# January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player already!



## Heel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

City have today been linked with Alexis Sanchez, Gareth Bale, Kaka and.... Cristiano Ronaldo :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yannick Djalo to Everton

Don't know where TalkShite thinks we've got £15 million, and if we sell Rodwell I wouldn't want to blow more than half of our new budget on a relatively unproven forward.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It must be so easy to work for talksport's online department, they just make up any shit and put it up there


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^ Same as tribalfootball, Goal etc tho.

Madrid picking up Sahin on a free the other day was huge, could be one of the signings of next season tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

wasnt it 10 mil?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™;9726085 said:


> ^ Same as tribalfootball, Goal etc tho.
> 
> Madrid picking up Sahin on a free the other day was huge, could be one of the signings of next season tbh.





Kiz said:


> wasnt it 10 mil?


Yeah, they paid €10m because that was his release clause, it wasn't a free transfer. Still, great business for Madrid though I'm not sure it's a good move for Sahin. Madrid are so impatient with players and you can imagine that Sahin will find himself on the bench and frozen out if he doesn't hit the ground running. Add to that the fact that he's competing with Alonso, Khedira and Özil for a place and it's going to be very difficult for him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

hey man goal is a reputable source!

we've been linked with charlie adam, young, hazard etc...I really don't know whats on comoli/kenny's plans


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Out of those who have been linked with LFC; Young, Cahill, Enrique, Hazard, Aguero, Adam and Downing, I'd only expect Young, Cahill and Enrique to be realistic possibilities. We don't have a chance in hell of signing Hazard or Aguero, Downing won't leave Villa if Young does and Adam just isn't good enough.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao at us being linked with ronaldo.

:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

100 million pound transfer bombshell

i wouldn't want downing


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Liverpool after another of our players? Should send their scouts to other grounds once in a while.

We've been linked with Carlton Cole quite a lot.. hardly money well spent.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> :lmao at us being linked with ronaldo.
> 
> :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'll give Hazard gobby if he comes to Liverpool.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

go and gobby all the good linked players HULK


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We could have done with Nuri Sahin. The team lacks creatvity so bad. Lampard can't be a starter next season if we want to win anything.

We need one from Modric/Sneijder/Pastore desperately.

Alexis Sanchez would be perfect but he's more or less City's. Great signing for him. His performance against Palermo this year was outstanding.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Hazard to Liverpool would be godly. why would i doubt how he goes irl, in FM he's been great for me :side:

i wish i could get paid to make up transfer rumours, would be such an easy task.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> go and gobby all the good linked players HULK


On it.

Fuck it, super long serious post.

So, we've been linked to a shitload of players. Not going to list them all because apparently we're going to buy everyone Man City isn't going to buy. Instead I'll just list the positions we need filled, who I'd like to fill them from who we've been linked to, who I think is more likely, and finally who I'd like us to fuck off.

So, positions that need filling:

Left back - Ehm, fairly obvious. Aurellio isn't a bad player, but he belongs in a wheelchair. As nice as it's been seeing Flannagan playing well enough at right back, Johnson needs to be playing there, so we need a left back.

Want: Aly Cissokho - Admittedly, I haven't seen a whole lot of him, but he's young, quick, and likes to get forward to play the ball in from what I can tell. With Carroll up front, we need some real width about us, so an attacking left back would be ideal. He's said he would be open to a move to England, so while he would be expensive, I think he'd be well worth the cash. Problem is Inter are after him too, and I don't think we're willing to get into a bidding war due to Kenny supposedly wanting to bring a lot of depth in, thus bargains must be looked for somewhere.

Get: Jose Enrique - Not entirely unhappy with this, although I'm not sure he fits into a team that I want to see push back up to the top (where we belong 8*D). Cissokho, or even Clichy, who we've also been linked with, would be preferred.

Centre back - Carra's getting old, the big Greek is shithouse and Agger is injury prone. I don't mind Skrtel, but we need another talented defender back there.

Want: Phil Jones - Watch Blackburn and you'll see why. He's young, commanding and looks like he belongs at the top. I was actually hoping Blackburn would go down (sorry Nige) so he would be cheap, because, again, I can't see us getting into a bidding war for him and Blackburn won't part with him cheaply.

Get: Gary Cahill - He would be my second choice behind Jones anyway. Still reasonably young and has been very solid at Bolton, plus he's also very commanding. Would be a good pickup and probably wouldn't break the bank.

Wingers - Right, we need these on either side because Carroll needs supply. Simply put, we have none right now. Or no good ones, at least. Maxi's played well since Kenny has taken over, but he's not up to it, and Kuyt really isn't a player to provide width.

Want: Eden Hazard - Fast, young and skilled. I'll give you gobby if you come, Eden. He did say that he's ready to move to a big club, which is where all of these rumours came from. Sadly, he's probably more likely to be off to Inter like Cissokho. Still, gobby. Come on.

Aaron Lennon - This is one of the stranger ones I've read, but fuck it, these wants don't have to be realistic. I know we have no chance of getting him.

Ash Young wouldn't hurt here, even if he's not necessarily a winger either.

Get: Dmitiri Payet and Sylvain Marveaux - Haven't really seen either of these guys, so I'm not going to say much, but we seem to be big on chasing these players from Ligue 1. Marveaux would be on a free, so he's really the most likely, while Payet has links at the club and wouldn't be too expensive.

A young central mid wouldn't hurt. No idea who though.

Striker - To come off the bench. Ngog is shit and we need better. No idea who though. I doubt we'll get anyone here.

Yeah, so we need a fair bit. Still, there's a solid base there, especially with Reina declaring he's happy to stay.

Fuck off list: Big Greek
Poulsen
Jovanovic
Ngog
Konchesky


LIVERPOOL FC - EDITION THIS IS OUR YEAR 20070809101112


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

you can have bellamy


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Well, if we didn't have to pay him (or pay for him for that matter), I'd be happy for him to come to Liverpool so fans can throw bottles at him. Not on the pitch though. Or on the bench. Or in the reserves. Just when he sits in the stands and watches.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Chelsea have been linked most recently with Hazard, Willian, Romelu Lukaku, Kaka, and of course that Neymar rumor that's been around for a while. Apparently Tevez also, but he can fuck off.

Rumored departures include Terry and Drogba, but Terry has said repeatedly that he wants to finish his career here, and Drogba has said that he doesn't want to leave until he rides off into the sunset with Marseille, so at this point I really don't think either of those rumors hold very much water.

Kaka is the strongest rumor I've heard lately. Not gonna jump on it or anything, but that would be pretty exciting.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

kaka apparently said he wants to remain with real.

probably cos he gets something like 308k a week after tax (goal.com 8*D)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Daniel Sturridge has warned parent club Chelsea that he will be forced to look elsewhere if he is not a first-team regular next season.


from Skysports.

Get the cheque book ready Pards, just in case.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> from Skysports.
> 
> Get the cheque book ready Pards, just in case.


He'd be a cracking buy for Newcastle.

Every team below the top 5-6 should do whatever they can to get him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

No way Terry leaves Chelsea, quite a ridiculous rumour. He'll be there for the rest of his career.

Sturridge could well be good enough for Chelsea also, if they bother to give him a chance.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Some Balague stuff, about the only person I take seriously when it comes to transfer gossip.



Spoiler:  Transfer Rumours



Karim Benzema: The striker has told Real Madrid that he wants to stay and fight for a place in the first team next season. Don`t read any more into it than that. Nobody is saying that this means he is definitely staying, just as we should not assume he`s leaving.


Kun Aguero: He has not submitted a formal transfer request to Atletico Madrid; there is no such thing as a formal request in the Spanish contract system. It has been reported that he has told the club he wants to leave, but the official line is that he is happy to stay until 2014.


At the moment, Real Madrid feel that they are in pole position to sign Aguero, despite the fact that Atletico would prefer not to sell to their neighbours and rivals. However, as its stands, Real Madrid are the only club that have indicated they are willing to meet Aguero`s €45 million buyout clause.


Manchester City, Chelsea and Liverpool are amongst the clubs who are admirers of Aguero, but his wages would be a problem for the last two aforementioned clubs. A lot of Liverpool fans have been asking how likely a move to Anfield is; but considering his wages and the competition for his signature, as I have said in the past, the chances of Kun Aguero signing for Liverpool are slim.


Osvaldo: There are several clubs eyeing the Espanyol striker – including Spurs, Fulham, Everton, Atletico Madrid and Sevilla – and at this moment in time, Tottenham are slight favourites. However, nothing has been agreed, no deal done, and all of that could change.


After a very interesting trip to Valencia, a clearer picture of the finances and futures of the stars at the club have emerged. Valencia still has to service debts in the region of €500 milion. It is manageable as long as the team qualifies for the Champions League, but even when they do, they will still need to produce and re-pay around €20-25 milion in interest and debt: and the easiest way to do that is to sell players. Basically, that means everybody at Valencia is for sale, including Juan Mata. If a club comes in with a bid of 25-30 milion for Mata, Valencia are willing to sell, but nobody has lodged a bid with the club yet.


Manchester United, Manchester City and Liverpool have contacted Mata`s representative (his father) and the trio have all expressed varying degrees of interest in the player`s situation. Mata`s new contract contains a buy out clause of €60 million, but that will always be negotiable if both the player and the club are willing to listen to offers. 
What is clear is that Valencia expect an offer at some point and so far City and Liverpool seem to have shown the greatest level of interest in him (more visits from their scouts to Mestalla or more contact with his agent, for instance). At The moment it is agame of poker, but City and Liverpool are both under the impression that the transfer depends, not so much on the player - as they think they can convince him - but on Valencia and the final fee they will demand for him. Valencia plan on approaching Real Sociedad for Griezmann if it looks like Mata is leaving.

PEPE REINA
As I Tweeted last week, Pepe Reina has decided to stay at Anfield because he believes in the new project. Liverpool are trying to buy a left back (Jose Enrique and Jose Angel of Sporting have been followed, but there are doubts over the defensive qualities of one and the maturity of the other, so no decision has been made), a centre back, a central midfielder and two wingers. Juan Mata could be one of those if Liverpool make an offer that is accepted by Valencia and if city abandon their interest in him. And at the moment, with no offer on the table from either club, that is a big if.

GuillemBalague Guillem Balague 
Chelsea also like Kun Aguero. Their worry, his wages. But yes, add Chelsea to that list
17 May

GuillemBalague Guillem Balague 
Real Madrid think they are favourites to sign him. Take that whichever way you want
17 May

GuillemBalague Guillem Balague 
Regarding Kun Aguero: he would cost 45m euros (plus taxes if At M refuses to sell). Interest from Man City, Real Madrid and Liverpool.
17 May

GuillemBalague Guillem Balague 
Kun Aguero has not asked officially 2 be transferred.No transfer requests exist in Spain.IT HAS BEEN REPORTED HE TOLD CHAIRMAN he wants out
17 May

GuillemBalague Guillem Balague 
Benzema has told Real Madrid he doesn't want to leave the club this summer
17 May

GuillemBalague Guillem Balague 
In the last few hours it seems Spurs favourites to land Osvaldo. But fulham, at Madrid, Sevilla, everton also interested amongst many others
17 May

GuillemBalague Guillem Balague 
When Harry Redknapp talks about huge signings for Manchester City he is talking about a potential 30m offer for Gareth Bale
17 May

GuillemBalague Guillem Balague 
if Gerard Houllier decides 2 leave AV (the club want him to stay and reduce his workload) David Moyes is top of a shortlist to replace him.

A follow up to the recent article on Manchester United’s interest in David de Gea. Since then, I can confirm that there has been contact between the Premier League club and Atletico Madrid, with the player also involved in discussions.


Since writing that United are very keen on the Atletico keeper, the Premier League club have since expressed that they would be prepared to meet the La Liga side’s valuation in the region of €20 - €25 million (dependent upon taxes).


With the decision very much in the player’s hands, De Gea is undecided. He is very much at home in Madrid, at his boyhood club and – still fairly young – his rapid rise means he is unsure whether he is ready to leave home. He’s in his comfort zone, very much a family man and happy in Madrid with his friends around him. To a youngster growing up in Madrid with dreams of representing Atletico, the potential and enormity of playing for Manchester United may not be as apparent as it would be to the rest of us, although de Gea is being advised by his associates that the opportunity may be too good to miss.


Nevetheless, it’s easy to see how staying in Madrid represents the easiest option for de Gea, who is also being offered a new deal and a pay rise from €400, 000 to €1.1 million a year by Atletico. United will match that salary, but it is easy to see why a 20 year old, secure within his comfort zone who suddenly finds himself being pursued by one of the biggest club’s in the world, inviting him to move to a foreign country, just a couple of seasons after being 3rd choice in Madrid, is having to think long and hard about his next step.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Can't wait till we sign all the players we're being linked with, the title will be ours. NEXT YEAR IS OUR YEAR!! :side:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Would love Osvaldo at Everton, but I feel that unless we have some money (i.e selling Rodwell) by June we'll have no chance, he'll get snapped up quite quickly.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wouldn't mind Scott Parker at the Villa but he'll go to Spurs or Liverpool..

Shane Long to everton


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Can't imagine Scott Parker going to Liverpool. Would imagine Dalglish would prefer to build on Spearing(typo?) and Shelvey, and Spurs already have enough midfielders.

Not sure how English teams would plan to play a player like Aguero. From what I have seen, only Man United play a type of player similar to him, and thats Rooney. Real Madrid have Kaka, Ozil, Ronaldo, Higuain and Benzema. Wouldn't feel the need to spend a ridiculous sum on him. He could fit in at Chelsea, but don't think Ancelotti wants yet another forward to work with. Then again, he'd just get fired if he probably voiced his complains.

Not sure the love about de Gea. I would feel more comfortable with Stekelenburg between the goalposts. Hes got a lot more experience, played in the World Cup final last year, got more European experience. If United decide not to go for the cheaper, more reliable option of Stekelenburg, then another team will, and they will ultimately benefit hugely.

If Eden Hazard was to leave Lille, don't think he'd be tempted by the Premier League too much yet. Joining Chelsea probably is the more favourable option, can easily replace Lampard and/or Malouda. But hes had one or two good seasons, jumping ship right now probably wouldn't be the best option for him.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I think Chelsea could do with somebody like Aguero. He can go front and drop back and that would really help Torres/Drogba.

What's the situation with Adebayor? Are Real Madrid signing him for good, or will he return to Man City again?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

taking ballague seriously? :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> *Neymar hopes for Blues bid*
> 
> Despite having snubbed a move to Chelsea last year, Neymar hopes the Blues retain an interest in him.
> 
> The 19-year-old Brazilian opted against a switch to Europe last summer, preferring instead to spend another season in his homeland with Santos.
> 
> He has, however, developed further since then, with his emergence as a senior international star allowing him to further enhance a blossoming reputation.
> 
> The biggest sides in the world are now falling over themselves to secure his signature, with the Premier League's big guns believed to be leading the chase.
> 
> "I was very proud of Chelsea's interest and I hope to keep playing well so that this proposal can happen again."
> Neymar Quotes of the week
> 
> Chelsea remain in pole position to land the precociously-talented teenager and Neymar has hinted that the time may be right to try his luck in England.
> 
> "I was very happy about Chelsea's interest because it is a club every player would like to play for, but at that moment the right decision was to stay at Santos," Neymar told the Daily Telegraph.
> 
> "To play in Europe is my dream. I was very proud of Chelsea's interest and I hope to keep playing well so that this proposal can happen again.
> 
> "I know about these teams; Chelsea, Manchester - to play for them are the dreams of all players. I know about players in England - [Didier] Drogba, [Frank] Lampard, [Steven] Gerrard - these are very good players.
> 
> "I have spoken to Ramires and David Luiz and they say England is a very good country and London is a beautiful place to live."


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6939799,00.html

ALEX, RAMIRES, LUIZ, NEYMAR, PIAZON. Gonna have to rename it SAMBA Bridge.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

it'll be interesting to see how they would incorporate neymar into their gameplan. always seen them more as a team that likes to have bigger bodies upfront.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^ Yeah, it's something I have thought about a lot. In fact, I said we'd be better to go for Lukaku than Neymar. But Drogba is coming to the end of his career, so I think it is time for a change in style.

We need to try to find a style that will suit players like Torres, Sturridge and if he comes, Neymar. That's why getting a creative player in central midfield is going to be the real key.

The good thing about Drogba is that he is a good footballer as well and isn't someone who relies on long balls, so he will still have a part to play. But next season we need to start phasing him and Lampard out of the team. It's time to move on.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Razor King said:


> What's the situation with Adebayor? Are Real Madrid signing him for good, or will he return to Man City again?


Don't think Madrid want to buy him.




> "We have some ideas in mind and hopefully can get them put in place," Ferguson told MUTV.
> 
> "I am looking at maybe three signings which would boost our overall quality in our team."


Good news. I always worry when he states we won't be doing any transfer business.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> taking ballague seriously? :lmao


You clearly don't have a clue, it's well known Spanish journalists are far better connected than English journalists. Mostly due to the fact that most papers are either very pro-Barca or pro-Madrid (especially Marca). Balague broke numerous transfer stories, including Ronaldo to Madrid, Sahin to Madrid, Torres to Chelsea, Alonso to Madrid, Villa to Barcelona, Adebayor to Madrid, just off the top of my head. Also said Rooney wanted to leave Utd and wouldn't sign a new contract months before Fergie came out with that press conference.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Do you have a link to the Rooney story?


----------



## geraldinhio

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sahin to Madrid was an excellent signing for us .Can't see how he is going to fit into the current team though .

Adebayor wants to stay at Madrid according to sources .Hopefully they don't sign him .

Also Hulk and Falcao are expected to stay at Porto ,Villas-Boas feels it will be difficult for clubs to prise the pair away.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Do you have a link to the Rooney story?


No it was on Revista. So it might be on Sky Sports somewhere.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

tottenham have been linked to adebayor, apparently his wage demands are way too high.

i can see him staying at city being third string behind tevez and dzeko.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Kiz, i think you're forgetting JO :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

you're right, i am.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If Adebayor is number 3, then what about Super Mario?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

bellamy is obviously no.1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Razor King said:


> If Adebayor is number 3, then what about Super Mario?


i can see him playing more on the wing tbh.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He annoys me but I might start listening to Ballague more if he actually called that Rooney stuff because I don't think anyone seen that coming.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

so, where do people believe pirlo will show up?

seedorf is also leaving if im not mistaken?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Pirlo to Arsenal!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He's being heavily linked to Juventus, isn't he? I can't see him leaving Italy anyway.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Pirlo won't leave Italy


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah, Juventus have agreed to his financial demands, so he's most likely heading there.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsenal don't need Pirlo, they already have someone better who dictates the game in the same way he does (Fabregas).

They need a 'hardman', a ball winner. Parker will do.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

yeah arsenal would be stupid not to go after parker, after all west ham will probably be lowering their prices now after being relegated


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

English, 30 years old and taller than 5ft 7in. Yep, Parker fits the Arsenal mould allright.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

arsene will sign mattieu parke, a 5'5 17 year old striker


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah Arsene will probably just go and buy someone like Valbuena instead.


----------



## DB

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



MrMondayNight said:


> English, 30 years old and *taller than 5ft 7in*. Yep, Parker fits the Arsenal mould allright.


Other than Arshavin, Walcott and Wilshere Arsenal aren't exactly a short team.

We won't sign Parker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

probably just sit there with a massive trollface as he signs all the french players he can.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Yeah Arsene will probably just go and buy someone like Valbuena instead.


Valbuena is quality! Though yeah, not really what they need.

I think they could do with someone like Moussa Sissoko.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Eh, how true is this? Man City are planning for an outrageous bid for Ronaldo, which is supposedly going to "shake" the transfer market.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Razor King said:


> Eh, how true is this? Man City are planning for an outrageous bid for Ronaldo, which is supposedly going to "shake" the transfer market.


Not very I don't think

http://sport360.com/component/conte...-city-fans-not-to-expect-plethora-of-signings


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Scott Parker would be a good buy for Arsenal, with West Ham going down Arsenal could peak him up on the cheap. 

edit- City should try and bid for messi as well. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

No chance in hell Ronaldo would go to City.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

1. City won't bid for him.
2. If they did Real would reject no matter what the price.
3. Ronaldo would never move to City.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Don't think City need to be spending hundreds of millions again. A few more players would do them.

Still can't understand how the owners benefit from blowing loads of money on a football club.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

New American owner at Roma wants to bring in an American(s).

Landon Donovan and Michael Bradley seem to be the top two targets.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Can't see Parker fitting in at Arsenal.

Ronaldo to City?, please fucking NO. At that point i would probably lose all hope in football.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ronaldo loved Man Utd, and even if he didn't, he'd never go to City. He only left to go to Madrid as it was his boyhood club and to a lesser extent because he hated the crappy weather. He's apparently been berating Madrid for not being like Man Utd (the lack of continuity and professionalism of Real Madrid).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

just seen this, hopefully its true, ive watched most of de gea's games over the past few months and think he will be great keeper for united



> Manchester United believe they have secured their first signing of the summer.
> 
> *Spain Under-21 goalkeeper David De Gea has confirmed he will leave Atletico Madrid at the end of the season, and now his club have accepted, in principle, a United offer of around £16million.*
> 
> Reds boss Sir Alex Ferguson revealed this week he wants three high-profile new faces to cover the departure of some of his most experienced players, with Gary Neville and Edwin Van der Sar retiring, and Paul Scholes possibly following suit.
> 
> A keeper is top of his list, and positive contact has already been made with representatives of De Gea, who is only 20 but is already regarded as one of the best at his position in Europe.
> 
> Contrary to suggestions in Spain, no deal has yet been signed. But the new Premier League champions are supremely confident they have their man after being given permission to talk to the player.
> 
> Chief executive David Gill said: "We know the keeper we want and are in a good position, and I'm sure we can get the deal done."
> 
> But the De Gea deal is clearly just the start of a big-money summer for United, who are prepared to spend big to ensure they replace important players with quality performers proven at the highest level.
> 
> While De Gea is still a youngster, he has already won his spurs at the top level, helping Atletico win the Europa League last season and the UEFA Super Cup back in August and playing in the Champions League.
> 
> 
> 
> from the mirror


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1388905/Real-Madrid-want-150m-Cristiano-Ronaldo-bust-Jose-Mourinho.html

Surely not.

If this is close to been true, city will be licking their lips, but 99% likely it's bollocks.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> Don't think City need to be spending hundreds of millions again. A few more players would do them.
> *
> Still can't understand how the owners benefit from blowing loads of money on a football club.*


It's basically like a real life game of footy manager for them, the money they've invested in city is about the equivalent to the kind of slummy we find down the backs of our couches in their eyes


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Pretty sure Fergie won't be signing another extremely young goalkeeper, De Gea is an immense prospect but due to his age is largely unproven, despite his performances. 

United need a proven, older head between the sticks. 

No pissing about like what happened with the great danes replacement.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Lets face it, City are a dream come true for journalists and silly transfer rumour websites. They can make up all kinds of outrageous rumours and City are their go to team, they can afford anyone. They will be linked with absolutely everyone during the summer and if you throw enough shit at the wall, some will stick.
So those hacks and rumour websites will obviously get one or two right but only after they get a dozen or so wrong.
And this Ronaldo one is wrong.

If Ronnie & Mourinho did have a ''bust-up'', I think the money men at Madrid would get rid of José instead of leaving Ronaldo go.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

de Geas good but not THAT good and he said he's not sure he wants to leave for another country didn't he? Doesn't show the best commitment for me. 

They should of gone out and done whatever it takes to get Neuer, that 2nd leg was a one off. Amazing keeper.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao, ronaldo to city is absolutely ridiculous.

we're not going to get him, we wont pay the 150 mil if he really did have a bust up with jose (why would anyone even believe this), perez wouldnt get rid of ronaldo after scoring 38 goals, jose would be getting the arse instead.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The small news today:



> *Tevez seeking City exit*
> 
> Carlos Tevez has announced that he will be looking for a move away from Manchester City this summer.
> 
> The Argentine's future has been called into question on a regular basis throughout the 2010/11 campaign.
> 
> He handed in a transfer request last December, only to then backtrack and commit himself to the City cause.
> 
> The burly striker had hinted in the wake of City's recent FA Cup success that he would be sticking around, providing his family were happy.
> 
> And in the wake of Tuesday night's 3-0 victory over Stoke, Roberto Mancini insisted his captain had told him he would still be a City player next season.
> 
> Tevez has, however, completed another U-turn by declaring that he now wants out of City during the upcoming transfer window.
> 
> The 27-year-old has been strongly linked with a move to Italian giants Inter Milan of late and the news that he is set to be available is likely to spark a scramble for his signature across Europe.
> 
> "I want to leave Manchester City," Tevez, told Argentine station Radio del Plata.
> 
> "Football has changed a lot for me and I don't know if I will even make it to the next World Cup. And that has nothing to do with whether I'm selected or not.
> 
> "I've been treated very well here and I'm grateful.
> 
> "I also gave my everything for the club to receive the results it has had. But I need a change of scene."
> 
> On where he might end up, Tevez added: "To go back to Boca Juniors would be beautiful but it is very difficult.
> 
> "But if we're speaking seriously, financial issues would make my return difficult."


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6941215,00.html

AND NOW THE EARTH SHATTERING, GROUND BREAKING TRANSFER NEWS OF THE SUMMER:



> *Denilson to quit Gunners*
> 
> Brazilian midfielder Denilson has stunned Arsenal by announcing that he wishes to leave the club.
> 
> The 23-year-old has been on the Gunners' books since 2006 and has made over 150 appearances for the club.
> 
> He has, however, grown disillusioned with life at the Emirates and believes the time has come to move on.
> 
> The Samba star claims a lack of silverware is to blame for his transfer request, with Arsenal having gone six years since they last picked up a trophy.
> 
> Denilson feels he needs to make a fresh start if he is to make the most of his career and sees himself playing in the Primera Liga or Serie A in the near future.
> 
> "This has been the worst season of my life and I am so upset, so frustrated," he told The Sun.
> 
> "I am a winner and I came here to win trophies but I've been here for five years and won nothing.
> 
> "A footballer's career is over very quickly so it is time for me to move on.
> 
> "This is not a sudden decision. I made up my mind eight months ago.
> 
> "I was fed up of coming home and feeling down.
> 
> "But I haven't said anything until now because I did not want to disrupt the team during the season. And I haven't caused a big scene.
> 
> "I've simply been to see Arsene Wenger and told him how I felt and he's agreed to let me go.
> 
> "I know some people will think I am crazy. They are right. It is a great club with a great organisation, a great manager and so many talented players.
> 
> "Yes, I make a good living at Arsenal but other things in life are important.
> 
> "I need a fresh challenge and although I know I'm taking a big gamble I am ready to take that risk."
> 
> Denilson added: "I can't see myself returning in a Chelsea shirt or Liverpool or Manchester City, and definitely not Tottenham. I think my future will be in Spain or Italy."


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_6941234,00.html

Signing of the season for whoever gets this guy. Arsenal are screwed :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I think the thing with Tevez is that he is just looking for an early retirement. He is tired of Football, in general. Plus, Mancini isn't the most "motivating" type of manager. I think a move to Real Madrid would be best for Tevez, as much as I want him to stay in England.

Edit:

I don't know how City will replace Tevez because he is a one-of-a-kind player.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Time for JO to step it up.


----------



## DB

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Denilson is having a laugh ain't he? Does he really think he's good enough to play for any team capable of winning trophies? What an idiot.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Delighted Denilson leaving. Step in the right direction. Just a shame that players like him have to hand in transfer requests to leave when they should have been released along time ago.

Would love Pirlo at Arsenal. A nice stop gap player between Fabregas going (hope to god he does cant be doing with sulking players) and Ramsey/Wilshere having some room to breathe to bed their way into the side. Wouldn't solve the problems we have though would simply be case of Ramsey returning from injury replaces departing Denilson. Pirlo replaces Fabregas. So we'd have the same numbers as this season so would still need the defensive midfielder we've been craving since Flamini departed.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Fuck off Denilson, you piece of shit player. Now just need Almunia, Bendtner, Vela, Rosicky, Eboue, Squillaci, Arshavin and Fabregas (Couldn't give a shit if he left) to fuck off and for Wenger to spend some cash and I'll be happy. He's got a lot to do get me back on his side. Because at the moment I have 0 faith in Arsene, and I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i think arsenal should keep denilson and sign bellamy too

8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Tevez is really trolling City fans, isn't he?
"I need to move, I miss my family "
"Actually, I stay! FA Cup & Champions League, wooooo!"
"Erm....yeah, I wanna leave again"

I think everytime he threatens to leave, the Sheikh tops up his wages by 20 or 30 grand. Scrotum-faced little cunt.

City have denied the Ronaldo story.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That's what I thought of Pirlo at first because he brings in age and experience to Arsenal. But he's most likely headed to Juventus.

I agree with the notion that Fabregas should leave. This is turning into a Torres-esque saga now. Let Fabregas go. He just doesn't seem to care at Arsenal anymore. I think Danglish handled the Torres situation really well and brought it Suarez, as a perfect replacement. I hope Arsene does something like that, but as somebody above me said, I have no faith in Wenger anymore. He is very good with the players he has but he really can't seem to pinpoint the problem areas.

I don't think all of those Arsenal players would be leaving though because looking at Arsenal's bankruptcy in signing good players, even the worst would have to hand in a transfer request to get out of Arsenal. What a pity!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i doubt tevez will go, purely because who can afford him?

i hardly trust ARGENTINE radio either.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^ Real Madrid, especially if they are dropping Benzema.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

they can enjoy his 200 a week or so wages.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Real Madrid have signed Hamit Altintop on a 4 year contract.

Madrid have raided the Bundesliga recently. Ozil & Khedira last year, Sahin & Altintop this year.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Denilson is an idiot tbh.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Why do I feel like Arsenal is going to get gutted without getting replaced?

I can see so many players leaving and not being made up for. Arsenal could be next year's Sampdoria at this point.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

One very mediocre midfielder wanting out shouldn't be the start of a mass panic.

Arsenal will be fine.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

real with a very un real-like signing in turkey international hamit altintop for free from bayern munich.

he's a 28 year old midfielder who can play right back and all throughout the midfield. very versitile, a very good pick up for free imo.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He'd have been better suited going to a team where he won't be third choice in every position though.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> One very mediocre midfielder wanting out shouldn't be the start of a mass panic.
> 
> Arsenal will be fine.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> He'd have been better suited going to a team where he won't be third choice in every position though.


a nice paycheck, a whole new country, plus will get a nice bunch of games purely because he can play basically ANYWHERE.

it's a win-win situation.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Densilson is such a shitty player. Glad he's leaving.

Maybe a mid-table club in Portugal will give him a shout...


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lol Denilson. Fuck he's garbage.

Random for Altintop to join Real, thought he may have gone with a team where he'll be a starter, perhaps Galatasaray or another Turkish club.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Jose is fixing the flaws in Real. Emphasising workers and team guys over big names like theyve done over the galacticos eras. And nothing embodies the 'worker' better than the Bundesliga players. They keep their mouths shut, do the job brilliantly and make everyone else look good.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Why do I feel like Arsenal is going to get gutted without getting replaced?
> 
> I can see so many players leaving and not being made up for. Arsenal could be next year's Sampdoria at this point.


As a fan of both Arsenal and Sampdoria, I can assure the situations between the two clubs couldn't be more drastically different. Samp well and truly overachieved to reach 4th to begin with, they have a very limited income, and despite an illustious history, in the modern day they are a very modest team. Arsenal on the otherhand are a World renowned super club if you will with the 5th greatest income of all clubs. I predicted Sampdoria's demise since January, but right now I doubt we'll even get knocked out of the top 4 for next season, let alone a complete collapse ala Sampdoria. Even if Fabregas leaves, Arsenal will probably still make the top four. It's their bread and butter. Arsenal mightn't have won trophies for a long time, but they consistently qualify for the CL no matter how bleak things are, and next season, if Man City do continue to improve, I suspect Arsenal will still crack the top four, ahead of Liverpool and maybe even Chelsea who are an aging team.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Italy international Giuseppe Rossi is reported to have a deal in place to join Barcelona for €30m.

The Villarreal starlet has been linked with numerous clubs this season, including a return to Serie A for Juventus or Inter.

According to Spanish radio station Cadena Ser, Rossi has agreed a four-year contract with Barca.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Valencia have signed goalkeeper Diego Alves from Almeria according to the chairman, Vicente and Cesar's contracts are not being renewed and will be free agents.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> Italy international Giuseppe Rossi is reported to have a deal in place to join Barcelona for €30m.
> 
> The Villarreal starlet has been linked with numerous clubs this season, including a return to Serie A for Juventus or Inter.
> 
> According to Spanish radio station Cadena Ser, Rossi has agreed a four-year contract with Barca.


wish rossi was given more chances with united, he was great for the reserves


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ahh Rossi, after watching him here I definitely didn't expect him to become a 30m player.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

we've been linked with phil jones now with the apparent overpricing on gary cahill. 

where's nige at?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We're definitely going after Jones? Come on Blackburn to be relegated. :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> we've been linked with phil jones now with the apparent overpricing on gary cahill.
> 
> where's nige at?


Right here baby, although I wish I was still in Oz.



BkB Hulk said:


> We're definitely going after Jones? Come on Blackburn to be relegated. :side:


After being so confident we were going down for months, there's no way in hell we're dropping, so you and everyone else can keep your mucky hands off him. It's down to Jones we're safe now that we're defending well and not giving many goals away, which is a good thing considering we're reliant on Jason Roberts, Benjani & Mame Diouf for goals.

That's a point. It's the last time I'll ever watch that waste of space Diouf in a Rovers shirt. One of Fergie's worst buys ever that guy.

Worrying rumour in the NOTW today that we're lining up Rafa Benitez to take over from DCI Meadows. Fuck that, I'd rather have Steve McClaren and I'm being deadly serious.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> Right here baby, although I wish I was still in Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> After being so confident we were going down for months, there's no way in hell we're dropping, so you and everyone else can keep your mucky hands off him. It's down to Jones we're safe now that we're defending well and not giving many goals away, which is a good thing considering we're reliant on Jason Roberts, Benjani & Mame Diouf for goals.
> 
> That's a point. It's the last time I'll ever watch that waste of space Diouf in a Rovers shirt. One of Fergie's worst buys ever that guy.
> 
> Worrying rumour in the NOTW today that we're lining up Rafa Benitez to take over from DCI Meadows. Fuck that, I'd rather have Steve McClaren and I'm being deadly serious.


You're back from your Aus trip already? Where'd you go?

McClaren? :lmao come on man


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> That's a point. It's the last time I'll ever watch that waste of space Diouf in a Rovers shirt. One of Fergie's worst buys ever that guy.


:lmao, cant believe he went on loan to another premier league team, fergie should definitely offload him in the summer


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

nige, we'll do a swap. we'll give you konchesky and poulson for jones. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We'll chuck in Jovanovic and the big Greek just because we're good guys.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

then we'll buy all of them.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> You're back from your Aus trip already? Where'd you go?


Melbourne, Richmond for 10 days so I could be as close to the MCG as possible. I got to see 3 AFL games, all awesome too while I was there. 2 were at the G which is the most amazing stadium I've ever been to or will ever go to. The other was at Etihad.



King Kenny said:


> McClaren? :lmao come on man


He did a good job with Middlesbrough on what I think will be a similar budget, and I have more faith in his determination to a good job than Benitez. Rafa's worked for big clubs and I don't know whether he would have the motivation to do well for us.



King Kenny said:


> nige, we'll do a swap. we'll give you konchesky and poulson for jones. :side:


We can't replace Jones. He can't go. He will eventually as it's only fair for him to play at the top level. That wouldn't be with Liverpool though I'm afraid to say.

I wouldn't mind Konchesky as we need a left back. Givet's too hot & cold at both full back & centre back. I'll pretend I didn't see Poulsen's name mentioned!



BkB Hulk said:


> We'll chuck in Jovanovic and the big Greek just because we're good guys.


I think I'd rather have Poulsen!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I wouldn't rule it out Nige. The presence of King Kenny will turn his head. :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Blackburn will go down next season if Kean is in in charge.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Blackburn will go down next season if Kean is in in charge.


We'll be down by Christmas. By all accounts he won't be though. What really annoys me is that despite the fact we've won one game in the last 13, he maintains we've been in great form at Ewood where we've drawn against Birmingham, Blackpool & Newcastle. Under Sam, those are the games we'd win. Add that to the draw against West Ham and defeat against Stoke at home, our home form has gone to shit under Kean against teams we should be getting points against and were under Sam.

To say it all about our owners, they've given our fans going to Wolves today a letter of thanks and a £10 drinks voucher. However it doesn't include alcohol and you don't get change from it!:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

where do you think blackburn would be if BIG SAMMY was still there


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> where do you think blackburn would be if BIG SAMMY was still there


Safe! Probably close to last season and around mid-table with the games we've played at Ewood under Kean.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Udinese have qualified for the champions league, so sanchez might be staying there after all and not going to city


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



St. Stephen said:


> As a fan of both Arsenal and Sampdoria, I can assure the situations between the two clubs couldn't be more drastically different.


I appreciate the thought and effort, but as I said, I was being sarcastic. Nothing more, lol.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> *Udinese have qualified for the champions league*, so sanchez might be staying there after all and not going to city


How?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

they finished 4th, they're in a playoff.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I thought Serie A only got 3 CL places.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

As of next season I think.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i thought so too, but the ladder on wikipedia has milan, inter and napoli guaranteed group stages, and udinese getting the playoff spot.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010–11_Serie_A


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

well the next month a half without football will be spent in here rummaging transfers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

cheers for the update kenny


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

anytime


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Udinese have qualified for the champions league, so sanchez might be staying there after all and not going to city


Udinese rejected the 35 million euro bid for Sanchez. City's trend of only being able to buy transfer listed players continues.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

what transfer listed players have we bought

plus it hasnt been said that we tabled the offer


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/league-tables/2006-2011.html


Fuck sake City, suprised how quick they caught chelsea.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

6	Liverpool	£253,240,000	£205,280,000	£47,960,000	£9,592,000

As I've stated before, under the previous owners we had to sell a few players in order to gain one.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

dont know if its been mentioned

Spanish MF Denis Suarez to Manchester City from Celta Vigo confirmed on Celta Vigo's official website:
Real Club Celta and Manchester City ended today with the transfer of the rights of Junior Honour Division player Denis Suarez, who will play for the English club next season. Celta want to thank Denis Suarez for his efforts and dedication in recent seasons at the junior level and wish a great success in the new stage undertaken in English football
Link to original article in Spanish, which after scrolling down is in the middle of the page: http://www.celtavigo.net/Portal/noticia.php?n=1964


----------



## Inhal

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

bendtner is heading out it seems. goal.com has an article about it

no suprise there

the players in arsenal who doesn't deserve a trophy are leaving.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

19th out of 20 in spending and they wonder why we come 4th. Just a shame we're the only club ho actually pays back debt. Where would United/Liverpool/Spurs have been if they had paid £100M of the clubs turnover as an extra debt repayment. 

No Bebe for United would have been tragic for their season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ballague just put this on his twitter page : "I'll confirm a top La liga player moving 2 a top EPL team" on his programme tomorrow on sky sports

possibly could be de gea, but united wont announce anything until after the champions league final i imagine


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Ballague just put this on his twitter page : "I'll confirm a top La liga player moving 2 a top EPL team"
> 
> possibly could be de gea, but united wont announce anything until after the champions league final i imagine


Ronaldo to city, wait nooo city ain't a top prem team.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Onda Cero, a spanish radio, announced that Real Madrid will officialy sign Sergio Agüero on Saturday.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> 19th out of 20 in spending and they wonder why we come 4th. Just a shame we're the only club ho actually pays back debt. Where would United/Liverpool/Spurs have been if they had paid £100M of the clubs turnover as an extra debt repayment.
> 
> No Bebe for United would have been tragic for their season.


They're not 19 out of 20 for transfer spending, they're somewhere in the top 10. They're 19th for net transfer income, so -£5 million means they have made £5 million more from selling players on average than buying players each season (mostly from the sales of Kolo and Adebayor). 

Yet Wenger still challenges for the title while the likes of West Ham and Sunderland spend far more.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That is seriously scary. I thought we'd have spent more than that. Only West Brom (and Blackpool for obvious reasons of this season's teams) have spent less in those 5 years and they've spent 2 or 3 of them in the Championship, and even Stoke have spent nearly £15m more than us with two seasons less in the Premiership.

Frightening! Let's hope these Indian pricks throw some money at the manager whoever that may be this summer. I just hope it's used wisely on the right kind of player and not the likes of Ronaldinho or Beckham.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

There are rumours going round on twitter that ashley young was spotted at old trafford tonight watching the youth cup final, i think they are referring to the person sat next to smalling, tbh i didnt really take much notice at the time, but i doubt he would be there when he knows there are cameras there.


edit: on twitter 



> Now being reported in Spain via Cadena SER radio, that #Atleti's David de Gea will be confirmed as a #MUFC player on Monday.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Would it be that strange? The season's over and I think he was in the same England squad as Smalling, so there's a good chance they could mates anyway. I don't find it odd that he would be there watching some footy.

I don't know why United would want Young anyway when they have Nani, Valencia & Park. I know Park has made more central in some games but it's not as if United are crying out for a winger, especially if Cleverley is going back next season. They could definitely do with a central midfielder and maybe a right back with Edwin's replacement.

Here's a question for you all. Ideally who would you like your club to sign this summer within the confines of realism?

We desperately need a striker and a central midfielder who can play a bit and push on, but not as much as Dunn. I think Wolves might be signing him but I'd love to put a bid in for Jamie O'Hara. Demba Ba would be a decent signing too as we need a striker. Danny Sturridge might be a push but we need two strikers ideally.

David Vaughan on a free from Blackpool would be good business and I'm not sure whether we could pick up Thomas Hitzlsperger from West Ham. I wouldn't mind Jonathan Spector either for his versatility across the back line as we could do with a left back. If Chris Samba goes, I'd love Roger Johnson or Scott Dann alongside Phil Jones. I'd take Matt Derbyshire back too in a flash. Boy can score goals, albeit mainly from the bench as an impact player.

Mark Noble interests me a bit too and I'd love Craig Bellamy back at Ewood.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

kun to city.

gogogogogogo


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> They're not 19 out of 20 for transfer spending, they're somewhere in the top 10. They're 19th for net transfer income, so -£5 million means they have made £5 million more from selling players on average than buying players each season (mostly from the sales of Kolo and Adebayor).
> 
> Yet Wenger still challenges for the title while the likes of West Ham and Sunderland spend far more.


19th out of 20 on net spend. That means we've not spent ANY of the clubs revenue turnover. Thats perfect business. Other clubs should take note. Football is a dirty game and it's about time more clubs followed our lead.

Also its not mostly from sales of Adebayor and Toure. We got more for Henry and Hleb than we got for Toure. We also made 46 million from player sales in 2008.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> 19th out of 20 on net spend. That means we've not spent ANY of the clubs revenue turnover. Thats perfect business. Other clubs should take note. Football is a dirty game and it's about time more clubs followed our lead.
> 
> Also its not mostly from sales of Adebayor and Toure. We got more for Henry and Hleb than we got for Toure. We also made 46 million from player sales in 2008.


That's only the clubs transfer revenue, though I imagine the rest of their revenue is paying for the Emirates. The thing is, modern football clubs can operate with debt because they are financially sustainable.. What Arsenal do is admirable, and like you said perfect business, but football isn't business, it's sport, and Wenger should really start spending some cash.

Yes it's not all from Kolo and Adebayor, but a good chunk of it is.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> That's only the clubs transfer revenue, though I imagine the rest of their revenue is paying for the Emirates. The thing is, modern football clubs can operate with debt because they are financially sustainable.. What Arsenal do is admirable, and like you said perfect business, but football isn't business, it's sport, and Wenger should really start spending some cash.
> 
> Yes it's not all from Kolo and Adebayor, but a good chunk of it is.


Rest of the revenue is paying ricockulous wages to shit players. At the last financial press release it was something like 60% of the clubs turnover going on wages. Players like Wilshere, Denilson, Diaby, Eboue, Rosicky, Bendtner all getting over 40,000 a week. Then we wonder why we get no effort. Then of course there was the additional payment to the debt last year of £100M. Currently the annual payments are £25M per year but last year we put business 1st. As much as id like to see Wenger spend id rather finish 10 points off the leader every year for another 6 years have the debt paid off 1st then start spending rather than even remotely risk the club going down a Portsmouth route. Id rather have a semi competitive club to support than a shell of one. 

As you say football is a sport i agree totally. But the professional clubs that take part in it are 1st and foremost a business. Things need to get a whole lot tighter in football to make it sustainable. You can't have the whole of the world playing it one way then England + Real, Barca, Rangers, playing it another. Just another thing England is bad at. There isn't a country in the world that has the same level of footballing debt that England has.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ray-set-swoop-Spurs-target-Didier-Drogba.html

If that happened, my mate (Gala fan) would be over the moon, as would all turkish fans really.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™;9750269 said:


> Would it be that strange? The season's over and I think he was in the same England squad as Smalling, so there's a good chance they could mates anyway. I don't find it odd that he would be there watching some footy.
> 
> I don't know why United would want Young anyway when they have Nani, Valencia & Park. I know Park has made more central in some games but it's not as if United are crying out for a winger, especially if Cleverley is going back next season. They could definitely do with a central midfielder and maybe a right back with Edwin's replacement.
> 
> Here's a question for you all. Ideally who would you like your club to sign this summer within the confines of realism?
> 
> We desperately need a striker and a central midfielder who can play a bit and push on, but not as much as Dunn. I think Wolves might be signing him but I'd love to put a bid in for Jamie O'Hara. Demba Ba would be a decent signing too as we need a striker. Danny Sturridge might be a push but we need two strikers ideally.
> 
> David Vaughan on a free from Blackpool would be good business and I'm not sure whether we could pick up Thomas Hitzlsperger from West Ham. I wouldn't mind Jonathan Spector either for his versatility across the back line as we could do with a left back. If Chris Samba goes, I'd love Roger Johnson or Scott Dann alongside Phil Jones. I'd take Matt Derbyshire back too in a flash. Boy can score goals, albeit mainly from the bench as an impact player.
> 
> Mark Noble interests me a bit too and I'd love Craig Bellamy back at Ewood.



Cleverly is not a winger, to slow he's more of a attacking midfielder or even a cm in the future. Personally don't want Fergie to sign young, much better options out there if he wanted a winger. That said he could do a job but i think he's off to Liverpool were he would play pretty much every game.

United need Keeper, Modric or sneijder (i hope fuck that talk of rodwell and charlie adam) and no doubt he will sing some youngsters probably that Varane lad.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Rest of the revenue is paying ricockulous wages to shit players. At the last financial press release it was something like 60% of the clubs turnover going on wages. Players like Wilshere, Denilson, Diaby, Eboue, Rosicky, Bendtner all getting over 40,000 a week. Then we wonder why we get no effort. Then of course there was the additional payment to the debt last year of £100M. Currently the annual payments are £25M per year but last year we put business 1st. As much as id like to see Wenger spend id rather finish 10 points off the leader every year for another 6 years have the debt paid off 1st then start spending rather than even remotely risk the club going down a Portsmouth route. Id rather have a semi competitive club to support than a shell of one.
> 
> As you say football is a sport i agree totally. But the professional clubs that take part in it are 1st and foremost a business. Things need to get a whole lot tighter in football to make it sustainable. You can't have the whole of the world playing it one way then England + Real, Barca, Rangers, playing it another. Just another thing England is bad at. There isn't a country in the world that has the same level of footballing debt that England has.


Aren't Barca and Real hundreds of millions in debt? I'm sure Barca are 500+ in the red. I'm also pretty sure that every Italian club, aside from a couple, are in large levels of debt.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

A good keeper and a good midfielder should sort us out.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> Aren't Barca and Real hundreds of millions in debt? I'm sure Barca are 500+ in the red. I'm also pretty sure that every Italian club, aside from a couple, are in large levels of debt.


barca and real will get huge tv deals + loans from banks with low interest/plenty of time to pay them back and be fine.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gael Clichy rumoured to be going to Inter Milan from Arsenal, fee about 6 million.

I'm pretty sure Scott Parker will go to Spurs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently there was a rumour linking Nasri to United on Sky earlier (read it on Redcafe).
Modric would be first choice but if we didn't get him, Nasri would be a more than decent option.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nasri to United? I'd love it but no way is that happening.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

an 'ITK' on twitter is claiming its just nasri's agent spreading rumours to get arsenal to increase their contract offer


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It's bullshit and i'd take Modric over him anyday, both great but i prefer Modric.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> Aren't Barca and Real hundreds of millions in debt? I'm sure Barca are 500+ in the red. I'm also pretty sure that every Italian club, aside from a couple, are in large levels of debt.


If you read the post you would have noticed that Real and Barca are both listed. Also in Italy they are actually making efforts to pay back the levels of debt. Also its nothing close to the 4 billion of debt the premiership clubs are in. The total italian debt for the entire 20 teams in Serie A last season was 479M Euro. Thats almost half the debt of Manchester United.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I can't say I read your entire posts, I just look for words that interest me.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> I can't say I read your entire posts, I just look for words that interest me.


If your going to attempt to quote me then you might want to. Otherwise you just look silly for saying something i've already said. Especially when your trying to point out something you think ive said wrong. Capiche.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Balague just confirmed de Gea to United for £17 million. Announced as soon as de Gea terminates his contract with his agent, possibly Monday.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> If your going to attempt to quote me then you might want to. Otherwise you just look silly for saying something i've already said. Especially when your trying to point out something you think ive said wrong. Capiche.


You couldn't be talking to someone who gives less of a shit about what you have to say. The use of the word 'Capiche' confirms that this is an opinion everyone should have of you.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yep as most people had been reporting, the same fee people had been reporting for months. Changing his agent to mendes, who is also the agent of ronaldo, anderson, nani and bebe. I was hoping De Gea was the keeper they wanted, never was keen on stekelenburg.
Wouldnt be surprised if the signing of varane is announced in the next couple of weeks as well, and Ashley Young who is being strongly linked, which would leave the summer to hopefully sign Sneijder or Modric.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Modric won't be leaving Tottenham. And if he does, I can't see him leaving for less than £40m. As good as Bale is, everything goes through Modric and he signed a 6 year extension last summer. Also, he has been saying that he has no intention to leave, so his price tag will be huge right now.

Looks like we are being linked with Montolivo. He never lived up to expectation, imo. But we have 0 creativity in midfield, so I'd welcome him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ferguson has confirmed the De Gea transfer now



> "We identified De Gea a while ago. Hes young and very quick, with a presence. Like Edwin he has composure & organisational ability, De Gea is an outstanding replacement for Edwin Van De Sar. Its difficult to replace Edwin but they are very similar" - Fergie


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He better not flop...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> what transfer listed players have we bought
> 
> plus it hasnt been said that we tabled the offer


Barry, Toure, Adebayor, Santa Cruz, Tevez (technically), Yaya Toure, Bridge, Boateng, Vieira, David Silva - were all leaving there clubs before city went for them.



united_07 said:


> Ferguson has confirmed the De Gea transfer now


Great news for the premiership. 



Vader13 said:


> You couldn't be talking to someone who gives less of a shit about what you have to say. The use of the word 'Capiche' confirms that this is an opinion everyone should have of you.


So why continue to quote my posts if 'you dont give a shit'. Clearly you should just put me on ignore like a good little boy.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Why would I put someone on ignore when they treat me to such hilarious posts? You're a real treat to my day.

Oh and you need positive rep in order to red rep me.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> Why would I put someone on ignore when they treat me to such hilarious posts? You're a real treat to my day.
> 
> Oh and you need positive rep in order to red rep me.


A post on an internet forum is a treat in your day. damn how pathetic is your life.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/13505007.stm
West Brom sign Ipswich defender Gareth McAuley

http://www.fulhamfc.com/Club/News/NewsArticles/2011/April/BurnDeal.aspx
Fulham Sign Dan Burn 

http://www.sportsnewsireland.com/soccer_irish/25866/
Liverpool sign Alex O’Hanlon


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Looks as though United are going to sign Ashley Young.

=(

Been some hype on Alex O’Hanlon. Hopefully he develops into a superstar.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

an 'ITK' person on twitter, i dont know he reliability on such matters, has put



> The Young deal has taken a significant step forward. Expect this deal to be concluded very soon. #mufc


http://twitter.com/#!/intheknow99


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wouldn't have minded Ash Young, but he does seem Man U bound with everything that's going on. Honestly thought we'd be more attractive to him because he's just going to be a depth player at United, but I guess he has connections to Man U (like Smalling).


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> A post on an internet forum is a treat in your day. damn how pathetic is your life.


I see sarcasm is as abundant in your life as sunlight is.

---

Anyway, moving on. Ashley Young is an interesting signing as he's been tearing it up for Villa, wonder if he can do it for a bigger club?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

O'Hanlon has a lot of HYPE, hoping he can live up to it. Got some good/great young players at the club, hoping Kenny can keep building.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

pirlo has joined juve for 3 years.


----------



## Word

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If Young is happy as a squad player then so be it. He's going to face tough competition from Giggs/Valencia/Nani/Park from getting regular games.

According to 'ITK' 4-4-1-1 which would mean

De Gea

Evra
Vidic
Rio
Rafael

Nani
New Midfielder
Fletcher/Carrick/Anderson
Valencia

Young

Wayneeeee

Which I think is shite considering how well Hernandez is playing. If we get Wesley, I think we'll have the best starting XI in years.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Out of the rumoured main targets for United, Young is the one were i don't see how he fit's in, unless some huge suprise like Nani leaving or Giggs suddenly retiring.

Sneijder or Modric on the other hand, i certainly see them fitting in :agree:, personally i think Fergie is waiting on Scholes before committing to a big money move for Wesley and Luka.

It's amazing how a creative attacking minded midfielder would change the United side, same could be said for chelsea.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nani is much more of a threat down the right hand side, where he played most of the season before valencia came back from his injury. So perhaps fergie wants a winger who can perform on the left, cant really class park as a winger, as he comes inside nearly every time. It would be good to have an option of valencia/nani on the right and park/young on the left


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Anyone who thinks Hernandez is going to be dropped for Ashley Young next season should not be taken seriously.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Nani is much more of a threat down the right hand side, where he played most of the season before valencia came back from his injury. So perhaps fergie wants a winger who can perform on the left, cant really class park as a winger, as he comes inside nearly every time. It would be good to have an option of valencia/nani on the right and park/young on the left


Young's assist and goal record is pretty damn good for Villa. I could see him been a left winger but that would mean Nani or Valencia would be dropped regularly, but Fergie know's what he is doing and i won't complain if he signs him anything between 12-18m would be a good deal.

and i agree Seb, if Berba can't get a game over the little pea not many will.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Young's assist and goal record is pretty damn good for Villa. I could see him been a left winger but that would mean Nani or Valencia would be dropped regularly, but Fergie know's what he is doing and i won't complain if he signs him anything between 12-18m would be a good deal.
> 
> and i agree Seb, if Berba can't get a game over the little pea not many will.


nani has been dropped recently for park, especially in the big games. Always good to have squad depth.


----------



## Word

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Regardless of whether Scholes stays or not, Sir Alex will invest in a creative midfielder. I don't think we will get Modric, didn't he get a six year contract extension? I think we'll get Wesley, if we decide to get one.

If the Giggs situation carries on for months, I can see him retiring to get away from the media and end on a high (if we win the champions league).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Word said:


> Regardless of whether Scholes stays or not, Sir Alex will invest in a creative midfielder. I don't think we will get Modric, didn't he get a six year contract extension? I think we'll get Wesley, if we decide to bother getting one.
> 
> If the Giggs situation carries on for months, I can see him retiring to get away from the media and end on a high (if we win the champions league).


Unless City steal Sneijder .

Or we could buy fucking rodwell (not an attacking midfielder i know) :no:.

Personally if he stays fit i see Anderson having a great season.


----------



## Word

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

City won't buy him, imo.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sneijder has also been linked to Chelsea, so I'm sure that will be interesting.

Still don't believe these Drogba rumors that have been going around. He's repeatedly said he has no problem playing with Torres, and he outperformed Torres consistently after he came to the club. Yet all these reports are suggesting that Drogba got replaced, despite everyone in Chelsea blue (including Ancelotti) saying that that isn't the case, as well as, you know, just the results that prove that isn't the case.

We all know Drogba will be coming to the end of his career in a couple of years unless he decides to go Giggsy on everyone (and I don't mean cheating on his wife). But for now, after getting through a rough season with malaria before finally getting close to his top form again, he's still Didier f'ing Drogba.

The media will be stubborn, I suppose. But I will be shocked if Drogba leaves for another club not named Marseille.

EDIT: Chelsea and Man City are apparently the top two teams now linked with Sergio Aguero.


----------



## MidlandsJobber

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Aguero wants 120k a month. If Real wont pay that noone will.
De Gea will be at united? Or Neur?
Ashley Young to united with Rodwell


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Aguero would cost Real about £60 million, they won't go for him.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



MidlandsJobber said:


> De Gea will be at united? Or Neur?


De Gea is headed to United. Neuer to Bayern Munich. Both are essentially confirmed last I checked.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Probably bollocks but would be good if true



> Manchester United's owners have made it clear to Sir Alex Ferguson that he has a substantial transfer budget at his disposal for big-name targets during a summer in which the club's bank account will swell to £170m.
> 
> The £17m signing of the Atlético Madrid goalkeeper David de Gea will not be the last big signing during a close season in which the club will spend more than in recent years, and Ferguson has been given the green light to target the best players in the world.
> 
> The Glazers have consistently maintained that the manager has funds to spend, but fans have questioned the club's ability to compete for the biggest names in recent years, amid concern at the club's debt levels and interest commitments.
> 
> Having smashed the pay ceiling to give Wayne Rooney a contract worth around £200,000 a week in the wake of his threat to leave, the owners are said to be relaxed about the prospect of Ferguson breaking the bank to sign a marquee name.
> 
> It was the sale of Cristiano Ronaldo to Real Madrid for £80m in 2009, followed by the departure of Carlos Tevez to Manchester City weeks later, that raised concerns among Manchester United fans worried that the demands of servicing the loans loaded on to the club had left it unable to compete for the best players.
> 
> Club insiders say that any acquisitions will have to fit the template followed by Manchester United under the Glazers, with an emphasis on younger players who will retain value. The club has bought one player in the past 14 years who was over 27 and cost more than £3m – Dimitar Berbatov for £31m.
> 
> According to Manchester United's most recent accounts, the club have £113m in the bank. That has fuelled suspicions that the owners will withdraw some of it in dividends but insiders claim it is there for transfers and to guard against unforeseen events.
> 
> That figure will rise to £170m by the end of the summer, once season-ticket revenue for the coming season is banked. Despite racking up a record pre-tax loss of £109m last year, much of that was attributable to one-off costs associated with a £500m bond issue.
> 
> The chief executive, David Gill, has repeatedly stated that the club will comfortably be able to pay the £45m annual interest on those bonds, especially as it now owns 26% of them itself, and still has about £60m in cash every year thanks to global growth in commercial and TV revenues.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/25/manchester-united-summer-transfer-budget?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Word

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

De Gea, Young and Sneijder and I think 90% United fans will be more than happy. They will probably cost around £55mil which isn't bad going as Torres cost £50mil.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Word said:


> De Gea, Young and Sneijder and I think 90% United fans will be more than happy. They will probably cost around £55mil which isn't bad going as Torres cost £50mil.


i would guess closer to £70m for those three, de gea at £17-18m, young at £15, and sneijder at £30-35m


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Probably bollocks but would be good if true


So of that money how much are they going to use to pay back their debts?? Just minimum payments again i bet.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

£170 million "swelling the bank account"? Clubs will see us coming from miles off and start treating us like City, jack up the price of the player when we become interested.
We have a keeper now, 1 or 2 midfielders will be fine.
Don't want us buying "luxury" shite like Rodwell, Henderson & Benzema.

Spend sensibly and number 20 is in the bag :side:.

Edit: Gunner14, you needn't worry your little head about our debts.
Thanks for the concern though 8*D.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Aguero would cost Real about £60 million, they won't go for him.


Thought its £45 Million? Isn’t that new number in his buyout clause You may be thinking of his old buyout clause which had it at £60Million? Not sure for certain though but wouldn’t be surprised if it happened actually. Kun wants to go & A. Madrid are selling club at end of the day & didn’t Real even offer A. Madrid £45Million for him this past Jan? So might show Real are interested in him, anything is possible after all.



united_07 said:


> Probably bollocks but would be good if true





Word said:


> De Gea, Young and Sneijder and I think 90% United fans will be more than happy. They will probably cost around £55mil which isn't bad going as Torres cost £50mil.


Sneijder would be most interesting one if it were to happen mainly due to his high wage demands, imagine he would want same amount if he were to come to OT or more. I'd Wait until July 1st/summer to see what happens transfer wise with us better indication on how much we might spend & on who. 

Also add Varane in to list, Len 18 year old highly thought of CB, not to far away from joining the club, be interesting see if heads out on loan to French side next year or if SAF believes already good enough for first team right away.

Also on David de Gea for anyone who not seen him play & wishes to will be able to from June the 12th to at least June 18th as in the UEFA Euro Under 21 Championships which be shown live on Sky Sports as Spain current Under 21 No 1 GK. Games are Spain v England on the 12th of June, Spain v Czech Republic on the 15th of June & Ukraine v Spain on the 18th of June. All starts next month on the 11th of June & ends on June the 26th for anyone interested, actually come to think of it may need a thread on UEFA Under-21 Euro Championships itself in this section sometime next month. 

Always good little tournament to scout & spot potential up coming European footballers, remember 2 years ago when I first saw this lad for Germany play & being really impressed with him, think he was called something like Mesut Ozil? Not sure what happened to him after that though, .


----------



## Word

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> So of that money how much are they going to use to pay back their debts?? Just minimum payments again i bet.


Well my £55mil assumption was 5 off as my maths is poor. 20 for De Gea, 15 for Young, and 25 for Sneijder.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Roman Abramovich has reportedly targeted Pep Guardiola to replace Ancelotti at Chelsea. Harry Redknapp is apparently his "second choice," Malaga manager Manuel Pellegrini has been thrown into the hat now, as well. Whether doubts about Guus and Villas-Boas have created this speculation, I'm not sure. But it makes things interesting.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So there is no chance of ever getting Jose back is there? Did he resolve his conflict with Roman? I mean i know its not happening this season, what with Jose coming out on top over the GM of Real, but next season?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Haven't heard anything about Jose, but Roman has apparently scheduled a meeting with Pep while he's in London for the CL final.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Mourinho and Roman patched things up. Though I can't see Jose leaving Real yet, even with the meddling of Valdano and Perez.



Word said:


> De Gea, Young and Sneijder and I think 90% United fans will be more than happy. They will probably cost around £55mil which isn't bad going as Torres cost £50mil.


lol 55 million, more like 70 million

Young is English and therefore will be ridiculously overpriced (i'm thinking 20 million, I think he cost 9 million when Villa bought him from Watford), Sniejder is Inter's best player so that's 30 million at least. Throw in the 17 million for De Gea and you're almost at 70 million. Can't see the Glazers spending that much, nor can I see Fergie buying another right winger when he has Nani and Valencia.



The Monster said:


> Thought its £45 Million? Isn’t that new number in his buyout clause You may be thinking of his old buyout clause which had it at £60Million? Not sure for certain though but wouldn’t be surprised if it happened actually. Kun wants to go & A. Madrid are selling club at end of the day & didn’t Real even offer A. Madrid £45Million for him this past Jan? So might show Real are interested in him, anything is possible after all..


His buy out clause is 45 million (euros, not pounds), but Athletico can tax it up to 70 million euros, they said they would never sell Aguero to Real but if they did they would add the 25 million in tax. I'm not entirely sure how that works, just what I heard on Revista De La Liga. I think it has something to do with Athletico selling for slightly under the buy out clause to avoid the tax, but they won't do that for Real.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

No way Pep comes to Chelsea. I think he'll be at Barca for at least another year. 



> Malaga coach Manuel Pellegrini has rejected an approach from Chelsea, according to the Chilean's agent


No one wants to be here, dammit. I think Hiddink also committed to Turkey.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently Pep has said that the pressures of being Barca coach are "getting to him."

I don't really believe it, but I won't argue if he does come to Chelsea.

EDIT: And yeah, Hiddink is committed there and will coach as long as they're in the Euro. The earliest they could be eliminated, and therefore him be available, would be October. So to even get Guus, we'd have to get a temp to fill in for him before he gets here 2-3 months into the season.

To be blunt, fuck that.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

No way pep will go to chelsea.


> Young is English and therefore will be ridiculously overpriced


Isn't Young on his last year of hia contract? If so utd could get him around 7-10 mill.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



STALKER said:


> No way pep will go to chelsea.
> 
> Isn't Young on his last year of hia contract? If so utd could get him around 7-10 mill.


not when there is more than more 1 party interested in him


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

No way Sneijder joins Utd. I'm sorry, but that rumour just doesn't have an ounce of realistic chance about it. Surprised we ended up with De Gea, as he's still young and has areas to improve on. Hope Fergie has got this one right.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Valdano was just sacked. Huge move politically for Mourinho, he's definitely not going anywhere now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> No way Sneijder joins Utd. I'm sorry, but that rumour just doesn't have an ounce of realistic chance about it. Surprised we ended up with De Gea, as he's still young and has areas to improve on. Hope Fergie has got this one right.


why not


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

De Gea's lawyer has said that no deal has been done yet with United and he won't decide till after the U-21 championship. Strange. I can't imagine SAF making his comments about De Gea unless there was some deal already in place.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Its something to do with him changing agents most of the journalists on twitter are saying, so his current agent wont get any money out of the deal, his future agent will


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It is weird that Sir Alex came out and said the deal was basically done with De Gea. It's an interesting one though if he does sign for Utd. They haven't always had a good track record when signing keepers.

Whatever happen's over the summer, Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal will all need to strengthen. Teams like City, Liverpool and Tottenham will spend over the summer, I can see the gap between these top six clubs become closer then ever before.

Wouldn't be surprised if Pep went to Chelsea, fresh start and new challenge. Although would he be able to cope with the pressure of the Premier League, with an ageing squad that needs major work.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm unsure with Pep. He's obviously a top manager, but he has only ever managed at Barcelona and their philosophies are completely different to ours.

I wouldn't want Mourinho to return. I don't think you should ever revert back in football. Leave the memories alone and all of that.

I really hope we get Hiddink though. He's a perfect fit. He knows the club. He's done well at the club. And people want to play for him. Look at how he transformed Malouda and got Drogba rolling again in those 4 months he was at the club.

It's so stupid we are even talking about this, as Carlo should still be here. We should be talking transfer targets, for fuck sake.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> I wouldn't want Mourinho to return. I don't think you should ever revert back in football.
> 
> I really hope we get Hiddink though


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i see all 3 of us are on the same page.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



eddiefan said:


> De Gea's lawyer has said that no deal has been done yet with United and he won't decide till after the U-21 championship. Strange. I can't imagine SAF making his comments about De Gea unless there was some deal already in place.





united_07 said:


> Its something to do with him changing agents most of the journalists on twitter are saying, so his current agent wont get any money out of the deal, his future agent will


Yeah this is basically correct, his new agent (Mendes) has arranged the deal, but he has to terminate the contract with his current agent first so he doesn't take a chunk of the deal. Don't worry, there won't be any hiccups, the deal is done, de Gea has told Athletico he wants to leave and the fee was agreed a while ago.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


>


Whoops!

Although Hiddink was here very briefly, I'd like to see him as the official Chelsea manager and not just caretaker/interim manager. He wasn't around for a transfer window, for a pre season, or in a position to win the league for us.

Even though it is said Mourinho and Abramovich have patched up their differences, it wasn't a good separation. He is still looked upon here as the greatest manager in our history. I don't want him to come back and spoil that.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

You wouldn't want him back when he would almost inevitably bring even more success?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> You wouldn't want him back when he would almost inevitably bring even more success?


They are not guarantees in football though. The Chelsea squad isn't exactly the best right now, so what if he comes back has a bad year and falls out with Abramovich all over again?

I honestly think he is waiting for the Manchester United job anyway.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Would be funny if Chelsea hire Rafa the Gaffer, unfortunately he has been linked with the Villa job.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

carlo has been linked to qpr.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

First West Ham & Now QPR?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> why not


I just don't see it happening. First off, he'd cost 40m atleast, if not more. Utd can't afford to splash that kind of cash around on one player anymore. Second, he's one of Inter's best players and they'd likely just reject any approach for him. Third, he's just signed a new long term contract there earlier this season which means he's happy enough there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

arsenal and tottenham have put bids forth for falcao according to his agent (according to goal.com, lol)

HULK has a buyout fee of 100 mil 8*D


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsenal really need a player like Falcao or Benzema. 

100 mil? lulwhat?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I don't see the point in them, I'm sure Ronaldo has one that is like 800 million. Fair enough if it is for someone who could be good, like Sanchez or whoever and then set it at 20-25 million so you know you get your money's worth. But if it is a stupid amount you might as well just say "fuck off, he isn't for sale - ever".


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ronaldo's release clause is 990 million euros LOL

Release clauses are compulsory on Spanish contracts btw, hence that ridiculous figure.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I like how there's a thought process that thinks that is the limit they'd have to go to in order to stop someone buying him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> I like how there's a thought process that thinks that is the limit they'd have to go to in order to stop someone buying him.


You just know that if it was 989 mil, Man City would be right in there. :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

QPR has come out and said that Carlo will not get the job. He is linked, however, to Aston Villa.

I don't think he should be linked to anyone. He should still be the f'ing manager here. This is so stupid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Aston Villa have released 10 out-of-contract players including Nigel Reo-Coker, John Carew and Robert Pires.
> 
> Midfielder Reo-Coker joined Villa for £8.5m in July 2007 while striker Carew arrived in January that year from Lyon in a swap deal with Milan Baros.
> 
> Ex-Arsenal winger Pires leaves after joining on a free transfer in January.
> 
> Moustapha Salifou, Isaiah Osbourne, Harry Forrester, Arsenio Halfhuid, Durrell Berry, Ellis Deeney and Calum Flanagan have also been released.
> 
> Reo-Coker, 27, fell out of favour under previous manager Martin O'Neill but has featured regularly for Villa this season under the stewardship of Gerard Houllier, making 30 league appearances, and frequently deputised for Stiliyan Petrov as captain.
> 
> The former England Under-21 captain, who began his career at Wimbledon, was signed by O'Neill from West Ham.
> 
> Carew, 31, netted 52 goals in 133 appearances for Villa and had an impressive strike-rate in the FA Cup, scoring 11 times in 10 games.
> 
> He joined Stoke City on loan in January, where he netted twice in 13 appearances.
> 
> Pires, 37, who was without a club after leaving Villarreal last summer, arrived at Villa Park on a six-month contract and made just four starts, netting once against Blackburn in the FA Cup.
> 
> Togo international Salifou only made 13 appearances for Villa since joining in August 2007 while Osbourne, 23, is looking for a new club after having his loan spell at Sheffield Wednesday ended early in April.


lol reo-coker


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nige reo will be a good free for alot of teams.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Just listening to talksport, they seem to reckon that ashley young will complete his transfer to united within the next few days, anything between £10-12m will be a good price


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Nige reo will be a good free for alot of teams.


championship, league 1, league 2, etc.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Reo-Coker's a decent prem squad player. He was also Pardew's captain at WHU :hmm:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Reo-Coker will probably be picked up by a promoted team.
Ashley Young? :hmm: My reaction to him is luke-warm.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The potential ashley young signing is similar to the valencia signing i think, people at the time preferred a bigger name signing from abroad, but i think Young will step up at United


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ugh I really hope the rumours about Young aren't true. Thankfully at this stage, it's just rumours.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Young signing does not bother me and i would welcome it.

It's fucking Rodwell i don't want.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Young signing does not bother me and i would welcome it.
> 
> It's fucking Rodwell i don't want.


tbh i wouldnt mind signing Rodwell, he is shown how good he can be last season, he has been a bit out of form this one though, but under fergie and playing with a higher calibre of players he can regain that form, you dont just lose it

Also Macheda's agent said there is a 90% chance he will be at united next season, i would prefer to see him go on loan to a premier league team next season, it worked well for welbeck


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> tbh i wouldnt mind signing Rodwell, he is shown how good he can be last season, he has been a bit out of form this one though, but under fergie and playing with a higher calibre of players he can regain that form, you dont just lose it
> 
> Also Macheda's agent said there is a 90% chance he will be at united next season, i would prefer to see him go on loan to a premier league team next season, it worked well for welbeck


I concur that it would be best to send Macheda on a loan spell again next season and it should be with a Premier League team. Macheda did nothing for United this season and a loan spell was the best option for him. Hopefully it will happen again next season. I don't mind Macheda, he hasn't done anything for United in a long while but he has potential. The goal he scored against Aston Villa when we played them away got us back in the game but besides that, he's contributed nothing. Therefore, a loan spell would be best and hopefully he can gain more confidence along the way.

As for the potential signing of Ashley Young, I'm pleased with that. I'd be ecstatic if we got Modric but Ashley Young is a promising talent. He stepped it up for Aston Villa this season and I'm sure he can do the same for United.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd be made up if we got anywhere near the quoted price for Rodwell. Said it before and I will again, he's not even the best young midfielder at Everton, let alone in England Marouane Fellaini is, followed by Ross Barkley, then Rodwell.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Husky said:


> I'd be made up if we got anywhere near the quoted price for Rodwell. Said it before and I will again, he's not even the best young midfielder at Everton, let alone in England Marouane Fellaini is, followed by Ross Barkley, then Rodwell.


You gotta be shitting me.

Potential means nothing until they do something with it. And to say a player who hasn't ever started a competitive game and is currently recovering from double leg fracture is your 2nd best midfielder then god help Everton. Such a bad injury at such a young age could ruin him forever. Saving grace for it is that his leg wasnt broken in a challenge because having been there and had a serious injury through a reckless challenge it plays on your mind every time you get the ball.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Young wouldn't be a bad squad member, really. With him, Nani, Park, Valencia, Giggs, Obertan and the twins able to play on the wing too, we wouldn't be left with any lack of depth out wide. It's really central players we should be looking at, IMO.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

BA apparently has a clause allowing him to leave west ham for free if they were relegated.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sunderland should be doing all they can to get him. Ba/Gyan up front would be delicious.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Young wouldn't be a bad squad member, really. With him, Nani, Park, Valencia, Giggs, Obertan and the twins able to play on the wing too, we wouldn't be left with any lack of depth out wide. It's really central players we should be looking at, IMO.


giggs doesnt really play on the wing anymore, he's better in the middle, and obertan has shown he is nowhere near ready for the premier league, they should probably loan him out


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Don't forget BEBE


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Young wouldn't be a bad squad member, really. With him, Nani, Park, Valencia, Giggs, Obertan and the twins able to play on the wing too, we wouldn't be left with any lack of depth out wide. It's really central players we should be looking at, IMO.


Obertan will be (needs to be) sold this summer. Useless fuck.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> Don't forget BEBE












How can anyone forget BEBE?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao at Bebe.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Do you guys even think United would have won the league, if Bebe wasn't sitting on the bench? Undeniable presence.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

thats true. all the United players knew that if they did bad they'd have to bring on BEBE so it focused them to play well every game.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

They had to play to the best of their ability, knowing a guy like BEBE, someone who is so good he can play in any position, could possibly replace them if they slipped up.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I didn't forget Bebe, I was only counting footballers. Obertan hasn't been very impressive, that is true.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

BEBE, JO, KALOUDA

someone make it happen


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If its true that Berbatov walked out today after being left out, he should be sold, similar thing happened with Nistelrooy in the league cup final against wigan a few years back. Shows disrespect towards Fergie, Park was left out in the champions league final before and he came back stronger putting in more effort.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm no United fan, so I certainly don't know the insides of everything, but as much as I hate Berbatov, I don't get why you'd leave him out of the squad completely. That just baffled me today.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> I'm no United fan, so I certainly don't know the insides of everything, but as much as I hate Berbatov, I don't get why you'd leave him out of the squad completely. That just baffled me today.


he's not an impact player while owen is, on reflection after the match it would have perhaps been better to start berbatov as he could of held up the ball up top, then later on hernandez could have been brought on. But he is definitely gone now, would be good if united got £15-20m out of him, probably to a german or italian team.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah, I can see that. I agree that he needs to be sold. Doesn't seem like there's any other option now.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ive heard that Man city are looking at putting in a bid at 15 million plus boyata plus onouah for Gary cahill.

Thats more them tempting. Cahill is a future england mainstay for sure but boyayta is a great prospect himself and that 15 million...... i can see it happening.

IF ITS TRUE. Anyone else heard about this ?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I haven't yet, but I have heard that Mourinho may try to lure Chicharito away from Old Trafford. Chicharito's agent is only making things more interesting for speculation by saying that he would look at the offer if it was thrown down.

I can't see it happening so soon, but what a blockbuster that would be.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I have a sneaky feeling that Milan might try and get Nani. I know it is literally just a thought I have, but it would make sense on some levels. Berlusconi wants to bring it a big name player, and would also like someone who can play wide. Nani has shown frustration at getting kicked in England, notably the Carragher incident. He might also be frustrated at not being a guaranteed starter at Man Utd, even if it is justifiable that he isn't an automatic starter.

I believe Juve are quite keen on him, but I doubt they can afford him. I also suspect he'll want CL football next season, which is why Milan makes more sense.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If it wasnt already obvious tonight showed united need a world class central midfielder, if sneijder isnt going to leave inter, ferige should go for modric


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^ You're not going to spend £40m on one player, so just give up on Modric.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Modric might want Champions League football, if he hands in a transfer request his price will drop.

The disappointment earlier has brought out the transfer muppet within me .


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Modric might want Champions League football, if he hands in a transfer request his price will drop.
> 
> The disappointment earlier has brought out the transfer muppet within me .


Nah man. You got to remember 3 things:

1 - He signed a 6 year deal last summer.
2 - He is young and has been in sparkling form for the last two seasons.
3 - This is Spurs we are speaking about. Remember the whole Berbatov transfer saga?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Levy is shrewd and won't settle for anything less than Modric is worth, especially with Modric on low wages and a very long contract.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Ive heard that Man city are looking at putting in a bid at 15 million plus boyata plus onouah for Gary cahill.
> 
> Thats more them tempting. Cahill is a future england mainstay for sure but boyayta is a great prospect himself and that 15 million...... i can see it happening.
> 
> IF ITS TRUE. Anyone else heard about this ?


i heard it too. i'd be disgusted. i rate boyata a lot. i was hoping toure would be banned properly so boyata got a chance this coming season. cahill is overrated.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

With Modric also declaring his desire to stay with Spurs, I would think it's time to give up on that, as well.

Sneijder has also said he's not moving, so United is going to have to get creative.

If you guys can't get either of them, who's next on your list?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently the fee has been agreed for Charlie Adam to sign for Liverpool. It's just the contract negotiations to go, so maybe two weeks time. These people I hear it off are rarely ever wrong either.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Man U have BEBE. They don't need to buy anyone. You silly people.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> Apparently the fee has been agreed for Charlie Adam to sign for Liverpool. It's just the contract negotiations to go, so maybe two weeks time. These people I hear it off are rarely ever wrong either.


phew  he was the last player i wanted at united


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm mixed towards him. He's been excellent at Blackpool. I've heard rumours of a fee between 7 and 10 million pounds. He'd be a handy player. We'll see.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

depends on how much we pay for him really. if we overpay like we did with Carroll i'll be annoyed.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Now blackpool have gone down they probably didnt put up much of a fight on the fee


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

yeah doubt it would be much over 5 mil now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I don't really care that we spent as much as we did on Carroll, because it didn't change what else we were spending that window. This window, however, we will have a set budget, so I really don't want to see too much put into Adam when we desperately need to sign a left back, some wingers, another striker and probably another centre back. At least we'll be getting Marveaux on a free (or so it seems).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rumours going round is that yesterday was scholes' last game, so might mean united need to get 2 central midfielders. Unless they bring through either Pogba or tunicliffe. Would like to see morrison being brought through for options up front, but they way he has been playing for the u-18s its basically the rooney role, dropping deep and collecting the ball, so it is unlikely those two would play together.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

liverpool need to nab a big name. not just free signings and players from clubs just relegated. break the bank, show some intent, yada yada.

and yes, i know they spent money on caroll, but he's hardly a big name tbf.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Rumours going round is that yesterday was scholes' last game, so might mean united need to get 2 central midfielders. Unless they bring through either Pogba or tunicliffe. Would like to see morrison being brought through for options up front, but they way he has been playing for the u-18s its basically the rooney role, dropping deep and collecting the ball, so it is unlikely those two would play together.


If I were a Man U fan, I'd like to see Morrison earn his spot not just through talent, but also through actually pulling his head in for a bit and not doing anything stupid. I don't think he deserves senior selection in even the Carling Cup until he proves he can actually take what comes with being a top-line footballer.



Kiz said:


> liverpool need to nab a big name. not just free signings and players from clubs just relegated. break the bank, show some intent, yada yada.
> 
> and yes, i know they spent money on caroll, but he's hardly a big name tbf.


Not going to happen. Seems like we're going to end up with Enrique as our most expensive signing at this rate. :\


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Liverpool are welcome to him.
Adam was just a big, fat fish at Blackpool but he's going to be found out now, big time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

enrique isn't a bad player, but i dont think liverpool are that bad at left back. they should be looking for someone to provide decent crosses to caroll to get his head to, as well as a better center defence.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i still want cissohko (sp?)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

an ITK on twitter 8*D

http://twitter.com/#!/MarcoSilva11



> According to various reports today, Luka Modric could leave after issues regarding his wages, a source has told Engish newspapers "Luka has enjoyed his time at Spurs but he has had a taste of Champions League football and he wants more of it". Insider tells newspapers..


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We definitely need a left back. Aurrelio is really all we've got there and he's extremely injury prone. Johnson should be playing right back, not having to cover left back.



King Kenny said:


> i still want cissohko (sp?)


Cissokho.

And yes times a billion. Fast, attacking and gets crosses in. Exactly what we need.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

well that's confirmed then.

we definitely need a left back. aurelio is class, but made of glass. johnson should be playing right back, and robinson is still coming through. I don't think Insua is returning. We definitely need a solid left back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> an ITK on twitter 8*D
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/MarcoSilva11


Not surprising. What will be surprising is if Man Utd pay £40m for him.

It's more likely he ends up at City, if he really wants out.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Joey Barton will take a pay cut to join Everton, allegedly. It's in the papers today that he's close to joining, along with Jay Bothroyd. Hope signing Bothroyd doesn't mean we won't be in for Klose.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

what about isnua or however it's spelt, the guy on loan at galatasaray?

liverpool should hope they get back aquilani.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> what about isnua or however it's spelt, the guy on loan at galatasaray?
> 
> liverpool should hope they get back aquilani.


as i mentioned above, i don't know if he'll return. i liked him when we was here, provided a great cross and had speed. 

i'd like aquilani back tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wasn't too keen on Insua, didn't look too good defensively. Still, if we can't make any signings, he'd be the best option.

Aquilani seems pretty desperate to get back to Italy. Juventus apparently aren't so big on him now with their new manager, but AC are having a look. We could well end up with him sticking around though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Husky said:


> Joey Barton will take a pay cut to join Everton, allegedly. It's in the papers today that he's close to joining, along with Jay Bothroyd. Hope signing Bothroyd doesn't mean we won't be in for Klose.


 better not be true. Though apparently we're close to signing French international Yohan Cabaye from Lille so it could happen. Pool can stay away from Jose too, unless they give another ridiculous amount.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Didn't Newcastle already say they wouldn't be offering Barton a new deal after the one that expires at the end of next season? Would probably be best for them to then sell him this window so they can actually get some money for him.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> i heard it too. i'd be disgusted. i rate boyata a lot. i was hoping toure would be banned properly so boyata got a chance this coming season. cahill is overrated.


Cahill overrated ? week in week out a top consistent performer whos ready for the step up, id say he will be a good signing at 15mill, but throwing in boyata and onouah thats just overdoing it


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What happened to liverpool signing Eljero Elia ? The guy is quality and would be a great signing.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

A lot of skeptical Evertonians don't want Barton because of his off-field reputation. I disagree, think he'd be a brilliant signing, I would be made up. David Moyes has always been a take-no-bullshit manager, for example, Yakubu came home from the African Nations Cup a day late, Moyes fined him 2 weeks wages. Also, Jo went home to Brazil without leave, Moyes basically got shut of him to Galatasaray (via City of course)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

"Finished playing golf, 72 not bad. Came in to questions about joining Everton??? I don't want to leave Newcastle but thanks anyways....."
Direct from twitter, rumours are rumours.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> liverpool need to nab a big name. not just free signings and players from clubs just relegated. break the bank, show some intent, yada yada..


We cant offer Europe though, thats the biggest problem.

Charlie Adam had a good season and made a name for himself. There is definitely better midfielder's out there but i doubt we could attract the very big names. 

We have to carefully make the correct signings in order to contend next season.

EDIT: Barton should stay at Newcastle.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently we've made an offer for Gervinho. I'd love to know where we're getting all this money from to be honest


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gervinho would cost atleast 15m. Doubt that's true.

Also, lololololololol @ Gary Cahill. Average player. I smirk everytime I read a rumour linking him to Utd, Arsenal etc.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I saw Cahill at Ewood last month and thought the guy was quality. I'd never seen that much of him before but he is very calm & composed. He looks like a natural talent. He's not average or overrated that's for sure. He's not going to be a world beater either. The same goes for Roger Johnson. They both impressed me.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Its a matter of time before someone snaps up cahill, but numerous reports and interest will bump up his price tag. Clubs will be trying to scare each other off.

I rekon Phil Jones of blackburn will be bought this summer that kid is quality, a future england centre back for sure.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Its gonna take a lot more than £20m to prise modric away from spurs



> nchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson will begin a summer of significant rebuilding at Old Trafford with a £20million bid for Tottenham forward Luka Modric.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...get-Tottenhams-Luka-Modric.html#ixzz1Nmqn5ErJ


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Isn't our usual negotiation with Spurs that we make a low offer, it gets rejected, we hold out for a couple of weeks and then pay whatever Levy asked for in the first place?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Piss off, Daily Fail.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I heard Berbatov and 20 million for Modric. I'd be happy with that to be honest.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Demba Ba linked to Everton again, apparently his wage demands are too high, though I wouldn't mind him here. Rather him than Bothroyd anyway.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Chelsea and Man U are both linked to Modric now with the wage difference rumors, but with the rumored Berbatov-to-Spurs deal as well, Man U might have the advantage on that one now.

Unless of course Modric simply wants to go to Chelsea. Which I mean, who knows.

Also have heard that Ashley Young is just about confirmed to be heading to Man U for £15million. The De Gea deal is moving closer with £18million being the price.

Arsenal apparently may try to swoop in for Salomon Kalou if he's interested in leaving. As a Chelsea and a Kalou fan, that would be heartbreaking. But I can't see him fitting in very well at Arsenal, to be honest, so I hope this rumor goes absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

There's rumours that Scholes has retired, read it on Redcafe.
Fucking gutted if it's true .
Neville gone, maybe Scholesy, just Giggs left now. Fuck sake.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sad to see him go but he's just not got the engine in him to keep playing on it seems. Fantastic role model and servant to the club, and a class player. If true he's gonna retire, he's had a great career.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Damien_Comolli:
Tomorrow - meeting with Jovanovic. Selling is so boring. I hope he doesn't bring his puppet again and insist on communicating through it.

:lmao

I heard he's going to a German club.

Apparently WOY wants N'Gog.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Barca linked with Guiseppe Rossi, I don't really think it will happen though.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Why the fuck would anyone want N'Gog? :lmao.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Barca linked with Guiseppe Rossi, I don't really think it will happen though.


Thought that was pretty much agreed? At least in principle.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> Why the fuck would anyone want N'Gog? :lmao.


idk but if we get rid of N'gog, konchesky, poulson, the big greek and jovanovic i'd be cheering.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah I posted that last week in this thread.

i want some transfers already


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> Yeah I posted that last week in this thread.
> 
> i want some transfers already


Helps when all the leagues have finish. Frances last games were last nght. Italy season ended last night with the Coppa Italia final.

Also window doesn't open till Weds. Then alot of managers will take at least a 2 week holiday. Then the fun will begin properly.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i know. but transfers have still been happening. or agreed fees etc. oh well reading vs swansea tonight.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

bump

French central midfielder Yohan Cabaye has agreed to join Newcastle. Confirmed by Lille coach Rudi Garcia.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wooooooo. The club looks like they're trying to get a lot done early, good idea by the board.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Free transfers squad. All available on a free apparently

GK, Friedal, Almunia, Green

DF, Bosingwa, Gallas, Campbell, Paintsil, Upson, Chimbonda

MF, Giles Barnes, Vicente, Van Bommel, D.Vaughan, Vieira, Mahammadou Diarra, Bowyer,

FWD, Owen, Carew, Elmander (think he may have already signed for gala though), Gudjohnsen, Fuller

From that squad you could assemble something that could stay up at least.

@KingKenny reading Swansea kicks off at 3 i think.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> Why the fuck would anyone want N'Gog? :lmao.


Apparently we've put an 8 mil price tag on him too. Anyone who still wants him at that price isn't all there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Free transfers squad. All available on a free apparently
> 
> GK, Friedal, Almunia, Green
> 
> DF, Bosingwa, Gallas, Campbell, Paintsil, Upson, Chimbonda
> 
> MF, Giles Barnes, Vicente, Van Bommel, D.Vaughan, Vieira, Mahammadou Diarra, Bowyer,
> 
> FWD, Owen, Carew, Elmander (think he may have already signed for gala though), Gudjohnsen, Fuller
> 
> From that squad you could assemble something that could stay up at least.
> 
> @KingKenny reading Swansea kicks off at 3 i think.


i think vaughn signed for west brom already


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

wouldnt be shocked if vieira stays with us. brings needed big match experience to the champions league.

however with mancini being told to reduce the wage bill by 1 mil a week, can't see it happening.


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Free transfers squad. All available on a free apparently
> 
> GK, Friedal, Almunia, Green
> 
> DF, Bosingwa, Gallas, Campbell, Paintsil, Upson, Chimbonda
> 
> MF, Giles Barnes, Vicente, Van Bommel, D.Vaughan, Vieira, Mahammadou Diarra, Bowyer,
> 
> FWD, Owen, Carew, Elmander (think he may have already signed for gala though), Gudjohnsen, Fuller
> 
> From that squad you could assemble something that could stay up at least.
> 
> @KingKenny reading Swansea kicks off at 3 i think.


I believe Van Bommel signed a 1 year extension with Milan, and Chelsea opted to extend Bosingwa's contract by a year. 

Sebastian Larsson, Ze Roberto, Ruud van Nistelrooy, Torsten Frings, Gilberto Silva, David Suazo, Manuel Fernandes, Alan (Braga) and Miroslav Klose are also available on free transfers apparently. Most past their prime but could still do a job for some teams.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Hopefully Yoann Cabaye agreeing to join Newcastle boosts our chances of getting Barton.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Klose or to a lesser extent Ruud would make adequate strikers for Spurs.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yohan Cabaye French MF from Lille to Newcastle £4.3m. Announced by the player's manager. Source: The Guardian

Carl Jenkinson from Charlton being linked with Arsenal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> There's rumours that Scholes has retired, read it on Redcafe.
> Fucking gutted if it's true .
> Neville gone, maybe Scholesy, just Giggs left now. Fuck sake.


Don't see any morning news on Scholes retirement, so I'll assume its not true...yet. I think he started the season with the intention of it being his last, so I won't be surprised if he does hang up his boots. So that will only leave Gyan Giggs (can't afford to get sued) for maybe another season.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> i think vaughn signed for west brom already


Na he's a mulling over a few of offers, and we know that Sunderland are favourites atm. It's a pity as I'd like him at Rovers. We badly need a central midfielder and his season was horribly underrated compared to Adam's. It says a lot that the Blackpool players chose Vaughan as their Player of the Year over Adam.

I really don't see the point of us going after Seb Larsson though. He's not a bad player but we have Hoillet and Emerton. Brett seems to have got back to the player he was four years ago in the last few weeks of the season, allowing Hoillet more freedom in a supporting role.

Of the list I'd love Owen for a year if he could keep fit. With the money Venkys supposedly have set aside for the budget, we could afford his wage demands. Diarra wouldn't be bad either. I'm not sure about Carew but he's an intriguing option. I'd even be tempted to take Bowyer for a year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

EMERTON

what a PLAYER.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> EMERTON
> 
> what a PLAYER.


Terribly overrated. He's fairly average at best.

I did get a kick out of him scoring against United though while I was in Melbourne. It went down well with about half of the Crown Casino while the so called United fans tried to pick their jaws up off the floor.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Bolton have been linked with DJ Campbell and Wolves's Dave Jones. They would make our bench at best. 

Wa have money to spend to just fucking spend it, we should go ahead with loans of danny sturridge again and chelseas josh mceachren as they are cheap and it attracts them.

Also Chelsea are apparantly after samuel eto........


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Bolton have been linked with DJ Campbell and Wolves's Dave Jones. They would make our bench at best.
> 
> Wa have money to spend to just fucking spend it, we should go ahead with loans of danny sturridge again and chelseas josh mceachren as they are cheap and it attracts them.
> 
> Also Chelsea are apparantly after samuel eto........


Dave Jones is OK but to be fair at times he was a passenger for us. He is a good passer of the ball but, he was so inconsistant.

Can't see why so many prem sides want him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> Terribly overrated. He's fairly average at best.
> 
> I did get a kick out of him scoring against United though while I was in Melbourne. It went down well with about half of the Crown Casino while the so called United fans tried to pick their jaws up off the floor.


don't be hating on EMERTON.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

£7.5m for Berbatov??? seems a bit cheap, but it is from the sun so cant be taken seriously 



> NEWCASTLE are in the hunt to sign Dimitar Berbatov.
> The Bulgarian striker wants out of Manchester United after his shock Champions League final snub.
> And Toon boss Alan Pardew is ready to meet United's £7.5million valuation.
> Pardew is in the market for a big-name striker after Andy Carroll was sold to Liverpool for £35m in January.
> Berbatov, 30, won the golden boot this season along with Manchester City's Carlos Tevez after hitting 20 league goals.
> But he did not even make the bench for Saturday's Euro decider against Barcelona.
> Now he wants a club where he is regarded as the main man and not down the pecking order.
> Berbatov, who cost United £30.75m in September 2008, has always liked Newcastle having idolised Toon legend Alan Shearer when he was a boy.
> The former Tottenham star did not travel home with United after his Champions League final axing.
> 
> He did, however, turn up for the club's victory parade through Manchester yesterday to celebrate their 19th league title.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...e-eye-Man-Utd-ace-Berbatov.html#ixzz1NsZ1DCmE


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

7.5?:lmao Seriously? Atleast make it double digits :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao. Never trust the Sun. How the top scorer is going to be worth that much is a lot of bullshit.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao if we got him for that I'd be stunned, and overjoyed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

£7.5 million? The fuckin' Sun....


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao.

THE SUN.

Also, Mama Diarra is boss. Would be a top pickup for most clubs. Vicente too if he can stay injury free, which sadly is a big if.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ok, seriously, one or another, Spurs need a fucking goddamn competent striker. Please, Harry, stop buying midfielders and get some goddamn strikers.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So there's a poll on Caught Offside asking users who they think should be the next Chelsea manager. 

A stunning *45%* have selected EMILE HESKEY.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao HESKEY


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

thought it was coming, probably my favourite united player ive seen playing and one of the best players to ever play for united



> Paul Scholes has decided it is time for him to hang up his boots and retire from playing football.
> 
> Paul was part of the new wave of talent that came through to the first team during the mid-90's. He scored twice on his debut in the League Cup at Port Vale in the 1994/95 season and since then has enjoyed a long a successful career, making an incredible 676 appearances for the Club.
> 
> Paul will take on a coaching role with the Club from the start of next season. Fans will also have the opportunity to see Paul play again at Old Trafford in his testimonial match in August.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson said: "What more can I say about Paul Scholes that I haven't said before. We are going to miss a truly unbelievable player. Paul has always been fully committed to this Club and I am delighted he will be joining the coaching staff from next season. Paul has always been inspirational to players of all ages and we know that will continue in his new role."
> 
> Paul Scholes said: "I am not a man of many words but I can honestly say that playing football is all I have ever wanted to do and to have had such a long and successful career at Manchester United has been a real honour. This was not a decision that I have taken lightly but I feel now is the right time for me to stop playing. To have been part of the team that helped the Club reach that 19th title is a great privilege.
> 
> "I would like to thank the fans for their tremendous support throughout my career, I would also like to thank all the coaches and players that I have worked with over the years, but most of all I would like to thank Sir Alex for being such a great manager, from the day I joined the Club his door has always been open and I know this team will go on to win many more trophies under his leadership."
> 
> David Gill said: "It is very sad day for Manchester United fans around the World. We all know that Paul was one of the players that came through the ranks of the academy system in the 1990's and has established himself as one of the greatest players to ever wear the United shirt. It is very important that the Club keeps its association with these great players and we are delighted that Paul will join the coaching staff."
> 
> http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-Features/Football-News/2011/May/scholes-retires.aspx


----------



## Stojy

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Great players like this are sometimes taken for granted. They're just always expected to be around, because they've been around for so long. 

Very sad to see Scholes retire. I hate Man U, but I've always enjoyed watching Scholes. A good player, and always went about things rather fairly.

A kind of happy ending with him sticking around as a coach though. Good stuff.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently Zidane has been asked to play in Scholes' testimonial in august, and Iniesta has said he would play if asked as well. Hopefully it will be a sell out as unlike the Neville one it wont be in the middle of other important matches


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

God I am going to miss Scholes. Only Giggs left now 



united_07 said:


> Apparently Zidane has been asked to play in Scholes' testimonial in august, and Iniesta has said he would play if asked as well. Hopefully it will be a sell out as unlike the Neville one it wont be in the middle of other important matches


That would be fucking class if Zidane and Iniesta played. I'm sure Xavi would as well.


----------



## Stojy

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah, all these big names wanting to play would be epic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

carrick should play so xavi and iniesta can ream him again 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What would be the odds on Scholes getting sent off ONE LAST TIME?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

*He will sure be missed a true legend Paul "Sat Nav" Scholes, possbily the best English midfielder ever. I doubt United can ever replace him he's passing and footballing mind is second to none, I'm actually gutted :sad:.

Says it all when Messi, Xavi, Pedro, Busquets and Iniesta were queuing up for he's shirt on saturday*

*Some comments from footballers from over the years.*

ZINEDINE ZIDANE- "My toughest opponent? Scholes of Manchester. He is the complete midfielder".

SIR BOBBY CHARLTON - "Paul Scholes is my favourite player. He epitomises the spirit of Manchester United and everything that is good about football"

SIR ALEX FERGUSON - (whilst having a list of Manchester United players over 30 read to him) "You forgot Paul Scholes - and he is my best player."

PATRICK VIEIRA - "The player in the Premiership I admire most? Easy - Scholes"

LAURENT BLANC - "I've said it before and i tell anyone who asks me; Scholes is easily the best English player. Intelligence, strength, unbelievable technique - all the attributes are there. At Manchester United I saw what he can do and all I could say is "wow".

EDGAR DAVIDS - "Every one of us is just trying to become as good as him. Everyone can learn from Paul Scholes"

THIERRY HENRY - "I can't understand why Scholes has never won the player of the year award. He should have won it long ago. Maybe it's because he doesn't seek the limelight like some of the other "stars".

GORDON STRACHAN - “He can score goals, hit crossfield passes, play one-twos, beat people and win headers in the opponents' box, so if you take that whole package I don't think I've seen anybody as consistent - and he's been doing that for 10 or 11 years."

CESC FABREGAS - "He is the one whose level I aspire to. He is the best player in the Premier League".

ROY KEANE - "Superb on the field, modest and sensible off it. No celebrity bullshit, no self-promotion or glory-hunting, an amazingly gifted player who remained unaffected as a human being." 

Jose Mourinho: “Why isn’t he playing for England? It is crazy. Only in England. Scholes is a great, great player. So experienced and still, for me, one of the best in the world in midfield. Manchester United are lucky to have him.”

Xabi Alonso: "Fans in Spain rate him very highly and I admire him a huge amount. To me Paul [Scholes] is a role model. He is the best midfielder I’ve seen in the last 15 or 20 years.”

Xavi: ‘In the last 15 to 20 years the best central midfielder that I have seen — the most complete — is Scholes. I have spoken with Xabi Alonso about this many times. Scholes is a spectacular player who has everything. ‘He can play the final pass, he can score, he is strong, he never gets knocked off the ball and he doesn’t give possession away. If he had been Spanish then maybe he would have been valued more.’


David Beckham said that, among his teammates at Real Madrid, which included Zinedine Zidane, Raúl, Ronaldo, Luís Figo and Roberto Carlos, Scholes was the most admired opponent : "He's always one of those people others talk about. Even playing at Real Madrid, the players always say to me 'what's he like'? They respect him as a footballer, and to have that respect from some of those players is great."


Great vids United, can't find a video but this pass vs arsenal was pure class.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



WWE_TNA said:


> He will sure be missed a true legend Paul "Sat Nav" Scholes, possbily the best English midfielder ever.


Whar a ridiculous statement :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Whar a ridiculous statement :lmao


I mean't of generation obviously Gazza, Hoddle, scholes and Bobby all up there .


In the words of Samir Nasri the english zizou.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Charlton, Edwards, Robson are all better English midfielders, and that's just one's that played for Manchester United.

Scholes was a great player but he definitely wasn't the English Zizou.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Charlton, Edwards, Robson are all better English midfielders, and that's just one's that played for Manchester United.
> *
> Scholes was a great player but he definitely wasn't the English Zizou*.


Not my words.

I was about to add Robson, how the fuck did i forget him and edwards. Shame Scholes retired form international football when he did.

Fergie time to get some midfielders in.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

"Paul Scholes, he scores goals" 
The goal against Barca is my favourite Scholes goal but that volley against Villa was out of this world.
No more seeing Scholes ping a 60 yard ball out to one of the wingers anymore or one of his trademark "mistimed" tackles .
Brilliant to hear he's gonna be a coach though, if he can teach someone like Anderson 1% of his game then we'll be getting somewhere...

SCHOLES.

(A player who actually deserves the capital letter treatment :side


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> "Paul Scholes, he scores goals"
> The goal against Barca is my favourite Scholes goal but that volley against Villa was out of this world.
> No more seeing Scholes ping a 60 yard ball out to one of the wingers anymore or one of his trademark "mistimed" tackles .
> Brilliant to hear he's gonna be a coach though, if he can teach someone like Anderson 1% of his game than we'll be getting somewhere...
> 
> SCHOLES.
> 
> (A player who actually deserves the capital letter treatment :side


Ohh the volley vs villa was the :sex

Can never be replaced but someone has to be signed similar to him, we have no one at the moment.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Not my words.


Fair enough, lets not forget at the age Scholes is now, Zidane was winning player of the tournament at the World Cup.

Anderson, lmao. He should be shipped out. United really need a couple of central midfielders. Can't see them getting Modric or Sneijder though, both out of the Glazier price range.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Some players on twitter today


Joey Barton- "Just heard Paul Scholes has retired, best I've ever played against by a mile. Most technically gifted player in english history. Legend"

Pique - "Paul Scholes retires .. One of the best players I've seen in my life! Training was a sight! It was a pleasure playing with him!"

Nasri- "Sad to hear Paul Scholes is retiring great player world class player the english zizou"

Guiseppe Rossi - "One of the greats in his position has retired. Was an honor playing with Paul Scholes.. #RespectForALegend"

Phil Neville 'Sad day today paul scholes retiring-going to miss watching him play,what an example of how to live ur life, class class act-love him!!!!"

Wilshere "Sad to hear Scholes is retiring, what a player! Top class and a great role model for any young #English midfield player!"

Rio - "Paul Scholes retires from football....the BEST player of his generation #fact loved every minute of playing football with him. #legend"

Robbie Savge - "End of an era best midfielder of his generation , class at everything he done , great guy , so hard to be replaced "


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Fair enough, lets not forget at the age Scholes is now, Zidane was winning player of the tournament at the World Cup.
> 
> Anderson, lmao. He should be shipped out. United really need a couple of central midfielders. Can't see them getting Modric or Sneijder though, both out of the Glazier price range.


I agree pal and personally no one will be anything like Zidane.

I like Anderson still think he can improve and be a good player consistantly and i think United can definitely afford Modric, payed 30m for Berba pretty sure the glazers can pay 25-35 for Luka.

Pastore, Modric and a proper defensive midfielder would be awesome (Dreamland)


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Modric still has 5 years on his low wage (60k I think) contract, no way is Levy going to sell him for 25 million.

This should be an exciting window though. Gill has already said United are going to have a busy summer. City will go mad. Liverpool have money to spend. Chelsea will probably make a few big signings. Fuck knows what Arsenal are going to do though. Tottenham will need all of Redknapp's wheeling and dealing to be up there next season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Modric still has 5 years on his low wage (60k I think) contract, no way is Levy going to sell him for 25 million.
> 
> This should be an exciting window though. Gill has already said United are going to have a busy summer. City will go mad. Liverpool have money to spend. Chelsea will probably make a few big signings. Fuck knows what Arsenal are going to do though. Tottenham will need all of Redknapp's wheeling and dealing to be up there next season.



Mancini gonna be spending like he's on football manager or fifa.

Chelsea pretty much need what United need, both have a great defence but lacking in midfield.


----------



## bellywolves

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Scholes is definitely one of the greatest midfielder's of his generation. He range of passing and long distance shots was amazing at times.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Even though I dont like ManU, I respect the career Scholes has accomplished. Fantastic midfielder!

Back to transfers. According to BBC radio, A Young will snub ManU to join Liverpool.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao the young thing is going to be back and fourth. "snub" - a common word in transfer news.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I stand by what i said in the other thread. Why arent as many people buying Germans? Theyre young, theyre talented, and theyre hungry. The German youth system has churns out some immense talent lately and more people asides from Jose should be trying to take advantage of that


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

wish we could've got coentrao but he only wants to go to Madrid it seems :/ this is the time during the season i hate, nothing gets done except for wild rumours for the most part.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Cissokho is still my number one choice for left back. He's open to a move to the prem, so all we need is to try to get it done.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Would love to have Coentrao, one of the best left backs in the world. But he is keen on Champions League football it seems. I think Marcelo has improved a lot for Madrid as a left back though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lotta bench players for real to be bought.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i also hope we can get cissokho. cracking player.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Scholes was the best midfielder of his generation, absolute class player who never got the recognition he fully deserved at times. I got the feeling this would be his last season. SCHOLES. What a PLAYER.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Havnt seen or heard too much of Cissokho. 

Must YouTube.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Young will "snub" us, will he?
Or maybe he realises he's not up to up to the challenge of trying to take one of Nani or Valencia's positions, and of course, Bebe :side:.

Try to knock Maxi Rodriguez out of the Liverpool side, Ashley.
That's more your level.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Of course Young will go to Pool, at villa he is top dog, at United he will be a squad player and at liverpool he'd play every game he is fit.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Im pretty sure United don't want to pay 16mil for him. That could be the reason for moving to LIverpool ( if rumors are true)

Might have worded it wrong by saying 'snub'.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Destiny said:


> Im pretty sure United don't want to pay 16mil for him. That could be the reason for moving to LIverpool ( if rumors are true)
> 
> Might have worded it wrong by saying 'snub'.


You're probably spot on.

It's one of them things if he signs for United i won't be unhappy and if he doesn't i would not care.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> Scholes was the best midfielder of his generation, absolute class player who never got the recognition he fully deserved at times. I got the feeling this would be his last season. SCHOLES. What a PLAYER.


Great Player. Very dirty. 

Best of his generation??? You having a laugh?? I know he's just retired but nostalgia cannot replace facts.

Zinedine Zidane is was and always will be better.

Great player no doubt but all this best Player of his generation is bollocks best player from 1994-2011?? Better than Brazillian Ronaldo?, Better than Henry?, Better than Bergkamp?, Better than Keane?, Better than Figo, Better than Ronaldinho?? Better than Seedorf??

Englishwise he's the 2nd best midfielder ive seen after Gazza. But Will he be in a Manchester United greatest of all time 11? I doubt it but thats for Man Utd fans to decide. Will he be in best Premiership 11 of all time not even close. Will he be in best England 11 of all time not even close.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I doubt i could ever put together a best United 11 side, so many fantastic players would be left out.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I doubt i could ever put together a best United 11 side, so many fantastic players would be left out.


Taibi

May Prunier Hogg

Poborsky Miller Kleberson Anderson Cruyff

Bellion Forlan

epicness


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Great Player. Very dirty.
> 
> *Best of his generation??? You having a laugh?? I know he's just retired but nostalgia cannot replace facts.*
> 
> Zinedine Zidane is was and always will be better.
> 
> Great player no doubt but all this best Player of his generation is bollocks best player from 1994-2011?? Better than Brazillian Ronaldo?, Better than Henry?, Better than Bergkamp?, Better than Keane?, Better than Figo, Better than Ronaldinho?? Better than Seedorf??
> 
> Englishwise he's the 2nd best midfielder ive seen after Gazza. But Will he be in a Manchester United greatest of all time 11? I doubt it but thats for Man Utd fans to decide. Will he be in best Premiership 11 of all time not even close. Will he be in best England 11 of all time not even close.


Fellow players, coaches, managers, journalists all have said he is. I'll take their word (well, player/coaches/managers anyways) over yours. kthxbi.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So you're saying you rate him higher than Zidane?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

scholes is rubbish. garry barry is, was and always will be superior.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> Fellow players, coaches, managers, journalists all have said he is. I'll take their word (well, player/coaches/managers anyways) over yours. kthxbi.


Pele said he thought England had a good chance at winning the world cup. when talking to the media players, coaches, managers say things they dont mean. they ass lick to look good to the countries the media is from. Players, coaches and Managers all say thing like England have a world class squad.

Also only Zidane had ever said he's the best of his generation and he's hardly going to say himself is he.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Joey Barton is the best english midfielder, everybody knows this


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Young will "snub" us, will he?
> Or maybe he realises he's not up to up to the challenge of trying to take one of Nani or Valencia's positions, and of course, Bebe :side:.
> 
> Try to knock Maxi Rodriguez out of the Liverpool side, Ashley.
> That's more your level.


MAXI, MAXI RODRIGUEZ RUNS DOWN THE WING FOR YOU

better than Nani, look at his 2 hat tricks :side:



Renegade™ said:


> Fellow players, coaches, managers, journalists all have said he is. I'll take their word (well, player/coaches/managers anyways) over yours. kthxbi.


zidane says hello and shut the fuck up to you Mr. Carrick


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Everyone knows Kieron Dyer is the best ever.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Paul Scholes was the best English midfielder of his generation.

But come on, you're pushing it in saying he was the best player of his generation. When he was in his peak, Zidane was still killing it. Then we saw the emergence of Xavi and now Iniesta.

Come on guys. Stop using the "oh well he said so, so it must be true" excuse and just analyse it for yourself.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Differing rumours about Ashley Young, i still think he will be a united player next season, would have preferred certain other options but he is a good player


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Zidane was a walking miracle, Scholes was fantastic in his prime tearing it up with beckham, cantona and ruud but lets face it, he was no zidane. 

I think the new best midfielder of this generation, if he keeps improving, could be Josh McEarhan or Jack Wilshire. Lol just kidding my money is on Oezil.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

can you ******* conduct the scholes wankfest/orgy somewhere else? this is a transfer thread. thanks.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lmao @ thinking Scholes is anywhere near Xavi or Iniesta, let alone ZIZOU.

Not even the best Manchester United midfielder of his generation (Giggs). Not even in the top 3 if you count Ronaldo.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Even united midfielder is the best of his generation. Just wait till carrick and anderson retire 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Just wait until BEBE retires.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> can you ******* conduct the scholes wankfest/orgy somewhere else? this is a transfer thread. thanks.


:agree: 

He is a great player, One of the best Midfielders England has seen but there has been a ton of better Midfielders in his generations.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

This will all be forgotten tomorrow when the farcical coronation of Blatter occurs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The hardest thing to do when Bebe retires is deciding what position he was the best of the generation. He played all of them! Therefore, we must declare he is the best player in general, of his generation.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He was the best English midfielder of his generation. I just realised I did not include English in my earlier post. That's my bad. fpalm.

Now everyone calm the fuck down 8*D.

Edit: Seb, jesus christ son. Scholes was class for a good 15 years. Xavi has been class for what, 5 seasons tops. Scholes was easily a better player up until a few years ago. In his prime, he was every bit as good as your wankboys. I'm not saying he's better than them now coz no one is. That'd be absurd. They're on another level. But Scholes until 2008 was absolute gold.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Scholes can be considered the best English midfielder of his generation. Fantastic player and I am sad he is retiring. It was time tho.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> can you ******* conduct the scholes wankfest/orgy somewhere else? this is a transfer thread. thanks.












Paul is enjoying the wankfest and wants it to continue.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

time to get my troll on, Gerrard is clearly a better English midfielder than Scholes :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Renegade, a prime Xavi and Iniesta (i.e. from the 2009 champions league final against Man Utd to the champions league final against Man Utd last week) take a dump over Paul Scholes from any period.

Whilst Scholes wouldn't be standing on the half way line taking notes like Carrick might as well have been doing the other night, he wasn't on their level. Consistent performer over a long period? For sure. Better than Gazza? Nope. A prime Gerrard was one of the best players in the world (05-08), something Scholes never was.

Scholes was never even the best midfielder in his own team. Keane was the most important midfielder in that team for most of the time he was there, it Beckham was superb in 1999, Giggs probably post Keane, until Ronaldo came along.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm still amazed that the English national team didn't build the entire squad around Scholes. You can almost imagine coaches in Italy and Spain watching a player like him pushed out onto the left wing. It's really no wonder we never win anything.

Just read this:



> After the final whistle on Saturday, Xavi, Messi, Pedro, Iniesta and Busquets all wanted to swap shirts with Scholes, so they drew straws and Iniesta won and got to swap with him. There is a lot of talk about him retiring so they were feeling like it could be the last time they play against him.
> 
> Also, the same story says that Busquets had hung on to the match ball and gave it to Scholes. For players like the 5 mentioned, and the esteem people hold them in, to take time out of their celebrations says a lot. It shows the class and humility of the Barca players for starters. But it also says a lot about the esteem that Scholes is held in amongst his peers and those who have played against him.
> 
> Xavi's quote earlier this year backs that up too:
> 
> "A role model. For me, and I really mean this, he's the best central midfielder I've seen in the last 15, 20 years. He's spectacular, he has it all, the last pass, goals, he's strong, he doesn't lose the ball, vision. If he'd been Spanish he might have been rated more highly. Players love him."


Great story. The guy gets so much praise from people involved in the game it's unreal, and I don't remember hearing a bad word about him personally. Such a fantastic player, it'll be weird seeing a United squad without him and Neville, and to a lesser extent VDS. Glad we clinched the title this season because it's going to be a period of rebuilding, and could be a while until we see another one.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> time to get my troll on, Gerrard is clearly a better English midfielder than Scholes :side:


I remember after the 09 final the discussion in here was Gerrard, Xavi or Iniesta. Obviously Gerrard has been injured and lost some class since then and Xavi and Iniesta have propelled themselves further, but still.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> Fellow players, coaches, managers, journalists all have said he is. I'll take their word (well, player/coaches/managers anyways) over yours. kthxbi.


That's cool that they're paying respects to him, but like with all players who retire, they're over-exaggerating.

I've never had any reason to believe Scholes is the best of his generation, and that's not going to change just because he's retiring.

No doubt, a great player. A fantastic midfielder who will be sorely missed. But not the best.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> That's cool that they're paying respects to him, but like with all players who retire, they're over-exaggerating.


They were quotes from interviews down the years; they haven't all come out and said that today.

Thread needs more pics of Scholes' penis btw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Barcelona midfielder Xavi admits he almost signed for Manchester United earlier in his career.

United manager Sir Alex Ferguson wanted to take Xavi away from Barca as he struggled to find space in the first team.

"There was a long time when I genuinely thought about accepting United's offer and moving to Manchester," Xavi told the London Evening Standard.

"I needed a change of scenery and things were not going well for me at Barcelona. I have always felt a real attachment to English football and Manchester United would be my club in England.

"The truth was that for a long chunk of my career, when it looked like I was the successor to Pep Guardiola in midfield, I was made to feel like an outsider, a bad guy for taking over from the legendary captain.

"We are not good at handling change here. The new guy is sometimes looked at like the bad guy. What made the difference is that I'm as stubborn as a mule. I thought about going to United but I dug my heels in.

"I was obstinate and I said to myself 'I need to prove myself here'." 











I hate when these almost transfers happen, The Ronaldinho saga was the worst.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Transversely to the quote Evo quoted above, coaches never voted him anywhere near the World Player of the Year award, or the European Player of the Year award. Fellow players never voted him PFA Player of the Year. Journalists never gave Scholes the FWA Player of the Year award. Fans never gave him the PFA Fans Player of the Year award.

He's got in the PFA Team of the Year a few times though (less times than Gerrard).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm just waiting for Xavi to pass the torch to INIESTA as the world's best midfielder.

Scholes retiring wasn't really a shock, and I'm sure his service to United is greatly appreciated. Gyan Giggs, it's your turn now.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> I'm just waiting for Xavi to pass the torch to INIESTA as the world's best midfielder.
> 
> Scholes retiring wasn't really a shock, and I'm sure his service to United is greatly appreciated. Gyan Giggs, it's your turn now.


Iniesta > Xavi

:side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Transversely to the quote Evo quoted above, coaches never voted him anywhere near the World Player of the Year award, or the European Player of the Year award. Fellow players never voted him PFA Player of the Year award. Journalists never gave Scholes the FWA Player of the Year award. Fans never gave him the PFA Fans Player of the Year award.
> 
> He's got in the PFA Team of the Year a few times though (less times than Gerrard).


Strange strange world like Henry has said it's amazing how he never got any of the prem awards. some people just don't understand how technically gifted the ginger ninja is.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> That's cool that they're paying respects to him, *but like with all players who retire, they're over-exaggerating.*
> 
> I've never had any reason to believe Scholes is the best of his generation, and that's not going to change just because he's retiring.
> 
> No doubt, a great player. A fantastic midfielder who will be sorely missed. But not the best.


FWIW, there's about a book's worth of praise for Scholes over his entire career from some of the biggest and most respected names in football, it's not something that's started today. It's funny that so many forums are having these debates about who *the* best midfielder of the generation/all time was, you can almost imagine Scholes shrinking from the attention at home as you read it.

Interesting nugget I just read, his PL goal to games ratio is actually better than Gerrard's. It still seems crazy to me talking to younger family members who don't realise how many goals he chipped in with, his evolution as a player over the years has been astounding, frankly.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Strange strange world like Henry has said it amazing how he never got any of the prem awards.


Because he was a great player and consistent over a very long period of time, but he was never _the_ best.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Why are all the non-United fans getting so uptight about Scholes? The guy was a great player and was a key player for us for a long time. He is obviously being over rated right now, but that happens every time a great player retires. Chill the fuck out and let his fans savor the moment.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Antonio Conte new Juventus boss.

Were the fuck did Conte get all the hair from

Eddiefan people will always have different opinions, i'm just glad he is been debated about and not just a few comments and that's it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



eddiefan said:


> Why are all the non-United fans getting so uptight about Scholes? The guy was a great player and was a key player for us for a long time. He is obviously being over rated right now, but that happens every time a great player retires. Chill the fuck out and let his fans savor the moment.


Well no. There is overrating and then there is just being plain silly.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> Well no. There is overrating and then there is just being plain silly.


are you saying zidane, xavi, henry and various other players are overrating him or being silly then?


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

People calling him the best midfielder of his generation are stretching it too far. But there are few English midfielders who were better than him. Labeling him the best English midfielder of his generation is not silly at all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> are you saying zidane, xavi, henry and various other players are overrating him or being silly then?


If they think Scholes is the greatest player of his generation, then yeah, they are being silly.

Besides, Zidane and Xavi were probably just being modest. They were both better than Scholes.



eddiefan said:


> People calling him the best midfielder of his generation are stretching it too far. But there are few English midfielders who were better than him. *Labeling him the best English midfielder of his generation* is not silly at all.


I have no problem with this.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

From a United fan Scholes is not the best of he's gen.

But he is for sure the best English midfielder of his generation.

Not many players come close to Zidane if any.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> are you saying zidane, xavi, henry and various other players are overrating him or being silly then?


I'd say they are as well.

Of course Zidane and Xavi are going to say that. They're not going to say "Well he was great, but he's not quite better than me."


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Zidane's clearly the best midfielder of the last, christ, I don't even know how many years. Since before I started fully understanding the sport, at least. Xavi and Iniesta are clearly the best in their position in the world right now. Ultimately, though, those are just opinions, and it is funny watching people do all they can to ensure EVERYONE understands just why Scholes is a slightly lower calibre player than them, whether they agree or not. Reeks of crazy, a little bit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

No player (except for SUPER MARIO) is going to come out and say "you know what, i really am that great and all these other guys, they're good but i'm the best player of our generation"

Zidane, Xavi, Henry etc when talking about Scholes, you accept their words and you know he's a great player but when they say he's the best of/at/with/whatever then you have to take it with a grain of salt.

^^^ no different to Renegade using their words to claim he's the best.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Bendtner would totally come out with those sort of comments. He's a proper mental.

Scholes, well, on his side you'd probably be hard pushed to make him admit he was a semi-competant footballer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Scholes will probably say the same for example if someone asked him who the best england midfielder of he's genertation was, i'm pretty sure he would say someone else.

I can see him been overrated but also shocked by the lack of praise for the guy on this forum. even a mate of mine who is a pool fan loves the guy for how good he is and mirrors the way he plays football on scholes.

Think us United fans are forgetting the main thing who the fuck is going to replace him with the sat nav mind, the way he collects the ball and always know's what is happening and pinging passes 30-60 yards for fun. He's precise short passing and the way he can control games in the prem.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Why must their words be taken with a grain of salt?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Why must their words be taken with a grain of salt?


Because it's a different opinion! For example, when Xavi said:



> "A role model. For me, and *I really mean this*, he's the best central midfielder I've seen in the last 15, 20 years. He's spectacular, he has it all, the last pass, goals, he's strong, he doesn't lose the ball, vision. If he'd been Spanish he might have been rated more highly. Players love him."


he actually meant 'Zidane is better, but for some reason, I'm saying Scholes, even though it's so blatently untrue'.

That's aside from the fact some people think it's important in any way if you rate Zidane or Scholes higher, or whatever. It's hardly an insult to say someone's not quite as good as Zizou but is probably top 5 in his position in the last twenty years, but it really matters that people know it.

I'm going to miss Scholes a crazy amount, he's just an irreplaceable player.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Can't wait for he's testimonial. would be great if Zidane and the 2 barca hobbits play.

Just hit me, no more scholes, G nev and edwin. insane how much they will be missed and in the dressing room.

Giggs next :sad::cussin:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

When was Xavi asked this?

Zidane is currently on the Real Madrid board afaik, and Xavi is a Barcelona player.

Another reason why these comments should be taken with a grain of salt:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9781449-post408.html


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Anyone know if Scholesy will be a 1st team coach or a youth coach? if it's the younger players guys like like Pogba and Tunnicliffe are so fucking lucky.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> When was Xavi asked this?
> 
> Zidane is currently on the Real Madrid board afaik, and Xavi is a Barcelona player.
> 
> Another reason why these comments should be taken with a grain of salt:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9781449-post408.html


about POTY and other awards i think Theirry Henry say its well

"I can’t understand why Scholes has never won the player of the year award. He should have won it long ago. Maybe it’s because he doesn’t seek the limelight like some of the other ’stars’."

Scholes just quietly gets on with what he has to do


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> When was Xavi asked this?


February this year, in an interview with the Guardian. The question was 'Is Paul Scholes the English Xavi?', and the answer begun '[Xavi interrupts, almost bursting with enthusiasm] Paul Scholes!', followed by that quote.

EDIT: This is still the funniest headline I've seen in many, many years- http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...orld-Xavi--Ronaldo-crowned-king-football.html.

'(and Xavi)' :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Parker has one of them awards enough said.

I doubt Paul would even care for them awards, man of few words and emotions.

Scholes was criminally misused by england, remember sven playing him left mid words cannot describe how retarded that is.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Can't wait for he's testimonial. would be great if Zidane and the *2 barca hobbits play.*
> 
> Just hit me, no more scholes, G nev and edwin. insane how much they will be missed and in the dressing room.
> 
> Giggs next :sad::cussin:


Hilarious considering Scholes is about the same size as Xavi and Iniesta. And Scholes looks more like Samwise Gamgee, Merry, or Pippin than either of the Spaniards. :side:

Someone should probably create a Pual Scholes lovefest thread, that way I can come in here reading about transfers rather than a bunch of posts saying the same thing over and over.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Parker has been terrific this year....

Ginola would've been a better example. Though we all know why he won.

Also, Scholes played in CM for years and did mostly did nothing for England. Gerrard had to play DM in the 5-1 to fit Scholes in.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Imagine this place when Fergie calls it a day, biggest united fan meltdown.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Imagine this place when Fergie calls it a day, biggest united fan meltdown.


Or when Giggs retires. 

"Giggs was the best winger ever, Pedro of Barca said so. Here's the link"


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Well, Gerrard didn't HAVE to play DM, he was misused by being slotted into that position. The same way the Gerrard-Lampard partnership was forced for years despite never working. It's hardly a slight on Scholes that England managers of the last decade were largely incompetant.

EDIT: Giggs is the best winger ever, let's be honest 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> Or when Giggs retires.
> 
> "Giggs was the best winger ever, Pedro of Barca said so. Here's the link"


Giggs is the best *English* winger :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sky Sports



> Lille striker Gervinho is planning to announce this week which club he will be joining this summer.
> 
> The Ivory Coast international is being tipped to leave France and a number of Premier League clubs are interested.
> 
> Newcastle are the latest name in the frame and The Magpies have been linked with a €11million (£9.5m) bid.
> 
> However, the likes of Arsenal and Liverpool are also said to be interested, so Newcastle will have a fight on their hands.
> 
> Gervinho has confirmed he loves the Premier League, but he is not ruling out possible moves to Spain or Germany.
> 
> "During the week I'll announce my decision so that everyone knows," he told skysports.com.
> 
> "I love the Premier League, but I have interest from Spain and Germany as well, so let's wait and see."


Hopefully we have the advantage of:

- Guaranteed 1st team football.
- His team mate Cabaye signing for us.
- Good friend/international Tiote already here.
- Plenty of French speakers at the club.

Hope I'm not clutching at straws.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> Sky Sports
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we have the advantage of:
> 
> - Guaranteed 1st team football.
> - His team mate Caybaye signing for us.
> - Good friend/international Tiote already here.
> - Plenty of French speakers at the club.
> 
> Hope I'm not clutching at straws.


Be cracking buy for you lot. hopefully you sign him over the other 2.

Personally thought he was off to liverpool.

Cabaye looks like a decent player and well Tiote is a beast, nice little squad developing you just need a good striker or 2.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

tbh i cant see him going to newcastle, probably arsenal, as they have champions league football next season


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If Gervinho joins Newcastle, I just might have to become a closet Newcastle fan.

I freaking love that guy.

EDIT: Abramovich is apparently not going to let Drogba go, and would sooner offload Nicolas Anelka. I could see that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Be intresting to see what young does if pool get gervinho


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I just haven't seen any reports of others putting a bid in, and there are quite a few around our way. Not to mention our representatives being in France (and obviously Lille) last week. 

If he's making his decision someone must have made a bid surely? Damn transfer window ruining my nerves.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Tiote would probably play a big role in bringing him to St James. Since the two of them are good friends he will probably try and convince him to go there over the likes of Arsenal or Liverpool


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> If Gervinho joins Newcastle, I just might have to become a closet Newcastle fan.
> 
> I freaking love that guy.
> 
> EDIT: Abramovich is apparently not going to let Drogba go, and would sooner offload Nicolas Anelka. I could see that.


I dont see how anyone can let Drogba go. Bastard is a monster. Our form is directly tied to him. We do well when he does. Still one of the top strikers today.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

A very "pinch o' salt" type rumour with no quotes or anything, but Everton allegedly are interested in Clint DEMPSEY, heard it from a few lines, one months ago, one just today. Would be made up if we signed him.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



redeadening said:


> I dont see how anyone can let Drogba go. Bastard is a monster. Our form is directly tied to him. We do well when he does. Still one of the top strikers today.


No joke. And these Drogba transfer rumors are equally stupid. The reports continuously maintain that Drogba was replaced by Torres and that Drogba was not happy with it, even though everyone in blue said that it was not intended to be a replacement, Drogba continuously said he was happy with Torres being brought to the club, and Drogba outperformed Torres ever since he came to the club in January. Not to mention, these reports are now saying that Drogba won't "sit behind" as Torres is the first-choice striker, as though Chelsea actually makes a "first choice" instead of, I dunno, their usual 2 or 3.

If you continuously ignore everything that actually happens at Chelsea, then yeah, these rumors would seem legit.

Anxiously awaiting the new deal to go through. I really, really don't think Drogba is going to leave. It just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Drogba seems like a legit cool guy. Always laughing and joking around. I dont see how he could have a problem with anyone.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Drogba legit reminds me of this guy






"THIS IS A FUCKING DISGRACE"...

"i'll just go an donate my entire Pepsi sponsorship to African hospitals"


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Just thought I'd add in my reaction to Scholes retiring. It's such a shame to see him finally retire but you could tell this was forthcoming. Such a talent and a legend for United and he is definitely one of the best English midfielders to grace the footballing world. Scholes will be sorely missed and is going to leave a huge gap in the United team. I'll really miss his phenomenal long range volleys and 40-60 yard passes. However, seeing him stay on to coach is great news so I'll be looking forward to that. 

Only Giggs left now and he may be around for one more season. It's going to be sad when he finally decides to retire.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Scholes is as good as anything this country has ever produced in my opinion.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Newcastle will get Gervinho. Or at least they need to. They've got a pretty good team and look like they'll build a better squad again for next season, but any team that has Lovenkrands up front has striker issues. I think we've come to accept this too, as we're (apparently) looking to sign Moukandjo from Monaco.

Now I'm going to remember how to spell that if we actually sign him. Or I'll just call him Mojo. :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

*Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Not Scholes retiring thread.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That Moukandjo RUMOUR came from a poor source, apparently.

edit - my bad, double post by accident.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Chelsea Football Club can confirm that we have agreed terms with Hamburg for the permanent transfer of Michael Mancienne.


Don't remember watching the lad play. Think he might have been on a loan to Wolves recently, not sure.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah I think he's going for £3m.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He was on loan with Wolves this season. Never looked like he was going to break into the Chelsea team playing a defensive mid position when Chelsea have much better options there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Someone better sign Kalouda this window.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Mancienne never played much for us. He actually got the most playing time under Hiddink (I believe), who allowed him both Premier League and Champions League experience.

He'll do well for Hamburg. Talented young lad who started in the Chelsea system at 8 years old, but we never really had a place for him.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> *Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*
> 
> Not Scholes retiring thread.


Player's joining/leaving etc, transfers... the SCHOLES stuff could come under here.

Not sure what the big deal is about where it is posted tbh.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

"We have the best transparency of all sporting organisations concerning finances" 

The words of Blatter the dictator as he walks unopposed into a fourth term in charge of the complete farce of an organisation that is FIFA. No video technology for another 50 years and the 2026 world cup in Azerbaijan will be next on the agenda.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Owen has had his contract extended by another year, if im being honest i wouldn't have minded him leaving if it meant danny welbeck getting a chance. But to have experience in the team is never a bad thing.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If Owen's staying, I'm happy with that. His finishing is still top notch, and as an impact sub/squad member, he's not a bad one to have. Hopefully it's not at the expense of Berbatov leaving, though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

quotes from an Argentinian FIFA senior vice-president :no:



> We always have attacks from England which are mostly lies with the support of journalism which is more busy lying than telling the truth. This upsets and disturbs the FIFA family.
> 
> "To present such a project as David Bernstein presented is like shooting a penalty because it cannot be always from the same place that the insults and problems come from.
> 
> "I see it at every Congress. They have specific privileges with four countries having one vice-president. I don't know what our president has said.
> 
> "But we have seen the World Cup go around the world, to South America and Africa and it looks like this country does not like it.
> 
> "It looks like England is always complaining so please I say will you leave the FIFA family alone, and when you speak, speak with truth."
> 
> In an interview with a German press agency yesterday, Grondona called England "pirates" and added: "Yes, I voted for Qatar, because a vote for the US would be like a vote for England. And that is not possible. "But with the English bid I said: Let us be brief. If you give back the Falkland Islands, which belong to us, you will get my vote. They then became sad and left."


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> "We have the best transparency of all sporting organisations concerning finances"
> 
> The words of Blatter the dictator as he walks unopposed into a fourth term in charge of the complete farce of an organisation that is FIFA. No video technology for another 50 years and the 2026 world cup in Azerbaijan will be next on the agenda.


What is this now? Football monarchy?

This is the reason why WC has turned into a political fest rather than a sporting extravaganza. If one wants to watch real football, the Champions League is there. Unless the entire administration at FIFA goes under a major reshuffling, the World Cup will soon be viewed as a United Nations group meeting rather than the biggest month celebrating Football.

Absolute pity. Cricket has its own share of scandals and all, but I honestly think the ICC is doing 10x better than FIFA in protecting and promoting the sport, and that's not to praise the ICC, but it just shows how corrupt FIFA is. This way they are slowly killing international football.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Not happy that Owen got a contract extension. He really doesn't offer much anymore and he hardly ever has much impact when coming on as a sub. It is obvious the guy has lost his hunger to play and is just happy being on a winning team right now. Still I have faith in SAF so he probably knows best.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Why was Owen offered an extension? 

Made me laugh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

BIG SAM to west ham


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

West Ham is just a stepping stone to Madrid/Milan for Big Sam.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rumours going around about Barton to Liverpool. No idea what the original source is or if you can trust it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Rumours going around about Barton to Liverpool. No idea what the original source is or if you can trust it.


Heard that rumour a month ago. Nothing to it I think.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Destiny said:


> Why was Owen offered an extension?


Older and wiser head in the dressing room? With Edwin & Scholes leaving, he'll be our third oldest player.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently Mata is interested in us, and will go for €20m. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently Higuain is being offered to all the big teams in Europe, with Juventus the favourites, as Real Madrid want to get rid of him to make space for Aguero


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Doubt that's true. I thought the Atletico chairman came out and officially ruled out Real and that Real had agreed to it.

Aguero will probably go to City to replace Tevez, provided Tevez actually leaves instead of doing the Rooney.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The atletico officials aren't the most trust worthy sort of people, they have said that de gea is staying even though every reporter is saying the deal is done to come to united, and the fee was agreed months ago. They just dont want the fans protesting before aguero actually goes


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

it would be amazingly stupid to sell aguero to real, a very fierce rival. it would be like united selling rooney to city to make way for messi.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> it would be amazingly stupid to sell aguero to real, a very fierce rival. it would be like united selling rooney to city to make way for messi.


perhaps city a few years ago, would be a suitable comparison, when they werent anywhere near united in the league, atletico are a long way off madrid in the table, 34 point difference this season, and they know they wont really be competing directly with them anytime soon. So it wouldnt be that stupid, they know they can get the most money out of Real. The player would get a lot of abuse, but atletico know its the most profitable option.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Aguero would cost Real Madrid 70 million euros as Athletico can tax his release clause. No way is he going to Real.

The comment about the Falkland Islands on the previous page is ludicrous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> perhaps city a few years ago, would be a suitable comparison, when they werent anywhere near united in the league, atletico are a long way off madrid in the table, 34 point difference this season, and they know they wont really be competing directly with them anytime soon. So it wouldnt be that stupid, they know they can get the most money out of Real. The player would get a lot of abuse, but atletico know its the most profitable option.


im not comparing how close they are in the league, im comparing how fierce the rivalry is. the atletico board would never heard the end of selling their star player to their direct crosstown rivals. plus as seb said, the cost would be ridiculously large regardless.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

on another note, this is the actual ballot paper for the fifa elections :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently Romelu Lukaku is mere days away from sealing a move to the Premier League. Chelsea and Manchester City are racing for his signature. 



> "I would like my future settled by next Monday," he said in the Daily Mirror. "My college exams start the next day and I don't want any other concerns.


:lmao


----------



## CC91

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*










Some quotes I took from Chris Sambas twitter, I really hope he goes to Arsenal!!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



CC91 said:


> Some quotes I took from Chris Sambas twitter, I really hope he goes to Arsenal!!


I dont. A signing like that is what could cost us our top 4 spot. Id rather play with 10 than have Samba. 

Different to what we have now in that hes slow and shite. Can head a ball fair enough but he isn't a leader at the back that we require and he never tracks runners and when people get their head down and run at him he can't deal with it. 

Hope to god we don't sign him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Palermo reject Chelsea bid
> 
> Chelsea have had a 'major offer' for highly-rated Javier Pastore rejected, Palermo president Maurizio Zamparini has claimed


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Well that stinks.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*










would be nice to see.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It's the usual transfer window dance. Many offers rejected, higher offers put in, round and round until you sign someone. Don't worry, you'll spunk a load of money the next few months, all the big clubs will (except Arsenal, obviously).

Blatter was re-elected! Shocking events.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

On the positive side, Chelsea looks to have Neymar just about locked up.

Won't be a surprise if it happens, as he's clearly stated his desire to go to Chelsea quite a few times.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Surely Chelsea wont be signing both Lukaku and Neymar, if they did presumably danny sturridge would want to move on to get better first team chances


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Chelsea's striker desires confuse me, that's for sure. At the rate they're going after strikers, they're just going to field an entire starting XI of just strikers.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Lukaku, Drogba & Neymar might force me to stop irrationally hating Chelsea. So far, Drogba just isn't enough.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> On the positive side, Chelsea looks to have Neymar just about locked up.
> 
> Won't be a surprise if it happens, as he's clearly stated his desire to go to Chelsea quite a few times.


I haven't read any new news on Neymar. If I had to go with one striker from Lukaku and Neymar, I would pick Neymar. I'm not gonna lie and say I've seen Lukaku play, but I have seen Neymar a couple of times. Only downside with Neymar is I think he's got an attitude, but probably not enough to really worry about.

If we can nail down Hiddink, Neymar/Lukaku, all we need now is a quality midfielder.

And I agree, if both Lukaku and Neymar are signed, it would leave virtually zero room for Sturridge (and maybe also Kalou) so they would probably go. And we still have the 50 million pound Ladyboy as well.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Can't imagine Neymar working for Chelsea. Lukaku would be a far better fit, considering his role model is allegedly Didier Drogba, plays his game in the similar way, etc. Not much of a better pick, imo.

If Manchester United signed Charlie Adam to replace Scholes, then might as well just wave the title away, because it'll be gone within his first few touches in a United shirt. In his role, he isn't even the best player from Scotland. To quote Stephen Hunt, Charlie Adam believes he is Pele. Picks to replace Scholes would be, Lukas Modric, Ever Banega (even though I am not too sure how he'd adapt to England), Schweinsteiger (think his contract expires next year?), Barry Bannan (young, inexperienced etc, but has the potential). Just a few names from the front of my mind.

Forgot Sneijder. But thats unrealistic.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Desecrated said:


> Can't imagine Neymar working for Chelsea. Lukaku would be a far better fit, considering his role model is allegedly Didier Drogba, plays his game in the similar way, etc. Not much of a better pick, imo.
> 
> If Manchester United signed Charlie Adam to replace Scholes, then might as well just wave the title away, because it'll be gone within his first few touches in a United shirt. In his role, he isn't even the best player from Scotland. To quote Stephen Hunt, Charlie Adam believes he is Pele. Picks to replace Scholes would be, Lukas Modric, Ever Banega (even though I am not too sure how he'd adapt to England), Schweinsteiger (think his contract expires next year?), Barry Bannan (young, inexperienced etc, but has the potential). Just a few names from the front of my mind.
> 
> Forgot Sneijder. But thats unrealistic.


Ever Banega the defensive midfielder whos scored 6 times in his entire career to replace Paul Scholes. Surely Benega would be more suited as a candidate to replace a Micheal Carrick than a Scholes.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It doesn't matter if we get Neymar or Lukaku, neither will be staying at Chelsea for more than 5 years. Neymar is going to end up at Madird or Barca once he becomes a major supoerstar. Lukaku has has only just turned 18 and is already leaving his home club, so I don't see him at his next club for a long time.

Both seem to want to come to us, but after spending £50m on Torres in January, it is not realistic. I think the best option would be Neymar. He will have a huge resale price in a few years. Plus, he'll sell a lot of merchandise. And I haven't even started to talk about his ability yet.

Oh and Zamparini always seems to make a lot of shit up, so I wouldn't believe what he says just yet. Pastore would be wonderful. But he is going to cost a bomb. I'm not sure if Roman wants to shell out another big sum.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Ever Banega the defensive midfielder whos scored 6 times in his entire career to replace Paul Scholes. Surely Benega would be more suited as a candidate to replace a Micheal Carrick than a Scholes.


Either way, there is a slot open for him. Believe almost any United fan would take a replacement for Carrick, who has been lacksture for a number of years, with the odd good game here and there. Suppose Schweinsteiger is also more defensive minded and a bit old for a long-term replacement for Scholes.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That fat cunt, Adam, will never be in a United shirt.
He should thank his lucky stars if he gets picked up by some team like Bolton.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> And I agree, if both Lukaku and Neymar are signed, it would leave virtually zero room for Sturridge (and maybe also Kalou) so they would probably go. And we still have the 50 million pound Ladyboy as well.


And that's the thing. Sturridge is a brilliant young talent and we absolutely should not give him any reason to leave. And Kalou? He's completely undervalued, just like he pretty much always has been. Kalou picked us back up when we were down, and almost shrugged about it as though he knew management wouldn't appreciate it. Kalou is one of my favorite players, a quality talent, and somebody we should be making space for.


Desecrated said:


> Can't imagine Neymar working for Chelsea. Lukaku would be a far better fit, considering his role model is allegedly Didier Drogba, plays his game in the similar way, etc. Not much of a better pick, imo.


I've had similar thoughts, because Neymar would be much smaller on a side that likes to field bigger strikers. It would be a new mindset entirely with him out there, but then again, Torres plays a different game than Drogba, so who knows.

But Neymar has always said he wants to play for Chelsea, and they seem obliged to cash in on his desires. Lukaku probably would be a far better fit, not only due to size but also playing style. Not only is Drogba his role model, but he plays already like a young Drogba.

I wouldn't be upset with either guy. But both? Yeah, I would be. We need to hang onto Sturridge and Kalou. Both of them would make us regret it if we don't. Unless Neymar and/or Lukaku would be willing to sit back and wait for the older talent to filter out, I just don't see how it could work out.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Don't think United will go for Schweinsteiger. He just signed a new contract in December and would be way too expensive.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So Chelsea pretty much have Lukaku and Neymar, and are currently bidding for Pastore as well? 

My god Chelsea are awful.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Why waste so much money when you have a goal hungry sturridge & Great players in Drogba & Kalou. Plus they just wasted £50m on Torres 

:no:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Why waste so much money when you have a goal hungry sturridge & Great players in Drogba & Kalou. Plus they just wasted £50m on Torres
> 
> :no:


Why play an english home grown striker who looks ready to step up and stake a claim to lead the line for his country when you can simply piss money on potential and start again every two years.

Nothing quite like logic in football.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Not that no one saw this coming but Gerard Houllier has Resigned as Aston Villa 1st team Manager tonight, always looking like it would happen no point carrying on with such stressful job if have major heart problem like had before & has done recently, wish him all best though.

The favorite to replace him at Villa is Fulham manager Mark Hughes who ironically if he were to leave will be replaced by Martian O'Neil at Fulham, those are all just rumors at this moment in time though. Going to be an interesting summer for Villa alot players either going or want to go or are considering going & big rebuilding job is needed there in order for the club to progress where it was before a few seasons back under O'Neil when club was challenging for European places in the League.

Also since this is summer transfer threads, a fun game for you all. 

Here it goes. Name the first player that your club will sign this summer in your opinion, the price he will cost & on what date will he will join. The same goes for first departure of the summer, again for how much will he leave for & on what date. (For departures free agents/retirees don’t count). Oh & loaned players to count so saying that just put either loaned out or in like done below next to player. I’ll go up first

Man Utd First Transfer In 

Ashley Young from Aston Villa for 14M – June 8th

Man Utd First Transfer Out

Obertan to Wigan on a 1-year Loan deal – June 29th

No prizes are on offer here it all for a bit of fun unless anybody wants some rep off me as the prize if there correct….Nah didn’t think anybody would, .


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

United

In: De Gea from A.Madrid - 16m
Out: Bebe to anyone - we'll pay you

Also, who do people think will be the 'biggest' name to move this year?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If he does move in the end it will be Fabragas really. Wouldn't be surprised if he did leave.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sorry Spurs fans. Ruud Van Nistelrooy has just signed for Malaga

Bayern Munich sign Rafina and Manuel Neuer

Mackail-Smith to Norwich

Diego Benaglio (switzerland keeper) apparently could be moving to Arsenal.

@vader13. biggest name to move this summer id imagine would be Fabregas.

On a bad note Wenger pointed out today that Arsenal had a better defence last year than alot of big sides including Man City  Just sign a god damn leader at the back to go with TV.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

In order of arrive/leave

Arsenal:

1. Christopher Samba IN
2. Alex Chamberlain IN

1. Denilson OUT
2. Bendtner OUT
3. Clichy OUT
4. Almunia OUT


I can't think of any other realistic IN's because you know what Arsenal are like. I'd like to list the likes of:

Benzema
Scott Parker
Falcao 

Who have all been linked

*BIGGEST NAME MOVE THIS SUMMER??*

Tevez?
Benzema?
Fabregas?
Drogba?
Berbatov?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> Also, who do people think will be the 'biggest' name to move this year?


Aguero


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> United
> 
> In: De Gea from A.Madrid - 16m
> Out: Bebe to anyone - we'll pay you
> 
> *Also, who do people think will be the 'biggest' name to move this year?*





Chain Gang solider said:


> If he does move in the end it will be Fabragas really. Wouldn't be surprised if he did leave.


Pretty much what CGS said for between 40-50M is my guess.

Oh & Chelsea fans here is your rumored new away kit for next season, pretty decent imo.



Edit: Liverpool are preparing a 13M bid for Jordan Henderson of Sunderland according to James Ducker of The Times, very reliable person/paper & its not first time I have heard that exact same story floating around today either.

The Guardian are also going with same story tonight as the Times are & that Henderson will go to Liverpool, again very reliable paper.

With Liverpool needing a RM/RW & CM he can do both jobs, I like him think got bright future ahead of him, still very young, still very raw, been out form last few months though but lot potential there. So Liverpool fans what do you think of this then?

Also Telegraph saying Park will sign a new 2 year extension to his current contract with us soon which will keep him at club till the summer of 2014, great news.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

*Manchester united *- IN
Ashley Young - £12m - 6th June
De gea -£17.5m - 27th june
Varane - £3m - 27th June
Modric £30m - 31st August (4:59pm )

Out
Kuzscack - £2m - 4th July
Macheda - loan - 4th july

*Arsenal* In
Samba - £8m - 6th June

*Chelsea* In
lukaku - £22m - 13th june


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

sorry if already posted but :

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wayne-Rooney-...orabilia_ET&hash=item3a6685d491#ht_500wt_1000

craziness.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

215 bids? Come on they can't be legit :lmao


----------



## CC91

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

£1m per square of the pitch, they could be the richest club in the world just by selling the grass


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I did a bit of research on the FIFA Vice-President who slammed the FA and told them to leave the FIFA family alone. Besides the "I'll vote for you if you give us back the Falkland Islands" remark, I found this:



> In 2003, Julio Grondona responds to a journalist's question about referee standards in Argentina by saying: "I do not believe a Jew can ever be a referee at this level. It's hard work and, you know, Jews don't like hard work." ("Julio's a monumental man!" says Sepp. "We are friends for ever.")


Such a shame only England, Scotland and Germany stood up against this farcical election, and only 14 other nations abstained.

With the biggest league in the world and 50% control of the IFAB, i.e. the laws of football (FIFA controlling the other 50%) you'd think we'd be able to exercise some clout here.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



EGame said:


> So Chelsea pretty much have Lukaku and Neymar, and are currently bidding for Pastore as well?
> 
> My god Chelsea are awful.


Central midfield is the biggest worry for us. We have no creativity at all. Lampard's goals has always hidden our need fot a central midfielder who would look to unlock doors. But he is clearly in decline now. Pastore would be great - Modric and Sneijder are better options, but just don't look realistic.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Why waste so much money when you have a goal hungry sturridge & Great players in Drogba & Kalou. Plus they just wasted £50m on Torres
> 
> :no:


Drogba is 33. Kalou will be nothing but a super sub. He doesn't have the mentality to be a starter at a club chasing major honours. Sturridge should definitely get a chance though. In an ideal world, next season:

---Neymar---Torres---Sturridge---

Kind of asking Neymar and Sturridge to adapt to a new position, but they are both very talented and like to roam and take a man on, so I have no doubt it could work.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Drogba while getting old is still easily the best striker you guys have and has a great winning and goal scoring mentality. Kalou is a really underappreciated at Chelsea. Does a lot for them that goes very unnoticed. Torres also hasn't been on form for literally a year now and has shown no major signs of getting back into great form. Playing him as the starting lineup would be a bit of a risk until he shows signs of his old self At most I'd say just get one of Neymar or Lukaku, not both. 

Sturridge, Drogba & Neymar/Lukaku Would make sense really.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Drogba while getting old is still easily the best striker you guys have and has a great winning and goal scoring mentality. Kalou is a really underappreciated at Chelsea. Does a lot for them that goes very unnoticed. Torres also hasn't been on form for literally a year now and has shown no major signs of getting back into great form. Playing him as the starting lineup would be a bit of a risk until he shows signs of his old self At most I'd say just get one of Neymar or Lukaku, not both.
> 
> Sturridge, Drogba & Neymar/Lukaku Would make sense really.


Drogba may still be the most in form striker at Chelsea, but he's not going to be at Chelsea for much longer. We need to adapt without him now. If this ends up being a transitional season, then so be it.

Kalou has never done well for us in a strating role. But as I said, he is fantastic at coming off the bench and knicking a goal. I'd like to keep him around for that role, but if he is looking to be in the starting XI, then he may have to leave.

This is the first summer in 3 years where Torres won't be playing football. It's also the chance for him to have a pre season with his new club. I'm ready to forget the first 4 months of his Chelsea career and judge him when he is fully prepared.

I don't think we'll get both Neymar and Lukaku. I'd love it. But it's not realistic.

Houllier has left Villa - http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11677_6962557,00.html


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Desecrated said:


> Either way, there is a slot open for him. Believe almost any United fan would take a replacement for Carrick, who has been lacksture for a number of years, with the odd good game here and there. Suppose Schweinsteiger is also more defensive minded and a bit old for a long-term replacement for Scholes.


Uh oh, CARRICK isn't going to be happy when he sees this. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

if Chelsea do end up buying Neymar and Lukaku then they are acting exactly like me on football manager. Must be nice to have that much money to play around with.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> if Chelsea do end up buying Neymar and Lukaku then they are acting exactly like me on football manager. Must be nice to have that much money to play around with.


So you are Roman Abramovich after all. I'd like to know why you fired Carlo dammit?!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Roman gearing up for one last swing at the Champions League, Chelsea fail and he puts his toy back in the box and pisses off to Monte-Carlo on his super-yacht, for good. Hopefully anyway, scruffy bastard.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I appreciate Roman's passion for the game and for the club, and there's no doubt he's done some great things for Chelsea, but he sure has been frustrating the hell out of me lately.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

curious, what site you guys use for rumours?

i just follow along with BBC's gossip page ... which is pretty much just articles from across europe. they dont break or make any rumours.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Juventus are sending Alberto Aquilani back to Liverpool.
> La Repubblica says new Juve coach Antonio Conte does not want Aquilani and has insisted he be sent back to Anfield.
> Conte wants a more physical midfield option than the Italy international.
> Reds boss Kenny Dalglish hasn't ruled out keeping Aquilani for next season.
> Source: Tribalfootball.com
> This story has been reproduced from today's media. It does not necessarily represent the position of Liverpool Football Club.


Aquilani is a quality player. I wouldnt mind him back at anfield. Although, i do question whther the English brand of football is really suited for him.

Rumors that Hiddink is going back to Chelsea.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

AC and Inter are supposedly still both looking at him anyway.

I just use the Liverpool site. I find out about every other club (meaning Man U and Chelsea) using this thread.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i use bbc and goal for a laugh.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Mikey Damage said:


> curious, what site you guys use for rumours?
> 
> i just follow along with BBC's gossip page ... which is pretty much just articles from across europe. they dont break or make any rumours.


i watch sky sports news on the tv behind me, breaking news as it happens


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsene Wenger just said that the team doesn't need major signings. Just a little bit of tweaks. Hmmmm...


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao.

Expect some more unknown French and African players then.

It's odd to say his biggest name signing was 30 year old Sebastien Squillaci last season. Surely he acknowledges they need a better CB than struggling Squillaci, injury prone Djorou and fairly shit Koscielny to partner Vermaelen for most of the season. And a keeper. And a real DM, not Song who still seems like a CB just shoved in midfield.

Oh and we don't need to replace Carrick, had he not had a new contract and played fairly well since the turn of the year then yeah I'd agree but SAF has faith in him, so it's about replacing the GINJA NINJA and also VDS. With the rumours I'd be stoked for Frey, Modric and Bale (lol Tottenham) but we'll likely end up with De Gea and Ash Young, plus maybe Modric. He's the one I hope for the most atm. Would love Hargreaves to get a pay as you play deal, wish he wasn't just gone like that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> So you are Roman Abramovich after all. I'd like to know why you fired Carlo dammit?!


he gave me sass


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Razor King said:


> Arsene Wenger just said that the team doesn't need major signings. Just a little bit of tweaks. Hmmmm...


7 Years trophyless then I see


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 7 Years trophyless then I see


Emirates cup only thing that matters anyway 



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao.
> 
> Expect some more unknown French and African players then.
> 
> It's odd to say his biggest name signing was 30 year old Sebastien Squillaci last season. Surely he acknowledges they need a better CB than struggling Squillaci, injury prone Djorou and fairly shit Koscielny to partner Vermaelen for most of the season. And a keeper. And a real DM, not Song who still seems like a CB just shoved in midfield.


Kosielny £8 million was clearly a bigger signing than Squillaci on a free.



Razor King said:


> Arsene Wenger just said that the team doesn't need major signings. Just a little bit of tweaks. Hmmmm...


Hes right. We play the right style of football to win everything we just need to tweak from having shit in the squad to not having shit in the squad.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

RUS did inappropriate things with an underage relative of Carlo. He had to go.

ADAM, the De Gea thing is pretty much done.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Neuer to Bayern official.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsenal don't need a new keeper really as Sczechzny (?) is actually pretty damn good. They need another centre back to go with Vermalaen and a better left back than Clichy. Wilshere, Nasri are obvious starters next year but they could do with a 'proper' centre midfielder who is going to boss games if they aren't going Arsenal's way. Fabregas may be gone, not sure what the deal is with that. I don't rate Arshavin too much as despite his obvious talent he has no level of consistency whatsoever. Walcott is clearly a threat but needs work on his final ball/cross, but I presume he'll be there. I'd say they could do with another winger and another striker to ease the load on van Persie.

I genuinely don't think Chelsea need to do too much, they could do with a creative midfielder to go alongside Lampard and Essien and someone who can play down the right wing but other than that I can't see who they'd buy. Cech, Ivanovic, Terry, Alex, Cole, Essien, Lampard, Malouda, Drogba are players who are going to be quite hard to find better alternatives to.

Despite Liverpool's strong finish, they could do with a few changes. A new defence would be perfect for them but I'd guess at a couple of new fullbacks, one for either side and a new centre back would suffice. They're decent enough in centre midfield and up front so I doubt there'll be many changes there but they could definitely do with some out-and-out wingers.

City need to build a new defence around Kompany, other than that they don't need to do much but they no doubt will.

United obviously need a new keeper and a creative midfielder is a must. I'd like a strong right back too as I fear for us down that side in the big games. A new winger too would be nice.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If Arsenal dont buy atleast one non retarded centreback, they might as well just pack up and leave.


----------



## Stojy

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm probably in the minority who think that Arsenal need to get rid of Fabregas. I feel they need a midfielder who can really hold onto the ball at times, and just control play. It would really help us control the temper at times, as it seems when Arsenal plan a doesn't work, there's no other option.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I agree. Arsenal should sell Fabregas to Inter and use all their profit to buy Michael Carrick. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Do you think selling Fabregas will get arsenal enough money to afford Carrick?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Buying Carrick would be a mistake. That would give Man U space to unleash BEBE into their starting lineup.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

With Bebe's versatility, do you think somehow he can replace Van Der Sar AND Scholes, at the same time?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



redeadening said:


> With Bebe's versatility, do you think somehow he can replace Van Der Sar AND Scholes, at the same time?


I wouldn't rule it out.

Bebe is gonna prove all you doubters wrong. Wait n' see.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We could just field BEBE and WESLEY BROWN and instantly win every game 8*D.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



The Monster said:


> Also since this is summer transfer threads, a fun game for you all.
> 
> Here it goes. Name the first player that your club will sign this summer in your opinion, the price he will cost & on what date will he will join. The same goes for first departure of the summer, again for how much will he leave for & on what date. (For departures free agents/retirees don’t count). Oh & loaned players to count so saying that just put either loaned out or in like done below next to player. I’ll go up first
> 
> Man Utd First Transfer In
> 
> Ashley Young from Aston Villa for 14M – June 8th
> 
> Man Utd First Transfer Out
> 
> Obertan to Wigan on a 1-year Loan deal – June 29th
> 
> No prizes are on offer here it all for a bit of fun unless anybody wants some rep off me as the prize if there correct….Nah didn’t think anybody would, .


In

Cabaye - Lille £4.3M - whenever it opens.

Possible others:

N'Zogbia - £10M
Gervinho - £11M

One or the other probably.

Out

Perch - £1M (if we're lucky) - some Championship side.
Barton - Liverpool? Everton?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That would be taking the easy way out renegade. Football needs to be competitive.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

You have to have sympathy for Fabregas. He's been with Arsenal--winning nothing, when he could easily go to any big club in Europe and start winning things instantly. I do respect him for staying enough and if he does decide to leave, I think it would be the correct decision for him.

As great as Wilshere is, he isn't Fabregas yet. I think Fabregas just needs support. Arsenal only have one class striker in Van Persie. If Arsenal can add in another great striker, I can actually see Arsenal winning things. A central defender is a must too. So, adequately, two signings could do it for Arsenal. I'd at least expect the FA Cup after that. :shocked:

I think missing the Champions League (as much as I'd hate that) would be a blessing in disguise for Arsenal. If we don't qualify, we could actually focus more on the Premier League and the FA Cup, and it's not that, we're going to win the Champions League any way.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

no one will be able to cope with the force of city in the champions league, so i dont blame you.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

@ Renegade - No joke. If you guys don't get the transfers you want/need, BEBE and "The Viper" Wes Brown will have you covered, since they both can play every position.

In an update on Chelsea's Pastore bid, the offer was apparently only rejected because Palermo want more. They're still in talks and Abramovich is still set to go after him, with a sale likely if the price is right.

EDIT: THE VIPER rumored to be leaving Old Trafford after a row with the old man stemming from his demand for more first-team football. Thoughts?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i've read the pastore bid was 44 mil.

real are gonna cough up 22 mil euros for coentrao to sit on the bench.


----------



## i$e

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ancelotti will be named new AVFC manager soon.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

How much would Sneijder set us back financially anyways?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

35-40ish probably.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> EDIT: THE VIPER rumored to be leaving Old Trafford after a row with the old man stemming from his demand for more first-team football. Thoughts?


I think the same thing happened 3 years ago until Neville first started getting his injuries. Wes got a spell in the first team and all was forgotten. I don't blame him being unhappy considering Jonny Evans gets games.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^ What he said.



> EDIT: THE VIPER rumored to be leaving Old Trafford after a row with the old man stemming from his demand for more first-team football. Thoughts?


It was also the rumour last season after Wes "apparently" called Fergie a "cunt" in a drunken argument or something. I don't think he'll leave, he's unlucky injuries always seem to curtail his good runs of form. I read the article (lol caughtoffside anyways) and there's no quotes from anyone, just a probable story for the sake of it type.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

where would he go really anyways. im sure WESLEY knows his place.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sturridge said he would be willing to join bolton back on another short loan if first team football isnt guarantted next season. Maybe he isnt as arrogant as he seems. the lad is the best young striking prospect england has probably and while he has talent he needs to sort his attitude out.

Also Eljero Elia has stated his desire to join liverpool. he would be a less risky signing than henderson for 13 Million IMO Elia is class.

Fabio coentrao is going to Real madrid for about 18 million, was only a matter of time before a big club stepped in.

And Bolton look likely to miss out on shane long as everton have stepped in


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> i've read the pastore bid was 44 mil.


Chelsea's original bid was £30 mil. £44 is what Palermo is now asking in their negotiations with Roman.


i$e said:


> Ancelotti will be named new AVFC manager soon.


He'll be great for them. Miss the guy already.


NostalgicDave said:


> Sturridge said he would be willing to join bolton back on another short loan if first team football isnt guarantted next season. Maybe he isnt as arrogant as he seems. the lad is the best young striking prospect england has probably and while he has talent he needs to sort his attitude out.


I don't think it's so much an attitude as it is a desire to play. The kid is an absolute work horse and understandably wants to see it pay off. He's gracious in that he knows what's in front of him at Chelsea, but that doesn't mean he doesn't want to play. Chelsea is where he wants to be, and he knows that, and that's why, in my opinion anyways, he's willing to do another loan spell at Bolton. He wants to get the first-team football, but he doesn't really want to leave Chelsea. Doing the loan is the best of both worlds, obviously.

I think if he doesn't find a place in Chelsea's starting XI or at least their rotation, that's the best option for him. He wants to play at Chelsea, and Chelsea most certainly wants to keep him. No reason to sell the lad. Selling him would be a HUGE mistake.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

was pretty shitty when we got rid of him. young, english and a workhorse. would work well with tevez.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Not surprised Sh'long has Premier League clubs after him, he's quality.
On Saturday, Ireland could start with Shane Long and Simon Cox up front. A strikeforce of Long - Cox......:side: made me laugh anyway.

Why do Madrid need Coentrao? Marcelo has been good this season, seems strange to me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> *Van Persie slams Spain and Chelsea*
> Arsenal striker Robin van Persie has launched an incredible tirade against Spain and Chelsea players, telling them to stop 'bitching' at officials and get on with playing football.
> 
> Van Persie claims he 'cannot understand' the behaviour of players who constantly put the referee under pressure and was scathing of Barcelona following their actions in the Champions League last-16 clash with the Gunners. However, he has now extended his ire towards the world champions and also London rivals Chelsea.
> 
> "They [Spain players] always go up to referees in an attempt to get an opponent booked. They are trying to screw colleagues! That kind of behaviour really annoys me," Van Persie told Sport 1.
> 
> "People who are watching the game on television and fans really do not want to see these kind of things. If you want to witness a lot of complaints, you should just go the bakery or something. There's always people nagging there as well.
> 
> "Chelsea players are always bitching against the referees. I really cannot understand that. Just shut the f*** up and focus on playing football."


Fuck off RVP. I can understand criticizing Barcelona, because that is well deserved and understandable. But where is Chelsea bitching coming from? Someone needs to enlighten me, because I really can't remember Chelsea doing much bitching this past season, or the year before for that matter. Unless he's talking about CL 09, in which he can go suck someone, because all Chelsea players had a right to bitch that day.

RVP probably mad no one's taking him away from Arsenal.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Chelsea players certainly had a right to bitch at CL 09, but if he's talking about this season, he's way off as Chelsea were at the top of the Fair Play table. Don't really know where he's coming from.

In fact, if anyone has anything to bitch about, it's RVP. Going from looking at a quadruple to nothing must feel pretty bad.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Well, John Terry has a habit of jogging around 50 yards up the pitch to piss and moan at the ref, but other than Drogba and him, I can't think of many other Chelsea players who do it. Ballack used to be a cunt for it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I fully agree with RVP, well said.

Hope Sturridge doesn't go back to Bolton.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Come on, seriously? I have no idea how chelsea bitches to the ref more than any other team. Has he SEEN wenger? The guy almost had a psychotic breakdown against Liverpool.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm pleased that Chelsea is bringing in a creative midfield player (Pastore). Well, hopefully, Ramon brings him to England.

PASTORE ~ JUST WHAT CHELSEA NEEDS TO WIN THE CL!!!! Messi can go packing now. :shocked:




Kiz said:


> no one will be able to cope with the force of city in the champions league, so i dont blame you.


Yeah, but I heard Tevez will hand out a transfer request in the middle of a pitch at the first round games of the CL because his daughter is supposed to be sick then!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Terry and Drogba are huge whiners. Everyone knows this.

But really, fuck Chelsea. Good for the rivalry.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

RVP Be Trollin'


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Didn't Wilshere say something similar the other day? Wenger's plan A is to clearly to distract the fans from the fact they'll get horribly left behind in spending over the summer with some weak, nonsensical mind games. We're a week away from him complaining how unfair it is that lesser teams dare tackle his players.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Atleast its better than the patented United and Barca strategy of instantly surrounding the ref with the entire team the moment a problem sparks up.

Shouldnt RVP be off not winning trophies and getting injured? You know, the things he's best at.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



redeadening said:


> Atleast its better than the patented United and Barca strategy of instantly surrounding the ref with the entire team the moment a problem sparks up.





Spoiler: Click button to show



















































8*D

Really though, I wish fans would stop pretending that their team is much better at 'respecting the ref' than everyone else's team. Practically every team at the top level does it, quite often a lot more than is remotely palatable. It's about time ref's started booking/sending off players for doing it, to be honest. It'll ruin a few games but players may just get the message.

Until then, probably best for people to stop claiming any moral superiority.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wilshere just said the other day that Arsenal players need to impose themselves on the refs more, like RVP does. So this rant by RVP has me confused.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Spoiler: Click button to show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D
> 
> Really though, I wish fans would stop pretending that their team is much better at 'respecting the ref' than everyone else's team. Practically every team at the top level does it, quite often a lot more than is remotely palatable. It's about time ref's started booking/sending off players for doing it, to be honest. It'll ruin a few games but players may just get the message.
> 
> Until then, probably best for people to stop claiming any moral superiority.


Hey, i didnt say we dont do it.  Everyone does. I just dont get why RVP is singling us out and claiming moral superiority. 

Seriously, did he SEE wenger when they played liverpool? He was five seconds away from running onto the pitch and beating the ref up himself.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The most interesting thing in that RVP article is when he said if they want to complain they should go to a bakery. I don't go to the baker's often but I doubt it is a place of high complaints.

Apart from Terry & Drogba, Chelsea are hardly the highest offenders when it comes to that sort thing. Not even more than Arsenal do.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He's dutch. Who knows what happens in those bakeries. What with all those hookers and cannabis and assisted suicides.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

You'd have thought he could afford a better class of bakery, at least.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The Liverpool Echo, not normally known for publishing transfer rumours has put (front and back page no less) that Everton are in for Klose. 

I think I'd die if we signed him, don't care if he's getting on, he's probably my favourite ever player. I've a feeling this is all setting me up to be massively let down though,


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Are Spurs ever getting a striker? Or are they just depending on Peter 'Maradona' Crouch to do that for them?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arry' Loves Crouch to bits so can't see much changing in the summer. 

Also the Daily Mail is reporting that we are closing in on a Deal to bring both Jordan Henderson and Phil Jones to Anfield worth £30m


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What is with Harry's obsession with Crouch? He's clearly nowhere near good enough.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently sunderland want Gibson and Brown from united, gibson at £6m, yes please, thats probably double what he is worth


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Also Eljero Elia has stated his desire to join liverpool. he would be a less risky signing than henderson for 13 Million IMO Elia is class.


I came.



Silent Alarm said:


> Not surprised Sh'long has Premier League clubs after him, he's quality.
> On Saturday, Ireland could start with Shane Long and Simon Cox up front. A strikeforce of Long - Cox......:side: made me laugh anyway.
> 
> Why do Madrid need Coentrao? Marcelo has been good this season, seems strange to me.


MORE SQUAD PLAYERS. MORE.



redeadening said:


> Come on, seriously? I have no idea how chelsea bitches to the ref more than any other team. Has he SEEN wenger? The guy almost had a psychotic breakdown against Liverpool.














Chain Gang solider said:


> Arry' Loves Crouch to bits so can't see much changing in the summer.
> 
> Also the Daily Mail is reporting that we are closing in on a Deal to bring both Jordan Henderson and Phil Jones to Anfield worth £30m


Would love to see both at Liverpool, although Henderson would probably be playing more out right than his suited spot in CM. Gerrard, Lucas and Meireles (as well as possibly even Spearing, who Kenny seems to love) would all be in front of him for a spot in CM, while we're supposedly bringing Adam in, plus we're also apparently targeting James McCarthy, which prompted the Wigan chairman to come out and say they may have to sell up. That's suddenly a lot of players who can play the CM role, so I'd say that at least one of those won't happen. I'd be happy if we were to leave McCarthy at Wigan for another year, then make a play for him at the same time next year, especially since I doubt he'd get much first team football with us.



united_07 said:


> Apparently sunderland want Gibson and Brown from united, gibson at £6m, yes please, thats probably double what he is worth


I'll laugh if they use whatever they could potentially get for Henderson on this.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

mark hughes agent is none other than chief cunt himself joorabchian.  apparently kia wanted higher fees and fayed told them to fuck off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I've heard that the Henderson story is just a rumour, and that there was no bid made and we're denying making a move. 

Back on Juan Mata, ITK's have stated there will be fee discussions on the weekend.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

A couple of mind-boggling transfer gossips:

_- Chelsea and City are after Aguero. But Aguero "hinted" that he wants to stay in La Liga instead of moving to Italy or England._

Why is Chelsea after Aguero? Did they not sign Neymar? And apparently they are after Lukaku too. What about Pastore? What is Clelsea doing? 

_- Arsenal FANS! He's going. He's going. He's finally GOING!_

No, not Cesc, but Nasri.  Negotiations have stalled between Arsenal and Nasri due to financial disagreements.

_- Real Madrid seems to have "contacted" Arsenal over Cesc Fabregas._

This would be a nice way of getting back at Barca.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Real Madrid, just buying players other teams want/need.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

MORE SQUAD PLAYERS. MORE.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

BUlK, I don't think there's much to the Henderson story.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It's amazing. If Aguero does want to stay in La Liga, then it's certain no other club except Real can afford him. So, now Aguero + Fabregas? :shocked:

And Chelsea want all the strikers in the world apparently. Soon Anelka will be keeping the posts for Chelsea. fpalm


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The Fabregas thing is probably crap. It's still funny though.



King Kenny said:


> BUlK, I don't think there's much to the Henderson story.


A bit disappointing. I'd prefer him to someone like Adam. He's younger, more versatile and I really rate him. Still, wouldn't be surprised we did have a go for him at some stage during the window.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

as i said in the catbox, if tevez leaves city, aguero will come. if he doesn't, kun stays with atletico.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> The Fabregas thing is probably crap. It's still funny though.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit disappointing. I'd prefer him to someone like Adam. He's younger, more versatile and I really rate him. Still, wouldn't be surprised we did have a go for him at some stage during the window.


Last week, and insider said that the Charlie Adam "fee was agreed", just contract negotiations to work out. Talk has died down abit though.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Adam would be a fantastic signing and is a classic 'Pool player.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> Back on Juan Mata, ITK's have stated there will be fee discussions on the weekend.


Valencia are crippled by debt, he's probably available for 15-20 million.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Valencia are crippled by debt, he's probably available for 15-20 million.


Yeah, heard that's the fee being discussed. I hope we get him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

villa, mata and silva. poor valencia.

probably only a matter of time before banega is snapped up too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao fuck off pulis, why would he want to go to stoke when he had already been offered a contract at united.



> Stoke manager Tony Pulis has revealed he would have offered Paul Scholes a deal if the Manchester United legend had decided to carry on playing next season.
> 
> The 36-year-old chose to retire with immediate effect on Tuesday and take up a coaching role at Old Trafford.
> 
> United may have offered him another one-year extension to continue his playing career anyway but, if not, Pulis would have jumped at the opportunity to sign the former England midfielder.
> 
> "If he'd been available, there's no question I'd have been interested in taking him," he told The Sentinel.
> 
> "I think there would have been quite a few of us in the Premier League wanting to take someone of his experience and quality.
> 
> "So from that point of view it's a shame he's decided to retire now because I'm sure there was plenty of fuel left in the tank.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

he said he'd take him if he was available, not sure whats so wrong about that


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd love if we made a move for Nasri.
Evra might have a word with him.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Van Persie in a complete WUM and by far my least favourite member of the Arsenal sqaud.

Yeah as I Chelsea fan I'm naturally going to dislike him, but all teams do this. Chelsea are no worse than any other team. It's especially great due to the patented Arsene Wenger post match moan at linesman/referee/Stoke being so prevolent over the last couple of years.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently united officials watched Ricky Alvarez in a game earlier , to be honest ive never seen any of this guy, anyone seen anything of him?

edit: and apparently macheda is staying at united next season, what with owen signing a new contract all the signs point towards berbatov leaving


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Razor King said:


> A couple of mind-boggling transfer gossips:
> 
> _- Chelsea and City are after Aguero. But Aguero "hinted" that he wants to stay in La Liga instead of moving to Italy or England._
> 
> Why is Chelsea after Aguero? Did they not sign Neymar? And apparently they are after Lukaku too. What about Pastore? What is Clelsea doing?


They want Aguero the same reason anyone else would. He's young, and a quality striker.

The Neymar deal isn't official yet but I'd say is 75% certain to happen. Neymar wants to play for Chelsea, Chelsea wants Neymar. 

We start talking Lukaku, and we start using the word "ridiculous." It's beyond me why Chelsea want so many strikers, and I've repeatedly expressed this.

Even if they sell Anelka, which could happen, they've still got Drogba, Torres, Kalou, Malouda, and Sturridge, all whom are important and all whom Chelsea need to keep, and use often. I suppose with more strike power brought in, Malouda could move back to the LM spot, but still. Imagining a world where somehow, Aguero, Neymar, and Lukaku are all brought in (which won't happen) is a pretty messed-up world. Chelsea can't afford to give up a guy like Kalou who so often picks them up when they're down, and if you let Sturridge go, I don't care who you are, you're fucking stupid. So unless Neymar and Lukaku are willing to sit until the older guys have filtered out, that's just not going to work.

Pastore isn't a ridiculous idea, though. Chelsea desperately needs creativity in the midfield, and he would no doubt provide that. I see nothing wrong with going after him. In fact, I think it's a really good idea.

But the rate at which Roman is going after strikers is alarming.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lukaku will only be signed if they fuck off drogba and one of kalou/malouda. neymar is pretty certain, but im not sure how he fits chelsea's game plan. small and fast, while chelsea play a game geared towards taller, bigger bodies. they would need to play neymar on the wing in that case, providing to torres/drogba.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> lukaku will only be signed if they fuck off drogba and one of kalou/malouda. neymar is pretty certain, but im not sure how he fits chelsea's game plan. small and fast, while chelsea play a game geared towards taller, bigger bodies. they would need to play neymar on the wing in that case, providing to torres/drogba.


Which is the thing. Lukaku, really, would be the better fit for this team if you're going to pick one of them.

Neymar would come in and go from being small to flat-out undersized.

With the emphasis on Torres/Drogba (and rightfully so), it really seems as though Chelsea will return to 4-1-2-1-2 or 4-4-2 at the least. Either case meaning that there's really no room for Neymar on the starting XI. Hope he'll be okay with that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently Neymar won't leave Santos for anything less than £40m. Plus, he has come out and said he doesn't mind staying in Brazil. I can't see it happening this summer.

Lukaku wants to have his future sorted out by Monday and he has already said he wants to come to England. Add this to the fact that he likes Chelsea and is a huge Drogba fan, I think he is the one we will get.

Can't see us getting Aguero and he has said he'd rather stay in Spain.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> Apparently Neymar won't leave Santos for anything less than £40m. Plus, he has come out and said he doesn't mind staying in Brazil. I can't see it happening this summer.


Really? Last I heard, the deal was sitting around £24-28m. That's interesting. And kind of a complete escape from pretty much everything else I've heard concerning the rumor. Weird.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> Really? Last I heard, the deal was sitting around £24-28m. That's interesting. And kind of a complete escape from pretty much everything else I've heard concerning the rumor. Weird.


Here's an article from today:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...seas-40m-target-Neymar-happy-stay-Santos.html

Although they are no quotes from Neymar and the last thing we heard from him was that he wants Chelsea to make a bid again, I think we are going to be priced out. He is obviously extremely talented, but £40m for a 19 year old?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Huh. Yeah, that's weird. I read an article earlier in the year with quotes direct from Neymar saying that he wanted to play for Chelsea. And the price tag was nowhere near that high.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Macheda can fuck off for all I care, every time he plays he looks ungodly sloppy in everything he does. He's scored 2 vital goals against Villa in 3 seasons, good for him, but I'd much rather see him go on another loan and Utd's strike force be Rooney, Berbatov, Hernandez, Owen and Welbeck next season. Even if Macheda does stay, I can't see him starting ahead of those guys. I don't think Berbatov is leaving either. Just don't see it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Macheda shows glimpses of brilliance, for instance his two goals against aston villa, but the rest of the time he never can get into the game. He should go on loan to a premiership team where he will play every week, someone like Bolton or Sunderland


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The Aguero to Chelsea hype has been around for a while. It will never happen anyways. I believe Aguero and think he will remain in Spain. 

Neymar is less likely than Lukaku atm. Lukaku seems like the natural Drogba replacement, and I think Chelsea might think of transitioning into that after this upcoming season. I feel like Kalou will be cut loose if a Neymar/Lukaku combo happens. Probably the best for him as well, because he can get a starting position more often if he plays at some other quality club. I've already come to terms with Anelka leaving. I'm nearly 100% sure he's gonna be offloaded.

I haven't seen Pastore at all to be honest, but I'll take all of your words for it in him being quality. In desperate need of a midfielder next season, as I don't expect Lampard to be any better.

Btw, Tottenham have signed Brad Friedel. Decent signing. Probably would make less goofs than Gomes if he started.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

another twitter rumour about united watching another argentinian player, and again ive never really heard of him or seen him play, anyone know anything about him?



> Won't know for certain until tomorrow, but #mufc seem to be negotiating with Pato Rodriguez of Independiente.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Pastore is little Messi. Not quite, but he's the closest to being the next Messi. Except he doesn't have growth hormone deficiency. If Chelsea can get hold of him and fix their strike power up front, they can clinch the much desired CL trophy.

Is Arsenal serious in signing Higuian? I hope so, but it sounds too good to be true. But Higuian would fit Arsenal perfectly, alongside RVP.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> I feel like Kalou will be cut loose if a Neymar/Lukaku combo happens. Probably the best for him as well, because he can get a starting position more often if he plays at some other quality club. I've already come to terms with Anelka leaving. I'm nearly 100% sure he's gonna be offloaded.


Don't want to see Kalou go. That would make me unbelievably sad.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

rumours are that liverpool are putting an offer of £8m for Connor Wickham, which is a pity, was hoping united would have been interested, but it looks like liverpool are going round buying all the young english players


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah apparently KK really wants to build the squad around young English Players. Carroll, Jones, Henderson, Wichham apparently plus keeping hold of Kelly, Spearing, Shelvey, Robinson & Flanagen


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Valencia are crippled by debt, he's probably available for 15-20 million.


The debt is nowhere near as bad as it was and the current board have strategies in place to eliminate it. Players like Moya, Fernandes, Miguel, Chori Dominguez and maybe even Banega are more likely to be sold to service the debt. Valencia are looking at Parejo from Getafe to possibly replace Banega, fair warning to whoever does buy Banega, Miguel or Fernandes they all have "problems" which is why they are available.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Moya wouldnt be a bad signing for teams like Atletico/Sevilla, pretty decent keeper overall. Miguel has been a problem for a while hasn't he?

If Valencia lose Mata and Banega after losing Villa, Silva, Albiol and Marchena before, they're fucked.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> Moya wouldnt be a bad signing for teams like Atletico/Sevilla, pretty decent keeper overall. Miguel has been a problem for a while hasn't he?
> 
> If Valencia lose Mata and Banega after losing Villa, Silva, Albiol and Marchena before, they're fucked.


Yeah, he had an incident with a gun outside a nightclub, he also threatened a linesman this past season.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> The debt is nowhere near as bad as it was and the current board have strategies in place to eliminate it. Players like Moya, Fernandes, Miguel, Chori Dominguez and maybe even Banega are more likely to be sold to service the debt. Valencia are looking at Parejo from Getafe to possibly replace Banega, fair warning to whoever does buy Banega, Miguel or Fernandes they all have "problems" which is why they are available.


I heard that they're almost half a billion in the red, and the debt was manageable if they continued to be a selling squad. Basically anyone's for sale. I'd be very surprised if they turned down £20 million for Mata.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The only reason Valencia are not in huge trouble is because they sold Villa and Silva. There's a reason why they are continuing to sell its key assets, and it's the debt. Nothing more, nothing less.

The real concern for Valencia is when they no longer have no assets to sell, still have a huge debt, and still have that empty, shoddy stadium as a permanent reminder of what reckless spending and running of a club does for you.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The Henderson rumour is persisting. Apparently we've upped the deal to 15 mil and he's keen to move. Rumours about us being after Wickham are sticking around too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wouldn't be surprised if the Henderson deal goes through in the end. It just keeps getting stronger and stronger each day. Wickham one seems 50/50 right now but considering Ipswich need the money and Wickham will probably want the move that will go through too even though £8m for a 18 year old is crazy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if the Henderson deal goes through in the end. It just keeps getting stronger and stronger each day. Wickham one seems 50/50 right now but considering Ipswich need the money and Wickham will probably want the move that will go through too even though £8m for a 18 year old is crazy.


not really united paid £12m for an relatively unknown ronaldo when he was 18, wickham wont have the problems of settling in. If Liverpool did get him they should probably send him on loan to another premier league team to give him some games


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah, I'd say the Wickham deal will probably go through in the end, although it's interesting he seems to be our main forward target. We definitely need another striker on the bench, and I'm not sure if he's going to be there yet or if he'll be loaned out. Maybe they want Pacheco to make the jump up to the bench next season.

At least, while we look like we're spending pretty big on the transfers, the wage bill should be cut down considering we should be offloading a whole bunch of players who have been paid a fair bit this season to do shit all.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> not really united paid £12m for an relatively unknown ronaldo when he was 18, wickham wont have the problems of settling in. If Liverpool did get him they should probably send him on loan to another premier league team to give him some games


Fair point. Is a bit of a gamble but guess it could work out well in the end




BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah, I'd say the Wickham deal will probably go through in the end, although it's interesting he seems to be our main forward target. We definitely need another striker on the bench, and I'm not sure if he's going to be there yet or if he'll be loaned out. Maybe they want Pacheco to make the jump up to the bench next season.
> 
> At least, while we look like we're spending pretty big on the transfers, the wage bill should be cut down considering we should be offloading a whole bunch of players who have been paid a fair bit this season to do shit all.


Hopefully Pacheco gets a few games next season for us. Very good prospect, really want him to succeed. 

And Yeah our wage bill should for sure be cut. I was shocked when I found out a few days ago that Jovanovic was earning £120,000 a week to do fuck all. Same with Cole earning £100,000


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> I heard that they're almost half a billion in the red, and the debt was manageable if they continued to be a selling squad. Basically anyone's for sale. I'd be very surprised if they turned down £20 million for Mata.


It's at around 250-300 million euros now, it was 500 million at one point. Mata will only go if his father (also his agent) convinces him to go, I'm sure Valencia will survive even if he does go. 

On another note, Valencia have released Cesar (former Tottenham keeper) and signed Diego Alves from Almeria. Thay are also likely to sign Grameiro and Dani Parejo, which should turn out to be two decent signings for Los Che.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

according to belgium reports there were a lot of scouts watching Belgium vs Turkey today, perhaps some of the bigger teams were scouting Hazard or Defour



> Scouts at Belgium-Turkey: #afc, #sfc, #thfc, #brfc, #bwfc, #mufc, #efc, #lfc, #wafc, #mcfc, #wbafc,


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> *RVP: It wasn't me*
> Robin van Persie has retracted comments attributed to him regarding Spain and Chelsea after reportedly launching a tirade on the two teams on Thursday.
> 
> Van Persie, currently away on national team duty with Holland, claims that he had not done even an interview with the organisation from which the quotes originated.
> 
> In a statement made on Arsenal's official website, he said: "I'm on international duty at the moment but following several reports in the media I think it's important to clarify some recent comments attributed to me.
> 
> "These reports falsely suggest that I recently made negative comments about Spanish and Chelsea players, I would like to make it perfectly clear that I haven't done an interview with Sport 1 or any other outlet in recent weeks and I've certainly not been rude as the comments suggest.
> 
> Van Persie was part of the Dutch team that lost to Spain 1-0 in the World Cup final in South Africa last year, and was reported to have accused the Spanish of getting opponents booked by intimidating the referee.
> 
> However, in the statement made by the striker on Friday evening, Van Persie distanced himself from any offensive remarks.
> 
> "I respect my colleagues of Spain and Chelsea and look forward to playing against them for many years to come. I sincerely hope that all football fans worldwide don't take these misleading reports seriously," he said.


:lmao if you say so crazy Dutchman.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> according to belgium reports there were a lot of scouts watching Belgium vs Turkey today, perhaps some of the bigger teams were scouting Hazard or Defour


who are SFC?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

stoke?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Husky said:


> who are SFC?


sunderland probably even though it should be SAFC


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What's the big deal about Henderson? £15M? Every time I've seen him he does nothing.

Just signing English players for the sake of it?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> And Yeah our wage bill should for sure be cut. I was shocked when I found out a few days ago that *Jovanovic was earning £120,000 a week* to do fuck all. Same with Cole earning £100,000


:shocked:

Who in the right mind would agree to give him anything more than £30k a week?:lmao

That is just ridiculous. Oh Rafa!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gibson > Henderson & Rodwell.

Yeah, I fuckin' said it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> What's the big deal about Henderson? £15M? *Every time I've seen him he does nothing.*
> 
> Just signing English players for the sake of it?


He's only so hilariously overrated coz he's English. If he was German or Ivorian etc, he'd not be talked about with such tag prices. Henderson is so average it's unreal. So he'd be a good signing for LOLerpool 8*D.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Henderson was in the top 5 of most goal scoring chances created this season, He is only 20, and has potential


----------



## Nas

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gibson > Henderson & Rodwell.
> 
> Yeah, I fuckin' said it.


Don't be stupid, Gibson is terrible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

if bebe was english he'd have cost saf 30 mil.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Henderson is better than Carrick.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gibson > Henderson & Rodwell.
> 
> Yeah, I fuckin' said it.


yeah you said it and you'd be fucking wrong. Gibson is awful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Henderson is better than Carrick.


uh oh.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

gibson :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Hopefully united get rid of gibson in the summer, i'd rather see Pogba or Tunicliffe getting chances ahead of Gibson


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Who is Pogba? Sounds like a Drogba knockoff. :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If United's youngsters develop like they do on Football Manager... they'll be useless.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

everyone develops irl like they do in fm, so basically everyone's youth academy outside brazil is useless :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

if they did it means is that Danny Wilson will be an absolute beast straightaway :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Henderson is better than Carrick.


8*D.

Haven't seen much of Pogba or Tunnicliffe but the hype they're getting atm is something.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Liverpool outcast Joe Cole is heading to Tottenham in a £3m deal after a year of disappointment at Anfield.
> 
> Spurs will give him a full medical assessment this week before finalising the move after a season wrecked by injury and lack of form.
> 
> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp, who helped bring Cole through at West Ham, believes he can resurrect the career of the 29-year-old, once regarded as the finest young talent of his generation.
> 
> But the move follows a huge fall from grace for the one-time England playmaker, who was widely accepted as the free transfer of the summer last year when he made his switch from Chelsea.
> 
> Cole failed to make an immediate impact at Anfield and his chances of success were badly damaged when Liverpool’s managing director Christian Purslow, integral in the signing, left his job following the sale of the club to John W Henry last October.
> 
> Privately, Henry was fuming that an ageing player had been handed a lucrative four-year contract worth £90,000 a week when he aimed to invest in youngsters.
> 
> Since then, Cole has become a weighty burden on the Liverpool wage bill. He has cost them a total of £4.1m in wages so far, which is £2,470 for each of the 1,662 minutes he has played in the Premier League and Europa League for the club.
> 
> He made 32 appearances in total last season but 13 of them came from the bench and there were only nine league starts among them. Cole was also sent off on his league debut and scored just three goals in total all year.
> 
> Manager Kenny Dalglish has been impressed with Cole’s attitude since taking charge in January but has not picked him regularly and, with Liverpool out of Europa League action next season, his chances would be further reduced.
> 
> Cole can point to a troublesome hamstring injury as an explanation for his disappointments at Anfield but it cannot have helped that Purslow rather than Dalglish’s predecessor, Roy Hodgson, was
> the driving force behind him being signed.
> 
> His fall from grace is highlighted by the fact that he went to the World Cup with England last year and won the last of his 56 caps in the World Cup defeat against Germany.
> 
> Cole was the youngest member of England’s World Cup squad in 2002 and regarded as the country’s best player in the tournament four years later.
> 
> He could still have been involved with the national team if his Liverpool move had worked out better. But instead of making a contribution to England’s Euro 2012 qualifier against Switzerland, he was
> preparing himself for another change of clubs and a move back to London.
> 
> Cole’s move could pave the way for Luka Modric to make a £28million switch to Manchester United.
> Mr. Ferguson’s first-choice playmaker as a replacement for Paul Scholes is Wesley Sneijder
> but his Inter Milan wages of £170,000 a week after tax is a serious obstacle.
> 
> Modric earns just a fraction of that and Spurs could be tempted to sell and bring in transfer funds after landing a like-for-like replacement in Cole. The player has also indicated that he would like to move to Old Trafford to play Champions League football again.
> 
> Spurs want to offload several big earners who will not feature in the first team next season. Alan Hutton, Robbie Keane, David Bentley, Wilson Palacios, Sebastien Bassong and Giovani Dos Santos are all surplus to requirements.
> 
> Sunderland were told when they inquired about Peter Crouch that Spurs would only sell if they also took a couple of those players.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1394332/Joe-Cole-sign-Tottenham.html

http://www.tottenhamhotspurs.tv/forum/know-itk/21802-joe-cole-itk.html


Well...I'd be pleased. He's too much of an "if" player now. I heard Tottenham are in pretty bad shape financially, and Modric may be sold. :side:

But I don't think I can believe dailymail + a spurs itk.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

see i wouldn't have minded seeing Cole on our bench. He'd be a handy backup but his wages are a bit of a worry.



> Spurs want to offload several big earners who will not feature in the first team next season. Alan Hutton, Robbie Keane, David Bentley, Wilson Palacios, Sebastien Bassong and Giovani Dos Santos are all surplus to requirements.
> 
> Sunderland were told when they inquired about Peter Crouch that Spurs would only sell if they also took a couple of those players.


:lmao at the crouch bit. Can just see Harry - Well you can buy Crounch but you have to get Bentley thrown in as well.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Getting 3 million for Cole is fantastic based on his performances last season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd ignore Crouch and just get Dos Santos.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

"A disappointing year for Cole..."

Bit of an understatement, I thought it was a catastrophically shit year for Joke Hole.
He's doing well to get a move to Spurs.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd love Keane & Palacios at Ewood. I doubt we'd get either, Palacios especially with interest from Napoli but it's a worth a bid at least.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Bassong is quality, quite a lot of good players on that list actually.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Would have Bassong at Everton, we would have had him twice now, Newcastle beat us to him the first time around, then we didn't have the money in from Lescott in time to buy him before Spurs did.

Latest "In-The-Know" gossip regarding Klose is that he's been at Finch Farm (Everton's training centre) recently, and has apparently been looking at houses in Alderley Edge, about 40 minutes away from Liverpool. Probably bullshit but God I hope it's true.


----------



## DB

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Klose is being linked to Everton and Lazio, but I would quite like Arsenal to sign him for a year or two. I know he's old, but he can still find the net and we could do with a proven goalscorer to take the weight off Van Persie's shoulders. Extremely unlikely to happen though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nasri trying to get arsenal to try and increase their contract offer it seems, as i cant see him going to united 



> Arsenal ace Samir Nasri has refused to rule out a possible move to Manchester United.
> 
> Premier League champions United are reported to be monitoring Nasri's contract situation at Emirates Stadium with the midfielder yet to agree a new deal.
> 
> The 23-year-old is entering the final year of his contract and talks over a new deal have stalled.
> 
> Nasri, who is currently away on international duty with France, admits he is unsure over his future at Arsenal.
> 
> "I don't know if I will sign a new contract," Nasri told French TF1's Telefoot. "
> 
> "Anyway, the discussions are ongoing. For the moment, I don't think about this. We will speak about it after the match with Poland."
> 
> Nasri is remaining coy on speculation linking him with a shock move to Old Trafford.
> 
> "Do I want to go to Man United? First, we should see if it's real and if it is concrete," added Nasri.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Seems like it's just a negotiation tactic over the contract which is a shame because I'd love if we got him.
He can play in the centre and on the wing, he's young and cheap and it would infuriate Arsenal fans and weaken their squad.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Still wouldn't be that cheap, even in his final year, if they were to sell to United. It isn't like Arsenal need the money.


----------



## DB

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nasri isn't going to Man Utd.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao @ Harry wanting to sell Bassong, a damn good defender who's what, 23 only, yet he's keeping old King and Woodgate despite both being hilariously injury prone. And not wanting to sell his boy Crouch doesn't surprise me. Who's gonna lick 'Arry's balls if Crouch leaves? 8*D.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I think I heard Klose was looking into moving to some Turkish club, or maybe I'm thinking of someone else.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™;9797251 said:


> :lmao @ Harry wanting to sell Bassong, a damn good defender who's what, 23 only, yet he's keeping old King and Woodgate despite both being hilariously injury prone.


It doesn't make any sense does it? Obviously he's happy with Dawson & Gallas (if he stays on) and he's got Kaboul too, plus Corluka can switch from right back if they need him to.

I'd still rather have Bassong than Kaboul, and like you said everyone knows that King & Woodgate even more so are a liability.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Kaboul was so much better than Bassong last season when he played. Kaboul / King / Woodgate as backup to Dawson/Gallas seems a good setup, and they may still sign Shawcross or a young English defender to supplement it all.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> I think I heard Klose was looking into moving to some Turkish club, or maybe I'm thinking of someone else.


Trabzonspor

Although I think, unless they're offering obscene wages, he'd prefer a move to either the Premier League or Serie A than the Turkish League


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> I think I heard Klose was looking into moving to some Turkish club, or maybe I'm thinking of someone else.


Yeah, he has been talking to Trabzonspor. Well, so my Trabzon supporting friend says.

Hopefully we'll hear what's happening with Lukaku tomorrow. I've given up on Neymar. Fuck his agent and Santos, it's all about LUCAS PIAZON anyway :side:


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Nasri trying to get arsenal to try and increase their contract offer it seems, as i cant see him going to united


My opinion on that matter is same as yours. Him & agent are just trying to get a better new deal off Arsenal by using our name. It's a common tactic by player & agents in football nowadays. I will admit I am fan of his but were not going sign him. No doubt we are in need of a creative CM & i'm sure we will sign one this summer but he wont be Nasri that we signed for that role imo.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Kaboul was so much better than Bassong last season when he played.


That's coz Bassong hardly played which is a mystery to us all. The season before when Bassong was playing nearly every game, Spurs were a better side and finished 4th. Go figure 8*D.


----------



## MattyboyAFC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I really hope Nasri stays, especially with Cesc probably leaving. He can be a direct replacement and we can hopefully sign a PROPER winger like Adam Johnson. 

Unfortunantly knowing Wenger we will probably sign some unknown french defender and try to convert him into a winger.....

Before we sell any of our big players we need to offload Almunia, Denilson, Diaby, Bendtner, Rosicky, Flappyhandski and Squillaci. Then we can start rebuilding with a decent budget, hopefully starting with Scott Parker.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If Arsenal loses ...

Cesc? Okay, I guess.

Nasri? I'm pissed.

Cesc and Nasri? I rage into a riot.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rosicky is leaving on a free isn't he? Unfortunate such a talented player never really got into the groove since that first big injury in 2008. Also can't see Wenger letting Squillaci go after just having signed him and Diaby he seems to be high on. Fabianski too. But the others I can see leaving.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Screw Nasri and Cesc. Its Jack Wilsheire's time! 18 is usually the time when Football players peak right?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Why shouldn't he be high on Diaby? If I had a guy who could knock out opponents with a punt kick, or just choke a bitch and throw them to the ground, I'd keep them, too.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If Arsenal do lose Nasri, then Cesc will stay for another season. Wenger will plead, beg, cry, and cry his life out--in convincing him to stay.

I hope Cesc goes and Nasri stays though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wilshere would be the perfect player for united, unfortunately i cant see him ever leaving arsenal, and especially not to a close rival, which is a pity as he wont get to win anything


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wilshere is great. He's english and he doesnt suck. That instantly makes him worth ALOT. Especially considering there has been a sharp decline lately in great english talents.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Some strange goings on on the sky bet website, Alexis Sanchez has gone to evens to join united, which i cant see as he looks like he will definitely sign for barca, there must have been a lot of bets on sanchez to join united to drive it down to evens


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Bolton are looking to get sturridge on loan again, if this happens and chelsea once again dont guarentee first-team football he will certainly look elsewhere.

Arsenal are supposedly in talks with Bolton about Ali Al Habsi.

And i heard some rumor from my friend that United arent going to get Sanchez so they are looking at Lavezzi and Hulk ? Surely they wouldnt splash out for hulk ?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The price of young English players is a joke....I also think Nasri is just usen United to get a better deal!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> That's coz Bassong hardly played which is a mystery to us all. The season before when Bassong was playing nearly every game, Spurs were a better side and finished 4th. Go figure 8*D.


Exactly. King & Woodgate aren't even good back up when they're hardly ever fit. Bassong is young and a better alternative than Woodgate and probably King from now on. Letting him go ahead of Woodgate especially would be ludicrous.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Phil Jones has set the stage for a bidding war among the Premier League's top clubs by telling Blackburn that he is ready to leave Ewood Park this summer.
> The highly-rated England Under-21 defender and his agent had a brief meeting with manager Steve Kean at Blackburn's Brockhall training ground on Monday morning when Jones is believed to have indicated that he feels the time is right to make the step up to a bigger club.
> The 19-year-old flies to Denmark with Stuart Pearce's squad on Wednesday for the European Championships, but he has asked that his agent be kept informed of any interest.
> Liverpool and Arsenal are currently at the front of the queue with the player's camp said to favour a move to Anfield.
> However Blackburn sources have confirmed that Sir Alex Ferguson expressed an interest in January, and both Manchester United and neighbours City could enter the equation once the bidding begins.
> 
> Jones has been valued at £15million but Blackburn are adamant they will not sell for less than the club record £18m banked from Roque Santa Cruz's move to City two years ago.
> Nikola Kalinic, signed as a replacement for Santa Cruz that summer, is also expected to leave Ewood Park after scoring just seven Premier League goals in two seasons, although Blackburn accept they will have to take a loss on a player who cost £6m from Hajduk Split
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ted-City-Arsenal-Liverpool.html#ixzz1OXK0mz3h


would really like united to sign him, especially as he could form a partnership with smalling and be england's future centre backs


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Phil Jones has set the stage for a bidding war among the Premier League's top clubs by telling Blackburn that he is ready to leave Ewood Park this summer.
> The highly-rated England Under-21 defender and his agent had a brief meeting with manager Steve Kean at Blackburn's Brockhall training ground on Monday morning when Jones is believed to have indicated that he feels the time is right to make the step up to a bigger club.
> The 19-year-old flies to Denmark with Stuart Pearce's squad on Wednesday for the European Championships, but he has asked that his agent be kept informed of any interest.
> Liverpool and Arsenal are currently at the front of the queue with the player's camp said to favour a move to Anfield.
> However Blackburn sources have confirmed that Sir Alex Ferguson expressed an interest in January, and both Manchester United and neighbours City could enter the equation once the bidding begins.
> 
> Jones has been valued at £15million but Blackburn are adamant they will not sell for less than the club record £18m banked from Roque Santa Cruz's move to City two years ago.
> Nikola Kalinic, signed as a replacement for Santa Cruz that summer, is also expected to leave Ewood Park after scoring just seven Premier League goals in two seasons, although Blackburn accept they will have to take a loss on a player who cost £6m from Hajduk Split


fpalm

I really hope he hangs on for another season because as good as he is I don't see him getting anything near regular first team football at Man U or heaven forbid Man City.

I would rather him go to United in a year or maybe Arsenal now. I don't want him at Liverpool as he deserves to play for one of the big boys and in the Champions League. He might get a first team spot there though but he deserves better. He could start if Chelsea went for him alongside Terry but I don't see it.

I just hope if he does go that he's sensible and goes where he can play and at the highest level possible. He really is that good and will be the next top England centre half. There's no question about it. Watching him week in week out you can just see he has everything he needs to get there. He's far better off waiting a year and getting another season under his belt.

As for Kalinic, that would be a big mistake. He's the one striker Kean's not given enough of a chance to, and when he did start him he bagged two goals at West Brom. He's our most prolific striker this season with 5 in the league lmao) and is far more of a goal threat than Roberts, Benjani or bye bye Mame Biram Diouf. If we play Hoillet behind him next season, they could work. Giving Benjani another year is a joke and Roberts makes Darren Bent look like a god in front of goal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Come on Jones, you know Liverpool is the right choice. United already have enough quality at CB, City will buy a replacement for you within two years, Arsenal came fourth in their two horse race for first, and we have KING KENNY. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Come on Jones, you know Liverpool is the right choice. United already have enough quality at CB, City will buy a replacement for you within two years, Arsenal came fourth in their two horse race for first, and we have KING KENNY. :side:


This. 

Would love it if we got Jones.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> Exactly. King & Woodgate aren't even good back up when they're hardly ever fit. Bassong is young and a better alternative than Woodgate and probably King from now on. Letting him go ahead of Woodgate especially would be ludicrous.


When fit King is still an absolute monster, but the key word is when. Woodgate too if he could get back into regular playing time would also be useful but I cannot see why Kaboul and Dawson are rated over Bassong at all. Dawson has regressed after a standout year last season (probably helped by regular partnering with Bassong 8*D) and Kaboul is alarmingly average.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

jones can come and snort lines with KOLO

would love a boyata/jones defense in like 5 years.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

jones will come to us. an itk at blackburn said so. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

klose to valencia is basically done apparently.

materazzi to qpr

henderson to liverpool for 20 mil, sunderland will then spend it on welbeck, brown and gibson


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

took this off RAWK, but yeah my i agree with it:

June:
Ngog replaced by Wickham
Poulsen replaced by Henderson
Krygiakos replaced by Jones
Jovanovic replaced by Downing

July:
Cole replaced by one of Mata, Vargas or Hazzard
Konchesky replaced by one of Cissokho, Clichy or Enrique.

Also, Thommo saying Henderson, Jones, Downing and Wickham will all be done in the next 10 days. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm a little meh on Downing. He's had a good season, but I don't think he's a top club player, and that's where we want to be.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Manchester United target Shinji Kagawa has admitted he would be interested in a move to Old Trafford.
> 
> The Borussia Dortmund playmaker is believed to have attracted interest of Premier League champions United after impressing for club and country over the last few seasons.
> 
> United have been tracking Kagawa's progress for the last year and they are reportedly weighing up a move for the midfielder.
> 
> Kagawa admits he would be interested in a move to United if they came calling for him.
> 
> Interest
> 
> "If I get a formal offer, I'll be strongly interested in listening to what they have to say," Kagawa told Nikkan Sports.
> 
> "The Premiership is one of the leagues I want to challenge,"
> 
> "If it is Man Utd, I'll be still more eager to go and try how much I can do there."
> 
> Dortmund are keen to keep Kagawa and are ready to tie him down to a new deal as they prepare for a tilt at the Champions League next season.


another central midfielder being linked with united


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> According to Diario Sur, Valencia winger Joaquín Sánchez told the club on Saturday that he wants to leave and play for Málaga next season.
> 
> Diario Sur reports that after Málaga signed Argentine midfielder Diego Buonanotte (on 21 January), the next player they talked to was Joaquín, and that personal terms had been reached between the club and player around 10 May.


Money talks for Joaquin I guess, pity Malaga are shit.

http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/index.php?/archives/583-Joaqun-tells-VCF-he-wants-to-go-to-Mlaga.html


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

BUONANOTTE

playing as malaga on fm 12.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Malaga won't be shit next year. They have a ton of money and they'll basically be a downgraded City.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

what, winning trophies

martin jol announced as fulham manager


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Copa Del Rey wouldn't be past them if they keep on spending. Money doesn't bring success straight away but in that league it probably will (if Barca and Madrid put reserves out)

EDIT: When talking about City winning something, it should never be a plural.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

why, they've won more than 1 trophy


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

In the past 30 odd years they've won one.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

and

since 1898 they've won 21


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

well in the sense of their history it would be fine but when saying "winning trophies" it isn't as accurate as "won trophies".

accuracy on here is important.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

obviously speaking next year when we take out the treble


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao just seen tevez's interview on argentinian tv, said he hates manchester, claims there is only 2 restaurants and he doesnt to the cinema because he cant understand anything, well whose fault is that?, he has been in england for 5 years and still hasnt learnt the language


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Tevez is a quality player but a twat, tbh. Must be having such a hard time in one of the biggest cities in the country and a bottomless pit of wealth. Poor fucker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

yeah, i'd trust argentine telly.

he'll stay unless he wants to pay out his contract, and jocorbicunt wouldnt let that happen.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Reading an article on Jones.



> Although Blackburn have not received a formal bid for Jones since Arsenal's offer last August, sources at the club have been led to believe that Ferguson will make a concrete move for the player should Liverpool submit a bid.
> 
> United's ability to offer players as part of any deal, such as *Wes Brown, John O'Shea, Mame Biram Diouf and Darron Gibson*, plus the possibility of a season-long loan back involving Jones, would give them an advantage over Liverpool and Arsenal.


Oh man, get excited Nige. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Read this also on RAWK: 



> My friend writes for Vital blackburn and is a life long rovers fan. He is in contact with some of the players all the time. HE has advised me that we are leading the race. The price is 16mil to activate the clause and he is ours.
> 
> My friend is really dirty because he doesnt want to lose there best up and comer and he sees it as a real posibility that jones will leave. However he also said that if we do lose the battle and he goes to another team Dann would be plan B.


Can anyone inform me on "Vital"?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Reading an article on Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although Blackburn have not received a formal bid for Jones since Arsenal's offer last August, sources at the club have been led to believe that Ferguson will make a concrete move for the player should Liverpool submit a bid.
> 
> United's ability to offer players as part of any deal, such as *Wes Brown*, John O'Shea, Mame Biram Diouf and Darron Gibson, plus the possibility of a season-long loan back involving Jones, would give them an advantage over Liverpool and Arsenal.
Click to expand...

Not Wesley Brown! ....don't tell Jupes. 

8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Didn't Evra say he hates England as well? Or something similar.

NUFC make a bid for Swansea LB Neil Taylor. Cool, we can play a back 3 of Taylor, Taylor and Taylor 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rawk, what a hole.

Tevez is such a stupid cunt. 5 years in England and the only English he has is "is difficult" and probably "More money, Mansour?"
Little cretin.

So, have we signed Ashley Young, De Gea, Nasri and Sneijder yet? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

tbf i'd hate to live in england


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

he knows how to say gary neville is a bootlicker as well


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> *Redcafe, what a hole.*
> 
> Tevez is such a stupid cunt. 5 years in England and the only English he has is "is difficult" and probably "More money, Mansour?"
> Little cretin.
> 
> So, have we signed Ashley Young, De Gea, Nasri and Sneijder yet? :side:


Fixed that for you. 

But yeah, there's bad on every forum. I admit that. But there's also alot of people providing real concrete news/transfer news.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

doni to liverpool.

nice waste of money for the 3rd in line roma keeper.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Everton look set to miss out on Klose to Lazio. Nothing confirmed yet but he's talking the city/club up.

Looks like we're back in for Bothroyd instead of Klose. I give up.

This summer is going to be one of the worst ever for Everton UNLESS we sell Rodwell, Billy, Yakubu, Yobo etc sharpish, otherwise it'll be far too late, all of the players worth getting will have gone.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> doni to liverpool.
> 
> nice waste of money for the 3rd in line roma keeper.


source?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah, it can be sometimes but Rawk is in a permanent state of hole...lishness.

Seb, he knows how to say it, in Argentinean (Or Portuguese, Spanish, whatever they talk over there).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Phil Jones and Connor Wickham would be great signing for liverpool :no:. Henderson could go either way, he was much better at the beginning of last season than towards the end, but there is no chance he is worth £20m. Downing would be an ok signing, ashley young is the better player out of the two though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> source?


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...onfirms?campaign=rss&source=soccernet&cc=3436


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

RAWK is fucking awful. So much ridiculous nonsense spouted there, it's a muppet's wet dream.

I don't see Brown or O'Shea going anywhere, and Gibson seems to be a solid enough squad player that Fergie likes. Blackburn can have Diouf for free tbh, he's garbage. We don't need Phil Jones anyways. We won't get Sneijder either, and Nasri, almost as doubtful tbh.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

pretty sure klose has like 4 goals in the last two years in the bundesliga. not sure why you'd want him now.

though bothroyd is garbage.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> pretty sure klose has like 4 goals in the last two years in the bundesliga. not sure why you'd want him now.
> 
> *though bothroyd is garbage.*


He got injured, Olic came in and started scoring for fun, getting in the team ahead of Klose AND Gomez, then when Gomez started playing he was banging them in too. Most of the games Klose has played in the past 2 or so years have been off the bench

*and I agree*, as lower league signings go, we got lucky with Beckford, I didn't think he'd come into a Premier League side and score 10 goals, and also have the best ratio of something (either goals to minutes or goals to shots, I think it's the former). I think Beckford will score at least 15 next season, as long as we compliment him with someone that isn't fucking Bothroyd or Anichebe.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

KING LOUIS is all you need 8*D.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

goal.com (lol) is reporting that sanchez has agreed to personal terms with barca, they just need to agree on a fee with udinese.

another supreme talent destined for the bench.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.click-manchester.com/spo...benzema-and-higuain-for-javier-hernandez.html

Benzema AND Higuain in a swap for Javier Hernandez :lmao

...

:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i like the first comment

This is such bull. Benzema and Higuain alone are better than this guy. He has no skill, he just a tap in guy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

"United will NEVER sell Chicharito, he will be here for the rest of his career because he loves the club and not even £1Billion could get him"

yeah....

comments on it are amusing.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao

I love transfer season. Straight swap deals happen so rarely, but there's always stories about alleged swaps that are going to happen. And then this deal, what's it saying, a roughly £50m offer for Hernandez? Fucking hell, ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> According to reports the the effects of ongoing saga over whether Carlos Tevez will remain at Manchester City has spread to the dressing room.
> 
> It is understood that a number of City players have expressed their dissatisfaction at the way Tevez has dealt with the situation.
> 
> The Independent claims three senior member of the squad have told manager Roberto Mancini that they do not want the side to be captained by Tevez if he remains at the club next season.
> 
> The move appears to provide evidence that the Argentine is slowly losing the support of the dressing room.
> 
> It also shows that a decision on his future needs to be made sooner rather than later as it is both having an effect on morale in side Eastlands given his apparent indifference to the club, and it is hampering City’s dealings in the transfer market as it is unclear whether they will need to find a replacement.
> 
> If City does, such a successor would have a hard act to follow as Tevez's contribution has been immense. Indeed, a Champions League place may well have been beyond City it were not for his goal contribution.
> 
> It has been suggested that Vincent Kompany, the club's player of the year, would the obvious choice as captain should it either be stripped from the Argentina international or vacated by him through a move away.


this site is brilliant


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> "United will NEVER sell Chicharito, he will be here for the rest of his career because he loves the club and not even £1Billion could get him"
> 
> yeah....
> 
> comments on it are amusing.


:lmao a billion could nearly buy the whole club

It wont happen this transfer window but i fully expect if hernandez keeps up his form that in the next couple of years the rumours will just get stronger concerning him moving to barca or Real, and he will leave


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd take a billion for him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

As much as I have grown to love Hernandez, he's a poor man's RUUD atm, and nowhere near anything like that ridiculous article suggests. Benzema and Higuain? If such a deal was actually somewhat feasible, Fergie would be all










Gotta love muppettransfer talk.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Just saw a transfer rumour regarding Florent Malouda that was, quite honestly, hilarious.

The article maintained that Malouda "has not had his best season at Stamford Bridge," even though he, uhh, _did_ have his best season, and couldn't find regular first-team football, even though he pretty much did find regular first-team football, and those two reasons, which in reality don't actually exist, are why he will be gone.

Thanks, CaughtOffside. :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I would say Malouda had a way better 09-10 than 10-11. There was a time where he (and many others) switched off from like November-February. He did improve vastly in the closing stages though. He is still gonna be an integral part of our team next season, don't think he will go.

Are there any Anelka shipped to America rumors yet? I want him gone so it will seem more certain of a new striker coming.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah, season before last was lightyears better than last season. 

He should have kicked on and never did. 

I'm not too shocked he's being linked with a move. I could see him, Drogba and maybe Kalou being offloaded. They'd fetch a good 30mil plus and that could be spent on a good couple of replacements.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Alexis Sanchez has agree personal terms with Barca, just need to agree a fee now, Messi Villa and Sanchez front lineup :argh:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

They don't need him, Pedro is class.
Plus he's homegrown which fits their whole ethos and all that.

Hope he rots on the bench. (Yeah, I'm bitter :side


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> I would say Malouda had a way better 09-10 than 10-11. There was a time where he (and many others) switched off from like November-February. He did improve vastly in the closing stages though. He is still gonna be an integral part of our team next season, don't think he will go.
> 
> Are there any Anelka shipped to America rumors yet? I want him gone so it will seem more certain of a new striker coming.


Anelka to Bolton he came in my JJB on friday and was been seen a few times in and around the Reebok lately


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



DeeCee said:


> I'm not too shocked he's being linked with a move. I could see him, Drogba and maybe Kalou being offloaded. They'd fetch a good 30mil plus and that could be spent on a good couple of replacements.


If you offload three players like that, you may as well kiss the next season goodbye.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Alexis Sanchez has agree personal terms with Barca, just need to agree a fee now, Messi Villa and Sanchez front lineup :argh:


Except that he hasn't. Udinese just released a statement denying the story.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



MMN said:


> Except that he hasn't. Udinese just released a statement denying the story.


just going on this article, i posted it before they denied it

http://www.thesportreview.com/tsr/2011/06/udinese-winger-alexis-sanchez-agrees-terms-with-barcelona/


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson is bidding to win the race for Blackburn's England under-21 star Phil Jones - but he will HAVE to offer £16million to get him.
> 
> Fergie has switched his search for a new defender to the talented Jones who is seen as Rio Ferdinand's long-term successor and the Old Trafford chief has told his money men to get him as part of a £80million spree.
> 
> The veteran boss now wants Jones as well as Aston Villa's Ashley Young at £18million and Atletico Madrid keeper David De Gea at the same price - but faces a price hike to land Udinese's Alexis Sanchez.
> 
> The United chief reckons he can get Jones for less than Blackburn's price - a fixed fee in the young giant's contract - but Rovers insiders insisted they will 'not take a penny less' than that price.
> 
> Ferguson is confident he can see off rivals Liverpool, Arsenal, Manchester City and Tottenham in the chase. Kenny Dalglish is determined to land his target but will also have to pay the full £16million.
> 
> However Fergie thinks the lure of United - even if Jones would probably not go straight into the side - will be too much for the Lancashire lad and he will match Liverpool if the auction soars to that level.
> 
> Blackburn boss Steve Kean, who flies to India to meet the club's owners today, knows he faces a losing battle to keep Jones. But he is reluctant to take swaps as that would mean big wages and stop him signing the men he wants.
> 
> Read more: http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...er-EXCLUSIVE-article745338.html#ixzz1OdAGuUim


hopefully this is true, but c'mon fergie this isnt a time to be stingy over money, as 3 big rivals are competing against each other for one of england's best prospects


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^i posted that earlier regarding the £16million.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

the article was only published a few minutes ago, i posted it as it claims fergie is interested in him

edit: Sunderland and Liverpool have agreed a deal for henderson


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> the article was only published a few minutes ago, i posted it as it claims fergie is interested in him
> 
> edit: *Sunderland and Liverpool have agreed a deal for henderson*


Been tracking this for days, heard it was coming soon. Confirmed source?

Apparently your interested in Varane?

edit - just read

@J27_LFC Jay Adrian Mitchell
Liverpool have agreed a deal for Henderson !!!!!!


InsideLFC InsideLFC
Henderson fee I've just had confirmed at 16.5 million NOT including Ngog.If Sund want him then fee for Ngog will be knocked off installments


I think it's more likely 20 million.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sky sports are claiming they have agreed a deal, but there is no confirmation on the price, some people are reporting its £13m + Ngog, others are saying its £20m

Apparently Varane wants to finish his exams before he makes any decision

edit:



> Sky Sports understands that Liverpool have agreed terms with Sunderland for England international Jordan Henderson.
> 
> The Reds have been locked in talks with their Premier League counterparts, after making their in initial approach last week.
> 
> The two clubs have been haggling over the valuation of the 24-year-old, who will undergo a medical with the Merseyside giants on Wednesday.
> 
> It is understood that the deal that has been agreed is worth £20million and it will include David N'Ggog moving in the opposite direction - subject to him agreeing terms.
> 
> The French striker will hold talks with the North East club, whilst Henderson brokers his move to Anfield.
> 
> Henderson is due to link up with England Under-21 squad ahead of the European Championship which begins this weekend, and both club are eager for the move to be completed before then.


£20m!!  sunderland must be delighted with that deal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

20m for Henderson :argh:, if he wasn't english he'd go for atleast 10m.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If Jones does go to United, I hope they loan him back to us. Surely he's not going to get much action there next year and it'd be best for him and United that he gets more experience. He's only had a year. It'll benefit United as well as us, and if there is an injury to Vidic, Ferdinand, Smalling, Evans, then they could recall him if they need to.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

would all the blackburn fans welcome him back though? or would he get abuse from some?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Whoever is in charge of negotiating transfer fees at Liverpool should definitely be fired.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Liverpool will have spent 55m on Andy and Henderson fpalm


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> would all the blackburn fans welcome him back though? or would he get abuse from some?


Some might give him some abuse but it should be clear to most that he is an incredible talent who deserves to play at the top level. It's inevitable that he'll get there and has been for some time. It's just been a matter of when and who he'll go to. I think there maybe some resentment if he went to a Man City or Tottenham like Santa Cruz & Bentley did as it'd look like a move for the money or not a case of going to a top club.

It's extremely hypothetical right now, but if it did happen then the fans just have to look at our record at the end of the season. When he came back we lost just one game in 7 (with games against Arsenal, City & United included) after a run of defeats & draws. Him & Samba were fantastic at times in the run in and saw us safe, just. Nelsen is a liability and it's no coincidence that our defensive game along with results improved when Jones came in. We'd miss him in a big way if he left. He could be the difference between going down and staying up. He's that crucial.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

20mil and N'Gog is too much. But im happy we are making some signings and having new faces at the club. He is only 20 years of age and hopefully he lives up to expectations.



> EDIT-
> scottslater_ Scott Slater
> Funny thing is, Sunderland value Ngog as £7m in the deal. Damien Comolli, take a bow mate.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Henderson isn't worth 20 million. And this is from a Sunderland fan.
He's got the potential but he lacks the confidence and bottled in the two derbies this year for us.
Ideally I'd have liked to have kept him for another season since he probably won't play a lot at Anfield, definitely not good enough to be starting eleven. Suppose 20 million for him is good money, and I'm praying Ngog rejects us and we get the money instead.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Liverpool: We delusionally buy english players for too much

Btw, speaking of dumb transfers, Harry is either the smartest negotiator on the market or the worst.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao 20m for Henderson.

:lmao :lmao :lmao.

















:lmao.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao at schalke

lose the best young keeper, try and sign the oldest.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

rorysmith_tel Rory Smith
Questions: loss of Ngog suggests confident on Wickham, yep. Think #LFC will sign 8: Henderson, Doni, Enrique, Adam, Downing, Marveaux +2

I think the +2 may be Wickham + Jones. 

Really don't know why we're going for Doni. My mate who supports Roma said he's incredibly shit.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Silly money again.

I'm all for a good young english talent, but this is just not giving me any confidence. There's no difference between us or Man City if the fee for Jordan is correct as being rumoured (20M / 13M plus Ngog). Atleast City paid that lot for some proven english players.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao 20m for Henderson.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao.


How much did you spend on Veron?

What about Hargreaves?

Oh yeah son. I went there.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

fuck me, even his stats on wiki looks average.

exactly who on earth sanctioned this deal for that kind of fee


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



DeeCee said:


> How much did you spend on Veron?
> 
> What about Hargreaves?
> 
> Oh yeah son. I went there.


add in carrick and anderson too. 


THE Jorge Suarez™;9808607 said:


> fuck me, even his stats on wiki looks average.
> 
> exactly who on earth sanctioned this deal for that kind of fee



how about you wait until they finish a season..or maybe kick a ball before you jump the gun? 

plenty of clubs have done the same over the years. united have always payed over to get the player they want.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i'm not saying i'm not excited for him. he's one of us now and i'm waiting to see the effect he's going to have.. but the fee again.. looks insanely bloated for someone who has not done whole a lot in the league. it's a letdown after whom we were linked few weeks ago (Hazard and Mata etc).

I hope King proves me wrong.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Strong reports from many sources that a fee of 15mil has been agreed for Jones and he'll be having a medical at Melwood today also.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



THE Jorge Suarez™;9808614 said:


> i'm not saying i'm not excited for him. he's one of us now and i'm waiting to see the effect he's going to have.. but the fee again.. looks insanely bloated for someone who has not done whole a lot in the league. it's a letdown after whom we were linked few weeks ago (Hazard and Mata etc).
> 
> I hope King proves me wrong.


hazard def not getting. mata is still being spoken about. he's buying young, english players to create a core again. i like what he's doing



DeeCee said:


> Strong reports from many sources that a fee of 15mil has been agreed for Jones and he'll be having a medical at Melwood today also.


That might be because of this:

@Kaya_star: Going to Liverpool for day  Then Chilling the hell out tonight!!

@Kaya_star: Can sense today is going to be Very Stressfull....

@Andrew_Heaton: Regarding the @Kaya_star RT's, she just happens to be @ph1lj0nes's better half


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Also, comparing to City is a bit stupid. Lescott was what, over 20mil and he's about 50% the level he was at Everton, if not worse. Barry and Milner moved there for money and the form of both has gone out of the window in the process. Barry has ever lost his place in the England team. He's what, 5th in line now or something stupid like that?

The only English buy that has worked out in terms of money and form since the respective move is Johnson. Less than 10mil if I remember correctly, I think as low as 7-8mil, and he's been the best of all the English players that City have brought.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



DeeCee said:


> Also, comparing to City is a bit stupid. Lescott was what, over 20mil and he's about 50% the level he was at Everton, if not worse. Barry and Milner moved there for money and the form of both has gone out of the window in the process. Barry has ever lost his place in the England team. He's what, 5th in line now or something stupid like that?
> 
> The only English buy that has worked out in terms of money and form since the respective move is Johnson. Less than 10mil if I remember correctly, I think as low as 7-8mil, and he's been the best of all the English players that City have brought.



there's a difference between buying established / on their peak players and gambling on a hot prospect. 

we have missed out the likes of Alves, Simao and few others for not being able to stump a million or two, not we have the right money and we're not spending in the right way (nothing against Henderson, but we need a marquee signing especially when they're trying to build the club in cashcow market ala asia).


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Sky Bet have suspended betting on the possibility of Blackburn defender Phil Jones joining Liverpool.
> 
> Reports have emerged to suggest the centre-back is set to undergo a medical at Liverpool's Melwood training ground on the same day as Jordan Henderson.
> 
> Sunderland and Liverpool have both confirmed that a fee has been agreed for Henderson and the midfielder is on Merseyside for tests and to discuss personal terms.
> 
> But as yet there has been no official word regarding Jones, who, along with Henderson, was supposed to travel to Denmark on Wednesday with the England Under 21s for this summer's European Championship.
> 
> Rumours
> 
> Liverpool, though, have long been rumoured to want the multi-million pound-rated 19-year-old Blackburn star and he could become the latest arrival in what would represent an early summer spending spree.
> 
> Sky Bet have stopped taking money on homegrown Jones as a result and have revealed that they saw a lot of money placed on the teenager on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Football Trader Sandro Di Michele said: "A flurry of early morning bets on Phil Jones saw us go from 3/1 into evens and then into 1/3.
> 
> "With the weight of money and rumours coming from Merseyside that Jones is having a medical with the club today, we took the decision to suspend betting."
> 
> Liverpool's owners, Fenway Sports Group, are known to want to sign young, British talent and are also thought to be chasing Blackpool's Charlie Adam and Aston Villa's Stewart Downing.


Interesting!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I said this yesterday in the catbox - we're definitely overpaying for Henderson. The problem is that we paid so much for Carroll, Sunderland were always going to expect us to fold to their demands. With that said, I'm glad we've got in before United, because I watch Sunderland a fair bit, especially last season (love Henderson, as well as Gyan, Welbeck and Bent when he was there), and he's always looked good from what I've seen.

Jones coming in would be massive. (Y)


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sky Sports reporting United are thought to have entered a bid also.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

12:28

Editor: 
Sky Sports sources understand Phil Jones is not heading for Anfield but is in fact having a medical ahead of signing a five-year deal with Manchester United. We'll bring you more details as we get them.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> 12:28
> 
> Editor:
> Sky Sports sources understand Phil Jones is not heading for Anfield but is in fact having a medical ahead of signing a five-year deal with Manchester United. We'll bring you more details as we get them.


lolwtf?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

but apparently he's on a plane. 

either way, if he doesn't want to come, we're better off with players that dont have full committment to come. only thing that hurts is going to them.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> 12:28
> 
> Editor:
> *Sky Sports sources understand* Phil Jones is not heading for Anfield but is in fact having a medical ahead of signing a five-year deal with Manchester United. We'll bring you more details as we get them.



:no:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Veron wasn't as bad as people made out he was, especially in his second season with Utd he was much improved and in the European games he was excellent.

Hargreaves was also a key player in the 07/08 title/Champs League winning side, so 8*D.



> add in carrick and anderson too.


Both are better than Henderson. Both have played prominent roles in Premier League winning sides. Will Henderson ever do that? Unlikely 8*D.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Then what would be a credible source nowaday's Jorge?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i know skysports isnt credible. im just posting it anyway.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> 12:28
> 
> Editor:
> Sky Sports sources understand Phil Jones is not heading for Anfield but is in fact having a medical ahead of signing a five-year deal with Manchester United. We'll bring you more details as we get them.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

DTguardian daniel taylor
Rumours are true: Phil Jones joining #MUFC from #BWFC for £16m. United beaten off interest from #LFC and #AFC


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm getting jealous now (even though I don't want Henderson or Jones).

We need to hurry up and sign Lukaku AND Neymar :side:

Edit: AND Sneijder!

Edit2: AND GUUS!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

henderson's only 21, nowhere near his peak. if he's lucky, he might be as good as garry barry.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> henderson's only 21, nowhere near his peak. if he's lucky,* he might be as good as garry barry*.



not sure if that's a compliment.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> not sure if that's a compliment.


Not sure if got the joke.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

jorge y so serious


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsenal fucked the jones transfer up scouted him for at least 2 years now had a big rejected last season and now we let him slip away :no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> not sure if that's a compliment.


46 appearances for england, absolute star.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Liverpool wanted Young, United: YOINK!
Liverpool wanted Jones, United: YOINK!
Liverpool wanted Henderson, United: YOI.....Actually you can have him :side:.

I'm aware this post could come back and bite me in the arse but I'll risk it...


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Not sure why utd would spend 16 - 18m on a young prospect when they have vidic, rio and smalling. Suppose they can play jones in midfield like he did for half of last season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

not going to lie, this Jones deal seems like a "well we don't want him to go to those scouse bastards so we'll sign him" deal from United. Its not like they need him with all the other young defenders they have.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

plus they might be getting varane.

unless rio is retiring soon, they are likely going to loan jones back out to blackburn


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> jorge y so serious


i just feel we could've used the money better.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> DTguardian daniel taylor
> Rumours are true: Phil Jones joining #MUFC from #BWFC for £16m. United beaten off interest from #LFC and #AFC


He's signing from Bolton?

But yeah, if he wants to win things Man Utd's a better choice.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

hey thats not fair. now that we're not in europa i can see us fielding a stronger side more of the time. he would've loved a carling cup, i'm sure of it :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Hopefully we get Cahill instead now. Wenger better sign Hazard as well.

edit: Lancashire Telegraph are saying that Phil Jones spoke to Arsène Wenger last night, but opted for Man United instead. Hopefully thats aload of bollocks.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It shows the boy has ambition, he wants to join a big club.






Bite, little fishies, bite.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

trolling is better without encouraging people to bite tbh

surprised we havent signed anyone yet, most of the talk for us has been about tevez, sanchez (seems highly unlikely now) and ronaldo (we're certain to get him)

would love to see us sign some quality youth players, especially in the midfield, to fuck off milner and barry. maybe some young defenders, and a young english backup to hart (smithies comes to mind)


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> i know skysports isnt credible. im just posting it anyway.


Sky Sports isn't credible?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I wouldn't say I was trolling, more banter really.

Anyway, do City need anyone? If Tevez goes, then maybe but Tevez, Balotelli, Dzeko, grand up front.
Loads of midfielders, defence seems solid enough, keeper is good.

Who do City need?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Who do City need?


BEBE


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Theres rumors that city will make a bid for nasri if he doesnt sign a new contract. 

Good to see Chuks Aneke and Afobe have signed new contracts with us. Jenkinson is a good signing as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> BEBE


Well, they'll have to pay a handsome amount for his services.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

we could all use a little bebe.

we dont really NEED anyone. i would like to see more youth come through, firstly with someone replacing lescott and barry. i'd like some more creativity in the middle, sometimes it just seems dull. johnson to get more game time, and a new striker, depending if tevez goes.

ideal first 11:

hart, kolarov, kompany, boyata, de jong (can play right back apparently), johnson, silva, MARIO, tevez, dzeko, YAYA


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What formation would that actually be?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

4-3-3, yaya in the middle, silva on the left, johnson the right, and tevez/dzeko/mario upfront
hart
kolarov boyata kompany dejong
silva yaya johnson
mario tevez dzeko

silva and johnson would push up and yaya would alternate, basically being the complete midfielder, playing defensive and attacking when need be. if not, play zabaletta instead of de jong at right back, have dejong as the holding midfielder and drop mario to the bench (it hurts)


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Hart
Richards
Kompany
Onuoha :side:
Kolarov
Johnson
De Jong
Yaya Toure
Silva
Tevez
Dzeko/Balotelli

should be City's team if they didn't buy or sell anyone.


http://www.sabotagetimes.com/footba...nub-manchester-united-for-manchester-city-hy/ < :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao That article's a parody, surely?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

SNUB


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

oh god.

tbh i dont think we need sneijder. if we did sign him, he'd slot straight in, no worries. but our midfield isnt exactly poor. we're pretty stacked.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Is Onuoha joining Sunderland or is he gonna try and force his way into the City side?

Also lololololololol @ whoever ends up wasting cash on Gary Cahill.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I wouldn't say I was trolling, more banter really.
> 
> Anyway, do City need anyone? If Tevez goes, then maybe but Tevez, Balotelli, Dzeko, grand up front.
> Loads of midfielders, defence seems solid enough, keeper is good.
> 
> Who do City need?


Tevez must be so good that he'll replace himself if he leaves.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If we signed Jones, and played him in the role Hargreaves was set to make his own before his legs fell off, it'd take a lot of the pressure off of CARRICK and he could get back to his top form. That'd be very interesting.

Plus, assuming Brown leaves, that'd give us Ferdinand, Vidic, Smalling, Evans and Jones covering CB. Evans can play LB as well if necessary. Depth in defence is very important for us, seeing as 8 defenders will get injured for us at once, as happens most seasons.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The only hope now is that Jones sees GYAN RIGGS fucking his girlfriend when he's about to sign the contract.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> Tevez must be so good that he'll replace himself if he leaves.


2 seperate points he made.

he was saying the we might need to buy someone if tevez leaves, but if not, just go with those 3.

if tevez leaves, i see mancini either throwing cash at aguero or throwing gobbies at adebayor to stay.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Just some gossip:



> Sebastian Larsson, who is a free agent after being released by Birmingham, will reject Arsenal, Aston Villa, Blackburn and Newcastle to sign for Sunderland. (Daily Mirror)


:lmao Fuck Arsenal, Sunderland is where everyone wants to be. 



> Champions League winners Barcelona are keen on a move for Newcastle left-back Jose Enrique, 25. (talksport)


Don't trust talksport but if he has to go that would be the best option.



> Meanwhile, Newcastle have moved ahead of local rivals Sunderland in the race to sign Wigan winger Charles N'Zogbia, who played for the St James' Park club between 2004 and 2009. (Daily Telegraph)


:agree: Charlie Insomnia is just what we need (as well as a striker).


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> The only hope now is that Jones sees GYAN RIGGS fucking his girlfriend when he's about to sign the contract.


Or discovers a crippling fear of midweek trips to Europe 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

But then he'll only be with us for a year. :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Fine, _Tuesday and Wednesday_ trips to Europe. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Pfft, we're only not playing CL because we want to give you guys a chance to match our European résumé . 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Hopefully you'll fuck it up, like you did with letting us match your domestic resume.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Been without power for a few hours and doing revision, and come back to see united might have signed Jones. Really happy about it if it is true, one of England's best prospects, came back from his injury well last season. Ive watched him over the season and always looks comfortable playing, unlike evans, and jones is younger. Fergie probably remembered how we missed out on Bale and Ramsey so stepped in at the right time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Thank God for Barca. 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Thank God for the backpass rule. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

thank god for carrick


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Thank god for WESLEY BROWN. And KING LOUIS.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

michael YAYA SCORES OFF A SHITTY PASS HOW TYPICAL carrick


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wes Brown, the guy that's so crap, that even John O'Shea plays ahead of him.

Not even a stint in the Southern mecca of Bournemouth coulf improve him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



DeeCee said:


> Wes Brown, the guy that's so crap, that even John O'Shea plays ahead of him.
> 
> Not even a stint in the Southern mecca of Bournemouth coulf improve him.


Funny that he's so crap yet he's still better than all of LOLerpool's defenders bar Agger (who's never fit anyways). 8*D. 

The guy who's so crap he's won a bunch of EPL, Champs League, FA and League Cups, most of the time being a key or atleast regular player in the lineup. So crap.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

maybe one day he might win something while doing more than keeping the bench warm/sucking off the staff to get a kick.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rumor is American Jermaine Jones would like to stay at Blackburn after his loan spell. I haven't seen him at all at Blackburn so I can't comment. But he's American (now) so USA! USA! USA!

Chelsea are so fucking shit at hyping up rumors of transfers. Every top club has news today except for Chelsea. We can't even nail a damn coach yet. :no:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> maybe one day he might win something while doing more than keeping the bench warm/sucking off the staff to get a kick.


Absolutely mental. Brown was an instrumental player in the season where we won the PL & CL double, including playing the final until the end of extra time when he got subbed off for a penalty taker, and assisted for Ronaldo's goal. Oh, and Carrick and Hargreaves were also instrumental in that season, both played the entire final and scored in the shootout.

I'd hate to see what we could do with good players 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

United could put out this back 4 next season if the transfers go through, average age of about 20/21, could play together for 10 years+ 8*D

-----------------De Gea-----------------
rafael----smalling-----jones-----fabio


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Absolutely mental. Brown was an instrumental player in the season where we won the PL & CL double, including playing the final until the end of extra time when he got subbed off for a penalty taker, and assisted for Ronaldo's goal. Oh, and Carrick and Hargreaves were also instrumental in that season, both played the entire final and scored in the shootout.
> 
> I'd hate to see what we could do with good players 8*D


yeah, it is absolutely mental to rate him whatsoever


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That seb larsson rumor that arsenal are interested is bs why would we try signing him when we let him go years ago. was not good enough then and hes not good enough now.

Also Cahill is a top CB, him and TV5 would be a solid partnership. 

Only utd fans rate brown so highly.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It's mental to say he's never won anything without keeping the bench warm, when he was playing as first choice right back in the most successful season last decade. Played 36 league games alone that year, and was one of the first names on the team sheet, but whatever. Now he's 31 and behind highly successful younger signings like Smalling and Rafael in the pecking order, he's clearly never had any worth for the team.

Been a great servant for the club, gets way too much stick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

doesnt mean he did anything


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Genuinely, the only explanation for this is you didn't watch the Premier or Champions league that season. He was quality that year.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Brown isn't that good. He's a player I'd like to have in my squad but not as a regular first team player - same with O'Shea and Carrick (who whilst being good he just does not come across like a player who should be a first team player at United - Everton, Villa yeah but not the top 4/5).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

you're doing it wrong vader. he's a deadset superstar.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Brown and O'Shea are excellent squad players. Carrick's a step above that IMO, quality player. He had a poor season but he was great for us beforehand. It says it all that having won nothing and then signing him, we went on to win 4 of the next 5 league titles. He got ripped apart by Xavi, Iniesta and Messi, but that'd be because he's human.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

are there any players at united that aren't good ngn


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Well yeah I'd rather have Carrick than Brown or O'Shea but there are so many other players who I'd put before him and, whilst this is off the top of my head, I'd say all of the top 10 this season have a better midfielder than Carrick.

EDIT: Top 7 do anyway.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> Brown isn't that good. He's a player I'd like to have in my squad but not as a regular first team player - same with O'Shea and Carrick (who whilst being good he just does not come across like a player who should be a first team player at United - Everton, Villa yeah but not the top 4/5).


a balanced post from a united fan, i'm shocked.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Genuinely, the only explanation for this is you didn't watch the Premier or Champions league that season. He was quality that year.


technically kiz never watches it ;D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Obertan is the next Henry 8*D 

Most utd fans think there whole squad are quality players.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

-Owen's nowhere near the quality he used to be, still has a role but he's nothing but a squad player at this stage and I wouldn't trust him to start the big games
-Anderson's showing glimses of potential but isn't progressing at the rate I was hoping
-O'Shea's solid, dependable and not a lot more, even though I'm a big fan
-Evans has had some shockers, and some good performances. Inconsistent
-Fletcher's a quality player coming off a very disappointing season, and looking forward to seeing how/if he bounces back
-Obertan hasn't been good so far
-Gibson's pretty average
-Bebe, well, he's fast
-De Laet hasn't shown much since signing
-Kuszczak was very inconsistent, and towards the end of the season, downright terrifying

Won't count the squad members who are basically youth team players, or guys that have been out on loan.

Basically what you've done is confuse a formerly very good defender, who had huge potential and at times (2007/08 in particular) was a vital player but has since lost form and fallen out of favour, with a player who's never done anything of note and is rubbish.

*Overrated*: When a team has finished 1st, 1st, 1st, 2nd, 1st and had 3 CL final appearances in the last 3 years, it'd surely stand to reason that the majority of the squad actually _are_ quality, no? 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

majority isnt wes brown

right back is a useless position anyway


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I dont really rate brown that highly, would really bother me if he left, along with the likes of evans, carrick, o'shea, obertan left if it meant some of the youth players coming through like pogba, morrison, tunnicliffe etc...

Out of the fringe players i would only be annoyed if Anderson left, im a fan of his and has shown his potential in some matches, but not enough of them.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> Chelsea are so fucking shit at hyping up rumors of transfers. Every top club has news today except for Chelsea. We can't even nail a damn coach yet. :no:


But Chelsea are also so historically quiet on everything.

January transfer window, crickets chirping, OH SHIT FERNANDO TORRES AND DAVID LUIZ, take a nap, have a coffee...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

on SSN, Sunerland have bid for gibson, brown and one other (probably welbeck)

they can have gibson and brown


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> *I dont really rate brown that highly, would really bother me if he left*, along with the likes of evans, carrick, o'shea, obertan left if it meant some of the youth players coming through like pogba, morrison, tunnicliffe etc...
> 
> Out of the fringe players i would only be annoyed if Anderson left, im a fan of his and has shown his potential in some matches, but not enough of them.


I agree with that, now. He has been quality for us in the past, though, and if he stayed it wouldn't be a bad thing. Happy with a squad role, plenty of experience (5 league titles, 2 European cups, not bad) and a local lad that's been with the club forever. Not bad to have in the dressing room, but if the rumours about him and Fergie are true, then he'll be gone.

I'd be gutted to see Carrick leave tbh, but the midfield does need strengthening.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

apparently the unnamed player isnt welbeck, its O'shea. They can have all 3 then 

edit: apparently the bid is over £12m for the 3, hopefully its accepted, would turn out a very good day for me, one of my favourite player is coming in and 3 of my least favourite going out


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao. There's no way O'Shea is leaving. Fergie loves him and his versatility. Really hope Brown doesn't go either. Gibson, I don't have this "he's not good enough for Utd" view that alot of other kneejerk fans do (he's only 22 ffs, remember what happened with Fletcher?) but I feel maybe he'll go for regular first team spot over squad player.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I honestly don't know how anyone could want O'Shea out, he offers so much to the squad. 100% clean sheet record in goal, too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

o'shea and suarez, top keepers in the league


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Fuck off, keep O'Shea! Very handy squad player, can play across the back and will be useful when we have our annual defensive crisis.
The other two? Take 'em.

But don't take O'Shea away .


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao. There's no way O'Shea is leaving. Fergie loves him and his versatility. Really hope Brown doesn't go either. Gibson, I don't have this "he's not good enough for Utd" view that alot of other kneejerk fans do (he's only 22 ffs, remember what happened with Fletcher?) but I feel maybe he'll go for regular first team spot over squad player.


When we have the likes of Pogba and Tunicliffe coming through both who look better players than Gibson, i would prefer to see those getting chances ahead of gibson


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

not sure why with 20 mil (presuming the henderson deal is done) sunderland would target 2 over 30's defenders and a midfielder that has shown little so far.

they should target guys nearing the end of their contract. or uset the 20 mil towards a young guy to replace henderson.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gibson hasn't shown a single ounce of potential, which is why I can be 'kneejerk' and say he's garbage. We're United, not a lesser team that can afford to give shit a chance in the hope that it comes good. He's usually praised for his long range efforts but I think I've seen him score once, without it being deflected.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

not sure if people have seen this, but i saw it on the world game's tumblr:












> ESPN’s Ian Darke and John Harkes dug back into the old misconception about “what could have been” if Villarreal’s Giuseppe Rossi, a New Jersey native who plays his international football for Italy, would have declared for the USMNT. This all came after both Jozy Altidore and Juan Agudelo were subbed off in the second half against Spain. Rossi RT’d this bit above after those comments came on the ESPN telecast.
> 
> Accusations of some sort of football “treason” are obviously misguided because for one, Rossi holds both Italian and American citizenship and moved back to Italy at the age of 12 to be part of Parma’s youth system. The wishful thinking about Rossi in a USMNT kit comes because he was purely raised and taught from those teenage years by the Italian system, loyal to the Azzurri and played for them at every international level before his first call-up to the senior team. Bruce Arena didn’t even bother to look at him until the Italian system had done all the work.
> 
> And let’s be perfectly honest with ourselves: if Giuseppe had been, say, Joey Rossi and gone through the U.S. system of collegiate soccer and MLS, it’s likely he wouldn’t be half the player he is right now — and the only reason he doesn’t get more attention right now is because he plays for a Spanish team that isn’t Barcelona or Real Madrid, although there are rumors he’ll be signing with the former rather soon. He was playing for Manchester United, Newcastle & Parma in his late teens. Players coming through the American system don’t come up on the radars of top-notch European clubs that early.
> 
> When the USSF plucks guys like Juan Agudelo, Jose Francisco Torres, Herculez Gomez, and Jermaine Jones in this fluid nationality game that is permissible under FIFA, we don’t get to play the aggrieved party for Rossi. He wouldn’t be who he is without Italian soccer and his heritage, and it’s silly to think he would have spurned the Azzurri for the USMNT.
> 
> Rossi is symptomatic of the larger problem of the U.S. soccer system being unable to consistently develop creative players (non-keepers) that can regularly compete in the best leagues of international club soccer. Raging at him for some sort of alleged treason won’t fix that.


pretty fucking disgusting to say something like that.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That's a pretty damn reprehensible comment. Some people seem to think access to a computer gives them a reason to act like scum, doubt the person would ever say such a thing in real life, not least to his face.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What's "USMNT"? United States mens national team?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

yes

maybe i should go abuse vieri on twitter for not choosing australia to play for. will make me feel much more like a man.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Twitter is full of cunts. Celebs and footballers get abuse daily for no reason.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Phil Jones is fucking quality hope it get's sorted soon, top signing. Sorry Nige but you get a nice 15m.

S'land can have gibbo for sure and brown can go sadly, no way should o'shea go great squad player and versatile.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Both of rossi's parents are italian and he was trained in italy, why should he want to play for USA?. Was really disappointed when he left united.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Even if I was born in America, lived there my entire life and didn't speak a word of Italian but had Italian grandparents, I'd be on the plane to Rome quicker than these retards can spell S.I.D.S


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Manchester?










London?










What a woman.

Make it happen, Roman.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

oh yeah, neuer passed his medical and signed a 5 year deal with bayern


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apperantly Rossi was a CUNT in the United dressing room..Hence SAF moving him on


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Feel sorry for Aston Villa. Rafa Benitez to be confirmed as manager in next 48 hours.

Everytime he's built a squad of his own he's been fired Osasuna (he got relegated) Valencia won title twice with Hector Cupers side then destroyed them and got fired. Liverpool won Champions League with Gerard Houlliers side then took Liverpool out of the top 4.

Couple a quid on Villa to go don if he takes job.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> Make it happen, Roman.


Are you making your own rumours and hoping they catch on? :side:


Tevez is never returning to Manchester. One less cunt in the city. Just a million or so more to go.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Phil Jones signing has been confirmed, 5 year deal, undisclosed fee

also on twitter 


> Arsenal had bid accepted for jones, spoke to him last night and were prepared to offer bigger wages than utd. Jones chose utd cause of n west connection and footballing reasons. Wenger did all he could


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I wonder if Wenger tried to seal the deal by informing him that they had signed _JENKINSON_ from Charlton Athletic and it was "just the start of the process" ... ?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

"Well, you'll have a lot of work ahead of you to get in front of Djourou, Koscielny and Squillaci but if you work at it, one day you - an English player - could dream of reaching their standards."


----------



## DB

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Feel sorry for Aston Villa. Rafa Benitez to be confirmed as manager in next 48 hours.
> 
> Everytime he's built a squad of his own he's been fired Osasuna (he got relegated) *Valencia won title twice with Hector Cupers side then destroyed them and got fired*. Liverpool won Champions League with Gerard Houlliers side then took Liverpool out of the top 4.
> 
> Couple a quid on Villa to go don if he takes job.


Rafa wasn't sacked by Valencia, he resigned over transfer policy. He isn't a bad manager, anyone who could win the Champions League with that Liverpool squad must at least be half decent.

Also why is this in the transfer thread?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Phil Jones signing has been confirmed, 5 year deal, undisclosed fee
> 
> also on twitter


Footballing reasons being if he came to Arsenal he'd actually play lol. Wouldnt surprise me if we offered more money we always piss money at kids.

will be a good signing for United even if at £16M he barely plays for a couple of years. Vidic, Evans, Smalling and Rio i think Jones's game time will be limited unless United shift him to right back which if they do i will personally go to OT and shoot SAF in the head because Jones and Cahill cb's for England would be sweet.

You're all totally jealous that we signed Finland u19's captain though just give us the league now noway any one can stop the force of JENKINSON.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



haribo said:


> Are you making your own rumours and hoping they catch on? :side:


No, I'm just being lazy and not posting sources. Don't hate, Haribo. I'm sure Charlie Adamn is going to be a good Scholes replacement 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



DB said:


> Rafa wasn't sacked by Valencia, he resigned over transfer policy. He isn't a bad manager, anyone who could win the Champions League with that Liverpool squad must at least be half decent.
> 
> Also why is this in the transfer thread?


Cos im Gunner14 ill do what i want. And The valencia board refused to give him any money because he wanted to sign shite. it was pretty much quit or we'll fire you anyway deal.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> No, I'm just being lazy and not posting sources. Don't hate, Haribo. I'm sure Charlie Adamn is going to be a good Scholes replacement 8*D


Sorry I can't hear you over the tumbleweed that is your transfer window. (Y)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Footballing reasons being if he came to Arsenal he'd actually play lol. Wouldnt surprise me if we offered more money we always piss money at kids.
> 
> will be a good signing for United even if at £16M he barely plays for a couple of years. Vidic, Evans, Smalling and Rio i think Jones's game time will be limited unless United shift him to right back which if they do i will personally go to OT and shoot SAF in the head because Jones and Cahill cb's for England would be sweet.
> 
> You're all totally jealous that we signed Finland u19's captain though just give us the league now noway any one can stop the force of JENKINSON.


:lmao jones switched to right back, we have rafael and fabio for that position, jones position wont be changed. Smalling and Jones will be englands cb's. Evans is rumoured to be leaving anyway, and Jones is better than him anyway


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Evans to A-League.

You heard it here first (from me).


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao jones switched to right back, we have rafael and fabio for that position, jones position wont be changed. Smalling and Jones will be englands cb's. Evans is rumoured to be leaving anyway, and Jones is better than him anyway


I put how stupid a descision it would be in the post. try reading.

So is Jones going to play above Rio and Vidic?? Then when 1 gets injured Smalling will be next in. So again point stand unless he plays right back he'll barely play next season.

Understand or would you like a picture?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> I put how stupid a descision it would be in the post. try reading.


i know im just saying the thought of it is ridiculous and it would never happen


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

A picture would be interesting :hmm:...

Villa dodged a bullet. A big, fat, goateed bullet.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

KING LOUIS was tweeting with Tony Bellew the boxer, discussing SEAMUS COLEMAN and how 60k was such a massive bargain.

Saha said "@TonyBellew With Seamus, I Will love to see that Midfield to feed Klose Beck Ba Vic and me."

He also mentioned Gio Dos Santos for whatever reason... *Clutching straws*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Dos Santos would be a good signing for a team like Everton. I know Spurs have enough quality out wide, but I still don't understand why he and Bassong (good defender) are on the chopping blocks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

phil jones is surely too old for arsene.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

he's too english for Arsene


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

too talented.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*










YAY!

:argh:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> phil jones is surely too old for arsene.


You must not have heard that Arsene is rallying up a blockbuster deal. Letting Nasri and Fabregas go for the return of Pires, Henry, and Viera. Bergkamp talking about coming out of retirement.

Don't mind me, just making up my own rumors since Chelsea not having news in days is making me go crazy. :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gervinho will apparently be signed by monday. An alright signing if he comes in be good if we get hazard as well considering they play together.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Destiny said:


> YAY!
> 
> :argh:


wearing comoloi's gear :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Just when you thought it was safe to come back to the Emirates. 1st the epic signing that shook the footballing world to it's core forcing Man United and Liverpool to spunk out £36 million between them to combat the spending power of Arsenal in Carl Jenkinson. 

Today we push the boat out even further and aim to sign one of the worst footballers in the premiership. Cant track runners, cant deal with pace, cant tackle, the leader of a defence that very nearly got relegated. Oh yes sports fans Chris Samba to Arsenal. Commence shitting yourselves. I know i am =(


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That's actually happening?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Not sure if Arsene is serious.

It'll be interesting to see what Blackburn do now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Three young Gunners were awarded new contracts at the same time as the signing of Jenkinson was announced. Benik Afobe, Chuks Aneke and Oguzhan Ozyakup were all rewarded for their good form with extensions to their current deals.


cracking names


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

OZYAKUP

WHAT A STAR


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

They've been prolific.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We have been linked with samba since january so its no surprise. Hopefully we get Cahill instead tho.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

has anyone told arsene neither are 18 year old frenchies?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Has anybody seen Gervinho play? How is he?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He's quick, young and has an end product. Would be a good signing, be even better if we get hazard to go along with him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> has anyone told arsene neither are 18 year old frenchies?


Someone should we need 1. Amazingly we have no 18 year old frenchmen in our club. Our reserves and youth team now has a majority of english which explains why they got beat 10-0 by villa reserves.



Razor King said:


> Has anybody seen Gervinho play? How is he?


he's class. only knows one way to play Gets ball not afraid to take people on. A typical beat your man then get the ball in the box winger (occasional position). When he plays up front he's like Walcott but with strength.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We have Coquelin. He's 20 and was out on loan last season.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> We have Coquelin. He's 20 and was out on loan last season.


Doubt he'll come back tbh. Was that bad at centre mid we tried making him a rb. Sent him to Lorient this year and they've been playing him centre mid so think he'll be off back to france.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So, is this Gervinho deal going on, or it's just one of those rumors?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Razor King said:


> So, is this Gervinho deal going on, or it's just one of those rumors?


He's deffnatly leaving france and apparently will sign for either Arsenal, Liverpool or Newcastle.

Liverpool are supposedly close to a £20M deal for Juan Mata so i think thats them out So that leaves us and Newcastle. I hope to god we get him because the other winger we're linked to is Downing. 

I think id give on football if our signing this summer were Downing and Samba


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It should be announced by monday from what ive heard. Hazard should be a good shout as well considering we have first refusal on him. Coquelin will probably go back to lorient as well.

Theres still rumors that were in for Sakho. Would be a good buy as hes a quality defender.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Hazard announced at the start of the window that he had decided he would stay with Lille after previously being open to a move. I doubt he's going anywhere now.



Gunner14 said:


> He's deffnatly leaving france and apparently will sign for either Arsenal, Liverpool or Newcastle.
> 
> Liverpool are supposedly close to a £20M deal for Juan Mata so i think thats them out So that leaves us and Newcastle. I hope to god we get him because the other winger we're linked to is Downing.
> 
> I think id give on football if our signing this summer were Downing and Samba


The Mata thing is good news, because I really don't see Downing as a player who should be starting for a team who wants to play CL (which is what we should be wanting). I don't think we were ever really in the race for Gervinho with you guys and Newcastle anyway.

We've been linked with Cissokho again too. Yes please.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Klose signs for Lazio. Sorry Everton fans.

Bayern Munich, chelsea and Inter are all keen on Hazard now apparently.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Forgot about Hazard saying that :sad: 

Seen a few rumblings that were in negotiation's with barca over Cesc. If he goes this summer i would use the money to hijack any move for sneijder.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> Forgot about Hazard saying that :sad:
> 
> Seen a few rumblings that were in negotiation's with barca over Cesc. If he goes this summer i would use the money to hijack any move for sneijder.


there is probably less than 1% chance sneijder would want to join arsenal ahead of united, chelsea and even man city, and arsenal wouldn't pay his wages anyway


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We would pay his wages with cesc gone. Depends if any of those teams bid for him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> Forgot about Hazard saying that :sad:
> 
> Seen a few rumblings that were in negotiation's with barca over Cesc. If he goes this summer i would use the money to hijack any move for sneijder.





united_07 said:


> there is probably less than 1% chance sneijder would want to join arsenal ahead of united, chelsea and even man city, and arsenal wouldn't pay his wages anyway


Sneijder doesnt want to leave italy he's the highest paid player in Serie A. Wont take anything less than £175k a week so there is not a chance in hell he would ever sign for Arsenal for a max of £90k. Can't see him signing for anyone with those wages.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11688_6971179,00.html

That would be an awesome signing for Liverpool. (scott Dann for people who cba clicking the link)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

henrywinter Henry Winter 
Connor Wickham getting treatment on ankle after (fair) challenge by Phil Jones. Trying to run it off #engU21s

Wickham now coming off, hobbling away from #engU21s training

recently signed united player jones trying to take out our next signing :side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> recently signed united player jones trying to take out our next signing :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

roberto martinez and owen coyle linked to villa job.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

with hacking skills like that, are you sure he didnt join stoke?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Liverpool are weighing up a move for left backs Nacho Monreal, 25, of Osasuna or Lyon's Aly Cissokho, 23, each at £9million.
Monreal Or Cissokho

doubt thats true...but please Cissokho.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Bolton have a bid turned down for Cameron Jerome. (sky sports news clicker thingy latest update)


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I wish Chelsea would show interest in Gervinho.

Front three of Gervinho, Drogba, and Kalou. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

nah you'll buy bendtner. he'll take you to glory


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

aly would cost a lot more than 9 mil.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i know. 






greatness of suarez/kuyt :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Cissokho + Mata would be the ideal next two buys. I've seen a few things about us being after Jeffren too. Apparently it was enough to make him comment on it and say he was proud of our interest in him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wenger tells Cesc pack your bags and fooooookkk off. Can go anywhere he wants just not to the premiership. Year too late hopefully we can still get around £30M for him


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

the next few years will see a fair few barca/real madrid fringe players leave. especially guys in positions already held by youngish guys (messi, ronaldo, mascherano)

i saw bojan to liverpool for 15 mil a couple of days ago. would be an excellent buy. good goal sense, very young, and has developed in a winning culture with some of the best players in the world. whether he would want to leave that environment is a different question.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> the next few years will see a fair few barca/real madrid fringe players leave. especially guys in positions already held by youngish guys (messi, ronaldo, mascherano)
> 
> *i saw bojan to liverpool for 15 mil a couple of days ago. would be an excellent buy. good goal sense, very young, and has developed in a winning culture with some of the best players in the world. whether he would want to leave that environment is a different question.*


if that were true, i'd just pass out from excitement.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We've been linked to him a bit, but I've never seen anything concrete about it. Just a few articles saying we're interested.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

United and Villa are looking to sort out the Ashley Young deal today. (again from Sky Sports new ticker)


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If we sign Young then we'd have a player in the squad who could take a corner. That'd be a novelty.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

does it mention a price? the one i've seen tossed around is 16 mil.

laughable.

actually, i take that back. he's only 25. thought he was older than that. 16 mil wouldnt be that bad then.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Too bad he'll probably be on the bench for the vast majority of the season. 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> Gervinho will apparently be signed by monday. An alright signing if he comes in be good if we get hazard as well considering they play together.


I hope not, I wanted to copy his hair cut :argh:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> does it mention a price? the one i've seen tossed around is 16 mil.
> 
> laughable.


@SkyBet_Jonathan: We have suspended all betting on Ashley Young after a flurry of bets on him to move to Manchester United.
12:02
Breaking News: Sky Sports sources understand Aston Villa forward Ashley Young's representatives have held talks with Manchester United. More to follow shortly.

thats all it says so far.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Young and Jones, I suppose we need a few homegrown players after losing Neville, Scholes and the trio that could be heading to Sunderland.
There's rumours that O'Shea wants to wait for any offers from other clubs.
I think he's right, he could definitely do a job for a bigger club than Sunderland, (no offence Sunderland fans :side some team like Villa or Everton maybe.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm surprised SAF would let O'Shea go. He's obviously not one of the best RBs in the world, but he can also play CB, plus he provides experience in a position where United lack a bit (especially since Brown, who can also play RB, is likely to be off).


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Vitesse Arnhem in the Eredisive are offering Steve McClaren a £50M warchest to take them from relegation candidates to title contenders.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Bojan has been linked with so many top clubs. Id rather have Afellay. 

Teams are stepping up there interest in Clichy, apparently Juve are the front runners.

Also Oxlade-Chamberlain and Ricky Alvarez are near signing for us.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> I wish Chelsea would show interest in Gervinho.
> 
> Front three of Gervinho, Drogba, and Kalou. 8*D


Your love for Kalou is hilarious. If only you were Chelsea manager and played him every game.










In this transfer window, United are desperately in need a goalkeeper and one (if not two) centre mids. So far we've got a centre back and a winger. Good job team.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



haribo said:


> Your love for Kalou is hilarious. If only you were Chelsea manager and played him every game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this transfer window, United are desperately in need a goalkeeper and one (if not two) centre mids. *So far we've got a centre back and a winger. Good job team.*


obviously only bought so they couldn't come here.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Obviously.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Liverpool never actually had a bid accepted by blackburn did they? he had more chance of going to Arsenal than Liverpool. Liverpool can do better than Young as well.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I wouldn't mind seeing Brown and Gibson go to be honest. Brown just hasn't been in form for a while now and Gibson, although showing potential towards the latter half of the season, has been inconsistent. I hope O'Shea stays as despite a poor start to last season, he's been a real asset to the team. He's done well at right back, left back, centre back and surprised me with how he played in the central defence midfield role. I just can't see him leaving.

I'm pleased with the news about Jones, he can have a very bright future with United and showed a lot of promise last season with Blackburn. I'd love to see how a pairing of Jones and Smalling would do. Furthermore, the rumoured Ashley Young talks are pleasing to hear. I'm a fan of Young and he seems to be growing in confidence now and is getting better and better after each season. 

All we need now is a creative central midfielder. I was really hoping for Modrić but that might seem unlikely after reading this: http://football-talk.co.uk/25987/advisor-modric-will-not-go-to-manchester-united/. However, this article has just been posted: http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...in-samir-nasri-pursuit-after-luka-modric-blow about Sir Alex gunning for Nasri. Hopefully, we find a suitable replacement for Scholes and someone who can fill that creative central midfield role.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



haribo said:


> Your love for Kalou is hilarious. If only you were Chelsea manager and played him every game.


Agreed. Kalou really isn't anything more than a sub who can come on and sneak a goal in every now and then. Nowhere near consistent enough to be a starter at a big club.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Foreshadowed said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...in-samir-nasri-pursuit-after-luka-modric-blow about Sir Alex gunning for Nasri. Hopefully, we find a suitable replacement for Scholes and someone who can fill that creative central midfield role.


Thats from the metro lol. The only place in the world that makes up more shite than goal.com. Nasri won't leave Arsenal guaranteed.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

jones, what a waste of money. lol at you guys :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> He's deffnatly leaving france and apparently will sign for either Arsenal, Liverpool or Newcastle.
> 
> Liverpool are supposedly close to a £20M deal for Juan Mata so i think thats them out So that leaves us and Newcastle. I hope to god we get him because the other winger we're linked to is Downing.
> 
> I think id give on football if our signing this summer were Downing and Samba


Samba is okay, considering Arsenal's top three at the back, but Downing would be a step backwards. Downing fits well for a team in the bottom half but not a top-4 team.

Yes, I do hope we get a quality forward and Gervinho seems right, from what I've heard.

I'm hoping Real Madrid come for Fabregas since they are willing to spend more than Barca. But 30 million is cheap for someone like Fabregas, honestly.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If nasri goes i cannot see wenger selling him to an english team. We will get more than 30m for Cesc easily. Downing will be no where near the Arsenal squad those rumors are just silly season at its best.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nasri was just trying to get more money out of Arsenal. No chance he's actually going anywhere.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nasri is not 100% certain to stay. All depends if Cesc goes and who we look to bring in.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Thats from the metro lol. The only place in the world that makes up more shite than goal.com. Nasri won't leave Arsenal guaranteed.


Meh, only posted it because of the stories about Nasri being uncertain about signing a new contract with Arsenal and obviously wanting more money. I don't think we'll get him but just thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

just saw a rumor that said Bendtner and 20m to bayern for Ribery 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The Metro is once suggested that Barcelona were interested in a swap deal with Newcastle, giving the Carles Puyol for Steven Taylor :lmao

Also, for the record, goal.com doesn't make up rumours, they always sight their souces. Unfortunately some of those sources are absolute rubbish. So in essense, they're perpetuating made up rumours which is just as bad really.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lolmetro

20 million plus Bendtner for Ribery? Not sure how I feel about that, if true.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao Steven Taylor's a ledge, we'd have never taken that deal :side:

Cabaye having his medical tomorrow apparently, and we're still chasing Gameiro but he prefers abroad. Insomnia still a possibility but doubt we'd pay £12M.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So we are about to spend 30m+ on a winger and a center back. Hmm. Good players no doubt. But would have preferred replacements for VDS and Scholes to come in first.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If Fabregas goes, Nasri will stay for sure. If Fabregas stays, I can't see Wenger agreeing to Nasri's wages.

Alvarez is the direct replacement for Cesc though... So what's the situation with him?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm not sure how I feel about that either. Ribery is class, no doubt, and Bentner probably needs to go. But 20M is a lot of money for a 28 yr old who won't have much of a resale value. I know people have been saying Arsenal need more experience, and while Ribery has experience, he won't be much of a leader who'll show the youngsters the way. He's a very introverted man and can be difficult to work with at times. He's had injury problems too recently, and although he's not all about pace, another injury and he could have completely lost his pace by age 30 which could limit his effectiveness, particularly from wide.

So I think overall it's too much risk for the potential reward. He'll want wages similar to Nasri anyway, so we'd be better off just giving Nasri what he wants as he's essentially a younger and arguably better version of Franck.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Where is that Bendtner rumour from? Sounds like a crock of shit to me.

And if Fabregas goes, Nasri will too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I reckon the De Gea deal is already sorted. Probably decided not to announce it, so that he can avoid pressure at the U21 EURO Championship.

No way would Ferguson say he wanted a player he knew he wouldn't get.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I think Nasri stays regardless of what happens to Cesc. Just don't see him leaving.

Oh and meh on if we complete the deals for Young and Jones. Atleast it helps with our English players quota 8*D.

Next, SEBASTIEN THE GREAT FREY plz. And Modric. Or Bale.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

With Jones coming in, I hope we ship out Evans - terrible season least year and hasn't been good before then, if we can get a decent amount for him I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Evans won't leave. He was damn good in 08/09 and wasn't too bad in 09/10 either, sure he didn't have a good year but ffs that's a true kneejerk reaction. Give the lad some time, he's only young still.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

knew that post was coming


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd give Evans another year, he's shown he is a good defender but he was wank last year, I wouldn't rush him out the door yet.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> knew that post was coming


Speaking sense is speaking sense son.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Damn good = average? Show me a season where he's been able to string a couple of good games together. I get that you defend United players, well average United players, but surely you can see when someone isn't that good? You can tell if a player is going to develop into something good - you can see it with the twins, Smalling and Hernandez but surely you can't see anything in Gibson & Evans.

There's nothing knee-jerk about being honest in regards to a shit to average player.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Lukaku and Chelsea gonna work out a deal by Saturday it seems! So happy if it goes through.

And apparently Neymar is in the region of 41 million, so it looks like we won't be going for him. I think a midfielder is a priority anyways. If we get Lukaku we still have good options in Sturridge, Drogba, and Torres (maybe) up front. I feel like Kalou and Anelka will head out this summer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

chelsea should go after pastore


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*










EWWWW. Couldn't they just leave out the Blue cubes? Would have been great without it.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I wouldn't say I was trolling, more banter really.
> 
> Anyway, do City need anyone? If Tevez goes, then maybe but Tevez, Balotelli, Dzeko, grand up front.
> Loads of midfielders, defence seems solid enough, keeper is good.
> 
> Who do City need?


They need to buy lots of players. Half the city team is very, very average. They rely on four-five players who are of a very high quality to carry the rest of the team.

Paying nearly 30 million for a guy like Milner says it all really.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

buying lots and lots of players will mean ending up with more milners.

half a team of star players isnt bad either. hart, kompany, tevez, silva, yaya are all stars, and johnson is well on his way to becoming one.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Vader13 said:


> *Damn good = average? Show me a season where he's been able to string a couple of good games together*. I get that you defend United players, well average United players, but surely you can see when someone isn't that good? You can tell if a player is going to develop into something good - you can see it with the twins, Smalling and Hernandez but surely you can't see anything in Gibson & Evans.
> 
> There's nothing knee-jerk about being honest in regards to a shit to average player.


08/09 son. He played in our longest clean sheet run, and he had some impressive games during that time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> 08/09 son. He played in our longest clean sheet run, and he had some impressive games during that time.


I'm one of the few who have not jumped on the Evans hate wagon and it is mainly for that run. But he has had some howlers when he played in the season just gone.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm very hateful. We'd have about 5 players if I was in charge, so ignore most of my comments as they'll be a huge exaggeration. Although Evans and Gibson really are shit.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Usain Bolt says he's good enough to play for Man Utd. 



> I definitely think I am good enough to play for Manchester United because I am quick and have some skills. I have to refine it a little bit but I should be good enough."


This counts as a transfer rumour right?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

1. Knock long balls over the top.
2. Give chase, Usain.
3. Rinse and repeat until he scores. (He's probably a shit finisher)
4. Trophies.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Bebe and Bolt on the wings 8*D


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> buying lots and lots of players will mean ending up with more milners.
> 
> half a team of star players isnt bad either. hart, kompany, tevez, silva, yaya are all stars, and johnson is well on his way to becoming one.


I think they'd rather great footballers as opposed to stars. Hart is decent, nothing more, nothing less - slightly better than Given. Silva and Toure don't bring it every match though both can be tremendous. Tevez and Kompany are both awesome.

With their money they could afford to have quite a few more world class players. On paper I'd still only say they were fourth best in the premiership regardless of Arsenal's dire defence.

Bolt at United would be funny but even more amusing would be Tyson Gay joining a top club - worst selling t-shirt ever.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



haribo said:


> Your love for Kalou is hilarious. If only you were Chelsea manager and played him every game.


You could've at least picked a post where I was being serious. It's not like the post you quoted had anything to do with the fact that that'd be an Ivory Coast front three or anything.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Samba is apparently very close to signing for us. Decent cb but i would still go for Cahill as well. 

Nasri would still leave if Cesc went. He wants more money and wants to see big signings come in.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Cant blame him. Being profitable and making the top 4 every year is nice, but in the end of the day the primary mission in this sport is to win something.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He said he would speak after the poland game tonight so hopefully its resolved by then.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> Samba is apparently very close to signing for us. Decent cb but i would still go for Cahill as well.
> 
> Nasri would still leave if Cesc went. He wants more money and wants to see big signings come in.


Does he not know Jenkinson is 6 foot 2 and at 9 letters i think that classes as a big name too. What more do want nasri  lol.

When is Samba decent??? He can head a ball but not much else. We're finishing 6th if we sign him



redeadening said:


> Cant blame him. Being profitable and making the top 4 every year is nice, but in the end of the day the primary mission in this sport is to win something.


The aim of the club is too ensure a strong bond between club and fans. Thats the most important thing. _ Ivan Gazidis will never live that down.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If the aim of the club is to ensure a strong bond then why do the majority of players leave arsenal roughly around the time they peak?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Who's in this so called majority? 

and Samba is decent.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



redeadening said:


> If the aim of the club is to ensure a strong bond then why do the majority of players leave arsenal roughly around the time they peak?


ask Ivan. Clearly taking the no1 player is bigger than the club too seriously. No1 player is bigger than the club but losing two quality players a year is beyond a joke

2006 - Bergkamp retires and Pires leaves
2007 - Henry and Ljungberg
2008 - Hleb and Gilberto
2009 - Adebayor and Toure
2010 - we were ok
2011 - Fabregas and Nasri????


Team thats left arsenal and still good enough for premiership use

Stuart Taylor

J.Hoyte - Norviedt - Toure - Cole

Hleb -- Diarra -- Muamba -- Reyes

------Eduardo --- Adebayor

Subs - Matthew Connoley, Jay Simpson, Fran Merida, Aliadiere, Seb Larsson


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ahh Reyes, my lasting memory of him was Gary Neville & Co. kicking the shit out of him a few years back at Old Trafford.

T'was hilarious :lmao.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Ahh Reyes, my lasting memory of him was Gary Neville & Co. kicking the shit out of him a few years back at Old Trafford.
> 
> T'was hilarious :lmao.


Aye just a shame the cunts always get away with the thug tactics. One day United wont be scared to play against us anymore. Prob next year when we have Samba lol, My lasting memory of him was him signing my Reyes 9 away shirt only new signing ive ever had on the back of a football shirt. he was my football manager love child then we signed him in real life 

Then jealous of his talents pathetic footballers kicked him so he took his ball and went to a better league.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

These Nasri rumours seem to be picking up a bit.
Well, Redcafe is getting all hot and sweaty at the moment with all the talk.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

still think its just nasri's agent wanting more money


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

A lot of these agents are dicks. Nasri's agent. Neymar's agent who shot down _Neymar's_ comments about wanting to join Chelsea (seriously). Landon Donovan's agent who acted like Serie A wasn't any better than MLS.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Twitter is going mental with people posting Nasri speaks Talks with Arsenal ongoing no reason to panic.

He wants £110,000 grand a week same as what Cesc is on thats all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yip, football agents rank just behind tabloid football journalists in terms of cunt-ish professions.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Lots of people are retweeting this

Arsenal FC and Samir Nasri regret to announce they failed to agree contract terms due to irrecincilable differences. (cant find where the tweet started from though so probably bullshit) 

But given a choice right now between Wenger or Nasri i choose Nasri. Get Wenger gone.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

No way in hell he will go to utd. Personally i think he will sign.

Forget what twitter is saying theres a fake Nasri agent account on there spouting shite. Why you would choose nasri over wenger is beyond me. Hes had one outstanding half a season here.

The times is reporting that liverpool have bid 5m for Clichy. More plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That tweet is from an account that was created a few hours ago and has around 100 followers.
In other words, booooolchit.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> No way in hell he will go to utd. Personally i think he will sign.
> 
> Forget what twitter is saying theres a fake Nasri agent account on there spouting shite. Why you would choose nasri over wenger is beyond me. Hes had one outstanding half a season here.


Because Wenger has lost his mind and thinks Samba is a talented player. For 4 years he's allowed Denilson to play football when clearly he would b better suited to be being a binman. He's allowed the club to get to a situation where an unfit striker training with the club for fitness is the 2nd best striker on the training ground (Aliadiere)

He's an absolute joke. He was fired from Monaco in 94 for trying the same fit kids bullshit he's being allowed to do here. Wenger isnt going to win us anything again. Nasri might.

Everyone has their breaking point. Being linked to Downing and Samba is mine.


on the tweet thought it would be. Like i said i couldnt find the original tweeter just saw it like 18 times in the newsfeed.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nasri has said tonight that the talks are ongoing. So anything said on there is utter shit.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Because Wenger has lost his mind and thinks Samba is a talented player. For 4 years he's allowed Denilson to play football when clearly he would b better suited to be being a binman. He's allowed the club to get to a situation where an unfit striker training with the club for fitness is the 2nd best striker on the training ground (Aliadiere)
> 
> He's an absolute joke. He was fired from Monaco in 94 for trying the same fit kids bullshit he's being allowed to do here. Wenger isnt going to win us anything again. Nasri might.
> 
> Everyone has their breaking point. Being linked to Downing and Samba is mine.


Delusional.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah, talks are ongoing.....with United! 8*D

I wish .


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd choose Wenger over Nasri any day of the week. Without thinking twice.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> Delusional.


So you think signing Downing and Samba will win us the league next year?



Evo said:


> I'd choose Wenger over Nasri any day of the week. Without thinking twice.


But you dont want to see Arsenal win anything again. Arsenal success means nothing to you. The longer Wenger carries on in charge with this bullshit now the easier it will be for Liverpool (i think your a liverpool fan) to get a spot back in the top four.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not sure if Arsene is serious.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what Blackburn do now.


If we can get £12m for Samba I'd take it right now. He is over-rated. Without Jones, him & Nelsen get caught out so often with pathetically soft goals we should just never concede. They have games where they look rock solid for 80/85 minutes but they make one mistake and we lose a goal. They're fighters but not great defenders.

£28m for Jones & Samba would be pretty good considering. We can get a couple of good centre halves for that and have plenty left over. Roger Johnson, Scott Dann, Liam Ridgewell, Matthew Upson, James Tomkins would be all decent signings but I'd love Johnson especially. Whether we could get him I don't know.

I still want Jones back on loan for a year with United having the option to recall him if they need him. I'd hate to see him on the bench. It would be such a waste.

I hope Nasri goes to Man U. Wenger's such an ignorant bastard with his constant spouting of shit. I can't stand the conceited French prick.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Juventus favorites to sign Aguero

Andy Carroll, Phil Jones, Jordan Henderson: £71m. England caps between them: 3. Reckon we'll break the £100m barrier for less than 5 caps??
(sky sports tweets of the week - great point though)


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> If we can get £12m for Samba I'd take it right now. He is over-rated. Without Jones, him & Nelsen get caught out so often with pathetically soft goals we should just never concede. They have games where they look rock solid for 80/85 minutes but they make one mistake and we lose a goal. They're fighters but not great defenders.
> 
> £28m for Jones & Samba would be pretty good considering. We can get a couple of good centre halves for that and have plenty left over. Roger Johnson, Scott Dann, Liam Ridgewell, Matthew Upson, James Tomkins would be all decent signings but I'd love Johnson especially. Whether we could get him I don't know.
> 
> *I still want Jones back on loan for a year with United having the option to recall him if they need him. I'd hate to see him on the bench. It would be such a waste.*
> 
> I hope Nasri goes to Man U. Wenger's such an ignorant bastard with his constant spouting of shit. I can't stand the conceited French prick.


All I heard about Dann recently was after missing out on Phil Jones Liverpool are now going after him instead

He'll get games mate look at Smalling wont be first choice just yet but he will be imo his a talented lad, I admit was well chuffed when signed him as looked for all the world like he was heading to Anfeild & thought be great addition to there team & SAF might be missing a trick here by not signing him but he rates Jones highly & it showed & we signed him in no time at all, great buy.

CB for next season will be Vida, Rio, Smalling, Jones & Evans (Still questions mark over Varane who himself is CB as not to long ago everybody thought signing him but we haven’t just yet so will leave him out of this list)

Evans wont leave, his had sticky patch with some poor runs but had some very solid games to, 08/09 was big reason went on that impressive clean sheet record breaking run, his still learning his trade only 22/23 got give him time, he come good, towards back end of season using him more at LB which may suggest where could go with Jones coming in, can also play RB to. 

I actually think big reason why SAF may let O'shea go over Evans is that Evans can be versatile to & is a good squad player, not saying O’shea isn’t but Evans will get better over time & his younger, O’shea 30 now & has injury problems & his performances haven’t left alot to be desired for good while now, great pro whose happy to be called upon when needed but I can understand why O’shea may not be in SAF plans for next season. 

Rio & Vida wont be used every week next season, Rio also about to turn 33 later this year & I actually think this may be Rio last season, he himself said saw himself playing maybe 2 more years at MUFC before calling it a day recently, injury problems & his age & deal running out next year I wouldn’t be shocked if he retired next season if not 2012 then 2013. Don’t get me wrong Rio class act of a player but SAF on his way to rebuilding his next team so see alot more youth coming in & being used alot more from this season onwards imo. 

And we can’t keep expecting Vida to play every week to help the back 4he'll need a rest so that’s when likes of Jones, Smalling & Evans can step it up. Were well on our way to rebuilding our next CB pairing & maybe looking at England next CB duo to in Jones/Smalling (who believe be partners at the back in under 21 Euros this weekend v Spain btw)

Wont play alot to start off with but learn from some great CBs in Vida & Rio while his at MUFC & his time will come not now but very soon im sure of it, his down earth lad I am told you know more about him then anybody else Nige & fit right in with out side in no time at all, remember saying how thought lad had alot potential about him & he looked top class & Blackburn were lucky to have him sometime last year on this forum (think might even said it to you Nige). Im excited to see him play for us, imo a new cycle is on its way & future very bright at OT if our Back 4/5 is

DdG

Rafael Smalling Jones Fabio 

In few seasons time, it also shows SAF very committed to staying at OT for a few more years yet to build his next team & leave it in great shape for the next manager when he comes in, Rome wasn’t built in a day & imo laying a good foundation down this summer & this be SAF 4 or 5th team at Man Utd, im excited to see how it all unfolds. If anyone can do it its Sir Alex his loves a challenge & his drive still there for all to see even said wants win a 20th league title last week & sure wants another crack at Barca/another Champions League winner’s medal.

Imagine A. Young for 16M & DdG for 18M will also happen add Phil Jones for 17M & already at 51M spent, still questions over Varane coming in & CF department If Berba leaves & of course no secret looking at a creative CM/Attacking midfielder.

Bit shocked when saw the Nasri stuff this morning, got admit don’t see it happening (him joining us) Think agent just drumming up interest naming us to get better deal off Arsenal with a new higher wage increase & sure get it, Wenger let fair few go & any space left go to Nasri to make sure he would stay, he seems happy at Emirates & not as if ever heard say wants leave just seems to me wants better money? Had maybe being case of wanting win something & using that as an excuse/reason maybe see him wanting out but cant see being case & highly doubt Wenger would let him go to us either. Great player mind you wouldn’t so no to him but expect him to sign new deal at Arsenal this summer. 

Also for anyone interested Ben Smith of The Times has story on Nasri tomorrow in there paper, very trust worthy source/paper first ones to tell us about Jordan Henderson to Liverpool (with Guardian to) & Has news on the Liverpool front about trying to sign another player soon, so I’ll try to post that in this thread later on when comes out.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm sure this will annoy Kiz, but:

http://www.7sur7.be/7s7/fr/1762/Pre...1/06/09/Boyata-dans-le-viseur-d-Everton.dhtml

Translated:



> The young Belgian Dedryck Boyata not often an opportunity to show with Manchester City. It must be said that competition is rather fierce at the Citizens.
> 
> "If Mancini said he intends to use Dedryck he is willing to stay," says the dad of 20-year player, whose contract ends in 2014. "My son wants to play mostly forward. There was talk of an exchange with Cahill from Bolton but that does not interest us. Everton are interested and this remains an option."
> 
> Boyata has made only 16 appearances for Manchester City this season.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> So you think signing Downing and Samba will win us the league next year?


Downing is silly season bullshit. Your acting like Samba will be our only defensive signing. 


The times reported earlier that liverpool have bidded 5m for clichy so that could be the player they are talking about monster.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Manchester United are planning a sensational £10million swoop for Arsenal midfielder Samir Nasri.
> 
> The Mirror has learned that United are exploring the possibility of luring Nasri – who's out of contract at the end of the 2011-2012 season - to Old .Trafford in a deal that would enrage Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger.
> 
> United are understood to have outlined their interest in Nasri to a third party, although the France midfielder’s agent, Jean-Pierre Bernes, has not been involved in any preliminary negotiations.
> 
> Nasri’s reluctance to enter into talks with Arsenal over a contract extension, until he is satisfied with their spending and recruitment plans for this summer, has alerted the champions to his potential availability.
> 
> United boss Alex Ferguson needs to strengthen in central midfield and Nasri's creativity and goal threat suggest he would be a perfect replacement for the recently-retired Paul Scholes.
> 
> Although United are also tracking £35m-rated Inter Milan midfielder Wesley Sneijder and £25m-rated Tottenham star Luka Modric, Nasri may be a more realistic target as he has just the one year left on his current deal.
> 
> If Nasri does refuse to sign a new contract, Arsenal would have to cash in on him this summer for a knockdown price or risk losing him for nothing when he becomes a free agent.
> 
> And it seems United are ready to test their rivals' resolve to keep Nasri, who earlier this week refused to rule out the prospect of making the controversial switch by joining the champions.
> 
> “I don’t know if I will sign a new contract," he said. “Anyway, the discussions are ongoing.
> 
> “Do I want to go to Manchester United? First, we should see if it’s real and if it’s concrete.”
> 
> Arsenal have offered Nasri a five-year deal worth £90,000-a-week which remains on the table after his representatives asked for time to decide whether to accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...-next-summer-article746006.html#ixzz1OorYVdRz


£10m :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> £10m :lmao


Year left on his deal.

Let's not pretend like loyalty means a jot to players. To most, it does not.

United can sound him out, give him more than Arsenal are giving him, guarantee him the same number of games he gets at Arsenal, and a better chance at getting titles, and he'd move in an instant. 

I'd say it'd take 15mil, but you're always risking it when letting a players contract run down.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



DeeCee said:


> Year left on his deal.
> 
> Let's not pretend like loyalty means a jot to players. To most, it does not.
> 
> United can sound him out, give him more than Arsenal are giving him, guarantee him the same number of games he gets at Arsenal, and a better chance at getting titles, and he'd move in an instant.
> 
> I'd say it'd take 15mil, but you're always risking it when letting a players contract run down.


Ashley young has a year left on his contract and he is going for £15-20m, i would rate Nasri above Young, and he is younger


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Young has a year left on his and his price is 16m. 10m is laughable and that story is bullshit as it says hes not talking to us when he is.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Really can't see Nasri coming to us. Not going to happen. And how could anyone pick Nasri over Wenger? That is just madness.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> Downing is silly season bullshit. Your acting like Samba will be our only defensive signing.
> 
> 
> The times reported earlier that liverpool have bidded 5m for clichy so that could be the player they are talking about monster.


Because he will be. The last 10 years has shown us Wenger is as shy as a virgin in a brothel in the transfer market. There has never been an occasion in any of the last 10 years when he has signed more than two players in a single window for the 1st 11.

Why should i believe he will change.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



eddiefan said:


> Really can't see Nasri coming to us. Not going to happen. And how could anyone pick Nasri over Wenger? That is just madness.


Why is it?

What other manager would be allowed to take a club so far backwards.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> But you dont want to see Arsenal win anything again. Arsenal success means nothing to you. The longer Wenger carries on in charge with this bullshit now the easier it will be for Liverpool (i think your a liverpool fan) to get a spot back in the top four.


I'm a Chelsea fan, and it has nothing to do with wanting to see Arsenal fail. I just, quite frankly, don't see Nasri as any team's key to success. Can Wenger lead a team to victory? Well, that's been proven already. Yes, Arsenal hasn't done well in quite a while, and yes, I can see why you're frustrated. But don't be so naive to actually say that you'd choose Nasri over Wenger.

He's not a team leader. He can't pick his team up when they're down. In a deadlock situation, you're not going to expect him to be the guy to make a difference. With the season on the line, in Nasri no one would trust.

Could Wenger make better decisions as a manager? Yes, he certainly could. But so could every manager. Arsenal's problem is not Wenger; it's the overall mentality of the club. They have no killer instinct. They don't finish games because nobody believes they can do it. They went from being in good position for a quadruple last season to being in position for almost nothing and being lucky to hang onto their Champions League spot because they just don't have the mental toughness or the chain-link strength, as a team, to do it.

This is a problem Wenger can fix. It's not a problem Nasri can fix.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Why is it?
> 
> What other manager would be allowed to take a club so far backwards.


If Wenger leaves now, Arsenal will most probably go 7 seasons without a trophy. I would have faith in him for at least one more season. He can be a arrogant and stubborn guy, but he is the one who can get Arsenal out of this slump.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wenger needs to unload fabregas. As good as he is, often enough youd think he doesnt wanna be there.

Get some guys with good old fashioned experience, especially in the defence, and i think Arsenal may do it.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

True. Cesc really needs to go. Let Nasri take over the central mid role. He has proven that he can handle it. And Wenger really needs to get a good striker along with 2 solid center backs. RVP is the only proper striker he has right now.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> Downing is silly season bullshit. Your acting like Samba will be our only defensive signing.
> 
> 
> The times reported earlier that liverpool have bidded 5m for clichy so that could be the player they are talking about monster.


Not sure Ben Smith did say a story come out tomorrow on it an hour ago so have to wait & see.

No shock Liverpool need/want new LB & Gibbs can replace Clichy who imo wont be missed he (Clichy) Arsenal often causes lot of arsenal problems when they try using that high offside line as normally his one trying play offside trap 5 yards behind everybody else in your back 4, poor positional sense & in Arsenal shape/tactics you need/expect both fullback to bomb on to provide width & have end product he doesn’t, think Sagna more likely to provide something when see him run down wings not Clichy & maybe just me but appear like Clichy getting less advanced own that left hand side in recent seasons that might be my view on that one though. Others may rate him but im not his biggest fan.

Nasri won’t cost 10M at least 20M with him being on his last year of his current contract & As I said before I really don’t see him being sold & if he does I have strong doubts he would join us.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Didnt Walcott say he's ready to transition to a striker role?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> I'm a Chelsea fan, and it has nothing to do with wanting to see Arsenal fail. I just, quite frankly, don't see Nasri as any team's key to success. Can Wenger lead a team to victory? Well, that's been proven already. Yes, Arsenal hasn't done well in quite a while, and yes, I can see why you're frustrated. But don't be so naive to actually say that you'd choose Nasri over Wenger.
> 
> He's not a team leader. He can't pick his team up when they're down. In a deadlock situation, you're not going to expect him to be the guy to make a difference.
> 
> Could Wenger make better decisions as a manager? Yes, he certainly could. But so could every manager. Arsenal's problem is not Wenger; it's the overall mentality of the club. They have no killer instinct. They don't finish games because nobody believes they can do it. They went from being in good position for a quadruple last season to being in position for almost nothing and being lucky to hang onto their Champions League spot because they just don't have the mental toughness or the chain-link strength, as a team, to do it.
> 
> This is a problem Wenger can fix. It's not a problem Nasri can fix.


We can build a midfield around Nasri for the next 7 years. From relegated clubs we could go sign Scott Dann, and Scott Parker. Let Fabregas go move Nasri to his prefered central role with Parker and Ramsey/Wilshere behind him and we've got a great midfield. 

We don't need Nasri to be a leader we just need him to be the guy who carried us for half the season The leader is Vermaelen. An actual captain.

Frustration doesn't even come close to explaining what im feeling right now. You look at the collapse we had last year and then you see the names being spouted round that are leaving the club and you feel a sense of hope. Then you see the names that are being big for Phil Jones, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Chris Samba and it makes you feel sick in the pit of your stomach. Then the club release the worse shirt it's ever made. Completely let down by the entire club so far this summer and history suggests its not going to get any better. When you have your manager talking up the resigning of a striker who couldn't cut it in league 1 as a great deal for the club then you know you're fucked.

If you could offer me Wenger out and Ancelotti in i would snap your hands off and take it tomorrow. We need a degree of patience with the debts but look at United there in more debt than we'll ever be in and still spunking the cash.

Even more disturbing is when you hear of Vitesse Arnhem planning a £50M summer spending spree while your own club is being linked to another southampton reserve who if were lucky might be average in 5 years like the last one.

Complete footballing depression having to sit back and watch your manager euthanize your club.


eddiefan said:


> If Wenger leaves now, Arsenal will most probably go 7 seasons without a trophy. I would have faith in him for at least one more season. He can be a arrogant and stubborn guy, but he is the one who can get Arsenal out of this slump.


Or with the way he's going next year h'll finally succeed in taking us out of the top 4. Stay or go regardless without a mini overhaul we're winning fuck all next year.



redeadening said:


> Wenger needs to unload fabregas. As good as he is, often enough youd think he doesnt wanna be there.
> Get some guys with good old fashioned experience, especially in the defence, and i think Arsenal may do it.


Yeah but when his idea of experience is Chris Samba we're going nowhere.



redeadening said:


> Didnt Walcott say he's ready to transition to a striker role?


he did. Scary isnt it. Replacing Bendtner upfront with Walcott. It's like swapping from t-mobile to orange. Your getting a different kind of offer but overall it's just as shit.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Frustration doesn't even come close to explaining what im feeling right now. You look at the collapse we had last year and then you see the names being spouted round that are leaving the club and you feel a sense of hope. Then you see the names that are being *big* for *Phil Jones*, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Chris Samba and it makes you feel sick in the pit of your stomach.


I guess you mean bid, but Phil Jones is the best young defender this country has seen for a long time. I can understand your frustration with Samba and £12m is laughable I agree but I've seen Jones week in week out and the kid is just a natural, pure class. He deserves better than Arsenal and he's going to the best club in the country and one of the top 3 in the world. I bet Fergie's not sick to his stomach.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

@ Gunner14 - My question is, why are you buying so much into the transfer rumors? Unless this stuff you're talking about has come directly from Wenger's mouth, surely you understand this is all speculation.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> I guess you mean bid, but Phil Jones is the best young defender this country has seen for a long time. I can understand your frustration with Samba and £12m is laughable I agree but I've seen Jones week in week out and the kid is just a natural, pure class. He deserves better than Arsenal and he's going to the best club in the country and one of the top 3 in the world. I bet Fergie's not sick to his stomach.


I had a discussion about this in the pub earlier. Jones is pure class, and I was gutted when I thought he'd be going to Liverpool. I don't know if it's just because he's not a fancy European name, but if Wenger had managed to secure him, it'd have been a class signing for Arsenal.

If he signs for United in the end, which it looks like now, I'll be fucking made up.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> I guess you mean bid, but Phil Jones is the best young defender this country has seen for a long time. I can understand your frustration with Samba and £12m is laughable I agree but I've seen Jones week in week out and the kid is just a natural, pure class. He deserves better than Arsenal and he's going to the best club in the country and one of the top 3 in the world. I bet Fergie's not sick to his stomach.


Key words of going to be. We can't afford another going to be. He's much better off at United where he can slowly develop. Rather than at Arsenal where he will have to deliver because he'd be straight into 1st 11 along side TV. That much pressure on him could have ruined him which is what i meant with Jones. Wasn't taking anything away from him Anyone who can make samba look average is pure class.




Evo said:


> @ Gunner14 - My question is, why are you buying so much into the transfer rumors? Unless this stuff you're talking about has come directly from Wenger's mouth, surely you understand this is all speculation.


It's not just rumors though. everyone knows were going to waste more money on Chamberlain, we signed Jenkinson yesterday. I honestly want to know with Wenger is thinking even looking at players who will probably never play a competitive game for Arsenal (like 75% of Wengers signings) When our 1st team squad is full of shite. Its all about priorities. We're the most frustrating side in the world to be a fan of in the summer because we never reveal anything to do with our signings until their done so the speculation is taken with a pinch of salt. Its just the expectation of nothing going to change and then the realization that nothing is going to change that is pissing me off.

Even when taken with a pinch of salt the you know you'd be the same if you're club has a realistic chance of signing Stuart Downing + Chris Samba. That alone is enough to push fans over the edge and cancel season tickets. There just that shit it destroys your soul. AND im one of the biased Arsenal fans who've defended Wenger for years. Defended Arsenal for years. There ust comes a time when enough is enough. Will take alot this summer to prevent our 20 foot Arsenal pride of Manchester Banner being replaced with a 20 foot Wenger out one.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Thanks for giving me a good laugh gunner. You will be back on the Arsenal bandwagon once the season starts. 

Samba deal is edging closer. 9m is the figure apparently. 

I have the same opinion as you monster. Clichy has declined so much from 08 onwards, always makes costly errors and his final ball is nearly always shite now. I dont think he will sign a new contract but i think we can get more than 5m for him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ngog latest: deal in place with #Lfc, but he's on hols in US & #SAFC happy not to rush him back. So not imminent, but he's keen to join.Ngog's agent also elsewhere. Medical & personal terms will be looked at on return, probably next week. Delay nothing to worry about. #SAFC


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Good luck to N'Gog if he does leave. Wasnt good enough for Liverpool at the end of the day.

TheSun is stating that MUFC have signed Ashley Young last night for 20mil.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Destiny said:


> Good luck to N'Gog if he does leave. Wasnt good enough for Liverpool at the end of the day.
> 
> *TheSun* is stating that MUFC have signed Ashley Young last night for 20mil.


:lmao

but yeah that's been ongoing


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah i know, TheSun is a piece of shit.

Just did it for kicks.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

CaulkinTheTimes: Crouch a longstanding target of Bruce, but #SAFC have also expressed interest in Whickham of Ipswich. No bid - they're sure he's off to #Lfc

I hope we get the Wickham deal wrapped up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So what sources are trustworthy then?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

None. I only bother with confirmed stories.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Fuck Clichy, I still want Cissokho.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Fuck Clichy, I still want Cissokho.


This.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

boyata leaving does indeed piss me off. really like the look of him. strong in the air and has some pace about him too. pair him up with kompany in center defense.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We'll take Boyata. Much better signing than Jones. All the United fans are jelly. :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

There's a few (dodgy) rumours saying that Blackburn want £25 million for Jones. More than likely it's bullshit but IF there's any truth in it, Liverpool are more than welcome to him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Isn't his release clause 16 mil anyway?

I'd take him for 25 mil. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lol Clichy. Can't believe people actually used to think he was as good as Evra and Cashley.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Evra isn't as good as Cashley either. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Evra had a great champions league final.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Up until this season, Evra was better, but yeah Cashley is better currently. Hope Evra gets his act together next season.

Still, lol if you end up with Clichy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It was kind of funny that everyone thought RB would be United's biggest weakness, yet Fabio was probably one of their better players. Stupid twins. :side:

Cissokho. Cissokho. Cissokho.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> Up until this season, Evra was better, but yeah Cashley is better currently. Hope Evra gets his act together next season.
> 
> Still, lol if you end up with Clichy.


it's all a smokescreen for us getting cissokho. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Cissokho has a better chance of winning silverware with Lyon in France than he does if he were to move to LOLerpool tho. He obviously should stay. 8*D.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Pfft, all the best young talent knows KING KENNY is taking us to the promise land.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> Thanks for giving me a good laugh gunner. You will be back on the Arsenal bandwagon once the season starts.
> 
> Samba deal is edging closer. 9m is the figure apparently.
> 
> I have the same opinion as you monster. Clichy has declined so much from 08 onwards, always makes costly errors and his final ball is nearly always shite now. I dont think he will sign a new contract but i think we can get more than 5m for him.


too right i will August to may i support the badge. Ill vent all my frustrations about how shit we are until then but once we kick off that 1st game of the season im a gooner through and through. (if i dont end up in jail for murdering Chris Samba/Arsene Wenger/Ivan Gazidis before they can get us relegated). We seriously need David Dein back. To hold the chequebook from Wenger and just ask him 1 simple question. Will he win us the league. if the answer to the question is no then we shouldnt bother signing them. Koscielny, Djourou and even Squillaci are all better than Samba. Hell id rather play Tom Cruise than Samba. Id rather play with 10 men cos at least then he can't get in the way.

Clichy makes so many mistakes its untrue at least half of the goal we concede come from a clichy error. Only bad side is if he goes we wont replace him because we wont want to hinder the development of Gibbs by signing a good left good left back.




BkB Hulk said:


> Fuck Clichy, I still want Cissokho.


Please have Clichy.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

garbosj Ian McGarry 
Ashley Young given assurances over game time and position by #MUFC. Hence likely he will choose there and not #LFC. Adam deal done to #LFC
24 minutes ago

http://twitter.com/#!/garbosj


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Manchester United yesterday began talks with Samir Nasri's representatives, as their early summer activity continued to frustrate Arsenal and leave other clubs trailing in their wake.
> 
> The talks in Manchester were only exploratory, conducted among intermediaries from both sides, and did not include the Frenchman's agent Jean-Pierre Bernes. But United's willingness to open negotiations with a midfielder who appears to have concluded that he has no future at Arsenal suggests they may be ready to capitalise on an opportunity in the transfer market. The 23-year-old, who was superb in the first half of last season, will fall out of contract next summer and will therefore come cheap – possibly as little as £8m.
> 
> United hold a fair number of the cards if their interest firms up. Chelsea have indicated that they are not interested in signing the player, who joined Arsenal in 2008, but it is understood that he does want to stay in England. With United's £17m deal to sign Ashley Young set to be completed by the weekend, Nasri appears to be just one of a number of options. The prospect of Wesley Sneijder moving to Old Trafford from Internazionale remains a genuine one
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ited-open-talks-with-1638m-nasri-2295333.html


first £10 now £8m, nasri is getting cheaper. Would be funny to see Wenger's face if Nasri goes for £8m


Would be annoyed if liverpool get Wickham without any competition from united


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

£8m? gotta be bullshit surely


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

With all the Arsenal talk, I'm among the people who is questioning Arsene's tactics. I hope he shows that the wait was worth it this season, but the problem with Arsenal has always been the inability to replace the proper footballers once they left. Who did we get to replace Henry? Bendtner was Wenger's man to replace Henry and we all saw how that turned out to be. What about Pires? Viera? Bergkamp? The defenders? We lost all world class players and didn't replace them with a single world class player. This is where Arsene went terribly wrong. Arsenal went on from being a team of world class players to a team of great, young players with potential and prospects and until today, everybody is saying the same thing: prospects and potentials.

For all the rumors, I hope Arsenal gets a striker up front because RVP is the most unreliable first team player out there, with his injury timetable. And we don't have a legit second striker after RVP. But Arsene doesn't want to do that either. In fact, he wants Nicklas "Pele" Bendtner to stay and he thinks Marouane Chamakh is new era's Van Nistlerooy.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I don't get how the Sneijder to Man U prospect is still "a genuine one" when Sneijder clearly has no desire to leave.

Transfer rumors: They're more credible than the PLAYERS they involve. 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

#LFC and #SAFC have agreed a deal for Ngog. Player will discuss terms/do medical after his holiday.

N'Gog is in the US on holiday.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Everton after Charles Insomnia, perfect for us, player we've been crying out for since Kanchelskis left


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

a mate of mine was going on about how kewell to everton is a certainty.

had a good laugh at that.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

kewell's going to the a-league, brother. :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I hope Liverpool sign Charlie Adam.

I'm guessing if we sign Young, he'll be getting a fair few games through the middle. A front 5 of Nani, Valencia, Young, Rooney and Hernandez would be effective. Or at least, fast.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> kewell's going to the a-league, brother. :side:


i like how kewell wants 2.5 mil a year, and the salary cap here is 2.3 for all players. we didnt even pay robbie keane fowler that much

'arry's a clevah 1~!~!~!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

...and many Australians are wishing for him to come. I don't see why, he'll probaly get injured and miss most of the season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i'd go see harry kewell at hindmarsh. i would suspect most would, whether he's playing for us or against us. he's the david beckham of this country.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i've seen him before (im sure). in the mighty clash of australia vs new zealand years ago.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i'd love to see Kewell in the premier league again.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wherever Kewell goes it won't be the A-League, his agent is reportedly a "gold digger".



King Kenny said:


> i've seen him before (im sure). in the mighty clash of australia vs new zealand years ago.


lol, I've seen him play live too, however I've also seen Messi play live at the MCG. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Can't help getting excited about the Nasri stuff which pisses me off because he's just doing a Rooney on it.
And even IF he wanted to leave, Wenger would never allow him to go to United, he'd probably send him abroad.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Martinez rejects Aston Villa to stay at Wigan :shocked: Far too much loyalty to Dave Whelan.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Good on him, great to see there's still loyalty in football, I'm expecting he'd have got a payrise too


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

mixture of lfc discussions (rawk)

Wickham to #LFC talks after u-21 finals. Clichy is 2nd choice to Enrique. Suspect leaked interest in Clicht may force #NUFC to sell or not.


and then this chap

http://twitter.com/#!/Pault86

Who seems to be ITK, and said....

Poulsen. Jovanovic. Cole out. Henderson. Adam. And another midfielder in.

and

Wickham deal is sorted. Just sorting out the last bits. Mata is still a target but that's on hold till after the U21's.

and

Adam deal done well before he went away.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Go for Clichy plz, stay away from our precious Jose.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Manchester United will hand potential new signing Ashley Young an astonishing five-year, £130,000-a-week contract if he joins the club, according to The Daily Mirror.
> 
> Young is set to make the switch to Old Trafford next Friday after a £16 million transfer fee was agreed with Aston Villa, and his increased wages reflect United's desire to beat off competition for the 25-year-old from rivals Manchester City, who have offered him even more money.
> 
> The wage package will see the former Watford man earn £34m in total, with his agent Eric Walters in negotiations at Old Trafford this week to finalise the deal.
> 
> The report states Young is keen to join Sir Alex Ferguson's rebuilding programme this summer which has already seen the current Premier League champions seemingly beat Arsenal and Liverpool to the signature of £16m man Phil Jones.
> 
> The winger currently has one year left on his £65,000-a-week contract at Villa Park, and will join the Red Devils next week as the midlands club owner Randy Lerner does not want to be seen to cash in on Young without a manager in place.
> 
> Now Young will become one of the highest earners at United, having reiterated his desire to play at the top level in recent weeks and picking up the man of the match award in England's 2-2 draw with Switzerland on Saturday.
> 
> Villa face a struggle to keep hold of fellow winger Stewart Downing, whose own contract negotiations with the club broke down recently, with increased speculation linking the former Middlesbrough man with a move to Liverpool.


sounds legit :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I hope us being after Downing is as legit as the rest of the article. Mata plz.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I think Downing is good, and would be a good signing. But that's just me.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He wouldn't be a bad player to have in the squad, but at this stage we're looking at getting quality into the starting eleven. I'd be a lot happier if we made Mata a priority.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> He wouldn't be a bad player to have in the squad, but at this stage we're looking at getting quality into the starting eleven. I'd be a lot happier if we made Mata a priority.


It's more about building a squad. I'd be happy with either really, maybe both. 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Downing is the Carrick of the wing. A good player to have in the squad but not one I'd want to see in the first 11 every week.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Downing would cost about 10 mil or so though. I wouldn't want us wasting money on squad players this season, especially with no European football for us. Next season sure, but this season it's not really necessary. The first team needs work before we fill out the squad.

(@Vader13) Pretty much.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Bebe is being loaned out to Besitkas next season

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!........8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Fuck sake, any chance of number 20 is gone now .


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> first £10 now £8m, nasri is getting cheaper. Would be funny to see Wenger's face if Nasri goes for £8m
> 
> Would be annoyed if liverpool get Wickham without any competition from united


Would be amazed if Liverpool got Connor Wickham. 

hy owuld it be funy to see Wengers face if Nasri goes for £8. Wenger does all our transfer deals so it would be him accepting it.



Razor King said:


> With all the Arsenal talk, I'm among the people who is questioning Arsene's tactics. I hope he shows that the wait was worth it this season, but the problem with Arsenal has always been the inability to replace the proper footballers once they left. Who did we get to replace Henry? Bendtner was Wenger's man to replace Henry and we all saw how that turned out to be. What about Pires? Viera? Bergkamp? The defenders? We lost all world class players and didn't replace them with a single world class player. This is where Arsene went terribly wrong. Arsenal went on from being a team of world class players to a team of great, young players with potential and prospects and until today, everybody is saying the same thing: prospects and potentials.
> 
> For all the rumors, I hope Arsenal gets a striker up front because RVP is the most unreliable first team player out there, with his injury timetable. And we don't have a legit second striker after RVP. But Arsene doesn't want to do that either. In fact, he wants Nicklas "Pele" Bendtner to stay and he thinks Marouane Chamakh is new era's Van Nistlerooy.


Too true. Vieira was replaced perfectly with Gilberto + Flamini no1 ever missed Vieira while we were on the way to the Champions league final. Its when Flamini left the problems started because we had no bottle in the side. (not saying Flamini is world class but his liked to put himself about and it prevented us ever being dominated in the middle.

We've dearly missed Pires and Bergkamp. No matter who the opposistion how tight they were sitting back with those two you knew there was always a way to unlock them. Bergkamp would always find that cm of space to squeeze the ball through to create a goal this is still the club that Dennis rebuilt after GG was fired. And Pires was just immense. 

Chamakh is the new era's RVN in that he doesn't move much offers very little to the play but can finish. But he's not even in Eduardo's league when it comes to goalscoring.

The fact he wants pele to say shows why he should be shot decapitated and head put on a spike outside the emirates forever a reminder to future managers that we have patience but when you start to insult our intelligence your gone.



Silent Alarm said:


> Can't help getting excited about the Nasri stuff which pisses me off because he's just doing a Rooney on it.
> And even IF he wanted to leave, Wenger would never allow him to go to United, he'd probably send him abroad.


True. If talks to fail then it will be the same as the Fab sale. Pack your bag fuck off find yourself a club who will pay x amount not in the premiership.



Vader13 said:


> Downing is the Carrick of the wing. A good player to have in the squad but not one I'd want to see in the first 11 every week.


Downing is just shite. Middlesborough fans were delighted to see him go. Villa fans were gutted at signing him. Now the only thing Villa are looking forward to this summer is Downing leaving



BkB Hulk said:


> Downing would cost about 10 mil or so though. I wouldn't want us wasting money on squad players this season, especially with no European football for us. Next season sure, but this season it's not really necessary. The first team needs work before we fill out the squad.
> 
> (@Vader13) Pretty much.


Would be a complete waste of a squad slot. Im sure you have some kid in the u18's who would make much better use of a couple of games.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

On todays Arsenal rumours.

Deal done for Alex Chamberlain £12M apparently what a disgrace. Does he not remember what happened to last kid we signed of southampton. Its a joke how he looks at these kids and thinks he can mould them. Who has he signed and made who is truely class?? Fabregas + V.Persie. Thats it. Everyone other young kid has been a failure Manninger, Boa Morte, Wreh, Mendez, Grondin, Pennant, Diawara, Aliadiere, Danilevicius, Tavlaridis, Lupoli, Traore, Vela, Walcott, Van den berg, Merida, Song, Barazite, Fonte, Denilson, Fabianski, Nordvieit, Bischoff, 

Every youngster we've spent money on. How many are top class?? How many turned out good enough??

Latest crop Coquelin, Ozyakup, Miquel, Hajrovic, Angha, Mcdermott, Edge, Monterio, Martinez, Wellington, Gallindo, Ebecilio, Roberts, Miyachi, Freeman

Only 1 of those is even half decent and thats Ignasi Miquel and if he cant get in the side ahead of Squillaci he clearly isnt anything to rave about.

Chamberlain will be the same I see the chants now 'your just a shit theo walcott' lol. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Other news apparently (according to talksport we've won the race to sign Gervinho which i am happy about  new striker hopefully means no more Bendtner and it all seems quiet on the Samba front. fingers crossed he dies.... i mean stays at Blackburn. (same difference really though)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

isnt gervinho a winger?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> isnt gervinho a winger?


No. Well he's a winger as much as Thierry Henry and Ronaldo were/are. He will go wide to receive the ball but pretty much plays with tunnel vision of goal this way go score.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gervinho is a winger/striker. Plays that role at Lille and for his national team. Can go either way really, and he's quality.

Would be amusing if he went to Arsenal though, as he fits the mold of players there with absolutely dreadful haircuts. 8*D


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gervinho would be a decent signing, although Eden Hazard is the player from Lille I really want.

Hope Clichy, Denilson, Squillaci, Rosicky and Bendtner go. Would like Naldo, Cissokho, Toulalan and Hazard, but with Wenger wanting players with Premier League experience, we're probably more likely to end up with Samba, Upson and Downing :frustrate 
Wouldn't be disappointed with Gary Cahill and Baines, though. I expect both Nasri and Fabregas to stay. 



> Latest crop Coquelin, Ozyakup, Miquel, Hajrovic, Angha, Mcdermott, Edge, Monterio, Martinez, Wellington, Gallindo, Ebecilio, Roberts, Miyachi, Freeman
> 
> Only 1 of those is even half decent and thats Ignasi Miquel and if he cant get in the side ahead of Squillaci he clearly isnt anything to rave about.


Miyaichi, Wellington da Silva, Coquelin and Martinez are more than decent. Frimpong and Lansbury are good prospects for the squad aswell.

If the Oxlade Chamberlain deal is true, I doubt it's £12m straight up. More likely to be £6/7m with the rest based on appearances etc, which isn't too bad.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



KingJames23 said:


> Gervinho would be a decent signing, although Eden Hazard is the player from Lille I really want.
> 
> Hope Clichy, Denilson, Squillaci, Rosicky and Bendtner go. Would like Naldo, Cissokho, Toulalan and Hazard, but with Wenger wanting players with Premier League experience, we're probably more likely to end up with Samba, Upson and Downing :frustrate
> Wouldn't be disappointed with Gary Cahill and Baines, though. I expect both Nasri and Fabregas to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> *Miyaichi, Wellington da Silva, Coquelin and Martinez are more than decent. Frimpong and Lansbury are good prospects for the squad aswell.*
> 
> If the Oxlade Chamberlain deal is true, I doubt it's £12m straight up. More likely to be £6/7m with the rest based on appearances etc, which isn't too bad.


Miyachi hasnt even played a game in England. So any reason for you saying he is more than decent is purely down to newspaper reports and other coaches comments untill he plays competitivly it is impossible to judge.

Wellington is that good Levante only played him twice.

Coquilin was that shit at CM we tried to move him to RB and he had an average season at Lorient

Martinez only managed 3 games for the reserves and 5 for the under 18s' so again any talk of him having any form of talent is merely speculation.

So how good are they really. Nobody can say because none have played any real form of competitve football. So other than hype they have nothing.

Also this is only on about signings. Frimpong joined Arsenal at 14. Wenger had nothing to do with his dad taking him out of Spurs and him joining Arsenal u14's.

Lansbury joined as a schoolboy from Norwich academy so wasnt a signing as he was free.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Miyachi hasnt even played a game in England. So any reason for you saying he is more than decent is purely down to newspaper reports and other coaches comments untill he plays competitivly it is impossible to judge.
> 
> Wellington is that good Levante only played him twice.
> 
> Coquilin was that shit at CM we tried to move him to RB and he had an average season at Lorient
> 
> Martinez only managed 3 games for the reserves and 5 for the under 18s' so again any talk of him having any form of talent is merely speculation.
> 
> So how good are they really. Nobody can say because none have played any real form of competitve football. So other than hype they have nothing.
> 
> Also this is only on about signings. Frimpong joined Arsenal at 14. Wenger had nothing to do with his dad taking him out of Spurs and him joining Arsenal u14's.
> 
> Lansbury joined as a schoolboy from Norwich academy *so wasnt a signing as he was free.*


What was it then?

A whiff of magic?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



DeeCee said:


> What was it then?
> 
> A whiff of magic?


free transfer. Doesnt matter is free transfers are shit because there free.

If you noticed during the lists ive just listed actual signings as in we have gone to another club and paid them a transfer fee to bring them to our club. 

And on Lansbury is he really top class??? I highly doubt he'll make it at Arsenal. He wont play leave to sign for a top 4 club Real madrid and Barcelona are hunting him down.

He's a good standard championship footballer. And im asking for who's he signed and made top class. If he's that good why at 20 is he the one being sent on loan and Jack Wilshere at 19 the full international. If he's that good why is Denilson in the squad above him?? If he's that good why at the sameage has Aaron Ramsey made 34 premiership starts and Lansbury has 1 Ask yourself those questions then ask yourself again. Is Henri Lansbury top class.


Gervinho - still unconfirmed but here's the report http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/10m-gunners-target-will-sign-at-emirates---reports


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*










1 down. We don't actually play on sand btw.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> I think Downing is good, and would be a good signing. But that's just me.


Downing is absolute garbage. Nowhere near good enough for a side with top four aspirations.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



KingJames23 said:


> Gervinho would be a decent signing, although Eden Hazard is the player from Lille I really want.
> 
> Hope Clichy, Denilson, Squillaci, Rosicky and Bendtner go. Would like Naldo, Cissokho, Toulalan and Hazard, but with Wenger wanting players with Premier League experience, we're probably more likely to end up with Samba, Upson and Downing :frustrate
> Wouldn't be disappointed with Gary Cahill and Baines, though. I expect both Nasri and Fabregas to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> Miyaichi, Wellington da Silva, Coquelin and Martinez are more than decent. Frimpong and Lansbury are good prospects for the squad aswell.
> 
> If the Oxlade Chamberlain deal is true, I doubt it's £12m straight up. More likely to be £6/7m with the rest based on appearances etc, which isn't too bad.


My thoughts are pretty much this - I want PL experience too though, we need PL experiecne TBH. Sakho would be amazing too. 



Gunner14 said:


> free transfer. Doesnt matter is free transfers are shit because there free.
> 
> If you noticed during the lists ive just listed actual signings as in we have gone to another club and paid them a transfer fee to bring them to our club.
> 
> And on Lansbury is he really top class??? I highly doubt he'll make it at Arsenal. He wont play leave to sign for a top 4 club Real madrid and Barcelona are hunting him down.
> 
> He's a good standard championship footballer. And im asking for who's he signed and made top class. If he's that good why at 20 is he the one being sent on loan and Jack Wilshere at 19 the full international. If he's that good why is Denilson in the squad above him?? If he's that good why at the sameage has Aaron Ramsey made 34 premiership starts and Lansbury has 1 Ask yourself those questions then ask yourself again. Is Henri Lansbury top class.
> 
> 
> Gervinho - still unconfirmed but here's the report http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/10m-gunners-target-will-sign-at-emirates---reports


I think you're massively understating the youngsters we have. Lansbury is a work horse, Rangers fans have been raving about Bartley, Feyenoord think Miyaichi is top draw, Afobe has had a good loan spell at Huddersfield, and MANY of our other youngsters are doing well. If Wellington sorted himself out he could be the future. PLUS, Wilshere & Ramsey are only 19 & 20, hardly veterans.. :lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> My thoughts are pretty much this - I want PL experience too though, we need PL experiecne TBH. Sakho would be amazing too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're massively understating the youngsters we have. Lansbury is a work horse, Rangers fans have been raving about Bartley, Feyenoord think Miyaichi is top draw, Afobe has had a good loan spell at Huddersfield, and MANY of our other youngsters are doing well. If Wellington sorted himself out he could be the future. PLUS, Wilshere & Ramsey are only 19 & 20, hardly veterans.. :lmao


Define good loan spell. 8 goals in 32 games in league 1 is not good.
Doing well does not make you class.

Ramsey has not come through our youth system so doesnt count.

Wilshere was not a player Wenger signed either.

So point stands who's Wenger found signed and produced to the top level.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Define good loan spell. 8 goals in 32 games in league 1 is not good.
> Doing well does not make you class.
> 
> Ramsey has not come through our youth system so doesnt count.
> 
> Wilshere was not a player Wenger signed either.
> 
> So point stands who's Wenger found signed and produced to the top level.


Oh, I wasn't talking about Wenger's signings - just our youth in general. 

In all honesty, Wenger doesn't specialise in personally buying 13 year olds... he buys them much older at late teens early 20s and moulds them in-to top players - see: Nasri, RVP. The youth coaches deal with buying the younger players and Wenger just gives it the go ahead.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Venky's, who completed their Blackburn takeover last November, believe that Jones is worth £25 million because of the confirmed interest of United, Liverpool and Arsenal in the centre-half.
> United, who have agreed a £15 million transfer fee with Aston Villa for Ashley Young, believed they had secured England Under-21 international Jones to a five-year deal after triggering his escape clause on Tuesday by offering in excess of £16 million for the player.
> Jones has passed a medical and agreed personal terms with United, but the transfer is yet to be rubber-stamped because of the confusion at Ewood Park, which has led owners Venky's to believe that the £16 million trigger clause enabled clubs to only speak to Jones before making a more sizeable offer.
> Venky's’ football advisers are understood to be attempting to resolve the impasse by making it clear to the Indian owners that the clause, inserted into Jones’s contract when he agreed an extension to his terms in February, enables a transfer to take place at the cost of the escape clause.
> There are no fears at United or among the player’s advisers that the transfer is in any doubt.


:lmao £16m just to speak to the player, what idiots


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Oh, I wasn't talking about Wenger's signings - just our youth in general.
> 
> In all honesty, Wenger doesn't specialise in personally buying 13 year olds... he buys them much older at late teens early 20s and moulds them in-to top players - see: Nasri, RVP. The youth coaches deal with buying the younger players and Wenger just gives it the go ahead.


Ok. for the pedantic one. What player not signed for our 1st team has been top class aside from V.Persie and Fabregas.

None.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao £16m just to speak to the player, what idiots


:lmao fantastic. So what if the deals not agreed, do you still need to pay the initial £16m to speak to him, like a non-refundable deposit?! I hope this isn't true, it just seems mental.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao fantastic. So what if the deals not agreed, do you still need to pay the initial £16m to speak to him, like a non-refundable deposit?! I hope this isn't true, it just seems mental.


Great business idea though. 

I wonder if their sat waiting for £16M from us for having contract talks with him.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Latest Everton gossip, if anyone cares.

http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-n...rs/8214/6/defour-delays-decision-everton-move

Selling Rodwell for £20m (if Henderson cost that, Jack should fetch AT LEAST that), replace him with Defour? *drools*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Great business idea though.
> 
> I wonder if their sat waiting for £16M from us for having contract talks with him.


That's £48m, including Liverpool's enquiry, plus whatever we'll have to pay on top. These guys are on the button, not long until everyone's doing it. 

Hopefully his mum hasn't rung him to congratulate him on the move, they'll be after the cash from her next...


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Those cunts at Blackburn are trying to block Jones' move. fpalm


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If anything they're trying to get more money, rather than block it. I guess they didn't realise the demand he'd generate. But to be honest, I'd expect them to try and block it, he's a top quality player and hugely important to them.

The deal will go through anyway, but if I was a Rovers fan, I'd expect them to put up a bit of a fight.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

They cant do anything, that clause was created after Venkys took control of the club, so they cant really complain


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If we get finish the Jones and Young deals as well as sign Joe Bennett and Jason Steele from Middlesbrough then we'll be all set.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ant-sign-Manchester-City-defender-Boyata.html

What the fuck is the point of loaning him unless there's a reasonable fee at the end of it?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Muntari's apparently claimed he wouldn't mind a move to QPR. From what I saw in 5 or so months up here he wouldn't even start. 
Gibson's also came out to said he'd be happy to sign for us. One down, two to go. Unsure over O'Shea wanting to come here though, I'd have rather bidded for Evans/Welbeck.
Anybody heard what's the latest on Onuoha? Are we actually going to bid for the lad, he was consistent quality all last term. 
And as for Crouch, very good deal for us I'd say so long as we keep Gyan. Gyan Crouch Ngog and Campbell when he's fit would be beautiful. Still the slimmest of chances we can get Whickham mind...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rumours galore



> *Newcastle are winning the Ba brawl*
> 
> Newcastle are set to land Demba Ba in a bargain deal next week.
> 
> The French-born Senegal star is quitting West Ham on a free and Newcastle believe they are close to sealing a deal for the big striker.
> 
> Alan Pardew was back at his desk this week and completed the signing of Yohan Cabaye last night in a £5million switch from Lille.
> 
> Ba, 26, scored seven goals in 12 games for the Hammers' relegation-bound side and Newcastle can more than match his wages as they look to replace Andy Carroll with a new focal-point striker.


From the mirror. Genius headline.

Would be well worth taking a chance on this guy, 7 in 12 for a really poor side last year.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If you get him can we have insomnia please? Ba's somewhat decent but I see him as too similar to Gyan and would rather Crouch, not to mention we're dying for a left footed creative midfielder...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Liverpool want Silvestre.

as much as id love to leave that to see if anyone thinks its Mikael. It isn't its Mattias.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Charlie would be perfect for a lot of Prem teams, just depends on whether one of the really big clubs fancy him or not. If not then I'd guess Newcastle, Sunderland, Everton, Villa etc would be very interested. His valuation would be a pretty big stumbling block obviously. Will definitely leave Wigan though imo.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Villa probably won't go for him so long as they have Downing tbh, so I'd say three horse race between us Newcastle and Everton, I can't pick a favourite though. We have Bruce his old boss, Newcastle he still loves dearly and Everton's the best team out of the three. Suppose it's a case of wait and see.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently Arsenal want him to replace Clichy, because he can play at left back, but still bizarre.
Can't see United, City, Chelsea, Spurs or Liverpool wanting him as they have enough cover or other targets in mind. 

Villa have no manager and look like a sinking ship, so I doubt it. I can really only see us and the 2 north east clubs after him. As I said, N'Zogbia would be a pretty much perfect signing for Everton, him and Baines on the left would be up there with the best left sides in the league.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Liverpool want Silvestre.
> 
> as much as id love to leave that to see if anyone thinks its Mikael. It isn't its Mattias.


please tell me you made that up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd rather let Nasri walk next summer, than sell him to United for 8 million pounds.

Eff that shit.

He's the best player on the club, and he deserves his deal. Selling him to United would just be a disaster. Let him walk, and hope he ends up in Spain or Italy. Besides, Arsenal should be a club who doesn't need to worry about 8 million. It's not like we're a relegation battler, and can't afford to let guys walk.

Also, re: Clichy. He blows. He can go. Gibbs is slightly better ... but ARsenal should still look at a suitable replacement with Gibbs for cover.

Re: Fabregas. I think the Daily Mirror had talks of Fabregas to Barca for 30 million plus Bojan and Alcantra. Sign me the fuck up. From what I hear, Alcantra is a beast waiting to emerge. And Bojan might be a disappointment at the moment ... but that could be a lack of consistent time. But truthfully ....

10 million and Busquets for Fabregas. Would be awesome. I'd do that shit in a heartbeat. Of course, this is just a fairy tale from my imagination.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Busquets and Wenger at one club? May as well rename yourselves Cunts FC. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

£15m for Ashley Young is a joke when these young jobbers are going for the same and more. Carroll, Jones and Henderson are young players but Young is an England international who is almost at his peak as a player.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



THE Jorge Suarez™;9817162 said:


> please tell me you made that up.


heres the article



> Catania general manager Pietro Lo Monaco reveals “Liverpool and Villarreal are interested in Matias Silvestre.”
> 
> The Argentine defender is one of several players expected to leave the Stadio Massimino over the summer.
> 
> “Top of the list of those moving on is Silvestre,” Lo Monaco told Itasportpress.
> 
> “I’d struggle to keep him here, considering what a great player he is. There are two Italian clubs tracking him, but Liverpool and Villarreal are also interested in Silvestre.
> 
> “Silvestre is worth as much as Thiago Silva and scores more goals.
> 
> “As for Maxi Lopez, he will leave if there is a decent offer, otherwise he’ll stay with us. Cristian Llama and Marco Biagianti are 100 per cent staying at Catania.
> 
> “We turned down an offer for Mario Gomez from a European club. We’re not sure about Taka Morimoto, but it’s probable he will remain.”
> 
> Football Italia


And information from a blackburn forum re: jones (take it for what you will)


> Quote:
> Interesting. I just heard that Manu may have been in communication with Jones and his agent before a) a fee was agreed between Rovers and United and b) before they were obviously given permission.
> Quote:
> Rovers don't have to do any paperwork for any transfer if this is true, Hence deal would be off as under the premier league rules its an illegal approach, despite the clause being met, its been done in an illegal way adn it would revoke any clause in a deal with United, Bottom line rovers don't want to sell, and unless United offer some sort of compenastion this could fall through, depends how far rovers want to push
> Quote:
> Jones fee is only 16m I am told...but it could include extras. Tapping thing is explosive if they can prove it. Working on that one.
> Quote:
> Have checked and Venky's are not happy about the Jones transfer and are kicking up a fuss, hence the lack of any official confirmation, but from what I have been told legally Venky's don't have a leg to stand on.
> Quote:
> One - because I am working on the FULL story of it.
> 
> Two - it's not something you can write until you have total evidence.
> 
> Put it this way, the deal isn't done yet...two days on from the 'move' it is yet to be announced. I still think Jones goes to Man U, but there may be some price adjustment. A premium possibly - depending on what is unearthed.
> 
> £25 million? A bit of chat really but based on the whiff of trouble.
> Quote:
> To Clarify:
> 
> When Jones signed initial contract, he had a clause in it, When the contract was re-negotiated in January he added another year to his deal, was given a pay rise and the clause was raised (Agreed by all parties and was part of the negotiations or Jones would not have signed it and he could of gone for nearly half of what he is expected to leave for)
> 
> United have been naughty and DID illegally approach the player and took it as the given they could speak to the player as other clubs had,
> 
> As far as Rovers are concerned its going to be a record figure (As brought to you first on Vital rovers Wednesday), This is where it has got interesting as United presumed that they would send documentation to complete deal without really entering into negotiations with rovers, Blackburn have never changed their stance on what the figure will be and when completed it will remain undisclosed, United not happy that they have been misguided,
> 
> Rovers stance is We never told you that was the figure and if we didnt WHO did and WHEN, United can't come clean cos this adds more meat to the bones for Rovers to submit a legal claim against United and instigate a full Premier league investigation, So thats where we are, The figure is on the table, player has agreed everything, Medical been passed, which is something Rovers are also investigating if United stick to their original story as this was not given the go ahead by the club.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao @ him being worth as much as Thiago Silva.

:lmao.

What a load of shit.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The article reads like the Catania GM is just trying to stir interested clubs thinking they might miss a chance to sign him if "bigger" teams like Liverpool and Villarreal want him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

and a baines rumour..

from The Times :

Everton have put a £15 million price tag on Leighton Baines, with Manchester City and Arsenal expected to need a left back. Baines, who has four years left on his deal, attracted interest from Bayern Munich in January.

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/premierleague/article3058917.ece


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Kevin Gameiro has decided to stay in France with PSG:



> Lorient striker Kevin Gameiro has shocked Valencia by choosing Ligue 1 side PSG over Los Che, is a last minute change of heart on Friday.
> 
> Valencia president Manuel Llorente and Lorient president Loïc Fery held an all day meeting in London to discuss the issue, and eventually the two clubs agreed on a transfer fee for Gameiro. VCF made a deal for between €8-9 million, and added a clause that would guarantee Lorient a percentage of any future transfer of the player. This offer, more or less equaled the €12 million offer made by PSG.
> 
> Once the deal was done, Llorente called Gameiro's agent to deliver the news, but instead it was Llorente who received news, the news that Gameiro had changed him mind and would instead play for PSG next season.
> 
> Apparently, France coach Laurent Blanc had spoken to Gameiro a couple of days before, and told him it would be easier to secure his future with the national team, specifically for the upcoming 2012 European Championship in Poland and Ukraine, if the striker stayed in France with PSG, where he would be guaranteed a starting spot in the side.
> 
> Another deciding factor was that Gameiro supported PSG as a boy as well.


http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/index.php?/archives/590-Gameiro-picks-PSG-over-Valencia.html


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Charlie Adam is on holiday in Dubai, and his transfer will be sorted out once he's back (much the same with N'Gog to Sunderland.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lol Charlie Adam. Fat bastard.

PSG could well become a force in French football again with new cash loaded owners.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He scored against Man United. Obvious reason to sign him. :side:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> and a baines rumour..
> 
> from The Times :
> 
> Everton have put a £15 million price tag on Leighton Baines, with Manchester City and Arsenal expected to need a left back. Baines, who has four years left on his deal, attracted interest from Bayern Munich in January.
> 
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/premierleague/article3058917.ece


Absolute bollocks to that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

we dont need a left back at all. kolarov will come good, and lescott (lol) can play there if need be.

i dont want anymore dealings with everton after the lescott fiasco too. paid overs for a very ordinary player.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Boyata to Everton is gathering pace, as is Ba, Insomnia and Defour (apparently), Sky Sports have picked up on it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'd rather let Nasri walk next summer, than sell him to United for 8 million pounds.
> 
> Eff that shit.
> 
> He's the best player on the club, and he deserves his deal. Selling him to United would just be a disaster. Let him walk, and hope he ends up in Spain or Italy. Besides, Arsenal should be a club who doesn't need to worry about 8 million. It's not like we're a relegation battler, and can't afford to let guys walk.
> 
> Also, re: Clichy. He blows. He can go. Gibbs is slightly better ... but ARsenal should still look at a suitable replacement with Gibbs for cover.
> 
> Re: Fabregas. I think the Daily Mirror had talks of Fabregas to Barca for 30 million plus Bojan and Alcantra. Sign me the fuck up. From what I hear, Alcantra is a beast waiting to emerge. And Bojan might be a disappointment at the moment ... but that could be a lack of consistent time. But truthfully ....
> 
> 10 million and Busquets for Fabregas. Would be awesome. I'd do that shit in a heartbeat. Of course, this is just a fairy tale from my imagination.


Huh? Nasri is not the best player at Arsenal. A very good first half and a lazy disastrous second half to a season does not make him the best player here. Fab is obviosuly the best player but behind him is probably RVP - who for me is the best striker in the league bar an on form Torres. 

Alacantra isn't coming either, that was confirmed days ago...

Clichy blows and I hope Baines or Cissokho come in. Gibbs is an excellent back up choice if injury prone. 

Schweinsteiger, De Rossi, Sakho, Benzema, Gervinho & Cahill - yeah, I'd be down for that shit.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Torres hasn't been good for at least 18 months.

Van Persie is the best striker in the EPL, but alongside Rooney, not Torres. I'd put Drogba and Tevez 3rd and 4th. If I were an Arsenal fan, i'd rather have Nasri than Fabregas. Wilshere will be a better player than wantaway Cesc in a couple of years.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Huh? Nasri is not the best player at Arsenal. A very good first half and a lazy disastrous second half to a season does not make him the best player here. Fab is obviosuly the best player but behind him is probably RVP - who for me is the best striker in the league bar an on form Torres.
> 
> Alacantra isn't coming either, that was confirmed days ago...
> 
> Clichy blows and I hope Baines or Cissokho come in. Gibbs is an excellent back up choice if injury prone.
> 
> S*chweinsteiger, De Rossi, Sakho, Benzema, Gervinho & Cahill* - yeah, I'd be down for that shit.


:lmao no way you're getting them. gervinho and cahill maybe.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What does Imogen Thomas have in common with Fernando Torres.... They were both fuckin good footballers a couple of months ago


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> NEWCASTLE new-boy Yohan Cabaye has revealed how fellow Toon target Charles N’Zogbia helped to convince him that a move to “special” St James’ Park was the way forward.
> 
> Cabaye officially became a Newcastle player yesterday, signing a five-year contract after United managed to broker a deal worth £4.5m for the France international midfielder.
> 
> He revealed how watching Newcastle’s 5-1 derby demolition of Sunderland on TV, after negotiations on the move had started, has got him excited about playing in front of a full-house at St James’ Park.
> 
> And it appears the influence of N’Zogbia – who is keen on a move back to Tyneside from Wigan – played a big part too.
> 
> “I spoke to Charles N’Zogbia before joining Newcastle. He said it was a good choice to come to Newcastle,” he said.
> 
> “He said I would have a great time, especially with the fans.
> 
> “And those fans appear special. Before signing for Newcastle, I watched some videos on the internet, and particularly the game against Sunderland when Newcastle won 5-1.





Zogg's twitter said:


> Newcastle is a big club, and a gret atmosphere to play at St James's Park ! I enjoyed the time I had playing for NUFC ☺


Yep :side: he loves the club, just let it be.

Just for fun: http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid958992159?bctid=9334917001


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

he'll come back, or sign for us. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Torres hasn't been good for at least 18 months.
> 
> Van Persie is the best striker in the EPL, but alongside Rooney, not Torres. I'd put Drogba and Tevez 3rd and 4th. If I were an Arsenal fan, i'd rather have Nasri than Fabregas. Wilshere will be a better player than wantaway Cesc in a couple of years.


Yes, but an on form Torres is ridiculously good. 



King Kenny said:


> :lmao no way you're getting them. gervinho and cahill maybe.


 I'm not expecting that - although all of them are possible. Sakho says he is staying put for another season, so he obviously he isn't committed. Gervinho is a done deal almost, and I think we'll get Cahiil. Schweinsteiger is another dream signing, but Benzema is possible. Mourinho wants to build his own team, I can almost guarantee Benzema will be off this summer. Do your research.


Bendtner is on his way to Inter according to Sky Sports - if he was English Dalglish would be on him for 35 million.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Sir Alex Ferguson surprised many after reportedly paying £7.4million for the striker last summer from Portuguese side Vitoria de Guimaraes.
> 
> The 20-year-old, who never played a game for Vitoria, was available for £125,000 from his old club Estrela da Amadora just months earlier.
> 
> But the winger, who grew up in a homeless shelter outside Lisbon, spent most of last season in the United reserves.
> 
> His last first-team appearance came against non-league Crawley in the FA Cup back in February.
> 
> And with Aston Villa forward Ashley Young set to join after he returns from his holidays, Bebe looks to have played his last game for the club.
> 
> He is expected to initially join the Turkish giants on a loan deal with a view to a £2million permanent switch, which would represent a £5.4million loss for United.
> 
> .


sky sports


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Good riddance, but the fee they paid for him to start with is unclear, their president said united paid less than £5m for the deal, but there was something fishy about that deal, one rumour is that the only reason united bought him was to get first option on all of jorge mendes clients


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Good riddance, but the fee they paid for him to start with is unclear, their president said united paid less than £5m for the deal, but there was something fishy about that deal, one rumour is that the only reason united bought him was to get first option on all of jorge mendes clients


DEFINITELY something suspicious going on in that deal, not sure what it was 

7 million for him is disgusting. I seen him play and it was just so bad to watch, I thought he might have been a little bit decent. 

A rare bad piece of business by Fergie, if he was the one who came up with the shady deal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao Venkys want £25m for Jones, they bought the whole club for £23m


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ahh The English Player tax. Can make 1 man worth more than an entire club. Gotta love it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao Venkys want £25m for Jones, they bought the whole club for £23m


Phil Jones is NOT worth anything close to that sum. 10 million player - and that is just on potential.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nah because he is young and English he is easily worth £20m+. Had he been spanish or french or something then he would be worth £10m.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

At his age, with his showings in the PL so far, the fact he can play midfield if necessary, the competition for his signature with other top clubs, and with the English factor (incredibly important with the home-grown rules, and players like Scholes, Neville, Hargreaves gone and possibly more to leave soon), I'd be comfortable with United paying £20m for Jones. 

You can't just compare him with some random player from Serie B of the same talent level; the amount he's worth has as much to do with off-field factors as on-field ones, unfortunately.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^that.

unfortunately we picked garry barry and james milner for that factor.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

But Barry was the last link in Rafa's plan. If you hadn't have gotten him, and he went to Merseyside instead, we could all be living under the cloud of Benitez domination by now :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Guy on Talksport says he spoke to Derek Llambias (our chairman) and says Demba Ba agreed to sign for us on friday :hmm:

Plenty of people on twitter seem to think it's true.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> But Barry was the last link in Rafa's plan. If you hadn't have gotten him, and he went to Merseyside instead, we could all be living under the cloud of Benitez domination by now :side:


people should be thanking the good sheik and his moneybags.

i hope rafa comes back to the epl, fuck he was a good laugh.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I liked it when he went mental and started listing 'fachts' about 'Meeester Fergushon', as if not calling him 'sir' was subversive, then watching his team promptly collapse. Also that story about his plan for the 2nd half of the 2005 CL final somehow involving 12 players.

Liverpool fans love him, from what I've heard. It doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> At his age, with his showings in the PL so far, the fact he can play midfield if necessary, the competition for his signature with other top clubs, and with the English factor (incredibly important with the home-grown rules, and players like Scholes, Neville, Hargreaves gone and possibly more to leave soon), I'd be comfortable with United paying £20m for Jones.
> 
> You can't just compare him with some random player from Serie B of the same talent level; the amount he's worth has as much to do with off-field factors as on-field ones, unfortunately.


Home-grown rules can be bypassed by having a bunch of youngsters in your team that are English like Arsenal. PJ has been.. good. Hasn't showed me he is going oto be world class, but he will definitely be a very good player, but still IMO not 20m, there is competition for every signing, doesn't mean they go for ludicrous amounts. Although, we are apparently tying up the Chamberlain deal for 12 mil - he better be better than Messi, Pele & Platini combined!



Kiz said:


> people should be thanking the good sheik and his moneybags.
> 
> i hope rafa comes back to the epl, fuck he was a good laugh.


I will forever love Benitez for this:






Best thing is that it is all true 

I'm talking about *FACTS!*


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Bendtner is on his way to Inter according to Sky Sports - if he was English Dalglish would be on him for 35 million.


Besiktas also linked. Seems much more realistic for Bendtner. He'd be better off at Preston though


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Besiktas also linked. Seems much more realistic for Bendtner. He'd be better off at Preston though


Not bothered where the fuck he ends up - I think he will be good if he plays week in week out. As long as we get a cheeky 10-12 mil that's being bandied around.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Home-grown rules can be bypassed by having a bunch of youngsters in your team that are English like Arsenal. PJ has been.. good. Hasn't showed me he is going oto be world class, but he will definitely be a very good player, but still IMO not 20m, there is competition for every signing, doesn't mean they go for ludicrous amounts. Although, we are apparently tying up the Chamberlain deal for 12 mil - he better be better than Messi, Pele & Platini combined!


Yes, but unfortunately when you're a team looking to win things and not save money, a bunch of homegrown players are more often than not, just not going to cut it. The step up from youth team to full team is massive, and we've seen so many promising players in the last few years just never make it. When you have the chance to add to your team in such a way that can result in possible immediate success, you have to do it.

Sure there's competition for every signing, but Jones IMO is a special talent, and could possibly be a future England defender, a stalwart in a teams defense for 10 years+, etc. When you look at a player like that, and it's a choice of having him in your team, or saving £3m and seeing him play for Chelsea, or City, or Arsenal, or Liverpool.. well, let's just say I'd rather see Gill sanction the extra money any day of the week.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yes, but unfortunately when you're a team looking to win things and not save money, a bunch of homegrown players are more often than not, just not going to cut it. The step up from youth team to full team is massive, and we've seen so many promising players in the last few years just never make it. When you have the chance to add to your team in such a way that can result in possible immediate success, you have to do it.
> 
> Sure there's competition for every signing, but Jones IMO is a special talent, and could possibly be a future England defender, a stalwart in a teams defense for 10 years+, etc. When you look at a player like that, and it's a choice of having him in your team, or saving £3m and seeing him play for Chelsea, or City, or Arsenal, or Liverpool.. well, let's just say I'd rather see Gill sanction the extra money any day of the week.


Difference is Jones has already played in the premiership and although not hard he was by far Blackburns best defender. That shows he can already play in the prem so the money will most probably be justified over the the 12 years he will most likely spend at OT.

If we were spending 12 million on Chamberlain and he'd scored 10 premeirship goals i would have no problems with with. But we're spending 12 million on a striker when our attacking line up needs alot of work. Build your 1st team 1st then worry about developing after. Is Chamberlain going to be much different than Jay Emmanuel Thomas?? I highly doubt it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I was specifically referring to Jones. Obviously a player that's not proven is a different matter, I'd look at Chamberlain in a different light entirely.

The flipside is, if he comes good, £12m is a bargain. It's all about the gamble, I suppose.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yes, but unfortunately when you're a team looking to win things and not save money, a bunch of homegrown players are more often than not, just not going to cut it.


Is that a hit at Arsenal? 



Gunner14 said:


> Difference is Jones has already played in the premiership and although not hard he was by far Blackburns best defender. That shows he can already play in the prem so the money will most probably be justified over the the 12 years he will most likely spend at OT.
> 
> If we were spending 12 million on Chamberlain and he'd scored 10 premeirship goals i would have no problems with with. But we're spending 12 million on a striker when our attacking line up needs alot of work. Build your 1st team 1st then worry about developing after. Is Chamberlain going to be much different than Jay Emmanuel Thomas?? I highly doubt it.


Do you see any positives involving Arsenal? :lmao 12 mil is a bit much but if he comes good it's worth it, we should take risks once in a while. If Wenger thinks someone is going to be that good to spend that amount of money on him, he is going to be good.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I was specifically referring to Jones. Obviously a player that's not proven is a different matter, I'd look at Chamberlain in a different light entirely.
> 
> The flipside is, if he comes good, £12m is a bargain. It's all about the gamble, I suppose.


Well said. Although I wouldn't say Jones is 'proven' he has made a grand total of 39 appearances for Blackburn...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Is that a hit at Arsenal?


More Wenger than the club, but there is another side to that. When you see Wenger linked to a player like Chamberlain for £12m, you almost have this little bit of faith in the deal, compared to say, a Benitez being linked to someone.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> More Wenger than the club, but there is another side to that. When you see Wenger linked to a player like Chamberlain for £12m, you almost have this little bit of faith in the deal, compared to say, a Benitez being linked to someone.


I respect Wenger massively for what he has done for this club, even if he has been massively frustrating the last few years. If he was sacked 90% of clubs would want him, NO-ONE could take any successful club through a massive stadium change like that.

Although I agree that Wenger's opinion would definitely be more respected than a lot of managers. Fergie has a good eye just for spotting Hernandez, he has been spectacular.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

speaking of fergie and hernandez, apparently he's eyeing up the 18 year old kid who replace chicharito at chivas :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> speaking of fergie and hernandez, apparently he's eyeing up the 18 year old kid who replace chicharito at chivas :lmao


Yup, bet Chivas are pissed :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

When you think about it, the money paid in transfer fees isn't actually that high. Compare the transfer market currently to what it was like at the turn of the century, and it hasn't increased dramatically. What you tend to notice nowdays is average players go for more than what they used to, and I put that down to a greater short-termism in football now then back then, with teams desperate to stay in the Premier League so much that they'll fork out the cash for average players who'll help them stay in the league rather than bring through youth products which represents a great risk. 

Back to my original point, the transfer market isn't abnormally high when you compare it the the wages top tier teams shell out. Man City shelled out 24M for Yaya Toure. A fair amount I'm sure most will agree. Back in 2000 you saw similar fees touted for similarly talented players. I'll use the example of Gaizka Mendieta who went to Lazio for 29M ten years prior to Toure's move. Mendieta was on a contract of 3M a year. Toure earns almost four times that money. So if clubs are willing to pay around 3 times as much on wages these days, why should they pay 3 times as much for transfer fees?

Taking a risk on a transfer fee is far better than doing one on wages. Hull City suffered serious financial problems under Phil Brown when they got to the Premier League as he signed a load of free agents on big contracts, Geovanni, Mendy, and the like.

To be honest the state of play in the transfer market has annoyed me a bit. When I think about what's happened at Arsenal since Wenger took over and began his project, if the transfer market progressed the way it was expected to in 2000 (when most were saying the first 100M pound player wasn't too far into the future) Arsenal could be an incredible force. Given we've been a selling club recently to cover our stadium costs, if transfers were greater and wages less, we could be in a superb position at the moment. To think that we actually made a staggering loss on Thierry Henry deals, signing him for 11M, selling him for 17M, and paying him well and truly over 15M in wages. When you consider how much he improved while at Arsenal, you'd think we could have gotten close to breaking even with him. Not to mention, Anelka is still our second highest sale at 22M, and we only recently beat that with the sale of Adebayor.

So in summary, while these big money moves for young english players looks odd, it makes more sense than huge wages. At least if the transfer market's high, they money stays between clubs, but if wages are high, players are coming out with a bigger cut, and ultimately fans suffer through higher prices, ect.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



St. Stephen said:


> When you think about it, the money paid in transfer fees isn't actually that high. Compare the transfer market currently to what it was like at the turn of the century, and it hasn't increased dramatically. What you tend to notice nowdays is average players go for more than what they used to, and I put that down to a greater short-termism in football now then back then, with teams desperate to stay in the Premier League so much that they'll fork out the cash for average players who'll help them stay in the league rather than bring through youth products which represents a great risk.
> 
> Back to my original point, the transfer market isn't abnormally high when you compare it the the wages top tier teams shell out. Man City shelled out 24M for Yaya Toure. A fair amount I'm sure most will agree. Back in 2000 you saw similar fees touted for similarly talented players. I'll use the example of Gaizka Mendieta who went to Lazio for 29M ten years prior to Toure's move. Mendieta was on a contract of 3M a year. Toure earns almost four times that money. So if clubs are willing to pay around 3 times as much on wages these days, why should they pay 3 times as much for transfer fees?
> 
> Taking a risk on a transfer fee is far better than doing one on wages. Hull City suffered serious financial problems under Phil Brown when they got to the Premier League as he signed a load of free agents on big contracts, Geovanni, Mendy, and the like.
> 
> To be honest the state of play in the transfer market has annoyed me a bit. When I think about what's happened at Arsenal since Wenger took over and began his project, if the transfer market progressed the way it was expected to in 2000 (when most were saying the first 100M pound player wasn't too far into the future) Arsenal could be an incredible force. Given we've been a selling club recently to cover our stadium costs, if transfers were greater and wages less, we could be in a superb position at the moment. To think that we actually made a staggering loss on Thierry Henry deals, signing him for 11M, selling him for 17M, and paying him well and truly over 15M in wages. When you consider how much he improved while at Arsenal, you'd think we could have gotten close to breaking even with him. Not to mention, Anelka is still our second highest sale at 22M, and we only recently beat that with the sale of Adebayor.
> 
> So in summary, while these big money moves for young english players looks odd, it makes more sense than huge wages. At least if the transfer market's high, they money stays between clubs, but if wages are high, players are coming out with a bigger cut, and ultimately fans suffer through higher prices, ect.


Great points. Wenger says fans pay a lot now because of Citeh spending stupid amounts and that we need to compete, but it is more likely that our wage bill is ridiculous. Our wage bill could be one of the lowest if we wanted to. Chelsea and Citeh won't be able to go long with UEFAs new rules with players transfers & wages.

Although noone can deny the transfer market today is a lot more ridiculous than it was 10 years ago. Whereas there have been silly transfers in the past, silly transfers happen every day now.


----------



## hardcore_rko

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> speaking of fergie and hernandez, apparently he's eyeing up the 18 year old kid who replace chicharito at chivas :lmao


"cubo" torres. that guy is a pussy


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Phil Jones to Man Utd is off.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Phil Jones to Man Utd is off.


Liverpool going to bid 22 mil for him, according to the MoS. It will truly be a joke if Lpool keep snapping these players up. Jones is far better and has more potential than Carroll & Henderson IMO. Come on Arsenal, you know he will go to Arsenal instead of the slums.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If the release clause is £16m, it doesn't matter what Liverpool offer...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Thats just the mail saying that, while the chief football writer in the mirror said he got told today by Jones' agent that the deal has been be finalised today to go to united


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> If the release clause is £16m, it doesn't matter what Liverpool offer...


Do you think he failed the medical? Noone fails fucking medicals. Confusing story. If United are out of the equation and it's between Arsenal and the Scousers then he will surely pick the Arsenal, as you say if the release clause is 16 mil and he wants to leave.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I wouldn't trust the Daily Mail as far as I could throw it.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Do you think he failed the medical? Noone fails fucking medicals. Confusing story. If United are out of the equation and it's between Arsenal and the Scousers then he will surely pick the Arsenal, as you say if the release clause is 16 mil and he wants to leave.


I haven't seen anything conclusive saying we're out of the running. Any links?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

and another journalist from the telegraph says



> There have been more hitches and surprises in Phil Jones / #mufc move today, but deal should go through, finally, tmrw.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Chelsea linked with Tevez again.

Hoping it's a false rumor.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Husky said:


> I wouldn't trust the Daily Mail as far as I could throw it.


Its not the daily mail. Blackburns legal team have been at Old Trafford asking the following questions.

Who mentioned to you anything about a £16M deal in Jones's contract because we didnt.

Who gave you permission to speak to Jones because Blackburn didnt.

Who allowed you to take our player for a medical because Blackburn didnt.

ANOTHER case of Man Utd tapping up. But unlike when Spurs put Berbatov on a plane to Man City and United picked him up then told Spurs after Blackburn actually have time to do something about it. Still think he'll go to Man U but its about time someone stood up to them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I haven't seen anything conclusive saying we're out of the running. Any links?


Nope, just Twitter going crazy :lmao



united_07 said:


> and another journalist from the telegraph says


Yeah, I seen that quote too. Wouldn't be surprised if there is a twist in store... although I still think he will end up at United.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I wouldn't panic as a Man Utd fan, it'll still go through.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> Chelsea linked with Tevez again.
> 
> Hoping it's a false rumor.


True. Tevez is a fantastic player but he brings clubs morale down, for sure.



Gunner14 said:


> Its not the daily mail. Blackburns legal team have been at Old Trafford asking the following questions.
> 
> Who mentioned to you anything about a £16M deal in Jones's contract because we didnt.
> 
> Who gave you permission to speak to Jones because Blackburn didnt.
> 
> Who allowed you to take our player for a medical because Blackburn didnt.
> 
> ANOTHER case of Man Utd tapping up. But unlike when Spurs put Berbatov on a plane to Man City and United picked him up then told Spurs after Blackburn actually have time to do something about it. Still think he'll go to Man U but its about time someone stood up to them.


Sources? If you think United are bad at tappping up you should take a look at Barcelona...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> True. Tevez is a fantastic player but he brings clubs morale down, for sure.
> 
> Sources? If you think United are bad at tappping up you should take a look at Barcelona...


everything is only talksport and sky sports. 

Barca dont tap up. A player talking about how much he buttfuck Cesc in the Barca dressing room doesn't count. Although its not nice tapping up is when a move is discussed. Players can court other players as much as they want.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Its not the daily mail. Blackburns legal team have been at Old Trafford asking the following questions.
> 
> Who mentioned to you anything about a £16M deal in Jones's contract because we didnt.
> 
> Who gave you permission to speak to Jones because Blackburn didnt.
> 
> Who allowed you to take our player for a medical because Blackburn didnt.
> 
> ANOTHER case of Man Utd tapping up. But unlike when Spurs put Berbatov on a plane to Man City and United picked him up then told Spurs after Blackburn actually have time to do something about it. Still think he'll go to Man U but its about time someone stood up to them.


:lmao Says the Arsenal fan, who are apparently in to poach another Barcelona youth player. Good shit.

Incidentally, his release clause has been plastered all over the media since January. Pretty clear his agent has leaked it 'cause the kid wants a move to a bigger club. Who'd insist on a release clause in their contract, then keep it secret?!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> everything is only talksport and sky sports.
> 
> Barca dont tap up. A player talking about how much he buttfuck Cesc in the Barca dressing room doesn't count. Although its not nice tapping up is when a move is discussed. Players can court other players as much as they want.


That is tapping up - Barca players being told to convince him to join - they mention it in every fucking interview they have. That is the definition of tapping up. They tried tapping up Aneke & Afobe too, aswell as every other player they buy from us.

Superb football, despicable club.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Talksport is the most untrustworthy source in football, so i wouldnt believe anything they say


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Oh, Talksport. Sorry, thought this was actual news.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao Says the Arsenal fan, who are apparently in to poach another Barcelona youth player. Good shit.
> 
> Incidentally, his release clause has been plastered all over the media since January. Pretty clear his agent has leaked it 'cause the kid wants a move to a bigger club. Who'd insist on a release clause in their contract, then keep it secret?!


Still tapping up though. Blackburn have every right to be seek damages. 

Show me one play you can prove Arsenal tapped up. I'm not saying we're clean because i highly doubt we are but name one player we took without the clubs consent. The only club who has ever complained on any transfer was the Flamini one where the problem was unhappiness at the tribunal valuation.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao Says the Arsenal fan, who are apparently in to poach another Barcelona youth player. Good shit.
> 
> Incidentally, his release clause has been plastered all over the media since January. Pretty clear his agent has leaked it 'cause the kid wants a move to a bigger club. Who'd insist on a release clause in their contract, then keep it secret?!


Barca buy more of our players than theirs  We have had Fab & Toral from there, and they moved because they knew it was the place to be behind Barca if you want to develop.



united_07 said:


> Talksport is the most untrustworthy source in football, so i wouldnt believe anything they say


Apart from goal.com - pretty much.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Still tapping up though. Blackburn have every right to be seek damages.
> 
> Show me one play you can prove Arsenal tapped up. I'm not saying we're clean because i highly doubt we are but name one player we took without the clubs consent. The only club who has ever complained on any transfer was the Flamini one where the problem was unhappiness at the tribunal valuation.


It's tapping up if it's true. What you have is a bit of shit from Talksport, with no source or link, and have taken it as the gospel truth and both sides of the story. 

Yesterday, it was the owners didn't understand the escape clause. Today, tapping up. Tomorrow, it'll be kidnapping, and by Monday, the Mail will be screaming about how we stole him from Liverpool like Chelsea did with Mikel. Transfer window, give me a break.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arse, double post.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Oh, Talksport. Sorry, thought this was actual news.


Genius. Sigged.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's tapping up if it's true. What you have is a bit of shit from Talksport, with no source or link, and have taken it as the gospel truth and both sides of the story.
> 
> Yesterday, it was the owners didn't understand the escape clause. Today, tapping up. Tomorrow, it'll be kidnapping, and by Monday, the Mail will be screaming about how we stole him from Liverpool like Chelsea did with Mikel. Transfer window, give me a break.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-wont-bullied-Liverpool-launch-22m-swoop.html

mail link and failed medical link.

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2011/06/09/has-phil-jones-failed-his-manchester-united-medical/


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-wont-bullied-Liverpool-launch-22m-swoop.html
> 
> mail link and failed medical link.
> 
> http://www.caughtoffside.com/2011/06/09/has-phil-jones-failed-his-manchester-united-medical/


First off, that Mail article doesn't make sense. If the release clause is £16.5m, and we offer that, he is then free to talk to us. If Liverpool offer £22m, he's free to talk to them. But the £5.5m makes _no difference_ to the player. He already turned them down, to come and sign for us. So why would it matter if King Kenny offers more? Crazy.

Second off all, caught offside? On top of that, 'HAS Phil Jones failed medical', 'He MAY have failed', etc. Meaningless.

FWIW, Paul Smith of the Mirror is actually claiming Jones' agent text him this evening and told him the deals signed, sealed, done. Could be bollocks, but it's gonna fuck with his repuatation a lot if he's lying.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> First off, that Mail article doesn't make sense. If the release clause is £16.5m, and we offer that, he is then free to talk to us. If Liverpool offer £22m, he's free to talk to them. But the £5.5m makes _no difference_ to the player. He already turned them down, to come and sign for us. So why would it matter if King Kenny offers more? Crazy.
> 
> Second off all, caught offside? On top of that, 'HAS Phil Jones failed medical', 'He MAY have failed', etc. Meaningless.
> 
> FWIW, Paul Smith of the Mirror is actually claiming Jones' agent text him this evening and told him the deals signed, sealed, done. Could be bollocks, but it's gonna fuck with his repuatation a lot if he's lying.


The point is you have to offer the money 1st then be told you can speak to the player. Blackburn are claiming they knew nothing of an offer from Man United saying the only club who had permission to spk to him were Arsenal. Then they get asked if Phil Jones has signed for United with United approaching the club.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> The point is you have to offer the money 1st then be told you can speak to the player. Blackburn are claiming they knew nothing of an offer from Man United saying the only club who had permission to spk to him were Arsenal. Then they get asked if Phil Jones has signed for United with United approaching the club.


Right, yeah, neither of those links say anything like that, so I'm guessing it's just bollocks and Twitter speculation. Like the bollocks and Twitter speculation that say a deal is already signed, or will be signed by tomorrow. So really, anything could be true?

More than likely, what's happened is Blackburn's owners have realised there's more money available, and are trying to hold up the deal. If it's more serious than that, I'll believe it when I see actual proof, quotes, links, something.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Right, yeah, neither of those links say anything like that, so I'm guessing it's just bollocks and Twitter speculation. Like the bollocks and Twitter speculation that say a deal is already signed, or will be signed by tomorrow. So really, anything could be true?
> 
> More than likely, what's happened is Blackburn's owners have realised there's more money available, and are trying to hold up the deal. If it's more serious than that, I'll believe it when I see actual proof, quotes, links, something.


The only actual proof will be when either United pay more money to prevent being taken to court. Or when he signs for Liverpool.

From all the reports it will be a mixture of the two. I fully believe Untied have approached Jones without Blackburns consent. But i also believe the only reason Blackburn are making a big deal of it is because they know they can use united's illegal approach as a way to get more money. Because if Man United have gone to Blackburn 1st then the deal would have gone through by now as there is nothing Blackburn can do after accepting a bid.

But untill the full truth comes out (which it probably never will) its jsut down to what you want to believe


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...urn-Rovers-despite-Liverpools-hijack-bid.html

According to this article, the only issue is money.

If he signs for us, for £16.5m, is that proof that the club did nothing wrong, then?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...urn-Rovers-despite-Liverpools-hijack-bid.html
> 
> According to this article, the only issue is money.
> 
> If he signs for us, for £16.5m, is that proof that the club did nothing wrong, then?


IMO yes. If you've tapped him up logically the deal will be cancelled completely.

If the deal goes through at £16.5 then by the same logic that means Blackburn knew about the approach.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

United pay more money to avoid being taken to court? :lmao

We'll get Jones and not many clubs will be in a hurry to do business with Blackburn again after the way those retarded chicken fuckers dealt with this.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> United pay more money to avoid being taken to court? :lmao
> 
> We'll get Jones and not many clubs will be in a hurry to do business with Blackburn again after the way those retarded chicken fuckers dealt with this.


Yeah. Like a sweep it under the rug payment rather than make a big deal over it.

And hopefully your right. If it means we dont samba because of the Venky's ill be a happy man.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> IMO yes. If you've tapped him up logically the deal will be cancelled completely.
> 
> If the deal goes through at £16.5 then by the same logic that means Blackburn knew about the approach.


You really think Blackburn give a shit about whether United approached him legally? They're trying to get as much money as they can out of the deal, simple as that.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> You really think Blackburn give a shit about whether United approached him legally? They're trying to get as much money as they can out of the deal, simple as that.


And the way to do that is to prove united illegally approached him. So yeah i think at this moment in time to the Blackburn owners and the staff this is the biggest thing to happen to Blackburn since the turn of the century...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> And the way to do that is to prove united illegally approached him. So yeah i think at this moment in time to the Blackburn owners and the staff this is the biggest thing to happen to Blackburn since the turn of the century...


But they could get just as much from a bidding war, no?

United always find a sneaky loophole anyways.

Off now, will be sure to check all this stuff out on twitter tomorrow to se if there is any developments.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> But they could get just as much from a bidding war, no?
> 
> United always find a sneaky loophole anyways.
> 
> Off now, will be sure to check all this stuff out on twitter tomorrow to se if there is any developments.


Cant have a bidding war unless they can get rid of the clause in the contract though. "mo will be interesting either way.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> *But they could get just as much from a bidding war, no?*
> 
> United always find a sneaky loophole anyways.
> 
> Off now, will be sure to check all this stuff out on twitter tomorrow to se if there is any developments.


Not if the release clause is a straight '£16.5m and he can go' one. Under those circumstances, he'd presumably get to choose which club that met the value he'd want to go to.

The problem seems to be they're saying that it's not a straight clause, and the amount is a minimum, and clubs can bid above that. If that is the case, then yes, a bidding war would do the job fine for them. I think it's probably the former, though, which is the issue for them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> The only hope now is that Jones sees GYAN RIGGS fucking his girlfriend when he's about to sign the contract.


IT HAPPENED~!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm hearing that the medical for Adam will be tomorrow, signing on Monday. (Tuesday our time though).

Also, apparently the Young deal is £16m, £130k a week over 5 years.

Going to cost them upto £34m.

Jones is still not confirmed. Remember this:







:side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

United seems to be taking this pretty far just to troll other teams who actually _need_ a guy like Jones.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> United seems to be taking this pretty far just to troll other teams who actually _need_ a guy like Jones.


As I said, they are buying him so we don't get him. 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Is Jones a CB? If so he probably won't start this season. If Rio can go one more, they will go with Rio/Vidic which is a good partnership. If not then maybe Smalling will start before Jones.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> As I said, they are buying him so we don't get him. 8*D


pretty sure i said that 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Pretty sure I said it first. 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rio can go another two seasons I reckon, he's still class. He and Vidic are probably still the best CB pairing in the world.

Also, Young's rumoured wages are ridiculous. 130k? Fuck that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

we pay Cole what, 100k a year? we'll happily take jones for that 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ah, Mikel. A bullet dodged there, I think. He's a nothing player.

Did Liverpool put in a £16 million bid as well? But Jones chose United (The boy wants to win stuff, can't blame him) now Liverpool have supposedly offered £22 million for a player that doesn't want to go anywhere near them :hmm:.

I think that's what's happening anyway, those Venkys bastards have muddied the waters...


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Ah, Mikel. A bullet dodged there, I think. He's a nothing player.


Quality defensive presence in the midfield, great passer. Ridiculously underrated, if you ask me.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

united. owned by a chicken company.

how many times can that happen


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

United will still get Jones. It's just a combination of tapping up + paying damages from what I'm hearing. De Gea, Jones and Young should all be confirmed this week.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Great points. Wenger says fans pay a lot now because of Citeh spending stupid amounts and that we need to compete, but it is more likely that our wage bill is ridiculous. Our wage bill could be one of the lowest if we wanted to. Chelsea and Citeh won't be able to go long with UEFAs new rules with players transfers & wages.
> 
> Although noone can deny the transfer market today is a lot more ridiculous than it was 10 years ago. Whereas there have been silly transfers in the past, silly transfers happen every day now.


mancini's been told to slash the bill buy a mil a week, so expect players like bellamy, bridge, barry, who would be getting paid close to 100k a week to be gone. a lot of the fringe players will probably be replaced with youth, so guys like boyata and cunningham will get more chances (hopefully) due to getting rid of guys who are too old and dont offer much to the team.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Mikel's stats say he's a great passer. One day I was watching a Chelsea match on Sky with my 11 year old brother and the commentator mentioned something about Mikel's passing stats being around 90% for the season and my brother said: "All he does is pass the ball backwards, whoop-de-doo". I laughed but it's somewhat true.
He's not even a poor man's Makelele, he's barely a Sunday league Makelele.

Chelsea could do better than him...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

at least his back passes go to teammates.

MICHAEL CARRICK


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

NANI CROSSING TO KUYT


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Great assist.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Anderlecht’s general manager Herman van Holsbeeck is certain Romelu Lukaku will be leaving the club this summer.
> 
> The Belgian striker has become the subject of interest from Europe’s elite over the course of the season and Van Holsbeeck is adamant his side will cash in on the 18-year-old before the transfer window closes in August.
> 
> "Sure he will leave, and his departure is crucial to our transfers,” Van Holsbeeck told Gazet van Antwerpen.
> 
> “I do not know if it will be Chelsea, there are many big clubs interested and we are negotiating. One thing is certain, he will not spend another year with Anderlecht.”
> 
> As Goal.com exclusively revealed earlier this month, the forward has not yet held talks with Chelsea regarding a possible move to Stamford Bridge this summer, and the teenager has revealed he is likely to remain in Belgium to begin pre-season preparations.
> 
> Chelsea are currently seeking a replacement for Carlo Ancelotti, and are reluctant to sign the £23 million-rated striker while they are in search of a new manager.
> 
> "I read a lot in the paper about me these days. Some journalists try to sell information they don't always know about,” said Lukaku, who is also being tracked by Manchester City, Everton and Tottenham.
> 
> “Please know that my current and only focus is passing my exams. After that I'll have some holiday and will start the pre-season with RSCA [Anderlecht]."


on goal.com (lol), but yeah, not unexpected.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

EXCLUSIVELY REVEALED...from goal :lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Mikel's stats say he's a great passer. One day I was watching a Chelsea match on Sky with my 11 year old brother and the commentator mentioned something about Mikel's passing stats being around 90% for the season and my brother said: "All he does is pass the ball backwards, whoop-de-doo". I laughed but it's somewhat true.
> He's not even a poor man's Makelele, he's barely a Sunday league Makelele.
> 
> Chelsea could do better than him...


I wasn't even looking at stats for basis. I've just seen results from him. I think he's really undervalued and underrated. I think he's been able to hold down his spot in Chelsea's first team for many years with good reason.

Now, if you wanted me to pull something out of my ass, I could tell you about how Mikel is my man of the match in FIFA way more than any other player on my team, but... :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> I wasn't even looking at stats for basis. I've just seen results from him. I think he's really undervalued and underrated. I think he's been able to hold down his spot in Chelsea's first team for many years with good reason.
> 
> Now, if you wanted me to pull something out of my ass, I could tell you about how Mikel is my man of the match in FIFA way more than any other player on my team, but... :side:


The only reason Mikel has ever played is due to injuries. 



Kiz said:


> mancini's been told to slash the bill buy a mil a week, so expect players like bellamy, bridge, barry, who would be getting paid close to 100k a week to be gone. a lot of the fringe players will probably be replaced with youth, so guys like boyata and cunningham will get more chances (hopefully) due to getting rid of guys who are too old and dont offer much to the team.


City also have alot of 21 year olds turning 22 that have to either be registered in the 25 man squad or need to be sold as they will be sat doing nothing. And with City's squad being so big theres something ridiculous like 12 players too many.


Rio Ferdinand enjoys links on his twitter about all the revolutions. Nice try Rio. You was close. The word you're looking for does start with an R.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

"Phil Jones agent - I expect the deal to be formally announced in the next 48 hours. The buy-out clause put in by BRFC cannot be challenged"

"He added the player was given permission by BRFC to speak to four clubs who met the buy-out clause and he opted for MUFC

Apparently the fee has upped though.

We're after Chamberlain now too, according to reports.

Reports on Jones: 



> Manchester United set to pay £20.5m for Jones after late £22m offer from Liverpool
> 
> By Nick Harris
> 
> Prompted by a ‘hardball’ attitude from Blackburn Rovers owners and a late £22m bid on Saturday from Liverpool for Rovers’ England under-21 defender Phil Jones , Manchester United have agreed to pay £20.5m for the player and the deal is expected to be completed imminently. It is mid-afternoon in India at the time of writing and the decisions were finalised this morning, Indian time.
> 
> As has been widely – and correctly – reported, there was a £16.5m release clause in the extended Rovers contract that Jones, 19, signed in February.
> 
> But the Rovers owners’ contention was that it didn’t necessarily force them to sell Jones as soon as one club triggered it with a bid of that amount.
> 
> A crucial fact that muddied the waters is United appeared to know precise details about the terms of the release before Rovers had given any club permission to speak to the player. The only way United could have known this is if Rovers had told them – and sources insist they didn’t – or if somebody else told them when they shouldn’t have done so under the letter of the transfer laws.
> 
> This fact, as well as Liverpool’s offer of £22m, gave Rovers some traction in negotiations. Well-placed senior sources in India have made it clear that a tapping-up complaint against Manchester United was an option open to them.
> 
> If Manchester United felt they were on solid ground with their £16.5m deal and no more, that’s what they’d be paying. But they’re not paying that. That’s why the deal has been agreed at £20.5m. They are paying more to make the deal happen now.
> 
> Venky’s did not want to go down the acrimonious route of official complaints if it could be avoided, and clearly feel there is no point in dragging the situation out further. In any case, Jones has made it clear his preference is to join United.
> 
> In the end, it was decided that holding out for more than £20.5m wasn’t going to help manager Steve Kean’s planning. Kean flew into Mumbai yesterday. The owners and Kean spent yesterday in Pune, discussing their options.
> 
> The Rao family, who bought Blackburn late last year, wanted to keep Jones. That was their preference. Income from a sale is of no relevance to them. But once it was clear Jones was never going to be persuaded to stay – even on £80,000 a week and with the future captaincy as bait – the issue was getting as much above £16.5m as possible.
> 
> Sportingintelligence does not know whether Liverpool would have gone higher than £22m but that bid was made yesterday. If nothing else, this saga demonstrates that United and Liverpool are both going to spend large amounts this summer.


http://www.sportingintelligence.com...s-after-late-22m-offer-from-liverpool-120601/


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

if we/blackburn make united spend an extra 4 mil i'd laugh/


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd laugh if fergie gets annoyed with liverpool trying to push the price up, and tries to steal connor wickham from them

edit : in the news of the world today



> MANCHESTER UNITED have completed the signing of Phil Jones from Blackburn.
> 
> And Sir Alex Ferguson has pulled off another 11th-hour triumph over Arsenal and Arsene Wenger, who thought they had won the race for the England under-21 international.
> 
> Blackburn owners, Venky's, were said to be demanding more money from United but have now agreed a £16.5million deal, rising to almost £20m if United win the title and Jones gains a certain number of full England caps.
> 
> But Arsenal are furious after being outwitted by Ferguson again, just as they were over Chris Smalling last year.
> 
> The Gunners believed they had all but sealed a double deal for Jones and fellow Rovers defender Christopher Samba last week. But instead Jones flew to the South of France, where Ferguson was on holiday, and returned from meeting the Manchester United boss to tell Blackburn he wanted to go to Old Trafford.
> 
> A source said: "Phil was all but convinced he was going to go to Arsenal - but then he went to France to see Fergie. And when you meet Fergie, you tend to end up signing for him."
> 
> Arsenal declined to comment but the episode has horrible echoes for them of what happened with Smalling.
> 
> Arsenal thought they had snapped up Jones' England Under-21 team-mate from Fulham for £7m plus £3m in add-on clauses. But Fergie swooped with a £10m plus £2m bid and Smalling was part of United's record- breaking 19th title win.
> 
> In the Jones case, United, Arsenal and Tottenham are all thought to have offered the £16.5m release clause.
> 
> Arsenal thought they had won the day, with manager Wenger pledging to build his defence for the next decade around 19-year-old Jones.
> 
> But by Wednesday morning, Jones was in Manchester having a medical and agreeing personal terms.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> United pay more money to avoid being taken to court? :lmao
> 
> We'll get Jones and not many clubs will be in a hurry to do business with Blackburn again after the way those retarded chicken fuckers dealt with this.


I don't disagree about the retarded chicken fuckers bit, but *IF* United have approached Jones illegally regarding the clause in his contract, it's only United who are to blame. No one else.

We've got every right to hold this up or even report United if that's the case. Don't make out like it's our owners that are in the wrong here just yet before the facts come out. I can't believe I'm kind of defending our owners!

That Man U song "we can do what we want" isn't true. It's a pity most people associated with the club believe it to be the case.



Gunner14 said:


> And the way to do that is to prove united illegally approached him. So yeah i think at this moment in time to the Blackburn owners and the staff this is the biggest thing to happen to Blackburn since the turn of the century...


Yeah sure it is. It'll certainly be ahead of getting promoted back to the Premiership and then winning the Worthington Cup the next year in 2002.

You really are an ignorant bastard. Im sure we're all looking forward to seeing your expected points total for Arsenal next season backed up with the faultless reasoning!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So £16 million rising to £20 million depending on success. If he helps significantly towards us getting number 20, I don't really have a problem with that.

Liverpool are welcome to Chunky Charlie Adam and that fella from the Championship :side:.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> if we/blackburn make united spend an extra 4 mil i'd laugh/


It wouldn't change the fact that we'd have four top class centre backs and you had that Greek guy, though 8*D

£16.5m rising to £20m through add ons seems like a fair deal, and one I'd be happy with. Probably get reported in the press as £20m, though, but what's a few million between chicken farmers?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The Worthington Cup :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It wouldn't change the fact that we'd have four top class centre backs and you had that Greek guy, though 8*D
> 
> £16.5m rising to £20m through add ons seems like a fair deal, and one I'd be happy with. Probably get reported in the press as £20m, though, but what's a few million between chicken farmers?


yeah but from all report he never wanted to be here.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> The Worthington Cup :lmao


For any club outside the top 4/5 it's a big deal, especially for us when we'd just got back in the Premiership. It's hard enough to win trophies these days.

What was the last thing Leeds won Essex boy? You couldn't even manage the LDV, Auto-Windscreen Trophy bollocks or whatever it is now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Tabloids have a new way of reporting some transfers these days, they throw in the wages over the course of the contract. So, Ashley Young is "£33 million Super-Mega Deal!" on the back of The Sun and those type of rags.

I really hate The Sun...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> yeah but from all report he never wanted to be here.


The feeling obviously wasn't mutual. No-one ACTUALLY believes that Liverpool risked a £22m bid just to fuck with United.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> For any club outside the top 4/5 it's a big deal, especially for us when we'd just got back in the Premiership. It's hard enough to win trophies these days.
> 
> What was the last thing Leeds won Essex boy? You couldn't even manage the LDV, Auto-Windscreen Trophy bollocks or whatever it is now.


Around about the same time Leeds knocked Barcelona out and reached the semi finals of the Champions League, but of course the Worthington Cup is far more significant.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Dann or Kjaer look likely to be the next targets.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Around about the same time Leeds knocked Barcelona out and reached the semi finals of the Champions League, but of course the Worthington Cup is far more significant.


Look where that got you! It's no real surprise you have to laugh at others to get your kicks really is it seeing how the mighty Leeds have fallen?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

United to bid £20 million for Dann or Kjaer then.....

Shouldn't have messed with the Jones deal, boys :side:.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I laughed at the credibility of the WORTHINGTON CUP, i'm sure a lot of people on here would as well. No need to get your knickers in a twist. Better to reach for the stars and fall than to be a mediocre, run of the mill club like Blackburn.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If I was a Blackburn fan, I'd be much happier sustaining PL survival with the occasional League Cup victory than to be trudging to Yeovil for away games. The League Cup's only a small trophy to the bigger clubs, and even then, Arsenal or City would have been chuffed to win it this year.

Hell, I still celebrate it heavily when we win it. A trophy's a trophy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

A trophy so big that it derailed Arsenal's entire league campaign. :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> I laughed at the credibility of the WORTHINGTON CUP, i'm sure a lot of people on here would as well. No need to get your knickers in a twist. Better to reach for the stars and fall than to be a mediocre, run of the mill club like Blackburn.


If you ask any fan of a club outside the top 6 clubs, I'm sure they'd tell you they'd love to win the Carling Cup. It gets you a spot in Europe and a trophy. Not many teams outside of the elite get that chance now. Birmingham managed it, and look at the winners in previous years; Man United, Spurs, Chelsea. What does that tell you? Even Arsenal wanted it last year.

I'd rather be a run of the mill stable club (which Venkys might change) than a team that's fallen two divisions. We've had the taste of the stars too with the Premiership in '95. Good times, great memories but times change.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Birmingham won the League Cup this year and got relegated. Tells you how much the big teams care. The big teams send out their reserve teams for the Carling Cup. Arsenal got to the final by doing that a few years back. I'd say reaching the Champions League semi finals is a bigger deal than winning the cup that if you asked a lot of teams they'd probably get rid of to make time for a winter break.

Didn't you say Blackburn would be relegated by christmas? Well I'm saying now that Leeds will be up their challenging for promotion next season. We did fall two divisions (when we were still getting 25,000+ fans a week which Blackburn can't manage) but we came back up and last season we challenged for promotion and the play offs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yip, a trophy is a trophy, can't argue with that.

Leeds reached for the stars and fell....into the gutter, where they've been for 7 or 8 years now, is it?
Long may they stay there....

Give me a trophy instead of a Champions League semi-final, (which led to Leeds getting ideas above their station) anyday.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> If you ask any fan of a club outside the top 6 clubs, I'm sure they'd tell you they'd love to win the Carling Cup. It gets you a spot in Europe and a trophy. Not many teams outside of the elite get that chance now. Birmingham managed it, and look at the winners in previous years; Man United, Spurs, Chelsea. What does that tell you? Even Arsenal wanted it last year.
> 
> I'd rather be a run of the mill stable club (which Venkys might change) than a team that's fallen two divisions. We've had the taste of the stars too with the Premiership in '95. Good times, great memories but times change.


*KING KENNY*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lol at shitting all over leeds for trying.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yip, a trophy is a trophy, can't argue with that.
> 
> Leeds reached for the stars and fell....into the gutter, where they've been for 7 or 8 years now, is it?
> Long may they stay there....
> 
> Give me a trophy instead of a Champions League semi-final, (which led to Leeds getting ideas above their station) anyday.


Why would you want that? Football always matters more if you're winning against your rivals. How sweet would it be for Man United to win a close two horse race with Liverpool next season? Or to come from behind and snatch the title off City?

I could understand you feeling the 'heat of the rivalry' and have some huge disdain for Leeds perhaps if you were from Manchester, but you're not even from this country.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'd love it if we won the League Cup, love it.

Playing in the Champions League was a great time for us though, can't beat huge European nights.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Birmingham won the League Cup this year and got relegated. Tells you how much the big teams care. The big teams send out their reserve teams for the Carling Cup. Arsenal got to the final by doing that a few years back. I'd say reaching the Champions League semi finals is a bigger deal than winning the cup that if you asked a lot of teams they'd probably get rid of to make time for a winter break.


2010 - Man U
2009 - Man U
2008 - Spurs
2007 - Chelsea
2006 - Man U
2005 - Chelsea

A trophy is a trophy and Arsenal did care this year. City/Man U the year before, they were bang up for it.



Seb said:


> Didn't you say Blackburn would be relegated by christmas? Well I'm saying now that Leeds will be up their challenging for promotion next season. We did fall two divisions (when we were still getting 25,000+ fans a week which Blackburn can't manage) but we came back up and last season we challenged for promotion and the play offs.


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/stats/attendance/_/league/eng.1/barclays-premier-league?cc=5739

24,999 to be precise was our average last season, plus how much bigger is Leeds' population compared to Blackburn's? Plus we've got competition from Man U, Man City, Bolton, Everton, Wigan, Blackpool, Preston & Burnley to name a few in our region.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Why would you want that? Football always matters more if you're winning against your rivals. How sweet would it be for Man United to win a close two horse race with Liverpool next season? Or to come from behind and snatch the title off City?
> 
> I could understand you feeling the 'heat of the rivalry' and have some huge disdain for Leeds perhaps if you were from Manchester, but you're not even from this country.


it's all part of the act dont forget.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

They're rivals (not recently, besides the FA Cup and the less said about that, the better :side and you like to see rivals suffer.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsenal only cared because they can't win anything else. City/United was all about the rivalry and United quashing the rise of City more than the Cup itself. The Cup meant even less 10 years ago than it does now simply because 10 years ago teams actually cared about the FA Cup, but even now i'm sure if you asked most teams they would ditch the cup to make time for a winter break.

Leeds averaged around 28,000 last season.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> They're rivals (not recently, besides the FA Cup and the less said about that, the better :side and you like to see rivals suffer.


Only if you're petty. So you'd like to see City and Liverpool relegated then? Or would you like to see YOUR team strive and to beat your rivals. Man United have spent the last 20 years trying to usurp Liverpool's league title tally, and now they have, it must sure feel sweet for SAF and older Man Utd fans who witnessed Liverpool rack up all those trophies. It's always sweeter to beat your rivals to success. The league would much poorer without rivalries like Spurs/Arsenal, United/City, United/Pool etc...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Firstly, success for your club.
Secondly, anguish for your rivals.
Ideally, both.

It's been like that over that past few years between United & Liverpool.
We've been raking in trophy after trophy while Liverpool have been waiting for the almost mythical "next year" to arrive.

It's pretty sah-weeeeeet 8*D.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So you'd rather see Liverpool suffer in the Championship than see the big United/Liverpool games every year?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So if the premier league was essentially a monopoly or a duopoly like La Liga, youd enjoy it more, even if the games were predictable as fuck?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'll always have a special place in my heart for both the domestic cups. The FA Cup was the first trophy I saw Chelsea win as a supporter (97 vs Boro. Bobby Di Matteo!). It's the first match I actually remember watching with my dad, who is also a Chelsea fan.

And as for the League Cup, when we won it in 2005, it was the first trohpy we won in 4 seasons, it was Mourinho's first trohpy with us, it was the first trophy of the Abramovich regime and it laid down the foundation for a period where we have been winning a trophy or two nearly every season.

I don't find Champions League semi finals too special anymore. Reason being because we have won 1 in 5 of them. Too much failure there.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I like to play the rivals. It makes for moments like:










Can't replace that sort of emotion in football.

Edit: Scratch that didn't know we were talking about Leeds. That POS club and it's inbred vermin fanbase can rot their way to a slow fucking death for all I care. Don't have the least bit of respect for those shower of cunts.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rivalries make football so much sweeter for me. Beating newc at the stadium a couple years ago was a beautiful feeling, as well as a last minute equaliser at the Stadium for a well earned point. But on the flipside the 5 1 this year was one of the worst footballing experiences of my life, still football wouldn't be as sweet without rivals.

On rumour front, :lmao at the News of the World. Claiming that Ngog signing for us will push the Henderson deal down to £11 million, morons.


----------



## RATED R RULES

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Fuming with the QPR owners who on top of ridiculous season ticket prices now look to have given us a maximum of £10million transfer budget. Can't believe we missed out on Danny Graham. We need strikers big time and if Andy Johnson is signed for 3m then that's a 3rd of the budget blown on an injury prone average player. Looks like Taarabt and Faurlin will have to step-up to give us a hope.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



RATED R RULES said:


> Fuming with the QPR owners who on top of ridiculous season ticket prices now look to have given us a maximum of £10million transfer budget. Can't believe we missed out on Danny Graham. We need strikers big time and if Andy Johnson is signed for 3m then that's a 3rd of the budget blown on an injury prone average player. Looks like Taarabt and Faurlin will have to step-up to give us a hope.


how much are norwich and swansea spending? Its sensible of QPR, they dont want to disrupt a proven squad, just because they have money doesnt mean they have to go buying tons of players, especially if they get relegated again next season


----------



## RATED R RULES

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> how much are norwich and swansea spending? Its sensible of QPR, they dont want to disrupt a proven squad, just because they have money doesnt mean they have to go buying tons of players, especially if they get relegated again next season


Well they've already bought about 4 strikers between them and took the pick of the best players in the Championship and ou-bid us for players like Graham, Vaughan and Morisson when we have the richest owners in the world. I don't want to be signing masses of players but we have 0 capable strikers and need better full-backs and a winger. Yet we have done nothing so far and are getting beaten to the punch.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



redeadening said:


> So if the premier league was essentially a monopoly or a duopoly like La Liga, youd enjoy it more, even if the games were predictable as fuck?


You can have a competitive league without rivalries. Besides, competition causes newer (less fierce) ones to form, like what we have with Chelsea and Arsenal.

I love derby games, but could I live without them to see Liverpool in the Championship next year? Of course. I don't like 'em, and I wouldn't mind a laugh at their expense, same as I got with Leeds. That's football.

Look at the plane Blackpool flew over Deepdale, they practically expected to get relegated themselves, but PNE going down to a division lower was that important to them. 

As a neutral, I'd like to watch Arsenal vs Spurs every season. As a United fan, watching Liverpool or City go down would be worth it. Heard so many stories about the shit Scousers gave my family when we went down, it'd be worth it just for that revenge.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Shepard said:


> Rivalrys make football so much sweeter for me. Beating newc at the stadium a couple years ago was a beautiful feeling, as well as a last minute equaliser at the Stadium for a well earned point. But on the flipside the 5 1 this year was one of the worst footballing experiences of my life, still football wouldn't be as sweet without rivals.


I'm still pissed off at Gyan scoring with his bollocks last season. 

The 5-1 will be remembered forever though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

so basically every Manc supporter is a bit of a pansy who doesn't like the fact that we actually show up twice a year to play them 8*D


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Alex Mcleish is gone from Birmigham city!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> EXCLUSIVELY REVEALED...from goal :lmao


Goal, caughtoffside and most papers are shit sources :lmao It's funny when caughtoffside's "sources" have exclusive info of a big signing.



Seb said:


> Birmingham won the League Cup this year and got relegated. Tells you how much the big teams care. The big teams send out their reserve teams for the Carling Cup. Arsenal got to the final by doing that a few years back. I'd say reaching the Champions League semi finals is a bigger deal than winning the cup that if you asked a lot of teams they'd probably get rid of to make time for a winter break.
> 
> Didn't you say Blackburn would be relegated by christmas? Well I'm saying now that Leeds will be up their challenging for promotion next season. We did fall two divisions (when we were still getting 25,000+ fans a week which Blackburn can't manage) but we came back up and last season we challenged for promotion and the play offs.


I follow Leeds, my Dad supports them so I see a lot of them - they need to improve a bit if they want promotion. Injuries were unfortunate for you last season, but that is no excuse for the unbelivable capitulations ala Arsenal v Newcastle. Hope you go up though.



Silent Alarm said:


> Yip, a trophy is a trophy, can't argue with that.
> 
> Leeds reached for the stars and fell....into the gutter, where they've been for 7 or 8 years now, is it?
> Long may they stay there....
> 
> Give me a trophy instead of a Champions League semi-final, (which led to Leeds getting ideas above their station) anyday.


Leeds United have real history, they deserve to be in the Premier League. 



Seb said:


> Why would you want that? Football always matters more if you're winning against your rivals. How sweet would it be for Man United to win a close two horse race with Liverpool next season? Or to come from behind and snatch the title off City?
> 
> I could understand you feeling the 'heat of the rivalry' and have some huge disdain for Leeds perhaps if you were from Manchester, but you're not even from this country.


AGREED. Pipping Tottenham for 4th in 05/06 was amazing because it was the totts, if it was Everton, I wouldn't really have been as happy if we pipped them to 4th than if we pipped the totts to 4th.



Seb said:


> Arsenal only cared because they can't win anything else. City/United was all about the rivalry and United quashing the rise of City more than the Cup itself. The Cup meant even less 10 years ago than it does now simply because 10 years ago teams actually cared about the FA Cup, but even now i'm sure if you asked most teams they would ditch the cup to make time for a winter break.
> 
> Leeds averaged around 28,000 last season.


We could have won the FA Cup, no? Both cups are more or less the same now. Surely Wenger had his eyes set on the FA Cup just as much as the Carling Cup.



Seb said:


> Only if you're petty. So you'd like to see City and Liverpool relegated then? Or would you like to see YOUR team strive and to beat your rivals. Man United have spent the last 20 years trying to usurp Liverpool's league title tally, and now they have, it must sure feel sweet for SAF and older Man Utd fans who witnessed Liverpool rack up all those trophies. It's always sweeter to beat your rivals to success. The league would much poorer without rivalries like Spurs/Arsenal, United/City, United/Pool etc...


Yep, the highlight of the season is Arsenal v Spurs at WHL. Best atmosphere for me in the league for me - but that is obviously because I'm an Arsenal fan. I'm sure United/City is fucking amazing too.



Berbarito said:


> I like to play the rivals. It makes for moments like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't replace that sort of emotion in football.
> 
> Edit: Scratch that didn't know we were talking about Leeds. That POS club and it's inbred vermin fanbase can rot their way to a slow fucking death for all I care. Don't have the least bit of respect for those shower of cunts.


No complaints about their fan base, more loyal than most clubs - their attendance speaks for itself.

Leeds produced one of the best things in the last decade knocking United out of the FA Cup. I'm not even a Leeds fan but I had a permanent grin for about a week.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Mcleish is 1-5 ON to be the next Villa boss


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> I'm still pissed off at Gyan scoring with his bollocks last season.
> 
> The 5-1 will be remembered forever though.


I think the 5-1 was what made the equaliser so much sweeter. We definitely need to start showing up against you this year though. Jordan always no showed those games and he was the local lad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

psg have signed GAMEIRO. that goes the best midrange striker in the game for a cheap price for fm12 

balazs dzsudzsak has gone from psv to anzhi


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Leeds United have real history, they deserve to be in the Premier League.


History is just that. You deserve to be in the Premier League by winning promotion through winning games. If Leeds can get enough points to get promoted, fair play to them like any team that gets promoted, but a great history doesn't mean they deserve to be in the top league now. Thank god we have a points system!

Quite frankly they got what they deserved anyway for the a complete joke of mis-management in over-spending at the turn of the decade.

McLeish to Villa would be pretty amazing, especially ironic with the rivalry talk going on.

*Edit:*


united_07 said:


> how much are norwich and swansea spending? Its sensible of QPR, they dont want to disrupt a proven squad, just because they have money doesnt mean they have to go buying tons of players, especially if they get relegated again next season


If they don't spend they will go down again.

Taarabt is quality but you look at the rest of the squad aside from Routledge & Faurlin, and it's a mix of old and average players like Clint Hill, Kaspers Gorkks, Shaun Derry, Tommy Smith, Heidar Helguson etc.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently Neymar's agent has been bigging up Real Madrid, saying that's where he'd like him to go. Bad news for Chelsea I guess.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11827_6972895,00.html

And Citeh have came out and said they'll let Tevez move back to argentina if he commits to them for the short term, so like 2-3 years.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently its a two horse race between Arsenal and Tottenham for Chris Samba. We all know Arsenal's record in 2 horse races so sorry Spurs but looks like you've got Samba to replace Bassong who should finalize a move to Wolves this week because they wont get Mancienne back because he's heading to Hamburg.

All rumours though but it all fits nicely.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> psg have signed GAMEIRO. that goes the best midrange striker in the game for a cheap price for fm12


Get with the times Kiz, I posted that transfer days ago....:flip


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

only confirmed 3 hours ago son.

11 mil for the move.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> History is just that. You deserve to be in the Premier League by winning promotion through winning games. If Leeds can get enough points to get promoted, fair play to them like any team that gets promoted, but a great history doesn't mean they deserve to be in the top league now. Thank god we have a points system!


I didn't mean deserve as to be placed in the PL, I mean they deserve to be in the league if they get promoted, as people say they hope they don't get promoted. Deserved was really the wrong verb to use, I didn't fully explain the point.



Nige™ said:


> Quite frankly they got what they deserved anyway for the a complete joke of mis-management in over-spending at the turn of the decade.


Leeds United didn't deserve that treatment. It was disrepect to the club and the fans - there was only one way it was going to turn out. Although they did deserve to go down for what happened but for Leeds United the club, it didn't deserve that, you get me?



Nige™ said:


> Taarabt is quality but you look at the rest of the squad aside from Routledge & Faurlin, and it's a mix of old and average players like Clint Hill, Kaspers Gorkks, Shaun Derry, Tommy Smith, Heidar Helguson etc.


Norwich & Swansea will probably go down again, and QPR not too far off. Taarabt is ridiculously overrated, all style no substance - he will be humiliated in the PL if he tries those back garden tricks.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Bassong to Wolves? Madness. Not only is he far too good for such a garbage side, but the fact 'Arry doesn't seem to rate the guy who was a key player in their best season finish in 09/10 over a guy like Samba is just as strange.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Have there been any stories about Bassong having a bad attitude or being disruptive, anything like that? I just can't see why Redknapp doesn't want him, unless it's that, or that he doesn't like a defender being able to play two games a week when fit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Have there been any stories about Bassong having a bad attitude or being disruptive, anything like that? I just can't see why Redknapp doesn't want him, unless it's that, or that he doesn't like a defender being able to play two games a week when fit.


Don't think so. Ledley makes me laugh, had a few good games at the end of last season and suddenly he was the best CB in the world :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...-Stoke-James-Nursey-column-article740635.html



Mental Journalist said:


> 4) Andres Iniesta, Barcelona to Man City
> 
> With Fabregas finally off to Spain it appears, that could make talented Spanish midfielder *Iniesta surplus to requirements* at the Nou Camp. City have links with Barca after signing Yaya Toure last summer and I've been told they could get the 27-year-old with a bumper bid.


:lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Literally the first 3 words of the headline of that article made me stop reading.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/may/19/sebastien-bassong-spurs-heaven-hell

It's not really his attitude, he's just not in favour with 'arry.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It's the funniest transfer article of the summer so far, I'm not sure it can be topped, either.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That's not even a rumor, that's bullshit. Surplus to requirements? Huh? One of the best CMs in the world is surplus to requirements, where did that story originate?










The only way City are going to see that is in their dreams.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm dead serious, how the fuck does that "journalist" get a job?
Iniesta, surplus to requirements, fuck sake.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...-Stoke-James-Nursey-column-article740635.html
> 
> :lmao


Great summer for City. Iniesta and Ronaldo. If only real life was as kind to City as the Mirror is.



cactwma said:


> That's not even a rumor, that's bullshit. Surplus to requirements? Huh? One of the best CMs in the world is surplus to requirements, where did that story originate?
> 
> The only way City are going to see that is in their dreams.


But you said Fabregas is better than Iniesta. So if they sign Fabby they dont need Iniesta.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Great summer for City. Iniesta and Ronaldo. If only real life was as kind to City as the Mirror is.
> 
> 
> 
> But you said Fabregas is better than Iniesta. So if they sign Fabby they dont need Iniesta.


Of course they need him - Fab wouldn't be played regularly, Iniesta would be first team. My opinion doesn't reflect Pep's...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Neymar's agent is a fucking cunt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> Neymar's agent is a fucking cunt.


What did he do? 

All footballer's agents are cunts, biggest enemies of the game :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> What did he do?
> 
> All footballer's agents are cunts, biggest enemies of the game :lmao


Said if he'd like Neymar to sign for Madrid, massive kick to the nuts for Chelsea fans there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Shepard said:


> Said if he'd like Neymar to sign for Madrid, massive kick to the nuts for Chelsea fans there.


Getting pretty sick of the Real, Liverpool & City rumour mill now. Everyone is being linked to those three fucking clubs. Neymar will be a top player - but he won't come cheap for no-one. He will be infinitely more successful at Stamford Bridge than at the Bernabeu.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm just sick of every single player under the sun being linked to Pool, especially if they're British...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Shepard said:


> I'm just sick of every single player under the sun being linked to Pool, especially if their British...


Yeah, every time I see a transfer rumour regarding Arsenal I can guarantee it will say - "Arsenal are facing stiff competition from Liverpool". Cue me being pissed off at a club who are unlikely to get CL football being linked with every top player on earth. :cussin:

Arsenal apparently only listening to offers £25 million and above for Nasri - interesting. 30 million will do me nicely, but why would he go to Munich? It's either United or Arsenal, both will get short term success I'm sure.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Sergio Canales to Everton on loan, according to the Daily Fail.

I'd cartwheel around work/house/wherever I happened to be when I found out if that happened.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I've literally gave up trusting half these tabloids. I remember when I was younger and I'd believe every story I read. So naive...


These days I'll only really trust the broadsheets really, and maybe sky sports.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I know same here, it's a massive "IF", but still, I'd love it to happen.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We have turned down a 34m euro bid plus bojan and thiago for cesc. Rumors are Barca will come back with an improved bid in the coming days. I think he will be off if we get the right ammount.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Thiago would be a great signing for Arsenal, although he'll probably be another 5-6 year loan job.

Bojan is a bit overrated IMO, but still decent. If Arsenal can get some more money it would be a great deal for them.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> only confirmed 3 hours ago son.
> 
> 11 mil for the move.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9817561-post1123.html

http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/index.php?/archives/590-Gameiro-picks-PSG-over-Valencia.html

I'm guessing that it was 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999% done at that point.

Gameiro must think it's better for his national team chances to stay in France for a few more seasons. Never really brought him on FM either so I won't be too worried by not being able to sign him until the second season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Husky said:


> Sergio Canales to Everton on loan, according to the Daily Fail.
> 
> I'd cartwheel around work/house/wherever I happened to be when I found out if that happened.


That is very possible, he doesn't get any playing time at Madrid.



Overrated said:


> We have turned down a 34m euro bid plus bojan and thiago for cesc. Rumors are Barca will come back with an improved bid in the coming days. I think he will be off if we get the right ammount.


Thiago won't come here, and I don't want Bojan, we need someone top class from them if they can only go for 40 million. But who?



Berbarito said:


> Thiago would be a great signing for Arsenal, although he'll probably be another 5-6 year loan job.
> 
> Bojan is a bit overrated IMO, but still decent. If Arsenal can get some more money it would be a great deal for them.


How much more? It's a joke if Fabregas goes for 40 million. If Henderson is worth 20, Jack is worth 40, so how much does that make Cesc!?

EDIT: http://justarsenal.com/gervinho-agrees-to-join-arsenal-despite-man-city-offer-says-lequipe/8406 Interesting - don't have to worry about Citeh now. They probably only want him so we don't have him, disgusting and disgraceful tactic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

cesc isnt english though.

lol at disgusting tactics. interested in a play that could add to our team. how dare we.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Not listening to any more reports on Gervinho. Untill i see him holding up someones shirt he's just trolling the footballing world. 

Seemed a decent offer for Cesc but i dnt like Bojan or Thiago so glad we rejected it. Just cash please unless we're getting an actual player fed up of our reserves being strengthened. Also on Cesc's tranfser value its lower because he wants to leave and we're looking to sell. 

Henderson didnt ask to leave Sunderland. and Sunderland didnt ask to sell him so you have to pay more. The world knowing Cesc wants out brigs the price down. But interestingly enough Kiz he does class as an English homegrown player for over 3 years in England before aged 21.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

yeah but being english born = at least 10 mil more.

3 years would class him as an arsenal homegrown player right?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> yeah but being english born = at least 10 mil more.
> 
> 3 years would class him as an arsenal homegrown player right?


Indeed but if he moves to another English club he would still class as a trained in England player.

Unlike Hargreaves who even though being an England International would class a foreign player to anyone who picks him up on a free.

Only the sun but Wenger determined to keep Nasri and hold Fabregas hostage for a bit longer. Stupid really although there quality no player shuld be kept against his will. We need a squad of players who want to give their all for Arsenal in EVERY game not just sit there saying they want to win things.

1st day of preseason if i was Arsene i sit all the squad down and say if you want to leave get the hell off my training ground. Then sell every single player that doesn't want to be there.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

For what it's worth over the whole Jones, Henderson, Rodwell and the like. These are all players who are good for their ages. However there's no guarantee that they'll improve. It wasn't that long ago that every pundit was calling Wenger an idiot for not splashing 10M plus for the likes of Steven Taylor, Curtis Davies, and even Anton Ferdinand. They were the best young English centre-halves back then, but none have really gone on and improved that much, justifying managers at top level clubs not going in for them despite the media hype they all had.

To be honest I haven't really seen Jones play much, although I try to avoid watching Blackburn. I think I've only seen him play as a centre-back once. He played midfield against Arsenal, and he held his own, but didn't seem any great shakes. However I believe his preferred position is very much at centre-back, so I'll have to reserve judgement on him.

To me Rodwell looks set for a big club. He mightn't possess any one specific area of strength, however to me he just seems very solid overall, and is somewhat a jack of all trades, excuse the pun. He's physically very good, big, strong, fit, and has an extra gear of pace that we saw from his goal against United (although that seems a while ago now). He's got a decent touch too, and uses the ball well if not brilliant. And he also reads the game well. I think he'd could be an ideal holding midfield player for a big team in the future. When you look at holding midfield player's at both Arsenal and Chelsea, Song and Mikel, in style he is somewhere between the two of them, he isn't as good with the ball as Mikel, but better defensively, and while not as aggressive as Song, he's smarter on the ball. Mind you he isn't as physically strong as either of them. He's not there yet, but if a big team were to buy him as a future prospect, I suspect it could turn out to be a fine buy down the line.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Some 'ITK' on twitter reckons united are going to sign Pato Rodriguez, havent seen it reported anywhere else, so probably nothing, but from this video his playing style seems to resemble C Ronaldo


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



St. Stephen said:


> For what it's worth over the whole Jones, Henderson, Rodwell and the like. These are all players who are good for their ages. However there's no guarantee that they'll improve. It wasn't that long ago that every pundit was calling Wenger an idiot for not splashing 10M plus for the likes of Steven Taylor, Curtis Davies, and even Anton Ferdinand. They were the best young English centre-halves back then, but none have really gone on and improved that much, justifying managers at top level clubs not going in for them despite the media hype they all had.
> 
> To be honest I haven't really seen Jones play much, *although I try to avoid watching Blackburn*. I think I've only seen him play as a centre-back once. He played midfield against Arsenal, and he held his own, but didn't seem any great shakes. However I believe his preferred position is very much at centre-back, so I'll have to reserve judgement on him.
> 
> To me Rodwell looks set for a big club. He mightn't possess any one specific area of strength, however to me he just seems very solid overall, and is somewhat a jack of all trades, excuse the pun. He's physically very good, big, strong, fit, and has an extra gear of pace that we saw from his goal against United (although that seems a while ago now). He's got a decent touch too, and uses the ball well if not brilliant. And he also reads the game well. I think he'd could be an ideal holding midfield player for a big team in the future. When you look at holding midfield player's at both Arsenal and Chelsea, Song and Mikel, in style he is somewhere between the two of them, he isn't as good with the ball as Mikel, but better defensively, and while not as aggressive as Song, he's smarter on the ball. Mind you he isn't as physically strong as either of them. He's not there yet, but if a big team were to buy him as a future prospect, I suspect it could turn out to be a fine buy down the line.


Sam's gone now and the awful negative tactics went with him. At least one good thing about Kean being in charge is we try and play Brazil like football, although without the Brazilian players.

Ignore the stereotype. We're safe to watch again. Surely you'd have seen that when we played United?!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What a joy the last twenty minutes of that game were. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Todays Rumours.

Blaise Matuidi to Arsenal - St Etienne chairman says he can go for £13M
Charlie Adam to Liverpool - Sky bet suspend betting on Adam move
Mesut Ozil to Man Utd - Ozil denys any thought of moving
Younes Kaboul to Marseille 
Roger Johnson to Blackburn
Gary Cahill to Arsenal with Miquel going to Bolton
Cameron Jerome to Bolton - Coyle supposedly going back with a bigger offer.
Seb Larsson to Sunderland £70,000 a week contract.

OO and best one of the day.

Mario Gomez to Newcastle. Apparently Gomez is keen on the the idea of swapping Champions League football at a massive club to be a mid table striker. £20M.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

ozil to united :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Johnson would be a good buy for Blacburn. The Ozil thing seems like some journo has decided to just list good creative midfielders to Man U.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Or some journalist is just trying to troll United fans :side:.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

There can surely be no way Gomez would want to join Newcastle. Anyone who'd rather play for Newcastle over Bayern is a fucking moron. Surely that won't materialize. :lmao @ Larsson 70k a week. What an average player.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

You would have to be pretty dense to believe that ...

Oh wait, United fans. Right. 8*D






Just kidding, I love you guys. Except Adam, he's trash.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> cesc isnt english though.
> 
> lol at disgusting tactics. interested in a play that could add to our team. how dare we.


It's a disgusting tactic when you buy players just so another team can't get them when you aren't really interested in the player - example De Jong & Palacios.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

then why do we play de jong if we dont want him

fits in perfectly with THREE HOLDING MIDS

what is palacios doing there


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

united_07 and silent alarm same person conspiracy :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™;9825678 said:


> Sam's gone now and the awful negative tactics went with him. At least one good thing about Kean being in charge is we try and play Brazil like football, although without the Brazilian players.
> 
> Ignore the stereotype. We're safe to watch again. Surely you'd have seen that when we played United?!


You were so much better off with Sam, even if his tactics were negative.



Gunner14 said:


> Todays Rumours.
> 
> Blaise Matuidi to Arsenal - St Etienne chairman says he can go for £13M
> Charlie Adam to Liverpool - Sky bet suspend betting on Adam move
> Mesut Ozil to Man Utd - Ozil denys any thought of moving
> Younes Kaboul to Marseille
> Roger Johnson to Blackburn
> Gary Cahill to Arsenal with Miquel going to Bolton
> Cameron Jerome to Bolton - Coyle supposedly going back with a bigger offer.
> Seb Larsson to Sunderland £70,000 a week contract.
> 
> OO and best one of the day.
> 
> Mario Gomez to Newcastle. Apparently Gomez is keen on the the idea of swapping Champions League football at a massive club to be a mid table striker. £20M.


Gomez & Ozil stories are ridiculous. How much is Adam?



Kiz said:


> then why do we play de jong if we dont want him
> 
> fits in perfectly with THREE HOLDING MIDS
> 
> what is palacios doing there


When you extorted Tottenham when they were interested in both.


VERY interesting reading for Arsenal fans - Kroenke is getting his cheque book for Nasri, 3 new big bids this week and Cesc looks like he's staying, why did he sign that 8 year contract? Gazidis is having a Q&A tonight, should be VERY interesting - all details here - http://le-grove.co.uk/2011/06/13/3-top-quality-signings-this-week-ast-meeting-questions-samir-given-what-he-wants/


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Adam is meant to be 8 mil from everything I've read.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

suck shit josh, we took a player you wanted and got you another.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://le-grove.co.uk/2011/06/13/3-...-meeting-questions-samir-given-what-he-wants/

It's about as neutral as it gets when it comes to fan created blogs. Its a good read for anyone interested.

I think he's on to something with the 3 big signings this week.
-Nasri to a new deal, Cesc being forced to stay, Ramsey back from Injury.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Adam is close to signing for Liverpool 8*D, who would be liverpool fans preferred centre of midfield partnership, they have quite a few now, gerrard, henderson, adam, Meireles, lucas, spearing, poulsen, shelvey and perhaps acquilani


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Does Wenger keep Cesc in his basement so he won't even hear of Spain until it's time for games?



united_07 said:


> Adam is close to signing for Liverpool 8*D, who would be liverpool fans preferred centre of midfield partnership, they have quite a few now, gerrard, henderson, adam, Meireles, lucas, spearing, poulsen, shelvey and perhaps acquilani


Ideally, Gerrard and Lucas. Gerrard is our top midfielder when fit, and Lucas really came of age last year, proving vital ever since Kenny took over by breaking up attacks. Meireles and Adam could both play Gerrard's role when injured, and Henderson needs to either spend some time out right to start or get rotated into the starting lineup to get experience in the middle. We've put 20m into him, so we should expect to see a fair bit of him next season, even if he's one for the future.

Poulsen and Aquilani to get sold, with Shelvey to go out on loan. Adam and Spearing add some extra depth.

We seem very heavy on creative midfielders, but beyond Lucas, there's none that are really combative. We need to keep him fit next year.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Adam is close to signing for Liverpool 8*D, who would be liverpool fans preferred centre of midfield partnership, they have quite a few now, gerrard, henderson, adam, Meireles, lucas, spearing, poulsen, shelvey and perhaps acquilani


Looks like the most overrated centre midfielder of a generation will find himself playing outwide again.



BkB Hulk said:


> Does Wenger keep Cesc in his basement so he won't even hear of Spain until it's time for games?


Going to be a full basement. Nasri, Cesc, Bendtner all be down their as Wenger tries to keep his creation together. HumanCentipede part 3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

paul scholes retired bro.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Adam is close to signing for Liverpool 8*D, who would be liverpool fans preferred centre of midfield partnership, they have quite a few now, gerrard, henderson, adam, Meireles, lucas, spearing, poulsen, shelvey and perhaps acquilani


Poulsen and Aqua will probaly be sold off. 

It's good. Gerrard/Meireles I doubt can play a whole season, so they'll rotate with Adam/Henderson quite a bit I think. And Henderson can play RM too?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Going to be a full basement. Nasri, Cesc, Bendtner all be down their as Wenger tries to keep his creation together. HumanCentipede part 3


Nasri and Cesc are probably ashamed to be in the same basement as Bendtner. They would be begging Wenger to sell him if he's not going to sell them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> united_07 and silent alarm same person conspiracy :side:


I would take offence but all you Aussie 'Pool fans kinda blend into the same person for me, King Rushy Hulk.

(I think you're Aussies anyway....and 'Pool fans. Correct me if I'm wrong :side


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Nasri and Cesc are probably ashamed to be in the same basement as Bendtner. They would be begging Wenger to sell him if he's not going to sell them.


It does make you shudder that people like Bendtner can request to a transfer and still be being asked to stay.

Should have been sold in January when West Ham had interest. We should have jumped on it sent him their for free with a big thank you note saying no returns.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

but he's arsenal's best striker. just ask ol' st nicklas


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> united_07 and silent alarm same person conspiracy :side:


I would take offence but all you Aussie 'Pool fans kinda blend into the same person for me, King Rushy Hulk.

(I think you're Aussies anyway....and 'Pool fans. Correct me if I'm wrong :side


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

we are. you also forgot Destiny. makes up the 4th member of the aussie/liverpool/awesome combo :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It's a quality bunch tbh.

edit - 6000th post is me talking myself up. (Y)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

sydney scousers > melbourne ones

:side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

  CONFIRMED



> Phil Jones is set to become United's first signing of summer 2011 after the Reds successfully negotiated a transfer with his current club Blackburn Rovers.
> 
> A club statement published on Monday reads as follows:
> 
> "Manchester United is delighted to announce it has signed an agreement with Blackburn Rovers for the transfer of Phil Jones.
> 
> "The player passed a medical in Manchester last week and has agreed a 5-year contract. The deal will be completed once the player returns from international duty."
> 
> Jones, 19, came through the youth ranks at Blackburn before turning professional on 1 July 2009. He made his senior debut two months later, in a Carling Cup victory at Nottingham Forest, and went on to make a total of 40 appearances for Rovers.
> 
> The robust central defender, who can also play in midfield, has been capped seven times so far by England at Under-21 level. The latest appearance was in Denmark on Sunday, when he started alongside new club colleagues Tom Cleverley, Chris Smalling and Danny Welbeck in the 1-1 draw with Spain in the UEFA Under-21 Championships.
> 
> http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...11/Jun/manchester-united-seal-jones-deal.aspx


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Adam is close to signing for Liverpool 8*D, who would be liverpool fans preferred centre of midfield partnership, they have quite a few now, gerrard, henderson, adam, Meireles, lucas, spearing, poulsen, shelvey and perhaps acquilani


http://www.footylatest.com/liverpool-and-aston-villa-battling-it-out-for-argentine-ace/22701

Another midfielder for Liverpool? Rumours made on the spot ftw.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

gago would be a good fit for villa. i can see him leaving, but not to liverpool.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Jones is shit anyway.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Oh well, so much for the deal being "in tatters" and United being taken to court :lmao.

Welcome, Phil 8*D.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> paul scholes retired bro.


asshole


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Hilario's signed a new contract. :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



wabak said:


> asshole


was waiting for someone to pick up on that.

hilario resigning stops tottenhams dream of a possible friedel/jens/hilario 3peat in goals.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

friedel/cudicini is the best goalkeeping combination in the EPL kiz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

hart/no one.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Oh, Hilario.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Anyone want Kuszczak? Anyone? No?

Fuck...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Has he not gone yet? Oh, Kuszczak, I went to so much effort to learn how to spell your name for nothing.

Phil Jones deal done, eh? Hopefully Liverpool didn't force the price up _too_ much with their last minute audacious, slightly retarded bid 8*D

EDIT: Steve Kean said on Sky Sports that with add ons the fee could rise to over £20m. Presumably that means £16.5m, with £4m add ons, some sources reporting the add ons were part of the buyout clause. Apparently Blackburn offered him their largest contract ever but he wanted CL football.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> was waiting for someone to pick up on that.


better than xavi bro

eric cantona is also better than iniesta.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> What a joy the last twenty minutes of that game were. :side:


End of a season game where we both needed the point. It was United too. Aside from that it was a damn good effort from us, hitting the bar twice. It's still sad to think of that since I was in Melbourne watching it. $10 for a pint of Stella though still grates me!



BkB Hulk said:


> Johnson would be a good buy for Blackburn.


He sure would, so would Bassong but I still think better clubs would go for them both. Even if we don't sell Samba, it leaves us with £26m to spend if the reports of the £10m budget plus all the Jones money is true.

On top of that we need a central midfielder and at least one striker, possibly a left back too as I prefer Olsson on the wing to left back even though I don't rate Givet in that position either. Spector would be an okay back up. I wouldn't mind going for Robbie Keane but he maybe a tad unrealistic. I still want Hitzlsperger or Gardner as well as making Jermaine Jones' deal permanent or maybe try for Palacios, who again could be unrealistic. We wouldn't have a bad team then.

Robinson

Salgado - Johnson - Bassong/Samba - Spector/Givet

Emerton - Gardner/Hitzlsperger - J Jones/Palacios - Olsson

Hoillet - Keane​


cactwma said:


> You were so much better off with Sam, even if his tactics were negative.


No doubt there.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Xavi and Iniesta are okay, but how would they do on a rainy Tuesday night in Stoke?

Hopefully there'll be some news on the Young deal soon. Looking at how Valencia stepped up gives me hope he could go on to great things, and it'd be good to have someone else with proven quality at set pieces. Our record in that area was somewhat lacking last season.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

why would anyone want robbie keane, he's awful. missed a ridiculous amount of opportunities for west ham.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Oh well, so much for the deal being "in tatters" and United being taken to court :lmao.
> 
> Welcome, Phil 8*D.


Or an extra £4M coughed up as a sweep under rug and forget about it payment :flip


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

the deal was £16.5m plus £4m , depending on factors, all the time, so the deal hasn't changed


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Xavi and Iniesta are okay, but how would they do on a rainy Tuesday night in Stoke?
> 
> Hopefully there'll be some news on the Young deal soon. Looking at how Valencia stepped up gives me hope he could go on to great things, and it'd be good to have someone else with proven quality at set pieces. Our record in that area was somewhat lacking last season.


Y'all are taking my comment way out of context. Xavi & Iniesta would be killed playing in the EPL, and you know it. 

BTW, Valencia is so much better than Young it's ridiculous. Apart from United fans, no-one gives him enough credit, he was responsible for Rooney's goals in 09/10 and was in my top 5 POTY for the 09/10 season. Fantastic player.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Y'all are taking my comment way out of context. Xavi & Iniesta would be killed playing in the EPL, and you know it.


:lmao


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Stoke are the most overrated team on this forum.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

20 mill for Jones, Madness. This 6+5 rule opened pandora's box


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



STALKER said:


> Stoke are the most overrated team on this forum.


Why who rates them??

Bookies suspend bets on Downing going to Liverpool. (skysports)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I dont get it, why does everyone keep using Stoke as an example? Is it because of a 'so weak theyre somehow a viable threat to the best team on the planet' kind of vibe?

Seriously, Barca can murder the best English sides, and you expect the lower teams to put up more of a fight? If anything youre claiming the most dangerous part of playing football in england is the weather.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Downing not good enough for L'pool. Villa's his level.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



redeadening said:


> I dont get it, why does everyone keep using Stoke as an example? Is it because of a 'so weak theyre somehow a viable threat to the best team on the planet' kind of vibe?
> 
> Seriously, Barca can murder the best English sides, and you expect the lower teams to put up more of a fight? If anything youre claiming the most dangerous part of playing football in england is the weather.


A team like Barcelona could not play the kind of high tempo game they do in the pace of the PL - Barca are tired in the last 20 minutes of games if they play a few in quick succession - hence why Arsenal murdered them when we played them in the Ems. It's a fact, plain and simple.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> 20 mill for Jones, Madness. This 6+5 rule opened pandora's box


if united pay £16-20m for jones is madness, what does that make Henderson's transfer to liverpool?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Barca and spanish players play some of the fastest paced attacking football i have ever seen. You may have a point if you talked about some italian teams, but Barca is simply astonishingly good today.

Arsenal just barely survived that first game. but it doesnt change crap, NOBODY can attack vs Barca.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Why who rates them??
> 
> Bookies suspend bets on Downing going to Liverpool. (skysports)


It's the example thing which some memebers on this forum uses. i understand stoke are a good team and are hard to beat but if Barcelona can destroy both Arsenal and Man utd surely they could do the same to Stoke.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> if united pay £16-20m for jones is madness, what does that make Henderson's transfer to liverpool?


Overpriced. Henderson is still a better prospect. Jones will flop. Should of stayed and developed his game at Blackburn for a few more years.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



STALKER said:


> It's the example thing which some memebers on this forum uses. i understand stoke are a good team and are hard to beat but if Barcelona can destroy both Arsenal and Man utd surely they could do the same to Stoke.


its a joke, andy gray once said something about messi not being able to do what he does on a raining night at stoke, people just repeat it


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Overpriced. Henderson is still a better prospect. Jones will flop.


:lmao henderson has gone missing in countless games last season, just look at yesterdays u-21, he was terrible, while jones and smalling formed a good partnership, and jones has played well this season


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> its a joke, andy gray once said something about messi not being able to do what he does on a raining night at stoke, people just repeat it


Fair enough.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



STALKER said:


> It's the example thing which some memebers on this forum uses. i understand stoke are a good team and are hard to beat but if Barcelona can destroy both Arsenal and Man utd surely they could do the same to Stoke.


Thats nobody rating Stoke. Thats just saying tactically to frustrate gifted players you can send your side out to go out and do physical damage to the likes of Xavi Messi and Iniesta to prevent them playing. Historically (last 3 years) the teams with the biggest reputations for doing this have been Stoke and Bolton. Although in fairness as much as i despise both both have attempted to play more football this year.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Screw Stoke. Now Wolves. Thats a team who can make barca their bitch


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I think the Stoke stuff came from Andy Gray. I think he said something about how Johnny Foreigner wouldn't like it being put up 'im during a cold night at The Britannia.

Or words to that effect anyway....


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



redeadening said:


> Screw Stoke. Now Wolves. Thats a team who can make barca their bitch


Nah. Barca get protected by the refs. Game would be abandoned after 5 minutes because Wolves would have no players left.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> why would anyone want robbie keane, he's awful. missed a ridiculous amount of opportunities for west ham.


He works hard and when he's had a consistent run in the team at Spurs, he's showed what a good player he can be and he can tuck the ball away. He's not the greatest goal scorer in the world but I'd take him for sure.



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Overpriced. Henderson is still a better prospect. Jones will flop. Should of stayed and developed his game at Blackburn for a few more years.


Jones will be a fantastic player for years to come but I agree in that he should've held off in moving to United. He's not going to be a first team regular or anything close to it you would imagine this season. He would be better off getting first team football, and after the fuss that's gone on over the weekend, there's no way we'd get him back on loan.

With that said, Jones I'm sure will be an England captain one day whereas Henderson from what I've seen is more likely to flop. I've not seen a whole lot of him it has to be said but I've not been majorly impressed by him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So basically Barca wouldnt be able to properly because english weather is that terrible. By that logic barca would turn into ice cubes in the Ukraine


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



redeadening said:


> So basically Barca wouldnt be able to properly because english weather is that terrible. By that logic barca would turn into ice cubes in the Ukraine


Yeah thats what the Russian media thought before Barca played Rubin Kazan. Oh wait....

0-0 1-1. Rubin Kazan >>> Barcelona

only lost 1 in 4 as well. Id imagine that would be the best recent record against Barcelona.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> He works hard and when he's had a consistent run in the team at Spurs, he's showed what a good player he can be and he can tuck the ball away. He's not the greatest goal scorer in the world but I'd take him for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Jones will be a fantastic player for years to come but I agree in that he should've held off in moving to United. He's not going to be a first team regular or anything close to it you would imagine this season. He would be better off getting first team football, and after the fuss that's gone on over the weekend, there's no way we'd get him back on loan.
> 
> With that said, Jones I'm sure will be an England captain one day whereas Henderson from what I've seen is more likely to flop. I've not seen a whole lot of him it has to be said but I've not been majorly impressed by him.


From what I've seen of Henderson, he has a good engine, great footballing brain and does the basics well. I think because he's not always flashy, players like him get unappreciated in midfield. He'll suit the Dalglish mentality and ethos to a tee. Henderson will also get alot more first team action then Jones at United, that can only bode well. I have no doubt he will make an immediate impact at Liverpool and become a key part of the team within 2 years.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Henderson has more competition in the centre of midfield at liverpool than jones will at centre back at united


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> if united pay £16-20m for jones is madness, what does that make Henderson's transfer to liverpool?


THIS! I think PJ is a little overrated but Henderson is actually.. well he defies description.



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Overpriced. Henderson is still a better prospect. Jones will flop. Should of stayed and developed his game at Blackburn for a few more years.


HUH?! Jones is a MUCH better prospect than Henderson is. I actually knew who PJ was last season.



Gunner14 said:


> Thats nobody rating Stoke. Thats just saying tactically to frustrate gifted players you can send your side out to go out and do physical damage to the likes of Xavi Messi and Iniesta to prevent them playing. Historically (last 3 years) the teams with the biggest reputations for doing this have been Stoke and Bolton. Although in fairness as much as i despise both both have attempted to play more football this year.


AGREED. What Andy Gray says has truth, obviusly Stoke aren't going to stop them single handedly, but playing Stoke, then Wolves then Birmingham in one week is going to fuck you up, and Barca couldn't cope with that.



Gunner14 said:


> Nah. Barca get protected by the refs. Game would be abandoned after 5 minutes because Wolves would have no players left.


I have seriously considered whether Barca have paid refs off in some matches - the game vs Chelsea was absolutely ridiculous, and a disgrace to football.



Nige™ said:


> He works hard and when he's had a consistent run in the team at Spurs, he's showed what a good player he can be and he can tuck the ball away. He's not the greatest goal scorer in the world but I'd take him for sure.
> 
> Jones will be a fantastic player for years to come but I agree in that he should've held off in moving to United. He's not going to be a first team regular or anything close to it you would imagine this season. He would be better off getting first team football, and after the fuss that's gone on over the weekend, there's no way we'd get him back on loan.
> 
> With that said, Jones I'm sure will be an England captain one day whereas Henderson from what I've seen is more likely to flop. I've not seen a whole lot of him it has to be said but I've not been majorly impressed by him.


Agreed, Keane is a very good player - he obviously doesn't give a shit at West Ham, but he may do elsewhere.

And also, Wilshere says hello to the next England captain.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Puyol has nightmares over the thought of Ricardo Fuller & Jonathan Walters trundling towards him on a frosty December night at The Britannia, he fears them....


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Puyol has nightmares over the thought of Ricardo Fuller & Jonathan Walters trundling towards him on a frosty December night at The Britannia, he fears them....


Dont be silly. Its the Delap throw.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Live Updates from the Gazidis Q&A

- Utility bills up 100%
- Electric up by a third.

(reasons for justificaton of the season ticket prices.) Were not buying any new players because we spend shitloads on toilet roll.

'Pride is the ultimate aim of the Club'
'Stick together and we'll be just fine'

Asked if Wenger is accountable to the Board - 'Wenger is accountable to the fans'

Arsene wont speak about our shit defence. 'he's not stubborn he's open to challenge.'

No comment on if the board have an exit plan in place for Arsene Wenger. Chose to dodge question in case media spin it as board considering Arsene's Future

Apparently we're good at defending from open play. (signing Chris Samba will solve that)


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Barcelona paying the refs being bough up again?

Yawn.










I'm sure facing the teams who finished 17th and 18th in our league last season would have him trembling.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Dont be silly. Its the Delap throw.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Live Updates from the Gazidis Q&A
> 
> - Utility bills up 100%
> - Electric up by a third.
> 
> (reasons for justificaton of the season ticket prices.) Were not buying any new players because we spend shitloads on toilet roll.
> 
> 'Pride is the ultimate aim of the Club'
> 'Stick together and we'll be just fine'
> 
> Asked if Wenger is accountable to the Board - 'Wenger is accountable to the fans'
> 
> Arsene wont speak about our shit defence. 'he's not stubborn he's open to challenge.'
> 
> No comment on if the board have an exit plan in place for Arsene Wenger. Chose to dodge question in case media spin it as board considering Arsene's Future
> 
> Apparently we're good at defending from open play. (signing Chris Samba will solve that)


Our defence is FAR from being the worst in the league. It's not "shit" by any means - we need to improve from set pieces but apart from that we are not as bad defensively as people like to think.



Seb said:


> Barcelona paying the refs being bough up again?
> 
> Yawn.
> 
> I'm sure facing the teams who finished 17th and 18th in our league last season would have him trembling.


Thanks for not even considering other's points 

You are taking in-to account what you think is right and nothing else. I'm not talking about the quality of the teams - just saying they would get knackered and be injured the whole season. 

And what is your explanation for Barca having ridiculous decisions made against the opposition ALL the time. 

Wow, people on this forum are really of the opinion that Barca cannot do wrong.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I agree, Barcelona are lucky. If it wasn't for the referees, Arsenal would've kicked their ass.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lol


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Our defence is FAR from being the worst in the league. It's not "shit" by any means - we need to improve from set pieces but apart from that we are not as bad defensively as people like to think.


We conceded 10 more goals than City and Chelsea and only 6 more than United. Which leaves us with the joint 4th best defence in the league. But at the same time it doesnt take much prodding and pressure to make us make a mistake. Players like Clichy, Squillaci, Djourou and Koscielny all play with you knowing they are going to make at least 1 mistake per half. Though the mistake doesn't always lead to a goal it does give other teams confidence to come at us.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Guys, just because his logic isn't working doesn't mean I can't find some that does!

Arsenal beat Barcelona. Stoke beat Arsenal.

CLEARLY, STOKE CAN BEAT BARCELONA.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsenal, the only that can finish 4th in a 2 horse race.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^ Going by that logic, Arsenal won the Champions League! 

Edit: @ Evo's post


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> We conceded 10 more goals than City and Chelsea and only 6 more than United. Which leaves us with the joint 4th best defence in the league. But at the same time it doesnt take much prodding and pressure to make us make a mistake. Players like Clichy, Squillaci, Djourou and Koscielny all play with you knowing they are going to make at least 1 mistake per half. Though the mistake doesn't always lead to a goal it does give other teams confidence to come at us.


I generally feel pretty safe with Djourou, Squilacci not so much, same with Clichy and Koscielny. Koscielny definitely has big potential though, he reads the game brilliantly, he had Messi in his pocket, how many defenders can say that?

I would love Kjaer or Thiago Silva, but we will probably end up paying over the odds for Cahill ala Jones, Henderson & the big Nicklas Bendtner.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> Guys, just because his logic isn't working doesn't mean I can't find some that does!
> 
> Arsenal beat Barcelona. Stoke beat Arsenal.
> 
> CLEARLY, STOKE CAN BEAT BARCELONA.


Maths doesnt lie


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Wow, people on this forum are really of the opinion that Barca cannot do wrong.


Great players but a bunch of cheating cunts. The first leg of their semi final against Madrid was a disgrace. I know I won't forget that night in a hurry, the night when FCB began to stand for *F*ucking *C*heating *B*astards not *FC B*arcelona.

I'd have quite happily seen Busquets, Alves, Pedro & Valdes in particular shot afterwards.

I would love to see Barca play in the Premiership for a year to see if they could handle the physicality demands compared to the strolls they get in Spain, plus they wouldn't have the winter break. If people seriously think it wouldn't affect them in some way then you're deluding yourselves.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™;9827180 said:


> Great players but a bunch of cheating cunts. The first leg of their semi final against Madrid was a disgrace. I know I won't forget that night in a hurry, the night when FCB began to stand for *F*ucking *C*heating *B*astards not *FC B*arcelona.
> 
> I'd have quite happily seen Busquets, Alves, Pedro & Valdes in particular shot afterwards.
> 
> I would love to see Barca play in the Premiership for a year to see if they could handle the physicality demands compared to the strolls they get in Spain, plus they wouldn't have the winter break. If people seriously think it wouldn't affect them in some way then you're deluding yourselves.


WOW! Glad someone actually agrees with me and realises Barcelona aren't the 'pure' team everyone thinks they are...

You just summed up my whole opinion of Barca  GREAT team - but they infuriate me with their cheap tactics, they know they're good, why fucking cheat?!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™ said:


> Great players but a bunch of cheating cunts. The first leg of their semi final against Madrid was a disgrace. I know I won't forget that night in a hurry, the night when FCB began to stand for *F*ucking *C*heating *B*astards not *FC B*arcelona.
> 
> I'd have quite happily seen Busquets, Alves, Pedro & Valdes in particular shot afterwards.
> 
> I would love to see Barca play in the Premiership for a year to see if they could handle the physicality demands compared to the strolls they get in Spain, plus they wouldn't have the winter break. If people seriously think it wouldn't affect them in some way then you're deluding yourselves.


Yeah, a lot of Spanish teams go out to play, which isn't something a Stoke, a Bolton would do up against Barcelona, and rightly so. When they play us or Arsenal we're not exactly playing like one of those teams. FWIW, I think they'd win the league, but to say there'd be no difficulties is ridiculous.

The rainy Tuesday night in Stoke is ridiculous, and funny, and not a genuine belief.

That first leg against Madrid was ridiculous to watch. If United or Chelsea did that they'd be slaughtered, but you know, pretty football seemingly means a lot is forgiven. The sad thing is, they don't need to resort to that sort of behaviour.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah, a lot of Spanish teams go out to play, which isn't something a Stoke, a Bolton would do up against Barcelona, and rightly so. When they play us or Arsenal we're not exactly playing like one of those teams. FWIW, I think they'd win the league, but to say there'd be no difficulties is ridiculous.
> 
> The rainy Tuesday night in Stoke is ridiculous, and funny, and not a genuine belief.
> 
> That first leg against Madrid was ridiculous to watch. If United or Chelsea did that they'd be slaughtered, but you know, pretty football seemingly means a lot is forgiven. The sad thing is, they don't need to resort to that sort of behaviour.


I don't think they would win the league. They would get absolutely KNACKERED here, and teams here would eventually learn how to keep them at bay rather than Spanish teams who still commit suicide by attacking them. With all of their players fit at all time they would win it as it is hard to get near them to tackle, but obviously that's not reality.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Nige™;9827180 said:


> I would love to see Barca play in the Premiership for a year to see if they could handle the physicality demands compared to the strolls they get in Spain, plus they wouldn't have the winter break. If people seriously think it wouldn't affect them in some way then you're deluding yourselves.


:lmao

Also, by placing all the blame on Barca for their actions in the Champions League semi final you're only further portraying your ignorance.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> Also, by placing all the blame on Barca for their actions in the Champions League semi final you're only further portraying your ignorance.


Barca brigade incoming.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Madrid were at fault too, but that in no way excuses the actions of Barcelona. You can make all the points about the heated atmosphere, the way Mourinho set up, whatever really- they still cheated, constantly, for a large portion of the match.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> I generally feel pretty safe with Djourou, Squilacci not so much, same with Clichy and Koscielny. Koscielny definitely has big potential though, he reads the game brilliantly, he had Messi in his pocket, how many defenders can say that?
> 
> I would love Kjaer or Thiago Silva, but we will probably end up paying over the odds for Cahill ala Jones, Henderson & the big Nicklas Bendtner.


Everyone has that one good game. Kos does have potential but its no use playing well against messi then shite against Newcastle. 

Djourou is the same. He can have a class game but then you know he'll be terrible in the next one. 

Wouldnt mind Kjaer but id prefer someone with potential and premiership experience so Scott Dann or Gary Cahill are still my 1st choices for CB signing this summer.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What brigade?

Barca wouldn't win the premier league after slaughtering the top two teams last year on route to winning the Champions League, Fabregas better than Xavi and Iniesta, Barca couldn't handle Stoke or Birmingham, Barca the biggest cheats in the world after being goaded on one occassion by Mourinho's dirty tactics, Barca bribe the refs...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The winter break point is a good one, it'd be interesting to see how they'd cope when all the games pile up over Christmas. They piss off home for a couple of weeks in Spain for Christmas, coming back refreshed.
But in the Premier League, Christmas is probably the toughest part of the season.

But Barca did play around 60 games last year so break or no break, they'd probably stroll the league.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Most of Barca's team went all the way to the World Cup final pre-season


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Madrid were at fault too, but that in no way excuses the actions of Barcelona. You can make all the points about the heated atmosphere, the way Mourinho set up, whatever really- they still cheated, constantly, for a large portion of the match.


Busquets is a disgrace. 



Seb said:


> What brigade?
> 
> Barca wouldn't win the premier league after slaughtering the top two teams last year on route to winning the Champions League, Fabregas better than Xavi and Iniesta, Barca couldn't handle Stoke or Birmingham, Barca the biggest cheats in the world after being goaded on one occassion by Mourinho's dirty tactics, Barca bribe the refs...


Barca cheat every game, constant diving, surround the referee for one tiny incident etc. etc.

All you think about is the quality of the teams, you don't think about external factors such as fatigue. Where did I say they couldn't handle them? If they played them both in the same week they would be fucked, but they could handle them individually. And don;t forget, Arsenal, despite getting their asses kicked nearly knocked them out of the CL, yeah... 

"Mourinho's dirty tactics" - :lmao That sums it all up for me - blaming Mourinho for inexcusable actions by Barca, oh sorry I forgot they can do no wrong...

Oh, and why post the same pic that is in your sig - fpalm


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Jesus christ son, stop kidding yourself, Barca would waltz the premier league, just like how they strolled to the Champions League. They humiliate Arsenal and play Man Utd off the park, yet you think they'd struggle against Stoke and Birmingham? :lmao

Not sure if you watched the match, but most of Barca's antics came alongside Madrid kicking them and diving equally as much. If you don't know about the divide Mourinho has created in Spain between the two sides through the media, then you're pretty ignorant.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> Also, by placing all the blame on Barca for their actions in the Champions League semi final you're only further portraying your ignorance.





Seb said:


> Barca the biggest cheats in the world after being goaded on one occassion by Mourinho's dirty tactics, Barca bribe the refs...


We were talking about Barca, not Real but in no way were Real as bad as Barca and it was the Barca players who got Pepe sent off too. It wasn't just one occasion either. Busquets against Inter too on the biggest stage. You're telling me Jose forced all those Barca players in to rolling around like big girls? Get over yourself.




Seb said:


> Not sure if you watched the match, but most of Barca's antics came alongside Madrid kicking them and diving equally as much. If you don't know about the divide Mourinho has created in Spain between the two sides through the media, then you're pretty ignorant.


What game were you watching? Yeah Di Maria went down twice and so did Ramos but Pedro's & Busquets' theatrics were just unbelievable. Pedro on the halfway line after the barge to the chest was a farce, then Busquets again holding his face *AGAIN!* You can't even compare the two, but yeah blame it on Mourinho! To think you call people ignorant Mr. King of the trolls.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Mourinho's dirty tactics?? danny alves was the one who dived to get pepe sent off, when arguably Madrid's tactics were working until then

oh and while we are posting pics of trophies


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Xavi will several more La Liga's and Champions League's as well as maybe another World Cup by the time he is Giggs' age.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

You're not really addressing the point though, Seb. Obviously Barcelona would destroy any team in the league on their day, but a season isn't like that. You're adding a much more physical style of play, the possibility of less referee protection, a winter break replaced with a congested Christmas fixture schedule, two domestic cup competitions, etc. I still think they'd win the league, but their would obviously be a difference, same with United going to Spain, with the factors that would affect us.

Are we pretending players like Busquets, Alves, Pedro, Mascherano didn't have any sort of reputation before the Madrid game now? They're an exceptional side but they have that side to their game, I'm not sure how it's disputable.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Xavi will several more La Liga's and Champions League's as well as maybe another World Cup by the time he is Giggs' age.


Giggs has won 33 club trophies, while Xavi 16. Xavi is 31, so potentially he has around 5 years left, so he would have to do the treble every year


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> The winter break point is a good one, it'd be interesting to see how they'd cope when all the games pile up over Christmas. They piss off home for a couple of weeks in Spain for Christmas, coming back refreshed.
> But in the Premier League, Christmas is probably the toughest part of the season.
> 
> But Barca did play around 60 games last year so break or no break, they'd probably stroll the league.


Most of those games were played against lesser opposition with much less physicality



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> You're not really addressing the point though, Seb. Obviously Barcelona would destroy any team in the league on their day, but a season isn't like that. You're adding a much more physical style of play, the possibility of less referee protection, a winter break replaced with a congested Christmas fixture schedule, two domestic cup competitions, etc. I still think they'd win the league, but their would obviously be a difference, same with United going to Spain, with the factors that would affect us.
> 
> Are we pretending players like Busquets, Alves, Pedro, Mascherano didn't have any sort of reputation before the Madrid game now? They're an exceptional side but they have that side to their game, I'm not sure how it's disputable.


United would win the league in Spain, as would Chelsea. Hell, the top 6 teams would have a chance of winning the league there, obviously it would be difficult playing Baca in La Liga as it would be like a cup final playing them, whereas if Barca were over here the game would be less significant.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^ Xavi has more Champions League's already, as well as a European Championship and a World Cup. Never said he'd get more overall though.

Bored of this.

If any of you watched the two Clasico's that succeeded the Champions League game then you'd know Madrid kicked them off the park in both games (they had justified red cards in both games). Barca respond by diving in a game were both sides disgraced themselves and suddenly they're the dirtiest team in the world?

Okay then.

You can keep kidding yourselves about Stoke/Bolton/Birmingham because that isn't worth addressing again. I'm sure Xavi with his La Liga, Champions League and World Cup medals in the last year would laugh as well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> ^ Xavi has more Champions League's already, as well as a* European Championship and a World Cup*. Never said he'd get more overall though.
> .


Yeah Giggs could have really won the euros or a world cup with Wales


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> ^ Xavi has more Champions League's already, as well as a European Championship and a World Cup. Never said he'd get more overall though.
> 
> Bored of this.
> 
> If any of you watched the two Clasico's that succeeded the Champions League game then you'd know Madrid kicked them off the park in both games (they had justified red cards in both games). Barca respond by diving in a game were both sides disgraced themselves and suddenly they're the dirtiest team in the world?
> 
> Okay then.
> 
> You can keep kidding yourselves about Stoke/Bolton/Birmingham because that isn't worth addressing again. I'm sure Xavi with his La Liga, Champions League and World Cup medals in the last year would laugh as well.


Wow, have you never seen a Barca game before this season? Barca have been cheating for years now. Justified... it's almost the rule of law now that the opposition gets a red card when playing Barca. The RVP red card is probably the single most ridiculous decision I have ever seen. If we played Madrid would that happen? No.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao No-one said 'the dirtiest team in the world' (that's probably a result of _everything_ related to Barcelona being filled with hyperbole these days 8*D), and many players on the team had a reputation for diving a long time before any of the El Classico's this season. I don't know why this has to be ignored, it doesn't detract from the quality throughout the team.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> Yeah Giggs could have really won the euros or a world cup with Wales


Nah, two busy getting his sister in law pregnant.

Yeah, RVP gets a ridiculous red card for kicking the ball away, lets blame Barca!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Nah, two busy getting his sister in law pregnant.


thats how he rolls


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^ John Terry style


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Everyone knows barca would find it difficult in the premier league, outmuscled by the likes of stoke, wolves etc, they probably finish midtable FACT he he


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

cactmwa do you believe there is a uefa conspiracy that helps barcelona win?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Seb said:


> Nah, two busy getting his sister in law pregnant.
> 
> Yeah, RVP gets a ridiculous red card for kicking the ball away, lets blame Barca!


If it wasn't Barca he wouldn't have been sent off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It's obviously those bastards, UNICEF...


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I was livid at the van Persie red card at the time, and I still don't think it was the correct decision. However it's not a great example of refs favouring Barca. In the cold light of day, you have to hold van Persie himself responsible for getting sent off in that game. From the first whistle it was obvious that he was overexcited by the occasion. He's a brilliant player, one of the best in the league for my money, and I suspect if not for his injury woes, he'd be outright the best player in the Premier League. But that day he seemed on edge from the beginning, getting in anyone's face at any moment, including the ref. He was cautioned early in the game for an altercation with Abidal. I'm personally of the opinion that forwards should very rarely get a yellow card. Once he got that yellow so early in the game, he has to tread a fine line. You could just tell the ref would take any reason to send him off because RVP had annoyed the ref beforehand. Whatever you make of the ref's decision, VP should have known better than to annoy him in the first place.

Then if we're going to go back to the whole conspiracy debate. Throughout both legs, Barca had a very good penalty appeal as well as a couple more that were debatable, and a fair goal ruled out for offside. I was, and am still very proud of beating them at home, but I'm under no illusions, Barca are the far better team, they showed their superiority against us, and deserved to go through despite our unfortunate sending off. Say what you like about Bendtner's miss at the end (which wasn't that bad a miss really), if it had been us that went through, we'd owe a lot to good fortune.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The game against Chelsea was rigged IMO. Uefa couldn't miss out cashing in on a United-Barca final for a repeat of 2008.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> If it wasn't Barca he wouldn't have been sent off.


lol conspiracy theorist. im done.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

that red card to v persie was absurd though


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> KOPTALK understands that Kenny Moyes - agent of Blackpool midfielder Charlie Adam - has been on Merseyside the last 24 hours hence the ongoing hysteria.


Looks as though we'll be signing Charlie. 

Too many midfielders though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> And also, Wilshere says hello to the next England captain.


Wilshere would have to lose the temper if he wants to become English capt-

Oh wait, don't worry. BIG MAN is captain now, and he's, well, BIG MAN.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

everyone wants a team of midfielders :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Because everyone loves Scholes, interview about his testimonial:



Scholes said:


> The plan was for Eric (Cantona) to come back and overshadow me. Hopefully everyone will be concentrating on him and I can just mosey off somewhere and be out of the way.


I wish more English footballers were like him, not the knob-out-on-webcam type. Guy's a pro.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Kenny will probably play Henderson out on the right, Gerrard and Lucas in the centre, Shelvey and Spearing will either get loaned or put on the bench, Meireles will get shunted wherever and Maxi will play when we need someone to run down the wing for us :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

SUPER MAXI will play whenever we need a hat-trick :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

im still in awe of how maxi got a hat trick


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Two hat-tricks thank you very much.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

city to sign maxi just so liverpool cant score


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

50 mil thanks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Chelsea's latest transfer news is they plan on making another bid for Neymar on Saturday :lmao

WOW, this transfer season for Chelsea is crazy and fast-paced. Don't think I can contain my excitement.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> 50 mil thanks.


you'll have to take milner


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

No dice.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

all he needs is a richie tambling change of scenery.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> The game against Chelsea was rigged IMO. Uefa couldn't miss out cashing in on a United-Barca final for a repeat of 2008.


Absolute rubbish. Henry's fair goal ruled out in the first leg. Abidal's mysterious red card in the second leg.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Todays bollocks from the press

Gervinho - Lille and Arsenal to begin talks.
Newcastle - confirm interest in Demba Ba (not quite Mario Gomez) and Mevlut Erding.
Ronaldo - Rules out leaving Real Madrid. Sorry City
Modric - Chelsea to offer to triple Modrics wages and give Spurs Drogba.
Portsmouth want Andre Bikey
Matuidi will cost Arsenal £13M
Adebayor to Tottenham Real Madrid refusing to match £14M asking price could open doors for a move back to north london.
DJ Campbell to Fulham as they hopeto sign another shit striker (have they ever had a good one?? post Saha)
Sunderland boss Steve Bruce has suffered a triple transfer snub, with Peter Crouch, Connor Wickham and Morgan Amalfitano opting against a move to the Stadium of Light.
Fabregas ready to go public on his desire to leave Arsenal??? interesting. Who is there left to tell lol.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

damn, just when ronaldo was looking like a realistic target


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Some points:

- I think Chelsea should sign a Manager before making outrageous bids for all the strikers in the world.

- Barcelona are by far the best side in the world. Nothing else could justify the hammering of Arsenal (who are usually possession heavy in the League) and Man United in the FINAL of all avenues. Sure, the English teams went on there to play with Barcelona instead of trying to sneak in a goal, but when was the last time Man United got outplayed like that? If I remember, never.

- Having said that, Barcelona is a shameless team, with cheaters, actors, and divers. Of course, Messi seems to be the nicest guy but his peers (most) are shameless players, who have no reason to act/play/pretend the way they do. So, they're great players, but not great advocates of football. And that dude Valdes should learn something from Saint Iker.

Oh yeah, it was funny seeing Pep use the f-word in the press conference before the CL semi-final. 

- I'm pissed Ronaldo isn't coming to City. I'm sure City's owner will agree to give half of his country now--to lure Ronaldo! In fact, a journalist should make up a story of King/Sheik Ronaldo. :shocked:

- If Fabregas wants to go, Arsene should let him go. But I *hope* somehow, magically, Fabregas stays because if Arsenal do sign Gervinho and a solid center-back, losing a motivated Cesc would be going two steps backwards. Motivation is the key.

Talking about Barcelona/Arsenal/CL, how unlucky could Arsenal be, with having to face Barcelona three times in recent history in the CL? And every time, it's been Barcelona to stop them. This season, I hope we avoid Barcelona because we could at least reach the semi-finals, if we have no Barca on our way. Heck, I think a Real Madrid/Arsenal game would be a lot closer than Barcelona embarrassing Arsenal every year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Razor King said:


> Some points:
> 
> - I think Chelsea should sign a Manager before making outrageous bids for all the strikers in the world.
> 
> - Barcelona are by far the best side in the world. Nothing else could justify the hammering of Arsenal (who are usually possession heavy in the League) and Man United in the FINAL of all avenues. Sure, the English teams went on there to play with Barcelona instead of trying to sneak in a goal, but when was the last time Man United got outplayed like that? If I remember, never.
> 
> - Having said that, Barcelona is a shameless team, with cheaters, actors, and divers. Of course, *Messi seems to be the nicest guy* but his peers (most) are shameless players, who have no reason to act/play/pretend the way they do. So, they're great players, but not great advocates of football. And that dude Valdes should learn something from Saint Iker.
> 
> Oh yeah, it was funny seeing Pep use the f-word in the press conference before the CL semi-final.
> 
> - I'm pissed Ronaldo isn't coming to City. I'm sure City's owner will agree to give half of his country now--to lure Ronaldo! In fact, a journalist should make up a story of King/Sheik Ronaldo. :shocked:
> 
> - If Fabregas wants to go, Arsene should let him go. But I *hope* somehow, magically, Fabregas stays because if Arsenal do sign Gervinho and a solid center-back, losing a motivated Cesc would be going two steps backwards. Motivation is the key.
> 
> Talking about Barcelona/Arsenal/CL, how unlucky could Arsenal be, with having to face Barcelona three times in recent history in the CL? And every time, it's been Barcelona to stop them. This season, I hope we avoid Barcelona because we could at least reach the semi-finals, if we have no Barca on our way. Heck, I think a Real Madrid/Arsenal game would be a lot closer than Barcelona embarrassing Arsenal every year.


Pretty much agree with thwe whole post except Messi is an asshole, he dives stupid amounts, too and he is one selfish mofo, he thinks he rules the world.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*










come at him bro


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Razor King said:


> Some points:
> 
> - I think Chelsea should sign a Manager before making outrageous bids for all the strikers in the world.
> 
> - Barcelona are by far the best side in the world. Nothing else could justify the hammering of Arsenal (who are usually possession heavy in the League) and Man United in the FINAL of all avenues. Sure, the English teams went on there to play with Barcelona instead of trying to sneak in a goal, *but when was the last time Man United got outplayed like that? If I remember, never.*
> 
> - Having said that, Barcelona is a shameless team, with cheaters, actors, and divers. Of course, Messi seems to be the nicest guy but his peers (most) are shameless players, who have no reason to act/play/pretend the way they do. So, they're great players, but not great advocates of football. And that dude Valdes should learn something from Saint Iker.
> 
> Oh yeah, it was funny seeing Pep use the f-word in the press conference before the CL semi-final.
> 
> - I'm pissed Ronaldo isn't coming to City. I'm sure City's owner will agree to give half of his country now--to lure Ronaldo! In fact, a journalist should make up a story of King/Sheik Ronaldo. :shocked:
> 
> - If Fabregas wants to go, Arsene should let him go. But I *hope* somehow, magically, Fabregas stays because if Arsenal do sign Gervinho and a solid center-back, losing a motivated Cesc would be going two steps backwards. Motivation is the key.
> 
> Talking about Barcelona/Arsenal/CL, how unlucky could Arsenal be, with having to face Barcelona three times in recent history in the CL? And every time, it's been Barcelona to stop them. This season, I hope we avoid Barcelona because we could at least reach the semi-finals, if we have no Barca on our way. Heck, I think a Real Madrid/Arsenal game would be a lot closer than Barcelona embarrassing Arsenal every year.


1-4 at Old Trafford from 08/09 season. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

united got dominated in the fa cup semi final by CARRICK/YAYA 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

3-1 at Anfield last season? :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^that too, obviously. but that was moreso by one man. SUAREZ


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What a Player


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

can't forget that magic assist from Nani. inch perfect header to Kuyt.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i reckon that assist counted towards his tally for the season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i wouldnt put the liverpool match in the same bracket, united had 58% of the possession in that match, while only had 37% against barca


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*






SUAREZ. What a PLAYER.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

'Comprehensively outplayed' doesn't mean 'conceding'. We were awful against Liverpool in the Suarez game, though, which is always going to end badly when it's one of the three fixtures a season they still play like a top team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Neymar is Real Madrid player, 5 year deal, according to news sources


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

#neymar has signed a 4 year deal with #realmadrid fee thought to be around £25M

:side: apparently


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So much for "his dream of playing for Chelsea"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I guess his agent's dream of making as much cash as possible won out (if true).


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

19 soothes the pain of that 3-1 defeat 8*D.

Chelsea miss out on the little cheating cunt with the ridiculous hair. He's off to become a Galactico, hopefully his career is as fruitful as Robinho's was.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao

quick sheik, real are getting a more expensive bench then us. GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

congratulations to  neymar's agent neymar on his big new salary. :side:

Meh, either way i wouldve preferred lukaku, even though Neymar is more proven. neymar's agent keeps talking about neymar as the best thing since sliced bread. lukaku seems more humble. plus he's the natural successor to drogba


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

reading an interview with neymar in 4-4-2, he comes across as a majorly arrogant cunt. even pele's basically told him to shut the fuck up.

good player though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> reading an interview with neymar in 4-4-2, he comes across as a majorly arrogant cunt. even pele's basically told him to shut the fuck up.
> 
> good player though.


he'll fit in with a lot of cunt's at real then.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

going to be a pain in the ass next season on FM :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

yeah, thats exactly what real needs. more egos. its not like their epic new player last season is one of the most quiet, most humble i have ever seen.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

#LFC have watched Lovren at Lyon and are apparently impressed. Lyon have said they'll only listen to extortionate offers. 

8*D


----------



## Josh

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i had a danny wilson/lovren pairing at inter in FM for a while. only conceded 6 goals that year.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It's not like Lyon to demand ridiculously high transfer fees for their players.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently we're speaking with Sanchez' agent.
Fuck sake, it's just like Nasri. Arsenal cave in to wage demands and City will cave into wage/transfer demands.

It's a new verb, getting "Rooneyed".


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

cant see it being true probably just rumours to get city to pay more money


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Apparently we're speaking with Sanchez' agent.
> Fuck sake, it's just like Nasri. Arsenal cave in to wage demands and City will cave into wage/transfer demands.
> 
> It's a new verb, getting "Rooneyed".


Rooneyed is already a word. It means to get cheated on by your husband with a whore while pregnant.

We would make a word for Giggs, but unfortunately that will only result in lawsuits.

:side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I can never remember if being Gerrarded is the one where you assault a bouncer with a load of mates for not playing your song, or your wife getting fucked by a bouncer named after a breakfast.

Someone should make a glossary of these things, getting Terry'd could take a page to define 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gigged, if Orton did go to the papers, hed get sued.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Getting Karl Henryed - to be put out for a season with a broken leg.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

When the ball hits your head and you're sat in Row Z, you got Zamora'd.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

being fucking useless, BARRIED.

or BARRY'D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nani'd. to get carried off crying with a cut leg.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

pim'd. play with no strikers.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

liverpool'd

be a shit club


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> Nani'd. to get carried off crying with a cut leg.


:lmao 'cut'. But what would you expect from a thug?

Carragher'd- to deliberately injure a teammate in training, and brag about it in your autobiography. Also to have no belly button/international career.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

scholes'd. be immensely overrated when you retire.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He's been rated that highly for at least the last decade. Italy and Spain love the guy, but they rate technique.

Scholes'd- when Zidane says you're the best in your position this generation 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

scholes'd. studs up, hands out.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He could put a ball on your foot from 65 yards away, but can't aim his foot away from someones leg from 1. Legend.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao 'cut'. But what would you expect from a thug?


you saying his leg wasn't cut and he should've stopped being a bitch? :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> you saying his leg wasn't cut and he should've stopped being a bitch? :side:


I'd use the word 'gash' if I wasn't a gentleman 8*D

Carragher'd- stopping your friends assaulting a fellow professional only because you don't want one of them to be a witness. 

If you haven't read Carra's autobiography you really should, it's a masterclass of a man not knowing what you shouldn't brag about in public.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Carraghered - To be violated so badly, you go into an awful slump. See Torres' debut game for Chelsea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

a gash is still a cut


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

dzeko'd. complete domination of next season, just wait.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsenal'd.

(Verb)
1. To have an extremely fragile mentality.
2. Lack of testicles.
3. Possessing an extraordinary ability to snatch shitness from a seemingly glorious position.

EG:
"Fuck sake man, I thought you were in there with that girl. But you Arsenal'd it, you gobshite."


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal'd.
> 
> (Verb)
> 1. To have an extremely fragile mentality.
> 2. Lack of testicles.
> 3. Possesing an extraordinary ability to snatch shitness from a seemingly glorious position.
> 
> EG:
> "Fuck sake man, I thought you were in there with that girl. But you Arsenal'd it, you gobshite."


Ha ha ha!!Cant rep you till i spread some more around!Thats just brilliant!!!!

lolpool'd : When you brag for years about a record that will NEVER be broken then act like you didnt care about it when it is!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Agent Rafa'd <- speaks for itself really.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

is that a facht rush

essien'd - when things just dont add up


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> 1-4 at Old Trafford from 08/09 season. 8*D


Domination in the field, not in the sheet. 




redeadening said:


> congratulations to  neymar's agent neymar on his big new salary. :side:
> 
> Meh, either way i wouldve preferred lukaku, even though Neymar is more proven. neymar's agent keeps talking about neymar as the best thing since sliced bread. lukaku seems more humble. plus he's the natural successor to drogba


All these "new" players think they're better than Pele, Maradona, etc... Must be a plan.




Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal'd.
> 
> (Verb)
> 1. To have an extremely fragile mentality.
> 2. Lack of testicles.
> 3. Possesing an extraordinary ability to snatch shitness from a seemingly glorious position.
> 
> EG:
> "Fuck sake man, I thought you were in there with that girl. But you Arsenal'd it, you gobshite."


:lmao

Add another one:

4. Aiming for complete victory on all fronts (the Quadruple), failing miserably on all fronts; still claiming to have a "successful" season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gary Neville'd - To be touched in places ... bad places.

Also known as Arshavin'd.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Don't see a report on the Neymar to Madrid deal, but I'll take your word for it. He may be a cunt, but we have many on our team anyways so he would have fit right in. We MUST get Lukaku in that case. And this also looks good for Sturridge as with a combo of Neymar/Lukaku he would have no room.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> scholes'd. be immensely overrated when you retire.


Kiz'd. To witness the worst trolling attempts known to man.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i got a reaction though.

thus, troll accomplished.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



redeadening said:


> congratulations to  neymar's agent neymar on his big new salary. :side:
> 
> Meh, either way i wouldve preferred lukaku, even though Neymar is more proven. neymar's agent keeps talking about neymar as the best thing since sliced bread. lukaku seems more humble. plus he's the natural successor to drogba


I would much rather Neymar over Lukaku.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> He's been rated that highly for at least the last decade. Italy and Spain love the guy, but they rate technique.
> 
> Scholes'd- when Zidane says you're the best in your position this generation 8*D


Zidane... :lmao Highly rated opinion  :side: Or not.



Rockhead said:


> Don't see a report on the Neymar to Madrid deal, but I'll take your word for it. He may be a cunt, but we have many on our team anyways so he would have fit right in. We MUST get Lukaku in that case. And this also looks good for Sturridge as with a combo of Neymar/Lukaku he would have no room.


Lukaku is overpriced. The only young player worth what they are touted is Eriksen, top top top top player. He would be a great signing for Chelsea, you still need a striker, but Lukaku being touted the next Drogba is silly ATM, even though he has the build.



Renegade™;9832647 said:


> Kiz'd. To witness the worst trolling attempts known to man.


Coz Scholes can do no wrong. Oh...


BTW most of the posts have been waaay off topic :lmao
Nasri to Milan? Huh? Coz he is getting more success there...


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I'm not sure if just spoilering the picture of Scholes' junk falling out is enough to avoid me a ban, so I'm not posting it. Y'all got lucky.

Have we signed Young yet? Or has Kenny put in a £40m bid to hold us up for two days?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Scholes has done plenty of wrong down the years. Kiz saying he's overrated tho was just :lmao.

BRWNED. When Wesley Brown owns you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

apparently sanchez to us for 27 mil is on the cards.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> apparently sanchez to us for 27 mil is on the cards.


Another career destroyed if he goes there [sigh]


Also, Willian looks like he is ehading here for 12 mil plus Denilson - sounds right with the Brazilian influence in Shakhtar - top signing for that price.

Also, Nani to Madrid? http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/927900/man-utd-star-nani-admits-jose-mourinho-ambition?cc=5739


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Not really, Nani says he wants to work with Mourinho and he'll get the chance in a couple of years when José takes over from Fergie.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Ruud Gullit fired after 5 months in the job. 

Always looked like going well when his 1st interview he mentioned how he's not going to make a secret of the facts he's only took the job because he's being paid lots of money. 5 months and 3 wins later and he's gone. Well done Ruud.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Renegade™ said:


> Scholes has done plenty of wrong down the years. Kiz saying he's overrated tho was just :lmao.
> 
> *BRWNED. When Wesley Brown owns you.*


But seeing as this never occurs, it doesn't need to be coined.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Gibson's a done deal for us to supposedly add to the Westwood and Larsson deals (fingers crossed)

I'd love for us to get Gardner. Hoping the Gordon to Celtic/Citeh/Arsenal deal's a load of bull though, be a slap in the face for him to leave on a free next year when he's sat out the last two years injured practically. If he had to leave though, send him to Arsenal, he's too good when fit to benchwarm/play in Scotland again.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rudd must have left Shearer on the bench, not so sexy football.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Not really, Nani says he wants to work with Mourinho and he'll get the chance in a couple of years when José takes over from Fergie.


 Can I quote you on that? :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> 20.06 Santos striker Neymar has denied rumours that he is set to join Real Madrid. "There is nothing [with Real Madrid]. Today, nothing will take me out of Santos," he said.


Well, well, well we have some liars in this thread :side:



> Manchester City defender Jerome Boateng appears set to return to Germany after agreeing a four-year contract with Bayern Munich.


Not surprised, although injury is to blame for his failure at City.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Can I quote you on that? :lmao


Go ahead....


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Give it time. It will happen :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

BIG story - http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_6986465,00.html Barca interested in Hazard? Does nobody realise they can't afford shit? Hazard said he is ready to leave the club.

His only option is Arsenal - he has said he only wants to go to Madrid or Arsenal - and Madrid are quickly becoming even bigger of a circus than Citeh.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Pretty sure in the last 24 hour every player available in the transfer window has been linked to Madrid.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Can I quote you on that? :lmao


What's quotable about it? It's a pretty common belief and rightly so.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

yeah i dont see whats so funny about it, mourinho is favourite to be the next united manager, his agent has strong links with united, and ferguson has been seen at restaurants with mourinho and his agent


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Nani'll work with Jose, either at Man U or Portugal, two jobs Mourinho's said he'd like some day. Don't see what's so bad about Nani's quote tbh.


----------



## AceWarrior

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

anyone think Tevez will end up at chelsea for the new season?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I don't think Jose will end up at United. He goes where there is money to spend - United is a ticking timebomb.



AceWarrior said:


> anyone think Tevez will end up at chelsea for the new season?


No, I think he will definitely leave England.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



AceWarrior said:


> anyone think Tevez will end up at chelsea for the new season?


Nah. He'll either be coaxed into staying at City or he'll move abroad. His fee narrows the potential suitors down considerably, but since recouping money isn't a major issue to City they might sell him to South America to avoid handing him to a European rival.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



EGame said:


> Pretty sure in the last 24 hour every player available in the transfer window has been linked to Madrid.


It's like they and City are in a battle for the worlds strongest Bench. 



AceWarrior said:


> anyone think Tevez will end up at chelsea for the new season?


Can't see Chelsea going in for him tbh. Plus I don't really think he wants to be in England as a whole right now. Only reason I could see him going to them would be for the money which I guess for Tevez sounds about right.


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Good riddance to Jerome Boeteng if he fucks off. Micah Richards deserves that right-back spot for City.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apart from Jose, who could get the Man U job? It's got to be a straight race between him & Pep.

I'd love to see Pep walk away from Barca to join Man U.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> I don't think Jose will end up at United. He goes where there is money to spend - United is a ticking timebomb.


How so?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Jon Staley said:


> Good riddance to Jerome Boeteng if he fucks off. Micah Richards deserves that right-back spot for City.


This, Richards is class, was hoping Wenger would go in for him but Citeh would only sell him to some obscure Icelandic team.



Nige™ said:


> Apart from Jose, who could get the Man U job? It's got to be a straight race between him & Pep.
> 
> I'd love to see Pep walk away from Barca to join Man U.


Hoping Pep comes to us to be honest. Everyone will laugh, obviously, but he knows our style of football, Wenger likes him, we have one of the brightest futures in club football. There aren't really many negatives about joining Arsenal in the future really.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Heard that Guus Hiddink, who seems to be all-but-confirmed as Chelsea manager at this point, wants Ray Wilkins back on staff as a condition of his return to the club.

Absolutely brilliant if true.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://footybunker.com/ajax-rebuff-arsenal-and-chelsea-enquiries-for-attacking-midfielder/4451

Us & Chelsea making further enquires about Eriksen, interesting. Can't praise the kid enough. Future star no doubt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

please be true 8*D, but it is from the mirror :side:



> Manchester United are ready to seal a £27million deal for Udinese’s Chilean star Alexis Sanchez - under the noses of Manchester City and Barcelona.
> 
> United supremo David Gill flew to Barcelona yesterday to meet Udinese’s negotiators who were talking to the Catalans as the auction for the talented attacking midfielder comes to the boil.
> 
> 
> 
> And Gill was also spotted in talks with Sanchez’s representatives who have been with Barca - with insiders revealing that the player wants to go to United above all of their rivals.
> 
> Sanchez is being bartered around by Udinese, who wanted £30 million but are now under pressure to take less both by United and their South American star’s camp.
> 
> United have now gone in hard and official for Sanchez - despite City sending a two-man delegation of Garry Cook and Brian Marwood to Italy over the past few days.
> 
> City were hoping to blow all of the other bidders out of the water with an offer, but they have been told again that Sanchez prefers to go to the red half of Manchester.
> 
> Boss Sir Alex Ferguson wants Sanchez as his next major capture, a race that sped up when Paul Scholes announced his retirement. United had been watching the exciting Udinese ace but really got serious as that vacancy appeared.
> 
> Sanchez is waiting on United and Udinese sorting out the fee. He is in Chile but has been given permission by his national team to fly off and sign for a new club before Copa America begins in July.
> 
> The gifted and speedy star wants to go to United as he believes he has a better chance of a game than he would at Barcelona who have been on his trail for weeks.
> 
> Barca failed to match Udinese’s asking price - despite offering cash and various player swaps - and they will now switch their search elsewhere with Arsenal’s Cesc Fabregas still high on their wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...celona-noses-article746952.html#ixzz1PI5nS0Nu


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rather Sanchez than Ashley Young.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

yeah Sanchez is a few years younger than Young, but he hasnt got premier league experience and would cost more, would prefer to have both


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

-------Fletcher--Carrick-----

Nani/Young---Rooney---Sanchez/Valencia

-----------Hernandez

Not bad lol.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

------------------------De Gea-------------------
Rafael---------Smalling-------Jones---------Fabio
------------------------Pogba--------------------
Sanchez------------Morrison-------------Young
---------------Hernandez-----Rooney-------------

8*D 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



united_07 said:


> please be true 8*D, but it is from the mirror :side:


Not happenning, Udinese would want more than United can offer. And it#s from the Mirror :lmao



united_07 said:


> yeah Sanchez is a few years younger than Young, but he hasnt got premier league experience and would cost more, would prefer to have both


Where the fuck do you get the money from? Is the debt swept under the carpet and kept a secret? If Arsenal was run Like Liverpool & United we would have probably spent around a billion already.



Gunner14 said:


> -------Fletcher--Carrick-----
> 
> Nani/Young---Rooney---Sanchez/Valencia
> 
> -----------Hernandez
> 
> Not bad lol.


Young [horribly overrated] Rooney [meh] Sanchez - cracking player. Valencia - top drawer. Hernandez - proper goal scorer. Fletcher & Carrick combo must make United fans shudder. Nani's good too.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rooney [meh]. Fucking hell :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Rooney [meh]. Fucking hell :lmao


He's a'ight. Valencia made him in 09/10. Good player but he is hardly the best striker in the prem.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He's a lot more than a'ight so you say. RvP is the best striker in the prem though, IMO, when fit anyway.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rooney is "meh", Jesus...

We're getting all the money from Qatar. Yeah, remember that? :side:

De Gea

Vidic

Valencia
Nani
Park
Sanchez
Young
Nasri
Rooney
Chicharito
Berbatov

That's how we're lining up next year.
It's risky but I have faith in Vidic.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Just go all the way, stick Vidic in goal with De Gea. Two goalkeepers, no one will ever score. 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Shepard said:


> He's a lot more than a'ight so you say. RvP is the best striker in the prem though, IMO, when fit anyway.


I think you're forgetting a certain Jason Roberts!:side:

He always scores against us but RVP is a beast. Best in the prem though?:hmm: Possibly.

And why the hell do United need Sanchez & Young? They already have Nani, Valencia & Park. There's Cleverly too but I hear he's been playing in the centre more recently.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> He's a'ight. Valencia made him in 09/10. Good player but he is hardly the best striker in the prem.


By 'Valencia made him', do you mean 'when played as an out-and-out striker, Rooney was lucky to have service'? You don't score 30+ in a season by luck.

When he hit form this season, he was incredible playing behind Hernandez.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

What was he on this year, like 18 in 19 or something ridiculous like that? And that was only like the second half of the season. Imagine him fully fit for a year...

And ah Roberts, how could I forget you. Emile pips him though, and of course everyone else. He's just been lying low lately so he doesn't hog the spotlight.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Shepard said:


> What was he on this year, like 18 in 19 or something ridiculous like that? And that was only like the second half of the season. Imagine him fully fit for a year....


Scored in 9 consecutive away games too I think. He can take set pieces too which contributes that bit extra. He's good with both feet and is pretty solid in the air also. He's pretty close to the complete package. He just needs to stay fit, especially when your back up is Chamakh & Nicklas "If I could I'd lick my own arsehole" Bendtner.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Chamakh I'm reserving judgement on till this year. Same with Dzeko and the like, see if they adapt. Bendtner is just fpalm though, if they can get 10+ million for him still it's a joke. If they find a good partner for RvP and shore up the defense there's no telling what they might do this year tbh.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Same old shit spouted on here as usual..

Best striker I've seen in the prem, as in live sat at the stadium and not sat in a chair watching a tv  is Drogba by a million miles.

Saying Rooney is meh is laughable, agreed he is overrated but take him out of the United team and they would be far worse off with whoever the bring in with the money available. He works so hard, I've never seen a striker "come off" of a defender to receive the ball as much as him to create something out of nothing.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



tomkim4 said:


> Same old shit spouted on here as usual..
> 
> Best striker I've seen in the prem, as in live sat at the stadium and not sat in a chair watching a tv  is Drogba by a million miles.
> 
> Saying Rooney is meh is laughable, agreed he is overrated but take him out of the United team and they would be far worse off with whoever the bring in with the money available. He works so hard, I've never seen a striker "come off" of a defender to receive the ball as much as him to create something out of nothing.


Rooney as a striker is meh. he has a run of 8-12 games scoring then have very long dry spells. As a footballer though on his day he's as good as anyone not named Ronaldo or Messi.

Drogba is/was scarily good. 1st time i saw him live he was raping Senderos poor guy was half decent till that community shield game. Pure 1000% strength. the camera doesnt do him justice. Best ive ever seen live is Bergkamp though. pure genius his vision, spacial awareness is matched by no1.



Shepard said:


> Chamakh I'm reserving judgement on till this year. Same with Dzeko and the like, see if they adapt. Bendtner is just fpalm though, if they can get 10+ million for him still it's a joke. If they find a good partner for RvP and shore up the defense there's no telling what they might do this year tbh.


Chamakh is under alot of pressure this year. Had a decent start but the way he couldnt recover from the christmas period was very unnerving. Hopefully there is no repeat this year.

Bendtner is a footballing mystery. He's peaked on loan to Birmingham 3 years ago and aside from a 12 game purple patch has gotten worse and worse everyday.
----------------Szczesny

J.Enrique -- Cahill -- Vermaelen -- Sagna

--------------Parker --- Song

-----------Nasri-----RVP----Gervinho

------------------Benzema 

I can dream can't i. That would (at the momemt) be my ideal realistic starting line up for next season. Quite narrow so would have a few of the same problems when teams try to shut up shop against us but theirs not many out and out wingers who are decent and available.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Rooney, who had an awful start to the season by his standards, got 11 goals, and 11 assists in the PL. When you consider Berbatov scoring 21 and Hernandez scoring 13, that's a pretty damn formidable strike force. 

When you factor in Nani's 18 assists and 9 goals, you'd have to say those 4 players did a pretty damn good job this season. They all bring something different to the team, too. Drogba, Van Persie and Tevez all had phenomenal seasons, but none of their teams had that extra from other players that we did in the way of goals and assists.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Rooney, who had an awful start to the season by his standards, got 11 goals, and 11 assists in the PL. When you consider Berbatov scoring 21 and Hernandez scoring 13, that's a pretty damn formidable strike force.
> 
> When you factor in Nani's 18 assists and 9 goals, you'd have to say those 4 players did a pretty damn good job this season. They all bring something different to the team, too. *Drogba*, Van Persie and Tevez all *had phenomenal season*s, but none of their teams had that extra from other players that we did in the way of goals and assists.


:/

I called that dude the best striker in the world and he went and played some crap.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> :/
> 
> I called that dude the best striker in the world and he went and played some crap.


Yeah he played a lot poorer than usual, but what did he get, 12 goals and 15 assists? As far as the league when this season, that's a great return. Especially with a player like Drogba, you wouldn't assume he'd get so many assists. As far as directly setting up or scoring a goal, he's only matched by Nani and Tevez.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...ll-Yobo-Yakubu-raise-funds-article746955.html

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I fucking hate Bill Kenwright, wishing death upon the fat, lying cunt is too nice for him.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Is Canales unwilling to play in a team without N'Zogbia or something?!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Is Canales unwilling to play in a team without N'Zogbia or something?!


I don't know what they're getting at there, but all the same, by the time Yobo (great servant to the club) and Yak (meh) are gone, N'Zogbia, Canales, Ba, as well as all our other fucking targets will have gone elsewhere. We have got to be the worst run football club in the league, easily.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Feel sorry for liverpool trying to flog this lot.

Brad Jones, Insua, Deagan, Aquilani, Joe Cole, Jovanovic, El zahar, Agger, Aurellio, N'Gog, Poulsen, Konchesky, 

apparently Kenny also ants rid of Maxi Rodriguez to make space for Stuart Downing lol.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...how-ship-out-before-buying-article746963.html

(i do love the Mirror  so entertaining)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao What the fuck. I really feel sorry for Everton. At this rate you guys are going to have to settle on signing some unproven Championship players on deadline day.



Gunner14 said:


> Feel sorry for liverpool trying to flog this lot.
> 
> Brad Jones, Insua, Deagan, Aquilani, Joe Cole, Jovanovic, El zahar, Agger, Aurellio, N'Gog, Poulsen, Konchesky,
> 
> apparently Kenny also ants rid of Maxi Rodriguez to make space for Stuart Downing lol.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...how-ship-out-before-buying-article746963.html
> 
> (i do love the Mirror  so entertaining)


N'gog still may be going to Sunderland and Unsure what happened with Cole & Spurs wether that will still happen or not. Aquilani will most likely go to eith Juve or AC Milan by the looks of it. Aurelio will will probably keep as a back up. Still a good player despite being made of glass. Same goes with Agger. As for the Jovanovic, El Zhar, Insua, Degan, Poulson & Jones they will probably just get sold to random teams around to the world. Couldn't care where they go just as long as they go.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Husky said:


> I don't know what they're getting at there, but all the same, by the time Yobo (great servant to the club) and Yak (meh) are gone, N'Zogbia, Canales, Ba, as well as all our other fucking targets will have gone elsewhere. We have got to be the worst run football club in the league, easily.


Yeah, to be honest, if the article's right, it's a bit of a clusterfuck. If you're a club like Everton, you'd expect a lot more than £4.5m to be available to cement deals by this time of the year, you really shouldn't be struggling to finalise deals for players like Insomia (Kinnear'd).


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*










I hate The Sun.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Liverpool will bid £38m after we've signed him to further demonstrate how they don't understand transfers 8*D


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Yeah, to be honest, if the article's right, it's a bit of a clusterfuck. If you're a club like Everton, you'd expect a lot more than £4.5m to be available to cement deals by this time of the year, you really shouldn't be struggling to finalise deals for players like Insomia (Kinnear'd).





Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao What the fuck. I really feel sorry for Everton. At this rate you guys are going to have to settle on signing some unproven Championship players on deadline day.


We should indeed have money to spend, every other team in the league has at least a bit of money to spend, but for 3 consecutive summers now, we haven't signed anyone before selling anyone. Last season we spend £1m on Gueye who looks very good, that's it. I'm guessing that the banks don't trust Kenwright enough to lend him any more money, and it's obvious the cunt doesn't actually want to sell the club, otherwise he'd have been long gone.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Benjo™ said:


> I hate The Sun.


First Nasri, now Sanchez. Fucking tabloid cockteases.

Nasri, get your pay rise and fuck off. Sanchez, piss off to City.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Feel sorry for liverpool trying to flog this lot.
> 
> Brad Jones, Insua, Deagan, Aquilani, Joe Cole, Jovanovic, El zahar, Agger, Aurellio, N'Gog, Poulsen, Konchesky,
> 
> apparently Kenny also ants rid of Maxi Rodriguez to make space for Stuart Downing lol.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...how-ship-out-before-buying-article746963.html
> 
> (i do love the Mirror  so entertaining)


i'd keep agger and aurelio. both are great players albeit made of glass. i'd also keep insua and if cole was on much lower wages i'd keep him as a squad player. n'gog to sunderland is what i heard, cole to spurs? maybe, aquilani will go to the highest paying italian team, the others, fuck knows who's going to buy that shit.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

If you leak a story that any other club in the world is interested in those players, 'Arry will put a bid in by the end of a day. That'd be my plan if I was a chairman.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

if we said Cole was linked to a high priced move to Madrid or United then i'm sure City will have a bid tabled.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We'd probably end up buying him out of confusion. At this stage, I'm not even sure we've bid for Young, but he'll be in the first team come August.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Rooney, who had an awful start to the season by his standards, got 11 goals, and 11 assists in the PL. When you consider Berbatov scoring 21 and Hernandez scoring 13, that's a pretty damn formidable strike force.
> 
> When you factor in Nani's *18 assists* and 9 goals, you'd have to say those 4 players did a pretty damn good job this season. They all bring something different to the team, too. Drogba, Van Persie and Tevez all had phenomenal seasons, but none of their teams had that extra from other players that we did in the way of goals and assists.


Is that counting his amazing assist to Kuyt? 8*D

Nani and Berbatov really dropped off in the second half of the season, but Rooney hit form and Valencia came back from injury, so it didn't really matter. Fuck United's depth. Hopefully Berbatov is on his way out and MAME DIOUF becomes SAF's secret weapon.



Gunner14 said:


> Feel sorry for liverpool trying to flog this lot.
> 
> Brad Jones, Insua, Deagan, Aquilani, Joe Cole, Jovanovic, El zahar, Agger, Aurellio, N'Gog, Poulsen, Konchesky,
> 
> apparently Kenny also ants rid of Maxi Rodriguez to make space for Stuart Downing lol.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...how-ship-out-before-buying-article746963.html
> 
> (i do love the Mirror  so entertaining)


Agger's not going anywhere. Good defender + good on the ball. Just need to get him fit. Aurellio will stick around too to provide depth at left back since he's also capable when fit. The rest can go.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Too bad you guys are so focused on all these other "hyped" players. We signed HILARIO to a new contract right under all your noses. How's that feel?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

United clearly wanted Hilario to be Van Der Sar's replacement, but now probably have to settle for De Gea.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Is that counting his amazing assist to Kuyt? 8*D.


Nah, only goals that actually mattered come May 

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...ail-to-top-clubs-EXCLUSIVE-article746986.html

Surely this isn't true, but if it is, teams like Liverpool/Spurs/Everton (if Bill finds some change down the back of the sofa)/even Arsenal could do worse than taking a punt on Gyan.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I hear they're in for Brad Jones to replace VDS.

I'd laugh if Sunderland do sell Gyan (GYAN RIGGS' cousin) and start with Ngog as a lone striker next year. Not that that's going to happen, because they'd be crazy to sell Gyan.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I heard we're in for Kasey Keller.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Redcafe is getting all excited at the moment over Sanchez, apparently there's some twitter rumours saying it's a done deal that he's going to United.

I am refusing to get excited.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We definitely need Sanchez.

------------------ De Gea ------------------

----- Ferdinand ---------- Vidic -----------

---------------- Fletcher ------------------

-Valencia - Sanchez - Young - Giggs - Nani -

------------ Rooney ------------------------

---------------------- Hernandez -----------


Bench: Lindegaard, Rafael, Fabio, Park, Cleverley, Obertan, BEBE

Works for me 8*D


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/3637951/Man-Utd-swoop-for-27m-Sanchez.html



> MANCHESTER UNITED last night stole a march in the battle for Alexis Sanchez when David Gill flew to Spain to seal the deal.
> And the Old Trafford chief executive hopes to wrap up a £27million transfer for football's most wanted man within the next few days.
> If Gill pulls off the audacious swoop - pipping Manchester City, Barcelona and a host of other European giants - it will take manager Alex Ferguson's summer spending to an amazing £82m.
> Gill met Udinese president Gino Pozzo yesterday - ironically in Barcelona, where the Italian supremo lives - to thrash out an agreement.
> It will come as a crushing blow to City. They believed their massive financial clout had swayed the Chilean winger, 22.
> But agent Fernando Felicevich said: "An agreement with City? Sanchez's future is still very much wide open.
> "We are working on it and, after meetings with City, we have other new appointments."
> The 19-time champions are increasingly confident of getting their man, even though £27m is about £4m more than they had originally hoped to pay.
> But they have had to up the offer to beat off Barca and City.
> Ferguson has already captured England winger Ashley Young from Aston Villa, Blackburn defender Phil Jones and Atletico Madrid goalkeeper David de Gea for a combined £55m.
> City sources insisted they are still in the hunt for Sanchez, who shone for Chile at last year's World Cup.
> Yet the crucial factor in United's favour is that the player himself far prefers the idea of a move to Old Trafford than a switch to Eastlands.
> Barca are also close to signing Kiko Femenia from Hercules. And they will now concentrate on trying to take Villarreal's former United striker Giuseppe Rossi and Arsenal midfielder Cesc Fabregas to the Nou Camp instead.


Please God let it be true!


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Hope he goes citeh.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Please Sanchez sign 8*D , would make a good day for me, got tickets for Scholes' testimonial and Arctic Monkeys tickets


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

According to La Capital (newspaper in Argentina) Maxi has agreed to join his old club Newell's Old Boys. The Norwegian Liverpool site is also referring to the story. The president of Newell's Old Boys, Guillermo Llorente, has allready talked to Maxi, and it is now up to Liverpool if they want him to go. 

The Norwegian Liverpool site is usually a relliable source, i don't know about La Capital though. 

The midfielder has already given the ok, but said that does not depend on him or the club's red and black. "It depends on the contract I have in Liverpool, that maybe loose a bit," he confessed. 

LaCapital.com.ar consulted as to their possible return to Newell's, former player of Atletico Madrid and Argentina's national team said: "When I left here, I knew I was coming back. You know you are going to take that back but not in my hands or the hands of the club. " 

In this sense, La Fiera commented that "the president (William Lorenzo) called me and I said yes. Now depends on the contract I have in Liverpool, that maybe loose a little." 

Maximiliano Rodriguez left the park in 2002 to Espanyol team where he remained until 2005 when he was transferred to Atletico Madrid. They played one season to emigrate permanently to England, just to Liverpool, the club which plays over the past year. 

http://www.lacapital.com.ar/contenidos/2011/06/10/noticia_0076.html

If true..I would've liked him to stay.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> We definitely need Sanchez.
> 
> ------------------ De Gea ------------------
> 
> ----- Ferdinand ---------- Vidic -----------
> 
> ---------------- Fletcher ------------------
> 
> -Valencia - Sanchez - Young - Giggs - Nani -
> 
> ------------ Rooney ------------------------
> 
> ---------------------- Hernandez -----------
> 
> 
> Bench: Lindegaard, Rafael, Fabio, Park, Cleverley, Obertan, BEBE
> 
> Works for me 8*D


Bebe will be playing for Besiktas with Bendtner though. Such a scary thought for turkish defences. 

Such a great story. - http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/paulfletcher/2010/08/the_amazing_rise_of_man_utds_b.html 


Todays bollocks.

Arda Turan to be Guus Hiddinks 1st signing as Chelsea boss.

NEWCASTLE 
Demba Ba - Everton have no money but Newcastle are going to pay the agents £2M to make it happen.
Blasie Matuidi - St Etienne said yesterday they want £13M for Blasie Matuidi 2day he's going to Newcastle for £8M
Tranquillo Barnetta - closing in on the signing apparently.

Arsene Wenger wants to make a £30million statement of transfer intent - to head off a growing backlash by Arsenal fans. Le Grove says we will sign 1 from Cahill/Samba, Gervinho and some argentinian who's apparently as good as Ljungberg (so good he didn't put his name in the blog.) Also Traore, Vela, Denilson, Almunia, Bendtner, Squillaci will al be moved on. Good luck with that.

Blackburn have £16M to spend all the P.Jones ill be put back into club. Seb Larsson and R,Johnson both mentioned again.

Tottenham are hoping to wrap up a £12million deal for Internacional striker Leandro Damiao.

Liverpool will have to seriously increase their valuation to land Aston Villa winger Stewart Downing.

*
Fave of the day​*- Leeds teenager Elliot Kebbie is hoping to make the grade at European champions Barcelona after moving to Spain with his mother.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao at the Mirror claiming we're selling Gyan. Clearly assuming Ngog, Dong and a crocked Campbell can lead the line?

It is the Mirror though, I won't get worried till Ronaldo signs for City...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Apparently that Jones deal was 25mil (including add ons)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> Apparently that Jones deal was 25mil (including add ons)


erm no it wasnt, it has been reported by basically every newspaper it is £16.5m + add ons. Which is why Blackburn on their website they put it was a POTENTIAL record transfer fee for them (current is £18m)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I heard that SSN reported it. 

I found a video of Kean saying its "above 20m including the add-ons"


----------



## united_07

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

yeah thats because the add-on take it to £20.5m, nowhere near £25m, that was just a rumour started by a liverpool fan, and those add-ons depend on certain things to happen


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Gunner14 said:


> Arsene Wenger wants to make a £30million statement of transfer intent - to head off a growing backlash by Arsenal fans. Le Grove says we will sign 1 from Cahill/Samba, Gervinho and some argentinian who's apparently as good as Ljungberg (so good he didn't put his name in the blog.) Also Traore, Vela, Denilson, Almunia, Bendtner, Squillaci will al be moved on. Good luck with that.


It's Ricky Alvarez!!!!!!

He's a direct replacement for Cesc though and Arsene has been after him for a while.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Alvarez is speculation. Roma and Malaga are the only clubs who have made contact. 

Cesc was in madrid today promoting a new fragrance and he said this "I'm an Arsenal player, I'm very happy there and there's nothing more. The rest is speculation" 

DarrenArsenal on twitter says Oxlade, Samba and Gervinho are basically all done just waiting to be announced by arsenal and we are in discussions with 3 more players, 1 of them is Cahill. Hes a shareholder and has good sources.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Rooney is "meh", Jesus...
> 
> We're getting all the money from Qatar. Yeah, remember that? :side:
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Vidic
> 
> Valencia
> Nani
> Park
> Sanchez
> Young
> Nasri
> Rooney
> Chicharito
> Berbatov
> 
> That's how we're lining up next year.
> It's risky but I have faith in Vidic.


Wouldn't get too excited about Sanchez joining yet. 



Nige™;9834245 said:


> I think you're forgetting a certain Jason Roberts!:side:
> 
> He always scores against us but RVP is a beast. Best in the prem though?:hmm: Possibly.
> 
> And why the hell do United need Sanchez & Young? They already have Nani, Valencia & Park. There's Cleverly too but I hear he's been playing in the centre more recently.


Agreed. RVP for me is the best in the league, and is in the top 5 strikers worldwide NO DOUBT - he scored like 19 goals without much decent service - really, really, really good. 



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> By 'Valencia made him', do you mean 'when played as an out-and-out striker, Rooney was lucky to have service'? You don't score 30+ in a season by luck.
> 
> When he hit form this season, he was incredible playing behind Hernandez.


He has good passing ability, and a good shot on him - far from incredible.



Nige™;9834260 said:


> Scored in 9 consecutive away games too I think. He can take set pieces too which contributes that bit extra. He's good with both feet and is pretty solid in the air also. He's pretty close to the complete package. He just needs to stay fit, especially when your back up is Chamakh & Nicklas "If I could I'd lick my own arsehole" Bendtner.


Chamakh was hugely important for us the first half of the season before he got knackered.



Gunner14 said:


> Rooney as a striker is meh. he has a run of 8-12 games scoring then have very long dry spells. As a footballer though on his day he's as good as anyone not named Ronaldo or Messi.
> 
> Drogba is/was scarily good. 1st time i saw him live he was raping Senderos poor guy was half decent till that community shield game. Pure 1000% strength. the camera doesnt do him justice. Best ive ever seen live is Bergkamp though. pure genius his vision, spacial awareness is matched by no1.
> 
> Chamakh is under alot of pressure this year. Had a decent start but the way he couldnt recover from the christmas period was very unnerving. Hopefully there is no repeat this year.
> 
> Bendtner is a footballing mystery. He's peaked on loan to Birmingham 3 years ago and aside from a 12 game purple patch has gotten worse and worse everyday.
> ----------------Szczesny
> 
> J.Enrique -- Cahill -- Vermaelen -- Sagna
> 
> --------------Parker --- Song
> 
> -----------Nasri-----RVP----Gervinho
> 
> ------------------Benzema
> 
> I can dream can't i. That would (at the momemt) be my ideal realistic starting line up for next season. Quite narrow so would have a few of the same problems when teams try to shut up shop against us but theirs not many out and out wingers who are decent and available.


That line up is very possible - formiddable attack to say the least. Bergkamp doesn't get enough credit - top 25 of all time for me.



Husky said:


> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...ll-Yobo-Yakubu-raise-funds-article746955.html
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> I fucking hate Bill Kenwright, wishing death upon the fat, lying cunt is too nice for him.


Feel so sorry for Everton - it's being treated as a joke.



Gunner14 said:


> Feel sorry for liverpool trying to flog this lot.
> 
> Brad Jones, Insua, Deagan, Aquilani, Joe Cole, Jovanovic, El zahar, Agger, Aurellio, N'Gog, Poulsen, Konchesky,
> 
> apparently Kenny also ants rid of Maxi Rodriguez to make space for Stuart Downing lol.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...how-ship-out-before-buying-article746963.html
> 
> (i do love the Mirror  so entertaining)


Papers reporting Wenger is in for Downing for 17 mil. Not like Arsene at all - highly doubt it.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> If you leak a story that any other club in the world is interested in those players, 'Arry will put a bid in by the end of a day. That'd be my plan if I was a chairman.


January transfer window. 

SSN Reporter: "Got any players lined up 'Arry?"

'Arry: No, all gone a bit quiet really.

NEXT DAY: Bids turned down for Rossi, Aguero, Llorente & Negredo turned down.










They've had bids turned down for players this week too :lmao Bless the tiny totts.



Razor King said:


> It's Ricky Alvarez!!!!!!
> 
> He's a direct replacement for Cesc though and Arsene has been after him for a while.


Haven't heard of him before. Aaron is the natural replacement for Cesc, surely.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

A Liverpool fan saw £20.5 million and thought it was £25 million, bless....


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> Alvarez is speculation. Roma and Malaga are the only clubs who have made contact.
> 
> Cesc was in madrid today promoting a new fragrance and he said this "I'm an Arsenal player, I'm very happy there and there's nothing more. The rest is speculation"
> 
> DarrenArsenal on twitter says Oxlade, Samba and Gervinho are basically all done just waiting to be announced by arsenal and we are in discussions with 3 more players, 1 of them is Cahill. Hes a shareholder and has good sources.


Lot of great news there for Arsenal - Samba is a fantastic choice for us. Wouldn't mind R. Johnson or Cahill too. I think we will sign a lot of players if we are letting so many go, finally Arsenal is looking bright.

If Alvarez is that highly rated we should sign him, don't want to miss out on another future star.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

----------------Szczesny-----------------

------TV5 -- Cahill -- Samba -- Sagna ---

------------- Wilshere -- Song ----------

----------- Nasri -- Cesc -- Gervinho---- 

---------------------RVP-----------------


Having Parker in the team over Wilshere? 

Could be somthing like that with the potential signings just depends on who else we bring in.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Overrated said:


> ----------------Szczesny-----------------
> 
> ------TV5 -- Cahill -- Samba -- Sagna ---
> 
> ------------- Wilshere -- Song ----------
> 
> ----------- Nasri -- Cesc -- Gervinho----
> 
> ---------------------RVP-----------------
> 
> 
> Having Parker in the team over Wilshere? Could be somthing like that with the potential signings just depends on who else we bring in.


Mouth watering line up.

I would have Parker, Song & Wilshere regularly interchanging so the midfield doesn't get stale and breakdown as much as it did in 10/11.But seriously, is there a better 4 man partnership than RVP, Cesc, Nasri & Gervinho? Apart from Barca & Real it would be damn hard to find. Gervinho looks a fantastic utility player - he can play up front, AMF, or on the wing, a great asset to have under Wenger.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Mouth watering line up.
> 
> I would have Parker, Song & Wilshere regularly interchanging so the midfield doesn't get stale and breakdown as much as it did in 10/11.But seriously, *is there a better 4 man partnership than RVP, Cesc, Nasri & Gervinho?* Apart from Barca & Real it would be damn hard to find. Gervinho looks a fantastic utility player - he can play up front, AMF, or on the wing, a great asset to have under Wenger.


You haven't even seen it in action.

You all would still fuck up with your weak ass mentality anyway.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

cactwma :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> You haven't even seen it in action.
> 
> You all would still fuck up with your weak ass mentality anyway.


With actual experience in the team? K. What's going to be the next complaint about Arsenal. As soon as we lose a game people will be saying "...mentality...uhm...shit players...uhm... shit manager" All in a days work for the Arsenal fan. + Adding Gervinho is going to change things radically? HUH?



King Kenny said:


> cactwma :lmao


Kenny :lmao Let me sign these English youngsters.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i wouldn't be laughing as an arsenal fan


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Solution for Arsenal is simple. Hire someone to the team who actually knows what its like to win a trophy and can describe it to the rest of the players

"alright lads, winning somethin' is basically like anythin you ever felt before. youre basically playin footy, but in the end of it, you dont cry yourselves to sleep, they give you this big ass shiny silver thing, tons of money, then they pop the champagne and everyone gets laid that night!"

"woooooooah. EVERYONE gets laid? even Bendter? you hear that fab?"

"fuck you i won the world cup. im replacing xavi"

or something like that. also, drogz is saying pastore is being bidded for.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

hey, at least its a novelty seeing a lot of english players in the one side in the *English* premier league 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We're selling Kevin Nolan to West Ham fpalm I'm gutted to say the least.

Top player, top captain. Absolute joke.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lmao really?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

He's actually going? What is with us NE teams this summer?

On the plus side, we might have a chance in the derbies now 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> We're selling Kevin Nolan to West Ham fpalm I'm gutted to say the least.
> 
> Top player, top captain. Absolute joke.


why?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Wenger, Fabregas, Clichy and Lehmann all have experience winning things. Even Silvestre didn't help.

Maybe a sneaky bid for Champions League winner Jonothan Greening?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> i wouldn't be laughing as an arsenal fan


I will be when Henderson and the big Nicklas Bendtner are running towards me. 

Premier League - NEVER AGAIN! Oh... the term should just be never.



Rush said:


> hey, at least its a novelty seeing a lot of english players in the one side in the *English* premier league 8*D


Not when the English players aren't good enough for the top tier teams like Liverpool. Only a handful have the ability to live up to their fees like Phil Jones.



Magsimus said:


> We're selling Kevin Nolan to West Ham fpalm I'm gutted to say the least.
> 
> Top player, top captain. Absolute joke.


Why the fuck? That isn't even easy to decipher the reasoning behind that.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Wenger, Fabregas, Clichy and Lehmann all have experience winning things. Even Silvestre didn't help.
> 
> Maybe a sneaky bid for Champions League winner Jonothan Greening?


We don't need players who have won trophies, just players who know how to hold a fucking lead and stay in their positons. Yeah, looking at you Song :side:

+ Clichy never really played when we won the CL, and Fab was part of a Spanish side which was unbelievable.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> We're selling Kevin Nolan to West Ham fpalm I'm gutted to say the least.
> 
> Top player, top captain. Absolute joke.


That's a great signing for West Ham but fucking hell. Any word on transfer fee? You'd have thought it'd have to be substantial.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> That's a great signing for West Ham but fucking hell. Any word on transfer fee? You'd have thought it'd have to be substantial.


AT LEAST 7 million you would think, Pardew is liking the French league atm, probaby put a ridiculous bid in for Toulalan :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Doesn't mention the fee, but I doubt it's anything major. Won't be above £5m imo.



> Sky Sports sources understands Newcastle star Kevin Nolan is having a medical at West Ham.
> 
> The Hammers saw an initial bid rejected by Newcastle last week, but they have now gone back with an improved offer.
> 
> The Magpies have now accepted the offer and have given the midfielder permission to hold talks with West Ham and undergo a medical at Upton Park.
> 
> Newcastle revealed earlier this month Nolan had rejected the offer of a new deal at St James' Park and they are now ready to let him leave.
> 
> New West Ham boss Sam Allardyce has made Nolan one of his top transfer targets since taking charge at Upton Park, having worked with the midfielder during his time in charge of Bolton and in the North East.
> 
> Nolan enjoyed a fine season at Newcastle last term, scoring 12 goals in the Premier League, but it appears he could be swapping Tyneside for East London.


From Sky Sports.

Has to be the strangest move of the summer. Highest scoring Midfielder in the prem last year and our club captain FFS.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

pardew magic


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Just got to hope Barton doesn't follow suit, those two were your spine last year, especially with Carroll leaving. Ridiculous decision by Ashley.

At least Quinn's come out to dispel the Gyan rumours.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

^ I can easily see Joey leaving if the right offer comes in.



King Kenny said:


> pardew magic


I highly doubt he had anything to do with it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> ^ I can easily see Joey leaving if the right offer comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt he had anything to do with it.


I can already see it. Newcastle fans outside St. James' Park. 

"You fat cockney bastard, get out of our club"

http://www.footylatest.com/newcastle-overtake-arsenal-and-spurs-in-chase-for-french-starlet/22758

Pardew in for another Frenchman - Mangala? Wenger and Redknapp both want him too.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That sounds like a very silly move.

Why would you want to leave the Premier League and play a division lower?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Looks like Cesc is definitely staying, and Kroenke is getting his money out for Nasri, good that they are staying. Anyone who says Cesc is anything less than committed is delusional - he would mess the club around like Rooney & Tevez if he wasn't. Obviously he would like to play in Barca but watch this and tell me he doesn't love the club.






EDIT: Click on the link - fucking embedding.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

fee being tossed around for nolan is 1.5 mil :lmao. highway robbery.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> fee being tossed around for nolan is 1.5 mil :lmao. highway robbery.


If so, that is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

that's incredibly cheap


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

That's the one that got rejected earlier in the week I think.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



> Newcastle have confirmed Kevin Nolan is having a medical at West Ham, with the Magpies skipper set to move for around £1.5million.
> 
> Newcastle’s top scorer from last season travelled south on Wednesday to have the tests after rejecting a new contract at St James’ Park.
> 
> The Toon rejected an offer described as “derisory” for the 28-year-old, who has two years remaining on his existing deal, from the Hammers last week, but their pursui seems to have taken a step forward.
> 
> Newcastle confirmed on Wednesday lunchtime that the player, whose retention was a priority for manager Alan Pardew this summer, is edging closer to the exit door.
> 
> The Londoners are understood to have initially offered around £1.5million for the midfielder, who would be re-united with former Bolton boss Sam Allardyce at Upton Park if the deal went through.
> 
> Nolan, who arrived on Tyneside in a £4million switch from the Trotters in January 2009, has been a key figure in Newcastle’s fightback from the ignominy of relegation from the Premier League at the end of the 2008-09 season.
> 
> He, along with Steve Harper, Alan Smith and Nicky Butt, pulled together a dispirited dressing room and helped to foster the new spirit which saw the Magpies storm to the Championship title at the first attempt and then secure their top-flight status in relative comfort last season.
> 
> Nolan contributed 18 goals to the promotion campaign and a further 12 during the season which ended last month, the first time he has made double figures in the Premier League.
> 
> However, talks over a new deal stalled with the club operating under Mike Ashley’s stringent policy unwilling to meet the player’s requirements in terms of length of contract.
> 
> He could have seen out the remaining two years of his deal at St James’ and then left for nothing, but it appears that the Magpies are ready to cash in on him now.
> 
> With Joey Barton having been told he will not be offered a new deal and Jose Enrique having to date failed to respond to his latest offer, Pardew could yet lose all three men he had hoped to tie up before starting his recruitment work in earnest.
> 
> That will not go down well with fans who thought the summer would be spent augmenting a relatively settled squad.
> 
> Pardew has managed to add France midfielder Yohan Cabaye to the mix and will have Hatem Ben Arfa and, fitness permitting, Dan Gosling at his disposal next season.
> 
> The club also remains in the market for a series of targets, although they have already missed out on Lorient frontman Kevin Gameiro.


http://www.premierleaguenews.soccerrumours.com/2011/06/news-nolan-poised-to-join-hammers.html


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

:lmao at Nolan being 1.5 when Henderson was worth around 20 mil


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

So we rejected a "derisory" offer but then accepted £1.5m? Yeah, I don't think so tbh.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> With actual experience in the team? K. What's going to be the next complaint about Arsenal. As soon as we lose a game people will be saying "...mentality...uhm...shit players...uhm... shit manager" All in a days work for the Arsenal fan. + Adding Gervinho is going to change things radically? HUH?


Your players aren't shit and neither is your manager. But the Arsenal players clearly have a weak mentality.

No other team with title aspirations would have dropped a 4-0 lead, drew 0-0 at home in two straight games where you had the chance to close the gap to 1 (or something) and also lose the Carling Cup final to a team that was relegated.

Your players don't live for the big moments. They are scared of success. I'll be surprised to see that group of players win anything.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Shepard said:


> :lmao at Nolan being 1.5 when Henderson was worth around 20 mil


:lmao This.



Magsimus said:


> So we rejected a "derisory" offer but then accepted £1.5m? Yeah, I don't think so tbh.


It's Ashley being a prick as usual. The bid wouldn't have improved that much, surely if the origninal bid was only 1.5.



Joel said:


> Your players aren't shit and neither is your manager. But the Arsenal players clearly have a weak mentality.
> 
> No other team with title aspirations would have dropped a 4-0 lead, drew 0-0 at home in two straight games where you had the chance to close the gap to 1 (or something) and also lose the Carling Cup final to a team that was relegated.
> 
> Your players don't live for the big moments. They are scared of success. I'll be surprised to see that group of players win anything.


We do, but there are moments when we don't, we just need consistensy.

And to say our current group of players won't win anything is waaaaay over the top. We were seconds away from going into extra time when it was a mistake that wronged us, nothing to do with mental fragility at all.

+ Beating Barca wasn't a big moment? :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> We do, but there are moments when we don't, we just need consistensy.


How many years have you been looking for consistency now?



cactwma said:


> And to say our current group of players won't win anything is waaaaay over the top. We were seconds away from going into extra time when it was a mistake that wronged us, nothing to do with mental fragility at all.


It's not way over the top, as this team has been trying to win something for years. Your manager and fans hide behind the excuses of "we have a young team", "we don't spend as much as the other clubd", "in 3-4 years will be ready". Newsflash, it has been around 3-4 years and you're still losers.

You shouldn't have needed extra time to beat Birmingham. Your team should have been motivated enough to finally shut everyone up about not winning a trohpy, but in recent Arsenal fashion, you choked.

The embarrassing thing is Birmingham wanted it more than your "hungry" young players.



cactwma said:


> + Beating Barca wasn't a big moment? :lmao


How relevant was that "win" in the grand scheme of things? You were embarrassed in the second leg and you didn't even use that win as a platform to go on to win things.

Next summer we'll be having the exact same conversation, no doubt.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Mike Ashley is one strange owner. I'm really curious as to how he ever was successful in business. 1.5 mil is a joke, a steal for Big Sam and adds a needed spine to the team. Judging from his twitter, Barton looks like the next one.

According to an interview with the Argentinian newspaper La Capital, Maxi wants to go back home and play for his boyhood club (Newell's Old Boys).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> How many years have you been looking for consistency now?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not way over the top, as this team has been trying to win something for years. Your manager and fans hide behind the excuses of "we have a young team", "we don't spend as much as the other clubd", "in 3-4 years will be ready". Newsflash, it has been around 3-4 years and you're still losers.
> 
> You shouldn't have needed extra time to beat Birmingham. Your team should have been motivated enough to finally shut everyone up about not winning a trohpy, but in recent Arsenal fashion, you choked.
> 
> The embarrassing thing is Birmingham wanted it more than your "hungry" young players.
> 
> 
> 
> How relevant was that "win" in the grand scheme of things? You were embarrassed in the second leg and you didn't even use that win as a platform to go on to win things.
> 
> Next summer we'll be having the exact same conversation, no doubt.


Obviosuly a club who never wins trophies is going to want it more than enough :lmao

Also, what was the importance of any win ever in the grand scheme of things? Logic fail.

No-one has used the young player excuse in years. And yes, saying we don't spend as much as other clubs is completely relevant. Chelsea only win trophies because they spend money and I have zero respect for Chelsea.






I am confident we will win a trophy this year - we are so fucking close, unlike Chelsea who will only get worse unless they bring in the promised talent.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Which trophy do you believe you'll win?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Obviosuly a club who never wins trophies is going to want it more than enough :lmao
> 
> Also, what was the importance of any win ever in the grand scheme of things? Logic fail.
> 
> No-one has used the young player excuse in years. And yes, saying we don't spend as much as other clubs is completely relevant. Chelsea only win trophies because they spend money and I have zero respect for Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am confident we will win a trophy this year - we are so fucking close, unlike Chelsea who will only get worse unless they bring in the promised talent.


If Arsene wasn't so arrogant and stubborn they would have won a trophy by now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> Which trophy do you believe you'll win?


the ones we throw away while arsene is scavenging about in the sheik's bin


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Obviosuly a club who never wins trophies is going to want it more than enough :lmao


Your players NEVER win trophies, so they should have been motivated.



cactwma said:


> Also, what was the importance of any win ever in the grand scheme of things? Logic fail.


Most of the times you look back on massive wins and notice how it shaped your season. What the hell can you take from your "win" against Barca? Not a damn thing, because your season faded after that result.



cactwma said:


> No-one has used the young player excuse in years. And yes, saying we don't spend as much as other clubs is completely relevant. Chelsea only win trophies because they spend money and I have zero respect for Chelsea.


Wenger says at the end of each season that it is a young team. It's not the other teams fault that you don't spend money, or that you spend all your budget on unproven players from the French league and such.

Not only do we spend money, but we're a good team with a strong mentality. That's how we win trophies. But I understand if that sounds like a completely different language to an Arsenal fan 



cactwma said:


> I am confident we will win a trophy this year - we are so fucking close, unlike Chelsea who will only get worse unless they bring in the promised talent.


You will probably win a trophy. But too bad no one gives a shit about the Emirates Cup.

Even if we continue to decline, we'll still stay ahead of Arsenal. You're players will realise that you will have the chance to become the best team in London again and start losing to Swandea, Norrwich et al.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> the ones we throw away while arsene is scavenging about in the sheik's bin


:lmao yeah gotta make room in that trophy cabinet.

It's good to be optimistic about your team but at this stage can anyone honestly see Arsenal making that signing, or developing that maturity that'll get them a trophy next season?

Being close to a trophy is no guarantee that you'll have a similar chance the next season. Liverpool ran us close for the title a few years back, but what came of it after? 

I think the game where we lost to Arsenal is a good example. We responded to the defeat by hammering Schalke and beating Chelsea. Arsenal basically collapsed and two teams overtook them. That's the major problem the club has, surely.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

it'll be nice and full after the quadruple next season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Yeah but 2 years ago we overachieved massively. I do enjoy the Arsenal fans continuing to make excuses though.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

The thing is they don't even need to overachieve, they just need to be consistent after March. Once is always possible but when it's happening every single season you'd surely start asking some serious questions.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> Which trophy do you believe you'll win?


The Emirates Cup...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

PRESTIGE


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> Yeah but 2 years ago we overachieved massively. I do enjoy the Arsenal fans continuing to make excuses though.


It's what Arsene taught them. No offence to the Gunners, but i don't see them going anywhere as long as Arsene is in charge. He's ridiculously stubborn.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We should have just offered 2 mil to Newcastle for Carroll.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



King Kenny said:


> Which trophy do you believe you'll win?


Carling Cup & we'll have a good go at everything else, as usual. Stay out of Barca's way and avoid Black November and March debacles if possible.



Kiz said:


> the ones we throw away while arsene is scavenging about in the sheik's bin


Citeh ain't gon' win shit.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao yeah gotta make room in that trophy cabinet.
> 
> It's good to be optimistic about your team but at this stage can anyone honestly see Arsenal making that signing, or developing that maturity that'll get them a trophy next season?
> 
> Being close to a trophy is no guarantee that you'll have a similar chance the next season. Liverpool ran us close for the title a few years back, but what came of it after?
> 
> I think the game where we lost to Arsenal is a good example. We responded to the defeat by hammering Schalke and beating Chelsea. Arsenal basically collapsed and two teams overtook them. That's the major problem the club has, surely.


There are many factors really, complacency, inconsistency, mentality. What I don't get is that we are either riding high above anyone else, like in December when we MUTILATED Chelsea and stayed on top of it. But we played United, beat them, then went back to normal.



Kiz said:


> it'll be nice and full after the quadruple next season.


Even though this is sarcasm I laughed.



THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> It's what Arsene taught them. No offence to the Gunners, but i don't see them going anywhere as long as Arsene is in charge. He's ridiculously stubborn.


And who do we bring in better than Arsene?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I have Villa as the dominant team in England after my second season on FM. Give me the job. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

no sarcasm there at all son.

take your pansy team and leave it to the real teams next year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> no sarcasm there at all son.
> 
> take your pansy team and leave it to the real teams next year.


You ain't winning shit son.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

4th in a 2 horse race.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

lol at Arsenal fanS saying Chelsea and City won't win shit next year. DELUSIONS.

I will laugh my ass off if Arsenal can't get through the playoff round in Champions League. Would love to hear the excuses then.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

refs would be my first guess.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Kiz said:


> 4th in a 2 horse race.


You got 4 more points this year than last.

Money = huh? 4 points for like hundreds of millions spent. huh? huh?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I don't think Kiz cares. He's not the one spending money.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

And City won the FA Cup and entered Champions League. How is that not a step up?

Not to mention City and Chelsea finished level on points.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

i'd rather come 3rd and win the fa cup than choke in the carling cup and come 4th. thats just me. HUH.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> You got 4 more points this year than last.
> 
> Money = huh? 4 points for like hundreds of millions spent. huh? huh?


key point there.

we got more points then you.

money got us in the champions league. now money will buy it. morality is dead in football, deal with it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsenal aren't a fan of improvement. Improving on their current position may have to result in them winning a trophy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rockhead said:


> And City won the FA Cup and entered Champions League. How is that not a step up?
> 
> Not to mention City and Chelsea finished level on points.


Chelsea were CONSIDERABLY poorer and the FA Cup is the new CC anyway, not saying I wouldn't like to win it but I don't gauge improvement over winning a CC or FA Cup, I gauge it on points, and Citeh had four more - considerable improvement yea? Oh...



Kiz said:


> key point there.
> 
> we got more points then you.
> 
> money got us in the champions league. now money will buy it. morality is dead in football, deal with it.


Winning the CL :lmao Love laughing at the Citeh fans. Saying you were never gonna win fuck all 5 months ago now you think you will win the CL. Laughable - probably go out in the group stage for a laugh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

probably wont find it very funny when tevez is holding that cup up after barry and milner dismantle barca's weak as piss midfield.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> You got 4 more points this year than last.
> 
> Money = huh? 4 points for like hundreds of millions spent. huh? huh?


We got 5 less points this year yet won the league 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Chelsea were CONSIDERABLY poorer and the FA Cup is the new CC anyway, not saying I wouldn't like to win it but I don't gauge improvement over winning a CC or FA Cup, I gauge it on points, and Citeh had four more - considerable improvement yea? Oh...


Chelsea fucked up hard in midseason, yet we still were the only ones to challenge Man Utd for the title and we also comfortably finished ahead of you. What does that say about Arsenal?

I can't wait until Cesc and Nasri leaves in the next month. Hopefully you'll shut the fuck up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> Chelsea fucked up hard in midseason, yet we still were the only ones to challenge Man Utd for the title and we also comfortably finished ahead of you. What does that say about Arsenal?
> 
> I can't wait until Cesc and Nasri leaves in the next month. Hopefully you'll shut the fuck up.


HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

I think the problem with City this season will be Mancini's negative tactics. Look at the Chelsea game where they lost 2-0. You don't park the bus, if you're such a big club, with huge signings. It's not like Man City were playing Barca or Real.

If Arsenal don't have Barca, I think we will reach the Semi Finals of the CL this time. But hopefully, we don't qualify for CL, so we could just focus on the League. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> Chelsea fucked up hard in midseason, yet we still were the only ones to challenge Man Utd for the title and we also comfortably finished ahead of you. What does that say about Arsenal?
> 
> I can't wait until Cesc and Nasri leaves in the next month. Hopefully you'll shut the fuck up.


Only ones? We challenged them all the way up to March.

:lmao @ Cesc & Nasri leaving.










Enjoy thinking Chelsea will challenge unless they drastically improve.



Razor King said:


> I think the problem with City this season will be Mancini's negative tactics. Look at the Chelsea game where they lost 2-0. You don't park the bus, if you're such a big club, with huge signings. It's not like Man City were playing Barca or Real.
> 
> If Arsenal don't have Barca, I think we will reach the Semi Finals of the CL this time. But hopefully, we don't qualify for CL, so we could just focus on the League. :side:


Not qualifying will completely destroy our confidence. Avoid Barca and we get to the semi final quite easily - we are much more more suited to knock out competition.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

enjoy thinking arsenal will challenge unless they drastically improve. the title will be between city and united.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

chelsea lost a bunch of games and challenged. arsenal lost 1 and fell to pieces.

HUH HUH HUH


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Rush said:


> enjoy thinking arsenal will challenge unless they drastically improve. the title will be between city and united.


Citeh in the title picture is funny. Without Tevez where the fuck would they be?



Kiz said:


> chelsea lost a bunch of games and challenged. arsenal lost 1 and fell to pieces.
> 
> HUH HUH HUH


Chelsea challenged for about 1 game. 

Citeh will challenge for shit.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

It's pretty foolish to imagine anyone will mount any sort of challenge now we've signed Jones, tbh :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Only ones? We challenged them all the way up to March.


I wouldn't really call it a challenge. Man Utd never felt threatened by you. And rightfully so.



cactwma said:


> :lmao @ Cesc & Nasri leaving.


Cesc wants Barca. Nasri wants anywhere apart from Arsenal.



cactwma said:


> Enjoy thinking Chelsea will challenge unless they drastically improve.


I never said we'd challenge. I just said we'd finish ahead of you. Which is a given.



cactwma said:


> Not qualifying will completely destroy our confidence. Avoid Barca and we get to the semi final quite easily - we are much more more suited to knock out competition.


They may as well bust their asses to qualify, as next season Arsenal are finishing outside of the top 4.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

sweet, is this the portion of the day where we laugh at arsenal? your goal keeper got fucking injured warming up and then you had to unretire the over 40 lehman to take his place! and then lehman botched and almost got red carded throwing van persie as goaler. also, your captain has been wanting to GTFO for atleast 2 years. 8*D

Also, i believe we will challenge next season. so will city probably seeing as they actually won something this season. but unless arsenal sort themselves out and get some goddamn re-enforcements, they might not.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> I wouldn't really call it a challenge. Man Utd never felt threatened by you. And rightfully so.
> 
> 
> 
> Cesc wants Barca. Nasri wants anywhere apart from Arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said we'd challenge. I just said we'd finish ahead of you. Which is a given.
> 
> 
> 
> They may as well bust their asses to qualify, as next season Arsenal are finishing outside of the top 4.


Source for Nasri? :lmao Nothing has been said about it whatsoever. Cesc said he is happy staying with Arsenal today. Nice sources 

Finishing ahead of us is a given? KK. 

Finishing outside of the top 4 is completely laughable, people have been saying that for what, 5 years now? K.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Chelsea was 15 points behind and came all the way back to put themselves in a position to take the league lead. Arsenal went the opposite direction.

Also, I'm laughing at the "Arsenal is so close to winning a trophy, unlike Chelsea." Chelsea finished 2nd, Arsenal 4th.

HUH.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

chelsea, though finishing 2nd, is actually getting more players to improve and keep getting better.

arsenal, though finishing 4th, appear to be struggling to hold onto the players they already have


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Evo said:


> Chelsea was 15 points behind and came all the way back to put themselves in a position to take the league lead. Arsenal went the opposite direction.
> 
> Also, I'm laughing at the "Arsenal is so close to winning a trophy, unlike Chelsea." Chelsea finished 2nd, Arsenal 4th.
> 
> HUH.


If you gon' quote then finish the quote and make a sensible reply. I wasn't talking about points, I was talking about the future. Really, where are Chelsea going. Would love to see Abramovich go to leave you in the shitter, as he knows you're never going to win the CL anyway.



redeadening said:


> chelsea, though finishing 2nd, is actually getting more players to improve and keep getting better.
> 
> arsenal, though finishing 4th, appear to be struggling to hold onto the players they already have


Cesc leaving has been reality for years now. Nasri is the other one. Not really 'struggling' to hold in-to players. If Nasri wants to go, then go.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

so you think arsenal would be fine if both fabregas and nasri leave?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Source for Nasri? :lmao Nothing has been said about it whatsoever. Cesc said he is happy staying with Arsenal today. Nice sources


Why hasn't he signed yet, HUH?

Cesc? Of course he is going to say that now. Barca haven't made their move this summer yet. He's itching to get out. He made it clear with that lovely back heel in the Camp Nou.



cactwma said:


> Finishing ahead of us is a given? KK.


Of course. Spurs will be more of a challenge than you.



cactwma said:


> Finishing outside of the top 4 is completely laughable, people have been saying that for what, 5 years now? K.


Trust me, I will be laughing when you finish fifth.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> If you gon' quote then finish the quote and make a sensible reply. I wasn't talking about points, I was talking about the future. Really, where are Chelsea going. Would love to see Abramovich go to leave you in the shitter, as he knows you're never going to win the CL anyway.


Why you gon' keep talkin' like 'dis? It make you look dumb, foo'. 

And you can talk about the future all you want. Fact is, we did come back from all that, and we responded well to our adversity. Your team didn't. We're in the better position for the future, your team isn't.

Abramovich can leave if he wants to. The guy's got money, but what he also has is an incredibly narrow-minded vision of football. He made some moronic decisions this past season, including the sacking our our manager at the end of the season and assistant manager mid-season. Great way to build a club, isn't it? But we still finished ahead of Arsenal. There's something we can pull out of it, right?

Your last statement is stupid. "As he knows you're never going to win the CL anyway." - right. It's not like he's obsessed with the damn CL and every decision he makes is fueled by his obsession for it. The truth about Roman is that he wouldn't give a fuck if we won no other trophies so long as we won the CL every year forever.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

why do you call them citeh?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Lets just agree that neither Arsenal or Chelsea could beat the mighty Newcastle United in the league last year.

I win.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

Arsenal will finish 3rd at absolute best next season. 4th is the most likely outcome with City/United/Chelsea occupying the top three spots again. Only chance of challenging Arsenal have is if by some miracle they buy a world class keeper, centre back and striker as well as keeping Fabregas & Nasri. But you already missed the boat on BEBE.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Magsimus said:


> Lets just agree that neither Arsenal or Chelsea could beat the mighty Newcastle United in the league last year.
> 
> I win.


:side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

and they cant get a world class keeper because we just resigned hilario to another year


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

And not only that, but Suarez is locked down at Liverpool.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> Why hasn't he signed yet, HUH?
> 
> Cesc? Of course he is going to say that now. Barca haven't made their move this summer yet. He's itching to get out. He made it clear with that lovely back heel in the Camp Nou.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Spurs will be more of a challenge than you.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, I will be laughing when you finish fifth.


Because he hasn't met with Wenger yet, and obviously he wants to get paid more. Oh, but that means that he wants to be anywhere but Arsenal right?

Spurs will finish fifth at best.

Barca have already approached us for Cesc, again :lmao



Evo said:


> Why you gon' keep talkin' like 'dis? It make you look dumb, foo'.
> 
> And you can talk about the future all you want. Fact is, we did come back from all that, and we responded well to our adversity. Your team didn't. We're in the better position for the future, your team isn't.
> 
> Abramovich can leave if he wants to. The guy's got money, but what he also has is an incredibly narrow-minded vision of football. He made some moronic decisions this past season, including the sacking our our manager at the end of the season and assistant manager mid-season. Great way to build a club, isn't it? But we still finished ahead of Arsenal. There's something we can pull out of it, right?
> 
> Your last statement is stupid. "As he knows you're never going to win the CL anyway." - right. It's not like he's obsessed with the damn CL and every decision he makes is fueled by his obsession for it. The truth about Roman is that he wouldn't give a fuck if we won no other trophies so long as we won the CL every year forever.


How is Chelsea in a better position for the future than us? Nonsensical comment. People say Arsenal fans make excuses but man do Chelsea fans like to go on about Ray Wilkins, your players were lazy, simple as that. None of them gives a shit about Chelsea whatsoever. They are there for one reason, money - that will be yours and Citeh's downfall. Obviously, Roman wants to win the CL and that's it, but why stay if you will never win it?



haribo said:


> Arsenal will finish 3rd at absolute best next season. 4th is the most likely outcome with City/United/Chelsea occupying the top three spots again. Only chance of challenging Arsenal have is if by some miracle they buy a world class keeper, centre back and striker as well as keeping Fabregas & Nasri. But you already missed the boat on BEBE.


We will finish higher than Citeh & Chelsea, if the right signings are made for us. Yeah, quote me on it. World class keeper isn't necessary, a top class CB is. Nasri can be replaced by a relatively big money buy, but both will stay.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

shame they couldnt SUAREZ. he woulda solved their striker and goalkeeper problem at once.

crafty crafty liverpool

also i fail to see how most of chelsea players are just there for the money. frank, terry and drogba have been there for longer than most of your arsenal players and live breath and bleed chelsea.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

John O'Shea might be available for the right price.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

LOLd on the Suarez comments.



Anyway: How long you giving him before he packs up and realizes Liverpool ain't winning fuck all?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

We'll finish higher than Arsenal next year and you can quote me on that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It's pretty foolish to imagine anyone will mount any sort of challenge now we've signed Jones, tbh :side:


Shh, they're all tearing each other to pieces. The United fans will sit and look on from the perch as they bitch and moan at one another.

8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> LOLd on the Suarez comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway: How long you giving him before he packs up and realizes Liverpool ain't winning fuck all?


Same amount of time it has taken Cesc and Nasri to realise that is the case at Arsneal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> Same amount of time it has taken Cesc and Nasri to realise that is the case at Arsneal.


Fail retort. Cesc has been here for 8 years and Nasri 3, huh? fpalm


----------



## Joel

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Fail retort. Cesc has been here for 8 years and Nasri 3, huh? fpalm


How many trophies have they won between them?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*

youth system doesnt count son.

plus, pool actually look like theyre trying to rebuild. arsenal seems to be dismantling themselves.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> How is Chelsea in a better position for the future than us? Nonsensical comment. People say Arsenal fans make excuses but man do Chelsea fans like to go on about Ray Wilkins, your players were lazy, simple as that. None of them gives a shit about Chelsea whatsoever. They are there for one reason, money - that will be yours and Citeh's downfall. Obviously, Roman wants to win the CL and that's it, but why stay if you will never win it?


Ahh, nonsensical. Even outside the wrestling sections, people still use the word because it makes them feel more powerful.

Uhh, maybe because we finished 2nd, and you finished 4th? Maybe because we have the promise of Champions League football, and you have to go through a playoff? If you want "nonsensical" (as in, something that doesn't make sense), you can go ahead and call Chelsea players lazy and say that none of them give a shit. You can ignore the fact that Wilkins' firing created unrest in the dressing room just as it did among the fanbase. You can ignore the two months of injuries. You can ignore the near-15 point rally cry that every Chelsea player dished out, and you can ignore the fact that every one of them fought as hard as they could not only to try to win the league, but to save Ancelotti's job. That's fine. You can ignore all that.

If you leave all of that out, you have a case for calling Chelsea players lazy and saying none of them give a shit.

And here you'll go, you'll say "but they DIDN'T win the league," blah blah blah. Yeah. If they HAD completed that comeback and won the league, it would've been called the greatest comeback in Premier League history. But because it didn't happen, suddenly we can call the players lazy and say they don't care?

Something tells me it's lacking a bit of substance.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



Joel said:


> Why hasn't he signed yet, HUH?
> 
> Cesc? Of course he is going to say that now. Barca haven't made their move this summer yet. He's itching to get out. He made it clear with that lovely back heel in the Camp Nou.
> Of course. Spurs will be more of a challenge than you.
> Trust me, I will be laughing when you finish fifth.


Barcelona have had a bid rejected by Arsenal because they offered to wank players. Once they come back with a real bid they WILL get Fabregas.

Samir Nasri is on holiday. He WILL sign a new deal when he returns. I am positive on that one.



haribo said:


> Arsenal will finish 3rd at absolute best next season. 4th is the most likely outcome with City/United/Chelsea occupying the top three spots again. Only chance of challenging Arsenal have is if by some miracle they buy a world class keeper, centre back and striker as well as keeping Fabregas & Nasri. But you already missed the boat on BEBE.


On position. At the moment id have to agree 4th seems most likely but as i said in he other thread. The top 6 will remain the same teams. Out of these 6 only Arsenal could finish in any of the 6 positions. All depends on who we sign. If in august we have this squad

Szczesny, J.Enrique, Vermaelen, Cahill, Sagna, Song, Parker, Gervinho, RVP, Nasri, Benzema

others Fabianski,Gibbs, Eboue Djourou,Koscielny, Diaby, Wilshere, Ramsey, Arshavin, Chamakh, Walcott, Miyachi, 

that 23 man squad is capable of winning the premiership. Has a good balance of experience and is a rather balanced side. 

If Wilshere is relied upon to carry us again then we could quite easily come 6th. If we sign Samba we WILL finish 6th.

Its a very nervous place to be in right now knowing that the right players we need are available just not being looked at.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Official Summer Transfer Thread (All Leagues)*



cactwma said:


> Carling Cup & we'll have a good go at everything else, as usual. Stay out of Barca's way and avoid Black November and March debacles if possible.
> 
> And who do we bring in better than Arsene?


Carling cup means nothing. If we had this exact same season but won the Carling Cup id still class it as a trophyless season. Emirates Cup means as much as the carling cup does to me.

Ancelotti.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Arsenal > you.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

hey mikey, stop being a whore and lable the 11/12 premier league thread to LIVERPOOL'S YEAR


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

does kiz still suck? 

if so, then i will.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

yes, kiz still sucks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

done.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I sure wish I supported Arsenal, instead of a loser club like Chelsea.

At least then, I could be a part of historic matches like this:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

yeah, see. you completely miss out.

you know what I miss out on? Watching Frank Lampard pucker up, and bottle his chances.

Oh, how I feel so left out.


(Tiote, you fucker. What a goal, tho)


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> I sure wish I supported Arsenal, instead of a loser club like Chelsea.
> 
> At least then, I could be a part of historic matches like this:


I watched 1 minute 30 then stopped the video. gets depressing after that.

One thing that does annoy me about that is Diaby was rightfully sent off for grabbing a player then pushing him. After newcastle scored the penalty Sczezney was practically raped by 1 newcastle players and gotten in a headlock from another so surely both should have gone??


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

spoiler alert:

Fuck off Abou Diaby.

F-u-c-k o-f-f.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Love it. Even better watching in person 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

February 5th.

I was watching a stream at my GF's parents house.

Never forget.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

You were there in person? Props for sticking around.

Mikey, you gotta love Diaby, though. Why not keep a guy on your team that can choke a bitch like that, or punt kick him Orton-style?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



redeadening said:


> youth system doesnt count son.
> 
> plus, pool actually look like theyre trying to rebuild. arsenal seems to be dismantling themselves.


Liverpool are rebuilding to even shittier levels. Carroll, Henderson - Liverpool players? :lmao 



Evo said:


> I sure wish I supported Arsenal, instead of a loser club like Chelsea.
> 
> At least then, I could be a part of historic matches like this:


Don't worry, you have about 100 years of shit worse than that. Where were you when you were shit?

+Samba is better than Squilacci and will add much needed experience.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I've never seen that before. I almost feel bad for Terry ... but not really.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Don't worry, you have about 100 years of shit worse than that. Where were you when you were shit?


Still around. Been a Chelsea fan ever since I watched my first game in 2000.

Now get off your serious horse and appreciate that friendly banter is going on, yeah?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> You were there in person? Props for sticking around.


Fuck leaving early, I paid good money for that :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> spoiler alert:
> 
> Fuck off Abou Diaby.
> 
> F-u-c-k o-f-f.


Agreed - can be world class on his day - but his day comes around like once a year, if that. Then he gets injured.



Mikey Damage said:


> February 5th.
> 
> I was watching a stream at my GF's parents house.
> 
> Never forget.


This. Happy at half time...



Evo said:


> Still around. Been a Chelsea fan ever since I watched my first game in 2000.
> 
> Now get off your serious horse and appreciate that friendly banter is going on, yeah?


Wasn't being that serious  If I was I would have brought up a lot I didn't :lmao



Magsimus said:


> Fuck leaving early, I paid good money for that :side:


:lmao At the fans that left after the 4th that went in. 

I think the text that appears most in my sentbox were the words "here we go again" last season.

I could have gone to that... my mates did. Wasn't disappointed to say the least.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

That day when Arsenal drew with Newcastle I wasn't really paying attention. Was restoring my computer. Computer couldn't handle all that porn.

And Mikey you *** change the titles back to normal, I feel dirty clicking on an Arsenal and Liverpool thread.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

http://justarsenal.com/super-rich-russian-side-to-bid-for-andrei-arshavin/8451

The Russian equivalent of Citeh - Anzhi Makhachkala - are going to bid for Arshavin apparently. They already bought Gattuso & Roberto Carlos. 

Holy shit this club looks like the equivalent of TNA.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Dzsudzsak joined that crowd too, I read in some article the other day that he's getting a shit-load of money (obviously) and a Bugatti.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> http://justarsenal.com/super-rich-russian-side-to-bid-for-andrei-arshavin/8451
> 
> The Russian equivalent of Citeh - Anzhi Makhachkala - are going to bid for Arshavin apparently. They already bought Gattuso & Roberto Carlos.
> 
> Holy shit this club looks like the equivalent of TNA.


Gattuso rejected the move. It even says that in your own article you posted.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Rumours that we're after Tranquillo Barnetta, some even saying we've agreed a fee and are discussing with him :hmm:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Gunner14 said:


> Gattuso rejected the move. It even says that in your own article you posted.


Oh, only skimmed through it and saw Gattuso and that RC was being made captain.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

BREAKING NEWS: SKY SOURCES tell us Tottenham have rejected a 22 million bid for Luka Modric from Chelsea.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao, only £22m, guess it didnt take long for them to reject a offer that low


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

£22m? :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



united_07 said:


> :lmao, only £22m, guess it didnt take long for them to reject a offer that low


My thoughts exactly. 

Chelsea just make me fpalm with the things they do.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Chelsea just make me fpalm with the things they do.


It's a daft bid, but we're hardly going to go in with a £40m opening bid.

You make me fpalm with the things you post.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> It's a daft bid, but we're hardly going to go in with a £40m opening bid.
> 
> You make me fpalm with the things you post.


Defensive Chelsea poster here. Making a stupid bid with no meaning = oh my gawd let me go defensive and say others logical posts are stupid. 

Or not.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Defensive Chelsea poster here. Making a stupid bid with no meaning = oh my gawd let me go defensive and say others logical posts are stupid.
> 
> Or not.


I even laughed at it and called it a daft bid. So you're talking shit. But that's not new is it now?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> I even laughed at it and called it a daft bid. So you're talking shit. But that's not new is it now?


You said "you make me fpalm with the things you post"

Clearly a hit at what I said, you post shit for saying a logical response is worthy of a fpalm - but that's not new is it?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> You said "you make me fpalm with the things you post"
> 
> Clearly a hit at what I said, you post shit for saying a logical response is worthy of a fpalm - but that's not new is it?


It was a stupid bid. But you're expecting us to go in with a massive bid, leaving us no where for manoeuvre. It's not smart business.

And I just generally fpalm when I see your name on the last post of the thread.

Anyways... I'm just happy we realise that central midfield needs sorting out. Whoever we buy there is going to be close to £40m though.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I swear, cactwma you're turning into the Pyro of this section. You're always negative, and you can never take anything lightly. CHILL OUT BRO.

£22m, nothing wrong with that bid if true. Just getting things started, really. Though what can you really trust from all these sources anyway?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> It was a stupid bid. But you're expecting us to go in with a massive bid, leaving us no where for manoeuvre. It's not smart business.
> 
> And I just generally fpalm when I see your name on the last post of the thread.
> 
> Anyways... I'm just happy we realise that central midfield needs sorting out. Whoever we buy there is going to be close to £40m though.


Yeah, but at least go in 30 - it's a waste of time otherwise. Spurs aren't bothered if you bid 23 or 30 - we know they'll cop out at 45 anyway.

You're denying sense if you fpalm when you see my posts, too.



Evo said:


> I swear, cactwma you're turning into the Pyro of this section. You're always negative, and you can never take anything lightly. CHILL OUT BRO.
> 
> £22m, nothing wrong with that bid if true. Just getting things started, really. Though what can you really trust from all these sources anyway?


I'm serious when others are serious like Joel ^ Never taking anything lightly is a bit of an overstatement...

+Sky Sports is as reliable as you get when you compare it to other sources really.

And speaking negative is an overstatement too, I'm negative about most English players & Citeh, but not that much else...

Also, Inter would be willing to part with 1 of 5 players in exchange for Nasri - most notably Eto'o.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> I'm serious when others are serious like Joel ^ Never taking anything lightly is a bit of an overstatement...


But he wasn't serious. He was even laughing and made fun of the bid! HUH.


> And speaking negative is an overstatement too, I'm negative about most English players & Citeh, but not that much else...


:hmm:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Where were you when you were shit?


Where were you when you were shit? Oh, you're here :side:/8*D

I think £35m will be enough to get Modric.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> But he wasn't serious. He was even laughing and made fun of the bid! HUH.


Yeah, but then he said he fpalm at my post, which is more or less a hit at what I said, which there was nothing wrong with - he was the one being serious if anything.



> :hmm:


OK... I'm negative about Chelsea, Scousers & United & Barca... :side: 

Anyways Slamiversary is calling and the air of disappointment is around it.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> You were there in person? Props for sticking around.
> 
> Mikey, you gotta love Diaby, though. Why not keep a guy on your team that can choke a bitch like that, or punt kick him Orton-style?


Awesome. I could watch that overrated thug get kicked in the head all day. That's even more satisfying viewing than his penalty miss.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Anyways Slamiversary is calling and the air of disappointment is around it.


Sounds like more negativity is on the way... :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Fucking hell, it feels like the past 10 pages has been derailed with some shite from cocktwma.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

22mil is not a bad bid for a guy that only played half of last season. If I were Spurs, I'd say 25mil and he's yours. They have WILSON, Sandro, The Fridge, Jenas and Pieenar. 25mil could buy a 20 goal a season striker to play just in front of VDV and leave enough leftover.

Hope Spurs don't come after any Bournemouth players, tbf.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> Sounds like more negativity is on the way... :lmao


You can't say IW isn't shit :lmao



Silent Alarm said:


> Fucking hell, it feels like the past 10 pages has been derailed with some shite from cocktwma.


People have been spouting just as much shit as everyone else. 

Oh, and cocktwma  Na. You sound about 10. + I have actually been ON TOPIC. Your post has no meaning.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> You can't say IW isn't shit :lmao


No no no, it definitely is. This time, I'm laughing with you, haha.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Henry Hill said:


> Awesome. I could watch that overrated thug get kicked in the head all day. That's even more satisfying viewing than his penalty miss.


Lol, good times!

I remember us screaming at him in the pub to get up, calling him a diving bastard after that kick. It still looks like a dive to me.8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Chelsea can fuck off, we should be getting Modric 8*D.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> You can't say IW isn't shit :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> People have been spouting just as much shit as everyone else.
> 
> Oh, and cocktwma  Na. You sound about 10. + I have actually been ON TOPIC. Your post has no meaning.


You make our fans look like assholes. Fuck off you huge lord of arse. ******.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fucking hell, it feels like the past 10 pages has been derailed with some shite from cocktwma.



Looked back and this thread really has gone in the shitter, but it's been pretty fun watching the non united fans mainly arsenal/chelsea just go back and forth.

Next season Prem thread should be fun.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

To the person who labelled the FA Cup the new CC, come on son. It's not at that level yet, but with the way it's going, it could well be. Which is such a shame as it's one of the oldest and most talked about trophies to win.

Also lol @ the new thread title. Agree tho, Kiz does suck 8*D.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

To you people the CC might not mean anything, but to clubs like mine we'd love to win it. :no:
Same for any club not in the top 6 , even Spurs'd probably like to win it still.

In terms of actual rumours, the Mirror must have some sort of grudge against us. Despite Quinn point blank saying we aren't selling Gyan, they're insisting that we are, and to Stoke of all people. For 10 million...

fpalm So we're selling our 13 mil record signing for a loss to a team who are on par with us and whose only claim to be superior is they made the Europa league. Fucking idiots at that paper, seriously.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Well, to be fair, it wouldn't be the first time one of your strikers bailed for Stoke...


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Very true, I'm happy for Kenwyne though, its essentially his spiritual home there what with their style of football. Same applies to the 6 or so other players we've sold to them I guess, must be some reason they seem to buy one from us every summer. So long as we keep Gyan I'm a happy camper though, total lack of ambition from us if he goes :no:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

You are all ridiculous, everyone knows Arsenal are bottlers and awful and Chelsea are doomed to relegation because Drogba and Lampard are a little bit older. The real question is, have we signed Sanchez, Young, Wesley 2, Modric and Gyan yet? 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> February 5th.
> 
> I was watching a stream at my GF's parents house.
> 
> Never forget.


iirc you enjoyed your rep sheet after the match at least.

P.S. Kiz sucks.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

The picture of Carragher's ass over Nani's assaulted body ruined my User CP for a week or so. Iniesta's modelling has ruined it recently.

PS: yeah, Kiz sucks


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

BOONAGE ruined by CP, but then got banned. 8*D 

This thread is hilarious.

Newcastle should have beat Arsenal 5-4 that day. Arsenal need a player like TIOTE.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I watched the 2007/08 season review DVD again today, and got to relive that moment where Mascherano didn't realise that protesting Torres getting booked for dissent while on a yellow would get him sent off. A good clip of Rafa shouting "MASCH! MASCH! MASCH!" before it happened.

I miss that season. 2011/12 is already a disappointment.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> The picture of Carragher's ass over Nani's assaulted body ruined my User CP for a week or so. *Iniesta's modelling has ruined it recently*.
> 
> PS: yeah, Kiz sucks


Was this me? I can't remember.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yes it was. I forgot to get revenge, I'll do that now- alcohol will mean I'll probably fuck it up


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Just post a picture of on alien standing next to Taylor Swift.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










Too much swag.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Assuming this is still the transfer thread and we can discuss players other than French teenagers (not sure if we can due to it being the Arsenal thread and all), apparently Villa want 20 mil for Downing, and we're putting in a bid for Mata.

Yes, that's right - 20 mil for Downing.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao Downing










"LIVERPOOL"

:lmao Downing, £20m. That must be a trick to make us bid £22m for him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I hope Downing is a smokescreen for Mata.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Think about it, Henderson was bought for £20 million and Chelsea put in a bid of £22 million for Modric, who the fuck are they trying to fool?

(Spurs obviously, but ya know...)


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

We should all reminisce about our favourite Downing moments. My personal choice is when he was at Boro, dropped the shoulder and lost his man in his own penalty area, then passed it directly to Rooney under no pressure, who promptly scored.

EDIT:





Skill at approx 2.10.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Chelsea are the kings of failed bids. Its already happened three times and its only mid-June (Neymar, Pastore, Modric). No more sugar coating bitches, go all out!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Chelsea are going to keep the same team. With one addition, KALOUDA.

Trophy time.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Hargreaves was in that video .


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Hargreaves was huge that season. Watched the review again today, he planted an amazing cross onto Tevez's head in one game, and the two free kicks he scored were astounding. Not to mention his perfect penalty in the CL final. I genuinely believe if he was fit consistently after that year, we'd have an extra European Cup by now.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



King Kenny said:


> Chelsea are going to keep the same team. With one addition, KALOUDA.
> 
> Trophy time.


The best part is that in 2008, Chelsea actually showed interest in him before he decided to sign a 5-year deal with a home club. Who knows, maybe Chelsea will try again! 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i have it on good authority that kiz does not suck. fuck you mikey.

you're all jelly that we just buy the players you want and then sit them on the bench. we'll buy modric and play him behind barry. why. BECAUSE WE FUCKING CAN.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

On a serious note, Barry needs to GTFO.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Manchester City’s Emmanuel Adebayor heads Blackburn Rovers’ £30m wish list - report
> 
> Steve Kean is targeting a big name striker, with Mirko Vucinic and Amauri also linked, as well as an experienced replacement for Phil Jones after he joined Manchester United
> 
> Blackburn Rovers could be the latest Premier League club to enter the transfer market with a budget of around £30 million and Emmanuel Adebayor top of their shoping list, according to the Daily Mirror.
> 
> The Togolese striker could be available in a cut-price move after Real Madrid turned down the opportunity to sign him from Manchester City following a loan spell last season.
> 
> Only four teams scored less goals than Rovers last season and goals will be crucial if the Venky’s group’s ambitious plans for the club are to be realised, and Adebayor is seemingly unwanted at Eastlands just two years after signing for £25m from Arsenal.
> 
> Roma’s Mirko Vucinic and Juventus striker Amauri are also reportedly being monitored closely by the Ewood Park management.
> 
> Blackburn are also looking for a top centre-back to replace £16m man Phil Jones, while Chris Samba may be on his way out of the club this summer as well.
> 
> James Collins of Aston Villa and Birmingham’s Roger Johnson are reportedly Kean’s targets. Collins may be looking to leave Villa Park after a disappointing season on and off the field and Johnson may wish to remain in the Premier League following Birmingham’s relegation to the Championship.
> 
> It is also rumoured that Rovers tried to sign Brazilian defender Miranda from under the nose of Atletico Madrid. The former Sao Paulo man has a pre-contract agreement in place with Atletico but Rovers reportedly offered to double his wages, but the approach was rejected.


oh goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

reports in france suggets that united have made a €10m bid for Varane, sending him back out on loan for the first year. Another centre back 8*D :side: , dont know how his price has doubled within a month

also other rumours suggest that fergie wants to bid for charlie adam..NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Not sure why Blackburn would be looking to sign any strikers. They already have Jason Roberts.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

hey, ladies. 

only i can name-call. so ease up on that. especially with regards to the cactwna (sp?) fellow. being a bit too harsh on him.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



united_07 said:


> reports in france suggets that united have made a €10m bid for Varane, sending him back out on loan for the first year. Another centre back 8*D :side: , dont know how his price has doubled within a month
> 
> also other rumours suggest that fergie wants to bid for charlie adam..NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


Freekick + corners= goals. Sadly.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Fergie isn't dumb enough to buy that fat cunt Charlie Adam, he's massively overrated because he was a big fish in a small pond, but he's nowhere near top 4 quality. He'd suit Newcastle/Villa etc tho.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

SAF is probably just looking to upgrade on Carrick.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Arsenal better sign VIEIRA now that hes a free agent 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

he was dumb enough to buy bebe.

dont underestimate.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

We're just pushing up the price for Liverpool.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Liverpool duo Maxi Rodriguez and Raul Meireles could be on their way out of Anfield.


Can't see RAUL going tbh. It is The Sun so it is most likely BS.



> Arsenal are preparing an audacious bid to take striker Jermain Defoe from London rivals Tottenham.


fpalm if this happens. Again it is The Mirror, so again it's likely BS.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Ba set for Toon move
> Newcastle win race for West Ham striker
> 
> Newcastle United have won the race for Demba Ba, Sky Sports sources understand.
> 
> A number of clubs have been tracking Ba since it emerged he could leave on a free transfer following West Ham's relegation from the Premier League.
> 
> The Senegal international has been weighing up his options, but it emerged it was a straight fight between Everton and Newcastle.
> 
> Ba has now decided that his future is best served on Tyneside, and Sky Sports sources understand he is now travelling to the North East.
> 
> The 26-year-old will finalise his deal in the next 24 hours and could be confirmed as a Newcastle player before the weekend.


Good, now don't fail your medical.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> Good, now don't fail your medical.


If I were him, I'd fail the medical on purpose. 

Nolan's going, Barton's unhappy, Carroll's gone.

Nolan going is going to fuck over Newcastle.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Poor Lovenkrands. A club that has strikers who aren't useless won't have any room for him in the starting lineup.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










barry and some arsenal players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



StoneColdPunk said:


> Can't see RAUL going tbh. It is The Sun so it is most likely BS.
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm if this happens. Again it is The Mirror, so again it's likely BS.


I thought it was common knowloedge no-one posted 'transfer news' from the Sun. It's all Bullshit. 










The fuck? Liverpool want me?

Arsenal signed Gervinho for 10.6 mil apparently. http://arsenalinsider.com/arsenal-news/2572-arsenal-sign-gervinho-on-four-year-deal
A player twice as good as Henderson for half the price :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










hey arsene, im going to united










no worries arsene










WHAT ARSENE? NO TROPHIES AGAIN!?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










Fuck yes! I'm finally going to a club capable of challenging for real trophies!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

so not arsenal then i presume










KING CARLOS THE GREAT


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Gervinho has agreed to a 4 year deal, Arsenal hope to announce it before the weekend.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



DeeCee said:


> If I were him, I'd fail the medical on purpose.
> 
> Nolan's going, Barton's unhappy, Carroll's gone.
> 
> Nolan going is going to fuck over Newcastle.


He wanted a 5 year contract (which he's getting at West Ham, on £55,000 a week apparently) and we were never going to offer that. To be fair he can hardly run as it is, in 5 years he'll be immobile.

Pardew says HBA will be playing in the Nolan role (in the hole :side and I'm pretty sure Cabaye's a Barton replacement. Won't be the end of the world.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Tiote, all you need.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Our starting line-up:

Tiote

Top 6 finish coming right up.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Cardiff speaking to Malky Mackay.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> Our starting line-up:
> 
> Tiote
> 
> Top 6 finish coming right up.


When Tiote starts, guaranteed 6 points against Arsenal in the season. 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Samba could be announced with Gervinho as well. Just wages need to be sorted out.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao Samba. Of all the CB's Arsenal could get, they might end up with him. Decent player but I don't really think he's any better than Squillaci or Djorhou except in the air of course.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

as you said hes good in the air which is a major problem for us and hes easily better than squillaci. I think Cahill will join us as well. Our defence could look somthing like this by the start of the season TV5 - Samba - Cahill - Sagna huge step up from last season.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Please god let that fat cunt Adam end up at Lolpool.....Also Bebe goin out on loan will be interesting see how he plays with regular games under his belt....
Sanchez next please SAF


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

City look favourites. :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

No way Vermaelen gets shifted out to LB, simply coz I can't see Wenger selling Clichy. Also, Vermaelen is Arsenal's best defender and getting shifted out makes no sense. If Arsenal sign Samba and Cahill, then I can see one of them as a backup to the other one + Verm.

Gervinho, should they get him, would be a huge signing tho.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Don't worry..we'll come in and bid for him so Arsenal can't afford him. Or alternatively Man City will buy him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

we should buy all the targeted players so no one improves.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Luckily we got Carrick while you were still poor, otherwise we could have been in real trouble.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Lucky you got BEBE too.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

TV5 can play at left back tho so dont be surprised if he is shifted there. Clichy will be sold if he doesnt sign a new contract which many think he wont.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> hey, ladies.
> 
> only i can name-call. so ease up on that. especially with regards to the cactwna (sp?) fellow. being a bit too harsh on him.


Since when were you the chivalrous kind?




Nolan to West Ham shocked me, but whatever.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Renegade™;9839832 said:


> :lmao Samba. Of all the CB's Arsenal could get, they might end up with him. Decent player but I don't really think he's any better than Squillaci or Djorhou except in the air of course.


Haven't seen enough Djourou obviously. Samba is such a big improvement over Squilacci it is ACTUALLY fuuny.



Overrated said:


> as you said hes good in the air which is a major problem for us and hes easily better than squillaci. I think Cahill will join us as well. Our defence could look somthing like this by the start of the season TV5 - Samba - Cahill - Sagna huge step up from last season.


Djourou is a beast in the air - I would love to see his successful headers ratio. That back 4 is full of quality. Sagna - is there a better defensive RB in the prem? 



Kiz said:


> we should buy all the targeted players so no one improves.












Mancini was on that shit since he joined.



Overrated said:


> TV5 can play at left back tho so dont be surprised if he is shifted there. Clichy will be sold if he doesnt sign a new contract which many think he wont.


Please sell Clichy to Liverpool so I can laugh at them for around 3 seasons before they realise he isn't that good. This season he has been shocking, such a step down from previous years.












EDIT: Barca say Cesc is worth less now from last summer - are they actually valueing him at lower than 30 mil? If so, that is an absolute joke. Carroll for 35 million is becoming more and more laughable every day even if they are different circumstances.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I guess Nolan wants to be the perennial "I'll bring you back to the Premier League" guy?

If so, he's joining Wigan next summer. 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Lets take this discussion in a new direction. 'Arry and Spurs. Opinions?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

will go below liverpool.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

They would do better if gomes wasnt so hilarious and 'arry got over his crouch fetish and bought a competent striker


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Spurs battling it out with Arsenal for 5th.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



redeadening said:


> Lets take this discussion in a new direction. 'Arry and Spurs. Opinions?


'Arry is class at times but he can be an absolute dick at times with decision making which I'm sure makes most Sp*rs fans fpalm

Hopefully the next English manager though. + he is funny as fuck, any players lined up 'Arry? Na. Next day: 4 30+ mil bids :side:

Sp*rs need to hold on-to all their players though if they want to get anywhere near 4th.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

nah evo, arsenal are gonna sweep the league and complete the quadruple. now that pires and vieira are available, they can try really hard to be the invincibles again. and rvp's gonna play all the games, bang in 40 goals and marry a princess.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> Spurs battling it out with Arsenal for 5th.


Mistaken 'Arsenal' for 'Citeh'


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

RVP will also go back in time and score a hattrick in the world cup


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

how exactly are arsenal going to get above us.

gervinho and samba? please. we'll sign fucking sanchez and smack you with the sheik's dick.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*






My contribution to the Arry discussion.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> how exactly are arsenal going to get above us.
> 
> gervinho and samba? please. we'll sign fucking sanchez and *smack you with the sheik's dick*.


Those Arsenal players would be gagging for that.

Some dud eon Sky Sports News was saying that Spurs will only sell Modric for crazy money (somewhere around the world record bid) :|

I can't blame them though. Keeping Modric is essential to them. Sucks that we need a creative midfielder so bad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

surely van der vaart would be cheaper than modric. i rate vdv higher than modric personally. if you were made to cough up 40 mil for him i wouldnt touch that


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

VDV was a complete steal for Harry. One of the best buys ever. Very underrated compared to Modric, probably would be cheaper too, but Modric has the advantage of being 3 years younger. We dont wanna go another 3 years and need to replace our attacking midfielder again


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Mistaken 'Arsenal' for 'Citeh'


No sir, City will definitely be top 4 barring a major collapse and/or Tevez causes the team to decay from the inside out.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Our first game has been leaked its newcastle away apparently. Suppose we will find out tomorrow if its true.

Chelsea to finish 5th this year


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> how exactly are arsenal going to get above us.
> 
> gervinho and samba? please. we'll sign fucking sanchez and smack you with the sheik's dick.


United are more likely to get Sanchez. He knows Citeh are never going to do fuck all. It's pretty desperate when you think any half of Manchester is the place to be.

+Look at the signings you have made. Tevez, Silva, Kompany that were good + around 4 billion other players that have been absolute shit.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Sanchez wont end up in the pl. probably all bollocks by his agent so barca or real will step up there interest in him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

They won the FA cup. I despise silva and tevez but both are very good players.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> Our first game has been leaked its newcastle away apparently. Suppose we will find out tomorrow if its true.
> 
> Chelsea to finish 5th this year


:shocked:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

you didnt answer how you'll get above us.

didnt want barry or milner, money could have been much better spent. dont be hatin cos tevez, silva, johnson, balotelli, kompany, hart, dzeko and milner would walk straight into the arsenal 11.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> you didnt answer how you'll get above us.
> 
> didnt want barry or milner, money could have been much better spent. dont be hatin cos tevez, silva, johnson, kompany, hart, dzeko and milner would walk straight into the arsenal 11.


Id take Tevez and Hart that is it.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Kinda wish Tevez would walk straight into a steamroller tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> Id take Tevez and Hart that is it.


so you wouldnt take pfa team of the year defender vincent kompany?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> Id take Tevez and Hart that is it.


Hart, Kompany, De Jong, Silva, A. Johnson and Tevez. They'd all get into the Arsenal first team comfortably.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> My contribution to the Arry discussion.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Look, the key thing at the end of every season is identify any weaknesses and fix them. Arsenal need a solid centre back, new world class striker, and world class goalkeeper.

What have they done so far?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Depends on who we get over the summer and if Vermaelen is fully fit.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

They haven't gotten Suarez, so they haven't filled 2 of those 3 needs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

kompany is the second best defender in the competition behind vidic.

him and COCAINE KOLO. with super joe hart behind them. pants just got messy


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

back to spurs:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

also forgot to add yaya toure to the group who would walk into the arsenal first 11


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> you didnt answer how you'll get above us.
> 
> didnt want barry or milner, money could have been much better spent. dont be hatin cos tevez, silva, johnson, balotelli, kompany, hart, dzeko and milner would walk straight into the arsenal 11.


:lmao Where would Tevez player if RVP is fit? Silva - yes, Balotelli - :lmao Kompany - yes, Dzeko - :lmao MILNER - :lmao Hart - yes. RVP, Sagna, Fabregas, Nasri would walk in-to Citeh's team.



Joel said:


> Hart, Kompany, De Jong, Silva, A. Johnson and Tevez. They'd all get into the Arsenal first team comfortably.


See above for a lol.



redeadening said:


> Look, the key thing at the end of every season is identify any weaknesses and fix them. Arsenal need a solid centre back, new world class striker, and world class goalkeeper.
> 
> What have they done so far?


World class goalkeeper is not necessary. Need a very good striker, and a very good CB. By saying world class, you are taking on a whole other echelon - the term is way overused, Messi, C. Ronaldo, etc. are world class.



Kiz said:


> also forgot to add yaya toure to the group who would walk into the arsenal first 11


Huh? Srsly? We don't need another player who likes to attack when he should defend.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

alright, world class is an exaggeration. Very good is good enough.

anyone in mind?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Tevez would play alot for Arsenal seeing as RVP is injured most of the time. HUH


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao De Jong, Johnson, Yaya and Silva would not walk into the Arsenal first 11.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Tiote would walk into any and every team.

My love for Adam Johnson would also say he'd get in any side.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



redeadening said:


> alright, world class is an exaggeration. Very good is good enough.
> 
> anyone in mind?


I'm not Arsene. Highly doubt we will get anyone 'very good'. Arsenal don't have the money other clubs have which people need to realise.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

of course sagna, fabregas, nasri and rvp would walk into our team. most teams would have them in a heartbeat. im not deluded enough to say they wouldnt.

saying tevez wouldn't is especially hilarious. would walk into every team's first 11.

not sure why i put milner in there, fucking hell.

balotelli will be an absolute star. luckily that will be for us.
dzeko needs time to get used to premier league, will get 15 goals at least next season.

as for toure, i would say arsenal need a guy that gets forward and can score at crucial times. did it so many times, twice in the fa cup. flashy passing means shit all if you have a guy like chamakh or bendtner there at the end of it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

but he's not FRENCH


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> I'm not Arsene. Highly doubt we will get anyone 'very good'. Arsenal don't have the money other clubs have which people need to realise.


Arsenal have plenty of money, you just choose not to spend it. Arsenal could easily go and spend £60m this summer but they won't.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> of course sagna, fabregas, nasri and rvp would walk into our team. most teams would have them in a heartbeat. im not deluded enough to say they wouldnt.
> 
> saying tevez wouldn't is especially hilarious. would walk into every team's first 11.


Sure, when RVP isn't playing. Tevez is fantastic, but RVP is the best in England, why put Tevez out on the wing where he would be wasted, he likes to be a CF.



MMN said:


> Arsenal have plenty of money, you just choose not to spend it. Arsenal could easily go and spend £60m this summer but they won't.


From where? The board who don't give a shit about success? K.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Sure, when RVP isn't playing. Tevez is fantastic, but *RVP is the best in England*, why put Tevez out on the wing where he would be wasted, he likes to be a CF.


:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

2 strikers up front possibly? i assure you any manager would find a way to get tevez and rvp to play upfront together.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Ok time for some actual news



> Chelsea are expected to announce that Guus Hiddink will return to the club as permament boss next week, but long-term target Neymar looks unlikely to be heading to Stamford Bridge
> 
> Chelsea have told Brazilian club Santos that Neymar is far too costly at £41 million and that, as it stands, they have no intention of meeting the player's buy-out clause of that amount.


If we weren't in need of a midfielder this year, I think we would have bought Neymar for that price. Oh well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i can imagine roman standing there going.

TOO EXPENSIVE FOR YOUR LITTLE BROWN MAN. I GIVE YOU 10 MIL AND A BOTTLE OF VODKA, FAIR DEAL, NO?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



King Kenny said:


> :lmao


How isn't RVP the best in England? It's actually pretty obvious and undebatable IMO. Although, the Scouse's opinions are getting pretty throwaway on here.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

you still havent answered how arsenal will go above city next season btw.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

By not collapsing at the business end of the season. All depends weather we can do that tho.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> you still havent answered how arsenal will go above city next season btw.


Nor has he responded to the allegations in my rant that he is, in fact, Arsene Wenger.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> you still havent answered how arsenal will go above city next season btw.


Citeh's winter collapse with Arsenal not folding after March will easily see us above Citeh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

so arsenal are just not gonna collapse. that's the whole safebet, that they're just gonna cruise through.

if we're playing that game, we're just not gonna lose any games.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Don't know how much truth there is to this. But apparently Hiddink has urged Chelsea to sign Arda Turan, Turkish captain playing for Galatasaray. Maybe one of you FM managers can tell me if he progresses well in the game.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Well Hiddink coached him so he probably knows about him.

Also, 41 million for an 18 year old who's relatively untested is pretty goddamn absurd.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> How isn't RVP the best in England? It's actually pretty obvious and undebatable IMO. Although, the Scouse's opinions are getting pretty throwaway on here.


He probably is the best striker in the league - although he never seems to score against Chelsea and Man Utd. It's just a shame he is wasting his time at Arsenal, when he should be at an ambitious club that wants to win trophies.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> Don't know how much truth there is to this. But apparently Hiddink has urged Chelsea to sign Arda Turan, Turkish captain playing for Galatasaray. Maybe one of you FM managers can tell me if he progresses well in the game.


I've been hearing that one for a while. I've also heard that Hiddink has said that if he is to come back, Roman has to swallow it and bring back Ray Wilkins, as well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> Don't know how much truth there is to this. But apparently Hiddink has urged Chelsea to sign Arda Turan, Turkish captain playing for Galatasaray. Maybe one of you FM managers can tell me if he progresses well in the game.


He is the shit. Another one the Lpool fans thought they were getting.



redeadening said:


> Well Hiddink coached him so he probably knows about him.
> 
> Also, 41 million for an 18 year old who's relatively untested is pretty goddamn absurd.


This. Although, all the Chelsea fans were saying he is worth 35 the other day but now we know he ain't going I suppose they will say he is worth 2 mil maximum.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> He probably is the best striker in the league - although he never seems to score against Chelsea and Man Utd. It's just a shame he is wasting his time at Arsenal, when he should be at an ambitious club that wants to win trophies.


He never scores against Chelsea, damn it.










Oh.

He is at an ambitious club, but people aren't happy if you don't have an unlimited budget these days and resign you to an unambitious club. Funny people.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

You dont need an unlimited budget. You just need the guts to spend some money and be ambitious


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> He never scores against Chelsea, damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.
> 
> He is at an ambitious club, but people aren't happy if you don't have an unlimited budget these days and resign you to an unambitious club. Funny people.


Okay, so he has scored 1 goal in like 10 games against us. My mistake. I now think he is prolific against us.

You don't need an unlimited budget to be ambitious. You just need to buy the right players and not unknowns who aren't up for the challenge. RVP, Fabregas and Nasri deserves so much more than shitty Arsenal.

It's funny. I didn't even hate Arsenal a few days ago. I just found them funny. All of a sudden you start posting in here and make them seem retarded. Good job.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Saying we are not ambitious and dont want to win trophies is laughable. People do come out with some shite in this thread.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

just look at 'arry. He may make some bad decisions but he makes some smart buys very often. Van Der Vaart was a steal. Or even Real last year. Ozil, Khedeira and Carvalho were great value for money


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Harry won fuck all and they finished 5th ye he made 1 good signing and thats the only signing whos done anything. They went backwards this season. 

Real won one trophy basically the F.A Cup.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Ok, not the best example. point is you shouldnt be afraid to spend money and make smart buys


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



redeadening said:


> You dont need an unlimited budget. You just need the guts to spend some money and be ambitious


That's down to the board, not Wenger. Wenger spends money if he has available funds.



Joel said:


> Okay, so he has scored 1 goal in like 10 games against us. My mistake. I now think he is prolific against us.
> 
> You don't need an unlimited budget to be ambitious. You just need to buy the right players and not unknowns who aren't up for the challenge. RVP, Fabregas and Nasri deserves so much more than shitty Arsenal.
> 
> It's funny. I didn't even hate Arsenal a few days ago. I just found them funny. All of a sudden you start posting in here and make them seem retarded. Good job.


He scored 2 in 1 game when we beat you at Stamford Bridge. If that isn't memorable I don't know what is fpalm

Funny thing is, if I would have posted here last season you wouldn't even have mentioned Nasri - he had half a quality season and now he is better than Arsenal. Your posts are getting pretty funny.



redeadening said:


> just look at 'arry. He may make some bad decisions but he makes some smart buys very often. Van Der Vaart was a steal. Or even Real last year. Ozil, Khedeira and Carvalho were great value for money


Ozil was a one of a kind, and I don't know how the fuck that happened as clubs were negotiating for 16 mil. Khedira's a'ight. Carvalho wanted to go to Madrid and Chelsea didn't want him there anyway. + they're Real, we are Arsenal - difference?

posters gonna hate.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Wenger does make smart buys. Ok he doesnt spend insane ammounts of money but we dont have a russian billionaire or a sheik backing us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> That's down to the board, not Wenger. Wenger spends money if he has available funds.
> 
> 
> 
> He scored 2 in 1 game when we beat you at Stamford Bridge. If that isn't memorable I don't know what is fpalm
> *
> Funny thing is, if I would have posted here last season you wouldn't even have mentioned Nasri - he had half a quality season and now he is better than Arsenal. Your posts are getting pretty funny.
> *
> 
> 
> Ozil was a one of a kind, and I don't know how the fuck that happened as clubs were negotiating for 16 mil. Khedira's a'ight. Carvalho wanted to go to Madrid and Chelsea didn't want him there anyway. + they're Real, we are Arsenal - difference?
> 
> posters gonna hate.


such a dumb point. how can you even say something like that if you werent here.

bloody hell.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah 41 million for Neymar sounds like too much. I would say he is in 25-30 million range. He is young, but I think overall he will bloom to something excellent. Already shown he can provide for his national team, and looks like he will be important for Brazil in the long run. 41 million is too much. 50 million for Fernando Torres is actually more justified. Even if Torres is in absolute shit form recently, he is a proven striker and was among the worlds best not too far back. Neymar still has proving ground.

~So lets launch a bid for Lukaku now!~


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

It's true tho.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> Saying we are not ambitious and dont want to win trophies is laughable. People do come out with some shite in this thread.


Your team needs someone in the both CB and CM who has experience and can be a strong head for your young players to look at. This has been clear for 2-3 seasons now. But your manager never looks to address this.

Is this ambitious?



Overrated said:


> Harry won fuck all and they finished 5th ye he made 1 good signing and thats the only signing whos done anything. They went backwards this season.
> 
> Real won one trophy basically the F.A Cup.


Spurs never had the squad for both the CL and PL. Getting to the QF of the CL was a great achievement for a club of their stature.

Madrid have to contend with the best team in the last 20 years. Beating them in a final was a big feat in itself.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

apparently wes brown to bolton will allow us to sign gary cahill :lmao

stop signing cb's, play fucking boyata and kompany.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah there isn't much Madrid can do when Barca is around. They do have a good squad though, and I would fear facing them in CL.

If it were a Madrid/United CL final, I would go with those Los Merengue bastards.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> such a dumb point. how can you even say something like that if you werent here.
> 
> bloody hell.


Because last season people were calling for Nasri to be sold and that he was another failed member of project youth. Now, people are saying he is too good for Arsenal. (Not on the WF, but other forums)

Really makes me consider whether people really know about football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Because last season people were calling for Nasri to be sold and that he was another failed member of project youth. Now, people are saying he is too good for Arsenal. (Not on the WF, but other forums)
> 
> Really makes me consider whether people really know about football.


no one here has ever doubted the talents of samir nasri. but keep slinging generalisations without having a clue.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> He scored 2 in 1 game when we beat you at Stamford Bridge. If that isn't memorable I don't know what is fpalm
> 
> Funny thing is, if I would have posted here last season you wouldn't even have mentioned Nasri - he had half a quality season and now he is better than Arsenal. Your posts are getting pretty funny.


Sorry. It should have been memorable, as you actually won a game which is a rarity in itself.

Nasri has always had the talent. It was clear to see at Marseille. Now he has finally tapped into it, yes I do think he is better than Arsenal. He's not going to win anything there. He won't be playing Champions League football in he stays there in 11-12. 

Arsenal are a team that has a very good history. Arsneal is a team that plays good football. And that is all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah I can't remember anyone saying bad stuff about Nasri on here last season. He had a good 09-10 I thought.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> no one here has ever doubted the talents of samir nasri. but keep slinging generalisations without having a clue.


NO WAY are you telling me that you put him on a level with RVP & Fabregas last season :lmao People would laugh if someone said -"nasri, fab & rvp" are too good for Arsenal. :lmao funny


http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-news/football/premier-league/transfer-rumours/8381/6/costa-agent-confirms-arsenal-bid-shakhtar-donetsk-star

This is funny - "shakhtar aren't interested in denilson" - fuck it's hard to find a club that is.



Joel said:


> Sorry. It should have been memorable, as you actually won a game which is a rarity in itself.
> 
> Nasri has always had the talent. It was clear to see at Marseille. Now he has finally tapped into it, yes I do think he is better than Arsenal. He's not going to win anything there. He won't be playing Champions League football in he stays there in 11-12.
> 
> Arsenal are a team that has a very good history. Arsneal is a team that plays good football. And that is all.


Another enjoyable read. Not winning anything there. :lmao And saying we won't be playing CL is funny. I have laughed that off for the past 6 years. Can't wait until May, and Chelsea have won fuck all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> NO WAY are you telling me that you put him on a level with RVP & Fabregas last season :lmao People would laugh if someone said -"nasri, fab & rvp" are too good for Arsenal. :lmao funny
> 
> 
> http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-news/football/premier-league/transfer-rumours/8381/6/costa-agent-confirms-arsenal-bid-shakhtar-donetsk-star
> 
> This is funny - "shakhtar aren't interested in denilson" - fuck it's hard to find a club that is.


ah, more generalisations.

did i say that at all? i said no one doubted his talents. that is not he is at the level of rvp and fabregas. because he still isnt anyway.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> Your team needs someone in the both CB and CM who has experience and can be a strong head for your young players to look at. This has been clear for 2-3 seasons now. But your manager never looks to address this.
> 
> Is this ambitious?
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs never had the squad for both the CL and PL. Getting to the QF of the CL was a great achievement for a club of their stature.
> 
> Madrid have to contend with the best team in the last 20 years. Beating them in a final was a big feat in itself.


he signed TV, Squillachi and Kos for the CB problem fair enough Squillachi and Kos havent worked but he still signed them to get rid of that problem and now he is again trying to sign new defenders. The CM problem he tried to fix with the players he already had hoping they would mature. Arsenal cant just sign and drop players every season with the view they can be replaced by unlimited ammounts of money. 

Spurs went backwards last season the end. 

They still only won 1 cup with all there signings made.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> he signed TV, Squillachi and Kos for the CB problem fair enough Squillachi and Kos havent worked but he still signed them to get rid of that problem and now he is again trying to sign new defenders. The CM problem he tried to fix with the players he already had hoping they would mature. Arsenal cant just sign and drop players every season with the view they can be replaced by unlimited ammounts of money.
> 
> Spurs went backwards last season the end.
> 
> They still only won 1 cup with all there signings made.


The thing you have to realise though is that other top 6 fans don't know what the word budget means. They're like - that player didn't work, sign another. + Kos will be a top quality back up after more experience.

EDIT: Had to add this:










Tevez: "Citeh fans ACTUALLY think we are going to challenge for the CL & PL next year." :lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Because last season people were calling for Nasri to be sold and that he was another failed member of project youth. Now, people are saying he is too good for Arsenal. (Not on the WF, but other forums)


So let me get this straight. Not only are you slinging generalizations at us, but you're using opinions from OTHER FORUMS to do so? I think there's a further gap in logic here. Maybe.

Also, money ≠ ambition. Just ask clubs like Stoke or Newcastle. (you should be pretty familiar with both)


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Financial fair play will help with that.

We do have ambition tho why do we make signings every season? just because we are not spending 50 million on a player doesnt mean we dont have ambition.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> So let me get this straight. Not only are you slinging generalizations at us, but you're using opinions from OTHER FORUMS to do so? I think there's a further gap in logic here. Maybe.
> 
> Also, money ≠ ambition. Just ask clubs like Stoke or Newcastle. (you should be pretty familiar with both)


Goin' all serious again and pretending not to :hmm:

Also, when did I aim anything I said at anyone on this forum? All I said is that people would find it funny if last season Nasri was mentioned to be too good for Arsenal.

Fuck, people like getting twisted here.

http://footybunker.com/talks-open-between-chelsea-and-barcelona-for-15m-arsenal-target/4540 

Chelsea in for Alcantara - really? Really? He just said he was staying with Barca. 20 mil too? The way it's going Chelsea will be good in about 3, 4 years if they keep buying youngsters instead of 24, 25 year olds.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Another enjoyable read. Not winning anything there. :lmao And saying we won't be playing CL is funny. I have laughed that off for the past 6 years. Can't wait until May, and Chelsea have won fuck all.


You shouldn't be laughing, as you haven't won fuck all in 6 years. Man Utd, Chelsea and Man City are better than you. Your squad is yet to be improved. Nasri still hasn't signed, Cesc will never be 100% committed and RVP will always be injury prone.

Next year I'm just going to copy and paste this for you. But you'll probably been long gone, hiding in shame.

Arsenal are no real threat. Get over it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> You shouldn't be laughing, as you haven't won fuck all in 6 years. Man Utd, Chelsea and Man City are better than you. Your squad is yet to be improved. Nasri still hasn't signed, Cesc will never be 100% committed and RVP will always be injury prone.
> 
> Next year I'm just going to copy and paste this for you. But you'll probably been long gone, hiding in shame.
> 
> Arsenal are no real threat. Get over it.


"No real threat" Oh, so that's why we were way ahead of you for most of the season. 

Citeh aren't better than us. 3-0 and 3-1 :flip against both them and you. 

Oh, but we are only counting from March onwards aren't we... the rest of the others seasons didn't exist.

You could argue Chelsea are better than us, but with the age of the team catching up, where is the argument? Blaming Wilkins for everything. Oh, our assistant manager left when the rest of the team couldn't be arsed, let's blame it on him.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> You could argue Chelsea are better than us, but with the age of the team catching up, where is the argument?


Sitting in 2nd place. 8*D


> Blaming Wilkins for everything. Oh, our assistant manager left when the rest of the team couldn't be arsed, let's blame it on him.


Wilkins got sacked, and there was an uproar over it. What in the hell are you talking about? :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> "No real threat" Oh, so that's why we were way ahead of you for most of the season.
> 
> Citeh aren't better than us. 3-0 and 3-1 :flip against both them and you.
> 
> Oh, but we are only counting from March onwards aren't we... the rest of the others seasons didn't exist.
> 
> You could argue Chelsea are better than us, but with the age of the team catching up, where is the argument? Blaming Wilkins for everything. Oh, our assistant manager left when the rest of the team couldn't be arsed, let's blame it on him.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

You're a lunatic. No, I'm not just counting March and onwards. I'm counting the whole season.

2nd - Chelsea
3rd - Man City
4th - Arsenal

The table doesn't lie you mentalist.

Now move along and worry about Spurs and Liverpool knocking you out of the top 4.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

It's harsh to say City is better than Arsenal. On current squad, Arsenal might be slightly better than City, but if Arsenal continue this way, then City will overtake them in the coming season. Factually, Man City never really challenged for number 1 spot, and they were challenging for the number 4 spot, when Man U and Arsenal were contesting for the Premier League title. Of course, on a whole City had a better season than Arsenal because they finished third, which is their highest in a long time and won the FA Cup. Arsenal won nothing as usual.

As for signings, I'm hearing that Arsenal has finally signed Gervinho, so that is one giant step forward for Arsenal, as long as we don't lose Cesc and Nari.

On the topic of best strikers, the top-5 strikers in Premier League:

1. Tevez
2. Rooney/RVP (on current form)
4. Droga (in form)
5. Torres (also, in form)

On the topic of Tevez, well, Tevez would make it to the starting line-up of Barcelona because he's that good. If Arsenal had somebody like Tevez last season, we would have won something. There is no doubt. A strike combination of RVP and Tevez up front would be scary. Arsene should bring Tevez to Arsenal. :side:

I think Mancini will aim for 34 clean sheets next season. That would one major problem for teams facing off against City. While Man U and Chelsea may get past them in the League, it's going to be very difficult for other teams to put the ball in the net of City. I'd really want to see Barca/City face off in the Champions League. It would be one cracking match for sure. Haha.

Chelsea is certainly ahead of Arsenal because the mental strength they showed to come back and nearly steal the League right under ManU's noses was an act of supreme maturity and footballing passion. Arsenal lack both. It's funny because I don't think any player on the Chelsea squad is individually better than neither Cesc nor RVP. But they have solid mental strength and that's apparent. It helps that they have a bank but that doesn't mean Arsenal is a stronger team than Chelsea, atm.

What Arsenal does have is potential. If they get the right players during the summer transfer and retain the likes of Cesc and Nasri, Arsenal can win things. The crumbling down after March should definitely have taught the Arsenal players some nice footballing as well as temperamental lessons.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

cactwma, very serious question, I'm not trolling. How old are you?



Razor King said:


> Chelsea is certainly ahead of Arsenal because the mental strength they showed to come back and nearly steal the League right under ManU's noses was an act of supreme maturity and footballing passion. Arsenal lack both. It's funny because I don't think any player on the Chelsea squad is individually better than neither Cesc nor RVP. But they have solid mental strength and that's apparent. It helps that they have a bank but that doesn't mean Arsenal is a stronger team than Chelsea, atm.


You are my new favorite Arsenal fan (Y).


----------



## vogue

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

sergio biscuits to Juventus. Bank on it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> You're a lunatic. No, I'm not just counting March and onwards. I'm counting the whole season.
> 
> 2nd - Chelsea
> 3rd - Man City
> 4th - Arsenal
> 
> The table doesn't lie you mentalist.
> 
> Now move along and worry about Spurs and Liverpool knocking you out of the top 4.


Stop making me laugh. Spurs & Lpool will be fighting it out for Europa League, & tbqh until the season starts I do not know what the fuck will happen with the top 4. ALL top 4 teams have flaws that could be detrimental, all 4 have positives that could see them dominate. Last season, a lot of people said United were past it, Chelsea would dominate, Citeh would challenge, Tottenham and Liverpool would knock us down to 6th. Did that happen? Fuck no. Anything can happen in the EPL, and that is why it is the best league in the world bar none, quite easily.



Razor King said:


> It's harsh to say City is better than Arsenal. On current squad, Arsenal might be slightly better than City, but if Arsenal continue this way, then City will overtake them in the coming season. Factually, Man City never really challenged for number 1 spot, and they were challenging for the number 4 spot, when Man U and Arsenal were contesting for the Premier League title. Of course, on a whole City had a better season than Arsenal because they finished third, which is their highest in a long time and won the FA Cup. Arsenal won nothing as usual.
> 
> As for signings, I'm hearing that Arsenal has finally signed Gervinho, so that is one giant step forward for Arsenal, as long as we don't lose Cesc and Nari.
> 
> On the topic of best strikers, the top-5 strikers in Premier League:
> 
> 1. Tevez
> 2. Rooney/RVP (on current form)
> 4. Droga (in form)
> 5. Torres (also, in form)
> 
> On the topic of Tevez, well, Tevez would make it to the starting line-up of Barcelona because he's that good. If Arsenal had somebody like Tevez last season, we would have won something. There is no doubt. A strike combination of RVP and Tevez up front would be scary. Arsene should bring Tevez to Arsenal. :side:
> 
> I think Mancini will aim for 34 clean sheets next season. That would one major problem for teams facing off against City. While Man U and Chelsea may get past them in the League, it's going to be very difficult for other teams to put the ball in the net of City. I'd really want to see Barca/City face off in the Champions League. It would be one cracking match for sure. Haha.
> 
> Chelsea is certainly ahead of Arsenal because the mental strength they showed to come back and nearly steal the League right under ManU's noses was an act of supreme maturity and footballing passion. Arsenal lack both. It's funny because I don't think any player on the Chelsea squad is individually better than neither Cesc nor RVP. But they have solid mental strength and that's apparent. It helps that they have a bank but that doesn't mean Arsenal is a stronger team than Chelsea, atm.
> 
> What Arsenal does have is potential. If they get the right players during the summer transfer and retain the likes of Cesc and Nasri, Arsenal can win things. The crumbling down after March should definitely have taught the Arsenal players some nice footballing as well as temperamental lessons.


I agree with most of these points but when I relay them people say na, lets talk about Barca and Stoke.

Tevez wouldn't have made a difference. Sczesney & Koscielny still would have fucked up and United would still have mauled us, Barca still knocked us out and Tevez couldn't save us from our PL demise. If anything has improved for Citeh, it's Tevez though - he is the sole reasont they were in the top 4 which shows how weak they really are.

Arsenal have to go most seasons without key players, but if Citeh went a while without Tevez & Kompany they would be scraping for Europa League with DZEKO leading the line.

Also, putting RVP & Rooney on the same level is ridiculous. RVP is leagues ahead of Rooney.

Torres is the best striker in the world on his day, but his day came about every game for one season more or less.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

On he's day Drogba is the best all round striker in the prem but he's day has probably past now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> *cactwma, very serious question, I'm not trolling. How old are you?*


Huh? When did I say you were trolling? I said Joel was. Unless you are him


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> You shouldn't be laughing, as you haven't won fuck all in 6 years. Man Utd, Chelsea and Man City are better than you. Your squad is yet to be improved. Nasri still hasn't signed, Cesc will never be 100% committed and RVP will always be injury prone.
> 
> Next year I'm just going to copy and paste this for you. But you'll probably been long gone, hiding in shame.
> 
> Arsenal are no real threat. Get over it.


Well unfortunately for Cesc he's stuck here. Barca will apparently offer less than they id last year. We clearly won't accept and just say sorry Cesc you signed a 6 year deal you can leave on a free when it expires because thats the only way Barca can afford you.

Nasri im 100% certain will resign for us. I know your only trying wind Catcwma up bt its a bit hard to do contract negotiations with a players 4 days into a 2 week holiday. So nothing will happen with Nasri good or bad this month.

On being a threat we could be a threat next season IF we make the right signings. But you could say that abot any team. Chelsea could sell Drogba get Modric then Modric get injured out for 6 years like Owen Hargreaves Torres could stay shit Cech could break his skull again and Chelsea could come 6th through the epicness of Hilario. Anything could happen so in June 2 weeks into the transfer window its a bit extreme to say who will and wont be threats. If we sign Parker, Cahill, Gervinho, Benzema and don't challenge ill be amazed.

(almost as amazed as ill be if we actually sign those 4.)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

The whole nasri thing was just a ploy to get more money, he will be offered a better contract and he will sign.

Would have loved to see him at United but it was all he's agents doing.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> :lmao De Jong, Johnson, Yaya and Silva would not walk into the Arsenal first 11.


Johnson would probably only make the bench, but 2 of the other 3 would. And that's only because Fabregas & Nasri playing means that one of Yaya/De Jong will be dropped.

EDIT: Oh Lord, I didn't even realise there's 2 more pages to this thread than I thought.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yaya is fucking quality, i'd take him at United shame he's a mercenary and wanted city, we could for sure do with an all round midfielder like him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Gunner14 said:


> Well unfortunately for Cesc he's stuck here. Barca will apparently offer less than they id last year. We clearly won't accept and just say sorry Cesc you signed a 6 year deal you can leave on a free when it expires because thats the only way Barca can afford you.
> 
> Nasri im 100% certain will resign for us. I know your only trying wind Catcwma up bt its a bit hard to do contract negotiations with a players 4 days into a 2 week holiday. So nothing will happen with Nasri good or bad this month.
> 
> On being a threat we could be a threat next season IF we make the right signings. But you could say that abot any team. Chelsea could sell Drogba get Modric then Modric get injured out for 6 years like Owen Hargreaves Torres could stay shit Cech could break his skull again and Chelsea could come 6th through the epicness of Hilario. Anything could happen so in June 2 weeks into the transfer window its a bit extreme to say who will and wont be threats. If we sign Parker, Cahill, Gervinho, Benzema and don't challenge ill be amazed.
> 
> (almost as amazed as ill be if we actually sign those 4.)


Agreed, Eto'o on the cards? He wants a PL move and there is fuck all else for him to go and he will score an absolute bucket load here. Make it happen, Arsene. Eto'o, Gervinho, Benzema, Cahill, Samba & Parker would be unbelievable and no one could say that we will not challenge. Sell Squilacci, Vela, Bendtner & cash in on Chamakh if you have to. 30 mil there, right? 12 mil Bendy, 6 mil Vela, 4 mil Squilacci, 8-12 mil Chamakh. Obviously this will get a lot of "no way dumb stupidz Arsenal fanz" responses but:










Probably not going to happen but all of them are somewhat realistic unlike Lpools pipe dreams.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

12m for Bendtner, fuck me sideways now that would be a deal.

He is so bad.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Tevez would have broken the deadlock in the two draw games during the end of the season. Plus, Carling Cup Final, and surely against Barca, Tevez would have posed some sort of a threat, especially at Camp Nou. But these are all speculations...

Where does all this Benzema talk come from? I know that Real will offload him, but how is he even linked to Arsenal?  Arsene isn't signing anybody for 25 million.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



WWE_TNA said:


> 12m for Bendtner, fuck me sideways now that would be a deal.
> 
> He is so bad.


Funny thing is clubs look willing to play it. If he was English he would be going for 35 million when he should ne playing for Coventry.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Razor King said:


> Tevez would have broken the deadlock in the two draw games during the end of the season. Plus, Carling Cup Final, and surely against Barca, Tevez would have posed some sort of a threat, especially at Camp Nou. But these are all speculations...
> 
> Where does all this Benzema talk come from? I know that Real will offload him, but how is he even linked to Arsenal?  Arsene isn't signing anybody for 25 million.


25 million is a bit steep for Madrid. They seem to forget what their players are worth :lmao

Case in point, VDV.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yaya is fucking quality, i'd take him at United shame he's a mercenary and wanted city, we could for sure do with an all round midfielder like him.





haribo said:


> Johnson would probably only make the bench, but 2 of the other 3 would. And that's only because Fabregas & Nasri playing means that one of Yaya/De Jong will be dropped.
> 
> EDIT: Oh Lord, I didn't even realise there's 2 more pages to this thread than I thought.


Missed that one.

Yaya Toure would walk into our side easily. 5x the player Song is.

Johnson would be a rotated sub like Walcott is used so could argue a case either way.

De Jong the fact he can barely pass makes this difficult. He's a much better defensive player than Song but Song is much better on the ball (even though Song himself is limited) So that one again out fo the 3 yaya wins. Out of the 2 either/or makes little difference.

Silva is as good as Arshavin. If Nasri didnt start on the left most games he'd be in on one side Arshavin on the other. Nasri in the middle. Would be alright 
But again on the 2 can go either way. Both play better home. Both offer the game goal threat. Silva is probably slightly better at getting back though. could tip it in his favour. 

All in all put the 2 squads 2gether and it would make an awesome squad.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Razor King said:


> Tevez would have broken the deadlock in the two draw games during the end of the season. Plus, Carling Cup Final, and surely against Barca, Tevez would have posed some sort of a threat, especially at Camp Nou. But these are all speculations...
> 
> Where does all this Benzema talk come from? I know that Real will offload him, but how is he even linked to Arsenal?  Arsene isn't signing anybody for 25 million.


Benezma was mentioned very early on in the window. He's apparently available for £8/£12M as they want his wages off the budget. But at the same time i think i read that in the sun. But id still love him at Arsenal. And he's french.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> 25 million is a bit steep for Madrid. They seem to forget what their players are worth :lmao
> 
> Case in point, VDV.


The case is different with Benzema. Isn't he 23/24? No way, Real are not going to sell him for 15 million. If they do, Arsene would be dumb not to buy him, but it's not happening.

The likeliest options seem: Gervinho, Samba, and Cahill. I'm not sure about Parker and Alvarez.

I don't even know where this "rumor" started because Arsenal doesn't seem like a club that buys good strikers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Gunner14 said:


> Missed that one.
> 
> Yaya Toure would walk into our side easily. 5x the player Song is.
> 
> Johnson would be a rotated sub like Walcott is used so could argue a case either way.
> 
> De Jong the fact he can barely pass makes this difficult. He's a much better defensive player than Song but Song is much better on the ball (even though Song himself is limited) So that one again out fo the 3 yaya wins. Out of the 2 either/or makes little difference.
> 
> Silva is as good as Arshavin. If Nasri didnt start on the left most games he'd be in on one side Arshavin on the other. Nasri in the middle. Would be alright
> But again on the 2 can go either way. Both play better home. Both offer the game goal threat. Silva is probably slightly better at getting back though. could tip it in his favour.
> 
> All in all put the 2 squads 2gether and it would make an awesome squad.


Yaya isn't THAT good defensively - he is better than Song - but neither of them are disciplined enough.

Holy shit, an Arsenal&Citeh XI would be the shit. World conquering team right there.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Apparently, Mourinho wants Dzeko. Now, I'm sure that would be tempting enough for Dzeko. For Mancini, not quite.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

If Arsenal add Gervinho, Cahill, Samba, and Alvarez ... it's a great transfer period. Even though they still missed out a good defensive mid.

If they get those four plus Parker and Eto'o ... I piss myself from my excitement. Multiple times.


Also, I get the feeling that we start the season with Wilshere and Song in the holding midfield role, but only for Ramsey to surpass Song at sometime during the season. I like Song's tenacity, and intensity. But at times, it's detrimental to the team. And he's limited offensively.

But Ramsey may lack defensively (not saying he's bad, however), I think he'll add offensively.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> If Arsenal add Gervinho, Cahill, Samba, and Alvarez ... it's a great transfer period. Even though they still missed out a good defensive mid.
> 
> If they get those four plus Parker and Eto'o ... I piss myself from my excitement. Multiple times.
> 
> 
> Also, I get the feeling that we start the season with Wilshere and Song in the holding midfield role, but only for Ramsey to surpass Song at sometime during the season. I like Song's tenacity, and intensity. But at times, it's detrimental to the team. And he's limited offensively.
> 
> But Ramsey may lack defensively (not saying he's bad, however), I think he'll add offensively.


Just summed up my whole thought on Arsenal's transfers. 

Song has gone way too offensive this season for no apparent reason when he was quality in 09/10 at being disciplined.
Also, playing with 2 DMFs is really, really bad for us. We sacrifice a playmaker and we really lack in creativity sometimes where Ramsey or Wilshere can pick out a pass but they are covering for the marauding Song. 

Eto'o would be an absolute landmark signing, he still has 3 good years left in him, he will put a shit load of goals in for us. Parker will be the player we need for 3 years also.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I don't think we add Eto'o, but oh, how nice it would be. Especially for when RVP gets hurt.

Parker really should be a must, but I haven't seen any reports of Arsenal being linked to him.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

We dont want Alvarez he still has a year or 2 before he would become the player we would want him to be. 

Gervinho and Samba are basically done deals. Cahill will come if we can haggle the price down. Parker would be a squad player for me and i cannot see Eto'o comming.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

buy Alvarez now, and just loan him out. if you stick around for another year or two ... you risk another club grabbing him or, his price soaring higher.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i agree but most Arsenal fans would cry for Wengers head because hes bought another kid again. Wenger went to south america a week or so ago and i dont think there was any contact with alvarez, Roma and Malaga are the ones making contact apparently.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> I don't think we add Eto'o, but oh, how nice it would be. Especially for when RVP gets hurt.
> 
> Parker really should be a must, but I haven't seen any reports of Arsenal being linked to him.


Links are overrated :lmao Every player gets linked everywhere, I woudln't worry too much.



Mikey Damage said:


> buy Alvarez now, and just loan him out. if you stick around for another year or two ... you risk another club grabbing him or, his price soaring higher.


The flipside to that is that Alvarez may turn out to be a flop if we spend 10 mil on him, which is a lot for a club like us.



Overrated said:


> i agree but most Arsenal fans would cry for Wengers head because hes bought another kid again. Wenger went to south america a week or so ago and i dont think there was any contact with alvarez, Roma and Malaga are the ones making contact apparently.


I heard Roma & Malaga are the only ones linked - sounds pretty reliable.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

dzeko isnt leaving, we need him to bang in 20 goals to go with tevez's 20 next season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Dzeko can barely control the football, he has the first touch of a rapist. City should cut their losses and dump the oaf. Give his wages to Tevez, that should keep him happy for a couple of months.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

so he has a lethal first touch then


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Skipped the last ten or so pages because I'm not interested in the Arsenal fight. Did anyone post any actual transfer news (or RUMOURS)?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Dzeko is a class player, I just don't think he's suited to the style of football the City and Mancini play. He needs either a strike partner or attacking players working the channels, and he has neither at City. He doesn't have the greatest touch, however he is two footed, and what worked very well at Wolfsburg is he'd recieve the ball from wide, and whether it came from the left or the right, he'd be able to strike the ball first time at goal. At City he's recieving the ball too often back to goal, or it's being hoofed up at him. And while he is tall, that's not the type of player he is, no matter how well playing him as a target man on FM may work, that isn't his style in reality.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> Skipped the last ten or so pages because I'm not interested in the Arsenal fight. Did anyone post any actual transfer news (or RUMOURS)?


Yes. Chelsea look to confirm Gus Hiddink very soon, and Arda Turan of Galatasaray is likely to be his first signing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I wanted Arda.

PIPEDREAM.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

GUUS

He really is the man. Disappointing, because he makes Chelsea a lot more likable.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

chelsea needs more PIM, get GUUS back to australia


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I wonder if Guus will have Chelsea playing a 3-6-1?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

PIM will play his 4-6-0 formation whenever he sees a German in the opposition squad.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

MIGHTY PIM 

Manage at Chelsea?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

apparently arsenal are after eto'o

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I still maintain Pim was a decent coach. Compared to a lot of other decisions the FFA make, coach appointing is one of their strong points.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Can't blame them for wanting him, but the chance of that actually happening? Yyyyeeeaaaahhhhhh.

Coming off Guus, Pim was a big step down. Then again, us getting Guus was kind of amazing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> apparently arsenal are after eto'o
> 
> :lmao


why? RVP is the BEST in England?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

RVP would be up there as the best striker in England (when fit of course). You could certainly make a case for him.

Even with him injured, Arsenal aren't THAT bad up front. I still think Chamakh is a pretty good player and was a good signing last season. What they need is a class defender (obviously), and I don't think Samba is that. With the way their midfield denies the opposition the ball, Arsenal should probably concede the least goals in the league. Goalkeeper/defence issues have stopped that, but Szczney (or however the fuck you spell it) is a decent enough goalie now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

man city should buy him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I very much doubt we're after Eto'o. I think he's a superb player, one of the best in the World, but us going after him just wouldn't make sense. I doubt he'd want to leave Inter for any club anyway, they completely play up to his vanity there, and that's ultimately what he wants most.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

gotta love transfer season. cassano heading to liverpool, they're also gonna offer a contract to bothroyd.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

^:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

is Man City really linked to Lavezzi?

Goodness, I would love any of the Napoli trio. Lavezzi, Cavani, or Hamsik. They make me moist in the pants.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

for a while were were gonna line them all up apparently, but that would be completely illogical. lavezzi would be the most likely, hamsik is their most important player and cavani just joined on a permanent basis (or will join).


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

we were linked to lavezzi last season, and a few times in this window too


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

suarez and lavezzi together? FFS.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

this happened yesterday i believe but..

According to the Times, Man City have brought Feyenoord and U17 cb Karim Rekik. 

taking arsenal's strategy of buying dem young players


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

we bought some u/17 from celta a few weeks ago too.

we should be buying young players. we have a solid first team, try and get some home grown players for the next few years.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Marveaux having his medical for us apparently.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

^Been hearing that for the past few weeks. A lot of transfers have seem to gone quiet.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> GUUS
> 
> He really is the man. Disappointing, because he makes Chelsea a lot more likable.


Agreed. Fucking Hiddink.



King Kenny said:


> why? RVP is the BEST in England?


Pretty nonsensical reply. Saying he is anything but when fit doesn't really have any argument. 

But Carrol is BETTA.



St. Stephen said:


> I very much doubt we're after Eto'o. I think he's a superb player, one of the best in the World, but us going after him just wouldn't make sense. I doubt he'd want to leave Inter for any club anyway, they completely play up to his vanity there, and that's ultimately what he wants most.


He said he wants to move to the PL, but where else is for him to go? Citeh? Woudln't think he would move there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Would Arsenal be willing to pay Eto'o what he'd demand? I can't imagine him coming cheap.



King Kenny said:


> ^Been hearing that for the past few weeks. A lot of transfers have seem to gone quiet.


The Marveaux thing has been on the cards for months now, but him actually having his medical today is the first I've read of that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

eto'o would cost 35 mil or thereabouts.

not even we would pay that for a 30 year old.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Alvarez is the next Riquelme. Arsenal should get him and loan him out.

Shakhtar have rejected a 11 million + Denilson move for Costa. :lmao Who'd want Denilson?

And, Eto would be very much affordable for Arsenal. He wants to leave Inter and wants Premier League teams to pick him up. Plus, he was quoted saying that his wages won't be a major issue because his main aim is to test himself in the Premier League and then retire from there on. He'd fit the best in Arsenal.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

18m will be the asking price for Eto'o. Would not mind him here but cannot see it happening at the moment.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

If Eto'o joined us I'd definitely spas out. Would be the best signing we have made for ages.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



StoneColdPunk said:


> If Eto'o joined us I'd definitely spas out. Would be the best signing we have made for ages.


Would be a top class singing. I definitely think he would join us, purely as there is nowhere else for him. If he joined us this season then the front 5 would be amazing.

Chezzer

LB - TV5 CB - Cahill CB - ? RB - Bacary

Parker

*Nasri - Fabregas - Wilshere 

RVP - Eto'o*

*JIZ*


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

We have not got any AMBITION so he wont join us 


TV5 - Samba - Cahill - Sagna 

Wilshere

Nasri - Fabregas - Gervinho 

RVP - Eto'o


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

sunderland could afford 18 mil


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Arsenal have ambition, they want to win trophies. They just don't have the balls to follow it through.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> sunderland could afford 18 mil


It's alright for Citeh - they can get anyone after money. Not the same for all clubs mate 



Overrated said:


> We have not got any AMBITION so he wont join us


:lmao

Why have ambition when you can have players like this:






If this is what "ambition" entails, I certainly don't want this:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i'd love to put together an imaginary Liverpool side for next season but i'll wait until we actually sign the players instead of just wishing we did


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> It's alright for Citeh - they can get anyone after money. Not the same for all clubs mate


whinge whinge whinge.

what has that got to do with what i said. sunderland could legit afford 18 mil.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rush said:


> i'd love to put together an imaginary Liverpool side for next season but i'll wait until we actually sign the players instead of just wishing we did


Who gives a fuck who you will sign?

Jordan Henderson & Andy Carroll will win you the quadruple easy :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Carroll will be Englands number 9 for years to come injury permitting. Just because they overpaid doesn't mean he's complete shit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/world-of-sport/article/45584/

Even their shirts are full of bottle 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

gives a new meaning to the term bottlers i guess


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

http://justarsenal.com/tottenham-favourites-to-sign-abou-diaby/8470

Good laugh. Tottenham & Chelsea favourites to sign Diaby.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

So apparently Liverpool are close to ruining the promising career ofsigning Cristian Zapata from Udinese 8*D. Would be a good buy for them, he's quite a defender, very quick and strong. Hopefully he won't have to job to Carragher and Skrtel tho.

Jeremy Toulalan joining Spain's own Man City in Malaga. Huge signing for them, he's a quality midfielder.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

not if we ruin his career first


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Renegade™ said:


> So apparently Liverpool are close to ruining the promising career ofsigning Cristian Zapata from Udinese 8*D. Would be a good buy for them, he's quite a defender, very quick and strong. Hopefully he won't have to job to Carragher and Skrtel tho.
> 
> *Jeremy Toulalan joining Spain's own Man City in Malaga. Huge signing for them, he's a quality midfielder.*


Fuck, fuck. Fuck. Malaga? fpalm How much are they paying him?





Kiz said:


> not if we ruin his career first


Citeh are the perennial career ruiners.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










lotta dead careers in that lot. at least milner has an fa cup medal.

not city's fault that milner couldnt take the step up from villa to us. definition of mid table player, not good enough for a team playing champions league.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Renegade™ said:


> So apparently Liverpool are close to ruining the promising career ofsigning Cristian Zapata from Udinese 8*D. Would be a good buy for them, he's quite a defender, very quick and strong. Hopefully he won't have to job to Carragher and Skrtel tho.
> 
> Jeremy Toulalan joining Spain's own Man City in Malaga. Huge signing for them, he's a quality midfielder.


Haven't seen much of him, but I've read good things. Apparently he's really keen to join us and step up to a bigger club (despite them playing CL football and us not next year. Woo. :side.



cactwma said:


> Fuck, fuck. Fuck. Malaga? fpalm How much are they paying him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citeh are the perennial career ruiners.


I wonder if he'd change his mind if he could turn back time. Or maybe he's just happy being rich. Either way, he's been useless at City.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> lotta dead careers in that lot. at least milner has an fa cup medal.
> 
> not city's fault that milner couldnt take the step up from villa to us. definition of mid table player, not good enough for a team playing champions league.


I don't get you at all :lmao

I say something that's true and you retort with something completely random that doesn't even make sense. You know Citeh kills careers, why deny it?



BkB Hulk said:


> Haven't seen much of him, but I've read good things. Apparently he's really keen to join us and step up to a bigger club (despite them playing CL football and us not next year. Woo. :side.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he'd change his mind if he could turn back time. Or maybe he's just happy being rich. Either way, he's been useless at City.


I knew it was bad for him when he moved. Shame is he could have been used really well at Citeh, but poor management mean they don't utilize half of their squad. They could have won the league with that squad, but Mancini is a tool.

Heard good things about Zapata too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> I don't get you at all :lmao
> 
> *I say something that's true and you retort with something completely random that doesn't even make sense.* You know Citeh kills careers, why deny it?
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was bad for him when he moved. Shame is he could have been used really well at Citeh, but poor management mean they don't utilize half of their squad. They could have won the league with that squad, but Mancini is a tool.
> 
> Heard good things about Zapata too.


pot kettle black.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Should have been a HOLDING MID if he wanted games.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> Should have been a HOLDING MID if he wanted games.


:lmao

What was Mancini thinking? I know we need to attack. The fans are telling us to attack. The media is telling us to attack. 

*plays 3 defensive midfielders*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

not sure how we've wrecked his career. if you've shown you're not up to standard, thats not the clubs fault. we spent the money, step up. milner hasnt, so we havent killed his career.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

My favourite part was when Mancini played his 4-5-1 formation against some lesser side (think it may have been Stoke) and they only drew, and Mancini's excuse in the interview was "we tried to play football, attacking football, but we were denied by a negative side". :hmm:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Mancini's attitude against the top teams makes for disgusting football to watch. At least Yaya was more of an attacking option than I thought he would have been.

edit - Or not even top sides...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> i guess winning a trophy is considered career killing.
> 
> not sure how we've wrecked his career. if you've shown you're not up to standard, thats not the clubs fault. we spent the money, step up. milner hasnt, so we havent killed his career. retarded point.


You killed his career by not playing him. How is he supposed to impress? Mancini knew he was quality, spent 25 million to buy him - obviously he thought he was good enough. I'm sure if he wanted to play regularly and be seen as a big club's main man like AVFC, then he would prefer that over never playing and winning a trophy for MCFC. 

AVFC will always be a bigger club than Citeh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> I don't get you at all :lmao
> 
> I say something that's true and you *retort with something completely random that doesn't even make sense*. You know Citeh kills careers, why deny it?
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was bad for him when he moved. Shame is he could have been used really well at Citeh, but poor management mean they don't utilize half of their squad. They could have won the league with that squad, but Mancini is a tool.
> 
> Heard good things about Zapata too.





cactwma said:


> You killed his career by not playing him. How is he supposed to impress? Mancini knew he was quality, spent 25 million to buy him - obviously he thought he was good enough. I'm sure if he wanted to play regularly and be seen as a big club's main man like AVFC, then he would prefer that over never playing and winning a trophy for MCFC.
> 
> *AVFC will always be a bigger club than Citeh.*


maybe if in the games milner played he wasnt complete rubbish he would have played more. once again, there is no room for ordinary players in a team if you have a plethora of options available.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Arsenal makes careers, not kills them.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> lotta dead careers in that lot. at least milner has an fa cup medal.
> *
> not city's fault that milner couldnt take the step up from villa to us. definition of mid table player, not good enough for a team playing champions league.*


Nice double standards there. I can say the exact same for anyone in that picture.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Mancini's negative tactics might cost City the title next season. The only game I'd like to see Man City go all negative is against Barca at the CL. It would be amazing seeing how Barca would break down Man City. They would, but that's the charm.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

YAYA would just infiltrate the Nou Camp the night before and smash up the place.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> maybe if in the games milner played he wasnt complete rubbish he would have played more. once again, there is no room for ordinary players in a team if you have a plethora of options available.


You never played him for an extended time in one position, of course he isn't going to be brilliant. If yu actually seen him play for Villa you would realise he is good enough for a top 4 side. He would be a great asset for Lpool, Spurs, Arsenal, Chelsea & United. But no, not for Citeh, we will play 3 defensive midfielders.



St. Stephen said:


> Arsenal makes careers, not kills them.


This.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rush said:


>


comming from a liverpool fan


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> comming from a liverpool fan


In fairness, they don't bottle, they just don't challenge. 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> In fairness, they don't bottle, they just don't challenge. 8*D


Bottled it in 09 but other than that id agree.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I prefer 'outclassed' to 'bottled' :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> Nice double standards there. I can say the exact same for anyone in that picture.


you could, but then you would be saying fabregas, sagna, nasri and rvp arent good enough for arsenal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Read the other thread title. Even Mikey, an Arsenal supporter agrees. IT'S OUR YEAR. :side:

But not really.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> In fairness, they don't bottle, they just don't challenge. 8*D


:lmao

http://www.eatsleepsport.com/arsenal/gunners-enter-etoo-chase-1227540.html

Come on, guess who else is after Eto'o. Yeah, that's right.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao @ the end of that article. The Lisbon chief seems to think being linked with Bendtner is offensive.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

tbf Hulky you'd be mad if LOLerpool signed him. CARROLL + NICKLAS up front.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao @ the end of that article. The Lisbon chief seems to think being linked with Bendtner is offensive.


:lmao Bendtner is about right for Lisbon I would say.



Renegade™ said:


> tbf Hulky you'd be mad if LOLerpool signed him. CARROLL + NICKLAS up front.


Don't forget Denilson at DMF - FORMIDDABLE.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

get eto'o if tevez leaves.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Renegade™ said:


> tbf Hulky you'd be mad if LOLerpool signed him. CARROLL + NICKLAS up front.


Yeah, I would be. I just loved his reaction. It's basically a fuck off.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> eto'o would cost 35 mil or thereabouts.
> 
> *not even we would pay that for a 30 year old.*





Kiz said:


> *get eto'o* if tevez leaves.












Gotta love the instant opinion changes.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> comming from a liverpool fan


doesn't mean its not true.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

read the first part.

i said we wouldnt pay 35 mil.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

how about some actual transfer news? 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

kenny dalglish is rumoured to be quitting liverpool, with birmingham looking a likely destination. why? cos he's bored.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



King Kenny said:


> how about some actual transfer news? 8*D


Bristol Rovers have a finalised a deal for former Queens Park Rangers defender Lee Brown.

There you go.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rush said:


> doesn't mean its not true.


never said it wasn't.

Id keep Bendtner might sound crazy but i think hes a good player just has a big ego.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Nasri interview.

http://www.football365.co.za/story/0,22162,8689_6994069,00.html


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> Bristol Rovers have a finalised a deal for former Queens Park Rangers defender Lee Brown.
> 
> There you go.


Thank you, much appreciated. 

We should sign TIOTE.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> Bristol Rovers have a finalised a deal for former Queens Park Rangers defender Lee Brown.
> 
> There you go.


Biggest news of the off-season so far.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Jeremy Toulalan to Malaga is a bit weird. But the more to brighten up La Liga the better.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

malaga have a lot of cash. they've already signed a few names with RUUD, demichellis, julio baptista (jan window), buonanotte


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

hopefully we get mata. :side: 20million looks to be offer we've made still.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



King Kenny said:


> hopefully we get mata. :side: 20million looks to be offer we've made still.












He's not English.







BA DEAL CONFIRMED - Newcastle


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i got your point 20 pages ago. something different would be nice.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Demba Ba about as good as Carroll and much cheaper. Good business from Newcastle.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Get the fuck in.

Number 19 Demba Ba, welcome to the club


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

brilliant pick up, would work well anywhere.

cabaye and ba. for 4.3 mil.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Good signing better not do anything against us on the first day.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Ba is a pretty tremendous signing for Newcastle. Desperately needed a striker and he's certainly good enough.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Good business from Newcastle.
Sell Carroll for £35 million and buy Cabaye and Ba for around £4 million.

Mike Ashley = Genius.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



WWE_TNA said:


> Demba Ba about as good as Carroll and much cheaper. Good business from Newcastle.


This.



Overrated said:


> Good signing better not do anything against us on the first day.


I know, he'll still be getting used to them so I wouldn't worry too much. Fear him more than Carroll running at us anyway.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Ba failed our fitness test, in January. And Pulis again thought his knees were too bad to bid in the summer... Hopefully he doesn't come back to haunt us


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

bensmith_Times Ben Smith
Marveaux is all but done. Will sign on July 1. Adam is getting closer, but no cigar. Downing will be the next in. #LFC

:side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao adam and downing

*G*errard
*A*dam
*S*pearing
*H*enderson


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Downing is shocking should be no where near a team trying to challenge.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I wish the Downing talk would stop.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



King Kenny said:


> bensmith_Times Ben Smith
> Marveaux is all but done. Will sign on July 1. Adam is getting closer, but no cigar. Downing will be the next in. #LFC
> 
> :side:


Bad times to be a Liverpool supporter, IMO. 

Adam & Downing another bad couple for them. Looks like Mata will be the only very good signing this summer for them, and even that might fall through. Haven't seen too much of Marveaux so can't judge him just yet.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

At least the talk of him comming to Arsenal has stopped


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> At least the talk of him comming to Arsenal has stopped


It was always ridiculous anyway. Wenger already responded to that bullshit:










Pat Rice: What about Downing?

Wenger: Dude, WTF.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Meireles linked to Inter.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I heard the Meireles link was his agent trying to get more money from liverpool.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



King Kenny said:


> Meireles linked to Inter.


Source? Pretty funny if he goes.

Magical quartet of:

Poulsen - Spearing - Downing - Lucas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*





































legit lolled at a few of these


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Only thing i can say about downing is that he has crossing ability, if arsenal did get him maybe he could teach theo a thing or two on end product.

Gerrard better be carfeul he may not get he's spot back over lucas or adam


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> legit lolled at a few of these


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> legit lolled at a few of these


Forgot this gem:













WWE_TNA said:


> Only thing i can say about downing is that he has crossing ability, if arsenal did get him maybe he could teach theo a thing or two on end product.
> 
> Gerrard better be carfeul he may not get he's spot back over lucas or adam


I agree, but is he worth 20 mil for a few crosses? Not for teams who are challenging for the title. He fucks up every game anyway. Even Villa fans don't like him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i think everyone can agree bendtner is a rubbish player.










howeverm i dont think he can ever top this one:










or this one


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao Bendtner


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> i think everyone can agree bendtner is a rubbish player.


He's, a'ight. He'll do well at a club who will play him every week. 

If he was from England his fee would be at least 15 mil.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

whats with the Lucas hate on the past page? Last year he was pretty great.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Hes not a rubbish player. 

Theo will be a striker soon anyway so downing is not needed for anything and can stay well away from Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










that was quick


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao :lmao

But yeah, fuck the hate. Lucas has been solid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rush said:


> whats with the Lucas hate on the past page? Last year he was pretty great.


He's alright. The Liverpool fans have highly overrated him this season because he was so shit in previous years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

what you on about

546 appearances, 523 goals.

8*D

LEGENDARY LUCAS


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

If you're going to post pictures of Bendtner, post the right ones:


























How dare he put his hands on a United shirt.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

he obviously wants to play for man united partnering rooney


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

The kid is clearly trolling him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



haribo said:


> If you're going to post pictures of Bendtner, post the right ones:


This NEEDS a 'haters gonna hate'


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*









:lmao

Clearly the kid wants Super Nicklas at Utd.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

http://gunnersphere.com/2011/06/view-from-the-sphere/gunners-linked-with-shock-move-for-newcastle-bad-boy

Uhm...well...um... I'm at a loss for words.

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

If you can't beat him, sign him, amirite? 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Barton would be the hardest guy at the club by far. I can see it now, Nasri and Chamakh fairying it up at training before Barton jabs the cunts and gets them in line :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Nasri would trip the cunt up again.


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> http://gunnersphere.com/2011/06/view-from-the-sphere/gunners-linked-with-shock-move-for-newcastle-bad-boy
> 
> Uhm...well...um... I'm at a loss for words.
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


Won't happen in a million years.

Wenger should have signed Jeremy Toulalan from Lyon. Malaga have just signed him, with the fee supposedly around £8-12m. He had a poor season, but would have cost twice that amount last Summer. Would much rather have him protecting the defence than Song.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










Barton doesn't deserve to touch Cesc.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



KingJames23 said:


> Won't happen in a million years.
> 
> Wenger should have signed Jeremy Toulalan from Lyon. Malaga have just signed him, with the fee supposedly around £8-12m. He had a poor season, but would have cost twice that amount last Summer. Would much rather have him protecting the defence than Song.


He probably only went there for the money.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

The latest I've heard about Eto'o is that Man City and Inter may do a swap deal, Eto'o for Tevez. Whether there will be cash involved as well remains to be seen.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> The latest I've heard about Eto'o is that Man City and Inter may do a swap deal, Eto'o for Tevez. Whether there will be cash involved as well remains to be seen.


Citeh will want money.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> BBC News: Real Madrid accept offer from Arsenal for Sergio Ramos.
> 
> I know Sergio dropped the trophy under the open top bus, but sending him to Arsenal so he never gets his hands on another is a bit harsh.


8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kazz said:


> 8*D


Maybe would help if it was actually on their.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Gunner14 said:


> Maybe would help if it was actually on their.


>.<


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kazz said:


> >.<


Shoulda used goal.com instead more believable if it was coming from them spouting shite.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

"Newcastle midfielder linked with Gunners"

Nearly went into rage due to thinking it was Tiote. Thankfully not, they're not worthy of his talent.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> "Newcastle midfielder linked with Gunners"
> 
> Nearly went into rage due to thinking it was Tiote. Thankfully not, they're not worthy of his talent.


Far too good for Newcastle. Should be in a top 4 side.


Anyways - looks like Arsenal will go back in with a money bid only for Costa. Either him or Willian look good.


http://football-talk.co.uk/27568/arsenal-hold-private-talks-with-cahill-over-15m-move-midfielder-also-linked/

Ey-yo, Cahill comin'


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> http://football-talk.co.uk/27568/arsenal-hold-private-talks-with-cahill-over-15m-move-midfielder-also-linked/
> 
> Ey-yo, Cahill comin'


Funny how the same report can make you think wooo and wtf within 30 seconds.

Seb Larsson Really??


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...uka-Modric-exclusive-I-want-join-Chelsea.html

I expect Modric to come out and rubbish these quotes, but until then - *fap fap fap*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Seb Larrson is signing for Sunderland I believe.



> CaulkinTheTimes
> BREAKING: Sebastian Larssons next club is Sunderland.The 26 year old swedish midfielder travel to England next week to sign the contract..


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Heard it on sky sports earlier in the week, still great news. 
Finally someone who can loft a set piece past the first man (looking at you, Henderson.)


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Larsson to Arsenal is silly season bollocks. Its his agent drumbing up noise to get other clubs interested.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

looks like modric is off to chelsea, if the mail and several journalists on twitter are to be believed :no: looks like another CM not going to united, fuck if we end up with charlie adam i will be pissed


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Modric is going nowhere unless a serious bid is made.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Would love for those quotes to actually be from Modric, but unless the deal goes through I'm not believing it, sadly.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Argentine radio report Ricardo Álvarez has broken off talks with Roma and Málaga and will join 'an English club' next week.

That has just been tweeted from an Arsenal blog on twitter. The ammount is $20million so around 12 million pounds for him. Hopefully its us if it is true.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Modric is going nowhere unless a serious bid is made.


It's going to be hard, because Modric isn't the type of guy who is going to kick up a fuss, like Berbatov did when he wanted to go to Man Utd.

And Levy isn't going to sell unless he gets around £40m. £35m if we are lucky. I'm not even too sure if we are going to offer money like that.

I heard we are planning on upping the bid - from £22m to £25m. Whoever does our negotiating needs to be fired right now.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> Argentine radio report Ricardo Álvarez has broken off talks with Roma and Málaga and will join 'an English club' next week.
> 
> That has just been tweeted from an Arsenal blog on twitter. The ammount is $20million so around 12 million pounds for him. Hopefully its us if it is true.


Just saw that Arsenal were not interested when quoted 10m for him last month so its doubful its us now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

arsenal are the only club which has been strongly linked to him so cant see it being anyone else


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

some think it could be utd or city.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> I heard we are planning on upping the bid - from £22m to £25m. Whoever does our negotiating needs to be fired right now.


I heard that we would kick it up to £28m. But alas these are all rumors I suppose.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Modric would be ideal for Chelsea tbh, with Lampard and Essien completing a midfield three, he could create a helluva lot of chances I'd say.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Shepard said:


> Modric would be ideal for Chelsea tbh, with Lampard and Essien completing a midfield three, he could create a helluva lot of chances I'd say.


As much as I have loved all the energy and heart Lampard has put in at Chelsea, I feel his time is fading. I'd rather that starting midfield 3 to be Essien, Ramires and Modric.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I was debating Ramires instead of Essien tbh haha. I think Lampard's goals from midfield are crucial to you though, certainly need to replace that, since I doubt Modric could.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> Would love for those quotes to actually be from Modric, but unless the deal goes through I'm not believing it, sadly.


How long you betting before he comes out saying I haven't talked to anyone" fucking Daily Mail.



Overrated said:


> Argentine radio report Ricardo Álvarez has broken off talks with Roma and Málaga and will join 'an English club' next week.
> 
> That has just been tweeted from an Arsenal blog on twitter. The ammount is $20million so around 12 million pounds for him. Hopefully its us if it is true.


Fuck. Must be good if that amount is being touted and AW is willing to pay it.



Joel said:


> It's going to be hard, because Modric isn't the type of guy who is going to kick up a fuss, like Berbatov did when he wanted to go to Man Utd.
> 
> And Levy isn't going to sell unless he gets around £40m. £35m if we are lucky. I'm not even too sure if we are going to offer money like that.
> 
> I heard we are planning on upping the bid - from £22m to £25m. Whoever does our negotiating needs to be fired right now.


3 million isn't going to move 'arry. He probably wants 10, 15 million more than your first offer.




united_07 said:


> arsenal are the only club which has been strongly linked to him so cant see it being anyone else


If he's on his way to an English club you would expect it to be Arsenal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Modric is a perfect fit for Chelsea's midfield, but unfortunately I think Redknapp is a cunt with letting his players go, and he's gonna be at around 40 million or so. I think Chelsea will probably be better off going for Pastore. Or Sneijder, but I see Wes staying at Inter.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> Modric is a perfect fit for Chelsea's midfield, but unfortunately I think Redknapp is a cunt with letting his players go, and he's gonna be at around 40 million or so. *I think Chelsea will probably be better off going for Pastore.* Or Sneijder, but I see Wes staying at Inter.


If you think Redknapp (it'll be Daniel Levy) is going to be a cunt, then you're gonna have to find a worse curse word for Zamparini 

He wants around £44m for Pastore.

The fuck is with all these South American youngsters comannding fees in the £40m bracket? Neymar, Pastore... I wonder who's next?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> If you think Redknapp (it'll be Daniel Levy) is going to be a cunt, then you're gonna have to find a worse curse word for Zamparini
> 
> He wants around £44m for Pastore.
> 
> The fuck is with all these South American youngsters comannding fees in the £4om bracket? Neymar, Pastore... I wonder who's next?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

We're meant to be close to signing Seb Larsson, Kieran Westwood and some South-Korean youth soon.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> How long you betting before he comes out saying I haven't talked to anyone" fucking Daily Mail.


48 hours tops, and that's if he even comments on it.

In terms of the Essien/Ramires/Lampard/Modric debate, I'd go Essien/Lampard/Modric as well, at least for now. Lampard is getting up there and eventually a Ramires/Essien/Modric midfield would be great, but for now Lampard is hugely important. Let's not forget, though, that we could easily have 4 in the midfield if that's how we decide to go about it, in which case Ramires gets in there easily and we have four midfield generals on at the same time.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Ramires/Essien/Modric I doubt we'd see much of, because by the time Lampard's fazed out surely the same will be happening or at least being thought about for Essien. Like I mentioned earlier, it'll be interesting to see how you go about replacing Lamps, in particular his goals when he leaves.

Btw, what's your ideal front 3 this season? I was assuming Malouda and Torres as two of them, but can't think beyond Kalou on the right, seeing as I doubt Drogba would be as effective out wide.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Luka Modric dropped a bombshell on Tottenham when he told Sportsmail he wants to leave White Hart Lane and sign for Chelsea.
> The midfielder took the stunning decision to declare his reasons for wanting to join Chelsea, who are preparing a second offer for the Croat in the next 48 hours.
> It is an action that will enrage his employers and Spurs supporters, but Modric says he wants to move to a club with ambitions of winning the Barclays Premier League title and is going public to force the issue.
> 
> True Blue: Luka Modric has dropped a bombshell on Tottenham by asking to leave
> Last night the 25-year-old spoke to Sportsmail from his holiday boat and said: ‘I want to leave Tottenham as friends. I have enjoyed my time there, but now it is right for me to look at another club.
> 'I have an arrangement with the chairman. When I signed my new contract, he said that, if another club came to sign me, they would consider the offer.’
> A second Chelsea offer is due - and this time the price will rise from their opening £22million bid to closer to £30m.
> And Modric said: ‘Chelsea are a big club with an ambitious owner. They have great players and they have ambitions to fight for the title and win the Champions League.
> ‘I want to stay in London. I am very happy here and so are my family. I like the city.’
> 
> Stuck in the middle: Modric doesn't want to anger Tottenham fans but is desperate to win trophies
> The news will explain why Manchester City and Manchester United have been monitoring and talking, rather than formally bidding. They have clearly got wind of Modric’s desire to stay in London in the last 24 hours, which puts Chelsea in pole position.
> ‘I don’t want to have an argument with Tottenham,’ said Modric. ‘The supporters have been very good to me and I have enjoyed my time playing for the club, but it is for football that players leave clubs and move. It has happened to Tottenham before. It is normal for a player to dream about playing for a bigger club.’
> Modric will speak to Spurs chairman Daniel Levy about arranging the transfer but insists the desire to leave is not about money.
> 
> Taste of the top: Modric has been driven by his desire to play in the Champions League again
> ‘If somebody comes to the club and the offer is good for me and acceptable to them, then I want to leave,’ he said. ‘It has to be good for my ambition. It has to be a club who are winning titles and playing in the Champions League.
> ‘This is not about money, it is about ambition. When I came to England, I was dreaming about winning titles. That is still the same.
> ‘Tottenham are a big club, with good players and a good manager, but I want to fight for the championship. Spurs will always have a place in my heart. My experiences in the Champions League have left me with the desire for more.’
> 
> Rebuilding project: Harry Redknapp and chairman Daniel Levy face the tough task of finding a replacement for the supremely talented Croatian midfielder
> When asked what happens next, Modric said: ‘I need to talk with the chairman. I won’t ask for a transfer, no. That would be disrespectful. I hope they can reach an agreement (with another club) that is satisfactory for everyone. I am on holiday, but I need to speak and to see if I can find a solution to this.’
> Spurs fans will expect Levy to offer Modric a new contract and keep his word. The chairman has said that he will not allow the player to go, while manager Harry Redknapp described the original Chelsea offer as ‘ridiculous’.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...lusive-I-want-join-Chelsea.html#ixzz1PaanycE7


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Likely a bunch of bs. Can't see him leaving Spurs tbh. And if he does, it had better be for Utd and not Chelsea 8*D.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I'm gonna take it with a grain of salt, because transfer talk is usually shit and in two days he will probably say "I won't move".

But if you believe these articles to be true, then Chelsea are gonna be favored to United, because Modric stated that:



> "I want to stay in London," he said. "I am very happy here and so are my family. I like the city."


I'm getting ready for another GTFO moment, like Neymar.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

come to city, we'll give you a bentley full of money, etc etc. apparently we have a couple left after the ronaldo deal fell through


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Ronaldo said they were offering that to the best player in the world, so I just assumed the Bentley full of money was a contract extension offer to Balotelli.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

obviously for JO


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Josh

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

modric can fuck off. no point denying offers if he wants to leave. just take 30 million and buy OSVALDO and give CROUCH A 10 MILLION resigning bonus


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> BREAKING NEWS: Newcastle United sign Sylvain Marveaux from Rennes on five-year-deal
> 
> French winger signs contract with Alan Pardew’s team after a proposed move to Liverpool failed to materialise, the 25-year-old joining the Toon from Rennes on a free transfer
> 
> Newcastle have announced the signing of Sylvain Marveaux on a 5-year-deal from Rennes on a free transfer and becomes Alan Pardew’s third summer signing.
> 
> Marveaux was reportedly attracting interest from Liverpool but after a deal stalledNewcastle moved quickly to sign the French winger who made his debut for Rennes as a 15-year-old.
> 
> Pardew has already signed Yohan Cabaye and Demba Ba and is delighted with his latest capture.
> 
> “It’s a great coup to have signed Sylvain, who has received interest from a number of other clubs,” Pardew told the clubs official site.
> 
> “He may not be well known to many of our fans but he is a real talent and a player we have been keeping an eye on for some time. It’s been a good couple of days for us on the transfer front.”
> 
> 25-year-old Marveaux is a former French under-21 international and made over 100 appearances during his time with Rennes and scored 16 goals and will be seen as a real coup for Alan Pardew’s men.


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



King Kenny said:


> bensmith_Times Ben Smith
> Marveaux is all but done. Will sign on July 1.












Cool story bro 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

apparently he failed his medical with us :hmm: this transfer window has been a cunt. someone wake me up when the season starts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

failed his medical at liverpool apparently, newcastle swooped.

carroll + henderson 55 mil
cabaye + ba + marveaux - 4.5mil.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

He denies this accusation :side: 



> Reports emerged on Friday that Marveaux had failed his medical at Anfield, but he confirmed this was not the case.
> 
> "I do not want to go into details, but if I have not signed for Liverpool, it was because there was a contractual disagreement between the involved parties, Thursday evening," Sylvain told L'Equipe.
> 
> "Today, I can undergo a medical before you and you will see there is no problem."


We've been doing great business so far.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Wow. I wonder what caused him to fail the medical.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

To think some Newcastle fans cried foul at selling Andy Carroll for 35M. Your building up a nice squad now with good sensible purchases. It's the right way to go about rebuilding the club so you can one day compete for Champions League spots, as the financial imprudence of some of the bigger clubs about will eventually haunt them, even if you have to play a bit of a waiting game until then.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Why is harry a cunt for not wanting to sell his best players? :lmao 

Newcastle are picking up some good players.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

There's no doubting Redknapp is a cunt, but I wouldn't say wanting to keep his best players is a reason for that.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



St. Stephen said:


> There's no doubting Redknapp is a cunt, but I wouldn't say wanting to keep his best players is a reason for that.


Agreed 

I also would not pay over 20m for Modric.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



St. Stephen said:


> To think some Newcastle fans cried foul at selling Andy Carroll for 35M. Your building up a nice squad now with good sensible purchases. It's the right way to go about rebuilding the club so you can one day compete for Champions League spots, as the financial imprudence of some of the bigger clubs about will eventually haunt them, even if you have to play a bit of a waiting game until then.


I think they were more concerned that they sold him without having anyone to replace him. I'm more annoyed that we overpayed for Carroll when we really didn't need him. Its not like CL qualification was remotely on the cards at that point so we could've made do with the squad we had until this window and bought smartly. Instead 35mil on Carroll, 20 mil on Henderson and a contract extension to our worst CB in the BIG GREEK is what we've done


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Liverpool played fantastic at the end of the season with Suarez. Some good football was being played. Now all that's gotta end with Carroll coming in. Really disappointing because the team you had towards the end played so fluid together.

Carroll and fluidity dont match unfortunately.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

seemed all we tried to do when Carroll was in the side was hoof and run. Although we played well in the City game with him so i'm hoping we get him to adapt to us, rather than just trying to kick and hope.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> obviously for JO














Kiz said:


> :lmao


This made me LOL. Probably was no failed medical, just saw Newcastle was a better place to be than Liverpool.



Kiz said:


> failed his medical at liverpool apparently, newcastle swooped.
> 
> carroll + henderson 55 mil
> cabaye + ba + marveaux - 4.5mil.


Nice business from Liverpool 8*D

Funny thing is they are building a better squad than Liverpool.



St. Stephen said:


> To think some Newcastle fans cried foul at selling Andy Carroll for 35M. Your building up a nice squad now with good sensible purchases. It's the right way to go about rebuilding the club so you can one day compete for Champions League spots, as the financial imprudence of some of the bigger clubs about will eventually haunt them, even if you have to play a bit of a waiting game until then.


This.


*DANIELY LEVY SAYS MODRIC ISN'T AVAILABLE AT ANY PRICE.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

eh, from what i've read modric wants to leave, and there probably isnt much that can be done if that's the case. if true, i would say the next decent offer will be accepted.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> He said: “ I now have the idea of proving myself in England. The money is not key for me – I will decide by the sporting project.”


Eto'o. As long as he doesn't want the stupid wages at IM that he gets I'm pretty confident that this is a possibiity.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I've seen a few quotes where Eto'o doesn't seem interested in money. Arsenal is probably where he'd be going then.

I think with the wider players brought in (Mata please), we can play a fluid came with Carroll in there too. It's just more about working it down the wing and crossing it from there, rather than having us hoof it halfway down to the pitch to him.

Marveaux apparently failed the medical due to groin issues.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

eto'o and van persie up front would be fucking awful to have to face tbh


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Just have De Jong go for the fatality.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i really want us to sign Mata tbh. Forget another CM in Adam, focus on getting a quality winger.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I doubt Wenger will go after him (Eto'o). But he should.

And on Modric; he's not going to go and demand a move, so I reckon it is more likely he stays at Spurs than comes to us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

According to someone who seems rather ITK on twitter, we have made a bid for Mata. Really hope it's true.

The left back issue needs sorting too obviously. At least Zapata is looking likely with him saying he's close to coming to us, which will give us another quality CB.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

someone in the know also said marveaux was a done deal


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

eh if it was a failed medical, then it would've been pretty much done


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Then the prick failed his medical.

Wouldn't be surprised to see us going for another wide player now with him off to Newcastle.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> I've seen a few quotes where Eto'o doesn't seem interested in money. Arsenal is probably where he'd be going then.
> 
> I think with the wider players brought in (Mata please), we can play a fluid came with Carroll in there too. It's just more about working it down the wing and crossing it from there, rather than having us hoof it halfway down to the pitch to him.
> 
> Marveaux apparently failed the medical due to groin issues.


I wouldn't mind paying 25 mil for him - I mean he could be the man to finally win us things and take us to the next level for the future. Surely worth the asking price, no?



BkB Hulk said:


> Just have De Jong go for the fatality.














Rush said:


> i really want us to sign Mata tbh. Forget another CM in Adam, focus on getting a quality winger.


You pretty much need Mata to make this transfer window somewhat respectable. He is a cracking player.



Joel said:


> I doubt Wenger will go after him (Eto'o). But he should.
> 
> And on Modric; he's not going to go and demand a move, so I reckon it is more likely he stays at Spurs than comes to us.


Highly doubt Wenger isn't at least looking at him with these comments. Sounds like a come and get me plea with the wages comment.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

"I do not want to go into details, but if I have not signed for Liverpool, it was because there was a contractual disagreement between the involved parties, Thursday evening," Sylvain told L'Equipe.

"Today, I can undergo a medical before you and you will see there is no problem." 

^ I believe the man himself if I'm honest. I'd heard you offered him 3 years and we gave 5, plus he must have passed our medical.

Don't know what the truth is, don't care either as long as he does well.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Highly doubt Wenger isn't at least looking at him with these comments. Sounds like a come and get me plea with the wages comment.


But if you look at Wenger's signings, Eto'o doesn't follow suit. Wenger usually buys young players who still have a lot to prove. Eto'o has nothing at all to prove and just hit 30.

For Wenger to go for him, he'd have to dash his philosophy, which is hard to see him doing, as he is a very stubborn man. But he needs to do it, as Eto'o is the clinical type of player that Arsenal craves.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

not sure why eto'o is saying this stuff too, not sure who he needs to prove his abilities too. i would have thought most people would have him top 5 strikers in the world.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Someone "in the know" on Twitter said Jones to Liverpool was a done deal too.
Twitter, it's a mugs game. 95% of what you read on it is bullshit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Joel said:


> But if you look at Wenger's signings, Eto'o doesn't follow suit. Wenger usually buys young players who still have a lot to prove. Eto'o has nothing at all to prove and just hit 30.
> 
> For Wenger to go for him, he'd have to dash his philosophy, which is hard to see him doing, as he is a very stubborn man. But he needs to do it, as Eto'o is the clinical type of player that Arsenal craves.


I think he realises he needs to change, though. I heard somewhere he would have made minimal improvements if we had finished 2nd or 3rd without the capitulation at the end of the season. So, in a way I'm glad we fucked up so bad as we wouldn't have a chance in 11/12 with 'minimal improvements'.

He is a stubborn bastard, but if he realises we need a change and that he identifies Eto'o as a top drawer, WORLD CLASS player, then surely he would be interested even if it is not a classic Wenger signing.. We need the backing of the board for once, clear out ALL of the deadwood and bring in quality players. I truly think he knows we need an overhaul. Sure, keep the youth system in place so the team is always fresh, but add the finished product of a quality player like Eto'o who still has at least another 3 years of top goalscoring in him.



Silent Alarm said:


> Someone "in the know" on Twitter said Jones to Liverpool was a done deal too.
> Twitter, it's a mugs game. 95% of what you read on it is bullshit.


I would take a reputable insider on Twitter rather than shit from the sun.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Eto'o is still the best striker in the world, Utd should be in for him. Do it SAF. Eto'o + Rooney up front = ORGASMIC.

Fuck Arsenal 8*D.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

joey barton's twitter


> Just had best phone call of my life..........



.
.
.
.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



united_07 said:


> joey barton's twitter
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .


Probably just discovered those sexlines.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



united_07 said:


> joey barton's twitter
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .


Wenger: "Why the fuck are you being linked with us. Fuck off."


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Relax, it wasn't football related........





> No it was from Morrissey's personal security man asking if I would like to meet the great man @ Glastonbury?#heactuallyknowswhoiam


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Great signing for The Mags IMO, this is coming from a Sunderland fan. You seem to have improved a lot since you guys got relegated and promoted. As much as every Toon fan hates him, Ashley knows how to run a club well. 

He has managed to pull the pursestrings together at the club, Hughton and Pardwew have worked well under it....not to mention you guys mugged Liverpool for £35 million and sent that horrible wife-beating, jagerbomb chugging twat to scouserland.


Anyway, no transfer news for ins at Sunderland yet :/. Although, sadly we have been linked with DJ Campbell (The Twat is like Ameobi, he always finds a way to score past us). I won't forget what he done at Brentford against us .


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



united_07 said:


> joey barton's twitter
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .


old arsene, cant remember what ground arsenal are really playing at


----------



## CC91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I hate Barton as a human being, but he is just what Arsenal need. Barton + Samba add the steal that they need.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Nah Arsenal could do better than Barton tbh. Plus they don't need a player like that with a shitload of background history


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Arsenal would be much better off going for Parker than Barton.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Been away for last 10 days or so & come back looking for this thread & cant see it anywhere only to find the name has been changed then starting thinking I might be on the wrong forum or something, been one those days.

In regards to Modric I’m gutted. Perfect replacement for Scholes & creative CM we needed in our team but he wishes to stay in London & wants win titles & have Champions League. 35-40M is my guess on what it will take to get him, it’s been on cards for bit that Modric may wish move those quotes last night prove that wants move elsewhere, this reminds me of Carrick in 06 & Berba/Keane in 08. Spurs will sell him this summer to what looks like Chelsea, great player & be perfect fit for Chelsea exactly type they to need, still need RW who give them width though.

As for us have more on to different CM target, my suggestion is 1 of Javi Martinez of A. Bilbao in Spain or my pick Ever Banega of Valencia in Spain. 

Still matter of Alexis Sanchez to see through as well, no idea on how that will pan out but I expect that to be resolved sooner rather then later my guess is something happen with that within the next week.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Banega would actually be a pretty decent signing for Man U and With Valencia debt ridden they will most likely sell at less than they would do.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

banega has major attitude problems. plus they would not have mata and banega leave in the same window.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



JakeC_91 said:


> Great signing for The Mags IMO, this is coming from a Sunderland fan. You seem to have improved a lot since you guys got relegated and promoted. As much as every Toon fan hates him, Ashley knows how to run a club well.
> 
> He has managed to pull the pursestrings together at the club, Hughton and Pardwew have worked well under it....not to mention you guys mugged Liverpool for £35 million and sent that horrible wife-beating, jagerbomb chugging twat to scouserland.
> 
> 
> Anyway, no transfer news for ins at Sunderland yet :/. Although, sadly we have been linked with DJ Campbell (The Twat is like Ameobi, he always finds a way to score past us). I won't forget what he done at Brentford against us .


Fancy your chances against our new look side then? Beware that Pardew says he still wants 3/4 more players  (though Barton and Enrique could possibly be on the way out).

I couldn't even guess what our team will look like for the first game. Is Mike Ashley a genius? That's the elusive question.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Meh they let Silva & Villa go in the same window don't see why they wouldn't do the same with Banega & Mata


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

4-3-3

Van Persie, Eto, and BENDTNER

Feel the heat.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

they still had banega and mata then.

plus their debt problems arent that bad.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



CC91 said:


> I hate Barton as a human being, but he is just what Arsenal need. Barton + Samba add the steal that they need.


Barton playing for the Gunners? Seriously?



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal would be much better off going for Parker than Barton.


This, Parker would come pretty cheap too. 



The Monster said:


> Been away for last 10 days or so & come back looking for this thread & cant see it anywhere only to find the name has been changed then starting thinking I might be on the wrong forum or something, been one those days.
> 
> In regards to Modric I’m gutted. Perfect replacement for Scholes & creative CM we needed in our team but he wishes to stay in London & wants win titles & have Champions League. 35-40M is my guess on what it will take to get him, it’s been on cards for bit that Modric may wish move those quotes last night prove that wants move elsewhere, this reminds me of Carrick in 06 & Berba/Keane in 08. Spurs will sell him this summer to what looks like Chelsea, great player & be perfect fit for Chelsea exactly type they to need, still need RW who give them width though.
> 
> As for us have more on to different CM target, my suggestion is 1 of Javi Martinez of A. Bilbao in Spain or my pick Ever Banega of Valencia in Spain.
> 
> Still matter of Alexis Sanchez to see through as well, no idea on how that will pan out but I expect that to be resolved sooner rather then later my guess is something happen with that within the next week.


Banega isn't leaving Valencia this year. 



Razor King said:


> 4-3-3
> 
> Van Persie, Eto, and BENDTNER
> 
> Feel the heat.


:lmao

Van Persie - Eto'o - Nasri

Anyone else think Nasri isn't really all that when playing down the middle when he thinks he is?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Can't see us getting Sanchez if we get Young which seems more than likely at this stage, as that will leave us with Nani, Young, Valencia, Giggs (on occassions) and Park for the wing spots.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Renegade™ said:


> Can't see us getting Sanchez if we get Young which seems more than likely at this stage, as that will leave us with Nani, Young, Valencia, Giggs (on occassions) and Park for the wing spots.


I'd be super pissed if I ended up with Young instead of Sanchez.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> banega has major attitude problems. plus they would not have mata and banega leave in the same window.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh they let Silva & Villa go in the same window don't see why they wouldn't do the same with Banega & Mata


This.

Everyone at Valencia is on transfer list, because of there debt problems, though your right its not as bad with Champions League football there again & fact got good money from Villa & Silva sales which did mean they made a small profit this past season of think about 5Million.

But they still need more cash & selling there best assists isn’t a given as it was last year when had to with Silva/Villa but the debt problems still exist even though are better then where before last summer. This is why everybody there can be sold it a shame for them as club/fans/team deserve better. Eventually both will have to go at some point, just matter of time. In Banega case his deal runs out in 2013 & no signs of getting a new one (though that may change)& when Mata signed new deal to begin with they couldn’t do it as couldn’t bump up his wages in any deal cos money so tight there & only signed it as has a clause in his contract which allows him to speak to any other club if interested in him believe release clause is 25-30M I think. So as you can see the debt problems still exist at the club.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I'd rather Sanchez no doubt but I just don't think we'll end up with him. I can however very much see us signing Young.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I thought you guys pretty much had Young signed up? If not they Its more or less happening then unless a major U-Turn happens.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I thought you guys pretty much had Young signed up? If not they Its more or less happening then unless a major U-Turn happens.


Maybe its a case of SAF not wanting to miss out on Sanchez rather then needing him right now look at Phil Jones already this summer, no intention of buying him but SAF huge admirer & when saw other clubs wanting to sign him he made his move.

The only sense make for buying is Sanchez is that Nani doesn’t play there & with Giggs moving to CM & Park not playing every week & his better through middle imo, leaves LW spot open for A. Young while look on RW with have 2 options in Toni & Nani so maybe SAF feels needs bit more comp on LW. Hard to say though as imo I don’t think we even will get him in the end.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Udinese defender Cristian Zapata has revealed that Liverpool and Bayern Munich both want to sign him but a move to Anfield is the most serious option.
> 
> The Colombian also said that it is unlikely that he will transfer to Arsenal, with the north London club's interest appearing to have subsided.
> 
> Zapata helped Udinese qualify for next season's Champions League but admits he hopes to leave the club.
> 
> "I have some options," Zapata told Colombian radio station La FM. "Bayern Munich and Liverpool are two real possibilities for me. We are pretty close to those clubs and those are my options and I hope they come true.
> 
> "I haven't heard much from Arsenal, that possibility seems to be at a standstill at the moment. The Liverpool option is the most serious one."
> 
> The 24-year-old joined Udinese in 2005 and is contracted to the Serie A side until June 2013.


would be an amazing signing


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Aint seen much from him but heard he is really no nonsense strong defender. Apparently his heart his pretty much set on coming to us so seems like we got our next signing


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



JakeC_91 said:


> We're meant to be close to signing Seb Larsson, Kieran Westwood and some South-Korean youth soon.


Is it wrong I thought "youth soon" was the name of the Korean?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> would be an amazing signing


Top signing for Liverpool.

He obviously wants to go to Arsenal judging by his comments. :lmao

Frimpong staying on at Arsenal for 11/12. Kid's going to be a star. So impressed with him last year. Exactly what Arsenal need in midfield. A proper enforcer.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Arsenal can keep worrying about Samba. We'll take Zapata.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Arsenal getting the better defender no doubt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

zapata is about 5x the player samba is. at least.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I'd take the monster that is Samba.

Have Newcastle signed Marveaux.

How did he fail a liverpool medical even joe cole and fucking aquilani passed it :lmao:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Samba's hardly a great player. A good header of the ball, but really not a whole lot else. Not sure if you're trolling or not though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

TBH never really seen much of zapata only really know him from footy manager.

I hear he is good in real life also, but i rarely watch italian football and when i do udinese are never playing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I haven't seen a whole lot of him either, but talking Samba up to be great seems a little odd. Never seen that much in him. If I were Arsenal, I'd much rather Cahill.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'd take the monster that is Samba.
> 
> Have Newcastle signed Marveaux.
> *
> How did he fail a liverpool medical even joe cole and fucking aquilani passed it :lmao:lmao*


Heard this but Kinda thought it was bullshit. If Cole, Aqualiani, Agger, Aurelio & even Carroll WHILE INJURED can pass it surely he can. He probably just lied and didn't agree terms. 

If true though :lmao.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Not sold on cahill but it's just a matter of opinion. always liked samba and even more so when he single handedly kept west ham out of the game near the end of last season and along with jones barely give united a sniff.

Newcastle probably offered Marveaux first team football. At liverpool he probably would have heavily rotated.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

liverpool only wanted to give him a 3 year contract and newcastle offered him 5 years, which is what he wanted. nothing to do with his medical as originally thought


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Another great coup for newcastle.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

lolololololololololol @ thinking Samba is better than Zapata. UMAD BRO?

Seriously, Zapata is a million times better than Samba, not only is he as good aerially, he's alot quicker, more composed and a good man marker. Easily the better of the two.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> Fancy your chances against our new look side then? Beware that Pardew says he still wants 3/4 more players  (though Barton and Enrique could possibly be on the way out).
> 
> I couldn't even guess what our team will look like for the first game. Is Mike Ashley a genius? That's the elusive question.


Ahh, i expect it to be a tight game never the less with it being 2nd game of the season. Just hope the players don't let their load out and play shit like that horrible game at the SOL not too long ago. 

We need a few signings IMO and nothing has been said on anything, i haven't heard nothing about the Gibson/Brown/O'Shea transfer :/. 



haribo said:


> Is it wrong I thought "youth soon" was the name of the Korean?


:lmao no, it's not wrong but i have found out his name now. Its Ji Dong-wo, apparently his torn between Sunderland and PSV. He says Sunderland are a good mid-table team and in England (His preferred destination) and with us being mid-table he believes we can get better. However, he says PSV play european football (i think) and he says he admires the Dutch league.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> zapata is about 5x the player samba is. at least.


Zapata is better but he doesn't maul Samba.



BkB Hulk said:


> I haven't seen a whole lot of him either, but talking Samba up to be great seems a little odd. Never seen that much in him. If I were Arsenal, I'd much rather Cahill.


Pretty sure we'll get both. Samba is so much better than Squilacci - I will feel a lot more confident with him at the back rather than Squid.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



united_07 said:


> joey barton's twitter
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .


More like:

"Hello Monsieur Barton, you are French right?"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I'd be happy just taking Cahill if I were Arsenal, but I'd also have Vermaelen playing central, whereas a lot of you guys seem keen on playing him out left.



Rockhead said:


> More like:
> 
> "Hello Monsieur Barton, you are French right?"


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Up there for my favourite post ever.


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i really want Nasri at United so that the team then self destructs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










HIPSTER BARTON


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'd be happy just taking Cahill if I were Arsenal, but I'd also have Vermaelen playing central, whereas a lot of you guys seem keen on playing him out left.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Up there for my favourite post ever.


If it was an ideal world - I would take Sakho/Vertonghen & Cahill.

I don't think Cahill is all that good but he knows the PL and I think he will be a fantastic asset for us.

Vermaelen's tricky. He is a fantastic centre back, I wouldn't play him LB regularly, although he can. But the position I would love most for him to play would be DMF, he would be an absolute beast there for us.





DR JUPES said:


> i really want Nasri at United so that the team then self destructs.


What team?



http://gunnersphere.com/2011/06/view-from-the-sphere/why-arsenal-should-say-no-thanks-to-26m-roma-foward

The fuck? Being linked to Blackpool then 26 mil move to United & Arsenal. K.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

btw, for all those thinking Mata's gonna leave. Don't count on it. 

Banega on the other hand, is likely to leave. Our most talented footballer with Mata, but he is very very troublesome. Believe me, you cannot fathom the amount of shit this guy gets into. When he first joined Valencia there was a video of him stripping bare naked on a webcam.. for the whole world to see. Not the best start. 

Anyways yeah, he might leave, however he has reiterated his desire to stay. He's happy here and all that carry on... I won't be as mad as him leaving then Mata. I think we need Mata more. We got Tino Costa to replace Banega.

Look at me ramble on about Valencia, I doubt any of you guys care.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Nas said:


> btw, for all those thinking Mata's gonna leave. Don't count on it.
> 
> Banega on the other hand, is likely to leave. Our most talented footballer with Mata, but he is very very troublesome. Believe me, you cannot fathom the amount of shit this guy gets into. When he first joined Valencia there was a video of him stripping bare naked on a webcam.. for the whole world to see. Not the best start.
> 
> Anyways yeah, he might leave, however he has reiterated his desire to stay. He's happy here and all that carry on... I won't be as mad as him leaving then Mata. I think we need Mata more. We got Tino Costa to replace Banega.
> 
> Look at me ramble on about Valencia, I doubt any of you guys care.


Please do, I have always preferred Valencia to Barca & Real :lmao

Banega looks like a toned down Balotelli by the sounds of things.


Taarabt is interested in joining Arsenal. No, don't come anywhere near us, please?
http://www.thegunninghawk.com/2011/06/18/adel-taarabt-the-idea-of-joining-arsenal-is-very-appealing/

Jose Enrique been talking to Arsenal to replace Clichy?
http://goonersaur.com/2011/06/enrique-to-replace-clichy/


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah, no one is on Balotelli's level when it comes to awesomeness.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Nas said:


> Yeah, no one is on Balotelli's level when it comes to awesomeness.


http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/628/other-top-stories/2010/06/28/1998474/inters-mario-balotelli-given-police-warning-following-toy

Best. Story. Ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

report out of Spain have Zapata going to Villarreal with cash and Matilla going back to Udinese.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> report out of Spain have Zapata going to Villarreal with cash and Matilla going back to Udinese.


Oh shit. Liverpool fans were getting excited. *Turns down Liverpool for Villareal.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> report out of Spain have Zapata going to Villarreal with cash and Matilla going back to Udinese.


fpalm

Well I'll believe it when I see it. Dude seemed 100% Certain he was going to liverpool over the last day or two. Even said he was "on the brink of signging" Crazy U turn if true.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Chin up, Liverpool fans, you're still probably going to get Charlie Adam.

Could be worse, could be like United and not be able to attract genuine world-class talent.
Sneijder, Modric, Sanchez & Nasri (well, he's quality, not world-class) all want nothing to do with us.

Pack of cunts...:side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chin up, Liverpool fans, you're still probably going to get Charlie Adam.
> 
> Could be worse, could be like United and not be able to attract genuine world-class talent.
> Sneijder, Modric, Sanchez & Nasri (well, he's quality, not world-class) all want nothing to do with us.
> 
> Pack of cunts...:side:


You know it's bad when decent players start turning you down :lmao

Don't know how you can call Sanchez world class yet. Nor Modric YET. Sneijder definitely is.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

No, you know it's bad when Portsmouth and Birmingham have won more honours than you in the past half a decade.

Now THAT'S me getting defensive! 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> No, you know it's bad when Portsmouth and Birmingham have won more honours than you in the past half a decade.
> 
> Now THAT'S me getting defensive! 8*D


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> No, you know it's bad when Portsmouth and Birmingham have won more honours than you in the past half a decade.
> 
> Now THAT'S me getting defensive! 8*D


What are you defending? I was talking about Liverpool. Embarassing.

Ignore your posts from now on, pretty nonsensical for the most part being all pro United.










AF: No! Obviously United ain't going to do shit when I leave.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Cactwma is ignoring me?  *weeps*

It's understandable though, nobody likes being embarrassed and I've done that to Cac a fair bit over these past couple of days.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> Chin up, Liverpool fans, you're still probably going to get Charlie Adam.
> 
> Could be worse, could be like United and not be able to attract genuine world-class talent.
> Sneijder, Modric, Sanchez & Nasri (well, he's quality, not world-class) all want nothing to do with us.
> 
> Pack of cunts...:side:


You think you have it bad? We can't even confirm a damn manager. Not only that but 'arry Redknapp is ridiculing us of all people. That hurts.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> AF: No! Obviously United ain't going to do shit when I leave.












Challenge accepted.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



haribo said:


> Challenge accepted.


Touche. At least I didn't get "shut the fuck up Arsenal pro lover."

You seem alright.










He will give TCO a good run for his money when he dominates the Championship.




Rockhead said:


> You think you have it bad? We can't even confirm a damn manager. Not only that but 'arry Redknapp is ridiculing us of all people. That hurts.


What did 'arry say?


----------



## Vito Corleone

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

United fan here, 1st time posting in here 

Looks like Sanchez is joining Barca on Monday and Modric is going to Chelsea. I'm really worried about who we'll be getting.

If we end up with Young and Charlie Adam I'll be seriously pissed off.

Being a United fan during the transfer window is like being the jewish kid at Christmas


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Vito Corleone said:


> United fan here, 1st time posting in here
> 
> Looks like Sanchez is joining Barca on Monday and Modric is going to Chelsea. I'm really worried about who we'll be getting.
> 
> If we end up with Young and Charlie Adam I'll be seriously pissed off.
> 
> Being a United fan during the transfer window is like being the jewish kid at Christmas


Welcome to the madness. I would rather Sanchez go to Barca than United tbqh. Don't think Modric will move though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I think Modric is world class. He is/was a huge part of Spurs' success.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> I think Modric is world class. He is/was a huge part of Spurs' success.


He is a very, very good player. But I wouldn't put him on the level of world class. 

http://goonerholic.com/?p=3725

This article sums up how I feel about Modric's tactics, and the first comment. People talk about Cesc's disloyalty but he has never held the club to ransom like many other club's players have. It's why it's funny when people say Cesc is desperate to get out.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

A spurs fan rang up talksport claiming modric should be worth around the same price as fabregas's (i.e. around £40m) as he stats are similar on football manager :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



united_07 said:


> A spurs fan rang up talksport claiming modric should be worth around the same price as fabregas's (i.e. around £40m) as he stats are similar on football manager :lmao


Football Manager Is srs business fo sho.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

a day after spurs announcing the will not be selling any of their star players, caught offside comes out with this, must be so easy to work for them just pick a name out of a hat and then link them with a team



> Sir Alex Ferguson will reportedly re-ignite his interest in Tottenham winger Gareth Bale in light of recent developments relating to want-away White Hart Lane playmaker Luka Modric. The Old Trafford boss had been warned off making a move for the Welsh international some months back but having seen the youngster’s Croatian international ask to join Chelsea the Scot may feel he could make the most of the uncertain footing the North London club finds itself on.
> The Man United boss has long been an admirer of the 21 year old former Southampton man and having seen moves for Udinese’s Alexis Sanchez and Aston Villa’s Ashley Young stutter somewhat, Ferguson is willing to make an offer for Bale.
> The left sided starlet had a great season last term where he was especially effective in Champions League action and Sir Alex sees Gareth Bale as the natural successor to Ryan Giggs who is nearing the end of his glittering Man United career.
> Harry Redknapp has repeatedly stated that he has no intention of selling his star performers but Tottenham may struggle to keep Luka Modric after he made it clear he wants to make the short move to Stamford Bridge. If the club then sell the former Dynamo Zagreb man they then risk being accused of having a lack of ambition.
> Ferguson has been promised significant funds to refresh his squad and having already snapped up Phil Jones are now willing to make an opening offer for Bale. Man United are reportedly ready to make an initial offer of £25m, which is significantly more than the total payment of £7m Tottenham made to Southampton back in 2007.
> Redknapp may see his side become a victim of their own success after seeing Tottenham fail to maintain their presence in the top four in a season that saw the club shine brightly in their first Champions League adventure which came to an end at the Quarter Final stage at the hands of Real Madrid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



united_07 said:


> A spurs fan rang up talksport claiming modric should be worth around the same price as fabregas's (i.e. around £40m) as he stats are similar on football manager :lmao


I posted this on the PL thread :lmao St.Stephen thought it was brilliant too.



united_07 said:


> a day after spurs announcing the will not be selling any of their star players, caught offside comes out with this, must be so easy to work for them just pick a name out of a hat and then link them with a team


Didn't you get the memo? Caughtoffside are the most reliable in the business.

:side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Modric is not world class.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Chelsea face the threat of a points deduction – if found guilty of tapping up Luka Modric.
> 
> Furious Tottenham chairman Daniel Levy is set to report the Blues to the Premier League. He warned Chelsea in writing not to pursue Modric and has now accused them of making public a bid for the player in order to unsettle him.
> 
> Chelsea have form for making illegal approaches. In 2005, they were fined £300,000 and given a three-point suspended .penalty by an independent .Premier League commission over Ashley Cole’s .recruitment from Arsenal.
> 
> They were also found guilty by FIFA of making an illegal approach for Gael Kakuta in 2009. Initially that sparked an international transfer ban which was eventually lifted.
> 
> 
> Spurs will raise this with the Premier League. And any .future tribunal is sure to take into consideration Chelsea’s previous history.
> 
> Modric went public at the weekend saying he wanted to leave for Chelsea, even though he still has five years left on his £42,000 a-week contract.
> 
> It’s believed that his terms at Chelsea could be in the £150,000 a-week class.
> 
> However, Spurs chairman Levy said: “I wish to make it absolutely clear, as I have said previously, that none of our key players will be sold this summer.
> 
> “We are building a team for the future to consistently play at the highest level and .retaining quality players is crucial to that.
> 
> “In respect of Luka Modric, we are not prepared to sell, at any price, to Chelsea or any other club.
> 
> “We made our stance on this issue abundantly clear in .writing to Chelsea. They chose to ignore it and subsequently made the offer public.
> 
> “For the avoidance of any doubt, let me reiterate that we shall not enter into any negotiations whatsoever, with any club, regarding Luka.”
> 
> Asked if Chelsea had made public a bid for Modric, a club spokesman said: “Nonsense.”
> 
> Spurs boss Harry Redknapp said: “The chairman has made a statement today. He can’t backtrack on that. He means that – I know he means that. Luka’s not going.
> 
> “Daniel and Joe Lewis own the club. They’re not selling Luka – end of story, as far as I’m concerned. It’s not easy to keep a player who’s not happy, but the chairman has said we are not going to sell him, so we have got to stand by that now.
> 
> “If we sell Luka where are we going as a .football club?
> 
> “We’ll have to accept then that we’re a middle-of-the-.table team that will finish in the top half next season and really that’s not what the chairman wants, it’s not what I want.
> 
> “It’s not, most importantly, what the fans want.”
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...ric-transfer-article749181.html#ixzz1PgLovN00


The Mirror is fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> Cactwma is ignoring me?  *weeps*
> 
> It's understandable though, nobody likes being embarrassed and I've done that to Cac a fair bit over these past couple of days.


YOU'RE SO DEFENSIVE


seriously if we don't get some decent players then fuck this transfer window. Zapata, Mata, fuck someone who isn't a CM and someone who is better than Adam. I wouldn't mind getting Adam but we are stacked full of CM's atm with Gerrard, Lucas, Meireles, Spearing, Shelvey.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Villarael can go fuck themselves tbh.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I'd legit rawffle if Villarreal get Zapata instead.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> The Mirror is fuckin' hilarious.


Please some explain how now sending a bid directly to the club has now become tapping up?

I know its mirror sport but seriously.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Craig Bellamy wants to leave Manchester City on a free transfer - report
> 
> Much-travelled Wales striker will apparently plead with his club to allow him to leave without a fee after spending most of last season on loan at Championship side Cardiff City
> 
> Manchester City striker Craig Bellamy will apparently plead with his club to let him leave on a free transfer, with a number of Premier League clubs interested in the disillusioned Wales international, according to The Daily Mirror.
> 
> Bellamy spet most of last season on loan at Cardiff City, with the Welsh club paying half of his £90,000-a-week wages, but he is now entering the final year of his contract with his parent club.
> 
> This means that Manchester City are likely to want £4 million for a permanent transfer to the Cardiff City Stadium, ending the Welsh side’s chances of a deal for Bellamy.
> 
> However, a number of Premier League clubs are apparently interested in signing the much-travelled forward, with both Liverpool (one of his former clubs) and Tottenham Hotspur reportedly having enquiries rejected as Manchester City refused to make deals with their rivals.
> 
> Cardiff-born Bellamy began his career at Norwich City before moving to Coventry City in 2000 and Newcastle United in 2001. Then came spells at Celtic (on loan), Blackburn Rovers, Liverpool and West Ham United before former Wales boss Mark Hughes took him to Eastlands in 2009.


we absolutely should, we're not going to get a fee and 4.68 mil for an annual wage isn't worth it for a player not considered starting material.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> Modric is not world class.


Yes, he is.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Jethro said:


> Yes, he is.


No hes not. What has he done exactly to be called world class?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Lol at Modric being world class. Dude is not even near world class level. A great player but not world class.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

But he helped spurs get 4th place!!! 

Arsenal being linked with Honda. Sick player would not mind him in the team.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I agree. He's a great player, and will probaly move on to Chelsea where he may be possibly be considered "world class" when/if he wins trophies, etc


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Overrated said:


> But he helped spurs get 4th place!!!
> 
> Arsenal being linked with Honda. Sick player would not mind him in the team.


Honda is superb but I would rather Eto'o. Highly doubt we would get Honda Eto'o & Gervinho in one window unless there is a sudden mass exodus of Chamakh, Vela & Bendtner. Love it to happen though, our strike force does need a major make over apart from RVP.



King Kenny said:


> I agree. He's a great player, and will probaly move on to Chelsea where he may be possibly be considered "world class" when/if he wins trophies, etc


You do not need to win trophies to be considered world class. That's like saying John O'Shea is world class as he has won a shit load of trophies at United. Modric is a very good player but not world class, so I agree.

http://football-talk.co.uk/27885/reports-barca-chiefs-set-to-fly-in-for-fabregas-talks/
Barca reps flying in for Cesc talks. 35 million? 










http://le-grove.co.uk/2011/06/19/enrique-samba-and-parker-hotting-up-but-still-no-takers-for-our-talented-kids-surely-not/

This made me lol even though I shouldn't. No-one fucking wants Denilson, offer a shit load for Costa if you have to. Surely someone shit would want Deni, but I bet they couldn't pay the 60k a week he is probably on.

Dick.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I didn't mean it that way. I just feel that he's a great player and still has a lot to offer imo. Although the term "world class" is overused these days.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11676_6996196,00.html



> Blackburn are keen to keep Chris Samba for at least another season despite the defender's desire to join Arsenal.
> 
> The Gunners have been credited with a long-standing interest in the giant centre-back as they look to bolster their defensive ranks.
> 
> Congo powerhouse Samba looked set to leave Ewood Park in the wake of Sam Allardyce's sacking but was eventually persuaded to put pen to paper on a fresh deal by new boss Steve Kean.
> The 27-year-old, who is now under contract at Ewood Park until the summer of 2015, was targeted by the Gunners during the January transfer window without success.
> 
> Ambition
> 
> "I know he has an ambition to play for Arsenal but I hope we can keep him for another year at least and prove our own ambition."
> Anuradha Desai
> Quotes of the week
> Emirates Stadium boss Arsene Wenger is expected to return with another offer in the summer as he aims to improve a backline which proved leaky at times last term in another season without silverware.
> 
> Anuradha Desai, chairperson of the Venkys group who own Blackburn, admitted that Samba was keen on a move to North London but Rovers are eager to keep him for at least another 12 months.
> 
> "We don't want to let Chris go," Desai told the Mail on Sunday. "I'm confident that we can keep him and I hope he'll stay.
> 
> "I know he has an ambition to play for Arsenal but I hope we can keep him for another year at least and prove our own ambition."


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

apparently arsenal will have 60 mil to spend.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



King Kenny said:


> I didn't mean it that way. I just feel that he's a great player and still has a lot to offer imo. Although the term "world class" is overused these days.


Agreed. Always makes me laugh when Bale is considered world class. World class in my eyes is when a player could walk in-to most teams or is at least considered. There are different definitions of world class that are much broader for other people but I only consider a handful "world class".



Kiz said:


> apparently arsenal will have 60 mil to spend.


Before player sales. If we sell what we should then we should get around a 100 million hopefully, Fabregas would bump that up but I just don't see him going unless we totally pussy out to Barca.

If Samba isn't coming then I don't know who will be coming alongisde Cahill if that deal goes through. Again, Sakho would be the absolute best option. Young, French, already the captain of PSG. Not sure if he wants to leave just yet, probably wants to stay another year. 15 million was being touted a few days ago which is stupidly cheap when Cahill is 17 mil.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Well, Zapata wants Champions League football, no?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

udinese are already in the champions league.

well, the qualifying stages


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Aaah I see, well I guess it's just a preference to Spain than England.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Someone really needs to a picture timeline of this deal if it goes through.

Funny shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

apparently david villais being offered to chelsea and city for 40 mil so they can fund a 91 mil move for fabregas, sanchez and rossi.

yes. la liga and champions league winner with barcelona david villa.

:lmao goal.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Arsenal do not have 60 mill to spend. That article was in the sun and they only said that as we sold some property we had. Funny thing is we sold that property months ago. 

I reckon we might have around 35 - 40 mill to actually spend and then player sales on top.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I'm going to crack the shits if we miss out on Zapata. The longer it goes without any real news for Mata, the more it makes me feel like we're just going to end up with Downing out wide and Dann down back. Not bad players, but they hardly scream recruits that can help take us to the top four.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm going to crack the shits if we miss out on Zapata. The longer it goes without any real news for Mata, the more it makes me feel like we're just going to end up with Downing out wide and Dann down back. Not bad players, but they hardly scream recruits that can help take us to the top four.


that. if we got half the players that we apparently had wrapped up this window we'd be sweet :/


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Are Pool still after Enrique? News was that apparently Arsenal were wanting him as well. He's been offered a "fantastic" (Pard's words) new contract but is stalling, likely seeing who comes in for him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> apparently david villais being offered to chelsea and city for 40 mil so they can fund a 91 mil move for fabregas, sanchez and rossi.
> 
> yes. la liga and champions league winner with barcelona david villa.
> 
> :lmao goal.


Funny. Pretty funny Goal thinks 91 million can buy 3 top drawer players like that too :lmao



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm going to crack the shits if we miss out on Zapata. The longer it goes without any real news for Mata, the more it makes me feel like we're just going to end up with Downing out wide and Dann down back. Not bad players, but they hardly scream recruits that can help take us to the top four.


Mata & Zapata would be top signings but Stewart Downing should be nowhere near Liverpool Football Club tbqh.



Magsimus said:


> Are Pool still after Enrique? News was that apparently Arsenal were wanting him as well. He's been offered a "fantastic" (Pard's words) new contract but is stalling, likely seeing who comes in for him.


Looks like Arsenal are snapping him up if Clichy leaves.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

The left back talk has gone quiet. Apparently we're in more need of more central midfielders. MORE.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Well, the latest piece of news to come out of the Sunderland camp is that Big Ol' Steve Bruce has said "I'm not signing any african players, i don't want them missing in January because of Cup of Nations".

Well, all of the players we're "linked" and "in talks with" aren't from Africa anyway so was there a need to say this?

Also Magsimus, apparently you guys are linked with Adel Taarabt after he "Welcomed the link with him to newcastle" :lmao. Crazy Sky Sports they'll make anything up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Zapata, Mata and Cisshoko need to just sign the fuck up already. Tired of Hearing
So much about Downing and Adams.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



JakeC_91 said:


> Well, the latest piece of news to come out of the Sunderland camp is that Big Ol' Steve Bruce has said "I'm not signing any african players, i don't want them missing in January because of Cup of Nations".
> 
> Well, all of the players we're "linked" and "in talks with" aren't from Africa anyway so was there a need to say this?
> 
> Also Magsimus, apparently you guys are linked with Adel Taarabt after he "Welcomed the link with him to newcastle" :lmao. Crazy Sky Sports they'll make anything up.


There goes the chances of Drogba on wearside then.

Yeah he said “People say Newcastle will be good for me, that the fans love players like me. It is fantastic to play in front of 50,000 supporters every week." 

Personally I think he's a complete tool.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Zapata, Mata and Cisshoko need to just sign the fuck up already. Tired of Hearing
> So much about Downing and Adams.


Pretty much. I don't mind Adam, but we have enough in terms of CMs. Those three are the quality players we need.


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Is the thread title going to be changed or what?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I like this one better. Kiz does suck.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> There goes the chances of Drogba on wearside then.
> 
> Yeah he said “People say Newcastle will be good for me, that the fans love players like me. It is fantastic to play in front of 50,000 supporters every week."
> 
> Personally I think he's a complete tool.


Hey....he can turn up in his Chelsea shirt stil 8*D

Yeah, he does sound like a complete tool and probably thinks he was him that put the effort in to bring QPR up and judging by your comment, the fans don't love players like him :lmao.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



JakeC_91 said:


> Hey....he can turn up in his Chelsea shirt stil 8*D
> 
> Yeah, he does sound like a complete tool and probably thinks he was him that put the effort in to bring QPR up and judging by your comment, the fans don't love players like him :lmao.


He also said something about wanting an improved deal for bringing QPR up to the prem. Wouldn't mind seeing him to go to Newcastle just so I can hear about (and possibly see a video of) Joey Barton knocking his brains out at training.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> He also said something about wanting an improved deal for bringing QPR up to the prem. Wouldn't mind seeing him to go to Newcastle just so I can hear about (and possibly see a video of) Joey Barton knocking his brains out at training.


He could just do it regardless on the pitch next season anyway :lmao. I'd actually be happy to see it and buy Barton a pint for doing so. 

Pint subject to jake talking to Joey Barton without getting knocked out or having a *** stubbed out in his eye.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

apparently spurs are battling city and united for rodwell.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

We surrender, we surrender! Go ahead Spurs & City.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

rodwell


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Apparently a number of bookies have stopped taking bets on Defoe joining Arsenal :lmao.
I'm not sure if its a poor signing for Arsenal, or if Spurs are stupid in possibly selling him, Bale, Modric and Crouch in the same window :lmao.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

defoe is still one of the better strikers around. i'd rather have him than crouch.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Defoe and Pav are both good strikers, but we all know the only one 'Arry cares about is his boy Crouchy. Which is a joke because Crouch is one of the shittest strikers around.

Agree with Kiz's pic on Rodwell. Do not want. Do not need. He's all yours Spurs.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Defoe? Alright player. Still can't see the deal going through.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah, just a shame Sunderland are linked with Crouch. He could be the lad we need in our squad to shape our attack.

Anyways, i know all Sunderland fans will be full of joy ¬¬ Cristian Riveros is not leaving the club.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> defoe is still one of the better strikers around. i'd rather have him than crouch.


This x100. Crouch isn't leaving Spurs. Arry' loves him too much to let him go. Defoe would fit right in with Arsenal as well and he wants to leave. Not to mention Spurs don't seem to want him anymore. Don't see why the deal won't go through.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










DONT YOU EVER BADMOUTH 'ARRY AGAIN


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



JakeC_91 said:


> Apparently a number of bookies have stopped taking bets on Defoe joining Arsenal :lmao.
> I'm not sure if its a poor signing for Arsenal, or if Spurs are stupid in possibly selling him, Bale, Modric and Crouch in the same window :lmao.


They stopped taking bets on us signing Insomnia yesterday, don't think they have a clue to be honest. Plenty of people must have put money on it though obviously.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Why is every player on the planet linked to Arsenal? This is Arsenal we are talking about--the the club that disappears when the transfers come along.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> They stopped taking bets on us signing Insomnia yesterday, don't think they have a clue to be honest. Plenty of people must have put money on it though obviously.


I'm becoming one of those people now that just waits until its official on the clubs website now. So, you could just imagine the expression on my face when Elmohamady signed on a 3 year-deal....


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao now they're saying we're signing Larsson, when he decides how long he wants his contract for.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Razor King said:


> Why is every player on the planet linked to Arsenal? This is Arsenal we are talking about--the the club that disappears when the transfers come along.


Welcome to life as a Liverpool fan.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

LOL @ me getting negative rep for saying Modric is world class. I should have known better saying that in an Arsenal thread, about a Spurs player. People also tend to compare him to Fabregas here. Fabre ofcourse had a world class season...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I said Modric was world-class and got away with it, muhahaha! :side:

He is...


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I always find it amusing when people quibble over whether a player is World Class or not, as it's quite possible they both rate the player equally, but have a different expectation of what the term 'World Class' actually constitutes.


----------



## DB

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Jethro said:


> LOL @ me getting negative rep for saying Modric is world class. I should have known better saying that in an Arsenal thread, about a Spurs player. People also tend to compare him to Fabregas here. Fabre ofcourse had a world class season...


Modric is world class (whatever that actually is) and he deserves to be at a better team that Spurs (I'm not just saying that because I'm Arsenal fan, hell he's more than likely too good for us as well). But he isn't as good as Fabregas.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Jethro said:


> LOL @ me getting negative rep for saying Modric is world class. I should have known better saying that in an Arsenal thread, about a Spurs player. People also tend to compare him to Fabregas here. Fabre ofcourse had a world class season...


I didn't bad rep you btw.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

BIG FELLA rumoured to want champions league after seasons of nothing at everton. would have him at city in a heartbeat.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> BIG FELLA rumoured to want champions league after seasons of nothing at everton. would have him at city in a heartbeat.


Top player.

http://www.eatsleepsport.com/arsenal/gunners-line-up-cesc-like-spanish-midfielder-1228362.html
Jurado replacement for Cesc.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



St. Stephen said:


> I always find it amusing when people quibble over whether a player is World Class or not, as it's quite possible they both rate the player equally, but have a different expectation of what the term 'World Class' actually constitutes.


The ultimate definition of League One world class.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

A little bit of respect for Andrews Iniesta, please.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> A little bit of respect for Andrews Iniesta, please.


The useless throbber's had three years in the top flight with us. That's more than enough respect for the performances he's put in. It's laughable that he gets in the Republic team.

For all the decent young players you have coming through, the centre of midfield is a joke. Gibson, Whelan, Andrews. Gone are the days of Keane & Holland. Even Kinsella & that Steve Kean lookalike jobber Lee Carsley did an okay job.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

apparently Sanchez will sign for Barca for £38m , fuck his price has gone up by £10m in a week


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Don't see what the rush is with Fabregas and Barca. He won't crack first team till Xavi retires. This is almost certain, because right now Xavi and Iniesta are the best midfield pairing in the world, and it can stay that way for a couple of years. So its basically gonna be like the Spanish national team, where Cesc is on the bench. Sanchez I have to admit I've never seen before (because I rarely watch Serie A), but it sounds like it would be a good signing for Barca. I was thinking though Barca would benefit from a defensive signing rather than an attacking one this off season. Puyol is 33 and gets injured more often now, so a strong center back should be a priority.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

We could have a semi-decent midfield but Trap prefers grafters over ball players, which I don't have a problem with because he's getting results.
There's decent Irish players to put in midfield but they all have their reasons for not being in the team.
McCarthy: He's always "injured".
Ireland: Talented but a headcase and a cunt.
Gibson: Him and Trap don't get on, at all.
Andrews & Whelan = Xavi & Iniesta.

£38 million for Sanchez? Take him, Barca. Hope he rots there...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> Don't see what the rush is with Fabregas and Barca. He won't crack first team till Xavi retires. This is almost certain, because right now Xavi and Iniesta are the best midfield pairing in the world, and it can stay that way for a couple of years. So its basically gonna be like the Spanish national team, where Cesc is on the bench. Sanchez I have to admit I've never seen before (because I rarely watch Serie A), but it sounds like it would be a good signing for Barca. I was thinking though Barca would benefit from a defensive signing rather than an attacking one this off season. Puyol is 33 and gets injured more often now, so a strong center back should be a priority.


I think they would sort it out someway that Fab plays quite a lot - there was a quote from someone who said he wouldn't be on the bench all the time. Although if I was Pep I would definitely stick with Xavi & Iniesta in the middle rather than funnelling Cesc or Iniesta out wide. Sanchez is a very good player, but again the price is ridiculous. Barca don't seem to care about defenders though :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Charles Nzogbia has apparently Signed with Liverpool according to footballagent1 & Triplessports on Twitter. Can never really trust Twitter but not bad if true.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Charles Nzogbia has apparently Signed with Liverpool.












Thought Liverpool were challenging for top 4? Henderson, Carroll & N'Zogbia (Y)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

As long as we get AT LEAST one of Mata, Cisshoko & Zapata I'll be happy. Still early days.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Chain Gang solider said:


> As long as we get AT LEAST one of Mata, Cisshoko & Zapata I'll be happy. Still early days.


Three quality players but their names are always touted then you end up with nothing. Them three are on a different level of quality compared to Carroll, N'Zogbia & Henderson.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Manchester United winger Gabriel Obertan has played down talk linking him with a move to Lille.
> 
> Reports have suggested that the Ligue 1 side were lining up a loan swoop for Obertan as they look to bolster their squad for next season's UEFA Champions League campaign.


Pfft, only a loan swoop? JUST TAKE HIM.


Or a swap deal for Hazard. :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



cactwma said:


> Three quality players but their names are always touted then you end up with nothing. Them three are on a different level of quality compared to Carroll, N'Zogbia & Henderson.


Yeah pretty damn annoying to say the least. Thats why I'm hoping for at least one of them. Getting all three is a wish.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> NEWCASTLE United stars Charles N’Zogbia and Andy Carroll traded blows in an amazing training ground bust-up.
> 
> The team-mates had to be dragged apart as they went toe-to-toe with one another in a brawl which led to the training session being scrapped.
> 
> But even after being separated, they clashed again in the dressing room and later in the car park at United’s Benton training ground.


In 2009, he must want round 2 then.

N'Zogbia would be excellent for Liverpool (or anyone), can't really ridicule that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> In 2009, he must want round 2 then.
> 
> N'Zogbia would be excellent for Liverpool (or anyone), can't really ridicule that.


He would be a good asset, sure. But playing him regularly would be suicide for a team with top 4 aspirations. He is sort of like Carroll where they stand out above the rest of their team-mates.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

What, Insomnia has signed for The Kop? :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Just take Obertan and his deformed head, please!
Waste of fucking space.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

According to my reliable site Alexis Sanchez is all but completed. He is expected to fly out to Barcelona this week and complete his deal worth 32 million. Seeing as how he was a United target, now you all can go for Ashley Young! Yay!! :hb


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



haribo said:


> Pfft, only a loan swoop? JUST TAKE HIM.
> 
> 
> Or a swap deal for Hazard. :side:


BUT HE'S FAST.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> According to my reliable site Alexis Sanchez is all but completed. He is expected to fly out to Barcelona this week and complete his deal worth 32 million. Seeing as how he was a United target, now you all can go for Ashley Young! Yay!! :hb


De Gea, Young and Jones. 'Tis Alright.

How's those Neymar, Pastore and Lukaku deals shaping up? :side:

HUH?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Neymar seems like it's not gonna happen, haven't heard much about Pastore lately (with the Modric talk dominating everything), and Lukaku is apparently looking very good.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

quite a lot of people on twitter are saying that united never even made a bid for sanchez :no:, probably just udinese trying to push the price up


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Liverpool shouldn't settle for Downing.

If they're going to settle for a player, go after Clint Dempsey. Who is a much better scorer and creator than Downing will ever be. 

I'm surprised there is no rumors regarding Dempsey. I thought he was ready to leave Fulham ... maybe it's still a bit too early.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

read on bbc that united are gonna bid for adel taarabt

surely no one wants that wanker.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

would love if true

Wolves are keen to move for Liverpool defender Paul Konchesky. The 30-year old would cost about £3.5m but is also attracting interest from Portsmouth.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

konchesky gone for 3.5mil? fuck yeah. cissokho plz :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

apparently Chelsea are going to pay porto €15m to get Villas-Boas as their manager, and give him a 5 year contract


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



King Kenny said:


> would love if true
> 
> Wolves are keen to move for Liverpool defender Paul Konchesky. The 30-year old would cost about £3.5m but is also attracting interest from Portsmouth.


Someone is actually willing to pay £3.5m for him? Sell his arse off Kenny!. Also agreed with Rush. Get Cisshoko signed up :side: 

He had a brilliant record last year as manager of Porto. Undefeated in the league, Europa League champions & the Taça de Portuga. Dude has apparently been called the next Jose Mourihno and everything. Even be Jose record of 33 unbeaten games setting a new one of 36.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> De Gea, Young and Jones. 'Tis Alright.


Apparently the De Gea & Young deals are stalling. For what it's worth, De Gea's agent has said he won't be signing a contract until July 1st. Maybe Fergie was looking at Sanchez before completing the Young deal?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

De Gea deal is done IMO, fergie wouldn't have spoke about it otherwise, he is changing agents to Jorge Mendes, who has lots of links with united, so De Gea cant say anything till he changes agents


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

De Gea is as good as done, even if it's not official yet.

Not bothering to get my hopes up about Konchesky being valued at 3.5 mil. Too much going to shit lately. :\


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Liverpool's transfer window in crisis? :side: 

Rumour is that Tranquillo Barnetta will be our next signing, good news as we really need a wide right player.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Seeing as Everton are not signing anybody for about the next 10 years or so, here are some of the finest Bill Kenwright photoshops that have been made into video montages, enjoy.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah, I don't expect anything but David de Gea to United. That seems like it's already done.

But let's be crazy and say you guys somehow don't get him. Who would you go after?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I heard Bothroyd is wanted by Everton....


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Porto coach Andre Villas-Boas looks set to join Chelsea following the sacking of Carlo Ancelotti in May.
> 
> The 33-year-old Villas-Boas guided Porto to the Europa League title last season.
> 
> The Portuguese has a clause in his contract that allows him to leave Porto should another club offer £13.2m for his services.
> 
> In a statement, Porto said they had yet to receive an offer that activated the release clause.
> 
> Porto also clinched a domestic double under Villas-Boas last season, winning the league and the league cup.
> 
> Guus Hiddink has also been linked with a return to Chelsea, where he won the FA Cup as a caretaker manager in 2009.
> 
> Villas-Boas, who speaks fluent English, was a scout for Mourinho at both Chelsea and at Inter Milan.
> 
> He also worked with Bobby Robson during the former England manager's spell in charge of Porto.
> 
> Porto ended the past season unbeaten in the domestic championship with 27 wins in 30 matches, becoming only the second Portuguese club to finish a league season unbeaten, after Benfica in 1972-73.
> 
> More to follow.


BBC sport.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

No offer has been made for him for him to get out of the contract.

He is probably who Arsene has in mind for when he leaves too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

villas-boas going to chelsea opens the door for GUUS to make a glorious return to australia.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Some sites are reporting Villas-Boas as though it already happened.

Would be surprised, though.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Sanchez for 38 million?Jeez..Thats Fab staying at Arsenal another year so.Please god leave United sign a CM n not Charlie Adam!


----------



## zaqw222222

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Goal.com is reporting that Anderlecht has confirmed that they are in talks with Chelsea concerning a move for Romelu Lukaku

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...irm-they-are-in-talks-with-chelsea-concerning


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> Liverpool shouldn't settle for Downing.
> 
> If they're going to settle for a player, go after Clint Dempsey. Who is a much better scorer and creator than Downing will ever be.
> 
> I'm surprised there is no rumors regarding Dempsey. I thought he was ready to leave Fulham ... maybe it's still a bit too early.


I heard a vague rumor about Everton being interested in Dempsey. I think he's fine at Fulham though.

I'm not believing any Chelsea rumors till its a done deal. Two weeks ago they were like Hiddink is almost confirmed, and now where did that go?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I hope Villas-Boas isn't a Sturridge fan... or just brings some of his Porto strikeforce.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> I hope Villas-Boas isn't a Sturridge fan... or just brings some of his Porto strikeforce.


You would. :side:

Sturridge would be a great pick-up for any team, but that would be an absolute blunder for Chelsea to let him go. I don't expect to see that happen.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Mikey Damage said:


> Liverpool shouldn't settle for Downing.
> 
> If they're going to settle for a player, go after Clint Dempsey. Who is a much better scorer and creator than Downing will ever be.
> 
> I'm surprised there is no rumors regarding Dempsey. I thought he was ready to leave Fulham ... maybe it's still a bit too early.


Downing's a better supplier than Dempsey. Looking at the stats from last year, Dempsey scored 12 league goals and made 3 while Downing scored 7 and made 9. Downing's 18 months younger too, which doesn't really mean too much. I still see Dempsey as more of a second striker than a left winger which Downing is, an out & out winger. It all depends what the club wants when looking at them both.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Seb Larsson is strongly rumoured to have signed for Sunderland. As he's available on a free and he's Seb Larsson it looks like it may be true.


Because I know there is 1 Sunderland fan somewhere around here.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I think there's two actually, unless the guy has been talking to himself and rotating between two different sigs.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> I heard a vague rumor about Everton being interested in Dempsey. I think he's fine at Fulham though.
> 
> I'm not believing any Chelsea rumors till its a done deal. Two weeks ago they were like Hiddink is almost confirmed, and now where did that go?


The Dempsey thing came from something I posted on here a few weeks ago that we were interested, Moyes has long been and admirer of Dempsey, tried to sign him from New England before he went to Fulham (I'm guessing we had no money at the time). I'd love him at us, always been a favourite of mine, can't see it coming off though, he seems happy at Fulham.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> Because I know there is 1 Sunderland fan somewhere around here.


Incidentally that's their average attendance for home games.

Larsson will do well though.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

On that question about who I'd want Utd sign other than De Gea: FREY, Adler, Stekelenburg or Lloris.

I'd take them all, maybe in that order, over De Gea who I'm not sold on with still being so young and all.

Also, Barnetta would be a fantastic signing for whoever gets him. Wish Utd would, he's a natural RW/LW so we could have him on the left to solve that side.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



zaqw222222 said:


> *Goal.com* is reporting that Anderlecht has confirmed that they are in talks with Chelsea concerning a move for Romelu Lukaku
> 
> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...irm-they-are-in-talks-with-chelsea-concerning


I imagine most people stopped reading after that :lmao



Renegade™;9856759 said:


> On that question about who I'd want Utd sign other than De Gea: FREY, Adler, Stekelenburg or *Lloris*.
> 
> I'd take them all, maybe in that order, over De Gea who I'm not sold on with still being so young and all.
> 
> Also, Barnetta would be a fantastic signing for whoever gets him. Wish Utd would, he's a natural RW/LW so we could have him on the left to solve that side.


Lloris is the best of them.

Barca are really pissing me off. They think they can set values for OTHER team's players - which is just wrong. They think they rule the world and are really disrespectful to other clubs. Also, why are they spending so much money on essentially players who will be on the bench a lot, when they really don't need to be spending that much money with their financial situation either.

=Heard United have 14 mil buy back clause for Rossi . Didn't know that.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> Because I know there is 1 Sunderland fan somewhere around here.


Yeah, that's me rockhead 8*D. Seb Larsson will be good, and finally this week we're meant to be signing him and westwood.



Magsimus said:


> Incidentally that's their average attendance for home games.
> 
> Larsson will do well though.


Magsimus, well...least you'd be able to see that i'm the one off WF then on August 20th :lmao.


----------



## Bobshin

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

c'mon arsenal!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Heard an absolutely filthy LFC rumour that I feel sad just typing....

£22m and Joe Cole for...... TOM HUDDLESTONE.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



MMN said:


> Heard an absolutely filthy LFC rumour that I feel sad just typing....
> 
> £22m and Joe Cole for...... TOM HUDDLESTONE.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Now that would be more ridiculous than the henderson and carrol fee combined if it happened.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> I think there's two actually, unless the guy has been talking to himself and rotating between two different sigs.


Damn. You're on to me...

Larsson would be ideal for us, real wide player who could get a good cross in, now for a big target man.

Echo reports that Newcastle might be going off Insomnia, maybe because they're rumoured to be getting Barnetta. And Welbeck hasn't ruled out a return up here if he can't get in Utds team this year. 
Ha'way Alex, sign more strikers...:no:


----------



## Kazz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*










Toon paying tribute to Blackpool.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I'd like to propose the next name change for this thread:

The "Everton want but other teams sign" thread.

I'm already depressed, the window isn't a quarter over yet either.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

The new tangerine army, should take their style of football as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Husky said:


> I'd like to propose the next name change for this thread:
> 
> The "Everton want but other teams sign" thread.
> 
> I'm already depressed, the window isn't a quarter over yet either.


I'd go with "The depressing few months for Merseyside clubs" thread.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Apparently Varane will be confirmed as a Real Madrid player today, good never wanted him anyway :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

fuck, going to be an absolute nightmare for me on the next FM if Varane, Neymar, Sanchez etc move :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

some good quotes from De Gea



> With a move to Manchester United seemingly a certainty, Spanish Under-21 keeper David De Gea continues to talk of his admiration for Old Trafford legends Peter Schmeichel and Edwin van der Sar, most recently in an interview published in AS today.
> 
> The Madrid based paper asked the following questions in the build up to Spain U21s encounter with Belarus on Wednesday:
> 
> Q. Is it difficult to deal with the constant speculation about a move to Manchester United?
> 
> A. I try to stay focused on the tournament. It is important that the players only think about this and not things that are written in the media.
> 
> Q. Could it be that a change of agent which goes into affect on July 1, requires that the move to Manchester United will not be made public until then?
> 
> A. No. It’s more the understanding that I need to be focussed on the European Under-21 Championships. Keep my head here and not anywhere else.
> 
> Q. What do you think about the nickname “Van der Gea,” for your resemblance to the former Ajax, Juventus and Manchester United keeper?
> 
> A. Edwin has spent 20 years playing at the highest level. For me he is a reference and a great goalkeeper.
> 
> Q. Which goalkeepers do you admire?
> 
> A. I look at several. But there is no perfect goalkeeper. Each one has flaws and virtues. Van der Sar was one of the best. But I also like Buffon, Casillas and Valdes.
> 
> Q. When you were small, who did you want to emulate?
> 
> A. I liked Peter Schmeichel, when he was at Manchester United. He’s the best I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Oh no RUS how will you live? Owait, you can bide your time till the next bunch of wank over players come along, and you'll be right mate 8*D.

But srsly, fuck you Real.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

How long you giving Villas-Boas at Chelsea? 2 years, doesn't win the CL fuck off. 

First season, FA Cup










Second season, Barca knock Chelsea out of CL










Villas Boas:



















"Fuck off"


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

^:lmao

o'hara to wolves

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/ohara-to-make-molineux-move-210611.html

apparently we're after pato. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

just waiting for porto to knockout chelsea in the champions league if villa-boas goes.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Barca wont pay over the odds for Cesc...
Skysports.com




> Barcelona president Sandro Rosell has reiterated the club will not be paying over the odds to bring Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas back to Camp Nou.
> 
> Fabregas has again been linked with a return to his boyhood club this summer after Arsenal refused to sell the midfielder to Barca 12 months ago.
> 
> Gunners chairman Peter Hill-Wood revealed over the weekend that the Spanish and European champions had been in contact to register their interest in signing Fabregas.
> 
> However, Rosell has warned that Barca are not prepared to meet the Gunners' reported £35million valuation after claiming Fabregas is trying to secure a switch to join Pep Guardiola's squad.
> 
> Value
> 
> "Guardiola knows the values of players and Cesc's is less than €40million. Barcelona will offer less and if they don't accept, then he won't come."
> Sandro Rosell
> Quotes of the week
> "He (Cesc) is doing everything he can to come (here)," Rosell told Catalan station TV3 on Monday night.
> 
> "Guardiola knows the values of players and Cesc's is less than €40million. Barcelona will offer less and if they (Arsenal) don't accept, then he won't come. Pep knows the club is not well-off in terms of money."
> 
> Meanwhile, Barca are expected to seal the signature of Chile forward Alexis Sanchez this week from Udinese, but Rosell appeared cautious.
> 
> "There is nothing closed with Alexis," he said.
> 
> Rosell also revealed that full-back Eric Abidal had rejected a new contract offer from the club and admitted relations with Real Madrid president Florentino Perez were "on standby" after their failure to act against doping allegations aimed at Barca last season by radio station Cadena COPE.
> 
> "I haven't spoken to Florentino Perez since the last game (against Madrid)," he said.
> 
> "My relationship with him is on standby because there are wounds that are still not closed and that need to scar."
Click to expand...


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

"Guardiola knows the values of players"

What's that Pep? ETO'O + 40M FOR ZLATAN?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

If Barca paid 25M for Chygrynsky then they should pay us 50M as Cesc should be worth twice as much as him. Truth be told I think we should accept something closer to 40M, but it's clear that Barca are trying to mess with us as revenge for nabbing Cesc in the first place.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

ibra was obviously the last masterstroke needed to win the champions league


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Downing pictured with andy carroll with a liverpool scarf


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

downing's the one in the middle right


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Goodbye Mata. 

:lmao @ Carroll though.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Preparing to rage.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I wouldn't mind us getting Downing if we were building a squad. He's a player I wouldn't mind having on the bench or starting occasionally. He's a good crosser of the ball, which is what we need. If we end up getting Mata too, I really won't mind, but I just doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i hope we sign mata. apparently silva has been trying to get him over.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

He'd spend his life on the bench with Adam Johnson if he joined City.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> I wouldn't mind us getting Downing if we were building a squad. He's a player I wouldn't mind having on the bench or starting occasionally. He's a good crosser of the ball, which is what we need. If we end up getting Mata too, I really won't mind, but I just doubt that's going to happen.


if we sign Mata then all is good, i don't want our targets to just be people who've played in the prem. Some quality players are needed, Mata for one, a solid left back like Cissokho etc.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> He'd spend his life on the bench with Adam Johnson if he joined City.


yeah but you flogs wouldnt have him


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

We only need Carroll to smash you lot anyway.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

:lmao at Carroll, has he ever been out of a pub/bar in his life?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



united_07 said:


> Downing pictured with andy carroll with a liverpool scarf


Andy Carroll in a bar.....SHOCK HORROR!!!!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

French media are reporting that PSG have made a bid for Berbatov, tbh i wouldnt be that annoyed if he went if it meant that danny welbeck would get more chances


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Pool fans clutching at straws trying to say its photoshoped now









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



haribo said:


> "Guardiola knows the values of players"
> 
> What's that Pep? ETO'O + 40M FOR ZLATAN?


Pep pisses me off immesurably. Who is HE to name the prices of other players?



united_07 said:


> Downing pictured with andy carroll with a liverpool scarf


This is LOL.



BkB Hulk said:


> I wouldn't mind us getting Downing if we were building a squad. He's a player I wouldn't mind having on the bench or starting occasionally. He's a good crosser of the ball, which is what we need. If we end up getting Mata too, I really won't mind, but I just doubt that's going to happen.


He is a good crosser of the ball, but if you are challenging for top 4 you need someone who has more than one attribute.



united_07 said:


> French media are reporting that PSG have made a bid for Berbatov, tbh i wouldnt be that annoyed if he went if it meant that danny welbeck would get more chances


Say what? Welbeck over Berbatov?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

I'd hate to be an atletico fan this transfer window, looks like Reyes is off to Turkey, De Gea leaving, Aguero has said he wants to move to their biggest local rivals and Forlan is leeaving as well


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah, like I said, I'd rather see him as more of a squad player. Get me Mata too and I'll be fine.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Villas-Boas resigns from FC Porto. Must definitely be coming to Chelsea. He seems promising, but I wouldn't get my hopes up and say he is Chelsea's savior. Pretty sexy looking dude in all honesty.

Now start getting some fucking players


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

do you weak skinny jeans by any chance cockhead?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Should bring HULK with him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i'd rather not have to face hulk/torres/drogba up front, so no, he shouldnt


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

hulk > torres. 

:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

You have four defenders and three HOLDING MIDS. You fear no strike force.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Porto striker Hulk has hinted he could follow Chelsea target Andre Villas-Boas to the Premier League. "If there is a good opportunity for me and for the club, a transfer could take place," the striker said.




And nah Kiz, I'm not ALEXHUMPH



> Barcelona's negotiations to sign Udinese winger Alexis Sanchez have broken down and now Manchester City are back in pole position to sign the Chile international, according to the Daily Star.


STUPID!


----------



## Josh

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

good luck with hulk. porto said they won't negotiate with chelsea. his buyout clause is something like 65 million.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

SANCHEZ. the bentley is waiting.

chelsea are more likely to get falcao. hulk's release clause is ridiculously large, nudging 100 mil i believe.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> SANCHEZ. the bentley is waiting.


Is that the name for City's bench?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



> Radamel Falcao's agent admits the Porto striker would be happy to join Andre Villas-Boas if he takes over at Chelsea


Sky Sports. More likely than Hulk.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> Is that the name for City's bench?


not even we have spent 50 mil on a spud yet.

sanchez would start. silva on the left, sanchez on the right. SPEED.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Rockhead said:


> Is that the name for City's bench?


:lmao

Wouldn't mind seeing another few strikers join Chelsea, just so Sturridge leaves.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

4-5-1 for city next year


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Hart
Richards---Kompany---Coke Toure---Kolarov
Sanchez--Barry--YAYA--Ninja De Jong--Silva







Tevez​
(Y)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

That Downing picture is fake btw, the wonders of photoshop.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> Hart
> Richards---Kompany---Coke Toure---Kolarov
> Sanchez--Barry--YAYA--Ninja De Jong--Silva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tevez​
> (Y)


:lmao

Sanchez to Citeh is funny.

Hulk isn't even that good.

Falcao's rumour is funny, his coach is moving so one of their best players is going too for 25 million? K.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

FCP HULK > BkB HULK tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah but anyone > Carrick.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Would not mind at all if HULK came to Chelsea.

If we get Villas-Boas as manager and GUUS as director of football, this is gonna be pretty ridiculous tbh.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

What a waste of Guus's talent that would be. Get Avram as a director instead :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Assuming that is what happens, both will be sacked at the end of the year when you don't win the CL/PL double anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

they will be sacked even if they do


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Roman hears there's an Emirates Cup and sacks them for not winning that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

WHY YOU NO BRING WORLD CUP TO CHELSEA


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> Assuming that is what happens, both will be sacked at the end of the year when you don't win the CL/PL double anyway.


This :lmao

Posted this before - 75% sure this is how Chelsea's next 2 years will pan out.

First season, FA Cup










Second season, Barca knock Chelsea out of CL










Villas Boas:



















"Fuck off"


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

All I can say on the Villas-Boas matter is that I'm very worried. This has recipe of total disaster.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



BkB Hulk said:


> Assuming that is what happens, both will be sacked at the end of the year when you don't win the CL/PL double anyway.


YEAHHHHHH

I agree with Joel. This could end up being horrible. I would rather put my faith in Hiddink than a man who only managed a major team for a year (despite him winning trophies at Porto). Hopefully all ends well.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah, I'm not sure how I feel about it yet, either. I mean, that's great that he went undefeated and won a treble. Really, really great.

But he's as old as Frank Lampard.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Boas resigned, does that mean Chelsea don't have to pay the £15 million compensation?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

boas pays it himself.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Porto went undefeated? Whoah. He will be a top manager, but Chelsea is a different world - a top club.

Apparently, Falcao will be moving to Chelsea or Arsenal regardless of whether Boas goes.

TALKSPORT though :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Honestly, I think this one is up to the squad. If they let AVB inject his philosophy into the club, they're gonna do really, really well.

Sadly, that's the question. _Will they_ let him?

Looking at you, BIG MAN and Lamps.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

He'll be gone if he doesn't win the CL.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Evo said:


> Honestly, I think this one is up to the squad. If they let AVB inject his philosophy into the club, they're gonna do really, really well.
> 
> Sadly, that's the question. _Will they_ let him?
> 
> Looking at you, BIG MAN and Lamps.


Highly, highly doubt it. Abramovich wants instant success, and I really cannot see that with AVB. IF Abramovich let him build his own team over years and instill his philosophy within the CLUB, not just the current team, then you will probably rule English football, if not world football along with Barca.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

boas is incredibly talented. to go undefeated is no small feat, especially with teams like benfica and sporting around in portugal. at only 33 too, he has already been called the next mourinho (who, of course was highly successful at porto before moving to chelsea).


----------



## zaqw222222

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Chelsea confirms interest in Villas-boas

http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~2379963,00.html


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

It's about time we got a new number 9 in imo, haven't signed anyone for at least a couple of days. 










:side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Magsimus said:


> It's about time we got a new number 9 in imo, haven't signed anyone for at least a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


You shouldn't have let Shefki Kuqi go. If he wasn't number 9 quality I don't know what is!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Jason Roberts?


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Ive got a feeling it's going to be a very good bit of business.He already knows the club inside out, he already has a very good relationship with the more influential players from his previous spell at the club and has a wealth of experience for a guy his age. Chelsea is a different kettle of fish to porto and the Premier League is worlds apart from the Portugese Superleague but the guy already knows how the league works and has been endorse by some pretty big names in English football. Mourinho called him "his eyes and ears"during his time at Porto and Chelsea


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Shepard said:


> Jason Roberts?


He's back to number 30 for a reason! He's a really good striker with one missing attribute; he can't finish for shit.

He's a great partner to play alongside because of all the work he does but as a lone striker he doesn't cut it.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

A fella on an Everton forum reckons N'Zogbia has gone to Sunderland.

If true, furious isn't the word.


----------



## lee20794

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> boas is incredibly talented. to go undefeated is no small feat, especially with teams like benfica and sporting around in portugal. at only 33 too,


Is there any Chelsea players that are older than him?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



lee20794 said:


> Is there any Chelsea players that are older than him?


No, but he's less than a year older than Lampard and Drogba, unbelievable


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Excluding Guus Hiddink, there isn't really a free agent, or even a manager with a job that is really the pick to try and get Chelsea that Champions League trophy than AVB. Hes young, but to do what he has accomplished in two years is remarkable. Not seeing the huge risk in going for him.

The Mirror says he already has the job, whereas there is not really any confirmation so far. Would be suprised if Falcao joins him, considering they already have Torres and Drogba. Wouldn't be too suprised if he signs Moutinho to fill the aging slot of Lampard, but he isn't a goalscorer. Can't see any big buys he would (if he takes the job) go for.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Actually, HILARIO (our biggest signing so far this summer), at a ripe 35 years, is older than AVB.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah Boas to Chelsea is pretty much a done deal. Unless he resigned from Porto to do nothing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

HILARIO for Chelsea manager.

TALKSPORT saying it's between us and City for Cissokho. Shouldn't be getting my hopes up for shitty reports, but we need to make a good signing soon.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

City are linked with every player under the sun. Cissokho is a left back, isn't he?
What do City need him for? They have Kolarov and I think Zabaleta can play either side.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Yeah, plus the report has him valued at 9 mil. Anyone who knows anything about football knows that means he's far too cheap for City. :side:

Keep in mind, it's also Talksport.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

depth. kolarov is our only decent left back, with bridge being the other. zabaletta is a right sided player really.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Silent Alarm said:


> What do City need him for?


since when has that mattered to city


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

Not sure what's going on with Sanchez, but:



> Alexis Sanchez could be confirmed as a Barcelona player in the next couple of days with the player's Spanish representative claiming the deal is now "80% done".
> 
> Sanchez will move to Camp Nou in a €45 million deal, part of which will see Spain Under-21 forward Jeffren Suarez move in the other direction and play for Udinese.


From the little I've seen of Jeffren, I thought he was decent. Probably a good pick up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

u jelly josh that we're looking at playing and you have peter crouch and tom huddlestone stinking up the joint.

apparently boas will have 80 mil to spend.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

We'll sell him Jovanovic for 50 mil.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

by huddlestone do you mean the best young midfielder in england


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

garry barry is the best young midfielder in england


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Kiz said:


> depth. kolarov is our only decent left back, with bridge being the other. zabaletta is a right sided player really.


I heard Bridge might be shown the door. True? Not true?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*

i would assume so, large contract with no real use, similar to bellamy. which would mean kolarov is the only one capable of playing left back. probably one of the few positions we need a new player (midfield also).


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

title change!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Bridge is rubbish so it wouldn't surprise me if he left. City will have to give him a golden handshake though as he's on lolsome wages.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Joke's going to be on Mikey when we get Mata, Cissokho and Zapata, while Arsenal wind up with Arsene only spending 5 mil on French teenagers for his dungeon. :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Joke's going to be on Mikey when we get Mata, Cissokho and *Zapata*, while Arsenal wind up with Arsene only spending 5 mil on French teenagers for his dungeon. :side:





> Cristian Zapata's agent has played down reports the Udinese defender is set to complete a move to Liverpool.
> 
> Last week the Colombia international was quoted as saying he was close to sealing a deal with the Premier League giants.
> 
> Bayern Munich had also made an approach for the 24-year-old, who was previously a target of Arsenal.
> But his agent, Massimo Italiani, believes Zapata's comments may have been misunderstood and suggested his immediate future will be best served by staying with Udinese.
> "The statements coming from South America travel too many miles and sometimes they have different meanings from the original ones," he told notiziariosportivo.com.
> 
> No news
> 
> "There is no news regarding his future.
> 
> "Of course, his dream is to play in the Premier League one day, but to leave a club like Udinese you need a request from a big club.
> 
> "Cristian will now be involved in the Copa America and we hope he will be a key figure after having a fantastic season with his club.
> 
> "Udinese is the ideal environment for him to grow without much pressure."
> 
> Zapata helped Udinese finish fourth in last season's Serie A and he still has two years left on his contract at the Stade Friuli
> 
> SkySports


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Josh said:


> by huddlestone do you mean the best young midfielder in england


this serious?



Chain Gang solider said:


>



"You need a request from a big club"

This is lol.

AVB wants Eto'o apparently. Shit. Fucking Citeh & Chelsea.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Downing and Adam it is.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Joke's going to be on Mikey when we get Mata, Cissokho and Zapata, while Arsenal wind up with Arsene only spending 5 mil on French teenagers for his dungeon. :side:












"French."










"English."










"...French."










"...English."










"French!"










"English!"










"Mexican."


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Evo said:


> "French."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "English."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...French."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...English."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "French!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "English!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mexican."


This is superb.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> title change!


ouch. mostly because its true. Kiz sucks should've been left in the title imo.


:lmao at Evo's pictures. awesome.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



> Andre Villas-Boas appointed Chelsea manager on three-year contract.
> 
> sky sports


Good coach imo.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

confirmed?

http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sco...m-Andre-Villas-Boas-as-their-new-manager.html

destiny beat me to it


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

if official that means i must now stop liking Villas-Boas and start hating him with a passion. shame really.


----------



## D17

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I wonder how long VIllas-Boas will last?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Good, now start signing strikers Andre, and lots of them.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal thread. And then the rest of the loser clubs you losers support. (kiz suc*



Husky said:


> A fella on an Everton forum reckons N'Zogbia has gone to Sunderland.
> 
> If true, furious isn't the word.


Oh god please be true. I don't even care if we have to pay ridiculous wages, we need someone like him. We've apparently signed the Korean lad and bid for Whickham too 

And :lmao at those Wenger/Daglish pics


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Shepard said:


> Oh god please be true. I don't even care if we have to pay ridiculous wages, we need someone like him. We've apparently signed the Korean lad and bid for Whickham too
> 
> And :lmao at those Wenger/Daglish pics


Sunderland think they are getting Wickham? What the fuck.


West Brom want 4m for Odemwingie - LOL. Wenger doesn't want to pay him big wages. Tbh, you should be jumping at the chance to play for a football club with the prestige of Arsenal Football Club. It's still going to be decent wages, unless Kroenke doesn't want us to be paying stupid wages anymore like Denilson & Diaby who think they are comfortable here and don't give a fuck about the club.

Sickening.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Sunderland won't pay over-the-top wages, we're in a precarious position anyway and i doubt Ellis Short will put much amount of money into the club after taking the clubs £20 million debt on before, hence why we never got the Darren bent transfer fee in january to spend, instead a £6 mill deal for Sess and a loan deal for Muntari.

Anyway, if its true we've signed that Ji Dong Won then wow what a turn around. He said not too long ago he was torn between Sunderland and PSV. 

Still, the best news is that Seb Larsson is on wearside for a medical


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Wickham supposedly told friends he wants to go to Liverpool and will wait for them to bid. Will be pissed if this doesn't prove true and he's at Sunderland by this time next week.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Tbh if we sign him i'll be incredibly amazed, the only reason I could possibly think of would be he's essentially guaranteed to start for us. Looks like having one fit striker might pay off...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

With the way our window is going, it wouldn't at all shock me if you got him. Then we'll pay you 35 mil to get him in a year.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

So Steve Bruce finally got the Dong he's been craving for weeks? 

So many possible headlines.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Just so long as he's better than Henderson.

Looking forward to seeing the shirts with 'Dong' on the back this year 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Wes Brown is jumping at the chance to join Sunderland now that he could be playing with Dong.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

lol at everyone.

city will clean up.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

This transfer is proving that every average English players is worth an extra 10-20 million, thanks to Manchester United & Liverpool.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> This transfer is proving that every average English players is worth an extra 10-20 million, thanks to Manchester United & Liverpool.


Tbf the teams are the ones who value their player so damn high and it happens every year :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Tbf the teams are the ones who value their player so damn high and it happens every year :side:


Sunderland just didn't care about how much we got for Henderson.

anyways....

I Would love us to sign Shane Long, as the prospect of having Long Dong up front is mouthwatering. 8*D

(Note: We're not linked with him, its just wishful thinking).


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

umad bro. 

yeah the english thing is expected nowadays


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> *Sunderland just didn't care about how much we got for Henderson.*
> 
> anyways....
> 
> I Would love us to sign Shane Long, as the prospect of having Long Dong up front is mouthwatering. 8*D
> 
> (Note: We're not linked with him, its just wishful thinking).


Pretty sure we originally bid around £12m or so but Sunderland wanted over £16m for him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> *Sunderland just didn't care about how much we got for Henderson.*
> 
> anyways....
> 
> I Would love us to sign Shane Long, as the prospect of having Long Dong up front is mouthwatering. 8*D
> 
> (Note: We're not linked with him, its just wishful thinking).


Say wha?


----------



## Josh

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

apparently bojan to roma is a done deal


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Roma are becoming Barca B. Such a shame to see such an illustrious club turned into a feeder team. Totti should have a word with the new American owners.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

i presume these new owners have got some money, because weren't roma in pretty bad financial trouble a while ago?

i like bojan though, think he could go alright at roma.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Pretty sure we originally bid around £12m or so but Sunderland wanted over £16m for him.





cactwma said:


> Say wha?


I forgot to add the word "Fans".


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Would really like to see Wickham sign for Sunderland, as it means he wont go to liverpool, he will get far more first team opportunities at sunderland


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Hughton confirmed as Birmingham manager. Top bloke, hope he brings them up.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Hughton confirmed as Birmingham manager. Top bloke, hope he brings them up.


Agreed, still don't understand how Hughton was dropped as Newcastle manager.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Coz Hughton isn't Ashley's drinking and gambling buddy like Pardew (Y).


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I'm happy to see AVB go to Chelsea. This increases their chances of CL victory even more. The only scary thing is:

Terry: Ya man, ya know I'm the leader of men?

He's as old as the senior players of Chelsea and the egos of them would definitely interfere since the Chelsea lot aren't the brightest. It'll be interesting how Abra manages this.

Mid-season. Abra fires Chelsea manager and the starting 11 and buys all the strikers around, with Suarez as the keeper. A keeper who can score--brilliant!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Ashley Young had his medical today according to quite a lot of sources

edit: and proof


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

thats not reaaalllyyy proof


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Now that AVB is wrapped up we can actually start trying to get players.

I don't see an article of Bojan to Roma, but I think Bojan is a good striker. Think he should have moved anyways because he won't crack the starting lineup for Barcelona for the next two years, and should be playing first team football.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

well it was where phil jones was pictured having his medical, at bridgewater hospital in manchester


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

watching omnisport now but how fucking solid is martin jol. big guy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Ashley Young joins the brigade of big money moves for average English players.

Linked with Sanchez and ending up with Young (Y)



+seen interview with Allardyce before. Truly must see stuff. They asked him if they thought fans were worrying about them not playing the 'West Ham way'. He replied by saying "The West Ham way which got them relgated?" BURNED.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

nice picture post, evo.

arsenal clearly got the wrong mexican (Vela). there is a nice striker playing in Mexico right now, Reyna, but he's 26. Still wouldn't seeing him at Arsenal, though. Good player.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Has he not been offered the Barca or Madrid job yet? Since he could win the double with them every year...

Absolute clown that believes his own hype (that he creates).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



cactwma said:


> Ashley Young joins the brigade of big money moves for average English players.
> 
> Linked with Sanchez and ending up with Young (Y)
> .


he has been linked with united far longer than sanchez has been this summer, also they are different types of players, and i would say £15m for Young is a fairly good price if you compare it with other deals in recent times


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Has he not been offered the Barca or Madrid job yet? Since he could win the double with them every year...
> 
> Absolute clown that believes his own hype (that he creates).


He might be up his own arse and play football that makes you want to rip your eyes out but his track record speaks for itself. He did a great job with us & Bolton with next to no money. He didn't get a fair chance at your place but he'll do well for West Ham next year.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Agreed, still don't understand how Hughton was dropped as Newcastle manager.


Nor do I to be perfectly honest, but i'm just glad he's with us now.

SAVEUS.CHRISHUGHTON


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Nige™ said:


> He might be up his own arse and play football that makes you want to rip your eyes out but his track record speaks for itself. He did a great job with us & Bolton with next to no money. He didn't get a fair chance at your place but he'll do well for West Ham next year.


This.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7000587,00.html



> Blackburn Rovers manager Steve Kean has insisted he is under no pressure to sell in-demand defender Christopher Samba.
> 
> Arsenal have been strongly linked with an interest in the towering centre-back, while their North London rivals Tottenham Hotspurhave also recently been mentioned.
> 
> Rovers recently parted company with promising stopper Phil Jones to Manchester United, but Keane has stressed that switch does not mean further high-profile exits from Ewood Park are in the offing. Fucking Champions League. There's more chance of Andy Murray winning Wimbledon!
> 
> "We don't have to sell him," he said. "He signed a five-year contract in the last window. He's one of the players we would like keep.
> 
> Kean continued: "We're going to try and hold on to all our good players.
> 
> "It was difficult with Phil because he got the opportunity to go to Manchester United and he wanted to play Champions League football now and we're not there yet. *I'm sure we will be in the next three or four seasons*."


:lmao

The worrying thing is I'm sure he & the owners believe it. They don't realise how close we were to going down and how if we maintain the same form we did since that muppet took over next season, there's more than a good chance we'll drop.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

:lmao Kean actually said that? Bloody hell.

Nobody knows why Hughton went tbh, probably because he disagreed with Ashley. Ridiculous sacking.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

:lmao i was listening to that when he was on talksport this morning


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Funny shit from Keane. How he thinks Blackburn will even be in the top 6 is byond belief with the competition from 6 established clubs.


http://www.welcometothegunnerstown.com/arsenal/2011/6/22/wttgt-exclusive-arsenal-defender-sold.html

10m deal for Clichy to PSG apparently. Happy with the sum, can contribute to quality signings.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

But not doubt it will contribute to brining in 3 or 4 19 year olds from France


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

:lmao at Steve Kean


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Husky said:


> :lmao at Steve Kean


To be fair, Martinez said Wigan could get a top 10 finish this season. They're the worst team in the league.


----------



## DB

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



cactwma said:


> http://www.welcometothegunnerstown.com/arsenal/2011/6/22/wttgt-exclusive-arsenal-defender-sold.html
> 
> 10m deal for Clichy to PSG apparently. Happy with the sum, can contribute to quality signings.


Happy to see the back of Clichy. Way too accident prone.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I see Blackburn as relegation fodder this season, the club is run by a bunch of delusional fools who know nothing about the game, a fairly average squad aswell


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> To be fair, Martinez said Wigan could get a top 10 finish this season. They're the worst team in the league.


I'd like to see them hit a top 10 finish after they lose the guy who's just about single-handedly saved their last two seasons.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

We've confirmed Westwood and Larsson, all I can hope is that it doesn't spell the end for Gordon, IMO when he's fit then he's easily one of the better keepers in the league (no bias at all...)


Dong and Gibson are due for medicals in the next week too, slow but steady progress at least.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



coopieroLCFC said:


> I see Blackburn as relegation fodder this season, the club is run by a bunch of delusional fools who know nothing about the game, a fairly average squad aswell


Everything about us since Big Sam left would suggest that and you would think the owners, manager & players would see that based on the slide we went on.

We do need some seriously good signings to make us anywhere near a safe mid-table team. We have some good youngsters in Hoillet & Olsson. Aside from that there's Robinson's who's been brilliant for us as well as Salgado, but he's getting on now. Apart from that we lack a goal scorer, a strong central midfielder and a reliable centre half.

Givet, Samba & Nelsen are all decent but they switch off too easily at the back and cost us goals/games. I don't rate N'Zonzi at all and Grella & Andrews aren't up to it. Dunn & Pedersen aren't central midfielders and are inconsistent beyond belief, as is Emerton who to be fair to him had a decent run at the end of the season.

Unless we can bring in a replacement for Jones, a good central midfielder and a striker, we'll be down there with the three promoted teams and Wigan next season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Should sign Jermaine Jones full time because more Americans in the prem = yay!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Landon Donovan. Too good for Serie A. (or so says his agent)


----------



## lee20794

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Everything about us since Big Sam left would suggest that and you would think the owners, manager & players would see that based on the slide we went on.
> 
> We do need some seriously good signings to make us anywhere near a safe mid-table team. We have some good youngsters in Hoillet & Olsson. Aside from that there's Robinson's who's been brilliant for us as well as Salgado, but he's getting on now. Apart from that we lack a goal scorer, a strong central midfielder and a reliable centre half.
> 
> Givet, Samba & Nelsen are all decent but they switch off too easily at the back and cost us goals/games. I don't rate N'Zonzi at all and Grella & Andrews aren't up to it. Dunn & Pedersen aren't central midfielders and are inconsistent beyond belief, as is Emerton who to be fair to him had a decent run at the end of the season.
> 
> Unless we can bring in a replacement for Jones, a good central midfielder and a striker, we'll be down there with the three promoted teams and Wigan next season.


How do you rate Mame Biram Diouf? I can't see him staying at United.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Jozy Altidore. Set the league alight in his one season with Hull...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Donovan should have signed with Everton after he was on loan there. Had quite an impressive loan period. Probably won't get an opportunity like that again, since he will be hitting 30 soon.

Altidore is garbage. But he does seem to turn up in a U.S. shirt, which is all I care about anyways.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Should sign Jermaine Jones full time because more Americans in the prem = yay!


I hope so. As his loan spell went on, the better he got. His energy is frightening. At the Bolton game he was all over the place. From all accounts both sides want a permanent deal and we could do with bringing him & someone else in to play alongside him in the centre like Gardner or Hitzlsperger.



lee20794 said:


> How do you rate Mame Biram Diouf? I can't see him staying at United.


Awful. He's a crap version of Jason Roberts in the sense that he runs around a lot, doesn't fill you with confidence he will score but gets the odd goal, but unlike Roberts he's very clumsy and doesn't keep the ball well.

Fergie should be embarrassed to have forked out the money he did for him. Truly shocking!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Evo said:


> Landon Donovan. Too good for Serie A. (or so says his agent)


He's more than good enough for the Premier League, as he proved at Everton.



Rockhead said:


> Donovan should have signed with Everton after he was on loan there. Had quite an impressive loan period. Probably won't get an opportunity like that again, since he will be hitting 30 soon.


He would have been more than willing to sign for Everton, we couldn't afford him though, surprise, surprise. Needless to say he was a huge fan favourite at Everton.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Nige™ said:


> He's a crap version of Jason Roberts


I was gonna comment on this then remembered he scored the winner at our place :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yeah I remember he said the only premier league club he would sign for was Everton. I remember watching Everton a lot at the time, he fit in very well. Did miss a sitter in one of the FA Cup matches that made me go fpalm though. LA Galaxy should lower his price and let him go in January.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It's more MLS than LA Galaxy.

And Jermaine Jones is a very nice player. Blackburn could do worse. They should look at his U.S teammate, Michael Bradley. For some reason, McLeish didn't want to do a permanent deal on his loan. Even though, Houiller was interested in that. 

Jones and Bradley have looked good together during the Gold Cup ... if Blackburn had 10 million or so throw around, that'd be a nice duo in the midfield.

/biased opinion


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Magsimus said:


> I was gonna comment on this then remembered he scored the winner at our place :side:


Yes he did! It was a very opportunistic goal, and he got all cocky about it in his celebration because he scored the weekend before too.

He scored at your place too in 2007 when we won 2-0. We always win at St. James nowadays. All of our last 5 I believe.




Mikey Damage said:


> Jones and Bradley have looked good together during the Gold Cup ... if Blackburn had 10 million or so throw around, that'd be a nice duo in the midfield.


£10m plus the cash from the Phil Jones deal apparently. I've not seen much of Bradley so I can't comment. I'd really like Craig Gardner or Thomas Hitzlsperger. I wanted Jamie O'Hara but the little bitch has gone to Wolves.

I wouldn't mind that Josh McEachran if that's how it's spelt on loan for a year if Chelsea would let him go out on loan.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Altidore is garbage. But he does seem to turn up in a U.S. shirt, which is all I care about anyways.


I always used to sign him when I played FM, great potential player, or used to be. Was expecting big things when he came to England, didn't exactly go to plan :lmao

And I rate Bradley highly, wouldn't mind use having a bid for him, if I recall right we were interested in Jan, not sure though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Yeah I remember he said the only premier league club he would sign for was Everton. I remember watching Everton a lot at the time, he fit in very well. Did miss a sitter in one of the FA Cup matches that made me go fpalm though. LA Galaxy should lower his price and let him go in January.


That was in the league against Spurs, I remember watching it, 2-0 down and Landon had the chance to equalise, it was a horrible miss but it doesn't deter from his time with us. He done a signing session at the Everton shop next to the ground before he went back, I got there early and it was dead. Then about 10 minutes before it started filling up. I got a magazine signed and shook his hand, I came outside the shop and the queue was literally about a mile down the road, he was amazingly popular amongst the fans. He got a massive standing ovation during his last home game as well. Gutted we never signed him permanently


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Bradley is a nice player. I'm mad that he won't be picked up at Villa. Really hope some Premier League club picks him up. 

Another player I've liked while watching the Gold Cup is Alejandro Bedoya. Looks good when you stick him on the wings. Is also a good guy for a midtable prem club.

Time to end my biased opinion :side:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

http://community.footballpools.com/...adley-everton-to-sign-usa-confederations-cup/

That's not THE article but we were linked with Bradley for 2 consecutive summers, and apparently he wanted to sign. Every time I've seen him play for America he's impressed me an awful lot, I think he would have been a great signing for us. Didn't see him much for Villa though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Nige™;9868988 said:


> Yes he did! It was a very opportunistic goal, and he got all cocky about it in his celebration because he scored the weekend before too.
> 
> He scored at your place too in 2007 when we won 2-0. We always win at St. James nowadays. All of our last 5 I believe.


Whoever the manager is, whatever players are out there Blackburn always win at St James'. Though Pederson punched one in a few years back, the prick 

So Barton evened it by punching him 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Bradley is a good, verging on the level of great player. He's a two-way player, which is a huge bonus to any club who would want him. Great motor, will give you a high-energy 90 minutes. Good finisher. The only downside is he's just an average passer. But I think that can be improved upon, especially in a good system. Houiller wouldn't play him, but he wanted to sign him permanently. 

Right now, I'd take Bradley over Song in the Arsenal midfield in a heartbeat. 

And in defense of Altidore, that Hull team was garbage. But, he's not even close to his hype level. Huge disappointment, imo. I've already moved onto Juan Agudelo. Who is only 18, but a much more intelligent and technical player than Altidore is at age 21. Can't wait for Agudelo to move in 2012 or 2013.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

LOL at Donovan being too good for Serie A. He couldn't hack it in Serie A and he probably knows it. It's a completely different type of football to what he plays. He really should hurry up and get over to the Premier League as his time is running out. He's 29 now, and given how important pace is to his game, I can't see any Premier League sides paying big money to bring him over once he's the wrong side of 30.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Whoever the manager is, whatever players are out there Blackburn always win at St James'. Though Pederson punched one in a few years back, the prick
> 
> So Barton evened it by punching him 8*D


Paul Gallagher punched one in when we played you there in December 2002 for another win at St James, the year before you last beat us just after Souness left us for you. It was funny at the time when Gamst scored that one because it was only a couple of years after the Gallagher one, which was also 1-0, plus I think it got Souness the bullet did it not?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I still feel like MLS players should pay to get into the Premier League, rather than clubs buying them. But that's just a part of the long list of anti-American soccer jokes I have. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

hey now, the last MLS player to jump straight into the Prem turned out to be a good one. Stuart Holden.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Paul Gallagher punched one in when we played you there in December 2002 for another win at St James, the year before you last beat us just after Souness left us for you. It was funny at the time when Gamst scored that one because it was only a couple of years after the Gallagher one, which was also 1-0, plus I think it got Souness the bullet did it not?


Well anything that contributes to a Souness sacking can only be a good thing. I'll let him off for it then. 

Definitely a "bogey" team though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Since United said they were interested in Varane:



> Raphael Varane is to sign for Real Madrid from Lens. President Gervais Martel told Lens supporters that Varane - who has just 23 Ligue 1 matches under his belt in a season that saw the club relegated - had met with Real coach Jose Mourinho and the deal is done.


Another one bites the dust. :hb

Madrid actually finally might have bought a signing they need. Carvalho won't be their starting CB much longer, and idk who's next on the peking order, but its good to have a promising CB.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

The club came out and said we were interested in Varane? Must have missed that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Idk weren't they? I swear some United fans were posting about Varane in here.

Edit.



united_07 said:


> reports in france suggets that united have made a €10m bid for Varane, sending him back out on loan for the first year. Another centre back 8*D :side: , dont know how his price has doubled within a month
> 
> also other rumours suggest that fergie wants to bid for charlie adam..NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


And apparently united 07 already addressed the Varane to Madrid rumors. Oh well.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I wish we'd leave the defense, strikers and wingers (if we get Young) alone, and finalise some buys in goal & centre mid. Varane certainly isn't a player we _needed_.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I haven't a clue who that Varane fella is so I'm not that heart-broken about it. He'll probably get lost amongst all the superstars at Madrid and end up back in France in a year or two anyway.

Jones done, Young tomorrow (probably) and De Gea in a week or two. I wouldn't mind a midfielder but if it's just them three, I'm happy with that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

new rumour: freddy adu to barcelona.

swear this is legit.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



> Madrid actually finally might have bought a signing they need. Carvalho won't be their starting CB much longer, and idk who's next on the peking order, but its good to have a promising CB.


Raul Albiol and Pepe will be their first choice CB's I reckon. Albiol is ridiculously underrated, damn good defender.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

He was magnificent at Valencia. But from what I gathered, he struggled at Real this past season and hasn't really delivered yet on his expectations before his move.

Still a fine defender I would take at Arsenal any day of the week.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I completely forgot about Albiol and Pepe. Albiol doesn't crack first team, probably why he struggled at Real last season. I'm trying to remember who Real's CB's were the season before last. I know Pepe was out for a while with injury, and Carvalho obviously wasn't there. Was it Albiol, and who else? Can't believe I can't remember.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I thought due to the new formation pepe is moving up to a more midfield role?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Garay? Is he still at Madrid?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Apparently it was Albiol and Arbeloa in the center that year.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I'm halfway across the country with family and I've been without my FIFA 11 for almost a week.

This is terrible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

real madrid have pepe, who is just about to hit his prime, carvalho, arbeloa (a true left back), albiol and garay who would all be above him at center back. i believe altintop is also capable of playing anywhere in defence.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



> Stewart Downing is now a step closer to joining Liverpool after reportedly being told he may leave Aston Villa, provided the Reds are able to pay a £19 million transfer fee for the England winger


Now all we need is for the Adam transfer to go through, and the thread title will be spot on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

19 mil :lmao

hazard would be around that same price and 10000x better.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yeah but Kenny doesn't care all that matters is that they are










*ENGLISH!!*


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Even $10m is ridiculous for Downing. Could probably sign the likes of Barnetta, whom is a better player, for that amount.

Noticed a few articles confirming Neymar to Real Madrid. If he did join, how exactly does he fit in their system? Neymar - Higuain/Benzema - Ronaldo? Throw in Kaka, Ozil, di Maria to play. Also Xabi Alonso and Nuri Sahin in behind them. Regardless, they are going to have an amazing bench.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It was Albiol and Pepe in the centres then when Pepe got suspended Garay and Ramos played games in the middle of the backline. Pretty sure. Arbeloa at CB? Don't recall that.

:lmao @ Downing. Both Barnetta and Hazard would be available for possibly less and are far superior players. KING KENNY loves his English players.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Evo said:


> I'm halfway across the country with family and I've been without my FIFA 11 for almost a week.
> 
> This is terrible.


Oh my, how bad would I fuck you up in FIFA11.

And I stopped playing in like January because my copy got all effed up. I play a defensive possession is just boring to play against. I like to pass it around between the backline and defensive mids. 

I've had matches where I had like 80% possession with about 4 SOG. People didn't like that. But it was effective.

FIFA 12 will be great for me since they removed the auto-press tackle. No more holding down A/X for people! I'ma see if I can hit 90% possession online. Should be fun.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Oh my, how bad would I fuck you up in FIFA11.
> 
> And I stopped playing in like January because my copy got all effed up. I play a defensive possession is just boring to play against. I like to pass it around between the backline and defensive mids.
> 
> I've had matches where I had like 80% possession with about 4 SOG. People didn't like that. But it was effective.
> 
> FIFA 12 will be great for me since they removed the auto-press tackle. No more holding down A/X for people! I'ma see if I can hit 90% possession online. Should be fun.


I have a friend who used to do that, because when he first started playing I'd just fuck him up, so he figured if he did that, everything would be okay.

Eventually found a way around it and taught that man a lesson. He had something like 78% possession in the game and lost 3-0, all 3 of those goals coming in the last 15 minutes (when I finally figured out a plan basically). He doesn't play that way anymore, thankfully.

Though I hate playing online. Hate hate hate it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Now all we need is for the Adam transfer to go through, and the thread title will be spot on.


£19m? 

fpalm. 

I take it adams must be coming for £30m then.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

if we sign Downing for 19 mil i'm going to rage. Would mean we'd have spent 74 mil on Carroll, Henderson and Downing. fml. Could've spent that money on any combination of Varane, Mata, Cissokho, Wickham, Hazard etc etc etc :sad:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

^ This isn't Football Manager son, start being realistic 8*D

Oh and Chain Gang Red, who's Adams? LOLerpool want Charlie Adam 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

hey, if we can spend 74 mil on 3 average-decent english players we can definitely entice other to come here. if we keep signing crap the only place i'll see Liverpool in the CL is on FM (with my super team :side


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

on the plus side ... your sig gif is pretty epic.

kuyt is such a douche for poaching on that. the ball was going in, and no one was around. let suarez get the credit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> ^ This isn't Football Manager son, start being realistic 8*D
> 
> Oh and Chain Gang Red, who's Adams? LOLerpool want Charlie Adam 8*D


Same difference :side:. Hopefully Man U come in and hijack that bid just like they did with Jones :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> on the plus side ... your sig gif is pretty epic.
> 
> kuyt is such a douche for poaching on that. the ball was going in, and no one was around. let suarez get the credit.


But then KUYT wouldn't have had a hat-trick.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

:lmao £19m for Downing if United are paying £15m for Young, downing should only be worth £8-10m

good stat i read about Ashley Young on twitter



> Ashley Young is 7th on the PL assist rate list with 0.46 assists per game, behind Giggs, Bergkamp, Cantona, Fabregas, Henry & Beckham


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao £19m for Downing if United are paying *£15m for Young*, downing should only be worth £8-10m
> 
> good stat i read about Ashley Young on twitter


BBC claimed £17M for Young, still too cheap. Downing going for £19M would be great but I'm not shocked that it's Liverpool that are over bidding.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Why is an elderly Scottish man obsessed with young English players? :hmm:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Jones done, Young tomorrow (probably) and De Gea in a week or two. I wouldn't mind a midfielder but if it's just them three, I'm happy with that.


I wouldn't be happy in the slightest. It'd be like nothing was learned from the CL final.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

apparently that downing story came from the dailymail, so i don't see much to it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Same difference :side:. Hopefully Man U come in and hijack that bid just like they did with Jones :side:


lololololololol no. That fat cunt Adam isn't good enough for Utd, no chance of him coming. Fergie's smarter than that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

BEBE


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

BEBE WORLD CLASS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



> Manchester City are closing in on £20m-rated Lyon left-back Aly Cissokho.


from the sun (lol), but GOGOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> lololololololol no. That fat cunt Adam isn't good enough for Utd, no chance of him coming. Fergie's smarter than that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Renegade™;9870672 said:


> lololololololol no. That fat cunt Adam isn't good enough for Utd, no chance of him coming. Fergie's smarter than that.


:hmm:



Kiz said:


> BEBE


(Y) 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Bradley is a good, verging on the level of great player. He's a two-way player, which is a huge bonus to any club who would want him. Great motor, will give you a high-energy 90 minutes. Good finisher. The only downside is he's just an average passer. But I think that can be improved upon, especially in a good system. Houiller wouldn't play him, but he wanted to sign him permanently.
> 
> Right now, I'd take Bradley over Song in the Arsenal midfield in a heartbeat.
> 
> And in defense of Altidore, that Hull team was garbage. But, he's not even close to his hype level. Huge disappointment, imo. I've already moved onto Juan Agudelo. Who is only 18, but a much more intelligent and technical player than Altidore is at age 21. Can't wait for Agudelo to move in 2012 or 2013.





Mikey Damage said:


> He was magnificent at Valencia. But from what I gathered, he struggled at Real this past season and hasn't really delivered yet on his expectations before his move.
> 
> Still a fine defender I would take at Arsenal any day of the week.


Sicne when has Young been good enough for United? United fans are going to be all over him from now on.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

he's shit. :side: bebe will outshine him


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



cactwma said:


> Sicne when has Young been good enough for United? United fans are going to be all over him from now on.


People said the same thing about Valencia. Fact is, Young is a fast winger, with a consistent record of assists, chips in with goals, has a decent set piece record (which if you've seen our recent corner taking, you'd know we need that) and importantly for the changing regulations, is English. 

He's exactly the sort of player Rooney links up with well, and Hernandez should theoretically thrive on his service. I'm going to withold judgement until next summer, but I really do think he can take that next step up.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

From our local paper.



> Charles N'Zogbia favours return to Newcastle
> 
> CHARLES N’ZOGBIA is desperate to join Newcastle United’s French revolution.
> 
> The Chronicle understands that N’Zogbia has made it clear to his advisors that a return to St James’ Park, to link up with new boys Yohan Cabaye, Demba Ba and Sylvain Marveaux, is his preferred choice ahead of a link-up with his old boss Steve Bruce at Sunderland.
> 
> A source close to N’Zogbia told the Chronicle: “Charles is still on holiday in the States.
> 
> “But he would be delighted to come back and complete a move to Newcastle.
> 
> “It’s not all about money for Charles and, despite what people have said, it is very much about football for him.
> 
> “He knows what a massive club Newcastle are and is determined to be part of things next season.”


:side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

newcastle are beating ARSENE at his own game


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Newcastle should do alright in Ligue 1 next year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

FRENCH REVOLUTION

KING ALAN THE XVI


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Right so we can't afford a player who would have improved us massively, and now he's off somewhere else.

Thanks Mr Kenwright, sir!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Young is right up there with Messi & Ronaldo.

BIAS 8*D.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Balotelli is better than all of them.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Arsenal put in a last minute bid in for Varane but hes already chose to go to RM. Wenger misses out again :no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

apparently falcao has chosen chelsea over real madrid.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

where's hulk? how much was that buyout clause again


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

100 million euros.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

young's official

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-F...Jun/ashley-young-joins-manchester-united.aspx

also

Long-time Manchester United target French DF Raphaël Varane to sign for Real Madrid from RC Lens according to the President of RC Lens. L'Equipe state the fee will be €10m euros and will go through on Monday. The player is expected to be loaned out to be a Ligue 1 club next season (Sources: ESPN/L'Equipe)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Good move for Young. May be in a minority but I think he'll do well for Man United.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

young will be a good buy for utd, as in my opinion utd has got a good left last season. The two they had last season was giggs and Park, also i think young can play Attacking midfield role.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Is it too late for KING KENNY to make a £22m bid for Young?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Overrated said:


> Arsenal put in a last minute bid in for Varane but hes already chose to go to RM. Wenger misses out again :no:


What a surprise. This transfer window is pissing me off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Is it too late for KING KENNY to make a £22m bid for Young?


hey man, i'd rather get downing. :side: 

MATA


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Overrated said:


> Arsenal put in a last minute bid in for Varane but hes already chose to go to RM. Wenger misses out again :no:












"You're telling me he's 18 and French?"












"Bonjour, operator? Get me the number of Raphaël Varane's agent"












"Sorry sir, we're afraid he's already been sold to Real Madrid."


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Since the start of the 06/07 season, only Fabregas (60) has more Premier League assists than Young (44).

I like that stat...
(Read it on Redcafe but it's from Twitter)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

so henderson is 5 years younger and only cost 3 mil more, yet is lambasted as shit.

lol ashley young.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> so henderson is 5 years younger and only cost 3 mil more, yet is lambasted as shit.
> 
> lol ashley young.


Ashley Young has been far better than Henderson, as mentioned above, only fabregas has provided more assists in recent years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

and henderson is nowhere near his peak and has been judged very harshly.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> and henderson is nowhere near his peak and has been judged very harshly.


thank you.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> so henderson is 5 years younger and only cost 3 mil more, yet is lambasted as shit.
> 
> lol ashley young.


Amazingly some people rate transfers on proven PL quality as well as age. 

Young is 7th in all time PL assists, 0.46 per game average. Only behind Giggs, Bergkamp, Cantona, Fabregas, Henry and Beckham, and he's the only one of those to not play for a top 4 team with the kind of quality up front that can put away the chances he creates. So slightly different to Jordan fecking Henderson.

I'm quite excited about this signing, I really think he could do well. Hopefully the fans will give him time.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

As long as young Jordan keeps going missing in the big games against the French foreign legion he'll be alright in my book.

Allez.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Amazingly some people rate transfers on proven PL quality as well as age.
> 
> Young is 7th in all time PL assists, 0.46 per game average. Only behind Giggs, Bergkamp, Cantona, Fabregas, Henry and Beckham, and he's the only one of those to not play for a top 4 team with the kind of quality up front that can put away the chances he creates. So slightly different to Jordan fecking Henderson.
> 
> I'm quite excited about this signing, I really think he could do well. Hopefully the fans will give him time.


so why is henderson being so critically panned by many posters? cos he signed for liverpool?

OBVIOUSLY young is a good signing for united, and for anyone. but why, for around the same price, is someone with just as much potential being so heavily criticised


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Fack Ashley Young. 3rd choice winger at best. We buy too many Englishmen. Maybe next on the books is Rodwell to partner CARRICK in the centre. Come at us Barca.

Henderson's hopeless though 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yeah, Henderson is wank.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

If Young had signed for us instead of Man U, Renegate, Silent Alarm, unitednumbers and whoever the one that has WWE and TNA in his name is would be calling it a garbage signing.

Young's pretty good, but he'll be well back in line for game time at United.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Not really, I think he's good. Not brilliant or world class but not shit either.
He would have been good for Liverpool because God knows you need wingers.

I think Young will be good for us, he won't rip up the Champions League but hopefully he can destroy the smaller teams in the league, home and away.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

If Henderson had signed for United the Silent Alarm would be going off in Renegade's mouth at the news. No gimmicks are needed to see Henderson has potential but alas the United fans will be as fickle at the WWE and TNA fans when they argue about wrestlers between companies and fuck Haribo for having a username that can't be worked in.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Good to see the Vile losing one of their best players as well, keep selling Mr Lerner.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

exactly. when it's between two/three sides to sign someone, there's excitement but then he signs for someone, OH WHAT A SHIT PLAYER.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> so why is henderson being so critically panned by many posters? cos he signed for liverpool?
> 
> OBVIOUSLY young is a good signing for united, and for anyone. but why, for around the same price, is someone with just as much potential being so heavily criticised


Because £20m is a huge amount of a money for a player that's pure potential. He's a player I watched a lot last season, as I thought he'd be a player we'd buy, as well as Jones. One of those players has shown a lot so far, one nowhere near as much. 

Henderson COULD be a great player, and at £10m would be a great buy. The main criticism I've seen (from non-biased sources) is that he hasn't shown anything to put him in that price bracket. That's the issue.

Also, cheers to HULK for recognising my reasonableness (or forgetting me from the list 8*D). Young would have been a great signing for Kenny, a cut above Downing. But I do think he'll get a lot of game time, with injuries, competing on 4 fronts, two games a week etc I can't see him getting less than 30 games if he stays fit. It's a squad game now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Ha, Renegade is my bitch.

(In Rush's perverted thoughts anyway.)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

You and Haribo were intentionally left off the list. Anyone else, I've either forgotten or just plain forgotten you go for United. Whatever. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

but in this climate you have to pay that much for anyone with potential. just like how 40 mil is being slung around for neymar. young, small and unproven in the premier league. could be a star, could be a shevchenko.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Ha, Renegade is my bitch.
> 
> (In Rush's perverted thoughts anyway.)


RENEGATE is everyone's bitch. 

i don't mind paying 20 mil for Henderson, i do have a massive problem with 35 for carroll and a possible 19 for downing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Would much rather pay for less for Payet (hurr) than pay 19 mil for Downing.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> but in this climate you have to pay that much for anyone with potential. just like how 40 mil is being slung around for neymar. young, small and unproven in the premier league. could be a star, could be a shevchenko.


Neymar's shown a lot more than Henderson tbf, but that is a ridiculous amount of money for a player. Transfer fees are just out of control.

Don't really know how to explain it, but no-one I knew was excited about Henderson even when convinced we'd sign him. Check out the thread on him on Red Cafe compared to the thread on Jones over the season, he'd get much more shit than Young is getting now if we'd bought young Jordan.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You and Haribo were intentionally left off the list. Anyone else, I've either forgotten or just plain forgotten you go for United. Whatever. :side:


Paging DR JUPES.

It's mainly just the Prem that has warped transfer fees. + Neymar and his ego. If Varane was at somewhere like West Brom and not Lens he'd be sold for twice that amount. Look at Curtis Davies for £10m in 2008.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I don't know why more managers don't speak out about the "English-tax".

Henderson is a £10 million player at very most (same with Jones) but because he has one England cap and a bunch of hype, he goes for double that.

Suarez only cost £4 million more, it's fucking ridiculous that Henderson is around the same price bracket as him. Don't even mention Carroll...

Must drive managers mad going in for certain English players.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

15 million for Young is much better then Henderson for 20 or Downing for 19!Young is a full international regular who has scored and is high in the PL assits charts...henderson MITE be there some day,As MITE Downing but its silly from LFC while ye still have Cole and Jovanovic pickin up 200k a week sitting on the bench!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Jupes knows what I think about him in general :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> 15 million for Young is much better then Henderson for 20 or Downing for 19!Young is a full international regular who has scored and is high in the PL assits charts...henderson MITE be there some day,As MITE Downing but its silly from LFC while ye still have Cole and Jovanovic pickin up 200k a week sitting on the bench!


downing is older than young, and has more england appearances (somehow)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Oh my, how bad would I fuck you up in FIFA11.
> 
> And I stopped playing in like January because my copy got all effed up. I play a defensive possession is just boring to play against. I like to pass it around between the backline and defensive mids.
> 
> I've had matches where I had like 80% possession with about 4 SOG. People didn't like that. But it was effective.
> 
> FIFA 12 will be great for me since they removed the auto-press tackle. No more holding down A/X for people! I'ma see if I can hit 90% possession online. Should be fun.


I need people from here to play FIFA 11 with, I consider myself pretty great. I go defensive and try for a 1-0 for harder opponents, but when I feel like they don't know what they are doing I look for a rout. So be warned before you face me :side:



Rush said:


> If Henderson had signed for United the Silent Alarm would be going off in Renegade's mouth at the news. No gimmicks are needed to see Henderson has potential but alas the United fans will be as fickle at the WWE and TNA fans when they argue about wrestlers between companies and fuck Haribo for having a username that can't be worked in.


This was pretty great. Yeah and fuck Haribo, he so gay.

I'm not to keen on Falcao. Feel like he might be one of this disappointing signings that happen often. But who knows AVB has worked with him, and might be able to fit him in.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I'm nobodies bitch you LOLerpool boys watch your mouths.

Also, I never wanted Henderson at Utd. I don't buy into the hype he has. I saw plenty of Sunderland games and he rarely looked anything like a player that belonged at a higher level. He's simply not good enough and I think for 20m it's a farcical signing. He's got time to improve but I honestly don't see him doing so to justify the money spent. Transfer fees as a whole are a joke these days anyways and the English tax never helps young players if they fail to live up to the insane hype and silly prices they come with.

So get your facts straight RUS you fickle jobber you. 8*D.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

i struggle with fifa 11. dont enjoy it anywhere near as much as fifa 10. i always play attacking though, but i dont do online that much due to quitters.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> I'm nobodies bitch you LOLerpool boys watch your mouths.
> 
> Also, I never wanted Henderson at Utd. I don't buy into the hype he has. I saw plenty of Sunderland games and he rarely looked anything like a player that belonged at a higher level. He's simply not good enough and I think for 20m it's a farcical signing. He's got time to improve but I honestly don't see him doing so to justify the money spent. Transfer fees as a whole are a joke these days anyways and the English tax never helps young players if they fail to live up to the insane hype and silly prices they come with.
> 
> So get your facts straight RUS you fickle jobber you. 8*D.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Henderson's nowhere near the hype he has, or the money they paid for him. I've watched him for the past 2 years and he's nothing more than average. Decent passer/crosser but goes missing far too often and refuses to get stuck in half the time. His best shot's being played on the wide right, even then I can't see him setting the world alight at Pool. If we get Craig Gardner I'd consider it an improvement.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Shepard said:


> Henderson's nowhere near the hype he has, or the money they paid for him. I've watched him for the past 2 years and he's nothing more than average. Decent passer/crosser but goes missing far too often and refuses to get stuck in half the time. His best shot's being played on the wide right, even then I can't see him setting the world alight at Pool. If we get Craig Gardner I'd consider it an improvement.


You're only saying that because he signed for Liverpool. He's young! POTENTIAL! 8*D

I don't know, the kid could work out really well, but from watching him this season I've felt exactly the same. We're overpaying for Jones and Young, but they've shown something I just haven't seen from Henderson, and I'd be saying exactly the same if we'd bought him. I said the same when I thought we were going to buy him.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Don't get me wrong, I wish him the best, always like the local lads. Maybe Kenny can turn the potential flashes to consistency. But I can see him just being average, not exactly the next Gerrard or whatever the papers built him up to be. Even if he doesn't he'll always be remembered for giving us a massively inflated fee he wasn't worth 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

i would say the list of consistently well performing 21 year olds would be a fairly short list.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> If Young had signed for us instead of Man U, Renegate, Silent Alarm, unitednumbers and whoever the one that has WWE and TNA in his name is would be calling it a garbage signing.
> 
> Young's pretty good, but he'll be well back in line for game time at United.


This.

I don't rate Young too highly but the Man U fans on here are all over who they sign and shit on anyone they haven't, most anyway.

http://straightalkingooners.com/2011/06/23/wenger-to-move-for-belgian-star/

Yes please.

http://www.footylatest.com/sunderland-counter-liverpool-bid-for-connor-wickham-with-improved-offer/22913

Confident this is going to turn into another ridiculous fee for Wickham. Rules us out but I'm not bothered if we get someone more proven.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Wickham is overrated. We do not need him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

You're overrated :side:

Can't see Wickham signing for Sunderland though, they'd be better off looking elsewhere.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Felliani would be great, but I don't see it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I think Young's a strange signing for United considering they have Nani, Valencia & Park, but at the same time he could be a really good one. If you look at how productive he's been at Villa in terms of assists & goals, there's not many wingers who have bettered him. I'd take Young over Walcott, Arshavin, Downing, Johnson, Valencia & Lennon any day of the week, probably even Bale & Silva.

He's quick, versatile, good at set pieces and his delivery's good. If United play him & Nani on opposite sides with Rooney & Hernandez up top, that's quite the force.

£20m for Henderson is a joke btw. Average as fuck as he proved in the U21's.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I think Young was signed for a number of reasons, aside from his obvious talent he's English and even with the homegrown rule, Ferguson likes to keep an English 'core' to his team. With Scholes, Neville and Hargreaves gone so far, Jones and Young go some way to filling that quota. I think it's an important aspect for an English team, really.

Aside from that, we had a period of time where Valencia and Park were injured, and with Fletcher out and Giggs playing through the middle to replace him, our fit wingers were essentially Nani and Obertan. When you're playing 55/60+ games a year, to really compete then 4 top options for the flanks is the right amount. That's not to mention fact Young can deliver a decent corner, and can play through the middle, an area where we can have real problems with creativity.

The more I think about this, the more I feel that it could turn out to be a very shrewd signing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

cissokho to city. book it.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Not sure what to think about Young. Hopefully he will improve playing for United, training at that level day in day out. He's talented but right now I'm unsure, 120k a week? Ugh.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Cesena have signed Mutu. He's had a hard year, but he's still a class player. When you consider that little over 2 years ago Cesena were in Serie C and Mutu was one of the best players in the World, this shows how far they've come.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I haven't been reading through the last few pages, but lol at signing a winger who _sometimes_ has flashes, who is on his last year and who is going to be third choice at best, for £15m.

Especially when you desperately need a central midfielder.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Mutu was one of the best players in the world?
This is news to me...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Mutu was one of the best players in the world?
> This is news to me...


Glad I'm not the only one. 

Decent player but one of the best in the world? Really? 




Joel said:


> I haven't been reading through the last few pages, but lol at signing a winger who _sometimes_ has flashes, who is on his last year and who is going to be third choice at best, for £15m.
> 
> *Especially when you desperately need a central midfielder.*


Off which Charlie Adam fits perfectly. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Joel said:


> I haven't been reading through the last few pages, but lol at signing a winger who _sometimes_ has flashes, who is on his last year and who is going to be third choice at best, for £15m.
> 
> Especially when you desperately need a central midfielder.


flashes? he has constantly got goals and assists in the past few years, and has earned himself a regular england place, he is definitely not going to be third choice i would say he should be first choice in an attacking line up, park doesnt pose as much of a threat, and when Nani was on the left he was nowhere near the player he was when he was on the right earlier on in the season

There is still plenty of time left to get a centre midfielder


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

He was generally considered the best forward in Serie A around 07-09. Would have been about the top 10-15 players in the World at that time.

I know most people find it hard to accept that a player is World Class when they don't in the Premier League or for Real Madrid, Barcelona, Milan, Juve or Inter. But Mutu was indeed World class even if it went unnoticed by most. Similar to how Forlan's brilliance went unnoticed for so long until the 2010 World Cup.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Joel said:


> I haven't been reading through the last few pages, but lol at signing a winger who _sometimes_ has flashes, who is on his last year and who is going to be third choice at best, for £15m.
> 
> Especially when you desperately need a central midfielder.


Sometimes has flashes? He's only been bettered at assists by Fabregas since 2006, he has the 7th highest assist ratio since the PL begun, he's an excellent set piece deliverer, has very good crossing ability, and can chip in with goals from the wing, too. If he gets consistent 'flashes' with us, by your logic, he'll be unstoppable 

'Third choice' is a ridiculous comment when you look at the amount of games played nowadays, plus the fact that it won't just be the wing he'll be utilised on, but through the middle as well. If he stays fit, he'll easily exceed 30 games. Football's about squads now, not a first XI.

£15m for someone in the final year of their contract is excessive IF no-one else wants to buy them. If he's a player we've targeted and we had to pay an extra £5m to beat other teams to his signature, it's worth it. Plus he was cheaper than 'potential'-based players like Jones, Henderson, etc. He's definitely not worth £20m less than Carroll, for example. A homegrown, full international will always demand a premium, too.

Agreed on the central midfielder part, but that won't concern me until we've gotten to August without strengthening that area.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Mutu is a class player. It's a pity he's ruined his reputation in the last few years with all the drugs nonsense. Had he kept himself clean he could've easily gone on to play for one of the big clubs in Europe. He was just too much of a risk. It still doesn't change the fact he was outstanding for Fiorentina consistently in Serie A a couple of years ago.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Mutu would have been considered one of the best of his generation if he didn't fuck his career up, I remember he was great for Chelsea.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> has earned himself a regular england place


In a 23 man squad. A disaster of a 23 man squad. That even Matthew Upson gets in. 8*D



St. Stephen said:


> Similar to how Forlan's brilliance went unnoticed for so long until the 2010 World Cup.


I think everyone knew Forlan was class when he got the Golden Shoe at Villarreal. Just didn't work out at United.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Forlan always had something special about him but like Haribo said it just never really worked out for him at Man U. Getting away from their really helped his career a great deal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Off which Charlie Adam fits perfectly. :side:


No, no, no. You take him. I insist....:side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Young's been our best player the last two games and has scored 3 in 3. He turned the match around against Switzerland. I don't think we'd have got anything out of that had he not come on.

It might be a bit of money for someone in the last year of his contract but if you look at Young's contribution to Villa since he went there, there's not many players in the league who have delivered more than he has.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> No, no, no. You take him. I insist....:side:


No no no we have enough Central midfielders. You guys need him more. Think of it as a present from us to you :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Unreliable, but Spurs are after Forlan.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Young's been our best player the last two games and has scored 3 in 3. He turned the match around against Switzerland. I don't think we'd have got anything out of that had he not come on.
> 
> It might be a bit of money for someone in the last year of his contract but if you look at Young's contribution to Villa since he went there, there's not many players in the league who have delivered more than he has.


Spot on, and I can't see why so many United fans are actually unhappy we've signed him. I'd imagine most of them are the same people who bristled at Valencia's signing, and will hopefully be pretending that they always knew he'd work out come next summer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> No no no we have enough Central midfielders. You guys need him more. Think of it as a present from us to you :side:


No, no, no. We'll be getting Sneijder or Modr....

Fuck it, we'll take him .


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Spot on, and I can't see why so many United fans are actually unhappy we've signed him. I'd imagine most of them are the same people who bristled at Valencia's signing, and will hopefully be pretending that they always knew he'd work out come next summer.


It's the worry we're doing this deal without addressing central midfield (and goalkeeper) yet. It's a luxury signing if anything. And do we even have the money for that? The £17m could've been used towards world class central options. If we got Sneijder and De Gea as well? I'd be ecstatic and chuffed with our summer business. 

I don't think any team are going to be sitting up, taking note and quaking in their boots at this signing. Except maybe Kenny.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



haribo said:


> It's the worry we're doing this deal without addressing central midfield (and goalkeeper) yet. It's a luxury signing if anything. And do we even have the money for that? The £17m could've been used towards world class central options.
> 
> I don't think any team are going to be sitting up, taking note and quaking in their boots at this signing. Except maybe Kenny.


It's only a luxury signing if everyone stays fit next season. We were barely into the year when Valencia got injured, and then we lost Park, and suddenly our only wing options were really Nani, Obertan and playing someone out of position. Young is a potent threat on either wing or through the middle, and a lot of his goals last season (45% or so, I think?) came in away games. Perhaps he was targeted to break teams down on the road? Can't deny that's something we need.

I don't think we're stuck for money. De Gea is basically done, I'd have thought, and if not we'll have a back up. There's absolutely no chance that Young was bought instead of a keeper, that'll be priority one this year.

As far as centre mid goes, I'm not going to panic until August. Scholes is gone, Hargreaves is gone, it'd appear Gibson is on the way out, Fletcher could be a way off getting to his best; these aren't things that would have gone unnoticed. Again, I can't see Ferguson prioritising Young or Jones over strengthening that area. I do think people will be let down, though, I'd put my money on it being more of a Vidic/Evra/Hernandez/twins style signing made than £30m+ on one marquee player. We're not even out of June yet though, keep the faith.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



haribo said:


> It's the worry we're doing this deal without addressing central midfield (and goalkeeper) yet. It's a luxury signing if anything. And do we even have the money for that? The £17m could've been used towards world class central options. If we got Sneijder and De Gea as well? I'd be ecstatic and chuffed with our summer business.
> 
> I don't think any team are going to be sitting up, taking note and quaking in their boots at this signing. Except maybe Kenny.


i would say there is a 99.9% chance that De Gea will be at United next season, even Fergie spoke about it. Also i would be extremely surprised if United didnt bring in a central midfielder, but the window has only been open a short while, there is loads of time left

edit: yep basically what he said above


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> flashes? he has constantly got goals and assists in the past few years, and has earned himself a regular england place, he is definitely not going to be third choice i would say he should be first choice in an attacking line up, park doesnt pose as much of a threat, and when Nani was on the left he was nowhere near the player he was when he was on the right earlier on in the season
> 
> There is still plenty of time left to get a centre midfielder





NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Sometimes has flashes? He's only been bettered at assists by Fabregas since 2006, he has the 7th highest assist ratio since the PL begun, he's an excellent set piece deliverer, has very good crossing ability, and can chip in with goals from the wing, too. If he gets consistent 'flashes' with us, by your logic, he'll be unstoppable
> 
> 'Third choice' is a ridiculous comment when you look at the amount of games played nowadays, plus the fact that it won't just be the wing he'll be utilised on, but through the middle as well. If he stays fit, he'll easily exceed 30 games. Football's about squads now, not a first XI.
> 
> £15m for someone in the final year of their contract is excessive IF no-one else wants to buy them. If he's a player we've targeted and we had to pay an extra £5m to beat other teams to his signature, it's worth it. Plus he was cheaper than 'potential'-based players like Jones, Henderson, etc. He's definitely not worth £20m less than Carroll, for example. A homegrown, full international will always demand a premium, too.
> 
> Agreed on the central midfielder part, but that won't concern me until we've gotten to August without strengthening that area.


Why weren't you guys saying you wanted him at your club ages ago then? Why weren't we all hyping him up in this thread throughout the last few months and years? Why hasn't he nailed down a spot on the left side of a shitty England team if he is this and that?

Not one of the Man Utd fans gave a damn about Young a month ot two ago, so don't go pretending he is this fantastic player all of a sudden.

None of you all even knew he had so many assists before, so what does that really say about his performances? A few years ago he did look like he was going to be a top, top winger, but lately he has stagnated. Maybe this is the move he needs to go back to how he was. Let's see.

And who else was after him? I can't remember a big battle for his signature. Aston Villa has done a fantastic deal here. £15m for a player on his last year is a great deal. In fact, put the fact that this is his last year and also he has dipped in form, to get a profit is great business.

Oh and you may have time to find a CM, but you've just paid £16m on a player for the future, £15m on a player who doesn't even improve you (in my opinion at least) and you're probably folking out £18-20m on your new goalkeeper. So yeah, you have time, but do you have the funds to find yourself a world class CM?

I got to be honest; we haven't done any business yet and I've watched other teams in the league get some early signings, yet I am not in the bit jealous.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Joel said:


> Why weren't you guys saying you wanted him at your club ages ago then? Why weren't we all hyping him up in this thread throughout the last few months and years? Why hasn't he nailed down a spot on the left side of a shitty England team if he is this and that?
> 
> Not one of the Man Utd fans gave a damn about Young a month ot two ago, so don't go pretending he is this fantastic player all of a sudden.
> 
> None of you all even knew he had so many assists before, so what does that really say about his performances? A few years ago he did look like he was going to be a top, top winger, but lately he has stagnated. Maybe this is the move he needs to go back to how he was. Let's see.
> 
> And who else was after him? I can't remember a big battle for his signature. Aston Villa has done a fantastic deal here. £15m for a player on his last year is a great deal. In fact, put the fact that this is his last year and also he has dipped in form, to get a profit is great business.
> 
> Oh and you may have time to find a CM, but you've just paid £16m on a player for the future, £15m on a player who doesn't even improve you (in my opinion at least) and you're probably folking out £18-20m on your new goalkeeper. So yeah, you have time, but do you have the funds to find yourself a world class CM?
> 
> I got to be honest; we haven't done any business yet and I've watched other teams in the league get some early signings, yet I am not in the bit jealous.


what i said a month or so ago, and liverpool were after him as well



united_07 said:


> Nani is much more of a threat down the right hand side, where he played most of the season before valencia came back from his injury. So perhaps fergie wants a winger who can perform on the left, cant really class park as a winger, as he comes inside nearly every time. It would be good to have an option of valencia/nani on the right and park/young on the left


It has been widely reported that Ferguson has money to spend, he wont go the whole summer without buying a central midfielder


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Joel said:


> *Why weren't you guys saying you wanted him at your club ages ago then? Why weren't we all hyping him up in this thread throughout the last few months and years?* Why hasn't he nailed down a spot on the left side of a shitty England team if he is this and that?
> 
> *Not one of the Man Utd fans gave a damn about Young a month ot two ago,* so don't go pretending he is this fantastic player all of a sudden.
> 
> *None of you all even knew he had so many assists before*, so what does that really say about his performances? A few years ago he did look like he was going to be a top, top winger, but lately he has stagnated. Maybe this is the move he needs to go back to how he was. Let's see.
> 
> And who else was after him? I can't remember a big battle for his signature. Aston Villa has done a fantastic deal here. £15m for a player on his last year is a great deal. In fact, put the fact that this is his last year and also he has dipped in form, to get a profit is great business.
> 
> Oh and you may have time to find a CM, but you've just paid £16m on a player for the future, £15m on a player who doesn't even improve you (in my opinion at least) and you're probably folking out £18-20m on your new goalkeeper. So yeah, you have time, but do you have the funds to find yourself a world class CM?
> 
> I got to be honest; we haven't done any business yet and I've watched other teams in the league get some early signings, yet I am not in the bit jealous.


Well these are just ridiculous points because you're basically making shit up. When we signed Valencia I (regrettably, in hindsight) argued that Young would have been a superior signing due to his productivity and set piece ability. He wasn't a player I was clamouring for simply because of our comparative strength in that position, but as a player, he's quality.

I don't know why you say that 'none of us knew how many assists he had before', as if he's some kind of well kept secret. If you have a passing interest in PL football, you know what Young has achieved. Is it just that you've never watched him or something? I've seen him consistently since that season at Watford when he went from no end product to scoring 10+, and I know exactly where his strengths have been in that time. As for his stagnant season, yeah, he hasn't been as good as the year before, but he still had one of his highest scoring seasons for Villa. He still chipped in with plenty of assists. He still put in good performances. It's not like he played like Torres did after January.

As I've seen it reported, Liverpool were after him before looking at Downing, true or not, who knows. And who has any idea what's going on with the England team? Young's been the difference in numerous games we've had, yet Barry can hold down a place no questions asked. Doesn't really prove anything.

As for our midfield, we'll spend if we need to. We've always kept up; Chelsea started throwing around insane money, and we stepped up and paid large sums for Carrick, Anderson, Nani, Hargreaves and Tevez's loan deal to keep up. City want to throw around money, we'll spend it, too. It's the way the club's always been run. Besides, I'm not particularly sweating it, our shabby midfield destroyed yours a couple of times last season as far as I remember.


----------



## Kun10

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Joel said:


> Why weren't you guys saying you wanted him at your club ages ago then? Why weren't we all hyping him up in this thread throughout the last few months and years? Why hasn't he nailed down a spot on the left side of a shitty England team if he is this and that?
> 
> Not one of the Man Utd fans gave a damn about Young a month ot two ago, so don't go pretending he is this fantastic player all of a sudden.
> 
> None of you all even knew he had so many assists before, so what does that really say about his performances? A few years ago he did look like he was going to be a top, top winger, but lately he has stagnated. Maybe this is the move he needs to go back to how he was. Let's see.
> 
> And who else was after him? I can't remember a big battle for his signature. Aston Villa has done a fantastic deal here. £15m for a player on his last year is a great deal. In fact, put the fact that this is his last year and also he has dipped in form, to get a profit is great business.
> 
> Oh and you may have time to find a CM, but you've just paid £16m on a player for the future, £15m on a player who doesn't even improve you (in my opinion at least) and you're probably folking out £18-20m on your new goalkeeper. So yeah, you have time, but do you have the funds to find yourself a world class CM?
> 
> I got to be honest; we haven't done any business yet and I've watched other teams in the league get some early signings, yet I am not in the bit jealous.


^ Never seen anybody so mad at a transfer before in my life.

Typical SAF signing to be honest. He might not set the world on fire but I guarantee in a years time everybody will be saying they 'knew it was an excellent signing.'


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Joel said:


> *Why weren't you guys saying you wanted him at your club ages ago then? Why weren't we all hyping him up in this thread throughout the last few months and years?* Why hasn't he nailed down a spot on the left side of a shitty England team if he is this and that?
> 
> *Not one of the Man Utd fans gave a damn about Young a month ot two ago*, so don't go pretending he is this fantastic player all of a sudden.
> 
> *None of you all even knew he had so many assists before*, so what does that really say about his performances? A few years ago he did look like he was going to be a top, top winger, but lately he has stagnated. Maybe this is the move he needs to go back to how he was. Let's see.
> 
> And who else was after him? I can't remember a big battle for his signature. Aston Villa has done a fantastic deal here. £15m for a player on his last year is a great deal. In fact, put the fact that this is his last year and also he has dipped in form, to get a profit is great business.
> 
> Oh and you may have time to find a CM, but you've just paid £16m on a player for the future, £15m on a player who doesn't even improve you (in my opinion at least) and you're probably folking out £18-20m on your new goalkeeper. So yeah, you have time, but do you have the funds to find yourself a world class CM?
> 
> I got to be honest; we haven't done any business yet and I've watched other teams in the league get some early signings, yet I am not in the bit jealous.


To contribute to the Ashley Young signing, I'm glad we've got him. I'm not someone who is just recently saying this and _"hasn't given a damn about him the last month or two"_ or whatever ridiculous thing was said. I've actually mentioned in the thread (from last season) a few months back that I thought he would be a great signing for United and would be a good fit. I've even said it to my friend at the start of last season, who is a Villa supporter. I may be in the minority but I've always liked Young and have been impressed with him even when he was at Villa.

I was always aware of his assists and other stats. I just never posted it as I had no intention to and also, I wasn't as active in the 2010/2011 season thread like the others. Plus, I was never involved in the season threads prior to that.

I just thought I'd clarify my thoughts on this.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kun10 said:


> ^ Never seen anybody so mad at a transfer before in my life.
> 
> Typical SAF signing to be honest. He might not set the world on fire but I guarantee in a years time everybody will be saying they 'knew it was an excellent signing.'


Basically, yeah. Good post, agree with you there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Don't drop too much hype on Ashley Young United fans, you never know he might turn out like Torres :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> what i said a month or so ago, and liverpool were after him as well


Fair enough. But I also read a lot of, "if Young comes that's ok, if he doesn't, no problem" comments. Now all of a sudden he is this great winger.



united_07 said:


> It has been widely reported that Ferguson has money to spend, he wont go the whole summer without buying a central midfielder


Once the De Gea announcement happens, you'd have spent close to £50m. Now you don't have the money of a Chelsea, Man City or Madrid, so I really doubt you'll have the money to buy this world class central midfielder you all need. Although, those central midfielders don't seem to want to join you anyway.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Well these are just ridiculous points because you're basically making shit up. When we signed Valencia I (regrettably, in hindsight) argued that Young would have been a superior signing due to his productivity and set piece ability. He wasn't a player I was clamouring for simply because of our comparative strength in that position, but as a player, he's quality.


That was two years ago. Martin O'Neill was still at Villa, and they were working well as a team - comfortably in the top 6, with Young playing well. Valencia was at Wigan, putting in good performances, but nothing special. No surprise.

And I know none of them were your first choices after Ronaldo had departed and you got £80m.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I don't know why you say that 'none of us knew how many assists he had before', as if he's some kind of well kept secret. If you have a passing interest in PL football, you know what Young has achieved. Is it just that you've never watched him or something? I've seen him consistently since that season at Watford when he went from no end product to scoring 10+, and I know exactly where his strengths have been in that time. As for his stagnant season, yeah, he hasn't been as good as the year before, but he still had one of his highest scoring seasons for Villa. He still chipped in with plenty of assists. He still put in good performances. It's not like he played like Torres did after January.


I can't look for too many quotes on here, as I'm running the internet on a dongle and I don't want to run up the bill. But early in the thread, either you or united_07 said something along the lines of:

"I was pleasantly surprised to find out Young is the second highest assist maker since 06-07" (this was shown on Sky Sports News).

If you knew he had all these assists, why the need to be surprised?



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> As I've seen it reported, Liverpool were after him before looking at Downing, true or not, who knows. And who has any idea what's going on with the England team? Young's been the difference in numerous games we've had, yet Barry can hold down a place no questions asked. Doesn't really prove anything.


They've been reportedly after Mata, Zapata and a whole host of players... It's speculation. He nor Villa have mentioned other clubs as far as I am aware. You paid £15m or £17m for someone in his last year. You got bumped.



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> As for our midfield, we'll spend if we need to. We've always kept up; Chelsea started throwing around insane money, and we stepped up and paid large sums for Carrick, Anderson, Nani, Hargreaves and Tevez's loan deal to keep up. City want to throw around money, we'll spend it, too. It's the way the club's always been run. Besides, I'm not particularly sweating it, our shabby midfield destroyed yours a couple of times last season as far as I remember.


You've thrown a lot of money already. Again, you don't exactly have the backing of a Chelsea, Man City or Real Madrid.

Sunderland destroyed our midfield last season. At our home ground. Yeah, that sums that up.



Kun10 said:


> ^ Never seen anybody so mad at a transfer before in my life.


Total opposite really. I'm not threatened by this signing at all. As supporter of a rival team, I rather see his name on the teamsheet, than Valencia, Nani or even Park. Not only that, but I'm happy this is the way they are spending their money. After fearing that they might get Sanchez, this happens.

Do I think he is shit? Nah. Do I think he is average? Nah. I just think he is a good player, with flashes and he only has one attacking style, which makes him predictable. 

He'll probably will do a job, but will he make them better? I don't think so.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

All I see is Sanchez hype, blah blah blah. Is he really all that? One good season and all of a sudden he's talked about non stop. Who's to say he comes over and adapts to the EPL straight away, and for his rumoured price tag (which is fairly ridiculous) if he doesn't adapt, then he'll be a flop. Young however may not be as exciting a player but he's proven in the league and has been playing well for Villa for years. It's a trademark Fergie signing, not one I'm extremely excited about as I'd rather Bale but I still feel he'll be a good addition as he can play RW or LW.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Joel doing me proud in antagonising the United fans :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I think Young was signed for a number of reasons, aside from his obvious talent he's English and even with the homegrown rule, Ferguson likes to keep an English 'core' to his team. With Scholes, Neville and Hargreaves gone so far, Jones and Young go some way to filling that quota. I think it's an important aspect for an English team, really.
> 
> Aside from that, we had a period of time where Valencia and Park were injured, and with Fletcher out and Giggs playing through the middle to replace him, our fit wingers were essentially Nani and Obertan. When you're playing 55/60+ games a year, to really compete then 4 top options for the flanks is the right amount. That's not to mention fact Young can deliver a decent corner, and can play through the middle, an area where we can have real problems with creativity.
> 
> The more I think about this, the more I feel that it could turn out to be a very shrewd signing.


You're forgetting BEBE. BEBE can play in any position though, really.

And don't pretend that you need anyone else when you have Obertan. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

This has nothing to do with transfers, but I thought this was interesting news since Marshall scored a couple of days ago in the Gold Cup.



> Dennis Marshall, a Costa Rican defender, has been killed in a car accident.
> 
> Dennis Marshall played his club football with Aab in Denmark
> 
> Marshall, 25, died along with his wife when his car collided head-on with a truck close to Costa Rican capital San Jose while they were travelling from his grandfather's funeral.
> 
> Just five days ago, Marshall scored his side's equalising goal en route to a penalty shootout loss against Honduras in the CONCACAF Gold Cup. It was his only international goal in 19 appearances.
> 
> A statement from the country's football federation read: "The Costa Rican Football Federation deeply laments the death of the national team player Dennis Marshall Maxwell and his wife Meylin Masis Castro.
> 
> "The thoughts of executive committee, selection committee, technical staff and his team-mates, and sporting and administrative personnel of FEDEFUTBOL, are with their families."
> 
> National team coach Ricardo La Volpe led the tributes, saying: "It's a tough blow. He was a young guy with a big future and I send my most heartfelt condolences to his family."
> 
> Marshall's team-mate Randall Brenes added: "To hear of a team-mate that has died really affects us. It's hit us hard.
> 
> "We were in shock hoping that it wasn't him, but it's already been confirmed. It's very sad. He was like a brother to all of us."


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Jesus, that's absolutely horrible. It happening on the way back from his own grandfather's funeral is just eerie. RIP.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

That's awful news. Absolutely tragic.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Sad hear about death of Dennis Marshall & his wife. 

Glad signed A. Young, finally have bit more assist play/creativity up top now & think do well for us next season.

Typical SAF signing really isn’t a world beater but very solid player who will only get better playing with rest of our teams each week & learning from them in training, fine tuning the squad with him with us now.

Said before in this thread the upside of Young signing for us, the amount games we go through over season is 50-60 & need your whole squad to deliver well in each game if Nani needs break on LW can bring in Giggs back to LW or Cleverly or use Young, or if Young needs to go through middle if Rooney needs rest or Ando can go there to or if Toni needs rest Young can go to RW. Or vice versa after say

Ando Carrick

Nani Rooney Young

Chicha

Say that’s our CM & our front 4 & were away to difficult place like Wolves or Stoke or Fulham & after there done can bring on likes of Fletch or cleverly or Toni or Berbs or Park or Giggs from bench could go on & on & change style or can have revolving attacking options in each move in the above front 4/6. So attacking options avilabale are very good & each players had different trait to bring to the first team & added cover of being able bring on such players from the bench is every game in all comps is a fantastic ability to have in our/any team imo. 

Our team/squad for next season is starting to take place

GK - David de Gea, Amos & Lindegaard

RB - Evans Rafael Smalling Fabio (if needs must) Fletch O'Shea(?)

CB - Jones Rio Smalling Evans Vida

LB - Evans Fabio Evra Rafael O'Shea(?)

CM - Carrick Giggs Fletch Ando Cleverly Morrison Park

No.10/CAM - Ando Rooney Young Nani Cleverly Welbeck Berba Park

LW - Park Nani Young Welbeck Cleverly Fabio 

RW - Toni Park Nani Young Rafael 

CF - Chicha Berbs Rooney Owen Welbeck Kiko

Not bad. Not sure on O’shea may stay, Wes & Gibson sure will leave added with the loses of Hargo, Scholes, VDS & Neville already this summer so SAF as I said last time is well on his way to next/new team/squad at MUFC & I'm excited to see it all unfold. I expect see more youth/academy players get chances with the likes of Morrison, Pogba, Tunnicliffe & good few others this season & in our new team/squad over all in coming seasons.

I still expect us to sign a (possession/creative) CM this summer & wouldn’t be shocked see a versatile fullback who can play RB or LB being looked at to, my suggestion on that one is Inter Milan’s David Santon. Theres also a question mark still over CF area & if Berba may go I don’t think he will personally but you never know 

Boas to Chelsea will really be interesting see unfold, his only 33 but has all potential to be top class manager in few years, lacks maybe a bit of exp but his Porto team did play some decent stuff this past season, unlike Jose his "mentor" think I’m right in saying Boas likes both his fullbacks in his side to raid on bit more (Which fine as A.Cole & Bosingwa are there) & they play bit ahead of there CB partners, 4-3-3 how gone with Porto so expect same shape at Chelsea which most of the Chelsea plays know anyway. I hope he doesn’t get sacked if things don’t work out for him next year as deserves time to get things rolling & take more then 1 season to do so, but you know Roman 1 mistake/false move & you’re gone.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> This has nothing to do with transfers, but I thought this was interesting news since Marshall scored a couple of days ago in the Gold Cup.


Jesus, must be horrendous for the family. Just getting over 1 death then another 2 straight away.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Very sad news about Dennis Marshall, condolences go out to his already grieving family.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Got to feel for the parents. The mother or father just buried their father and now they have to bury their son.

My condolences to them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



> 1506: Manchester United will not be selling Portugal international Nani following the arrival of fellow winger Ashley Young from Aston Villa this week.
> (Press Association)
> 
> 1445: Inter Milan are set to name Gian Piero Gasperini as their new coach in the next few hours, according to media reports in Italy. Gasperini was sacked by Genoa in November.
> 
> 1430: Liverpool will have talks with Blackpool midfielder Charlie Adam this weekend with a view to completing a £10m transfer.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> 1345: Newcastle have not received any bids for Joey Barton, Fabricio Coloccini and Jonas Gutierrez, who have all been linked with moves away from St James' Park this summer. (Press Association)
> 
> 1123: Lille have told Arsenal and Manchester United that they will not be signing winger Eden Hazard this summer.
> Full story: Daily Mail
> 
> 1115: West Brom goalkeeper Scott Carson is edging closer to a move to Turkey. Discussions between the Baggies and Bursaspor are ongoing and could be concluded within the next 24 hours.
> (Press Association)
> 
> Arsenal have rejected a £27m offer from Barcelona for midfielder Cesc Fabregas, with the London club placing a minimum £44m valuation on the 24-year-old.
> Full story: Daily Telegraph
> 
> Manchester City have been told they will need to pay £44m if they want to secure the signing of Udinese winger Alexis Sanchez.
> Full story: the Sun
> 
> Arsenal have reopened negotiations with Argentine side Velez Sarsfield regarding midfielder Ricardo Alvarez, who is also wanted by Inter Milan, Malaga, Sevilla, Roma and Schalke.
> Full story: Daily Mail
> 
> Tottenham have moved a step closer to signing former Manchester United forward Diego Forlan after Atletico Madrid president Enrique Cerezo confirmed the striker's "first choice would be England".
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Chelsea will not pay £45m for highly-rated Santos forward Neymar, who is also wanted by Real Madrid.
> Full story: Daily Express
> 
> Manchester United will not stop at the signing of Ashley Young with manager Sir Alex Ferguson set to break the £80m barrier for the summer by bringing in Atletico Madrid goalkeeper David De Gea and Tottenham midfielder Luka Modric.
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Atletico have found a replacement for De Gea but are locked in a battle with Chelsea for the signature of Genk's highly-rated keeper Thibaut Courtois.
> Full story: talkSPORT
> 
> Manchester United may have signed Young but they have missed out on Lens defender Raphael Varane, who is to join Real Madrid this summer.
> Full story: Independent
> 
> Chelsea are closing in on the £26.5m signing of Porto striker Radamel Falcao after the 25-year-old accepted a £5m-a-year contract in principle.
> Full story: Daily Mail
> 
> New Chelsea boss Andre Villas-Boas could be open to the idea of striker Didier Drogba staying at Stamford Bridge, despite the imminent arrival of Falcao.
> Full story: Daily Telegraph
> 
> Liverpool are ready to sell midfielder Raul Meireles despite his fine end to last season with Juventus offering £13.5m for the Portuguese international.
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Manchester City defender Jerome Boateng is set for showdown talks with manager Roberto Mancini as he is keen to return to Germany, with Bayern Munich a possible destination.
> Full story: the Sun
> 
> Former Real Madrid midfielder Mahamadou Diarra wants to join Fulham.
> Full story: Daily Star
> 
> Aston Villa manager Alex McLeish is preparing to join Wigan in the £5m battle for Bolton goalkeeper Ali Al-Habsi.
> Full story: Daily Star
> 
> Newcastle winger Jonas Gutierrez is wanted by Spanish clubs Atletico Madrid and Sevilla.
> Full story: the Sun
> 
> Blackburn are prepared to double their £6m offer for Freiburg striker Papiss Cisse to fend off interest from Lokomotiv Moscow and Zenit St Petersburg.
> Full story: Daily Mail
> 
> However, Rovers defender Christopher Samba has asked the club to let him move to Arsenal, who are prepared to pay £12m for the 27-year-old.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Stoke are the latest club linked with Chelsea striker Daniel Sturridge, with manager Tony Pulis ready to make a £6m bid for the England Under-21 international.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Pulis is also keen on Crystal Palace striker Wilfried Zaha, who is being tracked by Fulham.
> Full story: talkSPORT
> 
> Mexico striker Carlos Vela has been told by Arsenal that he will not be sold this summer.
> Full story: the Sun
> 
> Villarreal want to sign Tottenham midfielder Sandro for £12m.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> QPR are ready to make an offer for Portsmouth centre-back Tal Ben Haim.
> Full story: Daily Star
> 
> And Rangers boss Neil Warnock may bid £2m for Reading winger Jobi McAnuff.
> Full story: the Sun
> 
> Former England boss Steve McClaren is set to make ex-Derby and West Brom winger Giles Barnes his first signing at Nottingham Forest.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> West Ham defender Herita Ilunga is ready to turn down transfers to Bolton and QPR to join Greek champions Olympiakos.
> Full story: talkSPORT


just some stuff off bbc, and condolences to the family of dennis marshall in their time of grief.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

£27 million for Fabregas? :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

:lmao @ Stoke thinking they have a chance with Sturridge.

10 mil for Adam? Why not, we're overpaying for everyone else too.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Just read Joel's posts a couple of pages back and couldn't stop laughing. He is most probably trying to rile up the United fans or he has never followed SAF's record of signing players too closely.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

selling meireles? why? Adam for 10mil? why? i wish i could say, its only rumours, Liverpool wouldn't be dumb with their signings but then the fees for Carroll and Henderson float into view and i can't help but go :argh:

sad news for the family of Marshall, RIP.

_________________

^ for every guy buy like Hernandez SAF has also signed a dud, like Obertan. or BEBE.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



> Inter Milan have confirmed Gian Piero Gasperini will take charge of the side next season.


Needs more AGENT RAFA.

And also apparently you have to pay 50 million for Alexis Sanchez. Absolutely ridiculous. And also apparently Javier Pastore is worth more than Alexis Sanchez's 50 million tag. Horrible.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I dont really get people giving Bebe as an example of a bad buy, it is obvious to anyone who has followed it that the transfer didnt have much to do with Ferguson, he even admitted he had only seen 1 video clip of him before he was bought. The transfer is probably more to do with payment to Jorge Mendes, apparently he got around £3m, which reportedly lets United have first option on Mendes's clients.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I read that the £27m bid for Fabregas was actually £30m, and that the £44m Arsenal want is actually £60m. 

So basically, a ridiculous under-bid if the first is true, and a ridiculous asking price if the second is true. Fabregas is solid, but he's not worth £60m.

And there's no way Stoke, or any club for that matter, are getting Sturridge unless it's a loan deal. I just can't imagine Roman would be dumb enough to let him go. He's a budding star, and he's going to be absolutely perfect for what AVB wants to do.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

First it was €30 million, then €40, €45 and now €50 million for Sanchez.
Bit silly for a player who has had only one good season and is unproven in the Champions League.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Plus £60 mill is silly money for a bench warmer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Condolences have to go out to the family of Marshall. Way too young to die. 



Rush said:


> selling meireles? why? Adam for 10mil? why? i wish i could say, its only rumours, Liverpool wouldn't be dumb with their signings but then the fees for Carroll and Henderson float into view and i can't help but go :argh:
> 
> sad news for the family of Marshall, RIP.
> 
> _________________
> 
> ^ for every guy buy like Hernandez SAF has also signed a dud, like Obertan. or BEBE.


Heard the Meireles story a few days back and don't believe it one bit. Doubt Kenny will sell him after what he showed last year. If Rafa was in charge I can believe it but with Kenny I doubt it, Especially with all the other waste we have in our squad. 

Udinese just seem to trying to see how much money they can get for him until someone decides they are not going to pay that much for him.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yeah, selling Meireles would be a confusing choice.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

NOT ENGLISH ENOUGH, MUST GO

udinese can get fucked. apparently we have bid for cissokho and mata, but mata wants to see liverpool's offer. we offer the bentley with shitloads of cash, liverpool the citroen with 20 pound notes.

sup liverpool


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

The way Barca is going, next season, they will come with a 15 million bid for Fabregas it seems. They might as well cry in public with their cheap attempts to lure Fabregas.

The asking price for Sanchez is awful. City should just leave him alone and go for other players. They do need a CAM, I believe.

Arsenal should get Alvarez immediately. And, sign Gervinho damnit. What's with the delay? They are placing a tag of 12 million for Bendtner and Wenger thinks Gervinho is not worth 12 million. Like, what the?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

apparently the palermo president has said that the deal for alvarez is already done.

to arsenal i mean.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> NOT ENGLISH ENOUGH, MUST GO
> 
> udinese can get fucked. apparently we have bid for cissokho and mata, but mata wants to see liverpool's offer. we offer the bentley with shitloads of cash, liverpool the citroen with 20 pound notes.
> 
> sup liverpool


how's your club going to go when the Sheik gets bored with you guys? sup Oily?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

i would assume sell the players.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> apparently the palermo president has said that the deal for alvarez is already done.
> 
> to arsenal i mean.


Apparently, everybody but Arsene knows about it.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Razor King said:


> The way Barca is going, next season, they will come with a 15 million bid for Fabregas it seems. They might as well cry in public with their cheap attempts to lure Fabregas.


Well, apparently Barca can't match a certain price unless they offload more players, and the players that they've tried to offload have rejected being offloaded. I'd say Sanchez is probably their higher priority in the long run, they'd rather get a bargain for a guy that's just going to sit on the bench anyway.


> And, sign Gervinho damnit. What's with the delay? They are placing a tag of 12 million for Bendtner and Wenger thinks Gervinho is not worth 12 million. Like, what the?


:lmao exactly. If Gervinho is not worth 12 million, then Bendtner is not worth 4.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

bendtner probably put the price on himself.

I AM WORTH 12 MILLION, IM THE BEST


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Don't really see Barca agreeing to the price Arsenal wants for Fabregas. Honestly, I don't see why Barca need to go for these big names at all. They have world class players in almost every position and have money issues too. They don't even make color photocopies at Camp Nou anymore to save on toner, according to Rossell. If they bought a couple of 17-20 year old prospects to groom for the future, they would have a good transfer window. The way I see it, Barcelona is doing what Arsenal should be in the market and Arsenal are doing what Barca should be.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Nobody is interested in Bendtner, Denilson, and the likes. It's very understandable because no team with CL aspiration would take them anyway. Just get somebody like Falcao for 15 million plus Bendtner. I think those deals would work out. But I heard that 10 million + Denilson deal for Costa was rejected, so...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Razor King said:


> Nobody is interested in Bendtner, Denilson, and the likes. It's very understandable because no team with CL aspiration would take them anyway. Just get somebody like Falcao for 15 million plus Bendtner. I think those deals would work out. But I heard that 10 million + Denilson deal for Costa was rejected, so...


We're going to have to hae to pay other teams to take them. Maybe if we offer to just give Porto £15M + Bendtner we might have a change even then though if i was manager id still reject it.

Just goes to show how good Wenger magical eye is.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Not a transfer but just a funny Crouchy clip that poped up on my email earlyier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZB4StBaHRU&feature=youtu.be

Could a mod embed the clip please


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Sell Meireles? Why the fuck would they? Very good player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Sell Meireles? Why the fuck would they? Very good player.


Because they want Adam Instead . 

Hearing now that Juve wanted to give us Melo & £13.5m for him. Would be pretty damn pissed if we let him go considering he was one of the key players who got us back to playing well again.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Because they want Adam Instead .
> 
> Hearing now that Juve wanted to give us Melo & £13.5m for him. Would be pretty damn pissed if we let him go considering he was one of the key players *who got us back to playing well again.*




I musta missed that.Are you reffering to last season or the 1980s as Liverpool havent played well bar one or two freak performances in years.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Raging right now. Stupid Chelsea 11/12 jersey apparently got damaged during customization and there are no medium Chelsea jersey's in stock till August. Anybody know a good, trusted website that ships worldwide by any chance? None of the American online stores have the one I want in stock.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> [/B]
> 
> I musta missed that.Are you reffering to last season or the 1980s as Liverpool havent played well bar one or two freak performances in years.


Meh Beat Chelsea & Man U, Man City & Drew Against a strong Arsenal team with a couple of 17/18 years running about in defence so we did ok :side:

Granted we didn't play great last season but When Kenny came in Meireles did step up quite a bit. Scored in a few games consecutively and such. Hardly season changing off course but helped quite a bit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Joel said:


> Fair enough. But I also read a lot of, "if Young comes that's ok, if he doesn't, no problem" comments. Now all of a sudden he is this great winger.
> 
> 
> 
> Once the De Gea announcement happens, you'd have spent close to £50m. Now you don't have the money of a Chelsea, Man City or Madrid, so I really doubt you'll have the money to buy this world class central midfielder you all need. Although, those central midfielders don't seem to want to join you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> That was two years ago. Martin O'Neill was still at Villa, and they were working well as a team - comfortably in the top 6, with Young playing well. Valencia was at Wigan, putting in good performances, but nothing special. No surprise.
> 
> And I know none of them were your first choices after Ronaldo had departed and you got £80m.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't look for too many quotes on here, as I'm running the internet on a dongle and I don't want to run up the bill. But early in the thread, either you or united_07 said something along the lines of:
> 
> "I was pleasantly surprised to find out Young is the second highest assist maker since 06-07" (this was shown on Sky Sports News).
> 
> If you knew he had all these assists, why the need to be surprised?
> 
> 
> 
> They've been reportedly after Mata, Zapata and a whole host of players... It's speculation. He nor Villa have mentioned other clubs as far as I am aware. You paid £15m or £17m for someone in his last year. You got bumped.
> 
> 
> 
> You've thrown a lot of money already. Again, you don't exactly have the backing of a Chelsea, Man City or Real Madrid.
> 
> Sunderland destroyed our midfield last season. At our home ground. Yeah, that sums that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Total opposite really. I'm not threatened by this signing at all. As supporter of a rival team, I rather see his name on the teamsheet, than Valencia, Nani or even Park. Not only that, but I'm happy this is the way they are spending their money. After fearing that they might get Sanchez, this happens.
> 
> Do I think he is shit? Nah. Do I think he is average? Nah. I just think he is a good player, with flashes and he only has one attacking style, which makes him predictable.
> 
> He'll probably will do a job, but will he make them better? I don't think so.


(Y) All of my thoughrs on the deal.



Renegade™;9873210 said:


> All I see is Sanchez hype, blah blah blah. Is he really all that? One good season and all of a sudden he's talked about non stop. Who's to say he comes over and adapts to the EPL straight away, and for his rumoured price tag (which is fairly ridiculous) if he doesn't adapt, then he'll be a flop. Young however may not be as exciting a player but he's proven in the league and has been playing well for Villa for years. It's a trademark Fergie signing, not one I'm extremely excited about as I'd rather Bale but I still feel he'll be a good addition as he can play RW or LW.


Pretty sure everyone was loving on Sanchez last week when you lot were signing him.

Different story now, eh? 



Evo said:


> I read that the £27m bid for Fabregas was actually £30m, and that the £44m Arsenal want is actually £60m.
> 
> So basically, a ridiculous under-bid if the first is true, and a *ridiculous asking price if the second is true. Fabregas is solid, but he's not worth £60m.
> *
> And there's no way Stoke, or any club for that matter, are getting Sturridge unless it's a loan deal. I just can't imagine Roman would be dumb enough to let him go. He's a budding star, and he's going to be absolutely perfect for what AVB wants to do.


Come on. This serious? Absolutely ridiculous. Fabregas is world class, he is the best CM in the PL without too much competition, not many players better him in world football, he's 24, still got time to develop. Fabregas is solid? Just solid? He is worth at least £50 million.



eddiefan said:


> Don't really see Barca agreeing to the price Arsenal wants for Fabregas. Honestly, I don't see why Barca need to go for these big names at all. *They have world class players in almost every position* and have money issues too. They don't even make color photocopies at Camp Nou anymore to save on toner, according to Rossell. If they bought a couple of 17-20 year old prospects to groom for the future, they would have a good transfer window. The way I see it, Barcelona is doing what Arsenal should be in the market and Arsenal are doing what Barca should be.


Apart from the back 5.

Agreed with pretty much everything else, they are spending stupid amounts on squad players.



Razor King said:


> Nobody is interested in Bendtner, Denilson, and the likes. It's very understandable because no team with CL aspiration would take them anyway. Just get somebody like Falcao for 15 million plus Bendtner. I think those deals would work out. But I heard that 10 million + Denilson deal for Costa was rejected, so...


The only stalling thing in the deals is Deni & Bendtner wanting the wages we pay here, which is ridiculous. No team with CL aspirations are going to buy them, but you could say that for a lot of squad players. As long as they get sold to Turkey for around 8 mil for Deni, Bendtner is a good player with a very good goal scoring record which people often overlook, we should be looking for at least 10 mil.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

How is Chelsea going to fit both Falcao and Torres in their line-up? Falcao is a definition of a striker and Torres is an all-out striker too. They aren't like Tevez/Rooney--who can drop in the middle and help the midfield. With Falcao coming in, I see Chelsea using Drogba as an impact sub now and what about Anelka? Are they selling him?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Raging right now. Stupid Chelsea 11/12 jersey apparently got damaged during customization and there are no medium Chelsea jersey's in stock till August. Anybody know a good, trusted website that ships worldwide by any chance? None of the American online stores have the one I want in stock.


Have you tried worldsoccershop.com? They've got a ton of stuff, all the club and international jerseys, and a lot of Chelsea merchandise specifically (for other clubs, too, I would assume) that the USA Megastore doesn't sell. They're 100% reliable.


cactwma said:


> Come on. This serious? Absolutely ridiculous. Fabregas is world class, he is the best CM in the PL without too much competition, not many players better him in world football, he's 24, still got time to develop. Fabregas is solid? Just solid? He is worth at least £50 million.


He hasn't shown me a £50m price tag, and certainly not £60m. "Solid" is a very general term, I obviously realize he's world class, but who's gonna pay £50m for a bench warmer? I'm sorry, but the most I'd go on this guy, and this is if I'm picking him up for my starting XI, is £40m. Maybe £45m if I'm absolutely desperate.


Razor King said:


> How is Chelsea going to fit both Falcao and Torres in their line-up? Falcao is a definition of a striker and Torres is an all-out striker too. They aren't like Tevez/Rooney--who can drop in the middle and help the midfield. With Falcao coming in, I see Chelsea using Drogba as an impact sub now and what about Anelka? Are they selling him?


It's a clusterfuck situation to think about, for sure.

AVB prefers a 4-3-3, and so does Chelsea. If they worked by that system, which I'm assuming they will considering this is yet another striker coming in, Falcao could play any of the front three positions. Though he does prefer the middle, he could also work well on the right. Torres could be deadly from the left, which would allow Drogba to maintain his undeniable presence in the middle. Drogba historically doesn't seem to do as well on the wings, but is a force to be reckoned with inside.

It does leave out Anelka. He's gotten on a bit in his career and was happy to come in as a sub later in the season, but he may want a return to a starting role, which I don't think he'll get at Chelsea anymore. Rumors are that Thierry Henry is trying to convince him to come join him at the New York Red Bulls. Haven't heard anything about it, but it seems like he'd be the odd man out, if anyone.

The thing though is that Anelka CAN do the Tevez/Rooney and drop in midfield, as he was tested in midfield a bit last season, and it actually worked really well for him. It's not out of the realm of possibility, though Chelsea is obviously hoping Modric or Pastore will come in and solve that problem.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yeah WorldSoccerShop is what messed up my order. And then I tried ChelseaMegastoreUsa and they have no medium jerseys in stock. Gotta do it from Europe.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



cactwma said:


> Come on. This serious? Absolutely ridiculous. Fabregas is world class, he is the best CM in the PL without too much competition, not many players better him in world football, he's 24, still got time to develop. Fabregas is solid? Just solid? He is worth at least £50 million.
> 
> *Wants to leave so is worth whatever Barca will pay. Not like they have any competition for him. And Cesc is dogshite at the min so in terms of on field value to Arsenal he's worthless.*
> 
> The only stalling thing in the deals is Deni & Bendtner wanting the wages we pay here, which is ridiculous. No team with CL aspirations are going to buy them, but you could say that for a lot of squad players. As long as they get sold to Turkey for around 8 mil for Deni, Bendtner is a good player with a very good goal scoring record which people often overlook, we should be looking for at least 10 mil.


Both are shit simple as. Bendtner had 1 good run infront of goal in 4 years. enilson had 1 good game.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Yeah WorldSoccerShop is what messed up my order. And then I tried ChelseaMegastoreUsa and they have no medium jerseys in stock. Gotta do it from Europe.


Damn, yeah man, guess so. I'd name another site or two if there were any I trusted. I pretty much won't go outside those two (unless I have to go from Europe, which hasn't happened yet).


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Although I will believe this when I see it, rumours won't go away that Harry Kewell will be a Melbourne Victory player within the next week or so.




Rockhead said:


> Yeah WorldSoccerShop is what messed up my order. And then I tried ChelseaMegastoreUsa and they have no medium jerseys in stock. Gotta do it from Europe.


Subside sports have always been good, haven't been on their site for a while but it's all legit.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Are Melbourne still good? They were part of the only A league game I saw live, between them and the Mariners (my aussie team since some friends emigrated to NSW); tbh Kewell would probably do well in Australia, I always rated him when he wasn't on the injury table

Bayern Munich and West Ham are after some Tranmere youngster too :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Dale Jennings. Great prospect, apparently, haven't seen him play much, myself. Used to be on Liverpool's books I think.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Apparently Jeffren shot down Udinese and we're his number one choice. Can't say I'm too excited because I haven't seen too much of him at all, considering he can't break into the Barca lineup. Pacy and relatively skilled from what I can tell, but he doesn't seem the best passer. Maybe that will come if we pick him up and give him some time off the bench.

Payet rumours seem to be gathering more steam, which I like.



Shepard said:


> Are Melbourne still good? They were part of the only A league game I saw live, between them and the Mariners (my aussie team since some friends emigrated to NSW); tbh Kewell would probably do well in Australia, I always rated him when he wasn't on the injury table
> 
> Bayern Munich and West Ham are after some Tranmere youngster too :lmao


Nah, everyone in the A-League is crap. Brisbane Roar were a class above the rest last year though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Joaquin has signed for Malaga from Valencia for 4M euros, possibly rising to 4.5M euros. Which means so far Malaga have signed Joaquin, Diego Buonanotte, Martín Demichelis, Ruud van Nistelrooy, Nacho Monreal, Jérémy Toulalan, and Joris Mathijsen.

http://www.malagacf.com/noticias/acuerdo-con-el-valencia-cf-para-el-traspaso-de-joaquin-4681.html


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

A-League is absolutely awful. Kewell is 1000x better than 90% of the players and if he does sign will either carry his side to many titles. He'd be better off going for a Championship or lower-level Premiership side.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



cactwma said:


> Pretty sure everyone was loving on Sanchez last week when you lot were signing him.
> 
> Different story now, eh?


You're an idiot. We were never signing him. And I never "loved" on him coz I knew this. I'm just saying the fact he's only had the one good season and that he's playing in a totally different style of football league, if he comes over here with a huge price tag looming over his head and doesn't perform, the knives will be out in the press and it'd affect him. That's what I'm saying.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rush said:


> A-League is absolutely awful. Kewell is 1000x better than 90% of the players and if he does sign will either carry his side to many titles. He'd be better off going for a Championship or lower-level Premiership side.


Pretty much. He could come to the A-League in a couple of seasons and still demand a huge wage.



Renegade™ said:


> We were never signing him. And I never "loved" on him coz I knew this.


lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It never fails to amuse me when Australians pay out the A-League denouncing it as awful, yet they're happy to support Liverpool of all teams, who haven'e endevoured to play good football since the 80s.

I'm under no illusions about the quality of the football here, or the ability of the players. But given we're only in our 6th year of having a professional here, what do you expect? Personally I don't think Kewell should be going back to England as his body is too fragile for the Premier League, and unless he can sign with a team in the Championship that is committed to playing good football (Swansea would have been a good option had they not been promoted) he should probably stear clear of them too.

I'm sure he could find a decent club in Italy or Germany if he wants to. However I suspect he might be after a pay-day and an early retirement, which is understable given all his injury troubles, and if that's the case, a move to the A-League would make sense even if he could be playing at a much higher level.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

We played good football from when King Kenny took over. There was a clear change in focus and players like Suarez really emphasised that. Regardless of whether we've played "good football" in that time, it's certainly much more skilled and interesting football than anything you'll find in the A-League.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

You watch your tone BULK with your "lmao's" and all that 8*D.

If Melbourne could sign Kewell it'd be a big coup for them, as he's still got a bit in him I think.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

You trying to compare Liverpool to the A-League? lmao.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Why does every argument get back to us? There's no comparison whatsoever. In recent memory, the season of 08/09 we played great football. I don't care about the A-League..and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

he's kinda right. there was an article by steven hill in the 442 mag, describing basically what he just said. right now it is awful quality, with a few good games here and there, but it has only been around for 6 years, and has potential to grow. it's already got guys like leckie and co getting contracts with european teams, and most could play at championship level. it might not have huge prestige, but it can grow.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

i understand that. but i just can't see myself ever caring about it really.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

That's the thing - the good players are just going to go elsewhere. We saw it with Tommy Oar too, who took off when he was what? 18? It's really just a stepping stone or retirement home for those with talent. Then again, we're not in Europe so I guess we can't expect much.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Rush mate, you clearly don't get it. I didn't compare the A-League with Liverpool (how can you compare a league with a team anyway). If you bothered to read my post properly you'd see that I said I'm under no illusion regarding the quality or ability of the league, which if you want a comparison to the English leagues I'd say the average A-League player here is roughly on par with players of Leagues One and Two, with maybe a couple of the higher end players here just scraping it at Championship level. However I find it ironic that so many people are willing to write off the A-League for not being entertaining enough, when they support Liverpool, a team hardly renowned for being entertaining themselves.

At the end of the day, the A-League is local football at an affordable price that people can go to and get behind. What I find particularly odd is people writing off the whole league. When people do that it smacks to me of purely being a lack of 'star power'. It's similar to how people waxed lyrical about the Galacticos era or Madrid. They had all the star names, Figo, Zidane, Raul, Roberto Carlos, Beckham, Owen, Ronaldo, Cassilas. But during that time they won very little. Yet to most people they were still the best. The attitude most have to the A-League in general is 'no one cares about it why would I watch it', as opposed to actually watching it for what it is and then making up your mind. If people actually bothered to pay attention to the league you'd see the Queensland are playing good football at the moment, as are the new team Melbourne Heart, but not to the same effect as Queensland.

As for Liverpool playing good football. I'm not saying you always play anti-football (well apart from European matches from 03-04 and those games v Chelsea), but to me this recent side is the closest thing you've had to playing attactive football for the past 10 years at least, and even then when Carroll gets back to full fitness you'll probably play the ball early again. I know many people liked the football the Liverpool played in 08/09 under Benitez, but personally I thought it was worse then beforehand. You scored more goals, and that 4-1 win over United stands out. But all you really did then was play Gerrard further forward and hit him and Torres as early as possible. No midfield interplay it was just get the ball up there and those two will do the rest. It made sense from a tactical point of view, and you pushed United all the way that season, but it wasn't the best to watch.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Its entertaining enough but the quality is poor. That is my complaint about the A-League which you clearly haven't seen. Anyone with talent leaves as quick as possible and what is left just doesn't cut it. If i wanted to watch, as you put it, league 1 or 2 footballers then that would be fine but i dislike the terrible quality of the games, grounds etc. Doesn't help that being in Sydney, i'm far more of a rugby league and union fan.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



St. Stephen said:


> Rush mate, you clearly don't get it. I didn't compare the A-League with Liverpool (how can you compare a league with a team anyway). If you bothered to read my post properly you'd see that I said I'm under no illusion regarding the quality or ability of the league, which if you want a comparison to the English leagues I'd say the average A-League player here is roughly on par with players of Leagues One and Two, with maybe a couple of the higher end players here just scraping it at Championship level. However I find it ironic that so many people are willing to write off the A-League for not being entertaining enough, when they support Liverpool, a team hardly renowned for being entertaining themselves.
> 
> At the end of the day, the A-League is local football at an affordable price that people can go to and get behind. What I find particularly odd is people writing off the whole league. When people do that it smacks to me of purely being a lack of 'star power'. It's similar to how people waxed lyrical about the Galacticos era or Madrid. They had all the star names, Figo, Zidane, Raul, Roberto Carlos, Beckham, Owen, Ronaldo, Cassilas. But during that time they won very little. Yet to most people they were still the best. The attitude most have to the A-League in general is 'no one cares about it why would I watch it', as opposed to actually watching it for what it is and then making up your mind. If people actually bothered to pay attention to the league you'd see the Queensland are playing good football at the moment, as are the new team Melbourne Heart, but not to the same effect as Queensland.
> 
> As for Liverpool playing good football. I'm not saying you always play anti-football (well apart from European matches from 03-04 and those games v Chelsea), but to me this recent side is the closest thing you've had to playing attactive football for the past 10 years at least, and even then when Carroll gets back to full fitness you'll probably play the ball early again. I know many people liked the football the Liverpool played in 08/09 under Benitez, but personally I thought it was worse then beforehand. You scored more goals, and that 4-1 win over United stands out. But all you really did then was play Gerrard further forward and hit him and Torres as early as possible. No midfield interplay it was just get the ball up there and those two will do the rest. It made sense from a tactical point of view, and you pushed United all the way that season, but it wasn't the best to watch.


(Y) Well said.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Sky Sports saying that Sunderland are close to sealing a deal for Craig Gardner, well looks like a good piece of business. Try to get a few strikers in, possibly one or two defenders and our squad should be done.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

WTF is up with Diego? HEaring he might be on the move again. 

Seems like the dude's career has taken a nosedive since he left Werder.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Just seen some bits of Deco at Porto. Truly world class player, absolutely fantastic. A joy to watch.

Unrelated I know but I thought I would pour my thoughts on Deco out there


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I read that Liverpool might be interested in Diego.
Apparently he's leaving (or being forced to leave) because of his attitude problems.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Still wish sometimes that Deco wouldn't have left Chelsea. He had a few injury problems during his time with us, but when he wasn't injured, he was fantastic. I do miss the guy. Ballack, too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

just what chelsea need, more aged mids.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Lots of stuff on Twitter about how someone is at Melwood doing their medical, with a lot of people claiming they "know" it's Adam. I, however, have the scoop.























Wait for it.


























Oh yeah.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> just what chelsea need, more aged mids.


Us and our aged mids, you and your holding mids.

Speaking of which, can you loan us one of those to use while Essien is on international duty? Just in case the club does something stupid like I don't know, getting rid of Mikel.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Looks like Gervinho & Alvarez will be Gunners pretty soon.

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/12923 - nice article on Gerz.

Hoping Nasri will stay, pretty confident he will, positive Cesc will stay unless Barca make a bid around £45 mil. Apparently though Cesc is free to go on the condition Nasri stays.

Looks like Wenger is after Jagielka instead of Cahill or Samba, very good stuff there, I have always preferred Jagielka to Cahill, he will come cheaper too which is a bonus.

Hazard is staying put apparently and apart from that it has all gone quiet on the Arsenal front.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I'd prefer Cahill to Jags.

Isn't Jag coming off a major injury? That's concerning.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Jagielka is a much better player than Cahill, not sure if srs. 8*D.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I'm serious. The dude ruptured his ACL. 

I prefer guys who aren't coming off major injuries, especially with Arsenal's recent history of brittle players going down.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

If given the choice between the two, I'd take Cahill. But he'd cost more. Hard one to call really. Cahill has never really been part of a good settled defence, so it's hard to say how he'd do if given the chance. So in that sense Jagielka is more proven as he's been apart, and infact the leader of, a beasty Everton defence from 07-09. That said I share the same concerns as Mikey over his injury. I don't he was as good this past season as he was prior to his injury. If we buy him only to find out he's already on decline at 28 then we have a problem. 

I'm not terribly keen on either to be honest. Gary Cahill would be useful, but we have a very similar player to him in Djourou, and I don't think Cahill sufficiently superior to him to justify spending in excess of 10M on him. Also, according to some sources, 10M might even be a low estimate.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Bananas said:


> If given the choice between the two, I'd take Cahill. But he'd cost more. Hard one to call really. Cahill has never really been part of a good settled defence, so it's hard to say how he'd do if given the chance. So in that sense Jagielka is more proven as he's been apart, and infact the leader of, a beasty Everton defence from 07-09. That said I share the same concerns as Mikey over his injury. I don't he was as good this past season as he was prior to his injury. If we buy him only to find out he's already on decline at 28 then we have a problem.
> 
> I'm not terribly keen on either to be honest. Gary Cahill would be useful, but we have a very similar player to him in Djourou, and I don't think Cahill sufficiently superior to him to justify spending in excess of 10M on him. Also, according to some sources, 10M might even be a low estimate.


We are never getting Cahill for 10 million. Nowhere near. If I was Wenger I would go out and buy Sakho for 15 million right now. Better than both Jagielka & Cahill. Fuck having EPL experience, if they are up to the job then they are good enough.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

That's my point. I'd be uneasy spending 10M on him, so if we do splash the cash on him, I think it'd be silly given I don't think he'd offer an awful lot more than our current 3rd choice CB, Djourou.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I liked Djourou last season. He had a few gaffes throughout, but I thought he was reliable. I think part of his problem was he trying to cover the shitacular player Koscielsny.

If Djourou had a better partner, I bet he'd be a fine centerback.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Here's a quote with no substance:

"David Moyes demands Board finance move for Charles N'Zogbia"

Off a mate's facebook, wouldn't surprise me if Moyes had finally had enough of the shysters running the club. Hope he leaves to be honest, good manager and has done unbelievable things for the club, but his leaving might bake the board stand up and realise that they've failed catastrophically over the past 4 years or so.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I liked Djourou last season. He had a few gaffes throughout, but I thought he was reliable. I think part of his problem was he trying to cover the shitacular player Koscielsny.
> 
> If Djourou had a better partner, I bet he'd be a fine centerback.


Newcastle 0-4 Arsenal 

Substitution: Squillaci for Djourou

FT Newcastle 4-4 Arsenal.

Sums up my thoughts on him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Bananas said:


> That's my point. I'd be uneasy spending 10M on him, so if we do splash the cash on him, I think it'd be silly given I don't think he'd offer an awful lot more than our current 3rd choice CB, Djourou.





Mikey Damage said:


> I liked Djourou last season. He had a few gaffes throughout, but I thought he was reliable. I think part of his problem was he trying to cover the shitacular player Koscielsny.
> 
> If Djourou had a better partner, I bet he'd be a fine centerback.


Djourou is absolute quality. Very underrated player last season, without him we would have finished out of the top 4 for sure. Koscielny is a very good reader of the game but he still needs a few years to be considered a quality 3rd choice CB.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Here's a quote with no substance:
> 
> "David Moyes demands Board finance move for Charles N'Zogbia"
> 
> Off a mate's facebook, wouldn't surprise me if Moyes had finally had enough of the shysters running the club. Hope he leaves to be honest, good manager and has done unbelievable things for the club, but his leaving might bake the board stand up and realise that they've failed catastrophically over the past 4 years or so.


I'm shocked he hasn't decided to walk yet tbh. Great manager. Anyone who can take a side like Everton and spend very very little money year on year and still turn up with a possibility of European football is just great. Just imagine how far you guys might have been if they just spend a bit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'm shocked he hasn't decided to walk yet tbh. Great manager. Anyone who can take a side like Everton and spend very very little money year on year and still turn up with a possibility of European football is just great. Just imagine how far you guys might have been if they just spend a bit.


Agreed. Everton have always been a team that I like. With money they could easily have surpassed Liverpool by now, I would even say they had a better squad than Liverpool before this window, and you could still argue that.

Great club, great manager, great tradition.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Refreshing to hear guys, thanks. The quote was from Rory Smith of the Telegraph, via Sam Matterface's twitter so it's actually more believable than it already was. 

When we got into the Champions League in 2005, there's no way in hell Kenwright can turn around and say "no one would want to buy us, we're not profitable". We were in the Champions League qualifiers, and would have been in the group stages if we weren't legitimately cheated out of it. Had we pushed on we'd be top 4 regulars now, easily. But no, Kenwright held on to his prized possession against the best interests of the club. He doesn't deserve a loyal manager of Moyes' quality, and he certainly doesn't deserve loyal fans like myself and hundreds of thousands of others.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Refreshing to hear guys, thanks. The quote was from Rory Smith of the Telegraph, via Sam Matterface's twitter so it's actually more believable than it already was.
> 
> When we got into the Champions League in 2005, there's no way in hell Kenwright can turn around and say "no one would want to buy us, we're not profitable". We were in the Champions League qualifiers, and would have been in the group stages if we weren't legitimately cheated out of it. *Had we pushed on we'd be top 4 regulars now, easily.* But no, Kenwright held on to his prized possession against the best interests of the club. He doesn't deserve a loyal manager of Moyes' quality, and he certainly doesn't deserve loyal fans like myself and hundreds of thousands of others.


Disagree with that. You would still have top, top clubs competing with that. Look at Tottenham, they were in it for a season and did well but there was no way they could hold on with teams like Arsenal, Chelsea & United who will always be regulars and big money Citeh.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yeah top four regulars may have been a push but I'd say it would easily mean there would be 7 teams competing for the top four spots.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I reckon we would to be honest, had we spent our Champions League windfall wisely instead of wasting it on utter shit, we'd have laid the foundations for what was to come, the likes of Lescott, Jagielka, Fellaini etc.

Had we got investment when we got in the CL, we'd have definitely been a top 4 team by now, obviously City came along, but we would have been up there long before they were.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It makes me glad we've got fat Mike, at least he knows what's good for business. And does this...


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Mike Ashley is a legend because he quite clearly doesn't give a shit about Newcastle and he doesn't try to hide it. He'll probably sell Demba Ba, Cabaye and Marveaux for a profit in January.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Newcastle 0-4 Arsenal
> 
> Substitution: Squillaci for Djourou
> 
> FT Newcastle 4-4 Arsenal.
> 
> Sums up my thoughts on him.


:lmao. Are you fucking serious? That wasn't Squillaci's fault, they went down to 10 men and the midfield became non existant. Deary me.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao. Are you fucking serious? That wasn't Squillaci's fault, you guys went down to 10 men and your midfield became non existant. Deary me.


:lmao I'm fairly obviously a Newcastle fan? lolwut. Deary me.

And yeah, I wasn't blaming his replacement I was making a point about how highly I rate him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I know you're a Newcastle fan, why does that matter? 

I don't rate Djourou that highly, even had he stayed on, Arsenal still would've collapsed. They just have no spine when the pressures on. Trademark crumblers.

Koscielny tho, is a spaz. Has one good game against a big team (Utd, Barca) then goes and sucks ass against some of the lesser sides.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

If you knew he was a Newcastle fan, why did you say "you guys went down to 10 men" to him? I would have thought the Ba avy was a giveaway, but apparently not. Nothing gets past you, Renegate. 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

meh I'm so tired, didn't realise I typed that. My bad BULJ 8*D.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

tired at 11:50am? wut?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It was more to do with the team's poor mentality than an individual player. Arsenal are a bunch of bottlers who always blow it when they are even close to success. You can't really blame an individual.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Renegade™;9880378 said:


> I know you're a Newcastle fan, why does that matter?
> 
> I don't rate Djourou that highly, even had he stayed on, Arsenal still would've collapsed. They just have no spine when the pressures on. Trademark crumblers.
> 
> Koscielny tho, is a spaz. *Has one good game against a big team (Utd, Barca) then goes and sucks ass against some of the lesser sides.*


You can say that about most Arsenal players with maybe the exception of RVP & Sagna. It's why they've fallen flat the last few years.

A lot of their softies players don't like the prospect of going to places like Bolton & Stoke as we saw at the end of the season. They rarely go and grind out results by toughing it out like Chelsea, Man U & City do, then Wenger can go and moan about how the opposition play none-football, not that other managers criticise them. It's the whole "we play pretty football and so should everyone else" mentality that pisses me off with that French prick.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

You would have thought by now that Arsene would have realised that 

At the start of the year: Pretty Football > Results (to an extnet) 

At the end of the Year : Results > Pretty Football (By A very large amount)

Whats good in searching for the awe inspiring goal when your losing or drawing a match you need to be winning. The fans won't care how its done as long as it gets done.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yeah, and I still laugh at how some Arsenal fans argue that point. As if you wouldn't be happy with winning/winning trophies regardless of how. Grinding out 3 points/win > trying to walk it into the net.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

You don't win any points for playing pretty football! Bottom line.

The worst thing about Wenger's attitude is that when he took over, Arsenal were a team of thugs with the odd quality player like Bergkamp & Overmars. Their disciplinary record was awful. When they came to Ewood I was appalled by their tactics of bringing players down just as they got the ball off you and as you would get towards their half. Bloody hypocrite.

What really wound me up was when he was crying about dangerous tackles a couple of season's ago against his players, then Gallas goes in over the top on Mark Davies and puts him out for the season in what was a hideous tackle, and guess what? "I didn't see it!" Goes to show what a tit he is that he always sees things that he believes go against his team like the Liverpool penalty which clearly was a penalty, but when his team are in the wrong, oh no, he can't possibly comment on that.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Nige™ said:


> You don't win any points for playing pretty football! Bottom line.
> 
> The worst thing about Wenger's attitude is that when he took over, Arsenal were a team of thugs with the odd quality player like Bergkamp & Overmars. Their disciplinary record was awful. When they came to Ewood I was appalled by their tactics of bringing players down just as they got the ball off you and as you would get towards their half. Bloody hypocrite.
> 
> What really wound me up was when he was crying about dangerous tackles a couple of season's ago against his players, then Gallas goes in over the top on Mark Davies and puts him out for the season in what was a hideous tackle, and guess what? "I didn't see it!" Goes to show what a tit he is that he always sees things that he believes go against his team *like the Liverpool penalty which clearly was a penalty, but when his team are in the wrong, oh no, he can't possibly comment on that.*


This.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

News today is we haven't even put in an official bid for Adam. Yay media.

Unrelated, but awesome:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

saw that yesterday. :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

first pic ive seen of andy not in a pub.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

He's still got a drink. What a MAN.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

http://www.skysports.com/football/papertalk/0,21673,12709,00.html



> *Robbie Keane* is top of Blackburn's shopping list as they plan a major summer overhaul of their squad.
> 
> *Keith Andrews* and Andy Reid are set to move to Nottingham Forest.













BkB Hulk said:


> He's still got a drink. What a MAN.


Fabio doesn't approve but Fabio can fuck himself.8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



King Kenny said:


> tired at 11:50am? wut?


Did the all nighter shift on the bar then went to watch the boys play soccer, so I hadn't slept when I wrote that. Thats why I was tired. (Y).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Wenger's philosophy is to win trophies in the way players suit the style of football they are used to. It isn't for everyone, but that is the style we play and will play in the future. Simple as that. 

It CAN win trophies although it isn't something eery club should always do. United & Liverpool will probably always be thugs with some ok football and long balls.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



cactwma said:


> United & Liverpool will probably always be thugs with some ok football and long balls.


:lmao :lmao at this whole sentence, also arsenal had the second worst disciplinary record last season


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



cactwma said:


> United & Liverpool will probably always be thugs with some ok football and long balls.


So, so, so bitter. I love it :lmao.










GLORY! 8*D

I'm being defensive, HUH?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

We're not thugs










:side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*










We're not thugs either .


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

i didnt know bottling it was a style of football.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> i didnt know bottling it was a style of football.


Tis the Arsenal way.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I am not bitter whatsoever. It's common knowledge United & Liverpool play long balls and are thugs, you must be delusional to deny it. United are horrible to watch most of the time. It obviously bring United success, I haven't said that. I don't agree with how United play but it wins matches, pretty simple. Delusion reigns supreme for the 2 United fans again :lmao Twisting everything you say to make it look like United are perfect. Love it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



cactwma said:


> I am not bitter whatsoever. It's common knowledge United & Liverpool play long balls and are thugs, you must be delusional to deny it. United are horrible to watch most of the time. It obviously bring United success, I haven't said that. I don't agree with how United play but it wins matches, pretty simple. Delusion reigns supreme for the 2 United fans again :lmao Twisting everything you say to make it look like United are perfect. Love it.


hmm...










another set of data 










ahem


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> ahem












Surprise surprise.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Is every 'effective' form of football (ie scoring goals, taking shots, crossing etc) considered 'long ball football' at Arsenal now?

Wenger's accumulated over 80 red cards in what, 15 years? THUGS.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


>


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Howard, you devious bastard, fixing all those charts.

:hmm:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Is every 'effective' form of football (ie scoring goals, taking shots, crossing etc) considered 'long ball football' at Arsenal now?
> 
> Wenger's accumulated over 80 red cards in what, 15 years? THUGS.


Before his philosophy was introduced with the younger players etc. + he inherited a lot of players who were 'thugs'. 



Silent Alarm said:


> Howard, you devious bastard, fixing all those charts.
> 
> :hmm:


I quoted one 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Howard Webb wearing his United shirt to referee Blackpool games. What a corrupt asshole!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> I quoted one 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> ahem


TBF on the y/r cards we get so many ridiculous ones and Man United get away with alot. Like Scholes played 22 games so thats 20 red cards United got away with. Also we are the only club in the premiership where players get booked for 'accumulative fouls'


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Here comes the victim card. Wenger sure has power over the Arsenal fans. No wonder most of them believe all the crap he comes out with.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Daily Mail reporting Arsenal want Mata, and Fabregas *might* refuse to return for pre-season (from holiday in Spain). :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I'm telling you, Stringer/cactwma IS Arsene Wenger. The evidence piles up every day.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rush said:


> We're not thugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


That can be Ashley Young next season. :side:



Razor King said:


> Daily Mail reporting Arsenal want Mata, and Fabregas *might* refuse to return for pre-season (from holiday in Spain). :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Mata shouldn't go to a team that can't win the League. He should come to a team that CAN win doubles like no tomorrow. 

Oh wait... Comes back to 2011.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

In as much as I disagree with almost everything cactwama/Stringer says, some of you other guys have a lot of misconceptions about Arsenal, and football in general too. Your opinions on Arsenal read like a typical English tabloid. 'Too French', 'No fighting spirit', 'Physically weak', 'Wenger needs to spend money', ect. 

I'm not saying any of those things are categorically wrong. I just think fans in general as well as a majority of the media look at things far too black and white.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

The thing is though, Arsenal don't have any fighting spirit and Wenger does need to spend. That's not being tabloidy, it's....you tell him, Rafa...










IT'S FACT!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Also we are the only club in the premiership where players get booked for 'accumulative fouls'


Natural club bias aside, I just can't believe that you truly think that. It's a rarity if you don't see a referee warn a player about consistent fouling, or give someone a yellow while explaining it's their 3rd or 4th offence. I hope that this is just clutching at straws to defend the disciplinary record.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Bananas said:


> In as much as I disagree with almost everything cactwama/Stringer says, some of you other guys have a lot of misconceptions about Arsenal, and football in general too. Your opinions on Arsenal read like a typical English tabloid. 'Too French', 'No fighting spirit', 'Physically weak', 'Wenger needs to spend money', ect.
> 
> I'm not saying any of those things are categorically wrong. I just think fans in general as well as a majority of the media look at things far too black and white.


The only one on there that you could possibly say are media influenced is too French. Everything else is damn near fact. You have a good squad but your flashy player and having players with little fighting power against guys like Chelsea and Man U is what cost you. I dont even think Arsenal need to spend money tbh. They just need a leader who can carry them all the way and not just till February. If we can win the champions league with basically a midtable calibre side with Only one real stand out player in 2005 you guys can with someone with your team filled with Talent and experience. 

I mean what other things can really come into Play?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Wow. People being hostile towards Arsenal? Oh wait, cactwama kicked it all off. How surprising. But yeah, Arsene needs to wake up and sort out our discipline, it's been a problem ever since he came in.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Don't make me change the title back to something pro-Arsenal. :side:
*
TRANSFER GOSSIP

Manchester United have made a shock bid for Barcelona's Spanish Euro Under-21 Championships star Thiago Alcantara.
Full story: Daily Mirror

Arsenal have made Valencia midfielder Juan Mata, another star of Spain's U21 side, their top summer transfer target. The Gunners have offered £18m for the 23-year-old.
Full story: Daily Mail

Robbie Keane's career at Spurs looks set to be coming to an end, with Blackburn keen on signing the 30-year-old.
Full story: Metro

Chelsea boss Andre Villas-Boas will make a double raid on Tottenham with a £60m bid for midfielder Luka Modric and the left-sided Gareth Bale.
Full story: Caught Offside

Spurs boss Harry Redknapp hopes to offload Mexican midfielder Giovani Dos Santos to Seville, but the Spanish club have yet to meet the £6.5m asking price.
Full story: The Sun

Chelsea are set to offer Didier Drogba - and £7m - in exchange for Galatasaray winger Arda Turan, 24. Full story: Daily Express

Meanwhile, Chelsea defender Jose Bosingwa could move to Besiktas after he was only given a one-year contract extension by the Blues.
Full story: The Sun

Manchester City are lining up a triple swoop for Fiorentina midfielder Alessio Cerci, 23, Partizan Belgrade defender Stefan Savic, 20, and 24-year-old Argentina international keeper Sergio Romero. Full story: The Sun

Aston Villa will buy Birmingham keeper Ben Foster after a 'cooling-off period' with boss Alex McLeish and they will also sign Charles N'Zogbia from Wigan.
Full story: Daily Mirror

Aston Villa are also interested in signing Stoke winger Matthew Etherington as a replacement for Ashley Young. Full story: Daily Mail

West Brom have joined the race to sign Chelsea striker Daniel Sturridge, who scored eight goals on loan at Bolton last season.
Full story: The Sun

Stoke, Blackburn and West Brom are keen on Monaco centre-half Cedric Mongongu, 22, who has also been watched by Arsenal and Aston Villa in recent seasons. Full story: Daily Mail

Manchester United are confident of being able to sign Arsenal midfielder Samir Nasri, 23, for £20m.
Full story: Caught Offside

Liverpool are close to completing the signing of Charlie Adam, the Blackpool midfielder, with Jonjo Shelvey moving in the opposite direction on a season-long loan. The Anfield club are also set to sign Aston Villa winger Stewart Downing. Full story: The Independent

Stoke will make a joint bid for Birmingham duo Scott Dann and Cameron Jerome.
Full story: Daily Mirror

West Brom defender Gabriel Tamas could leave the Hawthorns for Lazio. The Times (subscription required)

Norwich will bid £2m for Newcastle keeper Fraser Forster, who was loaned to the Canaries in 2009-10.
Full story: The Sun

Manchester City are the latest bidders for Inter Milan striker Samuel Eto'o.
Full story: Daily Mirror

Manchester City must also spend a club record £36m to land Porto forward Hulk.
Full story: Daily Star

Aaron Lennon has joined the long list of players Liverpool are hoping to sign, with the Reds rumoured to be planning a £20m bid for the Spurs winger.
Full story: Metro

Mirko Vucinic's agent has ruled out a move to Blackburn, saying the Roma striker deserves a "more prestigious" club. Full story: Daily Express

*


'Arry is an idiot if he offloads Dos Santos for 6.5 mil. Dos Santos's potential is frightening (as an Arsenal supporter). Dos Santos looks poised to finally break out of his shell.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Bananas said:


> *In as much as I disagree with almost everything cactwama/Stringer says*, some of you other guys have a lot of misconceptions about Arsenal, and football in general too. *Your opinions on Arsenal read like a typical English tabloid. 'Too French', 'No fighting spirit', 'Physically weak', 'Wenger needs to spend money', ect. *
> 
> I'm not saying any of those things are categorically wrong. I just think fans in general as well as a majority of the media look at things far too black and white.


Firstly, wha? Different opinion to media doesn't mean it doesn't make sense.

Secondly, Wenger does need to spend money, albeit not as much as people say, although saying we have no fighting spirit is ridiculous, as is saying we are physically weak - agree with you there. People forget the times where we come back from being a goal down aswell.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

With River Plate being relegated in Argentina a few clubs might try to pinch some of their players on the cheap.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

All transfers should be done like this.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Arsenal-Playe...ultDomain_3&hash=item2a11d71664#ht_720wt_1158


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I've only seen Thiago play twice but I want him at United, he looks brilliant.
Rumours are we've made a £16 million bid for him but apparently Barca want a buy-back clause in the contract. Fuck that.

Really hope Fabregas goes to Barca now, that will push Thiago well further down the pecking order and he might have to leave for first team football.
Hopefully De Gea has had a word in his ear too :side:.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I cant see it being true, it is always inevitable that after a player has a good tournament he will be linked with a move somewhere.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

zenit signed genoa left back criscito. stop ruining fm world.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

:lmao Caught Offside. They're not even trying with their rumours.

Oh and fuck you Criscito. Strange move. Agree with Kiz, Russian clubs always ruin FM :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

IMO, if Thiago is going anywhere, it's Arsenal where he would be a part of the £40m + Thiago deal, I suspect.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

An agent on twitter, who represents a few united players as well as loads of other players

http://twitter.com/#!/FootballAgentPM



> #mufc close to another signing. Medical taking place as we speak.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Hopes it's someone average.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Probably De Gea...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

must be adam. :side:

but prob de gea


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

meh now he has deleted the tweet and said it was just bad info given to him


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

De Gea..........










Kills De Gea.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

http://www.skybet.com/betting/footb...5_1309179813_af6dc2d095b8936fa5595fa27e055a93

:side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Will be very, very happy if we sign Mata.

Sure you already know what I think of him 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

can anyone explain to me why man utd spent a shedload on ashley young when they already have valencia who is better?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Seb said:


> can anyone explain to me why man utd spent a shedload on ashley young when they already have valencia who is better?


as valencia plays on the right, while Young will play on the left


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

but nani is also better than young


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

When he can stay on his feet. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Young... regularly considered a good player. Stats of assists come on Twitter from United accounts and the United fans love him 8*D

Valencia is so much better than Young it's unreal. Nani might even be off somewhere else too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Seb said:


> but nani is also better than young


except when valencia came back, nani was moved over to the left, and he was nowhere the player he was in the first half of the season when he was on the right.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

so they've got 3 right wingers now when they're crying out for a creative central midfielder and need a new goalkeeper. wonder if united still have the funds.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



King Kenny said:


> http://www.skybet.com/betting/footb...5_1309179813_af6dc2d095b8936fa5595fa27e055a93
> 
> :side:


Joey Barton is 4/6 to sign for Arsenal, wouldn't take much notice of that


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Young isnt a right winger, he has been playing on the left or just behind the striker for villa last season


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I don't. I just like posting it up to create conversation. 8*D. Barton to Arsenal would be great though just for the reaction.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Chelsea boss Andre Villas-Boas will make a double raid on Tottenham with a £60m bid for midfielder Luka Modric and the left-sided Gareth Bale.
> Full story: Caught Offside


Shocking as I didn't think we'd go after Bale. But this would be much better than getting even more strikers. It _is_ Caught Offside, though, so...


> Chelsea are set to offer Didier Drogba - and £7m - in exchange for Galatasaray winger Arda Turan, 24. Full story: Daily Express


Because Drogba will go to Galatasaray. 


> Meanwhile, Chelsea defender Jose Bosingwa could move to Besiktas after he was only given a one-year contract extension by the Blues.
> Full story: The Sun


Bosingwa was not given a contract extension, to my knowledge. Thanks, THE SUN.


> West Brom have joined the race to sign Chelsea striker Daniel Sturridge, who scored eight goals on loan at Bolton last season.
> Full story: The Sun


:lmao as if there's a race to sign this guy. The only way anyone's "signing him" is if it's on a loan deal. Letting Sturridge go would be incredibly stupid, and I should think Chelsea is fully aware of that.


> Manchester City must also spend a club record £36m to land Porto forward Hulk.
> Full story: Daily Star


Hulk's release clause is something up in the £80m region, so good luck with that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*










+United fans are delusional if they think that Young is good enough to play behind the striker when that is a vital part of anyone's team if they play that formation.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Young most definitely is a right winger. He played on the right for villa for the past few seasons and behind the striker when Downing is injured. United have nani and valencia who are both better and they already have Rooney playing behind Hernandez.

waste of money


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Nani isn't leaving, not a chance. We've got good options on the wings now, Nani or Young on the left and Nani or Valencia on the right. Plus Park is still there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It's about rotation too, Fergie regularly switches the wingers about. Nani, Valencia, Giggs, Park, Rooney on the odd occasion is pushed out to the left.
This is Giggs' last year so I suppose Young is just Fergie looking to the future.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

man city will pay that clause


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

They'll double it for fun.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

IN UNRELATED NEWS

JenChang88 Jen Chang 

Bayern signs Japanese teen Takashi Usami: http://t.co/Ov8jXVc - great dribbler, AM/F type with lots of flair: http://t.co/eckm4r8

top signing. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

perhaps the guy on twitter didnt get bad info, same place where jones and young were spotted before they signed, at bridgewater hospital this morning


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

is that de gea?

looks like he's just as ready to suck saf off as he is to sign a contract :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

who's the woman?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

United must have little money left now.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> perhaps the guy on twitter didnt get bad info, same place where jones and young were spotted before they signed, at bridgewater hospital this morning


Glad about get DdG transfer sorted out imagine the deal will be officially announced on 1st of July (Due to changing of agent/s) Have medical now then go on his holiday after taking his medical return back to Manchester settle in to new home/life .

Really happy signing him was my no.1 pick to replace VDS for awhile now & its not often MUFC actually buy players I recommend. Strange but good feeling. 

GK, LW & CB signed now we can go for our CM target (Lord know who that is). LB/Fullback may also be signed but I’m not sure on that one. But I 100% believe we will go for & sign a CM before our pre season tour starts in late July.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

That chick looks like she has a nice ass.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Seb said:


> Young most definitely is a right winger. He played on the right for villa for the past few seasons and behind the striker when Downing is injured. United have nani and valencia who are both better and they already have Rooney playing behind Hernandez.
> 
> waste of money


Young is a decent signing considering he has a lot of assists every season with Villa. Not a waste at all.

A real waste of money will be paying 25-30m+ for Fabregas when we all know there is no way he can play ahead of Xavi.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



eddiefan said:


> Young is a decent signing considering he has a lot of assists every season with Villa. Not a waste at all.
> 
> *A real waste of money will be paying 25-30m+ for Fabregas* when we all know there is no way he can play ahead of Xavi.


This is so illogical it's funny. Fab will play just as much as Young would.

Funny shit, 25-30 million for Cesc is one of the most laughable transfer fees ever, perhaps the most ridiculous.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Seb said:


> can anyone explain to me why man utd spent a shedload on ashley young when they already have valencia who is better?


I can't. Other than Kenny wanted him :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> This is so illogical it's funny. Fab will play just as much as Young would.
> 
> Funny shit, 25-30 million for Cesc is one of the most laughable transfer fees ever, *perhaps the most ridiculous.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

doesnt compete with fernando the great spud.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



eddiefan said:


> Young is a decent signing considering he has a lot of assists every season with Villa. Not a waste at all.


valencia and nani are better wingers tho


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> doesnt compete with fernando the great spud.


(Y) £50m a Goal. What a PLAYER


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Who are the old men doing a bad job of covering De Gea? :lmao

Tbh, Torres was an incredible striker not too far back and with the inflated prices nowadays 50 million wouldn't have been horrible for THAT Torres. However we got him at a time where he has shown up to be garbage. He hasn't been himself since the World Cup.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> (Y) £50m a Goal. What a PLAYER


Liverpool fans can't take the piss out of other clubs spending.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> This is so illogical it's funny. Fab will play just as much as Young would.
> 
> Funny shit, 25-30 million for Cesc is one of the most laughable transfer fees ever, perhaps the most ridiculous.





Stringer said:


> IMO, if Thiago is going anywhere, it's Arsenal where he would be a part of the £40m + Thiago deal, I suspect.


Arsenal will end up with less than £27M for Cesc. Barca will be £31M this week it will be rejected then next week Cesc refuses to return his value plummets and we'll get a tribunal decision fee for him after he tears his contract up with Fifa.

Cesc has told Arsenal he wishes to leave we're refusing to sell him if Fifa believe this weeks £31M offer is fair then Cesc would be able to tear up his contract.

David Villa transfered for £30M, Mata will transfer for around £25M so 30 is in line with the 'going rate' for Spanish internationals.



Rockhead said:


> Who are the old men doing a bad job of covering De Gea? :lmao
> 
> Tbh, Torres was an incredible striker not too far back and with the inflated prices nowadays 50 million wouldn't have been horrible for THAT Torres. However we got him at a time where he has shown up to be garbage. He hasn't been himself since the World Cup.


Torres will come good again though. There was a stat on how many of his goals were assisted by Yossi Benayoon while at Liverpool and how many he scored for Liverpool without Benayoun. So once Chelsea click on drop Lampard play Benayoun and Torres he'll be fine.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It would be a travesty for Arsenal, if both Nasri and Fabregas left. If we can get in Alvarez and Mata, then losing them wouldn't be such a major hole, but it wouldn't be called strengthening; it would just be replacing. Personally, I hope Cesc stays because Nasri is already making such headlines for a raise; imagine, what he would do if Barca wanted him as badly as they want Cesc!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

it wouldnt even be replacing. arsenal would need to buy pastore at least to replace fabregas. some argentine from velez isn't gonna cover for fabregas at all.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

We've already seen that Nasri can cover for Cesc last season. Which is why I don't know WTF Arsenal are doing, but NAsri needs to be locked up.

Plus, Wilshere looks to be the goods as well. I like his potential. 

I'll take 25 million and Alcantra from Barca. Just money? 30 mil would be acceptable, I guess.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> it wouldnt even be replacing. arsenal would need to buy pastore at least to replace fabregas. some argentine from velez isn't gonna cover for fabregas at all.


Not really. Fabregas has been carried for the past year because he's put n oeffort in whatsoever so replacing Cesc on the pitch is actually the easiest thing Wenger will ever do. He could buy Park Ji Sung and play him centre mid and that would cover for Cesc because at least we'd 11 players putting effort in on the pitch again.

Also even if both leave a midfield of

Ramsey Song/Wilshere

Alvarez Arshavin Mata 

Would hardly be a disaster. would prefer Nasri to stay though. But this again would be classed as replacing so we'd still need to add a bit of depth so Diaby never gets near the pitch. Denilson needs shooting now that ebay deleted the listing (human trafficing is illegal apparently) 

Still would like us to sign Scott Parker in an ideal world we'd also sign the Kwad from udinese and Poli from Samp but there both young so would still leae us lacking a leader in the middle of the park.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yes, very true.

But there is this problem called Arsenal and Arsene Wenger. There is no way we can get in any player of Fabregas' class as a replacement for him. We won't spend that much money.

Pastore would be awesome, but Palermo's President has been screaming a 50 million transfer for Pastore. That's one of the reasons why no club has approached Palermo for Pastore yet. I can't see Pastore going for anything less than 35 million, unless the Palermo President is just trolling. Only Chelsea and Man City could be the possible takers for him, or Juve, if they are really interested.

I'm hoping City come up with a bid for Fabregas. That would ruin it for Barca.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Arsenal might as well cash in on Fab while they can tbh. It's clear that is heart is moreso with Barcelona that it is with Arsenal so £30m for him seems very decent considering like Gunner said that seems to be the average price range for spanish players right now. Replacing him wouldn't even be that hard tbh, Especially since they have Wilshere and Nasri who can play well in the central role. At most just get Alvarez and they are ok.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

pretty young and unproven midfield (besides arshavin, who looks done). alvarez would be in his first season, and it's not even a given that he's signed, as juve are after him. arsenal wont sign both mata and gervinho, and ramsey is still quite raw in premier league experience (even though he is an international captain). the only guys i like the look of in that midfield is wilshere and mata/gervinho, provided the last 2 adapt properly. the loss of fabregas and nasri would not be easily covered at all. if so, wenger wouldnt be demanding 40 mil for fabregas, if it was that easy he would take the 25 mil and sign adam.

of course this is of the theoretical that nasri leaves also. nasri could probably cover.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> We've already seen that Nasri can cover for Cesc last season. Which is why I don't know WTF Arsenal are doing, but NAsri needs to be locked up.
> 
> Plus, Wilshere looks to be the goods as well. I like his potential.
> 
> I'll take 25 million and Alcantra from Barca. Just money? 30 mil would be acceptable, I guess.


Nasri is a completely different player to Cesc. He wouldn't replace Cesc at all.



Razor King said:


> Yes, very true.
> 
> But there is this problem called Arsenal and Arsene Wenger. There is no way we can get in any player of Fabregas' class as a replacement for him. We won't spend that much money.
> 
> Pastore would be awesome, but Palermo's President has been screaming a 50 million transfer for Pastore. That's one of the reasons why no club has approached Palermo for Pastore yet. I can't see Pastore going for anything less than 35 million, unless the Palermo President is just trolling. Only Chelsea and Man City could be the possible takers for him, or Juve, if they are really interested.
> 
> I'm hoping City come up with a bid for Fabregas. That would ruin it for Barca.


Pastore is overrated tbh. He is good but 25 mil is pushing the boat.



Kiz said:


> pretty young and unproven midfield (besides arshavin, who looks done). alvarez would be in his first season, and it's not even a given that he's signed, as juve are after him. arsenal wont sign both mata and gervinho, and ramsey is still quite raw in premier league experience (even though he is an international captain). the only guys i like the look of in that midfield is wilshere and mata/gervinho, provided the last 2 adapt properly. the loss of fabregas and nasri would not be easily covered at all. if so, wenger wouldnt be demanding 40 mil for fabregas, if it was that easy he would take the 25 mil and sign adam.
> 
> of course this is of the theoretical that nasri leaves also. nasri could probably cover.


I think we would definitely sign both. we need a striker and a winger anyway. 

I don't see why everyone is crying about Nasri, and saying he can't easily be replaced. He is a good player but he has only had one half of a good season. 

I don't care about the going rate of Spanish players, Cesc is immeasurably better than Villa, and you must be blind not to see it.

+Ramsey will be as good as anyone in the EPL in a couple years. Potential world class player.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

From all the transfer news, it seems Nasri's head isn't right. For Fabregas, at least, he has shown loyalty, even if he clearly wants to be at Barca. If Fabregas goes this season, I'd have no problem with that. Nasri is already making demands and I can only think that if a Real or Barca come after him, he'd be making a meal out of the situation. He just looks that kind, especially after all that went down.

It's difficult, very difficult for Arsenal to cover for both, honestly. No signings could do it. We need to keep them for this season at least. That would allow the newer signings to fit in properly, and it wouldn't mean going two steps backwards for Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

the best thing for arsenal is to tell fabregas to fuck off really. the guys' being a major cunt, ala balotelli/inter last year.

all this will i/wont i bullshit just hurt a team in the long run. the sooner he leaves, the quicker arsenal can find a replacement. he's made it clear he wants to go to barca. no point having him around.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

There are "rumors" that Fabregas might refuse to return to Arsenal for pre-season. I think Wenger's new found interest on Mata stems from Fabregas' unreliability. Plus, guess who he is chilling out with! Puyol and Pep. Haha...

So, yeah, get in the right price and let him go.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> Nasri is a completely different player to Cesc. He wouldn't replace Cesc at all.
> 
> Pastore is overrated tbh. He is good but 25 mil is pushing the boat.
> 
> I think we would definitely sign both. we need a striker and a winger anyway.
> 
> I don't see why everyone is crying about Nasri, and saying he can't easily be replaced. He is a good player but he has only had one half of a good season.
> 
> I don't care about the going rate of Spanish players, Cesc is immeasurably better than Villa, and you must be blind not to see it.
> 
> +Ramsey will be as good as anyone in the EPL in a couple years. Potential world class player.


CESC DOES NOT WANT TO PLAY FOR ARSENAL. HIS VALUE DROPS BECAUSE HE DOES NOT ANT TO BE HERE. GET IT THROUGH YOUR HEAD PLAYERS THAT WANT TO LEAVE ARE WORTHLESS.



Kiz said:


> the best thing for arsenal is to tell fabregas to fuck off really. the guys' being a major cunt, ala balotelli/inter last year.
> 
> all this will i/wont i bullshit just hurt a team in the long run. the sooner he leaves, the quicker arsenal can find a replacement. he's made it clear he wants to go to barca. no point having him around.


True that. £31M (reported next offer) try and get Thiago as a part ex just in case were short a few quid in a couple of years and can get another £20M off Barca.

Overmars, Petit, Gio, Henry, Hleb, Now Cesc. Who's the next Arsenal player to leave to go to Barca???


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

People who say Fabregas is uncommitted is ridiculous. He doesn't want to be here, he wants to be in Barca but when people say he is lazy here they are just kidding themselves.

He loves Arsenal Football Club. I don't believe the tabloid reports that he won't come back to training - that's laughable. If he was so desperate to leave he would have put in a transfer request, it was only 2 weeks ago he said he was happy at Arsenal. Don't be surprised if we are having this conversation this time next year.






He took that with a _broken leg_.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

He was trying to impress Pep 8*D

A transfer fee of just £30m is a bit low imo. But if you added Thiago on top of the 30m, then it's is definitely an offer to accept. Cash wise I'd say 40m but I don't see Barca getting that money together without a big sale.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> People who say Fabregas is uncommitted is ridiculous. He doesn't want to be here, he wants to be in Barca but when people say he is lazy here they are just kidding themselves.
> 
> He loves Arsenal Football Club. I don't believe the tabloid reports that he won't come back to training - that's laughable. If he was so desperate to leave he would have put in a transfer request, it was only 2 weeks ago he said he was happy at Arsenal. Don't be surprised if we are having this conversation this time next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He took that with a _broken leg_.


Name 1 game fro August 2010 till May 2011 when he played well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Name 1 game fro August 2010 till May 2011 when he played well.


Arsenal vs S.C. Braga, 6-0 September 16, 2010 - that's just the first.

In a season riddled with injuries he still produced world class performances.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal vs S.C. Braga, 6-0 September 16, 2010 - that's just the first.
> 
> In a season riddled with injuries he still produced world class performances.


Thats the best you can come up with? a game that even Carlos Vela scored in. You really must try harder.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Thats the best you can come up with? a game that even Carlos Vela scored in. You really must try harder.


All you said was say one game 8*D That was the first game he produced a world class performance.

There are plenty more.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> All you said was say one game 8*D That was the first game he produced a world class performance.
> 
> There are plenty more.


Wasnt even a world class performance. Im still waiting for you to tell me one. Like i said if thats really the best you can come up with your even weirder than i believe you to be.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It really can't be good for a team when their captain doesn't really want to be there anymore. I hope Wenger cashes in and puts the money to good use. Sure Cesc has shown loyalty so far, but anyone can see he really wants to go back to Barca.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> People who say Fabregas is uncommitted is ridiculous. He doesn't want to be here, he wants to be in Barca but when people say he is lazy here they are just kidding themselves.
> 
> He loves Arsenal Football Club. I don't believe the tabloid reports that he won't come back to training - that's laughable. I*f he was so desperate to leave he would have put in a transfer request, it was only 2 weeks ago he said he was happy at Arsenal. Don't be surprised if we are having this conversation this time next year.*


Around Mid January 2011 Fernando Torres said he loved Liverpool and wanted to stay here. Two weeks later he walked out of the door.

Morale of the story - Can't always believe what players say. I Just reckon Fab wants to go to Barca but feels he has to stay loyal to Arsenal. Just the fact that this has been going on for 3 years, That he hasn't played this down enough and that his attitude doesn't seem the same as it used to kinda leans towards him feeling to go but not having the heart to do so.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> *Wasnt even a world class performance.* Im still waiting for you to tell me one. Like i said if thats really the best you can come up with your even weirder than i believe you to be.


How little you know about the sport. Being involved in all 6 goals, scoring 2 and directly assisting isn't world class?

Against Bolton in September, Everton in November, against Wigan in January, against Birmingham in January, against Chelsea in December, gainst Wolves in February.

Just stop.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Around Mid January 2011 Fernando Torres said he loved Liverpool and wanted to stay here. Two weeks later he walked out of the door.
> 
> Morale of the story - Can't always believe what players say. I Just reckon Fab wants to go to Barca but feels he has to stay loyal to Arsenal. Just the fact that this has been going on for 3 years, That he hasn't played this down enough and that his attitude doesn't seem the same as it used to kinda leans towards him feeling to go but not having the heart to do so.


You can never trust what players say but Cesc is a completely different situation to Torres. You could tell Torres never loved the club, not once did I see him show an ounce of real passion.

I have posted this before but rarely do I see so much passion from a foreign player:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> You can never trust what players say but Cesc is a completely different situation to Torres. You could tell Torres never loved the club, not once did I see him show an ounce of real passion.
> 
> I have posted this before but rarely do I see so much passion from a foreign player:


Your'e using an example from 2008 to demonstrate this? Feelings and emotions change. Torres did love being here but his feelings changed after the World cup and you could literally see how much his feelings changed after the World cup. The same can be said for Fabragas. Had that happened a month or two ago you could use it but you can't use an example from 3 years ago when emotions can change over time, Especially over a long period like 3 years.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> How little you know about the sport. Being involved in all 6 goals, scoring 2 and directly assisting isn't world class?
> 
> Against Bolton in September, Everton in November, against Wigan in January, against Birmingham in January, against Chelsea in December, gainst Wolves in February.
> 
> Just stop.


In a game we didnt have to put any effort in to win 6-0. Yeah try harder you know nothing.

Also in none of the game you listed did he do anything other than play average.

Bolton we played against 10 men. Hardly a challenge. Not much of a contest.
Everton wasnt much of a performance from us in general so was hardly a 'world class performance' Wilshere and Arshavin both were better than him.

Against Birmingham Arshavin did more in 12 minutes than Fabregas did in the full game.

All your doing is picking out games where he either scored or set up a goal. Thats a minimun requirement fro your centre midfielder not a reason for undeserved praise. Theres a reason he was nowhere to be seen in any form of player of the month/season awards.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Your'e using an example from 2008 to demonstrate this? Feelings and emotions change. Torres did love being here but his feelings changed after the World cup and you could literally see how much his feelings changed after the World cup. The same can be said for Fabragas. Had that happened a month or two ago you could use it but you can't use an example from 3 years ago when emotions can change over time, Especially over a long period like 3 years.


Love for a club doesn't disappear. I knew in 2006 he would eventually be going back to Barca but I truly believe he will always love the club, although it's time for him to move to Barcelona and I wish him all the happiness in the world. Top man, top footballer.



Gunner14 said:


> In a game we didnt have to put any effort in to win 6-0. Yeah try harder you know nothing.
> 
> Also in none of the game you listed did he do anything other than play average.
> 
> Bolton we played against 10 men. Hardly a challenge. Not much of a contest.
> Everton wasnt much of a performance from us in general so was hardly a 'world class performance' Wilshere and Arshavin both were better than him.
> 
> Against Birmingham Arshavin did more in 12 minutes than Fabregas did in the full game.
> 
> All your doing is picking out games where he either scored or set up a goal. Thats a minimun requirement fro your centre midfielder not a reason for undeserved praise. Theres a reason he was nowhere to be seen in any form of player of the month/season awards.


So, to qualify for a world class performance you have to score 8 goals and set up 30? K.

+I never said he was anywhere near POTY.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I don't see why Love for a club can't disappear tbh. A relationship between a player and a club is just like any other relationship. Just like in any other relationship love can die down and go away. Really does seem like he has lost a lot of passion for the club he just doesn't seem as interested as he once did.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> How little you know about the sport. Being involved in all 6 goals, scoring 2 and directly assisting isn't world class?
> 
> Against Bolton in September, Everton in November, against Wigan in January, against Birmingham in January, against Chelsea in December, gainst Wolves in February.
> 
> Just stop.





Stringer said:


> Love for a club doesn't disappear. I knew in 2006 he would eventually be going back to Barca but I truly believe he will always love the club, although it's time for him to move to Barcelona and I wish him all the happiness in the world. Top man, top footballer.
> 
> 
> 
> So, to qualify for a world class performance you have to score 8 goals and set up 30? K.
> 
> +I never said he was anywhere near POTY.


No to qualify for a world class performance you have to :

a) play well
b) be the best performer in the side

whilst 

c) actually being challenged by the other side.

Its absolutely no use being awesome in a game like against Braga played at friendly pace because the other side forgot it was a competitive match

K!

but hey i clearly have higher standards than you.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Torres was the stand-out player in a average, sometimes good, Liverpool team. He carried them at times. Constant under-achievement with Liverpool (and the fact that he seems like a moody cunt) and the opportunity to win trophies was probably his main reason for leaving for Chelsea.

Fabregas is the stand-out player in a good, constantly bottling, Arsenal team. He has carried them a lot over the last few years. Constant under-achievement with Arsenal (and the fact that he seems to love Barca) and the opportunity to win trophies are probably his main reasons for leaving for Barca.


The Torres and Fabregas situations are similar


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Torres was the stand-out player in a average, sometimes good, Liverpool team. He carried them at times. Constant under-achievement with Liverpool (and the fact that he seems like a moody cunt) and the opportunity to win trophies was probably his main reason for leaving for Chelsea.
> 
> Fabregas is the stand-out player in a good, constantly bottling, Arsenal team. He has carried them a lot over the last few years. Constant under-achievement with Arsenal (and the fact that he seems to love Barca) and the opportunity to win trophies are probably his main reasons for leaving for Barca.
> 
> 
> The Torres and Fabregas situations are similar


No. Fabregas has always wanted to go back to Barca. If we had won the PL he would still go back. They are not similar. Torres has no-one to go back to that are successful. +constantly bottling is getting a cliche, the last 2 years have been but before that we were hugely unlucky or fucked over.

EDIT: Out of interest, Chain Gang Soldier, if you are from London why do you support United? Not saying you have to support teams where you come from but it's a little strange when there are so many top clubs in London.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Support Liverpool not United but it's mainly from my Dad supporting Liverpool really. Grew up supporting them over a london side.


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

You must realize that you are making way too many assumptions about Fabregas's feelings Stringer. Can't really know what he feels about Arsenal at this moment. He will always love the club I'm sure, since that is where he established himself. But he is never going to be as passionate about Arsenal as a fan is. It is a job for him at the end of the day and I'm sure he would like to move to a team where he has a better chance of winning trophies.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Rockhead! (Not Evo, that traitor)

Rumors abound that Jozy is moving to Holland (Ajax, PSV, or Az Alkmaar), Gooch Onyewu to Sporting Lisbon, and then Michael Bradley is linked with PSG and Lyon (that's in France. :side. 

Jozy moving to Holland would be great. That's a quality development league for offensive players. Should finally teach him how to move without the ball because he is really terrible at that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yeah well Tim Cahill plays in the prem. Boom. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Sillyhead. I was more mocking Rockhead because I don't think he knows where PSG and Lyon are. 

Way to ruin that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Of course I know where *Paris* St. Germain and Lyon are located, Mikey. :side:

Don't think Gooch ever made an official appearance with Milan. Jozy moving sounds like a good thing. Michael Bradley to France is kind of sad, because I have 0 access to the French league, and I was hoping some Premier League club would be interested in him.

And at least there is more than one American of interest, unlike your one and only important Aussie Timmy Cahill, BkB


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Timmy 'The Great' Cahill is better than all of your Americans of interest put together though. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I'm sure there will be more suitors to Bradley, including ones from the Prem. Really depends on how much BMG want for him in a transfer fee.

Re: Fabregas.

I think the reason why he has not handed in an official transfer request is quite simple. He still has loyalty, and respect for Arsenal. In fact, he probably loves Arsenal. He knows if he puts in a request, Arsenal's leverage takes a massive nosedive. Clubs (ie, Barca) will know that he is disgruntled, and wants to move. He wants Arsenal to hold something over Barca's, to maximize the transfer fee. If he plays the good soldier part, Barca may dish out something like 35 million. If he gets hostile, and demanding for a move ... Barca could low-ball Arsenal, and offer something like 10 in a take-it-or-leave-it deal. Fully knowing that Cesc might sitout for a long duration.

Transfers are always a fluid situation, where things can go a wry, or amiss. Nature of the beast. But at this point, I think Cesc Fabregas has played his last match as a Gunner. And if negotiations don't get any traction ... I suspect we get that transfer request before the start of the campaign.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Barca are ready to offer 35 million for Cesc.

That's it. I say, take it. And the reason I respect Cesc is all covered by Damage. But it's time to let him go. I'm sorry to say, Arsene's, "We are young," policy has been a catastrophe now since Cesc is leaving and joining him could be Samir Nasri.

Along with the departure of Cesc, I hope to see a shift in the philosophy of Arsenal. Project Youth failed! Nah, it didn't just fail; it ended up chasing the youth away too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Arturo Vidal as a replacement for Cesc??? According to the Daily Mirror.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

vidal would be a fine replacement, especially if they can get thiago out of barca for fabregas. go for 30 mil + thiago, then get vidal with that money. 2 for 1 really. vidal is a fairly strong player iirc, i havent seen much of him with leverkusen, but he looks the goods.

he is much more defensive minded though, and is only 24 i think.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2008895/Sunderland-agree-13m-fee-Ipswich-Connor-Wickham-wait-suitors-pounce.html

Mail saying we've agreed a fee for Wickham, now just for 'Pool to trump us :no:

Bruce apparently wants Onuoha back on loan too, rather get him in on a permanent, great player for us last year, totally consistent.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I'd be dancing if we can get Vidal. I've rated the guy for ages. Different type of player to Cesc, so not a natural replacement in that sense, but he's a boss box to box midfielder who's good on the ball. He's like Gerrard but with a brain 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Shepard said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2008895/Sunderland-agree-13m-fee-Ipswich-Connor-Wickham-wait-suitors-pounce.html
> 
> Mail saying we've agreed a fee for Wickham, now just for 'Pool to trump us :no:
> 
> Bruce apparently wants Onuoha back on loan too, rather get him in on a permanent, great player for us last year, totally consistent.


dailymail as source :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



King Kenny said:


> dailymail as source :lmao


I can dream can't I? 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I think it's more than likely you'll get him rather than us. He'll get more first team football at Sunderland. But he'll prob be sold on down the track (hopefully not to United).


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Yeah that's the only reason I can think of us getting him, I've not seen too much of him so I'm not sure what to expect. If we do we'll definitely sell him on in years to come, probably to yous given he supports you.

I'm still pessimistic on the whole thing till it's official, if it's true about our bid being accepted then I'd say its just to hasten the deal and make more teams lodge bids.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



> Liverpool are giving up on signing Jose Enrique from Newcastle and will instead look to experienced Manchester City left-back Wayne Bridge who was on loan at West Ham last season.
> Full story: Footy Bunker
> 
> Liverpool are also ready to send youngsters Jonjo Shelvey and Stephen Darby to Blackpool as part of a deal to finally land Charlie Adam.
> Full story: Daily Mirror


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao god i hope these are true


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

first one is highly unlikely..but i can see the second one happening.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

The second one is a good thing. Shelvey on a year-long loan to Blackpool when he would likely get a starting spot every week due to Adam and Vaughn leaving would do him a world of good.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

+Darby won't make it here either I don't think.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

it doesnt say a loan.



> The Brazilians have confirmed they have given a quintet, thought to be Barcelona, Real Madrid, Chelsea, Manchester City and Anzhi Makhachkala, the green light.
> 
> Santos have given the five clubs willing to pay Neymar’s €45 million (£40.15m) release clause permission to speak to the 19-year-old phenomenon.
> 
> According to Veja magazine the five clubs in question are Barcelona, Real Madrid, Chelsea, Manchester City and Anzi Makhachkala.
> 
> “We don’t want to sell Neymar, but obviously there is a contractual clause they can pay,” Santos president Luis Alvaro Riberio told ESPN.
> 
> “Five European clubs have offered to meet this clause. I can’t say which ones because that’s an agreement between Santos and the clubs, but they’re the most important European ones.
> 
> “They asked to speak to the player and we’ve obviously given them permission.”
> 
> Last year, Santos rejected an offer for Neymar from Chelsea.
> 
> The Santos chief added: “The clubs have been ethical, come to Santos first and shown willingness to pay the clause. [Because] of this ethical approach, they can speak to who they’d like: Neymar senior, Wagner Ribeiro [his agent] and Neymar’s representatives.
> 
> “Last year Chelsea’s attitude was different. They went to the player’s representatives first.”
> 
> Neymar recently inspired Santos to the Copa Libertadores trophy. He is currently part of the Brazil squad in Argentina for the Copa America.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

All reports I've read have said the same thing and said it would be a loan. It's common sense too considering Kenny was eager to get Shelvey game time as a sub wherever possible last season.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

man city/madrid favourites money wise for that deal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

:lmao @ the Russian side. He's not going to sign with them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I dunno...Russian whores can be awfully tempting.

I guess Neymar ends up in Spain. Though, it would be kinda cool to see him in the Prem. Even if it's Chelsea or ManCiteh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

anzhi was purchased by a russian billionaire last season iirc. they have already got roberto carlos as their captain, plus bought juclei, boussoufa, tardelli and dzsudzsak, so they can absolutely afford him.

neymar might end up with us, i dont think real can afford that tbh. i see neymar as one of our 2 big players possibly. idk. all seems to be a major clusterfuck.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

i dont doubt that russia could afford him. but why would he want to go there?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

the same reason tevez, balotelli and co went to city.

money talks, and being bankrolled by a russian billionaire would help alot. it's the same situation as city a couple of years ago. lots of money needed to compete with the big guys.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Can't see him wanting to play in the Russian league when City and possibly Chelsea would be willing to pay him good money anyway.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

There is 0% chance he will go to Russia, especially after how to fans treated roberto carlos last week


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

that is a very good point, totally forgot about the banana throwing incidents.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

that reminds me. how fucking stupid is FIFA? why reward a country with such open racism with a world cup?

turrible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> that reminds me. how fucking stupid is FIFA? why reward a country with such open racism with a world cup?
> 
> turrible.







on the neymar story, apparently all of those clubs listed have met the release clause.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

How much is Neymar's release Clause?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

40.15 mil


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

For a 19 Year old? The Fuck?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

hey, he scored 2 goals against scotland.

SCOTLAND~!~!!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

He's an amazing talent + Santos want good money for him, so of course they'd give him a high release clause (by achievable standards).


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

After the Libertadores final Paulo Ganso said he wants to go with Neymar when he leaves. That would be expensive.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

various



> Mata may stay
> Valencia ace says he could remain at Mestalla
> 
> Valencia star Juan Mata has insisted that he is not desperate to quit the club.
> 
> Mata has just helped Spain lift the European Under-21 Championship, and he is being strongly linked with a big-money move away from La Mestalla.
> 
> Liverpool and Arsenal are both understood to be keen, whilst Real Madrid and Barcelona are also thought to be on top of his situation.
> 
> But Mata says he could easily remain with Valencia, who are back in the UEFA Champions Leaguenext term.
> 
> "I want to win a trophy with Valencia next season. I've not planned anything different as I've a contract until 2015," Mata told SuperDeporte.
> 
> Reports suggest that, although Valencia want to keep Mata, they are still financially strapped and a bid in excess of £23million could be enough to land him.
> 
> Spanish sources claim Real could be ready to offer Pedro Leon in exchange, which again could tempt Valencia.





> JamieDalton82 Jamie Dalton
> French media report PSG will up the ante and offer Arsenal €15m for Gael Clichy and offer the player €3m a season.





> Wickham's agent to talk to #SAFC over next day or so after fee agreed with Ipswich. Interesting to see if there's a response from #LFC


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

€15m for Gael Clichy? Wow. 

And seems like Wickham is heading to Sunderland. Shame really but He will probably get more first team play there and it will boost his career much more. 

Also, Good news coming from today. Just saw it on SSN breaking news bar earlier that apparently Blackpool have recieved no bids from Charlie Adam


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Razor King said:


> Barca are ready to offer 35 million for Cesc.
> 
> That's it. I say, take it. And the reason I respect Cesc is all covered by Damage. But it's time to let him go. *I'm sorry to say, Arsene's, "We are young," policy has been a catastrophe* now since Cesc is leaving and joining him could be Samir Nasri.
> 
> Along with the departure of Cesc, I hope to see a shift in the philosophy of Arsenal. *Project Youth failed! Nah, it didn't just fail; it ended up chasing the youth away too.*


Don't agree. It is the reason this club has stayed above water. We are bringing through youngsters who are cheaper than spending big money for squad players. 



Bananas said:


> I'd be dancing if we can get Vidal. I've rated the guy for ages. Different type of player to Cesc, so not a natural replacement in that sense, but he's a boss box to box midfielder who's good on the ball. He's like Gerrard but with a brain 8*D


This.


£15 mil for Clichy made my eyes light up. We could buy a good LB with that


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

The Mata talk is mostly the UK press, haven't seen much anywhere else. I love how they still say that Valencia is cash strapped, they made a profit this past season and have severely reduced the debt.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Manchester United In-The-Know thinks Rodwell will sign this summer, hopefully very soon.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

He's a bullshitter. I hope he is anyway. We can do much better than Rodwell.

Yeah, Valencia don't need to sell Mata. Graham Hunter was on the radio over here recently saying Valencia had a successful cost-cutting exercise last year and it would have to be a "brilliant" offer for Mata to convince them to let him go.
£18 million doesn't sound too brilliant to me.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

lol Rodwell. Do not want.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

if we got Rodwell on the cheap i wouldnt mind, class doesnt go away, he was great the season before last, and it could just be having ferguson at manager it could bring the best out of him


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Rockhead! (Not *Evo*, that traitor)
> 
> Rumors abound that Jozy is moving to Holland (Ajax, PSV, or Az Alkmaar), Gooch Onyewu to Sporting Lisbon, and then Michael Bradley is linked with PSG and Lyon (that's in France. :side.
> 
> Jozy moving to Holland would be great. That's a quality development league for offensive players. Should finally teach him how to move without the ball because he is really terrible at that.


How much are those guys gonna pay the clubs to join? 8*D

Oh, and two words for you, Mikey:

TIM FREAKIN' HOWARD


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Cash + Welbeck would be a great deal for us, provided the cash sum is reasonable.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

just welbeck would be a great deal for you.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Apparently the Sunderland Echo says we've had a £12 million bid accepted for the lad, I'm unsure about this lad tbf he didn't seem that exciting in the championship last term but maybe a move to a premier league team, where he stands a chance of starting is great for him.

Cristian Riveros is heading to Turkey on loan apparently.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

No chance Welbeck leaves. If he does, and Fergie keeps Macheda, I'll rage. Welbeck's good enough to feature regulary for us now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Not surprised we're going to miss out on Wickham. Continues the trend for the window.



EFC Bronco said:


> Cash + Welbeck would be a great deal for us, provided the cash sum is reasonable.


I'm fairly sure you mean Rodwell + cash for MAME BIRAM DIOUF.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not surprised we're going to miss out on Wickham. Continues the trend for the window.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly sure you mean Rodwell + cash for MAME BIRAM DIOUF.


as if lowly everton could attract MAME BIRAM.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

"Provided the cash sum is reasonable."

:hmm: How about you give us Rodwell plus £10-15 million for Welbeck? Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Madrid and City can fuck off. Starting to hate them and their mass signings, especially if one of them gets Neymar. Chelsea have been wanting Neymar for over a year, and I really hope he comes to us. Lol at that Russian club, never even heard of them. They should take awful Arshavin back to his country.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

now i hope even more we sign him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Check out Fulham's new MJ merch :lmao http://shop.fulhamfc.com/retproddetail.aspx?d=56&id=1458


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> No chance Welbeck leaves. If he does, and Fergie keeps Macheda, I'll rage. *Welbeck's good enough to feature regulary for us now.*


Say wha? 8*D



Rockhead said:


> Madrid and City can fuck off. *Starting to hate them and their mass signings*, especially if one of them gets Neymar. Chelsea have been wanting Neymar for over a year, and I really hope he comes to us. Lol at that Russian club, never even heard of them. They should take *awful Arshavin* back to his country.


Coming from a Chelsea fan? Seriously? You already did this yourself.

+Arshavin is one of the most influential players in the EPL, even when he is being a lazy bastard he will still score or set someone up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Don't be stupid. In the past three seasons Madrid and City's signings towers ours. I don't really pay a mind to it because obviously every squad needs to build, but we need Neymar more than both clubs.

And okay, keep Arshavin. Maybe he will lead you to a title one day.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> The Mata talk is mostly the UK press, haven't seen much anywhere else. I love how they still say that Valencia is cash strapped, they made a profit this past season and have severely reduced the debt.


Reduced the debt by 100 million still over over 400. in a similar position to Arsenal in debt terms but with just over half the turnover.



Stringer said:


> £15 mil for Clichy made my eyes light up. We could buy a good LB with that


Read it again. 15M EURO's not £. 



Rockhead said:


> Don't be stupid. In the past three seasons Madrid and City's signings towers ours. I don't really pay a mind to it because obviously every squad needs to build, but we need Neymar more than both clubs.
> 
> And okay, keep Arshavin. Maybe he will lead you to a title one day.


Arshavin has been awesome this year. If he left id actually be gutted.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Don't be stupid. In the past three seasons Madrid and City's signings towers ours. I don't really pay a mind to it because obviously every squad needs to build, but we need Neymar more than both clubs.
> 
> And okay, keep Arshavin. Maybe he will lead you to a title one day.


in the past 3, yes. first 3, chelsea spent close to what we have.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Don't be stupid. In the past three seasons Madrid and City's signings towers ours. I don't really pay a mind to it because obviously every squad needs to build, but we need Neymar more than both clubs.
> 
> And okay, keep Arshavin. Maybe he will lead you to a title one day.


Tbf, we did go a bit mad when we first got money (although, we have only ever paid over £30m for two players, so it wasn't _crazy money_, just a lot of players).

I'd like Neymar here, but at the same time, I don't like spending £40m on a teenager who has only played in Brazil and could just end up being a Robinho Mark II. Of course I'd still be delighted if we did get him though.

I think he will stay at Santos though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> in the past 3, yes. first 3, chelsea spent close to what we have.


I was speaking in terms of players signed, not cash spent. I'm sure City is still ahead of Chelsea in terms of money spent recently, but yeah Chelsea have forked out a lot of cash as well (Torres). I blame players having a rich tag on them these days.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Reduced the debt by 100 million still over over 400. in a similar position to Arsenal in debt terms but with just over half the turnover.
> 
> 
> 
> *Read it again. 15M EURO's not £. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Arshavin has been awesome this year*. If he left id actually be gutted.


That's still £13.5 mil...

Arshavin awesome this season? fpalm





Rockhead said:


> I was speaking in terms of players signed, not cash spent. I'm sure City is still ahead of Chelsea in terms of money spent recently, but yeah Chelsea have forked out a lot of cash as well (Torres). *I blame players having a rich tag on them these days.*


Or just Chelsea being too stupid to spend that amount of money and clubs knowing they will spend stupid amounts to land players? Abramovich is a real cunt.










ANOTHER year without winning the Champions League? Boas, come here...



+Bananas, that MJ pic cracked me up :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Arshavin isn't a poor player, quite the contrary really, he's just frustrating as all buggery. I'd happily sell him to some Russian club for anything decent (above 6M) though as he's on monster wages and I don't think he's worth it. We can't play a high pressure game with him on field, and while he's brilliant in the final third, I'd rather see Theo get games as at least he might improve into a complete footballer whereas Arshavin clearly has no apetite to do so.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> Don't agree. It is the reason this club has stayed above water. We are bringing through youngsters who are cheaper than spending big money for squad players.


Our "home-grown" best player cannot wait to leave. Another young signing is already on the news for the wrong reasons. If Arsenal don't win anything, Wilshere and Ramsey will follow suit in the next few years. That leaves us with RVP, as our loyal savior, and the only player amongst the "elite" ones who actually cares for Arsenal.

It failed because the youth are clearly uninterested in sticking around and helping us out of the predicament. I don't blame them either. Footballers don't have long careers, so they would want to win trophies and save the tales for their grandkids when they get older. With Arsenal, to them it may seen that at 80, they'd be telling their great grandchild how their squad played awesome football, but were too "young" to win anything. The irony is, Football is a game for young people.

Arsene Wenger is a great manager, and there aren't many better out there, but we have to admit, in the name of self-sustainability, Arsenal couldn't win even a Carling Cup in the past 6 years. The key isn't spending money. They key is getting the right players. We have right players mostly everywhere (except defense) but we have no depth in our squad, and if one of our key players are injured, there is no Plan B. Who's our second striker to RVP? Nobody. You know the state of your club, when Pele wants to leave, but Wenger is still trying to get hold of him; the funniest part, nobody else seems to be wanting him (Bendtner). Then there is Denilson.

Arsenal went for all or nothing, this past season and ended with nothing. It's apparent, we don't have the depth to challenge on all three fronts (FA Cup, League, CL), but since we are amongst the biggest clubs in the world, we are always expected to, even without the depth. That's how we fail. Rebuilding phase? First focus on ONE championship the most, and then have a secondary focus on the other. That's why I've been saying, it's important for Arsenal to win any Cup, even the Carling Cup because that would instill faith in the players. This season, Arsenal should focus on the FA Cup and the Premier League. Arsenal is the team with the second richest history in the FA Cup. That should be the aim. The rest should be looked as bonuses and investment.

That's how you build a young team: one at a time. Not screaming a quadruple from the top of the roof, when one loss in the "least important competition" was enough to rattle the entire team's confidence. One at a time.

My person objectives for Arsenal would be:

1. Qualify for CL
2. Win the FA Cup

Anything else, thumbs up.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> That's still £13.5 mil...
> 
> Arshavin awesome this season? fpalm


Been better than Cesc. 

10 (should have been 11) goals.
18 assists.

When we were losing to shit clubs like West Brom he was one of only 2 players on the pitch who ever cared we were behind (Wilshere being the other)

Id take a committed player who actually tries to put stuff right than one like the child we have as captain.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Bananas said:


> Arshavin isn't a poor player, quite the contrary really, he's just frustrating as all buggery. I'd happily sell him to some Russian club for anything decent (above 6M) though as he's on monster wages and I don't think he's worth it. We can't play a high pressure game with him on field, and while he's brilliant in the final third, I'd rather see Theo get games as at least he might improve into a complete footballer whereas Arshavin clearly has no apetite to do so.


This. Although he still does something fantastic every game. If he worked his hardest and to hi potential he could be one of the very elite in the world.



Razor King said:


> Our "home-grown" best player cannot wait to leave. Another young signing is already on the news for the wrong reasons. If Arsenal don't win anything, Wilshere and Ramsey will follow suit in the next few years. That leaves us with RVP, as our loyal savior, and the only player amongst the "elite" ones who actually cares for Arsenal.
> 
> It failed because the youth are clearly uninterested in sticking around and helping us out of the predicament. I don't blame them either. Footballers don't have long careers, so they would want to win trophies and save the tales for their grandkids when they get older. With Arsenal, to them it may seen that at 80, they'd be telling their great grandchild how their squad played awesome football, but were too "young" to win anything. The irony is, Football is a game for young people.
> 
> Arsene Wenger is a great manager, and there aren't many better out there, but we have to admit, in the name of self-sustainability, Arsenal couldn't win even a Carling Cup in the past 6 years. The key isn't spending money. They key is getting the right players. We have right players mostly everywhere (except defense) but we have no depth in our squad, and if one of our key players are injured, there is no Plan B. Who's our second striker to RVP? Nobody. You know the state of your club, when Pele wants to leave, but Wenger is still trying to get hold of him; the funniest part, nobody else seems to be wanting him (Bendtner). Then there is Denilson.
> 
> Arsenal went for all or nothing, this past season and ended with nothing. It's apparent, we don't have the depth to challenge on all three fronts (FA Cup, League, CL), but since we are amongst the biggest clubs in the world, we are always expected to, even without the depth. That's how we fail. Rebuilding phase? First focus on ONE championship the most, and then have a secondary focus on the other. That's why I've been saying, it's important for Arsenal to win any Cup, even the Carling Cup because that would instill faith in the players. This season, Arsenal should focus on the FA Cup and the Premier League. Arsenal is the team with the second richest history in the FA Cup. That should be the aim. The rest should be looked as bonuses and investment.
> 
> That's how you build a young team: one at a time. Not screaming a quadruple from the top of the roof, when one loss in the "least important competition" was enough to rattle the entire team's confidence. One at a time.
> 
> My person objectives for Arsenal would be:
> 
> 1. Qualify for CL
> 2. Win the FA Cup
> 
> Anything else, thumbs up.


How can we go through a rebuilding phase when we already are? The key is to buy players along with the youth we are bringing in. No-one can expect a bunch of youngsters who have never won anything to be world beaters. Our average age is very young, and we have saved immeasurable amounts of money developing youth rather than spending hundreds of millions, which wouldn't be possible with the move to Ashburton Grove. 

+We all knew Fabregas was going when he first came, why bring that up?



Gunner14 said:


> Been better than Cesc.
> 
> 10 (should have been 11) goals.
> 18 assists.
> 
> When we were losing to shit clubs like West Brom he was one of only 2 players on the pitch who ever cared we were behind (Wilshere being the other)
> 
> Id take a committed player who actually tries to put stuff right than one like the child we have as captain.


This is funny. Arshavin never looks committed, he always looks lazy and he never looks bothered with the team. He has been much better than people say but to say he "cares" about the club is a joke, he has played maybe 3 games last season where he looked up to it, and he was world class on those days.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

A bit of news to cheer arsenal fans up, the same agent represents Fabregas, Nasri and Clichy, and recently he has also began representing Van Persie


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> A bit of news to cheer arsenal fans up, the same agent represents Fabregas, Nasri and Clichy, and recently he has also began representing Van Persie


:lmao Brilliant.

Edit

The whole "Arsenal squad is young" Statement is beginning to wear out pretty damn fast. Apart from Wilshere all of them have experience playing in not only England but all around Europe against some of the best sides in the world and even Won at times. No they won't be world beaters but they should at least have the experience to win the Carling Cup.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao Brilliant.
> 
> Edit
> 
> The whole "Arsenal squad is young" Statement is beginning to wear out pretty damn fast. Apart from Wilshere all of them have experience playing in not only England but all around Europe against some of the best sides in the world and even Won at times. No they won't be world beaters but they should at least have the experience to win the Carling Cup.


It's a fact. I'm not using it as an excuse at all, we should have won trophies by now but we never will if we don't buy players that have done previously.

Clichy, good riddance, Nasri - £25 mil would be good, Fab is going finally, hopefully & RVP is priceless, he won't move. Don't even think Nasri or Fab are going anyway unless te right offers are made and Nasri hasn't even spoke on the transfer yet so everything surrounding that is false.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

You never win anything with kids.

:side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> The whole "Arsenal squad is young" Statement is beginning to wear out pretty damn fast. Apart from Wilshere all of them have experience playing in not only England but all around Europe against some of the best sides in the world and even Won at times. No they won't be world beaters but they should at least have the experience to win the Carling Cup.


Experience had nothing to do with the reason we lost the Carling Cup final. For 45 minutes the players didnt care about winning it it was a nothing game. Thats not about experience that just the mentality of the Carling cup being worthless.

The players went out expecting to win. The only time we put effort in is when we went 1-0 down then we played to get back to 1-1 then we cruised again. Them players went out expecting to win and deservedly lost.


----------



## Backspacer

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao Brilliant.
> 
> Edit
> 
> The whole "Arsenal squad is young" Statement is beginning to wear out pretty damn fast. Apart from Wilshere all of them have experience playing in not only England but all around Europe against some of the best sides in the world and even Won at times. No they won't be world beaters but they should at least have the experience to win the Carling Cup.


Agreed, United have always had roughly the same average age, even with VDS and Giggs as part of the first XI. It's just a media myth.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It's an excuse, and one that has now fallen onto deaf ears.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I don't think anybody makes the excuse these days, except Arsene.

@Stringer, No, you didn't get my point.

As for Fab, he would have stayed and never complained if we had a squad capable of winning things. Yes, eventually, he would have gone to Barca, but he would have stayed for 2-3 seasons more.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

bored. so here is an awesome vid on Eden Hazard. I really want this muthafucka. BOSS.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

There's probably Youtube videos out there making Darron Gibson and Titus Bramble look world class, I pay no attention to them. They just look pretty is all...


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Big Titus doesn't need a youtube vid to express his amazing talent, it's just common knowledge...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*






Video makes Gibson look like a beast in front of goal. I saw a link to another video calling him the next Roy Keane :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> There's probably Youtube videos out there making Darron Gibson and Titus Bramble look world class, I pay no attention to them. They just look pretty is all...


This. +Hazard is awesome though.

+lollercopter at the guy that said the United's average age was the same as Arsenal without VDS & Giggs. Scholes? Ferdinand?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> There's probably Youtube videos out there making Darron Gibson and Titus Bramble look world class, I pay no attention to them. They just look pretty is all...


dont compare eden hazard to darron gibson and titus bramble ever again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Sorry, you're right.

It's an insult to Darron.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Sorry, you're right.
> 
> It's an insult to Darron.


Eden wishes he could join Darron and Titus at Sunderland. Its why we might get Wickham...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Wickham > Hazard.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Shepard said:


> Eden wishes he could join Darron and Titus at Sunderland. Its why we might get Wickham...


This is worthy of quoting just because of the new av  Love it. 



Silent Alarm said:


> Wickham > Hazard.


This for real?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

,Back of tomorrows Mirror doesnt make pleasant viewing for Arsenal fans, claims Fabregas and Nasri will both leave by the end of the week, they also claim there will be big arsenal transfer news at 1am, doesnt say whether its someone going in or going out


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> ,Back of tomorrows Mirror doesnt make pleasant viewing for Arsenal fans, claims Fabregas and Nasri will both leave by the end of the week, they also claim there will be big arsenal transfer news at 1am, doesnt say whether its someone going in or going out


Real Madrid 50M euro bid for Fabregas apparently.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Bramble > any player that Arsenal or Liverpool may sign.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> ,Back of tomorrows Mirror doesnt make pleasant viewing for Arsenal fans, claims Fabregas and Nasri will both leave by the end of the week, they also claim there will be big arsenal transfer news at 1am, doesnt say whether its someone going in or going out


1am, you serious bro? or is it 1pm you mean? Ahhh, i'll be watching Sky Sports at 1am then to see the breaking news. Perhaps its news that Kronke has bought Usmanovs shares and now has control of the club.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

If Arsenal lose Fabregas and Nasri, they're seriously fucked.
Fabregas will go, Nasri will get his contract and stick around though.

At least they still have Eboue.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

What's the Wickham fee? Anything over £10m and Ipswich will be lol'ing. Re-invest that well and they can pretty much guarantee promotion.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I've heard 8 raising to 13 depending on appearances and the like. Personally never seen the lad so I can't comment on whether or not he's worth it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Wonder what that Arsenal exclusive is? Gervinho?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> If Arsenal lose Fabregas and Nasri, they're seriously fucked.
> Fabregas will go, Nasri will get his contract and stick around though.
> 
> At least they still have Eboue.


But we're not though. Fabregas doesnt even count as a player lost as mentally he went last year. All down to who we sign to replace them. And more importantly how much of the deadwood we clear and replace to strengthen.

Fabregas out - In Vidal
Nasri out - In Alvarez
Bendtner out - In Gervinho
Denilson out - In Parker
Rosicky out - In Mata
Squillaci out - In Cahill
Alminuia out - In Gordon

Would be fine by me.  Would replace and strengthen.



Silent Alarm said:


> Wonder what that Arsenal exclusive is? Gervinho?


Apparently so. Flying in to finalize move.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Mikey, thank you for reminding me just how awesome Hazard is with that vid.

Get your act together Fergie 8*D.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



> United States international Oguchi Onyewu has officially joined Portugal's Sporting Club on a free transfer.


Brotha never officially appeared for Milan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I think he did very early on. In a cup match, I believe. Possibly in a Serie A match.

Alright peeps ... give me some suggestions for the new Transfer Thread title (I'm doing the Prem League title). Try to keep it away from Arsenal or Liverpool ... unless it's something really good. I'll change it sometime within the next 13 hours.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



united_07 said:


> ,Back of tomorrows Mirror doesnt make pleasant viewing for Arsenal fans, claims Fabregas and Nasri will both leave by the end of the week, they also claim there will be big arsenal transfer news at 1am, doesnt say whether its someone going in or going out


Mirror? Doesn't anybody realise Nasri hasn't even said anything yet? Apart from not believing the tablodis? 8*D



Gunner14 said:


> Real Madrid 50M euro bid for Fabregas apparently.


LOL at Madrid thinking they can get Cesc.



Gunner14 said:


> But we're not though. Fabregas doesnt even count as a player lost as mentally he went last year. All down to who we sign to replace them. And more importantly how much of the deadwood we clear and replace to strengthen.
> 
> Fabregas out - In Vidal
> Nasri out - In Alvarez
> Bendtner out - In Gervinho
> Denilson out - In Parker
> Rosicky out - In Mata
> Squillaci out - In Cahill
> Alminuia out - In Gordon
> 
> Would be fine by me. Would replace and strengthen.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently so. Flying in to finalize move.


Well said, although we won't be getting all those players.



Mikey Damage said:


> I think he did very early on. In a cup match, I believe. Possibly in a Serie A match.
> 
> Alright peeps ... give me some suggestions for the new Transfer Thread title (I'm doing the Prem League title). Try to keep it away from Arsenal or Liverpool ... unless it's something really good. I'll change it sometime within the next 13 hours.


Fulham - It's MJ's year

Bad but Bananas cracked me up with the MJ apparel.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I remember there was an article in World Soccer magazine about Hazard not being as good as everyone thinks, lots of tricks but not much beyond that. Football Manager might rate him but it seems like a lot of hype without any success so far.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Brotha never officially appeared for Milan.


He played once in the Champions league then suffered a really bad knee injury and was out for a year. Then this year he wasn't getting paid (by choice) because he got so much for nothing last year and was merely trying to get back fit again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

i'd rather we bought him and test that out for ourselves :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Well i'd have him down as a nice risk as with the right manager he could easily match the hype. Kenny would definitely help him.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Alright peeps ... give me some suggestions for the new Transfer Thread title (I'm doing the Prem League title). Try to keep it away from Arsenal or Liverpool ... unless it's something really good. I'll change it sometime within the next 13 hours.


The "Everton aren't signing anyone" thread. Not trying to be funny, it's a statement of fact. :sad:


----------



## Josh

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Spurs: Buying Youth and Looking Toward the Future


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

SPURS; Harry Redknapps eye lid looks like a vagina - a bargain hunting moderately success story


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Newcastle: Gearing up for the French League


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Stoke: ITS RAINY SEASON for the league thread
If they're linked with City, United, Arsenal or Liverpool we've got them covered. for the transfers thread.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Arsenal - throwing away success like rory delap

Edit - just seen the above, mines more of a league one id say


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Spurs - Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Pardew: "Everton want him? Let's bid for him







"


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Liverpool : All our signings are being poached by teams from the North East 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Josh said:


> Spurs: Buying Youth and Looking Toward the Future


Spurs: Josh follows them so you know they suck.

(Y).


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

The "Over-Inflated" transfer fees for English youths transfer thread.

Harry Redknapp's "We paid £10 million for a player, you pay us £40 million + for that player" transfer thread.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

man city: the ronaldo and cash filed bentley's saga thread.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Newcastle: Gearing up for the French League


Oui-aye man. Viva la Toon.



EFC Bronco said:


> Pardew: "Everton want him? Let's bid for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Might as well since Everton don't have the nuts to buy anyone. :avit:



Shepard said:


> Liverpool : All our signings are being poached by teams from the North East 8*D


8*D


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Gervinho having medical at Arsenal. Exclusive pic: 8*D

http://yfrog.com/h8sunuaij


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Gervinho having medical at Arsenal. Exclusive pic: 8*D
> 
> http://yfrog.com/h8sunuaij


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

needs more shitty hair.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Man City have pulled out of the race for Sanchez.

Thank fuck...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

apparently we may have put a 45 mil bid in for pastore 8*D

well, some club has.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Apparently AC still want the Brotha too. Can't blame them, but I think he's happy playing for the more popular side in Manchester.

I hope it was the Russian team that put in the bid for Pastore.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Connor Wickham to Sunderland is official.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

fuck. wish we signed him. oh well.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

http://www.safc.com/news/20110629/black-cats-snap-up-wickham_2256213_2383586


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Good signing. I would have had him but, even if we had say £10m to spend, we could never take a risk on Wickham, he could still go either way but he'll probably end up being great like everyone expects.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Good signing for Sunderland and in all honesty a better move for Wickham. He'll get far more opportunities at the stadium of light. young englishman not signed by Kenny? wtf is going on 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

I'm surprised by the signing myself, considering the calibre of other clubs involved in signing such a player. He does look like one for the future, but i'll reserve my judgement until his played a handful of games first. 

Everton don't seem to do much in the transfer market until the last week, even then its free transfers and a loan or two. For as little as you guys buy, you still perform well and beat Sunderland never the less . Even Beckford scored.....


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

We got all our business done early last year, with a total spend of a massive £1m, on Magaye Gueye who looks quality to be fair.

Beckford will do very well next season, I'm backing him to get at least 15 goals. It's still having utter garbage like Victor Anichebe up front that worries me to be honest.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> We got all our business done early last year, with a total spend of a massive £1m, on Magaye Gueye who looks quality to be fair.
> 
> Beckford will do very well next season, I'm backing him to get at least 15 goals. It's still having utter garbage like Victor Anichebe up front that worries me to be honest.


Beckford is a good striker no doubt, one of my mates is a Leeds fan and he knew Beckford would settle into a team like Everton.

Magaye Gueye :lmao i know that name because of FM10 got me promoted with my Birmingham side. 

Anichebe still plays for you guys? wow, don't you have Yakubu still or did you sell him?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

So their strikeforce is well over £20m? Good luck living up to that. Still won't be enough though


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Rush said:


> Good signing for Sunderland and in all honesty a better move for Wickham. He'll get far more opportunities at the stadium of light. young englishman not signed by Kenny? wtf is going on 8*D












"He's not English he's Irish"










"Fuck it. Found out he was English and only 18."


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Kenny > Wenger


----------



## Evo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Kiz said:


> apparently we may have put a 45 mil bid in for pastore 8*D
> 
> well, some club has.


Apparently it was Chelsea. Not sure but I don't want to get too excited if it isn't.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Fergie > Kenny

But you already knew that...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

IFFHS – Top 10 managers 2001-2010
1. Arsene Wenger France 156
2. Sir Alex Ferguson Scotland 148
3. Jose Mourinho Portugal 135
4. Fabio Capello Italy 120
5. Guus Hiddink Holland 112
6. Carlo Ancelotti Italy 108
7. Luiz Scolari Brazil 101
Marcelo Bielsa Argentina 101
9. Rafael Benitez Spain 97
10. Marcello Lippi Italy 88

Wenger kills everyone.

Re-invented English football.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Accomplishments are what define a good manager, therefore Wenger isn't anywhere near Ferguson.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Accomplishments are what define a good manager, therefore Wenger isn't anywhere near Ferguson.


That was voted on statistics. Never mind what else he has done for the game. The EPL owes a lot to Wenger and how he revolutionized the game, even football in general.

Genius.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

trophies are all that matters.

fergie has more. fergie is better.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

What are the statistics/criteria?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

bottling consistency
flashy passes
spanish captains.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

The result was calculated by combining the results of the previous 10 years of the organisation’s manager-of-the-year, which in 2010 was won by Spain’s World Cup-winning coach Vicente Del Bosque.

According to the IFFHS it was Wenger’s consistency in the 10-year period that earned him the award.

Their website stated of the man who moved to Arsenal from Japanese club Nagoya Grampus Eight in 1996: 'Although the Frenchman has until now never won the annual vote, he has been among the best-placed coaches every year.

'It is admirable how he has repeatedly moulded young players into an attacking and technically brilliant way of play.'

Arsenal have not won a trophy under Wenger since the 2005 FA Cup, but the early part of the decade brought much success for the Frenchman they call the Professor.

The North London side won the double in 2002, the FA Cup in 2003 and went the whole Premier League season unbeaten as they won the title in 2004 with a team who became known as 'the invincibles’.

In fact, managers who have plied their trade in England have featured highly in the IFFHS list, with seven of the top 10 having bossed a Premier League side.

Only Marcelo Bielsa and Marcello Lippi have not taken charge of an English side.

In addition, and in spite of an atrocious World Cup with England, Fabio Capello sits a healthy fourth (120 points) with three Italian managers featuring in the top 10.

In contrast only three English bosses made the 176-strong list, with under-fire Liverpool boss Roy Hodgson the highest ranked at 92 (12), while Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp and the late Sir Bobby Robson complete the English contingent in a joint 127th (7).

Even a mediocre five-year spell as England manager has not damaged Sven-Göran Eriksson’s reputation, as he is placed a lofty 13th (79).

The Leicester City boss has rarely lived up to his success at Lazio in the previous decade and, after leaving England, has had unsuccessful spells in charge of Manchester City, Mexico and the Ivory Coast.

Argentina are the most successful nation on the list with 18 managers, Marcelo Bielsa the highest in seventh (101).

The IIFHS was founded in 1984 and serves to compile statistics and records on football globally, producing rankings for individual players and club teams.

Wenger will be honoured with an award at the World Football Gala at a later date.

United fans - "It's not anything to do with United it doesn't make sense. OMG everything has to involve United."

NA.

Trophies don't make a legacy for the club.

Legacy is building a team, a stadium, a youth policy and the foundations for ongoing success. Ferguson doesn't do any of that.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Ferguson built three/four title winning teams, his youth policy brought Beckham, Giggs, Scholes, Butt and the Neville's, United's stadium is 75k+ why would that be his concern? I'd also bet the chairman had a hell of a lot more influence on the stadium than Wenger.

Foundations for on going success have clearly been favourable to United, given Arsenal haven't had any for how long? How long til Wenger's youth plan finally shows up?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

building a team means nothing if there's no end result


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Ferguson built three/four title winning teams, his youth policy brought Beckham, Giggs, Scholes, Butt and the Neville's, United's stadium is 75k+ why would that be his concern? I'd also bet the chairman had a hell of a lot more influence on the stadium than Wenger.
> 
> Foundations for on going success have clearly been favourable to United, given Arsenal haven't had any for how long? How long til Wenger's youth plan finally shows up?


Youth policy? :lmao

How many decent ones have you brought through in the last 10 years?

United lovaz. More annoying by the day.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

pique, rossi come to mind.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

Either way, why do you think that trophies don't define a manager? What is the point in being part of a big team if you aren't winning a thing? The best managers in the world/history aren't the ones who 'changed' things, they're the ones that won the most. Best ones to manage in England are Ferguson, Shankly and Paisley - Wenger isn't near the top 3.

Also, his youth policy worked - he doesn't have to stick with something that didn't work again; Wenger has stubbornly tried to make youth work and why should he be praised for it when it hasn't brought results?


----------



## eddiefan

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

It is hilarious that anyone can rate Wenger over Ferguson.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*

But...but the IFFHS says so!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

thanks for the suggestions. there were some good ones, but I had to go with the Spurs knock.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



Stringer said:


> United lovaz. More annoying by the day.


You've pretty much just joined the list of the crazy Arsenal fans around here, I feel sorry for the 2 sane ones.

what's with you lot appearing recently and posting nothing but bullshit? it's going to be awful if you lot actually *win something* next year.

*LOL*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Obviously Wenger isn't as good as Ferguson, but then again few in the history of the game can even be comparable to him. Wenger in his own right is a superb coach, and is the reason Arsenal are the club we are today. He's the modern day Shankley, in that he's completely changed the culture and identity of a club, and although he hasn't won lots of honours himself, his influence will be felt through the club for many decades on.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> The "Over-Inflated" transfer fees for English youths transfer thread.


*looks at sig*

Yep :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



eddiefan said:


> It is hilarious that anyone can rate Wenger over Ferguson.


This. 

Stringer bringing the Lulz as always. Wenger is a superb manager no doubt but Fergie is just a mastermind. He takes a team and wins titles year after year. That is what really defines a manager. All managers are judged about how much they win.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Wenger over Fergie?? Interesting.

I remember seeing that vote and having a little chuckle when i saw it. Only trophy wenger has won in 6 years is one for number of votes amassed over a 10 year period. woooo.

What Wenger is and has been good at is balancing finances. He's rebuit our club and made a profit every season. He's never took any risks whatsoever as a manager. Honestly the biggest risk Wenger has ever taken was signing Amaury Bischoff on a free transfer to see how good he was when we got him fit again. 1 sub apperance later and he was released. 

Does that make Wenger better??? Not even close. You risk nothing you win nothing. Last year we wereclose we could have took a risk paid £50m extra into the debt and bought a new keeper and a cb with the other £50M we gave to the bank then paid the debt off this year after winning everything. But he'd rather take no risks and just settle for mediocrity.

This year we could take a risk and tell Cesc%2

EDIT : Hlf my post disappered cant be arsed typing it all again. but after about 1000 words of ranting drivel about wenger mistakes the point i was trying to get to was when Wenger 1st came over he ws years ahead of everyone else. New style of football but mainly behind the scenes, Stimulants, diet, rest etc... but now the rest of the world has caught up and weve been left behind for 6 years. Since getting on top whats the longest Fergies allowed himself to not be top dog. 3 years.


----------



## booned

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Lulled at the thread title.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Ricky Alvarez tweet. 

i love to play in the Arsenal, would be a dream for me!. I wish to god that it is realised.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> *looks at sig*
> 
> Yep :side:


8*D Oh the Irony of me suggesting the thread title, still its true for this transfer market anyway.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> Obviously Wenger isn't as good as Ferguson, but then again few in the history of the game can even be comparable to him. Wenger in his own right is a superb coach, and is the reason Arsenal are the club we are today. He's the modern day Shankley, in that he's completely changed the culture and identity of a club, and although he hasn't won lots of honours himself, his influence will be felt through the club for many decades on.


This.



Chain Gang solider said:


> This.
> 
> Stringer bringing the Lulz as always. Wenger is a superb manager no doubt but Fergie is just a mastermind. He takes a team and wins titles year after year. That is what really defines a manager. All managers are judged about how much they win.


fpalm

Look through my posts. Have I EVER said Wenger is better than Fergie? No. I simply just stated the poll. If fergie was top the United fans would be loving on it anyway.


----------



## booned

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Villas-Boas will be better than either of them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> fpalm
> 
> Look through my posts. Have I EVER said Wenger is better than Fergie? No. I simply just stated the poll. If fergie was top the United fans would be loving on it anyway.


Where did I say that you said Wenger is better than Fergie? I was just expressing my views. 

However you did talk about a lot of thingsabout Arsenal and Wenger as if he has done a better job than Fergie over the last 10 years.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Liverpool: Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam (Transfers thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Beckford is a good striker no doubt, one of my mates is a Leeds fan and he knew Beckford would settle into a team like Everton.
> 
> Magaye Gueye :lmao i know that name because of FM10 got me promoted with my Birmingham side.
> 
> Anichebe still plays for you guys? wow, don't you have Yakubu still or did you sell him?


Yeah to score 10 goals in your first top flight season is no mean feat. Magaye looked quality when he came on for us towards the end of last season, hope he gets a good run now that Pienaar saw the money and ran.

Anichebe does still play for us sadly, he'd be a decent player if he didn't always fall over and throw a tantrum when something doesn't go his way. Yak's still here for now, started to look good last season, tore Liverpool a completely new arsehole, scored against Stoke the next game, then got dropped and loaned out. I hope he stays and proves he can get back to his best to be honest.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

New thread title is absolute quality.

Blackpool have picked up some shitty ex-United midfielder, and also may want Danny Wilson on loan next year as part of the Adam deal. I'd honestly be happy with that, especially if we could send Shelvey on loan too.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

^ That would be Bojan Djordic. All that hype all those years ago...

Thread title is lol worthy. I like it. Altho I do feel that the part about Josh sucking should be in there tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

thiago extended his contract with barca till 2015.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

0940 BST Liverpool midfielder Alberto Aquilani has confirmed he will return to Liverpool this summer following a season-long loan at Juventus.
Full story: Sky Italia



Awesome.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Rumors on Twitter that City have beaten Liverpool for the signature of Clichy.
That's Young, Jones, Marveaux, Wickham and now possibly Clichy that Liverpool have lost out on.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Clichy to Citeh is bringing me the lulz.

Quality.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Don't rate Kolarov and I certainly don't rate Clichy - are there any good left backs in the world who City should get?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Don't rate Kolarov and I certainly don't rate Clichy - are there any good left backs in the world who City should get?


Cissokho.

Clichy is miles ahead of Kolarov and Clichy isn't all that although he was superb for a couple seasons.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Ahh fuck. Pretty certain that either Liverpool or Arsenal will be after Jose now.

(N)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Yeah, we'll get him. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Ahh fuck. Pretty certain that either Liverpool or Arsenal will be after Jose now.
> 
> (N)


Yeah, pretty sure Arsenal will end up with Enrique, Cahill & Gervinho in the next 2 weeks.

Hell yeah.



King Kenny said:


> Yeah, we'll get him. :side:


Sure you will, just like Zapata, Clichy, Mata... oh

:side:


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Don't rate Kolarov and I certainly don't rate Clichy - are there any good left backs in the world who City should get?


Baines


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



King Kenny said:


> Yeah, we'll get him. :side:


Your only other transfer came from the north east, the rest just seem to prefer to come here instead 8*D

I'd hope Enrique leaves from a biased standpoint, he's an absolute quality player and one who I hate to have on the opposite team. Same with Barton/Nolan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

bridge, clichy and kolarov. not particularly inspiring.

rumours had us putting in a bid for baines, dont want to deal with everton again

however i would have kolarov above clichy every day of the week, at least kolarov has an attribute that could be useful, his left foot in free kicks. hopefully also it was just him adapting, and he will come out and be much better this season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> bridge, clichy and kolarov. not particularly inspiring.
> 
> rumours had us putting in a bid for baines, dont want to deal with everton again


No quality players want to go to Citeh, obviously


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

without clichy, who is arsenal's left back


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, pretty sure Arsenal will end up with Enrique, Cahill & Gervinho in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Hell yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you will, just like Zapata, Clichy, Mata... oh
> 
> :side:


Clichy has been overblown paper talk. Mata, we'll see once July 1st hits (not expecting him btw). Plus, Zapata? He was linked with a whole range of clubs. 

Same could be said about every club being linked with various players. 8*D.

With Aquilani coming back, it leaves us with CM options of Gerrard, Lucas, Adam(if he comes), Henderson, Aquilani, Meireles, Spearing, Shelvey. 

Henderson can play on the right. Possibility of sending Shelvey on loan to get Adam aswell.

Not bad. It's like signing another player with him coming back.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Gibbs, is it?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> without clichy, who is arsenal's left back


Gibbs.

Obviously we will buy someone better if he leaves. If Gibbs wasn't so injury prone he would be first team already. He is actually one of the 'bright' prospects.

EDIT: Kenny, I hope Clichy leaves, and I think he will.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Are 'Pool still apparently selling Meireles? Never understood why he was linked with a move away.

And with Aqua coming back, we'll probably see more of Henderson on the right this year, which I always think he's better at anyway.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I know how much you want Clichy to go, it's been all over the thread Stringer.

Shephard - Yeah it's been reported in papers, but not much on it. I hope it's not true, because he was one of the best performers in the season just passed. I can understand though if they do let him go, due to the age factor + profit they may get off him due to the owner's philiosphy. 

I'm sure Kenny rates him though.

p.s meireles is a gun in my fm game. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> *Your only other transfer came from the north east, the rest just seem to prefer to come here instead* 8*D
> 
> I'd hope Enrique leaves from a biased standpoint, he's an absolute quality player and one who I hate to have on the opposite team. Same with Barton/Nolan


(Y)

If Jose comes back on Monday for pre-season then we might have a chance of talking him into staying. I lol'd at Barton saying this:



> Joey7Barton: why would a drop down a league when I can more than hold my own in the premiership??? #dontcareaboutmoneyjusttrophies


Different view to Kev then. He really does want to stay, but it would help if he didn't have such a cunt of an agent and Ashley wasn't being tight.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

sign pastore and we're set.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Apparently AC Milan have pulled out of the running to sign Cesc Fabregas, according to Sky Sports News :lmao.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> sign pastore and we're set.


:lmao



JakeC_91 said:


> Apparently AC Milan have pulled out of the running to sign Cesc Fabregas, according to Sky Sports News :lmao.


AC Milan have embarassed themselves again :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

why is that funny. a creative midfielder controlling the middle, with silva/johnson on the wings, dzeko/tevez upfront, de jong with pastore and the defense of kompany/kolarov/richards/lescott. yeah.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Is Pastore actually any good? I've seen very little of Palermo and before this year I'd never heard of him in my life. Is he basically another Pablo Aimar - all hype that eventually fizzles out?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Is Pastore actually any good? I've seen very little of Palermo and before this year I'd never heard of him in my life. Is he basically another Pablo Aimar - all hype that eventually fizzles out?


He is good. But the hype surrounding him is ridiculous and obviously Citeh are going to be involved. Another Jo on the cards ladies & gents.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:lmao at comparing pastore to jo.

jo was never any good to begin with.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Rumour on twitter saying we've had a 35m bid for Modric accepted. :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Some of the fees being quoted, especially for Pastore and Neymar, are ridiculous. 15-25 million for them would be the region I'd aim towards, just based off their hype which is bound to have come from some talent.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Pastore to City isn't that far-fetched. It's not like the fuckers can't afford him.

I'm fairly sure that Modric stuff is horse-shit, some silly Twitter account claiming to be ''in the know''.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Another Roy Keane reject has left the club, Jan Yves-Mvoto has moved to Oldham Athletic (Where he has been on loan since he signed for us) on a 2-year deal. 

Also, the resident DJ of the league could be coming back. QPR have apparently had a £1.25 million offer accepted for him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Some of the fees being quoted, especially for Pastore and Neymar, are ridiculous. 15-25 million for them would be the region I'd aim towards, just based off their hype which is bound to have come from some talent.


we paid close to 30 mil for james milner.

im willing to pay the money for pastore. young, talented and played in the wc for argentina, no small feat for a 22 year old. you gotta pay the money to get the best talents.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Also, Craig Gardner is under-going a medical at the Academy of Light at the minute. Fee is believed to be around £6 million. 

Nice signing to be honest, this means our midfield now consists of Larsson, Malbranque, Colback, Cattlemole, Sessengon, Meyler, Elmohamady and Gardner and the possible arrival of Gibson. Nice now i hope Bruce concentrates on getting the defence sorted, because god and everyone in the league knows we need it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



haribo said:


> Rumour on twitter saying we've had a 35m bid for Modric accepted. :side:


That'd be good. We'd just bid to match your bid and then he is as good as ours, as he wants to play for Chelsea 8*D

But... It's probably bullshit.

Tired of hearing nothing from us on the transfer front. AVB appears to want to see the squad first, but that is wasting time.

I loved his press conference yesterday though. Pretty much told Wenger we're gonna continue to spend big, so he can continue to rage all he wants. I hope we spend £60m on one person, just to piss him off even more.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...-tie-up-6m-craig-gardner-deal-72703-28969572/

it says in this article Carson Yeung has been arrested :S.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Ji Dong Wong has signed


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

DONG WONG~!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Dong-Won even


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:hmm:

All I do now is keep looking on transfer sites to see if Arsenal sign anyone. Getting a bit tedious now.

:hmm:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Also, Craig Gardner is under-going a medical at the Academy of Light at the minute. Fee is believed to be around £6 million.
> 
> Nice signing to be honest, this means our midfield now consists of Larsson, Malbranque, Colback, Cattlemole, Sessengon, Meyler, Elmohamady and Gardner and the possible arrival of Gibson. Nice now i hope Bruce concentrates on getting the defence sorted, because god and everyone in the league knows we need it.


Right Back, hopefully Onuoha or Hutton and a CB to partner big Bramble. That, Gibson maybe another striker and N'Zogbia would be ideal 


Express says Southampton are chasing John Arne Riise too. Be a great signing for a championship team tbh.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I used to be a fan of Riise when he was a liverpool so i would not mind if he went to us.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Onuoha is linked with Blackburn sadly mate, Hutton wans't that good for us on loan and i doubt 'Arry will sell.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I always liked Hutton, even if he was only a average RB. We still need one though, lest we have to play Angeleri 8*D

I suppose all we can do is wait and see though.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> I always liked Hutton, even if he was only a average RB. We still need one though, lest we have to play Angeleri 8*D
> 
> I suppose all we can do is wait and see though.


We have Phil Barsdley man, he can be our commanding right-back. Angerleri needs to be given time, too much expectation from a stupid set of supporters expecting him to settle straight away.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/spor...-tie-up-6m-craig-gardner-deal-72703-28969572/
> 
> it says in this article Carson Yeung has been arrested :S.


Yep, that was the case. I'm starting to believe that when I get my season ticket, it'll go towards his bail.

On another note, Rooney has signed for Birmingham.

Adam Rooney though, we don't need another SPL player.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> We have Phil Barsdley man, he can be our commanding right-back. Angerleri needs to be given time, too much expectation from a stupid set of supporters expecting him to settle straight away.


I just didn't like him for wearing tights and a undershirt in the one game I saw him play, he needs to man up like Phil, and if we take Phil off LB then we can't have any more cut ins and wondershots 8*D I wouldn't mind O'Shea/Brown on the right and Phil on the left. But if we buy a left footed LB and put Phil back on the right I'll be equally happy. CB is a bigger concern, that and defending set pieces...


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

We'll stick Rico at left back, like we usually do anyway.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Jesus I forgot Kieran, its been that long since he was fit. I like him for his versatility, but he's definitely utilised best playing off the front man like he did in Jan. I can see Sessegnon getting that role though if we ever play like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

apparently we have bid 20 mil for nasri

talksport, goal, sun all reporting it. IT MUST BE TRUE.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

liverpool linked to aguero. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> we paid close to 30 mil for james milner.
> 
> im willing to pay the money for pastore. young, talented and played in the wc for argentina, no small feat for a 22 year old. you gotta pay the money to get the best talents.


Like all of the other Citeh 'talents'?



MartinFromMars said:


> :hmm:
> 
> All I do now is keep looking on transfer sites to see if Arsenal sign anyone. Getting a bit tedious now.
> 
> :hmm:


Not sure if srs, we have plenty of time to sing people. You know what Wenger is like - he is probably negotiating whether or not to pay another 50p.



King Kenny said:


> liverpool linked to aguero. :side:


The lulz has been brung.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

for every milner there's been a tevez
for every barry there's been a kompany
for every jo there's been a europa goal

SILVER LININGS.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Don't see why City want Clichy when Kolarov is just as useful. Strange.

I'd mark like fuck if we got Modric tbh. Modric & Carrick in midfield. Sup Tottenham? 8*D.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

you wont be laughing when they get scholes out of retirement to join the tottenham wheelchair brigade.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Fuck off, City. Nasri is supposed to be ours...:side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I still find the Nasri talk funny. Nothing has even been said about it :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I still find the Nasri talk funny. Nothing has even been said about it :lmao


You should find it disappointing that he hasn't even signed an extension yet. There's not even the excuse of an international tournament.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I still find the Nasri talk funny. Nothing has even been said about it :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Sky Sports saying that Nasri will be earning £180k a week. Well played Samir.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

THE BENTLEY WITH THE CASH IS BEING ROLLED OUT


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Gael Clichy is close to signing for City apparently.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Fuck...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> You should find it disappointing that he hasn't even signed an extension yet. There's not even the excuse of an international tournament.


Trying to get more money? Chelsea fans should know about that 



Joel said:


> Sky Sports saying that Nasri will be earning £180k a week. Well played Samir.


Funny shit. Halve that and add 10 and you got it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Player wages are a disgrace these days. Fucking hell.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

yaya toure earned his wage.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Trying to get more money? Chelsea fans should know about that


Nah, seems it is moving to a club that finished higher in the league.




Stringer said:


> Funny shit. Halve that and add 10 and you got it.


That's maybe what Arsenal were prepared to offer him, but he'll just laugh at that contract now that City are in the mix. I told you he was gonna leave a few weeks back. 

You better pray your little heart out that Fabregas "loves" the club as much as you say he does.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Wow, SSN have decreased rapidly in their reputation.

"Manchester City are interested in signing Samir Nasri" - really? What club isn't? Citeh bringing the lulz AGAIN if it's true. 

Good old Citeh.










Always will be.



Joel said:


> Nah, seems it is moving to a club that finished higher in the league.
> 
> That's maybe what Arsenal were prepared to offer him, but he'll just laugh at that contract now that City are in the mix. I told you he was gonna leave a few weeks back.
> 
> You better pray your little heart out that Fabregas "loves" the club as much as you say he does.


You told me he was leaving as a contract hadn't been signed and the Sun were reporting it.

Joel is Joel. You never learn :lmao

You seriously need to take a good look at yourself if you see Nasri leaving as a real negative.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

If City sign them both they must be putting players up for sale... surely?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> If City sign them both they must be putting players up for sale... surely?


God forbid Citeh think about doing something sensible. They already have 248 players wasting away there. They don't like rules.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I'm pissed off because of the Nasri/City stuff but I can imagine Stringer with actual steam coming out his ears while sat at his keyboard.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I'm pissed off because of the Nasri/City stuff but I can imagine Stringer with actual steam coming out his ears while sat at his keyboard.


I've said for weeks I wouldn't mind Nasri leaving. Read


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I hate the fact Arsenal are a selling club, all Wenger has to do is sign 1 or 2 major players to convince the others to stay. Instead he sticks to signing potential.

Although City can have Clichy, he can't defend or attack so you can have him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



CC91 said:


> I hate the fact Arsenal are a *selling club*, all Wenger has to do is sign 1 or 2 major players to convince the others to stay. Instead he sticks to signing potential.
> 
> Although City can have Clichy, he can't defend or attack so you can have him.


:lmao If Nasri wants money, he will go to Citeh, regardless of who we buy. We ARE NOT rich, why do people expect Citeh & Chel$ki type fees and wages to be doled out?


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

They are also becoming Man City's feeder club:

Kolo Toure
Adebayor 
Clichy 
Nasri


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Everyone's a selling club if the right price comes in, that's obvious. If someone wants to leave for more money then there's not much you can do.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao If Nasri wants money, he will go to Citeh, regardless of who we buy. We ARE NOT rich, why do people expect Citeh & Chel$ki type fees and wages to be doled out?


If you won trophies, players would stay.

And going to City isn't just about money. They are a building a strong team and are clearly moving in the right direction. This only makes them stronger which isn't exactly great for Man Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal and others looking to win the league.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



CC91 said:


> They are also becoming Man City's feeder club:
> 
> Kolo Toure
> Adebayor
> Clichy
> Nasri


Clichy and Nasri haven't even been sold yet. hardly a feeder club. Adebayor is on loan and Toure is out for a while. NICE.



Joel said:


> If you won trophies, players would stay.
> 
> And going to City isn't just about money. They are a building a strong team and are clearly moving in the right direction. This only makes them stronger which isn't exactly great for Man Utd, Chelsea, Arsenal and others looking to win the league.


If Nasri wanted to win trophies, don't you think he would have actually put some effort in the last half of the season? +Citeh can't carry this spending on for a long time anyway so I think it will STILL only be Chelsea, United & Arsenal aiming for the league. Citeh could combust any time, just because they have money it doesn't solve all of their problems. Chel$ki are a different case as Mourinho bought smartly and doesn't throw money around for players you don't need like Mancini.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

oh well, i'll take nasri and clichy and not care about how much the owners spend,cos, y'know, its not my money.

nasri, silva, tevez, johnson, dzeko. fapfapfap.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> oh well, i'll take nasri and clichy and not care about how much the owners spend,cos, y'know, its not my money.
> 
> nasri, silva, tevez, johnson, dzeko. fapfapfap.


That coud turn out radically differently. Johnson will never play so will leave, Dzeko is a flop. Tevez will probably leave and Nasri might not sign. Silva will still be awesome.

fapfapfapfap

+You should care, you won't get into Europe with spending like that, they should be investing for the future.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Players only used to earn a tuppance back in my day and half of that would be posted to your Gran.

Arsenal's team for next season is looking amazing. AMBITION.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> oh well, i'll take nasri and clichy and not care about how much the owners spend,cos, y'know, its not my money.
> 
> nasri, silva, tevez, johnson, dzeko. fapfapfap.


As a neutral, would love to see:

-------Tevez---------
Silva--Nasri--Johnson
----YAYA--De Jong----


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

15 appearances in the league, many as sub now warrants flop status?

come on now.

tevez unlikely to leave, who can take him, johnson will be used more, and dzeko should come out firing should tevez leave

dzeko's goals have had importance anyways. goal to advance in the fa cup, goal to confirm 4th against blackburn, goal to confirm 3rd against bolton.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> As a neutral, would love to see:
> 
> -------Tevez---------
> Silva--Nasri--Johnson
> ----YAYA--De Jong----


*IN REALITY* 
YAYA---DE JONG
KOMPANY---RICHARDS---BARRY
TEVEZ


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Nasri to Man City.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Nasri at Arsenal










Nasri at Citeh










"It's okay Samir, Citeh will eventually be a big club."

Nasri is a disgrace if he leaves AFC, he would do it for the money & after being a captain? Leave if you want.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

*Denilson - Diaby

Eboue - Arshavin - Vela

Bendtner*​
FORMIDABLE.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

yeah, who knows, he might win a trophy, god forbid


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Craig Gardner has signed for Sunderland, nice.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> yeah, who knows, he might win a trophy, god forbid


:lmao Come back when you win something with credibility. He would move to win the FA Cup? fpalm

You will never win the league or the CL, the sooner Citeh fans realise it the better 

AFC always has a drought of trophies then comes good soon enough. Citeh have never been fuck all.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

5 players in 2 days after Larsson and Westwood tomorrow, wow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*










prestige like that?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:lmao The FA Cup?

Arsenal are above the FA Cup and all other trophies which is why they choose not to win them anymore. PRINCIPLES, SON.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Nasri at Arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasri at Citeh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's okay Samir, Citeh will eventually be a big club."
> 
> Nasri is a disgrace if he leaves AFC, he would do it for the money & after being a captain? Leave if you want.


I don't get it, in the second pic he is in an Arsenal jacket.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> :lmao The FA Cup?
> 
> Arsenal are above the FA Cup and all other trophies which is why they choose not to win them anymore. PRINCIPLES, SON.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> prestige like that?





















I can't even find a pic of Citeh fans in 03/04 - yeah, Citeh are that bad.



steamed hams said:


> I don't get it, in the second pic he is in an Arsenal jacket.


Coz I could find a pic of him in a Citeh jacket 8*D


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:lmao Sunderland are buying alot of players.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Craig Gardner has signed for Sunderland, nice.


His wikipedia page :lmao



> Gardner says he is a lifelong Birmingham City supporter.[17] He had previously claimed (while playing for Aston Villa) to have been a Villa fan since childhood.[18] Since then, he has claimed to have been a "Black Cat" since exiting the womb.


He did actually say he was a Villa fan, the last bit may be edited though. So "his team" go down and he jumps ship at the first opportunity, football these days...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

wow 2003-2004

how many trophies since then arsene?










five? no no no arsene.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> wow 2003-2004
> 
> how many trophies since then arsene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> five? no no no arsene.


You said 'prestige' I gave it to you.

The FA Cup is as prestigious as it gets for Citeh.

Forever in everyone's shadow.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> His wikipedia page :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> He did actually say he was a Villa fan, the last bit may be edited though. So "his team" go down and he jumps ship at the first opportunity, football these days...


I dunno, the last bit seems legit to me... So long as we don't go the way of "his team" 8*D

Still, hopefully he can provide some much needed goals from midfield.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> His wikipedia page :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> He did actually say he was a Villa fan, the last bit may be edited though. So "his team" go down and he jumps ship at the first opportunity, football these days...


I just tried to edit the MITB 2011 PPV page but it was locked or some shit. I wanted to put Matt Hardy in the SD ladder match.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> You said 'prestige' I gave it to you.
> 
> The FA Cup is as prestigious as it gets for Citeh.
> 
> Forever in everyone's shadow.


arsenal, forever clinging onto past glories.

forever 4th in a 2 horse race.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> arsenal, forever clinging onto past glories.
> 
> forever 4th in a 2 horse race.


Citeh were hanging onto past glories for 35 odd years. Win an FA Cup and suddenly your better than AFC. Kiz is Kiz :lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*









*"A TROPHY!! I'M GOING TO BE ABLE TO WIN A FUCKING TROPHY!!"*









"What? You think Arsenal will win a trophy in the next 5 season?!"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

well of course kiz is kiz, who else am i


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> *"A TROPHY!! I'M GOING TO BE ABLE TO WIN A FUCKING TROPHY!!"*


Umm, who the fuck are you?

Probably another Citeh fan :lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Umm, who the fuck are you?
> 
> Probably another Citeh fan :lmao


Who the fuck am I? Who the FUCK are you? You joined this year.

I've been posting in this part of the forum for years, son. Know your role.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

clichy, nasri, fabregas going

denilson, bendtner, rosicky still there

:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Who the fuck am I? Who the FUCK are you? You joined this year.
> 
> I've been posting in this part of the forum for years, son. Know your role.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> aaRKai‎ But if Nasri leaves for Arsenal for Man Utd. I do pray he does an Eduardo


stay classy guys



> Nadiniho‎ Just think if #arsenal sell Nasri for £20m & Cesc for £33m, it means Wenger will have at least £3m to spend on new players.


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> clichy, nasri, fabregas going
> 
> denilson, bendtner, rosicky still there
> 
> :lmao












You're still spouting the same old shit? 








MMN said:


>


Pretty funny.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Stringer, how did that burn MMN gave you feel?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Nas said:


> Stringer, how did that burn MMN gave you feel?


Shit just got real. Someone actually said "burn".


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> arsenal4ever2‎ RT @arsenalaction: IF Cesc/Nasri are both sold then I am boycotting spending anymore money on this club.





> J_Kaas‎ You know what Nasri, just leave if u really want to, if I ever see u in the street dont expect me to say hi or ask for a pic cause I won't.





> DonOyitso‎ Wenger will go into the history books as the Biggest Retard ever if he sells fabregas and nasri





> ijalijali‎ RT @BassBraga: THIS WOULD BE A SAD FOR ARSENAL FOOTBALL CLUB IF FABREGAS, NASRI & CLICHY LEAVES THE CLUB





> Tzack24‎ If Cesc and Nasri go and we don't bring in Gervinho and another big name like Kun Aguero I am done with Arsenal.


aguero :lmao



> Jsapiano‎ Its ur fault wenger! U havent done nothing to r squad, just getting weaker. every1 wants to leave and i dnt blame them. First fabs now nasri


TWITTER. ITS GOING DOWN



> Frank Lampard UK Fabregas & Nasri about to leave that small team from North London. Relegation next season! #Arsenal





> Frank Lampard UK Paulo Ferreira has won more trophies with #Chelsea (10) than Samir Nasri (0), Cesc Fabregas (5) and Gael Clichy (3) have with #Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:lmao at fake fans. Nasri & Fabregas leaving is the end of the world? Fab barely played last season and Nasri was a lazy bastard the 2nd half and he won't even move to Citeh anyway.

Kiz, you need to spend your time more wisely if you are looking through Twitter like that :lmao

Never learn  Citeh ARE THE BEST THING EVA! 

NA.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

im not looking through. it's 3:23 am and i'm doing study for an exam.

google nasri, click real time.

weren't you whinging a while back about people making shots at arsenal like you did with city there?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> im not looking through. it's 3:23 am and i'm doing study for an exam.
> 
> google nasri, click real time.
> 
> weren't you whinging a while back about people making shots at arsenal like you did with city there?


EH EH? 3:23am and you have an exam today? (Y)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

no, saturday.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Oh, alright.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

transfer season/fm is a killer come exam time.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I put off buying FM till I finished my exams, now its slowly killing my life.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> transfer season/fm is a killer come exam time.


FM kills all the spare time I have :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

fm is still the smartest game purchase each year.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Fabregas deserves to move to Barca. He isn't lowballing like Nasri. Honestly, at this point, I don't care if Nasri goes or stays. Personally, I'd want Cesc to stay, but if he leaves, I'm happy. We just need to get in proper replacements. Unfortunately, instead of strengthening, it would be "replacing" again. Again, we won't have the squad to go all out on all three fronts, so let's just focus on one and look at the other as a bonus.

The deal with Gervinho and Alvarez is taking forever. Gosh, somebody will come up and steal both of them under out noses and we'd end up with Bendtner and Denilson. Oh, we already have them... 

It's funny though: Bendtner to replace Nasri. Denilson to replace Fabregas. Lethal combo. I can see Ferguson trembling under his boots. :shocked:

If we keep on losing our key players, we would have a tough time being in the top-4 now. Last season has to be our "best" season, with the way we challenged on all four fronts, despite handing over all of them in the last quarter of the season. It showed that the build is there and we only need some strengthening and most importantly, the mentality. With the loss of Fabregas and Nasri, we might end up--where we started.

On City, if I were a Citizen, I'd definitely be excited by the prospect of Nasri. With some additional signings (especially Pastore), City could challenge in the CL too, if Mancini is really willing. It's looking good for City.

Who is United getting as a CAM?




MartinFromMars said:


> :hmm:
> 
> All I do now is keep looking on transfer sites to see if Arsenal sign anyone. Getting a bit tedious now.
> 
> :hmm:


Yeah.




CC91 said:


> I hate the fact Arsenal are a selling club, all Wenger has to do is sign 1 or 2 major players to convince the others to stay. Instead he sticks to signing potential.
> 
> Although City can have Clichy, he can't defend or attack so you can have him.


We have been "training center" for City lately, and Barca for much longer.

Clichy should go. But who will replace him? Gibbs isn't ready and the way Arsene is moving in the transfer market, we'd have Diaby playing LWB for us.

You can gauge the pathetic scene of Arsenal looking at the non-taker for the likes of Bendnter and Denilson. We are trying to hold to them, when nobody is clearly interested in taking them. Can anybody really blame Nasri and Fabregas? I don't know how RVP isn't frustrated yet.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

If Fab & Nasri go and Wenger doesn't replace them then I'd say he will have a hard time keeping RVP, Especially if they don't win anything next year. Arsenal literally are starting to go down the same road Liverpool have been going down for the last few years where they sell all of their stars and bring in shite players to replace them or in Arsenals case they sell players ready to hit to their peak and bring in younger guys to replace them. 

If Nasri and Fab go and no good replacements are signed I'd have to question weather or not Arsenal can make it to the Champo league next year. While they still have guys like Whilshere, Arshavin, RVP and Wallcott Whilshere is still only 19 and can't really carry the whole team, Arshavin last year wasn't as consistent as before and RVP and Wallcott are made outta glass. Especially RVP. Gonna be way to tricky for them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

we'll be nice, you can have bridge to replace clichy, free of charge.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Does Frankie Sandford come with that deal?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

If Cesc and Nasri are not replaced, Arsenal is headed toward the Europa League. Lock.

And if that happens, fire Arsene and sign Marcelo Bielsa.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

At this moment in time i do not really care if Cesc Fabregas goes or stays, Arsenal was there before him Arsenal will be there after him nobody is bigger than the club... Henry went, Viera went ljungberg,pires and adebayor ... you can go on and on..it's all media hype imo cesc is very overrated i hope wenger cashes in and brings some quality defenders in and maybe a good striker to partner RVP none of this bendtner/chamakh failures!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Right, some hyperbole to address here 



Razor King said:


> Fabregas deserves to move to Barca. He isn't lowballing like Nasri. Honestly, at this point, I don't care if Nasri goes or stays. Personally, I'd want Cesc to stay, but if he leaves, I'm happy. We just need to get in proper replacements. Unfortunately, instead of strengthening, it would be "replacing" again. Again, we won't have the squad to go all out on all three fronts, so let's just focus on one and look at the other as a bonus.
> 
> The deal with Gervinho and Alvarez is taking forever. Gosh, somebody will come up and steal both of them under out noses and we'd end up with Bendtner and Denilson. Oh, we already have them...
> 
> It's funny though: Bendtner to replace Nasri. Denilson to replace Fabregas. Lethal combo. I can see Ferguson trembling under his boots. :shocked:
> 
> If we keep on losing our key players, we would have a tough time being in the top-4 now. Last season has to be our "best" season, with the way we challenged on all four fronts, despite handing over all of them in the last quarter of the season. It showed that the build is there and we only need some strengthening and most importantly, the mentality. With the loss of Fabregas and Nasri, we might end up--where we started.
> 
> On City, if I were a Citizen, I'd definitely be excited by the prospect of Nasri. With some additional signings (especially Pastore), City could challenge in the CL too, if Mancini is really willing. It's looking good for City.
> 
> We have been "training center" for City lately, and Barca for much longer.
> 
> Clichy should go. But who will replace him? Gibbs isn't ready and the way Arsene is moving in the transfer market, we'd have Diaby playing LWB for us.
> 
> You can gauge the pathetic scene of Arsenal looking at the non-taker for the likes of Bendnter and Denilson. We are trying to hold to them, when nobody is clearly interested in taking them. Can anybody really blame Nasri and Fabregas? I don't know how RVP isn't frustrated yet.


Fabregas going will release a massive burden over the club and I for one, as much as I love Cesc, can't wait for him to finally go now. It's time, and even if the fee isn't anything near what I would want it's still a lot. OBVIOUSLY Wenger will replace Cesc if he leaves, he isn't dumb.

Finishing top 4 is done already for me, people have doubted us for 6 years of getting into the CL, I don't buy it.

Again, I don't think I need to re-iterate my thoughts on Nasri AGAIN. Although, I will - he had a very good first half of the season, but I am sick to DEATH of people saying we will struggle without him. He didn't give a flying fuck in the 2nd half of the season and didn't show any heart whatsoever., he's talented but if he wants to go, cash him in and buy someone who wants to play for one of the biggest clubs in the world.

Also, we all knew Fab was going since he came so I don't see why people are seeing it as such a disaster, Wenger has a replacement lined up surely aswell as Ramsey who is the natural successor.



Chain Gang solider said:


> If Fab & Nasri go and Wenger doesn't replace them then I'd say he will have a hard time keeping RVP, Especially if they don't win anything next year. Arsenal literally are starting to go down the same road Liverpool have been going down for the last few years where they sell all of their stars and bring in shite players to replace them or in Arsenals case they sell players ready to hit to their peak and bring in younger guys to replace them.
> 
> If Nasri and Fab go and no good replacements are signed I'd have to question weather or not Arsenal can make it to the Champo league next year. While they still have guys like Whilshere, Arshavin, RVP and Wallcott Whilshere is still only 19 and can't really carry the whole team, Arshavin last year wasn't as consistent as before and RVP and Wallcott are made outta glass. Especially RVP. Gonna be way to tricky for them.


Don't compare Arsenal to Liverpool's laughable situation. Liverpool are improving but Arsenal won't get to the circus that was Liverpool Football Club. I think a trophy is definitely coming this season IF we buy the right players. +I don't see where you're getting the idea of us selling players BEFORE hitting their prime comes from. Adebayor? Cesc & Nasri aren't even done deals and I would be very surprised if Nasri actually leaves.



Mikey Damage said:


> If Cesc and Nasri are not replaced, Arsenal is headed toward the Europa League. Lock.
> 
> And if that happens, fire Arsene and sign Marcelo Bielsa.


Not happening. Surely they will be replaced with someone half decent who will bring us up against the mighty LIVERPOOL!!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Bad day for Arsenal. 

Not arsed about Clichy at allhe's been a liability for years glad someone else can deal with it.
Nasri as i mentioned earlier id be gutted if he left He's going im gutted.
Fabregas i wanted him gone last year i get my wish. 

Now this is the bad part.

At 1pm today Manchester City decided they wanted Nasri. By 5 its a near enough done deal.

Why the @~&% does it take us a month to do things City can do in a matter of hours. 

Speculation was we had a £40M transfer budget + player sales (same as Barcelona) If the fee's are to be believed we now (within 48 hours) have £75M. Id love it if i could say im confident of all the ins and outs that need to happen will happen but unfortunatly im actually preparing myself for the press conference in August when AW states.
'Aaron Ramsey and Thomas Vermaelen being fit is like 2 new signings. The resignng off contracts by Denilson, Bendtner and Rosicky is a massive boost to the club. Ryo Myiachi will be a big player this season. Im more than confident in this side to win all 4 trophies.

So now our strongest side looks like this

Szcezny

Sagna, TV, Koscielny, Gibbs

Walcott Wilshere Song Ramsey Arshavin

V.Persie

subs Almunia, Eboue, Djourou, Diaby, Rosicky, JENKINSON, Chamakh, 

Bet your all shitting it now. We're coming 4th with that team.

To finish top 4 and win something we need to add all of the players were currently linked with (aside from Samba cos he's shit)

Vidal, Alvarez, Cahill, Gervinho. We need a left back better than gibbs aswell because while Clichy was shit gibbs is just as bad. I would just love to be incharge of Arsenal for 1 day. Id go on a football manager style spending spree and clear out all the shit aswell. Jsut wish 1 person would say to Arsene right knobhead Fabregas has gone home, we couldnt afford Nasri's wages, we managed to get rid of that shit left back you lumbered us with for 4 years. We're scared Denilson and Bendtner might end up stay so get them the fuck out now. Why the hell does Tomas Rosicky still a job?? Who told you Squillaci was a good player cos they better have been fired for it. Now you have 1 week to sort this shit out and make me think we can win the league or your out on your ass.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Bad day for Arsenal.
> 
> Not arsed about Clichy at allhe's been a liability for years glad someone else can deal with it.
> Nasri as i mentioned earlier id be gutted if he left He's going im gutted.
> Fabregas i wanted him gone last year i get my wish.
> 
> Now this is the bad part.
> 
> At 1pm today Manchester City decided they wanted Nasri. By 5 its a near enough done deal.
> 
> Why the @~&% does it take us a month to do things City can do in a matter of hours.
> 
> Speculation was we had a £40M transfer budget + player sales (same as Barcelona) If the fee's are to be believed we now (within 48 hours) have £75M. Id love it if i could say im confident of all the ins and outs that need to happen will happen but unfortunatly im actually preparing myself for the press conference in August when AW states.
> 'Aaron Ramsey and Thomas Vermaelen being fit is like 2 new signings. The resignng off contracts by Denilson, Bendtner and Rosicky is a massive boost to the club. Ryo Myiachi will be a big player this season. Im more than confident in this side to win all 4 trophies.


Them being interested makes it a done deal? How so?

+It takes us longer as Citeh throw money around and we don't have that kind of money to spend so we have to be careful with how much we spend. Sick of re-iterating this point to everyone.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> clichy, nasri, fabregas going
> 
> denilson, bendtner, *rosicky *still there
> 
> :lmao





> Reports may suggest that Cesc Fabregas, Samir Nasri and Gael Clichy are set to leave Arsenal this summer, but Tomas Rosicky wants to stay at Emirates Stadium.


Well that's fantastic news...

But seriously disappointed at the possibility of Nasri going to City. Obviously I wanted him to join us but otherwise I would of preferred him to stay at Arsenal.

Nasri and Silva eh? Could be scary to watch.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Them being interested makes it a done deal? How so?
> 
> +It takes us longer as Citeh throw money around and we don't have that kind of money to spend so we have to be careful with how much we spend. Sick of re-iterating this point to everyone.


Because his agent met with City today and the deal will be done by the 5th of july (when he returns from holiday)

WORST NEWS OF THE DAY REGARDING ARSENAL.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7012219,00.html

fuck sake.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Don't compare Arsenal to Liverpool's laughable situation. Liverpool are improving but Arsenal won't get to the circus that was Liverpool Football Club. I think a trophy is definitely coming this season IF we buy the right players. +I don't see where you're getting the idea of us selling players BEFORE hitting their prime comes from. Adebayor? Cesc & Nasri aren't even done deals and I would be very surprised if Nasri actually leaves.


Liverpool started to crash mainly due to not spending enough money and losing our star players (Alonso, Mascherano most notably.) And not really replacing them with anyone really great. Same thing Arsenal are doing. Not saying they will end up as bad as us but they are certainly going down the lines. I'm only saying this on the basis though that if Nasri & Fab are sold they are not replaced with anyone good. If they are replaced with great talent then yeah they won't be going down like us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Bad day for Arsenal.


Not arsed about Clichy at allhe's been a liability for years glad someone else can deal with it.
Nasri as i mentioned earlier id be gutted if he left He's going im gutted.
Fabregas i wanted him gone last year i get my wish. 

Now this is the bad part.

At 1pm today Manchester City decided they wanted Nasri. By 5 its a near enough done deal.

Why the @~&% does it take us a month to do things City can do in a matter of hours. 

Speculation was we had a £40M transfer budget + player sales (same as Barcelona) If the fee's are to be believed we now (within 48 hours) have £75M. Id love it if i could say im confident of all the ins and outs that need to happen will happen but unfortunatly im actually preparing myself for the press conference in August when AW states.
'Aaron Ramsey and Thomas Vermaelen being fit is like 2 new signings. The resignng off contracts by Denilson, Bendtner and Rosicky is a massive boost to the club. Ryo Myiachi will be a big player this season. Im more than confident in this side to win all 4 trophies.

So now our strongest side looks like this

Szcezny

Sagna, TV, Koscielny, Gibbs

Walcott Wilshere Song Ramsey Arshavin

V.Persie

subs Almunia, Eboue, Djourou, Diaby, Rosicky, JENKINSON, Chamakh, 

Bet your all shitting it now. We're coming 4th with that team.

To finish top 4 and win something we need to add all of the players were currently linked with (aside from Samba cos he's shit)



> Vidal, Alvarez, Cahill, Gervinho. We need a left back better than gibbs aswell because while Clichy was shit gibbs is just as bad. I would just love to be incharge of Arsenal for 1 day. *Id go on a football manager style spending spree and clear out all the shit aswell.* Jsut wish 1 person would say to Arsene right knobhead Fabregas has gone home, we couldnt afford Nasri's wages, we managed to get rid of that shit left back you lumbered us with for 4 years. We're scared Denilson and Bendtner might end up stay so get them the fuck out now. Why the hell does Tomas Rosicky still a job?? Who told you Squillaci was a good player cos they better have been fired for it. Now you have 1 week to sort this shit out and make me think we can win the league or your out on your ass.


Football doesn't work like that. We are on a LIMITED budget and we can't go out getting top quality squad players, we pay enough wages now. fpalm I can't actually believe someone is comparing running a real football club to playing FM.



Gunner14 said:


> Because his agent met with City today and the deal will be done by the 5th of july (when he returns from holiday)
> 
> WORST NEWS OF THE DAY REGARDING ARSENAL.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7012219,00.html
> 
> fuck sake.


You said Gervinho was having a medical and have spouted much shit on news none of us have heard so I don't believe one word of that.

Last thing we need atm is Rosicky saying he is committed to Arsenal, we have bigger fish to fry.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Liverpool started to crash mainly due to not spending enough money and losing our star players (Alonso, Mascherano most notably.) And not really replacing them with anyone really great. Same thing Arsenal are doing. Not saying they will end up as bad as us but they are certainly going down the lines. I'm only saying this on the basis though that if Nasri & Fab are sold they are not replaced with anyone good. If they are replaced with great talent then yeah they won't be going down like us.


Liverpool spent TOO MUCH. Benitez bought absolute shit for not that big money but boy did it add up. Benitez was an absolute dickhead with transfers.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Them being interested makes it a done deal? How so?
> 
> +It takes us longer as Citeh throw money around and we don't have that kind of money to spend so we have to be careful with how much we spend. Sick of re-iterating this point to everyone.





Stringer said:


> Gunner14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad day for Arsenal.
> 
> Not arsed about Clichy at allhe's been a liability for years glad someone else can deal with it.
> Nasri as i mentioned earlier id be gutted if he left He's going im gutted.
> Fabregas i wanted him gone last year i get my wish.
> 
> Now this is the bad part.
> 
> At 1pm today Manchester City decided they wanted Nasri. By 5 its a near enough done deal.
> 
> Why the @~&% does it take us a month to do things City can do in a matter of hours.
> 
> Speculation was we had a £40M transfer budget + player sales (same as Barcelona) If the fee's are to be believed we now (within 48 hours) have £75M. Id love it if i could say im confident of all the ins and outs that need to happen will happen but unfortunatly im actually preparing myself for the press conference in August when AW states.
> 'Aaron Ramsey and Thomas Vermaelen being fit is like 2 new signings. The resignng off contracts by Denilson, Bendtner and Rosicky is a massive boost to the club. Ryo Myiachi will be a big player this season. Im more than confident in this side to win all 4 trophies.
> 
> So now our strongest side looks like this
> 
> Szcezny
> 
> Sagna, TV, Koscielny, Gibbs
> 
> Walcott Wilshere Song Ramsey Arshavin
> 
> V.Persie
> 
> subs Almunia, Eboue, Djourou, Diaby, Rosicky, JENKINSON, Chamakh,
> 
> Bet your all shitting it now. We're coming 4th with that team.
> 
> To finish top 4 and win something we need to add all of the players were currently linked with (aside from Samba cos he's shit)
> 
> 
> 
> Football doesn't work like that. We are on a LIMITED budget and we can't go out getting top quality squad players, we pay enough wages now. fpalm I can't actually believe someone is comparing running a real football club to playing FM.
> 
> 
> 
> You said Gervinho was having a medical and have spouted much shit on news none of us have heard so I don't believe one word of that.
> 
> Last thing we need atm is Rosicky saying he is committed to Arsenal, we have bigger fish to fry.
> 
> 
> 
> Limited budget of at least £75M. That means i can spend 12M per player on 5 players and £15M left to put towards their wages + the wages left over from Clichy, Fabregas and Nasri's high contracts. + whatever spare change i get from whatever rag tag club i flog the shite too.
> 
> Im sure id figure something out staying within the financial constraints of actually paying back debt.
> 
> Gervinho has had his medical. unlike Manchester United we dont announce deals before the window opens
> 
> And also i didnt even compare anything about running a football club to fm i simply meant in the fact that it is easy to buy players when you know who you want like on a game.
> 
> Much like Manchester United, Liverpool and Man City operate. You go to a club howmuch for player x. Ok then here you go. Ok player x how much do you want. Sorted. Arsenal Sign players X, Y, Z, F and G would you like to call a press conference. Decline.
Click to expand...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool spent TOO MUCH. Benitez bought absolute shit for not that big money but boy did it add up. Benitez was an absolute dickhead with transfers.


Yeah good point I should have said not enough money On quality players but rather money on shit players while selling all our good ones. Tbh Wenger isn't all that better when it comes to transfers. He has a good eye for Talent I give him that much but he needs to just break the bank and risk it a bit more. Some will pay off and some wont but if he is just gonna rest on bringing in an unknown guy all the time nothing will progress.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Stringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Limited budget of at least £75M. That means i can spend 12M per player on 5 players and £15M left to put towards their wages + the wages left over from Clichy, Fabregas and Nasri's high contracts. + whatever spare change i get from whatever rag tag club i flog the shite too.
> 
> Im sure id figure something out staying within the financial constraints of actually paying back debt.
> 
> Gervinho has had his medical. unlike Manchester United we dont announce deals before the window opens
> 
> And also i didnt even compare anything about running a football club to fm i simply meant in the fact that it is easy to buy players when you know who you want like on a game.
> 
> Much like Manchester United, Liverpool and Man City operate. You go to a club howmuch for player x. Ok then here you go. Ok player x how much do you want. Sorted. Arsenal Sign players X, Y, Z, F and G would you like to call a press conference. Decline.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose.
> 
> There have been reports saying that Gervinho definitely DID NOT have a medical yesterday though :S
> 
> 
> 
> Chain Gang solider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah good point I should have said not enough money On quality players but rather money on shit players while selling all our good ones. Tbh Wenger isn't all that better when it comes to transfers. He has a good eye for Talent I give him that much but he needs to just break the bank and risk it a bit more. Some will pay off and some wont but if he is just gonna rest on bringing in an unknown guy all the time nothing will progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Thing is, Wenger has spent big before look at the invincibles and there are some great cheap finds in there but also quality players he bought for big money. All comes 'round to the board again IMO, they are holding the club back, not Wenger.
> 
> http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine/big-picture/2011-06-30/dirtiest-players-premier-league-revealed-torres-lucas-cahill-and-song-whos-no1?p=19
> 
> Interesting reading although number 1 & 2 are easy. Lot of Chelsea players in there too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I, for one, cannot wait until tomorrow so the moves can be officially announced and signed.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I, for one, cannot wait until tomorrow so the moves can be officially announced and signed.



Yep, I want everything to be announced an tied up really soon now. I HATE waiting ages for transfers to go through and guessing what is going to happen next. If Nasri doesn leave we need to line up a top quality replacement right away.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Gunner14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose.
> 
> There have been reports saying that Gervinho definitely DID NOT have a medical yesterday though :S
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Thing is, Wenger has spent big before look at the invincibles and there are some great cheap finds in there but also quality players he bought for big money. All comes 'round to the board again IMO, they are holding the club back, not Wenger.
> 
> http://www.talksport.co.uk/magazine/big-picture/2011-06-30/dirtiest-players-premier-league-revealed-torres-lucas-cahill-and-song-whos-no1?p=19
> 
> Interesting reading although number 1 & 2 are easy. Lot of Chelsea players in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> Again your wrong. Read the report again. The report said he did not have a medical at our training ground. It also said that no player has ever or will ever have a medical at our training ground as it does not have the facilities to perform one.
> 
> You really need to read full reports.
Click to expand...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Stringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again your wrong. Read the report again. The report said he did not have a medical at our training ground. It also said that no player has ever or will ever have a medical at our training ground as it does not have the facilities to perform one.
> 
> You really need to read full reports.
> 
> 
> 
> TALKSPORT - must be true.
> 
> Why would I read that shit?
> 
> It has already been confirmed he didn't have a medical.
> 
> end of really.
Click to expand...


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but the rumor is Chelsea have had a €50 mill bid accepted for Pastore. Palermo President pretty much confirmed he is as good as gone to Italian media, stating that the the possibility that he stays next year is 10 per cent.

Beast signing if it comes to fruition. It's exactly what they need tbh

As for the Fab saga, they should take the €40 mill and run. No player should be bigger then the club. Having him stay will only fuck up the dressing room.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Won't ANY club buy Denilson/Bendtner/Rosicky for 2-3 million? :no:


@Stringer Those six months when Nasri was firing was the time when Arsenal played amazing football and were getting constant results. I'd assume he had something to do about it, nah?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Razor King said:


> Won't ANY club buy Denilson/Bendtner/Rosicky for 2-3 million? :no:
> 
> @Stringer Those six months when Nasri was firing was the time when Arsenal played amazing football and were getting constant results. I'd assume he had something to do about it, nah?


Why would any cub want Rosicky, Bendtner or Denilson. All 3 are shite. We should just cut our losses and say to Bendy and the Denilson you two wanted to leave have fun in the unemployment line bye.

And to Rosicky sorry but your injuries are a liabilty were going to have to terminate your contract.



Stringer said:


> Gunner14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TALKSPORT - must be true.
> 
> Why would I read that shit?
> 
> It has already been confirmed he didn't have a medical.
> 
> end of really.
> 
> 
> 
> Again the only thing that was ever mentioned by anyone is Gervinho was never at the training ground. But like i said no1 else was either.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I could live with Rosicky if somehow...SOMEHOW he returned to 2005-2007 form. 

When Barca give their bid for Cesc, I hope they include Hleb. I want him back. :side:


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> And also i didnt even compare anything about running a football club to fm i simply meant in the fact that it is easy to buy players when you know who you want like on a game.
> 
> Much like Manchester United, Liverpool and Man City operate. You go to a club howmuch for player x. Ok then here you go. Ok player x how much do you want. Sorted. Arsenal Sign players X, Y, Z, F and G would you like to call a press conference. Decline.


That's exactly how it works...no complictions whatsoever.

Bendtner is worth a hell of a lot more than 2/3 mil...who the hell thinks that's his value?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Razor King said:


> Won't ANY club buy Denilson/Bendtner/Rosicky for 2-3 million? :no:
> 
> 
> @Stringer Those six months when Nasri was firing was the time when Arsenal played amazing football and were getting constant results. I'd assume he had something to do about it, nah?


You think you have isues? We have Poulsen, Jovanovic, Konchesky and El Zhar who need to go + THE BIG GREEK staying.

Clichy to City is good news. That means a bidding war for Cissokho, should we go for him (fucking do it, Kenny), is far less likely.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Big Fat Sean said:


> Bendtner is worth a hell of a lot more than 2/3 mil...who the hell thinks that's his value?


S for...




BkB Hulk said:


> *You think you have isues?* We have Poulsen, Jovanovic, Konchesky and El Zhar who need to go + THE BIG GREEK staying.
> 
> Clichy to City is good news. That means a bidding war for Cissokho, should we go for him (fucking do it, Kenny), is far less likely.


I wouldn't call them issues. I'd call it management priorities.  If we had gotten Suarez, it would have solved our keeping as well as striking problems. 

Honestly, if Cesc and Nasri had stayed, all we needed was two CBs and one striker. Some might say LB. Most probably, Cahill, Samba, and Gervinho would have done it and Alvarez would have been the bargain buy. Now... Uh-oh.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:lmao @ the MEGA POWERS constantly bickering in here. Such delusional garbage has been said, dismissing the FA Cup as a nothing trophy? Deary me. 

Pastore for 50m is an absolute rip off and Palermo should be laughing all the way to the bank. Guy is probably worth about half that, no way in hell is he worth anything close to 50m.

Rosicky is a decent player, his form before that big injury run in Jan 08 was impressive and if he can reach that again Arsenal will benefit. Who told Wenger Squillaci was a good player? I think winning the French League and Cup multiple times with Lyon, playing in a Champions League final with Monaco, winning the Copa Del Rey and the UEFA Cup with Sevilla and being a regular for the French national side tells you all you need. He is a good player, just had a poor season struggling to adapt.

Gervinho and Vidal would be amazing signings for Arse but I can't see Vidal going as there's been hardly anything mentioned and the most concrete links have him joining Milan, Napoli or Bayern. Gervinho on the other hand seems likely and Cahill despite being another mediocre English player, is better than Koscielny (who isn't tbf) so if they get those two, they'll be doing good business. I don't see Nasri leaving either and didn't Fab just come out and say he wants to stay with Arsenal the other day?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Squillaci probably had better partners at Lyon and Sevilla, in his defense.

Goodness is Koscielsny such shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

is nasri in the sheik's hip pocket yet


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

nope. maybe later today. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

jeez, just take your time city :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Transfer window open, AVB making me nervous saying he won't do anything until at least July 6th. 

Just get it done already, I can't take this waiting!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

To me Koscielny is far better than Squillaci. He's a bit of a raw talent who needs a bit of polishing and more experience, but I think he could easily be a first team defender here. Physically he's top notch, reminiscent of Carvalho in the sense that he's very quick and nimble, yet also quite tall and strong, which is a rather uncommon combination. He's also a very proactive defender which I like. He steps up out of defence and deals with situations early. He was MOTM in the first leg vs Barca last season because he would step up, sometime over the half way line, to deal with Messi. He did what Vidic and Ferdinand were too afraid to do, and track Messi early. It's that sort of brave defending that can either work out brilliantly, or result in mistakes, and it seems to me that people only ever remember the mistakes. But I prefer a defender like Koscielny who's willing to risk making a mistake to win the ball than a reactionary defender like Squillaci who just backs off players and waits for them to give the ball back.

Also the concession you make for Squillaci Renegade, surely that applies to Koscienly more. He's a younger player who's only just left French football for the first time, so surely he's the one given time to adapt. Squillaci has been around for years, played in European competition, played in La Liga, played international football, so he sould really be settling into the league quite quickly. Yet he was poor all season. He can't head the ball for toffee. And I think in general the Premier League is played to too great a pace for him. I think it's no surprise at all that when each of he, Djourou and Koscienly were fit last season, he was on the bench. Also, he never won the UEFA Cup with Sevilla. He was at Lyon for the two season which Sevilla won it.

If Koscielny never makes that mistake against Birmingham I don't think people criticise him. Granted that's not the only mistake he made all season, but as I said before I think he offers plenty despite that to be considered good enough for Arsenal.

I still think we could use another centre-back, as it's hard to know how well Vermaelen will come back from his injury woes, and I just don't think Squillaci is good enough. Ideally I think we need someone who's an expect on the cover, as all our good centre backs are the type to attack the ball early, so someone less aggressive who can hold the high line well, is mobile, and knows where to position themselves at all times would be good. Nesta from 2000 in fact would be ideal  But I would prefer someone like Vertonghen or Zapate (who is perhaps a bit of a pipedream) than the likes of Samba or Cahill who we are being linked too.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Looks like Gervinho deal is done! 

For Nasri, I think he should go to ManU over City honestly. He'd be the next biggest signing after Rooney/Ronaldo/Chicharito. Biggest--not in terms of hype, but in terms of producing the desired results.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

If it goes through, good deal for Arsenal. Gervinho is a beast.

Oh and Bananas, Nesta from 1998-2006 would be ideal for ANY team in the world. The best defender.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/931562/gervinho:-i'm-going-to-arsenal-to-win?cc=3436



> Lille striker Gervinho claimed that his move to Arsenal has ''only a few details left to sort out'' and that is moving to the Gunners to win trophies.
> 
> 
> GettyImages
> Gervinho is eager to secure a move to Arsenal
> • City move for Clichy, Nasri
> • Denilson could stay
> • Arsene Wenger playing waiting game
> • Ahmedov linked to Arsenal
> 
> Gervinho, an Ivory Coast international, has been linked with a switch to London since winning the French league with Lille last season. And it will be a boost for Arsenal fans, who have now gone six years without silverware.
> 
> However, Arsenal's drought does not bother Gervinho, who insists the reason he is moving is to help them get back on top.
> 
> "I chose Arsenal because it's a young group within which I will be able to integrate easily," Gervinho said according to The Sun. "I could develop more over there. There's only a few details left to sort out."
> 
> Asked if it was a risk swapping first-team football at Lille for a place in a squad with more competition for places, the forward replied: "A risk? Not at all. I'm going to Arsenal to play. The best risk to take is to look to score goals and to play a lot.
> 
> "In football you have to take risks if you want to win. I'm going to Arsenal to win."
> 
> Arsenal's initial bid of £7 million had reportedly been rejected, but negotiations continue and a move is expected soon. Speaking to France Football, Gervinho also revealed he never had any doubt he would be moving to the Emirates Stadium.
> 
> "I had no hesitation. None. But in a transfer there's always a period of analysis and negotiations,'' he said. "All sides had to be satisfied so that things could develop smoothly.
> 
> "I'm going there to play, not to be on the bench. Arsenal love the game. And I love teams that love the game. The Premier League is a notch above [the rest]. It's maybe the best league in the world. I want to live that sensation."


Poor guy. He'll be disappointed. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> To me Koscielny is far better than Squillaci. He's a bit of a raw talent who needs a bit of polishing and more experience, but I think he could easily be a first team defender here. Physically he's top notch, reminiscent of Carvalho in the sense that he's very quick and nimble, yet also quite tall and strong, which is a rather uncommon combination. He's also a very proactive defender which I like. He steps up out of defence and deals with situations early. He was MOTM in the first leg vs Barca last season because he would step up, sometime over the half way line, to deal with Messi. He did what Vidic and Ferdinand were too afraid to do, and track Messi early. It's that sort of brave defending that can either work out brilliantly, or result in mistakes, and it seems to me that people only ever remember the mistakes. But I prefer a defender like Koscielny who's willing to risk making a mistake to win the ball than a reactionary defender like Squillaci who just backs off players and waits for them to give the ball back.
> 
> Also the concession you make for Squillaci Renegade, surely that applies to Koscienly more. He's a younger player who's only just left French football for the first time, so surely he's the one given time to adapt. Squillaci has been around for years, played in European competition, played in La Liga, played international football, so he sould really be settling into the league quite quickly. Yet he was poor all season. He can't head the ball for toffee. And I think in general the Premier League is played to too great a pace for him. I think it's no surprise at all that when each of he, Djourou and Koscienly were fit last season, he was on the bench. Also, he never won the UEFA Cup with Sevilla. He was at Lyon for the two season which Sevilla won it.
> 
> If Koscielny never makes that mistake against Birmingham I don't think people criticise him. Granted that's not the only mistake he made all season, but as I said before I think he offers plenty despite that to be considered good enough for Arsenal.
> 
> I still think we could use another centre-back, as it's hard to know how well Vermaelen will come back from his injury woes, and I just don't think Squillaci is good enough. Ideally I think we need someone who's an expect on the cover, as all our good centre backs are the type to attack the ball early, so someone less aggressive who can hold the high line well, is mobile, and knows where to position themselves at all times would be good. Nesta from 2000 in fact would be ideal  But I would prefer someone like Vertonghen or Zapate (who is perhaps a bit of a pipedream) than the likes of Samba or Cahill who we are being linked too.


wat. Since when did you have a change of heart on Kos? As I recall, you hated the move more than anyone else here (TBF, it was just me and you, with the rare appearance from Overrated or CC91). 

I am honestly surprised that you rate Kos at all. I think the dude is a backup, at best. I don't see what you see. I rate Djourou higher. 




> Looking Overseas
> 
> John W. Henry, Fenway Sports Group’s principal owner, said Liverpool won’t pay inflated transfer fees for British players, the Mail reported. Although the club still intends to sign Aston Villa’s Stewart Downing and Blackpool’s Charlie Adam, the Reds may be forced to look overseas for other acquisitions to keep to their budget, the newspaper said.
> 
> “We are determined to build,” the Mail cited Henry as saying. “As long as we stay within the parameters UEFA has set forth under its Financial Fair Play rules, we will have flexibility.”


read: Liverpool to raid MLS. :agree:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Squillaci probably had better partners at Lyon and Sevilla, in his defense.
> 
> Goodness is Koscielsny such shit.


Squillaci is the worst footballer ive ever seen live in an Arsenal shirt and that includes Igors Stepanovs.

Koscielny had that one good game against Barca keeping Messi quiet at the emirates. 

So its 1-0 Kos at the min.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Big Fat Sean said:


> That's exactly how it works...no complictions whatsoever.
> 
> Bendtner is worth a hell of a lot more than 2/3 mil...who the hell thinks that's his value?


Not a single club in the world had made a bid for him and he's been aailable for a month. He isnt worth anything because nobody wants him. Its like having an ugly antique lamp. Some guy might tell you o its the only 1 left in the world but if nobody wants to buy it its not worth anything.



Renegade™;9904416 said:


> :lmao @ the MEGA POWERS constantly bickering in here. Such delusional garbage has been said, dismissing the FA Cup as a nothing trophy? Deary me.
> 
> Pastore for 50m is an absolute rip off and Palermo should be laughing all the way to the bank. Guy is probably worth about half that, no way in hell is he worth anything close to 50m.
> 
> Rosicky is a decent player, his form before that big injury run in Jan 08 was impressive and if he can reach that again Arsenal will benefit. Who told Wenger Squillaci was a good player? I think winning the French League and Cup multiple times with Lyon, playing in a Champions League final with Monaco, winning the Copa Del Rey and the UEFA Cup with Sevilla and being a regular for the French national side tells you all you need. He is a good player, just had a poor season struggling to adapt.
> 
> Gervinho and Vidal would be amazing signings for Arse but I can't see Vidal going as there's been hardly anything mentioned and the most concrete links have him joining Milan, Napoli or Bayern. Gervinho on the other hand seems likely and Cahill despite being another mediocre English player, is better than Koscielny (who isn't tbf) so if they get those two, they'll be doing good business. I don't see Nasri leaving either and didn't Fab just come out and say he wants to stay with Arsenal the other day?


On Fab he's still directly said nothing hes still on holiday with Puyol. 
On Rosciky he had 4 good games ever. Should have been released long ago. 




Evo said:


> Transfer window open, AVB making me nervous saying he won't do anything until at least July 6th.
> 
> Just get it done already, I can't take this waiting!


He's not going to have seen any Chelsea players untill the 5th so its not too bad. At least he wants to see them all again for himself before signing. Instead of just making assumptions and signing blind.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I've never hated Kos. When he initally came here I was a little confused as I'd never heard of the guy, but once I saw him play I've always been happy with him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> Squillaci is the worst footballer ive ever seen live in an Arsenal shirt and that includes Igors Stepanovs.


Ridiculous statement when Eboue and Denilson are still at the club. EBOUE.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Relegation for Arsenal this season, I'm afraid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Razor King said:


> Won't ANY club buy Denilson/Bendtner/Rosicky for 2-3 million? :no:
> 
> 
> @Stringer Those six months when Nasri was firing was the time when Arsenal played amazing football and were getting constant results. I'd assume he had something to do about it, nah?


That was when other players were bothered too. I'm not blaming the second half of the season on Nasri, but he could have done more.



Mikey Damage said:


> I could live with Rosicky if somehow...SOMEHOW he returned to 2005-2007 form.
> 
> When Barca give their bid for Cesc, I hope they include Hleb. I want him back. :side:


I was so excited when we signed Rosicky, he looked a real top class player and scored two beauties against Liverpool I remember. Then, injuries went against him and he has never really gotten back to how he can be, much like Eduardo.



Big Fat Sean said:


> That's exactly how it works...no complictions whatsoever.
> 
> Bendtner is worth a hell of a lot more than 2/3 mil...who the hell thinks that's his value?


This. Bendtner's scoring record is a lot better than people think, less than 5 would be a joke, especially considering his age.



Renegade™;9904416 said:


> :lmao @ the MEGA POWERS constantly bickering in here. Such delusional garbage has been said, dismissing the FA Cup as a nothing trophy? Deary me.
> 
> Pastore for 50m is an absolute rip off and Palermo should be laughing all the way to the bank. Guy is probably worth about half that, no way in hell is he worth anything close to 50m.
> 
> Rosicky is a decent player, his form before that big injury run in Jan 08 was impressive and if he can reach that again Arsenal will benefit. Who told Wenger Squillaci was a good player? I think winning the French League and Cup multiple times with Lyon, playing in a Champions League final with Monaco, winning the Copa Del Rey and the UEFA Cup with Sevilla and being a regular for the French national side tells you all you need. He is a good player, just had a poor season struggling to adapt.
> 
> Gervinho and Vidal would be amazing signings for Arse but I can't see Vidal going as there's been hardly anything mentioned and the most concrete links have him joining Milan, Napoli or Bayern. Gervinho on the other hand seems likely and Cahill despite being another mediocre English player, is better than Koscielny (who isn't tbf) so if they get those two, they'll be doing good business. I don't see Nasri leaving either and didn't Fab just come out and say he wants to stay with Arsenal the other day?


Renegade is funny. Koscielny has tonnes of ability, he could go on-to be an absolute top player for us. Your excuses for Squilacci are funny too, a regular in the French national team? 21 apps since 2004? 

+Delusional garbage? Have you seen what has become of the FA Cup? +someone who is such a Scholes lover should really take a good look at themselves if they are calling others delusional.

+Why do you seem to think you need to take other fellow fan' word as gospel.

Renegade :lmao



Bananas said:


> To me Koscielny is far better than Squillaci. He's a bit of a raw talent who needs a bit of polishing and more experience, but I think he could easily be a first team defender here. Physically he's top notch, reminiscent of Carvalho in the sense that he's very quick and nimble, yet also quite tall and strong, which is a rather uncommon combination. He's also a very proactive defender which I like. He steps up out of defence and deals with situations early. He was MOTM in the first leg vs Barca last season because he would step up, sometime over the half way line, to deal with Messi. He did what Vidic and Ferdinand were too afraid to do, and track Messi early. It's that sort of brave defending that can either work out brilliantly, or result in mistakes, and it seems to me that people only ever remember the mistakes. But I prefer a defender like Koscielny who's willing to risk making a mistake to win the ball than a reactionary defender like Squillaci who just backs off players and waits for them to give the ball back.
> 
> Also the concession you make for Squillaci Renegade, surely that applies to Koscienly more. He's a younger player who's only just left French football for the first time, so surely he's the one given time to adapt. Squillaci has been around for years, played in European competition, played in La Liga, played international football, so he sould really be settling into the league quite quickly. Yet he was poor all season. He can't head the ball for toffee. And I think in general the Premier League is played to too great a pace for him. I think it's no surprise at all that when each of he, Djourou and Koscienly were fit last season, he was on the bench. Also, he never won the UEFA Cup with Sevilla. He was at Lyon for the two season which Sevilla won it.
> 
> If Koscielny never makes that mistake against Birmingham I don't think people criticise him. Granted that's not the only mistake he made all season, but as I said before I think he offers plenty despite that to be considered good enough for Arsenal.
> 
> I still think we could use another centre-back, as it's hard to know how well Vermaelen will come back from his injury woes, and I just don't think Squillaci is good enough. Ideally I think we need someone who's an expect on the cover, as all our good centre backs are the type to attack the ball early, so someone less aggressive who can hold the high line well, is mobile, and knows where to position themselves at all times would be good. Nesta from 2000 in fact would be ideal  But I would prefer someone like Vertonghen or Zapate (who is perhaps a bit of a pipedream) than the likes of Samba or Cahill who we are being linked too.


THIS.



Mikey Damage said:


> wat. Since when did you have a change of heart on Kos? As I recall, you hated the move more than anyone else here (TBF, it was just me and you, with the rare appearance from Overrated or CC91).
> 
> I am honestly surprised that you rate Kos at all. I think the dude is a backup, at best. I don't see what you see. I rate Djourou higher.


I rate both of them, but Djourou a bit higher. It's sad how people have completely dismissed him this season after being consistently top draw. Ignorance is bliss.



Gunner14 said:


> Squillaci is the worst footballer ive ever seen live in an Arsenal shirt and that includes Igors Stepanovs.
> 
> Koscielny had that one good game against Barca keeping Messi quiet at the emirates.
> 
> So its 1-0 Kos at the min.


He had more than one good game, and simply "keeping Messi quiet" isn't exactly easy.

Squilacci is certainly not the worst player, Denilson is one of the worst players in the PL.#


+The Mirror are turning into an absolute joke these days. O'Shea to Arsenal? 










Oh...


I am going to go APE if Chamberlain is the replacement for Nasri IF he leaves.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



DeeCee said:


> Relegation for Arsenal this season, I'm afraid.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> Renegade is funny. Koscielny has tonnes of ability, he could go on-to be an absolute top player for us. Your excuses for Squilacci are funny too, a regular in the French national team? 21 apps since 2004?
> 
> +Delusional garbage? Have you seen what has become of the FA Cup? +someone who is such a Scholes lover should really take a good look at themselves if they are calling others delusional.
> 
> +Why do you seem to think you need to take other fellow fan' word as gospel.


:lmao. You're in a league of your own.

Here's a few things. Scholes is one of the best players England has ever had. Everyone waxes lyrical about him you muppet, I fail to see how me being one of those people is funny. Stop being stupid. Clutching at straws much?

Sure the FA Cup isn't as valuable as the Premier League or Champs League these days, but if Arsenal had a chance to win it after missing out on the league (again) you'd want them to win it. Arsenal should even be treating the Carling Cup as the holy grail these days, coz you're never winning the league again at this rate 8*D.

Koscielny does some good things but it mistake riddled and certainately wouldn't fill me with confidence if he was in Utd's backline. Tons of ability? Ability? He's already what, 25? Come on. You're gonna need better CB's than him to have a shot of winning anything again. Koscielny is as Mikey said, a backup/squad player. You need someone better than him to partner Vermaelen. Take your Arsene tinted glasses off son.

:lmao "Stringer". Forever the muppet known as cactwma (or however the fuck you spelled that stupid name 8*D).


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

John O'Shea to save Arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Nope. Nah. No. No. No. :no:

I am stunned at both of you. Consistently top draw? I'd say he consistently inconsistent. He had one great match vs Messi, I'll give him that. But he had the Newcastle match where he give up 2 PKs (I know the first one was for sure on him, the 2nd might've been on Wilshere, but he threw an errant elbow in the jump) 

And I hate his aggressive style. For other systems, I'm sure he'd be a diamond. For Arsenal, he's a nuisance. We already have aggressive players on the field. From our wingbacks, to our holding midfielders. No one likes to stay at home. So, if Kos goes on one of his aggressive runs toward the half-line, he essentially leaves the other centreback by his lonesome. I'd much see Kos and JDjou stay back, and provide the proper cover. At that point, Kos had better fucking win his ball near the half-line, or else.

Another thing, Koscielny has bricks for feet. Not a smooth passer, whatsoever. 

I understand he's raw as hell, and there is potential. He has a very good aerial game...but I'm ready to win now. And I have no faith in Koscielny being there for an entire season to be counted upon. If he wants to be given the sporadic start, I can live with that. But if he's relied upon for 30+ starts, then oh my. Hell, I don't even trust Djourou. And I really like him. 

Arsene needs to bring another CB to pair with Vermaelen. It's an absolute must.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Renegade™;9905471 said:


> :lmao. You're in a league of your own.
> 
> Here's a few things. Scholes is one of the best players England has ever had. Everyone waxes lyrical about him you muppet, I fail to see how me being one of those people is funny. Stop being stupid. Clutching at straws much?
> 
> Sure the FA Cup isn't as valuable as the Premier League or Champs League these days, but if Arsenal had a chance to win it after missing out on the league (again) you'd want them to win it. Arsenal should even be treating the Carling Cup as the holy grail these days, coz you're never winning the league again at this rate 8*D.
> 
> Koscielny does some good things but it mistake riddled and certainately wouldn't fill me with confidence if he was in Utd's backline. Tons of ability? Ability? He's already what, 25? Come on. You're gonna need better CB's than him to have a shot of winning anything again. Koscielny is as Mikey said, a backup/squad player. You need someone better than him to partner Vermaelen. Take your Arsene tinted glasses off son.
> 
> :lmao "Stringer". Forever the muppet known as cactwma (or however the fuck you spelled that stupid name 8*D).












Stop making me laugh. Love it.

Scholes is loved by English people and when you tell United fans that they usually say some player like Zidane has said it too which suddenly makes it true. +Why would I be clutching at straws over a RETIRED player? 8*D (Y)

Of course I would want Arsenal to win the FA Cup but it is really worthless now. If we won it people would say it's only the FA Cup, namely clueless United fans. 

If you can't see that Koscielny doesn't have ability then you really need to look at him for once before dismissing him.

Arsene tinted glasses? :lmao Saying Scholes isn't all you say he is and saying Koscielny has ability? How is that pro-Arsenal whatsoever?










Renegade :lmao

What a MAN!



Mikey Damage said:


> Nope. Nah. No. No. No. :no:
> 
> I am stunned at both of you. Consistently top draw? I'd say he consistently inconsistent. He had one great match vs Messi, I'll give him that. But he had the Newcastle match where he give up 2 PKs (I know the first one was for sure on him, the 2nd might've been on Wilshere, but he threw an errant elbow in the jump)
> 
> And I hate his aggressive style. For other systems, I'm sure he'd be a diamond. For Arsenal, he's a nuisance. We already have aggressive players on the field. From our wingbacks, to our holding midfielders. No one likes to stay at home. So, if Kos goes on one of his aggressive runs toward the half-line, he essentially leaves the other centreback by his lonesome. I'd much see Kos and JDjou stay back, and provide the proper cover. At that point, Kos had better fucking win his ball near the half-line, or else.
> 
> Another thing, Koscielny has bricks for feet. Not a smooth passer, whatsoever.
> 
> I understand he's raw as hell, and there is potential. He has a very good aerial game...but I'm ready to win now. And I have no faith in Koscielny being there for an entire season to be counted upon. If he wants to be given the sporadic start, I can live with that. But if he's relied upon for 30+ starts, then oh my. Hell, I don't even trust Djourou. And I really like him.
> 
> Arsene needs to bring another CB to pair with Vermaelen. It's an absolute must.


Good points.

But who would we bring in? Cahill is alright but hardly a top, top player. There aren't many out there but for the 17 mil we will spend on Cahill we could get someone like Sakho, or add a few mil and get Kjaer if Wolfsburg would sell 8*D

Although overall I would prefer Sakho to mostly any CB.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

You obviously need WES BROWN.

But to be honest, once Vermalen is fit (and can stay fit), you'll do well. I rate the guy a lot. But who'd be the ideal to partner him? Cahill? Samba?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Koscielny cost Arsenal more goals than Squillaci last season (and he cost them a fair amount himself). You're one of the few people who rate the guy, deal with the fact others don't. He's glaringly average. There's some analysis done in a YouTube video that shows the goals which CB's were at fault for. Squillaci/Djourou was Arsenal's best CB pairing last season in terms of least goals conceded. Stats don't lie son. Stop being worthless. It's hilarious to see you posting meme's like you think you're owning people.

Even Gunner is a better and more creditable poster than you.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



King Kenny said:


> You obviously need WES BROWN.
> 
> But to be honest, once Vermalen is fit (and can stay fit), you'll do well. I rate the guy a lot. But who'd be the ideal to partner him? Cahill? Samba?


Out of those two I would prefer Cahill but if I had a choice it would be any of about 5 that would be good for the job and would fit Wenger's aim.

Vermaelen is a top player, I just wish Wenger would grow a pair and play him at DMF. He is perfect for that role.



Renegade™;9905506 said:


> Koscielny cost Arsenal more goals than Squillaci last season (and he cost them a fair amount himself). You're one of the few people who rate the guy, deal with the fact others don't. He's glaringly average. There's some analysis done in a YouTube video that shows the goals which CB's were at fault for. Squillaci/Djourou was Arsenal's best CB pairing last season in terms of least goals conceded. Stats don't lie son. Stop being worthless. It's hilarious to see you posting meme's like you think you're owning people.
> 
> Even Gunner is a better and more creditable poster than you.


It's funny how much you love Paul Scholes. Bananas said he rated Koscielny, as have a lot of other Arsenal fans. In no way have I said he has been quality. I can just imagine you RAGING at someone saying Paul Scholes is anything but the best player ever.










"WHAT DID HE SAY!!!!!!!"

I already saw that Squilacci & Djourou were statistically the best pairing. Statistics don't tell the whole story. Paul Scholes has waaaaay less assists than Fabregas in half the time. Nice (Y)

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7012801,00.html

Interest from the big leagues? Come on and bid some money please.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> Nigeria international goalkeeper Vincent Enyeama has joined French champions Lille.
> 
> The Super Eagle signed a three-year deal for an undisclosed fee from Israel's Hapoel Tel Aviv.
> 
> And the 28-year-old says he is excited with the opportunity of playing in the French league with the club.
> 
> "It feels good to be here and the chance to play in a competitive league makes it very exciting for me," Enyeama told BBC Sport.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/13969457.stm


FUCK! There goes a quality goalkeeper for under 500K on FM12.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Arsenal if you EVER, EVER offer us Nicklas Bendter in exchange for gary cahill again steinson will get drunken disorderly and smack you in the face. All of you.

As a bolton fan id say now is the time to cash in on cahill. English players are WAAAAAAAY overpirced now and to get stone-cold cash for cahill would be great. Bolton already have deep pockets for this summer and an extra 17-19 million would be lovely.

Tottenham have aparrently offered bassong and 12 million. TAKE IT COYLE .

Anyone who has watched cahill play know how good he is, he would be brilliant at arsenal. id say the same goes for samba hes very underrated.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Arsenal if you EVER, EVER offer us Nicklas Bendter in exchange for gary cahill again steinson will get drunken disorderly and smack you in the face. All of you.
> 
> As a bolton fan id say now is the time to cash in on cahill. English players are WAAAAAAAY overpirced now and to get stone-cold cash for cahill would be great. Bolton already have deep pockets for this summer and an extra 17-19 million would be lovely.
> 
> Tottenham have aparrently offered bassong and 12 million. TAKE IT COYLE .
> 
> Anyone who has watched cahill play know how good he is, he would be brilliant at arsenal. id say the same goes for samba hes very underrated.


Bendtner will do well wherever he goes if he starts regularly.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

nah he wouldn't


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



King Kenny said:


> nah he wouldn't


He really would, obviously not at somewhere at Munich but his scoring record is very good for his goals/apps ratio, many of which are subs.

He would flourish at a mid table side.

Although people only see his arrogance and self importance.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Bendtner is averge at best. Way to Inconsistent to do well at a team. If he can sort that at he could be a decent asset.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*










Why has this turned into the Arsenal thread?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Bendtner is averge at best. Way to Inconsistent to do well at a team.


He has never had a consistent run at Arsenal. How do you know what his consistency is like?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

where's the transfer news at? its july 1st..slow much 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> He has never had a consistent run at Arsenal. How do you know what his consistency is like?


I don't. Which is why I said he is way to damn inconsistent. He has like one good game where he might score or show some potential but then plays horrible for another few games. If he can prove to be consistent and score regular he can be a good asset.

Edit 

:faint: @ KK Sig


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Bendnter would be a decent signing for a mid-table team from what I've seen, but I don't think Arsenal can expect too much for him. They certainly haven't made him seem like someone who is worth anything by using him as a sub out on the right.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Bendnter would be a decent signing for a mid-table team from what I've seen, but I don't think Arsenal can expect too much for him. They certainly haven't made him seem like someone who is worth anything by using him as a sub out on the right.


Yeah, Arsenal will never use him as he is simply not good enough. Playing him on the right is a bit pointless too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



King Kenny said:


> where's the transfer news at? its july 1st..slow much 8*D


I posted the Enyeama transfer but I'm sure all the news gets lost in this Arsenal crap.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*










SAF just Super Mario'd himself

also http://www.hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/ :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> also http://www.hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/ :lmao



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> also http://www.hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/ :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao Just great.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

As good as the Torres site. Brilliant.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

aka has villas boas won a CL with chelsea yet


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> SAF just Super Mario'd himself
> 
> also http://www.hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/ :lmao


Ha! Brings back memories of the the Torres ticker.

Can't wait until next week. Once AVB gets to see and speak to the squad, we can finally make our moves. Like upping the Modric bid please. Like bringing in Lukaku please. And a winger please.

Oh and get rid of Anelka, Bosingwa, Paulo Ferreira and any other dross you can find please.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

RT @SkySports: #football Newcastle have completed another raid on the French transfer market by finalising a deal for Mehdi Abeid.

RT @SkySports: #football Sky Sports sources understands Darren Pratley is poised to join Bolton on a free transfer from Swansea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Newcastle trying to follow Arsenal or something?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:lmao RUSH. Good find. Almost as good as the Torres one.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

@CGS no, they're actually signing players 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

#LFC are interested in Inter Milan left-back Cristian Chivu, reports in Italy say that they will face competition from Valencia and Napoli

‎ Liverpool have reportedly sent representatives to Spain to tie up the signature of Sevilla youth player Antonio Cotan. #LFC

Late, but Sammy Lee's gone now too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> @CGS no, they're actually signing players 8*D


:lmao 

Never heard of Cotan so don't know how much potential he has. As for Chivu kinda don't believe. Henry apparently said the main aim was not to sign veterans but build players up for future success.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Bendnter would be a decent signing for a mid-table team from what I've seen, but I don't think Arsenal can expect too much for him. They certainly haven't made him seem like someone who is worth anything by using him as a sub out on the right.


so he should stay with arsenal?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Swansea sign Tottenham defender Steven Caulker on season long loan.

Arsenal sign Barca U16 winger Héctor Bellerin for 400,000.

http://younggunsblog.co.uk/2011/05/arsenal-sign-barcelona-winger-bellerin/, also apparently on the player's twitter.

Have no fear Everton...

English DF Eric Dier to spend another season on loan at Everton from Sporting (Source: Sporting Official Website)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> also http://www.hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/


Brilliant :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



King Kenny said:


> RT @SkySports: #football Newcastle have completed another raid on the French transfer market by finalising a deal for Mehdi Abeid.
> 
> RT @SkySports: #football Sky Sports sources understands Darren Pratley is poised to join Bolton on a free transfer from Swansea.


And people are wondering why people aren't posting transfer news 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

well there are newcastle and bolton fans here. i'm getting sick of this being an arsenal thread too. 8*D

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...lie-adam-s-liverpool-fc-deal-100252-28967277/



> DANNY WILSON has emerged as a potentially deciding factor in a deal to bring Charlie Adam to Liverpool FC.
> 
> Blackpool captain Adam has told the Seasiders of his desire to leave for Anfield this summer but manager Ian Holloway is hoping to soften the blow by acquiring three players on loan.
> 
> After Stephen Darby and Jonjo Shelvey were proposed as two of the possible makeweights, 19-year-old Wilson is the third young Red to be linked with a move to Bloomfield Road as part of the package for Adam.
> 
> Blackpool would still be looking at an £8m fee for Adam’s signature but an agreement to release the Liverpool trio on season long loans would speed up the protracted transfer of the Scot to Merseyside.
> 
> Blackpool appear to have already found a replacement for Adam with yesterday’s signing of attacking midfielder Bojan Djordjic from Hungarian side Videoton on a free transfer.
> 
> Reds boss Kenny Dalglish is understood to be willing to loan out Scotland international Wilson - a £5m signing from Rangers last summer - after his former club expressed a desire to have him back at Ibrox for next season.
> 
> Liverpool had hoped the signing of Sunderland midfielder Jordan Henderson earlier this month would have kick-started a rush of transfer activity but reported targets Phil Jones and Connor Wickham have gone elsewhere - the acquisition of Adam has therefore taken on greater urgency.
> 
> Ipswich striker Wickham, who emerged as one of the summer’s hottest properties and was on the Anfield wishlist, signed for Sunderland yesterday in an £8.1m deal with the fee potentially rising as high as £12m with various add-ons.
> 
> First team coach Steve Clarke, meanwhile, has been tipped to take on greater responsibilities following the departure of assistant manager Sammy Lee.
> 
> Lee left the role he has held since May 2008 yesterday morning and although the reasons for his Anfield exit are unknown at this stage, the 52-year-old was immediately linked with the a reunion with Sam Allardyce, now at West Ham United.
> 
> Liverpool will now look to add to their coaching staff with Clarke’s role at Melwood expected to take on added prominence.
> 
> l Liverpool youngsters Jack Robinson and Andre Wisdom have earned call-ups to the England under-20 squad ahead of the forthcoming World Cup in Columbia.
> 
> The Reds’ pair form part of Brian Eastick’s 21 man squad with their opening game on July 29 against Korea DPR.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

lucky liverpool


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



King Kenny said:


> well there are newcastle and bolton fans here. i'm getting sick of this being an arsenal thread too. 8*D
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...lie-adam-s-liverpool-fc-deal-100252-28967277/


Darren Pratley 8*D 

Adam :lmao



King Kenny said:


> Arsenal sign Barca U16 winger Héctor Bellerin for 400,000.


This was done in May 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Sky Sports are about the same level as Goal.com since yesterday, they're a pack of spastics.

O'Shea to save Arsenal? John is better than Cafu and Maldini put together but he's not Jesus.

Jesus O'Shea, ha!


Nasri joined them blue bastards yet?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Manchester United set to battle Manchester City by making first move for £20m Arsenal star Samir Nasri

:side:

Manchester City will NOT be moving for Arsenal midfielder Samir Nasri according to The Guardian


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

still looking at his choice of cash filled bentley's last i hear. not sure if he wants a black one or a silver one.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Sky Sports are about the same level as Goal.com since yesterday, they're a pack of spastics.
> 
> O'Shea to save Arsenal? John is better than Cafu and Maldini put together but he's not Jesus.
> 
> Jesus O'Shea, ha!
> 
> 
> Nasri joined them blue bastards yet?


I said this yesterday :lmao They're usually good with transfer news but this year has just been tons and tons of shit from them.

Nasri won't go until he is back off holiday apparently, although I would be shocked to see him go. Citeh are only interested.



Kiz said:


> still looking at his choice of cash filled bentley's last i hear. not sure if he wants a black one or a silver one.


"Hey Samir, which Bentley would you like? This?"



















"Or this?"



















"Both "


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

i'm sure united are interested too. well united fans on here anyway


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Newcastle trying to follow Arsenal or something?





> My plan and my strategy for Newcastle is different. It has to be. Arsenal is the shining example in England of a sustainable business model. It takes time. It can't be done overnight. Newcastle has therefore set up an extensive scouting system. We look for young players, for players in foreign leagues who everyone does not know about. We try and stay ahead of the competition. We search high and low looking for value, for potential that we can bring on and for players who will allow Newcastle to compete at the very highest level but who don't cost the earth.


Michael Ashley, 2008.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Yay. Mike Ashley knowing clubs are businesses at the end of the day :lmao Not United & Liverpool spending money they don't have 

+with Barca turning down offers for Thiago, why are they offering such a pittance for Cesc? I know it's only one club chasing him and he wants to leave but Arsenal should use this in the deal to scrape another 5-10 million from them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

A successful business doesn't make for a successful club though. If someone wants to pour money into a club because they want to see their team be a success without caring if he makes a profit out of it, that's really their business. Granted, you wouldn't want to be making a steady loss due to a wage budget because that can royally fuck up the club, but if someone is willing to invest in transfers, then that's up to them.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

We got crippled under fat Freddy Shepard because of him signing absolute garbage for huge fees and wages. One story was that Souness wanted to sign Anelka and Boa-Morte(when he was good) for £10m and Shepard went out and signed Owen and Luque for well over £25m fpalm We've still not recovered from that, Ashley had to pay off millions in debt out of his own pocket.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Hoping the Nasri to City deal actually does go through, as that may make it more likely Adam Johnson will leave and we can make a play for him. He's already underused as is by Mancini.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I know this is a tad random but I just wanted a mags opinion on this. So magsimus, do you reckon Dyer could have been a much better player had he played as a right back rather than a midfielder? I recently loaded up my old Championship manager 99/00 game and in that, he's becomes on of the right backs in the World, and it reminded me of his continual arguements with Sir Bobby about where he should play. Bobby wanted him as a right-winger, but he always fancied himself as a number 10 style centre mid. Also when Keegan was England manager, he always stuck Dyer in at right-back, often playing him over Neville because of his pace and attacking quality.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Not United & Liverpool spending money they don't have


United 06/07









United 07/08

















United 08/09

























United 09/10









United 10/11










Arsenal 06-11









''We're doing quite well financially, GET IN!''


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Hoping the Nasri to City deal actually does go through, as that may make it more likely Adam Johnson will leave and we can make a play for him. He's already underused as is by Mancini.


20 mil plz.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

We'll give you Konchesky to solve your left back issues in a straight swap.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

we dont have left back issues


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

PSG have made a bid of around £13.5 million to QPR for Adel "Its not a team effort" Tarabbt, according to sources at sky sports. :lmao.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> United 06/07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United 07/08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United 08/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United 09/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United 10/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal 06-11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''We're doing quite well financially, GET IN!''


Defensive  How does that change the fact you spend money you don't have? Your financial situation is an absolute mess and no-one wants to deal with it or look at it. We are built to sustain, United are built to fizzle out.



Kiz said:


> 20 mil plz.


Citeh won't sell to a competitor. Johnson is more likely to end up in Getafe than a top 6 club.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Defensive  How does that change the fact you spend money you don't have? Your financial situation is an absolute mess and no-one wants to deal with it or look at it. We are built to sustain, United are built to fizzle out.
> 
> 
> 
> Citeh won't sell to a competitor. Johnson is more likely to end up in Getafe than a top 6 club.


I guess Sunderland would be linked, because we were in a battle to sign him from the Smogs when he signed for City.

City sign Nasri, let Johnson return to the North-East.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

i dont think we would sell him anyways. i would be hoping with so many attacking players, mancini would find a way to fit in nasri, johnson and silva in one team.

in reality, i hope that nasri can play the role of a good holding midfielder


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> i dont think we would sell him anyways. i would be hoping with so many attacking players, mancini would find a way to fit in nasri, johnson and silva in one team.
> 
> in reality, i hope that nasri can play the role of a good holding midfielder


Perhaps he could go like this.

-----------------Tevez-----------------------
Johnson---------Nasri------------------Silva
----Toure-----------------Barry?------------


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

he could, but wont

i would love to see that, replace barry with de jong though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> I know this is a tad random but I just wanted a mags opinion on this. So magsimus, do you reckon Dyer could have been a much better player had he played as a right back rather than a midfielder? I recently loaded up my old Championship manager 99/00 game and in that, he's becomes on of the right backs in the World, and it reminded me of his continual arguements with Sir Bobby about where he should play. Bobby wanted him as a right-winger, but he always fancied himself as a number 10 style centre mid. Also when Keegan was England manager, he always stuck Dyer in at right-back, often playing him over Neville because of his pace and attacking quality.


Dyer can be called a lot of things but a defender is definitely not one of them. Lazy and uninterested at tracking back, was always scared to put his foot in for a tackle, he'd be way too exposed with quality wingers running at him. Though his main problem wasn't his position just being made of glass. He was a great attacking mid when fit, amazed me how he was able to pass the ball into the net. There was a huge disappointment when we played Sporting Lisbon in the UEFA Cup quarter finals. Ahead on aggregate, Dyer controlling the game and his hamstring goes on the hour mark, end up losing 4-1.

:lmao at the Taarabt story.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Aren't Spurs in for something like half the profit on Taarabt? Could see possibly QPR selling him to fund bringing more players in, but I'm quite sure their chairman came out and said something along the lines of not wanting to pick the wage bill up too much more, so I'm not sure they're too keen on bringing many more players in anyway.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> i dont think we would sell him anyways. i would be hoping with so many attacking players, mancini would find a way to fit in nasri, johnson and silva in one team.
> 
> in reality, i hope that nasri can play the role of a good holding midfielder


Nasri isn't even at Citeh yet!

We all know Mancini will play as defensive as he can anyway. 

Nasri will NEVER play as a holding mid :S


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Cheers for that Magsimus. I suppose his physical resemble to Dani Alves just got me thinking too much.



> Nasri will NEVER play as a holding mid :S


I remember reading an interview on Arsenal.com once with Nasri in which he claimed he was so versatile that he could play anywhere to a high stardard, including defensive mid where he said he likes to play in training, so don't rule it out :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Nasri isn't even at Citeh yet!
> 
> We all know Mancini will play as defensive as he can anyway.
> 
> Nasri will NEVER play as a holding mid :S


sarcasm.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> Cheers for that Magsimus. I suppose his physical resemble to Dani Alves just got me thinking too much.
> 
> I remember reading an interview on Arsenal.com once with Nasri in which he claimed he was so versatile that he could play anywhere to a high stardard, including defensive mid where he said he likes to play in training, so don't rule it out :lmao


:lmao He was probably just trying to get Wenger to play him in the middle.

Coudln't imagine him playing DMF :lmao



Kiz said:


> sarcasm.


Kinda makes sense now :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Completely agreed. I'm sure he could play DMF at a decent level, but a lot of his talent would go to waste there.

I still remember watching a Nigeria game in which Kanu was playing holding mid with Obi Mikel playing AM. It was literally as if the coach got the two players mixed up. Both played pretty well in fairness, but it was still lollsome.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> Completely agreed. I'm sure he could play DMF at a decent level, but a lot of his talent would go to waste there.
> 
> I still remember watching a Nigeria game in which Kanu was playing holding mid with Obi Mikel playing AM. It was literally as if the coach got the two players mixed up. Both played pretty well in fairness, but it was still lollsome.


This is lol. Kanu playing at DMF? What was the coach thinking?










Kanu disapproves. That pic is priceless. It was probably his reaction when being told he was playing DMF :lmao

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7013363,00.html

Nice, come on Dortmund and hurry up with an offer!

http://www.footie-online.co.uk/2011/07/arsenal-in-for-lukaku/1868/

It says Arsenal are in for Lukaku. I know we have been monitoring him but I can't see us getting him over Chelsea getting him.


This is good reading for constantly complaining Arsenal fans:-

http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/01/a-history-lesson-for-moaning-arsenal-fans/


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:lmao Tony Jefferies has put on his twitter that Jermaine Defoe is at the Stadium of Light.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

"Nicklas Bendtner's father and agent, Thomas, claims his son is attracting interest from 'all the big leagues'. "


Basically he means Wigan, Brest, Levante and Lecce. :hmm:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



haribo said:


> "Nicklas Bendtner's father and agent, Thomas, claims his son is attracting interest from 'all the big leagues'. "
> 
> 
> Basically he means Wigan, Brest, Levante and Lecce. :hmm:


Dortmund, the best team in Germany want him.

8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

"Unfortunately, I can't comment if there has been any negotiations between Dortmund and Nicklas, or Dortmund and Arsenal."

Till they make a bid they clearly arent that interested. Says alot when you get turned down by Bolton.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> "Unfortunately, I can't comment if there has been any negotiations between Dortmund and Nicklas, or Dortmund and Arsenal."
> 
> Till they make a bid they clearly arent that interested. Says alot when you get turned down by Bolton.


"Thomas Bendtner, who is his son's agent, toldSporten.dk: "There is an interest from several German clubs. I can confirm that Borussia Dortmund wish to buy."

+weren't you saying Nasri is definitely going to Citeh yesterday when it was just "interest"

fpalm


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I'd lol if Bendtner goes to Dortmund and scores like 30 goals in his first season.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> "Thomas Bendtner, who is his son's agent, toldSporten.dk: "There is an interest from several German clubs. I can confirm that Borussia Dortmund wish to buy."
> 
> +weren't you saying Nasri is definitely going to Citeh yesterday when it was just "interest"
> 
> fpalm


Nasri is definitely joining Manchester City. I never said it would happen today as it cant as he's on holiday. The only transfer i said would go through today is Gervinho which for some reason hasnt been announced we must be too busy signing Lukas Fabianski to a 60k a week deal to scare of interest from the Dog and Duck pub in islington.

Also the line underneath the one you copied, NO BID. 



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd lol if Bendtner goes to Dortmund and scores like 30 goals in his first season.


If he goes to a team where he gets a long run in the side he will improve to an acceptable lever for a dog shit striker.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> *Nasri is definitely joining Manchester City.* I never said it would happen today as it cant as he's on holiday. The only transfer i said would go through today is Gervinho which for some reason hasnt been announced we must be too busy signing Lukas Fabianski to a 60k a week deal to scare of interest from the Dog and Duck pub in islington.
> 
> Also the line underneath the one you copied, NO BID.
> 
> 
> 
> If he goes to a team where he gets a long run in the side he will improve to an acceptable lever for a dog shit striker.


http://www.click-manchester.com/sport/manchester-city/1213477-manchester-city-scotch-rumours-over-manchester-united-target-samir-nasri.html

The Guardian disagrees 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.click-manchester.com/sport/manchester-city/1213477-manchester-city-scotch-rumours-over-manchester-united-target-samir-nasri.html
> 
> The Guardian disagrees 8*D


If the guardian had ever published anything legit in its entire history of being a newspaper id move from my 100% claim that by the time Arsenal go to Asia Samir Nasri will be a Manchester City player. If im wrong then w.e but a month ago i was sure Nasri would sign a new deal. Now Dien is whoring him out to other clubs im sure he will be gone. Ill be just as surprised if he signs for Man Utd as i will if he stays.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Off topic, anybody watching Copa America?

Personally, I can't wait.  Goooooooo Argentinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Razor King said:


> Off topic, anybody watching Copa America?
> 
> Personally, I can't wait.  Goooooooo Argentinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Not sure I can get it here but it would be a good opportunity to see big money young players in action like Neymar, Aguero & Pastore


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

No Spiderman or Coloccini so won't be watching


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Razor King said:


> Off topic, anybody watching Copa America?
> 
> Personally, I can't wait.  Goooooooo Argentinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Can't wait. 2007 tournament was a fun watch. My cousin and myself were backing Argentina. He came over for the final, we were all confident and expecting Argentina to take Brazil apart...

Nothing much needs to be said :|

The World Cup teams (Brazil, Argentina, Uruguay, Chile and to an extent Paraguay) will all be interesting to watch. Actually looking forward to seeing Colombia as well.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Nasri is definitely joining Manchester City. I never said it would happen today as it cant as he's on holiday. The only transfer i said would go through today is Gervinho which for some reason hasnt been announced we must be too busy signing Lukas Fabianski to a 60k a week deal to scare of interest from the Dog and Duck pub in islington.
> 
> Also the line underneath the one you copied, NO BID.
> 
> 
> 
> If he goes to a team where he gets a long run in the side he will improve to an acceptable lever for a dog shit striker.


He is much better than you give him credit - he's merely much worse than he gives himself credit for.

What is your source for Nasri def joining City?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Big Fat Sean said:


> He is much better than you give him credit - he's merely much worse than he gives himself credit for.
> 
> What is your source for Nasri def joining City?


THIS THIS THIS.

http://www.footylatest.com/chelsea-poised-to-hijack-arsenal-and-spurs-move-for-gary-cahill/23020

Chelsea in for Cahill?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Big Fat Sean said:


> He is much better than you give him credit - he's merely much worse than he gives himself credit for.
> 
> What is your source for Nasri def joining City?


He isnt he cant even control a football. Like i said when Bolton Wanderers would rather keep Robbie Blake than have Nicolas Bendtner for FREE then you know a player is shit.

And 
http://www.arsenalinsider.com/transfer-news/2600-man-city-close-in-on-nasri

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...l-Clichy-Samir-Nasri-set-Manchester-City.html

Among others all saying the same thing. Then when you put it logically. You can stay at Arsenal for 90k a week sign for The devil for 130k a week or sign for Man City for 180k a week. Not hard to figure out when a player with a money whore of an agent is going. At the current time it is simply a case of you choose to believe whatever you want and im 100% certain that he;s going to City so certain in fact ive put £50 on it on skybet at evens


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> THIS THIS THIS.
> 
> http://www.footylatest.com/chelsea-poised-to-hijack-arsenal-and-spurs-move-for-gary-cahill/23020
> 
> Chelsea in for Cahill?


Please God no. Centre back is hardly an area that needs strengthening.

Modric, a winger, Lukaku and Torres remembering what his day job is. That's all we need right now.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> He isnt he cant even control a football. Like i said when Bolton Wanderers would rather keep Robbie Blake than have Nicolas Bendtner for FREE then you know a player is shit.
> 
> And
> http://www.arsenalinsider.com/transfer-news/2600-man-city-close-in-on-nasri
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...l-Clichy-Samir-Nasri-set-Manchester-City.html
> 
> Among others all saying the same thing. Then when you put it logically. You can stay at Arsenal for 90k a week sign for The devil for 130k a week or sign for Man City for 180k a week. Not hard to figure out when a player with a money whore of an agent is going. At the current time it is simply a case of you choose to believe whatever you want and im 100% certain that he;s going to City so certain in fact ive put £50 on it on skybet at evens


So you don't know jack shit. Spouting on like you are regarding this player and that player and your source is sports news and logic?

Fuck me, yes it's very likely that he's going to Man City. You don't know for definitite and stop pretending that you do.

Bolton do not want to sell Cahill - and they def aren't going to sell for less cash up front and a player that wasn't on their radar. They need to show a nice big figure to justify selling their man and a part exchange does not facilitate that. Part exchanges also affect the accounting side and many clubs nowadays are avoiding them because it hinders their ability to be creative in their accounting reporting. Plenty flat out refuse for this very reason.

A part exchange is not free. It means they are getting less cash. They want more cash. They want to persue players that they have already targeted - players that have been targeted on the basis of the cash injection they will receive from a Cahill sale. A csh injection they wont get if they do a part exchange.

How do you not grasp that?

Fuck me.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Big Fat Sean said:


> So you don't know jack shit. Spouting on like you are regarding this player and that player and your source is sports news and logic?
> 
> *Same news as someone ike you saying he;s not. So swivel.*
> 
> Fuck me, yes it's very likely that he's going to Man City. You don't know for definitite and stop pretending that you do.
> *We'll see wont we. I guarentee im right though*
> 
> Bolton do not want to sell Cahill - and they def aren't going to sell for less cash up front and a player that wasn't on their radar. They need to show a nice big figure to justify selling their man and a part exchange does not facilitate that. Part exchanges also affect the accounting side and many clubs nowadays are avoiding them because it hinders their ability to be creative in their accounting reporting. Plenty flat out refuse for this very reason.
> 
> *£15M + Bendtner was the offer. *
> 
> A part exchange is not free. It means they are getting less cash. They want more cash. They want to persue players that they have already targeted - players that have been targeted on the basis of the cash injection they will receive from a Cahill sale. A csh injection they wont get if they do a part exchange.
> 
> How do you not grasp that?
> 
> Fuck me.


When your a club with no strikers because they are all shit a £15M cash injuection and a top four striker should be a good enough deal to sell someone they WANT to sell for the cash.

How do you not grasp this. Jesus Christ some people on this forum are fucking slow.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> When your a club with no strikers because they are all shit a £15M cash injuection and a top four striker should be a good enough deal to sell someone they WANT to sell for the cash.
> 
> How do you not grasp this. Jesus Christ some people on this forum are fucking slow.


I didn't say he's not - I'm saying you don't know. It's incredibly likely to happen - that doesn't mean you know.

Why should it be a good enough deal? They didn't want Bendtner. They want it all in cash. That is not proof that he's a bad striker, and he was certainly never free. He's valued at close to 7 mil - they want 20+ for Cahill. It's not fucking difficult and demonstrates nothing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Tbqh, the Guardian is much more reliable than the Daily Mail or an unreliable Arsenal blog.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Big Fat Sean said:


> I didn't say he's not - I'm saying you don't know. It's incredibly likely to happen - that doesn't mean you know.
> 
> Why should it be a good enough deal? They didn't want Bendtner. They want it all in cash. That is not proof that he's a bad striker, and he was certainly never free. He's valued at close to 7 mil - they want 20+ for Cahill. It's not fucking difficult and demonstrates nothing.


cos Bendtner is better than Pele. 

Mate i deal with people like you all the time i got told i didnt know that Italy would win 2006 world cup when i sed at christmas in 2005 they would win it . I got told on lots of forums in July when i said West Ham would finish bottom. Both times i profited alot.

Im arrogant im cocky and im usually right and every time i get a nice payday from it. Don't hate just admire the greatness.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Scott Carson has moved to Bursaspor of Turkey.

Apparently kenny Daglish has been given some honorary degree from the university of Ulster.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Exactly, he says he doesn't trust The Guardian but then uses the always believable Daily Mail as his reliable source.

Hasn't. A. Fucking. Clue.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> *cos Bendtner is better than Pele.*
> 
> Mate i deal with people like you all the time i got told i didnt know that Italy would win 2006 world cup when i sed at christmas in 2005 they would win it . I got told on lots of forums in July when i said West Ham would finish bottom. Both times i profited alot.
> 
> Im arrogant im cocky and im usually right and every time i get a nice payday from it. *Don't hate just admire the greatness.*


Nobody has been praising Beddtner to a ridiculous degree, we are just saying he is better than you are making out.

As for the bolded line:












Silent Alarm said:


> Exactly, he says he doesn't trust The Guardian but then uses the always believable Daily Mail as his reliable source.
> 
> Hasn't. A. Fucking. Clue.


This :lmao The Guardian is approximately 35700 x more reliable than the Daily Mail.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Exactly, he says he doesn't trust The Guardian but then uses the always believable Daily Mail as his reliable source.
> 
> Hasn't. A. Fucking. Clue.


Or maybe i just posted the Mail as an example of the thousands of news outlets regurgitating the same story. like i said i couldnt be arsed copying them all.



Stringer said:


> Nobody has been praising Beddtner to a ridiculous degree, we are just saying he is better than you are making out.
> 
> As for the bolded line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dude i dnt wanna know what you look like.*
> 
> This :lmao The Guardian is approximately 35700 x more reliable than the Daily Mail.


Guardian has never EVER made a scoop. All the news in the front of the guardian is 4 days old and all the stuff in the back is just as big a bullshit as the rest of the stuff.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

In other news Real Madrid have apparently bid for Fabregas. Undisclosed player plus 37million Euro.

If true id take it and put a big FU up to cesc


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

if the undisclosed player was Kaka, I'd do it.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> if the undisclosed player was Kaka, I'd do it.


I think Gago or Granero would be more likey but Kaka would be awesome if we can get him back fit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I would be stunned if Fab left for Real, of course I would do the deal. 

The undisclosed player could be one of many, Benzema, Gago, Granero, Kaka? 

Kaka would be a life saver. 

***PIPEDREAM*** - if we signed Kaka & Eto'o it would be stunning. Clear out the deadwood and make room for a bit more wages.

Sczesney
Sagna---TV5-???---Enrique
Wilshere
Kaka---Nasri
Gervinho---Eto'o---RVP

8*D

/dream

http://footybunker.com/roma-told-it-will-take-at-least-28m-for-arsenal-playmaker/5152

C'mon now. ROMA interested in Nasri? He has more chances of winning a meaningful trophy here 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Kaka and Eto'o? Apologies for having a go at you in the other thread. Didn't realise you were 12.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

what if the undisclosed player was Sergio Canales?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I would be very pleased with that if it were indeed the case. I do wonder if Cesc would really go to Madrid though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Chances are the Undisclosed player might be Gago. I think Madrid are looking to offload him. Canales may be a good bet too but still reckon it is Gago if anything.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Real Madrid, Barcelona, Man Utd, Bayern Munich, Juventus, Milan and Arsenal are all bigger than Liverpool. You guys are probably next in line though.

EDIT - Damn, wrong thread.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

would be such a fuck you to Barca if Cesc went to Real. though, it would be nice if the club who WINS everything didn't "win" the one player they covet the most.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> I would be very pleased with that if it were indeed the case. I do wonder if Cesc would really go to Madrid though.


If we accept the bid and tell him to get [email protected]#ked for being whiney [email protected] i think he would. Id say to Barca and to cesc that they are taking the piss so we will not be dealing with them for anything less than Lionel Messi. Then ignore any correspondnce from them and just deal with clubs willing to pay the asking price.

Childish and knobish but Barca are pricks and deserve to be treated as such.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Kaka and Eto'o? Apologies for having a go at you in the other thread. Didn't realise you were 12.


"PIPEDREAM" Might want to read posts first. You are quickly becoming one of the most annoying on the forum who can't take anything against Liverpool, sort of like Renegade and Scholes. +you might want to start reading reports too. Eto'o said he wants to move to the PL 2 weeks ago and Kaka is clearly unhappy at Real. Just because Liverpool aren't involved doesn't mean other clubs have ambitions.



Bananas said:


> I would be very pleased with that if it were indeed the case. I do wonder if Cesc would really go to Madrid though.


Canales is certainly talented, seems like a typical Wenger signing. Really can't see Cesc moving to Madrid, would be one of the most shocking transfers this window.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Chances are the Undisclosed player might be Gago. I think Madrid are looking to offload him. Canales may be a good bet too but still reckon it is Gago if anything.


Gago is another possibility. Although it's really hard to pick out a player from Madrid that it could be. There are a LOT of possibilities.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I really can't see Cesc going to Madrid. Even if he is angry that Barca refuse to stump up the cash to actually get him. If he goes to Madrid he will ruin any chance he ever had of playing for Barca, and I don't think he's willing to do that. Also, I doubt he wants to work with Mourinho.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Take the Madrid bid. Or, renegotiate with Barca over an increased price. Win-win for Arsenal.

Kaka and 37 million would wet even Wenger's pants. 

It's most likely Gago though. Not bad. Better than what we have.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Razor King said:


> Take the Madrid bid. Or, renegotiate with Barca over an increased price. Win-win for Arsenal.
> 
> Kaka and 37 million would wet even Wenger's pants.
> 
> It's most likely Gago though. Not bad. Better than what we have.


This is exactly what we need. Tell Fab to say he is considering Madrid even if he isn't to make Barca bump their bid up.


***Guardian reports Chelsea join the race for Nasri***

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/01/samir-nasri-chelsea-arsenal


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I'm sure Fabregas would rather stay at Arsenal than go to Madrid. If he goes there I will be shocked


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Apparently Sunderland signed some youth from Arsenal today, Roarie Deacon. :lmao i don't know much about this kid except he had a trail a few years back at out club and his in our reserves for the season.

Also "The Guardian"  (Troll paper) is linking us with Scott Dann, wtf? are we actually just going to sign the full Birmingham Squad now to have a chance of winning a trophy?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Dann pretty great tbh. They wouldn't have gone down if he stayed fit.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Apparently Sunderland signed some youth from Arsenal today, Roarie Deacon. :lmao i don't know much about this kid except he had a trail a few years back at out club and his in our reserves for the season.
> 
> Also "The Guardian"  (Troll paper) is linking us with Scott Dann, wtf? are we actually just going to sign the full Birmingham Squad now to have a chance of winning a trophy?


Dann would be a great signing. I wouldnt get worried about signing Birmingham players unless you started getting linked to Bowyer on a free.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Dann would be a great signing. I wouldnt get worried about signing Birmingham players unless you started getting linked to Bowyer on a free.


He'd be pretty decent & welcomed into our squad i tell you that now, and don't be silly Bruce would never sign a ex-newcastle player 8*D










.....:no:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

In fairness signing Bramble for 1M wasn't that bad a move. Signing Anton Ferdinand for whatever silly figure it was (8M?) was a bad move however.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> Real Madrid, Barcelona, Man Utd, Bayern Munich, Juventus, Milan and Arsenal are all bigger than Liverpool. You guys are probably next in line though.
> 
> EDIT - Damn, wrong thread.


Are you on crack, Bananas? Like Chelsea, you have no European/Champions League trophies, so I can't believe you had the nerve to put Arsenal on that list.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Are you on crack, Bananas? Like Chelsea, you have no European/Champions League trophies, so I can't believe you had the nerve to put Arsenal on that list.


I definitely wouldn't put Arsenal ahead of them in all time standings, but I would atm. We have a massive following world-wide and Liverpool fans couldn't be arsed turning up when they were shit.

LOYALTY.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I definitely wouldn't put Arsenal ahead of them in all time standings, but I would atm. We have a massive following world-wide and Liverpool fans couldn't be arsed turning up when they were shit.
> 
> LOYALTY.


I saw that their fans didn't turn up for the Europa League, but I'm sure they turned up for the Premier League games.

I still believe that world-wide the top two supported English clubs are Man United and Liverpool due to the history of those clubs (not saying Arsenal's history is shit or anything, but just not as rich as those two).

On top of that, living in another counrty, kid will probably just support the teams their father and/or grandfather supports, which again due to the history of the clubs is likely to be Man United or Liverpool.

I'd say your a better team than them right now, but not a bigger club. They are still massive.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I fucking hate Liverpool but saying Arsenal are a bigger club than them is laughable.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Granted we are not the side we used to be but people just seem to be basing this whole "big club" argument on recent success and because Liverpool have dropped in the last 2 year all of a sudden we are not a big club. We are still easily at most the 2nd biggest English club worldwide behind Man U and within Europe the only sides probably higher than us are Madrid, Man U, Barca and AC. Inter and Juve at a stretch too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

What constitutes a big club?

History? Titles? Fanbase? Facilities?


----------



## Kun10

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Brilliant :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> And people are wondering why people aren't posting transfer news 8*D


I don't post a lot on this site, even though I'd like to, but I couldn't help but say the reason why nobody posts transfer news is because YOU SUCK. Half the last 1000 posts are probably people, some way or other, telling you YOU SUCK!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> What constitutes a big club?
> 
> History? Titles? Fanbase? Facilities?


Frenchies. Gogogo Newcastle. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Arsenal are a bigger club than Liverpool then, glad that's settled (Y)


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> sort of like Renegade and Scholes


That was months ago bro, stop living in the past. 8*D.



> Frenchies. Gogogo Newcastle. :side:


Newcastle FC = Newcastle French Club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kun10 said:


> I don't post a lot on this site, even though I'd like to, but I couldn't help but say the reason why nobody posts transfer news is because YOU SUCK. Half the last 1000 posts are probably people, some way or other, telling you YOU SUCK!


brilliant and underrated post.


----------



## Big Fat Sean

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Would be genuinely surprised if Cesc joined Madrid.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Not a fan of either Arsenal nor Liverpool but Liverpool is easily the bigger club. I agree with what was said earlier about Man U and Liverpool being the two biggest English clubs. That has always just seemed automatic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

apparently we're gonna pay clichy 90k a week

:lmao :lmao :lmao

SHEIK


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Clichy laughing all the way to the bank...


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

:lmao SHEIK

Don't want Cahill, we definitely don't need CB's. Don't particularly want Nasri either, but if we miss out on Modric AND Pastore, maybe I'll consider it. 

I think I'm just gonna have to ignore transfer websites until July 6th, lol. Though AVB did say he'd look at the current squad, and he's already sent out Bruma on loan... :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> West Bromwich Albion goalkeeper Scott Carson has completed a move to Turkish side Bursaspor for an undisclosed fee.
> 
> The England international, 25, finalised personal terms on Friday after meeting with club officials earlier in the week.
> 
> Bursaspor will play in the Europa League next term after coming third in the Turkish top flight.





http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/13906698.stm

Lol, Scott Carson's playing in Europe but Steven Gerrard isn't.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Nasri would be golden wherever he went; Chelsea, ManU, or City. For his career, ManU is the best place to go though.

It's amazing. Two of our best players are on the market and 5 of the biggest clubs want them. :shocked: Sucks for us though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kun10 said:


> I don't post a lot on this site, even though I'd like to, but I couldn't help but say the reason why nobody posts transfer news is because YOU SUCK. Half the last 1000 posts are probably people, some way or other, telling you YOU SUCK!














Evo said:


> :lmao SHEIK
> 
> Don't want Cahill, we definitely don't need CB's. Don't particularly want Nasri either, but if we miss out on Modric AND Pastore, maybe I'll consider it.
> 
> I think I'm just gonna have to ignore transfer websites until July 6th, lol. Though AVB did say he'd look at the current squad, and he's already sent out Bruma on loan... :side:


I think that's what Chelsea are doing, if you miss out on Modric then you will go for Nasri. Completely different players though =S



EDIT

Apparently Villa have put a £5 mil bid in for Parker, come on Arsene!

http://justarsenal.com/peter-van-persie-to-hand-in-transfer-request-crap/8676


This is funny. Daily Star is Daily Star. Full of shit. Nasri & Fab being linked to moves? Let's say their other best player is putting a transfer request in when he committed earlier in the year. Nice 8*D

http://justarsenal.com/peter-van-persie-to-hand-in-transfer-request-crap/8676

http://justarsenal.com/barcelona-want-to-pay-for-fabregas-in-instalments-as-madrid-enter-the-bidding/8672

Barca are truly taking the piss now. Yearly instalments? Really? Reports in Spain saying Pedro may be used as a make-weight in the deal :lmao K.

Really can't see Nasri going to another EPL club now, extremely unlikely, if he is sold it will be for at least 25 mil I would have thought, even if he does have one year left on his contract.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> In fairness signing Bramble for 1M wasn't that bad a move. Signing Anton Ferdinand for whatever silly figure it was (8M?) was a bad move however.


All thanks to Royston Keane that was, however he did sign Malbranque who is amazing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Interesting read. (liverpool fans)

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/1-month-66-players-linked

[hide]1 month - 66 players linked

June may have been a quiet month on the pitch at Liverpool, but off it the rumour mill went into overdrive as a whole host of players from all four corners of the globe were linked with moves to Anfield in the press.

Here on Liverpoolfc.tv, we've been keeping tabs on all the speculation regarding players rumoured to be targets for Kenny Dalglish in our Transfer Gossip section of the website.

Of course, only Kenny and his staff know for sure which players are on his wanted list, but we've compiled a run down of the major names linked with Liverpool during June to keep you right up to date with the players allegedly interesting the Reds.

Charlie Adam (Blackpool)
Scotland midfielder Adam has been strongly linked with a move to Liverpool since the turn of the year after an impressive campaign in the top flight with Blackpool.

Jose Enrique (Newcastle)
Since April, Enrique has been heavily linked with a move to Anfield, however the Spaniard remains at Newcastle with manager Alan Pardew keen to keep hold of the left-back.

Moussa Sissoko (Toulouse)
No relation to former Reds midfielder Momo, the French midfielder is also a reported target for Lyon, Newcastle and Inter Milan.

Gary Cahill (Bolton)
One of the best young centre-backs in the country, Cahill is rumoured to be set to leave the Reebok this summer. Arsenal, Liverpool, Manchester City and Tottenham are all said to be interested in the former Aston Villa defender.

Ezequiel Lavezzi (Napoli)
Linked with a move to the Reds since 2009, the Argentine has again been touted with a move to the club this summer. However, big-spending Man City are also said to be interested in the Napoli player.

Sylvain Marveaux (Rennes)
Heavily tipped to join Liverpool in the press, the French winger eventually signed for Newcastle United on a free transfer.

Yann M'Vila (Rennes)
Yann M'Vila was a reported target for the Reds back in January. It's alleged the Frenchman, dubbed the 'new Patrick Vieira', is still on the Liverpool radar.

Jeffren Suarez (Barcelona)
First linked with a move to Anfield in March, the Barcelona man was again mentioned in connection with the Reds after he turned down a move to Italian club Udinese this summer.

Aly Cissokho (Lyon)
Back in April it was reported that the Frenchman would be open to a move to the Premier League. Manchester United, Arsenal, Man City and Liverpool have since all been mentioned with a move for the ex-Porto player.

Gervinho (Lille)
The Reds, Newcastle and Tottenham have all been mentioned with a swoop for the Ivorian. However, Arsenal appear to be in pole position to sign the player if reports are to be believed.

Adel Taarabt (Queens Park Rangers)
One of the star performers during their promotion to the Premier League, Taarabt was linked with all of the top Premier League sides including the Reds. Shortly after QPR's promotion the Moroccan reportedly suggested that he could be tempted by a move away from Loftus Road.

Cheikh M'bengue (Toulouse)
The Toulouse left-back has been linked with a move to the Premier-League all summer with Liverpool and Newcastle claimed to be his most likely destination. However French reports suggest that M'bengue is set for Marseille. 

Roger Johnson (Birmingham City)
After months of speculation tipping the defender to move to Anfield, Birmingham's relegation added fuel to the rumours that Johnson was set for Merseyside.

Dimitri Payet (Saint Etienne)
Linked with a move to Anfield since the start of last season, he has since signed for Lille.

Eden Hazard (Lille)
The talented French winger has been heavily tipped to move to either Liverpool or Arsenal this summer. Recently, though, his club Lille have said he's not for sale.

Juan Mata (Valencia)
The Spanish winger has long been mentioned with a transfer to the Reds, however the World Cup winner has reportedly said he is 'not desperate' to leave his current club Valencia.

Emilio Izaguirre (Celtic)
The Celtic left-back reportedly claimed he was 'flattered' in the interest being shown in him by Liverpool.

Joey Barton (Newcastle)
Reports in the press claimed that Newcastle would not be offering the midfielder a new contract, leaving Liverpool and Aston Villa to battle it out for the Scouse midfielder's signature.

Delvin Ndinga (Auxerre)
The Congolese midfielder was rumoured to be interesting a host of European clubs earlier this summer, including Liverpool and Manchester United.

Diego (Wolfsburg)
The Brazilian playmaker has recently spoken of his dream to one day play in the Premier League. The former Santos man has played for some of Europe's biggest clubs including Porto and Juventus.

Fabio Coentrao (Benfica)
The Portuguese left-back reportedly said he wanted to join Real Madrid, quashing rumours of a move to Liverpool. More recently, however, he has been linked to Chelsea.

Brad Friedel (Aston Villa)
The former Liverpool shot-stopper was tipped to return to Anfield this summer. However, the American ended up signing for Tottenham Hotspur on a free transfer.

Diego Perotti (Sevilla)
Reports at the end of May suggested that Kenny Dalglish was keen to add the young Argentinean to his squad.

Axel Witsel (Standard Liege)
Despite being open to a move to a number of Premier League sides, the Belgian international's father allegedly claimed that it would be his son's dream to play for Arsenal.

Andre Ayew (Marseille)
The Ghanaian winger was believed to be a target for the Reds and also German giants Bayern Munich.

Lee Cattermole (Sunderland)
The Reds were linked with the tenacious Sunderland midfielder towards the end of last season.

James McCarthy (Wigan)
The Scottish midfielder has impressed for the Latics and is an alledged Liverpool target. The former Hamilton Academicals man reportedly told the Latics that he had his heart set on a move to Anfield.

Benjamin Moukandjo (Monaco)
After Monaco's relegation from Ligue 1, the Cameroon striker became a supposed target for Kenny Dalglish's side.

Chris Brunt (West Brom)
The impressive winger has claimed he is happy at the Hawthorns despite reported interest from Liverpool and their Merseyside rivals Everton.

Sergio Aguero (Atletico Madrid)
Reports suggested that the young Argentine was keen on a move to Juventus and most of Europe's top sides have been credited as having an interest.

Ashley Young (Aston Villa)
The Aston Villa winger was said to be one of Kenny Dalglish's major summer targets. However the former Watford man recently signed a five-year deal with Manchester United for an undisclosed fee.

Cristian Zapata (Udinese) 
The Colombian defender was linked with a move to England at the start of June, however more recent reports claim that he is set to join Spanish side Villarreal.

Pedro Leon (Real Madrid)
Both Spurs and Liverpool were reportedly after the Madrid winger this summer but a deal looks unlikely after the Spaniard said he wanted to stay at the Bernabeu and fight for his place.

Scott Parker (West Ham)
One of the Hammers' best players last season, interest from Liverpool and Tottenham has been mentioned in the press.

Leighton Baines (Everton)
After an impressive season for Everton, the Reds were reportedly ready to test the Toffees resolves with a £10m bid. The left-back has also caught the eye of both Man City and Arsenal, according to reports.

Bojan (Barcelona)
The forward has been mentioned alongside both Liverpool and Arsenal amid claims it is likely that he'll depart the Nou Camp this summer.

Charles N'Zogbia (Wigan)
The ex-Newcastle star has been heavily tipped to move away from the DW Stadium this summer. Liverpool, Everton, Arsenal and Sunderland are all reportedly keen to sign the tricky winger.

Florent Malouda (Chelsea)
The Reds were linked with an £8million move for the Chelsea winger after rumours surfaced that the Frenchman was frustrated at not being offered a new contract by the London club.

Lassana Diarra (Real Madrid)
The ex-Chelsea and Arsenal midfielder allegedly claimed if he was to leave Real Madrid he would look for a move back to the Premier League.

Nacho Monreal (Osasuna)
The Osasuna left-back was a reported Liverpool target but ended up signing for Malaga in early June.

Connor Wickham (Ipswich)
The young starlet is said to have attracted many admiring glances from a host of Premier League sides including the Reds, although he has now signed for Sunderland.

Doni (Roma)
The Brazilian goalkeeper was reportedly set to come to Anfield to act as cover for Pepe Reina.

Scott Dann (Birmingham City)
The Liverpool-born centre back was one of Birmingham's star performers last season despite the club suffering relegation to the Championship. Stoke City and the Reds have been heavily linked with the player.

Phil Jones (Blackburn)
Having impressed for Blackburn Rovers the youngster was linked with a £22m move to Anfield. However, on 13 June, the defender moved to Manchester United for an undisclosed fee.

Dejan Lovren (Lyon)
Reports suggest the Croatian defender is wanted by Kenny Dalglish.

Stewart Downing (Aston Villa)
The former Middlesbrough winger is reportedly keen on a move to Anfield although his current employers Aston Villa are said to be reluctant to sell.

Gael Clichy (Arsenal)
The Frenchman's contract runs out at the Emirates next summer and is the subject of reported interest from Liverpool and more recently Paris Saint-Germain.

Matias Silvestre (Catania)
The un-capped Argentine defender was reportedly interesting both Liverpool and Aston Villa earlier this summer. Catania chairman Lo Monaco also stated that Villarreal were keen on his club captain.

Keisuke Honda (CSKA Moscow)
Reportedly growing frustrated in Moscow, the Japanese international was linked with both Liverpool and Arsenal. Italian giants Juventus are also said to be keen to sign the player who impressed at last year's World Cup finals.

Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Southampton)
Heavily mentioned with a move to Arsenal, the Southampton youngster was said to be interesting Liverpool also.

Ryad Boudebouz (Sochaux)
First rumoured with a move to Anfield during the January transfer window, the Algerian starlet has allegedly claimed the Reds have been in touch for his services this summer.

Santi Cazorla (Villarreal)
It has been claimed in the press Pepe Reina suggested to manager Kenny Dalglish that the Spanish winger would be a good signing for the club.

Neven Subtoic (Borrusia Dortmund)
Subotic was reportedly being courted by the Reds, however the Serbian defender said that he had no intention of leaving the newly-crowned Bundesliga Champions.

Vurnon Anita (Ajax)
A product of the famous Ajax youth set-up, the Dutch left-back was linked to a host of English clubs and it was reported during mid June that Liverpool were the favourites to land his signature.

Eljero Elia (Hamburg)
A Liverpool target for some time according to the press, Hamburg are thought to be keen to keep the Dutch winger on their books.

Park Chu-Young (Monaco)
Recently-relegated Monaco have reportedly told the South Korea captain they will not stand in his way if he wishes to leave the club. It is claimed his preferred destination is Liverpool whilst Tottenham, Rennes and Paris Saint Germain remain interested. 

Julio Sergio (Roma)
Much like teammate Doni, the goalkeeper was reportedly a transfer target for the Reds to act as Pepe Reina's understudy.

Ki Sung-Yeung (Celtic)
Liverpool were reportedly keen to sign the South Korean youngster last month.

Marko Marin (Werder Bremen)
The 22-year old winger was linked to both Tottenham and Liverpool. According to the players' agent, Bremen received bids from the two clubs regarding the German midfielder but both offers were rebuffed.

Antonio Cassano (AC Milan)
The Italian striker was linked with a move away from the San Siro earlier in the summer and Liverpool were believed to have a close eye on the former Roma attacker.

Fernando Gago (Real Madrid)
The Argentine midfielder is said to be surplus to requirements at the Bernabeu and interesting teams in the Premier League.

Nolan Roux (Stade Brest)
Kenny Dalglish has been linked with a move for the French striker in a bid to improve his frontline.

Wilfried Zaha (Crystal Palace)
Crystal Palace could look to cash in on their Ivorian-born striker, according to press reports, and it's claimed a host of clubs including Liverpool, West Brom and Stoke have cast a watchful eye over young Zaha. 

Aaron Lennon (Tottenham)
The former Leeds winger was recently said to be the subject of interest from Anfield and is seen as somebody who can create countless chances for Liverpool strike pair, Suarez and Carroll.

Wayne Bridge (Man City)
It was reported that Liverpool may look to the former Chelsea left-back to bolster their defensive ranks.

James Milner (Man City)
It was recently claimed England international Milner is interesting both Liverpool and former club Aston Villa.[/hide]

Just shows you that the majority of it is bullshit. I'll admit, I thought there were 3-4 of them _nailed on_ to come but maybe it's a step in the direction of more quietness regarding transfer news compared to years previous.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

^ lol, was probably daily star for most of them.

Also, Galatasaray in for Arshavin for £13.5 mil. Take it or geta bidding war going with that rich Russian club.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I'd say about 50-55 of them, yeah. 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Apparently Napoli Have valued Marek Hamsik at around £90m If AC Or Inter Milan want him :lmao. Hasn't seen much of the kid but fuck me thats a joke of a price. Even worse than what Palermo want for Pastore.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Apparently Napoli Have valued Marek Hamsik at around £90m If AC Or Inter Milan want him :lmao. Hasn't seen much of the kid but fuck me thats a joke of a price. Even worse than what Palermo want for Pastore.


Hamsik is a top drawer player but 90 mil is a joke. 25 mil will probably do it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Of course they'll value him like that, they don't want to lose him at all. I doubt he leaves anyway.

Also :lmao @ Liverpoolfc.tv calling Hazard French. Do your homework, idiots 8*D.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Of course they'll value him like that, they don't want to lose him at all. I doubt he leaves anyway.
> 
> Also :lmao @ Liverpoolfc.tv calling Hazard French. Do your homework, idiots 8*D.


:lmao Didn't even realise they called him that. He's one of the most strongly linked players too, the least they could do is to get his nationality right.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Apparently Napoli Have valued Marek Hamsik at around £90m If AC Or Inter Milan want him :lmao. Hasn't seen much of the kid but fuck me thats a joke of a price. Even worse than what Palermo want for Pastore.


ROLL OUT THE BENTLEY SHEIK


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

£10m for BAINES isn't even a funny joke. He joined us for £6m, and has improved tenfold. I don't get how Baines is £10m and Bale is £40m.

Bale last season - 7 goals, 1 assist.
Baines last season - 5 goals, 11 assists.

Not to mention that Bale was playing left wing and Baines was in defence.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I really rate Baines. He would be my first choice to replace Ashley Cole at LB when Cole retires, but unfortunately Baines would probably be 30 at the time. From the little I've seen of Everton this season he's looked good in defending and going forward. Bastard knocked us out of the FA Cup.

And I've seen much of Hamsik and Napoli this past season, Hamsik is a wonderful player. The 90 mil tag is definitely to make sure he doesn't go. Should stay anyways because Napoli have CL football this year. Same reason why I think Alexis Sanchez may end up staying at Udinese, CL football.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> I really rate Baines. He would be my first choice to replace Ashley Cole at LB when Cole retires, but unfortunately Baines would probably be 30 at the time. From the little I've seen of Everton this season he's looked good in defending and going forward. Bastard knocked us out of the FA Cup.
> 
> And I've seen much of Hamsik and Napoli this past season, Hamsik is a wonderful player. The 90 mil tag is definitely to make sure he doesn't go. Should stay anyways because Napoli have CL football this year. Same reason why I think Alexis Sanchez may end up staying at Udinese, CL football.


^ This.

At least the Italian league is getting more competitive now. I enjoy watching all of the top 6. I also like watching Bundesliga now too, whereas I can't stand La Liga. Ligue 1 is always interesting to watch purely just because you never know who will win the league.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ This.
> 
> At least the Italian league is getting more competitive now. I enjoy watching all of the top 6. I also like watching Bundesliga now too, whereas I can't stand La Liga. Ligue 1 is always interesting to watch purely just because you never know who will win the league.


Why can't you stand la liga? Do you hate the type of football or just hate Barca?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Why can't you stand la liga? Do you hate the type of football or just hate Barca?


Both really. Not a big fan of Madrid either. I never get the feel of competitiveness (a word?) over there and it's always between the big 2, and Barca usually pull away mid season. The football isn't exactly sublime from most teams there either.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ This.
> 
> *At least the Italian league is getting more competitive now.* I enjoy watching all of the top 6. I also like watching Bundesliga now too, whereas I can't stand La Liga. Ligue 1 is always interesting to watch purely just because you never know who will win the league.


Only because the top teams declined. Juventus are a massive joke now and that is very sad.



Jobbed_Out said:


> *Why can't you stand la liga?* Do you hate the type of football or just hate Barca?


Only two teams compete for the title. The rest of the league is competative though and produce quality football. But the title situation is so boring. Barca and Madrid need to share some of that damn TV money!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Only because the top teams declined. Juventus are a massive joke now and that is very sad.
> 
> Only two teams compete for the title. The rest of the league is competative though and produce quality football. But the title situation is so boring. Barca and Madrid need to share some of that damn TV money!


Juventus are a great club, but I would rather see them decline and the Italian league benefit from it. In fact I'm quite a big fan of all of the top Italian teams, they have no teams I dislike, ala Bundesliga.


Parker chased by Arsenal & Totts for 10 mil 8*D 
Arsenal going all the way against Chelsea for Lukaku
Inter linked with Hazard


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Daily Mail is reporting that Chelsea is going to bid for Walcott. :lmao And Fergie apparently confirmed that Nasri will be City bound by the end of next week.

Apart from losing out on Sanchez and Nasri, DM is reporting that Fergie is still looking at Modric and Sneijder.

These Arsenal news/rumors are reaching the point of ludicrousness since everyday we hear that somebody is leaving and nobody is coming, apart from our top signing of the decade, Denilson.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> Sir Alex Ferguson has admitted he was prepared to break a club record to take Alexis Sanchez to Manchester United.
> The manager pulled out of a £35million move for the most coveted forward in the world after learning that United, Chelsea and Manchester City had been beaten to the Chilean by Barcelona, who will complete the signing of the brilliant South American next week.
> 
> Top target: But Sir Alex Ferguson was beaten to Alexis Sanchez (No 12), pictured during a raining session as Chile prepare for the Copa America
> But the disappointment at missing out on the Udinese forward to the Champions League winners so soon after they beat United at Wembley has only strengthened his resolve to add another big name player to his squad.
> I understand Inter Milan’s Wesley Sneijder and Tottenham’s Luka Modric are still in his sights.
> 
> 
> Write caption here
> Ferguson has already spent £50m on winger Ashley Young, defender Phil Jones and goalkeeper David de Gea as he rebuilds his title-winning team. The Scot acted early in the transfer window and left United’s rivals in his wake, still shopping around with few signs of big business being completed as they return for pre-season training.
> Arsenal’s Samir Nasri will be the next big move in the Premier League, with Ferguson believing the France midfielder will join Manchester City this week.
> 
> On the move: Samir Nasri (right) has attracted interest from several Premier League clubs
> United’s supporters, who had feared that Ferguson’s spending was being capped by the club’s owners, the Glazer family, despite claiming a record 19th English league title last May, will have been reassured by his summer spending spree.
> That theory has been shown to be false by the manager’s recent activity and will look even more hollow once he makes his next decisive move.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ez--Sneijder-Modric-sights.html#ixzz1R027n1PD


The headline reads: ''Fergie: Barca beat me to £35 million Sanchez....but Sneijder and Modric are still in my sights.''
There isn't one quote in that article. Fucking awful journalism.

Also...









I think it suits him 8*D.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Why? Because he looks like he's up for sucking cock in that pic?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Or because he's got the Carrick and Gibson look of "I don't know what the fuck I'm supposed to do in midfield"


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

rumor is that Nasri has finally to News of the World on the matter.

With some pretty damning quotes. Anyone a subscriber to that, or have access to the quotes?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> Swansea City are on the verge of signing Barcelona B striker Jonathan Soriano, BBC Wales Sport understands.
> 
> The Swans have refused to reveal the identity of their latest target, but have confirmed that a deal is imminent.
> 
> Soriano, 25, was the top-scorer in Spain's second tier last term with 26 goals, attracting interest from Wigan.
> 
> "I will be meeting with the representative of a player that we feel will be perfect for Swansea City," said chairman Huw Jenkins.
> 
> "He has the talent that would fit in to the style in which we believe in, and we are hopeful of him coming here."
> 
> Soriano joined Barcelona's reserve side in 2009 after spending seven years on Espanyol's books, during which time he scored against Swansea in a 4-0 friendly win in 2008.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/13998400.stm

Sorry for the non Arsenal news.... :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Sunderland are apparently linked to Craig Bellamy, the source being our own website :lmao, in the rumor mill section.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> rumor is that Nasri has finally to News of the World on the matter.
> 
> With some pretty damning quotes. Anyone a subscriber to that, or have access to the quotes?


Got the paper at home. Just gonna type out some of the things he said 



> "Money has never been my motivation. I have always taken decisions from a football point of view"
> 
> "I don't want to sign for a club where I wouldn't be playing the football I like, where I wouldn't feel happy, just for the sake of money
> 
> "We already earn huge wages. The priority is to make a big career and win titles.This is more important than everything else. I know the value and the meaning of money"
> 
> "You have to be able to evolve with a new way or living, keeping respect to my values. Family, Friends, a good agent it all helps you not get carried away"
> 
> "With no titles under your belt, You can't be in the list for the Ballon D'Or. I came to England to get trophies because I haven't won anything in my career apart from an Under 17-European championship in 2004."
> 
> "We all need to get out of our comfort zones to grow up and test ourselves. Even without winning trophies I think I have grown up"
> 
> "I am hungry for titles. I play football because I love this sport and want to feel the emotion of winning. Lifting a trophy all together, this is the beauty and sense of team sports."
> 
> "Am I being called the best player of my generation in France? Asked Nasri "that doesn't mean anything because I am still looking to improve. In today's game, what makes the difference is to score goals."
> 
> "Wenger told me that if I wanted to be a great player I needed to score more. Stats are what matters. Especially when you are an attacking player"
> 
> "Today I score more even if it's not my primary target. It makes me happy, By working ,listening, reading I can do better"
> 
> "I Read papers, I read biographies, I learn from the mistakes that others made, I learn what made them improve."


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

no mention of bentleys, bizarre


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

nasri doesnt want to let all of the arsenal guys in on it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

To be fair, Nasri has one good season after being pretty redundant for a few seasons before that and demands silverware? I think money is a pretty big motivation if he is off to Citeh.

He should show a little bit of respect and decency before damning the club that carried him for 2 seasons, he didn't exactly look "hungry" for trophies in the second half of the season did he?

The Walcott & RVP stories are obviously bullshit too :lmao


Carroll's bringing the lulz again too :lmao

Winning a trophy in 11/12 is ESSENTIAL for Arsenal if we want to keep everyone at the club. Big changes ahead.


**SKY SPORTS**

Manchester City boss Roberto Mancini claims a deal is in place to bring Stefan Savic to England.

The Blues have been chasing the FK Partisan defender since the end of the 2010/11 campaign, with his obvious potential drawing admiring glances from across Europe.

At just 20 years of age, the Montenegro international is regarded as a hot prospect for the future and a number of sides have expressed an interest in acquiring his services.

City, though, appear to have edged out their rivals in that particular pursuit, with an agreement to bring him to Eastlands almost sealed.

Mancini has confirmed that Savic is close to completing a move, while he has also admitted to being in the running to land Arsenal midfielder Samir Nasri.

He said: "I would say a deal for Savic has been done, but Nasri? No, not yet."

City's Italian coach has also speculated on further new arrivals at Eastlands, with a number of Serie A's leading lights catching his eye.
Great players

Mancini added: "I like Ezequiel Lavezzi, Marek Hamsik and Edinson Cavani.

"I like Javier Pastore a little less.

"When I think of Udinese, I can think of Pablo Armero and Mauricio Isla.

"And I must say Antonio Di Natale. It's a pity that he is now getting on in years.

"I also liked Radja Nainggolan of Cagliari.

"Of course, I did not mention the Inter boys for whom I have a weakness. I think the ones I coached are great players."


Hamsik? Where the fuck is that bentley at?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> Ronaldo said in the Sunday Mirror: "It's flattering to be offered £20million a year - it's very good, but I spoke to my agent and I think it's better to stay in Madrid because this year we're going to be the best. This season we are going to be a big force.
> 
> "Jose Mourinho is staying at Madrid so I stay.
> 
> "If he went to Chelsea then I would have left. I would have gone to Manchester City. But now he's staying, I'm staying."
> 
> "I think if I went from Spain it would be to the Premier League - but not now," he said.
> 
> "First we have to win the Champions League.
> 
> "If I went back to the Premier League it would be with a club in the North West. I don't like London."


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7015967,00.html

Jose Mourinho > Bentley full of cash apparently.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

very happy we're going after young talent. good to see.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Arsenal were after Savic, never seen him play much myself but he is highly rated.

Can't remember which players there were but I'm sure there were two young Ukrainians or Serbians Wenger bidded 20 MILLION for in January, they were maximum 19. Crazy.

I still don't think he will make it at Citeh though :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

i think with our cash he should sign 1-2 first teamers (nasri, pastore, w/e, that type), and splash money on 17-20 year olds and try and build up an academy.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Apparently we've put Rodwell up for sale for £20m, he needs to be gone in the next few weeks if we're to stand ANY chance of getting anywhere next season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

http://swissramble.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-manchester-city-could-break-even.html

a very interesting read about city's expenditure and how we could turn a profit before ffp.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> i think with our cash he should sign 1-2 first teamers (nasri, pastore, w/e, that type), and splash money on 17-20 year olds and try and build up an academy.


Mancini doesn't rate Pastore that highly by the looks of things. Can't see him moving.



Kiz said:


> http://swissramble.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-manchester-city-could-break-even.html
> 
> a very interesting read about city's expenditure and how we could turn a profit before ffp.


Defintiely worth a read but for everything that was said, there was usually a but. Personally, for you to break even everything would have to happen perfectly and I don't think that will happen.
+I don't see any way around wages, you will be buying ibgger and bigger players who demand at least 120k, you won't have lower squad players, you seem to want world class squad players, which never works. Youth isn't an option either for me for Citeh, egos will always dominate and the youth will never be given a chance.


+Ricky Alvarez is talking to Inter & Downing is coming to Arsenal for £20m. Reliable sources have been restored! Or not.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I don't believe the Walcott story but if Chelsea want him they will have to pay £30 million. He is a 22 year old English International, with champions league experience. 

Compare him to other recent english transfers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> Chinese Super League leaders Guangzhou are believed to have smashed the country's transfer record to lure Fluminense midfielder Dario Conca to Asia.
> 
> Conca won the Bola de Ouro (Golden Ball) for being the best player in Brazil's Serie A in 2010
> 
> Conca, who has consistently been one of the Brazilian top flight's best players over the past couple of years, has signed a three-and-a-half year deal, according to reports in China.
> 
> While no precise figure has been placed on the transfer fee, it is thought Conca stands to earn a remarkable $10.4 million a year, which would see the 28-year-old join the likes of Cristiano Ronaldo and Lionel Messi as one of the world's best paid players.
> 
> The Argentine playmaker contributed nine goals and 18 assists in the 2010 Brazilian championship and picked up a host of individual awards for his impressive form, including the Prêmio Craque do Brasileirão - Brazilian Player of the Year - award.
> 
> "This is a good offer for the club, and words cannot describe what it represents to Conca. It will allow him and his family financial security in just two and a half years," Fluminense coach Abel Braga said, according to Brazilian website Globoesporte.
> 
> "This offer will put him in the top ten highest-paid players in the world. Let us hope that it happens. He is a guy who has completely identified with the club but this is a unique opportunity."
> 
> Conca will join fellow South Americans Paulao, Renato Caja and Cleo at Guangzhou, with the latter the previous holder of the Chinese transfer record when he signed earlier this year.


10.4 mil a year. that's 200k a week for a decent player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Holy shit. Guangzhou and Anzhi Makhachkala are both super rich. We have some in every league now. China (Guangzhou) Russia (Anzhi) England (City) Spain (Malaga) not too sure on other leagues but I think Lyon are pretty damn rich.

Why are Guangzhou spending all that money when they are probably dominating China anyway? Wenger may even go there to manage after Arsenal to wind down.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

psg are pretty cashed up in france

idk anything about chinese league though, i thought most leagues in the asia area had a salary cap.

reading on wiki, guangzhou only just got promoted to the top league after being dumped a league due to match fixing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Apparently we've put Rodwell up for sale for £20m, he needs to be gone in the next few weeks if we're to stand ANY chance of getting anywhere next season.


Yeah, 20 million should net you a few decent players tbh, although more needs to be done if you want to be competing for Europa League.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

If we sell the dead wood from our squad as well as Rodwell we could potentially have about £30-£40m to spend, depending on whether the board allows Moyes to spend it all of course.

With that we could sign:

N'Zogbia - £10m
LANDON DONOVAN - Dunno how much he'd cost, not too familiar with the MLS transfer system
Among other loans for cover etc.

Hell we could even sign someone who has World Class Potential like Lewis Holtby, who supports Everton 8*D

If only real life was like Footy Manager


----------



## haribo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7015967,00.html
> 
> Jose Mourinho > Bentley full of cash apparently.


"The Sunday Mirror publishes an interview with me today. All that content is false. I have never spoke with the newspaper, and never made those statements"

Oh Sunday Mirror :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

THE KEYS' STILL IN THE IGNITION¬!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Sunday Mirror fpalm

Is there any reliable newspaper with transfers? Guardian seems to be the most consistent but still pushes some shit out too.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

"Uzbekistan captain Odil Ahmedov claims Arsenal have expressed an interest in acquiring his services.

The 23-year-old spent the 2010/11 campaign on loan at Russian outfit Anzhi Makhachkala from Pahktakor Tashkent."

:side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Doubt he's moving. Hype.

Edit - just seen recap of 07/08 Arsenal season. Still sickens me. World class side.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Just found this, saw it ages ago but stumbled upon it then:










I miss you, Landon. *Wimpers*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Rumour is that O'Shea is off to Sunderland for £3 million. Fuckin' raging, what a load of horse-shit if we let him go, especially for that ridiculous price.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

John O'Shea for that price would be an absolute steal. I'll welcome him with open arms. Him and Gibson, Brown I wouldn't mind but would rather Onuoha, especially if he's off to Blackburn for 4 million (BS seeing as we had a 6 million bid rejected last year IIRC)

And on Landon he's a quality player, remember him scoring against us at Goodison. Honestly why I've been there 3 times escapes me, you're clearly our bogey team :no:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> John O'Shea for that price would be an absolute steal. I'll welcome him with open arms. Him and Gibson, Brown I wouldn't mind but would rather Onuoha, especially if he's off to Blackburn for 4 million (BS seeing as we had a 6 million bid rejected last year IIRC)


O'Shea would be a good buy, and hopefully the rumours we're after Onouha are true. If you are going for O'Shea it should leave the path clear for us if we're interested in him. He's exactly the kind of player we should be going for. Young, talented, versatile, strong, athletic & determined. Whether he get him is another story but he's one I'd love us to sign.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

He's a great asset at both full back and centre back, quietly consistent and reliable as anything. I hope our buying of O'Shea doesn't leave the path open, cause we still need to replace Nedum and Mensah who've both gone.

But yeah, anyone who gets him has done well. He's easily good enough to be in a top half team.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

You should consider yourselves lucky you might even get a fee for him. He's earning 80K a week in wages. However he negotioned that one, I'll never know. Getting him off the wage bill will be good business by United, but I doubt there's any truth to the rumour anyway. It doesn't add up to be honest. Fergie obviously sees O'Shea as a useful squad player (still baffled by the wages though). And I doubt Bruce would be silly enough to blow-up Sunderland's wage structure to get O'Shea of all players, who might be alright as a utility player, but I think if he were meant to be a main man in a team (like Ireland) he'll struggle. When you see him play for Ireland, you wouldn't think he were from a top team.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> John O'Shea for that price would be an absolute steal. I'll welcome him with open arms. Him and Gibson, Brown I wouldn't mind but would rather Onuoha, especially if he's off to Blackburn for 4 million (BS seeing as we had a 6 million bid rejected last year IIRC)
> 
> And on Landon he's a quality player, remember him scoring against us at Goodison. Honestly why I've been there 3 times escapes me, you're clearly our bogey team :no:


I take it you were at the game where we won 2-0? If so I was sat above you


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Lionel Onuoha, probably miles better than Danny "I'm shit scared of the ball" Simpson. He's not really that bad, just backs off his man a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> I take it you were at the game where we won 2-0? If so I was sat above you


I've been to the 7-1, that 2-0 and the most recent one. I enjoy Everton, they're my dad's second team so I watch out for them, your grounds a bit meh but its still a good day out.

And huh, bit surreal that, I spent a good 80 or so minutes that night wondering why I'd came down to a freezing cold game in the middle of the week when I knew we'd get beaten. And iirc it was on the telly too :no:


EDIT: How could I forget his wondergoal against Chelsea  I had a mate offer me a ticket to that game, declined cause I thought we'd get whooped. Never lived that down haha


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I remember when we had Simpson on loan three years ago when Ince was in charge. God he was awful. He thought he was a striker playing at right back. Ince finally dropped him after we lost at home to Sunderland 2-1 and said he was playing like he thought he was Brazilian at 2-1 down or something like that.

Thank god for Michel Salgado coming to save the day. Best free transfer ever and still going strong at 50!




Bananas said:


> You should consider yourselves lucky you might even get a fee for him. He's earning 80K a week in wages. However he negotioned that one, I'll never know. Getting him off the wage bill will be good business by United, but I doubt there's any truth to the rumour anyway. It doesn't add up to be honest. Fergie obviously sees O'Shea as a useful squad player (still baffled by the wages though). And I doubt Bruce would be silly enough to blow-up Sunderland's wage structure to get O'Shea of all players, who might be alright as a utility player, but I think if he were meant to be a main man in a team (like Ireland) he'll struggle. When you see him play for Ireland, you wouldn't think he were from a top team.


The news broke from Sky sources when Phil Jones signed for them. They're as reputable as rumours come.

It does make sense though considering Rafael & Fabio are ahead of him in the pecking order at right back and were at the end of the season. Fergie has Fabio & Evra as left backs, not to mention there are five centre backs ahead of him now. Add O'Shea's age in to that in comparison to the Da Silva twins, Jones, Smalling & Evans, and he's right at the bottom of the pile. Of course Fergie would think about selling him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> You should consider yourselves lucky you might even get a fee for him. He's earning 80K a week in wages. However he negotioned that one, I'll never know. Getting him off the wage bill will be good business by United, but I doubt there's any truth to the rumour anyway. It doesn't add up to be honest. Fergie obviously sees O'Shea as a useful squad player (still baffled by the wages though). And I doubt Bruce would be silly enough to blow-up Sunderland's wage structure to get O'Shea of all players, who might be alright as a utility player, but I think if he were meant to be a main man in a team (like Ireland) he'll struggle. When you see him play for Ireland, you wouldn't think he were from a top team.


O'Shea on 80k a week? Wow. He's OK but I don't see what others do, especially reguarly being rotated in a United team. Good buy for Sunderland though for sure.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> I've been to the 7-1, that 2-0 and the most recent one. I enjoy Everton, they're my dad's second team so I watch out for them, your grounds a bit meh but its still a good day out.


I was at all 3 of them too, I remember the Donovan game, Kenwyne Jones had a shot that went out for a throw in, and because Liverpool wanted him we sang "Rafa, Rafa sign him up", and then when it died down your fans carried it on :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> I was at all 3 of them too, I remember the Donovan game, Kenwyne Jones had a shot that went out for a throw in, and because Liverpool wanted him we sang "Rafa, Rafa sign him up", and then when it died down your fans carried it on :lmao


:lmao oh god Kenwyne. What a player. I remember his debut, when he scored with a turn and shoot from outside the box with his left peg. That and the backflips sold him to the fans straight away. He had his unplayable days, shame there was only about 2-3 in a season. Seems to have found his true calling at Stoke at least, like most our old players


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> He had his unplayable days, shame there was only about 2-3 in a season.


Sounds familiar :hmm:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I never said I thought O'Shea was too good too sell, I said it would just be odd. It wouldn't surprise me if O'Shea needed a golden handshake to actually make the move happen, unless Bruce really is silly enough to match his wages.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

http://www.footie-online.co.uk/2011/07/benzema-is-a-priority-target-for-wenger/1946/

Guess who's being linked with Benzema? Again.

:side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Sounds familiar :hmm:


:hmm: who is this you're on about? I'm intrigued...

And Arsenal should buy Benzema IMO, could be a great partner for RVP and addition in general.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Agreed. Offload Bendtner and some of the deadwood and we have more than enough wages to accomodate for him.

Unless Pardew fancies another Frenchman :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

King Shola the Mackem Slayer of course.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Oh yes. How could I forget that lumbering oaf. I had a fun argument with a mag mate over him last week, found out he's yet to hit 50 goals for you :lmao he must have at least half of them against us. Nearly scored back at the SoL in jan, must've just thought he was in a regular game. That or he felt sorry for us 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*










"The fuck you say? The possibility of us signing someone who isn't French?










An Argentinian 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

O'Shea has been at United for over 10 years so that £80,000 a week isn't that crazy.

But if he went and it freed up some wages for Nasri, I might be more open to him leaving.....:hmm:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

If Nasri is going anywhere I'm pretty certain it's Citeh.

No excuses for O'Shea being on 80k a week. Ridiculous.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Yeah even though he's been there for quite a while £80,000 a week is pretty bad considering he isn't that great.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> Oh yes. How could I forget that lumbering oaf. I had a fun argument with a mag mate over him last week, found out he's yet to hit 50 goals for you :lmao he must have at least half of them against us. Nearly scored back at the SoL in jan, must've just thought he was in a regular game. That or he felt sorry for us 8*D


:lmao It is an incredible record for a Premier League striker. He must just really hate Sunderland to up his game so much. Let's be fair to the lad though, he has scored a Champions League goal at the Nou Camp.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Some astonishing work by the Neymar tonight gentleman. 40 million pounds for that guy is a steal


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> Some astonishing work by the Neymar tonight gentleman. 40 million pounds for that guy is a steal


:lmao

The only player better than Neymar was GANSO. He was at his creative best!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> If we sell the dead wood from our squad as well as Rodwell we could potentially have about £30-£40m to spend, depending on whether the board allows Moyes to spend it all of course.
> 
> With that we could sign:
> 
> N'Zogbia - £10m
> LANDON DONOVAN - Dunno how much he'd cost, not too familiar with the MLS transfer system
> Among other loans for cover etc.
> 
> Hell we could even sign someone who has World Class Potential like Lewis Holtby, who supports Everton 8*D
> 
> If only real life was like Footy Manager


Getting Holtby in on a free on FM. I also actually bought him on FIFA 10 when I played a game as Everton (I wanted to play with Timmy 'God' Cahill). Yyyyeeeeeaaaahhhhh. :side:

Best quote I've seen in a story in a bit:



> Gunners boss Arsene Wenger is prepared to match any offer for Downing in a transfer request. Wenger is being pressured to land a big name player because Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri could be gone to new teams by fall.


STEWART DOWNING - BIG NAME PLAYER


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> Arsene Wenger is lining up a £12million bid for Wolves striker Kevin Doyle as Arsenal finally prepare to splash the cash.
> 
> Wenger has targeted Doyle for a surprise switch to the Emirates and will test Mick McCarthy’s resolve to keep the Republic of Ireland international this summer.
> 
> Doyle is high on Arsenal’s hit-list of transfer priorities and Wenger wants him to spearhead a new-look Gunners team that will have a British spine.
> 
> Gary Cahill and Scott Parker are other targets and Arsenal are ready to firm up their long-standing interest in Doyle with a substantial offer.
> 
> Wenger is a huge admirer of the 27-year-old’s lung-busting work rate and he first came on the radar during Ireland’s World Cup play-off with France in November 2009. The Gunners boss was commentating for French TV and raved about Doyle’s performance - and is now preparing to offer him the chance to become part of a new Arsenal era nearly 18 months later.
> 
> Doyle, signed from Reading for a then club record fee of £6.5m in 2009, is halfway through a four-year contract and Wolves are keen to open negotiations over an improved deal.
> 
> Molineux chairman Steve Morgan said: “I’m sure we’ll have those conversations with Kevin and his agent at the right time.
> 
> “Kevin has been a fantastic signing for this club and is a really, really key player for us. We’d like to secure his services going forward.”
> 
> McCarthy has previously insisted it will take an offer of £50m to convince him to part with Doyle and will be determined to fight off Wenger’s interest.


From the Daily Mirror.

Doyle? Downing? Come the fuck on, Arsene.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

lol Mikey, it's the Mirror. Relax.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Damnit. I can never remember which papers are more credible than others.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

basically none of them until it's official.

sky sports seems to be the best


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

i didn't really find this too funny, but i thought i'd share anyway....



> Footage of Samir Nasri’s special press conference which he called “The Nasricision” has been suppressed but 7amkickoff got an exclusive peek at the tape and has made the following transcript:
> 
> Thank you very much. Everybody is on pins and needles across the globe, particularly those teams who are in the running for Samir Nasri.
> 
> *Are you ready to go Samir? Finish your brie?*
> 
> Left it at home.
> 
> *What’s new? What’s been going on with you this summer?*
> 
> Man, this whole free agent experience, looking forward to it.
> 
> *What have you thought about this process?*
> 
> This process has been everything I’ve thought and more. And that’s what I did a few years ago; I put myself in a position to have this process where I can hear teams’ pitches and figure out what was the best possible chance for me to ultimately win and to ultimately be happy.
> *
> What did you expect? Every team in the world seems to be vying for your signature. The city of Manchester looks like it’s going to tear itself apart for you, Italy, and even Spain have look like they want you. Arsenal fans, meanwhile, are half upset and half sanguine. What did you expect from this process?*
> 
> Well, certain things like that is one thing you can’t control. But I expected to be able to go through this process and be able to sit down with my team and sit across from other teams and hear how they feel with me being a part of their team, could help them win and could ultimately help others win.
> 
> And the process was everything I expected and more.
> *
> How many people know your decision right now?*
> 
> Not many. It’s a very, very small number. And I probably could count them on my fingers.
> *
> One hand or two hands?*
> 
> Let’s say one.
> *
> When did you decide?*
> 
> I think I decided this morning. I mean, I decided this morning I went day to day. I wake up one morning, it’s this team. I wake up another morning, it’s this team. And it’s a process that I felt it was I may feel like this is the best opportunity for me or not the best opportunity for me.
> 
> But this morning I woke up, had a great conversation with my mom. Once I had that conversation with her, I think I was set.*
> 
> So the last time you changed your mind was yesterday?*
> 
> The last time I changed my mind was probably in my dreams. And when I woke up this morning I knew it was the right decision.
> 
> *So does the team that you’re going to, that you’ll announce in a few minutes, do they know your decision?*
> 
> They just found out.
> 
> *They just found out?*
> 
> Yeah.*
> 
> So the other five, on pins and needles, they don’t know; they’ll be listening to this?*
> 
> Right.
> *
> Who in this process, Samir, have you taken advice from and who has had the biggest influence?*
> 
> I’ve taken a lot of advice from my friends and family. My agent, Jean-Pierre Berne, has been great. You have to be able to evolve with a new way of living, keeping respect to my values. Family, friends, a good agent, it all helps you not to get carried away.
> *
> What was the major factor, the major reason in your decision?*
> 
> I think the major factor and the major reason in my decision was the best opportunity for me to win and to win now and to win into the future also.
> 
> And winning is a huge thing for me. Jim, you know ever since I was a rookie or even in high school, we always talked, that was the number one thing for me: Help my teammates get better and just wanting to win.
> *
> How deep of an evaluation do you have to do to go through that to figure out tomorrow, next year and beyond, that equation, that winning?*
> 
> Very deep, for example, with no titles under your belt, you can’t be in the list for the Ballon D’Or!
> 
> I came to England to get trophies because I haven’t won anything in my career, apart from an Under-17 European Championship in 2004. I am hungry for titles. I play football because I love this sport and want to feel the emotion of winning. Lifting a trophy all together, this is the beauty and sense of team sports.
> *
> Do you have any doubts about your decision?*
> 
> No. I don’t have any doubts at all.
> *
> Would you like to sleep on it a little longer, or are you ready to make this decision?*
> 
> I’ve slept enough. Heck, I slept through the last 5 months of the season! JUST KIDDING.
> *
> You’ve had everybody else biting their nails. So I guess it’s time for them to stop chewing. The answer to the question everybody wants to know: Samir Nasri, what’s your decision?*
> 
> In this fall, this is very tough, in this fall I’m going to take my talents to South Beach and join the Miami Heat.
> *
> The Miami Heat? That was the conclusion you woke up with this morning? That’s not even the sport you normally play? I mean, aren’t you a little short to play basketball?*
> 
> That was the conclusion I woke up with this morning.
> 
> *Why?*
> 
> Like I said before, I feel like it’s going to give me the best opportunity to win and to win for multiple years, and not only just to win in the regular season or just to win five games in a row or three games in a row, I want to be able to win championships. And I feel like I can compete down there. Playing with LeBron James, Dwayne Wade and that really tall fellow I feel like I have a real chance, I am hungry for titles.
> 
> I’m so hungry for titles right now, I’d eat the arm off Žydrūnas Ilgauskas for a chance at a title.
> 
> *The “tall guy” you mean, Chris Bosh? Was it always in your plan to go and play with Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh?*
> 
> Well, I mean, I’m looking forward to it. To say it was always in my plans, I can’t say it was always in my plans because I never thought it was possible.
> 
> But the things that the Miami Heat have done to be able to free up cap space and to be able to put themselves in a position this summer to have all four of us, it was hard to turn down. Those are great players, some of the greatest players we have in this game today.
> 
> They were so close to winning the NBA title and you know, you add me, we’re going to be a really good team. I know that I can’t shoot the three yet, and my defense is terrible, but I’m a hell of a dribbler and that’s a skill that transcends sport. Hardwood or grass, it doesn’t matter, a dribbler’s a dribble.
> *
> How do you explain this to the Arsenal fans all over the world?*
> 
> I mean, it’s heartfelt for me. You know, it’s hard to explain, but at the same time my heart, in the three years I gave to that franchise, to those fans, it was everything.
> 
> I mean, I know that my first season there was kind of a bust. But, I scored in my debut against West Brom and the two against Man U was a huge highlight in my career. But after we beat United I only managed two more goals and my season went in the dumps because I needed better teammates.
> 
> Then, that club-footed oaf Diaby broke my leg in pre-season and I struggled for a whole year trying to regain my form. I scored one of my favorite goals of all time against Porto and got what I thought was the winner a few weeks later against Birmingham but Arsenal crumbled and gave Kevin Phillips the equalizer. Like the season before, my end of season form went to pot and I failed to score from then until the end of the season but that’s only because I needed better teammates.
> 
> When France left me off the World Cup team, I came back hungrier then ever and I scored four goals in back to back games. For me, those games sort of epitomized this Arsenal season: one day we beat Tottenham in the Carling Cup and the next we lose to West Brom in the League.
> 
> It’s kind of funny when you think about it, I played Tottenham three times this season and score four goals against them. Maybe that’s why so many people started singing my name!
> 
> Still, apart from that goal in the 3-3 draw against Tottenham, I struggled at the end of last season too because I needed better teammates. The kind of players who can help me list the Ballon D’Or.
> *
> What was the major reason for leaving the Arsenal?*
> 
> Winning.
> 
> It’s not my fault that Arsenal have collapsed at the end of each of the last three seasons since I arrived and it’s getting old. Sure, I’ve played 30 months at Arsenal and I’ve only scored 7 goals in each of the last five months of those three seasons but I needed assurances from the Club that other people will help me win.
> 
> At Miami I have LeBron, D.Wade, and that really tall skinny guy.
> 
> *Chris Bosh?*
> 
> Yeah, him. We will be winners, I know it.
> *
> What about people who say that this is all about the money?*
> 
> Money has never been my motivation. I have always taken decisions from a football point of view. And I define the “football point of view” as what will best help Samir Nasri win individual accolades.
> 
> How am I supposed to win the Ballon D’Or when I’m not winning titles? That’s not about money, that’s about something bigger than money. That’s about me and my reputation, that’s bigger than money.
> 
> I don’t want to sign for a club where I wouldn’t be playing the football that I like, where I wouldn’t feel happy, just for the sake of money. We already earn huge wages. The priority is to make a big career and to win titles. This is more important than everything else. I know the value and the meaning of money.
> 
> That’s why I’m switching to the NBA. It’s not about the money. I think the Miami Heat offer me the best chance to win titles. And like I said, with no titles under your belt, you can’t be in the list for the Ballon D’Or.
> *
> What about people who say that you can’t win the Ballon D’Or in the NBA?*
> 
> For those people I say, watch me.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> STEWART DOWNING - BIG NAME PLAYER


12 points at scrabble for Downing + a 50 point bonus for using all 7 letters in your rack. 62 points is a big name.

Oh and who ever said Shoala Ameobi hasnt scored 50??? he's scored 70 goals for Newcastle.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I was thinking, i'm sure he got more than 2 handfuls for the Toon in the championship.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I remember his 50th goal was a penalty against Sunderland (obviously, who else would he score against?) in 09.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZpRpabR8EI

Ancelotti vs Pardew, book it Vince!


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> *"Gael Clichy in 2009:* 'I really believe if you are a player who thinks only about money then you could end up at Manchester City,'


:lmao

the deal is done btw


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

If he actually said that, fuckin' hell....

What a gobshite.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> If he actually said that, fuckin' hell....
> 
> What a gobshite.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...st-temptation-of-Manchester-Citys-riches.html


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

a lot changes in 2 seasons.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

"Rated as one of the best full-backs in Europe...."

That's from City's website. Yeah, they're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

lets do the time warp agaaiinnnn










GAEL THE MAN CLICHY


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Classic case of Foot in Mouth. It's spreading through the football world.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

BEST LEFT BACK IN EUROPE.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> :lmao
> 
> The only player better than Neymar was GANSO. He was at his creative best!


Ganso is superb, shame all of the Brazilians cost 732 million.



CC91 said:


> :lmao
> 
> the deal is done btw


This is superb. Gael 8*D



Kiz said:


> a lot changes in 2 seasons.


8*D Wages have gone higher by the looks of it 


Glad he's gone now. Been a liability at the back for 2 years now, why Citeh are buying him is a mystery, as someone said they could do better. 

+Fabregas is back in training now, forgot he was boycotting :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I wonder who'll start out of him and Kolarov.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> why Citeh are buying him is a mystery, as someone said they could do better.


young
home grown
competition for spots
cheaper than alternatives.

7 mil is a very good piece of business for a 25 year old in this transfer climate. cissokho was the only one i was intrested in and he would have been 25 mil or there abouts. jose enrique and co didnt interest me.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

@bananas, either of them will be fine for a good laugh 

7 mil is a good deal but I would be very, very worried if Clichy is competing for spots in a team with a ridiculous amount of money. Being homegrown is a bonus though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

kolarov will come good, i can think of worse pairings to have at left back.

tbh i dont think clichy leaving is good for arsenal at all. it means another area they need to replace. especially if nasri and fabregas leave, that's 3 areas that need to be replaced.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Clichy's arrival = Bridge going on year long loan or sold. Arsenal should pick up Bridge 8*D.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Hope. He's rubbish. Did you see him for West Ham?

I'm hoping we get Izaguirre from Celtic.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Isn't Bridge on silly money? Can't see anybody wanting to pick that tab up. Clichy's not amazing but he's a good solid squad player. Surprised he went for so little, decent deal for Mancini


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Probably only me, but I can't think of many good left-backs to get today. Cissokho comes to mind but that is from word of mouth or FM, because I've never seen him play. The other three I can think of are already in the Prem (Cole, Evra, Baines). Abidal is good but old. I don't really rate Marcelo as great (although he's been solid recently).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I would rather a position to replace than have to deal with a liability. I'm sure many Arsenal fans will agree with me in saying Clichy has been woeful the last 2 seasons. I even said BEFORE he had been linked with a move that I hope he goes.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I'm shocked a top 4 team hasn't launched a bid for Baines.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Probably only me, but I can't think of many good left-backs to get today. Cissokho comes to mind but that is from word of mouth or FM, because I've never seen him play. The other three I can think of are already in the Prem (Cole, Evra, Baines). Abidal is good but old. I don't really rate Marcelo as great (although he's been solid recently).


Yeah, I agree. It's why LB is such a hard place to fill for almost any top team.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Watched Izaguirre against some shit SPL team and he got run ragged so I wouldn't aim for him. I'd rather have Enrique who'd not be much dearer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Isn't Bridge on silly money? Can't see anybody wanting to pick that tab up. Clichy's not amazing but he's a good solid squad player. Surprised he went for so little, decent deal for Mancini


bridge is on around 100k i believe. the negative of having too much money and not having enough to entice players.

same situation with bellamy, adebayor, wright phillips, barry, santa cruz, and jo. players that either arent good enough or have no place in the team.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Watched Izaguirre against *some shit SPL team* and he got run ragged so I wouldn't aim for him. I'd rather have Enrique who'd not be much dearer.


Shouldn't that just be 'some SPL team'? Every SPL is dire bollocks :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

£100k a week for Wayne Bridge? Fucking hell thats a joke.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Enrique is the best on the market. But he'll turn up for pre-season tomorrow see our refurbished training facilities, awesome new players and then never want to leave 8*D

:lmao £100k for Bridge, Jesus...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...95k-week-West-Ham-loan-deal-Wayne-Bridge.html


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> bridge is on around 100k i believe. the negative of having too much money and not having enough to entice players.
> 
> same situation with bellamy, adebayor, wright phillips, barry, santa cruz, and jo. players that either arent good enough or have no place in the team.


Christ. I think Hughes is a good manager, but his transfer dealings were pretty lolworthy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

speaking of annual wages, i saw a chart that read garry barry earning 6 times what adam johnson does. almost choked when i saw that.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Enrique is very good, and obviously I'd like to have him, but if Newcastle don't want to sell, there's not much we can do tbh. I don't want to be held to ransome for him like Liverpool were with Carroll. If Ashley demands 35M for Carroll, then he'll probably want 25M for Enrique. We'd be better off setting our targets on Celtic who's finances aren't at their healthiest financially at the minute, so they'll probably have to accept a bid of the 7-8M region.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Shouldn't that just be 'some SPL team'? Every SPL is dire bollocks :lmao


:lmao yeah good point. I remember there was a poster here, I'm thinking Jamie1? Rangers fan who said they could compete in the Premiership. Complete bollocks.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Bridge on 100k a week :lmao Arsenal are having the same problems as Citeh. The players (Denilson :side are on amazing money here and expect that from other clubs. No club with that much money wants to buy them as the interested parties are usually a mid-table team from Uzbekistan 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

i think many of their contracts run out at the end of this upcoming season (bellamy, bridge, santa cruz, given and wright phillips, some may end earlier, idk), and they would all be near 70k +. adebayor is a tricky one. i think we should take any offer that comes in for him. his wages would be about 150k i imagine, and would be 3rd in line. you want the guy on 150k a week to be starting, not loaned off somewhere. 

http://www.trophy4toon.co.uk/salaries.html

some interesting reading there.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

trophy4toon.co.uk (Y)

Pardew's salary significantly less than the rest.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Significantly longer too. Fergie will probably be dead by the time Pardew's contract expires.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

pardew probably has to pay himself


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> :lmao yeah good point. I remember there was a poster here, I'm thinking Jamie1? Rangers fan who said they could compete in the Premiership. Complete bollocks.


:lmao Scottish teams making it in the EPL.


All teams have at least one quality blog that always throws up interesting statistics. Almost makes me feel guilty saying things about other clubs when there is a blog out there usually proving you wrong.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

That website was very interesting, but also very confusing the way it seemed to jump from year to year. It seems as though the player wages a relatively up to date, but then it has AVB's wage from when he was a scout at Chelsea and from when Rick Parry was at Liverpool then it jumped all the way back to 2007/8 for the last bit.

One thing I am surprised at though is Drogba only being on 3.5M a year. I know 3.5M is a lot, but given some of the wages of other Chelsea players, it makes you wonder how Drogba hasn't gotten a huge pay increase over the years.

EDIT - In defence of Jamie, he was saying if allowed into the English football system, Rangers would become a force due to the Sky money they'd recieve which would allow them to build their way up as they already have a huge Worldwide support. I don't think he ever said that the Rangers side as it is currently (with 42 yr old Weir at the back) could compete in the Premier League.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Clichy has already started up the war of words. Saying the real Manchester fans support Citeh.

:lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I don't know where people get these opinions from as the centre of Manchester is always crammed full of people in United gear. Mind you, so is Nottingham, Sheffield, London...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

GAEL "THE MAN" CLICHY


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

People say the real Manchester fans are Citeh fans. Bullshit. They never used to draw crowds. All the new fans singing "lets all do the Poznan". INNIT.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

The TV money Celtic and Rangers get is not even a third of the Sky money. Celtic is the only club with any real clout due to its massive fanbase.

According to Caught Offside, Man Utd about to bid £30 million for Bastian Schweinsteiger. 

http://www.caughtoffside.com/2011/0...-30m-move-for-german-international-playmaker/


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Happy Clichy is gone. He's City's problem now. A defender who cant defend or an attacking full back who can't cross. Which would you play him as??

Noticed sky sports pointing out Clichy made more taclkes than any other defender. One thing i will say about it is name another defender who all 19 opposistion teams targeted as the way to get through Arsenal and you see why he made more tackles. Teams targeed our weak left back for most of there attacks so thats why he 'did more'


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> People say the real Manchester fans are Citeh fans. Bullshit. They never used to draw crowds. All the new fans singing "lets all do the Poznan". INNIT.


THE POZNAN.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

£100,000 a week for Bridge? O'Shea's £80,000 a week looks a bit of a bargain when looking at it that way, considering O'Shea is roughly 16 times better than Bridge.

Fuck off, Caughtoffside. Load of shite....


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> THE POZNAN.


THANKYOU. This seriously made my day. Never seen it before. Hopefully will get tickets for the Manchester game so I can sing it to them :lmao

Citeh fans :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Bastian S. would be a nice signing, for sure. Doesn't seem plausible, though. I would love to see United add a class central midfielder. So sick of seeing Fletcher, Carrick. 

Over/Under on matches played by Gael Clichy in 2011-12: 13.5

I'll take under.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Fucking hell, Chelsea. Let Arsenal have Scott Dann. I don't even know why we are looking at centre backs. Terry, Alex, Luiz and Ivanovic. All better than Dann.

The way Harry was talking in the Sky Sports New studio, it seemed like Modric could still be acquirable. But as I said from the get go, it'll be around £40m. Is he worth that? Probably not, but we're not going to get a better CM right now and it is a position we desperately need to fill.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Are Chelsea really looking for another CB? What a fail. Midfield is priority. I no longer really care if we get a forward, because I remain hopeful Torres will perform well, and Sturridge well get playing time. 

I didn't hear much new stuff on Redknapp and Modric. Last I heard Redknapp was still berating us for offering only 22 mil for Modric.


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Happy Clichy is gone. He's City's problem now. A defender who cant defend or an attacking full back who can't cross. Which would you play him as??
> 
> Noticed sky sports pointing out Clichy made more taclkes than any other defender. One thing i will say about it is name another defender who all 19 opposistion teams targeted as the way to get through Arsenal and you see why he made more tackles. Teams targeed our weak left back for most of there attacks so thats why he 'did more'


Agreed. Poor player, have wanted him sold for the last 2/3 years. My only concern is Wenger promoting Gibbs to first choice left back when the guy can barely stay injury-free for more than 20 minutes. I wouldn't put it past Wenger. 

Hope he puts the money towards Jose Enrique or, preferably, Aly Cissokho, but I doubt we'll bid for either.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Sky Sports News are claiming to have an exclusive.

Carlos Tevez wants to leave Man City, he misses his daughter apparently. He's released a statement saying he wants out.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

"Breaking" on Sky Sports News that Tevez wants to leave Man City this summer after he came out with a statement.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Are Chelsea really looking for another CB? What a fail. Midfield is priority. I no longer really care if we get a forward, because I remain hopeful Torres will perform well, and Sturridge well get playing time.
> 
> I didn't hear much new stuff on Redknapp and Modric. Last I heard Redknapp was still berating us for offering only 22 mil for Modric.





> "I was surprised by the figure," he told Sky Sports News. "It's a farcical bid.
> 
> "If they're going to make an offer, make an offer, but £22million for Luka Modric is ridiculous.
> 
> "We wouldn't put a valuation on him," Redknapp added. "He's such a fantastic player, we don't want to sell him.


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11668_7020859,00.html

He says they don't want to sell Modric, but it would have been stronger if he just said, we "won't" sell Modric.

Sky Sports News reporting that Tevez has told them he wants to leave.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Wouldn't look too much into the Tevez news. He seems like a primadona, anytime there is an international tournament he seems to say he wants to leave City and cites family as the reason. He's probably only saying this because he's at Argentina at the moment. He's already come out and said he wants to leave City like 3-4 times in the last year, and then changed his mind. I think he will stay.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Tevez telling City he wants out again, That will give the media something else to talk about for a while and leave Arsenal alone.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11668_7020859,00.html
> 
> He says they don't want to sell Modric, but it would have been stronger if he just said, we "won't" sell Modric.
> 
> Sky Sports News reporting that Tevez has told them he wants to leave.


Every player has his price.



CC91 said:


> Tevez telling City he wants out again, That will give the media something else to talk about for a while and leave Arsenal alone.


Yeah :lmao


I think Tevez has had enough now. Truly MASSIVE loss for Citeh. Heartbeat of the team last season. Irreplacable for them.

This has to have it's own topic name. Something along the lines of "Welcome to..."


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Realistically only Madrid will be able to afford/accommodate him. Unless he pulls the retirement talk again, I can't see him moving.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Realistically only Madrid will be able to afford/accommodate him. Unless he pulls the retirement talk again, I can't see him moving.


Inter?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

We'll give them Berbatov, O'Shea and MAYBE Bebe for Tevez. Generous offer.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Inter?


They have the money, but if he's having family/cultural issues, I can't see him wanting to uproot to Italy.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

This thread needs renaming.

_"Take your Bale, take your Nasri, Take yur Fabregas, take the fella with the freaky face, take the fucking lot of 'ya and piss off out of it."_


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I can see Citeh selling Tevez, then just to spite Wenger and the Arsenal fans off, signing Nasri and RVP.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> I can see Citeh selling Tevez, then just to spite Wenger and the Arsenal fans off, signing Nasri and RVP.


Kinda want to see this happen. Just for the lulz.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Tevez. LOL


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Tevez. LOL


yep breaking news on sky sports he stated he wants to leave *this* summer  

i would be pissed if i was a city fan no respect and bashing manchester a few weeks ago 
saying there is nothing to do there


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I believe he said "you can't buy a house for under 7 million." I'm pretty sure the collective price for all the houses in my town wouldn't be that much.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I believe he said "you can't buy a house for under 7 million." I'm pretty sure the collective price for all the houses in my town wouldn't be that much.


Well, it's Manchester.

That figures.

Shithole.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

where is he going to go? move his family and all go to spain / madrid?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

if tevez leaves, wouldn't surprise me if Citeh go after RVP.

the douches.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Citeh to go in for Nasri, Fab & RVP Plz.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Manchester isn't a bad city at all, the city itself that is. Some of the surrounding areas are terrible though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> if tevez leaves, wouldn't surprise me if Citeh go after RVP.
> 
> the douches.


Really can't see RVP going there. Seems one of the only loyal players here.

Citeh will sign Nasri at most. Wenger would be crazy to sell to Citeh.

Where's Kiz? :side:

Still waiting for someone to photoshop Gael on the welcome to Manchester poster.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> if tevez leaves, wouldn't surprise me if Citeh go after RVP.
> 
> the douches.


I'm surprised none of Europe's top clubs are looking at him. It could only be his ability to keep fit long term that could put them off.

He showed again at the end of last season how good a player he is and that he can score goals consistently. As long as Arsenal continue to fall away from title contention, surely he must think about moving to a club where he can win trophies year in year out, something that doesn't look likely or hasn't for a while now at Arsenal. If Fabregas & Nasri go too you'd expect him to at least consider it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Citeh aren't going to win trophies "year in year out". Few FA & League Cups but I don't think they will win the PL or CL.

http://footybunker.com/lyon-left-back-top-priority-for-wenger-after-clichy-departure/5269

Yes please. "Not so keen on joining Liverpool" :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

If Nasri & Fab both go RVP will probably consider it too and he would be soo in demand it would be crazy. Don't think any Arsenal fan would really blame him either.

Edit 

Hardly surprising he wants to play European football considering he can get it with Lyon if he stays.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I wouldn't hold it against RVP if he left for somewhere capable of winning big time stuff, but I'm not at all happy with Nasri. Thinks he's bigger than the club and deserves outrageous wages for having half a good season.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Citeh aren't going to win trophies "year in year out". Few FA & League Cups but I don't think they will win the PL or CL.


I doubt they will and if they do I'll kill myself so I don't have to see it happen. Clichy might go for the money and so might Nasri but RVP seems like a decent guy. I can only see him going to a Barca, Real, Inter. He deserves far better than City.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Pastore news. Quote from Palermo president.

"The situation of (Javier) Pastore is in the hands of his agent. We must solve it within 15 days, before the end of the Copa America, otherwise Pastore stays with us. However, there's a 90 per cent chance that he'll go away, because it is the desire of the player. That is normal when you know that certain clubs want you," Zamparini told told Gr Parlamento.

"Pastore will go to England or Spain, but I'd exclude Barcelona, because they already have (Andres) Iniesta and Xavi in that position.

"The favourites are Real Madrid and Malaga. Manchester City are also interested in him, as well as Manchester United and Chelsea. I'm sorry to let him go, because he is the only world-beater that I have had (at the club) as president."


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Nige™ said:


> I doubt they will and if they do I'll kill myself so I don't have to see it happen. Clichy might go for the money and so might Nasri but RVP seems like a decent guy. I can only see him going to a Barca, Real, Inter. He deserves far better than City.


Agreed. RVP has proven himself time and again, one of the best in the world when he is fit. RVP seems to have a genuine feeling for the club too. I wish Cesc all the happiness in the world if he goes, and RVP too, but Nasri has acted like a complete dick throughout this saga.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Tevez should come to Arsenal because I heard Arsene is a good babysitter.  What say, Wenger? Would 5 million + personal babysitting services acquire Tevez? :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

both the Guardian and Independent, usually reliable papers, are reporting that Nasri's preferred destination is United, hopefully this turns out to be true


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I find it odd that Chelsea aren't being linked to Nasri. Surely they're the ones that need him most. United have Valencia, Nani, Young, and Park for wide positions, and Rooney was playing in the hole at the end of the season, so do United really need another attacking player? City have Silva, and don't tend too play with too many creative players on the pitch at any given time. Then there's Chelsea who are crying out for a youngish creative player. You'd think Nasri would be a player they'd be interested in. They can afford him, and I suspect he'd prefer to stay in London than move to Manchester.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> I find it odd that Chelsea aren't being linked to Nasri. Surely they're the ones that need him most. United have Valencia, Nani, Young, and Park for wide positions, and Rooney was playing in the hole at the end of the season, so do United really need another attacking player? City have Silva, and don't tend too play with too many creative players on the pitch at any given time. Then there's Chelsea who are crying out for a youngish creative player. You'd think Nasri would be a player they'd be interested in. They can afford him, and I suspect he'd prefer to stay in London than move to Manchester.


We have a boner for Modric at the moment. But yeah, Nasri isn't a player that I would turn my nose up at. The last player Arsenal sold to us turned out to be simply awesome, so it'd be nice to repeat that


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*






A bit late on the Ameobi chatter but still.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I think the reason we're not particularly interested in Nasri is because we're interested in Modric and Pastore.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

uh if tevez leaves because he wants to see his family why would he go anywhere elese besides argentina?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

That's what I'm kinda thinking. Surely if he wants to be close to family then a move to Spain or Italy makes no sense


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Sky are reporting that Modric wants to meet with Levy today to discuss his future


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

inb4hegoestounited

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12874_7021302,00.html


> Liverpool are trying to hijack Manchester City's move for Montenegro star Stefan Savic, skysports.com understands.
> 
> However, the Reds' late efforts look set to be in vain as the 20-year-old is believed to be fully focused on completing a move to Eastlands.
> 
> Savic arrived in England on Monday evening ahead of a planned medical with City, whilst talks over a potential £6million deal continued.
> 
> Skysports.com understands Liverpool have made moves to try and prise him away from City's grasp.
> 
> But the Partizan Belgrade defender is believed to have his heart set on a move to City and will seemingly not let any rival interest deter him.
> 
> The 20-year-old is regarded as one of the best young defenders in Europe, so it is little surprise Liverpool have shown an interest.


we can't defeat the sheik

inb4notreliablesource


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

whats that, champions league? money?

you got him in the bag liverpool.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> Sky are reporting that Modric wants to meet with Levy today to discuss his future


In a few hours the yellow ticker will say, "MODRIC: I WANT TO STAY AT TOTTENHAM"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> Manchester City are in no rush to meet Carlos Tevez's demand to leave Eastlands and are likely to demand in excess of £40m to consider selling.
> 
> BBC Sport understands Tevez's latest request to leave City has left chairman Khaldoon Al-Mubarak "sanguine" about developments.
> 
> The club believe they are in a position of strength over any potential Tevez transfer and are in no mood to plead with the striker to stay.
> 
> Tevez is contracted at City until 2014.
> 
> A spokesman said: "Carlos is a contracted player to Manchester City for another three years and we have had no offers for him."
> 
> Tevez asked City for a transfer in December and while it now seems inevitable he will eventually move on, City are relaxed about the latest twist and are determined he will only leave when the time and price is right for them.


too fucking bad.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

arsenal should use their budget on him 

:side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

City should leave him rot in the reserves.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7021085,00.html

Jovanovic has confirmed that he is looking for a new club and Greek giants Olympiakos are said to be leading the chase.

"I got the paper from Liverpool that I am free to search for a new club," he told the Greek media.

"Up to now, I still haven't received an official offer from Olympiakos, but I am looking forward to hearing their plans."

8*D

Would have liked him to play (looked good in world cup), but it just wasn't to be. so yeah, hopefully they take him like some other greek team (i think) took riera.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I read the Savic article as 


> The 20-year-old is regarded as one of the best young defenders in Europe, so it is a little surprising Liverpool have shown an interest.


:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Fabio Coentrao is officially with Real Madrid now.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*










Oh no Denilson is in training at the back


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Fabio Coentrao is officially with Real Madrid now.


Such a pointless signing after the form of Marcelo last year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Tevez is awesome. Embarassing both Manchester clubs. Nice.

Liverpool need to stop embarassing themselves in this transfer market. Tried to hijack two deals now and failed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

At least we are attempting to buy players instead of selling :side:

Also who was the other player we tried to hijack?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> At least we are attempting to buy players instead of selling :side:
> 
> Also who was the other player we tried to hijack?


Phil Jones. 

Would rather be scoping out good deals than spending stupid amounts on ENGLISH players.

+Clichy is the only one who is sold


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Scoping out 18 year old French boys takes time off course :side: And Fab & Nasri will be gone soon enough. Maybe RVP too :side: 

Also wasn't we interested in Jones first then Man U came in with a bid afterwards?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Everton's picked up some 18 year English centre back on loan for the season.

From Sporting Lisbon.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Scoping out 18 year old French boys takes time off course :side: And Fab & Nasri will be gone soon enough. Maybe RVP too :side:
> 
> Also wasn't we interested in Jones first then Man U came in with a bid afterwards?


No, Liverpool made a last minute bid for him when United had effectively bought him already. The lulz commenced.

Fab going? :shocked: He goes with my blessing, ASAP.

Nasri going? :lmao *Waits for him to sign 5 year deal.*

RVP going brung the lulz.

Gervinho for 12 mil > Carroll for 35 mil


+Everton re-signed him on loan, he was already on loan I think. Wow, they must be strapped for cash.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Liverpool made a bid for him before United did, then they went in again. United hijacked it first before Liverpool tried to hijack them when the rumours about the tapping up broke. Arsenal & Liverpool had the chance to speak to him first but then United stepped in.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Everton low on cash? Shocker... 

Ah never knew he was there last year, reading up he only played for the youth teams anyway.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Arsenal miss out on 7 mil Stekelenburg. Fuck. Why do we leave it so fucking late?












EDIT - http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896/premier-league/2011/07/05/2561333/the-arsenal-exodus-why-nasri-clichy-could-be-a-sign-of-things-to-

Can't believe Goal have a decent article up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> No, Liverpool made a last minute bid for him when United had effectively bought him already. The lulz commenced.
> 
> Fab going? :shocked: He goes with my blessing, ASAP.
> 
> Nasri going? :lmao *Waits for him to sign 5 year deal.*
> 
> RVP going brung the lulz.
> 
> Gervinho for 12 mil > Carroll for 35 mil
> 
> 
> +Everton re-signed him on loan, he was already on loan I think. Wow, they must be strapped for cash.


Time Will tell with Gervihno And Carroll. Who knows. Carroll could turn around and score 30 goals while Gervihno becomes the next Chamakah :side: 

Nasri seems like he is on his way out too. RVP was a joke but if both goes who knows. (we can only wish).



Nige™;9922018 said:


> Liverpool made a bid for him before United did, then they went in again. United hijacked it first before Liverpool tried to hijack them when the rumours about the tapping up broke. Arsenal & Liverpool had the chance to speak to him first but then United stepped in.


Yeah I thought thats how it went down. Didn't realise we tried to Hijack it after but I was sure United hijacked us to begin with.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Yeah Ferguson wanted to leave Jones at Blackburn another year before buying him, but liverpool making an offer meant the deal happened a year earlier


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Need to get a new Clichy song.

Gael Clichy, Clichy, he fucked off to man citeh---- can't think of anything to finish it off but I'm pretty sure it will involve Citeh rhyming with Clichy


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I'm probably being unrealistic in hoping that Gibbs gets a chance now that Clichy's gone, being that he's English and all. Until Arsenal implement a British spine to their team then they'll continue to fall short.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Jon Staley said:


> I'm probably being unrealistic in hoping that Gibbs gets a chance now that Clichy's gone, being that he's English and all. Until Arsenal implement a British spine to their team then they'll continue to fall short.


Gibbs is quality but much too injury prone at the moment. Certainly looks better than Clichy's recent form.

Don't agree with needing an English spine though, if a player is good enough then put them in the team. I would rather a 15 mil Sakho than a 15 mil Cahill and I'm sure most of the guys on here would agree with me on that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



> 2129: Daniel Levy has said again that Tottenham's Luka Modric is not for sale: "I wish to make it absolutely clear, as I have said previously, that none of our key players will be sold this summer," Levy revealed. "We are building a team for the future to consistently play at the highest level and retaining quality players is crucial to that.
> 
> "In respect of Luka Modric, we are not prepared to sell, at any price, to Chelsea Football Club or any other club. We made our stance on this issue abundantly clear in writing to Chelsea. They chose to ignore it and then subsequently made the offer public.''


Pastore it is.



> Sunderland manager Steve Bruce has returned from his family holiday in Portugal to confirm to ESPNsoccernet that the club are closing in on Manchester United duo Wes Brown and John O'Shea.
> 
> Steve Bruce told ESPNsoccernet: "Yes, it looks good, we are very close, Wes Brown is traveling up for talks and we hope to also speak with O'Shea. I would say we are inches away."


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Madrid just signed Fabio Coentrao for 30 million Euros. Good signing if a little bit overpriced. Like most Portuguese full-backs he's dynamite going forward but defensively suspect. They're probably hoping he can go on and be the next Carlos for them.

I do rate Gibbs, he's got the potential to be far better then Clichy. It would be a shame if he became another sicknote. Still, I don't think throwing him in the lion's den would be wise. He'd be better going on loan to somewhere like Bolton for a year.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

€30 million plus Garay.

Nevermind Levy, Modric will be gone this summer. He wants Champions League football plus I heard on SSN that he's on £35,000 a week, so if he went to Chelsea/United he could probably double that. And if he's like most footballers, that's what matters most to him.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> €30 million plus Garay.
> 
> Nevermind Levy, Modric will be gone this summer. He wants Champions League football plus I heard on SSN that he's on £35,000 a week, so if he went to Chelsea/United he could probably double that. And if he's like most footballers, that's what matters most to him.


Do Madrid still get money from the Royalty? They seem to have endless pits of money. 

Yea Levy has a Wagecap, which is part of the reason why they've been able to spend so much money. I agree Modric will be gone, but I think it will be 40-45 mill before they decide to play ball. He still has a few years left on his contract and Levy known to be a tough negotiator.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Pastore it is.


Not yet, Rockhead. It's not over until Modric says he is staying at Spurs. Player power is very strong in football these days.

Saying that; Modric isn't a cunt, so I expect him not to kick up a fuss. But let's see.

We need to start looking at wingers now. His name has been thrown around this thread a lot lately, but Hazard would be ideal. Bring him and his fellow Begian team mate; Lukaku and that's good business rite dere.

Edit: :lmao at Tottenham. They expect him to stay when they are only paying him £35k?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

that goal article is frightening. sounds like the board is not in the interest of winning titles, but collecting paychecks.

turrible. and that bit about not contacting Usmanov? WTF? That's just stupid. The man wants to hand over 100 million, let him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> that goal article is frightening. sounds like the board is not in the interest of winning titles, but collecting paychecks.
> 
> turrible. and that bit about not contacting Usmanov? WTF? That's just stupid. The man wants to hand over 100 million, let him.


This. It's coming to the point where I want Usmanvov to take over. He is the 2nd richest man in Europe and the amount he brings to the table could capapult us back to where we belong.

Thing is, would Wenger stay if Usmanov came in? If Usmanov promised not to take part in any dealings then hopefully he would stay. Usmanov & the board would still probably encourage him to spend. Even if Usmanov isn't taking over we should let him give us some cash, he has even said previous that we need to spend.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Sunderland manager Steve Bruce has returned from his family holiday in Portugal to confirm to ESPNsoccernet that the club are closing in on Manchester United duo Wes Brown and John O'Shea.
> 
> Steve Bruce told ESPNsoccernet: "Yes, it looks good, we are very close, Wes Brown is traveling up for talks and we hope to also speak with O'Shea. I would say we are inches away."


More excited for O'Shea than WESLEY but they're both very good additions to the team, and versatle at that. Gibson seems to have gone cold, probably with the signing of Gardner I guess, I'd rather us get a left winger (N'Zogbia plz)


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Jon Staley said:


> I'm probably being unrealistic in hoping that Gibbs gets a chance now that Clichy's gone, being that he's English and all. Until Arsenal implement a British spine to their team then they'll continue to fall short.


Gibbs can't stay fit for longer than a cup of coffee, it's why the choice to let Clichy go is so baffling.

ot that many quality LB's available, and though Clichy has gone off the boil over the last couple of years, he's still a good option beyond some of the rubbish that is out there.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Interested by all these. wont in a trophy without a british spine. If a british spine was that good why are all our national teams shit.

We wont win a trophy till we get rid of shite and replace them with better players regardless of nationality. 

All we need to do is simply write down the players that need to leave our squad and then next to them write down a player for the same position who is better. Sell list on right sign list on left. Instantly better team.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

The whole "Arsenal produce the best young players" is bullshit to begin with.

Fabregas comes along, people go crazy, figures.

I'd guess that if you look at the stats, you'd see more former United youngsters making a name for themselves elsewhere in the top couple of tiers than Arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Ricky Alvarez to Inter.

Apparently, Arsene wouldn't pay the extra 1.5 million. Whether to the club, or the player...I'm not sure. Point is, if Alvarez turns into a world-class player, I'm going to be mightily pissed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Ricky Alvarez to Inter.
> 
> Apparently, Arsene wouldn't pay the extra 1.5 million. Whether to the club, or the player...I'm not sure. Point is, if Alvarez turns into a world-class player, I'm going to be mightily pissed.


£1.5m :lmao Oh Arsenal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

didnt arsenal miss out on cristiano ronaldo because wenger didnt want to pay the higher price sporting wanted for him, wenger needs to realise that sometimes you have to pay a bit over the odds to get players


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Ricky Alvarez to Inter.
> 
> Apparently, Arsene wouldn't pay the extra 1.5 million. Whether to the club, or the player...I'm not sure. Point is, if Alvarez turns into a world-class player, I'm going to be mightily pissed.





Chain Gang solider said:


> £1.5m :lmao Oh Arsenal.


Deal hasn't gone through. Only place reporting it online is goal.com and they think we signed Gervinho 4 weeks before placing a bid. Also the only other person making noises about it is Palermo's chairman and what the deal has to do with him i have no idea.

Not that i expect us to get him. A player tweets how he prays to god he wishes to play for us there no way he'll sign. God forbid Arsene Wenger ever sign someone who actually WANTS to perform for the club.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

also another point. The board are very reluctant to do any form of business with Usmanov. Where they welcome interest from Stan Kroenke (for fucking off David Dein). Usmanovs business partner is still David Dein. (The man who brought both men to the club at different times). And the man who is currently behind the asset stripping through his son Darren. (Nasri, Fabregas, V.Persie, Clichy, Walcott all represented by Darren Dein)

There is a massive power struggle going on at the club and i think Wengers reluctance to spend is partly due to his friendship with David Dein. If we drop down the league the interest from Kroenke could fade then he'll sell his shares to Usmanov who will take over and guess who will be chief exec again. David Dein.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



DeeCee said:


> Gibbs can't stay fit for longer than a cup of coffee, it's why the choice to let Clichy go is so baffling.
> 
> ot that many quality LB's available, and though Clichy has gone off the boil over the last couple of years, he's still a good option beyond some of the rubbish that is out there.


His contract was up in a year so it was sell him now or let him go for nothing. What's so baffling about that?

Yes they have no replacement if Gibbs gets injured which admittedly is something he seems to have perfected the art of but they'e far better selling him for £7m now and using it to put it towards finding a replacement than letting a player who isn't anywhere near his best hang around for a year and then simply walk away. They can pocket the cash now and go after a better option, and it seems that Arsenal fans are more than happy to see the back of him anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Fair enough if the deal hasn't gone through but that does pretty much sound like something Arsene Wenger would do. He just doesn't seem to want to spend money which is just clearly hurting them more than helping them. 

Also apparently we have made an official bid of £15m for Stuart Downing turned down from Aston Villa according to SSN.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Gibbs is a left winger. He's ok to use as a back up full back but we need a recognized one. Hopefully Baines or Enrique.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

With the way things are going, Arsene will lose out on Alavarez (to save extra 50 pounds) just like he lost out on Chicharito, and in Inter or wherever Alavarez goes, he'll turn out to be a young Riquelme, and we know the story from there on.

1.5 million seriously? Who is supposed to replace Cesc? Nasri?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

The young kid we've loaned, Eric Dier is meant to be the future of English Football by all accounts. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ng-star-Sporting-Lisbon--havent-FA-touch.html

Hopefully if we have a deal in place to sign him permanently (if we ever get money) I'll be happy with that, I think us loaning him is more seeing how he'd adapt to English Football rather than take a monetry risk on him.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I notice some Liverpool supporters are getting in a fuss at the thought of Raul being sold. Now, I like him as a player and certainly wouldn't mind it if he stayed but it _would_ make complete sense to sell him at the moment if Aquilani is staying and we're signing Adam. Meireles just hit 28 and came off a season where he was voted PFA Fans' Player of the Year. He's at his optimum value and is only going to get cheaper from now on. Also he can't seem to be able to finish a game in the league due to his fitness levels. 

Again, I reiterate me rating him as a player but selling him would make complete sense. With Aquilani, Adam and Henderson joining for next season, it pretty much makes Raul a luxury player. On top of this you've got FSG implementing their strategy of generally selling players before they start to wane, so it makes even more sense.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I agree about Meireles. He was decent last season but nothing more, and his purple patch tricked a lot of people into thinking he is a top class player. In reality he is a player who seems to be decent in a number of positions but no0t great in any and he is perhaps the most lightweight player I've ever seen, which isn't good for a central midfielder. 

Aquilani is an upgrade and I'd be quite happy if he stayed and Raul left for £13m.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I agree about Meireles. He was decent last season but nothing more, and his purple patch tricked a lot of people into thinking he is a top class player. In reality he is a player who seems to be decent in a number of positions but no0t great in any and he is perhaps the most lightweight player I've ever seen, which isn't good for a central midfielder.
> 
> Aquilani is an upgrade and I'd be quite happy if he stayed and Raul left for £13m.


Yep found myself nodding along with all that. However I do think he plays best as a centre mid. 

On the Aquilani matter I've always thought he's a better player than Raul. People forget but in the 09/10 season whenever Aquilani did play our style of football was immediately improved. He really was the catalyst for any of our pass and move football that season. 

The perfect example of what I'm talking about:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Yep found myself nodding along with all that. However I do think he plays best as a centre mid.
> 
> On the Aquilani matter I've always thought he's a better player than Raul. People forget but in the 09/10 season whenever Aquilani did play our style of football was immediately improved. He really was the catalyst for any of our pass and move football that season.
> 
> The perfect example of what I'm talking about:


I remember that game. He was great against Pompey too, some really great incisive passes.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> didnt arsenal miss out on cristiano ronaldo because wenger didnt want to pay the higher price sporting wanted for him, wenger needs to realise that sometimes you have to pay a bit over the odds to get players


Francis Jeffers disagrees. Fox in les box.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Bring him back, Arsene.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I remember that game. He was great against Pompey too, some really great incisive passes.


Yep, which is exactly why I was so pissed when Hodgson (the genius that he is) decided to loan him out just when he'd gotten over his injury problems. Insanity.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

So the Daily Mail and Sun are insisting Nasri to City is a done deal for £19m and Nasri getting £150k a week. Mirror are reporting he's going nowhere, SkyBet still have United 4/6 favourites.

LOL


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

I really hope we don't lose Nasri/Fab, otherwise we're fucked because Arsene isn't gonna sign a world class player.

We shouldn't have let Clichy go either unless we had a replacement lined up, Traore is too young IMO to be given the responsibility as starting LB.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Arsenal FTW™ said:


> I really hope we don't lose Nasri/Fab, otherwise we're fucked because Arsene isn't gonna sign a world class player.
> 
> We shouldn't have let Clichy go either unless we had a replacement lined up, Traore is too young IMO to be given the responsibility as starting LB.


What about Kieran Gibbs?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Berbarito said:


> So *the Daily Mail and Sun* are insisting Nasri to City is a done deal for £19m and Nasri getting £150k a week. Mirror are reporting he's going nowhere, SkyBet still have United 4/6 favourites.
> 
> LOL


Stopped reading there.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> What about Kieran Gibbs?


Sorry thats who I meant, too tired haha


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Stopped reading there.


I'm not suggesting they're even remotely accurate. Just laughing at the tabloid contradictions. 

There are no reliable sources these days, the fail and Sun are down there with the worst though.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

THE SUN is surely the worst. Although Caughtoffside and Goal.com might have something to say about that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Goal is so garbage, I used to visit there but had to stop. The only one I look at now is ESPNSoccernet. Its great, very accurate.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

At the very least Caughtoffside does report things from other journals. So you can sift through the shit if nothing else.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Damn near all newspapers and report sites fuel garbage. Sometimes they are but more times they chat a load of S. More times I just look at Sky Sports News. They seem to be the most reliable source for everything.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

wenger would be a fool not to sell nasri, if he's going to walk next summer. especially if someone offers 25 million.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

So what is his contract up next year? If so then Yeah sell him now and get money for him while they can. Great price too for someone with a year left. 

Also :lmao at the title. (Y)


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*

Love the thread title :lmao



Chain Gang solider said:


> I just look at Sky Sports News. They seem to be the most reliable source for everything.


I pretty much do the same. A couple mates of mine believe damn near everything that's posted on goal.com so I have to remind them that goal.com reported last summer that Fabregas had already signed his Barca contract. As well as City planning a 90 mil offer for Pique last January.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Valencia have signed Pablo Piatti from Almeria for 7M euros, a pretty handy young player based on what I've seen on TV and know from Football Manager.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Piatti is awesome! I'm so glad we've got him! Especially after losing Joaquin.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Oh fuck, I just realized this probably means Mata's leaving.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Sign him up Kenny! :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I like the in's for Valencia so far: Diego Alves, Parejo, Piatti and Adil Rami who was brought in jan and loaned back to Lille. They lost Chori Dominguez, David Navarro, Manuel Fernandes and Joaquin so far, who apart from Joaquin are deadwood so I think they've done well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

According to SSN Gervinho is having his medical at arsenal at the moment, good signing for them


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Wish we signed Manuel Fernandes back, I bet he's regretting his act of bravado signing for Valencia over Everton now though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Sky Sports reporting that we have made an enquiry to Arsenal about Nasri now. Would welcome him, but Modric should be the primary target.

AVB needs to hurry up and look at the squad, so we can start shipping players like Anelka, Zhirkov, Bosingwa, Paulo Ferreira and possibly a loan move for Kakuta.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd take Zhirkov in a flash, even over N'Zogbia.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ He's a good player. But I think he is a player who needs to be starting to reach the top of his game and he is going to get that at Chelsea. His versatility is a great asset, but if we could get around £9m for him, it'd be nice.

Edit: Fuck off, Falcao!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Well it's supposed to be today that PSG are making a decision on our Erdinc offer. They wanted to wait until Leonardo was appointed, which apparently is today. 

We're desperate for pace up front, so they'd better accept. Don't want to be moving onto plan C.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

savic signs a 4 year deal with us

CLICHY AND SAVIC. CHAMPIONS OF CITY


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



DeeCee said:


> The whole "Arsenal produce the best young players" is bullshit to begin with.
> 
> Fabregas comes along, people go crazy, figures.
> 
> I'd guess that if you look at the stats, you'd see more former United youngsters making a name for themselves elsewhere in the top couple of tiers than Arsenal.





















8*D



united_07 said:


> didnt arsenal miss out on cristiano ronaldo because wenger didnt want to pay the higher price sporting wanted for him, wenger needs to realise that sometimes you have to pay a bit over the odds to get players


Yeah, but you can say that for every club. Think of players other clubs have missed out on too. Arsenal taking the risk on Ronaldo was much bigger than United's risk at the time.



Nige™;9923127 said:


> His contract was up in a year so it was sell him now or let him go for nothing. What's so baffling about that?
> 
> Yes they have no replacement if Gibbs gets injured which admittedly is something he seems to have perfected the art of but they'e far better selling him for £7m now and using it to put it towards finding a replacement than letting a player who isn't anywhere near his best hang around for a year and then simply walk away. They can pocket the cash now and go after a better option, and it seems that Arsenal fans are more than happy to see the back of him anyway.


This.



Renegade™;9924413 said:


> THE SUN is surely the worst. Although Caughtoffside and Goal.com might have something to say about that.


Goal wrote a decent article yesterday 8*D

All 3 are laughable though.



Kiz said:


> savic signs a 4 year deal with us
> 
> CLICHY AND SAVIC. CHAMPIONS OF CITY


Wenger doesn't like Savic. KYLE BARTLEY!


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7022810,00.html

Fuck this.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> I've had it confirmed to me that more than one EPL club is negotiating to buy Juan Mata #JuanMata


That's from Graham Hunter's Twitter, he's fairly reliable (Well, as far as football journalists go).
Arsenal and Liverpool, I suppose.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

wait, arsenal wanted thiago motta?

:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> wait, arsenal wanted thiago motta?
> 
> :lmao












Top player.

Graham Hunter said Barca deal was done for Fab last year. Cunt.

Still want Mata though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Spurs: Take Modric, take Bale, but don't ever take PETER CROUCH (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> More times I just look at Sky Sports News. They seem to be the most reliable source for everything.


Yeah but they sure do like their 'sources'. If you're going for straight up _reliable_, it has to be the BBC. They're basically not allowed to chat shit.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

We are in for Mata. I think Gervinho is here to sign today so hopefully it gets announced later.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Nas said:


> Oh fuck, I just realized this probably means Mata's leaving.


It _just_ hit you?



Joel said:


> AVB needs to hurry up and look at the squad, so we can start shipping players like Anelka, Zhirkov, Bosingwa, Paulo Ferreira and possibly a loan move for Kakuta.


How do you know AVB's not already looking at the squad? I'm 99.9% sure he is, he'd be pretty terrible at his job if he isn't.



Kiz said:


> wait, arsenal wanted thiago motta?
> 
> :lmao


Are you laughing at Thiago Motta the player or the thought of Arsenal signing him?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> We are in for Mata. I think Gervinho is here to sign today so hopefully it gets announced later.


Gerz is going right in my sig if he signs today. BEST STRIKER IN EUROPE. Like kiz :side:

If Mata is to decide between Arsenal and the scousers I'm pretty sure he'll end up in North London.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> How do you know AVB's not already looking at the squad? I'm 99.9% sure he is, he'd be pretty terrible at his job if he isn't.


He said he won't make any decisions before he sees them in training. Chelsea are back in training today.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> If Mata is to decide between Arsenal and the scousers I'm pretty sure he'll end up in North London.


Don't be so sure about that. Liverpool are very much a rising team, Arsenal could easily be interpreted as a sinking ship (even though they're clearly not with how stable the club is) since two of your best players want out. Add that to the fact that it was back in 2005 that Arsenal actually won something and Arsenal doesn't look so appealing. I know Liverpool only won something back in 2006 but it obvious there is a project starting. People saying Liverpool won't be able to sign anyone good cos of no Champions League are kidding themselves. The signing of Suarez (better than Mata) shows that.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Loads of the reliable arsenal blogs say hes here to sign so im expecting it. I think the Mata interest is to show nasri were not being held to ransom. We failed in a last minute bid for Stekelenburg as well apparently.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> He said he won't make any decisions before he sees them in training. Chelsea are back in training today.


There's no doubt he said that to get the players on their toes for training. He must already have a general idea of who he wants to ship out.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Don't be so sure about that. Liverpool are very much a rising team, Arsenal could easily be interpreted as a sinking ship (even though they're clearly not with how stable the club is) since two of your best players want out. Add that to the fact that it was back in 2005 that Arsenal actually won something and Arsenal doesn't look so appealing. I know Liverpool only won something back in 2006 but it obvious there is a project starting. People saying Liverpool won't be able to sign anyone good cos of no Champions League are kidding themselves. The signing of Suarez (better than Mata) shows that.


Suarez will want out soon. He's using you as a stepping stone. The thought of Arsenal being seen as a sinking ship is pretty funny, as you say the condition of the club is very healthy. We are one of the clubs with the brightest of futures in world football. Liverpool could be seen as a bunch of people who like average English players. 

PROJECT LETSGETSOMEENGLISHPLAYERSANDWE'LLDOMINATEWORLDFOOTBALL.

+Fabregas has ALWAYS wanted out and Nasri isn't one of our 2 best players.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> It _just_ hit you?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know AVB's not already looking at the squad? I'm 99.9% sure he is, he'd be pretty terrible at his job if he isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you laughing at Thiago Motta the player or the thought of Arsenal signing him?


thought of arsenal signing him


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

No one else was negotiating with Suarez tho. Being in the Champions League will come into play if one team has it and the other does not. 

Also RVP > Nasri


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

why would mata go to liverpool when he could go to arsenal who are a better team and are in the champions league (like they are every season)

mata > suarez


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> why would mata go to liverpool when he could go to arsenal who are a better team and are in the champions league (like they are every season)


This. Seb randomly comes in and says the truth, most of the time :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> Loads of the reliable arsenal blogs say hes here to sign so im expecting it. I think the Mata interest is to show nasri were not being held to ransom. We failed in a last minute bid for Stekelenburg as well apparently.


I doubt Arsenal will pay what Valencia want. 



Samee said:


> There's no doubt he said that to get the players on their toes for training. He must already have a general idea of who he wants to ship out.


Maybe. But still, nothing is going to happen until at least a week on that front.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Suarez will want out soon. He's using you as a stepping stone.


:lmao



> The thought of Arsenal being seen as a sinking ship is pretty funny. We are one of the clubs with the brightest of futures in world football.


I don't doubt that but how long have Arsenal been saying that?



> Liverpool could be seen as a bunch of people who like average English players.


The only player I'd label as 'average' that we're after is Stewart Downing and even then it's not about how incredible he is as an individual but how he will fit into our squad. Liverpool are clearly building a squad which is flexible and can adapt to many different styles of football. We're after downing for supply for Carroll. Carroll has shown he doesn't need a world class winger to supply him but someone who can beat his man and get a decent cross in. Downing can do exactly that.



> PROJECT LETSGETSOMEENGLISHPLAYERSANDWE'LLDOMINATEWORLDFOOTBALL.


If you think we're only after English players you're mad. The reason most of our links have been to English players is because the club have taken a No Leaks policy (aka the Liverpool Way) since FSG have come in. We've only been seriously linked with English players cos the media have been getting their leaks from those players clubs, not us. It's why we're not being linked with a lot of foreigners (apart from Mata, which is thanks to Balague) unless the players have admitted it themselves, e.g. Zapata and Doni.




Stringer said:


> +Fabregas has ALWAYS wanted out and Nasri isn't one of our 2 best players.


I was talking more about Nasri being one of your best players, not one of your two best players.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

downing is horrific, there's not much more that needs to be said really. liverpool also spent a stackload of money on jordan henderson. they'll need better players than that if they want to get back into the top 4.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> why would mata go to liverpool when he could go to arsenal who are a better team and are in the champions league (like they are every season)


I don't doubt that Mata could and probably will see Arsenal as more appealing but all I'm saying it's not as conclusive as Stringer is liking to make out. Liverpool have surprised in the past with signings, e.g Torres. I know we had Champions League football back then but Torres could've basically gone to any club he wanted to. 



> mata > suarez


And I disagree with this. Mata is a very good prospect but he's not a better player than Suarez. Suarez is someone who could push for a place in Barca's team. That might not sound so right but Suarez fits Barca's type of model player perfectly (so does Mata, but Suarez more so). Suarez could definitely give Pedro a run for his money in that line up.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> downing is horrific


Paul Konchesky is horrific. To call Downing horrific is well overboard. I'm not his biggest fan but can see why Kenny is interested.



> liverpool also spent a stackload of money on jordan henderson. they'll need better players than that if they want to get back into the top 4.


Yeah, £16m is definitely a bit steep for Henderson but if in 5 years he turns out to be a vital player and a fix in the England team, no one will give a shit about his fee. English players come at a premium and there's a reason for that. They are proven in the Premier League and have great resale value. Even if Henderson turns out disappointing we'll still be able to get around £10m for him. Also, English players provide a club with a sense of identity (Gerrard/Carra at Liverpool, Terry/Lampard at Chelsea, Ferdinand/Rooney at United) which is something that Arsenal have lacked. They provide, and I know this is a terrible cliché - bottle. Not when they're all on their own, as we've seen the national team fail countless times but when they're put together with foreign talent they provide the steel in the line up. Also, they're a lot more loyal. They are definitely a lot less likely to fuck off to Barca or Madrid when they come good or to a rival English side (like Torres).


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Charlie Adam deal has been officially announced, subject to a medical and a personal terms (which should be a formality).

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-agree-adam-deal



> Liverpool Football Club today announced they have reached agreement with Blackpool for the transfer of Charlie Adam.
> 
> The player will now travel to Merseyside for a medical and to discuss personal terms.


When you consider that we could be spunking £50m on Adam, Henderson and Downing then it makes for terrible reading. Two very average players and one who although decent, is 27 and not worth £20m. These are the type of signings that Hodgson would have been castrated for but hey ho, I guess I better just trust Kenny's judgement.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I don't doubt that Mata could and probably will see Arsenal as more appealing but all I'm saying it's not as conclusive as Stringer is liking to make out. Liverpool have surprised in the past with signings, e.g Torres. I know we had Champions League football back then but Torres could've basically gone to any club he wanted to.


Thing is; Torres followed Liverpool as a boy and also at that time, you guys had a lot of Spanish influence. It wasn't a hard decision for him.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> And I disagree with this. Mata is a very good prospect but he's not a better player than Suarez. Suarez is someone who could push for a place in Barca's team. That might not sound so right but Suarez fits Barca's type of model player perfectly (so does Mata, but Suarez more so). Suarez could definitely give Pedro a run for his money in that line up.


It's funny you mention Barcelona as they actually tried to sign Mata last season, but didn't have the money. Suarez is a good player but Mata is better. He's been a top player for Valenica for 3 or 4 years.

As for Konchesky, yes, he's also horrific. Downing was at the right level when he was playing for Boro. He's nowhere near top 4 level, even as a squad player.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Paul Konchesky is horrific. To call Downing horrific is well overboard. I'm not his biggest fan but can see why Kenny is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, £16m is definitely a bit steep for Henderson but if in 5 years he turns out to be a vital player and a fix in the England team, no one will give a shit about his fee. English players come at a premium and there's a reason for that. They are proven in the Premier League and have great resale value. Even if Henderson turns out disappointing we'll still be able to get around £10m for him. Also, English players provide a club with a sense of identity (Gerrard/Carra at Liverpool, Terry/Lampard at Chelsea, Ferdinand/Rooney at United) which is something that Arsenal have lacked. They provide, and I know this is a terrible cliché - *bottle*. Not when they're all on their own, as we've seen the national team fail countless times but when they're put together with foreign talent they provide the steel in the line up. Also, they're a lot more loyal. They are definitely a lot less likely to fuck off to Barca or Madrid when they come good or to a rival English side (like Torres).


:lmao at Henderson having any bottle, the lads scared to tackle half the time. I should know, I've screamed it at him plenty times during games. All he'll provide is a good delivery of the ball, and even then I think you could do far better for the price, which'll be higher than £16mil now that we don't want Ngog any more.

Not that I'm complaining we got so much for him, I was over the moon.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Charlie Adam deal has been officially announced, subject to a medical and a personal terms (which should be a formality).
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-agree-adam-deal
> 
> 
> 
> When you consider that we could be spunking £50m on Adam, Henderson and Downing then it makes for terrible reading. Two very average players and one who although decent, is 27 and not worth £20m. These are the type of signings that Hodgson would have been castrated for but hey ho, I guess I better just trust Kenny's judgement.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> :lmao at Henderson having any bottle, the lads scared to tackle half the time. I should know, I've screamed it at him plenty times during games. All he'll provide is a good delivery of the ball, and even then I think you could do far better for the price, which'll be higher than £16mil now that we don't want Ngog any more.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining we got so much for him, I was over the moon.


Typical North East fan. You praise a player to the fucking hilt and give them demi-God status, but as soon as they realise they can do better and fuck off then you say that they were shit anyway.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> downing is horrific, there's not much more that needs to be said really. liverpool also spent a stackload of money on jordan henderson. they'll need better players than that if they want to get back into the top 4.


this. yes, he can cross, but even that is average. You can't have a player who only has one average attribute in a team with top 4 ambitions.



Samee said:


> And I disagree with this. Mata is a very good prospect but he's not a better player than Suarez. Suarez is someone who could push for a place in Barca's team. That might not sound so right but Suarez fits Barca's type of model player perfectly (so does Mata, but Suarez more so). Suarez could definitely give Pedro a run for his money in that line up.


Pedro is better than Suarez. Both top players though, no doubt.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Liverpool-striker-Luis-Suarez-I-dream-of-playing-for-Barcelona-article755833.html

:lmao



MMN said:


> Charlie Adam deal has been officially announced, subject to a medical and a personal terms (which should be a formality).
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-agree-adam-deal
> 
> 
> 
> When you consider that we could be spunking £50m on Adam, Henderson and Downing then it makes for terrible reading. Two very average players and one who although decent, is 27 and not worth £20m. These are the type of signings that Hodgson would have been castrated for but hey ho, I guess I better just trust Kenny's judgement.


Another English player. :shocked:

Liverpool surely have no budget left to spend on some good players.

MATA, OVER HERE.



MMN said:


> Typical North East fan. You praise a player to the fucking hilt and give them demi-God status, but as soon as they realise they can do better and fuck off then you say that they were shit anyway.


I know Sunderland fans who said what's all the fuss about when he was playing for them. He just isn't good.


Mata is the perfect player for both Arsenal & Liverpool. Would be over the moon if we bought him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ Agreed, Pedro is superior to Suarez.

Suarez is a potentially great player but he's already becoming overrated in typical Liverpool fashion. It makes me cringe sometimes when I see fellow LFC fans calling him one of the best in the world.


Stringer said:


> Another English player. :shocked:
> 
> Liverpool surely have no budget left to spend on some good players.
> 
> MATA, OVER HERE.


Enjoy replacing Cesc and Nasri with Gervinho, bro.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i assume most players would dream of playing for barca


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Typical North East fan. You praise a player to the fucking hilt and give them demi-God status, but as soon as they realise they can do better and fuck off then you say that they were shit anyway.


I've never once claimed Henderson was a demi-god. He very much split opinions for the fans last year because he's afraid to get stuck in. I'd love him to do well, as I would all local lads. But to claim he'll offer some steel to Liverpool is steep at best right now, unless Kenny can work magic on him. 

I'm not blaming him for leaving, it was a good deal for all concerned and if he wants to become a better player he needed to get out of Sunderland where he was scrutinized and placed under far too much pressure. Besides, we're spending the money we got for him seemingly well, so its not like we'll suffer greatly from him leaving.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> ^ Agreed, Pedro is superior to Suarez.
> 
> Suarez is a potentially great player but he's already becoming overrated in typical Liverpool fashion. It makes me cringe sometimes when I see fellow LFC fans calling him one of the best in the world.
> 
> *Enjoy replacing Cesc and Nasri with Gervinho, bro.*


Cesc is irreplacable Nasri definitely is. SEE MATA.

Agreed with the Suarez thing though.

Enjoy replacing Torres with CARROLL.



Kiz said:


> i assume most players would dream of playing for barca


yeah, but when they start talkign about other clubs you know there is something up.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Cesc is irreplacable Nasri definitely is. SEE MATA.
> 
> Agreed with the Suarez thing though.
> 
> Enjoy replacing Torres with CARROLL.


We actually replaced Torres with Suarez and CARROLL. I really like CARROLL as a player too, so you won't see any moaning about that from me. I think he'll have a great season in 11/12.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Typical North East fan. You praise a player to the fucking hilt and give them demi-God status, but as soon as they realise they can do better and fuck off then you say that they were shit anyway.


We're not all like that you know.........we didn't give him a demi-god status at the club :lmao. Don't get me wrong the lad was alright at times, but he didn't have the bottle especially in the Tyne/Wear derbies last term and his a hometown lad. If he didn't have the bottle for those matches, how can he for any other? 

(P.S most Sunderland fans rode his dick after he scored 2 goals past Wigan, not me....... i had Gyan to score 2 in that match).


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> We're not all like that you know.........we didn't give him a demi-god status at the club :lmao. Don't get me wrong the lad was alright at times, but he didn't have the bottle especially in the Tyne/Wear derbies last term and his a hometown lad. If he didn't have the bottle for those matches, how can he for any other?
> 
> (P.S most Sunderland fans rode his dick after he scored 2 goals past Wigan, not me....... i had Gyan to score 2 in that match).


Even so, he was still rated as a great young talent by your lot but now that you've sold him apparently you've mugged us and he's a crap player.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Charlie Adam deal has been officially announced, subject to a medical and a personal terms (which should be a formality).
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/reds-agree-adam-deal


Bout feckin time!



> When you consider that we could be spunking £50m on Adam, Henderson and Downing then it makes for terrible reading. Two very average players and one who although decent, is 27 and not worth £20m. These are the type of signings that Hodgson would have been castrated for but hey ho, I guess I better just trust Kenny's judgement.


It shouldn't really matter to us how much money is being spent. FSG, Kenny and Comolli aren't stupid. If all we had was £50m I'm sure we wouldn't be paying so much for these players. Henderson is £16m, Adam has been touted at £9m and I seriously doubt we'll actually pay £20m for Downing, we seem pretty unwilling to pay £15m so I guess we'll just move on from him. 



Seb said:


> It's funny you mention Barcelona as they actually tried to sign Mata last season, but didn't have the money. Suarez is a good player but Mata is better. He's been a top player for Valenica for 3 or 4 years.


I know Barca wanted Mata but it was clear they wanted him as a squad player. He wouldn't get into the starting line-up. What I was saying that was Suarez would push Pedro for a starting place and there's no reason to doubt that. Individually speaking Pedro isn't a phenomenal player but he fits Barca very well. Suarez has all of Pedro's attributes and then some.

Also, Mata being a top player for Valencia for 3 years doesn't make him better than Suarez. 



> As for Konchesky, yes, he's also horrific. Downing was at the right level when he was playing for Boro. He's nowhere near top 4 level, even as a squad player.


So you think Downing is a Championship-quality player? 



Shepard said:


> :lmao at Henderson having any bottle, the lads scared to tackle half the time. I should know, I've screamed it at him plenty times during games.


I wasn't talking about Henderson specifically but English players in general. Also, he's still only 20 so he's got enough years ahead of him to develop some steel in his game. He will be learning from Gerrard after all.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ LOL pedro is miles better than suarez. it's a joke to think suarez would walk right into that barcelona team. and yes, performing consistently for valencia is better than having one great season with ajax and a semi decent world cup.

god imagine if liverpool had downing and adam and henderson in their midfield. ouch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

when did riise to fulham get confirmed?  just saw that it was.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> We're not all like that you know.........we didn't give him a demi-god status at the club :lmao. Don't get me wrong the lad was alright at times, but he didn't have the bottle especially in the Tyne/Wear derbies last term and his a hometown lad. If he didn't have the bottle for those matches, how can he for any other?
> 
> (P.S most Sunderland fans rode his dick after he scored 2 goals past Wigan, not me....... i had Gyan to score 2 in that match).


I had Gyan down for first goal in that, bastard scored second :no:



MMN said:


> Even so, he was still rated as a great young talent by your lot but now that you've sold him apparently you've mugged us and he's a crap player.


He's a potential talent, still is. But the comparisons made by most of the media hyping him up is ridiculous and will only lead to a higher fall for the lad if he doesn't produce results. But he does have the capabilities to be a great player, he just doesn't show it on a regular enough basis.

I mean for us last year he scored a total of three goals and seemed to immediately lose form after his England cap and more media attention on himself. Hardly 'the next Gerrard' as I read somewhere.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> We're not all like that you know.........we didn't give him a demi-god status at the club :lmao. Don't get me wrong the lad was alright at times, but he didn't have the bottle especially in the Tyne/Wear derbies last term and his a hometown lad. If he didn't have the bottle for those matches, how can he for any other?
> 
> (P.S most Sunderland fans rode his dick after he scored 2 goals past Wigan, not me....... i had Gyan to score 2 in that match).


And those fans who were on his back are absolute bells. He was only 19 at the time. What you said merely backs up MMN's perception of North East fans.



MMN said:


> Even so, he was still rated as a great young talent by your lot but now that you've sold him apparently you've mugged us and he's a crap player.


Exactly.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

*Reina

Johnson - Carragher - NEW CB - NEW LB

Adam

Gerrard - Henderson

Downing - Carroll - Suarez*​
What a team, Jeff.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Another English player. :shocked:
> 
> Liverpool surely have no budget left to spend on some good players.


Are you saying Charlie Adam is English? He's Scottish.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Liverpool's dream midfield. So jealous 

Downing-Adam-Henderson



Silent Alarm said:


> Are you saying Charlie Adam is English? He's Scottish.


British. All hype.

:lmao at MMN's team for next season. Top 4 awaits!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Are you saying Charlie Adam is English? He's Scottish.


it's not like there's a difference 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool's dream midfield. So jealous
> 
> Downing-Adam-Henderson


Once we get Champions League we'll be able to go for the Denilson and Diabys of this world.

Downing won't be playing in midfield either, SON. He'll be on the wing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Champions League never again.

Europa League.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> *Reina
> 
> Johnson - Carragher - NEW CB - NEW LB
> 
> Adam
> 
> Gerrard - Henderson
> 
> Downing - Carroll - Suarez*​
> What a team, Jeff.


that doesnt look too bad actually. gerrard is still a good player, and henderson will learn from him. downing providing crosses to big ANDEH and suarez there as a poacher if it doesnt go in. adam is probably the weak link in the team, but the fee is only 7-8 mil and could work out well. if liverpool are able to sign cissokho at left back then that's a good team.

not sure why you need a new cb but i presume you've forgotten agger.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Once we get Champions League we'll be able to go for the Denilson and Diabys of this world.


arsenal have wilshere, fabregas and nasri though. plus i'd take diaby over adam/henderson/downing. henderson is the only good signing of the three and he's relatively unproven for the price he cost.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

What's with the North East hate in here :hmm: Don't tell me it was because he said something negative about Henderson?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> that doesnt look too bad actually. gerrard is still a good player, and henderson will learn from him. downing providing crosses to big ANDEH and suarez there as a poacher if it doesnt go in. adam is probably the weak link in the team, but the fee is only 7-8 mil and could work out well. if liverpool are able to sign cissokho at left back then that's a good team.
> 
> not sure why you need a new cb but i presume you've forgotten agger.


Agger is a fucking liability and I'd cash in on him this summer whilst we still can. He's proven that despite his talent he cannot be relied upon to stay fit. Though if you believe what a lot of LFC fans say then he's ONE OF THE BEST IN THE WORLD.




Seb said:


> arsenal have wilshere, *fabregas* and *nasri* though.


Not for long.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Pedro is better than Suarez. Both top players though, no doubt.


I think that's debatable. 



> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/news/Liverpool-striker-Luis-Suarez-I-dream-of-playing-for-Barcelona-article755833.html
> 
> :lmao


No surprises there, he's Latin. I really don't see what you have to laugh about since your captain hasn't made it a secret how much he wants to play for Barca.



> Another English player. :shocked:


He's Scottish.



> Liverpool surely have no budget left to spend on some good players.


How would you know?



> I know Sunderland fans who said what's all the fuss about when he was playing for them. He just isn't good.


Yeah and they'd be the same type of 'fan' who was slaughtering Lucas not too long ago. Some people just can't see quality until it's screaming in their face.



> Mata is the perfect player for both Arsenal & Liverpool. Would be over the moon if we bought him.


Yep, Mata is quality and would fit either of us well.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I think that's debatable.


It's not, really. I love Suarez as much as the next guy, but Pedro has been outstanding for the last two seasons and has been one of the key reasons for the success of the best team in the world. There's no reason why Suarez can't become better than him, but for now he isn't.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Liverpool used to have Alonso + Mascherano + Torres. Now in their places they have Adam + Henderson + Carroll.

Liverpool are not going to get top 4 unless they buy another couple of quality players (so not Downing).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If you start the Lucas love, I riot.

+how do Liverpool have that much money left? It is very likely Kenny just wants English (British :side players and get them all early.






Yeah, it's still the best video on the net.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ The "Poznan" is one of the most embarrassing things in football.


Stringer said:


> If you start the Lucas love, I riot.
> 
> +how do Liverpool have that much money left? It is very likely Kenny just wants English (British :side players and get them all early.


No one knows how much money we have. But what we do know is that we'll be in for a centre back, a left back and atleast one, maybe two, wide players. That means we're bound to spend quite a lot more after we've brought in Adam.

Maybe Kenny is signing all the domestic-based players first before moving onto any players based on the continent that he wants? Who knows. To be honest I'm just glad we're not going bankrupt and that we're able to sign players at all, which is why I'm not too bothered when people go "LOL Liverpool". I have perspective.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

liverpool have only brought in henderson and adam so far, for a combined total of probably around 25 mil. there would still be enough money left (if they dont spend it on downing)


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

How is Charlie Adam going to have any influence on our play in Stevie still insists on taking all set pieces?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> *Reina
> 
> Johnson - Carragher - NEW CB - NEW LB
> 
> Adam
> 
> Gerrard - Henderson
> 
> Downing - Carroll - Suarez*​
> What a team, Jeff.


 *Reina

Johnson - Carragher - Agger - Enrique

Lucas

Meireles - Gerrard

Kuyt - - - - - - - - Suarez

Carroll​*
That will be our absolute starting 11 in my opinion unless we sign Mata and if that's the case he takes Kuyt's place. Henderson will be a squad player his first season and Adam will be handy for teams like Wigan who struggle to split open. Downing will be used for the likes of Stoke where we need to get supply to Carroll's head. Saying that though, I can't see us signing Downing any more.

Oh and if Aquilani stays I can see him displacing Meireles.



Stringer said:


> Champions League never again.
> 
> Europa League.


You're deluded.



MMN said:


> Agger is a fucking liability and I'd cash in on him this summer whilst we still can. He's proven that despite his talent he cannot be relied upon to stay fit. Though if you believe what a lot of LFC fans say then he's ONE OF THE BEST IN THE WORLD.


He is a liability and if a good offer came in I'd be tempted to sell but I think he deserves one more season for his loyalty. Also, a good pre-season and an entire summer with the Aussie medical team won't hurt. Also, he definitely has the potential to be one of the best in Europe.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Cissokho - bidding war.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Anyway, Liverpool are getting Adam so that means we've dodged a fat bullet so.....phew.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> Liverpool used to have Alonso + Mascherano + Torres. Now in their places they have Adam + Henderson + Carroll.


It's not specifically about the individual quality of player but how they fit the club's system. It's how they play as a team. Not saying that Alonso, Masch and Torres weren't phenomenal but they were a team gunning for the title. We're gunning for the Top 4.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

*Reina

Johnson - Carragher - Agger - ???

Aquilani

Henderson - Gerrard

Suarez - - - - - - - - Mata

Carroll​*
Steer clear of Downing. Lucas is horrible. Adam, Meireles and Kuyt are good squad players.

Problem being Mata and Suarez play in the exact same position. I'd say this team is Liverpool's best chance of challenging top 4.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> *Reina
> 
> Johnson - Carragher - Agger - Enrique
> 
> Lucas
> 
> Meireles - Gerrard
> 
> Kuyt - - - - - - - - Suarez
> 
> Carroll​*
> That will be our absolute starting 11 in my opinion unless we sign Mata and if that's the case he takes Kuyt's place. Henderson will be a squad player his first season and Adam will be handy for teams like Wigan who struggle to split open. Downing will be used for the likes of Stoke where we need to get supply to Carroll's head. Saying that though, I can't see us signing Downing any more.
> 
> Oh and if Aquilani stays I can see him displacing Meireles.


I don't see Meireles starting at all, infact I'm not sure he'll stay at the club. The same with Aquilani. Lucas and Kuyt could start a lot of games, but I don't think Kenny will buy Henderson and Adam just to use them as squad players.

As for Downing, he'll start every week if he signs and I have no doubt about that.





Samee said:


> He is a liability and if a good offer came in I'd be tempted to sell but I think he deserves one more season for his loyalty. Also, a good pre-season and an entire summer with the Aussie medical team won't hurt. Also, he definitely has the potential to be one of the best in Europe.


His loyalty? Yeah, reward him for staying with us and collecting a hefty salary while he sits on the fucking treatment table. Cheers Danny, good effort lar.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> It's not, really. I love Suarez as much as the next guy, but Pedro has been outstanding for the last two seasons and has been one of the key reasons for the success of the best team in the world. There's no reason why Suarez can't become better than him, but for now he isn't.


It's more down to the team he's in. I don't doubt his quality but if he was playing for Tottenham there's no way he'd be anywhere near as impressive. He plays so well cos he fits their system so well. Suarez has all of Pedro's attributes plus he's a more skilful, innovative and creative player to boot.



Stringer said:


> If you start the Lucas love, I riot.














MMN said:


> No one knows how much money we have. But what we do know is that we'll be in for a centre back, a left back and atleast one, maybe two, wide players. That means we're bound to spend quite a lot more after we've brought in Adam.
> 
> Maybe Kenny is signing all the domestic-based players first before moving onto any players based on the continent that he wants? Who knows. To be honest I'm just glad we're not going bankrupt and that we're able to sign players at all, which is why I'm not too bothered when people go "LOL Liverpool". I have perspective.


Yes.



MMN said:


> How is Charlie Adam going to have any influence on our play in Stevie still insists on taking all set pieces?


To be fair to Stevie he seems to step aside when there is a better set piece taker. Like Meireles last season and Aurelio whenever he's fit. One of Adam's main attributes are his corners, I'm sure he'll be taking them next season when he's playing.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> It's more down to the team he's in. I don't doubt his quality but if he was playing for Tottenham there's no way he'd be anywhere near as impressive. He plays so well cos he fits their system so well. Suarez has all of Pedro's attributes plus he's a more skilful, innovative and creative player to boot.


This is almost laughable. Pedro has been one of the best players in that Barcelona team for the past two years, scoring a lot of goals, and a lot of goals in big important games. Suarez is nowhere near Pedro. He's had one decent/good half of a season for Liverpool, that's probably the best thing on his resume. I like Suarez but you're overrating him enormously.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> This is almost laughable. Pedro has been one of the best players in that Barcelona team for the past two years, scoring a lot of goals, and a lot of goals in big important games. Suarez is nowhere near Pedro. He's had one decent/good half of a season for Liverpool, that's probably the best thing on his resume. I like Suarez but you're overrating him enormously.


I agree with this and I'm a Liverpool fan.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> *Reina
> 
> Johnson - Carragher - Agger - ???
> 
> Aquilani
> 
> Henderson - Gerrard
> 
> Suarez - - - - - - - - Mata
> 
> Carroll​*


Aquilani is not a holding midfielder. That team would get slaughtered as a result. Henderson will not be starting.



> Lucas is horrible.


The fact that anyone can still believe this is mind boggling.



MMN said:


> I don't see Meireles starting at all, infact I'm not sure he'll stay at the club. The same with Aquilani. Lucas and Kuyt could start a lot of games, but I don't think Kenny will buy Henderson and Adam just to use them as squad players.


If Meireles stays I think he'll begin the season in the starting line up. It'll be up to Aquilani, Adam and Henderson to displace him. 

Henderson has been bought for the future so he'll be eased in instead of immediately being given a starting place. And I still see Adam starting the season as a squad player. 



> As for Downing, he'll start every week if he signs and I have no doubt about that.


Not with Kuyt around.



> His loyalty? Yeah, reward him for staying with us and collecting a hefty salary while he sits on the fucking treatment table. Cheers Danny, good effort lar.


That's being terribly unfair to Danny. He could've left last summer when we were very much a sinking ship but he was one of the first to come and express his loyalty to the cause. I believe his words were 'I'm no rat leaving the ship'. He's got the passion to play for the club, and with the whole Torres debacle, we all know how we need players who want to play for us. 

And it's not his choice to get injured so often. Just because he gets injured doesn't mean his disloyal.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I never said he was a holding midfielder. Aquilani plays in front of the defence and dictates play, the same position Adam played for Blackpool actually. He's basically a shit version of Andre Pirlo.

Lucas hasn't done anything to convince me he isn't terrible. He's even worse than Ramires.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

sorry, but the SAVIC/KOMPANY/BOYATA/COCAINE KOLO dream team at in defense is godly


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> He is a liability and if a good offer came in I'd be tempted to sell but I think he deserves one more season for his loyalty. Also, a good pre-season and an entire summer with the Aussie medical team won't hurt. *Also, he definitely has the potential to be one of the best in Europe.*


:lmao



Seb said:


> This is almost laughable. Pedro has been one of the best players in that Barcelona team for the past two years, scoring a lot of goals, and a lot of goals in big important games. Suarez is nowhere near Pedro. He's had one decent/good half of a season for Liverpool, that's probably the best thing on his resume. I like Suarez but you're overrating him enormously.


This.


The only reason Liverpool rate Lucas is that he was absolute shit, but has now gone slightly better. Liverpool fans for you.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd take Lucas at Arsenal in a heart-beat. He's a quality player. From what I saw of Liverpool last season, I dare say he's was their best player for the season. Can't understand how anyone thinks he's horrible. On the otherhand I don't rate Meireles at all. A couple of great goals papered over what otherwise was a poor season for him in which he didn't look comfortable in any of the positions he was played in.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> This is almost laughable. Pedro has been one of the best players in that Barcelona team for the past two years, scoring a lot of goals, and a lot of goals in big important games. Suarez is nowhere near Pedro. He's had one decent/good half of a season for Liverpool, that's probably the best thing on his resume. I like Suarez but you're overrating him enormously.


I don't think you're understanding what I'm saying. I'm not doubting Pedro's quality or his importance to Barca but I think he's the most replaceable from their front 3. Like I've said, he's been so impressive cos of how well he fits into Barca and the quality around him. If he was at Tottenham, he wouldn't be anywhere near as impressive. I'm repeating myself here but Suarez has everything Pedro has plus he's a more creative and destructive player. 

Also to say having half a decent season with Liverpool being the best thing on his resume makes me question how much you really know about Suarez. Scoring 49 goals in 48 games in a season for Ajax isn't to bad is it? And don't say 'Well, it was the Dutch league...' since not many players score that many goals there. Also he had a very impressive World Cup. He proved he's got what it takes on the World Stage. Plus, 18 goals in 40 odd appearances for Uruguay ain't too shabby.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Aquilani is not a holding midfielder. That team would get slaughtered as a result. Henderson will not be starting.


Agreed. Aquilani even has to play alongside a destroyer, such as Melo, in Serie A because they even think he's lightweight in Italy, nevermind in England.





Samee said:


> The fact that anyone can still believe this is mind boggling.


I don't think they watch football mate.




Samee said:


> If Meireles stays I think he'll begin the season in the starting line up. It'll be up to Aquilani, Adam and Henderson to displace him.
> 
> Henderson has been bought for the future so he'll be eased in instead of immediately being given a starting place. And I still see Adam starting the season as a squad player.


I tend to agree about Henderson but I disagree in regards to Adam and Meireles. Raul was a Roy signing and Adam is a player that Kenny seems to be extremely keen on. So if he has a choice between Raul and Adam I think he'll choose Adam every time.



Samee said:


> Not with Kuyt around.


I see Kuyt competing with Suarez and Carroll, not the wide players. Downing will be a definite starter if he signs and you can quote me on that!




Samee said:


> That's being terribly unfair to Danny. He could've left last summer when we were very much a sinking ship but he was one of the first to come and express his loyalty to the cause. I believe his words were 'I'm no rat leaving the ship'. He's got the passion to play for the club, and with the whole Torres debacle, we all know how we need players who want to play for us.
> 
> And it's not his choice to get injured so often. Just because he gets injured doesn't mean his disloyal.


Sure he shows passion and wants to play for us, which is good. But at the end of the day that isn't enough to merit keeping him. He's on big wages and he is fit for a handful of games each season. We need to get rid of him for a decent fee whilst we still can because he'll never get over his injuries and his value will continue to decrease.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> I never said he was a holding midfielder. Aquilani plays in front of the defence and dictates play, the same position Adam played for Blackpool actually. He's basically a shit version of Andre Pirlo.


But Liverpool (most teams) need a holding midfielder. 



> Lucas hasn't done anything to convince me he isn't terrible. He's even worse than Ramires.


fpalm



Stringer said:


> :lmao


What's there to laugh about? To say Agger has the *potential* to be one of the best in Europe isn't so ridiculous.



Bananas said:


> I'd take Lucas at Arsenal in a heart-beat. He's a quality player. From what I saw of Liverpool last season, I dare say he's was their best player for the season. Can't understand how anyone thinks he's horrible.


Thank you, some sense finally.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i like lucas. want to swap for garry barry?


----------



## Jon Staley

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Adam will be a fantastic signing for them. Really hope Liverpool do well this season. Loathed them under Benitez but Dalglish deserves respect and admiration for what he's done. Hope to see Kelly, Flanagan, Spearing, Robinson, Henderson, Adam and Carroll all flourish this season.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I don't think you're understanding what I'm saying. I'm not doubting Pedro's quality or his importance to Barca but I think he's the most replaceable from their front 3. Like I've said, he's been so impressive cos of how well he fits into Barca and the quality around him. If he was at Tottenham, he wouldn't be anywhere near as impressive. I'm repeating myself here but Suarez has everything Pedro has plus he's a more creative and destructive player.
> 
> Also to say having half a decent season with Liverpool being the best thing on his resume makes me question how much you really know about Suarez. Scoring 49 goals in 48 games in a season for Ajax isn't to bad is it? And don't say 'Well, it was the Dutch league...' since not many players score that many goals there. Also he had a very impressive World Cup. He proved he's got what it takes on the World Stage. Plus, 18 goals in 40 odd appearances for Uruguay ain't too shabby.


You're talking nonsense. Of course he's the most replaceable in their front three. They've got the best player in the world, Messi, and the best goalscorer in the world, Villa, as well as Pedro in their front three. That's no stain on Pedro at all. Suarez is nowhere near as good as Pedro.

I referenced Suarez's goal scoring and great season for Ajax earlier. You're spot on, it is only the Dutch League, a low quality league where Mateja Kezman broke all the goal scoring records a few years ago. A league where Steve Mclaren of all people can take a mid table club to the title in his second season. When was the last time Ajax, or in fact any Dutch team, did anything significant in Europe? Suarez had a decent World Cup, in a team carried by Diego Forlan. Pedro WON the World Cup.

Perdo and Suarez don't even play in the same position anyway. There isn't a single player in the Liverpool team that would get in the Barcelona team.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I don't think they watch football mate.


It's embarrassing ain't it?



> I tend to agree about Henderson but I disagree in regards to Adam and Meireles. Raul was a Roy signing and Adam is a player that Kenny seems to be extremely keen on. So if he has a choice between Raul and Adam I think he'll choose Adam every time.


Can definitely see where you're coming from with the whole Adam/Meireles thing. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.



> I see Kuyt competing with Suarez and Carroll, not the wide players. Downing will be a definite starter if he signs and you can quote me on that!


Suarez is a definite starter no matter what. Kuyt won't be competing with him. Also, if Downing signs, it'll be for Carroll so I doubt Kuyt will be competing with Carroll while Downing is still in the line up. 

I think Kenny is building a squad which can play to styles of football. One being the direct English style of play with Adam threading through Downing to cross for Carroll (against the likes of Stoke) and the other being a Pass and Move style with players like Suarez, Gerrard, Maxi, Kuyt, Aquilani (or whoever we sign, there will definitely be some signings in this mould) all interchanging and such.



> Sure he shows passion and wants to play for us, which is good. But at the end of the day that isn't enough to merit keeping him. He's on big wages and he is fit for a handful of games each season. We need to get rid of him for a decent fee whilst we still can because he'll never get over his injuries and his value will continue to decrease.


Yeah I agree with the whole selling him cos of his injury issues, I just took issue with you giving him stick for being injured. Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing him sold but I think we should give him one more season cos we look like such a better when he plays. His coolness rubs off on the entire team.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I don't think you're understanding what I'm saying. I'm not doubting Pedro's quality or his importance to Barca but I think he's the most replaceable from their front 3. Like I've said, he's been so impressive cos of how well he fits into Barca and the quality around him. If he was at Tottenham, he wouldn't be anywhere near as impressive. I'm repeating myself here but Suarez has everything Pedro has plus he's a more creative and destructive player.
> 
> Also to say having half a decent season with Liverpool being the best thing on his resume makes me question how much you really know about Suarez. Scoring 49 goals in 48 games in a season for Ajax isn't to bad is it? And don't say 'Well, it was the Dutch league...' since not many players score that many goals there. Also he had a very impressive World Cup. He proved he's got what it takes on the World Stage. Plus, 18 goals in 40 odd appearances for Uruguay ain't too shabby.


Pedro would be quality anywhere. How do you know he wouldn't? He has come through the Barca set up so he is ready made for them. Hardly anything to be critical of.










IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Yeah I agree with the whole selling him cos of his injury issues, I just took issue with you giving him stick for being injured. Personally, I wouldn't mind seeing him sold but I think we should give him one more season cos we look like such a better when he plays. His coolness rubs off on the entire team.


Don't get me wrong, I like Agger as a player. But when you have to use the term "when fit" in relation to a player then you know something isn't right and even though I'd love him to stay, get fit and become a fixture in the team, I just don't see it happening.

I agree in regards to the impact he has on the team though. Because Pepe and the midfield know that Agger is comfortable on the ball they are happy to play it short to him, even if he is tightly marked, because they know he'll be able to control it and make a simple pass. This means we keep possession a lot better as a team and the midfield gain more confidence, allowing us to dominate proceedings.Compare that to Soto or Skrtel who are clumsy and will hoof the ball whenever they get it, this means that Pepe and the midfield have no confidence in passing to them and end up hoofing it themselves.

I think it's crucial that any centre back we sign this summer is comfortable on the ball. Especially if they'll be playing alongside CARRA.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> Suarez is nowhere near as good as Pedro.


You're talking as if I'm comparing Joe Cole to Messi.



> a low quality league where Mateja Kezman broke all the goal scoring records a few years ago.


I knew exactly that you'd bring up Kezman and regret not mentioning it in my post. Kezman was great in Holland but he never did on the international stage.



> A league where Steve Mclaren of all people can take a mid table club to the title in his second season. When was the last time Ajax, or in fact any Dutch team, did anything significant in Europe?


I'm not doubting the shitness of the Dutch league, I was pointing out how Suarez record is phenomenal, even for a shit league. Your point about Kezman is a good one but I've responded to that.




> Suarez had a decent World Cup, in a team carried by Diego Forlan. Pedro WON the World Cup.


Suarez was much more than decent at the World Cup. To say Forlan carried that team is ridiculous when they also had Suarez and Cavani apart of their strike-force. Forlan was certainly their most impressive player, but he didn't carry them. 

Pedro may have won the World Cup (with Spain might I add) but Suarez still got to the semis with a team people wouldn't have predicted to even get passed the first knock-out round. Individually, Suarez was more impressive at the World Cup than Pedro.



> Perdo and Suarez don't even play in the same position anyway.


Pedro is a wide forward and Suarez played most of his Ajax days as a wide forward. He also plays there for Uruguay.



> There isn't a single player in the Liverpool team that would get in the Barcelona team.


I think that's a pretty fair statement to make but I reckon Reina and Suarez make cases.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Suarez had a better World Cup than Pedro (where his handball was his most telling contribution)?

I'm done.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

In short: Suarez is a very good player but Pedro has proven himself to be better in recent seasons. There is no reason why Suarez can't become better but for now he isn't.

Now can we please stop this tedium?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Pedro would be quality anywhere. How do you know he wouldn't? He has come through the Barca set up so he is ready made for them. Hardly anything to be critical of.


That's a fair comment but why I think Pedro wouldn't be as impressive anywhere else is because of how well he fits into Barca's style of play. All his attributes mean he shines brilliantly at Barca. 

This is getting away from my original point. I never said Pedro was a shit player. All I said was Suarez has all Pedro's attributes as well as being a more creative player and on that basis I think he would stake a claim to displace Pedro in Barca's line up. That is all.



> IMPRESSIVE!


Look mate, you're just becoming annoying. I can respect the likes of Seb (even though I disagree with him) cos at least he gets across his points well. You on the other hand just result to cheap wind up attempts when you can't get your point across. I see now why MMN gets so annoyed at my overuse of memes.



MMN said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Agger as a player. But when you have to use the term "when fit" in relation to a player then you know something isn't right and even though I'd love him to stay, get fit and become a fixture in the team, I just don't see it happening.


Yep, like I said, I wouldn't be against selling him for a good fee.



> I agree in regards to the impact he has on the team though. Because Pepe and the midfield know that Agger is comfortable on the ball they are happy to play it short to him, even if he is tightly marked, because they know he'll be able to control it and make a simple pass. This means we keep possession a lot better as a team and the midfield gain more confidence, allowing us to dominate proceedings.Compare that to Soto or Skrtel who are clumsy and will hoof the ball whenever they get it, this means that Pepe and the midfield have no confidence in passing to them and end up hoofing it themselves.


To be honest, I think Skrtel's rather decent on the ball. No where near Agger's level though.



> I think it's crucial that any centre back we sign this summer is comfortable on the ball. Especially if they'll be playing alongside CARRA.


Agreed.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> In short: Suarez is a very good player but Pedro has proven himself to be better in recent seasons. There is no reason why Suarez can't become better but for now he isn't.
> 
> Now can we please stop this tedium?


I think that's fair. Lets put this to rest lads, we're not changing each other's minds.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Pedro is in the Barcelona team because he deserves to be there. He ousted Thierry Henry from that line up.

As for the World Cup, Uruguay knocked out South Korea, and then via Suarez punching a certain goal off the line in the last minute, cheated their way past Ghana.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Seb said:


> Pedro is in the Barcelona team because he deserves to be there. He ousted Thierry Henry from that line up.


Pedro is top quality, no one is denying that.



> As for the World Cup, Uruguay knocked out South Korea, and then via Suarez punching a certain goal off the line in the last minute, cheated their way past Ghana.


Well he got sent off didn't he? But that's a whole different discussion.

Like I said though, I think it's best we just let this one rest.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Glen Johnson has signed a contract extension with LFC. Chuffed about that. Rumours that a Meireles contract extension will follow soon, which would be unexpected.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Glen Johnson has signed a contract extension with LFC. Chuffed about that.


Nice swerve off the argument 

I do like Johnson despite a quiet season but i expect good things from him this season


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Glen Johnson has signed a contract extension with LFC.


Quality.



> Rumours that a Meireles contract extension will follow soon, which would be unexpected.


I heard that's one of the reasons Raul may be leaving, cos he wants a pay rise and FSG are unwilling seeing as he's 28.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Sky Sports News say that King Kenny drove Adam to Melwood :lmao What a legend.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

:lmao

Fucking love Kenny.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I think it's completely understandable for Liverpool fans to say that they'd prefer to have Suarez than Pedro simply because they're different players who offer different things, and are both top class in their own right. Suarez is perhaps more individually brilliant, whereas Pedro is more of a team/system player. Pedro is a very good player obviously, two-footed, calm as buggery in front of goal, quick on his feet, and he works very hard for the team too. But if Liverpool fans would prefer to have the scheming, something out of nothing type player that Suarez is, fair enough.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Liverpool :lmao

That former thread title is turning out to be so true.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



haribo said:


> Liverpool :lmao
> 
> That former thread title is turning out to be so true.


Yeah, all of us have said it's going to be our year and that we're going to win the title.

OH WAIT, no we haven't.

Nearly every Liverpool fan I've seen on the forum has said that we expect to challenge for 4th which I believe to be pretty realistic. Hardly LOL-worthy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I don't rate Johnson tbh. good going forward but seems lost when attempting to defend.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Yeah, all of us have said it's going to be our year and that we're going to win the title.


Ey! D0WN1NG, HEND3RS0N AND ADAM R GNA LEAD US TO DA TITLE DONTCHA NO!!!1


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Various news outlets reporting city in for Lavezzi. City squad is looking fearsome.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

you got it all wrong

the super team of milner/barry is gonna lead us to the promised land


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I don't rate Johnson tbh. good going forward but seems lost when attempting to defend.


You just keep churning out the Sky Sports clichés don't you?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Yeah, all of us have said it's going to be our year and that we're going to win the title.
> 
> OH WAIT, no we haven't.
> 
> Nearly every Liverpool fan I've seen on the forum has said that we expect to challenge for 4th which I believe to be pretty realistic. Hardly LOL-worthy.


You don't even know what the old thread title was, do you?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> the super team of milner/barry is gonna lead us to the promised land




Milner is a good squad player tbf.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



haribo said:


> You don't even know what the old thread title was, do you?


LIVERPOOL'S YEAR.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> LIVERPOOL'S YEAR.


"Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam" 

(Y)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Milner is a good squad player tbf.


it would have been better if we didnt pay 26 mil + stephen ireland (who was better at city than milner has been) for a squad player. especially since we have paid much less of better players (adam johnson, kompany)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> You just keep churning out the Sky Sports clichés don't you?


Love denial. The most annoying Liverpool supporter on here. I can't believe someone is disagreeing with me on that. Baffling.



haribo said:


> "Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam"
> 
> (Y)


:lmao He doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










CHARLIE LET ME TOUCH HIS BALLS IN THE CAR

shut up kenny


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Jon Staley said:


> Adam will be a fantastic signing for them. Really hope Liverpool do well this season. Loathed them under Benitez *but Dalglish deserves respect and admiration for what he's done*. Hope to see Kelly, Flanagan, Spearing, Robinson, Henderson, Adam and Carroll all flourish this season.


Because he loves average-good English players just like you do?


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Porto striker Hulk's release fee = £89.5 million. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> it would have been better if we didnt pay 26 mil + stephen ireland (who was better at city than milner has been) for a squad player. especially since we have paid much less of better players (adam johnson, kompany)


Ireland looked a top-class player at one point. I'm a bit surprised how he's fallen by the wayside.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

ronaldo's is 870 mil


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Yeah, all of us have said it's going to be our year and that we're going to win the title.
> 
> OH WAIT, no we haven't.
> 
> Nearly every Liverpool fan I've seen on the forum has said that we expect to challenge for 4th which I believe to be pretty realistic. Hardly LOL-worthy.


I lol'd



Samee said:


> You just keep churning out the Sky Sports clichés don't you?


Might be a cliche but it's true.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



haribo said:


> "Linked to everyone, ending up with Downing and Adam"
> 
> (Y)


Cos that's really what's actually going to happen isn't it? We're 6 days into the international transfer window.



Kiz said:


> it would have been better if we didnt pay 26 mil + stephen ireland (who was better at city than milner has been) for a squad player. especially since we have paid much less of better players (adam johnson, kompany)


Can't argue with that.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> shut up kenny


BLASPHEMY!



steamed hams said:


> Might be a cliche but it's true.


Johnson is nowhere near as bad as defending as people like to make out. He's better at attacking, there's no doubt about that, but he's actually a decent defender. It's only because he's so good going forward that his defending is highlighted. If he wasn't as good at attacking he wouldn't get anywhere near as much shit for his defending.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> CHARLIE LET ME TOUCH HIS BALLS IN THE CAR
> 
> shut up kenny


Superb. On that 3rd pic he looks like he just realised he just signed someone the quality of ADAM.


RANDOM - if Tevez goes I hope Kompany will get the captaincy. Top top top player, really not far off being world class tbqh. Quickly approaching Vidic as the EPL's best defender.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

lavezzi to city would be









i just cant see how tevez leaving can make any sense

1) your family is in argentina carlos, not italy. they're nowhere near each other
2) who can/will pay 40 mil for a playing whinging about their family. boca arent about to strump up the cash
3) wants 200k a week to take care of his family
4) has a contract and we will sue if he just up and leaves.

aguero or lavezzi would be who i want to replace him, or just have dzeko/balotelli up front in the hope that dzeko fires this season. or hell, give adebayor the game time he deserves.

tbh i dont care if he leaves. city were the ones that turned his career around. show some fucking loyalty or fuck off. idk how true the quotes are of calling manchester a shithole or how he never wants to go there again, but you hardly hear a van persie or rooney calling where they play shit.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i thought gervinho was having a medical not a frigging operation.....why do we take so long for everything to be done


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Wenger's probably negotiating an extra fiver.


http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-news/football/premier-league/transfer-rumours/8843/6/manchester-united-enter-chase-%C2%A37m-sissoko

If you're going to do a story at least do it about CISSOKHO, as I can't recall Arsenal being recalled with Sissokho.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



CC91 said:


> i thought gervinho was having a medical not a frigging operation.....why do we take so long for everything to be done


City to Hijack the bid?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Kiz, surely you're being sarcastic with your sig?

I'd rather we didn't sell him as we haven't got a proven LB who can start games but Clichy isn't anything special.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

ya think


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'll have a go at being Stringer.

*ahem*

LOL CLICHY'S SO SHIT CITY DIDN'T EVEN GIVE HIM A NUMBER!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Shit, thread is active this morning. I'm about six pages behind, but I want to chime in on the Suarez talk.

Dude is not overrated, he's one the best players in the world. I do not doubt this. From what I've seen of him with Uruguay, and (my) limited time at AJax/Liverpool ... he's a beast. Technical skill off the chain, and cerebral instincts are top-notch. Slam the dirty-play of it, but handballing that shot during the World Cup was brilliant. The dude knows the game. He did plenty during the World Cup besides that, as well. That goal vs South Korea ... fucking immense. 

20 goals, this season. Assuming he stays fit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

he'll wear 06

titles to recent years.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Pedro is one of the best finishers I've seen last year. As someone said in one of the pages earlier, very calm in front of goal and scores when he needs to. Like someone else said he knocked Thierry Henry off his perch for starting, and was a very consistent performer last season (which went well for Barca with an out of form Villa). 

Adam to Liverpool was always happening, and 95% sure Downing will happen too. These thread titles don't lie.

Gervinho is a good signing for Arsenal. If that goes through every top club in England has done squad strengthening except us! Come on AVB, stop taking so long. Only Chelsea news I've heard today is that Luka Modric will meet with his agent next Tuesday, which may have nothing to do with us in the end. And heard something about Chelsea inquiring about Nasri. NOT ENOUGH NEWS.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

off topic but man fuck cunts that quit on fifa. just because im embarassing your united team 3-0 with wolfsburg.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Only Chelsea news I've heard today is that Luka Modric will meet with his agent next Tuesday, which may have nothing to do with us in the end.


He's returning to London tomorrow. He gonna have talks with Levy. Hopefully he makes it clear that he wants to leave, but I just can't see it. 

They had shots of him in the Zagreb airport and he looked like a teenager. He won't demand anything.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> off topic but man fuck cunts that quit on fifa. just because im embarassing your united team 3-0 with wolfsburg.


I used to get annoyed by it but now I interpret it as them tapping out.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I'll have a go at being Stringer.
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> LOL CLICHY'S SO SHIT CITY DIDN'T EVEN GIVE HIM A NUMBER!


lol samee trolling again.



Rockhead said:


> Pedro is one of the best finishers I've seen last year. As someone said in one of the pages earlier, very calm in front of goal and scores when he needs to. Like someone else said he knocked Thierry Henry off his perch for starting, and was a very consistent performer last season (which went well for Barca with an out of form Villa).
> 
> Adam to Liverpool was always happening, and 95% sure Downing will happen too. These thread titles don't lie.
> 
> Gervinho is a good signing for Arsenal. If that goes through every top club in England has done squad strengthening except us! Come on AVB, stop taking so long. Only Chelsea news I've heard today is that Luka Modric will meet with his agent next Tuesday, which may have nothing to do with us in the end. And heard something about Chelsea inquiring about Nasri. NOT ENOUGH NEWS.


This. Chel$ki will win the league anyway IMO. Modric is quality and will propel you to the next level.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> He's returning to London tomorrow. He gonna have talks with Levy. Hopefully he makes it clear that he wants to leave, but I just can't see it.
> 
> They had shots of him in the Zagreb airport and he looked like a teenager. He won't demand anything.


Ah yes I read wrong, it does say Thursday. Yeah hopefully he makes it clear he wants to go.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> off topic but man fuck cunts that quit on fifa. just because im embarassing your united team 3-0 with wolfsburg.


Its the main reason why i dont play FIFA online, because i will end up losing badly...


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> lol samee trolling again.
> 
> 
> 
> This. Chel$ki will win the league anyway IMO. Modric is quality and will propel you to the next level.


Well we haven't brought anyone in yet, so I don't know how anyone can say we will win the league. This current group is not good enough to win it anymore. But the good thing is we don't need an overhaul. Just some quality additions and a few departures.

But until that happens, top 4 is the only thing we will achieve.



Rockhead said:


> Ah yes I read wrong, it does say Thursday. Yeah hopefully he makes it clear he wants to go.


I should have said he has returned to London today and will have talks tomorrow.

We can only hope he is desperate to join us. He's exactly what we need. I said I didn't care if we got him or Sneijder. Either one would transform our impotent midfield. Plus, it is exactly what El Nino needs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

quitters on FIFA were indeed annoying. If you have xbox, I'll play you... in FIFA 12. I don't have FIFA 11 anymore.

Gervinho, in. Nice.

Mata, in? FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> off topic but man fuck cunts that quit on fifa. just because im embarassing your united team 3-0 with wolfsburg.


That or guys who start lagging it up when you're in a dominating position. Last straw for me was me embarrassing some chump playing Madrid with a 4-0 lead at the half (using Barnet, no I'm not kidding), game ran smoothly the whole time. Then magically in the second half, it starts lagging at times when I'd normally be in scoring position and at times when he'd normally be made a bitch by my defense, and he jumps out to a 5-4 lead. I've had lag cheaters before, but that was ridiculous. Never played online again after that, probably never will.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

@Joel, yeah of course you have to make a few quality additions, but I still think you will win it. Chelsea need to start selling off old players and gradually keep bringing in new fresh faces, if that is possible as young players usually come as a premium.

@Mikey, Gervinho & Mata would be great additions that would more than compensate for the loss of Nasri. Cesc though is much tougher to replace, Ramsey looks like the ready made replacement but he still needs time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> That or guys who start lagging it up when you're in a dominating position. Last straw for me was me embarrassing some chump playing Madrid with a 4-0 lead at the half (using Barnet, no I'm not kidding), game ran smoothly the whole time. Then magically in the second half, it starts lagging at times when I'd normally be in scoring position and at times when he'd normally be made a bitch by my defense, and he jumps out to a 5-4 lead. I've had lag cheaters before, but that was ridiculous. Never played online again after that, probably never will.


buy a xbox, so i can give you a beatdown. american style.




by the by, Lucas does not suck anymore. He was during the final few months of the season last year. As Bananas said, I wouldn't him at Arsenal. He looked way better than Alex Song did. (not saying much, I know)

String, I think Wilshere is more likely to replace Cesc. With Ramsey replacing Wilshere. Though, I'd rather we signed an experienced holding mid, and put Ramsey in for Song. In case no one noticed, I really soured on Song last season. Which is a shame, because he was so good during the 2009-10 campaign.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> That or guys who start lagging it up when you're in a dominating position. Last straw for me was me embarrassing some chump playing Madrid with a 4-0 lead at the half (using Barnet, no I'm not kidding), game ran smoothly the whole time. Then magically in the second half, it starts lagging at times when I'd normally be in scoring position and at times when he'd normally be made a bitch by my defense, and he jumps out to a 5-4 lead. I've had lag cheaters before, but that was ridiculous. Never played online again after that, probably never will.


Laggers were the worst, was the reason I stopped playing online on fifa 10, nobody could handle my Sunderland team 8*D The worst kind of players usually tend to be ones who automatically go for the uber teams like Barca/Utd etc. Or at least from my experience.

These days I just stick to playing people I know, less chance of being quit on/lagged up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

mikey i'll play you


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

if you get annoyed with people quitting, just go to the custom search and set the max DNF% to something like 10%, so you find the people who dont quit


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> buy a xbox, so i can give you a beatdown. american style.


No, sir. Got 99 problems, Xbox ain't one of them.


Shepard said:


> Laggers were the worst, was the reason I stopped playing online on fifa 10, nobody could handle my Sunderland team 8*D The worst kind of players usually tend to be ones who automatically go for the uber teams like Barca/Utd etc. Or at least from my experience.
> 
> These days I just stick to playing people I know, less chance of being quit on/lagged up.


Yeah, when I first started playing online it was always Chelsea of course, but then I noticed that my opponent was always Man U/Barca/Madrid, so I started trolling my opponents by picking smaller clubs and opening a can. Then they trolled me back, I guess, by lagging.

Can't win 'em all.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Arsenal could do with Lassana Diarra.

*Diarra

Ramsey - Wilshere​*
That midfield has potential. Still, if Song can add some steel to his game he's a better prospect than Diarra.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

if steel means what I think it means, Song has plenty. He just needs to add some situational awareness, and basically ... intelligence.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Online gaming is shit, I have an X-box but it's not connected to Xbox live. I'd easily beat all of you though. Well I would if FIFA didn't cheat and let me do ultra-defensive formations. Oh 'you can't have any more people in that area', what is there like some invisible force-field stopping me or something? Anyway, if I could put 11 players in my own penalty area I would get a 0-0 and then beat you all on penalties.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Song needs to not listen to Arsene Wenger and do what he did in 2009/10 season. Why Wenger asked him to play more attackingly in the DM position last year I have no idea. When he does play as DM's should he's one of the best in the league.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Online gaming is shit, I have an X-box but it's not connected to Xbox live. I'd easily beat all of you though. Well I would if FIFA didn't cheat and let me do ultra-defensive formations. Oh 'you can't have any more people in that area', what is there like some invisible force-field stopping me or something? Anyway, if I could put 11 players in my own penalty area I would get a 0-0 and then beat you all on penalties.


Everyone could just troll you by ending the game at full time. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

wesley *********** brown having a fisting medical at sunderland


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I always wondered what the medical involved.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> if steel means what I think it means, Song has plenty. He just needs to add some situational awareness, and basically ... intelligence.


Yeah steel was probably the wrong word to use. I was referring to him stepping up when Arsenal need him to really protect their back line. He needs more bottle. I think it could be more to do with him getting forward too much too. He should watch some Busquets videos and learn that as a DM you should sit back more often then not and only burst forward now and again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I always wondered what the medical involved.


the stevie bruce sundy special


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



















Right fat bastard I tell ya.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Brown's medical probably involves a lot of coke and fine-ass bitches.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










it seems that your anal cavity is fine mr adam, fit for the reaming you shall recieve from messers david silva and adam johnson


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Brown's medical probably involves him showing off all his champions league, premiership and other medals he's won, for not doing a lot. What a CAREER.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Modric is actually having his talks right now. So hopefully he's in there kicking up a stink. £35k a week. Pfft. We'll pay you £100k+ Modric!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> it seems that your anal cavity is fine mr adam, fit for the reaming you shall recieve from messers david silva and adam johnson


Why would Silva and Johnson lick his ass?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Doctor: Okay Wesley, now lay face down and do your VIPER pose again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

what has that got to do with reaming


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I dunno, you're the expert.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1107397/

The top billing after DMX.


THE VIPER


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

WESLEY's gonna lead us to trophies this year. I can feel it. Nobody's getting past him and Titus.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Good move for Brown, not really united class anymore, and had a couple of players ahead of him in the pecking order


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Song was sensational in 09/10, but now he thinks he's a striker. I mean ffs, just stay back.

Doesn't matter anyway because DENILSON is our saviour. He can pass like Cesc.

@United07, when has Brown ever been United quality?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> @United07, when has Brown ever been United quality?


07-08 without a question.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


>


What's Adam looking at? A chocolate eclair, I suppose. What a fat bastard.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Didn't Denilson want out? 

Also Brown used to be pretty good back in the day but lost his touch years ago.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










DANGEROUS DUO.

Now gtfo.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^^^

Who are rumored to be leaving Arsenal this transfer window...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> What's Adam looking at? A chocolate eclair, I suppose. What a fat bastard.


Psh Ya'll be Hating. Watch When he Takes us to the premier league title 

2011/12 *OUR YEAR!*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Psh Ya'll be Hating. Watch When he Takes us to the premier league title
> 
> 2011/12 *OUR YEAR!*


just remember to remind him it's not a chocolate trophy


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Apparently the meeting with Modric at White Hart Lane has just ended. Stay tuned.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Apparently the meeting with Modric at White Hart Lane has just ended. Stay tuned.


Awaits the "I want to move to Chelsea" yellow breaking news on SSN. Fucking Chelsea.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i doubt anymore news will come out tonight, probably in the morning


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ Just what I was about to Say. Doubt we will hear anything tonight about it. If anything it will happen around midday tomorrow. thats when most the stories seem to break.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> 07-08 without a question.


Yeah, as much as I don't like Brown, this is the truth.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Also When did Alvarez to Inter Milan become fully official? Just saw it on the SkySports site now. Seems like Goal was right yesterday after all. Wonder if the whole £1.5m thing was right too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Spurs again repeat Modric is not for sale, but when asked if modric himself wants to leave they just say he is not for sale


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Ahh Spurs when will they learn they can't force him to stay. If he wants to go he should just let him go.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Levy says Modric understands he won't be sold.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Really hope Modric news does break tomorrow and that it's positive for Chelsea. When the quotes came out saying that he wanted to play for Chelsea, I was surprised when he didn't come out and deny them (figured they were fake), so it's definitely got me hoping.

Falcao's practically begging Chelsea to come and get him, too.

EDIT: Nevermind then. Come closer, Pastore.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Also When did Alvarez to Inter Milan become fully official? Just saw it on the SkySports site now. Seems like Goal was right yesterday after all. Wonder if the whole £1.5m thing was right too.


Came official around 1pm this afternoon. 

Two stories coming out. 1st is the one reported by goal.com that we refused to budge from or £8.5M bid even though we're desperate for a winger and only needed to bid 10M.

Other is we did indeed bid 10 but the whoever we were sending to negotiate and meet with Alvarez delayed his flight to talk about player sales (Fabregas).

Both believeable both disgraceful from an AFC point of view and frankly if Alvarez turns world class both will be unforgivable. Selling Fabregas is not a priority. 

We should simply ring Barcelona tell them Real Madrid have bid £40M + player they have till the end of the day to bid up or fuck off.

Fabregas is told he will NOT be an Arsenal player net season and if Barca don't cough up we dont give a fuck how much he dislikes R.Madrid he's not wanted by us.

Can be sorted in 1 day if someone from our board had a set of balls.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If I hear anymore Falcao news I will kill myself. I want Lukaku over Falcao. And there has been no recent Lukaku news, although I'm sure he won't be hard to get. But Falcao is more likely because AVB already worked with him and probably really wants to bring him. 

I would prefer looking at Sneijder over Pastore (although Sneijder is older). Sneijder is very proven quality, and would be the perfect MF to sign (MF standing for motherfucker of course :side.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Came official around 1pm this afternoon.
> 
> Two stories coming out. 1st is the one reported by goal.com that we refused to budge from or £8.5M bid even though we're desperate for a winger and only needed to bid 10M.
> 
> Other is we did indeed bid 10 but the whoever we were sending to negotiate and meet with Alvarez delayed his flight to talk about player sales (Fabregas).
> 
> Both believeable both disgraceful from an AFC point of view and frankly if Alvarez turns world class both will be unforgivable. Selling Fabregas is not a priority.
> 
> We should simply ring Barcelona tell them Real Madrid have bid £40M + player they have till the end of the day to bid up or fuck off.
> 
> Fabregas is told he will NOT be an Arsenal player net season and if Barca don't cough up we dont give a fuck how much he dislikes R.Madrid he's not wanted by us.
> 
> Can be sorted in 1 day if someone from our board had a set of balls.


Wow if any one those two rumors are true then someone needs to be fired for that. how can you delay a flight of signing a player to sell another star? What the hell? Even the £1.5m thing is a joke. They just better hope Alvarez doesn't prove worth the money in the end.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Lukaku was fucking shite last season and Falcao was brilliant. No idea why you'd prefer to sign him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Lukaku was fucking shite last season and Falcao was brilliant. No idea why you'd prefer to sign him.


I'm looking at it as looking for a long term Drogba replacement. Falcao is brilliant yes, but Lukaku is bigger and stronger ideally what we should look for in a striker imo. Lukaku is also very young (18 I think?), much younger than Falcao. and I'm holding hope that he will naturally bloom into a great striker. He also may come cheaper than Falcao, but I might be wrong about that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> If I hear anymore Falcao news I will kill myself.


Bit extreme, he's not that bad (Y)

In other news, get a number 9 in Alan.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Alvarez is a very raw talent not somthing we need right now. Not a signing ill be losing sleep over.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> I'm looking at it as looking for a long term Drogba replacement. Falcao is brilliant yes, but Lukaku is bigger and stronger ideally what we should look for in a striker imo. Lukaku is also very young (18 I think?), much younger than Falcao. and I'm holding hope that he will naturally bloom into a great striker. He also may come cheaper than Falcao, but I might be wrong about that.


Lukaku is the definition of raw and anyone who watches Belgian football will tell you he was really poor last season. He'd probably cost £18-20m which would be obscene. Compare that to Falcao who probably wouldn't cost more than £25m and would be brilliant straight away, which is probably what AVB and Roman want.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Lukaku is the definition of raw and anyone who watches Belgian football will tell you he was really poor last season. He'd probably cost £18-20m which would be obscene. Compare that to Falcao who probably wouldn't cost more than £25m and would be brilliant straight away, which is probably what AVB and Roman want.


I agree with the Lukaku point but Falcao would not be brilliant straight away. Theres question marks over his size and strength so he would need time to adapt.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> I agree with the Lukaku point but Falcao would not be brilliant straight away. Theres question marks over his size and strength so he would need time to adapt.


He's not tall but he is pretty strong, which helps him to be so lethal in the air. I think he'd be perfect for the Premier League.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

People really should not believe a word on Goal.com. Anything like them claiming Arsenal were unwilling to pay extra, is bullshit. It may be true but Goal certainly have no clue whether it is or not. They are basically a dirtsheet. 

Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> If I hear anymore Falcao news I will kill myself. I want Lukaku over Falcao. And there has been no recent Lukaku news, although I'm sure he won't be hard to get. But Falcao is more likely because AVB already worked with him and probably really wants to bring him.
> 
> I would prefer looking at Sneijder over Pastore (although Sneijder is older). Sneijder is very proven quality, and would be the perfect MF to sign (MF standing for motherfucker of course :side.


Falcao isn't that bad. Both are very good but not exactly first team for Chelsea just yet.



Overrated said:


> Alvarez is a very raw talent not somthing we need right now. Not a signing ill be losing sleep over.


This, I read an article earlier today which makes me glad we didn't sign him. He can barely last 90 minutes, imagine that in the PL!



MMN said:


> Lukaku is the definition of raw and anyone who watches Belgian football will tell you he was really poor last season. He'd probably cost £18-20m which would be obscene. Compare that to Falcao who probably wouldn't cost more than £25m and would be brilliant straight away, which is probably what AVB and Roman want.


Mostly agree, although saying Falcao will be brilliant straight away is a bit obscene. Strikers take time to adapt.



Overrated said:


> I agree with the Lukaku point but Falcao would not be brilliant straight away. Theres question marks over his size and strength so he would need time to adapt.


Agreed.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd take Falcao over Lukaku easily.

Lukaku may be the player of the future, but he's not the player of now.  Lukaku's not going to see a ton of action his first year if we sign him right away anyways, so may as well just grab both.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Mostly agree, although saying Falcao will be brilliant straight away is a bit obscene. Strikers take time to adapt.


I wouldn't call it obscene, maybe an exaggeration but not obscene. He'd be playing under a manager who knows him inside out and in a league that would suit his style of play, I can't see him being anything but a success if he moved to the Premier League. Maybe he wouldn't be amazing straight away, but I bet it wouldn't take him long.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I don't give a shit if Lukaku had a poor season last year or not. What I do care about is what he has in his locker; strength, speed and raw talent. I want him this window. I want him at a top training facility, training with top players and learning from Drogba, the guy who he will replace.

I'm sick of waiting. We missed out on Neymar last year and now we can't get him at all. Fuck that happening with Lukaku.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Mostly agree, although saying Falcao will be brilliant straight away is a bit obscene. Strikers take time to adapt.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> I don't give a shit if Lukaku had a poor season last year or not. What I do care about is what he has in his locker; strength, speed and raw talent. I want him this window. I want him at a top training facility, training with top players and learning from Drogba, the guy who he will replace.
> 
> I'm sick of waiting. We missed out on Neymar last year and now we can't get him at all. Fuck that happening with Lukaku.


What do you give a fuck if you've seen him play a maximum of twice!? You've read he's decent and he's bloody good on Football Manager.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


>


You must be trolling.

TWO examples? What about all those strikers that DIDN'T adapt when they came. Going to find youtube videos for them?

fpalm


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> What do you give a fuck if you've seen him play a maximum of twice!? You've read he's decent and he's bloody good on Football Manager.


:lmao

Is there anything else you want to tell me about myself? Since you know everything about me apparently.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> You must be trolling.
> 
> TWO examples? What about all those strikers that DIDN'T adapt when they came. Going to find youtube videos for them?
> 
> fpalm


The point is not all strikers struggle to adapt. I thought that was pretty obvious.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> The point is not all strikers struggle to adapt. I thought that was pretty obvious.


But it's much more likely he will struggle to adapt though.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Anyway, back to transfer news

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11679_7023838,00.html

Garry Barry to Napoli? Can't see how Citeh would cope with the loss tbh


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> Anyway, back to transfer news
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11679_7023838,00.html
> 
> Garry Barry to Napoli? Can't see how Citeh would cope with the loss tbh


Napoli want BARRY? 

*Waits for the sun to link Hamsik in a swap deal*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Better get the Bentley ready SHEIK


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> Anyway, back to transfer news
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11679_7023838,00.html
> 
> Garry Barry to Napoli? Can't see how Citeh would cope with the loss tbh


I think City will be Ok without him tbh. Such a disapointment since he joined City in 2009. Bit surprised he would want to leave the premier league though. If he expects international football, its so much easier when you are actually in the premier league.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










Adapt? Easy.










Adapt? No problemo.










Adapt?










Actually, nevermind....


Seriously though, Falcao would probably be class straight away.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Barry's is perfect for the Italian League tbh. He won't get anywhere near as exposed playing over there.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

No point in discussing probability of will he or won't he to be honest.

73 goals in 82 appearances, all that needs to be said. Adapting will be expected of him, not questioned.

Add to that the fact that he'd be working, again, under AVB, whom he has a very good relationship with, and AVB will be installing a system Falcao is familiar with, which would make the transition even easier. If we really want to place probability on it, we should base it on the current situation, not past strikers successes/failures.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Adam?

fahkinnnnnnn


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

A Times journo on twitter is reporting that "Nasri is preparing to inform Wenger he wants to leave #AFC in knowledge that #MUFC have made a formal bid of about £20m, United's formal bid of around £20m for Nasri actually went in about a fornight ago", at least this rumour is from a reputable paper, unlike the mirror or the mail


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Arsenal will hold out for 25 mil.

Moving to MUFC is a bad choice.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal will hold out for 25 mil.
> 
> Moving to MUFC is a bad choice.


erm and going to city would be better?, its no secret united need midfielders


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal will hold out for 25 mil.
> 
> Moving to MUFC is a bad choice.


A team that is winning titles. You can't criticize a player who wants to give himself the best possible chance of winning trophies.

Nasri is someone United badly need. It's a perfect fit tbh. With current transfer fees, 20-25 mill is a bargain for a world-class player who has many years left in his career.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> erm and going to city would be better?, its no secret united need midfielders


Chelsea would be the best option IMO. Still be surprised if he goes. Playing him in the middle isn't really the right thing to do, even if that is where he wants to play. He played well when Cesc wasn't in the team as he was the centre of Arsenal, he consistently rotated around the pitch whereas United would probably stick him in the middle permanently.

+I don't think winning trophies is as important as being happy at the club you are winning trophies at, if he's stuck out on the bench he won't be happy. Players who leave Arsenal too early have notoriously spiralling careers when they move.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

We built Man City on rock 'n' oil.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Who needs to win shit when you can stay at Arsenal and make pretty passing triangles? Bad move, my arse.

C'mon Nasri, you duck-faced lesbian, join United.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Who needs to win shit when you can stay at Arsenal and make pretty passing triangles? Bad move, my arse.
> 
> C'mon Nasri, you duck-faced lesbian, join United.


Fucking hell, the lack of intelligence in reading a post is bewildering.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yes, because banter requires intelligence.

But it wasn't banter, was it? He was probably being serious.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> Yes, because banter requires intelligence.
> 
> But it wasn't banter, was it? He was probably being serious.


I'm being DEFENSIVE, for fuck sake!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Adapt? Easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adapt? No problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adapt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, nevermind....


Pretty great. Although who knows Bebe will probably make tidal waves at Bursaspor or Besiktas, or wherever the fuck he got loaned out too.

This Modric thing leaves me bitter. Lets bid for Nasri. Good old Chelsea vs Man United, who will get the duckface? :side:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Chelsea would be the best option IMO. Still be surprised if he goes. Playing him in the middle isn't really the right thing to do, even if that is where he wants to play. He played well when Cesc wasn't in the team as he was the centre of Arsenal, he consistently rotated around the pitch whereas United would probably stick him in the middle permanently.
> 
> +I don't think winning trophies is as important as being happy at the club you are winning trophies at, if he's stuck out on the bench he won't be happy. Players who leave Arsenal too early have notoriously spiralling careers when they move.


Nasri is not even in his prime yet. It's not the same as the Henry situation.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Pretty great. Although who knows Bebe will probably make tidal waves at Bursaspor or Besiktas, or wherever the fuck he got loaned out too.
> 
> This Modric thing leaves me bitter. Lets bid for Nasri. Good old Chelsea vs Man United, who will get the duckface? :side:


Man Citeh with Bentleys full of cash > Whatever Chelski Or Man U can offer tbh.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'll be shocked if United have actually stumped up £20m for a player on the last year of his contract.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> Yes, because banter requires intelligence.
> 
> But it wasn't banter, was it? He was probably being serious.


*sigh* Evo's novelty is wearing off really quick. Your response will be something all serious now.



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Nasri is not even in his prime yet. It's not the same as the Henry situation.


Where did I mention Henrry?

:lmao if Nasri just signs a new deal. He only wants the pay rise, is he fuck interested in winning trophies anywhere.

+If United & Chelsea have a bidding war it will go over 20 mil, :lmao at people calling him world class though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Adapt? Easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adapt? No problemo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adapt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, nevermind....


Very good.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

We payed near enough £16-20 million (depends who you believe) for Young and he was in the last year of his contract.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> We payed near enough £16-20 million (depends who you believe) for Young and he was in the last year of his contract.


Forgot about that. That was pretty ridiculous, seeing as Young's true value is probably actually £15m. So for United to pay that much for him when he was in the final year of his contract is pretty crazy. I doubt Ferguson cares though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Tomorrow's Times back page 

http://twitpic.com/5m7srd/full


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> *sigh* Evo's novelty is wearing off really quick. Your response will be something all serious now.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I mention Henrry?
> 
> :lmao if Nasri just signs a new deal. He only wants the pay rise, is he fuck interested in winning trophies anywhere.
> 
> +If United & Chelsea have a bidding war it will go over 20 mil, :lmao at people calling him world class though.


Arsenal are going nowhere atm. I can't see Nasri wanting to waste the next 3/4 years. He can move to a club more likely to win trophies and get more money. It's a win win for him.

Nasri isn't worldclass? The fact that United, Chelsea and city have all shown interest proves otherwise. He's carried your team at points in the season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'll believe it when a club confirms it. Priority is lining his pockets tbqh.



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Arsenal are going nowhere atm. I can't see Nasri wanting to waste the next 3/4 years. He can move to a club more likely to win trophies and get more money. It's a win win for him.
> 
> Nasri isn't worldclass? The fact that United, Chelsea and city have all shown interest proves otherwise. He's carried your team at points in the season.


Clueless. Just because clubs are interested it doesn't mean they are world class. Carrying our team is an overstatement. He had a good first half to the season, if a little overrated even then had a lazy ass 2nd half of the season. Did he look like he wanted to win trophies? No, he was a part of the problem too.

+I'm sure we will win a trophy within 4 years.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Interesting.

I still think City are waiting to Ninja United on the signing of Nasri much Like United did to Liverpool on Jones.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

OMG just saw this:










Juan Mata!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Really and truly wasn't City the first ones to even make claims for Nasri? Then Man U came in not too long after and now Chelsea but everyone seems to think Man U will get him. I reckon he would suit Man U better but Man City will get him in the end.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'm glad this thread's title is now paying homate to David Bentley.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



CC91 said:


> OMG just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Mata!!!


Almost looks like Wilshere there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I wish we would sign Mata and say here - this is where the club is going then force Nasri's hand.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'm shocked that Carl Jenkinson fella did not sway Nasri.

If that does not show ambition for the future, then I'm at a loss.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The Telegraph are reporting the same story as well

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ester-United-when-he-meets-Arsene-Wenger.html


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I'll believe it when a club confirms it. Priority is lining his pockets tbqh.
> 
> 
> 
> Clueless. Just because clubs are interested it doesn't mean they are world class. Carrying our team is an overstatement. He had a good first half to the season, if a little overrated even then had a lazy ass 2nd half of the season. Did he look like he wanted to win trophies? No, he was a part of the problem too.


He was nominated for the PFA Players' Player of the Year, PFA Young Player of the Year and was in the team of the year. They can't all be wrong. 

Sure he faded, but his key contributions kept Arsenal from falling out of the CL spot. The top players are demotivated because the rest of the squad isn't up to scratch.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

This is going to be drawn out.

Ridiculously disrespectful if he asks to leave, a complete joke.

The club has sticked with him and this is how he repays us?



Muerte al fascismo said:


> He was nominated for the PFA Players' Player of the Year, PFA Young Player of the Year and was in the team of the year. They can't all be wrong.
> 
> Sure he faded, but his key contributions kept Arsenal from falling out of the CL spot. The top players are demotivated because the rest of the squad isn't up to scratch.


MILNER won young player of the year. Must be world class 8*D

Our first team was quality throughout the season. They weren't demotivated by a "weakness" in the squad they just couldn't be bothered about the club.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> The Telegraph are reporting the same story as well
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ester-United-when-he-meets-Arsene-Wenger.html


Still doesn't really prove much. Until the clubs confirm it it is all rumors really


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I thought Liverpool were signing Mata?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> I thought Liverpool were signing Mata?


We are :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I wouldn't call Nasri world class either, to be honest. And it's not just because I'm mad that he's leaving my club. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



CC91 said:


> OMG just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Mata!!!


Pretty good Photoshop tbf (Y)


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

ManU is the best place for Nasri to go. It's where Nasri should be. Chelsea would be the second best, no doubt. I'd be really happy if Nasri goes to ManU though.

Clichy sounds class after what he said about Arsenal and Wenger. Probably the best way a player would move out. Respect.




CC91 said:


> i thought gervinho was having a medical not a frigging operation.....why do we take so long for everything to be done


:lmao


Edit:

Arsenal have made a 27 million bid for Karim Benzema. 

But, it's dailymail reporting so... fpalm


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



CC91 said:


> OMG just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Mata!!!












8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

added a confirmed transfers list to the first page for the premier league. if i've made any mistakes, tell me with proof, and i'll also add to transfers as they get confirmed.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Nice Kiz, that'd help a lot. 

Anyway John O'Shea is having a medical on Wearside


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

david vaughan to sunderland on a free transfer is almost done.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Nice Kiz, that'd help a lot.
> 
> Anyway John O'Shea is having a medical on Wearside


Darron Gibson is next then, being the third player the £12M bid that United accepted.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

apparently gibson wants too much in wages so is less likely to make the move


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Also looks like Sunderland is closing in on Ex Blackpool player David Vaughn. He's available on a free after he couldn't agree terms for a new contract. 

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7024253,00.html

Celtic are after Bellamy again. He'd have to take a pay-cut to join according to Lennon. 

Finally Neymar has decided to stay at Santos for at least another season. 
http://www.espnstar.com/rss-feed/detail/item637121/


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> david vaughan to sunderland on a free transfer is almost done.


Another decent bit of business done on the free, dunno if we'd still need Gibson if we get him in to go with Gardner.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> Another decent bit of business done on the free, dunno if we'd still need Gibson if we get him in to go with Gardner.


Why would we need him?

Malbranque, Larsson, Meyler, Richardson, Gardner, Colback, Cook, Cattlemole, Sessengon.....add in the imminent arrival of DV and we're done in midfield mate.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Why would we need him?
> 
> Malbranque, Larsson, Meyler, Richardson, Gardner, Colback, Cook, Cattlemole, Sessengon.....add in the imminent arrival of DV and we're done in midfield mate.


Wouldn't say done in midfield, definitely the centre. The only other improvement we'd need though would be a left footer for the wing (N'Zogbia)

Tbh once/if we get O'Shea/Brown/Vaughan in, I could only see us needing another winger and a proven striker then I'd probably be happy. Strange of us to do so much so early, we usually wait till the end of August :lmao


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I think Villa have got N'Zogbia in the bag. Both teams have got money to burn so now is the time to assemble a top 6 squad.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> Wouldn't say done in midfield, definitely the centre. The only other improvement we'd need though would be a left footer for the wing (N'Zogbia)
> 
> Tbh once/if we get O'Shea/Brown/Vaughan in, I could only see us needing another winger and a proven striker then I'd probably be happy. Strange of us to do so much so early, we usually wait till the end of August :lmao


Which DV is young lad, his a central role can be play out left at times. 2-in-1, plus i wouldn't welcome N'Zogbia. Let Villa have him. 

We do need another striker, we only signed 2 strikers with no premier league experience. We need to sign someone like Cartlon Cole :lmao or perhaps Zamora, Johnson? Just another striker would do the club well and we're done.......


till January 8*D


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Which DV is young lad, his a central role can be play out left at times. 2-in-1, plus i wouldn't welcome N'Zogbia. Let Villa have him.
> 
> We do need another striker, we only signed 2 strikers with no premier league experience. We need to sign someone like Cartlon Cole :lmao or perhaps Zamora, Johnson? Just another striker would do the club well and we're done.......
> 
> 
> till January 8*D


Carlton Cole would work well if you could get him playing like he did under Zola.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Would that be an entire new team now? (you needed it :side A lot of players signed still being this early in the window.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Both North East clubs have been very active this window already.

Apparently Arsenal in for Lavezzi & Benzema for £52 mil. K.

Guardian don't even recognise Liverpool as in for Mata - just Spurs & Arsenal. Instead they are linked with the MIGHTY Park Chu-young!

Citeh being their usual annoying selves thinking they're signing Villa :lmao

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/07/the-rumour-mill-arsenal-benzema-lavezzi

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/07/samir-nasri-manchester-united-arsenal

20mil bid rejected. Fergie is dumb enough to go to 25, let him.

We need to ADD not just replace though. Mainly by bringing in some top players to show we aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Anyway John O'Shea is having a medical on Wearside


Steve Bruce can't seem to get Ferguson's cock out his mouth.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Bruce loves United. He probably sets up his teams to lose to them like last season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Nice of arsene to do that for the entire league too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i have some pretty large doubts about mancini thinking he would be able to get david villa

1231: BREAKING FOOTBALL - BBC Sport chief football writer Phil McNulty reports that Manchester United are hopeful of signing Arsenal midfielder Samir Nasri after making a near £20m bid. More to follow on BBC Sport.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

as a liverpool fan i welcome Charlie adam he will be a good signing, not so sure about downing if we do get him but pool
need some wingers so it could work out well hopefully mata but that seems very unlikely


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> i have some pretty large doubts about mancini thinking he would be able to get david villa
> 
> 1231: BREAKING FOOTBALL - BBC Sport chief football writer Phil McNulty reports that Manchester United are hopeful of signing Arsenal midfielder Samir Nasri after making a near £20m bid. More to follow on BBC Sport.


BBC are like 2 weeks late. Guardian says the bid will/has been rejected.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

We sold Silvestre to Arsenal, it's only fair they sell us a top class player like Nasri to show their gratitude.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

So, I guess Gervinho is still having that medical...... 8*D


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Well they're are the top clubs feeder team.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ lol - there is a case for Barca & Citeh but not the other 'top clubs'.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

So Modric won't be sold and Nasri is going to Man United.

That just leaves us to chase Sneijder, I suppose. Or more accurately; I hope.

Seriously though, he's the only choice left. Pastore is going to be a fantastic player, but he is still learning and I would rather we avoid doing business with Zamparini, as it will take a lot of time. 50m Euros for him is lunacy.

Sneijder is already one of the best attacking midfielders in the world. Yeah, we are going to have to pay bullshit wages, but if we want to fight back, then we got to be prepared to do so.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Grubbs89 said:


> as a liverpool fan i welcome Charlie adam he will be a good signing, not so sure about downing if we do get him but pool
> need some wingers so it could work out well hopefully mata but that seems very unlikely


If we sign Downing I think he'll prove to be a useful player. The only issue is the fee. If we do end up paying near £20m it'll be pretty ridiculous. Still though, it seems that we're very unwilling to go that high which is a good sign.

Also I still think Mata is a very real possibility. We were the first to be linked with him before the transfer window and it's been all speculation since. If Arsenal are actually interested it makes signing him a lot more difficult but I wouldn't say it's impossible.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Villa is Downing's level. I agree 20 million is way over the top. Downing will provide solid crosses for Andy C. head, but you'd expect most wingers should be able to do that.

Mata on the other hand is worth every bit of that large transfer fee.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I fully expect Liverpool to go to 19 mil. I think they knew 15 mil wasn't enough and knew they would have to go up anyway.

Just watching SSN then and Graham Hunter said there are two English clubs negotiating with Mata, one Arsenal. I do expect him to end up here though.

Aguero is wanted by Madrid, I think he will choose them over Citeh.

Malaga interested in Tevez.

Napoli made bid for Alexis Sanchez, if they bought him their team looks very good.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Which DV is young lad, his a central role can be play out left at times. 2-in-1, plus i wouldn't welcome N'Zogbia. Let Villa have him.
> 
> We do need another striker, we only signed 2 strikers with no premier league experience. We need to sign someone like Cartlon Cole :lmao or perhaps Zamora, Johnson? Just another striker would do the club well and we're done.......
> 
> 
> till January 8*D


True I suppose, I'd view him more as the replacement for Bolo though  I'd love N'Zogbia still, always liked him. I'd prefer Adam Johnson but there's no chance of that, no chance in hell 8*D

Wouldn't mind Zamora/Johnson, I'd take anyone with premier experience and a half decent record cause I'm not expecting anything from the two new lads till about halfway/ 3 quarters into the season, bit like Fraizer Campbell in his first year.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I fully expect Liverpool to go to 19 mil. I think they knew 15 mil wasn't enough and knew they would have to go up anyway.


If we're unwilling to go to £20m I doubt we'll go as far as £19m.



> Just watching SSN then and Graham Hunter said there are two English clubs negotiating with Mata, one Arsenal. I do expect him to end up here though.


It appears to be between Liverpool and Arsenal.



> Aguero is wanted by Madrid, I think he will choose them over Citeh.


Didn't Real's president say he wasn't going to go after Aguero?



> Malaga interested in Tevez.


They're basically the Spanish City so I guess it make sense cos Tevez would probably feel more comfortable with life in Spain. Still, it's not home though is it? I don't know what Tevez wants tbh, there's no way Boca are gonna pay £30m+ for him.



> Napoli made bid for Alexis Sanchez, if they bought him their team looks very good.


No way Sanchez is going Napoli when Barca want him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> We sold Silvestre to Arsenal, it's only fair they sell us a top class player like Nasri to show their gratitude.


tbf to Silvestre he was a pretty good player for a while. But then he just suddenly regressed and got bad. Just, bad. However in 07 he seemed to get back into better form, got injured, came back and played well against Roma and Chelsea, then got sold. He was a strange case.

But yeah, Nasri in return seems fair 8*D.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

liverpool should see if 15 mil and joe cole do the trick.

palermo president said sanchez would not be sold to a divisional rival.

if tevez went to malaga (highly unlikely) i would laugh so hard. have him whinging in the next 6 months how he isnt home yet.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Am I the only one kinda disgusted by the lack of loyalty Nasri is showing? I mean, I'm not shocked after what happened with Torres but still. Nasri to United, Modric to Chelsea, what the fuck is going on?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










Hey! Over here! 

:side:

So glad we didn't sign him now.



Samee said:


> Am I the only one kinda disgusted by the lack of loyalty Nasri is showing? I mean, I'm not shocked after what happened with Torres but still. Nasri to United, Modric to Chelsea, what the fuck is going on?


Yeah, he has acted in a pretty disgusting way tbqh. We have stuck with him through his time here and this is how he repays us. A joke. After kissing the badge too, complete disrespect for the club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Am I the only one kinda disgusted by the lack of loyalty Nasri is showing? I mean, I'm not shocked after what happened with Torres but still. Nasri to United, Modric to Chelsea, what the fuck is going on?


loyalty is long dead in football. and city have been one of the main instigators really. loyalty is dumb anyways. in this day and age, what if you're loyal to a club in the second division, and then refuse offers from a club a division higher, just through loyalty. idk how much nasri is getting paid (enough would be the answer) but there's no real need for anyone to stay at their current club anyways.

yes i am also fully aware i used loyalty in one of my posts earlier about tevez. lol at that moment from me.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Am I the only one kinda disgusted by the lack of loyalty Nasri is showing? I mean, I'm not shocked after what happened with Torres but still. Nasri to United, Modric to Chelsea, what the fuck is going on?


Players call all the shots nowadays. It's unloyal, but loyal players are becoming a rarity in modern football. Barca buck the trend, probably because they pay them ridiculous wages.

Hopefully the new financial rules calm it down a little.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, he has acted in a pretty disgusting way tbqh. We have stuck with him through his time here and this is how he repays us. A joke. After kissing the badge too, complete disrespect for the club.


I know you like to take the piss out of signing British players but this is part of the reason I think we are tbh. They show a lot more loyalty than foreign players (not all of course, there are exceptions like Kuyt and Reina) like they would never think about moving to English rivals. I'm not saying all British players are like, with Rooney seemingly ready to leave for City not to long ago, but generally British players identify with the club and would not directly move to a rival.



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Hopefully the new financial rules calm it down a little.


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> loyalty is long dead in football. and city have been one of the main instigators really. *loyalty is dumb anyways*. in this day and age, what if you're loyal to a club in the second division, and then refuse offers from a club a division higher, just through loyalty. idk how much nasri is getting paid (enough would be the answer) but there's no real need for anyone to stay at their current club anyways.
> 
> yes i am also fully aware i used loyalty in one of my posts earlier about tevez. lol at that moment from me.


That's why the passion has gone out of football. Loyalty is dumb?

A reason I hate Citeh and everything they do.

And yeah, I hope the new financial rules kick a lot of it out of football. Fans shouldn't be scared of the club going downhill or a player holding the club to ransom because of money which is destroying loyalty in football.

& yeah I agree MMN, foreign players don't usually know the tradition or heritage of a club, they only see the money whereas English players are brought up in this culture and are a lot more loyal. It was fantastic when Wislhere immediately ruled out a move to Citeh and posted a picture of him kissing the badge, it meant something to him.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Am I the only one kinda disgusted by the lack of loyalty Nasri is showing? I mean, I'm not shocked after what happened with Torres but still. Nasri to United, Modric to Chelsea, what the fuck is going on?


Pretty much down to money these days, the players just disguise it as wanting "Trophies". Its a disgrace but it's the way football is these days, 90% of them are mercenaries.

EDIT: not that I disagree with the choices sometimes, footballers tend to have short careers which run the risk of a premature end anytime. So for them to try and get as much out of it money wise as they can is understandable, despite being "morally wrong" in the sense of abandoning your team for another one


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> That's why the passion has gone out of football. Loyalty is dumb?
> 
> A reason I hate Citeh and everything they do.


yes

if you have the chance to improve your paycheck and working conditions tenfold, loyalty is dumb.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> loyalty is long dead in football. and city have been one of the main instigators really. loyalty is dumb anyways. in this day and age, what if you're loyal to a club in the second division, and then refuse offers from a club a division higher, just through loyalty. idk how much nasri is getting paid (enough would be the answer) but there's no real need for anyone to stay at their current club anyways.


Oh nah, I'm not talking about divisional change but moving from directly to one of your main rivals. I mean, it's not Arsenal aren't going to compete next season so for Nasri to want a move to United is quite ridiculous to be honest, especially when he knows how much the move could potentially hurt Arsenal after everything they've done for him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

well, if we're using nasri as an example, then yes, loyalty in that case should be shown. well paid, a first team starter in a competitve team with a genuine chance next year. of course we dont know if he's had a major argument with arsene, or some other reason, but it seems to be mostly about money on the surface.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Loyalty goes both ways. Fans like to hate on players not being loyal when they want to leave, but then when these fans get a new player, they want the old ones gone. Is that loyal?

Clubs are the same. They use a player and when it is time, they buy a new one and either drop that player to the bench, sell them or don't give them a new contract. Is that loyal?

There is no loyalty in football, but it isn't just on the part of the players. Get real.

Oh and lol at Torres not being to loyal to Liverpool. Why should he? You should have been happy that he even decided to join your club. And you should be even happier at getting that £50m.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> yes
> 
> if you have the chance to improve your paycheck and working conditions tenfold, loyalty is dumb.


I fucked up my phrasing. I meant to say saying things like "loyalty is dumb" is one of tthe reasons why passion has gone out of football.

Loyalty can help you more than a pay cheque sometimes, looks at Tony Adams, he played his heart out every week as he was committed 100% to Arsenal Football Club whereas unloyal players don't put in half the effort.

+Joel, so if a player performs badly and you put them on the bench, that's unloyal? :lmao


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

No surprises to see the first to defend disloyalty in football are City and Chelsea fans (although I largely agree with what Kiz has said). 

Just saying.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yep. Nasri can go and fuck himself. I called it from day one, the second he has a good season I knew he'd want away. Fucking prick. Nasri and Adebayor. Both utter wankers.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

a quote that stuck with me was one of the questions asked to bert trautmann by a 442 reader. he was asked how much cash would you be on city now? he said in his answer:

"if you ask me, no one should get over 40k a week. if i was a modern player i'm not sure i'd have played 500 games as the motivation today is the money."

very, very true


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Yep. Nasri can go and fuck himself. I called it from day one, the second he has a good season I knew he'd want away. Fucking prick. Nasri and Adebayor. Both utter wankers.


You'll look a bit silly if he ends up staying now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> No surprises to see the first to defend disloyalty in football are City and Chelsea fans (although I largely agree with what Kiz has said).
> 
> Just saying.


It's because Chelsea & Citeh live off unloyalty in football. 



MartinFromMars said:


> Yep. Nasri can go and fuck himself. I called it from day one, the second he has a good season I knew he'd want away. Fucking prick. Nasri and Adebayor. Both utter wankers.





















Makes me feel sick.

+regardless of whether Nasri goes or not he has still acted like a prick. Of course I will support him as he plays Arsenal, but no fan will forgive him for this. I guarantee if eh stays it's because he will be on 110 k a week, if we brought in Messi he wouldn't be happy until he has his 110k.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> No surprises to see the first to defend disloyalty in football are City and Chelsea fans (although I largely agree with what Kiz has said).
> 
> Just saying.


it also concerns the system of world football.

the whole concept is very disloyal. buying and selling players between clubs.

it's very different to australian rules here, where the only way that players move between clubs is a trade (each side must give something up) or in a pre-season draft. the whole nature of being able to demand to leave one club and go to another, or to freely allow yourself to accept a contract from another club is in itself a sign of disloyalty (basically what joel said).


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> it also concerns the system of world football.
> 
> the whole concept is very disloyal. buying and selling players between clubs.
> 
> it's very different to australian rules here, where the only way that players move between clubs is a trade (each side must give something up) or in a pre-season draft. the whole nature of being able to demand to leave one club and go to another, or to freely allow yourself to accept a contract from another club is in itself a sign of disloyalty (basically what joel said).


Yep I see the points being made but like it has been said, it still doesn't make Nasri wanting to move to United from Arsenal any less sickening.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> You'll look a bit silly if he ends up staying now.


If he stays he'll just get the treatment Adebayor got for one season until he eventually fucks off. Plus the only reason he would stay is if Wenger tells him to go fuck himself, he decides who stays and who goes etc. Like he did to Adebayor for 1 season. Hopefully Arsene has learnt from that mistake and will just get rid of him.

And I don't care if I look silly if he stays. I've never really liked him that much ever since we signed him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> +Joel, so if a player performs badly and you put them on the bench, that's unloyal? :lmao


Depends how much he has done for that club and how long he has been playing bad.

Your club is one of the most disloyal ones around anyway. As soon as your players turn 30, you're ready to fuck them off out the club. So why should a player like Nasri give all his best years to you?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

How did the monumental inflation in football ever come to this? It's been insane for years, it needs to be addressed.

Wage caps should have been brought in long before now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Depends how much he has done for that club and how long he has been playing bad.
> 
> Your club is one of the most disloyal ones around anyway. As soon as your players turn 30, you're ready to fuck them off out the club. So why should a player like Nasri give all his best years to you?


Far from it. We only offer them 1 year contracts once they turn 30. Hardly "fucking them off out of the club". It makes complete sense, if they want to stay and are still good enough then they can stay. Nasri will be sold in any club after 30 most likely, it's just that they don't have a policy on it. +We have done MUCH MORE for Nasri than he has for us.

I agree with Magsimus, we need to cap wages ASAP to something sensible and make it about the club not the pay cheque players are playing for.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Depends how much he has done for that club and how long he has been playing bad.
> 
> Your club is one of the most disloyal ones around anyway. As soon as your players turn 30, you're ready to fuck them off out the club. *So why should a player like Nasri give all his best years to you?*


Same reason Henry, Vieira, Bergkamp, Pires and Ljungberg stayed for so long. Because it was Arsene Wenger that turned them in to world class players.

If you want pure loyalty these days, the only players you can say are Steven Gerrard and Jamie Carragher.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Wage caps should have been brought in long before now.


:agree:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MartinFromMars said:


> If you want pure loyalty these days, the only players you can say are *Steven Gerrard* and Jamie Carragher.


Before people bring up his Chelsea flirtation, if you've read his autobiography you'll know he was pushed to that situation by the club not offering him a contract, fucking him around and generally making him feel unwanted. Of course, it was a momentary lapse in judgement by Gerrard as shown by his almost immediate u-turn.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Same reason Henry, Vieira, Bergkamp, Pires and Ljungberg stayed for so long. Because it was Arsene Wenger that turned them in to world class players.
> 
> If you want pure loyalty these days, the only players you can say are Steven Gerrard and Jamie Carragher.


GYAN RIGGS


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Wage caps should have been brought in long before now.


Pretty much, it amazes me to think someone actually thinks they're good enough to be earning the likes of £100,000 a week when 90% of people barely make that in a year or two. What do they actually spend all that on which is worthwhile to them? It's ridiculous.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah that's why I included him. You know in his heart he didn't want to go.

EDIT - Yeah and Ryan INJUCTION


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It done a complete U-Turn. Players used to be low-balled and generally screwed over. Now it's the opposite way around. There needs to be a balance because the sky/tv bubble will not last for ever.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> How did the monumental inflation in football ever come to this? It's been insane for years, it needs to be addressed.
> 
> Wage caps should have been brought in long before now.


Agreed.



Stringer said:


> Far from it. We only offer them 1 year contracts once they turn 30. Hardly "fucking them off out of the club". It makes complete sense, if they want to stay and are still good enough then they can stay. Nasri will be sold in any club after 30 most likely, it's just that they don't have a policy on it. +We have done MUCH MORE for Nasri than he has for us.


So after all those years of good service, all a player can get from you is an extra year? At the end of the day football is these players JOBS and 1 year is far from good job security.

What have you done for Nasri, btw?



MartinFromMars said:


> Same reason Henry, Vieira, Bergkamp, Pires and Ljungberg stayed for so long. Because it was Arsene Wenger that turned them in to world class players.
> 
> If you want pure loyalty these days, the only players you can say are Steven Gerrard and Jamie Carragher.


Funny you mention Pires, because I remember he wanted a two year contract extension at Arsenal, but was refused it. After being one of the best players they had around that time, they couldn't even give him two years.

Yeah, Gerrard is so loyal that he was so damn close to joining us days after Liverpool won the Champions League.



Samee said:


> Before people bring up his Chelsea flirtation, if you've read his autobiography you'll know he was pushed to that situation by the club not offering him a contract, fucking him around and generally making him feel unwanted. Of course, it was a momentary lapse in judgement by Gerrard as shown by his almost immediate u-turn.


Big deal. He took long to decide whether to join us the year before anyway. If he was so loyal to Liverpool, he would have rejected us straight away.

Same shit with Terry, he fucked us about in 2009.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Big deal. He took long to decide whether to join us the year before anyway. If he was so loyal to Liverpool, he would have rejected us straight away.
> 
> Same shit with Terry, he fucked us about in 2009.


Same reasons apply, club were fucking him around. Also the year before he never seriously considered actually leaving.

The point is he never truly wanted to leave as has been shown by his loyalty since.

Don't compare Gerrard to Terry because the *only thing* motivating Terry was money. Chelsea were in a much better position than City. The only reason Gerrard potentially wanted to leave was for a Premier League title.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I though a large reason was Gerrard didn't see eye to eye with Rafa.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Like Gerrard, after staying at Liverpool, would put in 'his' book that he actually wanted to go to Chelsea, he was always going to say he never wanted to leave and was forced into it


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Badge kissing, only a few can get away with that these days. I don't like when Chicharito does it.

Anyway, bye-bye John, you'll be missed....






Megs on Figo, all in a days work for John.






Last minute winner at Anfield, no problem for John.






Cantona? No, no, no, O'Shea.






Just John hurting Arsenal, again.






Goalkeeping? Just another of John's many talents.


I actually felt sad watching those videos .


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> I though a large reason was Gerrard didn't see eye to eye with Rafa.


That had nothing to do with it, I have no idea where you pulled that bullshit from. There was also talk of Gerrard leaving while Houllier was still here. 

You seem to be pretty ill-informed when it comes to Rafa.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Same reasons apply, club were fucking him around. Also the year before he never seriously considered actually leaving.
> 
> The point is he never truly wanted to leave as has been shown by his loyalty since.
> 
> Don't compare Gerrard to Terry because the *only thing* motivating Terry was money. Chelsea were in a much better position than City. The only reason Gerrard potentially wanted to leave was for a Premier League title.


So wait... The reason Gerrard wanted to leave was because he thought he was getting messed around with not getting a new contract? Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't that new contract included a big increase in wages?

Sure Samee. Money had nothing at all to do with it. Not for Steven "diving is ruining the game" Gerrard.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> So wait... The reason Gerrard wanted to leave was because he thought he was getting messed around with not getting a new contract? Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't that new contract included a big increase in wages?
> 
> Sure Samee. Money had nothing at all to do with it. Not for Steven "diving is ruining the game" Gerrard.


No it mainly had to do with him *feeling unwanted by the club*. He says in his book that he felt as though the club wanted to *cash in on him*. That's why he even considered leaving.

His undying loyalty for Liverpool has been shown ever since he had that u-turn. He's had plenty of chances to leave since then. If he really had no loyalty towards the club he would've left last summer when Mourinho and Madrid came calling.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

so are the wesley fudgepack and john nutmeg deals confirmed


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> That had nothing to do with it, I have no idea where you pulled that bullshit from. There was talk of Gerrard leaving while Houllier was still here.
> 
> You seem to be pretty ill-informed when it comes to Rafa.


It was widely reported by pundits and spreadsheets at the time, even his mate Jamie Redknapp spoke on it. I don't know what his relationship was with Houllier, but Gerrard was known to be pissed at playing on the right under Rafa.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Gerrard was offered, and turned down, a club record contract from liverpool, chelsea were offering more


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> It was widely reported by pundits and spreadsheets at the time, even his mate Jamie Redknapp spoke on it.


So that makes it true? Fucking hell. Redknapp is a muppet btw.



> Gerrard was known to be pissed at playing on the right under Rafa.


Even if that was true, it was the season AFTER he handed in a transfer request so CLEARLY Rafa had nothing to do with Gerrard wanting to leave.



united_07 said:


> Gerrard was offered, and turned down, a club record contract from liverpool, chelsea were offering more


I don't remember ever reading that in his book or that ever being reported.

Edit: Oh yeah I remember now. He _initially_ turned down the deal cos his mind was made up after the club had fucked him around but then accepted it after doing his u-turn. Chelsea offering more had nothing to do with it cos I'm sure they would've offered more than the £100,000 a week he signed for. If money was the issue Chelsea would've got Gerrard.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

just read the brown deal was only worth 1 mil.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> so are the wesley fudgepack and john nutmeg deals confirmed


WESLEY is, John's still undergoing his medical I think.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> So that makes it true? Fucking hell. Redknapp is a muppet btw.


You should have realised by now that most people in this thread form their opinions from Redknapp, Merson, Goal.com and the tabloids.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> so are the wesley fudgepack and john nutmeg deals confirmed


Only Wesley Caramac so far, Kiz.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> You should have realised by now that most people in this thread form their opinions from Redknapp, Merson, Goal.com and the tabloids.


It's frightening.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> You should have realised by now that most people in this thread form their opinions from Redknapp, Merson, Goal.com and the tabloids.


Redknapp is good mates with Gerrard and most of liverpool backroom staff. I'm sure he would have a good indication of what goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Redknapp is good mates with Gerrard and most of liverpool backroom staff. I'm sure he would have a good indication of what goes on behind the scenes.


This is the same muppet who thought Rafa was sacked so Hicks and Gillett could give the new manager a £30m transfer kitty. 

He's *clueless*.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> This is the same muppet who thought Rafa was sacked so Hicks and Gillett could give the new manager a £30m transfer kitty.


8*D Point taken.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I don't believe a word Jamie Redknapp says. King of the Muppets.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The fuckin La Liga pundits on Sky Sports are bigger muppets than Redknapp.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Nas said:


> The fuckin La Liga pundits on Sky Sports are bigger muppets than Redknapp.


Yeah, respected journalists Guillem Balague and Graham Hunter pale in comparison to expert Jamie Redknapp.

Dear God fpalm


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Nas said:


> The fuckin La Liga pundits on Sky Sports are bigger muppets than Redknapp.


Yeah right. They're actually pretty decent especially when you compare them to Jamie fucking Redknapp.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Football pundits in general are terrible. When you watch other sports you realise how poor the analysis is and how thick the pundits are in comparison.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

He was a pretty decent player though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Football pundits in general are terrible. When you watch other sports you realise how poor the analysis is and how thick the pundits are in comparison.


What you on about? 

This man looks like he knows what he's talking about:











Muerte al fascismo said:


> He was a pretty decent player though.


Yep, still doesn't make him any less of a moron though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> What you on about?
> 
> This man looks like he knows what he's talking about:


Matt Le Tissier, Charlie Nicholas, Tony Gale. Sky have such a varied collection of thick cunts.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Matt Le Tissier, Charlie Nicholas, Tony Gale. Sky have such a varied collection of thick cunts.


Just reading those names makes my blood boil a little. It's incredible that they get paid to talk about football and have such influence over millions of people.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Badge kissing, only a few can get away with that these days. I don't like when Chicharito does it.
> 
> Anyway, bye-bye John, you'll be missed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megs on Figo, all in a days work for John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute winner at Anfield, no problem for John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cantona? No, no, no, O'Shea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just John hurting Arsenal, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goalkeeping? Just another of John's many talents.
> 
> 
> I actually felt sad watching those videos .












Wes


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Matt Le Tissier, Charlie Nicholas, Tony Gale. Sky have such a varied collection of thick cunts.


Matt Le Tissier was legendary. So he gets a pass. One player who I wish wasn't so loyal to his club. 

Commendable, but he was good enough to ply his trade on a much higher level.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Just listen to Dean Windass.......


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*






Proper punditry by Eamon. (Not really, he talks a lot of shit but when he gets going, it's hilarious!)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Matt Le Tissier, Charlie Nicholas, Tony Gale. Sky have such a varied collection of thick cunts.


Phil Thompson. Dean Windass is literally unintelligible, possibly the thickest person to ever walk the planet.

Thank god for Jeff Stelling.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Phil Thompson. Dean Windass is literally unintelligible, possibly the thickest person to ever walk the planet.
> 
> Thank god for Jeff Stelling.


It's woeful. When you see how good the punditry is for boxing, cricket, rugby and other sports it makes it even worse.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Windass' surname basically sums up what I think of his opinion. 8*D.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Phil Thompson. Dean Windass is literally unintelligible, possibly the thickest person to ever walk the planet.
> 
> Thank god for Jeff Stelling.


Kamara too. I swear him and Windass are kept on purely to be laughed at, because they're awful at their jobs. Stelling is 90% of the reason I watch soccer saturday, the rest are just ridiculous.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Anyone who took the comment i made about Windass seriously.......then you're about as smart as he is.

Seriously though I think in one of the matches he commentated on he said "Leroy Lita nearly scored in 2 seconds of kick-off" & "Leroy Lita scored a header.....over the bar".

:lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Windass isn't just thick as pig shit, but you can't tell what idiotic things he is saying because of his accent. Kammy is funny but also useless and generally chats shit. Infact all of Sky, ITV and BBC's pundits just spout clichés and ill-educated comments. Hell, at the World Cup the BBC team didn't know any of Slovakia's team and only knew Hamsik because a researcher told them he was quite good.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

WESLEY BROWN






sup LOLerpool? 8*D.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Glad to hear Wesley Fudgepack is at Sunderland now. He'll be getting first team football there most likely (or maybe not).

I think the Barca boys (Messi, Iniesta, and most definitely Xavi) are going to remain loyal to their club. But then again, they are currently part of the best team in the world so they wouldn't move anyways.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah, it's easy to be loyal to your club when you're winning everything. We'll see how Wes and John (and maybe Darron?) do at a mid table club, where they're not surrounded by excellence.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Agreed.
> 
> So after all those years of good service, all a player can get from you is an extra year? At the end of the day football is these players JOBS and 1 year is far from good job security.
> 
> What have you done for Nasri, btw?


Offering a 1 year contract is good for the club, and the player still gets paid a lot and they can take it or leave it. Why sign a 31 year old to a 4 year contract when they could be a liabiltiy?. You seem to think players are bigger than the club. 

We made Nasri a top class player.



MMN said:


> Yeah, *respected journalists Guillem Balague and Graham Hunter* pale in comparison to expert Jamie Redknapp.
> 
> Dear God fpalm


:lmao They're pretty bad too. Both chat more sense than the shit on Sky Sports though.



Samee said:


> What you on about?
> 
> This man looks like he knows what he's talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, still doesn't make him any less of a moron though.


:lmao Merson. What a man.

LOL when Johnson had a hit at him on Twitter after Merson spoke the truth though. Like Johnson comes close to Nerson anyway.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Phil Thompson. Dean Windass is literally unintelligible, possibly the thickest person to ever walk the planet.
> 
> Thank god for Jeff Stelling.


Thompson ain't bad. Stelling is a quality presenter but he's a bit of a WUM. Doesn't really know much about football but I guess that's not his job, his job is to present.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Paul Merson is awesome.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao Merson. What a man.
> 
> LOL when Johnson had a hit at him on Twitter after Merson spoke the truth though. Like Johnson comes close to Nerson anyway.


Merson was running his mouth as usual and when someone finally hit back Merson couldn't take it. 

Not disputing that Merson was a good player though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Merson was running his mouth as usual and when someone finally hit back Merson couldn't take it.
> 
> Not disputing that Merson was a good player though.


Johnson said something untrue about him, saying he was "average at the best of times" is laughable.

Breaking news - Arsenal HAVEN'T received formal bid for Nasri after enquiry about Nasri from United


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Maybe they just received an informal bid, Ferguson txted Wenger?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Johnson said something untrue about him, saying he was "average at the best of times" is laughable.


Did he? These were his tweets weren't they?

*“Comments from alcoholic drug abusers are not really gonna upset me and who is Paul Merson to judge players.”

“The only reason he’s on that show is coz he gambled all his money away. The clown!”*



> Breaking news - Arsenal HAVEN'T received formal bid for Nasri after enquiry about Nasri from United


I guess that's _kinda_ good news. I'd prefer Nasri ended up at City than United. He'd improve United a lot more than he'd improve City.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

tbh i dont believe SSN when they say united havent made a bid, 3 of the most reputable papers have all reported the same story that united have made a bid. SSN were also reporting that Modric was having a meeting with Levy on tuesday when he wasnt even in the country, and last week they reported as breaking news that Nasri was very close to moving to city.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> tbh i dont believe SSN when they say united havent made a bid, 3 of the most reputable papers have all reported the same story that united have made a bid. SSN were also reporting that Modric was having a meeting with Levy on tuesday when he wasnt even in the country, and last week they reported as breaking news that Nasri was very close to moving to city.


Arsenal said it, didn't they? The "reliable" papers follow what the others say. +all they said about Citeh was that they were "interested".


@Samee - http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/3338654/Glen-Johnson-blasts-Paul-Merson-in-furious-Twitter-rant.html
Johnson Tweeted: "Comments from alcoholic drug abusers are not really gonna upset me and who is Paul Merson to judge players, he was average at the best of times."


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Paul Merson? Average? Er, no.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal said it. The "reliable" papers follow what the others say. +all they said about Citeh was that they were "interested".
> 
> 
> @Samee - http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/3338654/Glen-Johnson-blasts-Paul-Merson-in-furious-Twitter-rant.html
> Johnson Tweeted: "Comments from alcoholic drug abusers are not really gonna upset me and who is Paul Merson to judge players, he was average at the best of times."


Arsenal havent said anything, sky say their 'sources' tell them. I would treat papers like the Times as more reliable as sky sources


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The Guardian reports something so the other papers follow suit.

SSN is consistently overall the most reliable. Don't get why you won't accept that United might not have made a bid for him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

we all know goal.com india is the most reliable, come on stringer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Sky and their ''sources'', useless pack of cunts. They used to be fairly reliable.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Thompson ain't bad.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> The Guardian reports something so the other papers follow suit.
> 
> SSN is consistently overall the most reliable. Don't get why you won't accept that United might not have made a bid for him.


the times were first to report it specifically this journalist

http://twitter.com/#!/DuckerTheTimes

Im not particularly bothered about it just saying that just cos SSN report it doesnt mean its true, especially as several papers are reporting the story. We wont know anything for definite until one of the clubs comes out and says something.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

LOL - Phil Thompson is the worst of the lot.

If SSN reported something positive about United, most of their fans would take it as gospel.

+yeah, United07, I will only believe something has gone through when clubs confirm it.

Just looking at that Twitter account and Nani doesn't look like he wants to stay.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Off topic but the News Of The World has just been shut down.

Get in, ahah.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Off topic but the News Of The World has just been shut down.
> 
> Get in, ahah.


Really? Thank fuck, useless cunts the lot of them.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I always found the paper entertaining. I enjoyed the bullshit, Sunday's won't be the same.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> @Samee -
> Johnson Tweeted: "Comments from alcoholic drug abusers are not really gonna upset me and who is Paul Merson to judge players, he was average at the best of times."


I've done a bit more digging and it looks like he did actually call him average. Course that's over the top but I can understand the bitterness. Merson and co are constantly giving Johnson unreasonable amounts of shit so it was only fair he them back with some.



Vader13 said:


> I always found the paper entertaining. I enjoyed the bullshit, Sunday's won't be the same.


They are scum and got what they deserved.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I always found the paper entertaining. I enjoyed the bullshit, Sunday's won't be the same.


This.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

NOTW shutting down just means the Sun will go 7 days, so basically the same shit paper


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Off topic but the News Of The World has just been shut down.
> 
> Get in, ahah.


So many years too late. The disease has been cured.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> NOTW shutting down just means the Sun will go 7 days, so basically the same shit paper


Sadly this is true, the paper as a whole is total bullshit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yip, it'll just get rebranded and relaunched in a week or two.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> NOTW shutting down just means the Sun will go 7 days, so basically the same shit paper


Yep but the minor positive of that is now certain Liverpool 'fans' won't have any excuses when they try and buy the paper. It wasn't officially apart of the boycott so some thought it was okay to buy it which was ridiculous in my opinion since it's always been the Sunday Sun in reality - it's just actually going to be called that now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Can't believe you guys are happy with NOTW shutting down. Fantastic, deep analysis on games, reliable transfer talk that is rarely ill-informed and fantastic columnists.

8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The Sunday Sun already exists so they won't get away with that name.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

They can hack my phone any time they want.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> The Sunday Sun already exists so they won't get away with that name.


Yeah, its a godawful North East paper.

Maybe they'll call it the *Sun*-day paper 8*D

God that's an awful pun.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

They registered *The Sun on Sunday* 2 days ago. That's what it's gonna be called.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

oshea to sunderland confirmed on a 4 year deal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> 18.08: BREAKING NEWS Sky Sports News reports that Fulham have agreed a fee with Roma for John Arne Riise.


wooo



> 18.08: MORE BREAKING NEWS Sky Sports reports that Kiz is still gay.


double wooo


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

:lmao Such a random attack.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

you seem happy that i am still gay cockhead



> 1737: DISABILITY SPORT - A second GOLD in quick succession at the dumbcunt chelsea supporters meet for america as cockhead, in his first major international meeting, beats home favourite joel in the S7 100m fuckwit chelsea race for his second gold medal of the meeting.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Again, as with brown, its a good move for o'shea, more first team opportunities for him. He was the player out of the three i wouldnt have minded keeping as the can play anyway along the back 4 and in the centre of midfield


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Well Sky Sports is the most reliable, so I'm told.

Do Fulham still have Riise's brother?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

the BBC also comment on the Nasri situation



> Lots of people asking about #Nasri. BBC Sport told today that #MUFC lodged a bid with #Arsenal two weeks ago. From impeccable source.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/howardnurse


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

impeccable source

screams bullshit


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Tottenham have confirmed injury-plagued defender Jonathan Woodgate has left the club.


Too bad Josh's favorite player of all time won't be at White Hart Lane anymore.

I heard Modric's cunt agent says Modric won't hand in a transfer request. I get the feeling that he wants to (wanted to) sign with us but is scared to speak out. I still say we should keep giving him improved offers.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

When the source isn't named it is like when the papers run a huge headline story without a single quote from the person(s) involved.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Modric clearly wants to leave but it's like everyone is damn near forcing him to stay at the club. They should have just asked for £30m+ took the money and bought a replacement for him tbh. Really no point in forcing a player to stay at a club if he doesn't want too.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Firstly, two great signings have been made today in Wesley "Caramac" Brown and John "Lucky Leprechaun" O'Shea. We needed to strengthen our defence and that's what we have done.

Secondly, :lmao at The News of the World closing downn, bunch of cuntwits. It'll get rebranded Worlds News, Sundays World News, or the Daily Star (Sunday Edition = with more page 3 models).

Thirdly................................Is Gervinho still having his medical? :lmao.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

O'Shea gone and Gibson staying?


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

if fulham buying Riise is true and not BS then that is good move for them martin jol owns! Will be nice seeing Riise back the crazy ginger defender with a holy shit of a left foot he has scored some screamers!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah NOTW shutting down is surprising but pointless at the same time since it will basically just be taken over by the Sun. 

Forgot about Gervinho :lmao what the hell is going on with him its been like 36 hours now.

Edit

Great signing for Fulham if they do indeed get Riise. Dude was pretty damn boss for us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Modric will be hard to replace. Chelsea should just lodge a big bid ASAP so they can integrate him into the team, if that doesn't work look elsewhere.

Gervinho should be announced tomorrow at the latest. Got a really good feeling about him being a top player for us.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Modric will be hard to replace. Chelsea should just lodge a big bid ASAP so they can integrate him into the team, if that doesn't work look elsewhere.
> 
> Gervinho should be announced tomorrow at the latest. Got a really good feeling about him being a top player for us.


I don't think Spurs will sell him anymore no matter what money is put forward. Seems to be more of a pride/ego thing where since Levy has said "he won't be sold" he doesn't wanna look like a dick and go back on his word.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

One thing we learned from this thread:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Release the Kraken! My fav Riise moment.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Hopefully Riise can produce some more of these moments for Fulham






but yeah, he'll be a great signing and might get more out of his brother. I've never seen his brother play so I can't judge him though.


EDIT: dammit, Magsimus beat me by a minute :no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> when did riise to fulham get confirmed? just saw that it was.


FUTURE KIZ


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> One thing we learned from this thread:


Rockhead timelines are the best.

I need to make one, subject matter?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> EDIT: dammit, Magsimus beat me by a minute :no:


Sunderland, always second best (Y)


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*






this was my fav Riise goal against those dirty mancs! pure quality! take a bow son.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

jesus fuck that's an awful hairstyle. belongs in the brazilian team.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










Hero


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Sunderland, always second best (Y)


August 20th my friend. Wait and see.


You'll still beat us most likely, but I can dream can't I?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

August 13th. Arsenal v Newcastle. Epic stuff. Fuck the fact it's my birthday I so want to go for the league opener. 

BOOM BOOM CHEIKH CHEIKH THE ROOM


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Grubbs89 said:


>


Was just about to post that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

it's sad, the biggest signing this window in the a-league down here has been dario vidisic to my boys adelaide united.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> it's sad, the biggest signing this window in the a-league down here has been dario vidisic to my boys adelaide united.


Didn't one of the Mariner's young players get sold to a pretty good team? 

On a side note, they beat Celtic the other day, woo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> it's sad, the biggest signing this window in the a-league down here has been dario vidisic to my boys adelaide united.


MLS signed Torsten Frings last week or so. I'm still waiting on Anelka to come to MLS.



> OFFICIAL Jack Cork, linked with Nottingham Forest earlier today, has left Chelsea to join Southampton. The 23-year-old midfielder joins for an undisclosed fee.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> jesus fuck that's an awful hairstyle. belongs in the brazilian team.


Actually Gervinho will be right at home with the rest of Arsenal's awful hairstyles. Especially Song and Sagna.

Also, I'm a few pages late on this, but Joel, why are you coming at Stringer for his club only giving guys on the wrong side of 30 one-year contract extensions? Our club does the exact same thing. As Chelsea fans, we really have no room to talk. (edit: Not sure if it was Stringer or Samee... :side


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7025296,00.html

Yh plz.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Joooooooooooooooooooooooooohn Arne Riise, OOOOH AHHHHH, I WANNA KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW HOW YOU SCORED THAT GOAL!?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Stringer laughed at your name MMN, I think he made himself giggle by trying to sound it out. 

"mmmnn"


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> Stringer laughed at your name MMN, I think he made himself giggle by trying to sound it out.
> 
> "mmmnn"


Simple minds, simple pleasures, I guess.

It used to be MrMondayNight but since RVD is shit now I didn't want to be associated with him. This was the only alternative.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

"The 23-year-old, who is thought to be on £50,000 a week, is believed to be among the lowest earners in City's star-studded squad."

I wish I was one of those 'lowest' earners.

Also, Riise is a ginger prick. Took that free-kick when Barthez had just blinked - obviously wasn't ready.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Also, Riise is a ginger prick.


Racist.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Gingers have souls, ffs.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd like to tie him to a deck chair in Spain and watch him burn.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It's funny to think that it wasn't that long ago that a top team's lowest earner would be on about 50,000 a year, and now City's lowest earner is only on 50,000 a week. How the owner's at City ever plan to make a profit is beyond me.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I'd like to tie him to a deck chair in Spain and watch him burn.


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> added a confirmed transfers list to the first page for the premier league. if i've made any mistakes, tell me with proof, and i'll also add to transfers as they get confirmed.


hey. that's a good idea. nice work.




Daily Mail saying we put forth a 27 million bid for Benzema. I would have a massive erection if Arsenal somehow ends up with Gervinho, Mata, and Benzema.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> hey. that's a good idea. nice work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Mail saying we put forth a 27 million bid for Benzema. I would have a massive erection if Arsenal somehow ends up with Gervinho, Mata, and Benzema.


Yeah, signing those 3 is defo erection territory.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Daily Mail saying we put forth a 27 million bid for Benzema. I would have a massive erection if Arsenal somehow ends up with Gervinho, Mata, and Benzema.


Well, prepare to be unable to get it up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

dont worry, i'll always have my other trio as backup. keeley hazell, lucy pinder, and holly peers. :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Wenger will invest in some 16 year old French centre backs and will turn them into attacking midfielders.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Wenger will invest in some 16 year old French centre backs and will turn them into attacking midfielders.


:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> Actually Gervinho will be right at home with the rest of Arsenal's awful hairstyles. Especially Song and Sagna.
> 
> Also, I'm a few pages late on this, but Joel, why are you coming at Stringer for his club only giving guys on the wrong side of 30 one-year contract extensions? Our club does the exact same thing. As Chelsea fans, we really have no room to talk. (edit: Not sure if it was Stringer or Samee... :side


Not true, Evo.

Lampard, Drogba and Anelka have all signed multi-year contracts at the age of 30.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> *Daily Mail* saying we put forth a 27 million bid for Benzema. I would have a massive erection if Arsenal somehow ends up with Gervinho, Mata, and Benzema.


There's your problem right there.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd be shocked if Wenger spends more than £18m on a player this summer.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I'd be shocked if Wenger spends more than £18m on a player this summer.


Yeah, hopefully Mata's priced at £19m.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Yeah, hopefully Mata's priced at £19m.


Around £23.5m apparently.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Mata to Liverpool then. :side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'm still actually pretty confident it'll happen, unless City cock block us.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I'm still actually pretty confident it'll happen. Unless City cock-block us.


Loving the bottom of your sig.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> Mata to Liverpool then. :side:


We still kind of need a winger...



















... 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

:lmao apparently malaga have made a €35m offer for Sneijder, if he goes there everyone will know what he cares about


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao apparently malaga have made a €35m offer for Sneijder, if he goes there everyone will know what he cares about


Apparently they might bid for Tevez too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Simple minds, simple pleasures, I guess.
> 
> It used to be MrMondayNight but since RVD is shit now I didn't want to be associated with him. This was the only alternative.


Cz RVD has always been amazing.



Bananas said:


> It's funny to think that it wasn't that long ago that a top team's lowest earner would be on about 50,000 a year, and now City's lowest earner is only on 50,000 a week. How the owner's at City ever plan to make a profit is beyond me.


This, Kiz posted something on how they could make a profit but it contained far too many 'perfections' to be pulled off. I would be worried if I was a Citeh fan.



Mikey Damage said:


> hey. that's a good idea. nice work.
> 
> Daily Mail saying we put forth a 27 million bid for Benzema. I would have a massive erection if Arsenal somehow ends up with Gervinho, Mata, and Benzema.


fapfapfap



MMN said:


> Well, prepare to be unable to get it up.


Yeah, I would rather Downing, Adam & Henderson - it shows that we have ambition to get three world class players like that, Downing being particularly superb. 

8*D



Samee said:


> I'm still actually pretty confident it'll happen, unless City cock block us.


Mata to Arsenal. Already been booked.


http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/07/arsenal-should-sign-michael-essien/

For a lol.

http://justarsenal.com/usmanov-trying-hard-to-challenge-kroenke-by-buying-more-shares/8770

USMANOV!


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Loving the bottom of your sig.


Had to be said.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'm liking the cork signing also



> Jutkiewicz started his career at Southampton and was also born in the city so could be set for a return to his hometown club.
> 
> Southampton are looking for attacking reinforcements having failed in a bid for Doncaster's Billy Sharp and now Jutkiewicz is their top target.
> 
> The highly-rated striker had a spell at Everton when they signed him from Swindon as one of the most sought-after teenagers in the country.
> 
> He left Everton last summer for Coventry and, having impressed at the Ricoh Arena, he is still regarded as an extremely bright prospect for the future.
> 
> .


sky sports


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, I would rather Downing, Adam & Henderson - it shows that we have ambition to get three world class players like that, Downing being particularly superb.
> 
> 8*D


Showing yourself up to be an idiot again. Anyone who watched the Premier League last season would know that Adam and Downing were brilliant.

The fact you think 3 RUMOURS, that will inevitably not be true, show you're ambitious is laughable. Arsenal must be the least ambitious team in the league and are happy to sell their best players as long as they are profitable.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

STALKER are you actually a fan of Cher Lloyd? I mean I know some lads here have some weird obsessions but that's just crossing the line.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> STALKER are you actually a fan of Cher Lloyd? I mean I know some lads here have some weird obsessions but that's just crossing the line.


A rubbish artist, a cunt and not even fit. I don't see the appeal.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> A rubbish artist, a cunt and not even fit. I don't see the appeal.


There isn't even a single shred of appeal. At least when I see people with Taylor Swift sigs and such it's understandable cos she's quite fit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

He might have a fetish for chavvy skangers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Showing yourself up to be an idiot again. Anyone who watched the Premier League last season would know that Adam and Downing were brilliant.
> 
> The fact you think 3 RUMOURS, that will inevitably not be true, show you're ambitious is laughable. Arsenal must be the least ambitious team in the league and are happy to sell their best players as long as they are profitable.


:lmao Adam looked good because he was in a shit team. Downing looked good because he was capped for ENGLAND, even Villa fans thought he was average most of the time. Shocking that a fan thinks these are good signings for a club with top 4 ambitions.

Gervinho - a rumour? He just had a medical :lmao Mata is in TALKS with Arsenal and Wenger has been a long term admirer of Benzema, although the deal is unlikely.

Least ambitious team in the league? That's why we finished in the top 4 the last 2 seasons and you have been laughed at, right? Laughable statement.

Happy to sell our best players? Coming from a Liverpool fan? :lmao TORRES, MASCHERANO, the list goes on.

Fab has been on his way for ages, and Nasri may not even leave and Clichy is hardly one of our top players.

Trololol.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I don't find Taylor Swift remotely good looking, she doesn't even have the pity appeal that some ugly girls have either.

The two Liverpool fans have formed a duo in this thread it seems.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I don't find Taylor Swift remotely good looking, she doesn't even have the pity appeal that some ugly girls have either.


This. Only good thing that has happened to her was getting burned by Kanye.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It's ironic that you fill you posts with LMAO smilies when most of what you write is laughable.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> It's ironic that you fill you posts with LMAO smilies when most of what you write is laughable.


Come back when you read the post and find out the only laughable thing in it is Liverpool and your denial.

+yeah Vader, Samee is alright though, had a pretty good discussion today whereas MMN is still annoying.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Come back when you read the post and find out the only laughable thing in it is Liverpool.


Nice joke, bro. I don't need to read your post, since they're all exactly the same. Liverpool are shit, blah blah blah, Arsenal will finish above you, smilies galore, blah blah blah.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I don't find Taylor Swift remotely good looking, she doesn't even have the pity appeal that some ugly girls have either.


Well she's definitely fitter than Cher feckin Lloyd.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Had a good laugh at Downing being "brilliant".

What next? Joe Cole is better than Lionel Messi? Ooops, Gerrard already has that one covered!


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Had a good laugh at Downing being "brilliant".
> 
> What next? Joe Cole is better than Lionel Messi? Ooops, Gerrard already has that one covered!


Downing was brilliant. His stats were fantastic, he got a lot of goals and assists and was by far Villa's best player. I know it's tough for you to accept a player is good if he's not good on FM or if the media don't spunk over them.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I like Cher Llyod but i would not class myself a fan of hers. :$


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Well she's definitely fitter than Cher feckin Lloyd.


True.



Joel said:


> Had a good laugh at Downing being "brilliant".
> 
> What next? Joe Cole is better than Lionel Messi? Ooops, Gerrard already has that one covered!


Cole's that good LIVERPOOL forgot he was in their squad. Paying him 100k a week though or something. Modric is on 35k a week. NICE business.



MMN said:


> Downing was brilliant. His stats were fantastic, he got a lot of goals and assists and was by far Villa's best player. I know it's tough for you to accept a player is good if he's not good on FM or if the media don't spunk over them.


You'll be the first to tell us stats don't tell the whole story when he has done fuck all next season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Downing is just not a player that should be in a team that wants to be top4 or above, whilst he obviously has talent there is no ambition buying a player like him at such a stupid price.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Had a good laugh at Downing being "brilliant".


Last season he played very well. Villa's stand-out performer. Ask any well-informed Villa fan and they'll tell you they'd rather have lost Young than Downing.



STALKER said:


> I like Cher Llyod but i would not class myself a fan of hers. :$


The fact that you're embarrassed to say even that shows how terrible she is.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The people who think Downing and Lucas are shit are the same people who want their club to sign Kjaer and Lukaku (they never watch them play, so they don't realise that both were shit last season), and think Sanchez is still a winger.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Last season he played very well. Villa's stand-out performer. Ask any well-informed Villa fan and they'll tell you they'd rather have lost Young than Downing


I was speaking to a hardcore Villa fan today and he said Young shits over Downing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Downing was brilliant. His stats were fantastic, he got a lot of goals and assists and was by far Villa's best player. I know it's tough for you to accept a player is good if he's not good on FM or if the media don't spunk over them.


Not exactly. I just find it tough to call average players brilliant.

7 goals and 7 assists in 38 games. "Brilliant"? If you say so *thumbs up*



Samee said:


> Last season he played very well. Villa's stand-out performer. Ask any well-informed Villa fan and they'll tell you they'd rather have lost Young than Downing.


Villa were awful last season. They went from a team challenging for top 4, to a team fearing relegation. And it wasn't until Bent came in that they started to rise.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Cole's that good LIVERPOOL forgot he was in their squad. Paying him 100k a week though or something. Modric is on 35k a week. NICE business.


That is down to the old regime so I don't understand how it's supposed to be an insult?



Vader13 said:


> Downing is just not a player that should be in a team that wants to be top4 or above, whilst he obviously has talent there is no ambition buying a player like him at such a stupid price.


1) We are unwilling to pay £20m for him
2) What makes Downing not a top 4 player? It's not like he's gonna be starting every game. I'm telling you, if United could have him at a reasonable price they'd take him as he'd provide some balance for their flanks being a left footer and all.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I was speaking to a hardcore Villa fan today and he said Young shits over Downing.


Hardcore doesn't necessarily mean well-informed.



MMN said:


> The people who think Downing and Lucas are shit are the same people who want their club to sign Kjaer and Lukaku (they never watch them play, so they don't realise that both were shit last season), and think Sanchez is still a winger.


FM fanboys basically.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Not exactly. I just find it tough to call average players brilliant.
> 
> 7 goals and 7 assists in 38 games. "Brilliant"? If you say so *thumbs up*


7 goals and 7 assists is great for a winger in a struggling team


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Sigh 

This whole Liverpool Vs Arsenal my team is better than yours crap is beginning to get a bit old now. Happening too damn much in this thread.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I still think Liverpool will go for 20 mil for Downing.

MMN, Lucas had one good season - stop sucking his cock. The media have praised Downing all season - I would much rather Lukaku.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Sigh
> 
> This whole Liverpool Vs Arsenal my team is better than yours crap is beginning to get a bit old now. Happening too damn much in this thread.


Agree. MMN takes every opportunity to turn it into that. When Mikey was talking about Arsenal's players for example, then when he spouts shit like Downing is brilliant you can't resist to laugh at him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Hardcore doesn't necessarily mean well-informed.


The most "hardcore" fans usually spout the most shit and I mean that in regards to all teams, including Liverpool.



> MMN, Lucas had one good season - stop sucking his cock. The media have praised Downing all season - I would much rather Lukaku.


One good season is more than Lukaku has had. Lucas was actually very good in 2009/10 too, perhaps the only LFC player who was great that season.




Chain Gang solider said:


> Sigh
> 
> This whole Liverpool Vs Arsenal my team is better than yours crap is beginning to get a bit old now. Happening too damn much in this thread.


I'd happily move on but sadly Stringer feels the need to mention Liverpool in every post he makes, even if we aren't the topic of discussion. Poor baby.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> The people who think Downing and Lucas are shit are the same people who want their club to sign Kjaer and Lukaku (they never watch them play, so they don't realise that both were shit last season), and think Sanchez is still a winger.


And you're the typical type of deluded Liverpool fan. Anything Liverpool goes for must be great and it going to help you in your quest for the Premier League title.

Then comes November and we don't see a post from you in this thread again. Until you beat Manchester United in March/April and then next season is the season you really thought you'd do well in.

Rinse and repeat.

Rush, BkB and King Kenny were actually making me think that Liverpool fans weren't that bad afterall...

Yeah, that's out of the window again.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> And you're the typical type of deluded Liverpool fan. Anything Liverpool goes for must be great and it going to help you in your quest for the Premier League title.
> 
> Then comes November and we don't see a post from you in this thread again. Until you beat Manchester United in March/April and then next season is the season you really thought you'd do well in.
> 
> Rinse and repeat.


I haven't said I expect us to challenge for the Premier League once and I've said several times that 4th would be a fantastic achievement and what I'm hoping for. Continue to make stuff up if it makes you feel better though.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Downing had a good season but £20m? Fuck off! I thought Adam did a good job last year too but £9m, especially when Liverpool are flooded with central midfielders. I don't get that one unless they're going to debut a new bizarre formation next season. Seriously though, it might actually look something like this:

Reina

Flanagan - Carragher - Skrtel - Johnson

Lucas

Henderson - Gerrard - Adam

Kuyt/Carroll - Suarez​I don't know where Maxi, Meireles, Aqualani and one of Carroll or Kuyt will fit in.

Where's this Cher Lloyd obsession come from? She's a total skank as well as being an absolute c*nt. It'd be like throwing a marble in a dustbin. Taylor Swift isn't hot either while we're at it!


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> 7 goals and 7 assists in 38 games. "Brilliant"? If you say so *thumbs up*


1) That's pretty great for a winger in a shit team
2) It's more about the potential he'd have playing for Liverpool. Take a look at some chalkboards and you'll Downing regularly puts the ball into positions Carroll would feast on.



> Villa were awful last season. They went from a team challenging for top 4, to a team fearing relegation. And it wasn't until Bent came in that they started to rise.


What does that have to do with anything? Does that make Downing a bad player? Cos if that's what you're saying it'd make Ashley Young a bad player too.



Stringer said:


> I still think Liverpool will go for 20 mil for Downing.


If we were willing to pay £20m we would have done it by now. If we don't think a player is worth it we won't go for it, e.g. Wickham.



> *MMN, Lucas had one good season* - stop sucking his cock. The media have praised Downing all season - I would much rather Lukaku.


He's had one good and one great season actually.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Sigh
> 
> This whole Liverpool Vs Arsenal my team is better than yours crap is beginning to get a bit old now. Happening too damn much in this thread.


Yeah exactly.

At least we can all agree that United are better than them both.

8*D8*D8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd have Downing as a squad player at United, yes. But never a first team starter, which is what he is going to be at Liverpool, if he went.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



wabak said:


> Yeah exactly.
> 
> At least we can all agree that United are better than them both.
> 
> 8*D8*D8*D


See I would agree with that. United are lightyears ahead of Liverpool and I'll happily admit that. Sadly people still try to make out that I think Liverpool are DA BEST TEAM IN DA WORLD. I think I've been pretty realistic in my expectations for next season (challenge for 4th).



Vader13 said:


> I'd have Downing as a squad player at United, yes. But never a first team starter, which is what he is going to be at Liverpool, if he went.


Well yeah, you already have a lot of great wingers and we don't. Plus we're not as good a team as you, which means starters in our side are worse than starters in yours.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Nige™;9930920 said:


> Downing had a good season but £20m? Fuck off! I thought Adam did a good job last year too but £9m, especially when Liverpool are flooded with central midfielders. I don't get that one unless they're going to debut a new bizarre formation next season. Seriously though, it might actually look something like this:
> 
> Reina
> 
> Flanagan - Carragher - Skrtel - Johnson
> 
> Lucas
> 
> Henderson - Adam - Gerrard
> 
> Kuyt/Carroll - Suarez​I don't know where Maxi, Meireles, Aqualani and one of Carroll or Kuyt will fit in.
> 
> Where's this Cher Lloyd obsession come from? She's a total skank as well as being an absolute c*nt. It'd be like throwing a marble in a dustbin. Taylor Swift isn't hot either while we're at it!


Maxi was rumored to be leaving. Something like he wanted to go back to Argentina. Dunno what became of that and Meireles is likely to get the chop. Kuyt will probably be used around the right hand flank 

Reina
Kelly Carra Agger Johnson 

Lucas

Kuyt Gerrard Adam/Henderson 

Carroll Suarez​
Something along those lines I would say with Aquilani coming on as a squad player.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Downing had a good season but £20m? Fuck off! I thought Adam did a good job last year too but £9m, especially when Liverpool are flooded with central midfielders. I don't get that one unless they're going to debut a new bizarre formation next season. Seriously though, it might actually look something like this:
> 
> Reina
> 
> Flanagan - Carragher - Skrtel - Johnson
> 
> Lucas
> 
> Henderson - Adam - Gerrard
> 
> Kuyt/Carroll - Suarez​I don't know where Maxi, Meireles, Aqualani and one of Carroll or Kuyt will fit in.
> 
> Where's this Cher Lloyd obsession come from? She's a total skank as well as being an absolute c*nt. It'd be like throwing a marble in a dustbin. Taylor Swift isn't hot either while we're at it!


To be honest I'm not totally sure how Liverpool are gonna be lining up next season. I do think that Kenny is building two different types of team though. One that can play direct football, e.g. Adam playing through Downing who crosses for Carroll and one that plays pass and move football, e.g Suarez, Gerrard, Aquilani, Kuyt, Maxi, Meireles etc switching positions constantly and generally causing havoc.

Right now I'm thinking we're going for a 4-3-3 next season with the midfield 3 being Lucas, Gerrard and one of Meireles, Adam or Aquilani. The front 3 will probably be Kuyt, Carroll and Suarez but if we get Mata I see him replacing Kuyt. If we sign Downing, he'll be a glorified squad player. Basically, the signings of Henderson, Adam and Downing are merely buffing out the squad a bit. We've shown we have quality countless times in past years, just not depth.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I see us playing something like:

*Reina

Johnson - Carragher - New CB - New LB

Lucas

Gerrard ----- Adam

Suarez - Carroll - Downing*​
Not the best team but a very good team, I think, and one that is the best we can hope for whilst we have no Champions League football. Our bench looks decent with the likes of Henderson, Kuyt, Maxi, Aquilani, Meireles, Skrtel, etc.




Samee said:


> If we sign Downing, he'll be a glorified squad player.


I completely disagree.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



wabak said:


> Yeah exactly.
> 
> At least we can all agree that United are better than them both.
> 
> 8*D8*D8*D


Nah 

Liverpool > Man U 

2011/12 OUR YEAR!!!! 


:side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I'd have Downing as a squad player at United, yes. But never a first team starter, which is what he is going to be at Liverpool, if he went.


He's not gonna be a nailed-on starter like Gerrard or Suarez in my opinion, he'll be more like how Riera was for us - in and out the side, playing more often than not when fit. He'll be a glorified squad player basically.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> He's not gonna be a nailed-on starter like Gerrard or Suarez in my opinion, he'll be more like how Riera was for us - in and out the side, playing more often than not when fit. He'll be a glorified squad player basically.


You're going to have a big shock when Downing starts every week.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I completely disagree.


I can see why you would but it goes back to my point of Kenny building two sides. Downing will be for the 'direct' not for the more fluid 'pass and move' side. There will be a lot more rotation next season with the added squad depth we're getting.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If we pay £20m for him he will start on a regular basis for sure. Especially since we have few out and out wingers


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> You're going to have a big shock when Downing starts every week.


If Kenny had Downing in mind as a nailed-on starter no questions asked we'd have coughed up the £20m by now I reckon.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I can see why you would but it goes back to my point of Kenny building two sides. Downing will be for the 'direct' not for the more fluid 'pass and move' side. There will be a lot more rotation next season with the added squad depth we're getting.


No team builds two sides capable of playing two completely styles of football, I think that is a load of tosh. If we sign Downing he will start every week, since we have NO wingers currently.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> The people who think Downing and Lucas are shit are the same people who want their club to sign Kjaer and Lukaku (they never watch them play, so they don't realise that both were shit last season), and think Sanchez is still a winger.


1000x yes. I really like Football manager, and frankly spend far too much time playing it, but it annoys me so much how people seem to get Football manager and reality mixed up.

As for Downing he is a good player, but I think Villa might be valuing him too highly. He may have had a better season than Young this past season, but to me Young is a player who still has another gear he can reach that Downing can't. So if Man Utd get Young playing at that higher gear more frequently, then he'll be worth the fee they paid for him whereas Downing is more of a solid player that when confident can be relied upon to put in consistently good performances, but never really great performances, so if Villa want something anything over 15M for him, I think Liverpool would do well to steer clear.

One thing Liverpool really ought to be weary of is that when he loses his confidence, he completely goes to shit. Boro's relegated season of 08/09 really attests to it. I think he missed 3 penalties in that season too, which I know doesn't define a season (I think Sahin of Dortmund did the same this season), but as I recall he tried to be the main man of Boro that season, often playing centrally and trying to drive them forward quickly when it was obvious it wasn't his natural game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I haven't said I expect us to challenge for the Premier League once and I've said several times that 4th would be a fantastic achievement and what I'm hoping for. Continue to make stuff up if it makes you feel better though.


Did I strike a nerve?

I already feel good. Great players like Modric wants to join Chelsea. Average players like Downing want to join Liverpool.

Oh and if you want to call me a cunt, just do it here rather than trying to hide it. It's a lot faster.



Samee said:


> 1) That's pretty great for a winger in a shit team


It's not great. And it certainly isn't brilliant. It's good.



Samee said:


> 2) It's more about the potential he'd have playing for Liverpool. Take a look at some chalkboards and you'll Downing regularly puts the ball into positions Carroll would feast on.


And they are no other better players out there that could do that and more?



Samee said:


> What does that have to do with anything? Does that make Downing a bad player? Cos if that's what you're saying it'd make Ashley Young a bad player too.


It doesn't make Downing bad. But it says that he was the best player from a bad bunch.

I couldn't care less about Ashley Young. I stopped caring for him a few seasons ago.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If Kenny's going to pay £20m for Downing and has to play him, surely the same has to go for Henderson right? £20m for a sub is a hell of a lot!


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> No team builds two sides capable of playing two completely styles of football, I think that is a load of tosh. If we sign Downing he will start every week, since we have NO wingers currently.


I'm talking more about variation in the squad instead of being limited to one playing style. Having no plan b has been our downfall so many times in the past it's not even funny.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Did I strike a nerve?
> 
> I already feel good. Great players like Modric wants to join Chelsea. Average players like Downing want to join Liverpool.
> 
> Oh and if you want to call me a cunt, just do it here rather than trying to hide it. It's a lot faster.


Well, you're challenging for the title and have Champions League football, we aren't. So they would rather sign for you, wouldn't they? Maybe try saying something relevant next time. We finished 6th last season and you finished 2nd, if you weren't signing better players than us then something would be wrong.

Oh and you're a cunt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> If Kenny had Downing in mind as a nailed-on starter no questions asked we'd have coughed up the £20m by now I reckon.


Keep in mind we chased Suarez for a month before agreeing on a few like 2 days before. Even Adam we have been chasing since Jan. there is more than enough time to up that bid to £20m.




Samee said:


> I'm talking more about variation in the squad instead of being limited to one playing style. Having no plan b has been our downfall so many times in the past it's not even funny.


do agree with this though. A Plan B is always a good thing to have.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> I already feel good. Great players like Modric wants to join Chelsea. Average players like Downing want to join Liverpool.


I don't think anyone's disputing that Chelsea are in a better position than Liverpool.

Also, just to chime in on your little shenanigans, I'd say Suarez is on the level of player as Modric and he had no problem joining us when we were an even worse position than we are now.




> It's not great. And it certainly isn't brilliant. It's good.


I said _pretty_ great.



> And they are no other better players out there that could do that and more?


Not disputing that. Downing can still do the job though.



> It doesn't make Downing bad. But it says that he was the best player from a bad bunch.


But that still doesn't make him shit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Nige™ said:


> If Kenny's going to pay £20m for Downing and has to play him, surely the same has to go for Henderson right? £20m for a sub is a hell of a lot!


This. 

I have little doubt Downing is going for 20m, and he will probably play every week.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd say Modric is better than Suarez.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Keep in mind we chased Suarez for a month before agreeing on a few like 2 days before. Even Adam we have been chasing since Jan. there is more than enough time to up that bid to £20m.


Yep see what you're saying but we never paid the top fees the clubs were asking for Suarez and Adam. Ajax wanted something like £30m and Blackpool wanted something like £12m.

Villa are asking for £20m and I can't see us meeting that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If they really are in for Downing, Liverpool could have saved £20m by offering Marveaux another couple of years on his contract. Oh well.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Of course there are better players than Downing, but we aren't in a position to sign those players. Until we are back in the Champions League we will have to go for the Downings and Adams of this world because we can't compete for the players City and Chelsea want.




Magsimus said:


> Liverpool could have saved £20 by offering Marveaux another couple of years on his contract. Oh well.


Our physio room is full as it is.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I'd say Modric is better than Suarez.


I'd say they're on the same level. Can't compare them directly as players since they're so different though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> If they really are in for Downing, Liverpool could have saved £20m by offering Marveaux another couple of years on his contract. Oh well.


1) Marveaux's rather shit 
2) He's very injury prone

Downing would be a better signing, even at £20m.

______________________

Anyhow I'm gonna say it again, if people honestly believe the likes of Henderson, Adam and Downing are our only targets this summer, they're deluded.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I don't think anyone's disputing that Chelsea are in a better position than Liverpool.
> 
> Also, just to chime in on your little shenanigans, I'd say Suarez is on the level of player as Modric and he had no problem joining us when we were an even worse position than we are now.


Fair enough. I won't dispute that.




Samee said:


> I said _pretty_ great.


Ok.



Samee said:


> Not disputing that. Downing can still do the job though.


Well you should be aiming for more than just "do a job". Especially, if you pay that money for him. I'll hold off on that. 

I heard elsewhere that you will forget that and go after Michel Bastos. He's far superior, has CL experience and will be cheaper. (Not sure how legit the story was)



Samee said:


> But that still doesn't make him shit.


I'm not calling him shit. Just average.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Well you should be aiming for more than just "do a job". Especially, if you pay that money for him. I'll hold off on that.
> 
> I heard elsewhere that you will forget that and go after Michel Bastos. He's far superior, has CL experience and will be cheaper. (Not sure how legit the story was)


We're not in a position to sign players that are significantly better than Downing though, since we have no European football. £20m is too much for Downing (I thought £15m was a fair offer) but every player is overpriced these days.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Our physio room is full as it is.


With Carroll?



Samee said:


> 1) Marveaux's rather shit
> 2) He's very injury prone
> 
> Downing would be a better signing, even at £20m.
> 
> ______________________
> 
> Anyhow I'm gonna say it again, if people honestly believe the likes of Henderson, Adam and Downing are our only targets this summer, they're deluded.


Yep, of course he is. Why were Liverpool in for him then? He had one injured season, must be ruined for life.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> With Carroll?


Carroll, Gerrard, Agger, Aurelio.... Soon Aquilani as well.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Well you should be aiming for more than just "do a job". Especially, if you pay that money for him. I'll hold off on that.
> 
> I heard elsewhere that you will forget that and go after Michel Bastos. He's far superior, has CL experience and will be cheaper. (Not sure how legit the story was)


That's the thing, we don't know the club's real intentions. There has been a new No Leak policy ever since FSG came in and since then we've hardly had any links to foreign players. Almost all our links have been with players in England and that can be put down to the media getting their leaks from the other clubs directly.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> We're not in a position to sign players that are significantly better than Downing though, since we have no European football. £20m is too much for Downing (I thought £15m was a fair offer) but every player is overpriced these days.


Especially English players. £20m is a joke but yeah we have to do that because we can't attract the really top players that we used to be able too.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Yep, of course he is. Why were Liverpool in for him then? He had one injured season, must be ruined for life.


1) From 2 of his past 3 seasons he has only started a total of 13 games
2) He was only going to be a backup. Downing is clearly going to play a bigger role than that
3) According to the club he failed his medical. According to him he didn't. Then again, he's hardly going to admit to failing his medical is he? And even if he didn't and it was down to money, then the club obviously felt he wasn't good enough for the contract he was asking. Evidently, Newcastle did. 

The whole Marveaux situation has a feel of Newcastle only jumping in and being interested because Liverpool were. For the past 6 months there was only talk of him coming to Liverpool, Newcastle weren't in it at all and then their eyes lit up at the chance of taking a player Liverpool were interested in. 

Marveaux is no big loss to Liverpool Football Club. He's a good addition to Newcastle though if he can stay fit.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










Oh Kenny












Oh Charlie














OH KENNY












OH STEWART















*OH KENNY*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



haribo said:


> Oh Kenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH KENNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH STEWART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH KENNY*


:lmao.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

8/10 for effort.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Can't say that I lol'd.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Liverpool vs Arsenal arguements are really stupid tbh.

Both have polar opposite issues both are pretty shit. Niether will win the league next year. Next Season Liverpool go 6 years without winning a trophy we more than likely go to 7 years. so really not alot for either club to be getting high and mighty about.

Arsenal have signed Gervinho and Jenkinson
Liverpool have signed Jordan Henderson and Charlie Adam.

Neither club can be pretty happy with their summers.

=====================================================================================================

Nasri showdown tomorrow. I imagine if he goes the Asia tour he will stay. If he is leaving it will happen very quickly.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Least ambitious team in the league? That's why we finished in the top 4 the last 2 seasons and you have been laughed at, right? Laughable statement.


Arsenal was laughed at much more than Liverpool last season, tbh.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> Arsenal was laughed at much more than Liverpool last season, tbh.


The man tells the truth. 

4th in a two horse race < Us finishing where we did. Just saying :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*












> Scottish midfielder Charlie Adam has completed his move to Liverpool.
> 
> The former Blackpool man put pen to paper on his new contract on Thursday afternoon after successfully completing a medical.
> 
> Adam, 25, is pictured below alongside Liverpool Director of Football Damien Comolli.


Welcome to Anfield, Charlie!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Hopefully he proves to be well worth the money.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Brilliant. Had United signed him we'd all be hearing about how much of a great bit of a business this was.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Brilliant. Had United signed him we'd all be hearing about how much of a great bit of a business this was.


:lmao i would say 99% of united fans did not want united to sign him, i would rather see pogba come up to the first team than see charlie adam at united


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao i would say 99% of united fans did not want united to sign him, i would rather see pogba come up to the first team than see charlie adam at united


In January when we were chasing him and it looked like United were going to hijack the deal I saw plenty of United fans thinking it was good business.

Don't act like Adam wouldn't be a good addition to United's squad especially now with their lack of central midfielders.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*


























































Charlie Adam just having a casual workout. Here's his first interview:



> Adam put the finishing touches to his move from Blackpool after successfully passing a medical and putting pen to paper on his new Anfield deal.
> 
> With speculation rife for months that the Scottish midfielder would be on his way to Merseyside, Adam is now happy to focus on the future and play his part in the club's quest for honours.
> 
> "I am absolutely delighted to be here," he told Liverpoolfc.tv. "It has been a long process but now I can't wait to get started and hopefully this will be a successful period in my career and in the club's history.
> 
> "Liverpool is a massive club with terrific players and a terrific manager. You have seen since the new manager came in the forward strides that have been made. Kenny has a terrific respect from players and people in the game. He is a wonderful manager and it's an honour to be able to say I'm going to be able to play for Liverpool.
> 
> "I see this as the perfect development for me to come here, play with such wonderful players and hopefully help the team to win trophies, because that's the most important thing.
> 
> "I'm delighted to be able to walk out on the same pitch as some of the players here. There are good players at the club, top, top players who I want to learn from. I want to become a better player and hopefully bring something to the team.
> 
> "Hopefully we can have a successful period because it's been missing now for a couple of years. At the end of the day you get judged on trophies and as a footballer you want to win as many as you can. This club has had a lot of success over the years, so let's get back to doing that."
> 
> Adam silenced the Kop last season by netting a penalty at the Kop end during Blackpool's shock 2-1 Anfield victory - but now he's looking forward to instead putting smiles on the faces of Liverpool fans.
> 
> "Since I've known about Liverpool's interest I've been looking at the website and obviously playing here last season, the passion of the supporters, they know what it means and they're there to support the team. That's what you want as a player, to know the fans will back you to the hilt through thick and thin.
> 
> "I tasted Anfield last year, scoring here was an unbelievable feeling and hopefully I've got many more days like that as a Liverpool player."
> 
> One thing Adam could be forgiven for is feeling a sense of relief at no longer having to face a daily bombardment of messages on his Twitter account from fans desperate for a transfer update.
> 
> "It's been difficult because everyone has been asking what's happening and I haven't known," he said. "I'm just glad it's done now and I can focus on the football. I'm here to play football and we are looking forward to a successful season and a successful future for Liverpool Football Club."


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> In January when we were chasing him and it looked like United were going to hijack the deal I saw plenty of United fans thinking it was good business.
> 
> Don't act like Adam wouldn't be a good addition to United's squad especially now with their lack of central midfielders.


He'd be a good addition, but that says a lot for the quality of Utds midfield. They're better of chasing the likes of Sneijder/Nasri who're twice the player of Adam IMO. Adam will do very well for Liverpool though, just what someone like Carroll needs. He'll set up a lot for the rest of the team too. Essentially he's like Alonso's replacement I'd say, which they've needed for a while.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

He likes the word terrific doesn't he?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> He'd be a good addition, but that says a lot for the quality of Utds midfield. They're better of chasing the likes of Sneijder/Nasri who're twice the player of Adam IMO. Adam will do very well for Liverpool though, just what someone like Carroll needs. He'll set up a lot for the rest of the team too. Essentially he's like Alonso's replacement I'd say, which they've needed for a while.


Again, I don't think Adam is going to be a nailed-on starter. Players like Sneijder and Nasri would be signed as nailed on starters for United. I think Adam will start off the season as a squad player.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Adam's worth 10M alone for his corners 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Again, I don't think Adam is going to be a nailed-on starter. Players like Sneijder and Nasri would be signed as nailed on starters for United. I think Adam will start off the season as a squad player.


Who do you reckon would be our main midfielders then considering Meireles may be leaving.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Again, I don't think Adam is going to be a nailed-on starter. Players like Sneijder and Nasri would be signed as nailed on starters for United. I think Adam will start off the season as a squad player.


I dunno, Kenny must like him if he's been after him since January, I wouldn't put that much interest in someone if I didn't have a plan for him in my starting 11. I can see why he could be viewed as a squad player though, you do have some better midfielders than him.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> Adam's worth 10M alone for his corners 8*D


Good ol' Fergeh.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Who do you reckon would be our main midfielders then considering Meireles may be leaving.


Firstly I don't really think Meireles is leaving. There was speculation but he's apparently told people he's staying. If he does stay our main midfielders would depend entirely on the formation Kenny plans on using. If Kenny goes for 4-4-2 it'll be Gerrard and Lucas. If it's 4-3-3 I think it'll be Gerrard, Lucas, Meireles. I think there's going to be a lot of rotation of the midfield though. Aquilani, Adam and Henderson will all get their chances.




Shepard said:


> I dunno, Kenny must like him if he's been after him since January, I wouldn't put that much interest in someone if I didn't have a plan for him in my starting 11. I can see why he could be viewed as a squad player though, you do have some better midfielders than him.


Adam is still only 25. Kenny could easily have signed him to begin as a squad player with an eye of becoming a starter down the line.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Firstly I don't really think Meireles is leaving. There was speculation but he's apparently told people he's staying. If he does stay our main midfielders would depend entirely on the formation Kenny plans on using. If Kenny goes for 4-4-2 it'll be Gerrard and Lucas. If it's 4-3-3 I think it'll be Gerrard, Lucas, Meireles. I think there's going to be a lot of rotation of the midfield though. Aquilani, Adam and Henderson will all get their chances.


Keep in mind we probably have spearing and unless he has gone on loan Shelvey, Considering Kenny wants to build up the younger guys. thats 7/8 players in potentially 2 - 3 roles. Gonna be hard to rotate them all I reckon Meireles still might go even though I would prefer to hold onto him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Arsenal agree to meet release clause for Juan Mata according to Graham Hunter


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Samee, you seem to think that all our new signings will be squad players which I think is very naive. If Kenny has spent time, money and effort signing these players then he will play them from the start more often than not. He will want to mould this team in his image and his new signings such as Adam, Henderson and Downing will be a big part of that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Samee, you seem to think that all our new signings will be squad players which I think is very naive. If Kenny has spent time, money and effort signing these players then he will play them from the start more often than not. He will want to mould this team in his image and his new signings such as Adam, Henderson and Downing will be a big part of that.


^ Pretty much this. I mean if we do get Downing then essentially we would have spent £45 - £50m on those three guys. Don't spend that much money on Squad players.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Arsenal agree to meet release clause for Juan Mata according to Graham Hunter


where did you hear that? cant see anything on his twitter page about it


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Keep in mind we probably have spearing and unless he has gone on loan Shelvey, Considering Kenny wants to build up the younger guys. thats 7/8 players in potentially 2 - 3 roles. Gonna be hard to rotate them all I reckon Meireles still might go even though I would prefer to hold onto him.


I think Spearing will be strictly backup to Lucas and Shelvey will most probably be loaned out. If Meireles stays I could still easily see Aquilani shipped out and if that's the case Meireles will be one of our main midfielders.



Gunner14 said:


> Arsenal agree to meet release clause for Juan Mata according to Graham Hunter


If that's the case and there is a release clause (it mustn't be that high if Arsenal are willing to meet it) I'm sure we'll meet it too.



MMN said:


> Samee, you seem to think that all our new signings will be squad players which I think is very naive. If Kenny has spent time, money and effort signing these players then he will play them from the start more often than not. He will want to mould this team in his image and his new signings such as Adam, Henderson and Downing will be a big part of that.


Firstly, I think the definition of them as squad players is maybe a bit off. I just used that word cos it seemed the most suitable. I understand when you think squad player you're probably thinking Joe Cole. Generally, that's what squad player has meant for us over the past years because our squad has been so thin. With these signings we are adding a lot more depth and with that will come a lot more rotation. Depth is something we have been severely lacking for years and has cost us dear. 

Secondly, I don't think these three will be Kenny's only signings. Henderson is clearly one for the future and will be gradually phased into the team. He'll probably start the opening game though seeing as it's against Sunderland. Adam will be rotated with Meireles and Aquilani. Downing is the one we seem to really disagree on though. I can understand why you'd think he'd start most games and if that were to be the case I wouldn't be surprised but I think he'd be rotated a lot more than say, Gerrard or Suarez.

We're gonna sign more players than these lot, they're simply the first bunch.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> where did you hear that? cant see anything on his twitter page about it


twitter its the most popular tweet and retweet on the feed.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Henderson is clearly one for the future and will be gradually phased into the team.* He'll probably start the opening game though seeing as it's against Sunderland.*



I'm gonna have to disagree with that, I think he might have a cameo when you're winning (yes I'm ever the optimist) but for me he isn't a big game player, yet anyway, and playing against your hometown team will do a lot to his confidence and could affect how he plays, last thing he would want would be to make a bad first impression in his new team. Besides he isn't one of your best 3/4 midfielders and isn't fully integrated into the team, although that'll probably change by the end of pre season I guess.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Firstly, I think the definition of them as squad players is maybe a bit off. I just used that word cos it seemed the most suitable. I understand when you think squad player you're probably thinking Joe Cole. Generally, that's what squad player has meant for us over the past years because our squad has been so thin. With these signings we are adding a lot more depth and with that will come a lot more rotation. Depth is something we have been severely lacking for years and has cost us dear.
> 
> Secondly, I don't think these three will be Kenny's only signings. Henderson is clearly one for the future and will be gradually phased into the team. He'll probably start the opening game though seeing as it's against Sunderland. Adam will be rotated with Meireles and Aquilani. Downing is the one we seem to really disagree on though. I can understand why you'd think he'd start most games and if that were to be the case I wouldn't be surprised but I think he'd be rotated a lot more than say, Gerrard or Suarez.
> 
> We're gonna sign more players than these lot, they're simply the first bunch.


Ahhh OK, I think I get you.

We will definitely have a much better squad next season and hopefully we will be able to rotate like United do. I can see Henderson starting games on the right, which will mean he plays more often. I think Adam will start a lot of games in a three man midfield, allowing him to drop deep, pick up the ball and spray passes. Downing I see as an essential player if we are to progress and if he signs I think he needs to start near enough every game, since we don't have another player like him. Obviously that would change if we signed Mata too. I guess we will have to wait and see who we sign next.

We already have Henderson and Adam, Downing and Doni look incredibly likely and after that I can see us signing another 3-4 players (centre back, left back, another winger and maybe a striker). Bring them in and get rid of the likes of Aurelio, Jovanovic, N'Gog and Cole and we'll have a competitive squad filled with quality to challenge for the top 4.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with that, I think he might have a cameo when you're winning (yes I'm ever the optimist) but for me he isn't a big game player, and playing against your hometown team will do a lot to his confidence and could affect how he plays, last thing he would want would be to make a bad first impression in his new team. Besides he isn't one of your best 3/4 midfielders and isn't fully integrated into the team, although that'll probably change by the end of pre season I guess.


Kenny is known for throwing young players into the deep-end. I can very easily see Kenny trusting Henderson with the start to try and boost his confidence. I have no idea what Bruce's man-management skills are like but it would certainly be in Kenny's character to give Henderson the nod.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Kenny is known for throwing young players into the deep-end. I can very easily see Kenny trusting Henderson with the start to try and boost his confidence. I have no idea what Bruce's man-management skills are like but it would certainly be in Kenny's character to give Henderson the nod.


Bruce seems to get incredibly depressed halfway through every season, says his team haven't been good enough and that he needs new signings. I can't imagine such a depressing man does much for young player's confidence. Kenny will bring the best out of him.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Kenny is known for throwing young players into the deep-end. I can very easily see Kenny trusting Henderson with the start to try and boost his confidence. I have no idea what Bruce's man-management skills are like but it would certainly be in Kenny's character to give Henderson the nod.


If that's the case he'll either flourish or be completely anonymous. I can see it being the latter, and if I see his name on the teamsheet come the first game, I'll breathe a sigh of relief, especially when you have the likes of Lucas and Merieles (sp.).

Not that I don't think Kenny won't make him into a better player, I fully expect him to live up to his potential at Liverpool, I just think if he plays against us he won't be at his best, like his performances against Newcastle for us last season. In time he'll grow out of it though, hes only in his early 20's, and being away from his hometown, where he's under more scrutiny and pressure, should help ease the strain on him mentally.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Ahhh OK, I think I get you.
> 
> We will definitely have a much better squad next season and hopefully we will be able to rotate like United do. I can see Henderson starting games on the right, which will mean he plays more often. I think Adam will start a lot of games in a three man midfield, allowing him to drop deep, pick up the ball and spray passes. Downing I see as an essential player if we are to progress and if he signs I think he needs to start near enough every game, since we don't have another player like him. Obviously that would change if we signed Mata too. I guess we will have to wait and see who we sign next.


Yesss, we weren't that far off each other after all then.



> We already have Henderson and Adam, Downing and Doni look incredibly likely and after that I can see us signing another 3-4 players (centre back, left back, another winger and maybe a striker). Bring them in and get rid of the likes of Aurelio, Jovanovic, N'Gog and Cole and we'll have a competitive squad filled with quality to challenge for the top 4.


Yeah I still expect another cluster of players to be bought after these lot. I honestly believe Kenny and Comolli wanted to get the British signings out the way first because the British window opens first.

We're definitely gonna add to all the positions you listed.

I can't disagree with anyone of your departures apart from Aurelio. No club is gonna want him, I think he's on the last year of his contract and I don't think it'd hurt to keep him around. He's still so quality it'd be worth playing him whenever he is fit. He never seems to take much time settling back in after an injury. If we get an offer for him though (it'd be a miracle) then yeah, I say let him go.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Bruce seems to get incredibly depressed halfway through every season, says his team haven't been good enough and that he needs new signings. I can't imagine such a depressing man does much for young player's confidence. Kenny will bring the best out of him.


We needed new signings because of a scarily long injury list and a paper thin squad. Whether thats his fault for having a poor fitness team is another question, but our squad was more than capable last year, we were just decimated by a scary amount of injuries.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Old Steve can't be that great of a motivator, we had Brucey's bottlers in the derby last year (should be their biggest game) then he gave it the big one for the return game saying they'd have "revenge" before the luckiest of last minute goals.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> If that's the case he'll either flourish or be completely anonymous. I can see it being the latter, and if I see his name on the teamsheet come the first game, I'll breathe a sigh of relief, especially when you have the likes of Lucas and Merieles (sp.).
> 
> Not that I don't think Kenny won't make him into a better player, I fully expect him to live up to his potential at Liverpool, I just think if he plays against us he won't be at his best, like his performances against Newcastle for us last season. In time he'll grow out of it though, hes only in his early 20's, and being away from his hometown, where he's under more scrutiny and pressure, should help ease the strain on him mentally.


I'm just gonna be straight up here and say that it seems to me that Sunderland fans are being overly harsh on Henderson just because he failed to perform in the derbies. He was only 19 at the time. It's perfectly acceptable for him to not perform in such heated games. He still played pretty well when you hammered Chelsea 3-0 at the Bridge didn't he? 

Even if you do have a case of him being a bit of a bottler, I'm sure Kenny, Stevie and Carra will iron that out of him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Reina
> Doni
> 
> Johnson
> Kelly
> Flanagan
> Carragher
> Skrtel
> NEW CENTRE BACK
> Agger
> Krygiakos
> Wilson
> NEW LEFT BACK
> Robinson
> Aurelio
> 
> Lucas
> Gerrard
> Meireles
> Spearing
> Adam
> Henderson
> Maxi Rodriguez
> Downing
> NEW WINGER
> Cole
> Pacheco
> 
> Suarez
> Carroll
> Kuyt


Not the worst squad in the world, that.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Not the worst squad in the world, that.


Good enough for top 4. 

Watch someone try and say how shit the squad is now and how the best we can hope for is 6th when we finished 6th last season after having our worst start to a season in over half a century with a worse squad.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> We needed new signings because of a scarily long injury list and a paper thin squad. Whether thats his fault for having a poor fitness team is another question, but our squad was more than capable last year, we were just decimated by a scary amount of injuries.


Think I've mentioned this before but I've heard that Brucey prefers asking the players when they think they're fit enough to return rather than use medical evidence, because he thinks no-one knows a persons body better than themselves. Hence they come back too early and get re-injured.

Could be complete BS but it would explain it.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Watch someone try and say how shit the squad is now and how the best we can hope for is 6th when we finished 6th last season after having our worst start to a season in over half a century with a worse squad.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Old Steve can't be that great of a motivator, we had Brucey's bottlers in the derby last year (should be their biggest game) then he gave it the big one for the return game saying they'd have "revenge" before the luckiest of last minute goals.


Yeah, I can't even defend us in the derbies last year. Brucey better sort it out this year.

& yeah I heard that about Brucey too. Supposedly him and Quinn held an inquest of sorts into it at the end of the season and our head physio's going to be a lot more involved with the injured players and their returns. Hopefully it pays dividends.



Samee said:


> I'm just gonna be straight up here and say that it seems to me that Sunderland fans are being overly harsh on Henderson just because he failed to perform in the derbies. He was only 19 at the time. It's perfectly acceptable for him to not perform in such heated games. He still played pretty well when you hammered Chelsea 3-0 at the Bridge didn't he?
> 
> Even if you do have a case of him being a bit of a bottler, I'm sure Kenny, Stevie and Carra will iron that out of him.


Its a case of a local lad being up for the biggest game of his season, we might be slightly critical but its the best example we have of his form, he "bottled" more than the derby and was a very inconsistent performer a lot of the time. And at the Chelsea game he was good, but the entire team was that day. Out of our midfield he got outshined by Zenden and Richardson easily though (not that its shocking though, both are more experienced and generally better performers) not to mention Chelseas midfield was very weakened. 

That said, when he played as well as he could, he was very good, and it was a case of the fact we got to see it 5 or so games of the season was the reasoning behind our fans being critical of his form, because at the end of the day we so rarely get a local lad with potential so we expect the world from him.

But I agree with Liverpool being the place to sort him out, good coaches and players to work under and less pressure due to him not being the local lad and centre of attention anymore.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Not the worst squad in the world, that.


Very capabale of challenging for at least top four. Not title credential yet but top 4 is realistic.



Samee said:


> Good enough for top 4.
> 
> Watch someone try and say how shit the squad is now and how the best we can hope for is 6th when we finished 6th last season after having our worst start to a season in over half a century with a worse squad.


(Y)

We pretty much just had Gerrard and Reina. Even Torres was playing horrible.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I could see Bruce pulling that shit tbh, never trust a geordie....even if one won us a FA cup before i was born.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> Its a case of a local lad being up for the biggest game of his season, we might be slightly critical but its the best example we have of his form, he "bottled" more than the derby and was a very inconsistent performer a lot of the time. And at the Chelsea game he was good, but the entire team was that day. Out of our midfield he got outshined by Zenden and Richardson easily though (not that its shocking though, both are more experienced and generally better performers) not to mention Chelseas midfield was very weakened.
> 
> That said, when he played as well as he could, he was very good, and it was a case of the fact we got to see it 5 or so games of the season was the reasoning behind our fans being critical of his form, because at the end of the day we so rarely get a local lad with potential so we expect the world from him.
> 
> But I agree with Liverpool being the place to sort him out, good coaches and players to work under and less pressure due to him not being the local lad and centre of attention anymore.


Fair post. Still think a lot of Sunderland fans are overly harsh on him. You're pretty rational though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Sunderland team next season?

*Gordon

Elmohamady - Brown - Bramble - O'Shea

Larsson - Gardner - Cattermole - Richardson

Wickham - Gyan*​
Not bad that, could see you pushing for 7th or 8th. What do you Mackems think?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'm not a mackem, but I'm from up North. The general consensus on Facebook is that Sunderland are definitely gonna be pushing top 10 this season. I'd agree in a way, I reckon they'll easily beat Relegation and could push for top 10.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Sunderland team next season?
> 
> *Gordon
> 
> Elmohamady - Brown - Bramble - O'Shea
> 
> Larsson - Gardner - Cattermole - Richardson
> 
> Wickham - Gyan*​
> Not bad that, could see you pushing for 7th or 8th. What do you Mackems think?


Gordon would only be in the middle of the sticks when fit, even then Bruce doesn't seem to like him. However, i hope he gives him a new deal as his entering the last year of his contract.

That team on paper looks great, we could always bring in Colback every now and again and Dong-Won to get him used to the English game.

I could see us aiming as high as 7th, but a 9th placed finish would be great in my opinion.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Sunderland team next season?
> 
> *Gordon
> 
> Elmohamady - Brown - Bramble - O'Shea
> 
> Larsson - Gardner - Cattermole - Richardson
> 
> Wickham - Gyan*​
> Not bad that, could see you pushing for 7th or 8th. What do you Mackems think?


Gordon once he's fit should be our undoubted no 1 for me and why we haven't offered him a new deal is beyond me. He's total class and a lot of people get blinded by the 9 million tag.

The midfield is pretty good, although Richardson doesn't tend to play wide left for us, we tend to stick Malbranque/Sessegnon in there and I still would like a left footed winger or even David Vaughan might fill that spot. Or one of the central ones.

Gyan Wickham I think could come good but we'll probably play him as a lone striker for a bit if we don't get anyone else in and slowly integrate the two new strikers into the team, or at least I hope.

As for the defense put O'Shea at right back and Bardsley at left back and I'd be over the moon. Can't be missing our player of the year off 8*D

But yeah we finished 10th last year with a ridiculous second half to the season, anything lower I'd consider a bad season. If we can by some miracle bring back Welbeck I might start dreaming of Europe.

Our squad seems a lot stronger now with the new signings and we have a lot of new potential formations/ways to play.



Samee said:


> Fair post. Still think a lot of Sunderland fans are overly harsh on him. You're pretty rational though.


North East as a whole tends to be like that. We take football to the extreme and I've heard some ridiculous criticisms at games.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Dunno if anyone has said this already but Arsenal are rumored to have met the buyout clause for Mata. Its 25m euros but that is a spanish club buy out clause only so Valencia are going to want more.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

TalkSPORT(I know, I know) says Liverpool are looking at Michel Bastos for 12 million.

If anyone gets Bastos for 12 million, that's a fucking steal of steals. Not sure why Arsene isn't on that shit. What you'd lack in defending (and he would surely lack defending), you'd gain in his explosive offensive presence.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The Liverpool-Arsenal battle for Mata begins, then. Huge signing for either team, but I'd say moreso for Arsenal.

EDIT: And anyone who gets Bastos, especially for a price like that, is getting a steal. Great player.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Might as well see how it'll match up:

*Harper/Krul

Simpson - Coloccini - S.Taylor - Enrique

Barton - Cabaye - Tiote - Marveaux/Jonas

Ben Arfa

Ba​*
Subs: Gosling, Williamson, Shola, Ferguson, Guthrie, Best.

As it stands, obviously will change before the start. Should be a great battle, not just the 2 games but the eventual league position.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> TalkSPORT(I know, I know) says Liverpool are looking at Michel Bastos for 12 million.
> 
> If anyone gets Bastos for 12 million, that's a fucking steal of steals. Not sure why Arsene isn't on that shit. What you'd lack in defending (and he would surely lack defending), you'd gain in his explosive offensive presence.


TalkSPORT are like The Sun of the radio. Just complete and utter shit 99.9% of the time.

Saying that, if it's true (which I highly doubt they have any idea if it is), it'd be a very nice bit of a business.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Personally I'm excited about Newcastle's season prospects next year. I think they'll be a real threat. Their progress has been spectacular and the Premier League is better with them in it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> Dunno if anyone has said this already but Arsenal are rumored to have met the buyout clause for Mata. Its 25m euros but that is a spanish club buy out clause only so Valencia are going to want more.


Gunner mentioned it a few pages back



Evo said:


> The Liverpool-Arsenal battle for Mata begins, then. Huge signing for either team, but I'd say moreso for Arsenal.
> 
> EDIT: And anyone who gets Bastos, especially for a price like that, is getting a steal. Great player.


If it's a battle between us and Arsenal chances are he will probably choose Arsenal. CL football is just too damn tempting.

Edit

£12m for Bastos? Fuck that's a bargain if true.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If it's a battle between us and Arsenal chances are he will probably choose Arsenal. CL football is just too damn tempting.


Money can play a part too. I'm sure Comolli and Kenny will be selling our vision to Mata. We're definitely on the up and no one important at our club wants out. Arsenal on the other hand...


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Inter Milan are now interested in Nasri and are rumored to put in a 20m bid for him. Id rather he fucked off to milan than go to utd.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Money can play a part too. I'm sure Comolli and Kenny will be selling our vision to Mata. We're definitely on the up and no one important at our club wants out. Arsenal on the other hand...


Money does play a big part but CL football is just a great career booster. All the players want to play at the top clubs and the top clubs are in Europe. Being a part of Europe Immediately > Being apart of Europe in a year or two possibly. Had we been in Europe I reckon we would have had a bit more edge considering Arsenal seem be to selling Fab & Nasri.




Overrated said:


> Inter Milan are now interested in Nasri and are rumored to put in a 20m bid for him. Id rather he fucked off to milan than go to utd.


If it's a choice of City, Chelsea, Man U or Inter I'm sure every Arsenal fan would want him to go Inter rather than a direct competitor. Don't blame them either. Plus for Man U could open up a Snijder bid.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Might as well see how it'll match up:
> 
> *Harper/Krul
> 
> Simpson - Coloccini - S.Taylor - Enrique
> 
> Barton - Cabaye - Tiote - Marveaux/Jonas
> 
> Ben Arfa
> 
> Ba​*
> Subs: Gosling, Williamson, Shola, Ferguson, Guthrie, Best.
> 
> As it stands, obviously will change before the start. Should be a great battle, not just the 2 games but the eventual league position.


Replace Simpson with someone who knows how to defend and that's a pretty good team, as much as it pains me to say it. Honestly I can't see who'll come out on top between the two of us, in league position anyway, after last year I'm nothing but pessimistic about these derbies :no: but it'll be an interesting season and hopefully we both end up top ten.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Also its a international tournament year so playing in bigger comps boosts there chances of getting picked.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

John W Henry has been teasing fans about Mata on Twitter. What a guy


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Money does play a big part but CL football is just a great career booster. All the players want to play at the top clubs and the top clubs are in Europe. Being a part of Europe Immediately > Being apart of Europe in a year or two possibly. Had we been in Europe I reckon we would have had a bit more edge considering Arsenal seem be to selling Fab & Nasri.


Mata's had Champions League football the past few years with Valencia though. Same applies to Suarez. I'm sure Mata could go a year without, it's not Arsenal have a real shot at winning it anyway.



Overrated said:


> Also its a international tournament year so playing in bigger comps boosts there chances of getting picked.


This is a very fair point though. I still think Liverpool's got a shot though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I wonder when Liverpool will start using minority owner, LeBron James, in player talks? Could be a decent chip, I suppose.

NIGE, bad news. Blackburn are balking at Schalke's 10 million price tag for Jermain Jones. Too bad. I don't think he's worth 10 million, so I understand why Blackburn aren't going to pay it. Maybe they could haggle that down, who knows.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> John W Henry has been teasing fans about Mata on Twitter. What a guy


It really is unbelievable that we've got him when just last year we had those cancers.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I wonder when Liverpool will start using minority owner, LeBron James, in player talks? Could be a decent chip, I suppose.


How so? 

Anyway, the lad is playing his part by promoting Liverpool in America with all the LFC clothing he's been wearing. He's always been talking about us on Twitter.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Mata's had Champions League football the past few years with Valencia though. Same applies to Suarez. I'm sure Mata could go a year without, it's not Arsenal have a real shot at winning it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very fair point though. I still think Liverpool's got a shot though.


But thats the thing as well it's no guarentee we will have it again next season. Also having been in Champo League he may just continue to want it who knows. We have a shot no doubt but prying him away from Champions league especially when like Overrated said it is International season and he is fighting for a place in the spanish side he would want to boost his career as much as he can.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> But thats the thing as well it's no guarentee we will have it again next season. Also having been in Champo League he may just continue to want it who knows. We have a shot no doubt but prying him away from Champions league especially when like Overrated said it is International season and he is fighting for a place in the spanish side he would want to boost his career as much as he can.


If we get Mata we'll get top 4. I'm sure of it. Saying that, I have to concede Arsenal are more likely to land him. Unless Kenny, Comolli and FSG have something up their sleeve. I wouldn't be shocked if we landed him. I was shocked when we landed Suarez.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

John Henry seems an awesome guy. Stays in touch with his fans, does not make false promises, investment in good players for the future, not the past, and that don't suck.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



DeeCee said:


> John Henry seems an awesome guy. Stays in touch with his fans, does not make false promises, investment in good players for the future, not the past, and that don't suck.


Love him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Do we have any Bolton fans? Looks like 2011 Player of the year Stuart Holden will be out until at least October. Possibly November. Such a shame, he was having a tremendous campaign. The man can't get no luck. De Jong ruins his 2010 World Cup, and then Johnny Evans ends his season abruptly. Shame-shame.

De Jong, Evans. :no:





Samee said:


> How so?
> 
> Anyway, the lad is playing his part by promoting Liverpool in America with all the LFC clothing he's been wearing. He's always been talking about us on Twitter.


LeBron's connection with Nike could provide a plentiful endorsement possibility for a player. Perhaps star in a Nike commercial?

I dunno, I'm just guessing really.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

reading Henry's timeline, he seems like a cool guy. Glad he's proving that not all American owners are idiots when it comes to the beautiful game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I wonder when Liverpool will start using minority owner, LeBron James, in player talks? Could be a decent chip, I suppose.


Is he gonna tell them to come to Liverpool and you're allowed to go missing in the last 22 minutes of a game?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I don't think Arsenal is a set in stone choice based on Champions League alone. They've got much more work to do than the other three teams, whereas Liverpool has no pressure on them right now, as well as momentum on their side.

For some reason, Liverpool's future just seems brighter. Would not be shocked at all to see them sign Mata.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

given to villa for 4 mil apparently.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Valencia supporters have had to endure countless rumors in the English and Italian media the last few weeks about star player Juan Mata, but it appears they were all baseless rubbish after Mata's agent/father, Juan Mata Sr., came out Thursday to put an end to the madness.
> 
> "No one has contacted him" and "there are no offers" for the player, said Mata Sr. to an Italian news website.
> 
> When asked about the alleged interest of top Italian clubs Inter and Juventus, Mata Sr. said, "the interest from Juventus and Inter is only hypothetical journalism."
> 
> Mata Sr. was also asked about the alleged interest of new Roma coach Luis Enrique, and he replied, "He is a good coach, but no one from the club has spoken to or shown interest in Mata."
> 
> Later, in an interview with Cadena SER, Valencia president Manuel Llorente made it painfully clear that he expected Juan Mata to be a Valencia player next season.


http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/index.php?/archives/633-Matas-agent-There-are-no-offers.html

:lmao:lmao:lmao

There hasn't been any solid stories from Spain about Mata transfers, it's mainly all English/Italian press hype.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The English media BERRIED once again. Ratings.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Hypothetical Journalism :lmao. Ahh well seems like Mata might just be staying after all.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

according to twitter Nasri is off with arsenal flying to asia today :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Do we have any Bolton fans? Looks like 2011 Player of the year Stuart Holden will be out until at least October. Possibly November. Such a shame, he was having a tremendous campaign. The man can't get no luck. De Jong ruins his 2010 World Cup, and then Johnny Evans ends his season abruptly. Shame-shame.
> 
> De Jong, Evans. :no:


De Jong 



Kiz said:


> given to villa for 4 mil apparently.


That's great for them, I miss the bloke.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










David Vaughan 3 year deal.


Great to hear about Given, always liked him even at the Mags, he deserves to start somewhere.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

de jong and balotelli. world karate kick champions.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Nothing but the best for Citeh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

waiting for ben arfa to break de jong's leg and city fans to cry foul.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Vaughan's face looks weird.

Rumour today is that we'll offer a player + cash for Lewis McGugan, with Routledge going to Forest. Hope that's true.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Liverpool fans are killing me. Thinking they have a brighter future than Arsenal and think they are finishing 4th and shit.



haribo said:


> Oh Kenny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH KENNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH STEWART
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OH KENNY*


:lmao



Samee said:


> Brilliant. Had United signed him we'd all be hearing about how much of a great bit of a business this was.


This.



Samee said:


> TalkSPORT are like The Sun of the radio. Just complete and utter shit 99.9% of the time.
> 
> Saying that, if it's true (which I highly doubt they have any idea if it is), it'd be a very nice bit of a business.


This. Bastos is never going for 12 mil.



Samee said:


> Money can play a part too. I'm sure Comolli and Kenny will be selling our vision to Mata. We're definitely on the up and *no one important at our club wants out*. Arsenal on the other hand...


Like who? The stars have left. 



Samee said:


> Mata's had Champions League football the past few years with Valencia though. Same applies to Suarez. I'm sure Mata could go a year without, it's not Arsenal have a real shot at winning it anyway.
> 
> This is a very fair point though. I still think Liverpool's got a shot though.


Like Liverpool have a shot of winning it... 8*D



Evo said:


> I don't think Arsenal is a set in stone choice based on Champions League alone. They've got much more work to do than the other three teams, whereas Liverpool has no pressure on them right now, as well as momentum on their side.
> 
> For some reason, *Liverpool's future just seems brighter*. Would not be shocked at all to see them sign Mata.


Spending a shit load on a new stadium, or redevelopments? Arsenal already have everything, and we competed for the PL for all of last season, whereas Liverpool will be competing for top 4, wouldn't be surprised to see Tottenham top them at all. At least Tottenham fans seem to live on this planet most of the tiem, instead of getting over excited.

This thread has turned in-to a Liverpool's fan's dream.

United fans were funny laughing at Mata deal when they think the Nasri deal is tied up when it's mostly English hype too.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7027631,00.html

What the fuck? Arsenal still bagging him up if he is available. Liverpool can have Adam.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Vaughan's face looks weird.
> 
> Rumour today is that we'll offer a player + cash for Lewis McGugan, with Routledge going to Forest. Hope that's true.


I prefer "simple".

McGugan's a good player, good backup to the likes of Cabaye and Tiote plus still has potential. Dunno if Mclaren would want to sell since he's targeted promotion ASAP and he's probably their star.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I think Valencia are gonna win La Liga next year.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Arsenal's Asia squad should be announced today. Ryo is probably in but Wellington Silva is not which saddens me. I know Cesc is staying behind because of his hamstring  Rumors are Frimpong will go to a championship club on loan as well which is good news. 

I think Mata's dad is talking shite as there is real interest and theres been contact from teams. Arsenal just need to get players off the books before we start launching more bids.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> Arsenal's Asia squad should be announced today. Ryo is probably in but Wellington Silva is not which saddens me. I know Cesc is staying behind because of his hamstring  Rumors are Frimpong will go to a championship club on loan as well which is good news.
> 
> I think Mata's dad is talking shite as there is real interest and theres been contact from teams. Arsenal just need to get players off the books before we start launching more bids.


We're not signing Mata, didn't you hear? We have no ambition and are going nowhere in the future. 



*finished top 4 once again*

Doubt we would send Frimpong out on loan, Wenger said he had senior team plans for him before 10/11.

Cesc's hamstring is a fucking dick even if it is an excuse. Worst hamstring in football.

Silva has all the talent in the world and I have no doubts if he wanted to he could be top drawer. However, he seems an absolute dick. Robinho version 2.0.

Ryo looks quality, seen him play in the Dutch league a few times and he is really highly rated over there. We're using him wisely, not jsut like other teams who sign Asian players to increase their fanbase Ryo actually looks a good player.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7027801,00.html

Shame his price is 5 mil over what we would probably pay.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> We're not signing Mata, didn't you hear? We have no ambition and are going nowhere in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> *finished top 4 once again*
> 
> Doubt we would send Frimpong out on loan, Wenger said he had senior team plans for him before 10/11.
> 
> Silva has all the talent in the world and I have no doubts if he wanted to he could be top drawer. However, he seems an absolute dick. Robinho version 2.0.
> 
> Ryo looks quality, seen him play in the Dutch league a few times and he is really highly rated over there. We're using him wisely, not jsut like other teams who sign Asian players to increase their fanbase Ryo actually looks a good player.


Frimpong is missing a step apparently because hes been out injured so there on about a short term loan. Still early days but id rather we loaned him out for a bit. 

I agree about Silva from what ive read he sulks to much. Still would of liked to see him on the tour. 

Ryo is class so i cannot wait to see him play on the tour. If he does well in pre season wenger has said he will not go on loan as well.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Brilliant. Had United signed him we'd all be hearing about how much of a great bit of a business this was.


:lmao :lmao :lmao.

No you wouldn't, because he's not good enough for Utd, and Fergie knows this, hence why he didn't bother going in for him. Adam is average.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

we could make no more signings and i'd be happy. strengthened our weakest position.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Gervinho might not go to Malaysia, needs to get a work permit after some paperwork is done apparently.

Only what I have been hearing on Arsenal forums.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Gervinho might not go to Malaysia, needs to get a work permit after some paperwork is done apparently.
> 
> Only what I have been hearing on Arsenal forums.


Its true. The paper work is taking ages to complete. 

He can just play in the Emirates Cup.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Sunderland have signed David Vaughan from Blackpool on a free transfer. Really impressed with the business they've done this summer. They've brought in a lot of quality for very little money (Wickham aside who cost £8-12m).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Sunderland have bought like what, 9 players now?
Bruce is going crazy. There's still 55 days to go, surely they will have to offload players to keep in line with the squad size rules?

Smalling signs new 5 year deal, quality player although doesn't deserve the spunking on the United fans seem to give him every time he plays. Bright prospect though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Sunderland have bought like what, 9 players now?
> Bruce is going crazy. There's still 55 days to go, surely they will have to offload players to keep in line with the squad size rules?


Yeah they've brought in:

Connor Wickham
Sebastian Larsson
Craig Gardner
Wes Brown
John O'Shea
David Vaughan
Ji-Dong Won
Ahmed Elmohamady (permanent deal)
Kieran Westwood


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Sunderland have bought like what, 9 players now?
> Bruce is going crazy. There's still 55 days to go, surely they will have to offload players to keep in line with the squad size rules?
> 
> Smalling signs new 5 year deal, quality player although doesn't deserve the spunking on the United fans seem to give him every time he plays. Bright prospect though.


They have lost around 6 players though so it balance it out a bit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Liverpool vs Arsenal arguements are really stupid tbh.
> 
> Both have polar opposite issues both are pretty shit. Niether will win the league next year. Next Season Liverpool go 6 years without winning a trophy we more than likely go to 7 years. so really not alot for either club to be getting high and mighty about.
> 
> Arsenal have signed Gervinho and Jenkinson
> Liverpool have signed Jordan Henderson and Charlie Adam.
> 
> Neither club can be pretty happy with their summers.


pretty much that.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'm pretty happy with our summer transfer dealings so far if I'm honest and I know we'll definitely be signing more players.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Smalling signs new 5 year deal, quality player although doesn't deserve the spunking on the United fans seem to give him every time he plays. Bright prospect though.


Aye. Smalling looked a bit shakey and unsure at the beginning, but after the Manchester derby at Old Trafford, his performances have grown stronger and stronger.

Pleased for him seeing as he wasn't even at a football league club a few years ago.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I don't mind Henderson or Adam but i reckon the money could've been better spent. 20 mil for Henderson is a bit much, and we have half a dozen CM's.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> I don't mind Henderson or Adam but i reckon the money could've been better spent. 20 mil for Henderson is a bit much, and we have half a dozen CM's.


I suppose, but if we play 4-3-3 then that's pretty much two players for each midfield position. Not to mention that the likes of Henderson, Meireles and Gerrard can play in other positions too. We're building a squad and that's what we need to do if we're to move forward.

Signing Adam and Henderson would only be a problem if we didn't sign anyone else, but that won't happen and Comolli has said we will sign a few more players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The only difference is that we haven't spent nearly as much as Liverpool, and thus probably have more to spend. We'll see who Arsenal's enxt 3 signings are and compare them to Henderson, Adam & probably Downing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

why do they need to be compared

what if the next 3 signings for arsenal are samba, benzema and cissokho?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> The only difference is that we haven't spent nearly as much as Liverpool, and thus probably have more to spend. We'll see who Arsenal's enxt 3 signings are and compare them to Henderson, Adam & probably Downing.


That is if you sign three players. 

Either way, you still don't seem to be getting this. Arsenal SHOULD be buying better players than Liverpool because you have Champions League and we don't. If you sign 3 top players then you're just doing what you should be doing and you haven't 'got one over' Liverpool because we can't compete for the same players you are.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> why do they need to be compared
> 
> what if the next 3 signings for arsenal are samba, benzema and cissokho?


If we sign Benzema & Cissokho you won't hear from me because I will be too busy fapfapfapfapfaping.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

any confirmed transfers missing from the first post btw?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

David Vaughan to Sunderland from Blackpool. Free transfer.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> any confirmed transfers missing from the first post btw?


Not that I can see. Just found this on the first page and laughed my ass off.



> Out of those who have been linked with LFC; Young, Cahill, Enrique, Hazard, Aguero, Adam and Downing, I'd only expect Young, Cahill and Enrique to be realistic possibilities. We don't have a chance in hell of signing Hazard or Aguero, Downing won't leave Villa if Young does and *Adam just isn't good enough.*


By MMN.

Charlie's WORLD CLASS.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Like who? The stars have left.


Reina, Johnson, Agger, Lucas, Gerrard, Suarez, Kuyt.

You could count Meireles and Carroll at a push too.



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao.
> 
> No you wouldn't, because he's not good enough for Utd, and Fergie knows this, hence why he didn't bother going in for him. Adam is average.


Yeah, I'm sure he'd struggle to compete with the colossus that is Michael Carrick.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> By MMN.
> 
> Charlie's WORLD CLASS.


I have since changed my mind and had an epiphany. I also got a dose of reality when I realised the players I expected us to sign were completely realistic. I'm not saying Charlie is world class or terrible, just that he was very good last season and can be a good player for us.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Carrick's a better player then Adam. It's not even close. I like Adam and he'll do well at Liverpool, but he's had one good season in the PL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i only judge players on their ability to set up yaya toure in fa cup semi finals. hence carrick is far superior.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Wait, let me try and do a post like one of you guys, ahem:



LOL CARRICK :lmao Typical United fans 8*D


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/index.php?/archives/633-Matas-agent-There-are-no-offers.html
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> There hasn't been any solid stories from Spain about Mata transfers, it's mainly all English/Italian press hype.


I'm about 99% sure clubs have been talking to Mata, I know for sure Liverpool have. If Mata's dad really has said that he's just trying to make the deal tougher and get more money for his son. 

Juan Mata will not be a Valencia player by the time this window shuts.



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Carrick's a better player then Adam. It's not even close. I like Adam and he'll do well at Liverpool, but he's had one good season in the PL.


Michael Carrick is as good as Xabi Alonso I'll have you know.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Offer him pots and pots of Gold. Mata is class.



Samee said:


> Michael Carrick is as good as Xabi Alonso I'll have you know.


Darren 'the great' Fletcher is better then them both.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Reina, Johnson, Agger, Lucas, Gerrard, Suarez, Kuyt.
> 
> You could count Meireles and Carroll at a push too.
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure he'd struggle to compete with the colossus that is Michael Carrick.


I'd be worried if Lucas and Agger wanted out. Suarez has just joined too and Kuyt is hardly a star.

Reina wanted out last season and at least you have convinced him to stay by finishing 5th.

Agree Mata won't be at Valencia at the end of the transfer window.


Guys, who are the best people to follow on Twitter who know what they're talking about on transfers?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I'd be worried if Lucas and Agger wanted out. Suarez has just joined too and Kuyt is hardly a star.
> 
> Reina wanted out last season and at least you have convinced him to stay by finishing 5th.
> 
> Agree Mata won't be at Valencia at the end of the transfer window.


The only "stars" that left are Torres and Alonso. If Kuyt isn't a star then neither is Mascherano. Not that it matters if you have "stars" or not. A team needs good players, not big egos.

Reina never said that he wanted to leave, was just media talk and we finished 6th FYI.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Reina, Johnson, Agger, Lucas, Gerrard, Suarez, Kuyt.
> 
> You could count Meireles and Carroll at a push too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure he'd struggle to compete with the colossus that is Michael Carrick.





Stringer said:


> I'd be worried if Lucas and Agger wanted out. Suarez has just joined too and Kuyt is hardly a star.
> 
> Reina wanted out last season and at least you have convinced him to stay by finishing 5th.
> 
> Agree Mata won't be at Valencia at the end of the transfer window.


Reina didn't want too leave that was media hype n Kuyt is a pretty great player tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

tbf valencia have champions league football also. they made a profit of 40 mil from transfers and valencia have a competitive team. valencia dont need to sell him and he has nothing major to gain from going to arsenal or liverpool. far from a certainty.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I'd be worried if Lucas and Agger wanted out.


Doesn't mean they're not two of our star players.



> Suarez has just joined too


Still counts.



> Kuyt is hardly a star.


You clearly don't appreciate how good Kuyt actually is.



> Reina wanted out last season and at least you have convinced him to stay by finishing 5th.


Reina never actually said he wanted out, all paper talk. He admitted his head was somewhat swayed during Hodgson's reign but that was only momentary. If he truly wanted to leave during that reign he'd have left in January like Torres.



> Guys, who are the best people to follow on Twitter who know what they're talking about on transfers?


There are few who actually do know what they're talking about.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> tbf valencia have champions league football also. they made a profit of 40 mil from transfers and valencia have a competitive team. valencia dont need to sell him and he has nothing major to gain from going to arsenal or liverpool. far from a certainty.


Valencia _do_ need to sell him cos they're in a shitload of debt. Why do you think they sold Silva and Villa in the same year?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

not anymore.

they reduced their debt by 150 mil last year.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Valencia _do_ need to sell him cos they're in a shitload of debt. Why do you think they sold Silva and Villa in the same year?


The debt's serviceable and longer-term repayment plans. It's a different situation to what it was. They've been making huge strides in cost-cutting which means they don't have to sell urgently like before.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> not anymore.
> 
> they reduced their debt by 150 mil last year.


http://www.guillembalague.com/rumor...y and Manchester United show interest in Mata

*"After a very interesting trip to Valencia, a clearer picture of the finances and futures of the stars at the club have emerged. Valencia still has to service debts in the region of €500 milion. It is manageable as long as the team qualifies for the Champions League, but even when they do, they will still need to produce and re-pay around €20-25 milion in interest and debt: and the easiest way to do that is to sell players."*

It's why players like Mata and Banega are being linked away in the first place.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

yet united are 478 mil in debt and have just spent money on de gea, young and phil jones. they will bring in money from champions league, liga winnings and television revenue from both champions league and liga. they will also sell off the old stadium as they move into a new one in 2013.

it's not as bad as it looks. i think nas is a valencia fan and probably knows more than me.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yes, but Valencia are STILL a selling club, no two ways around it. 

Mata has EVERYTHING to gain by joining Liverpool or Arsenal - Valencia won't consistently challenge for anything in Spain and Arsenal & Liverpool will in the future in England.

+I still don't rate Kuyt that much. He plays his heart out but I never really see him as someone who is top drawer.

I'm confident that Reina would have loved a move to Arsenal last summer if only Liverpool would have accepted the big money bid.

+:lmao @ Mascherano not being a star. That's why the top clubs wanted him, not Lucas.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

but they dont NEED to sell him now. they made money from selling silva and villa for about 70 mil combined. there hasnt been an offer made for him, he hasnt said he wants to leave valencia, so it's far from certain right now.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> yet united are 478 mil in debt and have just spent money on de gea, young and phil jones. they will bring in money from champions league, liga winnings and television revenue from both champions league and liga. they will also sell off the old stadium as they move into a new one in 2013.
> 
> it's not as bad as it looks. i think nas is a valencia fan and probably knows more than me.


Valencia are not Manchester United. United have some of the biggest revenue in world football.

Also, Valencia have already shown they're willing to sell. It's merely a case of striking the right deal. Granted, they're probably not as desperate to sell as they were last summer when they got rid of Villa and Silva, but they certainly wouldn't be against selling Mata this season. It would serve their payment this year very nicely.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

they might not be united, but they are the 3rd biggest club in spain, with 50,000 ticket holders and 20,000+ on waiting purely because they cant be fit into the stadium. the debt has been reduced to managable


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Mata said he is not desperate to leave. IE if no-one meets my buy out clause I will be ok with staying another year.

8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yes, but Valencia are STILL a selling club, no two ways around it.
> 
> Mata has EVERYTHING to gain by joining Liverpool or Arsenal - Valencia won't consistently challenge for anything in Spain and Arsenal & Liverpool will in the future in England.
> 
> +I still don't rate Kuyt that much. He plays his heart out but I never really see him as someone who is top drawer.
> 
> I'm confident that Reina would have loved a move to Arsenal last summer if only Liverpool would have accepted the big money bid.
> 
> +:lmao @ Mascherano not being a star. That's why the top clubs wanted him, not Lucas.


How do you know Valencia wont be challenging for titles in the near future. Yes they are in debt but so are many other teams. Not to say Liverpool and Arsenal will. 

Also Reina is one of the more passionate guys at the club right now. Doubt he would have wanted a move to Arsenal.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> +I still don't rate Kuyt that much. He plays his heart out but I never really see him as someone who is top drawer.


I thought people like you had died out after Kuyt had started in the World Cup final and had another good season this past one scoring a hat-trick against United. He might not be the most skilful of players, but he's quality in his own right. Arsenal could certainly do with a player in his mould for big games at the very least.



> I'm confident that Reina would have loved a move to Arsenal last summer if only Liverpool would have accepted the big money bid.


Keep telling yourself that. How do you even know Arsenal made a bid?



> +:lmao @ Mascherano not being a star. That's why the top clubs wanted him, not Lucas.


I think Mascherano is a star but if Lucas became available right now, top clubs would be after him. Not Barca obviously though cos he's not at that level yet and they're well stocked in DM.



Kiz said:


> but they dont NEED to sell him now. they made money from selling silva and villa for about 70 mil combined. there hasnt been an offer made for him, he hasnt said he wants to leave valencia, so it's far from certain right now.


This thing has been going on too long (since May) for it to be bullshit. Mata's dad is just being difficult, that's even if he said what he said. On Sky Sports it has Mata's dad saying Mata's been talking to clubs.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It's different because Valencia's creditors are local firms and local government. They're far more flexible with Valencia's debt due to the moral implications of the club going bust. The banks owned by the local government have been far more lenient for precisely this reason, having not called in their debt on numerous occasions. 

They can raise the 20-40 mill just on champions league revenue and TV rights. The larger debts are on hold until Valencia get to a more sustainable footing. Their President's strategy is to sell if they receive stupid offers, but focus on maintaining champions league football till the stadium issue is sorted out.

He's played a blinder, using a combination of, efficiency savings, emotional black-mail and sensible investments.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> they might not be united, but they are the 3rd biggest club in spain, with 50,000 ticket holders and 20,000+ on waiting purely because they cant be fit into the stadium. the debt has been reduced to managable


*Valencia are willing to sell, but nobody has lodged a bid with the club yet.*

http://www.guillembalague.com/rumor...y and Manchester United show interest in Mata

This was back in May, 2 months ago. Valencia are willing to sell and I'd be pretty stunned if not one club have lodged a single bid for the lad yet. Even if they haven't, clubs have been speaking to Mata's representatives no doubt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I thought people like you had died out after Kuyt had started in the World Cup final and had another good season this past one scoring a hat-trick against United. He might not be the most skilful of players, but he's quality in his own right. Arsenal could certainly do with a player in his mould for big games at the very least.


That hat-trick was possibly one of the worst I have ever seen.

+he should never have been near the world cup final.



> Keep telling yourself that. How do you even know Arsenal made a bid?


http://www.sportsvibe.co.uk/news/football/confirmed-gunners-bid-for-liverpool-keeper-reina-updated/

K.



> I think Mascherano is a star but if Lucas became available right now, top clubs would be after him. Not Barca obviously though cos he's not at that level yet and they're well stocked in DM.


Not sure if serious. What 'top clubs'?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> This thing has been going on too long (since May) for it to be bullshit. Mata's dad is just being difficult, that's even if he said what he said. On Sky Sports it has Mata's dad saying Mata's been talking to clubs.


and fabregas to barca has been going on since last season. team may be interested, they may be making offers, but valencia are under no need to accept it. if this was last season he would be as good as gone.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> They can raise the 20-40 mill just on champions league revenue and TV rights. The larger debts are on hold untill Valencia get to a more sustainable footing.


They still need to produce €20-25 milion in interest after Champions League. 

Like I've said, they're not as desperate to sell as last year but if someone makes the correct bid, Mata is *GONE*.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> and fabregas to barca has been going on since last season. team may be interested, they may be making offers, but valencia are under no need to accept it. if this was last season he would be as good as gone.


*"If a club comes in with a bid of 25-30 milion for Mata, Valencia are willing to sell."*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

yes, the correct bid. 30 mil.

IF A CLUB COMES IN

IF A CLUB

IF.

IF.

IF.

im not saying valencia WONT sell, im saying they DONT NEED TO sell. there's a big difference between those. the club values mata at 25-30 mil. hence, if they recieve an offer in that region, they will sell. just like how palermo want 40 mil for pastore. the club values him there. do they NEED the 40 mil? no.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> They still need to produce €20-25 milion in interest after Champions League.
> 
> Like I've said, they're not as desperate to sell as last year but if someone makes the correct bid, Mata is *GONE*.


Doesn't every club work like that(Exception, Madrid and City)?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> That hat-trick was possibly one of the worst I have ever seen.
> 
> +he should never have been near the world cup final.


fpalm



> http://www.sportsvibe.co.uk/news/football/confirmed-gunners-bid-for-liverpool-keeper-reina-updated/
> 
> K.


And Phil Thompson claimed Jose Enrique to Liverpool was a done deal back in May. These legends don't know shit.



> Not sure if serious. What 'top clubs'?


Barca aren't the only top club around. I'm sure the Italian clubs like Milan, Inter and Juve.

And before you 'LOL YEAH RIGHT 8*D', it's a fair prediction.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> yes, the correct bid. 30 mil.
> 
> IF A CLUB COMES IN
> 
> IF A CLUB
> 
> IF.
> 
> IF.
> 
> IF.
> 
> im not saying valencia WONT sell, im saying they DONT NEED TO sell. there's a big difference between those. the club values mata at 25-30 mil. hence, if they recieve an offer in that region, they will sell. just like how palermo want 40 mil for pastore. the club values him there. do they NEED the 40 mil? no.


And if it wasn't for the debt they wouldn't be looking to sell at all, not so willingly anyway. There's a reason why Palermo can put some a crazy price tag on and Valencia can't. €25-30m ain't that crazy for Mata. €40m for Pastore is. 

I see your point though.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Valencia isn't the Leeds situation where they *had* to sell, usually for peanuts.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Valencia isn't the Leeds situation where they *had* to sell, usually for peanuts.


Yes but they are in the position where they *WILL* sell if a decent offer comes in. Like I just said, this wouldn't be the case if they didn't have the amount of debt they do. They wouldn't be ready to sell as willingly.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

On another note, what happened to the news that Arsenal met Mata's release clause? Wait, what? You're telling me it wasn't true? I'm not shocked seeing as his release clause is at €60m. :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

His release clause is 25m to spanish clubs only thats what was said. 

Stringer i follow these. Just Arsenal stuff mostly. 

http://twitter.com/#!/Detective82
http://twitter.com/#!/DarrenArsenal1
http://twitter.com/#!/YoungGunsBlog


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> On another note, what happened to the news that Arsenal met Mata's release clause? Wait, what? You're telling me it wasn't true? I'm not shocked seeing as his release clause is at €60m. :lmao


sounds like a rafa FACHT


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> His release clause is 25m to spanish clubs only thats what was said.


I am 99.9% sure in was mentioned at some point in this thread that Arsenal had met his release clause.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Is Nasri still going to United?

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,20876_7027742,00.html

The shitty trio look to be on their way from liverpool. Doni is also close to being completed.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> His release clause is 25m to spanish clubs only thats what was said.
> 
> Stringer i follow these. Just Arsenal stuff mostly.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/Detective82
> http://twitter.com/#!/DarrenArsenal1
> http://twitter.com/#!/YoungGunsBlog


This. Where did 60 mil come from?

Thanks for the links 

EDIT: Oh, didn't know it was only 25 mil for Spanish clubs. FML, probably won't buy him now.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I am 99.9% sure in was mentioned at some point in this thread that Arsenal had met his release clause.


Yes the spanish law release clause which is 25m. I said this a few pages back.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Where did 60 mil come from?


*"Mata's new contract contains a buy out clause of €60 million."*

http://www.guillembalague.com/rumor...y and Manchester United show interest in Mata


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> Yes the spanish law release clause which is 25m. I said this a few pages back.





Gunner14 said:


> Arsenal agree to meet release clause for Juan Mata according to Graham Hunter


BOOM!

I wasn't talking about you.

Where are you pulling this €25m figure from btw cos Balague says it's €60m. Or is it €25m for Spanish clubs and €60m for non-Spanish clubs?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

it's 25 mil for spanish and 60 mil for non spanish

http://www.the-playmaker.com/t1013-graham-hunter-sky-sports

:lmao graham hunter


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> BOOM!
> 
> I wasn't talking about you.
> 
> Where are you pulling this €25m figure from btw cos Balague says it's €60m. Or is it €25m for Spanish clubs and €60m for non-Spanish clubs?


By the sounds of it it is 25m for Spanish clubs and 60m for non Spanish clubs. I think.

8*D

Kiz's article - :lmao I said yesterday he mostly talks bollocks.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> BOOM!
> 
> I wasn't talking about you.
> 
> Where are you pulling this €25m figure from btw cos Balague says it's €60m. *Or is it €25m for Spanish clubs and €60m for non-Spanish clubs?*


yes its basically that. Gunner must of been talking about the spanish clause as well because thats what Graham Hunter first said. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jen-Chang/219204821442320 explained a bit more there.

Hunter is a cock but its been backed up by other spanish people now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

/waits for the arsenal have met hulk's release clause report.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jen-Chang/219204821442320 explained a bit more there.


That guy seems to know what he is talking about but who the fuck is he?

Edit: Just seen he's editor of Sports Illustrated. 1) How reliable are they? 2) How do you know it's actually him?

Not trying to be hostile.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> /waits for the arsenal have met hulk's release clause report.


& Neymar's.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> /waits for the arsenal have met hulk's release clause report.


I hear Malaga have met Messi's release clause. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

messi's is only 217 mil. ronaldo's is 870 mil.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> That guy seems to know what he is talking about but who the fuck is he?
> 
> Edit: Just seen he's editor of Sports Illustrated. 1) How reliable are they? 2) How do you know it's actually him?
> 
> Not trying to be hostile.


Dont know if its actually him. I dont actually follow him an Arsenal blog on twitter linked the page to explain the spanish clause rule. He seems pretty spot on with his other posts tho.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> Dont know if its actually him. I dont actually follow him an Arsenal blog on twitter linked the page to explain the spanish clause rule. He seems pretty spot on with his other posts tho.


Fuck it, I'll like him anyway. Whoever it is, they certainly know what they're on about.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Im sure Mikey will know if hes real and if SI is reliable. But as you said he knows what hes on about. 

Eve. Standard says we will offer nasri 110k a week plus add ons to stay.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

*@benlyt Ben Lyttleton
Tomo's news today. France Foot, out Fri, says Aly Cissokho is 'on his way to #LFC'. Missed out on Clichy, & it would seem, Enrique #NUFC.*

Decent source. Hopefully it's true. Cissokho blows both Clichy and Enrique out the water.

Also if it's true, it shows how we're not just in for British players. We're in for foreigners, it's just that shit's not getting leaked - as I've said about at least 5 times now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

cissokho would be immense. probably cost 20 mil. so it would be one or the other when it comes to him and mata for liverpool.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Id take Enrique and Mata for Arsenal but Cissokho is top draw.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> cissokho would be immense. probably cost 20 mil.


And that's what rules Arsenal out.



> so it would be one or the other when it comes to him and mata for liverpool.


Wait, what? How would you know? Two of our top priorities are left back and left wing. We'll spend big on both. We're not under Hicks and Gillett any more.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Wait, what? How would you know? Two of our top priorities are left back and left wing. We'll spend big on both. We're not under Hicks and Gillett any more.


If Arsenal are willing to spend big money then I think they'd be able to sign the players ahead of us. With that said, I don't see Wenger spending more than £17-18m on a player even if he sells Cesc and Nasri. Our owners on the other hand have shown they are willing to pay whatever it takes if we really want a target.

As for Cissokho, I'd be delighted if he signed. Exactly the type of fullback we need, especially if we play a more narrow midfield and attack.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> With that said, I don't see Wenger spending more than £17-18m on a player even if he sells Cesc and Nasri. Our owners on the other hand have shown they are willing to pay whatever it takes if we really want a target.


Yeah that's why I'm ruling Arsenal out. If they stump up the money they'll probably get him though.



> As for Cissokho, I'd be delighted if he signed. Exactly the type of fullback we need, especially if we play a more narrow midfield and attack.


Him and Johnson as our full backs is promising.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> And that's what rules Arsenal out.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? How would you know? Two of our top priorities are left back and left wing. We'll spend big on both. We're not under Hicks and Gillett any more.


i never even mentioned arsenal...

presuming liverpool sign downing too, they would have downing, adam, henderson and cissokho, probably around 60 mil worth there. not sure if they could strump up another 25 mil for mata.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ Why not? Our owners have plenty of money and no one knows our budget. I'm not saying we will sign Mata (I personally think we won't) but it's not impossible.


Samee said:


> Yeah that's why I'm ruling Arsenal out. If they stump up the money they'll probably get him though.
> 
> 
> 
> Him and Johnson as our full backs is promising.


On a different note, what centre backs are we rumoured to be after? Dann seems a no-go (thank god) and no one else has been linked for a while.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Don't rate Johnson too much but full back isn't exactly a position where I can think of abundant quality.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> *@benlyt Ben Lyttleton
> Tomo's news today. France Foot, out Fri, says Aly Cissokho is 'on his way to #LFC'. Missed out on Clichy, & it would seem, Enrique #NUFC.*


Missed out on Enrique :hmm:

Good news? We just need Arsenal to GTFO now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> ^ Why not? Our owners have plenty of money and no one knows our budget. I'm not saying we will sign Mata (I personally think we won't) but it's not impossible.
> 
> On a different note, what centre backs are we rumoured to be after? Dann seems a no-go (thank god) and no one else has been linked for a while.


We were linked to Zapata a lil while back but his agent ruled that out and he has gone to Villereal now. Since then no one really.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> presuming liverpool sign downing too, they would have downing, adam, henderson and cissokho, probably around 60 mil worth there. not sure if they could strump up another 25 mil for mata.


Downing looks less and less likely to sign and the word has always been we're after 2 left wingers since we're so weak on that side. It's very possible we're after both Downing and Mata since we're being so heavily linked with both.



MMN said:


> ^ Why not? Our owners have plenty of money and no one knows our budget. I'm not saying we will sign Mata (I personally think we won't) but it's not impossible.


Exactly. In my opinion, we're after 2 left wingers this summer.



> On a different note, what centre backs are we rumoured to be after? Dann seems a no-go (thank god) and no one else has been linked for a while.


Dann would make a good fit (not for first team) for us. I think we're in for a centre-back but it's just nothing's being leaked. Zapata did open his gob a few weeks back. I wouldn't mind both Zapata and Dann but if hard pressed for a choice between the two I'd sway towards Zapata. Dann would still make a nice long-term replacement for Carra. The only issue with him is injuries.

Edit: Just seen reports saying Zapata is 'on the verge' of a move to Villarreal. If we really wanted him we would've got him. I'm guessing he was somewhere on our list of targets though.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If they can't get Enrique to sign a new deal, sooner or later Ashley will cash in.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> If they can't get Enrique to sign a new deal, sooner or later Ashley will cash in.


Well yeah, that's common sense. Any club would do that. 

They've offered him a "fantastic" contract, if he doesn't want to sign then selling's the only option. Can't let him leave for free.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Dann would make a good fit (not for first team) for us. I think we're in for a centre-back but it's just nothing's being leaked. Zapata did open his gob a few weeks back. I wouldn't mind both Zapata and Dann but if hard pressed for a choice between the two I'd sway towards Zapata. Dann would still make a nice long-term replacement for Carra. The only issue with him is injuries.


Zapata deal is off, since he's moved to Villarreal. Shame that since I really rate him as a defender. 

I'm not a big fan of Scott Dann and if he was the only option then I'd rather blood Kelly at centre back and have Johnson and Flanagan competing at right-back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Downing looks less and less likely to sign and the word has always been we're after 2 left wingers since we're so weak on that side. It's very possible we're after both Downing and Mata since we're being so heavily linked with both.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. In my opinion, we're after 2 left wingers this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann would make a good fit (not for first team) for us. I think we're in for a centre-back but it's just nothing's being leaked. Zapata did open his gob a few weeks back. I wouldn't mind both Zapata and Dann but if hard pressed for a choice between the two I'd sway towards Zapata. Dann would still make a nice long-term replacement for Carra. The only issue with him is injuries.
> 
> Edit: Just seen reports saying Zapata is 'on the verge' of a move to Villarreal. If we really wanted him we would've got him. I'm guessing he was somewhere on our list of targets though.


Downing will come in the end. Count on it.

Zapata was just a rumor that wasn't true in the end. It was a misunderstanding apparently.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Downing looks less and less likely to sign and the word has always been we're after 2 left wingers since we're so weak on that side. It's very possible we're after both Downing and Mata since we're being so heavily linked with both.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. In my opinion, we're after 2 left wingers this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Dann would make a good fit (not for first team) for us. I think we're in for a centre-back but it's just nothing's being leaked. Zapata did open his gob a few weeks back. I wouldn't mind both Zapata and Dann but if hard pressed for a choice between the two I'd sway towards Zapata. Dann would still make a nice long-term replacement for Carra. The only issue with him is injuries.
> 
> Edit: Just seen reports saying Zapata is 'on the verge' of a move to Villarreal. If we really wanted him we would've got him. I'm guessing he was somewhere on our list of targets though.


zapata deal was done a couple of days ago


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I'm not a big fan of Scott Dann and if he was the only option then I'd rather blood Kelly at centre back and have Johnson and Flanagan competing at right-back.


Blooding Kelly is a good option too. I'd like Dann though. In my opinion we need one ball playing centre back in the squad and one grittier centre back. Right now we have Carra and Agger. Dann is gritty but he's also comfortable enough on the ball. On top of that he's a Scouser and former season ticket holder at Anfield. That type of passion is priceless. It goes back to players providing an identity to the club. He'd put in a lot more effort than say, had we signed someone like Zapata. He has a lot of potential too. 

Don't forget, FSG built Red Sox on unorthodox signings and Kenny has been known to make those kind of signings too in his first reign. If we sign Dann, Kenny will get the absolute best out of him. Had our manager still been Roy, I'd be worried about signing Dann.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Liverpool are stupid for not getting the money up for Zapata, unless he didn't want to move there which is funny. 

Really can't see Liverpool spending a lot of money on Cissokho & Mata now they have already bought other players for big money but who knows. The most important thing regardless of how much they want to spend is whether they think Liverpool is a club that is going somewhere. Liverpool have chosen the worst time to drop out of the top 4. It would be fine if it was a smaller club in the top 4 over them, but this is Citeh and they will be there for years to come.

I wouldn't rule us out for someone until it gets past 30 million. Wenger spent a lot before, if the need arises again I can guarantee he will, we need a CB urgently aswell. 

Gervinho, Cissokho, Mata, Benzema & a CB (Sakho 8*D) would be amazing. We should have a massive war chest really to spend, especially if we offload some of the shit.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> zapata deal was done a couple of days ago


I can't seem to find anything legitimate confirming it. 

I don't doubt it's happening though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Zapata's agent actually came out and said that reports over here were false and that Zapata never said he was going to Liverpool in anyway shape or form.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I can't seem to find anything legitimate confirming it.
> 
> I don't doubt it's happening though.


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11669_7023732,00.html


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If Arsenal even sign two of Mata, Benzema, Gervinho and Sakho then I'd be completely shocked. Wenger is pretty much an accountant nowadays, won't spend a penny more than he thinks he should.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Zapata's agent actually came out and said that reports over here were false and that Zapata never said he was going to Liverpool in anyway shape or form.


So maybe we weren't even in for him at all. Goes back to my point of no legitimate leaks about foreigners.

Loving the new silence FSG have brought to the club. Finally back to the Liverpool Way.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Well yeah, that's common sense. Any club would do that.
> 
> They've offered him a "fantastic" contract, if he doesn't want to sign then selling's the only option. Can't let him leave for free.


Pretty much. He's a good player but he's vastly overrating his worth. 15 mill is probably fair in the current market


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool are stupid for not getting the money up for Zapata, unless he didn't want to move there which is funny.
> 
> Really can't see Liverpool spending a lot of money on Cissokho & Mata now they have already bought other players for big money but who knows. The most important thing regardless of how much they want to spend is whether they think Liverpool is a club that is going somewhere. Liverpool have chosen the worst time to drop out of the top 4. It would be fine if it was a smaller club in the top 4 over them, but this is Citeh and they will be there for years to come.
> 
> I wouldn't rule us out for someone until it gets past 30 million. Wenger spent a lot before, if the need arises again I can guarantee he will, we need a CB urgently aswell.
> 
> Gervinho, Cissokho, Mata, Benzema & a CB (Sakho 8*D) would be amazing. We should have a massive war chest really to spend, especially if we offload some of the shit.


every other club would now be amazingly pissed off psg found money, less likely now what sakho will go.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11669_7023732,00.html


Cheers. Google News fucked me on this one.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

There are leaks everywhere in football. There is no such thing as a "leak-free" club. If Liverpool finished in the top 4 next year you would be linked with all manner of players. The attention has gone off because you finished out of it.

I highly doubt that Liverpool weren't for a minute not interested in signing him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> There are leaks everywhere in football. There is no such thing as a "leak-free" club. If Liverpool finished in the top 4 next year you would be linked with all manner of players. The attention has gone off because you finished out of it.
> 
> I highly doubt that Liverpool weren't for a minute not interested in signing him.


Every club is linked with players, it doesn't mean the club is actually interested in them. I think what Samee means is that despite speculation nobody really knows what is going on at Liverpool until the deal is announced on the official site. There's no Harry Redknapp style regular updates.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> There are leaks everywhere in football. There is no such thing as a "leak-free" club. If Liverpool finished in the top 4 next year you would be linked with all manner of players. The attention has gone off because you finished out of it.
> 
> I highly doubt that Liverpool weren't for a minute not interested in signing him.


How many times have I explained this No Leaks thing...


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> How many times have I explained this No Leaks thing...


There's no point explaining anything. We all know what he'll reply with.

lol liverpool 8*D :lmao wait till arsenal sign loads of top players whilst Liverpool sign Adam, Henderson and Downing 8*D 8*D :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Every club is linked with players, it doesn't mean the club is actually interested in them. I think what Samee means is that despite speculation nobody really knows what is going on at Liverpool until the deal is announced on the official site. There's no Harry Redknapp style regular updates.


We all knew you were interested in Henderson a week before you signed him. There were no updates that you were in talks with him on your website.



Samee said:


> How many times have I explained this No Leaks thing...


You haven't explained it once since I have been here.



MMN said:


> There's no point explaining anything. We all know what he'll reply with.
> 
> lol liverpool 8*D :lmao wait till arsenal sign loads of top players whilst Liverpool sign Adam, Henderson and Downing 8*D 8*D :lmao


I stopped listening to you when you said Adam wasn't good enough then you sign him and say he is a good player. Laughable. Thinking you're finishing top 4 an' all that.

+when have I said we will sign top players. might wanna learn to read.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I stopped listening to you when you said Adam wasn't good enough then you sign him and say he is a good player. Laughable. Thinking you're finishing top 4 an' all that.
> 
> +when have I said we will sign top players. might wanna learn to read.


ArsenLOL 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> ArsenLOL 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


>


8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I stopped listening to you when you said Adam wasn't good enough then you sign him and say he is a good player. Laughable.


That was pretty embarrassing, tbh. Typical English Liverpool fan attitude.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> That was pretty embarrassing, tbh. Typical English Liverpool fan attitude.


That's what I thought when I saw it. Only Liverpool fans.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

:lmao


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> You haven't explained it once since I have been here.


I have explained it at least 2 or 3 times. Go back through past pages and pay attention.



Joel said:


> That was pretty embarrassing, tbh. Typical English Liverpool fan attitude.





Stringer said:


> That's what I thought when I saw it. Only Liverpool fans.


It is pretty easy to dismiss a player at another club but then when your club becomes interested to go and pay close attention to that player and change your opinion based on your newly acquired knowledge.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It probably was already mentioned, but GOD DAMN



> Chelsea face a nervous wait as reports escaping from their Cobham training camp suggest that midfielder Michael Essien has seriously damaged his knee.
> 
> 
> The news was first broken on Twitter by former Chelsea player Jody Morris. "Sad news about michael essien...1st day full training aswell," he tweeted. "Sorry tweeps...heard he done his knee..cruciate.."


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I have explained it at least 2 or 3 times. Go back through past pages and pay attention.
> 
> It is pretty easy to dismiss a player at another club but then when your club becomes interested to go and pay close attention to that player and change your opinion based on your newly acquired knowledge.


But that post wasn't that long ago and you had been linked with him long before that. You can't even defend it. 

You have mentioned a "no-leak" policy before but I haven't seen you explain it.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


>


What the fuck. I'm not being funny here but that is probably one of the worst memes I have ever seen and I have seen a lot of memes. It's just... shit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> What the fuck. I'm not being funny here but that is probably one of the worst memes I have ever seen and I have seen a lot of memes. It's just... shit.


good job getting the context (Y)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> It is pretty easy to dismiss a player at another club but then when your club becomes interested to go and pay close attention to that player and change your opinion based on your newly acquired knowledge.


You've been linked with him since January. His post was made in May or June. It's not even like he was a player from a different country.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ I say a lot of things without thinking. Just like when Stringer laughed and made jokes about Hillsborough without thinking.


Samee said:


> I have explained it at least 2 or 3 times. Go back through past pages and pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is pretty easy to dismiss a player at another club but then when your club becomes interested to go and pay close attention to that player and change your opinion based on your newly acquired knowledge.


I changed my opinion after reading this brilliant blog by a Blackpool fan. Most in-depth and honest assessment of Adam that I've seen.

http://tangerinedreaming.wordpress.com/2011/06/13/charlie-adam-an-honest-appraisal/


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

*sigh*

You seen him all season and thought he wasn't good enough. Stop making excuses, a blog shouldn't change anyone's mind that convincingly.



MMN said:


> ^ I say a lot of things without thinking. Just like when Stringer laughed and made jokes about Hillsborough without thinking.


Just stop, now. Making stuff up as usual. Pretty embarassing you have to go to these lengths to save face.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Arsenal wont be spending big untill we balance the wage books. Once thats done and the Cesc + Nasri CRISIS is over then we will start bringing in more up market players. Gervinho was having pictures taken for the website the other day as well.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> But that post wasn't that long ago. You can't even defend it.


Well it's quite possible that MMN could've come across something like this:
http://tangerinedreaming.wordpress.com/2011/06/13/charlie-adam-an-honest-appraisal/

In that time and changed his mind. There are plenty of variables to explain his change of heart, not just "Liverpool are signing him, he's da best player in da world now! 8*D"

Edit: And I've just seen that MMN has actually in fact just posted that exact same article. Fucking snap. Just shows you the point I was trying to make.



> You have mentioned a "no-leak" policy before but I haven't seen you explain it.


I have explained on numerous occasions that Liverpool have introduced a no leak policy which is evident in us mainly being linked with British talent. This is because the club have stopped all their leaks so the media can now only get leaks from the actual players' English clubs. Being the English media they don't have anywhere near as much access to foreign clubs as they do to British clubs. It is why you are hardly seeing any foreign players linked. When we are linked to a foreigners it's mostly down to someone like Balague who is basically a cross between an English and foreign journo.

On top of this, you've got these "In The Knows" who used to constantly update on who Liverpool were after and all that but since FSG have come in their activity and accuracy have decreased by a lot. A well respected ITK actually came out and said how he's receiving a lot less info than he used to because of FSG clearly implementing a no leak policy.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Gervinho will terrorize defenses next year. Astute signing from Wenger.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> *sigh*
> 
> You seen him all season and thought he wasn't good enough. Stop making excuses, a blog shouldn't change anyone's mind that convincingly.


Why don't you just move on? We've been over this a million times. You seem to have an obsession with turning every discussion into Arsenal vs. Liverpool!! I've made plenty of decent, fair posts over the last few pages but you just post a few smilies and try to start an argument again. Sad. I'm quite happy to have proper football discussions like I do with Samee and others if you are willing to grow up.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I changed my opinion after reading this brilliant blog by a Blackpool fan. Most in-depth and honest assessment of Adam that I've seen.
> 
> http://tangerinedreaming.wordpress.com/2011/06/13/charlie-adam-an-honest-appraisal/


I just included that in my post above about why you might have changed your mind. Honestly had no idea you'd actually read it. Brilliant.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Gervinho will terrorize defenses next year. Astute signing from Wenger.


I agree. 10.5 mill could be the figure as well which is a steal.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I just included that in my post above about why you might have changed your mind. Honestly had no idea you'd actually read it. Brilliant.


It's a brilliant read. Analyses just about every aspect of his game in meticulous detail. From the technical side of things, to his physical attributes to his mentality.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> I agree. 10.5 mill could be the figure as well which is a steal.


Yeah, he is a bit rash in decision making sometimes but I think he will be a fantastic asset for us. 15 goals and 10 assists in Ligue 1 last season is a very good statistic.

Not afraid to shoot either which is what a lot of our players seem to be.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Just stop, now. Making stuff up as usual. Pretty embarassing you have to go to these lengths to save face.


*You're* accusing _him_ of making stuff up? 



Stringer said:


> *Why do you want justice? Maybe if the disgusting Liverpool fans who couldn't afford to get in didn't climb over to get in the disaster may have been averted.*


Now stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Gervinho is a very direct player, no frills and very effective. You won't see him doing lots of tricks or passing when he has a goalscoring opportunity. He's all about using his pace to get in behind and score goals, exactly the type of player Arsenal need really.

Where do you Gooners stand on Walcott? I always look at him and see a player who I think could be world class, he puts in a few good performances and you think he'll push on and then he suddenly gets injured or turns shit again.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Walcott is a rich man's Ryan Babel. All the talent in the world, no feckin brain.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Why don't you just move on? We've been over this a million times. You seem to have an obsession with turning every discussion into Arsenal vs. Liverpool!! I've made plenty of decent, fair posts over the last few pages but you just post a few smilies and try to start an argument again. Sad. I'm quite happy to have proper football discussions like I do with Samee and others if you are willing to grow up.


You take it far too seriously when I mention Downing & Henderson. Other Liverpool fans accept it but you just go on and on whenever Arsenal are linked with anybody. 



Samee said:


> *You're* accusing _him_ of making stuff up?
> 
> Now stop embarrassing yourself.


Ugh, stop sticking up for him. What have I made up? That Hillsborough story is the most well publicised, you even said you don't blame me as it is. There is probably a hint of truth in it anyway. Embarassing again.

Anyway, let's just sweep it under the carpet already.




Walcott is interesting and I massively disagree with him having no 'footballing brain' it's a terrible cliche. I remember when he scored a hat-trick and the MOTD pundits were still complaining, unbelievable. His injuries are annoying but he never really turns that bad. He is a great finisher too.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool are stupid for not getting the money up for Zapata, unless he didn't want to move there which is funny.
> 
> Really can't see Liverpool spending a lot of money on Cissokho & Mata now they have already bought other players for big money but who knows. The most important thing regardless of how much they want to spend is whether they think Liverpool is a club that is going somewhere. Liverpool have chosen the worst time to drop out of the top 4. It would be fine if it was a smaller club in the top 4 over them, but this is Citeh and they will be there for years to come.
> 
> I wouldn't rule us out for someone until it gets past 30 million. Wenger spent a lot before, if the need arises again I can guarantee he will, we need a CB urgently aswell.
> 
> Gervinho, Cissokho, Mata, Benzema & a CB (Sakho 8*D) would be amazing. We should have a massive war chest really to spend, especially if we offload some of the shit.


It's a good job Arsenal's position in the top 4 will become vacant soon then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



DeeCee said:


> It's a good job Arsenal's position in the top 4 will become vacant soon then.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> You take it far too seriously when I mention Downing & Henderson. Other Liverpool fans accept it but you just go on and on whenever Arsenal are linked with anybody.


If they accept you talking shit then good on them, but I'm quite happy to question you. You make a point about how Arsenal will sign better players than Liverpool and proceed to laugh at who we've signed, fair enough. My point is (and I have made is several times) that you are supposed to sign better players than us because you're in a better position than us. It's like me laughing at a Stoke fan because LFC signed Adam and they didn't.



Stringer said:


> Ugh, stop sticking up for him. What have I made up? That Hillsborough story is the most well publicised, you even said you don't blame me as it is. There is probably a hint of truth in it anyway. Embarassing again.


You post tripe like this to wind people up, knowing full well none of what you've said is true, and you expect people to take you seriously? It's been proven, FACT, that Liverpool fans were not at fault for Hillsborough. Read a book.

I'm quite happy to bury the hatchet if you admit you were wrong about Hillsborough (and you are) and apologise. I don't think you understand how serious and offensive what you're saying is. I know people who had family die at Hillsborough.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Ive always backed Theo since we signed him and get continually pissed off when Wenger keeps playing him out wide. Wenger needs to start playing him more as a striker thats where he will shine. 

A tweet from an arsenal blog to samba:

@cs4christsamba1 - In a Carling Cup final, would you: A) kick the ball into the stand, or B) collide with Szczęsny and cost us the game? :lmao


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Ugh, stop sticking up for him. What have I made up? That Hillsborough story is the most well publicised, you even said you don't blame me as it is. There is probably a hint of truth in it anyway. Embarassing again.


Now you're starting to piss me off. I don't blame you as it is because a lot are uneducated on the matter. The fact that you STILL think there's a hint of truth in the lies that were printed after I went out of my way to explain it to you fucking sickens me. The reason I pulled you up on that post and defended MMN cos you were acting as if you DIDN'T say bad things about Hillsborough.

Here I'm gonna post that article I wrote up on here so everyone can be a judge to you STILL believing there still may be a hint of truth:

***

15 April 1989. On a sunny summer’s day, 24,000 Liverpool FC fans travelled to watch a football match, 96 never to return. I am of course referring to the Hillsborough Disaster where fans were crushed to death during an FA Cup semi-final. To this day it remains the most deadly stadium-related disaster in British history and one of the worst ever international football accidents.

Despite the scale of the disaster, there is yet to be anyone held accountable for what happened. There are often misconceptions about the fans’ role in the crush. Some like to suggest they brought the situation upon themselves and only have themselves to blame. Not only is this insulting to those that lost their lives but also to the friends and family they left behind. There is substantial evidence that suggests the fans had little control over what happened and it was in fact poor policing and a breach of health and safety standards which led to the complete and utter needless loss of lives.

Before the disaster of ’89, there were several other incidents of crushing at Hillsborough which, fortunately, were non-fatal. The first of these occurred in ’81, seriously injuring 38 Tottenham Hotspur fans. This not only led to the FA Cup semi-finals being relocated away from Hillsborough for six years but also to changes of Leppings Lane end of Hillsborough (where the crush and all subsequent crushes occurred).

Even with the changes, crushing occurred again in ’87, ’88, and finally the fatal consequences in ’89. The changes made were found to be inadequate by the Health and Security Executive (HSE) and not in line with safety standards. Taking this into account, some would say Hillsborough was a disaster waiting to happen.

It is police protocol to assume full responsibility for match day crowd management, yet they have done anything but since the day of the disaster. It is police protocol to direct the flow and volume of fans before a match, yet they did anything but on the day of the disaster. It is police protocol to react quickly and effectively in times of adversity, yet they did anything but during the disaster. 

Yet it was all the fans’ fault; as the South Yorkshire Police would like to have you believe. According to them the root cause of the disaster was over 500 late, ticketless and unruly fans who were ‘hell bent’ on getting in. This not only contradicts eye witness reports from staff at Hillsborough but also CCTV footage as well. Fans were actually seen desperately trying to help one another in the midst of the disaster, going as far as using advertising boards as stretchers for those injured. These actions put to shame those of their police counterparts who wasted vital minutes before taking action and calling the emergency services. Vital minutes that could have saved lives.

Now combine this with the criticisms made by the HSE of the safety standards at Hillsborough and the findings of Lord Justice Taylor’s Report, where he describes the police’s management of the disaster as a ‘blunder of the highest order’, and you can make up your own mind on how much you believe the fans played a part in the disaster.

Ultimately though, justice is yet to be served. Those responsible for the deaths of 96 loved ones have not been held accountable for their actions while those who desperately tried to save the lives of their fellow victims bear the brunt of the blame. That, in my eyes, is a real injustice.

***



> Anyway, let's just sweep it under the carpet already.


No I won't just sweep this shit under the carpet cos your ignorance is borderline disgusting. I don't think you realise how important this whole issue is. Imagine your Dad was crushed to death. He died a slow, painful death. Imagine that due to unacceptable safety measures and poor policing. Imagine then that it is reported it was your own father's fault he did, that he brought his death upon himself. On top of that, it is reported other fans stole from his corpse and pissed on him when in reality Liverpool fans were shown trying to help each other survive, which is more than the police were doing.

Now you can see why I'm so disgusted by you. How can you say 'There is probably a hint of truth in it anyway' after I have clearly explained everything to you and you should know better. The fact that you said 'Embarrassing again' like it us embarrassing ourselves when it is in fact you makes it even worse.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> If they accept you talking shit then good on them, but I'm quite happy to question you. You make a point about how Arsenal will sign better players than Liverpool and proceed to laugh at who we've signed, fair enough. My point is (and I have made is several times) that you are supposed to sign better players than us because you're in a better position than us. It's like me laughing at a Stoke fan because LFC signed Adam and they didn't.
> 
> 
> You post tripe like this to wind people up, knowing full well none of what you've said is true, and you expect people to take you seriously? It's been proven, FACT, that Liverpool fans were not at fault for Hillsborough. Read a book.


As an Arsenal fan I might just go read a book on Hillsborough for a change. 

I bet a few were causing trouble and acting like idiots. At least Samee responded and changed my opinion on it.

You don't know where to stop.

+you must be in denial if you DON'T think there is a hint of truth in it. obviously it's not as widespread as I thought but of course some fans probably tried to get in. I'm sure there are blogs out there saying it was more Liverpool's fans fault. It will NEVER come to light who is at fault as the police are not willing.

It's getting boring now.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Whatever. I've tried my best.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Good piece on mata http://goonertalk.com/2011/07/08/arsenal-transfer-analysis-juan-mata/


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> As an Arsenal fan I might just go read a book on Hillsborough for a change.
> 
> I bet a few were causing trouble and acting like idiots. At least Samee responded and changed my opinion on it.
> 
> You don't know where to stop.
> 
> +you must be in denial if you DON'T think there is a hint of truth in it. obviously it's not as widespread as I thought but of course some fans probably tried to get in. I'm sure there are blogs out there saying it was more Liverpool's fans fault. It will NEVER come to light who is at fault as the police are not willing.
> 
> It's getting boring now.


THERE IS NO TRUTH IN IT, THAT IS WHY THERE IS SUCH A HUGE CAMPAIGN TO BRING THE TRUTH TO LIGHT. HOW MANY TIMES DOES THAT NEED EXPLAINING TO YOU?

There were NO FANS CAUSING ANY TROUBLE. CCTV footage proves that. It was a LIE made up by the police who didn't want to take blame because they would face jail time and a LIE peddled by The Sun.

It is why those who now try and claim there were fans who were rioting have faced consequences. It is why Steve Cohen lost his job on the radio (one of many examples).


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Maybe the next thread title should be Stringer: Even though this is a transfer thread, he turns it into Liverpool v Arsenal at any given time.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Please do not quote what that idiot has to say. I've added him to my ignore list for a reason.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Samee is right in regards to hillsborough. I think the previous British Conservative government held an inquiry which proved it was the police incompetence primarily to blame.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Samee is right in regards to hillsborough. I think the previous British Conservative government held an inquiry which proved it was the police incompetence primarily to blame.


They did indeed. The Yorkshire police were found to be at fault.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

:lmao MMN just can't take the truth. Pathetic. 

Samee, why keep bringing the same shit up all the fucking time?

http://therepublikofmancunia.com/munich-heysel-and-hillsborough/

Top article on why Liverpool fans annoy the shit out of everyone when going on and on.

+it has only been a Liverpool v Arsenal thread since MMN & Samee showed up. Coincidence?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://therepublikofmancunia.com/munich-heysel-and-hillsborough/
> 
> Top article on why Liverpool fans annoy the shit out of everyone when going on and on.


Nice how you had to get a Manchester United article up to explain your hate for Liverpool fans, contrary to your belief not EVERYBODY is annoyed by them. 

In fact i think Samee and MMN (if his a Liverpool fan) are only annoyed at you by your comments made about Hillsborough, which is just sick. You don't see L'pool/City/leeds (are they any on this forum) making fun or distasteful comments about the Munich air disaster do you?

Many people are also growing frustrated by your comments as they all seem to be either a Liverpool v Arsenal arguement, or that Liverpool fans are deluded or something.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Gervinho is a very direct player, no frills and very effective. You won't see him doing lots of tricks or passing when he has a goalscoring opportunity. He's all about using his pace to get in behind and score goals, exactly the type of player Arsenal need really.
> 
> Where do you Gooners stand on Walcott? I always look at him and see a player who I think could be world class, he puts in a few good performances and you think he'll push on and then he suddenly gets injured or turns shit again.


Happy with Gervinho. He will be great for us.

As for Walcott I think he has all the tools to be world class, but not when he plays on the wing. He is crying out to play up front.



Overrated said:


> Ive always backed Theo since we signed him and get continually pissed off when Wenger keeps playing him out wide. Wenger needs to start playing him more as a striker thats where he will shine.
> 
> A tweet from an arsenal blog to samba:
> 
> @cs4christsamba1 - In a Carling Cup final, would you: A) kick the ball into the stand, or B) collide with Szczęsny and cost us the game? :lmao


:lmao :lmao Gold.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If Walcott had a brain. He'd be deadly.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Nice how you had to get a Manchester United article up to explain your hate for Liverpool fans, contrary to your belief not EVERYBODY is annoyed by them.
> 
> In fact i think Samee and MMN (if his a Liverpool fan) are only annoyed at you by your comments made about Hillsborough, which is just sick. You don't see L'pool/City/leeds (are they any on this forum) making fun or distasteful comments about the Munich air disaster do you?
> 
> Many people are also growing frustrated by your comments as they all seem to be either a Liverpool v Arsenal arguement, or that Liverpool fans are deluded or something.


Mostly everything on that blog is true, regardless of its origin.

+what comments have I said about Hillsborough that are "sick"? I feel just as sorry for the 96 who died as anyone else and anyone who laughs at the incident are "sick" and are at the very bottom of the pile. 

Im not even making any more comments on it, one thing I will say is that there were no real Liverpool v Arsenal arguments before Samee & MMN came here.


+again, why are people saying Theo doesn't have a footballing brain? When he makes bad decisions he is usually running at 1200000 mph and doesn't know what he is doing next. He picked out some great passes last year and read the game well sometimes so there is definitely ability there. He just needs to be a little more consistent.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> +it has only been a Liverpool v Arsenal thread since MMN & Samee showed up. Coincidence?


Actually it's been a Liverpool V Arsenal thread since you pretty much showed up here. It's just escalated a hell of a lot more since Saame & MMN starting posting in here a bit more. Before that it happened but was minimal to a page or 2 maybe every week or so. Nows it's Damn near every page for the last 50 - 60 pages.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

How was it it a Liverpool v Arsenal page if it was a page maximum?

Anyway, idc anymore with senseless arguments.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Should have said there was Liverpool V Arsenal Arguments in this thread since you've been here instead. Bad wording. But yeah kinda needs to end up really pointless. Gunner put it best when he said both teams have nothing to really big themselves up about right now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Developments on the futures of Samir Nasri & Cesc Fabregas coming up at 9pm on #ssn


from SSN twitter page, bet it will be fuck all, something like nasri is on the tour while fabregas isnt


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Well, Sky's last big update turned out to be a pile of shite and if it is anything major, they would be releasing the information immediately.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

When Sky make you wait for an update it's never anything huge. If it was huge they would break it straight away. They're just trying to fool people into watching.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Nasri has told Arsenal he wants to leave according to Sky's always reliable ''sources''.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Apparently Nasri has confirmed he wants to leave. 

No surrprises then


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If this was real it would be breaking news and scrolling across the bottom of my tv. What's up SSN?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


>


A bit like Arsenal then.

Falling apart mentally and physically just when it matters most.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



DeeCee said:


> A bit like Arsenal then.
> 
> Falling apart mentally and physically just when it matters most.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If Nasri wanting to leave is true, I hope he goes City. Let him fight it out for first team football over there. He'd be a sure starter at United and probably give them the edge for their 20th title.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Wasn't Inter showing interest? Let him fuck off to there whatever team he goes into he will strengthen rather him not be at a competitor.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Wasn't Inter showing interest? Let him fuck off to there whatever team he goes into he will strengthen rather him not be at a competitor.


If Inter's interest is real I'd much rather he ends up there obviously.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

havent inter just signed alvarez and if Sneijder is staying there why would they want nasri?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> havent inter just signed alvarez and if Sneijder is staying there why would they want nasri?


True say. I just remember hearing a rumor that Inter were sort of in the running for him too along with Man U & City. might not be true but if it was that would probably be the Ideal situation for everyone apart from Man U or City.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i really dont see why we arent bidding for nasri down at the bridge.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Because you're going to get Modric, eventually.

You bastards :side:.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Nasri might not like London. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

now apparently sky sports Italia are reporting that city have agreed a fee of £23m for nasri


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Ahh rumors you gotta love em.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

These Nasri rumours are fucked up.

Hopefully he goes to Inter if he does go.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

So am I the only one who thinks paying that much for someone on the last year of his contract is insanity? If I was Arsenal and knew Nasri wanted to leave I'd snap City's hand off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> havent inter just signed alvarez and if Sneijder is staying there why would they want nasri?


Cause Senijder isn't staying. He's coming to Chelsea. I'm going to pick him up tomorrow, like Kenny picked up Adam :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> So am I the only one who thinks paying that much for someone on the last year of his contract is insanity? If I was Arsenal and knew Nasri wanted to leave I'd snap City's hand off.


Yeah, there's the fear of him re-signing so bids need to come in quick. Both Citeh & United are stupid enough to try to one up each other so the only winner is Arsenal for the fee we will get.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Apparently according to Sky sports lovely website, City have made a bid for Eto'o, which has no link to Tevez apparently.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Apparently according to Sky sports lovely website, City have made a bid for Eto'o, which has no link to Tevez apparently.


fml, he said he wasn't interested in wages which I thought was a sly hint that he wasn't going there.

Nasri swap deal. Book it. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Adios Nasri.

Gervinho, Mata, Benzema, Vidal.

Two, I'm good. Three? I'm pissing myself.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Adios Nasri.
> 
> Gervinho, Mata, Benzema, Vidal.
> 
> Two, I'm good. Three? I'm pissing myself.


What about four Mikey? Do tell what would happen if that miracle occurred?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Doubt we will here from Mikey for weeks since he will be too busy fap fap fapping away


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Doubt we will here from Mikey for weeks since he will be too busy fap fap fapping away


He'll be found by a concerned family member in this sort of state:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

*henrywinter Henry Winter 
Nasri spotted at OT http://t.co/vSNn1U2 #mufc #afc*

Fucking gutted he's actually going United.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> He'll be found by a concerned family member in this sort of state:


This. Except, multiplied by 100.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Really hope Nasri to United doesn't happen. The scum are good enough already. Plus I like Nasri. I'm not sure I can like two players from United (seriously, who can hate Hernandez? The prick even has the same birthday as me).

Anyway, thread has exploded, so can someone give me a summary of the past week? I know we finally signed Adam and City signed Clichy, but can someone give me a rundown of what's happened and what the prices were?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I like Rooney.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Check the first page, Kiz finally found a purpose and updates the original posts with all the transfer info.

And Clichy was around 7 mil on a 4 year deal. Adam was around 7.5 mil.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Swansea City have signed Benfica goalkeeper Jose Moreira for an undisclosed fee.
> 
> Moreira has agreed a two-year contract with the Premier League newcomers.
> 
> The 29-year-old has one full cap for Portugal and was a squad member at Euro 2004.
> 
> "It's my dream to play in the Premier League and I'm delighted to get my chance with Swansea City," said Moreira.
> 
> "I have been at Benfica for 12 years and while it will be hard to leave I need a new challenge in my career."
> 
> Swansea had targeted a new goalkeeper after out-of-contract Dorus De Vries joined Wolves on a free transfer.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14087660.stm

Decent transfer for them based on what I've seen of Moreira....mostly in FM. :side:



BBC rumours:

Liverpool are closing in on the signing of Roma goalkeeper Doni - despite Athletico Madrid's late attempt to hijack the deal.

Liverpool boss Kenny Dalglish is reportedly ready to switch his attention from Aston Villa winger Stewart Downing to Wigan wide man Charles N'Zogbia.

Reports out of Italy are linking Sunderland with a sensational move for Liverpool flop Alberto Aquilani. 

Martin Jol wants £3.5m Mexican striker Aldo De Nigris to freshen up his Fulham attack. (Good deal if it's true I think.)




> Scotland striker Kris Boyd has completed his transfer from Middlesbrough to Turkish club Eskisehirspor for an undisclosed fee.
> 
> The 27-year-old has signed a three-year contract with the outfit who finished seventh in the Turkish Super Lig.
> 
> He will team up there with Diomansy Kamara, the one-time Celtic loan signing who left Fulham for the Anatolia-based club this summer.
> 
> Boyd had failed to shine with Boro after joining from Rangers in 2010.
> 
> And, after scoring only six goals, he was loaned to Championship rivals Nottingham Forest in March, helping Billy Davies' side qualify for the promotion play-offs.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14044978.stm


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I like United; well, not "like" but I respect SAF, so I wouldn't really go on hating on United, but Young's signing has hurt their prospects. De Gea makes it better but still not good enough for my support. :side: Nasri *might* make it better.

Benzema is pretty much out of the window, unless Arsene returns to 2000 mode. Despite that, his wages would be too much for Arsene. Vadel and Mata are realistic, and Gervinho deal is "apparently done," but with Arsenal, you can never be sure. As Mikey said, the signings of Vadel, Mata, and Gervinho would catapult the former Gunners into a territory of bliss.

On a personal note, I hope Cesc stays with us for another season. Cesc is the best player in the League, atm--with only a few at his level. A motivated Cesc is as good as it gets.

I don't care if Nasri leaves and I really hope he goes to ManU and not Milan. The whole "strengthening our opposition" concept is redundant to say the least. It's not like Barcelona is selling Messi to Real or Real is selling Ronaldo to Barca. Plus, Arsenal finished #4 and ManU are the Champions, so what strengthening are we talking about? We should focus on strengthening ourselves rather than hoping for others to weaken themselves. One Nasri won't turn United into the "Invincibles," but it would help them play Barca better in the CL, which we have failed so many times. But hey, we did beat 'em! 

Talking about CL, any chance that neither Barca nor Madrid win it next year?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Razor King said:


> Talking about CL, any chance that Barca don't win it next year?


Fixed and no.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Who is this Vadel you talk about Razor? I assume you mean VIDAL. Who is a monster.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Fixed and no.


Two words: Jose Mourinho.




Renegade™ said:


> Who is this Vadel you talk about Razor? I assume you mean VIDAL. Who is a monster.


Vadel is a new 15-year-old French defender that Arsene is interested in. :side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Razor King said:


> Two words: Jose Mourinho.


One word: Barca-motherfucking-lona.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> One word: Barca-motherfucking-lona.


Inter Milan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

AC Milan.

(I dont know what game we're playing, but I want in)


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> AC Milan.
> 
> (I dont know what game we're playing, but I want in)


The game of Jose Mourinho beating Barca.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

S-cunt-horpe United.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Fulham would be doing good business to get De Nigris for 3.5 million. From what I've seen, he's impressive. Good height, nice finisher via his head/foot. Dempsey, Zamora, De Nigris. Not bad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Really hope Nasri to United doesn't happen. The scum are good enough already. Plus I like Nasri. I'm not sure I can like two players from United (seriously, who can hate Hernandez? The prick even has the same birthday as me).
> 
> Anyway, thread has exploded, so can someone give me a summary of the past week? I know we finally signed Adam and City signed Clichy, but can someone give me a rundown of what's happened and what the prices were?


first page.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> He'll be found by a concerned family member in this sort of state:


My reaction but everything would be white.


I think Barca will win it, again. After us playing them, beating them in the first leg then getting spanked in the second leg with a few horrible reffing decision. BOOK IT.

Srsly, I hope we avoid Barca for as far as we can get. Everyone else is fair game but there is only probably one outcome against Barca.

*Get knocked out in the qualifier* 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Manchester City have agreed a £23m fee with Arsenal for midfielder Samir Nasri.
> Full story: Sky Italia (in Italian)
> 
> And Arsenal are also prepared to let captain Cesc Fabregas leave the club and re-join Barcelona, providing the Catalan club pay £35m.
> Full story: Daily Mail
> 
> Or, Arsenal will offer Frenchman Nasri a new contract worth £110,000 a week to keep him at the Emirates.
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Manchester City have made an approach to sign Atletico Madrid striker Sergio Aguero after landing a reported record £400m stadium sponsorship deal with Etihad airways.
> Full story: The Times - (subscription required)
> 
> As well as Aguero, City are also looking to sign Inter Milan striker Samuel Eto'o in a double deal worth £55m.
> Full story: Daily Mail
> 
> Liverpool are closing in on the signing of Roma goalkeeper Doni - despite Atletico Madrid's late attempt to hijack the deal.
> Full story: Talksport
> 
> Liverpool boss Kenny Dalglish is reportedly ready to switch his attention from Aston Villa winger Stewart Downing to Wigan wide man Charles N'Zogbia.
> Full story: caughtoffside
> 
> Aston Villa are very close to completing deals for both Manchester City goalkeeper Shay Given and Wigan Athletic winger Charles N'Zogbia.
> Full story: footybunker
> 
> Given will be Alex McLeish's first signing and the Aston Villa boss is closing in on Tottenham defender Alan Hutton.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Chelsea have given up hope of signing Tottenham midfielder Luka Modric and have instead turned their attention to Werder Bremen midfield star, Marko Marin.
> Full story:footylatest
> 
> Spurs boss Harry Redknapp will sell midfielder Niko Kranjcar to Fiorentina to raise the £20m needed to secure Espanyol striker Pablo Osvaldo.
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Tottenham are ready to sign the 'new Didier Drogba' - Ivory Coast's teenage striker Souleymane Coulibaly.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Reports out of Italy are linking Sunderland with a move for Liverpool flop Alberto Aquilani.
> Full story: footylatest
> 
> Sunderland manager Steve Bruce is keen to make Wigan winger Charles N'Zogbia his 10th signing of the summer.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Stoke boss Tony Pulis is set to make Carlton Cole his first signing of the summer in a £4.5m deal.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Martin Jol wants £3.5m Mexican striker Aldo de Nigris to freshen up his Fulham attack.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> West Brom boss Roy Hodgson has confirmed Rob Green and Ben Foster are on his goalkeeping wish-list.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Fulham are lining up a move for Tottenham striker Robbie Keane as a replacement for QPR and West Ham target Andy Johnson.
> Full story: goal.com


from bbc


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Most of those are so fucked up and obviously bullshit.

Like Chelsea would drop interest in Modric then go after MARIN, who is a good player but not on Modric's level.

http://www.arsenalarticles.com/2011/07/gervinho-to-be-made-official-on-monday.html

New sig on monday :side:

£9.5 million, could turn out a major disappointment or the steal of the summer. Really unpredictable although I'm hoping for the latter.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Money City getting Aguero is good for both--the team and the player. I don't think Aguero will go to Real, so Money City is the the only option. If Eto comes in at a reasonable price, he would be pretty good since City are in the CL. Plus, with Aguero for the long term and Eto for the next 2 seasons, Tevez wouldn't be missed if he did end up committing suicide at Eastlands Etihad Stadium. I hope not. :side:

@Stringer Yeah, I'm hoping we avoid meeting our best friends in the CL. I'd be happy, if we ended up in the same group with two other "mediocre" teams. Let's keep the deal to buying teenagers and selling world class players. 

I don't know why, but I am really intrigued by the possibility of Manchester City facing Barcelona at the CL. I want to see the strength of 3 holders.

Chelsea need to sign one of Modric, Pastore, or Nasri. Sneijder would be excellent, but not sure, if Ramon would pull out another Torres. If he does, I'm sure AVB will be fired--if Chelsea don't win the CL.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Given would be a decent signing for Villa. Obviously old and isn't going to be around for much longer you'd imagine, but he's still quality.

Carlton Cole would suit Stoke's game too, even if he's crap.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Given would be a decent signing for Villa. Obviously old and isn't going to be around for much longer you'd imagine, but he's still quality.
> 
> Carlton Cole would suit Stoke's game too, even if he's crap.


Would you prefer Downing or N'Zogbia?

Last I heard Marko Marin was going to Spurs or Liverpool, but maybe the situation has changed since I heard that. I also heard Podolski to Spurs.

Be chuffed with Given, great shot stopper. Wouldn't mind giving Aquilani a chance at Villa, if the asking price wasn't extortionate.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

£35m for Fabregas is a joke. They should be (and I'm sure they are) demanding close to £45m.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I agree. Fabregas is worth atleast £45m and Barca are being completely disrespectful with their entire approach for the player. The arrogance they've shown is disgraceful.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I agree. Fabregas is worth atleast £45m and Barca are being completely disrespectful with their entire approach for the player. The arrogance they've shown is disgraceful.


Still, if they got him for £35m, I wouldn't give two shits.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd say £35 million is fair. £45m is over the top for Fabregas.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I'd say £35 million is fair. £45m is over the top for Fabregas.


If a shit Torres is £50m, a top class Fabregas is worth £45m.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

With their current midfield though he'd most likely spend a lot of time on the bench, so paying £45mil for a 'sub' is insane. Maybe that's why their being so cheap? He isn't exactly essential to their team.

then again I think £35mil is a shitload for a sub too.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Fabregas is a player that would be a steal for anything under 40 million, especially at the prices people are being quoted for these days. If Neymar/Pastore are alleged to command such fees then Fabregas pisses over the both of them.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> If Neymar/Pastore are alleged to command such fees then Fabregas pisses over the both of them.


Exactly.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> If a shit Torres is £50m, a top class Fabregas is worth £45m.


A shit Torres isn't worth 50 mil tho. However, a good Torres is more valuable than Fabregas.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



steamed hams said:


> A shit Torres isn't worth 50 mil tho. However, a good Torres is more valuable than Fabregas.


Torres when he was on top form was worth £70m. Rafa even came out and said how he had turned down a £70m offer while he was in charge.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Fabregas and Carroll possibly costing the same amount is fucking mental.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Agreed, Carroll is a much better drinker. Absolute bargain.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*











A true role model to all. Cesc wishes he was as good as Andy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

fair effort


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Torres when he was on top form was worth £70m. Rafa even came out and said how he had turned down a £70m offer while he was in charge.


More proof of Benitez being an idiot. No manager/club should turn down £70m for any player. Except Messi, as there is no other player in the world like him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> 1535: BREAKING FOOTBALL - Arsenal striker Nicklas Bendtner and goalkeeper Manuel Almunia are in talks with other clubs over moves away from the Emirates, BBC Sport learns.


i cant believe it, bendtner moving from arsenal

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14094433.stm


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Always knew this day would come, probably heading off to Barcelona or Madrid.

Suppose selling Almunia makes sense, since they have Szczęsny and Flappyhandski who're younger and probably better. Be surprised if they get above £1 million for him.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> More proof of Benitez being an idiot. No manager/club should turn down £70m for any player. Except Messi, as there is no other player in the world like him.


Er we'd just come off our 08/09 where we a couple of points off winning the title and had gotten to the latter stages of the Champions League. We were one of the top teams in Europe. The offer could've been from either one of Barca, City or Chelsea. Why would we sell to a competitor? Especially if the offer was from City or Chelsea. What type of message would that have sent? Not only would it vastly improve two other rivals in our league, it would also destroy the morale of the fans and players seeing as Torres was practically a hero at the time.

Torres at the time was one of the top 3 players in the world behind Messi and Ronaldo. Torres at his peak was almost irreplaceable. We had built our team around him and he was our most important cog. The only reason Ferguson sold Ronaldo is because he desperately wanted to leave. At the time, Torres didn't want to leave.

All that is on top of the fact that Rafa would have been lucky to even see a third of that money invested back into the squad with Hicks and Gillett around.

More proof of you running your mouth without really thinking (even though when you do think you make some good points).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I agree. Fabregas is worth atleast £45m and Barca are being completely disrespectful with their entire approach for the player. The arrogance they've shown is disgraceful.


Completely agree. 



steamed hams said:


> I'd say £35 million is fair. £45m is over the top for Fabregas.


Not sure if serious.



wabak said:


> With their current midfield though he'd most likely spend a lot of time on the bench, so paying £45mil for a 'sub' is insane. Maybe that's why their being so cheap? He isn't exactly essential to their team.
> 
> then again I think £35mil is a shitload for a sub too.


Agree, although if you want a top quality player you have to play top money, regardless of where and when they will play.



Kiz said:


> i cant believe it, bendtner moving from arsenal
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14094433.stm


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Er we'd just come off our 08/09 where we a couple of points off winning the title and had gotten to the latter stages of the Champions League. We were one of the top teams in Europe. The offer could've been from either one of Barca, City or Chelsea. Why would we sell to a competitor? Especially if the offer was from City or Chelsea. What type of message would that have sent? Not only would it vastly improve two other rivals in our league, it would also destroy the morale of the fans and players seeing as Torres was practically a hero at the time.
> 
> Torres at the time was one of the top 3 players in the world behind Messi and Ronaldo. Torres at his peak was almost irreplaceable. We had built our team around him and he was our most important cog. The only reason Ferguson sold Ronaldo is because he desperately wanted to leave. At the time, Torres didn't want to leave.
> 
> All that is on top of the fact that Rafa would have been lucky to even see a third of that money invested back into the squad with Hicks and Gillett around.
> 
> More proof of you running your mouth without really thinking (even though when you do think you make some good points).


Torres has never been irreplaceable. You made him bigger than the club right there and it turned around to bite you in the ass when he had enough of failure and jumped ship. Atleti became a better team when he left and with £70m back in 2009, you may have been able to do the same.

With that £70m, you could have gone out and bought both Villa and Silva from Valencia. You would have been in a much better position then you find yourself today.

You talk about Ferguson only accepting it because Ronaldo wanted to go, but it isn't just a case of that, but also it is a large sum of money that he could use to reinvest. How much of that was used, I have no idea, but look at them now - the top side in English football history. Still making Champions League finals.

You're just too damn blind, Samee. Liverpool can do no wrong for you. Anything connected is pure.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd put Fabregas at £40m, £45m at the max.

You guys have to remember Barca would sit him on the bench at first. Of course they're trying to get a lower price. Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Apparently we've told SSN that we aren't going to bid for N'Zogbia or Defoe this window. Defoe I would've liked but never expected as he'd never move up here. But N'Zogbia shocks me considering how long we've been following him and how we need a genuine left footed winger capable of taking on players. All I can think is that we'll either use DV their or we have someone else lined up (Adam Johnson? 8*D).


Fab's worth at least £40 million, regardless of if he's starting or on the bench IMO. You can understand Barca trying to lower the price if they don't want to play him that much, but still that much money for essentially a backup for a few seasons strikes me as odd.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Defoe would be great for you guys if he did move. Would be a great goalscorer for you like Bent was. 

As for the Fab Discussion £40-45m seems reasonable for him despite the fact that he will pretty much be a bench warmer.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Torres has never been irreplaceable. You made him bigger than the club right there and it turned around to bite you in the ass when he had enough of failure and jumped ship. Atleti became a better team when he left and with £70m back in 2009, you may have been able to do the same.
> 
> With that £70m, you could have gone out and bought both Villa and Silva from Valencia. You would have been in a much better position then you find yourself today.
> 
> You talk about Ferguson only accepting it because Ronaldo wanted to go, but it isn't just a case of that, but also it is a large sum of money that he could use to reinvest. How much of that was used, I have no idea, but look at them now - the top side in English football history. Still making Champions League finals.
> 
> You're just too damn blind, Samee. Liverpool can do no wrong for you. Anything connected is pure.


This is mostly true. Good post. Always take a fee like that. Not taking it has effectively destroyed Liverpool over the years.



Evo said:


> I'd put Fabregas at £40m, £45m at the max.
> 
> You guys have to remember Barca would sit him on the bench at first. Of course they're trying to get a lower price. Why wouldn't they?


If we are talking true valuations he is worth 60 million for me. He is 24, probably the best player in the premier league and when he is motivated, as Razor says he is right up there with the world's elite players. I understand them trying to lower the price, but as I say if you want top quality you have to pay top dollar.

How people value him at 40 million is bewildering. I understand Barcelona going to around 38-40 million though as he won't play regularly although with Xavi getting older they can change him out for Cesc and not see that much of a change in quality. Cesc is much more of a goal threat anyway, and his vision is superb.

How much would you value Iniesta?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If I were Barca I'd not pay over 35, if I were Arsenal I'd not accept anything below 40... so fuck.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i'd value fabregas 45 mil, iniesta 55 mil. i think he's just that bit better.

would i pay those? no, but that's what i would ask for.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> If I were Barca I'd not pay over 35, if I were Arsenal I'd not accept anything below 40... so fuck.


This is the problem. fml.

Better get Essien in to do some calculations for us.

http://www.welcometothegunnerstown.com/arsenal/2011/7/9/supporting-arsenal-from-barcelona.html

Interesting read. Fucking Barcelona. We better get PEP 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Some talksport journalist reckons Sneijder is a dead cert for united, dont really believe it, dont think fergie would spend so much on a player over 27, i would prefer nasri


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

He works for talksport, nuff said really


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> Some *talksport journalist* reckons Sneijder is a dead cert for united, dont really believe it, dont think fergie would spend so much on a player over 27, i would prefer nasri


Didn't know any of those existed. Just a bunch of people making up shit. Sneijder would cost something ridiculous probably out of United's price range.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I wish people would just stop trying to live out their FM fantasies through their supposed "transfer news" articles they write. Sneijder isn't leaving Inter, he just signed a new, beefy long contract with them.

Modric plz.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> I wish people would just stop trying to live out their FM fantasies through their supposed "transfer news" articles they write. Sneijder isn't leaving Inter, he just signed a new, beefy long contract with them.
> 
> *Modric plz.*


Is that part of the joke? :side:

If not that is another FM fantasy.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Theres been 2 bids for Bendtner apparently. Sad to see him go as i think he has real potential and isnt as bad as people make him out to be. At least we will be freeing up some of the wage bill. Almunia i cannot wait to see the back of, also i saw this on twitter "As for Almunia, only player in top 4 of any of big leagues who has NEVER played at any age at representative level for his country." :lmao laughable.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Nasri please.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> Theres been 2 bids for Bendtner apparently. Sad to see him go as i think he has real potential and isnt as bad as people make him out to be. At least we will be freeing up some of the wage bill. Almunia i cannot wait to see the back of, also i saw this on twitter "As for Almunia, only player in top 4 of any of big leagues who has NEVER played at any age at representative level for his country." :lmao laughable.


This.

Almunia :lmao

As long as he's in goal we're gonna win FUCK ALL.

Bendtner will do well if he plays every week. People massively underrate him. Carroll isn't a whole lot better tbqh. If Bendtner was English he would be valued something stupid as he has all the "tools".


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Which teams have bid for Bendtner?



Shepard said:


> Apparently we've told SSN that we aren't going to bid for N'Zogbia or Defoe this window. Defoe I would've liked but never expected as he'd never move up here. But N'Zogbia shocks me considering how long we've been following him and how we need a genuine left footed winger capable of taking on players. All I can think is that we'll either use DV their or we have someone else lined up (Adam Johnson? 8*D).


You won't bid for Zoggs because he loves NUFC, and therefore wouldn't sign for you anyway


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i think arsenal should keep alumina. he's displayed a safe pair of hands on many occasions, and is as reliable as a michael carrick back pass.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Bendtner has been linked with Benfica. 

I wouldn't put it past Sunderland to get Johnson permanently. He isn't good enough for a top 4 club in a starting position anyways.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Adam Johnson, another Newcastle fan that wouldn't sign for the rivals :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> i think arsenal should keep alumina. he's displayed a safe pair of hands on many occasions, and is as reliable as a michael carrick back pass.


He's as reliable as a chocolate teapot. The number of points we've dropped due to Almunia error is unforgiveable.



Stringer said:


> This.
> 
> Almunia :lmao
> 
> As long as he's in goal we're gonna win FUCK ALL.
> 
> Bendtner will do well if he plays every week. People massively underrate him. Carroll isn't a whole lot better tbqh. If Bendtner was English he would be valued something stupid as he has all the "tools".


Bendtner misses one important tool though. The ability to control a football. He's the worst striker we've ever had. And yes i did see Kaba Diawara.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Bendtner has been linked with Benfica.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past Sunderland to get Johnson permanently. He isn't good enough for a top 4 club in a starting position anyways.


i would.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Torres has never been irreplaceable. You made him bigger than the club right there and it turned around to bite you in the ass when he had enough of failure and jumped ship.


Torres at his peak was very close to irreplaceable because the entire system of the team was built to get the best out of him. That is why he was so deadly. He had never reached the type of form in his career and probably never will again. Rafa knew exactly how to get the best out of him. Yes it could also be interpreted as a weakness since it meant when Torres was out injured we'd struggle to score but then you could make the same point about Barca and Messi. Of course they don't struggle without Messi nearly as much as we did without Torres but there is a noticeable difference when he's missing for them. That is because of his sheer quality and the fact that the team has changed to be built around him (creating the 'false 9' role). 

And tell me how exactly it bit us in the ass? By the time he'd left he'd deteriorated as a player and wasn't nearly as irreplaceable as he used to be at his peak. We got £50m and replaced him with both Suarez (who is probably as good if not a better player now) and Carroll. I don't see how we got 'bit in the ass' at all. (Also before you pick at my Suarez being as good as Torres comment, I'm talking about right now. Torres at his peak blows away Suarez but it doesn't look like Torres will ever reach those levels again. He'll get better next season no doubt and will most likely bag at least 20 goals but he'll never reach the level he was at before.)



> Atleti became a better team when he left and with £70m back in 2009, you may have been able to do the same.
> 
> With that £70m, you could have gone out and bought both Villa and Silva from Valencia. You would have been in a much better position then you find yourself today.


Atletico became a better side because they reinvested all the money back into the squad. Also he wasn't nearly as good for them as he was for us in his first couple of seasons.

Nice to see you completely ignore my point about Hicks and Gillett still being around and Rafa being lucky to even see a third of the £70m had we sold him. We would not have been able to afford both Silva and Villa, even with the £70m because Hicks and Gillett would ensure most of it go towards paying interest. It is why Rafa was so reluctant to part with his top talent because by the time the summer of '09 came around, he couldn't even spend all of what he'd raised. Case in point, Alonso sold for £30m. Rafa wanted to buy _both_ Aquilani and Jovetic and Hicks and Gillett agreed, then once Rafa bought Aquilani they pulled the rug from under Rafa's feet. This links back to being better equipped for when Torres would get injured cos Jovetic would provide sufficient cover for the forward role. That is another reason why Rafa turned down the offer for Torres because he thought he would be buying Jovetic and therefore being less reliant on Torres.



> You talk about Ferguson only accepting it because Ronaldo wanted to go, but it isn't just a case of that, but also it is a large sum of money that he could use to reinvest. How much of that was used, I have no idea, but look at them now - the top side in English football history. Still making Champions League finals.


As I recall they spent around £20m of the £80m on replacing Ronaldo with Valencia and that was pretty much it. Of course they're still strong now but that's because they're Manchester United. Give Ferguson the choice between selling and keeping Ronaldo and he'd have kept him every single time, as would any United fan. United were a much, much, much stronger team with Ronaldo, some could even argue the best in Europe back in 07/08. Ronaldo was their crown jewel and is what made United so damn good back then. They're still very good right now and dealt with his loss very well but they were a lot better with him. Also, their side wasn't based around Ronaldo like ours was around Torres. Selling Torres in the summer of 09 (and not being able to invest all the money back into the squad) would have hurt us *a lot* more than United selling Ronaldo.

This is all without even considering who the offer was actually from. It was most likely from either City or Chelsea, which would've been suicide at the time. We were title contenders and had the sole intention of gunning for the title. To sell our best player to one of rivals would be complete lunacy. 

So, to call us stupid for not selling Torres for £70m is stupid in itself.

I don't even see why you'd pick on what is now such a meaningless point anyway. What's with the nitpicking? You're just arguing with me for the sake of arguing with me. 



> You're just too damn blind, Samee. Liverpool can do no wrong for you. Anything connected is pure.


Clever. Nice to see you didn't reply to my previous comments showing why I'm not a blind Liverpool fan. I've already said United are the best team in England and the gulf in class between us and them is huge right now. I've never said Liverpool are better than they actually are. I've never said Chelsea aren't better than Liverpool (not saying you've accused me of that but it's probably part of the reason why you're being so anal). I've never said Liverpool are the best or will be the best next season. So I have no idea what you're getting at, you've got me confused with your own deluded perception. Just keeping peddling that same shit about me being a 'blind Liverpool fan' though, it's easier than making any truly valid points.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> He's as reliable as a chocolate teapot. The number of points we've dropped due to Almunia error is unforgiveable.












"YES! A FUCKING CLEAN SHEET!"










"Why the fuck am I behind two outfield players with the ball in play?" 8*D



Gunner14 said:


> Bendtner misses one important tool though. The ability to control a football. He's the worst striker we've ever had. And yes i did see Kaba Diawara.


He's not that bad.










"Yes! Another chip!"



Samee said:


> Torres at his peak was very close to irreplaceable because the entire system of the team was built to get the best out of him. That is why he was so deadly. He had never reached the type of form in his career and probably never will again. Rafa knew exactly how to get the best out of him. Yes it could also be interpreted as a weakness since it meant when Torres was out injured we'd struggle to score but then you could make the same point about Barca and Messi. Of course they don't struggle without Messi nearly as much as we did without Torres but there is a noticeable difference when he's missing for them. That is because of his sheer quality and the fact that the team has changed to be built around him (creating the 'false 9' role).
> 
> And tell me how exactly did it bite us in the ass? By the time he'd left he'd deteriorated as a player and wasn't nearly as irreplaceable as he used to be at his peak. We got £50m and replaced him with both Suarez (who is probably as good if not a better player now) and Carroll. I don't see how we got 'bit in the ass' at all. (Also before you pick at my Suarez being as good as Torres comment, I'm talking about right now. Torres at his peak blows away Suarez but it doesn't look like Torres will ever reach those levels again. He'll get better next season no doubt and will most likely bag at least 20 goals but he'll never reach the level he was at before.)
> 
> 
> 
> Atletico became a better side because they reinvested all the money back into the squad. Also he wasn't nearly as good for them as he was for in his first couple of seasons.
> 
> Nice to see you completely ignore my point about Hicks and Gillett still being around and Rafa being lucky to even see a third of the £70m had we sold him. We would not have been able to afford both Silva and Villa, even with the £70m because Hicks and Gillett would ensure most of it go towards paying interest. It is why Rafa was so reluctant to part with his top talent because by the time the summer of '09 came around, he couldn't even spend all of what he'd raised. Case in point, Alonso sold for £30m. Rafa wanted to buy _both_ Aquilani and Jovetic and Hicks and Gillett agreed, then once Rafa bought Aquilani they pulled the rug from under Rafa's feet. This links back to being better equipped for when Torres would get injured cos Jovetic would provide sufficient cover for the forward role. That is another reason why Rafa turned down the offer for Torres because he thought he would be buying Jovetic and therefore being less reliant on Torres.
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall they spent around £20m of the £80m on replacing Ronaldo with Valencia and that was it. Of course they're still strong now but that's because they're Manchester United. Give Ferguson the choice between selling and keeping Ronaldo and he'd have kept him every single time, as would any United fan. United were a much, much, much stronger team with Ronaldo, some could even argue the best in Europe back in 07/08. Ronaldo was their crown jewel and is what made United so damn good back then. They're still very good right now and dealt with his loss very well but they were a lot better with him. Also, their side wasn't based around Ronaldo like ours was around Torres. Selling Torres in the summer of 09 (and not being able to invest all the money back into the squad) would have hurt us *a lot* more than United selling Ronaldo.
> 
> This is all without even considering who the offer was actually from. It was most likely from either City or Chelsea, which would've been suicide at the time. We were title contenders and had the sole intention of gunning for the title. To sell our best player to one of rivals would be complete lunacy.
> 
> So, to call us stupid for not selling Torres for £70m is stupid in itself.
> 
> I don't even see why you'd pick on such a now meaningless point. What's with the nitpicking? You're just arguing with me for the case of arguing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Clever. Nice to see you didn't reply to my previous comments showing why I'm not a blind Liverpool fan. I've already said United are the best team in England and the gulf in class between us and them is huge right now. I've never said Liverpool are better than they actually are. I've never said Chelsea aren't better than Liverpool (not saying you've accused me of that but it's probably part of the reason why you're being so anal). I've never said Liverpool are the best or will be the best next season. So I have no idea what you're getting at, you've got me confused with your own deluded perception. Just keeping peddling that shit about me being a 'blind Liverpool fan' though, it's easier than making any truly valid points.


Lots of good points here. 

I don't think he is saying you are "blind" because of saying you are better than everyone else (which you haven't) but because you are positive about most things Liverpool, but most fans are guilty of that, myself included.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Lots of good points here.
> 
> I don't think he is saying you are "blind" because of saying you are better than everyone else (which you haven't) but because you are positive about most things Liverpool, but most fans are guilty of that, myself included.


Well you know, I try to actually _enjoy_ football. I know the weaknesses of my own side but I prefer to focus on the positives. I know we basically have no LB. I know we could potentially need to new first team CBs with Carra ageing and Agger's legs not working. I know we're in desperate need of at least two creative wide men. I know that £35m for Carroll is ridiculous. I know we won't win the title next season and the best we can hope for is top 4 and maybe an FA Cup. I just haven't brought up these points cos 1) I haven't really had the chance too. 2) Why would I want to focus on the negatives of my club?

Joel is acting like I'm saying Liverpool are the best team in England without a doubt and we will definitely win the title next season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Lots of good points here.
> 
> I don't think he is saying you are "blind" because of saying you are better than everyone else (which you haven't) but because you are positive about most things Liverpool, but most fans are guilty of that, myself included.


im not guilty of being positive about most things liverpool

8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> im not guilty of being positive about most things liverpool
> 
> 8*D


I meant my own club. Why would I be positive about Liverpool?

8*D

Come back and give me Silva, Tevez & Kompany though. May even swap you Denilson & Diaby.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

@DarrenArsenal1 seems to think we'll get 39 million for Cesc. Plus those two academy players, who are already at Arsenal. That seems fair.

Bendt might be alright if he plays in the right system, and gets games week-in-week-out. He might do well at someone like Bolton as a replacement for Elmander. Or maybe Wolves if Doyle were to leave. But if he's going to still be in the Prem, it really should be at a club who is expected to be the relegation fight.

Almunia? Yeah, he belongs in the Championship. He must go.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

We bought Toral and Bellerin for £750,000 didn't we? Never knew he was part of the Cesc deal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I meant my own club. Why would I be positive about Liverpool?
> 
> 8*D
> 
> Come back and give me Silva, Tevez & Kompany though. May even swap you Denilson & Diaby.


jeez, might need a chocolate milk to get that one over the line.



> Goalkeeper Csaba Somogyi has joined Fulham from Hungarian second-tier side Rakospalotai EAC on a one-year deal.
> 
> New Cottagers boss Martin Jol had promised Somogyi he would sign him after the keeper impressed on trial at the manager's former club Ajax last December.
> 
> And after passing a medical at Craven Cottage, the 26-year-old Hungarian has put pen to paper on a contract with the Premier League club.
> 
> He told origo.hu: "I arrived home in Hungary on Thursday evening and everything had gone well in England so I signed a one-year long contract with Fulham.
> 
> "I attended two training sessions during my eight days at the club and on the last two days I underwent a medical, and I'm happy to say that I passed it.
> 
> "I'll go back on Sunday and continue the pre-season with my new team."
> 
> Somogyi will provide back-up to regular No.1 Mark Schwarzer, while reserve keeper David Stockdale has been linked with loan moves to Leeds and Swansea.


CSABA, THE NEWEST PREMIER LEAGUE FORCE~!



> Ligue 1 new boys Ajaccio have bolstered their ranks with the signing of Mexican goalkeeper Guillermo Ochoa.
> 
> The 25-year-old has been his country's regular No.1 for some time, racking up 45 international appearances.
> 
> He was recently embroiled in controversy as one of the five Mexico players to test positive for the banned substance clenbuterol at the Concacaf Gold Cup.
> 
> But it was confirmed on Friday that all five had been cleared of doping as the adverse results were down to food contamination.
> 
> Alfonso Sabater, head of the Mexican Football Federation's disciplinary committee, indicated Ochoa, Francisco Rodriguez, Edgar Duenas, Antonio Naelson and Christian Bermudez had been the victims of 'exceptional circumstances' and therefore no period of suspension should be applied to them.
> 
> Ajaccio president Alain Orsoni confirmed the news of Ochoa's arrival after it was confirmed that he would face no further action.
> 
> Ochoa had also been linked with Paris St Germain and Greek giants Olympiakos, and Ajaccio will be delighted to have secured his services ahead of the new campaign.


STOP RUINING ALL THE CHEAP FM DEALS FRENCHIES


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Now all we need is a Fulham fan with a picture of him in their sig with 

"Best keeper from Rakospalotai"


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Ochoa, meh. He's been struggling for a long while now. Since the World Cup, pretty much. Even if he wasn't suspended for the positive test, he would have the backup at the regional tournament. 



Stringer said:


> We bought Toral and Bellerin for £750,000 didn't we? Never knew he was part of the Cesc deal.


right, but Barca is trying to spin it like they sold them at a heavily discounted rate, so they could be used pieces of the Cesc deal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

apparently we want 17 mil for boateng and bayern are getting really pissy about.

god i love our board.



> Bayern Munich chief executive Karl-Heinz Rummenigge has taken a swipe at Manchester City's hefty asking price for Jerome Boateng.
> 
> The 22-year-old has not been able to settle in at his new club since a reported £10.5million move from German giants Hamburg in 2010.
> 
> However, the German international may find it difficult to complete his dream move back to the Bundesliga because Roberto Mancini seems to be taking a stubborn stance on his £17m valuation.
> 
> That transfer hike has angered Rummenigge in particular who believed City were using "tactics" to get clubs to stump up extra cash unfairly to capture the versatile defender's services.
> 
> "They are using a tactic I've never seen. They don't respond, even if we try to contact them," he told The Sun.
> 
> "I think they are going to have 48 players under contract but, according to Financial Fair Play, they can have only 25.
> 
> "According to their last balance sheet, if I'm correct, they're down £127m.
> 
> "Maybe they still have a trick up their sleeves but I'm not sure they will be permitted to play in the Champions League."


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Barcelona are messing us around now. Discounted rate? Bitch please.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

would be hilario if they couldn't play in the champions league. but i dont think that will happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

ffp doesnt come in for a couple of seasons i dont think. might be the 12-13 season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

SHEIK will probably do some shady shit to get out of it.

Would love to see them out of Europe though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

ffp is such a bitch move anyways.

where was it 10 years ago when money was getting thrown around then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It's still annoying and I hate all of the big clubs with big money pricing out other clubs. It's annoying that money is the only reason Chelsea & Citeh are successful.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Torres at his peak was very close to irreplaceable because the entire system of the team was built to get the best out of him. That is why he was so deadly. He had never reached the type of form in his career and probably never will again. Rafa knew exactly how to get the best out of him. Yes it could also be interpreted as a weakness since it meant when Torres was out injured we'd struggle to score but then you could make the same point about Barca and Messi. Of course they don't struggle without Messi nearly as much as we did without Torres but there is a noticeable difference when he's missing for them. That is because of his sheer quality and the fact that the team has changed to be built around him (creating the 'false 9' role).


I've already told you where I stand on this: no one is irreplaceable apart from Messi. You can hype up Torres as much as you want, but you know well enough you could have got Villa who is better.



Samee said:


> And tell me how exactly did it bite us in the ass? By the time he'd left he'd deteriorated as a player and wasn't nearly as irreplaceable as he used to be at his peak. We got £50m and replaced him with both Suarez (who is probably as good if not a better player now) and Carroll. I don't see how we got 'bit in the ass' at all. (Also before you pick at my Suarez being as good as Torres comment, I'm talking about right now. Torres at his peak blows away Suarez but it doesn't look like Torres will ever reach those levels again. He'll get better next season no doubt and will most likely bag at least 20 goals but he'll never reach the level he was at before.)


It bit you in the ass, because the same season you didn't sell him, you went out of the Champions League early. Torres was injured a lot. You finished outside the top 4. Torres went to the World Cup and injured made his condition worse. 

He came back and his heart was not in it anymore. Although you done well to get £50m from us for him, you could have had £70m and had a much better 2009-10 campaign.

Now show me the positives of keeping him for that extra season and a half?




Samee said:


> Atletico became a better side because they reinvested all the money back into the squad. Also he wasn't nearly as good for them as he was for in his first couple of seasons.


They didn't want to sell, but they got a good offer. If they didn't he wouldn't have got to leave.



Samee said:


> Nice to see you completely ignore my point about Hicks and Gillett still being around and Rafa being lucky to even see a third of the £70m had we sold him. We would not have been able to afford both Silva and Villa, even with the £70m because Hicks and Gillett would ensure most of it go towards paying interest. It is why Rafa was so reluctant to part with his top talent because by the time the summer of '09 came around, he couldn't even spend all of what he'd raised. Case in point, Alonso sold for £30m. Rafa wanted to buy _both_ Aquilani and Jovetic and Hicks and Gillett agreed, then once Rafa bought Aquilani they pulled the rug from under Rafa's feet. This links back to being better equipped for when Torres would get injured cos Jovetic would provide sufficient cover for the forward role. That is another reason why Rafa turned down the offer for Torres because he thought he would be buying Jovetic and therefore being less reliant on Torres.


I actually didn't read it. It was 1am or 2am and all I saw was blocks of text. I wasn't even going to read this post, tbh. I gave you like 4 paragraphs of 3 lines and you've responded with an essay.

Plus, I'm bored with all the Hicks and Gillett stuff. Rafa signed shit before Hicks and Gillett came.



Samee said:


> As I recall they spent around £20m of the £80m on replacing Ronaldo with Valencia and that was it. Of course they're still strong now but that's because they're Manchester United. Give Ferguson the choice between selling and keeping Ronaldo and he'd have kept him every single time, as would any United fan. United were a much, much, much stronger team with Ronaldo, some could even argue the best in Europe back in 07/08. Ronaldo was their crown jewel and is what made United so damn good back then. They're still very good right now and dealt with his loss very well but they were a lot better with him. Also, their side wasn't based around Ronaldo like ours was around Torres. Selling Torres in the summer of 09 (and not being able to invest all the money back into the squad) would have hurt us *a lot* more than United selling Ronaldo.


Ronaldo was their crown jewel. But since getting rid of him, they have actually become better as a team, as they are not reliant on one player anymore. Player for player he was hard to replace. But they've found a way to replace him through team play.



Samee said:


> This is all without even considering who the offer was actually from. It was most likely from either City or Chelsea, which would've been suicide at the time. We were title contenders and had the sole intention of gunning for the title. To sell our best player to one of rivals would be complete lunacy.
> 
> So, to call us stupid for not selling Torres for £70m is stupid in itself.


Fair enough. I can understand not selling to a rival. But we don't know which teams were involved so...



Samee said:


> I don't even see why you'd pick on such a now meaningless point. What's with the nitpicking? You're just arguing with me for the case of arguing with me.


Well I just said I thought Rafa was an idiot. I've always have and I always will. You're the one who started writing essays, getting angry and shit.



Samee said:


> Clever. Nice to see you didn't reply to my previous comments showing why I'm not a blind Liverpool fan. I've already said United are the best team in England and the gulf in class between us and them is huge right now. I've never said Liverpool are better than they actually are. I've never said Chelsea aren't better than Liverpool (not saying you've accused me of that but it's probably part of the reason why you're being so anal). I've never said Liverpool are the best or will be the best next season. So I have no idea what you're getting at, you've got me confused with your own deluded perception. Just keeping peddling that shit about me being a 'blind Liverpool fan' though, it's easier than making any truly valid points.


I can't reply to what I don't read. Seriously, I've read a lot of Liverpool fan crap down the years. I wasn't gonna read your stroy book effort at 2am.

I call you blind because the majority of fans on here and another forum I was apart of last year thought VDS was the best goalkeeper by far. No one even mentioned Reina. Yet you can't accept that.

I call you a blind fan because you try to reject the notion that Glen Johnson is only good going forward and not reliable defending.

I call you a blind fan because one of your first posts in here was that you feel Liverpool will be challenging for the title (though you did say they would fade away in February).

I call you a blind fan because you seem to want to defend everything Rafa has ever done.

That's just a few there. I don't really have nothing else to say. But next time I'll avoid saying anything bad about Liverpool, so that you won't have to waste your time writing another book.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Buy Boateng for £10 million, he does fuck all, try to sell him for £17 million a year later.

City's negotiators deserve a pat on the back if they can swing that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> I call you blind because the majority of fans on here and another forum I was apart of last year thought VDS was the best goalkeeper by far. No one even mentioned Reina. Yet you can't accept that.
> 
> *I call you a blind fan because you try to reject the notion that Glen Johnson is only good going forward and not reliable defending.*
> 
> *I call you a blind fan because one of your first posts in here was that you feel Liverpool will be challenging for the title (though you did say they would fade away in February).*
> 
> I call you a blind fan because you seem to want to defend everything Rafa has ever done.
> 
> That's just a few there. I don't really have nothing else to say. But next time I'll avoid saying anything bad about Liverpool, so that you won't have to waste your time writing another book.


Agree with Glen, don't see why MMN & Samee rate him at all. 

If he did say that about Liverpool that is totally laughable.

I do agree that Liverpool fans blame Hicks & Gillett waaay too much. It's not like they didn't let you spend, they give you a lot of money yet Rafa spent it on a LOT of shit and I find it hard to believe that the owners blocked moves for bigger money players and instead forced them to buy worse players for smaller money.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Buy Boateng for £10 million, he does fuck all, try to sell him for £17 million a year later.
> 
> City's negotiators deserve a pat on the back if they can swing that.


hey, we dont want to get priced out of the market by the cashed up big shots.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Agree with Glen, don't see why MMN & Samee rate him at all.
> 
> If he did say that about Liverpool that is totally laughable.
> 
> I do agree that Liverpool fans blame Hicks & Gillett waaay too much. It's not like they didn't let you spend, they give you a lot of money yet Rafa spent it on a LOT of shit and I find it hard to believe that the owners blocked moves for bigger money players and instead forced them to buy worse players for smaller money.


No doubt Rafa & The players need to responsibility for the downfall of the team as a whole but Hicks & Gillet were just horrible. Clearly didn't care about the club in any way shape or form. They looked at it and basically thought "ok how much money can we get from them". Yes they gave us a bit of money here and there but they they continuenly ran the club into more and more debt through not paying off the big debt they took out when they first tookover.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> ffp is such a bitch move anyways.
> 
> where was it 10 years ago when money was getting thrown around then.


All they want to change is how billionaires are putting money into the game. Rather than just randomly deciding to put it in they have to have a bit of transparency over whats coming in by making up sponsorship deals etc...


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Glen Johnson would probably be barely in the top 5 right backs currently in the Premiership, in my opinion. If he's good going forward and average to shit as a defender then he should be a winger.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Agree with Glen, don't see why MMN & Samee rate him at all.
> 
> If he did say that about Liverpool that is totally laughable.
> 
> I do agree that Liverpool fans blame Hicks & Gillett waaay too much. It's not like they didn't let you spend, they give you a lot of money yet Rafa spent it on a LOT of shit and I find it hard to believe that the owners blocked moves for bigger money players and instead forced them to buy worse players for smaller money.





Samee said:


> I honestly think Liverpool will challenge for the title next season but we'll drop off around the February period and eventually finish 3rd. I am 99.9% sure we'll at least get top 4. I mean, we only _just_ missed out on 5th this season after Hodgson had us as low as 19th during the first half of the season. Some strengthening over the summer and our squad should be more than capable of getting top 4. With half the Arsenal squad being linked with moves away I can see them as being the team which misses out.


.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

We all know Bacary is the best in the prem anyway 

@Joel. Oh my god. I don't want to start another Liverpool v Arsenal argument but that is actually laughable in so many ways. I hope he has had a change in heart because they simply are not challenging for the premiership next season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Glen Johnson would probably be barely in the top 5 right backs currently in the Premiership, in my opinion. If he's good going forward and average to shit as a defender then he should be a winger.


Yeah I don't understand why he is a RB instead of a right winger, dude can't really defend at all and this is coming from a Liverpool fan. He makes a much better winger.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Johnson would do well as a winger. He can cross, run at players and has a decent shot on him.

*Gets played at right back*


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> I've already told you where I stand on this: no one is irreplaceable apart from Messi. You can hype up Torres as much as you want, but you know well enough you could have got Villa who is better.


Torres was literally the 3rd best player in the world during the 2008/2009 season, being voted behind Messi and Ronaldo for World Player of the year. Besides, I never said he was *IRREPLACEABLE* I said he was *ALMOST* irreplaceable. Also if you're so set in this mindset that no one is irreplaceable why do you make an exception for Messi and Barca and not an exception for Torres and us? Barca are an elite team, losing Messi would hurt them no doubt but they still have practically a world class player for every position. They'd cope a whole lot better than we would had we lost Torres at his peak. 

Also not only is it debatable whether or not Villa was better than an at-peak Torres, bringing up Villa *again* after I've pointed it out to you _twice_ why we couldn't get him shows you're just clinging onto invalid points in hope. We wouldn't have been able to afford Villa had we sold Torres. Also, even had that been the case, we still have to spend more money remoulding the team because Villa wouldn't have been a direct replacement for our 4-2-3-1 system.




> It bit you in the ass, because the same season you didn't sell him, you went out of the Champions League early.


And that could be down to the sale of Alonso and the general lack of investment from Hicks and Gillett in the squad, the summer we needed investment the most.



> Torres was injured a lot. You finished outside the top 4. Torres went to the World Cup and injured made his condition worse.


And that's why Rafa wanted to sign Jovetic, another point you've ignored.



> He came back and his heart was not in it anymore. Although you done well to get £50m from us for him, you could have had £70m and had a much better 2009-10 campaign.
> 
> Now show me the positives of keeping him for that extra season and a half?


It would have been even worse had we sold him because we wouldn't have been able to invest the money back into the squad because of interest payments. How many times does that need to be said?



> They didn't want to sell, but they got a good offer. If they didn't he wouldn't have got to leave.


What does that have to do with anything? He wanted to leave anyway.



> I actually didn't read it. It was 1am or 2am and all I saw was blocks of text. I wasn't even going to read this post, tbh. I gave you like 4 paragraphs of 3 lines and you've responded with an essay.


So that's your argument now? That I'm arguing too well? Classic.



> Plus, I'm bored with all the Hicks and Gillett stuff. Rafa signed shit before Hicks and Gillett came.


Great in-depth reasoning there. You've certainly convinced me.



> Ronaldo was their crown jewel. But since getting rid of him, they have actually become better as a team, as they are not reliant on one player anymore. Player for player he was hard to replace. But they've found a way to replace him through team play.


United + Ronaldo > United - Ronaldo

I don't even know how you can dispute that.



> Fair enough. I can understand not selling to a rival. But we don't know which teams were involved so...


Who else was it going to be realistically huh? Barca had just signed Zlatan for ridiculous money. Inter had just received Eto'o. AC don't have that sort of money. Bayern? No chance. 

It was either Chelsea or City. 



> Well I just said I thought Rafa was an idiot. I've always have and I always will. *You're the one who started writing essays, getting angry and shit.*
> 
> I can't reply to what I don't read. Seriously, I've read a lot of Liverpool fan crap down the years. I wasn't gonna read your stroy book effort at 2am.


Yeah, cos who needs to discuss on a forum right? 



> I call you blind because the majority of fans on here and another forum I was apart of last year thought VDS was the best goalkeeper by far. No one even mentioned Reina. Yet you can't accept that.


How does that make me blind? Do you see me saying Carra is better than Vidic? Do you see me saying Skrtel is better than Ferdinand? Do you see me saying Aurelio is better than Evra? Do you see me saying Kuyt is better than Nani? Do you see me saying Suarez is better than Rooney? Etc etc etc.

I've made my points about why I think Reina is better and you couldn't be bothered to read them. Says it all really.



> I call you a blind fan because you try to reject the notion that Glen Johnson is only good going forward and not reliable defending.


It makes me blind to say Johnson isn't nearly as bad at defending as some try and make out? It his first season 09/10 at Anfield he didn't seem to have any problems with his defending. You know why? Because we played with a high line and he defended through attacking basically. He's an attacking full back and that's what they do. In his second season 10/11 under Hodgson he was told to sit back and that brought pressure on him. You put a full back like him (e.g, Alves, Maicon etc) and they crumble cos they are attacking full backs, as is evidenced by Gareth Bale tearing Maicon a new one. And even when Johnson's put under pressure he's not as
bad as some try and make out. I distinctly remember him keeping Bale quite at the Lane last season whilst Roy was still in charge. 

Then once Kenny and Clarke come in and have us playing a high line and Johnson attacking again, suddenly he can defend again and stops making glaring mistakes? Coincidence? Also since Clarke has had him working on his defending, he's actually been the best defensively he's ever been. Now I'm not saying he's Javier feckin Zanetti, I'm saying he's a decent enough defender who more than makes up for some defensive frailties in his attacking ability as does any good attacking full back like Alves and Maicon. And no, I'm not saying he's as good as them two.



> I call you a blind fan because one of your first posts in here was that you feel Liverpool will be challenging for the title (though you did say they would fade away in February).


What's wrong with saying I believe we'll start off the season strong push for the top and eventually only get top 4? Maybe my prediction of February was too late and we'll probably fall off around November/December but calling me a blind fan for saying what I said is a bit much. I can understand where you're coming from though.



> I call you a blind fan because you seem to want to defend everything Rafa has ever done.


How can you even possibly know that? I've only been in the thread for like what, a couple of days? I've only defended him on the points I think he deserves to be defended on. I know he has weaknesses and has made mistakes but I haven't had the chance to bring them up.



> But next time I'll avoid saying anything bad about Liverpool, so that you won't have to waste your time writing another book.


You mess with the bull you get the horns. 8*D

But seriously, that just makes you look inept at arguing your viewpoint.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The one thing I don't like about the whole Glen Johnson can't defend cliche is the phrasing of 'can't defend' is far too broad. He's certain not without flaw, but on many occasions throughout his career, I've seen him put in some fine defensive displays. One in particular which stands out was when he was playing for Portsmouth against Villa, and he was up against Young, who ran at him time and time again, and he never once got past him. So I'd say Johnson is a fine one on one defender, however he has a poor positional sense.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> We all know Bacary is the best in the prem anyway
> 
> @Joel. Oh my god. I don't want to start another Liverpool v Arsenal argument but that is actually laughable in so many ways. I hope he has had a change in heart because they simply are not challenging for the premiership next season.


I didn't actually mean we'd mount a proper title challenge, what I meant was we'd challenge early on and then fade out into the abyss and end up with top 4. I've acknowledged I was a bit off with my Feb' prediction though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Bananas said:


> The one thing I don't like about the whole Glen Johnson can't defend cliche is the phrasing of 'can't defend' is far too broad. He's certain not without flaw, but on many occasions throughout his career, I've seen him put in some fine defensive displays. One in particular which stands out was when he was playing for Portsmouth against Villa, and he was up against Young, who ran at him time and time again, and he never once got past him. *So I'd say Johnson is a fine one on one defender, however he has a poor positional sense.*


Thank you. The bit I bolded is particularly true. I've already mentioned it but people seem to not even know Johnson kept Bale quiet at the Lane last season. He's defensively capable but is prone to mistakes due to his positional sense but he made more glaring mistakes during Hodgson's reign due to the pressure that was brought on him for playing so deep. His positional sense is getting better under Clarke as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

all right backs pale in comparison to MIGHTY MICAH


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Also to those saying Johnson should be a right winger, I think that's another media cliché which would most likely fall on its face if it actually happens. The thing that makes Johnson so good and threatening when he's attacking is that he's coming from deep. It's his main attacking asset. There's a huge difference between coming from deep to an advanced position and starting in an advanced position. Not everyone is a Gareth Bale.

Johnson would make a decent winger but he's much better off as a full back.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> What does that have to do with anything? He wanted to leave anyway.


If Torres won the PL etc. he would have stayed at Liverpool.



Samee said:


> United + Ronaldo > United - Ronaldo
> 
> I don't even know how you can dispute that.


Yes but United wouldn't be 80 million better off, and thus couldn't buy the players they have now to make it a better and more balanced team.



Samee said:


> What's wrong with saying I believe we'll start off the season strong push for the top and eventually only get top 4? Maybe my prediction of February was too late and we'll probably fall off around November/December but calling me a blind fan for saying what I said is a bit much. I can understand where you're coming from though.


I don't think you will challenge for top spot at any point throughout the season.

+I hate it when people say things are media cliches when they use media cliches quite often about other teams. agree on Johnson being better off as a full back but he would definitely be a decent winger, he could even drop off and support the full back when necessary which is very important in today's game.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> If Torres won the PL etc. he would have stayed at Liverpool.


I was talking about Atletico.



> Yes but United wouldn't be 80 million better off, and thus couldn't buy the players they have now to make it a better and more balanced team.


I don't care about United enough to continue this.



> I don't think you will challenge for top spot at any point throughout the season.


That's fair enough. I just seeing us carrying our momentum into the new season but ultimately it'll wear off sooner or later.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

My bad on the Atletico thing ^

I see Liverpool having a good season to start off but I think they will feel the pressure pretty soon. So excited for the new season.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> be a decent winger, he could even drop off and support the full back when necessary which is very important in today's game.





> agree on Johnson being better off as a full back


.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I said he would be a DECENT winger, but he is better off as a full back if you're trying to make me look like an idiot :side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I said he would be a DECENT winger, but he is better off as a full back if you're trying to make me look like an idiot :side:


Yeah and I'm just pointing out why it doesn't matter if he would make a decent winger (which I also acknowledged), he's better off as a full back. So there's no point in arguing a case for Johnson at right wing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> My bad on the Atletico thing ^
> 
> I see Liverpool having a good season to start off but I think they will feel the pressure pretty soon. So excited for the new season.


i dont see liverpool being under much pressure. no one really rates their signings, they arent in europe and yada yada.

most of the pressure will be on the top 4, especially city.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah, all I'm saying is that he would make an decent winger if it were ever to happen. Not like I'm desperate for Liverpool to play him as a winger.

@Kiz, they are Liverpool and as soon as they get in the top 4 for a day they will be under big pressure to maintain. If they ever make the top 4 :side:

Agree on the top 4 being under much more pressure. I would be shocked if the current top 4 changes in anyway though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> i dont see liverpool being under much pressure. no one really rates their signings, they arent in europe and yada yada.
> 
> most of the pressure will be on the top 4, especially city.


That works in our favour really. Less pressure the better, go unnoticed and make a push for top 4. I think we will give Arsenal a good run for their money and I don't see Spurs being anywhere near as good next season. I think the title will be a three-horse race between United, City and Chelsea. My prediction is still:

1. United
2. Chelsea
3. City
4. Liverpool
5. Arsenal
6. Spurs


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

you guys need to move the who finishes where in the table talk to the other thread. i'd like to read more transfer talk in this thread. thanks.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> you guys need to move the who finishes where in the table talk to the other thread. i'd like to more transfer talk in this thread. thanks.


Only if you get a new gif in your sig with some different boobs.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, all I'm saying is that he would make an decent winger if it were ever to happen. Not like I'm desperate for Liverpool to play him as a winger.


I only took issue with you cos you said this:



Stringer said:


> Agree with Glen, don't see why MMN & Samee rate him at all.





Stringer said:


> Johnson would do well as a winger. He can cross, run at players and has a decent shot on him.
> 
> *Gets played at right back*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Transfer talk is kinda slow and discussions easily waver in here.

Arsenal still being linked with Craig Gordon.

EDIT: Samee, I still don't rate Johnson. I think he would be a decent winger and he is an average-good RB. If he would be played as a winger and trained in that are then he could be better as a winger for sure.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah have to say not having to worry about Europe as well this year helps so damn much. Less demanding schedule meaning we only really play once maybe twice a week on the odd week. Gives us a better chance to build a good league campaign. Not to mention no one *really* expects us to make top 4. They expect us to challenge for it but maybe not make it.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> you guys need to move the who finishes where in the table talk to the other thread. i'd like to more transfer talk in this thread. thanks.


Ooo, Mikey *putting his foot DOWN*. 

I like it. :yum:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'm not particularly bothered if rival fans don't rate Johnson. Us Liverpool fans watch him every week and are much better judges of his ability than a bunch of people who just spout whatever cliché Sky Sports News tell them to.

I personally think he is much better at defending than people say. Sure, he's not Paolo Maldini but he's not terrible and doesn't get beaten that often. Then you consider that his technique running with the ball, pace, power and stamina are phenomenal for a fullback. 

*Before you start, I'm not saying he's world class. I'm just saying he's better than many give him credit for. I've seen lots of rival fans say he is a 'terrible' right back, which just isn't true.*


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I personally think he is much better at defending than people say. Sure, he's not Paolo Maldini but he's not terrible and doesn't get beaten that often. Then you consider that his technique running with the ball, pace, power and stamina are phenomenal for a fullback.


What you on about? HE'S THE BLACK PAUL KONCHESKY!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

continuing a long standing pommy tradition, the english womans team got knocked out by the french on penalties.

and chelsea will sign some belgian goal keeper according to the guys dad.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> continuing a long standing pommy tradition, the english womans team got knocked out by the french on penalties.


Better to qualify for tournaments and get knocked out in the later stages on penalties than to not qualify at all, I guess.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Only if you get a new gif in your sig with some different boobs.


I suppose. Could you make me a gif of Gerrard and Carragher?

Ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh....female boobs. Nevermind that then. :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I suppose. Could you make me a gif of Gerrard and Carragher?
> 
> Ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh....female boobs. Nevermind that then. :side:


I'll have you know that Carra and Stevie are very svelte. But if you want man boobs then I'm happy to make you an Andy Reid tit-wank gif.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I suppose. Could you make me a gif of Gerrard and Carragher?
> 
> Ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh....female boobs. Nevermind that then. :side:


THIS ISNT TRANSFER TALK YOU FILTHY SCUM.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> THIS ISNT TRANSFER TALK YOU FILTHY SCUM.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I would gladly accept United taking Nasri if it meant us getting Modric. I think Chelsea/United games would be fantastic with proper signings. Last year it wasn't much of a contest because United always had the advantage and it was just Chelsea trying to play catch up. This time we'll put up a good fight. :side:

And if we don't get Modric I want Spurs to plunder to midtable, and Daniel Levy to get fucked in the ass by Wes Brown.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

a little bit of liverpool THIS IS OUR YEAR creeping into that post cockhead.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Charlie Adam > Modric > Nasri


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Drastic changes ahead for some clubs. Can't wait to see how the next two months pan out with players coming in and going out.


Jenkinson > Adam > Nasri > Modric

IN THAT ORDER.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Tiote > Jenkinson > Adam > Nasri > Modric

Facht (Y)


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Christian Poulsen > All.

Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Liverpool > Barca

Next year will be our year, all our players are the BEST IN THE WORLD, etc.

There you go.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

greg cunningham > those shitcunts


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Christian Poulsen > All.
> 
> Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> a little bit of liverpool THIS IS OUR YEAR creeping into that post cockhead.


Liverpool won't win the Premier League before Chelsea win the Champions League. And this is a quote everyone can quote me on and I'll walk away from posting on this forum if somehow this happened. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Liverpool won't win the Premier League before Chelsea win the Champions League. And this is a quote everyone can quote me on and I'll walk away from posting on this forum if somehow this happened. :side:


thanks for making me go for liverpool this season


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Carrick > Tiote > Jenkinson > Adam > Nasri > Modric


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Liverpool won't win the Premier League before Chelsea win the Champions League. And this is a quote everyone can quote me on and I'll walk away from posting on this forum if somehow this happened. :side:


I'm more than willing to quote you on that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Liverpool won't win the Premier League before Chelsea win the Champions League. And this is a quote everyone can quote me on and I'll walk away from posting on this forum if somehow this happened. :side:


Stoke will win the champions league before you guys do tbh.




Silent Alarm said:


> Carrick > Tiote > Jenkinson > Adam > Nasri > Modric


Lulz Carrick


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Stoke will win the champions league before you guys do tbh.


They'll certainly have no problems dealing with Messi on a wet Wednesday night. 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> They'll certainly have no problems dealing with Messi on a wet Wednesday night. 8*D


I'd love to handle a wet Messi on a Wednesday night 8*D

Um... what..... I mean, Messi is awesome at football.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Carrick and Yaya Toure best midfield pairing ever. Almost as good as Nani crossing the ball for Kuyt's head.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> They'll certainly have no problems dealing with Messi on a wet winter night. 8*D


I know right SHAWCROSS will make Messi his bitch 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Everything I enter this thread Rockhead has a new gif in his signature, do you change it a lot? 

I know this has fuck all to do with transfers but I'm curious :side:.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The sig rotates by itself, with every refresh.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> The sig rotates by itself, with every refresh.


ROTATORS GONNA ROTATE


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

blonde haired horses keep changing.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

STEFAN THE GREAT


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Stoke will win the champions league before you guys do tbh.


I aint gonna even lie; this is a real possibility.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I just pressed F5 to see if it did rotate, it did!










She's doing the annoying wave now, though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Everything I enter this thread Rockhead has a new gif in his signature, do you change it a lot?
> 
> I know this has fuck all to do with transfers but I'm curious :side:.


I have wondered about this for a while :lmao



Rockhead said:


> The sig rotates by itself, with every refresh.


How do you do that?

REFRESHERES GONNA REFRESH

I want a godly refreshing Wire sig.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I'd love to handle a wet Messi on a Wednesday night 8*D


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

YEEES. Denilson is leaving for Malaysia.






fuck this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Fabio Cannavaro has retired.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ Heard earlier. Sad news. Great player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Fabio Cannavaro has retired.


Damn. Always a shame when a great player bows out .


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Levante have agreed to loan Wellington Silva again next season. 

Mertesacker, Cahill and Jagielka are being rumored for the CB position and the mail says we will bid for downing if nasri goes :no:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Fabio Cannavaro has retired.


Gutting. One of my favourite players of all time. For him to be that small and be THAT good at centre back was phenomenal.

Elite player.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

http://www.evertontime.com/

*weep*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Ouch.

Arsenal linked with Downing again. Ugh. 

Nasri to get paid 185,000 a week from City.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Ouch.
> 
> *Arsenal linked with Downing again. Ugh.
> *
> Nasri to get paid 185,000 a week from City.


Still just the Daily Mail?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Barcelona want winger Jordi Alba from Valencia



> el joven lateral izquierdo del Valencia "ha entrado en la órbita del Barça". (The young left sided midfielder from Valencia "entered the orbit of Barca")



http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia...talana-situa-jordi-alba-barcelona/132969.html - In Spanish, from a Valencia based news site, who have no more news on Mata strangely enough...even though Valencia have "set a fee" according to some Le Arse fans on here.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Are Everton really in that bad a financial state that they can't buy anyone?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Cannavaro was a fine CB, but he was never as good as Alessandro Nesta. That said, I don't know if Rio, Stam, Vidic have been as good as Nesta. Truly world class.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Maldini, Nesta and Cannavaro were all fantastic. God I used to love Serie A so much... doesn't really compare today but I still enjoy it.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Liverpool won't win the Premier League before Chelsea win the Champions League. And this is a quote everyone can quote me on and I'll walk away from posting on this forum if somehow this happened. :side:


I've sent the permalink of this post to Headliner, and he said he's going to permaban your ass if this happens. I've taken a screenshot of the post too for good measure. I would have accepted no more Talor Swift gifs ever instead, but that would be too complicated to enforce.



Kiz said:


> i cant believe it, bendtner moving from arsenal
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14094433.stm


Well according to Bendtner himself, he is the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Still just the Daily Mail?


I saw on it on twitter, but after a look on BBC's page ... just the fail, err mail.

That's a relief.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Maldini, Nesta and Cannavaro were all fantastic. God I used to love Serie A so much... doesn't really compare today but I still enjoy it.


Compare to now and it's Chiellini, Barzagli, Bonnucci, Bocchetti, Masiello and Gamberini to pick from for CB's, it's just not the same quality. Sure they're all good and Chiellini is a beast, but the rest just don't have that class. Barzagli could've had he stayed in Italy and joined Fiore or Juve and not gone to Wolfsburg, who ruined him last season really. Plus he strangely struggled for Italy after the World Cup when he was tipped for big things.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I hope Sneijder to ManU and Aguero to ManC happens.

Sneijder will show Xavi his place. :shocked:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Don't know the credibility of this, but anyways



> 09.20: Hello, blog fans. The papers seem certain that Samir Nasri will be off to Eastlands, and Arsenal fans may well be less than pleased to hear Stewart Downing touted as a possible replacement.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Thank You Arsenal for taking Downing from us 

Now sign Mata up Kenny!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> http://www.evertontime.com/
> 
> *weep*


Wow, pretty dire situation.



Mikey Damage said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Arsenal linked with Downing again. Ugh.
> 
> Nasri to get paid 185,000 a week from City.


That's why wage caps should be introduced. A joke. Arsenal simply cannot compete with that.

Linked with Downing but still don't think we will buy him. Liverpool will probably panic and jump in for him now. Apparently he prefers a move to Liverpool. Must like the Europa League 8*D

MATA.

Wenger isn't that retarded to see he is mostly English hype and is nowhere near Nasri.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

if arsenal sign downing and/or we sign Mata i'll laugh maniacally.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^same if the reverse happens


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> http://www.evertontime.com/
> 
> *weep*


Christ. Any other team in a similar position would have plummeted, right down to the bottom. 

Yet somehow, still a top 10 team


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Wow, pretty dire situation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why wage caps should be introduced. A joke. Arsenal simply cannot compete with that.
> 
> Linked with Downing but still don't think we will buy him. Liverpool will probably panic and jump in for him now. Apparently he prefers a move to Liverpool. Must like the Europa League 8*D
> 
> MATA.
> 
> Wenger isn't that retarded to see he is mostly English hype and is nowhere near Nasri.


BUT HE CAN CROSS A BALL!

Seriously, if Arsenal buy him, I'm going to be embarrassed and I'm not even an Arsenal fan.

Chelsea are seriously worrying me. We're either planning the biggest transfer possible, or we're actually on crack and believe that this squad can still win the title.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Downing link is now on SSN :no: Hopefully liverpool panic and slap a 20m bid in for him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> if arsenal sign downing and/or we sign Mata i'll laugh maniacally.


You and me both. 

Just saw that the bid Arsenal placed is around £18m according to SSN. If true then Lol @ Wegner.

Edit 

David Moyes is a friggin magician. How he can spend so little money and finish top 7 each year is amazing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> Downing link is now on SSN :no: Hopefully liverpool panic and slap a 20m bid in for him.


"Sky Sources" have been full of a shit this summer, so there is still hope for you guys.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> "Sky Sources" have been full of a shit this summer, so there is still hope for you guys.


to be fair while being full of shit they have easily been more reliable than anywhere else. I just hope they aint shitting us with this. What they are thinking with £18m I dunno. Just hope we don't come with £20m


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Typical un-informed Football Manager fans who say whatever the pundits spout fpalm


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> "Sky Sources" have been full of a shit this summer, so there is still hope for you guys.


Ye thats our only hope at the moment :lmao Im actually worried about a player signing for our team :no:

If its true then i think nasri has one foot out of Arsenal already because Wenger would not be spending 18m on a winger if nasri was staying. Our transfer funds now stand at around 30m but with cesc and nasri going it will push it up to around 50m.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

if Mata could be bought for 20-25 million, why would anyone want to sign Downing for the lower end of that price? 'Proven' Premiership player or not, he's clearly not as good, talent wise.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

rumours are gathering pace that Sneijder is coming to united, i probably would have preferred modric or nasri as they are younger


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Christ. Any other team in a similar position would have plummeted, right down to the bottom.
> 
> Yet somehow, still a top 10 team


This. Top drawer.



Joel said:


> "Sky Sources" have been full of a shit this summer, so there is still hope for you guys.


Yeah, I was about to say they have been terrible this summer compared to other places.



MMN said:


> Typical un-informed Football Manager fans who say whatever the pundits spout fpalm


If you want him by all means please take him.


:lmao @ rumours Arsenal have made a bid. We have only just contacted Villa and people are saying we have an 18 million bid? Sounds like some Liverpool fans making some shit up.

+Sneijder to United?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

great rumour going around on goal that real are gonna offer 25 mil and either benzema or higuain for tevez.

lololollolol i'd take higuain + 25 mil everyday of the week.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao @ rumours Arsenal have made a bid. We have only just contacted Villa and people are saying we have an 18 million bid? Sounds like some Liverpool fans making some shit up.
> 
> +Sneijder to United?





> Skysports.com understands Arsenal have lodged an £18million bid for Aston Villa winger Stewart Downing.
> 
> Arsene Wenger has been surprisingly quiet in the transfer market so far this summer, with the Gunners yet to show their hand.
> 
> It is, however, widely acknowledged that they will require fresh faces if they are to challenge for the Premier League title this season.
> 
> They may even struggle to retain their top-four standing if they fail to add, with a number of their rivals having been busy bolstering their ranks.
> 
> Favourites
> 
> England international Downing has been identified as one possible new recruit, and it is understood that a big-money offer was put to Villa on Friday.
> 
> The 26-year-old has hinted that he will be on his way out of Villa Park in the near future, with contract talks having been shelved.
> 
> Liverpool are also keen on the former Middlesbrough man, and it is believed that they remain the favourites to secure his signature.
> 
> Kenny Dalglish is, however, yet to meet Villa's asking price and Arsenal are hoping they can lure Downing to the capital.


Just going by what was said :side:



Kiz said:


> great rumour going around on goal that real are gonna offer 25 mil and either benzema or higuain for tevez.
> 
> lololollolol i'd take higuain + 25 mil everyday of the week.


:lmao probably a load of BS but fuck me Madrid knowing Tevez doesn't want to be there and offering that much is lol worthy


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

On SSN they aren't even saying anything about a bid atm, just saying we have enquired. Not the first time SSN and SSN.com have had two different stories though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I prefer Nasri but if we miss out on him and actually get Sneijder, I'd be happy.

He's fucking Wesley Sneijder, for Christ sake!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> rumours are gathering pace that Sneijder is coming to united, i probably would have preferred modric or nasri as they are younger


Sneijder is world class though. And you'll still get a good 4 years out of him (if he avoids serious injuries). I will be gutted if you get him.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I prefer Nasri but if we miss out on him and actually get Sneijder, I'd be happy.
> 
> He's fucking Wesley Sneijder, for Christ sake!


You not fancy Big Keith Andrews? I'm sure Phil Jones will put a word in for him!

Where's all the hate come from about SSN? From what I've seen this summer they've been pretty reliable. I'm not at home during the day to see what they say but they've got a lot of things right like Phil Jones, Nasri & Clichy City rumours, De Gea, Young, Sunderland bidding for the United trio, Modric/Chelsea talks, Henderson, McLeish to Villa, Villas-Boas etc. They're the most reliable you can get.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

They definitely are the most reliable for sure, the last few years if they said something it was more than likely defintiely true but thay have been spouting some shit this summer.

I don't think Sneijder will go to United, but if they did get him I would probably cry in a corner for a few days. Until we sign DOWNING. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I still don't think Downing would be that bad of a signing for anyone in the top four, but I wouldn't see him as a starter for them. If we're buying him to start on the left and are prioritizing him over Mata or if Arsenal are sinking a lot of their usually limited transfer funds into him, then there's an issue.



Joel said:


> BUT HE CAN CROSS A BALL!
> 
> Seriously, if Arsenal buy him, I'm going to be embarrassed and I'm not even an Arsenal fan.
> 
> Chelsea are seriously worrying me. We're either planning the biggest transfer possible, or we're actually on crack and believe that this squad can still win the title.


I wouldn't be that concerned. The squad is aging, but Ramires will be better this year, I'd expect Essien to be a better performer, Lampard is still good, Torres will likely settle in and hit at least some decent form again and McEachran will get more opportunities to improve. A few purchases will be made eventually, but I can see why you guys aren't rushing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I still don't think Downing would be that bad of a signing for anyone in the top four, but I wouldn't see him as a starter for them. If we're buying him to start on the left and are prioritizing him over Mata or if Arsenal are sinking a lot of their usually limited transfer funds into him, then there's an issue.


20 million for us on a squad player just isn't feasible when we could buy Mata for 5 million more who would be a top drawer starter. That's why I don't think we will end up with Downing.

Annoys me that we have a "limited" transfer budget though as we make tonnes of profit and with player sales we should have at least double what we have now. 

Fucking board.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I still don't think Downing would be that bad of a signing for anyone in the top four, but I wouldn't see him as a starter for them. If we're buying him to start on the left and are prioritizing him over Mata or if Arsenal are sinking a lot of their usually limited transfer funds into him, then there's an issue.


If it was for £10m then fair do's. But £20m?! For Downing?!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I wouldn't be that concerned. The squad is aging, but Ramires will be better this year, I'd expect Essien to be a better performer, Lampard is still good, Torres will likely settle in and hit at least some decent form again and McEachran will get more opportunities to improve. A few purchases will be made eventually, but I can see why you guys aren't rushing.


Essien's got a serious knee injury. He picked it up the other day but there's been no confirmation I don't think yet of how long he'll be out for. I did see one article that said it could be the full season but that's just one article.

He'll be a big loss for them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah, it's obviously paying overs, especially for a guy who is realistically going to drop rapidly in value, but it depends how much the board is willing to spend. If either Arsenal or Liverpool go out and buy the quality to fill in their holes in their starting team along with Downing, then there's no issue for me. It all just depends on the kitty they've got though, because 20m is definitely a lot more than he's really worth.

Hmm, hadn't read that. I guess it depends on the severity, but Essien out would be big.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Thank You Arsenal for taking Downing from us


What you gonna do when we probably sign Downing? fpalm



Rush said:


> if arsenal sign downing and/or we sign Mata i'll laugh maniacally.


I won't. I want both.

But I would prefer Mata if we could only have one.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I still expect Chelsea to buy some quality players and think they will win the premier league title this year with a few top drawer additons.

Still waiting for Wenger to buy Mata, Cissokho, Sakho & Benzema. 8*D :side:

Any news on Eto'o? Heard a London club was interested this morning on SSN only for them not to tell me. Nice. Probably FULHAM, forming a monster partnership of RIISE & ETO'O!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I think Downing should come look at this thread, see all the criticism he is getting and then decide to stay at Villa. Arsenal can then play Bendtner on the left wing next season while Liverpool can go with Kuyt or Joe Cole


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I've read a few things that indicate City is still interested in Eto'o, but I still think Arsenal is probably the better fit for him, unless City allow Tevez to leave. Even then, I would have thought they'd have been after Aguero.

A bit of speculation in France linking us to a fresh move for Cissokho too. He and Mata have been my two preferred options from the start for us, so I'd be over the moon if we got him.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



steamed hams said:


> I think Downing should come look at this thread, see all the criticism he is getting and then decide to stay at Villa. Arsenal can then play Bendtner on the left wing next season while Liverpool can go with Kuyt or Joe Cole


Downing would be much better than Kuyt or Cole for our left wing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I've read a few things that indicate City is still interested in Eto'o, but I still think Arsenal is probably the better fit for him, unless City allow Tevez to leave. Even then, I would have thought they'd have been after Aguero.
> 
> A bit of speculation in France linking us to a fresh move for Cissokho too. He and Mata have been my two preferred options from the start for us, so I'd be over the moon if we got him.


hey, tevez wants to go home to his argentine family by sealing a transfer to spain or italy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Annoying that Arsenal and Liverpool have the same targets. Liverpool seem to have more money but Arsenal have Europe. Fuck this, I'm going to CITEH.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/jul/09/uefa-guidelines-premier-league-transfers

Interesting piece on how everything is fucked in England, seemingly for every club. Does seem to be overly negative on England though. This is the best league in the world and I am proud to support a team in the English Premier League.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Annoying that Arsenal and Liverpool have the same targets. Liverpool seem to have more money but Arsenal have Europe. Fuck this, I'm going to CITEH.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/jul/09/uefa-guidelines-premier-league-transfers
> 
> Interesting piece on how everything is fucked in England,* seemingly for every club.*


Arsenal and Liverpool are definitely not fucked.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> hey, tevez wants to go home to his argentine family by sealing a transfer to spain or italy.


He's also so desperate to see them that he wants big money while playing in a country they're not in.



Stringer said:


> Annoying that Arsenal and Liverpool have the same targets. Liverpool seem to have more money but Arsenal have Europe. Fuck this, I'm going to CITEH.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/jul/09/uefa-guidelines-premier-league-transfers
> 
> Interesting piece on how everything is fucked in England, seemingly for every club. Does seem to be overly negative on England though. This is the best league in the world and I am proud to support a team in the English Premier League.


You guys should just do the honourable thing and let us have all mutual targets. :side:


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Also I wouldn't take the same twat who wrote this...:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/nov/28/roy-hodgson-liverpool

Only to then go and write this months later:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/mar/13/liverpool-kenny-dalglish-alex-ferguson

...seriously at all. He doesn't really know anything me or you don't (he changes his opinion as things go along, to write whatever he feels will be relevant at the time), he just knows how to write and gets paids a load to do it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Also I wouldn't take the same twat who wrote this...:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2010/nov/28/roy-hodgson-liverpool
> 
> Only to then go and write this months later:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/mar/13/liverpool-kenny-dalglish-alex-ferguson
> 
> ...seriously at all. He doesn't really know anything me or you don't (he changes his opinion as things go along, to write whatever he feels will be relevant at the time), he just knows how to write and gets paids a load to do it.


:lmao what a man. seems like an idiot from those two pieces.

He did seem over harsh on England, saying we are almost in a decline after saying we have been in 6 of the last 7 CL finals 8*D

Arsenal willing to take 35 mil for Cesc apparently. That's a joke. Their original bid was 27 mil which after weeks I still find unbelievable and completely disrespectful to both the club and Cesc.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Are Everton really in that bad a financial state that they can't buy anyone?


Yes indeed.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I want Downing, although £18-20m is far too much. I thought £15m would be a fair price but all players are overpriced nowadays. Obviously we'd all prefer Mata, but I don't think we have a chance of signing him so I'd be happy with Downing.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Yes indeed.


I thought a club as big as Everton would be able to sort out their financial issues by now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao what a man. seems like an idiot from those two pieces.
> 
> *He did seem over harsh on England, saying we are almost in a decline after saying we have been in 6 of the last 7 CL finals 8*D
> *
> Arsenal willing to take 35 mil for Cesc apparently. That's a joke. Their original bid was 27 mil which after weeks I still find unbelievable and completely disrespectful to both the club and Cesc.


Our league is fantastic. Our national team? Not so much.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

The Premier League is probably the best league in the world but the top 2 in Spain shit all over every top team in England. Even United wouldn't stand a chance against Madrid.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I reckon United and Chelsea as well as perhaps Arsenal and City would fare well against Madrid.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I thought a club as big as Everton would be able to sort out their financial issues by now.


We would have if Kenwright had a shred of self-respect and done the right thing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Our league is fantastic. Our national team? Not so much.


Our national teams isn't good but he was talking about the league mainly.



Samee said:


> The Premier League is probably the best league in the world but the top 2 in Spain shit all over every top team in England. Even United wouldn't stand a chance against Madrid.


I disgaree. Barcelona are better than all the top teams here but I believe Citeh, United, Arsenal & Chelsea would definitely give Madrid a run for their money. I would fancy United & Chelsea over Real.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

People say the Premier League is the best because it's the most competitive league, but I don't buy that at all. If you look at last season's table 
there aren't really any surprises and pretty much every team finished where you'd have expected them to before the season started. 

La Liga is actually quite competitive if you look beyond the top 2. Sure, only Real and Barca will win the league but there are lots of teams who could qualify for Europe and even the worst teams have skilful players and play good football.

I really enjoy Serie A despite all the lazy stereotypes people spout about it. Bundesliga is really entertaining too.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

People are seriously underrating Madrid here. To say that City of all teams would give Madrid a run for their money when they're basically a second-rate version of them is ridiculous. Madrid don't look as phenomenal as they should simply because of Barca.

Madrid would run away with the Premier League.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

All of the other leagues have improved but the top 10 in the Premier League are so much better than the top 10 in another league. No top 6 comes remotely close to our top 6. United & Chelsea aren't miles behind Barcelona and the teams fighting for relegation our league embarass the releagation fighters in other leagues.

Saying Madrid would run away with the PL isn't true at all. Just looking at the CL record says it all. +without Ronaldo they aren't nearly as good.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> People are seriously underrating Madrid here. To say that City of all teams would give Madrid a run for their money when they're basically a second-rate version of them is ridiculous. Madrid don't look as phenomenal as they should simply because of Barca.
> 
> Madrid would run away with the Premier League.


Agreed, Madrid are probably the second best team in the world and they're just unlucky they are up against one of the best teams ever. They are far better than any of the Premier League teams, even United.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

United are the second best team in the world without a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

:lmao, city, arsenal and chelsea would not give real a run for their money at all.

barca
united
madrid



chelsea.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> *United & Chelsea aren't miles behind Barcelona* and the teams fighting for relegation our league embarass the releagation fighters in other leagues.


EVERYONE is miles behind Barca.



Stringer said:


> United are the second best team in the world without a doubt in my mind.


fpalm


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> United are the second best team in the world without a doubt in my mind.


1. Barca



2. Real





3. United



4. Chelsea
5. Milan



6. Inter
7. City

That's my top seven.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Barca
United
Madrid



Chelsea

other usual suspects - Milan, Arsenal, City etc


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

1. Barcelona
2. United
3. Madrid
4. Chelsea

+if you seriously think Barca are one of the best teams of all time that is a media cliche.

Madrid are a team of all stars who are starting to work well together. Sometimes people are fooled by the individual quality of their players whereas United work so well as a TEAM together all the time. Ozil & Ronaldo make the team truly fantastic.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Madrid > United.

To say otherwise astonishes me. And before someone calls me a 'blind Liverpool fan' I've defended United in the past as clearly the best team in England but they are *not* better than Madrid. Madrid would be sweeping all before them had it not been for Barca. The result would have been the same had Madrid got to the Champions League final instead of Barca - United loss.



Stringer said:


> +if you seriously think Barca are one of the best teams of all time that is a media cliche.


How the fuck is it a media cliché?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> +if you seriously think Barca are one of the best teams of all time that is a media cliche.


They're the best team of the last 10-15 years by far, which automatically makes them one of the best ever. They've dominated like no team has dominated before, playing some of the greatest football you'll ever see. They've won two of the last three Champions Leagues, three titles in a row and would've won three Champs Leagues in a row had it not been for some unbelievable luck from Inter at the Nou Camp.

I can understand people being bitter at Barca, I myself don't like them and find them to be incredibly arrogant. But to deny they are one of the great teams is just foolish.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i put united as second best purely because they made the final. whether they would beat real idk.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> i put united as second best purely because they made the final. whether they would beat real idk.


They only made the final because Real met Barca at the semis. Just because a team makes the final doesn't automatically make them the second best.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Quiz time: Which club, who've been tapping up the same player for three years, are refusing to break the deadlock in the negotiations because they think it's below them?
> 
> A club who feel no need to pay the going rate because, well, they're special.
> 
> A club that believes it will get its man, on the cheap, eventually because he is in love with them just like everyone else on the planet. Or as their vice-president put it: "We have the best team in the world so we can afford to be patient."
> 
> A club that encourages its players to tap-up and unsettle targets with phrases like "step up to business class" and paints the club they are trying to lure a star away from as cruel bullies.
> 
> A club which has got into the habit of making us fall in love with the purity of their football while making us loathe their arrogant attitude to every other team in Europe, who they deem to be inferior. As Arsenal have found out yet again, with Cesc Fabregas.
> 
> Barcelona: More than a club on the pitch. But simply clubbable off it.


Brian Reade wrote this about Barca the other day and I have to agree. Great team and the best I've seen, but a horrible, arrogant club that I find impossible to like.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Brian Reade wrote this about Barca the other day and I have to agree. Great team and the best I've seen, but a horrible, arrogant club that I find impossible to like.


Even though I like Brian Reade and think he's one of the better journos out there he seems to have a bitterness towards Barca and is reluctant to hail them as one of the greatest ever.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> They only made the final because Real met Barca at the semis. Just because a team makes the final doesn't automatically make them the second best.


like i said, that's the only thing i have to go on until they play each other.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

^ No it isn't. Form a fucking opinion. 


Samee said:


> Even though I like Brian Reade and think he's one of the better journos out there he seems to have a bitterness towards Barca and is reluctant to hail them as one of the greatest ever.


He's hailed them as a truly great on the pitch many times. He just hates their off-pitch antics and I feel the same way.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Madrid > United.
> 
> To say otherwise astonishes me. And before someone calls me a 'blind Liverpool fan' I've defended United in the past as clearly the best team in England but they are *not* better than Madrid. Madrid would be sweeping all before them had it not been for Barca. The result would have been the same had Madrid got to the Champions League final instead of Barca - United loss.


whens the last time madrid got to the champions league final? united have been there 3 out of the last 4 years


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Madrid are a team of all stars who are starting to work well together. Sometimes people are fooled by the individual quality of their players whereas United work so well as a TEAM together all the time. Ozil & Ronaldo make the team truly fantastic.


that essentially. Madrid have the players, the potential but they are lacking in terms of being a cohesive team which puts them at 3 for mine.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> ^ No it isn't. Form a fucking opinion.
> 
> He's hailed them as a truly great on the pitch many times. He just hates their off-pitch antics and I feel the same way.


i did. united > real until the play. lrn2read.

just because you dont like my opinion doesnt mean i dont have one.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> that essentially. Madrid have the players, the potential but they are lacking in terms of being a cohesive team which puts them at 3 for mine.


Look at their fucking points totals over the last few seasons. They'd have won other leagues with ease. Sure they have great players but they're a great team too who are just unlucky to be up against Barca.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> whens the last time madrid got to the champions league final? united have been there 3 out of the last 4 years


Back in 2002. Since then Liverpool have reached 2 finals in 3 years, I guess that makes Liverpool better too huh?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> i did. united > real until the play. lrn2read.
> 
> just because you dont like my opinion doesnt mean i dont have one.


An actual opinion. Not just, "they got to the final so they must be second best." Football isn't black and white like that, there's room for debate. That's just a lazy cop-out because you don't have the capacity to be objective.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

how is their points tally in la liga relevent? how does racking up wins translate across the leagues? honestly try and explain that one.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

People saying Madrid aren't a team? Wut? Somehow I feel the only time people have actually watch Madrid play is against Barca. Barca made Madrid look they aren't a team but in reality Madrid are. Get a fucking clue.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> how is their points tally in la liga relevent? how does racking up wins translate across the leagues? honestly try and explain that one.


He's trying to say if it wasn't for Barca Madrid would be hailed as the best team in the world. They're incredibly unfortunate to have such a great team and have to compete with one of the greatest ever.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> An actual opinion. Not just, "they got to the final so they must be second best." Football isn't black and white like that, there's room for debate. That's just a lazy cop-out because you don't have the capacity to be objective.


:lmao ok. thanks for telling me how to form my opinion.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

They are great, probably in the top 10, but to be considered one of the greatest ever you have to be better than or equal some of the teams from the past that are out of this world and will probably never be beaten. I enjoyed watching them in 05-06 more though, maybe it was because of my naivety and didn't see how big pricks they were but I went out of my way to watch them which I won't do now.

I love watching them play, but their arrogance and their all around "prickness" of the club makes it impossible to like. The amount they cheat in games cannot be denied either.

+I wouldn't say it was a certainty that Real would beat United. 

gervinho back in France after failing to get a VISA according to the Independent. Another week for the deal to be finalised.

Drenthe coming to Arsenal and have been enquiries made apparently.

http://football-talk.co.uk/30433/samir-nasri/ - interesting.

http://gunnersphere.com/2011/07/view-from-the-sphere/arsenal-re-linked-with-torino-defender - haven't heard too much about him before.

http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/10/a-hint-that-fabregas-could-stay-at-arsenal/ - very interesting. Cesc staying?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> how is their points tally in la liga relevent? how does racking up wins translate across the leagues? honestly try and explain that one.


They've proven they are a dominant team who can beat just about any type of opponent they face, whether they play well or not. Only Barca have been able to stop them in recent years. Barca and Real are so far ahead of the rest of Europe it's ridiculous, I don't even know why people are questioning the fact they could both win any league with ease.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> People saying Madrid aren't a team? Wut? Somehow I feel the only time people have actually watch Madrid play is against Barca. Barca made Madrid look they aren't a team but in reality Madrid are. Get a fucking clue.


my god you're such a whinging muppet. get angry son.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> They are great, probably in the top 10, but to be considered one of the greatest ever you have to be better than or equal some of the teams from the past that are out of this world and will probably never be beaten. I enjoyed watching them in 05-06 more though, maybe it was because of my naivety and didn't see how big pricks they were but I went out of my way to watch them which I won't do now.
> 
> I love watching them play, but their arrogance and their all around "prickness" of the club makes it impossible to like. The amount they cheat in games cannot be denied either.
> 
> +I wouldn't say it was a certainty that Real would beat United.


I'm done.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> He's trying to say if it wasn't for Barca Madrid would be hailed as the best team in the world. They're incredibly unfortunate to have such a great team and have to compete with one of the greatest ever.


*best team in spain



MMN said:


> They've proven they are a dominant team who can beat just about any type of opponent they face, whether they play well or not. Only Barca have been able to stop them in recent years. Barca and Real are so far ahead of the rest of Europe it's ridiculous, I don't even know why people are questioning the fact they could both win any league with ease.


that still has no relevance. Barca and Madrid are way ahead in Spain, how does Madrid's tally in la liga prove they're better than United or any other side? you still haven't explained that.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I wish they'd never released Football Manager in Australia. This thread would be a much better place.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I wish they'd never released Football Manager in Australia. This thread would be a much better place.


sorry for not having your opinion. i'll make sure to check with you in future.

bloody hell.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> that still has no relevance. Barca and Madrid are way ahead in Spain, how does Madrid's tally in la liga prove they're better than United or any other side? you still haven't explained that.


It's all just rhetorical, it can obviously never be proven and it's just opinion. All I'm saying is that they're both so good that I can't see how they couldn't win in any of the other major leagues.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> my god you're such a whinging muppet. get angry son.


You're the one calling me a muppet and I'm apparently the one who's getting angry? :lmao



MMN said:


> I wish they'd never released Football Manager in Australia. This thread would be a much better place.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> whens the last time madrid got to the champions league final? united have been there 3 out of the last 4 years


This.



Rush said:


> that essentially. Madrid have the players, the potential but they are lacking in terms of being a cohesive team which puts them at 3 for mine.


Thank you. 



Rush said:


> how is their points tally in la liga relevent? how does racking up wins translate across the leagues? honestly try and explain that one.


Completely agree, La Liga is totally different to our league.



MMN said:


> They've proven they are a dominant team who can beat just about any type of opponent they face, whether they play well or not. Only Barca have been able to stop them in recent years. Barca and Real are so far ahead of the rest of Europe it's ridiculous, I don't even know why people are questioning the fact they could both win any league with ease.


fpalm

That's why Real have been embarassed in previous seasons in the CL? Only this season have they resembled a team of real quality. A team of all stars doesn't mean success.

MMN's reasoning for most things people disagreeing with him usually contains FM which has nothing to do with anything in most cases.

Samee & MMN need to stop getting all riled up over everything people disagree with.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

2 liverpool fans talking up madrid while an arsenal, liverpool and city fan talking up United. wtf happened to this thread? :side:



MMN said:


> I wish they'd never released Football Manager in Australia. This thread would be a much better place.


again, another irrelevant point. are you that bereft of any argument except "Madrid are only behind Barca thus without them they'd be best in the world"?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

We should get this thread back on track and just start posting things in ALL CAPS like used to happen in this thread. Riveting Soccer debate with clueless Aussies.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

lol, clueless.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> We should get this thread back on track and just start posting things in ALL CAPS like used to happen in this thread. Riveting Soccer debate with *clueless Aussies*.


Wow. Now I've seen it all. Because people are posting logical arguments and you respond with something about FM, that makes them clueless so you start posting your British supremacy? 

:lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> It's all just rhetorical, it can obviously never be proven and it's just opinion. All I'm saying is that they're both so good that I can't see how they couldn't win in any of the other major leagues.


No one is saying Madrid couldn't win any of the other major leagues. Thats just daft. 



Samee said:


> You're the one calling me a muppet and I'm apparently the one who's getting angry? :lmao


yes, calling someone a muppet is on the same level as angrily telling people to "get a fucking clue"


MMN, you're an embarrassment.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Fuck it, it's all rhetorical and I'm just saying my opinion...

WEST BROM ARE BETTER THAN BARCA. 

They haven't played so you can't prove to me that Barca are better? No sirree, ain't happening. Until they play each other I stand by my OPINION that West Brom are better. 

After all they have the greatest manager of all times in Roy Hodgson. 8*D


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> yes, calling someone a muppet is on the same level as angrily telling people to "get a fucking clue"


You actually think I'm angry? You don't curse when you're around your mates?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Fuck it, it's all rhetorical and I'm just saying my opinion...
> 
> WEST BROM ARE BETTER THAN BARCA.
> 
> They haven't played so you can't prove to me that Barca are better? No sirree, ain't happening. Until they play each other I stand by my OPINION that West Brom are better.
> 
> After all they have the greatest manager of all times in Roy Hodgson. 8*D


They will understand this post since it has ALL CAPS and smilies.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Fuck it, it's all rhetorical and I'm just saying my opinion...
> 
> WEST BROM ARE BETTER THAN BARCA.
> 
> They haven't played so you can't prove to me that Barca are better? No sirree, ain't happening. Until they play each other I stand by my OPINION that West Brom are better.
> 
> After all they have the greatest manager of all times in Roy Hodgson. 8*D


yes, because brom/barca is comparable to madrid/united

jesus.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i don't think you're angry. i told you to get angry. get angry son, fire up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I remember a week ago where Liverpool fans were alright, Stringer was the clown of these threads and all was right in the world.

And then Same and MNMNMNM entered.

I loved the comment about Madrid's point tally in La Liga. Great way to prove a point! A league where 3rd finishes 15+ points behind 2nd nearly every season.

Man United have been in 3 of the last 4 finals. They have beaten all types of teams and have only really been stopped by one of the best teams in history. Everyone doubted them last season and then felt foolish come the end of the season. They DESERVE to be #2 (there's a joke in there somewhere :side. 

Mourinho has made Madrid better and they will continue to improve. But they have done nothing to move Man Utd from #2 yet.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> yes, because brom/barca is comparable to madrid/united
> 
> jesus.


Hey, don't tell me how to form my opinion.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i didnt though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> i don't think you're angry. i told you to get angry. get angry son, fire up.


Oh okay.



Rush said:


> yes, calling someone a muppet is on the same level as *angrily*telling people to "get a fucking clue"


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

You lot just don't like people coming into your little circle jerk thread. I'm happy to leave the thread so you can all spunk over each other's opinions.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

MMN's previous arguments in this discussion actually deserve this:






3:15 - 4:32


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Oh okay.


semantics. 



MMN said:


> You lot just don't like people coming into your little circle jerk thread.


you just don't grip it like Kiz does.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> I remember a week ago where Liverpool fans were alright, Stringer was the clown of these threads and all was right in the world.
> 
> And then Same and MNMNMNM entered.


I'm gonna be totally honest here and say you just seem upset that other people have entered the thread and haven't agreed with every word spouted. I think that's why you've got this bitterness towards me. I don't harbour any negative feelings towards you but you've exhibited plenty towards me. Just seems like you're being terribly territorial.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> MMN's previous arguments in this discussion actually deserve this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:15 - 4:32


Coming from you? Really? I'd understand if Joel made that post seeing as he actually has some interesting things to say but for you to post that? After some of the stuff you've said in this thread?

Just... lol.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rush said:


> semantics.
> 
> 
> 
> you just don't grip it like Kiz does.


blow me you lollerpool piece of shit


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Valencia must be the third best team in the world because they come third in La Liga behind Barcelona and Real.

That's how much sense saying Madrid is the second best team in the world because they would have won La Liga if Barca wasn't there makes.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I'm gonna be totally honest here and say you just seem upset that other people have entered the thread and haven't agreed with every word spouted. I think that's why you've got this bitterness towards me. I don't harbour any negative feelings towards you but you've exhibited plenty towards me. Just seems like you're being terribly territorial.


Not true. They are like 12 Man Utd fans in here, around 5 Liverpool fans, so it's obvious people aren't always going to agree with me.

I've argued A LOT in these football threads. I've argued A LOT on other forums. It's a trait of mine.

I just get fed when I feel someone is being overly biased. And you know I feel that way towards you. And then you respond and try to make me read blocks and blocks of text. Which, I just don't bother to read.

Maybe that's a negative thing about me. But these days I prefer summaries rather than in depth posts. Especially when it's a subject I don't really care about (Hicks and Gillett for instance) and when they are 20 other posts to read in this thread and 15 in the other. That's just me though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Coming from you? Really? I'd understand if Joel made that post seeing as he actually has some interesting things to say but for you to post that? After some of the stuff you've said in this thread?
> 
> Just... lol.


This is hypocrisy at it's best after what you said on the previous page. Some of the things you have said are completely laughable. 


You said you feel Joel is upset because people have come in and disagreed with what they say but you are the exact same as what you described. If someone disagrees with you, you write an essay on something.

+if you are saying Joel has made interesting points, what is your opinion worth? You completely disagreed with everything he said yesterday and he made you look like an idiot on several occasions. So saying that you don't value your own opinion? I disagreed with Joel a lot before you came here but i ctfd and agree with a lot of what he had to say yesterday, which you completely disagreed with.

After some of the stuff you have said in the previous 5 pages or so I doubt you have seen any team pre-2000.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Valencia must be the third best team in the world because they come third in La Liga behind Barcelona and Real.
> 
> That's how much sense saying Madird is the second best team in the world because they would have won La Liga if Barca wasn't there makes.


LOL I WISH U CLULEZZ OWZZIE NEVAH GAWT FOOTBAWL MANAGAH

joel hate can gtfo.


----------



## Kun10

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

How exactly is 'Madrid would be the best team in the world if not for Barcelona' a much better argument than United's recent success? I mean, you know... ONE OF THEM ACTUALLY HAPPENED. It's like saying if United sign Sneijder and Nasri and Alexis Sanchez this transfer window they could be the best team in the world. It's irrelevant because it hasn't actually happened. 

Madrid have the potential to be one of the best teams in the world but until then, that's what it is... POTENTIAL.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I don't think Samee and I have been any more biased about Liverpool than any of you have been about your own teams. I think you just like to paint us as "typical" Liverpool fans. We've both been objective about our rivals and have praised United, Chelsea and their players fairly on a few occasions (see when we were discussing Premier League XIs). If you think we're any more biased than the rest of you then I find that laughable.

For instance, we included several United, City and Chelsea players in our XIs, both said how great we thought Rooney, for example, was. Yet you ignore all the fair points we made and say how biased we must be to pick Reina in goal, even though it's hardly outrageous to choose him at all.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

there's more than 5 Liverpool fans. me, bkb, destiny, kenny, mmn, samee, jorge suarez, chain gang soldier. thats 8 and i'm probably forgetting some.

as for the arguing, i enjoy it. If you can come up with decent arguments then its fun, its good to banter between fans etc. When your arguments invariably go to "lol wish you'd never played FM" or "oh you're australian. soccer lol" then it just gets pathetic.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Valencia must be the third best team in the world because they come third in La Liga behind Barcelona and Real.
> 
> That's how much sense saying Madird is the second best team in the world because they would have won La Liga if Barca wasn't there makes.


The point is Barca are widely regarded as the best team in the world, no? Well for the past couple of seasons Barca have racked up 99 points, Madrid 96 and Barca 96 and Madrid 92. Madrid were only 3-4 points off in both seasons. Also Madrid finished 11 and 15 points ahead of Valencia the past two seasons. Madrid with how far ahead of the rest of the league they are and how close to Barca (the best in the world) have shown why they can be regarded as 2nd best in the world. Had they met United last season (especially with Jose in charge) they would've won, no doubt in my mind. No disrespect to United but to get to the final the most impressive team they beat was Chelsea (who they are undoubtedly better than) with the other teams being Marseille and Schalke. If Madrid hadn't have met Barca in the semis they would've got to the final in my opinion.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

How does that illustrate Madrid being better than United any more than it shows how lacking in depth La Liga is? No doubt, they're a great team, but you can't point towards their point tally as an indication of them being better than United. They're playing teams United don't. They're closer to Barca than the rest of the chasing pack in Spain, but calling it a chasing pack really is a misnomer. The rest of the teams aren't near them.

It's really no more logical than saying United are better because they made the CL final. United played different teams to Madrid in the CL. Madrid play teams United don't in La Liga.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i hardly think i've been biased with city at all. i cant see us going above united or chelsea, and we'll be competing with arsenal for 3rd. if we get lucky we'll push for second.

unless you're moronic enough to think that i truly believe savic > vidic or clichy > evra/cole


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> i hardly think i've been biased with city at all. i cant see us going above united or chelsea, and we'll be competing with arsenal for 3rd. if we get lucky we'll push for second.


Well, Samee and I have both said we expect to be competing for 4th. Is that really so outrageous? It's hardly us saying THIS YEAR WILL BE OUR YEAR.

I'm not even calling you biased, I don't think you are. But I also don't think Samee and I are. Every fan favours their own team (I think it'd be strange if you didn't) but I don't feel we step over a line and become deluded. I think that's just something fans like to say about LFC supporters.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Gone for three hours and there is around 100 new responses? Fucking hell




Samee said:


> The point is Barca are widely regarded as the best team in the world, no? Well for the past couple of seasons Barca have racked up 99 points, Madrid 96 and Barca 96 and Madrid 92. Madrid were only 3-4 points off in both seasons. Also Madrid finished 11 and 15 points ahead of Valencia the past two seasons. Madrid with how far ahead of the rest of the league they are and how close to Barca (the best in the world) have shown why they can be regarded as 2nd best in the world. Had they met United last season (especially with Jose in charge) they would've won, no doubt in my mind. No disrespect to United but to get to the final the most impressive team they beat was Chelsea (who they are undoubtedly better than) with the other teams being Marseille and Schalke. If Madrid hadn't have met Barca in the semis they would've got to the final in my opinion.


That is still hardly a conclusive argument though. You can't define it down to one league, especially a league where there are only 2 clear winners each year as compared to over here where there is 4 potential winners, maybe five if we can get ourselves back into contention. Man U have prove over the years that they can make it far in damn near all competitons including Europe. Just because Real has better stars don't mean they are a better team. Man U is still clearly a better overall team than Madrid, although Madrid is not far off.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

look @ all the bandwaggoners in here.

disgraceful


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Gone for three hours and there is around 100 new responses? Fucking hell


All over a ridiculous argument too. The United fans must be disappointed - six months ago all of this crap would have been about them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Well, Samee and I have both said we expect to be competing for 4th. Is that really so outrageous? It's hardly us saying THIS YEAR WILL BE OUR YEAR.


no, i fully expect liverpool to be up there. if not further.

the turn around under kenny has been nothing short of amazing imo. he took a team that was in the relegation zone to the brink of europe. henderson will add to the midfield, and be the successor to gerrard. better to spend the money on him now, instead of risking him have a brilliant season at sunderland and get snapped up by someone else. the criticism of the henderson signing (especially by united fans) was ridiculous. adam for 7 mil is comparative to clichy's signing, strengthening an area. he's a good player, and will again provide depth.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> unless you're moronic enough to think that i truly believe savic > vidic or clichy > evra/cole


wait, you don't?


Also why is the transfer thread the one which always descends into pointless arguments. 

oh and Utd > Madrid


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Gone for three hours and there is around 100 new responses? Fucking hell
> 
> That is still hardly a conclusive argument though. You can't define it down to one league, especially a league where there are only 2 clear winners each year as compared to over here where there is 4 potential winners, maybe five if we can get ourselves back into contention. Man U have prove over the years that they can make it far in damn near all competitons including Europe. Just because Real has better stars don't mean they are a better team. Man U is still clearly a better overall team than Madrid, although Madrid is not far off.


The thread was slow before shit got real and people started comparing Madrid to everyone.

I agree with Kun who popped up before. Madrid have the POTENTIAL to be one of the best teams in the world, but all it is now is potential. Comparing points tallies in DIFFERENT leagues is completely laughable as all leagues are different and the EPL is a much harder league with a wider variety of opponents, and a tougher schedule AND different weather conditions. It's not all about the individual quality of the team.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> I just get fed when I feel someone is being overly biased. And you know I feel that way towards you. And then you respond and try to make me read blocks and blocks of text. Which, I just don't bother to read.


You accuse me of being so overly biased and then when I show you I'm not, you say you won't read it. How does that make you look?



Stringer said:


> This is hypocrisy at it's best after what you said on the previous page. Some of the things you have said are completely laughable.
> 
> 
> You said you feel Joel is upset because people have come in and disagreed with what they say but you are the exact same as what you described. If someone disagrees with you, you write an essay on something.
> 
> +*if you are saying Joel has made interesting points, what is your opinion worth? You completely disagreed with everything he said yesterday and he made you look like an idiot on several occasions. So saying that you don't value your own opinion?* I disagreed with Joel a lot before you came here but i ctfd and agree with a lot of what he had to say yesterday, which you completely disagreed with.
> 
> After some of the stuff you have said in the previous 5 pages or so I doubt you have seen any team pre-2000.


I'm saying I respect Joel more than you because I think he makes better points than you. I can disagree with someone and respect some of their points at the same time, that doesn't mean I don't value my own opinion.

Also I don't see why you're defending Joel so much:


Joel said:


> I remember a week ago where Liverpool fans were alright, *Stringer was the clown of these threads* and all was right in the world.


Oh and I didn't reply to the rest of your post not because 'you've outdone me' or anything, I honestly don't think you're worth it.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

At the end of the day, I came in here to talk about football not to have arguments. I just feel like you lot try to pick holes and start arguments every time Samee and me, in particular, make a post. I went too far with the Aussie stuff and I will apologise for that, but I also feel like you've hardly been great towards us either.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

No one seems to be changing their stance on Madrid/United so it's pointless to argue it further. I just hope Madrid draw United in the Champions League next season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I'm saying I respect Joel more than you because I think he makes better points than you. I can disagree with someone and respect some of their points at the same time, that doesn't mean I don't value my own opinion.
> 
> Also I don't see why you're defending Joel so much:


What you quoted from Joel was why you were being hypocritical :lmao. 

The only reason you don't like me is because I laughed at you for saying Liverpool were going to challenge for the title an' all that which is laughable.

You say you don't like media cliches, when applied to Liverpool but you use them ALL the time when talking about other teams. THAT is why you appear biased.










@MMN: I'm not an Aussie but I still thougt it was way over the top.

@Kiz, not sure if the above post was serious. henderson is gerrard's successor?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> joel hate can gtfo.


I have a tear in my eye right now 



MMN said:


> I don't think Samee and I have been any more biased about Liverpool than any of you have been about your own teams. I think you just like to paint us as "typical" Liverpool fans. We've both been objective about our rivals and have praised United, Chelsea and their players fairly on a few occasions (see when we were discussing Premier League XIs). If you think we're any more biased than the rest of you then I find that laughable.
> 
> For instance, we included several United, City and Chelsea players in our XIs, both said how great we thought Rooney, for example, was. Yet you ignore all the fair points we made and say how biased we must be to pick Reina in goal, even though it's hardly outrageous to choose him at all.


What started me off with the bias talk was not because you put your players in the team, but that you thought any keeper was close to VDS that season. Admittedly, I didn't really explain why I thought he was by far better, but Samee sure did explain why he thought Reina was as good. But as usual, it was a post that had more words than a dictionary, and it was 2am in the morning (how does he type so much as early in the morning as that?!), so I said forget that. Again, it's a negative on my part.



Rush said:


> there's more than 5 Liverpool fans. me, bkb, destiny, kenny, mmn, samee, jorge suarez, chain gang soldier. thats 8 and i'm probably forgetting some.


I try to forget they are so many :side:

But when Torres scores at Anfield this season, I'll be sure to remember all of you 8*D



Samee said:


> You accuse me of being so overly biased and then when I show you I'm not, you say you won't read it. How does that make you look?


Either lazy, or just don't give a shit what you say? You can pick which one. I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Never thought people would get mocked for posting decent, detailed, long posts. Blimey.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> The only reason you don't like me is because I laughed at you for saying Liverpool were going to challenge for the title an' all that which is laughable.


No, it's not. And I'm not about to list all the reasons why I don't like you.



> You say you don't like media cliches, when applied to Liverpool but you use them ALL the time when talking about other teams. THAT is why you appear biased.


You're honestly just not worth it. 

Spin it whatever way you want mate to make yourself look and feel better, I don't care mate.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> I try to forget they are so many :side:
> 
> *But when Torres scores at Anfield this season, I'll be sure to remember all of you 8*D*


You mean when SUAREZ rapes your defence


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> What you quoted from Joel was why you were being hypocritical :lmao.
> 
> The only reason you don't like me is because I laughed at you for saying Liverpool were going to challenge for the title an' all that which is laughable.
> 
> You say you don't like media cliches, when applied to Liverpool but you use them ALL the time when talking about other teams. THAT is why you appear biased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MMN: I'm not an Aussie but I still thougt it was way over the top.
> 
> @Kiz, not sure if the above post was serious. henderson is gerrard's successor?


i would assume that henderson will be groomed as a successor to gerrard. if it does eventuate or if it doesnt idk, i have no idea what liverpool are planning for their midfield. but i quite like henderson and i think he can step up.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> What started me off with the bias talk was not because you put your players in the team, but that you thought any keeper was close to VDS that season. Admittedly, I didn't really explain why I thought he was by far better, but Samee sure did explain why he thought Reina was as good. But as usual, it was a post that had more words than a dictionary, and it was 2am in the morning (how does he type so much as early in the morning as that?!), so I said forget that. Again, it's a negative on my part.


First of all, I never even mentioned VDS and if you check my posts you will see that. Second of all, the team wasn't based on last season it was just in general. VDS was the best keeper last season but I feel over the last 5 years that Reina has been the best goalkeeper in the world and that is why I chose him. Not to mention that VDS is retired now and I wouldn't choose a retired player.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> What started me off with the bias talk was not because you put your players in the team, but that you thought any keeper was close to VDS that season. Admittedly, I didn't really explain why I thought he was by far better, but Samee sure did explain why he thought Reina was as good. But as usual, it was a post that had more words than a dictionary, and it was 2am in the morning (how does he type so much as early in the morning as that?!), so I said forget that. Again, it's a negative on my part.
> 
> Either lazy, or just don't give a shit what you say? You can pick which one. I'm a nice guy.


After all this the only thing you have to cling onto is that my posts are too detailed and in-depth?

Fine.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> No, it's not. And I'm not about to list all the reasons why I don't like you.
> 
> You're honestly just not worth it.
> 
> Spin it whatever way you want mate to make yourself look and feel better, I don't care mate.


Because that was what I was trying to do. 

You just can't take it lightly when someone disagrees with you.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> After all this the only thing you have to cling onto is that my posts are too detailed and in-depth?
> 
> Fine.


Guide to Sports posting:


Throwaway statement.
Something in all caps.
Throw in a lol, lulz or lolz. Maybe a lollerpool.
Post a couple of nice smilies. Maybe a 8*D or :lmao


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Never thought people would get mocked for posting decent, detailed, long posts. Blimey.


I guess I should just stick to 8*D :lmao CARROLLOL 8*D :lmao CECH HAS A PLASTIC HEAD 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> @Kiz, not sure if the above post was serious. henderson is gerrard's successor?


You'll believe it in a couple of years. 8*D

Even if it was a lot of money, I'm still rapt with the Henderson signing. Young, English and thus less likely to go abroad in the future, creates a lot of scoring opportunities (I read some stat about this that had him right up there for scoring chances created over the past season or so - can't quite remember what it is now, so you'll have to take my word for it), knows how to get into scoring positions, has the ability to finish and can play both out wide or in the middle comfortably. Granted, he's young and a little inconsistent, but I really like what I've seen from him. Working with a guy like Gerrard is only going to help him, and I think that when Gerrard does eventually move on, he'll be the one to step up and take his place as our gun midfielder.

Fuck this thread moves fast. I only just quoted this post, and now it's ten or so replies back.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

@MMN & Samee - not bkb - the sane liverpool fan.

Let it go. Seriously.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Luka Modric claims Tottenham chairman Daniel Levy threatened to leave him sat in the stands if he pushed for a move away from the club.
> 
> The Croatian midfielder has been the subject of sustained interest from Chelsea this summer, with the Blues tabling a £22million bid at one stage.
> 
> Spurs have made it clear that they will not be sanctioning a sale, especially to a Premier League rival, and rejected the Blues' offer out of hand.
> 
> They have also held talks with Modric regarding his future, with it hoped that they can convince him to ignore the speculation and focus on his duties at White Hart Lane.
> 
> The 25-year-old claims that he has been left with little option other than to accept that stance, with Levy having backtracked on previous claims that he would be prepared to discuss a deal.
> 
> "I reminded the chairman of our gentleman's agreement when we were in Dubrovnik last summer and I agreed a contract extension with Tottenham," Modric told Croatian newspaper Sportske Novosti.
> 
> "At that time, I had an open chat with Levy - that if a bigger club came in with a concrete offer, we would consider it and agree the best solution for all concerned.
> 
> "Now Levy doesn't want to talk to me and said there is no possibility that I can leave Spurs. He threatened me - he said if I didn't accept the club's stance, they would make me sit on the bench or in the stands."
> 
> Levy held crisis talks with Modric last week and reported immediately afterwards that the player would remain at White Hart Lane, but the former Dinamo Zagreb man has a different view on the success of the discussions.
> 
> "A lot has been published in the press about the meeting with Levy, who gave the public a twisted account of what happened," he added.
> 
> "I must say that I am genuinely disappointed about what Levy said to me. He didn't care about what I was telling him. It only convinced me further that I was right to consider moving on to another club.
> 
> "I hope that eventually he will understand the situation and that we will reach an agreement and go our separate ways in an appropriate manner."
> 
> Modric maintains that joining Chelsea would be a 'dream' for him, adding: "There is no doubt that Chelsea want me - they sent a concrete offer to Tottenham.
> 
> "I know that the new Chelsea boss (Andre Villas-Boas) said he wants me in his team. Of course I am flattered by this interest in me - it's a club that all players dream of joining, fighting for every competition available.
> 
> "It wasn't a snap decision - I talked a long time with my family and people whose opinions I respect. I thought about it, weighed it all up, and finally decided this was the best option."


interesting

PATTY KISBORNO extends his contract at leeds for 2 more years.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> You just can't take it lightly when someone disagrees with you.


I've bowed out in arguments numerous times since arriving. Either you weren't paying attention or have chosen to forget.

This is the last time I'll be replying to you concerning this, you can reply trying to get the last word, I don't care.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Sky Sports News have just said that Liverpool will try to seal a deal for Stewart Downing by tomorrow.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

All Arsenal fans can breathe a sigh of relief now. Not that he is absolutely awful but we simply don't have that kind of money to spend on essentially a squad player when Juan Mata can be bought for an extra 5.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You'll believe it in a couple of years. 8*D
> 
> Even if it was a lot of money, I'm still rapt with the Henderson signing. Young, English and thus less likely to go abroad in the future, creates a lot of scoring opportunities (I read some stat about this that had him right up there for scoring chances created over the past season or so - can't quite remember what it is now, so you'll have to take my word for it), knows how to get into scoring positions, has the ability to finish and can play both out wide or in the middle comfortably. Granted, he's young and a little inconsistent, but I really like what I've seen from him. Working with a guy like Gerrard is only going to help him, and I think that when Gerrard does eventually move on, he'll be the one to step up and take his place as our gun midfielder.
> 
> Fuck this thread moves fast. I only just quoted this post, and now it's ten or so replies back.


Not sure if he will be as good as Gerrard was for sure but he is one to watch. People just forget that he is only 20 years old. At 21 Juve sold Henry and said he had no real potential. Look how he turned out. Even Ronlado wasn't as good as he is today when Man U signed him a few years back. He still has a lot of time to grow and could prove to be well worth the £20m. who knows.




MMN said:


> Sky Sports News have just said that Liverpool will try to seal a deal for Stewart Downing by tomorrow.


Damn. Ahh well didn't really want him but hopefully he can silence any doubts Liverpool fans or any fans out there have and prove to be worth it.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

yeah, it would be disastrous to have to honour your contract modric


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> interesting


Levy is being an idiot. Modric clearly wants out so what's the point in forcing the lad to stay? Slap a price-tag on the lad at least. Spurs are in a position where they can reinvest all the money back into the squad so they should just sell Modric seeing as he so desperately wants to leave.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Misread. I'm stupid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Laughable. He's not awful at all and if you'd watched him even once last season you'd know that.


fpalm When did I say he was awful? Just another example of you leaping out to argue as soon as a negative word is used in a different context.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Levy is being an idiot. Modric clearly wants out so what's the point in forcing the lad to stay? Slap a price-tag on the lad at least. Spurs are in a position where they can reinvest all the money back into the squad so they should just sell Modric seeing as he so desperately wants to leave.


Levy is right. Modric signed a 5-year deal and he can fucking honour it. I'm sick of the player power in football. He's at a good team on very good money and they don't have to sell him if he wants to leave.

Players are so fucking greedy now. Even 5th place and £75k p/w isn't enough anymore. Ridiculous.



Stringer said:


> fpalm When did I say he was awful? Just another example of you leaping out to argue as soon as a negative word is used in a different context.


Misread it. For once I will apologise.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not sure if he will be as good as Gerrard was for sure


Henderson will never reach the heights of Steven Gerrard at his peak. He will be his replacement, but will never be as good. Of course I'd love to be proven wrong on that point but I seriously doubt it ever happening.

Gerrard is arguably the best player in our history, at the very least claiming #2 in our history.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Henderson will never reach the heights of Steven Gerrard at his peak. He will be his replacement, but will never be as good. Of course I'd love to be proven wrong on that point but I seriously doubt it ever happening.
> 
> *Gerrard is arguably the best player in our history*, at the very least claiming #2 in our history.


That is a very, very, very, very, very bold statement, if you'll pardon the pun


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not sure if he will be as good as Gerrard was for sure but he is one to watch. People just forget that he is only 20 years old. At 21 Juve sold Henry and said he had no real potential. Look how he turned out. Even Ronlado wasn't as good as he is today when Man U signed him a few years back. He still has a lot of time to grow and could prove to be well worth the £20m. who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn. Ahh well didn't really want him but hopefully he can silence any doubts Liverpool fans or any fans out there have and prove to be worth it.


Yeah, not saying he'll be as good, but I believe he'll be the guy to take his spot. Hopefully he does develop into someone as good though.

Can't say I care about the Modric saga. I honestly thought the guy would have shown more commitment to Spurs, but loyalty does seem dead in most parts of football.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Levy is right. Modric signed a 5-year deal and he can fucking honour it. I'm sick of the player power in football. He's at a good team on very good money and they don't have to sell him if he wants to leave.
> 
> Players are so fucking greedy now. Even 5th place and £75k p/w isn't enough anymore. Ridiculous.


Yep, see what you're saying and totally get it and in an ideal world that'd be the case but in reality what's the point in keeping an unhappy player? Especially such an important one. You should have players who want to play for you. Threatening to put Modric in the stands is crazy when you could potentially get near £35m for him. By putting the transfer off for a year and maybe limiting his playing time, his value will drop a load.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> That is a very, very, very, very, very bold statement.


I'd agree. He and Kenny are the #1 and #2, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Levy is right. Modric signed a 5-year deal and he can fucking honour it. I'm sick of the player power in football. He's at a good team on very good money and they don't have to sell him if he wants to leave.
> 
> Players are so fucking greedy now. Even 5th place and £75k p/w isn't enough anymore. Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Misread it. For once I will apologise.


Need to remember though football is a job at the end of the day. If you had a contact with a company and someone came to you and said "we can offer you more money with better job oppertunities to do the exact same job here" would you pass it up? Plus what good is keeping someone who doesn't want to be at the company. Makes no real sense.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> That is a very, very, very, very, very bold statement.


*"Arguably"*.

And I know it's a bold statement, I've had to argue it with many Liverpool fans. At the very least Steven Gerrard is our second greatest ever player and greatest player to ever come out of Liverpool. In my opinion, had Gerrard played in the teams Kenny did, it would be unquestionable who the better player is. I love Kenny to bits, but Gerrard at his peak is something else.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Need to remember though football is a job at the end of the day. If you had a contact with a company and someone came to you and said "we can offer you more money with better job oppertunities to do the exact same job here" would you pass it up? Plus what good is keeping someone who doesn't want to be at the company. Makes no real sense.


It's not "just a job" though, is it? If players really think that (and it seems many do nowadays) then football really is going down the shitter.

If it was a normal office job, I probably would. But football is different.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i'd love to see henderson be a success. nothing better than seeing a club have confidence in a young guy and then being rewarded because of it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










Holy shit. Samir. This is worth the post just for Song looking all fly an' shit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> It's not "just a job" though, is it? If players really think that (and it seems many do nowadays) then football really is going down the shitter.
> 
> If it was a normal office job, I probably would. But football is different.


Football for them is essentially a job for the most part though nowadays. Unless you have some sort of emotional connection the club like You had family that played there or you supported them growing up or something then it is essentially a way to make a living.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Jordan's got all the tools and its just a case of showcasing it on a regular basis. If Kenny can make him play at his top level all the time then 20 million is a steal IMO. When he was on top form for us last year, he was ridiculous. But then the weeks after he'd be almost anonymous


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Football for them is essentially a job for the most part though nowadays. Unless you have some sort of emotional connection the club like You had family that played there or you supported them growing up or something then it is essentially a way to make a living.


Makes me sad to acknowledge that you're right. I hate what football has become.

Just a job to the player, but not to the fans who have an emotional attachment to the employer (club) and the employees (players).


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> But then the weeks after he'd be almost anonymous


Which is acceptable at his age.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Ooooooh big news is coming. Jimmy Rice, the news editor of LiverpoolFC.tv just posted this:

JimmyRiceWriter Jimmy Rice 
A statement will be posted on Liverpoolfc.tv at 3.30pm.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Ooooooh big news is coming. Jimmy Rice, the news editor of LiverpoolFC.tv just posted this:
> 
> JimmyRiceWriter Jimmy Rice
> A statement will be posted on Liverpoolfc.tv at 3.30pm.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Just about the stadium:
http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/lfc-statement-on-stadium



Still, developments on that front though.

Fuck the Liverpool City Council for being such twats about this. Isn't the man who is responsible for this a Blue or something?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> Jordan's got all the tools and its just a case of showcasing it on a regular basis. If Kenny can make him play at his top level all the time then 20 million is a steal IMO. When he was on top form for us last year, he was ridiculous. But then the weeks after he'd be almost anonymous


Completely agreed. I actually watched a ridiculous amount of Sunderland games last year compared to other teams outside of Liverpool. Too much love for Gyan, Henderson, Bent and Welbeck over here. With that said, with the names that have left since the start of last season, I probably won't be watching so many this season.



Samee said:


> Which is acceptable at his age.


Pretty much. It's to be expected at this stage of his career.



MMN said:


> Ooooooh big news is coming. Jimmy Rice, the news editor of LiverpoolFC.tv just posted this:
> 
> JimmyRiceWriter Jimmy Rice
> A statement will be posted on Liverpoolfc.tv at 3.30pm.


Better not be about them touching down in China or something along those lines.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Liverpool FC today made clear its frustration at the obstacles facing the potential re-development of Anfield.
> 
> 
> The Club has been comprehensively exploring all options open to it in terms of new stadium development or expansion, which has included a study into the refurbishment of both its Main and Anfield Road Stands to increase capacity beyond 60,000 seats.
> 
> Managing Director Ian Ayre said: "In the nine months since the new ownership, an enormous amount of work has been undertaken in conjunction with leading architects, consultants, other industry experts and with Liverpool City Council to explore the building of a new stadium as well as exploring a refurbishment solution that could deliver the necessary growth in capacity, whilst maintaining the heritage and atmosphere that make Anfield uniquely Liverpool FC. However, with land/property acquisition, environmental and statutory issues creating barriers to our ambition, it looks increasingly unlikely there is any way we can move forward on a refurbishment of Anfield unless there are significant changes in those areas."
> 
> Commenting further on the options open to the Club, Ayre explained: "In terms of a Stanley Park stadium versus redevelopment, there is absolutely no question that a refurbishment of Anfield would come at a significantly lower cost than a new build. A new stadium of course also has its merits, being modern, more functional, and easier to construct. However, a new 60,000 capacity ground also comes at a significantly higher price, while at the same time only delivering roughly the same amount of revenue as a refurbishment of Anfield - with both options offering an uplift of approximately 16,000 seats each."
> 
> Added Ayre: "It's disappointing that based on where we are at the moment, we seem to be unable to press on with the more viable economic option of a refurbishment, but we remain committed to finding the best possible long-term solution. We already have a very healthy dialogue in place with several leading brands regarding naming rights for a new stadium, but like every major deal we have ever done, that just takes time to explore in full. We also have ongoing discussions with various parties around the financing of either facility. Our challenge now is to try to find a way to bring all of those elements together in a solution that is in the best interests of Liverpool Football Club and its fans.
> 
> "We are mindful that supporters have been promised a solution in the past and have been disappointed, and also that local residents would like to know what direction we are headed in. However, just like any other business, we can only proceed as and when we are clear on all elements and we will not be forced to make a decision that is not in the best long-term interests of our club and we will not make any promises to our fans that we cannot keep. We will continue to work diligently on this project and keep our fans informed of any progress."
> 
> Council leader Joe Anderson said: "We recognise that Liverpool FC need to make the right decision on the stadium options, and it is crucial that it is not only the right one for the club but also for local residents.
> 
> "We fully appreciate that the new owners have made real progress over the past nine months since they took over, and we will continue to support what they are trying to deliver. However, it is unfortunately the reality that the debate and discussions over a new stadium have gone on for many years, causing a great deal of frustration and uncertainty within the local community.
> 
> "Although we are fully supportive of the club, we can't ignore the fact that the clock is and has been ticking, and people need certainty about the development.
> 
> "We will do what we can to continue to help the club, and I can reassure people that we will be pressing for a decision as soon as is practically possible that will benefit Liverpool FC and deliver the much needed regeneration that the area so badly needs."


Looks like a new stadium is on the cards.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Looks like a new stadium is on the cards.


Yep and it's gonna be called the Cillit Bang Arena or something. 

Hurts but if it helps us start winning shit again I'll get over it.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Yep and it's gonna be called the Cillit Bang Arena or something.
> 
> Hurts but if it helps us start winning shit again I'll get over it.


The Carlsberg Arena. Probably the best football stadium in the world.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Which is acceptable at his age.


Like I've said most our fans were responsible for pressuring him too much. Which is why I think him moving will be good in the long run.



BkB Hulk said:


> Completely agreed. I actually watched a ridiculous amount of Sunderland games last year compared to other teams outside of Liverpool. Too much love for Gyan, Henderson, Bent and Welbeck over here. With that said, with the names that have left since the start of last season, I probably won't be watching so many this season.


Fergie might give us Welbeck back if he thinks he'd benefit from more game time I've been hearing, he'll check him out on their tour, forget where its at. I'd adore Welbeck back, him and Gyan were superb last year, our best front two I'd say. 

Gyan's a better team player than Bent, so that and the money we got for him helped me get over it I guess. Plus Sessegnon showed signs of a partnership forming playing off Gyan as the main man. 

I'm apprehensive about this year because I honestly don't know how we'll line up or how the signings will adapt. I'm still expecting at least 10th place though at least; Bruce said he wants a couple more players in too, so that might go up still.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> The Carlsberg Arena. Probably the best football stadium in the world.


Could work. Or, The WARRIOR Stadium.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yay - at least other fans can realise how much you have to forfeit for a new stadium. Wenger was a magician for pulling it off.


http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/10/a-hint-that-fabregas-could-stay-at-arsenal/

That was probbaly lost in the Madrid thing. As was Song looking like one cool motherfucker with Nasri :side:

http://justarsenal.com/wenger-chooses-per-mertesacker-over-gary-cahill/8805

Would much rather Mertesacker than Cahill.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Glad Modric has come out to openly criticize Levy, and make it clear he wants to sign with Chelsea. I still have hopes we can bring him in this summer.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Tottenham should do what Arsenal did with Fabregas and just refuse to sell him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I would sell Modric now - Levy is being a dick. Modric is clearly unhappy but he just wants to save face.

Have someone sit on the bench or 30-40 million?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I would sell Modric now - Levy is being a dick. Modric is clearly unhappy but he just wants to save face.
> 
> Have someone sit on the bench or 30-40 million?


So, he shouldn't have signed a 5-year contract then. Tottenham pay him handsomely and if they don't want to sell him, tough shit. Modric is a whiney bitch who doesn't know the meaning of the word 'respect.'


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

modric is at fault for signing a 5 year contract
tottenham dont want to strengthen a team above them
modric is such an integral part to the team
tottenham dont have a truckload of money for a replacement, 30 mil might not even be enough to get a replacement as good as modric


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Tottenham should just say to Chelsea "fine, he's yours for £40m." See what they do then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Handsomely? He's on 35k a week or something which is peanuts for a player of his quality. He isn't respectful but what do you expect from the modern day footballer? I admit signing a 4 year contract was nonsensical as they are just not going to compete for the top 4.

@kiz, why would Tottenham be bothered about strengthening Chelsea? None are competing with each other and Modric will try and force a move so he will be sat on the bench. Why bother?

I'm as sick of player power as the next guy but I don't see the benefit of keeping him and him not having his heart in it at all.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Handsomely? He's on 35k a week or something which is peanuts for a player of his quality. He isn't respectful but what do you expect from the modern day footballer? I admit signing a 4 year contract was nonsensical as they are just not going to compete for the top 4.


£35k a week? I don't believe that. Can't see him being on less than £60k.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

because they're 2 top teams fighting in the premier division. while we might not think it, arry's aim is obviously to win the premier league. if someone like milan or barca wanted him i reckon he would be gone if they made an offer of about 30 mil.

plus chelsea arent doing themselves any favours offering a measly 22 mil.

from all reports it is 35k a week. bale was on similar before they offered him a contract to keep him away from other clubs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> modric is at fault for signing a 5 year contract
> tottenham dont want to strengthen a team above them
> modric is such an integral part to the team
> tottenham dont have a truckload of money for a replacement, 30 mil might not even be enough to get a replacement as good as modric


Can't disagree with that. Although, it will be hard to keep an unhappy player. Villa did do it with Barry the season before he went to City though and he did perform well.

Of course after saying all of this, I hope we can somehow push the deal through. But Levy's ego is on the line here, so it is still unlikely.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah, I laughed my ass off at the 22 mil offer, and the subsequent defences by the Chelsea fans for it.

@MMN, someone said last week he is only on 35k a week.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> £35k a week? I don't believe that. Can't see him being on less than £60k.


Hes on £50k a week at the moment and if he signs again, will go up to £80k a week. But i still cant see him staying.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If Modric is on £35k then I can understand him wanting a pay-rise, but still, I think he's being very disrespectful to Tottenham considering he was nothing before he moved to them. Plus it's not like Spurs are in the shitter and he should be desperate to get out of there, they barely missed out on 4th last season and have a great squad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Can't disagree with that. Although, it will be hard to keep an unhappy player. Villa did do it with Barry the season before he went to City though and he did perform well.
> 
> Of course after saying all of this, I hope we can somehow push the deal through. But Levy's ego is on the line here, so it is still unlikely.


it will be difficult to hold onto him, and probably 80% of the time, the player gets his way. however, it also sounds like levy wont budge from their evaluation, and so he shouldn't. 

i'd say it's more than likely that chelsea will get him, they just need to make the right offer.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It's not really a surprise that Levy is tight with money :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I can see Chelsea bumping up to 40 mil for Modric definitely. Didn't we do 50 for Pastore?

I think when players know they are good they just might want Champions League football, which may be the reason why Modric wants to leave so soon.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> I can Chelsea bumping up to 40 mil for Modric definitely. Didn't we do 50 for Pastore?
> 
> I think when players know they are good they just might want Champions League football, which may be the reason why Modric wants to leave so soon.


If you'd bid £50m for Pastore then he'd be a Chelsea player right now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> I can Chelsea bumping up to 40 mil for Modric definitely. Didn't we do 50 for Pastore?
> 
> I think when players know they are good they just might want Champions League football, which may be the reason why Modric wants to leave so soon.


unless pastore is the biggest secret signing of the summer, no.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I swear I read that Chelsea and some other clubs met Pastore's fee. Unless I got the fee totally wrong.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Palermo would accept £40m for Pastore imo, so if you'd bid £50m for him he'd be at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> So, he shouldn't have signed a 5-year contract then. Tottenham pay him handsomely and if they don't want to sell him, tough shit. Modric is a whiney bitch who doesn't know the meaning of the word 'respect.'


One quick thing about this whole "respect" thing. I just see it as an excuse really to have a go at a good player wanting to leave. The whole footballing system right now is built on disrespect. Not only from players but from managers, owners & Fans. Look at someone like Bendtner, He requested to move and no one really batted an eyelid yet Modric does the same and he is disrespectful? Same with Nasri He does it and he is disrespectful? Even Carroll, when we signed him apparently he didn't want to leave but was forced out by the owners. Even when Xabi left us a few years back he was loyal and then got betryaed by Benetiz because Benitez wanted someone else. Whole system is based on disrespect really. Even if a shitty player said he wanted to stay loyal to the club the fans would probably tell him to GTFO but then if he was good and said he wanted to leave he would be disrespectful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

the difference between bendtner and modric is that he is a required player. bendtner is being allowed to leave.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Fair enough but still if he said he wanted to stay the fans would probably tell him go go away. No real respect there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> One quick thing about this whole "respect" thing. I just see it as an excuse really to have a go at a good player wanting to leave. The whole footballing system right now is built on disrespect. Not only from players but from managers, owners & Fans. Look at someone like Bendtner, He requested to move and no one really batted an eyelid yet Modric does the same and he is disrespectful? Same with Nasri He does it and he is disrespectful? Even Carroll, when we signed him apparently he didn't want to leave but was forced out by the owners. Even when Xabi left us a few years back he was loyal and then got betryaed by Benetiz because Benitez wanted someone else. Whole system is based on disrespect really. Even if a shitty player said he wanted to stay loyal to the club the fans would probably tell him to GTFO but then if he was good and said he wanted to leave he would be disrespectful.


Bendtner has never been respectful to Arsenal and is clearly out for himself. If an average player wants to stay at a big club it isn't viable as you need quality players in every position. Nasri is different as he is very important to the team and is just willing to walk out for money. That is disrespectful to the club.

I get what you're saying though and I love loyalty in football. Rosicky said he wants to stay and fans are unhappy because he simply isn't good enough atm for the club.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> 19.46 - Reports in France suggest that Paris Saint-Germain are looking to complete the signing of Nicolas Anelka as soon as possible, offering €8m.


Hope it goes through. We have a good amount of forwards at the moment, and Anelka can get first team football elsewhere now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

:lmao @ Pastore 50 mil price tag. Ridiculous.

I would want Anelka shipped off soon aswell, if I was a Chelsea fan.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Yay - at least other fans can realise how much you have to forfeit for a new stadium. Wenger was a magician for pulling it off.
> 
> 
> http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/10/a-hint-that-fabregas-could-stay-at-arsenal/
> 
> That was probbaly lost in the Madrid thing. As was Song looking like one cool motherfucker with Nasri :side:
> 
> http://justarsenal.com/wenger-chooses-per-mertesacker-over-gary-cahill/8805
> 
> *Would much rather Mertesacker than Cahill.*


Really? id rather the PL experience of Cahill at the moment. 

Bendtner is talking to Hamburg, Benfica and Roma. Rumors are Theo will be played through the middle this year. I feel like doing cartwheels around my room 8*D Wenger finally listens to him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Hope it goes through. We have a good amount of forwards at the moment, and Anelka can get first team football elsewhere now.





Stringer said:


> :lmao @ Pastore 50 mil price tag. Ridiculous.
> 
> I would want Anelka shipped off soon aswell, if I was a Chelsea fan.


Aye. He's been a good player for the club, but he has demonstrated many times that he is not a man for the big moments.

Really hope he has a good ending to his career though. Just not at Chelsea


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

le sulk is a twat :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> Really? id rather the PL experience of Cahill at the moment.
> 
> Bendtner is talking to Hamburg, Benfica and Roma. Rumors are Theo will be played through the middle this year. I feel like doing cartwheels around my room 8*D Wenger finally listens to him.


Cahill is good but Mertesacker comes much cheaper without a drop in quality really.

Theo being played down the middle could be an absolute revelation. His finishing last season was absolutely deadly at times, he isn't the biggest but I could see him as a an AMF or a support striker bombing into the box. His best feature isn't his crossing and it never will be so playing him down the middle is the right choice. I really don't see why a lot of Arsenal fans seem to dislike him, I was very impressed by him last season and am quite frankly sick of the cliche that he doesn't have a "footballing brain".


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

8 mil for anelka?

:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> le sulk is a twat :side:


He was an idiot to leave Arsenal. But I think he always says that he regrets it and that he was misled by his agent (his brother).


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Cahill is good but Mertesacker comes much cheaper without a drop in quality really.
> 
> Theo being played down the middle could be an absolute revelation. His finishing last season was absolutely deadly at times, he isn't the biggest but I could see him as a an AMF or a support striker bombing into the box. His best feature isn't his crossing and it never will be so playing him down the middle is the right choice. I really don't see why a lot of Arsenal fans seem to dislike him, I was very impressed by him last season and am quite frankly sick of the cliche that he doesn't have a "footballing brain".


I agree with the Mertesacker comment but i want a CB with PL experience this time. I feel the exact same about Theo and cannot wait to see him play through the middle if Wenger does play him there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

the fact that i've seen 7 mil thrown around for mertesacker as an evaluation has me wondering why he's still at bremen.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Overrated said:


> I agree with the Mertesacker comment but i want a CB with PL experience this time. I feel the exact same about Theo and cannot wait to see him play through the middle if Wenger does play him there.


Theo could give us an extra option down the middle, instead of playing a silky passing game we could just get him to run at the opposition's defence and join up with RVP.

Considering Gervinho is joining and Cesc & Nasri are staying we have a formiddable first 11 WITHOUT additions.

Szczesny

Sagna -- Vermaelen -- Djourou/Kozzer -- Gibbs

Gervinho -- Cesc -- Wilshere -- Nasri
Walcott

RVP​

Don't get me wet over possible signings going in there 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Since when are Cesc and Nasri staying?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

left back is probably the area that looks weakest, and a strong defender (like metresacker) alongside tv5, but you would assume that team would be competitive 9 times out of 10. also need a back up striker if (when) rvp gets injured.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/10/a-hint-that-fabregas-could-stay-at-arsenal/

Far from convincing but two small hints there. I still expect Nasri to go although I wouldn't be surprised if he signed a new contract at all if we offer 110k a week. All the rumours contradict themselves so evidently no-one knows what is going on atm.

@Kiz, Mertesacker, Cissokho & Benzema would be lovely. Even musings Bendtner could be used in a swap deal for Mertesacker.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Theo could give us an extra option down the middle, instead of playing a silky passing game we could just get him to run at the opposition's defence and join up with RVP.
> 
> Considering Gervinho is joining and Cesc & Nasri are staying we have a formiddable first 11 WITHOUT additions.
> 
> Szczesny
> 
> Sagna -- Vermaelen -- Djourou/Kozzer -- Gibbs
> 
> Gervinho -- Random French Kid -- Wilshere -- Downing
> Walcott
> 
> RVP​
> 
> Don't get me wet over possible signings going in there 8*D


Fixed that for you :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/10/a-hint-that-fabregas-could-stay-at-arsenal/
> 
> Far from convincing but two small hints there. I still expect Nasri to go although I wouldn't be surprised if he signed a new contract at all if we offer 110k a week. All the rumours contradict themselves so evidently no-one knows what is going on atm.
> 
> @Kiz, Mertesacker, Cissokho & Benzema would be lovely. Even musings Bendtner could be used in a swap deal for Mertesacker.


nasri has ooobbviiouussllyyyy photoshopped himself in.

is that song in the middle? :lmao STREET CRED


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> nasri has ooobbviiouussllyyyy photoshopped himself in.
> 
> is that song in the middle? :lmao STREET CRED


Song looks like an aviator from the 1930s with that hat and them goggles :lmao

Chamakh and I think that's EASTMOND looking cool too. Swearing an' all that.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Song looks like an old blind man :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

not sure if the bendtner to fenerbahce rumour is still doing the rounds, but their president is facing the charge of match fixing.



> The president of Turkish football league champions Fenerbahce has been remanded in custody and charged over alleged match-fixing.
> 
> Aziz Yildirim is one of 26 people, including other Fenerbahce executives, to face trial over as many as 19 allegedly manipulated matches.
> 
> Hundreds of Fenerbahce fans protested in support of Mr Yildirim.
> 
> Fenerbahce pipped Trabzonspor to the league title with a final day 4-3 win at Sivasspor.
> 
> Fenerbahce were a long way back in the league but the Istanbul club won 16 of their last 17 games to take their 18th title on goal difference.
> 
> Mr Yildirim has not commented publicly, but Fenerbahce issued a statement on Saturday saying: "We do not believe the accusations that have been made against the president and directors."
> 
> Fenerbahce vice-president Sekip Mosturoglu and financial chief Tamer Yelkovan have also been remanded to face trial, as have the chairman and goalkeeper of Sivasspor.
> 
> The Turkish football authorities say they will make a decision by Friday on the fate of Fenerbahce.
> 
> Friday is the deadline for notification to Uefa of Turkey's representatives in European club competitions.
> 
> Penalties could range from stripping Fenerbahce of the league title to relegating them.
> 
> Angry supporters took to the streets of Istanbul to back Mr Yildirim and there were scuffles outside the courtroom.
> 
> Police have arrested 61 people in the investigation - 35 have been released.
> 
> Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan - a former football player and a Fenerbahce supporter - has called for a swift conclusion to the investigation.


Fenerbahce were a long way back in the league but the Istanbul club won 16 of their last 17 games to take their 18th title on goal difference.

:lmao, dont make it to obvious hey?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> not sure if the bendtner to fenerbache rumour is still doing the rounds, but their president got charged with match fixing.


If they buy Bendtner theyy won't need to fix matches. Wins will already be in the bag.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

In all seriousness Bendtner would probably net 15 at least a season for them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

i assume if found guilty they'll get the juve treatment (dumped a division, title taken away, fines, etc etc) souring any reason for ST NIKOLAS to go.

might also be a chance for other teams to take some players.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

That Nasri pic proves nothing. The summer Xabi left there were pics of him on Asia tour being buddy buddy with the players and talking to fans and all that jazz.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2011/jul/10/cesc-fabregas-departure-arsenal

Swap Downing with Mata and I would be very pleased with that business. Add a few cheap-ish squad players and the usual fresh youngsters brought in with some from our own youth system and our squad would look very healthy.

@Samee, I never said that, I still expect him to go, but what Xabi did has no bearing on this situation whatsoever.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> @Samee, I never said that, I still expect him to go, but what Xabi did has no bearing on this situation whatsoever.


It acts as a comparison since you were saying that pic of Nasri hints towards a stay.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It could, it could not. I won't believe anything until the deal is announced as I said before every publication is jumping on the bandwagon here and saying different stories.

That article sums up Cesc pretty well - a "one man Gerrard-Lampard partnership" - only that he's better than both 8*D Shows how we may actually be better off anyway as we won't rely on him too heavily in the system we play, it would be much more flexible.

*awaits flames*


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Kiz said:


> not sure if the bendtner to fenerbahce rumour is still doing the rounds, but their president is facing the charge of match fixing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fenerbahce were a long way back in the league but the Istanbul club won 16 of their last 17 games to take their 18th title on goal difference.
> 
> :lmao, dont make it to obvious hey?


They've been stripped of the title.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> That article sums up Cesc pretty well - a "one man Gerrard-Lampard partnership"


Is that trying to imply he's as good as Gerrard and Lampard combined?



> only that he's better than both 8*D


He's better than Gerrard and Lampard now, but he's not better than Gerrard at his peak. Also I think if Gerrard can stay fit next season he can rival Cesc's level of performance. He's not as past it as some like to think. I actually think if he have a great pre-season and slots into whatever system Kenny wants to play, he can still maintain world class form. I think next season may well be his last as a top class attacking midfielder though. After that he'll have to adapt to player deeper, but I think with a bit of practice he can play the deeper CM role at a high level too. If he can adapt his game to play similar to a Scholes or Pirlo he'll be able to play into his late 30s.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Is that trying to imply he's as good as Gerrard and Lampard combined?


No, just that he has the best attributed of both.





Samee said:


> He's better than Gerrard and Lampard now, but he's not better than Gerrard at his peak. *Also I think if Gerrard can stay fit next season he can rival Cesc's level of performance.* He's not as past it as some like to think. I actually think if he have a great pre-season and slots into whatever system Kenny wants to play, he can still maintain world class form. I think next season may well be his last as a top class attacking midfielder though. After that he'll have to adapt to player deeper, but I think with a bit of practice he can play the deeper CM role at a high level too. If he can adapt his game to play similar to a Scholes or Pirlo he'll be able to play into his late 30s.


Cesc has been unmatched in performance level for years. The statistics speak for themselves on this matter. Cesc has outclassed most midfielders in world football for nigh on 4 years.

People would have a good argument Cesc is as good as Gerrard has ever been.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> No, just that he has the best attributed of both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cesc has been unmatched in performance level for years.* The statistics speak for themselves on this matter. Cesc has outclassed most midfielders in world football for nigh on 4 years.
> 
> People would have a good argument Cesc is as good as Gerrard has ever been.


Are you strictly talking about the Premier League here?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Are you strictly talking about the Premier League here?


Yeah, premier league. Although he is better than most midfielders in the world anyway barring the usual suspects of Iniesta & Xavi etc. Only talking mids though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Why does Franky also get such a hard time? The bastard is the highest scoring and 2nd most assist collecting midfielder in prem league history. Or is it just the fact he's a chelsea guy?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> Why does Franky also get such a hard time? The bastard is the highest scoring and 2nd most assist collecting midfielder in prem league history. Or is it just the fact he's a chelsea guy?


Lampard is an absolute gem of a midfielder. More or less the perfect central midfielder. Him, Cesc & Gerrard are the best in the past 5 years in the premier league.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Shame nobody ever figured out how to play him and gerrard at once


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> No, just that he has the best attributed of both.


I love Cesc as a player but I don't totally buy that. I see where you're coming from though.



> Cesc has been unmatched in performance level for years. The statistics speak for themselves on this matter. Cesc has outclassed most midfielders in world football for nigh on 4 years.


*Cesc Fabregas*

07/08 - App: 45, Goals: 13
08/09 - App: 33, Goals: 3
09/10 - App: 39, Goals: 19
10/11 - App: 35, Goals: 9

_Total - Apps: 122, Goals: 44_

*Steven Gerrard*

07/08 - App: 52, Goals: 21
08/09 - App: 44, Goals: 24
09/10 - App: 49, Goals: 12
10/11 - App: 24, Goals: 8

_Total - Apps: 169, Goals: 65_

*Frank Lampard*

07/08 - Apps: 40, Goals: 20
08/09 - Apps: 57, Goals: 20
09/10 - Apps: 51, Goals: 27
10/11 - Apps: 32, Goals: 13

_Total - Apps: 180, Goals: 80_

He's hardly been at an 'unmatched in performance level for years' now has he? He hasn't outclassed two of England's midfielders over the past 4 years, let alone 'most midfielders in world football'. 

The statistics have spoken.



> People would have a good argument Cesc is as good as Gerrard has ever been.


Just no, and I'm not even going to bother arguing that with you.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I like the way you didn't count assists, the most important attribute of Cesc. I like it a lot.

http://fuckyeahuefa.tumblr.com/post/6661209645/cesc-fabregas-has-more-assists-in-top-5-leagues-in-last

The statistic has spoken.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Ok, Falcao looks badass right now. he's been kicking ass in the copa america, we need that guy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> Ok, Falcao looks badass right now. he's been kicking ass in the copa america, we need that guy.


I heard Falcao was ready to resign with Porto. But this was from a Portuguese paper though.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> I like the way you didn't count assists, the most important attribute of Cesc. I like it a lot.
> 
> http://fuckyeahuefa.tumblr.com/post/6661209645/cesc-fabregas-has-more-assists-in-top-5-leagues-in-last
> 
> The statistic has spoken.


The reason I don't count assists is because I think it's one of the least representative statistics out there. If Xavi were to play an astonishing through pass from the half way line that completely split open the opposition's parked bus and Alves instead of shooting decides to lay it on a plate for Messi even though he can score himself, Alves gets the assist and Xavi gets no credit. There are many variations of the same situation where the one who has the most to do with creating the goal doesn't get the assist. 

Yes Cesc over the past 4 seasons has 73 assists which beats Gerrard's 50 and Lampard's 56. It also beats Xavi's 62 and Iniesta's 39. Now are you really telling me Cesc is a better player than both Xavi and Iniesta? Cos that's the conclusion you can come to if you're merely counting assists to claim Cesc has almost outperformed everyone in the past 4 seasons. Even if you were to count assists as a representative statistic, it is not the only thing a midfielder has to do. 

But yeah, if you're just going on assists, Cesc has been almost twice the player Iniesta has been over the past 4 years which we all know isn't true. The reason Iniesta's assists are so low is because he often suffers from the example situation I gave, he's the main reason the goal has been created but he didn't get the final pass.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Come on, he's been great last year, he likes AVB, and is tearing up copa america. Sounds like a great buy. Abra will not let this one slide by


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> Come on, he's been great last year, he likes AVB, and is tearing up copa america. Sounds like a great buy. Abra will not let this one slide by


Not to mention about a week ago he was dropping so many hits about coming to England that he was basically begging AVB to sign him. Great buy if you guys do get him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not to mention about a week ago he was dropping so many hits about coming to England that he was basically begging AVB to sign him. Great buy if you guys do get him.


I'll tell you what, i wasnt so sure about him a couple of weeks ago, wanting neymar or lukaku more, but after seeing some of his displays and his recent international run, i say get the bastard. Looks awesome and im sure his price will be reasonable. Atleast moreso than that wacko neymar.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

@Samee, yeah but the same can be said of goals, Frank has a stupid shot:goal ratio, he shoots a hell of a lot while as Fabregas is much more conservative. Fabregas often plays key passes as well as direct assists.

Gerrard will still go down as one of the best ever in England. He is one of the most inspirational captains I have seen and is a birlliant box to box midfielder who makes a lot of tackles that Cesc doesn't. However, when rating Cesc as a creative midfielder he is the best in England, and I would be shocked if another comes along like him. A great goal threat, his passing is superb in every aspect, not just assists and he has led Arsenal to many victories over the years which wouldn't have happened if it were not for him.

I would be surprised if Falcao re-signed with Porto. He is a better buy than both Neymar or Lukaku at the price too.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> @Samee, yeah but the same can be said of goals, Frank has a stupid shot:goal ratio, he shoots a hell of a lot while as Fabregas is much more conservative. Fabregas often plays key passes as well as direct assists.
> 
> Gerrard will still go down as one of the best ever in England. He is one of the most inspirational captains I have seen and is a birlliant box to box midfielder who makes a lot of tackles that Cesc doesn't. However, when rating Cesc as a creative midfielder he is the best in England, and I would be shocked if another comes along like him. A great goal threat, his passing is superb in every aspect, not just assists and he has led Arsenal to many victories over the years which wouldn't have happened if it were not for him.


This is getting away from the point of the argument. You said *"Cesc has been unmatched in performance level for years. The statistics speak for themselves on this matter. Cesc has outclassed most midfielders in world football for nigh on 4 years."*

The stats clearly show Cesc hasn't been unmatched in performance level for years.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> I'll tell you what, i wasnt so sure about him a couple of weeks ago, wanting neymar or lukaku more, but after seeing some of his displays and his recent international run, i say get the bastard. Looks awesome and im sure his price will be reasonable. Atleast moreso than that wacko neymar.


Chances are you probably get him for around £20-25m compared to the what was it £40m? for Neymar. Plus dudes a bit older with more experience which would work much better for you guys.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> This is getting away from the point of the argument. You said *"Cesc has been unmatched in performance level for years. The statistics speak for themselves on this matter. Cesc has outclassed most midfielders in world football for nigh on 4 years."*
> 
> The stats clearly show Cesc hasn't been unmatched in performance level for years.


Stats don't mean shit when it comes to players like Cesc. Modric and Xavi have poor stats too. The only stats that matter for these type of players are chances created, amount of touches and pass completion.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Neymar is just getting abnoxious. All he does is talk smack, his agent hails him as the second coming of ronaldo/jesus/pele/batman/maradona, ask for 40 million pounds for a goddamn 19 year old with a stupid haircut, and then he goes on to flop hard at the copa america, making zero impact.

What the hell?


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Stats don't mean shit when it comes to players like Cesc. Modric and Xavi have poor stats too. The only stats that matter for these type of players are chances created, amount of touches and pass completion.


Yep I agree but are you agreeing with Stringer that Cesc has been unmatched in performance level for the past 4 years?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Yep I agree but are you agreeing with Stringer that Cesc has been unmatched in performance level for the past 4 years?


I'm not agreeing, though Cesc isn't far off imo, I'm just saying that you can't determine a creative central midfielder's influence by goal/assists because they don't get many. Alonso for instance didn't get loads of assists but he played the crucial pass before the assist (e.g. setting free Gerrard with a killer through ball and Stevie sets up Torres). Cesc has been one of the best midfielders in the world over the last 4 years and that can't be argued. 

Actually, I can't think of a Premier League midfielder better than him in that period tbh.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Maybe not unmatched but hes been better than both. 

Downing is now close to a liverpool move apparently. Please let it be true. Mata's agent is in england talking with Arsenal and Liverpool as well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> Neymar is just getting abnoxious. All he does is talk smack, his agent hails him as the second coming of ronaldo/jesus/pele/batman/maradona, ask for 40 million pounds for a goddamn 19 year old with a stupid haircut, and then he goes on to flop hard at the copa america, making zero impact.
> 
> What the hell?


And then Neymar's like "Barca and Madrid don't sign me until January though, because I gotta play Club World Cup." Hope he does turn out flopping, especially if Madrid take him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Neymar is the next Robinho.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If we sign Falcao what do we do? Because both Chelsea and AVB like the 4-3-3 system. And we already have Torres (who cost £50m and must start the majority of games) and Drogba (who has been our best striker for the last 4+ seasons).

Falcao isn't going to want to hold so much bench.

Edit: Oh and STURRIDGE.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> I'm not agreeing, though Cesc isn't far off imo, I'm just saying that you can't determine a creative central midfielder's influence by goal/assists because they don't get many. Alonso for instance didn't get loads of assists but he played the crucial pass before the assist (e.g. setting free Gerrard with a killer through ball and Stevie sets up Torres).


Yep agree with all that.



> Cesc has been one of the best midfielders in the world over the last 4 years and that can't be argued.


Not disputing that. Just disputing this idea of Cesc not being matched.



> Actually, I can't think of a Premier League midfielder better than him in that period tbh.


Right now I'd say he's the best.

I'd say Gerrard was better than Cesc in the 07/08 and 08/09 seasons with Cesc becoming better in the 09/10 and 10/11 seasons.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

And I want Sturridge to be a part of the first team next season too.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> If we sign Falcao what do we do? Because both Chelsea and AVB like the 4-3-3 system. And we already have Torres (who cost £50m and must start the majority of games) and Drogba (who has been our best striker for the last 4+ seasons).
> 
> Falcao isn't going to want to hold so much bench.


Sell Drogba, who is past it imo. Can't imagine he'd enjoy sitting on the bench either.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Drogba was our best striker even after coming off the bench for the latter part of the season. There were countless games where we only started being off when Torres came off and Drogba came on. He's gonna get (hopefully anyways) one more season before he bows out of Chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Neymar is the next Robinho.


They are so many similarities, that it is getting really eerie. Both started at Santos, praised by Pele, hyped to be the next big thing of Brazilian football and like Robinho, Neymar will end up at Madrid.

Add the same build, the dumb hairstyles and the attitudes... As I said a few weeks: Robinho Mark II.



Rockhead said:


> And I want Sturridge to be a part of the first team next season too.


Had to edit to add that. Although, I still say play him on our right flank. He'd have to learn to track back though, which might be hard for him, as he is a natural striker.



MMN said:


> Sell Drogba, who is past it imo. Can't imagine he'd enjoy sitting on the bench either.


The only thing is that I still see the hunger in Drogba. Plus, I don't think we can get that much for a 33 year old on the decline. It may be worth keeping him. He is still very influential to the team on and off the pitch.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> If we sign Falcao what do we do? Because both Chelsea and AVB like the 4-3-3 system. And we already have Torres (who cost £50m and must start the majority of games) and Drogba (who has been our best striker for the last 4+ seasons).
> 
> Falcao isn't going to want to hold so much bench.
> 
> Edit: Oh and STURRIDGE.


I think Drogba will be sold, or have to settle for the bench.

The front 3 will no doubt be spear-headed by Torres and I think Falcao may play either side wide of Torres. He's capable of adapting for that wider role in my opinion. I'm not saying he'll be a winger, but a wide forward. Also if Drogba is sold, Falcao could be backup to Torres.

Maybe Chelsea could line up like this next season?

*Sturridge - Torres - Falcao*

Edit: I don't actually think Sturridge will be a starter next season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

isnt there some english ratio we need to maintain? im assuming thats why we might rather keep sturridge over kalou


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

4-4-2. Torres and Falcao up front, rigid midfield, get the ball up to the big man. Tried and tested.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I hear Real Madrid are switching to 4-3-3. Hows that gonna work out?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Doubt Sturridge will get much games at chelsea tbh. Plus I don't see why the would sell Drogba. Dude has clearly still got it in him and is one the the better strikers in the Premier league.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> 4-4-2. Torres and Falcao up front, rigid midfield, get the ball up to the big man. Tried and tested.


Torres and Falcao would get in each other's way in my opinion. Torres has never played well with a partner. To get the best out of him he needs to be spearheading an attack. Also it'd be a big change for Chelsea changing the entire system like that, their squad is suited to a 4-3-3. On top of that, AVB plays a 4-3-3.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Falcao or a forward replacement is a secondary concern to Chelsea, or should be anyways. It is so vital to get the midfield worked out (i.e. buy Modric). Lampard was a shell of his former self last season, although I think he still managed to wrap up a decent amount of goals (penalties :side. And with Essien possibly out for a while the midfield is under more pressure now.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> I hear Real Madrid are switching to 4-3-3. Hows that gonna work out?


Where'd you hear that?

*Khedira

Alonso - Ozil

Di Maria - - - - - - Ronaldo

Higuain​*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> I hear Real Madrid are switching to 4-3-3. Hows that gonna work out?


--Casillias 

Ramos ----- Pepe ----- Carvalho ----- Marcelo/Contraeo

----- Kaka ----- Ozil ----- Alonso 

----- Ronaldo -- Higuin -- Di Maria​
Maybe? I Dunno.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Kaka should go back to Serie A. Can't see him starting anymore. And I've never seen Nuri Sahin play but if he's an attacking midfielder Kaka is even more screwed.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Torres and Falcao would get in each other's way in my opinion. Torres has never played well with a partner. To get the best out of him he needs to be spearheading an attack. Also it'd be a big change for Chelsea changing the entire system like that, their squad is suited to a 4-3-3. On top of that, AVB plays a 4-3-3.


:lmao

Can't believe you took that seriously. Was clearly a Hodgson joke!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Think ozil has what it takes to take on a xavi or iniesta style role?

And yeah, since transferring to Madrid kaka has been going nowhere fast. just fuck it and go somewhere else. The pay may be less but i doubt its ever really been about the money to him, considering he was already well off. He's too good to be on the bench. plus he never fit in that well anyways


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> --------Casillias
> 
> Ramos ----- Pepe ----- Carvalho ----- Marcelo/Contraeo
> 
> ----- Kaka ----- Ozil ----- Alonso
> 
> ----- Ronaldo -- Higuin -- Di Maria​
> Maybe? I Dunno.


There's no way Mourinho's going to play with no holding mid. Also, Kaka won't be in the starting XI next season. I can actually see him getting sold this summer.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I think Drogba will be sold, or have to settle for the bench.
> 
> The front 3 will no doubt be spear-headed by Torres and I think Falcao may play either side wide of Torres. He's capable of adapting for that wider role in my opinion. I'm not saying he'll be a winger, but a wide forward. Also if Drogba is sold, Falcao could be backup to Torres.
> 
> Maybe Chelsea could line up like this next season?
> 
> *Sturridge - Torres - Falcao*


It's not bad. Although, I'd like one natural winger on the flanks.

I say it's not bad, but it will only be good if Torres can regain some form. Our entire season may rest on him. It's scary.



redeadening said:


> isnt there some english ratio we need to maintain? im assuming thats why we might rather keep sturridge over kalou


Bittersweet for Evo if that ends up being the case.



MMN said:


> 4-4-2. Torres and Falcao up front, rigid midfield, get the ball up to the big man. Tried and tested.


Everytime we've tried to go 4-4-2, it just hasn't worked. I guess with a new manager coming in it could be another chance. But when said manager likes 4-3-3 and the team likes 4-3-3 it kind of points to one formation.



redeadening said:


> I hear Real Madrid are switching to 4-3-3. Hows that gonna work out?


"Ronaldo through the middle, Casillas in goal, you other 9 make yourself useful".



Chain Gang solider said:


> Doubt Sturridge will get much games at chelsea tbh. Plus I don't see why the would sell Drogba. Dude has clearly still got it in him and is one the the better strikers in the Premier league.


Well Sturridge better play. I haven't seen one Chelsea fan who is not excited to see what he brings to the team after that Bolton loan.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> There's no way Mourinho's going to play with no holding mid. Also, Kaka won't be in the starting XI next season. I can actually see him getting sold this summer.


Good point Khehidra will probably take over than role instead really.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> :lmao
> 
> Can't believe you took that seriously. Was clearly a Hodgson joke!


Fuck! I've just come home from a night out so I'm tired, so forgive me. 



redeadening said:


> Think ozil has what it takes to take on a xavi or iniesta style role?


Xavi? Nah, that's more Alonso. Iniesta? To a certain extent. He hasn't got the passing range but Ozil is penetrative in his own right. (sounds quite dirty that :side


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

You are all forgetting Nuri Sahin.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Well Sturridge better play. I haven't seen one Chelsea fan who is not excited to see what he brings to the team after that Bolton loan.


A lot of fans, Not only Chelsea fans would want to see Sturridge succeed I reckon. He's clearly talented and needs to be nurtured. Just wonder if Chelsea can do it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Ozil's pace has definitely picked up over the last few months. He could really develop into one of the best attacking midfielders world-wide next year.

If anything id argue he may eclipse ronaldo in terms of importance at Real. Playwise ofcourse


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> You are all forgetting Nuri Sahin.


Nah I took him into account but I don't think he'll immediately become a starter. Or maybe he could, if you took Higuain out, put Ronaldo upfront, Ozil out wide and Sahin in the middle.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> If anything id argue he may eclipse ronaldo in terms of importance at Real. Playwise ofcourse


Na, Ronaldo's the second best footballer in the world. The only way his important would ever be eclipsed at Real is if Messi joined them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> Na, Ronaldo's the second best footballer in the world. The only way his important would ever be eclipsed at Real is if Messi joined them.


If Messi & Ronaldo ever wind up at the same club then dear god help every team out there.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> A lot of fans, Not only Chelsea fans would want to see Sturridge succeed I reckon. He's clearly talented and needs to be nurtured. *Just wonder if Chelsea can do it.*


Big question there. Our track record isn't exactly great with young players.

Seriously though, I'd like a signing soon. It feels like everyone has done business except us (and Everton of course - sorry Husky ).

I guess that's the consequence of sacking a manager every other season


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

At least offload Anelka and Ferreira already. Come on AVB.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

AVB may have staying power.

Also, what team on earth could afford both Messi and christiano?

*looks at title*

Oh right


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Damn, you Chelsea lads are getting restless.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If Messi & Ronaldo ever wind up at the same club then dear god help every team out there.


Ronaldo would never pass to Messi. His ego wouldn't allow it.



Rockhead said:


> At least offload Anelka and Ferreira already. Come on AVB.


And that idiot with the monobrow.



Samee said:


> Damn you Chelsea boys are getting restless.


Just a case of seeing other teams strengthen already. Especially United.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Ronaldo would never pass to Messi. His ego wouldn't allow it.
> 
> 
> 
> And that idiot with the monobrow.


Bosingwa? I don't like him either but think we should have a back up RB on bench in case Branny is injured or has to do CB duties.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Bosingwa? I don't like him either but think we should have a back up RB on bench in case Branny is injured or has to do CB duties.


We could always use the groundsman. He's gotta have more sense then Bosingwa!

Nah fair point.

Italy seems quiet on the transfer front.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Huh, apparently we got snubbed on fabio?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

JFC. 285 posts since last night. I considered last year's thread to be slow, and boring. I hoped for a more active thread. I'm starting to regret my wish. FML.

1) Can you fuckers not resort to name-calling? That shit is starting to get on my nerves. Knock it off.

2) Xenophobia can get the fuck out. This is 2011. I can find streams to the fucking Turkish Second Division. Locations means shit nowadays. Your geographical location does not determine your football knowledge or intelligence. This should be evident. So, I have a no tolerance policy with xenophobia. Eff that noise.

3) England and Spain are the top two leagues. I really enjoy Germany. Those matches usually provide some firecrackers. There is a lot of talent playing in Germany right now. Italy is alright, but I only like watching Milan, and Napoli. Roma, Fiorentina used to be favorites of mine. Things change. 

4) Madrid vs United. I do not understand the dismissive approach you guys took with the other side during this discussion. It is _really_ that far-fetched to claim that United is better than Madrid or vice/versa. I mean, come on. These are two historic clubs with world class players on the field. No need for an elitist view toward the other club. 

Personally, I'd slightly favor Madrid due to their attack prowess. However, that is not to say that United don't pack a punch. They certainly due, depending on the lineup. Put Rooney out there with Hernandez, Nani, and Valencia...and you're dealing. The thing I don't like about Madrid is that backline. Carvalho is on aging legs. Pepe can be a dominating force ... and he can be a misguided missile. I actually like Pepe, but I feel he gets too fired up. Ramos, always thought this guy was overrated. I've seen the world class label attached to him. Though, to be fair ... that label has fallen off the past few years. Don't his name thrown around with world-class players that much anymore. All players in form, give me United's backline over Real's. Give me Real's attack over United. 

I hope these two meet in the Champions League.

5) Stringer, Cesc is gone. Don't let the little hints or tidbits from the blogs fool you. He's gone. Nasri? Probably gone. Though, I'm not sure it is a certain. But if I were a betting man ... gone.

6) Arsenal's board stupefies me. During the season, we heard that Arsene would have like 35 million to spend on players. Then you factor the expected player sales ... that number should be at least 50 million. Yet now, it seems like we're hearing that Arsene doesn't have that much to spend. What is it? And if you're a tight budget, why spend 18 million on Downing? He's not horrible, but he's not worth 18 million. Why not go after a Michel Bastos who I've seen rated at 12-15 million? Why not a Lucho Gonzalez who I've seen at around 10 million. This doesn't make sense to me.

The board wants to make money. Don't they know what one of their big revenue streams is? The Champions League. If they neglect to full-out the club, there will be no CL money. Do they not get this? If Cesc and Nasri are lost, and adequate replacements are not bought ... we're not finishing top 4. I'm sorry fellow Gooners, but that's just the reality of the situation. This current club minus Cesc/Nasri plus Gervinho ... still not good enough. Arsene needs to add depth. OR hope for huge, breakout seasons from Wilshere, Ramsey, and Chamakh. And by breakout, I mean near a world-class level.

7) If Kaka is not welcome at Madrid, we'll take him. Or he should go to the MLS. :side:

8) How do you make those fancy pound symbols for money? I do not know how, but I wanna know. I suppose I could google this, however.

9) Rush, put that Suarez gif back in your sig. Love it.

10) This Modric situations is fucked up. Him coming out and saying that he wants to leave does not do him any favors. Should have kept that information private. I do not think that Spurs will sell him, and now he will be vilified by the supporters. I do not get why these footballers sign these 5 year deals, and then try to crybaby their way out of them. If you don't like the money, don't sign them. Fuckers.

That's it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Neymar is the next Robinho.


he's a much bigger wanker than robinho. the guy is so far up his own arse it's incredible. even pele basically told him to shut the fuck up.

good player though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Guys I think Gervinho broke records with the longest medical ever at Arsenal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

That's because they couldn't find him under all of his hair.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Arsene is bewildered that Gervinho plays at a French club but isn't actually a 16 year old French defender.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










"THAT'S GERVINHO?"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










make sure he doesn't sign boys.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

My God at the thread!

Mikey's post sums it up well.

On the talk of Cesc, he's the best midfield player in the world not named Xavi and Iniesta, but by the time he reaches Xavi's age AND remains fit, he will surpass Xavi.

Arsenal beat Barca, brothers! So, Madrid won't be any different. :side:

And Real Madrid is fantastic, but let's not place them at the same league as Barca because Barca is untouchable, atm, and Madrid is touchable and beatable. I hope United and Madrid meet in the CL. Also hoping, No Money FC (Arsenal) don't end up meeting their best friends (Barca) in the CL.

Barcelona is capable of pouncing any team in the world. Yes, even Stoke City on a rainy night, but we can't say that about Real Madrid. Real Madrid is Real Madrid, but Real Madrid isn't FC Bastards Barcelona. Any team can beat Real Madrid and nobody would be surprised (unless Wigan Athletic do the honors), but Arsenal beating Barca at the QL of the CL was shocking. If ManU beat Barca, that would be "surprising" to everybody except ManU fans; whereas, if ManU beat Real Madrid, it wouldn't be surprising to the non-ManU fans either because Madrid isn't head and shoulder above the rest of the world in futbol de club.

I won't sit here and judge Modric, but I could understand why he'd want to leave Tottenham. Spurs look confirmed to finish 6th this season (in terms of probability), so Modric wants a way out. In Football, loyalty works in terms of competition. If Messi wasn't Messi, he wouldn't be number 10 at Barcelona. Similarly, if Barcelona were Stoke City, Messi wouldn't be wanting to play at Barcelona at all. That's the rhythm of Club Football.

Club Football is all about success and money, and I don't blame players for wanting out when neither is fulfilled. It's at national level where loyalty and passion is supposed to be found and the disgusting part is the lack of such these days, even at ground level for the players. Ask Paul Scholes.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Honestly, fair play to Wenger for coming out and saying both Nasri and Fabregas will stay. Honestly, as a United fan I was desperate to see Nasri come but sort of knew it would never happen. Didn't feel right. As for Fabregas? I sort of think they should move on, but they shouldn't be bullied by Barcelona. If Andy Carroll is worth £35m, Torres £50m, Jordan fucking Henderson £20m, then Cesc Fabregas should be £50m+.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

gervinho deal done for 10.6 mil


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

After the longest medical ever


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> 9) Rush, put that Suarez gif back in your sig. Love it.


speak to your fucking staff and let me have it (it may have been like 3 times the sig limit but its easily 30 times better than any other sig) i got told off by Seabs for having it iirc.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Honestly, fair play to Wenger for coming out and saying both Nasri and Fabregas will stay. Honestly, as a United fan I was desperate to see Nasri come but sort of knew it would never happen. Didn't feel right. As for Fabregas? I sort of think they should move on, but they shouldn't be bullied by Barcelona. If Andy Carroll is worth £35m, Torres £50m, Jordan fucking Henderson £20m, then Cesc Fabregas should be £50m+.


I'd have also liked to see Nasri in ManU, with us getting 20 odd million. I think Nasri will sign with Arsenal, if he is indeed playing for another season with us. I can't see Wenger allowing Nasri to leave on a free transfer. Nasri is too good for that.

For Cesc, I'm happy.  Cesc should come out and shut Barca. :side: They are just playing around with these ridiculous offers. Cesc is worth 45 million at the least. I'm sure he will leave eventually, but Barcelona should show some respect. They aren't the be all and end all of Football.




Kiz said:


> gervinho deal done for 10.6 mil


In, the new Thiery Henry! <I hope>


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Stefan Savic looks a hell of a lot like Diego Milito.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> Ozil's pace has definitely picked up over the last few months. He could really develop into one of the best attacking midfielders world-wide next year.
> 
> If anything id argue he may eclipse ronaldo in terms of importance at Real. Playwise ofcourse


I kind of agree, he isn't as important but he was very important last season to them.


Big, big news with Arsenal today. Gervinho joining, Nasri & Cesc probably staying. Wenger said Nasri is committed to the club so if the right money is offered a new contract will probably be signed.

Finally some good news for Arsenal fans.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It's looking increasingly likely that Aly Cissokho will sign for Liverpool. Lyon are said to already be searching for his replacement. I'll be delighted if true, exactly the type of left-back I wanted us to sign.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Big, big news with Arsenal today. Gervinho joining, Nasri & Cesc probably staying. Wenger said Nasri is committed to the club so if the right money is offered a new contract will probably be signed.
> 
> Finally some good news for Arsenal fans.


Ill believe Nasri when he signs a new deal.

Cesc staying is a complete waste of everyones time. He doesnt want to be here we're better off without than having him. Him staying means we still have no captain, still have centre mid who doesn't give a shit and well spend months 'injured' while he pines for Carlos Puyol.

At the same time he's aso said he's not going to sign a new left back. So now we're stuck with an empty space in our defence because our manager is a cunt and our replacement is perma injured..


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Cissokho could come to Arsenal aswell, it is probably one or the other if they are already looking for a replacement.

Wenger sounds like he wants Gibbs first choice though.

on Cesc, if we don't play him in such an important role then it won't be so bad, because we can only play one way with him in the team. Yes, make him the main hub but don't make the whole team feed off of him all the time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Don't really care if Cesc and Nasri stay or go. Honestly, I'd rather see Nasri stay at Arsenal than go to City or United considering I much prefer to watch Arsenal play, and I like Nasri as a player.

The Aly links for us are looking good. Not trying to get my hopes up too much, but apparently he's not going to be too pricey should we get him too.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> The Aly links for us are looking good. Not trying to get my hopes up too much, but apparently he's not going to be too pricey should we get him too.


£8-10m is the sort of fee being talked about. That'd be a bargain imo.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Considering he cost them more than that, that would be insanely good for us. Is Lyon actually in any financial trouble? I've read one report that gave that as the reason, but nothing on it since.

Here's some articles for those of you too lazy to look:



> Samuel Eto'o has confirmed he will be staying at Inter Milan this season after being linked with a move to Manchester City.
> 
> Cameroon striker Eto'o was mooted as a target for the Premier League club as part of a swap deal involving City's wantaway captain Carlos Tevez.
> 
> City boss Roberto Mancini recently admitted that Inter had blocked the proposal as they do not want to sell Eto'o and the 30-year-old is happy with that stance.
> 
> Eto'o confirmed he had spoken to Inter president Massimo Moratti and has no qualms in ignoring the rumours that he could leave the Giuseppe Meazza.
> 
> "The newspapers say I'm leaving Inter?" Eto'o told Inter Channel.
> 
> "I spoke with president Massimo Moratti after the Coppa Italia final victory against Palermo and when the president speaks, I can only say yes."
> 
> The former Barcelona forward is back in pre-season training under new coach Gian Piero Gasperini and is feeling optimistic ahead of the coming campaign.
> 
> He added: "It went pretty well. It was quite hot, but never as bad as in Milan right now. I am in good shape and we have the right atmosphere to start a difficult season.
> 
> "We are all really eager to repay the enthusiasm of the fans by winning on the field."





> Porto defender Rolando admits he would love to join his former boss Andre Villas-Boas at Chelsea.
> 
> The 25-year-old, who has previously been strongly linked with a move to the Premier League, is said to be under Villas-Boas's consideration.
> 
> With Alex said to be attracting interesting from Bayern Munich, Rolando has been suggested as a possible signing along with the likes of Gary Cahill and Scott Dann.
> 
> And Rolando insists he would be more than happy to move to Chelsea.
> 
> "Andre Villas-Boas has my number. If he is interested, he know that I loved working with him," Rolando said from Porto's pre-season training camp in Germany.
> 
> "Have been in Porto for three years now and now could be a good time to leave, I just want to continue to win, whether here or somewhere else.
> 
> "There are clubs in Europe who Porto cannot compete with, financially, and if an offer comes in, we will see."
> Links
> 
> Rolando currently has four-years left on his current deal, and is one of a number of Porto players linked with Chelsea.
> 
> Joao Moutinho, Hulk and Radamel Falcao have all been linked with a Villas-Boas reunion - but Porto president Pinto Da Costa insists they will not be allowing any to leave for bargain fees.
> 
> "We do not reduce by one euro the price of our stars for the big foreign clubs," he reiterated.





> Hull City are optimistic of finalising the signing of Liverpool goalkeeper Peter Gulacsi on a season-long loan deal.
> 
> Skysports.com revealed at the start of July that the Tigers were closing on a deal for Gulacsi, who has yet to make a first-team appearance at Liverpool.
> 
> He has, however, enjoyed loan spells at Hereford United and Tranmere Rovers, and is tipped to be the Tigers' first choice this season.
> 
> The Championship club also have former Bristol City keeper Adriano Basso on trial and Hull's head of football operations Adam Pearson expects to secure a deal for Gulacsi.
> 
> "If we're successful in completing the deal, he's a keeper with a lot of potential," Pearson told the Hull Daily Mail regarding the Hungarian.
> 
> "Steve Walsh watched him a lot last season at Tranmere and he's very highly thought of at Liverpool.
> 
> "There were a number of clubs interested in him so if we get the deal over the line, we'll be delighted.
> 
> "We're keen to have another keeper to challenge for the No.1 shirt.
> 
> "Adriano Basso is in the box seat. He's here and it's up to him to show he can take the role."





> Micah Richards has rubbished reports suggesting he has demanded a six-figure wage packet at Manchester City.
> 
> Reports over the weekend claimed that the England international was holding out for £100,000-a-week before committing his future to City.
> 
> He still has two years left to run on his current deal, but talks regarding an extension have been opened.
> 
> City are keen to tie the 23-year-old down on fresh terms, with a number of consistent displays last season suggesting he is ready to fulfil his undoubted potential.
> 
> Richards has spent his entire career to date with the Blues and has given no indication that he is looking to leave.
> Nonsense
> 
> He is, however, disappointed to read that he is holding the club to ransom during the extension discussions.
> 
> He insists no such demands have been made and hopes the issue can be put to one side until there is something official to report.
> 
> Richards, who is currently on tour with City in the United States, told the club's official website: "I notice that one (newspaper) was claiming this weekend that I was demanding £100,000-per-week before I sign a new contract at City.
> 
> "That is nonsense. They don't know what has been said, offered, or asked for, so instead they just make up a figure which makes everyone think that I am being greedy.
> 
> "It's annoying but I suppose it goes with the territory these days."





> Chelsea are close to finalising a deal for Genk's teenage goalkeeper Thibaut Courtois.
> 
> The 19-year-old is very highly rated and helped Genk to win the Belgian championship last season.
> 
> The Premier League giants have been tracking him for a number of months, and despite reported interest from Atletico Madrid, a deal looks set to be concluded.
> 
> Courtois' father and agent Thierry confirmed a deal was close and he expected it to go through on Tuesday.
> 
> "He [Thibault] was in in Chelsea last week," he revealed to Het Belang Van Limberg.
> 
> "I think Chelsea and Genk have reached an agreement. Tuesday we will come and talk about the transfer."
> 
> Chelsea are reportedly happy to let Courtois return to Genk on loan, and his father admitted this was an option but he rubbished any claims he could sign a new deal with the Belgian club.
> 
> "Maybe Chelsea will lend Thibaut to Genk, but a contract extension does not interest us anymore," he added.
> Talks
> 
> Chelsea are still understood to be keen on making a double swoop on Genk, as talks over midfielder Kevin de Bruyne also continue.
> 
> The Blues had hoped to send De Bruyne back on loan to Belgium, but to Genk's rivals Anderlecht, which would also have helped their continued pursuit of Romelu Lukaku.
> 
> However, Genk have insisted they will not allow De Bruyne to be loaned to any other Belgian club should he be sold.
> 
> Regarding Lukaku, he admits he is more than happy to stay at Anderlecht, should his move to Chelsea fail to materialise.
> 
> "Occasionally you might yearn for something new, but for now I sit here very well. We'll see where it goes," he said after returning for pre-season training, where he was joined in the first team by his young brother Jordan.
> 
> But he still admits a move to England is his dream, adding: "I would really like a top transfer and I have always wanted to go to England."





> Wolves are closing in on the signing of Roger Johnson after reportedly agreeing a £7million fee with Birmingham City.
> 
> Johnson has been tipped to leave Birmingham following the club's relegation to the Championship and is now discussing a move to local rivals Wolves.
> 
> The 28-year-old was an ever present in the top flight over the past two seasons and established himself as one of the Premier League's most reliable centre-halves.
> 
> His agent revealed last month that Blues were prepared to let Johnson go and a switch to Molineux is now in the pipeline.
> Options
> 
> Birmingham were rumoured to want £10million for the former Cardiff defender, but a £7million offer is now thought to have been accepted.
> 
> The deal would equal the club record Wolves spent to sign Scotland striker Steven Fletcher from Burnley 12 months ago.
> 
> McCarthy has been looking to improve his defensive options and tried to bring in Matt Mills earlier in the summer.
> 
> However, Mills joined Leicester City from Reading last week and McCarthy will hope he can now convince Johnson to link up with Wolves.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Don't know if this has been posted, but here ya go:


> Tottenham midfielder Luka Modric claims the club's chairman Daniel Levy threatened to make him sit in the stands unless he accepted Spurs' position that he is not for sale.
> 
> Modric, 25, has been the subject of a £22million bid from London rivals Chelsea but Levy rejected the offer and insisted he will not let Spurs' key man leave, although the player himself claims that stance has broken an agreement the two men struck up last summer.
> 
> "Now Levy doesn't want to talk to me and said there is no possibility that I can leave Spurs. He threatened me - he said if I didn't accept the club's stance, they would make me sit on the bench or in the stands." Modric told Croatian newspaper Sportske Novosti.
> 
> "I reminded the chairman of our gentleman's agreement when we were in Dubrovnik last summer and I agreed a contract extension with Tottenham. At that time, I had an open chat with Levy - that if a bigger club came in with a concrete offer, we would consider it and agree the best solution for all concerned."
> 
> Levy held crisis talks with Modric last week and reported immediately afterwards that the player would remain at White Hart Lane, but the former Dinamo Zagreb man had a different view on the success of the discussions.
> 
> "A lot has been published in the press about the meeting with Levy, who gave the public a twisted account of what happened. I must say that I am genuinely disappointed about what Levy said to me. He didn't care about what I was telling him. It all only convinced me further that I was right to consider moving on to another club," he said.
> 
> "I hope that eventually he will understand the situation and that we will reach an agreement and go our separate ways in an appropriate manner."
> 
> Modric maintains that joining Chelsea would be a "dream" for him.
> 
> "There is no doubt that Chelsea want me - they sent a concrete offer to Tottenham," he added.
> 
> "I know that the new Chelsea boss (Andre Villas-Boas) said he wants me in his team. Of course I am flattered by this interest in me - it's a club that all players dream of joining, fighting for every competition available. It wasn't a snap decision - I talked a long time with my family and people whose opinions I respect. I thought about it, weighed it all up, and finally decided this was the best option."


Shit just got real if true.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> JFC. 285 posts since last night. I considered last year's thread to be slow, and boring. I hoped for a more active thread. I'm starting to regret my wish. FML.
> 
> 1) Can you fuckers not resort to name-calling? That shit is starting to get on my nerves. Knock it off.
> 
> 2) Xenophobia can get the fuck out. This is 2011. I can find streams to the fucking Turkish Second Division. Locations means shit nowadays. Your geographical location does not determine your football knowledge or intelligence. This should be evident. So, I have a no tolerance policy with xenophobia. Eff that noise.
> 
> 3) England and Spain are the top two leagues. I really enjoy Germany. Those matches usually provide some firecrackers. There is a lot of talent playing in Germany right now. Italy is alright, but I only like watching Milan, and Napoli. Roma, Fiorentina used to be favorites of mine. Things change.
> 
> 4) Madrid vs United. I do not understand the dismissive approach you guys took with the other side during this discussion. It is _really_ that far-fetched to claim that United is better than Madrid or vice/versa. I mean, come on. These are two historic clubs with world class players on the field. No need for an elitist view toward the other club.
> 
> Personally, I'd slightly favor Madrid due to their attack prowess. However, that is not to say that United don't pack a punch. They certainly due, depending on the lineup. Put Rooney out there with Hernandez, Nani, and Valencia...and you're dealing. The thing I don't like about Madrid is that backline. Carvalho is on aging legs. Pepe can be a dominating force ... and he can be a misguided missile. I actually like Pepe, but I feel he gets too fired up. Ramos, always thought this guy was overrated. I've seen the world class label attached to him. Though, to be fair ... that label has fallen off the past few years. Don't his name thrown around with world-class players that much anymore. All players in form, give me United's backline over Real's. Give me Real's attack over United.
> 
> I hope these two meet in the Champions League.
> 
> 5) Stringer, Cesc is gone. Don't let the little hints or tidbits from the blogs fool you. He's gone. Nasri? Probably gone. Though, I'm not sure it is a certain. But if I were a betting man ... gone.
> 
> 6) Arsenal's board stupefies me. During the season, we heard that Arsene would have like 35 million to spend on players. Then you factor the expected player sales ... that number should be at least 50 million. Yet now, it seems like we're hearing that Arsene doesn't have that much to spend. What is it? And if you're a tight budget, why spend 18 million on Downing? He's not horrible, but he's not worth 18 million. Why not go after a Michel Bastos who I've seen rated at 12-15 million? Why not a Lucho Gonzalez who I've seen at around 10 million. This doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> The board wants to make money. Don't they know what one of their big revenue streams is? The Champions League. If they neglect to full-out the club, there will be no CL money. Do they not get this? If Cesc and Nasri are lost, and adequate replacements are not bought ... we're not finishing top 4. I'm sorry fellow Gooners, but that's just the reality of the situation. This current club minus Cesc/Nasri plus Gervinho ... still not good enough. Arsene needs to add depth. OR hope for huge, breakout seasons from Wilshere, Ramsey, and Chamakh. And by breakout, I mean near a world-class level.
> 
> 7) If Kaka is not welcome at Madrid, we'll take him. Or he should go to the MLS. :side:
> 
> 8) How do you make those fancy pound symbols for money? I do not know how, but I wanna know. I suppose I could google this, however.
> 
> 9) Rush, put that Suarez gif back in your sig. Love it.
> 
> 10) This Modric situations is fucked up. Him coming out and saying that he wants to leave does not do him any favors. Should have kept that information private. I do not think that Spurs will sell him, and now he will be vilified by the supporters. I do not get why these footballers sign these 5 year deals, and then try to crybaby their way out of them. If you don't like the money, don't sign them. Fuckers.
> 
> That's it.


OI WTF MIKEY?! DON'T YOU KNOW YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO POST WALLS OF TEXTS/ESSAYS!? SOME PEOPLE DON'T HAVE AN ATTENTION SPAN LONGER THAN A MINUTE! YOU'RE SO SELFISH!

SHEESH!!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Woodgate signs for Stoke on a one-year deal. 

He was arguably the most talented central defender I've ever seen for us, it's a shame he's made of glass.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

nice signing if he can stay fit


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> OI WTF MIKEY?! DON'T YOU KNOW YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO POST WALLS OF TEXTS/ESSAYS!? SOME PEOPLE DON'T HAVE AN ATTENTION SPAN LONGER THAN A MINUTE! YOU'RE SO SELFISH!
> 
> SHEESH!!!


I actually read Mikey's post. He's interesting


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Solid signing for Stoke, as said, if he can stay fit. Loving their progress these past few years.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> I actually read Mikey's post. He's interesting


He's also a mod. COINCIDENCE? :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Chelsea to make improved bid for Luka Modric later today.

Scrolling across the bottom of SSN at the moment.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> He's also a mod. COINCIDENCE? :side:


Or?



Silent Alarm said:


> Chelsea to make improved bid for Luka Modric later today.
> 
> Scrolling across the bottom of SSN at the moment.


Meh. They said that a few weeks ago, didn't they? It is the right time to bid though, as Modric is angry right now and Levy rejecting us again will just make Modric talk more. Which has been funny so far.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

c'mon united this is a good time to put in a sensible offer for modric, after chelsea have made 2 very low ones


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



united_07 said:


> c'mon united this is a good time to put in a sensible offer for modric, after chelsea have made 2 very low ones


Modric wants to stay in London.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Chelsea's bid will probably be 25 million and rejected.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Looks like Bendtner will be going to B Dortmund or Fenerbache.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Funny Dortmund said there not interested in Super Nick yet there now having talks with him. Just goes to show that clubs talk so much shit as well. 

If Nasri stays it better be because hes signing a new contract because if he leaves next season for nothing that will be a huge cock up by the board. Wenger going with Gibbs and Traore next season with TV5 used as backup, that should be fun  10.6m for Gervinho is brilliant hopefully he adapts well. 

And we do have money our TPA has like 35-40m in which is used for transfers and contracts. Wenger just chooses not to use it for big money transfers.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

bendtner wont go to fenerbahce with the match fixing. if found guilty, they will lose their title and be dumped a division.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Doni having a medical tomorrow at Liverpool, this is good news a very good back up keeper!
source sky sports news


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I would imagine Chelsea's bids will have to go through eventually, especially with the latest developments in the Levy/Modric situation. Really sad if true, as Levy has absolutely lost it according to the article I posted. To be fair, what can you really believe these days but it's out there, and Modric has never stepped forth to deny any of this.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Wenger should defintely still go for a left back now Clichy is gone. Gibbs is good and Traore is developing but they are simply not good enough for a demanding season.

http://goonersaur.com/2011/07/mata-not-for-sale-valencia-president/

On behalf of all Arsenal and Liverpool fans - "fuck".

Who now? 

http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/13131

Interesting read on Gervinho.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Stupid read on Gervinho to be honest. I don't think that guy has ever even watched an Ivory Coast game. If he had, he'd know that Drogba plays in the middle, Gervinho on the right. He'd know that they're teammates, you know, that they play together. He acts like they play the same position.

Even at Arsenal, I'm excited about Gervinho in the Premier League, but come on. Did an American write that article? :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> Stupid read on Gervinho to be honest. I don't think that guy has ever even watched an Ivory Coast game. If he had, he'd know that Drogba plays in the middle, Gervinho on the right. He'd know that they're teammates, you know, that they play together. He acts like they play the same position.
> 
> Even at Arsenal, I'm excited about Gervinho in the Premier League, but come on. Did an American write that article? :lmao


Mikey said no xenophobia 8*D

Both live in North London - Untold Arsenal and Le Grove are generally as good as it gets. I think that he is trying to just compare them generally in career terms. 

11 mil is a bargain compared to other players fees really.


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7032313,00.html

Yeah, Frimpong and Ryo. Sweet.







Just stunning.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Just to weigh in on some things. Aly for £8-10m would be beautiful. Doubt it will happen though. 

Nice for Arsenal if they indeed do keep Nasri & Fab. Although Fab should just go now it is becoming more and more clear he wants to move to Barca. Might as well move before it really begins to affect his playing. 

Great Signing Gervinho is for Arsenal too. Arsenal fans just better hope he proves worth the money. 

The Modric stuff is proving very lul worthy right now. Levy's ego is gonna destroy the team at this rate.

Edit 

Also with Mata shame it seems like he is staying at Valencia. Guess it means that it will mean a battle for Downing who we will probably get since he apparently said he prefers us.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

um why is drogba being compared to gervinho? the only things they have in common are they are black, from the ivory coast and play in the premier league.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Really don't know who we will get now. Good wingers are a rarety, as are good left backs.

Anyway, who are you guys supporting in other leagues next season?

France - Lyon
Germany - Dortmund & Leverkusen
Italy - like way too many teams there
Holland - 
Portugal - Braga
Spain - Valencia & Real


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Mikey said no xenophobia 8*D


:side:


> Both live in North London - Untold Arsenal and Le Grove are generally as good as it gets. I think that he is trying to just compare them generally in career terms.


Yeah, but he could've done better. At least compare Gervinho to another winger, or someone else who plays on the right. This just seems like one of those American articles that aren't well-thought out at all and show a very clear ignorance of the sport. I love Gervinho, and I love that he's coming to the Prem, but I just think this article was awful.

Reminded me of the American journalist who said that the US had a fair chance of winning the World Cup because their goalkeeper had a strong throwing arm. ~_~


Chain Gang solider said:


> The Modric stuff is proving very lul worthy right now. Levy's ego is gonna destroy the team at this rate.


Agreed. I have a friend who's a Spurs fan and I don't even want to try to bring this up, because I'm pretty sure he's embarrassed about it. This is the self-destruction of Daniel Levy. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> Reminded me of the American journalist who said that the US had a fair chance of winning the World Cup because their goalkeeper had a strong throwing arm. ~_~


This is definitely necessary:










+Almunia, Bendtner AND Denilson negotiating moves? Yes. That is what I want to see. Denilson is so bad it is a joke.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Really don't know who we will get now. Good wingers are a rarety, as are good left backs.
> 
> Anyway, who are you guys supporting in other leagues next season?
> 
> France - Lyon
> Germany - Dortmund & Leverkusen
> Italy - like way too many teams there
> Holland -
> Portugal - Braga
> Spain - Valencia & Real


France - Monaco (in Ligue 2  )
Germany - Dortmund
Italy - Fiorentina & Juventus
Holland - Ajax
Portugal - No real interest
Spain - Malaga (always looked out for them as used to go on holiday near there)


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Denilson is not that bad. I hope he goes tho as he never lived up to his potential.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> Really don't know who we will get now. Good wingers are a rarety, as are good left backs.
> 
> Anyway, who are you guys supporting in other leagues next season?
> 
> France - Lyon
> Germany - Dortmund & Leverkusen
> Italy - like way too many teams there
> Holland -
> Portugal - Braga
> Spain - Valencia & Real


France - Lyon 
Germany - Bayern & Dortmund 
Italy - Inter & Napoli 
Holland - Meh 
Portugal - Porto 
Spain - Real


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Won't actually use the term "support", but these are the teams I care the most for:

France - Marseille
Germany - Levekusen (BALLACK)
Italy - Roma (TOTTI)
Holland - Ajax
Portugal - Porto
Spain - Atleitco Madrid (KUN)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

France - Bordeaux
Germany - Leverkusen 
Italy - Inter
Holland - PSV
Portugal - Sporting
Spain - Villareal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I quite like Atletico too. Was blown away by their support at some game I watched. 

@Overrated, Denilson is a curse. Every time he plays he just cannot pass. He would do well in a lowe tempo league like Italy but England is the worst place for him to be in.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

France - Lille (One of my mates has been a fan since 2002, so I was over the moon when they won the title.)
Germany - Dortmund (Amazing fans, one of the best stadiums in the world and they sing YNWA. They're not bad on the pitch either.)
Italy - Palermo (Girlfriend's family are from Sicily, so adopted them as my favourite Italian team.)
Holland - Don't care.
Portugal - Benfica.
Spain - Real Madrid (Just because I don't want Barca to win the title.)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Did no-one see Bergkamp's genius?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Well Chelsea in the Prem.

La Liga- Barca
MLS- LA Galaxy

Don't watch Serie A or Bundesliga closely, but another Dortmund win and a Milan win would be pleasing.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

In terms of transfers, Nile Ranger looks set to be heading off to Blackpool.











I've personally always loved him from the day he posted "Gangsta first, football second" somewhere, should do alright in the championship though alongside superkev.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> In terms of transfers, Nile Ranger looks set to be heading off to Blackpool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally always loved him from the day he posted "Gangsta first, football second" somewhere, should do alright in the championship though alongside superkev.


That's superb.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

That's retarded.

Edit: Fergie on Nasri rumours: ''No, I don't think he's coing to United. I think he's agreed to go elsewhere. Maybe he has to stay at Arsenal too. That's a possibility.''

I'm glad, I never wanted Nasri. I've always thought he was shit.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Chelsea have bid £27m for Modric. Obvious rejection coming.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Might as well give up with Modric tbh. It's clearly not a price thing anymore. It's an ego thing. Levy doesn't want to look like a dick and go back on his word. Even though selling him is better for Spurs since keeping an unhappy player does no good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

27 mil bid for Modric. fpalm Chelsea, what are you doing?

Fergie thinks Nasri is going elsewhere. The board & Wenger would be crazy to keep Nasri here and let him go next year for free unless they have had preliminary contract talks. Hopefully he signs a new deal.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> In terms of transfers, Nile Ranger looks set to be heading off to Blackpool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally always loved him from the day *he posted "Gangsta first, football second" somewhere*, should do alright in the championship though alongside superkev.


What a bellend.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

"Gangsta first football second" 

What a man


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If torres is worth 50 million, then Modric is worth..


100 million dollars!

*dr evil*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Apparently Corinthians have bid £37m to bring Tevez back to the club.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Guess it would make sense since Tevez apparently wants to be closer to family. but where did they get £37m from?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

prostituting themselves?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

There's a lot of money in South American football at the moment. Look how many marquee signings the clubs make nowadays.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Dale said:


> Chelsea have bid £27m for Modric. Obvious rejection coming.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Might as well give up with Modric tbh. It's clearly not a price thing anymore. It's an ego thing. Levy doesn't want to look like a dick and go back on his word. Even though selling him is better for Spurs since keeping an unhappy player does no good.


Levy is way past looking like a dick. He's now looking like a guy that's about to lose his mind as he's apparently threatened Modric. Chelsea is in the position where they in fact don't have to give up on Modric, because this is getting worse and worse and Levy is going to push Modric to the point where he demands to leave the club. Modric doesn't want to have to do that, but he probably will.


Stringer said:


> 27 mil bid for Modric. fpalm Chelsea, what are you doing?


Smart negotiating. The more offers they make, the more Levy gets mad and rejects, the more upset Modric becomes. You can keep doing this with bigger increases, or you can keep doing it with smaller increases. Either way, you get the repetition and it all eventually becomes unglued when Modric hands in the transfer request. The end result is Chelsea getting a cheaper price. 

Can't blame them at all, tbh. Modric doesn't care what the bid is, he just wants to leave.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Whether Levy is being a dick or not (which he isn't), £27m is a measly bid for Modric. Add £10m to it and Spurs might do business.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Regardless of how much anyone gets pissed Spurs won't sell at a cheap price whatever the negoatiating.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

At the end of the day he's a Spurs player and they can do what they want. Sure an unhappy player isn't a good thing but if he's a pro like Gareth Barry or Cesc Fabregas he'll pull his finger out and carry on as normal.

He only signed a six year contract a year for ago fuck sake. He could've inserted or at least requested a release clause in his contract. However much Chelsea bid for him, are Spurs going to be able to replace Modric really? That's Spurs' issue.


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> There's a lot of money in South American football at the moment. Look how many marquee signings the clubs make nowadays.


I bet none of the money is corrupt either.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Samee said:


> I bet none of the money is corrupt either.


The cocaine business is lucrative, son.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Thinking of it it brings to light how selfish players are. If a normal person was very unhappy that they weren't getting a rise or promotion then they wouldn't throw a fit, they would show they deserve a rise, or a promotion first. 

http://gunnersforever.com/transfer-update-granero-in-drenthe-too/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=transfer-update-granero-in-drenthe-too

Granero would be a solid addition to the squad. 

http://www.footie-online.co.uk/2011/07/cissokho-is-wanted-by-roma/2331/

Interest from Liverpool and Arsenal? FUCK IT, I'M GOING TO ROMA.

The fee of 10 million is absolute bollocks, surely. He SIGNED for 12 million. Lyon would want at least another 3 million, and on top of that Porto get 20% of the fee. He won't come cheap at all.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> Whether Levy is being a dick or not (*which he isn't*), £27m is a measly bid for Modric. Add £10m to it and Spurs might do business.


I'd call threatening Modric into staying a bit more than being a dick.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> I'd call threatening Modric into staying a bit more than being a dick.


He doesn't need to threaten him. Modric signed a 5-year deal and if they don't want to sell the whiney crackwhore then they don't have to. Fuck this player power bullshit.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> He doesn't need to threaten him. Modric signed a 5-year deal and if they don't want to sell the whiney crackwhore then they don't have to. Fuck this player power bullshit.


And if he had kept it at that, that's fine. Your first sentence is my point exactly. This could've been swept under the rug, now Levy's gone and made an ass of himself and officially turned it into a big issue.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> I'd call threatening Modric into staying a bit more than being a dick.


The threats of telling him he'll stay in the stands was a bit much for sure but he doesn't have to sell him.

Anyway. Our "let's have a laugh at Rovers" moment of the week is up.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...swap-deal-with-Chris-Samba-article764502.html



> Blackburn boss Steve Kean is offering Jermain Defoe the chance to quit Tottenham - and keep his England dream alive.
> 
> Kean wants to try to talk Defoe into leaving London to lead his side's attack this season and is being given the cash to land him by the club's new owners.
> 
> Defoe had a poor season at Tottenham, losing his regular place in the side, and now Kean aims to convince him that Rovers would be a better move for him than staying on the White Hart Lane bench.
> 
> Rovers are looking to buy Defoe outright, although there is a possibility the prolific striker could be part of a swap involving centre-half Chris Samba, who is a top Tottenham target.
> 
> Defoe has admitted he is unhappy with being a bit-part player in his second spell at the Lane, but he does not want to push to leave.
> 
> However, the road to Blackburn is opening up.
> 
> Kean was also interested in Defoe's Tottenham team-mate Robbie Keane, but the Blackburn hierarchy are reluctant to splash out on him, or his wages, because he is already 31.
> 
> The Venkys group want to land a 'name' player who would pay off both as a player and an advert for them - and a current England international fits the bill perfectly.
> 
> Rovers insider say the move is 'possible', but the biggest stumbling block will be persuading London boy Defoe to go to Lancashire.
> 
> Meanwhile, Tottenham supremo Daniel Levy is cutting the price on Keane's head to £4million - in a bid for a quick sale.
> 
> Keane's value has been cut from £5.5m in an effort to attract interested clubs such as Rovers, Bolton and Aston Villa.
> 
> The Republic of Ireland veteran is not in Harry Redknapp's long-term plans and Levy is trying to bring in a couple of strikers - but would like Keane and his wages off the balance-book.
> 
> Keane is willing to move as he wants to play regularly in a season that could end with him in action at Euro 2012, but his wages may yet prove a problem.


Like we could get Defoe. If Spurs were going to accept an offer there'd be better clubs than us going for him. I'd love him but I just don't see him coming to Ewood in a million years. I've said before I'd like Keane and I still would.

I'm also pretty gutted we're going to miss out on Roger Johnson. I'm surprised a bigger club than Wolves hasn't gone for him either. It's a pity because he's a quality defender and £7m isn't bad business in this market especially when we need to replace Jones and possibly Samba too.

*Edit:*

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...ents-after-summer-signings-article764508.html

Also after Malbranque. A year ago I'd have jumped at the chance to take him but I don't know what happened to him last season at Sunderland. Still he's a talent. Probably tabloid bullshit but the only player we've signed so far this summer is the son of the agent advising our numpty owners so you can imagine my frustration!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Liked the part about Defoe not wanting to force a move. 

Probably because he's heard what happened to his buddy Luka.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Honestly, I wish United would focus on getting a holding midfielder. Anderson, Fletcher, Cleverley, Giggs all provide enough going forward, particularly in a formation where Rooney is the primary playmaker, also have Ravel Morrison comign through and I want to see him get his chances pretty soon. It's Carrick that still bothers me. We're never linked with guys like Banega, M'Villa, Vidal who would be absolutely perfect in our midfield.

Never really thought we'd get Sneijder, Modric or Nasri - Not particularly bothered either. My gut feeling is we're done with signings.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I love Steed, can't last a full game but he'll do something fantastic every now and then. I don't know if he'll be a starter for us this year and Bruce might like to get him off the wage bill. But personally I'd love to keep him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Evo said:


> Liked the part about Defoe not wanting to force a move.
> 
> Probably because he's heard what happened to his buddy Luka.


Levy probably wouldn't even care if Defoe requested a move. Defoe probably could have walked into the meeting where Levy was threatening Modric, Say I want to leave and Levy would probably tell him ok and then turn back and continue to threaten modric.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Levy probably wouldn't even care if Defoe requested a move. Defoe probably could have walked into the meeting where Levy was threatening Modric, Say I want to leave and Levy would probably tell him ok and then turn back and continue to threaten modric.


Maybe he could replace Lord Sugar on The Apprentice when he packs it in. Ruthless businessman and also a Spurs' Chairman. He sounds ideal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Levy probably wouldn't even care if Defoe requested a move. Defoe probably could have walked into the meeting where Levy was threatening Modric, Say I want to leave and Levy would probably tell him ok and then turn back and continue to threaten modric.


:lmao

As expected: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/11/tottenham-reject-chelsea-offer-luka-modric


----------



## Samee

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*










Modric's reaction to Levy.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Harrys reaction to Luka


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I don't buy this shit from Wenger earlier this morning. Keeping NAsri for one season, and then letting him walk is just reckless. Especially if ManCity offer 25 million or more. Take the 25 million, and sign someone of quality for like 15 million. And all that Cesc stuff was just posturing. Let Barca know they have to meet the asking price. 

If I were to put a percentage on the chances that CEsc and Nasri are sold ... I would go Cesc - 99.9%, Nasri - 85%

I could see Nasri taking the 110,000-a-week deal if Arsenal continues to add players. But I'm not sure that Arsene can add too much more without selling both players.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*






:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Shepard said:


> Harrys reaction to Luka


Win!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Moving from 22 to 27, wow.

Should have offered at least 30 million.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Woodgate signs for Stoke on a one-year deal.
> 
> He was arguably the most talented central defender I've ever seen for us, it's a shame he's made of glass.


He'll be done for the season by the first training session with that lot.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

If Chelsea get Modric, that'll push their spending to £100 million (give or take) in around 6 months, crazy stuff.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> If Chelsea get Modric, that'll push their spending to £100 million (give or take) in around 6 months, crazy stuff.


About standard for Chelsea


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Guess it would make sense since Tevez apparently wants to be closer to family. but where did they get £37m from?


south american economy is incredibly strong

ronaldinho gets 575k a month playing at flamengo. there's a lot of money there right now. not shocked they can come up with that bid, if i was city, i'd take it and reinvest in aguero.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Apparently Roberto Carlos urged Neymar to reject Madrid and Chelsea offers and head to that Russian Club with the really long name and a lot of money.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Wasn't that the club with the fans that threw bananas? Sounds appealing. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

anzhi

doni having a medical at liverpool
malaga to bid for diego


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

hey yo haven't been for a while. ive been up to date with most news, pretty quiet though


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://goonersaur.com/2011/07/mata-not-for-sale-valencia-president/
> 
> On behalf of all Arsenal and Liverpool fans - "fuck".


Lol, Llorente's quotes in that article are the same as I posted a week ago and nobody believed it. I've been saying it over and over again with linked news articles and it took an Arsenal fansite to convince people :hmm:



> Basque defender Asier del Horno is no longer a Valencia player after agreeing to terminate his contract with the club today. No details have yet to leak out about what percentage of the salary due to him he will get to keep.
> 
> VCF said on it's official website: "Valencia Club de Fútbol and footballer Asier del Horno have reached an agreement today to terminate his contract. Valencia Club de Fútbol wishes del Horno all the best in this new stage of his professional and personal life."
> 
> Del Horno will be out of action until around mid-September after having surgery on his injured Achilles tendon last May.
> 
> At the moment, a return to Levante, where del Horno enjoyed a very good season last year, seems most likely.


http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/inde...no-and-VCF-agree-to-contract-termination.html

Chelsea fans may get a little laugh out of that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Lol, Llorente's quotes in that article are the same as I posted a week ago and nobody believed it. I've been saying it over and over again with linked news articles and it took an Arsenal fansite to convince people :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/inde...no-and-VCF-agree-to-contract-termination.html
> 
> Chelsea fans may get a little laugh out of that.


Nah man. Del Horno wasn't good for us, but he still is a former player who never disrespected the club, so I would rather he was having success somewhere.

Samee got banned?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

MADRID, July 12 (Reuters) - Villarreal have agreed to sign Colombia defender Cristian Zapata from Serie A side Udinese on a five-year contract, the La Liga club said on Tuesday.
"Zapata will join up with Villarreal CF once the Copa America in Argentina has finished," Villarreal said in a statement on their website (www.villarrealcf.es).

The 24-year-old spent six seasons with Udinese and could play in central defence or as a fullback, they added.

Villarreal finished fourth in La Liga last season, clinching a place in the Champions League playoff round.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I had no idea that both Taye Taiwo and Philippe Mexes had joined AC Milan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

stoke have agreen on a fee for carlton cole


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Couple of fantastic freebies Milan picked up. When I heard about them joining back in May, I thought "what a steal" and still think that. Especially with Mexes. Tremendously talented and strangely underrated defender. He'll allow Nesta to have more rests and certainately without a drop in quality without Yepes having to play as often. Taiwo gives them a natural LB option as Emmanuelson is more of a winger and Antonini and Zambrotta are naturally right footed players.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I remember Mexes being torn apart for a couple of seasons before he moved to Roma. I wouldn't say he is underrated as most will see him as a competent defender but I'd not rate him better than someone like Skrtel, who I don't really like anyway.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Mexes has all the physical tools to be a fantastic defender. But mentally he is not there. His concentration levels are terrible and he can be very rash. Also, he has a hot streak that brings out the worst in him at times.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I'd rate Mexes over Skrtel any day of the week. But yeah, his mentality at times is questionable. Can't argue that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

of course you would ADAM ya butt pirate.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



> Chelsea striker Nicolas Anelka could be heading to the MLS to join David Beckham at LA Galaxy or Thierry Henry at New York Red Bulls if he is deemed surplus to requirements by Andre Villas-Boas, according to La Parisien.


GO ANYWHERE MAN. JUST GO.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Love Mexes, but I agree he can be a bit of a hothead.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> I don't buy this shit from Wenger earlier this morning. Keeping NAsri for one season, and then letting him walk is just reckless. Especially if ManCity offer 25 million or more. Take the 25 million, and sign someone of quality for like 15 million. And all that Cesc stuff was just posturing. Let Barca know they have to meet the asking price.
> 
> If I were to put a percentage on the chances that CEsc and Nasri are sold ... I would go Cesc - 99.9%, Nasri - 85%
> 
> I could see Nasri taking the 110,000-a-week deal if Arsenal continues to add players. But I'm not sure that Arsene can add too much more without selling both players.


Wenger did make some sensible points. If he sells him, he has to spend the same amount to get a sub par replacement by today's standards, as we won't have star pulling power if CL isn't enough year after year.

Hopefully we sign a big, big player to show Nasri we mean business and get someone to partner our top players, not replace them. It is hard though when another club can easily spend more on one player than our whole budget


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Apparently Roberto Carlos urged Neymar to reject Madrid and Chelsea offers and head to that Russian Club with the really long name and a lot of money.


Wow he must really hate Neymar


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

City have rejected the £35 million bid from Corinthians for Carlos Tevez. City are holding out for a £50 million offer.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

I hope Modric, Fabregas and Tevez are all 'forced' to stay. Signing a long-term contract should mean you stay at the club long term, not just increase your value.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

At least Cesc doesnt bitch and moan when hes told that he has to stay at Arsenal.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Nasri and Modric should take note of how professional Cesc and Tevez were on the pitch last season. Both wanted to leave but were still world class.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Cesc wasn't world class alst season but he was an absolute pro out there. He does have a much stronger connection with the club rather than the others though so it does make it easier. Corinthians should be able to go 50 million, hopefully.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah Fabregas was a pro. Tevez might've been great on the pitch but he was a dick off it, putting that transfer request in because he wanted to go home only to sign a new contract, and now he changes his mind again! I'll be glad to see the back of him, mainly because we'll see what City are made of without the ugly fucker.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Yeah Fabregas was a pro. Tevez might've been great on the pitch but he was a dick off it, putting that transfer request in because he wanted to go home only to sign a new contract, and now he changes his mind again! I'll be glad to see him the back of him, mainly because we'll see what City are made of without the ugly fucker.


He gets paid for what he does on the pitch though and Tevez gave his all for City, which is all he has to do.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Modric has already said he will still give his all for Spurs and won't hand in a transfer request, so I don't think he is going to just lark around.

I'm sarting to think this saga is coming to an end and we will not end up with him. It sucks. Pastore has said he rather stay in Italy and is way over priced. Sneijder wants to remain at Inter and Inter have said he is not for sale today.

Starting to look bleak right now on the creative midfielder front.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> Modric has already said he will still give his all for Spurs and won't hand in a transfer request, so I don't think he is going to just lark around.
> 
> I'm sarting to think this saga is coming to an end and we will not end up with him. It sucks. Pastore has said he rather stay in Italy and is way over priced. Sneijder wants to remain at Inter and Inter have said he is not for sale today.
> 
> Starting to look bleak right now on the creative midfielder front.


The answer for all your problems:










Creative right foot.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Stringer said:


> The answer for all your problems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative right foot.




I hope Terry gave Diaby's girlfriend a good seeing to after that.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



MMN said:


> He gets paid for what he does on the pitch though and Tevez gave his all for City, which is all he has to do.


The difference is Fabregas has shown Arsenal respect where Tevez has shown City none, trashing the city in interviews as well as his ridiculous u-turns about going home.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Nige™ said:


> The difference is Fabregas has shown Arsenal respect where Tevez has shown City none, trashing the city in interviews as well as his ridiculous u-turns about going home.


This. Tevez couldn't give a flying fuck about Citeh or anything it has to do with. Citeh used him as a poster boy and he used them for cash. Great player for them but he couldn't care less. People criticise Cesc for being captain and rightly so, but Tevez has gone public about his dislike for the city and made it clear he doesn't want to be there. What a captain.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> I hope Terry gave Diaby's girlfriend a good seeing to after that.


TERRY TERRY, He's the man. If he can't fuck her, no one can!!!









I can totally see Corinthians bumping up to 50 mil. Yesterday I read that they gave a 40 mil offer (but had a 35 mil one rejected today ). I'm sure they will fork up the cash, would be kind of weird seeing Tevez go to Brazil though (pretty lowly for a player of his ability, but then again this is what you get with a queeny like him).


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Nige™ said:


> The difference is Fabregas has shown Arsenal respect where Tevez has shown City none, trashing the city in interviews as well as his ridiculous u-turns about going home.


Exactly. Even Torres showed more class then Tevez has. Tevez has been a sulky little baby.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

On the subject of Torres, he scored against the mighty Wycombe Wanderers in a behind the doors pre season game. I see him scoring 50 this season now.



Rockhead said:


> TERRY TERRY, He's the man. If he can't fuck her, no one can!!!


What a captain he is! Inspiration to all faithful men out there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Liverpool after Mertesacker now. Find your own targets please 

^That talksport edited video is quality :lmao "It's a great milestone to achieve"



http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/12/arsenal-manchester-city-premier-league

Great stuff from Wenger. Spot on.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Wouldn't read too much in Mertesacker. We have been linked to damn near every single player in Europe.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



Joel said:


> On the subject of Torres, he scored against the mighty Wycombe Wanderers in a behind the doors pre season game. I see him scoring* 5.0* this season now.


I have corrected it for you sir


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah, he's a defender someone else wants. That means some "news" site is naturally going to link him to us. I'd still like to see us get him, but I think it's bullshit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

throw enough rumours on the wall, eventually one of them will stick


----------



## CGS

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah pretty much, except that has been the cae with damn near everyone this window.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Yeah, and then the site can pull out the "YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST" crap, despite just guessing and getting a whole lot wrong.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

Torres is coming back for 20mil + Lucas & N'Gog.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*



redeadening said:


> throw enough rumours on the wall, eventually one of them will stick


Ah, The Sun's tried and tested method of football journalism.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Man Citeh: We bought this title too. BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH! (transfer thread)*

It would be goal.com's as well if any of their "news" ever turns out true.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Transfers: According to sources of the Daily Mail ...*

someone come up with a title involving The Sun/Daily Mail/Goal.com.

their name must be slain.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Transfers: According to sources of the Daily Mail ...*

Should have made it Daily Fail in the title.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Transfers: According to sources of the Daily Mail ...*

i feel it's pretty obvious what's the daily mail reputation is.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Gonna be pretty hard to top the Man Citeh title tbh. 

Also heres something to make the Liverpool fans happy 



> Liverpool have confirmed that a deal has been agreed for the sale of defender Paul Konchesky to Leicester City.
> 
> The move will bring to an end an unhappy year at Anfield for the full-back in which he was criticised for his performances and was loaned to Nottingham Forest.
> Konchesky was a signing of former Liverpool boss Roy Hodgson, who had previously worked with him at Fulham, but he did not feature in the plans of predecessor Kenny Dalglish.
> Wolves had also been linked with a bid for the ex-Charlton, Tottenham and West Ham player, but Sven Goran Eriksson is set to add him to his Leicester revolution.
> 
> A short statement on Liverpool's official website read: "Liverpool have today finalised a deal to sell Paul Konchesky to Leicester City.
> "The 30-year-old, who played 18 games for the Reds, will now join the Championship outfit for pre-season."
> 
> Source: SSN


1 done many more to go.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

saw that before. cheering. just got to get rid of poulson, ngog, jovanovic and the rest of that ilk.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The very reliable source (daily mail) is claiming that Barca are preparing a third bid for the Fabregas.

With Chelsea's wait and watch policy at the moment, I'm sure there will be a gigantic signing soon. It just looks like the stillness before the storm. I'm still saying: Pastore to Chelsea, plz. Who wants Modric when you can have a hybrid of Messi and Xavi? :shocked:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

yeahhhhhhhhhh get in son. glad konchesky's gone


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhh get in son. glad konchesky's gone












it sure is a beautiful day for LFC, hopefully the first of many


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

woodgate joined stoke on a free

where u at josh

john arne riise has signed for fulham (nice to see him back)

shay given to villa being talked about


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Konchesky gone, Jovanovic soon to go. Just need to get rid of Cole, Poulsen, N'Gog, Aurelio, Insua and El Zhar now. Should be easy enough :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

first pre season friendly starts in about an hour :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> first pre season friendly starts in about an hour :side:


The rumoured line-up is oozing with quality.






*Gulacsi

Kelly - Carragher - Wilson - Flanagan

Spearing - Poulsen

Cole - Shelvey - Pacheco

N'Gog​*
:side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

flanagan/kelly/wilson playing together is great. would have liked to see agger instead of carra tho


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> flanagan/kelly/wilson playing together is great. would have liked to see agger instead of carra tho


That team has been officially confirmed now. The subs are: Jones, Hansen, Agger, Kyrgiakos, Robinson, Wisdom, Adam, Aquilani, Coady, Kuyt, Carroll.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Liverpool: Gulacsi, Flanagan, Kelly, Carragher, Wilson, Poulsen, Spearing, Shelvey, Cole, Pacheco, Ngog. Subs: Jones, Hansen, Agger, Kyrgiakos, Robinson, Wisdom, Adam, Aquilani, Coady, Kuyt, Carroll.

meireles injured


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Hoping to see Adam and Aquilani on at half-time. Looking forward to seeing Carroll too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

first half - first team
second half - subs


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Boring line-up!

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> first half - first team
> second half - subs


Last 5 minutes - Aquilani
Last 4 minutes - Coady to replace the injured Aquilani


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao

hope not though


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



MMN said:


> Last 5 minutes - Aquilani
> Last 4 minutes - Coady to replace the injured Aquilani




Joe Cole to score a 30 meter drive.

:side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Ugh & Cole, Poulson & Ngog playing. Glad to see Pacheco playing though hopefully he gets a chance in the first team next year.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

what a midfield force spearing-poulsen


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Dale Jennings of Tranmere has signed for Bayern Munich.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Jay Boothroyd to QPR


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

2-1 half time. poulson and ngog scored, and gulasci had a blunder :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Adam looking like a BOSS in the Liverpol shirt right there.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I really like the look of Adam playing deep with Aquilani ahead of him. So much class in that midfield, though you can't take much from pre-season games.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

GUANDONG with the comeback :lmao

carroll's beard :lmao

adam/aquilani looked good in the second half


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

wheres mikey to point out this discussion is in the WRONG THREAD


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

didn't this start off as a pre-season/transfer thread?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

no, just a transfer thread


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> GUANDONG with the comeback :lmao
> 
> carroll's beard :lmao
> 
> adam/aquilani looked good in the second half


Carroll's beard was epic :lmao. Missed quite a bit of the second half but sounds pretty decent and liked what I did see of it. Played well in the first half though, Flannagen especially looks like he has quiite a bit of potential.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

According to an MEN reporter, David Gill is currently in Milan negotiating with Inter over Sneijder


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Didn't Snijder say a few days back that he wanted to stay?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

nah apparently that was in some magazine where he gave the interview a couple of months ago


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Didn't Snijder say a few days back that he wanted to stay?


Not only that, but Inter said they have not received any bids yesterday and he is not for sale.

But you never know...

Wish we'd just go there and offer £35m.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'll have a victory wank if we get Sneijder.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

qpr have signed kieron dyer for 1 year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> Not only that, but Inter said they have not received any bids yesterday and he is not for sale.
> 
> But you never know...
> 
> Wish we'd just go there and offer £35m.


Nah you guys need to just continue bidding and bringing the lulz with Modric :side: 

Snijder would be good for either one of Chelsea or Man U though, Can see him going to Man U more though. On saying that I reckon he will end up staying in Inter for some reason. Just can't see him moving.

Edit

Dyer should retire tbh. He just can't seem to shake his injury issues. Hopefully QPR has signed him to a Pay as you play deal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Dyer was finished years ago. Apparently made 30 appearances in 4 years, this pretty much sums up what a waste he is:



> the Daily Telegraph stated that Dyer, who had made only 22 appearances and had never played a full 90 minutes for West Ham, was the club's top earner on £83,000-a-week. His deal included £424,000-a-season for image rights and £100,000 in loyalty fees


But that's West Ham for you, owners that love throwing money away.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

West Ham owners open too loaning parker out for year. Boothroyd has also joined QPR, while C. Cole undergoing medical at Stoke.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

United STILL think they can get Sneijder?

MMN & Samee banned? BLISS.



http://gunnersphere.com/2011/07/view-from-the-sphere/could-wengers-proposed-12m-bendtner-bid-land-this-serbian-centre-back

Yes please.




http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/kickoff/blog/2011-07-13/hunter-cesc-fabregas-so-determined-leave-arsenal-he-would-be-willing-move-manchester-city

Hunter is an absolute prick. People may take him seriously if he didn't deny facts. Saying Barca aren't tapping Cesc up is just stupid. So fucking biased.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Dude, Talksport...seriously.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I thought I would listen to it to see what bullshit H?unter was on about after some fans posted it on Twitter. He is so desperate to get out he would go to Citeh? Bullshit. Where does Hunter get this stuff from?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

MMN is gone too? The Scouse-ocaust of this thread is progressing nicely :side:.

Sneijder is in the bag, he'll have the honour of wearing number 22, big boots to fill.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> MMN is gone too? The Scouse-ocaust of this thread is progressing nicely :side:.
> 
> *Sneijder is in the bag*, he'll have the honour of wearing number 22, big boots to fill.


:banplz:

:lmao Apparently Denilson stormed off at pre season. Nice. Wish Cesc would come out and clear everything up now, hard to believe he is captain sometimes. Wenger should try to sell a few of the poor talents here to get some wages ready for a big name signing hopfully.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

MMN gone too? Thank fuck even though it's always good to have fellow Liverpool fans around dude was a fool. 

Really can't see Man U getting Snijder but I would be green with envy if they do. Great replacement for Scholes he would be, especially if he settles in straight away. As for Cesc. Why is he still here? Dude has to seriously be the most loyal player around right now, Its clear to damn near everyone he wants to leave but he continues to stay year after year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cesc is one of the only players I am fine with leaving. Top class in every way, although I just wish he would go public on his feelings.

Vela scored against Malaysia. And yes, it was a chip.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Come on Sneijder, don't make me hate you. Don't go to United.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Gotta love transfer rumours. We'll say that Sneijder is going to United, even if he says (repeatedly) that he isn't!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has blasted Xavi's comments about Cesc Fabregas, claiming the midfielder has been "very disrespectful" to the club.
> 
> Fabregas had indicated last summer that he was keen to return to Barcelona, but Arsenal rejected two bids and stressed that they had no intention of allowing their captain to leave.
> 
> It had appeared a move was on the cards this summer when an unnamed Arsenal director told the BBC that Fabregas would be allowed to leave should a suitable bid arrive, but manager Arsene Wenger has since outlined his determination to keep the player at the Emirates.
> 
> However, Xavi told the Barcelona website on Wednesday: "I spoke to Cesc in Ibiza and he said he was suffering because he wanted to come. It's more like he did everything he could to come and wants to leave Arsenal - although he made it clear that now everything depends on the selling club.''
> 
> When asked about this latest development, the Arsenal manager was not pleased, and replied: "I cannot comment on every comment [involving Fabregas]. What is important is Cesc has a contract with Arsenal, and we want to keep him."
> 
> Wenger also did not mince words about Xavi's comments.
> 
> "A mutual respect should stand between the two clubs", the manager said. "Xavi has been very disrespectful to Arsenal football club."

























....


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fucking Xavi 8*D


http://wrighty7.blogspot.com/2011/07/wrighty7-cesc-fabregas-so-determined-to.html










"Yes, well I'm here in Barcelona and there are rumours that Cesc Fabregas is in preliminary talks with Stoke City over a £55 million deal."







Sky sources - Liverpool agree fee with Villa for Downing. 20 mil. Would go back through the thread to quote Samee for saying he was sure they wouldn't go that high but he isn't here anymore. Anyway, everyone better commence the laughing. 2 million for a squad player?













"12 million for Downing? Sweet."










"15."










"John, I need 3 million more"










"OK then, 15."










"Pfft, 20."










"John, need 5 million more!"










"Not sure if serious"










"But, but, he's English"










"Fine, for fucks sakes."










"Am I blind or did I just sell Stewart Downing for 20 million?"


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

SSN.com is reporting that Aston Villa have accepted a bid of £20m for Downing from Liverpool.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Done deal. Adam and Downing!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Whoever created that thread title jinxed the fuck outta us.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

pretty sure it was Rush. Or me. I dunno.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Timeline for Downing deal added on previous page. Funny as possible for how tired I currently am :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

20mil?

AEROPLANES FULL OF CASH!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao that is funny but damn it hurts to think that we have spent around £85m on Adam, Carroll, Henderson & Downing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

This entire Fabregas situation is extremely awkward. and the fact that both of Xavi's legs need to break before fabregas gets any time on the pitch isnt helping


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.footybunker.com/arsenal-and-bayern-munich-at-loggerheads-for-chilean-midfielder/7683

Make it happen. Such a top signing if it went through.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

He's not 15 years old though.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

"He is valued at around £12m which is not the sort of money that Wenger spends unless he really needs to."

what? 

Thank god we have dodged the downing grenade.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Stringer, that last picture, post...

:lmao

all of it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Thanks Evo :lmao


@Overrated - Wenger will fork out 12 mil for a player of Vidal's quality for sure. That's actually pretty cheap. Fits the Wenger mould perfectly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Samee was said that Liverpool wouldn't spend £20m on Downing. Liverpool have spent £20m on Downing.
MMN was thought Adam sucked. Liverpool bought him and all of a sudden he was a good player.

Now they are both gone.






Edit: Wow. MMN repped me with a dick getting jerked off. Must be one of his and Samee's sex tapes. Can an admin/mod delete it please?

Thanks.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We'll always have the memories.

FUCK YOU ABRA, START BLOWING YOUR RUSSIAN MAFIA MONEY AND START BUYING US SOME UNNECESSARY STRIKERS!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Kinda want to know what Samee would have said about Downing now, Even told him that we will defo sign him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

that footy bunker article was done by an idiot apparently. everyone knows that vidal is with bayer levenkusen. not dortmund.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I was actually thinking that Chelsea's solution is less strikers and more midfielders. And a 4-4-1-1 formation. It's a radical change, but I've been thinking about it.

This Anelka-Torres partnership that has been forming (Anelka responsible for Torres' only goal last season and first goal this preseason), along with Drogba's numerous assists last season, has me thinking that they should both start playing CF. You get them in that position, have Torres/Falcao up front, and take Malouda and Kalou back to their winger positions in midfield (or whatever midfielders we sign), and I think we really have something.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The fact that the website is called "Footybunker" tells me there is idiots involved.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We do need more midfielders. Maybe some actual wingers too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Have fun with Downing :hb

Gonna be honest, I think the top 4 is staying the same this year again. That's if Nasri and Fab don't move though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Apparently Everton want Holtby. I think I'd piss my pants if we signed him, too bad we're fucking skint :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

you can have gibson, we'll pay you.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Just looking at the current squad you could do this:

_4-4-1-1

Ivanovic - David Luiz/Alex - Terry - Cole

Ramires/Kalou - Mikel/Ramires - Lampard - Malouda

Drogba/Anelka

Torres_​
And that's not even factoring in the possible additions of Falcao, Pastore, Modric, Moutinho, etc. Personally I think that looks pretty good already. Thoughts on a change like that, anyone?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

ramires is a winger? uh..i'm not sure about that.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah I made the edit once I thought about that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

guardian says modric handed in a transfer request.

i thought he already did that?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Mikey Damage said:


> guardian says modric handed in a transfer request.
> 
> i thought he already did that?


No he just spoke against Dany Levy so far.

This is good news for us, if true.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Even if he doesnt leave, we pretty much fucked up Spurs' season


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

lots of twitter chatter on snjider to united, but it mostly stems from a mirror piece. so, sketchy. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

"A mutual respect should stand between the two clubs", the manager said. "Xavi has been very disrespectful to Arsenal football club." 

xavi is now a club.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

well, yeah, he pretty much is Barcelona.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

if you took away messi, puyol, iniesta, valdes, villa and alves yeah.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

wait i meant to say is, its extremely hard to imagine the barca or spain without the bastard. he's their creative brain. he makes the magic happen. Effectively the best midfielder on earth


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i know


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Couple of the morning papers are suggesting that Sneijder has agreed personal terms, albeit the unreliable Mail and Mirror, but a couple of journalists, from the more reliable Telegraph and Times, on twitter seem to echo the statements reported in the papers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Till Iniesta takes that claim.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Luke Chadwick > Stuart Downing


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

goal with the ALL EXCLUSIVE that is all over the internet.

david gill in milan to tie up sneijder deal.

you heard it here first at goal.com

fm favourite axel witsel from liege to benfica.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Just tested out that new formation idea on FIFA. Yeah, you can't exactly say FIFA is evidence for everything but if I'm being honest, it worked pretty well.

_Ivanovic - Alex - Terry - Cole
Kalou - Ramires - Lampard - Malouda
Drogba
Torres_​
is what I went with to start. At the interval, subbed in Anelka for Drogba, moved Ramires over to Kalou's position, took out Kalou and Lampard and brought in Benayoun and Mikel to test them out. If I could've made more substitutions, I would've, but no big deal.

Overall it was pretty effective. Kalou and Anelka both had 2 assists, as well as one each for Drogba, Lampard, and Ivanovic. Kalou was wonderful in his position as long as he played. Ramires was my best passer (and probably overall had the best midfield performance) and did a great job of getting the offense going, though Benayoun and Mikel each had half the passes in half the time. Goals went to Drogba (2), Torres (2), Anelka, Malouda, Alex, and Kalou to finish it off. And yeah, this was on legendary and against Arsenal (quick match, couldn't be arsed to change it), so I'd say they were pretty good results.

Again, it's FIFA, but whatever.

A friend of mine who was here asked "What about Sturridge?" as making Torres the lone striker, and obviously with the possible arrival of Falcao, this new formation would create problems especially with Sturridge's name continuing to get mentions in the transfer market. But I think 4-4-1-1 would only be a temporary solution, and honestly, only to take the best advantage of Drogba and Anelka while we still have them. The truth is that in the spirit of the transfer window, I just don't feel they're getting enough respect, because they're still friggin' Drogba and Anelka. Why not try to find a way to maximize this? Anelka's budding partnership with Torres, I think, is enough reason to consider this temporary change. When Anelka and Drogba are gone, then we can go back to a better system to incorporate Sturridge, and if that means a front three involving him, Torres, and Falcao, then bring it on, because I think that's a great idea.

But for now, I think our issue should be getting more midfielders and getting the maximum out of Drogba and Anelka. They can still go, and I think too many people are losing sight of that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



united_07 said:


> Couple of the morning papers are suggesting that Sneijder has agreed personal terms, albeit the unreliable Mail and Mirror, but a couple of journalists, from the more reliable Telegraph and Times, on twitter seem to echo the statements reported in the papers


From those sources - Senijder wanted £250,000 p/w, but he settled for £190,000.

:lmao Why would a player in the peak of his powers settle for £60k less than what he wants?

Funny article though. Made me laugh.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Because what he wants is an absolute extortionate amount. 250,000 a week. It wasn't all that long ago that 250,000 was a suitable yearly wage for a player of Sneijder's class. It's not like 190,000 is a pitance either. I believe he's on 85,000 pounds p/w at the moment (5M euro a year) so United's offer is a huge improvement on what he's currently getting.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I don't believe we're after him still, just don't see Fergie going all out on Sneijder considering the cost of signing and then paying him will be like.


----------



## elo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Welcome Roger.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Bananas said:


> Because what he wants is an absolute extortionate amount. 250,000 a week. It wasn't all that long ago that 250,000 was a suitable yearly wage for a player of Sneijder's class. It's not like 190,000 is a pitance either. I believe he's on *85,000* pounds p/w at the moment (5M euro a year) so United's offer is a huge improvement on what he's currently getting.


Ha! Sneijder is on around £175k p/w. That's why he is so content at Inter. He's won the Champions League, league titles and cups. He has nothing to prove anymore.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

On Chelsea discussion, I honestly don't believe the likes of Kalou, Ramires, Mikel, etc are good enough to challenge a strengthened ManU or even City. If Chelsea get in Modric or Pastore, and a few more players, I'm sure Chelsea will win the League again, but with the current crop, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

downing had the most crosses last season tho!1!!1!!1

handy player..overpriced yet again, but a lot of clubs have done that.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Its unreal in 2 transfer windows Kenny Dalglish has spent more money on bringing new players in than Arsenal have since the last time we won a trophy. Only problem is he's signing shit like Henderson, Downing and Carroll. Unlucky liverpool.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Its unreal in 2 transfer windows Kenny Dalglish has spent more money on bringing new players in than Arsenal have since the last time we won a trophy. Only problem is he's signing shit like Henderson, Downing and Carroll. Unlucky liverpool.


thats the thing thats annoying me atm. The players aren't exactly bad but for the prices its terrible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

what if they win a trophy and arsenal dont


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> what if they win a trophy and arsenal dont


Then it proves that you do indeed have to buy success.

Dont get me wrong im not complaining at what Liverpool are doing. I have no problem with clubs splashing an owners cash, If they feel they have the cash and want to spend thats up to them alot needs to be done to the squad and unlike us they are actually actively seeking to sort it.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Meanwhile Villa fans have welcomed the departure of Stewart Downing and Ashley Young, expressing their delight at the club’s new strategy of selling their best players prior to relegation, rather than being forced into doing so afterwards.
> 
> One season ticket holder told us, “You only have to look at the pressure West Ham are under to see that the best time to sell all of your best players is before you go down, not afterwards.”
> 
> “I praise the club for their foresight, and would suggest that we could probably still get a few quid for Gabby Agbonlahor and Darren Bent.”



Quote from a Villa fan regarding the impending Downing sale, found it hilarious myself :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Know a Villa fan who goes home and away with them. He's made up that both Young and Downing have left.

He defined Young as the ultimate Match of the Day player in that when they condense the average Villa match to under 5 mins you usually only see his best crosses/assists but for anyone who's at the match in person they'll see 5 shit crosses for every good 1. 

I'm not arsed with United splashing the cash as I want the debt and the Glazers gone before we start pissing away money we don't have, but Young was about as terrible a player as we could get for the price we paid. Stats will say he's a great player but every person who regularly goes to games has always said Young is shite in person.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Then it proves that you do indeed have to buy success.
> 
> Dont get me wrong im not complaining at what Liverpool are doing. I have no problem with clubs splashing an owners cash, If they feel they have the cash and want to spend thats up to them alot needs to be done to the squad and unlike us they are actually actively seeking to sort it.


The reason we are spending so much is they are young english players. Carroll was from the Torres money as well and we needed a striker to replace Torres. The owners long term plan is young english player. Though Downing I have no idea why we bought


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Liverpool are spending so much because the squad is so bare outside of the first 11. When I mean poor, I mean poor. Years of bad signings need to sorted out. United too have a lot of players on the bench that are big players, and big money players, but Liverpool have had to do it quicker than United, which is no crime.

Even with the players brought, once the fringe players go, there'll still be a few gaps, though there are quite a few youngsters coming through from the academy.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Bananas said:


> Because what he wants is an absolute extortionate amount. 250,000 a week. It wasn't all that long ago that 250,000 was a suitable yearly wage for a player of Sneijder's class. It's not like 190,000 is a pitance either. I believe he's on 85,000 pounds p/w at the moment (5M euro a year) so United's offer is a huge improvement on what he's currently getting.


Snijder is currently the highest paid player in serie A. He 'reportedly' is recieving 225k a week from Inter. (12M a year) any offer from united was always going to be a wage cut. That was made clear way back in march.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



DeeCee said:


> Liverpool are spending so much because the squad is so bare outside of the first 11. When I mean poor, I mean poor. Years of bad signings need to sorted out. United too have a lot of players on the bench that are big players, and big money players, but Liverpool have had to do it quicker than United, which is no crime.
> 
> Even with the players brought, once the fringe players go, there'll still be a few gaps, though there are quite a few youngsters coming through from the academy.


Thoughts on Bournemouth's losses/signings DC?


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



DeeCee said:


> Liverpool are spending so much because the squad is so bare outside of the first 11. When I mean poor, I mean poor. Years of bad signings need to sorted out. United too have a lot of players on the bench that are big players, and big money players, but Liverpool have had to do it quicker than United, which is no crime.
> 
> Even with the players brought, once the fringe players go, there'll still be a few gaps, though there are quite a few youngsters coming through from the academy.


Rafa did a good job of sorting out the academy and we will see that in the next few years hopefully come through. Liverpool will not be in the title race for a few years but hopefully we can get top 4 this year.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



MartinFromMars said:


> Thoughts on Bournemouth's losses/signings DC?



We're not in that bad shape, to be fair.

Pearce is the biggest loss without a doubt, Wiggins and Holland are losses, but replacement. Luckily, we're very strong in Midfield and Attack, but our defence is starting to take shape.

Barrett looked top against Hamworthy and is a top fella too by talking to him, he will challenge with Cooper, Baudry and Garry (he's nearly back fit). We just need a couple of full back to supplement Cummings and Purches.

Lot more hopeful tonight than I have been for a while. 

You off to the game tonight?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



DeeCee said:


> We're not in that bad shape, to be fair.
> 
> Pearce is the biggest loss without a doubt, Wiggins and Holland are losses, but replacement. Luckily, we're very strong in Midfield and Attack, but our defence is starting to take shape.
> 
> Barrett looked top against Hamworthy and is a top fella too by talking to him, he will challenge with Cooper, Baudry and Garry (he's nearly back fit). We just need a couple of full back to supplement Cummings and Purches.
> 
> Lot more hopeful tonight than I have been for a while.
> 
> You off to the game tonight?


Pretty much my view on things.

I knew we would lose Pearce this summer. He was immense last season. Gutted about losing Wiggins as well personally. Hollands is meh to me, seeing as we have a strong midfield. Like you, I have no concerns about the attack either.

I'd like a left and right back as well. The odd quality loanee wouldn't go a miss either.

I wish I could go tonight, but work put an end to that. I hate split shifts. Have fun at the game tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> HOLLAND manager Bert van Marwijk has told Wesley Sneijder a move to Manchester United would boost his career.
> 
> United boss Alex Ferguson is attempting to seal a £35million deal for the Inter Milan star, who he sees as an ideal replacement for Paul Scholes.
> Sneijder moved to the San Siro in 2009 and won the Treble in his first season when Jose Mourinho was in charge.
> 
> Since then, the 27-year-old midfielder has established himself as one of the world's most gifted playmakers.
> And Dutch coach van Marwijk reckons a move to Old Trafford would further increase Sneijder's standing in the game.
> He said: "A transfer to Manchester United would only make Wesley a better player.
> 
> "He has already played for top teams like Real Madrid and Inter Milan but United would be another step forward for him.
> "Not only because of their football and their way of thinking, but also because it would be a new challenge for him.
> "That is often very inspiring for players and gives them new energy."
> Van Marwijk added: "It would also be advantageous for the Dutch national team.
> 
> "Manchester United's game is closer in style to ours than that of Inter.
> "With us, Wesley has a long time on the ball. He is involved at all times and is dangerous with his passing and shots on goal.
> "In Italy, he plays deeper and must compete against five or six defenders.
> "The way we play allows Wesley to make his mark on the game and it would be the same if he played for United. I think he would fit in well there."


LISTEN TO THE MAN, WESLEY!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Liverpool Transfer Flowchart


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## lee20794

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I quite like Bert van Marwijk.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

only one applicable is the Jones one :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

German Centerback Jerome Boateng from Manchester City to Bayern for about 13,5m Euros.

http://www.fcbayern.telekom.de/en/news/news/2011/30199.php

wow


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Snijder is currently the highest paid player in serie A. He 'reportedly' is recieving 225k a week from Inter. (12M a year) any offer from united was always going to be a wage cut. That was made clear way back in march.


As it happens, I'm quite stupid. You are correct sir.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I thought City were holding out for a more extortionate figure for Boateng? I'm sure they bought him for close to £20 million.

EDIT: Nope, £10 million. Jesus they made a profit, somehow.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

made a profit on a guy that was injured most of the time.

ROBERTO MAGIC


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Can't believe how much cash Villa have got for Young and Downing. They should be able to assemble a pretty mean side with the money and youngsters coming through.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



EFC Bronco said:


> Liverpool Transfer Flowchart


Tbf both Downing and Young are rubbish.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Neither are rubbish, Young has been a good performer for Villa and so has Downing. Both are very good squad players.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao @ labelling Young and Downing rubbish. Young is quite a good and versatile midfielder/winger and Downing is decent also. Crazy stuff.

But good graph, legit lol'd.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Christian Poulsen is not leaving Liverpool - agent
> 
> The Danish international midfielder, a disappointment in his debut season at Anfield, has not played since March, but reports linking him to Copenhagen are denied
> 
> The agent of Liverpool midfielder Christian Poulsen has rubbished reports linking the Dane to Copenhagen, and says that his client will not be leaving Anfield this summer.
> 
> Poulsen endured a poor first season at Liverpool after being signed by former manager Roy Hodgson last summer and made just six appearances under new boss Kenny Dalglish, the last of which came in March.
> 
> But his agent Jorn Bonnesen told Onside.dk: “No, Christian Poulsen is not on his way to FC Copenhagen and he has not spoken to them.
> 
> “Christian Poulsen’s future lies at Liverpool.”
> 
> The 31-year-old has two years left on his contract at Anfield but many expect him to leave after the arrivals of fellow midfielders Jordan Henderson and Charlie Adam.
> 
> Poulsen was included in the Reds’ squad for a pre-season tour of China, and scored on Wednesday in a friendly against Guangdong Sunray Cave.
> 
> The former Juventus man, signed for £4.5 million last June, has been frozen out since making his last appearance in Liverpool’s 1-0 Europa League defeat against Braga.
> 
> Another of Hodgson’s signings, left-back Paul Konchesky, has already left the club this summer, joining Sven-Goran Eriksson’s Leicester City.


suck balls


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> 14.14: BREAKING NEWS Eidur Gudjohnsen is having a West Ham medical. He nearly went there during Gianfranco Zola's time and was more recently at Fulham.


And also:



> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp says he has rejected a written transfer request from wantaway midfielder Luka Modric.


Really feel like we will get him this summer. We need to stop lowballing and offer a higher amount.

Also hearing a lot about Sneijder and United. FUCK.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> 1629: FOOTBALL - Manchester United tell BBC Sport they are not trying to sign Wesley Sneijder from Inter Milan. Full story to follow.


lol


----------



## haribo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fuck off United. Carrick and Fletcher - MIDFIELD DYNAMO.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

So Modric was actually pushed to handing in his transfer request. Wow. 

Would have to imagine this will continue to develop. Likelihood of getting Modric seems to have increased quite a bit now.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Fucking Xavi 8*D
> 
> 
> http://wrighty7.blogspot.com/2011/07/wrighty7-cesc-fabregas-so-determined-to.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, well I'm here in Barcelona and there are rumours that Cesc Fabregas is in preliminary talks with Stoke City over a £55 million deal."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky sources - Liverpool agree fee with Villa for Downing. 20 mil. Would go back through the thread to quote Samee for saying he was sure they wouldn't go that high but he isn't here anymore. Anyway, everyone better commence the laughing. 2 million for a squad player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "12 million for Downing? Sweet."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "15."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "John, I need 3 million more"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OK then, 15."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Pfft, 20."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "John, need 5 million more!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not sure if serious"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But, but, he's English"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Fine, for fucks sakes."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Am I blind or did I just sell Stewart Downing for 20 million?"


Just seeing this now. Brilliant :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Evo said:


> So Modric was actually pushed to handing in his transfer request. Wow.
> 
> Would have to imagine this will continue to develop. Likelihood of getting Modric seems to have increased quite a bit now.


Well he is either edging nearer to Stamford Bridge, or Tottenham stands. Hopefully the former :side:

Still waiting for news on a winger! Looks like Parker may join on loan.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> *Manchester United manager Sir Alex Ferguson has rubbished reports that a £35million deal for Wesley Sneijder is close to being completed. *
> 
> Ferguson was responding to English press claims that the Inter Milan star has agreed terms with the Old Trafford club, with the United boss adamant there is no truth in the rumours.
> 
> Sneijder has stated he is happy with the Serie A side and Inter insist that the Holland international is not for sale.
> 
> But with United understood to be in the market for a new playmaker to replace Paul Scholes, the former Ajax and Real Madrid man continues to be linked with the Premier League champions.
> 
> "I keep reading about this, there's absolutely nothing at all to that," Ferguson told ESPN.
> 
> "First of all I don't think Inter are prepared to sell him anyway.
> 
> "You get conjecture and you get speculation every week in newspapers unfortunately.
> 
> "And we have to answer these for some reason - why, I don't know, but we have to find a reason without adding insult to any particular club, or embarrassing any particular player. There's nothing we can do about it."
> 
> Reports had suggested that United chief executive David Gill has been in Milan thrashing out a deal, but the club have since confirmed that Gill was heading to Zurich for a European Club Association meeting.


lol the tabloids getting BERRIED by Fergie. Hopefully this will end all the silly speculation and bullshit about him joinining. Sadly tho, by next week, he'll be having a Gervinho style medical according to some idiot I reckon.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

It would make no sense for Fergie to say anything but that to be fair, although I still doubt we'll get him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fergie always lies to the press. The Sneijder deal is soooo on.

:side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah, well said Fergie. Why the hell should we go for world-class Sneijder when we have Gateshead-class CARRICK.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ Cause Sneijder would rape your wage structure.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

bagging the good mikey carrick?

WHERE'S RENEGATE

why would sneijder leave? he would get the same/less money, inter are in the champions league, he's happy there and has a spot for the rest of his career (barring injury or poor relations.)


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> Well he is either edging nearer to Stamford Bridge, or Tottenham stands. Hopefully the former :side:
> 
> Still waiting for news on a winger! Looks like Parker may join on loan.


Not sure how I feel about the Parker rumours. Personally I feel he's a bit overrated but who knows.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Evo said:


> Not sure how I feel about the Parker rumours. Personally I feel he's a bit overrated but who knows.


Have the same feeling, tbh. Wouldn't be against it as long as it is just a loan deal, which sees him covers the void left by Essien.

But I doubt he'll want that, as it'll bring back not so pleasant memories of his time with us in 2004-05.

Don't care either way.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> ^ Cause Sneijder would rape your wage structure.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> Samee was said that Liverpool wouldn't spend £20m on Downing. Liverpool have spent £20m on Downing.
> MMN was thought Adam sucked. Liverpool bought him and all of a sudden he was a good player.
> 
> Now they are both gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Wow. MMN repped me with a dick getting jerked off. Must be one of his and Samee's sex tapes. Can an admin/mod delete it please?
> 
> Thanks.


He repped me with that too.



Mikey Damage said:


> that footy bunker article was done by an idiot apparently. everyone knows that vidal is with bayer levenkusen. not dortmund.


I legit lold when I seen it. *cornette face* still think Wenger is interested though.



Evo said:


> I was actually thinking that Chelsea's solution is less strikers and more midfielders. And a 4-4-1-1 formation. It's a radical change, but I've been thinking about it.
> 
> This Anelka-Torres partnership that has been forming (Anelka responsible for Torres' only goal last season and first goal this preseason), along with Drogba's numerous assists last season, has me thinking that they should both start playing CF. You get them in that position, have Torres/Falcao up front, and take Malouda and Kalou back to their winger positions in midfield (or whatever midfielders we sign), and I think we really have something.


This could work well in all fairness.



Evo said:


> Just looking at the current squad you could do this:
> 
> _4-4-1-1
> 
> Ivanovic - David Luiz/Alex - Terry - Cole
> 
> Ramires/Kalou - Mikel/Ramires - Lampard - Malouda
> 
> Drogba/Anelka
> 
> Torres_​
> And that's not even factoring in the *possible additions of Falcao, Pastore, Modric,* Moutinho, etc. Personally I think that looks pretty good already. Thoughts on a change like that, anyone?


Thanks for making me feel depressed. 



EFC Bronco said:


> Liverpool Transfer Flowchart


Superb :lmao


Arsenal linked with M'Vila now. We need a quality dmf with Denilson leaving really.



With the Xavi thing, fans are unhappy as it has been POSTED on the Bara website, so it isn't just some comments from Xavi, it's the club saying it.


http://goonertalk.com/2011/07/14/arsenal-7th-most-valuable-sports-club-in-the-world/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=arsenal-7th-most-valuable-sports-club-in-the-world

Arsenal in 7th. Very nice.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Not bad for Arsenal at all made it in there ahead of some very big american sports clubs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7037078,00.html

Falcao extends contract. Doesn't bother me the slightest.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fuck.

EDIT: Well, I don't see it on Porto's website...


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Downing will be a good player for liverpool they are desperate for some good wingers as they dont really have any until now, 20 million is overpriced but it is the same for every english player lately, on the other hand getting Charlie adam for 7 million was a bargain










good work from the king at re-building the squad keep it up!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah I just read that Falcao penned till 2015. I actually never heard rumors of him being linked with us, outside of the likelihood of Villas-Boas favoring him because of his past year at Porto. We might not even be after a striker this year, so I doubt this means we are looking into any other forward.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Rockhead said:


> Yeah I just read that Falcao penned till 2015. I actually never heard rumors of him being linked with us, outside of the likelihood of Villas-Boas favoring him because of his past year at Porto. We might not even be after a striker this year, so I doubt this means we are looking into any other forward.


chelsea should give sturridge a shot with torres and drogba


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Neither Chelsea nor Citeh have spent much yet, which is surprising. I thought Citeh would go an fuck everything up spending 200 million but they are playing it smart. Chelsea need a few quality players to compete next year, although I'm sure they will get those players. 

Based on current deals I think the top 4 will be the same. Liverpool are strengthening for sure but if they would have spent that 85 million more sensibly they could be in pole position for the champions league. If Arsenal end up with 3 of the 5 we are usually being linked with then I truly believe we can put up a decent challenge again. But again, it all depends on the board & outgoings.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Heres the biggest deal of the summer


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

This is Wenger we're talking about.



coopieroLCFC said:


> Heres the biggest deal of the summer


They've splashed the cash this summer. Sven has no excuses for not getting them promoted this year.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fun fact Cooperio, but I went to school with one of the Leicester academy keepers. A lad called Adam Smith, heard of him? Made the bench a couple times last year I think.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



coopieroLCFC said:


> Heres the biggest deal of the summer


Beautiful.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The name escapes me but to be fair the amount of goal keepers we have been through in the last 3 years is ungodly, during our season in League 1 we went through 6 goalkeepers or something ridiculous like that and of course the most recent failure we have had between the sticks










Ricardo the dream wrecker


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



coopieroLCFC said:


> The name escapes me but to be fair the amount of goal keepers we have been through in the last 3 years is ungodly, during our season in League 1 we went through 6 goalkeepers or something ridiculous like that and of course the most recent failure we have had between the sticks


Probably won't recognise him, but he's the one that isn't Kasper Schmeichel. Who's probably the reason he'll hardly ever start for you lot too. But yeah, you've spent well, be shocked if you didn't come up this year.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



coopieroLCFC said:


> The name escapes me but to be fair the amount of goal keepers we have been through in the last 3 years is ungodly, during our season in League 1 we went through 6 goalkeepers or something ridiculous like that and of course the most recent failure we have had between the sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricardo the dream wrecker


Kasper will do well for you. The 1mil+ is a steal for a quality keeper who is still nowhere near his prime.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah Im relatively pleased with the work Sven's done this summer. He has gone for established championship players along with some up and coming talent from the lower leagues, it's a better formula for getting out of this bizarre league compared to the recruitment of Premier league rent boys that we tried towards the back end of last season. And Shepard yeah Ive seen his face before and he might get a few minutes this season seeing as we have just loaned Conrad Logan out, If Kasper gets injured he could very well get a couple of starts


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Renegade™ said:


> lol the tabloids getting BERRIED by Fergie. Hopefully this will end all the silly speculation and bullshit about him joinining. Sadly tho, by next week, he'll be having a Gervinho style medical according to some idiot I reckon.


According to multiple websites, Charlie Adam must have been brought from Blackpool to Melwood on a donkey for a month, before then having a two week long medical.



Shepard said:


> Probably won't recognise him, *but he's the one that isn't Kasper Schmeichel*. Who's probably the reason he'll hardly ever start for you lot too. But yeah, you've spent well, be shocked if you didn't come up this year.


Oh thank God. I thought he was the one that is Kasper. :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cissokho still hasn't been bought yet. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

lol @ caughtoffside. now linking man united and hamsik. the same hamsik that napoli values at what, 80 million?

i wish there was a rumor site that actually had plausible rumors.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsene Wenger came out and said yesterday that defense isn't the "problem" for Arsenal and they have more than enough on the defensive line.

I hope he just said this to instill faith in his players and didn't/doesn't actually think this is true. Nonetheless, I think Arsenal's "busy summer" with transfers are over with the signings of Gervinho and JENKINSON. And, how can we ignore the world class signings of Nasri, Fabregas, and Vermaelen (as the new LB)!


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

He did have Vermaelen sitting next to him i think. Its just Wenger being stubborn as usual, i think he will sign a CB tho.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Razor King said:


> Arsene Wenger came out and said yesterday that defense isn't the "problem" for Arsenal and they have more than enough on the defensive line.
> 
> I hope he just said this to instill faith in his players and didn't/doesn't actually think this is true. Nonetheless, I think Arsenal's "busy summer" with transfers are over with the signings of Gervinho and JENKINSON. And, how can we ignore the world class signings of Nasri, Fabregas, and Vermaelen (as the new LB)!


Don't forget Aaron Ramsey. Him being back from injury is like a new signing aswell. And Tomas Rosicky pledging his future to the club is a massive boost for everyone.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Evo said:


> Fuck.
> 
> EDIT: Well, I don't see it on Porto's website...


http://www.fcporto.pt/Noticias/Futebol/noticiafutebol_futcomunicadofalcao_140711_62889.asp



> Mais se informa que o montante da cláusula de rescisão foi alterado para 45.000.000€ (quarenta e cinco milhões de euros).


45M euro buyout clause, Porto have set their price I see.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Mikey Damage said:


> lol @ caughtoffside. now linking man united and hamsik. the same hamsik that napoli values at what, 80 million?
> 
> i wish there was a rumor site that actually had plausible rumors.


fpalm Caught Offisde with their usual bullshit. Hamsik is a top player though.

In my opinion we need around 5 players to completely rejuvenate the squad. This isn't going to happen but all transfers are plausibe:

At CB I would go for Mertesacker. He is experienced, good at defending set pieces and comes at a much discounted price over Cahill for £7 mil.

At LB I would make a bid for Cissokho, he is one of the few good left backs tht are available and we desperately need one with the injury prone Gibbs and Traore isn't ready yet. Price - around 15-18 million. If that fails Enrique is the next best thing and he will be pretty cheap too considering he is going into his last year of his contract.

At DMF it is very difficult. There are a few quality ones milling around in transfer rumours but the majority of them are very expensive, or are set on moving elsewhere like Vidal. Melo doesn't look like moving either who could add some much needed steel. I have heard people raving about Luiz Gustavo who can play DMF, CB or LB, which would be magnificent for us, and he is only 23. Bender from Dortmund is another quality player. Alex Song can be world class if he wants too, but he is trying to be too attacking for his ability. Vidal plays the exact same way but is just better at playing that free role. Really, Arsenal don't even need a pure DMF, as we rotate so often in the middle of the park. That's why Vidal would be my first choice player to bring in, ahead of anyone else.

For a winger, Mata is the obvious choice. 25 million should bag him regardless of what Valencia say. Alternatives are pretty thin for the price/quality ratio.

Benzema would be perfect up front, and this is the most unlikely deal due to the price. A price of around 27-30 million is touted, Wenger has been a big admirer for years and every Arsenal fan would love to see him here to partner Van Persie or be back up for when RVP is injured, we desperately need it.

The sale of one of Cesc or Nasri would raise a lot of funds, as will the sales of Bendtner, Denilson & Almunia, to go along with our current budget of around 40-50 million pounds. 

Total cost - total around 95 million. FUCK MY LIFE. Usmanov, get your ass in here. Or sell Cesc and Nasri :side:


Don't know why Chelsea aren't being linked with Gotze either, he looks like he could develop into a world class midfielder. Still bemused as to how Sahin only went for 10 million euros. Stupid fucking buy out clause.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

we're getting cissokho. :side:

nah we'll probaly get enrique still i reckon


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sahin was only 10 mil euros? :lmao

Enrique apparently wants CL football, meaning I think he's destined for Arsenal. I don't mind this, as I'd rather us focus on Aly too, plus that also means Arsenal may just focus on Enrique and not Aly. The Mata front has gone confident, but I also believe he'll move. I just hope he chooses us over your scummy lot, Stringer. 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We are not going to buy a LB if you go by Wenger's comments.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

For whatever reason the youngsters from the Bundesliga have had incredibly low release clauses over the past couple of years; Khedira, Ozil and Sahin have all gone for less than what they're worth. To Madrid as well, a club obviously not short on money.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Sahin was only 10 mil euros? :lmao
> 
> Enrique apparently wants CL football, meaning I think he's destined for Arsenal. I don't mind this, as I'd rather us focus on Aly too, plus that also means Arsenal may just focus on Enrique and not Aly. The Mata front has gone confident, but I also believe he'll move. I just hope he chooses us over your scummy lot, Stringer. 8*D


Dortmund had a retarded buy out clause. Hopefully they will be smart about it in the future and any talents they get they will have a big buy out clause on them. I was ust looking at how well they buy. Most of the their top players were peanuts. Kagawa for 350 THOUSAND. Unreal. Love watching them play, superb side.

I hope we get Cissokho, but Enrique will be fine if we don't. Cheaper, PL experience, quality - the works. Really hope we get Cissokho though.



Overrated said:


> We are not going to buy a LB if you go by Wenger's comments.


Yeah, that worries me a lot. Gibbs is very injury prone and Traore looks way too green and fresh when he plays. Worrying times if we only have them 2 here.

@Vader - Real are a big draw to any player so if they have a low buy out clause then Real are sure to get them unless they don't like Spain or Barca are interested.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Still awaiting getting rid of Jovanovic, Poulsen (if possible), El Zhar, Degen, N'Gog, etc. Cole..I'd still get rid of.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Oh no I realise that, I just meant that whilst some money-hit clubs would only be looking for players with a low release fee, Madrid could easily pay the actual valuation of players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ Oh, I get you.


http://le-grove.co.uk/2011/07/15/patrick-vieira-legend-gervinho-is-the-new-theo-the-madness-of-king-wenger/

Makes me want to cry :lmao Wenger makes me bang my head in frustration sometimes.

If Gibbs does develop into a world class LB then I will be glad we got the cheaper Enrique.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11679_7037706,00.html

*City training shocks Clichy*



> James Milner has revealed Gael Clichy has been shocked by the tackling of his new Manchester City team-mates.
> 
> The French left-back was City's first summer signing after spending the last eight years with Arsenal.
> The £7million signing has travelled with the Blues on their pre-season tour of America.
> 
> And midfielder Milner has spoken of Clichy's surprise at City's full-blooded approach to training.
> 
> "Gael hasn't been here too long but he's seen a few tackles fly in," he told The Sun.
> 
> Togetherness
> 
> "Gael hasn't been here too long but he's seen a few tackles fly in. He's surprised at that because at Arsenal they don't tackle too much in training."
> James Milner
> Quotes of the week
> "He's surprised at that because at Arsenal they don't tackle too much in training. We train as we play, but as soon as we come off the field everyone is together.
> 
> "It's good to go on tour for the fitness but with the new boys it's good to spend time with them.
> 
> "They'll get to know us a lot quicker spending two-and-a-half weeks on the road rather than a few hours in training."
> 
> It was Milner who was a new arrival last summer after making a £26million move from Aston Villa, but he struggled to hold down a regular starting berth last season.
> 
> Milner hope
> 
> Roberto Mancini tended to use the England international in a wide role and Milner hopes his pre-season form convinces the City boss to give him more action in centre midfield during the coming campaign.
> 
> "He knows my best position is the middle and I think that too," Milner added.
> 
> "Hopefully I've shown that when I've had a chance to play there but I'll just keep working hard."


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> Still awaiting getting rid of Jovanovic, Poulsen (if possible), El Zhar, Degen, N'Gog, etc. *Cole*..I'd still get rid of.


BBC rumours page claimed Cole to Villa as part of/because of the Downing deal, I personally don't think Joe would take the paycut.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I don't think so either, but it'd cut our wage bill. You're the Villa fan on this forum yeah? Would you like Cole?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Villa bid 10 mil for N'Zogbia. Better player than Stewart for half the price.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I would have liked N'Zogbia, but I didn't mind getting Downing. Solid player. And...MOST CROSSES LAST SEASON!!~``~~``1!!.

Yeah.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

No idea what's going on with Jose.



> CHEICK TIOTE has shrugged off talk of a move to Chelsea by insisting: "I'm only thinking about Newcastle United."
> 
> Toon boss Alan Pardew today dismissed talk of interest from the Stamford Bridge club and this has been backed up by Tiote today.
> 
> He told the Chronicle: "I am happy here.
> 
> "I am only thinking about Newcastle United and focused on the season ahead with this club."


Fans were bricking it that Chelsea were gonna bid apparently.



> And midfielder Milner has spoken of Clichy's surprise at City's full-blooded approach to training


What did he expect with De Jong under contract?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

SSN make me laugh with their statistics bigging up all the English players. If Messi came over here they would be like "this is how shit he was last season compared to Barton"

Would like Tiote at Arsenal but the fee would be extortionate. Didn't he sign a 6 year deal or something?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Tiote is quite a striker. The only reason Arsenal would want to buy him is stop him ending their title challenge. 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> I don't think so either, but it'd cut our wage bill. You're the Villa fan on this forum yeah? Would you like Cole?


One of a few, most likely the only one outside of Birmingham though. If Cole could find some good form and stay injury free I think he'd be a good signing.



King Kenny said:


> I would have liked N'Zogbia, but I didn't mind getting Downing. Solid player. And...MOST CROSSES LAST SEASON!!~``~~``1!!.
> 
> Yeah.


I remember N'Zogbia turned Villa down to sign for Wigan, I hoped he'd sign then and I still feel the same way. I'm disappointed the Rodallega to Villa rumour seems to be false, I would have liked that signing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wasn't Bouma a fan too? What happened to him?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Dortmund had a retarded buy out clause. Hopefully they will be smart about it in the future and any talents they get they will have a big buy out clause on them. I was ust looking at how well they buy. Most of the their top players were peanuts. Kagawa for 350 THOUSAND. Unreal. Love watching them play, superb side.
> 
> I hope we get Cissokho, but Enrique will be fine if we don't. Cheaper, PL experience, quality - the works. Really hope we get Cissokho though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that worries me a lot. Gibbs is very injury prone and Traore looks way too green and fresh when he plays. Worrying times if we only have them 2 here.
> 
> @Vader - Real are a big draw to any player so if they have a low buy out clause then Real are sure to get them unless they don't like Spain or Barca are interested.


Reports indicate that Cissokho really wouldn't cost that much more than Enrique, and with City out of the running, I guess that's plausible.

I know Wenger's stubborn, but I just can't see Arsenal not buying a LB, especially with Enrique on the market and looking for CL football.



King Kenny said:


> Still awaiting getting rid of Jovanovic, Poulsen (if possible), El Zhar, Degen, N'Gog, etc. Cole..I'd still get rid of.


Jovanovic is attracting a surprising amount of interest. Poulsen's agent can go fuck himself.

Can't see TIOTE going anyway.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> Wasn't Bouma a fan too? What happened to him?


Maybe he got to distraught after Wilfred Bouma left Villa to go back to PSV??


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

@ bulj - But he said his defence wasn't the problem.



Jobbed_Out said:


> Maybe he got to distraught after Wilfred Bouma left Villa to go back to PSV??


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I don't see why Cissokho would be cheap at all. They PAID 12 million for him, he has got much better and Porto get 20% of the sale fee. He would cost at least 15 million. Enrique would be like what, 7 or 8?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We'd end up paying Newcastle 21-28 million for Enrique probaly.

I mean he's a top player..would like him. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah, I'm not sure why Cissokho would be cheap, but for some reason all rumours have indicated he will be. Then again, they could all originally come from goal.com, so who knows.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

enrique would cost around 15-17 mil, cissokho around 17-20 mil i imagine.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

How much for Bridge? :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> *enrique would cost around 15-17 mil*, cissokho around 17-20 mil i imagine.


Going into the last year of his contract?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Enrique doesn't want to be there and is going into the last year of his contract. 7 mil would probably do it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> We'd end up paying Newcastle 21-28 million for Enrique probaly.
> 
> I mean he's a top player..would like him. 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

After reading Stringer's post, Arsenal don't need many additions, as many thought initially or still do. If Cesc and Nasri are staying, we already have Wilshere and Ramsey in the middle. Add a defensive Song and our midfield might be the best in the premier league, at this time. Song just needs to know his role because he can be excellent in his role, if he doesn't try to be Messi.

At the front, we have Van Persie, Walcott, Gervinho, and Chamakh--and three of these can play in wing as well as up front. As long as RVP is fit, we wouldn't have to worry up front, but yes, I would like to see a genuine striker alongside RVP. I have a feeling Gervinho will have a breathtaking first season for Arsenal.

Defensively speaking, we only need to add one or maximum two defensive players. One CB and one LB. From what Arsene said, it's unlikely that we will get a LB, so that's a huge gamble, but it paid off with Cole, so let's *hope* it does with Gibbs. Highly unlikely, I know.

If we get in Benzema, it would be amazing. If we don't, I wouldn't worry that much because up front we have enough players. We just need to get one CB and one LB, and we are pretty much set for the summer. If Nasri stays, Mata wouldn't be needed, but it would be wise to sell Nasri for 25 million and get a long-term replacement in the form of Mata than keep a player whose mind is wandering. And, Nasri isn't a home grown player like Cesc, so it doesn't matter much.




Overrated said:


> He did have Vermaelen sitting next to him i think. Its just Wenger being stubborn as usual, i think he will sign a CB tho.


Yeah, I think so, but I don't know many "great" CBs that would come for a decent fee. Samba and Cahill aren't "world class" and the rest ones would cost more than what Arsene is willing to spend. I think that's the reason why the transfers have stalled for Arsenal, and Arsene has resorted to his usual blabbering. I'm sure he understands that we need to concede less goals to win the league, but his financial policies and the expenditure of players in the market has forced him to "accept" what we have.

No matter who comes in as CB, I'm doubting any will be better than Vermaelen though.

Sagna----Cahill/Samba/Djourou/Kosc----Vermaelen----Gibbs

^ It looks better, but Gibbs is still 12 and prone to injuries, so we will be seeing Vermaelen on the left often. Now, that leaves our central defensive positions wide open, and this is the reason why I'd want a lethal CB. One would suffice. Koscielny is not that bad, but Squillaci is just awful. Djourou isn't even a traditional CB. Kosc would do good if he had somebody to guide him and with Vermaelen back, I'm sure he will learn from him. We need somebody like Chiellini at the back. :side:

Sagna----Chiellini----Vermaelen----Gibbs

Despite Gibbs' presence... *Faints*

At this stage, I think Arsene should just focus on getting a world class CB and one prolific striker, and getting rid of the excess baggage.




Gunner14 said:


> Don't forget Aaron Ramsey. Him being back from injury is like a new signing aswell. And Tomas Rosicky pledging his future to the club is a massive boost for everyone.


Yeah!  Rosicky is going to put Xavi and Iniesta to shame next season!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We've been linked with Chiellini before but I'm not sure we would buy him with the price.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Enrique doesn't want to be there and is going into the last year of his contract. 7 mil would probably do it.


Yep. 7-8m most likely, if we got over 10 I'd be stunned.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I really like Arsenal's midfield. It pisses me off. We'll swap you Carrick and Gibson for Wilshere and Ramsey. Deal?

EDIT: I'm feeling generous, you can have Mame Diouf on a season long loan too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

totally forgot enrique was in his last year. yeah 7 will do it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Vader13 said:


> I really like Arsenal's midfield. It pisses me off. We'll swap you Carrick and Gibson for Wilshere and Ramsey. Deal?
> 
> EDIT: I'm feeling generous, you can have Mame Diouf on a season long loan too.


Best midfield in the prem son 8*D

Even if we sell our two star midfielders we could still line up like this

Song
Ramsey--Wilshere

Pretty scary.

I still rate Ramsey higher than Wilshere although I am probably in the minority here. Both will be world class.

Though if we get MAME DIOUF I will trade you them 3 AND Cesc & Nasri. Still a bad deal? How about RVP?



Kiz said:


> totally forgot enrique was in his last year. yeah 7 will do it.


Keep up Kiz 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I agree with you stringer, Ramsey is better. I can see him having a brilliant season after having a full pre season behind him. He was excellent against Malaysia. Wilshere, Ramsey and Song will be forces in our team for years. So hopefully we keep hold of them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If MMN and Samee were still here, this thread would explode again with a Wilshere vs. Ramsey debate.

I can't hate Arsenal too much so long as Nasri is there.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wilshere is english so he gets more hype. Ramsey is the better footballer and if he did not suffer that horrible injury i think we would of sold Cesc last season and Ramsey would of replaced him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i prefer wilshire only b/c i haven't seen enough of Ramsey to have a proper opinion. If Arsenal had an owner willing to let them spend a bit of money they'd dominate. As they don't, it means i can laugh at them :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Best midfield in the prem son 8*D
> 
> Even if we sell our two star midfielders we could still line up like this
> 
> Song
> Ramsey--Wilshere
> 
> Pretty scary.
> 
> I still rate Ramsey higher than Wilshere although I am probably in the minority here. Both will be world class.
> 
> Though if we get MAME DIOUF I will trade you them 3 AND Cesc & Nasri. Still a bad deal? How about RVP?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up Kiz 8*D


blow me shitballs


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Its a combination of Wenger with his stubborn attitude and the board not pushing Wenger and backing him 100% over everything that stops the money being spent.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

A left back, a striker and a tough midfielder and Arsenal could be more than just challengers.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Vader13 said:


> A left back, a striker and a tough midfielder and Arsenal could be more than just challengers.


ITs very simple what we need at our club. Exactly what ive said before we just need to list all the shit in our squad and then buy a replacement.

Clichy - Jose Enrique
Denilson - Scott Parker
Bendtner - Karim Benzema
Rosicky - Gervinho
Squillaci - Gary Cahill

Then if Fabregas leave we need to move Nasri infield and sign a new Winger.
If both leave we can move Arshavin in field and sign two new wingers or sign one new winger and 1 new creative midfielder.

Wont happen though. Too simple for Arsene to do the right thing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Rush said:


> i prefer wilshire only b/c i haven't seen enough of Ramsey to have a proper opinion. If Arsenal had an owner willing to let them spend a bit of money they'd dominate. As they don't, it means i can laugh at them :side:


Ramsey was superb when he played in 09/10 and still managed to give a top quality performance against United last year.

As for an owner:












Vader13 said:


> A left back, a striker and a tough midfielder and Arsenal could be more than just challengers.


Agreed.



Gunner14 said:


> ITs very simple what we need at our club. Exactly what ive said before we just need to list all the shit in our squad and then buy a replacement.
> 
> Clichy - Jose Enrique
> Denilson - Scott Parker
> Bendtner - Karim Benzema
> Rosicky - Gervinho
> Squillaci - Gary Cahill
> 
> Then if Fabregas leave we need to move Nasri infield and sign a new Winger.
> If both leave we can move Arshavin in field and sign two new wingers or sign one new winger and 1 new creative midfielder.
> 
> Wont happen though. Too simple for Arsene to do the right thing.


Kind of agree with this but we don't have the money to sell everyone and buy a quality replacement as we simply don't have that much money.

People blame Arsene too much. He is partly to blame no doubt but the board doesn't come under as much scrutiny as they should. Clearly out to line their own pockets. With Usmanov in charge we could be THE European giant.


@BKB, I would hate us if I supported another team because of Nasri. As you can see in my sig he has that dickhead face that makes you pissed off when he celebrates against you. Good for Arsenal fans though :lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> ITs very simple what we need at our club. Exactly what ive said before we just need to list all the shit in our squad and then buy a replacement.
> 
> Clichy - Jose Enrique
> Denilson - Scott Parker
> Bendtner - Karim Benzema
> Rosicky - Gervinho
> Squillaci - Gary Cahill


We won't get Parker due to his age. Benzema is a dream and it will remain like that. Unfortunately. 

We just need to throw away Denilson, Squillaci, and Bendtner. I don't think these three even deserve replacements because they hardly existed for us. Rosicky would be good when we have to play three games a week.

Pretty much what Vader said, but I'd say--CB, striker, and LB. That's it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Don't think it is fair to say that Ramsey is better than Wilshere. But I do think Ramsey has more natural talent and as long as the bad injury doesn't hamper him, he will most likely end up the better player when both reach their peak.

Arsenal are lucky to have both.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Ramsey was superb when he played in 09/10 and still managed to give a top quality performance against United last year.


when games are on around 9:30pm to 4:30am i don't go out of my way to watch teams that aren't Liverpool so i don't watch too much of other sides. I watched probably about 30 of our league games and nowhere near that for the others. I'll keep my eye out. maybe. depends on how much your blokes annoy me :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

hey RUSH we're playing in malaysia 7:45pm our time tomorrow


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Premier league world has a story on Suarez so keep an eye out for the replay.

Edit: He loves King Kenny


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Rumours we are selling Bartley - wut?

http://www.eatsleepsport.com/arsenal/wenger-to-offer-bait-for-cahill-1240431.html#.TiBESYI4Vg8 - I would probably go ahead with this if it meant getting Cahill for cheaper. 2m for Lansbury permanently to Norwich is a joke. 

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7038137,00.html Honda would be mad to go to Blackburn with his talents. Exciting for Blackburn fans though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Would want us to go in for Honda if we didn't have an abundance of guys who play in the middle already.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Given to Villa

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11677_7037870,00.html


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Hurray, at least he'll play some games there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

why do i expect that we were demanding 15 mil for him


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

breaking news liverpool have signed Alexandra Doni from Roma on a free transfer


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> 15.17 Jozy Altidore has just tweeted that he has agreed to move from Villarreal to AZ Alkmaar. "To my amazing fans, I have agreed to terms to join AZ! Thanks for all the love and the hate it's all making me better!," he wrote on his @jozyaltidore1 account.


Good news for Given. Great keeper.

Josh McEachran penned a new five year deal with us. Might actually get more playing time this season, with Essien injured.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

McEachran looks quality. Looks kind of like Wilshere, although I wouldn't expect him to jump to those heights just yet.

Kenny's signings - Suarez, Carroll, Henderson, Adam, Downing & Doni. Suarez is quality but the rest are just... a bit meh. They are all good but not signings I would expect from a team with top 4 ambitions. I understand people are saying they are squad players, but in all likeliness Downing will be a starter, and for 20 million you could buy a better player. In fact, for all the money they spent they could get a lot more quality for the price.

Thank god Samee & MMN aren't here to flame me 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

another thing is that besides doni (31) and downing (26) they are all 25 or under. none of them have hit their prime. look at their other squad players. outside of their starting 11, there are some very ordinary players. doni will provide competition for reina. even he hasnt hit his prime. out of all of them, probably downing might have, but he may also have another level for a team looking to return to the top 4.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> another thing is that besides doni (31) and downing (26) they are all 25 or under. none of them have hit their prime. look at their other squad players. outside of their starting 11, there are some very ordinary players. doni will provide competition for reina. even he hasnt hit his prime. out of all of them, probably downing might have, but he may also have another level for a team looking to return to the top 4.


Yes, but even when they hit their prime, will it be good enough? Only time can tell.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The players we have signed bar Suarez are a bit Meh but seems to be more from a future & tactical view than a quality view. I.e. Downing mainly to provide most likely Carroll moreso than Suarez with Crosses to header in, Henderson for future growth and Adam for his passing skills. Carroll was moreso a future/desperation buy after how Torres left. Had Torres stayed we wouldn't have gone in for him, Especially not for £35m.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Yes, but even when they hit their prime, will it be good enough? Only time can tell.


eh, whats life without a little risk


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Thing with Downing is, he is good at crossing, but not superb or anything. Crossing is his major attribute and has little else apart from it, whereas a winger like Mata provides more than just crossing. I think if you want to be successful you have to have players who have more than one good attribute, unless you are surrounded by world class players.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Really and truly we have the players, they are fine but over the last 2 seasons or so until Kenny took over they just seemed to lack the attitude to actually want to win. The fact that we managed to get two wins over Chelsea, A win over Man U & Man City and Drew against Arsenal twice (Once time due to a 90th minute mistake and another with 18 year old full backs playing) shows we can pull it out of our arse when we want too. It's just getting the consistency that is required.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/15/cesc-fabregas-arsenal

quite frankly sick of the disrespect shown by them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao kidnapped

barca have been so disrespectful to arsenal during this transfer saga


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

*We want him to come right away, he is experiencing a kidnapping*

:lmao these guys are so desperate for someone they dont even need.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao brilliant. 

Clearly a huge attempt at trying to tap up a player. Shame Barca will probably get away with it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Ok, seriously, even if they get him, where the fuck will they play him? Barca is going to buy a 40 million pound benchwarmer


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

It's our own fault. We need to be stronger. F#ck the being respectful to other clubs. Ivan or Arsene or anyone else in the board needs to grow a set of balls and ring Barcelona and tell them they've got 5 minutes to put up £40M upfront in cash for Cesc or the door is closed and we will not be dealing with them. Actually screw it they've been assholes for every minute of the phone conversation they stall id add on another £10m just because they're cunts. Then after the 5 minutes id tell them they can have Cesc in 5 years when his deal expires.

I would do this with Sky Sports or other media camera's there broadcasted around the world with that little whinny cunt in the room as well. Then id ask the know flat out in front of the world so who are you gunna play for net season Arsenal, Arsenal Reserves or Real Madrid because we aint selling you to a rival club you f~cknut..


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

@ redeadening - If Iniesta or Xavi get injured or need a rest he can step in easily. OR they could fuck the team up and send Iniesta out wide and have Cesc partner Xavi but that is not going to happen.

Like I have said before, if you want top quality you HAVE to pay top money - regardless of when or where you will play. Arsenal aren't going to set their valuation to suit Barca.

My hate of them grows by the day, which should never have to happen with such a great team.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

That kidnapping line is absolute gold.

I don't get why Gunner keeps going on about Cesc being a whinny cunt, when Cesc has never even plead to Arsenal to sell him. Yeah, he has said he wants to play for Barcelona, but newsflash, that's where he is from. Of course he is going to want to play there, especially as it's the best side in the world.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ yeah, cesc has never whined and looks committed every time he plays. 

Can't believe they are saying we are kidnapping him. He wanted to join us when he was 16, he could have signed a professional contract with them but chose us. We are keeping him here as he signed a massive contract and we need to keep our best players and we won't sell him for lower than what he is worth. Please, please Barcelona tell us how Arsenal have done anything bad or immoral in this deal. Barca have never, ever shown any degree of respect to us in this saga or other transfer dealings. Great team, horrible club.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

some arsenal twitter account says that Denilson will be in Sao Paulo next week for deal talks.

Please go, dude. PLEASE. GO.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Never whined and never not tried?

I direct you to last season. 

But hey, you blind muppets, you carry on. His joy at being an Arsenal player is no longer there. He's essentially a Barcelona player, it's just Wenger's too idiotic to cash in whilst his price is so high. The samr type of stupidity that will leave Arsenal with less money, or nothing at all for one of thier best players last year, just because Wenger and the board does not want to be seen as weak and let him leave when he clearly wants to go.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Be happy Arsenal are getting rid of players. Wake me up when Chelsea actually does something worth noticing. That will probably be on August 31st when we try to get Modric and fail.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



DeeCee said:


> Never whined and never not tried?
> 
> I direct you to last season.
> 
> But hey, you blind muppets, you carry on. His joy at being an Arsenal player is no longer there. He's essentially a Barcelona player, it's just Wenger's too idiotic to cash in whilst his price is so high. The samr type of stupidity that will leave Arsenal with less money, or nothing at all for one of thier best players last year, just because Wenger and the board does not want to be seen as weak and let him leave when he clearly wants to go.


When did he actually whine? Granted his body language changed quite a bit compared to 2 seasons ago but he still was fully professional and carried on trying to do his job.

Edit 

Also Downing has now become offical. Also Corinthians have apparently made a 2nd bid for Carlos Tevez around £40m


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*











And so the thread title from a weeks ago finally is true.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



DeeCee said:


> Never whined and never not tried?
> 
> I direct you to last season.
> 
> But hey, you blind muppets, you carry on. His joy at being an Arsenal player is no longer there. *He's essentially a Barcelona player*, it's just Wenger's too idiotic to cash in whilst his price is so high. The samr type of stupidity that will leave Arsenal with less money, or nothing at all for one of thier best players last year, just because Wenger and the board does not want to be seen as weak and let him leave when he clearly wants to go.


fucking hell, do you stop complaining? the statement i bolded is just retarded.



Chain Gang solider said:


> When did he actually whine? Granted his body language changed quite a bit compared to 2 seasons ago but he still was fully professional and carried on trying to do his job.


Probably because he is so frustrated that he gets injured so often.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Shepard said:


> And so the thread title from a weeks ago finally is true.


Picture looks like it was taken in a shed.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> That kidnapping line is absolute gold.
> 
> I don't get why Gunner keeps going on about Cesc being a whinny cunt, when Cesc has never even plead to Arsenal to sell him. Yeah, he has said he wants to play for Barcelona, but newsflash, that's where he is from. Of course he is going to want to play there, especially as it's the best side in the world.


Whinny becuase he's too much of a little girl to come out and hand in a transfer request and just sulks on the pitch like he did all last season.

I dont have him a problem with him wanting to play for Barca i wanted us to sell him last year.



Stringer said:


> ^ yeah, cesc has never whined and looks committed every time he plays.
> 
> Can't believe they are saying we are kidnapping him. He wanted to join us when he was 16, he could have signed a professional contract with them but chose us. We are keeping him here as he signed a massive contract and we need to keep our best players and we won't sell him for lower than what he is worth. Please, please Barcelona tell us how Arsenal have done anything bad or immoral in this deal. Barca have never, ever shown any degree of respect to us in this saga or other transfer dealings. Great team, horrible club.


The bad immoral thing we did is approached a 15 year old without consulting Barcelona. Then cesc's dad showed up and said oh yeah Cesc is signing for Arsenal thanks and bye.

Also if you think Cesc looks committed when he plays you clearly only watch highlight or if you go to games you are one of those weird arsenal fans who spend the entire time staring at the opposition fans. Only time he was ever interested last season was when the ball was played to his feet off the ball he did nothing.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Mikey Damage said:


> some arsenal twitter account says that Denilson will be in Sao Paulo next week for deal talks.
> 
> Please go, dude. PLEASE. GO.


Its only a loan deal :sad:

Lukaku is being linked with us now. Seen a few rumors on twitter that his agent met Arsenal officials yesterday.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/15/cesc-fabregas-arsenal
> 
> quite frankly sick of the disrespect shown by them.





united_07 said:


> :lmao kidnapped
> 
> barca have been so disrespectful to arsenal during this transfer saga





Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao brilliant.
> 
> Clearly a huge attempt at trying to tap up a player. Shame Barca will probably get away with it.


It's the mayor of Cesc's hometown, not a Barca official. No more than a one eyed fan talking, nothing too serious I'd say it's just the guardian after a story.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

This Cesc saga has just been blown out of proportion. For Arsenal, Arsene should say give us 40+ million or else fuck off. For Barca, they should offer Arsenal a huge sum that they wouldn't/couldn't reject. It's the same situation as Torres, except Cesc has been class. If Barca desperately want Cesc, they should just go ahead and offer 50 million. There is no way Arsenal is rejecting that much money.

A rule of demand and supply. Simple as that. The one who demands has less leverage than the one who supplies. The rule doesn't change.

Edit:

On the Downing signing, Kenny got him to provide crosses for Carroll. That's the only reason. And this strategy *could* hamper Liverpool, if all they are interested in--is providing long balls to Carroll or just trying to cross the ball to Carroll's head.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

cole deal has fallen through after stoke didnt want to pay his wages.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Didn't Stoke's chairman say something that pissed him off?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

carlton cole? joe cole? 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Collingwood Cole


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Can't Control


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

poor carlton cole.

cant control ... lulz.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Overrated said:


> Its only a loan deal :sad:
> 
> Lukaku is being linked with us now. Seen a few rumors on twitter that his agent met Arsenal officials yesterday.


At least he is gone for a season. The loan deal might do him a bit of good, although the EPL is the league he is the least suited to.

Lukaku is a proper Wenger signing although he won't come cheap. He will be a star though no doubt. LOTS of noise we have made a 14 million pound bid.



Bananas said:


> Can't Control


:lmao


It appears M'Villa isn't for sale this window. Damn.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> News: Manchester City hope to sign Atletico Madrid ace Sergio Aguero and Arsenal star Samir Nasri by next week.


Taken from SkySports.Com clockwatch.

Well, next week eh? I'm guessing by this story they expect Tevez to be sold within the next week.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aguero for Tevez seems like a great deal if it goes through, Even though City have probably lost their most infuential player which says quite a bit. Their most infuential player last year didn't even want to be there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aguero is top drawer, but he is no Tevez. Tevez was the reason they got champions league football last season. Aguero can not replicate Carlos Tevez.


Another paper reporting Chelsea are going to put an 18 mil bid in for Lukaku and that they will be raising their offer for Modric to 30 million.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah skills wise he is a great player and will do great when City have no real pressure on their back but how will he manage when pressure is on a bit. It would be like Us Losing Gerrard. Yeah we lost him at the end of the season and played good football but we did that with no pressure. Every team needs that leader to carry them through and looks like City have lost him and I can't see anyone taking over that position. Maybe Hart or Kompany but don't think they will be as infuential

Chelsea seem to be linked to everyone but nothing really sticks. Aside from Modric have they actually made an offical bid for anyone?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Can't see Lukaku going to Arsenal. He idolises Drogba and loves Chelsea from what I understand, so unless he hears Boas definitely doesn't want him, I can't see him being too receptive about going to Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

agree bulk, if we make an offer Chel$ki will match it anyway and he looks like he has his heart set on Chel$ki.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Actually I heard he has his heart set on *Chelsea*.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

you missed the ,son. 

http://www.insidefutbol.com/2011/07...vanovic-confirms-talks-with-four-clubs/45436/

Out-of-favour Liverpool forward Milan Jovanovic has revealed that money will not be a primary consideration when he comes to choose his next club.

Jovanovic arrived at Anfield last summer on a bosman free transfer from Standard Liege, snubbing Real Madrid in the process. But at Liverpool things have not worked out, with the Serbian struggling for playing time under both former Reds boss Roy Hodgson and current manager Kenny Dalglish.

And thus it came as little surprise when the Reds informed the forward that he was free to look for a new club this summer – it is a decision Jovanovic is determined to get right.




Jovanovic has revealed that four clubs are in for his services, but these do not include Greek giants Olympiacos or Bundesliga side Schalke; both were linked with the player earlier this summer.

"I will not go to Olympiacos or Schalke, both clubs have withdrawn", the Serbian told Belgian broadcaster RTBF.

"My manager and I are discussing with four clubs, we will analyse the offers quietly.

"I’ve given myself two weeks to make a decision, I must not deceive myself.

"I will choose a club that really wants me. I want to feel that they want me.

"But the culture and the city of my new destination is also important. Money does not come until third place in my value scale."

And while Jovanovic has not confirmed the name of three of his potential destinations, one is known – Anderlecht.

"It’s a beautiful club", said the Serbian.

"The negotiations take place with great respect. We’ll see if I will sign there, but my wife likes Belgium and I have many friends in the country. This will influence my decision."


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/breves2011/20110716_104619_cissokho-proche-de-liverpool.html

_Cissokho proche de Liverpool

Aly Cissokho pourrait quitter Lyon pour Liverpool dans les prochains jours, selon Le Parisien. Les deux clubs seraient tout proches d'un accord autour de 10 millions d'euros. L'international français âgé de 23 ans s'engagerait pour quatre saisons avec les Reds._

Or, thanks to Google translate:

_Cissokho near Liverpool

Aly Cissokho could leave Lyon for Liverpool in the coming days, according to Le Parisien. The two clubs are all close to an agreement around 10 million euros. The French international commit age 23 for four seasons with the Reds._

Um, yes plz.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Buzzing, but from what I've heard Le Parisien is dodgy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Probably false but would love that too be true. 

As for Jovanivic dude has to take a pay cut no matter what no team is going to offer him £100,000+ a week like we did.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I still don't think that fee is true.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Some fans were actually trying to break it down and work out weather or not a signing fee was included and such to bring down the wages but don't think anyone really got a 100% number. Only LFC really know how much he is on but I wouldn't be surprised if it was very high since it was Rafa who essentially made the deal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

looks likely that Jova may be off to Anderlecht


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Can't see Cissokho for leaving for anything less than 15 mil. Lyon would be stupid to do otherwise.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> ARSENAL last night tabled a £14million bid for Anderlecht superkid Romelu Lukaku.
> 
> And boss Arsene Wenger now believes he can beat rivals Chelsea to the 18-year-old striker's signature.
> 
> SunSport can reveal Lukaku's agent Christophe Henrotay met Arsenal officials in London yesterday.
> 
> He was then expected to fly to Portugal where the Belgian club are based during pre-season, to talk to the teenager.
> 
> Chelsea were hot favourites to land the 6ft 3in starlet, who is rated one of the top young players in Europe.
> 
> He has hit 31 goals in just 71 games for Anderlecht and has already played nine times for Belgium.
> 
> It would represent a major coup for Wenger if the Arsenal manager can pull off the deal.
> 
> Spanish giants Real Madrid and Barcelona also made inquiries but Lukaku looked sure to sign for Chelsea until Arsenal moved in.
> 
> Anderlecht are prepared to let him go for less than their £18m asking price.
> 
> But a major stumbling block to any deal could be the fact that Lukaku's dad Roger stands to pocket 25 per cent of any fee.
> 
> Arsenal are on a money-spinning tour in the Far East but Wenger promised he is working day and night to strengthen the team.
> 
> It is understood that Gunners executives first spoke to Henrotay several months ago but only decided to firm up their interest in the last few days.
> 
> The news will be a huge boost to Emirates fans who are waiting for a conclusion to the saga of Cesc Fabregas' move to Barcelona next week, after the squad return from China.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...for-14m-Anderlecht-whizkid-Romelu-Lukaku.html


The Sun :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

14 million? really?

bullshit.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Major news! Chelsea have signed someone. They've signed goalkeeper, Thibaut Courtois from Genk on a five year contract.

That is sure to send shockwaves through the transfer market.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

who?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Mikey Damage said:


> 14 million? really?
> 
> bullshit.


They won't take less than 20 in today's market. Would have Benzema if I could have either one. Similar prices probably and Benzema is proven in the big time. Lukaku has a lot of talent and has shown it. I wouldn't call him "unproven", he's just risky for the price we would pay.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> They won't take less than 20 in today's market. Would have Benzema if I could have either one. Similar prices probably and Benzema is proven in the big time. Lukaku has a lot of talent and has shown it. I wouldn't call him "unproven", he's just risky for the price we would pay.


He is unproven though. Any good striker should bang in goals in the Belgian league.

But it's his abilities and build that draws me to him. He's an exciting talent for sure. One that we won't sign.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> He is unproven though. Any good striker should bang in goals in the Belgian league.
> 
> But it's his abilities and build that draws me to him. He's an exciting talent for sure. One that we won't sign.


But at that age it is very, very impressive. Shocked if Chelsea don't get him. We probably will if you don't. Probably means we may be shipping out Vela on loan or selling him.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Liverpool owner John Henry has given Alberto Aquilani and David Ngog hope of extending their Anfield careers. Click here for the full story.


Sky Sports with possibly more bullshit....8*D I hope its true.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

He posted something on twitter regarding them, that's where the story is from.

edit - 

One missing link last year: Acquilani (sic). Put the ball near Ngog and the goal and it's going in. Too much talk of them somewhere else."

he can't spell :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

meh, lukaku is another one of the 120983421387219 next drogba's in the world. whether he lives up to the hype of not will be the question. he could be the next drogba, he could be the next freddy adu.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cissokho apparently not being used today by Lyon in their friendly, meaning there's more momentum gathering with the rumours.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

he'll be here within the week...2 weeks..1 month. we have long medicals. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We'll send Charlie Adam's donkey across on a boat to France to pick him up and bring him back for the medical.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> Major news! Chelsea have signed someone. They've signed goalkeeper, Thibaut Courtois from Genk on a five year contract.
> 
> That is sure to send shockwaves through the transfer market.


I didn't think we needed a keeper but I'll welcome it. Hopefully this means Hilario goes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

7.9 mil too.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

AVB just wants to get rid of Hilario because Hilario is older and therefore wiser than him. Not because he's crap.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Lloris
Réveillère
Cris
Lovren
Gonalons
Ederson
Bastos
Källström
Lopez
Gomis
Briand

Subs
Seguin
Gassama
Fontaine
Mensah
Cissokho
Pjanic
Novillo
Belfodil
Pied

hes playing in the friendly afterall, he'll prob come on as a sub


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Read somewhere he was listed but not being used. I don't know when the game is being played or how far into it they are though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

PJANIC


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> PJANIC


Is awesome.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

undoubtedly

sign him up SHEIK


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7041555,00.html

Mancini, what a bellend.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Manchester City striker Carlos Tevez: Without football I would be dead or in jail
> 
> The Argentine striker has spoken of his tough upbringing, revealing the problems poverty can bring and criticising the media for their portrayal of life on the streets
> 
> EPL: Caros Tevez, Manchester City v Stoke City
> 
> Manchester City striker Carlos Tevez has admitted that if he had not become a professional footballer, he could have turned to a life of crime and drugs.
> 
> The Argentine international was born in a pverty-stricken neighbourhood of Buenos Aires called Fuerte Apache before leaving the area to embark on a career in football.
> 
> Tevez is currently back in his homeland, representing the national side at this summer’s Copa America, with the 27-year-old extremely thankful for the opportunity football has given him to flee poverty.
> 
> “If it wasn’t for football, I would have ended up like many boys in my neighbourhood - dead, in jail or lying in the street drugged up,” the former Boca Juniors forward told magazine La Garganta Poderosa.
> 
> “I don’t think anyone is born to be a thief, but all this inequality [in Argentina] means that many kids go on stealing. Living in poverty is difficult, and one can easily fall into looking for easy money [by stealing].”
> 
> Tevez has been in the media spotlight this summer after requesting a transfer from Manchester City, with the player looking to be closer to his family.
> 
> The Argentine international used the interview with the magazine to criticise the media for their portrayal of slum life, adding: “The media report [life in poverty] without knowing what happens in our neighbourhoods, they could not live two years on the streets here.”
> 
> Tevez appeared in Argentina’s first two group games of the Copa America before losing his starting spot in the nation’s 3-0 win over Costa Rica.
> 
> The Manchester City man will be looking to play a role key in Argentina’s quarter-final encounter versus Uruguay on Saturday evening.


seriously carlos, no one cares

lol arsene, maybe you should stop whinging and start focusing on why your top players dont want to sign contracts/want to leave. or better yet, sign some players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> seriously carlos, no one cares
> 
> lol arsene, maybe you should stop whinging and start focusing on why your top players *dont want to sign contracts/want to leave.* or better yet, sign some players.





















Mancini shouldn't talk about other club's players. He would be the first to hit out at another manager for talking about their players.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I hope Nasri goes to City tbf, provided the offer is good enough. If reports of 20M are true, I'd snap their hands off. He'll likely end up at a rival team anyway, so better to offload him now than get burned on a bosman.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Nasri will be here unless a crazy bid is put in which won't happen. We won't get a better player for 20 million in today's market. I would still sell him though, there are other positions that need addressing. Nasri isn't a better CENTRAL midfielder than our other prospects, and he won't play there for Citeh either.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

im amazed we got 3.5 mil for a 35 year old :lmao

MASTER NEGOTIATORS


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> im amazed we got 3.5 mil for a 35 year old :lmao
> 
> MASTER NEGOTIATORS


Who did you sell?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Seamus Given


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

shay (when he passes his medical)

plus we got almost 12 mil for boateng.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

In fairness 35 isn't massively old for a keeper. Man Utd bought VDS when he was 35 (for 2M) and he gave them 6 years of top notch service. Given is nowhere near VDS, however he could still give Villa perhaps 3-4 years of good service, which comes to roughly 1M a year, which isn't that bad in today's market.

Now Spurs buying Friedel at 40, that's an odd one to me. I rate Gomes higher than him anyway. Typical Harry short term solution signing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah, 3.5 isn't bad at all for Given. Would hae him here in a heartbeat but Citeh wouldn't sell to a competitor.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Not that is probably means anything, but Paddy Power and Oddschecker have suspended betting on Sneijder going to united, apparently Nike might be involved as well now subsidising his wages. Similar to how addidas did it with beckham when he went to madrid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

definitely, i still rate him as a keeper, one of the best in the league still. however, he wasnt going to get game time and am happy with what we got for him. i hope he does well at villa though.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I wouldn't take Given here. He's a highlight reel keeper. Despite all the praise he gets from fans, there's a reason he's never been first choice at a big club, and also why Mancini went with Hart over him. That said, he's still a good keeper, I just think he's very overrated by fans in general.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Given's a quality keeper and it's a good price for him. He deserved far better than rotting on the bench at City. I just hope it's not affected him too much not playing for a year at club level.



Bananas said:


> In fairness 35 isn't massively old for a keeper. Man Utd bought VDS when he was 35 (for 2M) and he gave them 6 years of top notch service. Given is nowhere near VDS, however he could still give Villa perhaps 3-4 years of good service, which comes to roughly 1M a year, which isn't that bad in today's market.
> 
> Now Spurs buying Friedel at 40, that's an odd one to me. I rate Gomes higher than him anyway. Typical Harry short term solution signing.


Tbf I think it was a free but it is odd when he's got Cudicini too as a more than adequate back up. Having three quality keepers is strange to say the least and I'm sure they're all on heavy wages too.

There's no doubt Friedel's not as good as he was when he left us and went to Villa but Gomes is a fucking clown. The guy made so many costly errors again for Spurs last year, he's just a liability at times.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

With Gomes the good easily outweighs the bad. For every 1 mistake he makes that costs a goal, he makes three saves that only few other keepers in the World could make. The only area of his game lacking is his aerial ability, and even then it's over played because for whatever reason English pundits seem to fetishize catching crosses as opposed to punching them. Gomes is quick off his line distributes the ball incredibly well, is a superb shot stopper and positions himself well. Top quality keeper in my books. I'd rank him as the third best in the league now VDS has retired.

Other keepers regularly make mistakes too, most far more regularly than Gomes. It's just when Gomes makes a mistake, it's usually a real howler and sticks in the memory more.

As for Friedel, I don't rate him much any more. He's still got the reflexes but in many other aspects of his game, he really shows his age. I remember back in his day he was a superb saver of one on one opportunities. He'd be off his line in a flash making himself as big as possible. These days he's just permanently planted on his line, and never comes out of his six yard box, and that means the Villa defence have to sit really deep to compensate. I have a Villa supporting mate who is thrilled to see the back of him, and I can understand why.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Bananas what do you think of Chezzer?

Looks good for being so young. Definitely needs to improve on his distribution though.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm a big fan of Sneezy. He's far from the finished article yet, but he's shown a lot of qualities in a short frame of time that can give the fans faith that he's a future star. Most of all I'd say I've been impressed with his mentality. The guy has has such a resolve and has such a radient confidence which rubs off on others. He doesn't have a stupid level of confidence either like Bendtner (I'd actually say that Bendtner strikes me as a very insecure person who plays billy big balls to compensate for it, but we'll leave amateur psychiatry for later), but he just handles himself in a very confident manner, chin up, chest pumped out, ect. As for his ability, I think it's quite clear that he's a natural athlete. Tall, strong, good arm-span, nimble, the reflexes are there too, and they're the sort of natural things you can't pick up through your career, and it's very promising to have a young keeper with all those qualities. The other things like distribution and decision making will hopefully come with time, and at this stage I'm very confident he can be a quality number one for us for many years to come.

A good comparison to Sneezy would actually be Joe Hart. There are plenty of similarities between the two young keepers, both in their athleticism, confidence, and their weaknesses even as I'd say Hart has a way to go with his distribution too. Sneezy isn't at Hart's level yet obviously, but Hart really has had a tremendous break-out year, and I think Mancini has been rewarded in the faith he showed to the young keeper, and I think similarly if Sneezy is given the chance to shine, he will do so.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Bananas said:


> I'm a big fan of Sneezy. He's far from the finished article yet, but he's shown a lot of qualities in a short frame of time that can give the fans faith that he's a future star. Most of all I'd say I've been impressed with his mentality. The guy has has such a resolve and has such a radient confidence which rubs off on others. He doesn't have a stupid level of confidence either like Bendtner (I'd actually say that Bendtner strikes me as a very insecure person who plays billy big balls to compensate for it, but we'll leave amateur psychiatry for later), but he just handles himself in a very confident manner, chin up, chest pumped out, ect. As for his ability, I think it's quite clear that he's a natural athlete. Tall, strong, good arm-span, nimble, the reflexes are there too, and they're the sort of natural things you can't pick up through your career, and it's very promising to have a young keeper with all those qualities. The other things like distribution and decision making will hopefully come with time, and at this stage I'm very confident he can be a quality number one for us for many years to come.
> 
> A good comparison to Sneezy would actually be Joe Hart. There are plenty of similarities between the two young keepers, both in their athleticism, confidence, and their weaknesses even as I'd say Hart has a way to go with his distribution too. Sneezy isn't at Hart's level yet obviously, but Hart really has had a tremendous break-out year, and I think Mancini has been rewarded in the faith he showed to the young keeper, and I think similarly if Sneezy is given the chance to shine, he will do so.


That is basically my whole mind set on him. It says a lot when I feel confident with him in goal, something I haven't been able to say for around 5 years. Apart from his distribution and sometimes poor decision making the other downer is that he is an apparent hot head who rushes out a bit more than I would like. But, as you say these things come with time and I am confident he is the man to take us into the future. I think the youth system is really paying off now, it looks to be bringing in some quality squad players AND first teamers which is invaluable when you have a budget like ours.



http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/16/wenger-can-sign-mata-for-20million/

If we pull that off for 20 million I will be laughing. DAILY MAIL though :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

After Lyon's friendly tonight, their manager said there's a chance either Cissohko or Bastos will leave, but not both. 

THE PLOT THICKENS

From L'equipe;

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/breve...-cissokho.html

On the sidelines of a friendly match lost by his players Saturday against Genk (1-3), the OL coach, Remi Garde, was clear about records Michel Bastos (27) and Aly Cissokho (23), on departure. "These are two players who occupy the left flank of my team so one or the other party but probably not both," he said into the microphone


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Liverpool want Cissohko? But he's not mediocre and English. :shocked:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fits in with our transfer policy then. :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Ezequiel Garay has signed for S.L. Benfica. Was getting no time at Madrid anyways.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Garay used to be boss on FM. Madrid don't have alot of CB's left now, Pepe, Albiol and Carvalho who's getting on in years a bit. Guess Ramos can play there too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

interesting look at lyon's situation

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/columns/story/_/id/934568/changing-of-garde-gives-lyon-lift?cc=3436


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ Good read.

Juventus seem to be getting big again, although that is said every summer when they seem to be linked with every player on the planet. Still bitter Toulalan went to Malaga.


EDIT: Lots of transfer news for the Gunners today:

http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/17/sunday-rumour-arsenal-want-david-villa/

Kthxnext

Hamsik linked again as replacement for cesc. K.

http://football-talk.co.uk/31199/transfer-news-gunners-meet-with-agent-of-chelsea-target/

Apparently we met his agent on friday. big developments await for romelu.

http://justarsenal.com/emmanuel-eboue-looks-set-for-galatasary/8881

Yay. So it looks like Denilosn, Bendtner, Almunia & Eboue are all off now. We need replacements, but please don't buy utility players as Eboue has often ended up as an AMF when others are injured which has seriously hampered us in recent seasons.

http://www.footylatest.com/fabregas-to-turn-down-massive-offer-to-stay-at-arsenal/23214

Don't believe we are offering him that. It's not about money anyway.


Doesn't look like Mata is coming now, unless Wenger shocks us and puts in a 20-25 million bid. Seems to have gone quiet. I still feel a 20 million fee will buy him.


http://justarsenal.com/arsenal-agree-terms-for-joel-campbell/8878

Massive signing. :side:

Apparently Arsenal haven't been interested in Mertesacker. Hmm.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

EBOUE. I don't know how my mate will react (Gala fan) to him coming in. He'll probaly do well there actually.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Typical Arsenal. Selling experience and signing youngsters :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

But Eboue's world class and his experience is invaluable.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

when i saw the word campbell i automatically thought SOL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

and my shits dribble faster than lionel messi.

8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> when i saw the word campbell i automatically thought SOL












"You called?"


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

SOL is such a legend.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> "You called?"


Just making sure this makes it onto the next page for those of us on ten posts per page.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> "You called?"


:lmao

making sure also.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wait... Did I just read the amazingly improbable rumor of David Villa coming to Arsenal? Some people have no work...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Razor King said:


> Wait... Did I just read the amazingly improbable rumor of David Villa coming to Arsenal? Some people have no work...


Yeah :lmao Ridiculous.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

David Villa to Arsenal? Wow people will literally create rumors out of anything these days.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Much like Sneijder to Utd.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Well, it could be worse. They could be making up rumours about Everton buying someone.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Well, it could be worse. They could be making up rumours about Everton buying someone.


:lmao


Noises Real are preparing a 30 million bid for RVP. Fuck. http://gunnersphere.com/2011/07/view-from-the-sphere/surely-wenger-wouldnt-contemplate-the-sale-of-this-star

Lukaku scored a hat-trick in a friendly against Brussels. 




http://bigfourza.com/blog/2011/07/joel-campbell-signing-close-as-water-droplets-gather-pace/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=joel-campbell-signing-close-as-water-droplets-gather-pace

Ricardo La Volpe, former Mexico and Boca Juniors boss and current blazer-in-chief of Costa Rica, gives this balanced opinion-

This is probably the best quote ever - "“Who is Messi? Who is Neymar? Gentlemen of the press – I present to you: Campbell. I discovered him playing with cans.”

Barcelona, Madrid, Juventus and Anzhi were all interested too. QUADRUPLE 8*D

http://justarsenal.com/wenger-to-move-in-for-enrique-this-week/8884

Could see this deal going through. He's worth it for the low price.


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Van Persie won't go to Real Madrid, and i'd be surprised if Lukaku doesn't end up at Chelsea. 

Jose Enrique would be a good signing if we can get him for around the same price we got for Clichy, but I doubt Wenger is interested in him. Unfortunately, I think we will start the season with Gibbs first choice and Traore as backup, then pay the price on September 1st when Gibbs breaks his toenail and is ruled out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Renegade™ said:


> Much like Sneijder to Utd.


It's happening.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sneijder to United? Overblown bollocks by the sounds of it unless I am missing something.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> It's happening.


Yet people say Liverpool fans are delusional :side: 

Arsenal selling Fab, Nasri & RVP would make me cream but it won't happen. All three look set to stay, RVP defo wont go and not to Madrid thats for sure.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I've given up chaecking on the Sneijder stuff. Everday it's the same shite, odds cut, reports from Italy/England, wife said this, Nike are doing that...Just fuck off.

When he holds up the jersey I'll get excited, even then I might get Obi Mikel'd.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

arsenal have signed well known and highly talented defender denilo telmo gerlo from the super powerful club quilmes for the exorbitant fee of nothing.

not the english arsenal though, i know you're upset.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> arsenal have signed well known and highly talented defender denilo telmo gerlo from the super powerful club quilmes for the exorbitant fee of nothing.
> 
> not the english arsenal though, i know you're upset.





RVP is more or less Mr. Arsenal. Passionate about the club. His interview after the Barca game was exactly what I want to see out of someone who plays for Arsenal Football Club.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> arsenal have signed well known and highly talented defender denilo telmo gerlo from the super powerful club quilmes for the exorbitant fee of nothing.
> 
> not the english arsenal though, i know you're upset.


The best thing about Quilmes is the beer, Arsenal de Sarandi had RAUL BLANCO playing for them before he came to Australia.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7044891,00.html

Would be a good loan signing for Everton in all honesty.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If they were smart, Everton would take Bassong on loan from Spurs seeing as he for some stupid reason seems to be out of favour with 'Arry.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsenal must tell City, "Give us 30 million and Nasri is yours."

PS: How much is Mata? 25?

Well, quote any price that could bring Mata and send Nasri sailing to City to play alongside the most motivated player on the planet, Carlos Tevez (if he stays). If City bring in Aguero, I'd have to cheer for them. Even right now, I did cheer for them due to Tevez, but Aguero would make me want to cheer City more.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Just making sure this makes it onto the next page for those of us on ten posts per page.


none of you are going to have to worry about not seeing SOL for a while


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

the pic didnt work. it's just the link in img tags. so lol seb.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah, same on mine. You've disappointed me, pommy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Manchester City boss Roberto Mancini has confirmed the Premier League club have accepted an offer for striker Carlos Tevez from Brazilian side Corinthians.


Tevez fucking off.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aguero to City will be go.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

aguero reportedly taking a pay cut to come here :lmao


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm glad Aguero is coming to the Premier League!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Andy Carroll's better anyway. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I am going to enjoy watching KUN in the prem.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If it happens that is. It's not done yet. Relax people. Has Mancini even said he's after Aguero? I don't recall this.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

_Aguero's fate decided this week
July 18, 2011

The future of Atletico Madrid striker Sergio Aguero will be known this week, according to the player's agent.

Sergio Aguero's future will be revealed this week after Argentina exited the Copa America
GettyImagesSergio Aguero's future will be revealed this week after Argentina exited the Copa America

• Aguero to quit Atleti after Copa

Aguero has been linked to a move away from the Vicente Calderon with Premier League club Manchester City emerging as the leading contender for the Argentine's prized signature, whilst Real Madrid and Juventus have also expressed their interest.

The 23-year-old is seen by Roberto Mancini as the perfect replacement for want-away City skipper Carlos Tevez, and after the pair were eliminated from the Copa America with Argentina in the quarter-finals, a decision on Aguero's mooted transfer is imminent.

"He wanted the Copa America to end to sit down and talk. During this week everything will be settled," Aguero's agent, Hernan Reguera, told Ole.

Reports in the English press suggest that Aguero would be willing to take a pay cut from his extraordinary £240,000-per-week salary should he make the move to Manchester, but Reguera says that his client's motivation is that of a new career challenge, despite City being one of the wealthiest club's in the world.

"Aguero has made a lot of important things for Atletico. He renewed his contract when he was one year away from becoming a free agent, he has played over 200 matches, he spent two years without vacations," Reguera said.

"He is thankful to the fans and to the club's board. We have been talking about this for two months.

"I talk to the club's chiefs on a daily basis, and if it was hard for them to accept at the beginning, they have assumed it and there are no problems. He wants his career to grow, this has nothing to do with the money."_

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/935278/sergio-aguero-fate-decided-this-week?cc=3436

I'd think with the Tevez thing seemingly set to go ahead this week, everything seems to be falling into place for City.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

agreed. like the tabloids would lie to us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

They've always been nothing but honest.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aguero to Citeh will probably happen. More happy facing him than Tevez, although both are a scary proposition.

Gazidis said Cesc & Nasri are staying although Wenger said Cesc's future will be decided this week.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i'll believe they're both staying on September first.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Razor King said:


> Arsenal must tell City, "Give us 30 million and Nasri is yours."
> 
> PS: How much is Mata? 25?
> 
> Well, quote any price that could bring Mata and send Nasri sailing to City to play alongside the most motivated player on the planet, Carlos Tevez (if he stays). If City bring in Aguero, I'd have to cheer for them. Even right now, I did cheer for them due to Tevez, but Aguero would make me want to cheer City more.


Mata will probably go at 20-22. He is worth 25 if we want him though.



Mikey Damage said:


> i'll believe they're both staying on September first.


Nasri is worth it if he signs a new contract. Wenger is right in saying we won't get a better replacement for the money, but we will let him go and have to go into the transfer kitty to get some money to spend on a replacement when we could have just spent the money off the Nasri deal.

Mata would be more useful. Nasri wants to play in the middle, but he just doesn't fit the type of player we like to have in the middle. He would be invaluable if we did have another plan as he could be used efectivelty in the middle, although he doesn't fit for us at the moment. Mata is a natural winger and would be more at home on the flanks than Nasri.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Nasri wants to play in the middle, but he just doesn't fit the type of player we like to have in the middle. He would be invaluable if we did have another plan as he could be used efectivelty in the middle, although he doesn't fit for us at the moment. Mata is a natural winger and would be more at home on the flanks than Nasri.


Plan B is what we need next season. If passing doesn't work, shooting, attacking, physically dissecting, etc should all be done. The players seem lost when they are unable to pass it into the net. Gervinho will be good from that perspective because apparently, he is supposed to bring power and pace. Nasri and Cesc should be rotated in the middle, if both stay. The last thing we would want is those players being burned out during Feb/March as usual. Ryodhino, Vela, and Arshavin can all work on the wings. Nasri should be brought in a position where he can actually make a difference.

RVP did so well in the second half because he was out injured most of the time in the first half of the season, so he returned fresh and rejuvenated. This is the reason we need another striker. Just so that we could rotate our players effectively. Playing in the FA Cup, League, and CL is always difficult and tiring, and our squad players are so awful that we have to rely on our main players always, which in turn means we would have no gas remaining in the final weeks/months.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Razor King said:


> Plan B is what we need next season. If passing doesn't work, shooting, attacking, physically dissecting, etc should all be done. The players seem lost when they are unable to pass it into the net. Gervinho will be good from that perspective because apparently, he is supposed to bring power and pace. Nasri and Cesc should be rotated in the middle, if both stay. The last thing we would want is those players being burned out during Feb/March as usual. Ryodhino, Vela, and Arshavin can all work on the wings. Nasri should be brought in a position where he can actually make a difference.
> 
> RVP did so well in the second half because he was out injured most of the time in the first half of the season, so he returned fresh and rejuvenated. This is the reason we need another striker. Just so that we could rotate our players effectively. Playing in the FA Cup, League, and CL is always difficult and tiring, and our squad players are so awful that we have to rely on our main players always, which in turn means we would have no gas remaining in the final weeks/months.


Agreed. And this is where our youth system is paying off. The players we are bringing though are viable squad players who we can rotate in some smaller EPL, FA or Carling Cup games. Ryo will provide something different in that he will take players on instead of trying to play the perfect pass. We just need a proper midfield enforcer who is willing to run at defenders and try to push them back. When our passing game doesn't work, the opposition find it easy as they know what we are trying to do and they have lots of space and time to work in. A plan B would change all that.

Arshavin is world class when he wants to be and we should play him in most cup games to give Nasri a break. Gervinho can come in and replace him too. It's not so much the quality of players we are lacking, it's consistency and the lack of a plan b. Barca play the passing game and they win because when they see a position that needs strengthening they go and buy. We need to do that as well, but I believe we have the squad to win already, and with a few additions we can push for every competition. 

A plan B would benefit the players too. Start with Nasri out on the wing, but then change the formation so it is more direct where his best attributes can be shown. Walcott has potential to turn into a deadly finisher as well, so with Nasri and Theo playing behing RVP we have three very different threats different to how we usually play.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

updated with arsenal capturing 19 costa rican joel campbell from deporivo saprissa for 930k.

from all reports this is a good signing. apparently played well in the copa america group stages, didnt see any of the games though.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Campbell is a good prospect problem is i think he will have to go back out on loan as there will be trouble trying to get him a work permit. 

Gervinho has officially signed he is joining up with the preseason squad soon.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

interesting youre british and spell saviour without the u.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I thought something looked weird about it 

Reports are saying Bartley will be going on loan to Rangers again this season. He should get a chance at Arsenal as hes better than Squillaci.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

What do the Arsenal lot want their team to be, provided no more signings happen (or even if you get a new lb, because that won't change the formation)?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> the pic didnt work. it's just the link in img tags. so lol seb.





BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah, same on mine. You've disappointed me, pommy.


A bit late but, yeah fail seb. No Sol pic for me either.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I got that too, strange. I'll take the rep though 8*D.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

yeah seb you fail :lmao

obviously we're getting augero...and cissohko 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Think everyone should rep Seb with the correct SOL image.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> the pic didnt work. it's just the link in img tags. so lol seb.


im a massive failure


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> What do the Arsenal lot want their team to be, provided no more signings happen (or even if you get a new lb, because that won't change the formation)?


 Scezney

Sagna - TV5 - Djourou - Gibbs 

Wilshere
Cesc - Nasri

Theo - RVP - Gervinho 

Something like that. Could chop and change it so easily tho.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Overrated said:


> Scezney
> 
> Sagna - TV5 - Djourou - Gibbs
> 
> Wilshere
> Cesc - Nasri
> 
> Theo - RVP - Gervinho
> 
> Something like that. Could chop and change it so easily tho.


Would you want to see Walcott through the middle if RVP gets injured?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

when rvp gets injured


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Would you want to see Walcott through the middle if RVP gets injured?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Other than my loyalty to him, other than Rooney I don't think there's a striker in the world that I'd swap for a fit van Persie. It is just a shame that he is always out at some point during a season.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

















Downing was at MITB??


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Downing is awesome 8*D....as much as he is a smoggy like.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Whether he likes it or not, Walcott seems to fit in better as a winger in the 4-5-1/4-3-3 that Wenger plays these days.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Would you want to see Walcott through the middle if RVP gets injured?


Yep and i think he will be a better player for it.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsenal lack of width & pace from wider posistions up front means Walcott will be forver used as a winger in Wengers eyes imo rather then be used through middle where feel proberly be a lot better, if Wenger brought a natural wide man RW who gives the team width & pace then he could shift Walcott inside & wouldnt not lose any pace or width down right flank either.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

This is mostly MLS talk, but there is a tidbit about Man United in here...



"I'm just going to add a little something... I have a friend who is interning at MLS this summer and he told me friday that Soler was at MLS offices a vast majority of the day arguing with Garber on bringing Anelka to RB. Evidently the league wanted Anelka to go to KC, but Anelka's agent was adamant that he would not play for anyone in MLS, but New York. KC was able to land a DP from S. America late in the day so it eased up the position by Garber. I believe that is supposed to be announced tomorrow or something. Anelka should be here by wed or thursday pending visa issues, etc... Also, the league is trying to sign Robert Pires, but again he only wants to play in NY. The league would like for him to look at either Montreal or Philadelphia... Garber feels that Philly needs a big name pickup and evidently Philly does as well. Pires has told MLS he will only sign with New York so he is probably not coming.. Now again my friend is just an intern so he doesn't catch everything, but only small tid bits here and there, but evidently the league is allowing RB to sign Anelka this season as a non-DP even though from what I understand Garber is absolutely up in arms over the deal as he doesn't want LA and NY to be the only destination that EU players want to go to..

Also, appears that Forlan is in talks with Seattle about coming in next year.. Forlan still wants a season in Europe and his transfer at present is too high for the league to approve. Agudelo was picked up for the allstar game as a audition for Sir Alex as United is extremely interested in him and Garber supposedly has set the sale price at $12,000,000... If you doubt the truth to these then this is the same friend who called the Rost deal a done deal 4 days before it happened, and also called Bravo and Agudelo as commissioners picks.. Bravo for the obvious reason that Rafa is out, and Agudelo as I stated above.. don't be surprised if Agudelo sees exceptionally long minutes on the 27th... anyway look for an announcement tom or tuesday."


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Shay Given has signed a 5 year deal at Aston Villa for £3.5 million.

I know its been preety much confirmed for about a month but its finally gone through tonight.

A decent replacement for Brad Friedel.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Very good signing for Villa and for Given to get away from City's bench.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Better than decent. Another one that found out the grass wasn't greener though unfortunately.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I really feel like Aston Villa was not being fair to Brad Guzan. Guzan is at least worth a look, and a chance. He had a good run during cup matches for them the season before last. Really unfortunate news for Guzan.

You cannot find the next great players until they get a chance.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Hydronators said:


> Shay Given has signed a 5 year deal at Aston Villa for £3.5 million.
> 
> I know its been preety much confirmed for about a month but its finally gone through tonight.
> 
> A decent replacement for Brad Friedel.


More than decent, he could play for any team in the league in my opinion


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Well I'd rate Hart, Reina and Cech above him and due to their potential I'd put De Gea and Sczhezny (?) above him too. I'd put him on the level of Howard, Gomes (when he isn't a clown) and Robinson (who is criminally underrated ever since making a mistake for England).


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Vader13 said:


> Well I'd rate Hart, Reina and Cech above him and due to their potential I'd put De Gea and Sczhezny (?) above him too. I'd put him on the level of Howard, Gomes (when he isn't a clown) *and Robinson (who is criminally underrated ever since making a mistake for England).*


Thank you. For £3.5m he's been a friggin' steal. He's not made a single cock up/gaffe since joining us. I've been delighted with him and feel as confident with him between the sticks as I did when Friedel was at his best.

Just been watching some of our youngsters on YouTube and I think that if we can keep them that and they get a run in the team, they could do well next year. God knows we'll need them too.

The boy from Barcelona, Ruben Rochina.







The boy from Buenos Aries or somewhere in Argentina, Mauro Formica.







The future legend that is Junior Hoillet.






Eat that Walcott you overrated prick! Couldn't get the West Brom goal.


Martin Olsson, the best thing to come out of Sweden since Abba! The Bolton one was huge.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*










Welcome Shay. 5 year contract is a bit bizarre though, not everyone's a freak of nature like Friedel and van der Sar. Would of given him a 3 year contract with a option of extending it but oh well. Hope his shoulder doesn't play up either. But very happy.

How awful is our GK by the way? Nike have been making dodgey Keeper kits for a couple of years now. Just look at his expression: http://www.avfc.co.uk/javaImages/d1/ab/0,,10265~9808849,00.jpg :lmao

N'Zogbia's not far off joining either.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

He has more chins than games he played last season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Manchester United's search for a playmaker may turn to Santos' Paulo Henrique Ganso, with a £25m bid being considered for the 21-year-old.
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Manchester City want assurances from Corinthians that they will be able to pay a £39m transfer fee before they sanction the departure of unsettled forward Carlos Tevez.
> Full story: the Times (requires subscription)
> 
> Manchester City have edged ahead of Arsenal and Chelsea in the race to sign £18m-rated striker Romelu Lukaku from Anderlecht.
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Barcelona are expected to make Arsenal an offer of around £35m for midfielder Cesc Fabregas this week, their third bid of the summer.
> Full story: The Independent
> 
> Blackburn have tabled a £7m bid for CSKA Moscow playmaker Keisuke Honda, who has also attracted interest from Manchester City and Liverpool.
> Full story: talkSPORT
> 
> Chelsea are hoping to trump interest from Juventus and Arsenal and lure £12m-rated Bayer Leverkusen midfielder Arturo Vidal to Stamford Bridge.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Fiorentina are likely to test Tottenham's resolve to retain midfielder Niko Kranjcar's services with a formal bid.
> Full story: Footie-online.co.uk
> 
> Sunderland manager Steve Bruce has denied that Liverpool have expressed an interest in Lee Cattermole.
> Full story: talkSPORT
> 
> Fulham manager Martin Jol is keen to bring former Leeds and Liverpool winger Harry Kewell back to the Premier League.
> Full story: footybunker.com
> 
> Manchester City may make a surprise bid for out-of-favour Liverpool midfielder Alberto Aquilani.
> Full story: Caught Offside
> 
> Tottenham boss Harry Redknapp wants to bring Manchester City striker Emmanuel Adebayor to the club on a one-year loan with an option to buy.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> West Ham are lining up a £1.2m bid for Bolton midfielder Matty Taylor. The 29-year-old, who has one-year left on his contract, has also attracted interest from Stoke and West Brom.
> Full story: Daily Mail


bbc


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



nate_h said:


> Welcome Shay. 5 year contract is a bit bizarre though, not everyone's a freak of nature like Friedel and van der Sar. Would of given him a 3 year contract with a option of extending it but oh well. Hope his shoulder doesn't play up either. But very happy.
> 
> How awful is our GK by the way? Nike have been making dodgey Keeper kits for a couple of years now. Just look at his expression: http://www.avfc.co.uk/javaImages/d1/ab/0,,10265~9808849,00.jpg :lmao
> 
> N'Zogbia's not far off joining either.


Looks like he needs to go up a size, lucky Villa aren't sponsored by Kappa with their skin tight gear.




Mikey Damage said:


> I really feel like Aston Villa was not being fair to Brad Guzan. Guzan is at least worth a look, and a chance. He had a good run during cup matches for them the season before last. Really unfortunate news for Guzan.
> 
> You cannot find the next great players until they get a chance.


I agree, I thought Guzan was okay when he played but it seemed he wasn't considered even 2nd choice by Houllier.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

GANSO

:lmao @ Caught Offside. It's up there with goal.com.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

city want aquilani? CAUGHT OFFSIDE


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i think even mancini would be surprised if aquilani rocked up to a training session


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We have pulled out of the Joel Campbell deal as he never showed up for for a pre medical meeting.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sounds like he should sign for City and move in with the Brotha.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

city medicals involved standing outside a window where mario throws darts from. dodge the darts, you're in


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Nige™;9990531 said:


> Thank you. For £3.5m he's been a friggin' steal. He's not made a single cock up/gaffe since joining us. I've been delighted with him and feel as confident with him between the sticks as I did when Friedel was at his best.
> 
> Just been watching some of our youngsters on YouTube and I think that if we can keep them that and they get a run in the team, they could do well next year. God knows
> Martin Olsson, the best thing to come out of Sweden since Abba! The Bolton one was huge.


Paul Robinson is a shit keeper. His positioning is shocking. I think Arsenal have scored something ridiculous like 20 goals past him in the last 4 seasons and alot of the time its exactly the same goal. Ball down left hand side of area Robinson moves too far over ball slotted in neatly to bottom right corner.

08/09 4 away and 4 at home.
09/10 6 at home (4 were exactly the same goal) 1 away (but it was a redundant fixture)
and 2 more this year

yeah so 21 goals past Robinson in 6 games. Awesome keeper you've got there. I know not all the goals are the keepers fault but Robinsons goal is easier to get into than a girl in Bolton on a saturday night.

EDIT - Just realized i only did 3 seasons 07/08 we scored 7 more past Robinson in 4 games in 07 so total of 28 goals passed him in 8 games


Excuse me but Freddie Ljungberg says hi. Even now unfit he's still a better player than Martin Olssen will ever be.

Also you seriously dnt attempt to judge a player of youtube video's do you??? The only thing worse than judging off Youtube is people who judge a player off football manager.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Pep has said that Arsenal and Barcelona are in negotiations over Fabregas now. Link to follow when it is up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

robinson is still better than almunia


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

fabregas off then


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Hmmm... Seems like we may be sending Courtois (the new GK we signed) on loan to Atletico. They wanted to sign him as well apparently. Wonder if we can sneak in a cheeky Aguero bid before Man City, because of this deal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Don't Atletico still have Asenjo?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> robinson is still better than almunia


Not exactly something to be proud of though is it. Im probably better than Almunia.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Don't Atletico still have Asenjo?


he's their only decent keeper. plus he is still injured i think with a knee injury.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> Pep has said that Arsenal and Barcelona are in negotiations over Fabregas now. Link to follow when it is up.


Its been like this all summer. We named our price they cant come up with the cash.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

40 million please, otherwise, there's the door. This should be Arsenal's stand on Cesc.

We can't go after Xavi with a 20 million deal and say, "We know the market prices," and when they reject it, go again with a 21 million deal. The case is different but the contractual obligations remain the same.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I know he's very very important to the Arsenal team, but if I was a fan I'd of wanted him to fuck off long ago. Can't stand these non-committed players.

like downing, the ungrateful twat we signed for 12m with a broken foot, paid his wages for 6 months without him playing a game, then saying in april he'd stay with us even if we went down, haha, muppet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



nate_h said:


> I know he's very very important to the Arsenal team, but if I was a fan I'd of wanted him to fuck off long ago. Can't stand these non-committed players.
> 
> like downing, the ungrateful twat we signed for 12m with a broken foot, paid his wages for 6 months without him playing a game, then saying in april he'd stay with us even if we went down, haha, muppet.



Well look at it from Stewie downing's view maybe he just wants to play CL footy ohhh wait nooo, erm maybe he just wants europa league ohh no wait again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



WWE_TNA said:


> Well look at it from Stewie downing's view maybe he just wants to play CL footy ohhh wait nooo, erm maybe he just wants europa league ohh no wait again.


Or maybe he wanted to play at a better club :side: 

Nah seriously how many commited players are there anymore? Very very few. Hell don't understand how Nate can say Fab isn't commited dude been in the same Barca situation for like 3 seasons now and despite it all and his heart seemingly there rather than Arsenal he has stayed at the club for which I can assume is that he feels like he owes it to the fans to be loyal.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Paul Robinson is a shit keeper. His positioning is shocking. I think Arsenal have scored something ridiculous like 20 goals past him in the last 4 seasons and alot of the time its exactly the same goal. Ball down left hand side of area Robinson moves too far over ball slotted in neatly to bottom right corner.
> 
> 08/09 4 away and 4 at home.
> 09/10 6 at home (4 were exactly the same goal) 1 away (but it was a redundant fixture)
> and 2 more this year
> 
> yeah so 21 goals past Robinson in 6 games. Awesome keeper you've got there. I know not all the goals are the keepers fault but Robinsons goal is easier to get into than a girl in Bolton on a saturday night.
> 
> EDIT - Just realized i only did 3 seasons 07/08 we scored 7 more past Robinson in 4 games in 07 so total of 28 goals passed him in 8 games


His only fault is that he does let a lot of shots from long distance go in but he has been very reliable for us and had some fantastic match winning/saving performances.



Gunner14 said:


> Excuse me but Freddie Ljungberg says hi. Even now unfit he's still a better player than Martin Olssen will ever be.


:lmao

That just shows what an ignorant prick you are. You said it yourself not so long back but please! You can't even spell his name right even when it's posted above for you too.

Olsson's nowhere near the full package but he's turning in to a good player. He won't ever be as good as Ljungberg, but seriously get real.



Gunner14 said:


> Also you seriously dnt attempt to judge a player of youtube video's do you??? The only thing worse than judging off Youtube is people who judge a player off football manager.


No I just posted some clips. Yeah I said they've got potential but nothing to get excited about. Anyone who's actually watched us will see that Olsson & Hoillet are cracking young players, Hoillet especially.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

@Nige - Hoilett's quality

Campbell deal been out off. Citeh & United interested now. We scout the players, they offer them double the wages. Disgusting.

:lmao at the fuss over Arsenal and barca negotiating. Like they haven't been for weeks. Peter Hill-Wood said there has only been one bid for him - a 26 mil one. Ridiculous. If they meet our valuation we will sell.


NEW THREAD TITLE: No, Everton STILL haven't signed anyone.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Nate, you should be fapping that you got £20m for Downing! Plus, I can't remember Downing damnding to move, so I don't see why you are hating on him.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I dont know why we're looking for a new left back, Insua and Robinson are definitely good enough for the spot.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> Nate, you should be fapping that you got £20m for Downing! Plus, I can't remember Downing damnding to move, so I don't see why you are hating on him.


He really pushed for the move once we showed a keen interest in him. 




Scott_90 said:


> I dont know why we're looking for a new left back, Insua and Robinson are definitely good enough for the spot.


Robinson is still quite young though so first team regular for him may be a strech but then again Kelly has turned out ok. Insua isn't too bad himself but someone a bit older with more experience may be better.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

great work by Mcleish to replace Friedel with a better keeper in Given now he needs to replace the wingers he lost in downing and young









come at him bro


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Manchester City have reportedly paid a £1 million fee to buy a player they released at the end of last season for nothing.
> 
> Sweden U21 striker John Guidetti, who scored in the 2-1 win over Vancouver Whitecaps on Monday evening, had been undecided over signing a new deal - with Leicester City and Dutch side Twente waiting in the wings.
> 
> It was reported last week that he had decided to extend his deal after being included in City's tour of the United States.
> 
> However the Daily Mail has reported that as City dithered over a £10,000 payment they would have to fork out to the player, he instead committed to Twente.
> 
> City are owned by Sheikh Mansour, a member of the ruling family in Abu Dhabi, which makes them the richest club in the world. They have spent almost £500m on players since 2008.
> 
> With the Swede having signed a Bosman deal in the Netherlands, the Citizens were forced to spend up to £1m to again secure Guidetti's signature.


http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/19072011/58/premier-league-man-city-spend-1m-player-released.html

Great business.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

(Y) That's just great.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Nige™ said:


> Olsson's nowhere near the full package but he's turning in to a good player. He won't ever be as good as Ljungberg, but seriously get real.


Good player is a million miles away from being and i quote 

'THE BEST THING TO COME OUT OF SWEDEN SINCE ABBA'

Now your backtracking.

At the moment he wouldn't be a starter for any decent level championship clubs when he hits his primes he'll be a long way away from the premiership.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I think my post perfectly somes up how I can hate on Downing. and if anything 20m was a bit undervalued if you consider Carroll and Henderson, and the fact that we sold Ashley Young for 16million with one year on his contract, and Downing had 2. Downing also had the way better season.



Grubbs89 said:


> great work by Mcleish to replace Friedel with a better keeper in Given now he needs to replace the wingers he lost in downing and young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come at him bro


McLeish came out today and said we're only signing one more player, where did all that money go huh?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Worth it if the player is van Persie 

Noises we are in for Ribery :lmao


Vidal linked with Chelsea. He goes there, I riot.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sky Sources saying Arsenal want £40m for Fabregas after rejecting £31m


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Dale said:


> Sky Sources saying Arsenal want £40m for Fabregas after rejecting £31m


Can this even be considered news?


----------



## Dale

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yes and no really. They're insinuating that Arsenal will sell if they get £40m whereas everything coming from Wenger is that he won't sell.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

at some point, Cesc is going to have to get pissed at Barca.

Cesc should know his value. Anything less than Arsenal's asking price of 40 million is a slight to Arsenal/Cesc. Especially if Carroll goes for 35 million, and Pastore goes for 70 million. 

Accepting a 31 million bid is bullshit, and not the proper move for Arsenal. Cesc should feel insulted that Barca aren't willing to meet Arsenal's reasonable/realistic asking price. Fucks sake. It's not like they're asking for 80 million.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> 'THE BEST THING TO COME OUT OF SWEDEN SINCE ABBA'


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> We scout the players, they offer them double the wages. Disgusting.


Aaron Ramsey says hello, now fuck off.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Seb said:


>


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

diego capel got sold for 4 million today to Sporting Lisbon. Bargain. How was a Prem not all over that?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



nate_h said:


> I know he's very very important to the Arsenal team, but if I was a fan I'd of wanted him to fuck off long ago. Can't stand these non-committed players.
> 
> like downing, the ungrateful twat we signed for 12m with a broken foot, paid his wages for 6 months without him playing a game, then saying in april he'd stay with us even if we went down, haha, muppet.


He'll never walk alone.



Stringer said:


> @Nige - Hoilett's quality
> 
> Campbell deal been out off. Citeh & United interested now. We scout the players, they offer them double the wages. Disgusting.
> 
> :lmao at the fuss over Arsenal and barca negotiating. Like they haven't been for weeks. Peter Hill-Wood said there has only been one bid for him - a 26 mil one. Ridiculous. If they meet our valuation we will sell.
> 
> 
> NEW THREAD TITLE: No, Everton STILL haven't signed anyone.


That's just expected tbh.



Scott_90 said:


> I dont know why we're looking for a new left back, Insua and Robinson are definitely good enough for the spot.


Insua would need to improve defensively and Robinson is too young to play a full season of top flight.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I love how the Carroll fee has become the benchmark for comparisons.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The Carroll beard will also become the benchmark for comparisons.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Is it better than Barton's moustache was?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I must admit, the Barton moustache was a classic. Carroll's beard is pure man though (in the straightest way possible).


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Larsson really had his career peak during his 3 months at United, I think.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

corinthians pull out of tevez deal due to not being able to negotiate a transfer fee or something.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i thought the hitch was that Man City wasn't sure that Corinthians would be able to pay off the entire fee. 

Tevez should sit out all season, and City can pay him 200K-a-week to just sit on his ass.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Inter Milan have reportedly proposed a sensational swap deal with Manchester City that would see Carlos Tevez join the Italians, with Wesley Sneijder moving the other way.
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Tevez's proposed £40m move to Corinthians is looking increasingly vulnerable, with the Brazilians admitting they are "pessimistic" about agreeing a deal.
> Full story: The Guardian
> 
> Tottenham and Aston Villa are locked in a battle with Italian side Lazio to sign Lyon's 21-year-old playmaker Miralem Pjanic.
> Full story: talkSPORT
> 
> Bolton have been given the green light by Spanish giants Barcelona to sign young winger Jeffren for £5m.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Arsenal have stepped up their interest in Sao Paulo's 20-year-old full-back Bruno Uvini.
> Full story: talkSPORT
> 
> Arsenal are in advanced talks with Bayern Munich for the signature of France forward Franck Ribery.
> Full story: footybunker.com
> 
> Stoke and West Ham are set to challenge Bolton for the Trotters' left-sided midfielder Matthew Taylor, who has a year left on his contract.
> Full story: talkSPORT
> 
> Leicester City remain hopeful of beating Premier League Swansea to the signature of Newcastle winger Wayne Routledge.
> Full story: talkSPORT
> 
> The Swans have had a £1.8m bid for Routledge accepted, but Nottingham Forest are also in the hunt for the 26-year-old.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Arsenal have again been scuppered by Manchester United in the transfer market, this time for 19-year-old Costa Rican striker Joel Campbell.
> Full story: Metro


lol, arsenal in for ribery.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

lol footybunker.com

Hey Ribery's a Frenchie, lets link him with Le Gunners! Easy story.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The asking price for Pastore is ridiculous. If Arsenal is asking 40 million for Fab, Pastore should be tagged at 20 million and nothing more. He isn't proven and tested at the big stage yet. I'm sure if the Palermo President had a decent asking price, the likes of Chelsea and ManU would have gone after him.

So what's with the next that Sneijder is coming to MoneyC and Tevez going to Inter? Now that the ManU rumors failed, let's start new rumoursssss...


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Pastore is the most overrated player in the world atm. One and a half good seasons and all of a sudden he's supposed to be worth that amount? Fuck off, he's not even proven anywhere else apart from Serie A. He's really worth about 25m. Don't blame Palermo for wanting to keep him but thats gotta be the only reason for these silly price tags.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

it's these damn rich clubs fault for meeting palermo's asking price. they set that price so no one would meet it, so they can keep him. and yet this dumbasses are actually willing to get near that number. wtf.

ribery to arsenal? lol. silly tabloids.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Pastore needs to move away from Palermo though. He would be wonderful at ManU.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

_Liverpool are offering Mexican wonderkid Marco Bueno a five-year deal in the hope he's the next Javier Hernandez.

The Reds are in talks with his club, Pachuca, over signing up the U17 World Cup winner.

Pachuca vice-president Andres Fassi said: "We are conducting negotiations with Liverpool and possibly, on August 1, Marco Bueno will pay a visit to Liverpool.

"We have already practically closed negotiations with them. They want to buy 100 per cent of the rights.''

Liverpool are hoping they have unearthed another striking gem after watching Bueno's follow Mexican Hernandez shine for Manchester United last season._

From the Daily Mirror. Happy with this. I'm quite sure we're signing him purely based off his U17 World Cup form, which can be a risk if you're judging just based off something lijke that (sup Ryan B?), but he's really young, and it'd be good to get a young player in to develop. Apparently the deal is meant to be five years too, meaning we must like what we see.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

5 year deal for a fucking 16/17 year old?










Liverpool be crazy in this transfer market.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Danilo has joined Porto from Santos for 13 million.

Adrian has moved from Deportivo to Atletico for free.

For permit reasons, Rayo Valenco get leftback Pedro Botelho from Arsenal on loan.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> _Liverpool are offering Mexican wonderkid Marco Bueno a five-year deal in the hope he's the next Javier Hernandez.
> 
> The Reds are in talks with his club, Pachuca, over signing up the U17 World Cup winner.
> 
> Pachuca vice-president Andres Fassi said: "We are conducting negotiations with Liverpool and possibly, on August 1, Marco Bueno will pay a visit to Liverpool.
> 
> "We have already practically closed negotiations with them. They want to buy 100 per cent of the rights.''
> 
> Liverpool are hoping they have unearthed another striking gem after watching Bueno's follow Mexican Hernandez shine for Manchester United last season._
> 
> From the Daily Mirror. Happy with this. I'm quite sure we're signing him purely based off his U17 World Cup form, which can be a risk if you're judging just based off something lijke that (sup Ryan B?), but he's really young, and it'd be good to get a young player in to develop. Apparently the deal is meant to be five years too, meaning we must like what we see.





Presumably he would have to go on loan first as i doubt he would get a work permit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

if he's played 75% of the available matches in the last year he doesn't.

not sure how that works for kids not good enough to be a main country star, but have played u/17 and u/19.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Tenacious.C. said:


> 5 year deal for a fucking 16/17 year old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liverpool be crazy in this transfer market.


What would be the point of signing a youngster with potential (I'm assuming) on a short contract?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Because Nabil El-Zahr. 5 year contract is odd for un unproven youngster because if they do anything of note they'll quickly want a wage increase anyway, but if not Liverpool could easily have another El-Zahr on their hands. 3 years would be more sensible so they're given ample time to prove their worth, but if they don't make it, at least the club hasn't invested too much in the player.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

BBC Sport website are now saying Chelsea have put in a firm bid for Lukaku


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

did they underline the fee?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> did they underline the fee?


BBC saying that Anderlecht will want upto £18m, but I've always thought they wanted over £20m. Dunno.

Hope this is true and gets sorted fast. After this we should look to bring in Hazard. It's only fair we bring another Belgian to the club to make Lukaku feel comfortable. Courtois doesn't count :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

if they sign him one of drogba or sturridge will leave. most likely sturridge, possibly on loan with a buy option.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Chelsea would be stupid to get rid of Sturridge but they probably will. Only good thing is that it would probably be on another loan deal. 

They could get rid of Anelka as well though and keep Drogba, Torres & Sturridge as well as Luakua.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> if they sign him one of drogba or sturridge will leave. most likely sturridge, possibly on loan with a buy option.


Hopefully a certain French guy leaves 

I still have hope Sturridge can get play here. I maintain that trying him on the right flank would be a good idea. Best chance to try it would be now in pre season.

In one of the earlier interviews, Lukaku said that if he moves to a big club he knows that he will have to start on th ebench at the beginning. Hopefully he remembers that when/if he comes.

Edit: And that certain French guy has said he still has a part to play at Chelsea today. No you don't. Go to NY Red Bulls. You'll get paid well and play with your buddy Henry.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Just get rid of Sturridge ffs :side: He's not needed Andre.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Chelsea won't get rid of Sturridge. The most they'll do is another loan deal, no buy option.

The official Chelsea website has an interview with John Terry called "Fine Malaysian Memories." How'd the editor get that one approved? :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Dying for Lukaku to come and Anelka to fuck off. Go play with Henry in the MLS already. Sturridge needs to stay as well. I really want him to get sufficient first team action. Lukaku (if signed) is probably going to be groomed into a Drogba replacement. So probably in the 2012 season it will be a trio of Torres, Lukaku, and Sturridge up front. Kalou to be a super-sub.



> 17.32 Liverpool forward Milan Jovanovic appears to be edging closer the exit at Anfield with a return to Anderlecht looking likely. "We're very much interested and the player would like to come," a spokesman for the Belgian side told BBC Sport. "Anderlecht are due to contact Liverpool today.''


Jovanovic might be Lukaku's replacement!


----------



## Dale

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

"Sky Sources" also reporting the Lukaku deal as breaking news now but again no fee mentioned.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

according to twitter.

- Vidal to Juve for 10 million euros (if this is true, i will be so pissed at Arsene)
- Jovanovic deal back to Anderlecht is off. 
- Jo is back in Brazil

last one is huge news. worst signing ever.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

aquilani has to be up there.

20 mil dont forget.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Magsimus said:


> I love how the Carroll fee has become the benchmark for comparisons.


:lmao



Mikey Damage said:


> according to twitter.
> 
> - *Vidal to Juve for 10 million euros* (if this is true, i will be so pissed at Arsene)
> - Jovanovic deal back to Anderlecht is off.
> - Jo is back in Brazil
> 
> last one is huge news. worst signing ever.


fuck my life. i would pay double that for him. seems to have flew under the radar. Pastore for 70 and him for 10 mil? :lmao Perfect fit for Arsenal.

Vidal
Ramsey-Jack



Kiz said:


> aquilani has to be up there.
> 
> 20 mil dont forget.


pool fans are creaming over him cause he had a good 3 minutes in pre-season 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm very doubtful that Vidal to Juve is a dead cert like lot twitterverse seem to think, particularly for that low a fee. I'd say Bayern is the most likely destination for him where he can reunite with his old coach Heynkess.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

sky sports saying we're about to open formal negotiations with KUN AGUERO


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

@ Bananas, Leverkusen don't want to sell to a German rival.

Just read this.

If Cesc has a brain he’ll understand that the £26million for a player who…

Has created the most chances in Europe over the past 5 years
Has the most assists in Europe over the last 5 years
Has more goals than Xavi in the last 5 years

… is worth a touch more than Barca are willing to offer. For me, Cesc is the BEST centre midfielder in his position, in Europe. He’s achieved all of those beautiful, sexy statistics whilst playing in an inferior team in arguably a far stronger league. La Liga has two good teams, outside those good teams all you have is a group of clubs of drop their pants week in week out to the top two.

31 mil plz.

Wouldn't say he is the best in Europe though although he is right up there.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Leverkusen have a long history of selling to Bayern. Lucio, Ballack, Ze Roberto, Butt, Kovac, ect. If the price is right, given he's only got one year left on his contract, I'm sure Lieverkusen would sell.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cesc is a poor mans Xavi, everyone knows this.



Stringer said:


> Has created the most chances in Europe over the past 5 years
> Has the most assists in Europe over the last 5 years


Factual proof of these? Sounds like you made the first one up.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Seb said:


> Cesc is a poor mans Xavi, everyone knows this.
> 
> 
> 
> Factual proof of these? Sounds like you made the first one up.


Different players. Cesc is THE successor to Xavi, and will probably be better in 5 years time.



Seb said:


> Cesc is a poor mans Xavi, everyone knows this.
> 
> 
> 
> Factual proof of these? Sounds like you made the first one up.


I said I read it :side:

it was reported as well.

EDIT: http://www.legacysportsent.com/top-headlines/top-headlines-soccer/top-headlines-soccer-epl/fabregas-europes-most-creative/

Nice one.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cesc is worth atleast £40m and if Barca refuse to pay it then Arsenal should continue to tell them to fuck off. I hate the way Barca conduct themselves off the pitch. Blatant tapping up from the top to the bottom of the club and an arrogance, by which they feel entitled to get the players they want on the cheap because they're "more than a club."


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



MMN said:


> Cesc is worth atleast £40m and if Barca refuse to pay it then Arsenal should continue to tell them to fuck off. I hate the way Barca conduct themselves off the pitch. Blatant tapping up from the top to the bottom of the club and an arrogance, by which they feel entitled to get the players they want on the cheap because they're "more than a club."


Na. We nicked him off them so he is still their player. 

26 million pound bid. Come on.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Different players. Cesc is THE successor to Xavi, and will probably be better in 5 years time.


Spot the contradiction? Also, they're essentially the same player. Midfield playmakers who dictate the tempo of games for their teams. Both supreme passers. Xavi is just far better.



> I said I read it :side:
> 
> it was reported as well.


Sounds like your talking out of your rear end to me. "Created most chances in Europe in the last five years" - that's such a load of horse shit, who would calculate that?

edit Well I take it back, it appears someone did calculate it haha.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Xavi and Cesc are quite similar, but there are plenty of qualities Cesc has over Xavi. Overall Xavi is better, but it's not like Cesc is inferior in every single way.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cesc is more attacking than Xavi, in the sense that he will mark darting runs forward to try and score goals. Xavi is more likely to sit back and dictate the tempo of the game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i think the chances one is a bit odd. fabregas has denilson, song and 2 in experienced players in wilshere and ramsey around him. xavi has iniesta, who is better than all 4 that fabregas has to deal with. someone has to create the chances for arsenal, and they're lucky to have fabregas. a bit hole will be left if/when he goes.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Seb said:


> Spot the contradiction? Also, they're essentially the same player. Midfield playmakers who dictate the tempo of games for their teams. Both supreme passers. Xavi is just far better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your talking out of your rear end to me. "Created most chances in Europe in the last five years" - *that's such a load of horse shit*, who would calculate that?
> 
> edit Well I take it back, it appears *someone did calculate it* haha.


Yeah, but teams can adapt. Barca don't NEED someone playing the exact same way as Xavi. Cesc can do that as well as be more offensive goal wise.

:lmao Never doubt stats people.

+i did say i read it. how could I be talking shit if i read it?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ Where is Cesc going to fit into an already formidable Barcelona side then? They have Xavi and Iniesta with Messi in front of them. Maybe the 3 best players in the world. Cesc will be back-up, like Mascherano.

I can see the desire for Cesc to leave, but he's not going to get in Barcelona's first team, just like he can't get in Spain's first team, hell Spain played 4 central midfielders over him in the World Cup, they even played an extra defensive midfielder over him. He's the focal point of Arsenal and should stay there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I would say the difference between Xavi and Cesc is that Cesc is a more attacking midfielder than Xavi is. Cesc is more of a mix of Iniesta and Xavi (in terms of what he does and not quality, or Cesc would be a super beast).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cesc won't play in the current Barca side, but he will in the future. Spain are idiots to play anyone other than Xavi & Iniesta over him in terms of creative midfielders, although they are good enough to put Denilson in there and still win everything. 

Cesc did provide the assist for Iniesta in the final :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cesc actually isn't a bad signing this year if you think about it. Iniesta gets injured quite a bit, and then you have someone like Keita coming on. Cesc will be that guy now!~


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Well Xavi has a while left yet, hopefully Fabregas doesn't contract deep vein thrombosis from spending the next 3 years sitting on the bench. Don't get me wrong btw, as a Barcelona fan, i'd like to see him come, but also as someone who wants to see Arsenal do well and knowing we don't really need him, i'd rather he stayed there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Barca will be lethal next season if they get Cesc. Maybe he AND Sanchez on the bench.


+THREAD TITLES ANYBODY?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

we had a few of them going in the catbox earlier, there were some good ones. cant remember them though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

That ''created the most chances'' stat was on Sky Sports. I don't know if they took it from somewhere else or they pulled it out of Jamie Redknapp's arse but that's where I saw it.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsenal have confirmed that Brazilian midfielder Denilson has joined Sao Paulo on a season-long loan. 

Epic news but it's only a loan deal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Denilson. World class. :side:


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Denilson. World class. :side:







The Brazilian Prince is on par of a classic as the Braden walker 3 disc set


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aguero to Man City is the headline story on BBC Sport, i.e. it's a sure thing.

Maybe Aguero moving might convince Tevez to say, despite how he has been trashing Manchester recently.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Good signing for Man City for sure. 

Still don't think Tevez will stay tbh and even though he was very infuential for them last year I reckon it would be better for City if he did Leave. Who wants to a player who is handing in a transfer request every other month?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i've always wondered with tevez

why not bring the family with you? after being at 3 english clubs, yet hardly being able to speak a word of the language, it strikes me as incredibly odd as to why a man earning 200k a week cannot start a new life in this country. it's not the usual "i cant get used to the style of play" or anything like that, it's as simple as not flying your family over. one strange man.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Maybe it's a lot to do with his family not wanting to start over in England. That's literally the only reason I can think for it. I dunno but I reckon his family has a lot more influence over making him hand in transfer requests all the time than he does.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Pretty sure it's his ex-wife and she doesn't want to live in England. Doesn't explain why he has to consistently trash a pretty fucking great city, though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah, she doesn't want to move to England. Apparently the family would move to Italy or Spain though. How convenient.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Everything Tevez was used to is different here. Funny if he moves to Spain or Italy though. More suited to Argentina than here.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> Yeah, she doesn't want to move to England. Apparently the family would move to Italy or Spain though. How convenient.


how dumb.

oh well, if you hated the place so much, why sign a 5 year contract? none of it really adds up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

kiz, youre from argentina or something, is tevez's behaviour what you would categorize as sane or not stupid?

srs anwrs only plz


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> how dumb.
> 
> *oh well, if you hated the place so much, why sign a 5 year contract?* none of it really adds up.


Money.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Tevez still can't speak English? Woah. Has he made any effort to learn?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Magsimus said:


> Tevez still can't speak English? Woah. Has he made any effort to learn?


Too busy driving cash filled bentleys 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

To be fair, Wayne Rooney has been in England for 24 years and he's only just grasped the basics.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Vader13 said:


> To be fair, Wayne Rooney has been in England for 24 years and he's only just grasped the basics.


Gerrard too. What a man.


+to Vader. What time is it? Tell me what time it is. Well, it's 15 minutes til pay-per-view.
*HAWK walks in, looks scared and walks out*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> we had a few of them going in the catbox earlier, there were some good ones. cant remember them though.


yeah, i forgot them all. 

Football players: Signing 5-yr deals one week, putting in transfer requests the next week


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Tevez: Learning languages 5 years at a time


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Tevez: lol jk I'm staying. NOW LET ME LEAVE.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wa pretty devastated with his negotiations with Corinthians fell apart...more Tevez news to follow now.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Me too. I wanted it to happen not only for him, but also so that he can get the fuck outta the Premier League. I can't stand the guy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Mikey Damage said:


> yeah, i forgot them all.
> 
> Football players: Signing 5-yr deals one week, putting in transfer requests the next week


I recommended these yesterday.

Michael Essien: "I calculate I will be fit all season long"

Avram Grant: "Who should I relegate next?"

And I think we can all agree on this one:

Manchester City: "We get richer, but Kiz STILL sucks"


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Rockhead: The only thing shitter than Chelsea's summer are his signature and avatar.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I see City are trying to replace the giant hole JO left with Aguero.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

His wife, along with his kids (Tevez) were in England but she became homesick. The conditions in Spain would be ideal due to the culture and all, I guess. Tevez has the money. He should just bring his entire relative circle to Machester and form Tevez-ville. :side: Maybe his wife wouldn't remember home after all.

If Tevez remains at ManC and Aguero comes in... Uh, that's going to be horrible for the oppositions.

The most amazing part would be City winning the CL this season. Imagine what Ramon and Chelsea would feel!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm honestly going to be completely terrified of City if they have Tevez and Aguero next season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

City: No JO = No mo' titles


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Evo said:


> I'm honestly going to be completely terrified of City if they have Tevez and Aguero next season.


And... Mr. Mancini will continue with his defensive duties. That would be bit of a relief though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/21/arsenals-spanish-target-is-up-for-sale-go-get-him-wenger/

Mata.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If you sell Cesc then I can you see getting him (you'll have the funds then)

Eidur Gudjohnsen joins AEK Athens

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/19/eidur-gudjohnsen-aek-athens-west-ham

Atletico Madrid have signed Portuguese international Tiago from Juventus.

Altidore has joined AZ Alkmaar from Villareal (4 year contract)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Funny how this thread isn't too far off half the size of the UFC/MMA thread when that has been open for years.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Football > all

downing with the troll face


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

That troll face is EPIC.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsenal has been linked to everybody from Higuain to Benzema to Lukaku to Mata to Vidal to Ribery, etc, etc... With this Mata "news," I'm not too optimistic because it isn't a typical Arsenal signing and Mata surely isn't 19 and black.

I'd be really surprised if we added any more players. If Cesc does leave, maybe, we would get one but not too sure.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

you try to sign young black 19 year olds, then they work out arsene wants them in his rape dungeon and they dont turn up to the medical


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Funny how this thread isn't too far off half the size of the UFC/MMA thread when that has been open for years.


don't have mma events every week, nor do we banter as much in the thread nor is there much news as there is in a football transfer window. there is also more football fans and i think there are only 4 (me, mike, josh and rockhead) who are fans of both 8*D


surely a name change soon young michael. get on it son.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

do your job mikey. don't become like bkb hulk


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/21/arsenals-spanish-target-is-up-for-sale-go-get-him-wenger/
> 
> Mata.


fpalm


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> do your job mikey. don't become like bkb hulk


While Mikey is pretty great, I don't think he'll become as great as me. He is an Arsenal supporter after all. :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> While Mikey is pretty great, I don't think he'll become as great as me. He is an Arsenal supporter after all. :side:


that's his only negative point really, a big one at that.

http://www.liverpooldailypost.co.uk...-chase-jay-spearing-loan-deal-92534-29091954/

WOLVERHAMPTON WANDERERS want to sign Liverpool FC midfielder Jay Spearing on a season-long loan.

Wolves manager Mick McCarthy has pinpointed Spearing as he looks to augment a midfield that only narrowly avoided relegation from the Premier League last term.

The 22-year-old enjoyed a breakthrough last campaign, making 20 appearances and ending the season as a regular in central midfield in place of injured skipper Steven Gerrard.

However, the summer arrivals of Charlie Adam and Jordan Henderson, the return to fitness of Gerrard and the lack of European football may restrict Spearing’s first-team involvement in the coming months.

Spearing recently signed a contract extension and, while Liverpool have no intention of selling the diminutive midfielder, Wolves are hopeful of encouraging the Anfield outfit to sanction a temporary switch for the Wallasey-born player to continue his senior development.

Nevertheless, Liverpool manager Kenny Dalglish admitted earlier this week he needs to offload a number of fringe players before continuing his summer spending spree.

Forgotten man Milan Jovanovic, who has not played for the first team since January, has held talks with Anderlecht over a move back to Belgium.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Jay Spearing has a face like a slapped arse.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Rush said:


> don't have mma events every week, nor do we banter as much in the thread nor is there much news as there is in a football transfer window. there is also more football fans and i think there are only 4 (me, mike, josh and rockhead) who are fans of both 8*D


I post in the MMA thread, there has to be someone that likes Bisping in there  

Arsenal had a bid of 10 million turned down for Jagielka we put in a bid of 12 mill last summer and it was turned down so why go back with another bid that is less. Wenger moans about Barca doing the exact same thing as well. :no:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Not sure about loaning Spearing out. Some more first team time would do him good of course, but he's the closest thing we have to backup for Lucas.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not sure about loaning Spearing out. Some more first team time would do him good of course, but *he's the closest thing we have to backup for Lucas.*


Didn't think I would ever read that a year back :lmao

How times change.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I've always been a fan of and supported Lucas. Hope to see him back training in a week or two (how long is his break, brazil got knocked out in the quarters)


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Lucky for you. In the 2007 Copa, Brazil made it to the final and won, but Gilberto played every game that tournament, and as he never got a proper break or a proper pre-season, it completely ruined his season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Bananas said:


> Jay Spearing has a face like a slapped arse.





















He makes Rooney look almost human.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Lucas being first in line, or Spearing being backup? Both probably.

I don't think anyone thought Lucas would be such a crucial player for us, but he'd probably be one of the first names I'd want down in the starting eleven every week. He's really stepped up and is crucial for us in breaking up opposition attacks now. While last season obviously wasn't great for us, he really did step up. Every time I see someone on a Liverpool forum say they want a starting combination of Adam and Gerrard with no Lucas, I think they forget what he's done.

Spearing's developed pretty well too. He's still not a great player by any means, but he's a nice passer of the ball. He's not really a DM himself, but he's more of one than Henderson, Meireles, Adam or Aquilani, and I certainly wouldn't be looking at Gerrard to play DM.

Maybe if he is loaned out, that's where Shelvey will fill in, but I imagined Shelvey being the one sent out on loan and Spearing being the one kept on this season.

(Yes, this was at Stringer. Fuck a couple of replies popping up in a few minutes.)



Bananas said:


> Lucky for you. In the 2007 Copa, Brazil made it to the final and won, but Gilberto played every game that tournament, and as he never got a proper break or a proper pre-season, it completely ruined his season.


Suarez is in the final for us with Uruguay, but all indications from Kenny and Steve Clark are that he's going to have a break when he gets back and not be rushed into anything. It's disappointing for us, because he's a star and you'd love to have him from the start, but I guess it's of long-term benefit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Capdevila has left Villarreal and joined Benfica, confirmed by Benfica, undisclosed fee

Arturo Vidal from Bayer Leverkusen to Juventus, approx. 12m euro


-----------------------------------------------------------------

First team against Sunderland?

Reina

Johnson - Carragher - Agger - Insua/Robinson/New lb

--------Meireles----Adam-------

Henderson---------------------Downing

-------Carroll----Kuyt----

Subs: Doni, Shelvey, Aquilani, Kelly, Skrtel, Maxi, ? (spearing, cole, pachecho?)

Lucas and Suarez will be on break from copa america, Gerrard probaly won't be ready. 

when everyone's back

In general:
Reina
Johnson---Carra----Agger----New Lb maybe?

-------Lucas----Adam-----

Suarez-----Gerrard------Downing

-----------Carroll

Subs: Doni, Meireles, Aquilani, Kuyt, Maxi, Kelly, Henderson. 

Squad depth. I'm not sure if Aqua is staying, Spearing may be out on loan, and Shelvey is still developing. Kuyt/Henderon are versatile, Kuyt can fit in striker/right mid, Henderon can do midfield/right mid, Meireles can interchange/swap with either Adam or Lucas. Kelly can fill in at right back or left back. One of those sub spots probaly needs to be vacated for Skrtel. 

Then you have Flanagan, Robinson, Spearing (if he stays), Shelvey, etc that will feature and rotate alot. 

Can't wait until season starts. I miss the Premier League.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We need a replacement for Denilson and we let Vidal sign for someone else for less than 10M. Somethings are just beyond facepalm. The only thing that could make it worse is if we sign Chamberlain. I dont mind spending 1.8M on a kid but to risk £12M on one when the last one you got from Southampton is shit is a bit extreme.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> We need a replacement for Denilson and we let Vidal sign for someone else for less than 10M. Somethings are just beyond facepalm. The only thing that could make it worse is if we sign Chamberlain. I dont mind spending 1.8M on a kid but to risk £12M on one when the last one you got from Southampton is *shit* is a bit extreme.


Walcott is shit? Seriously?

Vidal always had his heart set on Juve by the looks of it. Wenger enquired about him so obviously he didn't want to come here. Wenger would be more than willing to buy him at that price. Vidal would have been PERFECT for us, what a shame.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Walcott isn't as great as you make him out to be.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Agreed against Sunderland, provided Lucas isn't fit. If he is, I'd have him in there over Meireles.

Preferred first team:

---------------Reina---------------
Johnson---Carragher---Agger---New LB
--------------Lucas---------------
----------Gerrard-----Adam----------
----Suarez----------------Downing---
--------------Carroll---------------

Suarez would obviously play a more inside role than Downing, who plays really wide to whip crosses in. I like pushing Adam ahead of Lucas, because it allows him to play those long diagonal balls in to Carroll and get a little wider, while still having someone behind him for cover. When Gerrard isn't fit, I'd have Hendo in there in that more central spot on the right. Spearing/Shelvey as backup for Lucas, Meireles for Adam.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ He certainly isn't shit. Gets way too much stick from the press, when they are the ones expecting world class performances at 17. He's only 21, seriously. Last year he developed a lot and is still searching for a defined position.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Is Downing playing against Hull on the weekend?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

sign milner/barry for over/close to 20 mil, let vidal go for about 10.

we know how to splash the cash


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We could have really done with Vidal as well. And that price is just brilliant. Fair play to Juve.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fuck Juve, shame Vidal is going to a club thats still struggling to win something and become a force again. For 12m aswell, thats a steal considering the ridiculous prices I've seen floated about for Pastore and then the amount paid for those average English guys Kenny bought 8*D.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

English Clubs are habituated to pay the inflated price. Even if a class player is cheap, they'd overlook him and buy an expensive but not-so-class player. It has become a trend.

It's amazing that Arsenal couldn't get Vidal for that price. Well, Vidal could have preferred Italy. Yet, you do wonder what English clubs are looking for--when a player of his caliber is floating around with minimum fee.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm pretty sure Wenger knew Vidal was perfect for the team, seems like he was destined for Italy though. Won't be as good there as here, he would have excelled here for sure.

Signing of the summer so far, better than Sahin's 10m euro deal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

just like Sahin going for 10mil.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

that was a clause in his contract though. real just got there first/most prestigious. vidal is the real botch of the world.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I would've loved Vidal at Utd tbf, much more than that other Chilean who's good but overrated as fuck. Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio in midfield for Juve will be tough to beat.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Vidal and Pirlo will be perfect foil for each other. Hopefully Juve can challenge for the Scudetto again next season. It feels wrong seeing them not competing up at the top.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Marchisio. Fuck, forgot about that man right dere.

Would do a Vidal timeline but too depressed he's going to Juve.


----------



## Horst

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

perhaps Vidal goes to Juve, cause he thinks he will get to Munich in winter. Bayer doesn't want to transfer him in Germany.
Don't know if its possible, but Juve doesn't play international, so he could play championsleague for Munich. But as said, don't know the transfer-rules


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Like how Leeds wouldn't sell Hasselbaink to Chelsea, and he had to go to Atleti for a year. I suppose that could be a possibility, as it would be the type of thing an Italian club would do. But that said Juve could use Vidal, and although they're not in the CL (or even the Europa League) they're still a huge club and perhaps Vidal will want to stay there for the long haul.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Renegade™ said:


> *I would've loved Vidal at Utd* tbf, much more than that other Chilean who's good but overrated as fuck. Vidal, Pirlo, Marchisio in midfield for Juve will be tough to beat.


Indeed, always thought he'd have been perfect for us. He's not alone though - Banega and M'Villa another two players who could play that position for us perfectly yet we were never linked with any of them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Vidal would fit in well with Chelsea, Arsenal & United. Although I think Vidal is just ready made for our line up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

vidal would fit in well anywhere.


----------



## Horst

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

indeed, he learned a lot in the past years. In the beginning he was too rough, but now. He's a very solid player on the "6".


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

He's a modern day Phillip Cocu.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I think Banega would be solid for ManU, if they fail to get Sneijder. Different players but Banega plays "keep ball" amazingly well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.footybunker.com/arsenal-playmaker-to-sign-new-four-year-extension-after-promise-of-top-quality-acquisition/8097

Footybunker though :side:


Can't believe Everton have valued Jagielka at 20 million. Crazy.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If that shitpot Lescott can go for £24 million, then I don't see a problem with Everton valuing Jagielka at £20 million.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

apparently we're going to offer roma 20.3 mil and give de rossi 8 mil annual salary.

that's about 153k a week.

there we go, right thread this time :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://gunnersphere.com/2011/07/view-from-the-sphere/just-who-are-the-greatest-goal-makers-in-premier-league-history

Arshavin you're shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wow. Lampard is at #2. Really shocked by that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

gyan riggs, a whole 106 above fat frank. :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

How the fuck did Lamps get number 2? damn.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I know assists aren't everything, but Cesc & Thierry are gods.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

"The next best ratios come from our own Dennis Bergkamp and not surprisingly Ryan Giggs, but in reality, the 5 we have mentioned, two *Manure* legends, (painful to say but true) and our own three greats, are miles ahead of any other ‘so called’ modern greats."

What's the point in saying that? The article would have been fine had he not been a complete mong. It's stupid enough to make Munich digs when posting on a forum like this but when you're writing actual articles then it is just really stupid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

because retarded bias is retarded.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Quite a lot of blogs do it. I wouldn't take it too seriously.

Although, it was unnecessary it's pretty commonplace.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Barcelona agree to sign Alexis Sanchez for initial £23m fee.

Kyle Naughton to Norwich on season long loan too.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Vader13 said:


> "The next best ratios come from our own Dennis Bergkamp and not surprisingly Ryan Giggs, but in reality, the 5 we have mentioned, two *Manure* legends, (painful to say but true) and our own three greats, are miles ahead of any other ‘so called’ modern greats."
> 
> What's the point in saying that? The article would have been fine had he not been a complete mong. It's stupid enough to make Munich digs when posting on a forum like this but when you're writing actual articles then it is just really stupid.


Shows how small we've become when Arsenal fans who make blogs have to resort to comments like that.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Just because it is often I don't think we should just be desensitised from it all. I'm not necessarily taking it seriously to the extent of signing up just to call him a dick (cannot be arsed) but I just think that it is stupid that in 2011, shit like that is still coming up as a way to have digs at rival fans. United aren't angels, in fact they're pretty fucking dreadful when it comes to Hillsborough, but there's just too much of it going on. United get it with Munich, Leeds with the Galatasary killings, Liverpool with Heysel and Hillsborough and they're just the 'main' ones. I don't have any time for any fan (United ones included) who bother coming out with ignorant shit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

@Gunner, people said that at the height of our success... 


Sanchez at 23 mil is a surprise, thought it would be more. They bid 3 million more for Cesc. Not sure if srs.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

the sanchez deal is a initial 23m, but then there is a further 12m on add-ons, so it is around €35m all together


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao 35 million. Crazy price.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> @Gunner, people said that at the height of our success...
> 
> 
> Sanchez at 23 mil is a surprise, thought it would be more. They bid 3 million more for Cesc. Not sure if srs.


Not in neutral blogs. only in fan only stuff on fan sites that are 99% only read by other fans of the same club. Then its ok because its just aimed at one group. On anything neutral wrote by Arsenal fans it was never written by any Arsenal fan journo/blogger.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

That article just reminds you how incredible Thierry Henry was.

Good price for Sanchez, sounds a lot but when you consider fees being thrown around for the likes of Stewart Downing, it's a bargain. So glad Barca have gone with Sanchez over Rossi.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



united_07 said:


> the sanchez deal is a initial 23m, but then there is a further 12m on add-ons, so it is around €35m all together


A heard a few weeks back it was close to €45m. Whatever it is both are crazy fees for such a young player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

People do forget how good Henry was. Everyone remembers him as great but he was special. I don't think he even ever won the world footballer of the year. Scandalous.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> People do forget how good Henry was. Everyone remembers him as great but he was special. I don't think he even ever won the world footballer of the year. Scandalous.


Yeah it was an absolute joke when he didn't win it over Ronaldinho, particularly in 2004. Definitely the best EPL player in history.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Seb said:


> That article just reminds you how incredible Thierry Henry was.
> 
> Good price for Sanchez, sounds a lot but when you consider fees being thrown around for the likes of Stewart Downing, it's a bargain. So glad Barca have gone with Sanchez over Rossi.


I personally think Rossi would have been a better fit for Barcelona. Sanchez is a great player, and I'd have to say he is probably individually better than Rossi, however his game is very much centred around a direct dribblig style, and playing very quickly on the counter attack. I think there will certainly be a bit of a clash with how he likes to play and how Barca play themselves early on. Whereas Rossi is very much the team player, and conducive to the how Barcelona play, as he's able to do the one touch passing, the build-up play, the intense pressing (which Sanchez can do very well too I should add), and he can also get in behind and put the ball in the net as well as dropping deep and setting up the play. I also think him being left footed too would be advantageous as he could start on the right hand side, and Villa on the left, which would give Barca forwards cutting in on their preferred foot.

That said, perhaps Sanchez will be the better option as he'll add something extra to the Barca team that they don't already have, and that Pep Guardiola guy is rather clever, so he should be able to use Sanchez to good effect.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Henry was the only player that when he picked up the ball in the final third i would always be nervous that something was going to happen, brilliant player


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I have many favourite moments of him but the best is against Wigan where he scored a free kick, but the ref made him re-take it. He stepped up again and places it perfectly for a second time. He then smugly remarked to the ref "is that enough?"

Genius.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Josep Bartomeu from Barca was in london today talking to Arsenal officials about cesc, fuck all happened as they wont meet our price getting really pathetic now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Overrated said:


> Josep Bartomeu from Barca was in london today talking to Arsenal officials about cesc, fuck all happened as they wont meet our price getting really pathetic now.


Barca are too arrogant for their own good. It's CLEAR Arsenal won't sell unless it's the right price. Why bother coming over if you aren't willing to pay it?

It's actually disrespectful to Cesc that they aren't willing to go above 35 when they just forked that out for Sanchez.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> I have many favourite moments of him but the best is against Wigan where he scored a free kick, but the ref made him re-take it. He stepped up again and places it perfectly for a second time. He then smugly remarked to the ref "is that enough?"
> 
> Genius.







what a goal from Va Va Voom he truly was a god


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> http://gunnersphere.com/2011/07/view-from-the-sphere/just-who-are-the-greatest-goal-makers-in-premier-league-history
> 
> Arshavin you're shit.


TALKSPORT.

funny how you keep saying its shit, but you keep posting stories/links from it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Barca are too arrogant for their own good. It's CLEAR Arsenal won't sell unless it's the right price. Why bother coming over if you aren't willing to pay it?
> 
> It's actually disrespectful to Cesc that they aren't willing to go above 35 when they just forked that out for Sanchez.


http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia/2011/07/21/mata-he-dicho-quiera-marchar/134088.html

"MATA: I haven't ever said I wanted to go"


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Ryan Garry forced to retire at 27 

Shame for him 100% record in an arsenal shirt. (only 1 game but still). Always thought he'd come through but another one of Wengers failures who couldnt live up to any promise.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The guy was a handy loan player when he played at Arsenal a while back on FM.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

According to the Times, Kyle Naughton has been loaned to Norwich.

Can't say I know him.

Sokratis Papastathopoulos to Werder Bremen on loan from Genoa.

^what a name


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

_Lyon have told Liverpool that if they want defender Aly Cissokho, then they need to make a bid.

The French giants have confirmed that despite intense speculation, Liverpool have not made an offer for the highly-rated left-back.

The 23-year-old French international has admitted he would like to make the move to England - but a deal does not appear imminent.

Bernard Lacombe, who officially special advisor to president Jean-Michel Aulas, and is one of the power brokers behind the scenes at Lyon, says no offer has been made.

"If Liverpool is attracted in Cissokho, they have to come to us," he told L'Equipe.

Lacombe did confirm that Lyon were no long in a position to pay big fees fro players, which ruled them out of the running for in-demand Sochaux forward Marvin Martin.

"Marvin Martin? He is between 10million and 14 million euros, it is useless. I had a few phone calls with his agent," he said.

"He told me the player is attracted to join us. But with such fee, we don't have the right means. Yes it is frustrating.

"It is the same with Nicolas Nkoulou, who joined Marseille, it was very close. We made efforts to match the l'OM offer but we couldn't."

Source: Teamtalk_

The quotes explain why the possible Aly fee would be so cheap. Lyon look to be fucked financially, but for some reason we're not taking advantage of it. It's kind of frustrating reading all of the rumours, with no bid for a LB being made.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Lyon have told Liverpool that if they want defender Aly Cissokho, then they need to make a bid.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

we'll get him then :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

It's France. It's a LB and he's up for sale. :shocked:

Where is Arsene "Mr. France" Wenger?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

They need to make a bid if they want to sign him? :shocked:

I'll never understand this transfer lark.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Razor King said:


> It's France. It's a LB and he's up for sale. :shocked:
> 
> Where is Arsene "Mr. France" Wenger?


he's signed 1 player for the 1st team cant sign any more.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> According to the Times, Kyle Naughton has been loaned to Norwich.
> 
> Can't say I know him.


Think he was one of two right backs Spurs bought from Sheffield United at the same time for no reason. When they already had two in the squad. And in typical Spurs fashion, his career's been ruined ever since.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

At least Walker is going to be a great player for Spurs.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Isn't Hutton on the move from Spurs as well?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Last I heard Sunderland wanted him to make the move permanent.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

sunderland can have nedum permanent.

would love to see us try and get 15 mil for him like boateng 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> sunderland can have nedum permanent.
> 
> would love to see us try and get 15 mil for him like boateng 8*D


Only 15M for a potential future England right back. His home grown status is worth 15M alone sell him to Kenny you'll get at least 20M and then he's scored past Chelsea so thats an extra 5M easily..


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Isn't Hutton on the move from Spurs as well?


Villa were linked to him also due to McLeish, he doesn't want Cuellar but wants Hutton. I don't like that.


EDIT:

http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/inde...cho-Gonzalez-transfers-to-Standard-Liege.html



> Uruguayan midfielder Nacho González has terminated his contract with Valencia and has signed a two year contract with Belgian club Standard Liège.


Newcastle fans may remember him from his season in Geordieland, spent all his Valencia career on loan.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sunderland have Bardsley 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Only 15M for a potential future England right back. His home grown status is worth 15M alone sell him to Kenny you'll get at least 20M and then he's scored past Chelsea so thats an extra 5M easily..


plus the darrent bent skin colour bonus, we're looking at a cash bonanza


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

_New Bayern Munich goalkeeper Manuel Neuer has been given a less than warm welcome by a group of hardline fans who have now issued him with a 'code of conduct'.

The Bayern Munich Ultras are furious that Neuer - a self-confessed fan of his former club Schalke - has joined the Bavarian outfit.

The two sides have an intense rivalry which has been growing in recent years.

The Germany goalkeeper was given a hostile reception during the first half of Bayern’s 15-0 win over Italian side Trentino at their training camp on Lake Garda last week.

A banner read: “You can save as many balls as you like. We will never accept you in our shirt.”

Neuer met with some hostile fans last Tuesday, but in a statement posted on their website on Thursday, the conglomeration of five fan groups said nothing had changed.

"Manuel Neuer has said how he will behave towards us fans in future, but our opinion of him has not changed," said the statement.

"During the meeting, we explained how he should behave towards us."

And now German tabloid Bild claims to have seen the code of behaviour issued to Neuer.

According to the paper, their five point code warns him he must never:

1) Sing fan chants on their megaphone (a tradition for popular players)
2) Kneel in front of the team and sing the "Humba" song
3) Approach the South stand (where the Bayern Ultras sit)
4) Throw his shirt into the crowd
5) Kiss the Bayern bade on his shirt

The statement from the five groups, named by Bild as Beautiful People in Munich, Inferno Bavaria '01, Munich Maniacs '96, Red Alert and Munich's Red Pride, said: "If Manuel Neuer observes the rules of conduct and maintains a respectful distance (from us), there will be no more protests or organised demonstrations against him."

Bayern coach Jupp Heynckes told Bild last week: "A minority group cannot demand that a player has to behave this way or that way.

"In the past, I would have been up in arms about this, but today I just say if everyone behaves reasonably with each other, everything will be resolved."

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...Neuer-with-code-of-conduct-article773235.html_

:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> _New Bayern Munich goalkeeper Manuel Neuer has been given a less than warm welcome by a group of hardline fans who have now issued him with a 'code of conduct'.
> 
> The Bayern Munich Ultras are furious that Neuer - a self-confessed fan of his former club Schalke - has joined the Bavarian outfit.
> 
> The two sides have an intense rivalry which has been growing in recent years.
> 
> The Germany goalkeeper was given a hostile reception during the first half of Bayern’s 15-0 win over Italian side Trentino at their training camp on Lake Garda last week.
> 
> A banner read: “You can save as many balls as you like. We will never accept you in our shirt.”
> 
> Neuer met with some hostile fans last Tuesday, but in a statement posted on their website on Thursday, the conglomeration of five fan groups said nothing had changed.
> 
> "Manuel Neuer has said how he will behave towards us fans in future, but our opinion of him has not changed," said the statement.
> 
> "During the meeting, we explained how he should behave towards us."
> 
> And now German tabloid Bild claims to have seen the code of behaviour issued to Neuer.
> 
> According to the paper, their five point code warns him he must never:
> 
> 1) Sing fan chants on their megaphone (a tradition for popular players)
> 2) Kneel in front of the team and sing the "Humba" song
> 3) Approach the South stand (where the Bayern Ultras sit)
> 4) Throw his shirt into the crowd
> 5) Kiss the Bayern bade on his shirt
> 
> The statement from the five groups, named by Bild as Beautiful People in Munich, Inferno Bavaria '01, Munich Maniacs '96, Red Alert and Munich's Red Pride, said: "If Manuel Neuer observes the rules of conduct and maintains a respectful distance (from us), there will be no more protests or organised demonstrations against him."
> 
> Bayern coach Jupp Heynckes told Bild last week: "A minority group cannot demand that a player has to behave this way or that way.
> 
> "In the past, I would have been up in arms about this, but today I just say if everyone behaves reasonably with each other, everything will be resolved."
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/new...Neuer-with-code-of-conduct-article773235.html_
> 
> :lmao


Sounds like the Melbourne Victory "ultras".


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

what is it with these dumb supporters and not wanting some of the best in the world there.

these guys and neuer, anzhi and roberto carlos with their racism.

lotta ignorant and dumb supporters around the world


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The Neuer thing dates a long way back with the whole Kahn thing and him being a Schalke fan growing up. A lot of it is very childish, but they had very strong feelings against him before he signed for them, so you can understand them not being accepting. Still, the demands are absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

But...they are hardcore Kiz, nobody supports the team like they do. Even if they don't turn up to friendlies against Boca Juniors, everyone else is an inferior supporter to them.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Newcastle fans may remember him from his season in Geordieland, spent all his Valencia career on loan.


By season you mean all 2 games, got a bad ankle injury. His signing was major reason why Keegan quit. Ahh Dennis Wise and his youtube signings.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Something like that, went to some jobber Greek team the year after, then Valencia's shithouse local rivals.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Bunch of fucking spastics. A penalty save or a great performance in an important game and they'll all change their tune.

''Ultra's'', Fuck off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Thibaud Courtois has joined Atletico on loan:

http://www.clubatleticodemadrid.com/index.php

In and out. Hope he performs well over there.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> Bunch of fucking spastics. A penalty save or a great performance in an important game and they'll all change their tune.
> 
> ''Ultra's'', Fuck off.


This. 

Now imagine if Bayern are in the champo league final penalty shoutout and he saves the final penalty that wins them the cup. 

Let's see how many haters he still has after something like that.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> Thibaud Courtois has joined Atletico on loan:
> 
> http://www.clubatleticodemadrid.com/index.php
> 
> In and out. Hope he performs well over there.


They signed Depor's Adrian too, he was decent on FM a few seasons ago.



> Adrián: "Estoy muy feliz de estar aquí"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Chain Gang solider said:


> This.
> 
> Now imagine if Bayern are in the champo league final penalty shoutout and he saves the final penalty that wins them the cup.
> 
> Let's see how many haters he still has after something like that.


Imagine if he tore his top off to reveal a Schalke top underneath it, then did a victory lap around the stadium, leaving the goals unguarded for the final penalty.

I'd mark.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Imagine if he tore his top off to reveal a Schalke top underneath it, then did a victory lap around the stadium, leaving the goals unguarded for the final penalty.
> 
> I'd mark.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

GEORGE COSTANZA APPROVES


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Imagine if he tore his top off to reveal a Schalke top underneath it, then did a victory lap around the stadium, leaving the goals unguarded for the final penalty.
> 
> I'd mark.


Would be one of the best heel turns in football.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> Would be one of the best heel turns in football.


Would it be a heel turn or a double turn which sees him go back to face?

Spurs think they are smart, but I see what they are doing. Motherfuckers.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request??  Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> Would it be a heel turn or a double turn which sees him go back to face?
> 
> Spurs think they are smart, but I see what they are doing. Motherfuckers.





Silent Alarm said:


> Would be one of the best heel turns in football.


Would be a face turn. The heel turn was leaving Schalke his boyhood club to sign for the darkside of the money and Bayern. Walking away from a chance to win the Champions League revealing a Schalke top is a classic Face Redemption story.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Ah, true. Face or heel, either way it's brilliant.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Ryan Garry forced to retire at 27
> 
> Shame for him 100% record in an arsenal shirt. (only 1 game but still). Always thought he'd come through but another one of Wengers failures who couldnt live up to any promise.


FUCK. As a Bournemouth fan that is a big loss. 

I've spoken to him a few times, top bloke.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

did anyone mention bojan to roma is done?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> did anyone mention bojan to roma is done?


They sold him for €12m. They are allowed to buy him back for €13 in the summer 2013 window.

Are Roma stupid?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> They sold him for €12m. They are allowed to buy him back for €13 in the summer 2013 window.
> 
> Are Roma stupid?


Judging by how much pull Totti has...yes.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> They sold him for €12m. They are allowed to buy him back for €13 in the summer 2013 window.
> 
> Are Roma stupid?


Get paid a million quid to take a kid on loan for a season.

epic deal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

They can buy that clause out if they want. It'll cost them another 28 million though. So essentially, if he develops, he's a 40 million dollar man if they want him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Judging by how much pull Totti has...yes.


Don't be hating on Francesco!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Great footballer, too much influence at Roma though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> They can buy that clause out if they want. It'll cost them another 28 million though. So essentially, if he develops, he's a 40 million dollar man if they want him.


Id just let Barca take him back and get the 13m. Barca have that many players they'll probably forget who he is so worth the risk. WOrse case scenario you make a million pounds.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Palermo President has gone mad. He's still talking of 50 million and Pastore.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Imagine if he tore his top off to reveal a Schalke top underneath it, then did a victory lap around the stadium, leaving the goals unguarded for the final penalty.
> 
> I'd mark.


Late but this would be an epic Heel turn 

BOOK IT!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> TALKSPORT.
> 
> funny how you keep saying its shit, but you keep posting stories/links from it.


They're facts though, and were posted on an Arsenal blog... The punditson there are clueless though.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> They're facts though, and were posted on an Arsenal blog... The pundit on there are clueless though.


How do you know?? You dont actually know what any of the pundits on talksport believe. They look at a story and think well what opinion should we have to geta reaction and get the most amount of people to ring up and pay our wages.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> How do you know?? You dont actually know what any of the pundits on talksport believe. They look at a story and think well what opinion should we have to geta reaction and get the most amount of people to ring up and pay our wages.


Suppose, but I guess I should rephrase it and say they talk shit 8*D


http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/13346

Scary.

http://aculturedleftfoot.wordpress.com/2011/07/22/one-of-us-speaks-set-pieces-are-easy/

Problem is TV5 needs a running jump with his height. People overlook that we had completely new CB partnerships for most of the season. *Sigh* I wish people would stop blaming just mentality.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

That article on match fixing is pretty damn crazy. Just never know how far something like that could have reached. Makes you wonder weather or not some matches over here have also been fixed.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Suppose, but I guess I should rephrase it and say they talk shit 8*D
> 
> 
> http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/13346
> 
> Scary.
> 
> http://aculturedleftfoot.wordpress.com/2011/07/22/one-of-us-speaks-set-pieces-are-easy/
> 
> Problem is TV5 needs a running jump with his height. People overlook that we had completely new CB partnerships for most of the season. *Sigh* I wish people would stop blaming just mentality.


Easy way out. Paper over the cracks in the quality by blaming the age maturity and mentality of the young. Easier than facing up to your dram being a failure.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

some notable players have competed transfers

felipe melo to galatasaray on loan
gabriel heinze to roma for free
alex sandro (fm fave) from santos to porto


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fuck you Porto. Sandro is a beast, turns into the best LB in FM after a couple of seasons. Gala continue to recruit well they also got Muslera from Lazio the other day.

Still fuming over how cheap Juve got Vidal for


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

You can still get Dodo on FM, Reney. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Renegade™ said:


> Fuck you Porto. Sandro is a beast, turns into the best LB in FM after a couple of seasons. Gala continue to recruit well they also got Muslera from Lazio the other day.
> 
> *Still fuming over how cheap Juve got Vidal for *


Don't remind me. fuck this.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsenal may only sign a defender in the near future...


Apparentl things will "speed up in August". Few clubs are spending though that is true.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

First Alvarez, Now Vidal and by the looks of it possibly Mata, Arsene needs to sign someone big to make up for all of these. At this rate you will end up with your annual 18 year old french dude.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsene doesn't want to sign anybody. For the prices Vidal, Sahin, Alvarez, etc went for, I'm sure we could have afforded them. It's not about us not being able to sign players; it's not having the intention to sign them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Chain Gang solider said:


> First Alvarez, Now Vidal and by the looks of it possibly Mata, Arsene needs to sign someone big to make up for all of these. At this rate you will end up with your annual 18 year old french dude.


Alvarez is just meh really for the money. Vidal had his heart set on Juve it seems, pretty sure Wenger was all over that deal trying to get him. Mata is still a possibility. I think we will sign at least another 2 players. Aslong as they are quality I wouldn't be too bothered if we didn't get another player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Alvarez is meh but has potential and could have been worth the risk. After all Fergie signed Ronaldo for like £12m which was a risk and that turned out to be well worth the risk, I even rememember him saying that the reason he paid so much for De Gea was because he decided not to sign Cech because he felt he was too young and not worth the risk and he regretted it after. Sometimes just gotta take the risk £10m could have been great. Vidal was a shame I guess since yeah he did seem to want Juve more. Mata you have a possibility but if he isn't willing to pay £10m or so for Alvarez I don't think he will want to pay £20 - 25m for Mata.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Alvarez is proven in Argentina. It isn't a gamble. At Inter, he'll show it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Alvarez is meh but has potential and could have been worth the risk. After all Fergie signed Ronaldo for like £12m which was a risk and that turned out to be well worth the risk, I even rememember him saying that the reason he paid so much for De Gea was because he decided not to sign Cech because he felt he was too young and not worth the risk and he regretted it after. Sometimes just gotta take the risk £10m could have been great. Vidal was a shame I guess since yeah he did seem to want Juve more. Mata you have a possibility but if he isn't willing to pay £10m or so for Alvarez I don't think he will want to pay £20 - 25m for Mata.


Yeah, but you miss some and you get some. We can't spend all our money on unproven talent as they may be "worth the risk", that's why people criticise us anyway yet they criticise when we don't get them. Mata is proven on an international stage as well as domestically so hopefully Wenger sees him as worth the money.

We've missed out on players, yes, but we have bought a lot of fantastic players too. 



Razor King said:


> Alvarez is proven in Argentina. It isn't a gamble. At Inter, he'll show it.


Being proven in Argentina is nothing compared to England.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, but you miss some and you get some. We can't spend all our money on unproven talent as they may be "worth the risk", that's why people criticise us anyway yet they criticise when we don't get them. Mata is proven on an international stage as well as domestically so hopefully Wenger sees him as worth the money.
> 
> We've missed out on players, yes, but we have bought a lot of fantastic players too.


Not saying you have to spend all of your money on unproven talent because you need to get experience too but you have to take a risk on a player who has shown really great signs of potential and attracted a great deal of appeal from sides like Inter. People more so criticise you because you tend to go for young players who virtually no one has really heard off. Mata is proven but I dunno can't see Wegner bringing up the money even though £20m is a perfect price for him. 

And yeah Razor like Stringer said being proven in Argentina doesn't mean you will be proven in England or Italy or anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Stop hyping Alvarez. He would be no where near our first 11 this season. He is so raw at the moment and not a signing we should be making when we have better prospects at the club. He had a good 6 months but before that he had injury problems. Spending 12 odd million on him is not the answer.

Also Wenger said this about Nasri “It is not completely sorted that Samir will stay but I want him to stay” the backtracking has started. Man City 20m plz.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Overrated said:


> Stop hyping Alvarez. He would be no where near our first 11 this season. He is so raw at the moment and not a signing we should be making when we have better prospects at the club. He had a good 6 months but before that he had injury problems. Spending 12 odd million on him is not the answer.


Yeah, agreed.

Like all clubs, we have many problems. They could all be sorted if we had SHEIKH here as players would come in who already have the abilities we need.

BUT, we don't have that money so we need to change tactics and the mentality of the team. Fergie could beat an unmotivated Arsenal first 11 with his second team. Why? Because they never give up and usually give 100% in games. We don't do that. If we did we would have won two trophies last year. I sort of agree with chain that experience can help us with complacency to get the team up, but we need to instil it in training. Wages is another problem, players here are on a bucket load and feel like they don't have to do anything to warrant a place in the team. Denilson is a prime example, he never gives a fuck when he's playing as he is COMFORTABLE in the side on his wages, maybe if we pay them lower they may want to prove themselves.

No team is perfect and we will never solve all of our problems, but we can make a start and address these problems.

I'm sorta hoping Nasri leaves. It's becoming clearer he probably won't sign a new deal and we may as well cash in on him. Yes, it's selling to a competitor but it's not like Citeh will use him properly anyway :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Agreed on those points. Nasri has to be sold if he doesnt sign a new contract. It would be a disgrace to let him walk on a free. Wenger also said he is working hard to bring in a CB. So really whoever is first to cave from Bolton, Blackburn or Everton is where we will get our new CB from.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Chelsea have agreed to a fee for 19 year old defensive mid Oriol Romeu from Barca. No medical or deal officially agreed to with the player yet though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Overrated said:


> Agreed on those points. Nasri has to be sold if he doesnt sign a new contract. It would be a disgrace to let him walk on a free. Wenger also said he is working hard to bring in a CB. So really whoever is first to cave from Bolton, Blackburn or Everton is where we will get our new CB from.


Yeah, get the money and spend it on a longer term replacement like Mata.

Samba, Cahil or Jags? Hmmmmmmmm. 



BkB Hulk said:


> Chelsea have agreed to a fee for 19 year old defensive mid Oriol Romeu from Barca. No medical or deal officially agreed to with the player yet though.


It looks like a glorified loan deal if I'm not mistaken. Blame Cesc for Barca doing this with every player that is leaving :side:

If you come good we'll have you back, if you don't improve you can fuck off. Oh, and if you want to keep him you have to pay 8000,888,999,33333 million.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsenal were scouting him last year nothing happened tho. Good signing if he keeps improving.

Its obvious the only reason Barca are letting some of there talented young players go on buy back clauses is to raise money for Cesc.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

@Overrated are you watching Arsenal v Cologne today? Gervinho tearing it up and shit.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yep ill be watching. Good to see Gervinho but Afobe is in the squad as well so im hoping he comes on. We are also against Stevenage today i think.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Still creaming over Afobe & Aneke. Two of the brightest young stars in England. Both have the ability to become world class.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Both have bright futures if they keep improving. Toral, Bellerin, Aneke and Afobe in a few years 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Haven't read anything about a buy back clause in this deal. Where'd you read that?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Overrated said:


> Both have bright futures if they keep improving. Toral, Bellerin, Aneke and Afobe in a few years 8*D


Aneke

Ramsey-Wilshere

Toral

Afobe

8*D



Barca were trying to get Aneke & Afobe but got sonned.



BkB Hulk said:


> Haven't read anything about a buy back clause in this deal. Where'd you read that?


I thought I heard it on SSN. Barca can buy him back in 2 years can't they? I'm not confusing it with Bojan.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Didn't see that on their site, though I know the buy back price for Bojan is an extra 1 mil on top of what Roma paid for him.

Timo Hildebrand apparently on trial with Man City.

QPR have ruled out selling captain cunt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wilshere is god, as is Ramsey. Gervinho gone off after scoring both goals. Amazing. Miyaicho proving again he can be top class.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> *Wilshere is god, as is Ramsey*. Gervinho gone off after scoring both goals. *Amazing*. Miyaicho proving again he can be *top class.*


Jesus, it's easy to please Arsenal fans these days. You do realise this is _just_ a pre-season match?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

who are they playing against


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> Jesus, it's easy to please Arsenal fans these days. You do realise this is _just_ a pre-season match?


I said that about Ramsey two years ago, and last about Wilshere. Gervinho on his debut, two goals in 15 minutes? Said Ryo CAN be top class.


United fans were creaming over Hernandez last year, so Unted fans can't say much.



@Kiz - the MIGHTY COLOGNE. at least they're better than the Malaysian XI.

Jenkinson had a super embarassing own goal. Bit gutting for him considering he hasn't put a foot wrong in the previous games he played.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Oriol Romeu sounds like a good pickup. But its probably a signing where he will go on loan right away or barely play. Don't see it as an immediate first team signing. Yes we still need one of those.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

fc koln?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sounds like Jenkinson will fit in at Arsenal just fine. :side:

Cockman, AVB said they needed that type of player to fill in with Essien injured. Don't be surprised if he's going to be kept around and used, albeit likely behind Ramires/Mikel/Lampard.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm fairly sure in pre-season I said Hernandez looked promising, I dunno about ''creaming myself''. Don't be so defensive, Strings 8*D.

They're playing Cologne. Wow, that was an impressive OG from Jenkinson, poor fecker :lmao.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Sounds like Jenkinson will fit in at Arsenal just fine. :side:
> 
> Cockman, AVB said they needed that type of player to fill in with Essien injured. Don't be surprised if he's going to be kept around and used, albeit likely behind Ramires/Mikel/Lampard.


Well in that case (Y).

And to be fair, Hernandez did end up massive to Manchester United. Had a great World Cup right off the bat, and then immediately made an impact in Community Shield. Idk about pre-season friendlies though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Rockhead said:


> Oriol Romeu sounds like a good pickup. But its probably a signing where he will go on loan right away or barely play. Don't see it as an immediate first team signing. Yes we still need one of those.


Looks like a good player, a lot of clubs after him.

I hope he comes good so Chelsea can see how Barca think they are the greatest thing since the origination of football, then refuse to sell 8*D



BkB Hulk said:


> Sounds like Jenkinson will fit in at Arsenal just fine. :side:
> 
> Cockman, AVB said they needed that type of player to fill in with Essien injured. Don't be surprised if he's going to be kept around and used, albeit likely behind Ramires/Mikel/Lampard.


AVB is loving his young players.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

BkB Hulk your sig is awesome, i could imagine that's the gesture you do towards the screen when reading a troll response on a thread.

Anyways, Captain Cunt is staying put at QPR.......for the 1 season they'll stay in this league 8*D.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

BkB, what is your avy from? I wondered since I got here. It's the shit.

Rockhead has one of those refreshing sigs with the pricks at Barca 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Pfft... my avy is more user friendly than BULK's.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Nasri on now. Just scored an own goal and took his shirt off to reveal a Citeh shirt in an infamous heel turn.


Arshavin being a boss as usual.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> BkB, what is your avy from? I wondered since I got here. It's the shit.
> 
> Rockhead has one of those refreshing sigs with the pricks at Barca 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsenal shooting more from outside the box. RVP is embarassing them with his touches, and Rosicky is looking good too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Didn't see that on their site, though I know the buy back price for Bojan is an extra 1 mil on top of what Roma paid for him.
> *
> Timo Hildebrand apparently on trial with Man City.*
> 
> QPR have ruled out selling captain cunt.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Good old Timo, he has been bouncing around clubs since Valencia fucked him off. From what he has been like in the past I can't see him enjoying being a #2.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Happy with Romeu. Means we won't have to bother with Scott Parker. He's one for the future, but at the same time, with Essien dead, he's gonna get playing time this season.

Was reading some stuff on Courtois yesterday. He seems very promising. Looking forward to seeing how he develops out at Atletico. Gives me another reason to like them. Belgium are going to be serious in a few years: Courtois, Kompany, Vermaelen, Fellaini, Defour, Hazard (maybe two Hazards), De Bruyne (never seen him though, so I'm just going on hype) and Lukaku.

Speaking of Lukaku... Don't fuck about Chelsea. Sign him up now. I don't care if they want to loan him after or not, but make sure he is under contract this summer.

We may as well just prepare the £40m bid for Modric as well. That's what Spurs really want. They always playing their silly "we're not selling" games, but it all comes down to money for Levy. He's transparent.

And we still need a winger. I just don't know who will go for. Would love it to be Hazard, but that is just not going to happen. I can see us settling with Anelka, Kalou, Malouda and Zhirkov


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Henderson injured. Fingers crossed it isn't too serious.


In fact, seeing Nasri play today has eased my concerns a lot about him going. We struggle in the middle sometimes without creativity when Cesc isn't playing, and Nasri is not creative. He slows down our attacks a lot. He could be used very well in the right system but he just isn't the player we need in the middle. His vision isn't nearly as good as the other 3 CMs we have.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Portsmouth, Burnley and Ipswich have agreed a fee with Arsenal for JET according to SSN. 

We are 1-0 up against Stevenage as well, Aneke with the goal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aneke, sweet. Afobe got 5 minutes before against Koln.

JET has potential, good luck to him in the future.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

JET is being sold? Surprised he wasn't loaned out again.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS4cjju_BoA

Unbelievable own goal :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

a surefire hit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The next Thierry Henry - Right back turned striker: CARL JENKINSON.

Looks a top player though for 1 million. Another gem 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> And we still need a winger. I just don't know who will go for. Would love it to be Hazard, but that is just not going to happen. I can see us settling with Anelka, Kalou, Malouda and Zhirkov


Wouldn't bother me if we did. Anelka is beginning to bud as a midfielder (his developing partnership with Torres is also kind of a big deal), Kalou has always been underrated, Malouda was very good last year, and Zhirkov isn't used nearly as much as he should be.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/tr...l-starlet-carl-jenkinsons-incredible-own-goal

Wow.

I knew he was going to be a shit buy but to have that little composure in a friendly is a joke. what was he thinking.

(and thats nothing to do with the ball lobbing Sczezney either)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Dale said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS4cjju_BoA
> 
> Unbelievable own goal :lmao


:lmao

MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/tr...l-starlet-carl-jenkinsons-incredible-own-goal
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I knew he was going to be a shit buy but to have that little composure in a friendly is a joke. what was he thinking.
> 
> (and thats nothing to do with the ball lobbing Sczezney either)


I'm guessing you haven't seen any of the previous pre-season matches where he was one of the best players on the pitch. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> I'm guessing you haven't seen any of the previous pre-season matches where he was one of the best players on the pitch. Ignorance is bliss.


Seem them all tbh. And havent seen anything special tbh. 

He did ok against hangzou but its not hard to play against a pub team who are in the worst run of form of there season pinking up 2 points in their last 6 games.

and you cant exactly judge much on his 66 minutes against the malaysia 11 because they were that bad they barely strung too passes together never mind creating anything to test any of our players. even Rosicky scored ffs. Then today he was put under pressure the 1st time he has played an actual organized side and panicked straight away.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Seem them all tbh. And havent seen anything special tbh.
> 
> He did ok against hangzou but its not hard to play against a pub team who are in the worst run of form of there season pinking up 2 points in their last 6 games.
> 
> and you cant exactly judge much on his 66 minutes against the malaysia 11 because they were that bad they barely strung too passes together never mind creating anything to test any of our players. even Rosicky scored ffs. Then today he was put under pressure the 1st time he has played an actual organized side and panicked straight away.


He wasn't under pressure, he just probably thought Sczesney was closer to his line than he thought he was. He was playing in league 1, now he is playing for Arsenal Football Club and he's 19. Come on son.

+you wanted us to sign Alvares for 11 million when he is just as unproven.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> He wasn't under pressure, he just probably thought Sczesney was closer to his line than he thought he was. He was playing in league 1, now he is playing for Arsenal Football Club and he's 19. Come on son.
> 
> +you wanted us to sign Alvares for 11 million when he is just as unproven.


And if he paniced like that id be gutted at the price.

What was he thinking?? Lob it back the keeper hows Sczezney going to control it from a volley cant catch it because its from feet to him.

Or he's trying to give away a corner from 20 yards outside of his own box??

Had time bring it down. If you dont think you can control it put it off the pitch for a throw or at least hit it back the way its come. you learn that at 12. 

ricky Alvarez over 50 top flight games
Jenkinson 8 league one games and he struggled to break into the Eastbourne Borough side at the start of this season so they sent him back to Charlton.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> And if he paniced like that id be gutted at the price.
> 
> What was he thinking?? Lob it back the keeper hows Sczezney going to control it from a volley cant catch it because its from feet to him.
> 
> Or he's trying to give away a corner from 20 yards outside of his own box??
> 
> Had time bring it down. If you dont think you can control it put it off the pitch for a throw or at least hit it back the way its come. you learn that at 12.
> 
> ricky Alvarez over 50 top flight games
> Jenkinson 8 league one games and he struggled to break into the Eastbourne Borough side at the start of this season so they sent him back to Charlton.


Playing in the top flight in Argentina warrants 10 million more. Not sure if srs.

Alvarez is brittle anyway, can hardly last 90 minutes, he would be crippled in the EPL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

argentina have a top flight?

WHOA

i think the MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON, who is cheap and can speak english, is better than the argentine valued at 10.5 by velez and cant speak english is a much better purchase.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Playing in the top flight in Argentina warrants 10 million more. Not sure if srs.
> 
> Alvarez is brittle anyway, can hardly last 90 minutes, he would be crippled in the EPL.


Possibly. Be interesting to see how he does in Serie A. Never said the money was worth it. As said before ive never seen Alvarez play so cannot judge his talent or lack of talent but he was a winger which is a position we badly require.



Kiz said:


> argentina have a top flight?
> 
> WHOA
> 
> i think the MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON, who is cheap and can speak english, is better than the argentine valued at 10.5 by velez and cant speak english is a much better purchase.


We'll see but from todays performance he's going to be just another shit defender to add to list of Wenger defensive failures.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Evo said:


> Wouldn't bother me if we did. Anelka is beginning to bud as a midfielder (his developing partnership with Torres is also kind of a big deal), Kalou has always been underrated, Malouda was very good last year, and Zhirkov isn't used nearly as much as he should be.


I can't agree here, Evo.

Anelka is not the player we need. When the shit gets going, that man goes hiding. Plus, he will always be just a makeshift winger. What does he really offer on the wing? He doesn't exactly have a good cross, he doesn't beat his man often enough and he doesn't score goals from there.

Kalou will never be consistent enough to start for Chelsea. Whenever he gets a small run, he doesn't take his chance. I love him as an option of the bench though.

Zhirkov was always a weird signing for me. When we signed him, Malouda was just coming back in form and we have th ebest left back in the world. His versatility does make him valuable, but I'd rather we sell to a Russian team now, when we can still get a good price.

Malouda, I can live with. He did go missing a lot last season, but he was still one of our best in the front line. Although that probably wasn't a hard thing to do.

If this team's aim is to win the Premier League and Champions League next season, then we need to get rid of that game killer (Anelka) and bring in a new winger who actually offers something.

I miss the days of Robben and Duff


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> I can't agree here, Evo.
> 
> Anelka is not the player we need. When the shit gets going, that man goes hiding. Plus, he will always be just a makeshift winger. What does he really offer on the wing? He doesn't exactly have a good cross, he doesn't beat his man often enough and he doesn't score goals from there.
> 
> Kalou will never be consistent enough to start for Chelsea. Whenever he gets a small run, he doesn't take his chance. I love him as an option of the bench though.
> 
> Zhirkov was always a weird signing for me. When we signed him, Malouda was just coming back in form and we have th ebest left back in the world. His versatility does make him valuable, but I'd rather we sell to a Russian team now, when we can still get a good price.
> 
> Malouda, I can live with. He did go missing a lot last season, but he was still one of our best in the front line. Although that probably wasn't a hard thing to do.
> 
> If this team's aim is to win the Premier League and Champions League next season, then we need to get rid of that game killer (Anelka) and bring in a new winger who actually offers something.
> 
> I miss the days of Robben and Duff


Imagine Anelka in a CF position or something similar and I bet you'd change your mind. Then just shift that CF over to the right. His partnership with Torres is undeniable, the two just click. Every time we played Anelka in the midfield, it worked. And he's been responsible for Torres' two goals. I think this is something that is flying way too far under the radar. I was on the "sell Anelka" boat like you were until I put all this together. Now, I'm on the "one more year" boat because I want to see this partnership continue to develop. It could be scary for opponents if we have three guys in midfield (Anelka, Benayoun who's learning Essien's position, and Modric if we get him) who all can hook up with Torres, and that's not even factoring in Lampard and Malouda.

And I disagree that Kalou will never be consistent enough. I think it's more along the lines of "Kalou will never get consistent-enough minutes to start for Chelsea," because honestly I believe that's the truth. How many times has this guy pulled us out of the mud? I love him as an impact sub, too, because the results are very clear, but he just simply enough does not get the respect he deserves.

I thought Zhirkov was a weird signing, too, but whenever we play him, I usually see good things. I'd agree about the selling for a good price while we can get it, but if he stayed I would absolutely use him more often.

I think what you said about Malouda speaks volumes about the guy: One of the best on the front line. And he's a midfielder. Here's a guy who wants to stay with Chelsea until he retires off to a home club, and here's a guy who absolutely should. Invaluable if you ask me. A big reason why we were able to come back the way we did and nearly take the lead.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Possibly. Be interesting to see how he does in Serie A. Never said the money was worth it. As said before ive never seen Alvarez play so cannot judge his talent or lack of talent but he was a winger which is a position we badly require.
> 
> 
> 
> *We'll see but from todays performance he's going to be just another shit defender to add to list of Wenger defensive failures*.


Give the guy a chance at least. He is only 19 and it's a big step up for him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao fucking super goal by JENKINSON.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

There's your solution to a replacement for Nasri. LETHAL finishing by Jenkinson 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Not sure if it's been posted but a top Chelsea executive has said that he expects two signings to be done in the next 10 days.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Lukaku and?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Modric maybe? Pastore? I've also heard recent De Rossi rumours but I dunno really.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

aren't Chelsea signing some 19 year old from Barca? think i read that before.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

On the topic of Alvarez not being proven in England, CHICHARITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Wasn't this someone called Ronaldo only proven at Euro 2004 before Sir Alex got him? Yeah.

Alvarez isn't at their level yet and he hasn't played in the national team, but for starters, when Inter is interested, you know it's good. Except Rafa. :side:

Hernandez was the reason why ManU won the Premier League last season. He made the difference. Sometimes, you never expect some players to do it, but they end up doing it.

It's a pity that Arsene lost out to Sir Alex--not only on Ronaldo, but also on Chicharito.

I can't believe Arsenal fans are getting excited with these pre-season victories. This has never been the problem for Arsenal. Until January, we always get the result. It's after that we bottle it up because... Obvious. For Arsenal this season, the season begins in February.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Rush said:


> aren't Chelsea signing some 19 year old from Barca? think i read that before.


Yes, defensive midfielder who may even see action this season with Essien's injury and all.

The executive though didn't mention that signing or the signing of the 19-year old goalkeeper, which could mean these signings will be a bigger deal.

On the topic of transfers at least, I found a cheat for pretty much unlimited money in manager mode for FIFA 11. That was fun for about 10 minutes (don't plan on using it for an actual campaign, so can't be arsed right now), but if anybody wants in on it, go here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEJfkywZ5g4 and follow the instructions in the description.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

found it ages ago, did it with southampton, got guys like zhirkov and kalou there.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah, I've been going through a campaign with Barnet (just got them into the Championship) but I don't want to do it that way. Just had a solid transfer window getting 3 good players, and even though the window is still open and I could still do the cheat, I'd rather keep doing what I've been doing.

If I wasn't so focused on this campaign I'd gladly start another one and just open fire.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Razor King said:


> Wasn't this someone called Ronaldo only proven at Euro 2004 before Sir Alex got him? Yeah.
> .


ronaldo joined united in 2003, before he even played for the portuguese first team


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Evo said:


> Modric maybe? Pastore? I've also heard recent De Rossi rumours but I dunno really.


Could be 2 top signings or 2 youngsters. REALLY can't see any of the three players you mentioned getting their deals completed within 10 days. De Rossi is amazing though so I hope you don't get him.



Razor King said:


> On the topic of Alvarez not being proven in England, CHICHARITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Wasn't this someone called Ronaldo only proven at Euro 2004 before Sir Alex got him? Yeah.
> 
> Alvarez isn't at their level yet and he hasn't played in the national team, but for starters, when Inter is interested, you know it's good. Except Rafa. :side:
> 
> Hernandez was the reason why ManU won the Premier League last season. He made the difference. Sometimes, you never expect some players to do it, but they end up doing it.
> 
> It's a pity that Arsene lost out to Sir Alex--not only on Ronaldo, but also on Chicharito.
> 
> I can't believe Arsenal fans are getting excited with these pre-season victories. This has never been the problem for Arsenal. Until January, we always get the result. It's after that we bottle it up because... Obvious. For Arsenal this season, the season begins in February.


Not every player is going to be a Hernandez. If we bought every player we seen with raw talent then we would have spent hundreds of millions. Wenger often buys players that aren't attracting top clubs so I wouldn't necessarily use Inter as a stamp of quality. We were close to signing Ronaldo but United were offering more wages, not a surprise...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> We were close to signing Ronaldo but United were offering more wages, not a surprise...


that wasnt it, in wenger's words



> But in the end it was a question of the amount of transfer fee between the two clubs. Of course, he has proved to be a bargain [at £12.25 million]. But the price that we discussed was in fact much lower, it was divided by three.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

_American teenager Villyan Bijev has agreed terms this weekend with Premier League giants Liverpool, according to a report from Californian news channel KMPH Fox 26.

The report claimed that Bijev has signed a three-year contract with a two-year option, and his high school coach and former MLS midfielder Chad McCarty confirmed the information to the television station.

The striker will avoid any work permit issues because he holds Bulgarian citizenship through his father, Chris, who was born in Bulgaria and is now a renowned attorney in Northern California specialising in immigration and nationality issues.

The 18-year-old forward has been a prolific scorer with his club, Cal Odyssey, in the Development Academy for the past three seasons. Last year, he notched over 20 goals as his team finished as runners-up in the Under-16 section. This year, he averaged a goal a game and was voted into the national starting XI at the Under-18 level.

A native of Fresno, Bijev played for the USA's Under-18 team in May at the Lisbon International tournament.

The youngster is understood to have impressed the Liverpool coaching staff while on trial at the Anfield club last week, scoring five goals and contributing two assists in two games for the Reds' Under-18 academy team.

Earlier this year, Bijev declined an invitation to join the USFC SuperElite tour, and instead spent time training in Bulgaria before heading to England for the trial with Liverpool.

With his combination of skill and deft touch, Bijev has been tipped for a bright future either as a forward or in central midfield.

Source: Goal.com_

Questionable source, but if it was reported on TV, I assume it's right. Seems like we're really trying to find some youngsters, which I love. They mightn't all come off, but I like us really looking to the future.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

apparently pastore to chelsea is quite close to being done


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Liverpool expanding their horizons to gain more attention from America? Probably.




Kiz said:


> apparently pastore to chelsea is quite close to being done


:lmao @ Chelsea being baited if they are paying that much money.


Arsenal linked with Cazorla & Mata.

Eboue off to Gala for 4 million.

Tbh seeing Arsenaal's game yesterday showed me that whoever we buy at left back it won't make a difference as we NEVER have a midfielder covering for when they bomb up the pitch, or Song is slow in detecting danger, a change of tactic is needed. We need a big CB who can defend set pieces well too, Vermaelen isn't the best with his height.

http://justarsenalfans.com/nasris-attitude-stinks/362

This a thousand times over.





George Graham - "Elsewhere this fine Sunday morning and former Gunners boss George Graham has voiced his concern that the Arsenal might struggle finish in the top six next season.

He told the Sunday Mirror: “The simple fact is that Arsenal could well be facing, in the next few years, the prospect of a battle to stay in the top six rather than the top four finish that Arsene has brought them – against the .financial odds – every year.

“To compete for the title this year is going to be a huge task. You look at what Manchester United and Manchester City have spent already and what Chelsea are capable of spending. There is the prospect that Arsenal could be in the same kind of bracket as Everton and Aston Villa.

“The best players will naturally congregate at the most successful clubs. That is just common sense. And those clubs will pay wages that Arsenal cannot match and pay fees that Arsenal cannot lay out.”

Bollocks. Hilarious.


If Frimpong develops his passing he could be invaluable to us next season.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Sir Alex Ferguson is considering one of the most unexpected transfer moves of his 24-year tenure as Manchester United manager - a bid for Joey Barton.
> Full story: Sunday Times


wut tha fuk


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Arsenal may be pushed for top 4 but they'll be in the top 6 I'm sure unless Fabregas & Nasri go. They might struggle then but I still put them above Liverpool, Everton & Spurs for now. The fact he mentioned Villa is laughable considering they've just sold their two best players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Even if Cesc and Nasri go we will still get top 4 if we are just a little more consistent. If we add a few more top players to go with that consistency then top 4 is more or less done.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Chicharito™ said:


> wut tha fuk


The "is considering" would mean it's probably just something they're pulling to get attention, imo. That way, when nothing inevitably happens, they can just go "Oh, he was considering it".


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Why is the mighty BARTON getting linked to top clubs?

Fucking press.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

solid midfielder who would be reasonably cheap.

could do far worse.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Barton causes more touble than he is worth. You could do far better too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> apparently pastore to chelsea is quite close to being done


Arn't Palermaro asking for like £50m? lol at Chelsea for paying that if true.

As for Arsenal they will make top 6 for sure. Even if they lose Fab & Nasri they still have enough quality to make top 6. 

Also read this on SSN Earlier



> ir Alex Ferguson has reiterated that he is not in the market for a new midfielder following Paul Scholes's retirement.
> 
> Manchester United have already spent heavily this summer on the likes of Ashley Young and David de Gea, but they were still being linked with a new midfield star to replace Scholes."We are not looking at the moment but we are looking at combinations of central midfielders now at the club"
> Sir Alex Ferguson
> Quotes of the week
> Luka Modric and Samir Nasri had been linked, but it was widely reported that Inter Milan's Wesley Sneijder was the man he wanted.
> 
> It had even been claimed that a deal was close despite Ferguson's previous protestations that he was not in for the Dutchman.
> 
> But now following their latest pre-season win over Chicago Fire,Ferguson insisted that any midfield question would be answered from within the current squad.
> 
> "We are always looking for good quality players," said Ferguson.
> 
> "We started the season with the players we have and I am satisfied with that.
> 
> "We are not looking at the moment but we are looking at combinations of central midfielders now at the club."


Seems like they aint gonna replace Scholes then.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

He has had a fantastic moustache in the past. I'd consider signing him just to admire that at training.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

That spastic can stay away from United.

We need a midfielder. Tut tut, Fergie. Or Gill. Or Glazers. Whichever.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

This is always necessary to post when Joey is being discussed:


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I hope Barca gives us a beatdown next weekend so that Fergie can see that we need someone new in midfield. I've got a feeling Cleverley and Anderson isn't going to work out that well for us. Giggs fine enough but this is most likely his final season, and Carrick is Carrick.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

whatever happened to fletcher


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Chicharito™;10020166 said:


> I hope Barca gives us a beatdown next weekend so that Fergie can see that we need someone new in midfield. I've got a feeling Cleverley and Anderson isn't going to work out that well for us. Giggs fine enough but this is most likely his final season, and Carrick is Carrick.


Fergie won't do shit off a pre-season game. United fans cream on Anderson most of the time, and I don't have a clue as to why, he's a good player, but do I ever see him as a first teamer for a top team? No. You need a creative midfielder asap, be glad you're not getting Nasri for the position.



Kiz said:


> whatever happened to fletcher


Too busy running around kicking the shit out of people and pretending he is "pressing".


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> Too busy running around kicking the shit out of people and pretending he is "pressing".


Arsenal need someone exactly like Fletcher.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal need someone exactly like Fletcher.


We would get about 3,000 fouls against us each game as he would stand out way too much.

We don't even need a tough "tackler". Someone who reads the game well and can sit back when needed and has a good head on him is what we need. Fletcher doesn't fit our game at all, and we wouldn't change our system to accomodate for someone like that anyway.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'll probably be the only one who thinks Barton is pretty great. Perhaps it is the fact he was a stand-out in a dire team but he was still one of my favourite players of last season. Plus he adds to the quota of hateable United players and I love having players that everyone hates - not usually our own fans too but oh well.

EDIT: I do think Arsenal need a 'tough' midfielder but one that is also (worst use of the word ever) 'fluent' in passing, due to their football. I'm not talking Fabregas standard but someone who isn't going to be passing like a retard; something Fletcher often does. It is weird to say considering we're defending champions and he has been a key player in the past but Fletcher isn't good enough for Arsenal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

It's not that Barton's a bad player, but more that he's not good enough to carry the attitude he has and get away with it. I seriously want SAF would want someone like him coming in and causing trouble, regardless of whether or not he's good enough for United.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Vader13 said:


> I'll probably be the only one who thinks Barton is pretty great. Perhaps it is the fact he was a stand-out in a dire team but he was still one of my favourite players of last season. Plus he adds to the quota of hateable United players and I love having players that everyone hates - not usually our own fans too but oh well.
> 
> EDIT: I do think Arsenal need a 'tough' midfielder but one that is also (worst use of the word ever) 'fluent' in passing, due to their football. I'm not talking Fabregas standard but someone who isn't going to be passing like a retard; something Fletcher often does. It is weird to say considering we're defending champions and he has been a key player in the past but *Fletcher isn't good enough for Arsenal.*


He just doesn't fit into their style.

Aguero is being a bit of a cunt and not returning to Atletico. It's a weird one, because they are willing to sell him and are currently in talks with City over the transfer, they have treated him so well there and paid him handsomely... You'd think he'd show them a bit more respect and say his goodbyes.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Vader13 said:


> I'll probably be the only one who thinks Barton is pretty great. Perhaps it is the fact he was a stand-out in a dire team but he was still one of my favourite players of last season. *Plus he adds to the quota of hateable United players and I love having players that everyone hates - not usually our own fans too but oh well.*
> 
> EDIT: I do think Arsenal need a 'tough' midfielder but one that is also (worst use of the word ever) 'fluent' in passing, due to their football. I'm not talking Fabregas standard but someone who isn't going to be passing like a retard; something Fletcher often does. It is weird to say considering we're defending champions and he has been a key player in the past but Fletcher isn't good enough for Arsenal.


This. I fucking love it. I HATE the smug, dancing celebration pricks at other clubs but Arsenal has a full team of them. Henry would piss me off he was so smug. Nasri too.



Joel said:


> He just doesn't fit into their style.
> 
> Aguero is being a bit of a cunt and not returning to Atletico. It's a weird one, because they are willing to sell him and are currently in talks with City over the transfer, they have treated him so well there and paid him handsomely... You'd think he'd show them a bit more respect and say his goodbyes.


Just a typical Citeh player really. Big egos and don't give a fuck about anything other than lining their pockets. Atletico is a great club and he should show some respect.







This makes me feel pretty sick. Kiss the badge 6 times? Come on son.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Stringer, that Henry video you posted (not sure if it was this thread other the other one) where he looked at the referee after scoring was fantastic and sums up what I like about players like that - reminded me of Cantona's chip vs. Sunderland and the subsequent celebration.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The Cantona celebration was amazing.

Just looking around like he could do it anyday of the week.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> This. I fucking love it. I HATE the smug, dancing celebration pricks at other clubs but Arsenal has a full team of them. Henry would piss me off he was so smug. Nasri too.


No fucking way man. I loved Henry even though he played for a rival. The smug attitude just made him even more endearing. That slide he used to do was boss. It's just a case of some people can pull it off and they look like "the man", whilst others end up looking a cunt. Henry is definitely the former.



Stringer said:


> This makes me feel pretty sick. Kiss the badge 6 times? Come on son.


Kissing the badge is so cliché now. But at the same time, I don't think kissing the badge and then wanting to move is as bad as some people make it out to be. 

It's like you have a girlfriend that you kiss a lot, but eventually you realise that you don't want to be with her anymore, which leads to you stop kissing her.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> No fucking way man. I loved Henry even though he played for a rival. The smug attitude just made him even more endearing. That slide he used to do was boss. It's just a case of some people can pull it off and they look like "the man", whilst others end up looking a cunt. Henry is definitely the former.


Everything Henry did was just boss. The slide being one of them. The dusting off of the shoulders another, it never looked cheesy. He did the shhhhhh better than anyone too, see this










Joel said:


> Kissing the badge is so cliché now. But at the same time, I don't think kissing the badge and then wanting to move is as bad as some people make it out to be.
> 
> It's like you have a girlfriend that you kiss a lot, but eventually you realise that you don't want to be with her anymore, which leads to you stop kissing her.


It has calmed down. Around 07/08-08/09 everyone was doing it which was pretty funny. I still find it hard to believe that someone can kiss the badge multiple times throughout the season then suddenly wants to pack up. He KNEW he was on his last year of his contract so he should have had it in mind that he was probably going to leave.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

According to MiroSport, Milan have offer 35M Euro as well as Emanuelson and Flamini for Fabregas. Perhaps Cesc is the mysterious Mr. X player Gallaini and Berlusconi have been carrying on about. I don't mind the look of that deal, but I'd prefer to scrap Flamini altogether. I always admired his endevour while here, but he's really not that good. He's not even worth a third the wages he earns at Milan to be honest, and I'm not surprised they're trying to get rid of him.

I wonder if Cesc would really be interested in going to Milan though, as surely that would set him back in his ultimate wish to play for Barca? Interesting development nonetheless. Also, if Milan are willing to let Emanuelson go by himself, we could do worse. He'd be an improvement on Clichy in my book. Not the best defensive fullback, but he's so good going forward he'd pin the opposition winger back too far to be effective. What can I say, I'm a sucker for an attacking fullback.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Bananas said:


> According to MiroSport, Milan have offer 35M Euro as well as Emanuelson and Flamini for Fabregas. Perhaps Cesc is the mysterious Mr. X player Gallaini and Berlusconi have been carrying on about. I don't mind the look of that deal, but I'd prefer to scrap Flamini altogether. I always admired his endevour while here, but he's really not that good. He's not even worth a third the wages he earns at Milan to be honest, and I'm not surprised they're trying to get rid of him.
> 
> I wonder if Cesc would really be interested in going to Milan though, as surely that would set him back in his ultimate wish to play for Barca? Interesting development nonetheless. Also, if Milan are willing to let Emanuelson go by himself, we could do worse. He'd be an improvement on Clichy in my book. Not the best defensive fullback, but he's so good going forward he'd pin the opposition winger back too far to be effective. What can I say, I'm a sucker for an attacking fullback.


Wut? If they want to be taken seriously over Barca they have to go over 40 million. In all honesty I would rather stay here than go to Milan. Yes, they will win trophies there but they certainly aren't as prestigious as English trophies at the moment.

+I could never see him moving anywhere other than Barcelona, and Arsenal won't sell on that deal anyway probably. 

+attacking too much is why we often fail. Getting hit on the break is just commonplace for us. Fair enough if we have midfielders covering but we never do.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Bananas said:


> According to MiroSport, Milan have offer 35M Euro as well as Emanuelson and Flamini for Fabregas. Perhaps Cesc is the mysterious Mr. X player Gallaini and Berlusconi have been carrying on about. I don't mind the look of that deal, but I'd prefer to scrap Flamini altogether. I always admired his endevour while here, but he's really not that good. He's not even worth a third the wages he earns at Milan to be honest, and I'm not surprised they're trying to get rid of him.
> 
> I wonder if Cesc would really be interested in going to Milan though, as surely that would set him back in his ultimate wish to play for Barca? Interesting development nonetheless. Also, if Milan are willing to let Emanuelson go by himself, we could do worse. He'd be an improvement on Clichy in my book. Not the best defensive fullback, but he's so good going forward he'd pin the opposition winger back too far to be effective. What can I say, I'm a sucker for an attacking fullback.


Id love that deal. Flamini was our best player in 2006 by a mile. The Goal Machine supreme back at the emirates would be awesome. 1000x the player Song is. Perfect in our midfield. More experience now aswell. 

Emmauelson 10 x the left back Gibbs is.

+ 35M to put in the kitty to sign another midfielder. Would be an epic deal.

Only problem is as you pointed out Flaminis wages are ridiculous.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

How much is Flamini on?

Just saw he's only 27. Fuck, never knew he was that young when he played for us. Shocked.

Actually looks a pretty good deal now but Cesc just isn't going anywhere other than Barca. This is why Barca should add some players to the equation, although I don't know who would be a part of the deal.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> How much is Flamini on?
> 
> Just saw he's only 27. Fuck, never knew he was that young when he played for us. Shocked.
> 
> Actually looks a pretty good deal now but Cesc just isn't going anywhere other than Barca. This is why Barca should add some players to the equation, although I don't know who would be a part of the deal.


Reported not factual but when he left us because we [email protected]#ked him about waiting untill the last 3 months of his contract to decide we wanted him to stay he wanted us to match Ac Milans offers of 140,000 euro a week.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Here's a good one, note the price....



> Manchester United made an approach for Sao Paulo midfielder Lucas last season, according to the Brazilian's agent.
> 
> 
> Lucas: Star of the future
> The attack-minded 18-year-old was linked with Paris St Germain last week, as the French side continue to benefit from the wealth of their new owners.
> 
> Brazil international Lucas has been tipped as a star of the future and his representative, Wagner Ribeiro, claims United and Bayern Munich have shown interest in the past.
> 
> Ribeiro told Terra: "Lucas was approached earlier this year by Manchester United and Bayern Munich."
> 
> It has been rumoured that Sao Paulo would initially demand a staggering €80million (£72m) for Lucas.


£72 million? Just.....I dunno....fuck off. It's not even worthy of a laughing smiley.

(Source is Sky Sports)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

£72m? 










And I thought £40m for Neymar was horrendous.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Reported not factual but when he left us because we [email protected]#ked him about waiting untill the last 3 months of his contract to decide we wanted him to stay he wanted us to match Ac Milans offers of 140,000 euro a week.


Wow, that's a LOT.



Silent Alarm said:


> Here's a good one, note the price....
> 
> 
> 
> £72 million? Just.....I dunno....fuck off. It's not even worthy of a laughing smiley.
> 
> (Source is Sky Sports)












Just ridiculous. I have NEVER even heard of him. Getting sick of these ridiculous demands for good players.


EDIT: Fuck, just marked out when Chain posted the cornette face too :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

40 million for neymar, 50 million for pastore, 100 million for hulk and 72 million for lucas

so thats it, clubs have just given up on the concept of rational bids?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ don't forget £80m for Hamsik


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



redeadening said:


> 40 million for neymar, 50 million for pastore, 100 million for hulk and 72 million for lucas
> 
> so thats it, clubs have just given up on the concept of rational bids?


Yeah, all the players you mentioned their true valuations wouldn't go beyond 30 million really, you pay a premium for young talent these days.

cesc at 35 and sakho at 15 are looking like bargains at the minute.

still bitter over vidal.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Vader13 said:


> I'll probably be the only one who thinks Barton is pretty great. Perhaps it is the fact he was a stand-out in a dire team but he was still one of my favourite players of last season. Plus he adds to the quota of hateable United players and I love having players that everyone hates - not usually our own fans too but oh well.


Oh you like the thug who stubbed a cigarette out in someone's eye, why am I not surprised? And you like having players that everyone else hates? Are you addicted to negative responses and emotions? I recommend you seek professional help.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I hope we slap a £100 million buy-out clause on Hernandez for when Madrid inevitably come calling.

Same with Gibson.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> I hope we slap a £100 million buy-out clause on Hernandez for when Madrid inevitably come calling.
> 
> Same with Gibson.


Hernandez is going to Madrid in 2 seasons time. CALLING IT. +wouldn't Hernandez have to sign a new contract to agree to the buy out clause?

Not sure if srs with the second.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



steamed hams said:


> Oh you like the thug who stubbed a cigarette out in someone's eye, why am I not surprised? And you like having players that everyone else hates? Are you addicted to negative responses and emotions? I recommend you seek professional help.


I said I like him as a player. I don't condone his actions nor did I state that. I suppose it is fine to have a DJ hating captain though, eh? (Presuming you support Liverpool). I suggest you step out of that bubble that you are living in and start breathing the same realistic air as the rest of us. Or would you all like us to stand in a circle, hold hands and sing Kumbayah?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

What team does steamed hams support?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Vader13 said:


> I said I like him as a player. I don't condone his actions nor did I state that. I suppose it is fine to have a DJ hating captain though, eh? (*Presuming you support Liverpool*). I suggest you step out of that bubble that you are living in and start breathing the same realistic air as the rest of us. Or would you all like us to stand in a circle, hold hands and sing Kumbayah?


Nope, it's normal for fans of other clubs to not like Roy Keane and Joey Barton too.



Stringer said:


> What team does steamed hams support?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I like Villa too, I'm sure you're thrilled.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Nah, I approve.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I like Villa. Proper club.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

What do you think of Alex Mcleish??


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Alright replacement and they will probably hover around mid-table-relegation zone. Not sure how he'll do with all the talented young footballers they have there.


Arsenal still in talks with Joel Campbell.

Apparently Wenger wants 25 million and Alcantara for Cesc, who will probably go straight back to Barca. Fuck. His release clause is 81 MILLION and just signed a new contact, K.

Hamsik, Pastore, Neymar, Lucas, Ganso & now Alcantara.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I think I said briefly when people on here were predicting the final table for next season, but I'm not over the moon about it. I reckon an 11th-12th place finish next season. Won't get relegated though. His record with Blues is poor overall. I'm all for ultra defensive tactics at the right time, but he pushed it to the point of self-destruction last season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Villa won't get relegated, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them around 15th at some points.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Villa won't get relegated, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them around 15th at some points.


I hope not, but we did hover around that kind of position last season, and somehow finished 9th. Somehow, lol.

It looked like Ancelotti was going to become manager at one point. :hmm:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



steamed hams said:


> I hope not, but we did hover around that kind of position last season, and somehow finished 9th. Somehow, lol.
> 
> It looked like Ancelotti was going to become manager at one point. :hmm:


Even I was favourite for the job at one time :lmao


http://www.thegooner.com/2011/07/24/sunday-rumour-arsenal-set-to-hijack-chelseas-striker-bid/

Mirror reporting it. 17.5 mil is a lot.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Indeed 17.5 mil is a lot but for potential star in the making, it is probably worth it. But it is a massive risk spending that much on an 18 year old. Interesting.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

what Joey Barton said on twitter about transfer speculation

"*Nice to be linked with some big clubs but I honestly don't want to leave Newcastle, Thanks but no thanks*".


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Even Joey Barton is turning us down.

There it is, we've reached rock bottom in transfer attraciveness. Who's next? Marlon fucking King?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> I hope we slap a £100 million buy-out clause on Hernandez for when Madrid inevitably come calling.
> 
> Same with Gibson.


Hernandez is going nowhere any time soon.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

72 mil for lucas is his release clause.

he'll be playing for brazil in 2014 so they can demand whatever they want to keep him at the club.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wouldn't be surprised at all if Hernandez ended up at Madrid, actually.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Berbarito said:


> Hernandez is going nowhere any time soon.


How do you know?



Evo said:


> Wouldn't be surprised at all if Hernandez ended up at Madrid, actually.


Yeah, can totally see this going through, just seems like a Madrid player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Hernandez will probably stick around for another 4/5 years before moving on to Madrid. Defo do see him moving there one day though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*









A week after saying "People... I'm staying in Valencia! Happy"...Ever Banega is photographed wearing a Madrid shirt.



Silent Alarm said:


> Even Joey Barton is turning us down.
> 
> There it is, we've reached rock bottom in transfer attraciveness. Who's next? Marlon fucking King?


He signed for Birmigham already, so he didn't even wait for your offer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

looks a bit like gago anyways


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Man U might want him, perfect pairing with Ashley Young.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

gago and barton, perfect midfield pairing


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Noises that De Rossi's future is away from Roma. All the top clubs will be after him for sure.

Evra been tapping up Nasri all summer. Evra's just a cunt.






Still lots of noise about Cazorla but he will probably end up at Malaga.

http://gunnersforever.com/transfer-update-nasri-set-to-sign-four-year-extension-only-if/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=transfer-update-nasri-set-to-sign-four-year-extension-only-if

CAUGHTOFFISE and FOOTY BUNKER. The SUN reporting the other story though. I say sell him for 20-25 million. Citeh are mugs if they buy him for that amount in the last year of his contract. We may as well spend it on Mata anyway for a long term replacement.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm no Man U supporter but Patrica Evra is a goddamn man.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Evo said:


> I'm no Man U supporter but Patrica Evra is a goddamn man.


well spotted


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

According to SSN, Aston Villa have agreed a deal with Wigan for Charles N'Zogbia for £9.5mil


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wigan are too weak. They want 10 million. Villa raise 9 mil by 500k.

8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

De Rossi isn't leaving Roma, can't see it, he genuinely loves the club and Roma's new coach just came out earlier today and said they're not selling him at all.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

De Rossi is a proper club man. Just saw a LOT of reports linking him with a move away so thought it might be legit.

Top drawer player though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

top drawer diver too.

should go to barca.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I think Cesc and Nasri should do something similar to the rumor. Tell Arsene to sign one or two big names, and then pledge their loyalty to Arsenal. Cesc already has a contract, whilst Nasri should just ask Wenger to ensure that Arsenal remain a top side by buying one or two class players. That would be a nice strategy.

Knowing the businessman and economist that Wenger is, he's rather let Nasri go for free than buy more players...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I want to know where the money is at.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> well spotted


If Ashley Cole didn't exist or got his legs broken by Shawcross, I'd gladly take Evra on my team.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The money is in the bank.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cazorla is apparently signing a 5 year deal with Málaga for €20m today


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Evra just loves winding Arsenal up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

OWEN Coyle has pulled plug on his pursuit of Jeffren Suarez and Daniel Sturridge to sign two new strike stars. 

Liverpool’s French front man David N’Gog is now hot favourite to arrive at the Reebok and could become the fourth signing to be completed this week. 

Burnley pair Chris Eagles and Tyrone Mears are both expected to seal a £2.75million deal in the next 48 hours, with midfielder Nigel Reo-Coker also in advanced talks. 

Sturridge will almost certainly not be returning to the club with Chelsea expected to announce in the next few days that the England Under-21 international has joined Tottenham in a £27m package for Luka Modric. 

And Coyle admits his chances of signing Jeffren are also slim, as the player has yet to make contact with the club since Wanderers' £5m bid was accepted two weeks ago. 

The Spain Under-21 international is also wanted by Atletico Madrid and Valencia and is now likely to stay in La Liga, with Wanderers ready to invest their money in N’Gog. 

“I don’t wait and see with anyone,” Coyle told The Bolton News. “Either you want to play for this football club, or you don't. 

“I have not talked to Jeffren or his representatives, so the story makes it out that it’s a bit further down the line than it is, but if it isn't going to happen, then we'll move on.” 

Coyle enquired about N’Gog last summer and was quoted £6m by then Reds boss Rafa Benitez, but he could now land the former Paris St Germain man at roughly half that price. 

Mears and Eagles are likely to be the next names through the door, although Coyle was cautious about announcing the transfer as a done deal. 

“I think Burnley have made public that the offer has been accepted and they are both very good players who I know well from my time there,” he said. 

“But they are not signed yet. We still have some negotiating to do. 

“I’m in negotiations with a number of players but until they are signed and sealed we won’t go making a song and dance about it.” 


http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/sport/

N'GOG


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

YES.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fuck that "£27m plus Sturridge for Modric" deal. Unless it is Sturridge on loan. Even that I don't really like.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If De Rossi was leaving Roma he would have left already IMO. 



> If Ashley Cole didn't exist or got his legs broken by Shawcross, I'd gladly take Evra on my team.


I dunno, he was awful last season. Easily the weakest link our back 4. A lot of fans such as myself wouldn't mind seeing Fabio phased into the first team IF Evra can't recover his form. It's shocking too because before this season I thought he was even better than Cashley, he literally never had a bad game. Hopefully the summer break is what he needed.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I would be shocked if Chelsea was honestly dumb enough to let Sturridge go.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Evra didn't even want to be at United last summer. Poor form this year. 8*D

Sturridge is definitely a permanent deal if he is in the Modric deal. I don't class him as a 20 million pound player though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11671_7060922,00.html

I think "a return to merseyside would be popular amongst Everton fans" is a euphemism for "would cause mass suicide amongst Everton fans"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Not sure Everton can afford free transfers. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Evra didn't even want to be at United last summer. Poor form this year. 8*D
> 
> Sturridge is definitely a permanent deal if he is in the Modric deal. I don't class him as a 20 million pound player though.


he's English. also i'd rather have paid 35 mil for him over Carroll tbf.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i'd rather spend 35 mil on kun aguero

oh wait, we are.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Sturridge is definitely a permanent deal if he is in the Modric deal. I don't class him as a 20 million pound player though.


Sturridge is one of those guys I'd put a ridiculous price tag on. If I'm Abramovich, I'm slapping on £80m just to tell other teams to fuck off. Not that he's worth that, because he isn't.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not sure Everton can afford free transfers. :side:


F365 reckons we've matched Villa's bid of £9.5m for N'Zogbia, maybe there's hope that we can afford McFadden just yet :no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

psg have put in a 44 mil bid for pastore, matching chelsea's offer


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



EFC Bronco said:


> F365 reckons we've matched Villa's bid of £9.5m for N'Zogbia, maybe there's hope that we can afford McFadden just yet :no:


Ah sh**, how reliable is that site? lol


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



steamed hams said:


> Ah sh**, how reliable is that site? lol


It was tongue in cheek mate, don't know where they think £9.5 million is coming from.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cool, was concerned about not signing him for a minute there.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> psg have put in a 44 mil bid for pastore, matching chelsea's offer


Wow, just wow.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

PSG have got new owners right?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

@Rush, yeah they got took over by a Qatari investing group.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Insane money being thrown around. Pastore is a GREAT talent. But fuck sake.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I doubt we have bid for Pastore. We don't even want to go over £30m for Modric!

Zamparini is just using clubs names so he speed up the negotiating process and get as much money as possible.

I want Modric over Pastore. But that doesn't mean I'll turn up my nose if we do get the Argentine.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Did PSG qualify for the Europa or the Champions League?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If I were Pastore, I know where I'd be going. :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm gonna laugh when all these numbers are made up and we actually pay something like £28-32m for Pastore.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



JakeC_91 said:


> Did PSG qualify for the Europa or the Champions League?


Europa League Playoffs (They came 4th last season)


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm actually hoping Pastore goes to Chelsea, as opposed to Modric. It would be a lot cleaner that way for Chelsea and Modric both.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Those Argies are nothing but hassle :side:.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

@ Silent Alarm

Pastore or no midfield signing? :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> Those Argies are nothing but hassle :side:.


The Argie in My avy/sig was nothing but a model professional. He didn't want to stay in England, but not once did he sulk, kick up a stink or hand in a transfer request.

Wish we had him for a few more years. His movement was unreal and he was born to finish. Didn't matter whether it was his right foot, left foot or head.

CRESPO.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Veron, not really a prick but just a flop and went to Chelsea but we got a decent price for him, I suppose.
Heinze, he was liked but then he wanted to join Liverpool, cunt.
Tevez, thundercunt.

We've been unlucky with Argies.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Pastore always brightens the day with his transfer fee.

Valencia president insisting again that Mata still won't be sold for ANY price. Still think they will take 25 million for him though.

Arsenal haven't put a concrete bid in for Lukaku yet but apparently Arsenal are ready to put a rival bid in. Interesting.

Noises Cesc is leaving for 32 million. Can't see that whatsoever.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Joel said:


> The Argie in My avy/sig was nothing but a model professional. He didn't want to stay in England, but not once did he sulk, kick up a stink or hand in a transfer request.
> 
> Wish we had him for a few more years. His movement was unreal and he was born to finish. Didn't matter whether it was his right foot, left foot or head.
> 
> CRESPO.


True that. He was always professional. He asked if he could leave but didnt moan when asked to see out the season. Deserved Chelsea being very nice to him in loaning him out until his contract expired.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

psg have signed menez from roma and matuidi from etienne's

how dare they go to a club for money. disgraceful.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Seen SAF comments on now looking at new CM from within the club to replace Scholes, possible but SAF lies all the time wouldn’t trust him even if his on lie detector machine. There few CM in our academy & youth set up I would love to see given time in 1st team this season. But its really big ask for young kids to step in right away to replace Scholes from get go. Which why think it SAF just being SAF trying to divert attention, does it all time. Our team news new CM I'd be very surprised if don’t sign new CM before summer transfer window closes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

de gea cant speak english btw


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> de gea cant speak english btw


Good point there forgot about DdG replacing VDS already this season. Whose about 20 years younger then VDS & holds less exp but there styles are similar so SAF may be thinking a like for like replacement in terms of styles & ability (Not wrong imo as I feel the same way about DdG & I to see a younger VDS type GK in him)

But when comes to Scholes its harder to find a like for like replacement & our CM still a lot of the time will look out of place without Scholes in it, clearly not player he was, still a class player though but now without him going to miss that know how of someone who can control game, set tempo up, fantastic passing range, keeping ball while still maintaining control of possession, setting up attacks, kill game off, those are sorta things we have gotta find in another CM.You can say Giggs who will move in to CM more then as a winger this season imo can do a few of these things but he like Scholes wont be around forever & cant depend on Giggs forever so need another CM. So then left with finding someone from within club to do same, which is damn near impossible so only option is to find someone from elsewhere to bring in who can do these sorta things & have to add we lack any creativity from middle of park so that’s needs addressing to. 

My opinion is each player will fill void left but Scholes in some small way or another, Ando is much better pushed further forward & can become something very good in few years, I do feel he can set moves up & dynamic & willing worker. Carrick does have a good passing ability but with his switch to CDM he now sits instead of playing as CM where spray balls around the pitch. Giggs know how is vital, very clever at picking his moments when to move & when to stay but he like I said wont be around forever so that will need to be looked at. Fletch who isn’t in any way near Scholes both very different players altogether. But still missing someone who can switch play & see pass from CM in flash & keep ball like Scholes can while adding bit of gold dust through being creativity with some clever passes & very few players who can these things, the most clear & ideal choice is no doubt Wesley Sneijder. A maybe lesser known choice but someone I feel will become very good CM/CAM in a few years time is Ganso at Santos, bags of potential but his very creativity & feel has bit of everything in his game. 

That said If SAF can find someone from within club who can fill the void left by Scholes then I’ll be over moon nothing beats seeing one of the youth players getting chances & impressing. I just think on this one occasion it’s maybe just too big an ask & SAF needs to bring in a new CM.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Pastore would be a better signing than Modric. He's much more complete already IMO.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Berbarito said:


> Pastore would be a better signing than Modric. He's much more complete already IMO.


Huh?

Modric isn't far off world class, and has put in stellar performances for a few years whereas Pastore has had one standout season.

All depends on the price.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Huh?
> 
> Modric isn't far off world class, and has put in stellar performances for a few years whereas Pastore has had one standout season.
> 
> All depends on the price.


Not to mention the transititon Pastore would have to make from playing in Italy to paying in England. Modric has already proved he could do it. Pastore is good but considering both would go for the same price (Pastore possibly more) Modric would be the better choice.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Nigel Reo-Coker to Bolton.

Nice cover while Stuart Holden is out, but once he's back ... gotta think he starts ahead of Reo-Coker.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

JET deal is expected to go through in the next few days. 1m is the fee not bad. Eboue is apparently off to Galatasaray for 4m. More wage bill trimming.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Somebody buy Aquilani, please! I'm sick to death of hearing LFC fans say he is the best thing since sliced bread. One of the most overrated players we've ever had, which is saying a lot considering our fans always overrate any player who shows even the slightest bit of promise. A couple of fans said to me earlier that Aqua is the mos skilful midfielder they've seen and that his vision, technique and passing are unmatched 

He has talent for sure, but nowhere near the amount people say he has. There must be a reason that we can't even shift him for £8m and 2 managers and 2 sets of owners have wanted to get rid of him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



MMN said:


> Somebody buy Aquilani, please! I'm sick to death of hearing LFC fans say he is the best thing since sliced bread. One of the most overrated players we've ever had, which is saying a lot considering our fans always overrate any player who shows even the slightest bit of promise.* A couple of fans said to me earlier that Aqua is the mos skilful midfielder they've seen and that his vision, technique and passing are unmatched
> *
> He has talent for sure, but nowhere near the amount people say he has. There must be a reason that we can't even shift him for £8m and 2 managers and 2 sets of owners have wanted to get rid of him.


:lmao 

What the hell. I mean I like the dude as much as the next guy but come on. I wouldn't mind holding onto him since he seems like he could possibly contribute quite a bit but at the same time unless we are playing 4-3-3 most of the season I don't exactly see him getting much action ahead of Gerrard, Lucas, Adam, Henderson & Meireles. Not to mention Henry keeps saying he wants to build young stars meaning Spearing is likely to feature quite a bit this year. 

Fiorentina seem to be showing a keen eye in him though, really seem persistent so him might end up going there if he does go.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



MMN said:


> Somebody buy Aquilani, please! I'm sick to death of hearing LFC fans say he is the best thing since sliced bread. One of the most overrated players we've ever had, which is saying a lot considering our fans always overrate any player who shows even the slightest bit of promise. A couple of fans said to me earlier that Aqua is the mos skilful midfielder they've seen and that *his vision, technique and passing are unmatched*
> 
> He has talent for sure, but nowhere near the amount people say he has. There must be a reason that we can't even shift him for £8m and 2 managers and 2 sets of owners have wanted to get rid of him.


Coming from fans who used to watch Xabi Alonso week in, week out?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



MMN said:


> Somebody buy Aquilani, please! I'm sick to death of hearing LFC fans say he is the best thing since sliced bread. One of the most overrated players we've ever had, which is saying a lot considering our fans always overrate any player who shows even the slightest bit of promise. A couple of fans said to me earlier that *Aqua is the mos skilful midfielder they've seen and that his vision, technique and passing are unmatched*
> 
> He has talent for sure, but nowhere near the amount people say he has. There must be a reason that we can't even shift him for £8m and 2 managers and 2 sets of owners have wanted to get rid of him.


Wow. That's just plain stupid.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Wow. That's just plain stupid.


They also cursed me out when I laughed at them for calling Aquilani world class.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Huh?
> 
> Modric isn't far off world class, and has put in stellar performances for a few years whereas Pastore has had one standout season.
> 
> All depends on the price.


Well, I probably shouldn;t have made the comparison as they're different players. Pastore is more of a econd striker. He's been good for a while now, that was not his first "good" season. He was just world class last season. He will be some player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



MMN said:


> They also cursed me out when I laughed at them for calling Aquilani world class.


fpalm

Fuck. The idea of Aqua being called world class is pretty funny by itself.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Oh shit, son. Malaga have signed Santi Cazorla. That means their squad now includes:

Ruud Van Nistelrooy
Joaquin
Santi Cazorla
Julio Baptista
Nacho Monreal
Joris Mathijsen
Martin Demichelis
Jeremy Toulalan
Diego Buonanotte


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I Take it Malaga now have some super rich Owners or something considering all the big stars they seem to be signging. They might just be a really big force next year In la Liga. Not title challengers but Champions league Challengers at this rate.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

_Everton outbid by Championship side over keeper

Leeds boss Simon Grayson has grabbed Preston keeper Andy Lonergan from under the noses of Premier League Everton in a £150,000 deal.

Grayson clinched the move after offering Lonergan a three-year contract, and Goodison chief David Moyes backed out of the chase.

Lonergan had been training with Everton for months and was due to join, but Moyes was unable to put in a counter-offer.

Grayson is delighted to have landed a new number one following Kasper Schmeichel's departure to Leicester and the failure of a loan move for Fulham's David Stockdale.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...-offer-for-150k-rated-star-article776173.html_

8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Damn I would hate to be an Everton fan I mean I hate the fact that we are overpaying for guys but at least we can afford to buy someone :lmao. Surely it can't be that bad that they can't stump up what £1m or £2m for a championship keeper?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

how is everton so poor? they need a takeover.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

It's not that they're poor, but more that their owner is a total cunt who doesn't give them anything to spend.

Moyes is surely going to crack the shits soon.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

moyes should be manager of city

he would probably pass out when he gets an actual budget for players.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

that is awful for Everton. funny but awful getting outbidded by a lower side.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> _Everton outbid by Championship side over keeper
> 
> Leeds boss Simon Grayson has grabbed Preston keeper Andy Lonergan from under the noses of Premier League Everton in a £150,000 deal.
> 
> Grayson clinched the move after offering Lonergan a three-year contract, and Goodison chief David Moyes backed out of the chase.
> 
> Lonergan had been training with Everton for months and was due to join, but Moyes was unable to put in a counter-offer.
> 
> Grayson is delighted to have landed a new number one following Kasper Schmeichel's departure to Leicester and the failure of a loan move for Fulham's David Stockdale.
> 
> http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...-offer-for-150k-rated-star-article776173.html_
> 
> 8*D


Makes me feel sorry for Everton and their fans.

Cazorla & Toulalan are both top drawer. Could have done with Toulalan here...

http://le-grove.co.uk/2011/07/26/lansbury-eboue-and-jet-youre-fired-id-have-mario-new-signing-canned-for-emirates/

Why Lansbury may be off is beyond me. He has a lot of potential.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> It's not that they're poor, but more that their owner is a total cunt who doesn't give them anything to spend.
> 
> Moyes is surely going to crack the shits soon.


Half correct statement, he's a total cunt who doesn't give us anything to spend, but at the same time we are poor. My love for Everton goes hand in hand for my hatred of Everton.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Well, either way, dicks to you.

Apparently both teenagers who have been on trial with us (Marco Bueno and NACHO) will be signing deals after impressing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> Well, either way, dicks to you.
> 
> Apparently both teenagers who have been on trial with us (Marco Bueno and NACHO) will be signing deals after impressing.


It's secretly...... NACHO NOVO.


http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/13432

Pretty interesting. Liverpool are the only team that have clearly improved in quality by additions. I'm hoping in the next 2 weeks that Europe starts spending to start knocking the dominos over.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

"If they can get Schneider I will be concerned. But as I write they haven’t."


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Makes me feel sorry for Everton and their fans.
> 
> Cazorla & Toulalan are both top drawer. Could have done with Toulalan here...
> 
> http://le-grove.co.uk/2011/07/26/lansbury-eboue-and-jet-youre-fired-id-have-mario-new-signing-canned-for-emirates/
> 
> Why Lansbury may be off is beyond me. He has a lot of potential.


Has potential but not Top 4 CM standard. I can see Lansbury being the Darren Huckerby of this generation.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Looks like Malaga are gonna be a defo on FM2012 for me, they're signing some quality.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Gunner14 said:


> Has potential but not Top 4 CM standard. I can see Lansbury being the Darren Huckerby of this generation.


Not first team for sure but he could be a drastic improvement over Denilson as a squad player. He could fill in for the first team in less important cup games. I really could see him developing into the type of player we really need.


@Renegade, yeah Malaga are a given for me on FM :yum:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aguero deal is almost done, apparently...

It's going to be a terror with him and Tevez up front.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Razor King said:


> Aguero deal is almost done, apparently...
> 
> It's going to be a terror with him and Dzeko up front.


Fixed it for you 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Your all forgetting out SUPER MARIO!


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Lansbury should be a squad player id prefer him over the likes of Deni and Diaby. Hes a local lad as well which means he cares for the club which we need at the moment.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Overrated said:


> Lansbury should be a squad player id prefer him over the likes of Deni and Diaby. Hes a local lad as well which means he cares for the club which we need at the moment.


Bit of a pretty silly statement. Local means you care?? Not really true though is it. Burnden Park before they moved was practically at the end of my road and if Bolton went bust tomorrow i wouldnt bat an eyelid. Just because your local does not mean you care.

also im pretty sure he grew up a West Ham fan. but i agree he could have been kept he's a better goalkeeper than Almunia if nothing else.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

its not silly tho is it. Hes grown up around Arsenal so he is going to care more about the club than some foreign player who will look to leave as soon as things go pear shaped. http://ht.ly/1dYny2 good read on why he should stay as well.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

According to David Gill, we still want another player (as expected).



> Manchester United chief executive David Gill has confirmed the club are looking to bring in one more 'world-class' player this summer.
> 
> The Red Devils have already been very active in the transfer market, signing goalkeeper David De Gea to replace Edwin van der Sar and also adding England winger Ashley Young and Under-21 international Phil Jones.
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson has admitted there are unlikely to be further new faces before the Community Shield at Wembley on 14th August, and Gill confirmed that any arrival will not be occurring in the coming days.
> 
> But the Old Trafford supremo has moved to reassure supporters that the Premier League champions will continue to be active until the window closes at the end of next month.
> 
> "Edwin made it known that last season would be his last so we had planned for a new goalkeeper well in advance. With the others, the opportunities came along and we were comfortable with that," he told MUTV.


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7063118,00.html


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Overrated said:


> its not silly tho is it. *Hes grown up around Arsenal so he is going to care more about the club than some foreign player who will look to leave as soon as things go pear shaped. * http://ht.ly/1dYny2 good read on why he should stay as well.


Like Ashley Cole?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Marca are claiming Mata is close to joining arsenal


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



EFC Bronco said:


> Half correct statement, he's a total cunt who doesn't give us anything to spend, but at the same time we are poor. My love for Everton goes hand in hand for my hatred of Everton.


At least you guys aren't relegation dogfighters anymore like in the pre-Moyes era, thats a positive.



united_07 said:


> Marca are claiming Mata is close to joining arsenal


Real Madrid's fan magazine stirring shit again.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I guess Jobbed Out despises the idea of Mata leaving Valencia?

Anyway, great signing if it does go through.

Denilson says Cesc is staying or something or other.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Marca rumour is bullshit, as always.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wouldn't be surprised at all if we had put a bid in.

Losing a LOT of players at the minute at youth level and senior level that need replacing as even last season we were turning to unproven talent with a biiger squad.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aguero's in Manchester for his medical.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I fucking hate Citeh so much. Can't wait for FFP to come in, if it will fix anything... 
200,000 a week. No-one can compete in Europe.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> I guess Jobbed Out despises the idea of Mata leaving Valencia?


About as much as you love the idea..:side: 

Actually, I'm mostly loling at how many transfer stories there have been about him, while for the most part the club and Mata have been quiet. That's to be expected during the transfer windows though, fun to see the amount of stories with no facts.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

City are cunts. Can't wait until the Sheik gets bored and fucks off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^that

i've been busy lately, any decent news?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Okay, I'll bite:



King Kenny said:


> i've been busy lately, any decent news?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> ^that
> 
> i've been busy lately, any decent news?


Man United signed Karl Henry to replace Scholes.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

No, transfers are going to be kinda slow for another couple weeks.

Valencia have said a couple things and Mata said he is ok with staying at Valencia, but I still would have thought he would move for 20-25 million for sure.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Ok, Xavi is just trolling now :lmao

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11827_7063300,00.html

I am happy City have bought Aguero. It will strengthen them, which isn't exactly good for their rivals, but at the same time, I'm glad KUN is going to be playing in our league.

But saying that, I do like Atletico and I am a bit sad that El Kun y Diegol partnership is no more.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Xavi is desperate now. Been doing it for 3 years, have a little respect at least.

I would rather play against Aguero than Tevez for sure but Kun is still pretty terrifying. I hope their season collapses due to the ridiculous amount of egos they have there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Would love to see Super Mario demand to be given a spot in the starting lineup over Tevez (provided he stays, however unlikely it may be now the Aguero deal is just about done) and Aguero.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

KUN AGUEEEROOOO

love the jelly coming in this thread


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Genuinely gutted that City have Aguero.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Depends how long it take aguero to adapt to the premier league and if city lose Tevez


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Walcott having scans on an recurring ankle injury. 

Injury woes starting already.


Arsenal linked with BIGLIA from Anderlechy for 6 mil.


Liverpool linked with Cahill.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

END THE CESC SAGA DAMNIT! I'm getting sick of it. Just tell Barca to fuck off for anything less than 40 million. Ugh... This is getting ridiculous.

PS: Xavi needs to get a life during the off season. :side:




Stringer said:


> Fixed it for you 8*D


I believe it will be Aguero-Tevez-Dzeko because Tevez seems to be stuck for another 6 months at least. Unless Inter or Real do something...

Mancini playing 3 forwards would be :shocked:

City can be a legitimate threat in the CL now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11679_7064050,00.html

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao

if true (doubt it), how shit would you feel as the guy making the offer.

we're prepared to offer you 80 mil for hulk

pfft, is that all?

lolwat.

AGUERO


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Good on Porto, I say.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i call bullshit on that. 80 mil for HULK. first of all no one is that dumb, nor would Porto not even negotiate.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm hearing rumours that the mystery club was Everton.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Just an agent talking crap. Hulk isn't even a 30M player let alone 80M.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Bananas said:


> Just an agent talking crap. Hulk isn't even a 30M player let alone 80M.


If Carroll.....yadda yadda yadda, you know the drill.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

This thread seems very Seinfeld centric at the moment.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Razor King said:


> END THE CESC SAGA DAMNIT! I'm getting sick of it. Just tell Barca to fuck off for anything less than 40 million. Ugh... This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> PS: Xavi needs to get a life during the off season. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it will be Aguero-Tevez-Dzeko because Tevez seems to be stuck for another 6 months at least. Unless Inter or Real do something...
> 
> Mancini playing 3 forwards would be :shocked:
> 
> City can be a legitimate threat in the CL now.


If there is a manager who could have Dzeko, Tevez & Aguero up front and STILL play defensive, it's Mancini.

I'm desperate for Tevez to leave.



BkB Hulk said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11679_7064050,00.html
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


BULLSHIT :lmao



Rush said:


> i call bullshit on that. 80 mil for HULK. first of all no one is that dumb, nor would Porto not even negotiate.


Porto doesn't even need Hulk to be successful, they would take an offer of anything close to 50 million for sure.



Bananas said:


> Just an agent talking crap. Hulk isn't even a 30M player let alone 80M.


25 million is about right.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

what, so he doesnt rape and pillage your awful defence


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sadly enough, I actually know which episode that 'no' gif is from. The very first episode of the series unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> what, so he doesnt rape and pillage your awful defence


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

/insert3rdplacepichere

/insertfacuppichere

/insertbaretrophycabinetherelolarsenal


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Apparently Sebastien Frey could be joining Genoa. Be a great signing for them if so, how could Mihajlovic be so stupid as to think Boruc or Neto are better keepers?

Also, if Aguero joins City, I'll start getting worried. He'll be a great signing for them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aguero is essentially a done deal. Great signing for City and I'm envious on that For sure. The thought of maybe him Teve and Dkezo up front on full form is quite scary.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

That's why I'm hoping Tevez leaves and Dzeko continues being Dzeko, even if he is adjusting.

Probably the only game where I will want United to win. I'm going to love it every time they get beat now.

Although with the way they play they're better off putting Kompany & Kolo up front.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

the jelly is overwhelming


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

It will all be alright when everyone puts them in their place next season 8*D

Marked for Fergie saying they need to keep the noisy neighbours quiet again, dismissing them :lmao

http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-news/football/premier-league/transfer-rumours/9337/3/chelsea-make-improved-bid-belgian-sensation-lukaku

11 million higher than we want to go. Chelsea getting him then. Big money.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Hope it's true. £20m is a lot, but if (and it is still a big if) he turns out to be a top player, it'll look like nothing, as strikers are so expensive now.

Just got to make sure we nurture him well. But he has all the abilities to be a leading striker at a top club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

lukaku will be alright. drogba needs to stay to help him develop, and leave at the same time 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> lukaku will be alright. drogba needs to stay to help him develop, and leave at the same time 8*D


Put in your place when you don't win the CL or PL, as legions of your fans think you will.


Lukaku will do well at Chelsea, although he would be first team for us within 2 years due to us being able to give him more game time.


Why is Frey going to Genoa? Why aren't we signing players who are going for nothing in today's market terms?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

and im sure there are legions of arsenal fans that think they will win the pl & cl.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The majority of our fans are panicking that we won't be finishing top 4, and blaming everything on Le Boss and believing all the media cliches that we're in a crisis. Silly fans.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

in the end it doesnt matter what other fans think. i think we will challenge for the pl and make the quarters of the champions league.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

It's really hard to make predictions atm but I have a feeling atm it will be 3rd place for the PL and last 16 for the CL. Citeh may find it more demanding after having a full season of PL games, although I would just swap the entire squad out for CC games and play half a first team in the FA Cup if they truly want to compete for the CL & PL.

Going off CURRENT additions:

1. United
2. Citeh
3. Chelsea
4. Arsenal
5. Liverpool
6. Tottenham

That will probably all change come the end of August though probably.

Arsenal just have to win a trophy next season.


I know this is in the transfer thread :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

wait, got mixed up. i meant the 16 for champions league.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The quality in that top 6 is just ridiculous. Nothing in Europe comes close.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> It's really hard to make predictions atm but I have a feeling atm it will be 3rd place for the PL and last 16 for the CL.





Kiz said:


> wait, got mixed up. i meant the 16 for champions league.


As long as both clubs avoid Barca or Madrid, they'll get to the quarter finals. May have to avoid Bayern and Inter as well. Depends how well both teams bounce back from shit seasons.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

City are obviously going to challenge. They're the same as Chelsea a few years back. If they don't challenge for the league this year after all the money they've invested and the players they have, then the management and players need shooting.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

shit. KUN?

very jelly. Kun + Silva ... boss.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> It's really hard to make predictions atm but I have a feeling atm it will be 3rd place for the PL and last 16 for the CL. Citeh may find it more demanding after having a full season of PL games, although I would just swap the entire squad out for CC games and play half a first team in the FA Cup if they truly want to compete for the CL & PL.
> 
> Going off CURRENT additions:
> 
> 1. United
> 2. Citeh
> 3. Chelsea
> 4. Liverpool
> 5. Arsenal
> 6. Tottenham
> 
> That will probably all change come the end of August though probably.
> 
> Arsenal just have to win a trophy next season.
> 
> 
> I know this is in the transfer thread :side:


Fixed that league standings for ya :side: 

This year is defo gonna be tight though. Still kinda hoping Arsenal sell Nasri & Fab since Wegner probably won't spend the money to replace them which just makes our chance at champions league football even better but who knows if Nasri & Fab stay its anyones to get. Just can defo see next season being much tighter at the top than last year. 

As for City I don't see why they can't make at least Quaters. Granted depends who they got but they have enough quality there to make it through.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Citeh just have too big of a squad to cope with. It's ridiculous. NO team in Europe can compete with Citeh in wages and transfer fees. They will end up with egg on their face in the end, no team can have a bench of world class players. Top players come with big egos and players aren't going to be happy sitting on the bench, regardless of wages. +this is probably the last summer that they can spend a lot with FFP rules coming in.

+if Cesc & Nasri are sold without a huge player coming in then that's just not acceptable. Wilshere & Ramsey are two of the brightest players in Europe, yes, but we need an established player.

+if Arsenal get out of this qualifier and avoid Barca then we can go pretty far. Wouldn't mind a replay of last years second leg with some fit players this time 



Hernandez suffered a concussion in training and spent the night in hospital. 

OUT FOR THE SEASON 8*D

:side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7064329,00.html

Hmmm... Why would we spend £35m on Pastore, but reluctant to go over £30m for Modric? I feel it's more bullshit from Zamparini.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I would have Modric over Pastore any day, especially for Chelsea. With a few more additions and Modric they look strong. As much as I hate them I don't mind them winning the PL as much as United.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/football/view/203211/Juan-Mata-nears-Arsenal-switch/

Mata to sign within 24 hours 

I always get excited with these rumours, but Ill believe it when it is on Arsenal.com

I wanna see him when I go to the Emirates Cup this weekend lol


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I wish that was true.

HOWEVER, it looks like the Daily Star are just recycling the Marca story. £13 million too :lmao I won't recover if we sign him for that and Liverpool have signed DOWNING for 20 million.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Juan Mata has changed his twitter picture, to him waving bye to the fans

http://twitter.com/#!/juanmata10


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wait. So let me get this straight. 

Valencia say that 1) they wont sell him & 2) if they did it would be for £20-25m 

Arsenal go in with £13m and they get him? 

Yeah Imma wait till I see it on Arsenal.com or something before I believe it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

OHPLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASE.

IF, and I mean IF because I'm very skeptical, Mata transfers.....does this mean that Nasri will be sold?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^Probably, although if he sees quality players coming in then he may be persuaded to sign a new contract. Or he might just want some cash and go to Citeh for 25-30 million. Win-win for us.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm not sure Citeh will still want Nasri after signing KUN.

Even though they're a bit different, not sure how they're going to play all these guys.

Unless they sell off Tevez or Milner. Then yeah, they'd probably take Nasri in.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'm not sure Citeh will still want Nasri after signing KUN.
> 
> Even though they're a bit different, not sure how they're going to play all these guys.
> 
> Unless they sell off Tevez or Milner. Then yeah, they'd probably take Nasri in.


They could include a player in the deal. Citeh can't have everyone, your right.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

okay, what is this shit about Tevez for Sneijder???

Ridiculous. If they go from Barry to Sneijder, I'd have on qualms about stating them as the best team in England, and the 3rd best team in the World.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

United would still be the 2nd/3rd with Real. United don't have half the squad Citeh do but just having big names doesn't mean a great team. They would be 2nd in having the most top players in one team, but not overall.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If Your basing it off actual squad talent 

Real 
Barca
City
Man U 

On everything including teamwork. As of right now 

Barca
Man U 
Real
City

If city can blend in straight in straight away then arguably they could be the 3rd best team in the world but I just reckon Barca & Man U right now just have the edge over everyone in the world.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.footybunker.com/arsenal-and-liverpool-fc-to-re-consider-options-on-french-playmaker/8501

Worth of posting for the mighty.......... MARVIN MARTIN


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/27/christopher-samba-champions-league-arsenal

Come and get me plea really. Hmmm...


http://www.footie-online.co.uk/2011/07/wenger-to-approach-lille-for-hazard/3248/

Obvious unreliable source but Wenger is clearly desperate to land Hazard for us. I thought it might have happened last season.


http://football-talk.co.uk/32232/bright-future-emirates/

Not a bad article.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/27/uefa-champions-league-european-revolt

Very, very interesting.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If Your basing it off actual squad talent
> 
> Real
> Barca
> City
> Man U
> 
> On everything including teamwork. As of right now
> 
> Barca
> Man U
> Real
> City
> 
> If city can blend in straight in straight away then arguably they could be the 3rd best team in the world but I just reckon Barca & Man U right now just have the edge over everyone in the world.


HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY!

There is no way City are above us yet. Let's see how they live upto the pressure after the first few games.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

A knew a chelsea guy would say something :side: 

Pretty much did that simply based on the Euro champs and the other teams mentioned (city, Man U & Real). Taking chelsea into account too

Talent - Real, Barca, City, Chelsea, Man U 

Overall (As of right now) - Barca, Man U, Real, Chelsea, City


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We all know Usmanov would leave Europe in our dust 8*D

Noises Mata's representatives are in London. YES PLZ.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I don't think Man City will get close to Man U as far as the league goes. Chelsea are the only team with a chance of stopping them, and even that is a slim chance, at least the way I see it. I'm not being biased either, I'd rather Man City or Chelsea won the league than Man Utd.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm sure 50% city transfer antics are to piss off rivals. That said, their squad should easily challenge for the title. Their front-line looks close to unstoppable.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> I'm sure 50% city transfer antics are to piss off rivals. That said, their squad should easily challenge for the title. Their front-line looks close to unstoppable.


It's a shame Mancini only cares about his defence then. With a more risky manager I would probably see them pushing for the title along with Chelsea.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Being a Liverpool fan is so fucking frustrating.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If Man City don't challenge or come close to winning the League this season, it's going to be a travesty. How could a team NOT win with the squad they have? Only if the manager decides to fuck it up...


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



CC91 said:


> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/football/view/203211/Juan-Mata-nears-Arsenal-switch/
> 
> Mata to sign within 24 hours
> 
> I always get excited with these rumours, but Ill believe it when it is on Arsenal.com
> 
> I wanna see him when I go to the Emirates Cup this weekend lol





> Fearing a slow news day on Tuesday, Madrid daily Marca decided to event some news, saying that Valencia midfielder Juan Mata was on the verge of a move to Arsenal for €20 million.
> 
> Well, to set the record straight (again), technical secretary Braulio Vázquez came out on Wednesday morning to rubbish the rumors.
> 
> When asked if VCF have received any offers for Mata, Braulio said, "As of today, there is nothing."
> 
> And even if Mata were to leave, Braulio made it clear that he would be replaced, "No only with Mata, but with anyone, but I think and I hope he won't leave. We are prepared for any possibility, but I hope he won't go."


http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/inde...-again-there-are-no-offers-for-Juan-Mata.html

Along with a picture of him IN AUSTRIA:












Stringer said:


> I wish that was true.
> 
> HOWEVER, it looks like the Daily Star are just recycling the Marca story. £13 million too :lmao I won't recover if we sign him for that and Liverpool have signed DOWNING for 20 million.


Correct, he has a 25M release clause so Valencia would be crazy to let him go for less than that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

fucking papers.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

STRINGER believed it. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i say we offer the 25 mil and smack arsene with sheik's dick.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

aquilani saga continues, although no quotes

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7064907,00.html?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Spearing rejected the Wolves loan move too. I'm happy with that, considering he's the best option to fill the DM slot if Lucas isn't playing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'd still like a new left back, new centre back and maybe another backup striker. 

(offloads too plz)


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I don't know why he doesn't get another chance to play in the Premiership, I think Aquilani would do alright after a couple of seasons.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'd love him to stay, and I think he still is staying. Just a lot of noise at the moment along with the agent. But at this time with the amount of midfielders we have there, I can see one of Aquilani or Meireles going (even though I'd hate that. I wish Poulson would fuck off.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aquilani probably has to go just because I can't see him fitting into the team or even being on the bench with the players that would probably fit us better (or younger guys that Kenny wants to get time into) coming first. Cole and Poulsen need to go too with the number of midfielders we have.



King Kenny said:


> I'd still like a new left back, new centre back and maybe another backup striker.
> 
> (offloads too plz)


A new LB and a backup striker are both needed, especially if Pacheco goes on loan, because Ngog should be sold. Not sure if I'd rather us wait another year for a CB and take the chance that we get into the CL so we can make a big play for a guy like Sakho or not.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Are you staying awake for the game (4am), or getting some sleep?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I have the day off tomorrow, so I'll probably just stay up until it's on and play FM or something. Is it on Foxtel or do we have to stream?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm staying up, and I'll just sleep tomorrow. 

We'll have to stream.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

What is this shit? Didn't Chelsea vs. Malaysia make it onto TV? Seriously disappointed in Foxtel right about now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Reports are half and half on the Mata deal. Some still running Marca's story, and some running 17.5 million for him. Plenty of time for him to join, of course Valencia aren't going to say, "yes he is happy to stay". Wenger said that about Nasri and Cesc, whereas I'm sure both wouldn't mind staying they wouldn't be happy with it. Still very sceptical on the deal but it certainly seems a real possibility.

Benzema linked, AGAIN.

Cahill linked, AGAIN. Madrid bid for Tevez, we buy Benzema, and sell Vela and Bendtner. PLZ.

@BULK - you're lucky you get pre-season games on tv. I have to stream everything apart from Sky Sports or BBC or ITV. I don't get ESPN either.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

yeah, unsure. plus because it's in Turkey that might be another reason why it isn't on TV?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

What were your guy's opinions when WOY was buying all this shit last season?

My bro is one of those "my club can do no wrong" people and thought POULSEN was a good replacement for MASCHERANO.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

your brother is a liverpool fan? if he thought that he's not very intelligent


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> your brother is a liverpool fan? if he thought that he's not very intelligent


He seems to know a lot about the club and watches every single minute they play but he was obviously deluded by the decline in the club.

He now thinks Poulsen is absolute shit, obviously. Liverpool fans :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i said way before uncle woy tookover that shit was going to change...in a bad way.

anyway...TWITTER

rorysmith_tel Rory Smith 
As far as I know, Godin and Alvaro Pereira are both possible #LFC targets. Both expensive: £13m/£17m.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Poulson did have a buzz around him before he signed for Liverpool to be fair, if I remember rightly.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

the buzz was everyone else laughing at us probaly

@BULK - http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=122559&part=sports


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Mata's agent met with Arsenal yesterday. Valencia are saying the exact same stuff they said when Villa and Silva left.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Poulson did have a buzz around him before he signed for Liverpool to be fair, if I remember rightly.


Not a big buzz but people thought he could be a decent signging, Me Included. Oh ho wrong was I.

Still don't believe the whole Mata stuff just yet. Why would Valencia slap a £20-25m price tag on him and then sell him for less than £18m? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Reports are half and half on the Mata deal. Some still running Marca's story, and some running 17.5 million for him. Plenty of time for him to join, of course Valencia aren't going to say, "yes he is happy to stay". Wenger said that about Nasri and Cesc, whereas I'm sure both wouldn't mind staying they wouldn't be happy with it. Still very sceptical on the deal but it certainly seems a real possibility.
> 
> Benzema linked, AGAIN.
> 
> Cahill linked, AGAIN. Madrid bid for Tevez, we buy Benzema, and sell Vela and Bendtner. PLZ.
> 
> @BULK - you're lucky you get pre-season games on tv. I have to stream everything apart from Sky Sports or BBC or ITV. I don't get ESPN either.


But they're not Liverpool games. Fuck Chelsea, fuck Villa and fuck Blackburn. 



King Kenny said:


> the buzz was everyone else laughing at us probaly
> 
> @BULK - http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=122559&part=sports


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.footybunker.com/arsenal-will-offer-striker-as-part-exchange-for-central-defender/8518

Shame it's for Jags. Would reluctantly do it for Cahill, but I guess they're all better than SQUILACCI. FOOTYBUNKER though...

Still praying for Sakho.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Jagielka is a far better defender than Gary Cahill, that's not me being blinkered either, he was miles better than Lescott when they both played together, and Lescott was £24 million.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*






45 mil people.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I suppose it would be a good deal if Bendtner was valued at 8 million knocking the price down to 12 mil. Jags would give us 4 years at the top level, I wouldn't feel comfortable spending 20 million on a 28 year old on our budget.


@Bulk - oh my god. SENSASIONAL, FANTASTICO. Says it all. Messi couldn't pull that off. Flamengo though.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



> rorysmith_tel Rory Smith
> As far as I know, Godin and Alvaro Pereira are both possible #LFC targets. Both expensive: £13m/£17m.


Both quality players. Compared to the 20M spent on Downing and Henderson, those prices are bargains too. Particularly for Godin. I've always been a big fan of his. He does have a bit of a problem staying fit over the course of a season though.

I've seen the highlights of that Flamengo v Santos game. What a game it was. I'm also a huge fan of Neymar, and think he's probably worth 45M.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

dear lord


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> I suppose it would be a good deal if Bendtner was valued at 8 million knocking the price down to 12 mil. Jags would give us 4 years at the top level, I wouldn't feel comfortable spending 20 million on a 28 year old on our budget.
> 
> 
> @Bulk - oh my god. SENSASIONAL, FANTASTICO. Says it all. Messi couldn't pull that off. Flamengo though.


so you want to pay 4 mil more and bendtner? that article is saying 8 mil plus bendtner


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sheikh better get the bentley ready.

@Kiz, Jags is never going for 8 million, and Bendtner isn't a 12 million player at the moment. I believe that deal could be done, but not on those terms.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I suppose we could do worse than 8M + Bendtner for Jagielka. If the idea is that Bendtner is worth 12M and Jagielka 20M, both players are getting considerably overvalued, but it doesn't matter too much at the end of the day as the deal would be the same if it was Bendtner at 6M and Jagielka at 14M.

I know Jagielka is quality, but I do worry slightly that given he's never been the quickest player about, and he's just come off an injury, and he's 29, not to mention he's not the tallest either, he's not going to be much good at fending off counter-attacks, so we're still going to have the same weaknesses as before.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ Agreed. We need someone who can head the ball out of the box from set pieces, and we need a little pace too.

http://football-talk.co.uk/32431/arsenal-transfer-news-8m-bid-reported-south-american-linked/

8 million for a 16 year old?


Feyenoord want to hold on to Ryo next season.



http://gunnersforever.com/transfer-updates-new-details-on-mata-deal-thoughts-on-pereira-link/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=transfer-updates-new-details-on-mata-deal-thoughts-on-pereira-link

Pereira linked with us.


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7064995,00.html

Milan shoot down every big rumour. SONNED.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BkB Hulk said:


> 45 mil people.







48 million dollar player.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Jags is a more complete player then Cahill. Everton quite rightly should demand 20 mill in today's marketplace. He's far ahead of most of his fellow English compatriots. Not sure its wise of Moyes getting Bendtner in exchange, although he did get Jo to play semi-alrite so you never know..


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

http://www.adifferentleague.co.uk/p6_1_8620_liverpool-news-lucas-could-be-sold-pacheco-eyes-exit-suarez-wants-trophies.html

:lmao Lucas may be leaving.


Bendtner will do very well playing regularly at Everton.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

JO is the best player in the world, not surprised he played well here 8*D

I'm not sure about Bendtner, he can fuck the whole "Best in the world" bullshit off for a start, but if he got a regular run in the side with BAINES feeding him from the left, he'd do well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> http://www.adifferentleague.co.uk/p6_1_8620_liverpool-news-lucas-could-be-sold-pacheco-eyes-exit-suarez-wants-trophies.html
> 
> :lmao Lucas may be leaving.
> 
> 
> Bendtner will do very well playing regularly at Everton.


Lucas already hit out at that report and called it bullshit earlier this week.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

KING LOUIS/BEST IN THE WORLD would be a decent pairing


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Getting some puns already from the media.

It's only a Mata of time before Arsenal Juan more player.


Puns 8*D


Balague - "It is false that the family of Juan Mata (his dad is agent) has travelled to London to talk to English clubs"

:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Juan Mata and his dad Juan Mata


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Telegraph journo reported Mata's agent met with us YESTERDAY.

Arshavin may be leaving for 16 MILLION to Gala.

fucking media.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> KING LOUIS/*BEST IN THE WORLD* would be a decent pairing


cm punk plays football now too?

stringer - why do you continue to post bullshit when you know full well that is what it is, bullshit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

sry, forgot i can't post transfer rumours in this thread.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

all the sites you've been posting recently, you made clear were rubbish and bullshit..but now you're treating them as if their now a reliable source. i just find it odd.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Its not bullshit tho. He was spotted yesterday and met with Arsenal officials. Bendtner plus 8m for jags is not worth it. He will be 29? in a month and is injury prone plus hes not the sort of CB we need at the moment. I think the deal is horseshit anyway as sporting lisbon are close on a deal for Bendtner and according to a portugese newspaper he will be unveiled on saturday.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



King Kenny said:


> all the sites you've been posting recently, you made clear were rubbish and bullshit..but now you're treating them as if their now a reliable source. i just find it odd.


I post the deals that LOOK like they could possible happen, or are just laughable. +there are certain sites that pop onto goonernews ehich just feeds the latest stories from blogs etc. Even if it does break on some shit website, some deals look like they could come off as they have been linked since last season.

I've never said something looks reliable unless it comes from a reliable journo or it's breaking news on SSN.

I'm 65-35 on the Mata deal. 65% that it is just the Marca story being replicated, but some reliable journos have come out and said that officials have come out here to negotiate the deal. How was he spotted? Isn't he in Austria?

Bendtner, I'm happy wherever he goes. Jags wouldn't be too bad if he is one of a few options. It's difficult choosing between him, Cahill & Samba though. It's strange that Sakho hasn't been linked at all, he is a typical Wenger signing and he knows we need at least another top defender for sure.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

sorry "he" is mata's agent  His agent met with Arsenal yesterday. 

http://twitpic.com/5x4p9h Bendtner in portugal apparently.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yeah, noises agents came yesterday, but others saying they haven't come.

Bendtner looking like a boss, as usual.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Rumors of a 13m bid for Jags as well. Id rather have Cahill personally even if we have to stump up 16-17m.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Where's the report that said Mata's agent/father was spotted in London? Please not from CaughtOffside or anything like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

probably an arsenal blog


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I know the Daily Fail ran Marca's story from yesterday as it was on the bbc rumours page, I don't remember any stories about a meeting though. In contrast from the Madrid/Barca interest last season his agent/father has been quiet, he was fairly vocal about Juanito (Juan jr) going to another Spanish club last year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Mata's father and agent, Juan Mata Senior, said: "Juan is a wanted man in England. A number of clubs are after him but he will want to play in the Champions League. I am sure he will do well in England."

Telegraph reported the meeting yesterday.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

amusing how every site is shit and the rumours aren't to be believed when the players you want are linked to other clubs but when thy're linked your club then they're reliable 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ when did I say that. the telegraph is unreliable? people were taking that and the guardian's words as the gospel a few weeks ago when they're targets were linked... the irony.

you could look through all my posts on mata and see i have never once called anything i once called unreliable now "reliabe".

bullshit.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The Telegraph and The times were both reporting Mata stuff. They are both reliable.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Valencian Sports daily Superdeporte has a story on Arsenal:



> El entrenador del Arsenal, el francés Arsene Wenger, ha asegurado que "luchará" tanto como pueda para mantener en el club londinense al español Cesc Fábregasy al francés Samir Nasri. Ambos centrocampistas ha sido vinculados con posibles traspasos durante el mercado de verano y en el caso del jugador internacional español no cesan las constantes especulaciones de que se marchará al Barcelona.


"The Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has said that he will "fight" as much as possible to keep Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri at the London club. Both midfielders have been linked with possible transfers during the summer market and for the Spanish international player not stop the constant speculation that he will leave Barcelona."

http://www.superdeporte.es/futbol/2011/07/08/wenger-luchara-retener-cesc-nasri/132999.html

- Counter trolling I'd say.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Would believe it if it was Sky Sports. Still, I'm sure we won't be getting him this window. Whether you lot do or not, I'm not sure.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sky Sports were claiming City were just about to sign Nasri around 3-4 weeks ago. Even had their little reporter outside the ground waiting. I don't think SSN are nearly as reliable as they used to be.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

_Leicester have signed Manchester City midfielder Michael Johnson on a season-long loan.

As exclusively revealed by skysports.com earlier this week, Leicester have beaten off competition from the likes of Wolves and Leeds to land Johnson.

Johnson has seen his progress at City interrupted by a series of injuries over the last couple of seasons and he was keen to move on in search of regular first-team football.

Eriksson, who gave Johnson his break in the City first team during his time in charge of the Manchester club, is delighted to bring the player to his Championship hopefuls.
Great talent

"Michael was a great talent when I worked with him at Manchester City. He is a mobile midfielder, who can run, pass, shoot and tackle," said Eriksson.

"His talent should have seen that he became a regular for England, but injuries have prevented that, which is a shame for him.

"However, I am convinced that Michael will be an asset for us this season and will put his injuries behind him. He has great character and I know that he is going to work hard for us and play well."

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_7065441,00.html_

Should be a good signing for them this season if he can stay fit (big if). Sven seems to be putting together quite a squad for the Championship.

_Alberto Aquilani's agent insists there is still a '50 per cent chance' of the midfielder leaving Liverpool for Fiorentina this summer, despite reports that the proposed move has fallen through.

Talks over a potential switch were thought to have collapsed after the Italy international said he would prefer a permanent move rather than a loan deal and Fiorentina were unwilling to meet the Reds' asking price.

Aquilani's agent, Franco Zavaglia, says the 27-year-old, who spent last season back in his homeland on loan at Juventus, does not want to be loaned out only to face the same situation of negotiating his future again next summer.

And Zavaglia claims the Viola are still weighing up whether to sign the former Roma man on a permanent contract.
Solution

"As Alberto doesn't yet fall in the plans of Liverpool, we want to find a solution so that next year the current situation will not reoccur again," he told Sportitalia.

"The player wants to come to Italy on a definite transfer.

"I met (Fiorentina's sporting director, Pantaleo) Corvino, and the club must think about it. It's a difficult deal, but let's see.

"There is a 50 per cent chance that my client will transfer to Florence. Last year in August there was 'magic', let's see if this year will be the same, there is still time."

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12874_7065410,00.html_

Really wish this guy would just shut the fuck up until a deal is done.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> Sky Sports were claiming City were just about to sign Nasri around 3-4 weeks ago. Even had their little reporter outside the ground waiting. I don't think SSN are nearly as reliable as they used to be.


They still seem reliable on the whole, but they definitely have gone down a lot. 



Aquilani has been trolling since he joined Liverpool, pretty funny.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

wouldnt not be shocked if that loan deal contained a permanent fee. was signed before the cash, so he wont get a game in city's first team, just isnt good enough.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ Agreed.

Leicester are going to boss the championship so hard next season it's going to be ridiculous.

Still hoping Leeds will get a glimmer of 6th...


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7065349,00.html

Think this may be the lad we were interested in for big money in January. It seems another top young player is on his hitlist too.


Kyle Bartley being offered a new contract and a loan spell at a PL club. That will do him the world of good, high hopes for him.


http://arsenalinsider.com/arsenal-news/2666-henry-i-had-an-amazing-relationship-with-arsenal

Can't wait to see the king back at the grove on the weekend 


Samba wrecked the Sun on Twitter which was pretty funny.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Leicester are pissing me off with their squad recruitment. Michael Johnson looked a class act before his injuries and drunken behavior took over. If he's fully fit, he'll dominate in the championship.


Wish we signed him tbh, would've been a perfect fit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^ What team do you support?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

The Whites. It should've been easy to hijack MJ move considering he's a fellow LUFC supporter.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

(Y) Nice. Leeds United is my second club more or less. Dad always supported them, as he used to live there as a kid.

Great club.

Anyone think De Rossi really might be on his way out of Roma this time? I think his contract runs out in January.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

yes. we have been strongly linked as i said a week or so ago and you said it was laughable and he wouldnt leave roma.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Leicester are recruiting well, if they don't make the Prem after this season, hell may freeze over.

Also can't see De Rossi leaving Roma. He loves the club and has never said he wants to leave, plus the owners have said he's not for sale and they're not talking to anyone about him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I laughed at the idea of Citeh getting him, which isn't happening. Strongly linked? EVERY player is linked with Citeh if there is the smallest hint of someone leaving.

+I didn't know he didn't have that long left on his contract.



Not sure if SSN are bandwagoning but they say that Arsenal have started negotiating with Valencia over Mata, and that the proposed offer is 13.5 million.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

*



benlyt Ben Lyttleton
by rorysmith_tel
And there goes Javier Pastore, stealing my thunder. Set to sign for PSG tonight for €45m via @cyrilolives. Wow

SkyGraemeBailey Graeme Bailey
Wow, some French reports claiming PSG could announce triple signing of Sissoko, Sirigu and Pastore tonight! Total cost would be around €55m

Click to expand...

*Oh shit. PSG aren't fucking about.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

OH SHIT. Shit just got real.

Malaga, PSG & Citeh looking to be big players in Europe in the future. Just seen Pastore's statistics for last season and the second half of the season was so poor for him, nowhere near his proposed value.


Bendtner all but sealed 9 million pound mvoe to Sporting Lisbon. Trending on Twitter.


"Arsenal NEVER lost a competitive game when @Cesc4official has scored since 2003-2011."

Wut? That isn't true is it? Wow. Amazing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> I laughed at the idea of Citeh getting him, which isn't happening. Strongly linked? EVERY player is linked with Citeh if there is the smallest hint of someone leaving.
> 
> +I didn't know he didn't have that long left on his contract.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not sure if SSN are bandwagoning but they say that Arsenal have started negotiating with Valencia over Mata, and that the proposed offer is 13.5 million*.






> Valencia sporting director Braulio Vazquez claims the club are yet to receive any offers for reported Arsenal target Juan Mata.
> 
> The Gunners are thought to have stepped up their pursuit of Mataafter holding talks over the sought-after Spain winger.
> 
> But Vazquez insists there has been no approach for the 23-year-old, who has also been linked with Tottenham, Liverpool and Chelsea.
> He told Superdeporte: "I hope that he [Mata] will stay with Valenciaand I think he'll do just that. We have not received any offers for him so far.
> 
> "However, we have a back-up plan in case he leaves.
> 
> "That's not just the case for Juan though. We have a plan like that for every player. We have to be prepared if something happens.
> 
> "Juan is very calm and doesn't get carried away. Of course, the rumours don't go unnoticed, but there is absolutely no doubt about his commitment to Valencia."


That's the only story I see on SSN. Unless it was on the TV or something and not been put on the site yet.

Europe is going to be shaken up big time at this rate. PSG, Malaga & Citeh all look set to become really strong forces in the next few years. 

As for Arsenal not losing a competitve game since Fab scored. Kinda don't believe that but I'll take their word for it since researching it is long.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

@Chain - yeah, it was that dude who goes through the transfers. their tv show and site never links with each other, probably bullshit, but 13.5 mil would be ridiculous as I think another club gets a cut too.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sergeio Aguero has signed a 5 year deal at Citeh
His number will be 16 (not sure if you care but whatever)

Source: Sky Sports News

That makes their current strike force:
Aguero
Tevez
Balotelli
Dzeko
Adebayor
Santa Cruz
Bellamy

Holy Crap!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> @Chain - yeah, it was that dude who goes through the transfers. their tv show and site never links with each other, probably bullshit, but 13.5 mil would be ridiculous as I think another club gets a cut too.


Ahh thats why. Still don't believe the deal until I see some real progression rather than rumors. Valencia refusing to sell Mata and then selling him for half of his valuation just don't sound right in any sense.




Hydronators said:


> Sergeio Aguero has signed a 5 year deal at Citeh
> His number will be 16 (not sure if you care but whatever)
> 
> Source: Sky Sports News
> 
> That makes their current strike force:
> Aguero
> Tevez
> Balotelli
> Dzeko
> *Adebayor
> Santa Cruz
> Bellamy*
> 
> Holy Crap!!!


The Bolded will be sold soon enough. Maybe Tevez too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao, yea after spending £39m on aguero they are really going to get zigic as well

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11679_7065920,00.html



> Nikola Zigic's agent has claimed that Manchester City and Tottenham are amongst a number of English clubs looking to land the Serbian.
> 
> Milan Calasan has already confirmed that Zigic has no intention of playing in the Championship with Birmingham.
> 
> And Birmingham are keen to get Zigic's hefty wage packet off their balance sheet, and a move back to Spain was expected.
> 
> But whilst there is interest in La Liga, where Zigic has previously starred for Valencia and Racing Santander, Calasan says a host of Premier League clubs want him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Zigic to City? :lmao Worst rumour I've heard all summer. Nearly as bad as Lloyd Dyer to Liverpool.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Damn whoever wrote that is trolling hard.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

lolzigic.

Arsenal's strikers come together as 132 million or something like that, making the average price for one of those strikers 22 million. Arsenal's front 3 aren't too shabby and I don't think that rose over 30 million for our front 3. NICE SPENDING.






Albiol getting ridiculed, hard.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Our 4 strikers come to a combined price of £69m.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Man City in for Zigic? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

EDIT: I meant Citeh's strikers come to 132 million. Our whole fucking squad and players from 3 seasons ago don't add up to that :lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> EDIT: I meant Citeh's strikers come to 132 million. Our whole fucking squad and players from 3 seasons ago don't add up to that :lmao


Your strikers are what, Van Persie, Chamakh, Bendtner? Doesn't add up to much at all.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

GuillemBalague Guillem Balague
Arsenal will make offer for Mata soon. then it will be decision time for club/player. Wenger thinking Nasri in Cesc role and Mata in Nasri's



that's a quality source. if he says it, then i think there is a chance.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



MMN said:


> Your strikers are what, Van Persie, Chamakh, Bendtner? Doesn't add up to much at all.


Van Persie - £2.75m
Camakah - Free 
Bendtner - Free

Kinda puts the rest of the league too shame spending wise. Even Vela was only £550k depending on apperances meaning 3m for all strikers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

:lmao RVP for less than 3 million. Magic.

@Mikey, I do not want Nasri in Cesc's role at all, that will be a disaster. His vision is pretty poor compared to our other CMs and is far better on the wing in OUR FORMATION regardless of what he thinks. 

If Mata does go through I would want Nasri to be sold.

Gervinho-Ramsey or Wilshere or another CM-Mata
RVP​


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sell Nasri instead of losing him on a free and play something like:

*Song

Ramsey ----- Wilshere

Gervinho - van Persie - Mata *​
Pretty awesome midfield and attack, I have to say.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

If we sell Arshavin that is around 13-16 million according to various sources.

4 mil for Eboue, 9 mil for Bendtner, 20-25 million for Nasri, 40 million for Cesc. 

That's around 70-80 million with a budget of already 40-50 million. Spent 10 million on Gervinho and 1 on Jenkinson.

A lot of money to still spend, although I feel only one of Nasri or Cesc will be sold, preferrbaly Nasri.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Gervinho, Mata, Benzema....a solid central midfielder for cover, a centerback, and a leftback.

70-80 million should be enough to get all that.



MMN said:


> Sell Nasri instead of losing him on a free and play something like:
> 
> *Song
> 
> Ramsey ----- Wilshere
> 
> Gervinho - van Persie - Mata *​
> Pretty awesome midfield and attack, I have to say.


my main concern...lack of midfielder depth.

Wilshere or Ramsey go down .... :no:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I think Arsenal are having a pretty quiet clear out of the poor players we have here. Eboue, Almunia, Bendtner, Denilson, Clichy all look like they're leaving or have left, with a few more to follow I bet.

Arsene knows youth can step up a bit, but he must know as well we need some more quality squad players.

I could see a Benzema deal if Tevez goes to Real, but not sure otherwise. I'm sceptical about a new LB although I really wouldn't mind Enrique coming in. Mata looks like he could be coming. A centre back is already our priority, Wenger himself said he needs at least one more. ALTHOUGH Mata and Gervinho could play in the middle if necessary, although I still think we need a top central midfielder.

I'm worried about depth in the middle too. I think we should sign a top central midfielder to replace Cesc if he does go so we have more options in the middle.

Still don't see Cesc leaving though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

no way Cesc stays if Mata comes.

No way.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

It looks like it's either Cesc or Nasri leaving though. +Arsenal are ready to make an offer for Mata shortly and Cesc's future doesn't look any clearer. We need quality additions not just replacements.


Arsenal linked with Chelsea's Alex. This has been doing the rounds for a few days now.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Camakah - Free
> Bendtner - Free


I think they overpaid


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

You must be deluded to think Chamakh wasn't a good signing for free.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Bendtner deal is off. Wages too high. 

We have bid 15m for Jags says the telegraph. Mata deal is close according to the same people. Wenger will start spending now as fringe players with big wages are starting to leave the club.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Daily Mail, Guardian, Star and pretty much all of the publications are running with Mata agreed @ £17.5 for Arsenal.


I actually am convinced this is going to go through.




I'd rather Mata be the replacement for Nasri. 

As I don't trust Nasri enough in the middle, what has he done apart from a few great months? He'll just take it easy for a year, then leave for free.

While Cesc will at least try if he stays


Imagine:



----------Fabregas-------------

Gervinho----RVP---------Mata


Gervinho/Mata/Nasri/Arshavin all rotate as Wing Forwards

Walcott is used as a CF, he isn't technically good enough to be a WF


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Bendtner needs to start being realistic and drop his wage demands, I doubt he would want to go to a mid table club, although there are a few that could afford his wages they aren't going to be big teams.

Actually some good news for Arsenal fans it seems.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Mata is a great player and will be brilliant for Arsenal I'm sure. A lot of Liverpool fans will be gutted we didn't get him but he has stated that he will only move to a Champs League team and whilst we are out of European competition we have to face up to the fact that we can't sign top world class players like Mata, Aguero and Hazard.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^You signed Suarez who isn't far off world class in my eyes, and I don't use that term a lot about players.

Liverpool will always have drawing power just because of the club, but you still need to be fighting for the CL.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> ^You signed Suarez who isn't far off world class in my eyes, and I don't use that term a lot about players.
> 
> Liverpool will always have drawing power just because of the club, but you still need to be fighting for the CL.


We can still get very, very good players. But these top players that all the best clubs are after won't come to us atm purely because we don't have CL football. The importance of the Champs League seems to have risen incredibly in the eyes of players recently.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fuck Arsenal. I never wanted Mata anyway. :side:


----------



## CC91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Apparently Man City are hijacking the Mata bid  I really hope the rumor is false


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

called it a couple of pages back.

valencia wouldnt accept an offer under the release clause. so any rumours of that fee are complete shit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

man city will overpay :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i really don't think that Man City ends up with Mata. Unless they bid something ridiculous like 35 million.

Bendtner is a douche. He's making 52,000-a-week. He's stealing money from Arsenal. He's not worth those wage demands.

Drop the wages, and accept a move to a club. It looks like the only way he's leaving Arsenal as of now is through a loan.

edit: Twitter says Joel Campbell to Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> called it a couple of pages back.
> 
> valencia wouldnt accept an offer under the release clause. so any rumours of that fee are complete shit.


Kinda going with this right now until I see something really hardcore. Really and truly I'm just waiting to see it on SSN website persistently since even though they also spew shit once a story is on there more times than on other sources it tends to have weight on it. 

If they do get Mata then great for them but like MMN said would be gutted to lose out on him but always maintained that if it was a choice of coming to us or Arsenal he would go Arsenal because of Champions league football, Especially since neither one of us could offer him top notch wages like say someone like Man Citeh could. 

Also lol @ Bendtner dude thinks he is a king or something.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Valencia are in for Canales:



> pese a que en los últimos días se especulaba con la posibilidad de que el Villarreal lograse la cesión de Sergio Canales tras la marcha de Cazorla, el Valencia se ha adelantado; el cántabro llegaría cedido dos años, y el Valencia tendría una opción de compra por unos 12 millones de euros.


although in recent days it was speculated that Villarreal would achieve the transfer of Sergio Canales following the departure of Cazorla, Valencia is ahead. The Spaniard would be on loan for two years and Valencia would have a purchase option 12 million euros.

http://elvalencianista.lavanguardia...a-punto-de-llegar-cedido-dos-anos-al-valencia

- also speculates that once Cesc is sold that Le Arse will use the money to put in an irresistible bid for Mata ....25M euros, which I've just checked is almost 22M pounds (NOT 17 MILLION!!!!).


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cesc is not getting sold anytime soon. Barca are still fucking about and considering the highest bid they have placed is 26m they are no where near getting him. 

Mikey i saw that about Joel Campbel as well. His coaches have said he will sign for Arsenal once the u20 WC ends.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Charles N'Zogbia is to undergo a medical at Aston Villa today ahead of his proposed move from Wigan. from sky sports
good call from Mcleish only 9.5 million aswell bargain these days


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

With all the star power in Man City, you have to admit--that on paper they do have the best set players. The question is, who is winning the CL first: Man City or Chelsea?

If Aguero and Tevez both line up, I can very well see Money City lifting the Premier League trophy next year.

I'm expecting a blockbuster signing by Chelsea because surely they can't go the whole transfer window without signing a major player.

If ManU sign in Wesley "Now the Brown one," then it's game on.

Arsenal must keep Cesc and Nasri AND sign Mata to compete. I'd hope they do.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Aguero is a great signing for City can't wait to see how he goes in the Premier League. If Tevez doesn't go it creates a bit of a problem with Aguero, Tevez, Balotelli and Dzeko all wanting to start. I'm expecting City to be competing for the PL title this year with Man U and Chelsea.

Any transfer news on Man City players that aren't going to be needed like Adebayor, Santa Cruz and Bellamy? Haven't heard much about where they are going and I'm guessing they would have pretty big wages on their current city contracts.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Balotelli will start every game because he's the 2nd best in the world.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



BDFW said:


> Aguero is a great signing for City can't wait to see how he goes in the Premier League. If Tevez doesn't go it creates a bit of a problem with Aguero, Tevez, Balotelli and Dzeko all wanting to start. I'm expecting City to be competing for the PL title this year with Man U and Chelsea.
> 
> Any transfer news on Man City players that aren't going to be needed like Adebayor, Santa Cruz and Bellamy? Haven't heard much about where they are going and I'm guessing they would have pretty big wages on their current city contracts.


There was something about Celtic wanting Bellamy again, but haven't heard much in a while.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Yes, it seems likely that we are getting Canales... but on a loan deal. Which should mean that Mata is leaving, but who knows...

I just hope Mata stays, and we still get Canales.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I thought Adebayor and Santa Cruz were close to being sold.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Wasn't there a rumour about Adebayor going to Spurs? Don't know how serious that was though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Nas said:


> Yes, it seems likely that we are getting Canales... but on a loan deal. Which should mean that Mata is leaving, but who knows...
> 
> I just hope Mata stays, and we still get Canales.


According to the report the deal would be that Canales has a set fee at the end of the two season loan deal so it's a try before you buy type deal. Which is still good and keeps him away from other clubs, although Villarreal aren't out of the picture either.



King Kenny said:


> I thought Adebayor and Santa Cruz were close to being sold.


Wages I'd guess would be scaring clubs off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Malian MF Momo Sissoko joins PSG from Juventus - (Around €7m)
Italian GK Salvatore Sirigu joins PSG from Palermo

SISSOKO still playing.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

According to BBC, QPR have had a bid accepted for Blackpool striker DJ Campbell, he was good at Blackpool and glad to see him back in the Premier league with QPR. Heard Adel Taarabt is staying and is the player to watch at QPR.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I think Campbell was linked to them for a while. He's a handy player and will do well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sun reports Mata told Valencia he is joining us. :side:

Citeh have enough problems to worry about without going after more players anyway, more chance of him joining us than them for sure.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

won't believe anything until i see him wearing or holding arsenal merch


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Stringer said:


> Sun reports Mata told Valencia he is joining us. :side:
> 
> Citeh have enough problems to worry about without going after more players anyway, more chance of him joining us than them for sure.


According to the bbc rumours page the sun claimed he'd "told friends", yeah that's believable. The sun has the friends of footballers on file and regularly ask them for some scoops.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

N'Zogbia for £9.5 million? Liverpool should have went for him instead of Downing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Seems like Arsenal want it tied up pretty quickly.

Canales is extremely talented, would be a good loan signing for Valencia.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Silent Alarm said:


> N'Zogbia for £9.5 million? Liverpool should have went for him instead of Downing.


I think we did. I'm not sure on it, but yeah, at one stage it was rumoured we wanted both.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i would love mata at city, but even if he went to arsenal i would be happy. the premier league is the main league i watch, so i want the best quality players there. guys like aguero, mata, hopefully pastore will all liven up the premier league, and in the end, that's what it's all about. a part of me wants to see city get beaten to a signing becuase i dont want all the best players to be bench warming. there's no entertainent in one/two teams romping the league. the higher quality players that go to other teams, the better the spectacle.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

not going to lie, i'd rather Aguero went to any other side (except United). Not a fan of City and i like Kun


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I share kind of the same sentiment as Kiz.

I want to see the EPL as the best league in the world, with the best teams, the best managers and the best players. That doesn't mean I want all our rivals to go out and buy the best players in the world but it is nice to see other English clubs attracting top international talent that the other top clubs want in other countries.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Rush said:


> not going to lie, i'd rather Aguero went to any other side (except United). Not a fan of City and i like Kun


and we got him :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fuck N'Zogbia and any other winger, Liverpool need defenders and lots of them.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

we spent the same amount for Carroll </3 (although there is a massive wage difference)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i find it odd that it took this long for his release clause to be met. chelsea could have done it last year and had him instead of torres.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

According to the Daily Telegraph, Steve Bruce wants to sign Adam Johnson on loan.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Sunderland should try to get him permanently really after the loan deal. He is guaranteed first team football there and they look like they could be around europa league, since he isn't good enough to start for a top 5 team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i would say he definately is, but we've already gone through this. i was hopeful he would get games, but a loan deal is the best option for him. sunderland would have quite a nice little team with him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Adam Johnson is from Sunderland as well and his entire family support them. I can see that move happening.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Can't Johnson be a permanent player for City on the right with Silva on the left? Johnson has looked impressive at different times but has to be consistent, Milner for me has been disappointing since his move from Villa.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*



Kiz said:


> i find it odd that it took this long for his release clause to be met. chelsea could have done it last year and had him instead of torres.


Worst thing about it is that he kept on mentioning our names. More or less telling us to come and get him. But we got arrogant and thought because we won the title, we wouldn't need to strenghten anymore :no:

Now we are paying the price. And we may still pay the price, because nothing is happening!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Johnson > Milner

:side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

agreed


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I disagree. Johnson is quicker and a better dribbler, but that's about all he's got over Milner. Neither players are likely to have much of a future at City anyway tbf.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

^Agreed.

Just thought, would Barca be able to offer Affelay in the Cesc deal? He isn't top quality but he would provide good cover for us in the middle when we are lacking a bit of creativity.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

thiago would be better.


----------



## Example

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Thiago would be a great signing for The Gooners but he recently signed a new 5 year deal and is highly thought of in Barcelona. I'm starting to think Arsenal are looking for a straight cash deal which could work as they seem to be tracking Mata and Jagielka.

I hope the Cesc transfer saga is over soon, same goes for the Tevez saga.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

if i was wenger

i would demand 35 mil plus affelay/thiago for fabregas. if that went through, give valencia the 25 mil they want. then, selling bendtner for about 10 mil, and the 10 mil left over, go for jags/cahill/samba.


----------



## Example

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Would be a decent bit of business but I'm not sure Barcelona would give £35 million plus a player. They seem to think they can get Cesc for about £35 million by itself. As for the other deals I agree they should pay the £25 million for Mata but they are going to have to spend more than £10 million on either of those centre-backs.

Either way money needs to be spent at Arsenal if they are going to stay in the top four. This summer United/City and Liverpool have all strengthened their squad, with Chelsea surely to follow next month. There is a real risk that with no spending this summer and possibly the loss of Cesc and/or Nasri, Arsenal may be left behind.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

10 mil left over + 10 mil from bendtner for the cb's.

35 mil + player probably is a bit much, even 35 mil straight would be alright. im sure arsenal have some money there somewhere, or could get it through selling deadwood.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Not that worried about dropping out of the top 4, one of Cesc or Nasri is going and the other is staying unless Wenger has other plans.

Thiago is valued at a crazy price and just signed a new contract so there is no chance of that deal happening. Arsenal want 40 million, Barca don't want to pay that so I wouldn't mind them paying 35 and Afellay.

We already have more than enough to go ahead with the Mata and Jags deals.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

I'm not sure of getting any young Barca player, honestly. The same routine of Cesc is going to repeat when they hit 23/24, with the "dream move" to their "home" refurbishing. Even the two kids we got, I'm sure by the time they peak, they would be crying to go back home because it's their "dream." Many would argue that we would get a price back for those kids, but it's not worth it--over the image of the club, with Arsenal being made to appear as a "training facility" for other clubs. Arsenal FC is bigger than 30 million odd and the stature and prestige of a club is far superior to any meager fund we would be generating from those young players. The Club and the reputation of the Club comes foremost. Arsenal cannot afford this whole Cesc-A-Mania to happen again in the future.

Of course, if Arsenal is at the top of the world and Barcelona isn't as amazing as they are today (in the future), then the dream move for those players would obviously weather away...

Anyway, I'd want full cash for Cesc because we could invest it on replacements and other additions. I'm still hoping Cesc stays because I really want him to win something with Arsenal and for Arsenal before waving goodbye. For Nasri, unless he signs a contract, it won't be wise to keep him because he won't be performing at the fullest, solely due to the fact that this would be his last season with Arsenal and he wouldn't want to risk any injury that could hijack his move to any other club.

Wisest thing: sell Nasri, keep Cesc, and bring Mata and a solid CB. The motivation of Cesc and his desire is the key, of course.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

We have put a deadline of August 5th for barca to bid 40m, will be interesting to see if we stick to that. 

Ive seen rumors that Mata will be a guest at the emirates cup this weekend.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

_Gerard Pique admits Barcelona must be patient in their pursuit of Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas.

Fabregas' future remains uncertain, with UEFA Champions League winners Barca having so far failed to come up with an acceptable offer for the Spain midfielder.

And Pique, whose own move back to Camp Nou from Manchester United three years ago has paid off in quite astonishing fashion, believes the deal should be allowed to run its course.
Patience

"All signings have their due process," said the Spaniard. "Some are easy, some are more complicated.

"He is an important player for Arsenal so it is sensible that they are trying to keep him.

"There has been a lot of talk about this, which is normal. It is best to let the negotiations take their due course and see what happens."

Fabregas has stated his desire to return to his boyhood club after failing to help Arsenal end their six-year wait for silverware last season.

Pique's former club United, however, enjoyed a more successful campaign, lifting a record 19th league championship.

The Spain defender admits he is flabbergasted at how long manager Sir Alex Ferguson has remained at the top with the Red Devils.

Ferguson will celebrate an incredible 25 years as Old Trafford chief in November, and during that time he has taken a club forever languishing in Liverpool's shadow to the pinnacle of the English game.

Pique, who will face his former club with Barcelona in the final friendly of United's pre-season tour in Washington DC on Saturday, says he has nothing but admiration for the Scottish tactician.
Unbelievable

"I have never seen anything like this in Spain," he said. "It is unbelievable. I was with him for a few years and know why he is there.

"He is a great coach but he also treats the players really well. It is not only in terms of football. No matter what it is, he will be there for you.

"He has won so many titles and so many important things. All the Manchester United fans are really happy that he has stayed because they never won as much as they do now.

"Most of that is because of him and I hope he stays for many years yet."

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12874_7066696,00.html_

I'm sure Stringer will be happy to see that - a Bacra player actually showing some respect when questioned about Fab.

_Genoa have completed the signing of goalkeeper Sebastien Frey on a five-year deal from Fiorentina.

The 31-year had been told by the club he would be allowed to leave after they decided to stick with Artur Boruc and Norbeto Neto, as their first and second choice goalkeepers, respectively.

Genoa have been looking for a goalkeeper after Eduardo left for Benfica on a season-long loan.

Inter Milan's Emiliano Viviano had been identified as a potential replacement but an injury scuppered any chance of a deal, while fellow target Palermo's Salvatore Sirigu joined Paris SG.
Experience

But Frey will now lend his vast experience to the Genoa backline, having started his career in Italy as a talented 18-year-old with Inter.

His willingness to relaunch his career at the club impressed president Enrico Preziosi.

"Frey came across as highly motivated during his meeting with the Preziosi family and it was clear he really wanted to come to Genoa, even on reduced terms," a club statement read.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_7067090,00.html_

Keep it in your pants, ADAM.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Pique not tapping up? 8*D Barca really need to just put the cash up asap if they want him then. It's good to get it sorted quickly.

Mata at the ems cup sounds a bit soon, unless he is there on sunday.








Makes me rage.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Frey to Genoa? RATINGS.

Quality keeper, ridiculously underrated by some, really wish Utd would've signed him. Top stuff from Genoa.

Also, why can't everyone just shut the fuck up about Fabregas? Seriously, this is like the Ronaldo stuff all over again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

i really wish he'd just go somewhere already. honestly, its getting so frustrating.

I just wish Milan or some team would swoop in, Arsenal would sell the bastard and everyone would STFU


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Fabregas saga is worse than Ronaldo.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Spurs: Transfer request?? Fuck off. The Dan Levy/Luka Modric Saga Part 2 (Transf*

Cesc saga destroys the Ronaldo saga easily.

He'll only go to Barca, otherwise we could sell him for 60-70 million if we wanted. 26 million plz.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

40 million by August 5th? I'd be surprised.

I hope Cesc realizes that this is as much Barca's fault as Arsenal's. Meet the price, or STFU.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Love the title. Cesc a good player and all, but his petulant attitude just isn't worth the hassle of keeping him. Arsenal finally look like addressing the squad's deficiency by spending the cash. They're on the up, they should ditch the bad eggs.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc petulant attitude? What?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> Cesc petulant attitude? What?


He's pretty much been in a permanent sulk for a few months, using every tool to engineer a move. 30-40 mill is solid money for a player who doesn't want to be there and has suffered his fair share of injuries.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc has been great throughtout this whole saga. 99% of other footballers would have whined, complained, handed in transfer requests and gone to the press. But he hasn't, he's been a true professional and it's clear he loves the club. I would be sulky if I had the injuries he has, too.

I will be happy for him if he gets his wish, but only if we get the right price - and he knows that. 

I would much rather Nasri be sold than Cesc.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> He's pretty much been in a permanent sulk for a few months, using every tool to engineer a move. 30-40 mill is solid money for a player who doesn't want to be there and has suffered his fair share of injuries.


Are you sure you haven't got Cesc mixed up with Pascal Chimbonda?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well if the Daily Telegraph is anything to go by, i do hope we get Johnson in on loan.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nzogbia completed move to Villa, Ben Foster to West Brom on season long loan with Boaz Myhill moving in the opposite direction on the same terms.

Arsenal interested in some Argentinian Anderlecht midfielder, somebody Biglia and a £7m deal should be enough to seal it according to SSN.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wenger just says Cesc is unsettled. As would any human being be in his situation. People constantly talking about your future must be annoying.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Dale said:


> Nzogbia completed move to Villa, Ben Foster to West Brom on season long loan with Boaz Myhill moving in the opposite direction on the same terms.
> 
> Arsenal interested in some Argentinian Anderlecht midfielder, somebody Biglia and a £7m deal should be enough to seal it according to SSN.


Nzogbia is an immense signing. Can't believe they got him for 9.5 mill, while sold downing for double that.

Lita has agreed terms and is about to undergo a medical at Swansea. 1.75 mill is pretty cheap if he can capture his form from a few years ago or doesn't get injured getting out of bed.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Boaz Myhill :lmao

N'Zogbia a good signing.

Heard the Biglia link before, looks pretty likely it will go through.







Wow. Just got hit with some serious nostalgia. Remember watching this video when I was twelve after I heard everyone say how much potential he had. Kinda weird and sad that was so long ago and he may be on his way out.

Super cheesy music too, so it wins.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Great video.

anymore news about us having signed wesley? they are taking their time confirming it.

8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

all things considered, Cesc has handled this rather professionally. he's not running to the papers, he's not saying anything bad toward Arsenal. In fact, has there even been an official quote from Cesc this summer?

But at this point, I'm ready to move on as an Arsenal supporter. It's time.

So long as Mata comes in. And a couple other players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Who is there to bring in beyond Mata, in attacking terms? A top quality central midfielder is needed if both Nasri and Cesc leave, which I don't think they will, only one.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Manuel Llorente « Notre décision est claire et l’argent ne pourra changer notre position. Ils perdent leur temps à vouloir obtenir un transfert »

"Our decision is clear and the money will not change our position. They are wasting their time trying to obtain a transfer "

http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia...acilitaremos-salida-mata-valencia/134238.html

I'm so nervous. I don't know where we're going with this. We got Mata leaving, or not, and Canales coming on a two year loan. Apparently, he's coming over regardless if Mata leaves or not.

Our president Llorente is extremely blunt. He's never indirect when it comes to talking about the sale of his players. When Villa and Silva had to leave, he told the media, they are leaving this summer. The same with any other players. This year, he's repeatedly said Mata is staying, so in Llorente I trust!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Unlucky for them they put a buy out clause in the contract, so surely if we meet that we can sign him?

It's much more likely he is moving than staying at this point, if they didn't want to sell they wouldn't start negotiating with us.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I love how English people constantly claim that their league is the best in the world, yet as soon as the transfer window hits they start bringing in everyone and anyone for ridiculous prices so they can have a better league and ruin others.

I really don't like Man City but i've been following Atletico Madrid for years and years and Aguero is my favourite footballer, so i'm rather annoyed at that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I love how English people constantly claim that their league is the best in the world, yet as soon as the transfer window hits they start bringing in everyone and anyone for ridiculous prices so they can have a better league and ruin others.
> 
> I really don't like Man City but i've been following Atletico Madrid for years and years and Aguero is my favourite footballer, so i'm rather annoyed at that.


To maintain the status of having the best league in the world, we need the best players, no?

Ruin other's leagues? Spain isn't all that good anyway, and they overspend just as much as everyone else and riddle their clubs with debt. It shows the quality of the league if you see Aguero leaving as "ruining" a league.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Stringer, who said Valencia are in negotiations with Arsenal over Mata?

And isn't his release clause around 60 mil. I remember reading that somewhere. You're not gonna make a bid that huge...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It looks very likely we are negotiating. Hunter & Balague (8*D :side have said it aswell as the Guardian and the Times, I don't see any reports saying there aren't apart from Valencia people, which is to be expected.

I've seen his buy out clause rumoured from 17.5 million euros to 60 million euros, I don't think anyone knows.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> *I love how English people constantly claim that their league is the best in the world, yet as soon as the transfer window hits they start bringing in everyone and anyone for ridiculous prices so they can have a better league and ruin others.*
> 
> I really don't like Man City but i've been following Atletico Madrid for years and years and Aguero is my favourite footballer, so i'm rather annoyed at that.


Kinda like how Malaga & Madrid are doing in Spain or PSG is doing in france right now :side:. Like stringer said it's more to maintain the quality and status of the league. 

Still not buying the Mata stuff. Has there been anymore news on him

Also bout time this thread title was changed. Great choice too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

A respected French journo said he was going to be a guest at the Ems cup this weekend, but then retracted his comments. There is way too much noise for something not to be going on really.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Nas said:


> Stringer, who said Valencia are in negotiations with Arsenal over Mata?
> 
> And isn't his release clause around 60 mil. I remember reading that somewhere. You're not gonna make a bid that huge...


release clauses are only applied domestically.

If arsenal do get the deal done below £20m it would be a great signing for them


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm gutted about Aguero going to Man City, as he's such a likeable character and a great player to watch player for a rival team. Not to mention it wasn't that long ago that it seemed for all certainty that he was going to Juventus, which would have been delighted me, and been a great coup both Juve and Serie A, and although I'm not a fan of Juve, I would like to see them competing again for the good of Italian football.

As for rumours of transfers, I tend to wait until the clubs involved make official statements. Sports journo like to think they know everything that goes on but the reality is often very different. I'm not convinced about this Mata stuff just yet. A lot of noise, but it could all be for nothing. I often suspect clubs sometimes make red herring leaks to the press just to throw them off the scent at times, so the can get on with what they're actually doing with less scrutiny.

I also tend to judge rumours on merit too. For instance I was never in much doubt that Gervinho would come to Arsenal despite the potracted medical and the suppose Spurs hijack bid as to me the transfer just made sense. Not to say that I'm always right though as when news broke on twitter that Juve were discussing getting Vidal, I dismissed it out of hand as I didn't think he would welcome that move, but in that instance I was wrong.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> It looks very likely we are negotiating. Hunter & Balague (8*D :side have said it aswell as the Guardian and the Times, I don't see any reports saying there aren't apart from Valencia people, which is to be expected.
> 
> I've seen his buy out clause rumoured from 17.5 million euros to 60 million euros, I don't think anyone knows.


Well, Superdeporte actually get interviews from Llorente, Mata and co. So they are much more reliable and trustworthy than The Guardian and Times. lol, seriously you're gonna believe gossip columns and such. Don't even get me started on Hunter and Balague. For years and years, they have been saying Villa/Silva are gonna leave. When they eventually left, they were all like "we were right". Yeah, have you forgotten you were wrong for the past 5 years. Idiots of the highest standards.

And, I'm pretty confident that his release clause is around 60 million. If it was at 17 million, he would've left a long time ago.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm Scottish so i'm just butthurt that Rangers have no money and will never have any stance in the transfer market 
I've always found the actual football played in Spain to be more entertaining though.
Aguero at Man City sucks, i am going to go out on a limb here and say that he is one of the top strikers in the english league now.

Torres (if he regains form), Suarez and Aguero are the three best there.
It puzzles me how Man United can think that Rooney, Berbatov, Hernandez or Owen are world class players.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Rooney is world class. Well, some times.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Guardian and the Times aren't exactly gossip columns...

Interviews are just polish. Wenger said that Nasri and Cesc are both staying. Are they? No. All managers and players say what the club want them to say. If Mata came out and said he wanted to leave but the deal didn't go through, how would he go back? He said he was happy at the club, which I'm sure he will be if he stays, but that's what everyone says. He never ruled out moving just that he was focusing on the next season.

I'm as sceptical as anyone else, but I'm am more confident of him joining than staying at Valencia. I won't believe it until he is holding an Arsenal shirt up but it's looking more likely than not at the moment.

Rooney is world class. Suarez isn't yet for me. Torres is when his game is on. RVP is world class and I don't have many qualms in saying he is the best goal scorer in the EPL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> release clauses are only applied domestically.
> 
> If arsenal do get the deal done below £20m it would be a great signing for them


what

mata has a 25 mil outside of spain release clause. a 60 mil inside of spain clause.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ ah, that's it. cheers for clearing that up, knew I heard something along those lines.

the new sig is awezomeness, joker gimmick is joker.


Juan Mata fan page :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

aguero had a release clause of somewhere between 32-39 mil, so the only applied domestically bit makes no sense. arsenal need to come up with 25 mil, just like barca need to come up with 40 mil. simple as that tbh.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Makes sense now. Don't understand how all these papers are claiming that Mata is going to sign for £17.5m


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ we wouldn't HAVE too. Valencia could sell him for 200,000 pounds if they wanted.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Nas said:


> Rooney is world class. Well, some times.


Again, I'm Scottish so i'm going to be a bit biased.
But from a non-biased stand point, i do feel like he is overrated a bit.
Okay yes he does do wonderful things every now and then, but its almost like he is a good player because the press say he is.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i hope someone meets hulk's clause. i can sense chelsea getting desperate. especially with it being rumoured psg beat them to pastore.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> *i hope someone meets hulk's clause*. i can sense chelsea getting desperate. especially with it being rumoured psg beat them to pastore.


Wasn't someone rumored to have met that the other day but Porto turned them down?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

dammit roman start blowing absurd amounts of money. the sheikh is making you look impotent


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Theres desperate then theres £89 million on Hulk.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Also, the 70m rumoured rejected bid for Hulk is ridiculous.
To a casual football fan, they won't know who the hell he is.

In saying that Liverpool did spend 20million on a relatively unheard of 18 year old, now that is just obscene.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

hulk's clause is 100 mil, someone apparently bid 80 mil (lolno)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao @ Hulk's agent saying his clause was met.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ahh no wonder meh don't know who the fuck would bid £100m+ for him anyway. Even City aint that crazy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

obviously wanted to spark a highly competitive bidding war.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

just drop 50 mill on modric and put an end to this madness


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

There is no way Modric is worth 50 mill, that is just insane.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I know Hulk has just had a monster season, but I'm not convinced he could cut it playing in a big league. All he ever does is cut inside and shoot. There is no variance to his game whatsoever. I think he'd be like what Cisse was like at Liverpool. He'd get some goals, but not nearly enough to justify his defiencies in acting as a pure individual rather than a team player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> There is no way Modric is worth 50 mill, that is just insane.


If Hulk is worth £100m+, Neymar Is worth £40m+, Hamsik is worth £80m+ and a random 18 year old kid from Sao Paulo is worth £72m then Modric is defo worth £50m. 

Damn football prices


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Neymar is definitely worth 45M though. The kid is absolutely exceptional. In fact if Henderson and Downing are both 20M, then Neymar really should be in the 60M category.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

tbf they're just release clauses to ward off any chance of getting a player sneakily. im sure that you could get lucas for less than 72 mil. hamsik would probaby go for around 30 mil, and he's just as good as pastore.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If Hulk is worth £100m+, Neymar Is worth £40m+, Hamsik is worth £80m+ and a random 18 year old kid from Sao Paulo is worth £72m then Modric is defo worth £50m.
> 
> Damn football prices


Hulk is not worth £100m
Neymar is not worth £40m
Hamsik is not worth £80m
Random kids should never be worth £72m
Modric is not worth £50m

I blame Chelsea for getting bought years ago, they started this trend of inflated prices.

Zinedine Zidane, without a doubt better than all of those players above in his prime.
He was sold for £46m.
That is justifiable, he is irreplacable.

The problem these days is, clubs put ridiculous prices up thinking "ha those fools will never buy Downing for £20 million" then BAM, they've received an offer.

Over inflated prices is killing football over Europe, and probably all over the world.
Scotland is definitely feeling the effects.
Get all the best players taken away for really cheap, and can't afford to buy any players to replace them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If Hulk is worth £100m+, Neymar Is worth £40m+, Hamsik is worth £80m+ and a* random 18 year old kid* from Sao Paulo is worth £72m then Modric is defo worth £50m.
> 
> Damn football prices


he is hardly a 'random 18 year old kid', he is in the Brazilian national team, realistically he is probably worth somewhere between £20-£30m


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> Neymar is definitely worth 45M though. The kid is absolutely exceptional. In fact if Henderson and Downing are both 20M, then Neymar really should be in the 60M category.


He has shown a great deal of potential no doubt but I reckon £45m for him is still way to much, Especially at his age. 

Also I don't really think Chelsea is too blame for the over inflated prices. High prices was around before that. Remember Man U Paying £30m+ for Ferdinand? All Chelsea did was pretty much take it too the next level.




united_07 said:


> he is hardly a 'random 18 year old kid', he is in the Brazilian national team, realistically he is probably worth somewhere between £20-£30m


Fair enough, Haven't seen him play for still think the price of £72m was really excessive. If he already made it to the national team then £20m may be a fair price.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The younger a player is, the more valuable they are surely? The guy is already the best player in Brazil and he's only 19. Even if he doesn't improve from here on in, he's still an incredibly good player. If he does improve, then he could really scale the heights and be up there with Messi and Ronaldo. I good comparison would be with Alexis Sanchez, who himself is a very good player and similar in style. He went for 35M, and appart from pace I'd say Neymar is already better than him in nearly all other aspects, and over three years younger. So 45M for Neymar seems about right.


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

While were sort of on the subject of Neymar. check this out.






Why is he still in Brazil?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Jagielka is as "good as gone" to Arsenal according to someone's "sources" on my facebook. Watch this space, as they say, won't be like Lescott (cunt), best of luck to him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I really hope why haven't overpaid for him. Anything over 15M will disappoint me, although I strongly suspect it will be at least 15M. I do actually like Jagielka but I feel like he's the right player at the wrong time.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd say he's £15m at best, but like I said a few pages back, we sold Lescott for £24m, and Jagielka was better than him, so we should be expecting the same. Heitinga isn't a bad replacement by any means though, very good player when he plays CB for us.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I think out of the three that are linked (Cahill, Jagielka & Samba) i'd probably be more inclined to go with Samba as I think he's more of a no nonsense sort of defender that Arsenal need. I think what the other two have going for them is that they are more of an Arsenal defender in the sense they can play a bit too. I'd probably go with Cahill ahead of Jagielka aswell especially with Owen Coyle basically pleaing for someone to put in an actual official bid for him.


----------



## CC91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd take any of the CB's Arsenal have been linked with, but Jagieka wouldn't be my 1st choice.

In order of my favourites

1. Jan Vertonghen - Played with TV at Ajax & Belgium, can play CB & LB (24 Years)

2. Gary Cahill - English 6ft2 25 Years Old - Younger than Jagieka

3. Chris Samba - Strong, just what we need in terms of the league, not sure about europe

4. Phil Jagielka - I don't know much about him as I dont see much of Everton, Wenger likes him though


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Samba's the one I least want. We play too high a line for him. He does very well at Blackburn because they defend deep, and he is very very good at getting his giant frame in the way of things. When he has to be more proactive than reactive, I don't think he'd be nearly as impressive. His height would still obviously be useful but I don't think it would compensate enough.

I suppose we could do a lot worse than Jagielka. I just worry that our backline will be slightly too gung-ho. Both Vermaelen and Koscielny (and Djourou too to a lesser extent) are guys that attack the ball incredibly early which can be great at times but I'd like to have an option who is more of a gap filler and reads attacks a bit more rather than just charges at the ball. Jagielka is very much in that mould, in fact he's really a midfielder cum centre back, so he very readily crosses the half way line to win the ball. I've said this many times before, but a turn of the century Nesta would be ideal. I think having that type of more stand-offish centre back would help us immensely when dealing with counter attacks.

EDIT - Jan Vertonghen would be a good option too. While he doesn't necessary fit the description of a nimble counter-attack quelling centre back, he is very well rounded, and would add much needed height to out backline. I would prefer him to Jagielka, Cahill and Samba.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> Samba's the one I least want. We play too high a line for him. He does very well at Blackburn because they defend deep, and he is very very good at getting his giant frame in the way of things. When he has to be more proactive than reactive, I don't think he'd be nearly as impressive. His height would still obviously be useful but I don't think it would compensate enough.
> 
> I suppose we could do a lot worse than Jagielka. I just worry that our backline will be slightly too gung-ho. Both Vermaelen and Koscielny (and Djourou too to a lesser extent) are guys that attack the ball incredibly early which can be great at times but I'd like to have an option who is more of a gap filler and reads attacks a bit more rather than just charges at the ball. Jagielka is very much in that mould, in fact he's really a midfielder cum centre back, so he very readily crosses the half way line to win the ball. I've said this many times before, but a turn of the century Nesta would be ideal. I think having that type of more stand-offish centre back would help us immensely when dealing with counter attacks.
> 
> EDIT - Jan Vertonghen would be a good option too. While he doesn't necessary fit the description of a nimble counter-attack quelling centre back, he is very well rounded, and would add much needed height to out backline. I would prefer him to Jagielka, Cahill and Samba.


This. Only problem he is left footed like Vermaelen. 

Would rather Sakho over most of them though. Cahill and Jags are still good though, Wenger seems to have his heart set on one of them two.


Reports stating Mata is flying out to London to finalise the deal. Hmmmmm. K.

Anybody see Wenger's press conference? He was trolling the media hard when asked about Mata. I like the player but it doesn't mean we will sign him - the line was fucking gold with his mannerisms, made me more confident about the deal.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

True that it is always preferable as a defender to have your stronger foot on your outside. But if it's a choice between one or the other, I think it's better to have two lefties at the back than two righties, as opposition strikers are far more likely to be right footed, and as a defender, it's always easier to defend a man when your of the opposite foot to him, as when facing eachother, your strongest foot is on his preferred side and thus easier to block. And as most centre backs are right footed, that's why naturally left footed forwards have to learn to strike the ball with both feet, which is what van Persie has done, and Saha is another example of it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/30/tottenham-hotspur-juan-mata

Hmmm. Tottenham need to sell to buy. 22 million bid. Fuck off plz, no-one cares about you trying to hijack deals.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Tottenham can fuck off. Mata knows if he goes to Spurs he'll be wasted.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

" Arsenal yet to bid but remain favourites to sign Spaniard" 

Wut? 

Anyway if Arsenal actually do make the £25m bid in the end they will get him. Don't see him going to a team without CL football. Spurs are kinda just wasting their time.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

25 million euros^ More close to 20 millioon-22 which is a bargain.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Proof that Kenwright is indeed a cunt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

At least Kenwright can spare a tenner for wages if Jags leaves.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> 25 million euros^ More close to 20 millioon-22 which is a bargain.


Yeah still pretty decent price. Don't get why you guys haven't put up that amount of money yet, it's a really great investment.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We should really be bidding asap. We have plenty of time but the season starts soon and we are letting a lot of players go with no replacements, not even counting Cesc or Nasri.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

creasing at that mario video, what a tool


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

lucas moura will one day be at a big club. whether the price is 72 mil or not idk. him, ganso, neymar all that the next world cup will be incredible

chelsea already have lucas piazon coming in jan 2012 dont forget, and only paid 5 mil, going up to 10 for a decent prospect.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

N'zogbias a heroic signing. Less than half of the Downing money, 301 completed dribbles last season, 2nd only to Messi in Europe. If he can get 9 goals at Wigan imagine how many he can get at Villa? Starting a feel a little more positive if we avoid injuries and McLeish steadies up our defence (lets be honest they had a pretty good defense last year) we can at least finish top half, maybe a cup.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

NIGE

David Goodwillie to Blackburn for £2.8m. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14344125.stm 

GOODWILLIE


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nice title. (Y)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/apr/19/arsenal-cesc-fabregas-arsene-wenger

Don't remember this. Definitely worth the read, it shows what Cesc wants here. 

I get the feeling we are waiting to qualify for the CL until we buy players. We need to get them in as soon as possible ffs!


----------



## NathanDrake

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/apr/19/arsenal-cesc-fabregas-arsene-wenger
> 
> Don't remember this. Definitely worth the read, it shows what Cesc wants here.
> 
> I get the feeling we are waiting to qualify for the CL until we buy players. We need to get them in as soon as possible ffs!


Pretty sure that Cesc stays. As he says, it's all about Arsenal and their goals. If they're aiming high enough he'll stay. But then they also have to invest in some more players before the window shuts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11800_7070549,00.html



> Palermo president Maurizio Zamparini claims sought-after midfielder Javier Pastore has joined Paris St Germain, ending Chelsea's pursuit of the Argentinian.
> 
> Zamparini has revealed that a €43million (£37.5m) deal was struck late on Friday for the 22-year-old to join the Parc des Princes club.
> 
> Chelsea were thought to be chasing the talented youngster's signature but it appears they have been beaten to the punch by the Ligue 1 outfit.
> 
> The swoop is yet to be officially confirmed by the two sides, while Palermo sources had earlier said that the Argentina international's agent was still negotiating with the Blues over a move.
> 
> But Zamparini told Radio Radio on Saturday:"[We] closed the deal last night (Friday) around midnight.
> 
> "Basically it's the official transfer of Pastore to Paris St Germain based on a €43m fee."
> 
> Pastore has been regarded as one of European football's hottest properties since netting 11 goals from midfield in 35 Serie A matches last season.
> 
> It is thought the youngster will put pen to paper on a five-year deal at the Ligue 1 side.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

According to Parlemo's president, PSG have won the race for Pastore.

Sources at Sky Sports 8*D the source that is better at getting information that phone hacking at News of the World.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Blackburn, bar work permit problems, sign midfielder Radosav Petrovic from Partizan Belgrade.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/29/blackburn-rovers-david-goodwillie-dundee0united

Swansea sign striker Leroy Lita from Middlesbrough for £1.75 million

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/jul/29/the-fiver-football-select-committee


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Pastore to PSG :lmao 

Chelsea obviously didn't want to buy him then, and I don't blame them for that fee. PSG will sign big players then they will leave after a few years, French teams just never seem to have the capacity to challenge in Europe any more.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's weird to see Chelsea out-hustled by teams.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Sky Bet: Tottenham now 7/2 (from 33/1) to sign Kaka after a stream of bets this morning. Has 'Arry got something up his sleeve?


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Hmm, I'm playing for the most prestigious club of the century, I will leave for the tiny totts in the Europa League. NICE.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Is Kaka still fat and injury-prone? Looked a bit of a spent force from what I've seen of him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

wont get much playing time at madrid, might as well. if true, brilliant move by tottenham tbh.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well Stringer he might have the VDV way of thinking :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Kaka could get football in most CL teams, apart from Madrid, why would he drop his standards ten-fold?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Can't see Kaka moving to Spurs but Arry' would have done magic if he did get him. Dude could still walk into a CL league team.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Kaka laughed at Citeh a few years back, and they looked like they were on the up, and totts are dropping and won't be getting CL football any time soon.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

tottenham will be fighting for top 4, premier league is the top league in the world, a midfield of vdv/kaka/modric would be fucking scary.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Plus Peter Crouch up top. Boss.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Tottenham won't fight for nothing. They have to sell to buy, they have no good strikers capable of being in the top 4 and Modric looks to be off.

Tottenham will have to sell around 3 players before thinking of buying Kaka, and the price will be huge.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well if City fail with their supposed interest in Nasri *cough* bid for Kaka *Cough*


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Kaka won't happen due to the wage cap at Tottenham. It's part of the reason why they can spend big.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> The loan signing of young Spanish midfielder Sergio Canales is nearly completed according to many media sources, and even the player himself has now come out and commented on the situation.
> 
> "Valencia is a good side, I'm overjoyed with my new team," said Canales in Columbia, where he is on international duty with Spain and the U-20 World Cup.
> 
> Canales will be loaned out to Valencia for two seasons. Valencia will pay Real Madrid €1 million per season for the loan, as well as all of Canales' wages (€1.5 million). The 20-year-old will not be allowed to play against his parent club while on loan.



http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/inde...good-side,-Im-overjoyed-with-my-new-team.html

Looks like it's almost 100% done.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Good loan deal for Valencia. Going to be wasted at Madrid regardless of whether he comes good.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

redknapp apparently confirms spurs are after Mata, but says there are a few teams who want him


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Hunter was just talking about him and said he will make a footballing related decision. Arsenal the likely destination, then.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Not like Redknapp to talk about another club's players. 

I fucking hate that cunt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ This. 

He talks more bullshit than the Sun. He truly expects us to believe what he says? He said he bid 30m+ for around 5 different strikers in January so the fans wouldn't get on his back.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

'Arry's a straight up bastard. But a great manager nonetheless sadly. I can't see Mata wanting to go to them as they don't have CL football, which I think is why he'd want to go to Arsenal. But I haven't followed the story much and I'm just guessing.

Don't know if its mentioned since I've been away but we've been linked with a loan move for Adam Johnson, which I'd adore, since apparently the deal was more or less done a couple years back before Quinn said Citeh came in with "silly money" at the last second. Sounds about right :no: 
Also Everton have been linked with him too, but I hope since he's from up here he'd be swayed to join us, if the rumour's true anyway 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Could see Johnson going on loan to you, great deal aswell.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










"Hmm. A new striker is what we need"










*REJECTED*










"Rossi?"










"Tottenham????"










"Never mind, Llorente?"










"Seriously, Tottenham?"










"Forlan?"










"Emm... I don't know this uh club... Tottenham."










"I heard Aguero was available."










"FUCK! Tottenham linked with me?"










YES! YES! Pavlyuchenko signed a new contract!"


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










I've used this before, but it's still my favourite picture of Harry.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

haha, Spurs. Love it, Stringer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> "Hmm. A new striker is what we need"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REJECTED*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rossi?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tottenham????"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Never mind, Llorente?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Seriously, Tottenham?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Forlan?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Emm... I don't know this uh club... Tottenham."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I heard Aguero was available."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "FUCK! Tottenham linked with me?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES! Pavlyuchenko signed a new contract!"


:lmao brilliant.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Reports flying around that Cesc stormed out of emirates at half time.

hmmmm

Player not in squad goes home whilst 2-0 up. big freakkin deal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc looked happy when the camera was on him. Laughable bullshit.

Arsenal officials meeting with Mata in Lisbon ahead of agreeing a 5 year deal apparently, the fee is around 18 million with add ons to come.

Busquets up to his old tricks again, I don't think I have met ANYONE who likes that disgraceful little cunt.


Was just searching youtube and there was a video from a month ago with an interview with Cesc saying he wants to win trophies here and that he won't hand a transfer request in and is happy at the club. Makes you wonder how much of this saga is press related, I am imagining 95% is.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's much the same as the Mata stuff, really. No one has come out and said anything on that, other than that Valencia don't want to sell him.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> It's much the same as the Mata stuff, really. No one has come out and said anything on that, other than that Valencia don't want to sell him.


and all the fees in these reports are under the release clause, which doesn't make sense for Valencia to do.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I found out something that may be a hitch in the Adam Johnson deal, although he was brought up in Sunderland, his family support Sunderland........

His a Newcastle Fan 8*D......he'll be loved then.


No wonder he kissed the City badge when he scored his first goal for them, past us.....


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

_Fergie rejects Sneijder talk
United boss says Cleverley could be an option to replace Scholes


Sir Alex Ferguson says it is 'absolute nonsense' that Manchester United have given Wesley Sneijder an ultimatum regarding a move to Old Trafford.

United have been heavily linked with a bid for the Inter Milan midfielder amid suggestions Ferguson is searching for a long-term replacement for the retired Paul Scholes.

The Red Devils boss has recently suggested he is not in the market for a new midfielder, but the links to Sneijder persist.

Reports had claimed that the Premier League champions have put a final contract offer to Sneijder following claims the Netherlands international wants to be the club's highest-paid player.

However, speaking after United's 2-1 win over Barcelona in Washington on Saturday evening, Ferguson dismissed the latest bout of speculation regarding Sneijder.

"Absolute nonsense," said Ferguson. "I have never discussed him. There is nothing new."
Cleverley praise

Ferguson is clearly unhappy with the story and emphasised his desire to find a replacement for Scholes from within his present squad by talking up the performance of England Under 21 midfielder Tom Cleverley.

"It an area we have to find a solution for," he said.

"That is why we played Tom Cleverley today. Physically he is not the strongest but he is wiry and has a great idea of the game.

"He is a good footballer and was our best player today. His discipline was terrific. He is a quick passer of the ball. He has good eyes.

"It was a big night for him. He is a big, strong possibility for us to start the season."

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7073851,00.html_

Which one of the United lot was it saying about a week ago that Cleverly is garbage?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cleverley replacement for Scholes :lmao 

Still confident of a Mata deal going through, hopefully Nasri is leaving soon but seeing him with the captain's armband yesterday made me feel sick.

Johnson kissed the Citeh badge? Pathetic :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

they all were weren't they? now he's played well against Barca and SAF has backed him and they'll be all over him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Rush said:


> they all were weren't they? now he's played well against Barca and SAF has backed him and they'll be all over him.


erm no, i have been saying all along it will be interesting to see how he adapts to playing CM. I think someone called him 'shit' after his first appearance of the tour in extremely hot temperatures.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah, the fans were proper slating him on here last week, has one good game in a friendly against Barcelona and now he is the replacement for Scholes. Bollocks, he is NEARLY 22 in a month and unless he has a major growth in his abilities pretty soon then he won't get near Scholes' level. Wilshere embarasses him and is not far off 2 and a half years younger.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Guillem Balague has said the mata deal is done 22m euros. Hes an ok source so im not fully trusting the story.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We need to get this done asap, before Citeh start trolling us on the deal. Spurs embarass themselves in transfers and won't get him anyway. Can't see Mata going to Chelsea although they are interested apparently.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Clevarly seems like he could be a decent addition to the squad but giving him Scholes role straight off the bat may be a bit much for him but I reckon he could handle it. 

As for the Mata Stuff why are you guys believing the Rumors so much. It's apparently a done deal yet Arsenal nor Valencia haven't even talked about an official bid out loud


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal seem to have negotiated something with them, Arsenal never usually speak about players and with such a high profile target it is unlikely they will talk about any part of the deal. Judging by Wenger's press conference it looks likely that there is something going on.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal seem to have negotiated something with them, Arsenal never usually speak about players and with such a high profile target it is unlikely they will talk about any part of the deal. Judging by Wenger's press conference it looks likely that there is something going on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal seem to have negotiated something with them, Arsenal never usually speak about players and with such a high profile target it is unlikely they will talk about any part of the deal. Judging by Wenger's press conference it looks likely that there is something going on.


I dunno I just reckon Arsenal fans are clutching on something that hasn't even happened yet. I don't see why they wouldn't want to let something slip. Maybe not even them but even Valencia may have let something out by now but all they keep saying is how they haven't received a bid. 

In all honesty this story just seems to be based purely on the press.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Which one of the United lot was it saying about a week ago that Cleverly is garbage?





Rush said:


> they all were weren't they? now he's played well against Barca and SAF has backed him and they'll be all over him.





Stringer said:


> Yeah, the fans were proper slating him on here last week, has one good game in a friendly against Barcelona and now he is the replacement for Scholes.





> We came from behind to beat a poor MLS side.
> 
> De Gea couldn't do much about the goal, solid otherwise. Jones was outjumped for the goal. The twins are like two jack-russells...but good at football. *Cleverly was fucking shit.* Obertan: pace to burn, tricky as fuck with the ball. Achieve your potential, Squidward. Diouf, poor bastard looks scared to be in a United shirt. Welbeck was good, a few nice flicks and touches too.


There is what I said. I said he _played_ shit. Not that he actually _is_ shit.
Tut tut, lads. Straw man arguments will always be thrown back in your faces.

He ain't no replacement for Scholes though :side:.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

You also said something positive about Obertan. Not really a respectable post at all.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

OBERTAN. World class player.


Meh, still think something is going on with Mata and us even if we haven't bidded yet, hopefully tied up pretty soon.

Wenger said if one of Nasri or Cesc go then we need another top player coming in.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

With our transfers you nailed it on the head yesterday.

We wont sign ANYONE. Until we sell and have qualified for the champions league. Our wage budget is still ridiculously higher for the amount of shit in our squad so the likes of Eboue, Bendtner, Almunia HAVE to leave to free up space in the wage budget before we sign players. If Nasri AND Fabregas go we will sign Mata. If only one goes i doubt we will. If neither leave we're coming 6th.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The Arsenal and Mata thing seems real to me. That cheeky little smile Wenger gave when asked about him in the pre match conference was something you wouldn't see from him unless something is happening or if they are a few unattended kids in a playground (couldn't help myself there ).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

All depends on where Cesc and Nasri play. If Nasri and Cesc stay and are played in sensible positions finishing 6th is laughable. If Nasri is played in the Cesc role we will struggle to get top 4. 

I'm confident if one of them goes Mata is coming in, or another top player of that ilk. 

Our wage budget is clearing nicely with the poor players taking high wages leaving. We already have around 40 million to spend at the moment, and I hope we will make additions and not just replacements.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> The Arsenal and Mata thing seems real to me. That cheeky little smile Wenger gave when asked about him in the pre match conference was something you wouldn't see from him unless something is happening or if they are a few unattended kids in a playground (*couldn't help myself there* ).


Don't worry, Wenger says the same thing. :side:

_20110731
Rovers agree Goodwillie fee
Terrors striker given permission to discuss Ewood Park move


Blackburn Rovers are holding talks with David Goodwillie after agreeing a fee for the Dundee United striker.

Scotland international Goodwillie has been chased by a string of clubs during the transfer window and has been a target for SPL champions Rangers.

Blackpool have also shown an interest in the 22-year-old, however, Blackburn now look set to win the race for his signature.

Rovers recently had a £1.8million bid turned down by United, but a deal worth £2.8million has now been agreed between the two clubs.

It is understood that Blackburn will pay an initial £2m for Goodwillie, with the Terrors due a further £800,000 depending upon various clauses being met.

Goodwillie had been advised to make the move to English football and he will now look to finalise his transfer to Ewood Park.

United boss Peter Houston said: "It's no secret Blackburn are interested in him. The clubs have agreed a fee.

"David Goodwillie is likely to go if he can agree terms."

Blackburn defender Gavin Gunning had been expected to be included as part of the deal, however, the 20-year-old has rejected a move to Tannadice.

Gunning is currently on trial at Scunthorpe United and Iron boss Alan Knill revealed the player had opted against a return to the SPL after last season's loan spell at Motherwell.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12874_7074206,00.html_

I'm sure Wes Brown is disappointed Goodwillie isn't going to Sunderland.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Don't worry, Wenger says the same thing. :side:
> 
> _20110731
> Rovers agree Goodwillie fee
> Terrors striker given permission to discuss Ewood Park move
> 
> 
> Blackburn Rovers are holding talks with David Goodwillie after agreeing a fee for the Dundee United striker.
> 
> Scotland international Goodwillie has been chased by a string of clubs during the transfer window and has been a target for SPL champions Rangers.
> 
> Blackpool have also shown an interest in the 22-year-old, however, Blackburn now look set to win the race for his signature.
> 
> Rovers recently had a £1.8million bid turned down by United, but a deal worth £2.8million has now been agreed between the two clubs.
> 
> It is understood that Blackburn will pay an initial £2m for Goodwillie, with the Terrors due a further £800,000 depending upon various clauses being met.
> 
> Goodwillie had been advised to make the move to English football and he will now look to finalise his transfer to Ewood Park.
> 
> United boss Peter Houston said: "It's no secret Blackburn are interested in him. The clubs have agreed a fee.
> 
> "David Goodwillie is likely to go if he can agree terms."
> 
> Blackburn defender Gavin Gunning had been expected to be included as part of the deal, however, the 20-year-old has rejected a move to Tannadice.
> 
> Gunning is currently on trial at Scunthorpe United and Iron boss Alan Knill revealed the player had opted against a return to the SPL after last season's loan spell at Motherwell.
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12874_7074206,00.html_
> 
> I'm sure Wes Brown is disappointed Goodwillie isn't going to Sunderland.


It's not a shock people are making moves for Goodwillie after he was cleared of rape recently.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It doesn't Mata anymore, GOODWILLIE is available.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The first real test will come if Goodwillie meets Shittu.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If he's as good as his name I don't mind if we sign him. I'm always sceptical of strikers coming from Scotland though. Kris Boyd was god up there and he couldn't cut it in the Championship.

I was just reading up on him before and apparently he's been involved in trouble before and was put on house arrest by Dundee United so he couldn't get in any more bother. I was only joking the other day how funny it was that someone called Goodwillie was accused of rape!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I've never slated Cleverly, in fact, I've always liked the guy and I think he has a lot of talent and potential. I didn't see the Barcelona game though, so I can't comment on how he did in central midfield. If he did so well, then I don't mind Sir Alex giving him a test in this position. However, he's still very young and this could bring on a lot of pressure for him and you'd have to take into account whether he would be able to cope with the pressure. Surely, Sir Alex realises we need to make one more signing to fill Scholes spot.

What was interesting though was David Gill did come out several days ago, stating that we are looking to make one more signing when United return home and that it would most likely be after the Community Shield against City. I hope this does happen. Who would we go for/get? No idea.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Off-Topic i know, Sheff Wed got beat 14-0 of Alfreton Town 8*D...(albeit it was their youth side out).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Alfreton Town :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

14 - 0? :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I think thats how you spell it mate, seriously when it came up on Sky Sports i seriously :lmao.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/results/default.stm

BBC Sport website haha.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sneijder was interviewed after the city match



> "What will happen? We'll see. There is always a chance that something will happen, but we will see," he said.
> 
> "I've played in many competitions. I started in Holland, then played in Spain and now the Italian league, and I'm still here.
> 
> "We will see what happens but I'm happy here."
> 
> "There is always speculation," he added. "I've said before, I've played for almost 10 years at the highest level and every year there is speculation.
> 
> "As you can see, I'm still here. I'm always happy. I'm a happy guy. I'm just happy to train every day with my colleagues and to train every day and to play my game for the fans."


apparently when asked about united he didnt answer and walked away


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That's because The Sheikh was standing by with Bentleys full of cash.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

heres the interview

http://yfrog.com/2hnkxz

when he gets asked about United he smiles, but i could catch what he said, then he walks off


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Reporter: ''Are you flattered to be linked with Man United?''

Sneijder: *Smiles* ''I'm not.'' *Walks away quickly, laughing*

Cocktease.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Reporter: ''Are you flattered to be linked with Man United?''
> 
> Sneijder: *Smiles* ''Who?'' *Walks away quickly, laughing*
> 
> Cocktease.


8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

"Man United? No, they can't pay my wages."

He won't be sold.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> "Man United? No, they can't pay my wages."
> 
> He won't be sold.


Stringer that is until The Sheikh turns up, with bentleys full of cash.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Hate Citeh with a passion. Simply should not be allowed to do what they do. 

Hopefully he makes a career decision.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Hate Citeh with a passion. Simply should not be allowed to do what they do.
> 
> Hopefully he makes a career decision.


You mean spend money unlike yo guys do 8*D....

Nah i kid.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Hate Citeh with a passion. Simply should not be allowed to do what they do.
> 
> Hopefully he makes a career decision.


Don't the whole of England spend ludicrous amounts of money?
Thought so.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal don't. Citeh spend more than anyone, Chelsea aren't as hyper as they were but they spent a lot in January, United spend quite a bit too, but to replace key players, Citeh do it for the sake of spending.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Don't the whole of England spend ludicrous amounts of money?
> Thought so.


Jealous Scotsman 8*D......


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Bitter because they got beat by the team steeped in history, one of the top European clubs, MALMO!

No TV revenue or lots, you shouldn't be losing to them and embarassing Scottish football.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Anthony Stokes and Kris Boyd are perfect examples of how dire Scottish football is. Both couldn't cut it in the championship, but get 20+ goals a year with ease in Scotland.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal don't. Citeh spend more than anyone, Chelsea aren't as hyper as they were but they spent a lot in January, United spend quite a bit too, but to replace key players, Citeh do it for the sake of spending.


tbf they are no different from when Chelsea began. They are just rebuilding their sqaud. Chelsea went crazy for like 3 seasons before they really slowed down.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm pretty sure on Sky Sports the other day it said something 230 million has been spent on transfers so far by english clubs.
That is insane, because there haven't even been big players moving.

Overpricing is ridiculous, and ruining football.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I'm pretty sure on Sky Sports the other day it said something 230 million has been spent on transfers so far by english clubs.
> That is insane, because *there haven't even been big players moving.*
> 
> Overpricing is ridiculous, and ruining football.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


>


Thats one player, and what was that like 30-40 mil?
And a player who is worth it at that.

What im saying is, where the hell did the rest of that 200 million come from?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Damn Shepard beat me too the Aguero pic



JimmyWangYang said:


> Thats one player, and what was that like 30-40 mil?
> And a player who is worth it at that.
> 
> What im saying is, where the hell did the rest of that 200 million come from?


Pretty sure £150m or so of that alone comes from Liverpool, Man U & Man City's buys :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Thats one player, and what was that like 30-40 mil?
> And a player who is worth it at that.
> 
> What im saying is, where the hell did the rest of that 200 million come from?


Utd spent about 60 of it, of which De Gea and Jones were both worth their price. Young would've been if he wasn't entering his last year of contract.

Add the 45 odd million liverpool spent and you have less than 100 million between the other 17 teams in the league (Excluding City Utd and Liverpool). Which when you split it up isn't really THAT much. There's certainly been higher cases of overspending in previous years. Transfer fees are ridiculously bloated lately though, I'll say that much.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Damn Shepard beat me too the Aguero pic
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure £150m or so of that alone comes from Liverpool, Man U & Man City's buys :lmao


Yeah i know, but this is a lot of money we are talking about, and what substantial players have really come in ? :lmao

I'm gonna become a temporary Man City fan for a year anyway because Aguero is my favourite player :lmao

Hate the rest of their team and everything they stand for though


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Stop being a bitter Scot :side: 

Yeah it's a hell of a lot of money especially when you consider 3/4 of it came from 3 out of 20 teams in the league but its what you gotta pay now. Prices are just way to inflated. Plus it's not like this is only league it happens in. Malaga & Madrid have both splashed out quite a bit this year too. So have PSG.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Stop being a bitter Scot :side:
> 
> Yeah it's a hell of a lot of money especially when you consider 3/4 of it came from 3 out of 20 teams in the league but its what you gotta pay now. Prices are just way to inflated. Plus it's not like this is only league it happens in. Malaga & Madrid have both splashed out quite a bit this year too. So have PSG.


No, i'm going to stay mad that Rangers are fucking retarded and have a tiny bit of money to spend for once in their lives, yet instead of buying decent players they try buy all their old players and get held to ransom over shit Dundee United players 

Hope Malaga & PSG both crash and burn this year.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I hope Malaga end the endless two horse race in the Spanish league and actually do well. I assumed as a Scot you'd support a similar idea 8*D

As for PSG, I don't follow League 1 that much so I don't care about them in the slightest.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


> I hope Malaga end the endless two horse race in the Spanish league and actually do well. I assumed as a Scot you'd support a similar idea 8*D
> 
> As for PSG, I don't follow League 1 that much so I don't care about them in the slightest.


I was always all for Atletico Madrid doing that, but Aguero, De Gea are gone and Forlan's a lazy bastard.

I quite like Villarreal as well, if they hold onto their good players (oh no wait Cazorla has already moved to Malaga FUCK)

Still its amusing to watch Messi break his own records every year.

Gotta love the little guy, he really is the model sportsmen.
Ie the best in the world and a really good attitude.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


>






























8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

meh ronaldo 40 goals in 34 games, messi 31 in 33 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Berbarito said:


>


Hey, HENDO was totally worth the £20 million pounds Liverpool paid for him! He is the number one English prospect right now. And I am totally not biased towards the fact that deal essentially funded all our summer spending, including pinching Wickham from under Liverpool's nose 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Annoys me that we spent 35 on Carroll, 20 on Hendo, another bunch of money on Downing when we could've tried to go after Kun (although his wage demands would be epic), Mata, Hazard, Cissokho etc etc (i can have an FM dream :side. We finally got money to spend and instead of putting it to good use we overspend on English players and the English player i'd rather we tried to get (Jones) went to United.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Worst thing was that we was likely to get him before Man U Hijacked the bid from us.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> meh ronaldo 40 goals in 34 games, messi 31 in 33 8*D


Messi still ended up on the same amount of total goals as Cristiano, cause he raped the Champions League.










Scottish dude is complaining now... Wait till we enter the market and bump that total amount up a good £70m 8*D





Never going to happen :sad:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

the tears of the whingers make victory ever so sweeter.

wah wah they spend too much wah wah.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Rush said:


> Annoys me that we spent 35 on Carroll, 20 on Hendo, another bunch of money on Downing when we could've tried to go after Kun (although his wage demands would be epic), Mata, Hazard, Cissokho etc etc (i can have an FM dream :side. We finally got money to spend and instead of putting it to good use we overspend on English players and the English player i'd rather we tried to get (Jones) went to United.


you do understand that most if not all of those players would want champions league football + high wages (kun). there was never a chance we'd get kun, hazard was never linked, mata was linked but didn't seem likely and cissohko was just rumours.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I know but we need to spend our money wisely to get back into the champions league. Spending 75 mil on players who are decent (Carroll and Downing) and a prospect (Henderson) isn't going to get us back there. Yeah we're building an overall better squad and hopefully cutting some of the deadwood but we have no european competition that we need a big squad for, and we already have decent English players coming through the acadamy and reserves. Robinson, Kelly, Flanagan, Spearing and Shelvey. Not all of them are going to be great but we have a core group of youngsters that we should be developing while trying to bring in some better quality players than what we bought. I don't mind Hendo, Carroll, and Downing but for the money we spent on them? Not thrilled.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao what site is that from?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That is just brilliant :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

love the gif as always


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Great signing for united really, along with Toure and Silva, cant wait to see them line up against city on sunday


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.thebreps.info/1978/1978sergio-aguero-has-already-signed-for-manchester-united/

not sure if they're just taking the piss or if they're just retarded on that site. there's the link to the story


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

it looks to actually be legit i think.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I love that picture of Kun with all his trophies. If memory serves correct it was from he literally bossed the under 20s World Cup playing almost as a midfielder rather than a striker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










kun approves.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cissokho has said he'd be excited by the prospect of a move to England and said we were a club that anyone would want to move to before the end of last season. I think he'd certainly consider a move to us.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
> I will be making an announcement regarding my future, on here at 4pm today........


:argh: please not be united, please not be united............


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Please be Everton, please be Everton


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Please don't be a new deal, please don't be a new deal


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

hope its something like he bought a new pair of sunglasses :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He's decided to grow the moustache again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he's too hipster for announcements.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

more rumours from Guillem Balague 




> News about Mata coming soon and not very possitive for Arsenal fans...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

mancini did say he wanted to bring in a winger


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mata has also decided to grow a moustache.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he says 


> Mata's clause to sign player cheaper (20-23m euros) finished yesterday. Clubs agreed fee, player happy to go but money didnt arrive...
> Spurs tried to get him but he only wanted to go to Arsenal or Barcelona. Without Cesc money, Arsenal didnt want 2 pay.Now he costs 60m euros


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










is that a hello new contract or goodbye magpies....


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barton is going to announce his stubbed another *** out in another youth players eye.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

why would Sunderland care about spent millions.....................I mean we beat Man City 1-0...(at home) 8*D

and beat Chelsea 3-0 at their ground 8*D....


(now awaits the claims of 5-0 and 4-2 to come in).


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Balague reckons the most likely thing to happen now is that Mata will sign a new deal with Valencia


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Balague is an ok source as i said yesterday so take his info with a grain of salt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

but arsenal blogs are the reliable source

alright


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sounds like Ballache is spoofing. I think Arsenal will get him, unfortunately.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The Joey Barton saga bores me now, just get it over with.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> but arsenal blogs are the reliable source
> 
> alright


When did anyone say they were?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> When did anyone say they were?


Stringer.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

By my understanding Balague is not correct in what hes said because if the fee was agreed that means the so called clause was triggered and transfer clause's normally do not state when the fee has to be payed. So we should be able to bid the ammount the clause is still.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Knowing Arsene and Arsenal's track record when it comes to signings and considering Mata's exceptional abilities, pessimism seems the only option.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> By my understanding Balague is not correct in what hes said because if the fee was agreed that means the so called clause was triggered and transfer clause's normally do not state when the fee has to be payed. So we should be able to bid the ammount the clause is still.


i dont think that;s the case (if i understand what you're saying)

are you saying that if arsenal met the release clause, they dont have to strump up the cash right away? i dont think the clause changes anything. until the fee is paid the deal doesnt go through. if the release clause was met, valencia have no choice to accept the deal, but mata still has the right to reject arsenal's contract offer.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lukaku has said his not moving to Chelsea, unless his apart of the first team. Chelsea have agreed a fee with Anzhi to sell Zhrikov to them. 

Also just 50 minutes until the announcement of Barton.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Strong rumours on twitter that Barton has been released by Newcastle


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Lukaku has said his not moving to Chelsea, unless his apart of the first team. Chelsea have agreed a fee with Anzhi to sell Zhrikov to them.
> 
> Also just 50 minutes until the announcement of Barton.


First team squad, that is. He just doesn't want to be loaned out from Chelsea should he go there.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

BkB Hulk, i wonder how he'd fit in at Chelsea regardless. I'm going to be honest here in saying i've never seen the lad play so i don't know his style of play, the only time i've heard of the lad is from the FM fanboys who big him up. 

United_07, :lmao wait that means he'd be free to join anyone.....no doubt Steve Bruce would take him up on that offer 8*D.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I like Joey Barton


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i terminated barton in one of my newcastle fm games.

his next step is to retire and become a youth coach at barca.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Craig Bellamy has no intention of leaving Manchester City.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well, Sky Sports News have said that Barton is available on a free transfer. Everton get in there 8*D.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Official statement - been placed on transfer list, can leave on a free.

Chaos in 3...2...1


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

gogogogo Liverpool. English, plays in the midfield. fits our bill :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

so newcastle are going to lose their two main midfielders from last year for a combined 1.5 mil

oh mike.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yip, Dalglish is going to be on this in a flash.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Not sure Everton can afford Barton on a free. :side:

Arsenal to sell Cesc now that they know they can get Barton for free. Proceeds from the Cesc sale will go to Arsene's trips to France.



Kiz said:


> i terminated barton in one of my newcastle fm games.
> 
> his next step is to retire and become a youth coach at barca.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The shitstorm for this will be huge. 

He stayed under contract while in prison but gets pushed out for twitter comments. lulz.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Does this mean Enrique is also available on a free? :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Newcastle United striker Nile Ranger on Twitter: "Most used sub in the prem last season.. Now I'm struggling to even get a pre season game.. haha..what a joke."


THEY'RE JUST LINING UP TO LEAVE


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I wouldn't be surpised. The club's actually a dictatorship now, no-one can say a bad word or express an opinion :lmao

Ranger was already transfer listed, mainly because he's shite though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I think there will be rioting if we don't sign Barton for financial reasons, would fucking love him here.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nolan gone. Barton gone. Ranger going.

Abeid in. Cabaye in. Marveaux in.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

are we certain that Arsene is still managing Arsenal and didn't secretly switch to the Toon?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

dannysimpson12 Danny Simpson 
Lost for words

The shitstorm will be in the dressing room too, tearing the soul from the club (Y)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

the most ridiculous thing is that they're not commanding a fee. what the fuck


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ashley is probably planning on raising funds by fining the players who complain about this.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

0% - Newcastle's PL win percentage without Joey Barton in the team during 2010-11, compared to 34% when he played

:lmao it gets better. Oh Mike.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> i dont think that;s the case (if i understand what you're saying)
> 
> *are you saying that if arsenal met the release clause, they dont have to strump up the cash right away?* i dont think the clause changes anything. until the fee is paid the deal doesnt go through. if the release clause was met, valencia have no choice to accept the deal, but mata still has the right to reject arsenal's contract offer.


Ye this. I was under the impression thats how it works in some cases. 

Barton being available for free is laughable. Hes a grade a twat but he was still good for newcastle last year.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao @ the tweets that Barton got in trouble for. Basically him just standing up for Enrique and showing some passion for the actual club and fans, not the crap that runs it. This whole thing is ridiculous.

Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
Just off to Elland Road for the game today, long time since I've played here. Great fans and stadium. Looking forward to it #toonarmy

Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
If only we as players could tell the fans exactly how it is, without them above fining us lots of money. There will be a time and a place.

Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
If it wouldn't effect team morale and cause unrest within the dressing room, am certain Jose's comments would be the tip of the iceberg.....

Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
And again it would be left to those magnificent fans to pick up the remnants of their once great football club. #hadenoughofcertainpeople

Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
If I wanted to leave, I'd just come out and say "I want to leave" Things need addressing as am not prepared to go through a relegation again

Basically, if you don't like Ashley, it seems like you can fuck off. Nice.

Just for you too, Mags:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Th...-Page/263360713677687?sk=page_getting_started
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=238632652834379


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Is this the first time Joey Barton's been released without charge?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Doesn't this like happen every season? I mean the Newcastle fans wanting Ashley out, then for some unknown reason they love him again.


----------



## Victarion

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Rush said:


> Is this the first time Joey Barton's been released without charge?


oh you.


Newcastle are a joke, well Mike Ashley is.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Berbarito said:


> 8*D


:lmao



Kiz said:


> the tears of the whingers make victory ever so sweeter.
> 
> wah wah they spend too much wah wah.


Citeh fans were complaining about Chelsea when they were spending big and you were shit. (Y)

I wouldn't get too excited about winning the... DUBLIN CUP.



MartinFromMars said:


> Stringer.


I said the Telegraph was reliable but apparently that's an Arsenal blog... :no:


I'm going to fuck shit up if Mata signs a new contract with Valencia as we are stalling in the market, AGAIN.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

So the latest from Sky Sources is that Man City are trying to push through a deal with Inter Milan that see's a swap deal between Tevez & Maicon


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Rush said:


> Is this the first time Joey Barton's been released without charge?












lol nice one...anyway i hope liverpool take advantage of the magpies misfortune. For a free transfer and if he stayed out of trouble barton would be a good signing also linking back up with Carroll would be win unlikely though but you never know


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Inter will be laughing if that deal goes through.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Inter Milan always seem to get the better part of a swap deal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Dale said:


> So the latest from Sky Sources is that Man City are trying to push through a deal with Inter Milan that see's a swap deal between Tevez & Maicon


Tevez For Maicon? 

Man City would be stupid to accept that deal. Maicon is a good player but come on 

Also :lmao at Barton being released on a free. Mike Ashley isn't serious.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I still maintain that Tevez is overrated.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barton would be a great pickup for a team like Villa or Everton. Mike A. is a really strange owner. I don't understand not giving Barton or Nolan what they want. Newcastle are not a small team, so it doesn't make sense for them to be settling for just above the relegation zone.

I know they've signed a few good french players, but surely the Andy Carroll money would allow them to pig out a bit in the transfer market.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Skybet have us favourites with Villa to sign Barton. I don't think they realise our monetry problem stretches past our transfer budget :lmao

He'll end up at a bigger club than us sadly, very underrated player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sounded like Mata was itching to move, hope the deal isn't dead.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Knowing Arsenal it is. Our transfer policy is shite.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> I know they've signed a few good french players, but surely the Andy Carroll money would allow them to pig out a bit in the transfer market.


More money for the casino trips for Ashley, Lambias & Pardew. Once they shift Barton's £60k a week there's even more for them.

I have to ask you Magsimus, would you prefer our chicken fucker owners or that fat asset stripping prick Ashley? Tough one right?


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Skybet have us favourites with Villa to sign Barton. I don't think they realise our monetry problem stretches past our transfer budget :lmao
> 
> He'll end up at a bigger club than us sadly, very underrated player.


You must feel so much ill will to that chairman of yours. Moyes is going to crack in front of the TV cameras one day. The jobs next to impossible with the austerity drive. I'm shocked nobody has come in for the club yet as Moyes with even a Villa sized budget would get you into Europe comfortably


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We have enquired about Barton according to the skysports website. Im not a fan of him i think he's a twat to be honest but saying that he can be a away game player for us. Someone who will throw his weight about on those "rainy nights" we always fall victim to. Would like to see what he would be like in training as well.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well Howard Kendall walked out on us when our then-board wouldn't sign Dion Dublin for us, I can see Moyes going the exact same way soon to be honest. I really hate Kenwright to be honest, deceitful cunt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah, Moyes will snap if a journo asks them if they needed to improve after a heavy loss, hope he does too as it will inject a sense of urgency into matters at least, if he doesn't get sacked for it...

Looked like we were holding out for Barcelona to come in and offer 40 million. Thing is, Wenger said he would be very busy this year and must know we need additions and not just replacements. Mata would slot into our line up perfectly unlike Nasri who wants to play in central midfield where he would be hopeless unless drastic changes to tactics were made, which won't happen, nor it should either.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, Moyes will snap if a journo asks them if they needed to improve after a heavy loss, hope he does too as it will inject a sense of urgency into matters at least, if he doesn't get sacked for it...


Moyes has a job for life if he wants it, we can't afford to sack him.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Harry looks to be the next England manager, so it wouldn't surprise me if Moyes finally gave in and jumped ship to Spurs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

so to continue buying players, we must sell Cesc?

lovely. it's not like we need about six positions filled. oh wait ...


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's getting to a point where I hope he does now, if Moyes goes, a lot of players will follow him out, and the fans will follow them in turn, leave Kenwright right in the shitter. I've already said many a time now that this is my last season going to the match until Kenwright goes, and I stand by that.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Another problem is Cesc's agent hes being such a fuckwit holding it all up behind the scenes and has made Cesc look like a twat at times this summer. Bad news is he became RVP's new agent today. 

The problem is our transfer policy + Wenger not wanting to spend over the odds for quality players. If he does not think they are worth that extra 5-10m he will try to haggle the price down which used to work but those days are long gone. The board are to blame just as much because they let Wenger control everything and are then happy to keep getting top 4 to subsidize the stadium costs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I still maintain that Tevez is overrated.


Wahhhh 

As for Barton I don't see why he couldn't go to Everton, Can't see him signing for a team in the top 6 (We would but we have a midfield overload) so Everton or someone like Villa seem like the best bet. Everton really should go for him. How moyes sticks through all the crap amazes me.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

For Wenger to buy players it looks like we need to sell Cesc, but we have enough to buy 2 or 3 top quality 15-20 million players, before even selling Cesc and Nasri. I don't think we have to buy 6 players, if we did we would be right up there for everything though. A change of tactic is needed defensively first and foremost to go along with a top drawer centre back. When you have the budget we have, buying 6 players of a good quality just ISN'T feasible.

I DO see where Wenger is coming from, trying his luck that Nasri will help us to win a trophy and may re-sign with the club but Mata is just more suited to us anyway.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao at this during the match


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

six was exaggeration.

still think we need a backup striker (to RVP), backup winger (to Walcott), a leftback (starting or backup), and a centerback (starting or backup).


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

according to the Mirror's twitter page



> We'll be putting up two massive Man United exclusives at midnight.


cant wait to see what it will be this time , last time it was that a deal for £27m for Sanchez was done


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

rooney to wear number ten this season.

anderson to start on the bench. 

lock.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> We have enquired about Barton according to the skysports website. Im not a fan of him i think he's a twat to be honest but saying that he can be a away game player for us. Someone who will throw his weight about on those "rainy nights" we always fall victim to. Would like to see what he would be like in training as well.


We've not really go t much room to move on branding players twats tbf. 

Not a fan of his but on a free he could be an great signing. Miles better than Denilson + Diaby.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> For Wenger to buy players it looks like we need to sell Cesc, but we have enough to buy 2 or 3 top quality 15-20 million players, before even selling Cesc and Nasri. I don't think we have to buy 6 players, if we did we would be right up there for everything though. A change of tactic is needed defensively first and foremost to go along with a top drawer centre back. When you have the budget we have, buying 6 players of a good quality just ISN'T feasible.
> 
> I DO see where Wenger is coming from, trying his luck that Nasri will help us to win a trophy and may re-sign with the club but Mata is just more suited to us anyway.


Denilson 35,000 a week, Diaby 40k, Rosicky 40k a week, Bendtner 55k a week, Eboue 55k a week, These are the reason we cannot buy players. Our wage bill is horrendous.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barton is better than Denilson, by far. Our wage bill is ridiculous, but hardly the reason we can't buy players, we have at least 35 million to spend.

Mirror posting some bullshit will be funny.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bendtner's agent is world-class.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mirror just trying to lure hits to the website.

Well done, you've got one :side:.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd like to see what The Mirror has in their columns tomorrow. Probably that Barton will join Arsenal, if they can match his 50k a week asking deal...if not he'll go and play for Stoke where he can have as many "Rainy Nights" as possible.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The mirror back page should be out before midnight, if its something big it will be on that, normally sky news post the back pages on their twitter

edit: and as i wrote that










just more of the same about sneijder....yawn


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sky Sports say our bid was rejected for Mata, but the article won't open.

Twists and turns to come?

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7076536,00.html


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lol @ The Mirror 

Too much Speculation with this Mata stuff. Someone needs to set it straight for sure.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

"So my son remains a Valencia player, for now. But I don't think it's their last offer.

"There are several offers for Mata and I think that Arsenal will come forward again. The situation is still evolving."

Juan Mata's father. Interest from Italy too, seems to want to move here though. If the press are to be believed he was disappointed and hang around for a phone call all day in Lisbon, although from this report we DID table a bid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Same old shit from the mirror, people already denying the stories on twitter :lmao Something about Berb to PSG or could be in swap deal to Inter or something.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Berbs isn't leaving.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Berbs can't leave, his in my fantasy team. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

£20m for a 30 year old in the last year of his contract is a good selling price


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

But...we can't sell this guy!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Berbs Looking like a BOSS


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Dimitar 'the boss' Berbatov


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

dimitar score against blackburn to pump up that goal tally berbatov.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Disappointed that Pastore chose PSG over us, but in the grand scheme of pre-season I'm not really upset about our transfer window to this point. AVB has come in and done basically exactly what he said he was going to do, and he's produced results and a trophy, even if it's only the Barclays Asia Trophy. He said he'd evaluate everything after the competition was done, and I expect he'll have everything worked out just fine.

The most amazing part is how well everyone's responded to him. His philosophy really seems to be working so far, and the players really seem to like it and are obviously responding pretty well to it. It's comforting to know that the players we have are re-motivated and eager to impress again, and the work ethic of the team overall has been fantastic this pre-season. He's got guys working different positions and doing well, he's exploited Daniel Sturridge, he's woken up Fernando Torres, and the way he's used Benayoun this pre-season has me really excited.

I honestly have nothing to complain about. AVB has been fantastic.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Pastore is an idiot for choosing PSG over Chelsea. There Argentineans never learn.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

pastore isnt worth 40 mil. fact.

psg might gain a player, but not a 40 mil player. we havent even spent 40 mil on a player.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Mikey Damage said:


> six was exaggeration.
> 
> still think we need a backup striker (to RVP), backup winger (to Walcott), a leftback (starting or backup), and a centerback (starting or backup).


Back ups aren't good enough. We need t buy better than we have Sell of the worst drop the currents to the bench. Thats the best way to strengthen.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Barton is better than Denilson, by far. Our wage bill is ridiculous, but hardly the reason we can't buy players, we have at least 35 million to spend.
> 
> Mirror posting some bullshit will be funny.


This is where your wrong. The wage bill takes out 68% percent of the current turnover. In season we make around a £1M profit. We sign anyone without selling and this 1M profit is gone and we instantly start making a loss.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Balague reckons the most likely thing to happen now is that Mata will sign a new deal with Valencia


Balague is just helping to hype the English press.



> Buyout clause for Juan Mata has increased to €30 million after 31 July deadline
> 
> With one month left to go in the summer silly season, many media outlets are still predicting the sale of Juan Mata to Arsenal, or Tottenham, or Chelsea, or a number of other teams.
> 
> However, Manuel Llorente and Braulio Vázquez have not yet received any formal offers for the player, and now Super Deporte is reporting that a clause in Mata's contract has kicked in, that after 31 July his buyout clause was raised to €30 million.
> 
> Before the 31 July deadline (as previously written about here) clubs didn't even have to contact VCF about any potential transfer. They could have gone straight to Mata and his agent and agreed on personal terms first, and then Mata and his agent could take this to Valencia and demand a transfer or that VCF pay Mata the wages that the new club was willing to. The only requirement for the buying club was that the offer be between €20-25 million.
> 
> However, since that deadline has passed, that option is now off the table.
> 
> Now any interested clubs must go to Valencia directly to discuss any deal, and Mata's buyout clause is now €30 million. And considering that Lorente has said repeatedly that he will not negotiate with any team over Mata, it seems only a bid of €30 million will make Mata leave the Mestalla.
> 
> There is also speculation that with the imminent arrival of Sergio Canales to Valencia, that Mata will be sold to make room, though Llorente has said repeatedly about this as well that the Canales loan move is all about Canales, and has nothing to do with Mata.


8*D

Story from: http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia/2011/08/01/carpetazo-tema-mata-queda/134899.html

Story in English: http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/inde...sed-to-30-million-after-31-July-deadline.html

Was on the BBC also which claimed Spurs bid the 25M euros but Mata told the to get fucked.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao owned


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Like I said, he ain't leaving 

Hope you didn't get your hopes up too high, Stringer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao Valencia Trollin'


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

But...but...STRINGER was sure he was coming!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

the arsenal blog said it was so


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I am still hoping that Fabregas joins us Milan


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Your going to be in for along wait then my friend


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

why would fabregas go to milan


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah Fab to Milan won't happen. Its not that he wants out of Arsenal but that he wants to go to Barca. if Barca didn't go for him he probably wouldn't leave.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



coopieroLCFC said:


> Your going to be in for along wait then my friend


Yeah I know it is almost impossible since he wants Barca and Barca wants him but who knows Barca got money problems + last year no 1 would have thought that Ibra would join us....


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It will never happen besides Milan would be a side step for Fabregas at this stage


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's not like Fab hates Arsenal and wants to move from there. He just wants to play for Barca. He won't go anywhere other than Barca.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



coopieroLCFC said:


> It will never happen besides Milan would be a side step for Fabregas at this stage


and another thing he would be a reserve of xavi and iniesta with Barca like he is with Spain


----------



## coopieroLCFC

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Is there much money floating around in the Italian Leagues nowadays?


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



coopieroLCFC said:


> Is there much money floating around in the Italian Leagues nowadays?


No


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He doesn't care if they have Xavi and Iniesta. He wants to go there. If he doesn't go there, then he's happy at Arsenal. I doubt he would want to go to Italy at all.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barcelona's final offer for Arsenal midfielder Cesc Fabregas (24) is 37M (incl 5M from player's pay-cut) plus 5M variables. [radio marca] 

Take it now Arsenal.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Harry looks to be the next England manager, so it wouldn't surprise me if Moyes finally gave in and jumped ship to Spurs.


I continue to lol at that prospect.



Play CROUCH up front.














Get some Croatian to play just behind. Have the scouts take a look at Zagreb. Bid £7m. Easy.


















WHAT DO YOU MEAN I CAN'T BUY HIM?











Fucking 'Arry.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

'Arry being England manager would be a good laugh.

Game plan: PUT THE BALL IN THE AIR FOR CROUCHY!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What's that Crouchy? You want to retire? Just a little bit longer, please. I don't care that no clubs want you. Just keep going until the 2022 World Cup.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I hate how people seem to think that at Barca Cesc would only get like 10 games all season. While it's true that when he first arrives there, he wouldn't be in the strongest eleven if everyone's fit. But it's important for top teams to have good squads, and if Cesc does join, barring injury I suspect he will get at least 25 games, and plenty of those starts. That said, when the really big games come along, he may have to be content for a spot on the bench, which would undoubtedly be frustating for him.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Xavi and iniesta are both fantastic players but barcelona does need replacements for them because you can except them to play every single game for barcelona. At the moment all they have is Keita and Thiago. Both are good footballers but both are good bit not good enough to replace xavi/iniesta at this stage. I know cesc is also not as good as xavi/ iniesta but if needs to can replace xavi/iniesta.


Also on the subject of Barcelona i feel they need a back up centre back.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Watched a few of the pre-season games and that Jonathan Dos Santos looks a good prospect for them.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Midfield of Xavi/Iniesta/Cesc/Thaigo 

Not far from the dream.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Why would Milan go for Fabregas, when they are linked with the amazing stylings of Alberto Aqualani (please help me if i have spelt his name wrong).

Also



> News: Fresh from featuring in our Sky Sports Scout, Arsenal have reopened talks over the signing of Joel Campbell, according to the Costa Rican teenager, although he says he has yet to agree a £1million move to the Emirates Stadium.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

aquilani.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



EGame said:


> Midfield of Xavi/Iniesta/Cesc/Thaigo
> 
> Not far from the dream.


Being shielded by THE MASCH.





sssssmmoookinnnn


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ :lmao!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Iniesta/Cesc/Xavi/Thiago - fml.

Mata WILL leave this summer. Valencia were CONSIDERING a 14 million bid, so they will probably sell at 20 still :lmao 

The story is to bring up the price, he is in the last year of his contract and they will sell at anything close to 25 for sure. The last story I read off that column was that there was no interest from other clubs for Mata... that was true of course. :lmao

:lmao @ the blogs being brought up. TELEGRAPH IS AN ARSENAL BLOG.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

According to David Craig of Sky Sports, PSG & Malaga are interested in Joey Barton and also two of Arsenal/Man Utd/Man City/Chelsea are interested too along with 4 other Premier League clubs.

Arsenal falling short of Jagielka valuation and Arsenal are going to watch Scott Dann on Saturday to check he's recovered fully form his injury.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

With all the money PSG & Malaga now have they can go in for anyone they want. Barton is good but they could sign better. 

Also SSN is reporting that Jovanovic is offically out of Liverpool and gone to Anderlecht


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard-sport/football/article-23974927-arsenal-are-weighing-up-new-juan-mata-bid.do

Quality, Cesc leaves Mata probably moves in.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Top 4 clubs, seriously? He's important for us, a mid table club, but he's not the messiah.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Anderlecht have announced that an agreement has been reached with Liverpool for Jovanovic.

Jovanovic, 30, will sign a two-year deal if he successfully passes his medical on Thursday.

"*After long but successful negotiations with Liverpool, we have reached an agreement to sign Jovanovic for Anderlecht," Anderlecht spokesman David Steegen told Belgian newspaper Het Laatste Nieuws*.  great news










hopefully this is goodbye you son of a bitch! 
This is the one and only time the kop will be giving him a standing ovation


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

One dud gone, just about a dozen to go.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

loliverpool. fans will be thinking they're winning the title after letting him go.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Top 4 clubs, seriously? He's important for us, a mid table club, but he's not the messiah.


He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy.

Had to be done.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> loliverpool. fans will be thinking they're winning the title after letting him go.


Nah still guys like Poulson & Cole to go THEn we will be winning the league :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*






BUSQUETS' BROTHER.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Good to see Jovanovic pissing off. (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

doesn't feel too confident in Mata coming now.

And if Barca are offering 37 million, take it.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The last bit about Niklas is worrying.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Good to see Jovanovic going. Now Poulsen, Cole, El Zhar, Degen, etc to get rid of.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

_Spurs striker in demand
Pavlyuchenko's agent believes Crouch is on the move

Roman Pavlyuchenko's agent believes Tottenham's Peter Crouch is the most likely of the club's strikers to be sold this summer.

The likes of Stoke, Sunderland and Everton are all thought to be keen on landing the 30-year-old, who has won 42 caps for England.

Pavlyuchenko's agent, Oleg Artemov, has been looking to hold talks with Spurs chairman Daniel Levy regarding a new contract for the Russian marksman, but the club's supremo has been too busy for a meeting.

Artemov believes the White Hart Lane outfit need to sell players and that Crouch, formerly of Liverpool and Portsmouth, is very much a man in demand.
Interest

"I expect to talk nearer to the transfer window's closing time," explained Artemov in the Daily Star. "At the moment he is too busy.

"He needs to sell players and to buy new ones. Two or three teams are interested in Peter Crouch.

"So he is most likely to be the one of the five Spurs attackers to leave."

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7078131,00.html_

I'd laugh if Crouch was the only player Everton coughed up some cash for.

_New bid expected for Fabregas
Guardiola admits European champions are short of just 'one player'

Barcelona are expected to make a renewed bid for Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas after Pep Guardiola admitted that he is missing just one player.

The European champions have been chasing the Spain international for two years and the midfielder is himself thought to want to return to his boyhood club.

Arsenal have this summer already rejected a £26million bid from Barcelona for Fabregas, while the English club's chairman, Peter Hill-Wood, has also said another 'tentative' offer has been unsuccessful.

Fabregas is thought to be valued at a minimum of £40m by Arsenal, but Barcelona's next offer is reportedly set to be worth just £27m - a figure that is unlikely to tempt The Gunners into doing business with the Camp Nou outfit.
Business

"As Arsene said, we are looking to buy some players, but we are not going to do our business in public."
Peter Hill-Wood Quotes of the week

But, having already signed Chile star Alexis Sanchez from Udinese in July, Barcelona manager Guardiola has offered a less than subtle hint that he is still determined to complete a deal for Fabregas.

Guardiola is quoted as saying in the Daily Telegraph: "We're short of just one player and everyone knows which one that is."

The loss of Fabregas would come as a bitter setback for Arsenal fans, who at the weekend booed their team from the field following a 1-1 draw with New York Red Bulls.

Manager Arsene Wenger's failure to complete a major signing in the transfer window has been another cause for complaint, despite the interest in Valencia's Juan Mata, Everton's Phil Jagielka and Blackburn's Chris Samba.

And Hill-Wood has explained: "As Arsene said, we are looking to buy some players, but we are not going to do our business in public."

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7078172,00.html_

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Iniesta/Cesc/Xavi/Thiago - fml.
> 
> Mata WILL leave this summer. Valencia were CONSIDERING a 14 million bid, so they will probably sell at 20 still :lmao
> 
> The story is to bring up the price, *he is in the last year of his contract* and they will sell at anything close to 25 for sure. The last story I read off that column was that there was no interest from other clubs for Mata... that was true of course. :lmao
> 
> :lmao @ the blogs being brought up. TELEGRAPH IS AN ARSENAL BLOG.


"I want to win a trophy with Valencia next season. I've not planned anything different as I've a contract until 2015." Juan Mata in June 2011.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/player/_/id/103025/juan-manuel-mata-garcia


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

but the arsenal blog said he was coming


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

As well as the English telegraph. After all English press never lie (Y)


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> "I want to win a trophy with Valencia next season. I've not planned anything different as I've a contract until 2015." Juan Mata in June 2011.
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/player/_/id/103025/juan-manuel-mata-garcia


Means nothing until September 1st. Players lie.

Edit: My bad. You were just pointing out that he wasn't in the last year of his contract.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i can see you Chelsea fans are quick on the ball.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Much like our BIG MAN.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

England's lion. going to get laid out like Mufasa soon enough.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

SSN running with the Berbatov 'story', even though it is quite clear fergie probably didnt understand the question from the french reporter, who didnt have the best english


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Slow news day for Sky then. Don't they have any Joey Barton tweets they can talk about for hours?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

can't they focus on the mata story?


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

MATATATATATA

Scored a wicked goal yesterday btw against Hamburg. Liverpool next, should be a walk in the park. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Rush said:


> England's lion. going to get laid out like Mufasa soon enough.


jordan SCAR henderson


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barca offer 26 million for Fabregas. Arsenal reject the offer.

Barca come back with an improved bid because Pep "knows" the market... 26.1 million for Fabregas. Arsenal aren't interested.

Alright, Pep "knows" everything about transfers, so Barca bring in an improved and final bid for Cesc: 27 million. Yeah... Right. 

I'm amazed that Cesc doesn't feel insulted with all these petty bids by Barcelona.

Anyway, where did this Mata rumor start from? If we're going by rumors, I think even Wesley Sneijder was linked to us.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

After a while i think Arsenal should accept what they can for Fabregas, i mean he isn't like one of the greatest players ever is he?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

we'll have to consult goonerblog.org about that jake.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> After a while i think Arsenal should accept what they can for Fabregas, i mean he isn't like one of the greatest players ever is he?


Well, he's the greatest player Arsenal could have, at the moment.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

lfcgossip Liverpool FC News 
Liverpool And Newcastle Agree 8m Deal For Jose Enrique (Anfield Talk): Liverpool has agreed an 8 mill..

it's anfield talk..but we've been linked with him all window.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The guy will just be jumping on the bandwagon. Daily Mail said we agreed a 10 mil fee, while the Mirror said it's 5 mil. A lot of speculation, but nothing to shows it's going to go anywhere at this stage. I wouldn't doubt that one of the papers ran it and the rest just jumped on board with the story.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> we'll have to consult goonerblog.org about that jake.


Consult them and Stringer, they are the people in the know.



Razor King said:


> Well, he's the greatest player Arsenal could have, at the moment.


Well, who would it be once Nasri and fab leave? 8*D....will it be Arshavin?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Or maybe Van Persie considering on his day hes our best player :no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

has the body of a glass house with people throwing rocks at it.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Obviously if Nasri and Fab leave, SONG will be there best player.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Well, who would it be once Nasri and fab leave? 8*D....will it be Arshavin?


Wilshere and Ramsey. :side:

I would be devastated for them if Fabregas and Nasri leave because all the load would fall on these two young players and God, they are not ready to takeover yet. I hope we get some old heads if Fabregas and Nasri leave--just so that these two young players wouldn't have to go through the same misery Fabregas went through in Arsenal.

I'd also say RVP as Overrated mentioned. He *can* be the best striker in the league on his day and when he is fit, but his fitness is... Another story.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Van Persie going a whole season unijured is probably the best thing that can happen to you guys. Dude is a friggin goal machine.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

18 goals after january i believe. guy is fucking immense


----------



## RizoRiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fucking annoying how all of a sudden Brazilian clubs can demand the same money for players as European clubs. I would love to see Ganso at Arsenal. Still hoping for Juan Mata, but seems unlikely now.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Gervinho would probably be your best player after Fabregas leaves tbh.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

van Persie would be the best player by a mile. Can't see how a case could even be made for any other player - even with his injuries, van Persie virtually out-played everyone at Arsenal (and most other clubs) last year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



King Kenny said:


> but the arsenal blog said he was coming





King Kenny said:


> lfcgossip Liverpool FC News
> Liverpool And Newcastle Agree 8m Deal For Jose Enrique (Anfield Talk): Liverpool has agreed an 8 mill..
> 
> it's anfield talk..but we've been linked with him all window.












Seriously? 



Cesc is our best player by a margin, and probably the best player in the Premier League. RVP is our second best player.


I really, really don't know why people are believing what the Spanish press are saying and not the English press. Both are equally terrible and a Valencia's president or manager isn't really the truth, they are in a pretty dire situation and will sell. Not sure why it's so hard to accept it is much more liely for him to go than stay, Liverpool fans would say the exact same thing but now they aren't signing him it's pretty funny how that turned out... People are saying it like I said he was coming, I said I was *very *sceptical about the deal, but I *EXPECT *him to leave, which I still think he will do.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Valencia are not in a financially dire position. The debt is manageable, which is why the manager has been given funds to strengthen the squad. Mata won't come cheap and with the way Arsene/Board are, it's unlikely they will pay over the odds for him. 

Mata not exactly trying his best to engineer a move either.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Cesc is our best player by a margin, *and probably the best player in the Premier League*. RVP is our second best player.
> 
> 
> I really, really don't know why people are believing what the Spanish press are saying and not the English press. Both are equally terrible and a Valencia's president or manager isn't really the truth, they are in a pretty dire situation and will sell. Not sure why it's so hard to accept it is much more liely for him to go than stay, Liverpool fans would say the exact same thing but now they aren't signing him it's pretty funny how that turned out... People are saying it like I said he was coming, I said I was *very *sceptical about the deal, but I *EXPECT *him to leave, which I still think he will do.


Woah. He's a great player no doubt one of the best in the league but THE best in the premier league may be a strech. 

As for the Mata stuff it's all just a bunch of press hype. That includes when we were after him. Until Mata himself says something or there is some serious talk about it I'm taking the whole story as a grain of salt. Also Valancia are in debt but they sold a Silva & Villa last year to save money and even made it into the champions League this year which will generate more funds for them. They are not AS desperate to sell as they were last year so they can hold out for quite a lot of money or keep him. Both would be a win win situation for them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They have 6 million to spend on players, if they want to compete with Malaga they will struggle. Mata was unhappy *according *to reports that the move didn't happen. We will bid again I think, around 25 million will do it for sure, I don't think we will pay that much but someone else will, hence why I think he is leaving. It has gone beyond press hype, it's not just paper talk, we have bid and it was rejected. There is a lot of interest for sure.

As for Cesc, I don't see who else comes that close really. The only things he lacks is a big change of pace, versatility (partly as we never need to play him anywhere else) and he is injury prone.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Best players in the Premiership are Fabregas, van Persie, Rooney and Tevez. (probably missing a name or two)

I'd rather have Rooney but that is probably influenced by bias. Despite that, now that all the tabloid shit is (hopefully) over with him, he'll be incredibly influential and in my opinion will be the best player in the league this season. Well, I hope so anyway.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc back in training. I hope this is resolved ASAP, if we are bringing in a new player I assume they will be first team so we need time to adapt.


----------



## Mankycaaant

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc; whilst being a top player, has done all he can for the club.

He spent a large portion of last season on the sidelines. 

Wilshire's coming up fast; Ramseys fully fit again and Nasri had his best season to date last season. 

It wouldn't be the worst time for Cesc to leave. That being said; I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> News: Sunderland have made an enquiry for Manchester City winger Shaun Wright-Phillips, skysports.com understands


8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

ugh, really? We need left sided wide players, not right


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I shall only call him Shaun Phillips shall he join, his only trying to get a repuation by having Wright in his name.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'll just call him shit, I'd sooner keep Steeeeed. SWP'll probably want higher wages than he's worth.

We're 2-0 against Darlo after about 40 mins btw, Gardner and Cook. OUR YEAR


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

wright phillips :lmao one dimensional.

I'd rather see Nasri leave than Cesc.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Why the hell is SWP still at City. Then again. Sheik with Bentleys full of cash. Who can resist.

Haven't heard much on Nasri lately. Does he even wanna move anymore?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

No, apparently told Wenger he is staying this year. Could see him signing a new contract if we have a good season.

If he had half the vision of Cesc I would love him to stay, but he just doesn't. I would still take the money any day of the week, but if he stays I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

nasri to leave next summer, not this summer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Vader13 said:


> Best players in the Premiership are Fabregas, van Persie, Rooney and Tevez. *(probably missing a name or two)*


Fuckin' right you are...


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I cry myself to sleep at night thinking that godly player might have been ours earlier this summer.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

A dark day for the Sunderland fans of this forum (Me and Shepard).....Steed Malbranque has been sold to some french club.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Just listening to TalkSport on about Nasri and they said PSG were very, very interested in getting Wenger but he decided to stay here. Auclair did say something right in that we let contracts go too long without re-newing them. I fucking HATE it when someone gets in-to the last year of their contract and other clubs get interested and their heads are away from the club and is elsewhere.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri needs to be sold otherwise it will be flamini all over again.

Turkish TV saying Emmanuel Eboué has agreed terms on a 3-year-deal with Galatasaray. Talk of €4m (£3.5m) fee. YES!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The Premier League will be poorer without Eboue.





































What a man.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Eboue is a great character. He seems like he'd be a great person to have in your team for morale, so I'm sure the Arsenal players will miss him a lot.

I thought he was going to be a top player after his 05-06 form. But it just didn't materialise.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Those gifs are awesome.

Happy for him. Wasn't very good at all but showed passion every time he played and didn't deserve the horrible treatment he got being booed off a few seasons back. Great character as Joel said.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Have always liked Eboue. Hope he does well at Gala.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That was cruel when he was booed off, fucking terrible.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Go on guys....

laugh at me...

laugh at Rangers and their pathetic excuse of a team :lmao

8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

A dark day for EPL football, Steed Malbranque and Eboue have left England, the only thing that could make it worse is if Blackburn make a signing....erm..












NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


>


Fucking LMAO.

Sad to see him go. He showed promise when he was younger, but turned out to be only a useful back up.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I do understand the booing, he was poor for a while but it was really hard to watch someone who usually gives their all for the club getting treated like that.

MALMO :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Felt so sorry for EBOUE when he got booed off, booing a player for disrespecting the club (i.e Anichebe when he turned down a new contract with us, he got booed like fuck with every touch) is understandable, but because of a bad performance? Not big and it's not clever.

Otherwise, Everton have allegedly declared their interest in Barton, and the rumour on twitter is that he's meeting with Moyes tomorrow. God I hope this happens, if only so I can get "Barton 666" on the back of my new shirt


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

lol Fergie telling Bob Cass and the Daily Mail to fuck off

apparently he likes to claim he is a friend of fergie, he also wrote the article in the mail last week claiming fergie spoke to him about sneijder and about how they had offered him a contract


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fergie baiting :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I love Fergie.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Brilliance from Fergie :lmao. Eboue will be missed but he has been below par and its good to get his wages off the books.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Shame Eboue's gone off to Turkey great character. 

Also :lmao at Fergie. What a man.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Felt so sorry for EBOUE when he got booed off, booing a player for disrespecting the club (i.e Anichebe when he turned down a new contract with us, he got booed like fuck with every touch) is understandable, but because of a bad performance? Not big and it's not clever.
> 
> Otherwise, Everton have allegedly declared their interest in Barton, and the rumour on twitter is that he's meeting with Moyes tomorrow. God I hope this happens, if only so I can get "Barton 666" on the back of my new shirt


Let's be honest though, he has a go at our board for lack of investment, how stupid would it be if he ended up at Everton? In other news, Think it's sad what football has become when an offer of £40,000 per week is seen as an insult. (regarding Barnetta). Vintage Ashley to offer less wages than he's currently on though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Everton aren't making 35 million and spending nothing though. Money is a lot tighter at Everton than it is in Ashleyland.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Chelsea's official website confirms the transfer of 19-year old defensive midfielder Oriol Romeu Vidal from Barca to Chelsea. 

Initial word is that in a couple of years, he will be sold to Manchester City for £30m and Carlos Tevez.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

if we have tevez in 6 months, let alone 2 years it would be a minor miracle.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Tevez is going pretty soon probably.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

but going where?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Inter Milan the likely destination.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't see him going to milan unless he accept a wage drop.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I hope he does. Funny shit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If his move is for his family he should be willing to take a pay cut. Pity he's just a drama queen. [email protected] can stay at City and be 'miserable' on his massive wage.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Let's be honest though, he has a go at our board for lack of investment, how stupid would it be if he ended up at Everton? In other news, Think it's sad what football has become when an offer of £40,000 per week is seen as an insult. (regarding Barnetta). Vintage Ashley to offer less wages than he's currently on though.


What BULK said. We have no money full stop, but whenever we sell players for a big fee the money goes straight to Moyes, Lescott for example, within days we'd spent all of the money on Bilyaletdinov, Heitinga and Distin. The difference with Newcastle is that you have money but Mike Ashley doesn't want to spend it, you've signed one player for a fee (I think, Cabaye) the rest were Bosmans.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

tevez should probably realise that italy isnt argentina and it makes him look like an even bigger joke


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao @ Newcastle offering Barnetta less than he already makes. Mike Ashley, what a BUSINESSMAN.

DJ Campbell has completed his move to QPR.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

TRANQUILLO is too good for jobbers like Newcastle anyways. Sign him up Fergie.

Or better yet, don't, so I can get him on the cheap on the next FM still 8*D.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If Tevez played it like Crespo, City would probably facilitate a loan move to Argentina/Brasil.

He's been very disrespectful to the club who have pretty much gave him the red carpet treatment. I'd let the guy sulk in the reserves.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What would this thread do without the 8*D smiley? Probably completely fall apart. Meanwhile at the legion of doom, Barton wants to build bridges apparently. But he has to include famous historical figures since, you know, he's an intellectual now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

would be more use of the trollface if 8*D wasn't a smiley


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Leicester gets Gelson Fernandes on 1 year loan. They're going to destroy everyone.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They still want another striker as well, yeah they're going to destroy everyone.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

key to promotion??

buy everyone










8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Hey it's not a bad policy. It's working for me and my Barnet team in FIFA 11. 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barnet are the dogs bollocks when i face them on Fifa 11.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

But under me they're currently a 3-star team competing in the Championship. 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I have Oxford in the Championship 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Very nice, so we are two alike in this regard. I just had an amazing summer transfer window, though. Picked up an LB, CDM, RM, and GK. For a team which as you know used to have a tiny transfer budget, that's pretty friggin' good. Enjoying the fruits of it so far and excited to get to the January window where I will hopefully pick up a CB, RB, and a striker.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

How long did it take you to get to the championship though? It took me 7 seasons


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Leicester & West Ham are going to storm the Championship this season. It's so strange to see a Championship club splashing out the likes of £5m (Matt Mills) & £7.5m (Shane Long - only rumoured but believable).

Also hearing that this player plus cash offer for Chris Samba involves £6m plus Bassong. What a deal that would be. £6m plus a young, more versatile and better defender! Please make it happen. Pack your bags Samba.

I don't see us selling him though.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Looks like you'll get the better end of the bargain.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I wouldn't say Bassong is better, he isn't far off though. That deal is amazing though and would snap their hands off. Tottenham seem to like their average centre backs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bassong & £6m for Samba? Pretty good deal for Blackburn but the Venky's probably won't sell unfortunetly.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> How long did it take you to get to the championship though? It took me 7 seasons


Damn, it only took me two. Romped through League 2 and did the same to League 1. Been making careful additions and subtractions along the way and so far in my Championship season, I'm sitting 2nd place by a point having played one less game than the league leader.

The only thing that slightly annoys me is that I've got some guys I want to get rid of, but they're so terrible that no one else wants them, either. So I just have to let their contracts expire. No big deal really.

I've been really pleased with the increase in transfer funds, though my wage bonuses have been hardly anything to talk about, so I usually end up reallocating my budget. Most of my pick-ups have been free transfers, though I have landed a couple of solid transfers (for my club's standing anyway). It took an entire month to get a LB though (made even more frustrating by the fact that the clubs accepted my offers, but the players didn't) as every guy I tried to get didn't think my club was prestigious enough.

Yeah yeah whatever, I'll be in the Champions League soon enough. :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Bassong & £6m for Samba? Pretty good deal for Blackburn but the Venky's probably won't sell unfortunetly.


Na the deal's a good one so you'd assume their lack of common sense will see them hold out for £10m from someone while not offering a quality replacement, someone I'd rather prefer anyway to Samba who is criminally overrated. Without Phil Jones at the back we consistently let soft goals in. The Crouch goal for example last season at Ewood when he was left unmarked between both Samba & Nelsen was just ridiculous.

They may look solid and give everything for 80-85 minutes but they're so clumsy it's untrue. It doesn't even take much to score past us when they're together. Givet who's just as bad would be okay with Bassong. I just want Samba gone and Nelsen's past it now. Hanley's too raw and his distribution even with time on the ball was appalling on Saturday.

If this £6m deal is for real they should take the cash & Bassong then go after Nedum Onouha in a flash, either for a permanent transfer or a loan. That way we're covered. Hitzlsperger is still available for free and we desperately need a central midfielder. Dunn's not a centre mid anymore. He doesn't have the legs and can't defend. Nzonzi's more overrated than Samba. Andrews is going thankfully and Grella's only fit for about 5-10 games a season, and when he is fit I'd just as much prefer Andrews playing there. This Petrovic deal was supposed to go through last week but has gone quiet thankfully. If Vitesse Arnhem pulled the plug on him he mustn't be all that good!

Go Venkys! Literally, do one!:cussin:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Damn, it only took me two. Romped through League 2 and did the same to League 1. Been making careful additions and subtractions along the way and so far in my Championship season, I'm sitting 2nd place by a point having played one less game than the league leader.
> 
> The only thing that slightly annoys me is that I've got some guys I want to get rid of, but they're so terrible that no one else wants them, either. So I just have to let their contracts expire. No big deal really.
> 
> I've been really pleased with the increase in transfer funds, though my wage bonuses have been hardly anything to talk about, so I usually end up reallocating my budget. Most of my pick-ups have been free transfers, though I have landed a couple of solid transfers (for my club's standing anyway). It took an entire month to get a LB though (made even more frustrating by the fact that the clubs accepted my offers, but the players didn't) as every guy I tried to get didn't think my club was prestigious enough.
> 
> Yeah yeah whatever, I'll be in the Champions League soon enough. :side:


Well it took me 5 seasons to get out of League 2, play offs what a joke :no:. 

Then as soon as i got to league 1, i romped that league and finished with 101 points come season end and the trophy was mine.

I've just been a steady mid-table team in the championship, i've been lucky through the years i only go for the free agents and adjust my budget so i have a sizable wage budget. One season i nabbed Jay-Emmanuel Thomas and Vladmir Weiss on free tranfers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Blackburn should try and get Bartley on loan. Really think he would do well there, a premier league club where he could get some playing time.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Blackburn should try and get Bartley on loan. Really think he would do well there, a premier league club where he could get some playing time.


Perhaps at Swansea he might as well..


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Swanse would be fine too. Any bottom half club in need of a back up centre back should be at least considering Bartley, considering how well he played at Rangers.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He's gone back to Rangers on a season long loan.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ahh, went through today I think, just looked it up. Probably first name on the team sheet there :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We're covered in Bartley's position but we could do with a Frimpong or that Josh Mc'whatever his name is on loan in the centre of midfield. That funky Japanese kid of yours mightn't be a bad option either to give us a little creative spark with Hoillet to give Goodwillie some chances to score 10+, which is probably a bit optimistic. It must be about three years ago since one of our strikers got more than 10 league goals, Roque in 07/8.

God we need help and help comes in the form of a Goodwillie.fpalm


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Nige™ said:


> We're covered in Bartley's position but we could do with a Frimpong or that Josh Mc'whatever his name is on loan in the centre of midfield. That funky Japanese kid of yours mightn't be a bad option either to give us a little creative spark with Hoillet to give Goodwillie some chances to score 10+, which is probably a bit optimistic. It must be about three years ago since one of our strikers got more than 10 league goals, Roque in 07/8.
> 
> God we need help and help comes in the form of a Goodwillie.fpalm



8*D if its any consolation, i have a bet on him to score at least 1 goal this term.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D if its any consolation, i have a bet on him to score at least 1 goal this term.


Optimistic but it'll be against you now you know you've said that?!

He'll probably get arrested more times than he'll score. I didn't know at one point he was put on house arrest by Dundee United.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

A suggestion for a new title for this thread...

Manchester United: Wesley Sneijder? You and your papers can fuck off! Darron Gibson is the future!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Nige™ said:


> Leicester & West Ham are going to storm the Championship this season. It's so strange to see a Championship club splashing out the likes of £5m (Matt Mills) & £7.5m (Shane Long - only rumoured but believable).
> 
> Also hearing that this player plus cash offer for Chris Samba involves £6m plus Bassong. What a deal that would be. £6m plus a young, more versatile and better defender! Please make it happen. Pack your bags Samba.
> 
> I don't see us selling him though.


That's a ridiculously good deal for Blackburn. I don't know what 'Arry has against Bassong. He must have been mean to Crouchy.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't get these rumours of Tevez for Eto'o, Eto'o is a good player but he is 30 years old and City already have three good strikers without Tevez. Maybe a move for Maicon would make more sense for City.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Foreshadowed said:


> A suggestion for a new title for this thread...
> 
> Manchester United: Wesley Sneijder? You and your papers can fuck off! Darron Gibson is the future!


Or, "£2m's all it costs for a Goodwillie"?!



BkB Hulk said:


> That's a ridiculously good deal for Blackburn. I don't know what 'Arry has against Bassong. He must have been mean to Crouchy.


It's a good of explanation as any. It still won't happen. It's too good to be true. There's enough Spurs players besides Bassong I wouldn't mind getting anyway like Keane, Bentley & Kranjcar. I'd love Palacios or Defoe but they just wouldn't come.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Foreshadowed said:


> A suggestion for a new title for this thread...
> 
> Manchester United: Wesley Sneijder? You and your papers can fuck off! Darron Gibson is the future!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Nige™ said:


> Optimistic but it'll be against you now you know you've said that?!
> 
> He'll probably get arrested more times than he'll score. I didn't know at one point he was put on house arrest by Dundee United.


Yeah, no doubt Torres will score a hat-trick past Sunderland too 8*D. If any club can help players score goals......its Sunderland, regardless if they are for or against.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Kenny will go to the Championship if he has to, to sign good English talent.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bentleys Full of Venkeys Chicken which help feed Young English talent which a scotsman buys, which the paper reports that the other scotsman hates.

yeah, its a long thread title suggestion, but it's a suggestion.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Everton:...........(transfer thread)


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Everton: You and your transfers can fuck off.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

everton: CIVIC'S FULL OF CHOCOLATE WRAPPERS.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Balotelli: Bentley full of kippers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> Everton:...........(transfer thread)


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Balotelli: Bentley full of kippers.


Correction; Maserati full of kippers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barca's latest Cesc bid rejected.

Don't they get it? 40 million up front.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Why is everyone being mean to Everton. It's not like they don't spend money. It's just that all of their money goes to wages rather than transfers.

Their model is basically opposite to Spurs, who for the past 5 years tend to have squad overhauls every season. Bringing in players for big money, but also selling players for big money, but they don't offer big wages. Everton on the other hand tend to keep their squad very settled, they don't sell their stars, and keep them happy by paying big wages. Unfortunately for them a lot of their stars (Arteta, Cahill, Jagielka, Saha) are rather injury prone. If Everton didn't have so many injury prone players, it wouldn't surprise me if they cracked the top 4 one year like Spurs did. Now with City in the picture though, it looks like it will be really hard for clubs like Everton to compete.

Also, a lot of people forget that they brought in Fellaini for 16M not long ago. When they made that buy, they probably knew it would eat into their budgets for years to come.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barca are fucking useless. Seriously, just bid what Arsenal want, or stop. It's getting pathetic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

tottenham reject 30 mil chelsea bid for modric.

or they will when it happens.

plus, valencia take canales on loan with an option to buy also included. no word on that price, but i imagine it would be near 20 mil at least.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Grubbs89 said:


> key to promotion??
> 
> buy everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


Hey Sven, I hear Heskey is a good championship level striker....buy him now! :side:



Kiz said:


> tottenham reject 30 mil chelsea bid for modric.
> 
> or they will when it happens.
> 
> plus, valencia take canales on loan with an option to buy also included. *no word on that price, but i imagine it would be near 20 mil at least.*


12M euros, 2 year loan deal was all but done for nearly a week.



> 30.7.11
> 
> "Valencia is a good side, I'm overjoyed with my new team," said Canales in Columbia, where he is on international duty with Spain and the U-20 World Cup.
> 
> Canales will be loaned out to Valencia for two seasons. Valencia will pay Real Madrid €1 million per season for the loan, as well as all of Canales' wages (€1.5 million). The 20-year-old will not be allowed to play against his parent club while on loan.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Canales is going to own shit up for Valencia I reckon. Him and Soldado could be a big hit together up front.



> *Barcelona have confirmed the release of Gabriel Milito and the Argentine defender is expected to rejoin former club Independiente.*
> 
> Milito had a further year to run on his contract at Barcelona, but he has now left the European champions in favour of a return home.
> 
> The 30-year-old joined Barca from Real Zaragoza in 2007 but he was limited to only 75 appearances for the Catalan giants, with a serious knee injury suffered in the 2008 Champions League semi-finals sidelining him for over 18 months.
> 
> A statement on the Barcelona website read: "Barcelona and Gabriel Milito have reached an agreement to release the Argentinian, whose contract expires on June 30, 2012."
> 
> He had recently been linked with his old side Zaragoza, in addition to Roma and Galatasaray, but appears to have opted for a deal with Independiente.
> 
> During the January transfer window, Milito reportedly turned down a move to the Premier League, with Blackburn Rovers and West Ham United rumoured to have shown an interest.


MILITO. Such a good defender, shame injury ruined his time at Barca. Don't blame him for not signing with jobbers like Blackburn and West Ham in Jan either. Good luck to him back in Argentina. 

Carlos Tevez, this is how you get to play in Argentina. Take notes.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Injury to deny Barnetta
> 
> Talks with Newcastle 'went well'
> 
> An injury to Tranquillo Barnetta looks set to scupper a move away from Bayer Leverkusen this month, his agent has confirmed.
> 
> However, speaking exclusively to skysports.com, his agent Franco Moretti has confirmed that Barnetta picked up an injury this week.
> 
> "It is unfortunate but Tranquillo picked up an injury this week, which means he is not even thinking about moving," he said.
> 
> "It is a muscle injury which could rule him out for three weeks, so at the moment his only concern is about getting fit."
> 
> There has been confusion about Barnetta's representation, but Moretti confirmed that he had held talks with Newcastle and that everything was going well.
> 
> "Newcastle acted properly throughout, we know somebody was claiming things they should not have been, but we wanted to make sure everyone was aware that the club did everything they should," he continued.
> 
> "But at the moment a deal is not in the offing, although in football you never know - it all depends on how quickly Tranquillo recovers, it could still happen - but we will have to wait and see."


Apparently the guy yesterday wasn't even his agent, and Sky were all over it :lmao Bush league. The injury's a kick in the nut sack though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Barca's latest Cesc bid rejected.
> 
> Don't they get it? 40 million up front.


barca believes theyre some higher moral authority. that they get to decide the asking price because of their reputation and prestige.

as much as i dislike wenger at times, I admire the way he's taking a stand against them. Fabregas is a proven talent. 40 million is reasonable.

also chelsea should stop fucking around and send levi a blank cheque for whatever he wants for modric. give him a striker, thats what he really wants


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

levy would probably send it back with a penis drawn on it.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Well it took me 5 seasons to get out of League 2, play offs what a joke :no:.
> 
> Then as soon as i got to league 1, i romped that league and finished with 101 points come season end and the trophy was mine.
> 
> I've just been a steady mid-table team in the championship, i've been lucky through the years i only go for the free agents and adjust my budget so i have a sizable wage budget. One season i nabbed Jay-Emmanuel Thomas and Vladmir Weiss on free tranfers.


Very nice. I was able to get Danny Pugh from Stoke and a couple other mid-range guys like Ezequiel Schelotto (RM) on a free and Marcos Rojo (LB) from Spartak Moscow, and also had a bit of fun signing a created player rated in the high 80's. There are a lot more created players I could sign if I wanted to just troll it, but I figured to build the team around that one guy (a CAM) and go from there. If I wanted to be super realistic, I could sell him off and then buy a solid bunch of players, but then again by selling him I'd have to deal with him later. I also somehow nabbed this 80-rated GK on a free, and here's the crazy part, for only £5,000. No idea how that happened but I'll take it.

Most of my quick success comes from just flat-out winning, lol. I usually win and have never lost by more than one (with Barnet anyway), and I play on legendary. My first season (League 2 of course) I beat Man U for the League Cup, my second season beating Liverpool to retain the crown, as well as winning the FA Cup by beating Newcastle and the Europa League by beating Liverpool again. The major bonuses from all that (along with the strategy of how to use the money) have allowed me to act quickly and build my team up to where it is now at 3 stars.

This season started with that awesome transfer window and then having to face Real Madrid in the Super Cup, which I didn't expect to win at all, but actually somehow ended up pulling out a 1-0 win thanks to a set piece. I got £2.4m for that (colossal bonus for my club) and I've got many bonuses to go before January. Should be fun.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

apparently russian club anzhi have signed zhirkov for 13 mil.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't think anybody has posted it but Kosta Barbarouses has pissed off to Russia to play for Alania Vladikavkaz.




> Bresc Set For Middle East Move
> 
> WORLD Cup Socceroo star Mark Bresciano is set for a move from Lazio in Italy's Serie A to join United Arab Emirates side Al Nassr in a two year deal worth a reported $5.6 million.
> 
> Reports in Italy claim the Socceroo veteran is set to sign off the deal to be reunited with former coach Walter Zenga, who Bresciano played under at his previous club Palermo.
> 
> The move comes after a career spent entirely in Italy since the age of 19 when he left Carlton to join Empoli in 1999. That was followed by stints with Parma, Palermo before joining Lazio last season.
> 
> He had been linked with a move to the Middle East last year until the opportunity at Lazio came up but his first team opportunities were limited at the Rome side.
> 
> Bresciano, 31, featured in both Australia's 2006 and 2010 World Cup campaigns but has not featured for the Socceroos since the South Afriuca tournament.
> 
> There has recently been a string of Australian players to join clubs in the oil-rich Middle East on lucrative contracts only to struggle to tie down a first team place.
> 
> Some are said to have been released with the remainder of their contracts paid out in full by the big spending clubs.


I would like to have seen him sign for an A-League club but I hope he does well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Chelsea did well to get £13 million for Zhirkov.

Milito leaving reminds of that Chygrynsky (fucking awful name) fella. Didn't Barca pay £25 million for him and where is he now? On loan?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

shakhtar bought him for 15 mil.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Milito has had alot of injury problems though, he was a good defender for them when fit.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Very nice. I was able to get Danny Pugh from Stoke and a couple other mid-range guys like Ezequiel Schelotto (RM) on a free and Marcos Rojo (LB) from Spartak Moscow, and also had a bit of fun signing a created player rated in the high 80's. There are a lot more created players I could sign if I wanted to just troll it, but I figured to build the team around that one guy (a CAM) and go from there. If I wanted to be super realistic, I could sell him off and then buy a solid bunch of players, but then again by selling him I'd have to deal with him later. I also somehow nabbed this 80-rated GK on a free, and here's the crazy part, for only £5,000. No idea how that happened but I'll take it.
> 
> Most of my quick success comes from just flat-out winning, lol. I usually win and have never lost by more than one (with Barnet anyway), and I play on legendary. My first season (League 2 of course) I beat Man U for the League Cup, my second season beating Liverpool to retain the crown, as well as winning the FA Cup by beating Newcastle and the Europa League by beating Liverpool again. The major bonuses from all that (along with the strategy of how to use the money) have allowed me to act quickly and build my team up to where it is now at 3 stars.
> 
> This season started with that awesome transfer window and then having to face Real Madrid in the Super Cup, which I didn't expect to win at all, but actually somehow ended up pulling out a 1-0 win thanks to a set piece. I got £2.4m for that (colossal bonus for my club) and I've got many bonuses to go before January. Should be fun.


First of all, congrats on the super cup win against Madrid, secondly congrats on the signings of the GK on a free 8*D and the CAM. I apologise if you've already mentioned it, but what formation do you play?

I've just finished my season with Oxford, managed to get into the play-offs 8*D. Weiss had fun most of the season, until i sold Constable in the January transfer window, so i managed to bring in some funds and sign Nile Ranger 8*D the saviour of the club believe it or not bud, he managed to bag 15 goals before season end. I play a 4-3-3 formation with Oxford btw. 

The play-offs have always and will always be a dick to me (that's for being a Sunderland fan and after the '97 final, eh?) Getting beat of Millwall of all sides in the semi-finals. 

I've done a dick move by moving from Oxford United to newly relegated Bolton Wanderers 8*D i'm unsure if its a side step or a move up, but i'm sad i've left the players behind i signed for Oxford...then again i have funds to sign those up 8*D. 

Before i saved the game and went off it, i browsed through the team as to see who i could sell.......Elmander was still there, that'll change soon whether it be a loan, sale or a release, that lad is going.


it seems i used the 8*D face a lot now, i better cut down on it........


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sometimes when clubs get too rich like Anzhi and Shakhtar it seems like they forget how to negotiate. Surely Chelsea would have accepted a bit of about 7-8M for Zhirkov. He's a flopped there, and they're paying him to much to purely be a bench warmer. Some thing with Shakhtar and Chygrynsky. He was a disaster at Barca, just plainly not good enough. I suppose what Barca could have said is that they valued him at 25M one year, so surely his value can't have dropped anymore than 10M in one season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Anyone seen the article on the bbc site about players who are out of contract?










Hitzlsperger is surely worth signing for somebody.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14399073.stm


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



steamed hams said:


> Anyone seen the article on the bbc site about players who are out of contract?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitzlsperger is surely worth signing for somebody.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14399073.stm



Bolo Bolo Bolo Bolo Bolo Bolo ZENDEN

(Sung to the tune of there's no limit.)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Darren Fletcher called Charlie Adam up and sang 'Broken Dreams' to him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i'd have sung this to charlie


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal have got Udinese in the CL qualifying round. Can't see it being a problem but knowing arsenal we will cock it up. Looks like we will go into the new season with the squad we have as next week is international games so i do not think any transfers will get done then.

Also - L'Equipe say that Samir Nasri has an 'agreement in principle' in place with Manchester City ahead of a 22 million euros transfer. Getting boring now. Hopefully he goes quickly if its true.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Udinese? I haven't a clue about Italian football but they've lost Sanchez so I'm going to say they're shit now.

Please, please, please, please, _please_ let Arsenal balls this up and not qualify. It would be fucking hilarious if they got knocked out.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Udinese could hurt us with their counter-attacking style. However they've lost players from last season, notably Sanchez, Inler and Zapata. They tend not to start seasons very well but finish with a flourish, wheras we do the opposite. I'm fairly confident, but there as tough a test as we've had at this stage for a number of years now.

If I remember correctly, it was they that beat Everton at this stage in 04/05 qualifying. Hang on a minute, that might have been Villarreal, but Udinese were in that CL, so they've been at this level before, albeit a while ago now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

udinese was voted the most unwanted team to face by arsenal fans out of any of them. obviously didnt know bayern and lyon existed.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Udinese also sold Zapata and one other bloke who is escaping me now. Arsenal shouldn't have too much of a problem although their defense leaks like a sieve and di Natale scored a bunch last season.

edit: damn bananas


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> If I remember correctly, it was they that beat Everton at this stage in 04/05 qualifying. Hang on a minute, that might have been Villarreal, but Udinese were in that CL, so they've been at this level before, albeit a while ago now.


Yeah, looked it up and it was Villarreal. But it was on 05/06. Silly memory.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

didn't see these until now

According to the Times, Steed Malbranque to Saint Etienne from Sunderland.

Jeffren gone to sporting lisbon for £3.25m


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We couldn't draw Bayern or Lyon. The other top teams were the teams we couldn't draw, seeds and all that bullshit.

Udinese is the 2nd one I didn't want. Should be easy enough due to them losing their best players. Delighted we didn't get Rubin Kazan though.

Make it through, pick up 17 million, beat everyone, get to Barca and get knocked out. NICE.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

COSTEL PANTILIMON

CITY BRINGING IN THE BIG GUNS


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*








BEST GOALKEEPER FROM ROMANIA​


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he's a real looker.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> he's a real looker.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Romanian athletes tend to be strange looking. The massively tall Basketballer from back in the day. 










I suspect he's resonsible for 50% of all bigfoot sighting in America during the 90s.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Apparently with Arsenal rejecting Barca's third offer for Cesc, the Mata deal is looking pretty dead as they were apparently looking for 26+m for him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They'll sell at lower than that. We won't bid that high, but he will go for lower than 26 unless Citeh come along and pay 35 million just because.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> We couldn't draw Bayern or Lyon. The other top teams were the teams we couldn't draw, seeds and all that bullshit.
> 
> Udinese is the 2nd one I didn't want. Should be easy enough due to them losing their best players. Delighted we didn't get Rubin Kazan though.
> 
> Make it through, pick up 17 million, *beat everyone*, get to Barca and get knocked out. NICE.


Not like last season then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



steamed hams said:


> Not like last season then.


We beat everyone up to Barca, obviously.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> First of all, congrats on the super cup win against Madrid, secondly congrats on the signings of the GK on a free 8*D and the CAM. I apologise if you've already mentioned it, but what formation do you play?


Thanks! And I play a 4-1-2-1-2. Barnet's standard formation is a 4-4-2, which I played the first season, but when I picked up that CAM over the League 1 summer window, I literally changed the team around him and went to what I play now. 4-1-2-1-2 also keeps my two striker system in place, which works because I have four guys I rotate consistently. I think I'll probably keep it this way, though with 4-3-3 being my favorite formation, you never know. I could change it up eventually, though the chances of being to afford 3 quality strikers with my club may beat that one back.


> I've just finished my season with Oxford, managed to get into the play-offs 8*D. Weiss had fun most of the season, until i sold Constable in the January transfer window, so i managed to bring in some funds and sign Nile Ranger 8*D the saviour of the club believe it or not bud, he managed to bag 15 goals before season end. I play a 4-3-3 formation with Oxford btw.


NILE RANGER 8*D you never know, maybe I'll sign him up.


> I've done a dick move by moving from Oxford United to newly relegated Bolton Wanderers 8*D i'm unsure if its a side step or a move up, but i'm sad i've left the players behind i signed for Oxford...then again i have funds to sign those up 8*D.


I'd say that's probably a step up but I don't know what you've done to your Oxford team. It's not a move I would make (as I would only move to another club if it's in another country) but I think it should be a fun one for you. You'll probably be in the Premier League in one season with that.

I don't think I'll move to another team until after I've accomplished everything I possibly can with this one, and even then I might not. I'm really, really enjoying building this team from the ground up and won't go anywhere just yet. Though FIFA 12 is going to start rearing its ugly extremely attractive head soon. :side:

By the way, if you ever feel like being an absolute dick, I know a cheat you can use to get like £2 billion in transfer funds. I won't ever use it with Barnet but it could be fun.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc needs to come out, and demand that Barca meet the fee. if Arsene won't sell for less than 40 million, then Barca should realize this and make the proper bid. If I'm Cesc, I should feel insulted that this club refuses to meet my demanded fee. Which, is pretty reasonable. It's not like we're asking for 35 million ... for Andy Carroll ... and dealing with Liverpool ... who would meet it. Man, that would be awesome.

Udinese do not look like a pushover, even with their sold off players. Di Natale scares me. Especially since we'll have no Cesc, Nasri, and RVP.

Man, if Arsenal miss out the CL ... and that money (what, 35 million, rit?), that would be hilarious. We'd probably have to go off on a firesale to meet wages.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> We beat everyone up to Barca, obviously.


No you didn't, a second place finish in the group meant you met Barca in the last 16. 

In fact you didn't get to rest players during the group stage, you needed the last game to qualify for the last 16.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We'd be fine financially if we didn't get it, we're run fantastically well, we just wouldn't be able to sign a player for a lot of money, or a few players at a lower cost.

Why won't we have Cesc, Nasri or RVP? They're all fit. I want us to play Cesc just to piss Barca off.

40 million is more on the cheapish side considering the price of players these days.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

re: cesc, rvp, nasri ... i dunno... that's what twitter was saying.

we cannot play cesc and nasri because if we do, that means they are cup-tied, right? obviously if they're cup-tied, they would be no good to Barca and Man City until after the group stages.

if they're not cup-tied, then i dont know why we won't have them. 

as for RVP, I just assume he'll get hurt between now and the qualifiers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They are both probably staying now so we will play them, and RVP only has to stay fit for a game. If we could get three quarters of a season out of him it would be great, as he is in his prime years now.

Better sign someone soon, it's a wasteland atm, I thought clubs would have started spending by now to get the market moving.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

SWP has been given permission to talk to Bolton, Wigan and Sunderland. Oh the joys, he'll only be brought in as a replacement for Steed, and expect SWP never to get back into the England squad, we all know how the English FA and Capello hate picking player's that player for the Red and White.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> SWP has been given permission to talk to Bolton, Wigan and Sunderland. Oh the joys, he'll only be brought in as a replacement for Steed, and expect SWP never to get back into the England squad, we all know how the English FA and Capello hate picking player's that player for the Red and White.












Young and average.

FABIO, CALL HIM UP, FABIO, FABIO, CALL HIM UP.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Young and average.
> 
> FABIO, CALL HIM UP, FABIO, FABIO, CALL HIM UP.


8*D we all knew he only got called up because Capello was under pressure to find young and English talent after the German youth handed us our asses.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That's the thing that sucks. I want Capello out, but I don't want Redknapp in.


----------



## impjim

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Why won't we have Cesc, Nasri or RVP? They're all fit. I want us to play Cesc just to piss Barca off.


I'm not sure about Cesc but RVP is still banned after getting sent off in that second leg vs Barca. Nasri moaned about the ref afterwards so he's banned as well. I think Wenger is banned from the touchline for the same reason :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> That's the thing that sucks. I want Capello out, but I don't want Redknapp in.


This is 'Arrys reaction when he gets the England job, and it pisses you off (sorry man).


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Why won't we have Cesc, Nasri or RVP? They're all fit. I want us to play Cesc just to piss Barca off.


Cesc is the only one of those who could play. The rest are suspended following the Barca game, RVP for his red, Nasri for mouthing off, Wenger has a touchline ban for whinging as well.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D we all knew he only got called up because Capello was under pressure to find young and English talent after the German youth handed us our asses.


Fifa helped.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

well, that explains why no RVP, and Nasri.

i am not too confident in Arsenal to get through.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



impjim said:


> I'm not sure about Cesc but RVP is still banned after getting sent off in that second leg vs Barca. Nasri moaned about the ref afterwards so he's banned as well. I think Wenger is banned from the touchline for the same reason :lmao


fuck. fucking stupid fucking referee.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Honestly not sure why you guys are worrying so much. Its not like you have a terrible side and Udinese sold off a few of their better players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I still think we will win, and not having Cesc or Nasri in the team may help, due to complications in the window etc.

You just never know with Arsenal, I really hope we smash them at the grove, so we don't have to start all our top players over there.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I think it could go either way, but at the same time Udinese could really make this one look ugly. I think they're a very real threat.

And Jake, I won't be pissed when Redknapp gets the job because England's not my home nation anyway. I just root for all the teams that have my Chelsea players on them.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

FORZA UDINESE! Kick Arsenal candy asses


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Just looking at Udinese's squad, we dwarf them in the amount of quality players on paper. I know very little of Udinese's players now they sold their 3 biggest players apart from Di Natale. It will be tricky but we should have too much for them in realistic terms.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Even without RVP, Nasri and Cesc we should stil go through easily enough.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Never underestimate Udinese. Granted that they have now sold Zapata & Sanchez they are not as strong as they was before but they could still provide an upset nonetheless. Still do expect Arsenal to go through but don't think it will be straightforward.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nothing's straightforward but they have been weakened a lot.

Hazard linked again, quickly becoming a saga now. Wenger will probably bring him in next season, he always looks keen on him and even spoke about him during the year, unsurprisingly Liverpool linked too...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Meh is there anyone we ain't linked too? That would be better news. He would be good for Arsenal though but doubt it will happen, Lille will probably ask for a very high price.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

di natale should single handedly knock out Arsenal. :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Nothing's straightforward but they have been weakened a lot.
> 
> Hazard linked again, quickly becoming a saga now. Wenger will probably bring him in next season, he always looks keen on him and even spoke about him during the year, unsurprisingly Liverpool linked too...


We have a rumored first option to buy him as well. 

Loads of news on Arsenal tonight

Cesc has not gone to portugal for our friendly against Benfica. Wenger said hes injured still  Same goes for Nasri. Is this a sign of things to come with both of them not playing. 

Steve Rowley our chief scout is at Bolton vs. Levante tonight im assuming hes there to watch Silva and Cahill. 

Wenger has said Almunia, Bendtner & Eboue are all close to leaving. Carlos Vela is rumored to be going on a season long loan to Real Sociedad. Loads of wages off the books with those sales so i can see us bringing in some players soon.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

WE HAVE to bring in some players with the amount of departures, we have sold youth players too, and now experienced squad players. Mostly good as the poor players big wages are being cut so we can afford to bring in some quality players.

Hazard wants to come to either us or Real. 

Cahill is the preferred option of the 3 we have been linked with and there is still time for Wenger to mould him a bit more to our style. Silva has tons of potential but his attitude is horrible.

I hope Vela comes good at Sociedad, he has potential too.

I still think only one of Cesc or Nasri will leave, unless Wenger has some secret plan.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mata and Ramsey is the secret plan :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wonder how Mata is gonna help you guys playing in spain every week :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Secret plan is to unveil Jenkinson as a formiddable center forward.

Seriously, he needs to bring at least one top class midfielder/attacker in if one of Nasri or Cesc leaves. I still couldn't adjust to life without Cesc at Arsenal :side:

Mata will turn heel and join us.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

damn papers. making me look like a liar after changing the title and everything.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11668_7082975,00.html

This is the most he has ever talked about us, so it seems like it really will happen. Everyone on here knows how I feel about Lukaku, so no need to say anything else.

Now just give Spurs the £40m they want. I'm pissed we didn't do this before we went to Asia, so that Modric could get used to the team :no:

I've given up on a winger. Just going to have to make do with what we have.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Not that it would be hard to "make do with what we have."


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Tottenham, just take the goddamn money and if needed, the bloody striker.

They cant even afford adebayor at the moment.

And as for chelsea, as Evo said, whats wrong with our team now? They'll pick up soon enough. Both josh and sturridge are most likely gonna have great futures too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Damn, Lukaku moving then.

Evo- you need a new winger sorry.

chelsea have the money so why fuck about with the bidding.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Latest word is that if Chelsea meet the £40m, Daniel Levy will actually choke Luka Modric.

EDIT: And Stringer, we really don't. Everyone is making things seem worse than they are.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We need a winger? why?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



redeadening said:


> We need a winger? why?


The Arsenal blog said so....8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Malouda's 31 and doesn't have a whole lot of time left and you are lacking for other options. A winger could be vital to your success. I would have you down for the PL if you got Modric and another top winger.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

true, malouda is getting on in years.

But sturridge is very versatile, id imagine him doing well in a winger role. A proper winger would be great, but who's on the market?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Malouda's 31, but Malouda is still friggin' good. Our top goalscorer last season and a great bit of locomotion in our offense. I see no need to replace him right now. In a year or two? Sure.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's better to get someone else in now so they don't need time to adjust though.

As for who is on the market, well there isn't that much quality floating around. Quality wingers are hard to come by these days but with Chelsea's money you should be able to unearth somebody.

Malouda is awesome. A fiend in 09/10 and was still awesome the second half of last year.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

opinions on Josh McEarhan anyone?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

But we don't need to unearth somebody. We can get them in January or before/during next preseason and it'd be fine.

EDIT: And redeadening, Josh is a budding star. I think he'll meet every expectation that Lampard has set forth for him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Drogba 33, Anelka 32-33, Malouda 31, Lampard 32(?). Chelsea's attacking threats are pushing on in age.

Who are the replacements? Lukaku for Drogba? Kalou for Malouda and Sturridge for Anelka. Maybe Modric for Lampard?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

McEachran looks quality. From what little I have seen of him he looks to have a good head on him, and he has a gift for making space before placing a pass, much like David Silva on the weekend. I doubt he will have a Wilshere-esque season but a premier league loan deal would do him the world of good.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Exactly. More black people. Not to sound racist or nothing, but they are our top strikers....

Also, we have torres, why does everyone keep forgetting we have that guy?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Oh yeah. How can we forget someone that signed for 50 million? Madness :lmao

I don't think he will ever recover his (07/08?) form when he was knocking them in every game, but he should be able to get 15 goals a season comfortably if he plays to half his ability. Sturridge looks good too, but I can't see him waiting around for too long on the bench.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://twitpic.com/61gtu7

Hes being a little bitch by not comming out and saying anything.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I actually forgot about Torres :lmao.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri is quickly becoming a hate figure. I don't believe there has been an argument, it is a predictable story to churn out. He could show a little bit of class and speak out on his future.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I actually forgot about Torres :lmao.


Same :lmao . Shows how much people care about him. 

If Torres can get back to the form he had 2 seasons ago with us when we finished 2nd then Chelsea will probably take the league IMO. On his day dude is arguably the best striker in the league. Only Rooney, Tevez & RVP right now can fully compete with him I'd say. Maybe Suarez & Aguero too but have to see a full season from them first.

Edit 

You guys should just sell Nasri tbh. Dude is just creating too much drama and for someone in the last year of his contract the £20m+ you would get from him is great money.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

do not want nasri. can go and get fucked. the last thing we need are more whiny bitches.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Forgetting Torres is the new fad, the media are doing pretty well at it. Apparently he had an awful preseason even though AVB woke him up and he scored 2 goals and was painfully close on like 6 others. And the last pre-season game is still to come today, so it could be more.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> do not want nasri. can go and get fucked. the last thing we need are more whiny bitches.


I hope you get him.



Evo said:


> Forgetting Torres is the new fad, the media are doing pretty well at it. Apparently he had an awful preseason even though AVB woke him up and he scored 2 goals and was painfully close on like 6 others. And the last pre-season game is still to come today, so it could be more.


Didn't he just score one legit one? He apparently scored in a game behind closed doors which was probably a publicity stunt.

New players may be arriving next week, better be a sign of ambition and not just replacements.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Gazetto dello Sport say Wesley Sneijder has been sold to Man City for £31m.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fuck, top signing if that goes through. How reliable are they?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't actually know but its doing the rounds on twitter and the odds of him signing for City are now 1/6 on.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Someone just said on Twitter Citeh have denied it :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mail's saying Obertan to Newcastle (plz be true) 










and we've agreed a fee with Derry for some Irish winger. Woo


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fergie getting majorly trolled. Hilarious if true.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's also on Sky Sports that City have denied it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I hope to god that's not true. If the rumours were to be true United had problems matching his wages at Inter, something City wouldn't do. It wouldn't surprise me on that front but it has pretty much come out of nowhere. I'll believe it when I see it on SSN's breaking news ticker.

*IF* it is true though that's surely got to mean City won't be going after Nasri. Door open for United? Cheaper transfer fee & wages?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

31 million? To city? why? doesnt make any sense

As for torres, i like the new way people are forgetting about him. Should ease up the pressure on the bastard so he can really start scoring again


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Yeah, it's lose/lose for Arsenal. Citeh get one of the best players in the world and we lose a top player who will be deadly at United. Nasri to Citeh would be funny but he would be played to his potential at United, even if he isn't the playmaker they need.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

@Shepard. Squidward has never had a chance a Man U, so no idea how you can judge him. Have been told he's looked good in pre-season(no idea how true that is). If he was to come in it would just be as a replacement for Routledge. Wouldn't be a disaster.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> @Shepard. Squidward has never had a chance a Man U, so no idea how you can judge him. Have been told he's looked good in pre-season(no idea how true that is). If he was to come in it would just be as a replacement for Routledge. Wouldn't be a disaster.


I'm just viewing it as the alternative to Barnetta, so from my biased standpoint I'd rather you get Obertan (but I haven't seen that much of him, you're right in that aspect). The fee isn't that bad tbh, the only thing I found odd was he's supposedly being lined up for a 5 year deal, which if he's as bad as some Utd fans claim he is then might be a bad move. But then again, Phil Bardsley wasn't good enough for Utd and he was our POTY last year; suppose its a case of wait and see.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> ^ Yeah, it's lose/lose for Arsenal. Citeh get one of the best players in the world and we lose a top player who will be deadly at United. Nasri to Citeh would be funny but he would be played to his potential at United, even if he isn't the playmaker they need.


But i mean, why would anyone go to city over united? no offense.

I mean chelsea has had better luck lately when it comes to snagging players, but when it comes to the whole prestige or name crap we usually just drop an extra 10 million to the transfer fee

Unless city are about to start paying sneijder some pretty ridiculous wages


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I might just shit myself with rage if Sneijder goes to City.

Obertan to Newcastle? I was willing to give him one last chance, maybe a loan move somewhere.
But bought him for £4 million, sell him for £3 million, not a complete disaster.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Obertan is a poor player, not sure how he would do at Newcastle.

If I was a player I would jump at the chance of joining United over Citeh. If Citeh don't win a major trophy in 2 years time players will start leaving etc. and they are under major pressure. United is the much safer option who guarantees success and a future if their debt is sorted.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



redeadening said:


> But i mean, why would anyone go to city over united? no offense.
> 
> I mean chelsea has had better luck lately when it comes to snagging players, but when it comes to the whole prestige or name crap we usually just drop an extra 10 million to the transfer fee
> 
> Unless city are about to start paying sneijder some pretty ridiculous wages


Ask Tevez and his bank account.

City is the ideal place to go if you want big money and don't particularly care about doing a good job a la Adebayor.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Obertan is a good player when he has the confidence, at the start of his united career he looked a real prospect. I personally think he would do well at newcastle, i would rather it be a loan deal.

Not sure how i feel about the Sneijder to city rumour, i had always said i would prefer nasri or modric over him, as £35m is a big price to pay for a 27 year old who would take time to adapt to the premier league.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Daily Mirror linking Sunderland with Craig Bellamy..(again, sadly).


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I still think we'll get Enrique. I'd be happy too.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nah. Not English enough. Hoping we do though.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> News: Rochdale have offered Joey Barton the chance to train with the club in order to build up his fitness.


:hmm:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sneijder just curled in a lovely free-kick. Please, Gill, _please_ open the chequebook.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Nah. Not English enough. Hoping we do though.


:lmao

Baines then. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Baines would cost a shit load.

Sneijder would cost too much for little re-sale value for United, that doesn't matter all that much to Citeh if they follow the FFP and make smart moves.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fuck re-sale value.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Plus there's no way Everton would ever sell to us.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I Doubt United would sell if they signed Wesley.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Daily Mirror linking Sunderland with Craig Bellamy..(again, sadly).


Why is that a bad thing? I'd much rather him over SWP. He's the experienced striker we need as back up and can play on the left too. The only sad thing is The Mirror reported it, so its probably a load of shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Baines would cost a shit load.
> 
> Sneijder would cost too much for little re-sale value for United, that doesn't matter all that much to Citeh if they follow the FFP and make smart moves.


re-sale value? most teams dont look at how much they can get if their boyhood clubs wants them back


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Exactly, you're not thinking about re-sale value when you buy a 27 year old.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Daily Mirror linking Sunderland with Craig Bellamy..(again, sadly).


agreed he deserves much better than sunderland


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> agreed he deserves much better than sunderland


8*D Nah, we can't be ha having someone who uses golf clubs to knock people out at the club, or else Wesley Brown will teach him a lesson.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well, they should care about re-sale value in today's current market. But that's just the current situation of football clubs... 

He will cost closer to 40, 31 won't get him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> *Baines would cost a shit load.*
> 
> Sneijder would cost too much for little re-sale value for United, that doesn't matter all that much to Citeh if they follow the FFP and make smart moves.


Have you seen our spending :side:. But yeah they would never sell him to us anyway. 

Also don't see why the should be looking into Re-sale Value tbh.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

People in charge of clubs who don't look at re-sale value need to think that a club is a business at the end of the day.

Baines would easily be the best English signing you would make, although it probably won't happen.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> 8*D Nah, we can't be ha having someone who uses golf clubs to knock people out at the club, or else Wesley Brown will teach him a lesson.


not sure why you wouldn't want a player who's better than anyone in your squad, but okay then


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> not sure why you wouldn't want a player who's better than anyone in your squad, but okay then


a 32 year old Bellamy is better than a 25 years old Gyan?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i'm not sure why age should determine how good a player you are, but yes, i'd take bellamy over gyan


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Gyan is far better than Bellers, i mean Gyan even has his own song.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bellamy is a great player but he is older and has way to much problems behind him. I'd Take Gyan over him in a heartbeat.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Gyan's quality.

I thought Bellamy wanted to fight for a place at Citeh. He provides good competition for Aguero, obviously :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

even if you do rate gyan over him, there's no denying bellamy would walk straight into sunderland's starting line-up


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

you can take his paycheck too


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i'd take Gyan over Bellamy for sure.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

waiting for kun aguero to pull a robinho and announce he's delighted to have joined man utd


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Didn't Robinho show up in Manchester not knowing what club he was actually signing for?

What a prick.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Didn't he just score one legit one? He apparently scored in a game behind closed doors which was probably a publicity stunt.


When you can explain how scoring a goal behind closed doors is a publicity stunt, get back to me.

The game was behind closed doors, but it was a legit goal. One of Chelsea's youngsters scored in the game too (as well as Benayoun), and he performed really well in pre-season to this point in general, but still no one has talked about him, either.

Also, though I'm late on the Obertan discussion, I wouldn't call him a bad player. I've seen good things from him this pre-season (having not known much about him prior) and he would be a good pick-up for Newcastle, in my opinion.

I'd take Gyan over Bellamy, though I'd take Bellamy at 25 over Gyan at 25.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They could say Terry scored a hat trick, whipped out his cock and fucked Torres' girl in their game behind closed doors. Who are we to doubt it? :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Maybe he just didn't score in that game and they just said it to appease the press so they could start printing positive things about him. Think about it, the first game of pre-season and he scores, that makes everyone happy.

Torres hasn't even started to justify his price tag at the moment, so I wouldn't blame people for not talking about him. He was sort of a joke last season until he scored. Everyone forgot about him in pre-season but I was sick of hearing about him not scoring from January onwards, so I'm happpy to not be hearing about him every day.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I saw the goal, he actually scored. Come on now. :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm watching fox sports news and it claims Wesley Sneijder has signed for Man City for 41M, did I miss something?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

city have come out and denied it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

You could have just said that before tbh. I didnt't even know it was recorded.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal have signed Joel Campbell for 900k.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> You could have just said that before tbh. I didnt't even know it was recorded.


Figured it went without saying, but no worries. Just a misunderstanding is all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Everyone forgot about him in pre-season but I was sick of hearing about him not scoring from January onwards, so I'm happpy to not be hearing about him every day.


No one has forgotten about Torres and that is the problem. Every game we have played in pre season, the journo's keep asking AVB, "will Torres play", "how is Torres feeling", "are you worried about Torres", "what colour underwear is Torres wearing today?".

He scored against Villa last weekend, but until he does it when it matters, he is still going to be harrassed about his form.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Because it didn't matter with a trophy on the line?

Come on now, I know it's preseason, but that's ridiculous.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

well he scored with literally his first touch if that counts for anything


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Joel Campbell hmm. They said they wanted 1 million, we still managed to pay 900k. Wenger the MASTER NEGOTIATIOR :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Because it didn't matter with a trophy on the line?
> 
> Come on now, I know it's preseason, but that's ridiculous.


Trophy? :| You think we went to Malaysia to win a pre-season trophy?

The only thing that goal was worth was confidence to Torres. If he goes into the next game and doesn't score, then what was the value of that goal?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Because it didn't matter with a trophy on the line?
> 
> Come on now, I know it's preseason, but that's ridiculous.


Your acting like it was credible trophy.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Try asking the team, I'm sure they'll tell you that was their aim. Even if it's just a small trophy, it still does well for their confidence, both for the team and for AVB, as well as the team's confidence about AVB.

Say what you will, but that's Torres scoring a good goal with a trophy on the line. It does well for his confidence and it does well for the team. You may not care, but the team seemed pretty happy about it, you know.

EDIT: And no, I'm not trying to act like it was a credible trophy. All I said was that it's a trophy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's not a credible trophy but it does give a team a little more confidence if you get off to a winning start.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Thank you, Stringer. My goodness, lol.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Try asking the team, I'm sure they'll tell you that was their aim. Even if it's just a small trophy, it still does well for their confidence, both for the team and for AVB, as well as the team's confidence about AVB.


Of course it was their aim. It's always the team's aim to win. They would have wanted to win even if there was a trohpy to be had or not.

But last year, we won our first pre season game and then we went and lost every single one after. What happened when the season started? We swept teams away with ease.

Pre-season is for players getting fit and getting used to each other. If we go out and lose to Stoke next week, where is all that pre-season confidence?



Evo said:


> Say what you will, but that's Torres scoring a good goal with a trophy on the line. It does well for his confidence and it does well for the team. You may not care, but the team seemed pretty happy about it, you know.


I'm sorry, but all I want Torres to do is score against Stoke next weekend if he plays.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Theoretical stuff you're talking, seems like an excuse to be negative if you ask me.

We're enjoying a much, much better pre-season than last year, and that's all that matters right now. I'm clearly enjoying the team much more than you are at the moment, so I'm not going to change my position anytime soon.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

joel never said a trophy wasnt important. of course winning a trophy should always be a priority. but another chelsea priority would surely be getting torres in the goals to give him confidence going into the premier league.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I agree, but he also said "when it matters." It seems like this is a no way out kind of viewpoint. Give him the goals for confidence, no wait it doesn't matter until the season starts.

Torres got two goals this preseason (and could've scored 8 if they'd all gone in, but that's a pointless stat anyway). He's just been subbed out in the Rangers game so it won't be anymore than that. Drogba also scored two goals, but no one will be asking about him. Sturridge right now is sitting on 3 or 4 goals, and yet people are asking whether he'll even start or even whether he'll be sold to Tottenham.

If there's anything that makes it not matter, it's these people who can't make up their mind about what matters and what doesn't. Torres has had a good preseason, but the questions are still being raised about last season. Yet at the same time we take the viewpoint that what happened last season doesn't matter anymore. Okay then. You know what I'm saying?

No reason to be anything but optimistic about Torres right now. AVB appears to be waking him up, and time will tell how that comes through.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Theoretical stuff you're talking, seems like an excuse to be negative if you ask me.
> 
> We're enjoying a much, much better pre-season than last year, and that's all that matters right now. I'm clearly enjoying the team much more than you are at the moment, so I'm not going to change my position anytime soon.


I'm not trying to get you to change your position. I'm just saying you can't take too much from pre-season.

I'm happy the players are looking fit and I'm happy the players played better against a credible opponent in Aston Villa. But I'm not going to use it as some sign of things to come.

We look like we are going to win every pre-season game, but if we lose to Stoke, then I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

All I'm saying is you're not taking enough from pre-season. Of course I can't take too much, but recognizing what's happened and having optimism should certainly be no crime.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> I agree, but he also said "when it matters." It seems like this is a no way out kind of viewpoint. Give him the goals for confidence, no wait it doesn't matter until the season starts.


Darren Bent scored about 10 goals in 08/09 pre-season. But there was no hot streak for him when the season started. What did those goals in pre-season mean? Nothing in the end.

You have said Torres didn't score today, so if he doesn't score against Stoke, then where is all this confidence he was supposed to get from that Villa goal?



Evo said:


> If there's anything that makes it not matter, it's these people who can't make up their mind about what matters and what doesn't. Torres has had a good preseason, but the questions are still being raised about last season. Yet at the same time we take the viewpoint that what happened last season doesn't matter anymore. Okay then. You know what I'm saying?


Next weekend, if Torres does not score, I will ask you if that Villa goal mattered. 

And how has he had a good pre-season? He was anonymous vs Portsmouth, wasted chances against the Malaysian XI, I can't even remember him against the Thailand All Stars, didn't use his striker instincts against Kitchee and I haven't seen the Rangers game yet, but he hasn't scored so I can only hope he was buzzing around.



Evo said:


> No reason to be anything but optimistic about Torres right now. AVB appears to be waking him up, and time will tell how that comes through.


Only time will tell for sure.



Evo said:


> All I'm saying is you're not taking enough from pre-season. Of course I can't take too much, but recognizing what's happened and having optimism should certainly be no crime.


Optimism only sets up disappointment


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Feel that way if you want but it must be a miserable way to be a football fan.

You can ask me if the Villa goal mattered if he doesn't score against Stoke, and I'll still say yes.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Being miserable is a part of being a football fan. I try to stay positive but things just make you feel really pessimistic, although I wouldn't be if I was a Chelsea fan, as I have said before with the right additions you will probably win the EPL.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Feel that way if you want but it must be a miserable way to be a football fan.
> 
> You can ask me if the Villa goal mattered if he doesn't score against Stoke, and I'll still say yes.


I wouldn't call it miserable. I call it living in the real world where you don't overhype pre-season and keep judgement until the real thing starts.

As I said, last year we lost all but one, people were laughing at us, but I didn't care because it was pre-season. We went and won 6 straight games banging in plenty along the way.



Stringer said:


> Being miserable is a part of being a football fan. I try to stay positive but things just make you feel really pessimistic, although I wouldn't be if I was a Chelsea fan, as I have said before with the right additions you will probably win the EPL.


I'm not even miserable though. I'm just not judging the team or players by pre-season.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well, the way I do things in life translates to football. I can't be pessimistic about anything. I'm always optimistic, I always find things to look forward to, and I have greatly enjoyed this preseason not only because of that, but because Chelsea has made it ridiculously easier to do so.

I love that I'm getting criticized for it. It's funny to me.

EDIT: And now overhyping, and I'm not living in the real world, either? Even better. :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> And how has he had a good pre-season? He was anonymous vs Portsmouth, wasted chances against the Malaysian XI, I can't even remember him against the Thailand All Stars, didn't use his striker instincts against Kitchee and I haven't seen the Rangers game yet, but he hasn't scored so I can only hope he was buzzing around.


I have to agree with Joel hes been poor in pre season whenever ive seen him play.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Well, the way I do things in life translates to football. I can't be pessimistic about anything. I'm always optimistic, I always find things to look forward to, and I have greatly enjoyed this preseason not only because of that, but because Chelsea has made it ridiculously easier to do so.


That's good and I'm not trying you to live any other way. I'm just saying what I believe, based on my time of watching this sport. Nothing more.



Evo said:


> I love that I'm getting criticized for it. It's funny to me.


Let's be honest here, Evo. You came at me for this comment I made that wasn't even directed at you:



> He scored against Villa last weekend, but until he does it when it matters, he is still going to be harrassed about his form.


You took issue to me saying the goal came in a game that didn't matter. All I've done since is say why I feel pre-season doesn't really matter, by using examples from previous cases.



Evo said:


> EDIT: And now overhyping, and I'm not living in the real world, either? Even better. :lmao


*shrugs*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Joel or Evo turning heel? I predict Joel as the tweener, with an unexpected heel turn from Evo in a few months.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I take preseason games very seriously. I kicked my dog 3 times when we lost to Hull. 1 for each goal and then i smacked my girl when we let in another 3 against Gala and then when we let in another 3 to that other random side i shoved a guy in a wheelchair down a flight of stairs. aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhh TANTRUM.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> You took issue to me saying the goal came in a game that didn't matter. All I've done since is say why I feel pre-season doesn't really matter, by using examples from previous cases.


That's fine, but I still feel you're underselling pre-season. If these games didn't matter, pre-season wouldn't exist, but the fact that you said it about a trophy game made it seem even more out of place. Torres' goal confirmed a trophy win for Chelsea, no matter how small, and though it may not matter to you, I can assure you it matters to them.

And Stringer, in a few months I'll probably just be coming back from an inactive period. Probably won't see me around much starting in a couple of weeks. So I'd say a groundbreaking heel turn isn't likely, sorry man.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Shit son, you leaving? Better not be a contract angle.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I just don't have very much time while postgrad is going on, and this place isn't important enough to me to go out of my way to make time for it, lol. Maybe I'll get a chance every now and then but I certainly won't be nearly as active as I am now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Looking better in this game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Obertan is having a medical at Newcastle on monday apparently

edit: Lukaku is also flying to london to finalize his move to chelsea as the clubs have agreed a fee


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Dammit Valencia, losing 2-0 to Pool. We played very poor. Parejo looks shit, he ain't got nothing on Banega. Too bad the latter is the most immature being in the universe, otherwise we'd have a cracking midfield.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Pretty decent signings for both club really, Especially Chelsea considering they need to star building for the future again.

Also Glad we won 2 - 0 today against Valencia  Defence did look a bit shakey towards the end though but still a great result on the back off some really horrible ones.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What's going on with Banega? Surprised he hasn't been linked with a move yet. Double swoop please Arsene :side:

Lukaku good signing for Chelsea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> edit: Lukaku is also flying to london to finalize his move to chelsea as the clubs have agreed a fee












Two 19 year olds and an 18 year old this summer. The fuck is happening with Chelsea?!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Waiting for confirmation from Chelsea on that deal, but last time someone was flying to London, Torres signed with us, so I'm taking this as a good sign.

EDIT: Chelsea have obliged.

*LUKAKU DEAL AGREED*
_Posted on: Sat 06 Aug 2011_

An agreement has been reached with Anderlecht for the transfer to Chelsea of striker Romelu Lukaku.

The move is now subject to the player passing a medical and agreeing personal terms.

Speaking after the win against Rangers, Andre Villas-Boas said:

'He [Lukaku] is a very interesting young prospect and we have to be able to position ourselves to be able to get this kind of talent.'

The son of a former Belgian professional, Roger, 18-year-old Lukaku was born in Antwerp in May 1993, and joined the Lierse academy as a 10-year-old, scoring more than a goal a game in their youth team before being signed by Anderlecht at 13.

He signed a professional contract with the Constant Vanden Stock side on his 16th birthday, and wasted no time in making an impression on the first team, making his debut shortly afterwards and contributing 15 league goals in the title-winning 2009/10 season while still only 16.

Standing 6ft 4ins, Lukaku is a powerful presence with a dangerous left foot, and helped himself to 16 league goals last term, while also scoring his first international goals for Belgium. He has 10 senior caps.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Waiting for confirmation from Chelsea on that deal, but last time someone was flying to London, Torres signed with us, so I'm taking this as a good sign.


Anderlecht have announced it on their official website, so it's legit. Unless someone hacked it :side:



Wenger said:


> "We want to add not quality, but super quality," said Wenger. "We hope to give you some good news soon. Next week, something might happen."


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...-boss-arsene-wenger-plots-signing-of-?cc=5739

I'm looking forward to who it is.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lionel Messi, obviously. 

Does Dann qualify as "super quality"? Better not be him. :side:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Phil "Super Quality" Jagielka


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Next thread title. Joel "super quality" Campbell.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Thierry "Just Quality" Henry. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*






Sigged for the godliness.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

meh Henry could never get close to Cantona in terms of the arrogant celebration


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd say it gets pretty damn close. He was an arrogant dick every time he scored.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Been very pleased with Chelsea in their pre season games. I only did see the one against Villa and Rangers though, but I like what I see.

Really happy that we finally tied up Romelu Lukaku. Gonna be hoping to see him evolve into our prominent striker in the future, because he's got all the qualities to be one. Let the Drogba-Lukaku teacher/apprentice experience commence. Also glad we tied up Oriol Romeu. With Essien out for a chunk of the season, we needed someone. I feel good knowing its a Spaniard from Barcelona as well. And Mikel will probably head off to the African Cup of Nations in January, so we need someone to replace him anyways. The only thing that irks me about the deal is the Barcelona "have him now but we have the right to get him back for 15 mil next year or the year after". But oh well. I guess we can stick Josh McEachran into the DM slot as well, but I'd like to think he will be groomed into an attacking midfielder in his years to come.

Javier Pastore being finalized with PSG was a bit shocking. I know they've got cash and all, but I expected Pastore to make a move to the Premier League, La Liga, or move to a top team in Italy. A 22 year old going for 42 million is also bordering on ridiculous. With him out of the picture hopefully we are fully focusing on getting Luka Modric. I have so much faith in Modric being successful at the Bridge, terrific midfielder. Fingers crossed we do get him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Rockhead's back


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Rockhead, respond to the allegations that you were the Chelsea fan in a brand new Barca jersey that I was sitting next to at the Man U/Barca game in D.C.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's bad enough that the "fan" was wearing another jersey, let alone a Barca one. He must be brought to justice.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


> Mail's saying Obertan to Newcastle (plz be true)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we've agreed a fee with Derry for some Irish winger. Woo


Mike Ashley's keys to success.

1) Sell Andy Carroll for 35 mil.
2) Spend very little on players.
3) ???
4) PROFIT



Nas said:


> Dammit Valencia, losing 2-0 to Pool. We played very poor. Parejo looks shit, he ain't got nothing on Banega. Too bad the latter is the most immature being in the universe, otherwise we'd have a cracking midfield.


Not to brag, but ... woooooooooooooooooooooo, we finally won a game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Downing looked very lively, as did Spearing, Aquilani, Kelly, and Agger. Second half was a little dull though. Henderson doesn't look that comfortable out on the right.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Former Aston Villa striker John Carew has joined Championship side West Ham United on a free transfer.
> 
> The 31-year-old, 6ft 5in Norwegian striker, who scored twice in 13 games on loan at Stoke last term, became a free agent after being freed by Villa.
> 
> "I am very happy to sign for such a big club," he told the West Ham website.
> 
> "I am so pleased to be here and am looking forward to being part of a good team here that will bring this great club back up to the Premier League."


Was one of my favorite players at Villa, hopefully he can score a few.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14433669.stm



> Arsenal midfielder Cesc Fabregas is prepared to give up more than £4m in bonuses to secure a move to Barcelona.
> Full story: Daily Mail
> 
> The Gunners are expected to complete the signing of Southampton's teenage sensation Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain in a £12m deal this week and remain in contention to sign defenders Chris Samba and Gary Cahill.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Carlos Tevez is expected to fly back into Manchester this weekend and begin training with Manchester City, having failed to agree a move so far this summer.
> Full story: Daily Mail
> 
> City were turned down by Danish teenager Christian Eriksen, whom they wanted to sign in a £20m deal from Ajax, but remain confident of landing Arsenal midfielder Samir Nasri.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Sunderland boss Steve Bruce is contemplating a bid for out-of-favour Manchester City striker Craig Bellamy.
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Reading manager Brian McDermott admits he is expecting a host of clubs to bid for his highly-rated Republic of Ireland international striker Shane Long.
> Full story: talkSPORT
> 
> Manchester City are reportedly targeting 20-year-old Uruguay central defender Sebastian Coates in a £10m swoop from Uruguayan Primera Division side Nacional.


- BBC rumours

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/gossip_and_transfers/9558191.stm


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Good signing for West Ham. 

barca/fab saga is so boring


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

question. how many goals must sturridge score before chelsea pull their head out of their ass and finally make him a focal point of their team and take him seriously


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He's already met that goals total, I would assume. Why? More stupid transfer rumours linking him with other clubs?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He definitely hasn't done enough to be called a focal point.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

focal point, no. but the potential is there. its weird, it kinda feels he's down the pecking order BECAUSE hes english

like the anti pool

The thing about sturridge is, nobody really expected him to excel so well. But he's consistently been a great finisher since we loaned him out back in january


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I wouldn't say it's because he's English, but more so because others are bigger names. Drogba and Torres almost command being the focal point of an attack, while Lukaku definitely won't be playing off the wing, meaning he'll also be competing for that up front spot. He showed a lot at Bolton on loan, and apparently has looked good in the pre-season, but he's just surrounded by guys who are stars because it's Chelsea, and they've got that type of star studded team.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bullshit he hasn't done enough. He did more than any other striker on the team this preseason. This is getting old quickly.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Here's what i think, even though we favour buying established star players and using them, somehow chelsea has stumbled upon two very good english youth talents. Josh and Sturridge. And we should be making the best of them

I certainly hope AVB will.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Bullshit he hasn't done enough. He did more than any other striker on the team this preseason. This is getting old quickly.


are you honestly trying to argue that Sturridge should be the focal point of Chelsea over Drogba and Torres?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

@ redeadening He definitely will. Preseason is evidence of it.

I don't think McEachran will get as many opportunities as Sturridge right away, simply because he didn't have the spectacular preseason that Sturridge has had. But we'll definitely need him this campaign when the African Cup of Nations comes up, not to mention every now and then simply due to rotation.

Sturridge however has rightfully earned his place, and AVB knows it and loves it. Sturridge will do great things for Chelsea this season.

And no, I'm not saying that. But Sturridge is going to be a big part of the season. He won't be denied and he showed that this preseason.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Bullshit he hasn't done enough. He did more than any other striker on the team this preseason. This is getting old quickly.


He hasn't done enough to be a focal point. He's not the focus of the attacks and he's not the main man, thus he's not the focal point.



redeadening said:


> Here's what i think, even though we favour buying established star players and using them, somehow chelsea has stumbled upon two very good english youth talents. Josh and Sturridge. And we should be making the best of them
> 
> I certainly hope AVB will.


Both should certainly get more of a look in this year than last.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> He definitely hasn't done enough to be called a focal point.





Evo said:


> Bullshit he hasn't done enough. He did more than any other striker on the team this preseason. This is getting old quickly.





Rush said:


> are you honestly trying to argue that Sturridge should be the focal point of Chelsea over Drogba and Torres?





Evo said:


> And no, I'm not saying that.


HUH

make up your mind son.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

A focal point, THE focal point, two different things, and clearly two different definitions from what I'm reading.

A focal point as in a major contributor of the offense, yes.

THE focal point as in the central striker, no.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

they should play sturridge on the wing, cutting inside to score. kinda like walcott.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They did that against Rangers today and he scored twice. He's been lethal all preseason.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Focal point to me means the guy in the middle is the focal point of Chelsea's attacking three.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> A focal point, THE focal point, two different things, and clearly two different definitions from what I'm reading.
> 
> A focal point as in a major contributor of the offense, yes.
> 
> THE focal point as in the central striker, no.


you understand what a focal point is? a focal point is THE focal point. 

You don't have to be a central striker to be the focal point for me. If you're the 'go to guy' so to speak, then you're the focal point, regardless of whether you're in the centre, right, left etc


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah, not always, but in Chelsea's game style it is, whether it's Drogba or Ladyboy.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well like I said, and as I can still tell, there are some different definitions going on. The one I was using wasn't "main guy" or "central striker," but an important part of the offense. If it's really that important, then fuck using the term, I don't care. I wasn't the one who started using it anyways, I just responded with my own interpretation.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If Obertan makes a similar impact to Keith Gillespie I'll be delighted. Bargain he was. Can't really blame him for not getting in the team with Valencia, Nani, Park and Gyan Riggs in the squad. We'll see.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I think Obertan will do well at Newcastle.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

People sure do love focal points on here.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

FOCAL


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> People sure do love focal points on here.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If Obertan signs for The Toon, does this mean every signing they've done is basically a French player? (Hoping someone replies with a oui oui if its true).

Well, the focal point of the Sunderland team is no one 8*D because we're that good not ONE player is the focal point...its the team. (Note: disregard humiliating defeats from now until the beginning of time).


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

redeadening, you're getting a little carried away here. It's pre-season and Sturridge has played more than a lot of other people. He seems to be in AVB's plans as a starter, so to say that we are not giving him a chance before the season has even kicked off is strange.

The one thing that may screw Sturridge, is that he got sent off for a violent tackle in the last game against Bolton, so he'll be banned for three games. That bottler, Nicolas Anelka will probably start those games and he'll probably play his heart out so that he doesn't get dropped once Sturridge comes back. As soon as he knows that he is first choice, he'll proceed to fuck around and do nothing. Especially when the going gets tough.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sturridge played against the team he was on loan with?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Sturridge played against the team he was on loan with?


He's that good :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Or that violent. :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> If Obertan signs for The Toon, does this mean every signing they've done is basically a French player? (Hoping someone replies with a oui oui if its true).


Well Demba Ba's only french born, but plays for Senegal so not really.. Ahh who am I kidding, "oui oui"


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11675_7086190,00.html

Starting to piss me off now. They better just drop the £40m.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

fabregas, modric

yawn.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They need 40 mil to offer Crouchy a great new contract.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fabregas, Modric, Sneijder.

Yawn.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i knew i was forgetting one.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fuck all those Nasri, Modric, Sneijder, Fabregas sagas.

Barton overshadows them all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

hold onto your hats everyone, the bellamy transfer saga has barely begun.

mancini basically told he and adebayor to fuck off.

arry sells crouch, buys adebayor
bellamy goes to celtic/sunderland/sydney fc, idk, idc.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sunderland plz. He'll get one great with Cattermole too 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> hold onto your hats everyone, the bellamy transfer saga has barely begun.
> 
> mancini basically told he and adebayor to fuck off.
> 
> arry sells *Crouch*, buys adebayor
> bellamy goes to celtic/sunderland/sydney fc, idk, idc.


Lulz Arry' Selling Crouch.




Shepard said:


> Sunderland plz. He'll get one great with Cattermole too 8*D


Sunderland to Get Cattermole, Bellamy & Barton on the same team Plz 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Adebayor, surely he won't be left in limbo? He's good (when he feels like it), someone needs to pick him up.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He Wanted Madrid but Madrid seems to have told him to basically fuck off. No idea where he will be left. Can see him moving on deadline day.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Edit: wrong Football thread


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sneijder?










Modric?










Cesc?










Obertan?










Fergie with the troll face.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If Sunderland end up with Barton, Bellamy and Cattlemole i shall change my sig to the mighty Brighton legend..........Guy Butters.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Everton manager David Moyes will make a late £10m move for Tottenham striker Peter Crouch - and could offer midfielder Jack Rodwell in a swap to land him. Full story: the People


Saw this on the BBC sport gossip page and couldn't stop laughing :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

well, arry got it half right. selling crouch is a great idea even if its for the lint you find in your pockets

but seriously, how many midfielders do spurs need?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well we've had the boring Modric story earlier. Now let's jump back to the boring Sneijder story which may heat up this week:

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...le-because-inter-milan-need-the-money?cc=5739


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fuck off, Sneijder. Cleverly is all the rage now :side:.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

carrick isnt so bad either when he's passing to the right team


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I hope today's game doesn't trigger the love in for Cleverly. The United fans here where I live tell me how awesome he is every week.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I still think fergie will buy a midfielder, even though cleverley played well today, sneijder has basically come out and said he is for sale, he is in england this week, i wouldn't be surprised if he has signed for united by the end of the week or perhaps monday.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Still don't know how they can spend all that. They have a lot they can spend technically with the money they have in the bank but they're still nearly 500 million in debt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

A report came out yesterday claiming that the Glazers were looking to sell off 25% of the club, so they still remain the majority owner but some of the debt would be wiped out.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ yeah I seen that.

Pretty sad situation in today's game that you seem to have to suffer losses or get into big debt if you want to be successful. I wouldn't mind going into a little debt and winning trophies if the debt was serviceable but I wouldn't want big debt anywhere near Arsenal, even if it meant a temporary loss of trophies.

I mean, I don't want big clubs to fall or go out of business because big clubs like United and Liverpool are a big part of footballing history but I guess the only way to stop the madness of the way clubs are run is to see the demise of a big club. Alan Sugar ran an excellent documentary a while back saying the exact same thing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wonderful news for Man U. Our Debt problems almost got us deducted 10 points and possibly relegated. It's a shame stuff like that is needed to win stuff but thats just how football is run now. Especially with teams like City & Chelsea & now PSG & Malaga who have seemingly unlimited funds to spend. If You want a player your going to have to pay big big bucks off which you may not have. 

If one of us & Man U were going to go down I'd say Man U if they don't sort out there debt tbh and the only reason I would say them is because we were literally hours away from crumbling to pieces and got saved and now we are working on our debt much more whereas Man U's seems to just grow. If they do end up selling 25% then I'd say both are safe for the time being.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

United wont go out of business, there will always be a buyer for them, for instance the red knights and qatar offers have both been rejected in the last couple of years, and there were rumours that the glazers could place united on the HKSE where it could be valued at around £1.7b, more than doubled what the glazers paid


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That's another problem. No matter how bad the debt is, how badly the club is run, an outside investment or a governing body will save them while smaller clubs go out with no help whatsoever. That's just football though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Didn't realise Man U could be valued so high. Knew they would be very valuable but not 1.7bn. Then again no real surprise considering they are always one of the top 3 biggest revenue makers in the game. I guess that when you consider that even with a great deal of debt it's a more worthwhile investment since 

1)They have the history
2)They can generate tons of revenue 
3)They can always Challenge/Win the top trophies 

It just makes for a much more worthwhile investment than say a Championship team who were already on the verge or relegation.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

United are way out ahead in what they are valued at, the most valuable sports team in the world if I remember correctly.

Arsenal are valued at number 7, which is stunning when taking into account when you look at the size of the clubs we are competing with not just in football but huge American sports franchises. We made 329 million dollars last year in revenue.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Forbes have been publishing a report of the most valuable football clubs in the world for the past 5 years, every single year United have come out top, the debt as a % of value has also been decreasing each year. They will always be an attractive business opportunity for any investor.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah your right just saw the Forbes list for 2011 they are first valued at $1.86bn. Damn Crazy. Arsenal coming 7th is a very big accomplishment considering how popular some of those American teams are.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal, United and Liverpool being linked with Kagawa now. Mikey will be happy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

would prefer Gotze to Kagawa


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Both are top drawer. Bendtner + money for Goetze plz.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

seriously, why arent we bidding for goetze?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Because he's not Brazilian/otherwise South American.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Per "super quality" Mertesacker looks like he could be joining for 6 million. Fair enough if he is a back up but he is too slow to play in the Premier League.


Goetze would be a top drawer pick up for anyone. Not sure what his buy out clause is.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mertesacker = underrated. Solid pickup if you get him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

For sure a good pick up but you do worry with his pace. If we don't play as high a line he would be a great addition but it's suicide if we keep the exact same tactics, Song isn't the quickest to cover either. Good price though especially in today's market.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I agree with Stringer. He'd be annihilated in the PL. Tbh, Arsene should stump up the cash for Cahill or Jags. Sure they may be overpriced slightly, but they will be a lot easier to bed in then if he recruits from another league.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Still concerned over Cahill, seems to have gone cold on that front anyway, but reports in the papers we are stepping up interest now.

Really don't know what will happen on the CB front, one is guaranteed to come in soon.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Goetze would be a top drawer pick up for anyone. Not sure what his buy out clause is.


Haven't seen much of Götze and most of what i know about him is only off FM. How good is he?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Massively underrated and a really hard worker. He could be brilliant for a squad like Chelsea or Arsenal, maybe even Liverpool.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

In regards to the United/Glazer talk, I've officially stopped going to home games since early last season as I'm tired of giving money to that cunt who has raped the club of its once proud financial system, priced out generations of fans and instead focused on commercialising the club to sickening degrees, attempted to scrap the Loyalty Pot to give more tickets to travel firms to tout to decent reds as well as putting little into the club with most transfers coming through either the sales of players or sponsorships/matchday income and TV deals.

I'll still attempt to get to aways when the prices aren't pathetically inflated (anything over £36 is getting fucked off instantly) and FC United is a fine home most Saturdays with plenty of Old School United fans watching proper football with minimal hassle.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Goetze is amazing. He was one of the best midfielders in Bundesliga last year on the same level as Vidal, and that's saying something for me. 

He's a typical crafty playmaker, quite similar to Ozil, and both have broke out in a similar manner. He broke through to the first team when he had barely turned 18. His decision making is superb for a player so young.

I'd look out for Leitner too who is another potential Dortmund star in the making.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

yeah i always seem to sign him every FM game but i don't watch enough Bundesliga to make a proper judgement on the guy. sounds like he'd be a top buy for any of the top teams in the prem.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

For a relatively cheap price too considering the inflated prices these days. 42 million for Pastore is a joke when you could get Goetze for half that and has potential to be one of the world's best in his position.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

erikson is better


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Eriksen is awesome too. Young playmakers of top quality are pretty easy to find these days, by far the most plentiful position in which there is a lot of talent.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> For a relatively cheap price too considering the inflated prices these days. 42 million for Pastore is a joke when you could get Goetze for half that and has potential to be one of the world's best in his position.


Not a chance you'd get Gotze for half that. I already think he's as good as Ozil, better than he ever was in the Bundesliga anyways. He's going to be a world class player. Dortmund know what he's worth. I think he'll be player of the year soon enough.



Kiz said:


> erikson is better


No. Not even close.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Kiz is just saying that coz City have been linked with Eriksen lately. Muppet.

8*D.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

have we?

legit didnt know that.

gotze's overrated. very good player, but overrated.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah rumour was doing the rounds few days back that Ajax knocked back a 20m bid for him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

doubt it, we dont want any actual decent midfielders.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ajax didn't knock back the move, but Eriksen did. Said he wanted to continue to develop, and he could do that better getting regular time at Ajax.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Carlos "I'm never going back to Manchester" Tevez has arrived in Manchester for training :side:

Apparently Inter are showing interest again, so I assume they want money for Sneijder to fund the Tevez deal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i'd take a straight swap for sneijder if it ever got offered.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I haven't seen too much of Eriksen, but I can't imagine he's as good as Goetze, who is a brilliant talent. Not many players come into the first team of a Championship winning side in a top team and performs instantly. From what I've seen/heard of Eriksen, he's a talented player that shows flashes of genius, but Goetze delivers week in week out.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



redeadening said:


> seriously, why arent we bidding for goetze?


The way we have been working in the transfer market this summer, Götze would actually fit our policy. 

I have only seen a few youtube clips of him and you can't make a real judgement based on that. But hearing things from other people (including a BVB fan), it seems he is a real talent and is only going to get better.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Newcastle chase PSV defender Pieters as Enrique closes in on Liverpool switch
> 
> Alan Pardew has made a personal check on Holland left back Erik Pieters as he lines up a replacement for Jose Enrique.
> Spanish left back Enrique is expected to leave Newcastle for Liverpool this week in a £5.5m deal.
> Newcastle boss Pardew flew out to watch Pieters, 22, play for PSV Eindhoven in their 3-1 defeat at AZ Alkmaar.
> 
> Pardew wanted to check on Pieters’ fitness as he recovers from a pre-season knee injury. He came off the bench to play the second half in PSV’s defeat.
> Pardew also took the chance to watch PSV striker Ola Toivonen.
> 
> He is also interested in Tottenham’s Roman Pavlyuchenko and Peter Crouch.
> 
> Pardew expects to finalise Gabriel Obertan’s move from Manchester United on Monday.


From the Daily Fail (they did get Obertan right tbf).

Don't watch Dutch footy but we desperately need a left back and a striker.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If we're signing Enrique then I hope it's in the next few days.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> L'Equipe are claiming that Samir Nasri has agreed personal terms with Manchester City on a contract worth £185,000 a-week.


Not sure how reliable L'Equipe is but they apparently broke Benzema to Madrid before anyone else.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

those wages are fucking retarded for Nasri. Not worth that much at all.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

City does well to pay players ridiculously more than they're worth. Stupidly high but unsurprising if true.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That's more than double what we pay him. I think he will stay still but we should take 20 million any day of the week. Who is the replacement? Rory "super quality" Delap?

Eriksen won't move from Ajax any time soon. Ridiculously talented though.


Apparently Arsenal and Tottenham officials have been in talks with Zarate's agent. Chamberlain deal to be wrapped up this week, for 7 million up front plus 5 for addons etc.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

bring in nasri, sell milner.

still dont want nasri at the club, the last thing we need is another whinger.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Zarate's a great player, would be a good addition to Arsenal or Spurs really.

Daily Star has us linked to Niko Kranjcar, shame I don't trust a word they say cause he'd be a pretty good signing.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Apparently Alex Chamberlain is having his medical at Arsenal in the next couple of days, not really what arsenal need at the moment, he is one for the future, but personally i dont think he is ready for the premier league this year


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What is he, like 17? I was looking forward to seeing him play on saturday but he was injured I think. He has talent, but I would prefer him to stay at Southampton, even loan him back if possible, but he seems to want to play Premier League but no club will offer him first team football because he's just too green and raw at the moment.

Chamberlain, Campbell and a new CB to come in this week.

Kranjcar would be a great pick up for Sunderland, if Tottenham didn't have so many midfielders he could still offer them something.


----------



## wabak

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Seen this on The Sun (I know, but it has quotes...)



> WESLEY SNEIJDER has put Manchester United and City on alert by pleading: Come and get me.
> 
> The playmaker, 27, confirmed last night he is on the transfer list at Inter Milan. He said: "Inter need money and I'm for sale if there are clubs willing to pay the right price.
> 
> "I don't know what my future is."
> 
> Sneijder has been linked with Community Shield winners Manchester United all summer - but bitter rivals City are poised with a £34million bid.
> 
> The ace is in London this week for Holland's friendly with England at Wembley on Wednesday.
> 
> He added: "As long as I am at Inter there's no reason for me to choose between these two clubs.
> 
> "But after the England game I've five days off and assume that after that my future will be clear."
> 
> United chief executive David Gill has admitted the club could make one more big signing before the transfer window shuts.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nothing wrong with signing Chamberlain as long as there is other signings.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

City supposedly going for Nasri so it might rule them out. Drop your wage demands, Wesley. You greedy bastard.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Citeh will want both.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Have Arsenal signed Mata yet? 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Have Liverpool signed a decent winger yet? 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I genuinely don't even want Sneijder anymore, not that I was ever desperate for him in the first place.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i'd rather him than nothing tbh as we have lost players


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sneijder is more than just a take or leave it player, a player who the club is neither here nor there on. He will cost 35 million+ and his wages will be ridiculous. You don't even need him, the decision needs to be considered properly.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Have Liverpool signed a decent winger yet? 8*D


DOWNING. 

and I thought you were sure you had Mata?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

completing the usual 4 week medical.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Given our debt problems and uncertain future (we're realistically relying on being top 3 and challengers in Europe every season to keep the club looking profitable to any investors) I'd rather we just took the Dortmund & Arsenal approach and signed promising youngsters or spent no more than say £15m on one player. Its no good us building a dream team if we haven't got the long term financial security and I'd sooner see us drop to mid table if it meant we could get the debt cleared as to my knowledge quite a bit of the debt is still levied on the Glazers as opposed to just the club....and the sneaky cunts have used some of the Bond money to try and clear their own debts. 

As for the discussion a while back about big teams like United & Liverpool falling down the league due to debt problems...I'd fucking love a season in the Championship. Millwall, Leeds, Cardiff, Forest, Barnsley, Middlesbrough, Portsmouth, West Ham, Derby, Birmingham, Southampton, Bristol City away??? Fucking bring that on, would be significantly cheaper as well and would sort the fans out in who stays a Red and who goes off to follow City/Chelsea/Barcelona.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

SSN are reporting that Chamberlain is having his medical now at arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



King Kenny said:


> DOWNING.
> 
> and I thought you were sure you had Mata?


Downing :lmao

Nope, I never said I'm sure he will come - as I have re-iterated several times 8*D yunolisten?



Segunda Caida said:


> Given our debt problems and uncertain future (we're realistically relying on being top 3 and challengers in Europe every season to keep the club looking profitable to any investors) I'd rather we just took the Dortmund & Arsenal approach and signed promising youngsters or spent no more than say £15m on one player. Its no good us building a dream team if we haven't got the long term financial security and I'd sooner see us drop to mid table if it meant we could get the debt cleared as to my knowledge quite a bit of the debt is still levied on the Glazers as opposed to just the club....and the sneaky cunts have used some of the Bond money to try and clear their own debts.
> 
> As for the discussion a while back about big teams like United & Liverpool falling down the league due to debt problems...I'd fucking love a season in the Championship. Millwall, Leeds, Cardiff, Forest, Barnsley, Middlesbrough, Portsmouth, West Ham, Derby, Birmingham, Southampton, Bristol City away??? Fucking bring that on, would be significantly cheaper as well and would sort the fans out in who stays a Red and who goes off to follow City/Chelsea/Barcelona.


(Y) A fan who understands the importance of debt shocker. United won't drop a league in case something drastic happens with the debt, all the governing bodies love them and will do their best to aid you.


Chamberlain having medical now SSN tells us.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Sneijder is more than just a take or leave it player, a player who the club is neither here nor there on. He will cost 35 million+ and his wages will be ridiculous. You don't even need him, the decision needs to be considered properly.


Agreed, plus I love United fans on other forums talking up Cleverley and Anderson as future stars yet also saying we need Sneijder, don't they realise that at least one of those guys would be pretty much pushed out of the picture with Sniejder? Ugh.

This fixation with United fans and being better than Barcelona is fucking embarrassing, almost taking the league for granted.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's pretty impossible to be better than Barcelona if winning the CL is considered to be better than them. Barcelona can focus completely focus on the CL whereas United have to balance it out in a much harder league aswell as compete in the CL. United fans should be happy with where they are, I want a CL badly personally, but if I was a United fan I would take the league over the CL any day of the week.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Given our debt problems and uncertain future (we're realistically relying on being top 3 and challengers in Europe every season to keep the club looking profitable to any investors) I'd rather we just took the Dortmund & Arsenal approach and signed promising youngsters or spent no more than say £15m on one player. Its no good us building a dream team if we haven't got the long term financial security and I'd sooner see us drop to mid table if it meant we could get the debt cleared as to my knowledge quite a bit of the debt is still levied on the Glazers as opposed to just the club....and the sneaky cunts have used some of the Bond money to try and clear their own debts.
> 
> As for the discussion a while back about big teams like United & Liverpool falling down the league due to debt problems...I'd fucking love a season in the Championship. Millwall, Leeds, Cardiff, Forest, Barnsley, Middlesbrough, Portsmouth, West Ham, Derby, Birmingham, Southampton, Bristol City away??? Fucking bring that on, would be significantly cheaper as well and would sort the fans out in who stays a Red and who goes off to follow City/Chelsea/Barcelona.


I admire your stance, and I agree that obviously that would clean a lot of the crap out of the club. The problem is that as soon as we become successful again, the sheep will come back, the brand will come back and new owners with similar intentions will probably come back. Your not alone in your disgust of modern day football, the problem is it's impossible to root for your team to be successful without getting sucked into the corrupt machine. Bandwagoners will always come back, look at Citeh and the recent "support" they're picking up around the world.

Besides, it's not in the Glazers interest for us to fall down the league. They know they have to keep us as the global empire we are, otherwise their most profitable and valuable resource will fall apart. Much as I hate the cunts, they're not stupid.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> It's pretty impossible to be better than Barcelona if winning the CL is considered to be better than them. Barcelona can focus completely focus on the CL whereas United have to balance it out in a much harder league aswell as compete in the CL. United fans should be happy with where they are, I want a CL badly personally, but if I was a United fan I would take the league over the CL any day of the week.


Seriously, we're more of a league oriented team at the moment, especially when you look at the depth we have in the sqaud. I just don't know why we'd want to risk that by investing a ton of money into a 27 year old who will hinder the progress of our most talented prospects. 

I'd always take the league over the CL. How can you claim to be the best in Europe when over the course of a season you couldn't win your domestic title? It baffles me.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Palacios having a medical at Stoke apparently, good signing I think...Chelsea are fucked now


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's why fans should root for Arsenal to actually win something to show clubs you DON'T need to suffer massive losses to be successful, and that developing fresh, new, young players is the way forward rather than it being about how much money you have.

It's why I'm pulling for Dortmund every time they play as in my opinion they are one of the top clubs in Europe at the moment, and they have done it the right way.

Palacios is a top signing for Stoke, how did they pull that one off? He had some shockers last year but he can add something to most clubs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

stoke sound like they have a bit of cash, and they're in the same competition as tottenlol dont forget.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Adds some more spice to Stoke/Arsenal next year. Becoming a rivalry these days. Wages will put a big dent in Stoke though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Palacios is indeed a great signing for Stoke.



Stringer said:


> It's why fans should root for Arsenal to actually win something to show clubs you DON'T need to suffer massive losses to be successful, and that developing fresh, new, young players is the way forward rather than it being about how much money you have.
> 
> It's why I'm pulling for Dortmund every time they play as in my opinion they are one of the top clubs in Europe at the moment, and they have done it the right way.
> 
> Palacios is a top signing for Stoke, how did they pull that one off? He had some shockers last year but he can add something to most clubs.


Root for Arsenal?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

arsenal wants a root?

im sure barca can provide


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Dalglish, what a cunt.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Daglish, what a legend.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Count me in for League over Champions League.

The Champions League is great for away games and I do find it comforting to the best in Europe...but Sky's whole 'ITS THE GREATEST COMPETITION KNOWN TO MAN AND YOU ARE NOTHING WITHOUT IT' does my head in. I wanted number 19 last year ahead of the CL and at one point I wanted to lose to Chelsea in the CL if it meant we'd get past City in the cup.

Beating City > Beating Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Sneijder is more than just a take or leave it player, a player who the club is neither here nor there on. He will cost *35 million+ and his wages will be ridiculous.* You don't even need him, the decision needs to be considered properly.


YOU RANG? 8*D

Seriously, that means its either us or city


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

United could still afford that with a lot to spare if they wanted.

I doubt Chelsea would buy him as they don't seem interested this year and I think AVB is doing the right thing by being low-key in the window.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well, the thing is Lamps is pushing 33. Thats like Paul Scholes level age


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If I could choose between Gotze for 25 million and Sneijder for 40 million I would go with Gotze. For Arsenal I mean, different for other clubs.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

How do you even pronounce his name? I just say GOATSE. (Y)


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Personally I'd chose goetze over anyone not named ozil. Mainly since i worship the ground the germans walk on

2012. ITS GONNA BE OUR YEAR!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i say it like got-zee but i'm very sure thats wrong.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i presumed it was got-zee too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i reckon its pronounced got-za


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

From my 6 years of barely paying attention in German class, I'd say it's pronounced ''Go-tze'' but elongate the ''o'' a bit.

Mr Hynes would be proud.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> If I could choose between Gotze for 25 million and Sneijder for 40 million I would go with Gotze. For Arsenal I mean, different for other clubs.


If I could choose either for 40million I'd choose Gotze.

Will be world class, and will have immense value after the 5 year contract you'd give him, unlike Sneijder.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

except the problem is Gotze is more difficult to get than Sneijder, he has come out and said he wants to stay at the club and i doubt Dortmund would listen to offers unless its stupid amounts


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Gotze, 19, has emerged as one of the continent's most exciting young players and has already won comparisons with Lionel Messi. *He revealed his admiration for Barcelona and Arsenal this week, claiming: "My childhood dream was always to play at Camp Nou. It's fun to also watch teams like Barcelona or Arsenal."
*
But the midfielder, who has already won six caps for Germany, feels he is at the right club to flourish.

''Everything works here,'' he said in an interview with the Bild newspaper. ''We have a very good coach (Jurgen Klopp), a team with sensational prospects and we all understand each other.

''Also I have my family, what more could I want? I know some players who have played abroad. It was not always easy for them. For me that would definitely be too early.''

German legend Franz Beckenbauer had lavished praise on the young star this week.

"It is impossible to stop Mario Gotze," Beckenbauer told Bild. "He plays as if there is nobody else facing him on the pitch. He has the same attributes as Lionel Messi, whose playing style and understanding make them both pure, instinctive footballers."


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

But the midfielder, who has already won six caps for Germany, feels he is at the right club to flourish.

''Everything works here,'' he said in an interview with the Bild newspaper. ''We have a very good coach (Jurgen Klopp), a team with sensational prospects and we all understand each other.

''Also I have my family, what more could I want? I know some players who have played abroad. It was not always easy for them. For me that would definitely be too early.''


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I like the way you copied and pasted the same thing with 3 paragraphs missing. I like it a lot.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Oh god. Now all we'll hear is tabloid muppetry of him joining Barcelona now.

Seriously, the Sneijder stuff is just annoying now. He's not joining us, we're not bidding for him, wish they'd just let this un-interesting and silly shit die.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> I like the way you copied and pasted the same thing with 3 paragraphs missing. I like it a lot.


wait

whoa.

i didnt mean to post that at all.

what the fuck just happened.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

sneijder has given an interview in dutch

http://nos.nl/video/262768-kans-bestaat-***-inter-me-laat-gaan.html


the apparent translation



> You can't see the beginning of the interview, but he starts with saying:
> 
> 'In that respect, the situation has changed, because I don't know what it will look like'
> 
> Then the full translation about the transfer part:
> 
> 'The situation is that I'm an Inter player and there is a big chance that I'll still be an Inter player at the 31st of August. There's also a chance that I leave.'
> 
> The interviewer asks: 'Does that have to do with you?'
> 
> Sneijder: 'No, not really. That's more because of the club. The club has been really clear: "If a good bid comes in, than we have to let him go."
> 
> 'They don't want to loose me, but there is a chance that they'll let me go.'
> 
> Interviewer: 'Do you want to go?'
> 
> Sneijder: 'I don't know. That's why I say, I'm an Inter player and the there is a big chance that I'll still be at the 31st of August. And if something crosses my road, I have enough time to judge that and to take a decision about that.'
> 
> Interviewer: 'We're standing here now, but If Manchester calls and they want to have you, you would immediately say yes, won't you?'
> 
> Sneijder: 'Yeahh (sounds doubting, but he does say it), but Manchester hasn't called officially.'
> 
> Interviewer: 'And unofficially?'
> 
> Sneijder: 'Nahh, unoficially maybe'
> 
> Interviewer: 'Have they also called you, I mean is there any contact? Of course there is contact..?'
> 
> Sneijder: 'There's always contact. I have contact with everybody, haha. You know that don't you?'
> 
> 'No, but there's nothing going on right now, so.. I'm here now, and I'm going in now to the guys (Dutch national team) that I haven't seen for a while now and I'm going to concentrate on that right now. Besides that, I'm an Inter player and I'm with the Dutch team now.'
> 
> Interviewer: 'You're going to England together with the other players. Are you also coming back with the other players?'
> 
> Sneijder: 'Uhh, you mean back to Holland?'
> 
> Interviewer: 'Or is there any consultation planned in England?'
> 
> Sneijder: 'Uhhh, I don't know'
> 
> Interviewer: 'Oh, I hear it, yes, right?'
> 
> Sneijder: 'Uhh.. Well, I'm going away after the game. At least, if I get the permission of our (national) coach. I have to go back.'


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Why are Stoke signing midfielders? Not like they use them.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Alex Chamberlain deal finalised according to SSN.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

apparent £12m + £3m bonuses, probably a bit too much for a player who has only played in league 1


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Isn't that roughly what they paid for Theo?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

9.1 mil for theo.

that 12 mil could have gone towards the defence, not another young midfielder.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Dale said:


> Isn't that roughly what they paid for Theo?


walcott was £9.1m, and southampton had been playing in the championship at the time



> The original fee was payable by instalments – £5 million down, £5 million based on club appearances and £2 million based on England appearances – but was revised to a total of £9.1 million by a compromise settlement agreed on 31 March 2008.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Speaking as a Southampton fan, Arsenal just got conned

No way in hell is he worth what Arsenal just payed for him

:lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Stringer, you're seriously saying that you've never said Mata will definitely join?

I wish I could be arsed enough to search up your posts, because I recall several times when you've said "Mata WILL join," (and you capitalized "will" for emphasis) despite any reports that at the time were saying otherwise.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao Wenger getting the cheque book out 12 million ? :lmao

also Obertan having a medical at newcastle? pardew has gone french mad


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

£12m? I have a hard time believing that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Stringer, you're seriously saying that you've never said Mata will definitely join?
> 
> I wish I could be arsed enough to search up your posts, because I recall several times when you've said "Mata WILL join," (and you capitalized "will" for emphasis) despite any reports that at the time were saying otherwise.


I said Mata will LEAVE if the right offer comes in. Big difference there. Who was I to know otherwise? There was widespread confirmation we had agreed a fee, and this was before I knew about the transfer clause deadline, I still believe if an offer of 20 million-25 million comes in from any top club he will leave. I have re-iterated that many times, and said I was very sceptical about the deal and said it was more likely he will leave than stay. 


Arsenal bid 14m for Lukaku and Mata yet overall he will pay not far off that for Chamberlain? I've given up on a new defender as the ones we look to be getting all look a bit useless. If Wenger sees that much in him he could develop into a top player, there won't be nearly as much focus on him than Walcott, which is better for him and Arsenal.

Magsimus' new sig is awesome. Like SOTY.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The report I read said £12m as well.

EDIT: And I guess I'll have to take what you said for what it's worth, because I really don't want to take the time to search up your posts.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Total fee being reported by the Press Association (which is rarely wrong) is £12 million + £3 million in add ons


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

15 million? Surely not.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

+1 because it's also what I read. The £12m + £3m.


----------



## Liniert

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> 15 million? Surely not.


Many of the "In the know" people on the Southampton forum are saying it in indeed the correct ammount, and our offical site saying "Saints' previous transfer records blown out of the water.", and that was the Walcott deal (of which the official figure was £12 million including all the add ons and crap). It all seems to be pointing at it being the correct figure.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sad to hear Chamberlain is going, i would of liked another season with us. The plus side is the price we sold him for is pretty good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

"He is an exciting young player who will provide us with creativity and offensive quality. Alex is a versatile player who can play in a number of positions. He can play as an attacking centre midfielder, or wide left and right.

"Alex is a perceptive passer of the ball and has a great understanding of the game and looks to be a very good team player."

Wenger continued: "Alex has done extremely well during his development with Southampton and we are looking forward to him progressing even further and fulfilling his huge potential with Arsenal Football Club."

Oxlade-Chamberlain, who celebrates his 18th birthday next Monday, said: "I'm so excited to be joining Arsenal. It's a fantastic club and I'm really looking forward to the opportunity of playing football at the highest level.

"Arsenal have a great manager in Arsène Wenger, top quality players and an attractive style of play. These were all important factors in me choosing to sign for Arsenal.

"I'm proud to be joining Arsenal, but I would also like to take this opportunity to thank everyone at Southampton for their help and support during the early part of my career, for which I will always be grateful."

Alex concluded: "I'm now looking forward to meeting all my new team mates and giving absolutely everything in an Arsenal shirt."


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

9 goals for £15m. If I were Chamberlain, that would've been the hardest interview of my life because I'd have so much trouble trying not to laugh.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

How long before he'd be ready for the first team? Never watched him but a huge risk surely for that price.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wenger must really, really see something in him if he wants to pay that much. Hopefully the media don't scrutinize his every move.

His stats are ok/good. 9 goals in 44 apps and 10 assists, if I'm not mistaken. 

@Magsimus, 2, 3 years? Depends.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Chamberlain seems to have more all round ability than Walcott at the same age imo. Could be a good signing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't understand Wegner. He is willing to play apparently £15m for Chamberlain but doesn't want to bump up £10m more for a player who is proven not only in spain but at international level?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Give him a few starts in the CC then we can judge him then. I certainly wouldn't pay 15 million for him but Arsenal have probaby watched his every move this year so they know more than I do about him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

they wanted 1 million for cambell, he paid 900 thousand

THE NEGOTIATOR~!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

My catchphrase 8*D

MASTER NEGOTIATOR.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Someone should create a meme for Wenger saying something like "Another 10 mil for Mata, nah we'll spend that on Oxlaide".


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

now wenger needs to do one more phone call....


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Happy with the signing as it shows we have intent in the transfer market. Jenkinson, Gervinho and OC now to sign one or two CB's and maybe a Midfielder.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.twitvid.com/IVU2W










Maybe.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Vids been deleted?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ What was that of? It has been deleted.


Pretty funny how people were criticising us a few years ago about not buying or bringing through any English/British players, when we now possibly have the most complete array of young British talent.

We have Walcott, Ramsey and Wilshere who are already firmly established players, with players like Lansbury, Bartley and Jenkinson who will be ready to step up to the first team squad soon. Then we have players like Afobe, Aneke and Henderson developing at a fast rate. To add to this we have Gibbs who is looking to be on his way to be an established first teamer along with the new signing of Chamberlain, not to mention Frimpong who has represented England at youth level but will represent Ghana in the future.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal have had the "team for the future" for about 6 years now, the potential has just never materialised into proper challengers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Not consistently, no. In 07/08 we should have won at least one trophy, and I'll never get over that season. If we kept on-to players like Hleb and Flamini and added the much needed experience when necessary the EPL would be a very different landscape I bet. We shouldn't expect to win the league with this team, yes they have experience, but most of them still lack experience of knowing how to win and how to do it.

You have to compliment the young talent with established talent to keep players happy at the club and winning trophies, if we do that there's no reason why we can't be the team to beat in 5 years. It's where we have failed in the past, but need to succeed with in the future.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> ^ What was that of? It has been deleted.
> 
> 
> Pretty funny how people were criticising us a few years ago about not buying or bringing through any English/British players, when we now possibly have the most complete array of young British talent.
> 
> We have Walcott, Ramsey and Wilshere who are already firmly established players, with players like Lansbury, Bartley and Jenkinson who will be ready to step up to the first team squad soon. Then we have players like Afobe, Aneke and Henderson developing at a fast rate. To add to this we have Gibbs who is looking to be on his way to be an established first teamer along with the new signing of Chamberlain, not to mention Frimpong who has represented England at youth level but will represent Ghana in the future.


im sure i heard something about lansbury not being moved up to the first squad, think he put it on his twitter page, then soon after he deleted it


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's a joke if he isn't moved up frankly. He is far better than Denilson and to use the old cliche is a local lad and cares about the club more than Diaby who is here to pick the pay cheques up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Dale said:


> Vids been deleted?


Has it? Ah, balls.

Anyway, it was some Sky reporter saying she was speaking with Van Der Vaart after training and she asked him about Sneijder, would he like to play in the Premier League?
Apparently VDV said: "Yeah, definitely."
And then she said she asked if he (VDV) would enjoying playing against Sneijder and he said something like: "Dunno, Man United are already strong enough."


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Damn Sneijder :side:


Southampton sound bitter on their site that Chamberlain left. 




"Alex Chamberlain has joined Premier League side Arsenal for a club record fee.

Alex Chamberlain has joined Premier League side Arsenal for a club record fee, subject to Premier League and FA approval.

The teenager agreed personal terms and passed a medical this afternoon in one of the biggest deals in Championship history, which sees Saints' previous transfer records blown out of the water.

The deal for the midfielder - who had made it clear he saw his future away from Southampton, was done with Saints in the driving seat for the duration of the protracted negotiations and the transfer was completed on our terms.

The Club had long made it clear that it didn't wish to sell Chamberlain, and would only consider doing so should an offer meet our high valuation of the youngster, who turns 18 next week.

Alex is the club's second youngest ever first team player, having made his debut aged 16 years and 199 days when he made a late cameo against Huddersfield Town at St. Mary's in League One at the start of March 2010.

He scored on his full first team debut at St. Mary's in a 2-0 win over AFC Bournemouth in the first round of the Carling Cup last year and went on to score ten times in total.

However, Chamberlain missed much of the run-in from the team's run to promotion after picking up an ankle injury at Charlton that has resulted in him failing to make another start for the rest of the campaign.

Another knock suffered in pre-season delayed his return to action as he sat out Saturday's opening day win in the Championship over Leeds United, meaning that he moves into the top flight having never played above the third tier of English football."


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Apparently the Tottenham riots started after Harry Redknapp declared an interest in Emile Heskey, the riots in Birmingham started after Redknapp changed his mind.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> It's a joke if he isn't moved up frankly. He is far better than Denilson and to use the old cliche is a local lad and cares about the club more than Diaby who is here to pick the pay cheques up.


Would Frimpong or Lansbury be decent loans in the Premiership for us say?

I was impressed by Lansbury at Watford and then Norwich but I've not seen enough of him or anything of Frimpong. Has he even played any competitive first team football? I've heard the hype on here but we could do with a central midfielder to say the least.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Apparently the Tottenham riots started after Harry Redknapp declared an interest in Emile Heskey, the riots in Birmingham started after Redknapp changed his mind.


Superb :lmao



Nige™;10104976 said:


> Would Frimpong or Lansbury be decent loans in the Premiership for us say?
> 
> I was impressed by Lansbury at Watford and then Norwich but I've not seen enough of him or anything of Frimpong. Has he even played any competitive first team football? I've heard the hype on here but we could do with a central midfielder to say the least.


Both would be great loans. Lansbury is pretty much a midfield all rounder and a complete workhorse. I would love Frimpong to get a loan move to anywhere like Blackburn, his passing isn't that impressive but his work rate to get the ball back after it being lost is something we haven't had for 5 or 6 years, hopefully his passing can develop more on loan, he is definitely my pick for the future defensive midfielder we desperately need.

For Blackburn, Lansbury is the better option if you need a central midfielder really, as Frimpong is more defensive orientated. Either one would be great business really, both will give you everything they have.



Bendtner says it is very likely he is leaving Arsenal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Apparently the Tottenham riots started after Harry Redknapp declared an interest in Emile Heskey, the riots in Birmingham started after Redknapp changed his mind.


Seen that doing the rounds, love it.

On that topic, this bloke has balls of steel.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Seen that doing the rounds, love it.
> 
> On that topic, this bloke has balls of steel.


Imagine if the Big Gay Following was in that crowd? 

"Fancy a bum?"

:lmao. I could imagine him being on the next series of BOS, if its still going.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










Dude stole rice...

Rice.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> Dude stole rice...
> 
> Rice.


:lmao GANGSTAR! 

I've heard of people stealing Weave. One of my Friends on Facebook said he saw people breaking into resteraunts and cooking food :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao GANGSTAR!
> 
> I've heard of people stealing Weave. *One of my Friends on Facebook said he saw people breaking into resteraunts and cooking food :lmao*


I would honestly pay money to see that!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

A League One player for 15 mil? CARROLL, what a BARGAIN. :side:

The comments on the Sky Sports site about Bendtner are hilarious. Arsenal fans calling him the most overrated player ever - who the fuck rates him?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> A League One player for 15 mil? CARROLL, what a BARGAIN. :side:
> 
> The comments on the Sky Sports site about Bendtner are hilarious. Arsenal fans calling him the most overrated player ever - who the fuck rates him?


His hundreds of online alt accounts he set up to praise himself.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The thing that really annoys me about Denilson is that his form noticibly dropped off after he signed his big contract. I thought he actually played really well in the 08/09 season, especially given he was only 20 for the bulk of that season, but in the following season, when at that age he should only be improving, he got his 60K a week contract and his form since has been very average.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

60k a week for Denilson? :lmao.


:lmao.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

AOC, all our problems are solved. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

12-15 million for Chamberlain? :lmao and you say we overspend for English players. jesus christ, not the buy Arsenal need or should want.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

At least the players we overspend for have Premier league Experience. Dude's only played in League one


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

need experience

BUY 17 YEAR OLD FOR 15 MIL FROM LEAGUE ONE.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He's got the mental toughness Arsenal need to survive another Carling Cup failure.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsene has to have him on a low wage which is why he raced to London to loot himself some quality stuff before everything is swiped.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> LEEDS United manager Simon Grayson reportedly wants to sign Australian utility Chris Herd on a season-long loan from Premier League club Aston Villa.
> 
> The 22-year-old, who can play at full-back or midfield, made seven appearances in all competitions for the Villans last term under Gerard Houllier.
> 
> It is understood new Villa boss Alex McLeish wants to keep Herd for the new campaign which the Birmingham club begin on Saturday at Fulham.
> 
> However, according to Mirror Football, Grayson is keen on Herd and will push hard to secure his services after Leeds started the Championship season with a disappointing 3-1 loss at Southampton.
> 
> It is reported that Leeds will pay Herd's wages in full for the whole season.
> 
> Portsmouth previously made a bid for the Perth-born utility in pre-season but Villa turned down their interest.



http://au.fourfourtwo.com/news/211392,leeds-keen-on-villas-herd.aspx

Would be good for him at both club and international level to get a season of decent level football under his belt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

OBERTAN signs for Newcastle


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Newcastle to beat out Arsenal for 4th place, it's official. (that is if Liverpool, Spurs, Everton, or Stoke don't do it)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

First Martian to ever sign for Newcastle?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

One grin from Pards and the deal was done. Nobody can resist, not even Squidward.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

To be fair, Pards has a pretty sterling smile.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Spanish MF Alejandro Alfaro joins Mallorca from Sevilla for €700,000 (Source Eurosport)

Spanish MF Michel joins Getafe from Birmingham for an undisclosed fee (Source Eurosport)

English GK Dean Henderson joins Manchester United from Carlisle for an undisclosed fee (Source: Sky Sports)



Portuguese ST Joao Silva joins Vitoria de Setubal from Everton on loan (Source Portuguese state broadcaster RTP)

Swedish GK Oscar Jansson joins Bradford City on loan (Source: Tottenham Official Website)

Italian GK Mirko Ranieri joins Esperia Viareggio on loan (Source: Tottenham Official Website)

didn't see these until now. HENDERSON.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fergie watching 14 year olds, how inappropriate.

Edit: Funny story



> Verhoek returns to Holland
> Reds miss out on Dutch winger
> 
> Wesley Verhoek has returned to Holland and will not be joining Nottingham Forest, claim ADO Den Haag.
> 
> The Dutch winger travelled to England on Monday for discussions with Forest ahead of a proposed move to the City Ground.
> 
> Forest leapt to the front of the queue when they had a bid accepted by Den Haag, but the Eredivisie outfit now claim that Verhoek will be remaining with them.
> 
> A statement released on their official website read: "After one day in England, Wesley Verhoek has decided that Nottingham Forest was not the adventure he thought it would be.
> 
> "He has given up on a foreign move and is hoping to stay in Holland, preferably with ADO Den Haag."


Basically he took one look at Nottingham and thought, "fuck this."


----------



## DR JUPES

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i'm glad Obertan is gone from United, i love how overrated he was with most United fans, i felt like the only one who didn't.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't think I've spoken to a United fan who didn't think Obertan was shit; all he had was pace.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

John heitinga just put this on his twitter page



> @sneijder101010 didn't come to #UK today. The question is ... when will he come now (; ... #engned


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

And stepovers!

It was an odd buy from United. He had already flopped at Bordeaux, so it seemed odd that Fergie wanted him. His signing for Man Utd reminded me of when we signed Amaury Bischoff. Neither cost much at all (infact I think we got Bischoff on a free), and they were once promising, but they couldn't make it at smaller clubs, so it seems odd that Fergie/Wenger thought they could cut it at top clubs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Technically he doesn't seem too bad with the ball at his feet at all, to say he's just pace isn't something I'd agree with. Just because he didn't make it at Man Utd doesn't mean he's a failure. Incredibly harsh to write him off.






Like this assist.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

In every game I've seen him in, aside from one of the pre-season games this season, he has zero technical ability. The only person with worse passing, crossing and first touch for United recently has been Bebe.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If you saw Obertan versus Crawley, you can't say he's anything but God-awful.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We lost to Stevenage, and everyone was God-awful. He'll fit in then (Y)

(I'm confident he'll do well for us, only £3m not much to lose).


----------



## Josh

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Modric will join Chelsea for £37.5m 
Pavlyuchenkowill join Anzhi Makhachkala for £13m
Palacios will join Stoke for £9m
Dos Santos will join Seville for £8.5m
Hutton will join Villa for £7.5m
Sunderland will sign Krancjar for £7m
Fulham will sign Bentley for £7m
Keane is moving to QPR for £5.5m

Guiseppe Rossi to join Spurs for £23m
Juan Mata will join Spurs for £17.5m
Bryan Ruiz will join Spurs for £10.5m
Diarra will join Spurs for £9.5m
Ibrahim Afellay will join Spurs for £5m
Pedroza Whitham to join Spurs for £1.5m
Joe Cole will join on a free transfer

4th PLACE


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Huge outgoing fees, and tiny incoming fees. Literally an impossible possibility. Affelay for 5M is crazy. He only went to Barca for 3M because he only had 6 months left on his PSV contract. Not even 20% of those deals will occur at anywhere near the given figures.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Siya Squidward, you did nice stepovers occasionally, they will be missed. Leave the memories alone.
He has some talent, just not enough for a team like Man United. I wish him well.

Newcastle spend more money, I was hoping they would go for Shane Long but he might be going to West Brom. Ah well, at least it's Premier League football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Josh said:


> Modric will join Chelsea for £37.5m
> Pavlyuchenkowill join Anzhi Makhachkala for £13m
> Palacios will join Stoke for £9m
> Dos Santos will join Seville for £8.5m
> Hutton will join Villa for £7.5m
> Sunderland will sign Krancjar for £7m
> Fulham will sign Bentley for £7m
> Keane is moving to QPR for £5.5m
> 
> Guiseppe Rossi to join Spurs for £23m
> Juan Mata will join Spurs for £17.5m
> Bryan Ruiz will join Spurs for £10.5m
> Diarra will join Spurs for £9.5m
> Ibrahim Afellay will join Spurs for £5m
> Pedroza Whitham to join Spurs for £1.5m
> Joe Cole will join on a free transfer
> 
> 4th PLACE


:lmao :lmao :lmao

fee being touted for diarra is 20 mil.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Josh said:


> Modric will join Chelsea for £37.5m
> Pavlyuchenkowill join Anzhi Makhachkala for £13m
> Palacios will join Stoke for £9m
> Dos Santos will join Seville for £8.5m
> Hutton will join Villa for £7.5m
> Sunderland will sign Krancjar for £7m
> Fulham will sign Bentley for £7m
> Keane is moving to QPR for £5.5m
> 
> Guiseppe Rossi to join Spurs for £23m
> Juan Mata will join Spurs for £17.5m
> Bryan Ruiz will join Spurs for £10.5m
> Diarra will join Spurs for £9.5m
> Ibrahim Afellay will join Spurs for £5m
> Pedroza Whitham to join Spurs for £1.5m
> Joe Cole will join on a free transfer
> 
> 4th PLACE


The only thing I can see coming true from that is Crouch won't go :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Doubt we'll go for Long now, main talk is Toivonen and Pieters from PSV. Forgot to post this before, hope Timmy doesn't get in trouble for releasing targets:



> Newcastle United goalkeeper Tim Krul has confirmed that the club are looking to sign his Dutch compatriot Erik Pieters.
> 
> Speaking in Holland as he prepares for Wednesday's friendly with England, Krul confirmed that Newcastle wanted to sign his friend Pieters.
> 
> "We are interested," the Magpies goalkeeper told De Telegraaf.
> 
> "The coach himself and the assistants have already seen a few matches of PSV and the question now is whether the clubs can work it out.
> 
> "Our current left-back Enrique has a contract that expires, however, he won't sign and is interesting many clubs."
> 
> Krul admits he would love for Pieters to join him on Tyneside, adding: "Erik is my friend since we played together at the World Championships in Peru in 2005.
> 
> "From then we have always kept in touch, regularly send text messages and if possible we get together."
> 
> Pieters was due to link up with the Dutch squad but he has been given compassionate leave after the death of his grandmother, while reports suggest he could finalise a move to Newcastle before the weekend.


From Sky Sports. A left back and a striker and that'll be us done.

Must be said I question the validity of the story since they have a picture of Marcus Berg instead of Pieters fpalm they must have chimps working there.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The Silvestre lovechild is gone? We're fucked. First Bebe my baby and now him...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bebe will back next year, then he'll show all those doubters....

That they were right.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Doubt we'll go for Long now, main talk is Toivonen and Pieters from PSV. Forgot to post this before, hope Timmy doesn't get in trouble for releasing targets:


That must be wrong. They're not French.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Nige™ said:


> That must be wrong. They're not French.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

. . . who's only ever played in League 1!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Toivonen is quality. He won't be a 15-20 a guy in the Premier League, but I reckon he'll be a 10 a season guy that'll be a handful in every game he plays. He's not just a big lump either. The guy can play.

If you can bring him in for someone around the 7-8M mark that'll be fine business, especially compared to the Andy Carroll deal. I don't get why people are so critical of Mike Ashley surrounding Newcastle's transfer policy recently. Sure letting Barton go for free when they could have gotten at least 3-4M for him seems odd. But if Newcastle can line up with a strike partnership of Demba Ba and Ola Toivonan, still with 27M left-over from the Carroll deal, then they should be brimming. Both Ba and Toivonan are in the same ball with Carroll in terms of ability.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

.... For 15m


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The Chamberlain deal seems frighningly reminiscent of the Pennat deal from all those years ago.

Hopefully what will seperate the future of Chamberlain compared to Pennant is that Chamerlain's dad is an ex pro footballer, and Pennant's dad is a drug dealer. So hopefully Chamberlain will have the right guidance and support needed to help achieve his potential. Even with that advantage though, you can't guarantee anything, and I really can't see how the price tag of 12M, potentially rising to 15M can be justified.

Just look at how Delph turned out at Villa.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

it's a mystifying buy.

don't like right now. prove me wrong, Arsene and AOC.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Upson signed for Stoke.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

upson and palacios?

like 'em.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Stoke. WHAT A TEAM.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Stoke now have Shawcross, Huth, Upson and Woodgate. Not bad. I have Huth in a few Dream Teams though so they had better keep the fucking German in there.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

One of the most overrated players England has ever produced, imho.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Don't worry, Stoke will play all those guys at once. Woodgate and Shawcross in the centre. Upson at left back. Huth at right back.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Beastly defense that.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I actually think Upson will be a nightmare at left back, but you just know that's where Tony will play him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> A League One player for 15 mil? CARROLL, what a BARGAIN. :side:
> 
> The comments on the Sky Sports site about Bendtner are hilarious. Arsenal fans calling him the most overrated player ever - who the fuck rates him?


Carroll was 35 million for an average-good player who is unlikely to develop into something special. Chamberlain has more potential. 15 million is massively over spending but at least he has potential to go on to become a top midfielder, if Wenger believes in him that much he will be something special, he knows more than us who probably have never seen him consistently play. Don't forget Carroll only played 6 months in the PL, hardly proven either to become the 8th most expensive player in history. I'm an Arsenal supporter and so will give him as much support as is possible.

People have to be idiots to not rate Bendtner, his goals/game ratio is very good but people are blinded by his arrogance.

Again, not trying to justify the deal but just trying to bring people back to ground, you pay a premium for an English player, if Fergie would have signed him people would be praising him for picking up one of England's most talented players.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i just realised that clichy arsenal'ed the match vs united in the community shield

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bendtner is a key player for Denmark. He's clearly a decent player. I still think reports of 9M are far too high for him though. I'd say he's about 5-6M worth of striker. I'd be happy to sell him for anything over 5M, just because I think he'll cause unrest if he spends a season on the sidelines again.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ the stumbling block in deals is the dick's wages, he has been in 37 different countries agreeing personal terms to no avail :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I know they particularly like him in Portugal, probably because of that epic goal he scored against them in World Cup qualifying. I remember Sporting Lisbon offered 9M for him, but they fell out over wages. Perhaps we could get them back by reducing the transfer fee by 2M or so they can then afford to offer more in wages. 7M is still a very reasonable amount for Bendtner. Particularly when it looks like he could stick around like a bad smell here.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I would take 7 million for him for sure, hopefully Arsenal do negotiate that kind of deal. Chamakh was being interviewed in Le'Quipe saying he thinks Arsene hasn't found the right replacement for Cesc and Nasri yet, if that's the truth and one leaves we should be looking at another coming in. I feel a few signings will be done this week. I'm not too concerned about Nasri or Cesc dragging down the squad this month, Cesc has been there and done it and Nasri hasn't caused any trouble so I don't think we're looking at any problems even though I would have liked issues to be sorted early and new players brought in ASAP but I think our squad is more than sufficient to hold on till the transfer window shuts.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

EDIT - Nevermind


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Rumours going around Twitter saying we've agreed a fee for Sneijder. Please let it be true.

If we get him, you're all fucked :side:.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Getting sick of this United and Citeh bullshit with Sneijder. Rumours been going around for a month now, a report comes out yesterday and the same rumour goes around.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lol @ Twitter rumors.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Getting sick of this United and Citeh bullshit with Sneijder. Rumours been going around for a month now, a report comes out yesterday and the same rumour goes around.


Nasri and Fabregas must really be doing your head in then.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I am but at least they are mildly interesting with replacements and whatnot, Sneijder shit is just being recycled with a few suspect quotes here and there, he even said it's more likely he will be with Inter, and United don't have a chance of beating Citeh in wage or transfer offers.

Been sick of Cesc story for 5 years.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> John heitinga just put this on his twitter page


Everton to splash out a huge transfer fee 8*D.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










David moyes or Gollum you decide


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I really hope Sneijder doesn't go to United, because if he does, we ARE all fucked.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> I really hope Sneijder doesn't go to United, because if he does, we ARE all fucked.


And if he signs for City with nasri?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri's not a finisher, Sneidjer is. If Sneijder signs with Man City then they'll just finish in the top 4 somewhere.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sneijder does have a MEGA shot on him. I'd be afraid, very afraid if he went to United. The only hope is that after being played in the hole for so long now at Inter, and for the Dutch national team, hopefully he'e forgotten how to play as a deeper midfielder, as I'm sure that's how he'd be used at United. I'm also neglecting the possibility that he might be EVEN BETTER played a bit deeper too. There was a short period at Madrid where he absolutely owned the centre of the pitch midway through his first season there, but he quickly seemed to fall off the boil for whatever reason.


----------



## Eddie99

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The next week, Cesc will leave to the Arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri not a finisher? He was one of the best finishers from midfield in the EPL last season. They will both be wasted at Citeh anyway, I'd be scared if he went to United but if he went to Citeh you just know they will fuck it up somehow.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Got to admit, I'd be pretty damn happy with Sneijder, Rooney, Giggs, Young & Nani able to take a free kick. 8*D

And Berbatov. But I don't even think he's taken one for us :/


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

ease up their son, even our DEFENDERS have a heck of a free kick

step right up alex


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Alex is the Sunday league free-kick taker. Kick it as hard as humanly possible.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

basically

surprised he hasnt killed anyone yet


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Against Arsenal that free kick was brutal.

Chamberlain deal is complicated, not sure how much we are paying for him. Shit load of rumours around about how many add ons, how much they will bring etc. I reckon we paid 7-10 million up front with a lot of add ons etc. to possibly bring it up to 15 in the future, not as bad as 15 up front.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*






so yeah, even if franky doesnt take them we have a few side options


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I remember lining up to take a freekick to take a freekick once in my youth days, and the opposition were taking ages to sort their wall (no one wanted to go in it, with good reason). So the ref let me take it early, and with no wall up I literally kicked seven shades of shit out of the ball. Flew over the bar, and went fucking ages away and I had to chase after the ball too as we only had the one. The running I did to get the ball was more than I did in the entirety of the game 8*D. I really should have kept my head when I heard the whistle and placed it bottom corner, Henry-esque, but that's not my style. Nothing beats a POWER SHOT!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Pssh, power shots. The only way is a placed free kick hitting the bottom left corner of the post rippling the net.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

To be honest, my favourite part of taking freekicks was whacking them hard against the wall. I wasn't a very good footballer for what it's worth.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



redeadening said:


> so yeah, even if franky doesnt take them we have a few side options


Franky wishes he could get a look in. Didier bosses the set pieces. Even corners! Waiting for him to start taking throw ins and goal kicks!


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm the free kick/penalty taker for our team and I kick it without a shred of accuracy crossing my mind, I just hit the ball as hard as possible in the direction of the net. I usually get between 5-10 goals from free kicks that way, per season. I've only missed two penalties in a couple of years, one of which ended up in someone's garden, the other in a river.

Accuracy would probably be the best way to do it, but I don't have it in me to place it. My brain just wants power.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Whenever I take a penalty, my only thought is that if this bastard keeper even thinks about saving this penalty, I'll make sure it hurts like buggery if he stops it. Then cue massive power over the bar shot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

shane long moves to brom from reading for 7.5 mil, the most brom have paid for a player (i think).


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> ^ the stumbling block in deals is the dick's wages, he has been in 37 different countries agreeing personal terms to no avail :lmao


Sounds like Harry Kewell, with his leech..err manager Bernie Mandic.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Me and my buddies always pretended that it was Alex screaming in that video. Makes it seem even more epic.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Vader13 said:


> I'm the free kick/penalty taker for our team and I kick it without a shred of accuracy crossing my mind, I just hit the ball as hard as possible in the direction of the net. I usually get between 5-10 goals from free kicks that way, per season. I've only missed two penalties in a couple of years, one of which ended up in someone's garden, the other in a river.
> 
> Accuracy would probably be the best way to do it, but I don't have it in me to place it. My brain just wants power.


i used to take free kicks and corners for my team. Whenever i shot at goal it was either on target and no power, or just over the bar with power. So i just kept going far post and we scored a fair few off headers. Never taken a penalty in a game, although i usually play CB or DM so our strikers always grab the ball and try and get their goal tally up. Scored twice direct off a corner, once was poor keeping, the other was poor defending.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's being reported in France apparently that we're going to sign Victorien Angban, from the U17 Ivory Coast team. Our U18 team should really be dominating this season with all of these youth signings.

And now some bad news for all of us who were trying to take sone quality from Newcastle. 

_SHOLA AMEOBI has signed a two-year contract extension at Newcastle — keeping him at the club until 2014.

The 29-year-old striker made his Magpies debut in 2000 and has played over 300 games for the club, scoring 70 goals.

He said: "All I've ever wanted is to play for Newcastle United and it is a really happy day for me.

"Newcastle is, and always will be, my club.

"I'm looking forward immensely to the next three years, beginning this Saturday with the new season.

"I would also like to thank the board and the manager for their continued support, which is very much appreciated."

Ameobi came up through the youth ranks at Newcastle and netted nine times in the Premier League last season.

Toon boss Alan Pardew said: "We are delighted to have confirmed Shola's new contract.

"He has done a terrific job for me since I've been at the club and he is also a great character to have around the place.

"It is important to have continuity, and keeping Shola on board helps us achieve that aim."

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...117/Shola-Ameobi-pens-contract-extension.html_

I bet Mags is over the moon. 8*D


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Inter Milan's Wesley Sneijder has said he would like to join Manchester United and that "unofficial talks" have taken place with the league champions.
> 
> The 27-year-old midfielder has been linked with a move to Old Trafford during the summer and recently said he could be sold at the "right amount".
> 
> Asked if he was keen to move, Sneijder told www.nos.nl: "Yes, but United haven't made an official approach yet.
> 
> "There have been unofficial talks and there have been contacts."


From the BBC website. I haven't believed the rumours about him going to Utd before but I guess this shows there has been talks.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Posted about Shola in the other thread, didn't see this. Now we can have party time in both threads! :hb

Loyalty pays off guys. Bow down to the legend.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

United up to their old tricks again with their 'unofficial' talks!

Feel bad for little Tom Cleverley. I wish they'd let him come to us on loan!:yum:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Posted about Shola in the other thread, didn't see this. Now we can have party time in both threads! :hb
> 
> Loyalty pays off guys. Bow down to the legend.


Shola couldn't resist dat smile.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Breaking news: Obertan has medical at Newcastle










Oatcake forum


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



tomkim4 said:


> Breaking news: Obertan has medical at Newcastle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oatcake forum


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao seen that 3 days ago, bit late to the party!

Not like Mike and Derek to do the medicals themselves though.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/s/stoke_city/9560744.stm

I'd heard about Stoke bidding for Palacios but it turns out it's a joing bid for him and Crouch. Can't see Crouch leaving.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

'Arry will never let Crouchy go, otherwise he'll have no one to give him his daily BJ.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

All hail King Shola the slayer of Sunderland :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11095_7091547,00.html

Harry going to let Crouchie go?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Dunno if I can see Crouchy's wife moving from London to Stoke tbh


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Maybe Redknapp has finally realised that Defoe, PAV and Keane are all better and more prolific strikers than Crouch. Maybe. He still hasn't realised that Bassong is awesome tho. If Everton were smart, they'd loan him in.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Crouch is pretty much Delap's wet dream.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Keane is awful.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Still better than Crouch tho 8*D.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Vader13 said:


> Crouch is pretty much Delap's wet dream.


Or perhaps his worst nightmare. Can he get it up high enough? And if not, will Pulis have to look for a new javelin chucker?

At least we know 'Arry has never had issues getting it up for Crouchy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

maybe keane can come back to the a league 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well he was the first Englishman to play in it.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Does anybody good still play in the a league?8*D last person whose name i recognised playing there was Fowler

Also Kiz your sig is epic


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Hard to see Redknapp letting Crouch go but if he does (and I'm expecting Tottenham to sell Keane as well), then Tottenham will surely go for a new striker. Something they seem to need quite badly.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Harry Kewell looks set to join Melbourne Victory.

sXe also told us Robbie Keane was the first Englishman to play in the A-League. He's very English and very much played in the A-League. :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't like Victory iirc, scum.

Only Aussie A league player I knew was Danny Vuckevic (sp.) because my aussie mate harped on about how great he was. Then I think he got a huge ban not long after that :lmao

And yeah, I love Robbie Keane when he plays for England, don't see why we don't call him up more :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

7,000 posts on transfers alone, impressive.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


> And yeah, I love Robbie Keane when he plays for England, don't see why we don't call him up more :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he seen keane on webcam


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Keane could still be useful for Spurs, he and Defoe have always had a good understanding with each other and helped them to some successful years when they finished 5th a few seasons back to back (altho Berbatov helped them the 2nd time round in 06/07).


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I really rate Pavlyuchenko (?) but for whatever reason he seems to get overlooked a lot. I can't say I watch many Spurs games though so I'm sure there's a reason why; i.e. he's lazy or something.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


> Dunno if I can see Crouchy's wife moving from London to Stoke tbh


There are nice places in and around Stoke 
Most players (and me) choose to live on the border of Cheshire which is about a 20 minute drive to the stadium. 
Abbey will be closer to her family aswell. 

Awesome signings and I understand the deals are very close.
We're also favourites to sign bendtner and looking into the signing of SWP


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

stoke should go after PAV, not overrated crouch.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Scott Dann trending in the UK on Twitter and after having a look to see what people are saying, the rumour seems to be Arsenal are in advanced talks to sign him in a 6m deal.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

There's some really good deals going on this summer for teams out of the top 5-6. Can't remember if it was like this last year.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Balague is reporting that fabregas will be a Barca player by the weekend, all together the fee is €40m, but on €29m will be paid at first, the rest in other payments


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mata to Pool rumoured again?

It will complete Kenny's 1-7-1-1 Formation.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Mata to Pool rumoured again?
> 
> It will complete Kenny's 1-7-1-1 Formation.



nah thats just some twat 'ITK' on twitter who is claiming it, anyone who gives a time of day the deal will be announced, in this case 5.30pm, is most likely bullshitting


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

well, at least half of the current title is right.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mata. T'was never meant to be.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

How long has the cesc/gunners/barca bollocks been going on for, 2-3 years?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Eto'o to Anzhi Makhakakahakakakala? Good for him, 350k a week is not to be sniffed at!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Clearly he thinks it's worth the racism he's going to have to endure


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


> Clearly he thinks it's worth the racism he's going to have to endure


He was originally offered 250k a week, the extra 100k is racism pay.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm sure eto'o will have selective hearing for that kind of money and you can't blame him.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


> Clearly he thinks it's worth the racism he's going to have to endure


It is 

I'd happilly go to a different country and get booed and abused everytime I play football because I'm white for 350K a week!!!


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Saw that "Sneijder wants to go to Man Utd" bit a couple pages back and laughed because it's just different excerpts pulled from an interview in which Sneijder says he will more than likely be an Inter player next season.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










Totally didn't realise we signed someone the other day till just now. James Mclean, £350,000 from Derry City. BIG SIGNING


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Saw that "Sneijder wants to go to Man Utd" bit a couple pages back and laughed because it's just different excerpts pulled from an interview in which Sneijder says he will more than likely be an Inter player next season.


no it doesnt it came from this interview

http://nos.nl/video/262768-kans-bestaat-***-inter-me-laat-gaan.html

he was asked if united come in for him it would be difficult to say no, and he agreed, he then goes onto suggest unofficial talks may be occuring


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


> Totally didn't realise we signed someone the other day till just now. James Derry, £350,000 from Derry City. BIG SIGNING


James McClean i think you mean....


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


> Totally didn't realise we signed someone the other day till just now. James Derry, £350,000 from Derry City. BIG SIGNING


You mean James McClean, right?  I'm sure he's an excellent player, not as good as young Fergie though obviously.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Haha, yeah James Mclean. Shows how much attention I pay :lmao Wasn't my first choice for a left footed winger but I'll wait and see.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

James McClean. Top player.

How many times do Inter have to confirm Sneijder is not leaving in this window? There has never been overwhelming press reaction to an imminent move, mostly bollocks.

Scott Dann for 6 million? SUPER QUALITY. Sakho plz.

Eto'o is a prick. Saying he wanted to prove himself in the Premier League then moving for a ridiculous wage when he still has 2 top years to give.

Bendtner will cripple Stoke's wages if it goes through, funny shit.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> no it doesnt it came from this interview
> 
> http://nos.nl/video/262768-kans-bestaat-***-inter-me-laat-gaan.html
> 
> he was asked if united come in for him it would be difficult to say no, and he agreed, he then goes onto suggest unofficial talks may be occuring


brb learning Dutch.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ :lmao Quality


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Scott Dann for 6 million? SUPER QUALITY. Sakho plz.
> 
> 
> Bendtner will cripple Stoke's wages if it goes through, funny shit.



They requested 10 million of Stoke for Dann so I'd be surprised if it was only 6 million, although the window is closing soon and they are probably getting desperate to get rid.

If it would cripple the wage structure do you really think it would go through


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He's coming to United.

*Blocks ears* Lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Eto going to Russia? Clearly did not see what Happened to Roberto Carlos I pressume.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

PL clubs are stupid enough to do anything to improve the team, so I wouldn't be surprised at all if Bendtner went. 3 million a year though.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14482418.stm



> Arsenal captain Cesc Fabregas is close to signing for European champions Barcelona for a fee believed to be about £35m.
> 
> The transfer, one of the most protracted in Premier League history, is yet to be completed but Arsenal expect it to be done by the weekend.
> 
> According to a senior source at the club, all the funds generated by the sale will be reinvested in new players.
> 
> Arsenal have been linked with Scott Dann, Phil Jagielka and Gary Cahill.
> 
> Fabregas, 24, would be unable to feature for Barcelona in the Champions League if he plays a part in Arsenal's match with Udinese on Tuesday, motivating both clubs to complete a deal as swiftly as possible.
> 
> The BBC understands a fee of £30m, plus over £5m of additional performance-related payments, is close to being reached for Fabregas.
> 
> It is understood that, if he is sold, the Spaniard will be due £4m in compensation - £1m for each year of his contract he did not complete - but may be prepared to forego that payment in order to facilitate a deal.
> 
> The transfer fee is significantly less than the £40m that Arsenal had been holding out for and suggests that the Gunners felt they had no choice but to sell a player who wanted to leave.


I realise anything could happen between now and the weekend but FINALLY this sagas over!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Heard it all before. Betting this doesn't go through. Can't wait for it be done with and we bag 40 million hopefully, although it's more likely we will forfeit a few million. 

Excited to see who Wenger has lined up, he has seen a replacement obviously. JIMMY "SUPER QUALITY" BULLARD. 

Hopefully Dann is used as a last resort, dude is risky due to hamstring operations etc. Don't want another crock at the club.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Please join Barcelona Cesc, I was sick of hearing about you 3 years ago. 

Going out on a limb that he reads this forum.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc is Gunner14. That's where he has been!

I have been sick of it for 5 years. Never been able to get away from it and he was very happy here 5 years ago but the media still ran the story day in day out.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bye Bye Cesc 8*D.

also, random question how do you guys change your member titles "fighting for a contract" to something else, if you're a unsubscribed member.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> no it doesnt it came from this interview
> 
> http://nos.nl/video/262768-kans-bestaat-***-inter-me-laat-gaan.html
> 
> he was asked if united come in for him it would be difficult to say no, and he agreed, he then goes onto suggest unofficial talks may be occuring


Isn't that the same interview where he says that he is an Inter player and most likely going to be an Inter player come August 31st?

He also never exactly said he wanted to leave. He said Inter need the money, it's not upto him and he would go to Manchester.

Also, Inter came out today and said they are not selling him. Probably due to the money they will get from the Eto'o deal.



JakeC_91 said:


> Bye Bye Cesc 8*D.
> 
> also, random question how do you guys change your member titles "fighting for a contract" to something else, if you're a unsubscribed member.


Don't think you can. Unsuscribed members who have a custom titles are ones whose subscription has ran out.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

£30million for a world class midfielder, who just turned 24, with what? 4 years left on his contract?

Outrageously good deal for Barcelona, though I guess Arsenal had little choice, I would have held out for more.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah, Arsenal were raped but they couldn't have done anything about it.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> Don't think you can. Unsuscribed members who have a custom titles are ones whose subscription has ran out.


Thanks man, the help is appreciated. 

Josep Maria Bartomeu is flying to London apparently for talks over Cesc, and Swansea have signed a new keeper. Michael Vorm apparently.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Meh Arsenal have no real choice. Barca are not gonna raise it anymore & they know Cesc really wants to go. Plus Barca don't really need him right now but know they have a good player on their hands if they get him. Barca have everything to gain and nothing to lose from that deal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We can't really hold out for more. 

We know his quality and his contract isn't close to coming up, I would value him at 50 million pounds and if he wasn't affiliated with Barca and wanted to leave we would get at least that quite easily. However, he only wants to play for Barca and Barca don't really need him as they have other players. If we keep him here we have someone who doesn't really want to be at the club and if he leaves we don't get near enough what we should get. It's lose/lose. But hey, we will eventually get 40 million in the future once the instalments are paid etc. and I couldn't be happier for him. Such a great player and a great man, too. Hard to see him leave.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

A lot of talk here that the Enrique to Liverpool and Pieters to NUFC are almost done. Jose can't be announced until the replacement is in though. Disappointed in him tbh, said he wanted Champions League football. Won't be getting it there (even in the next few seasons imo).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He was probably holding out for Arsenal to come in then settled on Liverpool, couldn't exactly return with his outbursts.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Maybe, not that it matters now though. Good servant for us, especially after we went down. On a positive note, it's funny that the legendary Figo can get embarrassed by Newcastle and Sunderland full backs. (if we sign him, if not I'll look a twat).


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://yfrog.com/h4ewpdp :lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> A lot of talk here that the Enrique to Liverpool and Pieters to NUFC are almost done. Jose can't be announced until the replacement is in though. Disappointed in him tbh, said he wanted Champions League football. Won't be getting it there (even in the next few seasons imo).


He should hold off and wait 3/4 years until we get in the Champions League. Venky's & their puppet Kean have both said it will happen so it's just a matter of time.:agree:

We've splashed the cash like we were told we would on big names so I don't see why they won't deliver on this promise either. Top 4, piece of piss!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wasn't Pardew the one who said Enrique wanted CL football? The same Pardew who has tried to get him to sign a new deal with DAT SMILE.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well yeah because that's what Jose told him. Quote from Smiler "He has Champions League aspirations and he is waiting to see whether anyone who has qualified for that competition is willing to come in for him,".

Oops, guess none have. Oh well, will have to settle for Liverpool.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wouldn't put it past Pardew to say that to try to scare us off. He's seemed awfully desperate to keep him.

Enrique will be a good signing for us, with Fabio no doubt set to break down any minute now. It'll be interesting to see which of the two starts the Arsenal game, provided Fabio is still fit then.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wait, Wilshere is injured? Or are they assuming he will be because he's in Glass FC?


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDBLSUKJiDY&feature=player_embedded

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

dunno if it was posted yet, i know its goal.com but it brought a few chuckles, especially at the tevez and arsenal parts

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...-want-to-know-the-score-look-away-now-what-to


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm over Mata. I want "Greek Messi"!! Make it happen, Arsene.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

MIKEY, no marks for the loss of Diora Baird epicness from your avy/sig. Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

that stan video is incredible.

renegreat, i'm sorry.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We were discussing this last night. The lack of Bird is disturbing.

I'm sick of bids being accepted for Enrique. The media has had us sign him about ten times this week.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

where was this discussion? i want to see what was said.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It was in the catbox. I don't think VS has fixed that to look back through yet though. It was just Reney, RUS and me talking about being disappointed at the lack of Bird before we started talking about Scrubs. Or it may have been in amongst the Scrubs discussion. Either way, we're disappointed.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

damn that lazy VS.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

According to the Sun, Cesc has accepted a bid where he'll have to pay 4m from his own pocket to leave for Barca.

Where the fuck do they get this shit?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

the bigger bullshit is that Barca is getting away with this. 

They should have to overpay like everyone else. Fitting that my club is the one who gets underpaid for a player. Bollocks.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> It was in the catbox. I don't think VS has fixed that to look back through yet though. It was just Reney, RUS and me talking about being disappointed at the lack of Bird before we started talking about Scrubs. Or it may have been in amongst the Scrubs discussion. Either way, we're disappointed.


i'm more disappointed you mispelled Baird.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm too disappointed in Mikey to think straight.

Plus, Baird is a top bird. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

that she is.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I reckon if we don't win any major title this year Arsene should be replaced. I mean cmon there are only so many 18 year olds he can sign.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao if inter lose both eto'o and sneijder.

milan must be loving this.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Inter are currently going undera revolution, which is absolutely necessary because of financial fairplay. For so long they've been run purely on Moratti's money, running on average losses of roughly 20M pure year, but Moratti would pay the debts off every years as gifts to the club. Next season will very much be one of transition for Inter. While they have a fun manager in Gasperini, he's not a very good one, so I think they'll be happy just to qualify for the CL next year rather than have ambitions to win the league.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

No way Inter will lose them both. The Sneijder stuff I still feel is just a load of media bs. Plus, why would Eto'o go to a shit and racist club like Anzhi after they threw banana skins at Roberto Carlos? Strange if true.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

yeah i doubt eto'o will go to russia. he would surely cop enough at inter, let alone those fuckers that threw bananas at ROBERTO. cant wait for 2018, have fun african teams.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I reckon at least one will go.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I can think of 350k reasons for Eto'o to go (per week) if the rumours are true.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I could see Eto'o leaving specially for the 300-350k a week, if Eto'o goes I think Sneijder will stay. Rumors are that Tevez will go on loan to Inter if Eto'o leaves, don't know how reliable that is though.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Dale said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDBLSUKJiDY&feature=player_embedded
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao that's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That video is fantastic, one of the best things I've seen on youtube.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri and Cesc are both pretty much gone. BBC said 27m for nasri :lmao if we get that much for the wanker i will be crying with joy. Nasri is just like Stapleton. 

SSN are reporting we are having preliminary talks with Birmingham to sign Scott Dann.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Jose Enrique due for a medical at Liverpool today.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sky Sports are onto the story, this will definitely go through.



> Reds agree Enrique deal
> Spaniard set for medical on Merseyside
> 
> Sky Sports sources understand that Liverpool have agreed a fee with Newcastle for Jose Enrique.
> 
> The 25-year-old has made it clear he does not want to extend his current contract at St James' Park, which has just one year left.
> 
> A number of clubs had been linked, but Liverpool were always reportedly in pole position and now they have made their move.
> 
> It is understood that a fee of £6million has been agreed between the two clubs and Enrique will now travel to Merseyside for a medical.
> 
> Newcastle will now be left hunting for a new left-back although they have already expressed an interest in PSV Eindhoven's Erik Pieters.


This time the fee actually is agreed.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

 hope it gets wrapped up today.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Dale said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDBLSUKJiDY&feature=player_embedded
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao awesome.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

With the money generated from Cesc and Nasri, get in Mata and Banega.

I wish. :no:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bit of a poor deal for newcastle, they bought enrique for £6.5m, he has seemingly gone up in value, but yet they only sell him for £6m


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Year left on his contract, fell out with management and obviously wanted away. They couldn't risk losing him for free. It's left us fucked for Saturday, not a single recognised left back on the books.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

yeah he might only have a year left, but villa got £16m for Young, looks like Arsenal will get around £22-25m for Nasri and they both only had a year left on their contract


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

good signing for liverpool.

As for eto going to russia, if i was him, i wouldn't because the racism from the fan. I know the money he is getting would be good but not wrth the shit playning in russia.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

plus, it's hardly like he's getting small change at inter.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

carling cup draw today.

can't wait to see who we're going to play :side:

(were playing second round)


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Once Cesc and Nasri go we will have around 80 odd million to spend. Wenger better have some replacements lined up otherwise he will face heavy backlash. 

Benzema, Mata, Cahill and Dann will all sign with Arsenal :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> yeah he might only have a year left, but villa got £16m for Young, looks like Arsenal will get around £22-25m for Nasri and they both only had a year left on their contract


It's probably bargain of the season, but Ashley just wanted rid. Can also guarantee that he'll get an International call up now, even though he'll be playing on the same level.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

apparently turan went from gala to atletico for 12 mil euro.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> Once Cesc and Nasri go we will have around 80 odd million to spend. Wenger better have some replacements lined up otherwise he will face heavy backlash.
> 
> Benzema, Mata, Cahill and Dann will all sign with Arsenal :side:


If you already have about 25 mil to spend, then why haven't you made any purchases?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> If you already have about 25 mil to spend, then why haven't you made any purchases?


We have signed Jenkinson, Gervinho, OC. We have had bids turned for jagielka and missed out on Phil Jones.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

spent more on a 17 year old from league 1 than the only good signing in gervinho :lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he's the future man.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Kiz you're forgetting the ENGLISH PLAYER TAX.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Were Arsenal in for Jones, I thought it was just us and Liverpool?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

we missed out on jones too. so did a fair few other clubs. from angola to zimbabwe.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Also, nice business from Atletico in getting Arda Turan. They should really focus on sorting out their defence tho, which is fairly gash and has been for about 5 years (since Garcia Calvo, Pablo and Perea were all playing well).


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Considering Jones met with Wenger and chose utd id say we missed out on jones.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We've called an early press conference for tomorrow. Surely this spells the end for Fabregas. As inevitable as this has been for so long now, it still feels gutting. Unbelievably good player. I honestly think people sometimes forget how good he is. I suppose that partly due to his recent form being hampered by injury, and I guess it's also just the usually cycle of fashionability within football, given that Cesc emerged so long ago now, people are far more interested in the new emerging talents. 2 years ago it was Gourcuff, and now Pastore, ect. But Cesc really is that outrageously talented. Behind Xavi and Iniesta, there's not a better midfielder in the World. He makes the game look so easy. When on form, he just walks around opposition like they're not even there. His awareness of his surroundings is out of this World. I remember watching him when he was 18/19, and the maturity of his performances was breathtaking. The maturity and ability to control top level games like that at such an age was reminiscent of Beckenbauer in World Cup 66 (not saying Cesc is as good at Der Kaiser btw).

I know most gooners don't wouldn't compare him with Henry and Bergkamp, but I honestly think he's a lot closer to those two than many would like to admit.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> We have signed Jenkinson, Gervinho, OC. We have had bids turned for jagielka and missed out on Phil Jones.


But you couldn't cough up that extra 25 mil that you have lying around on Mata?

Chamberlain for captain. It's going to be a classic battle when he meets Captain Rafael.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

imo hes no where near the status of Henry, Bergkamp or other Arsenal legends. Hes a fantastic talent though and im sorry to see him leave.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> But you couldn't cough up that extra 25 mil that you have lying around on Mata?


But if they do that how will Emmanuel Frimpong and the other youngsters get a chance to mature and show their potential?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Shepard said:


> But if they do that how will Emmanuel Frimpong and the other youngsters get a chance to mature and show their potential?


Perhaps Wenger's new strategy should be to not develop his youngsters so no one will take them.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

fabregas isn't better than sneijder, or busquets if we're talking midfielders in general, but he's probably the best midfielder in the EPL though now that essien and gerrard are always injured. not sure how you can put him alongside henry or bergkamp, how many trophies has he won exactly?

he'll be a nice addition alongside mascherano on the barcelona bench. i think wilshere will possibly be a better player than cesc in 2-3 years.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I agree Seb. Wilshire WILL be better than Fabregas.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Losing Nasri and Cesc just before the start of the new season? Fucking good work Arsene. Should have shipped them out earlier and bought the replacements in earlier in the summer.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Stop laughing at my rage, Kiz.

Bet you anything he does fuck all with the money as well. "Well errrrrrrrrr I believe errrrrrrr Aaaron and Jack will errrrrrrrrr be good enough replacements"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If wilshere will be better than cesc then that boy thiago shit's on them both.

I agree cesc will likely find his way to the bench at barca unless puyol has some more injury problems and they drop biscuits back, let's face it do they even need a fucking defence.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm going to be a biased twat and maintain the Cesc is better than those two. I know Busquets level of performance since he broke into the Barca side have been incredibly high, higher than Cesc's last season definitely. But I think if your comparing the qualities on an individual basis, then you'll have to go for Cesc. As for Sneijder, he is a player of incredible ability, no doubt, but I do feel he is getting slightly over the top praise for his past 2 seasons. I know Sneijder scored 5 goals at the World Cup, but I don't really think his performances were that great aside from the goals. I remember people were talking about him as the player of the tournament, but for me there were a few support strikers/attacking mids who had better tournaments, notably Forlan and Ozil.

And then obviously in Inter's Champions League triumph, he did make some key contributions. But similarly, I don't think he ever really dominated. I know he was never going to against Barca, but even against Chelsea, while he got an assist in the second leg, through a long ball when Chelsea were piling forward, he was generally quiet throughout both legs. Then in Serie A I don't think he's ever really been consistently great. It is hard in Serie A for a player of his position, as generally in Serie A, the technically gifted midfielders often find it easier playing deeper in midfield, and the number 10 role is better for guys that can be more of a goal threat, but Sneijder is almost hybrid of those two things.



> Wilshire WILL be better than Fabregas.


I wish I agreed with that. Wilshere is a top player in his own right, but he's all left foot and doesn't have anything near the ability to control a game like Cesc did at his age, nor the ability to play a final pass, but I'm hoping that will come. A better dribbler though.

I think the responses sum up my initial suggestion which is that people have forgotten how good Cesc is. It wasn't ages ago that most people in England though Cesc was better than Xavi. Granted they were wrong, but nevertheless. It just feels like people are a bit like 'what have you done for me lately' with regard to Cesc. He hasn't improved much at all since 07/08, when he was 20, but it is very difficult to improve when there's not much left to improve on. It may very well be that Wilshere himself doesn't improve much now from his current level, and in 4 years time people might be overwhelmingly disappointed with him, particularly from an England point of view. He'd still be a class player though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

performance > perceived talent, busquets and sneijder have both been a lot better than fabregas in the last couple of seasons (who hasn't be bad by any means). busquets is one of the most consistent players in the world and is a class above mascherano who is arguably the next best defensive midfielder/ballwinner type player in the world, and sneijder has performed in both the champions league and world cup, the pinnacles of domestic and international football.

also, if puyol starts having injury problems, they'll play mascherano at centre back. really cesc is back-up for xavi and iniesta.

as for wilshere, he's more of an iniesta type player, box to box, good dribbler who doesn't lose the ball very often, and plays an excellent short passing game. whereas fabregas is more like xavi, plays defence splitting passes, puts up a lot of assists, and often dictates the pace of games.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I can't really disagree with any of that post. However as a football fan, I reserve the right to be a biased twat 8*D


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sneijder has got to be the most overrated player of all-time. He's utter shit, he'll play the occasional killer pass and he's got a decent enough shot but most of the match he'll do nothing but lethargically stroll around the field and give the ball away nearly everytime he touches it. THe only game i've ever seen him be a consistently creative outlet was against Chelsea and every performance he's ever had since then has been completely over-hyped.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Utter shit? Holy hyperbole, Batman.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

OK Maybe he's not COMPLETE shit but there are miles better players out there, in no way, shape or form will he ever be close to Paul Scholes.

Real Madrid reject


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lol at Past UNs: Bergkamp, Adebayor, Fabregas, Pires.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i don't remember scholes ever doing anything special in the champions league or at a world cup


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What about his goal v Tunisia :side:

That said, whether or not a player does something match-winning at the highest stage shouldn't be the be all and end all of their career.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> i don't remember scholes ever doing anything special in the champions league or at a world cup


How about scoring the goal that knocked Inter out in the 98/99 Champs League QF? Yeah. That was special.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

special?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Squad is shaping up nicely and people can laugh at Henderson and Downing but we've done brilliantly for a team with no European football. I can see us lining up like this until Gerrard is fit:

*Reina

Johnson - Carragher - Agger - Enrique

Henderson - Lucas - Adam - Downing

Suarez

Carroll*​


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

MMN, considering you laughed at my comment about Spurs finishing above Liverpool; do you think that your team above is better than this one?

Gomes/Friedel

Corluka - Dawson - Gallas - Assou-Ekotto

Lennon - Modric - Huddlestone (or Diarra if that goes through) - Bale

Van der Vaart

Pavlyuchenko/Defoe/Crouch

I definitely think that the Spurs midfield gives them a greater edge.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



MMN said:


> Squad is shaping up nicely and people can laugh at Henderson and Downing but we've done brilliantly for a team with no European football. I can see us lining up like this until Gerrard is fit:
> 
> *Reina
> 
> Johnson - Carragher - Agger - Enrique
> 
> Henderson - Lucas - Adam - Downing
> 
> Suarez
> 
> Carroll*​


Kuyt wont be left out..

I think Downing was a good signing, he certainly can produce balls for Carroll with his heading threat.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

the odd great goal is hardly as good as sneijder being the key performer in taking inter to a champions league title and then dragging holland to a world cup final


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Vader13 said:


> MMN, considering you laughed at my comment about Spurs finishing above Liverpool; do you think that your team above is better than this one?
> 
> Gomes/Friedel
> 
> Corluka - Dawson - Gallas - Assou-Ekotto
> 
> Lennon - Modric - Huddlestone (or Diarra if that goes through) - Bale
> 
> Van der Vaart
> 
> Pavlyuchenko/Defoe/Crouch
> 
> I definitely think that the Spurs midfield gives them a greater edge.


Can see Modric sulking and having a poor season before leaving for Chelsea either in January or next summer. Can't see him being anywhere near as good as last season. Van Der Vaart and Lennon could go either way and generally don't have two good seasons in a row. Bale is a quality player but overrated and all their strikers are poor.

Bear in mind that we nearly caught Spurs last season after that horrific first half of the season. I'd be shocked if they finished above us.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If Downing is as good as people would like to think he is, he should have a great season considering who he'll be crossing balls into.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

liverpool are going to win the title with downing's crossing and carroll's heading


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> liverpool are going to win the title with downing's crossing and carroll's heading


Haven't seen a single Liverpool fan on here say we'll even challenge for the title. I've said many times I expect 4th or 5th. So give it a rest.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

IT'S OUR YEAR!~


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

sorry that my only liverpool-related post in this whole thread struck a nerve


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> IT'S OUR YEAR!~






Seb said:


> sorry that my only liverpool-related post in this whole thread struck a nerve


Just irritates me that people always say this stuff about Liverpool fans even though it's not true.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well you guys did do the whole it's our year thing ahead of the 09/10 season and you finished 7th, so you can't really blame us.

I'm sure us gooners will get the 'finished 4th in a two horse race' for a long while now too.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> Well you guys did do the whole it's our year thing ahead of the 09/10 season and you finished 7th, so you can't really blame us.


It was crazy to expect us to challenge again after we finished 4 points off 1st....


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> the odd great goal is hardly as good as sneijder being the key performer in taking inter to a champions league title and then dragging holland to a world cup final


He hardly took Inter to the Champions League by himself. Eto'o and Milito both were just as key if not more so, aswell as the monsterous Samuel and Lucio at the back and Cesar in goals.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i was only poking fun at kenny's signings

also, i expect the top 4 to be the same this year, but with city 2nd and chelsea 3rd. man utd to win the league, they'll walk it if they get sneijder.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> It was crazy to expect us to challenge again after we finished 4 points off 1st....


But the year you claimed was your's you finished 24 points off. Making the prior claims of said year very very funny.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Renegade™;10123850 said:


> He hardly took Inter to the Champions League by himself. Eto'o and Milito both were just as key if not more so, aswell as the monsterous Samuel and Lucio at the back and Cesar in goals.


i didn't say he took them to the champions league by himself, i said he was a key performer. and he was their best player that year. he could easily have won the balon d'or last year.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










I wonder if that's the smile he picked up from Pardew.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> But the year you claimed was your's you finished 24 points off. Making the prior claims of said year very very funny.


Oh boy, remember KME and Ste? Fuck they were convinced they were gonna win the league, they had the best spine in the world in their side, and Fergie feared Rafa. :lmao.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> i didn't say he took them to the champions league by himself, i said he was a key performer. and he was their best player that year. he could easily have won the balon d'or last year.


he would have done if they would have used the same method they used the year before

http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog...won-2010-Ballon-d-Or-under-old?urn=sow-306318


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

KME was a good poster, most of this thread was terrible when he was around though.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Oldie but a goodie, I keep going back to watch this.






"We've got the best players in the Premier League here at Man City... and Craig Bellamy!"


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> he would have done if they would have used the same method they used the year before
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/soccer/blog...won-2010-Ballon-d-Or-under-old?urn=sow-306318


i'm not really sure how it works but obviously the ballon d'or is the world player of the year award now, and imo the best 3 players in 2010 were xavi, sneijder, messi (in that order). messi deserves it this year though and will win it again.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

KME was alright in his defence. I suppose any supporter is liable to get overexcited by their team from time to time, but he did rate Finnan too much. Ste on the otherhand had some pretty lolsome opinions, and was very blinkered when discussing Liverpool but was a nice guy and a proper scouse lad. Mickey James is Hot or whatever his name was, was the worst Liverpool fan. And the overall worst regular poster here from back in the day was POD. That guy was literally a moron.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Oldie but a goodie, I keep going back to watch this.
> 
> "We've got the best players in the Premier League here at Man City... and Craig Bellamy!"


what's funnier is that craig bellamy was their best player that season, whilst robinho, adebayor et'al were terrible.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> KME was alright in his defence. I suppose any supporter is liable to get overexcited by their team from time to time, but he did rate Finnan too much. Ste on the otherhand had some pretty lolsome opinions, and was very blinkered when discussing Liverpool but was a nice guy and a proper scouse lad. Mickey James is Hot or whatever his name was, was the worst Liverpool fan. And the overall worst regular poster here from back in the day was POD. That guy was literally a moron.


My favourite part was when KME, Ste and even Role Model said Finnan was better than Wes Brown. :lmao.

I miss ManUtdFan tbf, he'd wind them up so well and they'd take the bait brilliantly.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

By the way, thought you all should know that in my search for a world class defender to add to my cute little 3-star Barnet squad, I have signed 










THE MAN.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*






Somebody really should be bidding this man. Why the hell are the germans so fucking underrated? Ozil cost something like 14 mill and i cant imagine gotze costing much more. Insane value for such pure talent


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ozil was in the final year of his contract though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> http://yfrog.com/h4ewpdp :lmao


Don't know whether to laugh or cry :lmao



Bananas said:


> We've called an early press conference for tomorrow. Surely this spells the end for Fabregas. As inevitable as this has been for so long now, it still feels gutting. Unbelievably good player. I honestly think people sometimes forget how good he is. I suppose that partly due to his recent form being hampered by injury, and I guess it's also just the usually cycle of fashionability within football, given that Cesc emerged so long ago now, people are far more interested in the new emerging talents. 2 years ago it was Gourcuff, and now Pastore, ect. But Cesc really is that outrageously talented. Behind Xavi and Iniesta, there's not a better midfielder in the World. He makes the game look so easy. When on form, he just walks around opposition like they're not even there. His awareness of his surroundings is out of this World. I remember watching him when he was 18/19, and the maturity of his performances was breathtaking. The maturity and ability to control top level games like that at such an age was reminiscent of Beckenbauer in World Cup 66 (not saying Cesc is as good at Der Kaiser btw).
> 
> I know most gooners don't wouldn't compare him with Henry and Bergkamp, but I honestly think he's a lot closer to those two than many would like to admit.





Bananas said:


> I'm going to be a biased twat and maintain the Cesc is better than those two. I know Busquets level of performance since he broke into the Barca side have been incredibly high, higher than Cesc's last season definitely. But I think if your comparing the qualities on an individual basis, then you'll have to go for Cesc. As for Sneijder, he is a player of incredible ability, no doubt, but I do feel he is getting slightly over the top praise for his past 2 seasons. I know Sneijder scored 5 goals at the World Cup, but I don't really think his performances were that great aside from the goals. I remember people were talking about him as the player of the tournament, but for me there were a few support strikers/attacking mids who had better tournaments, notably Forlan and Ozil.
> 
> And then obviously in Inter's Champions League triumph, he did make some key contributions. But similarly, I don't think he ever really dominated. I know he was never going to against Barca, but even against Chelsea, while he got an assist in the second leg, through a long ball when Chelsea were piling forward, he was generally quiet throughout both legs. Then in Serie A I don't think he's ever really been consistently great. It is hard in Serie A for a player of his position, as generally in Serie A, the technically gifted midfielders often find it easier playing deeper in midfield, and the number 10 role is better for guys that can be more of a goal threat, but Sneijder is almost hybrid of those two things.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I agreed with that. Wilshere is a top player in his own right, but he's all left foot and doesn't have anything near the ability to control a game like Cesc did at his age, nor the ability to play a final pass, but I'm hoping that will come. A better dribbler though.
> 
> I think the responses sum up my initial suggestion which is that people have forgotten how good Cesc is. It wasn't ages ago that most people in England though Cesc was better than Xavi. Granted they were wrong, but nevertheless. It just feels like people are a bit like 'what have you done for me lately' with regard to Cesc. He hasn't improved much at all since 07/08, when he was 20, but it is very difficult to improve when there's not much left to improve on. It may very well be that Wilshere himself doesn't improve much now from his current level, and in 4 years time people might be overwhelmingly disappointed with him, particularly from an England point of view. He'd still be a class player though.


Couldn't agree more. Such an amazing player and he isn't miles away from Henry or Bergkamp in terms of pure talent but he will never reach the legendary status of those two, obviously with him leaving now. His talent should not be judged on how many trophies he has won at all.

Will probably do a write up when the deal is confirmed.


I'm optimistic about Wenger getting quality replacements in, he said without those two we have no big players so he knows we have to sign some more top talent. 27 million up front is a joke, although you do understand why Barca are doing it.

UEFA should have stepped in last year when the tapping up was unacceptable, if it was Arsenal doing this to a Barcelona player we would have heard about it ages ago.

Nasri is making me rage, and he will get crucified by the fans next season, he's the type of player to kiss the Citeh badge in front of our fans. 25 million makes up for it though and recoups some of the money lost on the Cesc deal.

If we sell Cesc and Nasri and sign Scott Dann, I will riot. If we don't get replacements there could well be some protests outside the Ems.

Crucial three weeks ahead.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I remember growing up, all I ever heard about Spanish football from my dad was how good they were in the early 90's. Players like Koeman were ones who my dad idolised; but these days he can't stand the sight of half the players. Whilst they have brilliance in the form of Messi, Iniesta and Xavi, they have some truly repulsing players and even some of the aforementioned are arrogant in their own right (Xavi continually talking about Cesc, even though he tried back-tracking numerous times).

I can't see it happening at all, at least not on a long-term basis but I really hope someone knocks them off their perch - it'll probably have to be Madrid in La Liga but I'd love it if we (United) beat them a couple of times, can't see it but it'd be a great feeling. The only thing better than seeing that though would be watching Arsenal beat them in the Final after the shit that went down last season. I'd say Chelsea too but I don't actual like them, whereas I don't mind Arsenal at all.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal/Barca in the CL final and us winning is the ULTIMATE dream, and I think a lot of fans would love to see it. Obviously extremely unlikely but would be an absolutely historic and memorable night. Can't wait for anyone to beat them to any trophy, words can't describe my hatred for the club.

Wenger says Cesc situation will be resolved very quickly and more or less re-affirmed he will go by the weekend. Spoke on Nasri but just said the situation is stable and he wants to get everything sorted by the season starts, ideally.

Balague confirms Liverpool have NOT approached Real Madrid for Higuain :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

good work by Arsene to sell off Cesc and Nasri RIGHT before the season starts.

He tip-toed all summer with his quotes regarding both them. Should have held a firm ultimatum. Buy by July 31st, or fuck off. 

Now, no preseason to accumulate the replacements. Assuming the replacements are even of starting-quality. What a mess. The early fixtures do us no favors. Newcastle, Liverpool, Man United, Udinese .... this could be an unforgiving August.

Maybe I'm a bit too pessimistic.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> I'm optimistic about Wenger getting quality replacements in, he said without those two *we have no big players* so he knows we have to sign some more top talent.


Wenger said that! Poor RVP.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Suq Madiq said:


> good work by Arsene to sell off Cesc and Nasri RIGHT before the season starts.
> 
> He tip-toed all summer with his quotes regarding both them. Should have held a firm ultimatum. Buy by July 31st, or fuck off.
> 
> Now, no preseason to accumulate the replacements. Assuming the replacements are even of starting-quality. What a mess. The early fixtures do us no favors. Newcastle, Liverpool, Man United, Udinese .... this could be an unforgiving August.
> 
> Maybe I'm a bit too pessimistic.


Pretty much how I feel. Wenger has royally fucked up, yet again!


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If you want to blame someone for the Nasri debacle blame his cock of an agent and nasri himself they have been stalling all summer. The Cesc situation is simple we wanted more money which we have now got. No point judging Wenger untill the transfer window is shut.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I can judge as soon as the matches start.

By August 31, we could be out of the CL, and already back points. 

Truthfully, I got us down with 0 wins, 1 draw (NUFC), and 2 losses (United, LFC). Pessimism is running rampant today for me.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I've got us down for a loss on the opening day as well.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

People can't complain about the Cesc deal. Are you actually trying to criticise Wenger for refusing to take 26 million with no future add-ons etc? We didn't know how much they would be able to pay or if they would up their offer, they didn't so we are resolving it.

I would have taken 20 million for Nasri straight away so I do feel your pain on that, even if Nasri and his cunt agent were being pricks.

Obviously we can't sign anyone who has the quality of Cesc, but if we manage to find someone who is more consistent than Nasri and less injury prone than Cesc then I would consider them slight improvements, Cesc is always going to be ravaged by injuries in England, and Nasri was piss poor from February.

Of course ideally you want players in as soon as possible and I admire Liverpool for doing that, it's invaluable. BUT, we have a quality team already and I fully believe this team can get us through August with 9 points and get us into the CL. 

If Wenger gets players in early and can adapt to the team throughout August and early September then we have a great chance of kicking on.

It's hard to be optimistic in this situation, but we won't have the Cesc saga over our heads 24/7 and that is a big burden off of the team. Newcastle away is the PERFECT fixture to start off our season to show we mean business.
and get that result last season off our minds. We have to scout deals first before going mad, we don't have unlimited funds so people can't really complain there. Wenger KNOWS Cesc is a world class player and is very important to the team so I would be very surprised if a top, top player wasn't coming in within the next two weeks.

This happens every season - "Arsenal will be out of the top 4, this will be a disastrous season" - a month into the league we are above our top 4 rivals and competing for 1st, we've seen it all before.

Keep the faith. AFC.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Our team without Cesc and Nasri should still be beating Newcastle and can beat Liverpool. A draw at utd can be achieved as well. No way are we going out of the CL either.

Thankyou Stringer. Everyone thinking its doomsday at Arsenal are probably the same people who thought the exact same thing when vieira, henry, adebayor etc left.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

So will neither Fabregas or Nasri be playing? Who else is out?

If they're out you'll be lucky to get a draw, and yes I'm serious.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ugh, the Nasri is a necessity is making me feel sick. 

Not sure who is playing, a lot picked up niggles but I'm not sure who will be fit or not. I wouldn't be too confident if I were a Newcastle fan either, they don't seem to be in great shape.

RANT - Over the past few days on various forums and even some of the people I know who "support" Arsenal have said they are giving up on the club and that they can't be bothered. To be quite frank, I don't have any time for these so called "supporters" who turn their back on the club when they aren't winning trophies. First and foremost you suppport the CLUB, you shouldn't be following the club just to see trophies IMO and if you are having a dry patch don't stop supporting the club because you aren't winning every week. These so called supporters are quite simply a disgrace to the club and are an EMBARASSMENT. Every one was wearing their Arsenal shirts proud when we beat Barcelona, but everyone went quiet after the last quarter of the season, much alike Liverpool fans who I hadn't heard off for a year until they beat United 3-1 and the shirts were back out again. They really need to take a look at themselves then look at fans who support temas in lower divisions and see what they are winning. I don't expect them to have the same devotion but when we are consistently successful in the Premier League which is more than most fans can even wish for, don't turn your back on the club.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Balague confirms Liverpool have NOT approached Real Madrid for Higuain :lmao


We were linked to Higuain 

Also Nasri & Cesc out against Udinese? Arsenal should still win but it just makes it 10x harder and Udinese if they come out to win could knock you guys out. It's not doomsday for Arsenal by any means but lets face it you guys just made it into the champions league Draw last season because Spurs & Liverpool had dropped to far behind to catch up. Had they not been so far behind it could have ended much worse. Now your losing too of your best players so close to the start of the season and chances of getting someone of good quality to replace them is gonna be tough.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

No Fabregas, maybe no Nasri, isn't Wilshere injured? I'm feeling quite confident about my Newcastle 2-1 Arsenal prediction.

Squidward to rip Arsenal a new arsehole 8*D.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Not sure who is playing, a lot picked up niggles but I'm not sure who will be fit or not. I wouldn't be too confident if I were a Newcastle fan either, they don't seem to be in great shape.


I wouldn't say we're in bad shape. Assuming we'll be going 1 up front, the only problem is the lack of a left back. The midfield has to potential to be really strong, loads of options too.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm not giving up on the club. I'm just sick and tired of seeing all of our best players fuck off. Then Wenger says "Errr this is not a problem, we have young players to replace them". Which is true, but then after they come good they go as well. You do have to wonder why we can't keep hold of our top players. I'm pretty sure if RVP wasn't so injury prone he would have been sold by now.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd still fancy Ramsey, Walcott, Gervinho and Arshavin (presuming they're not injured) to do well against Newcastle's defence. If van Persie is actually fit then I'd almost instantly favour Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

@Martin - wasn't a hit at you or Mikey btw.

We NEED a balance between experience and youth, I've said this for nigh on 5 years, we had a nice blend in 07/08 and were really, really unlucky to not win anything that year. We buy a young player develop them then sell them because there aren't other top players there alongside them or have been before to win the club trophies. Really could see van Persie leaving next summer, he will be 29 and is yet to win anything really, and a player of his quality deserves to have won everything really, and he will be going into the last year of his contract.

I favour us to beat Newcastle, we just have too much for them in all honesty, and we usually start the season well, Koscielny and Djourou have a full season behind them and Wilshere is first team.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Why are people overrating Nasri? if he leaves its not a massive loss. He's had one very good HALF a season. Arshavin, Gervinho and Theo are more than enough cover at the moment.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> Why are people overrating Nasri? if he leaves its not a massive loss. He's had one very good HALF a season. Arshavin, Gervinho and Theo are more than enough cover at the moment.


And for Half a season he was a clear vital asset who helped you be where you was. Had he not been there you may not have finished so high. Yes he had a bad second half but it's clear he is a good player to hold onto. Plus he's on 24. Still hasn't properly reached his peak yet and has a decent amount of Experience on his back.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He scored 10 goals and got 1 assist. He maybe won us 2 games? with his goals, yes he was a vital part of the squad but i can still see us coming 4th if he did not have that stand out first half of the season. 

He is a brilliant player and is still young but whether he stays or goes will not determine if we stay in the top 4 or fall out of it this year.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Ugh, the Nasri is a necessity is making me feel sick.
> 
> Not sure who is playing, a lot picked up niggles but I'm not sure who will be fit or not. I wouldn't be too confident if I were a Newcastle fan either, they don't seem to be in great shape.
> 
> RANT - Over the past few days on various forums and even some of the people I know who "support" Arsenal have said they are giving up on the club and that they can't be bothered. To be quite frank, I don't have any time for these so called "supporters" who turn their back on the club when they aren't winning trophies. First and foremost you suppport the CLUB, you shouldn't be following the club just to see trophies IMO and if you are having a dry patch don't stop supporting the club because you aren't winning every week. These so called supporters are quite simply a disgrace to the club and are an EMBARASSMENT. Every one was wearing their Arsenal shirts proud when we beat Barcelona, but everyone went quiet after the last quarter of the season, much alike Liverpool fans who I hadn't heard off for a year until they beat United 3-1 and the shirts were back out again. They really need to take a look at themselves then look at fans who support temas in lower divisions and see what they are winning. I don't expect them to have the same devotion but when we are consistently successful in the Premier League which is more than most fans can even wish for, don't turn your back on the club.


(Y). Being down at FC United the last couple of seasons has really opened my eyes to football as a whole, they will win nothing of major note in their lifetime most likely but they have perhaps the best support in England for their division and numbers. Me and many mates have made the transition into supporting FC and refusing to finance the Glazers anymore, and bar United aways I do not miss what Old Trafford and MUFC for the majority has become: commercialism.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Agreed. To counter chain's point, if he had not played the 2nd half of the season we may not have been so horrendous in some games. It's clear he slows our attacks down a lot and we don't have a cutting edge with him in the team. His vision is poor and he just doesn't fit into our team.

As I have said before if used efficiently at United he would be scary.

For Cesc, when he is fully fit he is easily the best player in the EPL for me, but how many games is he actually fully fit for? When we play him when he is unfit it usually ends in disappointment and a lost game. I hope we have a season like we did in 07/08 where we came back from Henry's departure and had a fantastic season playing wise. Cesc has an authority on the pitch and we pass to him far too often, hopefully with him out of the equation we may be a little more creative.

I'm not discounting the disadvantages of them leaving but I'm just pointing out it's certainlt not doomsday.


EDIT: To Segunda, this made me a fan of FCUM:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I went to the FC United game vs. Rochdale in the FA Cup, good set of fans. My mate and his family are FC converts and asked me to go along to see what it is like. It'll be impossible to make me support any team other than United and I don't really care for the whole Glazer thing. I know that it is a very naive way of thinking but considering we have this huge debt, how is it supposed to hinder us? There's obviously a plan that can pay it off, considering we make a ton per year. If the debt was required right now then we'd obviously be fucked but I must be incredibly stupid as I cannot see how the Glazer's have done anything bad to this club. The fact we have a gigantic debt is awful but it isn't effecting the club at all, at least it hasn't yet - I've never got where the hate came from. Prices went up, prices always go up - they do so for every club pretty much.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They priced local fans out of the ground, have invested very little of their own money and borrowed money from our own club to pay off their own personal debts not attributed to the club. If we didn't have Ferguson we'd have struggled to achieve half of the success we've had since they came in. They only saw us for profit and have placed the club in an unsecure financial position it never was in before they purchased us, they did this because they want to make a killing off of our club and in the process tried to cash in on the Munich Anniversary as well as trying to make the Club a brand devoid of passion and atmosphere. If ever they have to sell us they'll sell us to the highest bidder with no regard for how these new owners would treat the club, when you get businessman who have no attachment to clubs running them and then selling them you often get clubs running into financial troubles as businessmen try and spend beyond the club's means to make a new footballing monopoly before simply cutting their losses when it goes tits up.

FWIW United will always be my first team, FC can never truly recreate the emotions I've had at numerous home and away United games. However I wish FC all the best in sticking it to modern football and will continue to attend games due to their cheap pricing, impeccable atmosphere (Evo really needs to watch FC if he's impressed by Stoke fans) and general running of the club. 

The Glazers really haven't beneffited United at all bar increasing some forms of revenue. They didn't buy us the league, didn't coach the team or perform on the pitch and have only done their best to hinder our long term future by levying us with mounting debt that they will sooner add to so long as they can clear their own neck. They don't care for United in any capacity bar money, if they could sell us to someone who would drive the club under for immense profit they would because they have no affiliation to United and what it means to Manchester.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

United are under a very real threat. Just look at Liverpool and the enormity of that club and see what nearly happened to them. One bad season and things could turn sour.

I would be afraid.


Guardian reports we will sell Cesc and Nasri and buy Mata and Jadson. Pretty much every outlet reporting we are in talks with Shakhtar over Jadson. Not seen much of him really, can't see him being anywhere near Cesc.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Liverpool's problems came when they were the 3rd/4th best team in England for a long time though. For the foreseeable future I can't see United not being one of the top 3 biggest teams in the world. I'm not certain when the debt is up, I have 2017 in my head for some reason, but I cannot see United fucking up before then enough to create a serious issue. I'm fairly clueless to how the financial system works though so go easy on some of these views if there's something obvious I'm missing.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Type in 'AndersRed blog' on google. Guy has done analysis for numerous financial reports etc and takes the time to break it into layman's terms so even the most noobish guy can understand the financial jargon.

http://andersred.blogspot.com/. There ya go.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Good reads.

Willian, Valbuena and Hazard heavily linked as well. We need 3 of them 5 really, plus another centre back or two.


lolol - listening to talksport and the guy said Arsenal haven't shown a bit of class in the cesc saga. clueless.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They're just trying to antagonise Arsenal fans into texting/calling in which equals £££ for them.

I'd love to be a host on those types of shows.

''So, Liverpool fans, is it going to be your year this season or will you be in 8th position in mid-December? Text in, let us know.''


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Talksport does that, though. And I love them for it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> We were linked to Higuain


Yeah, didn't know that either. Either way, common sense would dictate that it's a stupid rumour considering we've been buying players like Downing who will suit playing with Carroll, so we're not going to go out and spend a whole lot on another striker.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Stringer just attempting to be funny digging up stupid rumours which everyone knows has no validity. 

Haven't seen much of Jadson, but some people are talking him up on facebook.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

All of the rumours for us are now with Cahill, having locked up Enrique. I'd be stoked if we got him. Cahill/Agger (and Cahill/Carra for when Agger inevitably gets injured) is a great looking central pairing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I think it's more likely the Dann rumour from what I've seen/heard

btw what's with this past UN stuff?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

idk they added it to the profiles.

Dann wouldn't be a bad pickup, because he'd give us some good heading ability at the back (though Agger isn't too shabby), but I do prefer Cahill. He's quicker, also a very good header of the ball, and is more of an attacking threat from set plays. A fit Agger, Carroll and Cahill all in the box to a ball sent in from Downing, Adam or SUAREZ would be great to see.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Jadson not really a like for like replacement for Fab, but for the quoted 12mill, it's a good deal for an above-average player.

Cahill is better, but Dann would be a quality signing for Arsenal. Birmingham wouldn't have gone down if he stayed fully fit last year.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Not in my profile. 

I think whoever we're getting will be wrapped up soon.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That's because they were never added into your profile after they were changed, I'd assume.

Bolton want Ngog, so we should try to negotiate with them for Cahill quickly. I'd also like us to get Park Chu-Young in there while that's going on so that we have a striker on the bench to replace Ngog immediately. It'd be nice if Poulsen just fucked off too. Watching him on the ball is like watching a game in slow motion, until someone charges up and takes it off him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

straight swap n'gog for cahill :side:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

TBF, N'Gog has the raw attributes to become a half-decent player. Coyle and the Bolton coaching staff have a pretty good track-record at doing this, so I can understand them being interested in him.

I'm fairly certain Cahill also has a get-out clause in his contract. Would L'pool chairman sanction any more signings of 10mill+ considering what they've spent already?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i'd imagine he'd want us to offload some more deadwood aswell


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Still don't rate Cahill that much, he's average tbf. Could improve at a bigger club but I dunno. 

Is the Jose Enrique deal confirmed yet?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Pretty much yeah. He was photo'd with a medical.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



King Kenny said:


> straight swap n'gog for cahill :side:


Sure. :side:



Muerte al fascismo said:


> TBF, N'Gog has the raw attributes to become a half-decent player. Coyle and the Bolton coaching staff have a pretty good track-record at doing this, so I can understand them being interested in him.
> 
> I'm fairly certain Cahill also has a get-out clause in his contract. Would L'pool chairman sanction any more signings of 10mill+ considering what they've spent already?


I don't think he does, because Coyle has said they haven't received an offer to consider. Plus I've never heard of him having a buyout clause.

Gerrard has come out and said he thinks we're getting a few more players (before the Enrique deal), plus Kenny has hinted that we want more, so I'd imagine we'd be willing to spend about 20 mil all up to get another CB and striker in, while also offloading some more deadwood.



Renegade™ said:


> Still don't rate Cahill that much, he's average tbf. Could improve at a bigger club but I dunno.
> 
> Is the Jose Enrique deal confirmed yet?


Price agreed, photos and video of medical up, but deal not completed yet. I imagine it will be tonight and that he'll be on the bench against Sunderland.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I share the same sentiment as Vader. I want somebody to beat Barca badly. The whole attitude the team showed in the Cesc saga (bar Messi) has been pathetic and cheap. They play amazing football, but beyond the pitch, I guess nobody has anything else to do.

In the league, Real has the potential to beat Barca, but it's going to be mighty difficult. It's Champions League where beating Barca might be impossible, unless Real come into play again. I'd love for any team to knock Barca out of the CL, whether ManU, Arsenal... Whoever. Especially Arsenal, after what went on last season and not to ignore out constant losses to Barca over the years at the CL.

I think it's about time Cesc left. He is the best midfield player in the world after Xavi and Iniesta, so Barca would be more lethal than ever with Fabregas and Sanchez, as their latest acquisitions. The funniest part would be us meeting Barca and knocking them out in the CL! Imagine how Cesc would feel... 

For Nasri, he was sensational in the first half of the season and clearly our best player, so it would be a huge loss for us. Nonetheless, if somebody is willing to pay 25 million, then I'd just take it.

Nothing has happened with Cesc and Nasri for us. That's a fact. Maybe with newer players in, we might again win something. The last thing I'd want to hear is Wenger saying again, "We couldn't find any replacements..." Arsenal FC has turned out to be a joke lately, and it's time, we straightened up and do what is needed to be done.

If I were Arsene, I'd go for a double swoop for Mata and Banega. It would be expensive but from the sales from Cesc and Nasri, we can get them. Defensively, Cahill sounds the best bet. The positive aspect with Banega is that he can play as a DM too, and Arshavin can play the Cesc's role too, so it's a win-win.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

To be fair, Pique also tried to sidestep all the Cesc thing and said it was up to the clubs iirc, showing respect to Arsenal.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Yeah, true. I remember reading that interview.

I'm hoping Cesc doesn't turn into the tapping whore when the kids we signed from Barca come off age.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Banega isn't a ball winning DM tho, far from it, and he's a problem character, there's no way I'd want him at Utd. Good player and suits Valencia well but I think he'd struggle to adapt in England and as I mentioned he's a dickhead too. There have been plenty of midfielders who would've been good fits for Arsenal like Toulalan, Makoun, Vidal who have been overlooked down the years that would be closer to what they needed.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



King Kenny said:


> Stringer just attempting to be funny digging up stupid rumours which everyone knows has no validity.
> 
> Haven't seen much of Jadson, but some people are talking him up on facebook.












Oh Kenny... fpalm



BkB Hulk said:


> idk they added it to the profiles.
> 
> Dann wouldn't be a bad pickup, because he'd give us some good heading ability at the back (though Agger isn't too shabby), but I do prefer Cahill. He's quicker, also a very good header of the ball, and is more of an attacking threat from set plays. A fit Agger, Carroll and Cahill all in the box to a ball sent in from Downing, Adam or SUAREZ would be great to see.


Dann is injury prone too, had surgery on his hamstring. 


Feel like smacking some bitches up cause we didn't get Vidal. Toulalan wanted money. Not much else to go for now. Arsene should have bought earlier regardless of the Cesc and Nasri things, we need additions too.



HEADLINES FOR ARSENE PRESS CONFERENCE

** Wilshere, Diaby out for Newcastle

** Vermaelen, Walcott back in squad

** Van Persie faces fitness test

** Wenger says Oxlade-Chamberlain is "exceptional talent"

** Boss - Speculation has not affected squad

** Van Persie will be captain tomorrow

** Boss - Miyaichi can have a big impact this season

** But Ryo will not play against Newcastle, Udinese


Nasri and Cesc not in squad. Bye bye.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Jadson .... who?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

So, is Cesc leaving or not? My God, what a terrible saga! DM reporting: Arsene said that nobody is leaving. :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he also said we don't need another defender.

he's a crazy old man at this point. not sure what's going on in his head, right now.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah. Ryo, Vermaelan, and Ramsey are new signings for him. And, we have Squilacci, so why buy any other defender. Right.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

_'One of happiest days of my life'
12th Aug 2011 - Latest News

Jose Enrique admits signing for Liverpool is one of the 'happiest days' of his life - and has immediately set his sights on helping bring silverware back to Anfield.










The Spain full-back completed his transfer from Newcastle United on Friday to become the Reds' fifth major signing of a busy summer.

Enrique is already itching to don the red jersey for the first time and is aiming to play his part in helping Liverpool mount a strong challenge for the game's top honours.

He told Liverpoolfc.tv: "This is one of the happiest days of my life. I have come to one of the biggest clubs not just in England, but in the world. I am really, really happy.

"They have won a lot of things including the Champions League. They have amazing players and I hope to win things here.

"Of course I am looking forward to playing in front of the Kop. Everybody speaks about the fans here and they are amazing. I am looking forward to it. I hope it will be this weekend, but if not I can wait."

He added: "Damien Comolli told me it is an amazing club. In Spain there is a saying, 'When the train comes in, you have to take it.' This is the first time a big club has come in for me and I had to take it (the opportunity). I am really happy."

Enrique joins Jordan Henderson, Charlie Adam, Alexander Doni and Stewart Downing in moving to Anfield this summer.

The 25-year-old admits he's excited by Liverpool's transfer business and believes they can help him quench his thirst for trophies.

He said: "I am excited by the new signings - it shows Liverpool's ambition.

"They spent a lot of money in January on Andy (Carroll) and Luis Suarez, and this summer they've spent a lot of money on other players.

"You can see they have big ambitions and that's why I came here - because I want to win things and I think I can do that here."

Enrique joins Liverpool a little more than 24 hours ahead of their Barclays Premier League season opener against Sunderland.

However, with a full pre-season under his belt at Newcastle, the defender is ready to be called upon whenever Kenny Dalglish sees fit.

"If the manager needs me, I am ready to play," said Enrique. "I have already played for Newcastle in pre-season, not every game but two or three games and I am fit and if the manager needs me, I am ready to play.

"My ambition is win everything with Liverpool. This year we won't play in the Champions League, so the most important thing is to try and win the league."

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/one-of-happiest-days-of-my-life_


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What a bellend.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Jadson would be a good signing for the reported fee of 12M. If he doesn't get a work permit I will seriously do my nut. Brad Guzan was given a work permit on the basis of being an exceptional talent, so if Jadson doesn't qualify then it will defy logic.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> What a bellend.


don't be jelly


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Random news from the BBC:




> Nottingham Forest have completed the signing of Matt Derbyshire from Greek side Olympiakos.
> 
> Derbyshire, 25, spent last season on loan with Premier League side Birmingham City.
> 
> No permanent deal was done and the former Blackburn Rovers forward has now joined Forest on a three-year deal.
> 
> "Forest is a progressing club that's on the way up and it's important for me that I start playing football again," said Derbyshire.
> 
> "Playing for Olympiakos was a different experience and I got to play Champions League football. I think I learned a great deal and now I'm keen to put that to good effect with Forest.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14478331.stm



> Norwich have made a reported £800,000 bid for Liverpool's Daniel Ayala.
> 
> The Anfield club signed the 20-year-old defender from Sevilla in 2007 but the Spain Under-21 international has failed to establish himself in the first team.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14503592.stm

Derbyshire had a decent hype about him a few years ago, maybe he can help Forest to the Premiership again.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wenger is a blessing for Arsenal and also at the same time the reason why Arsenal hasn't won shit for years, and probably won't for a while. It's nice to put faith in young players, but too much won't work. Who will be the left back now? Gibbs? :side: And if Gibbs get injured? Traore?! Arsenal could have used Given, at least for a year. Arsenal can definitely use a new left back, and perhaps CB. Squillaci isn't good enough.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The centre back quote was taken out of context apparently, he looks desperate to get a new one, he said they NEEDED a centre back and already bid for Jagielka and there is strong inteest in Dann.


http://blog.emiratesstadium.info/archives/13672

What a train wreck of a situation. Farca.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

cesc gone for 31 mil, plus add ons i assume. will sign a 5 year deal tomorrow/later today, idk the timezones.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Not on fcbarcelona.cat yet, the strong rumour is they will announce it on monday after they (hopefully for them) celebrate winning the supercopa.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

@stringer - i know it's a joke. not very effective when it's that obvious


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I know Arsenal was holding out for a worthy offer for Cesc (and rightfully so), but I'm not sure there could be a worse time for them than this. One day before the start of the season + they've already got a few injuries too. It'll be interesting to see how they deal with it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

have they gone yet?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

£31 million? Very low for a player like Fabregas but he wants out so Arsenal didn't have much of a choice.

How much will they get for Nasri, £22-23 million? I was listening to the radio last night and Phillipe Auclair said there is no way he is worth that much and Wenger thinks that too. So, City are probably getting swindled.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

the only positivea i see out of nasri are that he is young and will hopefully replace one of barry or milner.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri going for 25 million. Brings some happiness to me.

Barcelona want to announce the signing of Cesc today, just on SSN.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

in other news, it looks like n'gog isn't going to bolton now with the arrival of tuncay +

"The only one going out is Daniel Ayala to Norwich. I don’t know were David Ngog link has come from." (Dalglish)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Why is N'Gog still there?

BALAGUE: "Interesting: Arsenal hanging on for a deal. Im afraid the cellebrations from Barcelona were premature and that must have hurt Arsenal board" 

Not surprised, Barca being pricks again delaying the deal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> the only positivea i see out of nasri are that he is young and will hopefully replace one of barry or milner.


Samir Nasri - The next Gareth Barry.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I thought at first we were using him towards a Cahill deal, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



King Kenny said:


> in other news, it looks like n'gog isn't going to bolton now with the arrival of tuncay +
> 
> "The only one going out is Daniel Ayala to Norwich. I don’t know were David Ngog link has come from." (Dalglish)


800K is a good fee for Ayala


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Samir Nasri - The next Gareth Barry.


gonna get some english caps under his belt


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I think he'll do well at Norwich. He just wasn't good enough for Liverpool.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I get the feeling Bolton don't want to do a player swap plus money. Don't blame them either with the players being reported to be in the swap deal for either us or Liverpool.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> I get the feeling Bolton don't want to do a player swap plus money. Don't blame them either with the players being reported to be in the swap deal for either us or Liverpool.


who were you offering in that deal?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lansbury was one of the players.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm hoping SHANE LONG comes on for West Brom and score the winner against Manchester United. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lansbury would have been a good deal for Bolton, quality player. We wanted to pay like 10 million and some poorer players, can't recall which individuals but not many of them seemed to have big futures here.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

"Newcastle United can today confirm that Xisco has joined Deportivo La Coruna on a season long loan deal.

The Spanish Striker arrived at St James' Park in September 2008 from Depor, and scored on his league debut against Hull City, but has since just made 11 appearances for the Magpies."

What an oxygen thief this guy is. Once feigned an injury so he didn't have to play for us. Nah it's alright, the club's just paying your obscenely massive wages to sit on your arse. Nice one Dennis wise, you clown.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

This is a circus.

Sky Sources saying Cesc ISN'T on his way to Barcelona, Guardiola saying he is distracting the players and he wants them to focus on the super cup game with Real Madrid. We may just have to carry on with transfers until the deal is done, looks like he is going but there are so many twists and turns you don't know what will happen. Valdes being a dick really.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Puyol and Pique are making it official on twitter lolz.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

wait, how much did he go for? in total?


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barcelon: We hope to announce the signing of Cesc Fabregas in the next few hours
Arsenal: Deal for Fabregas yet to be agreed
Sky Sources: Pep tells Cesc Fabregas to stay in England until after Sunady's Super Cup

That's the latest breaking news on SSN.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barca are cunts. My respect for them isn't just decreasing, I just don't respect them at all.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Did Dennis Wise contribute anything positive up at Newcastle?

@ Stringer - exactly the same. I was like that with Madrid but at least they paid a fee which reflected Ronaldo's talents, not some piss poor offer that isn't near what Cesc is worth.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Vader13 said:


> Did Dennis Wise contribute anything positive up at Newcastle?


Has he contributed anything positive anywhere?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Like I said before £35m is about a fair price. Some people think Fabregas is better than he is. I think he is an excellent player, but he's pretty much a superior version of Gareth Barry (when Barry was playing well). Ronaldo and David Silva are both better/more valuable in my view. Last season even Nani, Wilshere and Nasri were better overall.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i've taken shits that run faster and have more technical ability than garry barry


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah he's been shit for England and Man City recently tho. I'm talking about his old form.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't think you've watched Fabregas enough, Hams, as I think you'd definitely have a different opinion of him if you had. Last season wasn't his (Fabregas) best but I'd consider myself superior to Gareth Barry at times. If I was picking midfielders, Fabregas would be within my top 3.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

barry was better as a left back. he had one half good season when mclaren was england manager, and seems to have been around the set-up ever since.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ha ha, I think you guys are getting the wrong idea. I said superior version of Barry, I'm saying I think Fabregas is a £35m rated player.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd have Barry as a squad player and only ever bring him on in the 119th minute if it was going to penalties.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

how is fabregas like barry, i.e. a slow, left footed midfielder with pretty poor passing ability for a central midfielder who only ever plays the ball out wide?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He's good at keeping possesion, pass selection and a has a good 'football brain', like Gareth Barry (or at least Barry used to possess those qualities). Fabregas excels when the opposition are trying to attack and the defence is wide open, playing those grounded through balls. Thing is, Fabregas is somewhat ineffective against teams that are sitting back to defend a lead. He can only really do his passes when a defence is wide open. Can he loop a dangerous ball into a congested box? Not consistently. Can he use dribbling skills and pace to beat defenders? No.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he was great at keeping possession and selecting passes against germany in the world cup. football brain is another one of those buzzwords that doesn't mean anything. barry is nothing like fabregas, as well as being God awful.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah I've already said based on his old form.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

what old form?

he had one semi-good season for villa, and before that he was a left back


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

No he had multiple good seasons for Villa.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



steamed hams said:


> Like I said before £35m is about a fair price. Some people think Fabregas is better than he is. I think he is an excellent player, but he's pretty much a superior version of Gareth Barry (when Barry was playing well). Ronaldo and David Silva are both better/more valuable in my view. Last season even Nani, Wilshere and Nasri were better overall.





steamed hams said:


> He's good at keeping possesion, pass selection and a has a good 'football brain', like Gareth Barry (or at least Barry used to possess those qualities). Fabregas excels when the opposition are trying to attack and the defence is wide open, playing those grounded through balls. Thing is, Fabregas is somewhat ineffective against teams that are sitting back to defend a lead. He can only really do his passes when a defence is wide open. Can he loop a dangerous ball into a congested box? Not consistently. Can he use dribbling skills and pace to beat defenders? No.


Fabregas is nothing like Barry. 

Cesc can open the tighest of defences, and that's where we will miss him, he often loops balls in behind the defence that aren't converted, and in another team he could do it all day long with the team to suit it.

If we're talking in terms of pure talent alone Cesc is worth 50 million pounds. Adding in today's market value for players the price could rise to 70 million easily if other clubs were interested. I understand why Barca are offering the paltry sum though.

He doesn't need to beat defenders, that's not his game, Barca have plenty of players who can do that, although he has superior technical skill to ease past opponenets. He is fast but he doesn't have an immediate change of pace. He is absolutely clinical in front of goal and is the best passer of the ball in England. Barry shares only a tiny percentage of the range of abilities Cesc has.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

no he didn't. he was a left-back/left-midfielder, until he played central midfield for one season and then got called up to england that same season, and since then he's been awful. he's a terrible player who should've stuck at left-back, where he was at least a consistent and reliable player.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Really happy for Cesc, maybe now (more than likely!) he can finally have some glory with Barca for all his hard work over the years.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

£30 m or what ever barcelona bid was is good value for Cesc, just because some playerd was brought alot more then their value does not mean barcelona has to the same thing.

By the way is is just me or are barcelona turning into the must hated club lol.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> no he didn't. he was a left-back/left-midfielder, until he played central midfield for one season and then got called up to england that same season, and since then he's been awful. he's a terrible player who should've stuck at left-back, where he was at least a consistent and reliable player.


He played in central midfield for more than one season. I had a season ticket for David O'Leary's first season in charge, trust me. He won Villa player of the season more than once, and when he didn't was usually runner up. And you can make some joke about 'oh yeah Villa player of the season doesn't mean much' but it's still a club that usually finishes in the top half of the table, and often 6th or 7th.

He's also played for England under 4 different managers. The only England player (along with Beckham) to date to have played for Keegan, Sven, Steve and Fabio. 

Don't let his awful play over the last year and a bit cloud your memory of his old form. Although based on what you have said, you don't seem to have much of a memory of this particular player. Maybe you are just making stuff up, I don't know. Maybe you just haven't seen that many Villa games from when Barry was there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc has been very unlucky to not win anything here, he sure deserved to anyway.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



steamed hams said:


> He played in central midfield for more than one season. I had a season ticket for David O'Leary's first season in charge, trust me. He won Villa player of the season more than once, and when he didn't was usually runner up. And you can make some joke about 'oh yeah Villa player of the season doesn't mean much' but it's still a club that usually finishes in the top half of the table, and often 6th or 7th.
> 
> He's also played for England under 4 different managers. The only England player to date to have played for Keegan, Sven, Steve and Fabio.
> 
> Don't let his awful play over the last year and a bit cloud your memory of his old form. Although based on what you have said, you don't seem to have much of a memory of this particular player. Maybe you are just making stuff up, I don't know. Maybe you just haven't seen that many Villa games from when Barry was there.


a big well done to barry for playing under four different managers, what a completely pointless factoid when he only made about 5 england appearances in 7 years when he was winning 'Villa player of the season', which doesn't really mean anything. barry is terrible, and plays nothing like fabregas.

pretty sure owen and beckham played under those 4 managers btw, so I don't know where you're getting that from. Maybe you're just making stuff up, I don't know


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Fabregas is nothing like Barry.
> 
> Cesc can open the tighest of defences, and that's where we will miss him, he often loops balls in behind the defence that aren't converted, and in another team he could do it all day long with the team to suit it.
> 
> *If we're talking in terms of pure talent alone Cesc is worth 50 million pounds. Adding in today's market value for players the price could rise to 70 million easily if other clubs were interested. I understand why Barca are offering the paltry sum though.*
> 
> He doesn't need to beat defenders, that's not his game, Barca have plenty of players who can do that, although he has superior technical skill to ease past opponenets. He is fast but he doesn't have an immediate change of pace. He is absolutely clinical in front of goal and is the best passer of the ball in England. Barry shares only a tiny percentage of the range of abilities Cesc has.


Nobody is going to pay 70 million for an injury prone player who just had a poor season by his usual standard (yet alone 50 million, unless Abromavich wets himself over the player). 

Tbf, Sneijder's _apparent_ deal is worth around the same as Cesc's, seems more than reasonable that Cesc is valued around the same, even though Sneijder is a better player.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Correct, Barry _is_ terrible.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc is 3 years younger than Sneijder and in my opinion is a better player, although both are world class. If he didn't want to go to Barcelona, the bidding would start at 40 million pounds - Citeh would spend a stupid amount of money to bag him aswell.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

we dont want good midfielders.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sneijder is available. Buy defensive mid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he's not really "available", otherwise clubs like psg, malaga and anzhi would have all bidded for him, us as well. he seems perfectly happy to stay at inter, and only move if united really want him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He probably is available. If you bid 50 million he would probably move but he would see it as a step down. I doubt he would move to PSG, Anzhi or Malaga, he's far too good for any of them, he probably would go to Citeh though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> he's not really "available", otherwise clubs like *psg, malaga and anzhi* would have all bidded for him, us as well. he seems perfectly happy to stay at inter, and only move if united really want him.


I'd say his ego would stop him playing for those teams.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sneijder said quite a while ago that he would be disappointed if he were sold, and in the most recent interview said that he'd likely be staying at Inter. Maybe by some odd chance I'll have egg on my face later (like when he said he didn't want to leave Madrid and they sold him anyway), but I highly doubt Sneijder is going anywhere.

And on that note, I'd take Sneijder over Fabregas without even blinking.

Latest I've heard on the Fabregas deal is that he is apparently in Barcelona for his medical ahead of the team announcing his arrival tomorrow. That report also said that he'll travel with them to the Super Cup. Puyol and Pique already celebrating on Twitter.

On the Chelsea front, AVB apparently refused to comment on whether he would bid again for Modric, which leaves that, err, in the exact same f'ing place that it's been all spring/summer. But he also said that he's not done this transfer window, so more changes could be made aside from that.

Josh McEachran switches to #20, new boy Oriol Romeu will wear #6. #14 is open, so I'm guessing Lukaku will take it.

Torres apparently cleared to play ahead of the Stoke game on Sunday.

And finally, John Terry has called for the end of the rioting. Do it, or he'll plunk all of your wives/girlfriends. 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

So Fabragas? He defo gone now then? Haven't had a chance to proper check the transfers today


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Basically yes.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Meh bad for Arsenal but I guess it must make the fans happy finally knowing this bullshit 3 year(?) saga is now over. Nasri next I guess.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh bad for Arsenal but I guess it must make the fans happy finally knowing this bullshit 3 year(?) saga is now over. Nasri next I guess.


Hopefully Nasri next. Then all the bollocks transfer speculation is over untill next year or when the wankers at Barca come crawling back for Toral and Bellerin 8*D 

Also Barry being mentioned in the same breath as Cesc is laughable.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i'm getting restless.

did we sell anyone yet? did we buy anyone yet?


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

LA Galaxy in talks for Robbie Kean according to SSN. Still think the guy is a very good player myself and could slot into most premiership sides.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Twitter going mental saying Coloccini has signed for Valencia 

The fuck?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Looking forward to the new season starting tomorrow. I was hoping to get Sky Sports by the time Sunday comes (so I can watch West Brom/Utd) but Sky said we have to wait till the end of the month


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm just waiting for this thread to blow up because Stringer (and his ever so reliable and trustworthy blogs) are going to tell us who Arsenal ARE (not might be) going to sign.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The hate Barry gets here is pretty bizarre. Also the comment that he was better as a left back is absolutely laughable. He hasn't regularly played at left back for almost a decade now. Ever since about 03/04 Barry has been used as a midfielder, whether on the left or centrally, and occasionally filled in as an emergency left back, and generally hasn't done a good job of it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Sir Alex Ferguson has lamented the state of our nation's youth after riots across the country blighted a week in which Manchester United's young players came of age.
> The manner in which Tom Cleverley helped to transform Sunday's Community Shield against rivals Manchester City at Wembley alongside Chris Smalling, Phil Jones and Danny Welbeck could save United as much as £35million after Ferguson confirmed he will not be investing in Wesley Sneijder or any other new signings before the end of the transfer window.
> 
> But it was the price being paid for the ugly side of youth that was troubling the Old Trafford boss on Friday as United prepared to open the season on Sunday in West Bromwich, one of the areas hit by rioting and civil unrest.
> 'It's been an absolutely depressing week when you see the things happening in our country,' said Ferguson.
> 
> 'The really disturbing thing when you think what the hell is going on is, is that here you have an Olympic athlete, an assistant school teacher and a millionaire's daughter involved.
> 'What are their parents thinking at this very moment in time? Have they no pride in their upbringing? And their grandparents? Deary me.
> 'They really want to wake up and appreciate the society they're in and what their parents have done for them. It's depressing.'
> 
> The future could not look much brighter at Old Trafford, however, after Ferguson's youngsters inspired United to overturn a two-goal deficit against City.
> The performance of Cleverley, in particular, justified the manager's decision to abandon his bid to sign Inter Milan midfielder Sneijder, as revealed in Sportsmail on Friday.
> 'When you are 2-0 down in the big games you don't expect what you saw,' admitted Ferguson.
> 'Welbeck has two or three times at Wembley for us, but what we wanted to find out was how Jones, Smalling and Cleverley equipped themselves – and they did fantastic.
> 'There has always been an emphasis on young players at this club. If they have the ability and the temperament, there's only one thing you can do and that's play them.
> 'When you take our roll call of players, I'm certainly not looking to add to that.'
> 
> Asked if that meant United fans can forget about Sneijder, Ferguson added: 'You can forget anyone you like, I'm happy with the young players I've got.'
> The United boss defended his new £17.8m goalkeeper David De Gea, who came under fire for the way he conceded both City's goals at Wembley.
> Ferguson was particularly concerned that De Gea was criticised for failing to cut out the free-kick that led to Joleon Lescott's opener, and yet no questions were asked of City's England international Joe Hart when Chris Smalling scored a similar goal for United.
> 
> 'It was interesting there was no criticism of Joe Hart,' said Ferguson. 'It was exactly the same type of goal, and he's your bloody national goalkeeper.
> 'The goalkeeper has absolutely no chance when the ball gets whipped in like that. It only needs a fraction of a touch and the goalkeeper's dead.
> 'If he comes for it, he looks silly. He's just got to hope that the defenders deal with it and our defenders didn't deal with it.'
> Ferguson confirmed that De Gea will start the season at the Hawthorns, even though the decision will disappoint Anders Lindegaard who feels that he has done enough to win over his manager and the rest of the Old Trafford dressing-room.
> 'I'm proud to have created a debate over the goalkeeper position but I want more than that, I want to play regularly,' said Lindegaard.
> 'It's been challenging. The hierarchy in the dressing-room is based on how often you play and how good you are.
> 'It's only over the last month or so that I have felt accepted, and where I feel I have found my place in the group.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...s-run-Wesley-Sneijder-town.html#ixzz1UrWGdDUo


He has a cult-like hold over my mind sometimes. I wanted Sneijder but with the way Fergie talks, now I'm not too bothered about it. You had your chance, Wesley. Enjoy your shitty, corrupt league. (I'm not bitter :side

Good point about the goalkeeper too.



> ARSENAL have sensationally told Manchester City: Give us Carlos Tevez and you can have Samir Nasri.
> Hitman Tevez has been trying to get out of Manchester all summer.
> 
> And with Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger under growing pressure to bring in a top buy, the Gunners have suddenly come up with their shock proposal.
> 
> Midfielder Nasri had hoped to sign for City by yesterday lunchtime after being promised a £180,000-a-week deal.
> 
> But Arsenal - also on the verge of losing skipper Cesc Fabregas - have blocked the move while they see if they can sort a swap with Tevez.
> 
> The Gunners will have to make a cash adjustment in City's favour for the Argie because the club's top scorer is valued at £50million.
> 
> The best Arsenal can get for Nasri is £25m as there is only one year remaining on the French star's contract - meaning he could walk for nothing next summer.
> 
> However, Arsenal are hoping to get the Tevez fee down by £10m.
> 
> And they believe they can come to an agreement over his wages which could be as much as £200,000 a week.
> 
> Tevez has said he wants out of City to be closer to his family in Argentina but London is only 200 miles nearer South America than Manchester.
> 
> However, SunSport understands Tevez would be delighted to join Arsenal in a move which would be a massive boost for their fans.
> 
> An Arsenal insider said: "Tevez would be just the signing to give everyone a lift.
> 
> "There is a lot of work to be done yet but if there is a will on all sides it can happen.
> 
> "Nasri wants to get to City, Tevez wants to get out and Wenger needs a new star to get everyone off his back.
> 
> "It seems like win-win all round."
> 
> Meanwhile, Fabregas' expected departure to Barcelona has been delayed.
> 
> The midfield general was hoping to fly out yesterday to seal his £35million move to the Spanish champions.
> 
> But Barca have told him to wait until Monday when they hope to complete the formalities on a five-year deal.
> 
> The Gunners last night agreed terms with Costa Rican side Deportivo Saprissa to sign teenage striker Joel Campbell.


Sneijder saga ends, The Sun try to start a new (more ridiculous) one :lmao.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I saw that Tevez thing and laughed. Not sure why they would "report" that.

wut @ a millionaire's daughter being involved in the looting crap too. What the fuck is going on over there?


----------



## punx06

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal in for Tevez? :lmao There is no way in hell Wenger would agree to his wage demands, let alone spend 40 mil on one player. Ludicrous story.

As a gooner, I just can't get my head around some of the decisions that Wenger has made, and his inability to keep our top stars. Instead of buying experienced centre backs and a rock solid defensive midfielder, he goes and spends 15 mil on Chamberlain and now this kid from Costa Rica. The whole Fabregas saga is an absolute farce, why they just can't let him leave and concentrate on bringing in a replacement is beyond me. 

Wenger needs to go back to Everton and pay whatever it takes to get Jagielka. Failing that, Cahill will do.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I wish it was true, Arsenal fans putting all their hopes into the 'ticking time bomb' Tevez would be amusing as hell.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cahill rumours completely taking over everything to do with us on twitter. I guess that was to be expected, considering they had to replace Enrique, who we had been buying every day for God knows how long, with someone. I'd be stoked if we got him in, but the only guy who I've seen tweet anything on it that I'd take even close to semi-seriously is someone from ESPN.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I saw that Tevez thing and laughed. Not sure why they would "report" that.
> 
> *wut @ a millionaire's daughter being involved in the looting crap too. What the fuck is going on over there?*


I know right and people wanna talk about poor unemployed people are the reason for the looting :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> *Wenger rules out bringing in £20m Mata*
> 
> Arsene Wenger delivered more bad news to Arsenal fans yesterday when he announced that the club's interest in the Valencia midfielder Juan Mata was officially over, as the club braced themselves to complete the sales of both Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri with the manager refusing to discuss either player.
> 
> Wenger would not offer any insight on the departure of his captain to Barcelona or the impending deal with Manchester City for Nasri, even claiming at one point that he did not "expect" any player to leave. All he could say for definite was that Mata, the £20m-rated Spain international, will not be joining Arsenal. He said: "We will not do Juan Mata. I don't have to give you a reason, I just said to you we will not do it."


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ules-out-bringing-in-16320m-mata-2336707.html

His buy out clause is more than £20M anyway, it's as much as the reported initial fee for Cesc so I can see why Arsene cheapened out.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I loved the "I don't have to give you a reason" line. I'm sure that will endear Arsene further to some Arsenal fans.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well I think some Arsenal fans will say Arsene is just saying he doesn't rate Mata's looks after this line: "*We will not do Juan Mata*. I don't have to give you a reason, I just said to you we will not do it."


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well of course. He's about seven years too old and not French.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They have the messiah in Chamberlain anyway.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I loved the "I don't have to give you a reason" line. I'm sure that will endear Arsene further to some Arsenal fans.


I heard a bit of his press conference earlier on the radio and I wouldn't blame him for being snippy.
A journalist said to him: ''Are you going to sit there and deny that Barcelona have completed a deal for Fabregas?''

Who the fuck does that hack think he is? ''Are you going to sit there..'' I wouldn't have blamed Wenger if he threw his chair at the cunt.
Imagine a reporter saying to Fergie or Dalglish ''Are you going to sit there and...''? They'd be banned so quick, their head would spin.

It seems to be open season on poor old Arsene these days. Oh well, I'll get over it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Worst is yet to come for Arsene :-[

I feel sorry for the lad, it's gone all wrong for him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The King










SAF


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't feel for Wenger at all, nor do I care.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If Tevez comes to Arsenal, the Emirates will be filled with...


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



EGame said:


> Worst is yet to come for Arsene :-[
> 
> *I feel sorry for the lad*, it's gone all wrong for him.


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

lol @ the hate for Arsene. Yes he has put his faith in young players where he shouldn't sometimes but they never perform for him or retur the faith given.

:lmao @ the Tevez story. LONDON IS CLOSER TO BUENOS AIRES.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't hate him because of that. I hate his arrogance and the fact "he can't see" anything when it's bad or towards his own team/players. I don't get the fascination that people have to like certain people because of their "reputation". I use to like (or respect) but that went away.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I agree with you there although a few managers do the same thing. Holloway was one of the few last year that admitted to most things whereas Arsene thinks the worst of challenges by his own players are fine and bad ones by the opposition are horrific.

Fergie is just as annoying, he conveniently sees the things that goes wrong for the team yet doesn't see his own fortunate decisions.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> lol @ the hate for Arsene. Yes he has put his faith in young players where he shouldn't sometimes but they never perform for him or retur the faith given.
> 
> :lmao @ the Tevez story. LONDON IS CLOSER TO BUENOS AIRES.


Not necessarily. It's only closer if you pay his agent handsomely. 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

wow pastore actually went to psg, what a waste, would've loved to see him in the epl. and i can't believe arsenal paid 12 million for oxlade-chamberlain.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Isn't Tevez's wages more than double what Arsenal's wage cap is? They won't go above £120,000 a week, I think I read that somewhere during the Nasri stuff.
And The Sun expect us to believe Arsenal would pay those wages? It really must be piss-easy being a sports journalist.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Still don't see the Pastore hype, nowhere near worth 35 million, and friends who follow the Italian league say the same.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

37.8 million, and though I don't see a lot of serie a he impressed me at the start of last season

turan off to athletico for 10 million, never seen him play but he's ace on FM


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> wow pastore actually went to psg, what a waste, would've loved to see him in the epl. and i can't believe arsenal paid 12 million for oxlade-chamberlain.


I was surprised he turned down Chelsea, since they normally get the player they want. But apparently Pastore chose PSG over Chelsea because he'd be guaranteed first team football at PSG, where as he wasn't sure if he would be first choice at Chelsea.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

id pay 20-25m at the most for pastore. good player but his cult following hype him up to much.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

pastore is too old for arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Pastore was very good at the start of the season, that's why if you seen him at the start of the season he would have looked fantastic, but the second half of the season was very poor for him really.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Still don't see the Pastore hype, nowhere near worth 35 million, and friends who follow the Italian league say the same.


I agree. Don't get me wrong, he's a great player to watch, but he's not top class yet. Another thing counting against him is I don't think he's the most flexible of players. He's very much the in the hole #10 style player, and I don't he'd have nearly the same effect playing more wide, or deeper. So I think if a really big team were to get him it would have been an example of throwing all your eggs in one basket. Some players just weren't meant to play for truly big clubs, as great as they are, due to that unflexibility. Names like Riquelme, Cassano, Hagi spring to mind.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Hagi was class, one of the best midfielders i've ever seen.

apparently canales left madrid for 1.7 million?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

and hes not french am i doing it right?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Pastore is better than all the midfielders Arsenal have, bar Barcelona's Fabregas.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Overrated you're doing it right... :lmao

Pastore may be better than all of our midfielders but I would rather have Wilshere. As Bananas said he is not very versatile and Jack can play in most positions in midfield, and he still has a lot more to give.

Hagi was just ridiculous and never gets the praise he deserves, one of the best players I have had the privilege of watching.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Have I missed something? How the hell have PSG got that sort of money to spend on 1 player?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao

I would rather have Ramsey as well. People on twitter seem to think we are in for 2-3 more players wenger ruling out mata makes me wonder who. Jadson, Cahill/Dann and ??


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> Hagi was class, one of the best midfielders i've ever seen.
> 
> apparently canales left madrid for 1.7 million?


I don't think Canales has actually left Madrid on a transfer. I think he's gone to Valencia on loan for the season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Canales went on loan.

Not sure who we will be in for. I would hope we would be in for 4 players though.

@Segunda - PSG have super rich owners and are the Citeh of Ligue 1.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Have I missed something? How the hell have PSG got that sort of money to spend on 1 player?


Quatar investment.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

And PSG lost last week too in their opening game of Ligue 1.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i get the feeling we're getting cahill.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fucking hell, I was a bit shocked when people kept mentioning PSG would be in for Sneijder and other big name players, surprised Lyon didn't get the investment giving how well they've done at home and in Europe on a fairly limited budget compared to the Galactico's of Europe.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Canales is on a two season loan with a buyout clause in there too iirc.



King Kenny said:


> i get the feeling we're getting cahill.


Really hope so.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

yeah i'm an idiot, 1.7 million was the loan fee


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Have I missed something? How the hell have PSG got that sort of money to spend on 1 player?


SHIEK


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Just read on the Sun website that Alex (the Chelsea player) might be off to Juventus for £7.5 million


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lyon spent stupid amounts and their financial situation is poor to say the least, of what I can remember reading.

£101,500mil and we paid £500k for Cesc - Barca have spent that amount on players from Arsenal. Wow.

Cahill is a good player, I would have him over the players we have been linked with. 17 mil is a lot though, but I don't know how Wenger can spend 12 million on a 17 year old then not put up the cash for a player like Cahill who could develop even more here.

Alex has been linked here, would be a good signing but that's a good signing for Juventus.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ah fair enough, all I remember of Lyon is them usually selling one of their best players each summer for good money and then spending that money on replacements, (Essien, Diarra, Malouda, Benzema etc).


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bolton local news saying no bids have been made and that Ngog being part of the deal is wide of the mark.
http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/sport/9193809.No_bids_for_Cahill_on_eve_of_new_season/

interestng


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Lyon spent stupid amounts and their financial situation is poor to say the least, of what I can remember reading.
> 
> £101,500mil and we paid £500k for Cesc - Barca have spent that amount on players from Arsenal. Wow.


henry, hleb, petit, overmars, fabregas, sylvinho, van bronckhorst off the my head, am I missing any?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal should at least make a bid for Alex if that's the asking price, even if I don't think Chelsea would want to sell to them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



X-Static said:


> Just read on the Sun website that Alex (the Chelsea player) might be off to Juventus for £7.5 million


Love Alex. But £7.5m for a 29 year old defender, who has many injury problems, is not a bad offer at all.

We also have Terry, LUIZ, Ivanovic and Rajkovic I(depending on work permit) to fill in the centre back position, so we're very good in that position.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ @Seb - correct.

What do Chelsea fans think of Luiz? He looks a bit rash in his own box and if he developed a bit more maturity and discipline he could be a top defender.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

most chelsea fans i know jizzed over him after one game


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> ^ @Seb - correct.
> 
> What do Chelsea fans think of Luiz? He looks a bit rash in his own box and if he developed a bit more maturity and discipline he could be a top defender.


You kind of just answered your own question :side:

He has that touch of class when he one the ball. One of those centre backs who can start up attacks. Also, he he's scored a half volley and a header, so he provides a threat in the opposition box.

But he is too excited in defence. He can't help but committ to a tackle. He's given two penalties away already. And these were from positions where there was minimal danger. And he was God damn awful in he goal we conceded against Stoke last season. He has a lot to learn.

Good thing is, he is still at a development age, where he will learn from the likes of BIG MAN, Branni and Alex if he stays.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I just wanted to know what the fans of Chelsea thought since I don't watch him every week 

Reports in France saying we are going to bid again for Marvin Martin from Sochaux and that we have an interest in Ayew who was Marseille's player of the year last season and his buy out clause is only 13 million. I believe Martin may arrive as there is widespread confirmation that we have a heavy interest. Ayew looks the more exciting offensive buy, considering Bendtner looks to be leaving and Vela going on loan to Spain.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> You kind of just answered your own question :side:
> 
> He has that touch of class when he one the ball. One of those centre backs who can start up attacks. Also, he he's scored a half volley and a header, so he provides a threat in the opposition box..


You describing Coloccini?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Steve Kean has been saying he has been in contact with Fergie over a couple of players, hopefully they are taking diouf and gibson permanently , although i wouldnt mind Macheda going on a season long loan


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> You describing Coloccini?


Easy mistake to make, look at how similar they are:


















8*D

Edit-Gibson was coming to us, but apparently asked for too much wages and we already had Gardner who IMO is better really


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> Steve Kean has been saying he has been in contact with Fergie over a couple of players, hopefully they are taking diouf and gibson permanently , although i wouldnt mind Macheda going on a season long loan


I read that, but I thought it was about taking people on loan. Macheda is really the only one I can see him loaning out at this stage though.

Whatever happened to the Gibson moving thing? Thought he was gone?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I read that, but I thought it was about taking people on loan. Macheda is really the only one I can see him loaning out at this stage though.
> 
> Whatever happened to the Gibson moving thing? Thought he was gone?


he wanted £40k a week from Stoke to move apparently, he is never worth that much


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> You describing Coloccini?


We won't be getting mixed up when Coloccini is playing for Valenica 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Is Collocini in today? RVP be bossing them like a little bitch if not.

lolGibson 40k a week.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I personally think Blackburn have a nerve in asking Fergie to possibly loan 1 or 2 players to Blackburn. Phil Jones had a minimum fee release clause in his Blackburn contract & we met that, yet Blackburn managed to get a couple of more million out of us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



X-Static said:


> I personally think Blackburn have a nerve in asking Fergie to possibly loan 1 or 2 players to Blackburn. Phil Jones had a minimum fee release clause in his Blackburn contract & we met that, yet Blackburn managed to get a couple of more million out of us.


I think the difference is that the prickish owners were the ones trying to hold up the Jones stuff (or so I believe), while Kean is the one who is looking for the players on loan.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah, fuck off, Blackburn. They tried to fuck us about with Phil Jones so I hope we fuck them around if they want some our players. Gibson and Diouf, you say? £15 million, please?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

They can have Diouf. God knows why Fergie's kept him around this summer as I don't really care about him playing for us ever again.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal insiders trolling making comments about Tevez.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, fuck off, Blackburn. They tried to fuck us about with Phil Jones so I hope we fuck them around if they want some our players. Gibson and Diouf, you say? £15 million, please?


yeah but unlike phil jones those 2 players are fucking terrible


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Doesn't mean we shouldn't try to drain every penny out of them.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Benjani's left Blackburn for Portsmouth.


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

eh? I didn't even know Brown, O'Shea and Obertan were gone. I would have kept O'Shea.. he was a good utility player =P


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



X-Static said:


> Benjani's left Blackburn for Portsmouth.


Benjani is a legend........as much as he didn't even play that much for Sunderland when we had him on loan.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://gunnersphere.com/2011/08/view-from-the-sphere/gunners-linked-with-dortmund-midfielder

‘If I get a formal offer, I’ll be strongly interested in listening to what they have to say.’

‘The Premiership is one of the leagues I want to challenge. If it is United, I’ll be still more eager to go and try and see how much I can do there.’


Interesting. Arsene!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Dortmund won't sell him or Subotic. Maybe next season if Dortmund don't qualify for the Champion's League, they'd be forced to sell them both.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Subotic is fantastic but fuck him, Hummels is who I want.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7098543,00.html

Everton and Sunderland linked with Vicente. How many more players do Sunderland need?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



X-Static said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7098543,00.html
> 
> Everton and Sunderland linked with Vicente. How many more players do Sunderland need?


8*D Many as possible, you know just incase we go through another injury crisis.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



X-Static said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_7098543,00.html
> 
> Everton and Sunderland linked with Vicente. How many more players do Sunderland need?


Good player, just too injury prone.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Always a top buy on FM aswell 8*D.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

what a goal


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

About the Tevez link with Arsenal, Arsene could do a lot worse than to not put in a cheeky enquiry about a year long loan deal for him tbh on the premises that they will sell them Samir Nasri.

Having said that, the ESPN commentary team have just said Arsenal have told everyone to disregard that rumour.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

which is closer to argentina, eastlands or the emirates?

8*D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Anyone know where I can watch the game?...


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Try googling Iraqgoals.com, it seems to be a regularly mentioned site.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=124357&part=sports


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Try googling Iraqgoals.com, it seems to be a regularly mentioned site.


Will do, cheers.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm watching a foreign stream that has awesome quality but the commentary is damn distracting. My shitty ass connection can't handle fox usa's sopcast streams.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

iraqgoals went down donkeys years ago.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

check my above post


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> iraqgoals went down donkeys years ago.


really?, I haven't needed it but it was always the most publicised stream on the Melbourne victory fansite.

Edit: http://iraqgoals.biz/ seems to have replaced it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

AVB has said if we win the quadruple he will resign

i can live with that


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah I'm using a sopcast link. Cheers.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i posted a link with multiple streams above 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Really, there is no reason the same games we watch can't be available to the English. It is their domestic league after all.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

that would keep away people going live though


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

speaking of live, how full is that stadium 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

iraqgoals works fine if you enjoy french analysis at half time.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Words cannot describe my hatred for Joey Barton.

Pulls Gerviniho up aggressively and Gerviniho barely reacts but he is red carded for nothing?

He spoiled the game, and he spoils the sport.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I really hope there is no more silly rumours of barton to United, hopefully it was just bs paper talk


----------



## Bubzeh

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Newcastle v Arsenal (0-0) - Match Report

not too bad. friend of mine did this. thinks hes pretty much spot on. isnt an arsenal fan either.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Good match report, and very fair overall. The one thing I didn't like about it was the line "Newcastle kicked from left to right in the first". That makes no sense, as it depends entirely from what side your facing the pitch. I know he's saying from the television viewing perspective, but a better way of saying it would be Newcastle were attacking at the 'x' end/stand in the first half.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I usually use livesport21.com, they're pretty reliable. On the rare chance they don't have the game I want I'll look elsewhere.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Just wanted to ask a question, if Arsenal lose to Udinese in the CL play-offs, are we into the Europa League?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's possible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

correct


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Depending on which round the CL is in right now you could either be entered into the qualifying round of Europa (if the CL match is 3rd round) or directly into the group stage (if the CL match is 4th round).


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Razor King said:


> Just wanted to ask a question, if Arsenal lose to Udinese in the CL play-offs, are we into the Europa League?


Yeah all the losers from this round go straight into the Europa league group stage.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Are you thinking that the Europa League is a better chance of gaining a trophy?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Are you thinking that the Europa League is a better chance of gaining a trophy?


I doubt it. The competition we are in has no bearing on our chances of winning a trophy. The fact that 90 percent of our side couldnt give a fuck if we win or lose is why we will never win a trophy. I honestly think Wengers pre match teamtalks are similar to mine to my under 13's girls. 'Right girls the result of the game doesn't matter all i want to see is you enjoying the game, keep the ball down look for the space an just find your passes'.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I agree with Gunner14. We don't win because we don't have the mentality to win. We won't win the Europa League either because there are teams who care about that League.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Meh, we care about winning we just seem to think we deserve to win every game and don't need to play to our potential to win. The first three quarters of last season was title winning form. We just can't deal with the pressure of being on top and winning, but to say we don't care is just wrong.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The problem for Arsenal is that if you can't win it with Fabregas and Nasri then how will you win it if you sell them and don't replace them?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc needs replacing, yes. Nasri wouldn't have changed a fucking thing out there and we would have been even worse, he slows our attacks down way too much and we wouldn't have had as many goalscoring opportunities with him in the team.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Cesc needs replacing, yes. Nasri wouldn't have changed a fucking thing out there and we would have been even worse, he slows our attacks down way too much and we wouldn't have had as many goalscoring opportunities with him in the team.


LOL WUT?

People were creaming over Nasri last season and saying how good he was but now he doesn't even need replacing?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He needs replacing. He adds a lot of quality to the team when the setup suits him, but Gervinho fits in better. We need another central midfielder who could also be pushed out wide to compensate for his loss but the 25 million price tag is laughable. He won us minimal points last year when you look at it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao i'm not going to bother replying anymore. so much shit talked in here its unbelievable


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri won Arsenal minimal points even though he was their best player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Best player? 4 months of some good goals and pens. BEST PLAYER BY FAR. RVP and Wilshere were far better and more integral to the team.

KK just can't respond with facts really. There was absolutely nothing wrong with my point and Arsenal fans who watch us week in and week out will agree with me. You can't argue that Gervinho fits in better, that's just fact. But you can watch the Nasri goals on highlights and think he was awesome though, good job. Your responses are often of a typical opinion not backed up by facts anyway. I've tried time and time again to get people to see actual facts and why Nasri doesn't fit in the team but you still persists with the same stubborn opinion.

nice.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Actually, Gervinho fitting in better would be an opinion, not a fact, because there's nothing scientific to back it up. 8*D

Besides, we won't know if Gervinho fits in better until the end of the season when the rest of the team is bottling. :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Gervinho fits in better based on less than 90 minutes? :lmao Amazing that you underrate Nasri's influence so much since it looks like he's leaving.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

love it how if it's our opinion it's opinion...but your opinion is clear FACT.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Hard to make a really big Judgement on Gervinho after only a few matches though. Most of which were Pre-Season

Edit 

LIVERPOOL ALLIANCE :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

jesus christ, it's fact that gervinho is already better than nasri? talk about sour grapes.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Gervinho fits in as a wide forward, he's commonly played there before. @Kiz - I haven't said Gervinho is better than Nasri at any point. I'm saying he fits into the team more. He has the ability to be better for us than Nasri, but he won't be the overall better player. It doesn't all depend on player ability, if you fit a player's traits to a position then they will excel, Nasri's attributes don't fit to where we play, or where he wants to play. Simple.

Nasri WANTS to play central midfield in the Cesc role but is better out on the wing but doesn't look good there either. He needs to play behind the striker or as a support striker where he would be lethal with his short passing and finishing ability, he would be scary at United. I'm not underrating his influence, just pointing out he doesn't fit in here with where he wants to play and is overrated with his return last season. 25 million would be a fantastic deal for the club, and from what I understand that will be invested in transfers.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I have to talk about fahcts. So i want to be clear, i don't want to be talking about mind games so early but Meester Stringer, you couldn't see the stomp and the missing red card. Meester Stringer, and this is a fahct, Nasri means a lot to Arsenal. When he was staying nobody had anything bad to say about him only because he is leaving that you downplay his role. I am talking about fahcts, not my impression.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

just saw this

1231: And with the Stoke-Chelsea match drawing ever closer, I can tell you that the rumour (and it is just a rumour at present) is that Fernando Torres has been given the nod up front for the Blues today ahead of both Didier Drogba and Nicolas Anelka. Thoughts?

fuck ladyboy. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Torres to start with hype. Torres to dissapoint.

@Rush - I wasn't here during last season but I was repeatedly saying the same thing throughout the second half of the season when he was poor.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Torres is still a Liverpool fan at heart, he was even at Anfield yesterday.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao



Stringer said:


> Torres to start with hype. Torres to dissapoint.
> 
> @Rush - I wasn't here during last season but I was repeatedly saying the same thing throughout the second half of the season when he was poor.


don't really care tbh. i just wanted to talk about fahcts.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

wrong thread

edit


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Samir Nasri was THE best player for Arsenal during the FIRST HALF of the season and THAT FIRST HALF was when we were performing at our best. It's way too easy to think that Nasri can be replaced. Of course, he can because every player can be replaced, but Nasri's glimpse of world class form and Arsenal's run at the top happened at the same time. Coincidence?

On the same boat, I'm going to unleash the ugly truth now. :side: As amazing as RVP was in the second half, Arsenal were awful in THAT VERY second half of the season, so we can infer that Nasri's amazing run was more productive for Arsenal over RVP's goal-scoring spree.

Gervinho can replace Nasri on the wing, but Nasri is the most versatile player we have at Arsenal. Heck, a strong case might be on for Nasri being the most versatile player in the EPL. Arguable, of course. Gervinho can play up front and in the wings, but Gervinho doesn't possess the versatility of Nasri. They are different players and in the wing, I'd most definitely chose Gervinho over Nasri, but as an overall player, it's ignorance and arrogance to claim that Nasri needs "no replacing."

Having said all of that, yes, Nasri has been overestimated by majority of the fans, especially the Arsenal fans after his sensational breakthrough last season. But, let's not get too distracted and call him a player that needs no replacement because he might not be Cesc-tastic, but he surely is better than what we have in the midfield, as evident in the game against Newcastle.




Stringer said:


> *Meh, we care about winning we just seem to think we deserve to win every game and don't need to play to our potential to win.* The first three quarters of last season was title winning form. *We just can't deal with the pressure of being on top and winning, but to say we don't care is just wrong.*


I don't think so. What have Arsenal won in the past 6 years? As long as the answer is a no, it has to be stated that Arsenal players don't have the mentality to win. The second bolded part confirms this. Manchester United drop points all the way; allowing us to overtake them, yet we bottle up and are happy to finish 4th in a two horse race. When the going gets tough, Arsenal stop moving.

As for the un-bolded sentence, wasn't Nasri firing on all cylinders during that particular period? Yeah...




MMN said:


> The problem for Arsenal is that if you can't win it with Fabregas and Nasri then how will you win it if you sell them and don't replace them?


Change is always a good thing. I think we should look into an era beyond Cesc. After Henry left, Cesc became our top man and now with Cesc leaving, we just need to bring in a player of Mata's quality and it would all be good. Sometimes when the old stuff doesn't work, it's better to replace it with newer stuff.

I would have hoped that Nasri stayed, but his heart is out of Arsenal and it would be a major blunder to retain Nasri and repeat the Cesc angle, all over again. If I were Wenger (sadly), I'd ship both of them out and bring in two quality replacements. It's not as difficult as it appears to be.

Desire plays the biggest role is all aspects of life. At times, desire has a bigger range than talent. We won't get another player of Cesc's caliber, but we surely can get plenty of players that have the desire to WIN WITH ARSENAl, an area Cesc lagged behind in the past two seasons. Let's not repeat it with Samir.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wenger has said a few times that he won't sign Mata and Valencia say that won't sell for less than €35m. Not going anywhere.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cech; Bosingwa, Alex, Terry, Cole; Ramires, Mikel, Lampard; Kalou, Torres, Malouda.

Would usually hate on Bosingwa, but it's a new season so I'll hold off on it. Ramires is going to have to provide that surge from midfield. Kalou needs to impress. Torres must score.

AVB still looking to add a midfielder and possibly a winger. Would be delighted if it happens.

Edit: Bah. Wrong thread.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cesc can't be replaced but as Razor says it could balance out with someone who is quality AND wants to be with us.

Nasri certainly needs replacing by a quality player. His versatility is good but Arsenal need someone who can do a quality job as a wide forward and a central midfielder, two different players. I think we already have Gervinho to play wide forward, but we need two central midfielders to replace Cesc and Nasri.

When we were on top, Nasri was on form, but everyone was playing brilliantly. Chamakh was doing his part, Cesc was fit and firing during some periods, Clichy was getting back on form, Wilshere was firing on all cylinders etc. etc. Everyone was poor in the last quarter of the season barring RVP. If I had to choose the in form period for RVP or of Nasri I would HAVE to take RVP as other players were scoring when Nasri was playing, which often goes unnoticed. Whereas with RVP, hardly anyone was scoring and he probably saved us from finishing outside of the top 4. 

With a lack of cesc in the team I would much rather have Wilshere or Ramsey playing, as they both have far superior vision to Nasri. He is better overall than our other midfielders, but again it comes down to the position he plays in, and he just doesn't cut it in the Cesc role. I actually think Aaron is the next step for us in replacing Cesc, we still need another 3 or 4 players but I feel if Aaron recovers his form and gets back on track we have a potentially world class player on our hands. 

I think not caring about winning and not being able to deal with the pressure of winning are two very different things, and my position still stands the same on that.

In summary, Nasri needs a quality replacement, but we need someone who can do a job in central midfield, and out on the wing, so TWO players to replace and add for the departure of Nasri. For Cesc, we need a TOP QUALITY replacement in central midfield. Jadson would be a solid addition but he is no Cesc Fabregas, we aren't going to get someone equal to him, but someone who has three quarters of his talent would be a great pick up. AFC.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I know nothing of Jadson besides the fact he is good at set pieces on FM.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



MMN said:


> Wenger has said a few times that he won't sign Mata and Valencia say that won't sell for less than €35m. Not going anywhere.


A player of Mata's quality...

The original line.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

MMN trying to bury. Bury is disappoint.

Awaits DEM BLOGZ AND MATA.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bury are really shit.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri won us about 2 games last year with his goals. 10 goals and 1 assist in the league in comparison Arshavin got 6 goals and 11 assists in the league. Cesc will be the big loss Nasri not so much.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

hmmm i was guessing we hadnt heard the last of this, its probably nothing



> Sneijder has agreed to lower wage demands & will hold talks with David Gill, report Radio Italia.
> 
> from twitter


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

press with dem sneijder rumours again. tell you and your papers to fuck off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Like The Backstreet Boys once said, quit playing games with my heart, you balding bollocks (I don't think they said the last bit :side. Fuck off, Sneijder.

Fabregas flying to Barcelona, so says SSN.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fabregas flying to Barcelona, so says SSN.


Yep good Arsenal source on twitter has said the same thing as well. Deal will be done probably tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

SSN: Arsenal announce deal agreed in principle to sell Fabregas to Barcelona.

Say bye-bye, Arsenal fans.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

At least this saga is over and done with. Of course we are losing a world class player but this saga will be over and the team will benefit. I'm delighted he has his wish to go back to Barcelona and can't wait to see him announced as one of their players.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Been prepared for this day for the last 3 years. Hopefully we get a good replacement and Ramsey steps it up this season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wenger: "We didn't want Cesc to leave. We understand desire to move. We thank Cesc for his contribution and wish him every future success."


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> At least this saga is over and done with. Of course we are losing a world class player but this saga will be over and *the team will benefit.* I'm delighted he has his wish to go back to Barcelona and can't wait to see him announced as one of their players.


I don't see how losing your best player benefits the team.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

How did Arsenal and Barcelona keep such a massive deal under wraps for so long? Props to both teams for keeping negotiations behind closed doors.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The saga is over, the inevitable transfer will be over of our captain, the players won't be uncomfortable in knowing the captain wants out of the club etc. Of course they will be disappointed they are losing their best player but they have known it has been inevitable for years now and will only help in the long run.

MMN attempts to troll. Troll fails, doesn't even make sense. MMN is disappoint. We need a return to your last month form.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I wasn't even trolling (and don't know it was interpreted as such), it's called sarcasm. Look it up.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That annoying cunt, Balague, says €29 million up front with a possible €16 million in add-ons. Good deal, if Arsenal get all or most of the add-ons.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

16 million in addons or 6 million? Hopefully Arsenal negotiated the addons so Barca don't have to win 2 league titles and a CL in the next 5 years with Cesc playing x amount of minutes in a game. Don't make me support them :no:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Getting those add ons will be like trying to draw blood from a stone. Im sure the wankers still owe us "add ons" from the Thierry deal :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barca are that poor they can't pay add ons, and will make them as impossible as they can so they don't have to pay it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm fairly sure he said €16 million.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

There's no way it'll be €16m, almost definitely €6m.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

€16m is quite a lot tbh. €6m would make more sense and would be believable. Especially if the fee is €29m.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

16m is still believable considering we wanted 40m for Cesc.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> 16m is still believable considering we wanted 40m for Cesc.


Barca made it quite clear that they wouldn't pay more than €35m. €16m of add ons would take it to €45m, which they'd never pay.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Pretty much what MMN said. Barca didn't see willing to wanna pay the 40m. €6m addons would make €35m which Barca wanted to pay.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

*Replacement for Cesc?*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

yeah joey's quest to get rid of cheats in football would be welcome at arsenal, worst in the league for it, great signing for them


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We really need a player like Barton. A really top class tackler and a great man off the field too. Cesc is shit in comparison.

[insertMMNclichehere]


I was thinking Arsene must have wrecked Barca for another 10 million in add ons :lmao

I think Cesc made a recorded message to Arsenal fans, should be interesting.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> We really need a player like Barton. A really top class tackler and a great man off the field too. Cesc is shit in comparison.
> 
> [insertMMNclichehere]


Trolled into trollhood, son.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

trollhood is a really nice place this time of year.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Imagine if Cesc failed to agree personal terms after all this :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ that would actually be hilarious :lmao 

Fuck Barton Cesc would go down as the greatest Troll in history.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

£12.7m now, £12.7m in Oct. €5m for each year of his contract and €6m on apps, goals and trophies. 

that is going around on twitter. If thats true what a joke.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Barca need to get Qatar to just pay us 35 million. Sick of getting thrown around by this bullshit.

The average fan thinks we will get 35 mil up front, this is probably why Jadson's fee is rumoured to be around 12 million so Wenger will get fucked by the fans for not spending the 35 million. 12 million now is a joke, they must be poor if they need to wait until October to generate funds. That money will barely be felt with a million here and there. Fucking disgrace and poor showing again from Barca.

I'd laugh if he failed his medical, obviously never going to happen but would be amazingly funny.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wow if that is true then Barca got the best deal possible. But considering Fab has been looking to leave for a good 3 years now it's not like Arsenal were ever gonna be in control of the deal.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

So, is Nasri still walking out of the Emirates?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Most likely.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Someone should make a meme regarding Nasri and the club his heading too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Chelsea and Citeh having a bidding war would be funny. Haven't had one properly in years of two big clubs going face to face over a player. 

25 million would make me a bit happier considering this paltry fee from Barca.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> £12.7m now, £12.7m in Oct. €5m for each year of his contract and €6m on apps, goals and trophies.
> 
> that is going around on twitter. If thats true what a joke.


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Farca have to be the most universally unlikeable club. Shame because for the football they play they deserve to be universally loved.

Cesc isn't even trending? WUT?

Liverpool fan texted into SSN saying Arsenal need to resign to the fact that they are a mid-table feeder club :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Farca have to be the most universally unlikeable club. Shame because for the football they play they deserve to be universally loved.
> 
> Cesc isn't even trending? WUT?
> 
> Liverpool fan texted into SSN saying Arsenal need to resign to the fact that they are a mid-table feeder club :lmao


:lmao probably a scouser on smack.

With the Cesc transfer comes a new wave of glory hunting fans as well.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool fan texted into SSN saying Arsenal need to resign to the fact that they are a mid-table feeder club :lmao


Wut? :lmao 

Some fans are too damn bloody delusional.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Chelsea and Citeh having a bidding war would be funny. Haven't had one properly in years of two big clubs going face to face over a player.
> 
> 25 million would make me a bit happier considering this paltry fee from Barca.




MODRIC PLZ.

And a winger. Or an attacking midfielder that is comfortable on the wing. Like say... HAZARD.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Im just waiting for the Arsenal fair weather fans to start spouting shite again :no:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

wenger about a month ago



> "Imagine the worst situation, that we lose Nasri and Fabregas, you cannot convince people you are ambitious after that."


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Thank fuck that saga is over!
Now we can all get behind the next important thing, making sure Aguero has the best season in the world, so good in fact that someone buys him from Man City, and I can enjoy him playing football once more.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Thank fuck that saga is over!
> Now we can all get behind the next important thing, making sure Aguero has the best season in the world, so good in fact that someone buys him from Man City, and I can enjoy him playing football once more.


If he has the best season in the world he's not leaving City


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> If he has the best season in the world he's not leaving City


Yeah I know...but at the same time I don't want him to have a terrible season and drain all his potential like Man City tend to do to players.

I'm still gutted he moved there :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wenger contradiccted most things he said last month this month. He must have been convinced Citeh nor Barca would come in with the sums. 

Good news is after a statement like that he must know we need some top players.

I would rather not overspend on every player although that is likely now. Liverpool will be mugged by any team now they have been made to look like a team who will overspend for every player, it's a bad precedent to follow.


Barca put 130 million release clause on Cesc's contract :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Wenger contradiccted most things he said last month this month. He must have been convinced Citeh nor Barca would come in with the sums.
> 
> Good news is after a statement like that he must know we need some top players.
> 
> *I would rather not overspend on every player although that is likely now. Liverpool will be mugged by any team now they have been made to look like a team who will overspend for every player, it's a bad precedent to follow.*
> 
> 
> Barca put 130 million release clause on Cesc's contract :lmao


Got Enrique for the same price Newcastle paid for him so not all the time. 

Also £130m? :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal will raise 130 million and buy out his release clause to bring him back here.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sandro Rosell says Barcelona will pay £25.3m up front for Cesc, with add-ons worth £8.7m. Total fee: £34m.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Meh, that's better but the addons are probably stupidly ridiculous. PLAY 30000000000000000000 minutes and assist himself scoring a hattrick in a CL final. Probably.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sad day.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

the cesc fabregas show has been cancelled

damn you fox


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal will raise 130 million and buy out his release clause to bring him back here.


But that means you'd have to save up for about twenty years without making a transfer. :side:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Toodaloo motherfucker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

had to sell to finance the aoc deal.

found this on another forum: http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...al-defender-Bacary-Sagna-article785216.htmlIf

despite the article being ridiculous, this was the original picture of "sagna" in the article:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

45m in the TPA plus 20-25m for nasri comming in so Wenger has no excuses not to spend it on new players. If the club pull the bollocks of being finanically stable over not signing players for big fees they can look no further than what we will get for CL qualification to fill there coffers up.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

whats the latest on the nasri deal?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Sky Sports said:


> Maiga demands Newcastle move
> Sochaux forward wants deal with Magpies
> 
> Modibo Maiga is refusing to play for Sochaux in order to force through a move to Newcastle United.
> 
> Newcastle have made a bid for the Malian international, which is understood to be in the region of €8million (£7million).
> 
> However, Sochaux are refusing to do business, which has angered the 23-year-old and he refused to play in the weekend's defeat to Caen.
> 
> Maiga has now told Sochaux that he does not want to play for them again and wants to join Newcastle.
> 
> He has been offered a new contract by Sochaux, but that only happened after Newcastle made their move.
> 
> "Yes [they have made me an offer], but before the Newcastle offer I have not been offered anything, but now I would like the chairman to consider my interest. I want to leave.
> 
> "I met everyone at Newcastle. They want me and it is not just any club. Premier League is a dream.
> 
> "That is the kind of game I like, it suits me and it is good for my career. I want to leave, he has to accept that and negotiate.


Ahh buying from the French league, that's refreshing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Pardew is going to show Arsene how to play pure football.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fuck off Kenneth, stealing my siggy quote you nobjockey.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i saw it before you. :side:

(just forgot to add it in)


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



King Kenny said:


> whats the latest on the nasri deal?


Should be done my mid week. Hes training with us today but he can't play on tuesday anyway.

Eboue's move to galatasaray is complete as well. Should be announced this week.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

To Cesc:


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*






Thanks for your years of service, Cesc. It's been a pleasure to see him become one of the best midfielders in the world over the years. I wish him all the success in the world at Barca. It totally sucks that he's going though. It's a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Truly a great player, just brilliant to watch. The Premier League will not be the same without him.



Goodbye, Eboue .


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Truly a great player, just brilliant to watch. The Premier League will not be the same without him.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye, Eboue .


the premier league has lost a true legend of the game


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Truly a great player, just brilliant to watch. The Premier League will not be the same without him.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye, Eboue .


:lmao brilliant.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao a bit cringing with Barca playing 'every breath you take' over footage of Fabregas in the Barca youth team at the press conference.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Truly a great player, just brilliant to watch. The Premier League will not be the same without him.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye, Eboue .


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Can't believe Fabregas has to pay £5m of his own money.

Barcelona - More Than A Club.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Truly a great player, just brilliant to watch. The Premier League will not be the same without him.
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye, Eboue .


:lmao 

'Leave the Memories aloneee....'


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal really should try to keep Nasri now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










How can you not love him? :lmao

Shame on the Arsenal fans who booed him, that's like kicking a puppy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> How can you not love him? :lmao
> 
> Shame on the Arsenal fans who booed him, that's like kicking a puppy.


Agent Eboue such a legend will be missed.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Really how good you boo eboue. silly gooners.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> How can you not love him? :lmao
> 
> Shame on the Arsenal fans who booed him, that's like kicking a puppy.


oh my god that is brilliant :lmao


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

poor Arsenal tomorrow prepare to be beaten by Udinese


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Poor Milan fans thinking Cesc was Mr. X :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

EBOUE. Love that pic of RUUD, Rooney and Giggs laughing at/with (presumably at him for being crap).


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Nitromalta said:


> poor Arsenal tomorrow prepare to be beaten by Udinese


Poor Udinese losing one of their "best" players in Sanchez, expect a bore draw tomorrow. 

Anyway, i could imagine some of the Arsenal youths now playing "Hallelujah" because they might get a starting place 8*D

I'm also sad that Eboue is leaving the league, i mean i'm listening to U2's "With or Without You" watching marvelous clips of him on youtube. 

In other news...The People linked Us (Sunderland) with Nikolas Bendtner.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Apparently Bendtner is on "the list" in our desperate striker search. But so is half the world if you believe rumours. Think he'd be good for a mid table side myself.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Apparently Bendtner is on "the list" in our desperate striker search. But so is half the world if you believe rumours. Think he'd be good for a mid table side myself.


Perhaps Pardew considers coming from Arsenal as the same as coming from Ligue 1.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> ^ Poor Milan fans thinking Cesc was Mr. X :lmao


we had a little hope but many of us knew that he wasn't going to be mr X


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Apparently Bendtner is on "the list" in our desperate striker search. But so is half the world if you believe rumours. Think he'd be good for a mid table side myself.


No doubt he'll join the Smogs then, eh?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri's Twitter:



> I heard what the fans were singing about me on saturday and it is really disrespectful because i'm still a arsenal player


Samir doesn't appreciate being sang about, so stop it now, Gooners.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Apparently Bendtner is on "the list" in our desperate striker search. But so is half the world if you believe rumours. Think he'd be good for a mid table side myself.


Would be a good pickup for Newcastle if you get him. When hes played in the right setup hes a good player. 

Nasri getting his excuses ready for when he leaves for money. Disrespect from the fans ive heard that one before...


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Poor Udinese losing one of their "best" players in Sanchez, expect a bore draw tomorrow.
> 
> Anyway, i could imagine some of the Arsenal youths now playing "Hallelujah" because they might get a starting place 8*D
> 
> I'm also sad that Eboue is leaving the league, i mean i'm listening to U2's "With or Without You" watching marvelous clips of him on youtube.
> 
> In other news...The People linked Us (Sunderland) with Nikolas Bendtner.


ok Sanchez is a loss but Udinese will play a guy named Fabbrini and will show his talent


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Nitromalta said:


> we had a little hope but many of us knew that he wasn't going to be mr X


No, there was never any chance Cesc would go to Italy. Never.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

There was never any chance Cesc goes anywhere except Barca.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mr. X will be Montolivo, who is a good player, but considering all the hype that Milan have put into this Mr. X signing, it will disappoint fans.


----------



## Man On The Moon

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fabregas is going to be a fail at Barca. They don't need him as he is worse than Xavi and their other midfielders so he is just going to be a waste of money as they won't play him often.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Man On The Moon said:


> Fabregas is going to be a fail at Barca. They don't need him as he is worse than Xavi and their other midfielders so he is just going to be a waste of money as they won't play him often.


yeah he will be reserve of xavi and iniesta like he is in spain + there is thiago


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> Mr. X will be Montolivo, who is a good player, but considering all the hype that Milan have put into this Mr. X signing, it will disappoint fans.


yeah I know during the summer in Italy they said mr X will be 1 from fabregas,sweistegeir(d bayern guy),ganso or hamsik and now we will end up with montolivo or aquilani or kaka....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Now he can be a sub for both club and country, congrats Cesc!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Apparently Bendtner is on "the list" in our desperate striker search. But so is half the world if you believe rumours. Think he'd be good for a mid table side myself.


Maybe if Pardew smiles at him he'll lower his wage demands.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



MartinFromMars said:


> Maybe if Pardew smiles at him he'll lower his wage demands.












I see what you did there. It's bound to work.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I never understood why Barca wanted Fabregas, other than him being an ex-Barca player, so out of pride. He can't play AMC/striker, 'cause Messi is better. He can't play winger, he'd be ineffective there. He can't play one of the MC positions, 'cause Xavi and Iniesta are further in their career. He can't play DMC, because Busquets is a better DMC than him obviously.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

You are familiar with squad rotation, no? Cesc will get plenty of minutes with Barca next season. Not as much as we would have at Arsenal, obviously, but he'll get plenty of game time. The only worry I'd have for him is that when it comes to the very big games, he might have to take the back seat, which I imagine would be very frustrating.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

having to pay 5 million of his own money is a fucking joke. for one of the biggest clubs in the world, barca sure do act small-time.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ye i agree Barca wasted there money on Cesc as he's going to be sat on the bench for the whole season


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yes, rotation. Surely a player of that amount of money and status should be starting in big games. He won't though, unless someone is injured.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm sad that Cesc left.  He's among my fav players and he's at the club that I don't like. Ugh...

Arsenal fans, any news on Cesc's replacement? Is it Rosicky because he would qualify as a new signing since he didn't play Cesc's role when he was on? That's what Wenger would want you to believe...

I'm hoping we lose in the CL play-offs. :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Razor King said:


> I'm hoping we lose in the CL play-offs. :side:


why?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> why?


So that Arsene's, "We are always in the CL," saying also comes to an end. No CL = no revenue. And HOPEFULLY, it would mean that Arsenal come to terms with reality.

Honestly, it's not a wish, but it's just frustrating. Isn't RVP out of the first play-off?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

This whole thing about Cesc paying 5M of his own money to move to Barca reminds me of when Fenerbahce signed two young prospects, and the new incoming manager didn't like either of them, and fired both players after only a week of them being at the club, taking a couple of million pounds out of his own tranfer budget to do so. One of those players was Gokhan Inler who has just been tranfered from Udinese to Napoli for 15M. Whoops 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Apparently some German paper is reporting that United are going to bid for Gotze, but they are probably just reporting the same thing the express were saying

Would love it to be true, but i very much doubt it. Would prefer him to Sneijder


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wouldnt be surprised if AVB goes after gotze or kaka or sneijder. Especially after the last game.

Torres was too isolated out there


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

nah, avb will just have a whinge about the style of all the teams.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> Apparently some German paper is reporting that United are going to bid for Gotze, but they are probably just reporting the same thing the express were saying


He's the kind of player I can see Wenger bringing in now, these are frustrating times to be a Gooner. Ah well you gotta have faith.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



redeadening said:


> Wouldnt be surprised if AVB goes after gotze or kaka or sneijder. Especially after the last game.
> 
> Torres was too isolated out there


We're not going to go after for any of those. Although, we really should go for Gotze, as it fits in with what we have been doing this summer.



Kiz said:


> nah, avb will just have a whinge about the style of all the teams.


MOURINHO JR!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

hey, mourinho delivered. i got nothing against mou Jr


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Keane gone to LA Galaxy for 3.5 million its been confirmed. Hes gonna bang them in for fun over there. Smart move money wise, he will be popular over there no doubt, since hes an Irishman.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

A dream move for him, the team he has supported as a boy


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He actually said it's a dream come true for him. In fairness to him, getting paid a lot of money to play football in California is a dream of mine too. Unfortunately for me, I have to prefix the word dream with 'pipe'.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

From SSN



> Tottenham have confirmed Robbie Keane has completed his move to LA Galaxy.
> 
> The MLS club's interest in the Republic of Ireland captain emerged as somewhat of a surprise on Saturday night and it was revealed by Sky Sports sources.
> 
> Premier League sides Bolton and Blackburn had been linked with Keane, who had become surplus to requirements at Tottenham, and so had Sven Goran Eriksson's Leicester.
> But Galaxy have completed the deal and, subject to a visa, Keane will now make the move to America, where he will become a team-mate of David Beckham.
> *
> "I am delighted, honoured and very excited to be joining the LA Galaxy," Keane told his new club's official website.
> 
> "I have always wanted to come and play in MLS so it's the perfect combination for me and a dream come true.
> *
> "My family and I have already been made to feel very welcome in telephone calls from (president of Galaxy owners AEG) Tim Leiweke and (Galaxy general manager and head coach) Bruce Arena.
> 
> "Also when David Beckham came and trained at Spurs recently he couldn't speak highly enough about the Galaxy, their fans and the league in general, so I can't wait to get over and get started."
> 
> Tottenham said in a statement on their official website: "The club can announce that it has reached agreement with Major League Soccer side LA Galaxy for the permanent transfer of Robbie Keane."
> 
> The statement added: "We wish him all the best for the future."
> 
> Opportunity
> 
> Keane originally joined Tottenham from Leeds in August 2002 and was part of the club's 2008 League Cup-winning side.
> 
> The former Inter Milan man then re-joined Spurs in February 2009 after a six-month spell at Liverpool, and more recently he spent time on loan with Celtic and West Ham.
> 
> Keane added: "I have already discussed football with Bruce Arena and I know exactly what he wants from me.
> 
> "I am fit, fresh and ready to go. I've come here to score goals and help this team achieve their goals.
> 
> "This is a massive opportunity for me in my career. I aim to grab it with both hands and hopefully help give the Galaxy fans what they want."


:lmao


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> From SSN
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


To be fair, I dont think hes give a shit if people think hes an idiot or not for saying that every time he goes to a new club, and rightly so. Hes gonna make a few million a year, play in a simple league and score lots of goals, especially with Donovan and Beckham providing the service to him, gets to live in California and play football for his living over there. Lucky wanker! Also his wife is a milf.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fuck sake, Robbie.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

nothing wrong with playing football in America nowdays. Especially if it's in LA, New York, or Chicago.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Don't see anything wrong with Keane's move at all. If it's what he wanted then good luck to him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










Since I like Barcelona, I'm glad the deal went through. I think he will probably get more time than we all are thinking this season.

And also happy for Robbie Keane going to LA. I also like Los Angeles Galaxy and they probably needed a striker like him this season. Might finally win an MLS Cup before Beckham leaves now.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Keane's always been about the money anyways.

Hope Ireland give Shane Long his position ASAP. Keane's been great for us, but he's coming to an end, playing in the MLS reflects that.

Keane obviously had a lot of weird dreams as a kid.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

L.A. or Leicester? What a tough choice. Good luck to Robbie. I respect the guy and hope it works out for him out there.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

With Robbie Keane joining LA Galaxy, maybe Beckham can finally win something with them.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

keane is horribly past it, west ham would've probably had a shot at staying up if he hadn't have spooned so many sitters at the end of last season. he hasn't really been any good since berbatov left tottenham.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Keane should've been salesman/pr man. He'll demolish souls in the MLS, even if he's 1/2 YEARS past his best. The pace and physicality of the PL makes most players in their 30's look past it.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Saw a new rumour saying that Anelka wants out of Chelsea after Torres was picked over him.

Not really believing it as Torres had the better pre-season, Anelka formed a partnership with Torres near the end of last season and during this pre-season, and Anelka said last season that he understands his decreased role as an aging striker in a competitive team. He might go elsewhere when his contract is up, but I highly doubt he's going anywhere now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

oh dear. anelka is leaving. chelsea may as well give up the title challenge if we lose him


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> keane is horribly past it, west ham would've probably had a shot at staying up if he hadn't have spooned so many sitters at the end of last season. he hasn't really been any good since berbatov left tottenham.


He can still score, which is seen in the Irish internationals, which he has now become the record international goal scorer of all time in the british isles! In fairness, MLS is very easy in comparison to the PL, id say MLS is even lower in quality than League 1 over here. Hes still a great finisher in 1 on 1 situations and a good pen taker. Id say he'll bang them in for fun over there. No doubt he will be hyped to the max with promo videos and stuff before his début knowing MLS football.

Neither him or berbatov have reached the heights of quality they had together before they were separated.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wenger get on the phone and bring le sulk back.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Evo said:


> Saw a new rumour saying that Anelka wants out of Chelsea after Torres was picked over him.
> 
> Not really believing it as Torres had the better pre-season, Anelka formed a partnership with Torres near the end of last season and during this pre-season, and Anelka said last season that he understands his decreased role as an aging striker in a competitive team. He might go elsewhere when his contract is up, but I highly doubt he's going anywhere now.


I don't know how either of them got picked ahead of Drogba, he should be pissed off.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> I don't know how either of them got picked ahead of Drogba, he should be pissed off.


This. Kinda felt sorry for Drogba since Torres has arrived everyone was talking about "Will Torres score" During that Drogba was getting Vital goals and getting no recognition, Torres scores against the bottom team in the league and gets a breaking news bar about it on SSN.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We did so sweet in the transfer market this year. We spent the same amount for Cesc and Sanchez as Liverpool did for Carroll and Henderson.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Torres had been playing pretty sharply and knocked in the same amount of goals as Drogba did during preseason. I guess it was a decision of who he felt would be sharper for the game, and to be honest Torres served his selection pretty well. To be honest, for starting central striker, I don't think Anelka was in the competition.

I didn't agree with bringing Drogba on so late in the game (thought he should've been their 60' substitution, not their 75'), but I would not be surprised at all if these two are rotated and played at the same time. Plus, I think AVB needs to see early what he has with Torres in tough situations like away at Britannia, because when the African Cup of Nations comes around, he's not gonna have a choice between the two anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I completely disagree that League 1 is better than MLS. Perhaps they're on par, but I'd have to think that MLS is a stronger league. 

It is also a very physical league, where brute strength has a presence. The technical aspect of the game is there, but it's not quite where it should be from an aesthetically pleasing point of view.

But I don't watch League 1, so maybe I'm absolutely wrong.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

league 1 in england? probably on par really. it's said that the a-league here has mostly guys who would be at league 1/2 level with a few championship player qualities, and lms is probably a bit above the a-league. it's hard to compare many of the lower leagues though imo.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's a difficult comparison to make. In leagues in lesser footballing countries like the US and Australia. There tends to be some very good players who'll stick around in the league, and occasionally some very good imports into the league. However the rest of the spots can be filled up by very poor players indeed. So in that sense the best players in the MLS/A-League might be Championship level, even Premier League level in the case of the MLS (after all, Dempsey and Donvan went straight into the Premier League from MLS and performed well immediately), but the players at the other end of the spectrum would be League 2/Conference Level. Some players in the A-League I'd say would have been even lower than the Conference level on natural ability, but because they have full-time contracts, and the physical conditioning coaching is done very well here, they can get to a physical level that part time players cannot.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd put League 1 in England on par with, maybe a little bit above, MLS.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

championship > scottish league > league one > mls


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Seb said:


> championship > scottish league > league one > mls


I would say that as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

League 1 >> SPL






Not sure if posted but that is what nasri is all mad about.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ah, I wondered what all that was about since I didn't hear anything in the ground.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well, it's not exactly creative, but it gets the message across.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Samir you're a cunt, you're a cunt. Samir you're a cunt.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao 

The Gooners are such cunts


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

classy chant


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

thats a good way to treat your own player. wankers.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

cunt


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Say what you will about the chant, but I think it's totally reasonable for gooners to be unhappy with Nasri. I just hope he leaves soon.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Considering he's hardly been the most loyal player - at least in his actions - I'd not condemn fans for thinking he's a cunt, as he is acting like one. They're dickheads for booing Eboue that time but there's nothing wrong with thinking someone who has shown no loyalty to the club, is a cunt.

The cockney accent is one of the most cringeworthy around though - it's possibly the only accent that makes every person sound arrogant.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Vader13 said:


> The cockney accent is one of the most cringeworthy around though - it's possibly the only accent that makes every person sound arrogant.


This!!!

They sound like such arrogant camp bastards when eventually they do start to sing. Embarrassingly cringe worthy...thank fuck I'm not from darn sarf


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't mind them calling Nasri a cunt. Booing Eboue though....


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I agree it's not good to sing that to your own players but he has been a grade A cunt since january. Has not signed a new contract and is leaving for money plain and simple so the boo boys have a right to sing what they want. People getting on there high horse acting like there own fans have not done it or will not do it again is laughable.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

You're a bad fan to boo your own player, you're a bad person to boo Eboue.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> I agree it's not good to sing that to your own players but he has been a grade A cunt since january. Has not signed a new contract and is leaving for money plain and simple so the boo boys have a *right* to sing what they want. People getting on there high horse acting like there own fans have not done it or will not do it again is laughable.


lol no they dont.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> lol no they dont.


They pay money to go see Nasri so they can sing what they want.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

how incredibly narrowminded and stupid.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

This reminds me of when a guy that used to post here got ejected from a Merseyside derby for chanting 'Joleon Lescott The Elephant Man' :lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

The Sol Campbell chant is the exact reason why fans shouldn't be allowed to 'sing what they want'. Although it is hilarious, very offensive though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Raul rejects Blackburn, I'm absolutely in shock  (sorry Nige).


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Meh it's stupid too hurl abuse like that at your own player but can hardly blame Arsenal fans. Even if he Is just going for the Money who can blame him? The whole concept of Loyalty is stupid In football is kinda stupid anyway.




Magsimus said:


> Raul rejects Blackburn, I'm absolutely in shock  (sorry Nige).


First Ronaldihno (Sp?) and now Raul? Lulz


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lille expecting Arsenal to come in for Hazard before the end of the transfer window says L'Equipe. Already said hes a class player and would love him to come.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I hold little to no hope of getting Hazard right now. Lille would be incredibly reluctant to let him go too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

would be an incredible signing.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nothing wrong with the chant, they are just fucking stupid since he hasn't even left yet.

Spurs song about sol on the other hand is pretty retarded and very offensive.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Vader13 said:


> The Sol Campbell chant is the exact reason why fans shouldn't be allowed to 'sing what they want'. Although it is hilarious, very offensive though.


Sol has learned to turn the other cheek.




















you never know when naked Sol will return


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I worry about myself for noticing this but the hair on the bottom of his back looks like a love heart.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I noticed it too, and assumed it represented our mutual and undying love for each other


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Raul rejects Blackburn, I'm absolutely in shock  (sorry Nige).


Yeah I'm amazed too! It didn't take him long either did it?

I wonder what his response was.

A) *Agent:* So Blackburn want to speak to you. What do you think?

*Raul:* Who?

*Agent:* That club run by those Indian chicken fuckers in England, a cold, rainy part of England too but they will be in the Champions League in 3/4 years or so they say.

*Raul:* Tell them to keep on fucking their chickens, idiots!

*OR*

B) *Agent:* So Blackburn want to speak to you. What do you think?

*Raul:* :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

lukaku to chelsea for 18 mil is almost done


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

has nasri gone yet? coz apparently he's a cunt


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i hope not. waste of money.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wonder how Lukaku is going to go if Villas-Boas sticks with the 4-3-3 formation, I wonder if he could play both Torres and Drogba in this formation with Lukaku coming on for one of those.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

the problem is that all 3 play best in the center. drogba and lukaku are very similar, i guess torres probably isnt as strong but is a touch faster, but i cant see how anymore than one of torres/drogba/lukaku could play at the same time, because none play well out wide like a kalou/malouda/anelka does.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah that's what I thought, if he keeps that formation which it looks like he will then I can't see Lukaku getting much playing time. You'd think he would have Malouda/Anelka - Drogba/Torres - Sturridge/Kalou

Lukaku would be played more if we played a diamond formation in the midfield with two main strikers.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wouldn't be surprised if AVB went with both Drogba and Torres this week, rotating in between the right and the centre. Kalou was garbage on the weekend, and I believe Sturridge is still suspended.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Neither Malouda or Kalou played that well against Stoke. I don't think it'll go that great with both strikers on in that formation, but only one way to find out I guess.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Well Kalou doesn't play like an out and out winger anyway, so I could see both men ducking in and out. It's not suited to their actual games, but following a scoreless draw (even at Stoke), I get the feeling AVB will be looking for more firepower.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Good point, was actually surprised with Torres looked a lot better compared to how terrible he was last season. Would've liked it if Drogba was put on earlier instead of the '75 minute to see how they would go.

Latest rumour for Modric is Kalou, Benayoun and £27M.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

spurs should take that deal.


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wouldn't be too bad for us either as we have plenty of forwards so Kalou isn't that big of a loss and Modric would provide some much much needed creativity in the midfield.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

spurs should definitely take that deal. benayoun is still a handy player to have and they can have kalou as supersub..or FOCAL POINT


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

missed this but Defour (and his teammate, Mangala) was sold for 6 million euros (each) to Porto.

How in the fuck does no one from the Prem jump all over that? 6 million for him is a bargain. He'd be a nice piece on many clubs. Including Spurs. Sell of Modric, buy Defour. 

smh.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wouldn't take that if I was Spurs. Doesn't Modric have something like four years to run on his contract? They're in the position of power if so (or even if three). Kalou doesn't really fit into their team and isn't really that good, plus I think they'd rather have someone better than Benayoun to replace Modric, meaning he'll just be a bench player. They could get more.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

By Jamie Stevens, on 15th August 2011, 14:02 UTC 

Views 17636 Comments 3 Liverpool Arsenal Joe Cole Sport Football Barclays Premier League 

Joe Cole has emerged as a shock transfer target for Arsenal as the Londoners prepare for life without Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri.

The Liverpool midfielder has struggled to hold down a regular place in Kenny Dalglish's side after enduring a difficult debut season characterised by injuries and a loss of form.

Cole's situation on Merseyside has been compounded further by the summer arrivals of midfield signings Jordan Henderson, Charlie Adam and Stewart Downing.

Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger is now willing to offer Cole an escape route from his Anfield nightmare as the French tactician seeks replacements for Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri, who are bound for Barcelona and Manchester City respectively.

Wenger still sees potential in Cole and he believes the former West Ham man can still do a job in central midfield or on the left-wing.

The Merseyside club are looking to get Cole's £90,000 weekly wages off their books, but Wenger will ask the player to take a considerable pay-cut if he is to secure a switch back to London.

The 29-year-old's switch from Chelsea to Liverpool wad widely regarded as one of the major transfers coups of last summer, with former Kop boss Roy Hodgson snapping up the playmaker on a free.

Premier League new boys QPR have also been linked with a move but Cole is convinced he can still play at the very top level.


please 8*D

(won't happen but would mark out)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

that's trash. no way is arsene looking at joe cole.

and if he is ....  x 1000


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

we'll take wilshire in a straight swap. 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Marseille have rejected a loan offer from Arsenal for Argentine midfielder Lucho Gonzalez and apparently Chelsea are in for Mata. 

Spurs in talks for Adebayor annoys me we should hijack the deal.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Like Adebayor would go back to Arsenal after what the fans did to him and he did in response.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

From the way he was talking at Real i bet he would come back.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal should just sign Lehmann back up again. Problem solved.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

nah, seamann


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

nah, Shaaban.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I say Manninger.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

GUILLAME WARMUZ


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I remember Shaaban being relatively decent but then he broke his leg and made mistakes afterwards, or made mistakes first then broke his leg... can't recall the order. He broke his leg somewhere down the line though.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He was injury prone and yeah, he got hurt, then when he came back, he sucked. I remember watching Utd/Arsenal at Old Trafford in late 2002 and thinking "their keepers good but who the hell is he?"

He was no Barthez, that's for sure. 8*D.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

didn't arsenal buy mart poom at one point?

i remember them buying richard wright as well around about the time they bought francis jeffers (lol, francis jeffers)

POOM


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> Marseille have rejected a loan offer from Arsenal for Argentine midfielder Lucho Gonzalez and apparently Chelsea are in for Mata.
> 
> Spurs in talks for Adebayor annoys me we should hijack the deal.


Just buy Lucho. Problem solved.

And Adebayor has been a mess since leaving Arsenal. Poor chap.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Vader13 said:


> Considering he's hardly been the most loyal player - at least in his actions - I'd not condemn fans for thinking he's a cunt, as he is acting like one. They're dickheads for booing Eboue that time but there's nothing wrong with thinking someone who has shown no loyalty to the club, is a cunt.
> 
> The cockney accent is one of the most cringeworthy around though - it's possibly the only accent that makes every person sound arrogant.


5 pages to late but who cares.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We've taken 10 faaasand people up there t'day. Err 6 faaasand.

Darnel Situ and William Remy on trial with us, apparently the former is really good on FM so I've been told  He scored 2 in a friendly this morning tbf, which Marveaux played 90 mins with 1 goal 2 assists. Shane Ferguson also played, he's the Irish Gareth Bale btw :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> We've taken 10 faaasand people up there t'day. Err 6 faaasand.
> 
> Darnel Situ and William Remy on trial with us, apparently the former is really good on FM so I've been told  He scored 2 in a friendly this morning tbf, which Marveaux played 90 mins with 1 goal 2 assists. Shane Ferguson also played, he's the Irish Gareth Bale btw :side:



Situ is a top youngster on fm. Footy man best scouting system in the world


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I wish Football Manager was a true resemblance on talent, it'd make me really knowledgeable then. I'd also like an editor in real life too so I can give all of City's players serious viral infections.

Not that I do that on Football Manager...


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

On the FM editor i give some shitty European team the city funds, so i see them in Europe in about 3 seasons. (I'm the Yids at the minute on my save).


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Hmm Adebayor to Spurs on loan?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Manchester City are close to agreeing a deal to sign Samir Nasri from Arsenal.
> 
> The transfer could be finalised in the next 24 hours, with City paying Arsenal a reported £25m.
> 
> Nasri, who joined the Gunners from Marseille in 2008, is into the final 12 months of his contract and has rejected a new deal at the Emirates Stadium.
> 
> The France midfielder, 24, would become the second high-profile departure from Arsenal this week after Cesc Fabregas joined Barcelona on Monday.
> 
> Nasri used social networking site Twitter to congratulate Fabregas on his move and criticise Gunners fans who directed an abusive chant towards him during Saturdays 1-1 draw at Newcastle.
> 
> "I heard what the fans were singing about me on saturday and it is really disrespectful because i'm still a arsenal player", he wrote.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14563989.stm


And on Twitter, this might be bull though...



> Samir Nasri is in Manchester ahead of his move to City #MCFC


Aguero, Dzeko, Balotelli, Silva, Nasri and maybe Tevez. Not a bad choice of attacking options.

Cunts :side:.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

do not want.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Didn't Strings say there was no way they would lose both Fabregas and Nasri? Uh oh 8*D.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> And on Twitter, this might be bull though...
> 
> 
> 
> Aguero, Dzeko, Balotelli, Silva, Nasri and maybe Tevez. Not a bad choice of attacking options.
> 
> Cunts :side:.


God help the Premier league. If Macini was an attacking manager then some teams would get royally destroyed


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri to City, oh well where is the young strings? He must be searching for blogs saying its lies.... I'm even betting Stringer is saying the Fabregas wasn't sold but it was his half-retarded twin brother.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

nasri is a top, top signing. probably overpaid a bit but who cares when you have that much money.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Didn't Strings say there was no way they would lose both Fabregas and Nasri? Uh oh 8*D.


it's ok, mata's coming right?

right?

valencia's debt is so bad they have to sell right?

right?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If city can get Aguero, Silva and Nasri playing well together :argh:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What we sang towards Nasri was unfair. IT's not his fault the board promised him a deal in october then pulled it away.

Now after seeing Eboue, Denilson, Nasri and Fabregas go and only Gervinho signed (everyone else is pointless as they add nothing to the 1st 11) i again stick by my earlier point id have rather lost Wenger this summer than Nasri.

Heres the midfield we could have had had we flogged cesc in May like we should have done.

Alvarez (10.8) Parker (8) Ramsey Vidal (11) Mata (29) - total cost if our board had any ambition whatsoever of £58M

Players sold (Fabregas 35, Eboue 4, Nasri 25, Clichy 6) - £70M so we would have still fit in with Wengers make more than you spend. And we should have also done like United and sold off high earners cheap like Bendtner (4m rather than trying to get 9) etc... which would also help keep our ridiculous wage budget in check.

Fans would have been happier. Team would look stronger. Would still need a lb and a cb but we've gone from needing a lb and a cb and a dm to needing nearly a new 1st 11.

One good point is the wages now seem alot better. Jenkinson will be on alot less than Eboue was (i just hope to god Sagna doesnt get injured) Traore will be on alot less than Clichy. (i just hope no side ever attacks us using a right winger. Cos if they do we're screwed)
Frimpong is on alot less than Nasri and Fabregas but he';s dogshit.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> it's ok, mata's coming right?
> 
> right?
> 
> valencia's debt is so bad they have to sell right?
> 
> right?












"We can deal without Cesc, we have Wilshere and Ramsey. Nasri wasn't even that good last season I swear"


----------



## Seb

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

nasri was arguably the best player in the league before xmas


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What about the 25 man squad? Will City end up leaving a couple of big names out or will they just try to flog them off quick?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Bridge, SWP, Adebayor, Bellamy, Santa Cruz will all probably go by the end of the transfer window. 3 other players will probably have to miss out or go on loan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

1. hart
2. lescott
3. richards
4. kompany
5. milner
6. dzeko
7. aguero
8. tevez
9. barry
10. silva
11. clichy
12. toure
13. toure
14. costel
15. de jong
16. johnson
17. zabaleta
18. kolarov
19. onuoha
20. taylor
21. swp
22. nasri
23. santa cruz
24. weiss
25. bridge

savic and boyata are under 21, and balotelli only just turned 21, so im not sure if he got into the u/21 gap.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

if we can somehow turn Nasri into Hazard, I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Still think Mancini needs to buy another defensive midfielder to bring off the bench when you're not winning. :hmm:


Get to it Sheikh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Gunner14 said:


> Heres the midfield we could have had had we flogged cesc in May like we should have done.
> 
> Alvarez (10.8) Parker (8) Ramsey Vidal (11) Mata (29) - total cost if our board had any ambition whatsoever of £58M


oh man, that would have been nice. effing board (or is it Arsene?). just don't care.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Apparently Santa Cruz' father has said Leeds stand a strong chance of getting him on loan :lmao according to the skysports transfer clockwatch.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

QPR have big £4m for Scott Parker. Get in there Arsene will you.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Bye bye nasri. Hopefully you end up like Adebayor 8*D 25m deal, 200k a week and a 5m signing on fee is being reported.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

medical to be done tomorrow, most likely.


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Anyone else joining the #arseneout parade? He's pissed me off too much now.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Alberto Del Stinko


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



steamed hams said:


> Alberto Del Stinko


But of course - that was the mature response I was looking for.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

until i get some more clarification on funds available, it's tough to say regarding arsene. he could be handcuffed by the board, for all we know.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

edit: wrong thread ~_~


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.eyefootball.com/news/10313/Everton-set-to-sign-Landon-Donovan

It won't happen, if it did I'd actually cry tears of joy, really.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao:lmao Some Arsenal fans wanting wenger out.

Would be good to see Landon back in the prem, bronco.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao:lmao Some Arsenal fans wanting wenger out.
> 
> Would be good to see Landon back in the prem, bronco.


Sure would mate, even if we don't sign him permanently we'll hopefully get him on loan again in January


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

''You don't know what you have till it's gone''. Arsenal fans might want to pay attention to that phrase.

Seriously, who would replace him? Rafa Benitez? Martin O' fucking Neill?


----------



## Hydronators

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Its gonna be a big transition this season for Arsenal obviously with Fabregas and possibly Nasri leaving. It gives guys like Walcott and Witshire a chance to shine. To lose Arsene now would probably destroy the club for this season and probably the next season too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Everton should bring in Donovan and Bradley. He needs a new club.

Bananas, Arsenal is being linked to Zarate ... how is he?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

@ someone saying Chelsea are linked to Mata... would lol HARD if we got him. Arsenal and Liverpool fans have been all over this guy all spring and summer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

supposedly bid 22 million.

seems far too under.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Zarate has pace and he can score. I'd put him ahead of all strikers we have, bar RVP. Maradona didn't pick him for the WC in 2010 and he falls behind the likes of Tevez, Aguero, Higuian, Milito, and Lavezzi as far as forwards go (Argentina). He isn't world class, but his finishing is neat. I wouldn't rely on him as a replacement for Van Persie when the inevitable injury sidelines him, but as a support striker, he works really well. I think the important part is that he is better than what we have presently.

Arsene should get in Forlan. He'll come cheap and has 2 more good seasons in him and also adds experience to the side. But... Yeah.

Gunner14 is right in saying that Arsenal has gone from needing 3 players to requiring around 8 players now. Maybe not 8, but the quality gap is immense. I'm happy to see Cesc leave because we need change, but I'm unhappy we lost out on Alvarez because it's better to have 4 young players in the middle than to have 2 young players. At least, they could be rotated and we could come off more unpredictable. Ah well...

I still feel, if Arsene can bring a striker, a CM/CAM, and a CB, we will be fine. It's not asking much because we already have 60 million in our kitty from the sales of Cesc and Samir.

And, Arsene has stated that he is willing to spend 40 million IF THE PLAYER IS RIGHT... Hmmm, Sneijder? :side: Sucks that no player is better than Rosicky and Chamakh in the market. 

As for Nasri deal, isn't there a way we could ship out Squillaci to ManC with Nasri? I mean, Rosicky isn't a football, but Squillaci is DEFENSE. So... :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd quite like to get Zarate in tbh. He's certainly available, but I don't know why Lazio want rid of him. He's been one of their best players for the past couple of years. He's a versatile and skilful player with a bit of pace too. Only problem is he has a bit of a mouth on him, and is in the Bendtner ball park in terms of self confidence. He's not a selfish player on the pitch though, but he may be slightly annoyed if van Persie has freekick duty ahead of him. He's right footed though, so they might be able to share.

Lazio have been very strange in the transfer market recently. Like getting rid of Muslera for Marchetti (who was Italy's poor keeper at the World Cup who finished the tournament with 1 save, and 5 conceded). Also they've brought in Cisse who is a truly rubbish player that many seem to misjudge as good because he scores goals. They've also let go of Lichsteiner to Juve, who is a very solid if unspectacular fullback, who will probably be first choice at Juve, and replaced him with Marius Stankevicius, who is a woeful player. Any Valencia fan will be able to back me up on that one. I've had to put up with him at Samp long enough. He's got good physical qualities, but nothing else. He's one of those players that's branded versatile, but really it's because there's no position they can actually play well in. Like Alan Smith. Lazio have also brought in Lorik Cana who I don't rate.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I will not have you dissing Alan Smith like that Bananas, take it back. NOW.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Only if you can tell me what his best position is Rene. I honestly don't think he has one.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I hear he's a mean benchwarmer.

He also goes alright in the physio's room. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

raid the Serie A. Specifically, Fiorentina.

- Juan Manuel Vargas
- Stevan Jovetic
- Adem Ljajic

I'd take all of them. Perhaps Ricardo Montolivo, as well.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Montolivo would be nice, but I suspect Milan have got him already, even if it's not official yet.

Jovetic and Vargas would be superb. Although he's not really a left back, I'd love us to get Vargas and play him there. I think it's very important for top quality teams now to have fullbacks who can do things in the final third, even at the expense of defensive ability too. As for Jovetic, perfectly too footed, and can score goals from wide, which would be lovely for us. Ljajic I'm not so keen on. Like I said about Pastore before, he's a player that needs to have the team build around him to do well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Ljajic, would be for the sole purpose of trolling United. Also, he fits the mold. ie, young. 

Vargas would solve a lot of problems, and could probably be bought for 10 million or so. Maybe even less. If Fiorentina were willing to sell. 

I'm getting pretty restless here. I'd like to replacements and close deals being done. But are we even close on anyway? I'd love to see a report of us being on the verge of acquiring someone within in the next 48 hours.

Really don't want to wait until August 30th to make things happen.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

You guys can buy players after you play us and before you play United.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

LOL, just saw that I said Jovetic is perfectly TOO footed. Still at least I didn't say he's NOT A FOOTBALL!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You guys can buy players after you play us and before you play United.


looking apparent that will be how this situation plays out.

you saw my lineup.

midfield trio of Frimpong-Ramsey-Lansbury!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I hear he's a mean benchwarmer.
> 
> He also goes alright in the physio's room. :side:


Doesn't even get on the bench, thankfully.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



> Everton, Blackburn and QPR have made bids to sign Manchester City defender Nedum Onuoha, according to his representative Kia Joorabchian.
> 
> The 24-year-old, who spent last season on loan at Sunderland, is not in City manager Roberto Mancini's plans.
> 
> "I'm not surprised at this level of interest, because Nedum has proven that he's a very good player," Joorabchian told BBC Sport.
> 
> Onuoha came through City's academy and has played 94 games for the club.
> 
> The centre-back has won 21 caps for the England Under-21s and played 31 games on loan for Sunderland last season.
> However, he is behind Vincent Kompany, Kolo Toure, Joleon Lescott and even Dedryck Boyata in the reckoning at City.
> 
> Everton manager David Moyes is keen to add another central defender to his squad, especially with Arsenal keen on England's Phil Jagielka.
> 
> Blackburn see Onuoha as a potential replacement for their captain Christopher Samba, who has also been linked with the Gunners.
> 
> And QPR boss Neil Warnock is likely to have new funds at his disposal with investment from Malaysian entrepreneur Tony Fernandes, who is likely to become the club's majority shareholder.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14570014.stm

Everton to sign somebody??


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Suq Madiq said:


> I'm getting pretty restless here. I'd like to replacements and close deals being done. But are we even close on anyway? I'd love to see a report of us being on the verge of acquiring someone within in the next 48 hours.
> 
> Really don't want to wait until August 30th to make things happen.


Realistically, do you expect Arsene to bring in players? I'm not talking of little boys.

I'm on the verge of thinking that our transfers are done.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Onuoha will be a very good signing for somebody. The guy actually wanted to play for City, and said he was willing to fight for his spot earlier in the window, but I guess he has to go.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd still take Onuoha back at Sunderland tbh, very good player consistently for us last year, struggled to find fault with him. Be a great deal for Everton if they pull it off


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i'd much rather keep nedum.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*






NEDUM


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

city can sell Boyata while they're at it :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

rush can gagf while he's at it


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I think City would rather sell a Bellamy, Adebayor or Santa Cruz before selling Onuoha to be honest.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If we bought NEDUM I'd be absolutely made up, very good defender, could mean we see the end of Hibbert.

Good shout that as well Damage, Bradley would be a great signing for us, we came close to getting him about 3 years ago but ended up at Monchengladbach :side:

Donovan, Bradley and Onouha = a wet dream.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

To someone who pays more attention to Serie A than I do, this is mainly for those who bother with FM too - is Khouma Babacar any good in real life?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i hear 'arry is willing to sell modric now, if the right price and time comes along


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he's the messiah for chelsea, will win them the champions league


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He'll win us the sextuple.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Redknapp now apparently leaves it would actually benefit his team as he could sign "four players and have a better team." Quote from Redknapp there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

he's a wheeler/dealer






FAKKING FOOTBALL MANAGER


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Fucking hate 'Arry.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Floppy chops, looks more like Droopy dog with each passing day.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I love that video so much. Moreso because his own son Jamie regularly refers to him as a wheeler dealer.

Redknapp is a decent manager, but a really despicable person.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> I love that video so much. Moreso because his own son Jamie regularly refers to him as a wheeler dealer.
> 
> Redknapp is a decent manager, but a really despicable person.


Which is why he'll make a great manager for England. :side:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd love nothing more than for Redknapp to take over as England manager. When he inevitably fails in said role it will be the wake up call England need change their youth development and football culture.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lukaku deal is finally completed. He's been given the #18 shirt, even though the #14 shirt is free and he used it at Anderlecht.

I wonder who we're saving the #14 for? Hmmmm....










8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Lukaku might be doing the thing we're he changes his shirt number every year to represent his age. So 19 next year, 20 the year after, ect.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



King Kenny said:


> he's a wheeler/dealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAKKING FOOTBALL MANAGER





Bananas said:


> I love that video so much. Moreso because *his own son Jamie regularly refers to him as a wheeler dealer.
> *
> Redknapp is a decent manager, but a really despicable person.


Superb :lmao I noticed that too.

Never thought we would let Cesc and Nasri go in the same window, with 2 weeks spare to get replacements. What the fuck?

As for Mata, would be funny to see him move, 25mil+ will stil bag him even on this clause. 

Chelsea saving 14 for Thierry of course.


Really, really hard to see Cesc go and see him in a Barcelona shirt, although I wish him all the success in the world and will watch Barca most weeks to see how he is getting on there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'd love to know were lukaku will fit in, well documented that AVB will only play 4-3-3, drogba and anelka just going to be fringe players? or is one leaving.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Drogba and Anelka are signing for Arsenal :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Bananas said:


> Lukaku might be doing the thing we're he changes his shirt number every year to represent his age. So 19 next year, 20 the year after, ect.


Stop raining on my parade, BANANAS!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Chelsea saving 14 for Thierry of course.


I would still mark. And I would say that we made him the world class player he was.



WWE_TNA said:


> I'd love to know were lukaku will fit in, well documented that AVB will only play 4-3-3, drogba and anelka just going to be fringe players? or is one leaving.


He's young. He's not expecting to start every game. He's gonna get playing time, but not a lot until Drogba leaves. Anelka is no threat to him.



Overrated said:


> Drogba and *Anelka are signing for Arsenal* :side:


I would mark.

Edit: Sorry for the double.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsenal will swoop for Mario and Tevez.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

then we'll take van persie off them.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> I wonder who we're saving the #14 for? Hmmmm...


Courtois?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Courtois?


Götze‎ or Hazard :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

'Arry, the wheelin n dealin, Woo, kiss stealin, woo, minivan ridin, modric sellin, son of a gun. WOO


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Joel said:


> I would mark.


If we signed Anelka i would put Le Sulk on the back of my Arsenal shirt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Samir Nasri is expected to join Manchester City in the next 24 hours, and while the Frenchman triples his salary by moving up North, reports in France today have claimed that he has always seen Arsenal as a springboard to a bigger European side.

The former Marseille midfielder, who has less than year left on his existing deal, rejected Arsenal’s £90,000-a-week contract offer several weeks ago, which immediately alerted Premier League rivals City – who are currently on the verge of finalising a £22million transfer for the 24-year-old.

According to respected French news outlet Le Parisien, Nasri has always regarded Arsenal as a ‘springboard to a bigger club’ since arriving in North London three years ago. The newspaper reports that *Nasri wanted to ‘make a name for himself on the continental stage’ and then ‘leave quickly’.*

However, Nasri met up with QPR star and close friend Adel Taarabt last week, where he told the Moroccan starlet that Manchester City weren’t his ‘first choice’ and he has always ’dreamed’ of a move to ‘*Barcelona, Manchester United or Real Madrid’.* The report goes on to say that City’s £200,000-a-week contract offer was too good to refuse for Nasri, who believes the Sky Blues offer a ‘better’ chance of winning silverware than Arsenal.

Talks between City and Arsenal are still continuing, although various journalists have suggested that the transfer will be done and dusted before Arsenal’s Premier League clash with Liverpool on Saturday."



Firstly, how do you expect to win trophies with someone who has zero commitment to the cause?

Secondly, if you have aspirations to join those three massive clubs then choose to join Citeh it's clear what you really want.

His tweet the other day was totally unacceptable. He didn't say anything all summer and refused a big contract at a massive club which he apparently "loves" and is looking to move on after a few good months. He even had the audacity to say "STILL" an Arsenal player. Who's the one being disrespectful Samir?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> According to respected French news outlet Le Parisien, Nasri has always regarded Arsenal as a ‘springboard to a bigger club’ since arriving in North London three years ago. The newspaper reports that *Nasri wanted to ‘make a name for himself on the continental stage’ and then ‘leave quickly’.*







Video goes perfect with that report, whether it's true or not.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

great, wasting 25 mil on someone who wont stay the length of his contract.

tool.

i get that city isn't one of the big 4. i get that we're not a huge superpower like liverpool, arsenal, united and chelsea. i get that heaps of players will come here just for the money. but those same players dont need to trash the club that they're at.

city dont need players that are just wasting their time.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Meh it's horrible that Nasri has to be like that but guess you can't really blame him for wanting to go for the Money and trying to basically having his career in mind. Like a lot of players football just seems to be just another job for him rather than a fulltime hobby. Shame really but Understandable after all a player's career only lasts 15 - 20 years at most guess he just wants to make sure he feels like he accomplishes all he can in the short amount of time. Maybe feels like he needs to do it all before he hits 30 and his abilities start to wear or something.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I get that players want to be successful. I get that totally, but Nasri could have handled this with a bit more class. I feel players these days go to clubs where they can automatically win trophies without pushing themselves. Obviously I'm bias but if I had the choice of winning a Champions League with Arsenal or Real Madrid, Arsenal would be the obvious choice as it is even more of an accomplishment than joining other players on big money elsewhere and picking up trophies easily. Nasri could be a big player here and could help lead us to trophies, and by the time he is 30 he could have won a few here. If he won 5 trophies here as a big player but won 10 at Citeh being a bit part player then I'm sure he would be more proud of winning them trophies at Arsenal.

Arsenal are going through a very transitional period now and it is very unlikely that we will win a Premier League or a Champions League in the next three years, but at least try and help the club to hit the hefty heights of yesterday rather than picking trophies up by default.

@Kiz, as soon as he develops a bit more and picks up his pay cheques he will be off to Spain probably. Hardly what Citeh need when stability is the most important thing.


Arsenal apparently loaning out Traore to QPR. This surely means another left back is coming in, or we are signing another 2 defenders and are pushing Vermaelen out to left back when needed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh it's horrible that Nasri has to be like that but guess you can't really blame him for wanting to go for the Money and trying to basically having his career in mind. Like a lot of players football just seems to be just another job for him rather than a fulltime hobby. Shame really but Understandable after all a player's career only lasts 15 - 20 years at most guess he just wants to make sure he feels like he accomplishes all he can in the short amount of time. Maybe feels like he needs to do it all before he hits 30 and his abilities start to wear or something.


i get it but he can fuck off to malaga or psg if he wants money. we're in the champions league. we need to stop pissing in the wind. we have reached a target. we need to build from there. not have players that are only here for the money. guys like kompany, hart, johnson, zabaleta, silva obviously want to be there to win competitons. we went through the stage of offering pure cash to get players (bellamy, bridge, adebayor) but now we have champions league, and a chance at spending time in the top 4 in the premier league. to have someone like nasri come in, take his huge check, then treat the club like a joke is just crap and insulting.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Problem is mancini to some degree. City kinda feels like WCW in its prime. Its doing well, but the problem is alot of guys dont take management seriously and only have their own interests at heart.

Whats needed is someone who can bust heads and take charge


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i dont think it's mancini. not even mourinho was able to control balotelli, and i dont think tevez is naturally a cunt, i think he's influenced a lot my that money grabbing cunt kia. i think it's those higher up, who are dumb enough to allow guys like nasri to boss them into 200k a week. at this point, we should be saying that we have a great squad as it is, and that you should only be coming if you want to help build on, not a couple of years on a huge wage and then go to a bigger club.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

You guys have had about 3 years of spending. This will probably be your last for a lil while as long as you get Champions League football again. It's basically the same thing Chelsea did when they got an unlimited source of money. They spent huge first few years then once they had found a good team to work with they settled down making only a few signings. Maybe 1 big money deal instead of 4 or 5.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mancini just isn't a personal manager milner among others have said publicly he does not talk or interact with his players other than obviously in training and match day's.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's more or less today's game though. The top players want to be winning top honours on top wages. If Aguero does very well at Citeh but doesn't win anything major he will go somewhere where he will, probably. 

The lure of playing for a big club will always be there if you are hanging around the top all the time. If Citeh decline in 10 years time their reputation as a big club will be gone. I really think they should be focussing on getting this talented group of players together and staying at the top level rather than buying players for the sake of it. The purchase really isn't necessary and he won't excel there on the bench. Mystified as to why Citeh want him there really.

Nasri was unhappy here because he couldn't play in central midfield. This shows he is out for himself, only. Citeh has a much bigger squad than us and he will struggle to get into the starting XI never mind taking a starting position for granted and wanting to play elsewhere in the line up. I could see him being a very disruptive character. It's a shame as 6 months ago he was free scoring, captaining the team and looking like with a few more seasons under his belt and a little more consistency he could have been a world class player. Never to be.

FFP, if used correctly could stop all of this. I always hear that the NFL has a good financial set up, and while I'm certainly no expert in that field maybe football should start looking towards that financial model. It doesn't need to be the same, that would be impossible but maybe taking the best things from each sport to make it more competitive it would be better.

The top clubs will always mostly stay at the top, and that is the way it is. I would love it for smaller clubs to come and build year on year into top clubs but the way Citeh have done it is unfair and is becoming all too unfair. Maybe more rules and regulations will stop this and make football more competitive again.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

there is a picture of Jagielka in a Manchester airport signing papers with an Arsenal agent floating around twitter today.

He better stay healthy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I bet Wenger still haggled with everton even with all the money he has.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What a shit deal. Unless Bendtner is being offered and we are giving them 10 million then I'm mystified as to why this is going through. Cahill would cost the same and is better. Underwhelming players linked defensively anyway.

Hopefully this isn't an Arsenal rep. It could be anyone.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Cahill is younger and never seems to be injured, although i rate Jags very highly and will be a good signing for the gunners if true.

Poor everton though, i bet moyes still doesn't get the money to spend.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

speaking of ffp, there was an interesting article written in 442 here about how it may make the richest clubs even richer. using the la liga as an example, the huge monopoly run by barca and madrid has made it impossble for other clubs to compete. malaga is now trying to challenge, and the only way to get in there is through huge amounts of spending. ffp will take away malaga's ability to challenge, yet probably wont affect barca and madrid, who benefit from huge television deals, sponsorships and bank payments. while ffp might work in principle, i cant see it working out. idk the latest figures coming out from epl clubs, but i would presume arsenal is the only big club running at a profit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What a wasted opportunity. I was so happy when this was said to be introduced. Inter have been very wary of FFP and I doubt that they think that it will barely have any impact. They are a massive club and are wary of it so hopefully it changes football a little.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

it just seems that the threat of kicking a team out of europe is a very empty one. what if in one year, barca, real, united, chelsea, city, liverpool, milan and so on fail to turn a profit? are they all going to be removed from europe? it would ruin the competition.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

if that were to happen, it'd just create the super-league we've heard rumored.

re: jags. no one can identify the arsenal rep yet. shady.

NIGE. Blackburn rumor: They made a bid for FC Dallas (MLS) CB George John. Greek-American, looking at both national teams. Quick info on him ...

SoccerByIves Ives Galarcep
4 Blackburn fans asking; John is big, strong, great in the air w/underrated technical skill. Key question is slight lack of lateral quicknes

SoccerByIves Ives Galarcep
George John has good top-end speed, but like most big CBs, dealing w/ smaller, shifty forwards who test him laterally can trouble him


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

That is impractical, I agree. The competition loses credibility without the big names. BUT, I approve of drastic actions to make football fair again. I don't want to see great football clubs dropping like flies with this senseless spending.

Something needs to be done. It will make football more competitive. More top players will go to smaller clubs if they can't go to a bigger one. More and more improvements to the game will be seen year on year if it is implemented properly.

Sadly, as Mikey said it will probably end up in the super league being made. You would have thought clubs would want it to be fair though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Dann held out of today's Europa League match.

Jags and Dann?!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Dann probably moving. 

If we were going to get the inexperienced Dann we may aswell have moved for Hummels, Subotic or Sakho though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Dann is probably much cheaper than those three, though.

Since Ryo got his work permit, I wonder if he considers him the replacement to Nasri.

I really doubt we'll get another attacker in the mix. But we need one. Chamakh is trash.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Dann is probably much cheaper than those three, though.

Since Ryo got his work permit, I wonder if he considers him the replacement to Nasri.

I really doubt we'll get another attacker in the mix. But we need one. Chamakh is trash.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

the problem with ffp is that it won't be fair. fifa are a filthy corrupt organisation who like to pretend they have a care that smaller teams are getting basically bullied. if they cared so much, where was ffp when ronaldo moved from barca to inter for 19.5 mil? or 2 years later, vieri from lazio to inter for 32 mil. just look at the 5 largest transfer fees, 4 have been paid by real madrid (ronaldo, zidane, kaka, figo) and one by barca (ibrahimovic). ffp will only in theory work in the premier league.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Dann held out of today's Europa League match.
> 
> Jags and Dann?!


Birmingham won't want to win the game. Probably will still move though, but wouldn't use that as an indication.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

True, but in terms of us paying Jags that much we may aswell have moved for a better, younger centre back. I'm considering money is not an option for a centre back.

A top quality midfielder is necessary. Cesc is a huge loss for the club and quite simply needs replacing, we will not only miss his quality, but his passion. He was never a true captain but at least he gave everything for the team, he made the team tick - quite simply irreplaceable. Posted this in the other leagues section but it probably fits in here too: IT'S LONG

Thoughts on Cesc/



Spoiler



Really hard to see him leave the club. Other people grew up with Charlie George, Liam Brady, Tony Adams, Ian Wright, Dennis Bergkamp, Patrick Vieira or Theirry Henry, but I grew up with Cesc as the main man. I was 11 when I got my first shirt as a real fan and I had his name on the back. Looking back that was really surprisng since when I was a kid I always admired the goal scorers and this was the same season Henry was still at the club, so I figured I would have had his name there. I don't know what it is but he has always been the top player at the club for me and the one I looked up to the most.

I will never forget all of the great, great moments he has given us over the years. I have been thinking a lot the past few days and this opinion will not be shared by other supports but I believe Cesc has been a legend at this club. Liam Brady is often considered a legend by default and rightly so, he gave us 7 great years and didn't win a lot with us apart from the FA cup win in 1979, this is the same as Cesc. Most of the stories I have about this club contain Cesc Fabregas and I think that's a measure of how important Cesc has been to this club. I believe he truly, truly loves this club and has given everything he has for the duration of his time with us. I will never forget his first truly world class performance against Juventus when he showed what he will be like in the future in the absence of Vieira. His performance in the Bernabeu the same year was just as good and seems to go unnoticed, unfairly. His goals in 2007 and 2009 against Tottenham were equally as good and the celebrations were full of passion. His penalty against Barca to make it 2-2 was admirable, taking the penalty and playing the duration of the game with a broken leg was a sight to behold, and a measure of his love for the club. Cesc was never really a "proper" captain and led by example instead but his ultimate performance as a captain was undoubtedly against Stoke in the same game Aaron Ramsey got injured and he scored the goal to seal the victory in extra time. His performance against Blackburn in 09/10 at the grove where he scored 4 times, scored once and hit the bar was one of the best performances I have ever seen, and the celebration after the goal was equally as good, sealing the performance with a kiss. The 30 minute cameo against Aston Villa another memorable performance where he scored 2 off the bench. However, without a doubt my favourite moment of Cesc's career here was his performance, goal and celebration against AC Milan in 2007/20008 where we knocked them out of the CL in the San Siro. Full of emotion and passion.

I could wax lyrical for hours about Cesc and his time here but I just get a feeling of disappointment that he has gone now. He has said many times it is so strange to be the youngest in a midfield at such a young age and that the team needs more experience. He came on leaps and bounds when he was playing with top class players during the invincibles period, but since then there has been a lack of quality for him to look up to or to learn from. He has had to carry this team so many times and he is just too young to do it on his own. I believe in 10 years time we will look back on this time as a transitional period for this club, the stadium change has had a massive impact on the club and is a major reason why we haven't been as competitive as we have been, but this is still a very important time for the club and Cesc has been instrumental in keeping this club at the top level and carrying us through the years. If Arsene would have bought more experienced player to play with Cesc we may have won many more trophies and just maybe, Cesc would still be here, not a waste of talent, but an opportunity wasted. Very unfortunate for him to play here at such a period. I really hope in 10 years people will truly see what he has done for this club.

The way he conducted himself after leaving and talking about Wenger and Arsenal in such a passionate way was really nice, rarely do you see that from modern players. I can't wait to see what he will say in the interview for the Arsenal fans he promised to do, hopefully he will sign off well.

Great to see Cesc making his debut there, people are idiots if they think he will be on the bench all season, Xavi will still have more injuries and Cesc can come in without a drop in quality, and Iniesta or other players can be rested. He will only get better playing with other world class players and by 29 will be the best midfielder in the world, an absolute bargain.





I would love another attacker, RVP is really the only quality we have and he is injury prone. Surely this adds up for Arsene?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Zarate's agent is in london. Can't say im impressed if that's who we are signing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

in that case, you're hard to impress.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

How is Zarate? Heard pretty good things, surely an improvement over who we have, or the LACK of what we have. By the sounds of it he is signing for TOTTENHAM though, not Arsenal.







No, I'm still not over it :sad:


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> ''You don't know what you have till it's gone''. Arsenal fans might want to pay attention to that phrase.
> 
> Seriously, who would replace him? Rafa Benitez? Martin O' fucking Neill?


Tony Adams.

No troll.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> I get that players want to be successful. I get that totally, but Nasri could have handled this with a bit more class. I feel players these days go to clubs where they can automatically win trophies without pushing themselves. Obviously I'm bias but if I had the choice of winning a Champions League with Arsenal or Real Madrid, Arsenal would be the obvious choice as it is even more of an accomplishment than joining other players on big money elsewhere and picking up trophies easily. Nasri could be a big player here and could help lead us to trophies, and by the time he is 30 he could have won a few here. If he won 5 trophies here as a big player but won 10 at Citeh being a bit part player then I'm sure he would be more proud of winning them trophies at Arsenal.


Pretty crazy statement is that though really. Of course you would prefer to win the CL with Arsenal because you're a fan, but Nasri isn't so he has to weigh up who he has more of a chance succeeding with and all bias aside, that would be City.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

What I'm saying is that winning it with Arsenal as a big player would be more rewarding than winning it with Citeh as a bit part player and picking up medals where you aren't truly happy.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> What I'm saying is that winning it with Arsenal as a big player would be more rewarding than winning it with Citeh as a bit part player and picking up medals where you aren't truly happy.


Maybe it would, but the chance of that happening for him at Arsenal would be slim to none as opposed to his chances of winning something at City. Why would he want to stick around at Arsenal watching numerous players leave only to be replace by inferior ones just so he could be classed as a big player, when he could head off to City on insane wages, surrounded by players who have more chance of winning trophies.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It's all about the benjamins.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> What a shit deal. Unless Bendtner is being offered and we are giving them 10 million then I'm mystified as to why this is going through. Cahill would cost the same and is better. Underwhelming players linked defensively anyway.
> 
> Hopefully this isn't an Arsenal rep. It could be anyone.


Jagielka is a fucking great defender, only just getting back to his best now after injury. Jagielka pre injury was twice the player Gary Cahill ever will be, and I'm confident he'll return to that level of ability.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Jags along with ledley king when fully fit for long periods are brilliant defenders, i rate king above many in the prem probably top 3.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Jags isn't injury prone which is even better, it's just that it was one massive injury that kept him out for a year, only just getting back to his best now, which is good because (I'm not just saying this because I'm an Evertonian), his best is better than most.

You're right about King as well, one of the best defenders the country has had in years, such a shame.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Atletico Madrid agree deal to sign Falcao from Porto for €40 million. On the SSN ticker now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Jags is good but 18 million for essentially 2 seasons is a waste in our situation. I would like to be proved wrong but it's a lot of money.

I find King overrated, people were calling him world class in 09/10 when he had a string of 4 great games which was ridiculous.


Damn, SA beat me to it. 35 mil is a lot but Falcao is top drawer. Not sure why he is going to Atletico but they have put the Aguero money to good use.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Atletico Madrid agree deal to sign Falcao from Porto for €40 million. On the SSN ticker now.


Very nice replacement for Aguero if true. Not as talented but still great.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Atletico Madrid agree deal to sign Falcao from Porto for €40 million. On the SSN ticker now.


Every top 4-6 club should kick themselves he was a must for anyone, price probably put people off.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Philip Nikodem Jagielka (had to full title him, that's one fucking belter of a middle name) is only 29, you would get 4 seasons out of him at his best, at least.

Falcao is a great deal for Atletico to be honest, great replacement for Aguero.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

more twitter tweets talking about Arsenal and Zarate. 

Jaga and Zarate in before Saturday??


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I would be ecstatic with them being in before Saturday. I wasn't sure about a new striker coming in but there very well may be which is great.

I'm coming round a bit more to Jags, would add some much needed experience. Those 2 and another top attacking player like Eden Hazard and another midfielder of top quality who has experience and a lot of energy would be 2 other top additions. With 4 players coming in we could be looking beyond fighting for 4th. Wilshere with a season behind him and Ramsey fit is a massive bonus. I think we need a big 30-40 million pound signing in midfield for Ramsey and Wilshere to look up to and learn from, something Cesc lacked here and more importantly to gibe us a drive and movement in midfield.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Great deal for A Madrid if true.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I would've had Ledley King in the England side over ENGLAND'S LION if both were fully fit. King is that good.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Atletico Madrid agree deal to sign Falcao from Porto for €40 million. On the SSN ticker now.


Yuuuuuus, this is great news.
Atletico Madrid are my go to team in football games all the time, and with the losses of De Gea and Aguero i thought all was lost.

But now with Falcao, Ruben Micael both signed, and Diego and Pablo Osvaldo also apparently signing, things are looking up.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Feck, good signings by Atletico. They have probably actually improved if all those go through. They lose 2 top players but more versatility added.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Aguero as a big loss obviously.
And Forlan is on his way out, but he was basically non existent for them last year anyway.
Wise signings with their money.

Unlike Udinese so far. They made a hell of a lot of money in the transfer window and have barely spent any. Could probably have given Arsenal a big problem if they had used some of the money.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri's agent holding up deal for move. Won't be making his debut this week by the looks of it and is more than likely going to make his debut against tottenham.

sami youre a cunt.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

well he could sign tomorrow, train saturday and be on the bench on Sunday.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah After all Enrique signed for us on Thursday/Friday and made his debut on Saturday


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

It looks like the deal will be more complicated than Enrique's deal. Apparently it might not be done until next week, with contracts stalling already he will probably sign on saturday at the earliest now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Jags you cunt. If you're moving away from Everton, stop trying to stuff us up, and delay your move until after the game.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'd love to know were lukaku will fit in, well documented that AVB will only play 4-3-3


Not necessarily. AVB ran quite a few formations during preseason including a 4-2-3-1 and I believe also a 4-1-2-1-2, and they performed well under those conditions. Don't be surprised if he uses that or just another formation at some point.


Stringer said:


> Arsenal are going through a very transitional period now and it is very unlikely that we will win a Premier League or a Champions League in the next three years


To be honest, I wouldn't have pegged Arsenal to win a Premier League or Champions League trophy in the next 3 years even if Cesc and Nasri stayed. Not trying to make it worse, just being honest.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Degen linked with QPR still. Hope he goes. 


Reports on Thursday claimed the club had opened negotiations with Bolton about signing England international Gary Cahill in a deal which would see striker David Ngog go the other way and youngster Raheem Sterling join on a season-long loan.

However, Press Association Sport understands no talks have taken place between the clubs regarding Cahill.

http://www.sportinglife.com/footbal...08/18/SOCCER_Liverpool_Nightlead.html&BID=312


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

falcao isn't a 35-40 million player, but neither is andy carroll. but atletico needed someone to replace aguero and he's probably the best option.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm surprised Porto would accept that bid for Falcao. After all, they did reject a bid of 80 mil for Hulk. :side:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Considering they wouldn't take that bid from Chelsea, and considering Falcao apparently re-signed with Porto, AND considering his new contract apparently hiked his release clause up, I'm not exactly sure I believe that report. Especially considering neither site has confirmed it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Yeah, more strikers, thats what chelea needs.

I wouldnt mind picking up an extra creative midfielder, winger and MAYBE a right back


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Atletico have confirmed it.

_Atletico agree Falcao deal
Colombian striker on his way to Spain

Atletico Madrid have announced that they are to sign Colombian striker Falcao for 40million euros (£34.7m) from Porto.

The highly-rated striker is regarded as one of Europe's deadliest marksmen, with his strike ratio in Portugal close to a goal every game.

In total he netted 73 times in just 88 appearances for Porto.

He was reported to be a target for Chelsea this summer, following the arrival of Andre Villas-Boas at Stamford Bridge.

The former Porto boss was expected to raid his former employers for their top stars, with Falcao believed to be top of his wish list.
Medical

No move materialised, though, and Atletico have pounced.

The deal to take the South American forward to Spain is understood to include an extra seven million euros (£6m) in add-ons.

A move is also subject to Falcao passing a medical and personal terms being agreed.

Atletico have been able to splash the cash after offloading Sergio Aguero to Manchester City.

That transfer brought in some 45million euros (£39.1m) and the Primera Liga giants have wasted little time in reinvesting that cash.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12874_7110452,00.html_



redeadening said:


> Yeah, more strikers, thats what chelea needs.
> 
> I wouldnt mind picking up an extra creative midfielder, winger and MAYBE a right back


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mata:

Arsenal FC target Juan Mata could join Chelsea FC in £27m deal - report


Juan Mata


> Crunch Sports Staff - 19 Aug 2011
> Chelsea have reportedly launched a £27million bid for Juan Mata.
> 
> Reports on Thursday had suggested the Blues were ready to hijack Arsenal's bid for the Valencia star, with Mata until this week widely expected to join the Gunners this month.
> 
> Tottenham have also shown interest in the Spain international as they look to improve their midfield before the transfer window closes on August 31st.
> 
> But Chelsea are keen on bringing in two midfielders before the transfer deadline, and with their pursuit of Luka Modric continuing to drag on, manager Andre Villas-Boas has hinted that he is ready to look at alternatives to the Croatian.
> 
> On Thursday, it was reported that Chelsea had failed with a £22m bid for Mata, but were hopeful that an improved bid would convince Valencia to sell.
> 
> And according to the Daily Telegraph, the west London side have lodged a bid for the 23-year-old worth £27million.
> 
> Valencia do not want to sell, but are thought to not be in the best financial position, and Mata is keen on a move.
> 
> And while the Spaniard had been interested in joining Arsenal, he is now thought to want to join Villas-Boas' side.
> 
> Chelsea are also in talks with Porto over a deal for full-back Alvaro Pereira, while his team-mate Joao Moutinho remains a target should a deal for Modric completely fall through (see below).
> 
> Speaking on Thursday, AVB had said of the club's pursuit of Modric: "We have approached Tottenham before regarding the player.
> 
> "I don't know if it's viable or not and to what extent we can go regarding his price because we are speaking about a high amount and nothing else basically. End of story."
> 
> He added: "I just have to study the rest of the market and hopefully find a solution for my team."


Apparently there's talk it'll be done in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

if mata is sold for 27 million, i will. FLIP. MY. MOTHERFUCKING. SHIT.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sky Sources are reporting that the Nasri deal is in the final stages now.

Looks like it could be done by the end of today.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

sell nasri.

buy mata (or hazard). then buy vertonghen (sp?). 

then i ejaculate. word.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

lol @ wanting another RB at Chelsea when you already have Ivanovic, Boswinga and Ferreira. Chelsea need some fresh wingers or a new CM.

Great signing by Atletico, even if he's a little over priced after one good season. Along with Miranda, Adrian and Micael they've made some good signings so far, and possibly Diego will join them too. As usual tho, they're neglecting their right back spot, which is desperate for a better player than natural CB's filling it like Perea or Ujfalusi. Should do what I do with them on FM and make a cheeky bid for Van der Wiel 8*D.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Mata to Chelsea gives me teh sad.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Get ready for more fan backlash Arsene.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Arsene should have been on that Mata shit straight away. He said the other night he would even spend 40 million on one player, I hope he isn't looking for Messi quality for that amount. Yes, prices are inflated but that is just today's market.

Vertonghen would be awesome, already knows Verm. We really need to make a signing of the quality of Hazard to show intent, the deal makes sense and would make up for losing out on Juan Mata.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wanted us to go after Hazard, but Mata has more experience and is young as well, so if we do get Mata, I'll be delighted.

I hope we can get Modric next week and then ship out a few players (Anelka or Kalou and Bosingwa or Paulo Ferreira).

Modric + Mata = Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Chelsea will finish ahead of City if they get Modric and Mata. Hell, if Torres gets back on form they could take the PL title without too much fuss. They had a pretty horrific part of the season last year but still challenged right at the end. If they keep consistency and new players get on form I really fancy them for the PL.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I seriously want Anelka. I reckon he can still do a job for us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

You want Le Sulk? He could have been awesome if he stayed here, but managed to fuck up most of his career.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Arsene should have been on that Mata shit straight away.


My guess is that Arsenal have been in contact with Valencia over a possible move but they couldn't agree a fee or weren't comfortable with his wage demands. With all the talk of signing a centre half (Dann/Samba/Cahill) am I the only one who wants to see Arsenal go for Mats Hummels? I've not seen him play much but from what I've heard/read he seems like a quality young centre half.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't know what happened with Mata. Apparently we didn't bid high enough. Another story was that we didn't get the big money up in time. Also been noises our wages weren't high enough for him. 

YES! Absolutely. Hummels looks fantastic and fits the mould of an Arsenal centre half well. He will be more costly than Samba/Dann but not far off Cahill's valuation for a superior player. I still think we need more experience so him and Jags in a player swap would be fantastic.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

In other news:

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/latest-news/el-zhar-to-leave-reds

Liverpool Football Club this evening confirmed they have reached agreement to release Nabil El Zhar from his Anfield contract.

The player is now expected to join Spanish side Levante, who have announced on their website they expect to finalise a two-year deal in the coming days.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I hope he doesn't expect to be paid on time then.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Overrated said:


> I seriously want Anelka. I reckon he can still do a job for us.


so wait, you dont want zarate, but you want anelka?

:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

yeah that confused me too


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If i'm right in thinking, wasn't that Zarate on loan a Birmingham a few seasons back?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

He was, then he went to Italy.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We bid 14 million for Mata and that clearly wasn't enough for Valencia. We didn't up our bid, so the deal fell out. Accountant Arsene... 

If Mata goes to Chelsea, expect some serious backlash from the fans, especially at the Emirates. Of course, if we get Zarate, Hazard, and a CB, then it would be fine...

Hummels would cost us at the range of 20 million. There is no way Arsene is going to get him. Subotic would also cost around 17 million, so I'm not sure. I think we are in for Dann because Arsene likes the Verma/Kosh partnership at the back and he wouldn't want to disrupt it by bring in a first team player, so Dann it may be.

I'm all for Arsene bringing Jagelka and Dann, with the possibility of shipping Squillaci as a part deal with Nasri for 30 million. (Y) I'm sure City could do with another defender.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

we're in a charitable mood seemingly with nasri, we'll probably bump the deal up 10 min for squidalllci


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> we're in a charitable mood seemingly with nasri, we'll probably bump the deal up 10 min for squidalllci


The Sheik: Helping two clubs at a time...


----------



## just1988

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Razor King said:


> Hummels would cost us at the range of 20 million. There is no way Arsene is going to get him.


I'd be comfortable with stumping up £20mil for Hummels, especially seeing as we just paid around 15 for AOC. I do think though that we'll probably end up just signing Dann and that's it, in which case I don't know how Wenger can justify selling Clichy, Eboue, Fabregas and possibly Nasri, Squillaci, Bendtner & Almunia whilst only bringing in AOC, Dann, Jenkinson & Gervinho.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

You're forgetting mighty Joel Campbell. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

DarrenArsenal1 Darren
Not quite so sure Nasri is a done deal out of club, noises within saying that he will ONLY be allowed to go when we do get a replacement


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Nasri could play tomorrow, wouldn't be surprised to see him start :lmao

If we buy Hazard and miss out on Mata then I won't be angry at all. Both are quality players. It is frustrating that we could have had Mata for 18 million, I mean seriously Arsene, what's another 4 million?

We have sold or are selling a lot of players, so we are going to be putting a lot of faith into youngsters to shine. Ryo will do well, and could see him developing into a cracking player. He has developed from an 18 year old college kid to the main man at a big Dutch club and is now returning to Arsenal. Could be another Smalling story. Frimpong will do well too, hopefully he impresses tomorrow.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

excited to see what Ryo brings to the club. I dunno why, but I feel more optimistic toward Ryo than AOC.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Kiz said:


> so wait, you dont want zarate, but you want anelka?
> 
> :lmao


Never said i did not want Zarate just said i would not be impressed.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I'm sure Zarate would be used as a back up, and is definitely an improvement on Chamakh as he has really dropped form.

Hopefully Vela's loan spell will help him a lot, he has the talent he just needs to get more games under his belt.


Ganso (Santos) is being followed by Chelsea, City and specially Spurs.Expensive (over £23),1 for future: will end up soon in a top four team

23 million :lmao They will be looking for at least 30 for him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Vela's had plenty of loan spells, if he was going to break into Arsenal's team he'd have done it by now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> I'm sure Zarate would be used as a back up, and is definitely an improvement on Chamakh as he has really dropped form.
> 
> Hopefully Vela's loan spell will help him a lot, he has the talent he just needs to get more games under his belt.
> 
> 
> Ganso (Santos) is being followed by Chelsea, City and specially Spurs.Expensive (over £23),1 for future: will end up soon in a top four team
> 
> 23 million :lmao They will be looking for at least 30 for him.


Havent seen much of Ganso for myself but from what I've heard about him if Neymar can be valued at £40m or so then so can he.

As for Vela I kida agree with Mags he just keeps jumping from team to team surprised he hasn't decided to just leave yet


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wenger will just throw Nasri on the bench tomorrow so he can hear another, more rousing, rendition of ''Sami, you're a cunt!''.

I actually hope that happens :side:.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> If i'm right in thinking, wasn't that Zarate on loan a Birmingham a few seasons back?


He was, I like him as a player, could see him doing well at Arsenal, definitely wouldn't be a bad backup to RVP at least. Better than what they have at least


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Magsimus said:


> Vela's had plenty of loan spells, if he was going to break into Arsenal's team he'd have done it by now.


True. Good player. Great touch. Just not physically suited to the premiership. Could go to spain and change his career like Diego Forlan did.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Vela has only had one loan spell when available to Arsenal, which was for 6 months which isn't nearly as bad as other players. He is more suited to Spanish football but with regular football he could become a lot better.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't think Vela's future is at Arsenal. 

Daily Express says that Arsenal will bid 15 million for Yann M'Vila (Rennes). Um ... I don't know much about him other than he's a defensive mid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

M'Vila is my second option after Vidal, both defensive mids but both go around it differently, just turned 21 too. Not exactly the experience we need but still much better than Parker.

Song, Frimpong and M'Vila provide more than ample cover for our attacking players.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

So Everton is now like Germany pre-1990s in that there's a rift right down the middle between the fans and the club itself. It's getting pathetic now, a supporters group called "The Blue Union" published details of a meeting with Kenwright, before the club came out saying this meeting was agreed as being private and said union breached that privacy, now the Blue Union are saying otherwise. Like I said, pathetic.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I was desperate for United to get either M'Villa, Vidal or Banega. All are top class defensive midfielders.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Vela could have been a hit at Arsenal had Wenger actually given him more of a chance.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I really don't know what is going on with Everton anymore.

I would have loved Vidal but M'Vila is top quality too. Will provide more energy and strength in the midfield allowing Jack to attack, plus he can drop back and defend perhaps with Song or Frimpong. 

Great signing if it goes through as I have said we need another midfielder with energy.

Wenger doesn't seem to like Vela although I don't blame him for not giving him chances, if he did give him more chances he would be blasted anyway. He never looks good enough coming off the bench and simply isn't good enough to start for us in anything other than the CC. Hopeully a full year loan deal will see what he can do.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

looks like Mata to Chelsea on a 5 year deal is done, and apparently he will be taking the number 10 shirt off benanyoun


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

^ Source?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

:lmao Valencia wouldn't sell for a penny under 30 million and Mata wants to win trophies there, and is happy there, plus the president came out and said he wouldn't sell.

Ouch. Mata will be a hit there, great to see him in the PL.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



united_07 said:


> looks like Mata to Chelsea on a 5 year deal is done, and apparently he will be taking the number 10 shirt off benanyoun


Twitter?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

some SSN guy on twitter, and apparently all the spanish media are reporting it as well, brilliant signing for Chelsea if true, but another sign to Daniel Sturridge that he needs to move on


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Looks to be a done deal, although that was said with Arsenal. Dem papers that are asnl blogz. Marca reporting it, so I'm not sure if they are legit or what.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

FUCK MY LIFE

I hate liking non United players. FUCK IT!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Chelsea signing Mata for Torres, perhaps?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Chelsea signing Mata for Torres, perhaps?


Chelsea signing Mata cause our wingers fuck about too much!

Great signing if true, but I'm gonna wait till it's official.



united_07 said:


> some SSN guy on twitter, and apparently all the spanish media are reporting it as well, brilliant signing for Chelsea if true, but another sign to Daniel Sturridge that he needs to move on


After his pre-season and after the shocking performances of Kalou and Malouda last Sunday, Sturridge's chances on the right of the three is looking good.

*Mata - Torres - Sturridge*​
Yeah boi!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

At least Mata will stop KALOU from playing a lot.


----------



## NathanDrake

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/3758605/Leeds-want-Roque-Santa-Cruz-to-end-their-striker-crisis.html
As a Leeds-fan this would simply be brilliant, but ATM it's still more realistic that we're getting Santa Claus then Santa Cruz. I just can't see Mr.Bates opening his wallet for the wages.

Regarding Mata it'll be a great transfer for Chelsea. Valencia has already covered themselves up with Canales..


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Would be a great loan signing, although it probably won't happen.

Noises Hazard may sign for Arsenal for 23 million pounds if we qualify for the Champions League. If we qualify I expect more to come. Such a massive game. Dare I say one of the biggest of the last 2 or 3 years?

In other news Arsenal are close to signing... ANDY POLO. He's 16 and from Peru. Our South American scouts must be busy. Alvarez close to signing, Joel Campbell and now Polo. He's touted as the next Alexis Sanchez, but Sanchez is only 22 himself, wtf? MASSIVE.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> Noises Hazard may sign for Arsenal for 23 million pounds if we qualify for the Champions League. If we qualify I expect more to come. Such a massive game. Dare I say one of the biggest of the last 2 or 3 years?


Would be a great signing. Want to see more of him, so I wouldn't mind that, even though it stregthens a rival.


----------



## NathanDrake

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Hazard would be a fantastic signing for Arsenal. First of all he's only twenty, and he contributed massively for Lille's success last season. 
He has a greaaaat future ahead of him, and Arsenal would be a great club for him to develop further.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> M'Vila is my second option after Vidal, both defensive mids but both go around it differently, just turned 21 too. Not exactly the experience we need but still much better than Parker.
> 
> Song, Frimpong and M'Vila provide more than ample cover for our attacking players.


Sorry but Frimpong is dogshit he's just the result of a DNA experiment gone wrong cross breeding park ji sung and Lee Cattermore then painted black. 
Runs around kicking people but unfortunately for the opposition never gets tired. Was a big fan of him 2 years ago in the reserves but i think his injury has ruined him. No control, no composure, can't pass. I fear he's just going turn into the next thug of the premiership. 
Very scared at the prospect of him playing 90 minutes tomorrow if he doesnt get sent off for persistent fouling ill be amazed. 

tenner on him at 10/1 to be 1st player carded is great value btw.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

We sign Andy Polo, Chelski signs Juan Mata.

OH COME ON.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Sorry, but he has barely played since he was injured and he is much the same player. Labelling him as "dogshit" is laughable. He is very physical and it stands out from the other players but he has far more to just kicking people.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/19/juan-mata-chelsea-valencia

£23.6m? How did we pull that one off?

Jay Spearing is ridiculosuly ugly, btw. I mean seriously ugly. This creature has no right calling himself human.

Mikey new thread title - 

Chelsea: It DOES Mata now.

8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Suq Madiq said:


> We sign Andy Polo, Chelski signs Juan Mata.
> 
> OH COME ON.


Trolled by AVB.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*










"Youre bidding for Mata too? Well get ready to drop 30 or 40 of Roman's millions. How much did you get him for?"










"23.6 million "


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

23 million :lmao

Didn't know the July release clause would be back next year.

Valencia are funny.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

methinks valencia just wanted to troll wenger

Seriously, im starting to feel bad for the guy. Hes a heck of a manager but i think the club board is kicking him in the balls.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

I don't know. We spent 12 on AOC so surely we have money to spend on established talent but idk. I'm happy if we get Hazard. Come on wednesday hurry up so we can get this tie over with and hopefully get into the CL.

This is my reaction to most of the fucked up things we have done so far in this window










Thanks, Michael.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Wenger's losing the plot.

Yet another player he could, and should have had.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> M'Vila is my second option after Vidal, both defensive mids but both go around it differently, just turned 21 too. Not exactly the experience we need but still much better than Parker.
> 
> Song, Frimpong and M'Vila provide more than ample cover for our attacking players.





Stringer said:


> Sorry, but he has barely played since he was injured and he is much the same player. Labelling him as "dogshit" is laughable. He is very physical and it stands out from the other players but he has far more to just kicking people.


stand out at what?? he's done nothing aganist newcastle or udinese the only thing that makes him stand out is his shit haircut



DeeCee said:


> Wenger's losing the plot.
> 
> Yet another player he could, and should have had.


too true.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



DeeCee said:


> Wenger's losing the plot.
> 
> Yet another player he could, and should have had.


For sure. the fact that they spent £12m or so on AOC shows they have some sort of money to spend. Why he choose to spend it on a 17 year old league 2 player rather than a 23 year old guy who is proven not only in one of the top leagues in the world but also at International level & STILL has tons of potential is beyond me


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

it's not 23 mil. it's 27 mil, which is very close to, if not his release clause.

either way, very excited to see mata in the premier league.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

35 mil for Carroll, 20 mil for Henderson, ~20 mil for Downing :hmm: would've rather had Mata for 27 mil and Aguero for 35mil + his epic wage.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

but they're english, hence must be better


----------



## Evo

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



The Guardian said:


> Juan Mata is on the verge of joining Chelsea from Valencia for a fee of €27m (£23.5m). Mata spoke to André Villas-Boas during the day and the Chelsea manager explained the role he has in mind for the attacking midfielder. Lawyers are finalising details on the deal, which is expected to be definitively closed on Saturday. The Chelsea manager had admitted this week: "We might just add a number in midfield."
> 
> The 23-year-old, who has studied at university and speaks reasonable English, has long been open to a move to the Premier League. His father and agent, also Juan Manuel Mata, had spoken to a number of clubs in England. Mata's initial preference was to secure a move to Barcelona but he was in no hurry to depart Valencia. The signings of Alexis Sánchez and Cesc Fábregas by Barcelona finally ended any possibility of a transfer to the Camp Nou.
> 
> Mata had already turned down the opportunity to join Tottenham Hotspur at the end of July. Tottenham sought to take advantage of a clause in Mata's contract that allowed him to leave the club before 31 July for a set fee of €25m: had Valencia unilaterally blocked a move at that stage, they would have been forced to increase Mata's salary. The player, though, did not want to move to Spurs.
> 
> Liverpool had previously shown an interest in the player but opted in the end to buy Stewart Downing from Aston Villa, with Kenny Dalglish putting a premium on players with Premier League experience. Despite showing an interest and although Mata's camp was open to the idea of a move to the Emirates, Arsenal failed to make a formal bid during that window of opportunity in July. Now Chelsea have done so.
> 
> Valencia were not keen to sell one of their key players and believe that, although their financial situation remains difficult, they were not obliged to sell.
> 
> They had also hoped to avoid a situation in which they lost the midfielder close to the start of the season but replacements had already been signed in the shape of Sergio Canales and Pablo Piatti and they had set a figure of €30m at which they could be persuaded, given that the July release clause would come into effect again next season.
> 
> Mata's desire to accept the offer to move to west London finally helped to bring the two clubs to an agreement which is being finalised.


That's the latest I've seen, and it suggests £23.5 mil, and that the deal will be done tomorrow. We'll see. Not gonna get overexcited just yet.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Rush said:


> 35 mil for Carroll, 20 mil for Henderson, ~20 mil for Downing :hmm: would've rather had Mata for 27 mil and Aguero for 35mil + his epic wage.


would have never got them, CL football + wages


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

i reckon we could've got Mata. Aguero, no chance but i can dream :side:


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

Interested to see how Juan Mata would fit Chelsea's style. Hes a different type of player to the ones they have introduced to the squad in the past 8 years. Guess he'd fit in the role of Frank Lampard, but isn't a finisher and a bit more creative and selfless. Either way, I see him having to adapt. Would of fitted in well at Tottenham and Arsenal, where they'd balance around him. But Chelsea will require him adapting to their style.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*

If we had made a solid play for Mata before Chelsea (or even Arsenal) did, then I'm sure we could have had him. Just when I was getting excited because Chelsea's wingers played like shit last week too.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Arsenal: It does not Mata anymore, Cesc can piss off to Barca. (transfers)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao Valencia wouldn't sell for a penny under 30 million and Mata wants to win trophies there, and is happy there, plus the president came out and said he wouldn't sell.
> 
> Ouch. Mata will be a hit there, great to see him in the PL.


If somebody actually meets the clause then they can't not sell, I'm sorry Wenger is a cheap frenchie.



JakeC_91 said:


> Chelsea signing Mata for Torres, perhaps?


Valencian newspapers are reporting that Torres had a hand in the deal.



Evo said:


> That's the latest I've seen, and it suggests £23.5 mil, and that the deal will be done tomorrow. We'll see. Not gonna get overexcited just yet.


The release clause is 30M euros which that article says translates to around 23-25M pounds. I'd be surprised if the total deal doesn't add up to 30M euros personally.












> Valencia midfielder Juan Mata appears destined for a move to London with big spending Chelsea, after days of negotiations between the two clubs have lead to a deal being close to completion, though not quite 100% done yet.
> 
> While many sources from both Spain and England say the deal is almost done, no one seems to agree on what the transfer fee will be, though it seems likely to be around €30 million.
> 
> Thursday night, after negotiations between the clubs had been held for the past few days, Mata himself asked VCF president Manuel Llorente to hear Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich's offer, which seems to have satisfied both the player and club. That being said though, Mata will not force an exit from Valencia, and it's said that if for some reason the deal falls through, he would be willing to stay for another season.
> 
> Another key aspect of the deal is the payment of the transfer fee. Llorente wants a large portion of the fee to be paid up front, if not all of it in one lump sum, though presumably Chelsea would prefer to spread it out over a couple of years.
> 
> It looks like the contract offered to Mata will be for five years, and Las Provincias is even reporting that Abramovich offered the #10 shirt to him, though it's currently worn by Israeli international Yossi Benayoun.
> 
> It's also being reported that Spain striker Fernando Torres has also played a role in this deal, sending texts and calling Mata throughout the week to try and convince him to come to England.


http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/inde...-to-Chelsea-looking-more-and-more-likely.html

http://valenciacf.lasprovincias.es/noticias/2011-08-20/mata-quiere-irse-chelsea-20110820.html - The source story in Spanish.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'm confused on how a release clause works.

Must a club pay the release clause (let's say 10 million), and then pay the value of the player to the club (let's say 20 million) for a total transfer fee of 30 million?

That's how I thought this Mata situation was working. Got to pay the 30 million for the release clause, and then whatever Valencia wanted in addition for him. Which is make sense to me, as Arsenal would never buy a player for over 50 million.

But if it's just a 30 million release clause, then WTF Arsene!?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If the release clause is 20 mil, if you offer that, the club can't say no. They must accept the bid. The player can then choose whether he wants to go or not.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

What the heck was Wenger thinking when we put a 14 million bid for Mata? Like, WHAT THE HECK?

Arsenal vs. Chelsea @ the Emirates and guess what?! If Mata scores/puts an assist and we don't bring a player of his caliber, then... 8*D




Stringer said:


> I'm sure Zarate would be used as a back up, and is definitely an improvement on Chamakh as he has really dropped form.
> 
> Hopefully Vela's loan spell will help him a lot, he has the talent he just needs to get more games under his belt.
> 
> 
> Ganso (Santos) is being followed by Chelsea, City and specially Spurs.Expensive (over £23),1 for future: will end up soon in a top four team
> 
> 23 million :lmao They will be looking for at least 30 for him.


Zarate is 10x better than all the strikers/forwards we have, bar RVP. It would be a good signing and the guy can dribble too + he has pace. Perfect for Arsenal.

At Arsenal, we are never going to sign Kun Aguero, so it makes him just right. I still don't think we will be signing anybody above the age of 21 though. :no:




Magsimus said:


> Vela's had plenty of loan spells, if he was going to break into Arsenal's team he'd have done it by now.


Arsene is a moron for not giving the ball to Vela. He gave so, so many opportunities to Denilson and the likes and he is still persisiting with Chamakh, but never ONCE did he show faith in Vela. And, the fact that Vela is better than those players makes it even worse than it is. Who needs Vela when we'd rather have CHAMAKH up front! 




DeeCee said:


> Vela could have been a hit at Arsenal had Wenger actually given him more of a chance.


Yes.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> *Harry Kewell signs for Melbourne Victory
> *
> Melbourne Victory fans and Australian football supporters will see Harry Kewell in the Hyundai A-League this season playing for Melbourne Victory.
> 
> Harry Kewell and Melbourne Victory today announce that an unconditional agreement has now been reached.
> 
> Harry Kewell is arguably the most famous footballer Australia has produced with a successful career to date in the English Premiership with both Leeds United and Liverpool and more recently in Europe with Galatasaray. Harry is also regarded as the talisman of the Qantas Socceroos, having captained the side, also clocking up 54 caps for his country and scoring 16 goals.
> 
> Anthony Di Pietro, Melbourne Victory’s Chairman is delighted by the news, “Melbourne Victory, as an ambitious club, wishes to bring success and the highest level of talent to the club for our supporters.
> 
> “We are delighted to announce that Harry has chosen to play for our club.
> 
> “Harry is an Australian sporting icon and will bring not only incredible talent to Melbourne Victory but will attract more fans to football and boost greater interest and participation in the sport in Australia.”
> 
> “Our discussions with Harry have been progressing for some time and we are delighted to have completed what is the most significant signing in Australian football and Hyundai A-League history.” Di Pietro added.
> 
> Harry Kewell said, “I am delighted to be joining Melbourne Victory. It is a great club whose record in the A-League speaks for itself. I am looking forward to playing in front of the Victory supporters with my new team mates.
> 
> “I am proud to be Australian and want to give something back to the game there. It has always been my ambition to play in my home country and I am very pleased to have that opportunity by playing for Melbourne Victory.”



http://www.melbournevictory.com.au/default.aspx?s=newsdisplay&id=40680

Finally, I think the whole transfer saga proves how much of a dick his agent is.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

we signed benjamin button


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Spearing looks like he's aged about 60 years in the off-season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> I'm confused on how a release clause works.
> 
> Must a club pay the release clause (let's say 10 million), and then pay the value of the player to the club (let's say 20 million) for a total transfer fee of 30 million?
> 
> That's how I thought this Mata situation was working. Got to pay the 30 million for the release clause, and then whatever Valencia wanted in addition for him. Which is make sense to me, as Arsenal would never buy a player for over 50 million.
> 
> But if it's just a 30 million release clause, then WTF Arsene!?


As BULK said, its just a straight number ie if Mata had a release clause of 20 mil. Arsenal offer 20 mil then Valencia would have to accept the bid. That doesn't guarantee that the player will sign, he has to agree to personal terms.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## Nas

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

No one reads your posts anymore, Kenny.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hoping for a draw or an Arsenal win. But I think Liverpool will win, unfortunately.

Hopefully Arsenal's quick, sharp passing make Adam look like a sunday league player, though 8*D.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Nas said:


> No one reads your posts anymore, Kenny.


they just admire the sig, obv


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sneijder has been left out of Inter's squad for a friendly against Olympiakos for 'personal reasons'


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

signing for united obv :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

canal+ report says that talks over Nasri have broken down over who will pay the agent fees.

arsene: stepping over dollars to pick up pennies. :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

United to swoop in for Nasri. Sneijder can fuck off, cocktease. 

Actually, I want both. Book it, Gill.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nasri deal slowed down. Started today. Staying this season?! Fakiiiiiiiiiiin bullshit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

so he's not a cunt now, stringer? is he shit still? 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

No doubt on transfer deadline day QPR lodge a £50 million bid for Wesley and a £50 million bid for Nasri....as a big fuck you to the premier league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

oh, he's a cunt. and definitely shit.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He is still a cunt and needs to fuck off.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He's still a cunt :lmao

Credit where credit is due to both parties today. This club pays his wages and he performed well the first half. Had a good work rate but was another poor performer in the second half, probably the last time we will here the 'Samir Nasri, Nasri, Samiiiiiiiir Nasri nanananana'...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hope he stays another week and leads you to a win over United, as unlikely as that seems.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Scores in the 90th minute and takes off his Arsenal shirt to reveal a City shirt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Heel turn. Scores and pulls out a 40 year contract and signs while celebrating.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Would be amazing on multiple levels. Well, for me at least.



Stringer said:


> Heel turn. Scores and pulls out a 40 million a year contract and signs while celebrating.


Fixed.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao at bulk's edit so true 

nasri to stay to help arsenal win next week plz (lose against udinese first tho)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao that would be too damn epic.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Win against Udinese, sign everyone then beat United 6-0 plz.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Win against Udinese, sign everyone then beat United 6-0 plz.


Haha this isn't fifa.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Can't wait to see Mata in the PL, quality

We sacrificed Fabregas to la liga for Aguero and Mata, can't be that bad.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Cesc, Aguero, Silva and Mata here at the same time would be jiz worthy. Never to be.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://spendsomefuckingmoney.com/


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

that site is lol. we arent even getting 34 from the cesc deal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i think it was made before he actually got sold


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We've finally got the new CAM...

And his name is Nasri. Nasri is staying apparently, so he's like the blockbuster signing of the season. (Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Quite sure the story of the breakdown in those talks originates from goal.com.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

he'll sign for man city by tomorrow :side:

source: kennyssportsnews


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> he'll sign for man city by tomorrow :side:
> 
> source: kennyssportsnews


Probably a more credible source than goal 8*D

Kennyssportsnews should post more rumours. Just so we can see dat gif


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> he'll sign for man city by tomorrow :side:
> 
> source: kennyssportsnews


somehow still more of a reliable news source than goal.com


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Fabregas was £25.52 million + add ons, officially. I think 5 million comes out of his wages or something.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal prepare to play in europa league from next wednesday


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

"Newcastle in the footsteps of Arsenal? After recruiting Ben Arfa, Cabaye, Sylvain Marveaux or Obertan, the Magpies would have the side Lyon Aly Cissokho their new priority.

According to Le Parisien, Olympique Lyonnais should soon receive an offer of around 8 million euros, the price charged by the OL, to pass up the French international of 23.

Arrived in the Rhone in summer 2009 from FC Porto, Aly Cissokho is under contract with the Gones until 2014. Eager to leave and join the Premier League, the name of the left side Lyonnais circulated widely across the Channel since the beginning of the summer."

Just throwing this out there :side: Don't know how good La Parisien is, but local journo's around here are saying we'll bid too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao if that goes through. what a coup. twice the player Enrique is.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Cissokho is so good that Lyon have been trying to offload him for months. The fact that he might be joining Newcastle tells you all you need to know.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

MMN not trying to sound gutted :lmao

All the Liverpool fans on here said they would much prefer him to Enrique, although most of us thought he would cost circa 15 million.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Why would I be gutted? Enrique is the better player and anyone who's seen Cissokho play in recent years will tell you that. He is good on FM and Fifa though, I'll give you that. Keep on trolling, son.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Oh, Mr Monday Nights. Quality.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Have you even watched Cissokho play? Honestly? Because he's been really poor ever since he joined Lyon, it's pretty common knowledge.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

ok then, it's common knowledge that Downing is not a top 4 player too.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> ok then, it's common knowledge that Downing is not a top 4 player too.


You didn't watch Downing ruining Arsenal today then?

:lmao Always back to the same thing. So predictable.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'm not sure if you're trolling MNM and I can't comment on last season, but he (Cissokho) was very good in his first season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wow. If that is ruining a team I would love to see what you thought Arshavin did to you when he scored 4. He was good today but hardly "ruining". It took Suarez to beat us in the end.

MMN has to be trolling. It was funnier with him and Samee, now it's just sort of one kid.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

fpalm Actually knowing about players instead of making assumptions based on FM = trolling.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You say you know about players then say Cissokho is a poor player but think Downing is top 4 quality. I'm betting you didn't even watch Lyon last year.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

In all fairness Lyon were fucking woeful as a whole last year.
And Downing had such incredible impact in that match today ...


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> fpalm Actually knowing about players instead of making assumptions based on FM = trolling.


It's not really a case of making assumptions based on FM, it's just more of a case of you being wrong...

... Which is kind of unsurprising.

I didn't watch him last year, so I can't comment on him from that season and his current form. But in his debut season he was very good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










NASH APPROVES OF MMN.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Apparently we have had a bid of 20 million euros turned down by Rennes for M'Vila. PLEASE MAKE THIS HAPPEN.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

So I don't know about Cissokho, even though you've basically admitted you didn't watch him last season. Obviously he's a top player if Lyon are willing to sell him on the cheap to a midtable side like Newcastle :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

What does it matter where they want to sell him? If you were signing him you would be jumping on his cock. 

MOST if not ALL Liverpool fans I know have said they would prefer Cissokho. He is already better and has more potential. Everyone is bemused by the price tag. Stop trying to be a contrarian. He had a poor season last term, yes - but he is still a good player with a lot of athleticism and strength.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> So I don't know about Cissokho, even though you've basically admitted you didn't watch him last season. Obviously he's a top player if Lyon are willing to sell him on the cheap to a midtable side like Newcastle :lmao


You've said he's been awful since joining Lyon. So no, you don't know anything about the player.

I'm not saying he is better than Enrique. I didn't watch him last season, so I can't make that call.

Ok? Good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hope Wenger puts another 3 million for M'Vila. Sakho and Hazard plz. 

The apparent lack of the Sakho link is very worrying, you would have thought Wenger would already be on that shit.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wenger seems to think he doesn't need to buy anyone.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I watched Downing today and his trademark routine seemed to be pick up the ball on the wing, look up, and cross the ball well before anyone could get in there, usually resulting in a throw in. Happened at least 3-4 times before Carroll was substituted.

I think everyone accepts Downing is a solid squad player but nothing more (for a club aspiring for the top four). I'd rather have Lennon, Walcott, Adam Johnson, Milner, Rooney or Young playing on the wing for England over him. If Joe Cole can ever find some form again then him as well (WTF HAPPENED). Maybe even SWP, who's done more for England but obviously gets no games at club level nowadays.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ yeah. Downing is ok, squad player for top 4 at best. He seems to be one of the main men at Liverpool which is worrying really.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Downing signing seemed to be more of a tactical one really. Haven't really had a decent wigner who can provide good crosses and such for a few years now so having him is better than having no one. Seems like his main role is to provide Carroll in particular with balls to get a header on.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He was good today tbh, certainly nothing special but solid. I don't know why Carroll is there in all honesty though, just don't see the appeal in him.

Don't see where MMN thought Downing "ruined" us. That's just stupid. Everything was flat and until Suarez came on there was no real threat.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> I watched Downing today and his trademark routine seemed to be pick up the ball on the wing, look up, and cross the ball well before anyone could get in there, usually resulting in a throw in. Happened at least 3-4 times before Carroll was substituted.
> 
> I think everyone accepts Downing is a solid squad player but nothing more (for a club aspiring for the top four). I'd rather have Lennon, Walcott, Adam Johnson, Milner, Rooney or Young playing on the wing for England over him. If Joe Cole can ever find some form again then him as well (WTF HAPPENED). Maybe even SWP, who's done more for England but obviously gets no games at club level nowadays.


Ever since he returned from his big injury for us (Chelsea) he has gone to pieces. There is a reason we let him go for free


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

canal+ is reporting that Rennes rejected a 20 million Euro bid for M'Vila from Arsenal. Damn.

According to the New York Times, Arsenal are now trying to sign MLS players. Woof.



> Arsenal May Covet a Red Bull on the Rise
> By JACK BELL
> 
> In the last month, Red Bulls defender Tim Ream has turned out for Major League Soccer’s All-Stars against Manchester United and helped lead his team to a surprise victory at the Emirates Cup in London.
> Tim Ream's impressive play with the Red Bulls has drawn interest from clubs in Europe.Andy Marlin/Getty ImagesAt 23, Tim Ream, a defender for the Red Bulls, has become an intriguing prospect for the United States national team.
> 
> The obvious reason for the host of that four-team London tournament, Arsenal of the English Premier League, to invite the Red Bulls was that they feature Thierry Henry, the Gunners’ career goals leader. But Arsenal has shown more than a passing interest in Ream, 23, a central defender who has established himself in M.L.S. Ream has become an intriguing prospect for the United States national team, and has also caught the attention of scouts for some top European clubs.
> 
> “They are following Tim regularly and have done for a while, and they have told me the same,” Erik Soler, the Red Bulls’ general manager and sporting director, said last Saturday night in reference to Arsenal.
> 
> “We have not had an offer for Tim, and my personal opinion is that he should stay here this season and next,” Soler said. “It would be good for him.”
> 
> Ream, a native of St. Louis, is obligated to the Red Bulls for two more option years. This season and in his rookie year, when he played in 30 games, he earned a little more than $55,000, plus performance bonuses. Ream was drafted by the Red Bulls out of St. Louis University, having never played at any level for a United States national team. Red Bulls Coach Hans Backe once compared him to Manchester United defender Rio Ferdinand.
> 
> Before the end of last season, the Red Bulls offered to tear up Ream’s contract, a move confirmed by Soler and Ream’s agent, Patrick McCabe. They proposed a five-year deal that could have tripled his salary, but Ream turned it down.
> 
> M.L.S. declined to confirm reports than Arsenal made an offer for Ream last year, one believed to be in the $1 million range.
> 
> Arsenal, which opened its regular season last Saturday with a scoreless tie against Newcastle United, is in the throes of upheaval with the sale of Cesc Fàbregas to Barcelona and the expected exit of Samir Nasri, probably to Manchester City. The transfer period in England, and elsewhere in Europe, concludes at the end of August, making it unlikely that Ream could move anytime soon.
> 
> “I think he wants to go into a good situation,” McCabe said in a telephone interview. “He’s not wide-eyed about going to Europe, and he’s realistic about his own game and knows he can improve. He knows he has to stay in the national team picture and that in the long term he needs to be in Europe.
> 
> “If he learned anything last year, it’s that he’s been lucky to get the opportunity he’s gotten. But he’s also seen that it’s a different level when he gets into the national team camps and trains with guys who are competing in Europe every week.”
> 
> Ream trained with the national team in Philadelphia for the recent debut of coach Jurgen Klinsmann, but he did not dress for the match, a 1-1 tie against Mexico on Aug. 10.
> 
> For Soler and the Red Bulls, Ream is a relatively inexpensive, every-game player who has been solid in the defense during his season and a half in M.L.S. And with the substantial financial backing of its parent energy-drink company, the club does not have to sell players to feather its bottom line. The league owns all player contracts and negotiates, initially, any potential transfers.
> 
> For his part, Ream (who also writes for The New York Times’s Goal blog) and who comes across as confident but level-headed, said he had been aware of Arsenal’s interest and was made aware of an offer from the Gunners by M.L.S. officials.
> 
> “Whether it’s Arsenal or any other team, top teams want young guys,” Ream said. “At the end of the day, teams look for experienced center backs. You never know. Doors are always opening and closing, but there’s always another door opening.”
> 
> In an e-mail, Ivan Gazidis, Arsenal’s chief executive, who was the deputy commissioner of M.L.S. until November 2008, said. “We never comment on player speculation affirmatively or negatively.”


REam was really good in 2010. This season, he's starting on reputation and not merit. He has had a very rough season. He's not Arsenal quality, yet.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> What does it matter where they want to sell him? If you were signing him you would be jumping on his cock.
> 
> MOST if not ALL Liverpool fans I know have said they would prefer Cissokho. He is already better and has more potential. Everyone is bemused by the price tag. Stop trying to be a contrarian. He had a poor season last term, yes - but he is still a good player with a lot of athleticism and strength.


I like Aly, but I said I'd prefer Enrique. I was the one saying we'd get him too. 

he's a beast


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Enrique was MOTM today, for me. He put Theo in his backpocket.

IF Enrique can play like this throughout the season, he have shouts at being the best LB in the prem for the season. He was that good today.

I wish we signed him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kelly was a beast today too. Enrique, Kelly and Lucas did really well. Adam was a little disappointing, Henderson was tidy. Suarez/Meireles changed the game. 

onto exeter in the mighty carling cup


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I preferred Cissokho to start with, but I've been very happy with Enrique thus far. MOTM against Arsenal, and one of our best players against Sunderland. Looks to have been a very good buy thus far.

I said Kelly should have got first go this season too. Not sure if he'll go back to CB in the long-term, but he's certainly got the pace to charge up the wings.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Have you even watched Cissokho play? Honestly? Because he's been really poor ever since he joined Lyon, it's pretty common knowledge.


:lmao 


Arsenal have sent scouts to watch Parker in the leeds game. Hopefully we get M'Vila as well.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't know who to pick in a fight between MMN and Stringer.

They both keep baiting each other, neither of them with a considerable advantage and certainly no knockout punch in sight.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Atletico have signed Falcao from Porto.



> Club Atlético de Madrid have invested the money received from Sergio Agüero by landing Falcao and Rúben Micael from FC Porto for a combined fee that could reach €52m.


http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuropaleague/news/newsid=1664242.html


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

They're getting Micael, too? That just might be the transfer of the window. Wow.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Drogba sure does love that kid


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> They're getting Micael, too? That just might be the transfer of the window. Wow.





> Rúben Micael, also 25, has penned the same length of contract as Falcao after completing a transfer reportedly worth €5m, but will spend the forthcoming campaign on loan at Real Zaragoza. The Portugal midfielder, who scored twice on his international debut against Finland earlier this year, joined Porto from CD Nacional in January 2010.


Didn't spend long at Porto.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I said i'd prefer Cissokho but Enrique has been a beast so far. If he can keep it up then happy days. As for Downing, i think he's solid. Not worth the transfer fee but i'm happy with him anyway. I like the look of our squad far more than Arsenal's tbh.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, I don't think anyone's really in a position to make fun of Downing after today's performance. Like it or not, he did play pretty well and provided some considerable threat.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Arsenal have sent scouts to watch *Parker* in the leeds game. Hopefully we get M'Vila as well.


By all means take him. Please..


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


> I said i'd prefer Cissokho but Enrique has been a beast so far. If he can keep it up then happy days. As for Downing, i think he's solid. Not worth the transfer fee but i'm happy with him anyway. I like the look of our squad far more than Arsenal's tbh.


Arsenal so jelly of our midfield depth.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Somebody should Super Saiyan this.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Proof of MMN's trolling:



MMN said:


> It's looking increasingly likely that Aly Cissokho will sign for Liverpool. Lyon are said to already be searching for his replacement. I'll be delighted if true, exactly the type of left-back I wanted us to sign.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

haha!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal so jelly of our midfield depth.


think they're more jelly of Newcastle's midifeld depth. they want some CABAYE.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> Proof of MMN's trolling:


:lmao at this and Evo's response.



Rush said:


> think they're more jelly of Newcastle's midifeld depth. they want some CABAYE.


(Y) Everybody needs a Cabaye in the middle. They know they're in trouble when our midfield is actually better than theirs.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

So, Mata is getting very close to a Chelsea move now. 31 M Euros it seems. Which is good money. We can get some proper defenders with that kind of money. 

Seriously, Valencia are a club who never sell players for the right price. So, it's sweet that we're getting a lot of money for him.

http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia/2011/08/20/emery-queda-bernat/136579.html


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

MMN did the same thing with Adam.

I don't even think he is trolling. He's just the typical Liverpool supporter you find in England. I painted him and Samee with that brush and they didn't like it. But they have done nothing to prove it wrong.

MMN definitely thinks Liverpool are winning the title this year. He really does believe it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

what do you mean Joel, we are winning  ;D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

RUSH has caught the virus! It's too late for him now


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I said I would rather Cissokho than Enrique, but I'm very happy with Enrique right now, especially after yesterday's game. Adam has been pretty good for us so far, so I think it's alright to be happy with them in retrospect. I don't think we're going to win the title, as that'll probably be a battle of Manchester, but I'll be disappointed if we're not top four/seen as a chance to at least make a challenge.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Nas said:


> So, Mata is getting very close to a Chelsea move now. 31 M Euros it seems. Which is good money. We can get some proper defenders with that kind of money.
> 
> Seriously, Valencia are a club who never sell players for the right price. So, it's sweet that we're getting a lot of money for him.
> 
> http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia/2011/08/20/emery-queda-bernat/136579.html


You got decent money for Silva, though Villa was/is worth £50 million plus. Was bewildering seeing him go for less than Andy Carroll, especially after what we paid for Ibrahimovic (thank God he's gone).


----------



## Nas

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, I meant our lesser known but very talented players. They went on the cheap.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Arsenal plan audacious bid to bring Kaka on loan
> ARSENE WENGER is plotting an audacious bid to take Kaka on loan from Real Madrid after key members of the Frenchman’s backroom team told him he must make a marquee summer signing.
> Close allies of the Arsenal boss urged him to bring in a big-name star during a meeting at the club’s London Colney training complex last week.
> And, on the back of that gathering, Wenger has made an enquiry about the former world player of the year.
> The 29-year-old is available after Real boss Jose Mourinho told the Brazilian international he was no longer part of his plans at the Bernabeu.
> Now president Florentino Perez, who was instrumental in the £56m signing of Kaka from AC Milan two years ago, has agreed to sanction a loan deal – providing any interested party agrees to pay all of the player’s wages.
> It was that news which sparked Arsenal’s interest and they will now see if a deal can be done.
> 
> SOURCE: The People
> We hasten to stress this is not a story of our own making and the source is stated in black and white above, so don’t shoot the messenger!
> Could this deal really come to fruition, well a number of issues would appear to stand in the way of the loan capture of Real Madrid attacking midfielder Kaka. Firstly at 29 he doesn’t exactly fit the criteria of a usual Arsene Wenger style signing and secondly his wage demands would create a great deal of consternation within the Gunners dressing room and could have ramifications on the club’s wage ceiling.
> However the Brazilian international does seem likely to leave Real Madrid as the likes of Mesut Ozil, Nuri Sahin and Angel Di Maria stand in the way of the former AC Milan and regular first team football. Perhaps most importantly is a move to Arsenal going to appeal to Kaka especially given the turmoil the club is currently in.
> With Cesc Fabregas and Gael Clichy gone and Samir Nasri very likely to follow them out the Arsenal exit, Wenger really has to get his skates on and make a number of summer signings that could help the club challenge for major honours again. Two games into the Premier League season and things don’t look too good. Zero goals scored and two very limp performances have left the supporters feeling that a seventh successive season without silverware is on the cards.
> One would imagine the first issue to deal with is the club’s defence. Injury to Laurent Koscielny yesterday led Wenger into having to give Ignasi Miquel his first ever Premier League start. Thomas Vermaelen is the club’s most reliable defender but himself spent most of last season out injured. and Johan Djourou and Sebastien Squillaci are out leaving Arsenal with very few options at the back.
> Even with the possible loss of Nasri it would seem that resolving defensive issues would come before the possible move for players in the attacking third. Arsenal continue to be linked with Eden Hazard and the Lille man would appear to be a more realistic long term solution than a hugely unlikely move for Kaka.







http://www.caughtoffside.com/2011/08/21/arsenal-hope-to-appease-fans-with-shock-signing-of-real-madrid-superstar-kaka/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Caughtoffside+%28CaughtOffside.com%29


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> Proof of MMN's trolling:





Evo said:


>





Joel said:


> MMN did the same thing with Adam.
> 
> I don't even think he is trolling. He's just the typical Liverpool supporter you find in England. I painted him and Samee with that brush and they didn't like it. But they have done nothing to prove it wrong.
> 
> MMN definitely thinks Liverpool are winning the title this year. He really does believe it.


BURIED. The Adam one was funny but this is a knockout. 


Enrique has been quality so far for Liverpool really. Top class yesterday. 


Kaka on loan? 9 million a year in wages? Hmmmmmmmmm. Would give the team a lift but isn't half the player he was 3 years ago. Don't buy it.

At least Wenger is chasing top players if the M'Vila link is true. Hazard, M'Vila and Mata all have seemingly legitimate links.

Wenger to unleash mass signings on Thursday. 15 new players coming in.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I said I would rather Cissokho than Enrique, but I'm very happy with Enrique right now, especially after yesterday's game. Adam has been pretty good for us so far, so I think it's alright to be happy with them in retrospect. I don't think we're going to win the title, as that'll probably be a battle of Manchester, but I'll be disappointed if we're not top four/seen as a chance to at least make a challenge.


Pretty much this for me as well. If I had to choice to begin with I would have preferred Aly over Jose but by the looks of it Jose seems to be off just as good quality for half the price so can't complain. As for Adam 3/4 of Liverpool fans didn't want straight up but he seems decent and hopefully he does well. As for the title there is no way we will win it but if Arsenal carry on this way I don't see why top 4 isn't reachable. 

Also Stringer 15 kids coming in I presume 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsene tapping up a kindergarden class.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

*BREAKING NEWS!
ARSENE WENGER'S LATEST SIGNING TARGET ANNOUNCED!
HAILED AS THE MESSI OF HIS GENERATION!
2011/2012 SEASON OF DOOM IS OVER​*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsene to troll everyone and spend 10 million on some unknown teenage french midfielder from le havre


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wenger:"it's impossible to replace Fabregas by another Fabregas. We'll replace him by what we have: Wilshere, Ramsey, maybe Chamberlain"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> *BREAKING NEWS!
> ARSENE WENGER'S LATEST SIGNING TARGET ANNOUNCED!
> HAILED AS THE MESSI OF HIS GENERATION!
> 2011/2012 SEASON OF DOOM IS OVER​*


He doesn't look French at all. You're a phony.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> He doesn't look French at all. You're a phony.


On Sky Sports this morning when they were talking about Wenger they said 
"Arsene Wenger has been advised to stay English with his choice in centre back"

Just imagined someone walking up to him and telling him to fuck off with the army of frenchies :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Arsenal training camp. Meanwhile at Stoke they're preparing a bid for


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gotze already has 3 assists in Bundesliga. Has to be sold next summer surely, probably to Real.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


> Meanwhile at Stoke they're preparing a bid for


This kid is also pretty high on their scout list :


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i imagine arsene's desired list of centre backs is something like:

1. obscure french teenager
2. unknown french teenager
3. swiss teenager
4. rami
5. sakho
6. distin
7. pascal cygan
8. sol campbell
9. lilian thuram
10. gary cahill/scott dann


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


>


The lad on the ball looks like Cabaye. Tapping up our players Arsene?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> i imagine arsene's desired list of centre backs is something like:
> 
> 1. obscure french teenager
> 2. unknown french teenager
> 3. swiss teenager
> 4. rami
> 5. sakho
> 6. distin
> 7. pascal cygan
> 8. sol campbell
> 9. lilian thuram
> 10. gary cahill/scott dann



whats the difference between obscure french teenager and unknown french teenager?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

LOL Kaka.

Seems like a perfect since both Kaka and Wenger are at the lowest points in their career and seemingly just getting worse. 

Wenger should go after someone like De Rossi (of course he won't since the transfer probably wouldn't go less than 25 mil), who only has one year left on his contract at Roma. Class player who isn't a pussy and would command the midfield well. Guess it would just make too much sense for Wenger.:hmm:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

De Rossi to Arsenal :lmao :lmao :lmao

cool story bro.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Agreed. 

Why would any top class player ever go to Arsenal?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

nice way to go back on your previous comment.

you just suggested wenger should go in for de rossi and insinuated he would join.

firstly, he loves roma but has complications with new owners but if they were sorted he would sign a new contract. and secondly, United or Real Madrid would already in for him if he was available, and Citeh would have bid. kl story.

Wenger thinks Nasri going for 25 million in the last year of his contract is crazy, why would he pay the same for De Rossi, even if he was available?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I doubt wenger would pay what roma would ask for.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> whats the difference between obscure french teenager and unknown french teenager?


obscure being who one or two people have heard of (possibly from FM). unknown = who the fuck is that.

can't believe I forgot DE ROSSI off the list of DM's better than vidal yesterday. he'd be right near the top.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> nice way to go back on your previous comment.
> 
> you just suggested wenger should go in for de rossi and insinuated he would join.


Which he should. 

I was indicating how sensical it would be targeting a midfielder like De Rossi, as opposed to Kaka. 

I wouldn't wish any quality player the fate of joining Arsenal at this point. That's just mean.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Why would he target someone he knows wouldn't join though? There is no-one really like De Rossi and he is already after M'Vila anyway who is another defensive mid.

"the fate of joining Arsenal" :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao ye because coming to Arsenal is a bad thing. Your acting like we do not challenge for anything and are a mid table club.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Why would he target someone he knows wouldn't join though? There is no-one really like De Rossi and he is already after M'Vila anyway who is another defensive mid.
> 
> "the fate of joining Arsenal" :lmao


Lulz. 

Yeah why even TRY to sign a top player with one year left on his contract that would fill in the gaps of a squad.

Yeah bro the fate of being an Arsenal player...










feelsbadman


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, we're not going to be challenging for the title or the CL in the next 3 years but we are still a mammoth club who will still probably maintain their CL position with a great future. If we keep players and add like United do we are only going to get bettter.

I don't get EGame at all. He says we should try and sign De Rossi but then completely dismisses the club and says why would he join. Stupidity. You sure like that picture too, hardly insulting any more. new pic, bro.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

De Rossi should come join Cesc on our bench.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

are you from Barca? or have you jumped on there bandwagon in the last few years?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> are you from Barca? or have you jumped on there bandwagon in the last few years?


Yes i'm from Barcelona.

Are you from North London?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Was not talking to you and yes.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

In fairness Essex isn't exactly a footballing Mecca.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

de rossi was a plausible suggestion. reports were coming out abour 3 weeks ago that he wanted out.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, we're not going to be challenging for the title or the CL in the next 3 years but we are still a mammoth club who will still probably maintain their CL position with a great future. If we keep players and add like United do we are only going to get bettter.
> 
> I don't get EGame at all. He says we should try and sign De Rossi but then completely dismisses the club and says why would he join. Stupidity. You sure like that picture too, hardly insulting any more. new pic, bro.


You guys are shit and you need top players at the same time. 

Those are the reasons why you should TRY to sign a good player, and the I reason why I think it would be useless for a top player to go to Arsenal. Lulz, I don't care if you sign anyone bro, watching you rot on the field is good enough for me at the moment. 

Good luck on you trophy goals in 2012.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

"Rot on the field" - quality. "Shit" sides get into the top 4 in the most competitive league in the world. Nice bandwagonning.

@Kiz - yeah, but not to Arsenal. I still highly doubt he is leaving AS Roma.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> "*Rot on the field" - quality. "Shit" sides get into the top 4 in the most competitive league in the world. Nice bandwagonning.*
> 
> @Kiz - yeah, but not to Arsenal. I still highly doubt he is leaving AS Roma.


No trophies, injuries, top players leaving, red cards, own goals...I COULD GO ON FOREVER BABY!

You're shit.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bandwagonning? Let's be real, Stringer. He's talking about your future, and you're talking about your past.

I think we all have come to realize at this point that Arsenal not making the Top 4 this season is a very realistic possibility. Come on now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

When was I talking about our past? We finished 4th last season and are likely to do it again, fiar enough if I was talking about our trophies in 2000-2005. It's very likely he jumped on the Barca bandwagon a few years back. There is always a strong possibility we will be out of the top 4. Hapenning since 2005. 

Red cards, own goals and injuries make a team and club shit? Oh my god. Please help this man.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You're a fan of a club where many, many of its fans also are "likely" bandwagon fans, too. I know you're not (so I don't know why you latch on to assume that he is), but you've really got no room to say that comment.

You've had a shit start to the season, and a horrid end to last season. I don't think him saying your club is "shit" is completely out of place.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

you'll be lucky to get into 6th if you don't make a few signings tbh.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



EGame said:


> No trophies, injuries, top players leaving, red cards, own goals...I COULD GO ON FOREVER BABY!
> 
> You're shit.


You forgot to mention their best player is now on the Barcelona bench :gun:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Calling Arsenal "shit" is laughable. Keep glory hunting.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Any fan not from the location of the team they support = glory hunter?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If it still made sense to go back and edit that post, I would say that West Brom, with 0 points, is looking like a better team than Arsenal is right now. That's where things seem to be, injuries or not.

EDIT: I became a fan of Chelsea back when they were a 6th place club. No glory hunting to be found here.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

In all honesty as much as Arsenal fans hate to admit it and want to believe they still have it they are slowly turning to us. 

They sold Cesc just like we sold Xabi, They can talk about how they stil have guys like RVP & Verma we still had guys like Gerrard & Torres. There manager is going nuts just like our manager is going nuts. They are going down the exact same route were and will probably finish outside top 4 with ease if they don't sign anyone.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> When was I talking about our past? We finished 4th last season and are likely to do it again, fiar enough if I was talking about our trophies in 2000-2005. It's very likely he jumped on the Barca bandwagon a few years back. There is always a strong possibility we will be out of the top 4. Hapenning since 2005.
> 
> *Red cards, own goals and injuries make a team and club shit? Oh my god. Please help this man.*


Not winning any matches in the season so far (red cards, injury prone players to blame? probably not but contributing undoubtetly), losing emirates cup pas month, still haven't qualified for the champions league even though you are apparently top 4 in the best league in the world, delusional manager, fans booing players out of stadiums....I COULD GO ON FOREVER BABY. 

You're shit.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

6th? We were likely to have drawn with a full strenth Liverpool side if 11 had stayed on the pitch with half of our squad available. Obviously top 4 isn't a dead cert this year but I have no problem in saying we are favourites now. If more players are brought in we could finish in the top 4 comfortably.

Calling a club "shit" because of that is a hyperbole. Sure we were poor last quarter but yesterday's performance showed us we have the right attitude this year. Calling us "shit" from yesterday is pretty bad. We have played well in all 3 of our games for the players available.

Not winning any matches this season? Apart from beating Udinese right? :lmao Arsenal being "shit" is really quite laughable.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Glory hunters can be local as well as out of town. Stoke have arguably one of the highest amount of glory hunters in their support when you consider them selling out the Britannina out weekly in the Premiership but struggling to get 13,000 in the Championship.

If you actually support a team and make a bid to follow them through thick and thin you're a loyal supporter, people who preach about 'glory hunters' very often have no problem with out of towners in their own support and use it as a quick way to insult a rival club because they lack the creative intelligence to do better.

As for the Barca fan mentioning Arsenal fans booing their own team off, don't Barca and Madrid have a habit of waving those gay white hankerchiefs in 'disgust'? I seem to recall their final season under Rijkaard having an almost weekly rendition of 40,000 hankerchiefs.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Doomsday at Arsenal. Im talking to Egame when i say glory hunter.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

As i said, unless you bring in players you'll be in 6th. We finished 6th last year, even when we played our kids in defense last year we still got a draw at the Emirates. We've improved our squad and they're taking time to settle and we were never in doubt of getting points against you yesterday.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't think Arsenal fans realise how bad the position they are currently in really is.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> EDIT: I became a fan of Chelsea back when they were a 6th place club. No glory hunting to be found here.


I guess you could call me a Rivaldo hunter, when I was about 8 or 9 I had Barcelona shirts every year with RIVALDO on the back. I don't consider myself a fan anyway as i've never been to a Barcelona game, more of a 'supporter'.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Fans say the same all the time about Arsenal. This is the worst year but we always prevail. I have never been comfortable with Liverpool being a top side, so when they finished 2nd it was a surprise, and still thought they would only just get a top 4 place the next season, but they finished 7th. Arsenal just have it in them to finish 4th. Liverpool was a freak year and it probably won't happen again to any side, not a consistent side like us. People in 07/08 were saying the EXACT same thing and we had one of our best seasons since 03/04, being very very unlucky not to win the Premier League.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsenal are in a pretty dangerous place. the fact that you blooded 3 debutants (i think) against another team you'll be competing against is pretty worrying. with nasri possibly going, plus rvp's glass body, there's a very worrying lack of depth from an arsenal perspective. getting in some players to at least get some decent depth is vital, as well as 1-2 class players.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> I guess you could call me a Rivaldo hunter, when I was about 8 or 9 I had Barcelona shirts every year with RIVALDO on the back. I don't consider myself a fan anyway as i've never been to a Barcelona game, more of a 'supporter'.


Is it not the other way around. You are a fan of Barca and not a supporter? 

I was not calling you or evo a glory hunter as well. Was just an easy jibe at egame.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

As someone who usually defends Arsenal, if they don't make a couple of signings I think they're really fucked. Arsene and the supporters both seem completely deflated.

edit Idk, fan or supporter, take it whichever way. I have Spanish roots (hence the Spanish name), maybe why I leaned towards a Spanish club when I was younger. Had to pick an English club as well to fit in so I just went with Leeds.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Fans say the same all the time about Arsenal. This is the worst year but we always prevail. I have never been comfortable with Liverpool being a top side, so when they finished 2nd it was a surprise, and still thought they would only just get a top 4 place the next season, but they finished 7th. Arsenal just have it in them to finish 4th. Liverpool was a freak year and it probably won't happen again to any side, not a consistent side like us. People in 07/08 were saying the EXACT same thing and we had one of our best seasons since 03/04, being very very unlucky not to win 2 trophies.


The main difference with this year though is that you can literally see the cracks within the side. Other years they lost players but still looked strong. Not so much nowadays. Not even over the last 3 games but since Feb you haven't looked the same side and like I said your basically doing everything that made us fail so badly in 2009/10 and you don't even see it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> Calling Arsenal "shit" is laughable. Keep glory hunting.


I've been a Barca fan since I've started watching football. I can't help that they are the best.



Stringer said:


> 6th? We were likely to have drawn with a full strenth Liverpool side if 11 had stayed on the pitch with half of our squad available. Obviously top 4 isn't a dead cert this year but I have no problem in saying we are favourites now. If more players are brought in we could finish in the top 4 comfortably.
> 
> Calling a club "shit" because of that is a hyperbole. Sure we were poor last quarter but yesterday's performance showed us we have the right attitude this year. Calling us "shit" from yesterday is pretty bad. We have played well in all 3 of our games for the players available.
> 
> Not winning any matches this season? Apart from beating Udinese right? :lmao Arsenal being "shit" is really quite laughable.


Beating Udinese doesn't mean anything until you beat them n the second leg, but you can hold onto that. 

And it's not as laughable as you may think. For a top 4 team in the best league in the world, you are looking pretty terrible right now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Id support my local football team but unfortunately crowds arent allowed at the matches due to political riots and shooting at every match


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal fans do see it. Our squad depth is really poor at the moment and new signings are needed. But again ill reserve my judgement of Wenger untill the end of the transfer window. Also drawing to newcastle away and looking good to get a point up untill the red card against liverpool is nothing to shout doomsday over just yet.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> I don't think Arsenal fans realise how bad the position they are currently in really is.


Yep, a new state of the art 60,000 seater stadium with a self-sustaining business model in time for financial fair play. We're in dire straights.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> Yep, a new state of the art 60,000 seater stadium with a self-sustaining business model in time for financial fair play. We're in dire straights.


Perhaps if you view Arsenal purely as a business. If Arsenal don't make some signings I genuinely think they'll struggle to make the top four, and the lost champions league revenue (as well as the prestige) would be a real shot in the arm to that business model. Arsene has done a great job up to now maintaing Champions League football whilst a lot of the Transfer and CL revenue has been used to pay for the Emirates. Now, he has to spend some money.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> Arsenal fans do see it. Our squad depth is really poor at the moment and new signings are needed. But again ill reserve my judgement of Wenger untill the end of the transfer window. Also drawing to newcastle away and looking good to get a point up untill the red card against liverpool is nothing to shout doomsday over just yet.


You were poor against Newcastle, Udinese could have beaten you but they wasted too many chances & your senior players went missing during the Liverpool game. People use the excuse of kids playing but the kids looked much better than the veterans all match. Chezzer & Verma are the main two holding things together right now. If you make signings then you have a chance but you guys literally are just doing everything that basically led us to a 7th place finish yet your still saying there is nothing to worry about.



Bananas said:


> Yep, a new state of the art 60,000 seater stadium with a self-sustaining business model in time for financial fair play. We're in dire straights.


Pretty sure I never said nothing about them suffering financially :hmm:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The fact of the matter is if M'Vila, Parker, Dann, Cahill, Zarate and Kaka all came in during this week people will still be saying we will finish outside the top 4. Ill reserve my judgement untill the window closes.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Fans say the same all the time about Arsenal. This is the worst year but we always prevail. I have never been comfortable with Liverpool being a top side, so when they finished 2nd it was a surprise, and still thought they would only just get a top 4 place the next season, but they finished 7th. Arsenal just have it in them to finish 4th. Liverpool was a freak year and it probably won't happen again to any side, not a consistent side like us. People in 07/08 were saying the EXACT same thing and we had one of our best seasons since 03/04, being very very unlucky not to win the Premier League.


Now you see what I mean about you always talking about the past? Right now, you're the only one doing it. And you being "consistent" died when you decided you didn't want to hang onto the top spot in the Premier League anymore.


EGame said:


> Beating Udinese doesn't mean anything until you beat them n the second leg, but you can hold onto that.


And he certainly will. He still holds onto beating Barca in the first leg of last year's Champions League.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> Now you see what I mean about you always talking about the past? Right now, you're the only one doing it. And you being "consistent" died when you decided you didn't want to hang onto the top spot in the Premier League anymore.
> 
> And he certainly will. He still holds onto beating Barca in the first leg of last year's Champions League.


Why are you taking stuff out of context? we are consistent of finishing in the top 4 places.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> Arsenal fans do see it. Our squad depth is really poor at the moment and new signings are needed. But again ill reserve my judgement of Wenger untill the end of the transfer window. Also drawing to newcastle away and looking good to get a point up untill the red card against liverpool is nothing to shout doomsday over just yet.


Not saying you don't have the potential to be good, I truly believe that, IN FACT me posting my thoughts on how Arsenal could improve and fill in the gaps was the reason why this whole thing started in the first place. 

Oh the irony. 

But yeah, you guys have two weeks and a large sum of money (?) to do well. Good luck.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> The fact of the matter is if M'Vila, Parker, Dann, Cahill, Zarate and Kaka all came in during this week people will still be saying we will finish outside the top 4. Ill reserve my judgement untill the window closes.


that's bullshit and you know it.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

This Arsenal side looks the weakest in years and this year, if we don't bring in the right players, we may be out of the top-4 because it's between us and Liverpool basically (for the forth spot).

We've had a terrible period since January and it doesn't seem to end. I'm not worried that we haven't won a single game since the start of the PL, but the fact that we haven't scored a single goal is worrying and pretty deflating. The confidence isn't as high as it usually is during the start of a new season, so that's a negative. However, if we can bring a marquee signing, then it's game on again. We just need to sign a few players and tell our strikers to score goals and not wait for a pass from Barcelona.

Sceczsny

Sagna----Vermaelen----Koscielny----Gibbs

Song

Ramsey------Wilshere

CAM/New Signing

Van Persie----Gervinho​
^ Looks as a winning side for me. And, that's just one variation.

Of course, we aren't winning the CL or the Premier League, but I hope to see an end of the trophy drought with a FA Cup.




Chain Gang solider said:


> In all honesty as much as Arsenal fans hate to admit it and want to believe they still have it they are slowly turning to us.
> 
> They sold Cesc just like we sold Xabi, They can talk about how they stil have guys like RVP & Verma we still had guys like Gerrard & Torres. There manager is going nuts just like our manager is going nuts. They are going down the exact same route were and will probably finish outside top 4 with ease if they don't sign anyone.


I was thinking about this a while back. And it's scary to think that we may turn into the next Liverpool.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I don't think Arsenal fans realise how bad the position they are currently in really is.


Its not a bad position. Just a very very delicate one. 10 days 5 signings and we'll be ok again. If that doesnt happen then id be very very worried. If we dont sign anyone which i expect us to do then we will not finish in a european place. 

All the talk around the club is about getting to 4th place. Fuck that. we've been building a side for 6 fucking years i want the god damn title. Budget issues and paying back a stadium are obsicles but in the way but for 6 years we've been being told this side is good enough and now after its all fell apart and all the 'promising kids' are either shit or have left instead of accepting he's a complete douche and changing his ways accepting that you cannot bring players up anymore we're being left behind. 



Chain Gang solider said:


> The main difference with this year though is that you can literally see the cracks within the side. Other years they lost players but still looked strong. Not so much nowadays. Not even over the last 3 games but since Feb you haven't looked the same side and like
> 
> Very true. I disagree about cracks in the side though. There is just one massive gaping whole in our squad and its called a 1st 11. We don't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> Stringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was I talking about our past? We finished 4th last season and are likely to do it again, fiar enough if I was talking about our trophies in 2000-2005. It's very likely he jumped on the Barca bandwagon a few years back. There is always a strong possibility we will be out of the top 4. Hapenning since 2005.
> 
> Red cards, own goals and injuries make a team and club shit? Oh my god. Please help this man.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that none of the injured players would make the side any better is when you know you're in trouble. Would you have really liked to see Rosicky play yesterday?? Would Kieran Gibbs really have made any differnce?? Not even slightly. both wank.
> 
> 
> 
> Rush said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'll be lucky to get into 6th if you don't make a few signings tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can honestly say im not scared of the likes of Sunderland, Villa taking over from us just yet. I feel this year 6th is the lowest we could fall too.
> 
> 
> 
> Evo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it still made sense to go back and edit that post, I would say that West Brom, with 0 points, is looking like a better team than Arsenal is right now. That's where things seem to be, injuries or not.
> 
> EDIT: I became a fan of Chelsea back when they were a 6th place club. No glory hunting to be found here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are certainly playing better football. Long looks alot more dangerous than V.Persie. Tchoyi is a million times better than Chamakh is.
> 
> Scharner much better than Song.
> 
> We'll sort it out after the international break but that really is a disgrace to our football club that our manager is such a prick he's happy to see us be bottom of the premiership at the start of sept.
> 
> 
> 
> Chain Gang solider said:
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty as much as Arsenal fans hate to admit it and want to believe they still have it they are slowly turning to us.
> 
> They sold Cesc just like we sold Xabi, They can talk about how they stil have guys like RVP & Verma we still had guys like Gerrard & Torres. There manager is going nuts just like our manager is going nuts. They are going down the exact same route were and will probably finish outside top 4 with ease if they don't sign anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only difference is your owners as much as you hated them still had the sense to cut loose the senile manager. Just made the wrong appointment after it.
> 
> 
> 
> Stringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6th? We were likely to have drawn with a full strenth Liverpool side if 11 had stayed on the pitch with half of our squad available. Obviously top 4 isn't a dead cert this year but I have no problem in saying we are favourites now. If more players are brought in we could finish in the top 4 comfortably.
> 
> Calling a club "shit" because of that is a hyperbole. Sure we were poor last quarter but yesterday's performance showed us we have the right attitude this year. Calling us "shit" from yesterday is pretty bad. We have played well in all 3 of our games for the players available.
> 
> Not winning any matches this season? Apart from beating Udinese right? :lmao Arsenal being "shit" is really quite laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Played well?? We've been poor. Managing 1 shot in the entire second half against Newcastle.
> Barely creating any chances against liverpool. 3 shots on target at home. no creativity from anywhere in the side.
> 
> You seriously think that is playing well??
Click to expand...


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> Why are you taking stuff out of context? we are consistent of finishing in the top 4 places.


Out of context? Okay, if you put it in that specific context, then you're right. But all Stringer did was call Arsenal a "consistent side." 

Let me know next time a consistent side gives up their lead in the Premier League and is happy to finish 4th. You know what I heard from Arsenal fans at the end of the last season? It went something like this:

"At least Tottenham and Liverpool won't catch us."


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Razor King said:


> This Arsenal side looks the weakest in years and this year, if we don't bring in the right players, we may be out of the top-4 because it's between us and Liverpool basically (for the forth spot).
> 
> We've had a terrible period since January and it doesn't seem to end. I'm not worried that we haven't won a single game since the start of the PL, but the fact that we haven't scored a single goal is worrying and pretty deflating. The confidence isn't as high as it usually is during the start of a new season, so that's a negative. However, if we can bring a marquee signing, then it's game on again. We just need to sign a few players and tell our strikers to score goals and not wait for a pass from Barcelona.
> 
> Sceczsny
> 
> Sagna----Vermaelen----Koscielny----Gibbs
> 
> Song
> 
> Ramsey------Wilshere
> 
> CAM/New Signing
> 
> Van Persie----Gervinho​
> ^ Looks as a winning side for me. And, that's just one variation.
> 
> Of course, we aren't winning the CL or the Premier League, but I hope to see an end of the trophy drought with a FA Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about this a while back. And it's scary to think that we may turn into the next Liverpool.


But then you look at that side you listed. If we drop the wingers we leave Gibbs very very exposed. He'll go walkabout everygame and leave massive gaps. we will need a much much better left back to cover a full side of the pitch.

Koscielny is average. Can play well once then average. He should be on the bench as back up not starting games for a side that should be looking to win the title.

Wilshere/ Ramsey midfield is too young. Ramsey is to inconsistent to start every game. wilshere needs to be nurtured through slowly not have a side built around him at 19.

V.Persie will miss 20 games this season. Theo Walcott as cover is piss poor. And Chamakh cannot play in a side without wingers. All he is good at is finding space in the box to get on the end of crosses. With no wingers wheres his service.

Song showed last season although he is good he isnt good enough to protect a defence.

if we're using your formation dropping wingers/inside forwards why have we brought miyaichi back in. Why sign Chamberlain. 

The squad has no balance to it whatsoever. honestly all our 1st 11 has got thats actual quality is Sagna and Vermaelen. all the rest have ??? over them.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> Yep, a new state of the art 60,000 seater stadium with a self-sustaining business model in time for financial fair play. We're in dire straights.


DOOMSDAY~



Seb said:


> Perhaps if you view Arsenal purely as a business. If Arsenal don't make some signings I genuinely think they'll struggle to make the top four, and the lost champions league revenue (as well as the prestige) would be a real shot in the arm to that business model. Arsene has done a great job up to now maintaing Champions League football whilst a lot of the Transfer and CL revenue has been used to pay for the Emirates. Now, he has to spend some money.


Football clubs should be viewed as businesses really. Barca, United, Citeh nor most big teams in Europe see that. We SHOULD spend more money for sure but I'm much more happier that we will be here in 50 years time, still successful whereas who knows where other big clubs will be?

Arsene's philosophy of not spending a lot of money but making it won't be hit by signing players for big money, because as you say we will lose out on CL money which will probably see us making a loss instead of a profit.



Overrated said:


> Why are you taking stuff out of context? we are consistent of finishing in the top 4 places.


This. He seems to think I'm talking about the past all the time. I only mentioned 07/08 as it is more or less a direct comparison of what is happening this season. He can't see it.

+you really must be retarded to think us winning against Udinese won't go down as a win. We played against them for 90 minutes, and scored more than them. We won. It's irrelevant whether we win the TIE, we won that game, and EGame said we hadn't won a game all season.

We consistently finish in the top 4. If that isn't a consistent side I would really like to see one.



Razor King said:


> This Arsenal side looks the weakest in years and this year, if we don't bring in the right players, we may be out of the top-4 because it's between us and Liverpool basically (for the forth spot).
> 
> We've had a terrible period since January and it doesn't seem to end. I'm not worried that we haven't won a single game since the start of the PL, but the fact that we haven't scored a single goal is worrying and pretty deflating. The confidence isn't as high as it usually is during the start of a new season, so that's a negative. However, if we can bring a marquee signing, then it's game on again. We just need to sign a few players and tell our strikers to score goals and not wait for a pass from Barcelona.
> 
> Sceczsny
> 
> Sagna----Vermaelen----Koscielny----Gibbs
> 
> Song
> 
> Ramsey------Wilshere
> 
> CAM/New Signing
> 
> Van Persie----Gervinho​
> ^ Looks as a winning side for me. And, that's just one variation.
> 
> Of course, we aren't winning the CL or the Premier League, but I hope to see an end of the trophy drought with a FA Cup.


This. 4-3-3 suited Cesc and RVP. But when one of them wasn't playing we were severely lacking. That formation suits our players better and gets more out of them.

We NEED another top centre back. When Koscielny or Djourou play with Verm it's great, but both of them need to be playing with another senior centre back to get the best out of them. Another centre back and we are sorted defensively. 

Gunner seems to think we are aiming to win the PL. We aren't sadly, that is what Citeh are trying to do. We are just trying to finish in the top 4 until we regain real stability. Of course some of our players aren't good enough, but that's just where we are.

The Barca/Arsenal comparison is stupid. They are the best team in the world and Arsenal are the 4th or 5th best side in England. The season will be tough but I don't see why everyone has written us off already. Used to it nowadays though. Forward.


Steve Rowley was watching Cahill today. Although, I suppose we scout a lot of players.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Gunner seems to think we are aiming to win the PL. We aren't sadly, that is what Citeh are trying to do. We are just trying to finish in the top 4 until we regain real stability. Of course some of our players aren't good enough, but that's just where we are.
> 
> The Barca/Arsenal comparison is stupid. They are the best team in the world and Arsenal are the 4th or 5th best side in England. The season will be tough but I don't see why everyone has written us off already. Used to it nowadays though. Forward.


There is absolutly no reason why a manager who has total control over a massive club cannot build from where we were in 2008 (4 points off 1st) to taking us to where we are now (end of last season 12 points off 1st)

Explain to me why we should accept 15M signings of Chambershite instead of a cb and cm that we need. Explain to me why we should allow ourselves to be bullied by Barcelona over our captain. 

Explain why we should accept mediocrity of dropping to challenging for 4th. Reduduced finances fine. sign 2 players a year for your 1st team rather than looking for kids. Its not difficult.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> ARSENE WENGER is plotting an audacious bid to take Kaka on loan from Real Madrid after key members of the Frenchman’s backroom team told him he must make a marquee summer signing.
> 
> Close allies of the Arsenal boss urged him to bring in a big-name star during a meeting at the club’s London Colney training complex last week.
> 
> And, on the back of that gathering, Wenger has made an enquiry about the former world player of the year.
> 
> People Sport understands Lille’s Eden Hazard, and Marseille trio Lucho Gonzalez, Mathieu Valbuena and Andre Ayew are also under consideration.
> 
> But it is Kaka whose name will most interest Gunners fans.
> 
> The 29-year-old is available after Real boss Jose Mourinho told the Brazilian international he was no longer part of his plans at the Bernabeu.
> 
> But the Spanish giants were initially only interested in selling the player.
> 
> Sanction
> 
> However, an annual salary of around £9million, on top of a £30m transfer fee, has put off suitors including Chelsea, AC Milan and Paris St Germain, and that forced Real into a corner.
> 
> Now president Florentino Perez, who was instrumental in the £56m signing of Kaka from AC Milan two years ago, has agreed to sanction a loan deal – providing any interested party agrees to pay all of the player’s wages.
> 
> It was that news which sparked Arsenal’s interest and they will now see if a deal can be done.
> 
> The Arsenal board earmarked £35m for new signings at the start of the summer and that has been doubled by the sale of Cesc Fabregas to Barcelona for £35m.
> 
> So Wenger has the finances to cover Kaka’s demands, though they would break Arsenal’s pay structure.
> 
> AC Milan would also like to take their former player on loan and there is interest from at least one club, believed to be Corinthians, in his homeland.
> 
> Kaka will spend the weekend talking to his family before indicating which offers he is willing to listen to with Real saying that, providing their salary stipulations are met, the player is free to choose which offer to accept.


Could replace Nasri if he is gone.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Hyperblast said:


> Could replace Nasri if he is gone.


Only if Real Madrid pay his wages.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wherever Kaka goes, there is no way he will be worse than he was at Madrid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kaka has been poor at Madrid. My friends who regularly watch La Liga say he is just so past it now. That's sad as he is only 29 and could have a few more quality years left.

We were bullied by Barca. But that's just Barca and he wanted to leave, and they were never going to increase the offer. They didn't need him. It's just the club's wet dream of having 10 catalans and Messi playing for them.

We should be looking to add quality to who we have every year, I agree. That's why United are successful and Chelsea have looked stale by not doing it, although they have started (Chelsea).
We have quality players then they leave for money (Hleb and Flamini) then we have to replace them, then we don't add quality. That's why we stagnate.

Saying Long looks more lethal than RVP is ridiculous. RVP hasn't got anywhere near the service he needs, but he made a lot of good runs that went unnoticed.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kaka has spent a lot of time in the treatment room to be fair, but he hasn't been any good since 2007 when Milan won the CL, not just at Madrid.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kaka was probably the world's best player in 2007. Joy to watch him back then.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

it would be an arsenal move to just bring in Kaka. He csn come but only if another 3 or 4 players join him.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Gunner14 said:


> But then you look at that side you listed. If we drop the wingers we leave Gibbs very very exposed. He'll go walkabout everygame and leave massive gaps. we will need a much much better left back to cover a full side of the pitch.
> 
> Koscielny is average. Can play well once then average. He should be on the bench as back up not starting games for a side that should be looking to win the title.
> 
> Wilshere/ Ramsey midfield is too young. Ramsey is to inconsistent to start every game. wilshere needs to be nurtured through slowly not have a side built around him at 19.
> 
> V.Persie will miss 20 games this season. Theo Walcott as cover is piss poor. And Chamakh cannot play in a side without wingers. All he is good at is finding space in the box to get on the end of crosses. With no wingers wheres his service.
> 
> Song showed last season although he is good he isnt good enough to protect a defence.
> 
> if we're using your formation dropping wingers/inside forwards why have we brought miyaichi back in. Why sign Chamberlain.
> 
> The squad has no balance to it whatsoever. honestly all our 1st 11 has got thats actual quality is Sagna and Vermaelen. all the rest have ??? over them.


I agree with a lot of your points, but the FACT is that we don't have any better players. Sadly. We have to use the ones we have and 4-3-3 or 4-5-1 isn't going to cut it because we lack creativity and I'm unsure how RVP would work as a single striker up front (without Barcelona's service), especially after the last two games in the PL.

Realistically, we have to play Gibbs and give him the ball. We have no choice now. We will never know why we didn't go for 6 million Enrique. We have to use 4 players in the middle because we lost our best player and the other player is likely leaving. Isn't it pathetic when Nasri was the one who looked most potent to score (against Liverpool)?

Wilshere is very young, but as always, we have no choice. He has to be the man in middle, unless we bring in Hamsik or a similar player. Ramsey isn't ready yet but if not Ramsey, then whom? I understand we could have solved the crisis, if we bought a few players, but now with 10 days to go, I can't see us signing any new player. To make it worse, an attacking midfield player is a crying need now.

Kosc isn't the CB that Arsenal needs; very true, but we don't have Hummels, and Kosc looks good with Vermaelen, over the great Squillaci or the running mistake called Djourou. If Vermaelen picks up an injury, we are screwed.

As for Chamberlain and Miyaichi, yes, I thought about that too. Looking at them 4-2-3-1 looks good, but the problem is that RVP won't be blasting in goals without Cesc. And, from what I've heard, Chamberlain plays the same style Christiano Ronaldo does, so he would fit anywhere. When we are attacking with a 4-3-3, Miyaichi could be lethal, but I'm not sure of our prospects with that formation, especially since creativity is what Arsenal lacks this season.

It's funny. We went from being the best club in the middle to a club that is unimpressive in the middle and disheartening at the front.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kaka is still a good player, he just doesn't get a look in anymore because he has spent so much time injured.
He barely played at all last season but anytime he did, you could see that he hadn't completely lost it, pretty sure he scored a hattrick from midfield in one of his first games back.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

"It's funny. We went from being the best club in the middle to a club that is unimpressive in the middle and disheartening at the front."

So true. Wenger isn't replacing Cesc. He is one of the best players we have had in the last 10 years. Unforgivable. Cesc said he struggled when there was no-one to look up to. We need that figure for Ramsey and Wilshere in the middle of the park.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> "It's funny. We went from being the best club in the middle to a club that is unimpressive in the middle and disheartening at the front."
> 
> So true. Wenger isn't replacing Cesc. He is one of the best players we have had in the last 10 years. Unforgivable. Cesc said he struggled when there was no-one to look up to. We need that figure for Ramsey and Wilshere in the middle of the park.


Exactly. This is why I'm hoping we sign Lucho because he offers experience to the team and he will be the direct mentor for Wilshere and Ramsey. It doesn't matter if he is beyond 30 because he is still class and he will only enhance the prospects of the young squad we have.

As for Kaka, if we can sort out the wages, it would be a dream move because Kaka may have had a rough few years but he still has the class. He didn't fit into Real and probably won't ever, but at Arsenal and under Wenger, Kaka would rise back to where he once was. It's a win win situation for both Arsenal and Kaka.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Valencia confirm that they have agreed a deal with Chelsea for Mata


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If Kaka were to join, I really, really hope he gets back to just HALF his 2007 form. He will be a great role model for Jack and Ramsey and can take the massive load they are under off them. Even if it's just for a season he can have a big impact on their careers and make them better players. The last thing Ramsey needs is the pressure of replacing Cesc after that horror injury.

Is Gonzales a top player? Haven't seen much of him apart from the fact that he went to Marseille for 24 million euros.

There is a lot of noise that Wenger has been told to buy English for a centre half. It's looking like Dann but I would prefer Cahill. 

Also lots of noise Wenger has to make a MARQUEE signing. M'Vila is a top player but wouldn't necessarily be a marquee signing. It has to be someone known to the general public, surely.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

so de rossi was given no chance of coming, yet kaka is a possibility? no chance of him going to arsenal. his wages would be astronomical. real would want every penny to be paid by arsenal each week.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

They are different.

Kaka would be coming on loan. 9 million a year. A lot but if Wenger has to bring in a player of his stature then it has to be paid.

De Rossi would cost 25 million in the last year of his contract and wages not far off Kaka. De Rossi would more than likely be going to a club in a better position than Arsenal as I imagine at 28 he wants to finish his career off winning everything possible, or by lining his pockets by joining someone who will pay him a stupid amount of money. +De Rossi is probably going to be staying at Roma as a first teamer whereas Kaka isn't part of Mourinho's plans.



“I spoke to Arsene Wenger and he wants Lucho. But he wants him on loan as he is *willing to invest only on young players.* A loan move is not an option for us so negotiations have not started at all,” the 42-year-old manager was quoted saying."


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Valencia and Chelsea have agreed to a fee in principle according to Oliver Kay.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Rennes have come out and said that M'Vila will not be sold this window. And M'Vila has said he wants to stay at Rennes.

Sochaux Prez says no players will be sold including Marvin Martin.

Didier Deschamps says that Ayew will stay at Marseille, and not be sold. 

Either this is some fine posturing, or we are fucked. Fucked. And whoever we buy will be someone not on the radar, currently.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Valencia have confirmed on their website now 

One more man to get!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

What a signing. Definitely jelly.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Getting really frustrated now. 3 players heavily linked with seemingly staying at their clubs unless we put stupid bids in.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He'll still start Kalou, and push Drogba futher into the reserves.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

royally fucked off over the Mata deal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Imagine that. Arsenal & Liverpool are linked with him all summer and nothing. Chelsea get linked with him for a week & a deal is done .


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Say goodbye to your international career Mata.
Move to Premier League, international career with Spain dies 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The muppet in me is still hoping fergie isn't finished and will bring in one more player. Even more now chelsea are getting mata and nasri looks like he off to city.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sneijder will join.









Please God, make him join.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










"it doesnt mata what you think "


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Sneijder will join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please God, make him join.




At this moment i can't see fergie doing the biz and getting him, fergie has faith in clev and ando.

Still short in cm unless the might daz fletch makes an amazing comeback and gets back to his best.

SAF has said numerous times no more business but david gill has said numerous times, still in the market for one more player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Sneijder will join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please God, make him join.


No Sneijder. This is your messiah to replace Scholes










Enjoy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If it's anyone it will be a gotze type and not a marquee signing like wesley, nasri or modric.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I would take Gotze over all those 3.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

26m is the mata deal? chelsea catching rest for money spent, well probably not city once nasri joins.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Who is Gotze exactly?
Do you all actually watch Bundesliga, or is this conjecture based on hearing things and FM?
Or is he genuinely the next best thing?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Who is Gotze exactly?
> Do you all actually watch Bundesliga, or is this conjecture based on hearing things and FM?
> Or is he genuinely the next best thing?


I watched dortmund alot last season, probably watched bundesliga more than la liga as it's more exciting and from what i've seen gotze is a talent no doubt, looked class for germany aswell.


Kagawa is another good dortmund player.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Who is Gotze exactly?
> Do you all actually watch Bundesliga, or is this conjecture based on hearing things and FM?
> Or is he genuinely the next best thing?


He guided dortmund for the bundesliga title, and played brilliantly for germany in the absence of Ozil

Hes quite young, but very very good. the one thing standing between him and a starting place in the germany squad is Ozil, and thats only because Ozil is world class


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't know how everyone finds the time to follow foreign leagues, I'm highly uneducated on players from Germany/Spain etc.

Warming to the French league though


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I watch English, Spanish and Scottish(LOL) on a regular basis.
At least one match a week from each usually.
Would watch Bundesliga and Serie A if I had ESPN.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> I don't know how everyone finds the time to follow foreign leagues, I'm highly uneducated on players from Germany/Spain etc.
> 
> Warming to the French league though


ESPN shows pretty much every league.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> I don't know how everyone finds the time to follow foreign leagues, I'm highly uneducated on players from Germany/Spain etc.
> 
> Warming to the French league though


This. Can't really find the time and since I don't have ESPN I have to pretty much rely on streams


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Only reason i got ESPN was for UFC but then i found it had a bunch of foreign leagues, so good purchase.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> ESPN shows pretty much every league.


Don't have it, and tbh probably still wouldn't sit and watch it. Just no interest unless I'm scouting transfer targets.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I will be honest rarely watch serie a unless it's one of the bigger games or wanted to see pastore, hernanes or hamsik last season.

Bundesliga i watch more regularly but won't go out of my to watch like i do most prem games.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We get ESPN for free in Ireland (As long as you have the Sky Sports package :side. Last year it was €12-15 a month but it's free this year so loads of of extra Premier League games 8*D.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> We get ESPN for free in Ireland (As long as you have the Sky Sports package :side. Last year it was €12-15 a month but it's free this year so loads of of extra Premier League games 8*D.


Just free in ireland?


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I wish I could watch Serie A.
Really looking forward to Champions League to get to see Napoli play.

They have such an interesting attack : Cavani and Lavezzi with Hamsik behind them, also helps that they also now have Inler in midfield


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Just free in ireland?


As far as I know. I think the UK got a month free in July or August.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The big league I watch least oddly enough is La Liga, despite actally quite liking the football played in the league generally. The fact that it's usually on later than the rest of the leagues, I often find myself 'footballed out' by the time it comes on. I also don't greatly enjoy watching Barca or Madrid squashing smaller teams. I find the side I go most out of my way to watch in La Liga is Villarreal, whose destinctive brand of slow build-up football is something I really enjoy to watch.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It's probably free because no-one in Ireland has any money.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> It's probably free because no-one in Ireland has any money.


Could be worse. Could be Greece. But yeah, we're fucked...


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> It's probably free because no-one in Ireland has any money.


:lmao 

Anyway lucky you guys in Ireland get it for free. Would love to get it for free over here too. Get a chance to watch more European football as well as UFC.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

So happy with the Mata signing. Watched enough of Valencia and Mata to know he is a great signing. I think we still need a signing in midfield though, because Lampard is gonna deteriorate so bad this season. Wouldn't be surprised if we do lock up Modric by the end of the season, but don't wanna put too many eggs in the basket. Can't believe we were linked to Mata for what 4 days(?), and Arsenal were linked the entire summer, and we still managed to get him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rockhead said:


> So happy with the Mata signing. Watched enough of Valencia and Mata to know he is a great signing. I think we still need a signing in midfield though, because Lampard is gonna deteriorate so bad this season. Wouldn't be surprised if we do lock up Modric by the end of the season, but don't wanna put too many eggs in the basket. Can't believe we were linked to Mata for what 4 days(?), and Arsenal were linked the entire summer, and we still managed to get him.


Chelsea are definitely signing Modric IMO, he has even been left out of the spurs squad tomorrow, and if Spurs are so adamant that he is not leaving why did they leave him out of the Europa league match, probably as he wont be cup tied when he moves


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Also heard that Mata is going to be number 10 for Chelsea, so Benayoun will likely be involved in the next offer for Modric.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Chelsea with Mata and Modric is a million times more worrying than city's team/signings.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Still think Man United will win the league, but City and Chelsea have both made some great signings. The "title race" will at least be a lot closer (well, it was basically non existant last year).

And NUFC for 7th.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Still think Man United will win the league, but City and Chelsea have both made some great signings. The "title race" will at least be a lot closer (well, it was basically non existant last year).
> 
> And NUFC for 7th.


I think it was till about january chelsea, city and i think gunners all had good runs going at one point but united just had more consistecny. Unless pool/gunenrs do something magical it's turning into a top 3.

haha just noticed NUFC for 7th, well you never know.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The league was just Arsenal/United from when Chelsea crumbled to when Arsenal crumbled.

Chelsea will win the PL this year with Mata and Modric. Chelsea actually tie up their deals in a few days, we haggle over a million or two.

The top 4 is never really 4 teams who can win the title. United are always favourites and Chelsea second. I can't remember a season where all four had legitimate claims.


Mancini thinks Nasri will be joining Citeh soon.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao just seen this on twitter, fergie's getting the shirt ready


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao just seen this on twitter, fergie's getting the shirt ready


haha classic muppetry.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If we get Sneijder, we'll stroll the league by about 14-15 points.

If we don't get him? We'll probably only win the league by 2 or 3 points then :side:.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> If we get Sneijder, we'll stroll the league by about 14-15 points.
> 
> If we don't get him? We'll probably only win the league by 2 or 3 points then :side:.


Hahaha it would be fap material but you are in muppet mode.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Chelsea will still be up there whoever you sign. Modric and Mata will make them so much better it's unreal.

HOWEVER Balague just said on Twitter some people inside Tottenham said 100% he WON'T leave, but some are saying it depends on the fee. Chelsea have to improve their offer a lot to bag him.

Who is Milan's "mister X" now? There have been about 20 but all have been denied or moved elsewhere :lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> And NUFC for 7th.


Don't be ridiculous. Newcastle won't finish above Sunderland after the transfer window we've had. You sold your best and replaced them with Frenchies, whereas we bought youth and experience to complement our side.


Right...right?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

With Sneijder I expect United to dominate the league. 

Without Sneijder, I still expect them to win it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



EGame said:


> With Sneijder I expect United to dominate the league.
> 
> Without Sneijder, I still expect them to win it.


Pretty much. No matter how much City & Chelsea spend on a FM quality side they won't have the same level of teamwork as United do.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Don't be ridiculous. Newcastle won't finish above Sunderland after the transfer window we've had. You sold your best and replaced them with Frenchies, whereas we bought youth and experience to complement our side.
> 
> 
> Right...right?




imho you've signed average squad players for inflated prices, Brown for £1M was good but other than that I've not been impressed with Brucey's magic. Gyan also looks fat and disinterested, wouldn't be surprised to see him go.

Quality not quantity for us  With 2 more signings to come.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Chelsea give them a run for their money with more or less a horrible season for the most part except from the start. Modric will make them so much better if they sign him, and Mata will give them another tricky player to help out Torres. Luiz, Ramires, Torres and Mata are all likely come good this season. United will be flat in the middle if they attempt to play all season with Cleverley and Anderson.

If United signed Nasri and Sneijder then you may as well end it now, but just Sneijder joining won't make them steamroll Chelsea. Citeh can't be discounted either and if they keep that core squad together for PL games they could get better and better.


Guillem Balague
€60m buy clause Mata had, only meant any club had to negotiate with Valencia. B4 the clause got activated he could have gone for €22-23m

Don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> imho you've signed average squad players for inflated prices, Brown for £1M was good but other than that I've not been impressed with Brucey's magic. Gyan also looks fat and disinterested, wouldn't be surprised to see him go.
> 
> Quality not quantity for us  With 2 more signings to come.


Honestly I like Asa, he's got that little spark and does have the quality when its needed. He just likes getting out into the channels a lot and would benefit from either a strike partner or a more attacking midfield; maybe that's why we bought Gardner, other than the obvious 10 or so goals he got last year anyway. 

O'Shea still to come in will hopefully be of Browns level and Larsson looks good when he isn't on the left wing. I think Brucey just doesn't want to blood all the new signings at once and try to ease them in, which I'm all for but the majority of Sunderland fans seem to want his head after yesterday. But that's to be expected after a derby game and will pass I guess. We did draw with Spurs and beat Chelsea the last time we lost to you after all.

My major excitement this year comes from Sessegnon. Quick as a flash, strong for his size, has a mean shot and good vision for a pass. Maybe once Ji or Wickham adapt he can feed them through more. That or Gyan starts to play more centrally  either way we're a lot stronger than last year and its too early to judge us given the quantity we bought. I'm not unhappy with any of our buys though, I'll say that much


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Meh, people were saying we were a dead cert to win the league last season. We imploded, United took over, yet we still were a victory at Old Trafford away from topping the table with 2 games to go.

Man Utd are currently the strongest team in the league, but it isn't a massive gap as people are trying to make out. Man City have strengthened well this summer. And Chelsea are about to add real quality players to problem areas they have.

All three clubs have legitimate claims. They won't be any "domination" happening. This isn't shitty ass La Liga we're talking about.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Meh, people were saying we were a dead cert to win the league last season. We imploded, United took over, yet we still were a victory at Old Trafford away from topping the table with 2games to go.
> 
> Man Utd are currently the strongest team in the league, but it isn't a massive gap as people are trying to make out. Man City have strengthened well this summer. And Chelsea are about to add real quality players to problem areas they have.
> 
> All three clubs have legitimate claims. They won't be any "domination" happening. This isn't shitty ass La Liga we're talking about.


Agreed it will be close in the end, but i think it's mainly city people are going all hype over rather than utd/chelsea. Maybe not on here but general feeling i'm getitng.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Meh, people were saying we were a dead cert to win the league last season. We imploded, United took over, yet we still were a victory at Old Trafford away from topping the table with 2 games to go.
> 
> Man Utd are currently the strongest team in the league, but it isn't a massive gap as people are trying to make out. Man City have strengthened well this summer. And Chelsea are about to add real quality players to problem areas they have.
> 
> All three clubs have legitimate claims. They won't be any "domination" happening. This isn't shitty ass La Liga we're talking about.


Only about 4 times since like 1992 has Chelsea or Man United not won the Premier League 8*D
Only about 4 times since 1992 has Barca or Real Madrid not won the La Liga 8*D

I see no differences 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao just seen this on twitter, fergie's getting the shirt ready


This looks reminisant of a few seasons back, Chelsea selling tops with Robinho on before he'd even signed. Along came transfer deadline day, along came bentleys full of cash and *boom* he was city player.

I could see another sheikh coming in buying EVERTON and trolling the league by buying Villa, Ronaldo, Sneijder and of course Mignolet....:no:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Meh, people were saying we were a dead cert to win the league last season. We imploded, United took over, yet we still were a victory at Old Trafford away from topping the table with 2 games to go.
> 
> Man Utd are currently the strongest team in the league, but it isn't a massive gap as people are trying to make out. Man City have strengthened well this summer. And Chelsea are about to add real quality players to problem areas they have.
> 
> All three clubs have legitimate claims. They won't be any "domination" happening. This isn't shitty ass La Liga we're talking about.


Man U won't dominate the league at all. Hell they hardly dominated it last year. All they basically did was do what Arsenal, Chelsea & City couldn't do which was play shite and still win. All the other clubs basically failed to do that which was what cost them dearly. Had all 4 had been playing crap and still winning the league title race would have been a hell of a lot tighter. Hopefully that happens this year so we could possibly have at least 2 if not 3 teams in the title race on the final day. That would be epic.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Man U won't dominate the league at all. Hell they hardly dominated it last year. All they basically did was do what Arsenal, Chelsea & City couldn't do which was play shite and still win. All the other clubs basically failed to do that which was what cost them dearly. Had all 4 had been playing crap and still winning the league title race would have been a hell of a lot tighter. *Hopefully that happens this year so we could possibly have at least 2 if not 3 teams in the title race on the final day. That would be epic*.


Liverpool included in that right?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> We consistently finish in the top 4. If that isn't a consistent side I would really like to see one.


So you're thinking that my opinion is based on not being a fan of Arsenal, right? Well, here you go: Chelsea wasn't consistent last season, either. Yeah?


> Saying Long looks more lethal than RVP is ridiculous. RVP hasn't got anywhere near the service he needs, but he made a lot of good runs that went unnoticed.


Shane Long - 2
RVP - 0

It's not ridiculous to say that he looks more lethal. He's actually done the job, and his players for him.

Again, I'll do the Chelsea thing if it helps. Torres has looked very good in his first two games, but has he scored? No, he's only looked sharp. Strikers are always judged by their goals and _according to selective memory_, there is only one game out of 18 last season in which Torres looked good for Chelsea. I'll bet you can guess which one I'm talking about.

Very pleased about what looks like Chelsea signing Mata, but I'm not going to celebrate until it's absolutely official. I said when I saw the initial link that I would laugh if we got him based on the links that Liverpool and Arsenal have had all summer, but when I said that I was just joking around. I didn't think there was anything to the link and I definitely didn't expect that we'd get Mata. Now, I go on Chelsea's website and Mata's face is the first thing I see. Unbelievable.

On the Modric deal, here's the "conspiracy" theory if you wanna call it that: Modric's number is #14. So was Romelu Lukaku's at Anderlecht. The number is open at Chelsea. Lukaku could've had it, but he got #18 instead. Yossi Benayoun, of course, is linked in a swap-plus-cash deal for Modric. Benayoun's number is #10. So is Mata's. Rumour is that Mata is going to take #10 from Benayoun. I think you can see how people are putting this all together. Some would suggest at this point that under the theory that Benayoun loses his number 10, and Modric's number is still open, this deal may already be in place and the price is being fleshed out. Based on the fact that Chelsea is a historically quiet club about their business (Valencia and ESPN confirmed the Mata deal before Chelsea did), it's not a stretch to suggest such a thing.

All I can say is we'll see.

EDIT: And on United winning the league easily... I agree, people need to remember that it's not as far off as everyone's making it seem. Chelsea had a bad period of injuries and Ray Wilkins being fired, which both hurt the team greatly, and STILL they came back and nearly overcame a 15-point deficit. If that bad period hadn't happened, I'd have to say that based on the points recovered alone, there's no way Chelsea wouldn't have won the league. I'm not using it as an excuse, because things happen, but really.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Only about 4 times since like 1992 has Chelsea or Man United not won the Premier League 8*D
> Only about 4 times since 1992 has Barca or Real Madrid not won the La Liga 8*D
> 
> I see no differences 8*D


I'm sure its 6...... Blackburn have won the league, Arsenal twice and Chelsea have won it 3 times. So that means on 6 occasions Manchester United have not won the premier league. Now, for how many PL titles united have say that for chelsea, plus add the arsenal and blackburn titles.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

People took me seriously when I said we'd win the league by 14-15 points? Good God...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Since prem start in 92

United - 12 titles
Arsenal 3
Chelsea 3
Blackburn 1.


Yeah silent they did, you should have kept it to yourself you know what the internet is like.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Only about 4 times since like 1992 has Chelsea or Man United not won the Premier League 8*D
> Only about 4 times since 1992 has Barca or Real Madrid not won the La Liga 8*D
> 
> I see no differences 8*D


Difference is they have been more than two teams challenging for the Premier League in the last 6 years or so. Even last season, Chelsea looked dead set at the beginning and then died. City and United were trading 1st around Xmas. City dropped out. Arsenal came up and were always a couple of points behind. Arsenal started to draw. Chelsea rose from the ashes and had a great chance, but the best team won in the end.

Now in La Liga, only two clubs challenege for the title throughout of the season. I do remember one season where Sevilla pushed both of them though and then the following season Villarreal finished 2nd ahead of Barca.

But long gone are the days where Valencia can win the league.



Silent Alarm said:


> People took me seriously when I said we'd win the league by 14-15 points? Good God...


I knew you were doing it in jest, but they are some people out there (not even talking about this forum really) that have that mindset.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Liverpool included in that right?


Of course. This is our year after all. We will just troll the other teams have them think they have got their hands on the title then Suarez will score in the last minute of injury time and pull a troll face in front of the camera saying "You mad bro" 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Of course. This is our year after all. We will just troll the other teams have them think they have got their hands on the title then Suarez will score in the last minute of injury time and pull a troll face in front of the camera saying "You mad bro"


I'd love for it to come down to the last game and it been between United and Liverpool (with united winning title of course)












And city finishing 5th.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> This looks reminisant of a few seasons back, Chelsea selling tops with Robinho on before he'd even signed. Along came transfer deadline day, along came bentleys full of cash and *boom* he was city player.
> 
> I could see another sheikh coming in buying EVERTON and trolling the league by buying Villa, Ronaldo, Sneijder and of course Mignolet....:no:


Seriously, where was he standing? Was a great free kick but WTF at the keeper.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Just looking up the official records for clarification and for some LULZ :

*Premier League Winners :*

92/93 : Man Utd 1 team
93/94 : Man Utd
94/95 : Blackburn 2 teams
95/96 : Man Utd
96/97 : Man Utd
97/98 : Arsenal 3 teams
98/99 : Man Utd
99/00 : Man Utd
00/01 : Man Utd
01/02 : Arsenal
02/03 : Man Utd
03/04 : Arsenal
04/05 : Chelsea 4 teams
05/06 : Chelsea
06/07 : Man Utd
07/08 : Man Utd
08/09 : Man Utd
09/10 : Chelsea
10/11 : Man Utd

Man Utd 12/19 times won.
Chelsea 3/19
Arsenal 3/19
Blackburn 1/19

*La Liga Winners *

92/93 : Barcelona 1 team
93/94 : Barcelona
94/95 : Real Madrid 2 teams
95/96 : Atletico Madrid (YAAAAAYYY) 3 teams
96/97 : Real Madrid
97/98 : Barcelona
98/99 : Barcelona
99/00 : Deportivo 4 teams
00/01 : Real Madrid
01/02 : Valencia 5 teams
02/03 : Real Madrid
03/04 : Valencia
04/05 : Barcelona
05/06 : Barcelona
06/07 : Real Madrid
07/08 : Real Madrid
08/09 : Barcelona
09/10 : Barcelona
10/11 : Barcelona

Barcelona 9/19
Real Madrid 6/19
Valencia 2/19
Deportivo 1/19
Atletico Madrid 1/19


So really, they are pretty much even in terms of "domination" 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'd love for it to come down to the last game and it been between United and Liverpool (with united winning title of course)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And city finishing 5th.


United & Liverpool competing on the final day would be epic. We face Swansea and they face Sunderland. In the Words of Charlie Sheen "WINNING" 8*D. Shame we have Chelsea the week before & they have yep Swansea  Swansea could just decide to be bitches and cost us the league


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

But RVP had no service against tough defences. Long has been good but would you prefer to come up against him or RVP next game? Yeah...

La Liga is super boring. Diehards say it is because of the supreme quality of Madrid and Barca. No, it isn't. Just look at the recent striking to see how dire of a situation football in Spain is.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sunderland away is terrible i remember the awful 0-0 draw from last season were sunderland deserved the win.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I always did find the Wilkins sacking the reason for destroying their season a little bit strange. You only have to listen to his commentary today to see how big of an idiot he is, if Chelsea were that fickle as to have that drop for that time then they obviously had bigger problems.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wilkins commentary makes me pine for andy gray to comeback.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Sunderland away is terrible i remember the awful 0-0 draw from last season were sunderland deserved the win.


God that was a great game, we were great at home two years ago and up till last Christmas. We only lost to the likes of Chelsea really. Other than that we won/drew. Just very poor away form cost us finishing higher up the table. That and our standard post christmas slump :no:



Magsimus said:


> Seriously, where was he standing? Was a great free kick but WTF at the keeper.


I was more annoyed we had nobody on the posts really, but he was poor for it. Gordon is far and away our best 'keeper but we'll lose him for nothing or close to it 

Edit- Dammit Mags, at least I don't have to look at Taylors gormless face whenever I load my CP now 8*D Just the goal 




Edit again- I'm just gonna shut up now, plz stop raping my CP


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wilkins is an idiot commentator but was a brilliant assistant manager. When Guus Hiddink was still linked to be the new manager, he said he'd only come back if Roman also agreed to bring back Wilkins.

And right now, you're saying who would I rather go up against? Well, it doesn't matter. It matters who the supporting group is. If I'm choosing between them then I'll choose both, because that's 11-on-2 and they've got no chance. Is RVP the better player? Absolutely. But right now, Shane Long is absolutely more of a threat, because he's *being made available* as more of a threat.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> I was more annoyed we had nobody on the posts really, but he was poor for it. Gordon is far and away our best 'keeper but we'll lose him for nothing or close to it
> 
> Edit- Dammit Mags, at least I don't have to look at Taylors gormless face whenever I load my CP now 8*D Just the goal


8*D

Yeah, I rate Kieran Westwood too. Saw him a couple of times at Carlisle and he looked a really good prospect. Might be worth a go.

Poor tactics by Bruce not guarding the post. He managed Taylor at Wigan (and sold him to us  makes it even better) so he must know he's dangerous from free kicks.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Has Taylor always been this big? Looks like he has been going through the pies for some reason.

Wenger says he IS looking for experience. 

He says he is not short of money and is still finding the right players.

He says Djourou and Wilshere have a chance of playing against Udinese.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> 8*D
> 
> Yeah, I rate Kieran Westwood too. Saw him a couple of times at Carlisle and he looked a really good prospect. Might be worth a go.
> 
> Poor tactics by Bruce not guarding the post. He managed Taylor at Wigan (and sold him to us  makes it even better) so he must know he's dangerous from free kicks.


Even I knew his free kick prowess. I tried to calm myself by saying he'd only ever scored against you before, not for you  didn't help much it seems.

I heard good things about Westwood too, never seen him though. Clearly Brucey rates him if he thinks he's worth replacing Gordon, which seems likely with the lack of a new deal. I still cling to the hope an agreements in place for a contract when he gets his fitness back up. Otherwise we could easily lose him to a top club. (or Celtic 8*D)


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Damn you Magsimus, damn you.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Has Taylor always been this big? Looks like he has been going through the pies for some reason.


Yeah he's been on the chubby side for a while, since he came back from a long injury. Camera adds 10 pounds though :side:



Shepard said:


> Even I knew his free kick prowess. I tried to calm myself by saying he'd only ever scored against you before, not for you  didn't help much it seems.
> 
> I heard good things about Westwood too, never seen him though. Clearly Brucey rates him if he thinks he's worth replacing Gordon, which seems likely with the lack of a new deal. I still cling to the hope an agreements in place for a contract when he gets his fitness back up. Otherwise we could easily lose him to a top club. (or Celtic 8*D)


:lmao I'd say we only bought him to save us a couple of points against Wigan every season. It was literally every game at their place. 

I'm guessing Gordon's in the last year of his contract? Spent a large sum on him as well.



JakeC_91 said:


> Damn you Magsimus, damn you.


Just had to


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Seriously, where was he standing? Was a great free kick but WTF at the keeper.


I never saw this post until now, his always been a bit shaky (for our young player of the season last season). His nerves seem to get the betterof him (remember the 5-1?). 

There was no-one marking either the front or back post, and Mignolet just let the ball fly past him..:no: i can see this being a familiar sight for the foreseeable future. Mignolet is young so there is space for improvement. 

Anyways, congrats on the "lucky" win.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao I'd say we only bought him to save us a couple of points against Wigan every season. It was literally every game at their place.
> 
> I'm guessing Gordon's in the last year of his contract. Spent a large sum on him as well.


What next, buying Somen Tchoyi? 

Yeah he is, the fee we paid for him annoys me. So many of our fans refuse to rate him as quality because he isn't "A £9 million keeper"
Its hardly his fault Roy Keane felt the need to splash an excessive amount on him. He's still fantastic and capable of world class stops when needed. He just always seems to get injured when he hits consistent form too :no:

And Jake, I fixed your problem for you


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> United & Liverpool competing on the final day would be epic. We face Swansea and they face Sunderland. In the Words of Charlie Sheen "WINNING" 8*D. Shame we have Chelsea the week before & they have yep Swansea  Swansea could just decide to be bitches and cost us the league


The manager and a fair amount of the sunderland team are ex-united.

Sir Alex would have that one in the bag I'm pretty sure. None of them would want the scousers to win the title over us.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> The manager and a fair amount of the sunderland team are ex-united.
> 
> Sir Alex would have that one in the bag I'm pretty sure. None of them would want the scousers to win the title over us.


Brown, O'Shea, Bardsley, Richardson are ex Man-Utd yeah and most likely to play.

Campbell is however injured and out until April (i think). 

Plus we don't like United, because well who does?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Edit again- I'm just gonna shut up now, plz stop raping my CP


:lmao hope you got loads.



JakeC_91 said:


> I never saw this post until now, his always been a bit shaky (for our young player of the season last season). His nerves seem to get the betterof him (remember the 5-1?).
> 
> There was no-one marking either the front or back post, and Mignolet just let the ball fly past him..:no: i can see this being a familiar sight for the foreseeable future. Mignolet is young so there is space for improvement.
> 
> Anyways, congrats on the "lucky" win.


Tbf I don't think he could have done anything about the halloween massacre, but that was a poor mistake yesterday. It's good that we've got a young keeper as our established number 1 now, and it looks like he'll have a great career (no jinxes plz).

I accept your congratuations, thank you. (Y)



Shepard said:


> What next, buying Somen Tchoyi?


That would be my dream signing. :agree:

Just realised this is the transfer thread, whoops. 



Sky Sports said:


> Newcastle manager Alan Pardew is understood to have attended PSV Eindhoven's Eredivisie match away to ADO Den Haag to watch transfer target Erik Pieters. The left-back helped PSV keep a clean sheet in a 3-0 victory.


There, now this whole post is on topic.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Brown, O'Shea, Bardsley, Richardson are ex Man-Utd yeah and most likely to play.
> 
> Campbell is however injured and out until April (i think).
> 
> Plus we don't like United, because well who does?












Your manager bled united for 9 years.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Your manager bled united for 9 years.


His also a Geordie at heart.....:no:

@Magsimus, we need to tie Gordon down to a new deal. I mean i like him, he can give a great performance when his on his day (or not injured).


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Plus we don't like United, because well who does?


I like Utd...


Magsimus said:


> :lmao hope you got loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be my dream signing. :agree:
> .


I'm on about 5 or so. Joel gave me the one of Taylor with his awful mustache most recently

and I'd quite like him too tbh. Besides scoring against you he's a player I rate, Same for Long, wouldn't have minded us signing him. Ideally I want a left winger in before the window shuts. That or we stop playing Larsson there. Once we sort out that position I'm pretty happy


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I just realised i took it back off topic, well tbf me, Shepard and Magsimus are "TRUE NORTHERNERS" . Anyway..... daily mirror reports transfers .


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> His also a Geordie at heart.....:no:
> 
> @Magsimus, we need to tie Gordon down to a new deal. I mean i like him, he can give a great performance when his on his day (or not injured).


Agent Bruce, your mission should you choose to accept it... is to put Sunderland firmly in our shadow. Mission almost complete (Y)



Shepard said:


> I'm on about 5 or so. Joel gave me the one of Taylor with his awful mustache most recently
> 
> and I'd quite like him too tbh. Besides scoring against you he's a player I rate, Same for Long, wouldn't have minded us signing him. Ideally I want a left winger in before the window shuts. That or we stop playing Larsson there. Once we sort out that position I'm pretty happy


It is an epic moustache tbf, he's a boss.

West Brom are putting a good squad together, I like them and Woy so I'm pleased for them.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I've only just got the Epic Taylor tash in my CP, i still think we should create a "Northern Banter Thread".


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ Now you get to look at it every day (Y)

Gutted I can't rep any of you with this now.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> ^ Now you get to look at it every day (Y)
> 
> Gutted I can't rep any of you with this now.


Don't give the others any ideas :side: Even if it is hilarious :lmao

That picture would be great for a listen, fuckhead avy though :hmm:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> ^ Now you get to look at it every day (Y)
> 
> Gutted I can't rep any of you with this now.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Three transfer updates related to Chelsea:

- The most immediate one of course being Mata. Reports are saying he'll be in London tomorrow for his medical and to agree to personal terms. At this point, it would apparently be a shock if he somehow turns down joining the club.

- Alex has apparently given an interview telling Juventus to come and get him, but only if they're willing to fully sign him and not just on a loan deal.

- Harry Redknapp is apparently convinced that since Chelsea have agreed on a deal for Mata, they've suddenly changed their minds and won't go for Modric anymore. Seemed clueless about the whole situation, really.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Harry is nuts if he thinks this is the end of our persuit of Modric.

That's the final (and most important) piece of the jig-saw puzzle.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Its 'Arry playing mind games, he wants Chelsea to bid so he can have funds to buy someone...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Don't give the others any ideas :side: Even if it is hilarious :lmao
> 
> That picture would be great for a listen, fuckhead avy though :hmm:


Should get on that straight away. 



JakeC_91 said:


>


:lmao Excellent.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Should get on that straight away.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Excellent.


That has to be Pardew's troll face :lmao.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Reports coming in that Chelsea will launch their new bid for Modric if they haven't done it already, and that Modric will be furious if this bid isn't taken. Modric, of course, didn't play against Hearts in the first leg and apparently won't play in the second leg, and apparently also won't play tomorrow against Manchester United. Reports also suggesting that Benayoun wants to move to Spurs amid rumours. Things seem to be lining up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Brilliant. Seems the name of Chelsea and the power of the Roman are powerful tools again.

If we get Modric as well as Mata, the Chelsea of old may be restored


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Too bad The Neymar is missing out on this party. Well, that and a haircut.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We can do without Neymar. Disgusting attitude for a boy. Lukaku is even younger than he is and one of the most humble ive seen. He was HONOURED to join Chelsea and to him, the greatest hero of all time is Didier Drogba, to the degree that on one birthday all he wanted was a phone call with him.

Neymar thinks he's bigger than Barca, Real and Chelsea combined. And He's 19.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*






The kid has so much heart and just wants to play, bring tears man. 

Watching this guy makes me wonder why people like Balotelli even get a chance.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> Brilliant. Seems the location of Chelsea and the money of the Roman are powerful tools again.
> 
> If we get Modric as well as Mata, the Chelsea of old may be restored


Fixed that for ya .


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Didn't Pele even called Neymar a lil cunt or something? Yeah not somebody you want in your team. Although him & Super Mario would troll all over the league hard with their stupidity. Lukaku is much better signing and admires one of your players so you know he will give it his all. Not to mention he comes at a fraction of the price. Much better all around.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Fixed that for ya .


Well ofcourse thats what i meant, not like the roman is gonna the mafia to 'convince' people to sell 

im just saying, since captain sheik whatshisface came in, the Roman's money hasnt had the same influence as it used to

And yeah, Lukaku, thats the kind of players we need more of in the world. He believes in the club, he believes in family, and he believes in football. he loves the game and he will do everything he can to prove himself out there


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Pele can't seem to get off Neymar's dick. I remember reports of him saying how Neymar could be as good as him and how Neymar could rival Messi....bullshit. 

I really hope we don't end up with Neymar, he's definitely more suitable for the likes of Madrid or City.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ive seen neymar play a few times. The bastard is gifted. But he has a long way to go, alot more to win and MANY more goals to score to justify how he acts right now, the comments he makes, and the price tag he keeps bragging about


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

My comment was made in jest. When I said "missing out," I meant it. Neymar is missing out on so much in football with that dick attitude he has. He went from a gracious young kid to someone who bought every single piece of his own hype and now thinks he can run Chelsea, Real Madrid, and Barcelona around the trail. It's unfortunate. 

I always thought Lukaku would be the better signing, though. Has the heart, has the desire, and certainly has the size. He might be twice as big as Neymar. Little Neymar would've gotten slapped around in the Premier League. Meanwhile, Lukaku is a big dude (bigger than Drogba, I'm pretty sure) and has uncanny speed for his size. I'm hugely excited and I hope we get to see something from him this year. I have a feeling when the African Cup of Nations comes around, we will.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If we can just get Modric, then I'm more than happy with our summer business (players coming in wise).

But I can't pretend that I'm a bit upset we couldn't convince Neymar to come. He has a bad attitude. But he has sooooooo much talent. He would have been our trump card 

I think last summer was our best chance though. No one really knew about him and we were so close. But fucking Pele talked him out of it. Maradona 4lyf!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

last summer wouldnt have been so bad. liked him back then. quiet kid

but it seems Pele's mountain size ego is contagious. not to mention that agent of his. jesus


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> I always thought Lukaku would be the better signing, though. Has the heart, has the desire, and certainly has the size. He might be twice as big as Neymar. Little Neymar would've gotten slapped around in the Premier League. Meanwhile, Lukaku is a big dude (bigger than Drogba, I'm pretty sure) and has uncanny speed for his size. I'm hugely excited and I hope we get to see something from him this year. I have a feeling when the African Cup of Nations comes around, we will.


I reckon he'll make his debut on Saturday as long as we have wrapped up the game before the late stages of the game. I see him making quite a few cameos this season actually.

Plus, he'll get starts in the domestic cups. But yeah, can not wait to see him either.



redeadening said:


> last summer wouldnt have been so bad. liked him back then. quiet kid
> 
> but it seems Pele's mountain size ego is contagious. not to mention that agent of his. jesus


Oh yeah. His agent is terrible. He always has something to say!

Neymar in May: Chelsea would be a great place to play.

Agent in July: Neymar wants to play for Real Madrid.

With Pele and his agent saying shit in his ear, there is no wonder why he is thinking his shit smells like roses.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, Neymar's agent is a HUGE dick. Probably convinced Neymar to be one, too. Neymar used to "dream" for playing at Stamford Bridge before his agent started taking interviews.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Neymar once called Real the the place he wants to play most and a few days ago Barca is the best club on earth

unless he's like robinho and cant remember which club he's gonna be playing for, he doesnt make much sense does he?


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



EGame said:


> Watching this guy makes me wonder why people like Balotelli even get a chance.


Lukaku cannot handle Balotelli's swag.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Lukaku will properly define swag so that Balotelli may learn, if he so chooses.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

neymar is a wonderful player. he will one day be at a european club. however, his attitude will throw many off. in interviews, he basically considers himself already to be as great as messi really, and i can recall pele basically telling him to shut the fuck up and focus on playing football. has a swag to rival balotelli. wonderful player though, lightning pace, smarts and a unpredictability that benefits him greatly.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

did we buy anyone yet? :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ http://www.thefootballnetwork.net/main/s378/st170548.htm

Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lmao at your board if thats true. pay the money you cheap fucks. Obviously they won't go as high as City but if they offered Nasri a decent deal he'd probably stay.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Well, I don't know if it's been confirmed in this thread, but Mata's transfer has been officially announced by both clubs.

http://www.valenciacf.com/contenidos/Actualidad/Noticias/2011/08/Noticia_31170.html?__locale=en

I'm happy for him, I hope he thrives under Villas-Boas. As for Valencia, well I guess there was a reason for getting Canales on a two year loan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i cannot believe Mata is leaving for Chelsea. I didn't expect that a few weeks ago.

Watch, City will probably buy Hazard after Nasri plays vs Udinese.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Great deal for Chelsea.

If that Arsenal story is true then... fpalm


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Luka Modric has gone on strike. Wow.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Player power! 

Can't complain, since it's how we got Ben Arfa (but I'm considering putting out "missing" posters, have you seen this man etc).


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Well some reports are saying that way, others are saying he has been deemed "mentally unfit" to play as Redknapp is quoted in saying that his head isn't in the right place.

Modric is one of the nicest, most professional guys out there in football. I think he's just come to the realization at this point that there's no other way to make this happen.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

On strike? For what? Terrible working conditions? Measly pay?

Pathetic little rat-faced cunt, be a man.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I think Harry is just being smart here.

Harry is desperate for a new striker. But Spurs seem to have no money to spend. Modric has said that he wants to leave, but he will always be professional, no matter what.

Harry last week said that selling Modric will give them money to better the squad. Levy still doesn't want to budge.

Now Harry has left Modric out of tonight's game. Says he has an injury, but he could probably get through the game with it, however he isn't in the right frame of mind. This would contradict what Modric has said earlier in the summer.

What I think Harry is doing here is making it look like Modric is refusing to play, even though Modric was probably ready to play. He probably used the injury excuse to Modric and now he is using this "not in the right frame of mind" publicly, to make it look like there is a problem and try to force Levy's hand to sell him.

If Tottenham gets a good result tonight, he'll use that to his advantage, telling Levy that the team is good enough without Modric.



Silent Alarm said:


> On strike? For what? Terrible working conditions? Measly pay?
> 
> Pathetic little rat-faced cunt, be a man.


The guy in your avatar did exactly the same thing to force a move to Manchester United...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

fuck you modric you piece of shit. my fantasy team was already going shit enough.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> On strike? For what? Terrible working conditions? Measly pay?
> 
> Pathetic little rat-faced cunt, be a man.


Let's not pretend that we don't know what the issue is.

You should take that last statement and direct it towards Daniel Levy, not Luka Modric. I know you could say that it's easy for me to say this since it's my team he wants to go to, but if the guy wants to leave, plain and simple Daniel Levy has not handled this well. What else can Modric do, really? Now, Redknapp is trying to help him. Even Redknapp recognizes the situation.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> fuck you modric you piece of shit. my fantasy team was already going shit enough.


I swapped him out for next week anyway, made like 8 changes yesterday with the wildcard 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Modric is being a tool. If he wanted to leave for another club, why sign a long ass contract? Spurs don't have to sell him if they dont want to. He needs to man up and get on with it. Footballers these days...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> I swapped him out for next week anyway, made like 8 changes yesterday with the wildcard 8*D


Take Bardsley out? 8*D

Not surprised at players going on strike, it's becoming a regular occurance. Contracts are just a piece of paper these days.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Tottenham need to get a deal where they can get sturridge on a season long loan + benayoun + £ for Modric
Hope he stays and they get Diarra which eventually frees up Palacios!









Wenger at the park looking for his next 9 year old wonderkid


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah and it was shitty then and it's shitty now.

It's just pathetic to go on strike considering where he "works" and how much he gets paid. It's not like he would be even cup-tied if he played. Have a bit of respect for the club.

Nasri wants to leave Arsenal and he might be money-hungry but at least he showed up on Saturday. Whether he'll do the same on Wednesday is another matter. He could be a City player by then anyway.

I don't think it's right to go on strike just because a shiny new club has turned your head and you want out.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Take Bardsley out? 8*D
> 
> Not surprised at players going on strike, it's becoming a regular occurance. Contracts are just a piece of paper these days.


How did you know :side:

I did put Sessegnon in. Cheaper than I thought and he should do well against Swansea though


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> Let's not pretend that we don't know what the issue is.
> 
> You should take that last statement and direct it towards Daniel Levy, not Luka Modric. I know you could say that it's easy for me to say this since it's my team he wants to go to, but if the guy wants to leave, plain and simple Daniel Levy has not handled this well. What else can Modric do, really? Now, Redknapp is trying to help him. Even Redknapp recognizes the situation.


fuck that. Modric signed a big contract recently. If you don't want to stay, don't sign. If you want to move to a bigger club in the future, sign for less years. Its pretty fucking simple. If i was Levy i'd just not sell him until he got his ass on the field and stopped acting like a petulant child.



Renegade™ said:


> Modric is being a tool. If he wanted to leave for another club, why sign a long ass contract? Spurs don't have to sell him if they dont want to. He needs to man up and get on with it. Footballers these days...


THAT.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Disgusting move. Guy made a five year commitment to the club and should be willing to offer it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lol at the chelsea fan trying to say it's ok.

plain and simple he's being a wanker. as said, he has a contract. if levy doesnt want to sell him, tottenham dont have to. if it's so terrible there, why sign the 5 year contract.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It's just not as black and white as Modric saying, "I'm going on strike" though. First of all, we don't even know if he has gone on strike. Secondly, we don't know whether Harry was the one who told him not to travel.

One thing I am certain of, is that his head is definitely messed up. All summer, Levy and Harry has said he must not go and so on. And now Harry is saying him going would benefit the team. Then you have Spurs representatives saying he isn't leaving and that he may leave depending on the offer from Chelsea. And fuck knows what else Harry has been telling him in training.

Yeah, this situation isn't just a "this article says this, so it must be true". It's a lot deeper than that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> How did you know :side:
> 
> I did put Sessegnon in. Cheaper than I thought and he should do well against Swansea though


Just a hunch :side: I'm glad I've got Timmy Krul as my keeper, 2 clean sheets.

Yeah it would be a dick move by Modric, but every man and his dog are able to do it now. It's to be expected.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah Evo, trying to justify Modric's actions and rambling on that Levy should do this and that instead. comeon_SON.

Also, where did Harry say it might be better if he went? I believe that was nothing more than some silly Caughtoffside style article?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



tomkim4 said:


> Tottenham need to get a deal where they can get sturridge on a season long loan + benayoun + £ for Modric
> Hope he stays and they get Diarra which eventually frees up Palacios!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wenger at the park looking for his next 9 year old wonderkid


Someone was talking about a box of chocolates yesterday and I did think of Wenger.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™ said:


> Also, where did Harry say it might be better if he went? I believe that was nothing more than some silly Caughtoffside style article?


Nah, it was in the live pre-match conference for their game against Hearts. So it was actually on TV.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Strange he said that on TV. Still, I don't see Modric leaving, same with Nasri. Just have a feeling they'll both stay.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™ said:


> Strange he said that on TV. Still, I don't see Modric leaving, same with Nasri. Just have a feeling they'll both stay.


I maybe wrong actually. I just watched parts of the press conference on youtube and I didn't hear him mention it.

Here is the quote that has been covered in many articles anyway:



Redknapp said:


> "We all love our club, but if someone comes along who offers to treble your wages and could win the Champions League, then it's not easy," he said. "He's had his head turned. *I want to see him here at the start of the year, but if he goes then you get three or four players [in]. They're your options: get the money and get four players and, in all honesty, have a better team, or keep Luka, who is a fantastic player."*


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/18/redknapp-modric-sale-tottenham

I'm not sure what will happen. But seeing that Redknapp seems desperate for the money and keeps leaving Modric out of games, I wouldn't be surprised if we get him. Probably on the last day or something.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't know why people are talking as if Modric wanted to move to Chelsea before he signed the contract. Chances are he never really thought of moving to Chelsea before they came in for him and besides contracts are broken all the time. How many players actually see out there contracts?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

wanting to leave is one thing, going on strike is a whole new level of cunt.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Tbf Levy did say he Would keep him In the stands rather than sell
Him. Problems each way.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I don't know why people are talking as if Modric wanted to move to Chelsea before he signed the contract. Chances are he never really thought of moving to Chelsea before they came in for him and besides contracts are broken all the time. How many players actually see out there contracts?


Because signing a five year deal indicates you're committed to a club for five years. They can choose to sell you. You shouldn't choose to strike.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

@CGR's question: Scholes, Giggs, Neville etc.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Going on strike is the completely wrong way to go about it. And we're still to find out whether he has gone on strike, so...

Taking contracts seriously in football today is madness though. The amount of time just means that their value is sky high. Nothing more. Again, you're looking at it as though it is all black and white, but it's a lot deeper than that.

Do you think Cristiano Ronaldo signed his last contract at Man United to stay all the years he signed for? Of course not. It was just a case of, "sign this contract, you'll get a big pay rise and we'll get a lot of money when Madrid come in for you again". Ronaldo having respect for the club obviously agreed and signed the deal.

That is what a long term contract means in football today.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Still, if you're to stay at a club, you should be willing to honour that contract, else you're treating that club with no respect whatsoever. Like you said, this is if he's actually striking. I guess someone who starts has to strike at Spurs though - it's not like Crouchy does. 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He signed a 6 year deal in 2010. I understand that people leave and contracts get broken all the time but to turn around a year later and want out is a joke.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

tevez wants to leave. did he go the cunt route and strike?  no.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He did get an awful haircut though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

should never listen to joey barton


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Parker to man City. seen a thing on sky sports transfer tracker saying alot of money is being placed on it bringing the odds down from 33/1 to 4/5. He's better than Barry, not as much of a cunt as De Jong and not a big girls blouse like Yaya so would be a good signing.

Looking at the Players City need to get rid of and theres a few that are better than what we have. Adebayor, Bellamy, Wright Phillips are all miles better than anything on our bench. depressing fact indeed.

Shock news of the day Arsenal have made no approach to rennes for Yann M'Villa


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

milner, de jong and yaya are much better than parker. plus possibly nasri. so no thanks.

milner and barry probably played their best games against bolton. milner impressed me a lot.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

City wouldn't need Parker, utterly pointless signing if that goes through. 

- Skysports.com understands that Celtic and Everton are tracking Birmingham defender Liam Ridgewell. 
- Niko Kranjcar does not believe anyone has the right to judge Tottenham team-mate Luka Modric over his Chelsea transfer saga.
- Wolves have confirmed misfit striker Stefan Maierhofer has been given permission to talk to Red Bull Salzburg.
- Dirk Kuyt's agent claims Inter Milan have made an offer for the Liverpool forward.

Copy and paste madness.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Exactly, Modric shouldnt go on strike. instead he should threaten to score own goals till they release him from his contract, like William gallas

boy those were some good years


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Parker is better than Barry by a distance, but would still be a pointless signing. They should be playing De Jong and Toure with something like Johnson, Nasri, Silva in front of them in a 4-2-3-1. Or maybe push Nasri to the right and play Aguero behind Dzeko or Tevez if he stays. Fuck, they really do have options. OPTIONS.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> Exactly, Modric shouldnt go on strike. *instead he should threaten to score own goals till they release him from his contract, like William gallas*
> 
> boy those were some good years


I almost forgot about this :lmao

Blatant lies from Chelsea though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Barry was good against Swansea too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Russian footballer Yury Zhirkov did not expect such hatred when he came home.
> 
> But during his first game after leaving Chelsea for a cool transfer fee of 21.6 million dollars the 28-year-old Zhirkov, one of Russia’s top players, was whistled and sworn at by thousands of Moscow fans every time he touched the ball.
> 
> Zhirkov is, according to some Moscow fans’ way of thinking, twice a sell out: first because he left Russia for England’s Premier League, and second because he joined detested Anzhi, a side from Dagestan, a predominantly Muslim province on the Caspian Sea.
> 
> But Anzhi is owned by Suleyman Kerimov, a multi-billionaire who has embarked on a campaign to convert the Caucasian provincial side into a top contender with the help of players like Zhirkov.
> 
> Racism and xenophobia are widely prevalent among ethnic Russian football fans with non-Slavic foreigner legionnaires and players from Russia’s Caucasian districts their favourite targets.
> 
> “I know from the time I had at Schalke, what it is to be booed by one’s own fans. It hurts,” Dynamo Moscow striker Kevin Kuranyi told the German News Agency dpa.
> 
> “Many Moscow fans are boycotting their teams’ home games against teams from the Caucasus,” Moscow sports journalist Igor Shveitzer told dpa.
> 
> Russia’s top league for decades has been dominated by sides first and foremost from Moscow.
> 
> In recent years teams from the Baltic port Petersburg and from central Siberia have challenged Moscow’s leadership but they too have held to the Russian football tradition of building sides with a backbone of Russian players.
> 
> Anzhi is at the forefront of a brash new approach, with owner Kerimov seemingly willing to splash out almost unlimited funds on top international talent, among them Brazil’s Roberto Carlos and now Zhirkov.
> 
> Cameroonian star Samuel Eto’o is the latest foreign player to top of Kerimov’s shopping list and, if Italian news reports are confirmed, the striker will switch from Internazionale to Anzhi in the coming days.
> 
> The transfer according to news reports will cost Kerimov 44 million dollars to be paid Inter for the transfer of Eto’o, and 28 million dollars annually for his salary.
> 
> The numbers, if confirmed, would make the Eto’o sale Russia’s single most expensive football transfer, and Eto’o the highest-salaried footballer in the world.
> 
> Possible additional Kerimov targets in the Bundesliga include Bayern Munich star Arjen Robben, the side’s Ukrainian midfielder Anatoly Tymoshchuk and Spaniard Raul from Schalke 04 for a reported 17.3 million dollars.
> 
> A multi-billionaire with interests in banking, energy and industrial commodities, Kerimov bought Anzhi in January, telling Russian media at the time he would spend whatever it took of his personal fortune to turn the side into a top contender.
> 
> Construction of a 288 million dollar international-standard stadium in the Dagestan capital is only the largest of a massive upgrade programme reportedly planned for the club. Anzhi currently stands fourth in Russian top league play.
> 
> Dagestan is one of the poorest, and by most measures the most dangerous province in all Russia, with violence between government security forces and Islamic insurgency an almost daily occurrence.
> 
> The most recent incident took place on Monday when terrorists concealed a pair of bombs in a Makhachkala grocery store, setting the second off after police and rescue crews had gathered at the site of the first explosion.
> 
> The week before that saw firefights between government troops and insurgents in a forested Dagestan region involving artillery and air strikes, and killing at least 10 participants.
> 
> For security reasons, therefore, most of Anzhi’s top stars live not in Dagestan but in Moscow, a good two hours of flight to the north. They train in a suburb of the Russian capital.
> 
> The only time internationals like Zhirkov, Carlos or possibly Eto’o have to appear in Makhachkala, as Anzhi’s bid to become a top side continues, will be at home games when they fly to the city along with coach Gadzhi


have fun sam


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™ said:


> @CGR's question: Scholes, Giggs, Neville etc.


Out of how many footballer's in the world? It's the wrong way to go about it no doubt but just saying Levy and that haven't taken the best route from this either. Yeah he signed a contract but if he wants to go, go, Take the money and use it to get someone else who hopefully will see out the contract. But very few guys see out there contracts these days.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™;10188026 said:


> @CGR's question: Scholes, Giggs, Neville etc.


Well it's fairly easy to honour your contract when you're winning trophy after trophy and are consistently one of the top teams in the country/world...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hence why Fabregas ran like hell 8*D

Id imagine he'd stay in barcelona till he's dead and buried by the looks of things


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Taking contracts seriously in football today is madness though. The amount of time just means that their value is sky high. Nothing more. Again, you're looking at it as though it is all black and white, but it's a lot deeper than that.
> 
> Do you think Cristiano Ronaldo signed his last contract at Man United to stay all the years he signed for? Of course not. It was just a case of, "sign this contract, you'll get a big pay rise and we'll get a lot of money when Madrid come in for you again". Ronaldo having respect for the club obviously agreed and signed the deal.
> 
> That is what a long term contract means in football today.


This.

Sneijder signed a long term contract in October, now he's available for sale, but only for the right price, and the right wages? 

I wonder.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> Russian footballer Yury Zhirkov did not expect such hatred when he came home.
> 
> But during his first game after leaving Chelsea for a cool transfer fee of 21.6 million dollars the 28-year-old Zhirkov, one of Russia’s top players, was whistled and sworn at by thousands of Moscow fans every time he touched the ball.
> 
> Zhirkov is, according to some Moscow fans’ way of thinking, twice a sell out: first because he left Russia for England’s Premier League, and second because he joined detested Anzhi, a side from Dagestan, a predominantly Muslim province on the Caspian Sea.
> 
> But Anzhi is owned by Suleyman Kerimov, a multi-billionaire who has embarked on a campaign to convert the Caucasian provincial side into a top contender with the help of players like Zhirkov.
> 
> Racism and xenophobia are widely prevalent among ethnic Russian football fans with non-Slavic foreigner legionnaires and players from Russia’s Caucasian districts their favourite targets.
> 
> “I know from the time I had at Schalke, what it is to be booed by one’s own fans. It hurts,” Dynamo Moscow striker Kevin Kuranyi told the German News Agency dpa.
> 
> “Many Moscow fans are boycotting their teams’ home games against teams from the Caucasus,” Moscow sports journalist Igor Shveitzer told dpa.
> 
> Russia’s top league for decades has been dominated by sides first and foremost from Moscow.
> 
> In recent years teams from the Baltic port Petersburg and from central Siberia have challenged Moscow’s leadership but they too have held to the Russian football tradition of building sides with a backbone of Russian players.
> 
> Anzhi is at the forefront of a brash new approach, with owner Kerimov seemingly willing to splash out almost unlimited funds on top international talent, among them Brazil’s Roberto Carlos and now Zhirkov.
> 
> Cameroonian star Samuel Eto’o is the latest foreign player to top of Kerimov’s shopping list and, if Italian news reports are confirmed, the striker will switch from Internazionale to Anzhi in the coming days.
> 
> The transfer according to news reports will cost Kerimov 44 million dollars to be paid Inter for the transfer of Eto’o, and 28 million dollars annually for his salary.
> 
> The numbers, if confirmed, would make the Eto’o sale Russia’s single most expensive football transfer, and Eto’o the highest-salaried footballer in the world.
> 
> Possible additional Kerimov targets in the Bundesliga include Bayern Munich star Arjen Robben, the side’s Ukrainian midfielder Anatoly Tymoshchuk and Spaniard Raul from Schalke 04 for a reported 17.3 million dollars.
> 
> A multi-billionaire with interests in banking, energy and industrial commodities, Kerimov bought Anzhi in January, telling Russian media at the time he would spend whatever it took of his personal fortune to turn the side into a top contender.
> 
> Construction of a 288 million dollar international-standard stadium in the Dagestan capital is only the largest of a massive upgrade programme reportedly planned for the club. Anzhi currently stands fourth in Russian top league play.
> 
> Dagestan is one of the poorest, and by most measures the most dangerous province in all Russia, with violence between government security forces and Islamic insurgency an almost daily occurrence.
> 
> The most recent incident took place on Monday when terrorists concealed a pair of bombs in a Makhachkala grocery store, setting the second off after police and rescue crews had gathered at the site of the first explosion.
> 
> The week before that saw firefights between government troops and insurgents in a forested Dagestan region involving artillery and air strikes, and killing at least 10 participants.
> 
> For security reasons, therefore, most of Anzhi’s top stars live not in Dagestan but in Moscow, a good two hours of flight to the north. They train in a suburb of the Russian capital.
> 
> The only time internationals like Zhirkov, Carlos or possibly Eto’o have to appear in Makhachkala, as Anzhi’s bid to become a top side continues, will be at home games when they fly to the city along with coach Gadzhi
> 
> 
> 
> have fun sam
Click to expand...

So remind me again just why Russia are holding a World Cup...



Shit. Sorry. Double post.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Razor King said:


> ^ http://www.thefootballnetwork.net/main/s378/st170548.htm
> 
> Take it for what it's worth...


That's fucked up, but sounds about right, especially for Mata. Explains why we could get AOC, big fee but not big wages.



Silent Alarm said:


> On strike? For what? Terrible working conditions? Measly pay?
> 
> Pathetic little rat-faced cunt, be a man.


He shouldn't strike if it's true. A real cunt move.



Magsimus said:


> Well it's fairly easy to honour your contract when you're winning trophy after trophy and are consistently one of the top teams in the country/world...


This, would half of Barca's cunt players be there if the weren't successful? Same with most other top players winning lots of trophies.



Kiz said:


>


:lmao


BIG GREEK moves to Wolfsburg.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ wut, I thought he just signed a new deal?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

2 year deal for a 32 year old who showed nothing for liverpool.

top signing.

also, could aquilani be milan's x man or w/e that gimmick is


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kyrgiakos gone to Wolfsburg? Thank fuck always hated when he was in our defence. Was a liabilty. Don't think Aquaman will be Mr.X if he is I would be pretty pissed if I was a Milan fan. 

Also Inter have apparently bid for Kuyt


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mr. X is lowering and lowering every week. Can't believe some Milan fans thought it was Cesc :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mr.X is clearly the return of Shevchenko :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I still wouldn't be surprised if it's someone like Kaka.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kaka said he is staying at Real and fighting for his place.

Mister X....











Trolled.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

But do Real still even really want him? I dunno if would probably be better for Kaka himself if he just went back to Milan. He was loved there, he would get paid very well & it will help his career or what is left of it anyway.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kaka should come to us and play for 70k a week.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The only cunts in the Barca side are Mascherano and Busquets. The only cunts in the Madrid side are Ronaldo and Di Maria.

Everyone else (e.g. Alves and Pedro) is only a cunt in the El Clasico's. Who is to blame for that? Mourinho. He's turned the rivalry into a war. His comments about Unicef, pinching that guy the other day, kicking one of the Barca's players when they were on the ground, amongst other things have created genuine hatred. The games are turning into beauty and the beast type occassions now (usually an ugly game of football saved by a piece of Messi brilliance). Great manager, but I think even the Madrid fans are fed up with his antics now. I can't see Man Utd going for him post-Fergie now.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Alves, Valdes and Puyol are cunts imo. I thought Mourinho eye gouged the guy? pathetic that he has not been disciplined.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If you classify Puyol and Valdes as cunts then your definition is pretty broad.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mourinho is a cunt, destroyed the El Clasico. Perez won't put up with it for much longer I bet.

Pedro, Alves, Busquets and Masch are all undebatable cunts IMO. There are a few more I dislike, most go over off any contact and I didn't appreciate the ridiculous tapping up of Cesc for 2 years. Valdes & Puyol did it but both of them are good guys, unless I'm missing something major.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Pretty sure it was Pique and REINA (lol) that put the Barca shirt on Cesc. I agree, Arsenal fans have every right to be aggrieved about the tapping up of Cesc.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Lol @ Puyol being a cunt. 

I can understand Alves or Busquets but Puyol?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

busquets and alves for me. the rest are fine.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, I don't get Puyol being hated, seems like a pretty nice genuine guy.

Why hasn't Mourinho been disciplined? Poked someone in the eye and it looks pretty convincingly that he kicked Cesc when he was down. Disgusting.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

he's such a piece of shit for that cesc kickout. :no:

wednesday is such a huge day. the consensus on twitter seems to be we won't bring in a player until we qualify for the CL. and once we do, we could land Hazard and Zarate before the United match. 

:side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I hope the board sorts themselves out and gets some wages out for Wenger. I never thought the fee was a problem, but I have felt for a while wages are the problem. Maybe this is why Wenger has been trying to clear out some players. Top players coming in keeps other players happy so we won't have to stump up as ridiculous wages to keep players here if we have the promise of new players coming in every summer to rebuild the team.

Worst case scenario, we go out of the CL and we miss out on 25 million. Our wage budget will be cut and we will massively overspend on average players in an attempt to secure CL next season. Best case scenario we go through and Wenger is given a free reign on who he will bring in and our season starts in September. Huge isn't the word, really. Historic.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Why do I have the feeling that if you don't qualify an excuse of "Well we don't have the funds now" will be used to not by players and if you do qualify an excuse of "Well we got through without our best players so when they come back we should be ok" or something like that will be used.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Im still bitter at puyol kicking Henry off the pitch in the Cl final, thats why i called him a cunt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ that's what I was thinking the only reason could be. Scandalous he wasn't sent off. Yes, still bitter about that final :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Why do I have the feeling that if you don't qualify an excuse of "Well we don't have the funds now" will be used to not by players and if you do qualify an excuse of "Well we got through without our best players so when they come back we should be ok" or something like that will be used.


Nah. 

DOnt Qualify - Funds should have been spend in june. Being so poor in the transfer market has prevented any improvement to the squad and we have taken about 10 steps backwards in terms of talent.

Qualify - problems in squad cannot be ignored. Only way we get through is because Udinese havent started season yet and have also lost massivly important players)

But you're comments are probly spot on for the senile wenger train of thought


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We have been linked with Schweinsteiger and Montolivo today. Im calling bullshit on both.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

the former, definitely.

the latter, maybe. he is in the final year of his contract.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

How I would love Schweinsteiger. Top player.

Montolivo is a maybe. Linked with so many players I don't know what's true or false anymore.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Is Montolivo actually a good player in real life?
I mean we all know he is the king of the midfield on FM but that is FM after all...


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He's a good player. Seen very limited stuff on him apart from the odd game but seems to be a good player.

Would quite like Arteta coming to Arsenal. PL experience, great passing and will be a great role model for Aaron and Jack. Fee would probably be ridiculous though for a 29 year old.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mascherano and busquets are cunts.....I'm a massive barcelona supporter but i don't enjoy watching busquets dive all over the pitch

Everybody else are fine players and people. The only time where the game is ugly is in the clasicos due to mourinho being a bitch. He is ruining the spectacle and the grace of the clasicos.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Italian station RAI UNO ,,reporting arsenal fc in talks with Mauro Zarate ,,confirmed by lazio spokesman


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://www.sbnation.com/soccer/2011/8/22/2376831/mauro-zarate-lazio-tottenham-hotspur-atletico-madrid

fuck.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Remember zarate at brum but can't say i have seen much of him since, not really the player i expected arsenal to go for.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

miroslav klose is at Lazio, now?? Did not know that. Didn't think he would leave Germany.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Looks like he could be good if he put his mind to it. Hopefully he gets his head down. His buy out clause is 60 million euros so obviously Lazio saw something in him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Detective82 Red Detective
Talksport say #Arsenal trying to sell Squillaci, 31, but can't find a buyer. My instinct is a late loan to French team if we get a defender.


shocking.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal might as well pay another team to take him


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i dont recall him being this terrible for Sevilla.

shame. campbell and silvestre were better backups in recent time. :no:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Glad we didn't end up with:

Silvestre - Squilacci

fuck...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



DFUSCMAN said:


> Mascherano and busquets are cunts.....I'm a massive barcelona supporter but i don't enjoy watching busquets dive all over the pitch
> 
> Everybody else are fine players and people. The only time where the game is ugly is in the clasicos due to mourinho being a bitch. He is ruining the spectacle and the grace of the clasicos.


Pedro & Alves are cheating cunts as well.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Okay, who is the classy lady in Suq Madiq's signature?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

the elegant Diora Baird, of course.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

So according to what I'm hearing about Modric, people think that it's wrong for him to want to go to Chelsea other than honoring his contract?

Let's play this out. Footballers get money. A way to get more money at a stingy club like Tottenham? Sign a longer contract. But as said, let's not pretend that every single contract ever is fulfilled. If that were the case, guys would be walking on frees all the time. Don't we also call that "stupidity" on the part of clubs?

The other part, Modric is 25. So if he has 4 or 5 years left on his contract, we want him to honor that and be 29 or 30 before he can go to Chelsea? Okay. Guess who would never get to play for Chelsea if he honored the rest of his contract? Seems pointless, yeah?

I don't think it's "fine" just because it involves my club. Daniel Levy has shown himself to be a nutcase and Modric is running out of options. And you know what they'd want to do if Modric stayed? Lock him down for even LONGER. It's not just that Modric wants to move to another club; quite frankly, it's that he's trying to *escape*.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Surprised he allowed himself to be locked down for five years. Either he didn't want to leave, or he didn't see himself getting interest from clubs which could tempt him. Both parties are at fault. Lukas for agreeing to such a long contract, and Levy for locking him up in handcuffs and trying to throw the key away.

If I was in Levy's shoes, I'd try haggle about £35-40million out of Chelsea, and spend the money on a left back, a replacement for Modric and a new striker. And a goalkeeper. Left-back is optional I guess, since I don't really rate Asussa-Ekotto. But Redknapp seems to.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, I agree Modric is at partial fault for that. But I can't fault him for what seems to me to be a pretty sensible decision. If he gives Levy what he wants, he'll never get to play for Chelsea. I think he realizes that.

Plus, I'll bet when he signed that contract, he didn't know Levy was a nutcase.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Not sure Levy being a nutcase would explain it. The guy just desperately wants Tottenham to be a superpower in English football while maintaining a sustainable level of debt. Its very tricky, and Lukas Modric is their key player. Similar to how Berbatov was their key player when United came calling.

Lets say Tottenham did end up selling Modric before the window, given a good amount of time to find a replacement. Who would be the player they'd go for? Affelay would be a nice player, but they would need to go in for another player with him. Hes avalible anyway I believe, considering the amount of players Barcelona have for selection ahead of him. Another could be Scott Parker, while not a creative player, does add more to the midfield. But would probably require van der Vaart to drop deep, something which I doubt he has the fitness to maintain for an entire season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> miroslav klose is at Lazio, now?? Did not know that. Didn't think he would leave Germany.


bayern didnt re-new his contract. same with pirlo leaving milan for juve.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The Big Greek gone. Cahill to replace plz. :side:



Evo said:


> So according to what I'm hearing about Modric, people think that it's wrong for him to want to go to Chelsea other than honoring his contract?
> 
> Let's play this out. Footballers get money. A way to get more money at a stingy club like Tottenham? Sign a longer contract. But as said, let's not pretend that every single contract ever is fulfilled. If that were the case, guys would be walking on frees all the time. Don't we also call that "stupidity" on the part of clubs?
> 
> The other part, Modric is 25. So if he has 4 or 5 years left on his contract, we want him to honor that and be 29 or 30 before he can go to Chelsea? Okay. Guess who would never get to play for Chelsea if he honored the rest of his contract? Seems pointless, yeah?
> 
> I don't think it's "fine" just because it involves my club. Daniel Levy has shown himself to be a nutcase and Modric is running out of options. And you know what they'd want to do if Modric stayed? Lock him down for even LONGER. It's not just that Modric wants to move to another club; quite frankly, it's that he's trying to *escape*.


It's wrong to strike, not wrong to want to leave. That's what EVERYONE has been saying all along. You sign a five year deal, as long as you're at that club, you should honour it. Again, this is if he's actually striking.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> So according to what I'm hearing about Modric, people think that it's wrong for him to want to go to Chelsea other than honoring his contract?
> 
> Let's play this out. Footballers get money. A way to get more money at a stingy club like Tottenham? Sign a longer contract. But as said, let's not pretend that every single contract ever is fulfilled. If that were the case, guys would be walking on frees all the time. Don't we also call that "stupidity" on the part of clubs?
> 
> The other part, Modric is 25. So if he has 4 or 5 years left on his contract, we want him to honor that and be 29 or 30 before he can go to Chelsea? Okay. Guess who would never get to play for Chelsea if he honored the rest of his contract? Seems pointless, yeah?
> 
> I don't think it's "fine" just because it involves my club. Daniel Levy has shown himself to be a nutcase and Modric is running out of options. And you know what they'd want to do if Modric stayed? Lock him down for even LONGER. It's not just that Modric wants to move to another club; quite frankly, it's that he's trying to *escape*.





BkB Hulk said:


> The Big Greek gone. Cahill to replace plz. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> It's wrong to strike, not wrong to want to leave. That's what EVERYONE has been saying all along. You sign a five year deal, as long as you're at that club, you should honour it. Again, this is if he's actually striking.


what HULK said. Leaving is fine, everyone can deal with that. Being a twat and striking? you can go fuck off on the sidelines for all i care.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Blackburn Rovers are expected to complete the signing of midfielder Simon Vukcevic from Sporting Lisbon early this week.
> 
> The 25-year-old Montenegro player arrived at the club for a medical on Thursday and is set to become the club's fourth purchase of the summer.
> 
> The most high profile of those signings is striker David Goodwillie, who cost a reported £2.8m from Dundee United.
> 
> Rovers are bottom of the Premier League after losing their first two fixtures.
> 
> Their most recent defeat came on Saturday when they were beaten 3-1 by Aston Villa.
> 
> Vukcevic arrives at Ewood Park having spent four years at Sporting Lisbon. He signed for the Portuguese club from Saturn Moscow Oblast for 4m euros (£3.5m) in 2007.
> 
> The attacking midfielder is a regular member of the Montenegro side and featured in October's Euro 2012 qualifier against England, which ended 0-0.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14615804.stm

Decent signing for Rovers if FM is anything to go by.

Don't know if it's been mentioned but everyone posts too much for me to read it all.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Just read my posts. They're gold, Jerry, gold.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mata reveals he turned down arsenal as he wanted to win trophies :lmao



> Juan Mata has revealed that he turned down the chance to join both Arsenal and Tottenham before opting for Chelsea.
> 
> Andre Villas-Boas is set to finalise the capture of the Valencia schemer on Tuesday in a deal worth in excess of £25million.
> 
> Both Arsenal and Tottenham were strongly linked with the 23-year-old earlier in the summer, and he has now confirmed that did snub approaches from the North London rivals.
> 
> "I want to come to England to win trophies - and that's why I accepted Chelsea's offer," Mata told The Sun.
> 
> "It was also a question of sporting achievement, not money. Arsenal and Tottenham were both interested in me but they did not compare with the Blues.
> 
> "I want the Premier League title and this is possible at Chelsea.
> 
> "Fernando Torres helped influence my decision but speaking directly with Villas-Boas was the decisive factor.
> 
> "He explained how his style will be based on 4-3-3 and how important I will be to his plans.
> 
> "Frank Lampard is a monster of a footballer to play alongside and the prospect of that is incredible."


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao

but dem blogz were sure he was going to arsenal


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Why have they misspelled Arsenal as "Chelsea" in all the Mata article?


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Can't work out if I like the transfer gossip around us today, the possibillity of Bellamy coming back for starters. He proved under Hughes at City he was a top player, but he's aging, doesn't really wanna give up the money he gets at City, bit of a penis, and he's quite injury prone. But at the same time he always gave his all for us, still has a fair bit of quality and on loan would be a decent back up if Ngog does indeed leave. 

Coates would be fucking brilliant, but I wonder if maybe the hype over him is a bit much based off one tournement, he did look a player in the Copa America but I'm not sure if I'd be happier with someone with a bit of Premier League experience like Gary Cahill. One thing I'm sure of is I don't want Scott Dann anywhere near the club, just not good enough to be a starter, and that's what he'd be bought in as. 

Not convinced we'll make anymore signings, but a couple more would be nice, our squad looks good as it is, a bit of depth at the back and up front would complete it really, cos the midfield is sorted and Reina is superb. Couple of seasons to gel and buy more players and we'll be there....

LOL JK IT'S OUR YEAR


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We didn't offer enough money for Mata, simple as really. The Sun is reporting this, too.... most other outlets ran that we didn't get the money in time.

The president said Mata wasn't leaving :lmao

Redknapp said they were close to completing a deal but Chelsea came in with big wages. He would of joined either Spurs or Arsenal if Chelsea hadn't have come in to get out of Valencia.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal never offered any contract to him so how did he turn us down? We did not offer enough money simple as that. 

Nasri has apparently asked to stay behind today. We fly after training so if hes not on the flight he should be gone tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

yes, yes, yes.

23-25 million hopefully, what a deal.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Apparently we'll do business for Bellamy if it's on a free, thus justifying us paying his wages. He's a bit of a cock, and I don't really want to see us overpaying him, but he wouldn't be the worst choice as backup. Still, Mancini has said this:



> The City boss, meanwhile, dismissed the possibility of fringe players like Emmanuel Adebayor and Craig Bellamy leaving on free transfers to get them off the wage bill.
> 
> He added: "All of these players have a cost because they are good players. If there are teams that want to buy them they need to pay, like us.
> 
> "I don't understand why we pay a lot of money and other teams don't."


Have to say I laughed at this. The reason clubs need to try to get these players on frees is because of the ridiculous money City is paying them, which no one else can afford on top of a transfer fee.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Is Mancini really that clueless?

Bellamy to 'Pool... oh...


Arsenal finally bringing in the big guns - Gedion Zelalem the 16 year old sensation has joined.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wasn't long ago Bellers said he wouldn't leave City cos he needed the big wages for his football foundation in Sierra Leone. Dunno if he'd change his mind, but otherwise I can't see him arriving on a free and taking that much of a paycut. He got a bit unlucky really, whenever he gets going in his career something stops him. He was on fucking fire around about the time City lost 3-4 at OT, then suddenly he was out of favour and going out on loan, and he's had injury problems ever since, and isn't getting any younger. He'd be a decent option for us, I'd take him on loan. the other strikers we're linked with are Doyle and Rodallega. I quite like both but I don't think Rodallega is clinical enough and I think Doyle would be pricey, and almost like another Kuyt, and I think 2 strikers up front (Kuyt and Luis) are already doing enough hard work, which is what a lot of Doyle's game centres around. Think Bellamy would be the best option of the 3, not necessarily because he's the best player at the moment, but yeah.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

According to the Times, Chelsea and Czech U19 centreback Tomas Kalas been loaned to Viteese Arnhem. 

Lucas Neill has gone to reigning Dubai champions Al Jazira on a free.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/22/lucas-neill-al-jazira-uae


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Top 4 ambitions, sign Doyle or Rodallega? Both are good but not top 4 players.

Neill obviously short of cash.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14623622.stm

Another one not available unless a ridiculous bid put forward.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Is Mancini really that clueless?
> 
> Bellamy to 'Pool... oh...
> 
> 
> Arsenal finally bringing in the big guns - Gedion Zelalem the 16 year old sensation has joined.


I wonder which club he'll go to when he reaches his peak. 8*D



KME said:


> Wasn't long ago Bellers said he wouldn't leave City cos he needed the big wages for his football foundation in Sierra Leone. Dunno if he'd change his mind, but otherwise I can't see him arriving on a free and taking that much of a paycut. He got a bit unlucky really, whenever he gets going in his career something stops him. He was on fucking fire around about the time City lost 3-4 at OT, then suddenly he was out of favour and going out on loan, and he's had injury problems ever since, and isn't getting any younger. He'd be a decent option for us, I'd take him on loan. the other strikers we're linked with are Doyle and Rodallega. I quite like both but I don't think Rodallega is clinical enough and I think Doyle would be pricey, and almost like another Kuyt, and I think 2 strikers up front (Kuyt and Luis) are already doing enough hard work, which is what a lot of Doyle's game centres around. Think Bellamy would be the best option of the 3, not necessarily because he's the best player at the moment, but yeah.


Not sure we'll even bring in a striker at this point. Should injuries strike, Kuyt can play up front, and Meireles can always play in the hole behind a lone striker. Maybe we'll grab one in January, but I can see us going for half a season with just Carroll, Suarez and Kuyt + maybe Morgan if they want to give him some experience, or maybe calling Pacheco back from loan provided we can (don't think Rayo paid anything for the loan).



King Kenny said:


> According to the Times, Chelsea and Czech U19 centreback Tomas Kalas been loaned to Viteese Arnhem.
> 
> Lucas Neill has gone to reigning Dubai champions Al Jazira on a free.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/22/lucas-neill-al-jazira-uae


Not surprised Neill's gone somewhere to get easy money. Shit player. Hate that he's our captain at international level.



Stringer said:


> Top 4 ambitions, sign Doyle or Rodallega? Both are good but not top 4 players.
> 
> Neill obviously short of cash.
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14623622.stm
> 
> Another one not available unless a ridiculous bid put forward.


Hoping Lille stay true to their word and we have CL football to offer over you in a year. :side:


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

There's not a lot about really to buy, we bought 2 hella expensive strikers in January, we're not going to spent a great deal on another one, and frankly anyone half decent these days comes with a silly price tag. We have a squad good enough for the top 4 this season, we just need someone to replace Ngog should he go. I don't really think the striker position was a priority this summer, but we wanna replace our 4th choice striker, and I think someone like Rodallega or Doyle would score as many if not more goals than Ngog. In an ideal world, we'd upgrade hugely on him, but then they're gonna be a player who expects to start games, and I don't think Kenny has even completely worked out what to do with the players he has, without having to factor another striker in. We'll probably give the position another look in January, like I said, once we sort out CB and another striker, we have a squad fit for winning trophies again. We've got good full backs, with good back up, great keeper, very deep central midfield and at long last some width.



> Not sure we'll even bring in a striker at this point. Should injuries strike, Kuyt can play up front, and Meireles can always play in the hole behind a lone striker. Maybe we'll grab one in January, but I can see us going for half a season with just Carroll, Suarez and Kuyt + maybe Morgan if they want to give him some experience, or maybe calling Pacheco back from loan provided we can (don't think Rayo paid anything for the loan).


Possibly not, I do think it would be a good idea to have someone in that Ngog role though, someone you can bring off the bench to score a goal, rather than maybe just switching the formation around (putting Kuyt upfront for example). I don't think Kenny rates Pacheco sadly, and I think its a tad early for Morgan. But yeah we have options upfront regardless, amazing how our fortunes have changed, before we had no depth and were looking at the bench thinking of bringing on Spearing, Ngog or El Zhar, against Arsenal we looked to Luis Suarez and Raul Meireles. Not too fucking bad. Squads win titles, yupyup.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Le Grove

Commercial Deals

Manchester United tied up a deal worth £40million a season for 4 years with Logistics powerhouse DHL. Now, I used to work in the logistics game, DHL have a similar reputation to United. They’re one of the biggest, but pretty vulgar at the same time. I don’t want to go into detail because I’d get sued, but I could tell you a few stories about why United and DHL are a perfect brand fit. So United make £24milllion year from their shirt deal, Arsenal sit 7th, one place behind Villa, one above Fulham on £5.5million. Marvo… still, at least we struck our 8th commercial deal with Bettson last week. Only 15 more and we’ll match United’s 23 commercial deals.

Just for your reference, the opportunity cost of our weak commercials according to the AST was £35mill way back when. Now United clear £39mill more than us a season! That’s one Kun Aguerro!



Good job they are in a shit load of debt, otherwise they would be unstoppable for years to come.

Gazidis should be earning his pay cheque here. We aren't going to get nearly the same as United but we could do better than we are now.



Arsenal defiantly denied the story yesterday which said Wenger had a bust up with the board over wages, and is apparently untrue. Interesting.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bellamy is much, much better player than Downing. Would be a great piece of business for Liverpool.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He's 32 though. I'm one of the few people out there that likes Bellamy's character, but I'm not convinced he's 'that' good a player.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't think he's "much better" than Downing tbh, partly cos they're very different. Downing can beat a man and put crosses on Carroll's head, and will chip in with a few goals. Bellamy can play on the wing, but it's very Babel-like, all about cutting in and shooting, without many accurate crosses. That's happened too often with us, square pegs, round holes. Too many strikers and CM's out on the wing. Plus, Downing was Villa's player of the season, while Bellamy hardly set the Championship alight. I do rate him, but I think Downing's a fair bit better at the moment, though I don't think the two can even be really compared. They can play in the same position, but I don't think that's where Bellers would play for us, and he wouldn't do it as well as Downing. We bought Downing to do a very specific job, and he's been pretty good in all the games I've seen him in since he joined. The qualities he has are more important to us than the one's Bellamy has, even if Bellamy was the better player, Downing is more important. Plus Bellamy's legs are gonna go sooner rather than later.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> There's not a lot about really to buy, we bought 2 hella expensive strikers in January, we're not going to spent a great deal on another one, and frankly anyone half decent these days comes with a silly price tag. We have a squad good enough for the top 4 this season, we just need someone to replace Ngog should he go. I don't really think the striker position was a priority this summer, but we wanna replace our 4th choice striker, and I think someone like Rodallega or Doyle would score as many if not more goals than Ngog. In an ideal world, we'd upgrade hugely on him, but then they're gonna be a player who expects to start games, and I don't think Kenny has even completely worked out what to do with the players he has, without having to factor another striker in. We'll probably give the position another look in January, like I said, once we sort out CB and another striker, we have a squad fit for winning trophies again. We've got good full backs, with good back up, great keeper, very deep central midfield and at long last some width.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly not, I do think it would be a good idea to have someone in that Ngog role though, someone you can bring off the bench to score a goal, rather than maybe just switching the formation around (putting Kuyt upfront for example). I don't think Kenny rates Pacheco sadly, and I think its a tad early for Morgan. But yeah we have options upfront regardless, amazing how our fortunes have changed, before we had no depth and were looking at the bench thinking of bringing on Spearing, Ngog or El Zhar, against Arsenal we looked to Luis Suarez and Raul Meireles. Not too fucking bad. Squads win titles, yupyup.


I think, at least at the beginning of the season, Kenny will be looking at Meireles as that player to come on to make the difference. Not necessarily scoring himself (although, as we saw last year, he can do that), but maybe with an assist or create something with his energy. Before long he'll probably be starting before Hendo (or Adam when Gerrard is fit), but I think he views Meireles as that player at this point. Hendo may become that player after that, although he's not as suited to the role.



Stringer said:


> Le Grove
> 
> Commercial Deals
> 
> Manchester United tied up a deal worth £40million a season for 4 years with Logistics powerhouse DHL. Now, I used to work in the logistics game, DHL have a similar reputation to United. They’re one of the biggest, but pretty vulgar at the same time. I don’t want to go into detail because I’d get sued, but I could tell you a few stories about why United and DHL are a perfect brand fit. So United make £24milllion year from their shirt deal, Arsenal sit 7th, one place behind Villa, one above Fulham on £5.5million. Marvo… still, at least we struck our 8th commercial deal with Bettson last week. Only 15 more and we’ll match United’s 23 commercial deals.
> 
> Just for your reference, the opportunity cost of our weak commercials according to the AST was £35mill way back when. Now United clear £39mill more than us a season! That’s one Kun Aguerro!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job they are in a shit load of debt, otherwise they would be unstoppable for years to come.
> 
> Gazidis should be earning his pay cheque here. We aren't going to get nearly the same as United but we could do better than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> Arsenal defiantly denied the story yesterday which said Wenger had a bust up with the board over wages, and is apparently untrue. Interesting.


You would expect them to. I don't know if it's true or not, but a story coming out like that would/should be denied regardless of what has or hasn't happened.



Seb said:


> Bellamy is much, much better player than Downing. Would be a great piece of business for Liverpool.


He's also a very different type of player and not necessarily what we need.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bellamy. Do not want. 

He's a good player but he has too much of an history and he is getting on in age a bit now. You can literally see that the game is starting to hit him more and more with the injuries. As for Downing like KME said we signed him tactically to make good runs and mainly provide the strikers in particular Carroll with good balls to latch onto and he's done well in that role so far. Still early days no doubt but he looked good in the few pre season games he played and against Sunderland & Arsenal. Bellamy is an good player but it's like when Arsenal signed AOC. Good player, Not a requirement whereas Downing was. Especially since we have had a decent winger in years.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It doesn't matter if Downing can put a ball on Carroll's head, because Liverpool just aren't good with him in the team. Suarez up front > Carroll up front and not even close, no matter how well Downing is suited to Carroll.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

They both play in sort of the same position. I know he's 32 but it's a free transfer. Downing is a one-dimensional player with a pretty good cross but not much more (A lot of Liverpool fans think his only purpose in the team is to ping balls into Carroll), Bellamy is a pacey winger who beats players and scores goals. I know who i'd rather have playing out wide-left.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> It doesn't matter if Downing can put a ball on Carroll's head, because Liverpool just aren't good with him in the team. Suarez up front > Carroll up front and not even close, no matter how well Downing is suited to Carroll.


The thing is we can play well with Carroll up front but we just play better with Suarez up front. When Suarez is up front we take our time and patiently create chances and try be more creative. With Carroll up front we tend to just hoof the ball up the field and hope for the best.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Edit: Double post


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I wouldn't mind having Bellamy provided it was free and we don't offer too large of a wage. Would be a good backup. Kenny, building DAT SQUAD :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> It doesn't matter if Downing can put a ball on Carroll's head, because Liverpool just aren't good with him in the team. Suarez up front > Carroll up front and not even close, no matter how well Downing is suited to Carroll.


We played well with Carroll up front against City. He'll provide a good focal point, but the team needs to not get carried away and bomb it into him. Any team is going to play better with Suarez.



Seb said:


> They both play in sort of the same position. I know he's 32 but it's a free transfer. Downing is a one-dimensional player with a pretty good cross but not much more (A lot of Liverpool fans think his only purpose in the team is to ping balls into Carroll), Bellamy is a pacey winger who beats players and scores goals. I know who i'd rather have playing out wide-left.


He's not available on a free according to Mancini. We'd apparently only take him if it was a free.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> The thing is we can play well with Carroll up front but we just play better with Suarez up front. When Suarez is up front we take our time and patiently create chances and try be more creative. With Carroll up front we tend to just hoof the ball up the field and hope for the best.


Carragher's influence. dat hoofer


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I think Suarez works a lot better coming off the wings. He wants to drift out there anyway, he does it naturally, it's not as if he's an out and out striker, despite how many goals he scores. Playing well with Carroll in the team will come with time, it worked with Crouch, and much like Crouch, Carroll has an underrated abillity with the ball at his feet. At the moment some players are too naive with how they've hoofed balls up to him, and the support hasn't been what it should be. But in time, Henderson, Meireles and Adam will be running in off him, he'll be cushioning balls down to Gerrard, getting on the end of Adam's set pieces and Downing's crosses. I'm confident it will all work out. And Downing's role isn't just to put balls on Carroll's head, its just something we quite clearly missed last season when he first came in, we've been crying out for a winger who can cross a ball for so long, now we finally have one. We played well against Sunderland first half, and against Arsenal with Carroll in the team, and he could have easily scored in both games. The best things are worth waiting for, especially if they cost 35 million quid. But even without the Carroll factor, we have some other decent headers of the ball who have been making runs into the box game after game for years, only for no final ball to be delievered. I think Downing will link well with Enrique too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> I think Suarez works a lot better coming off the wings. He wants to drift out there anyway, he does it naturally, it's not as if he's an out and out striker, despite how many goals he scores. Playing well with Carroll in the team will come with time, it worked with Crouch, and much like Crouch, Carroll has an underrated abillity with the ball at his feet. At the moment some players are too naive with how they've hoofed balls up to him, and the support hasn't been what it should be. But in time, Henderson, Meireles and Adam will be running in off him, he'll be cushioning balls down to Gerrard, getting on the end of Adam's set pieces and Downing's crosses. I'm confident it will all work out. And Downing's role isn't just to put balls on Carroll's head, its just something we quite clearly missed last season when he first came in, we've been crying out for a winger who can cross a ball for so long, now we finally have one. We played well against Sunderland first half, and against Arsenal with Carroll in the team, and he could have easily scored in both games. The best things are worth waiting for, especially if they cost 35 million quid. But even without the Carroll factor, we have some other decent headers of the ball who have been making runs into the box game after game for years, only for no final ball to be delievered. I think Downing will link well with Enrique too.


Downing did score against Arsenal, after Carroll's no-foul against Koscielny. :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Andy Carroll is most effective when the ball is played into him at chest height, so that he can control the ball, hold off the defender and bring others into play. This is especially important when there are no midfield runners (as there wasn't on Saturday), since it's useless hoofing it up to him if there's nobody for him to flick the ball onto. I actually blame the rest of the team for Carroll's lack of success so far, since they seem obsessed with launching aimless balls to him at every opportunity. Carroll has shown that if the ball is passed into him lower and more accurately that he is capable of linking play and creating chances.

We also need to move away from flat crosses to him, since defenders will eat those up all day, especially when you are always marked by 2 defenders like Carroll is. We need to hit crosses earlier and at an angle, instead of trying to get to the by-line. We also need to realise that Andy can score goals with his feet and that we don't need to keep the ball in the air when he's playing.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Probably says it all that Carroll's only headed goal for us so far came from an early, angled Meireles cross. That's the sort of thing defenders have no chance with, can't remember what City defender it was jumping with him, but he didn't stand too much of a chance once it came towards Carroll. If the delivery and general service to Carroll is good, he'll score goals, and so will a lot of other players. It's frustrating to see the ball spend so much time in the air when he's playing, just isn't necessary, especially when we'd do it against Arsenal moments after showing we're pretty good at retaining the ball and playing some nice stuff, without giving defenders the food and drink hoofs forward.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I also think that all of Carroll's best games for us have came the few times that he's been able to play alongside Suarez. They really haven't had much of a chance to play together yet and I think they'll both get better (Carroll especially) as their partnership develops.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

edit: wrong thread :side:


Arsenal agrees terms with Manchester City over transfer of Samir Nasri.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> I also think that all of Carroll's best games for us have came the few times that he's been able to play alongside Suarez. They really haven't had much of a chance to play together yet and I think they'll both get better (Carroll especially) as their partnership develops.


Agreed. Which is again becuase when Suarez is on we try and play more creative. Agreed with your point on the rest of the team making Carroll seem a bit worse than he actually is too, what gonna mention that as well. Because they keep booting the ball up the field and try and make him chase it all the time it tends to come off as if he is just losing all the balls and falling all over the place.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

how much 

(stringer)

Also have to agree re: Carroll. He's well capable of playing with the ball to feet.






ignore the video title :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> edit: wrong thread :side:
> 
> 
> Arsenal agrees terms with Manchester City over transfer of Samir Nasri.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI2t736UP54 Finally fuck off merc.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

ok fuck this, GET MODRIC ALREADY

You dont wanna be embarrassed by some ******* hick who just fell off a camel do ya Roman?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

-------------Aguero------------
Nasri-------Tevez---------Silva

:argh:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nasri gone? Thank fuck that saga is over. Verma, RVP & Chezzer to plz :side: (wont happen but I can dream right?)

Edit 

United your forgetting Dzeko & Balotteli on the Bench :argh:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Eden Hazard plz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

at least arsene can re-invest the nasri money into mata.

oh wait.

dzeko wont be on the bench. he will start most games next to aguero

aguero dzeko
nasri silva milner

is probably how we line up, with yaya behind silva


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

what are they arsenal fans on here going to be like if they lose on wednesday? :lmao, their season will be over when its only just started


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

DOOMSDAY will be upon us. Our team is capable of going through so im not as worried as some Arsenal fans.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> what are they arsenal fans on here going to be like if they lose on wednesday? :lmao, their season will be over when its only just started


Nah they will still have Europa league :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

"Imagine worst situation - we lose Cesc and Nasri - you cannot convince people you are ambitious after that" :lmao this week is going to be fun.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> "Imagine worst situation - we lose Cesc and Nasri - you cannot convince people you are ambitious after that" :lmao this week is going to be fun.


also Nasri speaking in 2010



> "I think we have more merit as a club than those who have built their teams with millions of pounds."


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't worry Gooners, Wenger will sign Hazard just like he was going to sign Mata.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i'm waiting on dem blogz from specialist stringer


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> also Nasri speaking in 2010


Sami, you're a cunt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wenger better start buying. Seriously. I know it's popular to laugh and make fun of Arsenal on here, but I don't want to see them in trouble.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

*Hart

Richards - Kompany - Lescott - Clichy

Yaya Toure - De Jong

Silva - Agüero - Nasri

Džeko *​

Crap team, that. Fullbacks provide the width, De Jong holding, Toure box-to-box and Nasri, Silva and Agüero causing havoc behind Džeko.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i dont think anyone genuinely dislikes arsenal. we only make these comments because we dont want to see them fail


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Wenger better start buying. Seriously. I know it's popular to laugh and make fun of Arsenal on here, but I don't want to see them in trouble.


I don't know about that, now that the wheel of misfortune has starting turning in full flow I think it is amusing to watch Arsenal completely crash and burn :lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I've never hated Arsenal, I actually used to quite like them. It's a bit sad and a little funny to see what's happening and how deluded Wenger has become. I'd rather see them be successful than Chelsea, United or City but they can't unless he brings in players.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

That Wenger comment is ridiculous.

The only thing I can think of is that he didn't think we'd mug Citeh off for 24 million in the last year of his contract.

After saying that he needs to buy players that show we have ambition. "A sign of a club with no ambition is a club who doesn't replace quality" - true that.

16 million pound player who repaid us with 4 months. Disgusting. Yes, he has more chance of winning trophies at Citeh, and can more than double his wage packet but this guy is a grade A cunt.


Citeh's line up is scary. Next year PL winners? Funny seeing United getting knocked off their perch after spending all that money. Could backfire or be gold for Citeh. Chelsea need a few more players.


According to BBC Lille will rebuff any offer from Arsenal for Hazard, we could test them with a 26 million bid but he probably won't move.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> I've never hated Arsenal, I actually used to quite like them. It's a bit sad and a little funny to see what's happening and how deluded Wenger has become. I'd rather see them be successful than Chelsea, United or City but they can't unless he brings in players.


Agreed. If anyone other than us is to win, I'd want it to be Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> *Hart
> 
> Richards - Kompany - Lescott - Clichy
> 
> Yaya Toure - De Jong
> 
> Silva - Agüero - Nasri
> 
> Džeko *​
> 
> Crap team, that. Fullbacks provide the width, De Jong holding, Toure box-to-box and Nasri, Silva and Agüero causing havoc behind Džeko.


And all off that with Tevez . Were fucked. 



Joel said:


> Wenger better start buying. Seriously. I know it's popular to laugh and make fun of Arsenal on here, but I don't want to see them in trouble.


The Liverpool fan in me wants them to fuck up because personally it could help Liverpool get back in the champions league but the football fan in me wants to see Arsenal spend and do well. Never wanna see a club like that go downhill, No matter how funny it may be.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nasri just has one of those faces where you look at him and just know that he's a complete cunt.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ that 100%. his face scoring against citeh last year was a complete cunt face and celebration. bet he'll kiss their badge if he scores against us.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Other cunts: Rafa van der Vaart, Javier Mascherano, Nani, Marcelo.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> ^ that 100%. his face scoring against citeh last year was a complete cunt face and celebration. bet he'll kiss their badge if he scores against us.


Maybe he will go Adebayor Esque on you guys and run all the way to the other side of the pitch.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

his face in general is a mopey sulky cunt


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nasri and Hernandez look like lesbian lovers.

Stringer, Overrated, Mikey and (dare I say?) Gunner, what three realistic signings do you want to see coming in if you make it past Udinese (into the CL group stages)?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> how much
> 
> (stringer)
> 
> Also have to agree re: Carroll. He's well capable of playing with the ball to feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the video title :side:


You reminded me of Newcastle 6-0 Villa and Arsenal 0-1 Newcastle, thank you good sir.

Don't like the look of that City team, for everyone else's sake.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Samir Nasri. September 2010 - January 2011.​


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

United spending all what money, 48-50m on 3 players? chump change and not exactly much compared to what city, pool and now chelsea have spent or gonna spend in chelsea's case.

Knocked off perch after 1 prem legaue title win for city :lmao :lmao:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I think I speak for all Arsenal fans when I say that HESKEY would be a brilliant signing and a step in the right direction. He'd also fit in with Wenger's football philosophy, since Emile's game is based completely on skill and technique.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

well yeah if someone else wins the premier league you're off the perch of winning it. 

nasri can go and fuck himself. good player, but i dont want that snarky little cunt when he sees us as a stepping stone to barca/madrid.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Heskey would win titles with dem stepoverz alone.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Nasri and Hernandez look like lesbian lovers.
> 
> Stringer, Overrated, Mikey and (dare I say?) Gunner, what three realistic signings do you want to see coming in if you make it past Udinese (into the CL group stages)?


Wenger found three French teens he would like to sign on FM. Unfortunately, as he later found out, they're regens.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Liverpool fans would disagree about the perch thing.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> Heskey would win titles with dem stepoverz alone.


*HESKEY


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> Heskey would win titles with dem stepoverz alone.












DEM STEPOVERZ.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Heskey is out of Arsene's price range.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Nasri and Hernandez look like lesbian lovers.
> 
> Stringer, Overrated, Mikey and (dare I say?) Gunner, what three realistic signings do you want to see coming in if you make it past Udinese (into the CL group stages)?


I don't know who is really realistic, everyone keeps getting put out of the market. I thought Hazard, M'Vila and Jags would have been realistic but it doesn't look like that anymore. Changes every day, sadly.



WWE_TNA said:


> United spending all what money, 48-50m on 3 players? chump change and not exactly much compared to what city, pool and now chelsea have spent or gonna spend in chelsea's case.
> 
> Knocked off perch after 1 prem legaue title win for city :lmao :lmao:lmao





Kiz said:


> well yeah if someone else wins the premier league you're off the perch of winning it.
> 
> nasri can go and fuck himself. good player, but i dont want that snarky little cunt when he sees us as a stepping stone to barca/madrid.


exactly, united will be knocked off their perch if someone else wins the title. :lmao @ chump change of 50 million.

Apparently Nasri was holding out for a move to Barca or Real but neither came in, nor did United. Wouldn't be surprised if he went in 2 years if he gets even better.



HESKEY realistic? LOL. Would want at least 200k a week and Villa would want 60 million for the most talented striker in world football.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> DEM STEPOVERZ.


The more I watch that the more I believe he meant it..


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

heskey goals: 1
van persie goals: 0

sign him up arsene


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

heskey goals: 1
torres goals: 0

heskey to cost 60 million pounds


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Arsenal beaten to another transfer


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> exactly, united will be knocked off their perch if someone else wins the title. :*lmao @ chump change of 50 million.*
> 
> It is nowadays in football, chelsea spent that on one player


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

But Chelsea are a juggernaut, not every club spends that on a player. There are maybe 9 clubs who can afford it.

49% - Arsenal's PL win percentage with Samir Nasri starting is well below the 62% win rate for the Gunners in his absence. Divorce.

thnx for 24 million.


Just heard Lukaku on SSN. Sounds like a great kid, has tons of potential and is probably the youngest striker in the world who has so much talent. Very humble. Mercenaries and other talents could learn a thing or two from this guy and Gotze.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> ^ that 100%. his face scoring against citeh last year was a complete cunt face and celebration. bet he'll kiss their badge if he scores against us.












Exactly. Look at that face, even his parents must have trouble loving that.


Stringer said:


>


He might want to spend some of that fat signing-on fee on a trip to the dentist :side:.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> But Chelsea are a juggernaut, not every club spends that on a player. There are maybe 9 clubs who can afford it.
> 
> 49% - Arsenal's PL win percentage with Samir Nasri starting is well below the 62% win rate for the Gunners in his absence. Divorce.
> 
> thnx for 24 million.


Haven't a lot of his starts come in the absence of Cesc? Plus he was also fit to play when there was a chance you could win the title last year, which obviously meant you weren't winning games. 8*D



Silent Alarm said:


> He might want to spend some of that fat signing-on fee on a trip to the dentist :side:.


He's just trying to make himself fit in with the poms in England.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> [It is nowadays in football, chelsea spent that on one player


We spent it on one of the best strikers in world in the last few years though.
















Too bad no one told us he sucks now :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BBC said:


> French club Sochaux have asked Fifa to intervene to stop Newcastle contacting Modibo Maiga without their permission.
> 
> The Ligue 1 side said they twice asked Newcastle to end their interest in the 23-year-old Mali international but were unsuccessful both times.
> 
> The striker, who has three years left on his contract with Sochaux, scored 15 league goals in 36 starts last season.
> 
> He had refused to train with the club in an attempt to push through a move to the Premier League club.
> 
> He also missed Sochaux's 2-1 win at Nancy on Sunday.
> 
> This measure comes after Sochaux demanded without success, on two occasions, that the English club put a stop to their actions
> 
> A statement on the club's official website said: "FC Sochaux-Montbeliard sent a referral to Fifa with the aim of obtaining [assurances] on the part of Newcastle United that they will stop their contacts with Modibo Maiga, who is under contract until 2014.
> 
> "This [contact] is in violation of Article 18 of the current international regulations.
> 
> "This measure comes after Sochaux demanded without success, in an official manner and on two occasions, that the English club put a stop to their actions."
> 
> Maiga was quoted by French newspaper L'Equipe as saying: "I met everybody and they want me. England is a dream."


Conspiracy theorists out in force that Ashley is doing it on purpose to try and get a transfer embargo, so that he doesn't have to buy anyone :hmm:

Funny thing is I wouldn't put it past him :sad:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Good on Sochaux. Pardew must have been giving him DAT SMILE.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Lets go to FIFA to stop corruption in football, nice plan (Y)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

ah yes, article 18. good read that.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I could just imagine Pardew phoning him up, not saying anything but just smiling on the phone.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

According to Sky Sources, we've made an official bid for Alvara Pereira.

Can someone tell the the club we have just signed Mata and we have the world's best left back at the club already...

Hopefully Sky Sources have made another botch.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Maybe Cashley is on a higher wage than AVB.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Also have bertrand. Or is he on loan?


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal could do a lot worse than Alvaro Pereira having lost Clichy. Chelsea certainly don't need him, he'd have been my choice over Enrique, but I'm happy with what we got, Jose's a beast. Who's actually going to be the regular Arsenal left back this season?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ Gibbs when he returns from Injury most likely with Jenkinson 2nd choice.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Holy fuck, it's KME! 

It's 2007/2008 all over again!

Anyone see this?



> EmmanuelF4 Emmanuel Y Frimpong
> "@JackWilshere: Good luck to my friend @Nanas08 (mr Nasri) learnt a lot from him. World class player! Will be missed!"Pffffff comeon Jack


FRIMPONG. :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I like this frimpong lad.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Frimpong makes me chuckle. Could be a hell of a player, not entirely sold on his technique or his discipline, but he looks like he has all the athleticism that Wenger likes his players to have, plus he can get stuck in which is something they need quite badly. 

Also, never quite made out if I rated Gibbs and haven't seen anywhere near enough of Jenkinson to judge him. Really hope Arsenal don't fall to pieces, wouldn't say I "like" them or anything silly, but I don't hate them as much as some teams who'd be more deserving of going through what they are. Can't recall if Arsenal fans were at all sympathetic when we were going through this stuff though, so I shan't get too emotional <_<


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Whoa @ KME returning. Nostalgic feeling of sorts 8*D.

:lmao Frimpong.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Frimpong's a looney.

Apparently we're after some guy called Marvin The Martian


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Also have bertrand. Or is he on loan?


Yeah, we have him and van Aanholt. Either one is good enough to deputise Cole. One needs to go out on loan or be sold though. It's not fair on whoever is number 3, as he will not be able to progress properly.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

u mad gooners?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Yeah, we have him and van Aanholt. Either one is good enough to deputise Cole. One needs to go out on loan or be sold though. It's not fair on whoever is number 3, as he will not be able to progress properly.


I really thought ryan would have stayed this season and been giving a chance.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Nasri in 2010: ''I think we have more merit as a club than those who have built their teams with millions of pounds''


nasri: a man of his word


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I feel the nostalgia too, Renegoat. 

Apparently we've had a bid accepted from Nacional for Sebastian Coates, his Dad seems to be speculating that City are interested too. Wish they'd just fuck off, they've already got Savic, they don't need another young CB. Now all we need is Cavani, just to give us an even more Uruguayan feel.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gibbs 1st choice, Traore 2nd choice, Sagna to LB for 3rd choice and Verm to LB for 4th choice.

Really like Gibbs and could leave Clichy in his dust if he wasn't so injury prone. 


KME seems alright, always thought he would be a dick when everyone used to go on about KME, Ste, Role Model etc. Would have laughed my ass off if I was here.




Kiz said:


>


this is awesome (Y)


Ryo & Aneke scoring for reserves. DON'T NEED REPLACEMENTS FOR NASRI & CESC NOW.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



EGame said:


> u mad gooners?


(Y)


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> Frimpong's a looney.
> 
> Apparently we're after some guy called Marvin The Martian


Starvin' Marvin?

Being at Arsenal won't help.

Six years.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I really thought ryan would have stayed this season and been giving a chance.


I thought so as well. And I still hope so, although if Pereira comes it would be unlikely.

Really is a pointless signing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Yeah, we have him and van Aanholt. Either one is good enough to deputise Cole. One needs to go out on loan or be sold though. It's not fair on whoever is number 3, as he will not be able to progress properly.


I like Van Aanholt, was brilliant for us (though it was 2 seasons ago). Shame he hasn't progressed since then. Good against us in the cup as well, couldn't prevent the defeat though


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao Frimpong is such a legend.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Frimpong does not give a fuck :lmao brilliance from him.

someone posted a song for him, Frimpong, Super Frimpong, joined the Arsenal at the age of nine. Loved by, Arsene Wenger, 'cus he didn't cost a thing to sign :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Frimpong trending WORLDWIDE AGAIN. Burning Nasri twice.

COME OFF TWITTER AND TONE THAT BIG BELLY.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

if we lose tomorrow, I'm shutting down these threads.

No one will get to post anything.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Would anyone else rather have Eden Hazard rather than Jualian Mata ?

Hazard 19 years old, can play central as well as out wide, Ligue 1 player of the year ?
Ive seen him play and for me he looks like a better prospect i think he is absolute class.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'd rather have Eden Hazard than Cesc, Nasri, and Mata. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I couldn't choose. Hazard is younger and could be mouthwatering under Wenger's guidance if he isn't good enough already. One of the top players in France and one of world football's hottest prospects. Mata still awesome though.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

"There's only one $amir Na$ri, there's only one $amir Na$ri, plays for the cash, looks like a mong, just wait until he's up against Frimpong!"

Saw it on twitter under the trending Frimpong :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ seen that too :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Forlan to Inter, what a signing if true.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Possible 4-2-2-1-1 formation would be awesome for Arsenal. Could be made into a winning side spending 80 million pounds.

Chezzer

Sagna - Verm - new CB - Gibbs

Song - Frimpong/New DMF(M'Vila?)

Wilshere - Ramsey/new CM

RVP

New striker​4 additions to the first team that would see us be a force. Two midfielders, a centre back and a clinical striker.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Nasri and Hernandez look like lesbian lovers.
> 
> Stringer, Overrated, Mikey and (dare I say?) Gunner, what three realistic signings do you want to see coming in if you make it past Udinese (into the CL group stages)?


I doubt we'll sign anyone to be perfectly honest. Realistically from who we're actually sending scouts to look at you have to consider Dann.

Just a joke that 2 months ago we knew all the players who would leave we havent replaced a single one. We've wasted 12M on shit winger who might be average in 10 years. We've signed a lad who couldnt get games in the regional conference and to top it all off we still have fucking Bendtner.

Come on Udinese. I actually want us to come 6th now so the board and Wenger fuck off.

We have alot to thank Wenger for and the ground will forever be a shrine to his memory. 95 to 2004 Wenger the football manager was one of the best in the world. 2005-2011 Wenger the businessman has destroyed his own legacy. Guarenteed 7 years without a trophy with his reluctance to sign a footballer. Keeping the wrong players (Rosicky, Squilaci) signing the wrong players for the last 6 years has taken this club down to a point where now at the start of this season i believe our squad is the weakest in the top half of the premiership. While we still have a few players who stand out among the rest (Verma, Sagna, V.Persie) not many of others of our squad would get into the likes of the Stoke, West Brom, Bolton, Newcastle, Sunderland sides and some of the players on our subs bench wouldnt make it into 90% of Championship sides.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Possible 4-2-2-1-1 formation would be awesome for Arsenal. Could be made into a winning side spending 80 million pounds.
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> Sagna - Verm - new CB - Gibbs
> 
> Song - Frimpong/New DMF(M'Vila?)
> 
> Wilshere - Ramsey/new CM
> 
> RVP
> 
> New striker​4 additions to the first team that would see us be a force. Two midfielders, a centre back and a clinical striker.



New CB will be cahill.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> New CB will be cahill.


But how can Cahill play for Arsenal when he will be our next signing :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer10196169 said:


> Originally Posted by Stringer
> Possible 4-2-2-1-1 formation would be awesome for Arsenal. Could be made into a winning side spending 80 million pounds.
> 
> Chezzer
> 
> Sagna - Verm - new CB - Gibbs
> 
> Song - Frimpong/New DMF(M'Vila?)
> 
> Wilshere - Ramsey/new CM
> 
> RVP
> New striker
> 
> 4 additions to the first team that would see us be a force. Two midfielders, a centre back and a clinical striker.


It wouldnt work because Gibbs can't defend. Theres no midfielder in their with the vision or guile for Fabregas and Nasri to unlock a tight defence. Going more central would make it easier for teams to stick the 10 men behind the ball because there would be no way through.

V.Persie is not Bergkamp. HGe cannot find the mm perfect through ball to a Ljungberg.
Wilshere and Ramsey are too inconsistant to be relied upon. 1 good game 1 poor game 1 quiet game. 1 tired game. Too inconsistant. 
Song is not good enough to be a starting DM for a top 4 club.
Where does Gervinho go in that side? Where do AOC go in that side. Neither can play centrally and have to play wide as 'inside forwards'.
What do you do with Chamakh. Not crosses will come in from the sides for him in a side that narrow.
That formation would also mean Walcott would have to play up top off the target man striker and Theo Walcott and V.Persie is hardly a Quinn and Phillips combination.
Gibbs is not a left back. Hell he's barely a footballer. Left back with all the positional sense and awareness of a blindman, one of the only players in the premiership who is actually worse at picking a cross than Stuart Downing. 

We need to be trying to open up the sides of our massive emirates pitch not close us in even smaller.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

whats henry been upto lately, maybe Arsene should give him a ring :side:

you know, reunite the band


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Joel - to answer your question .... I have no idea. No one seems realistic anymore.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Samuel Eto'o completes move to Anzhi. $28M a year. Lucky bastard.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Went on a Joey Barton rep spree, ran out when I got to Stringer  Apologies to anyone not lucky enough to receive one.

- Blackburn boss Steve Kean admits he would be interested in signing Jimmy Bullard if he is short of midfielders.
- Russian outfit Anzhi Makhachkala have confirmed that they have reached an agreement for Inter Milan striker Samuel Eto'o. 
- Blackburn boss Steve Kean has hailed George John as he closes on signing the FC Dallas centre-back.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

LOL Anzhi :lmao

Eto'o, Zhirkov, Dsdusazasafakak(lets just call him JewJack), Roberto Carlos

Yet they came 11th in the league last year.

Enjoy playing for a year in fascist Russia before you can make any impact on Europe and then will hopefully get owned by Barca.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Gunner14 said:


> I doubt we'll sign anyone to be perfectly honest. Realistically from who we're actually sending scouts to look at you have to consider Dann.
> 
> Just a joke that 2 months ago we knew all the players who would leave we havent replaced a single one. We've wasted 12M on shit winger who might be average in 10 years. We've signed a lad who couldnt get games in the regional conference and to top it all off we still have fucking Bendtner.
> 
> Come on Udinese. I actually want us to come 6th now so the board and Wenger fuck off.
> 
> We have alot to thank Wenger for and the ground will forever be a shrine to his memory. 95 to 2004 Wenger the football manager was one of the best in the world. 2005-2011 Wenger the businessman has destroyed his own legacy. Guarenteed 7 years without a trophy with his reluctance to sign a footballer. Keeping the wrong players (Rosicky, Squilaci) signing the wrong players for the last 6 years has taken this club down to a point where now at the start of this season i believe our squad is the weakest in the top half of the premiership. While we still have a few players who stand out among the rest (Verma, Sagna, V.Persie) not many of others of our squad would get into the likes of the Stoke, West Brom, Bolton, Newcastle, Sunderland sides and some of the players on our subs bench wouldnt make it into 90% of Championship sides.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Wanting Arsenal to finish 6th.

Saying Bendtner is more or less shit.

Players on the bench wouldn't make it into championship sides?

We sent scouts to watch Parker who looks like your dream signing.

You thank Wenger for the stadium then criticise him for being a businessman and saying you want him out. Without Wenger we would be in a much worse position.


C'mon son.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Gunner14 said:


> I doubt we'll sign anyone to be perfectly honest. Realistically from who we're actually sending scouts to look at you have to consider Dann.
> 
> Just a joke that 2 months ago we knew all the players who would leave we havent replaced a single one. We've wasted 12M on shit winger who might be average in 10 years. We've signed a lad who couldnt get games in the regional conference and to top it all off we still have fucking Bendtner.
> 
> *Come on Udinese. I actually want us to come 6th now so the board and Wenger fuck off.*
> 
> We have alot to thank Wenger for and the ground will forever be a shrine to his memory. 95 to 2004 Wenger the football manager was one of the best in the world. 2005-2011 Wenger the businessman has destroyed his own legacy. Guarenteed 7 years without a trophy with his reluctance to sign a footballer. Keeping the wrong players (Rosicky, Squilaci) signing the wrong players for the last 6 years has taken this club down to a point where now at the start of this season i believe our squad is the weakest in the top half of the premiership. While we still have a few players who stand out among the rest (Verma, Sagna, V.Persie) not many of others of our squad would get into the likes of the Stoke, West Brom, Bolton, Newcastle, Sunderland sides and some of the players on our subs bench wouldnt make it into 90% of Championship sides.


Strong supporter lol.

Fuck, eto'o is doing it right, the dude is going into the final years of his career and is going to be ballin out of control by the time he is done.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

According to Twitter ... after the sales of Cesc, Nasri, Clichy, Eboue PLUS the funds made available before the summer ... Arsene has 100 million to spend.

And he'd better fucking spend it.

- 45 million on Goetze.
- 25 million on Vertonghen.
- 17 million on Cahill.

87 million right there. The 13 million can go toward wages.

Arsene has said repeatedly, that'd spend 30-40 on the right player. Well, Goetze is now that right player. 

Could go ...

- 37 million for Hazard
- 15 million for Zarate
- 16 million for Jags
- 9 million for Mertesacker

77 million. Rest toward wages.

poing being, SPEND YOUR FUCKING MONEY DICKFUCKS! (u mad?) YEAH, I'M PRETTY FUCKING PISSED.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










WHAT'S RACISM AGAIN? CHECKS BACK POCKET.


If we ever got Gotze I would never be able to appreciate him due to going into a coma, looks like he's staying at Dortmund though to get picked up for 4 million by Madrid next year.

Playing narrow won't effect us too much if Song and Frimpong make strong runs through the midfield while one is disciplined. Players never stick to roles anyway in the midfield so they will interchange across the park. We could play a few formations to good effect if we get the right players in.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Wanting Arsenal to finish 6th.
> 
> Saying Bendtner is more or less shit.
> 
> Players on the bench wouldn't make it into championship sides?
> 
> We sent scouts to watch Parker who looks like your dream signing.
> 
> 
> C'mon son.


Are you saying your happy with Nicolas Bendtner being an Arsenal player?

Scott Parker is not my dream signing but you have to wake up and look at the real world. Wenger has never spent over 15M on a player we ARE NOT SIGNING ANYONE MAJOR. 

As for PROVEN premiership quality that is available to sign for under £10M you will not find a better player than Scott Parker.

He is better than Diaby, Song, Pingpong, and more consistant than Wilshere and Ramsey.

Im actually starting to wish we signed Barton when he was available on a free aswell. As much of a cunt as he is the same thats mentioned about Parker can be said about Barton.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The only chance of you signing Goetze comes from a win tomorrow. 

Then again, Arsenal spending 45 million on one player is pretty unrealistic itself.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



EGame said:


> Strong supporter lol.
> 
> Fuck, eto'o is doing it right, the dude is going into the final years of his career and is going to be ballin out of control by the time he is done.


Im a very strong supporter. 1 season of thrusday night football. 1 shit season competing with the pointless clubs in the league like Sunderland, Villa, Everton etc... will be good to get rid of our board and get someone in who is going to fund a direction not a creche.

I never ever want my club to be like Man City or Chavski but just a manager who actually has a direction and an aim. A board who actually likes eachother and lets important club figures like the CFO on it would be very much appriciated.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



EGame said:


> The only chance of you signing Goetze comes from a win tomorrow.
> 
> Then again, Arsenal spending 45 million on one player is pretty unrealistic itself.


true, however, arsene's back is against the wall. if there were ever a time for him to overspend, it'd be now.

he's never been in a position like this. if he wants to prove his ambitious, he's going to have to overbid on someone.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gunner, you need to improve the nicknames man.

ChamberSHITE (doesn't even make sense)
PINGPONG (wut?)
And I'm pretty, pretty, pretty sure you said JenkinSHITE (again doesn't make sense)

Bendtner is a good player who gets overly criticised for being an arrogant dick. The guy scores goals when he plays though, more than you can say for the ever depleting Chamakh.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> WHAT'S RACISM AGAIN? CHECKS BACK POCKET.
> 
> 
> If we ever got Gotze I would never be able to appreciate him due to going into a coma, looks like he's staying at Dortmund though to get picked up for 4 million by Madrid next year.
> 
> Playing narrow won't effect us too much if Song and Frimpong make strong runs through the midfield while one is disciplined. Players never stick to roles anyway in the midfield so they will interchange across the park. We could play a few formations to good effect if we get the right players in.


Playing narrow is why we havent won a league title in 6 years. We're too easy to defend against unless you're Blackburn.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> true, however, arsene's back is against the wall. if there were ever a time for him to overspend, it'd be now.
> 
> he's never been in a position like this. if he wants to prove his ambitious, he's going to have to overbid on someone.


overbid eh. You mean like if hazard's release is 30 million, wenger will bid 30,000,001 pounds?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

probably. 

You know, I wouldn't mind Clint Dempsey at Arsenal. The last two summers, he's been attached to moves to Liverpool, and a couple clubs in Italy. 

Proven goal scorer in the Prem, durable (for the most part), good technical skill, tough ... 15 million. Bid it, Arsene.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Gunner, you need to improve the nicknames man.
> 
> ChamberSHITE (doesn't even make sense)
> PINGPONG (wut?)
> And I'm pretty, pretty, pretty sure you said JenkinSHITE (again doesn't make sense)
> 
> Bendtner is a good player who gets overly criticised for being an arrogant dick. The guy scores goals when he plays though, more than you can say for the ever depleting Chamakh.


the players arent even worth thinking of anything to call them.

and Chamakh again as mentioned can only play in a side with strong wingers. all he can do is pick up crosses and finish rebounds. With no crosses he cant play.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

WalCOCK
Alexander Mong
Kieran Jizz
Wilshite


I'll come up with more for you later, Gunner.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Gunner, you need to improve the nicknames man.
> 
> ChamberSHITE (doesn't even make sense)
> PINGPONG (wut?)
> And I'm pretty, pretty, pretty sure you said JenkinSHITE (again doesn't make sense)
> 
> Bendtner is a good player who gets overly criticised for being an arrogant dick. The guy scores goals when he plays though, more than you can say for the ever depleting Chamakh.


My nicknames for Arsenal players are :

Percy
Wilshite
Walcock
I am the one and only.

In a strange racist outburst my dad called frimpong, king kong the other day 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> My nicknames for Arsenal players are :
> 
> Percy
> Wilshite
> Walcock
> I am the one and only.
> 
> In a strange racist outburst my dad called frimpong, king kong the other day 8*D


Fuck off, Wang. I came up with those first.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He's too lazy/tired. He's never in the box and is always drifting out wide.

And the reason for not winning the league in the past 6 years is way beyond just "playing narrow" when we have been one of the most expansive teams in the PL. Just because we don't cross balls in from wide positions it doesn't make us a side who can't play narrow.

I'll make some up. 
Robin van Pershite. 
Ramshite.
Vermshite.
Traoreshite.

Why am I so genius?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The reason you haven't won is because of injuries, lack of a leader and because your centre backs and goalkeepers are retarded.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Went on a Joey Barton rep spree, ran out when I got to Stringer  Apologies to anyone not lucky enough to receive one.


Damn :no: would've been better than the last thing you repped me 8*D

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7119398,00.html

Wouldn't mind this at all, seems a strong powerful forward who could get on the end of our crosses/link up with Gyan&Sess

http://www.sportsvibe.co.uk/news/fo...r-set-for-shock-11m-premiership-switch-10199/

No chance in hell of this happening tbh, but if it did I'd love it, yet feel sorry for Everton fans :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wenger really shouldnt have sold ALL of the Undefeated team. I mean atleast keep a few so you can make a transition.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Fuck off, Wang. I came up with those first.


I had been calling them that all last season :sad:

If it was this time last year I would have included Fabregay in my list also, so stop being a cunt 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I had been calling them that all last season :sad:
> 
> If it was this time last year I would have included Fabregay in my list also, so stop being a cunt 8*D


I've been calling them that for the last 4 seasons.

keepup_SON.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

@redeadening. I agree, although he sold them at the right time and got a lot of money for them which financed a lot of the stadium. Henry signed a bumper contract but left the next summer, would have been awesome to keep him but we were a LOT better off without him the next season. Keeping a few of them would have been invaluable, Gilberto's departure made me very angry, dropped most of the time and left, he was one we really should have kept a hold of.

MMN, you called Wilshere "Wilshite" when he was 15 and hardly anyone had heard of him?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> He's too lazy/tired. He's never in the box and is always drifting out wide.
> 
> And the reason for not winning the league in the past 6 years is way beyond just "playing narrow" when we have been one of the most expansive teams in the PL. Just because we don't cross balls in from wide positions it doesn't make us a side who can't play narrow.
> 
> I'll make some up.
> Robin van Pershite.
> Ramshite.
> Vermshite.
> Traoreshite.
> 
> Why am I so genius?


We dont use the pitch to its full potential. I never said it was the only reason. Having a manager too busy calculating babysitting charges to think of a plan b. signing the wrong players. Having no goalkeeper, having no leader, having no balance to the squad.

If you think that the way we play isnt narrow then i dont know what your watching. Everyone knows when they play us that ball will 9 times out of 10 go into the box in the centre of the area. Everyone knows that when Cesc was on the pitch every 2nd pass would go to cesc etc...


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Should've kept Gallas imo 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Damn :no: would've been better than the last thing you repped me 8*D
> 
> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7119398,00.html
> 
> Wouldn't mind this at all, seems a strong powerful forward who could get on the end of our crosses/link up with Gyan&Sess
> 
> http://www.sportsvibe.co.uk/news/fo...r-set-for-shock-11m-premiership-switch-10199/
> 
> No chance in hell of this happening tbh, but if it did I'd love it, yet feel sorry for Everton fans :lmao


Have to spread before I can rep you again  Will save the infamous kick in the balls for next time.

Can't see either of those happening. Cahill for £11m would be astonishing, where on earth did they make that one up from? :lmao

Edit: Just seen this 8*D

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/video_audio/107393.html?sport=3


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> MMN, you called Wilshere "Wilshite" when he was 15 and hardly anyone had heard of him?


Yes. I keep track of youth players :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I've lost my mind today. 

Arsene should bid for Felliani. quality, quality player. 

42 million bid for Felliani and Jags. Throw in Moyes, too. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Yes. I keep track of youth players :side:


are you sure thats the reason youre watching a teenaged jack wilshere? :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Have to spread before I can rep you again  Will save the infamous kick in the balls for next time.
> 
> Can't see either of those happening. Cahill for £11m would be astonishing, where on earth did they make that one up from? :lmao
> 
> Edit: Just seen this 8*D
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/video_audio/107393.html?sport=3


Yeah the Cahill thing's bollocks, Everton fans would probably riot if they sold him, even if £11million for a 31 yr old is ridiculous at the same time  

I haven't seen much of the Cisse lad to judge him so I can't say much on that. We could do with a big target man striker though


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Moyes would be a great signing. Add a lot of spark and creativity to that midfield.

Fellaini is a great player, 20 million probably. 

Arsene said he wanted to strengthen midfield, he wants to strengthen attack too as he is interested in Zarate and he wants to strengthen defensively. A minimum of 3 players have to come in, surely. SURELY?

:side:


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Zarate is just the shit version of Lavezzi.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Moyes would be a great signing. Add a lot of spark and creativity to that midfield.
> 
> Fellaini is a great player, 20 million probably.
> 
> Arsene said he wanted to strengthen midfield, he wants to strengthen attack too as he is interested in Zarate and he wants to strengthen defensively. A minimum of 3 players have to come in, surely. SURELY?
> 
> :side:


3 players:

1) AOC
2) Ryo
3) Jenkinson

Arsene Wenger. :side:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You don't want to be signing Zarate.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Why not?

Looks very talented but looks like an utter prick, too, which isn't the type of player Wenger goes in for.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Why not?
> 
> Looks very talented but *looks like an utter prick, too, which isn't the type of player Wenger goes in for.*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Incredibly inconsistent and lazy player. Had a decent (but not great) first season at Lazio and has done nothing since. He lives off the fact that the fans there love him for some odd reason, even though his goalscoring/assists stats are really poor. Arsenal could do a lot better.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

johncrossmirror John Cross
by PhilSchoen
#AfC boss Wenger has just denied making those 'we're not a big club if we sell Cesc and Nasri.' Er, yes you did, Arsene. I was there


i see i'm not the only one who lost his mind.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsene is on film saying those quotes, I don't see how he can deny it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He said it in a press conference. Unless there was some ninja editing by every news outlet he said it.

Zarate is loved by the fans because he shares the Ultras belief of hatred and racism of black people. Like I said, "utter prick", if he gets his head down he could be a good player.

Went from being linked to Benzema to this guy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> He said it in a press conference. Unless there was some ninja editing by every news outlet he said it.
> 
> *Zarate is loved by the fans because he shares the Ultras belief of hatred and racism of black people*. Like I said, "utter prick", if he gets his head down he could be a good player.
> 
> Went from being linked to Benzema to this guy.



I'm sure Frimpong will sort him out.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I would happily take Zarate, but apparently Lazio want 20M for him which is too much. Which is odd because they've been touting him around about, and he's not wanted by them, I think he's had a falling out with somone at the top, but they still think they can get top dollar for him.

As for the Lavezzi comment, while I do rate Lavezzi more than him, I think it's a tad unfair. Lavezzi is quicker and more creative player. But Zarate is a better shooter, and is good with deadballs.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Zarate is worth £15m at the very most and that's only based on if he actually started to play at his best consistently. The Zarate of the last season and a half wouldn't fetch more than £10m.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Are you getting last season mixed up with 09/10? He was class last season.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> Are you getting last season mixed up with 09/10? He was class last season.


Zarate was NOT class last season. 9 goals in all competitions.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> I like Van Aanholt, was brilliant for us (though it was 2 seasons ago). Shame he hasn't progressed since then. Good against us in the cup as well, couldn't prevent the defeat though


Oh yeah, I forgot he was on loan to you a few years ago. I'm surprised someone like QPR haven't come in yet, as he has all the tools to be a really good offensive fullback.

And yes, we couldn't stop the force of SHOLA in the last minute


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Is this MMN looking at statistics?

I'm sure he doesn't want the repeat of THAT Cissokho moment, ironically dealt out by Bananas.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Zarate was NOT class last season. 9 goals in all competitions.


did you watch him or are you talking out of your arse like you did with Cissokho?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Is this MMN looking at statistics?
> 
> I'm sure he doesn't want the repeat of THAT Cissokho moment, ironically dealt out by Bananas.


Search the entire thread. This is the first time I've ever mentioned Zarate. Infact, don't take my word for it. Go on Twitter and ask all the Serie A experts and journalists how good Zarate is. He's been poor for a while now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Search the entire thread. This is the first time I've ever mentioned Zarate. Infact, don't take my word for it. Go on Twitter and ask all the Serie A experts and journalists how good Zarate is. He's been poor for a while now.


Serie A experts you say?






LEGEND.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

brb, making contacts in italy so i can talk to them about zarate.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't expect anyone to actually research Zarate, just make their little jokes and snide comments.



> Zarate had an inconsistent 2010-11 campaign, scoring nine goals in 35 Serie A matches. The Argentine, though, is confident of returning to his best next season.
> 
> “Some people believe that last season was a negative one for me," he said. "I can only say that we didn't see the best Zarate and I wasn't satisfied with the campaign.
> 
> "I want to do better and I can still improve a lot."


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I actually said i would not be impressed with the signing of Zarate. We should and could sign better.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Who else is available? A real lack of players we can sign up front.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Adebayor


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Guiseppe Rossi


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Tevez


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nile Ranger.

Seriously, take him please.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

HESKEY!!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Tevez


Would be amazing if this happened. 

Carries the team and gains the love of Arsenal fans only to have his usual fits and leave.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Why don't Arsenal just raid Dortmund and sign Hummels, Gotze and Barrios? I'm sure they'd keep everyone happy for a while. Give them silly wages and all is great.

Then turn off Football Manager.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Tevez will sign a five year deal for Arsenal and the leave by January. I'd lol if they went back in for Adebayor.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Nile Ranger.
> 
> Seriously, take him please.


Gangster first, Football second. What a man


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Zarate was NOT class last season. 9 goals in all competitions.


Typical MMN, massaging number. He only played in one competition last season, Serie A. 9 goals was a good return for him in Serie when you consider he was playing wide for most of the season, and that he weighed in with plenty of assists.

The reason he says he was poor is because he has insanely high expectations of himself. He was actually one of Lazio's best players last season. Plenty of experts don't like him because of his personality. You are right however when you say he's inconsistent, but so are lots of players you could level that criticism at, particularly young attacking players.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

players will want assurance over the champions league before signing for arsenal


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Vader13 said:


> Why don't Arsenal just raid Dortmund and sign Hummels, Gotze and Barrios? I'm sure they'd keep everyone happy for a while. Give them silly wages and all is great.
> 
> Then turn off Football Manager.


No point when you are on a much better team and are guaranteed a spot in the CL.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Gangster first, Football second. What a man


NilePowerRanger Nile ranger 
If you got haterz.. You must be doing something right

Yep, that was today. Haterz gon' hate.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I only compared Zarate and Lavezzi because they are both Argentinian, both strikers, both fast, and both play in Italy.

To the guy that said Giuseppe Rossi, LOL Arsenal could never afford him :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal could easily afford Rossi, he is like 30 million. I don't see us paying that for him though.

Dortmund players would see Arsenal as a big step up. We are one of the biggest clubs in the world and all their players will leave in 2-3 seasons anyway. Gotze is a gonner and Kagawa will leave if any bid comes in from a big club.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

In a world where Andy Carroll costs £35 Million, Giuseppe Rossi is priceless.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal could easily afford Rossi, he is like 30 million. I don't see us paying that for him though.
> 
> Dortmund players would see Arsenal as a big step up. We are one of the biggest clubs in the world and all their players will leave in 2-3 seasons anyway. Gotze is a gonner and Kagawa will leave if any bid comes in from a big club.


i would say there is a 0% chance that Gotze would go to arsenal at the moment. If arsenal went in for him so would bigger clubs and it would be an easy choice for him


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal could easily afford Rossi, he is like 30 million. I don't see us paying that for him though.
> 
> Dortmund players would see Arsenal as a big step up. We are one of the biggest clubs in the world and all their players will leave in 2-3 seasons anyway. Gotze is a gonner and Kagawa will leave if any bid comes in from a big club.


Hopefully one of them to United.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gotze said he likes Arsenal and Barcelona.

I doubt he would go to Citeh due to him not being that type of player to go for money and sit on the bench. United seem to not want to buy a quality midfielder. Real Madrid have a ton of players in the middle, ditto Barca.

Chelsea are our main competition, and likely the only realistic one - unless Madrid desperately want him or Barca want another top drawer midfielder, his likely destination is England. If he wants to develop, we are his best option. Don't think we will sign him although don't count us out.

I feel very sorry for Dortmund. Almost like the German Arsenal in every way (apart from them having won something :side: ) but they will lose all their top players quickly. Hummels, Subotic, Gotze and Kagawa are all top talents and will be snapped up, and Sahin already has been.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Haven't heard chelsea wanting him, they probably do but you gotta think the big italian clubs also want him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, I just always seem to rule out Italian clubs in most transfers these days although Juventus did get Vidal :side:

STILL BITTER~

Oh how I wish we got 3rd, players could already be here by now. You never know, players might be waiting to sign on the dotted line if we qualify, if we don't new targets have to be acquired quickly.

Piers Morgan
You must be feeling sick @Nanas08 - Eto just sold his soul for twice as much as you. #Arsenal

Oh shit, burned.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It's official. Eto'o is now earning 60 pence per second. Well done to the man. I called this as soon as Anhzi declared interest. Eto'o's two loves are himself and money. Inter were also desperate to reduce their wage bill to comply with FFP. It was either going to be Sneijder or Eto'o.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ :lmao

Eto'o is an idiot though. Just hope the money is worth taking the racism really.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Yeah, I just always seem to rule out Italian clubs in most transfers these days although Juventus did get Vidal :side:
> 
> STILL BITTER~
> 
> Oh how I wish we got 3rd, players could already be here by now. You never know, players might be waiting to sign on the dotted line if we qualify, if we don't new targets have to be acquired quickly.
> 
> Piers Morgan
> You must be feeling sick @Nanas08 - Eto just sold his soul for twice as much as you. #Arsenal
> 
> Oh shit, burned.



Vidal is a top buy for juve.

I hate piers but lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

world cup russia 2018 is gonna rule so hard


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

World Cup 2018 will be jiz worthy. Spain, Germany and England will all have superb teams by then.

Shame it's in Russia, should never be there in the current climate in terms of racism there. Only FIFA.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Russian World Cup will rule..... hopefully England play on the plastic pitch again and get beat 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> World Cup 2018 will be jiz worthy. Spain, Germany and *England* will all have superb teams by then.
> 
> Shame it's in Russia, should never be there in the current climate in terms of racism there. Only FIFA.


Yet to be seen :side: 

Problem with England has always been great individuals. Zero teamwork. If someone can get them working as a team then they could go out and win it tbh. At least Semi's


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Italy, Brazil, Argentina will also have great teams.

I'm sure in 7 years time Argentina will finally have a system that works with Messi. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'm sure all of the powers will reload with top new talent.

Excited to see what Belgium does with their golden generation.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Italy, Brazil, *Argentina *will also have great teams.
> 
> I'm sure in 7 years time Argentina will finally have a system that works with Messi. 8*D


Argentina already has an AMAZING team, can't win anything though. :sad:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Germany is the future. They have a hell of youth system, some of the best talents today, and some great teamwork. they keep this up, they can be bigger than spain


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Argentina have the best attacking options in the world, and it's not even a contest going forward. Spain have an embarassment of riches but even they can't compete with Messi, Tevez, Aguero and Higuain.

Brazil always have the team for the future but I bet they won't win 2018. Germany will be fantastic, but they need some younger strikers coming through to compensate for the midfielders they are producing, although I'm sure in time some will pop up.

England could look a formiddable force.


Belgium will go far in 2014 or 206 Euros. Kompany, Vermaelen and Hazard are all top, top quality players, and Lukaku will be too, and I'm sure I'm missing a lot of quality players there too.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah I know but they have never been able to find a system that works.
Personally I think Messi and Aguero should be the first two strikers on the name sheet all the time.
In the Copa America Tevez was awful.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Cahill to Liverpool looks certain. Arsenal fans pull your face now.
Ive also heard that Liverpool want Anelka, couldnt be something to do with kuyt's link to Inter could it ?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Rowley urged Wenger to buy Cahill, not over yet.

A good player although got nothing on other internationals we could get. BUT, we are looking for English. Tomorrow's game couldn't come soon enough now, hoping transfers will be going through quickly after that.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Eto'o is an idiot? £350k a week bro, you're the fucking idiot.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

how did Hazard do last season, to anyone who frequently watches that league? I read an article in World Soccer that said he is very overrated, some time before last season - I'm assuming it came with some relevant points as to why as I can't remember them off the top of my head. Just wondering if he has reached some potential or whether people are relying on FM form in this case?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

As i currently see it germany are the only team that can stop spain but by 2018 alot will have changed. Brazil and argentina need to improve for 2014 from what i seen in the copa america.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Brazil aren't going to do very well at 2014. While having turf advantage, I see no good future defenders coming through their ranks, and the best players they have coming up currently have absolutely despicable agents/agencies who want ridiculous amounts of cash (Neymar's agent for example), and thats going to scare off some clubs who want to try keep their finances as balanced as possible.

Favourites for 2014 is probably Spain or Argentina. Argentina because their attacking selections, but they don't have a very good defending selection and their best keeper plays in the Dutch league. And Spain because they won last year, and only players most likely gone by then are Xavi (replaced by Fabregas) and Puyol (slightly replaced by a Barcelona youth or so). Other teams like Germany will get close, but they don't have an outstanding line of defenders to pick from and don't have the best options of strikers. Don't think England's next generation will be developed enough by then, Itallian national team has been weakening every year since 2006 and doesn't look to be on the up.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't frequently watch Ligue 1, but from whenever I have seen them he has been the most menacing player on the pitch by a distance. Most people who regularly watch Ligue 1 say he is top quality, I rarely here many criticisms of him, although I'm not an expert on him or the league.

He DID get into Ligue 1's team of the year for the past 2 years, aswell as winning their young player of the year award for 09-10 AND winning the Ligue 1 PLAYER of the year award last year.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

what will a future england team look like, off the top of my head these look the most likely to make it into the england squad, but ive probably forgotten people

----------------------------hart------------------
walker/kelly------smalling------jones---------gibbs/robinson??
----------------cleverley/mcEachran/wilshere/barkley----------
Albrighton/chamberlain--------------morrison------------sterling/sinclair
--------------------welbeck/sturridge/carroll/wickham------------------


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Cahill to Liverpool looks certain. Arsenal fans pull your face now.
> Ive also heard that Liverpool want Anelka, couldnt be something to do with kuyt's link to Inter could it ?


Good to hear that once Agger probably has his annual injury we may have Cahill to work with too. Very good news if true.



MMN said:


> Eto'o is an idiot? £350k a week bro, you're the fucking idiot.


Meh shit load of money but isn't worth the likely abuse IMO.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hart

Kelly - Smalling - Jones - Gibbs

Rodwell
Wilshere - McEachran/Morrison

AOC - Sturridge/Wickham - ??​
Just throwing names out, could be a lot different. Not sure on other top talent, although I'm confident Aneke and Afobe will be stars for England from Arsenal, but Frimpong looks like he'll be playing for Ghana, instead of England sadly. Midfield of Frimpong-Wilshere-McEachran/Morrison would be all win.


I'd react with a haterz gonna hate expression against any racism if I was on 340k a week.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Rodwell needs to step up he has been hyped for years and although has had injuries has never really put in consistant wonderkid performances.

Hart
Kelly Smalling Jones Gibbs
Wilshere Cleverley Mceachran
Morrison Welbeck Sturridge


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Get rid of AOC, put Sturridge in that position, place Carroll/Wickham in center and Welbeck on the left. Maybe swap Sturridge and Welbeck's positions around during the match if they can get some natural chemistry.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Carroll as centre forward with all that talent around him makes me feel sick. Sturridge or Wickham should be starting centrally, both natural finishers. A lot can happen in 8 years time.

Sturridge could be awesome as a center forward but would have no problem pushing him out as a wide forward as long as Wilshere and his partner were mobile in the middle for lack of proper wing play.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh shit load of money but isn't worth the likely abuse IMO.


I'd hire a Russian model as a maid to mop up my tears.

What is Germany's team going to look like for next year's European Championship and beyond? Neuer, Mertesacker, Tasci, Badstuber, Hummels, Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Khedira, Kroos, Marin, Ozil, Götze, Müller etc.

That midfield	:faint:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

just confirmed that Spurs have signed Adebayor on loan, great signing for them


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

gotze or Ozil?

I would not be able to make that decision.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> just confirmed that Spurs have signed Adebayor on loan, great signing for them


He really does hate Arsenal doesn't he?

Good back up for Crouch :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

PLAY CROUCH AS STRIKER, ADEBAYOR ON THE BENCh


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Does Adebayor want anymore hate? Tottenahm fans have abusded him for so long too :lmao

Germany's midfield?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Can't wait to see what kinda reception he gets when he facies Arsenal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> gotze or Ozil?
> 
> I would not be able to make that decision.


Play both. Both are intelligent, so one should be able to adapt on the wing, while the other takes their more natural central role. They could even mix it up during the game.

Germany are so lucky.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Absolute worst thing he could do is kiss the Tottenham badge at the Grove. Already the most hated figure I can remember who played for Arsenal.

Wilshere out for at least another 2 or 3 weeks. Good job there is an international break 

Germany's midfield is that talented they could play 3 wildly different formations.

Khedira 
Gotze - Ozil - Schweinsteiger​
:agree:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> gotze or Ozil?
> 
> I would not be able to make that decision.


Ozil is just so good it's ridiculous. Not saying Gotze isn't either. 

I'd take Ozil, just because he's a fucking gem and is inspiring to watch play. Not a single fuck is given because he plays for Madrid, easily one of my favourite players in the world today.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

he wont be making his debut for another 2 and a half weeks, as spurs are playing city this weekend, presumably a clause of the loan prevents him playing against them, and then there is an international break the week after, but 3 weeks after that is against arsenal, but its at WHL


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ozil's the better player at the moment by some way, he's got the experience in really big games too. He oozes class. Goetze will get there too though, ludicrously good prospect. German national team looks tasty for a long time to come. 

Adebayor could be really good for Tottenham, he'll score goals wherever he goes, just depends whether he gives up trying after a purple patch like he normally does.

Just seen something linking us with Marco Borriello, don't fancy that.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Absolute worst thing he could do is kiss the Tottenham badge at the Grove. Already the most hated figure I can remember who played for Arsenal.
> 
> Wilshere out for at least another 2 or 3 weeks. Good job there is an international break
> 
> Germany's midfield is that talented they could play 3 wildly different formations.
> 
> Khedira
> Gotze - Ozil - Schweinsteiger​
> :agree:


Nah Cashley and maybe Stapleton are hated more.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Forgot about Cashley :shocked: Adebayor could run him close depending on what he does against us playing for Spurs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> United make firm offer for ‘next Messi’ target – report
> Manchester United – Mario Gotze set to make a move to Old Trafford
> 
> Manchester United have contacted Borussia Dortmund with a firm offer for midfield target Mario Gotze, according to German news source Bild.
> 
> Dortmund have long insisted that Gotze is not for sale, no matter how big the fee offered, with CEO Hans-Joachim Watzke telling reporters: "All interested people are uninteresting to us. He remains at Borussia."
> But Manchester United continue to be linked to the 19-year-old, who was touted by Franz Beckenbauer as the next Lionel Messi.
> 
> United were said to be making a swoop for Wesley Sneijder, but Sir Alex Ferguson sees Gotze as a cheaper option for a midfield signing, with the Germany international demanding far lower wages than Sneijder.
> 
> And with only one week left in the transfer window, United are reportedly making an offer in the hopes of completing their squad as soon as possible.
> 
> Gotze has made 39 appearances for Borussia Dortmund since coming through the German outfit’s youth program, and has scored seven goals. The star has drawn the attention of Real Madrid as well as Manchester United.


Found that on Redcafe, don't know how reliable Bild are. I haven't seen anything of Gotze except a goal he scored against Brazil but if he's being touted ''as the next Messi'', bring him in!


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I would fucking love Gotze, but I can't see him leaving Dortmund. Not for another year or two.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The next Messi? Different players with different styles...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

its a nothing report, they are quoting a week old BILD report, which took the story from the Daily Express which had the story 2 weeks ago


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The Sun is reporting Nasri & City have agreed terms. I don't believe it as its from The Sun, but whatever.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ He's going to complete the move within 24 hours, just had his medical.


and YEAH, the deadly duo sigged. awesome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah just saw it on SSN.

We NEED a big signing tbh


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wonder what 17 year old kid Arsene has lined up to replace him.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Probably some kid from a random under 17s squad in France.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Next Messi?
LOL no one is even near his level on the slightest and probably won't be for a long time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He isnt the next messi. Next Zidane maybe. Which is great, since Germany basically has two players that could be the next zidane. Its scary how good they look.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I highly doubt many people seriously consider him 'the New Messi'. Its just standard praise to compare a young starlet to a player of extraordinary ability, and in the case of the media anyone who can kick a ball is at some point labelled 'the new (insert country's legendary footballer)' as a means of selling a story. Hell Messi was being touted as the new Maradona/best player since Ronaldinho when he was breaking through the ranks but I doubt anyone expected him to get as good as he did in such a short space of time, its just normal of society to praise promising talent to ridiculous degrees to get people talking and either sell stories/get bigger clubs sniffing around the player.

Not many people get excited when they see a 17 year old being touted as the next Kleberson.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Detective82 Red Detective
The Times: #Rennes and #Everton are refusing to negotiate despite #Arsenal’s interest in Yann M’Vila and Phil Jagielka. #TooLateAgain


meh.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

around 80 million pounds, just sitting there, mocking arsenal fans

fuck


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Tbh at this rate I see Arsenal making a quick dash for someone on deadline day.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

At the current rate for Arsenal, they'll be lucky to sign Joe Cole.

Wouldn't want M'Villa if I was an Arsenal fan. Got Alex Song and Emmanuel FRIMPONG. Phil Jagielka is also extraordinarily average.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Frimpong seems like he is going to be such a cunt of a player over his career.
With being sent off in his first start, and his many many Twitter comments :lmao
He looks and acts like Ballotelli


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> around 80 million pounds, just sitting there, mocking arsenal fans
> 
> fuck


And I thought our £35 million was bad.



> #nufc Nolan on Barton:"He's probably looking for an escape the way he's been treated.He knows I'm here,he knows Sam and what we're about."


Where to even start with this...


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It was Beckenbauer himself who made the Messi comparison. But he didn't actually say Götze is as good as Messi. He said they have the same attributes and are pure, instictive footballers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Frimpong seems like he is going to be such a cunt of a player over his career.
> With being sent off in his first start, and his many many Twitter comments :lmao
> *He looks and acts like Ballotelli*


ridiculous exaggeration.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

They're both black and have mohawks. TWINS!


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Well they act alike :no:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i do not think so.

frimpong is just talk. balotelli actually physically acts like an idiot.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

They could possibly be connected by genes. Both have Ghanian roots. Couple of months from now, Frimpong will be going down the path of throwing darts at youth players, and giving some of his wages to bums.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Tbh at this rate I see Arsenal making a quick dash for someone on deadline day.


ROBINHO


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Saw a post or two a couple pages back complaining about the offer Chelsea made for Alvaro Pereira, as we already have Ashley Cole and Ryan Bertrand.

Just wanted to let those complainers know that this would be a smart signing, as he's a wingback who also enjoys playing as a winger. Which is something we need. AVB is using his head on this one.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You know, ive watched Chelsea for so long, i forgot what a winger is

Seriously, im blanking here


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Well, if you asked anyone these days, they'd tell you that their wingers forgot how to play the wing. Because that's the popular joke and everything. 

I remember one of those wingers scoring in the last game and leading us in goals last season, with the other winger close behind in goals total. Strange.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i just remembered real got coentrao.

fuck real.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> Well, if you asked anyone these days, they'd tell you that their wingers forgot how to play the wing. Because that's the popular joke and everything.
> 
> I remember one of those wingers scoring in the last game and leading us in goals last season, with the other winger close behind in goals total. Strange.


Look, im not complaining about Malouda. He scores surprisingly often for us.

I dont know i just feel we lack proper wingers. i mean who do we have on the right? Anelka?

We've never been that much of a wing club (except for Cole who is magnificent), espcially lately. More of strong striker and CAM heavy thing.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Anelka? Same guy who scored last game, right? Nah, that can't be it.

Last year and many times before, it was Kalou who dug us out time and time again and got absolutely no credit for it. Usual business for him.

People seem to think Torres can't play the wing, even though he's got speed and loves to cut into the box from that angle. People have also convinced themselves that Drogba can't do it, either, even though he can attack and pass from just about any angle on the field.

People, well, also thought that Sturridge was a striker and only that (and tried to use that to fuel transfer rumours), even though AVB made a point of making him threatening from the wing in preseason.

Don't even get me started on Mata.

Essentially, I'm saying we'll be covered. It's our chemistry that's suffering right now. There have been some brilliant pass-and-moves that haven't happened, because they're either unconnected by passes or uncoordinated with the moves. We need some better chemistry and better vision, definitely. There's just a click that isn't there. People love to bash the team we have even though they're proven. I haven't often come across more narrow-minded perceptions of a 4-3-3 than I have on this board.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We've been on the rocks since last year. Back then we massacred West Brom 6-0. There is no way we got so bad in such a short time. Thats why people are worried. We were on the edge. Even if Alex hadnt blown it, we were still in trouble too often and despite 27 attempts on goal, we just barely survived. With the amount of talent we have, we SHOULD be doing far better. Even in the second half of the last season during our comeback, something felt off. We arent as invincible as we once were.

And the problem is, city and united are seriously starting to link up and fast. Dzeko is in form, Aguero is a monster, Silva is a genius. and united is united, and stronger than before.

You said it too. Something is missing. Our own David Silva or Mario Gotze. and the problem with 4-3-3 is we didnt score till AVB went and pulled a 180 and played a 4-4-2.

Maybe mata will help solve the problem, as will the return of Luiz, sturridge and the debut of Josh. But with Modric too, we may just have the edge to be invincible once again.

You are right too, our strikers have tremendous versatility, But you just feel in the match that the passes arent connecting as they should.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, that's the problem, lack of connection.

Just look at United's squad as an example. Quite a few guys who you probably wouldn't immediately put your money on until you see the chemistry they have.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

So then what are you proposing?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Cahill to Liverpool looks certain. Arsenal fans pull your face now.
> Ive also heard that Liverpool want Anelka, couldnt be something to do with kuyt's link to Inter could it ?


Kuyt to Inter link is apparently the one from when Rafa took over in Italy. Some Dutch guy reposted the story, and it spread from there.



Evo said:


> Saw a post or two a couple pages back complaining about the offer Chelsea made for Alvaro Pereira, as we already have Ashley Cole and Ryan Bertrand.
> 
> Just wanted to let those complainers know that this would be a smart signing, as he's a wingback who also enjoys playing as a winger. Which is something we need. AVB is using his head on this one.


Left winger. You've just signed Mata, another left winger. Your next best winger is Malouda, also a left winger. You have more than enough quality on the left. You've also got Le Sulk, Sturridge and Kalou for the right.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Whyd we start Alex in our last game over Ivanovic anyways?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'm not sure, but I don't think it'll be happening again. It wasn't like Terry was great for you guys either though. While Alex's mistake led to the first goal, both of them were at fault for their lack of awareness in what should have been West Brom's second when Long fucked up the pass.

How long until Luiz is back? I get the feeling he'll be the preferred option with Terry under AVB.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Luiz is a must for AVB's system, since he needs a centre back who can bring the ball out of defence. Alex tried to do it against West Brom and got mugged by Shane Long.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

KOPWATCH Kopwatch
Nacional's vice-president Hector Olmes said: "The offer is very good. Coates will surely go to Liverpool." #lfc #football

Maybe we won't be in for Cahill. Then again, it was expected that we'd buy someone before The Big Greek was sent off, so I guess both could be possible, even if unlikely.

Apparently Arsenal was the only big club scouting Coates before the Copa too.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

City were in for Coates a while back too but got that Savic guy instead, looks like we're going to get him though.

BULK, have you heard the BELLAMY rumours?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, not quite sure on them. Another forward with pace to be brought on late in games would be nice, but Bellamy is a cock, fairly old by football standards + on high wages. Would take him on a free and with reduced wages, I guess.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Benayoun is making an announcment on his future today, with it widely expected that he'll leave Chelsea. Wouldn't mind if we brought him back.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

benayoun to spurs with 30 million for modric plz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

we'll take coates


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> we'll take coates


Apparently City won't make another signing after Nasri. Coates is expected to sign for LFC in the next 48 hours after talking to Suarez about the move.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i didnt say when or from who.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> i didnt say when or from who.


You are an enigma.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Pfft, we wouldn't sell to you. Unlike Arsenal, we're a top four rival.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

City to buy Suarez for £80m in January.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

wilson + sterling + suarez + coates for 35 mil. we miiigghhtt throw in bellamy.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Then Mancini will bench them just for the lulz.

My Dad is a Leeds fan, but for some reason he gets a massive kick out of City spending loads of money and pissing people off. He found it hilarious when City basically paid themselves £400m for the Etihad Stadium. He was saying "you think it's bad now, just wait till they pay themselves £600m to sponsor the cornerflags. Nobody else will have a chance!"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

none would be good enough to start


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

As long as you guys don't take Martin 'The Man' Kelly, then I'll be happy.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

THE BEAST KELLY.

Wouldn't want Benayoun back now. He had his peak-time with us and hasn't been the same. Coates or Cahill hmm. Gotta say I haven't seen much of Coates, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

DEM TITZ.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

u jelly bro

coz they are


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

"Since the beginning, I have said that I will remain .One is never sure but I would say yes, I will be here next season," Hazard said.



we'll see about that.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mike, he doesn't want to go to Arshavin and Wenger's kindergarden of horrors. you have no money bro. scratch that, you have no money going into your transfer/wages. trololol.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

no money into transfers for players over the age of 17. that's the problem.



L'Equipe: Arsenal have made an improved €25 million bid for Rennes holding midfielder Yann M'Vila.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Desecrated said:


> At the current rate for Arsenal, they'll be lucky to sign Joe Cole.
> 
> Wouldn't want M'Villa if I was an Arsenal fan. Got Alex Song and Emmanuel FRIMPONG. Phil Jagielka is also extraordinarily average.


 M'Vila is a class player. 21 and a full international already i would happily take him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

As class as M'Vila is, you already have Frimpong and Song is his position. Why not spend that much money on a more creative midfielder seeing as you've just sold Nasri and Cesc.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger admits the constant transfer speculation surrounding Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri throughout the summer was "draining" and expresses relief that the saga now appears to be at an end.
> 
> The Gunners lost captain Fabregas to Barcelona in a £35m deal last week, while Nasri appears to be on his way to Manchester City after the two clubs agreed a fee for the French midfielder.
> 
> Arsenal face Udinese in the second leg of their Champions League qualifier on Wednesday.












http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14635992.stm





> *Silly season alert: VCF linked with Gönul, Albiol, Ogbonna, Ruiz*
> 
> With money to spend after the transfer of star player Juan Mata to Chelsea, Valencia is actively looking for help in defense, and has been linked with multiple players over the last couple of days.
> 
> Perhaps the most surprising link is with Fenerbahçe right back Gökhan Gönul. Reports in the Turkish media suggest that Valencia has offered €5 million for the Turkish international. Gönul is 26-years-old and has 24 caps for Turkey.
> 
> VCF also needs help in central defense, and there's been lots of talk in both the Valencian and Madrid media that former Valencia and current Real Madrid defender Raúl Albiol could make a return to his hometown club. The problem with this transfer is the money involved. Valencia don't want to offer more than €10 million for Albiol, though his wages are a bigger problem, coming in at a staggering €4.5 million (gross) per season. At the moment, Valencia's highest paid player is Roberto Soldado, who makes €2.6 million (gross) per season.


http://loco4losche.com/blogweb/inde...inked-with-Goenul,-Albiol,-Ogbonna,-Ruiz.html

Sources: http://www.superdeporte.es/valencia/2011/08/23/colocan-gokhan-gonul-valencia-cf/136800.html http://valenciacf.lasprovincias.es/noticias/2011-08-23/braulio-fija-turco-gonul-20110823.html http://fichajesyrumores.lasprovincias.es/2011/08/23/el-valencia-se-lanza-por-victor-ruiz/

I can see Albiol coming back as he loves Valencia, he even had trouble doing the traditional "kissing the badge" spot at his Madrid unveiling.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> As class as M'Vila is, you already have Frimpong and Song is his position. Why not spend that much money on a more creative midfielder seeing as you've just sold Nasri and Cesc.


Because M'Vila is better than both. We can easily buy a few players with the transfer budget we have.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> Because M'Vila is better than both. We can easily buy a few players with the transfer budget we have.


You can in theory, but then you have to remember that Wenger is your manager.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Albiol is such a classy player, can't believe he doesn't play that often at Real. Underrated by alot.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™ said:


> Albiol is such a classy player, can't believe he doesn't play that often at Real. Underrated by alot.


They have too much cover for almost every position at Madrid, quite a few players at the Bernabeu are getting less playing time than their talent warrants.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Not sure why Arsenal are making serious bids for M'Villa just now. That means they've seen their defensive mid position as something that needs strengthening for awhile now, because they haven't lost anyone there. Surely they should have been targeting him early in the window, rather than AOC. They need creative players now more than they need a DM.


----------



## Nas

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Albiol isn't good, people. The amount of mistakes he made while he was at Valencia was staggering. Poor player that I do not want back.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

LOL. M'Vila would be an absolute beast for Arsenal and would love him here. He would actually bring some venom and force into the midfield, which we lacked DESPERATELY last year. Yes, we don't have as much creativity without Cesc, but M'Vila can keep our midfield versatile enough so it isn't flat, which allows Ramsey and Wilshere to shine. I would be delighted with him and another creaive midfielder. We could play 2 holding players which would mean all of our player don't have to track back a lot, which allows them to keep fresh and press up the pitch and let their attacking skills shine.

Nasri wouldn't help us with vision at all, he is very good when it comes to the edge of the box and play 1-2s to break in which is VERY helpful, but his contribution is small if our midfield is always going to be that flat.

Wenger and Redknapp saying Mata's move was more financially than ambition.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> LOL. M'Vila would be an absolute beast for Arsenal and would love him here. He would actually bring some venom and force into the midfield, which we lacked DESPERATELY last year. Yes, we don't have as much creativity without Cesc, but M'Vila can keep our midfield versatile enough so it isn't flat, which allows Ramsey and Wilshere to shine. I would be delighted with him and another creaive midfielder. We could play 2 holding players which would mean all of our player don't have to track back a lot, which allows them to keep fresh and press up the pitch and let their attacking skills shine.
> 
> Nasri wouldn't help us with vision at all, he is very good when it comes to the edge of the box and play 1-2s to break in which is VERY helpful, but his contribution is small if our midfield is always going to be that flat.


Surely Arsene should have wrapped this M'Villa stuff up long ago though. Nothing has changed with your DM situation, other than a few short-term situations. It seems like an odd piece of business to be conducting now, especially considering you've had funds.

Can't see where you guys will get a creative mid from at this stage either. Hazard has looked like staying all summer, and Gotze seems very keen to stay in his hometown for now. Maybe you'll need to make a mega bid of 50 mil for the Aquaman. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I know, we should still bid for Hazard and see what comes of it I think. He was in for Mata and he is very interested in Hazard, so someone will be coming in surely.

Not sure of other possibilities though.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Marvin Martin is the creative midfielder we are looking at.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Isn't he staying at Sochaux? Been linked with him a lot.


Just reading an Independent article saying Coates is fantastic. Apparently half the price of Jones for twice the player 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Just read the same article, which was posted on the LFC site. He better not flop now. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> Saw a post or two a couple pages back complaining about the offer Chelsea made for Alvaro Pereira, as we already have Ashley Cole and Ryan Bertrand.
> 
> Just wanted to let those complainers know that this would be a smart signing, as he's a wingback who also enjoys playing as a winger. Which is something we need. AVB is using his head on this one.


We have Malouda on the left as well. Unless we're going to play Mata in the middle (which would then kill our persuit of Modric) then it is a pointless signin, that stop the progression on one of our young promising left backs.



Evo said:


> Anelka? Same guy who scored last game, right? Nah, that can't be it.


The same Anelka that did not score for 6 months prior? But it's ok, he has scored now so let's forget the past, yeah?



Evo said:


> Last year and many times before, it was Kalou who dug us out time and time again and got absolutely no credit for it. Usual business for him.


Yes, coming off the bench to do it. Which is what his role should be. Definitely not a starter.



Evo said:


> People seem to think Torres can't play the wing, even though he's got speed and loves to cut into the box from that angle. People have also convinced themselves that Drogba can't do it, either, even though he can attack and pass from just about any angle on the field.


Don't be silly. Torres is not a winger. We spent £50m on him to score goals, not to play him out of position. A winger isn't just about attacking, a lot of it has to do with the defensive side of the game and you have to have a high concentration level.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

That's a positive then, he was obviously fantastic in the Copa America, a blind man could tell you that, I just hope these articles are based on watching him more regularly. He can get forward and is quite comfortable on the ball, but does have a nasty hoofing habit. But he's young and can be tempted away from it. Carra...not so much. Ready made replacement there, I feel. 

Marvin Martin is brilliant, don't know if he really wants to go anywhere but he'd probably relish a move to a big club, it's worth a shot. But if you want a creative midfielder, how about Joe Cole? He's VERY creative 8*D, finds all kinds of ways to lose the ball. Please take him...please.

And as someone who's seen Rafa Benitez shift Torres out to the right, I can safely say he's fucking gash there. He can drift onto the wings, like any good striker, he puts himself all over the field, doesn't mean he can play that position. Wayne Rooney gets stuck in in midfield for United, doesn't mean he'd be a good central midfielder. Suarez luckily can just naturally play on the wing which is an advantage he has over Torres.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

still not understanding why Evo has such a hard on for Kalou. He's not great.

don't know much about Coates. if he's half as good as i've heard lately then he'll be a beast :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

edit - made a mistake


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I remember reading a rumour that Liverpool were going to pay his wages if someone was willing to loan him :lmao How the mighty have fallen.

Never seen enough of Martin, only 22 and is French so would fit Wenger's mould.

Pay 50 million for Torres, play him on the wing?????? I'm all for a versatile front 3 but that just doesn't fit for Chelsea. 

I keep hearing about Kalou saving the team all the time. All I remember of him is coming on and scoring 1 or 2 when you are 4-0 up already. Horrific on the weekend and you're fucked if you start him against a better team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Just reading an Independent article saying Coates is fantastic. Apparently half the price of Jones for twice the player 8*D



:lmao :lmao just seen that, some talksport and independent journalist said it, if he is twice the player of jones he must be the best defender in the world


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

nah 22 is too old


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao :lmao just seen that, some talksport and independent journalist said it, if he is twice the player of jones he must be the best defender in the world


yeah, and? :side:


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Reason I wanna get rid of Cole is those fucking wages, definitely don't wanna loan him out and still be paying them D: He does sometimes look like he's trying, but he's always out of breath and the little bits of magic are gone. The amount he smokes doesn't help, had a cigarette with him in Liverpool, nice enough guy but he's the sort of player I want rid of, along with Poulsen. Get the feeling Aquilani is on his way too, great player but it just never worked out for him here. If he's sold I imagine that will stop these horrible Meireles rumors, we'd be mental not to keep Meireles and improve his contract drastically.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Obvious hyperbole, twice as good as Jones must mean you are special. Jones has PL experience and looks in place with a United starting XI.

31 - Chelsea have not lost any PL game where Salomon Kalou has scored, the 3rd highest tally after Vassell (46) & Fabregas (32). Lucky.

COME OFF THE BENCH WHEN WINNING, THEN SCORE.



196 – Samuel Eto'o has actually scored more goals in top flight football than Anzhi in all their five Russian PL seasons combined (147). Gap.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


> yeah, and? :side:


just looked on RAWK, and one of them actually said that his transfer is like a "real fuck off in the face of Ferguson' :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Coates' dad supposedly meeting with DC. Make it happen, then bring in Gary Cahill too. :side:



Rush said:


> still not understanding why Evo has such a hard on for Kalou. He's not great.
> 
> don't know much about Coates. if he's half as good as i've heard lately then he'll be a beast :side:


Neither. He's a winegr who isn't a great passer, can't cross, and isn't really dangerous around the edges of the box. He's like a poacher who got lost out on the wing.



Stringer said:


> I remember reading a rumour that Liverpool were going to pay his wages if someone was willing to loan him :lmao How the mighty have fallen.
> 
> Never seen enough of Martin, only 22 and is French so would fit Wenger's mould.
> 
> Pay 50 million for Torres, play him on the wing?????? I'm all for a versatile front 3 but that just doesn't fit for Chelsea.
> 
> I keep hearing about Kalou saving the team all the time. All I remember of him is coming on and scoring 1 or 2 when you are 4-0 up already. Horrific on the weekend and you're fucked if you start him against a better team.


He scored a couple of poacher's efforts after coming on as a sub last season. Definitely doesn't make him starting material, especially out on a wing. He was hilarious on the weekend too. Gave the ball up a few times and blasted it into the crowd once. Solid thirty minutes.



united_07 said:


> just looked on RAWK, and one of them actually said that his transfer is like a "real fuck off in the face of Ferguson' :lmao


Everyone except for one person on the Everton board claimed Enrique was awful and one of the worst signings anyone made of the summer. Because they're buying better players. 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Christian Eriksen is a midfielder that I thought Arsenal would be looking at. Been at Ajax since a young age, which is great since they always produce intelligent players with great technique and vision. Plus he's pretty two-footed and can play in the middle and out wide.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao at anything everton fans have to say


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Coates' dad supposedly meeting with DC. Make it happen, then bring in Gary Cahill too.



Absolutely love a bit of Gary Cahill, don't you? :lmao I don't think we need both, Coates could well turn out to be the better player, if his Copa America form becomes how he plays consistently, and his price is ridiculously low, while Cahill's will be ridiculously high. Not that I don't like Cahill, just think Coates, Agger, Carra, Skrtel, Kelly will be enough options for CB. I'd like our last few pennies to go on a back up striker once we get the CB situation sorted. Will have been a good summer. 

Eriksen's a good shout, looks a player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Eriksen seems loyal to Ajax, a good prospect but Gotze will be way out ahead of him by next summer. Holland isn't the best place to play and develop.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Wenger and Redknapp saying Mata's move was more financially than ambition.


Even if you take the money out of the equation, how can Arsenal or Tottenham appeal more than Chelsea? Especially this summer.



Stringer said:


> I keep hearing about Kalou saving the team all the time. All I remember of him is coming on and scoring 1 or 2 when you are 4-0 up already. Horrific on the weekend and you're fucked if you start him against a better team.


In his defence, he has come off the bench to score quite a few winners or equalisers in his time here. So he is a good impact sub. But as a starter... Not cut for it in a side like Chelsea.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Götze is a phenomenal player already and will only get better and better. People go on about Mesut Özil but I think Mario could become better than him over the next few years.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Obvious hyperbole, twice as good as Jones must mean you are special. Jones has PL experience and looks in place with a United starting XI.
> 
> 31 - Chelsea have not lost any PL game where Salomon Kalou has scored, the 3rd highest tally after Vassell (46) & Fabregas (32). Lucky.
> 
> COME OFF THE BENCH WHEN WINNING, THEN SCORE.
> 
> 
> 
> *196 – Samuel Eto'o has actually scored more goals in top flight football than Anzhi in all their five Russian PL seasons combined (147). Gap.*
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao brilliant. No wonder they offered him so much freaking money.

As for Kalou, I reckon he is something that you guys should hold onto. He's not the best player in the world but has got you outta wholes time after time. Without him you may have lost or drawn a few games last year and hinders your position in the league.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Absolutely love a bit of Gary Cahill, don't you? :lmao I don't think we need both, Coates could well turn out to be the better player, if his Copa America form becomes how he plays consistently, and his price is ridiculously low, while Cahill's will be ridiculously high. Not that I don't like Cahill, just think Coates, Agger, Carra, Skrtel, Kelly will be enough options for CB. I'd like our last few pennies to go on a back up striker once we get the CB situation sorted. Will have been a good summer.
> 
> Eriksen's a good shout, looks a player.


It'd be a BEAST of a summer if we could ship out Cole, Degen and Poulsen (and N'Gog)


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ugh, I'd forgotten all about Degen, could have sworn he'd just fallen off the face of the earth. It feels like he's been here about 12 years and hasn't played for 11.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ngog not moving to Bolton anymore?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Ugh, I'd forgotten all about Degen, could have sworn he'd just fallen off the face of the earth. It feels like he's been here about 12 years and hasn't played for 11.


He's still there. getting paid for nothing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Eto'o:

The Guardian quoted the 30-year-old as saying, "I have many offers and I now have a month to think about what I have to do. At 30, the next contract will be my last big one and so I have to decide if I want stay at Inter or not. *If it is about 200 or 300 thousand that will not make a difference to me.* Playing in England is an idea I have had in my head for some time and *now what matters to me is finding a good team.*" 






Gotze is probably the brightest prospect in Europe. Neymar is more talented but his work ethic and agent will drag him down a lot, Gotze has his head screwed on right.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

eto'o to man city


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He could of come Stoke for £40 000 a week if he wanted..


----------



## BDFW

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

*BREAKING NEWS* - Andy Carrolls car has been spotted at Manchester City


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

eto'o would interrupt the stoke masterclass


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Coates to be the new Sami Hyypiä. 

always miss sami


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> Coates to be the new Sami Hyypiä.
> 
> always miss sami


That's BIG SAMI to you, son.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Absolutely love a bit of Gary Cahill, don't you? :lmao I don't think we need both, Coates could well turn out to be the better player, if his Copa America form becomes how he plays consistently, and his price is ridiculously low, while Cahill's will be ridiculously high. Not that I don't like Cahill, just think Coates, Agger, Carra, Skrtel, Kelly will be enough options for CB. I'd like our last few pennies to go on a back up striker once we get the CB situation sorted. Will have been a good summer.
> 
> Eriksen's a good shout, looks a player.


You know it. Would take Cahill over anyone we currently have, minus a fit Agger, but who knows how long that will last? Strong in the air, quick enough, a good leader in defence at Bolton, good on the ball, and can provide a threat up front from the deadball situations. Would love him at the club, though I agree it's unlikely we'll get him with Coates likely to come in.

I didn't see any of the Copa, so I'm taking people's words on Coates. Would you have him ahead of either of Agger or Carra?



King Kenny said:


> It'd be a BEAST of a summer if we could ship out Cole, Degen and Poulsen (and N'Gog)


QPR supposedly wanted Degen last week. I think I even read Warnock basically confirming they were after him, but I haven't seen anything on it since. Really wish they'd take him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

2 for 1 - buy cole get degen free


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

- Newcastle have refused to meet FC Twente's £7million asking price for left-back Erik Peters.

Well that's funny, get his club and the spelling of his name wrong. Amazing journalism (Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Pacheco supposedly on his way to Atletico, who will loan him right out to Rayo. 

Meant to comment on this before, but Eriksen is actually a great shout for Arsenal. He said he turned down City because he thought not playing would hinder his development, so sure going to Arsenal where he would get quite a bit of playing time would be more attractive to him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Barton set for QPR talks
Newcastle midfielder given permission to open talks with Hoops

"Sky Sports sources understand that Newcastle midfielder Joey Barton has been given permission to open talks with QPR.

Barton's future at St James' Park is uncertain after he was recently placed on the transfer list and told he could leave on a free transfer following his outspoken remarks about the club on social networking sites.

This alerted a host of suitors but the midfielder has subsequently played for the Magpies in their undefeated start to the campaign.

But QPR, boosted by new owner Tony Fernandes taking over at Loftus Road, are keen to strengthen before the transfer window closes and have set their sights on Barton.

The player is now set to hold discussions with the newly-promoted Premier League club over a possible move."

But.....my rep spree


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Great signing for QPR if it goes through tbh.

Now I know what I can rep you with next 8*D


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You know it. Would take Cahill over anyone we currently have, minus a fit Agger, but who knows how long that will last? Strong in the air, quick enough, a good leader in defence at Bolton, good on the ball, and can provide a threat up front from the deadball situations. Would love him at the club, though I agree it's unlikely we'll get him with Coates likely to come in.
> 
> I didn't see any of the Copa, so I'm taking people's words on Coates. Would you have him ahead of either of Agger or Carra?


Can't say as though I blame you. I do struggle to see us splashing out big time on a centre back though, well _now_ anyway, I think eventually we might have to, cos CB has been an average kinda position for a few seasons now, but I think Kenny will think that Coates on a cheap deal will sort it out until Carra retires. Hopefully he'll get to start and strike up a partnership with Agger. On his Copa form, I'd have him over Carra but not over Agger cos Agger offers something that most CB's don't, genuinley world class if he could just stay fit. With Agger's injury record though, you could end up seeing Carra and Coates partnered up, the ball would be being hoofed so much, combined with the long balls up to Carroll, we could end up looking like Bolton 

Carra's undisputed first choice right now, but I'd hope Coates is being bought in to replace him. He's young, but more than good enough to be a starter straight away. Not sure what Kenny will have has his first choice partnership, you don't really wanna be rotating your CB'S, but then again, United have 2 genuinley class pairings back there, who are very interchangable. Who knows.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Barton set for QPR talks
> Newcastle midfielder given permission to open talks with Hoops
> 
> "Sky Sports sources understand that Newcastle midfielder Joey Barton has been given permission to open talks with QPR.
> 
> Barton's future at St James' Park is uncertain after he was recently placed on the transfer list and told he could leave on a free transfer following his outspoken remarks about the club on social networking sites.
> 
> This alerted a host of suitors but the midfielder has subsequently played for the Magpies in their undefeated start to the campaign.
> 
> But QPR, boosted by new owner Tony Fernandes taking over at Loftus Road, are keen to strengthen before the transfer window closes and have set their sights on Barton.
> 
> The player is now set to hold discussions with the newly-promoted Premier League club over a possible move."
> 
> But.....my rep spree


Would be a great signing for QPR. Plus, if he went there, Arsenal would have to play him twice more in the prem. 8*D



KME said:


> Can't say as though I blame you. I do struggle to see us splashing out big time on a centre back though, well _now_ anyway, I think eventually we might have to, cos CB has been an average kinda position for a few seasons now, but I think Kenny will think that Coates on a cheap deal will sort it out until Carra retires. Hopefully he'll get to start and strike up a partnership with Agger. On his Copa form, I'd have him over Carra but not over Agger cos Agger offers something that most CB's don't, genuinley world class if he could just stay fit. With Agger's injury record though, you could end up seeing Carra and Coates partnered up, the ball would be being hoofed so much, combined with the long balls up to Carroll, we could end up looking like Bolton
> 
> Carra's undisputed first choice right now, but I'd hope Coates is being bought in to replace him. He's young, but more than good enough to be a starter straight away. Not sure what Kenny will have has his first choice partnership, you don't really wanna be rotating your CB'S, but then again, United have 2 genuinley class pairings back there, who are very interchangable. Who knows.


I'd like to see us keep a solid pairing, until injury strikes at least. Agger/Carra has looked good so far this season, so I wouldn't be unhappy with them being the starting pairing, even with Coates coming in. Bringing a guy who has never played in Europe in and throwing him right in the deep end might be a bit much too, so I don't mind that he's good enough to step in, but probably won't be called on right away.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Barton can do a lot better than QPR imo. He'd be better off staying at Newcastle.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ Agreed. QPR are extremely average and would be a step down, especially after he said he'd only leave for a "top club".


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Barton set for QPR talks
> Newcastle midfielder given permission to open talks with Hoops
> 
> "Sky Sports sources understand that Newcastle midfielder Joey Barton has been given permission to open talks with QPR.
> 
> Barton's future at St James' Park is uncertain after he was recently placed on the transfer list and told he could leave on a free transfer following his outspoken remarks about the club on social networking sites.
> 
> This alerted a host of suitors but the midfielder has subsequently played for the Magpies in their undefeated start to the campaign.
> 
> But QPR, boosted by new owner Tony Fernandes taking over at Loftus Road, are keen to strengthen before the transfer window closes and have set their sights on Barton.
> 
> The player is now set to hold discussions with the newly-promoted Premier League club over a possible move."
> 
> But.....my rep spree


8*D oh fuck....... we have to play him twice more now :no:



Shepard said:


> Great signing for QPR if it goes through tbh.
> 
> Now I know what I can rep you with next 8*D


8*D i'm thinking the same



MMN said:


> Barton can do a lot better than QPR imo. He'd be better off staying at Newcastle.


In My Opinion he could....but QPR could offer him MONEY and.......LONDON.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

And probably a very long contract (i.e 5 years). That swayed his mate Nolan so I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, no doubt about it. Its fine Magsimus, you can give him a whole-hearted reception at Loftus Road on the 12th 8*D. 

While i barrage his Twitter saying "Put FTM (Fuck The Mags) on your feed, it'll get you to leave quicker". < IF that happens to be the reason....you know who to blame 8*D


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Eriksen seems loyal to Ajax, a good prospect but Gotze will be way out ahead of him by next summer. *Holland isn't the best place to play and develop*.


*looks at FIFA ranking -> Holland first of the world*

lolwut?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't mind Stringer, the Arsenal blogs must have said that and he takes it as fact.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jethro said:


> *looks at FIFA ranking -> Holland first of the world*
> 
> lolwut?


The FIFA Rankings are so worthless :lmao
Lets face it we all know Spain are the best team in the world currently.

And I know a lot of you are English, but nationalism aside, do you really believe that England are the 4th best team in the world? :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Yeah, no doubt about it. Its fine Magsimus, you can give him a whole-hearted reception at Loftus Road on the 12th 8*D.
> 
> While i barrage his Twitter saying "Put FTM (Fuck The Mags) on your feed, it'll get you to leave quicker". < IF that happens to be the reason....you know who to blame 8*D


Wouldn't hurl abuse unless he put something stupid on twitter (which is likely).

Doesn't need to upset us, he's already got a way out.










In fact it's not even sell, more give away for free fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

ajax have one of the best youth development facilities in the world. ericksen isnt being hindered there at all.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Well of course he needs to sell Barton, with him off the wage bill he can afford to do this more










We can't deny this great man his pints. Joey's a necessary sacrifice


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> The FIFA Rankings are so worthless :lmao
> Lets face it we all know Spain are the best team in the world currently.
> 
> And I know a lot of you are English, but nationalism aside, do you really believe that England are the 4th best team in the world? :lmao


this.



Magsimus said:


> Wouldn't hurl abuse unless he put something stupid on twitter (which is likely).
> 
> Doesn't need to upset us, he's already got a way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact it's not even sell, more give away for free fpalm


:lmao



Kiz said:


> ajax have one of the best youth development facilities in the world. ericksen isnt being hindered there at all.


Yes, and Holland produce a lot of good players in general, but the the quality of the league is ever decreasing and it only seems good for to play regularly in a side. BUT, Eriksen could benefit greatly by having great players around him to play with - which is invaluable and makes a player realise their potential. Most Dutch players leave by their 21, as they know they can't do much else there. Just look at Gotze, he has come on a lot in 10-11 playing with top class players and is quickly improving every game seemingly. Eriksen is developing but he was very good at the start of 10-11, but doesn't seem to have come on as much as someone like Gotze.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao that gif misses out the best bit when he shakes his head at the end.

davidsedgwickNE :spoken to Barton, says he's talking to QPR as #NUFC dont want him so he has to go somewhere. He's on train with SSN's David Craig.

Will they replace him like they have so brilliantly with Carroll and Jose? :hmm:


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He's not hindered by their youth system, it's just the fact the league's a bit shite. A lot of the best young players in the world are plying their trade in the most competitive leagues, against the best players. He'll get great nurturing there, and game time, but he'd be better off once he knows the basics of the game well, to be playing in a top league, cos that's where his ability and potential indicates he belongs. Not every player who leaves Holland flops, but a lot do, maybe it's just for the best if they get developed and leave young, before they start getting too comfortable destroying teams in an easy league, ala Afonso Alves.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ that + my previous post.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Wouldn't hurl abuse unless he put something stupid on twitter (which is likely).
> 
> Doesn't need to upset us, he's already got a way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact it's not even sell, more give away for free fpalm


Mike Ashley the ultimate troll.



Shepard said:


> Well of course he needs to sell Barton, with him off the wage bill he can afford to do this more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't deny this great man his pints. Joey's a necessary sacrifice


Well, his only showing the other fans what they'll have to out up with if they ever have a night out with him.



Magsimus said:


> :lmao that gif misses out the best bit when he shakes his head at the end.
> 
> davidsedgwickNE :spoken to Barton, says he's talking to QPR as #NUFC dont want him so he has to go somewhere. He's on train with SSN's David Craig.
> 
> Will they replace him like they have so brilliantly with Carroll and Jose? :hmm:


David Craig 8*D The North-East correspondent on a train with the guy who wears a denim jacket and shades to make him indie. 

Also, if his on a train i wonder if he left from newcastle Central and saw some Newcastle fans either crying...or running after the train with pitchforks and burning crosses...... then again how can hate Barton.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not sure why Arsenal are making serious bids for M'Villa just now. That means they've seen their defensive mid position as something that needs strengthening for awhile now, because they haven't lost anyone there. Surely they should have been targeting him early in the window, rather than AOC. They need creative players now more than they need a DM.


We need everything. 

It's literally a coin toss on what you work on 1st. We have no creativity but still have no defence. Do we attempt to create goals 1st or try to concede less.

If we dont concede we can't lose. But if we cant score we cant win.

But ye AOC is the worst signing. player wise + timing wise + potential wise Arsene has ever made.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao at least I can take comfort in the fact that no matter how bad it gets, we'll always be in a better position than Sunderland. (Y)

Also, Dan Gosling will get in the team which is excellent imo. David Craig loves any potential "crisis" (lol not even close) at Newcastle.

p.s. the only people Agent Bruce is trollin' is your fanbase


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao at least I can take comfort in the fact that no matter how bad it gets, we'll always be in a better position than Sunderland. (Y)
> 
> Also, Dan Gosling will get in the team which is excellent imo. David Craig loves any potential "crisis" (lol not even close) at Newcastle.
> 
> p.s. the only people Agent Bruce is trollin' is your fanbase


At The moment young Mag, at the moment you are :side:

Isn't Gosling injured? if not then that's great, always rated him but thought wtf when he left Everton for you guys. Still his in my Sky Sports fantasy team.... i know.


P.S why do you think i put it in there 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> The FIFA Rankings are so worthless :lmao
> Lets face it we all know Spain are the best team in the world currently.
> 
> And I know a lot of you are English, but nationalism aside, do you really believe that England are the 4th best team in the world? :lmao


In all honesty the only teams below us that are better are Brazil and _maybe_ Argentina, though they both just had horrible Copa America's. Italy, France and Portugal are just terrible these days.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> At The moment young Mag, at the moment you are :side:
> 
> Isn't Gosling injured? if not then that's great, always rated him but thought wtf when he left Everton for you guys. Still his in my Sky Sports fantasy team.... i know.
> 
> 
> P.S why do you think i put it in there 8*D


And shall continue to be. (hopefully)

He's had a full pre season and ready to come in at any time. Will probably get a run out tomorrow night along with Marveaux.

Pardew has a better troll face imo, can't beat dat smile.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> And shall continue to be. (hopefully)
> 
> He's had a full pre season and ready to come in at any time. Will probably get a run out tomorrow night along with Marveaux.
> 
> *Pardew has a better troll face imo, can't beat dat smile.*


:lmao that smile is like if his a kid getting let off with something his done wrong at school.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> In all honesty the only teams below us that are better are Brazil and _maybe_ Argentina, though they both just had horrible Copa America's. Italy, France and Portugal are just terrible these days.


Uruguay have a far better team than England currently.
And I's say Argentina would beat you comfortably if the situation arose.
I'm just saying that the way the FIFA rankings are stupid the way they are calculated.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> In all honesty the only teams below us that are better are Brazil and _maybe_ Argentina, though they both just had horrible Copa America's. Italy, France and Portugal are just terrible these days.


Did you see England at the World Cup? Seriously I think people mistake Englands player ability for how good they are. They have horrible teamwork.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> And shall continue to be. (hopefully)
> 
> He's had a full pre season and ready to come in at any time. Will probably get a run out tomorrow night along with Marveaux.
> 
> Pardew has a better troll face imo, can't beat dat smile.


Jose Enrique disagrees, Kenny clearly has a superior smile


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> In all honesty the only teams below us that are better are Brazil and _maybe_ Argentina, though they both just had horrible Copa America's. Italy, France and Portugal are just terrible these days.


What???

Have you seen England in the last 40 years?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

England and France both have quality squads but are lost when they come together on the pitch.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Argentina would wipe the floor with England.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Spain
Holland
Germany
Italy
Brazil
Argentina
Uruguay
Portugal
Chile
France(i know the form has gone but still would probably win)
Croatia

^
All teams I believe are better than the current England team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Did you see England at the World Cup? Seriously I think people mistake Englands player ability for how good they are. They have horrible teamwork.


did you see italy and france? they were even more embarassing than england.

england being the 6th/7th best team in the world probably isnt a bad call. the talent is there. not as much as germany/holland/spain/brazil/argentina, but it's still there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We beat England 3-1 back in 2003 iirc. I demand a recount.

Anyway


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Spain
> Holland
> Germany
> *Italy*
> Brazil
> Argentina
> Uruguay
> *Portugal*
> *Chile*
> France(i know the form has gone but still would probably win)
> *Croatia
> *
> ^
> All teams I believe are better than the current England team.


Disagree with the bolded and I'd put us on about equal with France, the national team really isn't that poor. Not 4th best, but maybe 6th or 7th

Edit- pretty much what Kiz said


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Spain
> Holland
> Germany
> Italy
> Brazil
> Argentina
> Uruguay
> Portugal
> Chile
> France(i know the form has gone but still would probably win)
> Croatia
> England
> 
> ^
> All teams I believe are better than the current Scotland team.




How could you say such a thing about Scotland? 8*D


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Disagree with the bolded and I'd put us on about equal with France, the national team really isn't that poor. Not 4th best, but maybe 6th or 7th
> 
> Edit- pretty much what Kiz said


Chile actually have quite a strong team right now, I would put my money on them over England.

And Italy have actually had a massive turn around recently, the right players are finally getting games, ie Rossi, Montolivo, Pazzini etc.

They are actually using their young players instead of sticking by Del Piero again and again.

Croatia may be pushing it to say they are definitely better but its another team I would put my money on.

Basically England aren't greatly consistent, and really they haven't had any great challenges in a while, yet have failed to keep it consistent.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nasri is in the Ethiad Stadium to sign


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> We beat England 3-1 back in 2003 iirc. I demand a recount.


beat Uruguay as well. Maybe we should've joined the south american conference and won the Copa America. trololol 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Lucas Neill - the one defender SUAREZ can't beat.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Chile actually have quite a strong team right now, I would put my money on them over England.
> 
> And Italy have actually had a massive turn around recently, the right players are finally getting games, ie Rossi, Montolivo, Pazzini etc.
> 
> They are actually using their young players instead of sticking by Del Piero again and again.
> 
> Croatia may be pushing it to say they are definitely better but its another team I would put my money on.
> 
> Basically England aren't greatly consistent, and really they haven't had any great challenges in a while, yet have failed to keep it consistent.


Didn't we troll Croatia last time we played them.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> How could you say such a thing about Scotland? 8*D


Tbf the list would be a long longer if it was Scotland.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Lucas Neill - the one defender SUAREZ can't beat.












(denis) SUAREZ


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Tbf the list would be a long longer if it was Scotland.


I would have listed all members of Fifa if i had the time, but tbf its only JWY and his a troll, so not worth the time or hassle.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I could name about 40 countries better than Scotland.

In saying that we did beat Denmark in a friendly who are 20 places above us.
Being Scottish hurts when it comes to World Cups and Euro Championships :sad:




JakeC_91 said:


> I would have listed all members of Fifa if i had the time, but tbf its only *JWY and his a troll*, so not worth the time or hassle.


:sad:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I could name about 40 countries better than Scotland.
> 
> In saying that we did beat Denmark in a friendly who are 20 places above us.
> Being Scottish hurts when it comes to World Cups and Euro Championships :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:



Did i say troll... i meant jobber. least that means you have a use.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Did i say troll... i meant jobber. least that means you have a use.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


> Argentina would wipe the floor with England.


They would win, but I don't think they'd wipe the floor with England. They suffer fromt he same thing England has, great players (although, Argentina clearly have A LOT more talented players than England), but they don't know how to get them to play as a team.

Argentina's problem is they want to play like Barcelona. But they seem to not realise that Xavi and Iniesta are not easy to imitate.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

And i forgot to post this picture too :


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


>


8*D you must really love Brighton.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


>


KAZENGA.

Nice job, though if we lose to Scunthorpe I'll be out of here for a while.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> KAZENGA.
> 
> Nice job, though if we lose to Scunthorpe I'll be out of here for a while.


If the score...expect your CP to be RAPED or in WF terms (berried or whatever).


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> We beat England 3-1 back in 2003 iirc. I demand a recount.
> 
> Anyway


Quality.



Magsimus said:


> KAZENGA.
> 
> Nice job, though if we lose to Scunthorpe I'll be out of here for a while.


Don't worry, if you do I'll just mention it when you return 8*D

You'll probably still win though, even without Joey


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Croatia may be pushing it to say they are definitely better but its another team I would put my money on.
> 
> Basically England aren't greatly consistent, and really they haven't had any great challenges in a while, yet have failed to keep it consistent.


we had croatia in our world cup 2010 qualification, we beat them 4-1 and 5-1


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> The FIFA Rankings are so worthless :lmao
> Lets face it we all know Spain are the best team in the world currently.
> 
> And I know a lot of you are English, but nationalism aside, do you really believe that England are the 4th best team in the world? :lmao


I knew someone would come in and say the rankings are worthless. My point by saying Holland are no.1 is that every Dutch national player developed in the Dutch league. Also, for example Sneijder left _after_ 21. It shows the Dutch league is a great place to develop. Doesn't even matter if the level isn't great. History shows players develop well in Holland, not only Dutch, also foreigners like Suarez, Ibrahimovic, Romario, Ronaldo etc, due to our philosophy and training.



KME said:


> He's not hindered by their youth system, it's just the fact the league's a bit shite. A lot of the best young players in the world are plying their trade in the most competitive leagues, against the best players. He'll get great nurturing there, and game time, but he'd be better off once he knows the basics of the game well, to be playing in a top league, cos that's where his ability and potential indicates he belongs. Not every player who leaves Holland flops, but a lot do, maybe it's just for the best if they get developed and leave young, before they start getting too comfortable destroying teams in an easy league, ala Afonso Alves.


I'd say most succeed actually. Suarez has been great. Vorm has done great so far for Swansea. A young English player would be better off going on loan to Holland for a year than playing in reserve games for Chelsea or something.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lolcroatia. good team but england are better.

and MMN, Traore is fit 8*D People should have stuck with the create own trophy gunnersaurus, and there was one yesterday Kiz posted that was awesome.


More news on Jags & Cahill.

- Arsenal preparing 13.4 million pound bid for Jags.

- The source confirmed that Arsenal have finally made an enquiry for Gary Cahill: “Wenger does not want to spark a bidding war in the final few days of the transfer window for a player that is in his last year of he’s contract, so he is trying to keep this on a low.

“The reason Wenger did not go in for Cahill earlier was because of his age. Cahill is younger then Jagielka and his peak is from now and possibly for another 5 Years, whereas in Jagielka case he could possible only have another 2/3 strong seasons.”

Wenger has a lot of faith in Koscienly, Miquel and Bartley and does not want to ruin there future progression at Arsenal, Wenger believes they will become world class centre backs in the next couple of years.

The source added: “Wenger wants to gradually bring in Miquel and Bartley in the squad in the next few years, he has a lot of belief and faith in the pair and he currently sees Vermaelen and Koscienly as perfect pairing with a lot of ability and strength to push Arsenal into winning silverware.”


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Can't see Bolton selling for less than £17m.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Any word on the modric talks yet? has mata unveiled his chelsea jersey?


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Spain
> Holland
> Germany
> Italy
> Brazil
> Argentina
> Uruguay
> Portugal
> Chile
> France(i know the form has gone but still would probably win)
> Croatia
> 
> ^
> All teams I believe are better than the current England team.


Holland, yep.

Germany, obviously. They were pretty bad a couple of years ago but they've just found all this young talent out of nowhere 

Italy? Seriously? They are a terrible team and came bottom in arguably the easiest group in the World Cup.

Brazil, probably. They're very much in a re-building phase atm. Were far too defensive and restrained under Dunga.

Argentina, despite all their talent, are pretty bad. They were lucky to even qualify for the WC and then got battered by Germany and then finished behind Peru and Venezuala in the Copa America.

Uruguay are a decent side who went far in the World Cup mostly due to Forlan being one of the only players who could strike that crappy ball and cheating their way past Ghana.

Portugal are poor and not the side they were. Ronaldo doesn't score enough goals for them.

Chile? Come on.

France? :lmao

Croatia? Lmao, we trounced them twice in World Cup qualifying and they didn't even qualify.

Don't get me wrong, England are pretty terrible and I have no faith in them at the moment, but the same goes for most of those sides. We suffer due to Capello's archaic tactics, poor selection, and overly strict handling of the players.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Modric is staying, that's the last I seen on SSN anyway.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Samir Nasri has signed for Manchester City on a four-year deal.

..wow, Arsenal are screwed now.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

£24m for an overrated cunt who had a year left on his contract. Great business by Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mancini is going to have some amount of ego's on his bench.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

come to city. home of the world's most expensive bench


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We left it late, but congrats to Arsenal for pulling 24 million out of Citeh for a player who isn't worth that with 4 years left.

A great player, but 24 million is great business if it is re-invested smartly.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

They can only play 11 players at one time and the subs bench only holds 7, so there's going to be a lot of unhappy big name players there. Bet they'll have great squad morale....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> We left it late, but congrats to Arsenal for pulling 24 million out of Citeh for a player who isn't worth that with 4 years left.
> 
> A great player, but 24 million is great business *if it is re-invested smartly.*


there's 2 chances of that happening


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I wonder if Arsenal is going to make that money count. 

*waits for BIG NAME player signings*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

santa cruz, bellamy and ben mee.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Unknown French players incoming.....


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'll be surprised if Arsenal sign more than one player to be honest. Everybody is going to know Wenger is sitting on £50+ million and will demand premium fees for their players now.

Also, Adebayor is having a medial at Spurs ahead of a loan-move.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> We left it late, but congrats to Arsenal for pulling 24 million out of Citeh for a player who isn't worth that with 4 years left.
> 
> A great player, but 24 million is great business *if it is re-invested smartly.*


IF is the keyword here. Que some random 17 year old French getting signed for 6m.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


> Argentina would wipe the floor with England.


On paper, people fail to realise that they actually just don't play well, their defense is disgusting and they have like 10 attacking players who all try and do the same thing. They should be better than England but they aren't.

Their display against Germany in the world cup was far more embarrassing than Englands.

I hate England by the way, I'm Irish, but right now you have Spain, Holland, Germany and the rest. Uruguay have a better case to be ahead of them than either Brazil or Argentina, who like England can't get the best out of their talent.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The money will be used smartly, will be put to transfers for the most part, debt already being serviced in a sensible way.

I don't remember Wenger ever signing a 17 year old to replace a big player. He rarely gets signings wrong and we usually end up with the same or better player for smaller money, or someone steps up, apart from the 03/04 class. 

Clubs will request more, but not a lot as they know Wenger WON'T overspend to a ridiculous degree. If it was a club like Liverpool they would be pushed for every penny they have because they have a precedent of doing it.

Not expecting every penny to be put towards transfers, but hey, that's the board's fault, not Wenger's.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~2430847,00.html

It was only a Mata of time


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

England were robbed a goal against Germany to take the game to 2-2, and then got battered by Germany's counter attack in the second half when chasing the game at 1-2.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I was actually kinda angry about that. I mean ive been a germany nut since 2002 but I have a lampard poster hanging in my room


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> lolcroatia. good team but england are better. *England are a disgrace to international football. The british isles should be forced to become 1 average side rather than 4 shit ones*
> 
> Traore is *SHIT* 8*D People should have stuck with the create own trophy gunnersaurus, and there was one yesterday Kiz posted that was awesome.
> 
> 
> More news on Jags & Cahill.
> 
> - Arsenal preparing 13.4 million pound bid for Jags.
> 
> - The source confirmed that Arsenal have finally made an enquiry for Gary Cahill: “Wenger does not want to spark a bidding war in the final few days of the transfer window for a player that is in his last year of he’s contract, so he is trying to keep this on a low.
> 
> “The reason Wenger did not go in for Cahill earlier was because of his age. Cahill is younger then Jagielka and his peak is from now and possibly for another 5 Years, whereas in Jagielka case he could possible only have another 2/3 strong seasons.”
> 
> Wenger has a lot of faith in Koscienly, Miquel and Bartley and does not want to ruin there future progression at Arsenal, Wenger believes they will become world class centre backs in the next couple of years.
> 
> The source added: “Wenger wants to gradually bring in Miquel and Bartley in the squad in the next few years, he has a lot of belief and faith in the pair and he currently sees Vermaelen and Koscienly as perfect pairing with a lot of ability and strength to push Arsenal into winning silverware.”


shame he couldnt have used the same thoughts of his waryness of age for the last 6 years. Could have saved us lots of heartache just leaving the reserves as they are were before he took over with just local lads in it rather than waste everyoes time on kids who arent good enough.

Wouldnt mind Jags. Very scared that he thinks Miquel or Bartley could step up. Bartley was pretty shit in a rangers shirt so don't want him anywhere near our 1st team unless he shows massive improvement somewhere else. 

Wengers statement about kos and verma being able to win us silverware is almost as laughable at Wenger thinking udinese's right back is a striker.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

To the earlier discussion about the Dutch league, it is of lesser quality, dropping below the likes of Ukraine and Romania in co-efficent standings. But it is probably the greatest league in the world for a player aspiring to get into a top side. Most of the teams in the Eredivise have a very good selection of coaches and/or facillity stadia and have spent almost 3 decades strengthening it. Any player stuck in Chelsea, Man United, Liverpool's reserves should do anything they can to attract a Dutch side to loan them for 1-2 years. The only better option than the Dutch league, is a _promised_ first team spot in an English Premier league side (Wigan, QPR, Norwich etc).

As for England internationals, I'd put them on the same boat as Portugal and Uruguay.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

France pissed on England when they met at the end of last year. Huge gulf in quality. Although England were playing Jordan Henderson lol


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

England can only win it if Rooney turns up. Cole and him are the only truly world-class players. Lamps and Gerrard slightly past-prime.


----------



## Chingo Bling

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I really like this Albrighton player for Aston Villa he looks like a future star.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chingo Bling said:


> I really like this Albrighton player for Aston Villa he looks like a future star.


For sure. His crossing is very impressive for someone so young. He won't be Villan for that much longer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

did we buy anyone yet? :side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

LOL @ England being better than Argentina.




Joel said:


> They would win, but I don't think they'd wipe the floor with England. They suffer fromt he same thing England has, great players (although, Argentina clearly have A LOT more talented players than England), but they don't know how to get them to play as a team.
> 
> Argentina's problem is they want to play like Barcelona. But they seem to not realise that Xavi and Iniesta are not easy to imitate.


Argentina doesn't want to play like Barcelona. That idiot Batista wanted Argentina to play like Barcelona. It's not that we lack Xavi and Iniesta either. Yes, we don't have that midfield strength but the fact that Maradona wasn't much of a manager and following Maradona, Batista was obsessed with Barcelona; those are the two reasons we suffered over the past few years. Just because we have Messi, Tevez, Aguero, Higuian, Di Maria, etc doesn't mean we're super because we have to note that Messi and Tevez don't play well together. Such factors have influenced Argentinean football over the past many months. That's just pointing one.

It's just a matter of getting it right tactically, and giving Pastore the Riquelme role in the middle. Not that difficult.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*






Yeah they're a great side.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Gunner14 said:


> shame he couldnt have used the same thoughts of his waryness of age for the last 6 years. Could have saved us lots of heartache just leaving the reserves as they are were before he took over with just local lads in it rather than waste everyoes time on kids who arent good enough.
> 
> Wouldnt mind Jags. Very scared that he thinks Miquel or Bartley could step up. Bartley was pretty shit in a rangers shirt so don't want him anywhere near our 1st team unless he shows massive improvement somewhere else.
> 
> Wengers statement about kos and verma being able to win us silverware is almost as laughable at Wenger thinking udinese's right back is a striker.


Bartley was Ranger's best player far and away for the few times he played and all Rangers fans I know or have seen talking about him said he is class.

DAT KNOWLEDGE.


Ryo did get a loan to Feyenoord and has come back looking like he could be a star so it definitely helped him looking at it.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> Yeah they're a great side.


Research Bolivia's stadium, and the situation.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*






1. Does Patrick Vieira have an office job now?

2. Is that Gary Cook in the office at the end? I think the world would be a better place if he got gang-raped by a few horses.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> did we buy anyone yet? :side:


yeah, you just signed ronaldo, messi, tevez and a french teenager. sadly, you had to sell the emirates to pay for them


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lol vieira and DAT OFFICE JOB.

at least we don't have to watch a reporter outside the stadium anymore with fat kids doing the poznan with 4 people in the background now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> lol vieira and DAT OFFICE JOB.
> 
> *at least we don't have to watch a reporter outside the stadium anymore with fat kids doing the poznan with 4 people in the background now.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> 1. Does Patrick Vieira have an office job now?
> 
> 2. Is that Gary Cook in the office at the end? I think the world would be a better place if he got gang-raped by a few horses.


1. vieira is head of the SWAG department
2. correct, out of shot are the bags with the pound signs on them


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

'Hello Samir, I'm Nicky Clarke buttsniffing operations director.'

Corporate Triple H Vieira! 



Stringer said:


> lol vieira and DAT OFFICE JOB.
> 
> at least we don't have to watch a reporter outside the stadium anymore with fat kids doing the poznan with 4 people in the background now.












Come on you have to admit it looks like fun.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jethro said:


> Research Bolivia's stadium, and the situation.


I assume you're talking about altitude, which still doesn't excuse losing 6-1 to Bolivia. Situation? They really needed points to qualify.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Bartley was Ranger's best player far and away for the few times he played and all Rangers fans I know or have seen talking about him said he is class.


Jelavic >>>>>>>>>> Bartley
Papac >>>>>>>>>>>> Bartley

Also Bartley is back at Rangers on loan anyway so he couldn't step up to the first team :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

PVA available for loan - Source: Twitter :side:

@PvanAanholt_ I am allowed to go on loan though.. Waiting for the right club to come...

Sign him up, Pards.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao nasri is sticking the knife in now



> Arsenal have good fans but not that passionate since they moved from Highbury to the Emirates. - Nasri


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

NASRI:

WHAT A CUNT~!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

got a point.

considering the mess of the club, there should be riots.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> Yeah they're a great side.


The sad thing isn't that Argentina is a great team based on their performance over the years. The sad part in the comparison I made is: Argentina isn't really that great; England is worse. So there you go...


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
Don't want to leave Newcastle...I've made that clear but my hands are tied.
7 minutes ago

Joey7Barton Joseph Barton
Going for a medical now, still no contract offer from NUFC...think that just about makes my mind up.
9 minutes ago

Good luck your relegation fight Joseph (Y)

Edit: Willie McKay, has said he has been "inundated" with interest from Premier League and top European clubs keen to sign Barton.

QPR, TOP EUROPEAN CLUB


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'm sure he'll like the new breed of Citeh fans who were never there before they got money.

"One positive we can take from another negative and gutless performance against celtic tonight is Kyle Bartley's performance, he had two experienced defenders next to them and showed them how to actually defend, flawless performance imo."

From a Rangers fan.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> I'm sure he'll like the new breed of Citeh fans who were never there before they got money.
> 
> "One positive we can take from another negative and gutless performance against celtic tonight is Kyle Bartley's performance, he had two experienced defenders next to them and showed them how to actually defend, flawless performance imo."
> 
> From a Rangers fan.


Rangers? Flawless?
They are lying.

From a Rangers fan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

you mean bandwagoners.

like every club that ever got money/success before?

revolutionary insight that


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

twitter grumblings that Arsenal may find out 15 minutes before kickoff that they'll be in the CL. due to turkish match fixing thingy. 

START THE TRANSFERS!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'd lol if Arsenal fans came out all hyped up and then Udinese scored within the first minute.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal in Europe because of match-fixing in Turkey....... 

nah


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Haters gonna hate....


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

19. a number for a cunt.

Lyon are through...what has happened to Yoan Gourcuff? So good with Bordeaux a couple years ago. 

If he's available, I wouldn't Arsene taking a crack at him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I thought Gourcuff would be Cesc's replacement at the end of 09-10, bitch dropped the ball now.

NA$RI. Gold.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

had a poorish season due to the expectations placed upon him. expect to pay top dollar for him, especially since he's year 1 into like a 4 year contract


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nasri's tweets

i want thanks Arsenal FC for everything this club has done for me i will always be grateful and i wish all the best to the club

And thank you Mr Wenger and all the staff you were amazing with me and i become the player i am today because of you


Good of him to show at least an ounce of respect.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

fuck him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

HATER$ GONNA HATE


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Stringer, i'm sure you'll be hearing that a lot often.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Didn't he say a year or 2 ago he would never move for money or anything like that?

Should be fun seeing Frimpong vs Nasri judging by twitter Frimpong ain't a fan of him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i would love to see arsenal and citeh meet in the CL Quarters.

smash them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


>


Should have been a Liverpool shirt 



Suq Madiq said:


> i would love to see arsenal and citeh meet in the CL Quarters.
> 
> smash them.


Aguero would make Verma look like a Sunday league pub player


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










SEXY

Can't really say Modric holding up a Chelsea shirt would be as sexy, but lets make it happen. :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I like how no-one made the effort to iron Mata's shirt before presenting it to him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> i would love to see arsenal and citeh meet in the CL Quarters.
> 
> smash them.


i bet aguero/tevez/dzeko are shaking in their boots at the quality defence of miquel and squillaci


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't blame Nasri for leaving.

But don't bs everyone and say you left because of City's style of football. That's just stupid.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> I like how no-one made the effort to iron Mata's shirt before presenting it to him.


Roman is making cutbacks.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rockhead said:


> SEXY
> 
> Can't really say Modric holding up a Chelsea shirt would be as sexy, but lets make it happen. :side:


print screened and edited myself straight from the chelsea site 8*D

There are photos of lukaku and the other guy with their shirts, but this is the main event


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Don't blame Nasri for leaving.
> 
> But don't bs everyone and say you left because of City's style of football. That's just stupid.


Buying points off other teams is a style of football too 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Lol'd so fucking hard at this. 



$amir Na$ri said:


> “Arsenal have good fans but not that passionate since they moved from Highbury to the Emirates”, he said, having never played at Highbury. “I can see that the City fans are really passionate. They’ve got tattoos with Man City and that’s what I really like”.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> i bet aguero/tevez/dzeko are shaking in their boots at the quality defence of miquel and squillaci


i didnt say who would smash who. :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ That quote is fantastic. 

Verm would bitch slap Citeh's attacking 5 without moving.



Seb said:


> I like how no-one made the effort to iron Mata's shirt before presenting it to him.


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



EGame said:


> Lol'd so fucking hard at this.


That cannot be real? yeah real passionate couldn't even sell out their first home game of the season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i wonder what nasri will say when he moves to Spain.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nasri is gonna be like Robinho at City, hoping for La Liga and ending up in Serie A.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

to be fair, city fans have by far the most idiotic tattoos

wheres that guy who got rooney to city tattooed on himself?

bravo to mata, jumping to the best league in the world. lets remember, this man was created as the biggest success of the Real Madrid youth system


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> to be fair, city fans have by far the most idiotic tattoos
> 
> wheres that guy who got rooney to city tattooed on himself?


Passionate city fans!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



EGame said:


> Lol'd so fucking hard at this.


That's a parody, surely?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Passion and stupidity are two different things.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

NOTHING this year will beat the fat kids doing the Poznan. Absolutely hilarious watching overweight kids embarass themselves.

~PASSION.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Not sure on the validity of it, but it's circling around a lot. 

But I laughed anyway.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kiz might be the only 'normal' City supporter that I've 'spoken' to this season. Even all my mates have turned into deluded morons when it comes to football.

"Why would Sneijder go to United over City, we're obviously winning the league this year and we'll definitely have the Champions League next year, if we don't win that as well."

The kind of shit I have to put up with. I thought Liverpool's mediocrity would have meant I'd have some non-deluded peace and quiet for a while but oh no, that blue moon rises. Fucking oil rich smurfs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

not sure id classify kiz as 'normal' but hes a good bloke


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

hopefully the oil sheik gets bored, and go buys some American teams in American sports.

that would be awesome.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i dont know why any city fans would care about nasri coming. i certainly dont.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Vader13 said:


> Kiz might be the only 'normal' City supporter that I've 'spoken' to this season. Even all my mates have turned into deluded morons when it comes to football.
> 
> "Why would Sneijder go to United over City, we're obviously winning the league this year and we'll definitely have the Champions League next year, if we don't win that as well."
> 
> The kind of shit I have to put up with. I thought Liverpool's mediocrity would have meant I'd have some non-deluded peace and quiet for a while but oh no, that blue moon rises. Fucking oil rich smurfs.


I am not a Man City fan by any stretch of the imagination, I'm just a neutral looking in on the Premier League and Aguero has been my favourite players for a couple of years now so I want to see him do well. 8*D

Who I want to do well depends on the players at the clubs for me being a neutral. For example Liverpool were one of my least favourites, now I enjoy watching them play.

I used to like Arsenal, now I am enjoying their plummet.

I am not a fan of any of them, I am just a fan of football and like to see players that are good at it do really well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sky Sports already confirmed that Kiz isn't normal. A deal worth about 6 mil in psychiatric help.

But nah cool dude, although "kiz still sucks" missing from the title is a bit hard to get used to.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i dont see the point of acting like we're going to walk the league/champions league. i believe that we're a chance, but right now 20 teams are a chance to win. not point acting like a wanker. i've always got low expectations of my teams, my local aussie rules team are perennial non competitors.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Id pay good money to see matches like City vs Barca or City vs Real

Love the unpredictability factor. For the last few years its been the same players and teams over and over again


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

City V Real could be a very interesting game if it occurs. Especially if Macini keeps up with the more attacking style of play.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Barton to QPR hahaha so much for some of the top prem clubs wanting him.

City would go 2 dm's vs barca and real.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'm really, REALLY intrigued by the possibility of City/Barca. Even City/Madrid, tbh.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Aguero and Tevez staring down Messi on the other side


Brilliant


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Razor King said:


> I'm really, REALLY intrigued by the possibility of City/Barca. Even City/Madrid, tbh.


I'm intrested to see city in the CL and get tested, but it doesn't have the spurs in cl intrigue for me.

I'm amazed tevez is still at city. Like city need the money just cut his price.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Razor King said:


> I'm really, REALLY intrigued by the possibility of City/Barca. Even City/Madrid, tbh.


City would get dismantled by either Real or Barca. 

I honestly don't see the huge amounts of hype around City right now. They would get overwhelmed by the team play of Barca or Real.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



EGame said:


> City would get dismantled by either Real or Barca.
> 
> I honestly don't see the huge amounts of hype around City right now. They would get overwhelmed by the team play of Barca or Real.


Hype would not be nearly as big if they didn't have aguero and had sold tevez.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Overwhelmed? Nah. Maybe beaten yes, but not overwhelmed and if Mancini is up with his defensive tactics, it's going to be a mighty task for any opposition.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Razor King said:


> Overwhelmed? Nah. Maybe beaten yes, but not overwhelmed and if Mancini is up with his defensive tactics, it's going to be a mighty task for any opposition.


Messi always finds a way in the Champions League, his form seems to really pick up(which is saying something for Messi) in the CL.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah Messi turns it on like us normal folk turn on a tap.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Razor King said:


> Overwhelmed? Nah. Maybe beaten yes, but not overwhelmed and if Mancini is up with his defensive tactics, it's going to be a mighty task for any opposition.


City were easily the most stacked team in the Europa league last year and they couldn't even win that. Not to mention United dominated them 3 weeks ago. 

They have really not shown that they are capable of beating the top teams in the Champions League at all.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao small time city

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2011/August/Samir-Nasri-scores-first-City-goal


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

City's website really do make them look like idiots. Like that "how to prove you are a City fan" guide they done for the FA Cup final.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

"After the qualification obtained in the Champions League against the Rubin Kazan (1-1), Bernard Lacombe said the situation in his fullback who is desperate to leave the OL: "Currently, Aly Cissokho we ask a lot of problems because that every day he comes to ask us to leave. That would be annoying a few days before the end of transfer window it goes. After Newcastle made an offer. But the problem is that the English club gives half of what it cost us. If it's like that, Aly will stay home, "said Councillor Jean-Michel Aulas to RMC Sport."

So we have made a bid. Surpise, surprise Ashley tries to get him on the cheap.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Now that Arsenal are in champo league they should go in for him tbh. he wouldn't even cost that much. Probably £15m at most.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao small time city
> 
> http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2011/August/Samir-Nasri-scores-first-City-goal


Vidic still looks shit in FIFA. Sort it out.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Until I looked at the number, I was wondering why Phil Jones was captain.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao small time city
> 
> http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2011/August/Samir-Nasri-scores-first-City-goal


:lmao 

City are a mammoth club, fantastic website showing their magnificent history. 8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

don't forget they had 250,000 on a hill at Blackburn and have been known to take millions on Euro Aways.

(part of a United song before anyone thinks I'm being serious here)


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> City would go 2 dm's vs barca and real.


City go with 2 DMs against Swansea. Against Barca it'd be 4.




united_07 said:


> :lmao small time city
> 
> http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2011/August/Samir-Nasri-scores-first-City-goal


Wonder what stadium that is. They're not big enough for EA to include Eastlands. 8*D


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Now that Arsenal are in champo league they should go in for him tbh. he wouldn't even cost that much. Probably £15m at most.


15M is alot for us that would make a LB our 2nd most expensive signing ever. Would be worth a few lulz.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



haribo said:


> City go with 2 DMs against Swansea. Against Barca it'd be 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what stadium that is. *They're not big enough for EA to include Eastlands.* 8*D


They are now that they've paid EA for a deal which includes ''Exclusive Man City content''.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Now that Arsenal are in champo league they should go in for him tbh. he wouldn't even cost that much. Probably £15m at most.


They'd let him leave for less than £10m imo, it's just Ashley's a cunt.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> They are now that they've paid EA for a deal which includes ''Exclusive Man City content''.


Well it still can't be Eastlands as the stadium is full :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsenal are in for Raul Albiol according to some SSN guy on twitter


----------



## just1988

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Now we've made it into the Champs League proper, Wenger better bring in 2 quality players, a CB and a mid. I'd settle for Hazard & Cahill but I wouldn't be surprised if we end up with Dann & M'Vila


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I would love M'Vila, but Dann is way too suspect. Injury prone and unproven.

We were in for Albiol last summer so no surprise there.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal can have Michael Turner....... free of charge.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

And while they are at it they can take Poulson. He's creative as they come.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Coates is expected to arrive in Liverpool on Friday.

Really, really looks like Hazard isn't coming to Arsenal. And if he is, it will cost 45-50 million to get him.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Eden Hazard himself has said hes not moving. Even if they agree fee, he won't move.

Surprisingly, QPR have gone from 'finishing 20th' to 'finishing 15th' or so, if they sign Joey Barton, and the alleged 5 players Tony Fernandes is hoping to sign to bolster the squad. Mid-table and bottom of the league will be very, very interesting to watch. All teams in each part of the table look very evenly matched. Could be one of the best seasons yet.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Coates? I'm assuming it won't be pronounced simply as ''Coats'', will it? Probably be something like ''Koa-tay-iz''.


----------



## TheeJayBee

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Just read Arsenal want Raul Albiol. If they get him 100% fit and consistently playing, give him a good kick up the arse and tell him he could be one of the best centre backs ever (pure Mourinho-style B.S.) and maybe he'll do a job. Maybe.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

COATES? Stoke Chairman....8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Coates? I'm assuming it won't be pronounced simply as ''Coats'', will it? Probably be something like ''Koa-tay-iz''.


Yeah It's something like 

Ko-Ah-Tez 

Saw it on some dudes video.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

it's never simple.

alright. 72 hours until United match. And the club made 50 million pounds (or is it euros?) today. Get to work, Arsene.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsene will spend the money to buy French youths....


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Clubs will see Arsenal coming a mile away. Loads of money and desperate for new players. They're going to get treated like City.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Not to mention the transfer deadline is in under a week. If a deal is gonna be done it has to be done quick.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsene really fucked this summer. if he sold Cesc and Nasri in early July, he could have had an easier summer. 

Now, he's in for one hell of a challenge. I hope that money that he earned from waiting longer was worth it.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

''Scott Dann? That'll be £25 million, please.''


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Fergie: Aye, Darron Gibson will be £25million Arsene

*hangs up laughing*

Gill: Holy fuck, read this, we've recieved a 25 million offer from Arsenal for Darron Gibson










Fergie: Not sure if srs


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










"Bonsoir Steve, this is err......Arsene oui oui, is it possible we could take some player named Nyron Nosworthy of you?"










"£25 million and throw in a player that's past it and its a deal".










"I give you Almunia"










"Done deal, oi Niall guess what, we've just sold Nyron Nosworthy for £25 million and got Almunia in exchange".










"Bruce, they got the better end of the bargain...you're fired"


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










"So ze Arsenal board have given me 80 million to spend on new signings. I have ze perfect guys in mind".










"But Arsene, I am 34 now, and am playing in MLS, you sure I'm the right choice?"










"Yes, yes Thierry! Now I think I might need a new winger, I know the perfect guy. Robert!"










"Sure thing Arsene, I'm not quite sure which club I play for anymore, but I'm pretty sure I used to play for you"










"Brilliant Monsieur Pires. Now with Fabregas gone and Wilshere not being French enough, I have the perfect guy for midfield. Patrick, oh Patrick, what do you think about signing with Ze Gunners?"










Havin a laugh are ya Arsene? I'm retired now and don't want to come back. No thank you. And besides, I'm learning from this guy now"










Mancini: "Patrick? If he weren't retired he would be the 5th defensive midfielder I would field in my starting 11. No question about it."










...










"Its ok. Ze Gunners now have a new striker and winger. We will win the quadruple this year".


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Youre welcome for the sig Rockhead 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

MATA

MODR... Oh wait...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

we've got a week left


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Someone if not Modric has to be coming for us. I will lose my mind if we have to rely on a flailing Lampard and Essien-less midfield this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

michael bradley needs a club. :side:

also. i hate this thread.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

you don't like this thread mike?










go suck a dick 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Not sure why Everton haven't gone in for Barton. Surely they can afford someone on a free. 

_Hughton keen on Ranger
Blues boss eyes Magpies forward, while ruling out imminent exits

Birmingham boss Chris Hughton admits he has held tentative talks regarding a move for Newcastle striker Nile Ranger.

The Blues remain in the market for fresh faces as the transfer window starts to edge towards a conclusion.

With their opening three games of the new Championship season producing just three goals, firepower is a quality they are keen to bring in.

Magpies starlet Ranger has been identified as a possible recruit, with first-team opportunities limited for the 20-year-old on Tyneside.

The youngster has, however, already turned down the chance to join Blackpool on loan and would need some convincing to step down to the second tier.
Enquiries

Hughton admits he has no idea whether Ranger would be interested in a move to St Andrews, with discussions regarding a deal at a very early stage.

He said: "It is just enquiries and finding out where he is at this particular moment, but at this stage of the season there are numerous players we could be making enquiries about."

Meanwhile, Hughton claims there is no news regarding possible departures.

Nikola Zigic and Liam Ridgewell have been linked with imminent exits of late, but their manager insists there are no deals in place.

Hughton added: "We have had lots of interest and enquiries but we are no further down the line today than last week or the week before."

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12876_7122180,00.html_

Is Birmingham gangsta enough for RANGER?

From the Nacional website:

_"Voy a volver. Es un orgullo haber podido vestir la camiseta de Nacional"
Sebastián Coates junto a Facundo Píriz en su último entrenamiento, el miércoles en el Parque
Sebastián Coates se despidió por la tarde del miércoles de sus compañeros en el Gran Parque Central. Coates viajará por la mañana del jueves rumbo a Inglaterra para cerrar su pase y tener la prueba médica. Coates tuvo su último entrenamiento en el Parque y se fue ovacionado por todos

[email protected]

Sebastián Coates tuvo su última práctica -al menos por un tiempo- con el plantel de Nacional la tarde del miércoles en el Gran Parque Central. Seba fue ovacionado y saludados por todos sus compañeros así como cada integrantes del cuerpo técnico y de funcionarios del Parque. El jugador conversó con el Departamento de Comunicaciones del Club para dejarle a toda nuestra hinchada el siguiente mensaje:

"Son muchos recuerdos. El recuerdo más grande es la primera vez que llegue al Parque Central cuando tenía 11 años. Me han pasado muchas cosas dentro de la institución y son todos recuerdos lindos".

Y además agregó: "Con la hinchada sólo tengo palabras de agradecimiento. Conmigo siempre se portaron de 10, en momentos complicados de mi carrera, siempre estuvieron apoyándome. Pero voy a volver a vestir la camiseta de Nacional y espero tener el apoyo cuando eso suceda"

Lo cierto que todos los Bolsos sabemos que a Seba le irá como se merece, tal como lo demostró en la selección uruguaya.

Una vez más el proceso tricolor de tantos años de trabajo tiene nombre y apellido: Sebastián Coates. Un chico de nuestra casa, un señor del fútbol uruguayo._

Or, with Google translating this roughly into English:

_"I will return. We are proud to have been able to wear the national jersey"
Facundo Sebastián with Píriz Coates in their last training on Wednesday in the Park
Sebastian Coates said goodbye Wednesday afternoon by their colleagues in the Grand Central Park. Coates will travel Thursday morning for England to close the pass and have the medical evidence. Coates had his last workout in the park and was cheered by all

[email protected]

Sebastian Coates had his last practice, at least for a while, with the national squad on Wednesday afternoon at the Grand Central Park. Seba was cheered and greeted by all his colleagues and each member of the coaching staff and officials of the Park. The player spoke to the Club's Communications Department to let all our fans the following message:

"Too many memories. The biggest memory is the first time you get to Central Park when he was 11. I have been through a lot within the institution and are all fond memories."

And added: "With the fans I have only words of thanks. Conmigo always behaved 10, in difficult moments of my career, they were always supporting me. But I'll wear the shirt again and I look forward to National's support when that happens "

The fact that all the bags we know that Sheba will fare as it deserves, as demonstrated in the Uruguayan.

Again the process Tri-years of work has a name: Sebastian Coates. A boy in our house, a man of Uruguayan football._

Looks like it's go.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Free yes, but it his signing on fee will be MASSIVE

Wages wont be cheap either


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

brett emerton has been signed by sydney fc

A LEAGUE


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> brett emerton has been signed by sydney fc
> 
> A LEAGUE


That'll get a few more bandwagoners to the SFS, until they lose a game and nobody turns up again.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Never cared for Emerton really. I guess this is a bit of a coup to go along with the Kewell arrival for the A-League though.



nate_h said:


> Free yes, but it his signing on fee will be MASSIVE
> 
> Wages wont be cheap either


Says a lot about the state of the club when you can't sign someone because of their signing on fee though, especially considering Barton isn't a top player.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Has Everton sold anybody yet, surely that could pay some sign on fees?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Everton have received £2.5m in transfer fees, for James Vaughan. That's it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Harry Redknapp and his protege Joe Cole at a training session in 2000, when they were both at West Ham. Photograph: John Sibley/Action Images


Harry Redknapp's attempts to strengthen his Tottenham Hotspur squad ahead of the closure of the transfer window could prompt a surprise move for the unsettled Liverpool midfielder Joe Cole.

Lassana Diarra and Emmanuel Adebayor are on the verge of completing switches to White Hart Lane but Redknapp has also expressed a desire to sign Cole. TheEngland midfielder has endured a frustrating year on Merseyside, starting only nine Premier League games last term following a free transfer from Chelsea. Liverpool omitted the 29-year-old from their squad for Wednesday night's Carling Cup tie at Exeter City and indicated a willingness to allow him to depart, even on loan, to spare their wage bill. The player is keen to return to London and although QPR may offer an alternative destination, his preference is to be reunited with Redknapp at Spurs.

Cole is willing to accept a reduction in his salary – thought to be around £80,000-a-week – to smooth his departure from Anfield but it remains to be seen whether the Spurs chairman, Daniel Levy, would share his manager's enthusiasm in pursuing the player. "I like Joe, and I am not going to say I don't want to sign him because I would be lying," said Redknapp. "I have not made any inquiries for Joe. It probably would be difficult because we tried to get him last year. It was not difficult for me but the chairman – well, he might think he didn't want to come here last year and he went to Liverpool."

Asked whether Cole would have to accept a reduction in wages to secure first-team football at Spurs, Redknapp said: "Yes, but I think he would have last time too. But we took our time making an offer and it all dragged on. In the end he probably felt he wasn't wanted enough. He is a real talent. I signed him when he was 11 [at West Ham] and he was the best young footballer I have ever seen – I have never seen anyone come near him – and I think I can get him back to where he was. I would love to work with him again."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/24/harry-redknapp-joe-cole-tottenham?CMP=twt_gu

WHEELER AND DEALER 

come on 'arry

also

Matt Hughes and Gary Jacob
Last updated August 25 2011 12:01AM

Joe Cole was handed a lifeline last night with an offer to be reunited with Harry Redknapp at Tottenham Hotspur.

Liverpool are willing to pay off the midfield player to terminate the final three years of his deal, worth £100,000 a week, only one season after he joined the club in preference to Tottenham.

“I’m not going to sit here and say I don’t want to sign Joe because I would be lying,” Redknapp, the manager, said. “It probably would be difficult for the chairman as he might think Joe didn’t want to come here last year. We took our time making an offer and Joe probably felt he wasn’t wanted enough. I can get him back to where he was.”

Redknapp has acknowledged he faces a season trying to motivate Luka Modric if the Croatia midfield player does not move to Chelsea. “He is going to sit there every week thinking he could be winning with them in the Champions League or competing with them for the title and earning £100,000 a week or more,” he said. “The chairman is not going to let him go and we’ll sit down with him in the next couple of weeks and look at his contract.”


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

JOE COLE IS A TRIFFIC LAD, A TOP, TOP PLAYER AND I'D BE LYING IF I SAID I DIDN'T WANT 'IM 'ERE AT SPURS. I DON'T KNOW IF HE'S COMING 'ERE OR NOT YOU'D 'AV TO ASK THE CHAIRMAN. AS I SAY HE'S A TRIFFIC PLAYER BUT HE'S NOT MY PLAYER, SO I CAN'T TALK ABOUT 'IM.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Everton have received £2.5m in transfer fees, for James Vaughan. That's it.





Suq Madiq said:


> michael bradley needs a club. :side:


Bradley would be a good signing for them, I'm not sure why he didn't get much of a chance on loan at Villa last season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Emerton is a decent enough player, but I don't think he offers much in the way of being a marquee signing/crowd pleaser. His best qualities are things like hard running/being good physically, and while he could be a very good player for Sydney, I don't think he'll do much in terms of bringing a crowd in. Nicky Carle is probably a bigger draw tbf.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Feel quite sorry for Everton tbh. Was watching SSN yesterday and they were talking about how teams like Us, Chelea,City & Man U have spent upwards of £200m on transfers togethers and they are LITERALLY the only team to have spent nothing.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Feel quite sorry for Everton tbh. Was watching SSN yesterday and they were talking about how teams like Us, Chelea,City & Man U have spent upwards of £200m on transfers togethers and they are LITERALLY the only team to have spent nothing.


Ermmm Stoke have spent nothing on transfers... that best fucking change soon though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

you can have cole, poulsen and degen. 8*D


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Feel quite sorry for Everton tbh. Was watching SSN yesterday and they were talking about how teams like Us, Chelea,City & Man U have spent upwards of £200m on transfers togethers and they are LITERALLY the only team to have spent nothing.


I don't get why people say things like this. I'd much rather be an Everton supporter than almost all other clubs in England. I swear it seems like most football fans have the attention span of a tick now. 'Nah we've seen him play for a couple of years and I'm bored of him, let's get in new players and sack the manager while we're at it' ect. Everton have a good set of players who they spend a lot of money on to keep them at the club. They don't really need to bring in new players, and aside from that, they can't afford to. They've got a good youth policy at the club too, and compared to most teams in England, they can play some decent football. So I don't know why some of their fans are so down at the moment. I know it must be frustrating that a team like City, who Everton have always been a far bigger team than, have been brought out and now act as another team keeping Everton from European places, but I'd much rather support a team that lives within their means and earns their success than a team which is essentially a rich mans play thing.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> JOE COLE IS A TRIFFIC LAD, A TOP, TOP PLAYER AND I'D BE LYING IF I SAID I DIDN'T WANT 'IM 'ERE AT SPURS. I DON'T KNOW IF HE'S COMING 'ERE OR NOT YOU'D 'AV TO ASK THE CHAIRMAN. AS I SAY HE'S A TRIFFIC PLAYER BUT HE'S NOT MY PLAYER, SO I CAN'T TALK ABOUT 'IM.


I literally read that with 'Arry's voice in my head. Amazing.

Joe Cole would be a decent addition though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Harry Redknapp is just trolling now :no:


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Laughing hard at Liverpool potentially having to give Joe Cole a golden handshake worth 15M. I'm sure the figure won't actually be that high, but I suspect it will be at the very least 5M. Just goes to show you that free transfers are often a red herring.

Here's a quote of mine from just before last season:



Bananas said:


> I seriously think Joe Cole is one of most overrated footballers around.


It was in response to Liverpool fans fapping at signing Cole saying 'THIS IS OUR YEAR' and whatnot. I think I was proven right throughout the occurances of last season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> I don't get why people say things like this. I'd much rather be an Everton supporter than almost all other clubs in England. I swear it seems like most football fans have the attention span of a tick now. 'Nah we've seen him play for a couple of years and I'm bored of him, let's get in new players and sack the manager while we're at it' ect. Everton have a good set of players who they spend a lot of money on to keep them at the club. They don't really need to bring in new players, and aside from that, they can't afford to. They've got a good youth policy at the club too, and compared to most teams in England, they can play some decent football. So I don't know why some of their fans are so down at the moment. I know it must be frustrating that a team like City, who Everton have always been a far bigger team than, have been brought out and now act as another team keeping Everton from European places, but I'd much rather support a team that lives within their means and earns their success than a team which is essentially a rich mans play thing.


I think it's a lot to do with feelIng like "well we can make top 7 each year spending no money. Imagine how far we could be if we actually did bring In a player or two." in a dese we could have 7 teams running for champions league and not 6


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'm still gutted it didn't work out for MB  Didn't have a good enough chance here. Would of been a handy player this season but we're acting as we're as skint as Portsmouth these days..


Anyone want Habib Beye? We'll pay you to take him, please.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't know how highly people still rated Joe Cole last year, but he was a top player for us before his last injury at the club. It completely broke him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> I think it's a lot to do with feelIng like "well we can make top 7 each year spending no money. Imagine how far we could be if we actually did bring In a player or two." in a dese we could have 7 teams running for champions league and not 6


Haven't their fans learnt anything from the examples of Leeds and Portsmouth. If you live out of your means, it may have a short term, benefit, but it will catch-up to you, and it's not really worth it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gerrard's comment that was along the lines of "there isn't anything that Messi can do that Joe Cole can't" was just the worst thing I've heard in recent memory.

Feel free to correct me on the accuracy of that quote btw, but it was along those lines.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> Laughing hard at Liverpool potentially having to give Joe Cole a golden handshake worth 15M. I'm sure the figure won't actually be that high, but I suspect it will be at the very least 5M. Just goes to show you that free transfers are often a red herring.
> 
> Here's a quote of mine from just before last season:
> 
> 
> 
> It was in response to Liverpool fans fapping at signing Cole saying 'THIS IS OUR YEAR' and whatnot. I think I was proven right throughout the occurances of last season.


Yet again, an overexaggeration of things said by a few fans. 

I didn't want Joe Cole, and AGENT WOY brought him, Konchesky and Poulsen. those were dark times.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> Yet again, an overexaggeration of things said by a few fans.
> 
> I didn't want Joe Cole, and AGENT WOY brought him, Konchesky and Poulsen. those were dark times.


He also bought Meireles? right.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> He also bought Meireles? right.


Didn't have any idea on how to use him though.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> Didn't have any idea on how to use him though.












Oh you Liverpool fans 8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Most of the scousers i know were acting like Cole was the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I wanted Benayoun to stay.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'd take Joe Cole at our club.....


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> I wanted Benayoun to stay.


This. Dude was very underrated at us IMO. Him and Kuyt along with Torres and Stevie nearly won us the title yet only Stevie and Torres got any real praise.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



nate_h said:


> I'm still gutted it didn't work out for MB  Didn't have a good enough chance here. Would of been a handy player this season but we're acting as we're as skint as Portsmouth these days..
> 
> 
> Anyone want Habib Beye? We'll pay you to take him, please.


:lmao HABIB. He wasin the worst opinion column for me on FM because I couldn't sell him at first, so I berated him in a private convo and shoved him in the ressies. 8*D



JakeC_91 said:


> I'd take Joe Cole at our club.....


Take his wages too.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Vader13 said:


> Gerrard's comment that was along the lines of "there isn't anything that Messi can do that Joe Cole can't" was just the worst thing I've heard in recent memory.
> 
> Feel free to correct me on the accuracy of that quote btw, but it was along those lines.


Speaking to Match of the Day magazine, Gerrard said: "Messi can do some amazing things, but anything he can do Joe can do as well, if not better. 

8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao HABIB. He wasin the worst opinion column for me on FM because I couldn't sell him at first, so I berated him in a private convo and shoved him in the ressies. 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> *Take his wages too*.


:hmm: maybe......


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> This. Dude was very underrated at us IMO. Him and Kuyt along with Torres and Stevie nearly won us the title yet only Stevie and Torres got any real praise.


typical media/bandwagoning opinion that.

benayoun won us a handful of games, as did kuyt.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Meireles was the only good signing Roy made and even then he never got a good performance out of him because he didn't know how to use him. Cole looked awful from his first few games for the club. Looks incredibly unfit and lacks any drive at all.

As for Benayoun, he was great for us and I was genuinely gutted when he left. He scored some crucial goals and gave us the creativity that was hugely lacking at times.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> typical media/bandwagoning opinion that.
> 
> benayoun won us a handful of games, as did kuyt.


Shitload of games. Without him and Kuyt don't think we would have got near the title. Even with Stevie and Nando.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



nate_h said:


> I'm still gutted it didn't work out for MB  Didn't have a good enough chance here. Would of been a handy player this season but we're acting as we're as skint as Portsmouth these days..
> 
> 
> Anyone want Habib Beye? We'll pay you to take him, please.


:hmm: what the hell happened to him? Was excellent for us. Another example of the grass not being greener.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Benayoun scored 8 league goals in 2008/09 and Kuyt 12 league goals. To say they didn't have a massive impact on our title challenge is retarded.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

That Benayoun goal against Fulham (away) was huge at the time.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I was sure we'd win the league after that game. Fucking Arshavin


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I think Kuyt is the only Liverpool player I don't mind. The rest can contract various illnesses for all I care. Although he did score the worst hat-trick I've ever seen against us. Prick.

Not bitter.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You can't not like Kuyt, he has a brilliant work ethic and does just about more charity work than anyone.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

YNDK - You'll Never Doubt Kuyt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I always thought Benayoun could have made a real contribution to our season last. But of course, he got that injury.

But I agree that he looked good for Liverpool a lot of the times. Was he just frustrated because Rafa wasn't using him as much as he wanted?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> I'd take Joe Cole at our club.....


I wouldn't.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Benayoun was gun for Liverpool. I'm pretty sure Rafa left him on the bench quite a lot too which just baffled me.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah Rafa left him on the bench a shitload of times which pissed people off. Chances are that was the reason he left because thats what caused Mascharano, Xabi and eventually Torres all to leave us to :no:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

According to the Times, Chelsea defender Slobodan Rajkovic has gone to Hamburg for 1.75 million.

Emmanuel Giaccherini from Cesena to Juventus - €3m


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










I was a big Benayoun fan when he was at West Ham.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Benayoun's goal against Real Madrid was huge too.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Benayoun is awesome all together......


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> Benayoun was gun for Liverpool. I'm pretty sure Rafa left him on the bench quite a lot too which just baffled me.


The Fat Spanish Waiter baffled a lot of people.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sky Sources are saying Modric and his advisors are in talks with Daniel Levy.

We can only hope Modric is threatening Levy with the Croatian mafia.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Or Abra with the Russian one too

Croatian and Russian Mafia! Holy shit!


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Levy might as well just give in and let him go to Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

probably requesting a transfer, shame levy will command the same price as before /ifthatindeedhappens


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I hope Levy tells him to fuck off again. Little rat faced cunt should man up and accept he's not going anywhere.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

GO THE GALLAS ROUTE


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You know City will start a bidding war for shits and giggles.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™ said:


> I hope Levy tells him to fuck off again. Little rat faced cunt should man up and accept he's not going anywhere.


unless he is asking to go to united, then levy should let him go for the cheapest price possible 8*D


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> unless he is asking to go to united, then levy should let him go for the cheapest price possible 8*D


HAVE FAITH IN YOUR TEAM


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It's interesting to see the players that have left Arsenal for money or whatever, have all fallen from their status. Adebayor had a decent first season with City until Mancini came in and started his 4-5-1 obsession, Kolocaine's suspended, Hleb flopped at Barca, Flamini's been nothing short of a squad player at Milan at most of the time, Gallas is at Spurs going nowhere really. Interesting to see whether Nasri joins this list.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:side: Steve Bruce is lodging a bid....for Luka's mate Niko.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

HLEB. When did he last play for Barca competitively, 2 years ago?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gallas has done very well at Spurs. Agree with the rest though. Hleb wasn't even the best player at Birmingham last season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shock said:


> GO THE GALLAS ROUTE


GALLAS

GREATEST DEFENDER EVER


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Barca do go through manic phrases of signing players for no reason at all.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Barca to sign Joe Cole

ANYTHING MESSI CAN DO, JOE COLE CAN DO. IMAGINE TWO MESSIS!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The closest Arsenal will get to a big name signing this season is Jack Wilshere coming back from injury.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11670_7119805,00+en-USS_01DBC.html

So out of touch with the fans.

We don't give a fuck that you've sold a player who wanted to leave. We give a fuck that a) our board pissed about with his contract when it was supposed to be offered to him. and
b) the fact that you're an inept senilie tosser who signs shit kids instead of talented players.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

David Moyes is at the united reserve match at the moment, perhaps he is taking a look at Macheda or Diouf?

edit: and macheda has just scored with a nice finish 2mins in


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> I don't get why people say things like this. I'd much rather be an Everton supporter than almost all other clubs in England. I swear it seems like most football fans have the attention span of a tick now. 'Nah we've seen him play for a couple of years and I'm bored of him, let's get in new players and sack the manager while we're at it' ect. Everton have a good set of players who they spend a lot of money on to keep them at the club. They don't really need to bring in new players, and aside from that, they can't afford to. They've got a good youth policy at the club too, and compared to most teams in England, they can play some decent football. So I don't know why some of their fans are so down at the moment. I know it must be frustrating that a team like City, who Everton have always been a far bigger team than, have been brought out and now act as another team keeping Everton from European places, but I'd much rather support a team that lives within their means and earns their success than a team which is essentially a rich mans play thing.


i agree with this although it must be very frustrating for Everton fans who don't have money to spend when they could do very well for themselves with a few extra players.



King Kenny said:


> Yet again, an overexaggeration of things said by a few fans.
> 
> I didn't want Joe Cole, and AGENT WOY brought him, Konchesky and Poulsen. those were dark times.


most liverpool fans i know were delighted with all signings they made. even konchesky. those were great times.



Overrated said:


> Most of the scousers i know were acting like Cole was the best thing since sliced bread.


(Y)



MMN said:


> I was sure we'd win the league after that game. Fucking Arshavin












tore you apart like a little bitch that night.



Renegade™ said:


> It's interesting to see the players that have left Arsenal for money or whatever, have all fallen from their status. Adebayor had a decent first season with City until Mancini came in and started his 4-5-1 obsession, Kolocaine's suspended, Hleb flopped at Barca, Flamini's been nothing short of a squad player at Milan at most of the time, Gallas is at Spurs going nowhere really. Interesting to see whether Nasri joins this list.


yeah, very few players who leave us go onto do anything special. Cesc will but I could easily see Nasri following the same path as others before him.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










It would be a good idea for Moyes to get in Macheda or Diouf, probably on loan I'm guessing. They could do with another forward.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i liked that we got Joe Cole tbh. still think he's decent back up but not on the wages we're paying. konchesy and poulsen, never a fan of either. they're shit. fucking woy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Can you blame us for being happy with Cole? He was hardly shit at Chelsea before his Injury. Who could have known he would turn out to be so horrible for us. Didn't know much about Poulson when he signed and as for Konchesky, never really even reacated to him signing for us really. Just meh.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I didn't think Konchesky would be great for Liverpool when he signed. never struck me as a top-4 side left back, I could understand why WOY wanted him though seeing as he was at Fulham with him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Really, really hope we get a creative midfielder.

Ramsey has been really slow and lethargic when on the ball, and often just passes the ball sideways instead of forwards, he made a few quality passes last night but still wasn't good enough to be the heartbeat of the team. It is understandable though after the horror injury and having all the pressure on you to replace one of the world's best midfield players. We will not replace Cesc, although I think a duo of Wilshere and a new midfielder will do the trick in replacing him, quick pass and move with two players who have good vision would be ideal for Arsenal, as Ramsey just isn't good enough at the moment, and is one of the main reasons why we didn't score against Liverpool or Newcastle.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Spurs have signed Adebayor on loan for the season.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Really, really hope we get a creative midfielder.
> 
> Ramsey has been really slow and lethargic when on the ball, and often just passes the ball sideways instead of forwards, he made a few quality passes last night but still wasn't good enough to be the heartbeat of the team. It is understandable though after the horror injury and having all the pressure on you to replace one of the world's best midfield players. We will not replace Cesc, although I think a duo of Wilshere and a new midfielder will do the trick in replacing him, quick pass and move with two players who have good vision would be ideal for Arsenal, as Ramsey just isn't good enough at the moment, and is one of the main reasons why we didn't score against Liverpool or Newcastle.


Thought Rosicky always delivered? Why do we need a creative mid if Rosicky ALWAYS delivers???

Backtracking stringer. Poor effort.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Tomas Rosicky is NOT a football


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

When did I say Rosicky delivered? I said you delivered for saying you were always right, and you were the one who was backtracking.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> When did I say Rosicky delivered? I said you delivered for saying you were always right, and you were the one who was backtracking.


I didnt backtrack on anything. I even said as shit as he is he played well for 40 minutes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shock said:


> Tomas Rosicky is NOT a football


still waiting for it to happen.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

more intriguing intellect from gunner.

although he does get proven right all the time so Rosicky will warp into a football against United and guide his way into the back of the net.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

he'd break apart in the six yard box.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> more intriguing intellect from gunner.
> 
> although he does get proven right all the time so Rosicky will warp into a football against United and guide his way into the back of the net.


hmm clearly said Rosicky is NOT a football therefore by my vastly superior intellect and knowledge your statement could never ever happen.

There is however more chance of Tomas Rosicky turning into a football than there is of us getting a positive result on sunday.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Really hoping we get Bellmany on a free. He is a twat but a good twat. Hopefully Kenny will ban him form playing golf


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Reports in Italy Arsenal are now interested in Sneijder.

Marco Foroni (Italian Journalist) has said today: Do not exclude the interest and possibility of Sneijder and Arsenal, it is very real.


Arsenal lose 2 quality players. Arsenal receive lots of money. Link Arsenal with a player who would fit into Arsenal and has been linked with a transfer. JOURNALISM.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Reports in Italy Arsenal are now interested in Sneijder.
> 
> Marco Foroni (Italian Journalist) has said today: Do not exclude the interest and possibility of Sneijder and Arsenal, it is very real.
> 
> 
> Arsenal lose 2 quality players. Arsenal receive lots of money. Link Arsenal with a player who would fit into Arsenal and has been linked with a transfer. JOURNALISM.


Seen it on Stan Collymores twitter and had a giggle. Then went on skysports saw who we more likely could be buying and had a little cry.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

sneijder to arsenal?

why stop there? MESSI TO ARSENAL! YOU CAN HAVE ALL 90 MILLION POUNDS and a 50% share in the emirates

fabregas for messi. here it first here folks


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

But i thought someone said Inter wouldn't lose both Eto and Wesley in the same window 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Inter are cash strapped. Can't afford Lavezzi who would cost 32 million. 

Apparently they sold Eto'o for far more than the reported fee.


Oh, and IT'S OVER THE WALL, IT'S OVER THE WAAAAALLLLL, JUST LIKE THE MACKEMS, IT'S OVER THE WALL.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

yeah but then you must consider wenger said that if they lose nasri and fabregas they wont ambitious anymore

Its all bullshit. Tomorrow will have bought modric and levy probably woudlve thrown in bale free in exhange for a mail order russian bride from Abra


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal troll Chelsea, buy Modric 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

if United were unwilling to pay the wages Sneijder wanted, how are arsenal supposed to do it, just lazy journalism


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

if arsenal are famous for anything, its their generous wages. thats why nasri left, he felt he was being overpaid cause he's shit


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal know how to treat players, don't they?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> if arsenal are famous for anything, its their generous wages. thats why nasri left, he felt he was being overpaid cause he's shit


Fans lack passion too.:side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Nige™ said:


> Fans lack passion too.:side:


exactly. he doesnt wanna play footy in the library.

he wants to play at the mega sold out eastlands stadium where lifelong fans come together to do the 100 year old city tradition of poznan


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

redeadening, I think its time for you to get a Chelsea FC avatar or sig


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

modric to chelsea and i swear i'll do it :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Liverpool prepared to let Joe Cole talk to Tottenham Hotspur

While Liverpool are prepared to let Joe Cole go to Tottenham Hotspur, Kenny Dalglish is looking to bring in two players to Anfield.

The Merseyside club are close to signing Nacional's 6ft 4in centre-half, Sebastián Coates, who excelled in Uruguay's Copa América campaign.

A deal to bring Craig Bellamy back to Anfield also looks likely. The move that would take Bellamy back to Liverpool, where he spent a single season, gained momentum when Manchester City indicated they would be prepared to settle the striker's £90,000-a-week contract to allow him to leave immediately.

Meanwhile, Alberto Aquilani has, as expected, gone to Milan on a season‑long loan with a view to a permanent transfer. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2011/aug/25/liverpool-joe-cole-tottenham-hotspur

come on :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sneijder to Arsenal rumours now? I don't even....


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sneijder to Arsenal, you say?






Aquilani, just sell him, Liverpool!


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

To adress something a few pages back, I was quite happy to get Joe Cole, he looked like he still had some quality in him (backheel goal at Old Trafford comes to mind, huge goal at a crucial time). Didn't want Konchesky at all and was quite gutted, thought Poulsen was a fucking dog and was pleased to sign Meireles. I think every Liverpool fan was the same. Or maybe it was just those that knew Roy was an absolute clueless cunt, maybe some fans convinced themselves he knew what he was doing, COS HE TOOK FULHAM TO THE EUROPA LEAGUE FINAL DON'T YOU KNOW. Horrible horrible summer, followed by months of terrible football, disgustingly ignorant and insulting interviews, chin rubbing, and a manager blaming everyone else but himself for the mess he caused, and claiming he did the best anyone could do with that squad. Hideous human being, I wish West Brom all the bad luck in the world. 

I'm not bitter about Hodgson's time here, much.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wenger did a "Hodgson" (face-rubbing) against us on the weekend.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I recall a commentator pointing out he looked a bit like Roy throughout the game. Poor Wenger, you think you've hit rock bottom, then you get compared to that turnip.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

inb4peopletrollWOYinthisthread


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Roy Hodgson's record is probably one of the most up and down ones I've ever seen. Hes a solid manager, but at the same time, he seems to make some clubs worse. He gets wins, but at the same time, too many vital defeats.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't think he's a truly _abysmal_ manager in all honesty, he has a level, but the way he failed to apply himself to a new club, the sheer lack of vision in the transfer market, the inabillity to stabilise us or get the best out of any of our players despite the media bleeting on about how good old english Roy would be so good for those pesky Rafa hating hooligans, the self importance he had about his "great 35 (or whatever) year career" in which his tactics had heald him in SUCH GOOD STEAD despite the fact he'd won nothing, ever and his behaviour in interviews I think certainly shows he's a very poor manager.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> Wenger did a "Hodgson" (face-rubbing) against us on the weekend.


The original:






Wenger's quality imitation:






Wenger actually looks mentally disturbed there.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Transfer rumours can be so silly. They're continuing to speculate that we're going to sell Malouda, citing things like the Daily Mail as the source. Oh, I suppose AVB saying in an interview that Malouda "cannot be sold" because of his quality, that's a less reliable source than the Daily Mail. :lmao

inb4the"whatqualityLOL"comments

And then on the other side, there's Sneijder to Arsenal rumours. That's just...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

kinda sad when we havent been involved with the stupidest stories this window


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You were one of the original two teams linked to Mata. :side:

EDIT: Also, C. Ronaldo to City much? 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

plausible cos we can afford him.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Real would never sell Ronaldo. And he'd never join City, pretty sure of that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

probably not no


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gunners have no fear, 16 year old M'Baye Niang is on Wenger's hitlist. 

Metro are also reporting that Rosicky may leave for Wolfsburg.

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...bandoning-arsenal-for-wolfsburg#ixzz1W57bi62Q


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Gunners have no fear, 16 year old M'Baye Niang is on Wenger's hitlist.
> 
> Metro are also reporting that Rosicky may leave for Wolfsburg.
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...bandoning-arsenal-for-wolfsburg#ixzz1W57bi62Q


Real also entered the battle for Niang a couple of days ago, so Wenger may have to spend big to get him. Use all the money from the Fab + Nasri deals for the transfer + wages. You know you want to, Arsene.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Quite the interesting day, I see.

Now linked with Wesley Snejider? How the fuck?

Supposed fee agreed upon between Arsenal and Lille for Hazard.

Arsene to raid ligue 1 for Hazard, Martin, M'Vila, and Lucho.

6 million pound bid for Cahill.

What a mess. Silly season!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

some tidbits from @DarrenArsenal1 today...

DarrenArsenal1 Darren
Some slight sea change yesterday by #arsenal board and Arsene.Yesterday was the first time since his arrival that board forced Arsenes hand

Arsene did want to keep Nasri, but was in essence told that the club wanted to sell as business was too good

Its small but significant certainly in terms at some level its a change in how AW has decided on football matters historically

Arsenal forever has had strict wage levels, average basic, but BIG bonuses including loyalty bonuses (ie longer u stay etc)

Means players can earn big money, difference today is MCFC pay same total as basic and also add bonuses so puts them on 50pc more in money..

I am told that club philosophy may be changing in terms of wage structure, not huge, but significantly enough to be competative.

end/


raising wages? about time. forcing arsene's hand? hopefully they force him to buy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The announcement of Brett Emerton rejoining the A-League drew a little article on the side of the page in the newspaper here. Bananas was right when he said he's not really a draw for the A-League.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

was on our back page. probably b/c melbourne are jelly that Sydney signed him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> but BIG bonuses including loyalty bonuses (ie longer u stay etc)


Then why does everyone leave so soon?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It'd have an 8 page feature had Emerton signed for gayFL tho RUSH.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Because they're paying you more to go longer without trophies. 8*D



Rush said:


> was on our back page. probably b/c melbourne are jelly that Sydney signed him.


The signing would obviously be more advertised where he's actually been signed, because people will care more because they can see him, but I think it shows that it's not really seen as a big signing for the A-League overall. Or at least not an exciting one. He'll probably tear both Melbourne teams apart (yeah, idc about the A-League enough to support either one that much, though I probably like Victory better).


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsenal to put in a 3rd bid for Jags today.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mikey, would you be satisfied with Jagielka, Hazard and M'Vila if Arsenal manage to get them all by the end of the transfer window?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hazard's not moving. Why would he drop down to a lesser French team than the one he's already at? 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

renegade. yes. very satisfied.

but it wont happen.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It's alright Mikey, if you dont get Jags, atleast you still have KOSCIELOLNY.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

he's been good thus far. djourou is the one who was terrible vs udinese.

simon kjaer moved to roma for 10 million euros. remember hearing his name as a top prospect, and one likely to become the next world class defender. i think he was linked with liverpool a couple years back. not sure what happened, but if he pans out in Roma ... nice bargain. 

forlan to inter for 5 million pounds? c'mon. wtf. would be class signing if he can return to form.

arsenal to bid 14 million pounds for Jags, and 10 million pounds for Cahill.

Thinking the latter will get done. That's a decent bit of business for a final contract year player. Not sure that Jags will go for 14...but Everton should consider if they want to buy someone this window.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

tbf he's looked so good coz he's been out injured 8*D.

We both know he's a liability Mikey. But yeah, Djourou was poor against Udinese.

Good signing by Roma, bascially a replacement for Mexes. 10m is good business too, as he's only 22 I think. Wolfsburg are gonna be wank at the back without him and also losing Barzagli in January.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Manchester City's summer spending spree is over, according to administration officer Brian Marwood.
> 
> City completed the signing of Samir Nasri from Arsenal on Wednesday for £25m having already spent big on Sergio Aguero and Gael Clichy.
> 
> "If there are any loan deals we feel might be right we might look at them," Marwood told BBC Sport.
> 
> "But as far as buying players is concerned we're done, we're very happy with what we have."
> 
> Marwood added that since last season ended more than 20 players have left Eastlands, either sold or loaned to other clubs.
> 
> The transfer window closes at 2300 BST on Wednesday 31 August.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14677050.stm

Whatever buddy, I believe you.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

6m bid for cahill is laughable.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

3 times less than what Bolton want for him is what I read.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao ridiculous from arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

6 million bid? 










Last year of his contract, cash strapped club, bid 10 million at least and he will move for 12 eventually, not even worth 17 million with 4 years on his contract.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

£6m? :lmao. That's just embarrassing.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gary Cahill isn't worth 18m anyways. :lmao.

But 6m, really Arsene?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsene the new wheeler dealer


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

BREAKING: Manchster City are unhappy with their group in the Champions League so are preparing an offer of 30 million pounds to tempt Manchester United to part with their group.


BBC reporter saying he fully expects Cahill to be playing for Arsenal by the time the window shuts. Add another 6 million to our previous offer and that will surely bag him, Bolton aren't stupid and have already bought defensive cover and could make a few last minute deals with the cash.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

According to the Italian _La Corriere dello Sport_, Arsenal are going to bid for Sneijder today...... Would be a great signing, but Wenger + spending money? Hell nah.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










dat coates


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Regarding Sneijder: LOL. We could easily afford it but there are so many things that make it so unrealistic. 

Considering Cahill, 6 million isn't that bad looking that this may be just an initial bid and he is in the last year of his contract, but Cahill could feel offended by this, don't know why we didn't just start at 10 million, no time to fuck about. 

Vermaelen is a doubt for Sunday, could do with Cahill going through very quick. Djourou who was shocking against Udinese partnering Miquel would be disastrous. If United don't beat us by at least 2-0 it will be embarassing for them.

Guardian reports Wenger is hopeful of 22 million pound deal for M'Vila going through soon. YAY.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

According to the Times, Juventus player Iago Falque has joined Spurs on loan.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Regarding Sneijder: LOL. We could easily afford it but there are so many things that make it so unrealistic.
> 
> Considering Cahill, 6 million isn't that bad looking that this may be just an initial bid and he is in the last year of his contract, but Cahill could feel offended by this, don't know why we didn't just start at 10 million, no time to fuck about.
> 
> Vermaelen is a doubt for Sunday, could do with Cahill going through very quick. Djourou who was shocking against Udinese partnering Miquel would be disastrous. If United don't beat us by at least 2-0 it will be embarassing for them.
> 
> Guardian reports Wenger is hopeful of 22 million pound deal for M'Vila going through soon. YAY.


6 mil bid is especially mystifying when you consider Arsene has money, and not long to spend it. There's not that much time for haggling.



King Kenny said:


> According to the Times, Juventus player Iago Falque has joined Spurs on loan.


Spurs confirmed this on their site yesterday. Apparently wanted him on an actual transfer, but Juve rate him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Realistically, with not many days left, who do Arsenal fans on here want/be happy with?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, with a view to a permanent deal too.

Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger targeting deals for Lucho Gonzalez, Marvin Martin and Yann M'Vila - Telegraph.

them three and cahill plz. and another striker plz.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Liverpool's chief scout Steve Hitchen was supposedly at Sochaux's 1-2 win over Nancy to watch Marvin Martin and Ryad Boudebouz.

:side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

£6 million? You could actually imagine the Bolton chairman laughing down the phone at the Arsenal negotiation team.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Noises it was 6 million + 4 million in add-ons, but Bolton want 10 million up front at least.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Edit: Double post.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> Liverpool's chief scout Steve Hitchen was supposedly at Sochaux's 1-2 win over Nancy to watch Marvin Martin and Ryad Boudebouz.
> 
> :side:


They any good?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wenger says 6 million figure is wrong and that we bid more than that.

Key points of press conference:

** Rosicky, Djourou, Koscielny should be fit

** Vermaelen is "a little doubt" for Sunday

** Wenger - Cahill bid amount is not accurate

** 'We are depending on clubs to sell their players'

** Wenger - I want to bring new players in

** Wenger - Man United are the title favourites


Wenger looking for new striker as he "knows" Bendtner will leave.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Biggest transfer this summer.

Must see


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

that is absolute quality


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> Realistically, with not many days left, who do Arsenal fans on here want/be happy with?


I think its that late in the window now no matter who we sign i still won't be happy. There will be too many players left in the squad who shouldn't be there for me to be happy this season.

Of course Sniejder, Cahill, M'Vila, Kaka, wouldnt hurt 

Realistically i think we'll just sign Scott Dann.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

People need to take a breath, players are coming, but ''noise'' is for other clubs consumption not fans #arsenal

Although i think this summer has been a shambles, we are where we are. And we are in a position where club is break even on the.... 
football side of things in terms of finance, which means every time we buy a player we ''have'' to drive a hard bargain. This will change...
..in 2014 when we get circa £40m profit to bottom line until then we are where we are. Hence why it takes us ages to sign a player.

Which means that in effect AW is right, the last 48 hours could be madness as clubs try and sell and buy.

And no im not being positive, nothing will change my view that 'summer' clubs actions have been a total mess #arsenal Just bieng realistic

Once you add property sales we will show a profit up until May,take that away & we are about break even in finances on what we spend/recieve

Hence sales need to pay for purchases in effect until we drive revenues otherwise which wont be to 2014. #arsenal

Hence the rational of why he has kept on saying that 4th is like winning something,because #arsenal have to stay 4th to keep revenue current


speaks the truth. transfers aren't as easy as gunner thinks, especially in our financial situation.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Stringer, I'm interested in you saying Bolton will sell Cahill if Arsenal ups the offer because "tbey're not stupid."

Personally, I think it's the other way around. Bolton has a team with great spirit and they threatened the Man City powerhouse, and Cahill is a big part of that spirit. If I'm Bolton, because I'm not stupid, I *don't* sell Gary Cahill. Just saying.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Well, if they don't sell him they lose out on upwards of 10 million pounds, and they aren't likely to get another player of that quality that they can sell for that amount in the last year of his contract. He has been a good player for them, but they may as well cash in on him now so they can improve their financial situation, surely it's just common sense, Nasri could help us be better, but we cashed in on him as it was the right thing to do.

He leaves next year on a free, and his team mates know that, so him being part of their team spirit doesn't mean much considering he will be off somewhere else next year.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal just go in for Samba or Jags, they sign defends that usually get crocked anyway.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> Stringer, I'm interested in you saying Bolton will sell Cahill if Arsenal ups the offer because "tbey're not stupid."
> 
> Personally, I think it's the other way around. Bolton has a team with great spirit and they threatened the Man City powerhouse, and Cahill is a big part of that spirit. If I'm Bolton, because I'm not stupid, I *don't* sell Gary Cahill. Just saying.


While true, are Bolton in a strong enough position to turn down an offer of say 10 million for him? Given the now obvious link with Arsenal and rumoured Liverpool interest, surely they know he's highly unlikely to be staying at the club past the summer when his deal expires so do they try and get a reduced fee in January, let him leave for free in the summer or accept a substantial amount for him now and scramble around for a replacement?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Well, if they don't sell him they lose out on upwards of 10 million pounds, and they aren't likely to get another player of that quality that they can sell for that amount in the last year of his contract. He has been a good player for them, but they may as well cash in on him now so they can improve their financial situation, surely it's just common sense, Nasri could help us be better, but we cashed in on him as it was the right thing to do.
> 
> He leaves next year on a free, and his team mates know that, so him being part of their team spirit doesn't mean much considering he will be off somewhere else next year.


And what if Cahill re-signs with the club? It's not much of a secret how much he enjoys being there.

Also, "cashing in" doesn't mean much if they just buy a replacement, yeah?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Luke Young is in talks with QPR apparently, while Spurs are holding talks with Scott Parker.

Also QPR have been given permission to speak to Shaun Wright-Phillips.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Cahill will not sign an extension with Bolton. I think he'll be happy to see out his contract there, because he knows once he can leave on a free he can demand huge wages.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bolton will hold out on Arsenal for as long as possible. They know Arsenal have the cash, so they'll wait until the deadline to accept the best offer that Arsenal comes up with.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Cahill "happy" there? Sure, he enjoys it there but he would jump at the chance to be playing for a top club like Arsenal in the first team and playing Champions League football, he wouldn't be ambitious not to. Any top club will sign him up next year, I highly dout he will re-sign.

Bolton know we have the money, but they know we won't over spend on him so our biggest offer will probably be accepted if it is around the 12 million mark, unless another club comes in - which looks unlikely at the moment.

They bought/acquired another defender the other week, and they wouldn't need to sign a centre back worth 10 million pounds to replace Cahill.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> According to the Times, Juventus player Iago Falque has joined Spurs on loan.


Is he the centre mid from Barca's youth academy? Think I got him on FM 2007. 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

what happened to cahill's release clause of 17.5 mil


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

so much for adding players before this united match.

3 matches - 1 point.

yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy! :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Pretty sure Coyle was saying that Cahill wants to move onto a top level club, but he knows the situation (a good bid has to come in). So yeah, Whilst he is not hating it at Bolton, he will be disappointed if he doesn't get a move to Arsenal.

Can't see him resigning when there has been interest surrounding him all summer.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> so much for adding players before this united match.
> 
> 3 matches - 1 point.
> 
> yyyyyyyaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy! :side:



You're on the same level as Sunderland, I'd be worried 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> You're on the same level as Sunderland, I'd be worried 8*D


8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I think we have to sign players today for them to be eligible for Sunday.

It will be a miracle if we managed to pull a draw off, although I can see it going at least 2-0 to United. We have too many injuries, suspensions and departures to compete in that game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

benik afobe was supposed to be in the squad for sunday, but he's hurt his hamstring (another hamstring injury? WTF?)

united, lucky break. he would have scored at least 8.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao £6 mil










Hey there big spender!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

aoc is worth almost 3 times as much as cahill then

SHREWD


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The deal was worth 10 million. AOC was 15 million in total.


----------



## Kun10

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Found it funny during the draw when they were showing those profiles for teams.

Biggest Transfer Signing:

SERGIO AGUERO

MATA

DE GEA

COENTRAO

SANCEHZ


..... Alexander Oxlade-Chamberlain


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bolton sign Dedyck Boyara on season long loan from Man City. Seems they've got a replacement ready for Cahill.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

£6M for Cahill is ridiculous.

U MAD?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao

Apparently the Bolton chairman told Wenger to fuck off.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

_Barton to join QPR
Midfielder set to leave St James' Park for Loftus Road

Sky Sports sources understand QPR are set to announce Joey Barton has signed on a four-year contract.

Barton is on the transfer list at St James' Park and Newcastle are prepared to let the 28-year-old leave on a free before next week's deadline.

The midfielder had a medical with the Loftus Road outfit this week and was going to decide on Friday where his future lies.

He has now made his mind up that this is with helping Neil Warnock's side stay in the Premier League.

He will sign a four-year contract with the R's, with the move bringing to an end Barton's four-year stay at St James' Park.

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,12875_7126603,00.html_

Good signing for QPR. Mike Ashley ... well, yeah.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:hb Good news for me, I can now appreciate him more

As for Ashley 









Keep up the good work


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I honestly don't think 6M for Cahill is that derisory an offer. OK, if I were Bolton I'd ask for more, but he's in the last year of his contract. One extra season with Gary Cahill surely can't be worth much more than 10M can it?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Breaking News: Wenger makes £8m bid for Eden Hazard.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Daniel Levy has apparently threatened Modric... again. This time apparently saying that if he doesn't play against Manchester City, he won't release him for international duty for Euro qualifiers.

On the other side of fueling speculation, Benayoun has given Mata the #10. AVB also says that he WILL bring in a creative midfielder, and won't wait until the deadline to do it.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










The return of the 'tash makes this photo even better.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

love it


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> The return of the 'tash makes this photo even better.


Now where is Magsimus 8*D


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

4 year deal? Must be on a nice packet then to commit to that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

who's milos krasic?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

A quality winger who plays for Juventus. Linked with 'Pool but moved to Juve last year.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao Barton, nice ambition mate. Reported £80k too, hard to decide who the real mugs are here.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> A quality winger who plays for Juventus. Linked with 'Pool but moved to Juve last year.


winger? then why is AVB bidding for him?

He said he was looking for a creative midfielder


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao Barton, nice ambition mate. Reported £80k too, hard to decide who the real mugs are here.


Well if he left on a free and if the shoe fits......


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

real mugs are the newc board


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

AVB and DEM WINGERS.

Mata can be used in the middle but they are wasting his potential if they play him there. Juve paid 15 million euros for him so he will move for 20 probably, didn't see how he performed last year though.

Has the bid been confirmed? Don't see it on SSN.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

ah krasic wont be moving at all. juve love him


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsene to lodge bid for Krasic no doubt........


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

3 mil + a 1 mil bonus based on performances


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Citeh to bid, 80 million with 40 million in add ons.



Twitter is very quiet on it so it seems like it's nothing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

by performances i mean red cards

thugs


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sunderland to sign him...we need wingers.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't get how Diego Forlan could seriously be acquired for just £5m. I know he's dropped in form but if he gets it back?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

he is about 32, 33. He's only got so long to do so.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

32 years old


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> People need to take a breath, players are coming, but ''noise'' is for other clubs consumption not fans #arsenal
> 
> Although i think this summer has been a shambles, we are where we are. And we are in a position where club is break even on the....
> football side of things in terms of finance, which means every time we buy a player we ''have'' to drive a hard bargain. This will change...
> ..in 2014 when we get circa £40m profit to bottom line until then we are where we are. Hence why it takes us ages to sign a player.
> 
> Which means that in effect AW is right, the last 48 hours could be madness as clubs try and sell and buy.
> 
> And no im not being positive, nothing will change my view that 'summer' clubs actions have been a total mess #arsenal Just bieng realistic
> 
> Once you add property sales we will show a profit up until May,take that away & we are about break even in finances on what we spend/recieve
> 
> Hence sales need to pay for purchases in effect until we drive revenues otherwise which wont be to 2014. #arsenal
> 
> Hence the rational of why he has kept on saying that 4th is like winning something,because #arsenal have to stay 4th to keep revenue current
> 
> 
> speaks the truth. transfers aren't as easy as gunner thinks, especially in our financial situation.


So why does every other club in the world do them so much eassier than us.
WE and only WE make them hard. You contact a club to express intrest you ask for a price if you like price you offer price. Negotiate payment schedule etc.... Both clubs happy wooooo. You go speak to player. Offer contract throw in agent fee merchendising rights yadadada bing bam boom.

We over complicate it by being shit negotiators. Transfer budger wage budget needs to be kept under control but our wage budget is shit because of one person. Arsene Wenger. 50k a week to 19 yr old. we spunk so much money on shit players. 

Also we are still paying denilsons wages for the season.



Evo said:


> Stringer, I'm interested in you saying Bolton will sell Cahill if Arsenal ups the offer because "tbey're not stupid."
> 
> Personally, I think it's the other way around. Bolton has a team with great spirit and they threatened the Man City powerhouse, and Cahill is a big part of that spirit. If I'm Bolton, because I'm not stupid, I *don't* sell Gary Cahill. Just saying.


He's an idiot ignore him. He doesn't understand what its like to have a player who actually wants to stay at a club.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gunner, I think you should have a top position in the club, your deep knowledge of trasfer negotiations could be very useful to the club. I especially liked the part where you said "yadadada bing bam boom" - great insight into how negotiations are performed in football. Quality post.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gunner. Proving that football manager & Real life transfers are exactly the same

INTELLECTUAL


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Transfers inside Gunner14's mind....


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Gunner, I think you should have a top position in the club, your deep knowledge of trasfer negotiations could be very useful to the club. I especially liked the part where you said "*yadadada bing bam boom*" - great insight into how negotiations are performed in football. Quality post.


Sounds like a Seinfeld/Sopranos crossover


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Gunner, I think you should have a top position in the club, your deep knowledge of trasfer negotiations could be very useful to the club. I especially liked the part where you said "yadadada bing bam boom" - great insight into how negotiations are performed in football. Quality post.


Better an d more insightful than anything you have ever posted on this forum. 

Like i said there are two ways you can be shit at negotiating like Arsenal or just get shit done like Sir Alex. 



Chain Gang solider said:


> Gunner. Proving that football manager & Real life transfers are exactly the same
> 
> INTELLECTUAL


It's called simplfiying it for the low level of intelligence on this board.

Works the same though. Clubs who want to sell a play have a price you pay it or you stfu and fuck off.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Transfers inside Gunner14's mind....


Not quite.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Not a fan of Benzema then?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I cant blame you, Real needs more of a prolific main striker. Like Neymar


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Not a fan of Benzema then?


nah we're Arsenal we don't sign talent.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Transfers inside Gunner14's mind....


quality :lmao

Could imagine him telling Wenger, "THIS IS HOW SIMPLE IT IS, PRESS A TO GET PLAYER"


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

when's the part where wenger enters the infinite money cheat?

MESSI AND RONALDO AT THE EMIRATES~!


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> quality :lmao
> 
> Could imagine him telling Wenger, "THIS IS HOW SIMPLE IT IS, JUST OFFER MORE WAGES AND INCREASE OFFER AND YOU WILL GET THE PLAYER, IF HE THINKS THE CLUB IS PRESTIGIOUS ENOUGH"


Don't forget telling him he will be a key player. For fuck sake how do you even put your pants on in the morning if you can't even remember telling him he will be key player.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao FULL RECOVERY for Gunner. Out-trolled Stringer like a goddamn champion.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

wasn't even a troll :lmao he reacted.


Chris Kamara
Out and about in London just had a good laugh with the keeper of the moment Laurent Koscienly top guy & a lovely fellow. 

you for srs kammy? Our keeper is Koscielny? fpalm


Wenger says he wants to add defender, midfielder and striker. Add another midfielder and you're onto a winner.

Sadly for Gunner, it's not Vidic, Sneijder and Villa.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Admit defeat cactwma, he got you plain and simple.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Who is cactwma?


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> I cant blame you, Real needs more of a prolific main striker. Like Neymar


Neymar isn't prolific.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Who is cactwma?


Stringer's previous moniker.


----------



## nate_h

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

luke young


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Shit I never realised cactwma was Stringer. He's become a lot less of a troll since then.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He has thankfully. Sadly Gunner hasn't changed. But then again, if he had, we wouldn't have been treated to such classics as...

NOT A FOOTBALL.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i dont see how its trolling. hes just pointing out facts. tomas rocicky is not a football


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

stupid twitter. went ablaze that Eden was coming to Arsenal. Possibly as early as today. LIARS!

Arsenal are now connected with Elia from Hamburg. I liked him a couple years ago. Thought he was a top player ... but since seems he's gone stagnant now. Not sure of his quality nowadays.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> i dont see how its trolling. hes just pointing out facts. tomas rocicky is not a football


I think like with most Man Utd fans + players he actually believes Arsenal players are in fact a football. Would explain why the fans cheer when they kick us so much.

Agree on Elia. A winger who doesn't create many goals is never the most promising of things. Only young though so maybe under a good tactical manager.... oh wait nevermind.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't try and mask your stupidity and inability to spell Gunner by trying to be funny. It's also not our fault your team is full of fairies who can't stand up to a physical battle. 8*D.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Pretty sure Song and Frimpong should learn what a football looks like. Typical london thugs.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah. Not to mention Koscielny and Wilshere both got sent off last season. Kos more than once. Typical thugs. Typical Arsenal 8*D.

I love how Arsenal fans carry this holier than thou attitude that their team always gets roughed up yet pre 2005 when they had Vieira, Keown, Parlour etc they were just as cheap and thuggish. Hilarious double standards.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Vieira got what, 10? 11 red cards?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

BUT ARSENE DID NOT SEE IT

Still :lmao @ Wenger blaming Van Nistelrooy for Vieira getting sent off at OT in 03. Such a ridiculous thing yet he says it with 100% belief.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

wenger's "did not see it" to everything is hilarious


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™ said:


> Yeah. Not to mention Koscielny and Wilshere both got sent off last season. Kos more than once. Typical thugs. Typical Arsenal 8*D.
> 
> I love how Arsenal fans carry this holier than thou attitude that their team always gets roughed up yet pre 2005 when they had Vieira, Keown, Parlour etc they were just as cheap and thuggish. Hilarious double standards.


And what. Wilshere spits on taxi's drivers. Typical prick. Never said we didnt have any thugs we have song who is apparently going to jail next time he goes home to cameroon for ABH, We have Frimpong who in any game is more likey to be booked than make a succesful pass.

Difference is when our players deserve to get sent off they get sent off. At OT your lucky if a united player gets booked when last man.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> wenger's "did not see it" to everything is hilarious


It explains how he can't see how diabolical our side is.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Just read that Wenger wants 3 more 'experienced' players if Arsenal are to challenge for the Premiership. One of those 3 players will probably be some kid nobody's ever heard of.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Stringer's previous moniker.


For some reason, I didn't even clock on to that fpalm.

Heard that Tevez has had his family moved to Manchester now.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> stupid twitter. went ablaze that Eden was coming to Arsenal. Possibly as early as today. LIARS!
> 
> Arsenal are now connected with Elia from Hamburg. I liked him a couple years ago. Thought he was a top player ... but since seems he's gone stagnant now. Not sure of his quality nowadays.


Nowadays? He's 24 :side: He was great at the World Cup, which was LAST YEAR. He was just injured a lot last season. He'd be a great signing.

Gregory Van der Wiel has tweeted he's on a plane to London. Could mean anything.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

LOL. United are as big thugS today as ever, especially at OT. Fletcher worse than the lot of them, seriously just goes around kicking everyone and the commentators say it is pressing :lmao

OH SHIT!!!!!!! HAZARD SIGNS! yfrog.com/hscfsvpoj


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Probably going on a trip, silly to read anything into that really.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

So, this morning we have been linked with Martin, M'Vila, Jagielka, Cahill, Arteta, Fellaini, Hazard and Elia all by seemingly reliable sources. It's a tossup who will be here come the end of the week.

The French report says we are negotiating a deal for Hazard, we haven't agreed it just yet.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Does Arsenal really need another attacker though? Gervinho, Walcott, RVP, Bendtner, Arshavin, Oxlade, in a way Wilshere and Rosicky. Probably missing someone there.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I think we definitely need another creative midfielder, Cesc has left a gaping hole there, and Wilshere and Ramsey are too young. Hazard plays on the wing and can play as an attacking midfielder so I'm sure Wenger could make him world class.

Bendtner is leaving, Chamakh is always tired, AOC too young, Arshavin needs competition to perform.

From what I'm hearing, Hazard probably isn't moving now. 5 days left... come on Wenger.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> OH SHIT!!!!!!! HAZARD SIGNS! yfrog.com/hscfsvpoj


Reminds me of:












Stringer said:


> The French report says we are negotiating a deal for Hazard, we haven't agreed it just yet.


Pretty sure he said he isn't leaving and will reject any club even if Lille accept a bid. Going down that Anelka route.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hmm, I thought Wilshere was great last season actually. I think he has the ability to be the creative midfielder, but perhaps not this season then. Elia would be cool, he's a great winger, but it wouldn't really solve the creative midfield position. Dish out 30m and you get Sneijder :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wilshere's good enough, but we can't be playing him 50+ times this season surely.

Only seen Elia in the World Cup and looked quite good but haven't seen much other stuff.

Hazard said it is likely he will be with Lille for the new season. A month before he said he wants to play at a very big club one day and highlighted Arsenal and Madrid as the clubs he wanted to move to. He also said he wants first team football, if not this year then probably next year. Lille will be the ones more defiant over the deal and said that none of their players are on the market and that Hazard is worth twice as much as Nasri and that their team is built around Hazard. BUT, if a big offer comes in I imagine he will leave.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't blame Lille for not wanting him to leave yet, they already sold Gervinho, and are playing CL this year. Still if Arsenal bid 25 to 30 million or something, they almost can't accept it.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hazard will stay at Lille this season. I think he may leave next season depending on whether Lille qualify again for the Champions League next year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Park was about to sign for Eden Hazard’s club Lille and was seen as a possible replacement, but according to the Lille’s Chairman Michel Seydoux he is now on his way to Arsenal.

“We are stunned by this unacceptable behavior in terms of human qualities. This shows that the player had nothing to do in Lille. We agreed everything, he left his hotel room in the middle of the night and is now on his way to Arsenal. Seydoux said.

Park had his part one of his medical with Lille yesterday, part2 was due today. Apparently Wenger called the player directly and he is now heading to London as we speak.


lolille. coming to us for 3-5 millon euros apparently. I remember him on pes 5 and 6, when he was awesome on it, not heard what he is actually like though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

1
Posted 27 Aug 2011 13:05
Joey Barton: Why I turned down Sunderland move
JOEY BARTON turned down a move to Sunderland – as a mark of respect to the Toon Army.

Barton – whose transfer prompted a mixed reaction from Toon fans – admitted he had had more than one offer but refused to name the clubs involved.

However, he did say: “It would not be prudent to name names but if I had gone there I would probably have been lynched!”

The Chronicle understands Black Cats boss Steve Bruce was keen to sign the Scouser.

The under-fire ex-Manchester United captain telephoned Barton during derby week only to be told thanks but no thanks. Barton was instead unveiled by Queens Park Rangers and is now in line to make his debut for the London club against Newcastle next month.

A source close to Barton revealed what would have been an explosive transfer.

He told the Chronicle: “Steve Bruce phoned Joey a few days before the derby.

“Joey said thanks for the offer, but no chance.

“It was nothing against Brucey. He just did not want to sign for a rival club – Joey will never forget this club or the fans.”

Barton is also believed to have turned down a bigger wage offer from the Wearsiders in favour of QPR.

When asked about other clubs, Barton said: “There were other clubs interested.

“I am not going to air everybody’s dirty laundry.

“Some of them I could do and some I could not.
“If I had gone there I would probably have been lynched.

“It was difficult but it was flattering.”

:lmao Brucey.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Park was about to sign for Eden Hazard’s club Lille and was seen as a possible replacement, but according to the Lille’s Chairman Michel Seydoux he is now on his way to Arsenal.
> 
> “We are stunned by this unacceptable behavior in terms of human qualities. This shows that the player had nothing to do in Lille. We agreed everything, he left his hotel room in the middle of the night and is now on his way to Arsenal. Seydoux said.
> 
> Park had his part one of his medical with Lille yesterday, part2 was due today. Apparently Wenger called the player directly and he is now heading to London as we speak.
> 
> 
> lolille. coming to us for 3-5 millon euros apparently. I remember him on pes 5 and 6, when he was awesome on it, not heard what he is actually like though.


Wait, which Park? Man Utd's Park? :shocked:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

impossible, park's signing a new contract with united.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

No, he plays for AS Monaco, it's a different Park to United's.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

RT @liam_tomkins: Sebastian Coates passed medical with #LFC - just awaiting work permit now before confirmation.

liam_tomkins Liam Tomkins
Keep an eye out for Sebastian Coates at Anfield today - he's the giant, tired looking chap. #LFC

COATES

didn't see this yesterday

Belgian DF Dedryck Boyata joins Bolton on a season-long loan from Manchester City
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14686054.stm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

oh park chu-young


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Park was about to sign for Eden Hazard’s club Lille and was seen as a possible replacement, but according to the Lille’s Chairman Michel Seydoux he is now on his way to Arsenal.
> 
> “We are stunned by this unacceptable behavior in terms of human qualities. This shows that the player had nothing to do in Lille. We agreed everything, he left his hotel room in the middle of the night and is now on his way to Arsenal. Seydoux said.
> 
> Park had his part one of his medical with Lille yesterday, part2 was due today. Apparently Wenger called the player directly and he is now heading to London as we speak.
> 
> 
> lolille. coming to us for 3-5 millon euros apparently. I remember him on pes 5 and 6, when he was awesome on it, not heard what he is actually like though.


Guess who won't want to negotiate with you. 8*D

Park Chu-Young's been angling for a Liverpool move most of the summer, talking about how he likes the club and would like to come here. I guess we didn't want him. From what I've seen and heard, he's pacy as fuck, but not the most skilled and runs around like a headless chook. Can play as a striker or winger, so either he's Bendnter's replacement, or Arsene likes dem wingers.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Found this on Redcafe, apparently it's The Sun's take on Man City's and Barcelona's squad valuation. It is hilarious.



















Yes folks, Gareth Barry = £26 million and Xavi = £25 million. I know it's The Sun but fuck....


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

garry barry :lmao

Luke Young has joined QPR from Aston Villa for an undisclosed fee on a three-year deal, the London club have confirmed.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nothing wrong on our part, Park is the one who is being disrespectful to the club, especially if he already had a medical there. We have a pretty good relationship with Lille after Gervinho's deal anyway, if we offer a lot of money for them for Hazard they won't be bothering about us taking a 3 million euro signing off their hands. Probably just signing him to get attractions in Asia, and to show Lille that players can easily be turned.

If he is Bendtner's replacement then fans won't be happy.

lol at that sun thing. Nasri at 28? Kompany underpriced at 22. SWP 15 million? Johnson 24 million? More than Kompany? 

Fontas at 6? Pique at 15? Puyol at 10? Iniesta at 35? Maxwell at 26? Busquets at 20? Thiago at 13?

fuck the sun.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

31 players in that City squad to 22 in the Barca one. nice valuations as well :lmao.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

what the fuck is that shit. awful awful awful


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Lescott worth the same as Pique.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Park Chu young lmao. Deff replacement for Bendtner. similar scoring rate and everything. I hope he does well but it does end any chance of us getting Hazard as Lille wanted him so now they'll be pissed at us. £3m seems a good price but his goal record isnt anything to get excited about so i can't see it as much improvement on Bendtner tbh.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...o-england-to-sign-for-arsenal-lille-president

There's the park story.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Iniesta and Xavi less than David Silva, Toure worth more than Puyol and Pique combined :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



X-Static said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...o-england-to-sign-for-arsenal-lille-president
> 
> There's the park story.


goal.com = fail


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

reputable source


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> lol at that sun thing. Nasri at 28? Kompany underpriced at 22. SWP 15 million? Johnson 24 million? More than Kompany?
> 
> Fontas at 6? Pique at 15? Puyol at 10? Iniesta at 35? Maxwell at 26? Busquets at 20? Thiago at 13?
> 
> fuck the sun.


They also Valued Clichy at £18m :lmao. More than Puyol & Pique. Even Kolo Toure at £28m

Seriously


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

combined team of city and barcelona players:

Valdes
Alves Puyol Pique Abidal

Busquets
Xavi Iniesta

Pedro Messi Villa​
oh wait


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> combined team of city and barcelona players:
> 
> Valdes
> Alves Puyol Pique Abidal
> 
> Busquets
> Xavi Iniesta
> 
> Pedro Messi Villa​
> oh wait


Kun could get into that side for Pedro though to be fair


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Just read that Owen Hargreaves is going to blow everyone away and play 40 games when he returns.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Kun could get into that side for Pedro though to be fair


Not sure i'd play Kun out wide right over Pedro.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

needs more YAYA


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

park chu young? :side:

freddy adu was loaned out to Monaco a couple years ago, so I would watch Monaco matches in hoping to see him to play. I vaguely remember chu young.... he failed to impress. i dont recall anything amazing about him. 

he had better have improved his game since then.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It's not like Barca's forward positions mean anything. Whatever 3 play, they swap and interchange positions all the time. One attack could see Villa wide-right, Messi running through the middle and Pedro....somewhere. Next attack, all those positions could be switched around.

Talented bastards.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I remember Freddy Adu, at a time when I used to buy 4-4-2 magazine and read up on the most promising youngsters he seemed to be viewed as the biggest potential star of his time. Unless I've missed something of note since then I take it all the praise was extremely premature and the poor lad couldn't live up to such expectations?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I remember reading about Adu too. Last I remember he was at Benfica (I think)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Back page of my local paper linking Sunderland to Bendtner, Bellamy and some random German called Patrick Helmes.

Helmes plz, fuck off Bendtner and Bellamy


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bellamy last I read was linked with Liverpool.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

yesh, adu failed to meet expectations. he's back in the MLS. 

anyway. 

Hazard is not coming Arsenal. Ever. He'll move next year, probably to Real.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

are arsenal actually gonna buy anyone?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

chu-young is a buy. :side:

i guess elia tweeted that's been held out to prevent injury. he's gotta be on the move. wonder if it's to arsenal, tho.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

4 days (5) to do so. wheelin n dealin


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> 4 days (5) to do so. wheelin n dealin


arsenal can have hleb back. only 4 million according to the sun.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

hahaha we all knew he would buy someone from the french league. Wonder how tight he was in this deal


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

MAXWELL 26M (Y)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao thiago only £13m, he's probably worth at least double that


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Back page of my local paper linking Sunderland to Bendtner, Bellamy and some random German called Patrick Helmes.
> 
> Helmes plz, fuck off Bendtner and Bellamy


I'm sure you said you'd welcome Bellamy before, I'd rather have Bendtner or Bellamy over Helmes. You know a striker with prem experience.


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Park Chu-Young is an excellent signing. £2.6m fee supposedly, due to Monaco's relegation. Definite upgrade on Bendtner and Chamakh in terms of both ability and certainly attitude. Gary Cahill, Yann M'Vila and a creative player before September 1st and Wenger has gone some way to redeeming himself, in my eyes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Need goals sign bendtner hahaha love the logic from bruce.


2.6m? fuck me wenger is tighter than a nuns snatch.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Laughable the amount of stick Bendtner gets on here. In the right system he would be a good striker. 

Park Chu Young is a good buy. Will pay his wages and his transfer fee with the shirt sales we will make off of him. Lille were trying to buy him to replace Hazard so he's no slouch.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> I'm sure you said you'd welcome Bellamy before, I'd rather have Bendtner or Bellamy over Helmes. You know a striker with prem experience.


I may have done, but for his age and the wages he'd want I'd rather avoid him for now. Bendtner might do alright if we play him consistently tbh, we don't exactly require the same talent as Arsenal. Doubt he'd want to come here though, a player of his quality 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KingJames23 said:


> Park Chu-Young is an excellent signing. £2.6m fee supposedly, due to Monaco's relegation. Definite upgrade on Bendtner and Chamakh in terms of both ability and certainly attitude. Gary Cahill, Yann M'Vila and a creative player before September 1st and Wenger has gone some way to redeeming himself, in my eyes.


Ran away from Lille. Top-notch attitude.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> Laughable the amount of stick Bendtner gets on here.







That alone is worth a lifetime of stick.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Is Arsene that desperate he has to steal a player who was about to sign for another french club.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



haribo said:


> That alone is worth a lifetime of stick.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is Arsene that desperate he has to steal a player who was about to sign for another french club.


Nothing wrong with what we have done. Contacted Monaco and hes chosen to come here.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal stealing players while they sleep so they can sign them. Thuggin' and buggin'.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Park Chu-Young is gonna be mad when he wakes up and realizes he's an Arsenal player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



haribo said:


> That alone is worth a lifetime of stick.


World Class defending. Even Vidic couldn't defend that well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> World Class defending. Even Vidic couldn't defend that well.


He missed his calling in football.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Is Arsene that desperate he has to steal a player who was about to sign for another french club.


Dimitar Berbatov was on a plane to sign for Manchester City only to get picked up by alex Ferguson leaving man city officials standing in the airport wondering where Dimitar had gone.

Bendtner deserves all the stick he gets he needs a minimum for 7 chances in a game before he'll score one. When given a long run in the side this can come down to 5 chances but he's so clumsy it's unreal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

need creative midfields. sign another striker

ARSENE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Gunner14 said:


> Dimitar Berbatov was on a plane to sign for Manchester City only to get picked up by alex Ferguson leaving man city officials standing in the airport wondering where Dimitar had gone.
> 
> Bendtner deserves all the stick he gets he needs a minimum for 7 chances in a game before he'll score one. When given a long run in the side this can come down to 5 chances but he's so clumsy it's unreal.


I'm not talking about how they got him. Just confusing with all that money why not buy a marquee player.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> need creative midfields. sign another striker
> 
> ARSENE


Kiz fuck sake hahahaha did you have to.

You know what i'm talking about (nothing to do with your post)


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> I'm not talking about how they got him. Just confusing with all that money why not buy a marquee player.


Marquee player = risk. At 3M or 2.6 or whatever if he messes up then some fans who are complete retards like Stringer will think well he didnt cost that much so it's ok that he's shit.

And if he does well Wenger gets to get praise from what a signing for only 3M. 

But regardless of price every signing should be being made to improve our 1st 11 not our subs bench. Improve the squad by forcing your current 1st team onto the bench.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Kiz fuck sake hahahaha did you have to.
> 
> You know what i'm talking about (nothing to do with your post)


:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

kiz had to get me back 8*D


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> kiz had to get me back 8*D


You wanna see the stupid fucking troll has put on my User CP. The boy seriously needs to get a grip. That and a fucking life.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Chu-Young is excellent business for Arsenal. Technically excellent, intelligent, two footed, versatile, hard working. £3m a snip.

Chu-Young is South Korea's captain. Can play on either flank or up front. Offers reliable back up at a good price. Win:Win.

Jamie Sanderson.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

cry harder nige

i've had sol's arse repped to me about 10 times, numerous pics of suarez, carroll, united logos and various others pics. the tears from them have gone through numerous keyboards


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Nige™ said:


> You wanna see the stupid fucking troll has put on my User CP. The boy seriously needs to get a grip. That and a fucking life.


You're saying he's the one who needs to get a grip when you can't even take a bit of the banter that goes on here? Come on now. Either lighten up or turn pictures off.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> cry harder nige
> 
> i've had sol's arse repped to me about 10 times, numerous pics of suarez, carroll, united logos and various others pics. the tears from them have gone through numerous keyboards


It doesn't bother me. It's just pathetic, childish and a waste of time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

takes 2 mins max. worth it for the reaction


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Nige™ said:


> You wanna see the stupid fucking troll has put on my User CP. The boy seriously needs to get a grip. That and a fucking life.





Nige™ said:


> It doesn't bother me. It's just pathetic, childish and a waste of time.


doesn't bother you. unless he's posting pictures or gifs of a guy having a wank, what's the big deal?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

There's no way it doesn't bother you, Nige. It's clearly obvious how much it does.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Nige™ said:


> It doesn't bother me. It's just pathetic, childish and a waste of time.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao :lmao at seb

and thanks for the WOY gif [email protected] 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

fuck you cant block videos


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i assumed you'd never seen it as that goal was before city had money >_>


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i only started watching in about 06-07 and i liked city then best. DARIUS VASSELL had the coolest name i had ever heard, that was a contributing factor.

i hadnt seen the goal, i only just watched it now. i assumed it was a blackburn goal, not a city goal.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

nah it was michael tarnat, german left back you had I think when keegan was manager. scored a couple of thunderbolt free kicks. vassell, god he was a terrible player. though sven seems to love him.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i thought the mata pic was funny. ill have to find something better to rep you back with tho.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

well rockhead repped me with taylor horseface swift, so i'll be recovering from that for a while.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I wish Mata would do a commercial a la Harry Potter finding the right wand. Even get that old guy who played the wandmaker in on it. Have him try on a Liverpool jersey, something bad happens, Arsenal jersey, something bad happens. Puts on a Chelsea jersey, his face starts glowing and the wind blows through his hair.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> I wish Mata would do a commercial a la Harry Potter finding the right wand. Even get that old guy who played the wandmaker in on it. Have him try on a Liverpool jersey, something bad happens, Arsenal jersey, something bad happens. Puts on a Chelsea jersey, his face starts glowing and the wind blows through his hair.


Tottenham were the ones bidding for him, not us. 

Torres can do a similar commercial - he can put on Hermione's dress.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah but you were linked for most of the summer. Tottenham were only linked for like a day.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Tottenham were the ones bidding for him, not us.
> 
> Torres can do a similar commercial - he can put on Hermione's dress.


please, hermione has shown she can score


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Scoring with a ginger is the equivalent to scoring own goals. She's Ramsey.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

torres would celebrate an own goal. he's oh so desperate


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> well rockhead repped me with taylor horseface swift, so i'll be recovering from that for a while.


I got that for repping him with GRANT HOLT, thankfully that's all I got from today, another positive from not losing


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










One more creative midfielder!

Any idea who hes bidding for?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

No idea. I think we all want the same player, but it's looking unlikely now. Maybe Moutinho.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/14696496.stm

We've signed an Mexican U20 international. He's from Chivas and he can play as a striker or as an attacking midfielder.

I wonder who what player we're hoping he turns out to be like


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Carlos Vela?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wouldn't be disappointed with Moutinho at all tbh.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> Wouldn't be disappointed with Moutinho at all tbh.


Agreed.

The world may end right now


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

AVB seems to know what he's doing. moutinho would be great


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

#FreeGaryCahill trending in the UK

"#FreeGaryCahill "He has Arsenal DNA and he is suffering at Bolton. He wants to come home" (Xavi voice)"

:lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Lad on a United forum who's quite the genius with some of the captions he does produced this. :lmao.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao that's pretty brilliant.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Christ, I hope we somehow manage to do the impossible and sign him. Preferably around 10:30pm on Wednesday night :side:.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao that is great. Also give it up SA your not getting him. :side:. I'd love to see Arsenal come in on like Deadline day and bid like £60m for him


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ha, I love that Stride advert, great parody.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*











> Manchester CITY new boy Samir Nasri was SNUBBED by rivals United – after he reneged on an initial promise to sign for them.
> 
> Nasri went cap in hand back to Old Trafford when he feared his £24m move to the Etihad was about to collapse due to a dispute over agent fees.
> 
> But furious United chiefs slammed the door in the Frenchman’s face despite him making a .personal plea to revive the deal with the champions.
> 
> People Sport has been told the full bombshell details of Nasri’s negotiations with both Manchester clubs – as the Frenchman prepares to make his City debut at Tottenham today.
> 
> We have learned that the French midfielder personally agreed a £7m-a-year deal with Old Trafford boss Sir Alex Ferguson.
> 
> We can reveal Nasri is being paid almost £40,000-a-week MORE at City than he would have earned at United, making a mockery of the player’s claim that his move from Arsenal was for football, rather than financial, reasons.
> 
> Fergie and Nasri met in Paris during the summer with the player’s representatives in tow and after a deal was thrashed out the player confirmed he was thrilled at the prospect of becoming a United player.
> 
> The transfer stalled – and later collapsed altogether – when Nasri’s agents insisted on a massive £4m tax-free as their cut.
> 
> United refused to cough up the cash, leaving the way clear for moneybags City to make a more lucrative, £9m-a-year offer.
> 
> Nasri quickly agreed the terms but then, remarkably, his switch to the Etihad Stadium also came close to falling through over his agents’ demands.
> 
> City were reluctant to pay up and it was at that point that Nasri himself contacted United and tried to reignite his move there.
> 
> But the Old Trafford .hierarchy, furious at the player’s change of heart, were having none of it.
> 
> Unimpressed by Nasri’s agents’ behaviour and the .player’s .willingness to chase more money from City, they told him in no uncertain terms that they were not interested.
> 
> That left Nasri in limbo and he turned out for Arsenal in their 2-0 home defeat by Liverpool eight days ago.
> 
> Only when City later agreed to meet the agents’ demands was Nasri able to complete his move north.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Joel Campbell refused permit. 

A.) This means a new striker is arriving, probably PARK.

B.) He is going to either Lille or PSV. Hopefully he goes to Lille to improve the two clubs' relationship even more and hopefully sort a deal for Hazard for next summer.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wow, Nasri.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Joel Campbell refused permit.
> 
> A.) This means a new striker is arriving, probably PARK.


Rumours say N'Gog.

:side:

Will have to checkout this PARK character.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Another day without being repped pictures aren't i the best 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Nige™ said:


> You wanna see the stupid fucking troll has put on my User CP. The boy seriously needs to get a grip. That and a fucking life.


lmao, priceless.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Joel Campbell refused permit.
> 
> A.) This means a new striker is arriving, probably PARK.
> 
> B.) He is going to either Lille or PSV. Hopefully he goes to Lille to improve the two clubs' relationship even more and hopefully sort a deal for Hazard for next summer.


Call me crazy, but I think Hazard may want to play CL next season. 8*D


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Massive couple of days for Arsenal in this transfer window and like Paul Merson said, if they have to overspend by a few million on the players then so be it, hasn't done Liverpool any harm so far has it. The squad is pretty poor and I believe he has to make signings for the here and now regardless of their age as opposed to an AOC who could become good in a few years time. I think he should sign Scott Parker without a shadow of a doubt along with Gary Cahill and could have done a lot lot worse than to have picked up Joey Barton especially on a free transfer.

Just look at some of the people he's let go already such as Clichy & Eboue. £7m for Clichy who is tried and tested in the PL and has bundles of CL expereince and pretty much the same with Eboue. Sure they weren't the greatest players, but i'd damn sure have Clichy playing as my first choice left back over Gibbs & Traore and Eboue as my backup to Sagna at RB rather than Jenkinson.

I actually feared for Arsenal finishing 4th prior to the season starting and even more so now.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

According to Paul Merson Cahill, Barton and Parker would be bad buys as they would not get into the utd team.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> According to Paul Merson Cahill, Barton and Parker would be bad buys as they would not get into the utd team.


I sort of understand what he's saying but Arsenal aren't even a slight threat to Man Utd or Man City and Chelsea for that matter. Arsenals primary focus needs to be a 4th place finish minimum because even 3 games into the season it doesn't look an easy task by any stretch of the imagination and to win one of the domestic cups. If they have to sign some players that aren't good enough for Man Utd, or players that aren't considered to be the usual Arsenal type then so be it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

come on 'arry. Just give us modric. you know you want to


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Dale said:


> Massive couple of days for Arsenal in this transfer window and like Paul Merson said, if they have to overspend by a few million on the players then so be it, hasn't done Liverpool any harm so far has it. The squad is pretty poor and I believe he has to make signings for the here and now regardless of their age as opposed to an AOC who could become good in a few years time. I think he should sign Scott Parker without a shadow of a doubt along with Gary Cahill and could have done a lot lot worse than to have picked up Joey Barton especially on a free transfer.
> 
> Just look at some of the people he's let go already such as Clichy & Eboue. £7m for Clichy who is tried and tested in the PL and has bundles of CL expereince and pretty much the same with Eboue. Sure they weren't the greatest players, but i'd damn sure have Clichy playing as my first choice left back over Gibbs & Traore and Eboue as my backup to Sagna at RB rather than Jenkinson.
> 
> I actually feared for Arsenal finishing 4th prior to the season starting and even more so now.


exactly. the things that united, city, chelsea and liverpool have is that they have depth. dzeko gets injured, no worries, tevez comes in. nani gone? on comes valencia. and so on and so forth. arsenal have very little depth. that back 4 was terribly inexperienced, and looked like someone you play against brighton in the carling cup, not manchester united. sure, injuries have played their part, but gervinho/song werent injured. it shows that arsenal dont have anyone to replace if they do get injured. sagna goes down, carl jenkinson comes in? yeah.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bolton must be rubbing their hands now, while adding millions onto Gary Cahill's asking price, wenger is going to be desperate now


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal always miss their targets with the 'Negotiating games'. Dalglish might have been laughed at for his signings, but he didn't fuck around and he is now reaping the rewards.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> According to Paul Merson Cahill, Barton and Parker would be bad buys as they would not get into the utd team.


In a way he;s right. Regardless of our budget we should only be looking at players who can help us win the title. 2008 we had the base of a great side now since then the side that has left is better than the side we have by some distance. Even if it means only 1 player a season to add to the team we should have been doing that rather than spending 30m this summer of 9 players 8 of which are under 20 and useless to our 1st 11.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Toon make breakthrough in full-back chase after agreeing deal for Santon

Newcastle United have agreed a £5million deal for Inter Milan full-back Davide Santon.

Manager Alan Pardew has turned to the 20-year-old Italy international after hitting a snag in negotiations over PSV Eindhoven defender Erik Pieters. 

Santon can play either side and has progressed through the ranks at Inter.

Daily Mail :hmm:


----------



## Kun10

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Toon make breakthrough in full-back chase after agreeing deal for Santon
> 
> Newcastle United have agreed a £5million deal for Inter Milan full-back Davide Santon.
> 
> Manager Alan Pardew has turned to the 20-year-old Italy international after hitting a snag in negotiations over PSV Eindhoven defender Erik Pieters.
> 
> Santon can play either side and has progressed through the ranks at Inter.
> 
> Daily Mail :hmm:


Wasn't he supposedly the next big thing a few seasons ago? Bit of a shock really.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If you could have Barton, Cahill and Parker in that side? Simple fact of the matter is, you take them, those are smart buys. If you have to spend a little extra to get them (though Barton was right there for the taking), do it. Would they 'get into the United side'? No, they wouldn't, but Parker and Barton are talented midfielders, guys who could, with time, fill the gap that Fabregas and Nasri left. I'm a huge fan of Parker, I think he works hard, has great vision and passing ability, he makes stuff happen, just like Fab/Nas did.Cahill's the kind of smart defender who could provide some depth to the side, too; as mentioned above, that back four was atrocious today, Djourou was constantly one step behind (including letting Hernandez go free which led to the sending-off) and regardless of how Merson wanted to give credit to Jenkinson, he was pretty sloppy all game long and one decent cross didn't make up for it. Exactly the kind of defence that would concede eight goals against a strong United side.

Wenger needs to spend on some better players to keep the standard up if they can even consider top four right now, he's just left it bloody late to find out. FRIMPONG strengthens the entire defensive play when he's there but as Kiz says, there just needs to be more depth. United had Hernandez AND Berba ready to come off the bench today, that's ridiculous levels of depth, you'll never be out of firepower; the contrast between teams like United, City, Liverpool, Chelsea... and then Arsenal, is just stunning. If Wenger stays, he needs to pull his finger out and bring in some people who can make a difference - starting with Barton/Parker/Cahill in no way would be a bad start to that; the latter two are still on the cards if he wants them.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Shocking pick-up for Newcastle if you guys get him. I didn't think they'd let Santon leave.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> One last entry for today, via A Bola in Portugal: Alvaro Pereira is looking to force a move to Chelsea after Porto rejected two bids. The first was €18 million - which Porto president Pinto da Costa said he “rejected in 30 seconds” - and the second was €25 million.
> 
> It appears no one expected the Porto president to be this difficult about it, but he’s upset with Andre Villas-Boas for leaving and is demanding the €30 million release clause is paid in full as a result. Pereira, therefore, is having to try to force his way out, not unlike Luka Modric at Tottenham.


Everyone wants to come to us. Modric now Pereira. Lets get em both Roman, SAVE THESE PLAYERS FROM DESPAIR!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Liverpool don't have great depth. If they are down on a few players barring central midfield they struggle for quality aswell. They struggle without Suarez.

Arsenal's depth shouldn't be compared to Citeh's, that's just silly. Citeh had nearly 90 million pounds worth of talent on their bench today.

Cahill's price will stay the same, luckily he is on his last year at the club and they won't turn down 15 million, they would probably even take 12.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Modric be awesome buy for chelsea, just like mata. for sure gonna be a force this season as usual chelsea.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rockhead said:


> Everyone wants to come to us. Modric now Pereira. Lets get em both Roman, SAVE THESE PLAYERS FROM DESPAIR!


:lmao Abramovich, what a hero. Saving players from SLAVERY. 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If he gets Modric then you can pretty much say that, yeah.

Daniel Levy's gonna end up in a straight jacket at this rate.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Toon make breakthrough in full-back chase after agreeing deal for Santon
> 
> Newcastle United have agreed a £5million deal for Inter Milan full-back Davide Santon.
> 
> Manager Alan Pardew has turned to the 20-year-old Italy international after hitting a snag in negotiations over PSV Eindhoven defender Erik Pieters.
> 
> Santon can play either side and has progressed through the ranks at Inter.
> 
> Daily Mail :hmm:


Either one of those signings would be immense. It's amazing some of the names Newcastle still manage to attract.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i heard we've been linked with van der wiel

could be a great right back


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I heard we actually signed the guy. €32m was the rumored price. No confirmation from Chelsea yet, though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

hey, im not complaining. City and united are making statements, the Roman isnt gonna take this shit lying down.

i always felt most the goals against us came from down the right.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I guess this guy will be Bosingwa's replacement, but Ivanovic can cover there, too. If this guy's as good as people say he is, I just don't see why we're signing him right now. Unless AVB is looking at making Ivanovic the immediate replacement for John Terry, who is by no means done yet, either. I just hope this guy's okay with waiting a while, because Bosingwa is on fire right now.

Pereira, that's a signing that makes sense if we get him. 

And Modric. Or Moutinho. Or Sneijder. :side:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You do have a habit of signing fairly average Portuguese right-backs.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bosingwa's been much better than average as of late, though. I'd call him arguably our best player of the season thus far.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Paulo Ferreira is one of the most forgettable players I've ever seen. If I had to list all of the Chelsea defenders I can remember, Tal Ben Haim would be above Ferreira.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Fuck off, you can't sign Van Der Wiel. Bosingwa's in my fantasy team.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

And if van der Wiel comes to Chelsea, he'd better be prepared to wait on the bench, because Bosingwa's too good right now to be taken off. This guy is flourishing in AVB's system.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gregory van der Wiel had a shit last season, plagued by injury and poor form. He isn't going to go to Chelsea. The highest he'll go to is Bayern Munchen, if he has a good season for Ajax.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Agreed, it's all about the system ...

... And my fantasy team. :side:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Evo said:


> Bosingwa's been much better than average as of late, though. I'd call him arguably our best player of the season thus far.


True he's doing better under AVB, but It's still very early days. He's had his injuries but some of his defending can be pretty lolworthy.

As for Paulo, I do wonder how he has survived for so long.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I have heard nothing about Van der Wiel. If rumors are true then its odd we are going for a RB, when Ivanovic is perfectly capable in that position. Unless like Evo said, he's getting looked up as a CB for the season. Or maybe Bosingwa is leaving? I don't know, but before I strengthen Chelsea's defense I would look for a new CM. And especially with the info being released that Modric saying he didn't wanna play today Chelsea MUST make another bid for him. I don't really like Ferreira either. Although he did have one or two good games at the end of last season I still want him to get sold.

And what gives why is Anelka still with us? We need to clear him out. I feel like we have a plethora of forwards at the moment (Torres, Lukaku, Drogba, Sturridge, and yes even Kalou), and its a good time to let Anelka go :side:.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Paulo always seems to do something really well on the few occasions that he ever plays.

Only trouble is he usually makes a clanger of a mistake and just kinda holds on the rest of the time.

EDIT: And Anelka's playing well, don't really see much reason to let him go at this point. He brought us back into the game against WBA and nearly put us ahead, too.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rockhead said:


> I have heard nothing about Van der Wiel. If rumors are true then its odd we are going for a RB, when Ivanovic is perfectly capable in that position. Unless like Evo said, he's getting looked up as a CB for the season. Or maybe Bosingwa is leaving? I don't know, but before I strengthen Chelsea's defense I would look for a new CM. And especially with the info being released that Modric saying he didn't wanna play today Chelsea MUST make another bid for him. I don't really like Ferreira either. Although he did have one or two good games at the end of last season I still want him to get sold.
> 
> *And what gives why is Anelka still with us?* We need to clear him out. I feel like we have a plethora of forwards at the moment (Torres, Lukaku, Drogba, Sturridge, and yes even Kalou), and its a good time to let Anelka go :side:.


He's been better than Torres for you guys.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> True he's doing better under AVB, but It's still very early days. He's had his injuries but some of his defending can be pretty lolworthy.
> 
> As for Paulo, I do wonder how he has survived for so long.


Only explanation I can think of is Ferreira saved Roman's life and sends him on a guilt trip whenever he tries to tell Paulo he's released.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shock said:


> Paulo Ferreira is one of the most forgettable players I've ever seen. If I had to list all of the Chelsea defenders I can remember, Tal Ben Haim would be above Ferreira.












Remember this guy? A defender with the number 9 shirt. Sacrilegious.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Anelka's movement and finishing potency is still good enough as solid back-up. He seems happy playing that role. Not many replacements at his level will be happy warming the bench.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Remember this guy? A defender with the number 9 shirt. Sacrilegious.


But our number 9 doesn't mean much today does it. 8*D


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Aha, is that Boulahrouz? TOP PLAYER. I think Ferreira's stayed so long cos he's experienced backup, saves spending money buying a new one when he can do the job. He's utterly forgettable now, but I don't think anyone remembers what a great right back he was when Chelsea signed him from Porto in 2004. 

Anelka's still good, been better than Torres, much better than Kalou, and Lukaku and Sturridge are still young. Do see the point though, if you've got too many strikers, you're not going to ship off your main man of the last few seasons (Drogba), your record signing (Torres), or your young prospects (Sturridge and Lukaku), so you're looking at deadwood (Kalou) or an aging player who can be sacraficed, that being NAUGHTY NICOLAS. But it's priceless to have such a good player happy to just have a supporting role and not demmanding to start. I love that Maxi's come into his own scoring goals for us, but is happy to be a bit-part player and come in when we need him. Very useful, helps you build a real squad.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Remember this guy? A defender with the number 9 shirt. Sacrilegious.


Oh man. BOULAHROUZ.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kalou and Sturridge(I hope not) look the odd ones out.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Torres seems to be the odd one out to me, NO RACIAL 8*D


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Have to wait till Roman gets over his man-crush before Torres goes the way of Andrei


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Anelka's still good, been better than Torres, much better than Kalou, and Lukaku and Sturridge are still young. Do see the point though, if you've got too many strikers, you're not going to ship off your main man of the last few seasons (Drogba), your record signing (Torres), or your young prospects (Sturridge and Lukaku), so you're looking at deadwood (Kalou) or an aging player who can be sacraficed, that being NAUGHTY NICOLAS. But it's priceless to have such a good player happy to just have a supporting role and not demmanding to start.


This pretty much. Feel like there are too many forwards atm, hoping for Sturridge to finally break through this season. Yeah it comes down to Anelka or Kalou, and I'm picking Anelka because of age. Anelka has done some great service for the club though, not gonna deny that.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Have to wait till Roman gets over his man-crush before Torres goes the way of Andrei


You just reminded me of Shevchenko's Chelsea stint. Completely forgot about him.

There needs to be a thread, or at least a series of posts, remembering the randomers of the Roman era.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'll Start

The Russian Dynamo who played an incredible 16 times. Brought to the club and loaned out the very same year.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I see your SMERTIN and raise you this one-season wonder:


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> He's utterly forgettable now, but I don't think anyone remembers what a great right back he was when Chelsea signed him from Porto in 2004.


*raises hand* I didn't! Was a huge Ferreira supporter for a long time, still think he's underrated.

And the trend that seems to exist between Chelsea and people forgetting/ignoring things seems to be strong, especially this pre-season/season so far. Sturridge looks the odd man out? Sturridge has been serving a 3-game suspension. Yikes, lol. I remember reading somebody a few days ago saying "Sturridge is wasted at Chelsea." I mentioned the 3-game suspension and they were quiet from then on.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Smertin was shite. 

Carling Cup Final Chelsea beat us in brings two players to mind. Jarosik who for some reason started :| and Kezman who got one of the goals.

Edit: Think one season wonder is over-doing it, I'd use that for someone who was actually good for one season, rather than someone who only lasted one, and was shite <_< 

Mutu was a bit terrible after a while too, then he decided to DO SUM DRUGS.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I only remember Jarosik being at Birmingham and Celtic.

This guy was pure quality:


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I rated Tiago actually, was surprised they let him go after a season. His goal at OT was unreal. 

Geremi was fucking useless after a while too, glad they let him take a peno against us in the 2007 CL semi final. Not so pleased he scored a goal at Anfield though, that was a low point.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Another one-season hit, all the way from Bilbao:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shock said:


> I see your SMERTIN and raise you this one-season wonder:


I felt sorry for him during his goal-drought. Came with a big rep too. 

Tiago wasn't that bad, just another case of being lost in the shuffle. Mutu could've been special if he didn't decide to go do a Maradonna


This guy managed to fool two clubs. Quite surprising considering how much talent he had.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Another of Roman's Randomers.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Always forget that Maniche was there. Same story with Quaresma, actually. 

And I remember everyone thinking what a great player del Horno was going to be for Chelsea. That worked out well, NAAAAAAT.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Another of Roman's Randomers.


Think we have a winner. Roman spending really was out of control.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Here's my personal favourite:










At Chelsea for five years, out on loan for three of them.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The summer they got Sidwell, Pizarro and Ben Haim on frees was the most bizarre thing I think I've seen from Chelsea since they've been in ze money.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao Wasn't it when Roman and Jose were having the lovers tiff?


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

They were some real WTF transfers.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

They really have been a revolving door of randomness. They have been quite successful too, though :side:.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

For sure. Jose was quality, but Ranieri would've delivered them a decent amount of success. He was treated harsh.


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mikael Forssell was just a random Chelsea player, period.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He's on trial with us. :side:


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ranieri was treated harshly, all the talk of a new manager while he was still in the job and doing his best was quite upsetting to see. Didn't help that he had one of those faces that made you just feel sorry for him if things werent going well...

He'd have carried on doing quite well, but I don't think he'd have had the success Jose had, especially when you consider that Mourinho's success was largely based on that defense he built in his first season. He got the best out of Terry and bought in Carvalho, Ranieri may not have done the same. They almost felt like a ticking timebomb under Claudio, never looked safe with a lead or overly consistent, and he'd often tinker with the team at the wrong time and cost them the match (ie; the CL semi final against Monaco). Mourinho also developed that insane home record that he had from Porto, bought it to Chelsea, then took it to Inter before finally, finally losing a home game with Real. For all these random players we've pointed out, Mourinho also signed some top stars that did very well for him. Props though to Ranieri, he nurtured Gudjohnsen and Lampard, and Cole and Duff were his signings, all big players throughout the first league title win.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool don't have great depth. If they are down on a few players barring central midfield they struggle for quality aswell. They struggle without Suarez.
> 
> Arsenal's depth shouldn't be compared to Citeh's, that's just silly. Citeh had nearly 90 million pounds worth of talent on their bench today.
> 
> Cahill's price will stay the same, luckily he is on his last year at the club and they won't turn down 15 million, they would probably even take 12.


not comparing their actual depth. im comparing the fact they have depth.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Think we have a winner. Roman spending really was out of control.


you can see the look of interest in Jose's face. this player is gonna be a chelsea champion


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

did we buy anyone yet?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> did we buy anyone yet?





> Sky Sports and other major news outlets are reporting that Park Chu Young did a 180 on his plane and headed to France to negotiate with Lille.
> 
> Gary Cahill was also caught laughing at the Gunner's misfortune on Bolton's training ground.
> 
> -Rockhead Sports Central


Legit source. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i wonder if the new arsenal medical is taking an arse raping


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

What makes it all the more annoying is that I'm quite sure that Chelsea aside, we have the biggest and highest paid medical team in the league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

definitely not getting our money's worth.

new name linked to arsenal: Xherdan Shaqiri

winger from fc basel. 19.

that's all i know.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> definitely not getting our money's worth.
> 
> new name linked to arsenal: Xherdan Shaqiri
> 
> winger from fc basel. 19.
> 
> that's all i know.


Supposedly he's really good, already plays for the Swiss national team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> definitely not getting our money's worth.
> 
> new name linked to arsenal: Xherdan Shaqiri
> 
> winger from fc basel. 19.
> 
> that's all i know.


hopefully arsenal dont get him, as he is actually decent


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I can see why Arsenal feel they need more wingers.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Definitely, their defense is already rock solid anyway.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsene: Let in 8? we just need to score 9.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Liverpool don't have great depth. If they are down on a few players barring central midfield they struggle for quality aswell. They struggle without Suarez.
> 
> Arsenal's depth shouldn't be compared to Citeh's, that's just silly. Citeh had nearly 90 million pounds worth of talent on their bench today.
> 
> Cahill's price will stay the same, luckily he is on his last year at the club and they won't turn down 15 million, they would probably even take 12.


We have better depth than you guys. way better.

Were playing well now, and still have Gerrard, Johnson, Meireles, Aurelio out injured and players like Spearing, Shelvey etc that are playing bit-parts. 

This is the first time in...i can't even remember when where I've been happy with our depth. Back up striker is probaly the only thing left we need.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

don't worry, Stringer can reflect on Arsenal's lack of depth next year when they try and capture the Europa league.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Any good young player will become worse now, if they join Arsenal. if Wellback was an Arsenal player, he would be along the same lines with Chamakh. But he's not and that's why he's paying off, big time.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


> don't worry, Stringer can reflect on Arsenal's lack of depth next year when they try and capture the Europa league.


Europa League? Top-6 looks difficult, at this rate and fairplay? Nah.

Sorry for double post.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


> don't worry, Stringer can reflect on Arsenal's lack of depth next year when they try and capture the Championship title.


Agreed.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

well fuck, i didn't want to kick them too hard when they're down. I'm guess i'm not (on) Song with my banter.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Apologies for this topic being the same as my last post but,



> Santon poised for Toon - Agent
> Inter Milan full-back Davide Santon is in talks to join Newcastle, according to the player's agent
> 
> The Italy international is under contract with the Serie A giants until June 2014 and is also a reported target of Roma.
> 
> "At this time there is no possibility that Santon can join Roma because right now the aim is Newcastle," said Santon's agent Claudio Vigorelli to Corriere dello Sport.
> 
> The 20-year-old has been with Inter since 2008 and made 16 appearances in all competitions during the first half of last season before going on loan in the second half of the campaign and making 11 league appearances for Cesena.


Whatever happens, we still need a striker.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


> well fuck, i didn't want to kick them too hard when they're down. I'm guess i'm not (on) Song with my banter.


Song is leaving?!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

not to my knowledge. play on words and his stomp on Barton


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The fuck would Santon want to join Newcastle over Roma for? Stupid if true.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

he wants part of a superior league


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Oh that's a bit of good news then. Arsenal also linked to *Fella*ini today.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™ said:


> The fuck would Santon want to join Newcastle over Roma for? Stupid if true.












Don't be mad.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Another of Roman's Randomers.







Sidwell was definitely the most WTF signing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



steamed hams said:


> Oh that's a bit of good news then. Arsenal also linked to *Fella*ini today.


It's a shameful thing, watching Arsenal defend
A former great, has lost his head
Mister Wenger, sent out the kids
Too high a line, too high a line
OHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah you fight for every, corner just to concede.


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ About time someone posted the single reason why Santon would pick Newcastle over Roma. (Y)


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Benayoun look's to be on his way out of Chelsea. He's said there's a few clubs interested & Newcastle are being linked with a move. Armand Traore is to have a medical with QPR later today, according to skysports.com. Plus Shaun Wright-Phillips is near to completing a move to QPR according to Neil Warnock.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

come on qpr, take joe cole.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Joke Hole picking up a £100,000 a week just to play the occasional reserve match and sit on the bench most weeks. What a life.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Think how many cigarettes that can buy him per week, guy must be in paradise. Shame it never worked for him here, the manager he had upon arrival probably didn't help.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

weiss on loan to espanyol


----------



## Shock

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Santa Cruz to Real Betis on season-long loan.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Steve Bruce has apparently declared an interest in Peter Crouch :side: he rejected us before we got Darren Bent. I wonder what has changed.......


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Crouch, what the fuck do people see in that useless waste of flesh?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I feel this one is again apt after yesterday.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I wonder how ''life-long'' Lukaku has been a fan of Chelsea? :hmm:

Maybe a life-long Didier Drogba fan.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










:hmm:


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


















Wonder what happened to them :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Who is the first guy? Huth?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yes. Or HULKO as Pro Evo called him.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Neil Sullivan

Ferreria
Ben Haim
Morais
Bridge

Jaorsik
Veron
Smertin
Sidwell
Maniche

Kezman

^ all of those were signed under abramovich, right? couldn't even fit forssell, huth, hilario, tiago, parker or shevchenko in.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Seb said:


> Neil Sullivan
> 
> Ferreria
> Ben Haim
> Morais
> Bridge
> 
> Jaorsik
> Veron
> Smertin
> Sidwell
> Maniche
> 
> Kezman
> 
> ^ all of those were signed under abramovich, right? couldn't even fit forssell, huth, hilario, tiago, parker or shevchenko in.


Nuno Morais :lmao Last time I heard of him, he was playing against us for APOEL in the CL.

Forssell and Huth were signed before Abramovich came in though. In fact, Huth spent some time in our youth ranks.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Crouch, what the fuck do people see in that useless waste of flesh?


I don't see anything in him either. 

Apparently Arsenal are now interested in Alex from Chelsea.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Traore is out of Arsenal; is it true? That would be the best news for us. 

Having no LB is better than having Traore...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gibbs is injury prone. Traore is going. This can only mean one thing - more Sagna on the left, and more MIGHTY Carl Jenkinson on the right.

Except for next game. Unlucky Swansea. 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:side: I just hope Crouch goes to Stoke instead....... and we get the much rumored ROMAN PAVLYCHENKO 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nah. Arsene has already signed a LB, two CBs, a midfield playmaker, and a center forward. (Y)

Arsenal to go on a 35 game unbeaten run. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Razor King said:


> Traore is out of Arsenal; is it true? That would be the best news for us.
> 
> Having no LB is better than having Traore...


Having TRaore is like having no left back. Feel sorry for Q.P.R.

Told you all he was dog shite when he came back but Stringer rates him.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Not sure I get the hate for Crouchy in all honesty. Obviously his strengths are in the air, so if Sunderland can get Gyan to forge a good understanding with him and read the knockdowns, he could make the team a good amount of goals. Infact I seem to remember several goals last year he created last year for Van Der Vaart by peeling off back post and knocking it down to him. If memory serves me right, VDV did an interview I think where he put over Crouchy for his assists.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Forssell and Huth were signed before Abramovich came in though. In fact, Huth spent some time in our youth ranks.


Huth is class. Last season he was immense, I went to a fair few Stoke matches and countless times he just dominated the oppositions strikers or winger.

Sometimes he can get a bit wreckless and do some stupid things, (see: elbow on Balotelli, punch to Upson, some 2 footed challenges) but overall his intensity is very impressive.

As for Crouch? Shite. Never rated him. He's got good feet for a big man but there is just no excuse for a guy that tall to have to climb all over defenders and not even be that talented with his head.



On a different note, I'm not confident at all about Villa this season. McLeish needs to get spending right away. We've still got a really weak side past the first 11, although our youngsters look good, they just aren't ready yet. 

And after McLeish says he's not going to sell anyone in this window a few days back, he straight away sells Luke Young. We just need to buy and fast. If Upson and Woodgate were available as they must have been to go to Stoke, I'll be annoyed if we didn't go for them. Woodgate is well worth the risk. Haven't seen Upson yet this year, but I can't take watching Richard Dunne much longer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

traore is shit.

qpr, best of luck with him. is it a transfer or a loan?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I read it was a season long loan a couple of days ago.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...aore-to-QPR-for-the-season-article790526.html

There's what I read.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

clint dempsey to sevilla for 8 million pounds?

would be a nice buy at a good price. I'd rather spend 8 million Dempsey than 3-5 million on Chu-Young.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

can't believe inter sold pandev, as well as eto'o


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Another of Roman's Randomers.


:lmao Jose looks like he is wondering who the fuck he is. 


where did pandev go?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> where did pandev go?


Napoli on loan for a year. Lavezzi & Quagliarella there already. They've also signed Inler & Santana, plus Donadel.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



ßen said:


> Huth is class. Last season he was immense, I went to a fair few Stoke matches and countless times he just dominated the oppositions strikers or winger.
> 
> Sometimes he can get a bit wreckless and do some stupid things, (see: elbow on Balotelli, punch to Upson, some 2 footed challenges) but overall his intensity is very impressive.
> 
> As for Crouch? Shite. Never rated him. He's got good feet for a big man but there is just no excuse for a guy that tall to have to climb all over defenders and not even be that talented with his head.
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note, I'm not confident at all about Villa this season. McLeish needs to get spending right away. We've still got a really weak side past the first 11, although our youngsters look good, they just aren't ready yet.
> 
> And after McLeish says he's not going to sell anyone in this window a few days back, he straight away sells Luke Young. We just need to buy and fast. If Upson and Woodgate were available as they must have been to go to Stoke, I'll be annoyed if we didn't go for them. Woodgate is well worth the risk. Haven't seen Upson yet this year, but I can't take watching Richard Dunne much longer.


Add Makoun to that list. Season long loan to Olympiakos.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Nige™ said:


> Napoli on loan for a year. Lavezzi & Quagliarella there already. They've also signed Inler & Santana, plus Donadel.


Napoli's Frontline is going to cause a few annihilations


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

napoli will fuck shit up.

cannot wait to see them in the CL.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal make enquiry for Yossi Benayoun according to Sky Sources. Would be a short term fix, but has got a creative side to him


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao Jose looks like he is wondering who the fuck he is.
> 
> 
> where did pandev go?


Heh, that's one of Mourinho's boys. Costinha, Maniche and Deco = Champions League for Porto in 04.

We signed him on loan for cover, because Essien made an awful tackle on Didi Hamann (great player he was) in a CL group game and got suspended for the first two knockout games - against Barcelona.

Benayoun being linked to Arsenal now. As controversial as this is; if we get Modric, I rather keep Yossi than Lampard :$


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Name the Chelsea STAR! A Scolari signing too I believe.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Nige™ said:


> Napoli on loan for a year. Lavezzi & Quagliarella there already. They've also signed Inler & Santana, plus Donadel.


You missed the best one.
Fuck Pandev.
And Fuck Quagliarella.

Napoli's attack has been for so long :

Lavezzi Cavani
Hamsik​
Pandev better not ruin that dream line up of attack.
Boosted much more by Inler in midfield as well.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Name the Chelsea STAR! A Scolari signing too I believe.


People had so much high hopes for him. I remember he got called up to the England squad without even playing a Prem game! But when he went on loan to Wolves, he got found out in a terrible way. Awful concentration level.

He came through our ranks though.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yossi is always the makeweight in any deal. Poor fella. It's an intelligent signing by Wenger. Yossi will do a decent job before Wenger properly rebuilds in the summer.


Isn't Michael playing in Germany now?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yossi was boss for us back in 2008/09 season. If he can find that form again he would be a great addition to any side. Wouldn't mind us signing him back if he could get that form again tbh.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

That's what so strange. He's done well at virtually all his clubs when given the chance. Modric deal must be close then if he's on his way.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> People had so much high hopes for him. I remember he got called up to the England squad without even playing a Prem game! But when he went on loan to Wolves, he got found out in a terrible way. Awful concentration level.
> 
> He came through our ranks though.












Yeah I don't know why I thought he was a Scorlari signing. This guy was tho, remember him?

Yossi would be a great player for any team in the Prem. ANY. Not necessarily as a starter for every team but a great squad player for any team.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Benayoun would be a good buy for Arsenal. If i'm correct he can play in the side and in the centre.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

wouldn't mind benayoun.

but i imagine the masses would be upset at the lack of a "big" signing. but i wouldn't mind it, at all.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I think it's smarter to invest in PL experience considering what has happened to the squad. The Luxury talent can always be acquired over the summer.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Yeah I don't know why I thought he was a Scorlari signing. This guy was tho, remember him?
> 
> Yossi would be a great player for any team in the Prem. ANY. Not necessarily as a starter for every team but a great squad player for any team.


You know, I had to check image properties to see who he was. Tbf, we should have sacked Scolari straight after he asked to bring this nobody in.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i remember fabio paim from championship manager 4, he was one of the best young players you could buy :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You know I was watching Arsenal Sunday and it really stood out how they just weren't Jewish enough.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

According to "Sky Sources" Spurs are looking at Hargreaves now. Parker, Diarra and Hargreaves...

Not too long to wait now, Luka 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:side: These rumours of us signing Niko from the Yids seemed to have died down.....


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> :side: These rumours of us signing Niko from the Yids seemed to have died down.....


Well he saw Brucey was ringing him and sent it straight to voicemail. Didn't call back obviously.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Well he saw Brucey was ringing him and sent it straight to voicemail. Didn't call back obviously.


8*D but we can offer the luxery of living in the Echo 24 hotel next to the river wear over looking the dark streets where drugs dealers stand :side: . Its obviously the harsh London streets of the North.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

apparently arsenal have signed Andre Dos Santos from Fenerbache, for €7m, he is a 28 year old left back


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He literally cannot be any worse than Armand Traore.



> Arsenal have responded to their 8-2 Old Trafford humiliation by rushing into the transfer market to reinforce a severely stretched squad. The Premier League club is working to complete as many as four deals by deadline day tomorrow with Arsene Wenger even preparing to deviate from his standard recruitment policy by signing a player in his 30s.
> 
> Wenger is considering a large cohort of targets in four positions - left back, centre back, central midfield and attack - with several negotiations ongoing. On Sunday evening the Arsenal manager called Yossi Benayoun to discuss the 31 year old's interest in leaving Chelsea for his club.
> 
> Benayoun, who has been deemed surplus to requirements by Andre Villas-Boas, the new Chelsea manager, said yesterday that he was "negotiating with several teams" and would have "news soon".
> 
> The Israeli playmaker has drawn interest from former club Liverpool - who are looking at other experienced options in attack, including Craig Bellamy - and French champions Lille, whom he is understood to be most likely to join.
> 
> Wenger is also contemplating an offer for Alex, the Brazilian central defender, who is known to be open to a move away from Stamford Bridge if it secured him regular first-team football. Arsenal's thinking with Alex is to add an aerially strong individual capable of bolstering their defence at venues such as Stoke and Blackburn.
> 
> While Gary Cahill remains one of four candidates for that role, Arsenal remain unimpressed with Bolton Wanderers' description of their initial bid for the England international as "derisory".
> 
> Contrary to initial reports, that offer was for an initial £8 million (Dh48m) with another £1m payable once Cahill had played 50 games. Further performance-related payments could have taken Bolton's income above £11m for a player who has one year remaining on his current contract, albeit with an option for a further season.
> 
> At left back, Wenger has decided against a formal approach for Everton's consistently impressive Leighton Baines, deciding to offer Kieran Gibbs the opportunity to establish himself in the position once the 21 year old recovers from injury. With Armand Traore permitted to undergo a medical at Queens Park Rangers yesterday, Arsenal were working to complete the signing of an overseas-based defender. There were also details to complete on the £3m purchase of South Korea striker Park Chu-young from AS Monaco.
> 
> Having sold Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri for fees worth over €60m (Dh320m), recruitment in central midfield is of particular importance but is proving problematic with Sochaux and Rennes insisting on taking a significant proportion of that income to sell France internationals Marvin Martin and Yann M'Vila. The latter would also be unavailable for the group stages of the Champions League having played Europa League football for Rennes already this season.
> 
> Considered by many as the most impressive talent in German football, Mario Goetze has been the subject of a recent offer only for Borussia Dortmund to respond by asking €35m for the 19 year old.
> 
> Goetze is understood to be happy to stay with the Bundesilga champions for one additional season before moving to Spain or England next summer. Wenger has failed to pursue his initial inquiry for Mikel Arteta, a decision that has frustrated the Everton midfielder.
> 
> "We are working hard to sign players," said Wenger who has been angered by criticism of Arsenal's recruitment efforts. " If we find the right players, we sign them. We have the money to sign them if they strengthen our team. We have 20 people to work on that."
> 
> Wenger is also under pressure from Stan Kroenke to spend impressively. Arsenal's new owner has been concerned by growing dissent among the club's support and falling demand for seats at the Emirates Stadium.
> 
> [email protected]


DuncanCastles Duncan Castles
@
@ibycu2187 No, #afc have 4 main targets at centre back, Alex and Cahill among them, but only intend to sign one. Expected to go to the wire.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I really like Benayoun. Unfortunately with his injury last year he didn't get much play time. He probably wouldn't have got a lot of play time this year either, so I can see why Chelsea would look to send him somewhere else. I still say fuck Arsenal, offer him to Spurs, so we can get Modric :side:.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

come on levy, take yossi. you can invite him over during passover for the meal after the fast :side:

mazel tov!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

so andre santos is the starting leftback for brazil?

that's cool.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Andre Santos and Benayoun! Big name signings.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

about on par with enrique, and downing.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Good signing. We have had a bid for Gotze turned down and have apparently been told we need to offer 35m to sign him. Bendtner is also on his way out in a money plus player deal for an unknown player.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> about on par with enrique, and downing.


Lulz, you think that if it makes you feel better 8*D


----------



## Kun10

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Andre Santos and Benayoun! Big name signings.


If I was an Arsenal I'd be very happy with those signings. Definitely on the right track, especially when you listen to the rumours of teenagers and more wingers. Yossi may be quick fix but would still be a good signing, very underrated player.

Still think Arsenal need to sign some players with Premiership experience though. May sound like such a cliche but they are in a crysis right now and can't be doing with bedding players in. Still wondering why they didn't go in for Barton or Parker, even if they replaced them next season or in January.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Very interesting couple of days ahead, we're expected to be very busy. Hopefully we get 2-3 players sorted.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

id bid 35 mill gotze. Astonishing talent


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Very interesting couple of days ahead, we're expected to be very busy. Hopefully we get 2-3 players sorted.


Pardew's jaw will be in agony with all the smiling he'll be doing 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Lulz, you think that if it makes you feel better 8*D


what the fuck are you on to think that Enrique and Downing are huge name players?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Pardew's jaw will be in agony with all the smiling he'll be doing 8*D


If the Santon deal goes through so will mine. But yeah, dat smile will be the deal clincher.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> If the Santon deal goes through so will mine. But yeah, dat smile will be the deal clincher.












It's just not the same


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> id bid 35 mill gotze. Astonishing talent


Same hopefully we do.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hopefully that cash-plus-player is Wenger signing Meyler or something off us.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nah Bendtner is to good for sunderland.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal are trying to include Bendtner in a player+cash deal.

That 35m number is bullshit. BVB have to value him higher, otherwise he'd already be gone. 

43m + Bendtner for Goetze. :side:

Anyway, the whole rumor is garbage. Emanates from the same guy who said that Snejider to United was a done deal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Idk, about Arsenal bidding 35 million for Gotze. Looks to me like Wenger is sort of scavenging other teams for older (and cheaper) players with looking at Santos, Alex, and Benayoun. Not a bad idea, for an immediate fix anyways.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> Nah Bendtner is to good for sunderland.


Sunderland have 2 points

Arsenal 1 point

by theory of points, Bendtner is also too good for Arsenal.

8*D


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

There's 2 different rumors. One is that we have bid 35m and the other is that we have had a bid turned down and have been told to bid 35m.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Traore confirmed to be signed by QPR, apparently we finished the signing of Young 2 hours ago, and QPR are interested in Henri Lansbury sad, also Bendtner is going, which I am pleased of. Also Chamakh is getting a lot of interest, dunno why as he's shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsenal are looking to only bring one central defender. Kinda think they two. I guess it depends on how good Miquel is, and whether he'd be leaving on a loan.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Confirmed that we're currently close to signing Andre Santos, excellent signing for us!


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He's having a medical tomorrow. So the deal should be done tomorrow.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

having watched Brazil against Germany, U.S, and some of the Copa America ... I don't really remember him at all. Not sure if that's bad or good.

I'm definitely going to have reserve judgement. But he cannot be worse than Jenkinson or Traore.

Word on twitter is he's a solid attacker, but a defensive liability.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> having watched Brazil against Germany, U.S, and some of the Copa America ... I don't really remember him at all. Not sure if that's bad or good.
> 
> I'm definitely going to have reserve judgement. But he cannot be worse than Jenkinson or Traore.
> 
> Word on twitter is he's a solid attacker, but a defensive liability.


He's better than Clichy going forward and defending. So it's an upgrade at least.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He only has 22 caps for Brazil. Still better than Traore, he tries to do tricks when defending which is worrying, but overall he is pretty solid.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

So you finally get a Left back and he is better at attacking than defending? 

fpalm

Edit: Does tricks in defence? 

fpalm. I dunno if he can pull it off then it alright but I prefer a no nonsense tackle and get out of trouble type defender.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gotze is the kind of player you can build a team around. For a LOOOOOOOOONG time.

If wenger gets him, my faith in him will be restored


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

22 caps isn't bad. Bastos only has 11, and he's highly rated by lots.

Pundits. :no: ....

JenChang88 Jen Chang
Andre Santos to Arsenal? If Arsenal fans thought Clichy was shaky defensively at LB, he's Maldini-esque compared to Santos.
1 minute ago
»
Gabriele Marcotti
Marcotti Gabriele Marcotti
To clarify Andre Santos: from what I've seen used in v. att. role at Fener + inconsistent w/Brazil. But skill set to defend (1 on 1 + recov)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He was playing in Copa America, but I really can't remember his performances. But I guess you can look at Brazil as a whole for that. 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> Gotze is the kind of player you can build a team around. For a LOOOOOOOOONG time.
> 
> If wenger gets him, my faith in him will be restored


Arsenal can dream. 

Gotze would be the most perfect signing for them, but definitely the most unlikely.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't know if this is old, wrong, or what ... but I guess Arsene has/will bid 22m for M'Vila.

Rennes should jump on that. 22m for a holding midfielder. Take it.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Edit: Does tricks in defence?
> 
> fpalm. I dunno if he can pull it off then it alright but I prefer a no nonsense tackle and get out of trouble type defender.


You won't like Enrique then  Loves to play his way out of defence.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He could be brilliant at Arsenal, we'll just have to see. Chamakh, etc everyone sung his praises and he's been a flop in all honesty.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> 22 caps isn't bad. Bastos only has 11, and he's highly rated by lots.
> 
> Pundits. :no: ....
> 
> *JenChang88 Jen Chang
> Andre Santos to Arsenal? If Arsenal fans thought Clichy was shaky defensively at LB, he's Maldini-esque compared to Santos.
> 1 minute ago*
> »
> Gabriele Marcotti
> Marcotti Gabriele Marcotti
> To clarify Andre Santos: from what I've seen used in v. att. role at Fener + inconsistent w/Brazil. But skill set to defend (1 on 1 + recov)


thats absolute bollocks.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rockhead said:


> He was playing in Copa America, but I really can't remember his performances. But I guess you can look at Brazil as a whole for that. 8*D


From what i can see, he's good.

Most of the goals against brazil came from the wing Dany Alves was supposed to be protecting anyways


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

FourFourTom FourFourTom
It seems Arsenal have confirmed Andre Santos is coming in to the BBC. £6.2million. He'll fly in to sign tomorrow. #AFC


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> You won't like Enrique then  Loves to play his way out of defence.


And least Enrique doesn't try to do a whole bunch of tricks all the time in 1-1 situations :agree:


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Quality player, is Andre Santos, good signing.

Enrique does play his way out of defence, but he does it well, very refreshing after years of CARRAHOOFS.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

here ya go, LFC supporters.

JenChang88 Jen Chang
As for more questions about LFC, after Coates, believe they'll add 1 more attacking player. Whether that's Bellamy or another remains TBD.



Bendtner.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'll believe the signing when I see it announced by the club tbh. We always get 'confirmed deals' that turn out to be bullshit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Raise your hand if you think all these mass Arsenal rumors/signings is only because of the 8:2 defeat yesterday? :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bendtner? He will probably demand like £80,000 a week.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> And least Enrique doesn't try to do a whole bunch of tricks all the time in 1-1 situations :agree:


Have you seen him play or are you just basing this off what FTW said?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> And least Enrique doesn't try to do a whole bunch of tricks all the time in 1-1 situations :agree:


While we're discussing him, count how many times he gets beaten in one on one's (wingers running at him) through the season. I suspect it'll be very small, probably single figures :sad:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

JamieDalton82: Eljero Elia has been on Dutch TV tonight admitting Arsenal and HSV are in talks and he'd prefer a move to England via @Sned777


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

definitely has something to do. I'm almost positive Arsene is under enormous pressure to make moves to ease the tensions. 

Update to LFC tweet: E.g. Italian media suggesting LFC have contacted Lazio today about Mauro Zarate in regard to a loan move.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rockhead said:


> Raise your hand if you think all these mass Arsenal rumors/signings is only because of the 8:2 defeat yesterday? :side:


These were inevitable. We all know what state arsenal is in.

This is just a shot of adrenalin into the rumours


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

how was much Enrique bought for? 6 million?

If the price is equal, then why not bid for Enrique?

Doesn't make sense. OR is a case where he chose L'Pool over Arsenal?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah Enrique was £6m and I don't believe Arsenal ever placed an official bid for him so he went to Liverpool instead. If Arsenal did bid he probably would have gone there for champo league footy.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Its because Gibbs will still be starting. Andre Santos is a back up i believe.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

that's just mystifying. santos may turn out to be a quality player, but enrique was already a quality player (not a huge name player, mnm) in the same league.

edit: Gibbs' durability is so poor, I suspect Santos will have more starts by May.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Enrique was a fucking steal for the money we got him for, with little competition. Good defender, likes to carry the ball forward, very very fast, and always wants to get a cross in. Can't ask for a great deal more, very happy to have him. 

I'd be delighted with Zarate in a loan move too, hasn't quite set the world alight as he could have done, but he has insane talent. Another good free kick taker too. Imagine the queue for free kicks if we got him? Gerrard, Suarez, Adam, Zarate. All proven goalscorers from set pieces. OMMMMMMM.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> If the price is equal, then why not bid for Enrique?


Because he wouldn't go to a bottom half side like Arsenal :side:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Still a better choice than a promotion fighting side like Newcastle


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Enrique was a fucking steal for the money we got him for, with little competition. Good defender, likes to carry the ball forward, very very fast, and always wants to get a cross in. Can't ask for a great deal more, very happy to have him.
> 
> I'd be delighted with Zarate in a loan move too, hasn't quite set the world alight as he could have done, but he has insane talent. Another good free kick taker too. Imagine the queue for free kicks if we got him? Gerrard, Suarez, Adam, Zarate. All proven goalscorers from set pieces. OMMMMMMM.


someone was shitting all over Zarate when he was linked with Arsenal. I think it was a Liverpool supporter.


Wonder if they'll change their stance.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

This entire arsenal transfer saga is giving me a headache

who have they ACTUALLY signed at the moment?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

park deal is complete. from about 3-4 hours ago.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

yeah, 3 million down, 87 more to go


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Turkish football journalist on twitter speaking about santos 'His weakest point is to help the center backs in time. He is a typical offensive wing back.'


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

he has at least 50 million left in his fund.

possibly 60. But not too much over 60. Unless he continues to sell of players like Bendtner or Chamakh.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I like Bendter and Chamakh because they have great names

Bendter sounds like Bender


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



For The Win said:


> Still a better choice than a promotion fighting side like Newcastle


Though the mighty Arsenal still haven't beat us in the league in the last 3 attempts, and are 11 places below in the table 8*D Can't argue with facts.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Though the mighty Arsenal still haven't beat us in the league in the last 3 attempts, and are 11 places below in the table 8*D Can't argue with facts.


Let's just see who's where at the end of the season 

arseblog: Traore fee believed to be around £1.2m. QPR have given us 28 days to pay up.

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Apparently Tottenham are being linked with a move for Owen Hargreaves


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

take hargreaves, benyaoun and just hand over modric already!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Imagine if Spurs give in on deadline day. We hit like 11:50pm and Modric fails to agree personal terms or something.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

bbcsport_david David Ornstein 



Park signing not quite complete - still some formalities to sort - but Arsenal expect to wrap it up Tuesday, announcement in due course


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Imagine if Spurs give in on deadline day. We hit like 11:50pm and Modric fails to agree personal terms or something.


That'd be awesome


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

nevermind. someone just trying to get more followers.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't see what Arsenal's problem is, I mean, doesn't Bendter still believe he is the best striker in the world? 8*D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Difference between believing and being.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wesley Sneijder won't be joining us. David Gill mentioned we won't be signing anybody else.

Also, according to skysports' website: Blackburn are near to signing Scott Dann from Birmingham. Plus Leicester have mad a bid for Andy Johnson.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

some solid signings, with experience. park isn't going to set the world alight but is a good bit-part player from what I have been hearing. santon also appears solid and is experienced, would obviously prefer enrique but gibbs will be 1st choice anyway. an improvement if our reserve left back is better than our first choice left back last season.

benayoun would be a very solid signing with PL experience.

licking my lips if the gotze rumours are true, twitter is still going pretty crazy with it. I would spend a stupid amount to bring him here. 

LOL if Zarate goes to Liverpool. He is a good player but MMN was shitting all over him when we looked like we may have been signing him, so it will be good to see his reaction if he moves. and hopefully another burial will be in action if he praises him.

Looks like it may be a busy few days. Gervinho, Jenkinson, M'Vila, Santon, Cahill and Park would be a solid summer. if gotze joined...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Rennes are cunts.

Snippet from Guardian - - Gazidis has made it clear that Wenger had a "substantial" transfer budget and that was before they raised £59m through the sales of Fábregas and Nasri. But the knowledge that Wenger has so many millions at his disposal has brought its own problems, with rival clubs demanding inflated fees.

Wenger has offered £22m to Rennes for the France holding midfielder Yann M'Vila but the French club have told him he must pay £30m, which looks to have scuppered any deal.
=======

Clubs are treating us like City now. 30m for a holding midfielder? GTFO. This is my fear, we may get priced out because they're willing to extraordinary fees. Can't really blame them, though. But that certainly won't be good enough for the supporters.

What a mess.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If Gotze really is the player that you all say he is(i wouldn't know I don't watch German football) then he will know he is good and there is no way in hell he would move to a team who just got humiliated 8-2 and are sitting pretty round the bottom of the table. 

M'Vila, Santon, Cahill and Park are decent-ish signings, but can't help but feel Arsenal need just a little more.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

that's fucking stupid. NO-ONE is going to offer 30 million for him, so they may as well accept 22 million, which is likely going to be the highest bid they will receive. 

M'Vila would be a marquee signing. Gotze at 35m euros sounds too cheap, explode if it happened though. we need to get deals done quickly, we have to be working throughout the night until wednesday at 11 to land players. if we are struggling for money offer one of the players we are looking to offload, Bendtner would be a good signing for Rennes.

you'd have to be pretty dumb to think gotze would be swayed by the defeat to united. he would know the deal with the injuries etc. and we are a bigger club than dortmund. we'e 3 games into the season and we are in the champions league, that's a much bigger influence than losing to United.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Agreed. 22m is a good amount.

The problem with trying to back in someone like Hazard (he's definitely not coming), and Goetze is that it leaves no time for their club to replace them. 

You're not going to bring in a superstar in the final hour.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

unless they panic buy ala liverpool with carroll.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I have to ask, who's the whore in your sig?

I for one, would be ecstatic if we got Hazard - won't happen though, sadly.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

andy johnson. 28m.

:side:

edit: diora baird.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ah right. :$


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Looks like it may be a busy few days. Gervinho, Jenkinson, M'Vila, Santon, Cahill and Park would be a solid summer. if gotze joined...





JimmyWangYang said:


> M'Vila, Santon, Cahill and Park are decent-ish signings, but can't help but feel Arsenal need just a little more.


*Santos

Don't want to be confusing people now do we


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> *Santos
> 
> Don't want to be confusing people now do we


I thought it was a bit odd it being Santon.
He can't have fell from his video game grace already surely?
Is he no longer the next best thing at right back? 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal reached an agreement with Fenerbahce for Andre Santos. 7m euro


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

confusing left backs :no:

telegraph
- enquiry about benayoun made
- santos joining
- everton have no interest in doing swap deal with bendtner + cash for arteta
- still strong interest in Martin who is available for 12 million
- Rennes holding out for 30 million *euros* whicg us 26.5m pounds. not too bad if we really want him.
- enquiry made about alex
- still strong interest in jagielka and cahill


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I like the guy who is making the decisions at Rennes. Not backing down just because an English club want one of his key players so close to the end of the transfer window. Make them pay over the odds if they really want him that much, great business skills.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Add Makoun to that list. Season long loan to Olympiakos.


Why the fuck would you loan out a 28 year old who you bought in January for £6m+? I'd like to at least give the guy a chance since I thought he looked pretty good in France. 

We've got nothing to lose at this point anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I like the guy who is making the decisions at Rennes. Not backing down just because an English club want one of his key players so close to the end of the transfer window. Make them pay over the odds if they really want him that much, great business skills.


Meh Arsenal are pretty much gonna be priced out of everyone right now. Teams ain't stupid. The money from Fab & Nasri alone amounts to what £30-40m up front with an extra £20 - 30m coming in along with an extra £25m or so from Champions league qualification. They KNOW they have a shit load of money to spend and after that demolition Man U gave them they know they are desperate for players. Would be surprised if Arsenal didn't get priced out the park with any of their targets now.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

makoun was linked with us last season, and looked a good player. mccleish is stupid to send him out on loan.

also, forgot to address evo from way back when in the prem thread a few days ago. he said we hardly got any more for holding out on Cesc. Yes, we did. Their first offer was 24 million pounds, we got 11more than that in the end, and the add ons were much better and much more achievable, and the instalments were better, we got a much better deal. as for nasri, how would he figure citeh would spend 25 million pounds on the last year of their contract? they overspend for sure but that was a stupid move by them when they didn't even need the player.

not too worried about getting out priced. we have got a left back, and seemingly park for pretty cheap amounts, and Cahill won't cost a lot more. M'Vila is one of the only risks we have of getting overpriced on, and they know we don't necessarily need a defensive midfielder, so their negotiating can't be too good. also, martin at 12 is a steal. gotze, there is no option of being overpriced considering he is so expensive anyway. it's crucial we don't go ridiculous on M'Vila very soon, otherwise everyone else we go in for will drive a hard bargain. offer Rennes 26.5 and be done with it. we have the money, and i'm sure the board will part with some cash after the 8-2 debacle. M'Vila at 26 is a hell of a lot of a better deal than Henderson at 20.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



For The Win said:


> Ah right. :$


off topic but glad you liked my rep picture, but you kind of failed with yours, im guessing 'DO NOT HOTLINK FROM THIS PAGE' was not what you was going for


edit: and according to a Sky Sport Italia journalist on twitter, Macheda is off on loan to newcastle


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We have around 80-85m to spend as we sold some commerical property earlier this summer. 

Daily Mirror: #Arsenal have made checks on free agent ex-England international Owen Hargreaves’ fitness.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



ßen said:


> Why the fuck would you loan out a 28 year old who you bought in January for £6m+? I'd like to at least give the guy a chance since I thought he looked pretty good in France.
> 
> We've got nothing to lose at this point anyway.


He is decent. My guess would be the chairman has instructed him to slash the wage bill before he can bring any other names in. Villa have been linked all summer for Hutton. Maybe this would allow him to move for him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lolmirror.

united 07, and segunda's rep pics were stunning, by far better than what i have had before. rooney's face at 1000000000x1000000000 had me laughing, and the gooneys pic with cesc and nasri escaping was pretty funny from segunda.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

fucked off im at work all of wednesday night as it looks like the end of the transfer window is going to be good.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

#afc's fax machine broke meaning transfers of Kaka, Benzema and Hazard fell through. Arsene refused to pay the asking price of a new machine


gutted if you are working on wednesday night. will be very exciting with REDKNAPP sure to be doing some wheeling and dealing. and wenger obviously bringing in 5 world class players to embarass europe, barca are already shaking at the the thought of park attacking them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Damn you Arsenal fans for sucking so much and making me rep you. have to spread the rep before getting all of you .


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> off topic but glad you liked my rep picture, but you kind of failed with yours, im guessing 'DO NOT HOTLINK FROM THIS PAGE' was not what you was going for
> 
> 
> edit: and according to a Sky Sport Italia journalist on twitter, Macheda is off on loan to newcastle


:hmm:

What's he like? If we get another striker I'll be happy, but I can't see this lad being our main source of goals.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Its fine, you've still got Leon Best 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> :hmm:
> 
> What's he like? If we get another striker I'll be happy, but I can't see this lad being our main source of goals.


he is very much a confidence player, as with obertan, he has been very hit and more recently miss, in both pre season tours he has be great but he cant seem to carry that into a season. I'd be thankful you werent getting Diouf.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sky Sports linking Hargreaves to Spurs. Wigan also look to be after Dos Santos, who for some reason Harry refuses to ever give a look in.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Its fine, you've still got Leon Best 8*D


8 in 12 #leonbestismint . Great strike rate.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> :hmm:
> 
> What's he like? If we get another striker I'll be happy, but I can't see this lad being our main source of goals.


You already have a source of goals 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> 8 in 12 #leonbestismint . Great strike rate.


I'm late on the whole sunday football with the bank holiday etc, so I saw Best score on MOTD as soon as I sent that message  Should really check these things before I crack jokes, I sense it coming back to bite me on the arse :hmm:

Edit- Make that score twice. Bastard


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ :lmao he does the business so can't complain.



united_07 said:


> he is very much a confidence player, as with obertan, he has been very hit and more recently miss, in both pre season tours he has be great but he cant seem to carry that into a season. I'd be thankful you werent getting Diouf.


Cheers. If he takes Lovo's place as backup/sometimes starting I'd be happy, but Fergie will want him to get games like Rossi infamously didn't get.




JimmyWangYang said:


> You already have a source of goals 8*D


Biggest waste of a shirt since Boumsong.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> You already have a source of goals 8*D


Psh Lovenkrands. This is the real goal machine 










Nile "the man" Ranger


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Makoun was a muddafuckin MONSTAR in France, even if he hasn't quite made it big here yet, I still think sending him out on loan is baffling, he's not been here long and surely has a lot more to prove. Wasn't exactly cheap as chips either. 

And I think Henderson was actually about 16 million, 20 gets thrown around a lot. M'vila is probably not worth 10m more than Jordan, fantastic player yes, but look at the league he's coming from, and to use an example from someone relevant right now, Makoun. Older player yes, but you don't necessarily have to be young to be a wrecking ball of a midfielder, and Makoun was excellent before coming to England. Can't guarantee M'Vila will settle (though I think he would cos he's a BEAST). Jordan was fairly proven in this league (considered the very best league in the world no less), is English which makes him for some reason worth more, in an inflated market, and was exactly what we needed. You can criticise the 'ball retention' thing, but every game he's played, we've had most of the possession, keeping the ball for long spells was the reason for most of our best results under Rafa, we lost our way without it, and have now brought it back. Sometimes you have to overpay to get that one player that can make a system work.. Plus he's young and has a fantastic manager and great coaches working with him every single day. 

Fair play to Rennes too, they want to keep their man and probably think its a lot more beneficial to their season to set a price that Arsenal won't really want to pay, rather than sell him with little time left to buy a replacement. He did sign a small contract extension last season as well I think. He's important to them and it'll take big dolla to drag him away you'd feel.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> ^ :lmao he does the business so can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers. If he takes Lovo's place as backup/sometimes starting I'd be happy, but Fergie will want him to get games like Rossi infamously didn't get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest waste of a shirt since Boumsong.




Such a shame I have to spread rep around and you miss out on this 8*D

And Henderson was £16 million when N'Gog was a part of the deal, I'd assume it went up by another £2/3 million when that didn't materialise. Probably where the £20 million figure came from

Edit- @CGS thanks for rubbing in the fact he's scored more than our whole team 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

m'vila would fit in. the guy trolls opposition like a man.

i've never rated henderson so was baffled when you went in for him. the fact that he got an england call up, is english (obviously), he's young and that he has PL experience drove his price up to a lot more than what he is worth. no player's transfer fee is sensible anymore, and rarely do you buy someone at a fair price. 16 million was up front I imaginem with 4 as addons, although I could be completely wrong. he could get better but could never see him being a top 4 regular. if he can actually attack with the ball instead of being anonymous he could be of use in the future. he's like an english ramsey at the moment.

has nile's contract been terminated yet? guy was a gangSTARR.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I think the whole deal ended up being £20m in cash after the N'gog part fell through but Add-ons would have made more sense. It was Sunderland who drove it to that really. I think we initially bid like £12m for him. He seemed a bit better and comfortable out wide against Bolton than he has done in the centre in previous games really. 

As for Nile don't think his contract has been terminated yet. Mike is probably too scared to do so. Might have a bunch of gang members show up in his office the next day...

Edit

Damn you United with that huge arse picture of Rooney smiling :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> off topic but glad you liked my rep picture, but you kind of failed with yours, im guessing 'DO NOT HOTLINK FROM THIS PAGE' was not what you was going for
> 
> 
> edit: and according to a Sky Sport Italia journalist on twitter, Macheda is off on loan to newcastle


Fuck.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't think a fee has been purely based on a players ability for a long time now, everyone is overpriced in some way or another. You're not buying a young England international with Premiership experience on the cheap, sadly. 

We've wrapped up some good deals though, Adam and Enrique were especially surprisingly cheap I thought, given what they gave to their clubs the season before. Adam especially, he wasn't their best player that season IMO, but everyone knows what he can do, other clubs were in for him, and Holloway was kicking up such a fucking fuss, I was really shocked by the price we got him for. I fucking hate Blackpool now, my ex moved there. She wasn't my ex at the time <_<. Coates also looks like he's gonna be cheap, he's had 3 years experience as a starter at a young age and a cracking Copa America, thought he'd be more expensive. 

I think Hendo will be good for us, just seems to fit, don't think he's been too anonymous in any of his games up til now, and I think he'll get better and better. I'm hopeful.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The thing with Henderson is that he has good fundamentals, so he's a coaches dream to develop.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> NEMANJA VIDIC is a shock £25million target for mega-rich Anzhi Makhachkala.
> The Russians want to follow their £20m capture of Inter striker Samuel Eto'o by adding a top-class defender.
> 
> And United skipper Vidic, 29, is at No 1 on their wanted list — with a top Russian source telling SunSport that a bid for the Serbian is "imminent".
> 
> The news will have United boss Alex Ferguson sweating, especially with just two days left of the transfer window.
> 
> Fergie may have a glut of centre-backs but will not want to lose his leader, who cost £7m from Spartak Moscow in January 2006, at any price.
> 
> That will not stop Anzhi testing United's resolve — especially as money is no object for the Manchester City of Russia's top flight.
> 
> Anzhi are controlled by Russian billionaire Suleyman Kerimou, who has an estimated personal fortune of £5bn.
> 
> He stunned the football world last week with his swoop for Eto'o, who is said to be on a whopping £300,000 a week.
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...Makhachkala-want-25million-Nemanja-Vidic.html


:lmao no chance united would be selling their captain with 2 days left of the transfer window


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> Such a shame I have to spread rep around and you miss out on this 8*D
> 
> And Henderson was £16 million when N'Gog was a part of the deal, I'd assume it went up by another £2/3 million when that didn't materialise. Probably where the £20 million figure came from
> 
> Edit- @CGS thanks for rubbing in the fact he's scored more than our whole team 8*D


Hotlinking is bad :hmm: Guessing it was a Jean-Alain special though.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Tbf he didn't exactly demand to leave and probably wouldn't have minded if we kept him on so it put us in the better bargaining position. Not to mention it was before the Euro U21's and if he impressed there we could really have inflated the price even more.At the end of the day though £20 million for someone who's talented yet inconsistent was a good deal for us, especially given how it's allowed us to reinvest wisely and probably give Jordan a better platform to improve. Ultimately I would like to see him become a key player for Liverpool since I can't for the life of me think of the last successful footballer to come out of Sunderland (I think it'd be Micky Gray but that's really scraping the barrel)

@Mags- that hotlinking thing only came up when I refreshed the page :lmao ah well. It was a beautiful Boumsong wallpaper though I can assure you


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Fergie is probably laughing in his seat reading that.

Edit 

Had to be done Shepard :lmao 

Henderson is a make or break guy tbh but I reckon he can prove to be good. I dunno he doesn't look great right now but you can tell he has a bit of potential. If coached correctly he could be a star.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It's from the sun, don't be surprised.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Why would it have him sweating? He only has to provide one word, and it's settled. "No". Stupid fucking paper.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

stupid sun says malouda to arsenal for 8m. who believes this shit? 
'
speaking of shit, there some talk on twitter that Arsenal is trying hard to seal a "super signing". no idea who it is. the blogger wont release the name, because it's not his info. He's only heard a name. Meh.

JenChang88 Jen Chang
If I'm a betting man though, I'd bet Chelsea come in with improved bid of cash+Sturridge for Meireles. Would be attractive to LFC for sure.


Cash and Sturridge? That'd be great business for Liverpool.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't wanna sell Meireles, but Sturridge and dolla is appealing...30M PLUS STURRIDGE AND BENAYOUN AND IT'S A DEAL.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah I'm with KME. Don't wanna get rid of Meireles but Cash+Sturridge is a very good offer.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

WTF I don't want Meireles over Sturridge. There better be 0 truth to that.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sturridge > Meireles


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Agreed. Sturridge and Suarez could do work together.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ugh, even if it was a really good deal, couldn't cope with seeing another top Liverpool player in a Chelsea shirt. We give them Benayoun and Torres, and what do we get? Joe fucking Cole, thanks a bunch of gang of bastards!

Can't compare Meireles and Sturridge, different players, but Sturridge would be hella appealing, and we do have a fair few midfielders.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

IF Sturridge comes, what happens to Andy Carroll?

-------- Lucas --- Adam ----------

----------- Gerrard --------------

Suarez ----- Sturridge ----- Downing


Not bad.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Ugh, even if it was a really good deal, couldn't cope with seeing another top Liverpool player in a Chelsea shirt. We give them Benayoun and Torres, and what do we get? Joe fucking Cole, thanks a bunch of gang of bastards!
> 
> Can't compare Meireles and Sturridge, different players, but Sturridge would be hella appealing, and we do have a fair few midfielders.


Thats whats making me feel like that deal is even better. The fact that we currently have Lucas, Hendo, Adam & Stevie as seniors along with Spearing & Shelvey. I like Meireles and would like him to stay but I'd prefer us to have another Striker + Money to maybe make an additional signing.

Carroll would still play quite a lot anyway. Most likely giving Suarez a break a bit more.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

LOLSTURRIDGE


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Team will rotate around a fair bit I should imagine, with Kuyt guaranteed to get games anyway, all sorts of players will be dropping out of the team at different times. Different games will call for different players, wouldn't change too much if Sturridge arrived I don't think. If the rumors do have some truth to them, Chelsea really fucking want Meireles don't they? This is like the 4th story I've seen linking them with him, and offering all sorts to us in order to get him. Bit odd really.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah Sturridge wouldn't disrupt much really. I mean keep in mind we only really have Suarez & Carroll as out and out strikers (unless you wanna count n'gog). Kuyt can play up front too but we seem to wanna play him on the wing. Tbh depth has been an issue for years so I rather have a shitload of players to choose from rather than a few. I mean the fact that at the beginning of last season when Torres was playing bad N'gog was our best striker and I wanted him to play over Torres at times says it all really.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> LOLSTURRIDGE


How? Scored 8 goals in 12 appearances for Bolton while on loan.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rockhead said:


> How? Scored 8 goals in 12 appearances for Bolton while on loan.


I'm Scottish, what do you expect? 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> IF Sturridge comes, what happens to Andy Carroll?
> 
> -------- Lucas --- Adam ----------
> 
> ----------- Gerrard --------------
> 
> Suarez ----- Sturridge ----- Downing
> 
> 
> Not bad.


STOP SPECULATING, MIKEY, IT'S LIES 

Sturridge is going to be roasting left full backs for Chelsea. Mata on one side, Sturridge on the other, Torres doing nothing in the middle, Ramires bombing all around...

















... And Modric pulling the strings :side:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sturridge < Welbeck


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Berbarito said:


> Sturridge < Welbeck


Is that why Sturridge scored more goals in half a season at Bolton, than Welbeck did in a whole season at Sunderland? 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Dann to Blackburn. George John deal off.

Hmm. Either he's just replacing John .... or is Samba on the move??


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> :lmao no chance united would be selling their captain with 2 days left of the transfer window


Stupidest transfer story of the window? It's gotta be up there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

thank GOD sturridge will be back next game

any word on Luiz?


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Scott Dann to Blackburn? Fuck me, bet he can't believe his luck. Linked with Liverpool one minute, then off to a team looking like the worst in the league. CRACKIN'.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Is that why Sturridge scored more goals in half a season at Bolton, than Welbeck did in a whole season at Sunderland? 8*D


Welbeck did play out wide a fair bit for Sunderland.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah but we play sturridge out of position all the time. Thats like our thing


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

come back home daniel


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

would he even make a place on your bench?


----------



## Evo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

LOL 'Pool fans, don't get your hopes up. Sturridge is going absolutely nowhere. It may be fun to think about, but letting Sturridge go would be a MASSIVE blunder.

Call me on it if it somehow happens, but I will be legitimately shocked. He has a place in this team, AVB loves the guy.

EDIT: And if you consider Sturridge strictly a center forward (which is no longer true, btw), then we played him out of position for the entire pre-season. And he was our best striker.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Didn't Sturridge play on the wing alot at Bolton? Or as it's referred to these days an "Inside Forward" where he was cutting in off the right? I dont recall him playing up front in an out and out strikers role much.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I've seen a lot of Jen Chang tweets, and they seem to be a Liverpool supporter, so while there will be some truth in that (Chelsea want Meireles), there will also be some overly optimistic bullshit (the Sturridge bit).

Not sure why Dann would want to go to Blackburn. He'll just be playing against Birmingham next year in the Championship.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™;10235072 said:


> Didn't Sturridge play on the wing alot at Bolton? Or as it's referred to these days an "Inside Forward" where he was cutting in off the right? I dont recall him playing up front in an out and out strikers role much.


They had a pretty weird formation at some points last season. I remember it like this:

Jaaskelainen

Steinsson - Cahill - Knight - Alonso

Chung-Yong - Muamba - Petrov

Elmander - Davies - Sturridge​
It's 4-3-3 but with 2 wingers in Chung-Yong and Petrov. Interesting to say the least. So yeah, Sturridge was used as an inside forward a lot. It's a shame that Chelsea see him as someone could do something for them this year, because I'd love to rent him for a year. Even till January, I think he'd be perfect.



BkB Hulk said:


> Not sure why Dann would want to go to Blackburn. He'll just be playing against Birmingham next year in the Championship.


Yeah, they look fucking awful so far. Even we put 3 past them. Are Blackburn doing this to free up Samba though? If Arsenal don't pay up then please McLeish, just offer them whatever they want.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i'd lol if we got Sturridge. I love Meireles but Sturridge is a weapon and as mentioned we already have a bunch of blokes in the centre. King Kenny, buying up dem Englishmen :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Just get Wilshere to jump off the sinking SS French ship and we're set. :side:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

From: @Jamie Dalton82
Sent: 30 Aug 2011 09:25

L'Equipe: Arsenal signed Per Mertesacker last night.

sent via TweetDeck
On Twitter: http://twitter.com/JamieDalton82/sta...55211328225280


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Top work @JonPijnen_TV picking up exclusive shots of Davide Santon leaving his Newcastle hotel this morning. Headed for medical now #nufc



By a local reporter, retweeted by another too. Both usually don't bullshit. (searching twitter, it's getting desperate).

It's on Sky as well, didn't even look, lulz.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mertesacker is an improvement on what Arsenal currently have, but I'm not sure he fits in with the idea of defenders pressing up. He's not exactly lightning quick. Still, like I said, it's an improvement on what they have.

Seems to be a lot of people saying Santos isn't even that good by Turkish standards now that he's leaving. I'm sure that opinion would change should he stay. I get the feeling Arsenal didn't sign Enrique because Wenger was hoping Gibbs could stay fit and be first choice, but obviously that hasn't worked out, and Traore hasn't impressed, thus the new LB now.

Santon is a bit of a coup for Newcastle. No doubt another one they've been tapping up with dat smile. :side:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Gone in 24 hours
> 
> Alex looks set to complete his move to Juventus ahead of transfer deadline day which is tomorrow evening.
> 
> The Brazil centre-back is desperate to leave west London as he is no longer in Andre Villas-Boas's long-term plans and sees a move to Italy as a surefire way to restart his international career.
> 
> Alex has played 111 games for the Blues following his signing in 2007 after a loan spell in Holland with PSV.
> 
> He scored 10 goals for the Blues - many long-range bullet free-kicks.
> 
> But the signing on international team mate David Luiz effectively has ended his SW6 career.


.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

mertesacker wouldnt fit arsenal, doesnt get carded.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Stoke are wanting to get Romelu Lukaku on loan, Chelsea should do it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

fuck that. they can sell us Sturridge 8*D


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Renegade™ said:


> Didn't Sturridge play on the wing alot at Bolton? Or as it's referred to these days an "Inside Forward" where he was cutting in off the right? I dont recall him playing up front in an out and out strikers role much.


Nah. I'm pretty sure he played up top with Davies and they dropped Elmander back to midfield.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> *Liverpool reject Chelsea swap deal for Raul Meireles*
> 
> Liverpool have turned down a bid from Chelsea of £8m plus midfielder Yossi Benayoun in exchange for Raul Meireles.
> 
> Arsenal and French club Lille have also approached Chelsea over the possibility of signing midfielder Benayoun.
> 
> The Blues may make another offer for midfielder Meireles after a summer-long pursuit of Tottenham's Luka Modric.
> 
> Benayoun posted on Twitter on Monday that he is on the verge of leaving Stamford Bridge.
> 
> Arsenal are looking to strengthen their midfield following the departures of Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri.
> 
> Benayoun, 31, joined Chelsea from Liverpool for £5m in July 2010 but has seen only one minute of action this season.
> 
> It has been rumoured Benayoun would be included in an offer from Chelsea for Tottenham playmaker Modric.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14708743.stm

:lmao:lmao

Really Roman, that's your bid for Meireles?



EDIT:



> Aston Villa's Cameroon international midfielder Jean Makoun has joined Olympiakos on a season-long loan.
> 
> Makoun, 28, has 54 caps and has scored three goals for his country. He joined Villa for £6m from Lyon in January but has struggled to make it into the first team, only make eight appearances.
> 
> Following his loan Olympiakos can buy out his contract next season.
> 
> "I wish him good health and to join quickly the Olympiakos family," said club owner Vangelis Marinakis.
> 
> "He is a player with great performances and comes to Olympiakos in the most productive age."
> 
> Makoun, who began his career at Lille, said he was pleased to join Olympiakos and that he would do his best for the club to win another league title "and to do whatever possible to do well in European play."
> 
> "I hope to achieve what I accomplished with Lyon, to go as far as possible in the Champions League and to play good football," added Makoun.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14711109.stm

McLeish really has to buy now, that lack of depth at Villa Park is a worry.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

When did Roman become a fackin' wheeler n' dealer?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Why nobody accept Roman's bids? I want the Modric and the Meireles, time to bring in army and take them.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> McLeish really has to buy now, that lack of depth at Villa Park is a worry.


As I said yesterday, I really don't understand this one. 

At the moment this is all we have:

*Goalkeepers*
Given
Guzan

*Full Backs*
Beye
Lichaj
Cuellar
Warnock

*Centre Backs*
Dunne
Collins
Clark

*Wingers*
Albrighton
N'Zogbia

*Centre Midfielders*
Ireland
Delph
Petrov
Bannan 
Herd

*Strikers*
Bent
Heskey
Gabby
Delfouneso

Very, very weak depth. I don't understand why we can't splash out that Young/Downing money. We need to just go for players and accept their asking price, with just over a day left, we can't fuck about. 2 centre backs, and a quality midfielder is desperately needed.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



ßen said:


> As I said yesterday, I really don't understand this one.
> 
> At the moment this is all we have:
> 
> *Goalkeepers*
> Given
> Guzan
> 
> *Full Backs*
> Beye
> Lichaj
> Cuellar
> Warnock
> 
> *Centre Backs*
> Dunne
> Collins
> Clark
> 
> *Wingers*
> Albrighton
> N'Zogbia
> 
> *Centre Midfielders*
> Ireland
> Delph
> Petrov
> Bannan
> Herd
> 
> *Strikers*
> Bent
> Heskey
> Gabby
> Delfouneso
> 
> Very, very weak depth. I don't understand why we can't splash out that Young/Downing money. We need to just go for players and accept their asking price, with just over a day left, we can't fuck about. 2 centre backs,* and a quality midfielder is desperately needed*.


The Wolves match should have provided the wake up call, the final balls to Bent weren't good, 15 shots at goal for no return isn't good either.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> The Wolves match should have provided the wake up call, the final balls to Bent weren't good, 15 shots at goal for no return isn't good either.


Should have, but there's been plenty of reason for the wake up call last season and this summer, and nothing has changed.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Magpies move for Maiga
> Sochaux confirm Newcastle's bid for Mali ace
> 
> Sochaux have confirmed that Newcastle have moved for Modibo Maiga while they are in 'advanced' talks for Leeds United's Max Gradel.
> 
> The Magpies have been tracking the Mali international throughout the summer and are believed to have offered €8million (£7m) to secure his signature.
> 
> Sochaux chairman Alexander Lacombe is against losing one of the club's brightest talents as he looks keep the team as competitive as possible.
> 
> However, he has hinted the 23-year-old could depart should a replacement be found and the club are hopeful of landing talented winger Gradel.
> 
> Gradel is an Ivory Coast international and Leeds are ready to accept a transfer fee now rather than lose his services for free next summer when his deal expires.
> 
> The former Leicester City man has excelled since moving to Elland Road and is believed to be open to joining Sochaux in order to further his career.
> 
> "There has been an offer from them (Newcastle)," confirmed Lacombe. "But my goal is to maintain a competitive team.
> 
> "I won't sell Modibo without having found a replacement.
> 
> "We hope to finalise the deal," Lacombe added on Gradel. "It's a deal which is at an advanced stage."


Tapping up pays off guys (Y)

But even better, we're signing Charlton's goalkeeper :hb!!


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Jesus fucking Christ, if we lose Gradel as well I'm going to fucking punch something. Like Ken Bates. I will take the train to Leeds, find him, and punch him in the face for being a moron. STOP SELLING ALL OUR GOOD PLAYERS.

I can see it now, "Bates tells Grayson to sell Snodgrass and Becchio to Barnet on free transfer"


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://valenciacf.lasprovincias.es/noticias/2011-08-30/valencia-agota-tiempo-para-20110830.html

Valencia are about to sign Victor Ruiz from Napoli to help bolster the defense, he's only been in Italy for a season.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Villa look like they could use a couple more bodies, but there could be some youngsters coming through the academy. Villa always seem to have a consistent stream of decent reliable youngsters that come through.

Also, if the reports to Mertesacker coming for 9M are true, I'll be elated. Bremen are a proper team who understand good business. Per is in the final year of his contract, so at least they'll get some money out of him. Looks like Gary Cahill will walk for nothing next season which is great as Bolton deserve it for slapping the ludacrous price of 17M on his head. Gartside is a moronic twat, and I'll love it when Bolton do a Leeds, but without even the shred of glory that Leeds had in their time with Risdale (living the dream, ha!).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

santon having a medical at newcastle


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I would of prefered Cahill as hes got pl experience but Mertesacker is proven at the highest level only problem is hes a bit on the slow side so TV5 will have to be ready to mop up any mistakes. Happy with the signing if it goes through tho. 

Wenger is in france today ive heard that hes trying to push deals through for Martin and M'Vila.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We've been linked with a fuck load of players today. Gotze, Dempsey, Per, M'Vila, Martin. Positive stuff I guess.

As for Per, really don't understand the people that criticize his pace. He's no slower than Terry, Adams, Keown, Carragher. And let's face it they weren't shit were they?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> Wenger is in france today ive heard that hes trying to push deals through for Martin and M'Vila.


Will he ever come back though?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> I would of prefered Cahill as hes got pl experience but Mertesacker is proven at the highest level only problem is hes a bit on the slow side so TV5 will have to be ready to mop up any mistakes. Happy with the signing if it goes through tho.
> 
> Wenger is in france today ive heard that hes trying to push deals through for Martin and M'Vila.


I've heard he's in France after French authorities issued a warrant for him. :side:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Melvis said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, if we lose Gradel as well I'm going to fucking punch something. Like Ken Bates. I will take the train to Leeds, find him, and punch him in the face for being a moron. STOP SELLING ALL OUR GOOD PLAYERS.
> 
> I can see it now, "Bates tells Grayson to sell Snodgrass and Becchio to Barnet on free transfer"


Don't worry I hear some outstanding 35 year old is being lined up. :side:

Bates doing his usual trick of skimming clubs profits for his piece of the pie.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsenal don't need pace, they need a strong player/character with experience and a pair of balls. mertesacker fits the bill, great signing. you can't beat a bit of german efficiency.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mertersacker and Verma at the back would be pretty damn good for arsenal tbh. Wouldn't read too much into it until we see se official pics or hear from Arsenal. Last month we were linked to damn near every player In Europe and said to have agreed fees with a lot f them. If that was the case we would have like 60 players right now. But yh good signing if true.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, it'd be a good signing, but I'm sure I read the other day that there's no way Mertesacker wants to go to Arsenal. Could have just been an article for the sake of an article though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Why nobody accept Roman's bids? I want the Modric and the Meireles, time to bring in army and take them.


:lmao

Selling Sturrdige is a no-go. AVB creams over him and is obviously a big part of their future. Also, Sturridge >>> Welbeck.



Bananas said:


> Villa look like they could use a couple more bodies, but there could be some youngsters coming through the academy. Villa always seem to have a consistent stream of decent reliable youngsters that come through.
> 
> Also, if the reports to Mertesacker coming for 9M are true, I'll be elated. Bremen are a proper team who understand good business. Per is in the final year of his contract, so at least they'll get some money out of him. Looks like Gary Cahill will walk for nothing next season which is great as Bolton deserve it for slapping the ludacrous price of 17M on his head. Gartside is a moronic twat, and I'll love it when Bolton do a Leeds, but without even the shred of glory that Leeds had in their time with Risdale (living the dream, ha!).


(Y)

Mertesacker being slow won't be too much of a hindrance. If we play with 2 defesnive mids (M'Vila plz) then they can mop up with Vermaelen when necessary. I'm glad we may have someone that can head balls out on set pieces for a change. I would rather Cahill but 17m is a joke.

According to 'Kicker' - a German source, we are going to bid 40 million for Gotze. All the ITK people are saying we are looking to bring in 3 or 4 players with another big name signing, hopefully in creative midfield.

Wenger being in France is good, a few have been linked there so hopefully we are pushing through moves. Gazidis and Law are pushing through moves in North London. Looking at the French squad, M'Vila, Martin and Valbuena are all there so not sure what is happening.

M'Vila's agent tells me NO move this window unless €40m offer arrived. One PL club inquired but he insists wasn't Arsenal + #afc did not bid - that's from M'Vila's agent but most other reliable sources are saying we have put 2 bids in.

According to SSN Nacional offered us Coates earlier in the window but we didn't want him. LOLCOATES.

Apparently we are in for Dempsey, Fulham want 10m.

Telegraph reporting we are close to signing Samba. WTF????? linked with about 5 cbs.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> *Stoke have approached Chelsea with a view to signing striker Romelu Lukaku on loan, BBC Sport understands.*
> 
> Lukaku, 18, only arrived at Stamford Bridge in early August and the Belgian made his Chelsea debut on Saturday in the 3-1 win over Norwich.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Potters are on the verge of signing Wilson Palacios from Tottenham for £6m with the 27-year-old midfielder set to have a medical.
> 
> Stoke have also been linked with Spurs striker Peter Crouch in recent days.
> 
> And Danish media are reporting that Arsenal forward Nicklas Bendtner could be on his way to the Britannia Stadium.
> 
> Chelsea signed Lukaku for about £20m on 6 August. He became a household name in Belgium when he was the top scorer in the domestic league in the 2009-2010 season at the age of 16.
> 
> He scored 16 goals in 37 league goals last season and scored his first international goals in a 2-0 win over Russia in November.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/14716748.stm

This is more of a long shot than a Delap throw in, I don't see Chelsea loaning him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We can't loan him to another Premier League team in this transfer window.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/?&cc=5739&topId=950894&linktext=Rules+prevent+Lukaku+loan+to+Stoke


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

he can't go. once a player is transferred he can't leave on loan in the same window.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> We can't loan him to another Premier League team in this transfer window.
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/?&cc=5739&topId=950894&linktext=Rules+prevent+Lukaku+loan+to+Stoke


BBC fail, the first of many bullshit rumours today I guess.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I lol'ed at Stoke wanting to sign Lukaku on loan.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lee_ryder Lee Ryder 
Santon donning #nufc training gear at Benton.

"Commenting on his time in Milan, Santon went on to discuss the notable lack of mackems" #nufc

:lmao but seriously, sign soon please


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Owen Hargreaves said to have had a medical at Bridgewater Hospital in Manchester today ahead of move to Man City

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

small time city at their best. taking old united players.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hargreaves is having a medical at City :no:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ves-undergoes-medical-at-Manchester-City.html


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao seriously?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bit of news with us:

We were offered Benayoun, but we tried to lower the wage bill first and have missed out on him now it seems. Pisses me off because that bit of creativity is what we need.

Plus, we're stepping up our bid for Alan Hutton. Solid signing. We'll take Spurs' leftovers after giving Walker the spotlight last year. If we don't get Hutton, we've got our eyes on Guy Demel apparently. Remember scoring a corker with him online with Hamburger SV. Not sure if that means he'll be much good for us though.

Sky have said we're after Rhys Williams from Middlesborough. Not going to claim that I've seen much of him at all aside from the odd Sky Sports match here and there. Is he any good?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Joe Cole to Lille also on the cards? It really is silly season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Owen  You're dead to me.





Not really but it's a bit disappointing. I liked Hargreaves.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ndre-Santos-and-close-on-Florent-Malouda.html

dat malouda


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

No way can take Hargreaves story be true :lmao

Edit

All these stories are just stupid stories IMO. Malouda to Arsenal? Really?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> he can't go. once a player is transferred he can't leave on loan in the same window.


That can't be right. What about all those deals in which a club buys a player (usually from a lower division), but loans them straight back to the previous club. Kyle Walker and Sergio Canales are two I can think of off hand.

For Rhys Williams, I like the look of him whenever he's played for Australia. He's a solid athletic sort that's quite versatile too. I think he'll eventually make the step up to the Premier League.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao the sun

@ bananas, it cant happen if they're from the same division


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ah, that makes sense. I was also thinking of all the times I've bought players on FM who didn't get a Work Permit, so I loan them to Belgium straight away, lol.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gotta love the last couple days of the transfer window! Some of these rumours. :lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hargreaves to City and Joe Cole to Lille :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Apparently Santon being moved on is partly due to him having huge attitude problems. Jose, when in charge of Inter, referred to him (along with THE BROTHA) as unmanageable. Say hello to your new Joey Barton, Mags.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hargreaves will be our mole in the City camp.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



ßen said:


> Sky have said we're after Rhys Williams from Middlesborough. Not going to claim that I've seen much of him at all aside from the odd Sky Sports match here and there. Is he any good?


He has 6 caps for Australia, I think he's decent but I can't remember any of his matches.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

williams has huge versatility, and is pretty enthusiastic based on the interview i read. he rejected several moves last year due to wanting to stay at boro and learn.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Now apparently QPR and Sunderland also want Macheda on loan along with Newcastle


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Some papers reporting that Hargreaves interests Villa also.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Apparently Santon being moved on is partly due to him having huge attitude problems. Jose, when in charge of Inter, referred to him (along with THE BROTHA) as unmanageable. Say hello to your new Joey Barton, Mags.


Or that Maicon and a few others are ahead of him. I know he's friends with Balotelli, but at least he wouldn't be spreading shit about the club all over twitter. 

As long as he plays well, couldn't care less.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

It doesn't surprise me that Santon has huge personality problems, because on talent alone he is superb. I remember when he first broke through at Inter, he was amazing for his age, and seemed to have all the attributes to become a top class fullback. But his progression certainly appears to have stalled, which is a shame given his clear potential.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

we must be getting Hazard if cole is going to lille. surely they can't handle two Hazards in the same team? 8*D


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Some papers reporting that Hargreaves interests Villa also.


Worth the risk.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Or that Maicon and a few others are ahead of him. I know he's friends with Balotelli, but at least he wouldn't be spreading shit about the club all over twitter.
> 
> As long as he plays well, couldn't care less.


inter's defender's arent getting younger. maicon was massacred last year by bale. 

cordoba (35)
zanetti (38)
lucio (33)
samuel (33)
chivu (30)
maicon (30)

their other options in defense:

caldirola
ranocchia
faraoni
moreira
nagatomo

overall im not sure how many play at right back, besides maicon, faraoni, moreira and santon. someone can correct me if im wrong there, but surely santon would be 2nd/3rd at worst in line


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mertesacker is a top signing for Arsenal if it goes ahead.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Or that Maicon and a few others are ahead of him. I know he's friends with Balotelli, but at least he wouldn't be spreading shit about the club all over twitter.
> 
> As long as he plays well, couldn't care less.


If he didn't have attitude problems, then surely they'd just loan him out considering the age of those in front of him.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Cordoba can play at fullback. But Santon can play either flank, and would have been 2nd choice not third. I certainly think him leaving has something to do with his attitude. Sure, he won't be as bad as Balotelli, but on pure talent alone, I don't think there's any chance Inter would want rid of him. If anything I'd say Newcastle have got a great deal on their hands. Sometimes players just take a while to mature. Feyenoord let van Persie go for only 3M as he was supposedly a trouble maker. Santon could end up being amazing for Newcastle.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Macheda to Sunderland, please. It did wonders for Welbeck.

Mertesacker will have a medical with Arsenal today. So it should be wrapped up around mid-September.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

On Santon, looks to have a lot of potential, if Newcastle can realise it they may have one of the best full backs in the league on their hands.

EDIT: van Persie was a trouble maker at Feyenoord? Seems like one of the nicest guys in football.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

PvanAanholt_ Patrick van aanholt 
nufc don't want me ....

PvanAanholt_ Patrick van aanholt 
@dannysimpson12 have nufc signed a left back yet ....

 I'd have liked him here. On Santon, people will question why they're letting him go but he'll slot straight into our starting 11 and we could have a bargain on our hands. If he knuckles down, people seem to think he'll be an excellent signing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Macheda to Sunderland, please. It did wonders for Welbeck.
> 
> Mertesacker will have a medical with Arsenal today. So it should be wrapped up around mid-September.


Can't see Macheda fitting in at Sunderland as well as Welbeck did though. Welbeck is much better at getting involved in the buildup play, and had a very good understanding with Gyan. Maybe if Macheda is willing to do the work, it'll be as effective for him.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> http://valenciacf.lasprovincias.es/noticias/2011-08-30/valencia-agota-tiempo-para-20110830.html
> 
> Valencia are about to sign Victor Ruiz from Napoli to help bolster the defense, he's only been in Italy for a season.


deal done..










http://www.valenciacf.com/contenidos/Actualidad/Noticias/2011/08/Noticia_32018.html?__locale=es



> El Valencia Club de Fútbol SAD ha llegado a un acuerdo con el SSC Nápoles para el traspaso del jugador Víctor Ruiz. El futbolista, nacido el 25 de enero de 1989, ha firmado un contrato con el Valencia Club de Fútbol hasta el 30 de junio de 2016. Ruiz es campeón de Europa con la selección sub-21 española y debutó en Primera División en 2009 con el RCD Espanyol.


http://www.valenciacf.com/contenidos/Actualidad/Noticias/2011/08/Noticia_32016.html?__locale=es

Signed a 5 year deal and the reported fee is 8M euros.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal have had a 2nd bid for Gary Cahill rejected. "Way short" of £12m price. Full story on Tel website (and across BBC outlets...) soon.

Apparently Shaqiri will only cust us 9 million euros, nice deal.

Mertesacker AND Cahill?

Another amazing report @barcastuff say Wolfsburg are interested in Alex Hleb and that Barcelona are willing to let the player go for 1 . 5M

:lmao Shoulda stayed in London.


interesting Götze/AFC development. Dortmund saying they turned down €40m bid last week. now their time to spin, me thinks

am i dreaming?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Patrick Helmes heavily linked with Sunderland, Niall Quinn is trying to persuade him to join according to The Sunderland Echo :side: take it as you want......


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> van Persie was a trouble maker at Feyenoord? Seems like one of the nicest guys in football.


He used to regularly get into bust ups with van Marwijk at Feyenoord. And now the pair have a great relationship for the national side. I wouldn't have thought that van Persie was ever really a 'disruptive influence' at Feyenoord, but just a young and hungry player that wasn't afraid to speak his mind, which doesn't always go down well with old-school managers like van Marwijk.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

YoungGunsBlog Jamie Sanderson
Germany coach Joachim Löw says he expects Mertesacker back at the training camp tonight, having signed for 'a new club'.

Just the medical to pass now. Santos, Mertesacker and Young and still heavily linked with other players. Looking good so far.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hargreaves to city :lmao:lmao fpalm


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hoarding those defensive midfielders


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao at Owen Hargreaves apparently going to City


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Who's next gibson or birame diouf to city? Maybe they tried to get scholes out of retirement.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

oh you'll be mad when he scores the winner at old trafford and celebrates in from of the home fans.

in the reserves.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

preparing for Barca v Citeh in which they plan on fielding 6 defensive mids. and still get ripped to shreds.

how would people rate mertesacker in relation to cahill?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

we dont have 6 defensive midfielders.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mertesacker would be a much better signing. Far better value.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

yaya, kompany, de jong, barry, ibrahim, zabaleta can all play dmf. hargreaves too.

german journalists saying mertesacker is a superior player for a cheaper price.

cahill is never a 17 mil player and personally would only go 12 to get.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We will only go to 12 if they don't cave then i think we will sign Samba. Shaqiri to Arsenal is now gaining steam only 9m euros.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> yaya, kompany, de jong, barry, ibrahim, zabaleta can all play dmf. hargreaves too.
> 
> *german journalists* saying mertesacker is a superior player for a cheaper price.
> 
> cahill is never a 17 mil player and personally would only go 12 to get.


They would say that though, wouldn't they?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> yaya, kompany, de jong, barry, ibrahim, zabaleta can all play dmf. hargreaves too.
> 
> german journalists saying mertesacker is a superior player for a cheaper price.
> 
> cahill is never a 17 mil player and personally would only go 12 to get.


How often would these German journo's have watched Bolton?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Cahill is class.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah German Journos would likely big up their own players. Just like an English Journo would probably say Cahill is the better choice. 

As for Cahill himself so what if he isn't worth £17m, he's good and young and has EPL experience. If you want him pay the price. Every other team has done that to get a player. Plus if your willing to pay £15m or so for a league one player who you don't really need I don't see why you can't pay £17m for a player in a position you do need.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Cahill is class.


Good player. But English and overrated.

I swear the way people have been talking him up in recent weeks you'd think he's a sober Tony Adams.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Some Turkish journalists also calling Santos gash. Are we going to believe both or just the one?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i'm just relaying what is being said. i would still rather cahill for 12.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

With the signing of hargreaves can city even register 25 players? or are the likes of bellamy gonna be left out.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You can't discredit Mertesacker's experience - 2 World Cup semi finals appearances and 1 Euro final.

But I think Cahill would have been the better signing. Reasons being he knows the league, he still is developing and it would have been better for the long term.

Still a good signing though. Would be surprised if him and Vermaelen don't strike up a top partnership.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

mertersacker is old and slow - me as a journalist.



WWE_TNA said:


> With the signing of hargreaves can city even register 25 players? or are the likes of bellamy gonna be left out.


micah
kompany
zabaleta
lescott
milner
dzeko
johnson
kolarov
aguero
clichy
barry
nasri
silva
hart
kolo
yaya
tevez
costel
dejong
nedum

20/25.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Berbarito said:


> Good player. But English and overrated.
> 
> I swear the way people have been talking him up in recent weeks you'd think he's a sober Tony Adams.


:lmao 

Cahill probably has more pace than Mertesacker. Mertesacker has more international experience but Cahill has PL experience. We might get both anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Both zabaleta and kompany have played DM.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> mertersacker is old and slow - me as a journalist.


he's 26.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> he's 26.


Ten years too old.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> he's 26.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


>


 


Canel + reporting the Per Mertesacker deal is done.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> he's 26.


Well he did say Journalist, so it can't be completely accurate :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Kiz with DAT SARCASM. 8*D.

Mertesacker would be a good signing for Arsenal, dominant in the air and very strong, not the quickest defender but he's certainately what they need.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mertesacker is a better player than Cahill. Yeah he's not the quickest, but he's a classy player, and a very clean player too. A bit like a slower Rio really.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Lansbury on the verge of a move to QPR.

Canal+ and L'Équipe both saying the deal is done now the figure is around 8m.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ kiz :lmao that pic is outstanding.

i heard someone in the pub yesterday say Wenger bought a 6 year old. he had probably seen the eminem stan video and thought it was being serious about the 6 year old signing. :lmao

It looks like we want to sign 2 CBs now. Cahill and Mertesacker would be fantastic. No Squilacci and Koscielny could form a good partnership with another senior defender rather than relying on Vermaelen. Not sure what this means for Djourou.

I desperately want a playmaker now. Let Wilshere sit a bit deeper for 2 more years like we did with Cesc and then bring him in as a top playmaker.

lansbury moving permanently?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Thought the Lansbury deal was a loan? Be weird if Arsene lets him go, kid has promise.

Maybe Arsenal will finally sign some good players.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't know if its a loan or a perm move i just saw that QPR are in talks. Would be dissapointing if we sell him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

stupid if we sell him. he actually has potential to be a good squad player. loves the club and was brought up with it. if it means making way for Shaqiri though...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

must say i was impressed with koquelin (sp?) against united. how old is he?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bad time to be an Arsenal reserve/fringe player with all the youngsters we have coming through.

He's 20 KK. I was impressed with him as well shame he was knackered by half time to be expected considering he only came back to us on wednesday.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

coquelin  He just turned 20 in May, and everyone at the club have big hopes for him. could be first team in 3 years according to some.

one of the reasons we got mauled after he went off even more.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah I thought Coquelin had a decent showing in the first half, did what he could. Never seen him play before.

lol @ Anzhi bidding 25m for Vidic story. Fuck right off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

when he came off, they conceded 5 right?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

When Chamberlain came on, they conceded 5. What a flop.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

yeah in half an hour :lmao he just came back from a U20 tournament so he was tired but i would have kept him on. 

we have a few good dmfs here. song, frimpong and coquelin all look quality, so I wouldn't mind us ont going crazy on m'vila.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mertesacker to partner Wengersacker in central defence against Swansea.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Macheda might be off to Newcastle on loan according to his agent.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

can someone repost that arsene pic where hes "scouting" a baby


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

also

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...or-Manchester-City.html?OTC-RSS&ATTR=Football


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

has that bastard wheeler and dealer agreed to give modric yet or not?

its literally the only reason i bother opening this thread asides from loling at Arsenal transfer news


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> also
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...or-Manchester-City.html?OTC-RSS&ATTR=Football


You bastard .


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Let's calm down, it is just THE SUN tbf.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11669_7138827,00.html

Skysports.com understands ambitious Ligue 1 new boys Evian are lining up a move to sign Liverpool's out-of-favour midfielder Christian Poulsen.

The Denmark international joined the Reds on a three-year contract from Juventus 12 months ago and was signed by Roy Hodgson.
However, he has struggled to make an impact under Hodgson's successor Kenny Dalglish and has not been involved so far this season.

A return to former club FC Copenhagen was ruled out earlier in the summer, while Poulsen was also linked with a loan move to Espanyol.
Ahead of Wednesday's transfer deadline, the 31-year-old has now emerged as a target for Evian, who are looking to make a splash in the French top flight this season.

Evian have collected five points from their opening four games, and have signed the likes of Cedric Mongongou and Sidney Govou already this summer.

PLEASE


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Hargreaves :lmao

Edit

Just take him Evian. Just take him. We will pay you just take him.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I love how SSN are showing Hargreaves Medical with footage of his pathetic youtube workout rather than any actual highlights. LOL

HARGREAVES BOSSING DEM CONES!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

owen news is all over twitter.

ex bayern players, nice.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

ArsenalArsenal.com by JamieDalton82
Arsenal Football Club can confirm they have agreed to sign striker Chu Young Park from AS Monaco http://bit.ly/pQCgAf


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Poulsen's been linked with a few clubs now, think Espanyol were one of them, they even said he was their "priority" to sign. Good lord. 

Hargreaves to City is completely baffling. Mertesacker will be an excellent signing, what they've been calling out for, for a good while. Arsenal seem to be getting deals done quickly, fair play to Arsene. 

And Kenneth, you post a hell of a lot of links to The S*n for a Liverpool fan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

who cares, we have HARGREAVES

always thought he would look good in sky blue.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Berbarito said:


> I love how SSN are showing Hargreaves Medical with footage of his pathetic youtube workout rather than any actual highlights. LOL
> 
> HARGREAVES BOSSING DEM CONES!


He doesn't have any actual highlights.

Anton Ferdinand talking to QPR, that's a shame.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Poulsen's been linked with a few clubs now, think Espanyol were one of them, they even said he was their "priority" to sign. Good lord.
> 
> Hargreaves to City is completely baffling. Mertesacker will be an excellent signing, what they've been calling out for, for a good while. Arsenal seem to be getting deals done quickly, fair play to Arsene.
> 
> And Kenneth, you post a hell of a lot of links to The S*n for a Liverpool fan


i'm just stirring/baiting the united fans on here. dw i hate the sun.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

What the fuck is wrong with City? Hargreaves? You have all that money and you pick a guy who has barely played in 3 years? :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

city's strategy is quite obvious. buy all the players on the market, stick outrageous price tags on them and huge wages, then
nobody else can take them, even if you arent using them

its brilliant


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Even though I just posted my thoughts in the catbox, I'll post them here again.


Not in love with Per signing. I question his game speed. Maybe Samba is on his way in, as well.

Arsenal also had 40m bid for Goetze rejected.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

why couldnt arsenal bid for gotze at the START of the transfer season?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Shamelessly stolen from Redcafe.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> why couldnt arsenal bid for gotze at the START of the transfer season?


Maybe Wenger convinced himself he was going to hang onto Nasri, thus not needing Goetze. Does seem strange though how wuickly these transfers seem to be being pushed through now there's a sense of urgency, usually they take FOR FUCKING EVER. The speed we are completing the Coates signing at kinda proves it, that's moving at a snails pace.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

City must be cutting back signing someone for free.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i think deals with arsenal take longer due to us trying to keep all costs at a minimum. there are a lot of fees beyond the simple transfer fee and teams like chelsea and city can throw limitless amounts of money at agents etc. to get deals done very quickly. 

is coates going to get a work permit or not?

citeh were probably confused that they weren't spending over 20 million on a player.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Maybe Wenger convinced himself he was going to hang onto Nasri, thus not needing Goetze. Does seem strange though how wuickly these transfers seem to be being pushed through now there's a sense of urgency, usually they take FOR FUCKING EVER. The speed we are completing the Coates signing at kinda proves it, that's moving at a snails pace.


I keep wondering about Coates as well. Seems like the transfer should have been completed by last week. Apparently he's had his medical, fee agreed and all sorts was all done by the end of last week. Just getting a work permit is taking forever. Deal will probably be confirmed tomorrow.

The Per Metersacker deal seems to be moving at a crazy pace. Just this morning a bid was placed and now he is due for a medical




Stringer said:


> i think deals with arsenal take longer due to us trying to keep all costs at a minimum. there are a lot of fees beyond the simple transfer fee and teams like chelsea and city can throw limitless amounts of money at agents etc. to get deals done very quickly.
> 
> is coates going to get a work permit or not?


Coates hearing is set for today I believe.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wenger must be planning on moving the d-line back. Before Arsenal fans critice Mertesacker for possibly leaving them exposed, watch Sunday again, because Djourou did a great job of covering up. :fpalm

75 caps for Germany. The quality is obviously there, just have to use it right.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

QPR making a move for Anton Ferdinand according to SSN.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Heard someone say he's hearing if he can get it today or not. Would be fucking frustrating if he can't considering some of the shite here that DO get work permits. 

He had his medical on the 26th ffs D: GET THE DEAL DONE.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

the work permit system is fucked. bananas had a great example before, i think it was guzan who got one and other much more talented players can't get them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Heard someone say he's hearing if he can get it today or not. Would be fucking frustrating if he can't considering some of the shite here that DO get work permits.
> 
> He had his medical on the 26th ffs D: GET THE DEAL DONE.


Work permits are a bitch.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Heard someone say he's hearing if he can get it today or not. Would be fucking frustrating if he can't considering some of the shite here that DO get work permits.
> 
> He had his medical on the 26th ffs D: GET THE DEAL DONE.


Its fallen through

SSN BREAKING - Coates Denied Work Permit


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You shit. I was almost sure that link was complete bollocks, but still clicked it anyway out of instinct, and I get a trollface for my troubles. Grmbl.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Berbarito said:


> Its fallen through
> 
> SSN BREAKING - Coates Denied Work Permit


Damn you, fucking Dirty Manc


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wait how did hargreaves pass a medical.











Berbarito that was brilliant.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

For Chelsea I can see 3 in and 3 out on the final day 

Malouda, Alex and Benayoun out 

Modric, Perreira and Krasic in 

Krasic is optimistic and like wont happen* 

Going to be a mega final day, can't wait.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

from Neil Ashton on twitter



> Sebastian Coates sails through work permit, now officially a Liverpool player. Uruguayan defender has Scottish father.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Malouda and alex two very good players not sure why chelsea would let them go, well i can see why malouda would go with mata now in.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Chelsea would be mad to get rid of Malouda.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal end interest in Gary Cahill according to Sky Sources. Makes sense really, can go in with a lower bid in January should they still be interested in him, or just take their chances and go for him at the end of the season.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't get your hopes up for an epic ending of the transfer window.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Modric is the only big deal i see going down on deadline day.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

AVB says Malouda is not going anywhere. But it is suspicious when he is still chasing Pereira. Again, it's likely that Mata would play centrally and Malouda and Pereira challenging for the wings. 

Looks like Moutinho is too expensive for us. Pereira may still be too expensive as well, with Porto seemingly pissed off with us and telling us to pay the release clause or nothing.

Modric? That aint happening. Good luck to Spurs keeping a player that doesn't want to be there at all.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Mertesacker would be a great signing. He makes 1 mistake per game which is a massive improvment on Djorou, Koscienly and Squillaci who make about 1000.

Very happy if that goes through.

Park Chu Young uninspiring but he has a great engine could be our Dirk Kuyt because he'll never be a great goalscorer.

Gary Cahill - Would be prefered to anyone else but cant see it now.

Andros Santos. - Better than what we have. Hard to find good full backs who would be classed as an exciting signing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't see Modric moving tbh. Spurs might as well let him go instead of being so damn stubborn and holding onto a player who wants to leave. Don't car for all the "he signed a contract yada yada" Barely any players see out contracts and go to another club for free. Especially a top player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

BREAKING: HARGREAVES INJURES HIMSELF DURING MEDICAL, OUT FOR 8 MONTHS.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

hargreaves will be a pay as you play, so it's hardly a dumb/bad signing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> BREAKING: HARGREAVES INJURES HIMSELF DURING MEDICAL, OUT FOR 8 MONTHS.


Hahaha he pulled a hammy and his groin going for a piss.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

West Ham about to sign Papa Bouba Diop. Can trundle around the middle with Nolan.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You can't really blame Hargreaves, I suppose. Champions League team take an interest in you, you're going to listen especially when he was being linked to West Brom before that.

Still don't like it though, fuck you and curly hair too, Hargreaves :side:.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> You can't really blame Hargreaves, I suppose. Champions League team take an interest in you, you're going to listen especially when he was being linked to West Brom before that.
> 
> Still don't like it though, fuck you and curly hair too, Hargreaves :side:.


is he likely to get many games at city though? he is far more likely to get more games at spurs, villa or west brom


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> is he likely to get many games at city though? he is far more likely to get more games at spurs, villa or west brom


City will probably be offering more money though, even if it is pay as you play. That's probably a factor too. Plus if (big if) he can stay fit and perform near his 2008 levels, I could see him getting plenty of starts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

plus we need to have mre poms registered


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Why have Sky got a cringeworthy obsession with floppychops and Spurs?

SkySpursNews more than ever.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> plus we need to have mre poms registered


Fake englishman if you ask me.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> AVB says Malouda is not going anywhere. But it is suspicious when he is still chasing Pereira. Again, it's likely that Mata would play centrally and Malouda and Pereira challenging for the wings.
> 
> Looks like Moutinho is too expensive for us. Pereira may still be too expensive as well, with Porto seemingly pissed off with us and telling us to pay the release clause or nothing.
> 
> Modric? That aint happening. Good luck to Spurs keeping a player that doesn't want to be there at all.


I don't want Pereira tbh and too expensive I don't think is the word, we COULD afford them but there is no use being held to ransom 

I can see us doing a few deals and for the Prem in general I can see Arsenal signing 2-3 players tomorrow and City / Spurs a couple each

Modric is still 50/50 in my eyes, owner is resilient enough to say no but I'm sure by now Harry is fed up with the media which in turn has probably had a negative effect on the club. It's either he personally comes out and says right I'm sorry I'm happy here for now or he's let go


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Cre5po said:


> I don't want Pereira tbh and too expensive I don't think is the word, we COULD afford them but there is no use being held to ransom
> 
> I can see us doing a few deals and for the Prem in general I can see Arsenal signing 2-3 players tomorrow and City / Spurs a couple each
> 
> Modric is still 50/50 in my eyes, owner is resilient enough to say no but I'm sure by now Harry is fed up with the media which in turn has probably had a negative effect on the club. It's either he personally comes out and says right I'm sorry I'm happy here for now or he's let go


Modric is very much berba all over again it will happen on the last day.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Fake englishman if you ask me.


dont recall ever asking you


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Owen "Canadian" Hargreaves


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

If Hargreaves stays fit he's better than De jong and Barry so will get plenty of starts.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> plus we need to have mre poms registered


Don't think Hargreaves counts as nationality is unimportant in the registration. Pretty sure its just 8 players trained in the country not 8 englishmen.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He didn't look too fake during the 2006 World Cup for England. He was their best player, by far.

Look, he even cryed...










Like a bitch.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I wonder if you can bet how long it will be before Hargreaves gets injured again. I'm willing to go as low as 45 mins of game time.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Gunner14 said:


> If Hargreaves stays fit he's better than De jong and Barry so will get plenty of starts.


yeah 3 years ago he might of been better, but he has hasnt played regularly for ages so he might have lost some parts of his game


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Ian_Cruise Twitter
> 
> Owen Hargreaves' move to #mcfc breaks down amid injury scare. Apparently, he fell out of the transfer window


:lmao


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I wonder if you can bet how long it will be before Hargreaves gets injured again. I'm willing to go as low as 45 mins of game time.


He's not going to get injured at Half Time.

More likely would be between 15 and 25 minutes before 1st injury.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

From Juan Mata's wikipedia;



> As well as Benayoun, Mata follows on from legends Joe Cole, Mark Hughes, Ian Hutchinson and Terry Venables in adopting the number 10 jersey.


I notice a huge exaggeration there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

joe cole is a legend. he's the english messi


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

SSN say Sunderland make a bid of £10 million for Crouch.

Whoever's in charge of their finances is a disgrace :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> joe cole is a legend. he's the english messi


Joe cole is the only man to unlock defences for england along with rooney, or so i've heard.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Manchester City midfielder Samir Nasri has recently revealed that he was forced to quit Arsenal because of the club’s transfer policies and politics, which he claims have been forced upon under-fire boss Arsene Wenger by the board.

The 24-year-old, who sealed a £24 million move to City last week after refusing to sign a contract extension at the Emirates, believes his move to Eastland’s was forced through by Arsenal’s quiet man Stan Kroenke.

Since his switch to Manchester, many, if not all Arsenal fans (including myself) have condemned the France international for bailing out on the Gunners in order to pocket more cash.

However, the midfield maestro believes he was left with no choice but to leave a club with changing ambitions.

Nasri told French publication L’Equipe:

‘Arsenal is still a big club, but the Emirates Stadium has changed a lot of things.’

‘They have changed their ambitions, but it is not Arsène Wenger – it is the club’s politics, the officials.’

Nasri then went on to echo the calls of many Arsenal fans this summer, expressing his discontent at the lack of big-name arrivals. However, he once again blamed this firmly on the Arsenal board, and asked what many fans have been asking for the past several season – do the club genuinely have a significant amount of money to spend:

‘Arsenal doesn’t have the same funds [as others]. They can’t make the same coups as before in the transfer market. Rather, they are rather forced to sell their best players and bet on young ones.’

Following the clubs humiliating 8-2 defeat at Old Trafford last Sunday, it is believed that a group of Gooners are planning a protest march before the club’s next home game against Swansea in a bid to vent their anger and frustration at the board’s apparent lack of transfer support.


lolcrouch.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Harry and Levy wheeling and dealing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal are seriously sounding more and more like us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

this summer sounds pretty good if we make the signings we are after though, the 8-2 debacle seems to have forced the board to spend. without money being spent to bring in good players the amount of people coming to the emirates will be decreasing, and we won't be the 6th most valuable sports team in the world anymore, thus making the club an unattracitve prospect to kroenke.

mertesacker, park, santos all look like done deals with another midfielder incoming with another centre back by the looks of things. liverpool were always a ticking time bomb once everyone knew how bad their finances were. we look very stable in comparison.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Newcastle have completed the signing of Davide Santon on a five-year deal.

From a bloke at the BBC. Hope I can change my sig soon.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Newcastle have completed the signing of Davide Santon on a five-year deal.
> 
> From a bloke at the BBC. Hope I can change my sig soon.


cracking buy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> this summer sounds pretty good if we make the signings we are after though, the 8-2 debacle seems to have forced the board to spend. without money being spent to bring in good players the amount of people coming to the emirates will be decreasing, and we won't be the 6th most valuable sports team in the world anymore, thus making the club an unattracitve prospect to kroenke.
> 
> mertesacker, park, santos all look like done deals with another midfielder incoming with another centre back by the looks of things. liverpool were always a ticking time bomb once everyone knew how bad their finances were. we look very stable in comparison.


Wouldn't say we were a ticking timebomb as such because even when you look at United there financial position is much worse than ours ever was. Our board was just horrible and gready. Basically wanted to get as much money out of the club as they could even if it meant taking it down in the process. It's actually lucky you guys got beat so bad. Had you not Arsene may have JUST about got anyway without signing anyone.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Only thing I know of Santon is that in 2016, he doesn't have a single stat over 15 on FM and it makes him look rather average.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> liverpool were always a ticking time bomb once everyone knew how bad their finances were. we look very stable in comparison.


You look stable in comparison to when we had Hicks and Gillett, but our finances are sorted now and we have some great owners. I think something is going on at Arsenal that the fans aren't been told about. The board and Wenger always claimed that the money was there to spend if they wanted to but that Wenger chose not to (not believing that for a second, every manager spends money if given the chance). Now you've been forced to sign some players but you're not going for top quality players (that you should be able to sign if what your board says is true) you are going for cheap options. I don't think Arsenal have as much money as they like the fans to believe and I think it's up to Arsenal fans to ask questions of the board and Wenger.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Newcastle have completed the signing of Davide Santon on a five-year deal.
> 
> From a bloke at the BBC. Hope I can change my sig soon.


bargain of the window, bar none.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Santon has incredible talent but he hasn't really shown it for a number of reasons. If Newcastle can get him playing at his best then they have a great player on their hands and a real bargain. It is a big 'if' though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Injury proneness jokes - zzzzzzzzz


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I hope Newcastle play Santon at right back rather than left back though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> I hope Newcastle play Santon at right back rather than left back though.


From what I hear I believe you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

There's no way that Santon could displace DANNY SIMPSON.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I always think that when you have a fullback who can get to the final third and be effective there, you want them on their proper side. Which is why Daniel Alves never really worked for Brazil ont the left, and why I think Newcastle would be better off with Santon on the right and Simpson/Taylor on the left.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

fans have asked questions a lot, we have money to spend. whether the board is blocking moves i don't know. there were reports they didn't want to spend money on big wages but were willing to pay transfer fees.

liverpool's finances are far from being ok. they are still in a lot of debt, albeit not as much as United.

wenger doesn't want to overspend on average players, and he has done that throughout his whole career, so I still think he is partly to blame for being stubborn.

going for "cheap" options is fine if they are quality players. park is a decent back up. mertesacker is a very good centre back and exactly the type of player we need. santos provides good competition for left back with gibbs. liverpool have bought players for big money, but none of them are really that good barring Suarez and Enrique. mertesacker at 9m euros is a fantastic deal, just because he is cheap it doesn't mean he lacks quality.

we have bid 40m for gotze (according to reports, dortmund officals have said so), 22 million for m'vila and interested in mata, jones etc. so we were prepared to pay big money.


also, taylor is a poor player, he scored two crackers but other than that all he does is get scared when on the ball and hoof it.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> fans have asked questions a lot, we have money to spend. whether the board is blocking moves i don't know. there were reports they didn't want to spend money on big wages but were willing to pay transfer fees.
> 
> liverpool's finances are far from being ok. they are still in a lot of debt, albeit not as much as United.
> 
> wenger doesn't want to overspend on average players, and he has done that throughout his whole career, so I still think he is partly to blame for being stubborn.
> 
> going for "cheap" options is fine if they are quality players. park is a decent back up. mertesacker is a very good centre back and exactly the type of player we need. santos provides good competition for left back with gibbs. liverpool have bought players for big money, but none of them are really that good barring Suarez and Enrique. mertesacker at 9m euros is a fantastic deal, just because he is cheap it doesn't mean he lacks quality.
> 
> we have bid 40m for gotze, 22 million for m'vila and interested in mata, jones etc. so we were prepared to pay big money.
> 
> 
> also, taylor is a poor player, he scored two crackers but other than that all he does is get scared when on the ball and hoof it.


Downing is better than Walcott.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> From what I hear I believe you'll be disappointed.


Santon on the right, van Aanholt on the left.

You know it makes sense


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> liverpool's finances are far from being ok. they are still in a lot of debt, albeit not as much as United.


Our finances are fine. There are different types of debt and we're in a very good situation compared to most teams. Even City have forms of debt. No need to lie and act like we're in financial peril just because you hate Liverpool.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Jonas has pretty much been playing as a 2nd LB he's been covering Taylor so much, great right foot though.



Joel said:


> Santon on the right, van Aanholt on the left.
> 
> You know it makes sense


I'd love it, but according to the man himself NUFC aren't interested :sad:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> liverpool have bought players for big money, but none of them are really that good barring Suarez and Enrique.


Harsh. While Charlie Adam, Jordan Henderson and others aren't exactly big names, they all fit into the system that they are implementing.

Liverpool didn't just buy on the fly, they sat down and thought about what they need to make the system work.

They are cunts though. I can't be saying too many good stuff about them!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> fans have asked questions a lot, we have money to spend. whether the board is blocking moves i don't know. there were reports they didn't want to spend money on big wages but were willing to pay transfer fees.
> 
> liverpool's finances are far from being ok. they are still in a lot of debt, albeit not as much as United.
> 
> wenger doesn't want to overspend on average players, and he has done that throughout his whole career, so I still think he is partly to blame for being stubborn.
> 
> going for "cheap" options is fine if they are quality players. park is a decent back up. mertesacker is a very good centre back and exactly the type of player we need. santos provides good competition for left back with gibbs. liverpool have bought players for big money, but none of them are really that good barring Suarez and Enrique. mertesacker at 9m euros is a fantastic deal, just because he is cheap it doesn't mean he lacks quality.
> 
> we have bid 40m for gotze, 22 million for m'vila and interested in mata, jones etc. so we were prepared to pay big money.
> 
> 
> also, taylor is a poor player, he scored two crackers but other than that all he does is get scared when on the ball and hoof it.


Yeah like MMN said our finances are not that bad anymore. A lot of it got wiped when Henry joined. 

Wenger just seems to hate risk. Sometimes it can work sometimes it can't. I mean he missed out on guys like Ronaldo because of risk. Plus most of our transfers have been more of a tactical view rather than going out spending on good players and then having them not fit into the system. Look at Ibra for Barca as a clear example or Forlan at Man U, Great players didn't fit the team.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Number 3 by the look of it


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Harsh. While Charlie Adam, Jordan Henderson and others aren't exactly big names, they all fit into the system that they are implementing.
> 
> Liverpool didn't just buy on the fly, they sat down and thought about what they need to make the system work.


Pretty much this. Kenny is all about building a team that plays a specific way and he focuses on being a TEAM and not individuals. Henderson is a great team player and allows us to dominate possession a lot more than in previous seasons, Adam has a great range of passing, gives us balance and allows the team to switch from defence to attack swiftly. He scores goals too. Downing is incredibly underrated and I think people are starting to realise that he's a lot better than he gets credit for, I've been very impressed by him every time he's played for us.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Our finances are fine. There are different types of debt and we're in a very good situation compared to most teams. Even City have forms of debt. No need to lie and act like we're in financial peril just because you hate Liverpool.


:lmao

i said you were in financial peril? you are still in debt. it doesn't really matter if city are in debt as their owners have stupid money to plug the club with. liverpool's situation is getting better and better but to say they are totally safe is untrue.

Arsenal are in a lot of debt still, but we are completely safe due to the way the club is run, spending 100 million+ in 6 months isn't exactly efficient after your previous situation.

And I prefer Liverpool to other top clubs. 



Joel said:


> Harsh. While Charlie Adam, Jordan Henderson and others aren't exactly big names, they all fit into the system that they are implementing.
> 
> Liverpool didn't just buy on the fly, they sat down and thought about what they need to make the system work.
> 
> They are cunts though. I can't be saying too many good stuff about them!


i don't care much about them being big players, but henderson is overrated, and so is adam. downing just isn't that good even though he has been good for his first few games for 'pool.

fair enough if henderson is going to "fit into the system", but from what I have seen from this "system" they aren't going to be challenging for the big stuff any time soon. in fact, they look quite lost as to what the system is. when carroll is on it's just HOOF, but when he isn't they play much better.

tbh, they could have got better players for the money they paid, and now they have set a big precedent for over spending, which will haunt them next summer. and if reports are to be believed, Kenny has blown his budget this year and may not have much to spend over the next year at all.


Arsenal enquire about Juan Manuel Vargas from Fiorentina. 12 million will apparently bag him. We have enquired about a lot of players recently. Great player apparently.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

liverpool bought to their limits. with no european competition on offer, they brought in young english guys who were in the same position. they also got in early and were able to build their squad and tactics sooner. as seen with arsenal, they've lost players, and there's now a mad rush to get them as replacements. you cannot fault liverpool's willingness to realise that you have to spend money to be competitive. arsenal can continue on with their sound economic model and budget spending and penny pinching, but that doesnt mean shit if you fall behind.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> and if reports are to be believed, Kenny has blown his budget this year and may not have much to spend over the next year at all.


If reports are to believed Juan Mata will play for Arsenal and Sneijder for United.



Kiz said:


> liverpool bought to their limits. with no european competition on offer, they brought in young english guys who were in the same position. they also got in early and were able to build their squad and tactics sooner. as seen with arsenal, they've lost players, and there's now a mad rush to get them as replacements. you cannot fault liverpool's willingness to realise that you have to spend money to be competitive. arsenal can continue on with their sound economic model and budget spending and penny pinching, but that doesnt mean shit if you fall behind.


Exactly. I hate when people say we could have got better players for the money we spent. Who exactly? The players who are a level above the ones we got would want Champions League football and Man City style wages. We bought the best players we could for a team that finished 6th. Maybe we overspent but it's better to overspend and get who you want than to go for your 2nd choices.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sneijder is coming, you'll see. You'll all see!


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Tbh Henderson is still very young. I think people seem to forget that he is only 20 years old. Still has a shit load of time to grow into a good player. And Henry basically doesn't want to rush success. He wants to build the team back up again which makes sense. Doubt anyone is really expecting the league or anything like that soon. 

As for the actually spending off the money. Who could we really get? We are trying to cut our wage bills so money is outta the question and we have no Europe this year so that was outta the question. We tried to go in for players like Jones but as you can see they wanted elsewhere. Not much we could get from our situation. Do need to work better when Carroll is on the pitch though & stop hoofing it up the pitch.

Edit

Yup Kiz & MMN pretty much summed it up too. With our situation we had a lot off limitations.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lots of clubs have "realised" they need to spend to be competitive. with the amount spurs have spent they should be in the top 4. lots of clubs have spent big to get success? does it always work? no.

liverpool have got a hell of a lot better but they could have spent the cash a bit more wisely. if they have spent all this money and still finish outisde of the CL, what does that mean for the club? They will spend another 100 million?

i admire liverpool's approach to actually build a team to be successful instead of buying a ton of big money players looking for cash, ala city but i feel they could have spent the money more wisely. suarez could be off to a big club next year as i doubt he will want to stick around if you don't finish 4th this season, which is a problem.


Arsenal apparently back in for M'Vila and we are trying to negotiate a 26.5 million pound deal.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> i admire liverpool's approach to actually build a team to be successful instead of buying a ton of big money players looking for cash, ala city but i feel they could have spent the money more wisely. suarez could be off to a big club next year as i doubt he will want to stick around if you don't finish 4th this season, which is a problem.


A big club? I think you need to look up the meaning of big club.

I don't have any worries about Suarez leaving or about us not finishing in the top four tbh. I could only see him leaving if a) Barca came in for him (not going to happen given their finances and attacking options) and b) if we had a terrible season and came 6th or 7th. Luis knew that he was joining a team with a long term project when he signed and I don't think he'd be so kneejerk to leave if we fell at the first hurdle. He's a loyal person and player, and has spoken about how much his family love it in Liverpool. Maybe he'll go in 4-5 years but not now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

But then you also have clubs like Man U, Chelsea, City, Madrid, Barca who spend big and get success. 

As for next year I doubt Suarez will leave tbh. Reina has managed to stick it out through the player and Suarez should too unless like MMN said Barca came knocking. He even said he would like to play for them one day so yeah. Aside from that it's a longterm project. If we finish 5th then it would be a shame but not a disaster. If we finish fourth we have met our target so no complaints. Anything below 6th would be a disaster really.

Plus we couldn't have spent our money much better. Aside from Carroll we tried to negoiate a deal all the way through but got pushed. Suarez we tried for like £12m, Henderson £12m also. Downing I believe £15m. Then Enrique, Adam & Coates (If goes through) could prove to be well worth the money at £6m,£7m & £8m respectively.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

off to a "big club" in terms of competing at the very top. Ala Chelsea, City, Madrid, Barca, top European clubs.

i wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if he is using liverpool as a stepping stone. a long term project won't mean a hell of lot to him if he isn't winning trophies. you even admitted yourself a couple of months ago loyalty is dead in football and players only see it as a "job", apart from a select few.

only way liverpool finish 6th is if tottenham buy big players tomorrow. they already have a solid nucleas and with a few top players would fancy them over liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i didnt say be successful. i said to be competitive. spurs were competitive the season before last. they dropped out through us. 

liverpool brought in enrique, henderson, adam, doni and downing this window. 

enrique was a great signing, cheap and filled a place that was in dire need of filling.
henderson was a tad overpriced, but he's 20 years old. plently of time, plus kenny would love the young talent that he can nurture at his disposal.
adam is a stop gap player who does most things well and not a lot of things wrong, and was only about 8 mil. good signing
doni was a free transfer as cover to reina/competition. is a good keeper who has fallen down the order. good signing
downing copped a lot of crap (me included), but has put in 3 good performances. if he continues this he will probably have justified his fee.

window before that.

brad jones, konchesky, cole, poulsen, jokeanovic, meireles, shelvey and wilson were all either late rafa signings or woy woy signings. all crap outside of the last 3 names. the other two were suarez and carroll. suarez has been a super player for liverpool, so the 23 mil for that has been totally justified. the andy carroll one is odd to look at. one one had, liverpool overpaid for a guy with little premier league experience. on the other hand, they had just lost torres and were desperate to sign someone. carroll should be given more time to impress, maybe with different tactics instead of long ball all the time.

in that window, liverpool made 87.15 mil and spent 82.8 on transfers. so theoretically, they spent within their bounds. this window, they have spent more than they have made, but liverpool is still a big club. they would still be making plenty of money through sponsors and such. plus henry and co are fairly wealthy and have signalled ambitions to rebuild the club.

with the cheaper options abroad option, there certainly is. however, for every luis suarez and robin van persie there's a shevchenko and robinho. arsenal could sign gotze tomorrow and he could be absolutely awful. with localised options, they have at least proven they can play in the league.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We signed Tiote, Cabaye, Ben Arfa and Santon for less than Henderson and they're all still young. That's not even mentioning Carroll. Mike Ashley master negotiator? 

Signing English ruins bank balances.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

enrique is a top player and definitely one of the bargains of the summer, along with Santon. they need another centre back to step in though, for sure.

@Mags, yeah. your business destroyed 20 mil for Henderson.
Ashley is following Arsenal's business model. I see a steady climb back to the top for them over the next few years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> We signed Tiote, Cabaye, Ben Arfa and Santon for less than Henderson and they're all still young. That's not even mentioning Carroll. Mike Ashley master negotiator?
> 
> Signing English ruins bank balances.


probably because no one has absolutely panned your signings.

letting go of barton and nolan will remain questionable though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Ashley is following Arsenal's business model. I see a steady climb back to the top for them over the next few years.


Define top.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I have a feeling the Modric deal won't go through. Which is really silly because he's made every indication in the world he wants to go to Chelsea. Just in case the shit doesn't go through tomorrow:

"Fuck you 'arry you droopy faced piece of shit. And fuck you too, Daniel Levy! Hope Modric play's like shit for you all season and I hope the Parker deal falls through"

:side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Pjanic is going to Roma for €10 million.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Pjanic is going to Roma for €10 million.


Great signing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Modric? pffff. Who needs him. He can rot at the bottom of the table with spurs.

We will rise to the top of the league and stay there with the might MOUTINHO!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> probably because no one has absolutely panned your signings.
> 
> letting go of barton and nolan will remain questionable though.


Yeah, the fact they've gone to QPR and West Ham respectively says a lot though. QPR are getting average players in for inflated wages, Anton Ferdinand being the latest to join in. We all know West Ham have been doing that for years, hence the position they're in now. It'll end in tears if they go down/don't win promotion.

Ashley doesn't sign players over 26 and has a wage cap.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

scott parker has put in a transfer request

gago off to roma, who want pjanic (as said) and kjaer.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rockhead said:


> I have a feeling the Modric deal won't go through. Which is really silly because he's made every indication in the world he wants to go to Chelsea. Just in case the shit doesn't go through tomorrow:
> 
> "Fuck you 'arry you droopy faced piece of shit. And fuck you too, Daniel Levy! Hope Modric play's like shit for you all season and I hope the Parker deal falls through"
> 
> :side:





redeadening said:


> Modric? pffff. Who needs him. He can rot at the bottom of the table with spurs.
> 
> We will rise to the top of the league and stay there with the might MOUTINHO!


We're going to save him. Have faith.

Moutinho? Porto really hate us right now. I don't see us paying his €40m release clause.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Pjanic is going to Roma for €10 million.


Wait, Pjanic was 10 million?

The fuck Arsenal?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

ofcourse porto hate us. Roman liberated their coach 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jethro said:


> Wait, Pjanic was 10 million?
> 
> The fuck Arsenal?


Was just thinking that he'd have been a great signing for Arsenal.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Isnt that arsenal catchphrase at this point?

"wait we couldve had HIM for THAT much? why the hell didnt we get him?"


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> Define top.


top half table. close in on europa league within next 10 years. pretty obvious.



Silent Alarm said:


> Pjanic is going to Roma for €10 million.





Kiz said:


> gago off to roma, who want pjanic (as said) and kjaer.


Roma be bossing. Pjanic is quality, as are Gago and Kjaer.

Thought Wenger might be putting a cheeky bid in for Pjanic. So many bargains this summer. Pjanic for less than Adam :lmao

you could build a top side for under 100 million in terms of individual quality from bargains this summer. maybe if we were in for players we would be paying another 5 million or something.

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opinion/blogs/football-spy/Arsenal-transfer-Andre-Santos-What-Gunners-expect-from-Brazilian-defender-article793323.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

good article on santos.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> top half table. close in on europa league within next 10 years. pretty obvious.


So you think they'll finish top 6 within the next 10 years? Wow, that's a bold statement Nostradamus.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



redeadening said:


> ofcourse porto hate us. Roman liberated their coach 8*D


And he done it twice in a decade :lmao


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Signings should probably be judged at the end of their first season at least, especially ours considering the nature of them. Henderson, Adam, Enrique and Downing are playing for the biggest club in their career, nobody really knows what they're capable of with the right nurturing. The 4 of them could still reach what you'd call their prime. Applies to Carroll and Suarez too (though he's just a monster all the time, but who says he can't get even better). Yes, a few were hella overpriced, but we do have money to spend, and the debts are nowhere near as bad with the new owners. You can make an initial reaction to the signings, but the only idications so far based on actual games have all been good, they've been amongst our best players in every game so far, so I don't see the point in the constant digs at them. We could have bought more accomplished players, but we've bought what Kenny thinks will fit our system. Early signs are good, and I trust him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Roman freeing slaves everywhere. What a great guy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> So you think they'll finish top 6 within the next 10 years? Wow, that's a bold statement Nostradamus.


last time i checked finishing 7th means you also qualify, unless certain things happen which prevent this. in 10 years time they will look in better shape than most bottom half teams now, and they will be up there fighting for 7th.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lets play the signings judged too early and now are slaping people in the face with their dicks saying i told you so ...... game.

i'll start


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ 











Rockhead said:


> Roman freeing slaves everywhere. What a great guy.


What a humanitarian.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> lets play the signings judged too early and now are slaping people in the face with their dicks saying i told you so ...... game.
> 
> i'll start


you'll see, ladybody will show you :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

people doubted the drogbazooka?

how dare they


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










MUF said he'd get no more than 15 goals in all comps, cos he hadn't been prolific in La Liga. Then said mid season he'd not scored against any good teams aside from Chelsea so still wouldn't be a success. He even called him "Torrientes". Doh.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

HE'LL SHOW ALL OF YOU AGAIN!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










people doubted the king. 

dzeko isn't clear yet, if he goes on a dry spell then it will bite you on the ass.

German FA say they expect Mertesacker at their training camp tonight, so deal will be completed soon. €9m fee. £80k a week.

incomings galore. hopefully a big name will be in tomorrow.

http://oneinthehole.wordpress.com/2011/08/29/why-harry-redknapp-is-no-longer-the-manager-to-take-spurs-forward/

LOL. Redknapp slaughtered.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Went from being unanimously hated and considered one of our worst players a few years back to being considering our player of the season last year by a lot of Liverpool fans and even non liverpool fans.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










He's still getting to that stage though. :side:

But seriously, Ramires started off looking really slow and out of place, and its taken him a while but he's improved quite a bit. I still think he's getting to his best and it will take longer, but he's been our top midfielder this season, imo. He needs to improve his shot though, because I think he still might be pretty awful at that.










New and improved Torres 2012 is coming, all you haters better keep doubting!!


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I never wrote off Torres, but I recall disagreeing with Liverpool fans on here who said Torres was World Class at the time of the signing, and I thought he was being overhyped at the time. However I quickly admitted I was wrong.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

People doubted King Kev :side: he scored 30 in one premier league season......


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

where is gyan going? if crouch comes in gyan is being sold.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Luis "Clean Sheets" Suarez just confirmed on Twitter, that Coates has signed for Liverpool.

and also:



> Juventus have now confirmed that Eljero Elia is in town for his medical.


And also for Americans, Michael Bradley has gone to Chievo.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ramires might be the worst looking footballer (not facially, that goes to you Luke Chadwick) ever. I had developed more than him upon birth.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Vader13 said:


> Ramires might be the worst looking footballer (*not facially, that goes to you Luke Chadwick*) ever. I had developed more than him upon birth.


Franck Ribery says hello.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I'm surprised Brazil didn't mistake Ramires for an Ethiopian international midfielder.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> People doubted King Kev :side: he scored 30 in one premier league season......


King Kev? :shocked: How dare you.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ribery's isn't natural - Chadwick was born a complete mong.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I thought we all agreed Jay Spearing was the worst?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Forgot about him, he's definitely the ugliest of the modern day lot. Looks like the love child of Gollum and the Hunchback of Notre Dam.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Completely written off by just about everyone, me included.










Probably still hasn't justified the crazy fee, but top scorer last year and a key part to our 19th title.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't know if you guys have ever heard of a guy called Willo Flood...he's got quite the unfortunate face.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> where is gyan going? if crouch comes in gyan is being sold.


Gyan is staying..................... we have a owner who likes to spend 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Vader13 said:


> Forgot about him, he's definitely the ugliest of the modern day lot. Looks like the love child of Gollum and the Hunchback of Notre Dam.


I prefer to describe him as the fetus of Iain Dowie.

Joel - why do you have a Spurs player in your avatar? :hmm:


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Don't know if you guys have ever heard of a guy called Willo Flood...he's got quite the unfortunate face.


Yeah, he made a few appearances for City (I think) in the league 4-5 years ago.










People thought we were nuts to choose Riccy over Gallas. I was one of those people.



haribo said:


> Joel - why do you have a Spurs player in your avatar? :hmm:


Will update it with him holding a Chelsea shirt in 26 hours (Y)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Berbarito said:


> Completely written off by just about everyone
> .


same could be said for this guy as well, people wrote him off as a one trick pony with his stepovers


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ronaldo's probably just about the best example you could use really, good man. He was young, didn't seem to have enough to his game, written off by a lot. Couple of seasons later, undisputed as the very best in the world. That's the beauty of being a young player with a top manager and coaching staff.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Will update it with him holding a Chelsea shirt in 26 hours (Y)


Like when you backed Roman to buy Aguero last year? 8*D


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



united_07 said:


> same could be said for this guy as well, people wrote him off as a one trick pony with his stepovers


But he IS a one trick pony with his stepovers, just a really really good pony 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

people wrote him off? he was one of the most highly touted prospects in europe.

Evening Standard journalist James Olley says Cahill deal isn't dead for Arsenal.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I don't think Ronaldo was ever considered a flop. He was still an obviously good player and didn't cost a ridiculous amount either. He was a first teamer too.

Nani was in exile with United for a while. Most people thought he was done with us.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Ronaldo's first season wasn't really that great tbh and most people didn't rate him as highly when he first arrived. Kinda like how they rated Nani when he first arrived. then Ronaldo came out and bossed the premier league about a season or two later.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsenalreport Arsenal Report
As pointed out by @OleM11, our 12 new players this season were bought for a total of £2m less than what Man City paid for Sergio Aguero.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bryan Ruiz to Fulham looks like it's on.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> arsenalreport Arsenal Report
> As pointed out by @OleM11, our 12 new players this season were bought for a total of £2m less than what Man City paid for Sergio Aguero.


Aguero > all of those players put together though


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Aguero is well worth the money tbh, i was shocked all the top clubs were not scrapping for him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Aguero could have gone for much more that £38m(?).Well worth the money.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

if all of those 12 players were combined we would have the most well rounded player in the world. :lmao

Yossi Benayoun
I am supposed to fly in the morning to London to speak with Chelsea and try to close a contract in one of the teams mentioned

Mertesacker Fact. Last season in a match vs Dortmund it was his first yellow in three years in the league

awesome. that with his tackle success makes him look a good reader of the game.


Chamakh either to Spain or France on loan for season may happen tomorrow

another striker incoming?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Aguero > all of those players put together though


 no 

Never said he was not worth the money just found it interesting that we have bought in 12 players for the price of Aguero.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JakeC_91 said:


> People doubted King Kev :side: he scored 30 in one premier league season......


Super Kev*, we could really do with another one of him nowadays



Stringer said:


> where is gyan going? if crouch comes in gyan is being sold.


Crouch turned us down two years ago because his then girlfriend didn't want to move up here. She's his wife now and I really doubt anything has changed. London>Sunderland. I'd sooner bring in Helmes tbh, Crouchy's overrated.

Sad to see us let Ferdinand go, surprisingly. Hasn't done much wrong this year alongside Brown and always did the job required of him IMO. My guess is we're paying him way too much (£8 million transfer fee, thanks Keano) or he wants to move back to London, which wouldn't shock me. So long as Titus forms a decent partnership with Brown though I'm not too bothered.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Meh I'd much rather start from scratch and build my team around Aguero than buy a few people to improve on those 12 mediocre players.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

mediocre? please stop your embarrassing your self. You probably do not even know who the 12 players are.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Yossi Benayoun
> I am supposed to fly in the morning to London to speak with Chelsea and try to close a contract in one of the teams mentioned


What a tease.

Hope Ferdinand stays, keeping Bramble out of the team humours me.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I can't say I know who they all are, no, but there is still no improvement, and they are mediocre.
Go on then, list these 12 people and I will explain why I find them mediocre in my opinion.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Course he was a prospect, a very exciting one but they don't always become the best players in the world, and no he wasn't called a flop, but he didn't look like he was going to have a season like he had in 2006/7, let alone the seasons after that. He wasn't a clinical finisher, hadn't mastered when to do the tricks, and when to keep it simple, wasn't the monster in the air that he soon became, didn't do it in the biggest games for a while, his free kicks were nothing special, and he didn't take penalty's on a regular basis (he soon became almost impeccable). He then became the best player in the world, and it came because of how well Alex Ferguson dealt with him, and nurtured him. Especially after the World Cup fiasco with Rooney when it would have been easy for him to fall apart. His desire is something that is to be admired to, I watched him in person at Old Trafford, and he was a petulant kid who couldn't get the best out of anyone throughout the whole game, summed up how he played a lot of the time back then. He went from that, to a determined machine of a footballer, granted he stil has the strops, but he doesn't let it affect his game so much. Houllier didn't have the best transfer record, but he didn't want to take the punt on him, he looked very one dimensional, and he still did after his first season or 2. I think he's definitely a great shout for someone that people didn't think was gonna be as good as he did become, and received a hell of a lot of criticism and skepticism.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> mediocre? please stop your embarrassing your self. You probably do not even know who the 12 players are.


Who are the 12 players? 

Andre Santos
Per Mertasacker 
Alex Chamberlain 
Carl Jenkinson
Joel Campbell 
Gervinho
Hector Bellerin
Jon Toral
Park Chu-Young

Who are the other 3? Hell even Santos isn't 100% confirmed yet.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

gervinho and mertesacker mediocre :lmao if you started from scratch to build around aguero you would be paying over 200 million, just for the first XI.

sure none are close to aguero but to say the 12 are mediocre is stupid. Toral will be in and around the 1st team in 3 years and is already a good player.

DarrenArsenal1 Darren
Says much on how Afobe is rated at #arsenal if Chamakh goes out on loan, it also may mean NB52 stays, but 25 hours to go anything can happen


apparently gyan is being sold to gala or trabsonzpor for 6 million euros + some small add ons. a disgrace. stupid, stupid business.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I can't say I know who they all are, no, but there is still no improvement, and they are mediocre.
> Go on then, list these 12 people and I will explain why I find them mediocre in my opinion.


Gervinho 
Per Mertesacker 
Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain 
André Santos 
Park Chu-Young 
Carl Jenkinson 
Joel Campbell 
Héctor Bellerin 
Jon Toral 
Kristoffer Olsson 
Leander Siemann 
Serge Gnabry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

park chu chu train > sergio aguero

you'll see


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Deal agreed for Poulsen to Evian Thonon Gaillard. HAPPY FUCKIN DAY. 

1 more attacking player before the end of the window please Kenneth.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



KME said:


> Deal agreed for Poulsen to Evian Thonon Gaillard. HAPPY FUCKIN DAY.
> 
> 1 more attacking player before the end of the window please Kenneth.


FUCK YEAH. The fans didn't want him, He wanted to leave & the other team did wanted him 

Everyone is happy.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The PL has lost Poulsen? 

Sad day.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> FUCK YEAH. The fans didn't want him, He wanted to leave & the other team did wanted him
> 
> Everyone is happy.


He isnt



Berbarito said:


> The PL has lost Poulsen?
> 
> Sad day.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Overrated said:


> Carl Jenkinson
> Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain
> Joel Campbell
> Héctor Bellerin
> Jon Toral
> Kristoffer Olsson
> Leander Siemann
> Serge Gnabry


Lets start with these ones. Arsenal are having serious problems right now, true?
Are any of these signings going to be able to immediately do anything about it?
Didn't think so.



Overrated said:


> Per Mertesacker


Start with Mertesacker, sure he has experience and such and was the captain of Werder Bremen. But they finished 13th last season, with a goal difference of -14 with Mertesacker at the heart of it. From what I remember from him is that he is tall and slow. Okay thats still a decent mould for a defender but he is nowhere near the level of players that Arsenal should have to challenge for the title. Compare him to the likes of Vidic, Kompany etc. just isn't quite the same ball game.



Overrated said:


> Gervinho


Gervinho sounds like a good player on paper, and I said to someone before the season started that I thought he would have a good impact on Arsenal. However he hasn't really shown much so far. I will admit if I'm wrong if it gets to that stage, but he has seemed pretty uneventful and irrelevant so far, not really providing much whatsoever.



Overrated said:


> Park Chu-Young


Park Chu Young again is another player who will provide little to no impact whatsoever.
Van Persie and co. are far better than him, and they shouldn't have needed another terrible striker.
But they decided to go for one with an incredible scoring record... 8*D



Overrated said:


> André Santos


Don't even know who this guy is, so if he turns out to be the best thing in the PL ever, then I will send my apologies.


So yeah, basically that is my opinions on it. I may be wrong, and you may be wrong.
But quite frankly If I was Arsene Wenger I would rather have spent all of that money on Aguero, and at least that way they would have a very talented talisman who could lead them forward.

Instead Oxlade-Chamberlain is obviously going to guide them to wonderful places....


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Except Roy, he won't be happeh, though I expect he'll be thinking Poulsen is still a formidible player (he used formidible to describe the mighty Northampton) who only failed because Hodgson wasn't allowed more time to make his mark on the club. Dark dark days.

I'd take Aguero out of the 12, in our current team, but since Arsenal need to rebuild an actual team, as opposed to that set of dippy's that "played" against United, they're better off with the 12 players. 

I also laughed at the idea of mixing all those 12 players into one, so they could be as good as Aguero. What a strange player those 12 would make, would be amusing to see. As long as it didn't have Gervinho's hair, it'd be a pretty perfect player!


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Give me Aguero over those 12 players every day of the week.

Mertesacker is the best signing for Arsenal out of those. They're desperate for a player like him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> Gyan also looks fat and disinterested, wouldn't be surprised to see him go.


^ 21st August.


Stringer said:


> apparently gyan is being sold to gala or trabsonzpor for 6 million euros + some small add ons. a disgrace. stupid, stupid business.


The prophet maybe gets another right? :hmm:

Lets hope so.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

mertersacker is a defence general

LEADER OF GERMAN MEN~!

Perfect for co-ordinating the backwards ass abomination they call the arsenal defence


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao at selling Gyan for £6million when he's our most senior striker. Yeah lets sell him for half the price after one year, laughable journalism.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

@Jimmywangyang. tbf with Gervinho he's only played like 3 games so far due to being suspended. He has seemed alright so far though. 

Why would Sunderland sell Gyan? & for £6m? bad decision tbh.


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

i saw the gyan story on phil mcnulty's twitter, and bbc journalists are usually pretty reliable (and usually the slowest). bbc sport is my go to website for football.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I just don't think that any of the players they have signed are vast improvements on the players they have out injured/suspended at the moment.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Shepard said:


> :lmao at selling Gyan for £6million when he's our most senior striker. Yeah lets sell him for half the price after one year, laughable journalism.


I don't doubt it. Whoever's in charge has already shown they're not too good with money. Maybe he wants to leave and they're ready to cut their losses? Probably to fund the Crouch deal.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Magsimus said:


> I don't doubt it. Whoever's in charge has already shown they're not too good with money. Maybe he wants to leave and they're ready to cut their losses? Probably to fund the Crouch deal.


I'd be very shocked tbf, he's not been fantastic this year but he's miles ahead of Ji and Wickham. Not to mention I highly doubt the Crouch deal going through. I could maybe see him leaving in January but I'm confident he'll still be a Sunderland player by the end of the window. Of course if he does leave then unless we have two strikers signed tomorrow I'll be furious, not least for selling him for half the original fee


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Lets start with these ones. Arsenal are having serious problems right now, true?
> Are any of these signings going to be able to immediately do anything about it?
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Start with Mertesacker, sure he has experience and such and was the captain of Werder Bremen. But they finished 13th last season, with a goal difference of -14 with Mertesacker at the heart of it. From what I remember from him is that he is tall and slow. Okay thats still a decent mould for a defender but he is nowhere near the level of players that Arsenal should have to challenge for the title. Compare him to the likes of Vidic, Kompany etc. just isn't quite the same ball game.
> 
> 
> 
> Gervinho sounds like a good player on paper, and I said to someone before the season started that I thought he would have a good impact on Arsenal. However he hasn't really shown much so far. I will admit if I'm wrong if it gets to that stage, but he has seemed pretty uneventful and irrelevant so far, not really providing much whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Park Chu Young again is another player who will provide little to no impact whatsoever.
> Van Persie and co. are far better than him, and they shouldn't have needed another terrible striker.
> But they decided to go for one with an incredible scoring record... 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even know who this guy is, so if he turns out to be the best thing in the PL ever, then I will send my apologies.
> 
> 
> So yeah, basically that is my opinions on it. I may be wrong, and you may be wrong.
> But quite frankly If I was Arsene Wenger I would rather have spent all of that money on Aguero, and at least that way they would have a very talented talisman who could lead them forward.
> 
> Instead Oxlade-Chamberlain is obviously going to guide them to wonderful places....


This is an embarrassing post which is clear proof you have roughly zero knowledge of World Football. Thus your opinion is worth nowt. If you've not heard of Andre Santos you haven't watched Brazil for a couple of years now. Not even when they destroyed your own country at Ashburton Grove.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

the Dortmund CEO: "There hasn't been and there is no offer from Arsenal for Götze. He's not for sale. All bids and offers are superfluous."

so it seems it was probably just put out by arsenal to keep the fans happy, to make it look like they are trying to do big deals


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> This is an embarrassing post which is clear proof you have roughly zero knowledge of World Football. Thus your opinion is worth nowt. If you've not heard of Andre Santos you haven't watched Brazil for a couple of years now. Not even when they destroyed your own country at Ashburton Grove.


I was playing football at the time thus didn't watch it, I hear it was a terrible game.

But how is it embarrassing exactly?
The players they have brought in are barely improvements on the ones they have, they will never succeed that way. I didn't claim to have a knowledge of world football, I only watch Scottish, English and Spanish football. And I don't let Football Manager cloud my judgement unlike most of the people on here.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> the Dortmund CEO: "There hasn't been and there is no offer from Arsenal for Götze. He's not for sale. All bids and offers are superfluous."
> 
> so it seems it was probably just put out by arsenal to keep the fans happy, to make it look like they are trying to do big deals


As usual with your posts, I'm never sure whether you're trolling or being serious.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Berbarito said:


> The PL has lost Poulsen?
> 
> Sad day.


Top player, massive loss to the league. The way he dragged Liverpool from the lowest of the low was admirable.



JimmyWangYang said:


> Start with Mertesacker, sure he has experience and such and was the captain of Werder Bremen. But they finished 13th last season, with a goal difference of -14 with Mertesacker at the heart of it. From what I remember from him is that he is tall and slow. Okay thats still a decent mould for a defender but he is nowhere near the level of players that Arsenal should have to challenge for the title. Compare him to the likes of Vidic, Kompany etc. just isn't quite the same ball game.


Roger Johnson was quality last season and Birmingham were relegated. Unless he has a good team around him he can't stop them from having a poor season.



JimmyWangYang said:


> Gervinho sounds like a good player on paper, and I said to someone before the season started that I thought he would have a good impact on Arsenal. However he hasn't really shown much so far. I will admit if I'm wrong if it gets to that stage, but he has seemed pretty uneventful and irrelevant so far, not really providing much whatsoever.


He has been rampant so far and one of our only attacking threats in our opening games. He was top drawer against Udinese and provided the assist brilliantly for van Persie's invaluable goal.



JimmyWangYang said:


> Park Chu Young again is another player who will provide little to no impact whatsoever.
> Van Persie and co. are far better than him, and they shouldn't have needed another terrible striker.
> But they decided to go for one with an incredible scoring record... 8*D


This doesn't even make sense considering you said "Van Persie and co. are far better than him", yet you say we "shouldn't have needed another terrible striker." doesn't make sense.



JimmyWangYang said:


> Don't even know who this guy is, so if he turns out to be the best thing in the PL ever, then I will send my apologies.


see Bananas post.



JimmyWangYang said:


> So yeah, basically that is my opinions on it. I may be wrong, and you may be wrong.
> But quite frankly If I was Arsene Wenger I would rather have spent all of that money on Aguero, and at least that way they would have a very talented talisman who could lead them forward.


A.) why would he come to us?
B.) we couldn't afford his wages.



Magsimus said:


> I don't doubt it. Whoever's in charge has already shown they're not too good with money. Maybe he wants to leave and they're ready to cut their losses? Probably to fund the Crouch deal.


(Y) this. would be hysterical if Gyan left for 6 million EUROS, 4.5 - 5 million pounds.



Bananas said:


> This is an embarrassing post which is clear proof you have roughly zero knowledge of World Football. Thus your opinion is worth nowt. If you've not heard of Andre Santos you haven't watched Brazil for a couple of years now. Not even when they destroyed your own country at Arsenal Stadium.


Bananas on form here.


@United 07, people inside Dortmund said we had bid 40 million euros for Gotze.

honigstein raphael honigstein
interesting Götze/AFC development. Dortmund saying they turned down €40m bid last week. now their time to spin, me thinks

Agent says there has been interest from Arsenal but no bids.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

JimmyWangYang, your comments on Gervinho are bizarre. He's played three games for us so far. He was poor against Newcastle, good in the first leg v Udinese, and MOTM in the second. That's a pretty decent start imo. Not to mention he looked very good in pre-season. A very useful addition who I'm sure will be far better than Arshavin, and given the loss of Nasri I'm sure he'll prove to be a very necessary purchase. Your comments on Mertesacker are just bizarre. Werder had a shocking season last season, but that was mostly down to them having a tiny squad and getting hit with an injury crisis. He's won plenty of silverware there too, and played for Germany 75 times by the time he's only 26. No mean feat. I'd be interested to here who you think we should be going for in place of him, and if you say Cahill or Jagielka I may just die from laughter. Park Chu Young, it looks like you've literally just looked at his wikipedia page and made a snap decision about him. That's even worse than basing a judgement on Football Manager.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Regardless of what you all say about how I am wrong, I fully expect Arsenal to keep plummeting this season even with these signings.

edit : I saw this the first time no need to repeat it :



Bananas said:


> JimmyWangYang, your comments on Gervinho are bizarre. He's played three games for us so far. He was poor against Newcastle, good in the first leg v Udinese, and MOTM in the second. That's a pretty decent start imo. Not to mention he looked very good in pre-season. A very useful addition who I'm sure will be far better than Arshavin, and given the loss of Nasri I'm sure he'll prove to be a very necessary purchase. Your comments on Mertesacker are just bizarre. Werder had a shocking season last season, but that was mostly down to them having a tiny squad and getting hit with an injury crisis. He's won plenty of silverware there too, and played for Germany 75 times by the time he's only 26. No mean feat. I'd be interested to here who you think we should be going for in place of him, and if you say Cahill or Jagielka I may just die from laughter. Park Chu Young, it looks like you've literally just looked at his wikipedia page and made a snap decision about him. That's even worse than basing a judgement on Football Manager.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

There have been a lot of people who have said we'll drop out of the top 4, each year, every year, for 5 straight seasons, and they've been wrong every time. I'm backing them to be wrong against for the 6th time too.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Well we will see then :lmao
Honestly just think that those 12 signings are not the best of signings in the slightest.

Who was the one they paid like 12m for off of Charlton?
What an over inflated waste of money.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

^ that. every season people are saying, "this year there is a very real possibility, more than ever". Then we challenge for the title. I'm not saying this will happen this year but I would be very surprised not to see us in the CL.

http://www.arsenalreport.com/interview/arsenal-report-interviews-jamie-sanderson-from-young-guns/

quality piece on our quality academy.


LOL JWY. AOC was from Southampton. If you're going to hate, at least do it properly.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Bananas said:


> As usual with your posts, I'm never sure whether you're trolling or being serious.


are you accusing me of trying to wind up arsenal fans? how could you :no:

lol but this is what raphael honigstein is saying, german journalist, who writes for the guardian and german papers



> - Duncan C reporting that Dortmund turned down an offer from Arsenal for Götze, quoting a price of €35m in response
> - his sources are impeccable but I can't help but think that #AFC are spinning here
> - spinning as in feigning interest to look as if they're trying to do something


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> ^ that. every season people are saying, "this year there is a very real possibility, more than ever". Then we challenge for the title. I'm not saying this will happen this year but I would be very surprised not to see us in the CL.
> 
> http://www.arsenalreport.com/interview/arsenal-report-interviews-jamie-sanderson-from-young-guns/
> 
> quality piece on our quality academy.
> 
> 
> LOL JWY. AOC was from Southampton. If you're going to hate, at least do it properly.


I apologise in that case, he came from an equally terrible team.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

You call them mediocre yet you have no idea who half of them are


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Completed the signing of Charlton keeper Rob Elliot and CB Darnel Situ is expected to sign tomorrow after a successful trial. A capable striker please Ashley and it will have been an excellent window.

As long as it's not Can't Control :hmm:


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Götze's agent says he will stay at Dortmund for atleast two more seasons and that a move would be "too soon for him."


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Stringer and his ever reliable sources.....


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

why would we spin the gotze story? to the general public he is an unknown, a fresh 19 year old. if we were to spin something we would be doing it on a much bigger established talent. people would actually be more angry about us spending that amount on a 19 year old. doesn't make sense.

Arsene is always after the best young talent. We need a creative midfielder. Add the both together and it makes sense, we won't sign him but I wouldn't be surprised to know that we had a strong interest, or bid.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> why would we spin the gotze story? to the general public he is an unknown, a fresh 19 year old. if we were to spin something we would be doing it on a much bigger established talent. people would actually be more angry about us spending that amount on a 19 year old. doesn't make sense.
> 
> Arsene is always after the best young talent. We need a creative midfielder. Add the both together and it makes sense, we won't sign him but I wouldn't be surprised to know that we had a strong interest, or bid.


Arsenal never spend any money and he's not french


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal will be challenging for top four if they do strengthen. Mertesacker is a great start and if he can play with Vermaelen for most of the season, that'll be a tight partnership. Santos will be a good buy, but again more of an attacking option. Still a back four of those three and Sagna with a potentially top class keeper behind them will definitely help them push for top four.

Whereas in previous years Arsenal have been a definite top four team, they won't be this season but they will still be challenging of that I'm sure. Where Park fits in I'm not sure when you would assume the favoured front three will be Gervinho, Van Persie & Walcott/Arshavin. With the defence strengthened too the only problem I think Arsenal will have other than keeping their top players fit is the centre of midfield. I'm not high on Ramsey and Wilshere can't carry him & Song. If Wenger can get a top midfielder in to play alongside Wilshere & Ramsey or Song it would make them as good as if not better than other contenders like Liverpool & Tottenham.

Right now I'd fancy Liverpool but it's far too early to tell and way too early to right Arsenal off.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Song will be just fine if he sits like he did in 09/10. I would obviously rather M'Vila, with Wilshere playing deeper and a new creative midfielder coming in.

Ramsey is tidy on the ball. His performances have been roughly exactly the same as Henderson's, but Ramsey has got stick and rightly so but Henderson has been praised. Ramsey is a very efficient passer but, for some reason his attacking instincts have gone. Before the injury we would commonly see a 'Cesc' quality pass but we rarely see that now. I would be delighted with Song or a new DMF sitting with Wilshere playing deeper and a new creative midfielder spearheading the midfield, until Wilshere develops enough to be the primary playmaker. He is following a similar path to Cesc at the moment.

Murmurings Santos could be played as a winger in some games. Gibbs at left back and Santos on the wing covering would be good against tough opposition. 

Park will be a reserve striker, a good player to play the likes of the lower teams. Cheap mainly because of his military commitments and Monaco's relegation. For the price tag we could get a few years of very good value.

Mertesacker has passed medical, agreed terms, will sign in morning. As should Santos. Cahill interest over. Defensive dealings complete #afc

COATES deal confirmed. signed long term contract.



Also, Nige - what are your thoughts on the quality academy you are building at Blackburn? Even if you go down this year the future looks reasonably bright. Looking forward to seeing more of Rochina.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Been a sleep throughout the day as I am a lazy bastard.

Have Arsenal _confirmed_ any of these deals yet?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Coates has officially signed on a long-term contract. Here is a picture featuring him and trollface Comolli.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



For The Win said:


> Been a sleep throughout the day as I am a lazy bastard.
> 
> Have Arsenal _confirmed_ any of these deals yet?


Park Chu young has been announced. Santos has had a medical and is yet to agree terms I believe. Mertasacker is set to be completed tomorrow.

Edit 

COATES. Nice. Probably the end of our incoming transfers. Maybe we will work on getting a striker tomorrow.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Smashing.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Also, Nige - what are your thoughts on the quality academy you are building at Blackburn? Even if you go down this year the future looks reasonably bright. Looking forward to seeing more of Rochina.


We have got some young good players coming through from the academy but I doubt we'll ever see anyone come through as good as Jones & Hoillet. Those two are class but we're turning out some decent players that could do a job in the Championship perhaps, which is handy because the way things are going that's where we'll be this time next year.

Rochina & Formica are talents, no question. They've been bought in but are decent prospects. The problem they have, mainly Rochina is that they're still all flicks & tricks atm. They can't get away with that in the Premiership. If they were working under a decent manager then I'd be confident that they would be able to develop this season but I don't see it with Kean and his whole "we played well today got unlucky" speech every week.

I'd like to see them given a chance as they're no worse than what we have already. Now Emerton's gone, Rochina could get a chance on the right side even though it's not his best position. I'd rather see Junior in a free role than Ruben tbh as Hoillet is just pure class. If only we had a striker who could score goals for him to play off. That'll be a problem this year.

The academy has some good players like Lowe who made his debut at Chelsea and didn't look out of his depth at all. Hanley's done okay. There's Josh Morris too & Adam Henley who look like they might be good prospects. Nick Blackman deserves a chance. I think they'll all get a chance next year, and if we do go down I hope we cut out some of the dead wood and start over with a mix of the good players this year who hopefully we can keep hold of like Hoillet & Olsson which'll be difficult. If not I seriously worry for where we'll go. The academy is the only reassuring asset we have right now. Dark days and our fucking idiot owners brought it all on themselves.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Park Chu young has been announced. Santos has had a medical and is yet to agree terms I believe. Mertasacker is set to be completed tomorrow.
> 
> Edit
> 
> COATES. Nice. Probably the end of our incoming transfers. *Maybe we will work on getting a striker tomorrow.*


I read you were interested in Craig Bellamy. But Man City had to let him go on a free transfer for Liverpool to go after him. Whether that deal will happen remains to be seen.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

I think Blackburn should just play Rochina and Formica so that you have a bit more flair in the team. I think that skill and unpredictability could help steer you away from a relegation battle. New signings seem decent too.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Yeah, Kean is annoying as shit with post match interviews feeling sorry for himself. Jones and Hoilett are pretty high benchmarks so even if you don't get players as good as those then you will still be fine. Jones is good enough to play week in week out for a top 4 club. Hoilett could save you from relegation with another good striker at the club.

I would imagine you have quality coaches in the academy and youth setup who can help Rochina. The last thing you want is for Kean to be moulding him. The guy is a fucking idiot.



tomEurosport Tom Adams
by DarrenArsenal1
Tomorrow's Guardian reports Arsenal may sign Chris Samba, Marvin Martin and Yann M'Vila.

would be absolutely delighted with them 3. Samba could be a decent back up really. Still think we need another top drawer striker, with Bendtner off, Vela on loan and Chamakh possibly going on loan all we have is RVP, Park and Afobe. Possible movement there.
Tomorrow's Guardian reports Arsenal may sign Chris Samba, Marvin Martin and Yann M'Vila. 

Reliable journos having conflicting reports. I'm braced for anything happening tomorrow.


Arsenal fans going to protest outside Emirates against Swansea. Can't have much to say if those go through.

Unhappy Arsenal fans are planning a protest to the club's board - and are making sure no-one will miss it.

One Arsenal supporters' group, Where Has Our Arsenal Gone, have paid £700 to hire a billboard near the Emirates and are also planning a protest ahead of the Swansea game on Saturday week.

The advert will feature the special 125 year anniversary crest with the motto forward - but with a question mark to ask whether the club is moving in the right direction after a turbulent summer.

Arsenal season ticket holder Kelvin Meadows said: "By putting forward with the question mark we are hoping it will provoke debate as to which way the club is going.

"We are not calling for the manager to go, we just want to know what is the club's future after selling Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri this summer. It's been a bad time for the fans.

"The players will see the advert, the directors arriving for the game and staff who work at the stadium on a normal match day. Our objective is just to get the message across."

One original design was vetoed by an advertising company for being too controversial while the latest has been given the green light to be put up next week.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



X-Static said:


> I read you were interested in Craig Bellamy. But Man City had to let him go on a free transfer for Liverpool to go after him. Whether that deal will happen remains to be seen.


Yeah heard about the Bellamy deal but unsure about it really. Man City don't wanna let people go for free so if we did get him it would probably just be a loan deal.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



X-Static said:


> I read you were interested in Craig Bellamy. But Man City had to let him go on a free transfer for Liverpool to go after him. Whether that deal will happen remains to be seen.


I read this too, though if it was in this thread I feel foolish. Would be a very solid option to bring off the bench if his ego could cope with it, he's always seemed like someone who prefers leading the line. Suppose you don't turn down the money to sit on the Liverpool bench if it's there, just look at Harry "THE BURGERS" Kewell. :hmm:


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Last I heard the Bellamy deal to us was a no-go, can't recall where I read it. Saw Spurs were interested too. I think the problem with Bellers is, as is perfectly pointed out above, he probably wants to start if he takes a cut in pay and moves, but will be happy to rot at City with the wages. I'd ideally like one more attacking player, especially with Bolton still in the hunt for Ngog, but it's been a very satisfactory window, pleased to get the Coates deal done.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Seems Bryan Ruiz of FC Twente is on the verge of signing with Fulham.

Eljero Elia is having his medical at Juventus.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bellamy puts a very large % of his wages towards his charity which is why he is so unwilling to give up the megabucks he gets paid by City. He wanted City to release him and agree to pay him the remainder of his contract, which City refused. He's likely to stay and rot in their reserves unless someone agrees to pay him what he currently earns.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

For people talking about Bellamy's ego, I heard that he doesn't want to leave Man City because he sends half of his 90,000 a week to charity, and he doesn't want to take a wage cut because he wants to keep sending lots of money. So yeah, what a massive ego 8*D


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



JimmyWangYang said:


> For people talking about Bellamy's ego, I heard that he doesn't want to leave Man City because he sends half of his 90,000 a week to charity, and he doesn't want to take a wage cut because he wants to keep sending lots of money. So yeah, what a massive ego 8*D


I stand corrected.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Have in fact pointed out on here that he needs the wages for his foundation and development league in Sierra Leone 8*D. Fact is he's still staying for the wages, despite what a good cause he's using them for. Was an observation, not a criticism of what he chooses to do outside of football.

Just in case I was perceived as taking a dig at him too 8*D


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Melvis said:


> I stand corrected.


I mean one could argue that calling it the Craig Bellamy Foundation is having a big ego, but its him doing all the investing and its for a good cause, so what a great guy really.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal fans going to protest outside Emirates against Swansea. Can't have much to say if those go through.
> 
> Unhappy Arsenal fans are planning a protest to the club's board - and are making sure no-one will miss it.
> 
> One Arsenal supporters' group, Where Has Our Arsenal Gone, have paid £700 to hire a billboard near the Emirates and are also planning a protest ahead of the Swansea game on Saturday week.
> 
> The advert will feature the special 125 year anniversary crest with the motto forward - but with a question mark to ask whether the club is moving in the right direction after a turbulent summer.
> 
> Arsenal season ticket holder Kelvin Meadows said: "By putting forward with the question mark we are hoping it will provoke debate as to which way the club is going.
> 
> "We are not calling for the manager to go, we just want to know what is the club's future after selling Cesc Fabregas and Samir Nasri this summer. It's been a bad time for the fans.
> 
> "The players will see the advert, the directors arriving for the game and staff who work at the stadium on a normal match day. Our objective is just to get the message across."
> 
> One original design was vetoed by an advertising company for being too controversial while the latest has been given the green light to be put up next week.


Hope they've got the cash for the copyright lawsuit that will follow.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Guardian (very interesting)-

Stan Kroenke's unspoken support for Arsène Wenger means this is not a make-or-break season for the Arsenal manager. But could it be for the club's American owner himself? In agreeing to pay about £150m to Arsenal directors and small shareholders to increase his stake in the club to 66.6% in April, the American was sold a vision for the club in which it would be a self-sustaining title challenger.

Yet with Samir Nasri sold for £24m in the knowledge he could leave for free next May, Wenger has since expressed frustration at being unable to satisfy the wage demands of his transfer targets. Arsenal have been priced out of moves for players such as Juan Mata as benefactor-funded clubs have upped the transfer fee ante beyond Arsenal's means.

That is partly Wenger's fault: he has lavished expensive wages on fringe players who have proved difficult to move on, restricting the funds available for signings. But Arsenal's competitors do not have the same worries about accommodating past purchases before making new acquisitions. This may present Kroenke with a dilemma, yet someone is preparing to offer him a solution. The Russian Alisher Usmanov, who owns almost 30% of Arsenal and has continued buying shares since Kroenke's takeover, is by some reckonings Britain's richest man.

If Kroenke wants a way out of the club, and one that would enable him to turn a healthy profit on his investment to boot, he has only to pick up the phone. Kroenke certainly has no intention of doing so: he has always declared himself "a long-term investor". But Usmanov will not stop trying to tempt him.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



MMN said:


> I think Blackburn should just play Rochina and Formica so that you have a bit more flair in the team. I think that skill and unpredictability could help steer you away from a relegation battle. New signings seem decent too.


They're probably our best shot with Hoillet. The issue is that none of them including Junior are a natural goalscorer. None of them are going to get 10+ a season. Hoillet might get close and Ruben could perhaps if he is given a consistent chance in the same position. It's just so difficult to fit them all in the same team. It's so hard because none of them are a natural striker or central midfielder. Hoillet can play on the wing and they'd need a striker to play off. Plus our central midfield options are about as convincing as the divas division.

The best I can get out of the squad is a formation that looks something like this:

Robinson

Salgado - Samba - Dann/Hanley/Nelsen - Olsson

Petrovic

Formica - Pedersen

Hoillet - Goodwillie - Rochina​
It could be a 4-3-3, 4-5-1 or 4-1-4-1.

Rumours are we're close to agreeing a deal to Scott Dann and if that's true that would be a great buy. Hanley's raw & Nelsen's past it like Salgado is.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://www.twitvid.com/RM5MH

quality.


rumours liverpool have had a bid accepted for zarate for 12 million euros, although some reports saying Lazio won't sell for less than 20 million euros. MMN?


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Stringer said:


> rumours liverpool have had a bid accepted for zarate for 12 million euros, although some reports saying Lazio won't sell for less than 20 million euros. MMN?


Apparently it's bullshit and I'm hoping it is tbh. Zarate has talent obviously and on his day (which are becoming increasingly rare) he is a matchwinner. But he has a number of attributes that could seriously damage the club; he's lazy, he NEVER passes the ball, he's inconsistent, he'd bitch if he was benched (which would be likely) and he just doesn't score enough for a player with his talent. I guess it could work out if Kenny sorts Mauro's head out but I'm not a big fan of signing him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

liverpool got coates cos they're mad we got savic.

he looks a lot like fernando alonso imo.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

pretty dead in here, which is weird


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

BIG DAY 

Lol @ the sun. We're apparently bidding for the glass man frank robery










"You see, we are gonna win the premier league and champions league because we have the most wingers. Infact, in the next match im applying a tactic where i replace everyone including cech with a winger. Terry will play as a winger. Lampard will play as a winger. Hilario will play as a winger. Because more wingers= more victories"


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

is it true that Hazard has told Lille he wants out? Lille is now looking at at Sebastian Leto as cover. Hazard on his way to Arsenal?

@FourFourTom thinks Arsenal will end up with Keisuke Honda. Wouldn't mind him. Wouldn't mind Juan Manuel Vargas, neither. I'd actually prefer both.

I love the Bryan Ruiz signing for Fulham. Love it. I rate him very highly. One of the best moves in the window.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Honda is awesome.


----------



## KME

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Leto as cover for Hazard? Did Leto suddenly become good? Cos he was pretty dismal for us, unless he's HUGELY improved, I can't see in what way he'd even begin to replace Eden Hazard.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Eljero Elia to Juventus from Hamburg - 9 million euros.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Meh, a spectacular winger going to Italy.....sounds like a waste.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal could of got him :sad:


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The last thing Arsenal needs is more wingers.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

So according to Chain Gang solider's Sig, Liverpool have signed Fernando Alonso.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Rumours that Joe Cole could be on his way to Villa, according to the BBC.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

read that too. reports have him in lille for a medical tho

"still opting for a premier league club" too


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Arsenal could go for Valencia's Miguel, the club reportedly is negotiating with his agent for a contract termination.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bolton manager Owen Coyle tells BBC Sport's Paul Plunkett that a deal for Liverpool striker David Ngog could still happen: "He's a very good player and I've been a big admirer for a long time. We'll have to wait and see if it happens today."

PaulPlunkett66 Paul Plunkett
Owen Coyle tells me he is hopeful of completing a deal for Liverpool's David Ngog today #bbcfootball


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Has Roman freed any more slaves?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

AidenWylie on Twitter: "Mario Ballotelli's player profile has been removed from the Man City website. He'll join Tottenham in a £14m deal today."

BROTHA


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nah he's seen his mate sign for a bigger club and wants to join him.

NUMBER 9.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

He will leave City sooner or later but I doubt it's today. January or next summer, I'd say.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> So according to Chain Gang solider's Sig, Liverpool have signed Fernando Alonso.


Indeed. Best defender in the world son  

QPR have signed SWP by the looks of it.

Edit

Also sorry Chelsea fan but your outta Luka :side:. Modric seems to be going nowhere for now.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



King Kenny said:


> AidenWylie on Twitter: "Mario Ballotelli's player profile has been removed from the Man City website. He'll join Tottenham in a £14m deal today."
> 
> BROTHA


This happened when I clicked on his name:

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/Common/PageNotFound?standerror=1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Daniel_Speller on Twitter: "Henri Lansbury [from Arsenal] and Liam Ridgewell [from Birmingham] to be West Ham players by the end of the day."
James via text: "Just seen Mauro Zarate arrive at Melwood to be greeted by Comolli and Kenny! These two are geniuses in the transfer market!"

:side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

1111: United States midfielder Michael Bradley, the former Aston Villa loanee, has moved from Borussia Moenchengladbach to Chievo Verona, becoming the only American player in Italy's Serie A. Yes, it's quite quiet at the moment.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

SSN pulling out all the tricks. Luring in United fans with possible ''big news''. Fuck off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

SSN obviously trying to troll united fans, by saying 'there could be exciting news for manchester united fans', yeah the key word being 'could', like messi 'could' be signing for Stoke today. I dont expect any news on the United front today.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

"Just saw [Everton chairman] Bill Kenwright leaving John Lennon airport with the big Swiss Tobe Le Rone. Don't know were they got the funds for that!"


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nah, why should United sign anyone anyway? Sneijder gets linked with them here and there still, but I doubt it. Cleverly is doing fine.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

they're still trying to say sneijder's signing

wheres redknapp, come on man


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Didn't Fergie himself say he was done by the beginning of August? Yeah good try SSN.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

George, Italian United fan, via text: "I have just been told by my cousin who works at Milan airport, that Wesley Sneijder has boarded a private jet heading for the UK????"

- lol, trolling.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Spurs will probably end the transfer window with Scott Parker and Gary Cahill.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Apparently Honda's agent says he's in Japan and not London, thus not signing with Arsenal. A confused Wenger is said to be angered by not being able to sign the Japanese player, and will instead go for the more familiar Citroën.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Jobbed_Out said:


> George, Italian United fan, via text: "I have just been told by my cousin who works at Milan airport, that Wesley Sneijder has boarded a private jet heading for the UK????"
> 
> - lol, trolling.


:lmao the MEN put on their twitter that since the transfer window has opened there has been 349 spottings of Sneijder at Manchester airport


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

1154: As mooted by Phil McNulty earlier, we can confirm that Liverpool's Joe Cole - who was thought to be on the verge of joining French side Lille - is now in talks with Aston Villa

1152: RUMOUR MILL
Rumour Mill
Another one from Spain, now, with marca.com reporting that former Valencia winger Vicente Rodriguez is on the verge of a deadline day move to England with Championship side Brighton and Hove Albion after being released by Los Ché


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Deadline day move....even though Vicente is a free agent, thus being able to join after the transfer window too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

REDS IN SHOCK CROUCH SWOOP
Sources within Liverpool have reported a lanky man outside Melwood appearing to do the robot. This man is understood to be ex-Reds striker Peter Crouch due for a medical after a £6m transfer fee agreed with Tottenham.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lolcrouch


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

"Huddlestone and Danny Rose supposed to be driving the Sky reporter outside White Harte Lane nuts. They keep telling him about the lads they are sneaking in around the back."

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Shaun Maloney has (nearly) signed for Wigan: #Wigan Chairman Dave Whelan: Roberto rates Maloney highly and has every faith that he'll do well. We're excited about seeing him in action

Chief football writer Phil McNulty on Twitter: "Leicester's search for new striker may see Sven turn back to Everton's Jermaine Beckford before the night is out."


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

joe cole to lille on loan done. confirmed by Lille. glad thats official.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Joe Cole to Lille on loan has been confirmed.

edit - fuck you RUSH


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Apparently they finished 4th in the French League last year according to Sky Sports News... fpalm


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

blow me kenny, i'm hard.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

my sig can do that to people


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Cool choice by J. Cole, don't see enough English players abroad. 

Kjaer to AS Roma, and Pjanic too. Trying to get Fernando Gago from Real as well. They are really going for it this time:

Gabriel Heinze
Maarten Stekelenburg
Bojan
Kjaer
Pjanic
Angel from Sporting Gijon
Erik Lamela (huge talent from River Plate)
Osvaldo from Espanyol
Borrielo

Not bad.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

There's no way Lille are paying all his wages, is there?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

some ridiculous names there. fuck roma


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Silent Alarm said:


> There's no way Lille are paying all his wages, is there?


sources saying they're paying 30%


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

1245: Sunderland have confirmed they have agreed a fee with QPR for the transfer of defender Anton Ferdinand to the London club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Deadline day - it's like Christmas day for football fans. Except Everton fans, whose parents are Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Just saw Redknapp being interviewed about Crouch, in his Land Rover as predicted :lmao

Hope we get a couple of big, marquee signings today. Hazard, Sneijder, Ribery - they'll do.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> Deadline day - it's like Christmas day for football fans. Except Everton fans, whose parents are Jehovah's Witnesses.


Ace.

Roma building a real nice squad there. Good to see. Want an English team to win the Europa League, but if not, then definitely Roma. TOTTI deserves more success.

Not really hyped for Pereira. Don't see how it improves the team. All it does is take a spot from one of our promising young players (McEachran, Bertrand and van Aanholt).


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> Deadline day - it's like Christmas day for football fans. Except Everton fans, whose parents are Jehovah's Witnesses.


That's brilliant.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> Deadline day - it's like Christmas day for football fans. Except Everton fans, whose parents are Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/Players/Strikers/Mario-Balotelli

link works fine for me.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

1315: The royal blue carpet can be rolled out for Denis Stracqualuisi, reports chief football writer Phil McNulty. The Argentine striker, who currently plays for Tigre, will join Everton on loan.

Could mean Beckford to Leicester is back on.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> http://www.mcfc.co.uk/Players/Strikers/Mario-Balotelli
> 
> link works fine for me.


It didn't before, must of been the Sheik trolling.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Wish we'd have got Cole. Where the fucks the creative midfielder coming from McLeish?

Apparently we're close to getting Jenas. Meh.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



SN0WMAN said:


> 1315: The royal blue carpet can be rolled out for Denis Stracqualuisi, reports chief football writer Phil McNulty. The Argentine striker, who currently plays for Tigre, will join Everton on loan.
> 
> *Could mean Beckford to Leicester is back on.*


Seems this is the case. Leicester have had a bid accepted. Around £4m.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> Deadline day - it's like Christmas day for football fans. Except Everton fans, whose parents are Jehovah's Witnesses.


This is brilliant. 

Glad cole is gone too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Kiz said:


> Deadline day - it's like Christmas day for football fans. Except Everton fans, whose parents are Jehovah's Witnesses.


:lmao though apparently they're actually signing someone. Still awesome.

Striker please


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Leicester are also trying to get Jerome before Stoke do.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

After the failed strike idea, Luka Modric has made a last ditch attempt to get to Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

there's a car with avb off to the side with lampard shouting GO GO GO


----------



## Trigger

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



ßen said:


> Leicester are also trying to get Jerome before Stoke do.


I'm not putting any faith in the numerous 'Foxes move for..' stories, Leicester have been linked to every striker that has possibly been moving so far, if we do sign one I'd rather it be Beckford though.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Joel said:


> Want an English team to win the Europa League, but if not, then definitely Roma. TOTTI deserves more success.


Good luck with that.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Well I just emailed Bill Gates asking him to put some money into Aston Villa, he might not read it before this window closes but expect big name signings in January.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Be hilarious if Everton sell Beckford and Yakubu only for this loan striker to not get a work permit.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*






Dunno about you, but Tevez seems pretty happy with life in Manchester.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Parker to Spurs.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Looks like Stoke are set to sign Wilson Palacios and Cameron Jerome. Pulis wants Peter Crouch too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Honda, Goetze, and Hazard are not coming.

Looks like it'll be Marvin Martin, or no one right now.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

My money is on no one.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



haribo said:


> Good luck with that.


Oh yeah. They fucked up already.

They'll take Serie A then :side:

Btw, Modric is still coming guys. My avatar doesn't lie.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Pretty much.

Bentnder is probably staying, as well. Must be quite the bruise to his ego. No one wants him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Apparently Stoke want him. Can you imagine BIG TIME BENDTNER plying his trade at the Britannia?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

We'll take him. Fuck it, I'd take anyone at this point.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Nah son, you have Leon Best.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Stupid, Stupid, Stupid... :sad: Max Gradel signs 4 year deal with St Etienne. Fee rumored to be around 5 million.

1. Bates is a parasite
2. Max, you could at least try not to be so sad.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Don't Newcastle have DEMBA BA tho?


----------



## Melvis

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Stupid, Stupid, Stupid... :sad: Max Gradel signs 4 year deal with St Etienne. Fee rumored to be around 5 million.
> 
> 1. Bates is a parasite
> 2. Max, you could at least try not to be so sad.


Ugh, he looks so happy to leave. It makes me sick.


----------



## beefheart

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Before the deadline arrives, I hope someone signs KALOUDA.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

parker to tottenham
http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/news/articles/parker-completes-move-310811.html


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

'Arry wheelin and dealin once again 8*D. Good signing for them tho.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Sol Campbell linked with Brighton, Charlton & Gateshead today. And (as ever) Arsenal too. Free agent so unaffected by deadline. #bbcfootball


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao Gateshead. He couldn't even handle Notts County.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

gyan has handed in a transfer request apparently.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

1503: BBC Africa Sport understands that Yakubu will be joining Blackburn from Everton today. The striker is on his way to Ewood Park as we speak.

1502: Sunderland fans, check this out, BBC Sport's Leon Mann reports striker Asamoah Gyan has handed in a transfer request at the Stadium of Light. Woah.

GYAN


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

why is Gyan mad?

tbf SOL would be an improvement on Koscielny for Arsenal 8*D.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

:lmao Gyan

Number of Chavs outside Melwood is growing, you stay classy LFC.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*










Gyan and Bent to reunite at Villa.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bellamy on his way to Melwood.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

arsenal have officially confirmed andre santos


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Where the fuck is that picture from? Was he promoting something or what? Since when do footballers do nude photo-shoots?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Gyan is mad because we call him fat 8*D


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> This is brilliant.
> 
> Glad cole is gone too.












when did liverpool sign fernando alonso?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Jim White has entered the SSN building. Business is about to pick up.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Jim White the legendary man, he can make even the shittest sports story sound awesome.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

OMFG SNEIJDER HAD BEEN SPOTTED...





















...in Holland.:no:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

spotted 349 times in the airport at manchester. who're you gonna believe? 349 twits or the 1 saying he's in holland :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

poulsen to evian confirmed


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



> Aston Villa boss Alex McLeish has confirmed that he has lined up a deal for Shamrock Rovers starlet Enda Stevens.


who


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Jim White from SSN sucks.

Jimmy White on the other hand...


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Not sure who he is, but he must be good if he's playing for such a European powerhouse in Shamrock Rovers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

ugh. the rumor train is not moving very well right now.

looks like it'll be Benayoun now. woof.


----------



## Dale

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Only £5m for Parker? Fucking steal right there.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Forlan to Inter is done.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Cant belive after all the talk from Lolpool fans there goin to end up with Bellamy and Yossi....2 players allready deemed not good enough ha ha!!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

eh, Parker is 31-32 isn't he? doesn't have too many years left at the top. 5mil is a good price but shouldn't be expected to have been too much higher.



Suq Madiq said:


> ugh. the rumor train is not moving very well right now.
> 
> looks like it'll be Benayoun now. woof.


how does our (or rather chelsea's) sloppy seconds taste? :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

8 months and £35m later we still can't find a striker... *sigh*


----------



## Seb

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Dale said:


> Only £5m for Parker? Fucking steal right there.


Liverpool paid 4 times more for Henderson :lmao

5 million is about right though considering he's coming from a Championship club.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Cant belive after all the talk from Lolpool fans there goin to end up with Bellamy and Yossi....2 players allready deemed not good enough ha ha!!


All the Talk? What?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Rush said:


> eh, Parker is 31-32 isn't he? doesn't have too many years left at the top. 5mil is a good price but shouldn't be expected to have been too much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> how does our (or rather chelsea's) sloppy seconds taste? :side:


not good.

at this point i'm holding out for Clint Dempsey or Juan Vargas.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Messi to pull off barca Jersey to reveal arsenal shirt underneath

count on it


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bellamy on his way to Melwood ahead of a move to Liverpool, according to Sky Sports News. Decent signing on a free.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Andre-Pierre Gignac to Fulham.

Liverpool set to make an announcement very soon.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Andre-Pierre Gignac to Fulham.
> 
> Liverpool set to make an announcement very soon.


Liverpool set to make an announcement about Gignac to Fulham? Cool.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

more Fulham. Zdenek Grygera this time.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

MMN, methinks they were 2 separate points lol.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Rumor: Liverpool and Daniel Sturridge in talks.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

The only way I'd be happy to see Meireles join Chelsea is if we got Daniel Sturridge. Great talent.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

lansbury on loan to west ham for a year is done


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Rumor: Jermaine Beckford to Leicester City for 4m.

Funny: I wonder how many times Wayne Bridge has phoned his mobile from his land line to check if it's working.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

twitter saying everton have signed royston drenthe. notsureifsrs or if baines gone


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

4 millions a fair price for Becks tbh. 

Drenthe would be a coup for Everton. Bit suprised he'd be willing to go to Everton.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Rumor: Jermaine Beckford to Leicester City for 4m.
> 
> Funny: I wonder how many times Wayne Bridge has phoned his mobile from his land line to check if it's working.


Its working...he turned down Celtic sure


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

That Hargreaves: ''Welcome To Manchester'' poster on SSN isn't real, is it?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

MattLawExpress Matt Law
Told arsenal is a mad-house today and they're working v v hard to get a midfielder. No definitive progress as yet though

hoping we get at least one more signing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

would be a bit premature as he hasnt actually signed with us yet, so no

drenthe deal is a loan one.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Glad we dodged the Bridge bullet. 

Fulham bid £4m for Alan Hutton according to Mr Sky Sports man. No-one wants Bassong fpalm


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Looks like Al-Fayed is backing Jol to the hilt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

A loan deal? Aw, fuck.

Oh well. Close enough.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

it still counts as a signing.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Fulham are recruiting well. We should be all over Baines tbh, be a great replacement for Evra who's 30 and has lost what made him the best LB in the world a few years back.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

sweet. PARTY IS BACK ON! EVERTON HAVE STILL SIGNED SOMEONE!

Meaningless: Ricardo Carvalho has left Portugal's camp without permission.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Current count 19 players out of Arsenal finally clearing out some of the uselessness. If Wenger ever signs another teenager again someone should punch him in the face and remind him of this summer and all the ones he's had to sell for not being anywhere near to being good enough.

Only prob is we still have Bendtner, Squallaci, Almunia, Djourou, Frimpong, Fabianski, Jenkinson, Rosicky, Chamakh to find new homes for next season then if we replace them we'll bne close to having a good enough squad again.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

evra was never better than cole or lahm


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hope Everton fluke CL Qualification. Moyes would shed tears..

Baines has developed into a top talent under Moyes. I think Bayern were sniffing around him a few months ago. He'd wouldn't look out of place at any of the top 4 clubs. With the current market, 15-20 mill would be fair deal


----------



## Vader

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Baines would cost way too much based on the fact he's English. I'd not be surprised if he would cost 20 million and upwards which is a bit much for him. I like the guy but I'd not offer crazy money for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Rumor: Arsenal going strong after Mikael Arteta.

Gets hurt far too often for me to get excited.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

"Interesting for Toon fans - #nufc have bid for #bcfc's Liam Ridgewell, according to Telegraph's Duncan White." Birmingham don't want to sell though I believe.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Fulham are recruiting well. We should be all over Baines tbh, be a great replacement for Evra who's 30 and has lost what made him *the best LB in the world a few years back.*


Cole? 8*D



Gunner14 said:


> Only prob is we still have Bendtner, Squallaci, Almunia, Djourou, Frimpong, Fabianski, Jenkinson, Rosicky, Chamakh to find new homes for next season then if we replace them we'll bne close to having a good enough squad again.


Agreed apart from FRIMPONG. Guy did some good work against Liverpool before the sending off, MOTD had some pretty good insight into it. As soon as he went off, the Arsenal defence became really shabby and that's when Liverpool scored. Works as a strong defensive midfielder. True story.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Journos on Twitter all claiming that Arsenal have bid £10m for Mikel Arteta.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He's had his layoffs, but I'd say he's worth another 2/3 mill more than that at least.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Seb said:


> evra was never better than cole or lahm


Yes he was, in most of 08 and 09 Evra was better than both. Not by much, but week in week out he was consistently great for us.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

cole has been the best LB in the world for years, with lahm close behind. evra was, and still is, a fair bit behind the pair of them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal link Rumor: Renato Augusto.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

News: Sky Sports sources understand Tottenham full-back Alan Hutton is close to a £4million move to Aston Villa. 

As I've said, he's not my 1st choice, but we need someone, and he'll do.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I think the only reason Cole has been the best left back in the world for so long is because most people even forget that position exists. Centrebacks, CAM, wingers, strikers. Those are all positions you might logically aspire to based on your skills.

Imagine the kid in school who says 'when i grow up, i wanna be the best left back on the planet'

Still, he does a great job.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

great, so it's going to be about 5 hours of arsenal linked with every midfielder on the planet.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Evra was better than Cole in 2008 and 2009, and easily better than Lahm, his form was much more impressive, therefore he was the best LB around at the time. Lahm's form was kinda sketchy.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



redeadening said:


> I think the only reason Cole has been the best left back in the world for so long is because most people even forget that position exists. Centrebacks, CAM, wingers, strikers. Those are all positions you might logically aspire to based on your skills.
> 
> Imagine the kid in school who says 'when i grow up, i wanna be the best left back on the planet'
> 
> Still, he does a great job.


I played left back for my school team :side: although this was mainly due to me being the only left footer in the team and not being terrible at tackling. 

Anyway have Sunderland done anything today?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Cahill to Spurs? WTF.

Looks like the Arteta to Arsenal move is very likely.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I don't think Evra was better than Cole in 09. But I would say he was better than Cole in 07 and 08. Those were the first two seasons in which Cole joined us and he wasn't really attacking very much, but still solid as hell.

But then Felipao came in, told Cole and Bosingwa to get forward and he's been bombing up and down ever since.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

nah, evra was never better than cole, nor ever the best LB in the world. i'm not going to go back and analyze specific years but cole has been solid - world class for years. evra is a good player though, probably in the top 5.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Shepard said:


> Anyway have Sunderland done anything today?


Funnily enough there's news on fat bastard. Reports that he handed in a transfer request have been denied. Gala might still bid though.

Anton going to QPR.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

n'gog having a medical at bolton


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Everton will definitely accept £10m for Arteta, they're absolutely ruined financially.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



MMN said:


> Journos on Twitter all claiming that Arsenal have bid £10m for Mikel Arteta.


I would literally Jizz all over Mallorca if we signed Arteta. Absolutly love the guy quality player if he could stay fit it would soften the blow of losing Nasri because of an inept board quite alot.

News on Park Chu Young (sorry if its been posted already) He's not going to be a long term player for Arsenal as he's 26 and is personally committed to completing his 2 years Korean National Service before the age of 30.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

so arsenal are signing the 15th best midfielder from spain?


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

this is the best day during the window shit goes down today/tonight!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Sky reporting that Bentley is going on a season long loan to West Ham.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Seb said:


> so arsenal are signing the 15th best midfielder from spain?


If he spent less time injured he would be higher up the number. Interested in who the 14 better creative midfielders from spain are though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> If he spent less time injured he would be higher up the number. Interested in who the 14 better creative midfielders from spain are though.


i just plucked out a number at random. there's 5 better spanish midfielders just at barcelona.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Seb I just noticed in your pic that Maxwell is at 26m :lmao.

not sure if guy was srs.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> If he spent less time injured he would be higher up the number. Interested in who the 14 better creative midfielders from spain are though.


Xavi
Iniesta
Fabregas
Busquets
Thiago
Xabi Alonso
Javi Martinez
Borja Valero
Granero

That's 9 off the top of my head.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

joe cole has left for a season long loan....also bellamy on his way for a liverpool medical??  winning


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Seb I just noticed in your pic that Maxwell is at 26m :lmao.
> 
> not sure if guy was srs.


maxwell > evra and cole :side:


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arteta would be a decent signing. They tried to get him 2 seasons ago as well I believe.


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Sky reporting that Bentley is going on a season long loan to West Ham.


Great signing is that, really rate the guy and has undoubted quality.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Rumor: Bendtner closer to signing with Newcastle than Stoke.

TAKE 'EM, MAGS!


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Dale said:


> Great signing is that, really rate the guy and has undoubted quality.


agreed, Harry is a douche for freezing him out at spurs


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

To back that up, Cameron Jerome discussing personal terms at Stoke(4 million) and Crouchy looks like he's also heading the same way.

Yeah, Bentley just pissed Harry off and that was that. Can't judge him to much at spurs as he was constantly played out of position and generally fucked around.

Still one of the better crossers in the game. Perfect fit for Big Sam's methods/Forward line.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Rumor: Bendtner closer to signing with Newcastle than Stoke.
> 
> TAKE 'EM, MAGS!


He'd do well for us.

Sky Sports sources understand Newcastle could make a late move to try and hijack Fulham's swoop for Bryan Ruiz.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Ben Afra + Ruiz = Erection.

Confirmed. Gago to Roma. Roma, do work.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Seb said:


> i just plucked out a number at random. there's 5 better spanish midfielders just at barcelona.





MMN said:


> Xavi
> Iniesta
> Fabregas
> Busquets
> Thiago
> Xabi Alonso
> Javi Martinez
> Borja Valero
> Granero
> 
> That's 9 off the top of my head.


Busquets is about as creative as mash potato.
Thiago, Martinez both have massive potential but to come into the current Arsenal midfield id rather have a player we know what we will get from. rather than more potential as we have enough with Wilshere and Ramsey for potential.

Borja Valero id say Arteta was just as good as. 

Rest i agree with totally.


----------



## beefheart

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> If he spent less time injured he would be higher up the number. Interested in who the 14 better creative midfielders from spain are though.


fabregas
xavi
iniesta
xabi alonso
david silva
borja valero

that is 6 for starters


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Busquets is about as creative as mash potato.
> Thiago, Martinez both have massive potential but to come into the current Arsenal midfield id rather have a player we know what we will get from. rather than more potential as we have enough with Wilshere and Ramsey for potential.
> 
> Borja Valero id say Arteta was just as good as.
> 
> Rest i agree with totally.


Well, I was just going for central midfielders. But if you want creative players than I could also throw David Silva and Juan Mata in there.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

confirmed spurs have signed Parker not bad harry you wheeler Feckiin dealer


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



MMN said:


> Well, I was just going for central midfielders. But if you want creative players than I could also throw David Silva and Juan Mata in there.


Just any creative. Arteta moves all over the midfield so cant really be classed as a central midfielder. so any better till we get to 14 =) 

Current count is 6 better.

Xavi
Iniesta
Fabregas
Xabi Alonso
David Silva
Juan Mata

On par - Esteban Granero, Borja Valero, Javi Martinez.

Not as good - Thiago


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Javi Martinez is better than Arteta, and i'd rather have Thiago.

Arteta > Valero and Granero, though.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Liverpool spending continues: United States under 18 striker Villyan Bijev has signed from California Odyssey. Apparently the kid impressed whilst on trial at the academy.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

QPR interested in Bassong. So annoying watching other clubs doing stuff and we're pretty much sitting on our hands.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

what about guys like xabi alonso or not creative enough


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Seb said:


> Javi Martinez is better than Arteta, and i'd rather have Thiago.
> 
> Arteta > Valero and Granero, though.


With Martinez you also need to bring in the change of league change of physicality etc... We already know Arteta could fit straight into the Arsenal side (if he stays fit).

With martinez even though at 22 he already has bags of game time under his belt and is used to being the heartbeat of a team would we really be able to just throw him into our midfield to be our main creative player. I don't think so. He'd need time to come through whereas Arteta could. if this was Valencia needing to sign someone to rebuild their midfield then id agree with Martinez above Arteta because we know how good Martinez is in spain and then the age factor makes him a much better deal.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Kiz said:


> what about guys like xabi alonso or not creative enough


Alonso counts i thought i had him in the list. Even though he sits he's hardly a defensive midfielder clearly a playmaker like Pirlo. His range of passing could even make Walcott look amazing. So if i didnt put him in the list Xabi Alonso should deff be on it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Liverpool spending continues: United States under 18 striker Villyan Bijev has signed from California Odyssey. Apparently the kid impressed whilst on trial at the academy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

you did indeed gunner

carry on.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



ßen said:


> QPR interested in Bassong. So annoying watching other clubs doing stuff and we're pretty much sitting on our hands.


Your prayers have been answered. Twitter feed says that Jenas and Hutton have arrived at Villa for their medicals.

Edit* Some nice link up play and composed finishing by Bijev in that video. Hope to see him progress.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Thiago is miles better than Arteta :lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Your prayers have been answered. Twitter feed says that Jenas and Hutton have arrived at Villa for their medicals.


Huzzah! Plus, we've got Enda f'n Stevens but he doesn't come till January.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



MMN said:


> Thiago is miles better than Arteta :lmao


Based on?

An under 20's world cup against players his age?
Media Hype
or his handful of games in the Barcelona 1st team
Or his 1 spain cap

?????


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Rumor: Arsenal's sole target right now is Mikael Arteta.

Looks like if he they get him, they'll close up shop. With around 40m left unspent.

:no:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

DONE: Twente have confirmed the sale of Bryan Ruiz to Fulham for £10.6 million. Unreal signing. Lucky they have a manager with such a large rep over there. One of the signings of the season for me.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Scott dann has apparently passed his medical at Blackburn Rovers. good signing for steve kean


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Im happy with Arteta if we sign him people acting like he will be a bad signing is laughable especially if its only for 10m.


----------



## Vader

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arteta is fantastic, what's the point in comparing him to Xavi/Fabregas etc? He's proven that when he is fit he is one of the better players in the league. WHEN he is fit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i didnt see anyone say arteta was a bad signing


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Just read about Bentley going to West Ham on loan for the season. With the midfield they now have, i'll be very surprised if they didn't achieve promotion come the end of the season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hahahaha! Arsenal offered Bendter plus cash in exchange for Arteta and Everton rejected Bendtner and said they just wanted cash! Excellent!


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> DONE: Twente have confirmed the sale of Bryan Ruiz to Fulham for £10.6 million. Unreal signing. Lucky they have a manager with such a large rep over there. One of the signings of the season for me.


Expected Ruiz to go to a club like Spurs or bigger, not fekking Fulham...


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Im happy with Arteta if we sign him people acting like he will be a bad signing is laughable especially if its only for 10m.


No-one has said its a bad deal. We're just debating how many spanish midfielders are better. More of a holy shit how good are spain thing than anyone knocking Arteta.

@suq id be very disappointed if we only signed Arteta between now and 11.

I think Bendtner not leaving has killed any chance of another striker unless we can find a buyer for Chamakh. We've sent Joel Campbell to Lorent. 

Midfield still looks bare - Song, Ramsey, Wilshere, ARTETA who are good enough + Diaby, Frimpong, Rosicky. 

Then Arshavin could also play in the middle 3 rather than the forward 3.

Defence is ok Sagna Mertesacker Vermaelen Santos is good
back ups of Jenkinson Djourou Kocielny Gibbs less than impressive still believe we should have got Scott Dann and told Djourou to pursue another career. Still have to hope to god Sagna never gets injured again. Gibbs will be injured too much to even be considered.

Almunia has apparently gone awol so we're a goalkeeper down.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: Chelsea: It does Mata now! (Silly Season is bullshit ... piss off, Arsenal Board)*

Bendtner would be a fantastic signing for Sunderland.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Considering they were ready to throw 25m to M'Vila, 30m to Hazard, or 35m to Goetze...

why not 10m to Arteta, and 15m to Cahill?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Close: Bassong to QPR. Wouldn't mind him at Arsenal, tbh.

Done: Diego to Atletico. Alex Hleb to Wolfsburg. 1-year loan deals.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Makes sense. It's amazing what Wenger can do in the transfer market when he's made to sweat a lil.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'm hoping for one more midfield player apart from Arteta. Defensively, I think we could have gotten one more but I'm unsure if Squid would ever move so... What about Samba? Not the best, but better than our back-up defenders, for sure.

Anyway, creative midfielder is the priority. And as Gunner pointed, Arshavin HAS TO play in the middle now because he is NOT a winger. He is a CAM. Midfield would look good with Arshavin, Arteta, Wilshere, Song, Frimpong, Ramsey, and Diaby, although Ramsey has been underwhelming thus far. If we can add in another midfield player (apart from Arteta), I'm happy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arshavin needs to piss off. Still hoping he's sold to Anzhi, and then Marvin Martin is brought in.

Dead: Bendtner to Newcastle.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Arshavin needs to piss off. Still hoping he's sold to Anzhi, and then Marvin Martin is brought in.
> 
> Dead: Bendtner to Newcastle.


Speaking of anzhi didnt they offer £28M for Vidic earlier today


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Arshavin needs to piss off. Still hoping he's sold to Anzhi, and then Marvin Martin is brought in.
> 
> Dead: Bendtner to Newcastle.


No. Arshavin is a creative midfield player being played on the wings... It's the system and his position. If Arshavin is given a chance in the middle, he will be a very good player for us.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Can't see us signing anyone now, far too late. Loans if anything.

:lmao Stoke fans on Sky!


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Peter Crouch has agreed to go to Stoke. Needs to sort out some stuff with Spurs first before his medical apparently however.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Guillem Balague says Arteta to Arsenal is a big possibility.

Meaning there's no chance of it happening.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Rumor: If Arteta move fails, Benayoun is plan B.

Such high hopes for a mystery name to come in, and save the day with some excitement. I can live with Arteta (permitted good health), but if Benayoun is the big name to save the day...

Europa League.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Razor King said:


> No. Arshavin is a creative midfield player being played on the wings... It's the system and his position. If Arshavin is given a chance in the middle, he will be a very good player for us.


Theoretically true. IF we move him infield he will be happier and then may put a bit more effort in. Would need two very strong midfielders behind him though a pairing like Scott Parker and Flamini behind Arshavin would be interesting to see.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Speaking of anzhi didnt they offer £28M for Vidic earlier today


If you believe the Sun. In other words. No.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hazard plz. Arteta and Hazard :shocked:




Gunner14 said:


> Theoretically true. IF we move him infield he will be happier and then may put a bit more effort in. Would need two very strong midfielders behind him though a pairing like Scott Parker and Flamini behind Arshavin would be interesting to see.


Song and Wilshere behind Arshavin would be sweet. But I have a feeling Arsene will change the formation back to 4-4-2 from our 4-5-1.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Close: Benayoun to Arsenal.

Arteta deal dead???


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Berbarito said:


> If you believe the Sun. In other words. No.


In Mallorca so not able to follow newspaper bollocks. 25p is ok for the daily star but 2 euro an i can live without.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal are getting Benayoun and that's it, lets be honest.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

DONE: BENAYOUN TO ARSENAL ON LOAN. 


fuck.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Close: Benayoun to Arsenal.
> 
> Arteta deal dead???


Benayoun to replace Nasri, Arteta to replace Fabregas.

Benayoun is only a loan so will not affect much of the funds.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

PvanAanholt_ Patrick van aanholt
Everyone follow @footballerslive to see where I'm going on loan!

:hmm:

Wigan, lulz. Good signing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i like them both. but there was so much talk about Arsenal wanting to make a "super" signing to restore credibility.

neither signing is super, nor restores faith.

Rumor: Everton are holding out the Arteta because they want more money, and need to get a replacement.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

It's just a stop-gap measure to deal with this half of season. I'm sure he's got more lavish targets lined up for Jan and next summer.

*QPR Shopping Update: SWP is in advanced talks with Warnock's lot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arteta update: "very much off" between Arsenal and Everton.

Ruh-roh.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

You must have expected it. Everton aren't going to sell their star just for the money with absolutely no time to replace him.

They're smarter than that...


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Uh, so Benayoun on loan and that's it?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Time to make a ridiculous overbid, Arsene.

Mags, true. But Everton are so desperate for cash, you can never be so sure they'd reject it. It'd screw them over short-term, but could help long term.

As for January buys, meh. Huge signings in January don't happen very often. I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Just go and bid 30 million for Hazard.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

35 for Hazard. 10 for that Shakira guy from Switzerland.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Mata, M'Vila and Cahill? Nah, Benayoun, Arteta and Mertesacker :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> 35 for Hazard. 10 for that Shakira guy from Switzerland.


it would cost more for Shaqiri, probably closer to £20m than 10


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal won't sign any of Shaqiri, Hazard, Gotze, etc.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



MMN said:


> Mata, M'Vila and Cahill? Nah, Benayoun, Arteta and *Mertesacker* :lmao


Am I missing something?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The fans at various grounds bouncing up and down behind the SSN journos are some of the biggest tits I've ever seen. Why the hell are Stoke fans bouncing to the thought of Cameron Jerome signing, he's shite.

Transfer deadline day always brings out the worst in fans, everyone getting worked up over Twitter and the latest rumours. Sad.


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Arteta update: "very much off" between Arsenal and Everton.
> 
> Ruh-roh.


Confirmed on SkySports as dead and all their energy will be going into securing benayoun on loan. Now saying Benayoun is in talks over the move.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> The fans at various grounds bouncing up and down behind the SSN journos are some of the biggest tits I've ever seen. Why the hell are Stoke fans bouncing to the thought of Cameron Jerome signing, he's shite.
> 
> *Transfer deadline day always brings out the worst in fans, everyone getting worked up over Twitter and the latest rumours. Sad*.


Thats the fun thing about it. We can live in all the hype and be disappointed at the end.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> The fans at various grounds bouncing up and down behind the SSN journos are some of the biggest tits I've ever seen. Why the hell are Stoke fans bouncing to the thought of Cameron Jerome signing, he's shite.
> 
> Transfer deadline day always brings out the worst in fans, everyone getting worked up over Twitter and the latest rumours. Sad.


The fat bloke at Stoke in the shirt and tie looking smug, raising his eyebrows at the camera. Jesus Christ...

I can forgive little chavs but seriously cringed at him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Fuck. This.

This club has no strategy. No idea what the fuck they're doing.

fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Transfer deadline day is so shit when the club you support aren't involved.


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> The fat bloke at Stoke in the shirt and tie looking smug, raising his eyebrows at the camera. Jesus Christ...
> 
> I can forgive little chavs but seriously cringed at him.


I thought that fat ugly scouse baby was the worst :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Transfer deadline day is so shit when the club you support aren't involved.


At least you got 1st choices.

Benayoun is like the 7th choice for Arsenal. :no:


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Transfer deadline day is so shit when the club you support aren't involved.


Would you rather be in Arsenal's position right now?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> The fans at various grounds bouncing up and down behind the SSN journos are some of the biggest tits I've ever seen. Why the hell are Stoke fans bouncing to the thought of Cameron Jerome signing, he's shite.
> 
> Transfer deadline day always brings out the worst in fans, everyone getting worked up over Twitter and the latest rumours. Sad.


How is it sad? It's part of the sport. 

What's really sad is losing 8-2. Or having 1 point after 3 matches. That's sad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

arteta deal off after everton did a king kenny to them

edit wow editing the first page took longer than i though


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Would you rather be in Arsenal's position right now?


I'm not saying that, I'm happy with United's squad. It is boring though.

2008, now that was a proper transfer deadline day.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Sooooooooo, it's nearly over and we still haven't replaced Cesc/Nasri. fpalm


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

David Craig saying with Peter Crouch heading for Stoke, Sunderland will be focusing on Bendtner


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao Gyan
> 
> Number of Chavs outside Melwood is growing, you stay classy LFC.


:lmao Pathetic, typical. only signing shit anyway so not sure what they are excited about.



MMN said:


> Xavi
> Iniesta
> Fabregas
> Busquets
> Thiago
> Xabi Alonso
> Javi Martinez
> Borja Valero
> Granero
> 
> That's 9 off the top of my head.


granero and valero better? c'mon son.



MMN said:


> Mata, M'Vila and Cahill? Nah, Benayoun, Arteta and Mertesacker :lmao


you are seriously underrating Arteta. mertesacker just as good as cahill.



Segunda Caida said:


> The fans at various grounds bouncing up and down behind the SSN journos are some of the biggest tits I've ever seen. *Why the hell are Stoke fans bouncing to the thought of Cameron Jerome signing, he's shite.
> *
> Transfer deadline day always brings out the worst in fans, everyone getting worked up over Twitter and the latest rumours. Sad.


:lmao



Suq Madiq said:


> Fuck. This.
> 
> This club has no strategy. No idea what the fuck they're doing.
> 
> fpalm


^ that. going mad in last couple of days. wenger was/is in france but no deals got any closer.

Honda would have been a top signing.

Arteta deal looks dead. Still hoping for the club to put a shocking bid in for someone. I highly doubt we would go after Mata, Gotze and M'Vila then settle for what we have.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Since its transfer related, there's been quite the intrigue on a couple of United forums today.

Essentially a month or so back a staunch anti-FCUM guy bet United would spend something equivalent to over £50m net fees in transfers over the summer and if he was proven wrong he'd go to an FC game complete with a shirt with his name on (he's well known for some of his actions towards FC and he sure as shit will getting a rough time) whilst the other person who bet against him would have to go to OT for a game of this guy's choice and spend over £50 in the megastore whilst wearing a jester hat (the other guy is massively FC and hasn't gone to OT since Glazer took over).

As of today after deductions etc we'd spent something like net £44m which means this guy will now be at an FC game in the near future and copping some abuse from the 2000 plus home crowd. Apparently though he's going to attend the FC vs Marine game and stand with a bunch of Munich singing scousers, who's team actually do Munich gestures when they score against us:












Suq Madiq said:


> How is it sad? It's part of the sport.
> 
> What's really sad is losing 8-2. Or having 1 point after 3 matches. That's sad.


People who spend today updating their facebook or staying on Twitter 24/7 for the latest update involving an average player going to an average club really do a need a life IMO. Fair enough if its your own team but when I see people on my facebook have been following every journo just to update Udinese's spending to me I feel like saying 'Go outside, get a life and stop stressing over people you don't support signing a player you've never watched'.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

By all accounts, we're settling for Benayoun. On loan.

So, that's what ... FIFTY FUCKING MILLION LEFT UNSPENT!? 

Come on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

hey, at least they sustained a profit and continued their business model to prefection right mikey


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

fuck that stupid shit.


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Razor King said:


> Sooooooooo, it's nearly over and we still haven't replaced Cesc/Nasri. fpalm


At least you improved your defence, with some good signings. :hmm:

Prepare to get raped in midfield this season tho.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Getting Benayoun on loan would mean he can't play against Chelsea. And a loan deal for a position we NEED TO REFILL? UGH...

Damn, just go and bid 10 million for Lucho and get it done instead. He would be available for that much.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

could have had pjanic 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Don't look like Arsenal have anytime to go in for anyone else. Would be damn near impossible to do a bid, Have it accepted, go through all the various paperwork and medicals and such in the space of 3 hours.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Team-news/2011/August/Hargreaves-signs-for-City

CITY, GETTING BUSINESS DONE


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal's team when RVP and Theo get injured.

*Szczesny

Sagna - Mertesacker - Vermaelen - A. Santos

Song

Ramsey - Wilshere

Benayoun - Park - Arshavin​*
DAT TEAM.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

DuncanCastles Duncan Castles 
Sunderland have given up on Peter Crouch. Now trying to land Daniel Sturridge from Chelsea. #safc #cfc #thfc

Not sure if srs.

FC Twente accept out bid for Ruiz


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> DuncanCastles Duncan Castles
> Sunderland have given up on Peter Crouch. Now trying to land Daniel Sturridge from Chelsea. #safc #cfc #thfc
> 
> Not sure if srs.


Lol twitter

Edit

Newcastle trying to steal Ruiz from Fulham?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

FC Twente have accepted an offer from Newcastle, and Newcastle have offered Bryan Ruiz slightly better terms than Fulham.

Oh yeah, Ruiz is in the middle of his medical. Now, that's a hi-jack.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Apparently Everton are interested in signing Royston Drenthe from Real Madrid.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Pardew likely skipped a phone call and went straight for the Skype video call, DAT SMILE.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Newcastle are obviously saying they've made a bid to make the fans think they're willing to spend money because they know it's a done deal for him to join Fulham. Then they can say "we tried to sign players but they went to other clubs." Clever.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Would have looked a hell of a lot more cleaver if they didn't do it when every knows he is basically in the middle of a medical.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

wage demands stopped Arteta deal. can't be on a lot at Everton.

the people on the board are fucking idiots.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

arteta would be on fairy decent wages. apparently highest earner at everton

75k a week from what i've read


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Stoke is looking to sign Adam Johnson on loan.


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Stoke apparently in talks with Man City over loan deal for Adam Johnson.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> Fuck. This.
> 
> This club has no strategy. No idea what the fuck they're doing.
> 
> fpalm


Arsenal, the TNA of football


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

where he belongs then (johnson)

LeGrove
£90k a week is what he is after... If he is a crock like Diaby, that's a big number

to sum it up:

Yesterday we were linked with M'Vila, Hazard and Gotze - at the moment we're settling for Benayoun on loan.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Cameron Jerome, Wilson Palacios, Peter Crouch and Adam Johnson. What a deadline day that'd be for Stoke!


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Tony Pulis wheelin & dealin


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Dale said:


> Stoke apparently in talks with Man City over loan deal for Adam Johnson.


Be a good signing for Stoke


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Pulis loves deadline day.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Nicolas Bendtner what a transfer deadline day for us :side:.....


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Segunda Caida said:


> Pardew likely skipped a phone call and went straight for the Skype video call, DAT SMILE.


Pardew blatently went for some facetime on DAT iPad he does his amazing tactics on.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Apparently, Newcastle is trying to get André-Pierre Gignac from Marseille on loan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

why doesnt newcastle just buy ligue 1.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



MMN said:


> Newcastle are obviously saying they've made a bid to make the fans think they're willing to spend money because they know it's a done deal for him to join Fulham. Then they can say "we tried to sign players but they went to other clubs." Clever.


It would be clever, if they hadn't done exactly the same thing in january. No-one would buy it.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Nicolas Bendtner what a transfer deadline day for us :side:.....


Actually would be a pretty good signing for you.


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Now time for Natalie Sawyer on SSN


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

First Ruiz, now Gignac?

Is Newcastle stalking Fulham or something?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

dat Helicopter on standby.

Hope the Ridgewell deal goes through, give 'em Perch and Ranger.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Helicopter :lmao. Newcastle are pulling out all the stops.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I forgot about James Perch :lmao he scored a heroic own goal last season, right?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^ Yep, fantastic defender Hughton, sign him up :side:

:lmao :lmao the reporter just trolled the Stoke fans!

AJ not going there.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao That was brilliant. "I told these Stoke fans half an hour ago that Adam Johnson might be moving here.... well, he doesn't want to move to your shitty club. Sorry cunts, you just got trolled."


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I might go to the Academy of Light now, just to stand next to David Craig and support him....be on of those stupid fans on the tele


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Did the reporter actually say that to the Stoke fans? :lmao trololololed


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Rumor: Bendtner to FC Porto for 12m euros. 

So much money brought in this summer. Not even half of it spent.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

why the fuck did we not give Arteta 90k a week :no:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

 We're not even getting Bendtner now


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I hope Bendtner stays.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

drenthe at goodison park according to guy who said gyan had handed in transfer request only to be shot down an hour later


----------



## just1988

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Bolton confirm £4 million signing of David N'Gog....wow what a horrible signing for the Trotters.

Now it seems the only thing we're waiting for at the Emirates is confirmation of Mertesacker which will be disappointing. After the rumors of Hamsik and M'Vila this morning today was full of hope but unfortunately I can't see either coming :/

On a side note, I hope we don't sign Benayoun. That'll be money well wasted.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:side: Bruce, put in a cheeky bid for Jelavic 8*D that'd shut Sven up.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The ambition from us is bollocks. Still trying to penny pinch when we have 50m to spend.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Kakuta apparently joined Bolton


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> :side: Bruce, put in a cheeky bid for Jelavic 8*D that'd shut Sven up.


Desperation? 

Just play Wickham, problem solved.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

New arsenal signing. 






































abou diaby. he'll be back in a few months. it's like a new signing!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i don't get it.

centre back was seen as an area we needed to strengthen. we signed mertesacker and we are paying him 80k a week.

central midfield is seen as just as important, even more important considering the players we have been in for, yet we can't pay 90k for someone who would be invaluable.

we have had a strong interest and in some cases even bids for top players so everything doesn't gel or make sense. we want top players, but then we don't end up with them and can't even afford our second choice players.

M'Vila, Martin, Cahill and Mertesacker should have been done weeks ago. As well as the ones we have recently signed and perhaps another striker or a different playmaker.

Wenger is somewhat at fault for buying poor players and putting them on huge wages, thus making it difficult for them to move on but we have cleared quite a few players out this summer, 18 and that should be clearing wages for new players, but there is obviously something wrong in relation to the board and Wenger over how much money we are willing to pay for top players. 

Our situation is different from Liverpool's as the club was in danger of going out of business whereas we are very safe but more money needs to be injected in order to compete at the top level.

Honda was linked today and M'Vila looked like it may go through, as well as deals for Martin. Why the fuck was Wenger in France if NOTHING even marginally materialised unless he pulls a big surprise in the next half an hour. After 9, no new players will be coming in except from Benayoun.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal should go for broke and try to sign Emile Heskey. If they had him on Sunday they would've beaten United 8-9


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Wickham and Gyan upfront would be awesome, but Steve Bruce being the stupid geordie twat that he is doesn't know how to play a team. :side: no offense Magsimus...not all geordies are a twat 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Beckford signs for Leicester?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



> Sky Bet: betting suspended on Nicklas Bendtner's future with Sunderland thought to have agreed a year-long loan deal for the Arsenal striker. Check out our Transfer Specials here.


:side: no sure if its reliable or what but........ its a sign i suppose.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hopefully Bruce has the brain to play him as a striker.


----------



## just1988

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> I hope Bendtner stays.


I think you're the only one. I really can't wait to see the back of him.


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

YOSSI


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

rorysmith_tel Rory Smith
Robbie Savage has just dismissed Per Mertesacker because of his poor spell at Real Madrid. Seriously, that's pathetic.

:lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



> *Sky Sports sources understand that unsettled forward El Hadji Diouf has been released by Blackburn.*
> 
> The Senegal international has become increasingly unsettled over the past few months and was expected to leave the club over the summer.
> 
> The departure of Sam Allardyce from the Ewood Park hot-seat last season left Diouf frustrated, as he fell out of favour under new coach Steve Kean.
> 
> He was subsequently loaned out to Old Firm giants Rangers, and helped the Gers land the Scottish Premier League title during his time at Ibrox.
> 
> He was forced to return to Blackburn at the end of that spell, but delayed his return to pre-season training.
> 
> With his relationship with the club seemingly beyond repair, it was suggested that he would soon be on his way.
> 
> It is understood that Rovers have helped Diouf in his search for a new club by agreeing to terminate his contract.


8*D bye bye you twat, even though you played for us for 6 months :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I think im the only one that likes Benayoun. 

Guy puts a shift in. Will help forward and always tracks back. He's not a massive signing but he's going to work his ass off for the club and is a much much much better player than Rosicky so it atleast improves the current team.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


>


:lmao 

Beyanoun can be a good player but he's no Cesc fabragas or Samir Nasri. He's not the real answer too your problems. Especially on a loan deal.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> I think im the only one that likes Benayoun.
> 
> Guy puts a shift in. Will help forward and always tracks back. He's not a massive signing but he's going to work his ass off for the club and is a much much much better player than Rosicky so it atleast improves the current team.


not the case thats hes a bad signing i just think people are pissed off that hes now our only target which is poor.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> I think im the only one that likes Benayoun.
> 
> Guy puts a shift in. Will help forward and always tracks back. He's not a massive signing but he's going to work his ass off for the club and is a much much much better player than Rosicky so it atleast improves the current team.


I like Benayoun, but this is a loan deal. We're not even buying him.

And we've been promised top quality signings, no? And what do we end up with? A loan deal. WTF.


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Odds shortening on Kaka to Spurs.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

KAKA Linked with Spurs :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Kaka to Spurs? Wut? :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

DAT WHEELER DEALER TO STRIKE AGAIN!


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

not mad about the signing, a quality player but the way it has been done is embarassing and very desperate and last ditch.










kaka to spurs? na.


----------



## just1988

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If Kaka goes to Spurs and all Arsenal end up with is Yossi, I'll be pisssssed off.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'm fairly certain Sky just made the Kaka story up to keep people watching. It probably worked.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If Gary Coterill opened his interview with Redknapp with "Harry, you made your name as a wheeler and dealer..." I would fucking piss myself laughing.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Kaka to spurs fits.

Real will (reportedly) let Kaka go to anyone who pays the 9M a year wages.
Spurs will most likely lose Modric at 11:30.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Whealer Dealer denies KAKA


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Harrys big one that got away was Cahill


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

No No No to Kaka. Lack of dice.

As if there was ever anything.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

No Kaka. Like it was ever gonna happen.


----------



## just1988

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'm so glad Spurs aren't getting Cahill & Kaka, hopefully Arsenal will get hold of Cahill on a bosman at the end of the season.


----------



## Snowman

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Kaka to spurs fits.
> 
> Real will (reportedly) let Kaka go to anyone who pays the 9M a year wages.
> *Spurs will most likely lose Modric at 11:30.*


Transfer window closes at 11.


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arteta BACK ON


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hope not, I like Arteta.


----------



## Trigger

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Confirmed that Beckford is coming to Leicester, for 3mil, and Sven still want's Jelavic.


----------



## just1988

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The deal for Arteta is back on, sounds like his agents were playing hard ball so Arsenal told them to jog on but Arteta's gone back to them telling them to get the move done, I'm guessing champs league football is a major factor.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Funny how everyone has morons surrounding them and they cut to David Craig standing on his own in the cold :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Mikel talks renewed?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

8*D David Craig what a legend 

:side: Bendtner...... experienced............. well its a start.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

come on you bunch of cunts on the board get the deals wrapped up.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Magsimus, i don't have the money to get a bus to the AOL to support David Craig.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

benayoun and arteta would make me a happier man than I currently am. two experienced midfielders, takes pressure off ramsey and jack. *WAITS FOR DEALS TO FALL THROUGH*.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He's alright with his coffee, no need to worry.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I thought it was tea he got given 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If Spurs did actually turn down a £40million bid for Modric and I doubt they did, they're fucking retarded.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> I thought it was tea he got given 8*D


You win this round... :side:

Just push Ridgewell through, we're clearly not getting a forward.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Berbarito said:


> If Spurs did actually turn down a £40million bid for Modric and I doubt they did, they're fucking retarded.


agreed! look at how steve bruce at sunderland has bought some quality players for under 40 million, he should have taken the money but now he is left with a un-happy player


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

There has been a new bid for Modric? when....


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



SN0WMAN said:


> Transfer window closes at 11.


Deals will be going through and being announced untill 9am 2moro morning.

Have you never seen a transfer deadline day before


----------



## just1988

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Berbarito said:


> If Spurs did actually turn down a £40million bid for Modric and I doubt they did, they're fucking retarded.


After his shenanigans at the weekend I would of took that £40million and dropped him off @ Stamford Bridge myself.


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Spurs turned down 40 mil for Modric :lmao


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> There has been a new bid for Modric? when....


from harry himself he said they turned the bid down sometime yesterday


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> You win this round... :side:
> 
> Just push Ridgewell through, we're clearly not getting a forward.


Probably the only win a Mackem gets against a Geordie this season 

also...

weren't we linked with Guy Demel last year? wow.......


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao at Spurs.

You'd think we'd be the ones to look stupid after putting in a £40m bid for Modric, but Spurs just topped us.

Ah well. I would have loved the little Croat at the Bridge, but it won't happen... Right now


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Why did Arsenal take so long to go after Arteta? If they go in even a few days ago you give him a chance to force his way out/hand in a transfer request which he more than likely would have.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

OMG It's Peter Crouch in Stoke's training ground, look how relaxed he is! :side:


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Modric to go to Chelsea in January for £20million.

Book it.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Why does the dude outside the Emirates look high?

:side: Arteta asks to leave Everton.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Berbarito said:


> Why did Arsenal take so long to go after Arteta? If they go in even a few days ago you give him a chance to force his way out/hand in a transfer request which he more than likely would have.


Tbh they probably didn't want Arteta but after missing out on all the other players they scanned the market to who can be a quick buy.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hutton going to Villa and not Fulham

Decent signing


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i said Arteta would be ideal a few weeks back. 

arteta trying to force a move now :lmao

arsenal fans embarassing singing "MIKEL ARTETA", you'd think we'd just signed Messi.

funny tweet - ChelseaStats Chelsea Stats
Apparently Arteta to Arsenal is back on, crowd on SSN go wild. Yossi deal still in progress... crowd is silent. #justsaying


----------



## Melvis

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Cruel irony dictates that Modric breaks his leg in training tomorrow.


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Palacios joins Stoke!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao at the Stoke fan making his *** out of his backie.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao fat bloke shakes his head in the background. Classic.

Then lights up hahaa.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao So glad I didn't go down the brit tonight :lmao Oh how brilliant we are.

We turned down Bendter today for Crouch, so Sunderland can have our sloppy seconds.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao fat bloke shakes his head in the background. Classic.
> 
> Then lights up hahaa.


:lmao just caught that...just brilliant  stoke fans have been great in the background all day


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> :lmao So glad I didn't go down the brit tonight :lmao Oh how brilliant we are.
> 
> We turned down Bendter today for Crouch, so Sunderland can have our sloppy seconds.


you turned down the better player.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

crouch

ive never seen a player so mystifying

What is up with people's obsession with that guy?


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> you turned down the better player.


Good one.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



tomkim4 said:


> :lmao So glad I didn't go down the brit tonight :lmao Oh how brilliant we are.
> 
> We turned down Bendter today for Crouch, so Sunderland can have our sloppy seconds.


Well, that makes a change because Stoke are full of ex-Sunderland players 8*D


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao fat bloke shakes his head in the background. Classic.
> 
> Then lights up hahaa.


When asked what the Stoke fans thought of it everyone cheers...He mouths "waste of money"

:lmao

Legend


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Crouch and Bendtner are both horrible tbh. Crouch is just better simply on experience.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Crouch and Bendtner are both horrible tbh.


that

mertesacker move actually complete, arsenal confirm


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Benayoun is a done deal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

They're both shit but Bendtner >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> That cunt, Crouch.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

What's the Crouch fee?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

£10 million


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Bendtner is far superior to Crouch, and it's not even close.



JakeC_91 said:


> :lmao at the Stoke fan making his *** out of his backie.





Magsimus said:


> :lmao fat bloke shakes his head in the background. Classic.
> 
> Then lights up hahaa.


:lmao :lmao :lmao seen this.


Our search for a playmaker ends. Mertesacker wears the number 4 shirt, previous of Cesc. MASTER PASSER.


YOSSI done. Arteta plz.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> They're both shit but Bendtner >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> That cunt, Crouch.


Away from home Stokes strikers get minimal service so I think I'd prefer a player who will work his socks off for a place in the England side than a whiny lazy bendter who has a shit attitude. There is also the 1 foot height advantage. 

Mate has just txt me saying he's just saw Cahill at the training ground.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

bellamy is in the building. love it. 
the thought of bellamy and suarez running at you is gon be good


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Benayoun deal not done yet


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Bendtner is far superior to Crouch, and it's not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao seen this.
> 
> 
> Our search for a playmaker ends. Mertesacker wears the number 4 shirt, previous of Cesc. MASTER PASSER.
> 
> 
> YOSSI done. Arteta plz.


Here he is :lmao.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

These fools outside the emirates :lmao


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

That ginger cunt on the left of the Arsenal fans is pissing me off.


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Lmao at the Arsenal fans.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao the fat cunt is trying to get in on the screen again


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Liverpool fans almost pushing the guy into the camera!


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Fuck me can these guys get any closer? Guy is literally IN the camera :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I hear the gunners fans were getting way to excited about arteta, bless them.

Are the scouse getting excited about bellamy going back, now that would be worrying.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Any bets most of those Spurs fans were involved in the riots....


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Why does the Spurs bloke keep mentioning Charlie Adam?

Apparently our "business is done", which is a disgrace if I'm honest.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Why does the Spurs bloke keep mentioning Charlie Adam?


Cause his talent matches van der Vaart's.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Charlie Adam isn't even that good :side:.....


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

By the way, who have we signed? We're still only at a "talks" level with ROYSTON DRENTHE, I'm waiting for that to fall through imminently.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao the face makes this quality.


Duncan Castles not confident of deal going through, seemingly every other publication thinks it will. 

Hope, hope, hope this goes through. Will be in for a long wait tonight, of it goes through it may not be announced til tomorrow.










mertesacker with the troll face.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


>


Hahaha me and my mate were mind fucked over them dealings.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:side: should i celebrate this.....or feel sad for Magsimus.


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> By the way, who have we signed? We're still only at a "talks" level with ROYSTON DRENTHE, I'm waiting for that to fall through imminently.


some argentina player on loan apparently, Stracqualursi?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Ruiz didn't turn up at the helicopter meeting point.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> :side: should i celebrate this.....or feel sad for Magsimus.


You should feel sad that somehow we're STILL better than you :shocked:


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> You should feel sad that somehow we're STILL better than you :shocked:


:lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



united_07 said:


> some argentina player on loan apparently, Stracqualursi?


Unconfirmed, just been on SSN that he's only having a medical at the moment.


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

lol Sneijder trolled United.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

sneijder101010 Wesley Sneijder
by philmcnulty
Thanks for all the support, from all over the world!! I will stay with Inter next season. Have a good night everyone.

sneijder101010 Wesley Sneijder
by philmcnulty
I respect all the Man Utd fans, who supported me the whole transfer window! I'm a winner and I will make you Interisti proud this season!!!!

:lmao :lmao

arsenalreport Arsenal Report
Chelsea's TV channel announce Benayoun loan deal.

YossiBenayoun15 Yossi Benayoun
by philmcnulty
I sign with arsenal,very happy and excited about it,but now my head is only in the game against grecce on friday,thanks for the support.


skysports_bryan Bryan Swanson
Confirmed - Raul Meireles has submitted transfer request #LFC


:lmao

REPLACE WITH BELLAMY.


----------



## just1988

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

SWP looks to have his move done and dusted to QPR, I've been listening to Ian Wright's podcast ad he was hinting at this for about a week and said he's been tryna get SWP out of City for a while but SWP's been stubborn about things and willing to sit and pick up his money...until now it would seem. I reckon it's a good signing for them nice little tricksy hobbit.


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



> sneijder101010 : Thanks for all the support, from all over the world!! I will stay with Inter next season. Have a good night everyone.


good didnt want him anyway :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

God am glad the window is nearly over and the sneijder bollocks can stop.

More money for next year, we were never gonna sign him anyway just like we never signed a big player to replace ronaldo.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> You should feel sad that somehow we're STILL better than you :shocked:


:hmm: you've got me back :lmao.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles you fucking penis


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Miereles transfer request, wants to get away from Bellamy.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles :lmao bit late, son.

Yeah Jake, live in fear of our strikeforce. All 6 of them, at a combined price of £1.5m!


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



KME said:


> Meireles you fucking penis


i know WTF???


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles hands in the transfer request half an hour before the deadline. :lmao


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles transfer request accepted


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles has handed in a transfer request. Arteta's replacement?


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles :lmao What the fuck bro?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Liverpool = sinking ship


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Not sure where he thinks he's going, the fucking idiot. After the Torres fiasco, I have a very strong dislike for players submitting late transfer requests. Can't help but think us not upping his pathetic wages has played a part though...


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal should sign Meireles.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

QPR to make a bid :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

hahaha how late does he leave it. chelsea better be quick.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

meireles getting out quick. shocked at the ambition shown by bringing BELLAMY to the club.

LOL if we sign him.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Why'd you choose QPR Shaun? Fairly obvious no-one else wanted him...


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Meireles :lmao bit late, son.
> 
> Yeah Jake, live in fear of our strikeforce. All 6 of them, at a combined price of £1.5m!


Only one i fear is the Mackem Slayer tbf :side:


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Welcome back Bellers, you golf club swinging maniac. 

Fucking Meireles, whoever it is who wants him better be giving us someone in return, otherwise I can't see why we need to go for it, the guy has a contract, and we shouldn't sacrafice depth because another drip has handed in a transfer request. Just improve his deal FFS. Spurs held out over Modric all summer, will be annoyed if we don't hold out half an hour.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Why'd you choose QPR Shaun? Fairly obvious no-one else wanted him...


You can tell by the look on his face he doesn't even wanna be there.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

City to sign meireles.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

there must already be a deal ready made for meireles otherwise he is a dumbass for handing in transfer request with less than half an hour to go


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Pat Rice calls up Wenger:

_Wake up Arsene, someone just handed in a transfer request!_

Wenger: _Who?_

Rice: _Meireles_

Wenger: _Meh_


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Grubbs89 said:


> there must already be a deal ready made for meireles otherwise he is a dumbass for handing in transfer request with less than half an hour to go


It's chelsea they fail in modric and go for their next option.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Only one i fear is the Mackem Slayer tbf :side:


You wanna rethink that answer blud?










loljk it's a fake gun obviously.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EGame said:


> Arsenal should sign Meireles.


This should fucking happen !!


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao meireles, reminds me of last time when a story came out that obertan handed in a transfer request 5 mins after the deadline


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Did he really just said "early days yet" on the Meireles to Chelsea link? There's less that 20 minutes left..


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meh to Meireles. Really don't want him. Not doubting his quality, but he's not exactly young and doesn't really improve us. Just another guy stopping our young players coming through.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> You wanna rethink that answer blud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loljk it's a fake gun obviously.


LUL 

Gangster before Football :lmao.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Joel said:


> Meh to Meireles. Really don't want him. Not doubting his quality, but he's not exactly young and doesn't really improve us. Just another guy stopping our young players coming through.


Probably reason we never got sneijder :no:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

meireles couldn't have timed it better for comic effect. liverpool going forward as a club and pushing for 4th. as one of their best players, he puts in a transfer request and it rocks the ship a lot. Even if he stays it's evident he doesn't want to be there and what does that show the club as? Meireles going out and 32 year old Bellamy coming in is superb timing.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Joel said:


> Meh to Meireles. Really don't want him. Not doubting his quality, but he's not exactly young and doesn't really improve us. Just another guy stopping our young players coming through.


Arteta isn't exactly young neither is Benayoun.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

How could he possibly push a deal through in half an hour?

Feel sorry for Scott Dann, linked to Chelsea, Pool and Arsenal. Ends up at Blackburn.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Hyperblast said:


> Arteta isn't exactly young neither is Benayoun.


Not sure how that's related to the Chelsea fan...


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Far as I'm concerned someone either gives us big money, or he can sit in the reserves while Jonjo gets some game time. Not as if he's a starter anyway, Adam, Henderson, Gerrard, Lucas are pretty much ahead of him right now. Good luck getting a game if you've proved to Kenny you don't wanna be here, mate.

Know what will happen though, window will close and the cockney bellends on SSN will say "ITS ALL OVER", then in about 2 days time he'll be unveiled somewhere else, and they'll say he signed JUST IN TIME. Such bullshit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Pool want cash and sturridge?


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles :lmao wants out before the slide down the table obv.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:side: near the end of the window....................


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The Arsenal fans on SSN are pretty funny


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles is leaving because he isn't starting games, and is on 30k a week, make no mistake about that. If we're on the slide with a TOP QUALITY PLAYER LEAVING, why isn't he starting games? I like the guy, but let's not make out this is some superstar leaving cos he thinks we're going to fuck this season up. And the Bellamy thing is a silly thing to say, he's back up and costs fuck all, not exactly bad business, he still scores goals and has pace to burn. About the same quality signing as Park Chu Young, also back up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Poor SSN their biggest transfer news was crouch, bellamy and arteta.

Meireles is miles better than the rest of liverpools midfield not named gerrard that is.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Look forward to January. :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

LMAO Meireles to Chelsea, what a jackass.


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> So, did Arteta go to Arsenal?





> Breaking news:
> Sky Sports sources understand Arsenal are set to confirm the signing of Mikel Arteta in the next couple of minutes. The paperwork is being prepared.


hopefully


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

SSN saying a fee has been agreed between Liverpool & Chelsea.

Brucey confirms Bendtner on a year long loan deal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Pool fans will love raul now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The fuck? How the fuck did it even go through in 30 minutes?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Ah, there are the monkey mackems 8*D


----------



## Gards

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I am that unhappy with us losing Arteta, and we have signed what, two players. I hate Everton sometimes :|


----------



## Nige™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Feel sorry for Scott Dann, linked to Chelsea, Pool and Arsenal. Ends up at Blackburn.


Can't argue with that but I'm happy. Him & Samba might do okay. Soon enough he'll be back in the Championship with a club whose foreign owners promised so much only to ruin the club. Oh the similarities!

I'm a bit gutted we didn't sign a central midfielder and I'm coming round to the idea of Yakubu signing. We're also trying to sign Jordan Slew from Sheffield United but he should just stay there on loan. We don't need two more strikers, let alone a young one who won't play.

Has the Vicente to Brighton deal worked out? I haven't heard that one confirmed. It would be awesome if it did!


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EGame said:


> LMAO Meireles to Chelsea, what a jackass.


agreed 










leave the memories alone....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He has been tapped up.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Bendtner signs 8*D

those knobs who were with David Craig.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~2438063,00.html

:no: Fuck that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Joel said:


> http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~2438063,00.html
> 
> :no: Fuck that.


Went through a bit quick.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

wtf? 20 minutes to complete a transfer


----------



## Hyperblast

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



> Sky Sports sources are reporting a fee has been agreed between Liverpool and Chelsea for Raul Meireles. Stay with us for any confirmation.


Great


----------



## The Monster

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> The fuck? How the fuck did it even go through in 30 minutes?


Might be something been done since yestoday like deal under the table of sorts could be if CFC couldnt work out Modric situation then they would sign someone else as stop gap signing something just done with Meireles. My problem with that is why do it at all when Chelsea have Josh Mceachran coming through ranks & ready make that big step up to CFC first team. Weird


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Apparently we have signed Arteta.

Jizz.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Just think, these cunts are the future of this country.

Chelsea do a deal in 20 mins, we can't in 8 months? Fuck that.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I think it's safe to change the name of this thread :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Knob. Ah well, they've been linked all summer. Hope you enjoy watching him bottle it when he goes in for a tackle. Wish we'd stop selling to them, and hope he has the same "success" as Torres so far, and similar "success" to Benayoun.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:side: we're not all people that's just been let out of Cherry Knowles


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Just carling cup for Josh Mceahran then.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

How the hell could transfers take weeks and weeks to done yet the Meireles deal was done within 30 minutes? fpalm.

Anyway if recent history is anything to go by Torres & Benayoun both left and both flopped so yeah. Don't even see where Meireles really fits into their sqaud and don't see him getting much more games tbh.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Actually fuck that, we've signed that Scrieaobjdgljbuibeihbjds;kljafklbj from Argentina. 

Woo.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Suppose that kinda puts it into perspective, we sell a midfielder who isn't starting games, and are fucked off, how must Everton be feeling :|


----------



## impjim

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles was probably done at some point in the last 48 hours. Was probably kept under wraps so a million other clubs wouldn't come in and try and sign him...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Cannot hide how fucking happy I am that we've got Arteta, great talent.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Everton are dead. We'll go down.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Why have pool sold him for so cheap.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles to Chelsea at the last minute, what a shocker!










Srsly though, I don't even think he is particularly good.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Why have pool sold him for so cheap.


Maybe Kenny didn't rate him. He decided not to start him first 2 games, we've just bought some new midfielders. Meireles was also a shithouse when it came to tackling, really didn't put his heart in it. Good player, but if he doesn't wanna be here, then out he goes. Not enough money for me, but I guess we just wanted him out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Everton are fucked and now spurs actually look decent again got rid of the shit, signed parker and adebayor and kept modric.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2011/08/31/stracqualursi-joins-blues


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2011/08/31/stracqualursi-joins-blues


Tevez is that you.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Anyway if recent history is anything to go by Torres & Benayoun both left and both flopped so yeah. Don't even see where Meireles really fits into their sqaud and don't see him getting much more games tbh.


Meireles is even further down the pecking order at chelsea 
in vince mcmahon voice: its all about the moneyz



KME said:


> Suppose that kinda puts it into perspective, we sell a midfielder who isn't starting games, and are fucked off, how must Everton be feeling :|


yeah they must be in disbelief and concerned about the season ahead


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

So arsenal sell two 24 year old world class players in fabregas and nasri, and replace them with 30 year old Arteta and 31 year old Benayoun, so much for Gotze, Mata and Hazard :lmao

annoyed that Macheda has not gone out on loan to another premier league club, he really needed it at this stage of his career


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Tevez is that you.


I'm surprised the board didn't try and fucking lie to the fans yet again and say it was Tevez.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2011/08/31/stracqualursi-joins-blues


:lmao "where the fuck am I?"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



united_07 said:


> So arsenal sell two 24 year old world class players in fabregas and nasri, and replace them with 30 year old Arteta and 31 year old Benayoun, so much for Gotze, Mata and Hazard :lmao
> 
> annoyed that Macheda has not gone out on loan to another premier league club, he really needed it at this stage of his career


Still time for loans isn't they?

And yeah arteta is good but it went from M'vila, Gotze, Hazard, mata to Yossi and Arteta


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao "where the fuck am I?"


:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



united_07 said:


> So arsenal sell two 24 year old world class players in fabregas and nasri, and replace them with 30 year old Arteta and 31 year old Benayoun, so much for Gotze, Mata and Hazard :lmao
> 
> annoyed that Macheda has not gone out on loan to another premier league club, he really needed it at this stage of his career


Pretty awesome, eh? 

Shambolic transfer policy this summer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> I'm surprised the board didn't try and fucking lie to the fans yet again and say it was Tevez.


Imagine that 

"EVERTON SIGN TEVEZ"

Fans: OMG "CUMS"

*Picture is shown* 

Fans: Fuck is this guy?



Magsimus said:


> :lmao "where the fuck am I?"


That's exactly what I thought when I saw that pic :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



KME said:


> Meireles is leaving because he isn't starting games, and is on 30k a week, make no mistake about that. If we're on the slide with a TOP QUALITY PLAYER LEAVING, why isn't he starting games? I like the guy, but let's not make out this is some superstar leaving cos he thinks we're going to fuck this season up. And the Bellamy thing is a silly thing to say, he's back up and costs fuck all, not exactly bad business, he still scores goals and has pace to burn. About the same quality signing as Park Chu Young, also back up.


but bellamy is a replacement for meireles, park is just a back up, not replacing anyone.



JakeC_91 said:


> :side: Listen to cesc.....


love cesc.

JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
@
@cesc4official thank you mate keep up the good work at Barca mate you are on fire! I am watching every game and still learning of you!

two great lads.



Magsimus said:


> Who'd want Bellamy's name and number on their shirt? Don't be silly.


:lmao



KME said:


> Chelsea bid 12m for Meireles. Seriously, fuck off. Will be disgusting if we go for that, not even worth it.


went for 10 rising to 12.



Chain Gang solider said:


> The fuck? How the fuck did it even go through in 30 minutes?


i imagine the deal was done earlier, but meireles just pushed it late on. probably done this afternoon, hence the bellamy deal.



For The Win said:


> Cannot hide how fucking happy I am that we've got Arteta, great talent.


 Absolutely. Said he would be a great addition weeks ago. Takes pressure off of Wilshere and Ramsey and gives them much needed guidance. Top player, and 29 so perfect age, still has 3 or 4 years to give.



KME said:


> Maybe Kenny didn't rate him. He decided not to start him first 2 games, we've just bought some new midfielders. Meireles was also a shithouse when it came to tackling, really didn't put his heart in it. Good player, but if he doesn't wanna be here, then out he goes. Not enough money for me, but I guess we just wanted him out.


really? meireles was instrumental in you beating a very weakened Arsenal side, without him you probably wouldn't have won. he isn't a starter but if kenny doesn't rate a quality player like that, then he needs to sort himself out.


good signing for chelsea, very different to modric and will give them something very different but i still think they needed that instrumental creative midfielder to make them tick. not PL champions for me now.


DarrenArsenal1 Darren
With Bendtner leaving on loan, that makes 20 players Arsenal have sold, released and loaned this summer. BIG slashing to wage bill.... BIG !

:hb


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



united_07 said:


> So arsenal sell two 24 year old world class players in fabregas and nasri, and replace them with 30 year old Arteta and 31 year old Benayoun, so much for Gotze, Mata and Hazard :lmao
> 
> annoyed that Macheda has not gone out on loan to another premier league club, he really needed it at this stage of his career


Nasri is not world class.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :lmao "where the fuck am I?"


lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

inb4 the goonasaurus is posted with "Sell Cesc and Nasri....Get Benayoun and Arteta"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Look forward to merson trying to say that argie's name.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Benayoun and Arteta is better than I was expecting.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Diego to Atletico on loan should be a decent player in that league.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

tbh, nasri's position was replaced weeks ago with gervinho. was never going to play in the middle for us. cesc is irreplaceable and is probably the 3rd best midfielder in the world. we have replaced him with 2 players and Wilshere will be up there in 2 years as a world class player. ramsey also has time to develop now experience has come in. we NEED experience and am delighted with Arteta joining. 

nasri was never world class or close to being world class and arteta turned 29 in march, got a full season until he hits 30.

and tbh united replaced scholes with the might of cleverley.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Big Dave and Wonky Ian blatently sneaking looks in on the bird on SSN, thinking to themselves...I'd smash your backdoors in so hard you'd be John Wayne-ing for a month.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Tenacious.C. said:


> Big Dave and Wonky Ian blatently sneaking looks in on the bird on SSN, thinking to themselves...I'd smash your backdoors in so hard you'd be John Wayne-ing for a month.


Would you smash it?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'd smash her backdoors in


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Would you smash it?


99% of the female SSN presenters would get smashed. especially hayley mcqueen.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Only Sam Matterface gets to pork her.


----------



## Grubbs89

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

he's big he's red his feet hang out the bed peter crouch


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

most female SSN presenters are super hot. apart from the old one who looks like a man.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

So does Meireles join Lamps and Ramires in a 3 or does mikel keep his spot?

And 10m for crouch and 8m for palacios to stoke, Arry the wheeler fucking dealer.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

How's Bellamy, a winger/striker who we were after as a replacement for Ngog anyway, before all this Meireles noize, a replacement for a centre midfielder? It's like saying Park is a replacement for Fabregas. Different players. 

And yes, he did well off the bench against Arsenal, but his through ball to Suarez for the own goal was actually poor, Suarez couldn't even get to it. I'm not sure "doesn't rate him" is quite the right phrase, but he sees him say in day out, and obviously doesn't think he was worth keeping.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



steamed hams said:


> Would you smash it?


Of course...

Dowie licking his lips as I type this.


'Corrrrr I bet she's got a lovely pair of norks'


----------



## Nige™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Natalie Sawyer's the pick of the bunch by a million miles.

What was the fuss with the Sunderland fans with David Craig a few pages back? What they do btw?


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Nobody beats Georgie Thompson, sex on fucking legs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> So does Meireles join Lamps and Ramires in a 3 or does mikel keep his spot?
> 
> And 10m for crouch and 8m for palacios to stoke, Arry the wheeler fucking dealer.


Daniel Levy squeezes every penny out of all players.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



KME said:


> Nobody beats Georgie Thompson, sex on fucking legs.


Gonna agree with this, out of the SSN ladies I think she's the hottest. At least with all the make up anyway.


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I don't even know why they've got Dave Bassett there, he looks bored as shit and I swear they just keep putting all the questions to Ian Dowie


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



KME said:


> Nobody beats Georgie Thompson, sex on fucking legs.


My multiroom HD just switched on today...had to watch in Standard Def, her hair and make up looked prozzie class in HD today.

Still would though, she'd be filth.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Liverpool's strike force is dangerous: Clubber, Biter, Boozy Brawler.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

unhappy about losing meireles, really liked him. but if he wants to leave he can fuck off.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I agree with Nige, Sawyer is probably the best.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



X-Static said:


> I'd smash her backdoors in












Charlotte Jackson, Georgie Thompson & Natalie Sawyer > Rest tbh.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

this thread is crazy. 10,373 posts, we bring the activity


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> unhappy about losing meireles, really liked him. but if he wants to leave he can fuck off.


What a PLAYER. 

... Had too 

Good signing for Chelsea though. Drenthe in for Everton, nice job.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Y'know, Cameron Y'KNOW Jerome, seems happy with his move, y'know. Stoke have done well this deadline day, Jerome, Crouch and Palacios is great business. 

Drenthe's a good signing.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

ah so Galataray didn't end up getting him.

well at least we've shown if you're not committed to the club then you'll be out.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Sack the Board, boooo Carson :lmao what's a brum fan doing there?


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Bendtner has left Sunderland and joined Sunderland according to BIG JIM on SNN, top reporting.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



KME said:


> Nobody beats Georgie Thompson, sex on fucking legs.


(Y)

Bendtner is a very good signing for Sunderland. If they can get him regular games and he gets his head down he can show how good a player he is. He isn't miles behind Carroll really, who shouldn't be near a starting XI for a top 4 team.

Arsenal fans mae me fpalm with their premature songs about Arteta but made me laugh with the "WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT TOTTENHAM? SHIT" song which was amusing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

James Beattie free agent.

SIGN HIM UP... :sad:

Shefki has signed for Oldham so we move onto other targets.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hopefully this loan spell at Sunderland will allow him to mature as a player and person, and when he returns to us he may play a bit better.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

just read Arteta to Arsenal?

(i know im late i just woke up)


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Crouch and Jerome have 7 league goals in 63 apperances combined last season. These are the strikers all the Stoke fans were cheering for?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

we'll make sure that Bendtner leaves matured 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

So... anyone have the full free agents list?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



King Kenny said:


> just read Arteta to Arsenal?
> 
> (i know im late i just woke up)


4 year deal


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

arsenal fan's opinion on signing benayoun?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

we're lucky arteta made it go through. we were being too tight again not wanting to give him a long contract because of his injury record and not paying enough wages. I mean, seriously we had just cut an estimated 8 million pounds off the wage budget and we had to get the player to cut 10,000 a week? Come on.

on benayoun, if we can keep him fit is a very solid acquisition. provides good cover in the middle of the park and has an experienced head and can keep wilshere and ramsey's development growing.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Benayoun is better than most of our midfielders currently at the club, so it isn't too bad a signing, was more a panic loan though


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Gutted that we've sold our 28-year old 5th choice central midfielder for £12m.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

liverpool fans really acting like they aren't unhappy a quality player has left them?

he is a good player and a good addition to most clubs and 12 million is a steal. people were saying the other day they love that they have him there and they have great depth.

it's rosy when a quality player leaves liverpool, but when nasri left most liverpool fans were calling doomsday, even though he was anonymous for half of the season and was never played as a midfielder.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



MMN said:


> Gutted that we've sold our 28-year old 5th choice central midfielder for £12m.


Even made a profit off around £1m on him. 

Seriously shame he left since I like him but can't be asked with the Spurs mentally off locking players up like Criminals. if they wanna leave let them go and cash in.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Typical scousers, if he had stayed you all would have all sung his praises about his loyalty and talent


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Good Riddance Cameron Jerome, he was so shit for us, God help Stoke City.

Gutted about Scott Dann leaving though, good luck to him at Blackburn, but they're facing relegation and I don't believe even Dann can change that. And I always believed in Scott Dann.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

What a shit final day for us. Spurs turning down a 40 million bid for a wantaway Luka Modric is the stupidest thing ever. So smart, Redknapp. Hopefully he shows no heart for Spurs and they suffer, and he comes to us in January for much less. Too bad he's gonna have to suffer in the awful Europa League this season.

I really don't have much to say about Meireles. He's a good player no doubt, but not someone I think is gonna benefit us. We really needed a CM this season, because Lampard is gonna keep deteriorating. Only positive for the Meireles deal is that thank god Sturridge wasn't involved in it. Don't mind Benayoun to Arsenal, at least he's still our player .

Arteta to Arsenal is a good pick up. Good for a last gasp transfer anyways.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> liverpool fans really acting like they aren't unhappy a quality player has left them?
> 
> he is a good player and a good addition to most clubs and 12 million is a steal. people were saying the other day they love that they have him there and they have great depth.


Did you not read my post? I'm unhappy he's left. But why keep players with no committment? 

just like when you said nasri is shit right? 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> liverpool fans really acting like they aren't unhappy a quality player has left them?
> 
> he is a good player and a good addition to most clubs and 12 million is a steal. people were saying the other day they love that they have him there and they have great depth.





For The Win said:


> Typical scousers, if he had stayed you all would have all sung his praises about his loyalty and talent


Me, Kenny & KME have all stated that we thought he was a good player and it's a shame he left but agreed that if he wanted to go then he can fuck off because it's long and pointless keeping a player who doesn't want to stay. I'm sure RUSH & Bulk will be the same.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

It was clear that Meireles wasn't going to be a big player for Kenny, so they've done good business really.

He is a good player though and I expect him to put in good performances for us. I just don't think he offers anything different from what we already have.

Gutted about not getting Modric. Absolutely gutted.

Edit: Basically what ROCKHEAD said.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

28-years old, wanted a big pay rise, no sell-on value after this year, 5th choice in central midfield behind Gerrard, Adam, Henderson and Lucas, 3rd choice on the right behind Kuyt and Henderson, so yeah I'm happy with £12m.

Raul is a talanted player but it's no real loss for us. Sure he's a decent signing for Chelsea and I'm sure he'll do well but all I'm saying is that we got a really good fee for him and it doesn't affect us too much.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Anton Ferdinand to QPR is a done deal. As is Bryan Ruiz from FC Twente to Fulham.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*




















8*D


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Torres robbed us of trust in players, especially on deadline days  And we wouldn't have said he was loyal if he just stayed, he'd just be another paid player doing his job, and if he'd stayed after handing in a transfer request, he'd be regarded as a shithouse. 

12m isn't really a steal, we signed him for less, he hasn't really improved for us and I don't think he'll really become a _better_ player any time in his near future. We're not pleased to lose him, and it's frustrating, but we've got enough in our midfield, and Kenny obviously sees Adam, Lucas and Henderson as the way with our midfield, plus obviously Gerrard, with Spearing and Shelvey in reserve, both of whom look very comfortable when they slot in.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i always said nasri was a loss and never called him shit 8*D

i have a feeling it will be a popular opinion for liverpool fans that he wasn't first team and wasn't worth keeping etc. etc. Just like when Torres left liverpool fans were saying they were happy. meireles should be ahead of HENDERSON and Adam, surely.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> i always said nasri was a loss and never called him shit 8*D
> 
> i have a feeling it will be a popular opinion for liverpool fans that he wasn't first team and wasn't worth keeping etc. etc. Just like when Torres left liverpool fans were saying they were happy.


i was happy because i don't want players who don't want to be there. 

he's really set alight for chelsea too...


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I have never called him shit once, please read my post instead of making shit up. Thanks.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> i always said nasri was a loss and never called him shit 8*D
> 
> i have a feeling it will be a popular opinion for liverpool fans that he wasn't first team and wasn't worth keeping etc. etc. Just like when Torres left liverpool fans were saying they were happy.


Liverpool fans were happy when torres left 










We were pissed he left but again agreed that if he doesn't wanna be here then he can fuck off. Just like we are right now with Meireles. No matter how good a player is I am much happier to get rid of a player for not wanting to be hear that keeping an unhappy player.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

it depends on the type of player. if a player doesn't want to be at a club (like Cesc) then it's stupid to say it's not worth him having here. as they are professionals and bring quality to the squad. it's a career, and if they are a professional they will perform.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He was first team, and worth keeping, but he's not first choice, and wanted to go. 12m for that isn't bad. For all we know, he might have thrown a strop about it all, don't want THAT in your squad. 

And every man and his dog knew Torres was on the slide, he was putting in awful, lazy perfomances. Still had the talent, but anyone can have talent, it's what you do with it, and he was doing precisely fuck all, he had one good game in half a season, and it convinced Chelsea to spend 50m on him. We all supported him, sometimes a bit blindly considering his performances, as we would in the face of the media getting on the guy's back. Then he slapped us in the face, and went on to have a second half of a season with no good performances. 

Some of the reaction will be knee jerk, but I don't think any of it is too unreasonable or without good reasoning.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles was only on about £40k a week apparently and was promised a pay-rise if he had a good season, the club didn't give him it and that's why he has wanted out for a long time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

im sorry but, who did we sign exactly?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Joey keeps on delivering!

*QPR's former Newcastle midfielder Joey Barton on Twitter:* "Nice to see Mike Ashley and Derek Llambias come through with their promise to reinvest Andy Carroll money, £59m net profit from transfers in last 5 seasons... ambition???"

So true!:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



redeadening said:


> im sorry but, who did we sign exactly?














Barton WRECKING spree on Newcastle. Would have been a burial if he was at a decent club himself.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> it depends on the type of player. if a player doesn't want to be at a club (like Cesc) then it's stupid to say it's not worth him having here. as they are professionals and bring quality to the squad. it's a career, and if they are a professional they will perform.


professionalism is a good point too but it just doesn't seem a great morale booster when you got a player dreaming off another club and wanting to move to another club. Like a lot of Arsenal fans while they were upset over Cesc they knew the deal and were happy the saga is over, Some City fans wouldn't mind seeing Tevez go too because they are bored with the drama.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I remember Liverpool fans burning the Torres shirt on Sky Sports News last year, when it was announced he was going to Chelsea


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Liverpool fans were happy when torres left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were pissed he left but again agreed that if he doesn't wanna be here then he can fuck off. Just like we are right now with Meireles. No matter how good a player is I* am much happier to get rid of a player for not wanting to be hear that keeping an unhappy player.*


Something 'Arry doesn't believe in.

Fucking hell, I think I wanna fly over there and smack his face just to make him look more like droopy.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Joey Barton on twitter:


> Nice to see Mike Ashley and Derek Llambias come through with their promise to reinvest Andy Carroll money, £59m net profit from transfers in last 5 seasons... ambition???


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal fans on TV are cheering Arteta on like he is Messi. :lmao 

I hope he does well for their sake. Arsenal did pretty well in the transfer window for the areas that they desperately needed attention in. I don't see them winning trophies or finishing top four, but at least people seem to be happy.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Gooners, what would you say your first choice line-up is now? I'd say:

*Szczesny

Sagna - Mertesacker - Vermaelen - Santos

Song

Arteta ---- Wilshere

Walcott - van Persie - Gervinho​*
Subs: Fabianski, Koscielny, Gibbs, Ramsey, Arshavin, Benayoun, Park.



Very decent, imo. Think it will be a great battle between us for 4th. Will be interesting to see what both clubs do in January.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Barton WRECKING spree on Newcastle. Would have been a burial if he was at a decent club himself.


i cant tell, is that good?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Rockhead said:


> Something 'Arry doesn't believe in.
> 
> Fucking hell, I think I wanna fly over there and smack his face just to make him look more like droopy.


Good for Spurs I say, backing up what they said and setting a precedent.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He's completely right regarding net spend, but he's at QPR ffs. Ambition?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

---------------Szszesny----------------
---------------------------------------
Sagna--Vermaelen--Mertesacker--Santos
----------------------------------------
-----------------Song------------------
--------Arteta----------Wilshere--------
----------------------------------------
Walcott------------------------Gervinho
--------------Van Persie----------------


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Remember the gerrard shirt burning? when he nearly signed for chelsea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



redeadening said:


> i cant tell, is that good?


If you like Players with mohawaks it is.


----------



## just1988

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

So reflection Time for Arsenal

Out / In
Fabregas - £35m / Arteta - £10m
Nasri - £25m / Gervinho - £10.5m
Clichy - £7m / Santos - £6.2m
Eboue - £3m / Jenkinson - £1m
Vela - Loan / Chu Young - £1.8m
Denilson - Loan / Benayoun - Loan
Lehmann - free / Oxlade-Chamberlain - £12m
Traore - £1.5m / Mertesacker - £8m

We've made just over £20m and although we've lost our best 2 players our team is looking arguably stronger based off these changes and the fact our team's a young one and theoretically are getting better each year. All that being said, I'm not as confident as I was this time last year about our chances on both the home front and in Europe. I'd wager that we'll finish either 5th/6th this season but I've got faith that Wenger can still turn things around for us. 
Verdict: Not good enough.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Barton WRECKING spree on Newcastle. Would have been a burial if he was at a decent club himself.


Barton & SWP at QPR is worrying. Put Taarabt too in that midfield and you've got some real ability in there with Barton's competitiveness too, plus he's a good player too. Worrying!



Rockhead said:


> Something 'Arry doesn't believe in.
> 
> Fucking hell, I think I wanna fly over there and smack his face just to make him look more like droopy.


Modric can fuck off, whiny little cunt. The little prick signed a five or six year contract last May. He's a Spurs player. They don't need to sell him.

I hate how it's made out like he's been kept against his willing. He's getting paid tens of thousands pounds a week to play football for fuck sake, for a top six Premiership club. Get a fucking grip Modric. They need to realise how lucky they are.


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Yeah Arteta isn't one of the big names they were linked with, but I reckon you could still spend at the end of the season and buy one those midfielder players originally mentioned and Arteta wouldn't look out of place amongst them. Obviously Benayoun is a bit of a panic transfer, but at least it's just a loan and the good thing about the two is that they're Premier League experienced so won't need time to bed in really.

At the end of last season if I was told Arteta was available for £10m i'd probably have still snapped their hands off.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'm glad Harry and spurs broke the trend on players demanding to leave and getting their own way.........for now.

Now luka cunt needs to start performing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Nige™ said:


> Barton & SWP at QPR is worrying. Put Taarabt too in that midfield and you've got some real ability in there with Barton's competitiveness too, plus he's a good player too. Worrying!


They'll finish in the bottom 5, bank on it. (20th I hope).


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> He's completely right regarding net spend, but he's at QPR ffs. Ambition?


Nobody else in the Prem wanted him.

That Arsenal line up is good apart from Walcott. And prob need better than Sagna and Schez for a top 4 finish. Well that's maybe a bit harsh, I know a lot of people really rate Sagna. Don't know much about Santos. Mertesacker could botch a few times. Gervinho has looked good so far.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EGame said:


> Arsenal fans on TV are cheering Arteta on like he is Messi. :lmao


:lmao I thought that too.



MMN said:


> Gooners, what would you say your first choice line-up is now? I'd say:
> 
> *Szczesny
> 
> Sagna - Mertesacker - Vermaelen - Santos
> 
> Song
> 
> Arteta ---- Wilshere
> 
> Walcott - van Persie - Gervinho​*
> Subs: Fabianski, Koscielny, Gibbs, Ramsey, Arshavin, Benayoun, Park.
> 
> 
> 
> Very decent, imo. Think it will be a great battle between us for 4th. Will be interesting to see what both clubs do in January.


That line up would be mine too at the moment 

Could change a lot with formations but I am licking my lips with an Arteta-Wilshere partnership in the offing, certainly not lacking in creativity there now.

If Gibbs gets a decent run he is 1st choice left back for me without question. He has never really had the chance to prove himself but is a very good left back when he is fully fit. 

Could see a few players coming in, in January. Possibly Cahill and another midfielder.



redeadening said:


> i cant tell, is that good?


Depends on how you rate Meireles 8*D



WWE_TNA said:


> Remember the gerrard shirt burning? when he nearly signed for chelsea.


yeah, quality.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Taraabt/Warnock/Barton bustup before october?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Fuck this "has Crouch's signing been confirmed?" What about the Yak?!8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Could see a few players coming in, in January. Possibly Cahill and another midfielder.


To quote Fergie, I don't think Bolton would sell you a virus.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> They'll finish in the bottom 5, bank on it. (20th I hope).


Yeah anything higher would be going some. I'm just worried they'll be higher than us. I'm only looking at 17th - 20th this season, or I will be until we climb higher which I very much doubt right now.

Why the hell didn't we pick up Barton or at least make an offer for him? The one position we really need.

Dann's a real good buy and tightens up the defence but we have no central midfield.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I still think QPR will go down, even with Joey Barton, Anton Ferdinand & Shaun Wright-Phillips. Taarabt might be gone in January too, depending on whether anyone wants him then.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If QPR had got a proven goalscorer in then I'd have tipped them to stay up but I don't think they'll have enough firepower. A midfield featuring Taraabt, Barton and SWP should be decent though and they should be solid enough at the back with Ferdinand and Luke Young.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Bellamy the MESSIAH


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



X-Static said:


> I still think QPR will go down, even with Joey Barton, Anton Ferdinand & Shaun Wright-Phillips. Taarabt might be gone in January too, depending on whether anyone wants him then.


All three of them looked like they didn't even wanna sign :lmao


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Beckford's gone to Leicester. So Sven's got the striker & prolific goalscorer he was after.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Swansea, Wigan, Norwich, Blackburn, QPR will all be in and around. Could be a surprise team dragged in?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Saw this on the BBC website:



> From Daniel, a Magpies fan in Newcastle, via text: "How has it taken us eight months to NOT find a replacement for Carroll, but Arsenal, Chelsea and Stoke can sign people within hours. Oh that's it - they have people at the top who want success not just a profit!"


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Swansea, Wigan, Norwich, Blackburn, QPR will all be in and around. Could be a surprise team dragged in?


Newcastle? :hmm:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



X-Static said:


> Saw this on the BBC website:


Agree with him. Disgraceful from the people upstairs.



MMN said:


> Newcastle? :hmm:


:hmm: We're fine in all areas, it's just a goalscorer. Can't argue with Leon's strike rate though.

Actually, we have 3 CB's and 1 is both injured and shite. Hope we have some good cover in the academy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Friedel
Walker - Dawson - Bassong - Ekotto
Lennon - Parker - Modric - Bale
van der Vaart
Adebayor​
Lennon can be very meh. And they'll probably play Kaboul instead of Bassong. Also, we got to see how motivated Modric will be.

But I actually think it's a decent team.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Not necessarily 1st choice but I'd love to see us play this at some point:

*Reina

Johnson - Skrtel - Agger - Enrique

Lucas

Henderson ---- Adam

Downing - Suarez - Bellamy*​
Enrique and Johnson bombing on and providing width and quality crosses, Agger bringing the ball out of defence, Lucas holding and keeping the ball moving, Henderson providing balance, stamina and great passing, Adam making forward runs and switching play brilliantly, Downing and Bellamy using their pace to drive towards goal and Suarez just being Suarez.

Also consider that team doesn't contain the likes of Gerrard, Maxi, Kuyt and Carroll.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Kuyt surely over Bellamy.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Should go Bellamy - Carroll - Suarez, that's a decent front 3. 

Good day for Arsenal, pretty much strengthened in all the areas they needed too. They'll stay in the top four.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Kuyt > Bellamy > Downing.


Still don't rate Downing.

Might just be because all I want to do is punch that annoying face of his.

Plus Sloth love Chunk.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Joel said:


> Friedel
> Walker - Dawson - Bassong - Ekotto
> Lennon - Parker - Modric - Bale
> van der Vaart
> Adebayor​
> Lennon can be very meh. And they'll probably play Kaboul instead of Bassong. Also, we got to see how motivated Modric will be.
> 
> But I actually think it's a decent team.


Gallas when fit will play alongside Dawson.

Lennon's dropped a whole lot but Parker's a great signing for them. If they can get some consistency they'll do okay and may push Arsenal & Liverpool. Their best teams are all very close. It should be an exciting battle between those three teams.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

A lot of 'ifs' in that Spurs team.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i still find it hard to believe that we will plummet so much after last season into 5th. Especially with the solid signings we have made.

Tottenham's team is VERY hit and miss. Bale is very overrated but can be one of the best players in the world on his day. Lennon is very inconsistent and usually poor. VDV & Adebayor likewise. Modric is a top quality player and is very consistent but you wonder how committed he will be. Parker will also be pretty consistent for them. Back 4 still very shaky. 

As MMN said, in Tottenham's team there are a lot of "ifs", spot on.


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'm happy with the Meireles deal. About as happy as I would've been getting Moutinho.

This gives us two people on both sides of the field who know how to hook up with Torres. I don't see what's wrong with that at all.

Hoping for a good run at Chelsea for Meireles.

As for Modric, I'd have to imagine it's only a matter of time. This is the first transfer window and I would definitely expect he'll speak up again in January, and next summer if he has to. Meireles will hold things down, Modric can theoretically come in and then be Lampard's replacement, and then McEachran can come up and replace Meireles eventually. Sounds good to me.

The best part is that Sturridge didn't go the other way. If he had, this would be looked at as the most shockingly stupid deal of the window.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> i still find it hard to believe that we will plummet so much after last season into 5th. Especially with the solid signings we have made.


Wouldn't really be plummeting, only down 1 place. 

I'm confident we'll finish top half, people will overlook our squad though obviously.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He doesn't get in over Mikel. He doesn't get in over Lampard. And he for sure as hell doesn't get in over Ramires. When Essien comes back he is pushed even further down.

So all in all Meireles is only a decent member for the squad. But again, he's taking McEachran's place, which isn't very good for our future.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

plumetting as in being closest challengers for the title, and really should have been winning it to finishing 5th.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> plumetting as in being closest challengers for the title, and* really should have been winning it* to finishing 5th.


:lmao


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

why is that funny? we had many opportunities to go top, and looked to be winning it until the last quarter where we had a horiffic run of results.

sorry about thinking you'll finish 5th 8*D


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Chelsea TV has just broken news that Chelsea signed another player before the deadline. They have not yet revealed who it is.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

better not be an 18 year old. excited.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



MMN said:


> Not necessarily 1st choice but I'd love to see us play this at some point:
> 
> *Reina
> 
> Johnson - Skrtel - Agger - Enrique
> 
> Lucas
> 
> Henderson ---- Adam
> 
> Downing - Suarez - Bellamy*​
> Enrique and Johnson bombing on and providing width and quality crosses, Agger bringing the ball out of defence, Lucas holding and keeping the ball moving, Henderson providing balance, stamina and great passing, Adam making forward runs and switching play brilliantly, Downing and Bellamy using their pace to drive towards goal and Suarez just being Suarez.
> 
> Also consider that team doesn't contain the likes of Gerrard, Maxi, Kuyt and Carroll.


The pace in that line up is insane, how long's it been since we've had quick players at full back, out wide, and up front? Downing, Enrique, Bellamy, Suarez and Johnson are all very quick. Our teams been crying out for pace for years. I think that again proves we haven't necessarily bought the biggest players, just the players who fit. Ball playing midfielders with good retention? Check. Solid LB on a consistent basis for the first time since JAR was on form? Check. Pacey backup striker? Check. Winger who can cross a ball? Check. Centre back to eventually replace Carra? CHECK. Everything we've lacked over the last few seasons sorted in a summer, granted it still needs work to get where we wanna be, but fuck me it's a good start.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

normally I'd be happy signing someone like Royston Drenthe, but we've sold Arteta, Beckford and Yakubu, all I feel is anger.

The only way this can be made better is by signing Donovan in January. He'll come on loan but we should use the Arteta money to bring him for good. But no, that money's probably already in the hands of the debt collectors now. Fuck off Kenwright, fuck off Moyes, fuck off Everton.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Evo said:


> Chelsea TV has just broken news that Chelsea signed another player before the deadline. They have not yet revealed who it is.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Joel said:


> He doesn't get in over Mikel. He doesn't get in over Lampard. And he for sure as hell doesn't get in over Ramires. When Essien comes back he is pushed even further down.
> 
> So all in all Meireles is only a decent member for the squad. But again, he's taking McEachran's place, which isn't very good for our future.


Thats the main reason I questioned the whole Move. Meireles at Liverpool seemed to be behind Gerrard, Lucas, Henderson & Adam. At Chelsea he is behind Lampard, Ramires, Mikel & Essien. He is no better off


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Evo said:


> Chelsea TV has just broken news that Chelsea signed another player before the deadline. They have not yet revealed who it is.


It'll be an academy player.

@EFC Bronco - how much blame can Moyes take for this?


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Ribery really did hit every branch on the ugly tree didn't he... 

Also, a point on Meireles HOOKIN' UP with Torres, not really sure how well he actually did that in the half a season they played together, Meireles was kinda anonymous until Kenny arrived, in an attacking sense. Owl face was playing him out on the wing where he really was no good, and once Kenny got them both somewhere near something resembling form, Torres decided he was off.


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I really hope not, lol. They'd surely have to know that by doing this, they're creating a lot of suspense. I hope they deliver on it, but it's whatever if they don't.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



KME said:


> Ribery really did hit every branch on the ugly tree didn't he...


No, he was involved in a major car crash as a kid and was lucky to survive. I won't call you a tool as I assume you didn't know.


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Would fukin lol if Chelsea signed more attacking players.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Didn't realize until now that Mauro Zarate has gone to Inter on loan on a 'temporary basis' with the view to making the deal permanent


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> It'll be an academy player.
> 
> *@EFC Bronco - how much blame can Moyes take for this?*


He said in an interview not too long ago that no player is allowed to leave the club unless Moyes allows it, that he's in charge of who comes and goes. So either he's let Arteta go right at the deadline, or he's lying.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I did know he'd been in an accident, and it's a terrible thing, he's not exactly blessed with boyish good looks anyway though, the scars aren't really all that bad, stand out a bit like Tevez's but that's not why I thought he was a bit funny looking. The teeth aren't great for a start, and the facial expression in that picture... Not sure how worth it it is discussing Ribery's looks are though :hmm


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> He said in an interview not too long ago that no player is allowed to leave the club unless Moyes allows it, that he's in charge of who comes and goes. So either he's let Arteta go right at the deadline, or he's lying.


Fair enough, I'm just used to the manager having absolutely no say in what goes on transfer wise. Difference is Moyes actually has a pair of balls.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The scars are the only thing that stand Ribery out and it's obvious they're the basis for any derogatory comments. Other than that he just looks like a typical French bloke.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

someone should snap him up. after the scandals he looks to be able to go more cheaply than you would think.

has the player been confirmed yet?


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Seb said:


> The scars are the only thing that stand Ribery out and it's obvious they're the basis for any derogatory comments. Other than that he just looks like a typical French bloke.


It's usually when he smiles that he's mildly horrifying to me, the teeth...definitely the teeth over the scars. Has a funny shaped head an all... The scars do stand out, but trust me they're not why I made the comment, same as I don't think Tevez's neck scars, which stand out, are what make him goofy looking. 

This is petty though, he's a great footballer, all that matters really.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I heard on Sky Sports News earlier that Rangers turned down a £9 million bid for Nikica Jelavic from an un-named club. Apparently the club was Liverpool.


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

No, Stringer. The player has not been confirmed yet.

If they were going for suspense though, it's definitely working. Anything less than a major signing seems like it'll be a disappointment.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles will be a good squad player with relative premier league experience and useful in what seems to be the annual injury crisis at Stamford Bridge.

Thankfully we spent under net £50m which means a known FC hater will have to spend an uncomfortable 90 minutes in the coming season copping abuse from 2000 fans


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

When did you see this, Evo?

Still can't believe Spurs turned down £40m :lmao


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

A friend of mine who is subscribed to Chelsea TV told me about it about an hour ago. They also broke the Meireles signing to me right when it happened.

A fan on Facebook joked about the situation and said the transfer would be Casillas, Ronaldo, and Marcelo for £5.7m and Hilario. :lmao


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If it was someone significant we'd know.


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Don't think they'd build it up for no reason tbh. But if it ends up being some small signing, no big deal really. I'm not gonna get my hopes too far up.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If Arteta can stay fit he'll be a superb signing for us. He's a player I've long admired, and he'll fit into the system perfectly. Hopefully his signing will mean no more Rosicky too


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

how much did we sell Meireles for? not a fan of that loss tbh.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

12m 

FrankLampardUK Frank Lampard UK 
I'm waiting for #LFC fans to burn their Meireles shirts.

You might be waiting a while on that one, you fat bastard <_< Chelsea have gone from signing our best player, to a guy who couldn't displace Jordan Henderson from the starting 11. Notice Meireles got the winner at Stamford Bridge, Torres the goals at Anfield. Now they'vbe bought both, we can't do the double over them again! Suarez hat-trick at the Bridge this season. Or maybe someone they won't want to buy can get the winner...sold Poulsen too fucking early!


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The only hat trick Suarez will be making is a hat trick of saves, let's be honest now. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Lampard is a fat fucker, isn't he?

Edit: That's not Lampard's official Twitter. So, I'll just replace cheeky with fat :side:.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

At the Bridge Mata is beating Pool with a hat trick. And at Anfield both Meireles and Ladyboy are getting on the scoresheet.

- Future Rockhead


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

More chance of Lucas hitting a hat-trick, or Charlie Adam scoring after a weaving pacy run through the heart of your defense 8*D 

And did think it was unlikely that was Lampard, don't go on Twitter but just saw that somewhere. Probably for the best it's not his, he'd be laughing on the other side of his face when Meireles is revealed as our second INSIDE MAN, after Torres 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

lets face it Rockhead, you're not going to beat us this year or the year after that. Yours sincerely, FUTURE RUSH.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles what a player :side: 

Happy with our transfer's. Hopefully we do not suffer many injuries from here on in and we should still be on course for the top 4. Bendtner to Sunderland will hopefully bring out the best in him as Bruce had success with him at Birmingham. Hopefully he comes back to us and we actually play him in his position as i still rate him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Disappointed to see Meireles go. Was one of our better players last season, and really helped get us out of the rut we were stuck in. Thought it was poor to see him go to Chelsea, as I would have much preferred to have seen him shipped off overseas, but he probably won't get much of a chance there anyway.

Expected the poor transfers from Arsenal. They have a whole stack of money, yet they're still not able to lure a big gun.

Just wondering when SSN are going to reveal Sneijder now. :side:


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Disappointed to see Meireles go. Was one of our better players last season, and really helped get us out of the rut we were stuck in. Thought it was poor to see him go to Chelsea, as I would have much preferred to have seen him shipped off overseas, but he probably won't get much of a chance there anyway.
> 
> Expected the poor transfers from Arsenal. They have a whole stack of money, yet they're still not able to lure a big gun.
> 
> Just wondering when SSN are going to reveal Sneijder now. :side:


Who were we actually interested in that was a "big gun"? its never been Arsenal's policy to buy supposive big players anyway.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'm not sure who Wenger is interested in, but people have been calling for players of the ilk of Hazard and Gotze, yet you ended up with Arteta and Yossi. Both are no doubt serviceable players, but you've essentially replaced your two best players with them, which is a big step back in your midfield. You're definitely going to have to rely on Wilshere in midfield this year as a result.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hazard and Gotze were never really going to come if the quoted prices of 30-45m for each player were real. Both brilliant players and we could still go back in for one in January if the prices are lower.

Never going to replace Cesc and we have never really replace any of our big name players with like for like replacements. Arteta, Yossi and Gervinho will help the team more than Nasri as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

It's still a clear drop in quality. Regardless of whether or not Arsenal people think Nasri is important (this time four months ago they would have), you'd much rather have him in the starting eleven than any one of Arteta, Yossi or Ramsey, who so far has filled one of the vacant spots. The thing is that Arsenal did have money to spend, so they really could have bought a quality player with what they had, but they didn't. How Pjanic went for 10 mil without them doing anything about it is beyond me.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

are any arsenal fans honestly happy with how that whole transfer window?


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Shepard said:


> I played left back for my school team :side: although this was mainly due to me being the only left footer in the team and not being terrible at tackling.
> 
> Anyway have Sunderland done anything today?


i played left back for my school team even though i had no left foot b/c everyone else who played on the left was gash :lmao



Stringer said:


> liverpool fans really acting like they aren't unhappy a quality player has left them?
> 
> he is a good player and a good addition to most clubs and 12 million is a steal. people were saying the other day they love that they have him there and they have great depth.
> 
> it's rosy when a quality player leaves liverpool, but when nasri left most liverpool fans were calling doomsday, even though he was anonymous for half of the season *and was never played as a midfielder.*


he's a quality player now that he's left us? i confuse you arsenal fans a lot but didn't you say he was average like a week ago?

Meireles was shunted out wide a lot last season where he was annonymous. Sad to see him go but its not like we don't have the players to cover. He's been injured and coming off the bench, when Gerrard comes back its not like he was going to get more game time especially when we don't have european football this season. Arsenal fans acting like they have a better team now than when you had Cesc and Nasri is a joke.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Rush said:


> are any arsenal fans honestly happy with how that whole transfer window?


I'm happy with Arsenal's transfer window.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

You're not an Arsenal fan BULK. Or are you? 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'm a fan of seeing them get humbled. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm happy with Arsenal's transfer window.


likewise. no cesc, no nasri. they instead have kids, leftovers (big YOSSI) and injury prone midfielders.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'm excited to finally see Yossi play in his prefered position of behind the striker though. Every team he's at he always gets shunted out onto the wing, so it'll be interesting to see him in what he's always insisted is his favoured position.


----------



## Medo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

*I have to say that Meireles is a good sign for Chelsea tbh.*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I find Meireles an odd signing for Chelsea. They missed out on Modric, so they sign Meireles? He's a completely different player to Modric. I guess with them letting Yossi go, they needed another midfielder for squad depth. I've never been a fan of Meireles, but he's at least quite versatile, and should be able to fit into whichever system Chelsea use.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles is an odd one. He plays a more defensive role from what I've seen for Portugal, yet for us he never really went in for tackles, and was much better just playing in the hole as an attacking player. Not sure why Chelsea really wanted him, as I can't see him getting much of a go for them, and 12 mil is a bit for a depth player.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*










Meireles...What a player! 8*D


I can't believe there was 50 fucking pages in this thread since last time I was on.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Rush said:


> are any arsenal fans honestly happy with how that whole transfer window?


with the players brought in, yes. with the way it was done, absolutely not.

And having 3 quality players more than 1 WILL help the team more than Nasri. As I said Gervinho replaced him anyway. The team isn't as good as with Nasri and Cesc in, obviously but bringing 3 players in will replace Nasri.

the players we have been after simply HAVEN'T been available. Hazard wasn't going from Lille that late on, and Lille didn't want to sell. Gotze himself didn't want to go, and he won't be going until next year at the very earliest. M'Vila's price was too high, they wanted 30 million and we only went as high as 22 million, which is understandable. Mata, we didn't do quick enough and didn't promise enough wages so when Chelsea got interested he had his head turned. Cahill's price was too high for a player in his last yar and we went out and got a similar quality player instead.

It's nothing to do with us not being able to lure players, the player we have been after simply have just not been available, or we have been pushed out of the market with wage demands or transfer fees, which should have been paid.

I don't see how Liverpool's window was much better. The good thing you did was get deals tied up early. I mean, really, what has been the difference between Ramsey and Henderson this season? Ramsey just hasn't attacked with the ball, but otherwise his passing has been excellent for the most part. Downing, still not top 4 quality. Adam, not top 4 quality.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I love opposing fans overrating Nasri's whole career at Arsenal. People are acting like he carried Arsenal on his back while banging in 20 goals a season. Gervinho, Arteta and Yossi > Samir "The Cunt" Nasri.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He is a cracking player and obviously would have loved to have kept him here but even when he was here I was laughing my ass off at the fact he was in the running for player of the year, when after January he clearly stopped giving a fuck. He had half a great season, he was never world class even when he was on form. RVP's form at the end of the season was much better than his form ever was.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> I love opposing fans overrating Nasri's whole career at Arsenal. People are acting like he carried Arsenal on his back while banging in 20 goals a season. *Gervinho, Arteta and Yossi > Samir "The Cunt" Nasri.*


Yet to be seen tbh. 

You take away that good half of a year he had and Arsenal may not have been in the position they are. It's like how people say Meireles was our best player yet he didn't perform good until January. He was still a vital asset to your club and helped you out a lot.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Agreed that hes a brilliant player when he wants to be. In his stand out 4 months (im not calling it a season because as you said he did fuck all come january) he scored 10 goals and made an incredible 1 assist. Im sure we will cope without him. Our team if the new signings perform like we know they can is better than last seasons.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I think we already had this debate but if we take away his ten goals and 1 assist we would of still finished 4th.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> I think we already had this debate but if we take away his ten goals and 1 assist we would of still finished 4th.


You can never judge football like that. The point is, he was very influential in his boom period at Arsenal. It's not just about how many goals he scored, it's about the effect he had on the team.

If you take him out, we don't know what would have happened. You can't say you would have done better, remain where you were, or got worse. They are too many variables in a game of football.

It's like when Stringer says they would have won the league if they won some of the games they drew. This isn't a fact, because of all we know, you going top could have made Man United step up another gear and won some of the games they drew/lost.

Football is not straight forward.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^ that (@Overrated) the two STUNNERS against fulham was the real changing point where everyone was saying, "this guy is world class", when he just wasn't. 

He was helpful, but he was never really a big presence. When the team was down and needed a lift he was anonymous, he was fantastic when the team was playing well - and I don't buy that means his form translated to the team's form cause it just didn't. If we were without RVP we would have been out of the top 4, everyone was chipping in with goals when Nasri was scoring.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Its irrelevant how our window went, this isn't a pissing match. Personally i feel that our window was 100x better than yours for the simple fact that we got rid of a lot of trash while adding solid players in. We're building again, not trying to get the title. Arsenal, as you keep mentioning, were in the hunt for the title last season. Based off who you've lost, and who you've gained you won't be challenging for the title at all. Gervinho is a good player, Arteta is solid when he's not injured, Yossi i don't think will add too much tbh. Better than your kids though (Y)


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

we cleared out 18 players 8*D no takers for Sebastien "better than Vidic" Squilacci though.

If Arteta somehow got back his 06/07 form then we have one of the best midfielders in the EPL. Still a very good player if he doesn't.

Benayoun was brought in for a year just to be a stop gap, Wenger hoping Ramsey will recover his pre-injury form, if not a few new midfielders will be coming in January or the Summer. 

I think some big transfers could happen this year in January. Tevez, Modric, Cahill could all be getting moves and Arsenal could be looking to add another 1 or 2, as will Liverpool and with Citeh's annual big spending the figure could be staggering for a January window.


Liverpool fans voting always tend to be delusional. There was a poll on SSN and 43% or thereabouts thought Liverpool would win the title.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I love how Liverpool fans hijacked the voting to give Meireles the Premier League Fan's Player of the Year last season, but now he's just trash that they wanted to get rid of.

I'm still confident we'll finish above Liverpool when it's all said and done.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

They've got Henderson, no need to worry. 

Still do fancy Liverpool for 4th, would much rather Arsenal though. Just prefer them all round.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

obviously i'm biased but i still reckon we'll get 4th ahead of Arsenal. Lot of if's around both sides though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

we wont sign anyone big in january


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

@stringer. At least it was the 57% that vote that. Don't see how people feel we can compete with Citheh, Man u and Chelski. As for 4th reckon we will get it but it's a toss up for sure. Much harder now than it was a week ago.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Kiz said:


> we wont sign anyone big in january


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> with the players brought in, yes. with the way it was done, absolutely not.
> 
> And having 3 quality players more than 1 WILL help the team more than Nasri. As I said Gervinho replaced him anyway. The team isn't as good as with Nasri and Cesc in, obviously but bringing 3 players in will replace Nasri.
> 
> the players we have been after simply HAVEN'T been available. Hazard wasn't going from Lille that late on, and Lille didn't want to sell. Gotze himself didn't want to go, and he won't be going until next year at the very earliest. M'Vila's price was too high, they wanted 30 million and we only went as high as 22 million, which is understandable. Mata, we didn't do quick enough and didn't promise enough wages so when Chelsea got interested he had his head turned. Cahill's price was too high for a player in his last yar and we went out and got a similar quality player instead.
> 
> It's nothing to do with us not being able to lure players, the player we have been after simply have just not been available, or we have been pushed out of the market with wage demands or transfer fees, which should have been paid.
> 
> I don't see how Liverpool's window was much better. The good thing you did was get deals tied up early. I mean, really, what has been the difference between Ramsey and Henderson this season? Ramsey just hasn't attacked with the ball, but otherwise his passing has been excellent for the most part. Downing, still not top 4 quality. Adam, not top 4 quality.


I'd be unhappy if I had Gervinho as a replacement for Nasri personally. I'd be even more unhappy if I had Yossi and Arteta replacing Cesc.

They haven't been available because they chose not to move to Arsenal. Hazard could have said he wanted to move on, but he didn't, thus you were unable to lure them. Simple, no? As far as "he wasn't available that late", you could have moved earlier because you knew you'd be entering this season with Nasri and Fab. You knew you'd have money, yet Wenger still entered the market on the last few days and ended up with the booby prize outside of Per.

Hendo did more in one half than Ramsey has done all season. He's provided much higher quality balls into the box, hasn't been completely anonymous, and has put the ball in the right net. Downing has been better than any of Arsenal's wingers thus far this season, and Adam has been better than any of your central mids. Is your team full of players who aren't top four quality too?

At the start of the window, if you'd told an Arsenal fan what they'd lose and gain, they'd have told you to piss off.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If people had any clue about Arsenal you would see we never bring in like for like replacements we just change how we play to suit our new starting 11.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

lol at overrated trying to play it off like losing Cesc and Nasri is no big deal. lolk.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'd be unhappy if I had Gervinho as a replacement for Nasri personally. I'd be even more unhappy if I had Yossi and Arteta replacing Cesc.
> 
> They haven't been available because they chose not to move to Arsenal. Hazard could have said he wanted to move on, but he didn't, thus you were unable to lure them. Simple, no? As far as "he wasn't available that late", you could have moved earlier because you knew you'd be entering this season with Nasri and Fab. You knew you'd have money, yet Wenger still entered the market on the last few days and ended up with the booby prize outside of Per.
> 
> Hendo did more in one half than Ramsey has done all season. He's provided much higher quality balls into the box, hasn't been completely anonymous, and has put the ball in the right net. Downing has been better than any of Arsenal's wingers thus far this season, and Adam has been better than any of your central mids. Is your team full of players who aren't top four quality too?
> 
> At the start of the window, if you'd told an Arsenal fan what they'd lose and gain, they'd have told you to piss off.


Hazard is happy staying at Lille. I'm sure he would come here if the right offer came in but Lille have made him and Lille aren't going to sell unless something circa 40-50 million comes in. I don't understand how "luring" a player co-incides with how late Wenger went into the market. Hazard is only 20 and it's completely understandable if he wanted to stay to develop. If he wanted to move it made no difference to Lille, who wouldn't sell for a price unless it was stupid money.

When you look at Downing's previous seasons, it's easy to tell he isn't top 4 starting quality, same with Adam. 

Our preferred XI has barely played yet this season, yours were lucky Suarez and Meireles came on to save them from an embarassing draw with a 10 man Arsenal side. That says it all.

You have spent 102 million pounds. If you don't make top 4 this season then that's embarassing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> If people had any clue about Arsenal you would see we never bring in like for like replacements we just change how we play to suit our new starting 11.


So you're going to play in the physio room this year? 8*D



Stringer said:


> Hazard is happy staying at Lille. I'm sure he would come here if the right offer came in but Lille have made him and Lille aren't going to sell unless something circa 40-50 million comes in. I don't understand how "luring" a player co-incides with how late Wenger went into the market. Hazard is only 20 and it's completely understandable if he wanted to stay to develop. If he wanted to move it made no difference to Lille, who wouldn't sell for a price unless it was stupid money.
> 
> When you look at Downing's previous seasons, it's easy to tell he isn't top 4 starting quality, same with Adam.
> 
> Our preferred XI has barely played yet this season, yours were lucky Suarez and Meireles came on to save them from an embarassing draw with a 10 man Arsenal side. That says it all.


You had that money though, and you didn't spend it.

We still completely outplayed you, despite it being your home turf. How many chances did you guys get? One when RVP didn't get called for a foul?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

if arsene had a clue arsenal wouldnt be 16th

lose cesc and nasri, bring in arteta and yossi, act like youre happy.  whatever makes you sleep easier.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Losing Cesc is a big deal and ive already said why losing Nasri is not. When we lost Thierry, Vieira, Pires, Bergkamp and the countless other big names people were saying the exact same thing yet we changed and were still up there challenging some seasons.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

As pissed off as I was at not getting a striker, I'd rather have our freebies than 30yo Crouch and Jerome for £14m. Yeah they're backing Pulis but that's an awful bit of business.

How many good years are they going to get out of those 2?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Haven't people learned since 05/06 that we don't care when people doubt us? People have said it every season, and ended up with egg on their face every year. Just makes it all the much better.

Oh, this year's different isn't it? We have lost massive players and replaced them with unknowns.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Kiz said:


> if arsene had a clue arsenal wouldnt be 16th
> 
> lose cesc and nasri, bring in arteta and yossi, act like youre happy. whatever makes you sleep easier.


Have you been watching the pl long enough to even know what happens when Arsenal go through transitional periods?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

You lot know you'd be pissed off if you were told that's how your window would go.



Magsimus said:


> As pissed off as I was at not getting a striker, I'd rather have our freebies than 30yo Crouch and Jerome for £14m. Yeah they're backing Pulis but that's an awful bit of business.
> 
> How many good years are they going to get out of those 2?


Jerome? Zero. Crouchy? A couple of decent games.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Have you been watching the pl long enough to even know what happens when Arsenal go through transitional periods?


they buy bigger pads for their vaginas?


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

no kiz, MOAR KIDS. thats what Arsenal do. more kids. then when they get good they sell them off and start again. hi cesc, hi samir, ok you guys play for us, develop and then we'll sell you off to Barca and City when you're good enough for them. kbye.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

newcastle fans Santon isn't that good in 2009 he did a couple of good games and everyone on tv said he is the new Maldini than in 2009-2010 he did a terrible season and in januray 2011 he was loaned to Cesena and he did nothing there but I hope now he does good with newcastle for the good of the national team


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

You Liverpool and Arsenal fans are always arguing.

Wish we had someone to argue about 3rd position with :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Joel said:


> You Liverpool and Arsenal fans are always arguing.
> 
> Wish we had someone to argue about 3rd position with :side:


You and Evo have your in-fighting about Kalou.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

its sad that you're settling for 3rd :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Nitromalta said:


> newcastle fans Santon isn't that good in 2009 he did a couple of good games and everyone on tv said he is the new Maldini than in 2009-2010 he did a terrible season and in januray 2011 he was loaned to Cesena and he did nothing there but I hope now he does good with newcastle for the good of the national team


Obviously he's not as good, signing for us is the best example you can give for that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

We'll be happy to take Santon in a couple of years if he comes good. He'll have already proven he can play in the big leagues thanks to you guys, instead of trying to have him step it up from Serie A. (Y)


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> You and Evo have your in-fighting about Kalou.


True dat. Plus our Torres arguments.



Rush said:


> its sad that you're settling for 3rd :side:


That's what Meireles instead of Modric does to a club 

I bet you guys are hoping Suarez doesn't score the winner against us this season 8*D


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'm hoping that Fabio Aurelio scores the only goal against Chelsea this season.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> We'll be happy to take Santon in a couple of years if he comes good. He'll have already proven he can play in the big leagues thanks to you guys, instead of trying to have him step it up from Serie A. (Y)


:flip

Hopefully the fat one and his minions will be long gone by then, so our sole purpose won't just be farming players to sell on. No-one's daft enough to buy us though.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

SUPER Mike Ashley won't leave the Toon until he's milked the club for every penny he can get. Then he'll leave you lying in the gutter and your fans will look with jealousy at the mighty Sunderland.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



MMN said:


> I'm hoping that Fabio Aurelio scores the only goal against Chelsea this season.


Woy to come back and score just to make sure.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



MMN said:


> SUPER Mike Ashley won't leave the Toon until he's milked the club for every penny he can get. Then he'll leave you lying in the gutter and your fans will look with jealousy at the mighty Sunderland.


It's sad that we can still beat them despite this mess. Must be hard to take.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



> 16/3/1983 - Average birthdate of the 5 new Arsenal signings, vs 12/1/1988 for the 23 Gunners used in the 2011-12 PL so far. Experience.





> 5 - Raul Meireles has scored five Premier League goals in 2011, the same amount as Fernando Torres. Paperwork.


http://twitter.com/#!/OptaJoe

Arsene trying to raise the average age of his squad it seems.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> It's sad that we can still beat them despite this mess. Must be hard to take.


They have Bendtner now though. U JELLY BRO?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Mertesacker is far better than Gary Cahill anyways.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Renegade™ said:


> Mertesacker is far better than Gary Cahill anyways.


Benayoun is better than Mata and Arteta is an upgrade on Cesc.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^ renegade was being serious 8*D and mertesacker is just as good really

really could see bendtner going on a major trolling spree and scoring every game he plays in.


----------



## Vader

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Mertesacker actually is better though, despite having the speed of Laurent Blanc running backwards on sand.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^ :lmao

Everyone will be jelly when our front line is: 

Ameobi - Ameobi.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

oh nicklas, such the gentleman.

i really want to see ameobi - ameobi then TAYLOR trolling on the FKs.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

2 Taylor's, 2 Ameobi's what a team. As long as Lovenkrands doesn't get near the team I'll be content.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Bellamy


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

just like to leave some videos here, enjoy


----------



## Vader

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Poor swing technique.

EDIT: That PSV vid is a pretty crazy goal although the keeper is obviously at fault for palming it into his own net.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



starship.paint said:


> just like to leave some videos here, enjoy


Steven Taylor is the king of that art...






Also, in the second video when he hits it wide, the camera-man who disappointingly drops his hands after thinking he was going to get a celebration photo :lmao.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Keeper should have been off so he can consider himself lucky.

EDIT - Man, that Taylor video never gets old. The way he clasps his chest and appears to buckle backwards. First class acting. It was as if he'd been shot.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The sub Steven Taylor on the line  He won an oscar for that, true story.

And Rocky Baptiste is proud owner of the worst miss ever.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

That psv goal what an angle


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Mertesacker is clearly better than Cahill. Cahill may be quicker, but that's all, BIG PER has everything else covered.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddballs/874124-lille-reveal-farcical-chu-young-park-airport-chase-to-stop-arsenal-transfer

fantastic :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

So he just left the Lille hotel without even telling them? 

You stay classy, Park (and Arsenal for that matter).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddballs/874124-lille-reveal-farcical-chu-young-park-airport-chase-to-stop-arsenal-transfer
> 
> fantastic :lmao


All that just for him lol.


Cannot be bothered researching it, but did city, pool, chelsea and gunners all end up spending more than united. (fair do's to gunners who made alot of money on sales)


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Wenger is such a cunt :lmao
He bitches about absolutely everything then he does something like that


----------



## Jordo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddballs/874124-lille-reveal-farcical-chu-young-park-airport-chase-to-stop-arsenal-transfer
> 
> fantastic :lmao


Omg thats funny


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

arsenal spent around 55 million in total, not sure how much that is in comparison to others.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

add up the numbers in the original post


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Decent summary I saw on a forum. Not top quality but experienced players and leaders, and won't just go off the boil and take results for granted when we turn up. 

- Per Mertesacker, 75 caps and captain of Werder Bremen.

- Park Chu Young, captain of South Korea.

- Yossi Benayoun, captain of Israel.

- Andre Santos, chased by Barcelona early this summer and plays for the senior Brazil NT.

- Mikel Arteta, vice-captain of Everton and a product of Barca's La Masia academy.

All of them over the age of 25... And even before getting all of them, we got

- Gervinho: One of Lille's best players, won trophies with them and plays regularly for the Ivory Coast NT.

- Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain: Chased by many big clubs, and a massive talent who will be better than Theo.

- Carl Jenkinson: a hard working young RB whose a lifelong Arsenal fan.


wished we would have kept cesc though.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> - Carl Jenkinson: a hard working young RB whose a lifelong Arsenal fan.


You could play someone from the stands, they'd be hard working and a lifelong fan. Doesn't mean they're good enough for a side like Arsenal.

Positive outlook I suppose, he'll get better. Just a shame he had to be thrown to the wolves so to speak.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Not to mention JENKS is a Finnish youth international.

But yeah, I think people are underestimating the players we've brough in. Particularly Arteta and Benayoun, who didn't have great season last year, but both should fit right in with the football we play, are versatile, and add the experience we lost in Cesc and Nasri.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Decent summary I saw on a forum. Not top quality but experienced players and leaders, and won't just go off the boil and take results for granted when we turn up.
> 
> - Per Mertesacker, 75 caps and captain of Werder Bremen.
> 
> - Park Chu Young, captain of South Korea.
> 
> - Yossi Benayoun, captain of Israel.
> 
> - Andre Santos, chased by Barcelona early this summer and plays for the senior Brazil NT.
> 
> - Mikel Arteta, vice-captain of Everton and a product of Barca's La Masia academy.
> 
> All of them over the age of 25... And even before getting all of them, we got
> 
> - Gervinho: One of Lille's best players, won trophies with them and plays regularly for the Ivory Coast NT.
> 
> - Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain: Chased by many big clubs, and a massive talent who will be better than Theo.
> 
> - Carl Jenkinson: a hard working young RB whose a lifelong Arsenal fan.
> 
> 
> wished we would have kept cesc though.


- Stringer: Trying to make the best of a bad situation. 8*D


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

(jenkinson) he was pretty good in his first few games and was surprisingly solid against Udinese.

Against United, his inexperience, lack of quality and no leadership in the back 4 tore him to shreds. he will improve although I wish he wasn't our immediate second choice at right back, although Sagna seems to be pretty fit consistently which is a good thing.

HOPEFULLY we tie Sagna, Verm and RVP down to new contracts, they run out next summer and losing 3 of our best players like that would be disastrous. Keep cutting out the dead weight like we have this summer and bring a few more in, in January. Our scouting network and officials should be working hard preparing for January now.

@Bulk - i didn't write it myself, just saw it 8*D could be worse, could be liverpool


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Can't see RVP, TV5 or Sagna leaving. Especially RVP. RVP not at Arsenal would be ... wrong.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Decent summary I saw on a forum. Not top quality but experienced players and leaders, and won't just go off the boil and take results for granted when we turn up.
> 
> - Per Mertesacker, 75 caps and captain of Werder Bremen.
> 
> - Park Chu Young, captain of South Korea.
> 
> - Yossi Benayoun, captain of Israel.
> 
> - Andre Santos, chased by Barcelona early this summer and plays for the senior Brazil NT.
> 
> - Mikel Arteta, vice-captain of Everton and a product of Barca's La Masia academy.
> 
> All of them over the age of 25... And even before getting all of them, we got
> 
> - Gervinho: One of Lille's best players, won trophies with them and plays regularly for the Ivory Coast NT.
> 
> - Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain: Chased by many big clubs, and a massive talent who will be better than Theo.
> 
> - *Carl Jenkinson: a hard working young RB whose a lifelong Arsenal fan.*
> 
> 
> wished we would have kept cesc though.


I work hard on the football pitch and I am a life-long United fan. Sign me up, Fergie!


----------



## Vader

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I don't think anyone is underestimating them when they say they aren't necessarily good enough for Arsenal. Whilst that might remain to be seen, I do think that a title challenging team/top 4 club should be aiming for better players. A more mobile defender than Mertesacker would probably have been better but he should do well, Arteta can be very good but that also remains to be seen whether he can actually remain fit for a prolonged period. I don't think Benayoun should be near a first team, much like Kalou at Chelsea, but can still have an impact. I know little of Santos at left back and I know nothing about Park. I'd say the perfect way to describe them would be solid but unspectacular. I don't necessarily wish to say good signings as like I said, I believe that a club like Arsenal should be signing better players but it should help them for at least this season; stop-gap signings would be the correct phrase I think.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Does anyone else think that stoke have had the best transfers ? that club is on the up.

Arsenal have spent 55 Million, they have not bought anyone world class but they have bought alot of players. People will bash their signings but i dont think they have done too badly.

My club bolton............lets not go there.

For me the signing of the window was either SWP to QPR or Santon to Newcastle.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

RVP away from Arsenal would be weird  Essential we get those 3 down to new contracts still. I'm shocked no-one has been in for Sagna, absolutely world class.

Wouldn't be surprised to see our attack move more to the wings now Cesc is gone. Our whole game was built around him before but with him gone our attack will move more out wide I think than strictly centrally.

Hopefully this window teaches the club a lesson, we have sort of got off the hook but we NEED to learn to have a plan BEFORE a window opens and be proactive and not reactive at the club. 

Hopefully with PER coming in the defence will be more solid and disciplined and act like a unit rather than just four players in defensive positions. 

Hopefully Benayoun won't be playing on the wing, not fast enough and I think RYO could have a breakout season there when he gets chances.

Vader, I agree. Stop gap signings, but that is sort of what we need in that they are experienced. Benayoun is only on loan and a new midfielder will probably come in next year. Everyone else is at a good age who still have a good few years left. We have been aiming for top players, but the selling clubs haven't wanted to sell late on, or wanted big transfer fees etc. Hopefully more come in in January. We have a strong base but now we need to add some top quality players to hit the heights of challenging again.

We can't afford an injury crisis this year, if Per and TV5 get injured at the same time we are in trouble, same with Sagna.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Even with these signings, Arsenal won;t be tip 4 and will struggle. They struggled to stay in touch last season when it was up for grabs, and that was with Fabregas and Nasri, and Wilshere. With two of them gone and Wilshere out for quite a while, they will struggle again, especially with United looking as good as they have in years and with City and Liverpool looking like dead certs.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I do hope Arsenal can take fourth at the expense of Liverpool but at the moment, Liverpool are definite favourites. Unless Suarez gets injured, then they're completely fucked.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If Suarez gets injured then they will struggle for 5th.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> I do hope Arsenal can take fourth at the expense of Liverpool but at the moment, Liverpool are definite favourites. Unless Suarez gets injured, then they're completely fucked.


I'd rather Spurs again but thats unlikely. I've been changing my mind on who i think will and i'm leaning towards arsenal. Will probably change my mind again after few more prem games and pick pool.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

iTz_Renato Renato! :
France Football says Arsenal offered €30 million to Lille for Eden Hazard on deadline day

interesting.


good post on a forum about MIKEL. would have obviously preferred hazard though, personally.

Arteta hasn't quite got Cesc's bizarre ability to find space anywhere on the pitch, nor does he seem like a player who will replicate the sort of 'tippy tappy' moves on the edge of the box that Nasri used to love, but he does have a superb passing range and with the pace we've now got out wide in Walcott and Gervinho, I think we've got the man we need to supply them. Hopefully we'll now see a team based more on expansive, counter-attacking football.

However, his biggest plus point is that he is an experienced player who can do a job for us NOW. Not in six months or a year, now. Eden Hazard, Marvin Martin and all these other no doubt very talented kids would've almost certainly taken at least a season to settle in. And we'd probably end up with another Nasri/ Hleb situation where they'd be looking to sod off to Barcelona at the earliest opportunity. Arsenal will be Arteta's last shot at the big time and his only real chance of a major trophy. He isn't going to be agitating for a move to Man City next year, and that pleases me.


----------



## haribo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Does anyone else think that stoke have had the best transfers ? that club is on the up.


Crouch & Jerome? No.











The cuffs are off. Roman with another LIBERATION.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



NostalgicDave said:


> Does anyone else think that stoke have had the best transfers ? that club is on the up.


Nope, awful waste of money. Woodgate and Upson should be good though.

I'm trying to think of who's had the best window :hmm:

Just found out Arteta took a pay cut to join Arsenal, admirable.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> (jenkinson) he was pretty good in his first few games and was surprisingly solid against Udinese.
> [/COLOR]


He really wasn't. Looked ok going forward, anything but solid defensively against Udinese. Got nothing against him personally but he's been suddenly thrown in at the top level and it shows. And if in doubt he should stay back and hoof the ball forward when it comes to him, rather than man marking Ashley Young on the edge of the United box. I doubt Wenger has guided him very well though, at least in the art of crude but effective defending.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hmmm. All have had pretty good windows. 

Inclined to say Liverpool but you have to factor in the prices paid, and the quality of players so that rules them out, but they did get everything done early and the players aren't really that bad.

Very difficult to say. Citeh signed Aguero and Nasri, but massively overpaid for Nasri. Chelsea signed Meireles for a decent price, Lukaku was a good buy as was Romeu and Mata was also a cracking buy. United bought 3 quality players for decent prices apart from Young.


As for Jenkinson, in the 2nd leg away from home he handled most things very well. He headed the ball into the box and made a sloppy pass that was intercepted but apart from that, nothing was coming down from his side and Sagna on the left was being tore to pieces. I feel more confident with him than Eboue, even though Eboue was capable of having blinders at times.


----------



## haribo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I'd say Liverpool had a good window because of the Woy & Rafacht garbage they've shipped off. I don't really rate Downing, Adam or Henderson but getting rid of Poulsen, N'Gog, Cole, Kyrgiakos , Konchesky & Jovanovic is great business.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Stoke's team is good enough for top 8 imo. One big thing will be if Pulis tries to force Delap into the line-up just for his long throws even though he has better players. It's no secret that the long throw has lost it's effectiveness, they've only scored off it a handful of times in the last few seasons.

*Begovic

Shotton - Woodgate - Shawcross - Upson

Pennant - Palacios - Whelan - Etherington

Crouch - Jones*​
That's their best team IMO, though maybe Walters for Jones. Shotton has been impressive so far this season and is a lot more dynamic than Huth. Upson has played left back a lot in the past and would complete an incredibly solid Stoke defence.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsene dealings have been good. The Squad obviously still needs investment, but it will do a job in getting them to compete for 4th. Straight fight between Liverpool and Arsenal for 4th. I think even with Parker, Spurs won't come close.

Agree on Stoke. Squad will be tough nut to crack for anybody. 6-8th is a realistic target for them.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

You can also guarantee Woodgate will get crocked, so Huth can slot straight back into the centre. I suspect Stoke will finish in the top half. They're not a side I like to watch, but they've got a clearly defined strategy of wing play and early balls in, and with the personel they have, it works for them. I just think there's only so far you can take a team that plays that way. MON with bucket loads of cash proved it at Villa. Then again, Stoke don't have bucket loads of cash, so I imagine their fans will rightly be over the moon with where they are currently, and playing in Europe too.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Reading the first few pages of this thread is quite amusing. 

Stoke had a good side anyway, they didn't need to blow £14m on 2 poor signings IMO.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Reading the first few pages of this thread is quite amusing.
> 
> Stoke had a good side anyway, they didn't need to blow £14m on 2 poor signings IMO.


Crouch is better than all of your strikers, not a poor signing really. Jerome would get in your side too.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Hmmm. All have had pretty good windows.
> 
> Inclined to say Liverpool but you have to factor in the prices paid, and the quality of players so that rules them out, but they did get everything done early and the players aren't really that bad.
> 
> Very difficult to say. Citeh signed Aguero and Nasri, but massively overpaid for Nasri. Chelsea signed Meireles for a decent price, Lukaku was a good buy as was Romeu and Mata was also a cracking buy. United bought 3 quality players for decent prices apart from Young.
> 
> 
> As for Jenkinson, in the 2nd leg away from home he handled most things very well. He headed the ball into the box and made a sloppy pass that was intercepted but apart from that, nothing was coming down from his side and Sagna on the left was being tore to pieces. I feel more confident with him than Eboue, even though Eboue was capable of having blinders at times.


A blind Eboue with 1 leg and no arms would still be a better right back than Carl Jenkinson. Eboue very rarely had a bad game at RB. (Liverpool last april an obvious one). But as cover rb for Sagna there are few better 2nd choices in the league.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I didn't mention our side? 

£10m on a 30yo with absolutely no re-sale value is poor, and Jerome is garbage. If it takes them to the next level then fair play, but I think they've vastly overpaid.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Jerome wouldn't get in at Newcastle over Ba. He's a really poor player. I think Stoke only brought him to add to their squad as the Europa League give them a bit of fixture congestion throughout the season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao @ Jerome over Ba. Stoke usually do some decent deals, Palacios was good but Crouch for £10m possibly rising to 12, wth no re-sale value and already massively overrated is horrible business. Ba on a free > Crouch for 10 mil.

Eboue was commonly a liability, I dreaded him at RB with Clichy at LB for the past 2 seasons. Had some really good games but wasn't worth keeping on his bumper wage and commonly poor performances.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If MON was as good in the transfer market as he is a man-motivator. He'd be top 5 in the world. Stoke haven't got to Villa level yet signing bench-warming dross like Harewood and Salifou.


----------



## Vader

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Cameron Jerome is one of the worst Premier League strikers I've seen in recent memory. Especially in comparison to his hype/fee.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Demba Ba hasn't done shit, where has he got this reputation from?


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> Cameron Jerome is one of the worst Premier League strikers I've seen in recent memory. Especially in comparison to his hype/fee.


This. He's a lummox and the best thing i can remember him doing was scoring a fluke of a goal against liverpool.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

For those who are complaining about us losing Cesc and Nasri, and replacing them with lesser talents, well, I think we're forgetting the obvious: Cesc has wanted to leave for over 2 seasons now. Add to that, Cesc wasn't as good last season because his heart was set at Barca. From the way Cesc has started, he was been terrific at Barca, but at Arsenal, Cesc was a mirror of his 2008/2009 form, last season of course. Cesc is irreplaceable because he is the best midfield player in the world, not named Iniesta/Xavi. Heck, he is already on his way in eclipsing those two. But what we lost in talent, we have gained in a player who is willing to take a pay-cut to join us and sees Arsenal as his FINAL opportunity to win something major. As it stands, we never had another Henry and we won't have another Cesc, but that doesn't mean we will go and sign Sneijder because that's not how Arsenal functions.

Coming to Nasri, we will miss him for sure. However, it doesn't mean that we are fucked up--just because Nasri isn't there anymore. Against Liverpool, Nasri didn't look his old self and his body language mirrored that of Cesc during his finals months. Yes, Nasri was the best player for us against Liverpool, but life goes on from there.

I would have been massively disappointed if we relied on Ramsey and Wilshere as replacements for Cesc, but we aren't. We have pretty good options in the middle now. As good as Cesc? No, not really. Not even as good as Nasri, but what we have in the middle are ARSENAL FC PLAYERS and not players wanting to be elsewhere. Even for Benayoun, THIS is his chance to sign and show it to everybody. This loan deal could be what he just needed. For the first time in years, we have players who are looking at Arsenal as the final stop.

It would have been amazing if we got Hazard and the likes, but with the 5 signings, top-4 is still on and I'm happy because--let's be honest, a week ago, we were looking at the 6th spot. This is definitely a better team than the one we had against 'Pool and ManU. I can't say about others, but I'm happy with our signings. For those who were expecting world class signings, has Arsenal EVER signed a hot commodity in the market?

As of right now, our defense is looking very reliable, with two leaders at the back. I just hope Vermaelen and Mertesacker don't get injured at the same time. Our RB position looks more vulnerable--in case Sagna is injured because Jenkinson is awful at the moment. If the back four can remain healthy, we are going to have a very impressive defense showing this season. And, we can also afford to park the bus effectively now, which seemed impossible last season. I'm very excited on the CL front. It's going to be amazing.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^ (@Overrated) probably why MMN rates him :lmao

Just seen West Ham signed GUY DEMEL. The guy who said he was homesick, he was from France. He then moved to Dortmund. What a man. 

Roma probably done the best transfers in the whole of Europe. So many bargains picked up. Pjanic, Kjaer, Gago and Stekelnburg all good deals, and could have done a good job for us.

Razor King - fantastic post and agree. Cesc will never be replaced so Wenger has done the right thing and bought players to suit a new system. Arteta and Wilshere will both fill the shoes of Cesc and the system will change so it's focused on them two distributing to the wings etc.

Our record signing is 16 million pounds. Yes, 16 million. Most big teams commonly get past that on average players nowadays. That's testament to our manager, club, quality and resolve.

I hope Gibbs starts the first few games. Santos could leave glaring holes and with an unacquainted defence that could be a problem so we should ease Santos in.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Yeah Jerome is a strange one. Championship player at best. Should've signed Beckford if they wanted Pace. Would score far more goals. Crouchy must have a great agent. Not worth the money at all, even if he fits Stoke system. 

Roma have a great chance for the title. Got a bit of money now they are backed by a rich consortium.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Razor King said:


> For those who are complaining about us losing Cesc and Nasri, and replacing them with lesser talents, well, I think we're forgetting the obvious: Cesc has wanted to leave for over 2 seasons now. Add to that, Cesc wasn't as good last season because his heart was set at Barca. From the way Cesc has started, he was been terrific at Barca, but at Arsenal, Cesc was a mirror of his 2008/2009 form, last season of course. Cesc is irreplaceable because he is the best midfield player in the world, not named Iniesta/Xavi. Heck, he is already on his way in eclipsing those two. But what we lost in talent, we have gained in a player who is willing to take a pay-cut to join us and sees Arsenal as his FINAL opportunity to win something major. As it stands, we never had another Henry and we won't have another Cesc, but that doesn't mean we will go and sign Sneijder because that's not how Arsenal functions.
> 
> Coming to Nasri, we will miss him for sure. However, it doesn't mean that we are fucked up--just because Nasri isn't there anymore. Against Liverpool, Nasri didn't look his old self and his body language mirrored that of Cesc during his finals months. Yes, Nasri was the best player for us against Liverpool, but life goes on from there.
> 
> I would have been massively disappointed if we relied on Ramsey and Wilshere as replacements for Cesc, but we aren't. We have pretty good options in the middle now. As good as Cesc? No, not really. Not even as good as Nasri, but what we have in the middle are ARSENAL FC PLAYERS and not players wanting to be elsewhere. Even for Benayoun, THIS is his chance to sign and show it to everybody. This loan deal could be what he just needed. For the first time in years, we have players who are looking at Arsenal as the final stop.
> 
> It would have been amazing if we got Hazard and the likes, but with the 5 signings, top-4 is still on and I'm happy because--let's be honest, a week ago, we were looking at the 6th spot. This is definitely a better team than the one we had against 'Pool and ManU. I can't say about others, but I'm happy with our signings. For those who were expecting world class signings, has Arsenal EVER signed a hot commodity in the market?
> 
> As of right now, our defense is looking very reliable, with two leaders at the back. I just hope Vermaelen and Mertesacker don't get injured at the same time. Our RB position looks more vulnerable--in case Sagna is injured because Jenkinson is awful at the moment. If the back four can remain healthy, we are going to have a very impressive defense showing this season. And, we can also afford to park the bus effectively now, which seemed impossible last season. I'm very excited on the CL front. It's going to be amazing.


(Y) good post.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ (@Overrated) probably why MMN rates him :lmao
> 
> Just seen West Ham signed GUY DEMEL. The guy who said he was homesick, he was from France. He then moved to Dortmund. What a man.
> 
> Roma probably done the best transfers in the whole of Europe. So many bargains picked up. Pjanic, Kjaer, Gago and Stekelnburg all good deals, and could have done a good job for us.
> 
> Razor King - fantastic post and agree. Cesc will never be replaced so Wenger has done the right thing and bought players to suit a new system. Arteta and Wilshere will both fill the shoes of Cesc and the system will change so it's focused on them two distributing to the wings etc.
> 
> Our record signing is 16 million pounds. Yes, 16 million. Most big teams commonly get past that on average players nowadays. That's testament to our *manager, club*, quality and resolve.
> 
> I hope Gibbs starts the first few games. Santos could leave glaring holes and with an unacquainted defence that could be a problem so we should ease Santos in.


Bit harsh to blame it on both isn't it?

You sound like Wenger, 'Our club has a good mentality, quality and resolve.'


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Lots of sensible posts from Arsenal fans here recently (Y)

Good to not have to feel like a lone voice anymore.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Fabregas has some way to go to eclipsing Xavi and Iniesta. Most people consider Xavi as the best midfielder in the world, most people at Barcelona consider Iniesta the best player in the world. Iniesta's ball control and defence splitting passes are just a joy to watch. Already seen a couple this season.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Cesc isn't quite on their level yet, although I think by the time he is 29 he will have been better than both. A special, special player and was a privilege to have him at the club.

Once he takes his talents of goal scoring, finding space, picking out the right player all the time etc. and develops them further and then fits into the mould of a Barca player, he will be unstoppable. Watching Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc, Messi, Pedro and Villa on the pitch at the same time will be stunning, and a clear indication of how far ahead of everyone else they are.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

"Arteta was Everton's highest-paid player ever on around £75,000 a week and took a big pay cut to join Arsenal."

He took a pay cut? Weird. Also, considering he was so expensive, why didn't Everton let him go for 10m until he put in a request? Was he THAT important to Everton? Just seems like an irresponsible decision when you need money.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I think he wanted 90k which made the deal break down. He was then willing to drop from 75k, his current wage to 55k a week, according to the Daily Telegraph. That is amazing to see and shows this is a player who wants to be here.

still pisses me off we wouldn't pay his wages, we had just put PER on 80k a week, maybe we didn't want to put him on that much money for an injury prone player. also makes you think how tough negotiations really are when that deal was done in about 6 hours.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Jethro said:


> "Arteta was Everton's highest-paid player ever on around £75,000 a week and took a big pay cut to join Arsenal."
> 
> He took a pay cut? Weird. Also, considering he was so expensive, why didn't Everton let him go for 10m until he put in a request? *Was he THAT important to Everton?* Just seems like an irresponsible decision when you need money.


Yes, he was.

From what I've read they didn't want to stand in his way, since he wanted to play Champions League etc.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

It's hard to see where he's going to fit in. It's clear they're going to mould the team around Thiago in the future when Xavi retires in 4-5 years time (or at least that's what Pep has planned, but who knows if he's staying). Iniesta isn't going anywhere for a long time either. I'm sure there'll be a place for him somewhere though. Maybe Thiago will flop and Cesc will slot into the midfield with Iniesta.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Agreed that Cesc has a way to go to eclipse Xavi and Iniesta. They're still 3 Champions League medals ahead of him, and I doubt he'll ever catch up tbh. Not that players are judged solely on medals, but he possibly won't have the type of crowning moments they've had throughout their careers. Also I too find it odd that Everton rejected 10M one minute, and then accepted it as soon as Arteta requested a transfer. Perhaps we shouldn't have been so hasty in upping the initial 5M bid to 10M. Perhaps 7 or 8 might have gotten him.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

It all depends really, Xavi and Iniesta have arguably been the key to at least 2 of the CL medals as well as the World Cup win. Will Cesc play in the big games this season (e.g. high profile CL games) though? Unless there's injuries, i'm not so sure Pep will want to fix what isn't broken and Cesc may not get his chance to take the biggest games by the scruff of the neck for another couple of years.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Xavi will be retired before 4/5 years. It's no secret how fragile his body is. It's why the Cesc deal was so essential for Barca management. Give it 2 years and Cesc will be considered first choice.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i never thought he would move for 10. i thought they would laugh at it when it came in so was surprised to learn that the fee was fine. i suppose him wanting to leave put them in a weaker negotiating position, they can stay strong with Jagielka as he won't force a move. cracking price for him, 7 or 8 we would have been laughing.

I doubt Pep will be around for much longer, so his plans with Thiago won't come to light in all probability. When a new manager arrives Cesc will be established and ready to step up, he already has the ability to step up. Thiago will be a cracking player for them too, Thiago and Cesc could be in the same midfield when Cesc is in his prime. His move will lengthen Xavi's career if anything. Xavi won't be playing a lot of games due to him being preserved for the bigger games, so Cesc will play to the jobber teams in La Liga. Could see Cesc dislodging Xavi in 3 years when it comes too difficult for Xavi to suddenly step it up for the big games after sitting out regularly.

He said if he "fails" at Barca then he will go off and start again somewhere else. I thought that was pretty interesting. Really can't see him going to any other club in Europe though. He said he wouldn't move to an English club, and I highly doubt he would move to Madrid.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Bananas said:


> Lots of sensible posts from Arsenal fans here recently (Y)
> 
> Good to not have to feel like a lone voice anymore.


What? I'm not sensible?

Oh yeah, that's right ... I locked the threads so only I could post. That was fun, though.

I'm high-emotion on matchdays. Especially against the bigger clubs. But other than that, I feel level-headed.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Ye Pep will be gone because hes Wengers replacement 8*D


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Yes, he was.
> 
> From what I've read they didn't want to stand in his way, since he wanted to play Champions League etc.


They rejected the offer at first though. Just that when he handed in a transfer request they realized they can't stop him from playing CL etc _again_.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Sorry I didn't mean it that way Mikey. I just got used to arguing with Stringer/cactwma and now we seem to agree on most things. Not to mention a couple of other Arsenal fans have started popping in more and more recently too, all with a much greater knowledge of our club than the usual lot here who love to can us at every opportunity.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^ would love that (pep) Wenger may not be gone for another 5 years so it is probably unlikely, unless Wenger thinks he may as well take PSG's offer and get lots of money, he would probably find Pep perfect for Arsenal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Jethro said:


> They rejected the offer at first though. Just that when he handed in a transfer request they realized they can't stop him from playing CL etc _again_.


"Everton had rejected a £10m bid for the midfielder but once the Spaniard, 29, put in his request, manager David Moyes decided not to stand in his way.

The deal had looked dead after talks between the two clubs broke down but it was revived soon after Arteta handed in his transfer request an hour before the deadline.

Everton manager David Moyes quickly decided he did not want to keep an unsettled player who was not fully committed to the club."

If he didn't want to play for them, they didn't want him. Different approach to 'Arry.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

ye i agree its unlikely. Wenger said he wanted Dragan Stojković to be his replacement i don't know much about him though just that he manages in the J league.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Moyes is old-school. Look at what he did in the Rooney and Lescott situations. Players take to him or hate him for it.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I think when Pep leaves Barca, he'll probably take some time out of the game and resurface in South America, or somewhere like Mexico or Japan. I know a lot of people in football have been given the nickname 'The Philosopher' but none deserve it more than Pep, imo. He really seems not to like the pressure of such a high profile job, but it's because of his love for Barca that he is willing to do it. I do actually worry for the man, as he seems to have a deep fear, almost a phobia infact, of losing, and it looks like it weighs on him heavily. I remember in particular being struck by how tense he was during the Clasico marathon last season, but thankfully he came out on top.


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Thanks for repping me with something to do with Heysel, Bananas. You going to rep with a Hillsborough picture next time?


----------



## Dale

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

So what do people think some of the best signings of the whole transfer window were, taking everything into account?

In no particular order i'd say Jose Enrique, Charlie Adam, Scott Parker and Ashley Young.

Parker at £5m for a battle tested holding midfielder to sit and hold while Modric, Lennon & Bale push on is a damn good signing.

Enrique will be a great attacking left back and was a steal at the price they paid for someone of his quality.

Adam seems to be divide opionion but I reckon he'll be a top signing and at a decent price too. Spraying the passes around, getting himself a couple of goals and a fair amount of assists too.

Young while somewhat of a hefty price tag I reckon will turn out to be virtually nothing in the long run. Will score a hatfull of goals and get a hatfull of assists.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



> Thanks for repping me with something to do with Heysel, Bananas. You going to rep with a Hillsborough picture next time?


I thought you might know one of the men.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Dale said:


> So what do people think some of the best signings of the whole transfer window were, taking everything into account?


Enrique will be the best signing imo. Given, N'Zogbia, Gervinho, Dann, Mata, Aguero, Jones and Adebayor will be more than effective.

Cabaye, Obertan and Ba look like they'll be good for us, hoping Marveaux and Santon can step up too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Best signing of the window is Aguero, hands down. Money is no object to City and they've gone out and got a truly world class striker. Mata and Parker are both great buys for the money they cost.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Bryan Ruiz is the signing for me, especially for the price quoted. If he plays to his potential, I'll give it one year before a Top 5 team come in for him. Great left foot, score goals and a real artist at creating goals.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I agree with that. City getting Aguero is an absolute coup, especially considering he was wanted by Real Madrid too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Muerte al fascismo said:


> Bryan Ruiz is the signing for me, especially for the price quoted. If he plays to his potential, I'll give it one year before a Top 5 team come in for him. Great left foot, score goals and a real artist at creating goals.


this is what Tor-Kristian Karlsen, former scout, said about him

'contender for maddest signing ever: bryan ruiz to fulham for £10 million+. absolutely outrageous. what are fulham thinking?!, 
ruiz: peaked a couple of seasons ago (under mcclaren), poor last term (in holland, go figure), abysmal for costa rica in the gold cup'
i wouldn't have signed him regardless, but £10 million (if true) is unreal. the twente chairman = "businessman of the year"


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

that guy sounds off. 10 million isn't a crazy price for him at all, and he rates mame biram diouf for united which is dumb.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



united_07 said:


> this is what Tor-Kristian Karlsen, former scout, said about him
> 
> 'contender for maddest signing ever: bryan ruiz to fulham for £10 million+. absolutely outrageous. what are fulham thinking?!,
> ruiz: peaked a couple of seasons ago (under mcclaren), poor last term (in holland, go figure), abysmal for costa rica in the gold cup'
> i wouldn't have signed him regardless, but £10 million (if true) is unreal. the twente chairman = "businessman of the year"


:hmm: Dodged a bullet? Ah who am I kidding, we had no intention of signing him or anyone else.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



united_07 said:


> this is what Tor-Kristian Karlsen, former scout, said about him
> 
> 'contender for maddest signing ever: bryan ruiz to fulham for £10 million+. absolutely outrageous. what are fulham thinking?!,
> ruiz: peaked a couple of seasons ago (under mcclaren), poor last term (in holland, go figure), abysmal for costa rica in the gold cup'
> i wouldn't have signed him regardless, but £10 million (if true) is unreal. the twente chairman = "businessman of the year"


Sounds like sour grapes to me, from the old regime. He's big game player and Karlsen must have missed him scoring the winner and dominating in the super cup. Twente are top of the league, Ruiz has scored twice in 4 games. 

One seasonal blip doesn't make him past it. It's more down to Mclaren's replacement being more conservative in his approach, not allowing him the same freedom as Mclaren once did.

Twente sold him because A) He wanted a new challenge and B) £10+ million is great money for a team like Twente. I'm semi-convinced he's trolling on the twitter feed.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I don't think a Suarez injury will leave us battling for 5th, if we can get our game right with Carroll in the team, we'll be fine. We have goals all around the team. If it was a long term injury, it wouldn't be ideal, but we;re straying away from being a one man team by building a squad, he just happens to be a cut above most of our team, and most of the league.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arteta took a pay cut to join Arsenal? Fucking hell. I love him, and am not half going to miss him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

everytime I watch Ruiz play for Costa Rica, he's awesome. I think he's a super player, and I really like Fulham attack with Dempsey, Ruiz, and Zamora.

Best signing is probably Kun. He's just an amazing player. If Ashley Young can sustain his form, that's another tremendous signing. Phil Jones looks like an outstanding player.

Gervinho for 10m looks like a great bargain. Wilson Palacios seems like he a could staple for a midtable club. Nice buy for Stoke.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

really wouldn't have minded Dempsey here. has great versatility, works hard, can score from midfield. would have been a solid addition, and I think we enquired about him.

on chamberlain - two assists tonight apparently and an excellent all round performance. replaced by shelvey lolol.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Dempsey is such a vastly underrated player, one of my favourite players in the world as well.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> everytime I watch Ruiz play for Costa Rica, he's awesome. I think he's a super player, and I really like Fulham attack with Dempsey, Ruiz, and Zamora.
> 
> Best signing is probably Kun. He's just an amazing player. If Ashley Young can sustain his form, that's another tremendous signing. Phil Jones looks like an outstanding player.
> 
> Gervinho for 10m looks like a great bargain. Wilson Palacios seems like he a could staple for a midtable club. Nice buy for Stoke.


You can't mention the signings of the summer without saying the name Shay Given.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

completely forgot about shay given.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*










how could anyone forget that face?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

We'll be alright.

We have a gun squad with two or three class players in every position.

Carragher will organise the phasing in of The Flan and Coates over the season and once Stevie G returns, we'll be amazing. 

Hoping we play Lucas and Adam in the middle with Gerrard just behind either Suarez and Carroll and Downing and Hendo/Johnson on the wings.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

just realised deecee is a liverpool fan. this makes everything he has previously trolled/said 100x better. :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Deecee supports pool? Wahhhhhhhh


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He's also a fellow Bournemouth supporter.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I support AFC Bournemouth (from birth, go to every game home and away) but follow Liverpool since I was younger, a little known fact being that my dad, though not a Liverpool fan, was at Hillsborough when the 96 were taken from us. 

A certain infinity has always remained with us both since then.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

http://arseblog.com/2011/09/dreadline-day-fun-questions-remain/ good write up on our transfer deals.


----------



## Vader

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I can't read blogs. Well, obviously I'm able to read. I just hate the fact that it seems to be impossible for them to write anything without either putting complete dick sucking bullshit or being overly harsh because your team is going through a slight rough patch. Applies for any club too.

My lack of blog/club specific forum reading is proved by the fact I've looked at more Arsenal blogs due to you fucking Gooners than ones relating to my own club.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Deal of the Summer?

Wes Brown £1 million. If he stays fit I reckon he'll be a total steal, he's seemed solid for us so far. Same goes for O'Shea


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

deal of the summer Seb Larsson on a free 8*D.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*










Should of knew he was going due to this picture


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

EvertonAmerica Everton Fans America 
Moyes fuck you, sell to Arteta and with that money.... Who sign ? NOTHING !! #everton

Oh dear, thought all Everton fans lived in the city? :side: 

Heard Everton have money to spend in the next window. Moyes will be given a CHUNK of the 10m he got for Arteta to spend on a midfielder and a striker. That could get him Poulsen and Peter Lovenkrands I reckon.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

EvertonAmerica can't do basic English.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

WHO SIGN? NOTHING! I like that phrase, could catch on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Vader13 said:


> I can't read blogs. Well, obviously I'm able to read. I just hate the fact that it seems to be impossible for them to write anything without either putting complete dick sucking bullshit or being overly harsh because your team is going through a slight rough patch. Applies for any club too.
> 
> My lack of blog/club specific forum reading is proved by the fact I've looked at more Arsenal blogs due to you fucking Gooners than ones relating to my own club.


this. blogs are an awful way to back up what you're saying. using an opinion piece that is written basically to agree with you looks so shit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

true. however there are some brilliant bloggers in the world. like tim vickery.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Suq Madiq said:


> true. however there are some brilliant bloggers in the world. like tim vickery.


I concur. That man needs a podcast. His blogs are brilliant and usually to point.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Not a fan of blogs either. All a blog is is one guy writing his opinion. Means nothing and for the most part they talk more shit than the sun. 'oh my neighbours kid was walking past the emirates and heard the tea lady say Lionel Messi's name so that means we're deff signing him.'


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Some blogs probably even say MIGHTY Carl Jenkinson is a quality player. 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Marseille striker Andre-Pierre Gignac has revealed he had the chance to join Sunderland after missing out on a transfer Marseille striker Andre-Pierre Gignac has revealed he had the chance to join Sunderland after missing out on a transfer deadline day move to Fulham.

The France international striker met with manager Martin Jol and had a medical at Craven Cottage, but l'OM refused to sanction the deal having failed to find a replacement.

No sooner had Gignac's potential move to Fulham been curtailed than Sunderland came knocking and he claims they were willing to part company with Asamoah Gyan in a swap deal.

However, the 25-year-old was against moving to the Stadium of Light after missing out on his Fulham switch and never spoke to anyone from the Black Cats about a transfer.

Gignac is now back with Marseille and following clear-the-air talks with manager Didier Deschamps he is determined to give his best for the club, although the failed Cottagers move has left a sour taste in his mouth.

"Last Tuesday I was asked by the club to come and talk with my agent. We were told l'OM wanted to sign a forward so they would then be listening to offers for me," he told L'Equipe.

"We were told about Olympiakos and Fulham. I decided to listen to the London side. We went there and immediately we felt their interest was concrete and serious. We were interested. We spent the evening with coach Martin Jol and his wife.

"On Wednesday we had a medical. It was a wonderful welcome. So on Wednesday it was all okay. Fulham agreed with l'OM.

"At 11:30 pm they called me to say I have to go back to Marseille because my forward replacement would not come! I was in London so called to help l'OM sign a forward, but it could not be resolved.

"Three minutes after calling me to come back to Marseille, I was called again as there was an opportunity to go to Sunderland. I could not reply yes to Sunderland and no to Fulham, because l'OM just made the decision of a swap deal with Gyan!

"At Fulham they wanted me. I didn't see anyone at Sunderland. I'm not a mercenary. I'm not angry, but I have a bitter taste in my mouth." - Sky Sports

Just thought this was interesting regarding Sunderland's views on Asamoah :hmm:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Gyan said he didn't want to leave :hmm: Strange goings on with Ellis Short and Mr.Bruce.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



BkB Hulk said:


> Some blogs probably even say MIGHTY Carl Jenkinson is a quality player. 8*D


One of the twitter ones did lol. Said they we're excited over the signing. I was like lolz wut the guy got sent back to Charlton from Eastbourne Borough for being shit he's hardly going to be good.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

THE MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON.

It's the mark of champions fielding a player like that.

A Charlton pal was literally exploding with delight at getting anything more than £100 for that fella.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



DeeCee said:


> THE MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON.
> 
> It's the mark of champions fielding a player like that.
> 
> A Charlton pal was literally exploding with delight at getting anything more than £100 for that fella.


Yeah people always talk about Jesus turning water into wine.
Micheal Slater has performed a miracle turning shit into cash.

Your move Jesus.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Future Finland right back Carl Jenkinson will prove all the doubters wrong in time.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> http://arseblog.com/2011/09/dreadline-day-fun-questions-remain/ good write up on our transfer deals.


pretty good. blogs are ok they usually look at things rationally and analyse tactics and how players fit in rather than the SSN bullshit spewed out by pundits.



JakeC_91 said:


> deal of the summer Seb Larsson on a free 8*D.












missing someone? 


charlton fans were jelly of him leaving so soon, pretty funny looking back on their opinions before he went to after he left. Top prospect before he moved, then he is a shit player. Next months he is playing in the CL. Good move.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> pretty good. blogs are ok they usually look at things rationally and analyse tactics and how players fit in rather than the SSN bullshit spewed out by pundits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missing someone?
> 
> 
> charlton fans were jelly of him leaving so soon, pretty funny looking back on their opinions before he went to after he left. Top prospect before he moved, then he is a shit player. Next months he is playing in the CL. Good move.


Ive never seen any charlton fan anywhere say anything good about him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Charlton fans were angry he left so soon, surely that's a sign that he was rated.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> pretty good. blogs are ok they usually look at things rationally and analyse tactics and how players fit in rather than the SSN bullshit spewed out by pundits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missing someone?
> 
> 
> charlton fans were jelly of him leaving so soon, pretty funny looking back on their opinions before he went to after he left. Top prospect before he moved, then he is a shit player. Next months he is playing in the CL. Good move.



No, not really...... you must be stupid to think Bendtner is the signing of the summer. Then again, you are.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> No, not really...... you must be stupid to think Bendtner is the signing of the summer. Then again, you are.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Charlton fans were angry he left so soon, surely that's a sign that he was rated.


Where the only ones ive seen are the ones who were delighted at the getting so much for someone they couldnt even get to complete a full loan spell.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I know Charlton fans who think he was their best player since Jason Euell


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Charlton fans were angry he left so soon, surely that's a sign that he was rated.


Rated by a League 1 side. Doesn't say much.

We've signed their best player anyway. (don't have a clue, but at least he won't go straight into our team like the Jenks).


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

doesn't count for much at all, but he was rated so charlton fans calling him shit after he left was funny. not good enough to be our backup right back though.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


>


8*D Oh Professor Stringer.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> pretty good. blogs are ok they usually look at things rationally and analyse tactics and how players fit in rather than the SSN bullshit spewed out by pundits.


nah most blogs have more of a biased slant than any pundit.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Mata is clearly season of the window.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I thought it was the summer window. 

MIGHTY CARL JENKINSON was signing of the window.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Season of the window?


----------



## STALKER

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

* transfer

not sure why i put season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

aguero would like a word


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

in terms of best value for money signing, well its too early to say but if i had to make a judge now for the next 5-6months or so until the next window - Barton, Enrique, Jones or Young. 

Obviously Jones and Young were far more expensive and they benefit from being in a quality team (hurts to say that :/) but Young has been putting in some quality performance and Jones looks good so far. Barton obviously on a free is probaly the best value even if he doesn't do much more than his job, Enrique b/c he looks very very good for us so far.

take money out of the equation and like Kiz would say - KUN has it hands down imo.

and he did :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

if we're gonna say the best overall transfer, surely it's fabregas.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

well if you want to go worldwide, Sahin for 10 mil, Pjanic for 11? are pretty boss transfers.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

fabregas was only 29 mil. he's a 50 mil player imo. sahin is basically a depth signing for madrid, pjanic is very good.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Fabregas is virtually a depth signing for Barca if you want to argue that way. Thought there were more addons in his deal as well?


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Best deal

In terms of Talent - Aguero - what a signing what a player.
In terms of Value - Barton - £15M worth of footballer for free. Absolute c~nt but a great midfielder.
In terms of Potential - Phil Jones - £16M for a player who will possibly go on to captain Manchester United and England.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Talent - Aguero
Value - Given
Potential - Jones


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Best deal
> 
> In terms of Talent - Aguero - what a signing what a player.
> In terms of Value - Barton - £15M worth of footballer for free. Absolute c~nt but a great midfielder.
> In terms of Potential - Phil Jones - £16M for a player who will possibly go on to captain Manchester United and England.


yeah pretty much what i was getting at. Love Aguero, absolutely hate that he went to City.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Best deal
> 
> In terms of Talent - Aguero - what a signing what a player.
> In terms of Value - Barton - £15M worth of footballer for free. Absolute c~nt but a great midfielder.
> In terms of Potential - Phil Jones - £16M for a player who will possibly go on to captain Manchester United and England.


exactly what i would have said too


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Joey Barton 15M? Is that a joke? Try 5M max.


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Talent - Jenkinson
Value - henderson
Potential - Hargreaves


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Bananas said:


> Joey Barton 15M? Is that a joke? Try 5M max.


Being English adds 10M to your transfer Value.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Kiz said:


> fabregas was only 29 mil. he's a 50 mil player imo.  sahin is basically a depth signing for madrid, pjanic is very good.


^ that.



Rush said:


> Fabregas is virtually a depth signing for Barca if you want to argue that way. Thought there were more addons in his deal as well?


35 million with addons.

Value - Cesc, by a mile.
Talent - Aguero 
Potential - Jones

Alvarez for Inter has been slated so much by the fans. Glad we didn't sign him.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> ^ that.
> 
> 
> 
> 35 million with addons.
> 
> Value - Cesc, by a mile.
> Talent - Aguero
> Potential - Jones
> 
> Alvarez for Inter has been slated so much by the fans. Glad we didn't sign him.


You sure you're not just making that up because from his pre season performances he's widely expected to be starting the 1st game against Palermo next week. So he cant be doing that badly.

http://www.dailynewssoccer.info/2011/07/inter-fans-alvarez-reply-with-similar.html

Pretty sure he also set up both Pazzini goals vs Panathinikos in the 2-2 draw aswell.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

*Inter fans on Inter performances*

"I have literally zero hope this guy can turn into a decent and useful player for Inter. Doesn't seem to have what it takes to play in today's modern game."

"Nowhere near starting material right now. Then again, neither is Pandev. Anyone who thinks we don't need to sign a wide attacker is an idiot."

"Funny how this thread went up like 3 pages after he scored against some random Serie D team, with everybody and their mother calling him the next Kaka and shit, and yet there's only like 2 or 3 posts after he plays shitty(pun intended) against a strong side.

I haven't lost hope, but if he's our only forward signing I'll personally fly down to Milano and slap Branca in the face."

"At 23 he already has some pretty bad injuries behind him and only 6 competitive goals. In Argentina.

He really is a gamble, if there ever was one."

"Man he is slow. fpalm" 

"Why did we buy this guy?"

"From what we've seen so far, he just reeks of flop."

"This guy as a winger is a joke and not the funny kind..... "

"Too weak, too slow and disgracefully bad right leg."

"This guy turned out to be our most expensive buy this summer. Is he really worth it, we could have bought so many other proven players for the same price..."

"I hope he realizes this and performs. If he doesn't, it's going to be a MEGA fail on Branca's part, particularly since many other young, talented, and better CMs/AMs were available this summer for extremely reasonable prices.

We've basically made a huge gamble on Alvarez."


*On Argentinain start last night, from Inter fans:*

"Pastore for Alvarez I think. Poor performance."

"But Alvarez played SHIT. Slow, languid, not demanding the ball, passive, missed passes, poor ball control, poor movement off the ball, not doing anything on defense e.t.c.. He looked like he doesn't belong on NT. Contrast his performance with Lucho"


Apparently he played ok in a few games against poor opposition in pre-season. Of course when he adjusts and plays more regularly he will play a bit better but we couldn't take that gamble.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

ALVAREZ the saviour of Arsenal.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> *Inter fans on Inter performances*
> 
> "I have literally zero hope this guy can turn into a decent and useful player for Inter. Doesn't seem to have what it takes to play in today's modern game."
> 
> "Nowhere near starting material right now. Then again, neither is Pandev. Anyone who thinks we don't need to sign a wide attacker is an idiot."
> 
> "Funny how this thread went up like 3 pages after he scored against some random Serie D team, with everybody and their mother calling him the next Kaka and shit, and yet there's only like 2 or 3 posts after he plays shitty(pun intended) against a strong side.
> 
> I haven't lost hope, but if he's our only forward signing I'll personally fly down to Milano and slap Branca in the face."
> 
> "At 23 he already has some pretty bad injuries behind him and only 6 competitive goals. In Argentina.
> 
> He really is a gamble, if there ever was one."
> 
> "Man he is slow. fpalm"
> 
> "Why did we buy this guy?"
> 
> "From what we've seen so far, he just reeks of flop."
> 
> "This guy as a winger is a joke and not the funny kind..... "
> 
> "Too weak, too slow and disgracefully bad right leg."
> 
> "This guy turned out to be our most expensive buy this summer. Is he really worth it, we could have bought so many other proven players for the same price..."
> 
> "I hope he realizes this and performs. If he doesn't, it's going to be a MEGA fail on Branca's part, particularly since many other young, talented, and better CMs/AMs were available this summer for extremely reasonable prices.
> 
> We've basically made a huge gamble on Alvarez."
> 
> 
> *On Argentinain start last night, from Inter fans:*
> 
> "Pastore for Alvarez I think. Poor performance."
> 
> "But Alvarez played SHIT. Slow, languid, not demanding the ball, passive, missed passes, poor ball control, poor movement off the ball, not doing anything on defense e.t.c.. He looked like he doesn't belong on NT. Contrast his performance with Lucho"
> 
> 
> Apparently he played ok in a few games against poor opposition in pre-season. Of course when he adjusts and plays more regularly he will play a bit better but we couldn't take that gamble.


To be honest all those comments all sound like they are coming from the same guy on a forum by the way they are typed. Sounds like just one guy in a conversation with others about him skipping out all the ones who rave. Like your own comments say 3 pages of people calling him the new Kaka. Wonder why you left all those comments out.

But no Arsenal can't take chances we just sign strikers with no history of being clinical infront of goal. (Chu Young 22 goals in 90+ games)

Sign a costa rican striker who has never scored in a competitive league game (Campbell)

A Rb who got sent back to a league one side from a non league side for being shit. (Jenkinson)

Ye we never take chances with signings. And to be fair to Alvarez even if he does flop and turns out to be total shit he'd still be a better player than Tomas Rosicky.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> To be honest all those comments all sound like they are coming from the same guy on a forum by the way they are typed. Sounds like just one guy in a conversation with others about him skipping out all the ones who rave. Like your own comments say 3 pages of people calling him the new Kaka. Wonder why you left all those comments out.
> 
> But no Arsenal can't take chances we just sign strikers with no history of being clinical infront of goal. (Chu Young 22 goals in 90+ games)
> 
> Sign a costa rican striker who has never scored in a competitive league game (Campbell)
> 
> A Rb who got sent back to a league one side from a non league side for being shit. (Jenkinson)
> 
> Ye we never take chances with signings. And to be fair to Alvarez even if he does flop and turns out to be total shit he'd still be a better player than Tomas Rosicky.


there were at least 10-12 people quoted.

one person said he reminded him of kaka. he scored against a shit side, people laughed.

difference between those you mentioned and Alvarez, is that he cost around 11 million.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Young scored a hat trick yesterday so he's doing better than Alvarez.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

alvarez would have been an unnecessary signing seeing they got arteta for the same price


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Apparently he played ok in a few games against poor opposition in pre-season. Of course when he adjusts and plays more regularly he will play a bit better but we couldn't take that gamble.


Yeah, you've already got Ramsey doing nothing. 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



united_07 said:


> Talent - Jenkinson
> Value - henderson
> Potential - Hargreaves


Spot on.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> To be honest all those comments all sound like they are coming from the same guy on a forum by the way they are typed. Sounds like just one guy in a conversation with others about him skipping out all the ones who rave. Like your own comments say 3 pages of people calling him the new Kaka. Wonder why you left all those comments out.
> 
> But no Arsenal can't take chances we just sign strikers with no history of being clinical infront of goal. (Chu Young 22 goals in 90+ games)
> 
> Sign a costa rican striker who has never scored in a competitive league game (Campbell)
> 
> A Rb who got sent back to a league one side from a non league side for being shit. (Jenkinson)
> 
> *Ye we never take chances with signings.* And to be fair to Alvarez even if he does flop and turns out to be total shit he'd still be a better player than Tomas Rosicky.


 Yes we do. You yourself have just listed some.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Yes we do. You yourself have just listed some.


I think that was sarcasm.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Kiz said:


> alvarez would have been an unnecessary signing seeing they got arteta for the same price


How can you compare the need for a winger with the need for someone to play centrally.



BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah, you've already got Ramsey doing nothing. 8*D


True and Rosicky, Djourou and Chamakh



Stringer said:


> there were at least 10-12 people quoted.
> 
> one person said he reminded him of kaka. he scored against a shit side, people laughed.
> 
> difference between those you mentioned and Alvarez, is that he cost around 11 million.


One person for 3 pages. Hmmm. Not convinced. Lets see how he plays against Palermo. Then we can make our own judgement as Inter Milan friendlies are not high on my watching list.



Overrated said:


> Young scored a hat trick yesterday so he's doing better than Alvarez.


He was playing Lebanon. And a 26 year old seasoned international captain striker scoring for his country against 4 llama's and a donkey is hardly anything to get excited about. Im sure chelsea are shitting it at the thought of playing a striker with goals against such international powerhouses as Kuwait, Angola, China and Jordan.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> He was playing Lebanon. And a 27 year old seasoned international striker scoring for his country against 4 llama's and a donkey is hardly anything to get excited about.


That is brilliant :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Overrated said:


> Yes we do. You yourself have just listed some.





WWE_TNA said:


> I think that was sarcasm.


:lmao



Stringer said:


> difference between those you mentioned and Alvarez, is that he cost around 11 million.


i agree, lord knows you spent enough on this lemon.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Is it me or does Chamberlain look old in that picture? Like, about 30 something? Certainly doesn't look 18.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

looks like an overpaid hack to me


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He definitely has an old looking face. I guess that's to keep Arshavin away from him.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> How can you compare the need for a winger with the need for someone to play centrally.


Alvarez isn't a winger :lmao



Rush said:


> i agree, lord knows you spent enough on this lemon.


A bargain compared to the might of CARROLL.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Alvarez isn't a winger :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> A bargain compared to the might of CARROLL.


I wonder what AOC thinks about that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> How can you compare the need for a winger with the need for someone to play centrally.
> 
> 
> 
> True and Rosicky, Djourou and Chamakh
> 
> 
> 
> One person for 3 pages. Hmmm. Not convinced. Lets see how he plays against Palermo. Then we can make our own judgement as Inter Milan friendlies are not high on my watching list.
> 
> 
> 
> He was playing Lebanon. And a 26 year old seasoned international captain striker scoring for his country against 4 llama's and a donkey is hardly anything to get excited about. Im sure chelsea are shitting it at the thought of playing a striker with goals against such international powerhouses as Kuwait, Angola, China and Jordan.


What? Do you think youre better than Lebanon or something?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

typical gunner. a classic.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



redeadening said:


> What? Do you think youre better than Lebanon or something?


I think it'd depend on whether Buddy Farah still plays for them

:side:


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Carroll was at least playing in this league, he hadn't just proved himself in League 1 :side: There's loads of reasons why he cost so much, Chamberlain was just on potential alone really. Players from League 1 don't tend to just come in and have an impact in this league, look at Delph and Beckford. Huge step up, and for that kind of money...bit of a risk.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Alvarez isn't a winger :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> A bargain compared to the might of CARROLL.


Played on both wings for Velez as well as playing in the hole. If we signed him he would have been used on the wing.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

its also a worry when he's your most expensive signing of the window and you're just lost Cesc and Nasri. Ah who am i to talk about it, Nasri was shit anyway. waste of money for City right?

3 assists on debut later...










but hey, deflect and talk about Liverpool and our team a bit more Stringer. i love hearing it.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

people didn't get the sarcasm? wow...

and I are just lost cesc and nasri?


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:side: you've*


seems like you're the one lacking the sarcasm banter detector son.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

"but hey, deflect and talk about Liverpool and our team a bit more Stringer. i love hearing it."

banter detector can't detect banter. 8*D


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

it sure can't.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Stop being so defensive, guys! DEFENSIVE!


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Stop being so defensive, guys! DEFENSIVE!


hey Kiz isn't in the convo, we're not playing 2 or more holding midfielders.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^ touche.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i dont play holding midfielders


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I came to accept a while ago that Stringer will never fully understand banter.

But at least he's got more of a level head than Nige when it comes to picture repping.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^ i remember evo getting mad over the focal point thing. thought that was banter.


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Even though I didn't get mad? Though I suppose that wasn't indicated by the fact that I put "THE FOCAL POINT" in my usertitle. (turn on your sarcasm detector for that one)


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

the mirror are trying to claim that sneijder could still be joining united in january, dont think so some how as united would never go after someone who would be cup tied in the champions league, assuming united are still in it at that point.



> Wesley Sneijder has told friends that his failed move to Manchester United could still happen in the New Year.
> 
> Sunday Mirror Sport understands that United pulled out of a deal for the Dutch international midfielder when the scale of his demands became too rich.
> 
> The Premier League champions had agreed a £30million fee with Inter Milan, only for Sneijder to up the ante by .asking United to lay on a .private jet and buy his house in Italy. That prompted United boss Sir Alex Ferguson to call time on his summer-long chase for the 27-year-old.
> 
> But Sneidjer has told people close to him that a move to Old Trafford could be resurrected in January. A source said: “Wesley wanted to go to United and was in negotiations until quite late. They couldn’t agree terms but he is still saying he will end up at United.”
> 
> Inter were so desperate to get Sneijder off the payroll that they also offered him to United’s rivals City. But it was made clear to both clubs that it would take a pay deal worth close to £250,000-a-week. City boss Roberto Mancini told his Etihad Stadium bosses that he was not interested in linking up again with Sneijder.
> 
> And when Inter enquired for a third and final time last month with an offer to use Sneijder as a makeweight in a deal for Carlos Tevez, they were once again rebuffed.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



> Played on both wings for Velez as well as playing in the hole. If we signed him he would have been used on the wing.


I recall Tim Vickery mentioning that he's a versatile midfielder/attacking player, that's been played all over the shop, and certainly as a wide player mostly, but he might lack the pace to be a really effective wide player in the Premier League. So I'd say you're right in this instance and Stringer wrong.

Stringer also mentioned earlier that Inter fans are saying he's too one footed. Italian youth development is very big on players improving their weaker foot, and using it regularly, and very often players coming from abroad, notably Brazilians, are mocked in Italy for being too one-footed. So Italians have very high standards when it comes to being two-footed, so in fact Alvarez might be fine on his right, he just prefers to use his left. Even Fabregas would probably get stick in Italy, as he often tends to use the outside of his right foot in preference to the inside of his left, despite his left foot being more than capable.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Sneijder can fuck off. He's a brilliant player but he had his chance to join us and we shouldn't go crawling back. *



* Opinion may change if the midfield is a complete shambles in January.


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

This Sneijder stuff will literally never end. Tabloids are trolling.


----------



## EGame

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

can't be real life. 

http://translate.google.com/transla...os-vende-neymar-para-o-barcelona,768135,0.htm


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



EGame said:


> can't be real life.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...os-vende-neymar-para-o-barcelona,768135,0.htm


It's not on the official site, so I'd say it typical press/blog BS.

http://www.santosfc.com.br/


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

http://www.goal.com/en-india/news/2...os-president-denies-barcelona-deal-for-neymar

I paid 31 million for Neymar on FM, so that's his value. Gotze for 18 million can pop along too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i paid 28mil for Neymar and Gotze for 14. I clearly understand the transfer game better Seb. you make an offer yadda yadda bing bang boom.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

please, i got srna on a free.

WHEELIN N DEALIN


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Kiz said:


> please, i got srna on a free.
> 
> WHEELIN N DEALIN


I got RVP on a free! 











...too bad he's injured 90% of the time.


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i paid £25m for Neymar and sold him for £75m to Barca on FM. Also i bought Lucas for £20m and sold him for £55m to city. 8*D

Also i bought a defender for 60k from some south african team, and now he is valued at £25m, and keeps being linked with a £56m transfer to Arsenal. Im clearly the arsene wenger of the game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i sold adam to real madrid for 40 mil in my blackpool game. my proudest moment.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



united_07 said:


> i paid £25m for Neymar and sold him for £75m to Barca on FM. Also i bought Lucas for £20m and sold him for £55m to city. 8*D
> 
> Also i bought a defender for 60k from some south african team, and now he is valued at £25m, and keeps being linked with a £56m transfer to Arsenal. Im clearly the arsene wenger of the game.


Lucas from Sao Paolo? i always try and buy him at the very start of the game when he has a 6.75mil (i think) buyout clause.

i like picking up players on frees and seeing how much i can get for them. Signed Sturridge on a free and sold him next window for a bit over 7 million, signed Benzema on a free and sold him for just under 16mil next window.


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Rush said:


> Lucas from Sao Paolo? i always try and buy him at the very start of the game when he has a 6.75mil (i think) buyout clause.
> 
> i like picking up players on frees and seeing how much i can get for them. Signed Sturridge on a free and sold him next window for a bit over 7 million, signed Benzema on a free and sold him for just under 16mil next window.


i start as a non-league team then take them to the premier league so it was 4-5 seasons in


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Berbarito said:


> This Sneijder stuff will literally never end. Tabloids are trolling.


^ that



Rush said:


> i paid 28mil for Neymar and Gotze for 14. I clearly understand the transfer game better Seb. you make an offer yadda yadda bing bang boom.


gunner's explanation is still better. clear insight into transfer negotiations.












MIKE ASHLEY :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Rush said:


> i paid 28mil for Neymar and Gotze for 14. I clearly understand the transfer game better Seb. you make an offer yadda yadda bing bang boom.


I got Neymar for 26.5 and Gotze for 13.5. Come at me.



Spoiler: Smugness















(had to throw in some sell on profit clauses though)

Are those Ashley pics legit?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

yeah, legit.


Wilshere may be out for another 3 months. I knew this was going to turn into a fucking Vermaelen thing again. Fuck. Ramsey better step up.

Can't catch a break.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

step up chamberlain

nah coquelin


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

COQ was quite good against United. Arsenal were much worse after he was taken off.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

exactly my point

i rate him :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Wenger to go Mancini and play Song-Coquelin-Frimpong in a revolutionary defensive line up. :side:



Suspicous "source". :side: 

“The deal was very close to happening but it couldn’t be done in time,” said a source from Emirates.

“Negotiating had all but been done but Lille didn’t have a suitable player to come in for Hazard so it fell short.

“But Arsene will make it come January.”


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

wenger should go mancini and try winning


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hazard won't go to Arsenal in January if you're struggling, and you still look like you'll be weak in midfield if Wilshere doesn't come back soon. Song is a solid DM, but beyond that, I don't think much of your midfielders. At least not their current output.

That's if we're believing this guy anyway. Can't say I see Hazard making the jump to Arsenal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

coquelin is going to beast it soon :side:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

If we're in or around the top 4 then that's what is expected of us, so it's plausible. It all depends on Lille, and what fee they want, if they can get a player to replace him or even if they want to sell him come January if they are struggling. He will develop a lot here so even if he was using us as a springboard he will still develop under Wenger, just look at all the players that have come here to see how much they have improved here. There are more reasons for him to come here than to stay at Lille. Wenger is an icon over there, and Gervinho could do some tapping up :side: FREE HIM STAN.

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/transfers/wenger-keen-on-hazard-but-rules-out-move-this-season-2178995.html

From January last year. Described joining Arsenal as a "dream", although this quote may have been when he from when he was 18.

And yeah, Coquelin is going to be better than Messi in a few weeks.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Wilshere may be out for another 3 months. I knew this was going to turn into a fucking Vermaelen thing again. Fuck. Ramsey better step up.
> 
> Can't catch a break.


A week or two before the season started, I placed a bet that United would win the league, Van Persie would be top goal-scorer and Wilshere would win either POTY/YPOTY. Some hope of that now fpalm.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*






Not sure if posted before with the rate at which this thread moves, but it amused me.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

fruuitt pastilles :lmao


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Rush said:


> i paid 28mil for Neymar and Gotze for 14. I clearly understand the transfer game better Seb. you make an offer yadda yadda bing bang boom.


i'm playing:

http://www.fm-base.co.uk/forum/editing/74061-lfcmarshalls-summer-2011-update-release-dates.html

so both players are significantly more valuable, though turns out i only paid 13.5 for gotze anyway :flip


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

now he's throwing a ball..... against... the wall :lmao :lmao :lmao

awesome.


JackWilshere Jack Wilshere
I can confirm I will be out for around 2-3 months! I am working hard in the gym to stay fit and I am gutted but I will be back stronger!

damn. 2 months plz, maybe get some tips from RVP on his weird treatments.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Tips from RVP to stay fit? That'll work well. :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Owen Hargreaves he trains real hard :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

time for some cow placenta and listening to the screaming of innocent children. that should cure any injury right up /rvp


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Placenta fluid massage or some shit. Hasn't had a serious injury since... yet... :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:side: Should take some tips on how to stay fit with Hargreaves. Throwing a ball against a wall = City deal 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Horse placenta, it's great stuff.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*










motherfucker's got horse blood placenta

:lmao at that Hargreaves video.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal will just inject wilshere with some weird yellow stuff as merson would say.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Fat cunt.

(Didn't quote the pictures, seeing them once was enough).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Fuck me them mike ashley pictures what a giant fucking tool everything about him is cringeworthy, i'm sure i'd hate him a million times more if i was a toon fan.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7150733,00.html

Fuck off. Thought you said he wasn't worth 40 million? Cunts. You have to be fucking blind to see he wasn't worth 60 million euros at least when he was here, a few goals doesn't change fuck all to his valuation. They do this shit all the time.


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

if wilshere would have played in the u-21 tournament he wouldnt have played in the emirates cup, the match where he got injured, irony


----------



## Berbarito

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

LOL at Barcelona still trolling Arsenal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao Barca


----------



## STALKER

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Barcelona trolling Arsenal :lmao


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7150733,00.html
> 
> Fuck off. Thought you said he wasn't worth 40 million? Cunts. You have to be fucking blind to see he wasn't worth 60 million euros at least when he was here, a few goals doesn't change fuck all to his valuation. They do this shit all the time.


:lmao

Had to see that he was good in training to know he actually was worth Arsenal's valuation (which ultimately didn't matter anyway).

trollface.jpg


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Fat cunt.
> 
> (Didn't quote the pictures, seeing them once was enough).












:lmao


----------



## Heel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao :lmao

Where are those MIKE THE GREAT ASHLEY photos from?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The Daily Mirror Website :side: on a story about him doing a full monty or something :lmao.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

he was in a chinese and was clearly pissed. ran up a £2,000 bill for everyone's drinks and paid it in cash, just cause he's a boss like that.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Stringer, Big Mike obviously isn't pissed........ he needs a big (unhappy) reason to drink ala the infamous downing of a pint at Arsenal.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> he was in a chinese and was clearly pissed. ran up a £2,000 bill for everyone's drinks and paid it in cash, just cause he's a boss like that.


So he is able to spend money then? That's interesting.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:hmm: Ashley spending money....doesn't sound like him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

People are forgetting the vast ammounts of cocaine he no doubt acquired.


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11670_7150733,00.html
> 
> Fuck off. Thought you said he wasn't worth 40 million? Cunts. You have to be fucking blind to see he wasn't worth 60 million euros at least when he was here, a few goals doesn't change fuck all to his valuation. They do this shit all the time.


:lmao

Barca paid the right price for him. But for them to come out now and troll Arsenal like this is just hilarious.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i hope we troll them back with toral and bellerin in the future. 

Arshavin says we were trying until the last minute to try to get M'Vila, but couldn't get him. not sure where he got his info from.

so, bids turned down for M'Vila, Gotze, Hazard, Martin, Cahill and a loan deal turned down for Gourcuff. Enquiries made about Fellaini, Alex, Malouda and about 10,000 other players. Not bad. Not worth going in for Cahill, Coyle said no bids were near his valuation, Spurs bid 12 mil so they want 17 million or higher. Silly, silly Bolton.

Should be in for M'Vila, Martin and perhaps Hazard in January. Duncan Castles said both M'Vila and Martin wanted to come. Damn. French journos were calling for Martin to be in the team for France and Nasri OUT as he was shit the other day. :lmao

Get it done early, Arsene.

*waits til deadline day in January, bids for all 3 turned down.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

by troll them back you mean sell them back when they turn 21 right


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

milk bellerin for all he is worth. i know he will go back. toral is half english, his mother is english so i doubt he has a massive calling back "home", so we could get a bidding war if he wants to leave.

both will be in and around the first team in 2-3 years.

half of our sale revenue comes from barca, that's trolling enough, since half don't even have successful careers there.

cesc says he turned down big offers from the age of 18 from big clubs. madrid one of the likely clubs but he says he won't name names. says he owes everything to wenger, again. startling what he achieved. debut at 16, CL final at 18, club captain at 21.

@razor, yeah it's funny because they aren't even a bigger club than their main rivals.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Well, that's pretty pathetic of Barcelona. The only reason they would want to say that is to prove their "superiority" to other clubs because let's face it, in Barca's mind they are "first class," and ALL the clubs in the world are downgrades.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Razor King said:


> Well, that's pretty pathetic of Barcelona. The only reason they would want to say that is to prove their "superiority" to other clubs because let's face it, in Barca's mind they are "first class," and *ALL the clubs in the world are downgrades.*


Well, that is true at the moment. They are the best club in the world.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

best TEAM, not the best club. far from it imo, the club has fallen in many people's eyes over the last few years with their tactics. no denying they are a mammoth club but they shouldn't treat other clubs and players like they do. they really aren't superior to anyone as a club.

also:




























suits him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

depends what your definition of club is. as a marketing tool and success based entity, barcelona are the biggest club in the world. morally? probably not. but how many big clubs have morals?


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> so, bids turned down for M'Vila, Gotze, Hazard, Martin, Cahill and a loan deal turned down for Gourcuff. Enquiries made about Fellaini, Alex, Malouda and about 10,000 other players. Not bad. Not worth going in for Cahill, Coyle said no bids were near his valuation, Spurs bid 12 mil so they want 17 million or higher. Silly, silly Bolton.


How is that not bad? It just shows that you offered too little, moved too late or the players had no interest in joining you.

Also, all those enquiries shows that you were deseperate, therefore you handled business poorly.

And finally, it shows that the players you got in are nothing but second, third, fourth, etc choices.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> milk bellerin for all he is worth. i know he will go back. toral is half english, his mother is english so i doubt he has a massive calling back "home", so we could get a bidding war if he wants to leave.
> 
> both will be in and around the first team in 2-3 years.
> 
> half of our sale revenue comes from barca, that's trolling enough, since half don't even have successful careers there.
> 
> cesc says he turned down big offers from the age of 18 from big clubs. madrid one of the likely clubs but he says he won't name names. says he owes everything to wenger, again. startling what he achieved. debut at 16, CL final at 18, club captain at 21.
> 
> @razor, yeah it's funny because they aren't even a bigger club than their main rivals.


And the worst captain we've ever had. Paper captain only given the band to keep him for an extra year. Amazing seeing the difference in his body language now he is happy again. 



Silent Alarm said:


> Well, that is true at the moment. They are the best club in the world.


Indeed.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

it showed that we are interested in top players and want to buy top players. which is not bad, surely? The window was far from ideal but I would prefer to be in the knowledge that we want top players rather than not moving for no-one. Our main problem was moving too late. Cesc moved in the middle of the window, and negotiations were coming to a close the week before so we should have been negotiating with other clubs to bring players in. Nasri should have been sold if he didn't want to sign a new contract when the first offer came in for him for 20 million.

Every team makes enquiries, probably a lot as to the availability of players. If I could have got Alex on the cheap, then sure. Nothing wrong with that. +i wouldn't say enquiring about Fellaini is "desperate" as he is probably one of the best players in the Premier League.

How many teams end up with their first choices? Was Carroll Liverpool's first choice? Was Meireles Chelsea's first choice? It is very difficult to end up with your first choice players, especially when you move too late.

I'd say 4 of those players would want the move. M'Vila and Martin both wanted moves. Cahill wants CL football. Hazard has previously said a move to Arsenal or Madrid would be a dream. Gotze is the exception, I read the other day that he still lives with his mum and dad etc. and is nowhere near ready for a move to a big club abroad.


and Gunner, Cesc was given the captaincy when he was 21, when he didn't even want a move so that wasn't the reason, mainly due to Gallas' incompetence. He never should have been given the captaincy though, I agree for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> it showed that we are interested in top players and want to buy top players. which is not bad, surely? The window was far from ideal but I would prefer to be in the knowledge that we want top players rather than not moving for no-one. Our main problem was moving too late. Cesc moved in the middle of the window, and negotiations were coming to a close the week before so we should have been negotiating with other clubs to bring players in. Nasri should have been sold if he didn't want to sign a new contract when the first offer came in for him for 20 million.
> 
> Every team makes enquiries, probably a lot as to the availability of players. If I could have got Alex on the cheap, then sure. Nothing wrong with that. +i wouldn't say enquiring about Fellaini is "desperate" as he is probably one of the best players in the Premier League.
> 
> How many teams end up with their first choices? Was Carroll Liverpool's first choice? Was Meireles Chelsea's first choice? It is very difficult to end up with your first choice players, especially when you move too late.
> 
> I'd say 4 of those players would want the move. M'Vila and Martin both wanted moves. Cahill wants CL football. Hazard has previously said a move to Arsenal or Madrid would be a dream. Gotze is the exception, I read the other day that he still lives with his mum and dad etc. and is nowhere near ready for a move to a big club abroad.
> 
> 
> and Gunner, Cesc was given the captaincy when he was 21, when he didn't even want a move so that wasn't the reason, mainly due to Gallas' incompetence. He never should have been given the captaincy though, I agree for a multitude of reasons.


Dunno about your 1st point to me our last week of deadline day reeked of the old Spurs we nearly signed Rivaldo etc.. saga. 

Also if any of M'vila, Martin, Cahill and Hazard wanted to play for us they would have handed transfer requests in like Arteta did to make sure they got the move. I honestly do not think we were serious about signing any of them shown by how easily we gave up in the pursuit and by the fact we offered 6M for Cahill.

Also the moving too late is the biggest issue. Totally disgraceful squad management in waiting so long to get serious in trying to strengthen. Everyone know from may that Fabregas would go so a replacement should have been signed early. From June it was obvious Nasri would go. We've known for 5 years we've needed a good CB. We've known since January last year Carl Jenkinson was shit yet signed him anyway. All show how badly run our club is at the minute.

Gotze not being ready to move to a big club wouldn't have affected our chances of signing him. 

ba dum tish.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

the thing is with them, they are all young, and all developing, they would still be improving there at a young age so it didn't make much difference for them at a young age. Hazard, 20 already has CL this season. M'Vila 21 and still developing. Martin, 23 and still developing and his first season as a massive player, Cahill is more of a strange one and perhaps he feels he owes it to Bolton to stay and honor his contract. Arteta saw Arsenal as his last chance of Champions League football as he is nearly 30 now, it was his last opportunity. 

as for gotze, i don't know, it was his first big season at Dortmund as a break out star so maybe he is a little too young to go just yet, all 19 year olds are different and perhaps he wouldn't feel matured enough as a person to move, i don't know. if they were offered 45 million then they may change their minds and do everything they can to help gotze settle in a different country.

we offered around 10 for cahill btw with add ons. i think its only bolton who don't factor in add ons when they say how much is being offered. add ons are usually dead certs to happen so it's just a easier way to pay over a period of time rather than pay in one chunk.

i wouldn't say jenkinson is shit just yet, he is obviously a prospect as United were sniffing around him aswell. his performances have been ok. awful against United but the whole defence was completely incompetent and didn't really help


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> the thing is with them, they are all young, and all developing, they would still be improving there at a young age. Arteta saw Arsenal as his last chance of Champions League football as he is nearly 30 now, it was his last opportunity.
> 
> as for gotze, i don't know, it was his first big season at Dortmund as a break out star so maybe he is a little too young to go just yet, all 19 year olds are different and perhaps he wouldn't feel matured enough as a person to move, i don't know. if they were offered 45 million then they may change their minds and do everything they can to help gotze settle in a different country.
> 
> we offered around 10 for cahill btw with add ons. i think its only bolton who don't factor in add ons when they say how much is being offered. add ons are usually dead certs to happen so it's just a easier way to pay over a period of time rather than pay in one chunk.


It also put alot of fear into me that we wanted to sign ANOTHER 19 year old to build our side around. And i was just saying that Arsenal aren't really a big club which is why him not feeling ready for a big club wouldn't affect our chances but you missed the sarcasm.

But Add ons are useless to Bolton in signing a replacement now. They looked at Gary and see him as a massive part of their chances of finishing in the top half. They will now of course lose him for alot less in either January or end of the season but on transfer deadline day i totally understand why Bolton wanted any deal to start above £10m. From a Bolton Wanderers friend of mine apparently they wanted the £10M upfront so they could just go to Chelsea and sign Alex but thats just what a friend said so wouldnt take it too seriously.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Barcelona are also full of cunts like Busquets, Alves, Pedro, Valdes etc so fuck them 8*D

:lmao @ Bolton wanting 17m for an average player like Cahill. Deary me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^ Didn't you call Phil Jones average as well, Mrs. Carrick? 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

not until they sign with united, then they become superstars overnight


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

i thought phil jones wasn't going to be all that. how naive of me.

Arsenal aren't a big club gunner? i'd like to see what you think of city and chelsea if you don't think we are a big club. also, cahill going in january won't change his price tag imo. they will probably still be stubborn. Gotze is good enough to build a side around, but we failed in that with Cesc. Building a side around one person is stupid, and I hope Wenger doesn't do it with Wilshere. When Cesc was marked out of the game the side just stopped as he was the player everything went through. If you made Gotze and other good players the spine of the team then yes, that's a formula for success.

oh, and Joel, that battle royale sig & av is the fucking balls.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> i thought phil jones wasn't going to be all that. how naive of me.
> 
> Arsenal aren't a big club gunner? i'd like to see what you think of city and chelsea if you don't think we are a big club. also, cahill going in january won't change his price tag imo. they will probably still be stubborn. Gotze is good enough to build a side around, but we failed in that with Cesc. Building a side around one person is stupid, and I hope Wenger doesn't do it with Wilshere. When Cesc was marked out of the game the side just stopped as he was the player everything went through. If you made Gotze and other good players the spine of the team then yes, that's a formula for success.
> 
> oh, and Joel, that battle royale sig & av is the fucking balls.


City and Chelsea are rich clubs.

I don't think we do enough in the here and now to be considered a big club anymore. Big clubs challenge for things and are seen as a threat by other clubs. We can't attract A list players. As proven we can't even sign our 1st choices anymore and we lose games 8-2 name another 'big' club to concede 8 goals. So id say we are just a large club at the moment.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal are a big club. It's just that our squad doesn't reflect the stature of Arsenal FC, atm.




Silent Alarm said:


> Well, that is true at the moment. They are the best club in the world.


Yes, they are the best, but that doesn't mean rest of the clubs are useless. The way they go on about themselves...




Gunner14 said:


> And the worst captain we've ever had. Paper captain only given the band to keep him for an extra year. Amazing seeing the difference in his body language now he is happy again.


Yeah, I've noticed that too. Cesc looks a different person with a Barca shirt. Promotion might do that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

It was obvious to anyone watching Blackburn last year that Jones was a quality player, i started noticing him probably at around the start of the year, i remember speaking to Nige about him. He was top of my wish list for united when the transfer window opened


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



united_07 said:


> It was obvious to anyone watching Blackburn last year that Jones was a quality player, i started noticing him probably at around the start of the year, i remember speaking to Nige about him. He was top of my wish list for united when the transfer window opened


Said it about him before and will be said many times over again.

Anyone who can make Chris Samba look like a competant footballer deserve alot of praise.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal are still gunna finish midtable.

Oh and United are the biggest sporting franchise on the planet, no questions asked.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Arsenal are still gunna finish midtable.
> 
> Oh and United are the biggest sporting franchise on the planet, no questions asked.


Compared to Madrid or Barca?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Compared to Madrid or Barca?


United are worth well over 1 billion. They are truly the biggest football club on the planet.
They have something like 300 million fans worldwide.

Madrid and barca don't come close.

In terms of valuable sports franchises it goes:
1.Manchester United
2. Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



JakeC_91 said:


> Compared to Madrid or Barca?


Barca having only really joined United and Madrid in the last few seasons. Fanbase and all that jazz United and Madrid are ahead. I'm no expert in that side of things so i could look like a dick and be wayyy off


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> i thought phil jones wasn't going to be all that. how naive of me.
> 
> Arsenal aren't a big club gunner? i'd like to see what you think of city and chelsea if you don't think we are a big club. also, cahill going in january won't change his price tag imo. they will probably still be stubborn. Gotze is good enough to build a side around, but we failed in that with Cesc. Building a side around one person is stupid, and I hope Wenger doesn't do it with Wilshere. When Cesc was marked out of the game the side just stopped as he was the player everything went through. If you made Gotze and other good players the spine of the team then yes, that's a formula for success.
> 
> oh, and Joel, that battle royale sig & av is the fucking balls.


Not worldwide, no.

They're a club that's had a fair amount of success and one of the greatest ever seasons, but if you go abroad, it's not Arsenal people talk about.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

barca and madrid both make more from revenue than united. however, this is inflated no doubt by the huge tv deals that they get compared to united.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deloitte_Football_Money_League

you can get the full pdf here: http://www.deloitte.com/view/en_GB/.../5596840c99e9d210VgnVCM2000001b56f00aRCRD.htm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Yeah both Real and Barca have ridiculous tv deals.


United recently broke their own record for revenue at 331m up 45m from last year.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal are a big club, not an elite club IMO.

The clubs I would say are "elite" are the clubs like Real Madrid, Barcelona, Ajax, Manchester United, Liverpool, Bayern Munich, Juventus, AC Milan and Inter Milan. People are extremely ignorant if they think our only big success was 2003/04. Arsenal have had a reasonably big impact on football since they were founded.

We're not close to the aforementioned clubs level yet but I would say we are a big club. I'm sure people would know the name Arsenal abroad, sure it doesn't evoke the mystique of names like Liverpool and Manchester United but we are comfortably England's 3rd biggest club. We do have a pretty big following worldwide, our co-efficent ranking is still high, we're 5th which shows we still are a force in Europe.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal are a big club i don't understand why people say otherwise especially it's their own fans.

Can't disagree stringer on the elite club list. Although Ajaxand Juve have fell in recent years they still have that thing about them.

And well liveprool have to be listed because as painful as it was they were the most successful english club


----------



## Razor King

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Talking about franchises, doesn't Arsenal rank below ManU and above Madrid?

Globally, it's ManU, Real, Barca, and Arsenal, currently. There was a time when Juve and Milan were there but not anymore. Chelsea is right up there too.




DeeCee said:


> Not worldwide, no.
> 
> They're a club that's had a fair amount of success and one of the greatest ever seasons, but if you go abroad, it's not Arsenal people talk about.


What are you talking about? Arsenal have the one of the largest international fan bases worldwide.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

when it comes to value, arsenal are 3rd according to forbes. behind united and real and above munich, barca and milan.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbes'_list_of_the_most_valuable_football_clubs


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

yep, 6th most valuable sports team in the world, mind boggling. that alone transcends that we are a big club. i'm with razor, not sure what deecee is talking about.

i don't think Ajax or Juventus' stature as elite clubs can be taken from them with what they have done in the past, although neither of them are superpowers in Europe. the current superpowers would be United, Chelsea, Inter Milan, Barcelona and Real Madrid. Arsenal and the usual suspects just below, but we do regularly get to quarters.

An argument could be made for Chelsea to be a big club RIGHT NOW but they are a small club in comparison to the big clubs in Europe. City too, big now but nowhere near "big" club status when you are talking all time.

A lot of things factor in. Club's history and success, international following, having big players play for you in the past, iconic managers etc. I also think the smaller details matter a lot aswell. United had to rebuild after the tragic munich air disaster which is startling, considering their success after it, who knows what that team could have achieved had that never happened. They could have been comfortably the most successful club in history. Also, the way we won the title in 89 was fantastic, having to score 2 goals clear of Liverpool to win it, at Anfield. Those moments truly make the club special. Even if we didn't win the CL in 2005/06, everyone sat up and took notice. We were the first English team to win at the Bernabeu, along with all our other records broken during that stunning year.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Real Madrid are the biggest club in the world (by a distance), even ex-Barcelona players have admitted that. Man Utd and Barca are next, probably in that order.

Also, Arsenal are clearly a big club, no question at all about that  But then again I wouldn't expect much logic out of someone who thinks England play "great attacking football".


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Forbes did rank United, Dallas Cowboys and NY Yankees as the 3 most valuable sports teams in the world.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> Arsenal are a big club, not an elite club IMO.
> 
> The clubs I would say are "elite" are the clubs like Real Madrid, Barcelona, Ajax, Manchester United, Liverpool, Bayern Munich, Juventus, AC Milan and Inter Milan. People are extremely ignorant if they think our only big success was 2003/04. Arsenal have had a reasonably big impact on football since they were founded.
> 
> We're not close to the aforementioned clubs level yet but I would say we are a big club. I'm sure people would know the name Arsenal abroad, sure it doesn't evoke the mystique of names like Liverpool and Manchester United but we are comfortably England's 3rd biggest club. We do have a pretty big following worldwide, our co-efficent ranking is still high, we're 5th which shows we still are a force in Europe.





WWE_TNA said:


> Arsenal are a big club i don't understand why people say otherwise especially it's their own fans.
> 
> Can't disagree stringer on the elite club list. Although Ajaxand Juve have fell in recent years they still have that thing about them.
> 
> And well liveprool have to be listed because as painful as it was they were the most successful english club





Stringer said:


> yep, 6th most valuable sports team in the world, mind boggling. that alone transcends that we are a big club. i'm with razor, not sure what deecee is talking about.
> 
> i don't think Ajax or Juventus' stature as elite clubs can be taken from them with what they have done in the past, although neither of them are superpowers in Europe. the current superpowers would be United, Chelsea, Inter Milan, Barcelona and Real Madrid. Arsenal and the usual suspects just below, but we do regularly get to quarters.
> 
> An argument could be made for Chelsea to be a big club RIGHT NOW but they are a small club in comparison to the big clubs in Europe. City too, big now but nowhere near "big" club status when you are talking all time.
> 
> A lot of things factor in. Club's history and success, international following, having big players play for you in the past, iconic managers etc. I also think the smaller details matter a lot aswell. United had to rebuild after the tragic munich air disaster which is startling, considering their success after it, who knows what that team could have achieved had that never happened. They could have been comfortably the most successful club in history. Also, the way we won the title in 89 was fantastic, having to score 2 goals clear of Liverpool to win it, at Anfield. Those moments truly make the club special. Even if we didn't win the CL in 2005/06, everyone sat up and took notice. We were the first English team to win at the Bernabeu, along with all our other records broken during that stunning year.





Seb said:


> Real Madrid are the biggest club in the world (by a distance), even ex-Barcelona players have admitted that. Man Utd and Barca are next, probably in that order.
> 
> Also, Arsenal are clearly a big club, no question at all about that  But then again I wouldn't expect much logic out of someone who thinks England play "great attacking football".


Still disagree for me a big club has to be competitive now and were far from it. Not quite into sleeping giant stakes.

History
Fan Base
Money
Stadium
Trophies

all attribute to what makes a big club but you also need to consider the what the club is doing now. 

Who can you attract
What can your club do this season
Will you challenge for anything

For me all those decide if your a big club. If the gloryseekers wouldn't touch your club with a bargepole then you're clearly not a big club.

Then for 'Elite' level you need the european history like an Ac Milan, Real Madrid, Ajax etc....

(Also Stringer force in europe??? i think thats a bit generous given that we have only ever been past the quarter finals once in 15 years. We're not a club anyone will be fearing this season)


-==================================================================================================
Also in other news get in V.Persie beating Cesc on Red or Black wooo


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



WWE_TNA said:


> Forbes did rank United, Dallas Cowboys and NY Yankees as the 3 most valuable sports teams in the world.


Anyone who would buy them would have to take on an almighty amount of debt. Also, value is a perception based on various things, whereas revenue is fact. That's why I'd take more notice to Deloitte than Forbes.

Real Madrid make more money than any other club, have a better history than any other club, and can attract better players than any other club. That's why they're the biggest club in the world. They also have a global fan base rivalled only by Man Utd and one of the best stadiums in the world to boot. They're also one of the worst run clubs in the world.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

What the fudge?

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/05092011/63/malbranque-dismisses-quit-stories.html



> Steed Malbranque's representatives have dismissed reports the former Fulham, Tottenham and Sunderland midfielder has retired from football to care for an ill family member.
> Reports emerging from France over the weekend, and repeated in a number of British publications, claimed that the 31-year-old, who joined French outfit St Etienne this summer, had decided to quit as his young son was suffering from cancer.
> But in a statement released to Press Association Sport by solicitors working on the instruction of Malbranque's agent, Sebastien Boisseau, it is made clear that the Frenchman does not have a son and that no member of his immediate family is in ill health. "Steed has read with concern the recent stories currently circulating about him and his family," read the statement which as issued by London-based solicitors Thomas Cooper.
> "He would like to reassure all of his friends in England and throughout world football that these stories are wholly without foundation.
> "Steed does not have a son and his immediate family are all in good health. Steed does not know the origin of these stories but would like to stress that they are without merit.
> "He trusts that they will now cease immediately."
> Malbranque's switch to St Etienne last month ended a 10-year stay in English football, during which time he made a total of 336 Premier League appearances.
> After impressing at Lyon following his debut for the club in 1998, Malbranque secured a move to Fulham in 2001 and went on to make over 200 appearances for the west London club.
> Malbranque transferred to Tottenham in the summer of 2006, going on to make over 60 appearances, before joining Sunderland in 2008.


Someone's been telling porkies :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:hmm:

Well that's odd. Why has he retired then? Or has he not? Ahhh confusion.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Well that's odd. Why has he retired then? Or has he not? Ahhh confusion.


:hmm: Well perhaps we'll have to wait until this weekend of Ligue 1 fixtures.

While we're on the topic of footballer's whose family are suffering from illness'



> Manchester City have launched an investigation into claims chief executive Garry Cook sent an email to Nedum Onuoha's cancer-suffering mother which ridiculed her illness.
> 
> It is understood Cook denies sending the email, which was supposed to be going to City's director of football Brian Marwood anyway, and thinks his email account was hacked into.
> "Following allegations made to the football club by Dr Anthonia Onuoha, subsequently reported in today's media, the club can confirm that a board-led review has been launched into the matter," said a City statement released on Monday evening.
> The claims relate to correspondence involving Onuoha's mother, who looks after all the player's contractual arrangements and Marwood over a dispute in October last year.
> She was stunned to receive an e-mail, purporting to be from Cook, which mocked her use of the phrase "ravaged with it" to describe her condition.
> "When I opened up my e-mails and saw the message, it was the worst day of my life, even worse than being diagnosed with cancer," Dr Onuoha told The Sun.
> "I couldn't understand how anyone could behave like that. I'm critically ill.
> "I cried and cried for hours."


http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/05092011/58/premier-league-city-board-investigate-cancer-email.html

Some sick cunts about....:no:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

from what i read steed retired due to his father getting in the way so much. he apparently negotiated steed's deal, and steed was appalled at the conditions of the contract and retired so he didnt need to take part.

well that's the story anyways.

terrible news about that email. really hoping cook's email account was hacked into, surely someone in such a position (or with an ounce of humanity) could do that. however, it mentions the sun...


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Kiz said:


> from what i read steed retired due to his father getting in the way so much. he apparently negotiated steed's deal, and steed was appalled at the conditions of the contract and retired so he didnt need to take part.
> 
> well that's the story anyways.
> 
> terrible news about that email. really hoping cook's email account was hacked into, surely someone in such a position (or with an ounce of humanity) could do that


Gary Cook......Human? Surely not :side: 










Look at that fucking evil smile.

In all seriousness, i hope it turns out it was hacked.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Cook does have that slimy cunt look about him. whoever it was is an idiot.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I can imagine Gary Cook being a complete cunt. *It still stands if he was hacked*

Steed's ex team mates like Bramble didn't even know it was a hoax, wishing him well and stuff. I guess communication isn't a strong point in your dressing room.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> Steed's ex team mates like Bramble didn't even know it was a hoax, wishing him well and stuff. I guess communication isn't a strong point in your dressing room.



He doesn't seem the most talkative though  and you're hardly going to call him out on something like that. I think this means he's not actually retired too but I'm not sure. Surprised it took this long for them to get a statement out tbh


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

gary cook :no: , christ alive!, what a cunt!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> I can imagine Gary Cook being a complete cunt. *It still stands if he was hacked*
> 
> Steed's ex team mates like Bramble didn't even know it was a hoax, wishing him well and stuff. I guess communication isn't a strong point in your dressing room.


TBF Bramble doesn't know anything................:side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I hope Garry Cook resigns/gets fired regardless 8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Gary Cook does have a face you just want to punch :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Just fire the prick and give Corporate Viera his job, everybody wins.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*






CORPORATE VIEIRA


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I could imagine CORPORATE VIEIRA being the Vince McMahon of the place.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*






CORPORATE VIEIRA keeping an eye on proceedings.


----------



## haribo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Patrick Vieira is a secret agent.


He mingles with the rich & famous.



















He wears tuxedos.



















And he can't resist a sexy Italian :hmm:


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

These stories about Rodwell and United are starting to irritate me. The Metro said United could have got him for a mere 15 million. They even used the word "just" before quoting his alleged worth. Wow, what a fucking bargain, a real cut down price for a guy who's yet to play for his country and is actually seeming less and less impressive to me as time goes by, which is probably why the price is being cut. Jordan Henderson however, who is about the same age, has made a very similar number of league performances (scoring more goals), and was somewhere between 15-20m, OUTRAGE! OVERPRICED! WASTE OF MONEH! If United got him, he wouldn't be getting the flack he is, they were interested in him too I do believe. Such bullshit.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I don't pay attention to the media. Nor do I pay attention to what some people/posters say because they're just regurgitating what they hear/read in the media without forming their own opinion.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



KME said:


> These stories about Rodwell and United are starting to irritate me. The Metro said United could have got him for a mere 15 million. They even used the word "just" before quoting his alleged worth. Wow, what a fucking bargain, a real cut down price for a guy who's yet to play for his country and is actually seeming less and less impressive to me as time goes by, which is probably why the price is being cut. Jordan Henderson however, who is about the same age, has made a very similar number of league performances (scoring more goals), and was somewhere between *15-20m*, *OUTRAGE! OVERPRICED! WASTE OF MONEH!* If United got him, he wouldn't be getting the flack he is, they were interested in him too I do believe. Such bullshit.


Come on, he was £20 million.

And nobody is writing off Henderson as a waste of money, not seriously anyway. It's just winding the Liverpool fans up (looks like it works 8*D). What is he, 20/21? You don't write players off at that age. He was over-priced but what English player isn't these days?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

£16 million :side:


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hendo has got so much better already since pre-season and a pretty average first couple of maatches.

Unless Carroll gets his act together and shows he cares, Gerrard behind Suarez with Hendo, Adam, Lucas and Downing sounds boss.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Seb said:


> CORPORATE VIEIRA


Bit rich a guy from Senegal who won the world cup with france commenting on someone else not being french.


----------



## haribo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Gunner14 said:


> Bit rich a guy from Senegal who won the world cup with france commenting on someone else not being french.


Commenting on fashion no less.










:side:


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Come on, he was £20 million.
> 
> And nobody is writing off Henderson as a waste of money, not seriously anyway. It's just winding the Liverpool fans up (looks like it works 8*D). What is he, 20/21? You don't write players off at that age. He was over-priced but what English player isn't these days?


Even if he was, the fact he's been in an England squad makes Jordan worth 5m more 8*D

And people aren't writing him off, but it's the prime thing being thrown around whenever people talk about overpriced players. Just don't think it would happen if it was Jack Rodwell, don't think people would bat an eyelid, cos he's been linked to United for a while. And I doubt its all just winding Liverpool fans up, cos a lot of people saying stuff about him have no connection with Liverpool whatsoever. 

And yeah he's 21, so much time to grow as a player.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

HENDO.

He's doing well and will only get better.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

both are massively overpriced. hardly any english players are worth it, including AOC.

rodwell will probably never do anything special, likewise Hendo, just solid players.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



haribo said:


> Commenting on fashion no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side:


Is that a pink manbag?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Carroll still hasn't settled? Damn, there's only so long to go before he gets compared to Franny Jeffers. His price tag and the money he's on will ultimately ruin his career.

He needs to sort himself out and fast.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Tbh Carroll probably has settled but the reason he hasn't made a huge impact is due to him having shite delivery. Mentioned it before that he isn't like Suarez and can't create stuff outta nowhere, Doesn't have the technical ability to do so. Once the rest of team actually realise that hoofing the ball up to him doesn't work he will perform a bit better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Hahahaha Mags them tiote pictures.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Carroll will always have a slight chance of not being a Franny Jeffers, purely because he isn't shite. But it is a tiny bit worrying that he isn't settling as well as he could be. But if we get the delivery right, and he starts more games with Suarez, he'll score goals. The whole "Liverpool with Suarez as a striker > Liverpool with Caroll as a striker" argument is balls anyway, cos Suarez doesn't need to play up front, and I don't even think he's even that special there, he's just as effective coming off the wing (we always play one stiker up front alone, and it's never Luis), if not moreso, and that can still work with Carroll up front on his own. Andy can score goals from outside the box, inside the box with his head and his feet, can hold up the ball, and can bring other players into play if they just get up and support him. Hes young with a lot to learn under a great manager and a lot of time to improve. He'll be just fine.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Those TIOTE pics from Hectic on Redcafe, he comes up with some brilliant photoshop threads tbf.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I saw them, funny stuff.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Tbh Carroll probably has settled but the reason he hasn't made a huge impact is due to him having shite delivery. Mentioned it before that he isn't like Suarez and can't create stuff outta nowhere, Doesn't have the technical ability to do so. Once the rest of team actually realise that hoofing the ball up to him doesn't work he will perform a bit better.


Downing gave him a chance on a silver platter against Bolton to be fair. He just didn't attack the ball.

The hoofball is garbage. Carroll has good control with his feet for a big man, so we should be playing pass and move better with him. Ideally, Suarez, Downing and Hendo should be looking for a one two with him, but instead of running it up, we have people just bombing it to him. We played quite well with him against Arsenal, although we obviously didn't put them to the sword, despite being the superior team, until Suarez came on.

Adam has apparently picked up a calf worry, so it'll be interesting to see how we line up this week. If he is out, I could see Hendo moving into the middle, Kuyt out on the right, and Carroll up front with Suarez. Hopefully Kelly is fit to play too, because I don't really want to see Etherington and Pennant running at Skrtel, who I get the feeling would get the nod over Flanagan due to height against Stoke. Not too sure when GJ will be back, but Stevie is looking at a return for the Spurs game, which would be great. Whichever way we line up this week, it'll be an interesting test. If we can get three points away at Stoke (despite sXe saying they were an easy first game for Chelsea 8*D), it'll be a nice little boost.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

They're quality, no idea how people get that good at photoshop. Mr T and Mount Tiote aren't from there though.


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The Liverpool squad just needs to figure out the best way to make Carroll work, much like Chelsea with Torres.

Both will be blamed (if it hasn't been said already, reports came out saying that Torres is in danger of being benched), but the fact is that neither of these guys have good, consistent delivery. Torres more often than not is being given the ball and then being left alone to deal with the rest of the opposition. Liverpool seem to be doing something similar with Carroll, just saying here ya go and do something with it.

On the Hendo/Rodwell discussion I'd say that both are a bit overpriced, but coming out and saying "massively" overpriced is a bit much. I think Hendo's a much better prospect and I think he can be a really, really good player in the future. Rodwell, I think he'll just be good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

So, I guess the Rennes manager told some french press that Arsenal bid over 30 million euros for M'Vila.

So, that's bids for M'Vila, Goetze, and Hazard all shot down in the final hours. Woof.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Arsenal are the lad that got dumped by a stunner. They then go out chatting up all the good-looking girls but keep getting rejected. Then they wake up in the morning and see that their spooning Yossi Benayoun. Rough night.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

arsenal should've tried to buy players earlier. you know, before getting thrashed 8-2 and having an injury and suspension riddled first team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal are the lad that got dumped by a stunner. They then go out chatting up all the good-looking girls but keep getting rejected. Then they wake up in the morning and see that their spooning Yossi Benayoun. Rough night.


one of the best analogies i've seen in a while


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Silent Alarm said:


> Arsenal are the lad that got dumped by a stunner. They then go out chatting up all the good-looking girls but keep getting rejected. Then they wake up in the morning and see that their spooning Yossi Benayoun. Rough night.


That's a true comparison, not to mention a funny one also.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Skysports.com understands that Sunderland have agreed to loan Asamoah Gyan to UAE club Al-Ain. #safc

Can this even happen?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

yeah, loan window's open


----------



## united_07

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Utterly hilarious. Nice record signing.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

So random.


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Watching SSN right now Gillette soccer saturday. Even all the guys on there where like "What?". Random as fuck.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

didnt bruce have a whinge at agents or something


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Kiz said:


> didnt bruce have a whinge at agents or something


"Sunderland boss Steve Bruce claims 'parasites' affected Asamoah Gyan's form after his goal in the 1-1 draw with England at Wembley in March.

Throughout the transfer window, the Ghanaian, 25, was constantly linked with a move to a big European club.

But the Black Cats say they did not receive a single bid, and Bruce has slammed agents for turning Gyan's head.

"Since that game at Wembley, all the parasites, as I call them, hover around," said Bruce.

I had a conversation with him two days ago to say, 'Look, the window as now closed, Asa. We need to see you back playing again and back the way you know you can play.

"People are in his ear constantly trying to engineer a deal for him. Certainly since the England game, when he played at Wembley so well on the night, something has been troubling him."

dem parasites.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

next they'll be troglodytes


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

The funny thing is that Sunderland bought nearly everyone in football this summer and now they have a striker crisis.

To make matters worse, they are going to feel the Chelsea girth in around an hour.

Way to go Sunderland (Y)


----------



## Kenny

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

BENDTNER TO BEAST IT TODAY THEN


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Parasites is a funny term but it's true. If there wasnt a single request for him, yet he was linked so much with other teams it's bound to cause something.

Then again, if a players completely happy then he can easily not let it get to him. All he'd have to do is tell his agent no, then just concentrate on his football. Guess the Jam Man wasnt happy as sunderland.


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Imagine being a Sunderland fan heading into the game today with a Gyan jersey on. Then you get there and hear fans muttering that he's been loaned out.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Evo said:


> Imagine being a Sunderland fan heading into the game today with a Gyan jersey on. Then you get there and hear fans muttering that he's been loaned out.


:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

gyan is earning 200k a week tax free in arab land on this loan deal.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

MAN CITY MONEY


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Any wonder football is in the state it is.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



> Reports had suggested that Meireles was promised a 100 per cent pay rise at Liverpool if he impressed during what was his debut season.
> 
> Officially unveiled as a Stamford Bridge player on Monday afternoon, Meireles said: "All I have to say is that I had one promise at Liverpool which wasn't fulfilled.
> 
> "It's not the only thing to blame. But that's why the Liverpool fans are unsure why I left."
> 
> He added: "Liverpool asked me to hand in a transfer request, so that's normal."
> 
> Meireles admitted he was stunned to discover he had been made available for transfer.
> 
> "I was aware that Liverpool wanted to sell me in the summer, which was a bit surprising to me," said Meireles, who was reluctant to discuss his relationship with Reds boss Kenny Dalglish.
> 
> "There's no point touching this subject any more.
> 
> "I was a bit surprised, but now I'm just concentrating on my present and future, and that's with Chelsea."


http://www.skysports.com/story/0,,11668_7173167,00.html










Meireles: LIARS!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

^I guess he didn't impress.



Kiz said:


> gyan is earning 200k a week tax free in arab land on this loan deal.


:no:

They got quite a hefty loan fee too so I hear.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

4 mil fee


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Magsimus said:


> ^I guess he didn't impress.


Impressed enough to make the Liverpool fans overload the PFA Fans' Player of the Year voting system.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

meh, liverpool fans for the most part think everything to do with the club is the best. hence why when SSN have polls Liverpool always come out on top some form or another.

good player though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

sunderland got 6.1 million for the gyan loan :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

f.palm


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Joel said:


> Impressed enough to make the Liverpool fans overload the PFA Fans' Player of the Year voting system.


Even as a Liverpool fan I don't understand how the fuck that happened. Played great but in all honesty he wasn't even our best player last year :lmao

For Meireles himself I dunno what story to believe since the other day he kept saying how he never wanted to leave but the thought of joining AVB was too good an offer to turn down. 

And :lmao at Sunderland. Brilliant.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

To be honest, I don't think Meireles did impress that much at Liverpool. Some cracking goals aside, I don't think he offered them an awful lot. That could be in part to not being used correctly, and perhaps Villas Boas will be able to get the best out of him. But from what I've seen of Meireles so far, I don't rate him that much.


----------



## Dazzerlyne

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles is a good player but he was not consistent enough at Liverpool and still not sure what his position is like if he is just an attacking midfielder or center midfielder. I dont think its that big a loss to Liverpool but would rather have him in the squad then not as he does have quality.


----------



## Evo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He does have quality and he showed that on Sunday. He did a great job for Chelsea and seemed to fit in perfectly, and among other things played a brilliant pass to Sturridge to put him in. I was very pleased with his performance.


----------



## Dazzerlyne

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He does have quality he just was not that consistent at Liverpool. Maybe it was because it was just his first season. Either way i would rather have him then not but if he wanted to move because he would not get enough games i cant blame him.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He's a good player, but is a specialist in no area at all. He did have a purple patch of goals, but it was all in one spell, and he was absolutely gash under Roy. But you can easily say that's because of how Roy chose to play him. Either way, if Villas Boas gets the best out of him, he'll have a good player on his hand. I'll miss his energy in our midfield, but certainy won't miss seeing him run out of the way of a player when he should be making a tackle.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I always did think Roy got a bit too much stick. Yes, he was poor there but I don't think he should be used as the scapegoat for everything pre-Dalglish. Players never looked interested either, don't see anybody blaming them anymore.


----------



## KME

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

A lot of the players didn't show any bottle or fight, but they'd lost faith in the bloke. Sign of the modern player, I don't truly believe anyone gives their all because of who the club is, except Carra, at Liverpool anyway. He was playing players hideously out of position, such as Meireles on the right wing, and was playing others who have no place in our club, like Poulsen and Konchesky, then consider he was playing Joe Cole and Stevie in positions they *think* they can play, but really can't, then you have like 5 players in there who will play badly every single game. That's gonna take a toll on players confidence and desire. Add into it that he was well up for accepting mediocrity, and they gave it to him. We did occasionally play well under him, and looked like we wanted it, such as Chelsea and Arsenal at home, but in games where he enforced his hideous tactics, it was just disgusting to watch. Players shouldn't let their heads drop, but lets face it they do when things aren't going well and it's clear your manager hasn't got a scooby. 

His interviews were a fucking embarassment too, he had no class and no ambition.


----------



## Dazzerlyne

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Roy was just the wrong choice for the club. He is a good manager but is not the type to get flair, creative players playing their best football. He is good for teams with players that work their socks off and scrap. I think this was shown how Maxi and Meireles played when Kenny came in.


----------



## Rush

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Meireles was/is a boss. Disappointed to see him leave tbh. He's pretty damn good when he's not shunted out wide.


----------



## Joel

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

He looks like a thug. Should be playing for Arsenal. But we all know what he thinks of that:


----------



## CGS

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

I think the fact that it was Liverpool pretty much made people think he was more harshly treated. He is a great manager but he wasn't suited for the club, He made the wrong tactics and the players lost faith in him. All in all it just wasn't a fit really.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



KME said:


> A lot of the players didn't show any bottle or fight, but they'd lost faith in the bloke. Sign of the modern player, I don't truly believe anyone gives their all because of who the club is, except Carra, at Liverpool anyway. He was playing players hideously out of position, such as Meireles on the right wing, and was playing others who have no place in our club, like Poulsen and Konchesky, then consider he was playing Joe Cole and Stevie in positions they *think* they can play, but really can't, then you have like 5 players in there who will play badly every single game. That's gonna take a toll on players confidence and desire. Add into it that he was well up for accepting mediocrity, and they gave it to him. We did occasionally play well under him, and looked like we wanted it, such as Chelsea and Arsenal at home, but in games where he enforced his hideous tactics, it was just disgusting to watch. Players shouldn't let their heads drop, but lets face it they do when things aren't going well and it's clear your manager hasn't got a scooby.
> 
> *His interviews were a fucking embarassment too, he had no class and no ambition.*




Quality. Remember his interviews, always fapping over other average teams' performances.


On Hazard, I think we have missed the boat. Quality performance against St. Etienne and next summer his price will be above 35 million probably. Only way we could get him is if he forced a move, he would benefit a lot from being here but I doubt we will pay over 35 million for him unless Arsene really wants him. We should still test the waters in January. I doubt there is an agreement in place, I don't think we would have snatched Park from under their noses like that if we were in negotiations for their prize asset.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> meh, liverpool fans for the most part think everything to do with the club is the best. hence why when SSN have polls Liverpool always come out on top some form or another.
> 
> good player though.


Ironic considering the elitist attitude of Arsenal.

You play a bit of good football and all of a sudden, you're something special.

The only thing special about Arsenal is Wenger's mental state, rapidly killing a winning team without an adequate plan, leading to six years without a trophy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

:lmao


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> :lmao


Thanks for reminding me what I was doing on 28th of August, 2011.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

shouldn't you be worrying about eddie mitchell or something?


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*



Stringer said:


> shouldn't you be worrying about eddie mitchell or something?


Been through worse than that tosser, including being about, oh say, minutes from going under three times whilst I've been a fan.

This club will be around long after that cunt fucks off.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Rumourville of the day, Cahill linked with Barca, due to his clause, age and Arsenal wanting him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: EVERTON HAVE SIGNED SOMEONE!!!! (Transfer Thread)*

Shit is going down, already.

Arsenal have supposedly signed this guy, Marco Fabian. Probably most well known for this goal vs Barca..


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Liverpool have expressed an interest in signing Barry (again) to fill in for Lucas but Man City have said the player is not for sale.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I think we need to buy just about everyone.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

There is some smoke surrounding Liverpool and Leroy Fer.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I think we need to buy just about everyone.


Whats wrong with that?

look everyone, money is what makes chelsea successful. biiiiiig surprise here


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Mikey Damage said:


> There is some smoke surrounding Liverpool and Leroy Fer.


We were interested last year apparently, seems a good prospect by all accounts.

According to American radio, Donovan has agreed to join us on loan in January.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EFC Bronco said:


> We were interested last year apparently, seems a good prospect by all accounts.
> 
> According to American radio, Donovan has agreed to join us on loan in January.


Yeah. Haven't seen anything about Donovan today.

I'm calling bullshit. I'll look around and see who is saying what...


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we need a replacement for Lucas ASAP, as shelvey isn't a direct replacement, and spearing won't cut it. 

also need a striker.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

you could have torres back


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

only if you take carroll


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd love to see a Carroll - Torres partnership up front.

Need a left back in january, Santon - Coloccini - S.Taylor - ? (Pieters?) with Krul in goal would be :mark: worthy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i'd love to see SUAREZ/Torres personally.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So after news of Tottenham apparently sealing a deal for Vertonghen, they are now after Gignac on loan from Marseille, man that striker has been a massive disappointment there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Mikey Damage said:


> There is some smoke surrounding Liverpool and Leroy Fer.


Been scouting him for a bit, so hopefully something happens. Read good things, and he wouldn't cost too much.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EFC Bronco said:


> We were interested last year apparently, seems a good prospect by all accounts.
> 
> According to American radio, Donovan has agreed to join us on loan in January.


Isn't Dovovan coming out of contract also or is that after the next MLS season?


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> Liverpool have expressed an interest in signing Barry (again) to fill in for Lucas but Man City have said the player is not for sale.


Barry & Downing on the Same squad week in week out would make Seb's head explode


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Isn't Dovovan coming out of contract also or is that after the next MLS season?


I think he has another year left after this one would love him to join us again for a couple of months.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Barry & Downing on the Same squad week in week out would make Seb's head explode


You already have Johnson too, which would complete the holy trinity of worst England players of the last 10 years.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

pff, you're just jelly of the BLACK MESSI and Vanilla White (Downing)


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Actually I forgot about the BLACK MESSI (Heskey), he's probably the worse than any of those 3.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Rush said:


> only if you take carroll


Carroll would probably do well at Chelsea, due to us knowing how to play with a big centre forward. And Torres obviously knows how Liverpool play.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

CENTRE MID PLEASE. One from outside the Prem.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



haribo said:


> CENTRE MID PLEASE. One from outside the Prem.












?


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Man U need some creativity.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd rather have Torres than Carroll. Torres is bound to find at least some form eventually, whereas Carroll is just a semi decent striker with a drink problem. Having said that, if Chelsea get the chance to offload Torres to somewhere like Malaga/PSG and get someone else, they should jump at that opportunity.

I hear Tevez is available 8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Torres is just off form. I wouldn't even have bloody Andy Carroll over Pavlyuchenko and that is saying something for god sake.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



S-Mac said:


> I think he has another year left after this one would love him to join us again for a couple of months.


I've heard it's either 2 more seasons or 1 more season, either way if he comes back on loan for a few months I'll be really happy. Hopefully we get DRENTHE signed up permanently and bring in a striker, Defoe is a target apparently, and Kenwrong has promised Moyes a whopping £5 Million (!) to spend, which would just about cover his wages!


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> I'd rather have Torres than Carroll. *Torres is bound to find at least some form eventually*, whereas Carroll is just a semi decent striker with a drink problem. Having said that, if Chelsea get the chance to offload Torres to somewhere like Malaga/PSG and get someone else, they should jump at that opportunity.
> 
> I hear Tevez is available 8*D





Cookie Monster said:


> *Torres is just off form.* I wouldn't even have bloody Andy Carroll over Pavlyuchenko and that is saying something for god sake.


I wish I could agree, but I honestly can't. I think he's finished. He's not got that lightning acceleration anymore and he seems to have lost his dribbling ability. Apparently he averages two shots per game. That's disgusting. But get this, he averages a shot on target every other game.

You can't be off form for 1 1/2 years and then make some miraculous come back. Torres career as a top striker at a top club is over. We got Shevchenko'd.

Hopefully we can trick Malaga in making a £15m bid for him. Then put that towards someone like Cavani. I'd even take a punt on Soldado.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I wish I could agree, but I honestly can't. I think he's finished. He's not got that lightning acceleration anymore and he seems to have lost his dribbling ability. Apparently he averages two shots per game. That's disgusting. But get this, he averages a shot on target every other game.
> 
> You can't be off form for 1 1/2 years and then make some miraculous come back. Torres career as a top striker at a top club is over. We got Shevchenko'd.
> 
> Hopefully we can trick Malaga in making a £15m bid for him. Then put that towards someone like Cavani. I'd even take a punt on Soldado.


It just seems too strange. He wasn't even doing particularly badly at Liverpool before he left for Chelsea. I don't know if AVB will have the patience to wait, saying that though it's almost been a year since he's come to Chelsea now and hasn't showed the form from his Liverpool days.


----------



## Goku

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Arsenal will get... eh no one.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EFC Bronco said:


> I've heard it's either 2 more seasons or 1 more season, either way if he comes back on loan for a few months I'll be really happy. Hopefully we get DRENTHE signed up permanently and bring in a striker, Defoe is a target apparently, and Kenwrong has promised Moyes a whopping £5 Million (!) to spend, which would just about cover his wages!


Yeah Drenthe has been a good loan this season hopefully he keeps up what he has been doing him and Baines on the left is a good partnership and at least it isnt nothing like we have had for what seems like forever. I wouldnt mind defoe though someone who has proven that he can score in the top league.


----------



## just1988

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cookie Monster said:


> Torres is just off form.


Torres is more than off form, he looks like he's just lost interest all together. It would be interesting to watch him in training now and compare him to training when he was at Athletico for example. I'm guessing there would be a massive level in commitment.

As far as the January transfer window I'd like us (Arsenal) to bring in some top young attacking talent. Whether it be a striker or an attacking mid. The top guys off the top of my head would be Neymar, Ganso, Hamsik, Hazard or Götze. 

Whether any of these players would be interested in coming to the Arsenal is another story all together. Plus I don't think Wenger would be interested in bringing in a big money signing, thinking it would disrupt the harmony. I think we need one for the opposite reason. Bring in top players to show the likes of RVP, Wilshere, Szczęsny, Frimpong etc that the club is going places and they should stick with the Gunners rather than have another mass exodus of first team talent leave at the end of the season again because they think the club is moving in the right direction.

On the selling side of things I'd be happy to see Chamakh, Arshavin/Rosicky, Squilaci, Diaby, Fabianski, Almunia & Djourou all leave.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

You can have Pavlyuchenko? I'll drive him there


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I think if Wenger doesnt buy a big name signing either in Jan or at the end of the season they can say goodbye to signing RVP to a new contract.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I can see Man City putting in a mammoth bid for van Persie in January and then probably again in the summer.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I wish I could agree, but I honestly can't. I think he's finished. He's not got that lightning acceleration anymore and he seems to have lost his dribbling ability. Apparently he averages two shots per game. That's disgusting. But get this, he averages a shot on target every other game.
> 
> You can't be off form for 1 1/2 years and then make some miraculous come back. Torres career as a top striker at a top club is over. We got Shevchenko'd.
> 
> Hopefully we can trick Malaga in making a £15m bid for him. Then put that towards someone like Cavani. I'd even take a punt on Soldado.


You wouldn't be taking a punt on Soldado, he's class. I'd rate him above Llorente these days. I can't see Cavani leaving Napoli and you missed your chance at getting Falcao. I still think there's even still a chance Madrid will be stupid enough to sell Higuain if they buy another striker, which I think is likely at the end of the season. I would think RVP goes to Spain if he does leave.

Torres is still young enough to make a comeback. The class is there, but something's holding him back.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah or the big spending club in russia cant remember their name off top of my head id like to think he would stay at Arsenal for some reason though.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

No way does he go to Anzhi. Doesn't have a reputation as a volatile personality and is still young. He could go anywhere he wants, i'd happily have him at Barca.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

hope milan buys montolivo, i would a great add to our midfield.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> No way does he go to Anzhi. Doesn't have a reputation as a volatile personality and is still young. He could go anywhere he wants, i'd happily have him at Barca.


Young? He's 30 soon.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> No way does he go to Anzhi. Doesn't have a reputation as a volatile personality and is still young. He could go anywhere he wants, i'd happily have him at Barca.


I dont expect him to go there i just think they will make a bid for him come the summer.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cookie Monster said:


> Young? He's 30 soon.


He only just turned 28. I meant too young / has too much of his career left to go to Anzhi.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we're not bidding for/getting rvp


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Torres is still 27. Will be 28 in March.

Higuain would be a lovely pick up. Maybe Madrid will decide they don't need him after they get Neymar.

Anyone know Ganso's release clause?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

That's a shame, he's better than all your strikers bar Tevez who is pretty much gone. Although I'd probably lose respect for van Persie if he did leave and I'm a Spurs fan.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Anyone know Ganso's release clause?


€50 million


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

he's on par with aguero, and is too old and injury prone


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cookie Monster said:


> That's a shame, he's better than all your strikers bar Tevez who is pretty much gone. Although I'd probably lose respect for van Persie if he did leave and I'm a Spurs fan.


It would be weird to see him in a shirt that isn't Arsenal (or Holland), but you have to understand that this contract is his last major one. When this next contract ends, he will be in his 30's, so he has to make sure he makes the correct decision.

If he wants to win trophies, then unfortunately for Arsenal, they may not be the option at the moment. And a player of his quality deserves to be winning trophies.



Cookie Monster said:


> €50 million


Fuck it, we should pay it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> hope milan buys montolivo, i would a great add to our midfield.


Would be a good buy for Milan, always liked Montolivo, classy player.

Is the Vertonghen deal for Spurs actually true?


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

According to reports in Holland. Would be a great signing to be honest, it'd allow us to sell Sebastien Bassong to Queens Park Rangers in January and probably sell/release William Gallas in the summer. We could probably get rid of Vedran Corluka too with Kaboul able to play at right back.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Spurs should be going after a left-back really, with the emergence of Kaboul this season and Dawson/King/Gallas in the other CB slot they're full of options already, whereas BAE just looks a liability at times.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ekotto a liability? What is this 2006? The guy is one of the coolest, calmest players on the ball. One of the best passers at the club and has been our most consistent player for the past 3 years. I'd only put Evra and Cole ahead of him at left back, and he's younger than both. There is no player in the world we could get in for Ekotto for a reasonable price who would be better. Seriously, go and watch some Tottenham games before sprouting that liability bullshit. Let me guess, you thin Lennon has no final ball? and Terry is better than King? lol

Vertonghen would be a great signing, he's better than Dawson, Bassong and Kaboul. Gallas has been injured pretty much all season and he's getting on a bit now, Kaboul has looked solid but he's still so inconsistent, just next to King anyone can look good.

Vertonghen can play defensive midfield, left back, left midfield and centre back so he'd bring in vast versatility to the side.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Actually i've defended Lennon on here before and I didn't even put Terry in my Euro 2012 squad.

Yeah, i'd say BAE is a liability. Certainly the weakest player in the Spurs defence. Evra is also mediocre these days. I'd easily put Cole, Baines, Clichy and Enrique above the pair of them.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Kyle Walker is by far the weakest player in our defence. The guy can't defend for toffee. Second would be Kaboul, cost us plenty of goals this season. I'd then put Ekotto third, not a lot gets past him, the only guy I've seen keep Ronaldo quiet over and over again. King last of course as he's probably one of the best centre halves I've seen in my life time.

All about opinions though. I obviously watch more Tottenham games then you so I'd probably have a better estimation of what I think. But yeah, I kind of like it when people don't rate some of our players because then we can't necessarily be called overrated by sitting in 3rd place. 

Do think we need an Adebayor replacement in January though, he brings so much to our team that if he was to suffer an injury we wouldn't be able to cope in the long run, Defoe is a 4-4-2 striker, can't lead a line and him and van der Vaart work about as much as Defoe and Keane did.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I called for Spurs to be top 4 at the start of the season and they're my favourite team to watch in the league. I know a lot of Spurs fans and season ticket holders as I live quite near WHL and I don't think my opinion is too dissimilar to theirs, most seem to be in acceptance that they need a new left-back.

Kaboul has been excellent this season. Parker/Redknapp just won Player/Manager of the Month.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I think we play the most entertaining style out of all the teams in the league and I don't just say that because I support them, I just think the whole powerful attack in Lennon, Bale, Modric, van der Vaart and Adebayor is just too hot to handle for the majority of the teams. 

I think the experience of Friedel has really helped as well as the signings of Parker and Adebayor on loan. Harry has said he wants to bring in a few younger players in January though, so will be interesting to see who he's after, we were linked with that Ola John the other week.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yes they are the best team to watch just ahead of City and Arsenal, and I said at the start of the season that Spurs were the only team out of the 3 everyone assumed would be fighting for 4th (Spurs/Arsenal/Liverpool), to make genuine improvements. They got a reliable goalkeeper, Parker who is an excellent player and foil for the more attacking players, and in Adebayor they finally have a quality striker. Seeming as it's unlikely Adebayor stays beyond his loan period, Spurs should really go straight back for Llorente at the end of the season.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I've heard that we are looking at Drogba who would be an outstanding signing as on form I believe he is one of the best in the world but age is a real concern. Levy doesn't necessarily like spending money players who have no sale on value which is why it took us a few years to actually sign Scott Parker. Llorente would be a great signing, I've been a big fan of him for a while now and he fits the bill.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we will get Tevez and Montolivo probably


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Arsenal will get... eh no one.


I think Arsene will go for Podolski because we desperately need a striker/CF and Podolski is the kind of player Arsene signs, generally.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Nitromalta said:


> we will get Tevez and Montolivo probably


most likely, but i rather get de rossi, he still did not sign a contract for roma, we could get him.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Barcelona better sign a decent denfender in the window.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I wish I could agree, but I honestly can't. I think he's finished. He's not got that lightning acceleration anymore and he seems to have lost his dribbling ability. Apparently he averages two shots per game. That's disgusting. But get this, he averages a shot on target every other game.
> 
> You can't be off form for 1 1/2 years and then make some miraculous come back. Torres career as a top striker at a top club is over. We got Shevchenko'd.
> 
> Hopefully we can trick Malaga in making a £15m bid for him. Then put that towards someone like Cavani. I'd even take a punt on Soldado.


The thing with Torres I don't understand is that just after Kenny came in he actually looked like he was getting back to himself but once he just you guys its like the form just went away again. Even this season he's just been up and down. For you guys someone like Cavani would be good but would cost a hell of a lot and have to ask if Roman would probably want to spend another £40m odd on another striker literally a year after spending £50m on Torres.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



STALKER said:


> Barcelona better sign a decent denfender in the window.


Can't see it happening, more likely in the summer.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> ?


Sake. I only added Prem because I knew you'd Mikel it up. But now I'll have to say outside of England. And the A-League before any Aussies appear with suggestions.

Assou-Ekotto is rubbish btw.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Typical match of the day comment.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gibson to Stoke :mark:
A winger and a left back :mark: 

Arsenal wont get Gotze in January, he'll finish what he's started at BVB. Then come July when he sees Arsenal out of the champions league he'll realise he's too big to play for them.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Razor King said:


> I think Arsene will go for Podolski because we desperately need a striker/CF and Podolski is the kind of player Arsene signs, generally.


He's too old. 
We'll sign a 16 year old striker in January a claim him as the next big thing then swiftly ship him out on loan while we finish 27 points behind the champions.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Podolski seems like just about the only realistic signing for Arsenal fans that they actually want.

Clichy, Enrique, Baines, Cole and Evra (in general, maybe not all the time this season) are all definitely better than Ekotto, and I've always quite liked the guy.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Are people serious when they are putting Clichy on a pedestal as the best overall left back in the country? He has had a very good start to the season, and is the best LB at the minute, but he was shocking for two years here, let's see if he can maintain form. As for BAE, I like him, improved a vast amount over the span of previous seasons and is pretty consistent tbf. Overall, I'd definitely put him above Clichy, but not on current form.

As for Arsenal, a striker is needed. As Bulk said, Podolski is one of the few realistic one we can hope to sign in January. All the players we want are strictly off limits in January, and only the really big money from the likes of City and Chelsea will see a big, big signing go through. We keep getting linked with Damiao too, but his agent is whoring him out all over Europe, in Barcelona, and in Turin, and have apparently had two offers from both Arsenal and Tottenham. We have 55 mil to spend, including wages. Chamakh won't be able to be shipped out due to ACN. I fully expect Squilacci and Almunia to go though, and Arshavin could too. Benayoun will be gone in the summer, Rosicky will be sold and Diaby might be too. Wenger will definitely be in the market for midfielders and wingers in the summer, and could pick one up in January if a possibility comes along.

I expect 2 players to come in, in January. One striker and perhaps a midfielder. We're set in defence, and with the return of Sagna and Wilshere we have two of our absolute best back playing, and should see us push hard for a top 4 spot, considering JW19 was our best midfielder last season and Sagna has been our most consistent performer for years.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

nah enrique is the best Lb at the minute


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> Are people serious when they are putting Clichy on a pedestal as the best overall left back in the country? He has had a very good start to the season, and is the best LB at the minute, but he was shocking for two years here, let's see if he can maintain form. As for BAE, I like him, improved a vast amount over the span of previous seasons and is pretty consistent tbf. Overall, I'd definitely put him above Clichy, but not on current form.
> 
> As for Arsenal, a striker is needed. As Bulk said, Podolski is one of the few realistic one we can hope to sign in January. All the players we want are strictly off limits in January, and only the really big money from the likes of City and Chelsea will see a big, big signing go through. We keep getting linked with Damiao too, but his agent is whoring him out all over Europe, in Barcelona, and in Turin, and have apparently had two offers from both Arsenal and Tottenham. We have 55 mil to spend, including wages. Chamakh won't be able to be shipped out due to ACN. I fully expect Squilacci and Almunia to go though, and Arshavin could too. Benayoun will be gone in the summer, Rosicky will be sold and Diaby might be too. Wenger will definitely be in the market for midfielders and wingers in the summer, and could pick one up in January if a possibility comes along.
> 
> I expect 2 players to come in, in January. One striker and perhaps a midfielder. We're set in defence, and with the return of Sagna and Wilshere we have two of our absolute best back playing, and should see us push hard for a top 4 spot, considering JW19 was our best midfielder last season and Sagna has been our most consistent performer for years.


I don't think anyone is saying he's the best, just that he's better than Ekotto. My list was in no particular order.

Wenger should really look to get a good price for Arshavin while he can. Arsenal have enough quality on the wings without him.

dan_bu dan_bu 
Köln's sporting director Finke confirmed that he has turned down an enquiry for Lukas Podolski from Lokomotiv Moscow.

Interesting, although I'm fairly sure it'll be different when it's Arsenal + there's actual money on the table.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



tomkim4 said:


> *Gibson to Stoke :mark:*
> A winger and a left back :mark:
> 
> Arsenal wont get Gotze in January, he'll finish what he's started at BVB. Then come July when he sees Arsenal out of the champions league he'll realise he's too big to play for them.


Is that genuine excitement or just sarcasm? God bless him, Gibson is a tryer but he is just not very good. I was willing to give a chance last season but he hasn't stepped up at all. Himself, Diouf and Kuszczsccscszak will be off in January probably.

Kaka will be coming in on loan. Oh, it's true :side:.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Diouf can only be let go if you recall BEBE from his loan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

clichy is the best lb in the country right now. he's been superb attacking and defensively. clichy and richards fb combo has been the best in the league

it's time for kiz's quality reporting of the week.

this article: http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...ns-to-quit-Manchester-City-article837634.html

heading: PSG target Toure threatens to quit Man City

exert from the article:


> "For now, I don't see a departure in the January window as an option. It is difficult to think that when you are at a club like Manchester City."


what


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We need Gibson atm with Anderson and Cleverley out, but once they're back, I can see Gibson going. He's a decent player and would do well for a Europa competing/mid table side like Stoke tbf. He'd not be bad backup to stick around at Utd, you can't have a whole squad of top quality players, sometimes you need a few who are willing to take a back seat more so.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The best LB in the country is still Ashley Cole, he's completely held together Chelsea's shambles of a defence this season. It's funny literally every time I see MNF or MOTD and they analyse their defence you always hear something along the lines of "the defensive line is far too deep, only Cole is in a good position" followed by several clips of Ivanovic/Bosingwa being roasted by the opposite team. Next best is definitely Jose Enrique, great in defence and looks more dangerous going forward than Downing too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah Enrique/Downing definitely don't work together. Bellamy works well with Enrique though, as does Maxi. Who would you put on the left infront of Enrique?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

bellamy on the left, maxi on the right.

in fact, bellamy could also perform alongside suarez


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah definitely agreed with that


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

reina
enrique skrtel agger kelly
lucas gerrard adam
maxi suarez bellamy

probably the team i would play. would like to see COATES get some games. obviously with gerrard and lucas injured hendo and shelvey will probably play.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

kelly plays on the right 8*D

now with lucas gone

im thinking against fulham:

Reina

Johnson---Skrtel---Agger---Enrique

----------Spearing

------Hendo------Adam

Maxi------Suarez----Bellamy

Subs: Doni, Kuyt, Bellamy, Aurelio, Carroll, Kelly or Coates, Shelvey


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

And Enrique on the left 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i was going from left to right. so theoretically i mixed up bellamy/maxi, but they can swap.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> Yeah Enrique/Downing definitely don't work together. Bellamy works well with Enrique though, as does Maxi. Who would you put on the left infront of Enrique?


Bellamy.

They've worked well together. I remember earlier in the season, against 10 men Everton, about 20 minutes remaining, 0-0, Downing was playing out left having a quiet game. He got subbed off for Bellamy, and about 2 minutes after Bellamy came on he linked up with Enrique and they set up a goal for Carroll.

If I was to pick your strongest front 3, i'd go for Kuyt - Suarez - Bellamy. Then a midfield 3 of Gerrard and Adam in front of Lucas, though obviously that combination can't happen anytime soon.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

By the way HBK91, I put Leeds to beat Milwall tonight in my multi bet. was that a risk? :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Shouldn't be, Leeds are in good form.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lol at Wenger apparetnly we dont need to sign anyone.

Oh really Arsene so our squads good enough to win the league???


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Gunner14 said:


> Lol at Wenger apparetnly we dont need to sign anyone.
> 
> Oh really Arsene so our squads good enough to win the league???


Yes.

But really no.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If his transfers are like Per, benayoun and Chu Chu young maybe Arsenal supporters shouldnt be asking for more transfers


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

he also said if he finds a fantastic player he won't turn them down. reliable journos say he is looking to improve squad with 2-3 players in jan. whether that has changed i don't know. he says same thing every year, as do most managers. case in point fergie and 'arry.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Wenger to be WHEELING AND DEALING?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I could well say Arry is the best wheeler and dealer in the premiership

son of a bitch knows how to score bargains. kinda like wenger used to


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I have given up hope that Wenger will one day see the light and realize he actually has the money to buy quality players.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

chelsea have accepted transfer requests from anelka and alex


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If FM is anything to go by Anelka will go back to PSG


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Shame, especially since Anelka is a reliable sub. And alex is a solid CB

Today proved it, we need a goddamn centre back. Fast


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Is that genuine excitement or just sarcasm? God bless him, Gibson is a tryer but he is just not very good.


Gibson would be a quality signing for Stoke. 
He does a decent job most games for United and HE CAN PASS A BALL, something that the Stoke midfield are missing. 

Gibson and Palacios = :sex

Arsenal should take back Anelka. I can't see it though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What about RORY DELAP'S LONG THROW? 

Arsenal already have Chamakh to not score. Don't need Le Sulk too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

dunno, atleast anelka scored at one point in time

chamakh has only seen videos of the ball going in the net. oh and goals on arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

fuck no not le sulk. he can get as far away from here as possible.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> What about RORY DELAP'S LONG THROW?
> 
> Arsenal already have Chamakh to not score. Don't need Le Sulk too.


Dat jealousy? 

Rory for home games, Palacios away games.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Alex>>>terry and luiz


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

At least BIG MAN knows how to defend. Luiz is a born midfielder playing in defence.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We might as well try Luiz at RB instead of the next time we play Boshitwa.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Rockhead said:


> We might as well try Luiz at RB instead of the next time we play Boshitwa.


I think jose has some of the worst shots in the premiership, just godawful stuff. why are they so afraid to move luiz to the right or more forward, the son of a botch can actually run and cut through pretty damn well!

apparently two most likely players we're getting in january are cahill and de Bruyne


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Luiz's problem is loss of concentration, which leads to him panicking and doing something really daft. It's going to happen all over the pitch and it will still cost us. If he doesn't develop mentally soon, then it's hopeless.

Would welcome both of those players.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Amazing how many lightyears better our defence was today. What the hell happened?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We were better, but Newcastle still hit the post/bar 3 times and could have been one on one within minutes, had it not been for Luiz hauling down Ba.

But, I think the line was a lot deeper today, which probably made us feel more comfortable, which leads to more composure and clear decision making. Terry probably had his best game of the season. Didn't do too much wrong at all. Cole got beat once, but other than that, he was his normal self. Ivanovic was good. Luiz was the only problem. Got dominated in the air and messed up bad at the start.

Cech was solid bar that one time he went to punch the ball and missed it completely. And having Romeu in front of the back 4, rather than Mikel is a big plus.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Romeu is definitely a big plus. I was worried AVB would sub him on later like he always does for no goddamn reason but thankfully, he wasnt on the bench

Its kinda nice to have a real tackler again. 

Today i read the funniest thing about it

"I like Romeu. he can kick the ball really, really well. It almost always goes exactly where he wants it to go. I respect that in a player

I do not like Mikel. He kicks the ball as if it has wronged him in some way. As if he has caught it sleeping with his wife"

:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Amazing how many lightyears better our defence was today. What the hell happened?


Luiz didn't get sent off when he should have been.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Luiz didn't get sent off when he should have been.


luiz should be sent back to the academy that trained him


that, or he should play fifa '12 and practice their defending system


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I still think it's a case of him needing to mature over time. Maybe that's because I like him though.

Terry had a good game tonight. That helps.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Look, i love the guy. And so do the fans. You could tell by the number of the wigs you see the suport wearing. But the fact is he always costs us games or comes close to it.

Playing him as a RB would limit the damage.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Taking him out of defence alltogether would be better. At least then if he makes stupid mistakes the chances of it being last man/Penalty decisions are lowered greatly.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I wouldn't play him at RB. He's going to be forced to be more drilled at CB at least with Terry screaming at him. At RB, he's allowed more freedom, which means he's going to leave the team exposed more often. If you don't think he's up to starting in the prem, then take advantage of a possible Europa spot and have him start in the middle there alongside Ivanovic. Either way, the easiest way to drill him would be as a CB. He doesn't have the required skillset for other positions, and he's going to leave you exposed wherever he plays. Best to either continue to teach him what he already kind of knows and should be able to learn easiest due to it all starting to click, or cut your losses and get rid of him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

John Terry is pretty great


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He just needs to tell Luiz that he'll fuck any girl Luiz could ever possibly meet if he steps out of line. Or he'll smack the shit out of him. I'd take either one seriously from BIG MAN.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Luiz is an absolute quality player. Yes, he is making errors but he also has inspirational plays at the heart of our defence and is by far Chelsea's best defender at the moment with him and JT.

In other news, Sturridge is immense.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Luiz isn't even half the defender that Cashley is.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



IrishViper said:


> Luiz is an absolute quality player. Yes, he is making errors but he also has inspirational plays at the heart of our defence a*nd is by far Chelsea's best defender* at the moment with him and JT.
> 
> In other news, Sturridge is immense.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Alex is your best central defender. It's a joke that he doesn't get a head of Luiz or Terry for that matter. He's handed in a transfer request now anyway and it's been accepted. Same goes with Anelka.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



IrishViper said:


> Luiz is an absolute quality player. Yes, he is making errors but he also has inspirational plays at the heart of our defence and is by far Chelsea's best defender at the moment with him and JT.
> 
> In other news, Sturridge is immense.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Alex has made some retarded errors too, tbh. What the fuck was he doing with that handball last Tuesday?

I would say Ivanovic is out best central defender, but because our right back options are shocking, he has to play out there.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

To be fair, I haven't seen enough of Ivanovic at centre back to comment but every time I have seen him at right back he has looked pretty solid and I'm pretty sure he was the right back in the Team of the Year last season, which isn't the greatest achievement in itself but still.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cookie Monster said:


> To be fair, I haven't seen enough of Ivanovic at centre back to comment but every time I have seen him at right back he has looked pretty solid and I'm pretty sure he was the right back in the Team of the Year last season, which isn't the greatest achievement in itself but still.


It was 2 years ago. When we were a good team. He is solid there and he gets up quite a lot too. So much better than Bosingwa.

I think it's about time you give us Modric though.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



IrishViper said:


> Luiz is an absolute quality player. Yes, he is making errors but he also has inspirational plays at the heart of our defence and is by far Chelsea's best defender at the moment with him and JT.
> 
> In other news, Sturridge is immense.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Time to give up on Modric Joel. It's not happening bro


----------



## king of scotland

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> It was 2 years ago. When we were a good team. He is solid there and he gets up quite a lot too. So much better than Bosingwa.
> 
> I think it's about time you give us Modric though.


I think he wants to play for a good team. jokes jokes. But yeah give us 100 million.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Time to give up on Modric Joel. It's not happening bro


Depends. If we finish in the top 4 and Spurs don't, he's not going to want to stay and we'll definitely be back in for him.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> It was 2 years ago. When we were a good team. He is solid there and he gets up quite a lot too. So much better than Bosingwa.
> 
> I think it's about time you give us Modric though.


Don't think we'd sell you Modric to be fair. Hopefully this season has shown that we can compete and with us being above Chelsea going into December and the half way period, hopefully it can sway his head, he still has 4 years left on his contract.

Watching Chelsea this year though, you definitely need someone like him. A bit of creativity who does the defensive work as well as linked up midfield to the strikers.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

stupid modric. how the hell did harry get him anyways


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> stupid modric. how the hell did harry get him anyways


Think it was Juande Ramos who got him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Depends. If we finish in the top 4 and Spurs don't, he's not going to want to stay and we'll definitely be back in for him.


He didn't wanna stay In the Summer and really wanted the move to Chelsea. 

How'd that work out for you :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



IrishViper said:


> *Luiz* is an absolute quality player. Yes, he is making errors but he also has inspirational plays at the heart of our defence and *is by far Chelsea's best defender* at the moment with him and JT.
> 
> In other news, Sturridge is immense.


not sure if serious


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> He didn't wanna stay In the Summer and really wanted the move to Chelsea.
> 
> How'd that work out for you :side:




Situation would change though. If they don't get into the top 4 again, I can't see Levy being so adamant.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Situation would change though. If they don't get into the top 4 again, I can't see Levy being so adamant.


I dunno he even threatened not to play him last time. Could see the same happening again.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*






HESKEY


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> HESKEY


Fuck off, you can't have him Kenny!


----------



## Jepo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> HESKEY


HESKENBAUER.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Sell rooney, sign heskey.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Think it was Juande Ramos who got him.


Damien Comolli signing. Kind of like Torres being an Abramovich signing 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Damien Comolli signing. Kind of like Torres being an Abramovich signing 8*D


Don't forget Shevchenko. Too bad they didn't work out as good as Modric 

So Anelka and Alex are gone in January. I wonder if we can get some fool to buy Mikel :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

dont worry. with Anzaghi on the market, any player can be sold for a healthy profit


----------



## just1988

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Sell rooney, sign heskey.


On a Heskey related note, I was round a mates house the other day playing FIFA 12. He went for a piss break or something and while he was out of the room I thought I'd edit Heskey's attacking, technical & movement stats all up to 99. Consider him Heskeyrolled, hopefully it catches on!


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

According to several French sources, Yoann Gourcuff will come to Arsenal in january. 

I don't know what to think about that since I'm both an Arsenal and Lyon fan. I guess it's better than having Ramsey in the first XI.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yoann Gourcuff's not been the same since he left Bordeaux to be honest.


----------



## just1988

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



ABKiss said:


> According to several French sources, Yoann Gourcuff will come to Arsenal in january.
> 
> I don't know what to think about that since I'm both an Arsenal and Lyon fan. I guess it's better than having Ramsey in the first XI.


I've heard the Gourcuff rumours and I'd like to see him come to Arsenal. The guy's got potential and if anybody can get him to reach it, it's Wenger. The deal is looking likely because there are numerous links between Wenger and Gourcuff, first of all his dad is manager of FC Lorient (a club which Arsenal often send youngsters out on loan to) and Gourcuff's current manager at Lyon is Remi Garde (the man who Wenger suggested Arsenal bring in when he was negotiating for the Arsenal job back in '96)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



ABKiss said:


> According to several French sources, Yoann Gourcuff will come to Arsenal in january.
> 
> I don't know what to think about that since I'm both an Arsenal and Lyon fan. I* guess it's better than having Ramsey in the first XI.*


Oh, Stringer be mad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cookie Monster said:


> Yoann Gourcuff's not been the same since he left Bordeaux to be honest.


yeah the guy was a machine a couple of years ago. he's still a good player, would love him in the prem.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

rumor is it is a loan deal. which means it actually might happen...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Podolski has said he wants to sit down with his club to discuss everything regarding a possible transfer. Offers have apparently come in.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Stringer incoming with dem blogz


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

frimpong to wolves on a loan from january to season's end.

gunner14 rejoices.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Mikey Damage said:


> frimpong to wolves on a loan from january to season's end.
> 
> gunner14 rejoices.


Indeed. Posted on twitter theres a kind of irony in the player i hate the most going to the side i hate the most. Seems a perfect fit Pingpong and Henry can try and out thug eachother.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Frimpong and Henry on the same team is just plain scary.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

mick should end his buffoonery. that whole DEEENCH shit is obnoxious.

think this means more SUPER-COQ. he's super, ya know. good chance he starts vs Olympiacos tomorrow.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Mikey Damage said:


> mick should end his buffoonery. that whole DEEENCH shit is obnoxious.
> 
> think this means more SUPER-COQ. he's super, ya know. good chance he starts vs Olympiacos tomorrow.


rather Coq than Frim. Think the starting line up will mirror the one that played vs City. Going down to another brave 1-0 defeat bringing Olympiakos through with us with Dortmund winning again at home.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yep. certainly not feeling a win forthcoming. maybe a draw, but if i were a betting man... i'll take an Olympiacos win. they have too much to play for, arsenal do not.

expect to see Fabianski, Miquel, Coq, and AOC. I'm hopefully that big Per will be starting. It'll be a sign that Koscielny/Vermaelen is the 1st choice partnership. Which is what it should be. I think it's pretty apparent who are the top two centerbacks at the club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

per should start against us. it's only fair, lescott will play for us


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

frimpong and henry will rip apart the premier leagues midfields. 

we're not a dirty team, we just can't play nice, tidy football so have to resort to good old fashioned football, when contact was allowed :no:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



W.4.E said:


> frimpong and henry will rip apart the premier leagues midfields.
> 
> we're not a dirty team, we just can't play nice, tidy football so have to resort to good old fashioned football, when contact was allowed :no:


That the problem with England. Too many fans like you who think contact is football. Way too many people like yourself becoming coaches aswell it's why we'll never progress as a country.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'm guessing he was sarcastic.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Calling Karl Henry an exponent of good old fashioned football would be mighty generous.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Too many footballers today are told to go down whenever they are tackled and win a freekick/penalty. I remember when they were told to stay upright as long as they could.

Karl Henry isn't the best but he is old fashioned and that's what i like about him, he's a tough tackling, simple passing, mud on his shirt kind of footballer and that's what the premiership doesn't have enough of anymore. Too many Seb Larrsons who dive at any given opportunity.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Maybe not.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Karl Henry makes Roy Keane's challenges look clean. Disgraceful 'player'.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



W.4.E said:


> Too many footballers today are told to go down whenever they are tackled and win a freekick/penalty. I remember when they were told to stay upright as long as they could.


The worst thing now is that kids see it and copy it. I had a real problem with the kids this morning throwing themselves over like that.

It wad ridiculous after just a few minutes. Primary school kids are so bloody impressionable. Once you're firm with them and threaten to take them off they soon learn!

A few of them were even shouting "Yakubu" as they shot so they're not all bad!


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Milan officially in talks with Tevez :lmao

In other news, Neymar continuing his relentless Barca ass-kissing http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...r-neymar-says-he-wants-barcelona-to-beat-real


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

FORZA MILAN 

Funny thing about Neymar is that he will probably end up at Madrid in a few years.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Zlatan - Tevez - Robinho 

Surely nothing could go wrong with those three.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Zlatan - Tevez - Robinho
> 
> Surely nothing could go wrong with those three.


I think with all the Tevez drama; people actually forgot that he is light-years ahead of those two and is actually world class.

Off the pitch, now that's another story.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tevez is a beast. but he needs a personality transplant


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Wish Tevez could stay at City with Mario, madness could ensue.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

you mean like all that madness they're doing now

oh wait.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tevez has hardly been at City this season  Mario started to be a good boy for father figure roberto but his true colours are starting to show


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Rumours are that Chelsea are planning to offer Lampard and money for Modric in the January window. :lmao 

I realize they are just rumours but holy lols @ Chelsea if there is any sort of validity to it at all.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

deal might legit make sense if it was drogba we were offering instead of franky


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



W.4.E said:


> Tevez has hardly been at City this season  Mario started to be a good boy for father figure roberto but his true colours are starting to show


oh dear at this.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Chamakh to Sunderland probably.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Rumours are that Chelsea are planning to offer Lampard and money for Modric in the January window. :lmao
> 
> I realize they are just rumours but holy lols @ Chelsea if there is any sort of validity to it at all.


No way Modric goes to Chelsea now, and no way Spurs afford Fat Frank's wages, even if his uncle is the manager he isn't going to take a 50% wage cut. No validity here.


----------



## just1988

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Frimpong going on loan to Wolves suits me, a club where he can go and get some game time and hopefully mature a little as having more of an important role within the squad there than he's got at Arsenal. I firmly believe that he can be the heir to Patrick Vieira's thrown, he just need to mature and and get used to the professional game.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> No way Modric goes to Chelsea now, and no way Spurs afford Fat Frank's wages, even if his uncle is the manager he isn't going to take a 50% wage cut. No validity here.


Yeah it would be ridiculous, especially with the awesomeness of Spurs this season. 

Looks like the Tevez deal is pretty much done. Great news, now maybe that miserable cunt can stop making headlines.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> AC Milan have been given official permission to open talks with Tevez's representatives, and Kia Joorabchian is currently in Italy.
> 
> Inter Milan and Juventus are also being linked and Joorabchian confirmed a number of clubs are still interested.
> 
> "The boy is training with intensity, he wants to return in January and play with a big club," he told MilanNews.
> 
> "Milan is a great club, but also other Italian companies have requested information."
> 
> His former club Corinthians maintain an interest in signing him, but he admits a move within Europe remains the priority.
> 
> He added: "The return to Brazil? It's a wild guess at the moment but he wants Europe. He wants to return to the big star."


Europe is much closer to Argentina than Brazil.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Won't get Modric, but we will get a midfielder surely. Who though, idk.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Seems Like Anelka going is a done deal 



> Skysports.com understands a deal has been agreed to take Chelsea striker Nicolas Anelka to Chinese outfit Shanghai Shenhua.
> 
> Representatives of the Asian side announced earlier on Wednesday that they were hopeful of reaching an agreement for the French forward.
> 
> It was suggested that a three-year deal would be put in place, with the finer details in the process of being thrashed out.
> 
> It is understood that those talks have reached a conclusion, with terms having been agreed.
> 
> Anelka will only sign up for two years, but his arrival in Chinese football will help to raise the profile of their domestic league across the world.
> 
> A switch is set to be pushed through in January, with Chelsea having revealed that their 32-year-old striker has handed in a transfer request.
> 
> Anelka has already turned out in France, England, Spain and Turkey, but appears to be all set to continue his career outside of Europe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao i thought he was off to montreal impact

i think guti is signing with the same team in china


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

All the best to him. He helped us a lot in 08-09 and 09-10. He probably will earn nice wages out there, so I'm happy for him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

he's a good lad that anelka. always reliable. wish him the very best there


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hmmm... Wenger has stated that IF he had the money; Neymar is the first player he would buy.

If he had the money...


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If he had money? 

What happened to the excess £40/50m or so from the Summer


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

if i had the money id buy gotze or cavani.

or a supermodel

or a private jet. how many wishes do I get?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If he had money?
> 
> What happened to the excess £40/50m or so from the Summer


the secret lies within (the blogs)


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Neymar is in love with Barca, can't see him leaving Santos for any other club. Can't see Barca buying him either though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I thought he was off to madrid at one point.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah there were rumors he had signed for them in the summer but they were squashed within hours.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

honestly im at the point where i just wish him and pele would fuck off


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> I thought he was off to madrid at one point.


Yeah there was a supposed 50 million euro deal, but it turned out to be rubbish and Neymar signed a new contract.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...mar-confesses-admiration-for-barcelona-lionel
http://www.goal.com/en/news/12/spai...r-neymar-says-he-wants-barcelona-to-beat-real
http://www.goal.com/en/news/584/bra...ona-players-are-like-aliens-their-football-is
http://www.goal.com/en-us/news/82/s...esident-real-madrid-behaved-arrogantly-during


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i maintain, gotze or cavani.

last few years of brazilians have soured me on them as football players. just mountains of unfulfilled promises


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

2014 will hopefully give us a good opportunity to see what Neymar, Ganso and Lucas Moura are all about.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Can't see either of those wanting to join Chelsea. Can't see either of them wanting to leave their current clubs at all tbh.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I mean in general. If the money was there, those are the two id want to sign the most. Maybe Robben or Ribery

But neymar? Come on, hasnt robinho, pato and the last few year of any modern brazilian taught us enough? So much unfulfilled potential. They screw themselves over or fall short of expectations


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pato is awesome.

Robinho has been a massive flop, but never looked as good as Neymar does. Though his career is worthless as long as he stays at Santos and he's being massively over-hyped. He wouldn't get in the Barca or Madrid teams.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pato does very well, but he's hardly the world class level of previous generations. 

Back in the old days, brazilians meant 'best in the world'

Kinda like spain today


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pato is brilliant and i have never personally rated robinho and that was solidified when i saw him at city my god he was awful.

Have no idea how he gets games at milan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

milan are misusing pato anyways. when used right (ie the first leg against barca) he's as good as any striker. his pace and technique are brilliant.

welcome to manchester :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

werent we bidding for pato alot when carlo was running shit?


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Surprised Reymysteriofan & Nitromalta having come in to defend the Robinho bashing.

Dude is ok, can do something now and then but is overrated for sure.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I saw Pato at Copa America and he was so damn wasteful. He reminds me of Benzema. Can get on a really good run where he'll score goal after goal, but has some serious confidence issues.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

robinho has nothing but pace and the fact he's brazilian on his side. brazil heritage = no criticism from the media.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who does everybdoy legitimately think will be bought/sold at chelsea?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



IrishViper said:


> Who does everybdoy legitimately think will be bought/sold at chelsea?


In: Gary Cahill

Out: Anelka and Alex


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I reckon Cahill may end up at Spurs tbh. Alex & Anelka are defo gone though and I'd say they may as well cash in On Torres and use the money to buy a younger striker.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I reckon Cahill may end up at Spurs tbh. Alex & Anelka are defo gone though and I'd say they may as well cash in On Torres and use the money to buy a younger striker.


Cahill has already hinted he would like to come to Chelsea to continue the England partnership with Terry.

We need someone dumb to appear in order to cash in on Torres. I hope Malaga would be that club. I don't think Torres would go to Anzhi. Hopefully PSG could be in the running. But I don't see him leaving in January, tbh.

We need a striker who is around 25-26. We've got Sturridge and Lukaku who are young, so one who is just about to reach his prime would be nice.

(FIFA 12 Xmas advert is actually pretty good :lmao)


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We'll keep Torres and probably lose Drog at the end of the season, to my disgust. 

I've not heard much on his recently (last few weeks) but I've heard Krasic over at Juventus is out of sorts so may consider a move over here, he's a fine player and I think he'd have some relative success especially in comparison to Kalou even if he is a bit older 

Cahill seems likely but I wouldn't put it past us to let Spurs creep in and get a deal done beforehand, as for outs I'm guessing Alex, Anelka, Kalou and Lukaku out on loan assuming he can now depart on a 6 month deal (Someone will have to verify)


----------



## God™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Can we please buy a good RB so I never have to see Bosingwa again.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Don't see the point of this thread, then again I'm an Evertonian.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



God™ said:


> Can we please buy a good RB so I never have to see Bosingwa again.


after seeing ivanovic the last few games, i dont see why we need to.

now malouda, thats someone who needs replacing. Also someone in whatever position mereiles plays in


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

You don't like Meireles? Or is that just for back up?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

he's a good lad but I often feel he gets exposed easy. most of the bad passes and calls vs valencia were his. he makes a great sub but i kinda would like someone more creative, who can dictate the flow of a game


----------



## God™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I read somewhere that Ivanovic hates playing there and would rather play as a centre back. Not sure if it's BS or not.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EFC Bronco said:


> Don't see the point of this thread, then again I'm an Evertonian.


Meh you had your fair share of deadline day signings in the summer. Who knows you could get another one of these guys come Jan


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

@redeadening: Yeah, that is a fair and accurate view. Not sure if we can find that type of player in January though. Maybe Moutinho if Porto lower their asking price.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Moutinho would be great. it would be nice if he played for a champions league team 8*D

Any word on van der wiel? I mean with the job ivanovic has been doing lately he doesnt seem as needed, but it would be great to have a future RB lined up instead of that 'never get a single proper shot or cross' bosingwa. Our left is covered by bertrand, but it makes me wonder. Seems these fullbacks are more important than ever


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

thread needs more VELLIOS


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh you had your fair share of deadline day signings in the summer. Who knows you could get another one of these guys come Jan


He's terrifying and a bit shit!

Kiz I hope I don't see a single link about Vellios in this thread, he's already our best striker and has only started 2 games for us!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EFC Bronco said:


> *He's terrified* and a bit shit!
> 
> Kiz I hope I don't see a single link about Vellios in this thread, he's already our best striker and has only started 2 games for us!


corrected


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Rockhead said:


> corrected


He's on loan, he can easily fuck off when he realises what he's gotten himself into!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Javier Martinez plz Ferguson.

Oh shit, didn't realise he was CUP TIED for Europa League.:no:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Supposedly, Arsenal was watching Xheridan Shaqiri last summer. He was valued around 10m.

Yeah, that opportunity is long gone now. Arsene. :no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Arsene watches everybody like a creepy pedophile.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

shaqiri made the list of candidates for the UEFA team of the year

better not be too late for ya wenger


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He's been rated for a while hasn't he? I'm sure I've seen him play well in Europe before, unless I'm thinking of someone else.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Vader13 said:


> 2014 will hopefully give us a good opportunity to see what Neymar, Ganso and Lucas Moura are all about.


Moura will show you what he's all about next season when he signs for us. 8*D

No but really, please. Pleeeeeeeaaaaasssssssseeeeeee Lucas Moura. 



Joel said:


> Cahill has already hinted he would like to come to Chelsea to continue the England partnership with Terry.
> 
> We need someone dumb to appear in order to cash in on Torres. I hope Malaga would be that club. I don't think Torres would go to Anzhi. Hopefully PSG could be in the running. But I don't see him leaving in January, tbh.
> 
> *We need a striker who is around 25-26*. We've got Sturridge and Lukaku who are young, so one who is just about to reach his prime would be nice.
> 
> (FIFA 12 Xmas advert is actually pretty good :lmao)


Sounds around Torres' age. 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

After watching Shaqiri tonight, he looks really good. Waltzed past players on a couple of occasions and set up the second goal (I think?). If he comes to the Premier League, it won't take long for him to become disliked though, he's a diving little shite.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We were after Shaqiri as a teenager back in about 2008/9 I think.

The amount of potentially world class players we've missed out on because we're not willing to take a risk, such as:

Essien
Cech
Hernandez
Martinez
Shaqiri
Yaya Toure

All names we've been linked with but didn't end up getting. Also, the biggest one was Cristiano Ronaldo, we could have signed him about a year before he went to United, but our scout didn't think he was worth paying £6m for. By the way, said scout is now our chief scout, apparently.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

for every henry there's one chamakh. for every van persie there's a bendter on the side

wenger used to have a great eye for talent but lately......


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> for every henry there's one chamakh. for every van persie there's a bendter on the side
> 
> wenger used to have a great eye for talent but lately......


For every Shevchenko there's a... a Torres?!

YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG CHELSEA!

Good, bad, good, bad - Not BAD, BAD, BAD, BAD!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> For every Shevchenko there's a... a Torres?!
> 
> YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG CHELSEA!
> 
> Good, bad, good, bad - Not BAD, BAD, BAD, BAD!


Torres is just waiting to score goals when it matters - next preseason.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

... or when Genk next come to town.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Or when he's next at Old Trafford 8*D

Followed by a ridiculous miss, of course.

But seeing as we can't draw United in the Champions League for some odd reason, we're gonna have until next season for that!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The draw is obviously rigged for United in the CL. Look at the group they got.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

^ and yet we still couldn't qualify to the Knockout stages.

@Joel: We still have the Chelsea/United PL game at Stamford Bridge to go, so we'll see Torres score and make a ridiculous miss then.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Spurs are apparently in talks with Vertonghen :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> For every Shevchenko there's a... a Torres?!
> 
> YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG CHELSEA!
> 
> Good, bad, good, bad - Not BAD, BAD, BAD, BAD!


well. we did mata right 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

United have signed Roberto Carlos......................Brito Rojas



Spoiler: spoiler



Manchester United have a deal in place for Dallas Texans forward Roberto Carlos Brito Rojas, 18. 
After impressing in trials, the Venezuelan has agreed a one-year development contract and will train with the youth team next year.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...Roberto-Carlos-Brito-Rojas.html#ixzz1fxxZgINK


----------



## ßen1

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

You got me excited to see THE Roberto Carlos like we saw Henrik Larsson at United.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

stoke have enoch balotelli on trial, yes he is the younger brother of mario.

vagner love apparently wants to leave cska and go back to brazil. he would fit in very well at someone like a spurs. how accurate his supposed comments are is another thing.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He's probably the most well behaved, model professional in the world.

Landon Donovan is apparently "unlikely" to return to Everton this winter. Heart = Broken.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Would love to see Vagner Love and his hair in EPL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

his hair would actually be incredibly marketable imo. plus he's a good and exciting player too.

psg apparently interested in tevez. come on, get 30 mil out of them


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Apparently, Jordi Alba's contract expires at the end of the season and it's well known Barca are looking for a new left-back. Even though Abidal will probably sign an extension - YES PLEASE.

Also read this:

GUILLEM SAYS: Mascherano has no intention of leaving Barcelona, so that kills that story. As for Javi Martinez, a club from Manchester has been in touch with him - but it's City, not United. By that I mean, they have called his agent to discuss the price of taking him away and they were quoted 40million euros, which is his buy-out clause. There's four years left on his contract, so he'd be a very expensive player. He's willing to leave, but at the moment that's as far as it's gone. Just a few calls.

^ Would love to see him in the EPL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we dont need javi martinez anyways. well, we dont need him for 40 mil. toure has been a beast, and milner a revelation.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Martinez is better than Barry and De Jong, which is where he'd be playing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

not for 40 mil he isnt

and if we hadnt replaced barry by now he's not being replaced


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Since when was money an issue?

Already spent obscene amounts, and there's still cash there if needed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

ffp

otherwise he would be here and hargreaves would be making youtube vids still


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

FFP doesn't kick in until like 2018 iirc and there will always be ways around it, you can't stop people (in this case, City's owner) from purely investing cash into a club and that is a legitimate source of revenue. Even if it comes down to Mansour walking into the Etihad gift shop and paying 200 million for a Balotelli keyring. It's just going to stop clubs borrowing a ton of money to fund transfers and stop lower clubs spending beyond their means which puts them at risk of going into administration.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> GUILLEM SAYS: Mascherano has no intention of leaving Barcelona, so that kills that story. As for Javi Martinez, a club from Manchester has been in touch with him - *but it's City, not United.* By that I mean, they have called his agent to discuss the price of taking him away and they were quoted 40million euros, which is his buy-out clause. There's four years left on his contract, so he'd be a very expensive player. He's willing to leave, but at the moment that's as far as it's gone. Just a few calls.


End my life.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

it starts to kick in the 2013-14 season.

Three years to ‘break even’

* Clubs will be able to record maximum losses of £39.5m before 2014

* From 2014 to 2017, the overall permitted loss will fall to £26.3m

* Owners cannot bail clubs out of debt with personal wealth

* Clubs could face exclusion from Uefa competitions in 2014-15

* Newly-created Club Financial Control Panel to ensure rules are abided by

* Arsenal would comfortably meet FFP requirements but Manchester United, Chelsea, Liverpool & Manchester City would fail at present


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> it starts to kick in the 2013-14 season.
> 
> Three years to ‘break even’
> 
> * Clubs will be able to record maximum losses of £39.5m before 2014
> 
> * From 2014 to 2017, the overall permitted loss will fall to £26.3m
> 
> * Owners cannot bail clubs out of debt with personal wealth
> 
> * Clubs could face exclusion from Uefa competitions in 2014-15
> 
> * Newly-created Club Financial Control Panel to ensure rules are abided by
> 
> * Arsenal would comfortably meet FFP requirements but Manchester United, Chelsea, Liverpool & Manchester City would fail at present


None of this means anything to City, it just stops situations such as the one at Portsmouth where the owner pumped money in as loans against the club and tried to take the money back, or at Leeds where they borrowed a ton of money and where unable to pay it back. There are going to be ways around it and big spending teams will find them. This is why the FFP is such a good thing. Also, there's not a chance UEFA will have the balls to kick clubs out of the CL, you'll just see fines and other minor sanctions come in instead.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i know, but the club gave that as the reason for not going for bigger signings, such as chasing de rossi harder and stuff. it wont affect city in any way, as it's already basically been proven they'll be fine, but we also probably wont see massive fees for players anymore, cos that will give uefa excuses to get all pissy


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Man United have signed Roberto Carlos



















Brito Rojas, 18. After impressing in trials, the Venezuelan striker has agreed a one-year development contract and will train with the youth team next year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

ravel morrison made the same roberto carlos joke about a page back :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> ravel morrison made the same roberto carlos joke about a page back :side:


I could have sworn Paul Pogba made that joke :hmm:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I don't suppose there's any chance of united getting schweinsteiger ?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

is that a serious question


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I don't suppose there's any chance of united getting schweinsteiger ?


i doubt he even wants to go there. 

i heard psg also interested in tevez, let see who gets him, milan or psg. is this guy paulinho from corinthians good, anyone heard of him, or saw him play before. cause that guy is the play in the position were we are weak and milan is interested in him


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I don't suppose there's any chance of united getting schweinsteiger ?


It's a certainty. I hear we're also looking Messi on loan.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fuck that he's too small.

We need to get a powerhouse and a creative midfielder.

I Personally would love to see Pavel Nedved and Jan Koller at Old Trafford.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If Villa doesn't start or feature tomorrow then he will inevitably be linked to every top EPL club the next morning.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

nah, he's already signed with liverpool. it's a given


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What do they need Villa for? They have Carroll.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

they don't need him they just spent 20 million on a left winger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

suitable backup i suppose


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Villa & Suarez up front would be an amazingly racial frontline.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

our president deny swap for pato, great, he would be so dumb to do so. so city wont get pato.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

pato for tevez yur havin a larf


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

LOL 

It would kill me inside to see Villa go to Liverpool. The thought of it is nauseating. I still have so much faith in him as a Barca player, he's just going through a dry spell, he will without a doubt find his goal scoring form again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

oh people thought i was serious about the pato swap.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> oh people thought i was serious about the pato swap.


the vice-president denied it, it was a rumour. 

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...-president-adriano-galliani-dismisses-talk-of


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> we dont need javi martinez anyways. well, we dont need him for 40 mil.


When has that stopped u guys before?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we've never paid 40 mil for a player


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> we've never paid 40 mil for a player


it's 40 million euros btw, not sterling, you paid more than that for aguero, and tevez i would imagine. i don't think he'd cost that much anyway, that's just his buy out clause, which are compulsary in spanish player contracts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

anelka apparently going to get paid 200k a week in chinaland


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who wouldn't go to China for 200K a week


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Especially when you're hitting your mid 30's and have won everything important in Europe. Don't blame the guy at all.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Anzhi to come in at last minute to pay him £650,000 a week :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

come on PSG and anzhi, you know you want torres :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hilario

Boulahrouz Morais Luiz Ben Haim

Mikel

Sidwell Smertin Jarosik

Torres Shevchenko

Imagine that line up. About 150 million worth of talent there folks.

Tevez loan deal with a view to a permanent deal from Milan rejected by City. Hopefully he goes and one of the big clubs sign PATO. He'd be a nice replacement for the Spaniard in the team above actually.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

tevez will go to psg


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Hilario
> 
> Boulahrouz Morais Luiz Ben Haim
> 
> Mikel
> 
> Sidwell Smertin Jarosik
> 
> Torres Shevchenko
> 
> Imagine that line up. About 150 million worth of talent there folks.


Over half of that is the frontline alone. Worth every penny.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Christ I forgot Alexei Smertin ever existed!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Hilario
> 
> Boulahrouz Morais Luiz Ben Haim
> 
> Mikel
> 
> Sidwell Smertin Jarosik
> 
> Torres Shevchenko
> 
> Imagine that line up. About 150 million worth of talent there folks.
> 
> Tevez loan deal with a view to a permanent deal from Milan rejected by City. Hopefully he goes and one of the big clubs sign PATO. He'd be a nice replacement for the Spaniard in the team above actually.


rumour has it we're bidding for robinho

lol chelsea


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Over half of that is the frontline alone. Worth every penny.


That's 12 goals in 71 league games between them right there. Clinical.




redeadening said:


> rumour has it we're bidding for robinho
> 
> lol chelsea


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Hilario
> 
> Boulahrouz Morais Luiz Ben Haim
> 
> Mikel
> 
> Sidwell Smertin Jarosik
> 
> Torres Shevchenko
> 
> Imagine that line up. About 150 million worth of talent there folks.
> 
> Tevez loan deal with a view to a permanent deal from Milan rejected by City. Hopefully he goes and one of the big clubs sign PATO. He'd be a nice replacement for the Spaniard in the team above actually.


What's wrong with Mikel? He has hardly been a bad signing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

no, just an utterly dull and pointless one

kinda like torres


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

sidwell had 15 appearances so hardly given a chance and he was free? nothing to moan about.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Jethro said:


> What's wrong with Mikel? He has hardly been a bad signing.


He's woeful. Absolutely woeful.

If you let him have the ball and then close him down, a mistake is a certainty.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We're signing Villa and have first dibs on Hazard thanks to the Cole deal. Fachts.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

twitter is abuzz that Arsene is looking to bring in Carl Jenkinson, Kieran Gibbs, and Bacary Sagna for January.

:side: x 1000


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i hear theyre gettin messi on loan too


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Mikey Damage said:


> twitter is abuzz that Arsene is looking to bring in Carl Jenkinson, Kieran Gibbs, and Bacary Sagna for January.
> 
> :side: x 1000



I hear there's a lot of buzz about Carl Jenkinson, great signing.

Daily Star saying we want Cuellar and Petrov, gee I wonder how they linked them to us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> I hear there's a lot of buzz about Carl Jenkinson, great signing.
> 
> Daily Star saying we want Cuellar and Petrov, gee I wonder how they linked them to us.


The only man you guys want from Villa is HESKEY.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lampard being linked to madrid to save him from his stamford bridge nightmare 

8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

apparently we've rejected a 19 mil bid for tevez from ac milan, psg have put forth a 24 mil bid however

alex off to juventus

kalou to put in a transfer request jan 1st


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Chelsea without KALOU = Relegation


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

But Kalou scores all of Chelsea's vital goals!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> I hear there's a lot of buzz about Carl Jenkinson, great signing.
> 
> Daily Star saying we want Cuellar and Petrov, gee I wonder how they linked them to us.


Daily Star, really? /Miz
You that desperate you're looking at the Daily Star for hope that you will sign Carlos Cuellar....didn't you just win a game 8*D

Anyway, Cuellar is nothing special, Petrov is okay to decent but he gets tired. Well he does on FIFA anyway. Has scored like 3 screamers this season.

Heskey is not for sale btw. Oh and McLeish said he wants to develop Heskey as a midfielder to prolong his career. :hb

Oh and Darren Bent has a higher rating than Balotelli on FIFA. #DARRENBENTCHARGE


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I was more laughing at the fact they just picked two of the names O'Neill signed at Villa out the air and assumed we were interested despite him being in the job only a few days when it was printed. I'd not be against either signing for us but I'd be surprised at it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

heskey sure has the skills to be a midfielder, what with those super accurate shots


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah I know I was being facetious.

I've watched 2 Sunderland games in full this season (away at Norwich and yesterday) and Kieran Richardson was garbage in both. He should be dropped imo.



redeadening said:


> heskey sure has the skills to be a midfielder, what with those super accurate shots


0:15 - face torn with anguish, there will be vengeance.

I'm pretty sure I requested a gif of this so Wagg better get it sorted before his favourite mod bans him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> But Kalou scores all of Chelsea's vital goals!


Torres has scored 4 goals in 17 appearances in all competitions 

Kalou has scored 3 goals in 6 appearances in all competitons 

WORTH EVERY PENNY 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

how many has big andy scored?

im serious, has he found the back of the net yet this season?


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I believe big Andy Has three so far. 1 League goals & 2 Premiership

Edit

Yup West Brom, Everton & Exeter City


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

huh, so he did.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Torres has scored 4 goals in 17 appearances in all competitions
> 
> Kalou has scored 3 goals in 6 appearances in all competitons
> 
> WORTH EVERY PENNY 8*D


Kalou's goal against Newcastle really was a tremendous effort. Definitely the match winning goal. I know Joel agrees with me.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Just seen Spurs linked with Kaka and Arsenal with Benzema. Facepalm.jpeg Seeming as David Villa is off to Liverpool, title race will be interesting next season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I heard the Kaka deal was a loan one which I guess isn't too bad considering the guy isn't a first choice at Madrid. 

Arsenal going in for Benzema though is baffaling.


----------



## Goku

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Kaka's been doing good, but with Ozil, he scarcely starts, so a change of scene might be good for him. Benzema should not be let go.

Villa to Liverpool is srs talk?


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It is now a must that united have to sign a midfielder in january, after news of fletcher's illness, what with anderson out for a few more months and cleverley seems to be injury prone.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Kaka's been doing good, but with Ozil, he scarcely starts, so a change of scene might be good for him. Benzema should not be let go.
> 
> Villa to Liverpool is srs talk?


Him & Suarez are gotta destroy the league with their skill and racism

Didn't Fergie himself say he would make no big signings. You guys may not get a CM at all even though you do need one now.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ozil is sort of in and out of the team as Di Maria and Ronaldo always start, whereas Kaka seems to be nearly always on the bench. Can't see him going anywhere though.

Nah, Villa to Liverpool is nonsense, as is Benzema to Arsenal :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Don't think we'll buy anyone. Maybe we'll go for a loan move for someone.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Don't think we'll buy anyone. Maybe we'll go for a loan move for someone.


You should give Mikel another chance. The kid's head was turned by money. I think he is a Red Devil at heart.

























Just fucking take him, ok?


----------



## Bazooka Mooka

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> i hear theyre gettin messi on loan too






.......


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Just read up on some of these Villa to Liverpool/Chelsea rumours. 

Apparently these clubs want to sign him in order to play a secondary role. Nonsense. 

I don't think David Villa will spend many more years at Barca (it's very sad as I love him as a player) with Sanchez coming in and the likes of Cuenca emerging as a very promising player. But I would like to see him get back into form and do what we all know he is capable of.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> It is now a must that united have to sign a midfielder in january, after news of fletcher's illness, what with anderson out for a few more months and cleverley seems to be injury prone.



Its not a must at all, We have Carrick, Jones, Giggs, Park, Crist even Rooney can play there, Gibson, Pogba and Morrison look class in the reserves, We dont need one, if we dont sign one, We are still a big force... Look we got away with no signings Sniejdar as he is a fledging man now..


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Him & Suarez are gotta destroy the league with their skill and racism
> 
> Didn't Fergie himself say he would make no big signings. You guys may not get a CM at all even though you do need one now.


Fergie said this a couple of weeks back, before the news about fletcher materialised, when Fergie said this fletcher was in training, Hasnt trained for 10 days now. So it might change Fergie mind, You never know....



Just to add Kaka, Villa and Benzema will not be coming to the EPL in January.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Its not a must at all, We have Carrick, Jones, Giggs, Park, Crist even Rooney can play there, Gibson, Pogba and Morrison look class in the reserves, We dont need one, if we dont sign one, We are still a big force... Look we got away with no signings Sniejdar as he is a fledging man now..



Jones should be being used in defence where he skills are more suited, park is not a big enough presence in the centre of midfield to be put up against big teams, he has only been put there against the likes of palace and leeds. Giggs is 38, he is not going to play every match. Considering the only fit decent strikers we have at the moment are welbeck and rooney, it is unlikely he is going to be moved into cm again.

Dont know why people keep saying morrison could come in at the centre of midfield, he is not that sort of player, the only way he is suited to a central position is if he is playing just ahead of the midfield. Gibson is shite, and pogba has been off the boil a bit in the last few matches for the reserves, and you cant expect him to come in a make a difference straight away.

I agree sneijder is certainly not what united need, i wouldnt even mind if fergie signed someone like rodwell.



The Mail's back page is leading with Chelsea wanting to sell torres for £20m in january, would be interesting to see him at someone like spurs.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Bazooka Mooka said:


> .......


You seem angry. Did you follow redead in here just to post that?



EGame said:


> Just read up on some of these Villa to Liverpool/Chelsea rumours.
> 
> Apparently these clubs want to sign him in order to play a secondary role. Nonsense.
> 
> I don't think David Villa will spend many more years at Barca (it's very sad as I love him as a player) with Sanchez coming in and the likes of Cuenca emerging as a very promising player. But I would like to see him get back into form and do what we all know he is capable of.


Nah mang, he's coming to Liverpool. Givemefootball told me so (and I think Daily Mail reported it after that too). Legit sources with 100% accuracy.



Scott Button said:


> Its not a must at all, We have Carrick, Jones, Giggs, Park, Crist even Rooney can play there, Gibson, Pogba and Morrison look class in the reserves, We dont need one, if we dont sign one, We are still a big force... Look we got away with no signings Sniejdar as he is a fledging man now..


Jones is a CB, Rooney a striker, Giggs is near retirement and Park really hasn't played CM much for you either. Incredibly shortsighted approach, but one I'd be happy to see United take. 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The Torres story on Daily Mail is quite lol worthy have to admit. Also Saw a bunch of LFC guys saying they want him back now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd take him back if he wasn't shite these days and he said sorry for the stupid stuff he said on the way out. He was my favourite player for ages. Obviously we wouldn't have the option to take him back if he wasn't shite now, so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We all gonna just sit around act like Torres is actually worth 20 million? 8*D


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

'Pool don't need Torres.

Seems weird to say that, but there you go.

Already on the way to not needing Carragher or Gerrard either.

Adam has, imo, been the outstanding surprise of the season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> You should give Mikel another chance. The kid's head was turned by money. I think he is a Red Devil at heart.




























The boy just wants to come home.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Please take him. You guys can alternate between Michael Carrick and John Obi Micarrick.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*










It's time he came home.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Aston Villa? Yeah, like he'd get a game ahead of Heskey. Dream on, David.

Plus isn't Marca basically Madrid's propaganda machine? Probably just an attempt to unsettle Barca.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Come on it's an inevitable transfer based on his name if nothing else, I mean I expected it to happen when he is Pires' age rather than now but still.

http://www.marca.com/2011/12/14/fut...f627f51b5fc646e6757a19486bae169b&t=1323835037

*Translation- 'Today, the future of David Villa seems to be in England. His fate seems to be one of the great English clubs, mainly Chelsea, Liverpool and Aston Villa.'*

After signing Bent (a striker rated above both £35m and £50m) in the last January window, this transfer news is hardly surprising.

Villa and Heskey :mark:


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Its not a must at all, We have Carrick, Jones, Giggs, Park, Crist even Rooney can play there, Gibson, Pogba and Morrison look class in the reserves, We dont need one, if we dont sign one, We are still a big force... Look we got away with no signings Sniejdar as he is a fledging man now..


Jesus christ. We've needed a CM since 2008.

Gibson is wank, we couldnt even find someone to take him in pre season. Pogba and Morrison are not ready. Park is a winger, Giggs is an ok option. ROONEY is not a centre mid, It's laughable that he was even considered there. Put it this way. Would Barcelona play Messi at Left back? No they wouldnt he's their best player and they play him to get the best out of him. 

How anyone in their right mind can defend united's midfield. It's verging on a disgrace now. Carrick is the only one in any sort of form, and Jones it far to much to place so much pressure on him at this stage of his career.

Anyone who's been watching Fletcher for the last 2 years no something wasnt right, and i think fergie's known for alot longer. Which makes it even more laughable we didnt improve the one area that needs it.

Cleverly, Carrick, Jones. Our options at the moment. Fucking hell.

Compare and Contrast with... Robson Ince. Keane - Ince. Keane - Scholes. Keane - Butt. Veron - Keane. Scholes - Carrick. 

Cleverley - Carrick..............


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Read today that Shanghai are after Drogba too, I just might do it if I was in charge of Chelsea. Buy a decent goal scorer who's around 25/26 and play Sturridge and Lukaku a bit more, Torres may fire with the Drog and le Sulk gone too.



steamed hams said:


> It's time he came home.


El Guaje on the market? I call BS on Marca's part.



Silent Alarm said:


> Aston Villa? Yeah, like he'd get a game ahead of Heskey. Dream on, David.
> 
> Plus *isn't Marca basically Madrid's propaganda machine*? Probably just an attempt to unsettle Barca.


Yeah, they are. Villa isn't going to Villa, I just don't see it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What's the deal with Villa? Why is he trying to leave Barca?

Buy him up, Arsene. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He's scoring less goals this season (and has subsequently been dropped), so they came up with the story that he was unhappy Messi got to play in the centre instead of him. Never mind that the only difference on last season is that Villa isn't scoring goals for fun.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Villa, Benzema....doesn't matter. I'd be happy with either. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Joel Campbell to be recalled from his loan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Joel Campbell?

You mean Costa Rican Messi?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Mikey Damage said:


> Joel Campbell?
> 
> You mean *Costa Rican Messi?*


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



DeeCee said:


> 'Pool don't need Torres.
> 
> Seems weird to say that, but there you go.
> 
> Already on the way to not needing Carragher or Gerrard either.
> 
> Adam has, imo, been the outstanding surprise of the season.


I'd say Carra's outdone his stay now he can really think about retirement. Gerrard still has something to offer though but yeah were working without him. Adam has been great but just inconsistent. 

Aston Villa going in for David Villa to? The fuck :lmao. It's bad enough that we were linked but Villa? They must have just looked at the league and picked a random team. 





Mikey Damage said:


> Villa, Benzema....doesn't matter. I'd be happy with either. 8*D


Psh who Needs Karim & David when you have....


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Plus isn't Marca basically Madrid's propaganda machine? Probably just an attempt to unsettle Barca.


This.

Just like a few of the pro-Barca papers are currently linking Frank Lampard to Real Madrid :lmao



BkB Hulk said:


> He's scoring less goals this season (and has subsequently been dropped), so they came up with the story that he was unhappy Messi got to play in the centre instead of him. Never mind that the only difference on last season is that Villa isn't scoring goals for fun.


It's hardly surprising that Villa playing less has resulted in him scoring less. He's not in the best form, but he's played far less minutes this season than he did last, particularly in the past month or so. He was gun at the start of the season when he was playing, he was excellent in the Super Cup and got 4 CL goals in the first few group games.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Chamakh? 

He's fucking off back to France. PSG, I hear. For a whopping 10 million. I'll take it!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He and his agent have both confirmed over the past week that he won't be going anywhere until the summer.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pep already playing it down it seems



> Barcelona coach Pep Guardiola has rubbished reports suggesting he is prepared to sanction the sale of David Villa during the January transfer window.
> 
> Spanish sports paper Marca claimed the Catalan giants had made the World Cup winner available for a New Year move.
> 
> A number of Premier League sides were said to be keen to strike a deal, with Villa's strike rate the envy of many strikers in Europe.
> 
> The 30-year-old has struggled to hit the heights expected of him at Camp Nou following his arrival in the summer of 2010, but he has still managed 32 goals in 75 appearances.
> 
> With Barca boasting few out-and-out strikers on their books, Villa is considered to be an important member of their squad.
> 
> Plans
> 
> Taking that into account, Guardiola has sought to bring an end to the mounting speculation regarding his future.
> 
> Speaking in Japan ahead of Barca's Club World Cup campaign, he said: "Marca lie.
> 
> "I have not spoken to David after the last match in Madrid, but all of the players are in my plans.
> 
> "I am the one who comes up with 25 different line-ups during the season because I feel that is the best thing to do.
> 
> "Most of the players that are here now will continue for the rest of this season and the next.
> 
> "I wish I could play with 15 players on a team because then everyone could play."





BkB Hulk said:


> He and his agent have both confirmed over the past week that he won't be going anywhere until the summer.


Yeah I heard this too. Apparently he's defo staying at Arsenal for the time being.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What? The fuckface.

:no:


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He was a bad signing because Arsenal play the ball on the ground, and Chamakh scores a lot of his goals with his head. If you're going to buy that sort of striker, you need a good crosser of the ball to go with it. Look at Liverpool - they got Carroll, but they went out and bought Downing to provide the crosses for him. Problem solved, look how well that's working out.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> He was a bad signing because Arsenal play the ball on the ground, and Chamakh scores a lot of his goals with his head. If you're going to buy that sort of striker, you need a good crosser of the ball to go with it. *Look at Liverpool - they got Carroll, but they went out and bought Downing to provide the crosses for him. Problem solved, look how well that's working out.*


............

Or like us. We bought Torres, he sucked, so we got mata and that worked out for the best


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd say that Arsenal adapt to the style of the opponent and their striker. They cross the ball a decent amount with the likes of Sagna and Walcott. And Clichy last season.

Problem is that Chamakh is 1) Physically outmatched. and 2) The crosses aren't very good. 

Walcott is a better-than-average crosser. After him, it's a treacherous drop.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Torres out.














Bieber in :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What's Chelsea? I don't know what that means. We don't say that in America. I like football if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

THE SUN reporting 'arry is looking to wheel n deal his way to tevez


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

A couple more "I love Messi and Barcelona" articles from Neymar in the past couple of days.










That's definitely not the goal celebration Messi has been doing for years either.

It's going to be funny when he ends up at Madrid.


----------



## Goku

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Scored in the CWC.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Against the champions of Japan. No mean feat.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> A couple more "I love Messi and Barcelona" articles from Neymar in the past couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely not the goal celebration Messi has been doing for years either.
> 
> It's going to be funny when he ends up staying at santos because no one wants his cuntish attitude.



efa

actually no that's wrong. we love arrogant cunts or flashy brazilians, sometimes a lovely mixture of both. he'll end up at us, flop massively then sulk of somewhere else. sure of it :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The fuck? Bieber was training with Barca a month or two ago, now with Chelsea?

lol Neymar.

Edit:










:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

is that a terminator/robot underneath anelka? what


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

IF Villa Really do want Darren Gibson then i'll personally pay for the postage & packaging.

Get him out and Replace him with the kid at Dortmund.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> That's definitely not the goal celebration Messi has been doing for years either.












He's obviously going to join his idol Frank at Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> The fuck? Bieber was training with Barca a month or two ago, now with Chelsea?
> 
> lol Neymar.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


league is a joke but the guy is making some serious bank over there

one of the highest paid players in the world now. not bad for a chelsea benchwarmer


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> league is a joke but the guy is making some serious bank over there
> 
> one of the highest paid players in the world now. not bad for a chelsea benchwarmer


No he isnt. He's getting 5.2 million a year exactly the same as his chelsea deal.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cliffy Byro said:


> IF Villa Really do want Darren Gibson then i'll personally pay for the postage & packaging.
> 
> Get him out and Replace him with the kid at Dortmund.


Gotze? He's going to Madrid in a few years son it's an unofficial done deal :side: 

As for Anelka the dude is no doubt gonna be like a Celeb out there. Good for him too considering he has nothing really left to offer in his career. Makes sense and a good deal for both side really.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gonna be awkward when Gotze shows up at Real and the team ends up with the exact same problem as the German National team

as for anelka, his deal is reportedly 250,000 pounds a week. pretty sure we werent paying him that much


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Gunner14 said:


> No he isnt. He's getting 5.2 million a year exactly the same as his chelsea deal.


where do you get that from, all what ive seen has said he is going to get paid £175,000-200,000 a week so between 9-10m a year


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Gotze? He's going to Madrid in a few years son it's an unofficial done deal :side:
> 
> As for Anelka the dude is no doubt gonna be like a Celeb out there. Good for him too considering he has nothing really left to offer in his career. Makes sense and a good deal for both side really.


Nah i meant Kagawa.

We could do with a big draw for the japanese market.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

man, these numbers are all over the place.

does anyone have the real numbers or is it all just speculation?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



ßen said:


> He's obviously going to join his idol Frank at Chelsea.












Or Madrid?


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> man, these numbers are all over the place.
> 
> does anyone have the real numbers or is it all just speculation?


daily mail says 200k/week, guardian says 175k/week, espn said 175k/week but what ever it is its far more than what he's on at Chel$ki


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Pep already playing it down it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 30-year-old has struggled to hit the heights expected of him at Camp Nou following his arrival in the summer of 2010
Click to expand...

 What were they expecting? I don't watch La Liga every week but he seems to have done v well.

Other news is that Liverpool are interested in signing Stan Petrov.



Cliffy Byro said:


> IF Villa Really do want Darren Gibson then i'll personally pay for the postage & packaging.
> 
> Get him out and Replace him with the kid at Dortmund.


No thanks I remember Djemba-Djemba.



Seb said:


> A couple more "I love Messi and Barcelona" articles from Neymar in the past couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely not the goal celebration Messi has been doing for years either.
> 
> It's going to be funny when he ends up at Madrid.


I do that celebration randomly in the kitchen sometimes, really don't know why.



Mikey Damage said:


> Villa, Benzema....doesn't matter. I'd be happy with either. 8*D


You can relax, the latest news is that it's a triangle transfer like the Villa-Fulham-Arsenal GK trade proposed a couple of seasons ago.

RVP to Barca - Villa to Villa - Heskey to Arsenal


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

All the reports ive read have mentions of 10M per year in Chinese currency. Which is alot lower than the pound, the euro or the dollar and then listing.

And the chairman of the club laughing at comments saying Anelka would be making more than he's on at Chelsea also makes me not believe the english press who have never published a legitimate transfer story.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Gunner14 said:


> All the reports ive read have mentions of 10M per year in Chinese currency. Which is alot lower than the pound, the euro or the dollar and then listing.
> 
> And the chairman of the club laughing at comments saying Anelka would be making more than he's on at Chelsea also makes me not believe the english press who have never published a legitimate transfer story.


if the 10m figure was in chinese currency he would only be getting £1m a year, or £19,000 a week, which is definitely not right


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pretty sure I heard on SSN that he would be getting 6 million quid over the length of his contract.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I do that celebration whenever i'm playing football and we all call it "The Lampard".

As for Villa, 32 in 75 was it? From the left-wing? Including important CL and Clasico goals? Won League and CL in his first season? Yeah, definitely failed to live up to expectations. Let Aston Villa have him.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Or Madrid?












Or Villa? 8*D

Neymar and Villa up top, with Emile just behind.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Emile plays second to no man. If villa and neymar play ahead of him, he walks


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Nah i meant Kagawa.
> 
> We could do with a big draw for the japanese market.


Ahh Kagawa seems approachable although Dortmund wouldn't let him go to cheap. Would be much cheaper than Gotze but still quite a bit I'd assume. 

As for David Villa I see no reason for Barca to sell him. Granted he doesn't have A Messi or Ronaldo style scoring record but he's done very well.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I don't think AVB is entirely clear on what a Buy Back clause is. It's not a Buy Back clause if Chelsea aren't obligated. Then it's just a transfer.

http://www.goal.com/en/news/9/engla...to-sell-oriol-romeu-back-to-barcelona-insists
http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...have-buy-back-option-for-chelseas-oriol-romeu

It's okay though, you can keep him. He's no Busquets.

As for Villa, I could maybe see him leaving at the end of the season if Guardiola keeps him on the bench. More than likely he'll stay though, and find his mojo back. The links to Liverpool and Villa are bananas.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I would have welcomed Villa, but I don't really want another Spanish striker.

Ukrainian striker
Spanish striker
Uruguayan striker?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

AVB only has to repeat that buyback stuff because everyone keeps hounding him about it nonstop

Media called it a buyback clause so he has to constantly deal with it. It actually isnt his fault this time

As for a striker, arent we getting this paraguayan or colombian guy?


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I would have welcomed Villa, but I don't really want another Spanish striker.
> 
> Ukrainian striker
> Spanish striker
> Uruguayan striker?


You wouldn't want one of the best strikers in the world who has scored 20-30 goals per season for the past 10 years? :hmm:

So Anelka is gone, Drogba not renewing and Torres for sale. 

Will be an interesting transfer window for Chelsea.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

at one point torres was one of the best in the world

as for the next transfer window, with the way drogba has been i can see him staying another year. but yeah, we're gonna need a secondary striker seeing as he's gonna be off to africa


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> As for a striker, arent we getting this paraguayan or colombian guy?


Who? Haven't heard anything about it.



EGame said:


> You wouldn't want one of the best strikers in the world who has scored 20-30 goals per season for the past 10 years? :hmm:
> 
> So Anelka is gone, Drogba not renewing and Torres for sale.
> 
> Will be an interesting transfer window for Chelsea.


The last great Spanish striker we signed, didn't work out too well. 

I'm looking forward to new strikers coming in though. Definitely time to move on.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Emile plays second to no man. If villa and neymar play ahead of him, he walks


Haven't you heard? He's going to evolve into a box to box, creative, defensive, attacking, sharpshooting, pocket looting, cahooting, bustling, hustling, centre midfielder. So he'll play just behind those two.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Poor xavi and iniesta. Both have been top dog midfielders for years but with Heskey switching over their reputations may be screwed


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> The last great Spanish striker we signed, didn't work out too well.
> 
> I'm looking forward to new strikers coming in though. Definitely time to move on.


The last Spanish striker you bought had been gash for at least 18 months, and before then he had been on/off injured for several months as well iirc.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

and yet he still scored more in the season before he joined us. including in a match against us


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

THAT CUNT Tevez says he's not gonna go back to England and wants to play for Boca Juniors. 

Jesus christ how would Boca afford him? I can't wait to never hear about him again once he disappears back into Argentina.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It's crazy that he is still only 27. He has really ruined what could have been a very golden career.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tevez wouldve been great if he had an attitude transplant. Even from the start the guy was nuts, and going to City to play for money and run wild didnt exactly do him any favours


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I am glad we don't have to feel his cock up our ass anymore though. He always destroyed us.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Milan will surely give up now. lol goodnight sweet career.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Didn't his agents say just before that he wanted to go to Milan? I wonder if the FORZA gang will still take him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

ac milan chairman is so full of shit.

money at psg or prestige at milan. what, aren't milan going to pay him? psg is a big club you nonce.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Seedorf pretty much buried Tevez a couple of days ago. Said moving to Milan would be the first time Tevez didn't do something to benefit just himself financially.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Seedorf is class.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> ac milan chairman is so full of shit.
> 
> money at psg or prestige at milan. what, aren't milan going to pay him? *psg is a big club you nonce.*


Not close to Milan in fairness.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

it's already well known tevez will chase the money.


----------



## ßen1

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Villa just got stretchered off in the Club World Cup match...


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> ac milan chairman is so full of shit.


Mr X = Alberto Aquilani


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah, Villa has a broken leg so he can wait a while before backing HESKEY up.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Just woke up. 

Terrible to hear about Villa ugh.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



If he's not back in time, that'll mean Torres will be off to the Euro's then :lmao. This is bad news for Barcelona but absolutely catastrophic for Spain.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Just saw a picture of Villa's injury, looks terrible.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

This tournament is so fucking pointless. I'd rather not win it and have Villa not be injured. Should've just played the team that played BATE, they'd still trounce Al Sadd and Santos.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chicharito™ said:


> Just saw a picture of Villa's injury, looks terrible.


Not asking you to post it here, but where did you see it?


----------



## ßen1

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> Not asking you to post it here, but where did you see it?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> If he's not back in time, that'll mean Torres will be off to the Euro's then :lmao. This is bad news for Barcelona but absolutely catastrophic for Spain.


I haven't seen the injury. Didn't realise it was a broken leg. Sad for Villa, as this Euro may be his last tournament where he is at his peak.

I wouldn't be surprised if Torres tries to force a move to a team that shows interest now. As horrible as it sounds, the Spain door has just opened for him, so he needs to start games and perform. I doubt that's going to happen at Chelsea.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Seedorf is class.


Possibly the most underrated footballer ever.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Really did not want to see that pic. Ugh.

Unfortunate for the guy. Hopefully he recovers and comes back to play the same top quality football he has for years. We also need to figure out a new transfer plan. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Nah, now the 'journalists' will have to find a new transfer target for us. Shouldn't be hard, if we signed everyone we've been rumoured for we'd have spent a couple of billion.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Might make a move for that Messi guy. I hear he was competing with Villa for that central spot at Barca. May be worth a shout.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

That looks horrible. 

Poor Villa.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

*Tottenham clinch deal for AZ star Rasmus Elm ahead of Man Utd*

Tottenham have clinched a deal for AZ Alkmaar midfielder Rasmus Elm.

Expressen says Spurs have agreed a €7.5 million fee with AZ for the young Swede, who was also being watched by Manchester United.

The deal was struck on Tuesday and Elm will move to Spurs at the end of this season. Tottenham wanted Elm in January, but their request was knocked back by AZ.

Elm has agreed terms over a deal to 2015 with Spurs.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

why not just play fernando llorente?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Wouldn't be surprised to see Spain stick Silva or Cesc in the role of the false striker.

Casillas
Ramos Pique Puyol Alba
Busquests Alonso
Xavi
Pedro Silva/Cesc Iniesta​
Something like that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

oh fuck i forgot about silva

yeah i dont see why they need villa to be honest. like joel said, just play silva in the false 9 position and watch him carve through defences like theyre nothing. if anything its probably more lethal than villa

spanish cunts and their creative options. its sickening


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

They should try Soldado during friendlies to see if it works. He is probably their second best striker behind Villa.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to see Spain stick Silva or Cesc in the role of the false striker.
> 
> Casillas
> Ramos Pique Puyol Alba
> Busquests Alonso
> Xavi
> Pedro Silva/Cesc Iniesta​
> Something like that.


They've been doing that already, with Villa out on the left. Villa was by far their best attacking player and goalscorer though and even with him in the team they've still been performing badly (friendlies) regularly.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Villa should still sign Villa. Signed Downing when he had a long term injury and it worked out brilliantly.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Villa 

As for Spain they also have a stiker called Fernando Llorente. He not the greatest in the world but at this rate unless their is someone else i reckon he is the best choice for stiker role for unless Spain want to go the false stiker route with Silva.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'm still devastated.  I hope he makes a fast recovery.

Spain are in trouble, no way you can rely on Torres to deliver these days, it's fucked. 

It's definitely a blow to Barca too, Villa was so important to us last year that him being sidelined is definitely concerning. He's always a player Barca can rely on to deliver.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Well then, looks like the Germans are winning the Euro's.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Sucks for Villa . Hopefully he does make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gotta feel for the guy. At least he seems to be in good spirits. Maybe the fact that he has won everything available to him, helps.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

this may be finally the act needed to put the club world cup out its misery


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

everton and la galaxy have agreed in principle to allow landon the man donovan to go on loan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

short loan. 1/4 to 2/25. 8 possible games. 

January 11th could be a fun day vs Spurs. GK Brad Friedel had some real disparaging and negative remarks about Landon a few months back. I'm sure both of them will be extra pumped for that match.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hopefully Donovan sticks a few past Friedel. Fuck Spurs.

EFC Bronco must be over the moon.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If I'm being honest, Donovan had a so-so 2011 year in the MLS. 

If he plays at level still, he won't have an impact. He probably won't even get onto the pitch.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lolDrogba. Apparently he wants a two year contract. He has been our best striker this season, but he still shouldn't even be offered a one year deal. The longer we keep hold of him, the longer it will take to transition from him. He needs to go in the summer. As much as I love him (this is turning rather gay now) and appreciate all the hard work he has done for this club, I love Chelsea more and we need to move on.

I think we're stuck with Torres. But even so, we need a new striker next season. We really could do with a genuine finisher. Someone in the mould of van Nistelrooy (fox in the box). The only guy I see like that now a days, is destroying it for Bayern.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

SSN person just tweeted 




> Reports in Argentina claim Manchester United have tabled a €30m offer for Benfica's Nicolas Gaitan. Nothing from Portugal yet


not exactly what we need, but i doubt its true anyway


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

massively overpaying. massively.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Hopefully Donovan sticks a few past Friedel. Fuck Spurs.
> 
> *EFC Bronco must be over the moon.*


You know it man. 

His last game for us, assuming the loan lasts as long as agreed and is not extended, is against Liverpool at Anfield. He's just nailed on to score a goodbye goal for us against the Kop, surely!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd be happy if that reports true because at least we're making moves, even if it is overpaying. He's a quality player.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> I'd be happy if that reports true because at least we're making moves, even if it is overpaying. He's a quality player.


more of a winger than a central player though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah gaitan's a left winger from memory


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah, I thought he was a winger. Oh well, at least it's somebody. €30 million though, _surely_ there is a quality midfielder that is willing to come to United for that price.

Ha, Kiz's avatar. One of the best episodes ever.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

whats with united and wingers

anyways, i think we should hold onto drogba for a while longer. its not like anyone else is gonna scoring for us and sturridge is too good on the right to move


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, I thought he was a winger. Oh well, at least it's somebody. €30 million though, _surely_ there is a quality midfielder that is willing to come to United for that price.
> 
> *Ha, Kiz's avatar. One of the best episodes ever.*


What one is it, been racking my brains trying to think


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

the baseball one i think.

homer at the bat. 

that damn strawberry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Yeah, I thought he was a winger. Oh well, at least it's somebody. €30 million though, _surely_ there is a quality midfielder that is willing to come to United for that price.
> 
> Ha, Kiz's avatar. One of the best episodes ever.


it's purely there cos it looks like lescott


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

And Mr. Burns acts like Sheikhy in that ep.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

then who in manchester city is homer?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Barry

Well it would have been Steven Ireland...:side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i was gonna say barry, but barry offers nothing and is on the team. he was also one of guys sheikhy bought in

meanwhile homer actually played ok, wasnt on the team, and was there from the start


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

homer is tevez. a fucking moron


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah but he wasnt a cunt or after money

And if I remember right, Homer WANTED to get off the bench 8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> the baseball one i think.
> 
> homer at the bat.
> 
> *that damn strawberry*


Daaaaaryl. Daaaaaryl. Daaaaaryl.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Kiz's avy brings back good memories. Quality ep.

United buying another winger may fuel the Valencia to Juventus talk, but it seems like they're just looking for cover on the left because Young's form has plummeted amazingly. It may also signal they plan on using Park in the middle for the rest of the season instead of buying a CM.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Daaaaaryl. Daaaaaryl. Daaaaaryl.


ha ha that part is hilarious. I might post that every time someone says something bad about Torres.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fuck playing Park in the middle. Doesn't work. We do need a proper left midfielder/winger tho, but there aren't many going around these days. BALE is obvious but he'd cost way too much. Hopefully we give young Brady a chance next season, he's on fire for Hull atm.

Also Spain will be fine and won't need Torres, they've got GOALDADO, Llorente and Negredo.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Mattingly! Get rid of those sideburns!

Haha, I was actually watching this video yesterday. One of the best episodes ever and a quality tune:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Landon Donovan is gonna be returning on loan to Everton in January for two months. Gonna totally boss again and bring them into the top half.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

That was already discussed. It was decided Simpsons is much more important and interesting than Everton and Donovan. 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Amateur hour from Rock. :no:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lol COCKHEAD


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Sorry I don't really check the section anymore .


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Wasn't Donovan mostly a sub last time he was at Everton? Though they look a bit weaker in midfield now without Arteta.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Wasn't Donovan mostly a sub last time he was at Everton? Though they look a bit weaker in midfield now without Arteta.


He started every game except for his last 2, mainly so he could get a great reception as he came on.

Nailed on he's scoring in the derby.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It'll be different without Pienaar and Arteta supporting Donovan...but who knows, maybe he'll still thrive without them.

And Bronco is right, he started the majority of the matches.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Landon had a great loan spell at Everton, racked up a couple of goals and assists. No surprise that they rose on the table that year after he came in Jan. Wish he just outright signed with Everton this year, because he just won MLS Cup and what more do you want to do in a small pond?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

milan should buy a dmf this window for sure, mvb is sucking this year, and a playmaker. arsenal gonna be tough and i want milan to be prepared


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Are they still trying to get Montolivo?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Everton don't need Donovan, they have Denis Andrés Stracqualursi.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Renegade™ said:


> Are they still trying to get Montolivo?


i dont think so, but it would be good to have him


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Manchester United are close to securing a £29.3million deal to sign Benfica midfielder Nicolás Gaitán at the end of the season, with the Portuguese club understood to have struck an informal agreement with the Premier League champions over the sale of the Argentina international.
> 
> Gaitán, who can play as an attacking midfielder or left-sided forward, impressed against Manchester United during Benfica’s Champions League group stage encounters with Sir Alex Ferguson’s team earlier this season, and his arrival at Old Trafford next summer would help fill the void left by Paul Scholes’s retirement last May.
> As revealed by Telegraph Sport in October, United’s European scouting team has monitored the 23-year-old’s performances in recent months, with the player under detailed scrutiny during last month’s games against Naval and Sporting Lisbon, and the club moved to head off growing interest in Gaitán from Inter Milan and Paris Saint-Germain by opening negotiations with Benfica in late November.
> With Gaitán’s former club, Boca Juniors, entitled to 20 per cent of any transfer fee Benfica receive, the Portuguese club had been holding out for the player’s full £38m release clause, written into his renegotiated contract two months ago. United made it clear they would not meet that figure, and an outline agreement is now in place for a move next June.
> Despite United’s mounting injury crisis, which has seen Darren Fletcher join cruciate ligament victim Nemanja Vidic in missing the rest of the season with a chronic bowel condition, Ferguson has conceded Benfica will not sell Gaitán in January.
> United, who are also monitoring Benfica midfielder Javi Martínez, are prepared to wait until the summer for Gaitán, however, with Ferguson confident that his squad remains strong enough to compete for the title.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...llion-Argentina-playmaker-Nicolas-Gaitan.html


He looks decent from the little I've seen of him but £29 million?


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> He looks decent from the little I've seen of him but £29 million?


would prefer it if he was joining next month


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> United, who are also monitoring Benfica midfielder Javi Martínez


quality reporting


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

benfica, bilbao both start with a b. close enough.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Super Mario Goetze to Chelsea? WTF?

That would be hilarious. Then sad. Then swallowed. By Arsene.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> quality reporting


he's changed it now to javi garcia


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gotze is now being valued at £50m. Hazard is being valued for no less than £40. I hate money!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Seems odd for a Chelsea fan to hate money.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

bkb raises a good point. if anyone hates money its an arsenal fan

its not my money they wasted on torres 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Liverpool are keeping tabs on German international Mesut Ozil after his career at Real Madrid became uncertain.
> Real boss Jose Mourinho has told Ozil he must improve his performances or risk being sold in the summer.
> The former Cheslea boss was disappointed with the performance against Barcelona last week and told Ozil he expects more.
> 
> Warning: Mesut Ozil has been told by Jose Mourinho to improve
> 
> 
> According to reports in The People, Damien Comolli will keep an eye on developments and if Real signal they are willing to sell, then the Reds’ director of football will propose a deal.
> If Liverpool finish in the top four and qualify for the Champions League then they will no doubt be in a stronger position to sign the forward, but failure to do so would not totally rule them out of a move for the 23-year-old.
> Real paid Werder Bremen £12.4million for Ozil after he starred in the 2010 World Cup.
> 
> Left behind: Barcelona midfielder Andres Iniesta beats Ozil during El Classico
> Another impressive tournament in Poland and Ukraine could see his value raise further still – with Real seeking around £18m after Euro 2012.


First Villa now Ozil?

CHAMPO LEAGUE HERE WE COME


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i wonder what really happened to liverpool in that season, 2009\2010, the season 2008\2009, they thrashed man utd 4-1 and got second in premier and were brilliant that season and next season they screwed up, football so strange, same thing happened to juve, but now they are back. how will liverpool do now? will they at least make it to the europa league spot or have a dissapointing season again?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

saying juve screwed up is a huge understatement


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> i wonder what really happened to liverpool in that season, 2009\2010, the season 2008\2009, they thrashed man utd 4-1 and got second in premier and were brilliant that season and next season they screwed up, football so strange, same thing happened to juve, but now they are back. how will liverpool do now? will they at least make it to the europa league spot or have a dissapointing season again?


They sold Mascherano.

They sold Xabi Alonso.

Gerrard started consistently picking up injuries.

Torres lost all his form.

Their owners were terrible.

They wasted a ton of money.

Benitez had a mental breakdown (His FACTS rant).

They appointed Hodgson.

That's basically what happened. In hindsight, it's not hard to see why they've fallen. Can they get back there? Maybe, but they'll need to invest their money a little more wisely in the future. Dalglish is the right man for the job, but they don't look top 4 quality at the moment. They look good for 6th this season, which is where I thought they would be.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



W.4.E said:


> saying juve screwed up is a huge understatement


they got seven twice, a team like them should be fighting for the title, like they are doing now. got to say hodgson was a horrible manager. they were in relegation spot with them at the start of season and also lost to blackpool at anfield. i wonder what really happened to benitez, he was a good manager, he won the champions league and in 2009 something happened to him and next year he also screwed inter. i expect liverpool to be 6th unless they do something in jan.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ozil is practically ours already.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> They sold Mascherano.
> 
> They sold Xabi Alonso.
> 
> Gerrard started consistently picking up injuries.
> 
> Torres lost all his form.
> 
> Their owners were terrible.
> 
> They wasted a ton of money.
> 
> Benitez had a mental breakdown (His FACTS rant).
> 
> They appointed Hodgson.
> 
> That's basically what happened. In hindsight, it's not hard to see why they've fallen. Can they get back there? Maybe, but they'll need to invest their money a little more wisely in the future. Dalglish is the right man for the job, but they don't look top 4 quality at the moment. They look good for 6th this season, which is where I thought they would be.


This sums it up nicely along with the fact that I'd say Benayoun didn't get enough action (dude was a frickin MVP for us along with Kuyt, Stevie & Fernando) The whole demise is very clear to see and it's why Arsenal need to get RVP signed up to a new contract ASAP. If RVP lost all form like Torres did it would pretty much be over for them becuase then they would have emulated us in pretty much everyway. Selling two star midfielders, Other great midfielder out injured most of the season & Crap Owners (not as bad though). 

Aside from that we are not a top 4 side right now but I'd argue that we need to spend a whole week on plain shooting practice. If we won the matches we should have I'd say we would be sitting 3rd right now.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

if rvp loses his form, arsenal will most likely pull out a liverpool. arsenal depend a lot on rvp, i think silva and nesta can keep him at bay, but we need a dmf to help too. i cant wait for that match


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> i wonder what really happened to liverpool in that season, 2009\2010, the season 2008\2009, they thrashed man utd 4-1 and got second in premier and were brilliant that season and next season they screwed up, football so strange, same thing happened to juve, but now they are back. how will liverpool do now? will they at least make it to the europa league spot or have a dissapointing season again?


Benitez was too pre occupied with trying to "get one over" on Fergie, which can be seen especially in the Facts press conference he had. It was liverpools to loose that year in the last few months, and they did just that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd give my right kidney for Ozil.

Real would be jackasses to sell someone with such insane potential. Then again, looking at the names they've let go over the last 10 years, i wouldnt put it past them


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*






FACHTS


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

MEEEESHHHTAAA FERGOOOOSUN.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Pastore eyeing bigger club
> Argentinian ready to move on from PSG after four months
> 
> Paris St Germain's Argentinian ace Javier Pastore admits he is keen to impress in order to secure a move to a bigger club.
> 
> The highly-rated playmaker, who has previously been linked with several Premier League sides including Arsenal and Chelsea, chose to join PSG from Palermo in the summer in a £35.4million deal.
> 
> However, after four months in Ligue 1, the 22-year-old says he is hoping to move on to a more high-profile club.
> 
> He told Radio Radio: "I train with great conviction in order to realise my dream of playing with a big team.
> 
> "If I want a team bigger than PSG to contact me, then it depends on me."
> Dip
> 
> Ligue 1 title hopefuls PSG suffered a dip at the end of last month when they suffered consecutive defeats, but are since back on course with back-to-back wins.
> 
> The French side also crashed out of the Europa League last week, prompting criticism of coach Antoine Kombouare.
> 
> But Pastore has reiterated his faith in the manager, as he added: "In France, they're not used to changing (managers) after two or three defeats.
> 
> "In Argentina and Italy, it changes often. When they say that the coach is going to change, it comes after a big mess.
> 
> "I have nothing to say of Mr Koumbouare. He's always treated me well."
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7386075/Pastore-eyeing-bigger-club


wut


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> wut


why the hell did he even go there? It was such a weird move for him. Dumbass.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

um money


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I know but other high bidding clubs were after him at the time too. And now in the end he wants to move to one of them anyways. Why even go to a club like PSG when you're young, talented, and top clubs wanted to sign you?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

youre acting like psg arent a big club. they're only equal top of ligue 1


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

But French clubs aren't as big as English, Spanish, or Italian clubs which is where most people tend to want to go if the opportunity comes. Pastore is just realizing this.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pastore himself is basically saying PSG aren't a really big club in that article.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

he's an idiot if he thinks he's going anywhere


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao Pastore. You chose to go there, now shut the fuck up and deal with it. If he gives them a chance, PSG will become a "big" club, like they're not big already.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lolPastore.

Arsene dismissed talk of bringing in Gourcuff in January.

Ally McCoist fears that Arsenal may recall Kyle Bartley due to the severity of Djourou's injury.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Continuing stories about Gaitan, portuguese media are carrying the story now. 

Another reason to suggest it may be true is who Gaitan's agent is, Jorge Mendes, the same agent as Ronaldo, Nani, Anderson, de Gea, Bebe 

Apparently he is more of a David Silva, Juan Mata player than a winger.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Pastore himself is basically saying PSG aren't a really big club in that article.


What do you mean basically? He's pretty much shouting it

"I want to realise my dream one day of joining a big club"

Shame too, if i remember right, we were bidding for him


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

would be great if this was true, but cant see if happening



> Manchester United assistant coach Rene Meulensteen admits Ajax midfielder Christian Eriksen is a player the club are keeping an eye on.
> 
> United have seen their numbers depleted over recent weeks by a spate of injuries and the forced withdrawal from the fold of Darren Fletcher.
> 
> It has been suggested that Sir Alex Ferguson will attempt to counter that loss by dipping into the January transfer market.
> 
> A creative playmaker is believed to be a priority, with United missing Paul Scholes' influence in the middle of the park.
> 
> Numerous names have been offered up, with Wesley Sneijder and Luka Modric fitting the bill.
> 
> Eriksen is also considered to be a top contender, with the 19-year-old Denmark international billed as a hot prospect for the future.
> 
> "This is a player that is on our radar," Meulensteen told Voetbal Internationa



this im less enthused about



> Martin Ferguson, brother of Sir Alex and vastly experienced #mufc scout, was in the stands of the Sports Direct Arena on Saturday


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Eriksen has said in the past that he'd much rather go to Spain.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we have first rights to eriksen.

why? cos i said so


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

jesus kiz, you buy any more players, next youre gonna have dzeko on reserves team as a starter


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

you can never have too much class


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> this im less enthused about


I'm guessing it was our CM area, and Fergie can fuck off.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

cabaye and tiote are both better than any of man utd's midfielders. i see tiote going to a big club in the summer, possibly january as ashley is due his monthly kick geordie fans in the nuts moment.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd take Tiote in a heartbeat for United, he'd really reinforce our midfield. Doubt either report is true though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tiote would fit in better with the thugs at Arsenal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> cabaye and tiote are both better than any of man utd's midfielders. i see tiote going to a big club in the summer, possibly january as ashley is due his monthly kick geordie fans in the nuts moment.


You clearly haven't watched CARRICK lately.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> You clearly haven't watched CARRICK lately.


a few good performances and a first goal in 70 games definitely makes up for 3+ years of mediocrity and regular anonymity in big games.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> a few good performances and a first goal in 70 games definitely makes up for 3+ years of mediocrity and regular anonymity in big games.


I was ha;f kidding. He's been excellent this season to be fair, after a pretty dire two years, can't see him keeping it up through the whole season. Jones has also been excellent but I doubt he's going to be there full time and Cleverley was superb before Kevin fucking Davies.

I don't think we're as weak in midfield as we have been in recent years largely thanks to Jones and Cleverley, but with the injury problems we have it's pretty obvious we need someone in.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> I'd give my right kidney for Ozil.
> 
> Real would be jackasses to sell someone with such insane potential. Then again, looking at the names they've let go over the last 10 years, i wouldnt put it past them


Pretty much this. Madrid are stupid, but I don't think they are that stupid. 

At 23 he is already a world class player and arguably one of the top 5 attacking midfielders in the world. Selling him would be a terrible idea.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gaitin and Erikson? I'm sure that's £50+ million that Malcolm is only too happy to spend.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Gaitin and Erikson? I'm sure that's £50+ million that Malcolm is only too happy to spend.


If we got eriksen in the summer my cock would be well and truly out, but i doubt it although it is more likely than us going for hazard, ganso or gotze.


Gaitan looks a class little player aswell probably much better than young anyhow.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lucas Barrios and Moutinho are apparently both on sale at bargain bottom prices......


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Oh how opinions have swung on Ashley Young.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> FACHTS


I miss Rafa/the Beard/the Tinkerman. Way better than Woy/Dalglish.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Oh how opinions have swung on Ashley Young.


I got blasted in the summer for calling him predictable and nothing more than a good player who can show flashes of brilliance at times.

Valencia > Young. Nani > Young.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Okay... Young is a great player, Just because he got injured and then lost his place to good performance, means bugger all, he'll be back in the side playing brilliantly soon enough, he can run past defenders, Shoot, Cross and has slotted into the team brilliantly.

Carrick has not be dire for 2 years... His ball retaintion record is as good as anyone in the league and only a select few have better then him in Europe, Carrick tactically doesnt suit a 2 man CM partnership, Due to him being better at keeping the ball and rotating possession. With a players like Jones and Anderson beside him, Who are happy to do his dirty work, Carricks slick classy passing can come into effect and be a deadly weapon, If you look over the last 12 months, how many times Carrick has been the man to start a move either a pass out from the back, or a good pass to find a player in space, your be suprised, the man should be in the England squad. If he played for spain, He would be more known, as his footballing style is that of a spaniards.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Okay... Young is a great player, Just because he got injured and then lost his place to good performance, means bugger all, he'll be back in the side playing brilliantly soon enough, he can run past defenders, Shoot, Cross and has slotted into the team brilliantly.
> 
> Carrick has not be dire for 2 years... His ball retaintion record is as good as anyone in the league and only a select few have better then him in Europe, Carrick tactically doesnt suit a 2 man CM partnership, Due to him being better at keeping the ball and rotating possession. With a players like Jones and Anderson beside him, Who are happy to do his dirty work, Carricks slick classy passing can come into effect and be a deadly weapon, If you look over the last 12 months, how many times Carrick has been the man to start a move either a pass out from the back, or a good pass to find a player in space, your be suprised, the man should be in the England squad. If he played for spain, He would be more known, as his footballing style is that of a spaniards.


possibly the funniest post i've seen on here.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Rush said:


> possibly the funniest post i've seen on here.



I have to admit, I really love the contribuation by a lot of memebers on this forum, Leads to to think most of them have never actually watched sport in there lives and base most things on Computer games.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If Carrick played for Spain? I guess Xavi and Iniesta are glad he doesn't. No way they'd get a game with Carrick there.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> If Carrick played for Spain? I guess Xavi and Iniesta are glad he doesn't. No way they'd get a game with Carrick there.


because i clearly said he would get in the team ahead of those 2.... Dont put words in my mouth please.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Well he wouldn't be playing for Spain if he couldn't get a game, now would he?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

carrick cant play like spain. spain dont play like retarded monkeys


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He would have played well for Barca a couple of years ago. He's good at picking out Yaya Toure.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Well he wouldn't be playing for Spain if he couldn't get a game, now would he?


Squad games, Rotation, Friendlies, Injuries, There is plenty of ways players get games.. How many types are the best XI players always available now?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

carrick wouldnt even make the bench in spain


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So Carrick would get games ahead of Fabregas, Alonso, Javi Martinez and Thiago? Let alone Xavi and Iniesta :lmao yeah


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Squad games, Rotation, Friendlies, Injuries, There is plenty of ways players get games.. How many types are the best XI players always available now?


You would have to be hoping for all to happen at once for Carrick to get near the Spanish team.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

infact screw the bench, he wouldnt even make the reserves team

I mean come on, the guy can barely get a place on the godawful england squad, you expect him to do well on the SPANISH one? the one mata, silva and fabregas have to kill themselves to find a place?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i like this carrick has a couple of good games suddenly he's a good player stuff going around.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If Carrick is good enough for Spain what does that make Gibson?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> i like this carrick has a couple of good games suddenly he's a good player stuff going around.


well i know he's YOUR favourite player 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If only MAME BIRAM was Spanish.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

BEBE too. Who needs Silva?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fuck me, this is really an lack of real understand section... Carrick style is a passing style, with neat passing, Slick passing, That is not a traditional english way to play, Hence why he normally shines for Utd in a 4-3-3 Formation( Not the traditional 4-4-2), Utd tend to play this in European games, or Game they want to control the game, Spain also play this 4-3-3/4-5-1 whatever formation you want to call it, more times then not, Not Carrick playing in Spain or there national team would be more publicised and better appreciated due to his style of play and his streghtens suiting that formation, No where did i say he would start for spain or he is better then any player you guys are listing, Christ!!! Carrick is a good player, He must be doing something right because the best manager of all time( Yeah i fucking sed that) keeps picking him and hasnt shifted him out yet....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Sir Alex Ferguson also picks bebe and evans pretty often too

they say this happens often in the latter years. the mind starts to deteriorate away


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Carrick is a good player, he is nowhere near spain standard (why the fuck was that even brought up, very silly but typical of the shite on this forum) and he is not a great player.

He's good nothing more and nothing less he's told to do a certain job and does it. And yes he is better in a 4-3-3 and currently united's best shield for the defence that's why a natural ball winner is needed in jan or the summer.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Sir Alex Ferguson also picks bebe and evans pretty often too
> 
> they say this happens often in the latter years. the mind starts to deteriorate away


One of them is actually out of loan, SO Fergie decided they wherent good enough. and the other is actually a good player, You know, Played the majority of the longest ever clean sheet run in the league... playing well this season, but again i dont expect anyone here to understand that, If it isnt printed in the sun, it isnt true i guess.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Carrick is a good player, he is nowhere near spain standard (why the fuck was that even brought up, very silly but typical of the shite on this forum) and he is not a great player.
> 
> He's good nothing more and nothing less he's told to do a certain job and does it. And yes he is better in a 4-3-3 .


The Spanish remark was brought up to try and compare the different styles and formation used, but everyone here seemed to stupid to see a simple Comparison for what is was. Nothing major.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao assuming anyone here takes The Sun seriously.

Evans is nowhere near good enough for Utd. Carrick plays consistently because they have no better CM's, it's a fairly weak area for Man U


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> :lmao assuming anyone here takes The Sun seriously.
> 
> Evans is nowhere near good enough for Utd. Carrick plays consistently because they have no better CM's, it's a fairly weak area for Man U


Evans is a good player if people cant see that, More fool them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Until a tabloid paper says Carrick is a good player, I won't believe it.



WWE_TNA said:


> Carrick is a good player, he is nowhere near spain standard (why the fuck was that even brought up, *very silly but typical of the shite on this forum*) and he is not a great player.
> 
> He's good nothing more and nothing less he's told to do a certain job and does it. And yes he is better in a 4-3-3 and currently united's best shield for the defence that's why a natural ball winner is needed in jan or the summer.


lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Evans is a good player if people cant see that, More fool them.


Evans is to rash but if playing with rio or vidic does look better but i'm not sold on him yet as a united player. His passing is very good though for a british defender.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Evans is to rash but if playing with rio or vidic does look better but i'm not sold on him yet as a united player. His passing is very good though for a british defender.


The thing about Evans is he is 23, People have seen him play for utd over the past 24 months at a very young age, Which leads to mistakes under pressure, He is still learning the trade of defending, In the same way Jones, Smalling. Evans has actually had less time in years in the Utd first team then the Da Silva Twins, He needs that mature head next to him at the moment, As he as you said can be rash, But Rio was like that when he first came to Utd. And we all know how good of a career he had, I honest think it a few years, Utd back 5 will be.

De Gae
Fabio/ Raf Evans Smalling Jones.


And that will be a world class defence.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

evans is garbage, carrick is garbage. all settled?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> evans is garbage, carrick is garbage. all settled?


Your Input is again Garbage..


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> The thing about Evans is he is 23, People have seen him play for utd over the past 24 months at a very young age, Which leads to mistakes under pressure, He is still learning the trade of defending, In the same way Jones, Smalling. Evans has actually had less time in years in the Utd first team then the Da Silva Twins, He needs that mature head next to him at the moment, As he as you said can be rash, But Rio was like that when he first came to Utd. And we all know how good of a career he had, I honest think it a few years, Utd back 5 will be.
> 
> De Gae
> Fabio/ Raf Evans Smalling Jones.
> 
> 
> And that will be a world class defence.


I like your optimism on evans and the twins but i stil feel united will buy a new fullback and a cb given rio's injury problems, maybe not next summer but for sure in the next couple of years.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

As a (Glasgow) Rangers fan i would like us to hold on to Nikica Jelavic until at least the end of the season but there is quite a few rumours about big money offers from a few Prem sides so he may go before the end of next month. If he does go then hopefully we find a replacement.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Jerichoholic1 said:


> As a (Glasgow) Rangers fan i would like us to hold on to Nikica Jelavic until at least the end of the season but there is quite a few rumours about big money offers from a few Prem sides so he may go before the end of next month. If he does go then hopefully we find a replacement.


He looks a good signing for alot of the bottom half teams likes of sunderland and qpr.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> I like your optimism on evans and the twins but i stil feel united will buy a new fullback and a cb given rio's injury problems, maybe not next summer but for sure in the next couple of years.


I think whoever will be signed will be just the right age, so they wont hold up Smalling, Jones, Evans time to be established stars. So as the new recruits are starting to decline, that Jones and Smalling will be fully ready.

I still think a move for Cahil might be on the cards, I think Fergie might bid if the price is right.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Your Input is again Garbage..


dont hate on my intelligence.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Jerichoholic1 said:


> As a (Glasgow) Rangers fan i would like us to hold on to Nikica Jelavic until at least the end of the season but there is quite a few rumours about big money offers from a few Prem sides so he may go before the end of next month. If he does go then hopefully we find a replacement.


Didnt you guys reject 7 or 8 million from Leicester on deadline day, I think 10 might be coming your way from a club like QPR to be honest, need a goal scorer and have money to burn with the new owner.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> dont hate on my intelligence.


Just waitng for some intelligence to be shown, you literally have just inputted nothing apart from, Awful trolling attempts.... And when i say awfulll, Thats being kind.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

so im trolling by saying 2 shit players are garbage? alright.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> so im trolling by saying 2 shit players are garbage? alright.


they arent Shite thats the point and you have literally no reasoning for it, Other then your an City Fan, So you have this new found arrogance that all your players are soo good, when it reality you have Gareth Barry,


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao okay, even though i say constantly that barry is garbage.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

barry is garbage

so is clichy 8*D


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> barry is garbage
> 
> so is clichy 8*D


and Kolo, Lescott, Johnson.....


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lmao @ Johnson being called garbage.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> lmao @ Johnson being called garbage.


The man has really shined since his move from boro... Oh Wait Never Mind wrong player.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The one who plays well whenever he gets given the chance. Oh Wait Never Mind right player.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> The one who plays well whenever he gets given the chance. Oh Wait Never Mind right player.


The man who is in trouble for his traning attidude and the fact he thinks he is bigger then what he is, plus hardly plays great... Doesnt really do anything ever


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Sorry, but a poor attitude doesn't make you a garbage footballer. Have a look at what Johnson does when he gets a game. What's he got this season in limited playing time? Four or five goals in like ten appearances? He can have an impact on either wing, is good with the ball at his feet + can shoot and cross well. Seems like you're just taking shots at City players because you're MAD someone called some United players garbage.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

kolo as in the same kolo better than any united cb bar vidic? even lescott would be first choice cb at united.

johnson is better than young too.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> kolo as in the same kolo better than any united cb bar vidic? even lescott would be first choice cb at united.
> 
> johnson is better than young too.


loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

Kolo is really bad.. He lost 3 yards of pace and tried to take slim fast to get fitter.. LOOL

And Johnson better then YOUNG, LOOOL, Which one is an England starter?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> 
> Kolo is really bad.. He lost 3 yards of pace and tried to take slim fast to get fitter.. LOOL
> 
> And Johnson better then YOUNG, LOOOL, Which one is an England starter?





Scott Button said:


> Just waitng for some intelligence to be shown, you literally have just inputted nothing apart from, Awful trolling attempts.... And when i say awfulll, Thats being kind.


.

why are you acting like young is an accomplished international, he only has 9 more appearances then johnson and he's 2 years older. the only thing holding johnson back is us having better wingers.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Sorry, but a poor attitude doesn't make you a garbage footballer. Have a look at what Johnson does when he gets a game. What's he got this season in limited playing time? Four or five goals in like ten appearances? He can have an impact on either wing, is good with the ball at his feet + can shoot and cross well. Seems like you're just taking shots at City players because you're MAD someone called some United players garbage.


lol. Hes shite.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

HAHAHA, Young is better then Johnson, Thats clear, there League records arent even comparable, there international records, Young is just a different league, And Kolo hasnt been good since wenger ripped you off 25million quid for an over weight, declining centre, who is likely to be in Paris in 6 months time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

oh deary me.

you obviously didnt see kolo and prince vince teach arsenal a lesson. if you dont think he's better than rioferdy5, evans and the rest of those mongs then you're beyond help. although i wouldnt expect anything less from a blind united flog.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> oh deary me.
> 
> you obviously didnt see kolo and prince vince teach arsenal a lesson. if you dont think he's better than rioferdy5, evans and the rest of those mongs then you're beyond help. although i wouldnt expect anything less from a blind united flog.


Wow you just said teach them a lesson, when time after time, Walcott, Gervinho and Arshavin let your defence off the hook with shit final balls... WOW too call that a lesson is lolage, Suppose you havent watched Rio for most of the season....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

so you didnt watch the game then. alright then

including walcott in there when zaba had him in his pocket all game is hilarious. the only guy that created anything was gervinho, because micah wasnt 100% fit. kolo and prince vince were immense.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Adam Johnson would walk into the United side.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Oh how opinions have swung on Ashley Young.


Yeah, he started off very well but then the good form disappeared, then got injured and he's been struggling since.



WWE_TNA said:


> Carrick is a good player, he is nowhere near spain standard (why the fuck was that even brought up, very silly but typical of the shite on this forum) and he is not a great player.
> 
> He's good nothing more and nothing less he's told to do a certain job and does it. And yes he is better in a 4-3-3 and currently united's best shield for the defence that's why a natural ball winner is needed in jan or the summer.


I agree that he's a good player, he's had some patches of very poor form and he's been rightly criticised (mostly by United fans, I'd say) but still a good player. We bought him in 06/07 and since then United have won 4 Premier Leagues, a Champions League and a couple of Carling Cups and another couple of Champions League finals (Granted, he had a stinker in one of them). I'm not saying he's the primary reason for those achievements (before anyone tries to say that...). There have been more important players than him but if he really was as shit as some people claim then surely he wouldn't have made almost 250 appearances in a hugely successful period for United and surely his shitness would have been exploited more in a vital area of the pitch. People will say United had Ronaldo, Rooney, Vidic, Rio and VDS leading the team and that's true but there _is_ a midfield there too and for the majority of his time at United, Carrick has looked more than comfortable there. Not as bad a player as some would like to make out. A good, solid player who does his job well.....most of the time :side:. 

And Jamie Redknapp, Carrick will never be a 10 goals a season player. You gimpy cunt.



Rush said:


> Adam Johnson would walk into the United side.


Ahead of Nani and Valencia?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

is valencia even getting into the united team


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Agreed. I think he's dynamite. (re: Adam Johnson)

Cannot agree with Kolo or Lescott being the 2nd CB at United. Give me Phil Jones.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i'll give them that once they stop playing him as a midfielder


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Ahead of Nani and Valencia?


I think he's a more consistant player than Nani who fluctates wildly in form. On his day he's magic but when he's not he is utter gash. Valencia is pretty good though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Valencia has been great since SAF finally started playing him again.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Okay... Young is a great player, Just because he got injured and then lost his place to good performance, means bugger all, he'll be back in the side playing brilliantly soon enough, he can run past defenders, Shoot, Cross and has slotted into the team brilliantly.
> 
> Carrick has not be dire for 2 years... His ball retaintion record is as good as anyone in the league and only a select few have better then him in Europe, Carrick tactically doesnt suit a 2 man CM partnership, Due to him being better at keeping the ball and rotating possession. With a players like Jones and Anderson beside him, Who are happy to do his dirty work, Carricks slick classy passing can come into effect and be a deadly weapon, If you look over the last 12 months, how many times Carrick has been the man to start a move either a pass out from the back, or a good pass to find a player in space, your be suprised, the man should be in the England squad. If he played for spain, He would be more known, as his footballing style is that of a spaniards.


:lmao

Spain have at least 20 midfielders better than Carrick, and England have at least 10. He should be nowhere near the England squad, and luckily he isn't. Have you watched either of the '09 and '11 CL finals? Carrick looked pathetically out of his depth and would have made better use of his time sitting on the halfway line with a pen and paper taking notes. His footballing style is absolutely nothing like that of a Spaniard and he's been absolute dog shit for the past few years.

Next I assume you'll be telling us that Anderson is world class, Nani is the best winger in the world bar Ronaldo, and that Evra is better than Cole.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16262516.stm

silent alarm is the only irish guy i can remember here, what do you think of that?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who is this Scot Sutton and why is he in here?


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I take It Scott Bunton is the new Superfan at this place. 

Had to lol about him talking about Young having a better International record than Johnson. England have always chosen name over Talent. It's the reason why guys like Rio, Gerrard, Terry & Lampard will probably still be in the Euro starting squad over guys like Jones and Parker.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Okay... Young is a great player, Just because he got injured and then lost his place to good performance, means bugger all, he'll be back in the side playing brilliantly soon enough, he can run past defenders, Shoot, Cross and has slotted into the team brilliantly.
> 
> Carrick has not be dire for 2 years... His ball retaintion record is as good as anyone in the league and only a select few have better then him in Europe, Carrick tactically doesnt suit a 2 man CM partnership, Due to him being better at keeping the ball and rotating possession. With a players like Jones and Anderson beside him, Who are happy to do his dirty work, Carricks slick classy passing can come into effect and be a deadly weapon, If you look over the last 12 months, how many times Carrick has been the man to start a move either a pass out from the back, or a good pass to find a player in space, your be suprised, the man should be in the England squad. If he played for spain, He would be more known, as his footballing style is that of a spaniards.














Rush said:


> Adam Johnson would walk into the United side.


Not a chance. Nani and Valencia are the two best wingers in the league. Nani's more consistent then people give him credit for, and even when he's not at his best he's still dangerous enough to do something. His production since getting regular football around 2 years ago is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

irish jet, answer my above question 

rory donnelly


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> irish jet, answer my above question
> 
> rory donnelly


Haven't heard to much about him, don't really follow the Norn Irish league.

He's obviously far too good for that level though if he's top scorer at 19, not that that's saying much. That standard is pretty poor.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> Not a chance. Nani and Valencia are the two best wingers in the league. Nani's more consistent then people give him credit for, and even when he's not at his best he's still dangerous enough to do something. His production since getting regular football around 2 years ago is absolutely ridiculous.


Nani isn't consistant in the slightest. As i said, on his day he is brilliant but he just can't sustain it. As far as Valencia/Johnson goes, thats more just personal preference.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Johnson is shite, please offload him ASAP to the first team you find outside the top 6.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Rush said:


> Nani isn't consistant in the slightest. As i said, on his day he is brilliant but he just can't sustain it. As far as Valencia/Johnson goes, thats more just personal preference.


No winger in the PL is even close being as consistently as productive as Nani is. Even on his "bad" days he's still productive and will always produce at least one moment of brilliance a game. 

He's even better than Valencia IMO, although they're very different players. Valencia is Mr. Consistency while being the most one footed player alive and Nani is capable of pretty much anything. They compliment each other really well. I may sound biased but I wouldn't trade any other winger in the league for either, that's why I was actually kinda pissed when we signed Young.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Rush said:


> Nani isn't consistant in the slightest. As i said, on his day he is brilliant but he just can't sustain it. As far as Valencia/Johnson goes, thats more just personal preference.


perhaps a couple of years ago he wasnt consistant, but not now, he was voted united's player of the year last season


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

clichy put a tarp over him at ot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> clichy put a tarp over him at ot.


Nani couldn't possibly have made more of a bitch of him with Arsenal though:










ALMUNIA WITH DAT FINISH 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

cos we cleaned all the shit out of him and made him world class overnight.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Johnson is shite, please offload him ASAP to the first team you find outside the top 6.


Would fapfapfap if City offloaded Johnson to us.



Irish Jet said:


> No winger in the PL is even close being as consistently as productive as Nani is. Even on his "bad" days he's still productive and will always produce at least one moment of brilliance a game.
> 
> He's even better than Valencia IMO, although they're very different players. Valencia is Mr. Consistency while being the most one footed player alive and Nani is capable of pretty much anything. They compliment each other really well. I may sound biased but I wouldn't trade any other winger in the league for either, that's why I was actually kinda pissed when we signed Young.


His bad days are shocking. I'm also not doubting the quality he has. They're both better than our wingers by far.



united_07 said:


> perhaps a couple of years ago he wasnt consistant, but not now, he was *voted united's player of the year *last season


doesn't mean you're consistant.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I've always liked Johnson, the guy deserves some game time but if he can't get it at City, sell him or send him on loan for the season. Absolute quality though.

Young is a solid player but his form has certainly dipped. He was brilliant for the first couple of months but since then, he's been anonymous in games and overall pretty dreadful. Then he went and got injured and since returning, hasn't shown any signs of that quality at the start of the season. His last good game I can remember was against Benfica at home when he played behind Berbatov otherwise, he's been gash and doesn't deserve a start. Nani and Valencia have had much better performances so far.

As for the Johnson/Valencia/Nani debate, I'd love if Johnson was a United player as like I said, I've always liked the guy. However, I prefer Nani and Valencia. It may seem biased but Valencia has been great for us since his move from Wigan. He hasn't had a standout season just yet due to being injured for a lot of last season and just getting in the United first XI now (which was long overdue) but that might change. He's been outstanding these past few matches. As for Nani, the guy started off brilliantly for us this season, then his form disappeared for a few weeks but now he's back to his best. I do agree, when he's on his top game, he's superb and creates some magical moments but when he's poor, he's very poor. He may come up with something here and there but still, he can be very aggravating to watch when he's having a very abysmal game and makes selfish decisions.

Plus, Nani has been much more consistent in the past couple of seasons. He was one of our star players last season, had a tremendous August-January but then didn't make much of an impact for the latter part of the season but did have a few great performances here and there. He may be inconsistent in some games but he's not as inconsistent as he was from 2007-2009.

As for Carrick, he's a solid squad player. He was gash last season especially but this season, he's looked terrific in every game he's played. Hopefully he keeps this form up. However, I do agree, there are others more deserving than him to be in the England squad.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Nani isn't consistent these days. Was United's best player in the first half of last season, but trailed off dramatically in the last half when Valencia came back. Has been inconsistent as fuck this season too. On his best day, he's by far United's best winger, but I'd take Valencia over him. You know what you're going to get with Valencia in that he'll work hard for you, and he'll still deliver. You've looked a much better side since he came back in, although admittedly that's partially down to Young's form slump.

edit - Foreshadowed pretty much said what I was saying about Nani. Should have probably read that entire post first. Granted, we seem to have a different definition of consistency, but he's on the same page for the rest.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah, what I'm saying is Nani isn't as inconsistent as he was from 2007-2009 when he was annoying to watch at times but he's not been as bad these past couple of seasons, where he's been much more consistent (August 2010-January 2011, August 2011-September 2011 and November 2011 onwards) but still, he does have his inconsistent games at times.

I'm sick of typing consistent/inconsistent now.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

trolololol, I went to bed, then come back to see the debate has moved on to a man who isnt even playing is just as good as Ut( the champions) top 3 wingers, that is god awful. Nani, Young, Valencia > Johnson, thats an easy comparison for anyone with any football knowledge. 

Nani contributed the most with assists and goals last season... And This season has been decent in parts and brilliant in others, Every player will have a bad game, and he had a couple, but the majoirty of the games he has had a positive influence on, Nani is one of the better wingers in the league.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd like to see Johnson get a proper run in the side (not sure where though as it isn't like City have had poor performers where he'd fit in) as I find it hard to judge him properly without a significant run of games. He's got obvious talent though but I'd prefer Nani over him every day of the week, not sure in regards to Valencia and Young.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Basing your argument around United being the champions and thus having better players is pretty silly. That logic would mean Gibson would be seen as on the same level (if not better) than De Jong, because De Jong has seen not much game time at a club that don't hold that title (yet).


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> Spain have at least 20 midfielders better than Carrick, and England have at least 10. He should be nowhere near the England squad, and luckily he isn't. Have you watched either of the '09 and '11 CL finals? Carrick looked pathetically out of his depth and would have made better use of his time sitting on the halfway line with a pen and paper taking notes. His footballing style is absolutely nothing like that of a Spaniard and he's been absolute dog shit for the past few years.
> 
> Next I assume you'll be telling us that Anderson is world class, Nani is the best winger in the world bar Ronaldo, and that Evra is better than Cole.



10 Midfields, You crazy or something? Or just blind.....

Everyone of Utds players look out of thier depths in them games apart from Big Ed. That Barcelona side was the best club side the world has ever seen, Every side got beat by them, it took some very underhand and dodgy tactics by Inter to stop them in 2010, So to even use that as an example, Everyone of our players looked out of depth, without a shadow of a doubt, does that make the utd squad dire?

Anderson is not world class, He has the potential if he applys himself properly, Nani is one of the best wingers in on the best league, I would class Nani as world class.. Evra had one season where he was better then cole, but has been largely poor defensive this year, but he is still super Patrice


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Basing your argument around United being the champions and thus having better players is pretty silly. That logic would mean Gibson would be seen as on the same level (if not better) than De Jong, because De Jong has seen not much game time at a club that don't hold that title (yet).



Errr, I think 2 is completely different cases, Young, Valencia and Nani are key players in our squad, and Nani and Valencia have been for 30 months now. Whilst Gibson has never been key, and De Jong played 34 games for City in last season league... Whilst Gibson played about 8... So thats that


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fabio played pretty well against Barca actually.

By the same token then, are you saying that Welbeck is better than Aguero because they've played about the same number of games for the different clubs this year? It's a stupid point to make. HE PLAYS FOR THE CHAMPIONS THUS HE'S BETTER is about as ridiculous as it gets.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I take It Scott Bunton is the new Superfan at this place.
> 
> Had to lol about him talking about Young having a better International record than Johnson. England have always chosen name over Talent. It's the reason why guys like Rio, Gerrard, Terry & Lampard will probably still be in the Euro starting squad over guys like Jones and Parker.


The thing is Young was that player only 6 months ago, He got in the England first XI whilst playing at Villa, now he signs for Utd people forget that he isnt a big name on the International stage or European. Parker will go, Incase you havent noticed he has played in most of the games for the past 12 months. and now he signed for Spurs( 3rd place in the league) but he is different to young in that respect how?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Fabio played pretty well against Barca actually.
> 
> By the same token then, are you saying that Welbeck is better than Aguero because they've played about the same number of games for the different clubs this year? It's a stupid point to make. HE PLAYS FOR THE CHAMPIONS THUS HE'S BETTER is about as ridiculous as it gets.


When one plays and one doesnt... It is a pretty clear point, Johnson wouldnt get in the utd team, Fuck me, I would rather have the big match player in Park...

Welbeck has not performed to Aguero standards thats clear to make. Johnson is not as good as Nani, Valencia or Young, All 3 are superior. If it was the case, Johnson would of played more this season, as incase you didnt know, Someone like Nasri has been shite, yet still gets games.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

On the topic of Nani being consistent: On is good days he wil destroy any defence and score brilliant goals. On his bad days he is shockingly bad. I wouldn't classify him as a consistent player.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Oh, so you agree your logic makes no sense and is only applied where you see fit based on that Aguero/Welbeck example? Good, that's what I was trying to get you to admit. I never said Johnson would be in the United team, but I just wanted to make sure you knew you sounded ridiculous. My work is done.



EGame said:


> On the topic of Nani being consistent: On is good days he wil destroy any defence and score brilliant goals. On his bad days he is shockingly bad. I wouldn't classify him as a consistent player.


(Y)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Evra was better than Cole before he forgot how to play football. True story.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

DTguardian daniel taylor
Had same info this morning RT @Ian_Ladyman_DM #mufc have zero interest in Gaitan at Benfica. wont be happening.


umm.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Eriksen it is then.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Eriksen it is then.


More likely nobody.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> More likely nobody.












Great news. 8*D


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We wont sign anyone and dont need anyone tbh, When Anderson and Cleverly get back, We'll have enough numbers, With Carrick, Giggs, Jones to cover the position, Even use Rooney in there occassionally with 2 of Chicarito, Welbeck, Owen or Berba up front.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We need a creative midfielder and a quality ball-winner - none of those names above are either of those. Carrick has been good this season and Cleverley started well but I'm not sure either of them are the solution to one of those problems. Anderson has one good game out of 5, Giggs is not far off being the same age as my dad and isn't the solution to anything at his age. Jones is a defender. Rooney is a striker. Play them in their best positions and buy two midfielders - Eriksen and Martinez would be great (if unlikely due to the fees).

We're definitely light in midfield, in terms of actual quality, this seems like a transition period in terms of the squad and most of the names we have there aren't the future nor will they ever be. We're fine in goal, will be fine in defence if the twins manage to not get injured every week and fine in attack - why we're so light in midfield is beyond me.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Vader13 said:


> We need a creative midfielder and a quality ball-winner - none of those names above are either of those. Carrick has been good this season and Cleverley started well but I'm not sure either of them are the solution to one of those problems. Anderson has one good game out of 5, Giggs is not far off being the same age as my dad and isn't the solution to anything at his age. Jones is a defender. Rooney is a striker. Play them in their best positions and buy two midfielders - Eriksen and Martinez would be great (if unlikely due to the fees).
> 
> We're definitely light in midfield, in terms of actual quality, this seems like a transition period in terms of the squad and most of the names we have there aren't the future nor will they ever be. We're fine in goal, will be fine in defence if the twins manage to not get injured every week and fine in attack - why we're so light in midfield is beyond me.


Pogba, Morrison, cleverly are deemed the future. Morrison is regard as the best player to come through the youth system since Paul Scholes, If he can keep himself clean with the law and work hard for the next 3 years, i can see him being a really good player, Watched a lot of him in last seasons u18s, the boys got talent.

I agree it would be better to have someone, but i dont think we will sign anyone and still win the league, The reasons we wont are: 1) The fee is January is always so inflated its silly, 2) There really is no-one top class available, and if we are going to sign we are going to have to sign a ready made player. 3) Fergie wont want to spend any of the summer money.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I really hope we get Moutinho. Apparently he can play any position in the midfield

Dont see why we're wasting our time on a left back though


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Because you already have a gun right back in Bosingwa. Cashley is obviously the weak link on the left. 8*D


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

This season is too soon for Pogba and Morrison, the latter's attitude hopefully won't fuck things up for himself. I have no idea if the money is available but I'm presuming we're looking at 50-60 million for the two players I named above, or at least players of that level - others like Hazard and Gotze would cost more. I don't think we'll buy two big players but I can certainly see one of them coming in. Wouldn't mind either of the Newcastle central midfielders either - in fact, we'll take both of them!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> We wont sign anyone and dont need anyone tbh, When Anderson and Cleverly get back, We'll have enough numbers, With Carrick, Giggs, Jones to cover the position, Even use Rooney in there occassionally with 2 of Chicarito, Welbeck, Owen or Berba up front.


Serious question. Is there any United player you don't rate?



Vader13 said:


> We need a creative midfielder and a quality ball-winner - none of those names above are either of those. Carrick has been good this season and Cleverley started well but I'm not sure either of them are the solution to one of those problems. Anderson has one good game out of 5, Giggs is not far off being the same age as my dad and isn't the solution to anything at his age. Jones is a defender. Rooney is a striker. Play them in their best positions and buy two midfielders - Eriksen and Martinez would be great (if unlikely due to the fees).
> 
> We're definitely light in midfield, in terms of actual quality, this seems like a transition period in terms of the squad and most of the names we have there aren't the future nor will they ever be. We're fine in goal, will be fine in defence if the twins manage to not get injured every week and fine in attack - why we're so light in midfield is beyond me.


Although I agree we're light in midfield I'd really like to see us give Cleverley his shot to prove himself. I think he's more than earned his chance, he looked very good before his injury and has been very impressive wherever he's been. I honestly think a ball winning holding CM has been our major need for a while - Guys like M'Villa, Martinez or Tiote would be on my list before the more creative guys. I think with the likes of Cleverley, Nani, Valencia and Rooney in one team you have more than enough creativity. 

Also, the more I see of Jones, the less convinced I am that Ferguson thinks of him as a defender long term.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> Serious question. Is there any United player you don't rate?



If they are part of our Squad, You might as well accept they are going to be used in same ay or another, and All the players i have listed will be used in the 2nd half of the season if Fit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

not really. i mean for example i never wanna see jon obi or bosingwa in a chelsea jersey again

i mean atleast kalou can occasionally score. but these are just so damn useless. no assists and no goals. they can barely even tackle


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> If they are part of our Squad, You might as well accept they are going to be used in same ay or another, and All the players i have listed will be used in the 2nd half of the season if Fit.


It's one thing accepting that they'll be used, but actually thinking certain players are good enough despite nothing but evidence to the contrary just borders on delusional.

There aren't too many players in our sqaud that I don't rate, but I can accept that we shouldn't be relying on Giggs anymore, that Anderson is at the very least on his last chance and the likes of Gibson orOwen aren't good enough and certainly aren't reliable enough to be United players.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> It's one thing accepting that they'll be used, but actually thinking certain players are good enough despite nothing but evidence to the contrary just borders on delusional.
> 
> There aren't too many players in our sqaud that I don't rate, but I can accept that we shouldn't be relying on Giggs anymore, that Anderson is at the very least on his last chance and the likes of Gibson orOwen aren't good enough and certainly aren't reliable enough to be United players.


I never said we should be relying on giggs, but he can be an impact and is a player who will be used, so might as well count him, as we are speculating on who will be signed, we need to put ourselves in Fergies shoes and see what he sees, and that is Anderson is part of the squad, Owen was given a new contract 6 months ago, Giggs is still being used. and i never mentioned Gibson.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Johnson is shite, please offload him ASAP to the first team you find outside the top 6.



Us plz. Johnson is a phenomenal talent.


:lmao at Utd not needing anybody. Good luck winning the title with that central midfield.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> Us plz. Johnson is a phenomenal talent.
> 
> 
> :lmao at Utd not needing anybody. Good luck winning the title with that central midfield.


Erm, we did last year with an even worse midfield.

It's far from impossible, we rarely focus our play through the middle anyways.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

what central midfield 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> Erm, we did last year with an even worse midfield.
> 
> It's far from impossible, we rarely focus our play through the middle anyways.


It's a shame City are far better now than they were last year then.

It isn't impossible, just highly unlikely, the only United midfielder I'd take here would be Carrick tbh. I was over the moon we didn't sign Gibson.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> It's a shame City are far better now than they were last year then.
> 
> It isn't impossible, just highly unlikely, the only United midfielder I'd take here would be Carrick tbh. I was over the moon we didn't sign Gibson.



Its a shame we are also a better side, and we won the league last year with that Central midfield, So dont give me that. Your just another one of them fans, who don't realise, with Fergie anything is possible.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> It's a shame City are far better now than they were last year then.
> 
> It isn't impossible, just highly unlikely, the only United midfielder I'd take here would be Carrick tbh. I was over the moon we didn't sign Gibson.


City are obviously far better, and yet we're still only 2 points behind.

The midfield defenitely needs reinforcing, but I don't think it needs anything too dramatic. Ferguson rotates a lot anyways, I think Jones, Carrick, Cleverley + One more would be decent. Also, with Ferguson, the job of the midfielders is generally just to get the ball out wide and let the wingers do the damage. Even with Scholes and Keane that was still the philosophy.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Its a shame we are also a better side, and we won the league last year with that Central midfield, So dont give me that. Your just another one of them fans, who don't realise, with Fergie anything is possible.



Classing Utd as a better side than City is laughable. Yes Fergie is a fantastic manager and you'll be challenging for the title but City have too much quality. Or do you forget them hammering you 6-1? Evans played well in that game. 

Irish Jet I wouldn't class Jones as a midfielder fully. Sure he can play there but you'd want somebody else there who is a natural in that position. Cleverley is a great talent but shouldn't be placed under too much pressure. I'd say you need another two natural midfielders.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> Classing Utd as a better side than City is laughable. Yes Fergie is a fantastic manager and you'll be challenging for the title but City have too much quality. Or do you forget them hammering you 6-1? Evans played well in that game.
> 
> Irish Jet I wouldn't class Jones as a midfielder fully. Sure he can play there but you'd want somebody else there who is a natural in that position. Cleverley is a great talent but shouldn't be placed under too much pressure. I'd say you need another two natural midfielders.


Please don't mention Evans against City.:no:

I'm starting to get pretty unsure over what Jones actually is. I was skeptical over him in midfield but he's really impressing me. What's strange is that he's not even playing very defensively and looks to bomb forward as often as possible, teams really struggle to cope with his runs, he's like a train when he gets going. If only he could finish. 

He's still learning but I think I'm one of the few people who thinks that could be his full time position, he reminds me a lot of Ramires for Chelsea the way he plays.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Vader13 said:


> Wouldn't mind either of the Newcastle central midfielders either - in fact, we'll take both of them!


Done. The heroic return of Alan Smith and the boy wonder Dan Gosling are all yours for £50million.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> Classing Utd as a better side than City is laughable. Yes Fergie is a fantastic manager and you'll be challenging for the title but City have too much quality. Or do you forget them hammering you 6-1? Evans played well in that game.
> 
> Irish Jet I wouldn't class Jones as a midfielder fully. Sure he can play there but you'd want somebody else there who is a natural in that position. Cleverley is a great talent but shouldn't be placed under too much pressure. I'd say you need another two natural midfielders.



I have never classed Utd as a better side, Can you point where this has occurred for me, Unless you mean my last comment, which was simply saying we are a better side this year then last. Okay, That one game, we where extremely poor, but lets not forget we beat Arsenal 8-2. Whilst they won 1-0, Does that make us 5 goals different better, or is it simply Arsenal had a poor game against us, like we did agaiant City? What is more likely, there is a 6-1 difference between the top 2 in the league or One excelled whilst one completely underperformed, I would say as a team, we are about par with City, Maybe slightly worse, but there is not the difference people like to think.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> 10 Midfields, You crazy or something? Or just blind.....
> 
> Everyone of Utds players look out of thier depths in them games apart from Big Ed.
> 
> That Barcelona side was the best club side the world has ever seen, Every side got beat by them, it took some very underhand and dodgy tactics by Inter to stop them in 2010, So to even use that as an example, Everyone of our players looked out of depth, without a shadow of a doubt, does that make the utd squad dire?


Your midfielders do, yeah. Because they're not good enough. There are world class midfielders - Xavi, Iniesta, Alonso, Sniejder, Schweinstiger, Modric to name a few. Then there are good midfielders - Martinez, Vidal, Thiago, Banega. Then there are Man Utd midfielders at the level even below that - Fletcher, Anderson, Carrick.

Wilshere didn't look out of his depth against Barcelona. There's being outplayed, and then there's being made to look completely utterly inept like Carrick was.

English midfielders better than Carrick - Parker, Gerrard, Rodwell, Lampard, Wilshere, Cleverly, Milner. Phil Jones too, despite not being a midfielder. Same goes for Rooney in that regard. Hargreaves if he ever finds his fitness. Would also rather see Jordan Henderson given a go for England.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

great goal by carrick this week though

otherwise he's a bit of a running joke with my friends. especially with the united fans


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Carrick's been in great form recently. He's not the most dynamic player but he does his job well, and he's won over a lot of United fans that soured on him. Our midfield is, overall, fairly average, but his semi-resurgence has held it together. He's a great foil for Jones in midfield and I'd like to see him and Cleverley line up together more.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We joke about Renegade being Carrick and united07 being Pogba/Morrison, but I think Scott Button is actually Mike Phelan. :hmm:


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Stuart Holden, Lee chung yong, David Hoilett, chris samba, Gary Cahill, Al Habsi, Jordi gomez, James Mccarthy all premier league standard players heading for the championship and i wouldnt be surprised if most of them are snapped up in january


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



NostalgicDave said:


> Stuart Holden, Lee chung yong, David Hoilett, chris samba, Gary Cahill, Al Habsi, Jordi gomez, James Mccarthy all premier league standard players heading for the championship and i wouldnt be surprised if most of them are snapped up in january


You left out STEVE KEAN. I hear Ferguson has already given United the green light on KEAN being his successor.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Very interested to see where Stu Holden ends up...I think due to his injuries, he might have to stay with Bolton until January 2013. He'll have to prove he be the same guy before all the injuries.

Stupid cunt Jonny Evans. :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

after what happened tonight, apparently everyone is shitting on cahill

his stock has definitely gone down since summer


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



haribo said:


> We joke about Renegade being Carrick and united07 being Pogba/Morrison, but I think Scott Button is actually Mike Phelan. :hmm:


I have the tactical and footballing knowledge of Mikey Phelan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

jesus mike phelan's a moron then


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



haribo said:


> We joke about Renegade being Carrick and united07 being Pogba/Morrison, but I think Scott Button is actually Mike Phelan. :hmm:


Nah, with the way he's talking up SAF, I'm almost certain he's Roy Keane.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Nah, with the way he's talking up SAF, I'm almost certain he's Roy Keane.


If he was Roy Keane he would be hating on the United players though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Could be Arry, angling for the United job when SAF finally moves on.

SAF's triffic. Every United player is triffic. Michael Carrick may have left Spurs, but he's triffic. Plays like he's Spanish. Triffic. They don't need to do any deals in January. SAF's no wheeler and dealer. Triffic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Manchester City manager Roberto Mancini hopes left-back Wayne Bridge will leave the club in January.
> 
> Bridge, 31, has made only one appearance for City this season, in the Carling Cup win over Birmingham in September. He spent the end of last season on loan at West Ham.
> 
> Mancini said: "I don't understand why there are some players that have a chance to go and play, and don't.
> 
> "Wayne is a good guy but I hope he leaves in January."
> 
> Bridge cost City a reported £10m when he joined from Chelsea in January 2009 but has made just 40 league starts for the club.
> 
> Mancini is keen to move the former England man on as he is behind Gael Clichy, Aleksandar Kolarov and Pablo Zabaleta in the pecking order at the Etihad Stadium.
> 
> The City manager also revealed Bridge rejected a move to Celtic in the summer.
> 
> "I don't know why you would want to stay at a club where you can't play," Mancini said.
> 
> "He has a chance, maybe not in the Premier League but in the Championship.
> 
> "When we are young and start to play football we don't play for money, we play because we like football. Every player should have this target in mind - to play football.
> 
> "Wayne is a good guy, but he had two or three chances in the summer, including Celtic, who are an important team.
> 
> "He trains with us sometimes and sometimes with the young players but I hope, for him, he leaves in January because it's difficult for a player to stay training every day."


im going to guess cos he's getting 90k a week to sit on his ass, but thats just me.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So, in other words, Mancini: ''Wayne, get the fuck out.''


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Never thought the Gaitan rumours were true tbh. Good player and all, but we hardly need another winger.

Would love to see Utd get ERIKSEN :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

arsenal possibly in the market for a left back


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Really strong rumours we're getting Pienaar back. 

Not sure I want him back when we've got DRENTHE now.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Could be Arry, angling for the United job when SAF finally moves on.
> 
> SAF's triffic. Every United player is triffic. Michael Carrick may have left Spurs, but he's triffic. Plays like he's Spanish. Triffic. *They don't need to do any deals in January*. SAF's no wheeler and dealer. Triffic.


I cannot imagine Redknapp even thinking that :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

That's before he gets in. :side:


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The best thing about transfer windows are Redknapp doing press conferences from his car. He must just drive around, look for groups of journalists just so he can lean out of his window and say 'He's a 'triffic player, absolutely 'triffic. We'd love to have him at the club if he was available. But, you know we don't talk about players under contract'.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He just does circles of WHL until the journos show up. Highlight of deadline day last window is still Tom Huddlestone (think it was him) coming out and telling the journos that they're not going to believe who Spurs have snuck in the back and that they've all missed the story.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It's nice they've found Huddlestone a role at the club.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EFC Bronco said:


> Really strong rumours we're getting Pienaar back.
> 
> Not sure I want him back when we've got DRENTHE now.


Such a great move for him to Spurs. Yet another that's been ruined because they thought the grass was greener (See: Seb Bassong).


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ive heard United are going to move for ibrahim afellay, a playmaker who can also play on the wing.

If its true he will cost more than 10 million though

Chelsea have been linked with zakaria labyad a 17 year old winger at PSV AND SHOCK OF THE CENTURY THEY ARE LINKED WITH NEYMAR................


................. again.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I don't think Barca would sell Afellay since he will likely be returning in the next month or two. Especially now that Villa is out for the rest of the season.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we don't need torres he can stay in london and tevez if he comes would be a great signing but us Milan fans prefer if we sign a midfielder


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bassong proved he was good enough to be a regular starter for Spurs when he first joined, they got 4th spot and alot of that was down to the understanding he and Dawson had as the regular CB pairing. Now suddenly 'Arry benches him for injury prone Gallas, King (who tbf when fit, and that's WHEN, is still a fucking beast) and Kaboul who's very erratic.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Dougie Freedman has told Newcastle United that they aren't a big enough club to snare Wilfried Zaha.

Speaking to the South London Press as speculation continues about Newcastle's interest in the player (especially following Peter Beardsley's wasted trip the other day), Freedman said.

'Wilfried is better than a Newcastle. I know the chairman won't accept six million and that rules out a lot of clubs. If you're talking 10 then who is going to pay? That is the top five in the Premier League.'

Is this guy for real? Words fail me.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

errrrr yeah. chelsea might be on the market for a new centreback after the last few days :side:


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



NostalgicDave said:


> Ive heard United are going to move for ibrahim afellay, a playmaker who can also play on the wing.
> 
> If its true he will cost more than 10 million though


I'd take him...on a loan deal. Even if Fergie doesn't want to buy big I really hope he brings in a loan or two. But I've only seen us loan Henrik Larsson in the past 10 years. And Howard Webb. So it looks unlikely.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Afellay be a good short term loan deal, good footballer just probably doesn't suit barca. But again it's not what united need a combative proper cm is needed.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

cahill to chelsea? car crash waiting to happen.

cahill is the most overrated defender in the epl.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Afellay be a good short term loan deal, good footballer just probably doesn't suit barca. But again it's not what united need a combative proper cm is needed.


He's a good player and has done well when picked, but there's too many options. I don't see him getting regular game time when he returns, even with Villa injured, so he may go in the summer.



W.4.E said:


> cahill to chelsea? car crash waiting to happen.
> 
> cahill is the most overrated defender in the epl.


He shouldn't be starting for England alongside Terry, that's for sure. Can't think of a more overrated defender off the top of my head either, other than Terry himself.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Johnny Evans.

The fact he's not collecting my bins overrates him beyond belief.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



W.4.E said:


> cahill to chelsea? car crash waiting to happen.
> 
> cahill is the most overrated defender in the epl.


Samba. Trust me he's shit. Cahill looked good last night. Samba's causes as much chaos in his own penalty area as he does in the oppositions. He's slow & clumsy. Terribly overrated. If Arsenal offered £10m I'd let Wenger bend me over and ravage me like I was one of his youth team players..


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Such a great move for him to Spurs. Yet another that's been ruined because they thought the grass was greener (See: Seb Bassong).


Exactly, held Everton to ransom, refused to play in the derby, then sits for nearly a year warming the bench at spurs. No sympathy for him.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cahill is overrated by some but is far from shit, hes one of the better english defenders in the league.

Jan Vertonghen linked with spurs and United, Van-der-wiel linked with chelsea and draxter has been linked with Arsenal. Wijnaldum and strootman linked with liverpool but that will never happen as they just moved in the summer. They cost about 12 million combined in the summer and are supposed to be worth about 12 mill each now

The Bundesliga has lots of good young german players and the Eredvisie has lots of good young european players but alot of them seem to have thier heads screwed on right. Only big clubs will lure them away i think as they want to develop where they are.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Van Der Wiel is off to Valencia in the summer.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

tbf Evans has been pretty good lately, since Fergie likely gave him the hairdryer after the City smashing.

Also that Van der Wiel deal isn't confirmed yet, VDW has agreed terms with Valencia but no fee has been agreed yet.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It'll happen. Van Der Wiel wants to go there, has agreed to terms on a five year deal, and there's plenty of time to get the fee done. You just want him at United. 8*D


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd like him at Utd but I was just pointing out it hasn't ACTUALLY happened yet 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

dem blogz


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Where is STRINGER on that note?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who cares? 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

incoming picture post from cactwma


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

well apparently Real are bidding for mario fernandes. i looked up his profile on wikipedia



> Mário Figueira Fernandes (born 19 September 1990 in São Caetano do Sul, São Paulo), is a Brazilian footballer who currently plays for Grêmioutil the end of 2011.
> Mainly a central defender, he can also operate as a right defender. He's a big fan of Nutella.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It is an exceptional chocolate spread to be fair, great on toast.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Suarez isnt a fan of nutella. He considers it inferior to nusco chocolate spread


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Suarez isnt a fan of nutella. He considers it inferior to nusco chocolate spread


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> It'll happen. Van Der Wiel wants to go there, has agreed to terms on a five year deal, and there's plenty of time to get the fee done. You just want him at United. 8*D


If Liverpool made a bid, we're in. (Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fernandes is more of a right back, and I'd imagine that's where Madrid want him to play, having played Ramos centrally lately. Gremio have knocked back bids for him though, and apparently want a huge payday for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gibbs is out for at least another four weeks.

It's time for Arsene to invest in a new left-back for the future. Gibbs has proven he cannot stay healthy.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Should go for Baines.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Why go for another left back when you have Andre FAT Santos?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Baines makes sense.

So it won't happen. :no:


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Russian tanks full of cash~!

Manchester City of League One~!

Insert another smartass comparison here~!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I don't think these Pato and Arsenal links are credible, but I don't care. I wanna believe anyway. Would be awesome.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

are we getting tevez or no, the transfer is too long. if city reject then dont buy him and get someone who can play in cl and is a midfileder. a holding midfielder would be good.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

milan president already said it's tevez or bust


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> milan president already said it's tevez or bust


i know that, but he can change his mind, hopefully he does. the vice president cant see than mvb is our weakest link and if we play him we surely get screwed in important games, we need someone who can replace him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Pato admits Allegri issues
> Brazilian linked with big-money move
> 
> Alexandre Pato has admitted he would like a better relationship with coach Massimiliano Allegri amid reports he is set for a move away from AC Milan.
> 
> Reports in France claim that Paris Saint Germain are in talks over a possible €50million deal for Pato, who has previously been linked with a transfer to England.
> 
> Now big-spending PSG could be ready to seal a deal for Pato, which would seemingly then pave the way for Carlos Tevez' deal with Milan.
> 
> And on Tuesday, Pato revealed that things are not as he would like with Allegri.
> 
> "I would like to have a more direct relationship with Allegri," he told the Corriere dello Sport.
> 
> "I won't say much more. If he thinks it is right to criticise me, then I have to keep my head down and work. I have to respect what the coach says.
> 
> "The fact remains, however, that if he has noticed something wrong with my game then he would be better to come directly to me so we can discuss it together."
> 
> Pato also admitted how much he loved working under Carlo Ancelotti - who coincidentally is being strongly linked with taking over at PSG.
> 
> "Carlo always spoke to me, told me what to do on the field," he said.
> 
> "If I have to improve [now] then [Allegri] has to recommend how. Champions must always move forward, they are expected to be the best.
> 
> "Every now and then Allegri will explain something to me, but a coach should always suggest to his players how to correct defects."
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7398593/Pato-admits-Allegri-issues


It's okay, no signs of Robinho leaving.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

no no, pato's coming to us :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

if this happen i officially would hate allegri, how dumb is he, he is 23, the future, he is in poor form now but when he is in good form he is awesome. robinho will not leave, he is important for us. what is the coach thinking. then we would only have 2 strikers in champions league. zlatan and roby, cassano is injured, inzzghi demoted from 1st team, el sharraw is too young. hope this does not happen, but i rather pato go to psg than city, unless we do a trade with city, they take pato and we get balloteli. which would not happen. i hope the french media is trolling with us. if this happen, allegri should go away from milan immdediately


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I doubt the talks of a transfer being discussed are true, but they could be soon with Pato coming out and admitting there's a poor relationship there. City certainly wouldn't be giving you Balotelli either. Mancini's not going to give him away at this stage.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> I doubt the talks of a transfer being discussed are true, but they could be soon with Pato coming out and admitting there's a poor relationship there. City certainly wouldn't be giving you Balotelli either. Mancini's not going to give him away at this stage.


they could give us aguero. well, it is true, pato and allegri has a poor relationship. i dont know what happened, he was fine until that injury against udinese, since then after returning he has been in poor form only scoring 1 goal in serie a. but i dont think milan would sell him, the president likes him, the daughter of the president was dating with him also, i bet the president could fire allegri if he plans on selling pato. plus pato perform in big games, robinho does not


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we're not parting with aguero or balotelli for pato.

they're both better than pato


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao Why would City give Aguero to Milan?


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Aguero is the best striker in the league after RVP and top 5 in the world. Balotelli has been superb all season, even in the 0-0 against Brom he had a scissor kick wrongfully disallowed and randomly hit the bar from 35 yards. Also stories emerging of him laying down a £1000 bar tab for City fans and only drinking soft drinks, before going to midnight mass. Clearly trying to put a positive spin on his wacky antics. Neither of them are going anywhere.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> the daughter of the president was dating with him also,


Hunter Hearst Pato


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

RVP to city after that 0-0 tie.

not enough attacking options at the front lads. theyre gonna need more from their training camp arsenal


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

And after West Brom broke the Prem record for fewest clean sheets last season. 8*D


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

City want Hazard :lmao


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pato was a wonderful talent lads, but that injury has changed him quite alot, can't see him being the same.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pato for Carroll? fair trade, no?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

liverpool getting raped in that. i doubt pato can drink people under the table like big andy


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It's alright, we're signing Higuain and Ozil anyway.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah, theyre probably sick of being of european championships all the time and want a break


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd be sick of being of European Championships too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

hey, we;re getting eden to feed it to edin. be jealous.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> I'd be sick of being of European Championships too.


You just think you're cock of the walk don't you? Well I am here to show you that you are cock of nothing!


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What was you meant to say, redeadening?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'm no Piers Morgan.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> we're not parting with aguero or balotelli for pato.
> 
> they're both better than pato


we can fool you like inter did with barca and about aguero i was just joking.



Rush said:


> Pato for Carroll? fair trade, no?


no, unlesss 70 million more is given since carrol is a waste of money.




IrishViper said:


> Pato was a wonderful talent lads, but that injury has changed him quite alot, can't see him being the same.


true, but i think he can get back in form, that injury was very serious


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We're linked with Zamora 8*D


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> We're linked with Zamora 8*D



So is every club in the bottom 10 just about, he'll end up at QPR anyhow... He can then stay in west london( his home city), not move anything, family, house, leaving friends or the area. and still pick up a nice pay check in the premier league.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> So is every club in the bottom 10 just about, he'll end up at QPR anyhow... He can then stay in west london( his home city), not move anything, family, house, leaving friends or the area. and still pick up a nice pay check in the premier league.


That be true, but hey QPR want Bent. SO......Sunderland could seem viable if MON can do some super work.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> That be true, but hey QPR want Bent. SO......Sunderland could seem viable if MON can do some super work.


QPR arent going to folk out the 25million for bent and pay him the 80k a week on top, any time soon. They first need to make sure of Premier League Survival, and build a stadium capable of servicing 80k a week players, and then they can look at the top names, Currently someone like Zamora is the best they can do, well anyone an upgrade on Boothroyd, Helguson and DJ-- Championship strikers.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> QPR arent going to folk out the 25million for bent and pay him the 80k a week on top, any time soon. They first need to make sure of Premier League Survival, and build a stadium capable of servicing 80k a week players, and then they can look at the top names, Currently someone like Zamora is the best they can do, well anyone an upgrade on Boothroyd, Helguson and DJ-- Championship strikers.


They have the money, I doubt Villa will ask for 25 million. QPR can offer 15-17 + Taarabt or somesort for him.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> They have the money, I doubt Villa will ask for 25 million. QPR can offer 15-17 + Taarabt or somesort for him.


He cost them 24million, and Tony Ferdanez is no idiot. He wont be held to ransom, He is a billionaire for a reason, He invests and buys the right things, not any old thing, he will see QPR as something with the right investment can go big, Plus Warnock will want a big striker, he has a fetish about power houses. Whilst Taarabt wont be leaving for anywhere other then france, and even then they want 15million.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

vice president denies pato and psg reports, great. he is the future, ibra is not. ibra going to retire soon


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> vice president denies pato and psg reports, great. he is the future, ibra is not. ibra going to retire soon


Ibra is 30, he has a few years left in the old man league of Serie A


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Ibra is 30, he has a few years left in the old man league of Serie A


he has 2-4 year left in him and his contract with milan end 2013, i think he would leave in 2014, i doubt he want to play for long. and if you take the average of serie a it is not old. and a lot of teams has old players, man utd has giggs. barca has puyol, real has carvalho, chelsea has drogba. arsenal has rosicky. inter has zanetti, etc.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> he has 2-4 year left in him and his contract with milan end 2013, i think he would leave in 2014, i doubt he want to play for long. and if you take the average of serie a it is not old. and a lot of teams has old players, man utd has giggs. barca has puyol, real has carvalho, chelsea has drogba. arsenal has rosicky. inter has zanetti, etc.


Giggs is the exception rather then the Norm, People have neen saying for years that Chelsea squad is too old, Rosicky is 31 and hardly ever players. Carvalho again is an exception really, whilst Serie A has many, Milan have had 30+ for many years now.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If Anchelotti goes too PSG watch Pato,Kaka run too Paris on 200+K a week!!expect a few marque signings ala Beckham(this thurs/Fri) or maybe even Fat Frank


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Rosicky only just turned 31. Not a great example of golden oldies in football.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Thomas Rosicky. 31. Still not a football


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> he has 2-4 year left in him and his contract with milan end 2013, i think he would leave in 2014, i doubt he want to play for long. and if you take the average of serie a it is not old. and a lot of teams has old players, man utd has giggs. barca has puyol, real has carvalho, chelsea has drogba. arsenal has rosicky. inter has zanetti, etc.


pick the odd one out

correct, it's drogba.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Giggs is the exception rather then the Norm, People have neen saying for years that Chelsea squad is too old, Rosicky is 31 and hardly ever players. Carvalho again is an exception really, whilst Serie A has many, Milan have had 30+ for many years now.


man utd has owen, berbatov,park jisung, michael carrick, vidic, rio ferdinad, evra, so giggs is not the only exception, plus chelsea has many old players also, arsenal is the team thas a lot of young players.



Kiz said:


> pick the odd one out
> 
> correct, it's drogba.


i was not picking the odd one out, i was giving examples of the old players these teams have.




BkB Hulk said:


> Rosicky only just turned 31. Not a great example of golden oldies in football.


it is still old


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If Inzaghi gets any older he's gonna start getting a government check every month alongside his AC Milan one

We all have old players but come on, not to the degree the italians do. And even then, the Chelsea squad are still considered old. I like Frank, Drogba and Terry, but lets face it, they're not what they used to be.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> If Inzaghi gets any older he's gonna start getting a government check every month alongside his AC Milan one


he is demoted from 1st team squad for your info.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> he is demoted from 1st team squad for your info.


Considering he's 38, i should hope so


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

anyone heard of nikolay Mihaylov, ex liverpool goalie, is he good? he says he want to play for milan, so i am asking is he good?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

According to wikipedia, he played for liverpool for three years.

he got zero games

youre better off asking a twente fan to be honest


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i saw him once when WITSEL and co fisted him in the champions league qualifiers.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> man utd has owen, berbatov,park jisung, michael carrick, vidic, rio ferdinad, evra, so giggs is not the only exception, plus chelsea has many old players also, arsenal is the team thas a lot of young players.



Okay so we are now classing 30 as old, My Mistake. I thought Defenders generally peaked around 28 and started to deline at 31. so For me, Vdic is still in his prime, Carrick isnt old at all, I think we need to assess what is old, 30 is not old in football, berbatov and Owen are 4th and 5th choice striker. Park is not old, neither is Vidic, Evra. Rio is only starting to decline properly.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

there is no twente fan here, i saw on goal.com, 7 million for rossi, 5 million for montolivo, and 10 million for radja nainggolan. 
milan should grab them fast it could improve our midfiled(our weakest part) and all of them are eligible for cl, if we get there is no way arsenal could defeat us.



Scott Button said:


> Okay so we are now classing 30 as old, My Mistake. I thought Defenders generally peaked around 28 and started to deline at 31. so For me, Vdic is still in his prime, Carrick isnt old at all, I think we need to assess what is old, 30 is not old in football, berbatov and Owen are 4th and 5th choice striker. Park is not old, neither is Vidic, Evra. Rio is only starting to decline properly.


then ibra is not old, bonera is not, if you dont consider 30 yrs old.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

You really shouldnt have let Pirlo go


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

aquilani is better than the current pirlo. more consistent. but we should have not sold him, stupid decision by the allegri


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Thats the odd part. He's the heart of Juve midfield and you didnt even sell him. He left on a free


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

wait, 7 mil for rossi. what rossi. please dont say roma de rossi. please.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> then ibra is not old, bonera is not, if you dont consider 30 yrs old.


I was never the one who said Ibra was close to retiring, I said he had plenty of miles left in him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Can't wait to sign Demba Ba for £30m and Hoilett for £20m.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> wait, 7 mil for rossi. what rossi. please dont say roma de rossi. please.


yup. its that guy


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Thats the odd part. He's the heart of Juve midfield and you didnt even sell him. He left on a free


marchisio has been much better than pirlo. milan should get de rossi, much better than mvb, montolivo would a great sub for aquilani, radja naniglonan would a great sub for rossi, at least we should get one of them. they are cheap in total these three players would 22 million, 2 million less than ibra, come on milan, get them, they are the solution to our midfield


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

youre absolutely delirious if you think you could get de rossi for SEVEN MILLION POUNDS/EUROS. SEVEN.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

ITS OVER 9000

what, you think you know better than goal.com?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yes, yes i do.

roma, the same club that wouldnt accept 30 mil from us, would accept 7 mil from milan. come on now


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

they dont want your dirty money kiz. they want milan's really dirty money

clearly they would rather sell a top player to a local rival than for less money than selling it to a far away country for ALOT of money

it makes perfect business sense.

lolgoal


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i wish i had goal's business sense.

here's a tip reymysteriofan. if you dont want people to laugh, dont seriously discuss goal articles. they're for mocking, and NOTHING more


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

goal articles are srs business. because you see milan are buying all those players for low low prices and then are gonna crush arsenal with these new players and then make Real their bitch.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> youre absolutely delirious if you think you could get de rossi for SEVEN MILLION POUNDS/EUROS. SEVEN.


i trust goal.com much more than you, his contract is ending this summer, so city would be so stupid to pay 30 million for someone whose contract is ending june 2012, maybe he does not want to go to city


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...tor-bruno-conti-we-once-rejected-chelseas-70m

goal.com

srs bzns


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

me and goal are on about the same level. you believed my pato to city "article"


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

why would roma want 70 (lol) or 30 million? clearly they were waiting for the 7 million euro offer


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

then why in the world dont they sign him new contract, it is so stupid, and milan never offer 7 million for him, milan is not interested in him. at least we should get montolivo or radja even though de rossi would be awesome


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

because roma are waiting for milan's mind boggling 1.3 mil offer.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

roma must be the arsenal to Milan's City then


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

maybe de rossi does not want to go to england, he want to stay in italy, could be a reason.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

if he wants to stay in italy wouldnt he stay with roma like, where he was born, played his entire career, etc etc. moving to milan gets him nothing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The jump between 30 million and 7 million isnt minor

Please answer me, what in God's name is goal.com basing this info on? I literally think he just typed the first number that popped into his head


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> if he wants to stay in italy wouldnt he stay with roma like, where he was born, played his entire career, etc etc. moving to milan gets him nothing.


trophies. in roma he get nothing, except few coppa italias(which is worthless)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

what if he wants trophies, not throphies


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao when people say goal.com I imagine that childish footy mag "Match" :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I could live to be 30 and never understand the italian leagues

match > goal.com

match was actually pretty funny, and much more credible than goal.com. dont insult match by lumping it in the same category as goal.com


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> I could live to be 30 and never understand the italian leagues
> 
> match > goal.com
> 
> match was actually pretty funny, and much more credible than goal.com. dont insult match by lumping it in the same category as goal.com


I'm sure they brought A SHITTY eqivilant to match out called score, yeah that's what I meant score :side:.


Man, I have the match annual 2008 knocking about somewhere 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I frivolously say that we will spend £150m in January and now all of a sudden they are reports saying we are going to spend £150m in January :hmm:

I should have been a journalist. Easy shit.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i hope we buy some players in jan


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I hope Sunderland buy some players in the winter transfer market, we need to.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

apparently Pato's agent just was interviewed on the radio, and said PSG have agreed personal terms with Pato, now the club need to agree a fee


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

They better come in for Malouda. 

Edit: And Cech.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> apparently Pato's agent just was interviewed on the radio, and said PSG have agreed personal terms with Pato, now the club need to agree a fee


pato agent is trolling.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Imagine if PSG sign Henry......

Karl Henry that is..


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pardew says we'll not be signing a striker, we'll "go with what we've got".

wut.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Pardew says we'll not be signing a striker, we'll "go with what we've got".
> 
> wut.


You don't have faith in Demba ba to score for you?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Not when he's in Africa for a month.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

oh that reminds me that we will play antonini for a month, oh shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> apparently Pato's agent just was interviewed on the radio, and said PSG have agreed personal terms with Pato, now the club need to agree a fee


impossibru, he's off the city. source: goal.kiz


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> impossibru, he's off the city. source: goal.kiz


impossibru! 

we need a left back, antonin would screw us for a month(he sucks, taiwo is better)


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Pardew says we'll not be signing a striker, we'll "go with what we've got".
> 
> wut.


You could always buy Mikel and play him up front?

Can't wait for the window to open. It will close and all we will have signed is Gary Cahill and I'll bitching no doubt.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> You could always buy Mikel and play him up front?


:hmm:

On that note we could play Alan Smith up front. Holy fuck, do not want.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> You could always buy Mikel and play him up front?
> 
> Can't wait for the window to open. It will close and all we will have signed is Gary Cahill and I'll bitching no doubt.


Im hearing some really contrasting bullshit. Either the entire squad is getting an overhaul, or we're getting cahill


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> :hmm:
> 
> On that note we could play Alan Smith up front. Holy fuck, do not want.


Step aside Demba ba

income Sammyobi and The Lone Ranger.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

MIKEL FOR SALE. MIKEL FOR SALE. MASTER OF HOLDING. GET HIM WHILE HE'S HOT, WE CANT HOLD HIM FOREVER (8*D). BUY MIKEL GET BOSINGWA FREE OF CHARGE


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Im hearing some really contrasting bullshit. Either the entire squad is getting an overhaul, or we're getting cahill


Squad won't get overhauled in January. It's near impossible to do that. But we need to add players now for next season. We need to spend big in January, so we won't have to do so much in the summer, except sell.



redeadening said:


> MIKEL FOR SALE. MIKEL FOR SALE. MASTER OF HOLDING. GET HIM WHILE HE'S HOT, WE CANT HOLD HIM FOREVER (8*D). BUY MIKEL GET BOSINGWA FREE OF CHARGE


BUY BEFORE JANUARY 4TH AND GET A PAULO FERREIRA FOR £1 THIS SUMMER!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Paulo actually impressed me in the Spurs game

somehow he kept stopping gareth bale :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who the fuck needs Demba Ba?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Anyone that gets a goal at the Camp Nou is a God. Made Puyol look a mug.

I'm addicted to Ameobi.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

resign big andeh magpies!


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> resign big andeh magpies!


Listen to this man. Smart Guy right here. (Y)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> resign big andeh magpies!


I genuinely wonder how much Liverpool could get for him right now if they tried to get rid. Because he's English probably around £8million, if he was from Holland probably closer to £8k.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Chelsea are now linked with HULK. 

Goodluck with your 100 mil buyout clause goals in 2012.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

HULK

AVB should keep faith in his current squad if you ask me. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Arsenal interested in Podolski, not sure if Wenger is willing to spend the 15-20 million for him

Corluka to Roma seems close, he is no longer needed at Spurs, would be a good move for him and vital for him prior to Euro 2012


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Arsenal interested in Podolski, not sure if Wenger is willing to spend the 15-20 million for him
> 
> Corluka to Roma seems close, he is no longer needed at Spurs, would be a good move for him and vital for him prior to Euro 2012


The Podolski rumour has been going on for a while now, I've heard that he wants to leave but wouldn't like to move to another German club.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


>


he should form a great partnership with franky then


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> "I would always say that, theoretically, there is a small chance I could leave, if the club receive a suitable offer and it's one I wouldn't want to turn down, but the reality is that I expect to stay at Spurs until June, and then we will see."


We'll wait for you, Luka!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*










"This pleases me. I look forward to setting you free my son"


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Give it Up Boys. He won't leave 










They have won


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i refuse to let droopy dog win


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Arsenal have put in a bid for Cuenca apparently. 

*GTFO * Arsene.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Don't sell Modric to Chelsea...










...then finish above them.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So whats the latest gossip with Chelsea and there rumoured endeavours?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Give it Up Boys. He won't leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have won


We'll get him if we finish top 4 (which we will). Guaranteed.

There is no way they can turn down his wishes again if the right money comes in. Plus with Harry leaving for the England job, it'll be harder for them to hold. You can only do it for so long.



IrishViper said:


> So whats the latest gossip with Chelsea and there rumoured endeavours?


GARY CAHILL! BEST CB IN THE WORLD!


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

@Joel. But then what If Spurs also finish top 4 :hmm:


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> @Joel. But then what If Spurs also finish top 4 :hmm:


I always thought that would change things, but he still is hinting that he wants to leave, by saying that he is likely to stay until June.

Things can change though and if Spurs finish in top 4 and he realises he will be playing CL football without having to move, he could just end up wanting to stay.

I don't think he is a money grabber. He just wants to compete at the highest level and with his talent he deserves to.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Chelsea are nowhere near the highest level atm tho, Tottenham are better currently and really at the end of the day, he's under contract and Levy doesn't have to sell him if he doesn't want to. Spurs aren't gonna let him go, really wish all this nonsense would just stop.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Most guys say stuff like that when their career's at a club are in doubt though Joel so I wouldn't try read to much into it. 

Even if Spurs don't make Champo League I can't see him leaving.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I always thought that would change things, but he still is hinting that he wants to leave, by saying that he is likely to stay until June.
> 
> Things can change though and if Spurs finish in top 4 and he realises he will be playing CL football without having to move, he could just end up wanting to stay.
> 
> *I don't think he is a money grabber. He just wants to compete at the highest level and with his talent he deserves to.*


Then he would just get transferred to one of the Manchester clubs. 

Seriously though, Spurs are just really amazing this year and I'm starting to actually believe that the 4th place will be a battle between Arsenal and Chelsea (lol Liverpool). 

All really depends on the transfer window (and potentially a AVB sacking), but right now Spurs are better of the 3.


----------



## Heel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



ClickLiverpool said:


> Liverpool have made an enquiry for Aston Villa striker Darren Bent.
> 
> The 27-year-old will be sacrificed by Villa boss Alex McLeish as he attempts to bolster the mid-table side's transfer kitty during the upcoming window.
> 
> Speculation over Bent's future has began to mount after injury sidelined him for Villa's 2-0 defeat to Liverpool earlier this month yet was photographed shopping in Cambridge on the same day.
> 
> His fire power and link-up play with England team mate Stewart Downing, who left Villa last summer, is understood to be the key motivation for Liverpool's Champions League charge.
> 
> Kenny Dalglish has been mulling over a move for the well-travelled hit man in light of the club's lack of clinical edge in front of goal, which has resulted in six home draws.
> 
> Luis Suarez's goal tally has stalled while Andy Carroll continues to shoulder the burden of the excessive £35million price tag which lured him to Anfield just 11 months prior.
> 
> Monday's stalemate with bottom club Blackburn Rovers has prompted Liverpool to signal their intent for Bent, who appears set to leave Villa Park almost a year since his arrival.
> 
> In spite of McLeish's doubt that 'anybody' could afford the club's record signing, the former Sunderland man will be allowed to leave for significantly less than his £24million valuation.
> 
> But Liverpool face competition from both Fulham and newly-promoted Queens Park Rangers.
> 
> Damien Comolli, the Reds' director of football, admitted last January that the club had considered a move for Bent prior to his move to Villa but claimed that his "lone wolf" approach to games would have proved incompatible with striker Fernando Torres, who later joined Chelsea.


I wouldn't actually mind Bent at LFC, at least he can score goals


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I expected Bent to go to Arsenal (as long as Wenger paid the money) or Liverpool when he left Sunderland, although I was surprised he left Sunderland at the time he did. Was chuffed when Villa signed him and he's scored a bunch of goals for us. However, seeing him for full matches more whilst he has been at Villa have made me see that his link up and 'team' play isn't very good. On match of the day I would just see him slot it into the bottom corner every week. He won't create much but his movement in the box is great.

If you look at one of the games Liverpool didn't win where they missed a bunch of chances earlier in the season. eg. Norwich at home- they would have definitely won that game if Bent had been on the pitch playing for them. Grateful that he came to Villa last season when we were relatively low in the table and there was a chance of relegation. Not sure where Scott Button got his 80k a week wages info from, but I'm not denying he got a paid more than he did at Sunderland. Still grateful that he came here and wouldn't wish him badly if he left now. Gabby has been better this season, but I guess he would be harder to get since he's a Villa fan and a brummie etc.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Was pretty upset to know that Bent was up for sale last year and we didn't go in for him. He would have been perfect for us and much better than Carroll at a cheaper price. Especially since he's a proven goalscorer. If the rumors are true then I'd gladly love to see Liverpool sign him up.


----------



## Heel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bent doesn't offer much in the build-up but neither does Carroll quite frankly. The difference is that Bent will always get you 15-20 goals a season and Carroll won't.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Apparently, we've offered Henry a 2-month loan deal. Sounds good for me. A front three of Henry-GOAL Persie-Walcott would be pretty stellar, while Gervinho is out on international duty.

For the transfer window, two signings would do for me: a striker and a left back. Gibbs can't seem to play two games on the trot and we need a back-up for Santos. A striker is a must because Arsene doesn't seem to have the faith in Chamakh anymore and I don't know what Park is doing. Podolski would be terrific for us. He's not cup-tied and he is a superb player with plenty of experience, talent, and composure.

Apart from the two and according to Arsene, we have new signings in Wilshere, Sagna, Jenkinson, and Santos. So win!  I've excluded Diaby because he will go back to Training Room FC after his 2-game loan spell on the pitch.

I'm not sold on selling Arshavin but if we can get Podolski, then we should let Chamakh leave. We're doing no good to him by keeping him on the bench and he doesn't suit our play; otherwise, he is a very good striker. Sell Almunia and Squid. Would that make room for Kaka on loan? :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

would be great in jan transfer if we get montolivo or radja or de rossi(highly unlikely). this will helps us in midfiled and our problem in midfield is solved. then we buy one striker and that is all, any striker. maxi lopez would do. and next summer we should sell most of the oldies.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Alot of you on this, from what I have read are very hating down on Chelsea, now I'm knew to this forum but some things clearly need to be sorted out:

Firstly, declaring Spurs are better than Chelsea is ludicrous, they will hit a patch of better teams (which for the most part they have avoided / had sparingly) They will have there collapse, everything they are achieving is down to Adebayour, a decent striker who will be devoid of form at some point just like his quick start to Arsenal and City which then falters.

Then there is those saying Chelsea do not play at the highest level, last time I checked they were in the Champions League and the Manchester Clubs were not, they might be off form at the moment but every team goes off form, with quality like Terry, Cole, Essien, Mata, Sturridge etc then they will come good. Thats a given.

This isn't a rant btw, I'm just a wrestling/footie nerd looking for some debate and news, but I felt the above statements had to be made.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



IrishViper said:


> Alot of you on this, from what I have read are very hating down on Chelsea, now I'm knew to this forum but some things clearly need to be sorted out:
> 
> *Firstly, declaring Spurs are better than Chelsea is ludicrous, they will hit a patch of better teams (which for the most part they have avoided / had sparingly) They will have there collapse, everything they are achieving is down to Adebayour, a decent striker who will be devoid of form at some point just like his quick start to Arsenal and City which then falters.*
> 
> Then there is those saying Chelsea do not play at the highest level, last time I checked they were in the Champions League and the Manchester Clubs were not, they might be off form at the moment but every team goes off form, with quality like Terry, Cole, Essien, Mata, Sturridge etc then they will come good. Thats a given.
> 
> This isn't a rant btw, I'm just a wrestling/footie nerd looking for some debate and news, but I felt the above statements had to be made.


So no credit goes to VDV? Modric? Bale? Parker?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

parker has been the best midfielder in the league bar none imo

for all the good players chelsea have, they have so much absolute garbage. kalou, bosingwa, ivanovic, mikel, torres, malouda that get regular gametime.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Nah, if you gave credit to them you'd probably have to acknowledge that Spurs are better than Chelsea at this point in time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> parker has been the best midfielder in the league bar none imo
> 
> for all the good players chelsea have, they have so much absolute garbage. kalou, bosingwa, ivanovic, mikel, torres, malouda that get regular gametime.


i wouldnt lump Ivanovic in that group. Bad Centre back, heck of a right back though


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Renegade™ said:


> Chelsea are nowhere near the highest level atm tho, Tottenham are better currently and really at the end of the day, he's under contract and Levy doesn't have to sell him if he doesn't want to. Spurs aren't gonna let him go, really wish all this nonsense would just stop.


Of course Chelseea are still at a high level. We're playing in THE hiighest level of club football. Can't say that about United.

Spurs are in better form, sure. But there is still 5 months to go. Shit changes daily in football. If he was content at Spurs, he won't be saying "until June".

And please about the contract. When has a contract stopped a move happening recently. Were you saying all of this when you were after Carrick and Berbatov?



Chain Gang solider said:


> Most guys say stuff like that when their career's at a club are in doubt though Joel so I wouldn't try read to much into it.
> 
> Even if Spurs don't make Champo League I can't see him leaving.


There's nothing really to be read into though. Everything is clear as day due to the events in the summer.

You can only hold a player against their will for so long. Arsenal and United and even the same Spurs have learnt this in the past.



EGame said:


> Then he would just get transferred to one of the Manchester clubs.
> 
> Seriously though, Spurs are just really amazing this year and I'm starting to actually believe that the 4th place will be a battle between Arsenal and Chelsea (lol Liverpool).
> 
> All really depends on the transfer window (and potentially a AVB sacking), but right now Spurs are better of the 3.


Luckily for us he likes London 8*D

Spurs are in much better form and do look good for third, but we've clawed back points on people many times and I expect to do the same to Spurs. 

When we played them with our makeshift defence the other day and looked likely to win the game, I knew they weren't a better team than us. Form deceives true ability.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

until avb works out the english game chelsea are going to stutter.


----------



## IrishViper

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

VdV Over rated to the hilt, a poor mans Mata/Silva and thats a fact.

Bale is good, at running, a defender which has somewhat decent positioning can silence him in an instance. Which was proven when a slow and old Paulo Fereira at Chelsea came on, for the second season in a row and put him out of the game.

Parker has not been that good this season, no doubt a talented player but he is incomparable to some of the leagues best midfielders.

Modric has been the same this year as last, a neat little dinky player but when he comes up agains't a decent player, he is out of the match before it begins, note how he did nothing agains't Chelsea, United etc?



Spurs are really not better than Chelsea, or Liverpool/Arsenal atm. They are in form and playing weaker teams. Harry has them well organised and well developed into what they do, but they will collapse like they always do.


Calling Ivanovic garbage, thats a joke right? he is one of the best right backs in the league and always puts in solid performances for Chelsea, crazy to think that you would consider him garbage, its been said alot but Torres' time will come and when it does all his doubters will have been crushed.


(I do not know how to quote each person in one reply, sorry about that lads)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

A poor mans Mata/Silva? You do know Mata is himself a poor mans Silva so you can't lump those two together. VDV is a different player to both. Less creative, more of a goal threat.

Bale does get slightly overrated but he's still a great player. He's got a great delivery and can get himself goals too.

Modric is exactly the same player as last year, which is pretty fucking good. I wonder if you'll still be calling him a "nice little dinky player" when Chelsea eventually overpay for him.

And Torres is coming, hold the fucking phone, prepare the CHELSEACHARGE!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

huh. completely forgot spurs took liverpool apart 4-0

when was this?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> huh. completely forgot spurs took liverpool apart 4-0
> 
> when was this?


It was a few hours before Torres entered the Hall of Shit (Man Utd vs Chelsea).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ugh, why cant we just give up on modric and get moutinho.

We need some damn talent


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> parker has been the best midfielder in the league bar none imo
> 
> for all the good players chelsea have, they have so much absolute garbage. kalou, bosingwa, *ivanovic*, mikel, torres, malouda that get regular gametime.


what crap are you talking, ivanovic has been great, he sucks at centre back but he very good at a right back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> huh. completely forgot spurs took liverpool apart 4-0
> 
> when was this?


Right back in September. Skrtel & Adam both got sent off. I still got the scars in My User CP to show for it  

Also still don't get why this guy is saying Parker isn't the best Midfielder thus far. The only guys I could really say challenge him for the title are Ramires, Yaya, Modric & Probably Lucas, Cabaye has been boss too. Aside from them no one has been better than Parker


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Kaka to blackburn on loan rumour is doing the rounds, would be unbelievable if it happened.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Wasn't they also linked with Ronaldihno & Beckham at one point too? Lol Venkys


----------



## Heel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Kaka turned down Man City once, so there's no way he'd accept a loan move to Blackburn fucking Rovers. You have to laugh at Venkys :lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

he rather go back to brazil than blackburn


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I think he'd rather go to Npower League 2 than go there.

The way that club is at the minute - There's hell, there's the basement of hell and then below that you have Blackburn Rovers.



Heel said:


> Kaka turned down Man City once, so there's no way he'd accept a loan move to Blackburn fucking Rovers. You have to laugh at Venkys :lmao


Now that you mention it they have claims to power City don't...










You want some Kaka, COME GET SOME


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> Kaka to blackburn on loan rumour is doing the rounds, would be unbelievable if it happened.


you know your career is over when...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Villa asking for £30 million for Bent.










To be fair Liverpool paid £20m for Downing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Rumours of a big return making rounds at twitter at the moment


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

its on ssn that he will sign by saturday  We lose Gervinho and Chamakh (not a loss anyway :no: ) to the african nations so i like the signing.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If he isn't outrageously good would it ruin his legacy a bit? Not convinced it's a good idea, but I haven't seen him play in a few years.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

#TheKingIsBack


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He's still got something left imo, obviously he won't be starting every game but he is easily going to provide more than Chamakh off the bench. He also adds something in the dressing room. can't see him returning hurting his legacy either no one is expecting him to come in and score for fun.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

you sure henry is gonna be good enough to fill the big shoes left by CHAMAKH?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> If he isn't outrageously good would it ruin his legacy a bit?


No.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Rumours of a big return making rounds at twitter at the moment












DAT JEFFERS!


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> If he isn't outrageously good would it ruin his legacy a bit? Not convinced it's a good idea, but I haven't seen him play in a few years.


Sure as hell will be better than the likes of Chamakh or Arshavin. 

Fuuu I'm just excited to see him play again.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

*cue Arry loaning Keane for 2 months*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> DAT JEFFERS!


I'm pretty sure it's Jenkinson's return from injury.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Sure as hell will be better than the likes of Chamakh or Arshavin.
> 
> Fuuu I'm just excited to see him play again.


didnt you guys release him on a free?


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> didnt you guys release him on a free?


Yeah, I do believe so. He had one year remaining on his contract but was really no longer in Barca's plans so Henry reached an agreement and the remainder of his contract was paid off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It's going to be awesome to see the reception he gets when he comes on for his first appearance. I can't wait!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

anyone got Zola's phone number? :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

would be nice to see henry play again.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

step aside torres, the real chelsea would like to show you how to score


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd love to see Henry come back and start scoring goals for fun (not against us off course :side

I'd love to see Zola back even more though just too see more of this


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Courtois came back to the Chelsea training ground to have tests run - (to see if he has improved on loan, which tests shown he has).

Tick, tock, tick, tock Cech.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> And please about the contract. When has a contract stopped a move happening recently. Were you saying all of this when you were after Carrick and Berbatov?


Difference is Levy didn't mind letting them go aslong as we coughed up the cash, as Spurs weren't at the same level then that they are now. He's been adamant that he won't sell Modric, regardless of the fee.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

ah but take modric out of the equation and the premiership changes dramatically

oh if we had gotten him, it wouldve been magnificent. and spurs wouldnt quite be doing as well.

Hell, even playing him on the right and not using him to his full potential hurt them


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Renegade™ said:


> Difference is Levy didn't mind letting them go aslong as we coughed up the cash, as Spurs weren't at the same level then that they are now. He's been adamant that he won't sell Modric, regardless of the fee.


Not really. He didn't want to sell Berbatov at all, but Berba forced Levy's hand by going on strike.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

henry back at arsenal

sah desperate


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> didnt you guys release him on a free?


Didn't get a game due to the emergence of Pedro. Was brilliant the season before though, when Henry, Messi and Eto'o banged in about 100 goals between them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Henry back in the prem will be pure :mark:.

As for the Bent/Liverpool rumours, ehh. We're going to be overpaying again no doubt when we could easily get cheaper options from elsewhere if this does happen. Dislike Bent being a bit of a mercenary too (wasn't he an honourary Mackem for life not that long ago?), but those feelings will soon disappear if he does join us and score. :side:



IrishViper said:


> Alot of you on this, from what I have read are very hating down on Chelsea, now I'm knew to this forum but some things clearly need to be sorted out:
> 
> Firstly, declaring Spurs are better than Chelsea is ludicrous, they will hit a patch of better teams (which for the most part they have avoided / had sparingly) They will have there collapse, everything they are achieving is down to Adebayour, a decent striker who will be devoid of form at some point just like his quick start to Arsenal and City which then falters.
> 
> Then there is those saying Chelsea do not play at the highest level, last time I checked they were in the Champions League and the Manchester Clubs were not, they might be off form at the moment but every team goes off form, with quality like Terry, Cole, Essien, Mata, Sturridge etc then they will come good. Thats a given.
> 
> This isn't a rant btw, I'm just a wrestling/footie nerd looking for some debate and news, but I felt the above statements had to be made.


FORZA CHELSEA


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Didn't get a game due to the emergence of Pedro. Was brilliant the season before though, when Henry, Messi and Eto'o banged in about 100 goals between them.


He was having a rut near the end though. Team kept trying to help him but he just couldnt score. Remember he went on quite a drought.

I still think you shouldnt have gotten rid of eto'o. Big mistake


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah it really came back to bite barca


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I cant tell with you kiz, mainly since im pretty convinced youre a robot.

but yeah, it did cost them. 2010 to be specific


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Eto'o is DA MAN. But at Barca it's all about Messi. Plus they thought swapping for Ibra would be a better option 8*D


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

so i see we've been linked with TIOTE?


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bolton say they've agreed a fee with Chelsea for Gary Cahill


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

henry deal basically done except for some insurance details from ny


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Best thing for Bolton to do is sell him now he hasnt been at his best this season and maybe they could buy a couple of players with the money from the deal.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bolton fans in the summer ' Dont sell cahill, we need him !' Coyle obviously listended and decided not to cash in about £12-15 million.

A few months later we are bottom of the table and NOW we decide we dont need him and sell for 5 million.

WHERES THE FUCKING LOGIC. Chelsea must be laughing


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

is that the fee only 5 million?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

apparently it's about 5-7 mil, practically what they paid for him. poor business.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao Bolton.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gartside should have tried negotiate with Arsenal rather than telling them to fuck off via Twitter.

I'm happy with the deal, even if Cahill isn't a great defender.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> so i see we've been linked with TIOTE?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Knew Bolton would sell Cahill to another club for less, rather than sell him to use for like 15m 

Thierry Henry <3


----------



## Heel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

LOL at Bolton for how they've handled Cahill. They could have got £15-17m in the summer and now they'll get £5-7m AND probably get relegated. Good job.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Henry back in the prem will be pure :mark:.
> 
> As for the Bent/Liverpool rumours, ehh. We're going to be overpaying again no doubt when we could easily get cheaper options from elsewhere if this does happen. Dislike Bent being a bit of a mercenary too (*wasn't he an honourary Mackem for life not that long ago?*), but those feelings will soon disappear if he does join us and score. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> FORZA CHELSEA












I had a feeling he wouldn't last long at Villa once his service left. He'd do well at Liverpool though, even if he does waste half the chances he gets. I'd still take him back in a heartbeat if it was ever an offer though, so would most Sunderland fans. His first season for us was fantastic, if he was playing w/ Sessegnon, Bentdner and Larsson now it'd be :mark:


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bent isnt going to Liverpool I dont know where these rumours have come from, but a friend with good sway in the Villa Board room has said no contact or discussion has been made with Liverpool over Darren Bent and they do not expect any.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Didn't get a game due to the emergence of Pedro. Was brilliant the season before though, when Henry, Messi and Eto'o banged in about 100 goals between them.


selling eto was so stupid from barca.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cahill is a good player, but he's having a poor season. Awful business by Bolton, but they obviously weren't expecting this season to turn out as it did. I think Cahill will be a pretty good fit for Chelsea though. He should have an understanding with Terry, and he's a player that should be coming into his peak soon. Was disappointed we didn't get him in the last window, but Skrtel and Agger have been surprisingly great together, and COATES has looked very good in his appearances in the Carling Cup (plus there's also Carra obv).


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> selling eto was so stupid from barca.


Judging by succcess since he left, Have to agree, Its not like theyve won back to back titles, A champions league and beatin most teams..


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Bent isnt going to Liverpool I dont know where these rumours have come from, but a friend with good sway in the Villa Board room has said no contact or discussion has been made with Liverpool over Darren Bent and they do not expect any.


im sure they include the guy who works the tea + biscuits cart on all their transfer business :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Bent isnt going to Liverpool I dont know where these rumours have come from, but a friend with good sway in the Villa Board room has said no contact or discussion has been made with Liverpool over Darren Bent and they do not expect any.


Erm...









Who's that lanky piece of shit?









Me gaffa?









You're dropped I hate you....









I need a striker but need to make sure his English, we lost out to Sunderland for Wickham so who else is there? Zamora?









Don't be stupid Kenny.









Who else....









I'm English and I'll cost over £20 million.









Nice one.



That's how it came across.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Judging by succcess since he left, Have to agree, Its not like theyve won back to back titles, A champions league and beatin most teams..


they wasted a lot of money also, plus eto was certainly better than ibra. and then in 2010 they could not win the champions league, instead inter won, the club where eto was playing


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

AVB on Cahill deal.



> "We're still miles apart regarding agreement with the player," he said, warning the Blues had alternative targets.
> 
> "We'll continue to monitor this situation as we continue to monitor others."


I wonder how much he is asking for? :hmm:


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Prob at least double of what he is on now.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Rush said:


> im sure they include the guy who works the tea + biscuits cart on all their transfer business :side:


No contact has been made, Liverpool wont be signing Bent.. They would be better off playing Bellamy upfront, Bent wont move to Liverpool. 1) He wants guarenteed games before Euros, 2) Villa wont sell, They lost key players in the summer, Wont want to lose another whilst relegation is still possible. 3) Liverpool are shit. 4) No contact has been made.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If Liverpool are shit, Aston Villa must be diarrhea.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

incredibly boring diarrhea


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> No contact has been made, Liverpool wont be signing Bent.. They would be better off playing Bellamy upfront, Bent wont move to Liverpool. 1) He wants guarenteed games before Euros, 2) Villa wont sell, They lost key players in the summer, Wont want to lose another whilst relegation is still possible. 3) Liverpool are shit. 4) No contact has been made.


liverpool are shit but they are certainly better than villa, he could get playing time since suarez is banned and carroll is shit


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> No contact has been made, Liverpool wont be signing Bent.. They would be better off playing Bellamy upfront, Bent wont move to Liverpool. 1) He wants guarenteed games before Euros, 2) Villa wont sell, They lost key players in the summer, Wont want to lose another whilst relegation is still possible. 3) Liverpool are shit. 4) No contact has been made.


you clearly missed the point.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> they wasted a lot of money also, plus eto was certainly better than ibra. and then in 2010 they could not win the champions league, instead inter won, the club where eto was playing


Or could that Champions League win be done to a certain Dutch Playmaker now? Rather then just Eto?

The deal was stupid but to get rid of that big head prick eto was right, in the same way getting rid of Ronaldinho and Deco was right, big name players past there time.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> liverpool are shit but they are certainly better than villa, he could get playing time since suarez is banned and carroll is shit


Wow, Then what happens when Suarez comes back? Bent will look longer then 8 games.....


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Or could that Champions League win be done to a certain Dutch Playmaker now? Rather then just Eto?
> 
> The deal was stupid but to get rid of that big head prick eto was right, in the same way getting rid of Ronaldinho and Deco was right, big name players past there time.


he was certainly better than ibra.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Rush said:


> you clearly missed the point.


I didnt miss your point of trying to say i knew the tea man..... I just decided to add some more reason why this make up transfer wont happen.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> he was certainly better than ibra.


As i said, Doesn't mean getting rid wasnt a smart move, just the deal was bad. He still had to go. And Barca have got better since eto left. no?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Wow, Then what happens when Suarez comes back? Bent will look longer then 8 games.....


he has time to prove himself. 



Scott Button said:


> As i said, Doesn't mean getting rid wasnt a smart move, just the deal was bad. He still had to go. And Barca have got better since eto left. no?


true,


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Bent isnt going to Liverpool I dont know where these rumours have come from, but a friend with good sway in the Villa Board room has said no contact or discussion has been made with Liverpool over Darren Bent and they do not expect any.


Who's your friend


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bulk and Kiz talking shit as usual.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yes we were discussing shit


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> Bulk and Kiz talking shit as usual.


Funny that happens when talking about Villa. :hmm:


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

boring boring Villa?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Vader13 said:


> Who's your friend


My Friend has close contact with Robin Russell. Who was brought in as part of Randy Lerners Budget constrait cuts.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I require a name or else I shall have to refer to you as a lying mong for the rest of your time here.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Vader13 said:


> I require a name or else I shall have to refer to you as a lying mong for the rest of your time here.


You must be able to see for the terms of me being able to keep having this information. I can not really reveal my "Friends" name over the internet. You can accuse me of lying, but lets see who is correct come the end of the window.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I predict we won't sign Messi.

I know someone who has once walked his dog past Old Trafford and the bloke outside it with one shoe on, eating out of the bin said that we won't be making a move for Messi due to Young not being injured anymore. I was disappointed.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Getting rid of Eto'o was due to him having an ego the size of a planet. It looks a silly decision because of the ridiculous fee and because of how Ibra came and went after one season, but if they'd have sold him to Inter and bought Villa at the time rather than a year later, it wouldn't have looked such a bad deal.

Eto'o was every bit as important as Sneijder to Inter's success.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Getting rid of Eto'o was due to him having an ego the size of a planet. It looks a silly decision because of the ridiculous fee and because of how Ibra came and went after one season, but if they'd have sold him to Inter and bought Villa at the time rather than a year later, it wouldn't have looked such a bad deal.
> 
> Eto'o was every bit as important as Sneijder to Inter's success.


it looked like a bad deal since the amount of money wasted plus you got 24 million back for selling ibra, and barca paid a lot more than that for ibra and also trading eto to inter, in the season where inter won the champions league, milito and sneijder contributed more than eto, next season eto contributed more than them


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> You must be able to see for the terms of me being able to keep having this information. I can not really reveal my "Friends" name over the internet. You can accuse me of lying, but lets see who is correct come the end of the window.


Fine.... my friend who bred his dog with Roy Keanes dog says that Keane is taking over at Villa because McLeish is a fuckhead....


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Fine.... my friend who bred his dog with Roy Keanes dog says that Keane is taking over at Villa because McLeish is a fuckhead....


As i said, It is upto whether you believe me or not, So lets see who is right come end of window....


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bale linked with Barcelona today, give me him over Neymar any day of the week. He's very young and he's only going to get better, would be an ideal replacement for Villa in a couple of years as a player who offers something different. That being said, can't see it happening. I think he's destined to stay at Spurs for a long time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Getting rid of Eto'o was due to him having an ego the size of a planet. It looks a silly decision because of the ridiculous fee and because of how Ibra came and went after one season, but if they'd have sold him to Inter and bought Villa at the time rather than a year later, it wouldn't have looked such a bad deal.
> 
> Eto'o was every bit as important as Sneijder to Inter's success.


Thats the thing. Eto'o + the money for ibra basically paid for Inter's 2010 treble.

if you had never done that deal, i doubt they couldve been as effective.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Thats the thing. Eto'o + the money for ibra basically paid for Inter's 2010 treble.
> 
> if you had never done that deal, i doubt they couldve been as effective.


true, but look where they are now, they bought players that were 30 to 33, now all these players suck.

edit: ancelotti apointed as new coach for psg, and his first match is against us in a friendly match in jan 4th


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Would love Bale at Barca, he would fit in very nicely. 

Too bad his transfer fee would be astronomical at the moment, and tbf, Barca really don't need him at the time being.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

barca dont need anyone. ever

stupid academy


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> barca dont need anyone. ever
> 
> stupid academy


Will be needing a left back in the next year or two I'm guessing, we have Lobato in the academy, but I haven't seen enough of him to make a judgement. 

Oh yeah and a central defender too.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Will be needing a left back in the next year or two I'm guessing, we have Lobato in the academy, but I haven't seen enough of him to make a judgement.
> 
> Oh yeah and a central defender too.












Out of contract at the end of the season :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Funny. The one thing spain doesnt know to produce as actively is defending players.

which if you look at Real, valencia and barca, kinda makes sense


----------



## ThrillBoom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

im a Arsenal fan and today was the best! the greatest transfer in Arsenal history i believe!.... Arshavin to Anzhi for 10 mill! im such a happy bunny!
speaking of Bunny, heard we made an inquiry about Blackburn kepper Mark Bunn. saw this a few times in a good few tweets on twitter so yeah i believe we have made an inquiry but nothing more


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Funny. The one thing spain doesnt know to produce as actively is defending players.
> 
> which if you look at Real, valencia and barca, kinda makes sense


?

Pique, Puyol, Ramos and Alba are all top 5 in the world in their respective positions. Casillas is the best goalkeeper in the world. Valdes, Diego Lopez and Reina in reserve and De Gea coming through. Busquets and Alonso are the best two DM's in the world.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> ?
> 
> Pique, Puyol, Ramos and Alba are all top 5 in the world in their respective positions. Casillas is the best goalkeeper in the world. Valdes, Diego Lopez and Reina in reserve and De Gea coming through. Busquets and Alonso are the best two DM's in the world.


so do you agree that ramos is better than dani alves. i agree about puyol and pique, even at his age he is still class. puyol is just amazing.

de rossi is certainly underrated, i think he is better than busquets


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

JORDI ALBA!

And PUYOL invalidates an argument made about spanish defenders...I would still take Puyol over any other CB in the world at the moment tbh. His recent performances recently show why he is still the best center back in the world.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> so now you agree that ramos is better than dani alves.


Nowhere near as good. Alves is a rock at the back and brilliant going forward - is joint 3rd in La Liga with 6 assists this season (tied with Ronaldo) and was 3rd last season with 15 assists to only Messi and Ozil. Ramos is top 5 in the world though (which is what I said) after Alves, Lahm and Sagna, despite being somewhat error prone and getting a ridiculous amount of red cards.



> i would not agree that alba is the best left back, marcelo is better. i agree about puyol and pique, even at his age he is still class. puyol is just amazing


Please read, I said top 5 in their respective positions, so Alba is a top 5 LB.

Marcelo? Awful defender :lmao Cole and Lahm are streets ahead of anyone else. Pique is top 5 as a CB (best in the world imo) and Puyol is top 5 too, he was amazing in the last Clasico and is almost 50 league games unbeaten whilst playing for Barca.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Nowhere near as good. Alves is a rock at the back and brilliant going forward - is joint 3rd in La Liga with 6 assists this season (tied with Ronaldo) and was 3rd last season with 15 assists to only Messi and Ozil. Ramos is top 5 in the world though (which is what I said) after Alves, Lahm and Sagna, despite being somewhat error prone and getting a ridiculous amount of red cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Please read, I said top 5 in their respective positions, so Alba is a top 5 LB.
> 
> Marcelo? Awful defender :lmao Cole and Lahm are streets ahead of anyone else. Pique is top 5 as a CB (best in the world imo) and Puyol is top 5 too, he was amazing in the last Clasico and is almost 50 league games unbeaten whilst playing for Barca.


ya, my bad


----------



## Heel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

JOSE FUCKING ENRIQUE.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Enrique has been Liverpool's best player this season, about time he got a chance in the Spanish national side, he's a lot better than Monreal.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Bent isnt going to Liverpool I dont know where these rumours have come from, but a friend with good sway in the Villa Board room has said no contact or discussion has been made with Liverpool over Darren Bent and they do not expect any.


fuck off :lmao

My dads dog is best mates with Andy Gray's brother in laws sister and she said Bent is going to Barca for 50m. Don't dispute my source.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> ?
> 
> Pique, Puyol, Ramos and Alba are all top 5 in the world in their respective positions. Casillas is the best goalkeeper in the world. Valdes, Diego Lopez and Reina in reserve and De Gea coming through. Busquets and Alonso are the best two DM's in the world.


What im saying is, the spanish arent quite as renowned for their defensive play as their attacking.

Pique, Puyol and Ramos are all world class and top of their positions, as is Casillas, asides from them I havent really seen as much. And even Xabi is more attacking oriented with his passing than defensive.

Im not saying they dont have good defending talent, im just saying that they make better and more attacking ones

And it was just said earlier, both positions barca needs future talent with, its two defenders


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Would love Bale at Barca, he would fit in very nicely.


Bale wouldn't suit Barcelona at all IMO.

Can't see Bent going to Liverpool. Not after big Andeh bangs in 4 goals tonight. In a 2-2 draw.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Kenny to splash 40m on bent.

Bent must have banged mcleish daughter aswell (if he has one that is ).


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



For The Win said:


> fuck off :lmao
> 
> My dads dog is best mates with Andy Gray's brother in laws sister and she said Bent is going to Barca for 50m. Don't dispute my source.



As i have already said, Laugh at my information, But lets see whose correct at the end of the window... all the idiots saying Bents off to Liverpool, Or me!!! So yeah until then you FUCK OFF.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Liverpool after Bent? Is the beach ball not for sale?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I hope McLeish gets sacked soon, I'm convinced that he is a Birmingham double agent sent to get Villa relegated. I'm guessing the team will be quiet in the transfer window despite needing a creative player, I don't see Bent leaving either unless a team is stupid enough to pay more than we paid Sunderland.





Seb said:


> Out of contract at the end of the season :mark:


Hasn't Valencia been pillaged enough...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Nowhere near as good. Alves is a rock at the back and brilliant going forward - is joint 3rd in La Liga with 6 assists this season (tied with Ronaldo) and was 3rd last season with 15 assists to only Messi and Ozil. Ramos is top 5 in the world though (which is what I said) after Alves, Lahm and Sagna, despite being somewhat error prone and getting a ridiculous amount of red cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Please read, I said top 5 in their respective positions, so Alba is a top 5 LB.
> 
> Marcelo? Awful defender :lmao Cole and Lahm are streets ahead of anyone else. Pique is top 5 as a CB (best in the world imo) and Puyol is top 5 too, he was amazing in the last Clasico and is almost 50 league games unbeaten whilst playing for Barca.


you're obviously forgetting clichy and that's okay. he's much faster than everyone else so therefore he's the best lb.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We're after Jelavic for £7 million, is this some sort of joke.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It's not a lock by any means...but I'd almost be surprised if Arsenal didn't buy Podolski.

So much smoke, there has to be a fire soon enough.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Arsenal will sign a 14 year old kid with the surname Podolski.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Macheda to QPR on loan is all but done, will go through officially tomorrow. Will be a good move for him, less pressure, and he will be getting more games.


----------



## Nas

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Out of contract at the end of the season :mark:


No fucking way. I will rage, if he goes to Barca.

I'm not worrying though. Him and Banega are getting contract renewals, so it's all good.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal will sign a 14 year old kid with the surname Podolski.


You forgot the bit where the kid will also be French.


Seen a few clubs linked with Jelavic. Not sure why they go for a striker playing in Scotland, only a handful of them have come out of there a better striker. Let alone a better player.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Desecrated said:


> You forgot the bit where the kid will also be French.
> 
> 
> Seen a few clubs linked with Jelavic. Not sure why they go for a striker playing in Scotland, only a handful of them have come out of there a better striker. Let alone a better player.


Not a French enough sounding name for that part of the gag. I take my comedy career seriously. :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

juventus loaned borrielo, what a great signing, lol, i wonder if we buy tevez where he would play, as a attacking mid or a striker beside ibra.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

so... is pato going to psg? milan lacking strikers if so, just ibra and robinho for arsenal game if it happens. apparently their whole midfield is out of contract in summmer, ouch. 

on podolski, we need to get rid of someone before getting him in i think. one of squilacci or almunia will surely be offloaded to make room in the squad. depends if wenger thinks the adjustment period and cost is worth it for the next 6 months, imo it is and is the best relatively cheap option we can get in january, very little else available or mega expensive. 13 mil seems to be going rate for podolski. henry is a decent deal to cover gervinho and chamakh while away, best short term option available and it has many positives and negatives that i can't be bothered going in to. we need a defender now, maybe someone on loan (please, please, please not bridge) but arsenal have made enquiry about cissokho apparently, that would be a great deal as gibbs is way too unreliable and we can't play vermaelen at lb all season. taiwo is a good shout as well for LB if he isn't in milan's first team, on loan of course.

henry, podolski and a cover defender or someone like cissokho then i would be happy as i can only see the bigger moves in the summer now. i think this window will be quiet contrary to what i thought at september. united will look to bring someone in probably, chelsea certainly will and city don't need anyone. 

on cahill, would any chelsea fan be disappointed if it didn't go through. he is a decent defender more suited to what they play as he isn't slow and can read play quite well, but he has yet to impress me this season, and i think alex is a better defender. they need a major signing at the back, someone like hummels but that would only go in the summer. cahill is decent short term solution but the price and wages are high for a decent player with 6 months left on contract. shows how badly bolton are ran when they could have sorted this out in the summer and got proper cover in. that club is run so badly it's unreal, cahill has wanted out all season.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cahill has been in "I don't give a shit" mode every time I've seen him this season, basically. He wants the fuck out of there. 

I still hope Wenger goes for big Samba.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

most times i have watchred samba i have been impressed... thought it would be reversed with cahill.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> on cahill, would any chelsea fan be disappointed if it didn't go through. he is a decent defender more suited to what they play as he isn't slow and can read play quite well, but he has yet to impress me this season, and i think alex is a better defender. they need a major signing at the back, someone like hummels but that would only go in the summer. cahill is decent short term solution but the price and wages are high for a decent player with 6 months left on contract. shows how badly bolton are ran when they could have sorted this out in the summer and got proper cover in. that club is run so badly it's unreal, cahill has wanted out all season.


Man, he does the basics better than Luiz, so I'd welcome him here. He is no where world class, but I think he is solid and we could use that at the moment. But I think the problem is more than personnel, tbh. Morale, tactics, personnel... Basically, Cahill isn't going to fix it.

I think someone could get Hummels in January if the price is right. Well not someone, I only see Hummels leaving for Barca or Madrid, Same with Gotze and Hazard unfortunately. So there's no point in us even looking that direction.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> so... is pato going to psg? milan lacking strikers if so, just ibra and robinho for arsenal game if it happens. *apparently their whole midfield is out of contract in summmer, ouch.
> *
> on podolski, we need to get rid of someone before getting him in i think. one of squilacci or almunia will surely be offloaded to make room in the squad. depends if wenger thinks the adjustment period and cost is worth it for the next 6 months, imo it is and is the best relatively cheap option we can get in january, very little else available or mega expensive. 13 mil seems to be going rate for podolski. henry is a decent deal to cover gervinho and chamakh while away, best short term option available and it has many positives and negatives that i can't be bothered going in to. we need a defender now, maybe someone on loan (please, please, please not bridge) but arsenal have made enquiry about cissokho apparently, that would be a great deal as gibbs is way too unreliable and we can't play vermaelen at lb all season. taiwo is a good shout as well for LB if he isn't in milan's first team, on loan of course.
> 
> henry, podolski and a cover defender or someone like cissokho then i would be happy as i can only see the bigger moves in the summer now. i think this window will be quiet contrary to what i thought at september. united will look to bring someone in probably, chelsea certainly will and city don't need anyone.
> 
> on cahill, would any chelsea fan be disappointed if it didn't go through. he is a decent defender more suited to what they play as he isn't slow and can read play quite well, but he has yet to impress me this season, and i think alex is a better defender. they need a major signing at the back, someone like hummels but that would only go in the summer. cahill is decent short term solution but the price and wages are high for a decent player with 6 months left on contract. shows how badly bolton are ran when they could have sorted this out in the summer and got proper cover in. that club is run so badly it's unreal, cahill has wanted out all season.


nope, pato is not going anywhere, it would be great, that midfield sucks, they should only renew flamini contract , the rest should leave.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pato will be off. He seems to want to go, PSG have the money, and Milan will get Tevez.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd rather have Pato than Tevez.

In 2 years, Pato will probably be one of the best strikers in the world, whilst Tevez will be striking and wanting out of Milan so he can make more money.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I can only think of one person on this forum who I'd assume would want Tevez over Pato (the guy who insisted Tevez was the best striker in the world).


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Pato will be off. He seems to want to go, PSG have the money, and Milan will get Tevez.


http://www.goal.com/en/news/10/italy/2011/12/31/2824981/alexandre-pato-i-want-to-win-titles-at-ac-milan-and-will-not. 

i rather pato much much more than tevez, i prefer not to buy him, we need midfielders.




BkB Hulk said:


> I can only think of one person on this forum who I'd assume would want Tevez over Pato (the guy who insisted Tevez was the best striker in the world).


who?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Not many people are going to say they'll walk out on their club in case things don't eventuate. Would say he's still likely to move.

I don't remember his username.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Henry Hill.

Not sure if he still thinks that, though.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not many people are going to say they'll walk out on their club in case things don't eventuate. Would say he's still likely to move.
> 
> I don't remember his username.


i know that, but would he want leave milan( a better and more prestigious club) to psg. unless he goes there for money.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Multiple factors. PSG are a club with ambition, which is a trait he could find attractive. The challenge of playing in a new country and a new league could contribute. And yeah, money is always going to make some impact in a decision, plus the stuff with the manager at Milan.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

well there is a chance but i doubt he is going to leave.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Leonardo is the guy who recommended Pato to Milan and he has a good relationship with Ancelotti. They are factors for why he'd want to go to PSG.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Leonardo is the guy who recommended Pato to Milan and he has a good relationship with Ancelotti. They are factors for why he'd want to go to PSG.


unfortunately, yes. well lets see if he leaves or not


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Everton are showing interest in Manchester United midfielder Darron Gibson.
> However, the Republic of Ireland international, who was dropped at the weekend for the surprise 3-2 home defeat by Blackburn Rovers, may stay at Old Trafford until United boss Sir Alex Ferguson can bring in reinforcements.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...n-Gibson-Manchester-United.html#ixzz1iFdBWEpA


take him please, would prefer to see the likes of Pogba getting chances ahead of gibson


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So umm, yeah... we haven't signed anyone yet. What gives, Ashley?


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Henry Hill.
> 
> Not sure if he still thinks that, though.


I went overboard with that assessment but I still think he's one of the most talented players on the planet in spite of his shitty attitude. I've seen nothing of Pato but if he's better than Tevez then he's a hell of a player.

Anyway me saying Tevez is the best player in the world is nowhere near as misguided as those on here who really bought into England's golden generation bollocks.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> So umm, yeah... we haven't signed anyone yet. What gives, Ashley?


Ashley to go in for Carroll plz.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gibson gets way too much of a hard time.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bolton linked with zamora.............. i expect theres not much truth to that one.
Also been linked with a loan move with santon, id like that.

Who do you guys think will get Nedum Onouah ?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Indeed T-C. Everyone expects him to be this world beater or suddenly he's not good enough for Utd blah blah blah.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

No point selling him now. With the way our injury situation is, it might be handy to keep Gibson around, until the end of the season at least. He might get a couple of Europa League games.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah, aquilani is ours after 5 games, yeah. much better than montolivo and pirlo(current one)


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Aquilani better than Montolivo? Really?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp says it is unlikely he will spend in the transfer window unless a 'very special' player becomes available.
> 
> Spurs start the new year in third place in the Premier League table and Redknapp says he is happy with the strength of his squad.
> 
> The 64-year-old is well known for his forays into the transfer market but admitted that if a player was available that could improve his side he might be tempted to open the chequebook.
> 
> "It's extremely unlikely we will be doing any business in this window," he told the Sunday Mirror.
> 
> "Unless someone very special came on the market, someone that could improve the team, I'll stick with what I have."


http://au.fourfourtwo.com/news/227708,redknapp-expects-quiet-january.aspx

'Arry, not a "facking wheeler dealer" this january it seems.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Doesn't he say that every window to throw people off and then sign a bunch of players on deadline day? 8*D

brb signing Parker and Adebayor.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

But if he signs Granero, Albiol, Tevez and Coentrao they'll be the best team in England!

Wheelin' and dealin' with Jose Mourinho!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Renegade™;10820363 said:


> Aquilani better than Montolivo? Really?


oh yes, i see much more serie a than you do, hence i see how montolivo and aquilani playing and seeing how they are doing, aquilani has been far better than montolivo, montolivo has horrible for the national team, and is doing bad at fiorentina, not a good game i seen from him this season, he was flop of the match in friendlies matches with italy. i guess you only saw aquilani in liverpol where he did not play very good. he has been superb for milan. he is very good at crossing.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



NostalgicDave said:


> Bolton linked with zamora.............. i expect theres not much truth to that one.
> Also been linked with a loan move with santon, id like that.
> 
> Who do you guys think will get Nedum Onouah ?


I doubt toon will loan out Santon, Would be a shock.

I expect Nedum to end up at QPR, Rumours of a loan with option to buy, Expect Zamora to end up either at Sunderland or QPR.

QPR have bidded 2million for Andy Johnson and it has been accepted is doing the rounds on twitter.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

nedum messi onuoha will go to sunderland most likely


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

apparently a guy that writes for Vital Blackburn that Hoilett is available for 8mil.Also Formica at 4mil. i'd take them both at that price.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

well the ever reliable SUN says we've got de rossi basically wrapped up. trololololol


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> apparently a guy that writes for Vital Blackburn that Hoilett is available for 8mil.Also Formica at 4mil. i'd take them both at that price.


The BBC's rumours section has Stoke in for Hoilett at 8M pounds after ditching Pennant, the source is the Daily Mail though. Also saw Aston Villa are "looking" to make a boyhood dream come true and sign Robbie Keane on the Donovan/Henry loan deal.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

KEANE in the A LEAGUE


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We need to sell so Hoilett will go with his contract up in the summer, it's just a matter of where he goes. £8m would be great when you look at how long he's got left on his contract. I'd love him to stay and sign a new deal but that's not going to happen.

Formica can go. He's barely done anything for us but the word is he's homesick and wants to go back to Argentina to be with his daughter. Where've we heard that before?!

I want Onouha. We so desperately need a right back.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Onouha will come to us once we've sold Jagielka.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Onouha's feeling the love by everyone but Roberto!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we all love nedum


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Nedum is welcome back anytime up here.

Also, Macheda has joined QPR on loan.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...ys-mario-balotelli-admits-talks-with-ac-milan
hmmm, i think he would go to milan or inter in 3-4 years. could be milan since that was his favourite club, but i dont know if the president has the money.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

nice hobo beard


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

goal.com "articles" should be banned.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

gylfi sigurdsson from hoffenheim to swansea on loan for 6 months. used to play for reading.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He will do well for them, tidy player.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Reported Arsenal target Lukas Podolski has as good as ruled out making a move away from Cologne in January.
> 
> The Germany international, who has also been linked with Lazio, wants to wait until the summer to make a decision on his future and, with Euro 2012 in mind, is wary of sacrificing a guaranteed first-team place Cologne for an uncertain a new career in England or Italy.
> 
> Arsenal manager Arsene Wenger has insisted he is not interested in Podolski, but speculation continues to suggest the Emirates Stadium boss wants the forward as cover for Gervinho.
> 
> The Ivory Coast international will leave for the African Cup of Nations in January and, after scoring 14 goals in 16 league games this season, Podolski is viewed as an ideal replacement.
> 
> Poland-born Podolski is delaying contract talks with Cologne, with his current deal set to expire in 2013, but he is also adamant this is not a tactic to force a move in January.
> 
> Pressures
> 
> He is quoted as saying: "I have always said that I have not been dictated by the pressures of time when deciding my future.
> 
> "I do not believe in lightning strikes, I must be clear. I believe that I will see everything in the summer.
> 
> "With Cologne, I hope to get as high as possible. I want to exceed the number of goals I scored last season.
> 
> "With the national team, I want to play in the European Championship in Poland, my homeland.
> 
> "We are among the favourites and our dream is to win the trophy. We cannot hide."
> 
> Podolski's agent, Kon Schramm, has also told the Guardian a move in the Bundesliga's winter break is, "all but impossible".


yeah1993


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd even take Nedum as backup at Liverpool. Really like him, but City just have too much quality for him to get a look in. The same situation will probably arise with Boyata.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*






Come home Nedum.

I'm still upset City knocked back a 6 million bid from us last year for him. Very consistent defender and with O'Shea and Brown unlikely to both stay fit he'd be a great addition at either right back or centre back, especially with how thin our defense is now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I could see Nedum on loan at bolton once cahill goes to chelsea.

Sunderland move would probably be best though if it's to buy and not loan.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Sheps this is doing the rounds on twitter.

Sunderland are interested in signing attacking duo, Gabriel Agbonlahor and Marc Albrighton from Aston Villa #transferwindow


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He is one of the very few home grown players in their squad. I can understand why they are reluctant to let him leave.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

This is on the skysports transfer clockwatch.

Sunderland are preparing £4m bid for Spurs midfielder Steven Pienaar


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So we're interested in Villa players? I wonder if this has anything to do with our manager :hmm:

Both would be nice signings, I don't see either wanting to leave though and I prefer Larsson on the right. We do need a poacher though to get on the end of deliveries/Bendters little flicks and passes.


If Pienaar doesn't want ridiculous wages, sure.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

No way Villa would let either of Agbonlahor or Albrighton go, especially not to midtable rivals.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> So we're interested in Villa players? I wonder if this has anything to do with our manager :hmm:
> 
> Both would be nice signings, I don't see either wanting to leave though and I prefer Larsson on the right. We do need a poacher though to get on the end of deliveries/Bendters little flicks and passes.
> 
> 
> If Pienaar doesn't want ridiculous wages, sure.


Apparently we could be selling Gardner to WBA, I'm up for that as much as I like the lad and he puts the effort into the team. His homesick and a move back to the Midlands I can't see MON stopping that.

8*D Well if we get either of those I'd be happy, especially with Agbonlahor because I can finally chant that awesome chant when he scores....

Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Agbonlahor, he shoots and scores, he shoots and scoressss.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Is the Cahill deal defo going through then?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What's this I'm hearing about a possible 2-month loan deal for Keane to Villa


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> He is one of the very few home grown players in their squad. I can understand why they are reluctant to let him leave.


Reluctant? Mancini basically said he hopes he leaves.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Is the Cahill deal defo going through then?


AVB said there has been no progress on the matter.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cahill is shite. Just saying.



Joel said:


> Reluctant? Mancini basically said he hopes he leaves.


Didn't know that. I just think it would make sense if they wanted to keep him around as him Richards and Hart are the only 3 homegrown players I can think of in their squad, which is required for European competitions. Mancini is a bit mental though


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> Didn't know that. I just think it would make sense if they wanted to keep him around as him Richards and Hart are the only 3 homegrown players I can think of in their squad, which is required for European competitions. Mancini is a bit mental though


Yeah, I agree. Plus the fact that he is decent back up. It's not as though your heart is in your mouth when he is playing.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

City didn't even register him for their squad didn't they? I remember hearing something like that.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> What's this I'm hearing about a possible 2-month loan deal for Keane to Villa


THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR ROBBIE KEANE


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Rumours Drenthe has signed a 4.5 year deal with us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Don't tell Madrid, else you'll have to pay for him. 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Brilliant if true EFC and frankly Madrid don't need him so it suits all parties.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> What's this I'm hearing about a possible 2-month loan deal for Keane to Villa


Dunno, you tell me.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Sheps this is doing the rounds on twitter.
> 
> Sunderland are interested in signing attacking duo, Gabriel Agbonlahor and Marc Albrighton from Aston Villa #transferwindow


No chance.



JakeC_91 said:


> This is on the skysports transfer clockwatch.
> 
> Sunderland are preparing £4m bid for Spurs midfielder Steven Pienaar


No chance.

Next 8*D


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Which star player is big Mike likely to let go this window Mags? :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> No chance.
> 
> 
> 
> No chance.
> 
> Next 8*D


Newcastle to change their kits sponsers to Greggs... 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> Which star player is big Mike likely to let go this window Mags? :side:


Peter Lovenkrands.



JakeC_91 said:


> Newcastle to change their kits sponsers to Greggs... 8*D


Now I'm hungry


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I think it's unlikely we'll see any new faces at the *SPORTS DIRECT ARENA* during this window. Maybe you'll see Tiote or Chelsea will go after Ba 8*D


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tiote is the next one to be cashed in on I reckon....or Danny Guthrie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> Cahill is shite. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that. I just think it would make sense if they wanted to keep him around as him Richards and Hart are the only 3 homegrown players I can think of in their squad, which is required for European competitions. Mancini is a bit mental though


i dont believe joe hart is homegrown. he didnt spend 3 years at the club between 15 and 21

mark hughes was so much of a retard he sighed stuart taylor to send hart away on loan.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Oh I thought they signed him from Shrewsbury when he was 18. I'm more than likely wrong though.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Peter Lovenkrands.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm hungry


What about the Lone Ranger?

Also, I am now craving a Steak Bake


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

pretty sure hart was there when stuart pearce was manager, as pearce then picked him for the U21's when he took that job.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we (were) saved by having a small roster of about 21 instead of the full 25.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> Tiote is the next one to be cashed in on I reckon....or Danny Guthrie


I'd be devastated... Guthrie has been excellent this season.



JakeC_91 said:


> What about the Lone Ranger?


No-one's stupid enough to buy that clown.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yea, it's a huge cop out to the whole home grown rule that they have that as a loophole.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> I'd be devastated... Guthrie has been excellent this season.
> 
> 
> 
> No-one's stupid enough to buy that clown.












What a PLAYER


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

what a horrible person


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Sheps this is doing the rounds on twitter.
> 
> Sunderland are interested in signing attacking duo, Gabriel Agbonlahor and Marc Albrighton from Aston Villa #transferwindow


Not happening, lazy journo's making shit up due to MON.



JakeC_91 said:


> Apparently we could be selling Gardner to WBA, I'm up for that as much as I like the lad and he puts the effort into the team. His homesick and a move back to the Midlands I can't see MON stopping that.
> 
> 8*D Well if we get either of those I'd be happy, especially with Agbonlahor because I can finally chant that awesome chant when he scores....
> 
> Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Agbonlahor, he shoots and scores, he shoots and scoressss.



Gabby Gabby Gabby Gabby Agbonlahor, he's fast as fuck, he's fast as fuuucck.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Arsenal have agreed a fee with Sunderland for Kieran Richardson. He's now having his medical alongside Mata, who Arsenal found had mistakenly wandered into Chelsea instead of Arsenal last window. Wayne Bridge is said to be Arsenal's next target.

Source: bulkblogs.com


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal have agreed a fee with Sunderland for Kieran Richardson. He's now having his medical alongside Mata, who Arsenal found had mistakenly wandered into Chelsea instead of Arsenal last window. Wayne Bridge is said to be Arsenal's next target.
> 
> Source: bulkblogs.com


Did the blog say anything about Gotze and Hazard coming to Arsenal? :shocked:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

In other news, Hazard and Gotze are now too old and not French enough for Arsene Wenger. However, Wenger may look to trump Chelsea to their target of GOATZE (first name unknown). A defensive midfielder who is said to have an animal like approach to get the ball, GOATZE has got in trouble for biting players in the past.

Source: bulkblogs.com (partial credit: kizgoal.com)


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

GOATZE sounds like a lethal combination of Cattermole and Suarez 8*D


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We're rich, so we're spending money. CB from Brighton and a striker for an unnamed Championship club and we should have a squad for the Playoffs.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Goatze would fit better at Liverpool. Then you'll have him along with the chipmunk, horse, and two Shreks.

Cant see any big possible transfer moves this window. Ferguson and Wenger would only want a simple loan cover. AVB in for a defender at the most. Maybe Dalglish will make a ridiculous bid again, though. Going to predict 24m for Zamora, because hes English an' all.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Nah Son were already lining up a £30m for DARREN BENT.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

who is this goatze. is he the goat form of gotze?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal have agreed a fee with Sunderland for Kieran Richardson. He's now having his medical alongside Mata, who Arsenal found had mistakenly wandered into Chelsea instead of Arsenal last window. Wayne Bridge is said to be Arsenal's next target.
> 
> Source: bulkblogs.com


bulkblogs.com can't say its a reliable source.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

is arsenal plannning to buy anyone else in this transfer?


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i really hope we don't throw a ridiculous amount of money at another donkey. We already have Carroll and Downing being useless.



JakeC_91 said:


> bulkblogs.com can't say its a reliable source.


has nothing on rushrumours.com


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7409034/Euro-big-guns-eye-Morrison

This must be exciting news to read, 'united_07'!


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7409034/Euro-big-guns-eye-Morrison
> 
> This must be exciting news to read, 'united_07'!


again poor journalism, people have said in the past that morrison's contract is till 2014, as he signed professional terms in February 2010, there is no chance he would have only signed a 2 year conract, it would be 3 year minimum

Also similar with Pogba, all the papers linking him to other clubs saying his contract is running out, then ferguson comes out and says they have a 1 year extension option

Both cases are probably just the agent looking to get more money


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

99% most likely bullshit but Talksport saying that Andy Carroll is open to a loan move back to Newcastle :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I wonder who Spurs will bring in. I think Hoilett would be a great signing. His contract is up in the summer so he shouldn't be very expensive and he brings in great depth (FINALLY would mean we have like-for-like replacements for Bale and Lennon) and he can even play off the forward man. Getting rid of Pienaar and bringing in Hoilett would be more great business by Levy.

Definitely need that striker though!


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Apparently McClaren is returning to FC Twente. Yay, the Dutch accent returns


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Jethro said:


> Apparently McClaren is returning to FC Twente. Yay, the Dutch accent returns


Can't say it without posting it:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Arsenal have agreed a fee with Sunderland for Kieran Richardson. He's now having his medical alongside Mata, who Arsenal found had mistakenly wandered into Chelsea instead of Arsenal last window. Wayne Bridge is said to be Arsenal's next target.
> 
> Source: bulkblogs.com


hey screw you man, we are fucking fourth!

titans of english football!

come on AVB! BLOW MORE MONEY! between our two retarded midfielders Lampard and Mereiles and our two retarded right backs bosingwa and ferreira, we're getting our asses chewed!


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

No clue why he talked like that anyway, it's not like Dutch people suck at English and need someone to talk slowly and in our accent to understand. Hell, that interview was after only 2 weeks or so I believe. Bobby Robson didn't do it when he coached PSV.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Edgehead 26 said:


> 99% most likely bullshit but Talksport saying that Andy Carroll is open to a loan move back to Newcastle :lmao




:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

fpalm Vintage Talkshite.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i dont know, i mean you could use the guy what with Ba going to AFCON


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Jethro said:


> No clue why he talked like that anyway, it's not like Dutch people suck at English and need someone to talk slowly and in our accent to understand. Hell, that interview was after only 2 weeks or so I believe. Bobby Robson didn't do it when he coached PSV.


Because Steve McClaren is a fucking moron. He put on a 'German' accent when he went to Wolfsburg.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> hey screw you man, we are fucking fourth!
> 
> titans of english football!
> 
> come on AVB! BLOW MORE MONEY! between our two retarded midfielders Lampard and Mereiles and our two retarded right backs bosingwa and ferreira, we're getting our asses chewed!


and torres :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Because Steve McClaren is a fucking moron. He put on a 'German' accent when he went to Wolfsburg.


Schteve mcClaren


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> and torres :side:


well, from what i saw the last two games, atleast he's trying

give him a few starts and see what happens. still need a backup striker though. our only two options are lukaku and torres

call this fucking depth? what is this? arsenal FC?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> well, from what i saw the last two games, atleast he's trying
> 
> give him a few starts and see what happens. still need a backup striker though. our only two options are lukaku and torres
> 
> call this fucking depth? what is this? arsenal FC?


why is avb not giving lukaku a chance, he rarely plays him, that guy is quite talented.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

To be fair, Torres was a decent midfielder yesterday.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lukaku has a great future ahead and great passion, but he's young and doesnt know how to use his abilities yet

he's the only guy bigger than drogba who tries to play TECHNICAL football. he needs to learn to impose his size and get the most out of himself

And as for Torres, yeah, ive been noticing that too. the bastard was practically playing behind mata yesterday. infact, thats where he's most effective!


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lukaku's first touch in the Carling Cup games have been atrocious. But he needs competative games to get sharp, so it's disappointing he's not getting 20 minutes or so in our homes games. I guess it's because we've been trash this season, so we're always trying to win in the last minutes.

Torres may as well be a midfielder or defender, because he sure as hell has no future as a striker. Motherfucker wouldn't even be able to run past John Terry.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> i dont know, i mean you could use the guy what with Ba going to AFCON


Clearly you've never heard of Foluwashola and Samuel Ameobi.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Torres would be fine for Chelsea as the new CAM... :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Clearly you've never heard of Foluwashola and Samuel Ameobi.


they sound like people who would be playing in AFCON


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

psg should fuck off, they want pato and kaka, screw them, pato is ours. they are the french manchester city. screw them. they are offering 68.5 million for kaka and pato.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao Newcastle want big lanky gypsy Andy Carroll on loan


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

fpalm if you actually believe that.

We'll sign a defender, that'll probably be it.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

come on PSG, you know you want KALOUDA. They were Carlo's best strikers.....


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

then they should buy drogba and malouda, two best carlos players


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> fpalm if you actually believe that.
> 
> We'll sign a defender, that'll probably be it.


:side: you never know with big mike


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> then they should buy drogba and malouda, two best carlos players


maybe mikel too. and bosingwa.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> :side: you never know with big mike


I fully expect him to troll us with a £40m offer at 23:55pm


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://www.cartilagefreecaptain.com...e-pigeon-sign-with-chelsea-a-tottenham-parody

im not entirely sure what this is


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



>


Gold :lmao

Joel Shall no doubt agree with this very much


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> maybe mikel too. and bosingwa.


also ambrosini and bonera, seedorf too


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We'll give you some money for Drogba.

We'll buy Alex off you too, if you want.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'm guessing pigeon is Modric....


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Then whos the chicken who went off to city?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Then whos the chicken who went off to city?


Let's research possible candidates.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Daily Mail said QPR are favourites to sign Alex from Chelsea. What the shit?



reymisteriofan said:


> psg should fuck off, they want pato and kaka, screw them, pato is ours. they are the french manchester city. screw them. they are offering 68.5 million for kaka and pato.


I'd accept. Just don't tell PSG Kaka went to Madrid.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

well kaka was still with milan when carlo left, im guessing he still thinks things have stayed the same since he left


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

it's okay milan, if you buy tevez, im sure we can throw in a bonus roque santa cruz to replace that pato hole on the bench


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Malaga winning 2-0 at the bernabeu. Lovely stuff. Madrid will more than likely still go through though.

Dunno why I put that in here, but its 2-2 now.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> well kaka was still with milan when carlo left, im guessing he still thinks things have stayed the same since he left


then i would say kaka is our? come on, i am just saying that they want both. i meant they should fuck off cause i want pato to stay at milan, 

real won 3-2


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hopefully, United buy Sneijder. That would boost our midfield greatly. And those bitches saying we dont have a midfield would shut their mouth.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Sneijder =/= Solution of all Man Utd's problems.
Would be a total waste of money imo.
Most big profile players tend to get ruined in the premier league.
I don't know money gets to their head or whatever, but they just stop performing.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

like sheva.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I agree on Sneijder not being the right man.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Hopefully, United buy Sneijder. That would boost our midfield greatly. And those bitches saying we dont have a midfield would shut their mouth.


hai thar :3


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JimmyWangYang said:


> Sneijder =/= Solution of all Man Utd's problems.
> Would be a total waste of money imo.
> Most big profile players tend to get ruined in the premier league.
> I don't know money gets to their head or whatever, but they just stop performing.


Why not? He is an incredibly good creative midfield. He would perform when Anderson does not.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

why get sneijder when you have the MIGHTY CARRICK AND ANDERSON

theyre like xavi, xabi and modric. combined


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> hai thar :3


Hi, glad to meet you. Good for you that Chelsea is in the top 4.


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

As long as Chelsea and City stay away from Hamsik, Lavezzi and Cavani, the world will be okay.

Fed up with everyone ruining my favourite European teams. I loved Atletico for ages then they got ruined when ALL their good players left ( i suppose they got some decent ones, but its not the same), so if they do the same to Napoli I won't know what to think. Is it so much to ask to leave a good up and coming side alone and let them play the exciting football they play?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Dont want Sneijder, Dodged a bullet not signing him, he is on the way down, Just look at his performance since start of 2011, getting worse and worse, rather we signed someone young, maybe even someone like rodwell.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

United should bust a gut to get someone like Javi Martinez. Someone who can actually pick up the ball in midfield and run with it.

Can't see Sneijder leaving Inter at this stage, don't think Man Utd would pay his wages at this stage of his career. He often plays in the hole as a CF, where Rooney usually plays, he'd probably do great for them but I don't think he's exactly the type of player they should be going after.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I dont see United signing someone with his wage bill

I mean, the last 'big time' signing ferguson made was rooney himself years ago.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i agree sneijder would not be a good signing for man utd


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Javi Martinez is a decent shout, but the way Bielsa has used him in his system this season has been very interesting, i.e in defence.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> I dont see United signing someone with his wage bill
> 
> I mean, the last 'big time' signing ferguson made was rooney himself years ago.


Err Berbatov say Hi, So does the 50million worth of signings from the summer...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah who needs sneijder, united have the superb anderson and rafael to play midfield


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Have you seen Inter this season?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> yeah who needs sneijder, united have the superb anderson and rafael to play midfield


WITH BEBE ON THE WINGS:mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

maybe bebe can return and alongside trainsrealhardgreaves they can dominate the europa until we inevitably meet in the final


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> Have you seen Inter this season?


they been bad but sneijder was injured most of the time


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Further reason not to spend big money on him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> maybe bebe can return and alongside trainsrealhardgreaves they can dominate the europa until we inevitably meet in the final


If those two went for a 50:50 ball the world would implode with the collision of sheer greatness.

Either that or Hargreaves' legs would fall off and Bebe would take it to the streets and sell it for change.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> Further reason not to spend big money on him.


yup, he is injury prone


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Err Berbatov say Hi, So does the 50million worth of signings from the summer...


yeah berbatov's tactic of standing really still and scoring worked out really well last game against YOUNG STEVE KEAN

And I said big money lone signings. Young and Jones are great, but they arent 'big time'. Sneijder is the heart of Inter and wont come cheap


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Rush said:


> has nothing on rushrumours.com


The best news comes from blogs.



Joel said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/7409034/Euro-big-guns-eye-Morrison
> 
> This must be exciting news to read, 'united_07'!


He better share his wealth with us when he gets a big deal because of this.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> The best news comes from blogs.
> 
> 
> 
> He better share his wealth with us when he gets a big deal because of this.


fine, bRUSHblogs


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

apparently the reason cahill isnt at chelsea yet is he wants 120k a week


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

stringer would still believe them


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> apparently the reason cahill isnt at chelsea yet is he wants 120k a week


Citeh can pay that, Cahill to ditch Chelsea for BENTLEY'S FULL OF CASH?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

woo 5th string cb on 120k a week woo


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao @ 120k a week. If serious, that's fucking mental.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'm guessing he brought himself on FM and that's the wages his virtual self asked for.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

His agent seems to have 20 patience.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> apparently the reason cahill isnt at chelsea yet is he wants 120k a week


:lmao

He needs to fuck off with that. Never played a Champions League game. Hasn't even played a Europa League game. Hasn't been to an international tournament. Yet he wants £120k a week?

He deserves £60k. Maybe £70k at a push but no more.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i heard roman being on holiday is holding the deal back :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I highly doubt that is true, before you all bury the guy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

exactly. i believe we should all consider the story of roman being on holiday and everyone being unable to reach him


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Why would AVB say we are miles apart on personal terms if it isn't true?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

AVB is trolling


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/584/bra...nternational-ronaldo-laid-low-by-dengue-fever, this is sad, hope he gets better. well montolivo rejected juventus, so now we have more chances of getting him, but i doubt the president wants to buy him


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Marco "Rolls" Reus off to dortmund?.

Gotze probably off in the summer


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Reus and Gotze in the same midfield. 

hnnngggghhh


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What a signing that would be. I thought bayern had him wrapped up for the summer.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Reus and Gotze in the same midfield.
> 
> hnnngggghhh


With Bender and Kagawa and few other of the guys, quality young mifield same with the defence.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> i heard roman being on holiday is holding the deal back :lmao


Couldnt be true. He hired Bruce Buck to take care of running the football club. Roman doesn't need to have a say in anything.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Wish 'pool or City or Barce would buy Soldado already, i need him to fuck off asap.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Soldado is not that level. Well he is Liverpool level, but he would not improve a top side.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Whatever happened to that Deffour guy at Liege ?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Whatever happened to that Deffour guy at Liege ?


He broke his leg the summer before he was meant to make the big move into Europe, this un suprisingly put a lot of top clubs off, he is now back and playing well, Hopefully he gets his big chance soon.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gylfi Sigurdsson is such a good loan signing for swansea, good little footballer will fit perfectly into their squad.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Whatever happened to that Deffour guy at Liege ?


He moved to Porto in the summer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

so Marco Reus rejects Arsenal, Real, and someone else (Chelsea?) to go to Dortmund.

Damnit.

Positive spin: Dortmund is buying Gotze's replacement as he is off to Arsenal. :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

dem german midfielders


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

swallow that fucking sadness, arsene. swallow it!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

BUY BUY BUY :evil::evil:


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

You should Keita off our hands, he's better than any of your current midfielders.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Keita is better than all our current midfielders combined. Fergie won't go for him though.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who would be the best player to fill that central midfield role for United? Opinions?


----------



## UsernameInUse

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

MUFC were Diabolical tonight. They need many more players.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Would be good to see someone like Sergi Roberto (The best player in the Barcelona B team) go on loan in the prem. Kid looks even better than Thiago imo.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Foreshadowed said:


> Who would be the best player to fill that central midfield role for United? Opinions?


montolivo(not the best player but he is decent), even though i would like him to be ours but i doubt it


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Foreshadowed said:


> Who would be the best player to fill that central midfield role for United? Opinions?



Modric, Cabaye, Tiote, Javi Martinez, M'vila, Banega just to name a few and yes keita would be class for us.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cattlemole would be an improvement for them.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Montolivo would not work in the prem, he'd be another Aquilani.

Any of the ones mentioned by WWE_TNA would help a lot.

Most of the Barca B team midfielders would improve us as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Cattlemole would be an improvement for them.


haha at this rate i might agree he's a battler for one.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

stupid barca b team. dat fucking academy


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Barca B team would beat United - no joke. They put 4 past BATE and keep the ball just as well as the first team (though obviously lacking the quality going forward in comparison to Barca).


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Barca's B team would have got out of our champions league group anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Barca B team would beat United - no joke. They put 4 past BATE and keep the ball just as well as the first team (though obviously lacking the quality going forward in comparison to Barca).


I have no defence and neither do united it seems.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> *Cattlemole* would be an improvement for them.












? :side:

Cattermole has been superb as of late though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

barca's B team is fucking superhuman. romeu was a joke in barca B team and now he's a chelsea starter and country miles better than our old starter mikel

hell, everyone and their grandma wants to steal the barca youth. theyre incredible.

the only thing the catalan's cant produce though for some reason is strikers. but thats why they have messi


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> barca's B team is fucking superhuman. romeu was a joke in barca B team and now he's a chelsea starter and country miles better than our old starter mikel
> 
> hell, everyone and their grandma wants to steal the barca youth. theyre incredible.
> 
> the only thing the catalan's cant produce though for some reason is strikers. but thats why they have messi


Messi came through La Masia btw, just like all the current Barca B team players. Was in the same youth team as Pique and Cesc. He could've even had Spanish citizenship if he'd wanted.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Messi came through La Masia btw, just like all the current Barca B team players. Was in the same youth team as Pique and Cesc. He could've even had Spanish citizenship if he'd wanted.


Nah i know that, I'm just referring to the region in general. I read an article lately on catalan (lolgoal.com) and the defensive and midfield depth they have is crazy.

Just the level of attacking (messi loyal to argentina) kinda hinders them


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> ? :side:
> 
> Cattermole has been superb as of late though.



:side: Sheps, Cattlemole is Cattermole's inbred-bro from boro.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> barca's B team is fucking superhuman. romeu was a joke in barca B team and now he's a chelsea starter and country miles better than our old starter mikel
> 
> hell, everyone and their grandma wants to steal the barca youth. theyre incredible.
> 
> the only thing the catalan's cant produce though for some reason is strikers. but thats why they have messi


To be fair, Pedro could easily play the role of a striker and still score a load of goals if given the chance.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Pedro isn't a La Masia product though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I didn't say he was, but he is a product of Barca.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Messi to Man U! 

This is all


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'm just saying he didn't come through the system. I think Barca signed him when he was 17, older than when Arsenal signed Fabregas.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We should just kidnapp Cuenca, Rafinha, Sergi Roberto, Sergi Gomez and Muniesa and Montoya.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

You already took some of the 'junk' from the B Team (Romeu), wouldn't be surprised to see some other Prem teams come and get some of the others.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We should just get Romeu to lie to them ("come over to my house warming in London") and once they are over here, force them to sign contracts.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

roman will liberate barca B team!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah why play in barca b when you can play alongside THE BIG MAN.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> I'm just saying he didn't come through the system. I think Barca signed him when he was 17, older than when Arsenal signed Fabregas.


I guess you can look at it in such a matter, but when it comes down to it, it doesn't really matter if he went through La Masia or not. Barca made him the world class player he is today. Same ideology applies to Ronaldo being a product of United.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

This is certainly true.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Anyone else think fergie keeps saying he won't buy because the glazer mob have told him no money is available for this window? Just a thought.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ronaldo was one of the hottest talents in Europe when Man Utd bought him, and Fabregas was always going to be a world class player and pretty much walked straight into Arsenal's first team squad when he joined and their starting line up not long after. He'd never have been sold in the first place had Guardiola been in charge at the time.

Pedro however, signed at the age of 17 from a local side and was a nobody, played in the youth team, played in the B team, then came through to the first team. Big difference.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*










Perfect signing for Everton IMO. (A little late but meh, the picture made me :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Marco "Rolls" Reus off to dortmund?.
> 
> Gotze probably off in the summer


Doubt it. I can't see Gotze moving any time soon.

Good to see Dortmund signing some quality players too. (Y)


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

mundo deportivo ( i have no idea if they are reliable or not) are reporting that Martin Ferguson was at the Barca game yesterday watching Isaac Cuenca

barca fans, whats he like as a player?


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cuenca? Haven't seen much of him myself but He sounds like a really good young player from what Seb & EGame have said about him in the past on here. I think it would be surprising if Barca let him go.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

His contract ends in the summer, but he will resign with Barca. Probably 0.0000001% chance that he leaves.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> mundo deportivo ( i have no idea if they are reliable or not) are reporting that Martin Ferguson was at the Barca game yesterday watching Isaac Cuenca
> 
> barca fans, whats he like as a player?


Must have been there to enjoy the spectacle.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I saw Cuenca play live this summer and he impressed me. He's been getting good time on the pitch this season too considering he's fairly new to Barca. He's not leaving.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> mundo deportivo ( i have no idea if they are reliable or not) are reporting that Martin Ferguson was at the Barca game yesterday watching Isaac Cuenca
> 
> barca fans, whats he like as a player?


He's fantastic, imo the most promising prospect on the first team. He's only been on the team for about 3 months but has been very impressive on all his appearances. Think he has 4 goals and 5 assists in 10 apps. 

Pep has a lot of faith in him and he has been getting regular playing time these days (mostly due to Villa and Affellay) being injured but he has done very well. For that reason I honestly don't see him leaving, and he isn't exactly the type of player united need at the moment.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I haven't seen much of Cuenca but would i seen of him he has been pretty good and i reckon we will be a big star in the future if he carrys on. I can't really see him wanting to leave Barcelona. 

Also its nice to see that united needs a central midfielder but are looking at another winger.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cuenca is brilliant, significantly better than Affellay. Don't understand why we would be watching him though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What's that femenia lad like?


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

CUENCA is superb, he was keeping Villa out of the team in the run up to El Clasico and is probably the best crosser of a ball in the Barca squad aside from Alves and Xavi. No chance he leaves Barca.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

apparently, inter are also interested in tevez, well lets see who gets him


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I don't know why any club would want that cretin.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He's the best player in the world according to some.

Well, one person.

Two if we include himself.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

because he happens to be a good striker, despite his femenine side showing a lot.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> I don't know why any club would want that cretin.


i dont know, i rather see inter get him anyway. he is a great striker but he has attitude problems so i dont want milan to get him.

i seriously dont understand what the fuck is wrong with the president, our midfield sucks,(only good we have is boateng, aquilani and nocerino, the rest suck) and he refuses to buy a midfielder, at least one good midfielder would be good. seriously? i would be pleased at least if we get montolivo, at least one. defence and front line is fine, our midfield is the weakest, i am really happy our majority of our midfield is gone by this summer, those players suck


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> I don't know why any club would want that cretin.


The due is still a great striker on his day so no surprise some teams are in for him. Glad he will never wanna come Liverpool though. I rather a racist Suarez who will always give it their all than a player they decides when they want to play


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Wouldn't have him in my team, no time for "professionals" like that. 

Rather play Shola.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

seems another chelsea player has been called up for AFCON

bertrand Traore for Burkina Faso

he's 16 :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

As much as i hate tevez would be fun to see him in serie a.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I would pay Tevez to not play on my team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lampard to United rumours are going around, going to be on some back pages tomorrow as well :argh:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> Lampard to United rumours are going around, going to be on some back pages tomorrow as well :argh:


Please no no no no no don't want another english player can't we just sign a continental player with some creative ability is it really that hard.



On the other hand lamps would be fine only on a short term deal and by short i mean till the end of the season 8*D


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> I would pay Tevez to not play on my team.


Isn't that what City do anyway?

Signing Lampard would be amusing. There's literally no-one we could sign that could make our midfield worse (except Mikel & Barry, obv.). May as well give it a punt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Isn't that what City do anyway?
> 
> Signing Lampard would be amusing. There's literally no-one we could sign that could make our midfield worse (except Mikel & Barry, obv.). May as well give it a punt.



Becoming regular theme big prem clubs buying average englishman.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lampard getting fed up with AVB and joining Man Utd is more plausible than Cuenca joining, at least. Though it won't happen.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

You might as well sign Lampard, miles better than what you had out last night.

Defender plz. Simpson-Coloccini-Williamson-Santon is a great back 4 for us but one injury and we're knackered. 

We've been after Tomkins but not sure who else is available.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Imagine how much better we'd be this season if King Kenny hadn't shrewdly beaten us to the signing of Henderson with his sneaky bid.

We could really do with playing Jones in midfield (assuming we don't sign anyone) but our defence keeps getting injured. Do Barcelona seem receptive to loan deals for clubs that aren't in the CL? :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> You might as well sign Lampard, miles better than what you had out last night.
> 
> Defender plz. Simpson-Coloccini-Williamson-Santon is a great back 4 for us but one injury and we're knackered.
> 
> We've been after Tomkins but not sure who else is available.



I would have put on a better performance than anyone in a united shirt last night atleast heart and passion would have been on show with some fight.


Nogimmicks we need smalling fit so jones can go to rb or cm.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> We could really do with playing Jones in midfield (assuming we don't sign anyone) but our defence keeps getting injured. Do Barcelona seem receptive to loan deals for clubs that aren't in the CL? :side:


I'd love to see some of the B players go on loan to Man Utd, don't see Fergie going for it though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He won't for sure maybe he would try and sign 1 but deep down will know they will only end up back at barca.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It'd be a great move, the mark of a player is how they cope on a wet Tuesday night in Stoke etc.

It would actually be interesting to see, though, but no way would Fergie plug a team with short term solutions. That's just not the way he does things, occasional players he knows won't be sticking around are really only used to supplement the young players. We need a permanent solution in midfield right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It'd be a great move, the mark of a player is how they cope on a wet Tuesday night in Stoke etc.
> 
> It would actually be interesting to see, though, but no way would Fergie plug a team with short term solutions. That's just not the way he does things, occasional players he knows won't be sticking around are really only used to supplement the young players. *We need a permanent solution in midfield right now.*












:side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Also rumours are increasing that darren bent to liverpool is a done deal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> Also rumours are increasing that darren bent to liverpool is a done deal


Better than carroll but will need service if he gets it he will score for them, no doubt they will over pay for him though and he really can't stay at one club for long can he.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Which of Robbie Keane's boyhood clubs has he been linked to this window?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Another £20+ Million for Kenny to spunk away. The man is truly out of touch with modern football. Pool fans will probably slate me but it is true. He's been exceptionally poor and his transfers have been indefensible.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Dalglish is going to destroy his reputation by the end of his time at Liverpool and he's pretty much unsackable. Great combination.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

dalglish and dem english


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bent is a finisher and is proven in the prem but there is a bagload of strikers you can find across europe better and that would cost half of what pool will have paid for bent.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fuck it Bent's not great but at least the guy is a proven goalscorer for more than one club in the premiership. If it's a done deal then I'm happy enough with that.



Magsimus said:


> Another £20+ Million for Kenny to spunk away. The man is truly out of touch with modern football. Pool fans will probably slate me but it is true. He's been exceptionally poor and his transfers have been indefensible.



at Mags the only truly horrible transfers he's made have been Downing and Carroll. Hendo's been solid, Suarez has been good, Enrique & Bellamy friggin great and Adam needs to find consistency but he hasn't been the worst signing ever. £55m on Downing & Carroll is mindbogglingly though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bent, Suarez and Bellamy isn't a bad forward line, all in all decent signing for pool even if the price is inflated but it was always going to be.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Fuck it Bent's not great but at least the guy is a proven goalscorer for more than one club in the premiership. If it's a done deal then I'm happy enough with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at Mags the only truly horrible transfers he's made have been Downing and Carroll. Hendo's been solid, Suarez has been good, Enrique & Bellamy friggin great and Adam needs to find consistency but he hasn't been the worst signing ever. £55m on Downing & Carroll is mindbogglingly though.


Question is the price though. 35 million on carroll and he was young and not as proven as Bent.

He wont come cheap


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Question is the price though. 35 million on carroll and he was young and not as proven as Bent.
> 
> He wont come cheap


Well Villa paid what 18-24m?. So they will want atleast some profit on that.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bent? :lmao

Contrary to this myth that's he's a proven Premier League striker (i.e. regularly 20 goals a season plus), only once has he scored more than 12 league goals in a season since leaving Charlton. He's a good player for mid table and below teams, but has already proved he's not good enough for a top club when he flopped and then spent a lot of time on the bench at an emerging Spurs team - and he'd also command at least the fee that Villa paid for him, so probably around £25 million, which is ridiculous. More productive in front of goal than Carroll at least but wastes an _insane_ amount of chances. I'd be surprised if Pool went for him, though, at least in January, that is.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

30 million could be the magic number by the looks of things

And by proven, well, I base that relatively in comparison to suarez, carroll, downing atleast. If i was gonna blow 30 million id atleast try 15 for Ba first


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Which of Robbie Keane's boyhood clubs has he been linked to this window?


If true he will have the honour of partnering the one and only EMILE HESKEY




redeadening said:


> Question is the price though. 35 million on carroll and he was young and not as proven as Bent.
> 
> He wont come cheap


They will probs want around £26 - £30m for him. Frankly he's English and has a great track record so Villa will defo want to squeeze us. But considering how shit we have been in front of goal I'll gladly pay that much for a goalscorer with a track record for scoring for clubs all across the table.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I threw up thinking of Lampard in a United kit.

Surely you United fans would hate having a past it Chelsea legend also?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Bent? :lmao
> 
> Contrary to this myth that's he's a proven Premier League striker *(i.e. regularly 20 goals a season plus), only once has he scored more than 12 league goals in a season since leaving Charlton*. He's a good player for mid table and below teams, but has already proved he's not good enough for a top club when he flopped and then spent a lot of time on the bench at an emerging Spurs team. More productive in front of goal than Carroll at least but wastes an _insane_ amount of chances. I'd be surprised if Pool went for him, though, at least in January, that is.



Really???? I never knew that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I threw up thinking of Lampard in a United kit.
> 
> Surely you United fans would hate having a past it Chelsea legend also?


well, they took a liverpool legend. which is worse.

eventually


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I threw up thinking of Lampard in a United kit.
> 
> Surely you United fans would hate having a past it Chelsea legend also?


think of a fat frank-anderson midfield duo, nothing would get past them, literally :side:


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Really???? I never knew that.


His goals per club stats read a lot better though, but for teams like Sunderland and Villa (his level) - then you look at 18 goals in 60 for Spurs (and even that was surprisingly good considering how bad he performed for them)... would he do any better in a side like Liverpool, who score very few goals?


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Bent? :lmao
> 
> Contrary to this myth that's he's a proven Premier League striker (i.e. regularly 20 goals a season plus), only once has he scored more than 12 league goals in a season since leaving Charlton. He's a good player for mid table and below teams, but has already proved he's not good enough for a top club when he flopped and then spent a lot of time on the bench at an emerging Spurs team - and he'd also command at least the fee that Villa paid for him, so probably around £25 million, which is ridiculous. More productive in front of goal than Carroll at least but wastes an _insane_ amount of chances. I'd be surprised if Pool went for him, though, at least in January, that is.




16 goals last season split between Sunderland & Villa (8 Sunderland, 9 Villa)
24 the season before with Sunderland
12 with Spurs season before 

Before that he scored 5 for Spurs which was bad but then again Impressive record at Charlton. Like I said he's not the best but fuck he's still better than Carroll.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> think of a fat frank-anderson midfield duo, nothing would get past them, literally :side:


Lamps would fit in well another cm that can't play in a 4-4-2 we have a few of them.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Is liverpool's problem service or finishing?

Because alot say the reason suarez cant score is because he has to create and so cant finish.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> 14 goals last season split between Sunderland & Villa
> 24 the season before with Sunderland
> 12 with Spurs season before
> 
> Before that he scored 5 for Spurs which was bad but then again Impressive record at Charlton. Like I said he's not the best but fuck he's still better than Carroll.


14 goals between the two clubs but other than that my point was correct.

Impressive record at Charlton - another mid table or below club. Pretty sure he scored quite a few of his goals for them in the Championship too, or maybe i'm just thinking of his time at Ipswich). Bent would just be another Downing like signing.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Is liverpool's problem service or finishing?
> 
> Because alot say the reason suarez cant score is because he has to create and so cant finish.


Both really. Mostly Service but we've hit the bar way to many times this season as well.

Edit

Even at Spurs though the guy was hardly getting much pitch time. He went to Sunderland got more time and bossed it and has proven to be well ever since then. He's hardly the worst choice in the world. Especially when we have to deal with Carroll until March.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Is liverpool's problem service or finishing?
> 
> Because alot say the reason suarez cant score is because he has to create and so cant finish.


Finishing imo, they seem to get the ball in the box alot. Well they have when i have watched them. most notably i remember highlights of the swansea game.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ha ha at Lolpool going for bent!!
Were (Man U) in trouble and need a few players but christ i wouldnt take Bent in a fit.All the Pool fans here trying to big him up and defend him like they did when we signed Young n they signed Downing saying more assists and that..At the half way point theres only one player outa the 2 id have in my team!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I threw up thinking of Lampard in a United kit.
> 
> Surely you United fans would hate having a past it Chelsea legend also?


He's a midfielder, at this stage I wouldn't be turning my nose up at anyone.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Both really. Mostly Service but we've hit the bar way to many times this season as well.
> 
> Edit
> 
> Even at Spurs though the guy was hardly getting much pitch time. He went to Sunderland got more time and bossed it and has proven to be well ever since then. He's hardly the worst choice in the world. Especially when we have to deal with Carroll until March.


Hardly much pitch time? 60 EPL games in 2 years is more than enough time to prove yourself.

He was a good signing for Villa, even at the price he cost, because they looked like going down that season, and Bent is a good player for teams in the bottom half of the table. Just like Downing was. Playing for a top 6 club aspiring for Champions League football is a whole different kettle of fish and for the fee he would command there are far better options.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I can just imagine Kenny, "Luis begged us to sign Bent as he is his biggst fan".


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Hardly much pitch time? 60 EPL games in 2 years is more than enough time to prove yourself.
> 
> He was a good signing for Villa, even at the price he cost, because they looked like going down that season, and Bent is a good player for teams in the bottom half of the table. Just like Downing was. Playing for a top 6 club aspiring for Champions League football is a whole different kettle of fish and for the fee he would command there are far better options.


If I remember correctly though a lot of those where Sub appearances. The guy was behind Defoe, Keane & Berba & when he arrived Pavlyuchenko in the line up.

Do agree though about the fee we could get better options but it's the question off would the better options want us?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

^ Torres.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> I would pay Tevez to not play on my team.


see, so many people here dont want tevez on their team, even i dont want, and the sad thing is that he would most likely come to my team. :sad:




Magsimus said:


> Another £20+ Million for Kenny to spunk away. The man is truly out of touch with modern football. Pool fans will probably slate me but it is true. He's been exceptionally poor and his transfers have been indefensible.


and also the amount of money he spent, liverpool is still not a top club


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> ^ Torres.


We'd take Torres as long as you take Carroll and Downing. £55m worth for £50m quality right there 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> see, so many people here dont want tevez on their team, even i dont want, and the sad thing is that he would most likely come to my team. :sad:


He'll do well. Just sell him after the 2nd year.



Chain Gang solider said:


> We'd take Torres as long as you take Carroll and Downing. £55m worth for £50m quality right there 8*D












No deal.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> If I remember correctly though a lot of those where Sub appearances. The guy was behind Defoe, Keane & Berba & when he arrived Pavlyuchenko in the line up.
> 
> Do agree though about the fee we could get better options but it's the question off would the better options want us?


He was behind those players because he wasn't good enough, though. He was expected to be the next big thing when he joined from Charlton and he did poor pretty much every time he appeared for them. Pressure of playing for a bigger club, expectation of performing in big games, not being the main man like he would be at clubs like Villa and Sunderland, etc... is the expectation when you join a club like Liverpool. Another example here - Carroll. Possibly the worst transfer in the history of football when the fee is taken into account.

This time last year Liverpool signed Suarez (for less than Bent would probably cost). Even if you don't get someone as good as Suarez, there's a pretty big gulf in quality between Suarez and Bent and there are definitely players in that gulf who Liverpool could target.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> He'll do well. Just sell him after the 2nd year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No deal.


i never said he wont do well i just dont want him, pato has the potential to become one of the best strikers and if tevez come i think he will get benched. and pato always scores against big teams which is so important, ibra and pato is the perfect duo, we have a striker that can score against a small team and a striker that scores against big teams,


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Aren't Liverpool basically a mid-table team now, so I guess Bent would fit right in. I know that sounds strange coming from a Sunderland fan but.... you know.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Aren't Liverpool basically a mid-table team now, so I guess Bent would fit right in. I know that sounds strange coming from a Sunderland fan but.... you know.


they are 6th so no. and they are 3 points away from the 4th spot. they are not a mid table team yet.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> they are 6th so no. and they are 3 points away from the 4th spot. they are not a mid table team yet.


That was a joke............ AC Milan fans don't get humor 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> He was behind those players because he wasn't good enough, though. He was expected to be the next big thing when he joined from Charlton and he did poor pretty much every time he appeared for them. Pressure of playing for a bigger club, expectation of performing in big games, not being the main man like he would be at clubs like Villa and Sunderland, etc... is the expectation when you join a club like Liverpool. Another example here - Carroll. Possibly the worst transfer in the history of football when the fee is taken into account.
> 
> This time last year Liverpool signed Suarez (for less than Bent would probably cost). Even if you don't get someone as good as Suarez, there's a pretty big gulf in quality between Suarez and Bent and there are definitely players in that gulf who Liverpool could target.


Granted there was pressure but I also don't think the guy was really given enough chance to grow. Kinda like Babel for us. I remember the guy was slated but Rafa kept bringing him on with like 20 minutes to go all the time so he never fully grew. 

Who Would you recommend Liverpool target?


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Granted there was pressure but I also don't think the guy was really given enough chance to grow. Kinda like Babel for us. I remember the guy was slated but Rafa kept bringing him on with like 20 minutes to go all the time so he never fully grew.
> 
> Who Would you recommend Liverpool target?


Someone who isn't black. Wouldn't be surprised if certain players were put off over the club's stance on the Suarez debacle.

I guess It depends on your budget really. No names scream at me and if Liverpool are going to spend big money then I'd say it's more shrewd to wait until the summer (when more players will be available). You'll miss Suarez, but he was hardly banging them in before his ban started. Adebayor will probably be available in the summer, could possibly look at Damiao, could target Demba Ba as well.. oh wait 8*D


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If Bent's priced at £26m, how much for Arry Redknapp's wife?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Whoever is going to sign Ba won't have to spend much on his wages he would only like to be payed in syrup.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> That was a joke............ AC Milan fans don't get humor 8*D


whatever


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Isn't there some sort of injury issue with Ba that means he could just "go" at any time, King/Redondo style?

That and Ashley's inevitable willingness to cash in and piss off the fans would drive his fee down a bit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I dont see why nobody tries buying Barrios. He'll come cheap


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Hardly much pitch time? 60 EPL games in 2 years is more than enough time to prove yourself.
> 
> He was a good signing for Villa, even at the price he cost, because they looked like going down that season, and Bent is a good player for teams in the bottom half of the table. Just like Downing was. Playing for a top 6 club aspiring for Champions League football is a whole different kettle of fish and for the fee he would command there are far better options.


It's harder for a striker to score goals at a lesser club because you get less chances.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> It's harder for a striker to score goals at a lesser club because you get less chances.


Not really. So you think all strikers at lesser clubs would do better at bigger clubs, then?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Not really. So you think all strikers at lesser clubs would do better at bigger clubs, then?


the reason is why some do not do better at bigger clubs because the pressure they are under


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> the reason is why some do not do better at bigger clubs because the pressure they are under


Correct, and also they're not THE FOCAL POINT anymore and are just "another player" at a club like Liverpool, so if anything he would receive less of the ball as players won't automatically always look to pass to him.

Case in point: Andy Carroll. Joined Liverpool this time last year after bossing it for Newcastle. He's been woeful.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Bent? :lmao
> 
> Contrary to this myth that's he's a proven Premier League striker (i.e. regularly 20 goals a season plus), only once has he scored more than 12 league goals in a season since leaving Charlton. He's a good player for mid table and below teams, but has already proved he's not good enough for a top club when he flopped and then spent a lot of time on the bench at an emerging Spurs team - and he'd also command at least the fee that Villa paid for him, so probably around £25 million, which is ridiculous. More productive in front of goal than Carroll at least but wastes an _insane_ amount of chances. I'd be surprised if Pool went for him, though, at least in January, that is.


Well that stat is wrong for a start. Now look back in the thread for when I highlighted the downside of Bent but you can't knock his goal scoring record. Just look at his wikipedia page or whatever, it's not hard. And how many strikers actually do regularly score 20 goals a season? I can't think of many (and any who have played for Charlton etc) Drogba used to, RVP getting there, Henry, Yorke and Van Nistelrooy at Man United. All players playing for top teams that make a shitload of chances.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Not really. So you think all strikers at lesser clubs would do better at bigger clubs, then?


You think Berbatov would have scored 20 goals at Villa last season?

You think Hernandez would have as many goals at Villa last season compared to how he did at Utd?

Would either have scored 15 at Villa since last January (like Bent has)?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Correct, and also they're not THE FOCAL POINT anymore and are just "another player" at a club like Liverpool, so if anything he would receive less of the ball as players won't automatically always look to pass to him.
> 
> Case in point: Andy Carroll. Joined Liverpool this time last year after bossing it for Newcastle. He's been woeful.


agreed.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> Well that stat is wrong for a start. Now look back in the thread for when I highlighted the downside of Bent but you can't knock his goal scoring record. Just look at his wikipedia page or whatever, it's not hard. And how many strikers actually do regularly score 20 goals a season? I can't think of many (and any who have played for Charlton etc) Drogba used to, RVP getting there, Henry, Yorke and Van Nistelrooy at Man United. All players playing for top teams that make a shitload of chances.


I missed out two goals from last season. Big deal. Doesn't change that Bent is no better than a mid-table calibre player.

He never scored 20 goals in a season for Charlton.

I don't think it's unreasonable for an aspiring top 4 club to spend 25-30 million on a striker and expect at least 20 goals a season. Which is the standard i'm judging him at. Do you?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> You think Berbatov would have scored 20 goals at Villa last season?
> 
> You think Hernandez would have as many goals at Villa last season compared to how he did at Utd?
> 
> Would either have scored 15 at Villa since last January (like Bent has)?


good point. but a big club would expect that from 25-30 million striker to score 20 goal a season


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bent is more suited to being at a lesser club imo. He's a striker who thrives on being the main focus in a team and always seemed less comfortable when we brought in Gyan/Welbeck to partner him rather than having Kenwyne/Campbell playing as a second striker feeding the ball to him. His first season for us was phenominal and we were totally a one player team but every chance we got pretty much went to him and at Liverpool he'll be playing second fiddle to Suarez at least. The chances the two will miss between them will be ridiculous too.

He'll score goals at Liverpool, don't get me wrong (who knows, maybe downing will get an assist or two) but I can't see him lasting more than 18 months before he gets restless again and probably goes to some mid table team, maybe back in London (or us again :side

I still laugh at how his Villa move turned out though, took pretty much a sideways step for more money thinking he'd have young and downing to support him, then 6 months later they were gone and he's feeding off scraps. Whereas if he stayed here he'd have Larsson feeding him with some of his fantastic crosses and probably be the main point of attack playing off Bendtner/Sessegnon too. How things change 8*D


edit- yeah seb summed it up above me, i must've missed that before


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> You think Berbatov would have scored 20 goals at Villa last season?
> 
> You think Hernandez would have as many goals at Villa last season compared to how he did at Utd?
> 
> Would either have scored 15 at Villa since last January (like Bent has)?


Good example. The same Berbatov who looked in a completely different league to Bent when they were both playing for Spurs?

It's close minded and ignorant to think players are going to score more goals at bigger clubs because they "get more chances". Bent proved this at Spurs (who weren't even that big of a club at the time) and obviously I already used Carroll as an example. There's lots more - Sutton and Kezman both spring to mind for Chelsea. There's far more pressure playing for a bigger club, expectation of performing more consistently in bigger games, and the fact that he'd no longer be the focal point/main man of the team.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> I missed out two goals from last season. Big deal. Doesn't change that Bent is no better than a mid-table calibre player.
> 
> He never scored 20 goals in a season for Charlton.
> 
> I don't think it's unreasonable for an aspiring top 4 club to spend 25-30 million on a striker and expect at least 20 goals a season. Which is the standard i'm judging him at. Do you?


Well if they are just a finisher/poacher like Bent then that's fair enough. It's not always as simple as spending the money though because some clubs don't want to sell etc. For strikers in general, sometimes that can be an unreasonable expectation. You obviously don't think Wayne Rooney was an unreasonable signing for Man Utd at 25 million or whatever it was, because obviously he's a very creative player too. Only once has he scored 20+ in a season though (one season in eight at Utd).



Seb said:


> Good example. The same Berbatov who looked in a completely different league to Bent when they were both playing for Spurs?
> 
> It's close minded and ignorant to think players are going to score more goals at bigger clubs because they "get more chances". Bent proved this at Spurs (who weren't even that big of a club at the time) and obviously I already used Carroll as an example. There's lots more - Sutton and Kezman both spring to mind for Chelsea. There's far more pressure playing for a bigger club, expectation of performing more consistently in bigger games, and the fact that he'd no longer be the focal point/main man of the team.


The same Bent who actually took his chance in the England vs Spain game (big pressure game in front of 80K at Wembley) unlike David Villa (who had an easier chance to score). 8*D

Of course I'm not saying Bent is better than Berb, but you can't seem to handle the simple truth that the better teams create more chances for the strikers. I didn't mention anything about Bent preferring to be the lone wolf or the main man etc. When these Bent to Liverpool rumours started I made a big post about Bent's footballing weaknesses, but I don't think scoring goals is one of them. Does he convert 100% of his chances? No, but Giggs missed an open goal against Arsenal in the FA Cup. Torres missed an open goal, Messi missed a half open goal in the Champs league against Arsenal last year. Yes he will miss chances sometimes like any other player.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Manchester United wonderkid Paul Pogba has offers from Italian giants AC Milan and Inter as a summer departure from Old Trafford grows more likely.
> 
> The French midfielder is out of contract at the end of the season and is free to discuss personal terms with clubs outside the English leagues with a view to a free transfer in the summer. United manager Sir Alex Ferguson claims the club have a unilateral option to extend the 18-year-old’s contract for a further year, but this has been disputed by sources close to Pogba as the youngster explores all of his options.
> 
> Goal.com understands the two Milan clubs have made ‘stunning’ contract offers for Pogba, who is believed to be impatient to play first-team football as he looks to fulfill his billing as one of the brightest talents in European football. The France youth international has also been linked with rivals Manchester City and Arsenal.
> 
> Inter are believed to be in pole position thanks to the influence of Italian superagent Mino Raiola, who has been acting as an ‘advisor’ to Pogba and has a reputation in his homeland for securing highly lucrative contracts for players. Raiola is understood to have met Inter directors at the club’s training centre, Appiano Gentile, on December 14 to talk about potential signings.
> 
> There would be no transfer fee should Pogba move abroad at the end of his contract, but a nominal sum would be due to United for 'training compensation' under Fifa rules. A move within England would require a fee to be set by an independent tribunal.
> United are desperate to convince Pogba that his future is best served at Old Trafford and Ferguson is trying to persuade the player to turn his back on the vast sums being offered in favour of focussing on his career development.
> 
> Ferguson has targeted next season as Pogba’s breakthrough campaign and the former Le Havre youngster has made three appearances so far this season, all in the League Cup, while he has been an unused substitute in the club’s last two Premier League matches.
> 
> The United boss is a huge fan of Pogba, who joined the club in 2009 when the Red Devils were accused of ‘poaching’ him French side Le Havre. Ferguson made little attempt to hide his contempt for Pogba’s representatives last month as he urged the player to put his career before money.
> 
> He said: "He's got an agent who's obviously become a bit difficult but we're negotiating with this agent and we want the boy to stay. But it's down to the individual also.
> 
> "Matt Busby summed it up perfectly, that you don't need to chase money at a club like Manchester United, it will eventually find you. If you're good enough, you will earn money and become rich playing for us, there's no doubt about it.
> 
> "You hope he gets the right advice. All the young players who remain here always do well. It's one of these situations that they can chase the money early in their career but at the end it's not the same as if they'd stayed here.
> 
> "It's the decision the player has to take himself, no matter who he is, about where they think their best future will be. He just needs to look round about him to realise that. But if he wants to go, there is nothing we can do about it."


united 07 going to italy?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bent misses far more chances than any of those though, well maybe not Torres. He makes up for it though by being able to get into goalscoring positions way more than most strikers ive seen. He probably only converts about 50% of them though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fucking agents. is his agent the same as rooney's :no:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

well if he comes to milan it would good for me, he can improve our shitty midfield, i am sure he will do a better job than the likes of ambro, mvb, gattuso, flamini,


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> I still laugh at how his Villa move turned out though, took pretty much a sideways step for more money thinking he'd have young and downing to support him, then 6 months later they were gone and he's feeding off scraps. Whereas if he stayed here he'd have Larsson feeding him with some of his fantastic crosses and probably be the main point of attack playing off Bendtner/Sessegnon too. How things change 8*D


Yeah 15 goals for Villa saving an all-time Prem club from relegation, back in the England team and 3 goals in his last 3 games for England, more money, and now he's heading to one of the biggest and most successful clubs in the world. Have to laugh at that Shep.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Be intresting to see if/who villa bring in to replace bent.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I never said bigger teams don't create more chances. You said it's a harder to score at a lesser club, I said that's close minded.

Do you genuinely think Bent would be a good signing, at close to 30 million, for Liverpool? If not, I don't see why you're arguing, because all my arguments are based off that, I never said Bent was a bad player.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I never said the first half of the move was bad for him, I said it was laughable how quickly it turned badly for him. He was on more money, got in the england squad and had two very good wingers supporting him. Now he's playing under a pretty terrible manager in McLeish, lost his main support and having a lacklustre season by his standards. Only 6 goals by the halfway point in the season is poor for him. I find that pretty laughable considering how he first imagined the Villa move being his big thing and he was going to fire them back into Europe.

You mad btw.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Be intresting to see if/who villa bring in to replace bent.


carroll?



8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> carroll?
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D



Torres on loan.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Be intresting to see if/who villa bring in to replace bent.


McLeish will play 4-5-1 with Gabby up front and Heskey in midfield.



Shepard said:


> I never said the first half of the move was bad for him, I said it was laughable how quickly it turned badly for him. He was on more money, got in the england squad and had two very good wingers supporting him. Now he's playing under a pretty terrible manager in McLeish, lost his main support and having a lacklustre season by his standards. Only 6 goals by the halfway point in the season is poor for him. I find that pretty laughable considering how he first imagined the Villa move being his big thing and he was going to fire them back into Europe.
> 
> You mad btw.


Shep, you're still mad that he left Sunderland. And when did he say he was going to fire Villa back into Europe? When he joined all I remember him saying was that he wanted to help Villa climb up the table. Villa were about 16th/17th at the time which must have meant him wanting to leave for Villa made you extra mad seeing as Sunderland were about 7th at the time, lols.



reymisteriofan said:


> carroll?
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


I would take him at Villa for teh lulz.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Inter have put in a bid for Tevez. 

Lmaooo inb4 these two clubs will go into a bidding war for that moron.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Inter have put in a bid for Tevez.
> 
> Lmaooo inb4 these two clubs will go into a bidding war for that moron.


well i would not want him in my team but if he goes to inter, he would help them a lot, and i dont want that, but i rather see tevez go to inter than milan though. come on pogba, go to milan, you could be a starter, where does pogba play, dm, am, cm?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It's case of who puts more wages on the table for him, obviously


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tevez is better than any of the strikers at either Milan club.

Still, the move in the long term will inevitably prove disastrous for either, so they should steer clear. Any self-respecting club should.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> Shep, you're still mad that he left Sunderland. And when did he say he was going to fire Villa back into Europe? When he joined all I remember him saying was that he wanted to help Villa climb up the table. Villa were about 16th/17th at the time which must have meant him wanting to leave for Villa made you extra mad seeing as Sunderland were about 7th at the time, lols.



Mad he left Sunderland? On the contrary, when he left we still had a fully fit Welbeck who looked to be forming a good partnership w/ Gyan and Campbell was coming back from injury to provide cover, the 3-0 win over Chelsea proved they were our best front two pairing. But then Welbeck got injured, as did Campbell and about 6 or so more of our players and we fell off from 6th or 7th, still finished 10th though. In our team now he'd be a perfect fit as I've said before but at the time he left for the money we got for him I wasn't too bothered. Plus if he stayed there'd be a chance Bruce would still be in a job 8*D

Idk about him saying fire you into europe exactly, but he said something about getting the club back to where they once were or something along those lines, which I assume would be europe. I did enjoy him trying to say he didn't move for money though considering where the two teams were in the table at that time


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Whoever is going to sign Ba won't have to spend much on his wages he would only like to be payed in syrup.


He's never going anywhere, going to sign a 10 year contract and take us back into being a massive club while contending for honours.

You'll see, you'll all see :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Mags, I heard Strawberry Syrup could be getting banned in England :side: no more great form from Ba Ba


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i dont care who takes tevez, get his 200k a week wages off our books



> Inter Milan will try to use Wesley Sneijder as a makeweight in a deal for outcast Manchester City striker Carlos Tevez.


come on come on come on


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> i dont care who takes tevez, get his 200k a week wages off our books
> 
> 
> 
> come on come on come on


that would be one of the worst deals inter would be doing, anyway if they do i am happy


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Don't know if it's been posted but Jose Antonio Reyes has gone back to Sevilla from Atletico.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

is this Bent to Liverpool for 27m shit for real???


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

sincerely hope not. i dont think it is.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i heard 24 mil + addons. come on kenny make it happen.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Aston Villa are confident of signing Los Angeles Galaxy striker Robbie Keane on a two-month loan deal before their next Premier League game on 14 January.
> 
> Villa are understood to have had "productive talks" with the Republic of Ireland forward, currently training with his former club Tottenham.
> 
> Keane, 31, could face Galaxy team-mate Landon Donovan, who is back at Everton, at Villa Park on Saturday week.
> 
> "The chances are a bit better than 50-50," Villa boss Alex McLeish said.
> 
> "We are certainly pursuing it and at the moment, both parties are keen.
> 
> "If we don't know by Monday, then it probably will not be done. That's why I don't want to say too much in case it doesn't happen."
> 
> Former Villa manager John Gregory tried to sign Keane 12 years ago from Wolves but they would not meet the asking price and he moved instead to West Midlands neighbours Coventry.
> Last season, when he was Birmingham manager, McLeish came close to signing Keane in a £6m deal from Spurs.
> 
> The two clubs agreed a fee but personal terms proved a stumbling block and Keane joined West Ham on loan before making the switch to the United States last summer.
> 
> A loan deal for Keane is expected to cost Villa £500,000 and if completed he would link up with Republic team-mates Shay Given and Richard Dunne.
> 
> It is believed Keane wants to stay sharp for the Euro 2012 finals by continuing to play before the Major League Soccer season begins in March.
> 
> *Meanwhile, Villa have rejected speculation that they have held talks with out-of-favour Spurs midfielder Niko Kranjcar, and McLeish dismissed rumours that Darren Bent could be sold to Liverpool.*
> 
> "We've not heard a thing from Liverpool," the Scotsman said. "I'm aware of the speculation.
> 
> "But, even if there was contact, we wouldn't want to entertain selling our top scorer of last season. He is a prolific marksman."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16391400.stm

The boyhood dream set to come true again for Keane!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

BOYHOOD DREAM FOR ROBBIE KEANE

how many clubs is that now?


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> BOYHOOD DREAM FOR ROBBIE KEANE
> 
> how many clubs is that now?


Villa would be the 10th if you count Spurs once.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'll say the same thing on Bent as I did about Downing - squad player. Don't pay a shitload of money for a guy who's no better than that, especially when we need actual quality. We could go get Damiao for about the same price or Luuk De Jong for cheaper, but apparently Comolli has a real hardon for Bent. Because this is the same thing I said about Downing and I have the same feeling, it'll no doubt end up happening. A quality forward really has been the difference between us and the top four, as there's numerous games we should have finished where we haven't. Looks like it's still going to be the difference at the end of the season.



Magsimus said:


> Another £20+ Million for Kenny to spunk away. The man is truly out of touch with modern football. Pool fans will probably slate me but it is true. He's been exceptionally poor and his transfers have been indefensible.


Exaggeration and a half. Tactically, he's been off in some games, but he's got it dead right in others (the Chelski games in particular). He hasn't been manager of the season or anything, but he really hasn't been that bad. Blemishes are Downing and BIG ANDY at this stage, but I still have hopes for Andy (yeah, fuck you all).



Magsimus said:


> You might as well sign Lampard, miles better than what you had out last night.
> 
> Defender plz. Simpson-Coloccini-Williamson-Santon is a great back 4 for us but one injury and we're knackered.
> 
> We've been after Tomkins but not sure who else is available.


Tomkins isn't really available, unless you pay up big. He knows he should be back in the prem next season anyway. He'd be a good signing for Newcastle regardless if they get him done.

Also think you need a LB (Pieters maybe?), that way Santon can switch to RB or at least rotate with both full backs.



Seb said:


> I'd love to see some of the B players go *on loan* to Man Utd, don't see Fergie going for it though.





WWE_TNA said:


> He won't for sure maybe he would try and sign 1* but deep down will know they will only end up back at barca.*


Well, that is the concept of a loan.



Seb said:


> Tevez is better than any of the strikers at either Milan club.
> 
> Still, the move in the long term will inevitably prove disastrous for either, so they should steer clear. Any self-respecting club should.


Arry keeps commenting on him though. 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Tevez is better than any of the strikers at either Milan club.
> 
> Still, the move in the long term will inevitably prove disastrous for either, so they should steer clear. Any self-respecting club should.


Not in the Italian League. I don't think there's a player in the world more suited to destroying a specific league like Ibrahimovic is for Serie A. The games are played at his pace and he's insanely good at taking advantage.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

cissokho off to arsenal or newcastle


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

damn. would still love him here. rotation with enrique :mark:

were linked with GOMIS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

apparently lyon want to loan him out, not quite sure why


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

They want wages off the bill because they're paying way too much overall. They'll probably shed some lesser players in the summer so they can fit his wages back in.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The first Liverpool/Chelsea game was brilliant to watch, all Liverpool did was stand off Mikel and pressure him to mis-place passes and it paid dividends the whole game, including I believe for the winning goal. So simple but when there's someone inept as John Obi in midfield, it's all that's needed.

Someone said Barrios earlier in the thread, who could probably be picked up for about half Bent's potential fee. Dortmund definitely seem open to selling.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

barrios would be a top signing, apparently dortmund would let him got for about 10 mil. hasnt scored in the league i think though


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Well he's not Dortmund's first choice anymore + he wants out. Would certainly be a better option than Bent.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i'd love to sign Barrios.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Barrios up for sales? Yeah I'm with Bulk & RUSH on this one. If we can get him for half the fee of Bent's then I'd defo go for that instead.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

city have their own transfer window section and confirm wolves and qpr are interested in bridge on loan

it also confirms bridge is on 95k a week


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

No wonder he's happy not playing. Probably just spends his time swimming in a pool of money.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lol at £95k a week. Can't believe the guy would rather sit around and do nothing than take a pay cut and still make a shit load of money playing regular football.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> No wonder he's happy not playing. Probably just spends his time swimming in a pool of money.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i'd be very happy to sit around and earn just under 5 million a year training football and warming benches.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Smith breaks silence
> Former England international given coded messages by Pardew
> 
> Alan Smith: Claims Newcastle boss Alan Pardew has offered him a coaching role
> 
> Alan Smith is growing increasingly frustrated at his lack of opportunities at Newcastle and would be interested in moving to a club like Queens Park Rangers if he is not given a chance to play.
> 
> Having been linked with a return to Leeds last summer, the midfielder is out contract at the end of the current campaign and has made only two substitute appearances so far which have totalled just more than five minutes on the field.
> 
> Smith joined Newcastle in 2007 in a £6million transfer from Manchester United which was designed to get his career back on track after the sickening broken leg he suffered in 2006.
> 
> The now 31-year-old played regularly under former boss Chris Hughton, but seemingly does not feature in the new, youthful plans of Alan Pardew and has only been offered coded messages about his future.
> 
> "Whenever I've knocked on the boss' door to ask why I'm not playing he says, 'I think you understand football enough to know why'."
> Alan Smith Quotes of the week
> 
> Breaking a five-month silence, Smith said in The Sun: "Whenever I've knocked on the boss' door to ask why I'm not playing he says, 'I think you understand football enough to know why'.
> 
> "People can draw their own conclusions on what he means by that. I'm not injured and I'm fitter and hungrier to play than ever.
> Respect
> 
> "I've never been told directly Newcastle want rid of me. I could have gone out on loan, but the manager didn't want me to.
> 
> "If he said he wanted me to go I'd respect that, but he hasn't. It's weird.
> 
> "He says he wants me around and even offered me a coaching role if I pack in playing, but I'm too young for that.
> 
> "I have total respect for Alan Pardew and I know he has the same for me. But I just want to play."
> 
> Smith's days at Newcastle do appear to be over, if not in January then at the end of the season, and a move to a club such as Neil Warnock's QPR would appeal.
> 
> The former England international said in the Chronicle: "If I'm not staying at Newcastle, I want to find a club where I can make a difference, like a QPR where I could give them a bit of a push forward.
> 
> "I can still do a good job in the Premier League or the Championship. I just need that chance."
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7413966/Smith-breaks-silence


save.uspiss.off_SMITH

Can you crack the code?


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> barrios would be a top signing, apparently dortmund would let him got for about 10 mil. hasnt scored in the league i think though


Would love Spurs to get Barrios if we don't buy Leandro in the month. We need someone to play up top on their own so we don't have to revert to a 4-4-2 when injuries occur.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

You know, United would probably benefit right now from having Smith's determination back in midfield. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

the Henry deal is done according to some journalists on twitter, which makes him eligible for the Leeds game


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

QPR have bid £5m for Samba. . .

and £1.5m for Yakubu *- FUCK OFF WARNOCK!!!*

He's taking the piss with the Yak but if we get an offer between £8-10m for Samba we should let him go, but Hoilett has to go first with his contract up in July.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> cissokho off to arsenal or newcastle


:mark: 

Arsenal can have Richardson or Bridge. They're good enough Arsene I swear.



BkB Hulk said:


> save.uspiss.off_SMITH
> 
> Can you crack the code?


'I think you understand football enough to know why'.

Well said Pardew. It would be because you're absolutely garbage, Alan.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yet again we sign some unknown frenchman :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah. whats that henry ever done.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Spurs should sign Barrios. :mark:

Apparently Arry is looking into GANSO too. 

pls make it happen.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Speaking at this morning's press conference, the Spurs boss responded to the latest transfer rumours.

And Redknapp concedes that Ba, who has scored 15 goals for the Magpies so far this season, will have plenty of suitors in this months window.

"Demba Ba's done great hasnt he, everybody's looking at him suddenly," said the manager. "Anybody could have had him a year ago. Full credit to Alan Pardew, he took him.

"He's done a fantastic job what a strike-rate he's got. He's probably the most in-form striker anywhere at the moment.

"They say there's a release clause in his contract that's what we all hear. He's certainly done well and it will be interesting to see what happens there, but at the moment he's doing great things for Newcastle.

"He's off to play in the African Cup of Nations now [for Senegal], so he's going to be away for a month or so so thats a difficult one.

"At the moment Newcastle have got him and Im sure Alan wants to keep him. He'd be disappointed if he had to lose him. He would be difficult to replace."

So there's the absolute cunt again. "I don't wanna talk about other people's players, but he's a fantastic player and we'd love to have him here." Sooner he's behind bars the better :evil:


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

That's just wheelin' and dealin'. No hate.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He's not a fackin' wheeler n dealer.

Though he crys himself to sleep when Chelsea come for Modric. How's he still getting away with it


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> He's not a fackin' wheeler n dealer.
> 
> Though he crys himself to sleep when Chelsea come for Modric. How's he still getting away with it


He's a twat in transfer season, but his little catchphrases and press conferences in his car make people overlook it. Actually, when it comes to 'tapping up' and talking about players, most people choose to believe their clubs are completely innocent of it, and it's just everyone else, but for some reason that's started applying to 'Arry too.

He's a triffic player, really, and we'd love to 'ave him. 'Triffic lad, we all know what he brings to the team, and how hard he'd be to replace. But you know, we don't talk about other team's players.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Well, that is the concept of a loan.


I was talking about if fergie signed a barca b player and not loaned, ala pique.



And alan smith should just go back to leeds if they'd have him back.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Poor Smith. Just hasn't been the same since that broken leg. Was never a top class forward but he got us some important goals (a few of them beauties too) when we had Ruud, Saha and Solskjaer out and hadn't signed Rooney. He was always a good squad player, but since that leg break he just hasn't been the same. Shame. Always liked "Smudge".

Oh and KING HENRY is back :mark:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

henry is back, will he be included in the cl squad for these two months, just asking? if he is, he can play a match against us.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> No wonder he's happy not playing. Probably just spends his time swimming in a pool of money.


His life must suck.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

JT has probably already nailed it.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> JT has probably already nailed it.


Banker!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So Spurs are in for Ganso? known harry he will turn out class and be another prospect united let slip through.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Don't think he would be a player Fergie would go for. I think Sandro is a far better fit. Fergie likes his hard working midfielders. And Sandro is of the perfect mold. They should try go in for him, before he becomes a very valuable asset for Tottenham, and those Levy prices become once again very ridiculous.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> So Spurs are in for Ganso? known harry he will turn out class and be another prospect united let slip through.


he was asked about ganso this morning and said



> “Ganso? I have never heard of him. I don't know him, where does he play? What position?
> 
> “I don't get to Brazil much. We got Sandro from there but other than that, no.”


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ganso would be a nightmare to sign, over half his rights are owned by a sports investment group, called DIS iirc.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

where does pogba play, which position, denfensive mid, attacking mid or central mid.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> he was asked about ganso this morning and said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Ganso? I have never heard of him. I don't know him, where does he play? What position?
> 
> “I don't get to Brazil much. We got Sandro from there but other than that, no.”
Click to expand...

Harry is full of shit, man.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Harry is full of shit, man.


Haha what i was thinking harry will know exactly who he is.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> where does pogba play, which position, denfensive mid, attacking mid or central mid.


central/attacking, but ferguson has already said that they have a 1 year extension option in his current contract


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> central/attacking, but ferguson has already said that they have a 1 year extension option in his current contract


well, but pogba wants to leave right? 

well i doubt we will sign him, no chance. but if he does it would great. he can improve our midfield, well if he comes, he wont get playing time anyway since the coach like old players and hardly uses young players


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It will cost a lot more then 15million for Ganso and spurs wont buy him and it is only a paper rumour.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> well, but pogba wants to leave right?
> 
> well i doubt we will sign him, no chance. but if he does it would great. he can improve our midfield, well if he comes, he wont get playing time anyway since the coach like old players and hardly uses young players


well he hasnt said anything, its seems like his agent is putting out stories

pogba is apparently reported to have said this recently



> (To) be a first team player… a top player for Manchester United. Be a legend, and finish like Cantona.”


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Harry is full of shit, man.


Again that's just ole Arry wheelin' and dealin' too. 

Wants to bring the emphasis off Ganso and make sure no other club goes in for him at a higher price than Spurs. He's a cheeky son of a bitch.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

hes a complete tit and is in charge of a bunch of cunts 8*D


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> well he hasnt said anything, its seems like his agent is putting out stories
> 
> pogba is apparently reported to have said this recently


Hopefully pogba stays. Why go to AC Milan or Inter when you can be in a better team such as Man u.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> So Spurs are in for Ganso? known harry he will turn out class and be another prospect united let slip through.


We'd buy him after a couple of years at 3 times the price.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

united 07 not going anywhere ketamine, i doubt inter or milan would get him so dont worry.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Hopefully pogba stays. Why go to AC Milan or Inter when you can be in a better team such as Man u.


Two of the teams play Champions League football, one plays Europa League football.

Quick! Which is the Europa League team?! Quick before time runs out!!!


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> united 07 not going anywhere ketamine, i doubt inter or milan would get him so dont worry.


Hey imbecile, i am talking about the player in united and yes he is not going there because united is better than italian teams.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Two of the teams play Champions League football, one plays Europa League football.
> 
> Quick! Which is the Europa League team?! Quick before time runs out!!!


So? Every team has its bad day but you can`t deny we are still better than Milan. Hey, just like Aston Villa beat Chelsea 3-1. Its because Chelsea had a bad day.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> So? Every team has its bad day *but you can`t deny we are still better than Milan*.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I dont find that funny. I am serious.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> So? Every team has its bad day but you can`t deny we are still better than Milan. Hey, just like Aston Villa beat Chelsea 3-1. Its because Chelsea had a bad day.


I am going to deny it. Milan are better.


----------



## just1988

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Henry has signed, we're deffo finishing in the top 4 now...hopefully!


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I am going to deny it. Milan are better.


Ok, that makes milan>>>>>>>Chelsea then.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Ok, that makes milan>>>>>>>Chelsea then.


We are both in the Last 16 of the Champions League so Milan = Chelsea.

APOEL Nicosia > Man Utd.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> We are both in the Last 16 of the Champions League so Milan=Chelsea.
> 
> APOEL Nicosia > Man Utd.


Well, we are higher than you in the league? And whats your problem? Why are you supporting Milan?
Is it sour grapes? 2008 anyone?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

barca interested in diego forlan? that must be just a rumour


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

APPARENTLY the independent tomorrow are running with the story that Fergie might sell Rooney


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Well, we are higher than you in the league? And whats your problem? Why are you supporting Milan?
> Is it sour grapes? 2008 anyone?


Champions League > Premier League.

So you must understand that Chelsea > Man Utd.

Just like Leverkusen > Man Utd. Or BASELONA > Man Utd.

I support Milan, Chelsea, Inter, Barcelona, Man City, Bayern Munich and Real Madrid.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> APPARENTLY the independent tomorrow are running with the story that Fergie might sell Rooney


It begins!... again, same as every year.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Champions League > Premier League.
> 
> So you must understand that Chelsea > Man Utd.
> 
> Just like Leverkusen > Man Utd. Or BASELONA > Man Utd.
> 
> I support Milan, Chelsea, Inter, Barcelona, Man City, Bayern Munich and Real Madrid.


Ten year old logic. We beat you in the league. 3-1. We are better.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> APPARENTLY the independent tomorrow are running with the story that Fergie might sell Rooney


Never. Rumours.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Ten year old logic. We beat you in the league. 3-1. We are better.


We beat you in the league. 3-0. We are better.

NUFC > all.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Ten year old logic. We beat you in the league. 3-1. We are better.


Yes, you beat one of my teams, but I also support Man City. We beat you 6-1 at Old Trafford and are ahead of you in the league. We are better than you.

Also, remember I support Barca too. We beat you in the Champions League final twice. We are better than you.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

FFS, I had a feeling something may have been up when he got subbed. Ferguson NEVER subs Rooney when we need a goal. Ever.

Strange, not sure I'd believe. Can't see us getting a fee that would make it worth it.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> We beat you in the league. 3-0. We are better.
> 
> NUFC > all.


Although, this is very hard for me. I admit, Newcastle played better that game. However, we will have the last laugh.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Yes, you beat one of my teams, but I also support Man City. We beat you 6-1 at Old Trafford and are ahead of you in the league. We are better than you.
> 
> Also, remember I support Barca too. We beat you in the Champions League final twice. We are better than you.


Your Fake. Not counted.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Yes, you beat one of my teams, but I also support Man City. We beat you 6-1 at Old Trafford and are ahead of you in the league. We are better than you.
> 
> Also, remember I support Barca too. We beat you in the Champions League final twice. We are better than you.


by this logic, it means that bayern munich>napoli>city>united


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> by this logic, it means that bayern munich>napoli>city>united


Your still butthurt, Milan lost 4-0.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Fake Fan. Not counted.


How am I fake? I have a story for all of them.

DO YOU WANNA HEAR THEM?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Your still butthurt, Milan lost 4-0.


we were shit 2 yrs back(and you were one of the best teams at that time), well we are 4-1 against you in the champions league. we eliminated you 4 times, you only 1


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> How am I fake? I have a story for all of them.
> 
> DO YOU WANNA HEAR THEM?


Can you stop trolling me. I hate when this happens. Just because i am a 2012'er doesn`t mean people should take advantage of this.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Never. Rumours.


the independent isnt really a rumour paper, one of the most reliable


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> we were shit 2 yrs back, well we are 4-1 against you in the champions league. we eliminated you 4 times, you only 1


Well, its true you have the advantage. You won 6 games, we 5. But, milan is shit now. We are better. We have better players. Our horrible midfield is better than yours.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Well, its true you have the advantage. You won 6 games, we 5. But, milan is shit now. We are better. We have better players. Our horrible midfield is better than yours.


we have 4-1 advantage in the cl, those other games must have been friendlies, we are better, our mid is shit, but your is also shit, so shut your mouth


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> the independent isnt really a rumour paper, one of the most reliable


If thats true... Damn...i dont want rooney to go...


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> we have 4-1 advantage in the cl, those other games must have been friendlies, we are better, our mid is shit, but your is also shit, so shut your mouth


Overall. We are better. Milan suck donkey ballz


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Overall. We are better. Milan suck donkey ballz


not qualifying for the last 16 in the champions league does not prove that, and your group was easy so milan>> manchester united


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

forgive me if already posted..

- Arsenal will/have bid for Anderlecht forward Matias Suarez.

- Independent to run a story tomorrow in the paper citing that Wayne Rooney could be on his way out of OT...


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> not qualifying for the last 16 in the champions league does not prove that, and your group was easy so milan>> manchester united


Hahaha, we have consistently qualified to the champions last 16. This was just luck. If i remember well, in 2008 you too went to the europa league but the difference is you didnt even went to the champions loser.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If we're selling Rooney it better be for more than Torres went for.

I'd want huge money and possibly a player. An immediate replacement like Pato or Higuain would be ideal. Not someone like Torres or Carroll. 8*D


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Hahaha, we have consistently qualified to the champions last 16. This was just luck. If i remember well, in 2008 you too went to the europa league but the difference is you didnt even went to the champions loser.


loser, you are stating facts that happened 4 yrs back, i am stating facts that happened recently. so shut your mouth. we are comparing the current united and the current milan,


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Manchester United >>> Any Serie A team....

Simple as that.. No matter how bad it gets at Utd, I am safe in the knowledge that we would be top of Serie A easily still...

And Rooney wont go, Guarentee it!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who would even stump up the cash for Rooney anyway? 

I can only think of City.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Manchester United >>> Any Serie A team....
> 
> Simple as that.. No matter how bad it gets at Utd, I am safe in the knowledge that we would be top of Serie A easily still...
> 
> And Rooney wont go, Guarentee it!!


Finally, someone who understands. Milan will never be as good as United. Milan are slow paced motherfuckers. United will easily beat them.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Can we stop having these fucking retarded hypothetical debates in the transfer thread? Settle it like real men and play a game of fifa.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Manchester United >>> Any Serie A team....
> 
> Simple as that.. No matter how bad it gets at Utd, I am safe in the knowledge that we would be top of Serie A easily still...
> 
> And Rooney wont go, Guarentee it!!


really? oh for your info, man city got knocked out by napoli who defeated you 6-1, and napoli is 6th right now and man city is 1st, you would not even reach top 3 if you go serie a now, your team sucks right now. milan, juve and inter can defeat your team, if basel defeated you, why not them. so dont be so confident. your team is getting worse, serie a teams are getting better. and lets stop arguing, it is pointless


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> Can we stop having these fucking retarded hypothetical debates in the transfer thread? Settle it like real men and play a game of fifa.


Lol, you think i havent pm reymisterionoob to play with me FIFA10 online in ps3? I will destroy him but he is a coward.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Lol, you think i havent pm reymisterionoob to play with me FIFA10 online in ps3? I will destroy him but he is a coward.


:lmao


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lol now its serie a vs man utd


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> really? oh for your info, man city got knocked out by napoli who defeated you 6-1, and napoli is 6th right now and man city is 1st, you would not even reach top 3 if you go serie a now, your team sucks right now. milan, juve and inter can defeat your team, if basel defeated you, why not them. so dont be so confident. your team is getting worse, *serie a teams are getting better*. and lets stop arguing, it is pointless


Lmao? You must still be in kidergarden? Dont you know? Premier league is on top of any other leagues look it up noob.

1. Premier League.
2. La liga
3. BUNDESLIGA :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
4. Serie A fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Lmao? You must still be in kidergarden? Dont you know? Premier league is on top of any other leagues look it up noob.
> 
> 1. Premier League.
> 2. La liga
> 3. BUNDESLIGA :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 4. Serie A fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


you must be stupid if you think bundesliga is a bad league


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> you must be stupid if you think bundesliga is a bad league


I think serie A is a bad league idiot. Thats what i pointed.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Man United against the world. 










COME AT ME BRO


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

which means you are stupid ketamine


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> which means you are stupid ketamine


No you are stupid. Because of your faggo*try i have to create a thread in the rants section and apologise to Joel. Go to hell RMF.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> No you are stupid. Because of your ......ry i have to create a thread in the rants section and apologise to Joel. Go to hell RMF.


 :flip


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Last season Bundesliga > Serie A with ease this year I'd say they are level. Serie A seems to be quite competitve this year. Especially with Inter playing Gash.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lol @ thinking fergie would let rooney leave. complete nonsense.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ketamine vs reymisteriofan=


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> Ketamine vs reymisteriofan=


:lmao


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> really? oh for your info, man city got knocked out by napoli who defeated you 6-1, and napoli is 6th right now and man city is 1st, you would not even reach top 3 if you go serie a now, your team sucks right now. milan, juve and inter can defeat your team, if basel defeated you, why not them. so dont be so confident. your team is getting worse, serie a teams are getting better. and lets stop arguing, it is pointless


Right Now lets think about this, By your logic we lost to City who lost to Napoli, SO we are shit..

Fine lets roll with it, Fuck Sunderland beat City, But utd beat Sunderland, So Utd> * But shit, Blackburn beat Utd. but lost to city and sunderland. But Sunderland also lost to spurs, But utd beat spurs. Fuck this is a mind fuck.. Maybe because one of games mean fuck all.. So to say City beat us 6-1( A one of freak result) and then lost to napoli. So we arent as good as Napoli is moronic.

That team who sucks right now? Before the last 3 results, Did pick up 25 out of 27 points. Just saying. and where on a roll. This is a team with out, and we are getting worse. Quite the opposite my naive young friend. Utd squad is currently in transition, Players like Fabio, Rafael, Jones, Smalling, Welbeck, Nani, De Dea, Cleverly, Anderson, Young, Macheda, Pogba, Morrison and Even Rooney are still going to get better as players, Some of them a lot better. So to say we are on the way down is stupid, This season might, and thats a big might of come to soon for them, but if you look at all them and then add in Berbatov, Valencia, Carrick, Fletcher, Vidic, Evra, Rio you would understand why it might be a suprise that we struggled in the champions league, but no-one could of forseen Utds current injury crisis. But it happened and yet we are still 2nd and only 3 point within City.

And i would love to see you olden team get any better, and re building job is needed at Milan, has been for years but everyones been trying to aviod it, this year you are lucky that the whole of Serie A needs re building otherwise you would of looked very poor. Imo you arent as good as Englands top 6.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

United statement is coming out soon apparently denying the story, according to Dan Roan of the bbc.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

rumours that United are preparing a statement denying the story in the independent, unusual for united to respond to paper speculation


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

United also denied Rooney wanted to leave when he put in the transfer request, they also denied any bust up between Fergie/Beckham when Fergie battered him with the boot.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> rumours that United are preparing a statement denying the story in the independent, unusual for united to respond to paper speculation


Fergie did it this morning with the Lampard Story.


The best thing if he was to leave is that Anzhi throw money at us and wayne for him.... like major money.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



DeeCee said:


> United also denied Rooney wanted to leave when he put in the transfer request, they also denied any bust up between Fergie/Beckham when Fergie battered him with the boot.


There was me thinking Ferguson admitted Rooney handed in transfer request and questioned the ambition of the club.... Silly me for that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Fergie did it this morning with the Lampard Story.
> 
> 
> The best thing if he was to leave is that Anzhi throw money at us and wayne for him.... like major money.


i meant via a statement, normally they would just wait till a press conference when fergie would be asked about it


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Right Now lets think about this, By your logic we lost to City who lost to Napoli, SO we are shit..
> 
> Fine lets roll with it, Fuck Sunderland beat City, But utd beat Sunderland, So Utd> * But shit, Blackburn beat Utd. but lost to city and sunderland. But Sunderland also lost to spurs, But utd beat spurs. Fuck this is a mind fuck.. Maybe because one of games mean fuck all.. So to say City beat us 6-1( A one of freak result) and then lost to napoli. So we arent as good as Napoli is moronic.
> 
> That team who sucks right now? Before the last 3 results, Did pick up 25 out of 27 points. Just saying. and where on a roll. This is a team with out, and we are getting worse. Quite the opposite my naive young friend. Utd squad is currently in transition, Players like Fabio, Rafael, Jones, Smalling, Welbeck, Nani, De Dea, Cleverly, Anderson, Young, Macheda, Pogba, Morrison and Even Rooney are still going to get better as players, Some of them a lot better. So to say we are on the way down is stupid, This season might, and thats a big might of come to soon for them, but if you look at all them and then add in Berbatov, Valencia, Carrick, Fletcher, Vidic, Evra, Rio you would understand why it might be a suprise that we struggled in the champions league, but no-one could of forseen Utds current injury crisis. But it happened and yet we are still 2nd and only 3 point within City.
> 
> And i would love to see you olden team get any better, and re building job is needed at Milan, has been for years but everyones been trying to aviod it, this year you are lucky that the whole of Serie A needs re building otherwise you would of looked very poor. Imo you arent as good as Englands top 6.


 i was going by ketamine logic, not mine. and your team need rebuilding too, our starting eleven is good, our subs sucks though, facts is united(got eliminated in cl in the group stage in an easy group, that says a lot). our team is old, but half of it is gone by this summer, so dont worry, we are on the right path, we are rebuilding our team.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

it's opportunistic/vulture journalism. rooney gets dropped for breaking a curfew, rooney camp leaks it, rooney gets subbed off whilst his team are losing, story suddenly emerges that he wants to leave/fergie's had enough of him. after what happened last season, it won't happen.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

ronney wont leave man utd, i highly doubt it


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

the only club that he would want to go to that would also want him are real madrid, so there will be the inevitable "rooney to madrid for higuain + 30 million" stories if this drags on.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> rumours that United are preparing a statement denying the story in the independent, unusual for united to respond to paper speculation


Indeed, Story not even out yet too. Huge game on Sunday so they obviously don't want this to be going on right now, whether it's true or not.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> i was going by ketamine logic, not mine. and your team need rebuilding too, our starting eleven is good, our subs sucks though, facts is united(got eliminated in cl in the group stage in an easy group, that says a lot). our team is old, but half of it is gone by this summer, so dont worry, we are on the right path, we are rebuilding our team.


Our team has been rebuilt, It is in Transition.. DO YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM SAYING TO YOU RIGHT NOW? We went out of the group stages, Last time we did that we where in transition and won the competition 2 season later and dominated the league for 3 years on the trot. So yeah. We lost out to an easy group, But stranger things have happened and will happen in football, You are looking too much into us having a bad day against Basel and playing weakened sides in other games. Get over it.

Our starting Xi when fit is still a very good side, it lacks on big name CM, but every other position is brilliant, We have soo many good players out it is unreal, If we had them all fit, I am convinced Blackburn and Newcastle never would of happened, but it did, and its gone now. We are on the right path, Your see, One CM( Whether it is now or the summer) and we will be back. Fergie has got it right no matter what anyone thinks. 



btw Apparently the editor of that Article about Rooney is a Manchester City fan, Convenient timing i feel.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Our team has been rebuilt, It is in Transition.. DO YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM SAYING TO YOU RIGHT NOW? We went out of the group stages, Last time we did that we where in transition and won the competition 2 season later and dominated the league for 3 years on the trot. So yeah. We lost out to an easy group, But stranger things have happened and will happen in football, You are looking too much into us having a bad day against Basel and playing weakened sides in other games. Get over it.
> 
> Our starting Xi when fit is still a very good side, it lacks on big name CM, but every other position is brilliant, We have soo many good players out it is unreal, If we had them all fit, I am convinced Blackburn and Newcastle never would of happened, but it did, and its gone now. We are on the right path, Your see, One CM( Whether it is now or the summer) and we will be back. Fergie has got it right no matter what anyone thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> btw Apparently the editor of that Article about Rooney is a Manchester City fan, Convenient timing i feel.


and our team is rebuilding, it is getting better each year.


----------



## Ketamine

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Our team has been rebuilt, It is in Transition.. DO YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT I AM SAYING TO YOU RIGHT NOW? We went out of the group stages, Last time we did that we where in transition and won the competition 2 season later and dominated the league for 3 years on the trot. So yeah. We lost out to an easy group, But stranger things have happened and will happen in football, You are looking too much into us having a bad day against Basel and playing weakened sides in other games. Get over it.
> 
> Our starting Xi when fit is still a very good side, it lacks on big name CM, but every other position is brilliant, We have soo many good players out it is unreal, If we had them all fit, I am convinced Blackburn and Newcastle never would of happened, but it did, and its gone now. We are on the right path, Your see, One CM( Whether it is now or the summer) and we will be back. Fergie has got it right no matter what anyone thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> btw Apparently the editor of that Article about Rooney is a Manchester City fan, Convenient timing i feel.


RMF blames for everything when it was his logic.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> and our team is rebuilding, it is getting better each year.


The argument still remains We are better then you... You see our team was being rebuilt even when we where winning, Fergie signed players like Da Silva, Nani, Herdanez, Smalling, When we didnt need them as such, but knowing this year would be tough. And yes it happened. And yes we are rebuilding, and how is your midfield a rebuild, Everyones like 28+


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

every other position apart from CM is brilliant? really?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> every other position apart from CM is brilliant? really?


Yep!!!! Maybe Goalkeeper is an exception, but Any other position is a top top player, who you would say, Is worthy of being in a Title winning and Champions league winning side.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Rooney is a complete and utter twat but we need him right now, but in a dream world i'd swap him for ronaldo anyday of the week.


This story will make him play even shitter, everytime something in his personal life comes out he goes into a corner goes into a ball and acts like a big baby on the pitch.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Yep!!!! Maybe Goalkeeper is an exception, but Any other position is a top top player, who you would say, Is worthy of being in a Title winning and Champions league winning side.


right back? left back?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> right back? left back?


Evra, Jones!!!


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Evra, Jones!!!


evra is awful and jones isn't a right back, let alone a top right back

aside from rooney and vidic who are both world class your best player is probably nani, who is inconsistent as fuck and fergie wasn't even confident enough to play him in the CL final last season. i don't see a lot of top, top players but because it's fergie, he'll always find a winning formula.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

accidently posted in the prem thread but i'll post it here as well

rooney on twitter



> The independent are talking absolute rubbish my future is with Manchester United and the club and I are totally commited to each other the manager and I have no issues and anyone who says different don't know what they are talking about


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Evra was top..........


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> Ketamine vs reymisteriofan=












:side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fabiano vs diogo is surreal can someone really be that bad at fighting or attempting to fight.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Rooney is such a two faced little cunt. He'd sell out to whoever the highest bidder is.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> evra is awful and jones isn't a right back, let alone a top right back
> 
> aside from rooney and vidic who are both world class your best player is probably nani, who is inconsistent as fuck and fergie wasn't even confident enough to play him in the CL final last season. i don't see a lot of top, top players but because it's fergie, he'll always find a winning formula.


Evra is anything but awful, How can ge go from being the EPL stand out left back 18 months ago to awful? He just cant, Patrice, is quick, strong, determined, Great attacking ability and a sound defender.

Jones is as good as right as the EPL has offered this season, with his pace and power, Might not be his strongest position, but he is certainly good enought to be in an EPL winning team there.

Nani has what 10 goals and 10 assists in 2011, something like that, Maybe more. That 20 goals he was involved in.

Young started almost every game for England( ranked 4th) in 2011 at left wing and is likely to be a top nations starting left winger at the World Cup

Valencia has one of the best crosses in the league, combined that with pace, work rate and dribbling ability a top left back.

Herdanez/ Berbatov take your pick, one had the best conversation rate over any striker in the EPL last season and the other the joint top scorer in the league. Both class acts, Different style, but top player never the less.

Rio Ferdinand- A aging man, but still has big performances in him, The man can and will put in Big performances in the very big games, and confidently holds his own in a top side.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Evra is a shit defender nowadays and has been for a while, shocking positioning.

And i love evra but it's true.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Evra is anything but awful, How can ge go from being the EPL stand out left back 18 months ago to awful? He just cant, Patrice, is quick, strong, determined, Great attacking ability and a sound defender.
> 
> Jones is as good as right as the EPL has offered this season, with his pace and power, Might not be his strongest position, but he is certainly good enought to be in an EPL winning team there.
> 
> Nani has what 10 goals and 10 assists in 2011, something like that, Maybe more. That 20 goals he was involved in.
> 
> Young started almost every game for England( ranked 4th) in 2011 at left wing and is likely to be a top nations starting left winger at the World Cup
> 
> Valencia has one of the best crosses in the league, combined that with pace, work rate and dribbling ability a top left back.
> 
> Herdanez/ Berbatov take your pick, one had the best conversation rate over any striker in the EPL last season and the other the joint top scorer in the league. Both class acts, Different style, but top player never the less.
> 
> Rio Ferdinand- A aging man, but still has big performances in him, The man can and will put in Big performances in the very big games, and confidently holds his own in a top side.


evra has been poor since 09 and particularly bad this season. 

jones is not a top right back. one day, he might go on to be a top centre back. if anything he's looked best in midfield this season.

nani is inconsistent as fuck.

young has been gash for months.

valencia nowhere near the player he looked second half of last season.

same goes for hernandez. he's looked anonymous in some games.

berbatov barely gets game time. but united are stacked in the striking department and both are good options, not denying that.

ferdinand isn't the player he was.

next?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> evra has been poor since 09 and particularly bad this season.
> 
> jones is not a top right back. one day, he might go on to be a top centre back. if anything he's looked best in midfield this season.
> 
> nani is inconsistent as fuck.
> 
> young has been gash for months.
> 
> valencia nowhere near the player he looked second half of last season.
> 
> same goes for hernandez. he's looked anonymous in some games.
> 
> berbatov barely gets game time. but united are stacked in the striking department and both are good options, not denying that.
> 
> ferdinand isn't the player he was.
> 
> next?




Agree with pretty much everything said. Nani point makes me angry because he can be so fucking good.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> evra has been poor since 09 and particularly bad this season.
> 
> jones is not a top right back. one day, he might go on to be a top centre back.
> 
> nani is inconsistent as fuck.
> 
> young has been gash for months.
> 
> valencia nowhere near the player he looked second half of last season.
> 
> same goes for hernandez. he's looked anonymous in some games.
> 
> berbatov barely gets game time. but united are stacked in the striking department and both are good options, not denying that.
> 
> ferdinand isn't the player he was.
> 
> next?


1) Jones is still capable of playing in an EPL winning side at right back, The man can defend better then most RB in the league and attack better.

2) Nani is still a top player, You cant deny it, the numbers dont lie.

3) Young beens injured for months, So yep, That why you probalaly havent heard much about him

4) Did you watch the blackburn game? Valencia was utd main attackive point and best player.

5) He agains has been injured the majority of the season, Hence why you havent seen him in games.

6) We are stacked but both brilliant players, No game time, doesnt make him a bad player, the same number of league goals as Suarez whilst playing only a 1/5 of Suarez game time

7) Never said he was the player he want, but still has big performances in him, much like Giggs.

8) Evra still a top player, Plays poorly occassionally, But normally puts in a good shift and a solid performance

so next


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> 1) Jones is still capable of playing in an EPL winning side at right back, The man can defend better then most RB in the league and attack better.
> 
> 2) Nani is still a top player, You cant deny it, the numbers dont lie.
> 
> 3) Young beens injured for months, So yep, That why you probalaly havent heard much about him
> 
> 4) Did you watch the blackburn game? Valencia was utd main attackive point and best player.
> 
> 5) He agains has been injured the majority of the season, Hence why you havent seen him in games.
> 
> 6) We are stacked but both brilliant players, No game time, doesnt make him a bad player, the same number of league goals as Suarez whilst playing only a 1/5 of Suarez game time
> 
> 7) Never said he was the player he want, but still has big performances in him, much like Giggs.
> 
> 8) Evra still a top player, Plays poorly occassionally, But normally puts in a good shift and a solid performance
> 
> so next


you haven't really addressed my point, which was that you don't have any top top players besides rooney and vidic.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> you haven't really addressed my point, which was that you don't have any top top players besides rooney and vidic.


Err, Yes i have, when i mentioned Evra, Nani, young, Valencia, Berbatov, Herdanez, Jones, Rio....


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Err, Yes i have, when i mentioned Evra, Nani, young, Valencia, Berbatov, Herdanez, Jones, Rio....


None of those are top top players...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Evra good going forward that's all i can really say about him and he has the best quote ever so.

I think nani could very much be considered a top player but all opinion, atleast he tries lately unlike rooney.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

how can you talk about united top players without mentioning the legendary BEBE and CARRICK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

BEBE is a league of his own.





The homeless one


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> None of those are top top players...


Well clearly i regard them as such!!! Hence why i listed why!!! This isnt going to end soon, so i reckon we call a truce and agree to disagree, but if you wanna keep going, I have a few hours to burn


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

you stay classy manchester.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Seb can't you ask barca to give us 50 or 60m for rooney?


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Well clearly i regard them as such!!! Hence why i listed why!!! This isnt going to end soon, so i reckon we call a truce and agree to disagree, but if you wanna keep going, I have a few hours to burn


if united have so many top top players then how come they've looked so lacklustre in the league this season compared to previous years, and they crashed out of a piss easy CL group? if fergie left tomorrow this current squad of players wouldn't do a lot better than chelsea/arsenal.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> how can you talk about united top players without mentioning the legendary BEBE and CARRICK


The same way you can not mention every clubs fuck ups, Every club has had them and every club will have them

Btw Carricks been an integral part of 4 league winning sides and a champions league winning side, as well picking up 2 champions league medals in 5 years. So yeah, he has been a success.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Rooney better go to city, otherwise this guy would look like an idiot


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> you stay classy manchester.



Poor rio he got the AD.


Atleast it shows some mancs are red  

They showed some grammar aswell.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Jones is nowhere near being a top CB, bossed into oblivion by Shola the Great.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Seb can't you ask barca to give us 50 or 60m for rooney?


mourinho would take him at that price, no question.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> if united have so many top top players then how come they've looked so lacklustre in the league this season compared to previous years, and they crashed out of a piss easy CL group? if fergie left tomorrow this current squad of players wouldn't do a lot better than chelsea/arsenal.


If utd are soo bad this season, How come this is our 2nd best ever first half of a season in the league title, and as i said, Injuries and lets be real, arrogance is to blame, We expected it to be easy and it wasnt. 

We turn it on 2nd half of the season, "It is better to be the hunters then the hunted."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Let's be honest having nearly 10 first team injuries every week since september hasn't helped. No excuse we have still been awful in alot of games mainly CL.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> mourinho would take him at that price, no question.


I cant blame him, any team that gets rooney is lucky as fuck

He's been killing himself holding united together ever since Ronaldo left, playing attack, creative, midfield, defence. Hell, im expecting him to kick De Gea in the crotch one day steal his gloves and play goalie too.

Imagine how lethal he would be in attack if you actually use him as a bloody striker


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> If utd are soo bad this season, How come this is our 2nd best ever first half of a season in the league title, and as i said, Injuries and lets be real, arrogance is to blame, We expected it to be easy and it wasnt.
> 
> We turn it on 2nd half of the season, "It is better to be the hunters then the hunted."


except it's not. you're in second place and 3 points behind city, so not sure how you justify that as being your 2nd best ever first half of a season unless you're just blindly looking at points totals. united just squeaked past a woeful chelsea side who were in complete disarray at times last season, to win possibly the easiest epl title you've ever had, and this season you're in second in a league campaign in which chelsea/arsenal have both looked awful, spurs who finished 5th last year are right up there with united, and city look like strolling to the title.

i'm not even saying you're a bad side, just that you don't have any top top players aside from vidic and rooney, and that if fergie left tomorrow, this squad would really struggle (relatively speaking).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> I cant blame him, any team that gets rooney is lucky as fuck
> 
> He's been killing himself holding united together ever since Ronaldo left, playing attack, creative, midfield, defence. Hell, im expecting him to kick De Gea in the crotch one day steal his gloves and play goalie too.
> 
> Imagine how lethal he would be in attack if you actually use him as a bloody striker



True but he only played cm because we were/are crippled with injuries in midfield.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> The argument still remains We are better then you... You see our team was being rebuilt even when we where winning, Fergie signed players like Da Silva, Nani, Herdanez, Smalling, When we didnt need them as such, but knowing this year would be tough. And yes it happened. And yes we are rebuilding, and how is your midfield a rebuild, Everyones like 28+


pls dont joke, if you are better why in the world you did not even make into the last 16 in champions league in an easy group, aquilani is 27, nocerino 26, boateng 24,(our starters) yes our midfield has 28 + players, evra sucks, and jones is average. milan is better,




Scott Button said:


> Err, Yes i have, when i mentioned Evra, Nani, young, Valencia, Berbatov, Herdanez, Jones, Rio....


they are not top players, next


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Carrick had a great month until the whole team turned to shit for no real reason. He goes out and does what's expected most of the time really.

It's fair to say that only Rooney & Vidic could be considered truly world class players. That makes us pretty comparable with every other top team in the league except City, though, but their level of spending is unprecedented, even next to Chelsea's.

When you look at our squad as if everyone is fit and on form, our attack is pretty great (Rooney, Berb, Chich and Welbeck, with the likes of Owen in reserve), our options on the wing are as good as you'll get in the league, and central defence is fine. Full backs and centre mid are the areas that really need strengthening, and the former would be presumably down to the twin's injury rate being higher than could be expected. Goal will be fine, De Gea will be a great keeper and Lindegaard looks composed every time he plays. Much better than I expected to have at this point of the season.

Essentially, we're bad at the moment, but the core team has a very high potential. With more players at their best, and a shorter injury list, we could easily have overtaken this City side the way they're going.

It's a shame we lost VDS, Scholes, Neville, O'Shea & Brown in the same season, really. I can see why some decisions were made, but with the injuries we have now and the fact the team so desperately needs a leader, any of those players would be a welcome influence in the squad. It also hasn't helped that clearly Fletcher's illness didn't progress the way the club expected, so we're a player down straight away. Would have loved to see a midfield of the Fletch of a few years ago, Carrick and Cleverley.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Milan are better came out of nowhere, so random.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Milan are better came out of nowhere, so random.


he was comparing milan with utd, so pls read.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

This thread is getting hilarious.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> except it's not. you're in second place and 3 points behind city, so not sure how you justify that as being your 2nd best ever first half of a season unless you're just blindly looking at points totals. united just squeaked past a woeful chelsea side who were in complete disarray at times last season, to win possibly the easiest epl title you've ever had, and this season you're in second in a league campaign in which chelsea/arsenal have both looked awful, spurs who finished 5th last year are right up there with united, and city look like strolling to the title.
> 
> i'm not even saying you're a bad side, just that you don't have any top top players aside from vidic and rooney, and that if fergie left tomorrow, this squad would really struggle (relatively speaking).


I am talking points total. We have only ever had more points at this stage once... Thats a fact.

Okay, Manchester United always look lackluster, predictable and "one season to many" at the start of season, Christ last year we won what 6 out of our first 10 games a goal too nil and only one of our first 5. One season we had to score last minute winners against team like sunderland to win matches. He always happens, Dont know why but we always click 2nd half of the season. We saw Utd beginning to charge when City got 5 points clear, but the minute we level it up we struggle, We arent no good at leading from the front. We are better as the hunters and always have been, Since long before i was even born. 

We have still got points on the board, More points then 18 other teams, whilst playing awfully and not even i out of 2nd gear. 

To say City are strolling is just damn right wrong.... And i think you know that.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> pls dont joke, if you are better why in the world you did not even make into the last 16 in champions league in an easy group, aquilani is 27, nocerino 26, boateng 24,(our starters) yes our midfield has 28 + players, evra sucks, and jones is average. milan is better,
> 
> 
> 
> they are not top players, next


Your only argument is the champions league. Fuck me. You named 2 players there who literally did nothing in the English league... Literally forgot they where playing most games, They are the definition of shit.

Jones is 19 years old and better then average, In Italy, Do you play 19 year old? Proabalaly not. Evra sucks, Right? this the team who played a 3456484 year old Zambrotta for 3 years after Barcelona deemed him too old.


The face any of them would get in your team, and your league hasnt got a Winger s good as Nani is funny.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Your only argument is the champions league. Fuck me. You named 2 players there who literally did nothing in the English league... Literally forgot they where playing most games, They are the definition of shit.
> 
> Jones is 19 years old and better then average, In Italy, Do you play 19 year old? Proabalaly not. Evra sucks, Right? this the team who played a 3456484 year old Zambrotta for 3 years after Barcelona deemed him too old.
> 
> 
> The face any of them would get in your team, and your league hasnt got a Winger s good as Nani is funny.




Milan is better, why you no learn.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

which nani? there are two of them


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> I am talking points total. We have only ever had more points at this stage once... Thats a fact.
> 
> Okay, Manchester United always look lackluster, predictable and "one season to many" at the start of season, Christ last year we won what 6 out of our first 10 games a goal too nil and only one of our first 5. One season we had to score last minute winners against team like sunderland to win matches. He always happens, Dont know why but we always click 2nd half of the season. We saw Utd beginning to charge when City got 5 points clear, but the minute we level it up we struggle, We arent no good at leading from the front. We are better as the hunters and always have been, Since long before i was even born.
> 
> We have still got points on the board, More points then 18 other teams, *whilst playing awfully* and not even i out of 2nd gear.
> 
> To say City are strolling is just damn right wrong.... And i think you know that.


This isn't going anywhere. I'll just try and summarize.

Yeah, I think City will stroll to the title given Rooney's lack of recent form and Vidic's injury. Man Utd have looked poor by their standards this season, which you acknowledged (bolded), and couldn't even get out of a piss easy CL group.

Vidic and Rooney are your world class players.

Valencia, Hernandez, Nani, etc... are all GOOD players. Like I said Nani is probably your next best player after those two, but he's too inconsistent. he'll get goals and assists one game, and then he'll look completely awful or go missing for a few games. As a Barcelona fan, I wouldn't even swap Cuenca for Nani.

Evra has been very poor for a long time.

Your weak positions are central midfield, both full back positions, and due to de gea looking physically overwhelmed at times (though he'll be a top keeper in a few years), goalkeeper.

If Fergie left, I think this squad of players would struggle - but i'm not sure to what extent, as Arsenal, Chelsea and Liverpool are all nowhere near as good as they were 3-4 years ago as well. EPL teams really aren't looking the force they were a few years ago at the moment.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Your only argument is the champions league. Fuck me. You named 2 players there who literally did nothing in the English league... Literally forgot they where playing most games,* They are the definition of shit.*
> 
> Jones is 19 years old and better then average, In Italy, Do you play 19 year old? Proabalaly not. Evra sucks, Right? this the team who played a 3456484 year old Zambrotta for 3 years after Barcelona deemed him too old.
> 
> 
> The face any of them would get in your team, and your league hasnt got a Winger s good as Nani is funny.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

oh ya, at least zambrotta does not make silly mistakes like evra(plus zambro rarely plays). can you tell all the faces that would get into my team apart from ronney, vidic, and nani.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Does roboinho start? because hernandez, berba, welbeck, owen, my gran, my sister, my dog>>>>robinho.


Plus we did hammer you in 2010 but we did have scholes, plus you have hammered us a fair few times in the past. But really milan probably would not get into the top 5 or 6 in the prem these days.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Does roboinho start, because hernandez, berba, welbeck, owen, my gran, my sister, my dog>>>>robinho.


nope, and roby >welbeck. you did, when you were one of the best team in the world. milan would not get in top 5 or 6 in prem these days, are you joking,seriously? against you, we have a better record,


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Combined Milan/Man Utd side

Abiatti

Abate Vidic Silva Taiwo

erm

rooney ibrahimovic​


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

dem united and milan midfields


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Combined Milan/Man Utd side
> 
> Abiatti
> 
> Abate Vidic Silva Taiwo
> 
> cleverley times 3 and nani
> 
> rooney ibrahimovic​



fixed.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> oh ya, at least zambrotta does not make silly mistakes like evra(plus zambro rarely plays). can you tell all the faces that would get into my team apart from ronney, vidic, and nani.


It is meant to say Fact, Typo is a typo kid.

Yeah Robinho another one, the man who literally was bollocks in the Premier League, This somes up Italy, Oliver Da Court went from not getting a game at relegated leeds to being a starter for Roma.. LOL.


Your league and team is shit. Easily Shit.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Combined Milan/Man Utd side
> 
> Abiatti
> 
> Abate Vidic Silva Taiwo
> 
> boateng(3 times) nani
> 
> rooney ibrahimovic​


fixed


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

maybe you can play cleverly and boateng?

crazy idea right?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Combined Milan/Man Utd side
> 
> Abiatti
> 
> Abate Vidic Silva Taiwo
> 
> erm
> 
> rooney ibrahimovic​


:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> maybe you can play cleverly and boateng?
> 
> crazy idea right?



Nothing is rational with this milan lot.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> It is meant to say Fact, Typo is a typo kid.
> 
> Yeah Robinho another one, the man who literally was bollocks in the Premier League, This somes up Italy, Oliver Da Court went from not getting a game at relegated leeds to being a starter for Roma.. LOL.
> 
> 
> Your league and team is shit. Easily Shit.


your league is not shit nor is your team, but we are better, (the team not the league)


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> nope, and roby >welbeck. you did, when you were one of the best team in the world. milan would not get in top 5 or 6 in prem these days, are you joking,seriously? against you, we have a better record,


You contradict yourself big time here, First you rattle on about "When you were" then you say to back your point up " We have a better record" Thats laughable.

You used Dismiss the past, then like 10 words later refer to it.


You do know Welbeck is utd 4th choice striker?

Didnt spurs take the itialan champions very close last season, You know the spurs who finished 5th, beat Inter milan the team who finished first.

The combined teams Imo.

De gae
Evra Vidic Silva Taiwo

Nani Fletcher Cleverly Valencia

Ibra Rooney.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> You contradict yourself big time here, First you rattle on about "When you were" then you say to back your point up " We have a better record" Thats laughable.
> 
> You used Dismiss the past, then like 10 words later refer to it.
> 
> 
> You do know Welbeck is utd 4th choice striker?
> 
> Didnt spurs take the itialan champions very close last season, You know the spurs who finished 5th, beat Inter milan the team who finished first.
> 
> The combined teams Imo.
> 
> De gae
> Evra Vidic Silva Taiwo
> 
> Nani Fletcher Cleverly Valencia
> 
> Ibra Rooney.


de gea being a better keeper than abbiati, :lmao. evra being better than abate, :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lmao....

"My team is better than your team"


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> your league is not shit nor is your team, but we are better, (the team not the league)


I am going to love to see your reaction when your old boys get run through by Wengers kids, Who by the way aren like 5th in our league.


And to whoever said earlier about the EPL not being a force, Dont write off Chelsea or Arsenal in that competition yet. both great sides...


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> I am going to love to see your reaction when your old boys get run through by Wengers kids, Who by the way aren like 5th in our league.
> 
> 
> And to whoever said earlier about the EPL not being a force, Dont write off Chelsea or Arsenal in that competition yet. both great sides...


what if it happens otherwise, my team, 

abbiati
abate, vidic, silva, taiwo
nani boateng, nocerino, valencia
ronney, ibra


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

combined team

Peter S
Vidic Stam Maldini
Ronaldo Keane Scholes Seedorf Best
Van Basten Cantona 

WHAT??? come at us city.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> de gea being a better keeper than abbiati, :lmao. evra being better than abate, :lmao


Yeah De gea the future number one of Spain.. and like the guy who actually had a good season, Made a few mistakes, But apart from that been good, and btw he is only 20... Not 345. Abbiati will always be Dida number 2, and dida went into a retirement home like 4 years ago.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> :side:












Pretty much sums up that whole "debate" perfectly.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> what if it happens otherwise,


The funny thing is right, If you beat Arsenal, you beat like 5th or 6th best team in our league, and its like, Oh well there 5th, But i am cofident they are going to beat you, Jack will be back, Ramsey, Song, gervinho, Can any of your player keep up with Walcott, RVP currently the best striker in Europe.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lets settle this.

COMBINED BARCA/MILAN/UTD TEAM

Valdes

Alves Pique Puyol Abidal

Busquets
Xavi Iniesta

Sanchez Messi Cesc​
.

..

...

....

.....

......

.......

........

.........

..........

...........


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> The funny thing is right, If you beat Arsenal, you beat like 5th or 6th best team in our league, and its like, Oh well there 5th, But i am cofident they are going to beat you, Jack will be back, Ramsey, Song, gervinho, Can any of your player keep up with Walcott, RVP currently the best striker in Europe.


well can they keep up with ibra, pato, boateng, aquilani and nocerino, with silva and nesta defending. man city is 1st and got beaten by 6th team in italy, fantastic right?

seb, excellent


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

What no Bebe.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Lets settle this.
> 
> COMBINED BARCA/MILAN/UTD TEAM
> 
> Valdes
> 
> Alves Pique Puyol Abidal
> 
> Busquets
> Xavi Iniesta
> 
> Sanchez Messi Cesc​
> .
> 
> ..
> 
> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> .....
> 
> ......
> 
> .......
> 
> ........
> 
> .........
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...........


 Bravo Bravo.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Thread


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Lets settle this.
> 
> COMBINED BARCA/MILAN/UTD TEAM
> 
> Valdes
> 
> Alves Pique Puyol Abidal
> 
> Busquets
> Xavi Iniesta
> 
> Sanchez Messi Cesc​
> .
> 
> ..
> 
> ...
> 
> ....
> 
> .....
> 
> ......
> 
> .......
> 
> ........
> 
> .........
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...........


is fabregas a starter? and what about pedro


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> well can they keep up with ibra, pato, boateng, aquilani and nocerino, with silva and nesta defending. man city is 1st and got beaten by 6th team in italy, fantastic right?


The funny thing is, You named not that quick players, Whilst i named Theo Walcott, Then your response is naming an 1234953 year old Nesta, Who is probalaly more likely to have a heart attack( god forbid) then actually keep up with Theo in a running race. Great way to counteract my point.

And Every team in the premierleague has seen Aquilani and Boateng play first hand, and no manager will be worried right now. Thats if Pato isnt in Paris with his buddy Carlo.

and Sorry we had this whole that makes no sense debate earlier if you cant understand the irony/ pisstake in my post. You should stop now.

Btw When was the last big game in Europe Ibra turned up for, Cause he has always been shit in england for Inter, i think he had one good game for Barca, Where he did fuck all apart from pop up for a goal.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> is fabregas a starter? and what about pedro


He has Cesc in the team!!


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

@ RMF, that was the team that played El Clasico. I'd consider it the starting 11 atm.

Lets all take a time out and look at some Messi stats.

MessiStats Statman 
Messi needs only 25 goals to surpass all time Barca topscorer César. Messi scored 25 goals in his last 21 games, 

MessiStats Statman 
If Messi maintains his goal scoring average (1.15 goals/game) he could end up scoring an incredible 70 goals for Barcelona this season.

MessiStats Statman 
Record Messi for Barcelona under Guardiola: 186 games, 169 goals.

MessiStats Statman 
Streak still running... Barcelona never lost a home game when Messi was on the scoresheet: 74 games, 69 wins, 5 draws.

MessiStats Statman 
By scoring in the Cup, Messi became 2nd player to score in 6 official competitions in 1 season, joining Pedro (09/10)

MessiStats Statman 
Goals Messi in last 4 seasons: 38 in 2008-09 | 47 in 2009-10 | 53 in 2010-11 | 31 in 2011-12 so far.

MessiStats Statman 
MESSI vs RONALDO in 2011: Games: 70/60, Goals: 59/60, Assists: 28/17, Bookings: 6/8 Trophies: 5/1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Rumour Ronaldo will re-sign with united for peanuts.


Has this thread been saved yet?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> The funny thing is, You named not that quick players, Whilst i named Theo Walcott, Then your response is naming an 1234953 year old Nesta, Who is probalaly more likely to have a heart attack( god forbid) then actually keep up with Theo in a running race. Great way to counteract my point.
> 
> And Every team in the premierleague has seen Aquilani and Boateng play first hand, and no manager will be worried right now. Thats if Pato isnt in Paris with his buddy Carlo.
> 
> and Sorry we had this whole that makes no sense debate earlier if you cant understand the irony/ pisstake in my post. You should stop now.
> 
> Btw When was the last big game in Europe Ibra turned up for, Cause he has always been shit in england for Inter, i think he had one good game for Barca, Where he did fuck all apart from pop up for a goal.


arguing is pointless. , lets see what happens, there is still month left


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So ronaldo has been involved in just 11 less goals despite playing 10 games less.

I am going to say it, There is nothing to pick between the players and it just comes down to personal preference and team support. And we are lucky to have both players play in our generation.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Rumour Ronaldo will re-sign with united for peanuts.
> 
> 
> Has this thread been saved yet?


I rather see him play to the United fans get them to :mark: then troll them at the last minute of deadline day by signing with City.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> I rather see him play to the United fans get them to :mark: then troll them at the last minute of deadline day by signing with City.



Why not decline and sign for pool :no:


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> So ronaldo has been involved in just 11 less goals despite playing 10 games less.
> 
> I am going to say it, There is nothing to pick between the players and it just comes down to personal preference and team support. And we are lucky to have both players play in our generation.


They're a mile apart and it's laughable to suggest otherwise. Ronaldo is a big game flop.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'd have 0 problem with him declining from Madrid and joining us. In fact him trolling you guys and then signing with us would be 10x sweeter than him doing it with city


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> They're a mile apart and it's laughable to suggest otherwise. Ronaldo is a big game flop.


That is a barcelona biased View, I have said my point, it is backed up by there amazing close stats.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Only 1 big game in spain lolz, but everytime i see him vs barca he is below par for real.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> That is a barcelona biased View, I have said my point, it is backed up by there amazing close stats.


Embarrassing post.

Look at the goals and more importantly performances in Champions League and Clasico games (i.e. big games), and then come back with the same argument. Iniesta and Xavi are both much better players than Ronaldo.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

thesun's back page tomorrow :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

That prick amir khan?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Embarrassing post.
> 
> Look at the goals and more importantly performances in Champions League and Clasico games (i.e. big games), and then come back with the same argument. Iniesta and Xavi are both much better players than Ronaldo.


And lets look at the service of players Messi recieves in all games and one would argue every game in La Liga is a big game for Barca and Real, As they know the other is most certainly always going to win, So there is pressure to win every game.

The face you named Xavi and Iniesta better shows the biasness in you, Like i said.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lol. but xavi and iniesta are much better than ronaldo in the big games.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> lol. but xavi and iniesta are much better than ronaldo in the big games.


Ronaldo never had any problems with Utd in big games, He played well in some and bad in others.

And class a big game, Sometimes a big game can be beating a lowly team 1-0. Big games are nothing compared to the important moments. Like Ronaldos goal against Porto for Utd, important moments.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> And lets look at the service of players Messi recieves in all games and one would argue every game in La Liga is a big game for Barca and Real, As they know the other is most certainly always going to win, So there is pressure to win every game.
> 
> The face you named Xavi and Iniesta better shows the biasness in you, Like i said.


You're a total moron, no so than you calling me biased for saying Xavi and Iniesta are two of the best players in the world. Both have been the catalysts for Spain and Barcelona teams that have won absolutely everything in the past few years. Especially surprising from a Man Utd who's seen his side completely humiliated by those two in two recent CL finals.

Ronaldo is a big game flop


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> You're a total moron, no so than you calling me biased for saying Xavi and Iniesta are two of the best players in the world. Especially surprising form a Man Utd who's seen his side completely humiliated by those two in two recent CL finals.
> 
> Ronaldo is a big game flop


I am a totla moronc for saying your biased for saying Xavi and Iniesta are better then Cristiano Ronaldo. Let that SINK IN. The man has scored 60 goals in what 60 games, No-one has a striker rate that good, No-one.

And Getting the better of Utd Midfield is hardly an achievement, this has already been established...


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> I am a totla moronc for saying your biased for saying Xavi and Iniesta are better then Cristiano Ronaldo. Let that SINK IN. The man has scored 60 goals in what 60 games, No-one has a striker rate that good, No-one.
> 
> And Getting the better of Utd Midfield is hardly an achievement, this has already been established...


Yes, a TOTAL moron.

Yes, Ronaldo, the player who bullies lower league sides in La Liga, yet has a 0.38 goals to game ratio in the Champions League and 3 goals in 13 and 0 notable performances against Barcelona. As opposed to Xavi and Iniesta, who perform in absolutely every game for club and country and have won the World Cup, 3 La Liga's, 2 Club World Titles, 1 CDR, 2 SSC and 2 Champions League all in the lasts 3 seasons alone and have been the most important reason along with Messi for all of those.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> I am a* totla moronc *for saying your biased for saying Xavi and Iniesta are better then Cristiano Ronaldo. Let that SINK IN. The man has scored 60 goals in what 60 games, No-one has a striker rate that good, No-one.
> 
> And Getting the better of Utd Midfield is hardly an achievement, this has already been established...


I laughed.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> And Getting the better of Utd Midfield is hardly an achievement, this has already been established...


How about every other midfield for the past 4 years? Because it's been 4 years since a team had more possession in a game than Barcelona. I'll let that SINK IN for you. In that time Iniesta and Xavi have had 90-95% pass success rates in almost every single game.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Ronaldo never had any problems with Utd in big games, He played well in some and bad in others.
> 
> And class a big game, Sometimes a big game can be beating a lowly team 1-0. Big games are nothing compared to the important moments. Like Ronaldos goal against Porto for Utd, important moments.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

This thread was much more peaceful (and logical) without Scott Button.


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Yes, a TOTAL moron.
> 
> Yes, Ronaldo, the player who bullies lower league sides in La Liga, yet has a 0.38 goals to game ratio in the Champions League and 3 goals in 13 and 0 notable performances against Barcelona. As opposed to Xavi and Iniesta, who perform in absolutely every game for club and country and have won the World Cup, 3 La Liga's, 2 Club World Titles, 1 CDR, 2 SSC and 2 Champions League all in the lasts 3 seasons alone and have been the most important reason along with Messi for all of those.


Lol,

You cant have lower league sides in the same league, There all la liga sides, And he scores goals, and is very good at it. His stats are un real this season, and your saying thats his ratio is Champs league games. You do know he plays in a team which normally chokes the big games in recent seasons. So maybe the rest of the team has a small part to play, not just ronaldo, like your trying to make out.

Real the team who failed to make it past the last 16 of the champions league for like 6 years running, Win a trophy in 3.

And you wanna use Medals as an example of how good a player is, Really? Ronaldo spear headed utd to 3 League titles in 3 years and a Champions league, Plus 2 league cups, 3 Community shields, he also won an Fa cup in England, And spearheaded a lesser nation, an unfancied one to a european champion final and a World Cup Semi. All this before he head over to spain.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


>


Rat faced little .......

But yeah, transfer news... :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> How about every other midfield for the past 4 years? Because it's been 4 years since a team had more possession in a game than Barcelona. I'll let that SINK IN for you. In that time Iniesta and Xavi have had 90-95% pass success rates in almost every single game.


No shit its been 4 years since a team got more possession than Barca. It would take 11 ramires's to put enough pressure to get the ball off these bastards and 11 Bastiens to hold onto the possession while passing it to 11 modrics. And then you would need 11 drogbas to hold onto the ball and waste time

Beating Barca: possible

Outpossessing Barca: unfucking-ossible


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> How about every other midfield for the past 4 years? Because it's been 4 years since a team had more possession in a game than Barcelona. I'll let that SINK IN for you. In that time Iniesta and Xavi have had 90-95% pass success rates in almost every single game.


Just going to throw it out there, Swansea have had more possession then any other team has at the Liberty in every game played there this season... I think it is down to style of play, Dont you?


----------



## Scott Button

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> This thread was much more peaceful (and logical) without Scott Button.


Cool Story Bro, Well its mid night here, And i off shopping in the morning, So Have a good night all, I will pick up on anything when i get back on another time. CIAO.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao :lmao 

were linked with kaka now.

oh how i love transfer windows, dem blogz, dem rumours


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Lol,
> 
> You cant have lower league sides in the same league, There all la liga sides, And he scores goals, and is very good at it. His stats are un real this season, and your saying thats his ratio is Champs league games. You do know he plays in a team which normally chokes the big games in recent seasons. So maybe the rest of the team has a small part to play, not just ronaldo, like your trying to make out.
> 
> Real the team who failed to make it past the last 16 of the champions league for like 6 years running, Win a trophy in 3.
> 
> And you wanna use Medals as an example of how good a player is, Really? Ronaldo spear headed utd to 3 League titles in 3 years and a Champions league, Plus 2 league cups, 3 Community shields, he also won an Fa cup in England, And spearheaded a lesser nation, an unfancied one to a european champion final and a World Cup Semi. All this before he head over to spain.


Yet what has he won since going to Madrid?

Real Madrid
Copa del Rey: 1
2010–11

Ronaldo's 0.38 goals to games ratio covers his time at Man Utd too. Madrid reached the semi's last season only to be knocked out by Barcelona, after GUESS WHO score 2 goals in the first leg. This season, they won all 6 group games. Meanwhile, Messi has won Champions League top scorer 3 years in a row and is top of the charts this season as well.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Scott Button said:


> Just going to throw it out there, Swansea have had more possession then any other team has at the Liberty in every game played there this season... I think it is down to style of play, Dont you?


Did you seriously just compare Swansea's 9 home league games and 12th place in the EPL this season to 4 years of Barcelona (that countless top ex-players have labelled the best team in football history) dominating Spain and Europe?

:lmao


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Where the hell did this thread go all of a sudden? 

I'll just say this; lols Evra_ not _a top player? Abate is a better left back than Evra? Gimme a break, based on all his credentials right?


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Abate is a Right-Back.

Evra hasn't been a top player for a few years. Shadow of the player from 3-4 years ago. Same as Cech/Reina, really.


----------



## Example

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hoping to see some activity from United this transfer window. Sadly I think Fergie is going to be too stubbon to realise that we need some strengthening. Defence in particular needs work and maybe a creative midfielder.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Unless you are a defensive player it is very difficult to look good against Barca.

Anyway I think Iniesta and Xavi are above Ronaldo too. Ronaldo is undoubtedly fourth though, no one is close to him.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> You're a total moron, no so than you calling me biased for saying Xavi and Iniesta are two of the best players in the world. Both have been the catalysts for Spain and Barcelona teams that have won absolutely everything in the past few years. Especially surprising from a Man Utd who's seen his side completely humiliated by those two in two recent CL finals.
> 
> Ronaldo is a big game flop


No he isn't, that is utter shite.

He was absolutely amazing for us in our two CL winning campaign and the one after that. I know he hasn't had the same success with Madrid but it's still every bit as relevant. 

Bringing up his stats against Barcelona is harsh because you could do that for almost any non Barcelona player, it proves nothing.

CL stats are also skewed because you're more likely to compile "meaningless" stats there in what are often meaningless group games for teams like Madrid. Opponents every bit as easy as the worst La Liga have to offer. Teams like Basel...Wait.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> You're a total moron, no so than you calling me biased for saying Xavi and Iniesta are two of the best players in the world. Both have been the catalysts for Spain and Barcelona teams that have won absolutely everything in the past few years. Especially surprising from a Man Utd who's seen his side completely humiliated by those two in two recent CL finals.
> 
> Ronaldo is a big game flop


that depends, in utd against chelsea, in cl final he was great, in utd against big games he was good, against milan he was one of the best players in that match, he mostly flops against barca but not other big teams.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Yes, a TOTAL moron.
> 
> Yes, Ronaldo, the player who bullies lower league sides in La Liga, yet has a 0.38 goals to game ratio in the Champions League and 3 goals in 13 and *0 notable performances against Barcelona*. As opposed to Xavi and Iniesta, who perform in absolutely every game for club and country and have won the World Cup, 3 La Liga's, 2 Club World Titles, 1 CDR, 2 SSC and 2 Champions League all in the lasts 3 seasons alone and have been the most important reason along with Messi for all of those.


he had 1 in the copa del rey where he was man of the match.





Jethro said:


> Where the hell did this thread go all of a sudden?
> 
> I'll just say this; lols Evra_ not _a top player? Abate is a better left back than Evra? Gimme a break, based on all his credentials right?


are you a man utd fan?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Ketamine said:


> Ten year old logic. We beat you in the league. 3-1. We are better.


Well, this is certainly ironic.

Evra being "brilliant" has just made my day.



EGame said:


> Lmao....
> 
> "My team is better than your team"


No my team is better than your team!



King Kenny said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> were linked with kaka now.
> 
> oh how i love transfer windows, dem blogz, dem rumours


Remember, for the top transfer news, go to bulkblogs.com, rushrumours.com or kizgoal.com.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> he had 1 in the copa del rey where he was man of the match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you a man utd fan?


they named him MON but asides from the goal, he was useless


----------



## JimmyWangYang

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I have heard from a very
...............in*CREDIBLE*-y unreliable
Source that Forlan is a Barca target.
Rumours gon' b mad.​


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

ChristianMcr Christian Machowski
BILD claim tonight, that Malaga have offered 10m Euro for Borussia Dortmund striker Lucas Barrios. The German Champions are asking for 12m.

If true, going to be so mad when we inevitably sign Bent for 24 mil.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Barrios isnt english tho, so you dodged a bullet.

He wouldve been a 12 million goal scoring waste of money


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

>transfer thread
>3 retards arguing over united and milan
>fuck off ketamine you dense cunt


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Barrios isnt english tho, so you dodged a bullet.
> 
> He wouldve been a 12 million goal scoring waste of money


We have CARRING anyway.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> APPARENTLY the independent tomorrow are running with the story that Fergie might sell Rooney


Not going to read through 10 pages of a silly argument but United have already come out and denied this:



> Manchester United have denied newspaper reports that Wayne Rooney is to be sold in the January transfer window.
> 
> Saturday's Independent claims that Rooney's relationship with boss Sir Alex Ferguson has broken down.
> 
> Earlier this week, Rooney accepted a fine for his performance in training following a night out.
> 
> But a joint statement from Rooney and the club said: "Any suggestion that Manchester United and Wayne Rooney are to part company is complete nonsense."
> 
> The statement continued: "We can assure all United fans that the manager and the club are committed to Wayne Rooney and Wayne is committed to the manager and the club.
> 
> "The player and the manager have always had and retain utmost respect for each other and look forward to working together in the coming seasons."
> 
> Rooney himself said on Twitter: "The Independent are talking absolute rubbish, my future is with Manchester United and the club and I am totally committed, the manager and I have no issues and anyone who says different doesn't know what they are talking about."


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16451434.stm


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao The Independent. BERRIED.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The new railway story is more interesting, I can't wait to read that tomorrow.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I wonder what made keira knightly sad


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

She's an Aston Villa fan.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hams, why do you dislike United?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'll give you three reasons: Roy Keane, Alex Ferguson and Gary Neville.

Well if Roy Keane had just played for Man U then I wouldn't hate so much, most clubs have a few twat players. But most Man U fans IDOLIZE the guy, that's the main reason why I don't like Man Utd.

Also, pitch invasion at Villa Park when you came back to win 3-2 in the FA Cup. :side:

I'm sure there are other reasons too. Oh and the Rooney story would be more interesting if it wasn't BS.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Doesn't everyone apart from United fans dislike United anyway?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

united sucks

im still mad for the way you guys tossed away RUUD


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yes. Apart from hybrid Birmingham City/Man Utd fans from Birmingham. See I told you there were other reasons.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> Also, pitch invasion at Villa Park when you came back to win 3-2 in the FA Cup. :side:


Greatest.

Game.

Ever. 

8*D


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:f*rus*trate


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

united are gay for moleman


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Well, this is certainly ironic.
> 
> Evra being "brilliant" has just made my day.
> 
> 
> 
> No my team is better than your team!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, for the top transfer news, go to bulkblogs.com, rushrumours.com or kizgoal.com.


nah man kingkennytransfernews.com


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I enjoyed the EVISCERATING of United a little too much in the CL final.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I came a little when Fergie time ended and Basel had won


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> nah man kingkennytransfernews.com


or villatalk.com 

...that name makes me lol, sounds like some kind of suicide/support site. I haven't been on it in about 4 years and tbh never really used it, but I think it's the main Villa forum. The talk to Liverpool's RAWK if you will. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Hodgson won't panic buy
> Baggies boss refuses to pay over the odds for players
> 
> Roy Hodgson says he will not be drawn into the transfer market against his will, with the West Brom boss reluctant to spend for the sake of it.
> 
> History suggests that the Baggies pull their purse strings pretty tight in the New Year, with the club wary of paying over the odds for players that will not provide value for money.
> 
> They are, however, not averse to the idea of breaking open the chequebook in January.
> 
> Hodgson is keeping an eye out for potential new recruits, with an ever-lengthening injury list leaving him short on options, but he has made it clear that he will not be panic buying.
> 
> He said: "We are all in agreement that if people were out there that would really help us, and we could get them at a normal and not a January-inflated price, the club would be keen to do something.
> 
> "They would be keen to introduce some fresh faces and to give me a little bit of help and stiffening up in terms of our squad so we go into the last part of the season better equipped.
> 
> "But it is all ifs and buts, if the right player becomes available, if the price is right.
> Unfortunate
> 
> "There are so many things that all we can do is to sit back and continually monitor the situation, chase any targets that are realistic that we may have, and see what transpires.
> 
> "But I don't intend to panic in any way. Yes, it is unfortunate to have as many players out as we did against Tottenham and now Cardiff.
> 
> "But I don't envisage that situation lasting through to the end of the season and hope to have some players back for the next league game against Norwich in eight days' time."
> 
> Hodgson is aware of the pitfalls of signing players as stop-gaps to ease an injury crisis.
> 
> He added: "The one thing I'm always conscious of when signing new players is what is going to happen when the injured player gets fit again.
> 
> "It's then a question of, 'How is he going to fit in, where will his place be in the pecking order?'.
> 
> "It is an incredible luxury to sign players on two-year contracts when you only need them for three weeks."
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7415236/Hodgson-won-t-panic-buy


Ever the shrewd buyer.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

POULSEN


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He bought the quality of Konchesky, Poulsen and MESSI COLE.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ah Joe Cole. That was a purchase that paid off big time for liverpool


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> While Hodgson is close to bolstering his ranks with the addition of Allan, he has moved to rule out the prospect of Simon Cox being allowed to leave the club.
> 
> The out-of-favour forward has hinted that he may look for a move after struggling for first-team opportunities but Hodgson says he is keen to keep him on board.
> 
> He added: "Simon is not one of the players I would be happy to see leave the club.
> 
> "He is not a player on my list to let go. If Manchester City or someone like that comes in and offer a lot of money, who knows. But it would certainly take offers we can't refuse."


I hope Papa Roberto saw that. He can get Simon Cox!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Man Utd also stole Dwight Yorke and Mark Bosnich (when Villa were actually good). Okay I'm done for now.

Also fun fact for the cricket fans/Aussies - Dwight Yorke is one of Brian Lara's best mates, Lara was at Warwickshire whilst Yorke was at Villa. You know Warwickshire right? Play at Edgbaston, Summer 2005 Flintoff and all that? 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

dont recall it ever happening :hmm:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> Well if Roy Keane had just played for Man U then I wouldn't hate so much, most clubs have a few twat players. But most Man U fans IDOLIZE the guy, that's the main reason why I don't like Man Utd.


DARN THOSE FOOLISH MANCUNTS who idolize the greatest central midfielder in the history of the premiership 

Roy keane vs shearer and keane vs Viera are still some of the greatest stuff to ever happen in the premiership .


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



CyberWaste said:


> DARN THOSE FOOLISH MANCUNTS who idolize the greatest central midfielder in the history of the premiership
> 
> Roy keane vs shearer and keane vs Viera are still some of the greatest stuff to ever happen in the premiership .


Keane vs Vieira produced some of the best midfield battles I've ever seen. Every single United-Arsenal game had this extra edge to it with those two always going head to head. At times I wished the other 20 players would just fuck off and let them go at it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If he plays for your team, you have a loyalty towards them. I couldn't care less that Keane was a cunt, he was our cunt and for the most part he dominated whoever he was against. He's obviously a loose cannon but he was very good at what he did, I'd say Vieira was a better player but no-one could lead a team like Keane. He was guilty of a few shocking tackles but so has Gerrard, Cole even Crouch has come out with some shockers. It's also incorrectly believed that Keane retired Haaland, Haaland retired due to an injury in his other leg as well as being awful.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Vader13 said:


> If he plays for your team, you have a loyalty towards them. I couldn't care less that Keane was a cunt, he was our cunt and for the most part he dominated whoever he was against. He's obviously a loose cannon but he was very good at what he did, I'd say Vieira was a better player but *no-one could lead a team like Keane.* He was guilty of a few shocking tackles but so has Gerrard, Cole even Crouch has come out with some shockers. It's also incorrectly believed that Keane retired Haaland, Haaland retired due to an injury in his other leg as well as being awful.


ahem


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> >transfer thread
> *>3 retards arguing over united and milan
> *>fuck off ketamine you dense cunt


cool story bro.....

kaka is not leaving real according to mourinho.




Kiz said:


> ahem


:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



steamed hams said:


> Man Utd also stole Dwight Yorke and Mark Bosnich (when Villa were actually good). Okay I'm done for now.
> 
> Also fun fact for the cricket fans/Aussies - Dwight Yorke is one of Brian Lara's best mates, Lara was at Warwickshire whilst Yorke was at Villa. You know Warwickshire right? Play at Edgbaston, Summer 2005 Flintoff and all that? 8*D


BOZZA needed to go to United. It's what made him the pundit he is today.

Never heard of this Edgbaston place though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Kaka should just leave Real. I'm unsure what he wants to prove there because he simple can't prove anything else anymore and if he continues to stay at Real, he will continue to shrink as a player.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Vader13 said:


> If he plays for your team, you have a loyalty towards them. I couldn't care less that Keane was a cunt, he was our cunt and for the most part he dominated whoever he was against. He's obviously a loose cannon but he was very good at what he did, I'd say Vieira was a better player but no-one could lead a team like Keane. He was guilty of a few shocking tackles but so has Gerrard, Cole even Crouch has come out with some shockers. It's also incorrectly believed that Keane retired Haaland, Haaland retired due to an injury in his other leg as well as being awful.


Agree with all except for the part about Vieira being a better player. Keane in his prime was probably the best all round midfielder I've ever seen. Could do everything to an elite standard. Vieira was amazing though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Irish Jet said:


> Agree with all except for the part about Vieira being a better player. Keane in his prime was *probably the best all round midfielder I've ever seen.* Could do everything to an elite standard. Vieira was amazing though.












when will GARRYBARRY get the appreciation he deserves


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> *Hamsik could consider top clubs*
> 
> Napoli star Marek Hamsik would welcome a move to Barcelona, Chelsea or Real Madrid, according to the player's agent.
> 
> Hamsik has been one of the leading stars for Napoli this season and the club are currently working on an extension to his contract.
> 
> However, Hamsik had told a newspaper in his native Slovakia in the summer that he would have been keen on a move to AC Milan, and agent Mino Raiola has now refused to rule out an exit.
> 
> "If Napoli were to receive an offer from Barcelona, Chelsea or Real Madrid, then it would be logical to accept," he told Radio CRC.
> 
> Hamsik said earlier in the week that he was not seeking a move away from Naples.
> 
> "I'm fine," Hamsik told Italia 1. "I am very happy in Napoli. Every player plays to win - I have not won anything yet and I miss it - but Napoli are doing everything possible to win something."
> 
> Napoli face Chelsea in the Champions League knockout rounds after finishing ahead of Manchester City and Villarreal in the group stage and Hamsik added: "We didn't expect to pass the group of death. Now we have to face Chelsea, who are a very strong team with great players, but we want to continue to amaze."


Hamsik knows who the best team is after the top 2 Spanish ones :mark:


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah.... if City want him, they'll get him. Doesn't even matter if he thinks those 3 clubs are the best.



Seb said:


> Abate is a Right-Back.
> 
> Evra hasn't been a top player for a few years. Shadow of the player from 3-4 years ago. Same as Cech/Reina, really.


I'm not the one comparing Abate to Evra, that would be our resident Milan lover.



reymisteriofan said:


> are you a man utd fan?


Nope, I'm Dutch. Ajax fan. I just know Evra is a great left back, who's really better at the moment? Coentrao? Adriano? I guess one could make a case for Philip Lahm. Ashley Cole? Meh, maybe on par. Clichy? Nah. Andre Santos? Lol, nah. Taiwo, or whoever the hell is left back at Milan? Nope.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Hamsik knows who the best team is after the top 2 Spanish ones :mark:


Shame he won't go to you 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Shame he won't go to you 8*D


I don't even want him, tbh. Want the other two though. Especially Lavezzi.

What made me happy was the fact that our name is still being mentioned even if we are currently struggling.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I don't even want him, tbh. *Want the other two though. Especially Lavezzi.*
> 
> What made me happy was the fact that our name is still being mentioned even if we are currently struggling.












fernando sees how it is


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> QPR have had a £5m bid for Blackburn Rovers defender Christopher Samba rejected.
> 
> Manager Neil Warnock has made the 27-year-old Congolese his first permanent target of the January transfer window.
> 
> Warnock, backed by Malaysian tycoon Tony Fernandes, has promised signings to help QPR climb away from the Premier League relegation zone.
> 
> He has signed Manchester United striker Federico Macheda on loan but admitted he needs to strengthen his defence.
> 
> Samba, who joined Rovers for £450,000 in 2007 from German side Hertha Berlin, has made 160 Premier League appearances, scoring 16 goals.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16442700.stm


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Roberto Mancini, the Manchester City manager, has expressed concern at the spending limitations being placed on him this month and declared that his club need to buy again


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lol Moneycini.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Hamsik knows who the best team is after the top 2 Spanish ones :mark:


hamsik stay in napoli or come to milan, dont go anywhere else




Jethro said:


> Yeah.... if City want him, they'll get him. Doesn't even matter if he thinks those 3 clubs are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one comparing Abate to Evra, that would be our resident Milan lover.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm Dutch. Ajax fan. I just know Evra is a great left back, who's really better at the moment? Coentrao? Adriano? I guess one could make a case for Philip Lahm. Ashley Cole? Meh, maybe on par. Clichy? Nah. Andre Santos? Lol, nah. Taiwo, or whoever the hell is left back at Milan? Nope.


right now he is not, i think taiwo is better, he has more potential and does not make silly mistakes like evra. and some man utd fan put evra on the right back(when combining utd and milan team)


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> hamsik stay in napoli or come to milan, dont go anywhere else


Did you see Milan's name in that article? Cause I could swear I only saw Barca, Chelsea and Madrid.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> Did you see Milan's name in that article? Cause I could swear I only saw Barca, Chelsea and Madrid.





> However, Hamsik had told a newspaper in his native Slovakia in the summer that he would have been keen on a move to AC Milan, and agent Mino Raiola has now refused to rule out an exit.


yes i did(you asked me that if i saw milan name in the article), i want him to come to milan that is all, why is chelsea name in the article?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

That was in the summer, RMF.

He only has eyes for Barca, Chelsea and Madrid now. I am sorry.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ramon should go and buy all of Napoli's front three for 150 million (supposedly) and troll the League. (Y)


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> That was in the summer, RMF.
> 
> He only has eyes for Barca, Chelsea and Madrid now. I am sorry.


a man can dream


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who is Ramon???????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Vader13 said:


> Who is Ramon???????????????????????????????????????????????????/


Hey yo?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I think hes talking about Ramon Abarovich. Owner of Chalsee


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

a few papers, despite united denying it, are running with a rooney/ferguson dispute, one paper linking him to a £60m move to city, while another paper linking him to PSG


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> a few papers, despite united denying it, are running with a rooney/ferguson dispute, one paper linking him to a £60m move to city, while another paper linking him to PSG


60m and yaya or kompany and we got a deal.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ferguson, come on. You know what you have to do...loan him out to one of your fav B teams. SUNDERLAND 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He wouldn't get a game over SAINT NICK anyway.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> 60m and yaya or kompany and we got a deal.












reported that cuntos tevez has agreed to personal terms with ac milan


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> reported that cuntos tevez has agreed to personal terms with ac milan


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Milan are about to become the scummiest team on earth (if they weren't already).


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

City still haven't agreed terms with them though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

it'll happen though, after some standoffish stuff it'll be about 25 mil

interestingly i read we apparently turned down psg's 35 mil offer cos carlos wanted to go to ac milan. city, forever humanitarians.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He wouldn't have agreed terms with PSG anyway. He wanted to go to Milan, so he no doubt would have been a huge cunt about that too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

he would've gone wherever there was the most money in it for kia


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> it'll happen though, after some standoffish stuff it'll be about 25 mil
> 
> interestingly i read we apparently turned down psg's 35 mil offer cos carlos wanted to go to ac milan. city, forever humanitarians.


Milan will end up getting him for £20m or something. They always do this.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Kia and Carlos would make a pretty great reality TV show. Move them into the Geordie Shore house. Watch as Carlos promotes events, while Kia follows him around, asking for money. When he finally no shows, watch as Carlos has a breakdown in the Geordie Shore house, before returning to his native Argentina. Meanwhile Kia negotiates with the makers of Jersey Shore to bring Carlos to a new house.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

idc how much he goes for, it's not like we're strapped for cash. plus the bigger relief will be getting rid of his 200k a week wages


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> idc how much he goes for, it's not like we're strapped for cash. plus the bigger relief will be getting rid of his *200k a week wages*


Making room to swoop in for Gary Cahill?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

They'll use the money from the transfer for Cahill's sign on fee.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Manchester City have signed teenage starlet Martin Samuelsen.
> 
> The 14-year-old had been on trial with English giants Chelsea, Liverpool and Manchester United as well as with Spanish powerhouse Real Madrid in the past.
> 
> However, Haugesund native Samuelsen has now been deemed good enough by City to join their youth academy.
> 
> "I look forward to living in Manchester but, of course, it will be sad to leave my family and friends," he told Haugesund Avis.
> 
> "I want to be one of the best and would like to play for one of the big clubs in Europe and win something."
> 
> Samuelsen's father will also move to Manchester.


superb


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

so he got passed over by Madrid, Liverpool, Chelsea and United. Enjoy our castoffs Kiz :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

given your track record with downing and carroll, i'll take our chances :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah, we took carroll and downing so just imagine what kind of trash we don't sign :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

CARRING (what a PLAYERS) scored twice last game tyvm. :side:


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Milan are about to become the scummiest team on earth (if they weren't already).


That's called INTELLIGENCE something Rosell doesn't have Galliani buy players for cheap price see Ibra(barca payed for him 50mln)he got him on loan then was bought for 24 mln,Robinho(city payed for him 40mln)Galliani bought him for 15mln now it's Tevez time to buy him for a cheap price.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I don't think Carlos Tevez and intelligence go hand in hand.



> Harry admits Samba liking
> Spurs chief not ruling out move for Rovers star
> 
> Tottenham boss Harry Redknapp has admitted his interest in signing Blackburn Rovers defender Chris Samba.
> 
> Redknapp is thought to be in the market for a new central defender as he looks to provide cover for the likes of Ledley King and William Gallas.
> 
> Samba's future at Blackburn has been the subject of intense speculation for the last six months, with the club having managed to keep hold of the giant defender during the summer transfer window.
> 
> The giant centre-half did not play in Blackburn's FA Cup loss at Newcastle on Saturday, fuelling speculation that he could be on the move this month.
> 
> Queens Park Rangers are thought to have had a bid of £5million turned down on Friday for the DR Congo defender and they are believed to be ready to come back with a new offer.
> 
> Redknapp could yet enter the race for Samba with the Spurs boss admitting his admiration for the powerful stopper.
> 
> Interest
> 
> "I like Samba, he is a good player," said Redknapp. "I wouldn't want to say it's an impossibility.
> 
> "At the moment he belongs to Blackburn but he's a good player."
> 
> Rovers boss Steve Kean admitted after the defeat to Newcastle that the club do not want to sell Samba and that he expects to keep him at Ewood Park.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7417972/Harry-admits-Samba-liking


Triffic.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> *I don't think Carlos Tevez and intelligence go hand in hand.*
> 
> 
> 
> Triffic.


I never said Tevez is intelligent


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The original point is that Tevez adds to the scum of Milan, but okay.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Didn't Tevez sign for City on a free? So whatever Milan pay for him its a profit on Citys end isn't it?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we paid about 30 mil


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Super header


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Milan are about to become the scummiest team on earth (if they weren't already).


we already are, ibra, cassano, roby, boateng, now tevez, feel bad for the coach.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Nitromalta said:


> That's called INTELLIGENCE something Rosell doesn't have Galliani buy players for cheap price see Ibra(barca payed for him 50mln)he got him on loan then was bought for 24 mln,Robinho(city payed for him 40mln)Galliani bought him for 15mln now it's Tevez time to buy him for a cheap price.


I think you missed the point completely.



reymisteriofan said:


> we already are, ibra, cassano, roby, boateng, now tevez, feel bad for the coach.


Tevez makes those players look like class acts.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> I think you missed the point completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Tevez makes those players look like class acts.


except cassano who assaulted a camera man recently


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Roo laid the rumours of him leaving too rest today!! @Kiz 3-2 
Also Scholesy coming back prob means the Fat Frank to United rumours are false and also we wont do any buissnes in Jan!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

couldnt care less about a mickey mouse cup

tevez is still a bigger cunt than anyone currently at ac milan.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

pretty sure you weren't saying that in april and may....


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yep Tevez is a huge cunt.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It was an important cup last year tho when ye won it????


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> pretty sure you weren't saying that in april and may....


THIS!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> pretty sure you weren't saying that in april and may....


well we werent top of the league by 3 points at that stage.

right now fa cup means nothing. the worst thing to come out of that match was kompany's ridiculous sending off


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

calling it a mickey mouse cup makes your last season seem utterly shite then.

chris foy is terrible though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

but to us it wasnt a mickey mouse competition last year, it was incredibly important in us moving forward as a club. now it doesnt matter.

is that really such a difficult concept to grasp? we've moved onto more important matters.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> I think you missed the point completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Tevez makes those players look like class acts.


ah then if u meant scum as d character of the players there is no problem d important is that they play well


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

it still strikes me as a hugely strange concept yes. i'd still much rather united were in the carling cup and was raging when palace put us out. the fa cup is bigger than the carling cup so i'm struggling to empathise with you. oh well.

a city fan saying they are above the fa cup now is mindboggling.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> but to us it wasnt a mickey mouse competition last year, it was incredibly important in us moving forward as a club. now it doesnt matter.
> 
> is that really such a difficult concept to grasp? we've moved onto more important matters.


isnt fa cup a prestigious cup in england, it is more important than the carlin cup.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

how so? the league is bigger than the fa cup, and we have a real chance to win the league, so yes, i would say we're above the fa cup. you should start living in 2012 and not the 80's too btw.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The FA cup is still a trophy, it is good to win trophies.

A club the size of city should never over look that and I'm sure will be delighted when they win the carling cup, and rightfully so.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

that's like me saying barcelona are above la liga because they'll probably win the CL which is the biggest domestic tournament.

carling cup is the mickey mouse cup. it should be ditched to allow a fortnight break sometime over the winter.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

a club the size of city?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> how so? the league is bigger than the fa cup, and we have a real chance to win the league, so yes, i would say we're above the fa cup. you should start living in 2012 and not the 80's too btw.


it is still a trophy, and a club like city would be delighted to win fa cup or carlin cup.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i never said i wouldnt be happy with a cup? i said it doesnt bother me if we dont win it if we're in with the chance of getting something bigger and better. personally i think the fa cup would be detrimental to us, especially if we had to play another game against united at old trafford without toure and such


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> a club the size of city?


sly dig, apologies. but you know what i mean, they are still growing, it's not like they have conquered the footballing world or anything.

they are the biggest club in stockport though....(another sly dig, apologies.)


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> we paid about 30 mil


erm actually £47m


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

even though everyone involved denied it was that big


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> erm actually £47m


that was just a rumour.

http://www.transferleague.co.uk/premiership-transfers/manchester-city-transfers.html has it at £25,500,000


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Scary wages too, they will be glad to have seen the back of him. I'm glad he's no longer in the league.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

of course they would deny it but the Times and the Guardian, both amongst the most reliable papers, reported it to be £45-47m


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

wow we got 6.5 mil for swp. boss


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

markt.de has it @ the same

http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/en/carlos-tevez/transfers/spieler_4276.html


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

My wishlist;

Leicester City - Nicky Maynard & a decent striker (Jelavic will do)

Arsenal - Goetze (Very unlikely), Podolski (possible), Aly Cissoko (Very possible) Vertonghen (Unlikely)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who needs gotze and podolski when you got that VA VA VOOM back.


----------



## Example

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Delighted with the win today but disapointed with the performance of our defence. There is no way we should of conceded two against a team with 10 men. There just seems to be too many mistakes being made and we loss out to another goalkeeping mistake again, if anyone needs to come out of retirement for us its VDS.

Having said that its a win that counts and now we are in the 4th round against Liverpool. Tough draw away again but if you want to win the cup you have to beat the best teams and if we win it this year we will deserve it.

As for re-enforcements I don't see us signing anyone now, Scholesy return will give us some much needed cover in the middle of the park and Fergie doesn't like doing any business in Jan generally.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



POD said:


> D*elighted with the win today but disapointed with the performance of our defence*. There is no way we should of conceded two against a team with 10 men. There just seems to be too many mistakes being made and we loss out to another goalkeeping mistake again, if anyone needs to come out of retirement for us its VDS.
> 
> Having said that its a win that counts and now we are in the 4th round against Liverpool. Tough draw away again but if you want to win the cup you have to beat the best teams and if we win it this year we will deserve it.
> 
> As for re-enforcements I don't see us signing anyone now, Scholesy return will give us some much needed cover in the middle of the park and Fergie doesn't like doing any business in Jan generally.



3 words. WE MISS VIDIC

And i think we mainly got scholes back because there is no funds for jan or not enough funds to get what we need.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Neil Warnock SACKED by QPR


----------



## Example

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> 3 words. WE MISS VIDIC
> 
> And i think we mainly got scholes back because there is no funds for jan or not enough funds to get what we need.


Yeah it is quite sad in some ways that we have had to resort to bringing back a retired player to steady the ship. I think Scholes is one of the greatest midfielders ever and still has alot to give to the club but this wouldn't have happened pre-Glazer ownership.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Bolton have apprantley bid 5 million for David Hoilett, it wont happen but i would be buzzing if it did, that guy has potential.

Chelsea to bid for zakaria labyad to hijack his move to lisbon, would be a decent move hes a good young player who would be very cheap.

United to sign Elm from alkmaar either this month or in the summer, would be a good long term solution to fit the centre mid role. If hes gonna cost them more than 8 million they should move for strootman.

Ive also heard than united want ricky van wolfswinkel from lisbon


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Harry Redknapp has sparked a massive transfer scramble for Newcastle’s Demba Ba by revealing his release clause is around HALF the £10million mooted over the weekend.
> 
> Officials at St James’ Park have been desperate to keep a lid on the fact that the striker, who has netted 15 times this season, is available for the right fee.
> 
> But asked about a £10m release clause, Spurs boss Harry Redknapp said: “I think you will find it is a lot less than that.”
> 
> Asked if was as little as £7m, Redknapp added: “Even less than that.”
> 
> A whole host of clubs are set to investigate poaching the predator who destroyed Manchester United last week with an outstanding display.
> 
> Liverpool, Sunderland, Everton and QPR are all in the hunt for reinforcements up front. Ba left West Ham last summer as he had a clause in his contract saying he could quit if they were relegated.
> 
> Ba has blown away fears over a knee injury that prompted Stoke to pull out of a move for him last year.


No words. No...words...

Why have they mentioned Sunderland, Everton and QPR? :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

What a bastard.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Triffic. Simply Triffic


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I heard he is most likely off to PSG


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

just because thats his release clause that doesnt mean they have to sell him


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ba to turn heel and join Sunderland? Yep. Definitely see that happening. 


Seriously though, a striker is an absolute must in January, plz.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> No words. No...words...
> 
> Why have they mentioned Sunderland, Everton and QPR? :lmao


:lmao, what a bastard


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> Ba to turn heel and join Sunderland? Yep. Definitely see that happening.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, a striker is an absolute must in January, plz.












Take him :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Well we already have 3 people out on bail, he'd fit in at least :hmm:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I don't think he'll leave in this window.

And the floppy chopped cunt has to get a fine or something. Enough is enough.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

^^^^^^
some goal there from Ben Afra..
How much did Ba cost Newcastle?If Mike (C)Ashley doubles or trebles his money on Ba he'll sell him!Wheres the Andy Carroll 35 million gone like?Also Tiote is been touted around too various clubs for 15 million if you belive twitter!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Mags, we were mentioned because we made "an illegal approach" for him at his time with West Ham, no doubt due to that they've linked us again :lmao :side: not that we need Demba "Strawberry Syrup" Ba.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Who needs gotze and podolski when you got that VA VA VOOM back.


Yes but Mr Va Va Voom will be heading back to NY in 2 months. Have to think past that.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Yes but Mr Va Va Voom will be heading back to NY in 2 months. Have to think past that.


I think he was being sarcastic

Its like saying united dont need a midfielder, they have paul 'flair' scholes


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Apparently we have bid 3m for kalou :no:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

laugh all you want, but atleast hes scored at some point in history. hes a solid striker

compared to chamakh and arshavin he's a godsend


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I wouldn't call him a solid striker. More so an average poacher.

:lmao @ Arry. Triffic.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Its only a matter of time before Dembas knee explodes...The Stoke medical staff must pray every game!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tick, tock, tick, tock. I'm pretty sure they already regret it after the ticking time bomb exploded in their faces.

Would they really sell for £3m?

They've already got Benayoun, why not.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> I wouldn't call him a solid striker. More so an average poacher.
> 
> :lmao @ Arry. Triffic.





Magsimus said:


> Tick, tock, tick, tock. I'm pretty sure they already regret it after the ticking time bomb exploded in their faces.
> 
> Would they really sell for £3m?
> 
> They've already got Benayoun, why not.


The series of these posts has made me realise selling them kalou is a fucked up idea

He's a poacher, and thats something Arsenal could fucking use considering they are lack finishing.

And Arsenal are actually rivals to us, considering we're fighting over fourth

bloody hell, i hope it doesnt happen


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'm more worried about Arsenal still having Squid and Almunia. Sell those two immediately, even for 1 million a piece (or less). I'm sure Squid will do well with a relegation fighting team. :side:

I heard rumors that we've postponed getting Podolski for the summer. Typical Arsene. Just buy him already. At least, he would be firing with all cylinders next season. He isn't cup tied. He is a German international, so he has it all.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Podolski has postponed any possible move to the summer. I don't think it has anything to do with Wenger.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah. I guess so. But it's not like we could tempt Koln with a nice fee. Wait...

It's amazing though. I think we bought all those 4 players on the last date of the summer transfer window through the sale of Nasri. Despite that, we are so hesitant to buy AT ALL. Makes it seem like a business or we have no money at all. What about the sale of Cesc? :S


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Kalou. For 3 million.

:lmao


50m and we bid 3 million for a Chelsea reject. Arsene must want to win the Europa League.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

rumours about that tevez is close to sealing a move with inter


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Mikey Damage said:


> Kalou. For 3 million.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> 
> 50m and we bid 3 million for a Chelsea reject. *Arsene must want to win the Europa League.*


I'm honestly fine with us winning ANY trophy, at the moment--so Europa League won't be bad for me, personally. That's how much Arsenal has fallen over the years. From Invincibles to...


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lehmann
Lauren SOL Kolo Cashley
Ljungberg Vieira Gilberto Pires
Henry Bergkamp

vs 

Schez
Sagna Mertesacker Koscielny Vermaelen
Song
Arteta Wilshere
Walcott RVP Gervinho


Oh how the mighty have fallen 8*D


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

^ It's sad to think that only van Persie (and probably Sagna) would have gotten into the Invincibles.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Harry Redknapp has sparked a massive transfer scramble for Newcastle’s Demba Ba by revealing his release clause is around HALF the £10million mooted over the weekend.
> 
> Officials at St James’ Park have been desperate to keep a lid on the fact that the striker, who has netted 15 times this season, is available for the right fee.
> 
> But asked about a £10m release clause, Spurs boss Harry Redknapp said: “*I think you will find it is a lot less than that*.”
> 
> Asked if was as little as £7m, Redknapp added: “*Even less than that*.”
> 
> A whole host of clubs are set to investigate poaching the predator who destroyed Manchester United last week with an outstanding display.
> 
> Liverpool, Sunderland, Everton and QPR are all in the hunt for reinforcements up front. Ba left West Ham last summer as he had a clause in his contract saying he could quit if they were relegated.
> 
> Ba has blown away fears over a knee injury that prompted Stoke to pull out of a move for him last year.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11670/7419566/Wenger-weighs-up-Abidal-move

seems legit......:side:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fair Play Luis!!








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I've heard Abidal has been offered a 2 year deal at Barcelona, so that seems unlikely. If he does leave though, Arsenal would be a club I could see him going to.


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Arsenal are signing adam maher from AZ Alkmaar, yes he is 17.

Spurs are in talks with a latin club called brescia to move for Centre midfielder El kaddouri, but the again who arent they linked with these days ?

Bolton linked with adain white and Nathan redmond, two decent young players, white would be dirt cheap as his contract is up in the summer.

Redknapp is just a cunt about the whole demba ba thing, what a complete wanker. 'Wheeler dealer'


----------



## superscfcWWE

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hoping for 2 or 3 of these names in Stoke shirts by Febuary 1st - Tim Cahill, Leighton Baines, Jnr Hoilett, Jermaine Defoe, Matt Jarvis oh and I wouldn't mind someone young from another league to come in but Pulis won't do that!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Everton fans have been saying Cahill has been poor for the last year and a half or so. The club is poor too(somehow) so you might be able to get him. Maybe Everton don't have money because wages for the players are so high in the Prem now you basically can't make a profit on the standard sources of revenue, TV money, gates etc alone. I dunno, it seems like a big club to me and I do find it a bit baffling that their finances are so low.










I know his hands were tied but I still found the pic funny.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I'm just hoping Sess and Rico are still ours come window end :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



superscfcWWE said:


> Hoping for 2 or 3 of these names in Stoke shirts by Febuary 1st - Tim Cahill, *Leighton Baines*, Jnr Hoilett, Jermaine Defoe, Matt Jarvis oh and I wouldn't mind someone young from another league to come in but Pulis won't do that!


As much respect as I have for Stoke, there's no way you'd be able to get Leighton Baines. He'd cost way more than Stoke could manage, and even then I can't see Baines wanting to leave Everton for Stoke. Bigger clubs like Arsenal would surely step in for him.

If Hoilett does leave I hope he goes to you guys ahead of Tottenham. They screwed up Bentley and I fear they'll do the same with him.




steamed hams said:


> Harry Redknapp has sparked a massive transfer scramble for Newcastle’s Demba Ba by revealing his release clause is around HALF the £10million mooted over the weekend.
> 
> Officials at St James’ Park have been desperate to keep a lid on the fact that the striker, who has netted 15 times this season, is available for the right fee.
> 
> But asked about a £10m release clause, Spurs boss Harry Redknapp said: “I think you will find it is a lot less than that.”
> 
> Asked if was as little as £7m, Redknapp added: “Even less than that.”
> 
> A whole host of clubs are set to investigate poaching the predator who destroyed Manchester United last week with an outstanding display.
> 
> Liverpool, Sunderland, Everton and QPR are all in the hunt for reinforcements up front. Ba left West Ham last summer as he had a clause in his contract saying he could quit if they were relegated.
> 
> Ba has blown away fears over a knee injury that prompted Stoke to pull out of a move for him last year.


Can't believe he's talking about a player's release clause to the press. What a twat! I wonder how he'd react if another manager spoke about one of his player's like Modric if he had a release clause.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Stuart Downing has been arrested on assault charges!!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Anyone hear that Kim Jong Il died?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Stuart Downing has been arrested on assault charges!!


Don't forget the part about it being for fighting with his ex-girlfriend. Racists & woman-beaters! Classy club.

I wonder if Liverpool will walk out at the weekend with shirts supporting Downing, with something like 'the bitch deserved a slap' on it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> Anyone hear that Kim Jong Il died?


Yeah about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah about 2-3 weeks ago.


It was...Nah, forget it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If Spurs had a different manager I'd like the club, cannot stand the scrotum-faced wheeling-dealing cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> It was...Nah, forget it.


You didn't click did you? Kiz might have


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Not a big fan of meme's, but Redknapp is perfect.




links here.

http://memegenerator.net/redknapp


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://memegenerator.net/cache/instances/400x/12/12732/13037652.jpg

So AVB says he wants another player after Cahill (potentially comes). A winger would be nice to get Mata in the middle of the park. Not Krasic though, please.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://memegenerator.net/instance/13038209


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Agree on the Krasic front, but also with AVB in that we need another winger. Mata has been arguably our best this season, and playing him out of position is ridiculous. I wouldn't mind a winger with a bit of pace on him even if that compromises the crossing a bit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I dont know what team AVB is watching out there but need more than just cahill. Its like a circus out there.

Fucking midfielder and right back!


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> It was...Nah, forget it.


Don't worry, I understood what you were getting at fpalm


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



superscfcWWE said:


> Hoping for 2 or 3 of these names in Stoke shirts by Febuary 1st - Tim Cahill,* Leighton Baines*, Jnr Hoilett, Jermaine Defoe, Matt Jarvis oh and I wouldn't mind someone young from another league to come in but Pulis won't do that!


:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

so apparently McEachran is going on loan to Swansea, after hearing so much about him it will be interesting to see if he can force his way into the first 11 and how he does


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ive never seen anything remarkable about Josh. I know they keep saying hes the next big Chelsea thing, but ive seen to see anything impressive from him. 

And there are a few lads in the academy i would rate quite well


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

chelsea have a great academy atm. mceachran, piazon and chalobah all very, very talented kids. really like the look of chalobah and think he will be a top player.

is that guy serious about stoke signings? in dreamland if so, especially in january and the notion of baines going there is laughable.

arsenal need another attacker. kalou for 3m? hmm. as i have said before nowhere near starting quality for chelsea or arsenal, but he offers more off the bench than what we do have, and is a pretty decent impact sub. however, is he worth the big 90k wages he wants worth it? not really imo, if he could drop to half that then ok, but it would be too much. also, he would be cuptied in the CL and can get him free in the summer, and he adds nothing to a long term solution to starting problems. doubt he is who wenger wants, we have made a good offer to reus but he has gone to dortmund and gotze is staying put. an AMF/winger or winger/striker still very much needed.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

People from Stoke are all either insane or inbred. He seems like one of the insane ones.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Ive never seen anything remarkable about Josh. I know they keep saying hes the next big Chelsea thing, but ive seen to see anything impressive from him.
> 
> *And there are a few lads in the academy i would rate quite well*


Paedo!

I've not seen a lot of Josh to be fair but I wanted us to get him on loan. We so need a central midfielder, have done for ages. Keith Andrews coming back isn't the answer and he'll be right back out again apparently. He's said he doesn't want to be at the club with some of the people at it.

Pity Coquelin got injured tonight because he might've been an option for a loan deal.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

coquelin would have been a great loan deal but couldn't see him and frimpong both going out which would leave us with no cover for DMF. i think he is ready to be more involved anyway now, whereas frimpong was super raw.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Nige™;10861741 said:


> Paedo!
> 
> I've not seen a lot of Josh to be fair but I wanted us to get him on loan. We so need a central midfielder, have done for ages. Keith Andrews coming back isn't the answer and he'll be right back out again apparently. He's said he doesn't want to be at the club with some of the people at it.
> 
> Pity Coquelin got injured tonight because he might've been an option for a loan deal.












Piazon is class. Cant wait to see him join the main team. Havent seen much from chalobah yet thought. But apparently we've got a great crop of defenders coming up through the academy.

Yet no fucking right backs....

One kid im really excited about is Islam. Really young, but oozes potential


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Ive never seen anything remarkable about Josh. I know they keep saying hes the next big Chelsea thing, but ive seen to see anything impressive from him.
> 
> And there are a few lads in the academy i would rate quite well


I know it is just the youth cup, but if you saw any matches of his our campaign in 2010, then you'd know how much potential that kid has.

You're not going to see anything from him when he only gets to play one match every month.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


> I know it is just the youth cup, but if you saw any matches of his our campaign in 2010, then you'd know how much potential that kid has.
> 
> You're not going to see anything from him when he only gets to play one match every month.


Dude, I rated the 16 year old Islam and just turned 18 piazon. Clearly I try to keep up on the youth team.

I dont know, maybe Im just sick of all the bread and butter english midfielders. I mean god knows I love Frank, but the guy has the creativity of an earth worm. Heck of a goal scorer though

I like the guy but I dont want Frank Lampard 2.0. Which is what im worried they're trying to turn Josh into


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The real next big things:






:side:


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

McEachran always looks like a technically gifted little footballer everytime I've seen him. Don't see him carrying the goal threat Lampard has or having his physicality, they seem different to me.

@Seb, If they were that good they would be ahead of those no-hopers that drew with Espanyol....


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Dude, I rated the 16 year old Islam and just turned 18 piazon. Clearly I try to keep up on the youth team.
> 
> I dont know, maybe Im just sick of all the bread and butter english midfielders. I mean god knows I love Frank, but the guy has the creativity of an earth worm. Heck of a goal scorer though
> 
> I like the guy but I dont want Frank Lampard 2.0. Which is what im worried they're trying to turn Josh into


I'm not trying to knock you, Redeadening. You come from a different country and you show as much passion for Chelsea as a West Londoner would. That makes me so damn happy. Same with Rockhead and the same with Evo.

I was just saying that McEachran showed a lot of talent and potential in that year.

It's like T-C said, he is a technically gifted player, so you don't have to worry about a Lampard Mk II. Swansea loan move should suit him very well, tbh.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Youre actually from west london? sweet, maybe you can help me score tickets one day when i decide to go see a mathc

I think AVB was expecting more stability this season so he didnt bother lending him out. The constant losses and ties mean Josh has to spend more time with the reserves.

But i'll agree, now a loan move seems vital if he's gonna develop

Looks like i gotta see more of his matches, got any links?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> arsenal need another attacker. kalou for 3m? hmm. as i have said before nowhere near starting quality for chelsea or arsenal, but he offers more off the bench than what we do have, and is a pretty decent impact sub. however, is he worth the big 90k wages he wants worth it? not really imo, if he could drop to half that then ok, but it would be too much. also, he would be cuptied in the CL and can get him free in the summer, and he adds nothing to a long term solution to starting problems. doubt he is who wenger wants, we have made a good offer to reus but he has gone to dortmund and gotze is staying put. an AMF/winger or winger/striker still very much needed.



Thing is with Kalou he is quite prolific at getting you goals if you create the chances for him (which we know Arsenal would) but his wages and the fact he is cup-tied for the C/L outweigh that IMO. 

I still think we need to sign up Podolski. Can play in strike or on the wing. Thats the kind of attacker we need, one with a bit of flexibility. He wont be cup tied either as I dont think Koln have played in any Euro comp at all this season. Also think AW needs to sign up another defender. Someone like Aly Cissokho or Vertonghen will do.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Nah, I'm not a West Londoner. I was born in Stevenage (Hertfordshire - outskirts of London), but lived in East London for a while. Closest club to me was Spurs.










Agree with what you say there about stability. Things just hasn't gone right, so the young lads can't get any minutes. Feel for him, Lukaku and Bertrand.

Haven't got any links of matches, but this video shows a lot of clips from 09-10. Of course they will pick his best parts, but still shows what he has in his locker. Watch him rape Villa in that youth cup final


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

McEachran to Swansea is a great deal for both. He should fit in well. Swansea like to play a high passing game and maintain possession, while McEachran looks very good technically. I seriously don't know why AVB didn't loan him out from the start.



D'Angelo said:


> is that guy serious about stoke signings? in dreamland if so, especially in january and the notion of baines going there is laughable.


About on par with Hazard to Arsenal. :side:



5th-Horseman said:


> Agree on the Krasic front, but also with AVB in that we need another winger. Mata has been arguably our best this season, and playing him out of position is ridiculous. I wouldn't mind a winger with a bit of pace on him even if that compromises the crossing a bit.


Spectacular.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

moratti(president of inter confirm interest of tevez)


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*






it wouldn't be deadline day without one


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He thought about not saying names, but just couldn't resist. 

Sky encourage floppy chops every window too.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He's going to be confused when he becomes English manager.

"I'm not thinking about Demba Ba now. He's a Senegalese player at the moment. Triffic player though. Yeah, I am interested in him."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Josh McEachran to swansea? triffic loan for them and good move for him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Im guessing part of his transfer strategy then will be smuggling players to England in crates and getting them English passports and English names

"Demba ba? What're you on about? never heard of him. this lad's Jack neville. from london. this is his english passport and hot Caucasian wife that JT slept with and his 'alf black and 'alf white baby. he's nothing like demba ba. jack's a t'riffic lad. but that ba, he's a great lad too. so yeah, he's alot like demba ba. but english.

also, we're plannin on annexing wales tomorrow to get bale back. but im no wheeler and dealer. so fuck off"


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Youre actually from west london? sweet, maybe you can help me score tickets one day when i decide to go see a match


where are you from, out of interest?

malta?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lebanon

We're on our triumphant march to the world cup. We beat south korea!


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lebanon? What a random country lol. 

Always used to boss my friends with them on Fifa 2002. Also, "The Lebanon" is a brilliant song. So both thumbs up for you.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lebanon is a heck of a country. Its a known fact that our women are some of the hottest on earth.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Lebanon is a heck of a country. Its a known fact that our women are some of the hottest on earth.


If you ever get the chance to go to a Chelsea match, or plan a trip abroad and are thinking of coming over here, jump on it. It really is a million times better than watching on TV. Even little things like walking from the station to the ground amongst thousands of chanting fans (especially at grounds like Upton Park) and soaking up the atmosphere is special.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I was planning on this summer. I was even scoping out tickets and everything

And then the riots started

vacation, fucking, cancelled. Not that i minded, but alas, the family.

Should I subscribe to the official chelsea club incase i ever end up needing tickets?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> If you ever get the chance to go to a Chelsea match, or plan a trip abroad and are thinking of coming over here, jump on it. It really is a million times better than watching on TV. Even little things like walking from the station to the ground amongst thousands of chanting fans (especially at grounds like Upton Park) and soaking up the atmosphere is special.


you are lucky that you live in england, you can watch the exciting epl games.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

That's something ill have to sort out eventually when I go to Liverpool.....re:tickets.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Wow I thought Readering was English based on the quality of his football posts. 8*D (no buttsniffing intended)


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*












redeadening said:


> Lebanon is a heck of a country. *Its a known fact that our women are some of the hottest on earth.*


Some are, I agree. How's Buddy Farah doing? 8*D


----------



## Emarosa

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Lebanon is a heck of a country. Its a known fact that our women are some of the hottest on earth.


Have they not discovered razors in Lebanon? 

Why are your people so hairy (male & female)?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Emarosa said:


> Have they not discovered razors in Lebanon?
> 
> Why are your people so hairy (male & female)?


we are not hairy.

well most of us atleast. :side:

as for farah, shes actually from a village near to mine


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> we are not hairy.
> 
> well most of us atleast. :side:
> 
> as for farah, *shes* actually from a village near to mine














> Buddy Farah (born 18 August 1978 in Sydney, Australia) is an Australian soccer agent and a former footballer of Lebanese descent. After beginning his career with Marconi Stallions in the Australian National Soccer League, he went on to play for Nejmeh in the Lebanese Premier League and Keflavík in the Iceland Úrvalsdeild before retiring in 2008. Farah represented the Australia Under-23 team prior to the 2000 Sydney Olympics and Lebanon from 2000 to 2004.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i have absolutely no idea who that is

also im not feeling too good, but instead of farah i meant to say rima. as in that miss usa chick


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> i have absolutely no idea who that is
> 
> also im not feeling too good, but instead of farah i meant to say rima. as in that miss usa chick


He's someone who was too shit for the Socceroos, so he played for the Lebs. I doubt many others remember him either to be honest.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Doing the rounds that we're back in for Mevlut Erdinc, coincidentally Mike and Dekka are in Paris. You heard it here first


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

he really doesnt look lebanese. more italian or eastern european if anything


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Real Madrid boss Jose Mourinho is believed to ready to make a £30m bid for Liverpool striker Luis Suarez.
> Full story: Caught Offside


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/gossip_and_transfers/9674581.stm




redeadening said:


> he really doesnt look lebanese. more italian or eastern european if anything


Some down here look like that, might be the christian ones?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Full story: Caught Offside


:hmm:


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> :hmm:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

even the christian ones. unless he has a long lineage of french roots.

but even then, so do I and we look way different.

as for suarez, maybe hes grown sick of england and its anti-suarez/pro black policies and is going somewhere where racism is more socially acceptable and there are less black people


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Why was Steamed Klebold banned?



Seb said:


> Even little things like walking from the station to the ground amongst thousands of chanting fans







had to.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

why was nasri at the emirates yesterday?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i assume to watch the game


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> i assume to watch the game


:hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Germany international Lukas Podolski has repeatedly been linked with a move to Arsenal, however, reports in Russia claim that Lokomotiv Moscow have opened talks with his club Cologne regarding a possible deal for the striker.


trolololololololol


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Suarez has signed for arsenal!, due to move in the summer according to reports


Matias suarez that is


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

inter is offering €25m plus bonuses for tevez. i think they would get tevez,


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

AC Vs Inter Bidding war for DAT SCUM :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He's better off at Inter, he will be able to go to restaurants with his fellow Argentinians.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> He's better off at Inter, he will be able to go to restaurants with his fellow Argentinians.


and inter is also willing to pay his high wages according to the reports


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> He's better off at Inter, he will be able to go to restaurants with his fellow Argentinians.


Does he even know Milan isn't in Argentina? How long until he says he's homesick in Italy and wants to be nearer his kiddy winkles?


----------



## Example

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Heard rumours United interested in Ba. I wonder how much Newcastle would want £20 million?, would be great signing just can't see it happening.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



POD said:


> Heard rumours United interested in Ba. I wonder how much Newcastle would want £20 million?, would be great signing just can't see it happening.


Everyone has been linked to him in the last week or so from pool to spurs to us now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



POD said:


> Heard rumours United interested in Ba. I wonder how much Newcastle would want £20 million?, would be great signing just can't see it happening.


his release clause is less than £7m, but i wouldnt want him at united, as it would probably mean welbeck and hernandez getting less game time


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



POD said:


> Heard rumours United interested in Ba. I wonder how much Newcastle would want £20 million?, would be great signing just can't see it happening.


How about 4 times less than that?


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Surely Spurs, Pool and possibly Chelsea will make a move. Definitely worth a 'punt' at a sub 7 million buy out clause.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we're interested in sessignon apparently


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

You're a little late on that one Kenny :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i just woke up :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:side: I'm unsure if Suarez would welcome such a guy to the club.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> Suarez has signed for arsenal!, due to move in the summer according to reports
> 
> 
> Matias suarez that is


Ah, another Chamakh signing by Arsenal. Plays well 2 times, then continues to suck for the rest of the season. Matias Suarez really isn't the type of player they should be going for.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Both the Times and the Sun claiming we've been offered Carroll back and are interested.

Yep :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Add the Daily Mail too that list Mags. Apparently £15m 

Obvious bs is obvious. 

Although ba and tiote for Carroll wouldn't a miss (gotta made that £35m back somehow right :side


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Could actually be something in it? Would be a hell of a shock.

Would have him for £10m, but then again I'm not paying so makes no difference :side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:side: So.... I was right in saying Newcastle were interested in Carroll (not that those papers are reliable anyway)


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

The Times isn't reliable? 

lolwut.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Doubt there's much weight to the Carroll stuff tbh but frankly It would be better for all 3 parties especially considering he never wanted to leave Newcastle anyway.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> Suarez has signed for arsenal!, due to move in the summer according to reports
> 
> 
> Matias suarez that is


Apparently he won't qualify for a work permit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

surely the release clause is absolute horseshit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

How do release clauses work exactly?

I doubt you HAVE to sell someone if another team meets the release clause. Couldnt you just say 'fuck off'?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

if a team meets the release clause the offer has to be accepted. the player can reject the contract.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> How do release clauses work exactly?
> 
> I doubt you HAVE to sell someone if another team meets the release clause. Couldnt you just say 'fuck off'?


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

the best thing about the phil jones release clause was that it was blackburn themselves who insisted on it :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

stupid hulk and his 100 million release clause

bastards


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Spurs in talks with Marseille for Remy apparently. £20 mil approx.







In other news...

http://www.whatdidbalotellidotoday.com/


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Quite a few clubs are rumoured to be in for Inter's Luc Castaignos, including Liverpool.




> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp already has a plan to stop Thierry Henry - by re-signing Glenn Hoddle and Ossie Ardiles.
> Full story: the Sun





> Spurs boss Harry Redknapp wants his chairman Daniel Levy to stump up £7m for Bolton defender Gary Cahill, whose proposed move to Chelsea has stalled over his wage demands and his preference to move to a club where he is assured of being a first choice.
> Full story: the Times (subscription required)





> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp admits he has been impressed by Blackburn's Christopher Samba, but insists he is not near to making any signings.
> 
> Defender Samba, along with Bolton's Gary Cahill, has been linked with a move to White Hart Lane in January.
> 
> "Samba's a good player. A real good player. I like the pair of them," said the Spurs boss.
> 
> Redknapp also confirmed an interest in Marseille striker Loic Remy, but added that he was "not close to anything".


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16484380.stm


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Arry also said they could pretty easily sign Samba if they wanted to. He just thrives on this stuff.

Cahill to Chelsea almost done.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Mario Balotelli's agent has claimed the striker could extend his Manchester City contract after admitting it will not be easy for him to return to Serie A.
> 
> The 21-year-old joined City in a big-money move from Inter Milan in 2010 and struggled to make a sustained impact during his debut season in England.
> 
> However, while continuing to attract plenty of headlines for his off-field behaviour, Balotelli has appeared more at home on the pitch this term and is into double figures for goals.
> 
> He has often been linked with move back to Italy, with the likes of former club Inter, AC Milan and Napoli rumoured to be interested in signing the gifted forward.
> 
> Balotelli recently admitted he has no plans to leave the Etihad Stadium and his representative Mino Raiola could envisage the Italy international prolonging his time with the Premier League leaders.
> 
> "He is well in Manchester and perhaps he'll extend his contract," Raiola told La Nazione.
> 
> "My feeling is that it won't be easy for him to return to Serie A. He is too 'big' for Italy, in every sense.
> 
> "Mario has to go back as the top of the class. Whoever wants him has to bet everything on him, and welcome him like (Zlatan) Ibrahimovic, (Lionel) Messi or (Samuel) Eto'o.
> 
> "But then I say, if Inter and AC Milan have difficulties in finding €30million (£24.8m) to invest on (Carlos) Tevez, how can they pay €60m (£49.5m) or €70m (£57.8m) for Balotelli?
> 
> "This is the value of Balotelli, he's the No.1. He will become one of the strongest in the world. City will never give him away."


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao @ Balotelli being worth anything close to 60m


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

yeah he's worth 80 mil at least


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Obviously :side:

BASSONG unhappy at being 5th choice at Spurs...



> Out-of-favour Tottenham defender Sebastien Bassong has reiterated he could leave the club after growing increasingly frustrated by his lack of playing time.
> 
> The Cameroon international is reaching the end of his tether at Spurs after starting just one Premier League game this season and making a handful of substitute appearances.
> 
> Bassong has already hinted he could depart White Hart Lane if his playing opportunities fail to improve.
> 
> And with the 25-year-old currently Harry Redknapp's fifth-choice centre-back behind William Gallas, Younes Kaboul, Ledley King and Michael Dawson, the chances of him reviving his career in North London appear bleak.
> 
> Solution
> 
> "Whether I stay or go, a solution has to be found," Bassong told L'Equipe. "I need to play."
> 
> Bassong, who was a first-team regular when Spurs qualified for the UEFA Champions League in 2010, admits his tumble down Redknapp's pecking order came as a surprise.
> 
> "I wasn't expecting it. That's football. ... You can find yourself at the top or at the bottom just as quickly," he added.
> 
> "This obviously means you ask yourself questions."


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

NUMBER ONE. He's finally overtaken Messi.



> Hughes has money to spend
> Fernandes prepared to support manager in transfer market
> 
> Tony Fernandes is ready to back Mark Hughes in the transfer market and hopes to make a signing this week after expressing his delight at the managerial appointment.
> 
> Queens Park Rangers confirmed on Tuesday that Hughes had agreed a two-and-a-half-year deal at Loftus Road after Neil Warnock parted company with the club over the weekend.
> 
> Owner and chairman Fernandes admits there were other candidates for the role but says the ambition of Hughes made it an easy decision to hand the reins to the Welshman.
> 
> And he is confident Hughes will turn around QPR's recent slide down the table and keep them in the Premier League.
> 
> "My target has remained the same since the moment I came in, and that is to avoid relegation and build from that," Fernandes told Sky Sports News.
> 
> "I think it is a big testament to the fans at QPR and the club generally to be able to attract somebody as great as Mark, and we are very happy with that.
> 
> "There were a few (managers) that were pushed our way, but when myself and Amit (Bhatia, vice-chairman) met Mark we felt very good about it.
> 
> "There is a burning passion in Mark which I think I have always looked for, which money can't buy, and he is desperate to show what he is capable of."
> Right price
> 
> To help stave off the threat of relegation Hughes will need money to spend in January, and Fernandes will allow the manager to strengthen whichever areas of the squad he wants.
> 
> "We have told Mark to come back to us with what he needs. We have some ideas but he is the man in the hotseat," said Fernandes.
> 
> Whilst staying coy on the exact budget he will be making available to Hughes, Fernandes admitted he was looking to do some business this week.
> 
> Asked about reports linking the club with players such as Didier Drogba, Chris Samba, Bobby Zamora and Wayne Bridge, Fernandes refused to confirm the identity of any targets.
> 
> "I'd rather not. It is Mark's call, but there are no names that we are afraid to be linked to, provided it makes sense for the manager and it makes sense for the club," he said.
> 
> "We hope we can do something before Newcastle.
> 
> "We have been badly hit with the African Cup, Joey's suspension and Ale (Alejandro Faurlin's season-ending injury), so I'd like to, but we are not going to be rushed and Mark has to make sure he gets the right talent at the right price."
> Warnock sadness
> 
> Fernandes also spoke again about his sadness at having to relieve Warnock of his duties, having decided that it was time for a change.
> 
> "It goes against my personality. I like stability and I have a tremendous amount of respect for Neil," he said.
> 
> "I always foresaw a long-term view with him, but I felt it was now or never, because this is the last transfer window and we are going into a very important seven games.
> 
> "I just had to make a call and time will tell if it will be the right call. You live and die by those decisions."
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7422849/Hughes-has-money-to-spend


GOGOGO SANTA CRUZ


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Messi--second best behind Balloteli?


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we all know balotelli will go to ac milan, when depends on how long mancini stays in the job


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah, would expect Balotelli to stay with Mancini. Whenever Mancini leaves the post, definately see Balo leaving with him. When he leaves City, no idea. Hes really the perfect guy for them, at the moment. Built a winning mentality, got like 4-6 egos and got them working as a unit. As long as he brings a trophy back this year, I can't see him leaving. And if he does, who replaces him? No coach really above his level at the moment, thats avalible. Would put him just behind the usual 4 (Mourinho/Guardiola/Ferguson/Wenger). Can't see it being a job van Gaal would thrive at, think Hiddink is at a Russian club getting paid 50 million a minute? Ancelotti with PSG, and no other manager really 'top tier'.

Whether Balotelli is worth that much, bit too soon to say. Hes an excellent prospect, and can only see him improving. Mancini has done well to get him concentrating on playing football.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


interesting, well this is more interesting. 




> Mario Balotelli feels that he has adapted well to the Premier League but admitted that if he were to leave Manchester City he would return to Italy because he has no real friends in England.
> 
> The former Inter striker arrived at Eastlands in the summer of 2010 and, after a difficult start to his career in the Premier League, he has begun to justify his reputation as one of the most exciting young attacking players in world football.
> 
> However, Balotelli has confessed that while he is happy with his progress on the field, he still feels a little lonely off it.
> 
> "I am 21 and already I have lived away from home for nearly two years,” he told L'Uomo Vogue. “I have adapted quite well – in spite of the huge [cultural] differences.
> 
> “But I have no real friends here. If I had to move, right at this minute, I would choose Italy."
> 
> Balotelli also admitted that the intrusive and sensationalist nature of the British tabloid press has been a major problem for him settling in Manchester.
> 
> "If I buy a Fiat Uno, I read that for a guy like me it would have been more suitable to buy a Ferrari," he lamented. “If I choose the Ferrari, they write that I should keep my feet on the ground and buy an Uno.
> 
> “If I laugh, I'm not serious enough; I don’t laugh, I’m a sulk who doesn’t enjoy doing the best job in the world.
> 
> "Here in England, the tabloid press writes about everything - and always exaggerates.”
> 
> Balotelli has also been upset by claims in the media that he is unhappy at City and insists that he is enjoying the ongoing battle for supremacy with bitter rivals Manchester United.
> "The newspapers are saying that I want to get away from Manchester but I've never spoken to them," he told Radio Radio.
> 
> "They can say what they want, but I'm in Manchester, am under contract with City and until the right time, will not talk about a new contract.
> 
> "[The Premier League] has been a new experience, even if at first it was difficult, but if I have to tell the whole truth now, then I find myself really well.
> 
> "[The team] must stay focused and try not to lose our heads, as happens sometimes, and we must lose as few points as possible. At the end of the season we'll see if we are first or second."


poor balotelli, he has no friends. if he leaves man city, he will most likely go to ac milan,


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> According to reports in The Journal, Sunderland are considering offering a short-term deal to Gambian winger Alieu Darbo following a recent trial at the club. Darbo has also trained with Newcastle United previously, while Scunthorpe United are reported to be interested.


Who the fuck is this kid?


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I hope Mario stays in EPL, far too entertaining to be in Serie A.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Renegade™ said:


> Obviously :side:
> 
> BASSONG unhappy at being 5th choice at Spurs...


He's wanted to leave for ages, can't say I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Looks like 6 foot 8 striker Uchebo may sign for us next week, which will no doubt free up kenwyne jones. Also in talks with Blackburn over N'zonzi and Hoillet (doubtful) and iv heard if cp fail to get to the final zaha is a 'done deal'. Also in talks with spurs AGAIN...we've moved up from taking sunderlands players to tottenhams.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> He's wanted to leave for ages, can't say I feel sorry for him.


Me either, he goes from being part of the back four that got them 4th spot in 09/10 to being benched for Grandpa Gallas and Kaboul who's inconsistent. Bassong is too good to bench warm.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> He's wanted to leave for ages, can't say I feel sorry for him.


Cause he left you guys 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

How brilliantly worked out 8*D


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Spurs have a good 6-7 players who want to leave but Redknapp is not letting them go, even blowing smoke up their ass

Cahill's move to Chelsea should be completed today


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



tomkim said:


> Looks like 6 foot 8 striker Uchebo may sign for us next week, which will no doubt free up kenwyne jones. *Also in talks with Blackburn over N'zonzi and Hoillet (doubtful)* and iv heard if cp fail to get to the final zaha is a 'done deal'. Also in talks with spurs AGAIN...we've moved up from taking sunderlands players to tottenhams.


I heard that too. Out of all the players that could be leaving us, N'Zonzi is the one I hope does go. He's utter shite. It always makes me laugh when I read articles saying Arsenal & Chelsea are after him.

I'm a tad worried now that Samba might go to QPR with Hughes taking over. I wouldn't have seen him going there in a million years until Sparky took over. He's overrated but still a good defender that we'd be unable to replace, plus our injury problems with Givet, Dann & Nelsen.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Nige™;10871677 said:


> I heard that too. Out of all the players that could be leaving us, N'Zonzi is the one I hope does go. He's utter shite. It always makes me laugh when I read articles saying Arsenal & Chelsea are after him.
> 
> I'm a tad worried now that Samba might go to QPR with Hughes taking over. I wouldn't have seen him going there in a million years until Sparky took over. He's overrated but still a good defender that we'd be unable to replace, plus our injury problems with Givet, Dann & Nelsen.


At the Brit he looked like he had massive potential but wasn't showing it, gave the ball away too much and lost control of his temper more than once elbowing Shawcross. But he's a Pulis type of player. Heard mixed reviews on him from Blackburn fans, some say injuries have cost him filling his potential and its why Arsenal backed away last season. 
We'll hopefully get Diame or N'zonzi this window. 
I don't have a clue if Samba has a good relationship with Kean, but it's vital he stays.

Yeah Redknapp said no players are leaving unless he brings a few players in, but I know someone in the know at Stoke and he said there's been talks...probably Tone and 'Arry wheelin' and dealin'.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Nige™;10871677 said:


> He's utter shite.





tomkim said:


> he's a Pulis type of player.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



tomkim said:


> At the Brit he looked like he had massive potential but wasn't showing it, gave the ball away too much and lost control of his temper more than once elbowing Shawcross. But he's a Pulis type of player. Heard mixed reviews on him from Blackburn fans, some say injuries have cost him filling his potential and its why Arsenal backed away last season.
> We'll hopefully get Diame or N'zonzi this window.


I don't see any key attributes to his game at all.

He gives away possession too easily like you said. He's clumsy and gives away needless free kicks in dangerous areas, like he did at the Britannia for the first goal this season.

He doesn't contribute anything going forward. He's not a great tackler and he doesn't have a great engine.

£5m+ for him would be a great deal for us.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Wasn't Cahill meant to have signed for Chelsea today....and yesterday....and the day before that....and before that before date....:side:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> How brilliantly worked out 8*D


Well :side: I can read you like a post on a forum Mags


----------



## NostalgicDave

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ive made a bet in which if hoilett comes to bolton i have to eat a ghost pepper. I am confident it wont happen even if i want it too.

Ive heard PSG made a bid for pato worth 18 Million and 20 for Kaka ? On what earth is kaka worth more than pato


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He's a bigger name. There's no other reason. Pretty certain he won't want to leave Madrid though, but i'm sure Madrid wouldn't mind getting rid.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Didn't Madrid say they were not going to sell Kaka this window?

Also, the 18 million bid for Pato got tuned down...last night.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

18 million, seriously? we bought pato for 24 million when he was at internacional, no way in hell we will sell him for 18 million(he is now a much better player)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

18 million for Pato. :lmao

N'Zonzi has the skills of a donkey with a football. So, what Mags said. :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we've released david gonzalez and louis karius

maxwell to psg

kakuta to dijon on loan


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> *Newcastle United chasing wonder kid Ravel Morrison after Manchester United put him up for sale*
> 
> Morrison’s contract expires in the summer and, having lost patience with his repeated truancy from training, Manchester United are looking to secure a sale during this transfer window.
> 
> Newcastle have made the first bid – in the region of £500,000 – which United turned down last weekend.
> United are seeking a higher fee as well as a clause that would give them a significant percentage of any future sale.
> 
> As Morrison is still only 18, if he moved within England in the summer his transfer fee would be set by a tribunal, an unpredictable situation which United want to avoid.


Why didn't you tell us on here, Ravel?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Maybe he was in Pogba mode.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

milan waiting for city response about tevez, how long is this going to continue,


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Chelsea are hopeful of completing the deal for Bolton Wanderers' Gary Cahill today following delays over the buying club's insistence that new financial fair play regulations (FFP) mean they are prepared to pay him a relatively low – by their standards – £50,000 a week.


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ll-set-to-accept-low-chelsea-pay-6288211.html

Damn right. Fuck that 100k nonsense. I always said 60k (with 70k at a push).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

50,000 for a second string second back? he better be happy. how much was he making at bolton? minimum wage + a coupon at mcdonalds for a happy meal per week?


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

For real. He should be more than happy with that. The fuck has he done in football? No European football or an international tournament, yet he wants 100k? Fuck outta here...


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

How is Tevez still with City after all of this? Jesus, this is getting ridiculous.

Just accept whatever price and sell him. All he does is create trouble. Heck, put him up for 15 million and most clubs would come gunning for him. City don't need to oblige with the financial fair play because the Sheik's brother in law can just come and donate them 200 million.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

because we're trying to get the best deal for us possible?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

^ Doesn't make sense for City.

Tevez is a player who has publicly stated his desire to move away from the club time in and time out. He even refused to come and play for them in a big match and has been talking all sorts of nonsense ever since he submitted the transfer request. It just doesn't make sense anymore.

City are being stupid here by keeping a player who adds nothing to the team, as he isn't even playing and is busy enjoying his golfing classes. The key is not to sell him but: throw him out.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Why didn't you tell us on here, Ravel?



:no:

wish he'd get his head together, best player to come from the youth system since scholes. He's probably walk straight into the newcastle first 11.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Razor King said:


> ^ Doesn't make sense for City.
> 
> Tevez is a player who has publicly stated his desire to move away from the club time in and time out. He even refused to come and play for them in a big match and has been talking all sorts of nonsense ever since he submitted the transfer request. It just doesn't make sense anymore.
> 
> City are being stupid here by keeping a player who adds nothing to the team, as he isn't even playing and is busy enjoying his golfing classes. The key is not to sell him but: throw him out.


clubs involved arent taking the risk on him. we want to sell him, ac milan just want to loan him, and now inter have come in saying they'll have a definite buy clause at the end of the loan, which is what we were trying to get from milan in the first place. there's no point loaning him out if he just comes back.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> The agent of Liverpool's Andy Carroll says there is "no truth" in newspaper reports linking the striker with a return to Newcastle United.
> 
> Mark Curtis told BBC Sport: "[Andy Carroll] is happy at Liverpool."
> 
> The Sun newspaper reported Newcastle would be willing to buy back the England striker for £10m - £25m less than he cost Liverpool 12 months ago.
> 
> Carroll has scored six goals in 31 games in all competitions for Liverpool.
> 
> Liverpool manager Kenny Dalglish has consistently backed Carroll to rediscover the scoring form he showed at Newcastle, where he netted 33 goals in 91 appearances.
> 
> And following his side's 1-0 victory over Manchester City in the Carling Cup semi-final, he said the reports had "absolutely no foundation whatsoever".
> 
> The 23-year-old moved to Anfield at the end of the January transfer window in 2011, as a replacement for Fernando Torres who moved to Chelsea for £50m.
> 
> The striker has *scored twice in 11 starts* in the Premier League in the 2011-12 season, against Everton on 1 October and against West Bromwich Albion on 29 October.
> 
> He has also scored one goal in the Carling Cup, against Exeter City, and one against Oldham Athletic in the FA Cup third round tie.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16508326.stm



> Manchester United have told midfielder Darron Gibson he can leave Old Trafford and he's already held talks with Everton over a £2.5m move.
> Full story: Daily Mirror
> 
> Arsenal are set to make a £4.1m bid to bring Barcelona defender Eric Abidal to the Emirates.
> Full story: Caught Offside
> 
> QPR boss Mark Hughes has made his first moves into the transfer market, making a bid for Chelsea defender Alex after having a £5m offer for Blackburn's Chris Samba rejected.
> Full story: Metro
> 
> Tottenham are also interested in signing the Blackburn defender and have made a £7.5m offer.
> Full story: Daily Mail


4.1M for Abidal? Seems a bit cheap.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Abidal is 32 going on 33 and coming out of contract in 6 months time, 4.1m is quite a reasonable offer given the circumstances.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

really hope we can get hoillet


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I get the feeling Blackburn will keep him until the end of the season, then let him go on a free. He's too vital for them to sell this window unless a very nice offer comes in, because he's key to their survival.

Arry's probably already tapping him up too.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I've heard there is "firm" interest from both us and Tottenham. They want to keep him apparently but if the asking price is done, then they might sell. 8million


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

arry found a 2 mil release clause, but he doesnt know who the lad is. quality player tho, can get him for less than 2 mil.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

WHEALIN AND DEALIN

Salomon Kalou - Chelsea
Nicolas Anelka - Chelsea Going to China
Jose Bosingwa - Chelsea
Didier Drogba - Chelsea
Florent Malouda - Chelsea
Judas Medalthief - Man Utd
Dimitar Berbatov - Man Utd
Tomas Rosicky - Arsenal 
Andrei Arshavin - Arsenal
Gary Cahill - Bolton
Junior Hoilett - Blackburn
Hugo Rodallega - Wigan 


Germany:
Jefferson Farfan - Schalke
Rene Adler - Leverkusen
Breno - Bayern München


Spain:
Freddie Kanute - Sevilla


Italy: 
Daniele De Rossi - Roma
Gennaro Gattuso - AC Milan
Mathieu Flamini - AC Milan
Walter Samuel - Inter Milan
Riccardo Montolivo - Fiorentina
Christian Chivu - Inter Milan
Alessandro Del Piero - Juventus

bosmans. still a lot of quality in there


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ferguson has already said they are going to exercise a 1 year extension option on berbatov's contract so he wont be going on a free


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

musta missed that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> WHEALIN AND DEALIN
> 
> Salomon Kalou - Chelsea
> Nicolas Anelka - Chelsea Going to China
> Jose Bosingwa - Chelsea
> Didier Drogba - Chelsea
> Florent Malouda - Chelsea
> Judas Medalthief - Man Utd
> Dimitar Berbatov - Man Utd
> Tomas Rosicky - Arsenal
> Andrei Arshavin - Arsenal
> Gary Cahill - Bolton
> Junior Hoilett - Blackburn
> Hugo Rodallega - Wigan
> 
> 
> Germany:
> Jefferson Farfan - Schalke
> Rene Adler - Leverkusen
> Breno - Bayern München
> 
> 
> Spain:
> Freddie Kanute - Sevilla
> 
> 
> Italy:
> Daniele De Rossi - Roma
> Gennaro Gattuso - AC Milan
> Mathieu Flamini - AC Milan
> Walter Samuel - Inter Milan
> Riccardo Montolivo - Fiorentina
> Christian Chivu - Inter Milan
> Alessandro Del Piero - Juventus
> 
> bosmans. still a lot of quality in there


where the fuck is owen hargreaves. de rossi will either re sign or come to us. interesting to see what happens with adler too


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Very worried about Sordell leaving Watford, we will have nothing up front. If we do end up selling him though it must be for 5mill+ which has apparently been offered by Blackburn


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Arsenal have a football on a bosman.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Chelsea should let all those players go, would be a good way to clear the squad out a little.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

robbie keane to dream club number 39482304320749 is confirmed


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> robbie keane to dream club number 39482304320749 is confirmed


:hb :side:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

ROBBIE KEANE A LEAGUE


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

According to French media Chelsea have made a bid for Hazard


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lille confirmed once again that he won't be going anywhere until summer just a few days ago. Doubt anything will come of it at this stage.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> According to French media Chelsea have made a bid for Hazard





BkB Hulk said:


> Lille confirmed once again that he won't be going anywhere until summer just a few days ago. Doubt anything will come of it at this stage.


Thorgan Hazard?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tried getting sXe to buy him on FM until ADAM ruined it.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

ADAM 'CARRICK' Renegade ruins everything.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Jobbed_Out said:


> Thorgan Hazard?


Plays for RC Lens, not Lille  Good player too though. 

Alex to QPR? Would be funny.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Lille confirmed once again that he won't be going anywhere until summer just a few days ago. Doubt anything will come of it at this stage.


Money talks, BULK.
































Doubt anything will come of it too (if true).


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> :no:
> 
> wish he'd get his head together, best player to come from the youth system since scholes. He's probably walk straight into the newcastle first 11.


Um, he's a CM right?

Then there's no way in hell he'd walk into our team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Um, he's a CM right?
> 
> Then there's no way in hell he'd walk into our team.


nah he plays best behind the striker, but when he has played in the carling cup this season he has been on the wings, if obertan can get in the team morrison is far better than him


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Attacking mid. Again, wouldn't walk into the side. Not surprised United are getting rid of Morrison - united07 really seems to rate himself far too highly.

Samba wants out of Blackburn. Sounds like lies from Kean/Venky's have attributed to it. That's their relegation fight pretty much over.


----------



## Heel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It's being reported that PSG have agreed a fee of €28m with Milan for Alexandre Pato. Top signing if it happens.

They will also unveil Barcelona's Maxwell today.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Surely Milan can't be dumb enough to sell Pato. 28m is alot of money but Ibra is already 30 and they really have no genuine backup for him with them letting Borriello go last year, Inzaghi is a million years old, Cassano's out and Robinho plays better cutting in from the wings.


----------



## Heel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Well it looks as if they're bringing in Tevez to replace him.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Think they are using Pato to fund Tevez. Silly move, but I am guessing it shows they don't really rate Pato as a player who can drag them back up in Europe. They've definately taken a few steps behind in the past few years.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tevez.

A Milan fan from another forum says that Milan are getting fed up with Pato's constant injuries.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

With Pato, I still rate him and I think he would be an asset to any club, but he has always struck me as a sort of "one that got away" in that he has never quite reached the level I thought he would 2/3 years ago.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Selling Pato who is 22 is dumb but on the other hand he is always injured from 2010 he had 10 injuries and he isn't fast as he used to be


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Abidal isn't going anywhere.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



King Kenny said:


> WHEALIN AND DEALIN
> 
> Salomon Kalou - Chelsea
> Nicolas Anelka - Chelsea Going to China
> Jose Bosingwa - Chelsea
> Didier Drogba - Chelsea
> Florent Malouda - Chelsea
> Judas Medalthief - Man Utd
> Dimitar Berbatov - Man Utd
> Tomas Rosicky - Arsenal
> Andrei Arshavin - Arsenal
> Gary Cahill - Bolton
> Junior Hoilett - Blackburn
> Hugo Rodallega - Wigan
> 
> 
> Germany:
> Jefferson Farfan - Schalke
> Rene Adler - Leverkusen
> Breno - Bayern München
> 
> 
> Spain:
> Freddie Kanute - Sevilla
> 
> 
> Italy:
> Daniele De Rossi - Roma
> Gennaro Gattuso - AC Milan
> Mathieu Flamini - AC Milan
> Walter Samuel - Inter Milan
> Riccardo Montolivo - Fiorentina
> Christian Chivu - Inter Milan
> Alessandro Del Piero - Juventus
> 
> bosmans. still a lot of quality in there


come on malouda and bosingwa, GTFO :mark:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> AC Milan have agreed to sell striker Alexandre Pato to Paris Saint-Germain in a deal worth €35 million, according to AFP.
> 
> The news agency claims the Ligue 1 giants will pay €28m up front, with another €7m to come in the form of bonuses for the 22-year-old.
> 
> In addition, a three-and-a-half year contract worth between €6-7m a year has been proposed to Pato, which he is expected to put pen to paper on imminently.
> 
> Pato has been heavily linked with a potential move away from Milan since appearing to question coach Massimiliano Allegri's coaching methods.
> 
> However, despite continued denials from the Rossoneri hierarchy, it now seems PSG and new trainer Carlo Ancelotti have finally persuaded Milan to part with their man.
> 
> Pato's reported arrival comes in quick succession of countryman Maxwell's move to the Parc des Princes from Barcelona.


are you kidding me? selling pato would be one of the worst thing milan have ever done. then we will only have two strikers in champions league. ibra is 30, pato is the future, if this happen, the president is an idiot. even though with 35 million, we can buy a lot of midfielders, but still it a dumb move


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yes! Pato will stay he refused PSG(now I hope he doesn't do like Kaka and leave in the summer)


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Everton in talks with Darron Gibson.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Spurs being linked with Ganso again. 

Arry gonna wheel n deal him in.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Has Keane announced that Villa are his boyhood club yet? :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Everton in talks with Darron Gibson.


Man I feel for sorry for Everton fans. They deserve so much better, not just Gibson but in general.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> AC Milan forward Alexandre Pato has quashed reports of an imminent move to Paris Saint-Germain by declaring that he is staying at San Siro.
> 
> It had been claimed that the Italian champions had accepted a €35 million bid from the Ligue 1 outfit for the Brazil international, who was recently rumoured to have had a falling out with Rossoneri coach Massimiliano Allegri.
> 
> However, Pato stated on his current club's official website on Thursday afternoon that he has no intention of leaving.
> 
> 
> "Milan is my home," the 22-year-old striker stated. "I did not want to interrupt my career with the Rossoneri after winning my first two trophies with this shirt.
> 
> "I want to contribute to the history of Milan and to the future success of this club with joy and in perfect harmony with everything around me.
> 
> "This joy will give me the energy to face the future matches with more enthusiasm and a greater desire to win and to score.
> 
> "Today is a special day for me. I thank [Silvio] Berlusconi, the club and fans, who have always believed in me."



thank god


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Good on Pato. I wonder if that will have an effect on the Tevez deal. Maybe he'll be off to Inter now!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Expect Tevez to move to the Blue and Black then.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tevez going to Inter would make much more sense. Surprised if Inter just let him pass seeing as Forlan and Milito are getting ancient.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Silvio's daughter probably told him that he's not going anywhere.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i guess that inter would most likely buy him. 

but we need midfielders, our mid sucks. we only have 4 mids that are good that is boateng, aquilani, nocerino and seedorf(he is old now though). if we get montilivo or that belgium guy, we should be fine.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Buy Keita from Barcelona?


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*











hes baaaackk



The man is so clever. Hes made ridiculous amounts of money from all these transfers hes had over his career, probably more so than anyone in the history of the premiership and id take a guess that in Europe also. and he gets to keep sharp for the euros...

Wolves
Coventry
Inter
Leeds
Spurs
Liverpool
Spurs again
Celtic
West Ham
LA
Villa


Smarter than he looks.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Buy Keita from Barcelona?


he is very good but i would rather someone younger, we already have a lot of oldies


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Is there not any good young players in Seria A from mid-table teams you'd have at your team?


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

there is, merkel and strasser(they are already ours, they are out on loan) and montolivo would be good and anothey guy called radja would also be good for us.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

darron gibson to Everton seems to be completed


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> AC Milan CEO Adriano Galliani has confirmed his side have decided not to follow up their interest in Manchester City striker Carlos Tevez.
> Galliani travelled to London on Thursday morning to conduct negotiations with City and it was believed that a deal was close at hand after the Serie A champions had struck an agreement with Tevez last week.
> 
> However, Alexandre Pato's refusal to move to Paris Saint-Germain in a reported €35 million deal has made Milan drop their interest in the Argentine outcast.
> 
> "Pato has decided to stay, so Tevez will not come," Galliani told Sky Sport Italia. "Those two deals were connected, if one player does not leave, then the other will not come.
> 
> "It is okay, I remember when [Gianluca] Vialli said no and we signed Marco van Basten.
> 
> "I am happy with Pato's statement, we hope that [Antonio] Cassano can be our signing."
> 
> Questioned if Milan would still try to sign another striker, Galliani said: "No. Our will attack will remain like this.
> 
> "It all began with Cassano's problem, if it was not for that, we would not have done anything."
> 
> The Milan official was then cryptic when asked if he wanted to see Tevez play for PSG or for Inter.
> 
> "I am not rooting for either club, I know what is happening, but I will keep it to myself," Galliani added. "I do not talk about Inter."


Delighted with this news, cause he would cause trouble, i dont want a cunt in my beloved club. plus our attack is fine, should give this youngster el sharraw a chance. will be interesting to know where tevez goes. Now Mr Galliani, pls buy at least one midfielder.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:mark: Hughes is after Tevez for QPR :lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So Tevez to Inter it is then. I'm sure he and that slime Moratti will get along just fine.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Morrison bid upped to £1m :side:

Got to be accepted soon, he's never even played a league game.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I bet Nile can't wait to have some company on his level of intellect and tact :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

nile and morrison share the same agent


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> So Tevez to Inter it is then. I'm sure he and that slime Moratti will get along just fine.


yup, both of them are cunts, so it would be perfect for them to get along



JakeC_91 said:


> :mark: Hughes is after Tevez for QPR :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> I bet Nile can't wait to have some company on his level of intellect and tact :side:


How many out on bail? 3 you say? :side:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

It might just be two soon 8*D


since titus might actually be going to prison : (


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

apparently the reason for united decision to put morrison up for sale is a lot more than him just not turning up for training, rumours going round on twitter that he has done something 'unforgivable'

Henry Winter just posted on twitter



> Anyway, forget Gibson. The sadness for #mufc is Ravel Morrison. Most naturally gifted kid Ive seen since Rooney. But lacks dedication #waste


wonder if a change of scenery at newcastle will do him good


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So, his not dedicated that's it?


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> So, his not dedicated that's it?


no apparently something happened recently but no one is actually saying what it is, but is serious enough for fergie to put him up for sale. It must be a big deal as only a month ago harry redknapp said when ever he speaks to fergie, he always raves about morrison.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If he has done something stupid again then fuck him. Quality talent, but he is clearly nuts.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

the only thing i can find on twitter, and if true would be so stupid of him, is that he has been caught stealing stuff from the first team's changing room


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I bet he stole Rio's Blackberry. :hmm:


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Twitter is a very unreliable source for anything. He is a silly boy regardless of if he has stolen from the first team or not.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Probably drank all of SAF's whisky and used all his chewing gum.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Well, we've already got Alan Smith stealing a living so not a big deal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

tevez to psg really now


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:lmao at Ravel the only thing he could steal is Bebe's Premier League Winner's Medal...then again his not in the first team :side: then again his not even at United...:side:...... and not even in England./


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> tevez to psg really now


i wouldnt mind this. Maybe this will stop them from buying all the good players


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

maybe tevez could go to inter


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



5th-Horseman said:


> With Pato, I still rate him and I think he would be an asset to any club, but he has always struck me as a sort of "one that got away" in that he has never quite reached the level I thought he would 2/3 years ago.


Triffic. Best one yet.



united_07 said:


> the only thing i can find on twitter, and if true would be so stupid of him, is that he has been caught stealing stuff from the first team's changing room


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Ravel may just be my favourite player in the prem who doesn't play for Liverpool/isn't Mario, and he hasn't even played a premier league game yet.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> maybe tevez could go to inter


doubt it, inter seemed to be in there to make sure milan didnt get him, now he's not there psg will probably offer up the 29 mil they had for pato.

well at least i hope so


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Speculation:
> New QPR boss Mark Hughes has been linked with a swoop for striker Roque Santa Cruz, who is currently on loan with Real Betis from Manchester City.


:lmao didnt take long


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i wonder if ravel realises how ironic his last sentence is in his latest tweet



> @rioferdy5 I ever taken your watch:/ because a lot of silly immature people with no life with a lot of time on theRe hands seem to think so?
> 
> People that make silly lil lies up have nout goin for them in theRe lives . grow up find something better to do & stop causing trouble


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

theRe


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> theRe


:lmao @ him doing it twice.

Definitely seems like the type of guy who can do nothing else because he was good at sport as a kid.

- Daily Mail says Kenny has enquired about Zaha.
- Sky Sports saying QPR want Pienaar.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Jesus, Ravel sounds like a complete retard; "I ever taken your watch" and theRe :side: I hate when football players would clearly amount to nothing in life had they not been good at kicking a ball. I know....that's life.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ferguson just asked about morrison in his press conference




> "His agent has been working hard to get him another club. We've offered him terms which he has refused. We've rejected an offer from Newcastle. We'll see how that progresses. His demands are unrealistic as far as we're concerned.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fire your agents, 07. Both seem to be driving each half of you away. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

well you know when you're an 18 year old who hasnt even made one premier league appearance you should be expecting the big money :side:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

so where is ravel linked now?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I think Newcastle are the only ones that have made a bid. I'd assume there will be quite a bit of interest, but idk who from.

Galatasary want Shaqiri. Really wouldn't mind seeing him at Liverpool, but his asking price appears to have gone way up (Gala bid is ten mil Euros).


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

This Morrison stuff is boring me already. If you want to sell, just say the figure you want and stop wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I can't see Shaqiri leaving during this transfer window, now that Basel are going through in the Champions League _(lolz ManUtd)_. Definitely in the summer though, to an English team. Going to Galatasaray would just be stupid and could potentially ruin his career.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> Ferguson just asked about morrison in his press conference


I hope he fucks off, horrible scrote he is, demanding money at his age he won't go to far.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



















Farewell, Darron. You weren't very good but you had your moments, even if they were rare. Champions League goals in the quarter and semi finals. Not bad.

Shoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

He'll be class for everton, just you watch :side:


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cant wait to see his first shot for Everton from outside the box that skews out for a throw in.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



CyberWaste said:


> Cant wait to see his first shot for Everton from outside the box that skews out for a throw in.


This!
Worst part is now hell be playing regularly Trap might realise just how poor of a CM he is and start playing him for us in the Euros


----------



## iMac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*










:side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> This!
> Worst part is now hell be playing regularly Trap might realise just how poor of a CM he is and start playing him for us in the Euros


With Keith 'Championship' Andrews. Get ready Spain! Xavi & Iniesta vs. Andrews & Gibson!


----------



## Example

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Not suprised by Gibson's departure, should of gone in the summer. It has been obvious all season that he wasn't wanted at the club. I do think they could of given him one last run in the side to see if he could do something, Anderson gets enough chances.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gibson & Morrison out, Scholes in. Here's to the future of United's midfield!


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gibson is another one of those signings who's only got a move to a club like Everton because he's come from Man Utd. Awful player. One of the worst to wear a United shirt in the past decade.

Cahill to Chelsea all but done. 7 million is about right but I doubt he's not the answer to their defensive problems. I wouldn't even rate him above Dawson or Jagielka.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I suspect Cahill to have the game of his life on Saturday now


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

^ He isn't going to play. He wasn't registered in time for squad to play on Saturday, because the deal hasn't been completed yet.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



haribo said:


> Gibson & Morrison out, Scholes in. Here's to the future of United's midfield!


Sell the young, Bring in the old. ROMP THE LEAGUE 

Gibson will be a decent enough signing for Everton. Not great but decent enough. Who knows maybe Moyes can transform him into something better through regular football.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Sell the young, Bring in the old. ROMP THE LEAGUE
> 
> Gibson will be a decent enough signing for Everton. Not great but decent enough. Who knows maybe Moyes can transform him into something better through regular football.


united will regret selling him once he becomes a world class player :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Gibson is another one of those signings who's only got a move to a club like Everton because he's come from Man Utd. *Awful player. One of the worst to wear a United shirt in the past decade.*
> 
> Cahill to Chelsea all but done. 7 million is about right but I doubt he's not the answer to their defensive problems. I wouldn't even rate him above Dawson or Jagielka.


and thats a difficult title to get with central midfielders at united


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

We are apparently close to signing Bridge on loan and Cissokho for 8m. Cant say I'm pleased with the bridge news :sad:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Why both?!


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Especially when you have Santos & Gibbs :lmao


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Because they both suck and Santos can play as winger I suppose.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Not exactly short of Wingers either though. I'd say forgot Bridge and just buy Cisshoko.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/tra...on-after-17-days-agonising-article853444.html

lol is this for real

edit - i read wrong, thought it was 23m fee.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

So if correct depending on what his signing on fee is I work that out at around 80 - 90k a week which is still too damn much it you ask me.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Inter Milan are ready to reopen talks with Manchester City over Carlos Tevez after AC Milan pulled out of negotiations for the Argentine striker.
> 
> Inter president Massimo Moratti had expected the 27-year-old to join their rivals but will restart discussions after Sunday's Milan derby.
> 
> "There has certainly been contact [with City]," admitted Moratti.
> 
> Milan withdrew from talks on Thursday after their forward Alexandre Pato refused to join Paris St Germain.
> 
> City have been frustrated by the Italian champions' insistence on a loan deal with an option to buy.
> 
> Tevez's representatives have yet to hold discussions with Inter and no fee has been agreed.
> 
> The Argentine would seem to prefer a move to Milan and his advisors want to finalise a deal before the window closes.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16480279.stm

The Inter move seems to be happening, even Galliani (I think) hinted at it after Milan pulled out.










Looks happy to be at his favorite club all time all his life [/iron sheik]


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

£20 million of player sales, Darron Gibson to show for it.

Any wonder I despair?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> and thats a difficult title to get with central midfielders at united


How dare you criticise DJEMBA DJEMBA? He has the greatest name ever, and thus is infinitely talented.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

djemba djemba is another example of a shitty player getting a move to a mid-table club for no reason other than that he came from man utd.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> djemba djemba is another example of a shitty player getting a move to a mid-table club for no reason other than that he came from man utd.


What a waste of money he was, Salifou was almost as bad but was only 1M pounds I think.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I just checked Djemba Djemba's wiki page out of curiosity to see what he's up to these days (playing in Norway) but look what someone edited it with...



> Eric Djemba-Djemba OBE.
> 
> Honours:
> 
> Eric Djemba-Djemba has previously been offered the chance of a knighthood, but reluctantly turned it down due to public outrage.


:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Silent Alarm said:


> I just checked Djemba Djemba's wiki page out of curiosity to see what he's up to these days (playing in Norway) but look what someone edited it with...
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao





> Sir Eric Daniel Djemba-Djemba (born 4 May 1981) is a Cameroonian footballer who plays as a defensive midfielder for Danish side Odense BK and the Cameroon national football team. He has previously played club football in France, England and Qatar.


He's now Sir Eric


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Turned it down due to public outrage? Fuck that, if I was him I would've taken it to troll everyone.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

There would be outrage if you were offered knighthood, Michael.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...erlusconi-mrs-ibrahimovic-v-katy-perry-george

forza milan!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...erlusconi-mrs-ibrahimovic-v-katy-perry-george
> 
> forza milan!


forza milan!!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

WBA want Craig Gardner :side: could happen seeing as though the lad has said on numerous occasions his homesick, WBA is in the Midlands so it could be in his favour :side:


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> http://www.goal.com/en/news/1717/ed...erlusconi-mrs-ibrahimovic-v-katy-perry-george
> 
> forza milan!


Why's Katy Perry there? Don't get it. Also, Inter wins. Ibra's wife is shocking


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

goal.com is truly awful


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

A truly remarkable article.


Salvalaggio-Casalegno-Fontana-Corna-Perry
Canalis-Quattrociocche-Toniolo
Satta-Cabau
Barb​

FORZA FORMATION


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

best article goal.com has ever done


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Goal.com :lmao 

Ibra's wife is pretty fugly so yuh FORZA inter MILAN


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

hnnnnnggggh @ ms. sneijder


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Quasi Juice said:


> Why's Katy Perry there? Don't get it. Also, Inter wins. Ibra's wife is shocking


Most of the girls are "fans" of the two Milanese clubs


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Nige™ said:


> With Keith 'Championship' Andrews. Get ready Spain! Xavi & Iniesta vs. Andrews & Gibson!


And Glenn 'Stoke till i die' Whealan id say there worried!! And too make us feel better if anything happens too either of them theyve Cesc & Alonso too "fill in" :no:


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

after this loss, we need a right back( as a sub at least), we need 3 midfielders and a striker. we cant win the league with this squad, our mid sucks, no creativity, that is why we did not scored, i wished aquilani played.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

A striker please, Mr Ashley. Preferably one that can move faster than a milk float.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> A striker please, Mr Ashley. Preferably one that can move faster than a milk float.


No love for Lovenkrands?:side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



alfonsaaberg said:


> No love for Lovenkrands?:side:


No :side: Well, he did alright in the Championship but he's nowhere near good enough now.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> after this loss, we need a right back( as a sub at least), we need 3 midfielders and a striker. we cant win the league with this squad, our mid sucks, no creativity, that is why we did not scored, i wished aquilani played.


You had a good midfield on goal.com with Mrs Aquilani and Mrs Boateng.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> A striker please, Mr Ashley. Preferably one that can move faster than a milk float.







:lmao

The memories!


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



haribo said:


> You had a good midfield on goal.com with Mrs Aquilani and Mrs Boateng.


goal.com is shit, that article is hilarious. aquilani, boateng and nocerino are the only good mid we have, and if one of them is inujured, the midfield is shit. today we did not had aquilani.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we've signed 15 year old jose angel pozo for 3.5 mil from the madrid academy. signs a 5 year deal on march 15 when he turns 16.






either a striker or a winger


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

3.5 million on a 15 year old? what is this FM? :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

it's like 200k up front, 3 mil in bonuses based on appearances and stuff. plus there's a supposed buy back


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

you poached from the wrong academy. buy back is silly because if madrid want him he'll inevitably want to go back.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Its true. Everyone knows the Valencia academy is where its at.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> "There are two strikers [Liverpool are interested in]," Grobbelaar told talkSPORT. "I know that [Kenny Dalglish] is looking at a South American striker who is playing in Holland and I know that he's quite close in getting another striker.


We're apparently traveling to the past to buy non-suspended Suarez, as well as BIG ANDY again.

Even more shockingly, Ravel Morrison still has no grasp of the English language:



> Ravel Ryan Morrison @RavelMorrison49 4h
> I have never 1s turned down a contract off manchester united


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

1s = once?

Oh dear God...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Cisse flattered at Cats link
> Senegal ace opens the door for a possible Premier League move
> 
> Freiburg striker Papiss Cisse has admitted he is flattered to be linked with a move to Premier League side Sunderland.
> 
> The Black Cats are thought to be on the lookout for striking reinforcements after manager Martin O'Neill hit out at their inability to convert in Saturday's 1-0 defeat to Chelsea.
> 
> Fraizer Campbell is expected to return following long-term injury shortly, although the future of Ghana international Asamoah Gyan, who is on loan with Al Ain, remains uncertain.
> 
> Cisse is being tipped to leave the Bundesliga club during the January transfer window and he has admitted an interest in playing Premier League football.
> 
> The 26-year-old has seen fellow Senegal international Demba Ba doing well in England and he would love to replicate his success.
> Interest
> 
> "I'm flattered by the interest of Sunderland and other clubs," he told Sky Sports. "I'd like to one day play in England.
> 
> "I love the Premier League and want to make my name there like my mate Demba Ba is doing with Newcastle at the moment.
> 
> "My German club Freiburg has their say as well and I have big respect to that club who made me who I am today."
> 
> Freiburg's general manager Dirk Dufner has confirmed the club are scouring for potential striking reinforcements as they cannot guarantee Cisse's stay.
> 
> "We're keeping half an eye out on a new striker, because we're unable to actually rule out a move for Papiss," said Dufner.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7435918/Cisse-flattered-at-Cats-link


Good news for Shep if true.



> Sow targets Liverpool move
> Senegal international set to snub Tottenham for Liverpool
> 
> Lille striker Moussa Sow has put Liverpool on red alert after revealing he would jump at the chance to play in front of the Kop.
> 
> The 25-year-old was the top scorer in Ligue 1 last season and his displays have led to him being trailed by Liverpool, as well as Tottenham.
> 
> Harry Redknapp, however, is also keeping tabs on Loic Remy of Marseille and Sow admits that playing for Liverpool would be a 'dream'.
> 
> "I am at Lille now but as we all know I want to play in England one day," he told Sky Sports.
> Highlight
> 
> "Liverpool, well, that is a dream club. Anyone would be happy, scoring goals in front of the Kop can be the highlight of a career."
> 
> Fenerbahce have also been linked with the Senegal international but the lure of the Premier League seems to be swaying the striker.
> 
> Lille officials will be shortly meeting with their Liverpool counterparts to thrash out Joe Cole's permanent switch to the Ligue 1 outfit.
> 
> According to reports in France, during these discussions, the Anfield officials will try and negotiate a deal for Sow.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7435939/Sow-targets-Liverpool-move


We should ask him to bring that Eden Hazard guy with him if he joins. :side:

edit -



> Reds trial for 'baby Drogba'
> Liverpool beat off competition from rivals for teen sensation
> 
> Sky Sports understands Liverpool have handed a two-week trial to Swedish teenager Abdul Aziz, who has been dubbed the "baby Didier Drogba".
> 
> The 14-year-old, who was born in Sierra Leone, has an excellent scoring record for his club ISK Norkopping and with the Sweden Under-15 national team.
> 
> Manchester United and City had both been watching the youngster, but have been caught napping by their north west rivals who moved swiftly to land Aziz on a trial.
> 
> His arrival at Anfield represents a real coup for Liverpool as Aziz is viewed as one of the biggest talents to emerge from Sweden in a generation.
> 
> Kenny Dalglish is committed to bringing the best talent from Europe and England to Anfield, as he lays the foundations for a new era of success.
> 
> Over the past 18 months the Merseyside club have snared some of the most highly-rated teenagers in the country in Raheem Sterling, Jordon Ibe and Seyi Ojo.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7436117/Reds-trial-for-baby-Drogba-


:hb


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:mark: Cisse in a Sunderland top.....

even if it isn't Djbril


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Considering he's miles better than Djbril I wouldn't be complaining. Can't see it happening, though.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

8*D I know his miles better than Djbril.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Your sig picture is brilliant Jake :lmao


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Any man united fans sad to see Gibson leave?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Aly Cissokho claims Newcastle are holding discussions with Lyon regarding his services, but says there other clubs are interested as well.
> 
> The Magpies have been strongly linked with the France international in recent times, with it understood that Alan Pardew contemplated making a move last summer.
> 
> No deal materialised then, but it is possible a switch will be pushed through during the winter window.
> 
> Lyon's precarious financial standing means they must move players out, and Newcastle are looking to add to a squad that is pushing hard for a top-four finish in the Premier League.
> 
> Cissokho claims talks with Newcastle are still at an early stage, but he is prepared to start thrashing out terms if given the go-ahead by his current employers.
> 
> Green light
> 
> "I am waiting for the green light from Lyon," he told Sky Sports.
> 
> "I am a Lyon player and if they agree a fee with a club, I will then talk to that club.
> 
> "But nothing is done yet and I have not been to Newcastle for a medical.
> 
> "Newcastle and Lyon are talking about me, but there are other teams interested as well."


From Sky Sports.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



For The Win said:


> Your sig picture is brilliant Jake :lmao


8*D Was the best part of the Blackburn game when we played them.



Magsimus said:


> From Sky Sports.
> 
> :mark: :mark:


French Revolution on Tyneside...:side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Joel said:


>


Even cahill looks like he doesnt give a shit

dullest transfer ever

Also, we already signed the true 'baby drogba' last summer in Lukaku, anyone you get now is basically a baby lukaku :side:


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

A medical at Newcastle is whether or not you can down 5 pints.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Newcastle can have Cissokho if they want. He has been one the worst defensive players of Lyon this season. I'm pretty sure you all overrate him because he is good on Football Manager.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

abidal has sign a one year extension for barca


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



ABKiss said:


> Newcastle can have Cissokho if they want. He has been one the worst defensive players of Lyon this season. I'm pretty sure you all overrate him because he is good on Football Manager.


Enjoy Wayne Bridge (Y)


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Well, I'm an Olympique Lyonnais fan too, so I want him as far away from my two clubs as possible. Cissokho is TERRIBLE, you'll find that out soon enough.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Any man united fans sad to see Gibson leave?


Not in the least!Just hope him becoming a starter for Everton doesnt mean he forces his way into Traps plans for Poland!I'd much rather Stephen Ireland done that!


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Vader13 said:


> A medical at Newcastle is whether or not you can down 5 pints.


Contract negotiations are with Gazza, in which you must understand what he is saying when he has chicken, fishing rods and beer next to him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Even more shockingly, Ravel Morrison still has no grasp of the English language:


looks like his account has been hacked now, this tweet is quite ironic :lmao



> Hey check this out! I've been making $300/day with [SPAM LINK] i might just quit my job


----------



## Liniert

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Southampton have signed Iago Falqué on loan from Spurs for the rest of the season, is he any good?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

^^

I thought that kid was on loan at Spurs from Juventus.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah they just bought him and sent him straight out on loan.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

'Arry Does it again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> looks like his account has been hacked now, this tweet is quite ironic :lmao


To be fair if the spam link is something to do with street crime and theft it's probably legit.


----------



## wwffan2

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Being a huge Manchester United fan I can only hope that now that we have sold Gibson.
That we bring in another central midfielder alongside Scholes.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I can only hope Arsene is enjoying that sadness that he is swallowing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*










Also, the Daily Mail follows up on the claims we're looking at a South American in Holland by writing that we're looking at who would be (if there were any truth in it whatsoever) the most likely candidate in David Texeira. I wonder why this story didn't come out before the talksport shit - oh right, because it's probably bullshit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If lampard were to eat a player id imagine Torres would be the most delicious


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Henrique has confirmed he's ready to go to QPR.

The Daily Mail are saying we've lodged a 5 mil bid for Sinclair, and also want Allen. Like both of these players, but I seriously doubt we're going for them in January.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Manchester City set to pursue shock double swoop for United wonderkids Paul Pogba & Ravel Morrison.
> Full story: Goal.com


Goal galore.



> Robin van Persie has revealed that Arsenal want his five-year-old son to enter their youth training ranks as a part of the ongoing attempts to bind Van Persie to the club long term.


:lmao

He'll be in the first team by 10.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

And by long-term, they mean to a twenty year deal.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

And by that, they mean made up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Henrique has confirmed he's ready to go to QPR.
> .


will be very interesting to see how this one turns out, but wil probably mean macheda will get less chances


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Everton linked with NEDUM in the Independent. He's one I'd love to sign.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Newcastle United are set to seal a deal for Freiburg star Papiss Cisse, Sky Sports understands. More to follow...

Will be a massive coup for Newcastle to sign Cisse, very good striker. In England now for medical. Deal worth around £10million.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Nah, he's in the north east but he's coming to us



lalalalala can't hear you he's signing he's signing lalalalala


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Dem Demba's side up front. When they get back from Africa everyone's fucked.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Demba Ba to explode his knees at the ACON


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Surely Cisse is in the ACoN, or did he not go? Good player though. Him and Ba will be a class strike partnership. 10 million good fee.

Hazard to Chelsea picking up steam, but no real reputed journalists reporting it yet, only Ian McGary who has talked bollocks in the past on transfers. Not many respected journalists on transfers but when multiple respected ones report it it looks likely. 28 million euros which is £23 million. Very low price considering Lille were saying at least 40 million euros would get him away from Lille, and definitely wouldn't be moving in January. If this goes through it just shows how much bollocks clubs talk, just like I said that they would let him go if right offer came in, in January. Surprising considering they may not win the title this year. 

Wenger has £50m to spend (includes wages/transfer fee), and Squilacci will be offloaded to Monaco, or so it looks likely to be. So, we have an extra place for a new player. My thoughts is an LB will come in, but nothing big. Striker needed but can't see it happening. Arsenal could do a lot worse than Cisse, only thing is the ACoN which is problematic.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

City can take Morrison. Sick of the cunt and his cryptic Twitter bullshit. Club stood by him when he was being a scumbag and making regular appearances in court and now he's asking for big wages after a playing a few minutes against Aldershot and Crystal Palace. Piss off. Show him the door.

There's doubt around Pogba but at least he hasn't acted cuntishly during the whole saga.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Demba Ba to explode his knees at the ACON


In your dreams :no:


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I really think this is Morrison's chances of being world class going down the drain. He could still be a good player, but I don't think anyone is getting this shitty attitude out of him if United of all clubs can't do it. Wilshere is not the most talented young player in the world by a long shot, but his maturity and application far surpass most young talents of a similar age. Talent isn't everything in football. I'd prefer Pogba myself, Arsenal have a strong interest. Would be hilarious if both leave as they are the players United always talk about when it comes to youth.

Newcastle strengthening squad, could even add Cissokho which is good business. I remember when people laughed me off when I said Newcastle have a genuine chance of being in and around the CL in 5 years, looks possible now.

EDIT: Someone mentioned Hazard loaning back to Lille. Highly likely if this deal goes through that's what will happen.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> Hazard to Chelsea picking up steam, but no real reputed journalists reporting it yet, only Ian McGary who has talked bollocks in the past on transfers. Not many respected journalists on transfers but when multiple respected ones report it it looks likely. 28 million euros which is £23 million. Very low price considering Lille were saying at least 40 million euros would get him away from Lille, and definitely wouldn't be moving in January. If this goes through it just shows how much bollocks clubs talk, just like I said that they would let him go if right offer came in, in January. Surprising considering they may not win the title this year.
> .


McGary was the same journo who was going on about Neymar to united last summer was a done deal



Silent Alarm said:


> City can take Morrison. Sick of the cunt and his cryptic Twitter bullshit. Club stood by him when he was being a scumbag and making regular appearances in court and now he's asking for big wages after a playing a few minutes against Aldershot and Crystal Palace. Piss off. Show him the door.
> 
> There's doubt around Pogba but at least he hasn't acted cuntishly during the whole saga.





D'Angelo said:


> I really think this is Morrison's chances of being world class going down the drain. He could still be a good player, but I don't think anyone is getting this shitty attitude out of him if United of all clubs can't do it. Wilshere is not the most talented young player in the world by a long shot, but his maturity and application far surpass most young talents of a similar age. Talent isn't everything in football. I'd prefer Pogba myself, Arsenal have a strong interest. Would be hilarious if both leave as they are the players United always talk about when it comes to youth.


I wouldnt want to see Morrison go to City as there is no doubt that he is a special player. Several people have said that Wenger actually tried to tap up Morrison last january and ferguson went mental about it, so i cant see ferguson wanting to sell to arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Morrison is 19 in less than a month. He needs to focus on his career, quick. Yes, he is still very young but players his age are often ready to kick start their careers at this age. Just looking at his Twitter page shows how he isn't ready yet. Very, very talented but all you have to do is look at Pennant who was supremely talented and didn't get his career back on track for a hell of a long time.

So, Shaqiri could be moving for around 13 million (Gala deal stalled) and Cisse going for 10 million. That's 23 million pounds for two positions we need. Surely Arsenal should be interested? I know buying players isn't like going down to Tescos, but when AW needed players he wrapped up 4/5 players in three days. If these players are willing to leave their clubs at reasonable prices Arsenal should always be taking a look. We could still sell Arshavin for a decent price to Russia, and offload some of the deadwood to clear up a hefty wage bill to make room for more players surely?


EDIT: Cisee for 7.5 million? Madness. Bargain.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Brilliant signing for Newcastle, that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

David Craig just said 9 million euros.

wut. Don't trust him mind.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://arseblog.com/2012/01/squad-inefficiencies-require-decision-making/

Essential for anyone interested in Arsenal's current players situation.


When it went back to studio the presenter said he believes it to be 7.5 million, I'm not sure.


Carlo Ancelotti: "I tell you the players the agents are offering on the market: Tevez, Torres, Berbatov, Cavani, Llorente."

Cavani being offered by agent, is he willing to leave club and Napoli willing to sell? Feel this will be a big story in the summer.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Would take Cavani in a heartbeat. 

Too bad we don't need him though.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cavani to Arsenal


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Never gonna happen. Would demand at least 150k wages surely, all top clubs would take him. We could afford the wages but someone will always offer more, and more for Napoli. 

Barca signing him would be pretty funny, starting to recover from the huge debts they have, would be brainless to sign him, likewise Neymar. Like you say, you don't need him. They could play Cesc up front and he'd score 30 a season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hazard to Chelsea seems to be the big story today


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Actually, we could do with a striker given that David Villa is out for the long term.

It doesn't take a genius to work out that Neymar is coming, either at the end of this season, or more likely after the World Cup now that he's just had his contract reduced.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Why would you want Neymar? Didnt you just buy Sanchez and Fabregas? And then you have Messi, thats three young strikers or striker like players.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

None of those are strikers. Messi obviously gets a bucketload of goals, however we are over reliant on him at times and i'm talking a David Villa type player. Madrid have two; Higuain and Benzema. It's not urgent as i'm confident the goals will still come from elsewhere, but it's something that I expect Pep to address in the summer. Captain Vantastic, please.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Sanchez isnt a striker? Then what the hell is he?

And what about pedro?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> Never gonna happen. Would demand at least 150k wages surely, all top clubs would take him. We could afford the wages but someone will always offer more, and more for Napoli.
> 
> Barca signing him would be pretty funny, starting to recover from the huge debts they have, would be brainless to sign him, likewise Neymar. Like you say, you don't need him. They could play Cesc up front and he'd score 30 a season.


Hey, let a man dream.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Sanchez isnt a striker? Then what the hell is he?
> 
> And what about pedro?


They're both wingers...

Barcelona don't play a striker.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> They're both wingers...
> 
> Barcelona don't play a striker.


does he fit well playing as a winger, cause at udinese he played as a striker with di natale


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> None of those are strikers. Messi obviously gets a bucketload of goals, however we are over reliant on him at times and i'm talking a David Villa type player. Madrid have two; Higuain and Benzema. It's not urgent as i'm confident the goals will still come from elsewhere, but it's something that I expect Pep to address in the summer. Captain Vantastic, please.


Gloryhunter.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If RvP is to leave for Barcelona, where would he play? He could play in the Messi role but not at the level of Messi. Push him out on the wing? Not as effective there either. I highly, highly doubt he would leave to play on the bench as Messi's back up. Not at the price it would cost with Madrid competing anyway, if Madrid are serious about buying him, they'll blow everyone else out of the water with another ridiculous contract. Still a very high risk transfer, don't forget he is still extremely injury prone and you could get a lower quality player for the same price who is younger who isn't going to be as injury prone. See Cavani. Can't see Barca buying RvP in such a high risk transfer when he isn't urgently needed. Cesc, Pedro, Sanchez and Messi all have goals in them. Barca play with Messi being their main outlet, so I don't see them being over-reliant on him being a problem when he scores as many as he does, if he gets injured you can guarantee Pep will change the system to get as many goals out of the other players. No doubt in my mind he would go straight to Barca if they made the offer, but apart from them, Madrid and Munich I can't see him moving anywhere. RvP's main motivation would be winning trophies in a regular starting place where he wants to play. Few clubs can offer that, and with other superstars in other sides he won't fit in as well as he does here. Everything Arsenal do in their play is to feed RvP, and why not? Give him the ball and he is probably going to score, would other top sides accommodate him like that?

If Arsenal's current situation isn't fixed and we end up out of the CL without any big movements coming in he will leave, I am pretty sure. If we stay in the CL and look to bring in higher calibre players like Arsene was looking for in the summer there is a chance he will stay.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> does he fit well playing as a winger, cause at udinese he played as a striker with di natale


He's had a pretty disappointing season so far, and has also been blighted by injuries, however he has scored a few crucial goals. I only expect him to get better however i'd still rather Pedro was in the team ahead of him.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> If RvP is to leave for Barcelona, where would he play? He could play in the Messi role but not at the level of Messi. Push him out on the wing? Not as effective there either. I highly, highly doubt he would leave to play on the bench as Messi's back up. Not at the price it would cost with Madrid competing anyway, if Madrid are serious about buying him, they'll blow everyone else out of the water with another ridiculous contract. Still a very high risk transfer, don't forget he is still extremely injury prone and you could get a lower quality player for the same price who is younger who isn't going to be as injury prone. See Cavani. Can't see Barca buying RvP in such a high risk transfer when he isn't urgently needed. Cesc, Pedro, Sanchez and Messi all have goals in them. Barca play with Messi being their main outlet, so I don't see them being over-reliant on him being a problem when he scores as many as he does, if he gets injured you can guarantee Pep will change the system to get as many goals out of the other players. No doubt in my mind he would go straight to Barca if they made the offer, but apart from them, Madrid and Munich I can't see him moving anywhere. RvP's main motivation would be winning trophies in a regular starting place where he wants to play. *Few clubs can offer that*.


milan, he could win league titles at least.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yes, but would he be able to win the Champions League? I'd prefer to go to Barca/Madrid to be able to win the CL than go to Milan and win the Serie A for a few years.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Don't think RVP would have any problem playing out wide. He's done it for Holland before. Fantastic technique and passer of the ball (like most Dutch players) so he'd fit in perfectly with the Barcelona "ethos". I don't think Pep will go for him, though. Neymar just seems inevitable. Depends if Arsenal get top 4, really, seems the key as to whether or not he'll stay.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> Yes, but would he be able to win the Champions League? I'd prefer to go to Barca/Madrid to be able to win the CL than go to Milan and win the Serie A for a few years.


well yeah, but if he goes to barca, he would most likely stay in the bench, as he wont really play as a winger. in madrid he could start though.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Agreed there Seb. Just saying won't be as effective on wing. Very versatile actually. Since 09/10 has been one of the best poachers in world football, fantastic for us in the #10 position before that and is a viable option on the wing. Neymar is very talented but is a huge risk too. Very costly, not a fantastic attitude, plays in Brazil, recipe for not living up to the hype but he is the real deal IMO.


Anyway, fuck RvP to Barca, David fucking WEIR is available. Arsene, offer him anything he wants, he's worth the 200k a week.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



reymisteriofan said:


> well yeah, but if he goes to barca, he would most likely stay in the bench, as he wont really play as a winger. in madrid he could start though.


He'd have no problem getting game time, he's the best striker on the planet at the moment. If he started out wide-right, he wouldn't have to stay there and could probably just come inside and roam alongside Messi, as we've got Dani Alves who just bombs up and down the right side of the pitch all day long. All really depends on how Villa is when he comes back from injury. He's a massive loss and goals seemed hard to come by away from home earlier in the season with him being out of form and Pedro/Sanchez both out for 3 months.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hazard will not move to Chelsea when Madrid are sending Zidane to talk to him and all of that. Will be a Madrid player this summer.

Newcastle strengthening well. Toon for the FA Cup plz (I know Chelsea are still in it, but I'd rather get knocked out so it's less competitions we are involved in, so more focus on getting third (yes, third)).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Hazard will be looking for first team football. Unless he's taking Di Maria's place, in which case give us Di maria!



Seb said:


> They're both wingers...
> 
> Barcelona don't play a striker.


If you dont play a striker and youre banging in the goals then why would you want one?

Honestly, the only reason anyone would want neymar is just for the marquee name. That he's the 'next big brazilian striker'


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> A Juventus fan received bids of up to €10 million for an eBay listing that advertised the services of Amauri.
> 
> The Turin outfit have been unable to offload the unwanted forward, who arrived from Palermo in 2008 for €22.8 million but has been deemed surplus to requirements by coach Antonio Conte.
> Amauri, who is currently earning €70,000-a-week at Juve, despite not playing a single match this season, has seen potential moves to Genoa and Fiorentina collapse, paving the way for one particular supporter to go as far as creating an eBay auction to dispose of him.
> 
> Shortly before it was withdrawn by the auction website, the advert had fetched 78 bids, with a €10m offer leading the race.
> 
> In addition, Amauri's advert included free postage for the player and an estimated delivery time of four working days, while refunds were not accepted.
> 
> The winning bidder would have also netted a freebie in the form of Juve full-back Paolo De Ceglie.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Taken from FB:

Ba + Cabaye + Ben Arfa + Cisse + Tiote + Krul + Santon + Colo + S Taylor = 34.5m, Carroll = £35m Good work Liverpool.

:lol


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I don't think anyone knows what the fuck Hazard is doing. Auclair said Arsenal is still his favoured destination, and he is usually reliable on things Arsenal and France related, but then those Madrid reports surfaced, but were subsequently rubbished, then interest from City and he wanted to move to England. Then Milan and Inter shown interest and a deal was "tied up" for him to go to Inter. Very interesting what will develop but I think he will end up at Madrid. I prefer Di Maria though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Look at this point I'll take anyone.

At the moment, I see us as best contenders in terms of wages, first team chances, depending if we get that 4th spot or not. Madrid could easily steal him but he'd get lost in the shuffle. Same with City as they dont use natural wingers. And Arsenal would struggle to meet his wages and fee, seeing as it is Wenger

You COULD buy excellent players and sit them on the bench like City or Real would do if they got him, but I doubt that would make them very happy long term. Hazard said what he wants is regular football.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> If you dont play a striker and youre banging in the goals then why would you want one?
> 
> Honestly, the only reason anyone would want neymar is just for the marquee name. That he's the 'next big brazilian striker'


Messi is banging in the goals. Next highest scorer is actually Cesc, who's goals are neutralised by Pep playing a 3-4-3 formation that looks horribly exposed at the back just to accomodate him.

Neymar looks the real deal. The problem is his prima donna attitude but he just seems totally in awe of Messi and Barca so maybe the ego will die when he becomes a small fish in a big pond.

I'm convinced Hazard will go to Madrid and they will probably sell Kaka. However, the emergence of Callejon puts a doubt in my mind.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Madrid and Kaka just wasted 3 years of his life for no reason


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Yeah, seems pretty pointless Pep accommodating Cesc at the price of sacrificing defense. He got me thinking the other day though, is there a better finisher from midfield than Cesc? He was superb in 09/10 at converting chances and he is doing it again this season.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> Yeah, seems pretty pointless Pep accommodating Cesc at the price of sacrificing defense. He got me thinking the other day though, is there a better finisher from midfield than Cesc? He was superb in 09/10 at converting chances and he is doing it again this season.


Nope, he's been clinical in front of goal this season. Best finisher in the team aside from Messi. Plus, he's got most of those goals either playing alongside Messi or out wide left - not from midfield. Which is why this formation is even more stupid. Just play the same first XI as last season, with Fabregas out wide in Villa's position. Problem solved (it is what happened in the second half of the most recent Clasico, after Cesc looked lost in the middle of the park in the first half).


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Nope, he's been clinical in front of goal this season. Best finisher in the team aside from Messi. Plus, he's got most of those goals either playing alongside Messi or out wide left - not from midfield. Which is why this formation is even more stupid. *Just play the same first XI as last season, with Fabregas out wide in Villa's position. Problem solved (it is what happened in the second half of the most recent Clasico*, after Cesc looked lost in the middle of the park in the first half).


yes, that is the solution.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Madrid and Kaka just wasted 3 years of his life for no reason


I hope you're joking, that guy got 11 million a year to basically sit on his ass for 3 years. 

There is no way an attacker is going to come to Barca this year. 

Messi, Pedro, Sanchez, Cesc, Villa, Afellay, Cuenca, Tello, Roberto...

I must admit we've been poor in attack this year (other than Cesc and Mess) but Pedro (who will usually score 20+ goal a season) is having a terrible year being injured and out of form. Sanchez hasn't adapted to the Barca system yet, but he shows glimpses of his brilliance, by this time next season he will be a BEAST. 

I despise 3-4-3 btw even if it makes Cesc an absolute monster. It's negatively affects the rest of the team.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Football wise, im serious. I know its ironic coming from a Chelsea fan of all people but money isnt everything. You wanna cement a legacy, be the best, play football and fulfil your passion. Yes money is nice but you should never forget why you got into this game.



Seb said:


> Nope, he's been clinical in front of goal this season. Best finisher in the team aside from Messi. Plus, he's got most of those goals either playing alongside Messi or out wide left - not from midfield. Which is why this formation is even more stupid. Just play the same first XI as last season, with Fabregas out wide in Villa's position. Problem solved (it is what happened in the second half of the most recent Clasico, after Cesc looked lost in the middle of the park in the first half).


So then why play the 3-4-3 when the 4-3-3 works fine?

Barca are confusing, no wonder nobody can beat them


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Taken from FB:
> 
> Ba + Cabaye + Ben Arfa + Cisse + Tiote + Krul + Santon + Colo + S Taylor = 34.5m, Carroll = £35m Good work Liverpool.
> 
> :lol



:jay2

Never realised that at all, you've built a pretty special team around the sale of a donkey. Pardew and his scouts deserve some sort of award. Whilst Dalglish needs a slap (or a bullet).


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Football wise, im serious. I know its ironic coming from a Chelsea fan of all people but money isnt everything. You wanna cement a legacy, be the best, play football and fulfil your passion. Yes money is nice but you should never forget why you got into this game.
> 
> So then why play the 3-4-3 when the 4-3-3 works fine?
> 
> Barca are confusing, no wonder nobody can beat them


To accomodate Cesc. Something I didn't think Pep would do at the start of the season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

But you said it yourself, Cesc's finishing ability enables him to play wide and still score well


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Exactly, and i'm pretty sure he'll play there in the Clasico. Either that or we'll shove Iniesta out there and play Cesc in the middle, which will be a disaster.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Anybody else think Newcastle's scouts are getting slightly overrated nowadays? Barring Tiote, there haven't been any exceptional finds. Ba was at West Ham and established himself as a talent before that and at West Ham. Cabaye was a great buy, although he was established at Lille, but a great buy for the price nonetheless. Ben Arfa was rated highly by a few clubs. No doubt they have done well with researching what players will suit them the most for the lowest amount of cash, but IMO Tiote is the only great find by their scouts. Not knocking Newcastle one bit though, I'm a big admirer.

On Cesc, it must be hard for him adjusting to what needs to be a disciplined role in the middle in a 3-4-3 after him having a free role for two and a half years at Arsenal. I'd play him where Villa did, then whenever injuries come up you can play him in the #10 position. I still think he has a lot to offer playing as a deep lying playmaker as well, where he was among the best in 07/08. He can play in multiple positions which would benefit Barca when they are suffering injuries. Top signing for the money.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



D'Angelo said:


> Anybody else think Newcastle's scouts are getting slightly overrated nowadays? Barring Tiote, there haven't been any exceptional finds. Ba was at West Ham and established himself as a talent before that and at West Ham. Cabaye was a great buy, although he was established at Lille, but a great buy for the price nonetheless. Ben Arfa was rated highly by a few clubs. No doubt they have done well with researching what players will suit them the most for the lowest amount of cash, but IMO Tiote is the only great find by their scouts. Not knocking Newcastle one bit though, I'm a big admirer.


Nope. Any player with an inch of talent gets touted everywhere in the media these days. Look at the reputations players like Lukaku and Chamberlain get at such a young age. Completely unnoticed gems just don't really exist anymore. Our scouting network, and owners it has to be said, have to get heaps of credit attracting players like this to our club.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Tiote was a good player in the first team of FC Twente when they did well against Arsenal in the playoff round against Arsenal, and later on in the Champions League. I knew Tiote was good enough to play in the PL when I saw him play for Twente (and I'm Dutch so I saw him plenty o' times). So even that isn't a great find to be honest.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Mags, please don't tell me you're an admin on that North East Football Banter page :side:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Mags, please don't tell me you're an admin on that North East Football Banter page :side:


Don't have a clue what that is.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ba was pretty much a nobody when he joined Newcastle. I don't think anyone expected him to get any more than 5-10 goals this season. Don't remember him making any real impact at West Ham.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Who was the last virtually unknown signing who turned out good? It is fairly hard to find someone out of the blue in the FM day and age.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

CHELSEA FUTURE GOATS

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16601927.stm


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Stupid FFP. Why two years ago we wouldve skipped these three buys and already had stolen Hazard and Hamsik by now


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

lol worse than us


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

I dont think Chelsea will get Hazard, but if they do...

:jay:bron3


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

we bought merkel on loan, great, get him back you stupid president, why you let him go in the first place. he is a good player and has the potential to become a world class player. hope he gets included in the cl squad. he would helps us in the midfield and now that aquilani is injured we could use him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



For The Win said:


> lol worse than us


May I remind you that Arsenal is trying to sign RVP's five year old son?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

like thats true


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

^^ it could be, lol


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://www.nufc.co.uk/articles/20120117/newcastle-sign-papiss-cisse_2281670_2580079

Geordie boys, taking Papiss


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...e-five-old-son-rejects-arsenal-052426215.html

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...s-five-year-old-son-shaqueel-on-arsenal-radar

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/16/arsenal-robin-van-persie-son?newsfeed=true

The funniest part is, the five year old turned arsenal down :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

(nice watch).


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Not like we needed him, we were just being nice by letting you sign him :side:


Apparently we're interested in someone called Erding from PSG on loan. I know Newcastle were interested in him in the summer but I haven't seen anything from him. At this rate any striker is a good striker. And a defender plz.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> Not like we needed him, we were just being nice by letting you sign him :side:
> 
> 
> Apparently we're interested in someone called Erding from PSG on loan. I know Newcastle were interested in him in the summer but I haven't seen anything from him. At this rate any striker is a good striker. And a defender plz.


8*D

You get linked to almost every single player we do, so I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

None of it will matter when we get Hazard :mark:


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Fuck me Newcastle have a stunning team, I'm jelly.

Dat Senegalese attack force.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Its John Terry's worst nightmare!


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> Not like we needed him, we were just being nice by letting you sign him :side:
> 
> 
> Apparently we're interested in someone called Erding from PSG on loan. I know Newcastle were interested in him in the summer but I haven't seen anything from him. At this rate *any striker* is a good striker. And a defender plz.


8*D


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Shepard said:


> Not like we needed him, we were just being nice by letting you sign him :side:
> 
> 
> Apparently we're interested in someone called Erding from PSG on loan. I know Newcastle were interested in him in the summer but I haven't seen anything from him. At this rate any striker is a good striker. And a defender plz.


I've heard rumours we could be signing Shane Long...wtf. :side:

:side: Martin, sign Djbril Cisse, come on at least it'll be a Cisse.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Ba was pretty much a nobody when he joined Newcastle. I don't think anyone expected him to get any more than 5-10 goals this season. Don't remember him making any real impact at West Ham.


He scored something like five goals in his first five games at West Ham iirc, which pretty much had him noticed by everyone right away. A lot of lower clubs would have been at least taking a look at him in the summer on a free.



Magsimus said:


> 8*D
> 
> You get linked to almost every single player we do, so I'm not at all surprised.


Not necessarily. They got linked to Cisse first. Then you signed him. 8*D


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> Fuck me Newcastle have a stunning team, I'm jelly.
> 
> Dat Senegalese attack force.


Moussa Sow, we comin' for you ni...

Woah, actually better not go there :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

inter saying we owe them 5.8 mil for balotelli while having a whinge we turned them down after getting a bigger bid for psg (which i assume we will accept)

i doubt very much that we owe ANY club money.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

At this rate I'd take Chamakh and Arshavin.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Dont say that. Nobody deserves that


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not necessarily. They got linked to Cisse first. Then you signed him. 8*D


Not just this one, all of them. And we tried to sign him in the summer but were priced out of a move.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Dont say that. Nobody deserves that


Well, least they aren't french...Chamakh isn't French...right?


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cisse is class. Great signing.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Well, least they aren't french...Chamakh isn't French...right?


nobody knows what chamakh is


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

is 'shit' a nationality?


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



T-C said:


> is 'shit' a nationality?


I guess so...


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> nobody knows what chamakh is


He's moraccan. 

I don't even know why the fuck I know that? I didn't even have to use wiki.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...e-five-old-son-rejects-arsenal-052426215.html
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...s-five-year-old-son-shaqueel-on-arsenal-radar
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/16/arsenal-robin-van-persie-son?newsfeed=true
> 
> The funniest part is, the five year old turned arsenal down :lmao


:lmao

we just sign a left back from lecce, mesbah, 27 yrs old, i hope he suprises like nocerino. i seriously dont understand allegri, emanuelson is a left back or left winger and he puts him as an CAM. seriously?, this dutch player is talented and if allegri tries him as a left back, i am sure he would just fine. he would certainly do a much better job than taiwo, antonini or zambrotta.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

he's at the african cup of nations with taarabt with morocco.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> He's moraccan.
> 
> I don't even know why the fuck I know that? I didn't even have to use wiki.


Nah, i knew he was morrocan. As depressing as it is to admit, alot of arabs take pride in the fact that 'one of their own' plays for Arsenal

Even if its a guy as terrible as chamakh

Makes me long for the days of Zidane


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



redeadening said:


> Nah, i knew he was morrocan. As depressing as it is to admit, alot of arabs take pride in the fact that 'one of their own' plays for Arsenal
> 
> Even if its a guy as terrible as chamakh
> 
> Makes me long for the days of Zidane


he was actually a good striker at bordeaux, seriously, what the hell happened to him, how did he became so bad


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



EGame said:


> He's moraccan.
> 
> I don't even know why the fuck I know that? I didn't even have to use wiki.


FIFA and Football Manager are how I know. I hope he does well in the African Cup of Nations, so we can get rid.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:side: hope MON isn't a WF member, so he can't see my post.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Chamakh never was a striker who scored a lot of goal even during his time at Bordeaux. He scored 74 goals in 301 games which is not a good record at all but he made the players around him, like Gourcuff, shine.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Talking of Gourcuff, we could get him if we wanted.

As for the 50 odd million we have that Stringer mentioned, I'm going to go all out and say that if we had spent some millions on Samba during the Jan 2010 transfer window, we would have won the League and the Carling Cup. Last season was the closest we ever came to winning it, and the only reason we didn't win it is because we failed to buy a proper defender to replace Vermaelen.

If Arsene/Arsenal Board didn't spend at a time when we were challenging on all four fronts, I can't see us spending money when our seasonal objective is top-4, which seems highly unlikely with 2 back-to-back losses against teams that are far below us.


----------



## Dr S

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Jonny Howson - Leeds to Norwich

as I Leeds fan I'm not happy right now, Bates needs to do more to secure contracts. I'm sick of our best players leaving on the cheap because their contracts are coming to an end or walking out on a free


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



ABKiss said:


> Chamakh never was a striker who scored a lot of goal even during his time at Bordeaux. He scored 74 goals in 301 games which is not a good record at all but he made the players around him, like Gourcuff, shine.


well yeah that is my point, he was good, especially in his last season at bordeaux. that is why arsenal bought him.

talking about gourcuff, another talent we wasted.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Dr S said:


> Jonny Howson - Leeds to Norwich
> 
> as I Leeds fan I'm not happy right now, Bates needs to do more to secure contracts. I'm sick of our best players leaving on the cheap because their contracts are coming to an end or walking out on a free


Considering he was your captain, you'd think he'd at least be proactive in this case. Apparently not. This will probably be more good business for Norwich, with Lambert really doing well by picking up talent from the lower leagues. At least you're getting some money for this one though, unlike Johnson.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



> Chelsea have signed three Luton Town youth players, all of them brothers, for a five-figure sum each.
> 
> Twins Rio and Cole Dasilva, 12, as well as their 13-year-old sibling Jay, have joined the Blues academy after five years in the Hatters ranks.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16601927.stm

Chelsea must have beat Arsene to it


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Too (or three 8*D) English enough for Arsene.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Jobbed_Out said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/16601927.stm
> 
> Chelsea must have beat Arsene to it


however, arsene did beat it to them.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> however, arsene did beat it to them.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> however, arsene did beat it to them.


:lmao


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> however, arsene did beat it to them.


:lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Howson is a big loss for Leeds, would actually have had him at Everton, keep up with our trend of poaching Leeds talent (Garbutt, Beckford etc)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

"AC Milan left-back Taye Taiwo's agent Fabio Parisi says the player is wanted in England. The Nigeria international has been linked with a number of clubs during the January transfer window, including Newcastle and Arsenal."

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



For The Win said:


> "AC Milan left-back Taye Taiwo's agent Fabio Parisi says the player is wanted in England. The Nigeria international has been linked with a number of clubs during the January transfer window, including Newcastle and Arsenal."
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


:hmm:

Linking every left back in the world to both of us by the look of things.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Chelsea linked with Azpilicueta, who looks like a potential gem of a player (though someone who follows Ligue 1 could give a better assessment than me). I would say he'll be the next Spanish right-back, but Martin Montoya knocked him out of the U21 team not too long ago 8*D


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Linking every left back in the world to both of us by the look of things.


fuck off, you got your key signing, now let us have ours

(Won't fucking happen because of dickhead wenger though, the peado)


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Apparently we're signing Joao Carlos from Lisbon. Hoping he turns out to be as good as they're talking him up to be.


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Seb said:


> Chelsea linked with Azpilicueta, who looks like a potential gem of a player (though someone who follows Ligue 1 could give a better assessment than me). I would say he'll be the next Spanish right-back, but Martin Montoya knocked him out of the U21 team not too long ago 8*D


He was awful during his first year at Marseille and got a long-term injury in November. Since his return he has been looking like a good player who could become world class or close to that level I'd say. Can't be worse than Bosingwa or Ferreira. 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

If we cant have hazard then I'd be over the moon with Aziilicueta. We need a right back more than we need oxygen down at the bridge


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



For The Win said:


> "AC Milan left-back Taye Taiwo's agent Fabio Parisi says the player is wanted in England. The Nigeria international has been linked with a number of clubs during the January transfer window, including Newcastle and Arsenal."
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


no suprise here, he not suited to our style, even though i would keep him, and sell antonini. stupid manager, try emanuelson as a left back. i dont think we are going to buy many players, i think, after all the president is poor compared to the other clubs, he only tries to buy on loan, wants to buy player cheaply. or free


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

"QPR lure Onuoha for 80k per week" (tomorrow's Times). 

Tony Fernandes getting well and truly fleeced.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

apparently we're prepared to let de jong go in the summer.

not sure about this at all. probably annoyed that he's on the bench most games, but when he has had a chance he's been very ordinary.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> apparently we're prepared to let de jong go in the summer.
> 
> not sure about this at all. probably annoyed that he's on the bench most games, but when he has had a chance he's been very ordinary.


he plays in barry´s position, right? i am sure he does better than barry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

honestly, not right now. lately barry has improved this season, and milner and toure basically pick themselves. de jong hasnt played better than barry in the time he's had on the field. i think he kinda sealed his fate with that pitiful defending of welbeck's goal in the fa cup.

hulk's agent saying 83 mil is perfectly reasonable. lol.


----------



## reymisteriofan

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> honestly, not right now. lately barry has improved this season,


wow, i am suprised.



> hulk's agent saying 83 mil is perfectly reasonable. lol.


:lmao



daniele bonera has improved a lot this season, so i think we should not sell him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

i think it's more a case of de jong wanting to leave over us wanting to get rid of him

yeah apparently he rejected a 100k a week deal


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

dalglish has said they've done they deal for joao carlos

tevez should be off to psg soon


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Cant see united signing anyone major this month, but a deal which could take happen, or possibly in the summer, is Nathaniel Clyne from palace, seen on the palace forums that they expect it to happen, a lot of them actually want him to come to united as it will be a good move for him. He is out of contract in the summer, so palace could take money now, or wait till the summer and see how much compensation they could get as he is under 23. 

TBH i havent seen a great deal of him, anyone watched much of palace this season?


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Ravel Morrison posts another well worded twitter post



> Who ever keeps sayin don't move to m.city , m.city have never ones been in my mind and who every tells you I'm movin to the ignore them


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

at least he has learnt the difference between 'ones' and '1s'


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> Cant see united signing anyone major this month, but a deal which could take happen, or possibly in the summer, is Nathaniel Clyne from palace, seen on the palace forums that they expect it to happen, a lot of them actually want him to come to united as it will be a good move for him. He is out of contract in the summer, so palace could take money now, or wait till the summer and see how much compensation they could get as he is under 23.
> 
> TBH i havent seen a great deal of him, anyone watched much of palace this season?


I've only seen them 1s this season. They beat some team 2-1 in the Carling Cup. Can't remember who though :hmm:

I only know Clyne from Football Manager. But if he comes in, what does that mean for Rafael? I know he gets injured a lot, but what if he doesn't suffer many next season?


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

looks like morrison is off to Roma, very strange move if it happens


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



united_07 said:


> looks like morrison is off to Roma, very strange move if it happens


Good, the fucking little scrote.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lol Arsenal are still trying to sign RVP's son. 

Arsene trying to grab the kid so RVP will sign a new contract. 

Cheeky bastard.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Lucas Piazon turns 18 tomorrow. you know what that means....











thats right, he can finally pose topless for the sun!






also, play for the chelsea squad :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Gunners and Newcastle in for Taiwo?

QPR to sign him?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Our left back is perfectly fine, no real need for another.

Forza Santon!


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



For The Win said:


> fuck off, you got your key signing, now let us have ours
> 
> (Won't fucking happen because of dickhead wenger though, the peado)


:no: 

We won't buy anyone incase we don't finish inside the top 4. The board have let the club down and Wenger's stubbornness in the past few transfer windows has come back to haunt him.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

don't be shaking your head at me.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:shaq


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

:kobe


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

Oh god no, something I said might be true. Apparently Sunderland are bidding 6.75 million for Arshavin....


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Magsimus said:


> Our left back is perfectly fine, no real need for another.
> 
> Forza Santon!


Aren't you interested in Cissokho? I don't get why with the left backs you've got.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Nige™;10909354 said:


> Aren't you interested in Cissokho? I don't get why with the left backs you've got.


People just want rid of Simpson to move Santon to the right. I don't mind Danny, myself.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



W.4.E said:


> at least he has learnt the difference between 'ones' and '1s'


And it seems like both of you need to learn the difference between once, ones and 1s


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*

wait, taiwo actually went to qpr on loan. what? isnt he first choice milan lb?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I don't expect much from January windows, but this is awful.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> wait, taiwo actually went to qpr on loan. what? isnt he first choice milan lb?


Apparently he's only played 8 times this year, so I guess not. Still you'd think he'd be better than Antonini, Zambrotta etc.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



BOSS said:


> I don't expect much from January windows, but this is awful.


Would you prefer RVP out? :bron2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:bron3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

qpr reeks of kia again. he's hughes' agent iirc and is enticing players with big fees and wages. alex, nedum, taiwo. the fact that nedum is reportedly getting offered 80k a week is ridiculous


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

80k for Nedum? Jesus christ :lmao.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



JakeC_91 said:


> Oh god no, something I said might be true. Apparently Sunderland are bidding 6.75 million for Arshavin....


:lmao. Arshavin could be a decent signing for Sunderland but not at that price. I wouldn't really pay more than £5m for the guy with his current record.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

A LB goes on loan to QPR when we are crying out for a LB? No comments. Just loan Squillaci out to some club and open up the slot for another international player, damnit.




JakeC_91 said:


> Oh god no, something I said might be true. Apparently Sunderland are bidding 6.75 million for Arshavin....


He'd be good for Sunderland. He has been terribly managed at Arsenal. Wenger's stubbornness has really spiraled Arshavin downwards. He's excellent in making those crucial passes for the strikers/wingers if you can play him centrally.


----------



## Nitromalta

*Re: January Transfer Thread: Who wants to swallow sadness? Arsene, I'm looking at you*



Kiz said:


> wait, taiwo actually went to qpr on loan. what? isnt he first choice milan lb?


Allegri never gave him chance he always preffered Zambrotta and Antonini and now the club signed Mesbah so there was no way he could play


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Wow, Taiwo at QPR? That came out of the blue.


----------



## Cre5po

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Been a very boring 20 days soo far - not that I expected much more activity, maybe one or two more notable signings though

Taiwo to QPR could be a great coup for Hughes. Anticipating us to sign at least one more player, our squad depth is poor


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Cre5po said:


> Been a very boring 20 days soo far - not that I expected much more activity, maybe one or two more notable signings though
> 
> Taiwo to QPR could be a great coup for Hughes. Anticipating us to sign at least one more player, our squad depth is poor


Yeah, we need a left winger to free up Mata. And as redeadening has been saying, we desperately need a right back. At least Cahill is here now and will allow Ivanovic to move back to right back. But he hasn't been near his best form this season in both positions.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I disagree. Our best matches have been with Ivanovic as right back. His centre back performances are average but when it comes to surging forward or defending the back, the defence always looks better with Ivanovic as right back

As for the bad transfer window, blame FFP and being cuptied. If it wasnt for it, we'd have Hazard, Lavezzi and that spanish right back by now


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Yeah what a shitty transfer window, most top English clubs need essential signing, yet nobody is making a move.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Razor King said:


> A LB goes on loan to QPR when we are crying out for a LB? No comments. Just loan Squillaci out to some club and open up the slot for another international player, damnit.


Taiwo isn't exactly the answer, he's average at best. 

Wenger said today he isn't near signing anyone. Really cannot see us signing anyone of note this window.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

he's better than santos and gibbs put together


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



redeadening said:


> As for the bad transfer window, blame FFP and being cuptied. If it wasnt for it, we'd have Hazard, Lavezzi and that spanish right back by now


More importantly; Abramovich is going through a court case at the moment with against an old business partner who is trying to get around £3.5B from him. That's like half his wealth. And with Chelsea no where close to being self sufficient, it's a big worry.


----------



## Overrated

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Kiz said:


> he's better than santos and gibbs put together


at staying fit. yes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

and footballing ability


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Kiz said:


> and footballing ability


:bron2


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Have a feeling I'm not going to enjoy Kia Joorabchian's dodgy dealings at QPR. Fernandes has done a deal with the devil?


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Don't really rate Taiwo that highly, but he'd have been a good addition until Santos and Gibbs return. Doubt there's any better left backs available for loan. 

Daniel Pranjic is out of favour at Bayern Munich and running down his contact, he could cover at left back if Bayern are willing to loan him. I'd rather make a bid for Jan Vertonghen at Ajax - he'd be a solid option for us at left back, centre back and defensive midfield. 

Wenger's decision to play Santos in an unimportant tie against Olympiakos when Sagna, Gibbs and Jenkinson were already injured is looking more ridiculous by the day.

Pretty sure we won't be signing anyone, he'll just say we have players returning from injury soon and some bollocks about the right players not being available as an excuse for not spending anything.

EDIT: Amauri's joining Fiorentina, and Moussa Sow has gone to Fenerbahce for around £10m.


----------



## Example

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Seems like bring Scholes back is the remedy for our midfield crisis. Still would of liked us to have signed somebody in this window even though Fergie made it clear that he wouldn't be signing in Jan.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Well at least the Villa squad has improved this January. :jordan Robbie Keane and some guy from Shamrock Rovers (who would have joined in the Summer but he didn't want to miss the Spurs Europa League games :side.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Definitely should have gone for Taiwo, Santos out for a while and Santos can play as winger when he comes back anyway. Pretty sure we won't get an LB then. This window is going pretty much as I thought it would, could see a few players moving on deadline day, but nothing like last year. Very quiet. If Arsenal were to buy anyone this window I would hope it would be Dembele or Dempsey from Fulham who can make an instant impact, but there's no way they would sell. Arsenal fans will have to just hope players stay injury free. We'll be very hard to beat when we have our first choice line up available, but it is a squad game nowadays and we don't have the quality we need at the moment.

Oh, and Taiwo isn't near Gibbs when Gibbs is actually playing, easily our best LB since Clichy 07/08 and Santos was exceptional post Chelsea game for us, until Wenger decided to play him in a meaningless game. Milan were desperate to get rid, he has been really poor since moving. Still the best loan LB option we have.

All top sides need signings, but there is very little value in the January window at the best of times, and no players want to move to jeopardize Euro places, and anyhow, it is far from guaranteed a foreign player would make an instant impact in another country. January window mainly for padding squad and getting squad players where necessary.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

looks like Tevez to PSG is done as PSG accidentally posted on their website inviting fans to post their welcome messages to tevez


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:arn

Glad to see the back of the (talented) dickhead.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:vader


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

No way Ancelotti is stupid enough to get Tevez.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



redeadening said:


> No way Ancelotti is stupid enough to get Tevez.


Unless the PSG board forces him too.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I thought part of the reason he accepted the PSG coaching deal is that unlike in Chelsea, he can actually do as he pleases?


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Never heard about that condition myself but then again wouldn't exactly be surprised if that was put in. If it is then yeah can't see him signing Tevez at all. 

On Tevez isn't Inter still going in for him?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Just looking at how PSG are doing this season, top of the French league but narrowly eliminated from the Europa League at the group stage. He won't be facing Man City or Man Utd in that then this season (if he goes to PSG).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> looks like Tevez to PSG is done as PSG accidentally posted on their website inviting fans to post their welcome messages to tevez


YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:arry

"Those 200 k week wages are a stumbling block for spurs, but I'd have Tevez here...his a trific player"


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Well, on one hand, I want the best for Ancelotti. On the other hand, Tevez is a player he can buy to keep PSG happy so they dont outbid us next time on the market

I guess this is for the best


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Overrated said:


> Taiwo isn't exactly the answer, he's average at best.
> 
> Wenger said today he isn't near signing anyone. Really cannot see us signing anyone of note this window.


He's better than having nobody play at LB. He'd be immense for our squad depth, which has reached extinction at Arsenal FC.

I can't believe we, Arsenal fans are rejecting a chance to sign a LB on loan. Let's get real. The Premier League top-4 race is still on; we have a good chance of winning the FA Cup, and we are still in the CL. Just because we can't win the league doesn't mean our season is pretty much over.

We needed a LB on loan. This would have been perfect. At least, Vermaelen and Koscielny could have resumed their partnership in the middle, with that useless Djourou subbing in for the RB position. It would have stabilized the defense a lot. Plus, Gibbs is very unreliable, with his injury records. I don't think Gibbs has ever played three matches in a row.

We really can't talk of quality and Arsenal together because we have certain guys far worse in our team right now.




KingJames23 said:


> Wenger's decision to play Santos in an unimportant tie against Olympiakos when Sagna, Gibbs and Jenkinson were already injured is looking more ridiculous by the day.


That was stupid then and now it seems to be the stupidest decision ever.




redeadening said:


> No way Ancelotti is stupid enough to get Tevez.


Torres? At least, Tevez is still world class.

Ancelotti doesn't like the "transfer" side of things. He's more of a manager who likes to manage and improvise with what he has; allowing others to take charge of the transfer dealings.


----------



## 5th-Horseman

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

According to the BBC Drogba is staying with us to at least the end of the season. Major relief there, we might have had to field Torres on a regular basis otherwise.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> Tottenham place a £150m price tag on Wales international Gareth Bale.
> Full story: Sunday Mirror





> Tottenham manager Harry Redknapp believes Manchester City counterpart Roberto Mancini must deliver results or face the sack.
> Full story: Sunday Mirror


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/gossip_and_transfers/9683450.stm

:arry


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

He's top of the table and still has to fear the sack? :lmao Oh 'Arry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

hey 'arry, how many trophies you won with spurs? 1 less than roberto. oh that's none.

better deliver results or face the sack 'arry.

tax evading scumcunt


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Mancini has a far greater chance of getting the sack than Redknapp does


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:arry

"Mancini has to fear the sack, I don't like to talk about other player but I'd love to have Roberto here as a player, his a triffic player".


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

redknapp taking spurs from bottom of the league with 2 points in 8 games into the top 4 and then the champions league quarter finals in the space of 2 years is more impressive than what mancini has done at city.

:arry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Razor King said:


> Torres? At least, Tevez is still world class.
> 
> Ancelotti doesn't like the "transfer" side of things. He's more of a manager who likes to manage and improvise with what he has; allowing others to take charge of the transfer dealings.


Carlo didnt buy Torres. Roman put a gun to his head and told him to fucking buy torres

Just like he did with Jose and Schevchenko


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

'arry's just jealous of roberto cos roberto's face isnt melting and he's not a criminal


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



redeadening said:


> Carlo didnt buy Torres. Roman put a gun to his head and told him to fucking buy torres
> 
> Just like he did with Jose and Schevchenko


But Ancelotti was the manager at that point, so that makes him an equal culprit. Ancelotti isn't good with transfers and is pretty much a "yes man."

As for Mourinho, ah well, if he had stayed at Chelsea for longer, you guys would be have won the treble instead of Inter.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

We wouldve won alot of things if Jose hadnt left. I still hope one day he may return

Carlo is a yes man, but either way torres was coming. The Roman demanded it. Even Jose who fought tooth and nail got Andre.

If carlo had any power in the market, he wouldnt have gotten him, thats why you cant pin torres on him. It wasnt his call.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

It's true. Didn't matter if Carlo wanted him or not, Roman did and that was that. Carlo was in no fighting position last January as well, as the team were picking up poor results.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I agree with the thread title. Has been the dullest window in years. Biggest bit of issue will probably be where Tevez ends up, ugh.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Kinda don't understand how this one has turned out so dull. Especially since Us, Arsenal, Chelsea & Man U all need players in key positions.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

No value in the market.


----------



## Example

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Wonder if there will be any panic buys on the last day like last year. £50 mill for Torres? £35 mill for Carroll?


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Even though this transfer window has been terrible ill still be watching deadline day expecting a panic buy from one of the big clubs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Arsenal's January...

3 Premier League matches; 3 Losses. 

And not a transfer rumor in sight.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



BOSS said:


> Arsenal's January...
> 
> 3 Premier League matches; 3 Losses.
> 
> And not a transfer rumor in sight.


Villa have won 4 of their last 5 away matches and face Arsenal away next week in the FA Cup. :jordan

Nice sig btw


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



redeadening said:


> We wouldve won alot of things if Jose hadnt left. I still hope one day he may return
> 
> Carlo is a yes man, but either way torres was coming. The Roman demanded it. Even Jose who fought tooth and nail got Andre.
> 
> If carlo had any power in the market, he wouldnt have gotten him, thats why you cant pin torres on him. It wasnt his call.


Yes, Torres was Ramon's call but Carlo didn't help matters after the awful slip down the table for Chelsea. And as I said before, Carlo doesn't handle transfers as well as his contemporaries in any scenario.

Mourinho going to United would be the ultimate heel turn for Chelsea fans, I guess.

Awful thread, this.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

We don't need to buy any players.

When Sagna, Gibbs, Santos, Arteta, Gervinho and Chamakh come back they'll be like new signings.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

why buy off of 3 losses in january? that would be utterly pointless. we needed signings in the summer, we needed january signings in september, and even if we would have won all three games we would still need signings. nothing changes the need for signings whatsoever.

i'm half expecting some deals to be done late. arsenal will probably bring someone in on deadline day. lessons not learned from summer, targets should have been identified Jan 1st and pursued.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

1 week to go










triffic


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



















triffic


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

'arry cant wheel n deal when hes in jail can he though?

triffic


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

We have Mario's younger brother on trial :lmao don't know what to make of this....considering Stoke didn't offer him a deal...


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

As Palace have been knocked out of the Carling Cup, Clyne will most likely move to a premier league team, as he contract is up in the summer, he has been linked with united


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11679/7452954/Tevez-not-motivated-by-money

:lmao :lmao :lmao

No need to read it, just look at the headline.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I'm now hoping that nobody buys Tevez and he ends up staying at City. Hilarity could possible ensue.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I'd happily welcome Tevez at Arsenal next season. Would a 10 million bid work? :side: Won't happen though... 

I don't know what Carlos is all about because he is world class on the pitch, but decided to throw all of that away.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> Genk have confirmed that they are in talks with Chelsea about the transfer of starlet Kevin De Bruyne.
> 
> Chelsea first tried to sign the highly-rated winger last summer, but talks broke down without an agreement being reached.
> 
> The Blues have maintained their interest and now they have re-opened talks with a view to sealing an £8million deal.
> 
> It is understood Chelsea would be willing to let De Bruyne complete the season on-loan back at Genk.
> 
> Genk revealed their director of sport, Dirk Degraen, had flown to London to complete talks with Chelsea.
> 
> "Dirk Degraen is in London and the expectation is that it (the transfer of De Bruyne) will be finished this week," a Genk spokesman said.
> 
> "The assumption is that Kevin de Bruyne will be transferred to Chelsea and then will finish the season (on loan) at Genk."
> 
> Should the deal be finalised it will see Chelsea's third raid on Belgium in just six months after they also completed deals for Romelu Lukaku and De Bruyne's former Genk team-mate Thibaut Courtois.


Yes please. Young player, looked good against us when we played at Genk, really wants to join us and he plays on the left, which should mean we can play Mata behind the striker. Only thing bad is that he is cup tied, so we won't be seeing him in the Champions League.

All the Hazard and Goetze stuff are dreamns, tbh. They don't want to come here. But this kid does and he has talent, so I'm all for it.

Essien Ramires
Sturridge Mata De Bruyne
Whoever​


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

We have the younger :balo2 on trial.


Also someone called Zlatan Muslimovic, who was training with Rangers before us. Plus Fraizer Campbell will be back to fitness soon, played and looked sharp in the last two or three reserve games. Same for Craig Gordon :hb


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Funny how Chelsea fans are so excited about De Bruyne. Yeah, I'm sure you're all regular viewers of the belgian league. 

Just because he's good on football manager doesn't mean he's good irl. I can't wait for him to flop. 8*D


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Funny how Chelsea fans are so excited about De Bruyne. Yeah, I'm sure you're all regular viewers of the belgian league.
> 
> Just because he's good on football manager doesn't mean he's good irl. I can't wait for him to flop. 8*D


Where from my post did you get the feeling of "so excited". I didn't once say he's going to be a world beater or anything. I just cited that he wants to join us, looked good against us and clearly has talent.

I don't know how much potential he has, but I have seen him and know what he can offer if he settles well.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I wasn't pointing the finger at you, just saying what I've noticed in general. Pretty much the same with fellow Arsenal fans moaning about Wenger not signing Cissokho. For some reason they are totally convinced he's the shit.

Oh and where has Lukaku gone lately?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

he would be loaned back to genk regardless joel


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I wasn't pointing the finger at you, just saying what I've noticed in general. Pretty much the same with fellow Arsenal fans moaning about Wenger not signing Cissokho. For some reason they are totally convinced he's the shit.
> 
> Oh and where has Lukaku gone lately?


Ok. I knew of De Bruyne irl before Football Manager. Although I will admit, I do not know a lot. I also knew Cissokho from his time at Porto and he looked amazing.



Kiz said:


> he would be loaned back to genk regardless joel


Damn, I didn't see that. Mata back on the left :sad:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

black messi to qpr sounds done 

wouldnt mind a few replacements, our squad is thinning.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Well it is hard for Tevez to be motivated by money since he already has so much of it.

8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I dont think Hazard is out of the question just yet. DeBruyne can play on either wing remember.

Plus, having three Belgians on our team may prove quite enticing to Mr Hazard in the future

Until ofcourse he goes to Madrid. Where he accomplishes nothing. And sits on the bench. Then in three years 'Arry buys him for five dollars and whatever he found in the trunk of his car at the time of the signing


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Seb said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11679/7452954/Tevez-not-motivated-by-money
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> No need to read it, just look at the headline.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/24/manchester-city-carlos-tevez-dispute



> *Carlos Tevez dispute with Manchester City costs Argentinian £9.3m*
> 
> The full extent of Manchester City's legal dispute with Carlos Tevez can be revealed after it emerged the club had found him guilty of gross misconduct for going on strike and taken away £9.3m from the Argentinian in fines, lost wages and bonuses since the start of the season.
> 
> The league leaders stopped paying Tevez's salary at the end of November and fined him six weeks' wages, amounting to £1.2m, during a disciplinary hearing held on 21 December. Tevez immediately launched an appeal, despite having flown to Buenos Aires on 7 November and making it clear he would not return, but a subsequent hearing on 11 January upheld the decision.
> 
> The club expect Tevez to request a second appeal, this time in front of the Premier League, after setting Monday as his deadline to respond. They have denied him £6m in loyalty bonuses as well as fining him two weeks' wages for his refusal to take Roberto Mancini's orders when he was required as a substitute in the Champions League tie against Bayern Munich in September that accelerated the breakdown of his relationship with the club.


Unlucky Carl.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



redeadening said:


> I dont think Hazard is out of the question just yet. DeBruyne can play on either wing remember.
> 
> Plus, having three Belgians on our team may prove quite enticing to Mr Hazard in the future
> 
> Until ofcourse he goes to Madrid. Where he accomplishes nothing. And sits on the bench. Then in three years 'Arry buys him for five dollars and whatever he found in the trunk of his car at the time of the signing


:arry

Triffic. Just Triffic'


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

De Bruyne good signing for Chelsea, has talent and will add depth to squad next year. Seems Hazard was 1st choice, then Willian then De Bruyne though. 

Cissokho would be a good signing for anyone at a good price. He was class for Porto, but disappointing since joining Lyon, if he his career could be re-juvenated then he would be a quality signing.

Gearing up for deadline day, expect some activity.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Yep activity indeed

Fowler to pool
Ruud to united
Pires to gunners
Sun Jihai to city
Flo to chelsea
Ginola to spurs.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



WWE_TNA said:


> Yep activity indeed
> 
> Fowler to pool
> Ruud to united
> Pires to gunners
> Sun Jihai to city
> Flo to chelsea
> Ginola to spurs.


Fowler and Pires are already committed to some Indian Premier League competition, I've heard.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

yeah along with cannavaro, crespo and a host of other has beens


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Super Kev to Sunderland :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



JakeC_91 said:


> Super Kev to Sunderland :side:


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao holyfuck your sig.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

That Clasico game just makes me even more sure we need another out and out striker.

Cavani or RVP in the summer, please.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



D'Angelo said:


> De Bruyne good signing for Chelsea, has talent and will add depth to squad next year. Seems Hazard was 1st choice, then Willian then De Bruyne though.
> 
> Cissokho would be a good signing for anyone at a good price. He was class for Porto, but disappointing since joining Lyon, if he his career could be re-juvenated then he would be a quality signing.
> 
> Gearing up for deadline day, expect some activity.


We tried for him in the summer, but Genk didn't want to let him go. Seems they still don't want to, but since we'll leave him on loan there for the rest of the season, they'll agree to sell.



Seb said:


> That Clasico game just makes me even more sure we need another out and out striker.
> 
> Cavani or RVP in the summer, please.


C'mon. Barcelona need a challenge. They should buy Torres and try to rejuvenate him. If they can do that, they would have proved they are the greatest team ever!


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Seb said:


> That Clasico game just makes me even more sure we need another out and out striker.
> 
> Cavani or RVP in the summer, please.


You ripped apart Arsenals midfield when you took Fab and now you wanna rip their attack? Why not take Verma too and finish them off once and for all. 



Joel said:


> C'mon. Barcelona need a challenge. They should buy Torres and try to rejuvenate him. If they can do that, they would have proved they are the greatest team ever!


Or they can take Carroll and try make him World class. 

Making Caroll world class > Making Torres World class again


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Arsenal are a great feeder club for bigger clubs

Maybe this is what AVB had in mind when he said England needs B teams to help get world class talent


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



redeadening said:


> Arsenal are a great feeder club for bigger clubs
> 
> Maybe this is what AVB had in mind when he said England needs B teams to help get world class talent


----------



## STALKER

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Le Tiss to Saints, please.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Darren Bent would probably get 60 goals a season at Barca.










I'm just sayin


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



redeadening said:


> Arsenal are a great feeder club for *bigger clubs
> *
> Maybe this is what AVB had in mind when he said England needs B teams to help get world class talent


Bigger clubs? I hope you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

black messi officially off to qpr, 4 and a half year deal

tim ream to bolton


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Bayern have said that are announcing a new 'exciting' signing at 1pm, who they say is a 'spectacular name", all the Bayern fans are trying to guess who it will be. But apparently its all a marketing ploy and it will just be a sponsor :lol


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Kiz, u out having a piss up with your mates since its oz day???? your australian right ?





im just about to head to a DnB all nighter 

exited as FUCKKKKK


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

i had it during the day


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Kiz said:


> i had it during the day


ahh

dat a bit boring.

you'll miss out on some of the craic then

having scraps and banter with bogans in their arsenal and madrid shirts on the streets 

getting shifts off random hammered 10/10s 

whats not to love....


well enjoy oz day who ever else here lives in oz, its not a patch on paddys day but fuck it


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



CyberWaste said:


> ahh
> 
> dat a bit boring.
> 
> you'll miss out on some of the craic then
> 
> having scraps and banter with bogans in their arsenal and madrid shirts on the streets
> 
> getting shifts off random hammered 10/10s
> 
> whats not to love....
> 
> 
> well enjoy oz day who ever else here lives in oz, its not a patch on paddys day but fuck it


:lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

You write exactly how Paddy off the Gypsy show speaks.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> The press conference at 14:00:
> 
> Nerlinger said: "I will present our new player. He is a real playmaker."
> 
> The hope of the fans on a new player was not realized. Instead, the fans should serve as a "spectacular new signing," the twelfth man, so to speak. "The New FCB Star" is the new action, the fans can slip into the guise of a player.
> 
> Some fans were disappointed. Finally, after many had expected the announcement on the homepage actually a new storm-Star.
> 
> The matching Facebook page with the announced resolution was overloaded.
> 
> I think it's a nice action, we shouldn't be disappointed. The Bayern fans are the twelfth player in FC Bayern.


Bayern Fans got trolled...badly.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Seb said:


> That Clasico game just makes me even more sure we need another out and out striker.
> 
> Cavani or RVP in the summer, please.


:hesk1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Alot of linking us to Willian of Shakhtar lately

know anything about him?


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

He's class. Arsenal tried to offload Denilson and around 12 mil for him, and same deal was offered for Costa. Both knocked back. Great talent.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Shakhtar hyping him as better than Hazard

Not quite sure if thats true


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> Hannover 96 say they have agreed a deal to sign the Manchester United forward Mame Biram Diouf. Player just needs to agree terms now


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Not better than Hazard, but if you look at it as talent per cost of transfer then Willian is a far better option


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Theyre demanding the same price as Hazard.

Which is absurd since nobody has any goddamn idea what his release clause is

If only 'Arry felt like fucking with him


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Willian's release clause or Hazard (don't think he has one)? Thought Willian's release clause was £29m but they're willing to negotiate at a lower fee.

Have only seen him play here and there, he's looked decent but don't think he's worth over £20m. More impressed with Douglas Costa but definitely not as valuable as Hazard.

Maxi Lopez on loan to AC Milan, not in the running for Tevez anymore according to Galliani.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> Hannover 96 say they have agreed a deal to sign the Manchester United forward Mame Biram Diouf. Player just needs to agree terms now
Click to expand...

Someone actually bought him?










I hope he rejects the terms and pledges his career to united just to troll united fans.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Don't know if it was talked about but Tim Ream joined Bolton. He had his calamitous moments at NY, but its always nice seeing an American moving to the Premier League.

And also pretty annoyed that Alex was exiled. Never had a chance. Good luck at PSG.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



redeadening said:


> Theyre demanding the same price as Hazard.
> 
> Which is absurd since nobody has any goddamn idea what his release clause is
> 
> If only 'Arry felt like fucking with him


Release clause is apparently 29mil, but they're willing to sell for 20mil. Hazard would cost more than either of those two sums.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> FRINGE Socceroo Shane Lowry has made his loan move to Millwall permanent after agreeing to a two-and-a-half year deal with the Championship outfit.
> 
> The 22-year-old Perth-born defender officially leaves Premier League club Aston Villa for an undisclosed fee.
> 
> Lowry had joined Millwall on loan in November and has impressed enough to secure a permanent stay after nine appearances for Kenny Jackett's side.
> 
> The defender had joined Villa's youth setup in 2005 but only ever managed three first-team appearances for the Birmingham outfit.
> 
> Lowry, who had previously spent time on loan at Plymouth Argyle, Leeds United and Sheffield United, is unavailable for Saturday's FA Cup clash against Southampton due to suspension.
> 
> Millwall has a history of Australians on their books, with the likes of Tim Cahill, Lucas Neill, Kevin Muscat and Dave Mitchell all past players.
> 
> The Lions are currently fighting off relegation, sitting 20th in the Championship, five points above the drop zone.


http://au.fourfourtwo.com/news/230003,lowry-agrees-permanent-millwall-move.aspx

Good for his Socceroos chances, but I'm not really worried about him leaving Villa as Herd is the better Aussie at Villa.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Someone actually bought him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he rejects the terms and pledges his career to united just to troll united fans.


Hannover have just confirmed Diouf has agreed terms and the deal has been done


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

^^ Despite the loss to Liverpool, that's brilliant news and has made my day.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Bastard, I've just bought diouf for my United team on UT. Damn, need to get rid of him now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Fuuuuuuuu

Ahh well hope he turns into a World Class player now to troll the United fans even more 8*D


----------



## Example

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Just mentioned on Gillette Soccer Saturday that rumour has it Tevez is rejoining West Ham on Loan, apparently sources are Twitter and the bookies(who have slashed odds to even money).


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

how would west ham pay his wages?, cos i doubt city would let him go on loan whilst still paying his wages


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

hey BOSS,

http://www.givemefootball.com/premier-league/usa-playmaker-puts-arsenal-on-alert


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> Liverpool have made a remarkable bid to swap Andy Carroll with Carlos Tevez and move on their club-record £35m signing not even a year after signing him from Newcastle United.
> 
> The Anfield club contacted City on Thursday to ask how much they want for Tevez and whether they would be willing to contemplate a straight exchange with Carroll. Brian Marwood, the City football administrator, rebuffed the idea immediately, even though Carroll is a player Roberto Mancini has admitted admiring when he was at Newcastle.
> 
> The move demonstrates how Liverpool are now openly looking at offloading Carroll despite the insistence behind the scenes at Anfield that he can still play a prominent part and Kenny Dalglish's praise for the player after the 2-1 FA Cup defeat of Manchester United.
> 
> Carroll has scored only six goals in 35 appearances since becoming the eighth most expensive footballer in history and has not even been able to establish himself as a regular starter this season.
> 
> His problems adapting on Merseyside have also left Liverpool willing to take a £10m hit on the player, with Tevez valued at £25m, though that revelation is hardly surprising considering his difficulties at Anfield, added to the sense that he has not always been fully focused.
> 
> Fabio Capello, the England manager, has already expressed misgivings about the lifestyle of a player who has managed only two league goals this season in 20 appearances.
> 
> Those remarks went down badly at Anfield, with Dalglish defending Carroll, but the questions will probably not go away until he becomes a regular scorer. Carroll's longest run of starts this season is three games and Marwood's decision was made on the basis that he could no longer improve their team even though Mancini has a shortage of front players at a time when Tevez's strike is in its 11th week and Mario Balotelli is now serving a four-match suspension.
> 
> Tevez is planning to return to Manchester next week now it has become apparent that Milan are not able to meet City's asking price and, unless anything changes before Tuesday's transfer deadline, his adviser, Kia Joorabchian, says the Argentinian wants to re-establish himself in the team.
> 
> Whether that is possible remains to be seen, with Mancini not prepared to entertain the idea unless there is an apology from Tevez for walking out on the club and the string of other offences that have already led to him being found guilty of gross misconduct and losing almost £10m in wages, fines and lost bonuses since the start of the season.
> 
> Tevez is still a formidable striker and finished as the league's joint-top scorer last season, but he will be returning to England with a severely damaged reputation and Liverpool's attempt to take him along the M62 will surprise many people given his propensity for causing dressing-room problems and an apparent dislike of living in England.
> 
> There is also the fact that, approaching his 28th birthday, he would not have fitted into Liverpool's usual policy of buying players at a young age who will keep a resale value over the course of their contract. Liverpool, however, were willing to make an exception and City would have been glad to arrange a deal after unsuccessful talks not just with Milan but also Juventus, Internazionale and Paris St-Germain. They remain open to offers for the Argentinian but will not change their mind about Carroll
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jan/28/liverpool-andy-carroll-carlos-tevez?CMP=twt_gu


:lmao


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> :lmao


Article headline: Manchester City reject Liverpool's Andy Carroll for Carlos Tevez offer

:side: not so funny now......


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Tbh i'd take Tevez and his cunty attitude over Carroll


----------



## NathanDrake

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Rush said:


> Tbh i'd take Tevez and his cunty attitude over Carroll


You're not alone..


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Imagine Tevez, Suarez & Bellamy all in one lineup :lmao in terms of attitude it has to be the one of the worst frontlines ever. 

Dunno if I wanna trade one player who does fuck all with another who would do fuck all and take more money of us though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

absolute rubbish story


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



NathanDrake said:


> You're not alone..


I am here with yooooouuuu!!!!~!

Seems like we won't sign another player which makes me :sad: Really need two wingers, but one would do for now.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

We need a striker, little whispers lately we are after Hugo Almeida :side:. I'm unsure if his the type of striker we need, perhaps we could take him on a short-term deal but I'd rather a EPL striker come in and score the goals we need. Zamora, Johnson, Davies......Carroll we'd take any on loan.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

If that Tevez story is true, and I very much doubt it is, you'd have to laugh at Kenny thinking City would want that waste of space Carroll.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

oh..

that post match caroll love in from pool must have been a last ditch attempt to convince Citeh.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

United's post-match tears would have at least made City happy.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

2 days to go. Someone do something :bron3


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

If anything is gonna happen it will probably be tommorrow since there are a bunch of games on Deadline day


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Hazard says it's "impossible" that he will be leaving Lille before the deadline, but says he wants to move to England in the summer. Another twist. Highlights "Manchester, Arsenal, Chelsea and Tottenham" interest him, and he wants to play for a team that plays "good football", and he wants to start. 

City - won't get regular playing time there, more pressing matters to attend to, like the defence, but they do have the money.
United - already have Young, Nani and Valencia and don't have big money to spend as far as I know, wouldn't be full time regular.
Tottenham - good fit, but they can't pay the fee or wages that is required, unless a few big players go out, which makes Spurs a less appealing destination anyway, but he'd start every game.
Arsenal - definite interest from both parties. we can afford fee and wages unless extortionate such as 170k+. he'd start every game more or less, if not on the wing then CAM. BUT, would blowing all our budget on him be a smart move? no.
Chelsea - seems to fit more than any other club. they can afford it, they need it and he would start.

Chelsea only practical move then. LOL at how he doesn't consider Liverpool.

EDIT: Also said - "Is Arsenal a possibility? Of course! We all know the quality of Arsenal." Arsenal/Chelsea in all likelihood then. Chelsea will get him IMO.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I will never get my hopes up for Hazard, ever. I'm still hurt from the Modric fiasco in the summer.

You could have been a Blue, Luka.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:arry:arry:arry:arry:arry

As for Hazard we wouldn't be willing to pay his wages and he doesn't suit our style. He'd be better off down at Chelsea, Arsenal or Spurs for sure but pratically yeah Chelsea is the only possible move for him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

We'd get Hazard if those assfaces in madrid wont bid for him

You have fucking Higuain on the bench with Sahin and Ozil most games and you still fucking want more players? DAFUQ?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

DAFUQ?????


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Arry will get him. 

3.5 million. Bank on it bitches.

Edit: Madrid also have Callejon and Di Maria. 

u mad they are making an attack army that cannot be stopped?


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I'd mark if Madrid bid something like £200m for Messi. It would never happen but I'd love too see it happen.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Still can't see Hazard moving to Chelsea. Would love it. I prefer Gotze though. I think Gotze is a special talent.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Is :arry in jail yet? Because I really wanna see him talk to an interviewer with a phone from behind glass, instead of the usual interview in his car on deadline day.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Don't some people on here owe Scott Button an apology? For taking the piss when he revealed that exclusive info about Darren Bent staying at Villa, when a load of the national papers/radio stations/Mark Lawrenson were reporting otherwise.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

How did Hazard give that interview? I'm sure he's still having his medical at Arsenal from the summer along w/Mata.


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Everton have put in a bid for Jelavic, I'm not sure how much they will offer, because Rangers have rejected 9 million pounds for him from previous bids, don't think Everton have that money

QPR sign Samba Diakite, a midfielder from Nancy but he is currently on African Cup of Nations duty with Mali


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Joel said:


> Still can't see Hazard moving to Chelsea. Would love it. I prefer Gotze though. I think Gotze is a special talent.


Gotze wont be going anywhere. Dortmund are building a German Dynasty to finally rival Bayern

As for Hazard, we're the most likely team to land him


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I can only see Hazard going to Chelsea if he comes to the PL, although like with any player you could say he could end up at City. Still think he's bound for Madrid, though with the emergence of Callejon and brilliant form of Di Maria this season, it really isn't necessary.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



steamed hams said:


> Don't some people on here owe Scott Button an apology? For taking the piss when he revealed that exclusive info about Darren Bent staying at Villa, when a load of the national papers/radio stations/Mark Lawrenson were reporting otherwise.


Bent was never going. There was never anything, even an approach, from Liverpool, it was all paper talk to fit in the situation with Liverpool needing a goalscorer. Someone I know works around Villa in the press and knows the inner workings of the club.


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Bent to Pool was a dumb story to begin with. If not believing that is proof of knowing someone at the club then fuck everyone knows guys at Villa.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Seb said:


> I can only see Hazard going to Chelsea if he comes to the PL, although like with any player you could say he could end up at City. Still think he's bound for Madrid, though with the emergence of Callejon and brilliant form of Di Maria this season, it really isn't necessary.


Two things he wants are regular first team football and wages

The most likely team to deliver those is us

Arsenal probably would be a better fit, City could outbid us, and so can Real, but Arsenal cant afford him, and City already have their attacking line. Hazard wont agree to sit on the bench

Unless Madrid are willing to treat hazard like Ronaldo. I which case sell us Ozil, Sahin or Di maria


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

we wont get hazard cos we dont play wingers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

It ok you have Samir 'top of the league' Nasri


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

After speaking to my inside sources, it's safe to say Xavi isn't going anywhere this window. Quote me on it, people.

:casey


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

lies. we all know he's going on loan to the best passing team in the world, swansea, so he can improve


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Hajduk1911 said:


> Everton have put in a bid for Jelavic, I'm not sure how much they will offer, because Rangers have rejected 9 million pounds for him from previous bids, don't think Everton have that money
> 
> QPR sign Samba Diakite, a midfielder from Nancy but he is currently on African Cup of Nations duty with Mali


Rangers owe us a shot load of money from Trevor Steven and Michael Ball, allegedly had to default on their payment but we let them off as a good will gesture (why the fuck we did that I'll never know)

Anyway, I'm not getting excited until I see him on the pitch at Goodison holding a scarf/shirt/whatever else.

Hoilett also linked, we've had £4m rejected.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



redeadening said:


> lies. we all know he's going on loan to the best passing team in the world, swansea, so he can improve


He can continue his poor assists/goals run seeing as Leon Britton hasn't got one of either this season.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Would love if we got Hoilett but a striker is the main focus most def be interesting to see if we get him now.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

shock shock Arsenal make a signing. Gunna win us the league this one. Another ACM who likes to play in the same space Arshavin, Diaby, RVP, Rosicky, Ramsey, Wilshere, Arteta all want to play in. Funny thing is we dont even play ANY of them in that postion because it doesnt fit into the 'wenger way'. WElcome to the club 19 year old Tomas Eisfeld now fuck off. you're shit and useless before you even play. waste of time can already guarentee he wont make it. Can tell your all scared. The title is ourrrrrsss


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Would rather we got Hoilett than Jelavic to be honest, however I'll be happy if we see Jelavic at Goodison.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Bookies have suspended betting on Ravel Morrison to join West Ham :no:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Fee for Jelavic has been agreed.

Still seems surreal, I forgot what making a (relatively) big money signing was like.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

He'll flop. His scoring record before he joined Rangers was shit. Just look at Kris Boyd to see how deceiving it can be scoring goals for fun in Scotland.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Henrik Larsson didn't have a good record for Feyenoord, then great for Celtic. Went on to play for Man Utd and Barcelona.

Just because someone is shit somewhere then good in the scottish league doesn't automatically mean they'll flop in the Premier League, he might score 100 goals for us.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Jelavic doesn't strike me as the work rate type required for the way Everton play.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



T-C said:


> Jelavic doesn't strike me as the work rate type required for the way Everton play.


Good, that's exactly what we need. Someone who stands in the box and scores goals, someone we had in Yakubu.

Sick of seeing Saha dropping back into midfield, or when Andy Johnson played for us, running out towards the corner flag constantly. If Jelavic does what he does best, poach goals, then maybe the soft Cunt Moyes will stop telling the centre halves etc to hoof it as far forward as possible, and maybe play a bit of football.

Edit: Not just sick of Saha dropping back, I'm sick of him full stop, hope the lazy disgrace never wears a blue shirt again now that we're getting Jelavic.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Larsson was a rare exception but he never replicated what he did at Celtic anywhere else. You just have to look at the prolific strikers from Scotland who have failed even at Championship level over here. Boyd, O'Connor, Stokes, Miller etc. The likes of John Hartson & Chris Sutton go up there and look world class, and even players like Gary Hooper are doing it now.

The gulf is drastic and he might do okay, I just think paying out nearly £9m for him is crazy. That league is a joke and so deceiving. I wouldn't expect much. I'd rather have Jordan Rhodes and he'd be cheaper.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Apparently we're paying £3m up front and £3m based on success with everton (lol) and international success.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Should have gone for Boyd then, he scored way more goals in Scotland.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

There's more to Jelavic's play, I'm told, he's a better all round striker, again I'm told, couldn't say from experience because I support and only ever watch Celtic.

In all honesty though, would rather have signed Gary Hooper. His finishing ability is absolutely world class.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

He is better than Boyd, but most strikers in Britain are better than Boyd. 

I like Hooper, but wouldn't describe his finishing as world class. He's not half the player Larsson was.


----------



## D'Angelo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Arsenal signed Eisfeld from Dortmund, should be confirmed tomorrow after medical. Probably been scouting him for a while, we've had scouts watching all things Dortmund all season. Only saw today that we don't have room for any over 21 non homegrown player, so unless we bring in someone who is homegrown there won't be any deals done other than U-21 players.

Re Hazard, as I have said before we can afford him, for sure. Whether it is worth it in correlation with our budget is the issue, and why we are 99% certain to not sign him.


EDIT: Also rumours we have signed Samuel Armenteros from Heracles Almelo in Holland. Apparently scored 32 goals in 52 games according to Wiki. Nothing concrete but rumours out there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Gunner14 said:


> shock shock Arsenal make a signing. Gunna win us the league this one. Another ACM who likes to play in the same space Arshavin, Diaby, RVP, Rosicky, Ramsey, Wilshere, Arteta all want to play in. Funny thing is we dont even play ANY of them in that postion because it doesnt fit into the 'wenger way'. WElcome to the club 19 year old Tomas Eisfeld now fuck off. you're shit and useless before you even play. waste of time can already guarentee he wont make it. Can tell your all scared. The title is ourrrrrsss


kfc comedown post


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Has anyone seen anything of this Eisfeld kid?

He must be a few levels lower than the likes of Gotze and Leitner at the moment but can anyone tell me what he's like?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



D'Angelo said:


> Arsenal signed Eisfeld from Dortmund, should be confirmed tomorrow after medical. Probably been scouting him for a while, we've had scouts watching all things Dortmund all season. Only saw today that we don't have room for any over 21 non homegrown player, so unless we bring in someone who is homegrown there won't be any deals done other than U-21 players.
> 
> Re Hazard, as I have said before we can afford him, for sure. Whether it is worth it in correlation with our budget is the issue, and why we are 99% certain to not sign him.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also rumours we have signed Samuel Armenteros from Heracles Almelo in Holland. Apparently scored 32 goals in 52 games according to Wiki. Nothing concrete but rumours out there.


Heard anything about Chamakh on loan to us?



T-C said:


> He is better than Boyd, but most strikers in Britain are better than Boyd.
> 
> I like Hooper, but wouldn't describe his finishing as world class. He's not half the player Larsson was.


Nah wouldn't compare Hooper to Larsson, that said I maintain what I said about his finishing, his goal against Rangers this season was absolutely sensational


----------



## KingJames23

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Keisuke Honda to Lazio for £11m. Would have loved Arsenal to get him.

Lucho Gonzalez is heading back to Porto for £3.5m. He'd have been useful too :sad:

Isn't Eisfeld supposed to be injury prone? Probably another Amaury Bischoff.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Kiz have you seen Frederic Veseli play for city's 'ELITE DEVELOPMENT'  squad?, as apparently he is signing for united, which seems to be backed up by both him and his agent tweeting about them announcing something tomorrow, about how the future is red and he is going to the best team in the world (rules out liverpool then :lol), and that he had his medical today


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



T-C said:


> Has anyone seen anything of this Eisfeld kid?
> 
> He must be a few levels lower than the likes of Gotze and Leitner at the moment but can anyone tell me what he's like?


He's only ever made 1 appearance for the 1st team. They are letting him go without any form of fight for £400,000 in a market where 'potential' is worth more than talent that says it all.



KingJames23 said:


> Keisuke Honda to Lazio for £11m. Would have loved Arsenal to get him.
> 
> Lucho Gonzalez is heading back to Porto for £3.5m. He'd have been useful too :sad:
> 
> Isn't Eisfeld supposed to be injury prone? Probably another Amaury Bischoff.


Indeed he is. Did his cruiciates in 09 and has barely strung a set of games together in the reserves since.

Honda would have been a good buy. Better than Chambershite at cheaper cost aswell.



Kiz said:


> kfc comedown post


Nah was a pre pasta post but when your signing a kid of 19 who's done fuck all and the club dont care about losing him you pretty much know what to expect.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Fuck CSKA 

Sell Vagner Love and Honda all before the CL tie against Madrid. 

Honda is a quality player and that price is a bargin for him. I'm surprised that no team in EPL went after him.


----------



## Emperor DC

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Rush said:


> Bent to Pool was a dumb story to begin with. If not believing that is proof of knowing someone at the club then fuck everyone knows guys at Villa.


Yeah, I know, cool to hate, always thinking someone is lying, I have no reason to, whether you choice to believe me is up to you, just telling you what I heard.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> Kiz have you seen Frederic Veseli play for city's 'ELITE DEVELOPMENT'  squad?, as apparently he is signing for united, which seems to be backed up by both him and his agent tweeting about them announcing something tomorrow, about how the future is red and he is going to the best team in the world (rules out liverpool then :lol), and that he had his medical today


decent swiss defender who has never taken the next step that rekik has been able to do. captained the u/17 team to a world cup win though.

i dont see anything on his or the agents page about being a red though. just that he's off to "the best team in the world"

oh wait, he tweeted the future is red in french. fucking arrogant twat.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

my links to villa are that I like vanilla.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Scott McDonald scored goals in the Scottish league, and he'd fit in much better at Everton. (Because he's shite)


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...e-bid-sign-Emmanuel-Adebayor-permanently.html

Whealin and Dealin

:arry

Trffic'


----------



## Hajduk1911

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Corluka to Leverkusen on loan with an option to buy, good move for him, he wasn't in Redknapp's plans anymore

Jelavic to Everton will be done unless he fails the medical or doesn't agree to personal terms. I wonder what the fee is, as Rangers have rejected bids up to 9 million for him, doubt Everton have that money


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

everton should have some cash from the bily deal, plus other deals and stuff i guess


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> Liverpool have today secured the services of Wales U19 international goalkeeper Danny Ward.
> 
> The stopper joins the Reds from Wrexham, the club he signed for as a 14-year-old, and will be based with the reserve squad at the Academy.
> 
> Ward turned in a Man of the Match performance during his senior debut in a one-off loan game for Wrexham's Blue Square Bet Premier League rivals Tamworth last season.
> 
> Internationally, Ward has played at schoolboy, U17s and U19s level for his country and featured in a UEFA qualifying tournament based in Slovakia in September 2011.


Happy Mikey? Somebody bought a player.



Kiz said:


> everton should have some cash


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Begone Morrison and Pogba, we have Veseli!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

>money to buy practically anyone
>linked to a 32 year old over the hill injury riddled roma midfleider

:arry


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

No surprise Mancini wants a defensive minded Italian player.






Scumbag.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

sounds like pizarro to us on loan is pretty much done with an around 1 mil deal at the end of it if we choose so.

not too sure what to think of this. he's a class player at his peak, but he's also 32, got a heap of injuries and on a fair bit of wages compared to his age. papa roberto did have him at inter and absolutely loved him, so w/e. wouldnt mind us giving guys like razak or hargreaves a chance if need be.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Claudio Pizarro? Where the hell did the deal come out of?

Edit: Should've read further up the page...David Pizarro, weird.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

italian media mostly, roma want his wages off the books, mancini loves him from his time at inter with him. plus we're a player short with yaya gone

dont expect hargreaves contract to be extended at the end of the season either. apparently mancini's already decided he's not at the club next season

on veseli, the overwhelming consensus seems to be that he is a good player but he's too short to really be a dominant cb. he's already 19 and has been passed by savic, rekik and probably wabara. losing him to your main rivals is a bit rough though and the way the agent is flaunting it is pretty disrespectful.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

How many appearances has WORKSREALHARDGREAVES actually made? I can't even remember him appearing in a single PL game.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

He scored a good goal against the club Cliffy Byro supports (League Cup game).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

he came on as a sub against villa. that's the only league game. scored against birmingham in the carling, another appearance against united in the fa cup and against arsenal in the carling too


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Looks like we have agreed a fee with Rangers now just need to get wages sorted actually looking forward to this transfer deadline day now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

bridge having a medical at sunderland

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Turns out that city defender might actually be signing for Liverpool, i was a bit puzzled why united would be signing a player who was 3 or 4 players behind Savic


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> Turns out that city defender might actually be signing for Liverpool, i was a bit puzzled why united would be signing a player who was 3 or 4 players behind Savic


Yeah, never though he was United quality myself :side:.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Djbril Cisse is back...at QPR now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

we're in talks with roma over david pizarro


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Ravel Morrison to West Ham. I hope he succeeds theRe.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

ahh so united have offloaded some youngster to west ham, never thought he was good enough anyway :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Welcome to London United 07


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

pogba off to juve too

hammerjuve_07 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

United and their feeder academy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:lmao if pogba goes to Juve i will be annoyed, losing the two best prospects in 1 day


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Ahh its just not deadline day without :arry driving out in his car talking about all those trffic players


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I don't mind us signing another player for the CAM role AS LONG AS HE GETS TO PLAY THERE.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Jesus BBC putting rumours from random people via text on their live deadline day feed.



> Luke Birmingham on text, via 81111: "I've heard James Collins going to Sunderland for £3m with Craig Gardner going back to Villa in exchange. Also Heskey on O'Neill's radar if Kevin Davies deal falls through."


Martin trying to sign Heskey AGAIN.

:hesk2


----------



## Kenny

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Heskey and Bendtner together? Lethal strikeforce.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> Josh on text, via 81111: "If that rumour about Defoe [1053] is true (which I highly doubt), then surely Spurs have a big signing on the cards which they are keeping very quiet indeed."


:arry

Another random guy tho (no offence Josh), are the BBC this desperate for ratings?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Saha to Spurs is a brilliant rumour that is doing the rounds. Really hope that's true.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Apparently Morrison's agent is getting £1m from the move, the transfer fee is less than that!


----------



## Example

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Morrison's agent is getting £1m from the move, the transfer fee is less than that!


What it's all about. Not seen this kid play much but he can't be all that otherwise United would do their up most to keep him. Could be good for West Ham's promotion push though.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Zamora also to QPR beginning to do the rounds now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Example said:


> What it's all about. Not seen this kid play much but he can't be all that otherwise United would do their up most to keep him. Could be good for West Ham's promotion push though.


Best player the United academy has produced for years apparently. He just won't agree to a new deal, only has six months left on his current deal, and is a total cunt in general.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Football agent, what a job.

''My client and I would like a shitload of money, please.''


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Example said:


> What it's all about. Not seen this kid play much but he can't be all that otherwise United would do their up most to keep him. Could be good for West Ham's promotion push though.


Best player to come through the youth ranks since the likes of scholes. But he attitude is terrible, he would have made premier league appearances by now if he had the same attitude as Welbeck and Cleverley. He apparently has missed training regularly as he cant be bothered to go, amongst several other things which had led to Ferguson washing his hands of him.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Arshavin in talks wit Ahnzi? 

:hb: Arsenal fans.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

at least Big Sam on twitter has some new material :lmao



> Excited about working with young Ravel Morrison, but he comes with a list of "dead important" instructions. He's like a fucking Gremlin.
> 
> The first three? Don't let him near fireworks; Don't let him drink rum; Don't let him carry a sword. Fucking hell.
> 
> He also seems to have a fake passport on his person at all times. The name on it is Mavel Rorrison. This boy is gonna need a lot of work.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Outstanding


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Inb4 Fat Sam makes him a long ball specialist.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Silent Alarm said:


> Football agent, what a job.
> 
> ''My client and I would like a shitload of money, please.''












you got moves son.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Ravel Morrison deal supposedly sorted. Medical occurring now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Pepe Leaving Madrid? Now they are just creating stories


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

now?

you have a lot to learn cgs 8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

By now I meant Today 8*D. Haven't heard much unrealistic ones until that.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> 1249: Louis Saha to Spurs. Now there's a deadline day deal and a half. There's talk of Steven Pienaar going in the other direction as well. We'll bring you more on that as and when.
> 
> Breaking news
> Chief football writer Phil McNulty on Twitter: "Louis Saha from Everton to Spurs now looking a done deal. Really intriguing move that."


Seems a bit odd Saha to Spurs


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

No chance of Pogba leaving today, as he just got on the team bus for tonights match


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

He has a portal set up on the bench.

Not only are United losing Pogba and Morrison, but they've also lost another key in their title hopes:



> Howard Webb completes Barca switch
> New signing expected to make debut this weekend
> 
> Barcelona have completed the signing of Howard Webb for a world record transfer fee of £83 million.
> 
> After weeks of speculation, the world and European champions held off a late bid from affluent Premier League side Manchester City, thought to be in the region of £95 million.
> 
> Barca boss Pep Guardiola has said he is delighted with his new signing and revealed that Howard Webb could make the starting XI for Saturday's crucial clash with Real Sociedad.
> 
> Guardiola told Sky Sports: "When you see potential in a player you have to act fast and this is a star who has an eye for goal, can pass with either foot and is comfortable in many positions.
> 
> "People say it is a lot of money, but you cannot put a price on quality and our new signing has the potential to be one of the greatest."
> 
> He added: " Howard Webb is in great condition and could be ready straight away to play against Sociedad."
> 
> Barcelona could find themselves 10 points behind leaders Real Madrid by the time they kick-off on Saturday (9pm Sky Sports HD4) as Jose Mourinho's men travel to Getafe in the 7pm kick-off, which is also on Sky Sports HD4.
> 
> 
> http://www.skybet.com/cms/breaking-transfer-news.shtm?name=Howard+Webb


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> No chance of Pogba leaving today, as he just got on the team bus for tonights match


different bus, thought it was the united bus, it's really the FUCK OFF YOURE SHIT BUS. de gea soon to be on it


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> No chance of Pogba leaving today, as he just got on the team bus for tonights match


Really?



> Barcelona have completed the signing of Paul Pogba for a world record transfer fee of £83 million.
> 
> After weeks of speculation, the world and European champions held off a late bid from affluent Premier League side Manchester City, thought to be in the region of £95 million.


http://www.skybet.com/cms/breaking-transfer-news.shtm?name=Paul+Pogba


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Howard Webb only worth £83m? Pfft


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



BkB Hulk said:


> He has a portal set up on the bench.
> 
> Not only are United losing Pogba and Morrison, but they've also lost another key in their title hopes:


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Come on Watford, just accept the damn bid.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



BkB Hulk said:


> He has a portal set up on the bench.
> 
> Not only are United losing Pogba and Morrison, but they've also lost another key in their title hopes:


We lost Howard a long time ago. The bald cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



> Sunderland have confirmed the signing of Wayne Bridge from Manchester City on loan for the rest of the season. More on site soon.


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha







aahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Magsimus said:


> Come on Watford, just accept the damn bid.


Seems like they have done































From Wigan :jordan2


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



BkB Hulk said:


> Saha to Spurs is a brilliant rumour that is doing the rounds. Really hope that's true.


So do I. Never want to see him in a blue shirt again. Disgrace.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

unk

Well he is used to the Championship.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

hey shep, new sig


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Adam Johnson at Finch Farm according to twitter, must have came in the back door otherwise Sky would be all over it. Wish people would fuck off spreading this bullshit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

ears 80k a week, cant even find decent clothes. fucking useless twat


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

It seems that David Pizarro is going to the City. Good player, extremely underrated, specially by Luis Enrique.

The only problem is that he's too small but I think he can do a really nice job in the club.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



EFC Bronco said:


> Adam Johnson at Finch Farm according to twitter, must have came in the back door otherwise Sky would be all over it. Wish people would fuck off spreading this bullshit.


apparently this might have more legs than you think. not the fact that he's at finch farm, but he might end up at everton on loan


----------



## ABKiss

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Thiago Motta to PSG is 99% official now. PSG has made the best moves of this window imo, Alex (from Chelsea), Maxwell (from Barcelona) and now Motta (from Inter). They just need a new striker now.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Chain Gang solider said:


> Arshavin in talks wit Ahnzi?
> 
> :hb: Arsenal fans.


The most ironic thing: Arshavin has spent 3 years in Arsenal--never playing in his preferred position (behind the striker). Let's wait for the Euro's now a'la Euro '08.


----------



## giggs

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

ssn needs jim white


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Kiz said:


> hey shep, new sig


I thought he enjoyed warming the bench at City :side:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



giggs said:


> ssn needs jim white


He is in the building!They showed him arriving there!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Kiz said:


> ears 80k a week, cant even find decent clothes. fucking useless twat












Yet he's tapping that the bastard. If I was lucky enough to be nailing Frankie I don't think I'd give a fuck about my football.


----------



## iMac

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Has Jelavic to Everton been confirmed yet?


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Wayne Bridge moving to Sunderland guarantees big man John Terry joining City.

:bron2

8*D


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



iMac said:


> Has Jelavic to Everton been confirmed yet?


Offtopic: That Sig is amazing. :yum:

Ontopic: It's more or less a done deal but not 100%. By the sounds of it he's just left the ground to freshen up and then when he returns the deal will be complete.


----------



## giggs

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> He is in the building!They showed him arriving there!


theres so much pressure on him, just read this on twitter

The toughest job in football isn't going to be replacing fergie...it's gonna be taking over from jim white on #transferdeadlineday #jimwhite

:lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

BIG GREEK KYRIAKOS BACK IN THE PREMIER LEAGUE 

lolsunderland.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

lol we released HLEB. 

At this point I would even argue that we could have used him. :side:


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Razor King said:


> The most ironic thing: Arshavin has spent 3 years in Arsenal--never playing in his preferred position (behind the striker). Let's wait for the Euro's now a'la Euro '08.


Indeed been a shame for Arshavin. Played in his prefereed position put 4 past Liverpool. 

Arsene. - 'Right Andrei you ripped Liverpool to pieces and almost got us 3 points by yourself we cant have that happening again so now your going on the wing.'

You dont buy a table lamp and use it as wardrobe.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Gunner14 said:


> Indeed been a shame for Arshavin. Played in his prefereed position put 4 past Liverpool.
> *
> Arsene. - 'Right Andrei you ripped Liverpool to pieces and almost got us 3 points by yourself we cant have that happening again so now your going on the wing.'
> 
> You dont buy a table lamp and use it as wardrobe.*


:lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I get the feeling United may be delaying the announcement of this city defender (which the deal has been completed if it is united), until west ham announcing morrison signing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Would be nice if we signed someone that wasn't a kid from city's youth team or whatever the fuck it is.


----------



## Vader

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Nige™ said:


> Yet he's tapping that the bastard. If I was lucky enough to be nailing Frankie I don't think I'd give a fuck about my football.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> at least Big Sam on twitter has some new material :lmao


:lmao he just never loses the magic.

EDIT:



thebig_sam said:


> Julien Faubert turns up today wearing fingerless gloves. On transfer deadline day. Playing with fire, Jules. Playing with fucking fire.


:lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Kyriakos and Bridge. Really testing my faith with these signings :side: Why couldn't we try and go for ONUOHA before QPR? 


Hopefully a striker comes through too. Davies isn't my first choice but he's got experience and will probably end up on the bench when we have a full squad. At least the other two are just loans.


edit -










I just can't pick which one to have as my sig :hmm:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Jelavic finally confirmed.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

It has been confirmed that the Ravel Morrison move to West Ham has been completed. He's signed for 3 and a half years for £1mil.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Foreshadowed said:


> It has been confirmed that the Ravel Morrison move to West Ham has been completed. He's signed for 3 and a half years for £1mil.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

As expected United put on their website Ravel has been sold, then 1 minute later announce signing a City player, obvious attempt to draw attention away from selling Morrison

Dont know why they are signing this guy if he isnt even first choice for the city reserves



> Manchester United have completed the deadline-day signing of defensive prospect Frederic Veseli from neighbours Manchester City.
> 
> The 19-year-old centre-back, who plays for Switzerland Under 20s, will link up with Warren Joyce's Reserves after making his name in City's Academy side.
> 
> A versatile, cultured defender who is comfortable on the ball, Veseli arrived at Eastlands in 2008 from Lausanne Sport in his homeland, and has been tipped to eventually develop into a central midfielder.
> 
> "I am very happy and it is an honour to sign for Manchester United," the Swiss starlet said. "I can’t wait to get started, to work hard and do everything I can to help the team. I am looking forward to showing everybody what I can do on the pitch."
> 
> Veseli captained his country to victory in the Under 17s World Cup in 2009 and got his first taste of senior football during City's pre-season tour of North America last summer.
> 
> He'll now be looking to settle quickly at Old Trafford and impress for the Reds' second string in a bid to earn a first-team chance.
> 
> "I am very thankful to Sir Alex Ferguson for bringing me to such a great club," he added. "Manchester United has a long history of younger players coming through and hopefully I can follow and do the same."


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

pointless signing. to small to be a cb, was never going to make it here, get a fee for a guy who was never going to play


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

This is the attitude a United player should have, Ryan Tunnicliffe (another decent prospect, a roy keane player) just posted this on twitter. 



> I won't be going anywhere. As long as united offer me contracts. I will always be signing them


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Shepard said:


> Kyriakos and Bridge. Really testing my faith with these signings :side: Why couldn't we try and go for ONUOHA before QPR?
> 
> 
> Hopefully a striker comes through too. Davies isn't my first choice but he's got experience and will probably end up on the bench when we have a full squad. At least the other two are just loans.
> 
> 
> edit -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't pick which one to have as my sig :hmm:



I'll make it easier for you. :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Kiz said:


> pointless signing. to small to be a cb, was never going to make it here, get a fee for a guy who was never going to play


Apparently he is going to moved into a central midfield position


----------



## Nige™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Bradley Orr - Champions League here we come!

What a joke.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:lmao Harry Redknapp said he spoke to Rio and he said Saha was the best striker he played against, isnt that the same thing he said about Adebayor


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Kiz said:


> pointless signing. to small to be a cb, was never going to make it here, get a fee for a guy who was never going to play


Agreed.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

FAO Saha:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Oh and by the way, apparently we're after a German defender, Hans Cuft.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

I guess Morrison must have a truly awful attitude. He's too talented to be a cut price ship-off to West Ham.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I guess Morrison must have a truly awful attitude. He's too talented to be a cut price ship-off to West Ham.


He's a cunt, simples.

Hope we keep pogba now though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I guess Morrison must have a truly awful attitude. He's too talented to be a cut price ship-off to West Ham.


On RedIssue (the most reliable forum for united ITK stuff), after the palace game he didnt turn up for training for the next 5 days, and got suspended by the club, as he hasnt featured in a reserve game since


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

i've read that morrison was able to pick and choose when he could train


----------



## CC91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Fergie on Pogba: "He has great talent and did really well. We’re negotiating his contract and he wants to say but it’s complicated'

Pogba has the same agent as Balotelli :argh:


----------



## Dale

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Bassong to Wolves
Ryan Nelsen to Tottenham


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> Fergie on Pogba: "He has great talent and did really well. We’re negotiating his contract and he wants to say but it’s complicated'
> 
> Pogba has the same agent as Balotelli :argh:


Translation: ''He has great talent and did really well. We're negotiating his contract and he wants to stay but his agent is being a massive thundercunt.''


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Why Saha?!

Spurs could have done much better.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



CC91 said:


>


Great use of Wenger images.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

We had to wait a while, but Jim White saying "***** Park Rangers" is by far the highlight of the window.


----------



## Gunner14

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> This is the attitude a United player should have, Ryan Tunnicliffe (another decent prospect, a roy keane player) just posted this on twitter.


lol i read that as player who isn't bothered about playing. Just wants the cash and to be able to walk around clubs telling girls 'I play for Manchester United'


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Gunner14 said:


> lol i read that as player who isn't bothered about playing. Just wants the cash and to be able to walk around clubs telling girls 'I play for Manchester United'












stick to the chicken gunner


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Haven't i read on here for ages that Morrison is one of the best to come out of United's acadamy, that he'll be great etc etc. Now you guys sell him your attitude is 'oh, he must be a cunt so its no big loss'. Laughable :balo2


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Pienaar back to Everton on loan.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Pienaar, Jelavic in?

SAHA OUT!?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Nige™ said:


> Yet he's tapping that the bastard. If I was lucky enough to be nailing Frankie I don't think I'd give a fuck about my football.


JT will be all over that.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



BkB Hulk said:


> JT will be all over that.


I just had something all over it


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Rush said:


> Haven't i read on here for ages that Morrison is one of the best to come out of United's acadamy, that he'll be great etc etc. Now you guys sell him your attitude is 'oh, he must be a cunt so its no big loss'. Laughable :balo2



I've always disliked the kid, nothing but a thug and a complete fucking scrote.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Rush said:


> Haven't i read on here for ages that Morrison is one of the best to come out of United's acadamy, that he'll be great etc etc. Now you guys sell him your attitude is 'oh, he must be a cunt so its no big loss'. Laughable


He's one of the best talents to come out of England in a while, shame that he is a nutter. It has been known that he is mental for a while though, so I don't get where you're coming from. Unless that Balotelli face is a sign that you're trolling, I'm guessing so.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Ravel free to roam east LANDAN. :jordan3


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Bitches going to need their phone books on them for when Ravel is on the prowl.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

He's probably going to get shanked or some shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Joel's going to shank him.


----------



## T-C

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Ravel should know better than to trust Littlefinger really, he deserves the shanking.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



BkB Hulk said:


> Joel's going to shank him.





Shepard said:


> Ravel should know better than to trust Littlefinger really, he deserves the shanking.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

So :arry lets Bassong go on loan to Wolves, then brings in 34 year old Nelsen?

TRFFIC.


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Renegade™ said:


> So :arry lets Bassong go on loan to Wolves, then brings in 34 year old Nelsen?
> 
> TRFFIC.


:carrick


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

CARRICK!!!!


----------



## StevenROH

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Well that really sucked!


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

My thoughts on the transfer window: 

:leo:xavi:andresepuyol


----------



## Seb

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



EGame said:


> My thoughts on the transfer window:
> 
> :leo:xavi:andresepuyol


ique


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Look at my sig, and see how I think deadline day went..... :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

You also got THE BIG GREEK :balo2


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Rush said:


> You also got THE BIG GREEK :balo2



:martin

He has the avatar space...bye bye super ji.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:jay

What a shitty transfer window, I'm guessing QPR were the most active team this January. Surprised that Everton let Saha go for free though, unless there is a backstory.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

He's been shit and they won't be renewing his contract at the end of this season. Moyes has just sped up the process.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

:kean


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*










"Ello, I did not see ze transfer window being so boring"


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Hey Spurs fans...

Bassong, Pav, Corluka, Pienaar out.

Saha and Nelsen in.

:arry

WHEELIN' & DEALIN' for no reason.


----------



## EGame

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Arry gonna Arry. 

Don't care what anyone says 

Saha >>>>> Pav


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

lumps of shit > saha tho


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Shit transfer window?

Broke Everton do the most and best? business on deadline day. :troll


----------



## just1988

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Any Wanderers fans on here? Wondering what your opinion is of Miyaichi, I'm glad he's been loaned out to you lot but will he get much game time? The one time I saw him, he looked rapid and looks to be a great player to have if you play counter-attacking football.


----------



## haribo

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



BOSS said:


> :kean


MY WORD :wilkins

Gibson's is spelled wrong btw. It's Darron!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Pretty awful window, but I do like that Villas-Boas is tying down players who can turn out to be good. Only saw De Bruyne in the Genk games against Chelsea, but he looked good. At least we are building a Belgian Army that will hopefully culminate with General Hazard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Rockhead said:


> Pretty awful window, but I do like that *Villas-Boas* is tying down players who can turn out to be good. Only saw De Bruyne in the Genk games against Chelsea, but he looked good. At least we are building a Belgian Army that will hopefully culminate with General Hazard.


Don't give him credit. He came out and said De Bruyne wasn't his signing and neither was Lukaku. He did say that he would try his hardest to help De Bruyne fulfill his potential though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Not surprised in that case. Would explain why Lukaku barely gets a look in the team. IS Meireles his signing? Probably some Portuguese favoritism. 

Tbh, AVB seems to get a lot of shit wrong. Pretty sure Cahill should have got a start by now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Rockhead said:


> Not surprised in that case. Would explain why Lukaku barely gets a look in the team. IS Meireles his signing? Probably some Portuguese favoritism.
> 
> Tbh, AVB seems to get a lot of shit wrong. Pretty sure Cahill should have got a start by now.


Yep, Meireles was definitely his signing. AVB probably lept for joy when we failed to get Modric, so he could get his man.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



Irish Jet said:


>


I lold



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Irish Jet again.


----------



## BANKSY

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Jordan Rhodes is safe!.

Till the summer.

:sad:


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

Apparently Arsenal have joined the race to sign Javi Garcia, they contacted asking if United had already done a deal, according to Portuguese media.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

but he's mid 20's.

too old, do not want :wenger


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Arsenal have joined the race to sign Javi Garcia, they contacted asking if United had already done a deal, according to Portuguese media.


Gaitain for me please SAF


----------



## united_07

*Re: January Transfer Thread: WORST TRANSFER WINDOW EVER! Somebody buy a player alread*

United being linked with another young defender, this time the Dutch media are reporting that United are interested in Jetro Willems, a left back, havent heard of him tbh


----------

